# Authenticate Those SHOES



## Swanky

Post any questions regarding authenticity of shoes, boots, etc. . .  or Sellers here.


FOR AUCTION SITES:
]Item: xxxx
Listing number: xxxx
Seller: xxxx
Link: xxxx
Comments: xxxx

If the shoes in question are NOT ON AN AUCTION SITE, please use the following:
Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available): 
Seller: 
Comments: 
Please give us as much information as you can and then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos).

This format to prevent duplication requests and to make it simpler for people to 'search' for items which may have been posted previously. If you feel that your post has been skipped, you may repost but please copy and paste the ORIGINAL LINK, do not just copy and paste the link from your post.

*Please post ALL of the following photos to insure ACCURATE authentication:*

ON A HARD SURFACE, NOT A BED OR CARPETING 
*We need to see the ENTIRE shoe, not a cropped portion.
PROFILE: this is a shot of the entire side of the shoe, and should be taken *straight *on, NOT from above or below 
BACK 
FRONT
LABEL/LOGO inside the shoe
SOLE 1: a *clear* close-up shot of the logo/size stamp, preferably no flash 
(a macro lens is best for this shot &#8211; it's the flower icon on your camera)
SOLE 2: a shot of the entire sole
BOOTS: Please do your best to get a clear shot of the label inside the boot. This can be tricky, but it can be done.


*AUTHENTICATORS: Please utilize the "QUOTE" feature when responding directly to another post. Please do not publicly post details about why you think an item is or is not authentic, sellers of fakes have been known to lurk here and we would not want to help the*


*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*


*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on PurseForum are meant to provide assistance to   shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of  designer goods. The evaluations posted by PurseForum members are only  opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
*Authenticators only represent themselves individually*, not necessarily other authenticators or the staff of PurseForum.


----------



## susan-eric

There are a whole bunch of balenciaga shoes posted for sale on Bluefly. Given the recent bag fiasco, does anyone know if the shoes are real or part of the "new and improved" Bluefly?
http://www.bluefly.com/pages/search/results.jsp?cmSrch=true&Ne=500000&Ntk=all&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&N=933&Ntt=balenciaga&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=933&inicat=933


----------



## WiLdBizaTcH

heya just bought those sergio rossi shoes from ebay, dunno if it's real 

here 's the link any ideas please ?  

eBay.ca: NIB SERGIO ROSSI STILETTO HEELS SLINGBACKS SHOES 6 36 (item 290013705669 end time 06-Aug-06 18:02:22 EDT)

bunck of thanks


----------



## chloe-babe

Hi Wildbizatch, yep, they are not the sort of shoe that is going to be copied 
All signs are good, the label looks 100% correct

You got a good shoe at a good price.
Oh and welcome to the forums


----------



## Prada Psycho

Real or not?  Thanks!


----------



## uhkiwi

Stella McCartney in blue light blue




opinions?


----------



## chloe-babe

they look real to me uhkiwi, but I am not really feeling them, they have far too much going on, from the perspex front to the funny straps, which would I assume go all the way up the leg (I do not think they would be flattering on).


----------



## uhkiwi

thanks for the help chloe-babe! Frye boots?


----------



## Prada Psycho

uhkiwi said:
			
		

> thanks for the help chloe-babe! Frye boots?


 
They are absolutely authentic Frye boots. I bought them. Thanks for the link!  Look at how much Zappos is selling them for: 

Frye Bruce - Free Shipping & Return Shipping


These were a steal!!!


----------



## uhkiwi

^^ I wanted them but I didn't get a reply! bah...glad you got them


----------



## Prada Psycho

uhkiwi said:


> ^^ I wanted them but I didn't get a reply! bah...glad you got them



Thanks, uhkiwi! I have to admit that I did feel the tiniest bit guilty bidding on them because you were interested, so I only placed the opening bid amount. :shame:

I thought for SURE I'd get outbid (if not by you, by someone) because as that Zappos link shows, Frye boots are freaking EXPENSIVE. Great boots, but expensive! Yesterday I took them outside with a can of waterproofing spray and sprayed the devil out of them. I really don't care for suede b/c it gets dirty so easily, but the waterproof spray usually help.

By the way, I noticed the seller had this same boot in other sizes. Why don't you send them a message and see if they have any other Frye boots in 7.5. I can assure you they are the real deal, especially now that I've got them.


----------



## carlguile

Hey, I'm so happy to have found this site! I'm in heaven!
I'm sure these are fake, any help would be gratefully recieved 
(i got the from ebay) Thanks!!!


----------



## javaboo

Hi,  I saw these shoes on ebay and was wondering if anyone can authenticate these.  Click to see the Manolos Pumps


----------



## Minnie

Is it authentic?

I love these boots http://www.footlux.com/product_info.php?products_id=622
Rene Caovilla is my favorite! I wish they had them in a darker color.


----------



## Sunshine

Those are gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darelgirl

Hi girls,

do u think those are real????

Thank u!!!

eBay: MANOLO BLAHNIK Sunflower Impo Heels Schuhe Gr. 38 NEU (Artikel 150031330426 endet 28.09.06 21:25:00 MESZ)


----------



## sjc0105

I know that this may be a retarded question...but are there things such as fake shoes????  I'm shocked..if so....


----------



## darelgirl

yes unfortunately there are things such as fake shoes ush:


----------



## darfina

I have already ordered from Footlux.com and nothing of what i bought was fake.
Last season I bought a pair of sandals from Rene Caovilla and a pair of pumps from Pedro Garcia.
Footlux is European, therefore taxes and customs are not included, I had to pay only a small amount when I received the shoes. Customs had generated an invoice. but i still saved some money.
The boots are gorgeous.


----------



## mischa

those are really gorgeous!!


----------



## sammiekat

Are these Jimmy Choos real?
TIA!


----------



## jlinds

This seller has alot of Louboutins for sale, any input on authenticity would be great. 

eBay: CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN BLACK SIMPLE STILETTO SHOES 36.5 (item 110040496705 end time Oct-10-06 23:17:34 PDT)


----------



## gosia

WHAT DO YOU THINK? REAL? THANK YOU.
http://http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-White-Chanel-Boot-Shoes-Sz-38-8_W0QQitemZ290035647803QQihZ019QQcategoryZ63889QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## shopalot

jlinds said:


> This seller has alot of Louboutins for sale, any input on authenticity would be great.
> 
> eBay: CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN BLACK SIMPLE STILETTO SHOES 36.5 (item 110040496705 end time Oct-10-06 23:17:34 PDT)


 
These shoes are real!
This seller only sells 100% authentic shoes.


----------



## jlinds

Thank you very much for answering me, I appreciate it


----------



## ShelleyM

Can someone tell if these Chanel cambon flats are authentic? Thank you!


----------



## Khai

Can someone please please authenticate these Louboutins:
eBay.au: CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN black helmut pumps heels 39 2006 fw (item 230036382462 end time 17-Oct-06 04:51:08 AEST)

They're available from several other reputable ebay stores but at a much higher price (by at least 100-200)

Thanks


----------



## marieclare29

ShelleyM said:


> Can someone tell if these Chanel cambon flats are authentic? Thank you!


 
I'm pretty good at finding fake cambons but i would need more pictures to determine that.


----------



## marieclare29

Khai said:


> Can someone please please authenticate these Louboutins:
> eBay.au: CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN black helmut pumps heels 39 2006 fw (item 230036382462 end time 17-Oct-06 04:51:08 AEST)
> 
> They're available from several other reputable ebay stores but at a much higher price (by at least 100-200)
> 
> Thanks


 
They look good to me, but wait for more responses.


----------



## Khai

Thanks Marieclare29  



marieclare29 said:


> They look good to me, but wait for more responses.


----------



## cmacmill

Are these manolo's real: eBay: Manolo Blahnik Hot Patent Stiletto Mary Janes 41/10 NEW (item 150047531477 end time Oct-23-06 19:32:21 PDT)

the seller doesn't seem to have other for sale and the story of shoes being too small seems legit but I don't know anything about authenticating shoes. 
If they are real, what would be a reasonable max bid to still be getting a good deal? $400 ish?


----------



## shopalot

cmacmill said:


> Are these manolo's real: eBay: Manolo Blahnik Hot Patent Stiletto Mary Janes 41/10 NEW (item 150047531477 end time Oct-23-06 19:32:21 PDT)
> 
> the seller doesn't seem to have other for sale and the story of shoes being too small seems legit but I don't know anything about authenticating shoes.
> If they are real, what would be a reasonable max bid to still be getting a good deal? $400 ish?


 
IMO these look good!
The BIN price is just a little over retail.


----------



## chicky

eBay.co.uk: SEXY LEATHER CHLOE BLACK PADDINGTON BOOTS SIZE 6 / 39 (item 260042848438 end time 28-Oct-06 17:05:52 BST)

Factory seconds....??:s 
I mean, i know that any slightly imperfect goods have got to go somewhere other than on the shelf, but, what do you think?


----------



## joia

Can someone please *help to see if these CL Bruges are real*? The seller has many of this shoes in the same (slightly worn) condition as stated..

eBay: Christian Louboutin pumps bruges black sz 37 US 6.5 NRs (item 110046506452 end time Oct-24-06 10:09:40 PDT)


----------



## emmakins

Can anyone help with these marc jacobs flats? I love them but only if they are real!

eBay Australia: AUTH Marc Jacobs Red Dress Shoes EUR36 (item 230040960744, end time 27-Oct-06 12:51:04 AEST)


----------



## love,bags

emmakins said:


> Can anyone help with these marc jacobs flats? I love them but only if they are real!
> 
> eBay Australia: AUTH Marc Jacobs Red Dress Shoes EUR36 (item 230040960744, end time 27-Oct-06 12:51:04 AEST)



I have these in black and this pair looks good to me... in fact, I didn't think this style was faked yet. Does it say Made in Italy on the bottom? It should, but I can't see it very clearly.  BTW these aren't flats, they're 2" heels.

With that said, I am positive that this seller is selling fake MJ Mouse shoes. And his clothes are all likely fake as well. Chloe dress for under $100?? Even if this particular pair is authentic I'd be wary of buying from such a seller...

Anyone else w/input?


----------



## love,bags

Emmatkins, now that I think of it, I'm not sure that this color (burgundy-ish?) was ever made... I have only seen black and red...


----------



## emmakins

^This seller also has black pair listed too-does it look they same as yours?

I suppose it's not worth risking buying from this seller if the rest of their stuff is fake...


----------



## cwj-tlj

Can someone please help before I pay. Are these auth? Thanks alot!!!
eBay: 100% BRAND NEW CHLOE WRAP PADDINGTON IT BOOT BROWN 39/8 (item 300041890656 end time Oct-31-06 21:06:24 PST)


----------



## evelle

I'd like to know if these Lanvin flats are authentic!Thank you!
eBay: Lanvin 2006 fw black patent ballet pumps flats 38 NIB (item 230043316045 end time Nov-01-06 18:26:04 PST)


----------



## azia

I have a few pairs of Marc by Marc Jacobs from a couple years back and none of them said "by" on the box, I don't think?



love said:


> Emmatkins, now that I think of it, I'm not sure that this color (burgundy-ish?) was ever made... I have only seen black and red...


----------



## calgal

Hi! Was wondering if anyone can give some advice on these Chanel shoes -
eBay: 06 CHANEL CC Logo Camellia Flower Heels Shoes 37 7 NIB (item 290046628020 end time Nov-13-06 06:33:02 PST)

Thanks so much, Lisa


----------



## lele

darfina said:


> I have already ordered from Footlux.com and nothing of what i bought was fake.
> Last season I bought a pair of sandals from Rene Caovilla and a pair of pumps from Pedro Garcia.
> Footlux is European, therefore taxes and customs are not included, I had to pay only a small amount when I received the shoes. Customs had generated an invoice. but i still saved some money.
> The boots are gorgeous.



hi - i just bought a pair of pedro garcia's...everything seems to be about 100.00 less than shopbop and zappos.... is that about the amount you had to pay in taxes? i may pm you hope that is okay.


----------



## YPK

Are these Jimmy Choos authentic ? Thanks!


----------



## YPK

Are these Jimmy Choos authentic? I wonder why half the sole is grey. TIA  eBay: GORGEOUS JIMMY CHOO KNEE LENGTH BOOTS UK 4 EUR 37 (item 270052037891 end time Nov-14-06 08:30:00 PST)


----------



## love,bags

azia said:


> I have a few pairs of Marc by Marc Jacobs from a couple years back and none of them said "by" on the box, I don't think?



I have some Marc by Marc Jacobs with "by" on the box. I can't remember if the ones with "by" on the box are new or old and I'm not home right now so I can't check (I *think* this season's shoes have "by" on the box but I'm not certain). But yes, some have MARC JACOBS on the lid and others have MARC BY MARC JACOBS on the lid. The shoeboxes are always white lid/black box, though.


----------



## fatefullotus

shopalot said:


> These shoes are real!
> This seller only sells 100% authentic shoes.



Yes, this seller does sell 100% authentic shoes, but you'll notice, often, her markup is 50 - 200% ABOVE RETAIL.  And sometimes, for shoes that are still in stock in the stores!!


----------



## fiatflux

Are these Louboutin Lastic Boots authentic?  The heel looks different from most of this style that I've seen.  The seller says she bought them at a Louboutin store (and therefore can't return them for a refund).

eBay: *SOLD OUT* CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN Black Lasitc Boots 42 11 (item 110055136834 end time Nov-19-06 17:02:49 PST)


----------



## bagsforme

Those are real.  I've seen that heel before but the black heel is most common.  Becareful with the sizing on those, I've heard alot of people complaining on the fit and comfort of them.


----------



## fiatflux

bagsforme - thanks!  Those are pretty rare, I guess ... that's the only time I've seen them.  I think I'll pass on them for now because of concerns about comfort, like you say...


----------



## sweets96

carlguile said:


> Hey, I'm so happy to have found this site! I'm in heaven!
> I'm sure these are fake, any help would be gratefully recieved
> (i got the from ebay) Thanks!!!


 
why would you think these are fake? are there a lot of fake jimmy choos out there?


----------



## panicdoll

eBay: MARC JACOBS Suede Stud Flats Shoes Size 37 / 7 BNIB! (item 180051104275 end time 21-nov-06 11:25:41 CET)

eBay: jewelled marc jacobs blue suede ballet flats, sz 5 (item 110056545325 end time 26-nov-06 13:43:59 CET)

are these authentic ?
and if anyone has them, are they comfy and do they run to size ? :shame:


----------



## love,bags

^^ Not sure about the first one as I am not familiar with it. Second one looks authentic; I have a similar pair (with a heel). With MJ shoes, you really need to see a picture of the insole and sole.


----------



## breakfast lover

Is this real or fake Choo? I don't know if this seller is reliable since the picture is from a magazine which seems shady. I'm not even sure if people make fake Choos.


----------



## tpa190108

Hi everyone, my first time venturing over to this part of the forum.  Are these real?  Thanks!

eBay: ONE OF A KIND CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN WEDGE SANDALS! (item 120057939706 end time Dec-03-06 12:36:29 PST)


----------



## fatefullotus

tpa190108 said:


> Hi everyone, my first time venturing over to this part of the forum.  Are these real?  Thanks!
> 
> eBay: ONE OF A KIND CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN WEDGE SANDALS! (item 120057939706 end time Dec-03-06 12:36:29 PST)



Perfectly authentic CL's.  Good luck!


----------



## tpa190108

fatefullotus said:


> Perfectly authentic CL's. Good luck!


 
Thank you so much!!!  I got them, what a deal!!!


----------



## fatefullotus

A deal indeed for a very unique piece from his Trash line!  Enjoy them!


----------



## panicdoll

eBay: marc jacobs white mouse shoes size 37 1/2 (item 140058673822 end time 05-dec-06 17:26:09 CET)

me again..
She said that she didn't buy them in a store and since there are a lot of fake mouse flats on ebay.


----------



## ILoveMyBug

Hi, I'm new to this site... can anyone help me with these shoes?

eBay.co.uk: Manolo Blahnik's Silver Diamante Buckle (item 280057253115 end time 12-Dec-06 11:55:05 GMT)


----------



## angielahlah

ILoveMyBug said:


> Hi, I'm new to this site... can anyone help me with these shoes?
> 
> eBay.co.uk: Manolo Blahnik's Silver Diamante Buckle (item 280057253115 end time 12-Dec-06 11:55:05 GMT)


 
i'm not an expert - but these shoes look good to me. they look exactly like the ones i have- and i'm certain that mine are authentic. hope that helps a little bit


----------



## ILoveMyBug

Ah fab! I was hoping someone would say that 

Cute cat too in your pic!


----------



## chloe-babe

ILoveMyBug said:


> Ah fab! I was hoping someone would say that
> 
> Cute cat too in your pic!


 
Hi Vic  

Welcome to our forums   stick around, you are gonna love it here


----------



## ILoveMyBug

chloe-babe said:


> Hi Vic
> 
> Welcome to our forums   stick around, you are gonna love it here



Hey Jools! 
Looks like this site could be an expensive discovery!


----------



## chloe-babe

oh yep! no doubt about that lol


----------



## mos

any thouights on authenticity?? 
The color says white but in the picture it looks like stone.

eBay Italia: Authentic 2006 New PRADA Ladies Loafers Pumps Shoes 9.5 (oggetto 320056541645 scade il 11-Dic-06 17:54:31 CET)


----------



## chloe-babe

Mos, they look completely authentic to me  I looked at the other items they have for sale, I would say they are selling completely genuine items.


----------



## angielahlah

ILoveMyBug said:


> Ah fab! I was hoping someone would say that
> 
> Cute cat too in your pic!


 
I really hope you get them!! if you do you should definately post pictures!! trust me - you will love them!! i love mine so much!! welcome to forum! (i'm relatively new here...but since i've joined, i'm officially hooked!)


----------



## ILoveMyBug

angielahlah said:


> I really hope you get them!! if you do you should definately post pictures!! trust me - you will love them!! i love mine so much!! welcome to forum! (i'm relatively new here...but since i've joined, i'm officially hooked!)



My fingers are well and truly crossed too! I'm just negotiating a price for them and another pair the seller has, so I'll let you know! Christmas is coming early I hope


----------



## PinkPudding

pls pls help me autheticate this shoes...
I really really love em, n has been looking for them for months...

It's just looked authentic to me, but the seller has 2 feedback that said her items were fake..what do u guys think?

eBay: MARC JACOBS BALLET MOUSE SHOES FLATS 6 36 AUTHENTIC NR (item 290058513177 end time Dec-11-06 12:23:22 PST)

thx thx


----------



## shopalot

fatefullotus said:


> Yes, this seller does sell 100% authentic shoes, but you'll notice, often, her markup is 50 - 200% ABOVE RETAIL. And sometimes, for shoes that are still in stock in the stores!!


 
Oh make no mistake, I'm not saying that she's got the best prices around, but I will say that they will be authentic!


----------



## shopalot

PinkPudding said:


> pls pls help me autheticate this shoes...
> I really really love em, n has been looking for them for months...
> 
> It's just looked authentic to me, but the seller has 2 feedback that said her items were fake..what do u guys think?
> 
> eBay: MARC JACOBS BALLET MOUSE SHOES FLATS 6 36 AUTHENTIC NR (item 290058513177 end time Dec-11-06 12:23:22 PST)
> 
> thx thx


 
I'm sorry but I'm not too familiar with these shoes to comment on the authenticity, but I don't like the sellers feedback.


----------



## Tura**Satana

PinkPudding said:


> pls pls help me autheticate this shoes...
> I really really love em, n has been looking for them for months...
> 
> It's just looked authentic to me, but the seller has 2 feedback that said her items were fake..what do u guys think?
> 
> eBay: MARC JACOBS BALLET MOUSE SHOES FLATS 6 36 AUTHENTIC NR (item 290058513177 end time Dec-11-06 12:23:22 PST)
> 
> thx thx



 I know the auction ended but the shoes in the picture look authentic. I don't know if that is what you will get though if they have sold fakes before.


----------



## Tura**Satana

sweets96 said:


> why would you think these are fake? are there a lot of fake jimmy choos out there?



 I have seen fake Manolo and Jimmy Choos. Be careful.


----------



## elli

eBay: Womens UGG Chestnut Mini Short Boots Size 8 NIB (item 300060298455 end time Dec-15-06 17:54:06 PST)  ?


----------



## mea

hi! i'm new. are these real? i love them, but i'm just wary, especially since they sold out of nordstrom, neiman marcus and barneys.  

heres the ebay link: 

eBay: CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN SING SING BOXE WEDGES SHOES 37.5 (item 110074508194 end time Jan-07-07 19:36:42 PST)

Item number: 110074508194

Thanks!


----------



## sammiekat

mea said:


> hi! i'm new. are these real? i love them, but i'm just wary, especially since they sold out of nordstrom, neiman marcus and barneys.
> 
> heres the ebay link:
> 
> eBay: CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN SING SING BOXE WEDGES SHOES 37.5 (item 110074508194 end time Jan-07-07 19:36:42 PST)
> 
> Item number: 110074508194
> 
> Thanks!


 
NAP still has those in a few sizes
Christian Louboutin Sing Sing striped wedges - NET-A-PORTER.COM


----------



## sammiekat

PS: those ^^^ are real- naturalgasgirl only sells authentic items.


----------



## mea

thanks! i really appreciate it.  i tried NAP, but they only have it in 38 and 38.5...would that be too big? i normally wear 37 or 37.5 at the most. have a good day!


----------



## sammiekat

mea said:


> thanks! i really appreciate it.  i tried NAP, but they only have it in 38 and 38.5...would that be too big? i normally wear 37 or 37.5 at the most. have a good day!


 
Yes, I think the 38/38.5 would be too big. 
I'd go for the ones you found on eBay. 
Happy Louboutin Shopping!


----------



## Crystal_eyes

I can't believe there are fake shoes !!  I'm getting really mad now. How can you tell if Christian Loubouitn's are fake ?


----------



## tpa190108

Hi there!  Does anyone know anything about this seller or could authenticate these? 

eBay: HOLLA! Auth Christian Louboutin White Slide Heels s39 (item 270075520612 end time Jan-09-07 15:15:47 PST)

I've been bitten by the Louboutin bug! I've gotten some GREAT Ebay deals so far and have gotten pretty good at authenticating, but I've never seen the writing inside in black so I'm not sure on these.  Thanks in advance everyone!!


----------



## lisaloo

i already bought these but what do you guys think?
eBay: Marc jacobs white mouse shoe in size 37 (item 220061719519 end time Dec-21-06 18:48:13 PST)


----------



## Crystal_eyes

eBay: Chrisitan Louboutin Espadrilles Wedges White 7/8/9/10 (item 270077488926 end time Jan-11-07 19:25:28 PST)

I'm pretty sure these are fake because this seller always have all the sizes for sale for a long time (many months) she has an endless suply of past seasons Louboutin (very suspicious), but how can I tell ?? I don't see a difference with the real ones.


----------



## babelic

lisaloo, the seller has negative feedback for selling fakes so I would be a bit suspicious.. did you pay already? If you didn't maybe you should ask for some extra pics and post them here  before paying.


----------



## ILoveMyBug

Hi, there's only an hour left on this auction but I only just found it!
What does anyone think about these?


----------



## Minnie

Are these authentic?


----------



## Minnie

eBay: New Miu Miu Buffalo Stone Avorio Moccasin Leather Sz 6 (item 180073889426 end time Jan-18-07 11:03:18 PST)


----------



## Minnie

Are these authentic as well? eBay: Authentic Christian Dior Mules Clogs Beige Floral Sz 6 (item 160072407847 end time Jan-14-07 16:38:36 PST)


----------



## natalie34

hi guys, i need some help. do you guys think these chanel ballet flats are authentic? ive asked the seller for pics of the bottem of the shoes, but he wont be back until monday. 
i also heard that chanel shoes dont come with authenticy cards, but this seller offers them??
eBay: CHANEL BALLET SHOES CC SOFT LAMB SKIN SIZE 38 WHITE (item 140075943573 end time Jan-22-07 18:37:01 PST)


----------



## ShinySequins

ARE THESE UGGS AUTHENTIC??


----------



## RichBabyBentley

Are these  3 Auctions Authentic shoes?
eBay.co.uk: Sexiest Gucci alligator heels - excellent condition (item 160071986781 end time 15-Jan-07 20:49:23 GMT) 
eBay.co.uk: Christian Louboutin Girlie Zeppa BK Patent Wedges 38,8 (item 180073195846 end time 17-Jan-07 01:33:50 GMT)

eBay.co.uk: Christian Louboutin gold leather ballet pumps (item 150080686389 end time 20-Jan-07 09:00:00 GMT)


----------



## gymangel812

quick, are these 2 pairs authentic?
eBay: CHLOE PADDINGTON BOOTS SIZE 6 US/ 36,DARK BROWN (item 230079697476 end time Jan-24-07 00:22:22 PST)
eBay: Chloe Paddington Mocassin Brown Leather Buckle Loafers! (item 200069921241 end time Jan-24-07 12:52:57 PST)
thanks


----------



## mayrain1

Sorry, posted in the wrong thread earlier---


I'm having some issues verifying whether or the Uggs I ordered online are real. My primary concern is the lining, which seems a bit...synthetic..? Opinions?


----------



## nancypants

are these CL's real?


----------



## bingdan

Hi, I have been looking for some type of casual smart shoes for everyday wear, do you think it pair is authentic?
thanks


----------



## OrangeCounty

^^They are real


----------



## louislover

http://feedback.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback&userid=house-of-designs



I want to buy a pair of Uggs from this seller, but the price seems "to good to be true" - any feedback would be GREATLY APPRECIATED!

thanks everyone


----------



## Viv

MICHAEL KORS FANS PLEASE HELP! Oh yes I found the right place to put this problem!! I just brough these from Ebay and the sell of course said it's authentic Michael Kors shoes. The is my first pair of Michael Kors, but I have a feeling that they are not real. Because there is no inprint or carving of the brand on the underside of the shoes. They is no indecation of the size anywhere on the shoes either.  If anyone can hlep me with them.. please do!! If they are bad I need to return them within a time limit. And last, thank you all for look and helping!


----------



## JuiceBox

Hey, I'm not expecting these to be real but could someone verify this?


----------



## MadameL

Hi, i am just about to make a purchase but i'd like to authenticate them again. If any one could help me

100_1465.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

Thanks alot


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

MadameL said:


> Hi, i am just about to make a purchase but i'd like to authenticate them again. If any one could help me
> 
> 100_1465.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
> 
> Thanks alot


They look real.


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

Viv said:


> MICHAEL KORS FANS PLEASE HELP! Oh yes I found the right place to put this problem!! I just brough these from Ebay and the sell of course said it's authentic Michael Kors shoes. The is my first pair of Michael Kors, but I have a feeling that they are not real. Because there is no inprint or carving of the brand on the underside of the shoes. They is no indecation of the size anywhere on the shoes either. If anyone can hlep me with them.. please do!! If they are bad I need to return them within a time limit. And last, thank you all for look and helping!


those are real


----------



## ParkAvenuePrincess

not sure if its best to post this here or in Vuitton, but here goes! any thoughts on the authenticity of these? thanks! 

eBay.co.uk: LOUIS VUITTON SHOES - Designer Monogram Charms (item 250086946741 end time 28-Feb-07 10:02:20 GMT)


----------



## Viv

j'aime_vuitton said:


> those are real


 
Thank you Jaime


----------



## CooCoo4Chanel

Please please please let me know if these Helmut Lang boots are authentic!! I'd be grateful for speedy replies!


----------



## PinkPudding

is anyone can help me aunthenticate this?

eBay: Marc_MJ_Jacobs Black Suede Flats ITA 36 (item 270094518026 end time Mar-06-07 17:31:27 PST)

thx...


----------



## emmakins

Are these choos real? I'm skeptical because the box is black...but then again I've never owned choos before!


----------



## lara0112

It may just be the pic - my choo boxes are all dark purple so it may just be lightening. 

from the label they look right to me - is this an ebay auction? ask the seller for a better picture of shoe and box! maybe an upclose, it would be easier to compare then.


----------



## bestinclothes

Does anyone have a pair of Coach Sara boots? Are they supposed to look like this under the side flap??? Do they counterfeit these boots and if so, what should I look for?


----------



## JuiceBox

Could anyone tell me if these Hobbs ballet shoes are authentic? I bought them for £3 at a charity shop 

I've looked on their site and I've seen a similar style but I'm not totally sure.


----------



## deweydrop

Are these Ugg mini's auth? Should this color (mink) have a different color footbed? Thanks!


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

deweydrop said:


> Are these Ugg mini's auth? Should this color (mink) have a different color footbed? Thanks!



From what I see, it looks ok, but do you have any pics of the back of the shoe? It would help me authenticate it much better!


----------



## eliza

_*I'm fairly new to chloe, but I know that some high end shoes get ripped off too, so....
**eBay.ca: Auth Chloe Leather Buckle Flats Ballet Shoes 37 US 6.5 (item 170089564878 end time 13-Mar-07 22:03:30 EDT)*

*Are these authentic? did this colour even exist? If anyone owns these, your help is very much appreciated!*_


----------



## cheapmommy

Any idea if these Jimmy Choo boots are authentic? Thanks!!!

eBay: Authentic Jimmy Choo boots , model of the year (item 130086916588 end time Mar-12-07 12:57:16 PDT)


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

cheapmommy said:


> Any idea if these Jimmy Choo boots are authentic? Thanks!!!
> 
> eBay: Authentic Jimmy Choo boots , model of the year (item 130086916588 end time Mar-12-07 12:57:16 PDT)


They look good to me.


----------



## cheapmommy

j'aime_vuitton said:


> They look good to me.


 
Thanks *j'aime_vuitton* for your quick reply!!!


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

cheapmommy said:


> Thanks *j'aime_vuitton* for your quick reply!!!



Your very welcome!


----------



## JENNx3

are these burberry flats authentic? thanks for your help!


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

JENNx3 said:


> are these burberry flats authentic? thanks for your help!


Hmm, hard to tell. Do you have any more pics of them? If they are real, they are night time slippers, not flats. I can tell you they aren't anything that should be too expensive.


----------



## JENNx3

here are more pictures. just want to make sure since the shoes look a little weird to me.the canvas on the toe area and inside does not match.


----------



## JuiceBox

Something is bugging me about the tag on the inside, it just looks like the tag for clothes XD

UNLESS.. that is what the inside of burberry shoes looks like then you can ignore me lol.

The quality of the inside doesnt look too great.. :/

I'm not expert on Burberry shoes though.


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

JuiceBox said:


> Something is bugging me about the tag on the inside, it just looks like the tag for clothes XD
> 
> UNLESS.. that is what the inside of burberry shoes looks like then you can ignore me lol.
> 
> The quality of the inside doesnt look too great.. :/
> 
> I'm not expert on Burberry shoes though.



I agree, I think it's something like what you get free with pajamas or something.


----------



## tyann

This is my first time asking about shoes, so please forgive me if I get it wrong the first time around. Are these Manolo Blahniks real or fake?






Thank you in advance for any help you may offer.


----------



## Kisa

Heeeyy..I need Lanvin experts help!  I recently bought some black patent flats on ebay and I thought they would look like this: 





Instead they look like the shoes below, except black instead of purple. My shoes were sold as patent...could they be fake? What leather are the bottom ones made of? Certainly not patent.


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

tyann said:


> This is my first time asking about shoes, so please forgive me if I get it wrong the first time around. Are these Manolo Blahniks real or fake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance for any help you may offer.



they are authentic.


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

Kisa said:


> Heeeyy..I need Lanvin experts help!  I recently bought some black patent flats on ebay and I thought they would look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead they look like the shoes below, except black instead of purple. My shoes were sold as patent...could they be fake? What leather are the bottom ones made of? Certainly not patent.



yes they are authentic.


----------



## tyann

Thank you j'aime_vuitton!


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

tyann said:


> Thank you j'aime_vuitton!



Your welcome! I'm here to help.


----------



## Kisa

Thanks!  Can you tell if the bottom ones are patent, or just regular leather?


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

Kisa said:


> Thanks!  Can you tell if the bottom ones are patent, or just regular leather?


I believe the bottom ones are the regular leather.


----------



## breakfast lover

tyann said:


> This is my first time asking about shoes, so please forgive me if I get it wrong the first time around. Are these Manolo Blahniks real or fake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance for any help you may offer.





Yep, those are real like j'aime_vuitton said.


----------



## breakfast lover

Anyone can help me identify this Chanel Cambon flats? TIA!
eBay: NIB AUTHENTIC CHANEL BLK. CAMBON BALLET FLATS SIZE 38/8 (item 290094149596 end time Mar-21-07 10:31:00 PDT)


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

breakfast lover said:


> Anyone can help me identify this Chanel Cambon flats? TIA!
> eBay: NIB AUTHENTIC CHANEL BLK. CAMBON BALLET FLATS SIZE 38/8 (item 290094149596 end time Mar-21-07 10:31:00 PDT)



looks good.


----------



## breakfast lover

Thanks j'aime_vuitton. I'm afraid they might be too big for me so I decide not to bid on them.


----------



## JuiceBox

JuiceBox said:


> Could anyone tell me if these Hobbs ballet shoes are authentic? I bought them for £3 at a charity shop
> 
> I've looked on their site and I've seen a similar style but I'm not totally sure.


 

Anyone? :<


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

JuiceBox said:


> Anyone? :<



I'm not familiar with that brand. But nothing looks wrong with them.


----------



## JuiceBox

j'aime_vuitton said:


> I'm not familiar with that brand. But nothing looks wrong with them.


 

THanks


----------



## maryg1

What about these Gucci? I'm no expert


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

maryg1 said:


> What about these Gucci? I'm no expert



they look good


----------



## tnc 727

just rec'd these today from e-bay. I only bought them bc the price was good. but darn it if i got ripped. let me know if i need more pics. thanks.


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

tnc 727 said:


> just rec'd these today from e-bay. I only bought them bc the price was good. but darn it if i got ripped. let me know if i need more pics. thanks.



Looks good.


----------



## JuiceBox

JuiceBox said:


> Hey, I'm not expecting these to be real but could someone verify this?


 

I never got any response on this :< pg 7


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

JuiceBox, sorry but I have never seen that brand in the US, so I wouldn't know too much about it. Do you have any pics of ones that you know for sure are authentic? I have to do research on that brand.


----------



## tnc 727

seller seemed offended because i asked if they were authentic. she stated , "[FONT=Arial, Verdana]Are you kidding me! They don't make Fake Christian Louboutin.. I only wear the real thing."

i am sure these are real but just need some assurance. thanks. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=260100678401&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## lara0112

I think it looks good but I am no expert (just comparing to mine) so it would be good to get another opinion.

the seller has good feedback and it looks like she sold her high-end items which I think is always good. a bit silly to get offended though.... this is ebay, only logic to ask such questions. BTW the shoes are great


----------



## tnc 727

thanks for the quick response lara. Yeah, digging through old threads i found that there are (very rare) replicas with the CL stamps on them.... scary. haven't seen one yet myself but always wary.


----------



## lara0112

^ wow! really scary. I reckon you can only really see whether it is a copy when you hold the shoes right next to each other. I am not sure I could spot that on a pic.....

hope it will be ok for you.


----------



## wordbox

I just wanted to verify whether or not a pair of Marc Jacobs sandals would say "VERO CUOIO" on the bottom of the sole (above the MII). They look good, but I just wanted to make sure. Thanks!


----------



## Lyn2005

I'm stumped! Did LV ever make these shoes??? I've never seen them before.....


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

Lyn2005 said:


> I'm stumped! Did LV ever make these shoes??? I've never seen them before.....



Yup, they're authentic! LV makes many shoes. Not all completely match each and every line, so it's possible you've never seen them.


----------



## Kamilla850

Can someone help with these LV shoes please, ebay item # 160101365356


----------



## Lyn2005

j'aime_vuitton said:


> Yup, they're authentic! LV makes many shoes. Not all completely match each and every line, so it's possible you've never seen them.


 

  Thank you J'aime vuitton ..... now I'm starting to regret selling my cerises pochette, hehehe


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

Lyn2005 said:


> Thank you J'aime vuitton ..... now I'm starting to regret selling my cerises pochette, hehehe



Your very welcome! Oh yes they would pair perfectly with those shoes! The market plaza has a few brand new ones for cheap, you should check them out!


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

Kamilla850 said:


> Can someone help with these LV shoes please, ebay item # 160101365356



I think they're ok, but post them in the authenticate this Louis Vuitton thread. They would know better.


----------



## riffraff

Can I ask a really silly question about some shoes I've seen on ebay.

They have what looks like a black rubber sole attached to them.  Are these authentic shoes that somebody has just had soled to prolong the life of the shoe, or does it indicate that they are fake.  I personally cannot imagine going to the cobblers and getting a rubber sole attached to my choos!


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

riffraff said:


> Can I ask a really silly question about some shoes I've seen on ebay.
> 
> They have what looks like a black rubber sole attached to them.  Are these authentic shoes that somebody has just had soled to prolong the life of the shoe, or does it indicate that they are fake.  I personally cannot imagine going to the cobblers and getting a rubber sole attached to my choos!



They might have gotten it attached to the sole. Do you have any pics?


----------



## jme2k3

Can someone check these out PLEASE : ) 

eBay ID 300097694948

Thanks : )


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

jme2k3 said:


> Can someone check these out PLEASE : )
> 
> eBay ID 300097694948
> 
> Thanks : )



Post them in the LV section! They would know better!


----------



## jme2k3

I did. No one has responded to it yet. It ends in 18 hours I hope someone responds before then. 

THANKS : )


----------



## Tanja

http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-...hZ001QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem
Does anybody know if this seller is legit and sells authentic shoes?
TIA! I really appreciate your help!


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

Tanja said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-...hZ001QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem
> Does anybody know if this seller is legit and sells authentic shoes?
> TIA! I really appreciate your help!



Hi Tanja! They are authentic!  Great deal too, I would go for them...


----------



## Tanja

Thanks so much, J'aime!


----------



## heavunlydevil

Can anyone please tell me if they think these are real?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&viewitem=&item=9312449073&rd=1&rd=1

ITA!!!


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

heavunlydevil said:


> Can anyone please tell me if they think these are real?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&viewitem=&item=9312449073&rd=1&rd=1
> 
> ITA!!!


They are real.


----------



## missyanne

Are these real, it this seller trustworthy?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=130100784027&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

missyanne said:


> Are these real, it this seller trustworthy?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=130100784027&rd=1&rd=1



looks good.


----------



## missyanne

^ thanks!


----------



## heavunlydevil

j'aime_vuitton said:


> They are real.


 

Thanks!!


----------



## heavunlydevil

ok so that seller never replied to my question, so i found this other seller..do u ladies think this is real?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110115067653&fromMakeTrack=true

TIA!


----------



## fatefullotus

^---  those are authentic.  

NaturalGasGirl sells authentic items.  She's been known to mark up ALOT (even with current season items), but she has pretty good customer service.  

These are reasonably priced too.


----------



## heavunlydevil

thanks!


----------



## missyanne

are these good?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=130102022007&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

missyanne said:


> are these good?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=130102022007&rd=1&rd=1



Yep.


----------



## dokugaku

For Dolce & Gabbana sandals, do they always have that little metal plaque/plate on the bottom of the shoe just above the "made in italy" and size number?


----------



## Stinas

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:middle:us

Its a great price for these!  The seller is offering a few others in different colors.  Problem is that I have only seen them in leopard.


----------



## fatefullotus

Stinas said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:middle:us
> 
> Its a great price for these!  The seller is offering a few others in different colors.  Problem is that I have only seen them in leopard.



Authentic! I've seen this color at the department stores. Good luck! Remember to size down 1/2 size from Pigalles size!


----------



## Stinas

fatefullotus said:


> Authentic! I've seen this color at the department stores. Good luck! Remember to size down 1/2 size from Pigalles size!


I dont have the Pigalle!!  I have the Decollette in a 40....the Activa Kid in 39 1/2.....so i was thinking this one in a 40 should be ok.  CL runs small for me.  I am normally an 8-8 1/2.


----------



## fatefullotus

Stinas said:


> I dont have the Pigalle!!  I have the Decollette in a 40....the Activa Kid in 39 1/2.....so i was thinking this one in a 40 should be ok.  CL runs small for me.  I am normally an 8-8 1/2.



The decolette is the smallest shoe Louboutin makes, with the exception of the My T-strap. Size 1/2 size down for this open back shoe.

Good luck!


----------



## Stinas

fatefullotus said:


> The decolette is the smallest shoe Louboutin makes, with the exception of the My T-strap. Size 1/2 size down for this open back shoe.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Stinas

I know im obsessed...but one more shoe...lol
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=290110031994&rd=1&rd=1

Thank you!!!


----------



## foxycleopatra

Stinas said:


> I know im obsessed...but one more shoe...lol
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=290110031994&rd=1&rd=1
> 
> Thank you!!!


 
Authentic Gwenissima's!  I wish those were my size b/c I'd have BIN'ed already....that's a good price.  Definitely a rare shoe (in that color/material combo, as well as black); I actually like those better than my black ones (as I love edgy, modern takes on the NEUTRAL shoe -- and that's a great neutral color) and have been on the look-out for those for a long-time.  Boutiques sold out of those long ago, and I have yet to come across a pair in my size in that color/material anywhere, even eBay.


----------



## Stinas

foxycleopatra said:


> Authentic Gwenissima's!  I wish those were my size b/c I'd have BIN'ed already....that's a good price.  Definitely a rare shoe (in that color/material combo, as well as black); I actually like those better than my black ones (as I love edgy, modern takes on the NEUTRAL shoe -- and that's a great neutral color) and have been on the look-out for those for a long-time.  Boutiques sold out of those long ago, and I have yet to come across a pair in my size in that color/material anywhere, even eBay.


Im in love with them but not sure if they are going to fit!  In my Decollete i am a 40..my Activa Kid...39 1/2  and VEE a 39.  Im guessing the Gwenissima's have a heel like the Decollete....so the 40 should be ok?  Should I just take the risk and buy?


----------



## ledaatomica

Stinas said:


> Im in love with them but not sure if they are going to fit! In my Decollete i am a 40..my Activa Kid...39 1/2 and VEE a 39. Im guessing the Gwenissima's have a heel like the Decollete....so the 40 should be ok? Should I just take the risk and buy?


 
I dont own this style but I was asking an SA about them they recommended 1/2 size down or similar shoe sizing as the Pigalle style. I love the Gwenissima's though. Those beige ones are lovely.


----------



## mikestahl

BUYING FOR MY GIRL.I need help to see if they are real.she loves these but i dont want to be fool and buy fakes.http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=009&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&viewitem=&item=190105161722&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## foxycleopatra

Stinas said:


> Im in love with them but not sure if they are going to fit! In my Decollete i am a 40..my Activa Kid...39 1/2 and VEE a 39. Im guessing the Gwenissima's have a heel like the Decollete....so the 40 should be ok? Should I just take the risk and buy?


 
Stinas, if you're a 40 in Decollete and 39 in Vee, then those sz. 40 Gwenissima's most definitely will be too big for you.  Gwenissima's sizing is like the Pigalle 120, 5-inch ones (not Pigalle 100)....those run big and your feet will slide forward, so it's necessary for most people to size down 1/2 a size.  By contrast Decollete 868's run small/narrow so sizing up by at least 1/2 a size -- for many even a full size -- is needed.  I'd say that your best-fit size in Gwenissima is probably a 38.5 (or 39 with an insole pad).


----------



## Stinas

foxycleopatra said:


> Stinas, if you're a 40 in Decollete and 39 in Vee, then those sz. 40 Gwenissima's most definitely will be too big for you.  Gwenissima's sizing is like the Pigalle 120, 5-inch ones (not Pigalle 100)....those run big and your feet will slide forward, so it's necessary for most people to size down 1/2 a size.  By contrast Decollete 868's run small/narrow so sizing up by at least 1/2 a size -- for many even a full size -- is needed.  I'd say that your best-fit size in Gwenissima is probably a 38.5 (or 39 with an insole pad).


I jumped the gun & bid on them    Oh no!
Thanks for your help though....hopefully someone outbids me!


----------



## heartnaspade

I kind of like these boots, but I can't tell if they're real louboutins or not...the seller said she got them in France and that you couldn't but them in the U.S, so I guess that's making it harder to authenticate them.  Also, the bottom looks kind of funny and I can't see where it says "louboutin" anywhere on the shoe...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...EWA:PIC&viewitem=&item=220108018440&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## 9tina9

Are these Manolo's real?

http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-...0QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63889QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JuneHawk

Hi girls!

  I want to bid on these shoes but I was wondering if any of you could authenticate it!  TIA

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=260115590069&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016

June


----------



## brand wh*re

9tina9 said:


> Are these Manolo's real?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-...0QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63889QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




They seem ok, but when I compared them to my manolos they seemed a bit off. Can't really tell though because the pictures are somewhat blurry.


----------



## canada's

are these lanvin flats real...the pics are blurry...

270119349663

the seller has two pair for sale...


----------



## hlfinn

hi there. hope you guys can help. i just bought these boots last night. when i got them today i'm just not sure.  first, they did not come in a manolo box, second the dustbags don't match- one is white and the other off white and they feel different.  third, the m and the k on the stamp on the bottom are a little what's the word off.....  smudged.  not crisp like my others. plus they're my size but they're very tight. might be just as she said she only wore them once. can someone tell me if these are fake? i think she told me she got them from manolo- is it normal for them not to be in a manolo box or have mismatching bags etc?  thanks!


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSAA:US:11&Item=280111698377


----------



## canada's

anyone have an answer for these on ebay...?

290115687832


----------



## 9tina9

thanks brand


----------



## crazy4chloe

Are these Manolos real?http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=140117085256&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## SatchelGirlJess

Does anyone know the seller "naturalgasgirl" on eBay, are the Louboutins they sell authentic?


----------



## paris5

MJ SHOES!!!


http://i23.ebayimg.com/01/i/000/9f/5a/4bd4_1.JPG

http://i2.ebayimg.com/02/i/000/9f/5a/4b23_1.JPG

http://i6.ebayimg.com/02/i/000/9f/5a/4c7e_1.JPG



ANY advice on how to determine MJ shoes authenticity?

also: how much would you pay for them, if they were a 1/2 a size smaller (would still fit, and I wouldn't need a shoehorn or anything! i'm a tight-ish 7 1/2 in chuck taylors, an 8 in birkenstocks, and an 8 1/2 in my nike free's.. and all diff. in other brands. as low as 7, as high as 9 in chanel flats only) and you're not sure if they would look good on you (i have semi-wide feet, and many times I look better in pumps than in flats, but if they're really strappy, etc.. def not!)? ahhh! decisions, decisions! help? what do you think they would be worth then?


----------



## paris5

Actually, as a reference, they're just like Lindsay Lohan's feet (lol).  So... how do you think Lindsay Lohan would look in these shoes?

http://i23.ebayimg.com/01/i/000/9f/5a/4bd4_1.JPG

http://i2.ebayimg.com/02/i/000/9f/5a/4b23_1.JPG

http://i6.ebayimg.com/02/i/000/9f/5a/4c7e_1.JPG


How much would you pay?


----------



## paris5

I've given up on the above ^^^^


----------



## paris5

but here's another pair - in my size.  they look fake, though..

http://i7.ebayimg.com/03/i/000/98/c2/8a54_3.JPG

http://i11.ebayimg.com/04/i/000/98/c2/8b41_3.JPG

http://i21.ebayimg.com/05/i/000/98/c2/8c5b_3.JPG

http://i12.ebayimg.com/03/i/000/98/c2/8934_3.JPG

http://i9.ebayimg.com/04/i/000/98/c2/89c3_3.JPG


----------



## paris5

it looks like it has an ankle strap.



does anyone know if these are fake?  the soles and the logo look.. eh?


----------



## pato

Hi,

I did not know there was such thing as fake shoes, silly me...

Can anybody help me authenticate the following? They seem fine to me but I just want to make sure. I have already bought the first one ...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=150123205540&rd=1&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=180119426651&rd=1&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=150119983858&rd=1&rd=1

Thanks so much


----------



## ichelle

^ same here. i learn something new at tpf every day!


----------



## Stinas

SatchelGirlJess said:


> Does anyone know the seller "naturalgasgirl" on eBay, are the Louboutins they sell authentic?


There is another thread about here or that mentions her on TPF.....yes, they are authentic, but very very over-priced!


----------



## Dancing Nancies

http://cgi.ebay.com/UGG-Suede-Mini-...0QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I can't tell - but look at the price! To me that seems very fishy, obviously, but if it's real I definitely want it!!


----------



## Dancing Nancies

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-UGG-Yellow-...7QQihZ007QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I love it  I hope it is haha that price is scaring me.


----------



## amiekbs8

I have no experience with Ugg bags but the seller has a really high positive rating, so maybe it is. The price being so low is not indicative of a fake bag exclusively, it is probably because the demand for this bag is so low. I think Ugg's popularity has waned quite a bit.


----------



## Jadiar

Are these Lanvin flats authentic? Thank you~
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=300116960216&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## sunnykil

What do you think about these shoes, are they authentic?




ebay


----------



## dervilfal

what do you think about these balenciagas?  Do they look authentic?

*http://www.ssb7.net/members/watch/enlarge.php?aid=&img=29428/img_4690_1161834937.jpg*


----------



## dervilfal

how about these burberry's?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...PageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014#ebayphotohosting

or these Chanel
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300118133799&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020

or last ones - these Manolos
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150129577819&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005

Thanks for looking/helping!!


----------



## dervilfal

can anyone authenticate these please?

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-CHRISTIAN-L...1QQihZ011QQcategoryZ63889QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## fatefullotus

^----  Authentic.  

I've bought multiple items from DeltaStew before.  Good seller.


----------



## dervilfal

Sweet - thanks Fate!


----------



## kronik

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150129885371


----------



## wellcome

Hi everyone, was just hoping someone could authenticate these Cl's for me and also tell me their name? Thanks 
http://s199.photobucket.com/albums/aa125/beaute_photos/?action=view&current=Redlouboutinsideview.jpg


----------



## bingdan

http://cgi.ebay.com.cn/ws/eBayISAPI...BayISAPI.dll?MyeBay&ssPageName=STRK:MEMM:LNLK
ARe these pair real ?:??
looks like too good to be true


----------



## keukenhof

http://cgi.ebay.com/WHISKEY-CAMEL-P...5QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63889QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

These are cute, what brand is Gianni Bini?


----------



## queenvictoria2

Hi everyone! I've never asked about shoes before, but here goes .... THANKS!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:us


----------



## mulberryroxanne

Hi, sorry if these have been up before, I'm new and still finding my way around, any idea about these? Thanks in advance 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=110140071838&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## lil_lisa

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GUCCI-Gold-Ki...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

What do you think? I say real, but just wanna double check thanks!


----------



## vintagelove

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHANEL-CAMEL-BL...QcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

any thoughts on these chanels? 
....and i know it says size 42... but i wasn't sure why the 10.5 was next to it? guessing it means inches from front to back...


----------



## vintagelove

bumping this... anyone?? i really want these, not often they're in my size....


----------



## ledaatomica

vintagelove said:


> bumping this... anyone?? i really want these, not often they're in my size....


 
well I know I cant help but did you also try the chanel sub-forum?


----------



## Nyria

vintagelove said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHANEL-CAMEL-BL...QcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> any thoughts on these chanels?
> ....and i know it says size 42... but i wasn't sure why the 10.5 was next to it? guessing it means inches from front to back...


 
Don't know about authenticity but the 10.5 would be the size in US


----------



## rmarie

hi, please help authenticate. thanks

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=008&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWN%3AIT&viewitem=&item=180135311977&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## lea114

Hi, 

Can anybody please help me with these Louboutins???


----------



## clucreciala

^ authentic


----------



## lea114

Thanks for your fast help! Could you please help me with this pair? Authentic?


----------



## foxycleopatra

Looks authentic to me!  Plus that is one style I'm almost 99% sure any fakers out there probably won't bother with.


----------



## sleepykitten

i won these shoes~
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=120136944696

just wanna make sure that they're authentic, before i make the payment~ thanks


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^authentic


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

vintagelove said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHANEL-CAMEL-BL...QcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> any thoughts on these chanels?
> ....and i know it says size 42... but i wasn't sure why the 10.5 was next to it? guessing it means inches from front to back...


 
Comparing them to two Chanel cambon ballet flats that I have, they appear authentic.


----------



## mulberryroxanne

Any advice on these? Thanks


----------



## riffraff

^^^^ Sorry piccies are too small to get a good look at them.


----------



## mulberryroxanne

Thanks riffraff, I didn't think the pics would stay that small,


----------



## kronik

Cross-posted in Chanel authentication thread though that may only be for purses:

http://img62.imageshack.us/my.php?image=chanel2ko5.png

Was considering getting them for .. someone I know. 

Any ideas/opinions as to their authenticity or feasibility as a gift?  The price is really good but .. white shoes?  Eh.


----------



## mcs1111

anyone know if these are authentic or purchased from this seller before?  Thanks, Mimi

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...6QQihZ006QQcategoryZ63889QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Ghanima

i have these shoes and they look authentic, have never bought CLs from ebay though


----------



## sleepykitten

these dior shoes please
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=017&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&viewitem=&item=270144259146&rd=1&rd=1

TIA~


----------



## dls80ucla

mcs1111 said:


> anyone know if these are authentic or purchased from this seller before?  Thanks, Mimi
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...6QQihZ006QQcategoryZ63889QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



my friend just purchased from that seller and was very happy! shoes are authentic and just as described.


----------



## mcs1111

dls80ucla said:


> my friend just purchased from that seller and was very happy! shoes are authentic and just as described.




yay, thanks for the info!  mcs


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

can someone please tell me if these Chloe shoes are authentic? Thanks 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...=330147127387&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:PIC&ih=014


----------



## janette

Can someone tell me if these Chanel shoes are fake?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&sspagename=ADME%3AL%3ARTQ%3AUS%3A1&viewitem=&item=230153502661&rd=1

Thanks!


----------



## shishkabab

Can somebody PLEAAASE help me. I'm a confused male, and have NO CLUE about these shoes. I just want to be sure that they are authentic, as I believed them to be. Since I have listed them, one person has emailed me saying that the Espadrilles only come in full sizes? And...if they were to come in 1/2 sizes, it would say 37 1/2 on the bottom NOT 37.5

I don't want to end up selling fakes to anyone, please HELP.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MESE:IT&ih=001


----------



## Kamilla850

shishkabab - those Louboutins only come in full sizes, they appear to be fake for 2 reasons, the sole looks wrong, it shouldn't say 37.5.  And the front of the shoe, the very tip of the nose should have a little piece of the raffia rope on it, you can see what I am referring to in this photo:
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Katerina.

What do we think? Are these authentic?...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300134789002&sspagename=ADME:L:RTQ:US:1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300134789586&sspagename=ADME:L:RTQ:US:1


----------



## lv_forever

Please help me authenticate these shoes...
I thought these were authentic, but after reading that even Lanvin flats have fakes, I want to be sure.
Thanks.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-JIMMY...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 
Thanks!


----------



## thalillady

Hi all, I'm hoping someone can tell me whether these Louboutin T-strap heels are fake. I am not familiar with the style, so certainly if you're not aware CL has ever made something that looks like this I'd like to know that as well!!!! Thanks! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190134323143&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009


----------



## lv_forever

Katerina. said:


> What do we think? Are these authentic?...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300134789002&sspagename=ADME:L:RTQ:US:1
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300134789586&sspagename=ADME:L:RTQ:US:1



I think these are both from Ugg company, but these would not be their first grade boots that are sold in department stores.  They cut the label inside to make sure that these are not sold as first grade.  Kind of like "irregulars" they sell at outlet stores.


----------



## foxycleopatra

thalillady said:


> Hi all, I'm hoping someone can tell me whether these Louboutin T-strap heels are fake. I am not familiar with the style, so certainly if you're not aware CL has ever made something that looks like this I'd like to know that as well!!!! Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190134323143&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009


 
Totally authentic!  And that seller is definitely legit -- I've watched their items for a long time (they always have gently worn/pre-owned shoes from great designers).


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

wow ive gotten so many pms lately on people who need help authenticating. so please pm me if you want me to help authenticate! it gets confusing in this thread.


----------



## GottaHavePrada

These are really cute but I don't know LV shoes, plus, I wear a 10. I was hoping that someone on here might like them if they are real. http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-LOUIS...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Katerina.

lv_forever said:


> I think these are both from Ugg company, but these would not be their first grade boots that are sold in department stores. They cut the label inside to make sure that these are not sold as first grade. Kind of like "irregulars" they sell at outlet stores.


 THANKYOU!!


----------



## HubbaWubba

GottaHavePrada said:


> These are really cute but I don't know LV shoes, plus, I wear a 10. I was hoping that someone on here might like them if they are real. http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-LOUIS...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Those are authentic.


----------



## carolinagal113

Anyone know if these "Manolos" are fake?


----------



## carolinagal113

^oopsy, here are the pictures...fake?


----------



## chiqunique

I'd really like these shoes but I am scared it's a fake!!! What do you guys think? I've never owned a pair so I'm CLUELESS! or do i need better pics? Thanks in advance


----------



## GottaHavePrada

Thank you-I need to learn more about all this!


----------



## foxycleopatra

*chiqunique* - those black patent Decoltissimo's are 100% authentic (if you're talking about the pair from ebay).  That seller is 100% legit; I've had transactions with them and also watched their auctions for over 2 years.  I know a lot of us get suspicious as soon as we notice it's an item from Hong Kong or another part of Asia (and with good reason to doubt), but there are a number of great, legit sellers from there as well.


----------



## foxycleopatra

*carolinagal113 *- those Manolo "Astutado" d'Orsay heels are authentic.  Love that color too!


----------



## carolinagal113

Thank you Foxy!!!   I know, I love the color too!


----------



## ShelleyS

Hello All 

This is my first post and I was wondering if you shoe experts could help please! I've just bought these CLs and haven't got a clue whether they're genuine or not! Although I'd love them to be, if they're not, I'll still enjoy wearing them! So, what do you guys think please?


----------



## foxycleopatra

ShelleyS - could you post a few more photos of those "Bruge" pumps?  It would be very helpful to see, for example, one shoe (one foot) by itself, photo taken at eye level.  The little details are correct so far, but my general rule of thumb about the Bruges is seeing the curvature/cut of the shoe.  Once I see that detail I can give a more confident answer as to authenticity.  Sadly there have been fake "Bruge" pumps on ebay and the cut is distinctly off from the original.....so I just wanted to see that detail.


----------



## ShelleyS

Hi Foxycleopatra - Crikey I didn't realise little things like the curve of the shoe could help aid identification!  Wow!  Here you go.


----------



## mulberryroxanne

Welcome ShelleyS,  I'll be interested to see the outcome of this also, I've seen these CL's being sold on ebay but very often the piture of the shoe is from an official website. The 'curl' in the toe part really bothers me as surely they should sit like the one below;


----------



## kln

Hi.. .I just got a pair of bronze lanvin ballerinas on ebay.. .i admit i dont have much experience distinguishing fake from authentic. . but the seller did have excellent feedback, and the shoes do seem authentic.. i am basing this on leather quality, other pics i have seen, etc,  . . however, i was startled to see the sticker that indicates real leather on the bottom of the shoe says made in portugal.. . i thought all these shoes were made in france, or perhaps italy?!! does anyone know if any of these ballerinas from summer 2007 could possibly be made in portugal. .. need some help, please!!!


----------



## katyxb

Has anyone bought from www.cozyboots.com? I'm planning to buy a new pair of Uggs, it's actually cheaper than zappos plus it has free shipping! So any information would be nice. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ShelleyS

mulberryroxanne said:


> Welcome ShelleyS,  I'll be interested to see the outcome of this also, I've seen these CL's being sold on ebay but very often the piture of the shoe is from an official website. The 'curl' in the toe part really bothers me as surely they should sit like the one below;


 
Hello Mulberryroxanne and thank you for the welcome.

Mmmm, I agree about the "curl" but strangely I found that some of the CLs look like this in the photos on a well known website that only sells authentic labels. I'm not sure if I'm allowed to say their name on here but have copied a few of the photos for you to see! I think my photo has made it look worse than it really is IRL and after taking the photo I went back upstairs for another look and honestly, they don't look as curly in real life!!!!!!  Strangely, the curl means the foot sits better in the shoe (less pointing down) and so very comfortable to wear!  So, fake or no fake, I love them!  Just really want to know if they're real or not out of curiosity!!!


----------



## lv_forever

Are these CLs authentic?  The label looks suspicious, as it doesn't say "Paris" but I am no expert at this.
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thank you ladies!


----------



## mcs1111

Anybody know if these are authentic or if this seller is legit?  Thanks!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130139587819&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=003


----------



## FriskyL

These shoes were brought to our attention on another forum and I'm leaning towards fake but I wanted an opinion of a real expert.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=280136087422&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=018


----------



## fatefullotus

FriskyL said:


> These shoes were brought to our attention on another forum and I'm leaning towards fake but I wanted an opinion of a real expert.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=280136087422&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=018



Authentic.  From 2005, I believe.


----------



## fatefullotus

mcs1111 said:


> Anybody know if these are authentic or if this seller is legit?  Thanks!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130139587819&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=003



I've only seen authentic from this particular seller.  Her customer service, I can't vouch for, however, as I've never had dealings with her myself.


----------



## fatefullotus

lv_forever said:


> Are these CLs authentic?  The label looks suspicious, as it doesn't say "Paris" but I am no expert at this.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Thank you ladies!



Not all CL's say "Paris" -- some of my older shoes (from the 2004/2005 season) bought from the boutiques do not say Paris, and have the spiked edge label, as seen in this pic. 

However, the combination of the rafia and this particular heel and this particular label on ONE shoe leaves me uneasy.  Unless someone else on this board can give you the go-ahead because they own the exact shoe, save your $.


----------



## fatefullotus

ShelleyS:  

I would like to see higher res of the Bruges.  So far, it looks good, but like Foxy's said, these particular shoes have been faked often and faked well.  

Yes, the shoe does have a curl in the toe, some more prominent than in others.


----------



## ashakes

fatefullotus said:


> I've only seen authentic from this particular seller.  Her customer service, I can't vouch for, however, as I've never had dealings with her myself.



I made my first Ebay Louboutin purchase with them recently.  I paid immediately and it took a bit over a week to receive the shoes, and for some reason they had sent it Express Mail.  Not sure why? lol  Oh well!  Shoes were awesome and 100% real.


----------



## ShelleyS

fatefullotus said:


> ShelleyS:
> 
> I would like to see higher res of the Bruges. So far, it looks good, but like Foxy's said, these particular shoes have been faked often and faked well.
> 
> Yes, the shoe does have a curl in the toe, some more prominent than in others.


 
Hi Fatefullotus, which bits do you want to see in particular please and I'll go and take a pic!


----------



## mcs1111

ashakes said:


> I made my first Ebay Louboutin purchase with them recently.  I paid immediately and it took a bit over a week to receive the shoes, and for some reason they had sent it Express Mail.  Not sure why? lol  Oh well!  Shoes were awesome and 100% real.



Thanks ashakes and fatefullofus!  The shoes looked good to me but her feedback was a little shaky and prices were low so I got worried.  Don't look a gift horse in the mouth, as my mother would say!


----------



## mcs1111

ashakes said:


> I made my first Ebay Louboutin purchase with them recently.  I paid immediately and it took a bit over a week to receive the shoes, and for some reason they had sent it Express Mail.  Not sure why? lol  Oh well!  Shoes were awesome and 100% real.



Also, at the risk of seeming super lurker-ish, I want to know where a medical student finds occasions to wear all of the cute shoes I see in your posts!  I am a general surgeon and my (all male) partners totally make fun of me when I wear anything more glamorous than scrubs with brown clogs rather than black!!


----------



## fatefullotus

ShelleyS said:


> Hi Fatefullotus, which bits do you want to see in particular please and I'll go and take a pic!



shelley, pls take higher resolution pics of: 

- Profile of the shoe, from both sides
- close-up of toebox
- the bottom of the shoe, particularly the heel, and the back of the heel
- the back to the shoe


----------



## ashakes

mcs1111 said:


> Also, at the risk of seeming super lurker-ish, I want to know where a medical student finds occasions to wear all of the cute shoes I see in your posts!  I am a general surgeon and my (all male) partners totally make fun of me when I wear anything more glamorous than scrubs with brown clogs rather than black!!



LOL.  Well, I wear the ones that are not super high or showing any OBVIOUS signs of high end designer to work (almost halfway done with rotations now).  I'll even dare to say "hookerish". I don't think that any of my shoes are like that, but you are a female in a mostly male profession, so I think you will understand what I mean.  And, I wear all the other ones on my own personal time, vacations, weekends, and going out in general.  I won't lie...I can often be caught wearing a pair of Louboutins for the heck of it while studying in my room. LOL!

I'm in my hometown rotating right now where my father is on staff, so I get away with a lot more than I would elsewhere.  I can wear my designer labels and not get any evil eyes.  Well, some may give me some evil eye, but they can't do anything and I don't really care. lol  I wouldn't dare do that anywhere else though.  Perks of coming back to your hometown though and working! LOL  Nobody knows what the heck Louboutin is here anyways.  I highly doubt many people in Ohio really do.  

Where do you practice, like what city or state, if you don't mind me asking?  I won't be doing surgery as I don't think I have the magic hands for it. hehe

And, did you end up buying those Louboutins?  Which ones did you get?  I got the turtle patent decolletes from him, but I have to get them heat stretched a bit as I think my left toe may become seriously hurt if I continue to subject them to a couple of the Decolletes I own.   Feel free to PM me if you don't want to post your info here.


----------



## mcs1111

I so know what you mean about studying in your good shoes.  Sometimes when I am tired and frustrated and ready for my two girls to be asleep, I pretend like I am going to the bathroom (which is a 50% guarantee of privacy) and try on a pair of cute shoes I haven't gotten a chance to wear yet.  

And yes, I did win the turtle patent peanut wedges for $400.  Since they are new shoes retailing for $625 on netaporter I am a little apprehensive but I am hoping for the best on that one and on the $280 NM yoyo slingbacks!!  

I practice general surgery in Birmingham Alabama but did my training in Boston and went to high school and college up north. (Suffice it to say, my husband owes me big time) So I am a short not that southern left handed female surgeon in the land of tall blond men.  Doesn't bother me one bit though!!  Thats what stepstools are for.  It's good to be different.  See ya!


----------



## jmcadon

mcs1111 said:


> I so know what you mean about studying in your good shoes. Sometimes when I am tired and frustrated and ready for my two girls to be asleep, I pretend like I am going to the bathroom (which is a 50% guarantee of privacy) and try on a pair of cute shoes I haven't gotten a chance to wear yet.
> 
> And yes, I did win the turtle patent peanut wedges for $400. Since they are new shoes retailing for $625 on netaporter I am a little apprehensive but I am hoping for the best on that one and on the $280 NM yoyo slingbacks!!
> 
> I practice general surgery in Birmingham Alabama but did my training in Boston and went to high school and college up north. (Suffice it to say, my husband owes me big time) So I am a short not that southern left handed female surgeon in the land of tall blond men. Doesn't bother me one bit though!! Thats what stepstools are for. It's good to be different. See ya!


Love it...I also work with mostly men as I am a structural  engineer and often have to tell them what is wrong with their little building. LOL


----------



## ashakes

^^^LOL @ "little building"!  I thought about going into engineering too, but I stuck with medicine.  Sometimes I REALLY regret it!


----------



## mcs1111

jmcadon said:


> Love it...I also work with mostly men as I am a structural engineer and often have to tell them what is wrong with their little building. LOL


 
   ha ha.  Sorry  to  have  led this thread  so far off topic.  The shoe authentification  thread  is  certainly much  more low key  than, say,  the  Balenciaga authenticate this thread!!  I would have  gotten  a stern warning on other areas of the forum!  

p.s. jmcadon, completely  off topic, I am in love  with  your  Jimmy Choo plum liquid patent bag--thinking of defecting from bbags to  get a maddy...it  reminds me of  my toenail polish (Wicked  by Essie)


----------



## brtracy

Ladies, Can you take a look at this for me??
I do not think it is real because there is nothing on the bottom of the shoe.. But maybe it is lighting.. 
Thank you so much!!


----------



## ashakes

Are these your photos or somebody else's?  Maybe ask them to take the picture of the sole again?  From personal experience, the red sole is hard to photograph. But, eventually you can get a good picture.  Otherwise, they look fine to me, but I'm only an avid Louboutin buyer, no authenticating expert, so wait for the others to give you a yes or no.


----------



## brtracy

Thanks Ashakes.... These are pictures the seller put on the auction... I did request more pictures with flash light... haven't heard back from her yet... 

Hopefully it will turn out okay... Thanks again!!



ashakes said:


> Are these your photos or somebody else's? Maybe ask them to take the picture of the sole again? From personal experience, the red sole is hard to photograph. But, eventually you can get a good picture. Otherwise, they look fine to me, but I'm only an avid Louboutin buyer, no authenticating expert, so wait for the others to give you a yes or no.


----------



## fatefullotus

brtracy said:


> Ladies, Can you take a look at this for me??
> I do not think it is real because there is nothing on the bottom of the shoe.. But maybe it is lighting..
> Thank you so much!!



If these are the Classic 85mm or 70mm, yes, they are authentic.


----------



## brtracy

fatefullotus said:


> If these are the Classic 85mm or 70mm, yes, they are authentic.


 
Thanks Fatefullotus~!!  How do I tell whether they are 85mm or 70mm?? Are you referring to the heel? (Do I sound stupid? )  It says it is a little bit more than 2''... that means 70mm?? 

Thanks again for your help!!


----------



## ashakes

Yes, then they are probably the 70 mm or 2.75 inches. 

Oh, and just a little bit over 2 inches?  I would ask them to measure the heel again. lol


----------



## fatefullotus

Yes, the "mm" refers to the heel height.  

A little more than 2inches?  How "little"?  As far as I know, 70mm was the lowest the Classic came in, which is about 2 3/4 inches -- closer to 3 than it is to 2.  (These also came in 75mm, but they were carried by different vendors than Louboutin boutiques, so I honestly have never seen those and can't give an okay on 75mm because the details of the shoe bed may be different.)

Ask the seller for the correct heel height, or ask her for a picture of the box label with all the relevant information.


----------



## kasumi168

Hi ladies,
can u please tell me if these are real?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=150150399097&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005

Many Thanks


----------



## foxycleopatra

kasumi168 said:


> Hi ladies,
> can u please tell me if these are real?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=150150399097&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005
> 
> Many Thanks


 
Yes those ones are authentic.


----------



## kasumi168

thanks foxy!


----------



## Lyra

Now the buyers can decide it they want "Paris" printed in the shoes they order for their store.




fatefullotus said:


> Not all CL's say "Paris" -- some of my older shoes (from the 2004/2005 season) bought from the boutiques do not say Paris, and have the spiked edge label, as seen in this pic.
> 
> However, the combination of the rafia and this particular heel and this particular label on ONE shoe leaves me uneasy.  Unless someone else on this board can give you the go-ahead because they own the exact shoe, save your $.


----------



## guccisima

Hi ladies, I`m in love with these Prada sandals. I`ve never seen this version before. Do you think they are real?
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180147273646&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008
Thanks in advance!


----------



## mulberryroxanne

Any clue as to these please girls;

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=150150276010&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005


----------



## KaiieCHANEL

Hey i totally love these!
i have been looking for these for ages.So can anyone authenicate these for me please?
TIA!
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-FENDI-B-Pat...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## CleoCouture

Hi All~
I bought two pairs of shoes from the same seller on eBay and wanted to know if they are authentic or not.  I was also wondering if anybody had an opinion on this seller.  Thanks so much for your help!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130141003871&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=003

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130139028462&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=003

P.S. How do you pronounce Miu Miu?


----------



## ChanelMommy

When someone has a chance can you please tell me if these are real or not?

http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-...tcZphotoQQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thank you!


----------



## ashakes

^^^real.  She is a very nice seller too. I haven't purchased from her, but I did ask her questions on sizing and she was quick to respond and very friendly.  I think she just sells as an additional way to raise funds.


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

I'm not familiar with this particular style but from what I can see in the pics and the sellers background I see no issues.  Cute shoes!



ChanelMommy said:


> When someone has a chance can you please tell me if these are real or not?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-...tcZphotoQQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## b00mbaka

Hello all! Are these CL's authentic? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## A Simple Girl

Hello!
I win these Gucci shoes. Can you please tell me if they 're authentic.
Thank you so much


----------



## ChanelMommy

Thank you everyone, I think they are so cute too!


----------



## foxycleopatra

b00mbaka said:


> Hello all! Are these CL's authentic?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Yep, authentic!


----------



## smallpaperbird

Does anyone out there have the MJ flats that have the little mouse face on the front? Do you know if there are fakes being made? the feedback is not perfect, one person claims they are fake. but how do i know, for future reference also? THANK YOU DEAR HEARTS! 






http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Authentic-Ma...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## shmoo88

Anyone have experience with this seller? It worries me that they can "find sizes" so crazy that people sell fake shoes...

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## cheapmommy

Hi All!
I won this auction and have received the shoes.  The seller states they are made in Italy but the shoes say made in France.  Are Chanel shoes made in France?  Are these authentic?  I can take more pics since I have them in hand.  Thanks!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180149404583&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=008


----------



## 1703

hi, 
i tried asking someone in the chanel thread and they referred me to here, as they said not experts in the shoes section. 
if possible can someone help me out, thankyou very much!


----------



## 1703

smallpaperbird said:


> Does anyone out there have the MJ flats that have the little mouse face on the front? Do you know if there are fakes being made? the feedback is not perfect, one person claims they are fake. but how do i know, for future reference also? THANK YOU DEAR HEARTS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Authentic-Ma...QQcmdZViewItem


 
there are heaps of fakes for mouse flat now.
for me, you will need the bottom of the shoes to see whether if they are fake or not.


----------



## ShelleyS

fatefullotus said:


> shelley, pls take higher resolution pics of:
> 
> - Profile of the shoe, from both sides
> - close-up of toebox
> - the bottom of the shoe, particularly the heel, and the back of the heel
> - the back to the shoe


 
Apologies for the delay but my camera packed up! Hope these photos help ............ and thanks in advance for any advice you can give!


----------



## demicouture

the above look very real to me


----------



## mulberryroxanne

Great photos ShelleyS, there are a couple of things that still bother me with those shoes, the way the cork on the heel meets the shoe, one is different to the other, and the seam up the back of the patent leather is a little off.

Also as Foxy mentioned the curvature of the shoe looks a little off, the foot of the shoe appears 'deeper' than the heel height possibly causing that slight curl, hopefully someone else will be along with another opinion. Best of luck.


----------



## ShelleyS

Thank you both for your replies!  Looks like I'm no nearer knowing with 1 x real and 1 x fake!!!!!  

Really appreciate you taking the time to look at the pictures for me.

ShelleyS x


----------



## blackbird

Being sold by Coco's Closet :


















They're listed as Pigalle, but I've never seen a Pigalle with a heel like that. I've bought genuine Dolce & Gabbana shoes from this seller before.  These I'm not 100% sure if they're real. Anyone?

I've also noticed from established CL sellers that some Pigalles have the stitching in the middle of the shoe instead of at the heel. It's not all pairs though. Does anyone know why?


----------



## ashakes

^^^that is the sculpted heel, not the original.  And, I don't know the answer to your second question. LOL


----------



## blackbird

Thanks!  So CL did make a sculpted heel Pigalle? I just saw that NaturalGasGirl has the same pair also (but of course at a higher price and half a size bigger than I need).


----------



## foxycleopatra

Yes those white Pigalle's are 100% authentic -- CL introduced the new sculpted heel earlier this year....the sculpted heel, comes in 4" as well as 5" versions.  The shoe is termed the "Pigalle" nevertheless as naming goes by the front toe cut and the arch shape/last.


----------



## Lilwalnut

Hi, could someone help me out, please...are these CL's authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140151820782&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004

TIA!


----------



## foxycleopatra

Lilwalnut said:


> Hi, could someone help me out, please...are these CL's authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140151820782&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004
> 
> TIA!


 
Yep those are 100% authentic....and a fab price I should add!


----------



## Lilwalnut

foxycleopatra said:


> Yep those are 100% authentic....and a fab price I should add!


 
Thank you, Foxy!


----------



## jessicaelizabet

Hello all!  I'm wondering if anyone knows a good price (approx) for the activas and for the marchand(?)...I think that's what it's called. I know it comes in purple!


----------



## jessicaelizabet

My bad guys.  The Mouche is the other shoe I want an approx price on.  TIA


----------



## jessicaelizabet

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Good or no good?


----------



## Stinas

jessicaelizabet said:


> Hello all! I'm wondering if anyone knows a good price (approx) for the activas and for the marchand(?)...I think that's what it's called. I know it comes in purple!


 
I paid full price for my activas a few months ago(well, the bf did haha) but they are on sale now at Bergdorfs for $481
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat211103cat211105cat221007


----------



## ylime

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Also, anyone know how these run? I'm normally an 8. I have a pair of patent pigalle in 38.5, and they fit (I wouldn't say perfectly, but they did not have an 8 so I wasn't able to try the 8). Help?


----------



## foxycleopatra

ylime said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Also, anyone know how these run? I'm normally an 8. I have a pair of patent pigalle in 38.5, and they fit (I wouldn't say perfectly, but they did not have an 8 so I wasn't able to try the 8). Help?


 
That's the Palace Zeppa style and actually runs big in the CL realm of things (true to size for those with wide feet/really large sizes).  If you're a US size 8 and wear 38.5 in the Pigalle, my best bet would be a 38 (largest) in this style, possibly even a 37.5......but your size in this style would certainly be smaller than in the Pigalle.


----------



## JuleeBeth

*I posted this under the Gucci thread, but I think it goes here. ush:*
*Peace,*
*Julee*

http://www.riceandbeansvintage.com/catalog/item/4875204/4945028.htm


----------



## okapi

Hi, are these authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-MANOLO-BLAH...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Glynis

Could one of you experts please authenticate these for me. I know some of the pictures are direct from Net-a-Porter, and she originally only had those on. I asked for more pictures to show that she actually had the shoes which she has put on the listing. Her feedback is good, but I would appreciate authentication before I pay.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=320153575982&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=011


----------



## foxycleopatra

Glynis said:


> Could one of you experts please authenticate these for me. I know some of the pictures are direct from Net-a-Porter, and she originally only had those on. I asked for more pictures to show that she actually had the shoes which she has put on the listing. Her feedback is good, but I would appreciate authentication before I pay.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=320153575982&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=011


 
Looks good to me!


----------



## Glynis

Thank you foxy. I'm looking forward to getting my feet in them


----------



## mulberryroxanne

How do they get away with this??? Stolen pics from Beluxe and negative feedback for fakes! 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-Christian...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## blackbird

mulberryroxanne said:


> How do they get away with this??? Stolen pics from Beluxe and negative feedback for fakes!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-Christian...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




I'll let be-luxe know that someone else stole her pictures!


----------



## mulberryroxanne

blackbird said:


> I'll let be-luxe know that someone else stole her pictures!


 
Thanks


----------



## blackbird

Are these for real?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

(not interested in them personally, but came across them on eBay)


----------



## jessicaelizabet

blackbird said:


> I'll let be-luxe know that someone else stole her pictures!


Hey what does the store credit mean with be-luxe?  Do you know?  It confuses me, is it a be-luxe store credit?


----------



## babypie

jessicaelizabet said:


> Hey what does the store credit mean with be-luxe? Do you know? It confuses me, is it a be-luxe store credit?


 
Yes, I think that's what they mean.


----------



## Bag-aholic

Girls I'm hoping you can help me 

I was wondering what the correct sole marking is on Louboutins particularly the 'vero cuoio' marking? 

I have one pair of authentic louboutins, they have the 3 frame marking in the first pic and I have been browsing on ebay and come across ones with only 1 frame are they still authentic or a copy? 

Does the marking vary with different styles?


----------



## blackbird

babypie said:


> Yes, I think that's what they mean.



Yes. Go to http://www.be-luxe.com You can buy shoes directly from be-luxe in addition to buying them on eBay.


----------



## blackbird

Bag-aholic said:


> Girls I'm hoping you can help me
> 
> I was wondering what the correct sole marking is on Louboutins particularly the 'vero cuoio' marking?
> 
> I have one pair of authentic louboutins, they have the 3 frame marking in the first pic and I have been browsing on ebay and come across ones with only 1 frame are they still authentic or a copy?
> 
> Does the marking vary with different styles?



They can still be authentic.  My Raffia YoYo slingbacks that I got from NM have only one frame marketing. I'm pretty sure those are authentic   I didn't check the rest of mine..the Raffia Yoyos were just the closest to me at the time!


----------



## foxycleopatra

Bag-aholic said:


> Girls I'm hoping you can help me
> 
> I was wondering what the correct sole marking is on Louboutins particularly the 'vero cuoio' marking?
> 
> I have one pair of authentic louboutins, they have the 3 frame marking in the first pic and I have been browsing on ebay and come across ones with only 1 frame are they still authentic or a copy?
> 
> Does the marking vary with different styles?


 
Great attention to detail!   Vero Cuoio means leather sole -- it is engraved on the outersole of many designer shoes (if they are made with leather sole), as well as a few non-high-end designer shoes (e.g. I have a pair of Steven by Steve Madden shoes with leather sole, and it's marked Vero Cuoio on the bottom).

As for the frame marking enclosing the "Vero Cuoio" engraving, I just checked my Loubies and they all have just that 1-frame border -- now, that's of the pairs I have out.  I'll go check some more models later (stored in the boxes) and see if any have the 3-frames (may I ask which style is the shoe that you have with the 3 frames?).


----------



## foxycleopatra

Ok, I just checked my CL leopard Rolando's (a new fall '07 style obviously) and the outersole has that 3-frame border around the "Vero Cuoio" -- this should be a detail that varies from factory to factory, depending on which factory the shoes came from (as CL has expanded production to two factories in Italy now, and there's certainly some variation in their products, e.g. details like peep-toe cut/cleavage, width of the shoe up-front, etc.).


----------



## Bag-aholic

Thanks so much Blackbird and Foxycleopatra  Thats a huge help! certainly makes sense with the shoes coming from 2 different factories.

I style I have with the 3 frames is the Mrs Boxe. I was look at getting some bruges which I know have been faked alot so I was a little wary. 

I've been scouring for genuine pics and came across some on BrownsFashions that have the 3 frame and the 1 frame so thats reassuring too.


----------



## blackbird

Bruges I'd be a bit scared to buy unless it was from someone like be-luxe of manoloshoestore or naturalgasgirl.  After all, pictures get stolen all the time.  I'd definitely recommend to not buy them from someone unless they have a full-refund guarantee if found to not be authentic.  Stay away from the "no refunds. all sales final" people that you don't recognize the seller as being a recommended authentic seller. 

I'm starting to think that CL should have a MyPoupette version.


----------



## ashakes

^^^ITA blackbird.  NM has the Bruges 100 in a kidskin I believe if you are interested by the way to the other poster.

I went on ioffer last night because somebody was asking me for one too many photos of a pair of shoes I have (mind you I provided 15!!!) and I just got really suspicious that they were stealing my crappy (LOL) photos to put on there and when I went on there, I discovered a girl selling fake Bruges and remember seeing the same pair on Ebay.  She was selling them for a BIN of $299 or offer.  I could tell they were fake when they were listed on Ebay because of the way the Louboutin was done on the insole, like where it was located, and then just the price too for a NEW pair, but yes be careful. Regardless of the amount you spend, it's no fun getting a bit fat fake!

Here are examples:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://search-completed.ebay.com/se...prchi=&seller=1&sass=choralreaf&fsop=1&fsoo=1

This seller has sold multiple Bruges in different sizes and has claimed the following conveniently in each auction:

These have been tried on TWICE, and by tried on I mean slipped on the foot, not even walked on. You will see when you receive them that they are basically brand new, but since the box _was_ opened those two times, I have to list them at a lower price. The writing on the inside has worn off a bit but won't be visible when they're on your feet! There is a small brown spot on the side of one of the shoes. And the auction DOES come with the original box but it is not in great shape!

"Master craftsman" my butt...those things are def. off on the insole, at least that's my opinion. lol


----------



## Bag-aholic

Thanks girls! I am very wary I've just been looking on ioffer and it really disgusts me, its just wrong on so many levels.

Unfortunately I'm in aus and NM dont ship internationally. So ebay is the easy option. 

What do you think of these? Authentic? 
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-LO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-LO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ashakes

^^^I lived in London for a couple of years and NM shipped to me.  You just have to call in your order I believe, at least for online 

Wait for foxy and others, I don't trust my authenticating skills on Bruges. LOL  I would hate to say yes and be wrong or vice versa.

Edit:  I have tons of CLs, most bought from the store, and if I did purchase them from Ebay, they were from a reputable seller that purchased them from a store as the NM/Saks stickers are still affixed to the box, and I only looked at about 6 pairs I have, but NONE had the size printed on the inside of the shoe (that back heel where the one is showing).  I do not have the Bruges style though, so that is my disclaimer. LOL


----------



## Bag-aholic

ohh really! Thanks Ashakes I didnt realise they did international! That is very dangerous information for my bank account lol. 

I was wondering about the writing on the inside heel, my Mrs Boxes which I bought from Naturalgasgirl dont have writing either.

Eta I just check NGG's bruges and hers appear to have writing in the heel but I cant make out what it says...ahh its all so confusing!


----------



## ashakes

^^^yeah that's why I had a disclaimer b/c I don't have the Bruges style. LOL  

What do you think about the simple pump?  I think those are nice too and they are *affordable* at $5 something. I used affordable loosely. haha 

I know NM online will ship internationally as I used it several times when I lived in London.  Also, I didn't have to pay any customs.  I'm not sure about in-store, but I can ask my SA and find out.  I will let you know what she says.


----------



## Bag-aholic

I love the simples! they are on my list in nude that NAP have, except I wish they were nude patent instead of the normal leather. I have a soft spot for wooden details which is why I was looking at the bruges (that and the fact I've heard the platform makes them super comfy)... I'm also considering the Peanut tortoise wedges there is something about the tortoiseshell that I adore  though I'm worried about what they look like in person compared to in pics. 

*sigh* so many gorgeous louboutins and so little money.


----------



## foxycleopatra

Bag-aholic said:


> Thanks girls! I am very wary I've just been looking on ioffer and it really disgusts me, its just wrong on so many levels.
> 
> Unfortunately I'm in aus and NM dont ship internationally. So ebay is the easy option.
> 
> What do you think of these? Authentic?
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-LO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-LO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Those 2 are authentic, especially the first one.  No doubt in my mind.  One look at the photos and the overall silhouette (lines, cut -- the CL overall lines/cut that fakers never get entirely right) is the most convincing factor; then check out the details and they do check out on these. 

As for the issue of the size being imprinted in black inside the shoe (at the heel area), that is a norm with most CL shoes actually.  Most CL shoes come with the size printed in black ink inside the shoe (at the heel area), in addition to being engraved on the outer red sole.


----------



## foxycleopatra

ashakes said:


> ^^^ITA blackbird. NM has the Bruges 100 in a kidskin I believe if you are interested by the way to the other poster.
> 
> I went on ioffer last night because somebody was asking me for one too many photos of a pair of shoes I have (mind you I provided 15!!!) and I just got really suspicious that they were stealing my crappy (LOL) photos to put on there and when I went on there, I discovered a girl selling fake Bruges and remember seeing the same pair on Ebay. She was selling them for a BIN of $299 or offer. I could tell they were fake when they were listed on Ebay because of the way the Louboutin was done on the insole, like where it was located, and then just the price too for a NEW pair, but yes be careful. Regardless of the amount you spend, it's no fun getting a bit fat fake!
> 
> Here are examples:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://search-completed.ebay.com/se...prchi=&seller=1&sass=choralreaf&fsop=1&fsoo=1
> 
> This seller has sold multiple Bruges in different sizes and has claimed the following conveniently in each auction:
> 
> These have been tried on TWICE, and by tried on I mean slipped on the foot, not even walked on. You will see when you receive them that they are basically brand new, but since the box _was_ opened those two times, I have to list them at a lower price. The writing on the inside has worn off a bit but won't be visible when they're on your feet! There is a small brown spot on the side of one of the shoes. And the auction DOES come with the original box but it is not in great shape!
> 
> "Master craftsman" my butt...those things are def. off on the insole, at least that's my opinion. lol


 
OMG that ebay seller's auctions bother me to no end -- I cannot believe that scam is still ongoing and people continue to fall for it.  It's been going on for a looong, long time already.  The photos (most likely stolen), price, and description are all glaring red flags.


----------



## poshchick

Hi everyone,

Not an authentication as such, but would anyone be able to tell me the name of this shoe please? 

Also, is it old style? 

Thanks

edit: erm I don't seem to know how to upload photos! I'll describe - they are black patent, very high, very straight heel and black patent. 

Thanks!


----------



## Lilwalnut

Real or fake?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110167849395&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001

Thanks


----------



## Bag-aholic

foxycleopatra said:


> Those 2 are authentic, especially the first one. No doubt in my mind. One look at the photos and the overall silhouette (lines, cut -- the CL overall lines/cut that fakers never get entirely right) is the most convincing factor; then check out the details and they do check out on these.
> 
> As for the issue of the size being imprinted in black inside the shoe (at the heel area), that is a norm with most CL shoes actually. Most CL shoes come with the size printed in black ink inside the shoe (at the heel area), in addition to being engraved on the outer red sole.


 
Thanks so much foxy  thats really good to know!


----------



## blackbird

Lilwalnut said:


> Real or fake?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110167849395&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001
> 
> Thanks



I'm sure the MB experts are going to want more detailed pictures. 

ashakes..that seller is just ugh...wrong in so many ways.  "Box has been opened twice so that's why I have to list it at a lower price"? WTF?  How many times has NM probably opened up a box of shoes & were tried on before it's sold?  You don't see them with a sales rack for shoes that have been tried on twice.  If they did, then I'd be in there so often trying shoes on and then saying "oh! third time! I get them now for 70% off!" *rolls eyes*

I feel sorry for the one person who bought the fakes for $300.


----------



## Nyria

Can you guys take a look at these boots for me?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180151362953&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=008

Here's a pic of the tag from inside  =)


----------



## ashakes

blackbird said:


> I'm sure the MB experts are going to want more detailed pictures.
> 
> ashakes..that seller is just ugh...wrong in so many ways.  "Box has been opened twice so that's why I have to list it at a lower price"? WTF?  How many times has NM probably opened up a box of shoes & were tried on before it's sold?  You don't see them with a sales rack for shoes that have been tried on twice.  If they did, then I'd be in there so often trying shoes on and then saying "oh! third time! I get them now for 70% off!" *rolls eyes*
> 
> I feel sorry for the one person who bought the fakes for $300.



It's not just one person...she makes her listings private..she has scammed NUMEROUS people, but she isn't dumb.  She makes them private so people like us can't contact the winner and let them know or else I would.

She listed again today and I reported her, but I'm sure Ebay will do nothing to her.


----------



## Isobel9

Hello!!

Could you please tell me if this seller has authentic UGG Australia boots?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110163792106&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001

Also, can you help concerning the size? I wear european size 37, should I order size 6 or 7? Do they run big?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## babyb0o

hi. could someone authenticate these chanel cambon flats for me. thanks!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

How about these, girls?  I thought they looked good, but when I asked the seller about sizing, she said she wears an 8 and they fit her perfectly and she was selling them to help pay for something.  But read the auction?!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## foxycleopatra

oo_let_me_see said:


> How about these, girls? I thought they looked good, but when I asked the seller about sizing, she said she wears an 8 and they fit her perfectly and she was selling them to help pay for something. But read the auction?!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Ask the seller to send you her own, EXACT photos of the shoes you'll be getting.  I recognize one or two of her photos as from past auctions by other sellers.  There's obviously conflicting info from the photos -- one photo shows the nude patent w/ light GOLD PEEP-TOE, while the other photo shows a PATENT PEEP-TOE.  There are several versions of this shoe, so I'd ask for the specifics and also for her own set of photos.


----------



## fatefullotus

Oooh, good catch, Foxy! 

Just adding, for that BIT price, why don't you just get it from a retailer and rest easy about authenticity?  It's not a savings at all, save for a few dollars on tax.  I bought both pairs of the nudes a long while ago, so I don't really know the stock on these shoes, but I know two tPF-ers who picked up nude gold-tipped VPs very recently, so I'm guessing that they aren't too hard to get a hold of.  

Foxy, did you run into probs getting your nude VPs?


----------



## oo_let_me_see

I would love to do that, but I can't find a retailer that has them in stock.  Any thoughts?


----------



## fatefullotus

Do you know your size in VP's?  

I know that Saks ran a pre-order on these thru their website, which is where I remember one the ladies telling me she got hers.  

Like I  said, though, I really am out of the loop on the availability of these shoes in the last year or so.  Personally, I would call an SA at Louboutin.  Even if he/she doesn't have it in stock, he/she might be ablet o get a hold of one, or in the least, put you on their waitlist.


----------



## ashakes

^^^Nobody is stocking it currently.  I called practically every store/boutique in the nation and they are sold out or did not order it.  Saks may get them in at the end of the month, but I'm not sure as I called one on the East Coast and he took my name and number down and I called one on the West Coast and he had no clue if they were supposed to get it (he still took my name and number down as well).  Keep checking online at Saks because somebody may cancel their pre-order or return a pair after they get them. 

Just like NM, Saks' online and in-store stock different things.


----------



## foxycleopatra

I'm pretty sure the nude patent VP's are all sold-out by now.  The "second-round" shipments this year are gone and Saks.com pre-orders sold-out quickly (AFAIK Saks stores aren't getting any, only online).  I got my nude patent VP's (with red peep-toe) last summer, they day the arrived at the CL Horatio St. boutique; had I made up my mind a day or two later I'd have kissed those shoes good-bye as they sold-out within 2 days.  I think NM last summer had the nude patent with gold peep-toe (also sold-out before I got a chance to call) and Barneys had nude patent with nude peep-toe (all nude).


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Thank you ladies!


----------



## regeens

Hi ladies.  I've gone through the posts discussing sizes, but justed wanted to confirm the sizes of Christian Louboutins.  If I'm usually 6.5, should I order a size up? Appreciate any thoughts. TIA!


----------



## ledaatomica

regeens it is really dependant on the style of the shoe. post what you had in mind and I am sure many ladies here would be glad to make recommendations.


----------



## Lilwalnut

Hi ladies, do these look authentic to you? TIA

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120161699009&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002


----------



## foxycleopatra

Lilwalnut said:


> Hi ladies, do these look authentic to you? TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120161699009&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002


 
Perfectly fine & authentic.  The details all check out correctly, as does the heel (Jimmy Choo's have a signature, slightly tapered heel and it's certainly the case on these boots).  Just make sure it's the heel height you want -- these boots also come in 4", 3.5" (and lower) heel versions.


----------



## Lilwalnut

foxycleopatra said:


> Perfectly fine & authentic. The details all check out correctly, as does the heel (Jimmy Choo's have a signature, slightly tapered heel and it's certainly the case on these boots). Just make sure it's the heel height you want -- these boots also come in 4", 3.5" (and lower) heel versions.


 

Thanks for the help


----------



## catabie

anyone bought shoes from ebayer: golfer_golfette?

thanks


----------



## foxycleopatra

catabie said:


> anyone bought shoes from ebayer: golfer_golfette?
> 
> thanks


 
Their CL's are authentic .  I've never bought from them personally but I'm a frequent CL ebayer (seller & buyer) myself and have watched their auctions long enough to be confident in that.

Here's the bottom line -- the **vast vast majority** of CL's on ebay are authentic (unlike designer handbags) as it's much harder (and also much more costly) to fake shoes down to every detail (than bags).  A year ago I'd have confidently said 99.999% of ebay CL's were real.  However these days there are a few odd balls here & there that we need to be wary of -- (1) the pictures nearly always give the wrong vibes, if they are using their own photos at all; (2) seller feedback is suspect; (3) price is too good to be true.


----------



## oreocat

can someone please authenticate this for me? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=200151800123
TIA!


----------



## foxycleopatra

oreocat said:


> can someone please authenticate this for me?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=200151800123
> TIA!


 
I'm no expert at all when it comes to Chanel shoes BUT dudeiloveyou is a very well-known, trustworthy ebay seller (search the Balenciaga sub-forum; she used to carry all the super-rare Balenciaga's as well as other cult-favorite bags and I know a lot of PFers have bought from her).  When it comes to high-ticket items/authenticity verdicts on ebay it's as much about the seller as it is about the item.


----------



## oreocat

foxycleopatra said:


> I'm no expert at all when it comes to Chanel shoes BUT dudeiloveyou is a very well-known, trustworthy ebay seller (search the Balenciaga sub-forum; she used to carry all the super-rare Balenciaga's as well as other cult-favorite bags and I know a lot of PFers have bought from her).  When it comes to high-ticket items/authenticity verdicts on ebay it's as much about the seller as it is about the item.



Thanks so much Foxy!


----------



## ylime

I know nothing about Manolos, but they're going for a very cheap price. TIA!


----------



## Tutu

Can someone authenticate these for me?

http://www.huuto.net/fi/showitem.php3?itemid=61891836


----------



## ashakes

Tutu, I have no idea on LV and I'm not sure how familiar any of the Glass Slipper regulars are with them either.  Also, maybe post this in the LV Authenticate This Forum just in case!


----------



## ashakes

catabie said:


> anyone bought shoes from ebayer: golfer_golfette?
> 
> thanks



I purchased some Gucci guccissima horsebit d'orsays from her a couple of years ago.  Her items are 100% authentic and she is very nice and quick to ship.  Her name is Leslie (don't ask me why I remember this lol).

ALL of her merchandise comes from NM, Saks, etc.


----------



## maryg1

What about these Chanel?
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Chanel-Brow...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Do you know if a chanel 7 runs truly as a 7 or if I need a size more or less?


----------



## maryg1

And these Gucci PLEASE!
http://cgi.ebay.com/GUCCI-Shoes-Hee...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## laksalala

good afternoon ladies,  please help me look at this?  thanks a million!  also any idea how these run?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTH-CHRIST...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## foxycleopatra

laksalala said:


> good afternoon ladies, please help me look at this? thanks a million! also any idea how these run?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTH-CHRIST...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Yes they are authentic


----------



## shoe gal

hey ladies! how do these gucci shoes look?
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-AUTHENTIC-G...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
thanks!


----------



## laksalala

thanks foxy!


----------



## shoe gal

shoe gal said:


> hey ladies! how do these gucci shoes look?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-AUTHENTIC-G...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> thanks!



anyone?


----------



## ashakes

^^^I thought I responded to this, sorry.  There aren't enough pics, BUT I would say they are authentic as they are from this last sales season and I don't think fakers would go to the trouble of faking that shoe in particular. kwim?

The box is dead on (the new boxes they have been using) and that seller is very reputable.  I have never purchased from her personally, but I did ask her measurements a while back on a pair of Louboutins she had up and she replied immediately and I was about to buy them, but luckily she replied again saying she made a mistake and the insole measured something else, which was going to be too small.  So from all of that, I would say she is an honest seller.   I think she just scours the sales as an extra source of money!

Good luck with the auction!


----------



## ashakes

maryg1 said:


> And these Gucci PLEASE!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GUCCI-Shoes-Hee...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



These are authentic, but kind of beat up on the vamp IMO.  Maybe, I'm just anal retentive and picky though. lol

Personally, I would wait for another pair to pop up or until a sale or something...you might have to a spend a bit more, but at least you will get a pair in mint condition or brand new. 

I have sold Gucci shoes very similar to that, sometimes for less and sometimes for a bit more, but I guarantee you they looked like they were pretty much brand new.


----------



## Rachael25

Hi All

Just a quick question about Uggs.
Does anyone know if www.cozyboots.com sell authentic Uggs?  They look the real deal but just wondered if anyone has any experience of them?  I'm in the UK and want a new pair for winter .
Rachael.


----------



## shoe gal

ashakes said:


> ^^^I thought I responded to this, sorry.  There aren't enough pics, BUT I would say they are authentic as they are from this last sales season and I don't think fakers would go to the trouble of faking that shoe in particular. kwim?
> 
> The box is dead on (the new boxes they have been using) and that seller is very reputable.  I have never purchased from her personally, but I did ask her measurements a while back on a pair of Louboutins she had up and she replied immediately and I was about to buy them, but luckily she replied again saying she made a mistake and the insole measured something else, which was going to be too small.  So from all of that, I would say she is an honest seller.   I think she just scours the sales as an extra source of money!
> 
> Good luck with the auction!



thanks!


----------



## maryg1

ashakes said:


> These are authentic, but kind of beat up on the vamp IMO. Maybe, I'm just anal retentive and picky though. lol
> 
> Personally, I would wait for another pair to pop up or until a sale or something...you might have to a spend a bit more, but at least you will get a pair in mint condition or brand new.
> 
> I have sold Gucci shoes very similar to that, sometimes for less and sometimes for a bit more, but I guarantee you they looked like they were pretty much brand new.


Thanks! I decided I'll pass on these ones


----------



## catabie

i am so embarrassed to post about these shoes. I got them probably 2 years ago on ebay and really didnt suspect the possibility of purchasing fake CL on the net. Wish I knew about this forum that far back.
During the past few days while I was cleaning my shoe closet, I JUST noticed that the inside sole look different from the CLs that I bought in NM/Saks!! Now I think I have a pair of fake CL-help ladies! If they are proven to be fake-they will go straight to the trash can!'


----------



## Viviana325

Catabie, I also think that the not real Cl. did you post to on the other forum to have them authenthicate? ..


----------



## catabie

^ where else can i post if you dont mind me asking?

i had a bad vibe too when i first start wearing them.  looks like i should stick with the reputable resellers and authorized stores.


----------



## catabie

i swear this is driving me crazy. so i bought these off of ebay last week: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110167674203&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=001

and i took extra pics---for some reasons, i am suspecting them to be fake CL too-any thoughts? looks like i am not having any luck lately.


----------



## ashakes

^^^she is a reputable seller.  Those are authentic IMO.  As for the white ones, not sure as I don't know if perhaps 2 years ago he did not have the imprint of "Paris" on the insole???  Plus you purchased them 2 years ago, but they could have been manufactured before that. kwim?

And, your welcome mary and shoe gal!


----------



## Viviana325

catabie said:


> i swear this is driving me crazy. so i bought these off of ebay last week:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110167674203&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=001
> 
> and i took extra pics---for some reasons, i am suspecting them to be fake CL too-any thoughts? looks like i am not having any luck lately.



i agree with Ashakes, the black ones look authenthic from what I can see...They are HOT!. Just post them before you purcharse next time, that way you get feedback and know whether there fakes or not before taking the plunge..


----------



## foxycleopatra

catabie said:


> i swear this is driving me crazy. so i bought these off of ebay last week:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110167674203&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=001
> 
> and i took extra pics---for some reasons, i am suspecting them to be fake CL too-any thoughts? looks like i am not having any luck lately.


 
These black ones are definitely authentic; I am 100% certain.  That style came from BG.  I actually sort of "know" that seller....as in I "know of" her and which SA's she buys from at BG/Barneys/Saks in the NY area (well many of the CL PowerSellers based out of NY/NJ share the same few SA dealers at the major stores).  So authenticity-wise I have no worries about those.

I don't want there to be a CL witch-hunt on eBay or any unnecessary hysteria.....the vast vast majority (98%) of CL shoes on eBay (unlike bags) are authentic, believe me I check eBay's CL stock at least twice every day as I buy and sell.  If it helps I was actually thinking of starting a "fake/questionable CL listings thread" as it's quicker that way to sort out the bad apples.


----------



## foxycleopatra

catabie said:


> i am so embarrassed to post about these shoes. I got them probably 2 years ago on ebay and really didnt suspect the possibility of purchasing fake CL on the net. Wish I knew about this forum that far back.
> During the past few days while I was cleaning my shoe closet, I JUST noticed that the inside sole look different from the CLs that I bought in NM/Saks!! Now I think I have a pair of fake CL-help ladies! If they are proven to be fake-they will go straight to the trash can!'


 
Catabie - Can you post a few more photos of this shoe -- including a photo showing the side-profile of the shoe, with the heel at eye-level.....so it's easier to see the shape of the heel and the cut/curvature of the shoe.  For me those details are extremely valuable in authenticating CL's.

The insole not displaying the word "Paris" is actually *not* a sign of fake in and of itself.  CL buyers (for stores) have the option of selecting whether "Paris" gets printed in the insole -- most do choose that and as such the vast majority of CL shoes show "Paris" on the insole.  However, I also know of buyers in the past who elected not to print that detail and so there are some perfectly authentic CL shoes without "Paris" on the insole.  Depends on where the shoes were purchased from.

Do you have the box for these shoes by any chance?  One detail that does bother me a bit (so far) is the peep-toe cut -- for the "Yoyo" style the peep-toe cut variation only started around late last year (before it was a very consistent "signature" cut....don't know how else to describe it in words, but I know it when I see it....after they added/changed factories there was quite a bit of variation in the peep-toe cut from shoe to shoe).  I'd need a few more photos of the side profile/heel shape to be able to discern the style name of this past-season CL shoe and arrive at a more confident opinion.


----------



## blackbird

Thoughts on these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



















I'm confused on that picture of the red sole as I've never seen that stamp on the ball of the foot area before for a CL. None of mine have that.


----------



## foxycleopatra

These ones are authentic.  That thing you see on the bottom sole is actually not a stamp but a removable transparent sticker.  Many of my CL's from dept. stores come with that sticker.




blackbird said:


> Thoughts on these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm confused on that picture of the red sole as I've never seen that stamp on the ball of the foot area before for a CL. None of mine have that.


----------



## blackbird

Thank you foxycleopatra!!!


----------



## moogle

I know it's short notice, but are these authentic CL???

Thanks so much!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230172463745&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013


----------



## tasche13

This is a little late and the shoes are already paid for and on their way but can anyone authenticate these for me. It never occured to me that shoes might be knocked off the way that handbags are. Silly me.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150157690469&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=005


----------



## foxycleopatra

moogle said:


> I know it's short notice, but are these authentic CL???
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230172463745&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013


 
100% Authentic and I loooove that style to death!  Have yet to find a pair of those in my size anywhere (well they had them in my local boutique, I waited a while, and they old out).  Next time I spot a pair my size I will buy them.

BTW those don't run small like most CL styles; true to size for most.


----------



## moogle

Thanks Foxy!!!!  Now I just have to decide if I have anything to wear with them....
trying to resist getting them, but I love them!


----------



## blackbird

tasche13 said:


> This is a little late and the shoes are already paid for and on their way but can anyone authenticate these for me. It never occured to me that shoes might be knocked off the way that handbags are. Silly me.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150157690469&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=005



As you've already paid for the shoes and they're on their way to you, I would recommend taking them to NM or somewhere similar for authentication.  If the seller does live up to his/her promise of excellent customer service, you'll get a full refund if they are fake.


----------



## laksalala

ladies, please help me look at this one?  many thanks

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTH-CHRIST...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## maryg1

I think these Gucci are authentics, can you pls. confirm?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=180163280517&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008
The sole doesn't look very worn, your opinion?


----------



## ashakes

maryg1 said:


> I think these Gucci are authentics, can you pls. confirm?
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=180163280517&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008
> The sole doesn't look very worn, your opinion?



Authentic and beautiful. I always liked this print!  And, the heel tips look perfect.  It looks as if they were worn 1/2 times, just the normal wear to the top portion of the soles.


----------



## ashakes

laksalala said:


> ladies, please help me look at this one?  many thanks
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTH-CHRIST...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



The pictures are taken far away, but these are authentic.  Counterfeiters would not go to the trouble of faking these.  She is just able to sell them for a great price b/c that style Horatio went on sale this season.  Well, I personally never saw the leather style on sale as my NM sold out if it did, but I did own a linen fabric version that got marked down to $229 or something like that.  Ultimately I returned them b/c I didn't really like the fabric, but they are the same shoe otherwise. 

Like foxy said above, most of the CLs on Ebay are real.  The ones I would worry about are the Bruges and the Yoyo slingbacks in general.


----------



## blackbird

ashakes said:


> The ones I would worry about are the Bruges and the Yoyo slingbacks in general.



I keep getting annoyed with sellers stealing Bruges images from authentic sellers like be-luxe.  I really want to contact the bidders to inform them that they're not seeing the pair of shoes that the seller actually has, but it's a stolen picture.  I'd hate for the winner to have the pictures authenticated and then find out after they get them that they look totally different or fakes and they don't realize it.


----------



## ashakes

I informed Beluxe a few times about the pictures being stolen and she contacted Ebay about them and of course they did nothing.  They always mess with the legit sellers it seems and let the scammers continue selling.

Those 3 fake Bruges sellers have sold SO MANY pairs.  Just today I think I saw 1/2 best offers of 350 accepted?  I think somebody even did a BIN of 399.  I believe the sellers do it on purpose as far as putting their listing private so somebody like you and I can't contact the winning bidder.

I actually went on ioffer a few days ago and made up a username and warned a bunch of people. LOL  Somebody posted the Iowa Zeppas, the silver pigalles, the castillanas and some boots, and was selling them for $275+.  I went in and pointed out that all the photos were stolen from NM or Ebay and asked for real pictures and what do you know, no response. And, the seller pulled the listing too. lol  

I'm fairly certain in those cases, the person was going to run off w/ the money and not even send any shoes.


----------



## blackbird

^ that's even scarier than receiving fakes!

I think be-luxe may have given up as the last two times I've contacted her about the stolen images, I didn't receive a response.

I did get a pair of used Vanitaritas on eBay for $300, but hey, they were used. I wouldn't necessarily expect to buy a brand new pair for $300 or less (although it would be nice). When I see someone selling new ones with a buy it now price of $275 and less, I start assuming it must be fake (especially when the buy it now price is $150!!)


----------



## laksalala

Thanks so much ashakes!


----------



## ashakes

I know, right?!  Well, I wouldn't write off all sellers that sell certain things for way below retail.  I personally do sometimes just b/c I would rather sell them than keep them in the closet unworn.  I have even been starting some auctions at 99 cents with no reserve on $$$ items, just to get some interest and clean out the closets.  

But, as far as the Bruges are concerned, I would stear clear of them unless they are from a reputable seller or another Ebayer that you are familiar with. 

I have a pair of CLs up that are going for WAYYYYY below retail and are 100% authentic obviously as they were purchased at NM. I just can't return them because I can't find the receipt and the SKU got scratched off for whatever reason.  Oh well, glad to give somebody a deal here and there.   In Ebay land, you win some and lose some. hehe


----------



## blackbird

I wish my feet matched your size!! *sigh*


----------



## cheapmommy

Are these Manolo's authentic?
Thanks!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190157656601&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009


----------



## foxycleopatra

cheapmommy said:


> Are these Manolo's authentic?
> Thanks!!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190157656601&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009


 
Looks fine to me!


----------



## cheapmommy

foxycleopatra said:


> Looks fine to me!


 
Thanks *foxycleopatra*!!!


----------



## maryg1

ashakes said:


> Authentic and beautiful. I always liked this print!  And, the heel tips look perfect. It looks as if they were worn 1/2 times, just the normal wear to the top portion of the soles.


Thansk ashakes! They're on my watching list!


----------



## jessicaelizabet

Anyone know about this seller?  All look good to me but I'm no shoe expert but they're all the same price so seems odd
http://stores.ebay.com/Italy-Fashio...N_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ885746QQftidZ2QQtZkm


----------



## ashakes

^^^very authentic, I have purchased a pair personally and so have other members of this forum.  She shipped out the following morning via UPS/FedEx (can't remember) and I had them in a few days.  They were the black leather yoyos with the 4"+ heel.


----------



## ashakes

And, you are welcome mary.  Good luck!


----------



## alice$

would these be authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Tutu

Can someone please authenticate these? Or are there too few pictures to tell?

http://global.ebay.com/gbh/viItem?ItemId=110175279651

http://global.ebay.com/gbh/viItem?ItemId=110175279649


----------



## catabie

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

thanks!


----------



## foxycleopatra

catabie said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> thanks!


 
I would ask the seller exactly which pair of nude patent VP's she's selling -- what exactly is the tip color?  Pictured are 3 diff't pairs of nude patent VP's -- w/ gold tip, nude tip, and red patent tip.  And the photo of the nude VP's with red patent tip is actually stolen from an auction I had way back last year (back when I didn't watermark everything).  Ask the seller for more photos -- her own set of photos -- that actually show consistency.


----------



## catabie

foxycleopatra said:


> I would ask the seller exactly which pair of nude patent VP's she's selling -- what exactly is the tip color? Pictured are 3 diff't pairs of nude patent VP's -- w/ gold tip, nude tip, and red patent tip. And the photo of the nude VP's with red patent tip is actually stolen from an auction I had way back last year (back when I didn't watermark everything). Ask the seller for more photos -- her own set of photos -- that actually show consistency.


 

thanks! *foxycleopatra-*she just added more pics.  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290166048226&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

any thoughts?


----------



## foxycleopatra

catabie said:


> thanks! *foxycleopatra-*she just added more pics.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290166048226&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> any thoughts?


 
If she's indeed selling the ones with the nude patent peep-toe (the Barneys version from last year), then the photos (that she took) are fine -- yes, authentic.


----------



## catabie

foxycleopatra said:


> If she's indeed selling the ones with the nude patent peep-toe (the Barneys version from last year), then the photos (that she took) are fine -- yes, authentic.


 

thanks *foxycleopatra!* you have always been great help in authenticating shoes for everyone here.

just an update on my CL peeptoe white patent shoes that you helped me authenticated a few days back.  I decided that I dont feel good about them and ordered a pair of white pumps off of NM just to be sure.  My old ones I am going to donate them.  If they are indeed real CL then someone must be lucky tohave them


----------



## hsl521

http://cgi.ebay.com/GUCCI-CHOCOLATE...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

thanks!


----------



## blackbird

Authentic?


----------



## ashakes

blackbird said:


> Authentic?



deltastew has come up in another post, perhaps the page or two before. Another member asked about the same pair.  They are authentic and she just scours the sales.  I think I remember reading on her ME page she is a flight attendant.  That one pic would not FOR SURE tell me they are, but the box is correct and again, a style I don't see them copying.  She has excellent feedback and I don't think you should have any problems.


----------



## blackbird

^ Thanks ashakes!

I'm still wondering if I want the shoes as I'm not 100% certain about the tassles.


----------



## covergirlfosho

Aret The Shoes On Rafffello Network Authentic?ia Ask This Question Because They Have Some In Season Shoes Priced At Least 100 Dollars Than The The Guci Boutique Itself.


----------



## regeens

Hi ladies! Help please.  I'm new to CLs and heard they don't run true to size.  I usually wear 6.5 for open-toed shoes and 7 for closed shoes/pumps.  Please, can you tell me if this pair will be too big for me (the auction is for a 37.5 for Matador slingbacks) or if I should just stick with a 7.  Thanks! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...3675804QQihZ001QQcategoryZ63889QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## blackbird

^ I went half a size up for the Matadors.


----------



## regeens

^Thanks Blackbird!


----------



## pandapoo

Hey guys, not sure if this question has been asked, but I have noticed that this seller sells a lot of designer shoes BNIB and was wondering if anyone has delt with them and can confirm their authenticity or not, particularly these:




http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290167945428&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019

Thanks!


----------



## robotdoll

hello!  can someone take a look at this patent lanvin ballet flats for me? have anyone bought from this seller before? thanks a bunch in advance!  

http://cgi.ebay.com/LANVIN-BLACK-PA...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## foxycleopatra

robotdoll said:


> hello!  can someone take a look at this patent lanvin ballet flats for me? have anyone bought from this seller before? thanks a bunch in advance!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LANVIN-BLACK-PA...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
NGG's shoes are all authentic but there are better prices for those on ebay even as we speak (you can do a search).  Also, note that there were 2 versions of the black patent Lanvin flats -- one in patent, and one in a more crackled, distressed patent.  As NGG's auctions only include very few photos, it's not too clear -- from that listing -- which patent version she's selling.


----------



## foxycleopatra

pandapoo said:


> Hey guys, not sure if this question has been asked, but I have noticed that this seller sells a lot of designer shoes BNIB and was wondering if anyone has delt with them and can confirm their authenticity or not, particularly these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290167945428&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019
> 
> Thanks!


 
Yes those Marc Jacobs shoes look authentic to me (plus that style is most likely not one that fakers even bother with....unlike the super popular styles such as mouse flats, etc.).


----------



## robotdoll

foxycleopatra said:


> NGG's shoes are all authentic but there are better prices for those on ebay even as we speak (you can do a search). Also, note that there were 2 versions of the black patent Lanvin flats -- one in patent, and one in a more crackled, distressed patent. As NGG's auctions only include very few photos, it's not too clear -- from that listing -- which patent version she's selling.


 
thank you *foxycleopatra *! i really appreciate your advice and info.


----------



## feifei87

These boots look authentic to me, but i just want to double check!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200159253742&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=010


----------



## blackbird

Jimmy Choos, authentic? :


----------



## foxycleopatra

blackbird said:


> Jimmy Choos, authentic? :


 
I remember that JC style from several season back and those do look authentic to me.


----------



## blackbird

^ thank you foxycleopatra!


----------



## Tutu

Can someone help me with these Stella McCartney shoes? Authentic or not?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150168395674


----------



## b00mbaka

Tutu said:


> Can someone help me with these Stella McCartney shoes? Authentic or not?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150168395674


 
My friend has these! Can you ask for a picture of the sole of the shoe just so I'm certain they are authentic?


----------



## Tutu

b00mbaka said:


> My friend has these! Can you ask for a picture of the sole of the shoe just so I'm certain they are authentic?



I just won the auction...  I'll post pics once I receive the shoes, if you could tell me then what you think? By the way, do you know which season they are?


----------



## ylime

Someone PLEASE tell me that they'll fit! They're a 39, and I'm an US 8. I have a pair of patent Pigalle in 38.5...would they fit if I used some shoe pads etc.?

How do Very Prives fit?


----------



## foxycleopatra

ylime said:


> Someone PLEASE tell me that they'll fit! They're a 39, and I'm an US 8. I have a pair of patent Pigalle in 38.5...would they fit if I used some shoe pads etc.?
> 
> How do Very Prives fit?


 
Depends on what the heel height is -- is that the 100mm version?  Or 120mm version?  Fit varies quite a bit between the two even if both are the lace Pigalle.  Is the 38.5 patnet Pigalle that you wear the 120mm version?  If so, you should be the same size in the 120mm lace/satin Pigalle.

Very Prive's run small/narrow for most people; true-to-size for narrow feet/smaller sizes.  If you say you're a US 8 but fit 38.5 in patent Pigalle (presumably 120mm version), then your feet are likely are the wider side of the CL realm and I'd suggest sizing up to 39-39.5 for your Very Prive's.


----------



## b00mbaka

Can someone please authenticate these MJ mouse flats? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Marc-Hair-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

The seller has postive feedback, having sold other authentic MJ items, but I'm worried about these flats because I've noticed in some TPF posts state that there is supposed to be some stitching inside the shoe to check for symmetry. What do you guys think? Another fake or am I just being paranoid? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cal

Hi Ladies,

Silly me bid and won this auction without checking the authenticity first.  Any thoughts?:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170157884216&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007

TIA!


----------



## foxycleopatra

Cal said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Silly me bid and won this auction without checking the authenticity first. Any thoughts?:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170157884216&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007
> 
> TIA!


 
Those are authentic but it surely isn't the Yoyo (peep-toe) style as it is called in the title. However authenticity-wise, from the pics the shoes certainly are 100% authentic. I've seen that style from a few seasons back. A great leopard basic.


----------



## Cal

foxycleopatra said:


> Those are authentic but it surely isn't the Yoyo (peep-toe) style as it is called in the title. However authenticity-wise, from the pics the shoes certainly are 100% authentic. I've seen that style from a few seasons back. A great leopard basic.


Thanks so much for your quick reply Foxy!  I was a little confused by the seller referring to them as Yoyo style - US$183 makes them seem like a bargain!


----------



## Tutu

Authentication needed for these Prada shoes!

TIA!


----------



## ylime

I got these from the Shoe Deals thread last month, but unfortunately, they are too big for me.  I just wanted to double check their authenticity before I sell them. Can anyone tell me what makes them authentic? Thanks! Unfortunately, I'm not too good at authenticating. ush:


----------



## c0urtney

[removing double post]


----------



## c0urtney

I hope someone can please help me - this auction is ending in less than 8 hours. I'm interested in these size 38 Louboutin black pumps. They look completely authentic to me, but the seller doesn't say what style they are. At first I thought they were Gwenissimas, but now I think I'm wrong...and the current price on these seems too low. Any opinions? Thanks so much!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=300160238666&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI


----------



## fatefullotus

ylime said:


> I got these from the Shoe Deals thread last month, but unfortunately, they are too big for me.  I just wanted to double check their authenticity before I sell them. Can anyone tell me what makes them authentic? Thanks! Unfortunately, I'm not too good at authenticating. ush:



They are authentic and absolutely beautiful!


----------



## fatefullotus

c0urtney said:


> I hope someone can please help me - this auction is ending in less than 8 hours. I'm interested in these size 38 Louboutin black pumps. They look completely authentic to me, but the seller doesn't say what style they are. At first I thought they were Gwenissimas, but now I think I'm wrong...and the current price on these seems too low. Any opinions? Thanks so much!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=300160238666&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI






These are the decozeppas (decolette zeppas) i believe.  Authentic.


----------



## shopalot

What do we think of these at this unbelievable price

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230182420945&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013


----------



## shopalot

What about these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190162202888&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009


----------



## foxycleopatra

shopalot said:


> What do we think of these at this unbelievable price
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230182420945&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013


 
Yes, authentic.


----------



## Tutu

b00mbaka said:


> My friend has these! Can you ask for a picture of the sole of the shoe just so I'm certain they are authentic?



To my (untrained) eyes everything looks to be okay. Anyways, here are some pictures:


----------



## foxycleopatra

Tutu said:


> To my (untrained) eyes everything looks to be okay. Anyways, here are some pictures:


 
Those look fine to me.  That's how my Stella McCartney shoes are marked.


----------



## Bubach

What do you experts think about:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-Luxurious-Satin-Pumps-Heels-9-5-Shoes_W0QQitemZ230183649881QQihZ013QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

And generally what do you think about this seller? Authentic or not?

Thnx


----------



## foxycleopatra

Bubach said:


> What do you experts think about:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-Luxurious-Satin-Pumps-Heels-9-5-Shoes_W0QQitemZ230183649881QQihZ013QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem
> 
> And generally what do you think about this seller? Authentic or not?
> 
> Thnx


 
From the photos those Dior lace sandals are 100% authentic.  I love that style actually and regret not picking up a pair a year or two ago when they were on sale at Saks (and I'm normally not into Dior shoes at all!).  Personally I've never dealt with that seller before but from their feedback I don't see any problems.


----------



## Bubach

foxycleopatra said:


> From the photos those Dior lace sandals are 100% authentic.  I love that style actually and regret not picking up a pair a year or two ago when they were on sale at Saks (and I'm normally not into Dior shoes at all!).  Personally I've never dealt with that seller before but from their feedback I don't see any problems.




Thank U !


----------



## carly2

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180170749058&sspagename=ADME:X:RTQ:UK:11

Hi there

Can anyone tell me if these are real?  Thanks! x


----------



## b00mbaka

Hello Ladies! I just fell in love with these and would like to know if these are authentic:
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

They would be my 1st pair of CLs (if I win) but I usually wear a size 8/8.5 so what do you think? I hear I'm supposed to go a full size up for some CLs, is that true for these as well?


----------



## b00mbaka

Tutu said:


> To my (untrained) eyes everything looks to be okay. Anyways, here are some pictures:


 
 You snagged an authentic pair of Stella's for a good price!


----------



## foxycleopatra

b00mbaka said:


> Hello Ladies! I just fell in love with these and would like to know if these are authentic:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Ptnt-Leather-Peeptoe-Heels-600_W0QQitemZ230182404196QQihZ013QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> They would be my 1st pair of CLs (if I win) but I usually wear a size 8/8.5 so what do you think? I hear I'm supposed to go a full size up for some CLs, is that true for these as well?


 
Yes these are authentic.  Iowa's run small for sure...I think you should aim for 39 or 39.5.


----------



## b00mbaka

Oh okay, thanks! I hope I win them!!!

Does anyone know about these MJ mouse flats: http://cgi.ebay.com/Lucky-MJ-Mouse-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## handbag_luvr

Ladies, I was hoping you could authenticate this pair of CL's for me.  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280143845365&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=018


----------



## foxycleopatra

handbag_luvr said:


> Ladies, I was hoping you could authenticate this pair of CL's for me.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280143845365&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=018


 
Yes, authentic Activa's.


----------



## carly2

carly2 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180170749058&sspagename=ADME:X:RTQ:UK:11
> 
> Hi there
> 
> Can anyone tell me if these are real? Thanks! x


 

Please can someone help me?


----------



## foxycleopatra

carly2 said:


> Please can someone help me?


 
Hi, sorry it's not that I'm trying to ignore your question, it's just that I know absolutely nothing about Uggs (never worn them or even tried them on) and don't want to give any wrong info.  When it comes to shoes I'm confident in authenticating brands like CL, Lanvin, Manolo Blahnik, Jimmy Choo, (most) Marc Jacobs, etc etc....but really am clueless about Uggs, Nike shoes, etc.  Hopefully one of the other ladies here can help!


----------



## handbag_luvr

foxycleopatra said:


> Yes, authentic Activa's.


 
Thank you Foxy, you calmed my nerves.


----------



## harlem_cutie

b00mbaka said:


> Oh okay, thanks! I hope I win them!!!
> 
> Does anyone know about these MJ mouse flats: http://cgi.ebay.com/Lucky-MJ-Mouse-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
everything this seller has is fake. She's selling Bape hoodies that were never made. These MJ flats are fake because the font touches the lining and is in the wrong color. The "Marc" in MJ should be gold.


----------



## lawchick

Help! I just bought these shoes on ebay. I have a real pair of the exact same shoe in the same color that I got from a department store. I JUST noticed that my REAL shoes have a tan colored heel tip on the base of the heel. The ones I just won on ebay are black. Also, they come with an authenticity card. The ones I bought at the store did not. I just read on ebay that Cambon flats do NOT come with authenticity cards. Is that true of all Chanel shoes? Help me please, did I just buy fake shoes??
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...:X:AAQ:US:1123


----------



## alice$

HelloHelloHello 
i was hoping that you all could help me wtih these paddington boots...
Are they authentic? Is the leather right?













im sorry for the huge picsss


----------



## blackbird

Jimmy Choo ankle boots. Authentic? (I hope so!!)


----------



## miu2

I purchased a pair of Mouse flats from Saks and want another pair.  Can you tell me if any of these are authentic?  TIA.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Marc-Jacobs...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/07-New-Marc-Mou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Spo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/07-New-Marc-Mou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

The last pair seem to have a different inside sole which simply says Marc Jacobs and mine say "Marc by Marc Jacobs".  Is that some indication that they are not authentic?


----------



## Kamilla850

Lawchick - I cannot comment on the authenticity of those Chanel shoes beacuse I do not own that specific style.  However, my comment to you is since you purchased these shoes used, perhaps the original seller had the originial heel lift replaced?  Often times, a cobbler will only stock black heel lifts.  I would ask the seller if the heel lifts were replaced or if they are the original.  
My last purchse of Chanel shoes was from last season, and at that point I did not receive any authenticity cards with my purchase.  
But my gut is saying that those shoes are authentic based on the detailed sole and box.  But who knows nowadays, replicas can be made with all the details. 

I hope that someone else can help you.


----------



## foxycleopatra

blackbird said:


> Jimmy Choo ankle boots. Authentic? (I hope so!!)


 
These Jimmy Choo's are definitely authentic.


----------



## ashakes

lawchick said:


> Help! I just bought these shoes on ebay. I have a real pair of the exact same shoe in the same color that I got from a department store. I JUST noticed that my REAL shoes have a tan colored heel tip on the base of the heel. The ones I just won on ebay are black. Also, they come with an authenticity card. The ones I bought at the store did not. I just read on ebay that Cambon flats do NOT come with authenticity cards. Is that true of all Chanel shoes? Help me please, did I just buy fake shoes??
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...:X:AAQ:US:1123



Are you talking about the "authenticity cards" pictured in the photo?  I think the seller probably just misspoke. Obviously those are not cards to prove authenticity.  That is just the little booklet that comes with the shoes (as I pictured below in the envelope in a pair of shoes I own).  I agree w/ Kamilla otherwise in regards to the box and the heel lift.  I just saw the black on black ones at Saks over the weekend too and I could have sworn the heel lift was black.  Anyways, I believe they are authentic.  Enjoy!


----------



## blackbird

foxycleopatra said:


> These Jimmy Choo's are definitely authentic.



Thanks foxycleopatra!  I wasn't 100% sure as the heel looked a little crooked, but it could have been just how the boot was set down for the photograph!


----------



## lawchick

Thanks *Kamilla* and *Ashakes*.  I posted this in the Chanel sub and got some feedback there too.  The consensus seems to be that they are real.  After I emailed the seller to make sure these were authenic, she emailed me that they are absolutely authentic, purchased at Saks in Pittsburgh, PA and worn one time.  I will compare them with the ones I have carefully.  I think the leather will be a dead giveaway if they're not real.  They look identical from the pics except for the heel lift.  Maybe they came with different color lifts??  Kind of odd but it is possible.  I doubt she would have had them replaced after only one wearing.  
As for the "authenticity card" *Ashakes* is right.  It's just a care booklet.  You guys are awesome.  I was SO worried!  I hardly ever use ebay because I just don't trust it and I was ready to swear it off for good.  I feel better now.    Thanks!!


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Hi ladies! I need help in authenticating the CLs below.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110180195347&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300166246397&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020

If I win either one of the above it will be my first pair so I will like to know if I should get size 41 if I usually wear 40. Thanks!


----------



## blackbird

^ the first ones are totally legit.

I'm not 100% certain about the second one.


----------



## lululeopard

pinkiestarlet said:


> Hi ladies! I need help in authenticating the CLs below.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110180195347&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300166246397&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020
> 
> If I win either one of the above it will be my first pair so I will like to know if I should get size 41 if I usually wear 40. Thanks!


 
I am a US size 10, and I take a 41 in prives. (I don't have any yoyos.) HTH!


----------



## luckysamoyed

hi ladies, 

can someone help me authenticate these christian louboutin pumps?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=180172836985&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI

it seems a little too good to be true..

thanks!


----------



## foxycleopatra

pinkiestarlet said:


> Hi ladies! I need help in authenticating the CLs below.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110180195347&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300166246397&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020
> 
> If I win either one of the above it will be my first pair so I will like to know if I should get size 41 if I usually wear 40. Thanks!


 
Both of these are authentic.


----------



## blackbird

Pictures are a little crappy but...CL Simple Pumps:


----------



## blackbird

^ sorry...are those authentic??


----------



## devinesgirl2004

I would say that 99% of the mouse flats on ebay are fake. I recently got scammed with a pair myself and all the details were on point in the pics. It wasn't until I ordered a pair from Zappos and tried them both on when I noticed the difference. The authentic ones are soooo comfy and flexible...whereas the ebay ones were rigid and even larger in size. Both are adorable but I refuse to wear fakes!  Good luck in your search but I would steer clear of ebay for these.





miu2 said:


> I purchased a pair of Mouse flats from Saks and want another pair. Can you tell me if any of these are authentic? TIA.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Marc-Jacobs-Animal-Print-Black-Ivory-Mouse-Shoes-38_W0QQitemZ190166052492QQihZ009QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/07-New-Marc-Mouse-Hair-Calf-Flat-Shoes-Jacobs-White-35_W0QQitemZ190166681306QQihZ009QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Spot-Mouse-Flats-Pony-Hair-Size-8-5-38-5_W0QQitemZ180173497154QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/07-New-Marc-Mouse-Hair-Calf-Flat-Shoes-Jacobs-White-37_W0QQitemZ190167049055QQihZ009QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> The last pair seem to have a different inside sole which simply says Marc Jacobs and mine say "Marc by Marc Jacobs". Is that some indication that they are not authentic?


----------



## foxycleopatra

blackbird said:


> Pictures are a little crappy but...CL Simple Pumps:


 
Those look fine to me


----------



## blackbird

^ thanks foxycleopatra!


----------



## krv

Can someone authenticate these,tia

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## foxycleopatra

krv said:


> Can someone authenticate these,tia
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Certainly authentic!  Cute shoes & good deal.


----------



## ILoveMyBug

What does anyone think to these?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ashakes

ILoveMyBug said:


> What does anyone think to these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-Navy-Stiletto-Heels-Shoes-UK-7_W0QQitemZ140176961254QQihZ004QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



I believe they are authentic.


----------



## Haute_To_Trot

Hi,

 What a great forum! I'm hoping you can assist me:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110190570115&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001

I contacted the seller and had them email me actual pictures of the size 36. They appear to be authentic, but I'm a bit leary since they don't have much feedback and the price seems to good to be true. They sold another pair in 37 and I contacted that buyer to see if they are authentic, but they haven't responded. I asked if they could get more sizes and they said that they probably could get a few more (red flag?). They have been very accomodating and answer all my questions. I've asked a few more including where they are buying them from for so cheap, if they can add in the auction that they guarantee authenticity with a full refund including shipping and no restocking fees with regards to authenticity.

I dont' know what to think which is why I'm asking all of you. I'd hate to miss out on these again, but I'd hate it even more if I got fakes.

I won't have full coverage with PayPal or ebay because they are new (so stupid). If I use AMEX will I have full protection?

Thanks for the help.

Here are the emailed pictures (I had to resize the original pics because they were too big):


----------



## ashakes

Haute_To_Trot said:


> Hi,
> 
> What a great forum! I'm hoping you can assist me:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110190570115&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001
> 
> I contacted the seller and had them email me actual pictures of the size 36. They appear to be authentic, but I'm a bit leary since they don't have much feedback and the price seems to good to be true. They sold another pair in 37 and I contacted that buyer to see if they are authentic, but they haven't responded. I asked if they could get more sizes and they said that they probably could get a few more (red flag?). They have been very accomodating and answer all my questions. I've asked a few more including where they are buying them from for so cheap, if they can add in the auction that they guarantee authenticity with a full refund including shipping and no restocking fees with regards to authenticity.
> 
> I dont' know what to think which is why I'm asking all of you. I'd hate to miss out on these again, but I'd hate it even more if I got fakes.
> 
> I won't have full coverage with PayPal or ebay because they are new (so stupid). If I use AMEX will I have full protection?
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> 
> Here are the emailed pictures (I had to resize the original pics because they were too big):



This person was very nice and was very quick to respond when I asked her about the same fuchsia rolandos she had up previously.  However, her size stated in the auction was very confusing so that's why I contacted her.  When I did, they claimed they were on business and were unsure. They then asked me "what size I was looking for" and told me the same story that they could get my size.

I had these and returned them, but obviously I was very tempted to buy them off Ebay for more than half off retail!  

The last time she had the auction up I stayed away b/c the "can get other sizes" and he/she being unsure of what size the ones up for auction were, but if you choose to be daring, definitely pay via Paypal and AMEX.  

They do not makes fakes of these, but I was just weirded out by the seller and the auction itself.  I too was wondering how they were able to offer something that retails for 650+ INCLUDING tax for so little, when these are practically sold out.  

Keep us updated!


----------



## Haute_To_Trot

Hi Ashakes,

Thank you for the quick response. What do you make of the previous auctions winner? I looked at their feedback and they have purchased authentic Louboutin's from others. You'd think/hope they'd know the difference.

I'm not sure how daring I am having already been through a PayPal claim once already for fakes and it was a huge headache. I'm not much of a gambler, but I want these shoes!

I know that I will be able to tell if they are fake in person. Argh! What to do? What to do?


My last message to them was quite firm in asking questions about authenticity, where they buy them & why the sell them for so cheap when retail is almost $700.00 & they are selling for even more on ebay. 

I asked them about other sizes because a 35.5 would be a better fit. Just sent my message about 30 minutes ago.

Hopefully, they'll reply before the auction ends. If they are legit then they should want to comply.

I did notice that some of the pictures were taken on different days. The last two (3rd shows size 36 on the bottoms) were taken when I requested them. The first two were on two other different days & may not be of the size 36's.

Would you take a chance if given another opportunity, if they had your size and you still wanted them? lol

PS: You have acquired an amazing collection & in such a short period of time! I also missed out on the Numero Prive's in Tortoise (didn't want the Very Prive's). The Mad Mary's are HOT. The Simples are one of my faves because they are so comfortable.


----------



## Haute_To_Trot

Ashakes,

 Would you mind PMing me?

 Thank you.


----------



## Velouria

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200173287833&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Do you guys think these Chanel pumps are real? I keep seeing knock-offs sold for $20 and the pictures just look the same to the untrained eye (not a big Chanel expert)
The seller seems reputable at a first glance, anybody know him/her or bought something from the store?

Thanks!


----------



## foxycleopatra

Velouria said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200173287833&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Do you guys think these Chanel pumps are real? I keep seeing knock-offs sold for $20 and the pictures just look the same to the untrained eye (not a big Chanel expert)
> The seller seems reputable at a first glance, anybody know him/her or bought something from the store?
> 
> Thanks!


 
The Chanel flats shown in those pics look real (I'm familiar from that style) BUT I would tread with caution on this one as that seller has sold a bunch of fake Lanvin flats before in addition to real Louboutins (you can do a search through the sub-forum and there have been threads discussing that).


----------



## ashakes

Haute_To_Trot said:


> Hi Ashakes,
> 
> Thank you for the quick response. What do you make of the previous auctions winner? I looked at their feedback and they have purchased authentic Louboutin's from others. You'd think/hope they'd know the difference.
> 
> I'm not sure how daring I am having already been through a PayPal claim once already for fakes and it was a huge headache. I'm not much of a gambler, but I want these shoes!
> 
> I know that I will be able to tell if they are fake in person. Argh! What to do? What to do?
> 
> 
> My last message to them was quite firm in asking questions about authenticity, where they buy them & why the sell them for so cheap when retail is almost $700.00 & they are selling for even more on ebay.
> 
> I asked them about other sizes because a 35.5 would be a better fit. Just sent my message about 30 minutes ago.
> 
> Hopefully, they'll reply before the auction ends. If they are legit then they should want to comply.
> 
> I did notice that some of the pictures were taken on different days. The last two (3rd shows size 36 on the bottoms) were taken when I requested them. The first two were on two other different days & may not be of the size 36's.
> 
> Would you take a chance if given another opportunity, if they had your size and you still wanted them? lol
> 
> PS: You have acquired an amazing collection & in such a short period of time! I also missed out on the Numero Prive's in Tortoise (didn't want the Very Prive's). The Mad Mary's are HOT. The Simples are one of my faves because they are so comfortable.



I just got home and saw your message. I emailed you.  Feel free to contact me at the email addy I provided. 

Asha


----------



## squeak

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130173606296&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

how about these??


----------



## foxycleopatra

squeak said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130173606296&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> how about these??


 
From that photo alone is looks real BUT I would definitely ask for more photos.


----------



## Kamilla850

Haute_To_Trot said:


> Hi,
> 
> What a great forum! I'm hoping you can assist me:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110190570115&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001
> 
> I contacted the seller and had them email me actual pictures of the size 36. They appear to be authentic, but I'm a bit leary since they don't have much feedback and the price seems to good to be true. They sold another pair in 37 and I contacted that buyer to see if they are authentic, but they haven't responded. I asked if they could get more sizes and they said that they probably could get a few more (red flag?). They have been very accomodating and answer all my questions. I've asked a few more including where they are buying them from for so cheap, if they can add in the auction that they guarantee authenticity with a full refund including shipping and no restocking fees with regards to authenticity.
> 
> I dont' know what to think which is why I'm asking all of you. I'd hate to miss out on these again, but I'd hate it even more if I got fakes.
> 
> I won't have full coverage with PayPal or ebay because they are new (so stupid). If I use AMEX will I have full protection?
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> 
> Here are the emailed pictures (I had to resize the original pics because they were too big):


 

This is clearly a great deal and I am so curious to know where this seller found them since my understanding was that they were all sold out and only Hong Kong still had them available.  I am always leery of new sellers with no feedback, but who knows.  
Good luck!


----------



## ashakes

^^^She was somewhat rude when somebody asked her if they were authentic. LOL  And, there are fake Louboutins, mostly the Bruges, but I wouldn't put it past the counterfeiters to start making fake pigalles.  I agree with Foxy that from that pic they appear authentic, but I would ask for more photos as well.  

I just went on ioffer and found this:

http://www.ioffer.com/i/Christian-Louboutin-Pigalle-leopard-patent-shoes-no-box-32665366

More sizes and for $290????


----------



## Kamilla850

^^OMG!!!  I can't believe that, can we just assume that anything from ioffer is fake?


----------



## Kamilla850

squeak said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130173606296&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> how about these??


 

This is very strange because the photo looks like it was taken from a store display.  You can see the metal display bars in the background and some other shoes.  I would be nervous about only one photo.


----------



## ashakes

^^^I know some honest people do go on there to sell their stuff, but that is crazy. Python for $290??? Right....

I have gone on there before to warn others.  Somebody had stolen my silver pigalle pics and NGG's and they were probably just running off with their money. They also had stolen some other Ebayer's Iowa Zeppa pics.


----------



## Kamilla850

Wow ioffer is scary!!  I just did a search on Louboutins and hundreds of listings came up, look at this, the seller even states that they are replicas, but from the photos, they look so real!?!?  I can't believe this.  
http://www.ioffer.com/i/Christian-Louboutin-5-inches-very-hot-HH-shoes--31828881


----------



## Kamilla850

I am getting sick just looking at all the pages of shoes on ioffer.


----------



## squeak

thanks guys, think i can take it they are fake. very annoying as there is only one store that sells louboutin in ireland and they only carry about 3 styles


----------



## ashakes

Yep.  I went on there a long time ago to warn people and then I got over it, b/c the idiots were still buying.  I'm sure they got scammed. And, those Anemones are SCARY!  

The problem is some of these people probably get a real pair, take the photos, and then return them.  Then, the crappy fakes are sent out, if anything is ever sent out.  

Some of those sellers do not take Paypal so that would be a red flag right there IMO.

Off Ebay, I accept Googlecheckout, but I still have to do everything that Paypal requires, other than the confirmed address.  And, on top of that, I have receipts anyways to prove that I purchased all of my Louboutins from the boutique or department store, so oh well. 

It's sad that it's so easy to get scammed though!


----------



## ashakes

squeak said:


> thanks guys, think i can take it they are fake. very annoying as there is only one store that sells louboutin in ireland and they only carry about 3 styles



They might be real, but she doesn't have great feedback and she had an auction up a while back for the silver pigalles and her description really bugged me. LOL She stated that only 600 were made or something crazy, which was not the case.  I owned a pair that were originally purchased from Neiman Marcus and I know I was not one of the lucky 600. haha

I would try to call some of the places that stock CL and see if they can ship to you.  I'm sure CL Paris would.  You might have to pay a bit more with duties and shipping, but at least you know you are getting the real thing, no questions asked.  Plus, it's not like her price is great.  Retail is $540/550 I believe on the patent pigalles.  With her starting bid price, I bet w/ duties and shipping you would end up paying the same as her starting price anyways.


----------



## Kamilla850

Squeak - you should always try to contact US department stores or CL boutiques.  I am sure that they will ship internationally.  Plus the CL boutiques in NYC are very accomodating and will send you emails with photos of shoes that they have available in your size.  
I am sure that *most* ebay folks that sell CL shoes on ebay are real, but these listings on ioffer make you think twice about buying on ebay.  Just make sure that you always buy from a reputable seller with good feedback and that the seller is helpful and courteous.


----------



## squeak

thanks all!! ok so i will just have to become best mates with the CL boutiques in london and paris!!


----------



## Kamilla850

I'm not looking for authentication, but more of a warning, these are absolutely fake:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## catcat

Calling CL specialists, are these genuine ?


----------



## foxycleopatra

Yes, these are authentic.  This sandal is especially gorgeous in the nude patent.



catcat said:


> Calling CL specialists, are these genuine ?


----------



## RichBabyBentley

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...om=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=160181325316&fvi=1


----------



## catcat

foxycleopatra said:


> Yes, these are authentic. This sandal is especially gorgeous in the nude patent.


 
Thanks !


----------



## squeak

http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140178352547

genuine? any idea what CLs these are??


----------



## foxycleopatra

squeak said:


> http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140178352547
> 
> genuine? any idea what CLs these are??


 
That is a style from about 3 years ago.  The ones shown in the photos are indeed authentic.


----------



## squeak

oh i missed out 

they went for &#8364;200

very sad


----------



## rbaby

Help! I bought these Gucci boots on eBay, and now I think they are fake! I've already worn them a few times, so I don't know what to do. Any advice will be greatly appreciated! TIA! What do you think, real or fake? Pics attached.


----------



## ylime

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320184758899

From what I remember, I should size up at least 1/2 to 1 full size for the Decolettes, right?


----------



## foxycleopatra

ylime said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320184758899
> 
> From what I remember, I should size up at least 1/2 to 1 full size for the Decolettes, right?


 
Yep, authentic


----------



## ylime

?


----------



## foxycleopatra

ylime said:


> ?


 
I saw that ebay auction -- those are certainly authentic.  Great neutral color! (it's described as nude in the title but IRL it's a beige-ish bone color, officially termed "Sand," not the pink-ish/blush nude, just FYI).


----------



## purly

http://stores.ebay.com/Manolochloe

Does the ebay seller Manolochloe sell auth stuff?


----------



## dallas

^ Yes, authentic.


----------



## Stinas

Ok these look a bit off to me...I really hope im wrong...I would die if they start making fake shoes like they do bags
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-CHRIS...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## foxycleopatra

Stinas said:


> Ok these look a bit off to me...I really hope im wrong...I would die if they start making fake shoes like they do bags
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-CHRIS...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Those "Sevillana" d'Orsays look perfectly authentic to me.  Am wonderin which detail looked a bit off to you?


----------



## Stinas

foxycleopatra said:


> Those "Sevillana" d'Orsays look perfectly authentic to me. Am wonderin which detail looked a bit off to you?


The spacing of the lettering threw me off a bit.  Paris part looked a little big.  I guess it was just the way I was looking at them.  Just thought I should ask before bidding....better safe than sorry.  Thanks foxy!


----------



## swetiecino

I recently bought a pair of Miu Miu from Ebay and was hoping someone will be able to authenticate them for me!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=190173670049&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI

p.s I've included additional pictures not shown in the auction.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

*http://www.marktplaats.nl/index.php?...tml%3Fxref%3D1

The first pic is from the ugg site but second and third are the boots she's selling.
does the "fur" on the inside  look ok?

the fur on my black uggs is more "bubbly" but I don't know if sand is diffrent.
does the fur look alright??

Thanks *


----------



## knsjo

Hello,

Please authenticate these boots.
Thank you in advance.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170171394063


----------



## squeak

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

authentic? what do you think of them??


----------



## foxycleopatra

squeak said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-800-Black-Auctiva-Patent-Pumps-38-5_W0QQitemZ300173607914QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> authentic? what do you think of them??


 
Those Activa's are authentic


----------



## Leefi

hi girls!
what do you think of these? yay or nay?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270189008456&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150186299912

thank you!!


----------



## foxycleopatra

Leefi said:


> hi girls!
> what do you think of these? yay or nay?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270189008456&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150186299912
> 
> thank you!!


 
Both look fine to me!  I especially like the nude patent Decollete Zeppa's -- love that nude shade and quite rare to see that version of the Decollete Zeppa.


----------



## chantel

Hello you fabulous ladies!
This is the first time I need for your help here, because I'm not familiar with Marc Jacobs shoes  So, here's the deal, I'm dying to get one pair of those MJ Mouse ballet flats and now I'd need to know what your girls think of these? Auth or not? Feedback looks good and shoes look pretty good to me but I know you have more experience of MJs than I do  So if you could let me know what you think, I'd really appreciate it! 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....1980&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching


----------



## joanniii

Hi ladies, been lurking around quite a bit lately. can someone please kindly help me authenticate these? They are ending very soon!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-CHRISTIAN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

TIA!


----------



## foxycleopatra

joanniii said:


> Hi ladies, been lurking around quite a bit lately. can someone please kindly help me authenticate these? They are ending very soon!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-DECOLLETE-868-Sz-37_W0QQitemZ110196025558QQihZ001QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> TIA!


 
Those look good to me


----------



## joanniii

foxycleopatra said:


> Those look good to me



Thank you so much!


----------



## squeak

chantel said:


> Hello you fabulous ladies!
> This is the first time I need for your help here, because I'm not familiar with Marc Jacobs shoes  So, here's the deal, I'm dying to get one pair of those MJ Mouse ballet flats and now I'd need to know what your girls think of these? Auth or not? Feedback looks good and shoes look pretty good to me but I know you have more experience of MJs than I do  So if you could let me know what you think, I'd really appreciate it!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230195091980&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching




look good to me


----------



## gallicaroses

Hi everyone, I am not sure if this is the right place to post this, Mods, if this is not a right place to post, please remove my post . But anyway, does anyone knows if this UGG is authentic ? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200178630102&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1123

thank you


----------



## laksalala

good evening ladies!  please help me look at these?
many thanks and happy holidays!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ashakes

^^^This seller's merchandise is FAKE.  DO NOT BUY FROM HER.  She relists the same pair repeatedly and takes offers of $150.  These were on sale on NAP.  Is your size sold out?


----------



## laksalala

ashakes said:


> ^^^This seller's merchandise is FAKE. DO NOT BUY FROM HER. She relists the same pair repeatedly and takes offers of $150. These were on sale on NAP. Is your size sold out?


 
thanks so much ashakes!  i'll check out nap.  you are the best!


----------



## swetiecino

Hi
I know guess shoes are cheap, but I have seen fakes in China so was wondering whether any of you ladies could tell me whether this style exists and whether you think these are authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=140183051856&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=280178071347&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI

Thanks!


----------



## catabie

ladies, i have been looking for these shoes for ages.  please kindly to authenticate them for me.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330192781603&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014


thanks!


----------



## foxycleopatra

catabie said:


> ladies, i have been looking for these shoes for ages. please kindly to authenticate them for me.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330192781603&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014
> 
> 
> thanks!


 
Those "Miss Boxe" wedges look fine to me   Note that sizing is like "Bruges"/"Simple" round-toe sizing.


----------



## blackbird

ashakes said:


> ^^^This seller's merchandise is FAKE.  DO NOT BUY FROM HER.  She relists the same pair repeatedly and takes offers of $150.  These were on sale on NAP.  Is your size sold out?



I've come across those auctions before and aside from the shoes looking kind of dodgey (and having now-rare shoes in every size), the sizing chart seemed way off!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

hello can anyone tell me if the fur is ok... my black uggs have more bubbly fur....
everything else seems to look ok it's just the fur i'm worried about.

thanks!

http://kleding.marktplaats.nl/dames...xm1X+q+P77eiurnDf58fgPqprXfg==&fta_ind=8&fs=1


----------



## sunny82

PLease authenticate these. I have already purchased them, but maybe I can receive a refund if they're fake  

Marc Jacobs mouse flats..
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270190655235&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=017


----------



## sunny82

nevermind. I'm pretty sure they're fake, and I'm going to try to return them.

BEWARE OF SNOWWHITE9958 on ebay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blackbird

^ I'm no expert, but they look fake.  A MJ expert on here said that for the flats, the "Marc" and "Jacobs" should be two different colors and his name should not be touching the stitching. In the pictures of your auction, the "S" is touching the stitching and his entire name is in black.

Good luck on getting your refund!


----------



## ashakes

sunny82 said:


> nevermind. I'm pretty sure they're fake, and I'm going to try to return them.
> 
> BEWARE OF SNOWWHITE9958 on ebay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I warned about this seller in one of the previous pages on this thread, but this seller is from good old Ohio apparently and sells all fake merchandise.  She makes all of her auctions private if I remember correctly and I'm sure the people that are buying leaving her positive feedback b/c they don't know the difference between authentic and fake.  She sells fake Louboutins DAILY (the Bruges for $150 best offer) so I'm going to assume the mouse flats she sells are as well.

If you have already paid, then please try to get a refund ASAP whether if it's through a Paypal claim or working directly with your credit card company.  If you haven't paid, then I would just risk getting a NPB strike instead of paying $$$ for a fake.

Good luck and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## ks07

Quote:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Originally Posted by *gucciabbey* 

 
_I'll post the link for you: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230198031984 &ru=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch.ebay.com%3A80%2F search%2Fsearch.dll%3Ffrom%3DR40%26_trks id%3Dm37%26satitle%3D230198031984%26cate gory0%3D%26fvi%3D1

They're vintage, I have no knowledge about vintage pieces at all, some other TPFers are experts though!_

Hi, does anyone know or could identify if they are real Gucci Boots?
Thanks!!


----------



## designermummy

*ks07 *the vintage boots are real!


----------



## boslvuton

sorry for the short notice but how do these look!!?!?  i LOVE them and its ending very very very soon! Please help!!! TIA


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=160187051108&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI


----------



## ashakes

^^^authentic.  Grab them quick b/c they are a VERY hard shoe to find!!!


----------



## boslvuton

ashakes said:


> ^^^authentic.  Grab them quick b/c they are a VERY hard shoe to find!!!



Thanks ashakes... but unfortunately I missed them!  My bid wasnt high enough


----------



## sweetsugar

To all Tory Burch Lovers, please help authenticate these:


http://cgi.benl.ebay.be/TORY-BURCH-GOLD-LEATHER-BALLET-FLATS-SIZE-6B_W0QQitemZ290188171989QQihZ019QQcatego ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZVie wItem

http://cgi.benl.ebay.be/TORY-BURCH-BLACK-LEATHER-BALLET-FLATS-size-6_W0QQitemZ270193745713QQihZ017QQcategor yZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZView Item

http://cgi.benl.ebay.be/TORY-BURCH-QUINN-GOLD-QUILTED-LEATHER-BALLET-FLATS-6_W0QQitemZ120193231793QQihZ002QQcategor yZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZView Item 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## lizarotica

Hi everyone,

Do you think these are the real deal?  I have been dying and fawning over these boots for some time now...any help would be appreciated!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260192652063&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=016


----------



## fatefullotus

^---


----------



## Sueshi

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=180189852845&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI

Auth? Thank you :]


----------



## foxycleopatra

Sueshi said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBTOX:IT&item=180189852845&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI
> 
> Auth? Thank you :]


 
Looks fine to me   I miss that bamboo metal heel and wish Gucci would resurrect it one day!


----------



## Sueshi

thank you, foxycleopatra. :]


----------



## xaznxsimplicity

Hi Ladies :]] These aren't shoes per se. Just Ugg insoles! Lol. Are they authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Womens-Ugg-Boot...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## pandapoo

Hey guys, I'm interested in these *Marc jacobs* flats, but being a strictly Chloe girl as of late, I am no expert on anything Marc Jacobs. Please help me authenticate these! I'm a little weary of this seller because she has countless 'marc jacobs' items BNWT in the same styles, different colours so I am a little skeptical.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330195310113 &fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:Watch link:middle:au

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Glamourette

hello, can somebody tell me if this flats are authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200182776145&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=010


----------



## purse_lover1988

how do I know this UGG boot is authentic? What picture should I ask?


----------



## chloe.clementine

Hi, I'm wondering if anyone could help me authenticate these. Thank you!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Chanel-Cambon-B...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHANEL-CAM...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...1664&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching


----------



## unaguayabita

I am looking for Coach flats and found this on ebay, but, how do you compare fake shoes to the real ones? Would there be a serial number on them too? Thanks. http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-BALLET-FL...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## margaritaxmix

purse_lover1988 said:


> how do I know this UGG boot is authentic? What picture should I ask?



Last time I checked, the boxes don't look like that... can you post a link to the auction?


----------



## DamierAddict

are these authentic??


----------



## Camper

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...em=170180859482&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI

Hello.... Can someone autehnticate this one, please?


----------



## foxycleopatra

Camper said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBTOX:IT&item=170180859482&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI
> 
> Hello.... Can someone autehnticate this one, please?


 
Why do I sense already that this is one of the latest incarnations of "monaco-babe" (her latest username after all her other ones went NARU one by one)......


----------



## Camper

^^ what do you mean? She disappeared after awhile?

I've checked on ebay for "monaco-babe" it's valid for no activities ever since registration.... So I do't get it now. Can't find "monaco-babe" in Purse Forum members list....


----------



## foxycleopatra

Camper said:


> ^^ what do you mean? She disappeared after awhile?
> 
> I've checked on ebay for "monaco-babe" it's valid for no activities ever since registration.... So I do't get it now. Can't find "monaco-babe" in Purse Forum members list....


 
Just google "monaco babe" and you'll see the plethora of links on her.

Wow, looks like my gut feeling was right -- it's been confirmed that one is indeed her latest eBay ID  http://www.monaco-babevictims.com/


----------



## Camper

^

OMG! Thank you very much! You've saved me!


----------



## javaboo

Are these real? I'm hoping they are but this seller said pick your size when you pay so I'm thinking they aren't...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130186233110


----------



## ashakes

javaboo said:


> Are these real? I'm hoping they are but this seller said pick your size when you pay so I'm thinking they aren't...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130186233110



I had these shoes about 6 months ago before I sold them and from the photos everything is authentic.  She lives in Troy, MI which is where a nice mall called the Somerset Collection is (I go shopping here lol) and they have a NM, Nordstrom, and Saks and also a Nordstrom Rack down the street.  My pair was actually a charge send from a Nordstrom in California and I only paid $150 (retail $430) at the height of their popularity, and I know any pairs left went to a Nordstrom Rack so my guess is that she grabbed several sizes from her local NR.  I was just in Troy last week so I guess I should have checked out that NR. lol

Depending on what size you are interested in, perhaps ask her for photos of that particular pair, mainly the bottom to see that she actually has the size, etc.?


----------



## miu2

My friend just purchased these without letting me post here first.  Luckily the seller has a pretty generous return policy.  Can someone please take a look at these and let us know whether they are authentic or not?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320199952495


----------



## hlfinn

I just bought these. can someone just check and make sure they're good before i pay. they looked good to me but i would love another opinion from someone who really knows. lol. thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200186878622&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=010


----------



## babyasali

Hi there I'm posting for help in regards to these shoes I want to buy for my boyfriend. I am wondering if they are authentic Gucci.

I contacted the seller on eBay and he said he had received them as a gift but did not like them...and he thinks they are authentic as they came with a shoe bag, shoe box, & authenticity card. 
I asked him to take extra pictures of the shoes etc and here they are included...
Any help will be appreciated in authenticating these shoes.

thanks in advance,
Eileen.

ps. the card pics are blurry and have asked for better ones but i haven't received a response yet, so this is what I've got right now.


----------



## ashakes

^^^those are fake, sorry.  Gucci shoes don't come with an "authenticity card" and there is a rainbow tint to it (3rd photo), which automatically makes it fake.   Also, the box is way off.

So, DO NOT BUY THEM!  I'm glad you asked before you did.


----------



## babyasali

Thanks Ashakes. 

Just wondering for future reference what constitutes legit vs fake Gucci when it comes to shoes? 

a) What colour is the shoe box?
b) Does it always not come with an authenticity card?
c) Is there any strip or symbol that depicts its authenticity? (ex. silver strip, etc..) 
d) Are there any other things to look out for when trying to see if a shoe is authentic?

Thanks, and I appreciate everyone's response.
Eileen.


----------



## blackbird

^ Granted that this is a picture for women's shoes, it gives you an idea of what the box should look like:

http://images.andale.com/f2/101/127/7832882/2007/8/18/DSC07317.JPG

As you can see though, the font on the fake box isn't even the Gucci font.

I believe Ashakes is saying that Gucci shoes NEVER come with an authenticity card. Although for reference, one should never use that as any sort of "proof" that something is authentic as those are faked all the time for fake Louis Vuitton and Prada bags.


----------



## babyasali

Thanks blackbird. I appreciate all your help.
Eileen.


----------



## blackbird

^ glad I could actually be of help


----------



## fancyfrancie!

Hi 
I am new to this forum. I recently purchased a pair of Prada shoes from a thrift store and so I have no idea if they are real or not. They are in totally new condition, they even had a part of the sale sticker on the bottom when I bought them. Does anyone know if they are real? I attached the photos using reply to this thread, I hope this is the right way to attach them.
Thanks so much, so glad I found this forum,
Fancyfrancie!


----------



## fancyfrancie!

Sorry, I can't figure out how to post the pictures.


----------



## blackbird

here are the photos that fancyfrancie! is trying to post:


----------



## CleoCouture

Are these authentic?
And is it true about the Vincini/Zanotti thing?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vicini-Giuseppe...hZ013QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

Thank you!


----------



## foxycleopatra

CleoCouture said:


> Are these authentic?
> And is it true about the Vincini/Zanotti thing?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Vicini-Giuseppe-Zanotti-Demin-Thong-Beaded-Heels-9-US_W0QQitemZ230184373348QQihZ013QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Thank you!


 
That seller/their shoe inventory is authentic.  Yes Vicini & Giuseppe Zanotti are essentially the same thing (same company, names used interchangeably).


----------



## kenmizuki

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...loc=closed_view_item&refwidgettype=osi_widget 
The shoe looks great!! but is it authentic?


----------



## gtownhoyagal

This is my first post.... I was hoping someone could help me determine whether these Manolos are authentic.  Thanks in advance!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280190954583&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018


----------



## mineko

Hello everyone~ I just wanted to share a bad experience I had with a seller on ebay called "ddofans" who has this auction listed:

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-MIU-MIU-Bla...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

i actually won his auction through a best offer awhile back and received a pair of HORRID smelling synthetic rubber knock-offs. that's right - they didn't even bother using real leather! to be honest though, everything else about it seemed authentic, down to the box, the markings on the shoe, etc. and if i wasn't such a shoe fanatic, i might have fallen for his lies. even after i returned it for a full refund, he still insists the shoes were 100% authentic! they were absolutely NOT!

anyway, buyers beware! do NOT buy from this guy!


----------



## foxycleopatra

mineko said:


> Hello everyone~ I just wanted to share a bad experience I had with a seller on ebay called "ddofans" who has this auction listed:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-MIU-MIU-Black-Mary-Jane-Shoes-36-37-38-39-PRADA_W0QQitemZ140198057503QQihZ004QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> i actually won his auction through a best offer awhile back and received a pair of HORRID smelling synthetic rubber knock-offs. that's right - they didn't even bother using real leather! to be honest though, everything else about it seemed authentic, down to the box, the markings on the shoe, etc. and if i wasn't such a shoe fanatic, i might have fallen for his lies. even after i returned it for a full refund, he still insists the shoes were 100% authentic! they were absolutely NOT!
> 
> anyway, buyers beware! do NOT buy from this guy!


 
I'm really sorry to hear about this.  I've noticed those fake black patent Miu Miu Mary Jane's on ebay from several months back; IIRC this seller has also sold many pairs of fake Christian Louboutin "Bruges" in the past....again whole sizes only, and from the photos alone I could tell they were "off"....must be from ioffer or somewhere like that.  This seller keeps his/her listings/bidder identities private so as to throw off suspicious buyers but if you've watched this person's auctions for a while there are so many red flags.  I hope you got a full refund back and again sorry that you encountered such a crook.


----------



## Stinas

I love the Gucci driving shoe....but this one im not sure about..
http://cgi.ebay.com/Gucci-Shoes-Loa...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## abbygirl

Can someone please tell me where on the internet i can get uggs authenticated?  ebay used to have it but i can no longer find it.  any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## blackbird

foxycleopatra said:


> I'm really sorry to hear about this.  I've noticed those fake black patent Miu Miu Mary Jane's on ebay from several months back; IIRC this seller has also sold many pairs of fake Christian Louboutin "Bruges" in the past....again whole sizes only, and from the photos alone I could tell they were "off"....must be from ioffer or somewhere like that.  This seller keeps his/her listings/bidder identities private so as to throw off suspicious buyers but if you've watched this person's auctions for a while there are so many red flags.  I hope you got a full refund back and again sorry that you encountered such a crook.



Should we have a sticky thread of which sellers to NOT buy shoes from?  This could include not just those who sell fakes (as the thread in the eBay forum) but also ones who are just horrid (like that ***ch who sold me a real pair of CL but they were chewed on by her damn dog and she refuses to refund me any money..but she can deal with my credit card company now!).


----------



## lv_forever

You can get them authenticated in  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/authenticate-those-shoes-32044.html

Good luck!


----------



## Chins4

Girls 

has anyone bought anything from Ebay seller ccx2006? Loving the MBMJ mouse shoes but has 3 pairs so not sure they can be authentic - what do you think?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-Marc-Jaco...ryZ63862QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

If they are genuine what size should I go for - I am usually a 37 but have heard that these flats come up small so perhaps I should go for a 38?

Thanks in advance


----------



## DamierAddict

description says these are"Pigalle"


----------



## LVmom

Help, please please please!

I need these for an event and I can't find these in my size at any authentic sites, are these authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=360004548318&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=023


----------



## blackbird

^ that's a picture from the NM website, not the actual shoe that the person is selling. I'd recommend to stay away from that auction.


----------



## LVmom

Thanks! Not sure how I missed that since I was at the Neimans site first. Glad you helped me out!


----------



## abbygirl

130188998700 - can someone tell me if these uggs are authentic?


----------



## abbygirl

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130188998700&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=003

here is the link to the uggs.  thanks


----------



## lv_forever

^^Can you ask for the tag inside the shoe?


----------



## Chins4

Chins4 said:


> Girls
> 
> has anyone bought anything from Ebay seller ccx2006? Loving the MBMJ mouse shoes but has 3 pairs so not sure they can be authentic - what do you think?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-Marc-Jacobs-Mouse-Flat-Hair-Calf-Shoes-36-37-38_W0QQitemZ140200248364QQihZ004QQcategoryZ63862QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> If they are genuine what size should I go for - I am usually a 37 but have heard that these flats come up small so perhaps I should go for a 38?
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
Girls, posted this a couple of days ago - what do you think? I have now found a US site with what appear to be genuine MBMJ mouse shoes (zappos couture) but they don't ship to the UK!!! What to do????? Advice needed.............


----------



## aki_sato

Am looking for my first pair of Lanvin flats, since I don't really know how they fit, I thought I should try the cheaper pair first, hence please authenticate this for me :
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHIC-LANVIN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

TIA


----------



## foxycleopatra

aki_sato said:


> Am looking for my first pair of Lanvin flats, since I don't really know how they fit, I thought I should try the cheaper pair first, hence please authenticate this for me :
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHIC-LANVIN-545-00-BLK-BALLET-FLATS-SHOES-37-IN-BOX_W0QQitemZ110217447259QQihZ001QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> TIA


 
Looks fine to me


----------



## tarabag

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...4642&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching
TIA


----------



## Chins4

Ladies

What do you think?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUTH-Marc-Hai...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## atrinioman

YSL for $35???

http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-St-Lau...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Chins4

Ladies

Are these real??? And if so, how do they fit - I'm normally a 37, will 37.5 be okay?? Please help, I love these shoes but want the real thing, so  or 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Marc-Jacobs-S...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## thalillady

Help with Jimmy Choos, please!! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/jimmy-choo-shoe...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## foxycleopatra

thalillady said:


> Help with Jimmy Choos, please!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/jimmy-choo-shoe...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Yep, authentic .  Love this style....wish it were my size!


----------



## hlfinn

what do you think about these? the seller is relatively new and has tons of manolos...  thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250210739236&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015


----------



## dusty paws

help with Marc by Marc Jacobs please!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Marc-Jacob...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## blackbird

dusty paws said:


> help with Marc by Marc Jacobs please!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Marc-Jacobs-Patent-Mouse-Head-Flats-Shoes-37-5_W0QQitemZ160204001457QQihZ006QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



100% FAKE.


----------



## blackbird

atrinioman said:


> YSL for $35???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-St-Laurent-Ladies-Shoes-Black-Satin-NEW-11-N_W0QQitemZ150209880275QQihZ005QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



I'm not a YSL expert, but those have got to be fake. Real ones wouldn't go for $35 brand new.


----------



## Chins4

Help with Marc Jacobs Please!!!!

Real or not?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Marc-Jacobs-S...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## hlfinn

does anyone have an opinion on the manolos i posted a few posts up? they end soon.  thanks!


----------



## blackbird

Chins4 said:


> Help with Marc Jacobs Please!!!!
> 
> Real or not?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Marc-Jacobs-Spot-Mouse-Flats-Pony-Hair-Size-7-5-37-5_W0QQitemZ180211166514QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




Hard to tell with the non-detail-giving angle of the pictures.


----------



## aki_sato

Is this auth? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-LANVI...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

TIA


----------



## ollla

HI Tia
Yes,\its aythetic Lanvin


----------



## jollijol

She lives in my area and will sell them to me for $40, said that they have been worn a couple times so she can't sell them for that much since they are already "devalued" by that, and that they do not fit her and are too small. I think they may be real" http://tinyurl.com/yu4w35< /a> 
 and anyways $40 is noot too bad either way real or not, they seem real if anything right?


----------



## aki_sato

ollla said:


> HI Tia
> Yes,\its aythetic Lanvin



Hello Ollla, you are the seller of the shoes arent you?


----------



## regeens

Help please.  Are these Chanel pumps real? TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Chanel-classic-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Chins4

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=110221540796&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001

Are these real? If so, how do they fit - are they TTS?


----------



## wordbox

Are these Manolos real? (from the same seller)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160206306005

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160207411320

Thanks!


----------



## ollla

aki_sato said:


> Hello Ollla, you are the seller of the shoes arent you?


 

HI Aki- sato!!!
No, I am not/ I have  this shoes and see that authetic


----------



## jessicaelizabet

Have any of you bought anything from seller olivemaude?  Searched for the name but didn't find anything so I just wondered. TAL


----------



## apple_28

Hey girls,

I think the bottom of these MJ mouse shoes look off... but I'm not 100% sure.
What do you think?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280201303287

Thanks!


----------



## pupilCandy

Could somebody please take a look at these Lanvins and tell me if they're authentic?

http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/3406/l1zf2.jpg
http://img301.imageshack.us/img301/2355/l2vu6.jpg
http://img170.imageshack.us/img170/3383/l3ng7.jpg
http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/3885/l4ju8.jpg
http://img504.imageshack.us/img504/4032/l5fz4.jpg
http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/9128/l6ef5.jpg


----------



## RLS

What do you think of these Prada Americas cup shoes??


----------



## DamierAddict

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chane...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

are these authentic?


----------



## carunning

Hi, I think I'm in the right place?!  If not please redirect me (thanks!)

Curious to know if anyone could shed light on these?  Real or No Deal?

Thank you so much!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160208187866


----------



## alice$

would these chanel flats be authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-CHANEL-Pin...218822311QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item150218822311


----------



## mlm4485

Are these authentic Manolos?  Thanks for your help!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120229273517&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## alice$

hello!
im not too giood with chanel shoes, and i was wondering if you could authenticate them for me.. THanks
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260215774086&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016


----------



## jensweet1

help!


----------



## regeens

Help on these Chanel shoes please. Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270216878831&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017


----------



## lccbwa

I wanted to know if any of you have bought these frye boots:

http://www.infinityshoes.com/index.cfm/a/catalog.catshow/catid/127 

and, if you have, are these good or not?


----------



## blivlien

Hi,

I was wondering are these MJ pumps real?

TIA 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=230229830542&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013


----------



## blackbird

^ those look legit to me, although it's hard to see what color the "JACOBS" is in "MARC JACOBS" on the inner sole as they should be two different colors.


----------



## blivlien

blackbird said:


> ^ those look legit to me, although it's hard to see what color the "JACOBS" is in "MARC JACOBS" on the inner sole as they should be two different colors.



Thanks for letting me know  To me the 'Jacobs' looks grey and the 'Marc' is black. Is that they way it's supposed to look?


----------



## blackbird

^ something like that.   I'm not sure if there is a particular color sequence per shoe model or all of them should be black/gray. My ballet flats are black/gray in the "Marc Jacobs".


----------



## blivlien

^ thanks for your help with that auction. Unfortunately I got outbid as I was out. I've found this pair. Are they real? I'm a little worried due to the seller's feedback...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Auth-New-Marc...ryZ63862QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thanks


----------



## bagmad73

Can someone help me authenticate these please?
The seller has a LOT of the same shoes because she says she closed her shop. I'm a bit wary and would appreciate any help.

TIA
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/JACOBS-authe...70005QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## cheapmommy

Are these Lanvin flats authentic?  TIA!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/LANVIN-BALLET-F...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## th0ught

I need URGENT help with authenticating a pair black Classic Tall Uggs, women size 5. Basically I've been looking for websites that have these in stock and trying to hunt a pair down in store for my sister's birthday. Unfortunately I wasn't able to find them anywhere. So I had to turn to eBay. I looked through several fake sellers/listings and found one that looked to be legit. I finally got them in today and felt uneasy upon opening them... When I got them I compared them with the Chocolate and Sand pairs that my girlfriend has and noticed some differences:

The most significant was the materials: The size tag states "Sheepskin Upper/ Pure Wool Lining/ Synthetic Sole" as oppose to the traditional "Genuine Leather Upper/ Genuine Sheepskin Lining/etc/etc/". So why would the materials be different? Also I noticed a difference in the back tag, the U seems a little off IMO. 

If anyone could offer their incite or better yet anyone could detail what their Black pair material tag states that'd be great. It's funny though because I believe the eBay seller is selling both fake and real pairs, as I've contact other auction winners who've sent pics of the item and they appear legit? Maybe I'm in the wrong here, but here are two pics of the areas I noted: Thank you for your help!


----------



## Chins4

Can anyone authenticate these for me - I'm not v.familiar with Prada ? Look ok but new seller, no feedback etc so thought I'd check.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=120231533689&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002


----------



## blackbird

blivlien said:


> ^ thanks for your help with that auction. Unfortunately I got outbid as I was out. I've found this pair. Are they real? I'm a little worried due to the seller's feedback...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Auth-New-Marc-Jacobs-Mouse-Flat-Shoes-White-37-5_W0QQitemZ130205180081QQihZ003QQcategoryZ63862QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Thanks



If you ever question an auction based on seller's feedback, then avoid the auction at all costs.

It looks like the "MARC JACOBS" on the inner sole is crooked, which makes me want to say that they're fake. It should be straight down the middle and instead it's on a diagonal.


----------



## natalia88

Hey Girls, 
I was just wondering if someone could tell me if these Chloe's are real or not?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Chloe-Sixty-...yZ103219QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Any help would be muchly appreciated!


----------



## jessicaelizabet

natalia88 said:


> Hey Girls,
> I was just wondering if someone could tell me if these Chloe's are real or not?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Chloe-Sixty-...yZ103219QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Any help would be muchly appreciated!



No clue if they're real, but they are incredibly cute...good luck!


----------



## mama b

hmmm..Are these Chloe Boots Authentic??
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHLOE-women...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## shoegal87

hey girls! I was wondering if you could help me identify these shoes
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=320216157732&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI
TIA!!


----------



## tomato4

http://stores.ebay.com/shoedresser does this seller sell authentic shoes? more specifically mbymj shoes?


----------



## sweetiemermaid

Hi everyone, 

I won a pair of Jimmy Choo shoe last nite...Please help me to check is this real?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300207653670&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020


Thanks alot


----------



## Chins4

Girls, do these look real to you? 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/STUNNING-AND-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## blackbird

^ Ask for more pictures, including the bottom, front, back, etc.


----------



## Chins4

Girls

Has anyone traded with this seller? Liking these shoes but prices seem very low - do they look genuine? TIA

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=280212984965&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018


----------



## jessicaelizabet

Those are gorgeous Chins....too bad I know nothing about authenticating Giuseppe's


----------



## Chins4

blackbird said:


> ^ Ask for more pictures, including the bottom, front, back, etc.


 
Asked for more pics. Seller replied would email them, didn't, then delisted the item. Guess I have my answer 

How do these Manolos look?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=320233703886&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011


----------



## 1703

_





























hi all ,

can anybody kindly tell me if theses are the real deal??
thankyou in advance!_


----------



## catherela

my bf's bday is coming up and i want to get him another pair of designer sneakers, preferably pradas~ but i don't have time to go to the city and check them out . these sites claim they're authentic, but who knows!
does anyone know for a fact?? 
or better yet, does anyone know of any authentic sites?

www.buyvogue.com

www.luxurysteps.com

thank you in advance


----------



## blackbird

Chins4 said:


> Asked for more pics. Seller replied would email them, didn't, then delisted the item. Guess I have my answer
> 
> How do these Manolos look?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320233703886&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011



Lucky you didn't bid on them!

Those Manolos look good to me. I wish they were in my size.   Bonus is that the seller offers a full refund if you find out that they're fake (which is a good sign as a lot of fakes out there are listed as "all sales final").


----------



## randr21

sweetiemermaid said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I won a pair of Jimmy Choo shoe last nite...Please help me to check is this real?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300207653670&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020
> 
> 
> Thanks alot


 
looks good to me...these are hot!


----------



## meightry

Does Bluefly sell authenticate shoes? They're selling some Lanvin flat right now. ttp://www.bluefly.com/pages/products/detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=2083146755&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=1163&N=933&Ne=500000&Nu=Product+ID&Ntk=all&Ntt=lanvin&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## blackbird

For the first one..I'm always a bit weary when an online retailer won't fork up a phone number or mailing address.  Also I see that they only accept money order and cashier checks..WTF?  What kind of online retailer does that?  That sets off a red flag to me as it's easy for online retailers to get credit card processing set up and without paying by credit card, you don't get Visa, Mastercard, etc. protection on a purchase.  If you pay by money order or cashier's check, there's nothing to help you get your money back in the event that you get the item and it's fraudulent.

For the second one, they also don't allow any contact except via email on their site.

I'd be a bit hesitant about both of them.


----------



## ColdSteel

Maybe this is too obvious, but... have you tried NM? They have a great selection.
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...&parentId=cat000550&masterId=cat000526&cmCat=


----------



## blackbird

^ Bluefly is 100% legit.


----------



## blackbird

^ and a phone number you can reach them at.


----------



## mooks

Both of them seem faaaaar too good to be true


----------



## lv_forever

My experience has been that if the website does not have a physical address and a phone number, they are not resellers of authentic goods.  Duh, there is a reason they don't want you to reach them.
Please avoid them.


----------



## missy_attitude

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Di...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

what do you ladies think of this pair? TIA


----------



## dazzlebow

Could anyone tell me if these are authentic marc jacobs mouse flats. They're *leopord print* and I'm not sure if that is a new style like the cow/dalmation one released. I tried searching google and couldn't find them. ANy help?!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=380019630568&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=025

they're quite cute and I'd like to know if they're real before I bid


----------



## purse4u

dazzlebow said:


> Could anyone tell me if these are authentic marc jacobs mouse flats. They're *leopord print* and I'm not sure if that is a new style like the cow/dalmation one released. I tried searching google and couldn't find them. ANy help?!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=380019630568&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=025
> 
> they're quite cute and I'd like to know if they're real before I bid


 
I'd def get a 2nd opinion but I think these are fake - they just dont look right & having 4 avail is often a good sign they have many fakes in same style available - your best bet would not be ebay for mouse flats


----------



## singtong

hello since finding this forum I have bought and paid for these:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...MEWN:IT&ih=020

item: 
300217225928
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I am now a bit worried because I dont want to have spent so much money on fakes!!!! I did not even realise that fake louboutins were around! I have tried to search the internet before for proof but have never found anything until now!

I am especially worried as the seller has since contacted my to tell me that if I want any other styles he may be able to get them!!!

what shall i do?

thanks


----------



## ifariarn

I already purchased these shoes before I knew about TPF but I was wondering if anyone knows these sellers: highroller531 and cecily53? Thank you.


----------



## urban_godiva

Hi! My request is no were near as pretty or glamorous as all the others. :shame:Would someone please authenticate these Uggs for me please. My old one's have the hugest holes/ cracks in them. I'm overdue for a new pair.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190217573993
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360046606543
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120252269776
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360045476773
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150239167383

I know I'm off everything expect shopping duties as soon as I put my slippers on once getting home from work!


----------



## luckyblonde3295

Hi! Could someone authenticate these Chanel shoes for me. I don't know if they were ever "knocked off" or not, but i'd still like to be sure! Thanks!


----------



## ms.fashionista

Hello experts...can someone authenticate these shoes for me please?? Thanks in advance!


----------



## PurpleD

meightry said:


> Does Bluefly sell authenticate shoes? They're selling some Lanvin flat right now. ttp://www.bluefly.com/pages/products/detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=2083146755&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=1163&N=933&Ne=500000&Nu=Product+ID&Ntk=all&Ntt=lanvin&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial
> 
> Thank you so much!!!


 
Bluefly only sells authentic goods - happy shopping!


----------



## JuneHawk

Can someone authenticate these Manolos please?  TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LuvhMyShoes

Hello ladies! 
Seriously drooling over these Manolo's  But are they real? 
I've never seen that style before. Anyone know the seller or style? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290228924252
TIA!!


----------



## JuneHawk

I didn't bid because I wasn't sure.  They went for just over $201.

June


----------



## LuvhMyShoes

ms.fashionista said:


> Hello experts...can someone authenticate these shoes for me please?? Thanks in advance!


I have the same pair, and these look just like mine. Did you see the sole?


----------



## lawchick

LuvhMyShoes said:


> Hello ladies!
> Seriously drooling over these Manolo's  But are they real?
> I've never seen that style before. Anyone know the seller or style?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290228924252
> TIA!!


Wow, those are gorgeous!  I have seen that style in metallic gold in the sticky for manolos.  It wasn't that long ago.  However, I have never seen that font before.  I wonder if it was a special edition/collection?  I'm not a Manolo expert so I can't help you more.  Sorry.


----------



## lawchick

Anyone London Sole lovers know if these are real?  The seller is Beeby and she seems to have a lot of London Sole shoes for really cheap.  Makes me a little suspicious.  
http://cgi.ebay.com/LONDON-SOLE-PIN...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 336

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

anyone? TIA


----------



## JuneHawk

lawchick said:


> Wow, those are gorgeous!  I have seen that style in metallic gold in the sticky for manolos.  It wasn't that long ago.  However, I have never seen that font before.  I wonder if it was a special edition/collection?  I'm not a Manolo expert so I can't help you more.  Sorry.



I can't tell you whether they are authentic or not but I do know what that on occasion, the inside label will have Manolo's signature and not the block style name we are used to seeing.  That looks like his signature.

June


----------



## LuvhMyShoes

*lawchick & JuneHawk: *thanks! :okay:
I've seen that signature-label before also, but never this style. The startbid isn't to bad though, so I guess I can give it a go, as I can't get them outta my head


----------



## blackbird

purse4u said:


> I'd def get a 2nd opinion but I think these are fake - they just dont look right & having 4 avail is often a good sign they have many fakes in same style available - your best bet would not be ebay for mouse flats



Agreed. My hunch is that they're fake also.

I saw a bunch of MJ Mouse Flats at DSW the other week, which I'd rather put my money on a pair from them then eBay.


----------



## JuneHawk

Can someone authenticate these please?  TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190219805405

June


----------



## wantingmore

Please and thank you  Ending soon!










EDIT: NVM. I found a seller w/ the exact same pictures. Do these look like a size 7 or 10?


----------



## mo.space

please authenticate these:


















thank u !


----------



## lemmons84

dazzlebow said:


> Could anyone tell me if these are authentic marc jacobs mouse flats. They're *leopord print* and I'm not sure if that is a new style like the cow/dalmation one released. I tried searching google and couldn't find them. ANy help?!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=380019630568&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=025
> 
> they're quite cute and I'd like to know if they're real before I bid


 
If indeed you are getting the shoes in the picture, they are real. I saw them at Bergdorfs last year along with the white mouse flats.


----------



## lawchick

wantingmore said:


> Please and thank you  Ending soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: NVM. I found a seller w/ the exact same pictures. Do these look like a size 7 or 10?


 
I don't know whether they are real or not and it might just be the angle of the photo but the toe opening doesn't look the same on the two shoes.  The opening on the left shoe looks lopsided.  Also, it is not a good thing if two sellers have posted the same photos.  It is possible one seller is using stolen photos.


----------



## LuvhMyShoes

Hello again ladies,
fake or real??  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260239173946
I'm kinda uncertain as she has several sizes of this "completely sold out & unavailable shoe"... Anyone know about this seller, "dognamedboo"? The price is very high too, you can get them at eluxury for $770, but not in my sizeAlso Bakers has shoes that look exactly like them for $69.95 but they don't ship overseas


----------



## lorihmatthews

How about these Pradas?

http://cgi.ebay.com/RED-NEW-PRADA-S...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## summer1030

r those gucci n chanel look auth?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Gucci-new-women...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTH-GUCCI-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Chanel-White-Le...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LuvhMyShoes

Is this for real?!?  $2.495... 
270238383928


----------



## tweedle

hey just wondering if anyone can please authenticate these heels?
thanks!
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180242914383&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008


----------



## JuneHawk

tweedle said:


> hey just wondering if anyone can please authenticate these heels?
> thanks!
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180242914383&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008



I could be wrong (I am no expert) but I think those are fake.  They have mispelled the designer's name and mixed style names.  Try posting in the authentication thread in the CL subforum.

June


----------



## dallas

LuvhMyShoes said:


> Hello again ladies,
> fake or real??  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260239173946
> I'm kinda uncertain as she has several sizes of this "completely sold out & unavailable shoe"... Anyone know about this seller, "dognamedboo"? The price is very high too, you can get them at eluxury for $770, but not in my sizeAlso Bakers has shoes that look exactly like them for $69.95 but they don't ship overseas



I haven't purchased anything from "dognamedboo" but if you have a look at this thread; http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/any-regular-genuine-sellers-on-ebay-150156.html 
she is listed as a genuine seller.


----------



## LuvhMyShoes

dallas said:


> I haven't purchased anything from "dognamedboo" but if you have a look at this thread; http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/any-regular-genuine-sellers-on-ebay-150156.html
> she is listed as a genuine seller.



Thanks!


----------



## Missrocks

What about this Manolo listing from pitypatsplayhouse?

I asked for more pictures and they said they didn't have more. Is that suspicious? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Missrocks

wantingmore said:


> Please and thank you  Ending soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: NVM. I found a seller w/ the exact same pictures. Do these look like a size 7 or 10?


 

I'm not an expert but they look fake to me. I bought some fakes off ebay before, and the soles had the crinkled leather around the heel area, just like ^ picture shows.  And this is a widely faked style.


----------



## JuneHawk

Can someone authenticate these please?  TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LuvhMyShoes

Morning ladies!
Didn't find a thread for Patrick Cox, so posting it here. I don't know much about Patrick Cox, are these good shoes? They definitely look great on the pics, good price too... Please, if anyone has any advice here, I'll gladly take it  As always: TIA!! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&item=170220657464


----------



## LuvhMyShoes

JuneHawk said:


> Can someone authenticate these please?  TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik-black-spaghetti-strap-heels-with-buckle_W0QQitemZ290232503971QQihZ019QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




They look good, but I would maybe ask for better pic of the sole and the MB logo on the shoe


----------



## LuvhMyShoes

Missrocks said:


> What about this Manolo listing from pitypatsplayhouse?
> 
> I asked for more pictures and they said they didn't have more. Is that suspicious?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-SILVER-DIANAMUS-SHOES-37-5-7-5_W0QQitemZ310052792189QQihZ021QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Again, I would ask to see the sole. These are authentic (the link below), you can also see the Manolo sole on the pic taken from behind. If they can't give you a pic from the bottom, I would not buy. (NGG's shoes are a bit more expensive, but at least you know you're buying 100% authentic!)
Manolo Blahnik Silver Dianamus


----------



## JuneHawk

LuvhMyShoes said:


> Morning ladies!
> Didn't find a thread for Patrick Cox, so posting it here. I don't know much about Patrick Cox, are these good shoes? They definitely look great on the pics, good price too... Please, if anyone has any advice here, I'll gladly take it  As always: TIA!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&item=170220657464



They look good.  I own a pair of Patrick Cox snake skin sandals (that I tried to sell on ebay but didn't sell) and the key features look the same.  They are nice shoes, I say go for it 

June


----------



## Malishka

Hello Ladies, 

Do all Revas have Tory Burch embossed on the sole or not?
I bought one pair and it has it and the other one I just got--does not.  Are there fake Revas?

I got the same pair, but without the "Tory Burch" embossing:


----------



## Malishka

Well, I browsed through many sites and could not find any clear pictures of Revas.  Finally, I found the right pictures and could zoom to the logo: my shoes are real.  Bloomingdales carry the new Revas with differently embossed logo and no "Tory Burch" on the sole.


----------



## LuvhMyShoes

Thanks, June! Hope the PC's are as comfy as they look. You should do what this seller did, she marked them as Louboutins for search term only, and that's how I accidentally found them  (and now I have to buy them as no one will bid against me it seems) :dftt:


----------



## cosmo_grrl

Hey all!

I'm starting a new obessions:  Loubs.

Of course, we all have to start small, can anyone tell me if these are real?

Thank you!


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260243439723&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016


----------



## Renate_

I just bought these lovely Christian Louboutins. Can someone please tell me, are they real? Tell me if you need more pictures! Thank u so much!


----------



## b00mbaka

Malishka said:


> Well, I browsed through many sites and could not find any clear pictures of Revas. Finally, I found the right pictures and could zoom to the logo: my shoes are real. Bloomingdales carry the new Revas with differently embossed logo and no "Tory Burch" on the sole.


 
Yep, you are absolutely correct. I was confused as well, because I bought my 1st pair of revas in 2006 from the TB boutique and my 2nd pair last year from Nordstrom and they had different insoles. The originals didn't have "Tory Burch" written on it at all and the symbol is slightly different. Enjoy your revas!


----------



## MKWMDA

cosmo_grrl said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I'm starting a new obessions:  Loubs.
> 
> Of course, we all have to start small, can anyone tell me if these are real?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260243439723&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016



Havent seen that style faked. You are probably good to go with those!


----------



## MKWMDA

Missrocks said:


> I'm not an expert but they look fake to me. I bought some fakes off ebay before, and the soles had the crinkled leather around the heel area, just like ^ picture shows. And this is a widely faked style.



FAKE FAKE FAKE FAKE FAKE!


IF YOU BUY LOUBOUTINS OFF OF EBAY, PLEASE HAVE THEM AUTHENTICATED IN THE CL SUBFORUM! 

I have never even looked in this thread, and BAM 3 of the questions are about Loubs.


----------



## MKWMDA

Renate_ said:


> I just bought these lovely Christian Louboutins. Can someone please tell me, are they real? Tell me if you need more pictures! Thank u so much!



I still think they are not authentic. As much as I want your first CL purchase to be a great one, I would just avoid all the confusion and send them back. They just do not look good to me.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Can someone please tell me if these are real or not? Am sorry if this is in the wrong place:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270240453003&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017


----------



## JuneHawk

ChanelMommy said:


> Can someone please tell me if these are real or not? Am sorry if this is in the wrong place:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270240453003&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017



I'd ask for more pictures but they look real to me.  Definitely ask for different angles!

June


----------



## LuvhMyShoes

Please help report.. 200226999405
*gromit678* has sold fake CLs before, this time it's Jimmy Choos. I asked for more pictures, from the box and to see the receipt. No answer! I also asked him why the heel was so high, he states it's 3.9 (or 4) inches, the real shoe is 3 and 1/4 inch. He didn't answer that either. 
Does anyone know if this shoe has different heels? I don't think so! (but then again, I could be wrong..)


----------



## ChanelMommy

JuneHawk said:


> I'd ask for more pictures but they look real to me. Definitely ask for different angles!
> 
> June


 
Thank you June, I really want these shoes, even if it's not this auction. They are so cute


----------



## JuneHawk

ChanelMommy said:


> Thank you June, I really want these shoes, even if it's not this auction. They are so cute



The local NM Last Call has had them in light blue for ages and no one seems to buy them.

June


----------



## shamrock0421

I think these are super cute, and - while I can find the Serena style online at some retailers, I can't find these (which, of course, are my favorite).  Something about the auction doesn't feel right to me.

Can anyone help?

Thanks so much.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-TORY-BURCH-...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ I don't know anything about Tory Burch shoes, but I've bought form Hunnel before. She is an honest seller. I did not like the way she packed my shoes though. She stuffed the box into a flat rate box that was too small. Not smart for a $500 CL purchase.  I would ask that she pack your shoes and box carefully if you buy from her.


----------



## shamrock0421

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^ I don't know anything about Tory Burch shoes, but I've bought form Hunnel before. She is an honest seller. I did not like the way she packed my shoes though. She stuffed the box into a flat rate box that was too small. Not smart for a $500 CL purchase. I would ask that she pack your shoes and box carefully if you buy from her.


Thank you, it's good to know that someone had a positive experience with this seller and that the product was authentic.

I'd still be happy to hear from anyone else.  Thank you again.


----------



## Bay

I posted these in the MJ forum and got suggested I'd post here too, hope someone can help me =)

http://www.tradera.com/auction/auction.aspx?aid=66196114


----------



## MonAmie

Please authenticate these Chloe flats, the auction is soon ending

http://cgi.ebay.com/No-Reserve-CHLOE-Paddington-Black-Shoes-Flats-9-9-5_W0QQitemZ180250138724QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63889QQs sPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


http://cgi.ebay.com/Fab-CHLOE-grey-PADDINGTON-leather-moccasin-FLATS-39-5_W0QQitemZ150253218511QQihZ005QQcategoryZ63889QQs sPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHLOE-TAN-PADDINGTON-SHOES-LOAFERS-2MATCH-BAG-SIZE-6-39_W0QQitemZ270241867161QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQ ssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MonAmie

Somebody please help me


----------



## ArmyFashionista

Found these cute chanel boots, but never seen them before .. does anyone know much about them http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320260293882


----------



## dallas

^ Don't know anything about the boots, but the seller is a reputable one.


----------



## MonAmie

Are these Gucci  boots authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120269479026


----------



## Sophie-Rose

http://www.marktplaats.nl/index.php...TxG%2BP5cfeZLTID8e%2FwFBINz%2F&fta_ind=4&fs=1

can anyone tell me if these are real?
the third photo is taken from a website, but the first 2 are the shoes she's selling.
she lives nearby so i would pick them up instead of having them sent... any tips on what to look out for?

and how's the sizing? big small??
thanks


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Are these real?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHANEL-CURR...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thank in advance


----------



## Sophie-Rose

can anyone tell me if these are real?
the third photo is taken from a website, but the first 2 are the shoes she's selling.
she lives nearby so i would pick them up instead of having them sent... any tips on what to look out for?

and how's the sizing? big small??
thanks[/quote]


can anyone help?


----------



## noah8077

Can anyone tell me if the inside tags on Manolo Blahnik shoes bought in London would have:

MANOLO BLAHNIK
LONDON NEW YORK

on them?  I just saw a pair on ebay with a tag like that, help please?


----------



## dallas

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Are these real?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHANEL-CURRENT-Platform-Pumps-Shoes-39_W0QQitemZ320258549238QQihZ011QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Thank in advance




The seller is reputable.


----------



## Glynis

What do you think of these? Are they genuine? I keep seeing this design on Ebay, the box is smaller than usual and the colour is a bit off, and the label inside the shoe seems to be sewn on rather than inserted. I've also never seen a printed "Jimmy Choo" price label. Just counted and there are currently 11 pairs of these (in various sizes) on Ebay UK.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/JIMMY-CHOO-SA...tcZphotoQQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## noah8077

I am pretty sure these are not authentic, but can someone else take a look?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEVER-WORN-MANO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

these too.....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270244752223&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=017


Thanks!


----------



## thalillady

Jimmy Choo sandals: anyone have a sense whether these are the real deal? TIA!! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270244660167&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017


----------



## Renate_

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Are these real? Thanks so much!


----------



## Glynis

Can anyone give me an opinion on the shoes I posted above plus these http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Jimmy-Choo-fa...tcZphotoQQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Again these are in a different shape box to any Jimmy Choo I have ever seen with a printed Jimmy Choo price label. There are loads of these on UK ebay are we being flooded with fakes?  Anybody?


----------



## ifariarn

Hi, can anyone authenticate these YSL wedges? Thanks.





http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220244921915&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## ArmyFashionista

http://cgi.ebay.com/DIOR-800-New-Wo...889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItemThese  I have no clue how to tell real from fake dior

Heres another pair.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320260882303


----------



## madem0iselle

I've noticed there are many fake louboutins out there! so I'm wondering if anyone can help me authenticate this! i can't believe my luck! i've been searching these FOREVER. i do have the lace pigalle but i just love the lace collection that I HAVE to get the platform peeptoe =P I've never bought any designer shoes on ebay. The lace pigalle, I got it in Barneys New York when I was in NYC. So I'm a bit sketch when it comes to ebay.

please nobody take it away from me i'll cry!:cry:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300232205560&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020


----------



## noah8077

Hey all!

Is there anyone who can help me out with my previous questions posted?  I am in a little battle with an ebay seller in regards to shoes I purchased.  She developed an attitude with me as I questioned authenticity.  I am desperatly needing some help ASAP!  Please and thank you!


----------



## dallas

madem0iselle said:


> I've noticed there are many fake louboutins out there! so I'm wondering if anyone can help me authenticate this! i can't believe my luck! i've been searching these FOREVER. i do have the lace pigalle but i just love the lace collection that I HAVE to get the platform peeptoe =P I've never bought any designer shoes on ebay. The lace pigalle, I got it in Barneys New York when I was in NYC. So I'm a bit sketch when it comes to ebay.
> 
> please nobody take it away from me i'll cry!:cry:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300232205560&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020





The seller is reputable.


----------



## madem0iselle

teheheheh thanks dallas hun! =)


----------



## dallas

^ You're welcome.


----------



## jacyh

Can someone please authenticate this for me?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-BLAHNIK-...NameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ShippingPayment

I've always wanted Manolos, but I seem to always go in the Chanel store first! Leaving me with no money left for dear ol' Manolos!


----------



## Glynis

Has anybody got any opinions on the Choos I posted in 757 & 761.  I really would appreciate you views. Have you ever seen genuine boxes like these?


----------



## dallas

^ I'm not an expert but they don't look right to me. I only have one pair of Choos and the box does not look the same as those. Both the box and the shoes look very strange and cheap.


----------



## noah8077

Can anyone help me out with these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370036431730&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

I love them, but are they authentic?  And can someone tell me how the size of Alexander McQueen's run?:shame:


----------



## ifariarn

Hi, can anyone authenticate these shoes? Thank you.


----------



## juneping

can anyone help me w/ these?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300234489063
TIA!!!


----------



## juneping

Glynis said:


> Can anyone give me an opinion on the shoes I posted above plus these http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Jimmy-Choo-fashion-Sandals-New-in-box-tagged-size-5_W0QQitemZ120272160161QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Again these are in a different shape box to any Jimmy Choo I have ever seen with a printed Jimmy Choo price label. There are loads of these on UK ebay are we being flooded with fakes? Anybody?


 
i agree w/ another lady's opinion..maybe fakes..??
i bought a pair of flat sandals before..the box was the same as the heels. the bottom of the shoes were also differernt. mine were leather..not rubber..these look like rubber to me??
they do look bit off to me....can't pinpoint it though
i wouldn't take the risk if i were u.


----------



## jmcadon

Any tips on authenticating Ugg boots? Like maybe stitching or labels or tread?


----------



## Glynis

juneping said:


> i agree w/ another lady's opinion..maybe fakes..??
> i bought a pair of flat sandals before..the box was the same as the heels. the bottom of the shoes were also differernt. mine were leather..not rubber..these look like rubber to me??
> they do look bit off to me....can't pinpoint it though
> i wouldn't take the risk if i were u.


 

I was not thinking about buying any of these at all. I just wanted to warn everyone. I think they are totally fake and there are so many on Ebay UK at the moment of this style and a diamante thong. 

Here's a picture of the real ones from NAP






and a picture of the fake shoes





Look how much longer the inner sole is on the fake pair and there are not diamantes on the ankle strap. The box is totally fake, I can't find a close up of it now, but it is really poor quality and the wrong size.  I have flat Jimmy Choo's and the boxes are normal size.

All of these fakes come with a store bag and a white dustbag and stickers underneath. Everything just screams fake.


----------



## jmcadon

Glynis said:


> I was not thinking about buying any of these at all. I just wanted to warn everyone. I think they are totally fake and there are so many on Ebay UK at the moment of this style and a diamante thong.
> 
> Here's a picture of the real ones from NAP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a picture of the fake shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look how much longer the inner sole is on the fake pair and there are not diamantes on the ankle strap. The box is totally fake, I can't find a close up of it now, but it is really poor quality and the wrong size. I have flat Jimmy Choo's and the boxes are normal size.
> 
> All of these fakes come with a store bag and a white dustbag and stickers underneath. Everything just screams fake.


 
They look fake to me. The dust bag should be lilac as well as the bag. You are right about the box as well. All of my Choos come in the normal size lilac shoebox, even the flat sandals. Some of them do have a rubber sole, tho but it doesn't look like that. It has little circles on it and Jimmy Choo imprinted in different places.


----------



## unlimitedlou

Hi! I was hoping for some opinions on the authenticity of the Chloe t-straps. I purchased them used on Ebay last summer, and never had any reason to question their authenticity, as they seem very well-made.

Since they are a half-size too small, though, I've worn them perhaps once. I'd like to resell them, but not if they are fake, of course! Any thoughts? TIA!


----------



## jmcadon

jmcadon said:


> Any tips on authenticating Ugg boots? Like maybe stitching or labels or tread?


  Are these Real? Here are pics.


----------



## redandgreen

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...ksid=p3907.m29

I have googled these and only found a pair of black ones not brown.
with the black (genuine) ones the label on the insole is lower than this eBay one. and also mainly the fact i cant find any brown ones!

thanks,
x


----------



## Fro de Mar

can anyone authenticate these? TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-478-LANVIN-...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## redandgreen

going by the feedback and the amount the seller has id say theyre real. they have some neutral feedback but its probably with things like delivery etc.


----------



## Fro de Mar

Thanks!


----------



## cutieupdate18

Hi everyone - what do you think of these Chanel shoes?

http://www.malleries.com/chanel-aut...ls-size-38-i-12531-s-165.html?images=true#img

I'm not worried about the seller's honesty (she's a great lady and reputable seller), BUT I just get concerned that THEY believe they are buying genuine goods when they may not be 100% of the time. Has anyone encountered this style? Thanks!


----------



## redandgreen

tbh i wouldnt really know - but...on the insole of the shoes - the logo....seems a bit wonky. i dont know if thats usual??


----------



## redandgreen

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-PRADA-SUE...rkparms=72:12|39:1|65:12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

do these look fake to you guys?


----------



## CatHeart

Could anyone authenticate these chloe boots for me? 
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=230266864907&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...m=230266864907&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013

Thanks!


----------



## noah8077

Does anyone know where I can find someone to authenticate Manolo Blahnik's? Is my best bet the Manolo boutique in New York?

Thanks!


----------



## JuneHawk

noah8077 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find someone to authenticate Manolo Blahnik's? Is my best bet the Manolo boutique in New York?
> 
> Thanks!



www.neimanmarcus.com
www.bergdorfgoodman.com
www.barneys.com
www.marissacollections.com

www.yoox.com has some as well

Those are the websites I know about.

June


----------



## noah8077

JuneHawk said:


> www.neimanmarcus.com
> www.bergdorfgoodman.com
> www.barneys.com
> www.marissacollections.com
> 
> www.yoox.com has some as well
> 
> Those are the websites I know about.
> 
> June


 


Thanks, but I meant I have a pair and I need to see if they are authentic.


----------



## JuneHawk

Sorry,I misread that.  I don't know if the boutique will do that but you can try posting some pictures here and see if someone can help.


----------



## noah8077

See posts #755, #758, #765


I would greatly appreciate any help.  I am more concerned with the Fucshia pair.


----------



## JuneHawk

noah8077 said:


> See posts #755, #758, #765
> 
> 
> I would greatly appreciate any help.  I am more concerned with the Fucshia pair.




First of all, you say you won these shoes but both auctions were won by different people.  That's odd.

Second, I've never seen Manolos with London-New York on the label and my understanding is that Manolo Blahnik only has two types of labels neither of which is that one.  Based on that alone, I'd say they are fake.  However, don't take my word for it. 

What made you question their authenticity to begin with?


----------



## noah8077

JuneHawk said:


> First of all, you say you won these shoes but both auctions were won by different people. That's odd.
> 
> Second, I've never seen Manolos with London-New York on the label and my understanding is that Manolo Blahnik only has two types of labels neither of which is that one. Based on that alone, I'd say they are fake. However, don't take my word for it.
> 
> What made you question their authenticity to begin with?


 


I only won the fucshia pair.  I questioned because of the label....the other pair I asked about had the same kind of label.  After receiving the shoes, more and more things seem 'fishy' about the shoes.  I have a paypal dispute and may need to find someone to authenticate (or not) the pair of shoes.


----------



## noah8077

Here are some pictures of the shoes......


----------



## noah8077




----------



## JuneHawk

noah8077 said:


>



Did they come in the original box?  Is there a model name?


----------



## noah8077

JuneHawk said:


> Did they come in the original box? Is there a model name?


 

No original box, seller said no room to keep box, sent dust bag after I commented.


----------



## JuneHawk

OK, I'm going to give you my opinion but please keep in mind I am not an expert.  Based on the label on the insole and the look of the shoe, I think they are fake.  Manolos have a certain hhmm....silhouette and that shoe looks totally wrong to me.  I have never seen that style or anything remotely like it before.  They look too chunky, which is not like Manolo.  Again, this is based on my personal opinion and knowledge of Manolo Blahnik shoes but I AM NOT AN EXPERT.

I hope things work out for you.


----------



## noah8077

Thank you so much.....anyone else have any helpful info?


----------



## JetSetGo!

Those "Manolos" look fake to me. Sorry!


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150267487550&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

I have no clue if they fake Ed Hardy flip flops, are these authentic? TIA
Seems cheap.


----------



## anglusudy

This is a pair of Christian Louboutin- Aqua Tutti Frutti.
Is it real?






*








*


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150267487550&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT
> 
> I have no clue if they fake Ed Hardy flip flops, are these authentic? TIA
> Seems cheap.


 

Anyone?


----------



## la lola

noah8077 said:


>


Description says they are made of "*alligator skin*" that would justify that price ( since they never been at sex & the city-joke, sorry). Any shoemaker can chek that out. Try starting by define is that a leather (at all) and if yes what kind?! If ti is not as stated, I would think that that is a reasonable ground for a paypal dispute. Great missrepresented item!!!
Btw I would say they are fake!
I am so sorry for you paying them so much....
Good luck


----------



## noah8077

Filed PayPal dispute, seller said to send shoes back.  Hopefully will get refunded today or tomorrow.

Bad, bad ebay experience.  I think the seller might know they are fake and just wanted to settle without making a big deal.....


----------



## la lola

noah8077 said:


> Filed PayPal dispute, seller said to send shoes back. Hopefully will get refunded today or tomorrow.
> 
> Bad, bad ebay experience. I think the seller might know they are fake and just wanted to settle without making a big deal.....


 
I am glad that you will get your money back
Leave him  neg. feedback for selling the fakes
Seller can't leave negatives feedbacks if item was paid so I think you can be safe (so you won't get negative as a revenge feedback!)
:nospam:


----------



## la lola

Anyone.....
Are the Tiger patent decollete being faked?
Is there a list of "most faked" styles of CL's


----------



## jmcadon

jmcadon said:


> Are these Real? Here are pics.


 anybodylooking for uggs authentication...these are fake! See post 780 for pics of the fake uggs.


----------



## amelaura

Hi there, 
new to the site and wondering if somebody could please authenticate these Louboutins please.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Spectacular-Christian-Louboutin-Wedding-Heels-Sz-40-5_W0QQitemZ180264319831QQihZ008QQcategoryZ103220QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Muchly appreciated

Millie


----------



## laureenthemean

la lola said:


> Anyone.....
> Are the Tiger patent decollete being faked?
> Is there a list of "most faked" styles of CL's


The Tiger Decollete is not being faked as far as I know.  If you want to see what is being faked, just check out ioffer.


----------



## Lily3737

Hi, these seem to be okay, but the name of the shoe given to me (which is PUNA) is one that I cannot seem to find anywhere.  Any thoughts are greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Lily3737

Lily3737 said:


> Hi, these seem to be okay, but the name of the shoe given to me (which is PUNA) is one that I cannot seem to find anywhere.  Any thoughts are greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!



Ebay item # would be helpful...it is 300239375387. I can't seem to get the link w/out it showing my highest bid...oops


----------



## matchbox

Hi all, was wondering anyone could help me authenticate this pair of Chanel heels? Thanks so much!


----------



## bsb4tyke

can anyone help me with these shoes?






i thought they were fake because the tag on the back does not look like authentic UGG and neither does that funny looking bear-paw-ish tag at the top of the boot.  oh, and i am asking because the girl is saying that "Ugg sent me these a few months ago...for FREE" so i am just wondering about them


----------



## la lola

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Could you please look at these CL's...Everything looks good but price bother me.... it's kind of too low??


----------



## jfhave

Can someone take a look at these Jimmy Choos?

260260994412


----------



## irissix

Hi, everyone,

If someone has a chance, could someone look at these Chanel flats? http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-AUTHENTIC-C...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Also, could you let me know what the sizing is like on these shoes? I'm usually anywhere from a 37.5 to a 38.5 (I have wide feet), so I'm guessing from other reviews online that I'll need to size up to a 39. 

thanks so much in advance!


----------



## shoeluvr44

Hi I'm new and always leary of buying off eBay.. and since the price seems so much lower than retail, I'm curious as to what you guys think about these:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

They seem real to me, but I'm new to Louboutins and want to get your expert opinions!!!!

Thank you!


----------



## ColdSteel

bsb4tyke said:


> can anyone help me with these shoes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i thought they were fake because the tag on the back does not look like authentic UGG and neither does that funny looking bear-paw-ish tag at the top of the boot.  oh, and i am asking because the girl is saying that "Ugg sent me these a few months ago...for FREE" so i am just wondering about them



These are ugg-style boots but they are NOT UGG BRAND. The tag on the heel is very wrong and the tag at the top doesn't exist on an authentic pair.



irissix said:


> Hi, everyone,
> 
> If someone has a chance, could someone look at these Chanel flats? http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-AUTHENTIC-CHANEL-CAMBON-BALLET-FLATS-SZ-39-9_W0QQitemZ360071070638QQihZ023QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Also, could you let me know what the sizing is like on these shoes? I'm usually anywhere from a 37.5 to a 38.5 (I have wide feet), so I'm guessing from other reviews online that I'll need to size up to a 39.
> 
> thanks so much in advance!



Real. Chanel Cambon ligne flats have the colored sole on the inside of the clear insole... imagine the clear part being poured over the red part. Chanels, at least for me, run half a size small. A 39 would probably work for you. HTH!


----------



## lb001d1471@blue

Hello could someone please help. I bought a pair of used Manolo riding boots off ebay. I think there fake tho, as the manolo label is at the side of the boot and not on the insole, does anybody know please help.


----------



## lb001d1471@blue

Hello, im new on here, i dont even know if im in the right thread(sorry) but im desperate for help. I recently bought some used manolo riding boots from ebay. The Manolo label is on the inside of the side of the boot not the inner sole like other Manolo labels. Are they fake. I dont know how to attatch the ebay pics pleeeeese hellllp thanks


----------



## noah8077

lb001d1471@blue said:


> Hello, im new on here, i dont even know if im in the right thread(sorry) but im desperate for help. I recently bought some used manolo riding boots from ebay. The Manolo label is on the inside of the side of the boot not the inner sole like other Manolo labels. Are they fake. I dont know how to attatch the ebay pics pleeeeese hellllp thanks


 

I just go to the ebay site click on the picture copy it and then paste it in the message here.


----------



## lb001d1471@blue

Hello Noah8077
I give up, ive tried all night to upload pics. I saved them in word and cant change them to jpeg. But please someone heelllp, even if there is no pics someone must know if Manolo  ever put the label at the side near the top of the boot as apose to at the bottom on the in sole. All help greatly appreciated xx


----------



## noah8077

lb001d1471@blue said:


> Hello Noah8077
> I give up, ive tried all night to upload pics. I saved them in word and cant change them to jpeg. But please someone heelllp, even if there is no pics someone must know if Manolo ever put the label at the side near the top of the boot as apose to at the bottom on the in sole. All help greatly appreciated xx


 

What is the website address?  You can post that too.


----------



## lb001d1471@blue

Right folks ive finally got pics, they aint the best, but please look and give an opinion. Thank you Jernnine x


----------



## lb001d1471@blue

And a few more, thanks x


----------



## lb001d1471@blue

ha ha, you know what i was thinking that, but i thought i wouldnt be able to. It would of saved all my frusturation aaaaaahhhh!!!!


----------



## lb001d1471@blue

ShelleyM said:


> Can someone tell if these Chanel cambon flats are authentic? Thank you!


 Hello there, my feeling is that they maybe fake, just because there is part of the c stitched on to the sole. I think Chanel wouldnt have done that


----------



## lb001d1471@blue

Woa, they look so good iyd be fooled.I Hope they do turn out to be real. I got Manolo boots from ebay but im totally sure their fake. The label is nothing like the label on other shoes.


----------



## allaboutshoes

Hello All,

Could you please take a look at the attached photos and authenticate these 'Jimmy Choo' shoes l brought off ebay, l believe they are 100% fake and have asked ebay to stop this seller from selling these on ebay to other unsuspecting buyers and refund my money, however the need a letter/email from a third party identifying they are fake, if you would like to help me you can send me an email if you prefer.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## northsouth

Hi girls! Can anyone help me with this pair of Miu Miu shoes?







http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...ryZ32022QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Do you know what it's even called and from what season? Thanks!


----------



## lb001d1471@blue

I dont know what its called, but i believe they are from the early 90,s as miu miu labels were like that then.The over all appearance ie toe and heal says 90,s style. They look genuine to me good luck x


----------



## Vanillinae

hello 
Any input on these Louboutins would be appreciated... it's the low price that has me iffy on them... you know... might be too good to be true?
CLICK!


----------



## laureenthemean

Vanillinae said:


> hello
> Any input on these Louboutins would be appreciated... it's the low price that has me iffy on them... you know... might be too good to be true?
> CLICK!


There's still 4 days left, and these aren't the VP, they're the Yoyo Zeppa, a less popular style.  Still, they look fake to me.  You should post this in the CL sub-forum.


----------



## mocha beans

Hi- I'm hoping someone can help me.  I've never bought a pair of designer shoes before, but I'm really thinking of bidding on these Manolo's, if I can figure out what to wear with them.  Can someone give me an opinion on whether they're fake or not?  Thanks alot!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260265029672


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-FRYE-Cognac...hash=item220259805716&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318

Can anyone tell me if these Frye boots are authentic? TIA


----------



## aerolin

Anyone, are these authentic?


----------



## JuneHawk

Has anyone dealt with them?  Are they legit?  TIA!


----------



## brigadeiro

Yes and yes


----------



## aerolin

Thanks!

How about these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-...hash=item270258480601&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## aerolin

Just a simple question, on the shoebox of my Manolos the size says 8HB, does this mean 8 or 8 1/2???

TIA


----------



## JuneHawk

aerolin said:


> Thanks!
> 
> How about these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-Sexy-Animal-Print-Sequin-Heels-8-38-NEW_W0QQitemZ270258480601QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270258480601&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318




Those look good to me.


----------



## matchbox

What do you guys think of these pair of manolos ? I find them extremely cute, but I wasn't sure if they are authentic or is it worth the BIN price??
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290247625574&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
:shame:


----------



## MonAmie

Hi

Does these Chloe loafers look authentic?


----------



## amelaura

hi guys just wondering about these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260266954272&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNARL:US:1123


----------



## rdgldy

aerolin said:


> Just a simple question, on the shoebox of my Manolos the size says 8HB, does this mean 8 or 8 1/2???
> 
> TIA


8 and a 1/2, B width


----------



## iseeiwantiget

Hi, I really want some pink Ugg boots and I've found a pair on ebay which look quite good to me. I've compared them to my real ones and everything looks ok except one thing. Can anybody give a second opinion please? I've not mentioned what I think is wrong so I don't influence also the boots are second hand not new.
TIA x


----------



## buzzytoes

Is anyone around to authenticate these Jimmy Choos? http://cgi.ebay.com/UNIQUE-JIMMY-CH...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem They look ok to me except for a)it looks like there are probably some shells missing and b)it says brand new but there is very obviously a stain on the sole of one. TIA!


----------



## noah8077

buzzytoes said:


> Is anyone around to authenticate these Jimmy Choos? http://cgi.ebay.com/UNIQUE-JIMMY-CHOO-LACE-UP-SANDALS-SZ-39-750-RETAIL_W0QQitemZ230273898474QQihZ013QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem They look ok to me except for a)it looks like there are probably some shells missing and b)it says brand new but there is very obviously a stain on the sole of one. TIA!


 

It looks like one of the shells on the shoe is just flipped the wrong direction where the gap is.


----------



## buzzytoes

To me it looked like there were spots with holes for thread but no thread....Like in the fourth pic up from the bottom on the left side there are about three holes on the far side with no thread. Plus the one right above that looks like there is a loose thread hanging out. 
Love your quote


----------



## noah8077

buzzytoes said:


> To me it looked like there were spots with holes for thread but no thread....Like in the fourth pic up from the bottom on the left side there are about three holes on the far side with no thread. Plus the one right above that looks like there is a loose thread hanging out.
> Love your quote


 

One of my kindest friends gave me the idea...suites me so well.  Did you read my message to you?  I'm gonna look closer.....


----------



## oxox

Authentic? 




I'd appreciate any advice.

Thank you!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^SO fake.


----------



## oxox

Thank you!
Just out of curiousity, how can you tell? I'm still learning  And unless I'm in the actual store, I really don't have any idea.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^You should check out the Authenticate thread in the CL sub-forum.


----------



## MonAmie

I didn't have the time to check the authenticity before the auctions ran out, please tell me they are authentic

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=250274808916

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=250274388159


----------



## mlm4485

Can anyone tell me if these are authentic Jimmy Choos?  I have a couple hours to decide on them as I received a second chance offer.  TIA!


----------



## oxox

laureenthemean said:


> ^^You should check out the Authenticate thread in the CL sub-forum.


 
I did that straight away! I'm still in need of CL education before I can confidently buy a pair online. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## aerolin

Can anyone tell if these are authentic? Do Jimmy Choo run a bit small in size? TIA

http://cgi.ebay.com/JIMMY-CHOO-ELM-...ms=39:1|66:2|65:10&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318


----------



## peachi521

Trying to find a Gucci shoe... used to be available online through Neiman Marcus... wondering if this is authentic... they kind of resemble the shoe on Neiman Marcus but I suspect that they are not...?  Thanks 

http://www.gumtree.com/london/14/26213514.html


----------



## peachi521

Hi, can anyone authenticate these shoes?  Thanks in advance!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gucci-Bamboo-Ho...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## peachi521

Or these shoes???

http://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/clo/777862024.html


----------



## malibubarbie

Hi everyone and sorry if I'm in the wrong forum it's my first post:shame:

I have recently bought a pair of Chloe shoes from [URL="http://www.purseblog.com/go-to/eBay.php"]eBay[/URL] and am not really sure if they are genuine. I have heard many rumours over buying anything designer on eBay, but I have sold Jimmy Choo shoes in the past and know there are some genuine (although sparse) items available. 

I did enquire when they were purchased and were told 'this season' last year but have been unable to find a picture of them anywhere in archives. They don't have huge feedback but all positive, not many designer items and has returns policy..To be honest the quality does look very good and I have a genuine chloe bag but no shoes so nothing to compare against. There isn't a Chloe boutique in Birmingham, only Selfridges and think they only sell Chloe bags not shoes...here is the link 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...MEWN:IT&ih=016

and would be grateful if anyone has a solid opinion. I have taken some pics to help and posted them in "Designers Chloe" Forum


Thanks v. much Danielle


----------



## malibubarbie

Figured some pictures would help....


----------



## chynaxdawl

i posted this in the marc jacobs section but i thought maybe i could get more responses here...i really hope these are real because i've wanted these forever!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170246282413&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007
thanks!


----------



## Tyaz

Can someone please tell me if these Manolo Mary Janes are authentic?

Seller: gromit678

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Manolo-Blah...70|39:1|66:2|65:12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318


or these

Seller: Celebshoes

Is this worth the price?  Sorry I dont know much about Manolos, this will be my first pair.  Also this seller has a lot of sizes in this style.

http://cgi.ebay.com/07-MANOLO-BLAHN...2068274QQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116

Thank you I appreciate all your help!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Celebshoes is definitely reputable.  Not positive about the first seller, but the Louboutins he has for sale are real.


----------



## JuneHawk

Tyaz said:


> Can someone please tell me if these Manolo Mary Janes are authentic?
> 
> Seller: gromit678
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Manolo-Blahnik-Black-Patent-Campari-Pumps-36-5-6-5_W0QQitemZ200244671556QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item200244671556&_trkparms=72%3A570%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318
> 
> 
> or these
> 
> Seller: Celebshoes
> 
> Is this worth the price?  Sorry I dont know much about Manolos, this will be my first pair.  Also this seller has a lot of sizes in this style.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/07-MANOLO-BLAHNIK-CAMPARI-MARY-JANE-PUMP-SHOES-36-5-6-5_W0QQitemZ350042068274QQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116
> 
> Thank you I appreciate all your help!



The Campari look good but I'd ask for a picture from the front.


----------



## AJ*chanel

Please please please help!

Authentic? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=130229975710&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=003

Does anyone know anything about the seller? THANKS A LOT!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Don't know anything about MB, but I do know that the seller is very reputable.


----------



## AJ*chanel

Okay, thanks a lot!!!


----------



## millyshops

Fake??

120291893639
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120291893639&_trksid=p2759.l1259

and

140254955455
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Classic-Black...12|39:1|66:2|65:12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318


----------



## Tyaz

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Celebshoes is definitely reputable.  Not positive about the first seller, but the Louboutins he has for sale are real.



Thanks for your help.  I think i'll bid on gromit's shoes cause they are much cheaper than Celebshoes.


----------



## JuneHawk

millyshops said:


> Fake??
> 
> 120291893639
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120291893639&_trksid=p2759.l1259



Those Choos are real.


----------



## millyshops

JuneHawk said:


> Those Choos are real.



Bless you


----------



## rdgldy

very last minute-but what do you think?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...1317&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching


----------



## Za3eeM

what do u think of this shoes
1- http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150280225867&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005
2- http://cgi.ebay.com/GUCCI-Silver-Sn...ryZ63850QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Fiorano

What about these Lanvins?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=190243791688


----------



## laureenthemean

Za3eeM said:


> what do u think of this shoes
> 1- http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150280225867&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005
> 2- http://cgi.ebay.com/GUCCI-Silver-Sn...ryZ63850QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


The first listing has been removed, and the second one looks like stock pictures only?  I would ask for more pictures.


----------



## pursemonkey

How do these MBs look? Also, is the BIN price reasonable? I'm a newbie TIA!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=390000176524&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:PIC&ih=026


----------



## noah8077

pursemonkey said:


> How do these MBs look? Also, is the BIN price reasonable? I'm a newbie TIA!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=390000176524&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAIC&ih=026


 
They look good to m, but I am not an expert, the color I am not sure on.

Here are some at NM--Extra discount if they have your size and color
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Id=cat980731&index=4&cmCat=cat000000cat980731


To give you a comparison of price anyway.


----------



## pursemonkey

^Thanks so much


----------



## noah8077

pursemonkey said:


> ^Thanks so much


 
You are welcome.  I also notice footcandy has these in red & yellow  $317.50, but I did not check out the size.  Cute!


----------



## whiteorleander

i have just bought these shoes:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...1313&satitle=220266899832%09&category0=&fvi=1
are they authentic?
thanks a lot in advance


----------



## lilackatz

Hi Can I ask about Chloe Boots here ? 
I have a pair of Chloe Paddington Boots in brown and did have them in black. Stupidly i sold the black ones and now my daughter would like a pair. I have seen some on E-Bay but something worries me about them + the seller seemed to change her story when i asked questions .
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...tab%3DWatching

Does anyone know of anywhere else I might get some if these prove to be fake? Thanks


----------



## mrsmissoni

MonAmie said:


> Hi
> 
> Does these Chloe loafers look authentic?


 Yep totaly, ive got them and i got mine from cricket in liverpool x


----------



## digablebeatz

Hi All! I just purchased a grass green MJ venetia and am salivating over these matching oxford/loafer pumps. I've never owned MJ shoes before. Can someone authenticate these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140259701000&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=004

TIA!


----------



## Sallyanne

Hi everyone, the girls in the MJ forum thought you may be able to help with authenticating these shoes. Thanks heaps

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=140258020761&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004


----------



## pinkpurse1

can anyone authenticate these pradas for me please??? thank you

http://cgi.ebay.com/PRADA-1F9901-WHI...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## wis3ly

^^please authenticate them.


----------



## allaboutshoes

Hi all,

Are the Jimmy Choos real?


----------



## buzzytoes

Can anyone authenticate these? Without going over to my friend's closet to look at her Manolos I can't tell. The brand running down the sole seems weird to me but I am not the best judge. Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## noah8077

buzzytoes said:


> Can anyone authenticate these? Without going over to my friend's closet to look at her Manolos I can't tell. The brand running down the sole seems weird to me but I am not the best judge. Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-Pink-Suede-Loafer-Heels-Pumps-38-5-BOX_W0QQitemZ180279823471QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

Those looked authentic to me...you didn't get them though, boo.


----------



## cuddle x bear

hopefully someone can help me with these:


----------



## noah8077

They look good to me, with this one picture, but I am not an expert.  I would ask for a picture of the bottoms of the shoes.



cuddle x bear said:


> hopefully someone can help me with these:


----------



## irissix

hi, ladies, my sister bought these for me a while back and i just wanted to make sure that these flats are authentic. could you take a look and let me know? TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230272267914


----------



## **shoelover**

Are these the real deal? By mushroom_city?
Should i go for a 36 or 36 1/2? I have a pair of patent CL Mad Marys and there a 36 my true size however i have heel slippage. Please please help my wish of owning these come true! 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Breathless-Christian-Louboutin-Blue-Rolando-Heels-36_W0QQitemZ190247899986QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item190247899986&_trkparms=39%3A1|66%3A4|65%3A10|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## jh4200

shoelover, these are authentic - mushroom_city is a reputable seller.  i see the auction has already ended - did you get them?


----------



## **shoelover**

jh4200 no i didn't because i wasn't sure if they where authentic. Plus I keep getting paranoid about CL sizing. it's my own fault...darn it..grr...


----------



## jh4200

Aw, that's ok - another pair will come your way!  In the future, you're better off posting on the CL sub-forum authentication thread, since the ladies over there usually answer very, very quickly!


----------



## **shoelover**

I've been searching high and low for the EB pair and then i hesitated because of sizing. Does suede stretch alot? thanks so much for the advice.


----------



## jh4200

I don't have a pair of Rolandos, so I don't want to give you a misleading answer.  Check out the CL sizing thread for info, and you can also post your question there, so someone more knowledgeable than me can help you.  Here's the link:

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/christian-louboutin-sizing-guide-201020.html


----------



## ShelleyBaby

Can someone tell me if this site is the real deal or is it fake? I ask because I'm suprised at the low prices.

http://www.australianuggboots.com.au/uk/products/classic_tall/index.html


----------



## RichBabyBentley

fashionandgifts.co.uk
authenti ugg site or not ?TIA


----------



## FashionAddict46

I don't know this sounds fishy to me. If you read the "about us" page they say Ugg is accossiated with a style not a brand and that they sell their own Uggs manufactured in Australia. They say the later produces in china. Not true as I have Authentic Uggs and they say made in New zealand or USA. Sounds like they are making their own "Uggs" but are using a label that looks very familiar...


----------



## neatfreak

It's real for what they are advertising, which is the style of boot. If it's the well known BRAND of boot you are after, these aren't them. They are being very sneaky though with the labeling and description.


----------



## leothelnss

They are not "ugg brand".


----------



## leaf69erin

Being someone from Australia, we refer to any style of sheep skin slippers as "UGGS", so be wary of the websites you come across.This website sells "genuine Australian ugg boots" because they are made from Australian/NZ sheepskin however they are not the 'UGG brand' that is popular in the states. The UGG brand is alot cheaper here then in the USA, so if you can find someone who exports it then goodluck!!


----------



## leaf69erin

After reading the FAQ I found that the website answered your question 

"Do you sell the "UGG Australia" sheepskin boots?

We get this question regularly and the answer is NO! We sell our own products, manufactured here in Melbourne, Australia by Binder Productions Pty Ltd. We are not affiliated to the US company that own the UGG Australia brand - called Deckers. The word Ug,Ugh,Ugg has been associated with a style (not brand)of footwear for many years in Australia so you will find many people advertising ug,ugg or ugh boots. The word ugg is found in the Macquarie Dictionary. Most of the UGG AustraliaTM production occurs in China and not in Australia.

Hope this is helpful!
   Erin.


----------



## irish_clover

neatfreak said:


> It's real for what they are advertising, which is the style of boot. If it's the well known BRAND of boot you are after, these aren't them. They are being very sneaky though with the labeling and description.





I agree. These aren't the branded UGG'S.


----------



## aquablueness

nope, don't go near them.


----------



## ruby_tuesday

Hi girls,

Im not sure if anyone can help me here, but i was browsing eBay and came across these chloe platforms 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&it em=220275649055

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&it em=150289561943

I was hoping someone could tell me whether they are authentic? i feel as though im walking blind, i have no idea when it comes to chloe shoes *cringe*

any help would be very much appreciated

cheers!! xx


----------



## palmbeachdiva

Hi can anyone authenticate these Louis Vuitton sandals? Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130252340744&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=003


----------



## beck77

need help with lanvin.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220275946019

thanks inadvance


----------



## mrsmissoni

noah8077 said:


> I just go to the ebay site click on the picture copy it and then paste it in the message here.


 Hello, Noah, ivre posted pics of boots, what do you think real or fake thanks.


----------



## shoecrazy

How do these Valentinos look?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Valentino-Garav...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Thanks!


----------



## aki_sato

Are these Lanvins real?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Lanvin-Leather-...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

TIA


----------



## aki_sato

One more please 
http://cgi.ebay.com/LANVIN-NEW-BOX-...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Thank you!


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ those both look okay to me.


----------



## aki_sato

Found this as well
http://cgi.ebay.com/LANVIN-NEW-BOX-...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Thanks!


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ aren't those the same as the ones you posted above?


----------



## aki_sato

meggyg8r said:


> ^^ aren't those the same as the ones you posted above?


 oopss!!
I meant to paste this one:
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-LANVI...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## noah8077

http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-MANOLO-BLAHNIK-FUSCHIA-ALLIGATOR-SHOES-37_W0QQitemZ280266463087QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item280266463087&_trkparms=72%3A1163%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


Can anyone comment on these?


----------



## Chins4

^I can only comment on the Choos I have had from this seller but they were genuine - she was a great seller


----------



## bagpunk

are these OK? THANKS!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180287204582&_trksid=p2759.l1259


----------



## bagpunk

another help please?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270274715164

thanks!!


----------



## meggyg8r

aki_sato said:


> oopss!!
> I meant to paste this one:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-LANVIN-BLUE-LEATHER-BALLERINA-FLATS-7-5_W0QQitemZ330268970030QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item330268970030&_trkparms=72%3A1163%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



those look good to me.  great price too.


----------



## tflamme

Hi ladies, are these UGG shoes real or fake? TIA
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/UGG-Australia...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## bagpunk

another zanotti boots. thank you!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220277405709


----------



## meggyg8r

tflamme said:


> Hi ladies, are these UGG shoes real or fake? TIA
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/UGG-Australia-Women-Classic-Short-boots-Sand-UK-3-US-5_W0QQitemZ300256061720QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262



I think they look okay, but I would get more pictures first.  They only posted 2 and they aren't great pics.


----------



## kamania

Hi ladies, can someone advise if this Gucci Flats are real: 
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Gucci-Womens...NameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em122

TIA


----------



## tflamme

meggyg8r said:


> I think they look okay, but I would get more pictures first. They only posted 2 and they aren't great pics.


 Thanks!!! I will ask for more


----------



## CLGirl

Does ELUXURYSHOES sell authentic shoes?


----------



## CLGirl

Sorry I'm fairly new here.  It looks like I should have done more research first.  I found a thread where it says eluxuryshoes is authentic. Sorry all.


----------



## kamania

or did anyone know bruckner-farr






sells authentic shoes? thanks 



kamania said:


> Hi ladies, can someone advise if this Gucci Flats are real:
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Gucci-Womens-Shoe-Flat-Black-Patent-35-5-5-5-425-00_W0QQitemZ270274719855QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em122
> 
> TIA


----------



## bagpunk

anybody? thanks!



bagpunk said:


> are these OK? THANKS!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180287204582&_trksid=p2759.l1259


----------



## bagpunk

trying again:

ZANOTTI BOOTS, these two pairs seem different from each other although they are suppose to be the same model: look at the heels.... can anyone tell if one of them is a fake? thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220277405709

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270274715164&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## CLGirl

Are these Manolo's the real deal, and does anyone know anything about this seller, Rentmeahandbag?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=160281526764


----------



## strawberry77

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130255092511

Can someone tell if these are real or fake?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I don't know, that seller sure does have a lot of MJ mouse flats.


----------



## techie81

Are these ok? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120304198382


----------



## techie81

strawberry77 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130255092511
> 
> Can someone tell if these are real or fake?



Yeah, she has a ton and I can't believe they're so cheap.


----------



## keya

Does anyone know of any reputable sellers that sell Ugg boots? It's getting cold here and I've decided I want a crochet pair in grey, I think the style is named Cardy (according to the search I just did on ebay) I have absolutely no clue on how to tell if a pair of Uggs are fake or not. 

TIA!


----------



## meggyg8r

^^

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2950256...-0984-DD11-98CA-001422107090&mr:referralID=NA

http://www.journeys.com/catalog_detail.aspx?id=79328

http://www.onlineshoes.com/productpage.asp?gen=w&pcid=101540&adtrack=froogle&term=women%27s+ugg+australia+classic+cardy&offer=

http://www.zappos.com/n/p/p/7396964/c/27063.html


----------



## meggyg8r

Sorry, not all of those were gray, but I think Nordstrom and Journeys were.


----------



## evoquant

it's getting cold in Massachusetts, my feet are already feeling a slight nip in flip flops 

so i think it's time i caved in for Uggs.

how do these look? :| 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=380063749627


----------



## jane

I checked toolhaus but could use some extra eyes on these Prada boots to be sure: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260286613992

thanks all


----------



## meggyg8r

evoquant said:


> it's getting cold in Massachusetts, my feet are already feeling a slight nip in flip flops
> 
> so i think it's time i caved in for Uggs.
> 
> how do these look? :|
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=380063749627


 
Those look authentic.

The seller does have some negative and neutral feedback regarding a few of their Ugg sales though so you may want to take that into consideration.


----------



## RedSoleAddict

Hi, can someone please tell me what the think of these shoes? 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Jimmy-Choo-C...yZ103219QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## beck77

need help with this 2. thanks.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lanvin-black-ba...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lanvin-mirror-b...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## meggyg8r

beck77 said:


> need help with this 2. thanks.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Lanvin-black-ballerina-flat-w-strap-37-US-7-New_W0QQitemZ230293401890QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item230293401890&_trkparms=72%3A1205|39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A12|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Lanvin-mirror-ballerina-flats-37-1-2-US-7-1-2-New_W0QQitemZ230293402940QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item230293402940&_trkparms=72%3A1205|39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A12|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14




Those are both good.   Great prices, too, snatch those up if they are your size!!!


----------



## beck77

meggyg8r said:


> Those are both good.   Great prices, too, snatch those up if they are your size!!!



thanks!!! I have been coming back every now and then to check if any reply.


----------



## ifariarn

hi, can anyone authenticate these shoes or know this seller?


http://cgi.ebay.com/MARNI-Runway-Da...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## vertebraille

Hi
Could someone please authenticate this sellers shoes?
http://stores.ebay.com/mjshoes2008

Specifically this pair
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-by-jacobs-...5136822QQihZ003QQcategoryZ55780QQcmdZViewItem

thanks!!


----------



## beck77

i did not get the other one 
i find another one, can someone help? thanks.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/purple-satin-patent-lanvin-paris-ballet-pumps-4-5_W0QQitemZ250297865873QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250297865873&_trkparms=72%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## meggyg8r

beck77 said:


> i did not get the other one
> i find another one, can someone help? thanks.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/purple-satin-patent-lanvin-paris-ballet-pumps-4-5_W0QQitemZ250297865873QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250297865873&_trkparms=72%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
Authentic


----------



## beck77

meggyg8r said:


> Authentic



thanks.  hope the seller is willing to ship overseas. now pending for reply. 
really hope I can get it this time.
the bad thing about living out of US, i alway need to pend for reply on shipping overseas, then someone beat me to it.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ aww, I hope it works out for you!!


----------



## mama b

She said she got them at Bloomingdales. Ive been looking for these for 3 years!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220281551061&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## kaka

is this authentic ?  tia


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=350101025109&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=022


----------



## keya

meggyg8r said:


> ^^
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2950256?cm_cat=datafeed&cm_pla=shoes:women:boots&cm_ite=ugg(r)_australia_'cardy'_classic_boot:202466&cm_ven=Froogle&mr:trackingCode=E6B5D38F-0984-DD11-98CA-001422107090&mr:referralID=NA
> 
> http://www.journeys.com/catalog_detail.aspx?id=79328
> 
> http://www.onlineshoes.com/productp...erm=women's+ugg+australia+classic+cardy&offer=
> 
> http://www.zappos.com/n/p/p/7396964/c/27063.html



Thanks, but I'm in Europe and unfortunately none of those sites ship internationally.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ well they all stink then.


----------



## techie81

How is this pair? TIA!


http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w101/patgirl81/Shoes/IMG_2072.jpg

http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w101/patgirl81/Shoes/IMG_2071.jpg

http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w101/patgirl81/Shoes/IMG_2069.jpg


----------



## meluvs2shop

mama b said:


> She said she got them at Bloomingdales. Ive been looking for these for 3 years!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220281551061&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



great boots!!!


----------



## Zucnarf

What about this?
Who made them?


----------



## leslieh74

Do theses boots look authentic?http://cgi.ebay.com/GORGEOUS-JIMMY-CHOO-TALL-BOOTS_W0QQitemZ260290897191QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260290897191&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## leslieh74

And how about these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280269986660


----------



## lilackatz

Hi Is it ok to ask about these Chloe boots here? The experts on the Chloe thread say they're not so up on the boots.Was just wondering if you guys think these boots are authentic. She's not doing herself any favours in the way she describes them in the title. I have been looking for some for ages.these are quite a high price so want to make sure they're ok. Have asked questions about where they are from,receipt,cards,box etc but not had reply yet.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GENUINE-CHLOE-...d=p3911.c0.m14

Please experts - let me know what you think.


----------



## ILoveMyBug

What does anyone think about these? Also does anyone know how Prada shoes run?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Prada-sling-b...39:1|66:2|65:15|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Asirign475

wow those are really classy.


----------



## Glynis

ILoveMyBug said:


> What does anyone think about these? Also does anyone know how Prada shoes run?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Prada-sling-b...39:1|66:2|65:15|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
They are very pretty.  I have a satin pair of Prada slingbacks and they run true to size for me.


----------



## rdgldy

ILoveMyBug said:


> What does anyone think about these? Also does anyone know how Prada shoes run?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Prada-sling-back-shoe-size-41-8-uk_W0QQitemZ160286139136QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item160286139136&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


  those are lovely-I have always found Pradas tts for me


----------



## ILoveMyBug

Thanks so much Glynis and rdgldy


----------



## saudilondoner

hi can any 1 help with these?they same weird 2 me!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120309945280&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123


----------



## Aitana

Hello, I am new on the forum and would appreciate if you could help me authenticate these: 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Genuine-CHLOE...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

the seller says she bought them on net-a-porter, but that they haven't given her teh care card... 

Thank you!!


----------



## meggyg8r

saudilondoner said:


> hi can any 1 help with these?they same weird 2 me!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120309945280&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123


 
They seem a little weird to me too but I think it's because the seller took really crappy pictures.  I think they are okay.  But if you read on the listing, the seller sewed them after she ripped them.  You can see where she sewed them in picture #5.  Might want to be aware of that.


----------



## brenda21

Can someone tell me if these are okay?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270279704612


----------



## Katykit01

I want to buy these Decoltissimo for my sister as a gift but the stitch work on the top shoe looks suspicious  not sure if these are authentic CL's...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## leslieh74

leslieh74 said:


> And how about these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280269986660


 

Any thoughts on these?


----------



## northsouth

are these authentic Manolos?

http://cgi.ebay.ph/Manolo-Blahnik-B...ryZ53564QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thanks!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Katykit01 said:


> I want to buy these Decoltissimo for my sister as a gift but the stitch work on the top shoe looks suspicious  not sure if these are authentic CL's...
> 
> Thanks in advance!



These look fine to me.


----------



## BrusselsSprout

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=190250366037

Anyone know this seller? I purchased these (the hong kong thing made me nervous) - I got them and they were a dark royal blue, and size 37 was about 1 size too big (and I know Miss Fred runs small). Also the logo on the bottom was not just the one simple frame (see pic 1) but has numerous frames around the text. I get the feeling I know the answer but need some confirmation.

Are these fake? I will put up some more pics of the actual shoe later.

pic 1 my other shoes look like this.... http://i1.iofferphoto.com/img/item/439/148/36/o_architek_bottom.jpg
the bottom of my shoes look like this but have three frames around the words vero ....

Thanks for any help you guys can give me.

xoxo


----------



## BrusselsSprout

This is not my shoe, but someone else posted a bottom very similar to mine on another authenticate post...so this is what I meant as far as three frames as opposed to one....

http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m316/RocKandy718/halooween410.jpg

I am going to take pictures of my shoes now to post!

Thanks


----------



## meluvs2shop

^ you should go to the CL subforum to assist with any CL questions you may have.


----------



## laureenthemean

BrusselsSprout said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=190250366037
> 
> Anyone know this seller? I purchased these (the hong kong thing made me nervous) - I got them and they were a dark royal blue, and size 37 was about 1 size too big (and I know Miss Fred runs small). Also the logo on the bottom was not just the one simple frame (see pic 1) but has numerous frames around the text. I get the feeling I know the answer but need some confirmation.
> 
> Are these fake? I will put up some more pics of the actual shoe later.
> 
> pic 1 my other shoes look like this.... http://i1.iofferphoto.com/img/item/439/148/36/o_architek_bottom.jpg
> the bottom of my shoes look like this but have three frames around the words vero ....
> 
> Thanks for any help you guys can give me.
> 
> xoxo



Mushroom_city is a reputable seller.  Do a search and you will see that everyone on the CL forum says the same.


----------



## BrusselsSprout

Yes, I saw a few comments about that, but I find the shoes to be strangely finished.

So, what I find most strange is the fading color, the sloppy finish on the insole, the traces of dark color on the red sole, the dark color of the blue....(see pics)

Does anyone have a pair of these???? Or pictures of a pair in natural lighting???? 

I am posting on the the CL forum to see the responses. I do trust her as a seller but I own many louboutins and these just seem off...

Thanks again!


----------



## *bubs

im hoping if someone could authenticate these ugg short in chocolate. please reply soon as its ending real soon. thank you in advance!


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ those look fine to me.


----------



## *bubs

another pair..tia!


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ good


----------



## *bubs

meggyg8r said:


> ^^ good



how do you determine if these are real? also, should i follow the same guide if im looking at the ugg cardy? thanks for the quick reply btw!!


----------



## meggyg8r

I just go by my own experience.  I own 4 or 5 pairs of Uggs and they look like they have the same characteristics as my own.  I don't want to say exactly what I'm looking for because sometimes counterfeiters (sp?!?) lurk the forums and learn how to make better knock-offs.  If you're unsure about the Cardys, just post them here and someone will help you!


----------



## *bubs

ok will do..thanks a bunch =)


----------



## beck77

need help with this. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Nude-leathe...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.com/GIUSEPPE-ZANOTT...hZ003QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

thanks for helping.


----------



## ugadawgrx

Can you tell me if any of these flats are real? Thanks so much!! I really appreciate the help!

1. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-MARC-JACOBS-Silver-Ballerina-MOUSE-CAT-36-6-US_W0QQitemZ250299497654QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250299497654&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14[/URL]

2. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-SHOES-sandals-ballet-silver-mouse-36_W0QQitemZ350103362257QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item350103362257&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14[/URL]

3. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/marc-by-SILVER-lame-mouse-shoes-jacobs-36_W0QQitemZ270280728631QQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116[/URL]

4. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-by-jacobs-pony-hair-mouse-flats-shoes-eur36_W0QQitemZ130259779434QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item130259779434&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14[/URL]


----------



## keya

Does anyone know if the seller Mz_Uggs on ebay sells authentic Uggs? 
It's going to be winter her real soon and I want a pair of Cardy boots (none of the online stores I've been directed to ship to Europe and they retail for $300 here, which is just silly when you can get them for half in the US) 

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Womens-Classic-Cardy-Crochet-Grey-Ugg-Boots-UK-5_W0QQitemZ110279794718QQihZ001QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

TIA!


----------



## teresarenee

Can you please take a look and let me know if these are authentic?  The misspelled name kind of throws me.

Auction #  130260056108

TIA,

Teresa


----------



## teresarenee

Sorry, Here is the link for the auction on ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130260056108&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=003

Thanks again,

Teresa


----------



## keya

^ The Anemones look good to me


----------



## maychai76

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Hi ladies,are these real?Thanks!


----------



## kcdee0527

hi!
pls authenticate this pair of manolos?
thanks


----------



## candice19

Hi Ladies!!  Any opinions on the authenticity of these MBMJ mouse flats?

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-by-MARC-JA...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

thanks!!


----------



## Sheena841

Hello Everyone! Can you all tell me if these are authentic? TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=230297705577


----------



## *bubs

can someone tell me if these are auth uggs? tia!


----------



## meggyg8r

bubs, those look good to me.


----------



## bagladyseattle

hi everyone, I don't know too much about Prada shoes. I only have two pairs and I love them. I just bought this pair of black pump on eBay. Could you please help authenticate this pair of shoe?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=220287068614


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Link isn't working for me.


----------



## bagladyseattle

Sorry, here it goes.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=220287068614


----------



## phoebeG

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160266978097&category=103219

Hi, can someone take a look at these juicy couture carmens for me please? TIA!


----------



## *bubs

Hi i just got these authenticated but i knew i was going to miss the bidding time so i asked the seller for a best offer. Since she couldnt because someone has already bidded, she said she could get another one from her supplier but itll take 3 weeks. i asked why and she said:

"Because the item is shipped directly from China. Classic tall and classic short are manufactured in China. I have my way to get the authentic ones directly from the manufactors through my friend. This is why my price is lower than in the mall, and I only have classic tall and short. But not any other designs. That's why it takes 3 weeks to get here. Thanks"

...i know uggs are made in china but directly coming from china, is that fine then? im just afraid theyll be A+ fake or something? any opinions? tia!




*bubs said:


> can someone tell me if these are auth uggs? tia!


----------



## linpaddy

candice19 said:


> Hi Ladies!!  Any opinions on the authenticity of these MBMJ mouse flats?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-by-MARC-JACOBS-SILVER-LEATHER-CAT-FLATS-39-9-SHOES_W0QQitemZ390000234610QQihZ026QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> thanks!!


----------



## bagladyseattle

Thanks Linpaddy!


----------



## heini_t

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-by-jacobs-BLACK-mouse-flats-SHOES-US38-EUR38-5_W0QQitemZ130262242216QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item130262242216&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14

Anyone know about these? Too good to be true?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Probably.  She seems to have several for sale, and has sold a ton as well.


----------



## tuvili

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...39:1|66:2|65:15|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

How about these?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Post them here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/authenticate-these-louboutins-213672.html
The ladies in the CL forum will help you out for sure!


----------



## keya

keya said:


> Does anyone know if the seller Mz_Uggs on ebay sells authentic Uggs?
> It's going to be winter her real soon and I want a pair of Cardy boots (none of the online stores I've been directed to ship to Europe and they retail for $300 here, which is just silly when you can get them for half in the US)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Womens-Classic-Cardy-Crochet-Grey-Ugg-Boots-UK-5_W0QQitemZ110279794718QQihZ001QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262
> 
> TIA!



shameless bump since I never got an answer


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ did you ever end up getting them?  I see the listing has ended.. they had 22 available?  That is a bad sign..


----------



## keya

^ I didn't get them, I wanted to hear someone's opinion first.


----------



## candice19

linpaddy said:


>


 Thank you!  I tried on the new mouse shoes in the store today.. I'm a 8.5 but I think I need a 10!!  Any idea on how the size of the old version compares to the new version?


----------



## Little_Girly

not sure if this is in the right thread but can anyone please tell me who designs these shoes as seen on french actress Juliette Binoche







Pic from getty images

Thx


----------



## beck77

need help with these 2 miu miu shoes. thanks in advance.

http://cgi.ebay.com/MIU-MIU-BLACK-PATENT-T-STRAP-SANDALS-HEELS-ITALY-SIZE-7_W0QQitemZ290261765295QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item290261765295&_trkparms=72%3A1421%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.com/Miu-Miu-black-p...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## september86

Thanks


----------



## beck77

beck77 said:


> need help with these 2 miu miu shoes. thanks in advance.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MIU-MIU-BLACK-PATENT-T-STRAP-SANDALS-HEELS-ITALY-SIZE-7_W0QQitemZ290261765295QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item290261765295&_trkparms=72%3A1421%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Miu-Miu-black-patent-leather-pumps-37-US-7-New_W0QQitemZ230300620219QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item230300620219&_trkparms=72%3A1421%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14http://cgi.ebay.com/Miu-Miu-black-p...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
anyone can help?


----------



## starletsparkle

Are these real?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260300429042


----------



## starletsparkle

& these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/1050-PHENOMINAL-CHANEL-RNWY-SATIN-BOW-PUMPS-SHOES-38_W0QQitemZ310084459930QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item310084459930&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A3%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## dallas

starletsparkle said:


> Are these real?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260300429042




The seller is reputable.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Authentic manolos??

here's the link to the pictures:

http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...,180657708&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0

also does anyone know how these run?


----------



## beck77

need help with these 2 pairs of jimmy choo. thanks.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250310172174

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=350111238648


----------



## Ms.Chrissy

*help please--*

*Authentic or not?*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130263442309


----------



## noah8077

Can someone help me with these?  I am dying for a pair!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=140275589470


----------



## noah8077

Ms.Chrissy said:


> *help please--*
> 
> *Authentic or not?*
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130263442309


 

I bet you can get a quick response if you post this in the Authentication Thread CL sub-forum


----------



## Miss 2 A

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...Y-SIZES-MARC-JACOBS-SHOES-A-W0QQAdIdZ83043448

Does anyone know if these are real?  I honestly have no idea. The add seems a bit weird. 
Thanks!


----------



## noah8077

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260305104114&ssPageName=MERC_VI_RSCC_Pr4_PcY_BIN_Stores_IT&refitem=250313847249&itemcount=4&refwidgetloc=active_view_item&usedrule1=StoreCatToStoreCat&usedrule2=CrossSell_LogicX&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget&_trksid=p284.m184&_trkparms=algo%3DDR%26its%3DS%252BI%252BSS%26itu%3DISS%252BUCI%252BSI%26otn%3D1


Can anyone help with these Manolo's?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I don't know anything about Manolos, but that seller is a reputable seller of Louboutins.  I think she just buys them on sale and resells.


----------



## noah8077

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## chloe-babe

Hi lovely ladies,
Could I have some assistance with these 2 pairs of CLs please 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320313121324

and these

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Sexy-Christian-Louboutin-Mohair-Burgundy-Peep-Toe_W0QQitemZ200265542103QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item200265542103&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

looking in the CL thread on authenticating there seems to be so many more fakes around than there used to be 
Thank you


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ your best bet is to post those in the CL subforum authentication thread.


----------



## GAMOGIRL

This is my first post to authenticate; can anyone tell me anything about this seller and/or if these shoes are real?:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=370103905167

Thank You!

P.S. I posted on YSL and they suggested I post here as well!


----------



## gypas

GAMOGIRL said:


> This is my first post to authenticate; can anyone tell me anything about this seller and/or if these shoes are real?:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=370103905167
> 
> Thank You!
> 
> P.S. I posted on YSL and they suggested I post here as well!




Hi I ve seen your post on YSL but cannot access the ebay page, the tribute sandals did come without a t bar I got mine red lower heel from YSL London and they are exactly this shape
If you want to try to repost the listing we can all have a look


----------



## gypas

GAMOGIRL said:


> This is my first post to authenticate; can anyone tell me anything about this seller and/or if these shoes are real?:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=370103905167
> 
> Thank You!
> 
> P.S. I posted on YSL and they suggested I post here as well!




Hello again GAMOGIRL, I think I found the shoes 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370103905167
They look ok normally they make fakes after the designs most celebrities wear and celebrities tend to go for higher heels!
These are exactly the shoes I ve got but I am not very happy with the colour. The seller mentions that the colour in real life is darker but I would be happier if I were to see the darker colour. 
Good luck


----------



## GAMOGIRL

Thanks gypas! I sent the seller a question email a few days ago, but have yet to get any response I am nervous enough about buying designer stuff from ebay, that nonresponsive sellers just turn me off...oh well, thanks for everyone's input!


----------



## la lola

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BNIB-Christian-Louboutin-Very-Prive-Shoes-38-5-Black_W0QQitemZ160295808202QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item160295808202&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
Look wrong to me...
What do you all think???


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Hi..I'm looking to buy Ugg Sundance tall boots on ebay. they discontinued them so the only place to find them right now is on ebay. Is it safe to buy Uggs there? Or is finding an authentic pair like finding a needle in a haystack? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-UGG-S...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.com/UGG-AUSTRALIA-S...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.com/UGG-AUSTRALIA-S...5256943QQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116


----------



## luxestyle2009

http://shop.ebay.fr/merchant/sophieb5137

Hello ! I am from Paris and i already own a pair of slingbacks and i would like to grow my CL collection, so there is this seller and i would like to have your precious help.
Thanks by advance.
Sou
great forum !!


----------



## chynaxdawl

i know these are men's shoes but if anyone can help, that'd be greatly appreciated: http://cgi.ebay.com/SALVATORE-FERRA...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## chynaxdawl

i bought these already and the seller guaranteed them to be authentic of my money back. but i know there are tons of fake mouse shoes floating around...does anyone if these are real?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=230304422652
tia!


----------



## anfa

Can anyone tell me whether they think these Louboutins are fake? Thanks!


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ post in the CL subforum..


----------



## regeens

Hi! Help on these please.  Is this a reputable seller? TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130266007901&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=003


----------



## katdva

Hi, can you please tell me if these look authentic? I just bought them but didn't send payment yet.

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:13|39:1|240:1318


----------



## lonelymimi

Does this look like a good UGG dealer? Authentic? Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-UGG-CLASSIC-TALL-CHOCOLATE-BROWN-UGGS-5-5-5-6_W0QQitemZ200270837747


----------



## simpleplan

according to the guide it looks real.


----------



## Jprojectrunway

Im not sure if this is in the correct spot, but are these Christian Louboutins authentic???
They are so freakin' gorgeous w/ a great price tag 

Thank you!!


----------



## regeens

^hi. if you post it at the CL thread, you'll get a response.


----------



## rishin

Saw these and thought they might make a good xmas gift for someone I know but the price is making me doubt the authenticity? ANY Help would be appreciated! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350123052501


----------



## Sophie-Rose

anyone know if these uggs are really?
http://link.marktplaats.nl/207548626

I've asked seller to send me more photo's so will post them later!!
thanks


----------



## IrisCole

The girls in the Chloe forum said to try posting this here.  Could someone take a peek at these Chloe Loafers to see whether they're fake or not? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320317477865&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011

TIA!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

are these uggs real?
I know the photo's are bad, but maybe some one can tell...


----------



## *bubs

hi is this an auth pair of uggs? thank you


----------



## *bubs

..here are a few more pics..tia


----------



## appleye

Louboutin Ariella boots real or no?


----------



## appleye

and these?


----------



## regeens

^appleye, your best bet of getting a response on these CLs would be posting these at the CL forum.  It's the thread above the "authenticate those shoes".


----------



## appleye

^ Thanks so much, I will


----------



## thoang0705

Anyone know if the seller theitalianconnection is legit?


----------



## ouragan

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330285293212&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:GB:1123

anyyone know if these are real?! i asked the seller about the label on the shoe because it has no white tag, but she claims they are authentic? does anyone know?
helppppp
thanks


----------



## *bubs

hi i bought these off ebay..and i need a few opinions as to whether this is real. If not, I could return them but i need to do so right away. I think they look good but any second opinion? thank you 

ps i posted this on the authenticate shoes thread but no one has replied for several days.


----------



## ame

They look real to me but I am no expert.


----------



## regeens

thoang0705 said:


> Anyone know if the seller theitalianconnection is legit?


 
She's in the authentic sellers list (see post number 25 in that thread).


----------



## guccigal07

ouragan said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330285293212&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:GB:1123
> 
> anyyone know if these are real?! i asked the seller about the label on the shoe because it has no white tag, but she claims they are authentic? does anyone know?
> helppppp
> thanks



see my answer in the manolo thread


----------



## rdgldy

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Lanvin-Burg...enameZWDVWQQsalenotsupported#ebayphotohosting
Can I get some opinions, please.  This seller has a number of shoes in a range of sizes, which causes me to suspect fakes.  You can check several different styles under seller's other items.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## vickylou7

Any thoughts on these?

http://www.91handbags.com/christian-louboutin-high-heel-pumps-p-208.html

Anyone bought from them before? The range looks a bit too good to be true...


----------



## JuneHawk

vickylou7 said:


> Any thoughts on these?
> 
> http://www.91handbags.com/christian-louboutin-high-heel-pumps-p-208.html
> 
> Anyone bought from them before? The range looks a bit too good to be true...



Fake!


----------



## mrsvivian

http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Are these real?


----------



## wis3ly

Item # 330286035006

Bought them already...but are these real?


----------



## lv_luva

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## dreachick2384

Can anyone authenticate these? Thanks! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=110316835108


----------



## JetSetGo!

lv_luva said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318



these are def. authentic. They are from a very trustworthy tPF member.


----------



## JetSetGo!

dreachick2384 said:


> Can anyone authenticate these? Thanks!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=110316835108



These look real to me, though I'm not a Bally expert.


----------



## designermummy

JuneHawk said:


> Fake!


 

That website kept flashing up yesterday. It was on the bottom of the ebay screen when you searched for Louboutins- but yes def a fake site!


----------



## khlaiyrebear

Are there any rules as to how to spot fake Prada boots? A friend of mine told me that the insole has to be removable on ALL Prada shoes but I have a pair of Prada patent leather flats that I bought from Neiman Marcus myself and the insoles are attached. My best friend just gave me a pair of Black Prada boots that her ex-boyfriend gave her about a year ago. (She never really wore them (she hates heels). Anyways she threw out the box and everything,just kept the dustbag which is just like my Prada dustbags but the insole of these boots don't come out either. The insole also doesnt say made in Italy. They are made of really soft caviar leather but these rules that I have engraved in my head wont allow me to wear them with confidence. I will post pics tomorrow(not home) but for now what do you think? Oh and all the the zippers and grommets also have Prada on them and the bottom of the boots say Prada made in Italy just not the insole-what do you think? HELP PLEASE it's driving me nuts!


----------



## antisera

Are these authentic? Thanks so much...


----------



## missy_attitude

Hi girls, what do you think of this pair? I thought the bottom of these shoes suppose to be black? The seller also has another pair of these in nude color but do they ever come in nude? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-FOLIES-Sandals-Shoes-39-5_W0QQitemZ270295490630QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item270295490630&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A13%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## dallas

^ The seller is reputable.


----------



## missy_attitude

That's why I'm even more curious, I would of just assume they were fake if it was someone else. The stock photos on saks clearly shows black bottom...


----------



## samhainophobia

This is the strangest listing.  I mean, first of all, those are Insectikas not Armadillos, obviously...but the entire listing is just bizarre.  The pictures of different shoe styles is what really throws me off.  I think they're authentic?  But...

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Chanel Angel

in my opinion they look authentic


----------



## msJenna

The older brown uggs have the lighter rubber like yours.
The newer ones have brown bottoms.
Your best bet is to touch them...
if they are super soft they're probably good to go.
I know like, wannabe uggs are never as soft as real ones
and the tag looks good.
uggs are made in china.


----------



## goodmornin

These are real - but I think the other pictures she has in there are to show what else she's selling.

In her listing she says she has more "PLZ ASK"

Also, some people aren't really familiar with Louboutin names so they'll just throw a name that sounds inappropriate in there


----------



## Blueberry12

I´ve just bought these.

Look allright to me, and the seller seems fine too,  but it always feels good to have more opinions:


Thanx.




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=390011543254


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Has anyone ever seen these Marc Jacob shoes before? Are they authentic? Any information would be very helpful, style name, year, etc. Thanks so much


----------



## savvysgirl

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-platform-peep-toes-size-40-uk-6-5_W0QQitemZ260326871380QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item260326871380&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A13%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Are these authentic?


----------



## ifariarn

I know I should stay away from these shoes because the seller has 0 feedback but does anyone know lanvin enough to help me with these? I love them!  Any lanvin experts, please help!!!




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320323032583


----------



## chick234

*Diors* 
http://www.sell.com/bfm/view.x?id=2865293&uid=KBQ4

Are these real or fake they have a us size 9 circled size stamped on the back of the shoe. I usually see europeans size stamped on Diors but if they US stamp size circled does it mean its fake?
thanks


----------



## christa

*UGG experts needed 

*I wonder about this seller, she (or he?) seems to be very open about everything and in this listing down at the questions section she offers money back if the boots turns out to be fake:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-Ugg-Boots-Classic-Tall-Chestnut-Ugg-Boots-UK-5_W0QQitemZ370104593763QQihZ024QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

Heres one of her listings with good pictures of adult's UGGs:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-Womens-Classic-Tall-Chocolate-Ugg-Boots-UK-5_W0QQitemZ370104642359QQihZ024QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

BUT! some of her pictures seems weird..The heel label is placed too high, BUT they are always pictures of kid's UGGs, can kid's UGGs be different regarding the label due to their small sizes? Can they be B grade, 'cos they are quite cheap? Here are pictures of her kid's UGGs:


----------



## christa

*UGG experts needed*  (part two)

This is regarding the same seller as my post above. In this post I attach pictures of the adult's UGGs she sells.. Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## christa

Here's more due to the 5 pictures only-limit..


----------



## LillarGubbi

Hi Ladies,
I have been looking at these Manolo's and was wondering if you can tell me wether they are fake or not... http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/manolo-blahni...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## designermummy

savvysgirl said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-platform-peep-toes-size-40-uk-6-5_W0QQitemZ260326871380QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item260326871380&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A13%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> Are these authentic?


 

They are fake!


----------



## designermummy

LillarGubbi said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I have been looking at these Manolo's and was wondering if you can tell me wether they are fake or not... http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/manolo-blahnik-something-blue-shoes-Sex-the-city-shoe_W0QQitemZ170284472812QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item170284472812&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 

I dont know anything about authenticating Manolo's but the same seller has a few pairs of fake Louboutins listed during the week. The auctions have now been pulled- I would avoid this seller!


----------



## tnguyen19082

Hey Ladies, can anyone tell me if these are authentic....thanks in advance.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## dallas

tnguyen19082 said:


> Hey Ladies, can anyone tell me if these are authentic....thanks in advance.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Silver-Minibout-Leather-Heel-34-5_W0QQitemZ120345587833QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item120345587833&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50



Seller is reputable.


----------



## babyjae87

can anyone authenticate these ysl tributes? thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-YSL-Black-P...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200


----------



## igormn

Hi,

Can you please help me authenticate these boots? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290280849761

Also, I wear 37.5-38 in CLs. Do you think size 7 would fit me in YSL?


Thanks!


----------



## LillarGubbi

designermummy said:


> I dont know anything about authenticating Manolo's but the same seller has a few pairs of fake Louboutins listed during the week. The auctions have now been pulled- I would avoid this seller!



Thank you! I had the feeling they were too good to be true


----------



## TresChic35

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=290281602782

Can someone authenticate these CL's for me please?


----------



## shaq91

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=170285575082

Can somebody please help me determine if they're authentic or not. and how do they run will they fit me well if i usually wear a 8.5-9?


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Are these Marc Jacobs shoes authentic? Thanks for your help.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=200284741522


----------



## Rockst@r

I am not a shoe person, much less an Ugg person, but I saw these and thought they were adorable, and I did actually see one pair for me that I like.

http://www.authenticuggboots.com/Uggboots/Kids-Ugg-Boots/Baby-Lace-up-Booties.html

I'd appreciate any help anyone has on authenticity, or if there is a better site.

Thanks!


----------



## jehovahrapha

hi can someone help me to authenciate this CL? thanks! 

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120348659848


----------



## mancho

hey girls can someone help authenticate these stella mccartney platform wedge boots? i love them but the seller is new and is selling them at a really low starting price... not sure if these have ever been fake but you never know. anyway please help, i want these so bad! thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280293977935


----------



## snufflesjc

If anyone can authenticate Tory Burch flats, I'd really appreciate your help with these! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270316084485

and the attached pair 

Thank you!


----------



## mancho

mancho said:


> hey girls can someone help authenticate these stella mccartney platform wedge boots? i love them but the seller is new and is selling them at a really low starting price... not sure if these have ever been fake but you never know. anyway please help, i want these so bad! thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280293977935


 
nevermind...listing was removed by ebay and the seller is no longer a registed user...SKETCHY!!!


----------



## Blueberry12

Could you tell me please if they are real?


http://cgi.ebay.at/Christian-Louboutin-38-UK4_W0QQitemZ150316087991QQcmdZViewItemQQptZKleidung_Accessoires_Schuhe_Damenschuhe?hash=item150316087991&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


Thanx.


----------



## Blueberry12

And this pair of JC`s :


http://cgi.ebay.at/Jimmy-Choo-Slingpumps-Sz-38-UK4_W0QQitemZ150316555439QQcmdZViewItemQQptZKleidung_Accessoires_Schuhe_Damenschuhe?hash=item150316555439&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


Thanx.


----------



## asianbelle

These are my coworker's - she said her friend sells them for 1/2 price, which is already a red flag for me.  However, I have no idea how to authenticate UGGs - I just know they look different from my short brown ones! Please help!


----------



## daiserie

are these ferragamo varina's authentic?

http://american-brands.livejournal.com/


----------



## mlm4485

I just bought the following boots off of ebay.  The etching on the bottom of the shoe feels very deep and scratchy to the touch...and it is considerably larger than the etching on my other Louboutins.  Are these authentic or fake?  

Also...if they are fake..I am going to post the link to the auction here, and two others that I had bid on from this same seller.  I have only paid for and received the item for this one, so if this is fake, hopefully the other two can be reported and jerked down ASAP.  I don't want to be held liable to pay for the others if they are selling counterfeit.


----------



## Micah

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220330718469

Hi! can you please help me authenticate these boots? i tried looking for this style online i cant seem to find it in any other store.


----------



## Roe

Hello ladies....a friend of mine sent me this link knowing that i'm going crazy looking for these boots in my size 41...
are these authentic?
http://www.ioffer.com/i/86059571


----------



## dallas

^  ioffer = FAKES.


----------



## frzsri

Hi experts,

Am a Louboutin first time buyer. Wondering if this is authentic.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290284683763
 TIA


----------



## Roe

thank you. i've never heard of that website. i was just checking it out. thank you so much 



dallas said:


> ^  ioffer = FAKES.


----------



## Roe

mlm4485 said:


> I just bought the following boots off of ebay. The etching on the bottom of the shoe feels very deep and scratchy to the touch...and it is considerably larger than the etching on my other Louboutins. Are these authentic or fake?
> 
> Also...if they are fake..I am going to post the link to the auction here, and two others that I had bid on from this same seller. I have only paid for and received the item for this one, so if this is fake, hopefully the other two can be reported and jerked down ASAP. I don't want to be held liable to pay for the others if they are selling counterfeit.


 

all of mine look like the one on the left as well. hmmmm


----------



## dallas

frzsri said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Am a Louboutin first time buyer. Wondering if this is authentic.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290284683763
> TIA



I would stay away.


----------



## dallas

Roe said:


> thank you. i've never heard of that website. i was just checking it out. thank you so much



You're welcome.


----------



## frzsri

dallas said:


> I would stay away.


Thanks so much


----------



## Mrs. MC

So now that I am ready to buy my UGGs, they seem to be sold out everywhere ! I wanted the grey classic short in a size 8 and Nordstrom is sold out. Does anyone know if this is an authorized dealer http://www.eastbay.com/catalog/productdetail/model_nbr--55585/sku--58257/cm--54406P/#sku=58257  Thanks ! Also any help or suggestions would be appreciated !


----------



## rdgldy

Eastbay is definitely a reputable company!


----------



## Mrs. MC

rdgldy said:


> Eastbay is definitely a reputable company!


 thank you !!!! I really appreciate it !


----------



## Mrs. MC

I just tried to order them and when I went to add to my basket it is out of stock. What I want are the grey classic short size 8. I don't think I will be able to get them, I am so sad  I would have ordered them earlier but I didn't have the gift cards that I got for xmas so I couldn't order them.


----------



## gunsnrosesxox

If you go to the official Ugg Australia website, you can type in your zip code and it will give you a list of authorized retailers within a certain distance. I'd say try that and see if there's any places nearby that you can pick some up at. Here's a link. Good luck!

http://www.uggaustralia.com/customerService/dealerLocator.aspx?store=retailer


----------



## peace43

cozyboots.com also sells real Uggs.  I've purchased from them before.


----------



## Mrs. MC

thank you everyone ! Cozyboots.com says the style and color I want will be in feb 2 with free shipping ! I can wait until then I think !


----------



## melbournegirl

Hello,

Can anyone authenticate these Ferragamo shoes?

Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180316066719


----------



## sfgirl67

any thoughts on these? i really want them, thanks!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280297654707


----------



## dallas

^ *sfgirl*, that seller is reputable.


----------



## sfgirl67

dallas said:


> ^ *sfgirl*, that seller is reputable.



thanks


----------



## posh shopper

Hi,  I recently purchased these boots on ebay but I don't think they are the real deal.  I'm not too familiar with Chloe footwear, can someone please take a look at these and tell me what you think please?   The buckles are a bit tarnished and the insole does not say chloe? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=150315886649


----------



## mama b

posh shopper said:


> Hi, I recently purchased these boots on ebay but I don't think they are the real deal. I'm not too familiar with Chloe footwear, can someone please take a look at these and tell me what you think please? The buckles are a bit tarnished and the insole does not say chloe? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=150315886649


 
I have The Chloe Paddington boots in brown.  I compared yours to mine:

1. Mine say Chloe on the insole.  

2.The strap on the top of yours looks smaller then mine.  Mine measure 
1 1/4 inch.

3. Your C's look different, Mine measure 1 3/4 inch in length

4. The back seam on mine also show thick stitches running up the entire boot up the back. Look at your pic. #5.


----------



## frzsri

Hi everyone,

Could anyone help me authenticate these nude/beige patent leather peep toe pump from Marc by Marc Jacobs?
Bought from Ebay from seller with excellent feedback, here's the link:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=270315242987
The pictures attached are my own.


----------



## MsFrida

1) Do these look authentic to you?

http://i9.ebayimg.com/06/i/001/27/e4/4740_1.JPG

http://i6.ebayimg.com/05/i/001/27/e4/4836_1.JPG

http://i7.ebayimg.com/03/i/001/27/e4/4654_1.JPG 

2) How do they run? Can you stretch them at all?


I appreciate your help


----------



## MBKitty

Hello-

I had read a couple of posts on here previously and I know several people have stated that this is a reputable seller with a store in Chicago.  Over the Holiday break I ordered a pair of shoes and received them today.  I am a bit disappointed because to be perfectly honest, I don't think the shoes are authentic.

I ordered the silver Prisca Sandals that are supposed to look like my last attachment (prisca.jpg)

Instead I got the ones attached (MB2009).  The stones across the toes are not set up as big stones that are set Pear, Round, Square, Square, Round, Square, Square,Round, Pear.  Mine are all smaller round stones with halos.  The silver leather on my shoes is alot darker than the silver leather on all pictures I've been able to find about these.  Finally, the brand stamp on the sole of the shoe is faded (I'm not sure if that is the word) but the K on one shoe and the M on the other is faded or worn off and that is not how either of my other three pairs of Manolos look.

To be fair (these shoes were too good a deal) and now that I have the shoes, they look exactly like the ones in the picture on the website.

Can anyone tell me if mine are fakes? or if they are real and no one else has photographed these?  I know they weren't the only ones of this style produced (there were turquoise ones with all oval stones, and white ones with multi colored rectagular stones...but I've never seen these) but I am getting sadder and more and more disappointed.

Sorry this is so long...thanks for reading and helping me out.


----------



## posh shopper

mama b said:


> I have The Chloe Paddington boots in brown.  I compared yours to mine:
> 
> 1. Mine say Chloe on the insole.
> 
> 2.The strap on the top of yours looks smaller then mine.  Mine measure
> 1 1/4 inch.
> 
> 3. Your C's look different, Mine measure 1 3/4 inch in length
> 
> 4. The back seam on mine also show thick stitches running up the entire boot up the back. Look at your pic. #5.


Thank you !  One last question is the sole of your boot black or a light brown, it almost appears plastic but could be worn wood, but I don't think so?


----------



## Glynis

Do you think these are real. They look good to me, but I would like another opinion.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150294472348&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1123

TIA


----------



## sfgirl67

any thoughts on these

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=150319777412


----------



## deezelg

I won the auction for these tory burch shoes thinking they are authentic. Are they authentic? I need to pay within 24 hours so please someone help me. TIA


----------



## deezelg

O sorry.... here is the item id number 260342890035. TIA


----------



## kciparrish

Can someone please confirm that these gorgeous KS shoes are authentic?? I am almost certain they are, but I want an opinion from a professional!! They are pre-owned so they do have some wear on them. Also, I have more pics if anyone needs another angle. THANKS!


----------



## ladyisobel

i'm very new to these and i know mostly they're fake on ebay, any help and info greatly appreciated !
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SHORT-UGG-BOO...14&_trkparms=72:1295|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## designermummy

ladyisobel said:


> i'm very new to these and i know mostly they're fake on ebay, any help and info greatly appreciated !
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SHORT-UGG-BOOTS-CHESTNUT-UK-SIZE-5-BNIB_W0QQitemZ270327204369QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item270327204369&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318


 

Yes they are fake- 2 pairs listed now
And if you look at the link below- 6 pairs sold this week!

http://search-completed.ebay.co.uk/...ts=1&saprclo=&ftrt=1&sbrftog=1&ftrv=1&guest=1


----------



## ladyisobel

aw crap really ? i very nearly won some from this seller last night, thought i'd learnt enough to be able to tell, good job i didn't win then !
thanks !


----------



## ballet_russe

kciparrish said:


> Can someone please confirm that these gorgeous KS shoes are authentic?? I am almost certain they are, but I want an opinion from a professional!! They are pre-owned so they do have some wear on them. Also, I have more pics if anyone needs another angle. THANKS!



Looks good.  The style is called Eden. (Google it.... you'll see it's still for sale some places).  Most of Kate Spade's newer leather shoes have pink lining like that. I've never seen fake KS shoes.


----------



## indypup

Hey guys!  Just wondering if you could check these Manolos for me.  I'm no expert but they look questionable.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## mellibelly

Can anyone authenticate these Prada shoes? The auction states they "Guaranty Authentcity" 
Their store has tons of shoes and the fb is good. Are they reputable? Thanks!
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-2008-Prada-...0|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## liezlp

Hi Ladies!  Help please... are these authentic and should I buy these 2 shoes??

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...m14&_trkparms=72:570|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

and Scissor girls:
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...0|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## laureenthemean

liezlp said:


> Hi Ladies!  Help please... are these authentic and should I buy these 2 shoes??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...m14&_trkparms=72:570|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> 
> and Scissor girls:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...0|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50



Both look okay.  For future reference, you should post here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/authenticate-these-louboutins-213672-567.html


----------



## ItsMyWorld

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-HIVER-2008-LANVIN-BLACK-FLAT-BOOTS-SHOES-SIZE-39-5_W0QQitemZ230319274571QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item230319274571&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A1|294%3A50

Authentic? They looked good to me.


----------



## mmmsc

Hi I posted this in Jimmy Choo, but thought I'd also post here. I am a Balenciaga Bag person, but won these JC sandals on ebay today. Got a little paranoid about whether they are authentic, and wondered if anyone could help me decide? I have not paid for them yet. THanks so much!
Here is the link:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370142906131&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123


----------



## dallas

^ Those Choos look good (and gorgeous).


----------



## stjohnnut

item: fendi patent forata
seller: b.authentic
comment: are these authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ename=STRK:MEWA:IT&viewitem=&salenotsupported

thank you!


----------



## PrettyInPink

Authentic? They're Emilio Pucci
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...6047&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching


----------



## MolMol

does anyone know how i can tell if www.onlineshoes.com has real uggs?​


----------



## dollfie-lover

Can you please help with this Prada?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=350153580135
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=350151018575

Thanks so much


----------



## galligator

If they carry Uggs, they should be real. They are a legitimate site & I have never had a problem with them.


----------



## wchtybee

hi could someone help me with these chanel's? TIA!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-CHANE...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## designergurl

Hey everyone!

I am looking to buy my first pair of Manolos, and I found the most amazing pair... but I am questioning the authenticity, they seem too good to be true, please tell me what you think! thanks so much!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## KathGrace

Ladies,

Would you kindly authenticate for me? Thank you in advance... I didn't have time to inquire before the deadline so I purchased them and now an crossing my fingers...


Ebay Item number: 150320649621


----------



## HalieB

The Something Blues are Fake.  Big time.
Those Prada's....they look real to me.  I think you are safe.


----------



## D0llface10

no they are not real. Well they are not UGG Australia anyway. They are not made by deckers which is the manufacture for UGGS. The term UGG can be used by any company but UGG Australia cannot. They are all made in china now. Anytime you see someone saying they are made anywhere else they are not real. Now whether or not that matters to you is entirely up to you. I would definitly NOT pay the real UGG price for them. But if they are cute and you like them than go for it. I would make sure you use paypal though. The website seemed weird to me.


----------



## D0llface10

if you are looking for authentic ugg australia boots than try uggfans.com or uggaustralia.com they are both real uggs


----------



## dollfie-lover

HalieB- thanks so much


----------



## rosemarie

Are these Uggs authentic? The seller has a great feedback, but since there are so many fakes in ebay, I want to be sure. TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Ugg-Australia-Classic-Women-Boots-Short-Black-5_W0QQitemZ380096693446QQihZ025QQcategoryZ63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## mehl

My bad. Wrong thread.


----------



## palmbeachdiva

Louis Vuitton shoes.... I'm very suspicious of these auctions. Let me know what you think.

http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/purplerocksshop


----------



## chick234

these balenciaga heels I think their vintage

http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...,96980037,96980040&formats=0,0,0,0,0&format=0


----------



## aerolin

Hi there!

Any opinions on these? Look a bit odd to me... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## maryg1

pls. help with these Choo, do this brand usually run tts? thank you
http://cgi.ebay.it/JIMMY-CHOO-dark-...14&_trkparms=72:1385|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laureenthemean

aerolin said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Any opinions on these? Look a bit odd to me...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318



Those are fake.


----------



## KathGrace

Thanks, Halieb!


----------



## Maria270382

Hello ladies,
Are these genuine? The seller purchased them thtrough ebay and is now selling them on, stating that it was a gift for his girlfriend and that they are no longer together.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320332620618

Thanks in advance!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those look okay, I have not seen that style faked.


----------



## Coach Superfan

I didn't find any comments on Authentication from this vendor:

Dezign House

http://www.prestomart.com/viewitem....w_Christian_Louboutin_Very_Prive_Patent_Pumps

WHY are those CL's so cheap? Are there really fake CL's out there? He also has Manolos as well as bags (which definitely have to be fake).. comments??


----------



## HalieB

YES those are fakes....that is why they are cheap.
Everything on the site is FAKE FAKE FAKE!

Yes they really are out there.


----------



## Coach Superfan

HalieB said:


> YES those are fakes....that is why they are cheap.
> Everything on the site is FAKE FAKE FAKE!
> 
> *Yes they really are out there*.


 
Wow. Ive never studied the differences. Thanks for the input! I figured as much!


----------



## Lovecl

Hello all fellow shoe lovers  What a great forum ! I am hoping someone might be able to help me authenticate these shoes :

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320333932153

Any  good ?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They look fine, but you might want to ask for more pictures to be sure.  For future reference, the CL authentication thread is here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/authenticate-these-louboutins-213672-589.html


----------



## nessahhh

authenticate these chanel pumps?

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250359032778

and she sent me pictures...
















btw does anyone know how much these retailed for?

TIA!


----------



## Lovecl

laureenthemean said:


> ^^They look fine, but you might want to ask for more pictures to be sure. For future reference, the CL authentication thread is here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/authenticate-these-louboutins-213672-589.html


 

Thank you very much for your help  Much appriciated! xx


----------



## glam09

Please Authenticate for Me...

http://ca.ten.ebid.net/perl/auction....087&mo=auction

http://ca.ten.ebid.net/perl/auction....344&mo=auction

I found these on ebid and was curious if they were authentic.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Smidgeroo

Oops! Wrong forum! Have a nice day!


----------



## munchkin0110

Hello
Please could someone check these Fendi sandals please:

http://s278.photobucket.com/albums/kk83/munchkin011004/Fendi%20sandals/

TIA
Munchkin


----------



## pmburk

I posted this in the Jimmy Choo subforum, but now I'm not sure it was the right spot, as that is more for handbags. Could someone authenticate these boots?

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/clo/987750527.html


----------



## catabie

Do they sell authentic UGG boots?

Thanks!


----------



## catabie

I can't spell for sure!

I meant *Boot Barn!*


----------



## catabie

anyone bought UGGs from Boot Barn. com?

Thanks!


----------



## ddo830

Hi everyone,

I just bought a pair of black petrol patent Jimmy Choo Jags from eBay, and wanted to see if you could help me authenticate them. Attached are some pictures. Here is a link to the listing: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=250365177680. Any help you might be able to provide would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.

-ddo830


----------



## thisfool

Are these real?  I think it's a tpfer so I guess it is but just want to be sure.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Yves-Saint-...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## dallas

ddo830 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just bought a pair of black petrol patent Jimmy Choo Jags from eBay, and wanted to see if you could help me authenticate them. Attached are some pictures. Here is a link to the listing: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=250365177680. Any help you might be able to provide would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.
> 
> -ddo830




The seller is reputable. Nice shoes, congrats.


----------



## ddo830

dallas said:


> The seller is reputable. Nice shoes, congrats.


 
Thank you so much! I appreciate your help!


----------



## dallas

^ You're welcome.


----------



## Shainerocks

What do you think guys...are they fake or real?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50
Thanks in advance,


----------



## taydev

are these real?: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120347928435

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=310119642877

thank you


----------



## taydev

Shainerocks said:


> What do you think guys...are they fake or real?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-PARIS-ARMADILLO-120-NAPPA-sz-36-5_W0QQitemZ290292393333QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item290292393333&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50
> Thanks in advance,


 Im not an authenticating pro but they look real to me.


----------



## heckp

Hello,
First time here. Would you kindly check if this site is legit. TIA

http://thewardrobeofdesign.synthasite.com/


----------



## heckp

Hi, Would you kindly let me know what kind of pictures of CL shoes I should ask from seller. Thanks for your help


----------



## floridasun8

Oops, wrong forum...sorry


----------



## heckp

heckp said:


> Hi, Would you kindly let me know what kind of pictures of CL shoes I should ask from seller. Thanks for your help



wrong forum, I apologize.


----------



## lawchick

Can someone help me with these Decolletes?  I just received them but the color is really throwing me off.  It's not truly black.  It's more like a deep burgundy brown that looks black.  I almost didn't notice except I tried them on while I was wearing black pants and I noticed the color was off.  They really look black unless you hold something black up to them and then you can tell they are not truly black.  I just compared them to my black patent Decollete Zeppas and my black patent Iowas and the color is different.  It is slight but it is absolutely different.  I wonder if these are brown or burgundy or if God forbid they are fake.  Everything looks spot on except the stamp on the bottom of these is imprinted deeper than my other ones.  What do you think? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=280305484663


----------



## KathGrace

Manolos - Authentication request

ebay Item number: 250367378585	

Thanks in advance!


----------



## HalieB

KathGrace said:


> Manolos - Authentication request
> 
> ebay Item number: 250367378585
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 

YES these are real.  This seller is great.  And those shoes are so easy to wear.....I have them in gray.  LOVE THEM.


----------



## HalieB

lawchick said:


> Can someone help me with these Decolletes? I just received them but the color is really throwing me off. It's not truly black. It's more like a deep burgundy brown that looks black. I almost didn't notice except I tried them on while I was wearing black pants and I noticed the color was off. They really look black unless you hold something black up to them and then you can tell they are not truly black. I just compared them to my black patent Decollete Zeppas and my black patent Iowas and the color is different. It is slight but it is absolutely different. I wonder if these are brown or burgundy or if God forbid they are fake. Everything looks spot on except the stamp on the bottom of these is imprinted deeper than my other ones. What do you think?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=280305484663


 

They look like brown in the picture.  Maybe a black cherry....that is just a black with some red added.  Still look great!


----------



## Mayacamas

Can someone please tell me if these shoes are authentic:

http://cgi.ebay.com/685-Brian-Atwoo...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


Thank you,
Maya


----------



## HalieB

Mayacamas said:


> Can someone please tell me if these shoes are authentic:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/685-Brian-Atwood-Dorsay-SNAKE-Simple-Pump-39-5-9-RARE_W0QQitemZ280307835192QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> Maya


 
 Maya,
I do not normally look at this brand.  They do look okay to me.  The Manolo Blahniks sold by the sell look real to me too....so do the Louboutins.  A few of the clothes I know are real.  There is a bad hit on the seller though.
Use caution and your best judgement here.
Halie


----------



## orlac2

Hi, would someone be able to tell me whether these Christian Louboutins are authentic? I'm a little wary as the seller hasn't sold many other items, the starting bidding is quite low, and they seem to have loads of sizes available!?

Any help is appreciated!!

http://cgi.ebay.ie/Beautiful-New-Patent-Leather-Christian-Louboutin-Shoes_W0QQitemZ260357799690QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_205?hash=item260357799690&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Sorry just realised there is a forum for CL's - apologies!!


----------



## HalieB

Use the Louboutin Sub-forum....lots of ladies there that can help.

With the mix of photos on the listing I would not buy these.  I am giving them the thumps down.


----------



## ashley81

Hey Everyone

I'm new here! 

I was wondering if these were real Frye Boots 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320337599194

I'm leary just because of the 0 feedback of the seller! 

thx u


----------



## HalieB

With only one picture hard to tell.


----------



## frzsri

Dear experts,

Item: Jimmy Choo tan and gold sandals
ID no: 320339039600
Seller: red.cardinal
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320339039600
Comments: Have no experience with JC, is it legit? Attached are more pics the seller kindly sent me.
Cheers and


----------



## ashley81

HalieB said:


> With only one picture hard to tell.


 

I think this is how I respond........ I asked for more pics. If I get them - I'll let you know - thx!


----------



## HalieB

frzsri said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> Item: Jimmy Choo tan and gold sandals
> ID no: 320339039600
> Seller: red.cardinal
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320339039600
> Comments: Have no experience with JC, is it legit? Attached are more pics the seller kindly sent me.
> Cheers and


 
looks ok to me but I am not that into Choos....only had about 6.


----------



## Marisa783

how about these gucci boots?  Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-NEW-WO...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Marisa783

sorry, these too.  thanks again!

http://cgi.ebay.com/895-GUCCI-SHEAR...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## HalieB

Sorry I am no good with Gucci Boots or I would help you.


----------



## devoted7

Hello, can someone please authenticate these UGG Cardy! 

UGG CLASSIC CARDY 5819 OATMEAL WOMENS SIZE 6

TIA!


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ those Uggs look fine to me.


----------



## poppyseed

Hi,my first time posting here - can you please comment on these...
Many thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=180327369872&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008


----------



## HalieB

poppyseed said:


> Hi,my first time posting here - can you please comment on these...
> Many thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180327369872&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008


 
My gut says fake....something looks off.  I need more pictures of the heel, inside, and front jewel.
H


----------



## poppyseed

HalieB said:


> My gut says fake....something looks off. I need more pictures of the heel, inside, and front jewel.
> H


 
I will see if I can get some more photos and will post them.Thanks for your help!


----------



## laxnyvr

poppyseed said:


> I will see if I can get some more photos and will post them.Thanks for your help!



They are fake!!! 

I just bought a pair of these from Neiman Marcus for my fiance for Valentine's. The font on the bottom of the shoe is wrong and some of the photos they have used are from someone's flickr account - see here http://www.flickr.com/photos/princesspoochie/sets/72157607546764469/ - that pops up when you google Manolo Blahnik Hangisi.

Plus the seller only has 1 feedback, I'd stay away from sellers with low feedback unless someone in here can authenticate them for you, just to be safe.


----------



## poppyseed

laxnyvr said:


> They are fake!!!
> 
> I just bought a pair of these from Neiman Marcus for my fiance for Valentine's. The font on the bottom of the shoe is wrong and some of the photos they have used are from someone's flickr account - see here http://www.flickr.com/photos/princesspoochie/sets/72157607546764469/ - that pops up when you google Manolo Blahnik Hangisi.
> 
> Plus the seller only has 1 feedback, I'd stay away from sellers with low feedback unless someone in here can authenticate them for you, just to be safe.



God some people are so cheeky!And they're starting the biding on £250!!!Yeah I was worried,the 1 feedback was only gained today i think as there was 0 when I looked last lol...

thanks for your help guys!


----------



## marinachkaa

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-JOLI-NOEUD-Patent-Bow-Shoes-38-5_W0QQitemZ360127755071QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item360127755071&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


are those authentic? im not sure if the seller shoehottie has authentic stuff.. thanks alot!!


----------



## laxnyvr

marinachkaa said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-JOLI-NOEUD-Patent-Bow-Shoes-38-5_W0QQitemZ360127755071QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item360127755071&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> 
> are those authentic? im not sure if the seller shoehottie has authentic stuff.. thanks alot!!



The seller and the shoes look good to me, use the authenticate these Louboutins sub forum to be sure http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/authenticate-these-louboutins-213672.html


----------



## poppyseed

Hi there,
any chance these are authentic...sounds a bit dodgy they have quite a selection of sizes...
Thanks!
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=270341986462&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ I wouldn't trust that auction.


----------



## laxnyvr

poppyseed said:


> Hi there,
> any chance these are authentic...sounds a bit dodgy they have quite a selection of sizes...
> Thanks!
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270341986462&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017



 meggyg8r is right, totally fake!

Just fyi, these are definately fake too, and the seller is a 100% feedback powerseller and says "100% Authentic, check my feedback", so not cool!!! :
http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik-Something-Blue-Satin-Shoes-Heels-sz-39_W0QQitemZ220359838873QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220359838873&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A1|294%3A50

I reported both as fake, you guys should too!!!


----------



## HalieB

laxnyvr said:


> meggyg8r is right, totally fake!
> 
> Just fyi, these are definately fake too, and the seller is a 100% feedback powerseller and says "100% Authentic, check my feedback", so not cool!!! :
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik-Something-Blue-Satin-Shoes-Heels-sz-39_W0QQitemZ220359838873QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220359838873&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A1|294%3A50
> 
> I reported both as fake, you guys should too!!!


 

Yeah I had seen those ealier today and already reported all.


----------



## darkchic

Hi guys, would like to know if any of you can teach us to tell a fake CL from the real ones. Here are a series of Louboutins I need help with. I got these off an online seller in NY. Thanks!

http://img5.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cl1fd4.jpg





http://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cl2ut5.jpg





http://img25.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cl3hz3.jpg





http://img27.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cl4nz4.jpg





http://img18.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cl5ez6.jpg


----------



## darkchic

http://img17.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cl6wb1.jpg





http://img222.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cl7xg2.jpg






http://img525.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cl8gv3.jpg





http://img179.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cl9ei5.jpg





http://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cl10ql1.jpg


----------



## darkchic

http://img3.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cl11gm5.jpg






http://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cl12lv8.jpg







http://img6.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cl13he7.jpg






http://img17.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cl14io7.jpg






http://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cl14xz3.jpg






http://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cl15xr6.jpg


----------



## meggyg8r

Darkchic, there is a whole forum dedicated to Louboutin lovers.  There's a thread specifically for authentication there--I think they will be a big help to you if you want to post your pics over there.

Go here: http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/authenticate-these-louboutins-213672.html


----------



## jopapeto

Hello, is it real or fake ???
Thanks a lot

http://cgi.befr.ebay.be/ws/eBayISAP...m=180327026876&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ ask for more pictures, that is a stock photo.

If they can't provide you with more pictures or do not want to then I guarantee they are fake.


----------



## neonnights

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=300293458908

Ladies? =)  They won't fit me but my bestfriend would DIE over these


----------



## neonnights

Ohh and these too! for moi!

http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-YVES-Lauren...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## dallas

neonnights said:


> Ohh and these too! for moi!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-YVES-Laurent-800-tribute-shoe-CROC-37-5-or-38-5_W0QQitemZ260358028664QQihZ016QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




The seller is reputable.


----------



## neonnights

bugger the listing was ended!


----------



## jopapeto

meggyg8r said:


> ^^ ask for more pictures, that is a stock photo.
> 
> If they can't provide you with more pictures or do not want to then I guarantee they are fake.


 
Hello, I asked more pictures, but the seller does not do it, I think fake
Thanks meggyg8r


----------



## HalieB

jopapeto said:


> Hello, I asked more pictures, but the seller does not do it, I think fake
> Thanks meggyg8r


 
Yeah...if they will not then they are FAKE!


----------



## meggyg8r

jopapeto said:


> Hello, I asked more pictures, but the seller does not do it, I think fake
> Thanks meggyg8r


 
You're very welcome!  That's a BIG red flag right there--always stay away from those kinds of sellers!


----------



## meggyg8r

neonnights said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=300293458908
> 
> Ladies? =) They won't fit me but my bestfriend would DIE over these


 
That seller has hardly any feedback... I would probably ask for more pictures.  The ones they posted aren't that good.


----------



## laxnyvr

Just wanted to let you all know as an fyi that the blue Hangisi Manolos that I got online from Neimans for my fiance were fakes!!! My sister noticed it and I confirmed it here through some threads...

I'm assuming that they were a return that was overlooked and then resent out to me. Neimans has always been _so _good and I'm sure it was just a one time mistake, perhaps they were unaware that there are fake shoes? But just _be careful_, some people are *evil*! 

They're out for exchange right now...


----------



## NthnCmpars2U

Help!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=140299009698 ???


----------



## LOveYa!

Not a lot of feedback but any experts out there?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130286775111
TIA!


----------



## nillacobain

Are these real?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-LADIES-SANDALS-SIZE-37-LOW-STARTING-BID_W0QQitemZ130286462002QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item130286462002&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Manolo-Blahni...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## nillacobain

One more , thanks


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Manolo-Blahnik-pink-strappy-heels_W0QQitemZ230325344523QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item230325344523&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## aeh

Hey Everyone, 

I found these Manolo Blahnik's (Something Blue) on Dezign House for $254.99 (http://www.prestomart.com/store.php?seller=dezignhouse&pd=1852088).  The description on the website reads:
Manolo Blahnik Something Blue Satin Pump

- Blue satin
- Silver tonal hardware
- Crystal broach detail 
- 4  1/4" stiletto heel
- Made in Italy
- Comes complete with a protective dust bag and box
-Sizes 36-42

Take a look at the link and let me know what you all think . . . real or fake???


----------



## kateincali

Hello! Looking to authentic these before I decide what to do with them. The black pair is the one with the sticker on the back, but I didn't get any hits when I googled the numbers. I could take more photos if needed. Thanks for any help


----------



## Luvthoselubies

Hello,
I just received the shoes shown below. The seller assures me they are 100% authentic, but the soles of the shoes are not the same color as my known authentic Loubies.  Do you know if Louboutin ever used a different color/finish on slides?  The color on these soles is more of a flat orangey color, not the lipstick red shiny soles on my Louboutin heels.
  NWOB CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN PINK SNAKE SKIN SHOES 37 6 B (250335710124)


----------



## girliegirl

^I might post that in the CL sub-forum. Those ladies are super knowledeable!


----------



## meggyg8r

Definitely fake 



aeh said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I found these Manolo Blahnik's (Something Blue) on Dezign House for $254.99 (http://www.prestomart.com/store.php?seller=dezignhouse&pd=1852088). The description on the website reads:
> Manolo Blahnik Something Blue Satin Pump
> 
> - Blue satin
> - Silver tonal hardware
> - Crystal broach detail
> - 4 1/4" stiletto heel
> - Made in Italy
> - Comes complete with a protective dust bag and box
> -Sizes 36-42
> 
> Take a look at the link and let me know what you all think . . . real or fake???


----------



## meggyg8r

You may have received an answer in the CL subforum already but those are authentic.  That style hasn't been faked and a lot of older styles have an orangier color to the soles.  I'm actually wearing a pair of older style pumps right now and the color is very similar to what is pictured on your auction.  I wouldn't worry.



Luvthoselubies said:


> Hello,
> I just received the shoes shown below. The seller assures me they are 100% authentic, but the soles of the shoes are not the same color as my known authentic Loubies. Do you know if Louboutin ever used a different color/finish on slides? The color on these soles is more of a flat orangey color, not the lipstick red shiny soles on my Louboutin heels.
> NWOB CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN PINK SNAKE SKIN SHOES 37 6 B (250335710124)


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

.


----------



## nillacobain

Are those real?

Manolo
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190285851973&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:Watchlink:middle:de
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260358565038&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016


Jimmy Choo
http://cgi.ebay.de/WOW-JIMMY-CHOO-ELEGANTE-SANDALETTEN-Gr-37_W0QQitemZ250372602044QQcmdZViewItemQQptZKleidung_Accessoires_Schuhe_Damenschuhe?hash=item250372602044&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## HalieB

nillacobain said:


> Are those real?
> 
> Manolo
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190285851973&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260358565038&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo
> http://cgi.ebay.de/WOW-JIMMY-CHOO-E...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:2|39:1|240:1318


 

Both the Manolos look okay to me.  

I would not buy the Jimmy Choo.


----------



## laxnyvr

.:Sprigged:. said:


> That is horrifying.
> 
> My pair was bought in a MB Boutique- an only pair that was an unwanted/unused return! Ah...I am a bit worried.



A MB boutique would definitely be able to tell the difference! My sister could tell the difference from examining the shoe not that closely. 

I think that it would have been another online purchase returned that went to a sorting facility or something and someone who doesn't know shoes well just opened the box and checked to see if they had been worn or not and just resent them out to me...?

It's scary though!


----------



## nillacobain

HalieB said:


> Both the Manolos look okay to me.
> 
> I would not buy the Jimmy Choo.


 
thanks!


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

.


----------



## peachi521

Hi, can anyone authenticate these Gucci shoes for me?  I thought Gucci printed their shoes sizes in italian (i.e. 37 1/2... these shoes say 7 1/2).  I also didn't know that Gucci ever made shoes with red soles 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gucci-Peep-Toe-...es?hash=item350166811457&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14

TIA!


----------



## amymin

peachi521 said:


> Hi, can anyone authenticate these Gucci shoes for me?  I thought Gucci printed their shoes sizes in italian (i.e. 37 1/2... these shoes say 7 1/2).  I also didn't know that Gucci ever made shoes with red soles
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Gucci-Peep-Toe-Red-Vernice-Glitter-Pumps-7-5-B-w-Box_W0QQitemZ350166811457QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item350166811457&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14
> 
> TIA!



I had a pair of Guccis in my purse this morning and I took them out before I went to work. Darn it. I'll look at them when I get home to tell you about the size imprint on the bottom.


----------



## HalieB

peachi521 said:


> Hi, can anyone authenticate these Gucci shoes for me? I thought Gucci printed their shoes sizes in italian (i.e. 37 1/2... these shoes say 7 1/2). I also didn't know that Gucci ever made shoes with red soles
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Gucci-Peep-Toe-Red-Vernice-Glitter-Pumps-7-5-B-w-Box_W0QQitemZ350166811457QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item350166811457&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14
> 
> TIA!


 
Yes Gucci does have the Size in US....I have lots....that I bought from Neiman Marcus.

I have had the sole color be black, tan, gold....I don't think they stick to one color.

Those shoes look good to me.


----------



## 75Jules

I'd appreciate opinions on these 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=200309361562&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=010
I'm not a Manolo expert
TIA


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ I have those in turquoise, those look okay to me.


----------



## HalieB

75Jules said:


> I'd appreciate opinions on these
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200309361562&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=010
> I'm not a Manolo expert
> TIA


 
They look fine to me.


----------



## amymin

peachi521 said:


> Hi, can anyone authenticate these Gucci shoes for me?  I thought Gucci printed their shoes sizes in italian (i.e. 37 1/2... these shoes say 7 1/2).  I also didn't know that Gucci ever made shoes with red soles
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Gucci-Peep-Toe-Red-Vernice-Glitter-Pumps-7-5-B-w-Box_W0QQitemZ350166811457QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item350166811457&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14
> 
> TIA!



They definitely have a 5 B imprinted on the bottom. So that's a good thing!


----------



## 75Jules

thanks HalieB and Meggyg8r


----------



## Ellie Mae

Hi ladies.. can someone authenticate these UGG cardys, please...

TIA


----------



## Ellie Mae

A few more... THANKS


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ Those Uggs look okay to me.


----------



## Ellie Mae

Thank you ma'am!


----------



## northwind

Discovered these in a thrift store while looking for something else entirely, and picked them up (for cheap!) just because they looked like they were pretty good quality shoes.  I just about fell out of my chair when I looked the name up on line - lol !   I never did find any shoes that matched these exactly though I eventually found a site with some that were similar enough to make me really hopeful.

So -- you folks here know a lot more about this than I do --  what do you think?  -- are these the real thing?  

Thanks, your help & info is very much appreciated.


----------



## heartnaspade

^^^ What does the label say?


----------



## HalieB

northwind said:


> Discovered these in a thrift store while looking for something else entirely, and picked them up (for cheap!) just because they looked like they were pretty good quality shoes. I just about fell out of my chair when I looked the name up on line - lol ! I never did find any shoes that matched these exactly though I eventually found a site with some that were similar enough to make me really hopeful.
> 
> So -- you folks here know a lot more about this than I do -- what do you think? -- are these the real thing?
> 
> Thanks, your help & info is very much appreciated.


 

Yes they do look it to me


----------



## seashel

are these the real deal???

http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik-Camouflage-size-41-BNIB_W0QQitemZ190288422242QQihZ009QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## HalieB

seashel said:


> are these the real deal???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik-Camouflage-size-41-BNIB_W0QQitemZ190288422242QQihZ009QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
I think so.
Pictures are not very good


----------



## northwind

Thanks to HallieB.  heartnaspade, the label says John Galliano, in blackletter script characters, only the last name is printed on the very edge of the leather -- like you would see it on the shoe box, except of course, these didn't come with the box.

northwind


----------



## neonnights

Real right?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=300295152307


----------



## shopaholiccat

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tory-Burch-JACK...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50 

i'm in love with these boots! Neiman Marcus does not have my size. are these good?? anyone bought from this seller b4?


----------



## yings11

Hi, is this authentic? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180331729699


----------



## SadieB

Oops wrong thread


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Hi ladies, I need your help with some Gucci shoes! Thanks so much!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260366708079
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=230327870878
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=350143643311
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=350170714395


----------



## Lostris

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone could help me to authenticate these something blue manolos please. 

http://cgi.ebay.ie/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-H...14&_trkparms=72:1301|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Thanks,

Lostris.


----------



## mama b

moved it, sorry


----------



## laxnyvr

Lostris said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could help me to authenticate these something blue manolos please.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ie/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-H...14&_trkparms=72:1301|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Lostris.



 those are definitely replicas!


----------



## nillacobain

Are these authentic? TIA


http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250380258390&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015


----------



## noexcuses121

anyone heard of dezihn house, are there items authentic?


----------



## wowivy

Can they be true Jimmy Choo? I was scared and went back to check my other shoes with the same kind of heels. Luckily they are not fake!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Famous-JIMMY-CH...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318


----------



## laxnyvr

wowivy said:


> Can they be true Jimmy Choo? I was scared and went back to check my other shoes with the same kind of heels. Luckily they are not fake!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Famous-JIMMY-CHOO-stiletto-heel-sandals-pink-6-5_W0QQitemZ180332870166QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item180332870166&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318



Um, those are deffinitely fake, if you look at the photos the sole says BeBe, Choo's would never have a sticker for a label in the shoe...


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ Woah, WTF are those!!!


----------



## Pishi

Hey ladies out there who know something about Marni!  How are these?  I can ask for more picts.  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=230328682165

They are flats...can't believe I am thinking flats.  Stupid tendonitis.


----------



## Leefi

hello ladies, can you help me authenticate these stella mccartney wedges? the seller has positive feedback but she's selling three of them (albeit in different sizes) so that got me a bit worried.  thanks!!


----------



## nillacobain

are those real? thanks in advance
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250380258390


----------



## noexcuses121

laxnyvr said:


> Um, those are deffinitely fake, if you look at the photos the sole says BeBe, Choo's would never have a sticker for a label in the shoe...


 
that is too obvious! lol


----------



## hindelicious

are these real?

TIA!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120386108788&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&viewitem=&salenotsupported


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...name=STRK:MEWAX:IT&viewitem=&salenotsupported

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...name=STRK:MEWAX:IT&viewitem=&salenotsupported


----------



## laxnyvr

hindelicious said:


> are these real?
> 
> TIA!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120386108788&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&viewitem=&salenotsupported
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230329268636&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&viewitem=&salenotsupported
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350172815207&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&viewitem=&salenotsupported



I'd use the authenticate thread in Louboutin sub-forum for these!


----------



## hindelicious

how about these ?
Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170308301082&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&viewitem=&salenotsupported


----------



## annaspanna33

Hi there, any ideas on these?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YVES-Saint-La...14&_trkparms=72:1683|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## hindelicious

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250384033473&viewitem=&salenotsupported

How about these?? Is anyone familiar with this seller?

TIA


----------



## mo.space

Please authenticate these heels:



















cheers


----------



## starfused

Is this authentic?

It is very pretty! But the BIN price makes me wonder. Thanks in advance!


----------



## roxies_mom

Hi experts!  I'm new to shoe authentications.....are there enough pictures here for someone to tell me if these Prada sneaks are authentic?  Does anyone have any info on the seller's reputation?

Any help you can give me will be appreciated!  Thanks in advance!! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=150329835898


----------



## melbournegirl

Hello,

Need some help authenticating these Ferragamo shoes?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140305205630

They look okay to me, but I'm a little blind...TIA


----------



## dallas

starfused said:


> Is this authentic?
> 
> It is very pretty! But the BIN price makes me wonder. Thanks in advance!




The seller is reputable.


----------



## Choo_Freaky

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-MANOL...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

can someone please tell me if these blahniks are real. i have seen this style before, but never with that style of insole.


----------



## LadyLuxx

Yes- those are real. 

Have fun!



melbournegirl said:


> Hello,
> 
> Need some help authenticating these Ferragamo shoes?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140305205630
> 
> They look okay to me, but I'm a little blind...TIA


----------



## burberryaholic

Can anyone help me authenticate these Lanvins??

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360135188953


----------



## meggyg8r

burberryaholic said:


> Can anyone help me authenticate these Lanvins??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360135188953


 
Those are good   Great color and good price, even for the BIN!


----------



## sarasmith3269

Does anyone know if Prada ever made this sandal/wedge? I have no additional pics at this point. tia!

images.marketplaceadvisor.channeladvisor.com/hi/8/8255/3x4385-nero.jpg?


----------



## burberryaholic

meggyg8r said:


> Those are good  Great color and good price, even for the BIN!


 
Thank you SO much!!


----------



## niconico

Are there any fake Salvatore Ferragamo varina? I noticed there are some varinas brand new but without box.
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Salvatore-Fe...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Salvatore-Fe...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/New-SALVATOR...390031842620QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAU_Women_Shoes


----------



## chloeheartsme

Hi,

My lovely TPF'ers & Swanky, can you please authenticate this ebay seller & shoes:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

Im pretty green when it comes to CLs as im yet to buy a pair, and this is one style ive had my eye on for  a while.

Cheers


----------



## meggyg8r

chloeheartsme said:


> Hi,
> 
> My lovely TPF'ers & Swanky, can you please authenticate this ebay seller & shoes:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-Louboutin-Joli-Noeud-Dorcet-Bow-Shoes-41_W0QQitemZ180328311938QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262
> 
> Im pretty green when it comes to CLs as im yet to buy a pair, and this is one style ive had my eye on for a while.
> 
> Cheers


 
Those look fine to me, but for future reference, post your CL authenticty questions in this forum:

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/authenticate-these-louboutins-426480.html

The girls in there are great and always respond quickly!


----------



## chloeheartsme

Thanx meggy, ur a star..xx


----------



## E*l*l*E

hello experts! Need your expertise on these Prada boots. TIA!


----------



## E*l*l*E

one more pic


----------



## shuzfetish

Hey Gals,

I bought these for my wife on eBay two weeks ago BIN $300.....but I'm wondering if they are fake or not. I'd like to know before I give them to her. They were advertised as Louboutin Pigalles from Neiman Marcus Last Call. Did I make a mistake?


----------



## suetje

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

tia! xoxo


----------



## sumnboutme

help please!  thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Alexander-Mcque...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## afsweet

can someone authenticate these lanvin flats? TIA!


----------



## crlrox

Hello! I was wondering if anyone could please authenticate these YSL Tribute Pumps:


----------



## HalieB

crlrox said:


> Hello! I was wondering if anyone could please authenticate these YSL Tribute Pumps:


 
These look fine


----------



## HalieB

E*l*l*E said:


> hello experts! Need your expertise on these Prada boots. TIA!


 
These look fine to me


----------



## E*l*l*E

thanks HalieB!


----------



## outtacontrol

Hey Girls!

Can you please have a peek at these for me ? TIA 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tory-Burch-Reva-Flats-with-Gold-Disc-8-1-2-M-Black_W0QQitemZ200320196464QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item200320196464&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1308%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## romydoria

seems authentic. very nice crafted. how much did you buy this PRADA BOOTS? The box, shoe bags & the boots itself seems ORIGINAL. I think I saw this in Dubai, UAE


----------



## romydoria

E*l*l*E said:


> one more pic


 Good Choice. Very much ORIGINAL. You are so lucky to have this beautifully crafted PRADA Boots. Enjoy walking!!!


----------



## romydoria

E*l*l*E said:


> hello experts! Need your expertise on these Prada boots. TIA!


 ORIGINAL! 100% SURE!!!You are so lucky to have this Beautifully crafted PRADA boots!


----------



## meggyg8r

stephc005 said:


> can someone authenticate these lanvin flats? TIA!



These are good   Love the color!


----------



## hindelicious

would you purchase shoes from this site? He claims they are authentic

highheelshome.com


----------



## reenah_

Can someone please auhenticate these manolos:

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300299631435


----------



## melbournegirl

Hello,

Can someone authenticate these Ferragamo varinas for me?  I missed out on the last pair!

TIA 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/New-SALVATOR...emQQptZAU_Women_Shoes?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116


----------



## littlemunchkinx

Hi, can someone please uthenticate this for me please.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140307081114&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Many thanks!


----------



## burberryaholic

Can anyone help me with these Lanvins....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260375465420


----------



## afsweet

meggyg8r said:


> These are good   Love the color!



thanks so much!


----------



## meggyg8r

burberryaholic said:


> Can anyone help me with these Lanvins....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260375465420


 
These look okay but the pictures are really horrible.  I would ask for more pictures before buying.


----------



## reenah_

no one can authenticate these blahniks?

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...m=300299631435


----------



## HalieB

reenah_ said:


> no one can authenticate these blahniks?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...m=300299631435


 

These look fine.


----------



## reenah_

sorry i have 2 more blahniks i'd like authenticated:

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=360138066467

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270357970626

thank you HalieB for autheticating the other ones =)


----------



## marbella8

crlrox said:


> Hello! I was wondering if anyone could please authenticate these YSL Tribute Pumps:



Although HalieB might be right, I'd be worried about the text on the back of the shoe looking so sloppy.  I have seen fakes online of these same shoes, so ask for a store receipt, so you can verify they were bought from a legitimate retailer.  Good luck!


----------



## littlemunchkinx

littlemunchkinx said:


> Hi, can someone please authenticate this for me please.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140307081114&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT
> 
> Many thanks!




How about these?


----------



## HalieB

reenah_ said:


> sorry i have 2 more blahniks i'd like authenticated:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=360138066467
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270357970626
> 
> thank you HalieB for autheticating the other ones =)


 

I am going to give both of these the a-okay.


----------



## HalieB

littlemunchkinx said:


> How about these?


 
I can not normally wear MJ shoes....but these look fine to me.


----------



## jhack alacbay

Hi please kindly authenticate this marc jacobs flats.. TIA

http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f7...t=DSC03897.jpg

http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f7...t=DSC03898.jpg

http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f7...t=DSC03899.jpg

http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f7...t=DSC03900.jpg

http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f7...t=DSC03901.jpg


----------



## Blueberry12

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:Watchlink:middle:uk


What about these ?


Thanx.


----------



## JENNx3

hi ladies 

can someone pleaseeee help me authenticate these burberry flats. 
thanks in advance, i appreciate your help! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-BURBE...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## poppyseed

Hello ladies,

do you think these gucci trainers are OK?
many thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/gucci-womens-...14&_trkparms=72:1685|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## poppyseed

and what do you say about these...


----------



## poppyseed

couple more pics...








Many thanks!


----------



## Coolprimadonna

Hi there,

How about his boots?
*
ITEM NAME: *Jimmy Choo "fudge" tall brown boots*

* *LISTING NUMBER:* 300191871144

*SELLER NAME OR ID: topoftheline

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=300191871144
*
Thanks!


----------



## Prosperity

TIA
ITEM NAME: Burberry Ballet Flats
LISTING NUMBER: 170313125058
SELLER NAME: linda*s***stuff
LINK: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170313125058


----------



## Coolprimadonna

Hello everyone,

What do you think about these?  Thanks!

Item Name: Authentic Dolce Gabbana platforms

Listing number:                                  250392284925

Seller name or ID: jessyso72

Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250392284925


----------



## jehovahrapha

hi pls help me to authenciate this pair of ferragamo heels? thanks! 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/28144890@N05/?saved=1


----------



## LadyLuxx

Good morning!  Yes, those are authentic.



jehovahrapha said:


> hi pls help me to authenciate this pair of ferragamo heels? thanks!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/28144890@N05/?saved=1


----------



## jehovahrapha

LadyLuxx said:


> Good morning!  Yes, those are authentic.




yay!! thank you so much!


----------



## suetje

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-Brow...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

tia


----------



## bimmer23

hi i wanted to find out if these louboutin's are real? I will be in a wedding next month and these would be perfect to go with the dress lol

http://www.christianlouboutincom.com...f8654b1ab12661

christianlouboutincom.com/images/CL0818P010-006.jpg
christianlouboutincom.com/images/CL0818P010-008.jpg


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ no, nothing from that site is legit.  Do not shop there.


----------



## mysterious

Does anyone know how to authenticate Ugg boots? I'm not really confident authenticating them, despite looking through all the eBay guides.

 Unfortunately I only have one picture so far... but I emailed the seller for more pictures (I'll post them up when I receive them). As for now, can anybody authenticate them just by looking at the one picture and the care cards? Thanks in advance!









These are other pictures from the seller for 2 other different pairs of Uggs. I'm guessing they used the same box/care cards for all the pictures. Anyone have any idea if the seller is selling the authentic ones?


----------



## meggyg8r

We don't really share authentication tips on the boards because lurkers read the posts and learn how to fake shoes better.

All those Uggs are fake.

Never go by the box or care cards--those mean nothing.  Always look at the boots themselves.


----------



## laxnyvr

Hi Ladies!

These Hangisi's are fake and the bid is already up to $550!!! Please report them if you have a second, I'd feel horrible if someone paid that much for those!!! 

390038880598

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390038880598


----------



## Coolprimadonna

Hello,

How about these Marni's? The come from Hong Kong but it's a power seller...TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=310125659299


----------



## Coolprimadonna

How about Versace shoes?
Thanks so much!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=400036575497


----------



## reenah_

anyone good at authenticating prada's? If so, I have a pair of flats for you to authenticate=) TIA!:


----------



## meggyg8r

laxnyvr said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> These Hangisi's are fake and the bid is already up to $550!!! Please report them if you have a second, I'd feel horrible if someone paid that much for those!!!
> 
> 390038880598
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390038880598


 
Reported,


----------



## shoesforme

Coolprimadonna said:


> Hello,
> 
> How about these Marni's? The come from Hong Kong but it's a power seller...TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=310125659299




yeap, I purchased from this seller before, his stuffs are authentic.


----------



## beck77

Need help with the following Giuseppe Zanotti. Thanks. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-GIUSEPPE-ZA...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-GIUSEPPE-ZA...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:2|294:50*


*


----------



## meggyg8r

beck77 said:


> Need help with the following Giuseppe Zanotti. Thanks.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-GIUSEPPE-ZANOTTI-OPEN-TOE-STUDDED-SIZE-6_W0QQitemZ280304673476QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item280304673476&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A1|294%3A50
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-GIUSEPPE-ZANOTTI-TWO-TONE-HEELS-SIZE-6_W0QQitemZ280313929532QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item280313929532&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A2|294%3A50


 
these are good


----------



## beck77

meggyg8r said:


> these are good



thanks.  first time looking at Giuseppe Zanotti, is it TTS?


----------



## meggyg8r

I think it depends on the shoe.. the only pair of GZ heels I have are .5 size up from my US size.


----------



## msricenbeans

Hi Everyone,

I just a really cool pair of boots and they are marked F & B inside. They look like they are handmade and are amazingly made! Does anyone know the designer? Thanks!

Sarah
http://www.RiceAndBeansVintage.com


----------



## Coolprimadonna

Awesome,Thanks Shoesforme!


----------



## thoang0705

Anyone know Jimmy Choo? What else would you need for authentication?
I have been DYING for these shoes and these popped up.  Seller is in Turkey though..


----------



## miss gucci

what do u think about this bag?
http://www.91handbags.com/gucci-indy-bags-177074-p-631.html


----------



## laxnyvr

thoang0705 said:


> Anyone know Jimmy Choo? What else would you need for authentication?
> I have been DYING for these shoes and these popped up.  Seller is in Turkey though..



Those look good to me!


----------



## thoang0705

^^ Thanks so much!


----------



## roxies_mom

Hi!  Can I get an opinion on these please??  I hope they're real....they're so cute, I want them!  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120396233470











Thank you so much!!  

oops, sorry my pics are sooooo big!


----------



## beck77

Can anyone help to authentic coach shoes?

http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-Signature...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:3|294:50

And anyone know the sizing for coach shoes? Is it true to size? Thanks.


----------



## beck77

one more  http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Gitasan/items/AUTH_COACH_JOSIE_SIGNATURE_BALLET_FLAT_NIB_NR_36_5M_6_5


----------



## meggyg8r

beck77 said:


> Can anyone help to authentic coach shoes?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-Signature-JOSIE-BLACK-Shoes-Ballet-Flats-NIB-6_W0QQitemZ390039720691QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item390039720691&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A3|294%3A50
> 
> And anyone know the sizing for coach shoes? Is it true to size? Thanks.


 

Those are good 

I have 2 pairs of Coach sneakers and they run TTS.  I had a pair of Coach flats once and they ran TTS as well.


----------



## beck77

meggyg8r said:


> Those are good
> 
> I have 2 pairs of Coach sneakers and they run TTS.  I had a pair of Coach flats once and they ran TTS as well.



thanks. now i am thinking if i should drop by to coach later to try. 

wow...you really have alot of shoes. *envy*


----------



## meggyg8r

beck77 said:


> thanks. now i am thinking if i should drop by to coach later to try.
> 
> wow...you really have alot of shoes. *envy*


 
hehe my collection is quite small compared to a lot of ladies on here!   but thanks


----------



## beck77

Most of the people here have really nice shoes collection. 

need help again. i finally get to try out the coach shoes. I fit nicely for size 6 but more comfortable in size 6.5 though it's a bit loose. >"< Wish there is in between size. Need help again coz previously both are for size 6. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=140310223620

http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-WOMEN...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:4|294:50

http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-Joan-Sign...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:6|294:50

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=110367815897

thanks.


----------



## roxies_mom

Anyone out there a Prada shoe guru? I hope these are authentic! Thanks so much! 



roxies_mom said:


> Hi! Can I get an opinion on these please?? I hope they're real....they're so cute, I want them!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120396233470
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!
> 
> oops, sorry my pics are sooooo big!


----------



## littlemunchkinx

Can someone please help me with there:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390039456206

I'm a true size 35.5 and I asked the seller whether these would fit. Seller stated that it'd fit me perfectly as she's a size US8.5M and takes 39.5 in Lanvin. Is this true?


----------



## palmbeachdiva

littlemunchkinx said:


> Can someone please help me with there:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390039456206
> 
> I'm a true size 35.5 and I asked the seller whether these would fit. Seller stated that it'd fit me perfectly as she's a size US8.5M and takes 39.5 in Lanvin. Is this true?


 

I always ask for the insole measurement to see if they will fit. That's the only way to really know.


----------



## palmbeachdiva

miss gucci said:


> what do u think about this bag?
> http://www.91handbags.com/gucci-indy-bags-177074-p-631.html


 

That site is all fakes. When you see prices like that don't waste your time.


----------



## BagsR4Me

Can someone please authenticate these Pradas?

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-2008-Prada-...7&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262#ebayphotohosting

TIA


----------



## epithermal

hi all! 

Are these authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.ph/BNW-ChristianLou...m14&_trkparms=72:833|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.ph/JimmyChoo-The-Pe...m14&_trkparms=72:833|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## miss cherie

Hi, I am the first time ebay user so I need your help!!!!  

The seller: golfer_golfette

The shoes: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...IC&its=I%2BC&itu=UA%2BUCI&otn=40&po=LVI&ps=54


They look pretty good to me, but the seller use the same pic for the different sizes so I'm not sure if it's the actual thing. 

:tumbleweed:

:tpfrox:


----------



## roxies_mom

miss cherie said:


> Hi, I am the first time ebay user so I need your help!!!!
> 
> 
> The seller: golfer_golfette
> 
> The shoes:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=390020436215
> 
> They look pretty good to me, but the seller use the same pic for the different sizes so I'm not sure if it's the actual thing. :tumbleweed:
> 
> :tpfrox:


 
Hi!  Did you win?  I can't speak to authenticity  but, I have seen a bag from that seller posted the Authenticate This Prada thread and it was deemed authentic...........Good luck!


----------



## miss cherie

oh really??
So I hope that means she can be ok...
I really want that shoes~!!!!



thanks roxies_ mom 

:tpfrox:


----------



## sara999

okay. i know it's stupid to ask for after-the-fact authentication but i won these shoes (margielas) and i don't recall ever seeing any that just went across the toe and not the whole foot.....did i get scammed? i haven't received them yet so i don't know if they're legit...but i'm just nervous...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320353800640


----------



## luvtami

sara999 said:


> okay. i know it's stupid to ask for after-the-fact authentication but i won these shoes (margielas) and i don't recall ever seeing any that just went across the toe and not the whole foot.....did i get scammed? i haven't received them yet so i don't know if they're legit...but i'm just nervous...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320353800640



Are you sure they only just have a single toe strap? In one of the pictures (where she shows the bottom sole) it looks like it goes across the whole foot in the background.

For your enjoyment:
http://aubergineblog.blogspot.com/2008/07/im-being-haunted.html


----------



## dallas

miss cherie said:


> oh really??
> So I hope that means she can be ok...
> I really want that shoes~!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks roxies_ mom
> 
> :tpfrox:




The seller is reputable.


----------



## miss cherie

dallas said:


> The seller is reputable.


 
Oh really?? Now I'm relieved&happy!!  

Thank you Dallas!!


----------



## .jourdyn.

Hello, I am just wondering if these shoes are authentic. I have a feeling they aren't because they are such a low price, but I figured it wouldn't hurt to ask.

Here is the link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-Manolo-Blahnik-Pink-Pumps-41-5_W0QQitemZ190297307301QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item190297307301&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A15%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Thanks in advance!


----------



## miss cherie

Are these good ?
 I think these look slightly different in details(peep toe part) than the other sellers. Fakies? Just wanna know..

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=370171128739

thanks ladies


----------



## deekun

Hello...I actually wanted to auth the shoes I'm selling to double check! I got them from a reputable buyer (theitalianconnecction) but...just in case. 

They are Prada ankle boots.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250399658323


----------



## sara999

luvtami said:


> Are you sure they only just have a single toe strap? In one of the pictures (where she shows the bottom sole) it looks like it goes across the whole foot in the background.
> 
> For your enjoyment:
> http://aubergineblog.blogspot.com/2008/07/im-being-haunted.html


i'll find out when they arrive...hopefully today! i know what you mean, i've lusted after them for AGES. i originally bought the knee high version in black but it didn't fit nicely around my calves so i returned them and gave up hope on them entirely and then found this auction on ebay and snapped them up immediately (even thoguh they're too big - i'll MAKE them fit!). i'd kill for the thigh high version but i can't even hoist the knee high ones up all the way...the thigh high's are beyond a pipe dream!


----------



## JazzyJay

Hi all! I can normally be found on the Authenticate this Mulberry thread, but would appreciate some help from you. I have purchased some Marc Jacobs white/black pony flats (not from ebay) and would like them authenticated. Would someone let me know which photos I should take please.


----------



## sara999

take photos of the shoes and box if there is one!


----------



## JazzyJay

Thanks sara for your reply. I wondered if there were any particular angles you wanted but I have taken a few below. If you need to see more, please let me know and I will take them. If they are fake, could you let me know what is wrong with them, so that I can take them back for a refund.


----------



## epithermal

Hi all,  

It's really hard to find CL (authentic) sellers in the Phils (if there are any) . But I'd really love to buy a pair! Please help me determine if this site sells original CL shoes. TIA.

http://myshoeplace.multiply.com/photos/album/1#

Epithermal


----------



## sara999

epithermal said:


> Hi all,
> 
> It's really hard to find CL (authentic) sellers in the Phils (if there are any) . But I'd really love to buy a pair! Please help me determine if this site sells original CL shoes. TIA.
> 
> http://myshoeplace.multiply.com/photos/album/1#
> 
> Epithermal


hi! i would post this in the louboutin section but based on the fact that they are all stock photos or photos of celebrities i would be very wary....all teh ones that aren't stock photos look fake


----------



## epithermal

Dear sara999, 

Thanks for the heads up! I will steer away from it! Sorry for the wrong posting. Anyway, thanks again!

Epithermal


----------



## suetje

ysl:

http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-YvesSAINT-L...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318

tia!


----------



## bnsuki

Can any one authenticate these 2 pairs of ferragamos? Thanks a lot!
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-SALVATORE-FERRAGAMO-VARINA-MODERN-BALLERINA-FLATS_W0QQitemZ270366657382QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item270366657382&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-nwob-SALVAT...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:3|294:50


----------



## rosana84

Hello I was hoping someone could help me authenticate these Manolo Blahniks...it is the Something Blue shoe

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=140311214618

TIA


----------



## meggyg8r

rosana84 said:


> Hello I was hoping someone could help me authenticate these Manolo Blahniks...it is the Something Blue shoe
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=140311214618
> 
> TIA


 
Those look off to me but hopefully someone else can give you an opinion too!


----------



## rosana84

Thanks Meggyg8r... I think I will pass then, i figured the price was too good to be true haha


----------



## meadows_mama

are these prada shoes authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120401507903


----------



## sianii11

Hi all! I was wondering if anyone could tell me about these Miu Miu's - firstly, if they are authentic (!) and also what style they are? I can't seem to find out anything about them? Thanks very much 

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Zoogob/items/Miu_Miu_by_Prada_Women_s_Shoes_IT_39___US_9___UK_6


----------



## Micah

Hi ladies,

Can someone please authenticate these two Marc Jacobs shoes? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=200327886542

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=160326453508

Thanks!


----------



## cjones99

has anyone bought YSL tributes from ioffer?

these arnt authentic right....:|

Thoughts?


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

I would never ever buy anything on ioffer everything they sell in my experience has been fake - STAY AWAY.  You can do a search for more info on this website!


----------



## rosana84

Hey ladies... Need your help again with the Hangisi in Blue... any opinions would be great

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130298820672&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## aeross

I would say they are definately fake. All the CL's on there are and it was only a matter of time before they moved onto YSL's


----------



## meggyg8r

Never, ever buy ANYTHING on iOffer.  99.9999999% of things on there are counterfeit!


----------



## KittyKat65

Question: why haven't the big labels targeted ioffer the way they went after eBay?  How about the FBI?  Surely what they do is illegal by allowing all the counterfeits.  I don't think it should be a consumer's responsibility to have to check on every item for sale.  Just shut the whole site down.


----------



## peachi521

ioffer is horrible... stay far far farrrrrr away

if you are looking for a good deal on tributes, I'd post a "Want it Now" ad on ebay and just do regular searches (even better, do a 6-month saved search so that ebay sends the results directly to you!).  

 amazing (authentic) deals will pop up every once in a while... usually by someone who just wants to get rid of their shoes in a hurry so they can buy another pair lol!


----------



## peachi521

KittyKat65 said:


> Question: why haven't the big labels targeted ioffer the way they went after eBay?  How about the FBI?  Surely what they do is illegal by allowing all the counterfeits.  I don't think it should be a consumer's responsibility to have to check on every item for sale.  Just shut the whole site down.





http://www.auctionbytes.com/cab/abn/y08/m12/i10/s04


----------



## Fuu

i just have a general question, have frye boots ever been faked ?


----------



## M_Butterfly

Hi girls.. Any one has any idea if these are authentic? Thanks in advance..

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170318881383

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160326905617&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## moshi_moshi

Wondering about these Nicholas Kirkwoods... seller has sold a few others with good feedback (the only negs are reguarding new with tags claims and stains etc) but the price is so low!  These go for like $800+ don't they?  I don't have any boutiques near me that sell Kirkwood so I have never seen a pair IRL.  TIA.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370184710407&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ that price is incredible... something has to be fishy.  I know *Laureen *has these in a different color, hopefully she'll see this and pop in with her opinion.


----------



## moshi_moshi

meggyg8r said:


> ^^ that price is incredible... something has to be fishy. I know *Laureen *has these in a different color, hopefully she'll see this and pop in with her opinion.


 
I KNOW!  That's why I figured SOMETHING had to be weird.  Theres a few other pairs up, the seller has another pair in a 38.5 and there's another seller that has a pair in a brighter purple-ish color and then a black pair with a blue heel and they're all listed for around that price.  With the BIN and the cashback that's like RIDICULOUS!  They're probably fake, I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ if you want you could PM Laureen.. she'd probably be able to help.  Also, I would post them in the Nicholas Kirkwood thread, people have helped on authentication there too.  I just can't get over the price!  You know the saying, "if it's too good to be true, it probably is!"  Here's hoping it's not, though!  Oh, I would also ask them for more pictures... there's even a possibility the pics are stolen.  Who knows!  Or maybe they really just need to make a quick buck?!  The possibilities are endless.


----------



## domates

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120402422594

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130298973750

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170318005521

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-674...4|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

TIA!!


----------



## laureenthemean

moshi_moshi said:


> Wondering about these Nicholas Kirkwoods... seller has sold a few others with good feedback (the only negs are reguarding new with tags claims and stains etc) but the price is so low!  These go for like $800+ don't they?  I don't have any boutiques near me that sell Kirkwood so I have never seen a pair IRL.  TIA.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370184710407&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



I PMed *moshi*, but this seller is legit.  I bought my NK shoes from her, and they seem perfect except that the size was mismarked and then corrected.  I know that a lot of NK shoes went to 70% off last season, so even though they are gaining popularity, it's still possible to get good prices.  The retail on these was around $700 IIRC.


----------



## gucciLuva101

Can someone please authenticate these YSL shoes?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sacat=See-All-Categories&_naf=1&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## M_Butterfly

Thanks


----------



## peachi521

Hi ladies, are these *Nicholas Kirwood pumps* authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NICHOLAS-KIRKWO...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

 Seller has good feedback but a few things are throwing me off.  They look clunkier than the pair posted by *moshi_moshi*... also, the seller is selling 2 pairs of the same shoe (same style, color, size, and price) which... I dunno, seems odd. The shoes have been relisted twice.

TIA


----------



## LucyQ

Bought these Jimmi Choos but in spite of lots of practice they're too high for me.

Before I sell on I wanted to ask your advice on authenticity

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=260373427751

TIA


----------



## peachi521

Hi, any Miu Miu experts?    I love these maryjanes but the stock photo and the "real" photo look very different to me... authentic or fake?  http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTHENTIC-M...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## cl addict

Hi all, 

I did a search and nothing came up.

I wanted to see if anybody had any thoughts/experience with ADELE'S CLOSET -- http://www.adelescloset.com/index.html.

Real deal??

Thx in advance


----------



## ochie

can somebody pls authenticate this, thank you


----------



## ortalXX

hi could someone Authenticate these miu miu flats for me? im really in love with them! 
(this is an album so take a look in the rest of the photos.)
http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...45671535&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0&lgdin=1


----------



## buzzytoes

Christian Dior Jazz Club. Also if anyone has any info on sizing. I am a US 8.5. Thanks!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-DIOR-Jazz-Club-White-Platform-Shoes-39-5-9-5_W0QQitemZ250301391413QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item250301391413&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A2%7C294%3A50http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-DIOR-...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:2|294:50


----------



## BagsR4Me

Can someone please authenticate these JCs?

TIA 

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-35-5-Jimmy-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## peachi521

Hi can someone tell me if these tributes are authentic?  Thanks 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YSL-Tribute-s...14&_trkparms=72:1685|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## cybersarah

Hello,

Would someone be so kind to authenticate these YSL pumps that I have purchased on eBay. I havent been lucky enough to see these in real life but they are not quite as I expected, the toe seems a bit off as I expected them to be more round toed! 

The label on the box is hard to read in the picture but it states that they are grey suede priced at USD699 rather than black patent. They have the price in USD but the address on the box is: 173 - 176 Sloane street Londras sw1 X9 QG.UK

Sorry the photos are so small, it was either this small or too big as I am at work and have limited access. Photobucket links for the pictures:

http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m35/absolutestar/Picture001.jpg
http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m35/absolutestar/Picture002.jpg
http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m35/absolutestar/Picture003.jpg
http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m35/absolutestar/Picture004.jpg
http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m35/absolutestar/Picture005.jpg

Link to the eBay auction:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320358091203

Thank you in advance xxx


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

My friend just sent me this site. The shoes seem too cheep to be true. How do these CL's look?

http://www.pinkfootwear.com/productsview.php?proid=29&id=10&type=products


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ NO NO NO!!  Awful.  Do NOT buy from there.


----------



## yethryn

A seller I'm thinking of buying a bag from is also selling a pair of YSL boots. I notice posts in this thread don't get a lot of replies, but does anyone know if these are real? The pictures aren't so great:
YSL Camden Ankle Booties

Thanks!


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

meggyg8r said:


> ^^ NO NO NO!!  Awful.  Do NOT buy from there.



I figured. I'll tell my friend to save her time and money! Thank you!


----------



## ochie

can somebody authenticate this.. thank you in advance
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ndexURL=3&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting


----------



## meggyg8r

^ There is a Louboutin subforum where there is a dedicated authentication thread.  You will get better answers there.

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/authenticate-these-louboutins-426480.html


----------



## sarasmith3269

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190301720431&category=63852QQ_trksidZp3907.m263QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DSIC%26its%3DI%252BC%26itu%3DUA%252BIA%252BUCI%26otn%3D15%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D54


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ I think there is either a Gucci subforum or a bag subforum that you can get bags authenticated at.  This forum is solely for shoes.


----------



## sarasmith3269

meggyg8r said:


> ^^ I think there is either a Gucci subforum or a bag subforum that you can get bags authenticated at. This forum is solely for shoes.


 
Oh jeez! Sorry!  that wasnt even the link i wanted to post!  boo.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ haha, I kinda thought that might be what happened!


----------



## evecure

Could anyone authenticate these Nicholas Kirkwood shoes please? TIA!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/NICHOLAS-KIRKWO...:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50#ht_2512wt_1100


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ that seller is reputable.


----------



## cdnshopper

Could someone authenticate theses Fendi's?  TIA.

http://imagehost.vendio.com/bin/vie...64.JPG,PC031265.JPG,PC031266.JPG,PC031267.JPG


----------



## meandmyluxury

Hi Ladies! I've searched the forum for authenticating Tory Burch but I cant seem to find one thread for authenticating Tory Burch so I'm not sure if there's one so if there is, I apologize for starting this new thread but I honestly just dont know where I can post this.

Anyways, if there are any girls out there who are quite an expert on Tory Burch, pls. let me know if this one is authentic or not.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## evecure

thanks *meggy*!!


----------



## peachi521

Hi ladies, are these authentic?  http://cgi.ebay.com/SEXXXXY-YSL-BLA...s=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## bagladyseattle

Hi there,

I've never own any Lanvin.  I just really this boot, but I don't know if it's fake or not?  I bought only 1 designer item on ebay before but I was lucky it turns out to be authentic.  The seller listed this item before, but no one bid so he relist the item w/ reduce price. 

Could you please help me to authentic this Lanvin Flat boots?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120408451893

Thank you!


----------



## aevans

Hello!!! Just bought a pair of Louis Vuitton Slide Sandals and was wondering if they are real. Tried to research and couldn't find these anywhere. Any info will be appreciated!!
http://s173.photobucket.com/albums/w58/elitemom/?action=view&current=IMG_6036.jpg
http://s173.photobucket.com/albums/w58/elitemom/?action=view&current=IMG_6038.jpg
http://s173.photobucket.com/albums/w58/elitemom/?action=view&current=IMG_6045.jpg


----------



## luckyblonde3295

aevans said:


> Hello!!! Just bought a pair of Louis Vuitton Slide Sandals and was wondering if they are real. Tried to research and couldn't find these anywhere. Any info will be appreciated!!
> http://s173.photobucket.com/albums/w58/elitemom/?action=view&current=IMG_6036.jpg
> http://s173.photobucket.com/albums/w58/elitemom/?action=view&current=IMG_6038.jpg
> http://s173.photobucket.com/albums/w58/elitemom/?action=view&current=IMG_6045.jpg


 
Very fake....


----------



## pursefan06

Hello this is my first shoe post!! Can someone please authenticate these Prada Mary Janes for me? Thanks for any help!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/PRADA-mary-jane-plaform-pump-black-leather-39-9_W0QQitemZ310135461187QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item310135461187&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A4%7C294%3A50


----------



## ladyred

Hi can anyone tell me if these are authentic? My mother bid on them without telling me  (rolls eyes) and i have my doubts

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=270377496871&Category=63889&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26its%3DI%26otn%3D2


----------



## babo17

Hi,

I don't know if I ask it at the right place, but could you authenticate these shoes for me? Thanks a lot!

MANOLO BLAHNIK
MANOLO BLAHNIK


----------



## guccigal07

both are real.


----------



## babo17

guccigal07 said:


> both are real.



Thanks a lot!


----------



## jmcadon

ladyred said:


> Hi can anyone tell me if these are authentic? My mother bid on them without telling me (rolls eyes) and i have my doubts
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....Category=63889&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=2


 We need to see pics of the bottom.  But if they are not, at least she did not spend much on them


----------



## savvysgirl

This might be a silly question but i'm not hot with YSL shoes. Have the Tribute Too pumps with blue/turquoise been faked? TIA!


----------



## pretkit

hi, can you help me authenticate these Choo? thanks!


----------



## dq_puz

Hi,

Is this Loubotin authentic? Can somebody help me please?

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ash=item130303789368&_trksid=p4634.m332.l1262


----------



## jmcadon

pretkit said:


> hi, can you help me authenticate these Choo? thanks!


 the pic with the choo name is a little too blurry.  I am thinking these are probably OK, make sure to ask if the labels are sewn in which they should be.


----------



## rdgldy

dq_puz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is this Loubotin authentic? Can somebody help me please?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ash=item130303789368&_trksid=p4634.m332.l1262



fine!


----------



## DamierAddict

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=260402332180


the reason i think so is i started researching them and i see all the pics to be scaly more like snakeskin leather rather than just smooth leather the auction has. 

Please help, i just won these and i am very worried!
are these fakes?


----------



## hannahc123

hiya,

im no expert but im sure these come in snakeskin and a normal leather, as i was thinking of purchasing the normal ones as they were cheaper than the snakeskin.

good luck


----------



## Glynis

Just my opinion, but the price you have paid is very low for BIN which makes me suspicious. Also the fact that these have been repaired - such high quality shoes should last for years and many wears.  

There is a lot of these exact shoes on iOffer if you just search Jimmy Choo Sandals.

Ask the seller for close ups of the labels so you can see how they are stitched in and a picure of the box and dustbag.


----------



## mooks

You should have asked questions BEFORE you bought them not after.

Judging by the items this seller has sold previously they seem legitimate. You will be covered by Paypal if things go wrong though


----------



## heartnaspade

I think they're fine - and the BIN price isn't THAT low considering the leather is pretty damaged on the heel, and they've obviously been pretty worn.  $300 for used shoes is a lot of money.


----------



## pretkit

jmcadon said:


> the pic with the choo name is a little too blurry.  I am thinking these are probably OK, make sure to ask if the labels are sewn in which they should be.



thank you! hope they're OK


----------



## sara999

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350195270670&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123

they're a powerseller so they *should* be authentic, i just worry because they're so cheap! (i won btw)


----------



## willwork4shoes

^^^Oh Sara, I saw those!!!!  Congrats!!!!  I keep hoping that my size will pop up.  I think they look fine but maybe ask FoxyCleopatra, I think she has these.  She posted about a different pair of BA's and I think she mentioned in that post that she had the ones that you just won.

Please please please post IRL pics when you get them!


----------



## rdgldy

Sara, congrats!! I hope they're authentic-what a price you got!!


----------



## daph87

real or fake?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320365998931

and

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320365161229

thanks in advance!


----------



## LVLV

What is your opinion about this shoes???
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150342174337&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123


----------



## sabauer

Could someone authenticate these Ferragamos?  Thanks!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260403320918


----------



## n1a

please authenticate these shoes
thank
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/christian-lo...ms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## babo17

Hi,

Could you authenticate these pair ok shoes? Thanks!


----------



## Vikzenne

Could someone help me out with these sergio rossi's?  Thanks!http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220408186973


----------



## cocogirl07

is this an authenthic site?

http://www.louboutinmall.com/products/index-16.html


----------



## dallas

^


----------



## milkcat

Is this authentic? TIA!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=200338907996


----------



## Sharkbait

Chanel Flats, can anyone authenticate?

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHANEL-BLACK-CL...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## Blueberry12

Are these real?

Thanx.

http://www.tradera.com/akta-Manolo-Blahnik-sa-snygga--auktion_91234766


----------



## Blueberry12

And what about these?


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/JIMMY-CHOO-GO...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50



http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/JIMMY-CHOO-GO...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


Thanx.


----------



## fashionfrau

Hi,

I recently won some Prada boots off ebay and posted under another section, but was then directed here. Could someone have a look at these and tell me if they are real: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI....m=310138351925.

I have already paid, but if they turn out to be fake the seller stated that she would fully refund me. If they are real, they were a steal despite needing a bit of TLC.

TIA for any help I can get.


----------



## ladyred

Can anyone tell me if these are real? I've taken photos of the Uggs and the box and care card.
Note- 
If I try and pull the outside of the boot and the wooly stuff inside, they don't seperate.
The boots are the same color all over, even though in the pictures it looks like the back is a lighter color.
The label inside the boot reads-made by ugg (r in a circle) australia (in the same font as on the back of boots) classic short 5825, size: w7, MADE IN CHINA.
On the back of that it says- Genuine leather upper, genuine sheepskin lining, blown rubber sole, f8007b (everything except australia n capitals).
On the sole where it reads ugg and then an upside down ugg (etc)  there is a 'R' in a circle at the bottom of every final 'G' facing the same way as the UGG writing.






http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g248/angela1989_photos/zxdcfvh.jpg
http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g248/angela1989_photos/wertyu.jpg
http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g248/angela1989_photos/tyuio.jpg
http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g248/angela1989_photos/sdfghj.jpg
http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g248/angela1989_photos/sdfgh.jpg
http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g248/angela1989_photos/kjhgfd.jpg
http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g248/angela1989_photos/GetAttachment.jpg
http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g248/angela1989_photos/asdrftgyh.jpg
http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g248/angela1989_photos/asdfgj.jpg


----------



## brintee

Can anyone tell me if these are authentic Choo flats. The seller has good feedback, but the listing makes them seem kind of sketchy. They say they are new, but kind of look used. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270389336494&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&viewitem=&salenotsupported

TIA Ladies!!!


----------



## ochie

can somebody pls authenticate this..thanks 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=200342603276


----------



## dallas

^ They don't look right to me.


----------



## MissV

My cousin just bought these and just wanted to check


http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...6479,240856507&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=270362243004


She notice there is a P or what looks kinda like a P in the insole....


----------



## junko1992

well the prada shoes i got seemed to be authentic because i have a pair i bought in manhatten, that i bout a little way back, and i compared the two, and the one from buyvogue seems to be pretty real, so i prefer u take buyvogue


----------



## ochie

dallas- do you think its fake?


----------



## lorihmatthews

junko1992 said:


> well the prada shoes i got seemed to be authentic because i have a pair i bought in manhatten, that i bout a little way back, and i compared the two, and the one from buyvogue seems to be pretty real, so i prefer u take buyvogue



Interesting first post.

Why don't you show us pictures of the shoes you bought so we can compare them? Where did you buy the other pair?


----------



## dallas

^ I have a feeling that they are but it's difficult to tell with just the one picture. If I were you, I would ask the seller for more pictures.


----------



## ochie

ok I will, I'll post it when i receive the pictures, thanks


----------



## savvysgirl

Girlies, CL's im good at but clueless when it comes to YSL Tributes. Comparing them to other Tribs i would say these are fake. Am i right? 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YSL-TRIBUTE-T...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## dallas

*Savvysgirl*, They look fake to me, very cheap and nasty. (The seller's Manolos look fake too.)


----------



## luckyblonde3295

MissV said:


> My cousin just bought these and just wanted to check
> 
> 
> http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...6479,240856507&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=270362243004
> 
> 
> She notice there is a P or what looks kinda like a P in the insole....


 
These look good to me


----------



## planoette

Is this website legit? http://www.luxuryugg.com/index.asp
TIA!


----------



## jjensen

How about these? TIA.
http://cgi.ebay.com/STUNNING-RED-PE...=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:35|294:50


----------



## Shainerocks

Are these CL fake or real??
Thanks in advance for your advice.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...s=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200


----------



## Cerina

Shainerocks said:


> Are these CL fake or real??
> Thanks in advance for your advice.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...s=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200



These are good. But we do have a subforum for CL shoes..


----------



## Teefx2

is this site legit?

http://www.clpumshop.com/index.php


----------



## laureenthemean

Teefx2 said:


> is this site legit?
> 
> http://www.clpumshop.com/index.php


Absolutely not.


----------



## jennytalula

http://cgi.ebay.de/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-H...9|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

are these real? There have been a lot of this style on ebay recently, so I'm not sure&#8230;
Thanks!


----------



## guccigal07

those are fake. look at the size stamp.


----------



## death2thepixies

Any idea about these Prada booties? I've seen them in gray but never in black. The website looks pretty legit, no?

http://bagpointusa.com/shop/prada-bootie-zebra-print-blackblack-p-127.html


----------



## jennytalula

guccigal07 said:


> those are fake. look at the size stamp.



thanks, that's what I thought (the dustbag looks wrong, too).
Can everyone please report it? There are tons of these on ebay right now, all go for around 350$  obviously too cheap for the original ones, but still quite some money for fakes!


----------



## k0be36

These chanel shoes are for sale at nm right now but i can't find any info on it online.  Can someone pls identify this shoe for me?? like what year, heel height, material, etc.?? it would be much appreciated


----------



## sunkist_baby

^ Ok, I have reallly bad insomnia =P  but I found them!
http://www.chanel.com/fashion/8-san...-calfskin-on-a-105-mm-two-tone-heel--2,2,4,12


----------



## MDM

Ladies, would you help me authenticate these YSL please?  Thank you!

http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-...s=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## k0be36

sunkist_baby said:


> ^ Ok, I have reallly bad insomnia =P  but I found them!
> http://www.chanel.com/fashion/8-san...-calfskin-on-a-105-mm-two-tone-heel--2,2,4,12



OMG Sunkist baby .... THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!! that was bugging me for so long ... thank you !!


----------



## sunkist_baby

k0be36 said:


> OMG Sunkist baby .... THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!! that was bugging me for so long ... thank you !!


 
No problem


----------



## ling0882434

it's a general question about the famus blue satin manolo pump. i see some fakes on ebay looking the same as the real one. how can i tell the difference? thanks!


----------



## Shainerocks

I want to make sure that this shoes are authentic. I'm not familiar with the seller.
Thanks!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Studded-Cristal...66:2|39:1|72:1205|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## erinmiyu

Shainerocks said:


> I want to make sure that this shoes are authentic. I'm not familiar with the seller.
> Thanks!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Studded-Cristal...66:2|39:1|72:1205|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50



they are k/os...it says "free balmain gift".


----------



## Shainerocks

What k/os mean??


----------



## sunkist_baby

knock-offs I believe


----------



## erinmiyu

sorry, yeah, knock-offs!


----------



## KittyKat65

ling0882434 said:


> it's a general question about the famus blue satin manolo pump. i see some fakes on ebay looking the same as the real one. how can i tell the difference? thanks!


The heels on the fakes are nowhere near as thin and perfect as the real ones.  The satin tends to look a little baggy, for want of a better description.  They just don't look as elegant.


----------



## Shainerocks

erinmiyu said:


> sorry, yeah, knock-offs!



thank you. I will not buy them!!


----------



## Aya46

can anyone help me with these miu miu's ?
http://cgi.ebay.de/PRADA-Miu-Miu-Exklusive-Damen-Sandaletten-37-NEU-OVP_W0QQitemZ280351886042QQcmdZViewItemQQptZKleidung_Accessoires_Schuhe_Damenschuhe?hash=item4146464ada&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A1|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A1|294%3A50

are these original ones?
thank you!


----------



## ZoeyZoo

Can someone tell me whether these Manolo's are legit? I've never seen this seller mentioned on tPF before. Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220422552819&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&salenotsupported


----------



## sunkist_baby

^ links to some Jimmy Choo boots?  The JC boots are authentic though


----------



## snufflesjc

Would someone please authenticate these YSLs for me? The seller himself admits he doesn't know if they're real: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290320988517&fromMakeTrack=true

Thank you!


----------



## yammit

Sorry!! I will put this in the Louboutin thread.


----------



## marbella8

I think they are fakes, there are tons of them on fake websites.  



snufflesjc said:


> Would someone please authenticate these YSLs for me? The seller himself admits he doesn't know if they're real: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290320988517&fromMakeTrack=true
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## xoespresso

Hi! Could someone help me authenticate these Jimmy Choo pumps? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320378324727

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ashtray-girl

xoespresso said:


> Hi! Could someone help me authenticate these Jimmy Choo pumps?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320378324727
> 
> Thanks in advance!




they're authentic


----------



## Fashion Goddess

Hi, can anyone tell me if these are authentic? Thanks.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Beyond-Hot-Wht-Pnk-Christian-
Louboutin-Croise-BNIB-39_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trkparmsZQ7c301Q3a1Q7c293Q3a1Q7c294Q3a30QQ_trksidZp4634Q2ec0Q2em14Q2el1262QQhashZitem1e57269b94QQitemZ130311166868QQptZUSQ5fWomenQ5fsQ5fShoesQQsalenotsupported


----------



## misselizabeth22

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Pretty sure these aren't legit. Can anyone check/report?


----------



## sarasmith3269

can anyone help with these pradas?  also have picture of box if that helps...http://cgi.ebay.com/PRADA-wedge-pla...66:2|39:1|72:1205|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50
i think they are an older model...


----------



## kat2c

Hi, what do you think about these Manolos? The scratches around the label concern me.

http://tinyurl.com/ltd3fb


----------



## yammit

Hi!! I need help from YSL experts.. are these authentic??

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=140324814384

Thanks!


----------



## Australienne

Hi there,
I am wondering if you could help me authenticate these shoes? They are from a good seller if that helps at all.
Thanks so much


----------



## evanescent

yammit and Australienne - im no expert but i think the tribute pumps might be fake. the leather looks off.


----------



## raspberrycobble

Please help authenticate these MBMJ Mouse flats.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-by-jacobs-...66:2|39:1|72:1240|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

or 

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-MARC-B...66:2|39:1|72:1240|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


one or both of them has to be fake. 

Thanks!!!!


----------



## bagamoyo

Have Tory Burch Revas been faked?  TIA!


----------



## karolinec1

Sorry - wrong thread....


----------



## csre

hi there, how do these look to you?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160341109236&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123 
TIA


----------



## tara3056

Can someone take a look at these Sedarabys?  I'm not interested in buying them, but I'd hate for anyone to get a fake.  They look good to me, except the heel itself looks off - it's too thick/fat compared to the Sedaraby heels I've seen before.  I compared them to pics from NGG and other sellers, and to me, the heel still looks off.

Ebay item # 220433862603


----------



## shoe addict

Hi Guys,
I would like to know, if these shoes are real "Miu Miu" or just a fake. Is is on german ebay. I hope they are cause, they are tdf. Thanks a lot, Tia

Does anyone know the original price? I don`t know, if this is a good price.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260428089716&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:DE:1123


----------



## mels1231

Do these seem authentic to you guys? I thought they were but I'm new to all this and just wanted some feedback. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-...66:2|39:1|72:1205|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50. 

Thanks!


----------



## luvtami

mels1231 said:


> Do these seem authentic to you guys? I thought they were but I'm new to all this and just wanted some feedback.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-...66:2|39:1|72:1205|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50.
> 
> Thanks!



Yup, those are authentic.


----------



## immashoesaddict

shoe addict said:


> Hi Guys,
> I would like to know, if these shoes are real "Miu Miu" or just a fake. Is is on german ebay. I hope they are cause, they are tdf. Thanks a lot, Tia
> 
> Does anyone know the original price? I don`t know, if this is a good price.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260428089716&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:DE:1123


 

looks good to me.im picking my pair up tonight same one as that =]


----------



## immashoesaddict

Australienne said:


> Hi there,
> I am wondering if you could help me authenticate these shoes? They are from a good seller if that helps at all.
> Thanks so much


 

looks fake sorry


----------



## shoe addict

Thank you


----------



## shoe addict

immashoesaddict said:


> looks good to me.im picking my pair up tonight same one as that =]



Thanks a lot. I think I will buy them


----------



## mels1231

Thanks for your help!


----------



## joeuk77

Hi Girls ! 
Could you please authentic these shoes?I am planning to bid on ebay but I'm not sure because the seller has just got 6 feedback but I really like them. Thank you 

1.  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Lanvin-Dark-Blue-Flat-Shoes_W0QQitemZ230349003388QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item35a1deda7c&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3A1|72%3A1683|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50

2.  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=230349006117


----------



## mizcolon73

Hello all...Just posted at YSL, and they said they looked ok, but said to post here as well...I just got these today, but want to make sure they are not fakes, as I cant seem to find another pair of these anywhere to compare... HELP please

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=370212619005

TIA


----------



## sunkist_baby

^ link isn't working


----------



## mizcolon73

This is the actual listing pics and info.......

You are bidding on a fabulous pair of Yves Saint Laurent YSL Black Patent Leather "Tribute" Platform Pumps. Amazing Quality. As seen on every celeb from L.A to Tokyo! Lined in Bright Yellow leather, the bottom sole is gold, Sneaker Type. Size 39.5. Round toe. Only worn one time for a very short amount of time. 4.5in Heel. Sticker from saks still on the bottom! Retail for $695! Match everything! CURRENT! Red Carpet Favorite! Perfect condition! There is black mark through the label. Thanks and Happy Bidding.

app5.sellersourcebook.com/users/105871/dsp_new_1242.jpg

app5.sellersourcebook.com/users/105871/dsp_new_1243.jpg

app5.sellersourcebook.com/users/105871/dsp_new_1244.jpg

app5.sellersourcebook.com/users/105871/dsp_new_1245.jpg

app5.sellersourcebook.com/users/105871/dsp_new_1246.jpg

app5.sellersourcebook.com/users/105871/dsp_new_1247.jpg

app5.sellersourcebook.com/users/105871/dsp_new_1241.jpg


----------



## Shainerocks

Are these shoes authentic? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120434987238&_trkparms=tab=Watching

Thanks in advance!


----------



## galwaygirl007

Are the CL's the e-bayer is selling authentic? Seller has 4 or 5 styles of CL's listed with a range of sizes in each - too good to be true? 

http://cgi.ebay.ie/Christian-Loubou...66:2|39:1|72:1301|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

Thanks!


----------



## mels1231

Hey ladies, do these look okay to you?

http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-...66:2|39:1|72:1205|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50.

Let me know, thanks!


----------



## keodi

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...2766451&viewitem=&indexurl=8&salenotsupported
what about these? are they authentic?


----------



## timprota

Hi ladies, can someone tell if these are authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Tribute-sho...1937QQptZAUQ5fWomenQ5fShoesQQsalenotsupported

Thank you!


----------



## venette

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Yves-saint-L...ms=65:1|66:2|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Sexy-YSL-Sna...ms=65:1|66:2|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

are these authentic? thanks!


----------



## honolulu168

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=170347459461
Is this authentic? 
Thank you


----------



## outtacontrol

Hey girls - can someone authenticate these for me? it's so hard to tell anymore... thanks!


----------



## outtacontrol

come one girls!! doesn't anyone know uggs? please please


----------



## redney

You might have better luck posting your pictures on the shoe authentication thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/authenticate-those-shoes-32044.html


----------



## outtacontrol

oohhh thanks!


----------



## thoang0705

Anyone know Gucci?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&salenotsupported


----------



## all*about*shoes

LINK
http://www.madrabite.com/views/Manolo-Blahnik-Something-Blue-Satin-Pump(Available)-32505.html

Something Blue MANOLO'S for 194.00!!!!! WHATTA GANGA!
Is this too good to be true??


----------



## lorihmatthews

Yes, it's too good to be true ...


----------



## ouragan

http://www.manoloblahnikshop.co.uk/

this seems too good to be true, anyone know??

thanks


----------



## lorihmatthews

From their site:

_The following cases you are not able to return your items are as below:
There is a little difference of the colour when we took pictures of our shoes indoor because of the light, so you are not able to return your shoes for this reason.
If the size and style you order are not suitable,we can exchange for you ,but you need to pay for the shipping fee and *30% depreciation charge*.
Please keep your original items, your package and the dustbag well .You can return to us and we will change you (an) new pair(s) as soon as possible.
Please contact with our customer service to get delivery address if you want to change your items.
*If you dislike the product after you get it, we are sorry that you are not able to return.*
For hygiene reasons, if you have wore the shoes, you are not able to return them in any cases._

No way this site sells authentic merchandise. No legit store charges a 30% restocking fee. Stay away.


----------



## jewels2u

mels1231 said:


> Hey ladies, do these look okay to you?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-...66:2|39:1|72:1205|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50.
> 
> Let me know, thanks!


 
They're real.


----------



## jewels2u

keodi said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...2766451&viewitem=&indexurl=8&salenotsupported
> what about these? are they authentic?


 
They're real.


----------



## jewels2u

I don't know YSL shoes...are these real?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320387023025&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&salenotsupported#ebayphotohosting


----------



## StarlitEyez

Hi!  I'm new here.  I just wanted some help on these "Louboutins" I stumbled upon on Craigslist one day when I was bored.  The prices made a skeptic.. but I would still like a second opinion.  Thank you!  

http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/clo/1233229843.html
http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/clo/1233225940.html
http://newyork.craigslist.org/jsy/clo/1234954836.html

- Christine


----------



## arro

ouragan said:


> this seems too good to be true, anyone know??





> Domain name:
> manoloblahnikshop.co.uk
> 
> Registrant:
> Jerry Lee
> 
> Registrant type:
> Unknown
> 
> Registrant's address:
> XiatangXi Road Baiyun
> Guangzhou
> 510000
> China


 :excl:


----------



## Jenna51580

Can anyone help me out with these Jimmy Choo shoes:
Item number:  								280363589667
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Seller: 




space.rider




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280363589667

								Item number:  								250451953739
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seller: 




negi_mew





(http://cgi.ebay.com/BN-Authentic-Ji...=65:15|66:4|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:200


----------



## bobe01

Hi, I need some help, does anyone know if this ferragamo's are authentic:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...K:MEWAX:IT&item=160344693207#ebayphotohosting

thank you


----------



## jewels2u

Jenna51580 said:


> Can anyone help me out with these Jimmy Choo shoes:
> Item number:  								280363589667pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/globalAssets/rtCurve.gifSeller:
> 
> pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/s.gifspace.riderpics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/s.gif
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280363589667
> 
> Item number:  								250451953739pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/globalAssets/rtCurve.gifSeller:
> 
> pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/s.gifnegi_mewpics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/s.gif(http://cgi.ebay.com/BN-Authentic-Ji...=65:15|66:4|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:200




Those are fakes!


----------



## Jenna51580

jewels2u said:


> Those are fakes!



Thank you 4 your help.  Do you know where I can buy these shoes?


----------



## jewels2u

Jenna51580 said:


> Thank you 4 your help.  Do you know where I can buy these shoes?



It looks pretty much sold out.  There are no real ones on ebay and the Choo site only has 36.5


----------



## Jenna51580

jewels2u said:


> It looks pretty much sold out.  There are no real ones on ebay and the Choo site only has 36.5



Thanks again for your help. I just e-mailed the Jimmy Choo site to see if they have my size.


----------



## appleye

Are these YSL Tribute Too real please?


----------



## jewels2u

all*about*shoes said:


> link
> http://www.madrabite.com/views/manolo-blahnik-something-blue-satin-pump(available)-32505.html
> 
> something blue manolo's for 194.00!!!!! Whatta ganga!
> Is this too good to be true??



absolute fakes!


----------



## jewels2u

ouragan said:


> http://www.manoloblahnikshop.co.uk/
> 
> this seems too good to be true, anyone know??
> 
> thanks



Those are absolute FAKES!


----------



## joeuk77

Hi! All I bought this shoes on ebay but I am not sure because I am new for Hermes.I would be gladly If this is authentic Please help me for looking at these shoes? Thank you for expert


----------



## Le Macaroon

Hi! I need your help by CL's. Are this heels fakes?
Price : $ 159.99

louboutinmall.com/UploadFiles/200902/20090225001826852.jpg
louboutinmall.com/UploadFiles/200902/20090222233927357.jpg
louboutinmall.com/UploadFiles/200902/20090222233927792.jpg

Is this type available in original?


Thank you!


----------



## hya_been

Fake fake fake Louboutin Mall does not sell real shoes. I don't know if that's an actual style that is available though.


----------



## jewels2u

joeuk77 said:


> Hi! All I bought this shoes on ebay but I am not sure because I am new for Hermes.I would be gladly If this is authentic Please help me for looking at these shoes? Thank you for expert



I'm pretty sure that is an AUTHENTIC pair.


----------



## joeuk77

jewels2u said:


> I'm pretty sure that is an AUTHENTIC pair.



Thank you so much jewels2u


----------



## uptowngrl611

can someone tell me if these manolos are real?  
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-NIB-Manolo-...66:2|39:1|72:1205|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

i am trying to buy my first pair ever, for my wedding.  thx!


----------



## jewels2u

uptowngrl611 said:


> can someone tell me if these manolos are real?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-NIB-Manolo-...66:2|39:1|72:1205|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50
> 
> i am trying to buy my first pair ever, for my wedding.  thx!



I am a buyer for of used Blahniks for a NYC boutique and I can tell you I am 1000% sure those are FAKE!!!!


----------



## uptowngrl611

^^ thanks jewels.  

figured it was too good to be true.


----------



## bridurkin

Hi, Can someone authenticate these for me?  They were $199 at Marshalls, which seems too good to be true.  Also, Bluefly has a similar pair, but with a red heel. Thanks!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Are these real Prada sandals? TIA
http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-PRADA...c0.m14&_trkparms=65:1|66:3|39:1|293:1|294:100


----------



## jewels2u

it'sanaddiction said:


> Are these real Prada sandals? TIA
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-PRADA...c0.m14&_trkparms=65:1|66:3|39:1|293:1|294:100



Those look real to me.  This style is not counterfeited either.


----------



## jewels2u

These are fake and they aren't pulling the ad on ebay.  Will you guys report these: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-NIB-Manolo-...2867QQptZAUQ5fWomenQ5fShoesQQsalenotsupported


----------



## mels1231

Can someone please tell me if these Manolos are authentic? Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-NIB-Manolo-...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:1|294:50


----------



## jewels2u

mels1231 said:


> Can someone please tell me if these Manolos are authentic? Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-NIB-Manolo-...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:1|294:50



those are 1000% FAKE!   Please report them because they still haven't pulled the ad.


----------



## mels1231

I definitely will. I didn't think they looked right but I just wanted to make sure first. Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## Jo-Mitzi

Can someone please tell me if these Jimmy Choos are authentic? I got them off ebay, with a dustbag but no box. I don't know the style name. They are dark brown and gold leather with transparent inserts. 
Thanks!


----------



## Miss 2 A

http://cgi.ebay.ca/FRYE-Bark-Cather...66:2|39:1|72:1215|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

These frye boots, anyone can tell me if they're authentic? Thanks!!


----------



## dallas

*Jo-Mitzi*, those Choos look authentic to me.


----------



## jewels2u

Jo-Mitzi said:


> Can someone please tell me if these Jimmy Choos are authentic? I got them off ebay, with a dustbag but no box. I don't know the style name. They are dark brown and gold leather with transparent inserts.
> Thanks!



Those look 100% AUTHENTIC!  Cute, too.


----------



## Australienne

YSL tribute pump question.
Does anyone know if the leather closed toe pumps came with a black bottom/sole at all?
Tia xxx


----------



## Jo-Mitzi

Thanks Dallas and Jewels2u! Glad they are authentic, I was really worried. They are cute indeed and so sexy, I'll try to find out the style from the Jimmy Choo subforum.


----------



## venette

can someone authenticate these?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280367824569

thank you very much!


----------



## sunkist_baby

venette said:


> can someone authenticate these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280367824569
> 
> thank you very much!


 
They don't look good to me but wait for a second opinion.


----------



## jewels2u

venette said:


> can someone authenticate these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280367824569
> 
> thank you very much!



I don't trust them.  I don't know YSL but I am a Blahnik expert and the Austrailia (& UK) site is FULL of fakes and they don't ever pull them when reported.   The U.S. site pulls them 99% of the time when reported.

It's very frustrating.  I would only buy these from the U.S. from a trusted seller.  This style is very counterfeited and you could compare these to the fake ones on dhgate.com and ioffer.com (both counterfeit chines sites).


----------



## dallas

venette said:


> can someone authenticate these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280367824569
> 
> thank you very much!




They look fake. I wouldn't touch them.


----------



## venette

thank you very much sunkist_baby, jewels2u and dallas!!
i thought the heel and the curve of the front of the shoe looked strange =/


----------



## romolae

buon giorno! can you help me and authenticate these balenciagas ?
http://img14.imageshack.us/i/dscf0009wis.jpg/
http://img14.imageshack.us/i/dscf0013s.jpg/
http://img32.imageshack.us/i/dscf0036f.jpg/
http://img268.imageshack.us/i/dscf0039z.jpg/
http://img268.imageshack.us/i/dscf0017y.jpg/

and those miu miu

http://img14.imageshack.us/i/677946605.jpg/
http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/5514/6779466051.jpghttp://img3.imageshack.us/i/6779466052.jpg/

thank you so much!


----------



## bobolo

Hello 
Does anyone mind authenticing these Juimmy Choos 
Ebay Item number: 220436195179
Link I hope it works 
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...K:MEWNX:IT&item=220436195179#ebayphotohosting 
Merci


----------



## jewels2u

bobolo said:


> Hello
> Does anyone mind authenticing these Juimmy Choos
> Ebay Item number: 220436195179
> Link I hope it works
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...K:MEWNX:IT&item=220436195179#ebayphotohosting
> Merci



Those look 100% authentic to me.  Buy with confidence.  It's not a counterfeited style, either.


----------



## bobolo

jewels2u said:


> Those look 100% authentic to me. Buy with confidence. It's not a counterfeited style, either.


 
Thanks foryour help


----------



## Miss D.I.

Hi there, I was wondering if you gals can authenticate these LV shoes for me!?
Here are the pictures.  If I should be posting these to the LV forum for general authenticate this, let me know!  Thank you kindly! 

Pictures:

http://s13.photobucket.com/albums/a266/myskyisfalling99/?action=view&current=003.jpg
http://s13.photobucket.com/albums/a266/myskyisfalling99/?action=view&current=006-1.jpg
http://s13.photobucket.com/albums/a266/myskyisfalling99/?action=view&current=007-1.jpg
http://s13.photobucket.com/albums/a266/myskyisfalling99/?action=view&current=008-1.jpg
http://s13.photobucket.com/albums/a266/myskyisfalling99/?action=view&current=013.jpg
http://s13.photobucket.com/albums/a266/myskyisfalling99/?action=view&current=016.jpg
http://s13.photobucket.com/albums/a266/myskyisfalling99/?action=view&current=017.jpg

TIA!


----------



## jetmeiko

Hey, so I'm having trouble finding those Chanel Cambon flats they don't make anymore, in black with a black logo (not white). Someone is trying to say that these ones are real, but I'm not too sure... 

http://img05.taobaocdn.com/bao/uploaded/i5/T1TZJhXie3_dJ19gza_121218.jpg_310x310.jpg

http://pf.images22.51img1.com/6000/serenaxian/fe990fae6651b08033467a0c1b55f8d5.jpg

http://p7.images22.51img1.com/6000/serenaxian/7d78975d55e058fdc2036b0823febd64.jpg

http://pb.images22.51img1.com/6000/vivian03022008/b359401696c956841970ac2bfc297c9b.jpg

Since I'm almost sure they're not authentic, does anyone know where I could find a pair like them (real)? :/


----------



## tofuu

Could anyone authenticate these Chanel & Prada shoes? I couldn't find a guide to follow to authenticate Chanel/Prada Shoes - would anyone be kind enough to link me to those as well (if they exist)? 

Both Shoes
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y51/Jae7en/SALE/DSC_0535.jpg
Chanel
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y51/Jae7en/SALE/DSC_0533.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y51/Jae7en/SALE/DSC_0537.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y51/Jae7en/SALE/DSC_0538.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y51/Jae7en/SALE/DSC_0539.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y51/Jae7en/SALE/DSC_0541.jpg

Prada
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y51/Jae7en/SALE/DSC_0534.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y51/Jae7en/SALE/DSC_0543.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y51/Jae7en/SALE/DSC_0544.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y51/Jae7en/SALE/DSC_0545.jpg

much love!!


----------



## msohm

Do these look right to you? TIA!!


----------



## jewels2u

ihalhaiha said:


> Do these look right to you? TIA!!



Those are 1000% authentic.  I have those myself!!!! What a shoe!


----------



## msohm

Thanks jewels! I bought these awhile back on the bay and just noticed the box isn't the right box. The box is for a size 35. Now I'm reassured!


----------



## sunkist_baby

jetmeiko said:


> Hey, so I'm having trouble finding those Chanel Cambon flats they don't make anymore, in black with a black logo (not white). Someone is trying to say that these ones are real, but I'm not too sure...
> 
> http://img05.taobaocdn.com/bao/uploaded/i5/T1TZJhXie3_dJ19gza_121218.jpg_310x310.jpg
> 
> http://pf.images22.51img1.com/6000/serenaxian/fe990fae6651b08033467a0c1b55f8d5.jpg
> 
> http://p7.images22.51img1.com/6000/serenaxian/7d78975d55e058fdc2036b0823febd64.jpg
> 
> http://pb.images22.51img1.com/6000/vivian03022008/b359401696c956841970ac2bfc297c9b.jpg
> 
> Since I'm almost sure they're not authentic, does anyone know where I could find a pair like them (real)? :/


 
They don't look good to me. What size do you wear? I'll keep my eyes out for them


----------



## jetmeiko

sunkist_baby said:


> They don't look good to me. What size do you wear? I'll keep my eyes out for them



I wear a size US 8, but heard a while ago that with Chanel flats, you usually go up a size or half a size? And thanks


----------



## canada's

can someone authenticate these - 

http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:9|294:50

the picture and font look fishy. she also sold a red chloe paraty for only $350, which is a red flag imho. i am ticked i missed a pair of (clearly authentic) jeweled manolos last week, but i don't want to end up with fakes (or want anyone else to either).


----------



## jewels2u

canada's said:


> can someone authenticate these -
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:9|294:50
> 
> the picture and font look fishy. she also sold a red chloe paraty for only $350, which is a red flag imho. i am ticked i missed a pair of (clearly authentic) jeweled manolos last week, but i don't want to end up with fakes (or want anyone else to either).



wow...those are counterfeits.  has several give aways they are FAKE!  i didn't know that style was being counterfeited now.


----------



## jewels2u

canada's said:


> can someone authenticate these -
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:9|294:50
> 
> the picture and font look fishy. she also sold a red chloe paraty for only $350, which is a red flag imho. i am ticked i missed a pair of (clearly authentic) jeweled manolos last week, but i don't want to end up with fakes (or want anyone else to either).



one more thing....look....they're even using the picture right from the counterfeit website.  http://www.dhgate.com/mb-manolo-bla...lop/p-ff80808121b192940121c31bcde00f76.html#1

I think everything this seller is selling is fake.  Please report these gold blahnik sandals.


----------



## romolae

hello ,
i repost my question, do these look right to you?

1) http://allegro.pl/item678876934_balenciaga_50_off.html
and 
2) http://allegro.pl/item683865220_prada_miu_miu_platformy_39.html

Please,help me


----------



## catherlneee

Can someone tell me if these Louboutins are real? TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...0.m14&_trkparms=65:15|66:4|39:1|293:2|294:200


----------



## sunkist_baby

catherlneee said:


> Can someone tell me if these Louboutins are real? TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...0.m14&_trkparms=65:15|66:4|39:1|293:2|294:200


 
 Doesn't look right to me


----------



## mizcolon73

Anyone???



mizcolon73 said:


> This is the actual listing pics and info.......
> 
> You are bidding on a fabulous pair of Yves Saint Laurent YSL Black Patent Leather "Tribute" Platform Pumps. Amazing Quality. As seen on every celeb from L.A to Tokyo! Lined in Bright Yellow leather, the bottom sole is gold, Sneaker Type. Size 39.5. Round toe. Only worn one time for a very short amount of time. 4.5in Heel. Sticker from saks still on the bottom! Retail for $695! Match everything! CURRENT! Red Carpet Favorite! Perfect condition! There is black mark through the label. Thanks and Happy Bidding.
> 
> app5.sellersourcebook.com/users/105871/dsp_new_1242.jpg
> 
> app5.sellersourcebook.com/users/105871/dsp_new_1243.jpg
> 
> app5.sellersourcebook.com/users/105871/dsp_new_1244.jpg
> 
> app5.sellersourcebook.com/users/105871/dsp_new_1245.jpg
> 
> app5.sellersourcebook.com/users/105871/dsp_new_1246.jpg
> 
> app5.sellersourcebook.com/users/105871/dsp_new_1247.jpg
> 
> app5.sellersourcebook.com/users/105871/dsp_new_1241.jpg


----------



## krolik

can someone authenticate these chanel flats

http://img1.aukcjoner.pl/gallery/001077708/1_f.jpg
http://img1.aukcjoner.pl/gallery/001077708/2_f.jpg
http://img1.aukcjoner.pl/gallery/001077708/3_f.jpg
http://img1.aukcjoner.pl/gallery/001077708/4_f.jpg


----------



## kateb

and these???


----------



## dallas

*Kateb*, I'm not an expert but I wouldn't touch those "Louboutins". They look nasty.


----------



## myflatlondon

This is from ebay...
http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-NUDE-MARY-JANE-PUMP-SHOES-LIMITED-35-5_W0QQitemZ120438025399QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item1c0aaa6cb7&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A4|39%3A1|72%3A2127|293%3A1|294%3A200

Pay attention to the shape of the heels and the depth of front portion of the shoes.

The same seller sells the same shoes with different shoe pictures and price. http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-CAMPARI-NUDE-MARY-JANE-PUMP-SHOES-36-5_W0QQitemZ350222188122QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item518ade7e5a&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A4|39%3A1|72%3A2127|293%3A1|294%3A200 
But I think only this pair is authentic. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## dallas

^ I think both are authentic, the seller is reputable. If you look at the auction titles, the first pair are "Limited" (perhaps a newer version of the Mary Jane?) and the second pair are  "Campari".


----------



## jewels2u

myflatlondon said:


> This is from ebay...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-NUDE-MARY-JANE-PUMP-SHOES-LIMITED-35-5_W0QQitemZ120438025399QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item1c0aaa6cb7&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A4|39%3A1|72%3A2127|293%3A1|294%3A200
> 
> Pay attention to the shape of the heels and the depth of front portion of the shoes.
> 
> The same seller sells the same shoes with different shoe pictures and price. http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-CAMPARI-NUDE-MARY-JANE-PUMP-SHOES-36-5_W0QQitemZ350222188122QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item518ade7e5a&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A4|39%3A1|72%3A2127|293%3A1|294%3A200
> But I think only this pair is authentic.
> 
> What do you guys think?



They both look authentic.


----------



## crystaltricity

Are these varina flats authentic? The bow looks a little bit odd to me, but it might be the angle... 

http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...90,278409009,278409042&formats=0,0,0&format=0


----------



## caramia1812

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290331204952&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123

They look fake and I asked if she had original receipt, reply I got was " No I have not".

Report please if they are fakes!


----------



## jewels2u

caramia1812 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290331204952&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123
> 
> They look fake and I asked if she had original receipt, reply I got was " No I have not".
> 
> Report please if they are fakes!



unfortunately, the uk site NEVER pulls the fake ads.  it really pisses me off.  I did report them, too.


----------



## ElleDior

How about these Rolandos? 

http://www.huuto.net/fi/showitem.php3?itemid=110394675


----------



## it'sanaddiction

How do these Chanel's look? TIA!

Chanel Silvery Gray Evening Shoes/Pearl Straps/40.5/10! - eBay (item 290330737261 end time Jul-18-09 14:11:16 PDT)


----------



## jujukim

I'd appreciate it if someone could also check out this pair of Chanel pumps too:

NIB CHANEL 09P quilted pump black/silver, cage heel 40 - eBay (item 280371580326 end time Jul-20-09 21:36:23 PDT)

Any opinions?


----------



## allbrandspls

How do these miu miu shoes look?
Miu Miu Prada PATENT SPARKLING Bling Sandals Shoes 38/8 - eBay (item 170360540896 end time Jul-25-09 12:05:10 PDT)
MIU MIU Prada Black White Sequin Heel Shoe 38.5 8.5 NIB - eBay (item 370225980572 end time Aug-05-09 18:38:59 PDT)


----------



## allbrandspls




----------



## mulberryroxanne

What do you think of these ladies? TIA

CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN UK 5/ EU 38 on eBay (end time 20-Jul-09 20:00:00 BST)


----------



## MK 7

NIB TORY BURCH BROWN ASTOR MOCCASIN FLATS SHOES SIZE 8 - eBay (item 380133807285 end time Jul-25-09 09:35:41 PDT)

ebay intimidates me. so if anyone could authenticate / knows this person is a trustworthy seller i'd love the feedback! TIA!


----------



## BellaShoes

Hi Ladies.... please let me know what you think...

YSL Tribute platform sandal in Patent French Navy sz 39 - eBay (item 160348691963 end time Jul-21-09 01:01:57 PDT)


----------



## allbrandspls

krolik said:


> can someone authenticate these chanel flats
> 
> http://img1.aukcjoner.pl/gallery/001077708/1_f.jpg
> http://img1.aukcjoner.pl/gallery/001077708/2_f.jpg
> http://img1.aukcjoner.pl/gallery/001077708/3_f.jpg
> http://img1.aukcjoner.pl/gallery/001077708/4_f.jpg



these look good


----------



## allbrandspls

tofuu said:


> Could anyone authenticate these Chanel & Prada shoes? I couldn't find a guide to follow to authenticate Chanel/Prada Shoes - would anyone be kind enough to link me to those as well (if they exist)?
> 
> Both Shoes
> http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y51/Jae7en/SALE/DSC_0535.jpg
> Chanel
> http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y51/Jae7en/SALE/DSC_0533.jpg
> http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y51/Jae7en/SALE/DSC_0537.jpg
> http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y51/Jae7en/SALE/DSC_0538.jpg
> http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y51/Jae7en/SALE/DSC_0539.jpg
> http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y51/Jae7en/SALE/DSC_0541.jpg
> 
> Prada
> http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y51/Jae7en/SALE/DSC_0534.jpg
> http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y51/Jae7en/SALE/DSC_0543.jpg
> http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y51/Jae7en/SALE/DSC_0544.jpg
> http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y51/Jae7en/SALE/DSC_0545.jpg
> 
> much love!!



The chanel pumps look real to me.


----------



## Bay

http://cgi.ebay.com/Miu-Miu-Jeweled-Peep-Toe-Ballet-Flats-Shoes-Gold-40-10_W0QQitemZ280373673252QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item414792bd24&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12%7C66%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C72%3A1205%7C293%3A2%7C294%3A50

How about these? TIA!


----------



## Noodle30

Authentic???????? Thanks.....not totally sure about the heel?????


----------



## Ocaldo

Hey guys are these YSL's authentic?

YSL TRIBUTE TOO ANKLE STRAP 8/41 on eBay (end time 27-Jul-09 14:31:11 BST)


----------



## jewels2u

Ocaldo said:


> Hey guys are these YSL's authentic?
> 
> YSL TRIBUTE TOO ANKLE STRAP 8/41 on eBay (end time 27-Jul-09 14:31:11 BST)



There's no way I would trust those.


----------



## sunkist_baby

Bay said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Miu-Miu-Jeweled-Peep-Toe-Ballet-Flats-Shoes-Gold-40-10_W0QQitemZ280373673252QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item414792bd24&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12%7C66%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C72%3A1205%7C293%3A2%7C294%3A50
> 
> How about these? TIA!


 
Authentic


----------



## Ocaldo

jewels2u said:


> There's no way I would trust those.



Oh, yeah I wasnt sure.... Thanks for letting me know. xxx


----------



## Jenna51580

Can someone help me with these shoes?
NICHOLAS KIRKWOOD BLACK SATIN HEELS, SIZE UK 4.MUST SEE
	 Item number: 280374837489
 sean5580
NICHOLAS KIRKWOOD BLACK SATIN HEELS, SIZE UK 4.MUST SEE on eBay (end time 27-Jul-09 19:56:27 BST)


----------



## Pishi

Jenna, I don't know a whole bunch about NK, but I don't like the look of that shoe. First off, no person who is selling anything worth 600 pounds is going to start the auction so low!  Plus, he has a picture of a different color shoe, and that one looks like a stock photo.  See how tight the "criss crosses" are in the grey shoe, compared to the messy look on the black satin?  I would think these are fake.


----------



## Jenna51580

Pishi said:


> Jenna, I don't know a whole bunch about NK, but I don't like the look of that shoe. First off, no person who is selling anything worth 600 pounds is going to start the auction so low!  Plus, he has a picture of a different color shoe, and that one looks like a stock photo.  See how tight the "criss crosses" are in the grey shoe, compared to the messy look on the black satin?  I would think these are fake.



Pishi thank you for your help. There is a reserve price. But I do see what you saying about the criss crosses being sloppy.  I think I will pass.


----------



## brintee

Hey ladies! Can I have some help from the Tory Burch lovers?! Are these good? TIA!


----------



## firstaid

Hello everyone,

Could you kindly help me verify if these Jimmy Choo's are real? Thanks in advance.

http://cgi.ebay.com/JIMMY-CHOO-BROWN-SNAKESKIN-STRAPPY-SANDAL-SZ-6-WORN-X1_W0QQitemZ220458329936QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item3354572750&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3A1|72%3A1205|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## jewels2u

firstaid said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Could you kindly help me verify if these Jimmy Choo's are real? Thanks in advance.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/JIMMY-CHOO-BROWN-SNAKESKIN-STRAPPY-SANDAL-SZ-6-WORN-X1_W0QQitemZ220458329936QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item3354572750&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3A1|72%3A1205|293%3A1|294%3A50



Those look AUTHENTIC to me and that is not a style that is counterfeited.   I would buy with confidence.


----------



## Glynis

I came across this website today Specials : Christian louboutin official web shop, Luxury french shoe and bag designer

The shoes seem very cheap, are they real or is this a website selling fakes?


----------



## erinmiyu

ugh. gross fakes! no site with christian louboutin in it, besides his official site, sells real shoes.


----------



## Glynis

That's what I thought. Thanks. 

Surprised you said "Gross" though. Lots of the pictures look like they are stolen from official websites. I am sure that what is pictured is not exactly what you would get!


----------



## erinmiyu

i meant that the shoes you get would be gross.


----------



## carousel eyes

These are obviously fake. Not even having to look at the shoes, up at the top it says "ABOAT US". Misspellings on a site that claims to be authentic is a sure-fire way to know they're fakes.


----------



## Glynis

carousel eyes said:


> These are obviously fake. Not even having to look at the shoes, up at the top it says "ABOAT US". Misspellings on a site that claims to be authentic is a sure-fire way to know they're fakes.



Ha ha, I didn't notice that.  I am surprised that the company doesn't very quickly get these sites closed down - surely you can't use a designer's name so blatantly for your website address?


----------



## shoegal*

Hi Everyone,

Can you help verify if these Chloe flats are real?

chloe flat caramel shoes - eBay (item 220454876584 end time Jul-24-09 18:51:58 PDT)

Thank so much!


----------



## Lyra

There is a warning against such sides on Louboutin's own site.


----------



## Mittens34

I just saw this advertisement link on ebay for this CL seller and I'm assuming it's selling fake items too? TheDeminzone.com?


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Jimmy Choo - 04 - $189.99 : christian louboutin shoes store

Jimmy Choo - 04 - $189.99 : christian louboutin shoes store

It seems too good to be true but I figured I'd check here first!


----------



## brintee

fake!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Those pictures are totaly stolen, some of them aren't even the same size. What a mess!


----------



## nepenthe

Hi ladies,

Can anyone authenticate these shoes?
Thanks for your help!

New in Box with dust bags Jimmy Choo Leather shoes bei eBay.de: (endet 30.07.09 18:00:00 MESZ)

JIMMY CHOO Traum-Schuhe Gr. 39 bei eBay.de: (endet 02.08.09 22:51:48 MESZ)


----------



## xoespresso

Hi everyone,

Could someone take a look at these Ferragamo Varinas? They would be lovely if real, but I have serious doubts since they're just SO cheap and the seller has virtually no ratings:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Salvatore-F...hoes?hash=item4a99a6a652&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Chanel=<3

Can anyone tell me whether these shoes are authentic, their the ones Carrie Bradshaw gets married in

TIA xoxo

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-Manolo-Blahnik-SATC-Hangisi-Something-Blue-satin_W0QQitemZ280378441917QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item4147db80bd&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## fieryfashionist

I desparately need some help, from Miu Miu experts.  I bought this pair online, thinking they were authentic, as I can't recall seeing these faked.  Anyway, the box looks nothing like my other Miu Miu boxes (color and subtle seaming) and the inside is also different.  Does anyone have THESE EXACT flats who can chime in?  Or, just give me your opinion.  I have taken pictures that show the difference.

Box I received on the left of the screen - my box on the right






Detail of my box:





Detail of the box I received:





Every Miu Miu box I have has a pretty floral design inside with a slight green iridescence.  The one I received does not.  Shown on the top (mine is on the bottom).





My authentic Miu Miu box, with the usual pic/style name/info, etc.





The box I received:





The sole of my shoe (difference in font, etc.)





The sole of the shoe I received:





Lastly, here is the ebay link:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190323168413&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

The seller mentioned this:
...."I'll address your question about the box. This particular pair was overstock from a previous season. The stores that deal with selling overstock to 3rd parties don't always have intact retail boxes. Thus, the boxes I receive are usually busted up, or not in mint condition. Oftentimes they will be in mismatched boxes and such. I assure you that the contents of the box are in no way damaged as I have personally checked each pair before sending them out. These shoes are 100% authentic and if you have another pair from the same series, I urge you to compare the two in terms of quality for reassurance."

Then I wrote a long response with pictures (saying I did NOT care about the damage to the box, only the obvious discrepancies between my Miu Mius and hers), and finally she tells me this:

"Hi.

I know the box is damaged, and it has discoloration (faded)problem like I told you earlier before sending these out to you.

This box is really old. It did come with a sticker, but it indicates the wrong style, number, also the small picture is different. Anyways, I took the sticker off.

These flats are definitely not fakes.
If the box makes you doubt about the authenticity, even though the shoes are perfect, please return these with a valid tracking number (Priority Mail) by tomorrow. "

Please let me know what you think!!!  I'm going nuts!!


----------



## Shepherd Mom

Has anyone seen these before or know their 'official' name? I bought them at NM LC and did not get the original box. They are neon pink leather with silver accents up the front and ankle-tie straps with a bow on the front. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Any links to other photos would be welcomed. Thanks everyone!


----------



## dallas

Chanel=<3 said:


> Can anyone tell me whether these shoes are authentic, their the ones Carrie Bradshaw gets married in
> 
> TIA xoxo
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-Manolo-Bl...hoes?hash=item4147db80bd&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14




They look fake to me. I wouldn't touch them.


----------



## cmhlau

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...95873&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2101wt_1167

Thanks....


----------



## cmhlau

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...166044&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3498wt_941

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...467889&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1182


Thanks


----------



## Chanel=<3

dallas said:


> They look fake to me. I wouldn't touch them.


 

Thanks dallas 

xoxo


----------



## Charlie*

http://cgi.ebay.ca/YSL-TRIBUTE-TOO-...hoes?hash=item1c0a36af6d&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

How about these?

Thank you!


----------



## joeuk77

Hi,All  I just bought this shoes from ebay but I felt worry about them because I saw the stamp inside shoes that have written 'made in china' .Could everyone help me to authenticate this  marc jacob shoes?Thank you

[


----------



## Shainerocks

This pair looks fake to me!! Am I right?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-L...27aa99ba2b&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_500wt_1169


----------



## nepenthe

Can anyone please take a look at these Jimmy Choos?
Thank you so much in advance!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320405430018&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Hellybee

Can anyone authenticate these?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250469370846

The problem is that they are stock photos and there are only two.  The trib toos that the person is selling definitely look fake also the price is way low.  I'm thinking avoid like the plague?


----------



## sianii11

Ah i hope someone can help in time! I'm good with bags - useless at telling fake shoes, i'm thinking most of these on Ebay are fake but could someone have a look at these?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Manolo-Blahni...hoes?hash=item3ef724196d&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Thanks very much!


----------



## dallas

nepenthe said:


> Can anyone please take a look at these Jimmy Choos?
> Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320405430018&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT




I think they're fake.


----------



## dallas

sianii11 said:


> Ah i hope someone can help in time! I'm good with bags - useless at telling fake shoes, i'm thinking most of these on Ebay are fake but could someone have a look at these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Manolo-Blahni...hoes?hash=item3ef724196d&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Thanks very much!




I call fake. They look very cheap.


----------



## zahra

Hi ladies,

Have been sent over here from the Miu Miu Authenticate This thread ... what do you think of these? Some of the details don't stack up for me, including the cross strap across the foot (others I've seen only have one strap) and the box is lighter with different font from my other Miu Mius.

Impulse purchase from eBay unfortunately.

Pictures are here: http://s231.photobucket.com/albums/ee192/libertines05/


----------



## ejean8300

hey! what do you think of these Chanel Flats?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190324896833&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

They look good but doesnt come with box or dust bag, neither does any of the other chanel shoes they have sold in the past!  I looked at their feedback and they have a bunch of chanel shoes with no box or dust bag.  what do you think?

thanks!


----------



## ColtsFan86

Are these authentic?  TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200368270100&_trkparms=tab=Watching


----------



## ccharms

joeuk77 said:


> Hi,All  I just bought this shoes from ebay but I felt worry about them because I saw the stamp inside shoes that have written 'made in china' .Could everyone help me to authenticate this  marc jacob shoes?Thank you



I have the exact same style, purchased from a reputable retailer in Toronto and I don't know what exactly it is, but these look "off" to me...


----------



## sunkist_baby

ColtsFan86 said:


> Are these authentic?  TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200368270100&_trkparms=tab=Watching



They look ok to me but wait for a second opinion.


----------



## sunkist_baby

ejean8300 said:


> hey! what do you think of these Chanel Flats?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190324896833&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> They look good but doesnt come with box or dust bag, neither does any of the other chanel shoes they have sold in the past!  I looked at their feedback and they have a bunch of chanel shoes with no box or dust bag.  what do you think?
> 
> thanks!



Looks good - gorgeous!


----------



## sunkist_baby

zahra said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Have been sent over here from the Miu Miu Authenticate This thread ... what do you think of these? Some of the details don't stack up for me, including the cross strap across the foot (others I've seen only have one strap) and the box is lighter with different font from my other Miu Mius.
> 
> Impulse purchase from eBay unfortunately.
> 
> Pictures are here: http://s231.photobucket.com/albums/ee192/libertines05/



This one's hard to say.  Do you have any closeup pics?  I've only seen the one-strap as well.  The box may have been from another pair.


----------



## joeuk77

ccharms said:


> I have the exact same style, purchased from a reputable retailer in Toronto and I don't know what exactly it is, but these look "off" to me...


Thank you for advice ccharms .Can you identify this shoes for me? I need to know why you think that fake because I want to some proof to confirm with this seller.Thank you


----------



## Coach10619

Can someone tell me if these are authentic? I wasn't planning on buying these or anything.  I am pretty sure the bags this seller is selling are all fake so, I wanted to post these here because, if they are fake they need taken down.  Also, if anyone knows anything about Thomas Wylde bags, can you have a look at the other listings from this seller? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-...hoes?hash=item2a0036e740&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## pursefan06

Hello, can someone tell me if these Prada shoes are authentic? Thanks for your help!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-PRADA...hoes?hash=item33549127a3&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## aimee0474

Hi! 

Can someone take a look at these Ugg's and tell me what they think? Everything was fine and then I noticed that each boot has a different tag in it. ??? Would they have been made at different times/places or maybe I have 1 fake and 1 real one? Hmmmm. 

They are both the same size, both have the same soles and the same wear to them, wich is very little. but 1 said it is made in China, and the other says it was made in Australia. 

thanks in advance! 

Tag #1:










Tag #2:


----------



## aimee0474

More photos:


----------



## aimee0474

Now that I am looking at the photos I see the backs of the boots are a bit different as well. Now I am perplexed!


----------



## Vonkinho

Hi all, 1st post here - does anyone know if these are genuine louboutin shoes/boots? I emailed them and they told me they were genuine...... http://www.stepinstyle.co.uk/footwear-christian-louboutin-c-30_43.html


----------



## 5981kristin

fieryfashionist said:


> I desparately need some help, from Miu Miu experts.  I bought this pair online, thinking they were authentic, as I can't recall seeing these faked.  Anyway, the box looks nothing like my other Miu Miu boxes (color and subtle seaming) and the inside is also different.  Does anyone have THESE EXACT flats who can chime in?  Or, just give me your opinion.  I have taken pictures that show the difference.
> 
> Box I received on the left of the screen - my box on the right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail of my box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail of the box I received:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every Miu Miu box I have has a pretty floral design inside with a slight green iridescence.  The one I received does not.  Shown on the top (mine is on the bottom).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My authentic Miu Miu box, with the usual pic/style name/info, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The box I received:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sole of my shoe (difference in font, etc.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sole of the shoe I received:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, here is the ebay link:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190323168413&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> The seller mentioned this:
> ...."I'll address your question about the box. This particular pair was overstock from a previous season. The stores that deal with selling overstock to 3rd parties don't always have intact retail boxes. Thus, the boxes I receive are usually busted up, or not in mint condition. Oftentimes they will be in mismatched boxes and such. I assure you that the contents of the box are in no way damaged as I have personally checked each pair before sending them out. These shoes are 100% authentic and if you have another pair from the same series, I urge you to compare the two in terms of quality for reassurance."
> 
> Then I wrote a long response with pictures (saying I did NOT care about the damage to the box, only the obvious discrepancies between my Miu Mius and hers), and finally she tells me this:
> 
> "Hi.
> 
> I know the box is damaged, and it has discoloration (faded)problem like I told you earlier before sending these out to you.
> 
> This box is really old. It did come with a sticker, but it indicates the wrong style, number, also the small picture is different. Anyways, I took the sticker off.
> 
> These flats are definitely not fakes.
> If the box makes you doubt about the authenticity, even though the shoes are perfect, please return these with a valid tracking number (Priority Mail) by tomorrow. "
> 
> Please let me know what you think!!!  I'm going nuts!!



Aside from the obviously fake box, the stamp on the sole just do not look right to me.  It almost looks like its stamped on fake leather.  Im no expert so I'd wait for a second opinion, but IMO they look fake.


----------



## 5981kristin

aimee0474 said:


> More photos:




Somehow you managed to get one FAKE (the left one) and one REAL (the right one).  Ugg's are now manufactured in China and have been for the last 3 years.  The one that says 'Made In Australia' is a fake.  Here is a link to help you determine for yourself...

http://reviews.ebay.com/How-to-spot...E-COMPARISONS-UGGS_W0QQugidZ10000000003646113

Hope this helps!


----------



## aimee0474

> Somehow you managed to get one FAKE (the left one) and one REAL (the right one). Ugg's are now manufactured in China and have been for the last 3 years. The one that says 'Made In Australia' is a fake. Here is a link to help you determine for yourself...



Now I am LMAO at this! Luckily, I paid just $8 for them at a second hand shop. I just have to wonder how these two ended up paired up! LOL


----------



## weB3now

Are both of these authentic?

1.  Black:  
	

		
			
		

		
	






2.  Prada:  
	

		
			
		

		
	







Thank you!
~Laura~


----------



## 5981kristin

Now I am LMAO at this! 

It is pretty funny!  I wonder how on earth those two shoes got paired up?!  For $8 they're still a good steal, nobody will ever know the difference!


----------



## 5981kristin

It is pretty funny!!  I wonder how on earth those two shoes got paired up?!  For $8 they're still a good steal, nobody will ever know the difference!!


----------



## weB3now

Are these fakes?  I don't know this style:

1.  Brown gladiator:  
	

		
			
		

		
	






2.  Gold stud:


----------



## pursefan06

Hello, can someone tell me if these Prada shoes are authentic? Thanks for your help!http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-PRADA-...d=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220462131107&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## weB3now

Are these OK?


----------



## pinkgoldfish

http://www.uggbootsuggstopsale.com.au/uggs.aspx


Can you check this site out for me?


----------



## weB3now

Fake--if they are trying to pass those off as UGG brand boots.  It doesn't seem from the description they are even saying they are branded as Uggs though.

~Laura~


----------



## lihao

Item: PRADA Mens Sandals 2009 collection BRAND NEW SZ 9
Listing number: 200370341595
Seller: *adcotech*
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200370341595&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

thanks ppl.


----------



## pinkgoldfish

weB3now said:


> Fake--if they are trying to pass those off as UGG brand boots. It doesn't seem from the description they are even saying they are branded as Uggs though.
> 
> ~Laura~


 
I should've know that when it's to good to be true, it probably is..

Thank you!


----------



## suetje

http://cgi.ebay.com/yves-saint-laur...33548fad71&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_500wt_1182

ysl boots


----------



## luv1218

What do you think of these? Authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250478872012&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks, I appreciate it!


----------



## weB3now

I have seen those shoes before, but I'm sorry I don't know enough to authenticate for you.  But I have seen them.  :shame:

Sorry!  I have asked for Manolo owners to come and help on this thread, but I don't think anyone is checking.


----------



## chromaggia

I am pretty desperate for a pair of UGG Locarno boots in brown, and this is literally the first pair I've found in my size in about 3 weeks of searching. 

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110423586233&_trksid=p2761.l1259

However, they usually have a lighter brown lining, are these fake? 
TIA!


----------



## Dimple

Can someone please authenticate this. The seller seems to have so many pairs of the one style.

Item: Manolo Blahnik
Listing number: 260462885909
Seller: jasminsplace1
Link: *here*


----------



## roxies_mom

Hi!  Wondering if anyone can tell me if these flats are authentic.....thanks so much! 

Item Name: MANOLO BLAHNIK Gray Black LEATHER Flats Shoes Sz 36.5 6
Item Number:  110419622947
Seller: pretty.in.preowned
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110419622947&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## mo.space

Hi ladies 
are these ysl's authentic?
cheers


----------



## Glynis

Dimple said:


> Can someone please authenticate this. The seller seems to have so many pairs of the one style.
> 
> Item: Manolo Blahnik
> Listing number: 260462885909
> Seller: jasminsplace1
> Link: *here*



I'd say those are fake. The MII stamp is too close to the Manolo Stamp. There are just so many fakes of these shoes have a look at iOffer - absolute disgrace.


----------



## weB3now

Dimple said:


> Can someone please authenticate this. The seller seems to have so many pairs of the one style.
> 
> Item: Manolo Blahnik
> Listing number: 260462885909
> Seller: jasminsplace1
> Link: *here*




Fake.


----------



## weB3now

roxies_mom said:


> Hi!  Wondering if anyone can tell me if these flats are authentic.....thanks so much!
> 
> Item Name: MANOLO BLAHNIK Gray Black LEATHER Flats Shoes Sz 36.5 6
> Item Number:  110419622947
> Seller: pretty.in.preowned
> Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110419622947&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT




Those look ok to me, but you may want a second opinion.


----------



## mo.space

mo.space said:


> Hi ladies
> are these ysl's authentic?
> cheers



can anyone pleaaaase help with these 
thanks


----------



## roxies_mom

weB3now said:


> Those look ok to me, but you may want a second opinion.


 
Thanks weB3now!  I appreciate your help!


----------



## sabauer

How do these look?  Seller says soles have been re-painted.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350240027826&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## evecure

Any Jil Sander specialists here? Could someone please authenticate those shoes for me? Thank you so much in advance!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Jil-Sander-Stief...6be5eb000&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_1378wt_1102


----------



## Bay

Hi ladies!

Are these Miu Miu flats Authentic?

Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/MIU-MIU-GOLD-ST...hoes?hash=item1c0c01e5c9&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## brintee

Hey ladies! Are these Prada boots Authentic? TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220469668956&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## aimee0474

I have UGG's again! LOL

Last time, I have 1 fake and 1 real one.(I still laugh about that one!) Today, I either have 2 fakes, or 2 real ones as these match up, thank goodness.....


























Thanks in advance!


----------



## harmonic

Are these Robert Clergerie authentic?
Thanks!


----------



## KristinSaysOK

Hi everyone! I'm new here so this is my first "authentication" request. haha What do any Manolo Blahnik experts think of these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-...hoes?hash=item56347da19d&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## hyacinthus

Hmm...anyone know much about Marni?

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARNI-BROWN-LEA...hoes?hash=item25561bcd3c&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## dallas

KristinSaysOK said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here so this is my first "authentication" request. haha What do any Manolo Blahnik experts think of these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-...hoes?hash=item56347da19d&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14




They look good to me.

Welcome to the forum


----------



## shoegirl604

Marc by Marc Jacob heels:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380150542301&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks!


----------



## lilflobowl

Hey girls!
This is my first time posting here; could somebody help me to authenticate this pair of Alaia shoes? TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Azzedine-Alaia-suede-slit-black-pump-heels-38_W0QQitemZ320413789089QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item4a9a266ba1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## littlenakedange

hi. pretty sure it's not auth, but can someone authenticate these TBs?
and the reason why you think so, cause my sis wanna get it, i told her it looks fake, she doesn't believe me.
thanks!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Do you have links to the actual auctions?


----------



## lorihmatthews

I have to agree with you, I think they are fake. Compare the seller's sandals with the actual ones on the Tory Burch website, there are differences in the stitching:

http://www.toryburch.com/toryburch/browse/productDetail.jsp?icProduct=11098608&icSort=&icCategory=


----------



## littlenakedange

it's actually japanese auction, so you won't be able to read it ...
but here's more pics. these are white, but other colors are same.
she has like.... 100s of em on sale.


----------



## mystiach

Hello everyone, I am new to this thread... What a find it is! I recently started buying shoes on Ebay, and so far have received 5 great shoes, one obvious fake and now some prada slingbacks which I am not sure about. I'm mildly annoyed but as I really like the shoes and they are well made, not too upset, just want to learn about spotting fakes. They look exactly like this but slingbacks:

http://www.stylefeeder.com/i/w6q40rzs/Prada-Black-Patent-Leather-Embroidered-Pump

The seller seems plain dodgy. I asked her what season and she said they cost  US$1500 and were from 2002-2003 (yeh, sure). I asked another seller with near identical shoes and SHE said spring 08 (haven't been able to find confirmation of this). 

I am doubtful because:

1) prada usually has a gold 3d logo on the sole, these don't. It is just embossed "prada; made in italy; 41; vero cucio". The prada font is correct.
2) The top has the full prada milano oval logo with rope and coat of arms. It is in minute detail, even to dal 1913 which I had to get a magnifying glass out to verify, which seems like a lot of effort for a fake to go to. But i have never seen this on prada shoes before, from any line... And research has turned up only a number of patent embroidered shoes that have it. Which may be a whole bunch of fakes.
3) The dust bag is not quite the right material, though it MAY just be old and a little worn, or washed a few times. All other details are correct. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## mystiach

Forgot to add: they DO have a legitimate prada buckle with small PRADA font on the side of it...

Thanks


----------



## ive_flipped

Anyone know if these look real...Tory Burch flats


----------



## EmilyK

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Manolo-Blah...hoes?hash=item4cea5630f3&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

thanks


----------



## mystiach

I'm no expert but these sellers look frankly dodgy. Anyone more expert confirm for me? 

http://myworld.ebay.com.au/jasminsplace1/

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/MANOLO-BLAHN...hoes?hash=item3ca5182943&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://myworld.ebay.com.au/couturevintage07/

http://shop.ebay.com.au/jeddah1612/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=

Clean up ebay, I say...


----------



## NonieAUA

Hi there, 
I was wondering if anyone could have a look at this link  http://cgi.ebay.nl/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280389350251&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Do these Manolo's look authentic?
Thanks!!


----------



## ShelleyM

Hi, can anyone tell if these are fake?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=170366430213 

and these 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=370237810185 

Thank you!


----------



## dallas

mystiach said:


> I'm no expert but these sellers look frankly dodgy. Anyone more expert confirm for me?
> 
> http://myworld.ebay.com.au/jasminsplace1/
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/MANOLO-BLAHN...hoes?hash=item3ca5182943&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> http://myworld.ebay.com.au/couturevintage07/
> 
> http://shop.ebay.com.au/jeddah1612/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=
> 
> Clean up ebay, I say...




They all look vile to me. I have noticed that *bay Australia doesn't seem to pull the listings, no matter how many times they are reported. I have reported the same nasty fakes over and over and the auctions still run. *bay Aus. doesn't seem to give a crap.


----------



## dallas

NonieAUA said:


> Hi there,
> I was wondering if anyone could have a look at this link  http://cgi.ebay.nl/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280389350251&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Do these Manolo's look authentic?
> Thanks!!




They look fake.

*EmilyK,* they are authentic.

*ShelleyM*, it says page not responding.


----------



## ShelleyM

Sorry I don't know what happened to the links. Here they are.

Pradas:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170366430213

D&G
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370237810185


----------



## bolsoadicta

I need help, girls. A friend of mine is thinking about buying a pair of manolo's. They are sold for 235, but she wants to be sure they are not counterfeir.

The pictures:

































Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## luvtami

EmilyK said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Manolo-Blah...hoes?hash=item4cea5630f3&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> thanks



Authentic


----------



## luvtami

ShelleyM said:


> Sorry I don't know what happened to the links. Here they are.
> 
> Pradas:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170366430213
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370237810185



Authentic - sorry but I don't know enough about Dolce to respond to your second link.


----------



## luvtami

bolsoadicta said:


> I need help, girls. A friend of mine is thinking about buying a pair of manolo's. They are sold for 235, but she wants to be sure they are not counterfeir.
> 
> The pictures:
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot!!!



All fakes, sorry.


----------



## bolsoadicta

luvtami said:


> All fakes, sorry.



I was almost sure. Thanks a lot!


----------



## ShelleyM

Thank you luvtami!


----------



## mystiach

http://www.stylefeeder.com/i/w6q40rz...broidered-Pump

Anyone? It's killing me not knowing... TIA


----------



## luvtami

mystiach said:


> http://www.stylefeeder.com/i/w6q40rz...broidered-Pump
> 
> Anyone? It's killing me not knowing... TIA



It would help if you could post pictures of the shoes in question or a link to the auction.


----------



## Mrs Rittenhouse

evecure said:


> Any Jil Sander specialists here? Could someone please authenticate those shoes for me? Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Jil-Sander-Stief...6be5eb000&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_1378wt_1102




Not sure, if this request ist still up. I'm new to this forum #cause I#m starting with a new addiction, bags...but i have more than enough designer-shoes 

If you look at the actual Sander Web Site, you'll see that all of fheir latest styles have thin, very differently shaped heels.
Take a look.

http://www.jilsander.com/


----------



## mystiach

luvtami said:


> It would help if you could post pictures of the shoes in question or a link to the auction.



Actually, the shoes are extremely good quality... It's just I have never seen the oval logo on a prada shoe before. If the shoe from that site is real, so is mine. I'm travelling now and don't have my shoes with me.  Auction photos were very unclear and it was an impulse buy... (guilty pangs here) I don't even know the season and can't find any information on them. 

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...eather-Embroidered-Pumps/2611089/product.html 

has better pictures of the same shoe. AFAIK stylefeeder doesn't sell fakes, but overstock has an iffier reputation...

Thanks


----------



## luvtami

^^ While I agree that the oval logo is not common for Prada shoes, it is not a signifier that the item is fake.

For example, here is the oval logo being used on a pair of authentic Prada shoes:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160353531643

FYI, StyleFeeder is not an e-commerce web site per se, rather it aggregates listings from multiple other web sites, including Overstock (and then links you to those specific sites).


----------



## **shoelover**

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160359298979&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

are these genuine? I just think they look a little odd shaped..asked the seller what material they are and told leather patent..tia


----------



## luvtami

**shoelover** said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160359298979&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> are these genuine? I just think they look a little odd shaped..asked the seller what material they are and told leather patent..tia



I'm leaning toward fake based on how dodgy the seller seems -- obviously the pictures they posted are horrible.

I checked iOffer and there are definitely fakes of the black patent, so I would run run run:

http://www.ioffer.com/i/YSL-TRIBUTE-TOO-BLACK-PATENT-PLATFORM-HEELS-PUMPS-SHOES-118883607


----------



## **shoelover**

thanks for the headup's luvtami...gut instinct told me they looked odd.


----------



## poppyseed

hi girls,
could you please take a look at these for me - I was pretty confident they're good, but they have arrived today and the leather seems a bit hard and plastic, also the pink heel part goes a bit higher on one shoe than the other...


----------



## luvtami

^^ The Miu Miu heels look authentic to me (really cute too!).


----------



## poppyseed

Thanks so much luvtami!


----------



## Mininana

the miu miu is Definitely authentic.


----------



## glam0rosa

hi please authenticate these ferragamo varina flats. thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.ph/AUTH-SALVATORE-F..._211?hash=item518c5e8747&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## mystiach

luvtami said:


> ^^ While I agree that the oval logo is not common for Prada shoes, it is not a signifier that the item is fake.
> 
> For example, here is the oval logo being used on a pair of authentic Prada shoes:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160353531643
> 
> FYI, StyleFeeder is not an e-commerce web site per se, rather it aggregates listings from multiple other web sites, including Overstock (and then links you to those specific sites).



Thanks  I suddenly found many oval logos, but mine only have oval logo on top and no gold logo (round or their usual stamp) on bottom just embossed (looks exactly like my other pradas bought at boutique)... I'll post some pics upon return home. I pray... All well, if fake, I guess that will teach me for making impulse purchases! 

Are there any Bally shoe experts on TPF?


----------



## skylarky1986

Item Name: DOLCE & GABBANA BORDEAUX CALF PONY HAIR ANKLE BOOTS 7.5

Listing number: 260461422237

Seller name or ID: dericchan1 

Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260461422237

Hi guys,
I bought these shoes last week, and they look fine to me (similar to other dolce's I bought from department stores) but I'd like your opinion anyways; I might be wrong!


----------



## kimberang

*Item Title:*
GIANMARCO LORENZI UNIQUE SWAROVSKI STILETTO PUMPS 37
*Seller ID:*
devilwears
*Listing #:*
150366768394
*Location:*
Italy
*Link:*
Click Here.


----------



## kingak

Hello everyone,
could someone please take a look at these:
Item Name: UGG Womans Bailey Button Chestnut New Size 7

Listing number: 190331212512

Seller name or ID: footwares2006 

Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/UGG-Womans-Bail...s?hash=item2c509fd2e0&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116
Thank you!


----------



## luv1218

Hello,
Are these shoes authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik-Black-Patent-Mary-Jane-Pumps-Heels-40-5_W0QQitemZ310166839170QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item4837625f82&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## luvtami

luv1218 said:


> Hello,
> Are these shoes authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik-...hoes?hash=item4837625f82&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help!



Yes, authentic!


----------



## luv1218

Thank you for your help luvtami!


----------



## Romeos

hello

I posted the same in the Gucci forum, I hope someone can help me.
I bought these gucci trainers in a thrift store and the return policy is 2 weeks, so I still have a week to return it if it's fake.
Could anyone tell me if these are authentic?


----------



## RudeGirl

Hi, I won these on an eBay auction recently. I hadn't noticed that the Manolo Blahnik insole labels aren't facing the same way. Is this normal/unusual?

item name: Manolo Blahnik Black Suede Loafers Size 38 US 8
item number: 150368886684
seller id: eranio78
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150368886684&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Here are some close-up photos I took of the labels and soles: (The soles have been recovered with Vibram.)














Thank you in advance!


----------



## luvtami

RudeGirl said:


> Hi, I won these on an eBay auction recently. I hadn't noticed that the Manolo Blahnik insole labels aren't facing the same way. Is this normal/unusual?
> 
> item name: Manolo Blahnik Black Suede Loafers Size 38 US 8
> item number: 150368886684
> seller id: eranio78
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150368886684&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Here are some close-up photos I took of the labels and soles: (The soles have been recovered with Vibram.
> 
> Thank you in advance!




The Manolos look authentic to me -- but all my recent Manolos have the labels facing the same direction. However, these look like a much older style, so maybe that is the way they used to be done. Everything else looks good about the shoe.


----------



## RudeGirl

luvtami said:


> The Manolos look authentic to me -- but all my recent Manolos have the labels facing the same direction. However, these look like a much older style, so maybe that is the way they used to be done. Everything else looks good about the shoe.



Thank you so much for the information luvtami. It was very helpful.


----------



## mystiach

Ok... Hunting on ebay. Could someone please help me out with these? If they're all good how can i possibly choose 

CHANEL MULES
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Genuine-CHAN...hoes?hash=item4837546cd4&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

CHOO FLATS
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280393094593&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

DOLCE HEELS
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140344106178&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Please let's all report these manolos... I hate that this person is making SO MUCH MONEY off of these horrible fakes. They haven't been pulled as a seller yet >( 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Manolo-Blahn...hoes?hash=item3ca56fc2ee&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

TIA


----------



## luvtami

mystiach said:


> Ok... Hunting on ebay. Could someone please help me out with these? If they're all good how can i possibly choose
> 
> CHOO FLATS
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280393094593&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 
> TIA




The Choos are authentic.


----------



## venette

ahh i posted these in the wrong section again!

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI....=STRK:MEWAX:IT

are these YSL tribute sandals the real deal?

thank you


----------



## luvtami

^^ Venette, I get an error message when I click your link.


----------



## eco_and_chic

Hi!

Can any of you darlings identify if these babies are real for me? 

Thanks in advance 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320421708169&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:AU:1123


----------



## mystiach

Thanks luvtami! 

Is there anyone who knows about Dolces or Chanel? (previous page has links).


----------



## venette

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/YSL-Tribute-...hoes?hash=item2a0101e934&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

heres the real link 

thanks for the heads up luvtami! are you able to authenticate these?


----------



## aimee0474

HI! 

Can someone have a look at these Celine shoes and tell me if they are real? Thanks!


----------



## luvtami

venette said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/YSL-Tribute-...hoes?hash=item2a0101e934&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> heres the real link
> 
> thanks for the heads up luvtami! are you able to authenticate these?



These purple YSLs are authentic.


----------



## luvtami

eco_and_chic said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can any of you darlings identify if these babies are real for me?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320421708169&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:AU:1123



I lean toward saying these are fake. See the same fake shoe on iOffer:

http://www.ioffer.com/i/AUTH-YSL-TRIBUTE-TOO-BLACK-PATENT-SHOE-119564605


----------



## Glynis

Anyone know if Baby Uggs are faked?  What do you think of these?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250496127660&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## eco_and_chic

Thanks luvtami for the heads up!!


----------



## dallas

*Aimee0474,* I am not an expert on Celine shoes, but they appear to be very well made and look authentic to me.


----------



## Romeos

Ladies,
nobody has an opinion about my Gucci trainers on page 120?
Please help, I don't want to make a mistake and return an authentic pair of shoes.


----------



## PrincessFashion

Please let me know if these shoes are authentic. 

Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## PrincessFashion

I'm not quite sure if these are authentic.  I believe they are, but my search was limited. I not sure of the year or collection either. Your expertise would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## paris123

Can someone help me to authenticate this please? 

thank you.. 

1.   http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250495188914&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

2.   http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...hoes?hash=item2ea7c72d6e&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

3.   http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...hoes?hash=item56350d04e7&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## roxies_mom

paris123 said:


> Can someone help me to authenticate this please?
> 
> thank you..
> 
> 1. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250495188914&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 2. http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...hoes?hash=item2ea7c72d6e&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> 3. http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...hoes?hash=item56350d04e7&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 

Did you post them here?  The experts over there are really quick to answer!  

http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-shopping/authenticate-these-louboutins-469538-new-post.html


----------



## space cadet

Hi I am a newbie here so apologies for coming straight in with a question - but does anybody know if this site is genuine please? http://www.manoloblanhniki.com/default.aspx Thank you.


----------



## lorihmatthews

No, definitely not authentic. All fakes.


----------



## space cadet

Thank you


----------



## Jenna51580

Good morning, can someone kindly help me with the following shoes:
1. Louis Vuitton* Brown patent fold ankle shoe boots 37.5
Item number:	370258573397
shona_mac
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370258573397&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

2.Rene Caovilla NEW Womens Flat Dress Sandals Shoes US 8
Item number:	290341951221
bhexpress
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290341951221&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

3.Jimmy Choo Hallie Boots Grey Leather 37 7
Item number:	280396535341
kiki-vdesigns 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280396535341&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

4.Nicholas Kirkwood Blue Suede Slingbacks
Item number:	140345116613
sara747
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140345116613&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

5.


----------



## Watersnake

Dear Manolo Girls! Could you please help me with these! TIA

http://www.huuto.net/fi/showitem.php3?itemid=114092306
http://www.huuto.net/fi/showitem.php3?itemid=114080575
http://www.huuto.net/fi/showitem.php3?itemid=114277457


----------



## luvtami

Watersnake said:


> Dear Manolo Girls! Could you please help me with these! TIA
> 
> http://www.huuto.net/fi/showitem.php3?itemid=114092306
> http://www.huuto.net/fi/showitem.php3?itemid=114080575
> http://www.huuto.net/fi/showitem.php3?itemid=114277457



All three pair of Manolos are authentic.


----------



## Watersnake

Thank you so much luvtami


----------



## PrincessFashion

I don't trust my own judgment when it comes to authenticating these Escada pumps, because I'm still doing my research.

Your assistance will be appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## PrincessFashion

I don't trust my own judgment when it comes to authenticating these pumps, because I'm still doing my research.

What year/collection are these from?  Thanks!


----------



## PrincessFashion

More pumps that need authentication . . . thanks!


----------



## PrincessFashion

Would you be so kind enough to tell me if these shoes are authentic?  Also, what year/collection are these from?  Thanks!


----------



## luvtami

PrincessFashion, your pictures are too small for me (even after I click on the Thumbnails to enlarge them) to see anything.

From what I could make out, they all seem fine (authentic).


----------



## venette

Jenna51580 said:


> 4.Nicholas Kirkwood Blue Suede Slingbacks
> Item number:    140345116613
> sara747
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140345116613&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 5.



definitely authentic.


----------



## venette

could someone please authenticate these for me? the seller has near perfect feedback but theres a few negative feedback saying its fake and then the seller saying that they're lying. confusing =/

















Thanks!


----------



## PrincessFashion

luvtami said:


> PrincessFashion, your pictures are too small for me (even after I click on the Thumbnails to enlarge them) to see anything.
> 
> From what I could make out, they all seem fine (authentic).


 
I was afraid that they wouldn't be large enough.  I'm trying to figure out how I can make them larger.  I may have to "zoom in" on them again.  I'll try to make them larger.  Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## luvtami

venette said:


> could someone please authenticate these for me? the seller has near perfect feedback but theres a few negative feedback saying its fake and then the seller saying that they're lying. confusing =/
> 
> Thanks!



I will cautiously say they look authentic -- but I would need more pictures of the bottom sole, better pictures of what the shoe looks like from the side, front, top etc. and the full shoebox (with all the codes/stickers).

Here's what the fake looks like on iOffer:
http://www.ioffer.com/i/YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-TRIBUTE-BLACK-CROC-PUMP-SHOES-106642425

I'd be curious to hear other people's take on this shoe.


----------



## PrincessFashion

Here are larger, better photos.


----------



## PrincessFashion

So how's this?


----------



## PrincessFashion

These photos are better.  I'm really getting the hang of this.


----------



## PrincessFashion

Okay, here I go again . . .


----------



## luvtami

Thanks for posting better photos PrincessFashion. All your shoes are authentic.


----------



## dallas

luvtami said:


> I will cautiously say they look authentic -- but I would need more pictures of the bottom sole, better pictures of what the shoe looks like from the side, front, top etc. and the full shoebox (with all the codes/stickers).
> 
> Here's what the fake looks like on iOffer:
> http://www.ioffer.com/i/YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-TRIBUTE-BLACK-CROC-PUMP-SHOES-106642425
> 
> I'd be curious to hear other people's take on this shoe.




For what it's worth I'm not sure about these, I would like to see more pictures.


----------



## luvtami

^^ Yeah, it really is hard to say based on the pictures posted of the YSLs.

If the OP of those shoes could share more information about the seller and more pictures, it would definitely make it easier to authenticate.


----------



## Love Of My Life

These YSL croc are    G O R G E O U S !!


----------



## PrincessFashion

luvtami said:


> Thanks for posting better photos PrincessFashion. All your shoes are authentic.


 
Thanks for responding.  I contacted and went to stores such as Escada, Kate Spade, etc., but they won't give me a definite answer, that's why I have to do my research online and then ask the members here.  I enjoy it even though it's a lot of work.  I'm new so I need to familiarize myself with these designer fashions.

Are you familiar with Anne Klein, Sonia Rykiel, Coca Maraola, and Casadei?  Two weeks ago, I posted several pairs of shoes, handbags and a coat, and no one responded.  I guess no one is familiar with these brands--at least not the members who were currently online.   

I wasn't able to find much online nor would the stores give me feedback.  They just said: "We are not allowed to authenticate our items."  Maybe I need to enlarge those pictures.  Anyway, thanks again for responding.


----------



## luvtami

^^ Hey P.F.

Just so you know, my authenticity opinion of your shoes is not based on me having some expert knowledge in the particular designers you posted. The criteria I used to judge your shoes as authentic was based on the following:

1) The designer of the shoe. None of the shoes you posted are brands that would be considered profitable to fake (possibly BCBG, but not based on the next criterion).

2) The age/style of the shoe. The shoes you posted all looked to be styles that are 5 to 10 years old . The shoes are also classic and non-flashy -- there wouldn't be any market demand for these shoes as fakes.

3) Assessing the quality of the fabric and brand markings. All of the shoes you posted looked to have nice fabrics/leathers, and the labels and brand markings looked legitimate with no misspellings or weird fonts.

Hope that clears things up -- the designers I am most familiar with based on what I buy and what I've shopped for over the years are Manolos, Louboutins, Jimmy Choo, Prada, Miu Miu, YSL and Gucci... beyond that I'm just going off of what I outlined above.


----------



## PrincessFashion

luvtami said:


> ^^ Hey P.F.
> 
> Just so you know, my authenticity opinion of your shoes is not based on me having some expert knowledge in the particular designers you posted. The criteria I used to judge your shoes as authentic was based on the following:
> 
> 1) The designer of the shoe. None of the shoes you posted are brands that would be considered profitable to fake (possibly BCBG, but not based on the next criterion).
> 
> 2) The age/style of the shoe. The shoes you posted all looked to be styles that are 5 to 10 years old . The shoes are also classic and non-flashy -- there wouldn't be any market demand for these shoes as fakes.
> 
> 3) Assessing the quality of the fabric and brand markings. All of the shoes you posted looked to have nice fabrics/leathers, and the labels and brand markings looked legitimate with no misspellings or weird fonts.
> 
> Hope that clears things up -- the designers I am most familiar with based on what I buy and what I've shopped for over the years are Manolos, Louboutins, Jimmy Choo, Prada, Miu Miu, YSL and Gucci... beyond that I'm just going off of what I outlined above.


 
Thanks!  I have to try to figure out what's in demand.  It seems to me that all of my items are classic/old, but I'm still learning.


----------



## posh shopper

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360185179418&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## luvtami

posh shopper said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360185179418&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT



Authentic.


----------



## posh shopper

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220472064627&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

I have never purchased Versace boots before, and a friend won these on ebay.


----------



## posh shopper

thank you.  BTW is gucciforsale.com a legit website or fakes?


----------



## luvtami

posh shopper said:


> thank you.  BTW is gucciforsale.com a legit website or fakes?



Definitely fakes. The only online sites that sell authentic Gucci would be:

Gucci.com
NeimanMarcus.com
SaksFifthAvenue.com

and possibly some second-hand/vintage re-seller web sites, but I wouldn't know the names of any reputable ones offhand.


----------



## BagDiva74

littlenakedange said:


> it's actually japanese auction, so you won't be able to read it ...
> but here's more pics. these are white, but other colors are same.
> she has like.... 100s of em on sale.
> 
> View attachment 869316
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 869317
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 869319


These look fake to me.  I have the real ones with a slightly higher heel.  The two T's look off.


----------



## Four Tails

posh shopper said:


> thank you.  BTW is gucciforsale.com a legit website or fakes?



Very fake.

Aside from the obvious major retailers, Fashionphile is a good source for cheap secondhand Gucci. They are extremely reliable and have an excellent reputation for authenticity.


----------



## Ishino

Hi, 
just wondering if these ysl tribute sandals are authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260479920878&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

thank u


----------



## luvtami

Ishino said:


> Hi,
> just wondering if these ysl tribute sandals are authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260479920878&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> thank u



Yes, authentic!


----------



## misslizzie

I am really fond of Manolo's Something Blue pumps. Are originals still with a very high price or has it come down?
I found some sites/online shops.. I'd like to know are these authentic or replicas. But if you can recommend a place where to buy those (no 41) with a good price or where to buy great replicas, then let me know please.
http://www.louboutinforsale.com/productsview.php?proid=185&id=22&type=products
http://www.manoloblahnikshoesale.co...anolo-blahnik-something-blue-satin-pump-p-229
http://www.christianshoeslouboutin.com/manolo-blahnik-something-blue-satin-pump-p-52.html
http://www.christianlouboutinhome.c...-4/christian-louboutin-new-sandals-four-p-152
http://www.manlolo-blahnik.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=14_15&products_id=378


----------



## frws

http://www.uggdealer.net/
can i trust this sitee? :0


----------



## luvtami

misslizzie said:


> I am really fond of Manolo's Something Blue pumps. Are originals still with a very high price or has it come down?
> I found some sites/online shops.. I'd like to know are these authentic or replicas. But if you can recommend a place where to buy those (no 41) with a good price or where to buy great replicas, then let me know please.
> http://www.louboutinforsale.com/productsview.php?proid=185&id=22&type=products
> http://www.manoloblahnikshoesale.co...anolo-blahnik-something-blue-satin-pump-p-229
> http://www.christianshoeslouboutin.com/manolo-blahnik-something-blue-satin-pump-p-52.html
> http://www.christianlouboutinhome.c...-4/christian-louboutin-new-sandals-four-p-152
> http://www.manlolo-blahnik.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=14_15&products_id=378



Fakes, don't buy.


----------



## misslizzie

luvtami said:


> Fakes, don't buy.


i thought so. but how much are the originals? i think i can't afford them atm. maybe someone can recommend me "fake" ones, which are really well made. 
i loooove those mb's.


----------



## luvtami

$945

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod33420001


----------



## Ishino

luvtami said:


> Yes, authentic!


thx so much luvtami!!!


----------



## LiYaH102

Hi there.
just wondering if these Gucci flaps are authentic?
I juz won the auction and pls help me be4 I pay.
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230379538227&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Thanks heaps~!


----------



## karolinemk

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140347177353&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Are these authentic?


----------



## luvtami

LiYaH102 said:


> Hi there.
> just wondering if these Gucci flaps are authentic?
> I juz won the auction and pls help me be4 I pay.
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230379538227&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Thanks heaps~!



The seller is reputable, most likely authentic. I can't tell anything from the pictures though.


----------



## luvtami

karolinemk said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140347177353&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Are these authentic?



I don't think so. Here are the same fakes on iOffer:

http://www.ioffer.com/i/Miu-Miu-Patent-leather-jeweled-flats-shoes-103474229


----------



## chocolate516

im not in2 chloe that much, valentino or chanel is my


----------



## LiYaH102

luvtami said:


> The seller is reputable, most likely authentic. I can't tell anything from the pictures though.


 
Thanks so much for help. Here is a close-up pic from seller. If more pics need for authticate, pls let me know and I will send request to seller.


----------



## luvtami

LiYaH102 said:


> Thanks so much for help. Here is a close-up pic from seller. If more pics need for authticate, pls let me know and I will send request to seller.



Okay, that picture is helpful -- they're definitely authentic.


----------



## misslizzie

those were said to be authentic. are they?

http://www.buychristianlouboutin.com/manolo-blahnik-something-blue-satin-pump-p-5120.html


----------



## dallas

misslizzie said:


> those were said to be authentic. are they?
> 
> http://www.buychristianlouboutin.com/manolo-blahnik-something-blue-satin-pump-p-5120.html




I wouldn't buy anything from that site.


----------



## PrincessFashion

I was wondering if these shoes are authentic.  I think they are, but my knowledge isn't perfect.


----------



## PrincessFashion

I'm 100 percent sure these shoes are the "real deal,"  but I would like to get your feed back as far as authentication is concerned.  Thanks!!


----------



## *Valentine*

Are these YSL Tribute Pumps authentic?!

















Thanks,
*V*


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

.


----------



## luvtami

*PrincessFashion* both pair you posted are authentic.


----------



## luvtami

*Valentine* said:


> Are these YSL Tribute Pumps authentic?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> *V*



Fake. The front toe seaming is all wrong and so is the imprint on the blue sole.


----------



## PrincessFashion

luvtami said:


> *PrincessFashion* both pair you posted are authentic.


 

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Neem

Hi,

I was wondering if thegoodboots.com were a good site to buy uggs from. 

Thank you,
Neem


----------



## luvtami

^^ I don't know enough about UGGs to know, but the UGG web site does maintain an extensive list of authorized online stores, and the one you listed is not on it:

http://www.uggaustralia.com/retailstores/onlinestores.aspx


----------



## rainbowmermaid

hi, can someone tell me these shoes are authentic or not? i am so clueless 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250505319014&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

and 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230381666970

thanks xoxo


----------



## luvtami

rainbowmermaid said:


> hi, can someone tell me these shoes are authentic or not? i am so clueless
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250505319014&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> and
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230381666970
> 
> thanks xoxo



Both pair are authentic.


----------



## rainbowmermaid

well, thanks for the help, luvtami


----------



## Stephanie***

what about these
*Vivienne Westwood*



Stephanie*** said:


> What about this boots? fake or authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> 1. http://cgi.ebay.de/Vivienne-Westwoo...huhe?hash=item41494b4774&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> 2. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RARE-VIVIENNE...hoes?hash=item35a3d35e6d&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> 3. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/VIVIENNE-WEST...hoes?hash=item58836736f3&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> 4. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ViVIENNE-WEST...hoes?hash=item4a9b22f79b&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> 5. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ViVIENNE-WEST...hoes?hash=item4a9b2310b3&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Ladies!


----------



## luvtami

^^ Sorry, I don't know anything about Vivienne Westwood shoes. But, the fact that I am seeing fakes of these on iOffer would make me highly suspicious of any auctions that are:

1) priced too good to be true
2) look like they may be drop-shipping out of China
3) mention anything like "direct from factory" or "direct from manufacture"
4) have lots of sizes in these shoes

Here's the fakes on iOffer:

http://www.ioffer.com/search/items/vivienne westwood boots/text_pics/ioffer/0/false


----------



## Stephanie***

so you think 1 and 3 might be a real deal?


----------



## yarbs83

Does anyone know if this website sells authentic Uggs? http://www.uggfactoryoutlet.com


----------



## luvtami

Stephanie*** said:


> so you think 1 and 3 might be a real deal?



Sorry Stephanie***, I really have no clue about Vivienne Westwood.


----------



## luvtami

yarbs83 said:


> Does anyone know if this website sells authentic Uggs? http://www.uggfactoryoutlet.com



The UGG web site maintains a list of online authorized retailers -- I did not see you store listed:

http://www.uggaustralia.com/retailstores/onlinestores.aspx


----------



## rainbowmermaid

hi, can you tell me if this shoes authentic or not?

http://cgi.ebay.com/860-ALEXANDER-M...hoes?hash=item3ef86479dc&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

thanks.


----------



## luvtami

rainbowmermaid said:


> hi, can you tell me if this shoes authentic or not?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/860-ALEXANDER-M...hoes?hash=item3ef86479dc&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> thanks.



Yes, authentic.


----------



## ohbytheway

http://cgi.ebay.com/DIOR-1100-New-W...hoes?hash=item3ef8a18d9b&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

I posted this in the dior section.  I'm new and confused but am learning.  Does anyone know if these are authentic?  Anyone purchased from this seller?


----------



## luvtami

ohbytheway said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/DIOR-1100-New-W...hoes?hash=item3ef8a18d9b&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> I posted this in the dior section.  I'm new and confused but am learning.  Does anyone know if these are authentic?  Anyone purchased from this seller?



Authentic !


----------



## labelmom5

rainbowmermaid said:


> hi, can someone tell me these shoes are authentic or not? i am so clueless
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250505319014&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> and
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230381666970
> 
> thanks xoxo



yes and yes! hot sauce!


----------



## yarbs83

luvtami said:


> The UGG web site maintains a list of online authorized retailers -- I did not see you store listed:
> 
> http://www.uggaustralia.com/retailstores/onlinestores.aspx



Thank you so much! I figured it was probably fake


----------



## clokies

Could anyone help me authenticate these Nicholas Kirkwoods please:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Nicholas-Kirk...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

they look like the real thing to me, but it doesnt really help with just one photo, and being a relatively new ebayer (with only 6 feedbacks).

thank you for your help in advance 

x


----------



## jackjones

Hi im wondering if sombody can give me a 3rd party view on these shoes ?


----------



## dallas

^They are fake.


----------



## mystiach

These look good to me, but I'm no expert... Help would be most welcome:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370268314732

TIA!


----------



## luvtami

mystiach said:


> These look good to me, but I'm no expert... Help would be most welcome:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370268314732
> 
> TIA!



I'm no expert on Ferragamo, but they seem fine to me too. While Ferragamos are faked, it's generally going to be a more popular style, like the one with a bow on the vamp.


----------



## hikarupanda

Hi, can someone please help me - are these authentic??

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Category=63889&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=1

TIA!


----------



## hikarupanda

Oh, and these too!!  Authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item35a3f87f05

http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item2ea8408daf


----------



## luv1218

Hi Ladies,
What do you think of these Manolo's?  Thank you for your help!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250508870741&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching


----------



## dallas

hikarupanda said:


> Hi, can someone please help me - are these authentic??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Category=63889&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=1
> 
> TIA!



They look good.



hikarupanda said:


> Oh, and these too!!  Authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item35a3f87f05
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item2ea8408daf



Authentic, both from reputable sellers.


----------



## dallas

luv1218 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> What do you think of these Manolo's?  Thank you for your help!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250508870741&_trkparms=tab=Watching




They look good.


----------



## beccibabe

Hi can somone please authenticate these for me

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250509629854

thanks


----------



## luvtami

beccibabe said:


> Hi can somone please authenticate these for me
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250509629854
> 
> thanks



fake.


----------



## luv1218

Thanks Dallas!


----------



## joeuk77

Hi ,Can somone please authenticate these hermes shoes for me? Thanks in advance


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110443964442&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## thoang0705

Can any authenticate gucci & prada?  Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...69031&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1091wt_1100

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...23259&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4479wt_1100


----------



## luvtami

thoang0705 said:


> Can any authenticate gucci & prada?  Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...69031&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1091wt_1100
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...23259&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4479wt_1100



Both authentic.


----------



## nillacobain

TIA

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GORGEOUS-SATI...hoes?hash=item4a9b6607a6&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## CelticLuv

I'm hoping this is the right forum for this.
Can someone tell me if these Uggs are authentic? Thank you!!

1.  http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Womens-UGG-Classic-Tall-Black-Boot-Size-5-USA_W0QQitemZ270468637698QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item3ef92fe402

2.  http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Womens-UGG-Classic-Tall-Chocolate-Boot-Size-5-USA_W0QQitemZ270468634322QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item3ef92fd6d2


----------



## luvtami

nillacobain said:


> TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GORGEOUS-SATI...hoes?hash=item4a9b6607a6&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Authentic.


----------



## nillacobain

luvtami said:


> Authentic.


 
Thanks


----------



## burberryaholic

Can anyone help me with authenticating these Lanvin flats?  Also, how do they run?  Will they fit a U.S. size 6.5?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370272226697&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## rdgldy

They look fine.  They might fit-I usually go up a full size but some people do 1/2 size up.


----------



## burberryaholic

^^ Thanks much!  I appreciate the help!


----------



## baggadelic

*URGENT! These louboutins, are they authentic? Thank You so much!*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Shoes-Christian...en_s_Shoes?hash=item414999190d#ht_2220wt_1165


----------



## Jira

How do these Lanvin Crossover Flats look? TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120479729270&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## luvtami

Jira said:


> How do these Lanvin Crossover Flats look? TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120479729270&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Authentic.


----------



## CelticLuv

CelticLuv said:


> I'm hoping this is the right forum for this.
> Can someone tell me if these Uggs are authentic? Thank you!!
> 
> 1.  http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Womens-UGG-...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item3ef92fe402
> 
> 2.  http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Womens-UGG-...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item3ef92fd6d2




anyone?? thanks!


----------



## Jira

luvtami said:


> Authentic.



Thank you! They're too small for me but maybe I can squeeze in ush:


----------



## glittercake

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280407923071&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

These aren't real, are they. (That's a statement. And a question. I'll be shocked if someone says they are.)


----------



## 3892robby

Hi can you please authenticate these boots for me or give me any information on the seller reliability? thank you in advance.

http://stores.shop.ebay.it/uGotDeal2...0Q2em14?_pgn=3

http://cgi.ebay.it/NEW-UGG-CLASSIC-C...item5ad41e3c54


----------



## glittercake

Are these at all real?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/SEX-AND-THE-CITY-MANOLO-BLAHNIK-SHOES-SIZE-39_W0QQitemZ220491871097QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAU_Women_Shoes?hash=item335656f379&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## dallas

^ Fake.


----------



## glittercake

^ Thanks for that, I reported them. Since being caught out on fake CLs (which a kind soul reported before I paid, after I found out they were Very Fauxes rather than Very Prives), I'm having a personal grudge match against fake designer shoes!


----------



## shoemanshoe

CelticLuv said:


> anyone?? thanks!


its impossible to tell if either Uggs are authentic by those pictures, but based on feedback and sellers reputation , I woul say most likely authentic on the first pair, and the second pair seems like the picture is stolen from the first buyer.  So , I would not bid on the second pair, based on that.


----------



## shoemanshoe

glittercake said:


> Are these at all real?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/SEX-AND-THE-CITY-MANOLO-BLAHNIK-SHOES-SIZE-39_W0QQitemZ220491871097QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAU_Women_Shoes?hash=item335656f379&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


those are fakes for sure, you can easily tell by the gap from hardware to toe , the point of the toe, and shine of material. Those are the big indication but it is always hard to tell a good fake by pictures. I can usually tell by weight and feel of the materials.


----------



## LiLi<3

Can someone please tell me if any of these are authentic...pretty please. Thank you!! 

1) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220493542397&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

2)http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160369420678&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

3)http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310174730416&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

4)http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290353875015&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

5)http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...928&var=510000314269&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Sorry for so many links. They are all so pretty i'm not sure which ones to get.


----------



## 3892robby

Hi can you please authenticate these boots for me or give me any information on the seller reliability? thank you in advance.

http://stores.shop.ebay.it/uGotDeal2...0Q2em14?_pgn=3

http://cgi.ebay.it/NEW-UGG-CLASSIC-C...item5ad41e3c54


----------



## luvtami

LiLi<3 said:


> Can someone please tell me if any of these are authentic...pretty please. Thank you!!
> 
> 1) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220493542397&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 2)http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160369420678&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 3)http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310174730416&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 4)http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290353875015&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 5)http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...928&var=510000314269&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Sorry for so many links. They are all so pretty i'm not sure which ones to get.



all authentic.


----------



## 3892robby

3892robby said:


> Hi can you please authenticate these boots for me or give me any information on the seller reliability? thank you in advance.
> 
> http://stores.shop.ebay.it/uGotDeal2...0Q2em14?_pgn=3
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.it/NEW-UGG-CLASSIC-C...item5ad41e3c54




Anyone can help me please??


----------



## luvtami

^^ Your links don't work for me.


----------



## LiLi<3

luvtami said:


> all authentic.


 
Thank you so much!


----------



## 3892robby

luvtami said:


> ^^ Your links don't work for me.



oh sorry!

http://cgi.ebay.it/NEW-UGG-CLASSIC-...hoes?hash=item2c513fde7a&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## luvtami

3892robby said:


> oh sorry!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.it/NEW-UGG-CLASSIC-...hoes?hash=item2c513fde7a&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14



Okay -- I can see it now. 

I'm going to copy exactly what *shoemanshoe* said previously for someone else:



> its impossible to tell if either Uggs are authentic by those pictures, but based on feedback and sellers reputation , I woul say most likely authentic


----------



## 3892robby

luvtami said:


> Okay -- I can see it now.
> 
> I'm going to copy exactly what *shoemanshoe* said previously for someone else:



Ok!! thank you very much!


----------



## luv1218

Hi ladies,
What do you think of these two shoes?

1. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260489312530&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching

2. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180418680764&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching

Thanks for your help!


----------



## luvtami

luv1218 said:


> Hi ladies,
> What do you think of these two shoes?
> 
> 1. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260489312530&_trkparms=tab=Watching
> 
> 2. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180418680764&_trkparms=tab=Watching
> 
> Thanks for your help!



both authentic.


----------



## 3892robby

Hi, can someone tell me something about this vivienne westwood shoes or about this seller??? thank you in advance!!

http://cgi.ebay.it/WOMENS-YELLOW-VI...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item4ceb826900


----------



## luvtami

3892robby said:


> Hi, can someone tell me something about this vivienne westwood shoes or about this seller??? thank you in advance!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.it/WOMENS-YELLOW-VI...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item4ceb826900



Sorry, I don't know -- but there are fakes of this shoe on iOffer:

http://www.ioffer.com/search/items/vivienne westwood melissa/text_pics/ioffer/0/false


----------



## luv1218

Thanks luvtami!  I thought so, but just wanted to double check.


----------



## hindelicious

I bought these. Are they real? Is the seller reputable?
thanks thanks thanks !!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180413772375&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## luvtami

hindelicious said:


> I bought these. Are they real? Is the seller reputable?
> thanks thanks thanks !!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180413772375&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT



authentic.


----------



## red*is*hot

Ladies - do these Revas look authentic?  Something about them seems off.

Thanks

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150376041372


----------



## miranda

I don't think she is sure if these are campari, but does someone know if this is an authentic style? Please help. Thanks


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160361243581&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## luvtami

red*is*hot said:


> Ladies - do these Revas look authentic?  Something about them seems off.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150376041372



fake


----------



## luvtami

miranda said:


> I don't think she is sure if these are campari, but does someone know if this is an authentic style? Please help. Thanks
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160361243581&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



Those are not the Campari style, the style name will be on the shoebox that she shows...

They look to be authentic. I don't know why she won't tell you the style name (assuming that is the original box).


----------



## venette

hello again!

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110443679166&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

are these authentic?

thank you in advance


----------



## dallas

^ They look authentic to me but wait for a second opinion.


----------



## luvtami

^^ I agree with Dallas, they look authentic.


----------



## mikoism

hey ladies, what do you think of these YSL tributes? i mean is this too good to be true or what?

http://www.ecrater.com/product.php?pid=5204678

thanks in advance


----------



## ekaterina211

Hi, this is my first time posting so I hope this works...

do these look alright?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Stunning-MIU-...iewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item3ca65db825


----------



## luvtami

mikoism said:


> hey ladies, what do you think of these YSL tributes? i mean is this too good to be true or what?
> 
> http://www.ecrater.com/product.php?pid=5204678
> 
> thanks in advance



fake.


----------



## luvtami

eKaterina211 --

I'd have to see pictures of the bottom soles and short side of the box with the label/tag -- but I slightly lean toward saying they are authentic.


----------



## ekaterina211

luvtami said:


> eKaterina211 --
> 
> I'd have to see pictures of the bottom soles and short side of the box with the label/tag -- but I slightly lean toward saying they are authentic.


 
Thanks, i see wether i can get more pictures. I doubt it so


----------



## mikoism

luvtami said:


> fake.


they sure are arent they

 womp womp

thanks chick!!!!!


----------



## frzsri

Hi experts,

Item name: Chanel Vintage Two Tone Pumps
Comments: Bought it at consignment store, was told that the previous owner said that it was from the late 80's -early 90's. Authentic??






















Thanks!!


----------



## luvtami

^^ Authentic Chanel.


----------



## frzsri

Thanks so much! I'm so gonna rock this baby!


----------



## Stephanie***

Hey there!
What about these Manolo Blahniks?
1. http://cgi.ebay.de/Original-MANOLO-...soires_Schuhe_Damenschuhe?hash=item4a9b8da99d
2. http://cgi.ebay.de/Original-MANOLO-...soires_Schuhe_Damenschuhe?hash=item4a9b89fb34
3. http://cgi.ebay.de/100-ORIG-MANOLO-...soires_Schuhe_Damenschuhe?hash=item4a9b9b694c
4. http://cgi.ebay.de/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-P...soires_Schuhe_Damenschuhe?hash=item439aea3be6

It would be for a friend! She is so in love with Manolos 

:thankyou:


----------



## jewels2u

Stephanie*** said:


> Hey there!
> What about these Manolo Blahniks?
> 1. http://cgi.ebay.de/Original-MANOLO-...soires_Schuhe_Damenschuhe?hash=item4a9b8da99d
> 2. http://cgi.ebay.de/Original-MANOLO-...soires_Schuhe_Damenschuhe?hash=item4a9b89fb34
> 3. http://cgi.ebay.de/100-ORIG-MANOLO-...soires_Schuhe_Damenschuhe?hash=item4a9b9b694c
> 4. http://cgi.ebay.de/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-P...soires_Schuhe_Damenschuhe?hash=item439aea3be6
> 
> It would be for a friend! She is so in love with Manolos
> 
> :thankyou:



The Blue blahniks are fake.
The black pumps are fake.
The pewter slingbacks and the gold paillete are authentic.

Don't ever buy blue blahniks from overseas.  They are 99.99% fake.  UK and Aussie's won't pull the fakes, either.  I report them all the time and it's such a waste of time.


----------



## luvtami

^^ Agree.

1. fake
2. fake
3. real
4. real


----------



## gheaden

Could you ladies tell me if these are authentic?  TIA.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik-Navy-Suede-w-Grograin-Louis-Heel-39-1-2_W0QQitemZ330369075089QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item4ceb880791


----------



## luvtami

^^ Authentic.


----------



## gheaden

Thank you luvtami.


----------



## Jira

Are these Lanvin flats authentic? Thank you!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110448586043&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## luvtami

^^ Authentic.


----------



## nancepance5

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...T#ht_500wt_924

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...#ht_3330wt_909

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...T#ht_500wt_924


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...T#ht_500wt_924

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...T#ht_507wt_909

Thank you!


----------



## luvtami

^ Your links don't work.


----------



## gimena

Hi ladies.  I am looking to get my first pair of Manolos and I have fallen in love with these.  Are they authentic?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## nancepance5

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-625-Christ...men_s_Shoes?hash=item56363a8228#ht_3330wt_909

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...omen_s_Shoes?hash=item1c0d686792#ht_500wt_924

http://cgi.ebay.com/new-CHRISTIAN-L...omen_s_Shoes?hash=item3356acd320#ht_500wt_924

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...omen_s_Shoes?hash=item3a5411cf86#ht_500wt_924

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120481148557#ht_507wt_909

I'm not sure if the last link will work because the item has ended but I am going to meet up with the seller because we are both local.  They are the navy blue suede declics and look decently legit.  The seller is hacoated.  Thanks!


----------



## nancepance5

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-625-Christi...#ht_3330wt_909

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOU...2#ht_500wt_924

http://cgi.ebay.com/new-CHRISTIAN-LO...0#ht_500wt_924

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubou...6#ht_500wt_924

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...7#ht_507wt_909

I'm not sure if the last link will work because the item has ended but I am going to meet up with the seller because we are both local. They are the navy blue suede declics and look decently legit. The seller is hacoated. Thanks!


----------



## gimena

nancepance5 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-625-Christ...men_s_Shoes?hash=item56363a8228#ht_3330wt_909
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...omen_s_Shoes?hash=item1c0d686792#ht_500wt_924
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/new-CHRISTIAN-L...omen_s_Shoes?hash=item3356acd320#ht_500wt_924
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...omen_s_Shoes?hash=item3a5411cf86#ht_500wt_924
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120481148557#ht_507wt_909
> 
> I'm not sure if the last link will work because the item has ended but I am going to meet up with the seller because we are both local.  They are the navy blue suede declics and look decently legit.  The seller is hacoated.  Thanks!



all ready on the cl forum


----------



## luvtami

gimena said:


> Hi ladies.  I am looking to get my first pair of Manolos and I have fallen in love with these.  Are they authentic?  Thanks in advance.



Authentic and gorgeous!


----------



## luvtami

gimena said:


> all ready on the cl forum



I'll defer to the CL experts - but at a quick glance they all looked authentic.


----------



## gimena

Thank you luvtami!


----------



## nancepance5

luvtami said:


> I'll defer to the CL experts - but at a quick glance they all looked authentic.



I checked here and reposted before I checked there.  Thanks for the help!!


----------



## cindy74

are these manlos real 
http://cgi.benl.ebay.be/A-saisir-MAN...item20adbabc61


----------



## prelude

Hi ladies, I was hoping someone could tell me if these are authentic or not 
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...034902&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## luvtami

*cindy74* - Your link doesn't work for me.

*prelude* - Authentic.


----------



## prelude

Thanks so much *luvtami*!


----------



## Brand New Eyes

Hi, are these Louis Vuitton flats authentic? Thanks 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Fabulous-Loui...iewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item19b71429eb


----------



## gheaden

Could someone tell me if these boots are authentic? Thank you.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170396747214&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## cindy74

here is the right link 
http://cgi.benl.ebay.be/A-saisir-MA..._Chaussures_pour_femmes_2?hash=item20adbabc61


----------



## luvtami

cindy74 said:


> here is the right link
> http://cgi.benl.ebay.be/A-saisir-MA..._Chaussures_pour_femmes_2?hash=item20adbabc61



Authentic.


----------



## wannaprada

Any assistance with authenticating these shoes would be greatly appreciated!

http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item3ef9714c57


----------



## sparkling*diva

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Manolo-Blahni...iewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item3ef963812e

TIA


----------



## luvtami

sparkling*diva said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Manolo-Blahni...iewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item3ef963812e
> 
> TIA



Fake


----------



## luvtami

wannaprada said:


> Any assistance with authenticating these shoes would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item3ef9714c57



Authentic.


----------



## wannaprada

luvtami said:


> Authentic.



Thanks!


----------



## Jira

How do these look? The photos are a bit small, but hope the tag is clear enough to tell! TIA

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110448585031&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## luvtami

Jira said:


> How do these look? The photos are a bit small, but hope the tag is clear enough to tell! TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110448585031&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Leaning toward saying they are authentic. Anyone have a second opinion?


----------



## cindy74

are those pradas real
http://cgi.benl.ebay.be/ws/eBayISAP...rkparms=algo=CRX&its=S%2BI&itu=SI%2BUCI&otn=2


----------



## luvtami

cindy74 said:


> are those pradas real
> http://cgi.benl.ebay.be/ws/eBayISAP...rkparms=algo=CRX&its=S%2BI&itu=SI%2BUCI&otn=2



Slightly lean toward saying they are authentic, but I can't see the pictures clearly enough to know for sure.


----------



## cindy74

thanks ^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## dallas

Jira said:


> How do these look? The photos are a bit small, but hope the tag is clear enough to tell! TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110448585031&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT




I think they are okay.


----------



## love0567

can someone please authenticate this pair of loubotins? Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Jira

Thanks *luvtami* and *dallas*!


----------



## nancepance5

Hi could you help me authenticate these? Thanks!! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NGG-MANOLO-BLAH...men_s_Shoes?hash=item1e58cd81a0#ht_1359wt_909


----------



## dallas

nancepance5 said:


> Hi could you help me authenticate these? Thanks!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NGG-MANOLO-BLAH...men_s_Shoes?hash=item1e58cd81a0#ht_1359wt_909




Authentic, from a reputable seller.


----------



## belovaldi

Hi, can anyone help me authenticate this Alexander Mcqueen flats? TIA!


----------



## equinox_12

dear all - totally in love with these but would like to know if they are authentic

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190342843805&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

many thanks in advance!


----------



## luvtami

equinox_12 said:


> dear all - totally in love with these but would like to know if they are authentic
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190342843805&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> many thanks in advance!



Can't quite tell from the pictures, but slightly lean toward saying they are authentic. 

The bottoms of the shoe looks like it has been repainted or something, they look slightly shiny in her picture -- and I would generally expect Prada soles to look more matte.


----------



## Jaeniver

Hello!

I didn't know where else to turn for help so I decided to ask it from here. Could someone please have a look at these *UGG Australia Classic Tall boots*?

http://salattu.huuto.net/fi/showitem.php3?itemid=117692842

I have been wanting a pair of authentic Australian UGG's for a long time now but because of their expensive price haven't bought them yet. I don't want to throw my money away and pay 180 USD for fakes so any help is truly appreciated.


----------



## glittercake

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300360780811

Please help me authenticate these MbMJ mouse flats?


----------



## krasata20

*www.discountuggoffer.com Authentic?* 			 			 			 		  		 		 			   			Hi,

I was wondering does anyone know does this site sell authentic Uggs??

Thanks,
Vicky


----------



## liljaforever

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/09-miu-miu-fl...ewItemQQptZAU_Women_Shoes?hash=item20ad9ad520

are these Miu Miu flats authentic? I've posted them on the MM forum and was told to ask here as well, to make sure


----------



## shopalot

Can someone help with these!
http://cgi.ebay.ca/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-V...omen_s_Shoes?hash=item3ef99c0409#ht_800wt_962


----------



## luvtami

*glittercake* - Sorry, I'm not sure about the mouse flats because they are so heavily faked (see iOffer.com) .

*liljaforever* - Lean toward saying the Miu Miu are fakes (also lots of fakes of this shoe on iOffer).

*shopalot* - The Manolos are authentic!


----------



## G2daf1986

Hello!  I have never seen these type of Chanel flats before.  They look good, but I really need an experts advice to make my heart feel at ease because I just purchased them.  Thanks!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230391345230&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## luvtami

G2daf1986 said:


> Hello!  I have never seen these type of Chanel flats before.  They look good, but I really need an experts advice to make my heart feel at ease because I just purchased them.  Thanks!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230391345230&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT



They seem authentic to me, but I would need to see pictures of the bottom sole etc. to feel more confident in my assessment.


----------



## joeuk77

Hi,ladies I just bought this boots but they're a bit tight for me and then I think that I need to sell them so I would like to make sure they're authentic .Anyway I took all pics by myself Please help me to check this ones .Many thanks


----------



## nillacobain

Are these Pradas auth? TIA

http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260498330230&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

What about these Miu Mius?

http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190345234120&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230392528612&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## luvtami

nillacobain said:


> Are these Pradas auth? TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260498330230&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> What about these Miu Mius?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190345234120&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230392528612&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Need more pictures on the Prada, but they look to be authentic.

Both Miu Miu look authentic.


----------



## luvtami

joeuk77 said:


> Hi,ladies I just bought this boots but they're a bit tight for me and then I think that I need to sell them so I would like to make sure they're authentic .Anyway I took all pics by myself Please help me to check this ones .Many thanks



Your pictures are pretty small for me (so hard to see details), but from what I can make out, they look authentic.


----------



## joeuk77

luvtami said:


> Your pictures are pretty small for me (so hard to see details), but from what I can make out, they look authentic.


Thank you so much


----------



## nillacobain

luvtami said:


> Need more pictures on the Prada, but they look to be authentic.
> 
> Both Miu Miu look authentic.


 
Thanks.


----------



## mels1231

Hi, could anyone please help verify the authenticity of these camouflage Manolo's? The seller claims to have verified their authenticity but I just wanted to double check...I figure it's always better to be safe than sorry when it comes to Manolos! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## dallas

^ Authentic and gorgeous.


----------



## sparkling*diva

*Anyone good on authenticating Uggs ?*


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380171484132&_trksid=p2759.l1259

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190344706214&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


TIA x


----------



## Jira

I'm still very unexperienced with Lanvins -- do these look authentic? Thank you


----------



## suetje

YSL tribute too pumps..;
http://cgi.ebay.nl/Yves-Saint-Laure...voor_haar_1?hash=item3a543a8f1e#ht_500wt_1182

not my size unfortunately


----------



## luvtami

Jira said:


> I'm still very unexperienced with Lanvins -- do these look authentic? Thank you



Lean toward authentic -- bottom soles aren't clear enough for me to view the exact font of the LANVIN, but it looks correct from what I can discern.


----------



## luvtami

suetje said:


> YSL tribute too pumps..;
> http://cgi.ebay.nl/Yves-Saint-Laure...voor_haar_1?hash=item3a543a8f1e#ht_500wt_1182
> 
> not my size unfortunately



Fake - be happy they're not your size.


----------



## Jira

luvtami said:


> Lean toward authentic -- bottom soles aren't clear enough for me to view the exact font of the LANVIN, but it looks correct from what I can discern.



Can you please take a look at these? Thank you!


----------



## nillacobain

Are those auth Miu Miu shoes?? Thanks

http://clothes.shop.ebay.co.uk/i.ht...s&_ssn=shopuntillyoudrop&_odkw=&_osacat=63889


----------



## Jenna51580

Goodmorning, could someone kindly help me with the following:
BN LADIES NICHOLAS KIRKWOOD SANDALS size 37.5 / UK4.5 
Item number:	180424813943 (Ebay UK)
Seller: soloro_shoes 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180424813943&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## luvtami

Jira said:


> Can you please take a look at these? Thank you!



Thanks for posting clearer pictures. Shoot, I'm really on the fence with these Lanvins -- I can't tell one way or the other if they're authentic.

The spacing of the LANVIN doesn't look close enough between the letters and the '38' is crooked which concerns me.

If you have an auction link so I can see the seller's background that may help -- but at this point I wish some Lanvin experts were reading this thread and could contribute.

You can see a comparison of authentic shoes from this seller (I have no relationship to this seller - just was searching eBay for pictures to validate things):

http://cgi.ebay.com/LANVIN-Wine-Rub...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item20adeb0f07


----------



## luvtami

nillacobain said:


> Are those auth Miu Miu shoes?? Thanks
> 
> http://clothes.shop.ebay.co.uk/i.ht...s&_ssn=shopuntillyoudrop&_odkw=&_osacat=63889



Both Miu Miu the seller has listed are authentic.


----------



## nillacobain

luvtami said:


> Both Miu Miu the seller has listed are authentic.


 
Thanks!


----------



## Jira

luvtami said:


> Thanks for posting clearer pictures. Shoot, I'm really on the fence with these Lanvins -- I can't tell one way or the other if they're authentic.
> 
> The spacing of the LANVIN doesn't look close enough between the letters and the '38' is crooked which concerns me.
> 
> If you have an auction link so I can see the seller's background that may help -- but at this point I wish some Lanvin experts were reading this thread and could contribute.
> 
> You can see a comparison of authentic shoes from this seller (I have no relationship to this seller - just was searching eBay for pictures to validate things):
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LANVIN-Wine-Rub...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item20adeb0f07



Thank you for taking a second look! I was searching listings and pictures as well trying to compare the stamps. It seems the stamps on the "solid" black soles are lighter than the ones on more rubber/leather-like surfaces? I'd really appreciate hearing from someone who has a similar pair of these black patents. Do your soles look like these? Thank you so much!


----------



## lzas

Hi ladies, do you think this YSL is authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-L...item1e58eafb26

thanks alot!


----------



## dallas

lzas said:


> Hi ladies, do you think this YSL is authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-L...item1e58eafb26
> 
> thanks alot!




Fake.


----------



## clackrock

I thought they were authentic, but only questioned it when I was able to get them for $37!!

PLMK what you think, thanks so much!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Mayra-Gra...men_s_Shoes?hash=item35a4850375#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## luvtami

clackrock said:


> I thought they were authentic, but only questioned it when I was able to get them for $37!!
> 
> PLMK what you think, thanks so much!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Mayra-Gra...men_s_Shoes?hash=item35a4850375#ht_500wt_1182



I know zero about Coach, but it doesn't look like a style that would be faked, it's not blingy enough with the C's.

I also checked iOffer for fake versions and couldn't find any. I think you lucked out and scored a great deal!


----------



## PrincessFashion

I'm not quite sure if these are authentic.  I believe they are, but my search was limited.  I not sure of the year or collection either.  Your expertise would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## PrincessFashion

Please let me know if these shoes are authentic. 

Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## clackrock

luvtami said:


> I know zero about Coach, but it doesn't look like a style that would be faked, it's not blingy enough with the C's.
> 
> I also checked iOffer for fake versions and couldn't find any. I think you lucked out and scored a great deal!



thanks so much for checking that out for me!! I've seen them in person @ a coach store but it's been so long the details are a bit fuzzy.  I about died when no one outbid me! Then I thought, "wait how did that happen?"


----------



## luvtami

*PrincessFashion* - All 3 pair you posted are authentic. 

For shoe # 2 (the black pumps), your pictures were too small for me to see any details or even the brand, but they don't look like fake shoes to me.


----------



## PrincessFashion

luvtami said:


> *PrincessFashion* - All 3 pair you posted are authentic.
> 
> For shoe # 2 (the black pumps), your pictures were too small for me to see any details or even the brand, but they don't look like fake shoes to me.


 

Oh yes, I see!  Even I can't make out the brand name on the black pumps.  I should have included a better picture. but thank you so much!  I'm really getting the hang of this.  As they say, "practice makes perfect!"


----------



## catecate8118

*Please help authenticate my marc jacobs shoes* 












Hi, i have a pair of marc jacobs shoes sz 35. I just wondering it it is fake/real. DOes all marc jacobs heels made from leather? This one didnt mention anything. I will post out few pics. On the bottom it says made in italy. Pls help, cate


----------



## catecate8118

*Please help authenticate my marc jacobs shoes* 












Hi,sorry for earlier post. I have a pair of marc jacobs show sz 35. I just wondering it it is fake/real. DOes all marc jacobs heels made from leather? This one didnt mention anything. I will post out few pics. On the bottom it says made in italy. Its does comes with two sets of replaceable pointy things for the edge of the heels. Pls help, cate


----------



## nillacobain

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Authentic-Jim...iewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item3ca714dfbc

TIA


----------



## luvtami

catecate8118 said:


> *Please help authenticate my marc jacobs shoes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,sorry for earlier post. I have a pair of marc jacobs show sz 35. I just wondering it it is fake/real. DOes all marc jacobs heels made from leather? This one didnt mention anything. I will post out few pics. On the bottom it says made in italy. Its does comes with two sets of replaceable pointy things for the edge of the heels. Pls help, cate



The shoes are authentic. Like any brand, some M by MJ shoes are leather, some are fabric, some are a combination....


----------



## luvtami

nillacobain said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Authentic-Jim...iewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item3ca714dfbc
> 
> TIA



Leaning toward saying they are authentic - I would need to see pictures of the bottom sole, but I think they're fine.


----------



## burberryaholic

Hey ladies!  I'm looking at these: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280418416879&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123 

Thoughts?  

ALSO, if I generally wear a U.S. 6.5 to 7 (a 37.5 in CL Rolandos if that helps), what size should I get these in?  She has 37.5 and 38.

Thanks!!


----------



## jewels2u

nillacobain said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Authentic-Jim...iewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item3ca714dfbc
> 
> TIA


 

I would also lean toward real.  I've never seen this style counterfeited.

However, luvtami, what's up with the bag having a pull string like blahnik (it should be a 1/2 inch wide grossgrain-like fabric pull).  I've never seen a string pull.  Have you?


----------



## luvtami

jewels2u said:


> I would also lean toward real.  I've never seen this style counterfeited.
> 
> However, luvtami, what's up with the bag having a pull string like blahnik (it should be a 1/2 inch wide grossgrain-like fabric pull).  I've never seen a string pull.  Have you?



Oh wow, good eye re: the string pull on the dust bag!

I only have one pair of Jimmy Choos in my closet right now, and you're right, the pull is a ribbon (but my shoes are from this season -- maybe it was string in previous years?). I really can't recall because I don't pay attention to dustbags normally.

I'll check eBay real quickly to see if I can find any other authentic Choos with a string dustbag.


----------



## luvtami

Unfortunately not enough sellers post pictures of Jimmy Choo dustbags with the shoes they're selling, so I couldn't easily find any comparison pics.

I did find what I assume are fake Jimmy Choo dustbags being sold on iOffer -- they have a more ribbon-like pull (but it doesn't look satin-y like mine does), so I'm actually thinking the string pull is just fine.

http://www.ioffer.com/i/110453909


----------



## luvtami

burberryaholic said:


> Hey ladies!  I'm looking at these: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280418416879&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> ALSO, if I generally wear a U.S. 6.5 to 7 (a 37.5 in CL Rolandos if that helps), what size should I get these in?  She has 37.5 and 38.
> 
> Thanks!!



Authentic. I'm guessing you would need a size 37, but find out the insole measurement from the seller and compare it to flats in your own closet.


----------



## nillacobain

Thanks to both!!


----------



## catecate8118

Dear Luvtami,

Wow..u made my day..Been so sick with fake floating around ebay..but thank you so much ..I really appreciate it,cate


----------



## luvtami

catecate8118 said:


> Dear Luvtami,
> 
> Wow..u made my day..Been so sick with fake floating around ebay..but thank you so much ..I really appreciate it,cate



Glad I could help -- as far as I know, for M by MJ shoes, the only major styles that are faked are mouse flats and another that has a star design on it.

For anyone whose concerned about whether their item is fake, the first thing to do is check iOffer to see if it's a style that's shown there (which means it's a fake since 99% of iOffer items are fakes).


----------



## G2daf1986

Hi! Would you please help authenticate these Chanel flats. I thought these would be some fun fixer uppers.  I posted pics about a week ago and now I finally have them so here is some more.  Please help! Thank you sooooooo much!:urock:


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230391345230&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## phiphi

hi ladies - i'm hoping to get your opinion on these (apologies if they're duplicates). tia!

1. http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-MANOLO-BLAH...en_s_Shoes?hash=item4cebcc69c3#ht_2634wt_1167

2. http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-...men_s_Shoes?hash=item1c0d8c18c5#ht_2736wt_941

i'd also be grateful for sizing tips. i'm a 38 in CLs, but otherwise a 7.5 US.


----------



## dallas

G2daf1986 said:


> Hi! Would you please help authenticate these Chanel flats. I thought these would be some fun fixer uppers.  I posted pics about a week ago and now I finally have them so here is some more.  Please help! Thank you sooooooo much!:urock:
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230391345230&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT




They look good to me.



phiphi said:


> hi ladies - i'm hoping to get your opinion on these (apologies if they're duplicates). tia!
> 
> 1. http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-MANOLO-BLAH...en_s_Shoes?hash=item4cebcc69c3#ht_2634wt_1167
> 
> 2. http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-...men_s_Shoes?hash=item1c0d8c18c5#ht_2736wt_941
> 
> i'd also be grateful for sizing tips. i'm a 38 in CLs, but otherwise a 7.5 US.




Both authentic. If you are a 7.5 US I would go up 1/2 -1 size in these, depending on the width of your feet.


----------



## catecate8118

luvtami said:


> Glad I could help -- as far as I know, for M by MJ shoes, the only major styles that are faked are mouse flats and another that has a star design on it.
> 
> For anyone whose concerned about whether their item is fake, the first thing to do is check iOffer to see if it's a style that's shown there (which means it's a fake since 99% of iOffer items are fakes).


 

Thanks again for the tips luvtami, check the ioffer.com..Hmm..now have to be more careful with online buying and ebay. Most of them just look as good..


----------



## phiphi

thank you *dallas*!


----------



## G2daf1986

dallas said:


> They look good to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both authentic. If you are a 7.5 US I would go up 1/2 -1 size in these, depending on the width of your feet.


Thank you Dallas!


----------



## Stephanie***

hey there!
Are these Tory Burch shoes authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.de/TORY-BURCH-STIEF...soires_Schuhe_Damenschuhe?hash=item439b0b6bab

and these La Martina?
http://cgi.ebay.de/La-Martina-Stief...soires_Schuhe_Damenschuhe?hash=item27acba6cee


----------



## luvtami

Stephanie*** said:


> hey there!
> Are these Tory Burch shoes authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/TORY-BURCH-STIEF...soires_Schuhe_Damenschuhe?hash=item439b0b6bab
> 
> and these La Martina?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/La-Martina-Stief...soires_Schuhe_Damenschuhe?hash=item27acba6cee



Both pair are authentic.


----------



## Stephanie***

Thanks!!

And these?

Pedro Garcia
http://cgi.ebay.de/original-PEDRO-G...soires_Schuhe_Damenschuhe?hash=item3a54803800

I missed the boots...
what about this tory burch pair?
http://cgi.ebay.de/TORY-BURCH-Reva-...soires_Schuhe_Damenschuhe?hash=item35a4adffd6

thank you!!


----------



## luvtami

Stephanie*** said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> And these?
> 
> Pedro Garcia
> http://cgi.ebay.de/original-PEDRO-G...soires_Schuhe_Damenschuhe?hash=item3a54803800
> 
> I missed the boots...
> what about this tory burch pair?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/TORY-BURCH-Reva-...soires_Schuhe_Damenschuhe?hash=item35a4adffd6
> 
> thank you!!



Both authentic.


----------



## PlatinumSM

Hello, Ladies! I can't find the Louboutin Bourge 100 Patents I have been craving (for less than $1,500) so I am thinking of going Prada instead. Please let me know what you think of these! Thanks!

Item: PRADA BLACK LEATHER KNEE HIGH BOOTS/SIZE 38 /US 8
Listing number: 270479194610
Seller: b00kers ( 88
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Item: PRADA KNEE HIGH BLACK LEATHER BOOTS
Listing Number: 270481374365
Seller ID: marginge
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thank you so much!

xx


----------



## dallas

^ Both links say page not responding.


----------



## jb07

1. http://cgi.ebay.com.au/MANOLO-BLAHN...ewItemQQptZAU_Women_Shoes?hash=item5636c7b7fc

2. http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180429142588&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT 

For the second one, the guy claims he bought them on a business trip for his gf but they didn't fit her!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## luvtami

jb07 said:


> 1. http://cgi.ebay.com.au/MANOLO-BLAHN...ewItemQQptZAU_Women_Shoes?hash=item5636c7b7fc
> 
> 2. http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180429142588&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> For the second one, the guy claims he bought them on a business trip for his gf but they didn't fit her!
> 
> Thanks in advance!




Yikes - both fakes - stay away!


----------



## cindy74

what about these ? Thanks for helping me out 
and the sizing do they run small ?


----------



## Ellie Mae

UGGS

Morning Ladies.. On the Ebay Forum, http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/bonanzle-fakes-421522.html, Tom from Bonanzle has requested assistance w/ authentication of these UGGS.  Your opinions would be most appreciated.

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/alienbidsdotcom

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/therainydayzshoppe

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/mark...stralia_5815_Classic_Tall_Chestnut_Ugg_boots_

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ugglyworld

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/CLOSEOUTMEDIA/items/UGG_TALL_BOOTS_5815_SIZE_9_IN_CHESNUT_NEW_IN_BOX_

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/BACK...G_AUSTRALIA_WOMEN_CLASSIC_SHORT_BOOTS_L__K___

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/BACKINTOPLAY/items/WOMEN_S_UGG_CLASSIC_SHORT_BOOTS_BLACK_SIZE_6

YES, I realize it's ALOT to review, but if someone could PLZ assist, would be most appreciated.  We've seen TONS of fake UGGS pop up on BONZ lately, and Tom has been diligent to remove them.  We need some help w/ these, plz.


----------



## nillacobain

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MiuMiu-heels_...iewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item2557293225

TIA


----------



## luvtami

cindy74 said:


> what about these ? Thanks for helping me out
> and the sizing do they run small ?



The picture doesn't show enough details to verify the item, but I'm guessing they're authentic. It's not a style of Louboutin that would be faked.


----------



## luvtami

nillacobain said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MiuMiu-heels_...iewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item2557293225
> 
> TIA



Hard to say based on that one picture, but I lean toward saying authentic. The Dolce shoes that seller has listed are authentic.


----------



## cindy74

^^^thanks


----------



## nillacobain

luvtami said:


> Hard to say based on that one picture, but I lean toward saying authentic. The Dolce shoes that seller has listed are authentic.


 

Thanks very very much for your help!!!!!

Can I ask you opinion about these:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BNWT-Jimmy-Ch...iewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item255733704c

TIA again


----------



## mo.space

pls authenticate these ferragamos:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Salvatore-Fe...ewItemQQptZAU_Women_Shoes?hash=item20adabf3b6


----------



## luvtami

nillacobain said:


> Thanks very very much for your help!!!!!
> 
> Can I ask you opinion about these:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BNWT-Jimmy-Ch...iewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item255733704c
> 
> TIA again



Authentic!


----------



## luvtami

mo.space said:


> pls authenticate these ferragamos:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Salvatore-Fe...ewItemQQptZAU_Women_Shoes?hash=item20adabf3b6



Fake.


----------



## nillacobain

Thanks!!


----------



## Stephanie***

hey there!
what about these Tory Burch Boots?
http://cgi.ebay.de/NEU-ISABELLA-FIO...soires_Schuhe_Damenschuhe?hash=item19b7531028

I guess they must be fakes... because if they are new and authentic wouldnt it be smarter to start with a fixed price not an action which begins at 1 EUR???

And what about the sizing? the shoes are 38 and the text says the outsole is 21,5 cm?? That cannot be...

Hmmm...
Thanks there!!


----------



## luvtami

Stephanie*** said:


> hey there!
> what about these Tory Burch Boots?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/NEU-ISABELLA-FIO...soires_Schuhe_Damenschuhe?hash=item19b7531028
> 
> I guess they must be fakes... because if they are new and authentic wouldnt it be smarter to start with a fixed price not an action which begins at 1 EUR???
> 
> And what about the sizing? the shoes are 38 and the text says the outsole is 21,5 cm?? That cannot be...
> 
> Hmmm...
> Thanks there!!



Those are not Tory Burch boots, they are Isabella Fiore. I think they are authentic.


----------



## cindy74

what about these manolos

http://cgi.ebay.de/Manolo-Blahnik-s...soires_Schuhe_Damenschuhe?hash=item3ef9f145a7


----------



## luvtami

cindy74 said:


> what about these manolos
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Manolo-Blahnik-s...soires_Schuhe_Damenschuhe?hash=item3ef9f145a7



Fake.


----------



## JuneHawk

cindy74 said:


> what about these manolos
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Manolo-Blahnik-s...soires_Schuhe_Damenschuhe?hash=item3ef9f145a7



Horrible fakes.


----------



## rainbowmermaid

hi, can someone tell me if these shoes are authentic or fake 
1. http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Fabulous-Al...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item439b35559a

2. http://cgi.ebay.com/JIMMY-CHOO-WHIT...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item20ae0ab449

3. http://cgi.ebay.com/Prada-Super-Hot...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item5884419a7a

4. http://cgi.ebay.com/new-625-PRADA-b...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item5ad4b68e1e


----------



## luvtami

rainbowmermaid said:


> hi, can someone tell me if these shoes are authentic or fake
> 1. http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Fabulous-Al...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item439b35559a
> 
> 2. http://cgi.ebay.com/JIMMY-CHOO-WHIT...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item20ae0ab449
> 
> 3. http://cgi.ebay.com/Prada-Super-Hot...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item5884419a7a
> 
> 4. http://cgi.ebay.com/new-625-PRADA-b...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item5ad4b68e1e



1. I think Authentic.
2. Authentic.
3. Authentic.
4. Authentic.


----------



## rainbowmermaid

luvtami said:


> 1. I think Authentic.
> 2. Authentic.
> 3. Authentic.
> 4. Authentic.



thanks luvtami


----------



## ctlwyer

Can anyone authenticate these Manolos?  Thanks so much!


----------



## luvtami

ctlwyer said:


> Can anyone authenticate these Manolos?  Thanks so much!



Pictures are too small for me to really identify the details, but I think they're authentic.


----------



## ctlwyer

Thanks!  Here is the ebay link (pics may be bigger).

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...44166&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


Thanks!


----------



## ctlwyer

Thanks so much everyone!  I appreciate it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...71893&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## luvtami

*ctlwyer*

Pics are still the same size on the Manolos, but I think they're fine. The other pair of Manolos that seller has are authentic.

For the Louboutins you just posted, pretty sure they are fakes. That seller looks really dodgy and their GHD hair iron is likely a fake too. I'd stay away.


----------



## ctlwyer

Luvtami- Thanks so much!!


----------



## luv1218

Hello,
What do you think of these Diors?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150386206570&_trksid=p2759.l1259

Thanks for the help!


----------



## luvtami

luv1218 said:


> Hello,
> What do you think of these Diors?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150386206570&_trksid=p2759.l1259
> 
> Thanks for the help!



Authentic.


----------



## luv1218

Great!  Thanks once again luvtami!


----------



## cindy74

again a pair of manolos 
DOES ANYONE KNOW ABOUT THE SIZE FROM THOSE 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Manolo-Blahnik-C...soires_Schuhe_Damenschuhe?hash=item3efa084272


----------



## luvtami

cindy74 said:


> again a pair of manolos
> DOES ANYONE KNOW ABOUT THE SIZE FROM THOSE
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Manolo-Blahnik-C...soires_Schuhe_Damenschuhe?hash=item3efa084272



Authentic.


----------



## ctlwyer

Thanks so much for your help!   are these real?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...69039&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...0&_trksid=m38&_nkw=270481024453&_fvi=1&_rdc=1




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...0&_trksid=m38&_nkw=360148032769&_fvi=1&_rdc=1



http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...0&_trksid=m38&_nkw=200403323505&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...0&_trksid=m38&_nkw=330370913488&_fvi=1&_rdc=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...69039&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## dallas

^ All authentic.


----------



## Spielberg1

hi!

does anyone know if this retailer is reputable?  or are they sketchy?

www.davidsshoes.com

they don't have any of those little better business bureau, paypal, secure logos that usually make me feel better

thanks!



PS.  if i posted in the wrong spot, my apologies... i'm usually over in the handbag section.  shoes aren't my obsession but i AM on the hunt right now for a pair of thigh highs!


----------



## Alana1981

Hi,
Can anyone authenticate these Manolos? Seller is a power seller with 99.9% positive feedback but I am still unsure, since at $399 US I'm worried it might be too good to be true. Has anyone ever bought from this seller (ysl_and_more) before? Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...351680&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1061wt_770


----------



## dallas

^ Authentic Manolos.


----------



## luvtami

Spielberg1 said:


> hi!
> 
> does anyone know if this retailer is reputable?  or are they sketchy?
> 
> www.davidsshoes.com
> 
> they don't have any of those little better business bureau, paypal, secure logos that usually make me feel better
> 
> thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> PS.  if i posted in the wrong spot, my apologies... i'm usually over in the handbag section.  shoes aren't my obsession but i AM on the hunt right now for a pair of thigh highs!



I don't know how to answer your question re: reputable or sketchy, but they appear to be a legitimate brick and mortar store in the LA area, and this is their attempt at an e-commerce presence. You may want to cross-check people's reviews of the store on sites like Yelp or Citysearch to see what people think about them.


----------



## ctlwyer

Thank you so much for all your help!


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...07849&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## Alana1981

dallas said:


> ^ Authentic Manolos.


 
Thanks for your help...the shoes are now mine, and will be my Xmas present to myself!


----------



## luvtami

ctlwyer said:


> Thank you so much for all your help!
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...07849&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1



Pretty sure they are authentic. Pic of bottom soles would be helpful, but they don't look like a style that would be faked.


----------



## amd_tan

hi ladies please help authenticate!
thanks

item: NWT Shoes YSL Yves saint Laurent TRIBUTE Sandals 39 6
item nunber: 270483054317
link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI....=STRK:MEWAX:IT
comments: is this authentic? and does it run true to size for this style? thanks


----------



## joeuk77

Hi,Can anyone help me to authenticate this shoes? Thanks in advance

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NIB-ALEXANDER...iewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item4a9c2fbfbd


----------



## jewels2u

ctlwyer said:


> Thank you so much for all your help!
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...07849&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


 

they are authentic


----------



## dallas

*amd_tan*, it says page not responding.



joeuk77 said:


> Hi,Can anyone help me to authenticate this shoes? Thanks in advance
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NIB-ALEXANDER...iewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item4a9c2fbfbd




I don't like the look of those. Wait for a second opinion.


----------



## amd_tan

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270483054317&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

sorry about that! hopefully this should work!

thanks



dallas said:


> *amd_tan*, it says page not responding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like the look of those. Wait for a second opinion.


----------



## klng

Does the eBay seller, cesarepaciottiboutique, sell authentic shoes?
http://stores.ebay.com/cesarepaciottiboutique

I want to buy some Cesare Paciotti pumps ( http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl..._trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=2#ht_7028wt_1125 )

Can someone tell me whether the shoes at the above link are authentic Cesare Paciotti shoes? I have seen replicas/counterfeits online, but I am interested only in purchasing the authentic Paciottis. 

Also, does http://www.dellamoda.com sell authentic Cesare Paciotti shoes?  I noticed some TPFers claimed to have received fake Balenciaga bags from dellamoda.com while other TPFers insist they have received authentic designer wallets from that site.  I don't know which to believe.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ctlwyer

Hi everyone- can you take a look at this ebay listing and check to see if these Manolo's are authentic?  My sister just bought them...take a peek at the whole listing- there are more pics at the bottom of the ebay page.  

Thank you all so much for all of your help!


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...86347&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## luvtami

dallas said:


> I don't like the look of those. Wait for a second opinion. *(joeUK77)*



There's fakes of this shoe (McQueen Faithful boot) on iOffer...I'd stay away.


----------



## JuneHawk

ctlwyer said:


> Hi everyone- can you take a look at this ebay listing and check to see if these Manolo's are authentic?  My sister just bought them...take a peek at the whole listing- there are more pics at the bottom of the ebay page.
> 
> Thank you all so much for all of your help!
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...86347&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1




They are authentic.


----------



## Phoenixxx

Hi! Could you take a look at these:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220510233617&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

and these:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280423535979&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks very much!!!!


----------



## Rossi

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320447786563&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Hi Ladies

Anyone know if these are authentic?

Thanks


----------



## joeuk77

dallas said:


> *amd_tan*, it says page not responding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like the look of those. Wait for a second opinion.


Thank you for you help *dallas*


----------



## JuneHawk

Phoenixxx said:


> Hi! Could you take a look at these:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220510233617&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> and these:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280423535979&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thanks very much!!!!




Fake


----------



## joeuk77

luvtami said:


> There's fakes of this shoe (McQueen Faithful boot) on iOffer...I'd stay away.


 *luvtami*


----------



## paris123

can someone help me to authenticate this shoes please..

YSL TRIBTOO
http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-GREY-SUEDE-...men_s_Shoes?hash=item335767ef55#ht_500wt_1169

Thank you


----------



## dkstout

can someone authenticate these ugg boots?

http://cgi.ebay.com/UGG-Classic-Car...en_s_Shoes?hash=item2a02a084b9#ht_2511wt_1167

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-UGG-CLASSIC...omen_s_Shoes?hash=item3efa2724fd#ht_878wt_941

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-UGG-CLASSIC...men_s_Shoes?hash=item27ad03245a#ht_720wt_1167


----------



## paris123

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...761365&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1169

Please help me authenticate this...

TIA


----------



## Niamh_

Are these real?
http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270484885835&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1182

More Pictures:
http://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=f5159d7c59&view=att&th=124f7c5becba2df1&attid=0.3&disp=inline&zw

http://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=f5159d7c59&view=att&th=124f7c5becba2df1&attid=0.2&disp=inline&zw

http://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=f5159d7c59&view=att&th=124f7c5becba2df1&attid=0.6&disp=inline&zw

http://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=f5159d7c59&view=att&th=124f7c5becba2df1&attid=0.4&disp=inline&zw

http://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=f5159d7c59&view=att&th=124f7c5becba2df1&attid=0.1&disp=inline&zw

http://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=f5159d7c59&view=att&th=124f7c5becba2df1&attid=0.5&disp=inline&zw


----------



## luvtami

paris123 said:


> can someone help me to authenticate this shoes please..
> 
> YSL TRIBTOO
> http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-GREY-SUEDE-...men_s_Shoes?hash=item335767ef55#ht_500wt_1169
> 
> Thank you



More than likely fakes - grey suedes are available on iOffer.


----------



## littlelu5385

Hi everyone,

I recently just purchased these and now I'm kind of questioning if they're legit. The seller has good feedback and a long history of consigning luxury items....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200401828867&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


Thanks in advance


----------



## dallas

littlelu5385 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I recently just purchased these and now I'm kind of questioning if they're legit. The seller has good feedback and a long history of consigning luxury items....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200401828867&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance




They look to be very good quality to me. I would say they are authentic.


----------



## littlelu5385

dallas said:


> They look to be very good quality to me. I would say they are authentic.




Thanks you guys are the best. I'm a 7.5-8 but hoping I can maybe put on thick socks or something. I was just a little worried because of the price but if they're authentic then


----------



## Rossi

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/710-5...em&item=320447786563&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Could anyone help me authenticate these please - auction ending soon

Thanks


----------



## luvtami

Rossi said:


> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/710-5...em&item=320447786563&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Could anyone help me authenticate these please - auction ending soon
> 
> Thanks



Pictures aren't good enough for me to see the seaming/details -- however, there are tons of fakes of this particular shoe, so very likely these too are fakes. I'd stay away.


----------



## ctlwyer

Hi everyone!

I got these off ebay, but now that they have arrived, I wonder about them.  The leather soles on the bottom have the Manolo Blahnik branding, but its the label on the inside I wonder about.  It looks like the regular Manolo label, but instead of the label being flat and kinda "inside the sole" so to speak,  --instead there are two end slits and the label remains raised in the center and only attached where it goes into the slits.... check the pic..... are these fake?  Have you seen labels like this?  I have never seen the label loose so to speak.  All of my other Manolos I got at Neiman's and their labels are flat and cannot be moved.  This one (because of the slits) I can move the label side to side. 

Thanks so much!!


----------



## dallas

*Ctlwyer*, None of my Manolos have slits like that, they are all stitched, so yours do look very suspicious. Can you post some pics. of the shoe for us please?


----------



## ctlwyer

Thanks Dallas!   Here are some more pics......


----------



## luvtami

^^ They look like an older Manolo style, like pre-2000, that's probably why the label is different. I don't think they are fake.


----------



## chicago-girl

Could someone please take a look at these and tell me if you think they are authentic?  Thank you!!!

item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Black Patent TRIBUTE Too pump
item nunber: 270483722359
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...722359&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_547wt_1167

item: Yves Saint Laurent Authentic Tribute TOO Black Pumps
item number: 190348292886
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...292886&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## luvtami

chicago-girl said:


> Could someone please take a look at these and tell me if you think they are authentic?  Thank you!!!
> 
> item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Black Patent TRIBUTE Too pump
> item nunber: 270483722359
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...722359&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_547wt_1167
> 
> item: Yves Saint Laurent Authentic Tribute TOO Black Pumps
> item number: 190348292886
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...292886&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1182



270483722359 - Definitely fake.

190348292886 - More than likely fake, pictures aren't clear enough for me to tell for sure.

Basically, with a shoe that's as heavily faked as these, I would recommend to anyone that they only buy on eBay when the seller has had an extensive history/track record of selling luxury shoes for years.


----------



## chicago-girl

luvtami said:


> 270483722359 - Definitely fake.
> 
> 190348292886 - More than likely fake, pictures aren't clear enough for me to tell for sure.
> 
> Basically, with a shoe that's as heavily faked as these, I would recommend to anyone that they only buy on eBay when the seller has had an extensive history/track record of selling luxury shoes for years.



thanks so much for taking a look at those *luvtami*, and thank you for the advice as well!


----------



## ctlwyer

Hi everyone!


Are these Manolos real?   My sister would love them for Xmas.... they look real to me, but I have been fooled before.  Also, does anyone know if the D'Orsay's run small?   I know folks say Manolos can run small, but my sister has 2 pair of strappy sandals and one Manolo pointed toe pumps that are true to size for her.  Not sure about this style though.

Thanks so much !!!


----------



## luvtami

ctlwyer said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> Are these Manolos real?   My sister would love them for Xmas.... they look real to me, but I have been fooled before.  Also, does anyone know if the D'Orsay's run small?   I know folks say Manolos can run small, but my sister has 2 pair of strappy sandals and one Manolo pointed toe pumps that are true to size for her.  Not sure about this style though.
> 
> Thanks so much !!!



Authentic. D'orsays run large, not small. Anything open toe is going to run larger, and D'orsay styles are even more generous in fit. HTH.


----------



## Ryna

Ladies, what do you think about these pumps?

item: NIB YSL RIVE GAUCHE SHOES SIZE 38.5
item number: 200401898226
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...898226&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1182

TIA!


----------



## luvtami

Ryna said:


> Ladies, what do you think about these pumps?
> 
> item: NIB YSL RIVE GAUCHE SHOES SIZE 38.5
> item number: 200401898226
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...898226&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1182
> 
> TIA!



I think they are authentic.


----------



## Miss H

Could you please help authenticate those shoes for me:

http://cgi.ebay.com/PRADA-BOOTS-SHOE...item439b0ce849

They look ok to me; but the seller seems to have lots of Prada shoes for sale so I have some doubt.
Is the price too good to be true? Are those styles highly faked? I must say that I know more about handbags than shoes re authentication.

Many thanks for your help and opinions.


----------



## luvtami

Miss H said:


> Could you please help authenticate those shoes for me:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PRADA-BOOTS-SHOE...item439b0ce849
> 
> They look ok to me; but the seller seems to have lots of Prada shoes for sale so I have some doubt.
> Is the price too good to be true? Are those styles highly faked? I must say that I know more about handbags than shoes re authentication.
> 
> Many thanks for your help and opinions.



I think authentic. I'd be curious to see a full shot of the bottom sole, not just partial. You may want to write the seller to see if there's writing/store stickers on the upper portion of the sole -- that will help legitimize the shoes actually.


----------



## Miss H

luvtami said:


> I think authentic. I'd be curious to see a full shot of the bottom sole, not just partial. You may want to write the seller to see if there's writing/store stickers on the upper portion of the sole -- that will help legitimize the shoes actually.


 
Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## luv1218

Hey Ladies,
What do you think of these Jimmy Choo's?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160379121528&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching

As always, thanks for the help!  It is much appreciated!


----------



## dallas

^
Look good.


----------



## rainbowmermaid

item : Miss Marc Patent Ballerina sz 7
item number : 120494602747
link : http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-by-MARC-JA...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item1c0e09b9fb

please someone can tell me if this authentic or not?

thanks.xoxo


----------



## cindy74

item manolo leopard marron
itemnumber:380178095555
link:http://cgi.ebay.fr/escarpins-manolo...etements_ChaussuresFemmes?hash=item5884615dc3
are these real , thank you for helpingme out


----------



## luv1218

Thanks Dallas!!


----------



## maa-mee

This is my first post!!! Pls kindly help
Thanks in advance


----------



## christa

Hi!

I few weeks ago I visited Paris, and found a shoe outlet called "Mi-Prix", and I bought a pair of Valentinos from there. I hope someone could please tell me if these are authentic? or if this style has even been made..? I have no experience in fake shoes or Valentino. I don't know how much fakers care about comfort, but these are very comfortable, and beautiful!

Thank you all so much in advance!


----------



## christa

Does pictures of the box help? If they can give a clue, I'd be happy to post box pics


----------



## sara999

i have no idea about valentino shoes as i've never owned any...but they are beautiful and i hope someone here can help you! (also just a bump of your thread to help ya out)


----------



## christa

Thank you so much! 

With handbags I would never chance it, to buy without checking first.. But the shop seemed realistic.. A lot shoes on sale..mostly summer shoes, which is logical at this time of the year..and a lot in small sizes..like 34 and 35..which also makes sense to me..those super small sizes are rarest, and most likely to be last ones sold..?

I thought that in Paris the police would have closed the shop if they openly sell fakes..but then again..there were one fake bag, but it was a really bad one, maybe it did not have anything to do with their shoe business.... I mean there were couture too, but mostly shoes


----------



## Charmosa

I wasn't sure if I should post Miu Miu shoe authentications here or in the Miu Miu forum? 

The seller will be relisting these and has sent more photos (I've posted to photobucket and included the link):
Item Name: Miu Miu Shoes
Item number: 180422708742
Seller ID: verdearia
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Same shoe, more photos:
http://s700.photobucket.com/albums/ww8/Charmosa_photos/

Thanks ladies!!


----------



## jen_sparro

I googled the shop out of curiousity and it appears like what they sell are genuine. Of course I'd wait for someone to properly ID these but this is what I found on fodors.com:
Mi-Prix
Address: 27 bd. Victor, 15e, Montparnasse, Paris | Map It
Phone: 01-48-28-42-48
Category: Shoes/Luggage/Leather Goods (Budget)
Location: Paris
Fodor's Review:
Mi-Prix is a jumble of end-of-series designer shoes and accessories from the likes of Alexandra Neel, Michel Perry, Valentino, and Rodolph Ménudier, priced at up to 70% below retail.
Metro: Porte de Versailles

HTH


----------



## PandaMan

Hello
I recently purchased these for my gf but she would not touch a fake and the price seems too good to be true so hopefully you can let me know if I'll need to secure a refund or I just got lucky...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310180950347&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Thanks in advance


----------



## christa

Thanks Jen!  I have also googeled it, and I've read that same review! That's the place! Our hotel was across the street!  I just don't know how reliable that review is, people are so unaware of the fake business.. But then...they are strict in Paris! The airport had a lot of advertisement about how you can go to jail for 3 years for wearing a fake bag.. And that shop sold one bad fake bag, it looked like a fake bag bought from beach stand in the 70's.. Well I just assumed it was fake 'cos it was so badly crafted..I just can't remember what label it was supposed to be..!

Here's a few more websites with Mi-Prix:

http://www.magasins-usine.info/mi-prix-paris-15.html

http://www.marieluvpink.com/archive/2007/05/13/du-luxe-a-mi-prix.html

Too bad I don't know French  And I have no idea how reliable those people are..


----------



## tilley1019

There are so many of them available on Australian ebay...are they too good to be true? I thought they would be perfect for my wedding, but not if they're fake.

Please help!

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/MANOLO-BLAHNI...item3a550aaab2

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/New-Manolo-Bl...item3ef9f9356e

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/MANOLO-BLAHNI...item3ca7be547a


----------



## dallas

^ All fake. Australian ebay is riddled with fakes.


----------



## dallas

PandaMan said:


> Hello
> I recently purchased these for my gf but she would not touch a fake and the price seems too good to be true so hopefully you can let me know if I'll need to secure a refund or I just got lucky...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310180950347&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Thanks in advance



I think you just got lucky, they look authentic to me.


*Charmosa*, those Miu Miu's look good.


----------



## jen_sparro

I study French at uni, from what I read from those sites you posted they all state they are authentic. The second is a blog entry and the girl discusses all the great purchases she has made from there, the comments on the blog also seem to suggest it is authentic.

The first is similar to the Fodor information, basically is says the shop stocks luxury products from past collections/seasons, it advises to give them a call to see what stock they have in as they get 'new' stock in regularly.

Given how strict the French are and given how lovely the craftmanship looks on your shoes I'd think it is authentic, they are beautiful shoes!


----------



## Charmosa

dallas said:


> I think you just got lucky, they look authentic to me.
> 
> 
> *Charmosa*, those Miu Miu's look good.


Thanks so much dallas!!!!


----------



## Jenna51580

Goodmorning can someone kindly help me with the following flats:
1.LANVIN BALLERINAS FLATS SHOES SZ 37.5, US 7.5 BORDEAUX
Item number:	280427107589
Seller: sarkseagull3
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280427107589&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


2. LANVIN BALLERINAS FLATS SHOES SZ 38, US 8 DK BLUE
Item number:	280427109534
Seller:sarkseagull3
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280427109534&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

3. beautiful!!!! Patent leather Lanvin Flats
Item number:	250536556327
rose1964running 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250536556327&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## chloehandbags

I have no personal experience, at all, of Valantino shoes, I'm afraid - but from my experience of designer goods, in general (both my own and from looking at other people's), I would be very surprised to learn that someone, with firsthand experience of the brand, thought these shoes looked fake.

They just look auth, to me...

Hopefully, though, someone who is far more familiar with the brand will post soon. 

BTW, I think box pics would be very helpful.


----------



## Jenna51580

I am by no means a Valentino expert however I do own one pair of Valentino Boots that I bought at the Valentino Outlet outside of rome and your shoes look authentic to me.


----------



## JuneHawk

Has anyone else noticed that nearly all the people who ask for authentication on shoes that turn out to be fake are new users with only 1 or 2 posts?  I get the gut feeling it is the fakers/sellers testing their fake merchandise to see if people can peg them as fake.

On the CL forum when a shoe is fake the girls don't say what is wrong with them (what gave them away) as to not to tip the fakers off.  I haven't seen anyone do it here but it would be great if we kept this up!


----------



## Jenna51580

Jenna51580 said:


> Goodmorning can someone kindly help me with the following flats:
> 1.LANVIN BALLERINAS FLATS SHOES SZ 37.5, US 7.5 BORDEAUX
> Item number:    280427107589
> Seller: sarkseagull3
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280427107589&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 
> 2. LANVIN BALLERINAS FLATS SHOES SZ 38, US 8 DK BLUE
> Item number:    280427109534
> Seller:sarkseagull3
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280427109534&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 3. beautiful!!!! Patent leather Lanvin Flats
> Item number:    250536556327
> rose1964running
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250536556327&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Can anyone help me?


----------



## dallas

^ I'm really not sure about auctions number 1 & 2, they look a little weird - sorry, I know I'm not much help, but there are so many of those faked that I am being very cautious. The shoes in the 3rd auction look authentic to me.


----------



## rainbowmermaid

please tell me if these are fake or not
item: Valentino Garavani Woden Wedges size 37
item number:130342315515
seller :discountcdtoolsdvd
link : http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Valentino-G...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item1e5901e5fb

item: tory burch reva pink patent ballet flats size 37
item number:270483456898
seller:easyhook
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270483456898&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

thanks  and please" help me because i want to purchase these a.s.a.p
xoxo


----------



## Jenna51580

dallas said:


> ^ I'm really not sure about auctions number 1 & 2, they look a little weird - sorry, I know I'm not much help, but there are so many of those faked that I am being very cautious. The shoes in the 3rd auction look authentic to me.


Thanks for your help


----------



## dallas

rainbowmermaid said:


> please tell me if these are fake or not
> item: Valentino Garavani Woden Wedges size 37
> item number:130342315515
> seller :discountcdtoolsdvd
> link : http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Valentino-G...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item1e5901e5fb
> 
> item: tory burch reva pink patent ballet flats size 37
> item number:270483456898
> seller:easyhook
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270483456898&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> thanks  and please" help me because i want to purchase these a.s.a.p
> xoxo



Both pairs are authentic.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320454765548&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Are these authentic?
How old do you think they are?


----------



## dallas

2goodeyestoo said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320454765548&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Are these authentic?
> How old do you think they are?




Can you ask the seller for more pictures?


----------



## christa

jen_sparro said:


> I study French at uni, from what I read from those sites you posted they all state they are authentic. The second is a blog entry and the girl discusses all the great purchases she has made from there, the comments on the blog also seem to suggest it is authentic.
> 
> The first is similar to the Fodor information, basically is says the shop stocks luxury products from past collections/seasons, it advises to give them a call to see what stock they have in as they get 'new' stock in regularly.
> 
> Given how strict the French are and given how lovely the craftmanship looks on your shoes I'd think it is authentic, they are beautiful shoes!



Thank you so much for translating!  Wonderful! The craftmanship really is perfect  Still I wonder... 

*Dallas*: you seem to know Valentinos? Could you please take a look at the shoes in post # 2149? Thank you so much in advance


----------



## dallas

christa said:


> Thank you so much for translating!  Wonderful! The craftmanship really is perfect  Still I wonder...
> 
> *Dallas*: you seem to know Valentinos? Could you please take a look at the shoes in post # 2149? Thank you so much in advance



Could you please post pictures of the box and another side-on picture of the shoes?


----------



## rainbowmermaid

dallas said:


> Both pairs are authentic.



thanks  xoxo


----------



## cottontail1

Hi guys,

I've spent the last few months looking at bridal shoes and am really fed up as they all look the same and I'm now bored with searching only to come up with the same bland cream satin shoes!

So, anyway, we all know about the Manolo Something Blue shoes and I'm tempted to bid for these? Just worried incase they are fakes.

Can anyone help me, I'm feeling really downhearted at the mo as I still need to get my shoes but don't want to get ripped off!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MANOLO-BLAHNIK...item230411fda8

Hope the link works, I'm pretty useless on computers! 

Any advice would be really appreciated.

xxx


----------



## dallas

*Cottontail1*, link says page not responding.


----------



## christa

dallas said:


> Could you please post pictures of the box and another side-on picture of the shoes?



Thank you so much for the fast reply  Here's the additional pictures (first pics in post # 2149)..


----------



## christa

And 2 more..


----------



## frzsri

Hi experts,

Item name: Lanvin Flats in Patent Green
Item no: 160383048373
Seller: rubystar6
Working link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....048373&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1006
Comments: Authentic?

Thanks!!


----------



## luxuryfever

Hi,

I would appreciate your advise on the authenticity of these two pairs
http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/clo/1490466734.html
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Beige-Tribute-pumps-size-38_W0QQitemZ280431352136QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item414b02d948

TIA!!


----------



## dallas

*Christa*, thank you for the extra pictures, your shoes look fine.



frzsri said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Item name: Lanvin Flats in Patent Green
> Item no: 160383048373
> Seller: rubystar6
> Working link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....048373&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1006
> Comments: Authentic?
> 
> Thanks!!



They look good.



luxuryfever said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would appreciate your advise on the authenticity of these two pairs
> http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/clo/1490466734.html
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Beige-Tribute-pumps-size-38_W0QQitemZ280431352136QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item414b02d948
> 
> TIA!!



First pair looks fake and I would like more pictures of the second pair.


----------



## christa

Super! Thank you *Dallas*!


----------



## Couture Coco

Hi all
I'm new and just jumping in here to say those Valentino boots are beautiful! You're so lucky, what a find! I also have small feet and it's always been so difficult for me to find shoes that are both stylish and comfortable.

Regards


----------



## luxuryfever

Thanks Dallas for your reply. 

The bidding on the second pair has ended.. so I guess it wasn't meant to be 	 there's always a next time!!

Thanks again.


----------



## kerosundae

Hi ladies,
Can someone guess the authenticity of these YSL shoes for me pleeez?

Item no: 290375850558
Seller: jet1069 
http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item439bbfda3e

Thanks bags!!


----------



## kerosundae

and these prada shoes too would be much appreciated:
http://cgi.ebay.com/WOMANS-SHOES-PR...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item4a9cb30f4b

I always thought Prada had the "PRADA"  and "made in Italy" etc... popping out on the sold...is that only with the more recent ones? also the box looks wrong to me, it looks cheap, not like my black Prada boxes.


----------



## kerosundae

and these Prada shoes too:
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Prada-Calza...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item2a031054a0
these look more real to me, that's the pop-up "PRADA" on the sole that I was referring to in the post above.


----------



## shoesshoesshoes

Hello All. I am new to the forum. I was wondering if someone could authenticate this Prada boots for me. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## xaraliza

Hi Ladies, could someone take a look at this for me?

Item: Lanvin pump, ribbon grosgrain 37
Seller: hshearer
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/hshe..._PUMP_RIBBON_GROSGRAIN__Sz_37__Ori___895__TPF

Thanks!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Are these authentic Gucci shoes?
http://forums.ebay.com/db2/topic/Clothing-Shoes-Accessories/Help-With-Gucci/510164243#1260040960971


----------



## miranda

Can anyone provide insight on whether these look like authentic Manolo B. Tiras sandals? Thank you in advance!


http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-MANOLO-BLAH...men_s_Shoes?hash=item3ca8200b2e#ht_1064wt_941


----------



## Eimii

Are these real? I asked in the YSL section but was told i'd be better directing my question here. They look real to me, but I am put off by the fact that they are seconds? and that the label is in dollars, but the boutique is Sloane Street, the seller told me her husband bought them in the USA, thankyou
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270496212348&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## dallas

xaraliza said:


> Hi Ladies, could someone take a look at this for me?
> 
> Item: Lanvin pump, ribbon grosgrain 37
> Seller: hshearer
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/hshe..._PUMP_RIBBON_GROSGRAIN__Sz_37__Ori___895__TPF
> 
> Thanks!




These look good.



2goodeyestoo said:


> Are these authentic Gucci shoes?
> http://forums.ebay.com/db2/topic/Clothing-Shoes-Accessories/Help-With-Gucci/510164243#1260040960971




Pictures are too dark.



miranda said:


> Can anyone provide insight on whether these look like authentic Manolo B. Tiras sandals? Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-MANOLO-BLAH...men_s_Shoes?hash=item3ca8200b2e#ht_1064wt_941




Authentic.



Eimii said:


> Are these real? I asked in the YSL section but was told i'd be better directing my question here. They look real to me, but I am put off by the fact that they are seconds? and that the label is in dollars, but the boutique is Sloane Street, the seller told me her husband bought them in the USA, thankyou
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270496212348&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Fake.


----------



## miranda

Thank you dallas!


----------



## eliza

Hello! I'm wondering about this seller and the boots. I worry because the location is Hong Kong, but they have pretty good feedback. They're a pair of Lanvin flat boots:

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310157935795

Thank you for any help!


----------



## dallas

eliza said:


> Hello! I'm wondering about this seller and the boots. I worry because the location is Hong Kong, but they have pretty good feedback. They're a pair of Lanvin flat boots:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310157935795
> 
> Thank you for any help!




Those boots are authentic from a very reputable seller.


----------



## eliza

^ thanks for the fast reply!


----------



## **clau**

Hi, are these aunthentic ?
http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-PATENT-LEAT...iewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item3a55a637d8

TIA


----------



## yingying86

hello everyone, 
would someone please authenticate these shoes for me?
thanks in advance 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHANEL-class...ewItemQQptZAU_Women_Shoes?hash=item2ea99abf0f


----------



## joeuk77

Hi,Can someone authenticate this shoes please?Thank you 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280434999039&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## dallas

**clau** said:


> Hi, are these aunthentic ?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-PATENT-LEAT...iewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item3a55a637d8
> 
> TIA



Fake.



> yingying86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello everyone,
> would someone please authenticate these shoes for me?
> thanks in advance
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHANEL-class...ewItemQQptZAU_Women_Shoes?hash=item2ea99abf0f[/QUOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look good to me.
> 
> 
> 
> joeuk77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,Can someone authenticate this shoes please?Thank you
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280434999039&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would like to see more pictures please.
Click to expand...


----------



## fashionplate

Hi, could someone please authenticate these for me? I purchased on eBay and started feeling a little suspicious as the box had no stickers, among other things....

http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h114/fashionplate2001/YSL1.jpg
http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h114/fashionplate2001/YSL2.jpg
http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h114/fashionplate2001/YSL3.jpg
http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h114/fashionplate2001/YSL4.jpg
http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h114/fashionplate2001/YSL5.jpg
http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h114/fashionplate2001/YSL6.jpg
http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h114/fashionplate2001/YSL7.jpg

Thank you!!


----------



## dallas

fashionplate said:


> Hi, could someone please authenticate these for me? I purchased on eBay and started feeling a little suspicious as the box had no stickers, among other things....
> 
> http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h114/fashionplate2001/YSL1.jpg
> http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h114/fashionplate2001/YSL2.jpg
> http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h114/fashionplate2001/YSL3.jpg
> http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h114/fashionplate2001/YSL4.jpg
> http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h114/fashionplate2001/YSL5.jpg
> http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h114/fashionplate2001/YSL6.jpg
> http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h114/fashionplate2001/YSL7.jpg
> 
> Thank you!!




Sorry but these are fake.


----------



## **clau**

Thanks ! the price was too good to be true


----------



## ifariarn

Can anyone help me with these boots? thank you.



http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...84663&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_5618wt_1167


----------



## dallas

ifariarn said:


> Can anyone help me with these boots? thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...84663&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_5618wt_1167




These look good.


----------



## *Valentine*

Please authenticate this LV shoes:









Thanks,
*V*


----------



## ifariarn

dallas said:


> These look good.





Thank you!!!


----------



## GreatBagHoney

Hi ladies!  Any Tory Burch experts out there?  I am interested in bidding on these lovely rain boots:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350291484049&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dallas

*Valentine* said:


> Please authenticate this LV shoes:



I think they are authentic, but could I please see some more pictures? Side-on, back and full sole would be helpful.



GreatBagHoney said:


> Hi ladies! Any Tory Burch experts out there? I am interested in bidding on these lovely rain boots:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350291484049&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks in advance!




I have my doubts about these. The main photos are stock photos - I can zoom in on those - but I cannot zoom in on the actual boots and from what I can see, they don't look particularly good. Sorry, I'm not much help so perhaps you should wait for a second opinion.


----------



## maa-mee

Can someone please help to check this.
Theses shoe I bought from secondhand shop in Vienna.
I would appreciated.
Thanks in advance.














Has some glue or whatever above logo.


----------



## luke516

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...427715&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1182

I've already bought them and I'm waiting for them to arrive. but I haven't been able to contact the seller so I'm starting to worry


----------



## dallas

maa-mee said:


> Can someone please help to check this.
> Theses shoe I bought from secondhand shop in Vienna.
> I would appreciated.
> Thanks in advance.



I think they are fake.



luke516 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...427715&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1182
> 
> I've already bought them and I'm waiting for them to arrive. but I haven't been able to contact the seller so I'm starting to worry



Sorry but these are fake.


----------



## GreatBagHoney

dallas said:


> I have my doubts about these. The main photos are stock photos - I can zoom in on those - but I cannot zoom in on the actual boots and from what I can see, they don't look particularly good. Sorry, I'm not much help so perhaps you should wait for a second opinion.



Thank you, dallas, for your input.  It is much appreciated!


----------



## Ellie Mae

Alexander Wang Combat Boots

http://cgi.ebay.com/ALEXANDER-WANG-...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item3ca857d8da

Be advised that some of the seller's AW bags have already been removed as counterfeit, which I why I am asking about the boots.

TIA.  Your help MUCH appreciated!


----------



## dallas

Ellie Mae said:


> Alexander Wang Combat Boots
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ALEXANDER-WANG-...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item3ca857d8da
> 
> Be advised that some of the seller's AW bags have already been removed as counterfeit, which I why I am asking about the boots.
> 
> TIA.  Your help MUCH appreciated!




The boots in the pics. look okay to me, but whether they are the ones the buyer receives is another thing - maybe cos I'm old and suspicious, but something doesn't feel right about that auction. I would tread carefully if I were you.


----------



## Ellie Mae

dallas said:


> The boots in the pics. look okay to me, but whether they are the ones the buyer receives is another thing - maybe cos I'm old and suspicious, but something doesn't feel right about that auction. I would tread carefully if I were you.



LOL.. don't worry darlin.. I am NOT buying those.  I could not walk in those if there was $$ at the end of the road.    Some bags were fake, so I am just checking out the other stuff.  I doubt the shoes would be auth, either.

THANKS!


----------



## kaccoss

Please authenticate this manolo shoes:





















I bought this from footcandyshoes.com.

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=CAMPARI-TORT!BLA

But this is different from Bergdorf's one. ( color of insole, piping)

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...0%26st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Dmanolo%26_requestid%3D2549


----------



## dallas

kaccoss said:


> Please authenticate this manolo shoes:
> 
> I bought this from footcandyshoes.com.
> 
> http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=CAMPARI-TORT!BLA
> 
> But this is different from Bergdorf's one. ( color of insole, piping)
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...0%26st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Dmanolo%26_requestid%3D2549




Authentic, not all of them have the grosgrain trim.


----------



## sonnenschein

pls help me authenticate... ferragamo shoes  thanks

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220516991794&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:AU:1123


----------



## kaccoss

dallas said:


> Authentic, not all of them have the grosgrain trim.



Thanks!


----------



## chloe-babe

If there are any YSL trib experts around, would love your help please!

Would somebody be good enough to have a look at these for me please, the seller has sold a few pairs recently, but all different, so would love to hear your thoughts 

Item: YSL Tributes in cream croc

Seller: Hayleyria

Item No: 270499755388

Link here


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YSL-Yves-Saint...#ht_500wt_1182

Thanks so much


----------



## dallas

sonnenschein said:


> pls help me authenticate... ferragamo shoes  thanks
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220516991794&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:AU:1123



Fake.



chloe-babe said:


> If there are any YSL trib experts around, would love your help please!
> 
> Would somebody be good enough to have a look at these for me please, the seller has sold a few pairs recently, but all different, so would love to hear your thoughts
> 
> Item: YSL Tributes in cream croc
> 
> Seller: Hayleyria
> 
> Item No: 270499755388
> 
> Link here
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YSL-Yves-Saint...#ht_500wt_1182
> 
> Thanks so much



Fake.


----------



## Stephanie***

What about these Vivienne Westwood boots? I know there are alot of fakes out there:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Vivienne-West...iewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item4cec8dd86b


----------



## dallas

Stephanie*** said:


> What about these Vivienne Westwood boots? I know there are alot of fakes out there:
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Vivienne-West...iewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item4cec8dd86b




These are cheap and nasty. Seller states that they are an "unwanted gift" UK size 4 - but also sold another pair using the same pictures/same story in a UK size 6.


----------



## chloe-babe

^ thanks so much Dallas for that


----------



## Stephanie***

dallas said:


> These are cheap and nasty. Seller states that they are an "unwanted gift" UK size 4 - but also sold another pair using the same pictures/same story in a UK size 6.


 
thank you!  
didnt check that


----------



## suetje

http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-shoes-Paten...men_s_Shoes?hash=item27adad22d2#ht_500wt_1182

tia!


----------



## dallas

suetje said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-shoes-Paten...men_s_Shoes?hash=item27adad22d2#ht_500wt_1182
> 
> tia!



Fake.


----------



## nillacobain

Are these Paciottis auth? 

http://cgi.ebay.it/Offerta-Scarpa-D...ViewItemQQptZDonna_Scarpe?hash=item23040a1e16

http://cgi.ebay.it/Abbigliamento-e-...ViewItemQQptZDonna_Scarpe?hash=item45efe805ca

http://cgi.ebay.it/Abbigliamento-e-...ViewItemQQptZDonna_Scarpe?hash=item2c52381570

TIA


----------



## suetje

dallas said:


> Fake.



thank you


----------



## shoesshoesshoes

Hello again. Could someone help me authenticate these Prada boots?
Thanks so much!




shoesshoesshoes said:


> Hello All. I am new to the forum. I was wondering if someone could authenticate these Prada boots for me.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


----------



## Couture Coco

Hi
Please have a look at these Jimmy Choos for me and let me know if they are real. There are several photos - thanks a lot!
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300377444005&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## joslow1

I emailed this website today who stated the following:

_Dear Customer:_
_Our products are 100%  authentic with good quality._
_They are manufactured in the appointed factory._
_But they are dropshipping,so our products are cheaper._
_So please dont worry._
_If you have any problems, please feel free to contact me anytime._
_Many thanks and Regards!_

Can someone confirm thatthey are definately replica's & also the reasoning behind it?

Thanks!


----------



## *Valentine*

dallas said:


> I think they are authentic, but could I please see some more pictures? Side-on, back and full sole would be helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *V*


----------



## dallas

nillacobain said:


> Are these Paciottis auth?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.it/Offerta-Scarpa-D...ViewItemQQptZDonna_Scarpe?hash=item23040a1e16
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.it/Abbigliamento-e-...ViewItemQQptZDonna_Scarpe?hash=item45efe805ca
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.it/Abbigliamento-e-...ViewItemQQptZDonna_Scarpe?hash=item2c52381570
> 
> TIA



1. These do not look good.
2. Look okay.
3. Need more pictures.



shoesshoesshoes said:


> Hello again. Could someone help me authenticate these Prada boots?
> Thanks so much!



These look okay.



Couture Coco said:


> Hi
> Please have a look at these Jimmy Choos for me and let me know if they are real. There are several photos - thanks a lot!
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300377444005&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Authentic



joslow1 said:


> I emailed this website today who stated the following:
> 
> _Dear Customer:_
> _Our products are 100%  authentic with good quality._
> _They are manufactured in the appointed factory._
> _But they are dropshipping,so our products are cheaper._
> _So please dont worry._
> _If you have any problems, please feel free to contact me anytime._
> _Many thanks and Regards!_
> 
> Can someone confirm thatthey are definately replica's & also the reasoning behind it?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Fakes.


*Valentine*, They look good.


----------



## shoesshoesshoes

Thank you so much Dallas!


----------



## nillacobain

Thanks Dallas ... I am in love with those F/W 2010 Paciottis! 

ps. I love your avatar! Little Britain is my favorite tv show!!!!


----------



## dallas

You're welcome girls.



nillacobain said:


> ps. I love your avatar! Little Britain is my favorite tv show!!!!



Yeah ah no.


----------



## Couture Coco

Thanks Dallas!
Actually I thought the Jimmy Choos could be fake because the OO on the sole look different sizes? Seller also has not responded to q about measurements for me in over a week......bit unsure whether to bid now.
Thanks again all the same.


----------



## dallas

Couture Coco said:


> Thanks Dallas!
> Actually I thought the Jimmy Choos could be fake because the OO on the sole look different sizes? Seller also has not responded to q about measurements for me in over a week......bit unsure whether to bid now.
> Thanks again all the same.



The stamp doesn't ring any alarm bells for me and I am confident that these are authentic but if you are worried please feel free to get another opinion.

It is a concern when a seller doesn't bother to answer a question, makes you wonder how long it would take them to post out the item. Perhaps send your question again as she may have overlooked it. Good luck.


----------



## panda6363

Hi Ladies

Can you please authenticate these shoes for me....TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Salvatore-Fe...ewItemQQptZAU_Women_Shoes?hash=item5ad407e083
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190359470288&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## bordeaux

Just wondering are these fake? Or just factory seconds? They look very much like the real deal!
http://www.ioffer.com/i/Salvatore-Ferragamo-Ribes-Pink-Patent-Pumps-more-manolo-101148711


----------



## ChanelFetish

Hi! Can you please authenticate these!!!! Thanks a bunch 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250550005791&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Nieners

Please say yes!


----------



## dallas

panda6363 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Can you please authenticate these shoes for me....TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Salvatore-Fe...ewItemQQptZAU_Women_Shoes?hash=item5ad407e083
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190359470288&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



1. Look fake.
2. Seller has sold three other pairs using exactly the same pictures so I would stay away.



bordeaux said:


> Just wondering are these fake? Or just factory seconds? They look very much like the real deal!
> http://www.ioffer.com/i/Salvatore-Ferragamo-Ribes-Pink-Patent-Pumps-more-manolo-101148711



If it's from ioffer, it's fake.



ChanelFetish said:


> Hi! Can you please authenticate these!!!! Thanks a bunch
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250550005791&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Fake.



Nieners said:


> Please say yes!



I'm sorry, I don't know uggs at all. Perhaps someone else could help out with these?


----------



## Nieners

Thanks anyways, I hope they are auth! 
So if anyone knows.. let me know and I'm the happiest girl ever


----------



## ChanelFetish

Oh man.... Well thank you for saving me the mistake of buying them!!!!!


----------



## panda6363

Thanks Dallas...I had my suspicions and also asked seller about why the pics are the same for the other 2 shoes that she sold and she never replied me. I m glad I didn't bid cos shoe is now going for over US$300


----------



## suetje

Nieners:

I think it is fake.
I havent seen that style anywhere.. not even on the website of Ugg
http://www.uggaustralia.com/ProductsList.aspx?gID=w&categoryID=283

And plus.. my feelings says fake.


----------



## Nieners

did you look on the kids section because they are for kids


----------



## Nieners

http://www.uggaustralia.com/ProductDetails.aspx?gID=k&productID=5274&model=Sunsparkle

Here they are!


----------



## ChanelFetish

I got another for you 
Thanks!
http://www.gallardofashion.com/product_info.php?language=en&currency=USD&products_id=3002


----------



## slpceline

Hello girls

What do you think of these Manolos? This guy's from Athens, and he has a couple of other pairs for sale. It seems a bit sketchy to me: where does he get them? Aren't these super rare?

http://cgi.ebay.ca/New-Manolo-Blahn...men_s_Shoes?hash=item439c3e1128#ht_500wt_1182

Thanks!


----------



## dallas

ChanelFetish said:


> I got another for you
> Thanks!
> http://www.gallardofashion.com/product_info.php?language=en&currency=USD&products_id=3002



Fake.



slpceline said:


> Hello girls
> 
> What do you think of these Manolos? This guy's from Athens, and he has a couple of other pairs for sale. It seems a bit sketchy to me: where does he get them? Aren't these super rare?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/New-Manolo-Blahn...men_s_Shoes?hash=item439c3e1128#ht_500wt_1182
> 
> Thanks!



I would stay far away if I were you.


----------



## lovecookie

Are these YSL tributes authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120508560947&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250552268373&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

thanks!


----------



## goldiegreen

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Heel
Listing Nr: 220527768976
Seller: fashion_r*evolution
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220527768976&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Can an expert tell me if these heels are authentic? Thanks loads and have a happy merry xmas!


----------



## JuneHawk

lovecookie said:


> Are these YSL tributes authentic?
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120508560947&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250552268373&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> thanks!



They look fake to me.  Australian eBay is full of fakes, I'd stay away.


----------



## JuneHawk

goldiegreen said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Heel
> Listing Nr: 220527768976
> Seller: fashion_r*evolution
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220527768976&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Can an expert tell me if these heels are authentic? Thanks loads and have a happy merry xmas!



They look good to me.


----------



## miss_lyn

please help authenticate YSL TRIBUTES!
i just bought these on ebay and if someone can please help me authenticate them...seller says their authentic but I wanna make sure they are...hope they are authentic though...thanks!
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y296/miss_lyn/IMG_4597.jpg
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y296/miss_lyn/IMG_4598.jpg
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y296/miss_lyn/IMG_4596.jpg
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y296/miss_lyn/IMG_4602.jpg


----------



## Stephanie***

Are these authentic?
Pierre Hardy
and
Kenzo boots


----------



## plain jane doe

Can anyone authenticate these Giuseppe Zanottis?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Giuseppe-Zanott...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item45efc9998d

I found some threads saying this seller has authentic designers goods, but GZ isn't specifically noted. These pumps also look very similar to the ones that were on Revolve, yet not the same.

http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=GIUS-WZ3&c=Giuseppe+Zanotti&d=Shoes


----------



## pursemania

Authentic?
TIA!


Item:  Lovely Lanvin 09Ete Orange Leather Ballerina Flats 38.5
Listing no:  310188216194
Seller:  mushroom_city
Link:    http://cgi.ebay.com/Lovely-Lanvin-0...men_s_Shoes?hash=item4838a88f82#ht_2579wt_939


----------



## pbvcway

Are these Giuseppe Zanotti flats authentic?

http://www.amazon.com/Giuseppe-Zano...r_1_24?ie=UTF8&s=shoes&qid=1261894296&sr=1-24

Thank you in advance!


----------



## plain jane doe

^^ The Amazon GZ are fine. They are the same shoes being sold on Endless, which is owned by Amazon.


----------



## Not addicted

Sorry, Lyn. Fakes. Note the raw edges on the straps; the buckled 'plastic' on the bottom near the heel; see the bump inside heel on first photo, also.

Good luck, if you're trying to get a refund...Just because the seller says something is authentic doesn't make it so. 






miss_lyn said:


> please help authenticate YSL TRIBUTES!
> i just bought these on ebay and if someone can please help me authenticate them...seller says their authentic but I wanna make sure they are...hope they are authentic though...thanks!
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y296/miss_lyn/IMG_4597.jpg
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y296/miss_lyn/IMG_4598.jpg
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y296/miss_lyn/IMG_4596.jpg
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y296/miss_lyn/IMG_4602.jpg


----------



## rfr21

Are these Uggs real?
http://cgi.ebay.com/BrandNew-Bailey...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item3358a315b0


----------



## pbvcway

plain jane doe said:


> ^^ The Amazon GZ are fine. They are the same shoes being sold on Endless, which is owned by Amazon.



Thanks plain jane doe!


----------



## salome215

Did Prada make these shoes in Black?  I only saw them in the Burgundy color at the store in NYC.  Do you think these are authentic?   Thanks!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300370477980&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## pro_shopper

Hey Ladies, Can you please these UGGS for me:

1) http://cgi.ebay.com/UGG-5842-METALL...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item4cecc29b73

2) http://cgi.ebay.com/Ugg-Australia-W...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item5637ae890e - this auction only has a stock pictures so can you authenticate the seller?

3) http://cgi.ebay.com/UGG-Fancy-Metal...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item5884e3b1dc

4) http://cgi.ebay.com/Ugg-Australia-M...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item1e59b71c4c

5) http://cgi.ebay.com/Copper-Metallic...temQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item27ae102ef
6

Also can anyone provide some tip for sizes? I am told to size down one whole size because they fit rather large. So instead of getting a 7 US (my usual size), should I get a size 6 US so they will fit properly? Also I am looking at the kid size shoes as well...they say that you should go up 2 sizes and that equals the womens size. So if I get a 4 kids then it should equal a size 6 US...so would this be the right size to get? Please let me know!

I really appreciate your help!

Thanks


----------



## nillacobain

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PRADA-STRAPPY...iewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item23049426c5

TIA


----------



## salome215

salome215 said:


> Did Prada make these shoes in Black?  I only saw them in the Burgundy color at the store in NYC.  Do you think these are authentic?   Thanks!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300370477980&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



answering my own question...
http://www.dsw.com/dsw_shoes/catalog/product.jsp?category=dsw10cat120040&prodId=195361
Crap.  I got them BIN on eBay from another seller for $400, but I should really be checking DSW more often.


----------



## dallas

miss_lyn said:


> please help authenticate YSL TRIBUTES!
> i just bought these on ebay and if someone can please help me authenticate them...seller says their authentic but I wanna make sure they are...hope they are authentic though...thanks!
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y296/miss_lyn/IMG_4597.jpg
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y296/miss_lyn/IMG_4598.jpg
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y296/miss_lyn/IMG_4596.jpg
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y296/miss_lyn/IMG_4602.jpg



Good luck with getting a refund on these.



Stephanie*** said:


> Are these authentic?
> Pierre Hardy
> and
> Kenzo boots



I need more pictures please.




pursemania said:


> Authentic?
> TIA!
> 
> 
> Item:  Lovely Lanvin 09Ete Orange Leather Ballerina Flats 38.5
> Listing no:  310188216194
> Seller:  mushroom_city
> Link:    http://cgi.ebay.com/Lovely-Lanvin-0...men_s_Shoes?hash=item4838a88f82#ht_2579wt_939



Authentic.



rfr21 said:


> Are these Uggs real?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BrandNew-Bailey...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item3358a315b0






pro_shopper said:


> Hey Ladies, Can you please these UGGS for me:
> 
> 1) http://cgi.ebay.com/UGG-5842-METALL...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item4cecc29b73
> 
> 2) http://cgi.ebay.com/Ugg-Australia-W...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item5637ae890e - this auction only has a stock pictures so can you authenticate the seller?
> 
> 3) http://cgi.ebay.com/UGG-Fancy-Metal...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item5884e3b1dc
> 
> 4) http://cgi.ebay.com/Ugg-Australia-M...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item1e59b71c4c
> 
> 5) http://cgi.ebay.com/Copper-Metallic...temQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item27ae102ef
> 6
> 
> Also can anyone provide some tip for sizes? I am told to size down one whole size because they fit rather large. So instead of getting a 7 US (my usual size), should I get a size 6 US so they will fit properly? Also I am looking at the kid size shoes as well...they say that you should go up 2 sizes and that equals the womens size. So if I get a 4 kids then it should equal a size 6 US...so would this be the right size to get? Please let me know!
> 
> I really appreciate your help!
> 
> Thanks



Sorry ladies but I do not know Uggs. Hopefully an Ugg gal can chime in to help.




nillacobain said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PRADA-STRAPPY...iewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item23049426c5
> 
> TIA



These look good.


----------



## nillacobain

Thanks Dallas!


----------



## pmburk

Opinions on these CLs?

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/clo/1491248470.html


----------



## plain jane doe

plain jane doe said:


> Can anyone authenticate these Giuseppe Zanottis?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Giuseppe-Zanott...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item45efc9998d
> 
> I found some threads saying this seller has authentic designers goods, but GZ isn't specifically noted. These pumps also look very similar to the ones that were on Revolve, yet not the same.
> 
> http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=GIUS-WZ3&c=Giuseppe+Zanotti&d=Shoes



*hopeful bump*


----------



## pro_shopper

> Hey Ladies, Can you please these UGGS for me:
> 
> 1) http://cgi.ebay.com/UGG-5842-METALLI...item4cecc29b73
> 
> 2) http://cgi.ebay.com/Ugg-Australia-WM...item5637ae890e - this auction only has a stock pictures so can you authenticate the seller?
> 
> 3) http://cgi.ebay.com/UGG-Fancy-Metall...item5884e3b1dc
> 
> 4) http://cgi.ebay.com/Ugg-Australia-Me...item1e59b71c4c
> 
> 5) http://cgi.ebay.com/Copper-Metallic-...=item27ae102ef
> 
> 
> Also can anyone provide some tip for sizes? I am told to size down one whole size because they fit rather large. So instead of getting a 7 US (my usual size), should I get a size 6 US so they will fit properly? Also I am looking at the kid size shoes as well...they say that you should go up 2 sizes and that equals the womens size. So if I get a 4 kids then it should equal a size 6 US...so would this be the right size to get? Please let me know!
> 
> I really appreciate your help!
> 
> Thanks



Still need help with authenticating these uggs! Please help me!


----------



## dallas

pmburk said:


> Opinions on these CLs?
> 
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/clo/1491248470.html




Do my eyes deceive me, or are the pics of 2 different styles? I would stay away.



plain jane doe said:


> *hopeful bump*




They look good to me.


----------



## plain jane doe

Thank you, and




dallas said:


> Do my eyes deceive me, or are the pics of 2 different styles? I would stay away.


----------



## JuneHawk

plain jane doe said:


> Thank you, and


 
Not to mention they are stock photos.


----------



## joeuk77

Hi,Are these authentic? Thank you 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350299197373&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## rainbowmermaid

hi, please help me authenticate those shoes below 

item : marc by marc jacobs black pony hair mouse 37
item number : 130354673001
seller : *mjshoes2008*
link : http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130354673001&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


item : tory burch reva pink patent 
item number : 270483456898
seller : easyhook
link :http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270483456898&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

item : miu miu black velvet flats 37
item number : 230418528840
seller : *masoncouture* 
link : http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-MIU-MIU-BLA...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item35a603ba48


----------



## rainbowmermaid

one more item,

item : marc by mj miss marc flats 37
item number : 270508723145
seller : sammy_fashion
link : http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-BY-MARC-JA...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item3efb938bc9


----------



## Wordsworth

Name: Manolo Mary Janes
Seller: Private sale
Comments: How do these look? I've never bought Manolos before so need some hand holding - or less touchy-feely confirmation on authenticity! 

Thank you!


----------



## xoxobalenciaga

Hi,

Are these shoes real? 

Seller: sky-designs
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300382548701&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
item no: 300382548701


seller: ntinda01
http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-Patent-To...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item3a56411e91
item no: 250555211409
thank you!


----------



## ericanjensen

I hope someone can help with these!

Item: Yves Saint Laurent patent nude heels
Item #: 320469120365
Seller: castillo4254
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item4a9d72b56d

Thank you!!


----------



## heart09

hi cn anyone help me authenticate this shoes
heres the link


1.http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/view+classifieds/id/1873476/authentic+chanel+flats


2.http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/view+classifieds/id/1873457/authentic+prada+heels


fake or authentic?


----------



## suetje

http://cgi.ebay.nl/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350299386822&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:NL:1123

azzedine Alaia black suede bow bootie
Thank you in advance
xoxo


----------



## ochie

ITEM:Yves Saint Laurent tribute platform shoes pumps 
SELLER:miszzlenaa
LINK:http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-tribute-platform-shoes-pumps-sz6_W0QQitemZ180453150676QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item2a03d88fd4
Thanks


----------



## KittyKat65

Wordsworth said:


> Name: Manolo Mary Janes
> Seller: Private sale
> Comments: How do these look? I've never bought Manolos before so need some hand holding - or less touchy-feely confirmation on authenticity!
> 
> Thank you!



These look good


----------



## heart09

help!!!help!!!!

Item: chanel flats
Item #: not on ebay
Seller: not on ebay
Link http:http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/view+classifieds/id/1873476/authentic+chanel+flats


authentic or not????


----------



## heart09

someone pls help =c

Item: prada heels 
Item #: not on ebay
Seller: not on ebay
Link http:http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/view+classifieds/id/1873457/authentic+prada+heels


authentic or fake?


----------



## pit_bull

Can someone give me their opinion on whether these would be real or fake Uggs:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Grey-Ugg-Classi...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item1e59e8448e

Does Uggs have an outlet store or sell "seconds" through an outlet store?  How else could these be so cheap unless fake?

Thanks


----------



## pit_bull

duplicate message - sorry


----------



## Wordsworth

Thank you KittyKat!


----------



## littleR

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-M...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item4cecf042e3

I've been trying to find a pair of these and most of the ones of ebay look like fakes! These are the closest to authentic I have been able to find so far, could use some help in determining if they are the real things! Thanks!


----------



## KittyKat65

littleR said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-M...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item4cecf042e3
> 
> I've been trying to find a pair of these and most of the ones of ebay look like fakes! These are the closest to authentic I have been able to find so far, could use some help in determining if they are the real things! Thanks!


It's so hard to tell.  Maybe you could ask for a photo of the MB sewn in tag inside the shoe, a photo of the top of the box and a photo of underneath the shoe.  All close ups and not blurry.  Post the photos here and it will be easy to tell at that point.


----------



## Charmosa

I believe these are good but thought I would double-check.

Item: Miu Miu Jeweled Flats
Listing: 380087419454
Seller: ariail54Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380087419454&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:ITI had seller send additional photos of writing on the sole.


----------



## Charmosa

These too! 

I don't think there is an ugg thread so is here ok for authentication?  I'm pretty sure these are good but always good to double check!

Item: NIB UGG Australia Whitley Tall Lace UP Sheepskin BOOT 6
Listing: 330393304134
Seller: catfancycat
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330393304134&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## lv271990

Hi, i would like to know if anyone knows this page, where u can buy uggs and if they are original? 
I really don't trust ugg online stores, so I would like your opinion on this.

http://www.uggboots-uk.biz/index.html

Thanks*


----------



## Brina

*lv271990*, you can see all authorized online retailers on the Ugg website! http://www.uggaustralia.com/


----------



## Brina

Could you authenticate these Uggs for me?

*Classic Short Chestnut*

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150404090232&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

*Classic Tall Black*

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180451326072&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thank you so much!!


----------



## redrobin1977

love bags- really want spect. shoes- are these real?
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Abracadabra/items/Chanel_Shoes_Spectator_Pumps_Black___Khaki_Size_7


----------



## RaspberryJam

Thought I'd check out these Pradas just in case:

http://cgi.ebay.com/PRADA-platform-...QptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item4cecec62e1#shId


----------



## rainbowmermaid

item : marc jacobs cow mouse 7
item number : 280449914841
seller : *genuine_badge_station* 
link : http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...841&var=580001296306&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

please tell me if this authentic or not. thanks


----------



## meladylovesbags

Hi, 

just bought these for my wife. I did as much research as i could but think that you guys are the real experts. so what do you think? are they genuine?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160394125092&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:GB:1123#ht_500wt_1182


TIA


----------



## VSat

I'm fairly sure I bought fake Vivienne Westwood boots from an Ebay seller (I was naive, but know better now). I've contacted the seller, but have not received any reply yet. I will be starting a dispute via Ebay, but was wondering if there were any authentication services that could write an official letter to Ebay?

_Any _information will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!

Some images: 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/64866234@N00/4267895030/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/64866234@N00/4267897368/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/64866234@N00/4267897976/


----------



## annemerrick

meladylovesbags said:


> Hi,
> 
> just bought these for my wife. I did as much research as i could but think that you guys are the real experts. so what do you think? are they genuine?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....92&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:GB:1123#ht_500wt_1182
> 
> 
> TIA


]

I will wait for the true experts to chime in, but there are a few things that look off to me.  The box, the soles of the shoe, the heel taps.....but maybe I am just dubious because of the price??!!!


----------



## meladylovesbags

uh-oh . . . any more opinions out there?! 

thanks for getting back to me annemerrick. I know what you mean about the price, but i thought everything else looked spot on. (obviously looking at a load of websites and forums makes me an expert ha ha) 

trouble is only thing worse than buying no manolos, is buying fake manolos!


----------



## LoubouLush

meladylovesbags said:


> uh-oh . . . any more opinions out there?!
> 
> thanks for getting back to me annemerrick. I know what you mean about the price, but i thought everything else looked spot on. (obviously looking at a load of websites and forums makes me an expert ha ha)
> 
> 
> trouble is only thing worse than buying no manolos, is buying fake manolos!




Sorry but I agree with annmerrick. The font on the box and labels look a little off as does the stamp on the bottom of the shoe. The shape isn't too bad but still a little off.  If they are fakes they aren't the worst I've seen.


----------



## KittyKat65

meladylovesbags said:


> Hi,
> 
> just bought these for my wife. I did as much research as i could but think that you guys are the real experts. so what do you think? are they genuine?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....92&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:GB:1123#ht_500wt_1182
> 
> 
> TIA


These look fake to me as well.  The box is the real giveaway, as is the font under the shoes.  If you haven't already, don't pay for these!

I just sold these 100% authentic Manolos and want to post the link here so you can see the difference in the fonts on the box and shoes:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170430176579&ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT


----------



## ochie

can somebody authenticate this for me..
item:ysl shoes
seller:alliahdog2009
link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Tribute-Double-Platform-Pump-Size-36-BNIB-UK-3_W0QQitemZ300385443069QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item45f05e1cfd

thanks you


----------



## meladylovesbags

thanks guys, not the news i wanted to hear but the news i definitely needed to hear before handing over my hard earned pennies!


----------



## Watersnake

Dear experts! Can you authenticate these Uggs TIA!!

http://salattu.huuto.net/kohteet/ugg-australia-aidot-mustat-saappaat-uk-4_37-38-pika/125446117


----------



## JuneHawk

meladylovesbags said:


> Hi,
> 
> just bought these for my wife. I did as much research as i could but think that you guys are the real experts. so what do you think? are they genuine?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....92&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:GB:1123#ht_500wt_1182
> 
> 
> TIA



Fake


----------



## JuneHawk

Hey guys, don't help out the counterfeiters by saying what is wrong with the fake shoes.  I bet anything they are lurking to improve their fakes.


----------



## fashion_mom1

Hi besides being more beat up than I thought--Can you also tell me if they are authentic? THANKS

PS. There is no number or info on them. The seller says they are authentic, but I am skeptical.


----------



## fashion_mom1

I did find a 41 imprinted on the sideof the heel.



fashion_mom1 said:


> Hi besides being more beat up than I thought--Can you also tell me if they are authentic? THANKS
> 
> PS. There is no number or info on them. The seller says they are authentic, but I am skeptical.


----------



## nat_79

Am looking for a new pair of UGG's, does anyone know if www.officialugg.com sells authentic boots?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## KittyKat65

JuneHawk said:


> Hey guys, don't help out the counterfeiters by saying what is wrong with the fake shoes.  I bet anything they are lurking to improve their fakes.


I don't think we are pointing out anything that they can't see with their own eyes.  Counterfeiters prey on people who don't know the difference.


----------



## urologist

Hi--can anyone help me with these?  They are from Mushroom_City on eBay, who apparently is very reputable.  However, I am a little concerned because the runway and watermarked photos don't match (look at the heel).  I emailed the seller and she insists that I am blind and it is the same shoe (which clearly, it isn't).  Does anyone know if either or both of these styles were made by Marni and if the shoes are authentic?

Thanks!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200375744776&_trksid=p2761.l1259


----------



## rainbowmermaid

please someone, 
can you tell me these shoes are authentic or not

item : tory burch orange reva 37
item number : 190364721295
seller : designerbrat
link : http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190364721295&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

thanks


----------



## ochie

Can somebody plsss authenticate my two post? plss thanks


----------



## ochie

item:ysl shoes
seller:miszzlenaa 
link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Tribute-pump-heel-shoes-size-36_W0QQitemZ180455119849QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item2a03f69be9


----------



## redrobin1977

will someone please look at these chanel shoes I bought? What does the bottom say?


----------



## lvsue77

I just bought two pair of SF shoes on ebay. my friend said they don't look like real ones. I hope some experts here can help me to spot if they are fake or not. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260534931719&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260535035941&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Million thanks!!!


----------



## tuvili

KittyKat65 said:


> I don't think we are pointing out anything that they can't see with their own eyes.  Counterfeiters prey on people who don't know the difference.



But if they're lurking here, trying to get tips on how to make their shoes less fake looking, why help them?  It's a policy in the CL Subforum to never give the reasons, so we don't help them out.


----------



## tuvili

Hi!  Would someone be kind enough to authenticate these for me?  Thanks 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260537607044&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## nillacobain

Hi, ladies. I have a question: have Karen Millen's shoes ever been faked? Thanks


----------



## Jeta

Hi, not sure whether these are legit or not...all comments welcome.  TIA!!

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260369497228&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## nillacobain

TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/100-GENUINE-P...iewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item33593337a9
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/100-GENUINE-P...iewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item3359335267
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/100-GENUINE-P...iewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item3359335776


----------



## alessandria

Hi ladies,
Any advice on if these are authentic would be much appreciated!

Item:Auth YSL Tribute Too Midnight Blue Suede Pumps NIB 38.5
Item number: 290390516816
Seller: *nmrogi* ( 767pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/icon/iconPurpleStar_25x25.gif) 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290390516816&fromMakeTrack=true

Thanks!  Also, I haven't been on the forums other than the CL forum yet, so can't find a sizing thread for Trib Toos...can anyone give me any advice on if they fit true to size, or point me toward the right forum?  I am a US size 8 normally, average width, and just measured my D&G platforms as having a 9 7/8" insole.  Thanks for your advice!
Alessandria


----------



## Doraronaldo

I want to buy blue manolos as seen on the movie sex and the city are those in this website real? if not can you give me a website where can I buy real ones!

http://www.manoloblahnikshop.com/ma...anolo-blahnik-something-blue-satin-pump-p-229


----------



## Chibieri

Can anyone help with an authentication?
Item: DOLCE & GABBANA Python 
Item number: 130342809457
Seller: la*style!
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/MAMA-MIA-595-DO...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item1e59096f71
Comments: Thanks for the help!


----------



## XXSUISUIXX

Hi, 

Does anyone know if these are authentic?

http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/3732/dsc00754ud.jpg
http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/3811/dsc00743y.jpg
http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/1213/bjqqmo2kkgrhqeheees92wu.jpg
http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/8333/bjqqbowbwkkgrhqmhcsesgy.jpg
http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/5756/photohe.jpg

Thanks in advance!


----------



## luv1218

Doraronaldo said:


> I want to buy blue manolos as seen on the movie sex and the city are those in this website real? if not can you give me a website where can I buy real ones!
> 
> http://www.manoloblahnikshop.com/ma...anolo-blahnik-something-blue-satin-pump-p-229


 
All of the shoes on this site are fake.  Because the something blue shoe from sex and the city is so popular, they are very hard to find.  Your best bet would be to look on ebay.  But beware, because most of the something blue shoes on ebay are fake!


----------



## luv1218

alessandria said:


> Hi ladies,
> Any advice on if these are authentic would be much appreciated!
> 
> Item:Auth YSL Tribute Too Midnight Blue Suede Pumps NIB 38.5
> Item number: 290390516816
> Seller: *nmrogi* ( 767pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/icon/iconPurpleStar_25x25.gif)
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290390516816&fromMakeTrack=true
> 
> Thanks! Also, I haven't been on the forums other than the CL forum yet, so can't find a sizing thread for Trib Toos...can anyone give me any advice on if they fit true to size, or point me toward the right forum? I am a US size 8 normally, average width, and just measured my D&G platforms as having a 9 7/8" insole. Thanks for your advice!
> Alessandria


 
I am not an authentic expert, but I ran a search of the seller on the forum, and other experts from other parts of the forum have said that this seller sells authentic things.   I know that the auction closed, but if it gets relisted, email the seller asking the insole length, that might be the best way to guarantee a fit.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Louise39

Hi ladies. Can you help me authenticate theese Gucci flats TIA


----------



## salome215

hi! can someone take a look at these?  the seller has impeccable feedback, but the angle of the heel looks off in some of the photos: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120517669648&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

thanks!!


----------



## FijiBuni

http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...men_s_Shoes?vti=US+Size	7&hash=item5f75f9fb91

I have no clue about ysl shoes... TIA!


----------



## peekstar

Can someone authenticate these YSL Tribtoos?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...men_s_Shoes?hash=item3a56eeac3e#ht_720wt_1165


----------



## Louise39

peekstar said:


> Can someone authenticate these YSL Tribtoos?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...men_s_Shoes?hash=item3a56eeac3e#ht_720wt_1165


 
Don't know about the shoes, but take a look at the sellers feedback and it's NEVER a good sign when you'r not allowed to ask for more pictures. Personally I would stay away  (sorry for my english)


----------



## Louise39

nillacobain said:


> Hi, ladies. I have a question: have Karen Millen's shoes ever been faked? Thanks


 
Hi, short answer... YES (don't think any designers are off the hook)

Take a look at this guide http://reviews.ebay.co.uk/Fake-Karen-Millen-Items-what-to-look-for_W0QQugidZ10000000007737863


----------



## ochie

ITEM:YSL 
SELLER:albion1224
LINK:http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Tribute-Pump-Shoes-size-36_W0QQitemZ160397246613QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item25586bc095


can somebody pls authenticate this shoes for me, no one is authenticating my post..thanks


----------



## joslow1

Grateful if someone could help me out on this?!


----------



## paris123

Item:Yves Saint Laurent YSL trib too heels size 36
Listing Number: 150406043174
Seller: carebear287 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...#ht_500wt_1139

Please help me authenticate this tribtoo shoe.. Thank you=)


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Louise39 said:


> Don't know about the shoes, but take a look at the sellers feedback and it's NEVER a good sign when you'r not allowed to ask for more pictures. Personally I would stay away  (sorry for my english)




Hhhmmmm I am not an expert on shoes but I do know that the original ones are more round on the toe and the sole is thinner and more even with the shoe, these are obviously fake. You can tell by the shape of the shoe.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

fashion_mom1 said:


> I did find a 41 imprinted on the sideof the heel.




these are authentic, I used to have a pair and I hated them they are really uncomfortable and heavy. They are really heavy on the foot right?


----------



## Louise39

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Hhhmmmm I am not an expert on shoes but I do know that the original ones are more round on the toe and the sole is thinner and more even with the shoe, these are obviously fake. You can tell by the shape of the shoe.


 
I would expect so also looking at the sellers auction terms and feedback - but I wasn't the one asking for authentication so hopefully she reads your comment too


----------



## meaghan<3

Item:Chanel Cambon Flats
Listing Number: 110484658893
Seller: luaddsmith 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...658893&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1182
Comments:  Could anyone please tell me if these are fake?  I am not familiar with chanel autheticity!  Thanks!


----------



## *bubs

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Womens-Ugg-C...item1c0f99af76

http://cgi.ebay.ca/sheepskin-ugg-BAI...item33597340f1

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-WOMENS-UGG-B...item19b959c09e

Thank you!!


----------



## *bubs

Thank you!! 

Item: Ugg bailey
Listing Number: 120520814454
Seller: zenith916
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Womens-Ugg-...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item1c0f99af76

Item: Ugg bailey
Listing Number: 110483849374
Seller: pointman0001
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-WOMENS-UGG-...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item19b959c09e

Item:Ugg Bailey
Listing Number: 220544057585
Seller: yueyue57
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/sheepskin-ugg-BA...iewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item33597340f1


----------



## XXSUISUIXX

Hi, 

Can anyone authenticate these shoes? What are some things to look for?



























Thanks in advance!


----------



## Pishi

^^ hi there...please post the ebay listing...thanks.


----------



## Pishi

XXSUISUIXX, my opinion is that these are fake. First off, big flag, the seller has only 3 sales, and they are all YSLs?  Where in world could he/she be getting brand new YSLs (in Alabama, no less) for sale at such a cheap price?  Even new YSL tributes that went on sale were not this low.  It's too good to be true. 

Secondly, when I look at the inside sole of the shoe, the YSL emblem looks funny (not polished), the stitching does not look even, and the leather itself is not smooth.

The bottom of my YSLs are matte leather, not shiny. And the text on the back of the shoe does not look like the text on mine.

I would pass.  Others can chime in, but I don't think these are the real deal.


----------



## XXSUISUIXX

Thanks for all your help Pishi! I will pass. No point in buying fakes.


----------



## Pishi

^^totally agree...happy hunting for the real thing!


----------



## Pishi

ochie said:


> ITEM:YSL
> SELLER:albion1224
> LINK:http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item25586bc095
> 
> 
> can somebody pls authenticate this shoes for me, no one is authenticating my post..thanks



Ochie, you might ask for more pictures of the inside of the shoe and the sole.  I don't own that height tribtoos but they don't look right to me from what I can see.


----------



## Pishi

FijiBuni said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...men_s_Shoes?vti=US+Size	7&hash=item5f75f9fb91
> 
> I have no clue about ysl shoes... TIA!



I haven't seen that color combo anywhere, but that's not to say that it doesn't exist.  It seems odd to me that he/she has so many sizes to sell.  And the toe looks a bit weird to me.  

I wouldn't do it, but I can't for a fact tell you those are fake.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

peekstar said:


> Can someone authenticate these YSL Tribtoos?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...men_s_Shoes?hash=item3a56eeac3e#ht_720wt_1165



the original ones are more round on the toe and the sole is thinner and more even with the shoe, these are obviously fake. You can tell by the shape of the shoe.also stitch should also be turquoise .


----------



## woody

Can anyone help me with these shoes please? I'm a sucker for animal prints!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-YSL-Yves-Sa...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item25585dc1f3


----------



## Jenna51580

Can someone kindly help me with the following pair of shoes:
Item Description: NEW Nicholas Kirkwood Suede/Python Leather Heels 
Seller infodesignerhighheels ( 4 ) 
Item number:	150406870724
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150406870724&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## LeatherB*tch

Hi Everyone,

Does anyone recognize this UGG bag? I thought most their models came ligned with sheepskin. Also the seller is stating this bag cost het aroud 500,-, does that seem acurate?

Thanks for your help!

X
LB
fotos.marktplaats.com/kopen/4/02/Pu1H6ZstPI2k5tG6lr7bAA==.jpgfotos.marktplaats.com/kopen/9/0c/NYb+hDmxfyq6aEY+2MLp3A==.jpgfotos.marktplaats.com/kopen/b/f9/+ddPRL2hxTujd4Wy8lBisA==.jpg


----------



## nillacobain

Louise39 said:


> Hi, short answer... YES (don't think any designers are off the hook)
> 
> Take a look at this guide http://reviews.ebay.co.uk/Fake-Karen-Millen-Items-what-to-look-for_W0QQugidZ10000000007737863


 
Thank you!


----------



## photoshopgrl

Can you guys tell me if these are real? They are slightly used but I think with the new Ugg insoles they'd be perfect for my mom to see if she loves the Uggs as much as I do before I pay $200 for her some. 









Couple more pics.

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a293/retroware/2009/2010/january/13-d.jpg
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a293/retroware/2009/2010/january/13-b.jpg


----------



## ochie

ITEM:Valentino shoes
SELLER:maev415
LINK:http://cgi.ebay.com/Valentino-Bow-Patent-Leather-dOrsay-Pumps-Heels-35-5_W0QQitemZ180460448495QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item2a0447eaef

thanks!


----------



## troipattes

Hello

Can you help me with these ?

ITEM:YSL trib too
SELLER:guy3971
LINK:http://cgi.ebay.fr/YSL-tribute-black-patent-shoes-UK4-BNIB_W0QQitemZ230428998217QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item35a6a37a49

They look too bold and pointy to my opinion but...


----------



## troipattes

Does anybody know how to authenticate Balenciaga 2007 cork sandals ?

Item : BALENCIAGA cork platform sandals
Seller : rouge.et.noir
Link : http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380200124958&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Item : BALENCIAGA cork platform sandals
Seller : summeroflove27
Link : http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170435766645&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Louise39

nillacobain said:


> Thank you!


 
Your welcome


----------



## Louise39

Hi girls

can you please authenticate theese Miu Miu shoes bougth second hand. They come with original box, tissuepaper and dustbags. They are however used and the silver coloured Miu Miu logo is worn off inside the shoes (your still able to tell where it was though)

Thanks :O)


----------



## troipattes

troipattes said:


> Hello
> 
> Can you help me with these ?
> 
> ITEM:YSL trib too
> SELLER:guy3971
> LINK:http://cgi.ebay.fr/YSL-tribute-black-patent-shoes-UK4-BNIB_W0QQitemZ230428998217QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item35a6a37a49
> 
> They look too bold and pointy to my opinion but...




Oooops !!! It seems I made a mistake in copying the web address. Please use this one instead : 

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230428998217&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Sorry ...


----------



## Pishi

^^ I don't think those look right.


----------



## Ryna

Pishi said:


> ^^ I don't think those look right.



agree... They are way too pointy for the Tributes


----------



## yntl2003

Item Name: JIMMY CHOO Pink Patent Butterfly Wedge Sandal Shoe 35.5
Listing number: 260533644908
Seller name or ID: alexisconsigns
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/JIMMY-CHOO-Pink...men_s_Shoes?hash=item3ca903ee6c#ht_5489wt_941

Comments:
I have been following this forum for a long time..I think I've become addicted to it. =[ This site is just plain fabulous and so are the members!  Anyway, I'm newly into shoes so before I purchase these I wanted to be sure. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## woody

Item Name: NIB YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL BURGUNDY TRIBUTE SANDALS 7.5
Listing number: 270517601814
Seller name or ID: sdsmiami09
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270517601814&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Comments: 0 feedback seller, do these look good. PLUS I'm  really a TTS US7 and I've always read these run TTS but then some ebay sellers are selling 38's as fitting 7's. What do you reckon?


----------



## kk_styleshop

Hi - I've been scoping these on ebay... they seem pretty good. However, I suspect they're fakes due to the sole color - am I right on this or did they ever come in a black sole? I've only seen the turquoise & the bronzey-gold soles. Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300390210900&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## ling0882434

item name: manolo sex and city blue pump
listing #: 250571276689
seller ID: cindyscloset711 
working link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authenic-Manolo...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item3a57364191

comments: can anyone tell me how those fits? i am 7 true us size and wear a 7.5 in manolo


----------



## ifariarn

Hi, can anyone help me authenticate this shoes?  Thank you.



http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...385367&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_7929wt_941


----------



## MemphisBelle

Item:  Manolo Blahnik Snake Shoes
Seller:  elorac58
Item Number:  120519249106
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120519249106&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Someone recently helped another member authenticate a pair of CL's that were being sold by the same seller.  I just got these but I'm not happy with them.  The slingback is actually attached between the insole and mid sole which is causing the insole to pull off the shoe somewhat.

Although I have no idea what I'm looking at, I just feel a bit nauseous thinking these aren't authentic.  It's only my 2nd pair of designer shoes from ebay.  My first was the Macy/Jimmy Choo.  Although they're too narrow for my big feet I never thought for a moment that they weren't authentic.  I hate this feeling....

TIA!


----------



## suzette_le_chat

http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik-...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item4a9e0f673a

^I really need a pair of these shoes and if they're real then it's the best deal I've found so far.


----------



## hya_been

I don't know anything about Tribtoos, but I am 100% sure this seller sells authentic because they've sold several pairs of genuine Louboutins in the past.  I think they buy the floor models or something.



kk_styleshop said:


> Hi - I've been scoping these on ebay... they seem pretty good. However, I suspect they're fakes due to the sole color - am I right on this or did they ever come in a black sole? I've only seen the turquoise & the bronzey-gold soles. Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300390210900&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## ld123

hellooo

I ordered these online, and when I compared them to the ones I bought from Browns in-store everything looks exactly the same but the inside tags are what make them fishy , 
































thanks for your help


----------



## kk_styleshop

hya_been said:


> I don't know anything about Tribtoos, but I am 100% sure this seller sells authentic because they've sold several pairs of genuine Louboutins in the past.  I think they buy the floor models or something.


Yes- I've noticed that this seller has sold a lot of authentic merchandise (which is why I'm really considering these), but it's mostly the color of the soles that makes me nervous. If they're copies, they look really good... but most of the black ones I've seen have the turquoise soles. They grey pair I already own has the golden bronze sole.

Does anyone know if they ever made black soles, and if this particular pair is the real deal?


----------



## kk_styleshop

kk_styleshop said:


> Hi - I've been scoping these on ebay... they seem pretty good. However, I suspect they're fakes due to the sole color - am I right on this or did they ever come in a black sole? I've only seen the turquoise & the bronzey-gold soles. Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300390210900&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


sorry uys - here's the link to the shoes again...


----------



## JuneHawk

MemphisBelle said:


> Item:  Manolo Blahnik Snake Shoes
> Seller:  elorac58
> Item Number:  120519249106
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120519249106&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Someone recently helped another member authenticate a pair of CL's that were being sold by the same seller.  I just got these but I'm not happy with them.  The slingback is actually attached between the insole and mid sole which is causing the insole to pull off the shoe somewhat.
> 
> Although I have no idea what I'm looking at, I just feel a bit nauseous thinking these aren't authentic.  It's only my 2nd pair of designer shoes from ebay.  My first was the Macy/Jimmy Choo.  Although they're too narrow for my big feet I never thought for a moment that they weren't authentic.  I hate this feeling....
> 
> TIA!



Those are good.  That is how the straps are attached.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

The tag looks different from mine as well.  I have this exact pair, and it has a woven tag, not a printed tag.  Mine also doesn't have the "Outsole U.S. Patent Pending" part on my tag.  Other than the different tag material and the lack of the patent pending statement, my tag is identical in every other way even down to the layout of the words on the tag.  For what it's worth, mine were purchased in fall of 2009 from an authorized UGG dealer (Scheels Sports in Wisconsin).  

Edited to add:  Mine also say F19009C instead of F19009H.


----------



## MemphisBelle

JuneHawk said:


> Those are good.  That is how the straps are attached.



Thanks so much JH!  BTW, would you happen to know the name of the shoes?  I do have to resell them because they are too long even for my big feet!  Guess I need a 39.5 or 40.


----------



## HuntsMama

HI! I'm totally new here and just spent 2 hours reading through months of threads! I have 2 I'm hoping to get some help with
I'm assuming these are totally fake even though the seller keeps assuring me they're 100% authentic:
http://www.domesticsale.com/Classifieds/266722.html#bim

And based on feedback I'm assuming these are real but not totally sure cause in her store the seller has a whole bunch of certain styles:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200408001539&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks so much ladies! I'm clueless with this stuff I just say "OH! That's pretty!" but I don't want to wear fakes for my wedding!


----------



## ld123

thanks for your help =)


----------



## HuntsMama

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230366843110&_trksid=p2759.l1259

And these if you could! I haven't seen this style before!


----------



## luv1218

HuntsMama said:


> HI! I'm totally new here and just spent 2 hours reading through months of threads! I have 2 I'm hoping to get some help with
> I'm assuming these are totally fake even though the seller keeps assuring me they're 100% authentic:
> http://www.domesticsale.com/Classifieds/266722.html#bim
> 
> And based on feedback I'm assuming these are real but not totally sure cause in her store the seller has a whole bunch of certain styles:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200408001539&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thanks so much ladies! I'm clueless with this stuff I just say "OH! That's pretty!" but I don't want to wear fakes for my wedding!


 
You are right.  I am 99% sure that the MB something blues are fake.  But eluxuryshoes is an authentic seller.


----------



## baiserdelamour

Bah. Just bought a pair of CL's online but they ended up being too SMALL! AH! Want to get another pair that fits perfect. 

Are these real? Thanks. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-CHRISTIAN-L...men_s_Shoes?hash=item439d0bf108#ht_628wt_1024


----------



## HuntsMama

luv1218 said:


> You are right. I am 99% sure that the MB something blues are fake. But eluxuryshoes is an authentic seller.


Thanks! Any thoughts on the third pair?


----------



## ohfoos

Hi, I was wondering if anyone can help me authenticate these, or know if the seller is reputable. Thank you so much!!! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Tory-Burch-...en_s_Shoes?hash=item1e5a355514#ht_1777wt_1165


----------



## yntl2003

Can anyone please help me authenticate these?!

Item Name: Jimmy Choo black open toe high heel sandals.Size 5.
Listing number: 250570395020
Seller name or ID: yassa123
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250570395020&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Nhu Nhu

What do you ladies think?

Item name: Giuseppe Zanotti patent pumps
Listing number:380202466065
Seller: greatshoesonsale 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Giuseppe-Zanott...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item5885d53b11

Thank you for your time in advance!


----------



## PriscillaW

Hello, I am new to this part of the forum  I was wondering if you could help me with these Giambattista Valli platforms.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...471714&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4336wt_941


----------



## ballet_russe

Can these possibly be FAKE Tory Burch Reva shoes?  I do not understand how they can be so cheap and fron Singapore?  Let me know.  Thank you!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tory-Reva-Balle...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item27af24a5c5
http://cgi.ebay.com/Tory-Ballet-Sil...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item27af2437b9
http://cgi.ebay.com/Tory-Ballet-red...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item27af1d9f01
http://cgi.ebay.com/Tory-Ballet-Leo...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item27af15ed47


----------



## mangomom

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230429900154&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Looked real to me.  Your thoughts?


----------



## marie_pink

Hello, Please authenticate these Vivienne westwood shoes. TIA !!

1.)http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BNIB-Fantasti...iewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item20af51a51d
2.)http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Vivienne-West...iewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item2305337c2e
3.)http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Vivienne-West...iewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item3ca9d53072


----------



## nillacobain

Are these Paciottis real? TIA

http://cgi.ebay.it/Abbigliamento-e-...ViewItemQQptZDonna_Scarpe?hash=item4a9e721730


----------



## dallas

nillacobain said:


> Are these Paciottis real? TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.it/Abbigliamento-e-...ViewItemQQptZDonna_Scarpe?hash=item4a9e721730




I would like to see better pictures but I am leaning towards fake.


----------



## HuntsMama

Dallas, could you help me with these?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p2759.l1259&item=230366843110


----------



## dallas

HuntsMama said:


> Dallas, could you help me with these?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p2759.l1259&item=230366843110




They look good.


----------



## Alexis.92

Hi everybody, 
That's a great forum!! Can anyone help me with this Something Blue Satin Manolos? I can't understand if they're original or just a fake =) I got a doubt because of the sole and the crystal.. http://www.flickr.com/photos/28007522@N06/show/with/4344950674/ 
Sorry for my english and thanks in advance


----------



## copiousfashion

Please could you help me! 
I have just bought these mad mary louboutins as second hand unworn. I can return them which is a relief but I cannot tell if they are fake or not (first pair of louboutins) would much appreciate any help?
http://picasaweb.google.com/saraqaddoura/Louboutin#


----------



## katran26

copiousfashion said:


> Please could you help me!
> I have just bought these mad mary louboutins as second hand unworn. I can return them which is a relief but I cannot tell if they are fake or not (first pair of louboutins) would much appreciate any help?
> http://picasaweb.google.com/saraqaddoura/Louboutin#




I can't say for sure, but something looks "off" about these - you could try the Louboutin subforum, the ladies there are really good about this kind of thing.

Also, the Mad Mary is one of teh *most *faked styles for CL...so it's always good to check


----------



## hollibobolli

Hi.  I spent two days trying to figure what I'm doing here and why the CL thread ends.. I searched through the posts to no avail, so I am just going to post my plea for help and hope I did *something* right this week (it's been a particularly bad one - which is why I am obsessing over shoes.. instead of packing to move us to another state).

Are these two auctions legit? Both women claim they are:

I apologize if either one of these sellers are ethical members of this forum. I've had a few particularly bad experiences with CL online, so I am trying to be extremely cautious with eBay. I've looked to this website many times for help so I just decided I might as well join. 

Item number:	260550658813
Seller: 808alohatx


*this second auction was the one I questioned a little more than the other for whatever reason. 

Item number:	190370866745
Seller: zoeboutique


I apologize for not having direct links.. I am not online right now and my phone makes crazy links.  

Any help is really appreciated.. until we move, I am living in a CL'less state. I understand if me not having a direct link is too big of a pain.  

Thank you!


----------



## JetSetGo!

copiousfashion said:


> Please could you help me!
> I have just bought these mad mary louboutins as second hand unworn. I can return them which is a relief but I cannot tell if they are fake or not (first pair of louboutins) would much appreciate any help?
> http://picasaweb.google.com/saraqaddoura/Louboutin#



These are authentic


----------



## HuntsMama

dallas said:


> They look good.


Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!


----------



## copiousfashion

katran26 said:


> I can't say for sure, but something looks "off" about these - you could try the Louboutin subforum, the ladies there are really good about this kind of thing.
> 
> Also, the Mad Mary is one of teh *most *faked styles for CL...so it's always good to check



Thank you!


----------



## lovealatte

Hi ladies, could someone take a look at these Lanvins? i'm not so sure if they're authentic. thanks!


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...337692&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2709wt_843


----------



## dallas

lovealatte said:


> Hi ladies, could someone take a look at these Lanvins? i'm not so sure if they're authentic. thanks!
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...337692&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2709wt_843



Authentic. From a reputable seller.


----------



## Alexis.92

Did anyone undertand if the manolos are authentic? I'm completely hooked on these shoes right now =)


----------



## mystiach

Hi Dallas...

An impulse buy which arrived today - whoops - and I think they are authentic. I didn't check because I didn't think it would be a faked style (stupid! stupid!). they have been hacked to pieces - I could handle the base of the shoe being badly done up but the innersoles have been absolutely amateurishly ripped out and padded to make the fit tighter (good for me, but still...). I'm pretty furious. 

Then I noticed the soles (which you can't see in this auction but I posted another link below which shows the same aberration. that link was deemed authentic so I hope mine are good too). There's not even any point in posting pics of my soles as they are so scratched up you can barely see. The font is just like my other manolos though.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110487504205&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...t=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&item=300336107849

Please oh please be authentic and I will take them to the shoe plastic surgeon. Heh. TIA!


----------



## dallas

*Mystiach*, they are authentic.


----------



## dallas

Alexis.92 said:


> Did anyone undertand if the manolos are authentic? I'm completely hooked on these shoes right now =)




I _think_ they are fake.


----------



## ochie

ITEM: YSL BLACK TRIBUTE
SELLER:vake987
LINK:http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-BLACK-CROC-TRIBUTE-SHOES-37_W0QQitemZ380206185337QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item58860dfb79

THANKS!


----------



## mystiach

dallas said:


> *Mystiach*, they are authentic.



Thanks so much  Relief. Now I'll see what my wonderful shoe man can do to make them whole again.


----------



## Alexis.92

dallas said:


> I _think_ they are fake.


 
I pretty sure you're right but I'm not an expert, so I came here to hear a lot of opinions =D

What about these Louboutins? http://www.flickr.com/photos/28007522@N06/show/with/4351708855/


----------



## dallas

Alexis.92 said:


> I pretty sure you're right but I'm not an expert, so I came here to hear a lot of opinions =D
> 
> What about these Louboutins? http://www.flickr.com/photos/28007522@N06/show/with/4351708855/



They look good.


----------



## slpceline

Hi girls,

What do you think of these Manolos? Authentic? This powerseller sells a lot of designer stuff, but mostly for amounts less than $100...

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...826750&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3595wt_941

Thanks!


----------



## dallas

slpceline said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> What do you think of these Manolos? Authentic? This powerseller sells a lot of designer stuff, but mostly for amounts less than $100...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...826750&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3595wt_941
> 
> Thanks!




Authentic.


----------



## Stephanie***

what about this pair marc by marc jacobs:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Marc-by-Marc-...iewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item3efccd5393

 there!!


----------



## jennih622

Hello, would anyone mind authenticating these VW boots for me?  I purchased them from an ebay seller and when I received them I had a feeling they were fake but just want to check.  Thanks so much--jenni


----------



## jennih622

jennih622 said:


> Hello, would anyone mind authenticating these VW boots for me?  I purchased them from an ebay seller and when I received them I had a feeling they were fake but just want to check.  Thanks so much--jenni



As it turns out, the claim that I have filed with paypal is requiring a letter from a third party confirming that these are fakes in order to issue me a refund and remove this seller from ebay.  This is proving difficult as there are no VW stores in the states, but it can be from an appraiser/authenticator.  Is there anyone who can help me with this?  I'm desperate over this and so upset by it all.  Thanks so much--jenni


----------



## ohfoos

Hi, can anyone authenticate this pair of Tod's Ballerina Dee for me? TIA!!! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...853730&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## ZoeyZoo

Hi,

Can someone please auhenticate these boots?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130366991102&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Brand: Jimmy Choo
Style: I think Hallie - bown suede pull on boot
Seller: La*Style!

Thanks!


----------



## maa-mee

Hi,
Please kindly authentic these shoes.
Product name: LV and Bally
Link: dont have
Seller name: Dont have/ not from ebay.

Thank you ver much.


----------



## daijy1234

Item: YSL Tribute Too Pumps Black Shoes 38 / 7.5-8
Listing Number:170444753036
Seller: stanlong805
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments: Just want to ensure that it is authentic  Thank you in advance!! i apologize if this has already been posted.


----------



## dallas

ZoeyZoo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please auhenticate these boots?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130366991102&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Brand: Jimmy Choo
> Style: I think Hallie - bown suede pull on boot
> Seller: La*Style!
> 
> Thanks!



They look good.



maa-mee said:


> Hi,
> Please kindly authentic these shoes.
> Product name: LV and Bally
> Link: dont have
> Seller name: Dont have/ not from ebay.
> 
> Thank you ver much.



These look good. 




daijy1234 said:


> Item: YSL Tribute Too Pumps Black Shoes 38 / 7.5-8
> Listing Number:170444753036
> Seller: stanlong805
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comments: Just want to ensure that it is authentic  Thank you in advance!! i apologize if this has already been posted.



Link not working.


----------



## dallas

jennih622 said:


> As it turns out, the claim that I have filed with paypal is requiring a letter from a third party confirming that these are fakes in order to issue me a refund and remove this seller from ebay.  This is proving difficult as there are no VW stores in the states, but it can be from an appraiser/authenticator.  Is there anyone who can help me with this?  I'm desperate over this and so upset by it all.  Thanks so much--jenni



Jenni I'm sorry about your boots, but wouldn't the _seller_ have to prove that these are authentic via receipt/proof of purchase?


----------



## An4

hello, any thoughts on these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Cole-Haan-Carma-OT-Air-Pump-Size-11_W0QQitemZ120526541873QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item1c0ff11431
item no: 120526541873
seller: laschiesz

have you had any experience with this seller? I tried searching through the forum but didn't find anything. 
TIA


----------



## ohfoos

Hi I was wondering if someone can authenticate this pair of Tod's Ballerina for me. I would really appreciated it. Thanks!!!


----------



## mikoism

HI, can someone authenticate the YSL's on either one of these sites? Are either of these sellers selling real YSL's? Are these prices to be believed???

http://rozzyb2010.ecrater.com/
http://futurehoo.ecrater.com/


----------



## dallas

An4 said:


> hello, any thoughts on these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Cole-Haan-C...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item1c0ff11431
> item no: 120526541873
> seller: laschiesz
> 
> have you had any experience with this seller? I tried searching through the forum but didn't find anything.
> TIA



I haven't dealt with this seller before but the shoes look okay.



ohfoos said:


> Hi I was wondering if someone can authenticate this pair of Tod's Ballerina for me. I would really appreciated it. Thanks!!!



Sorry, but I'm really not sure about these, I am leaning towards fake. It might be best to wait for another opinion.



mikoism said:


> HI, can someone authenticate the YSL's on either one of these sites? Are either of these sellers selling real YSL's? Are these prices to be believed???
> 
> http://rozzyb2010.ecrater.com/
> http://futurehoo.ecrater.com/



Fake.


----------



## ohfoos

dallas said:


> Sorry, but I'm really not sure about these, I am leaning towards fake. It might be best to wait for another opinion.



Thanks for your input.  Yeah I'm really worried about these... I don't know, they feel real to me and seem good quality and everything, but I'm just paranoid because there are just so many fakes of anything out there 

If more pics are needed please let me know! And if anyone else knows if they're fake/real I'll really really appreciate it  Thank you!!!


----------



## ibezj

Hi.

I was wondering if someone can help me authenticate these D&G Flats. Thanks!

Item Name: New Dolce & Gabbana Patent Black Ballerina Shoes Sz 7.5
Item Number: 200439052753
Seller: kanyeiwest 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200439052753&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Thanks so much!


----------



## aribu08

Authenticate manolo blahnik 


Hi, I bought this pair of preowned Manolos and I´d like someone to tell me if they´re authentic. They appear to be so but I just want a second opinion. Thank you in advance.

MANOLO BLAHNIK BLACK SATIN SLINGBACK PUMPS SHOES 37.5

Item link: 

http://cgi.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...=STRK:MEWNX:IT
Iem no: 180465517776
Ebay seller:zoegold

She also sent me additional pics when i requested them.


----------



## troipattes

Hello 

Can anyone authenticate these YSL tribute ? To me they are OK but I am not  sure...

Seller : barbieruelas
Item : 130369196264


----------



## dallas

ibezj said:


> Hi.
> 
> I was wondering if someone can help me authenticate these D&G Flats. Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: New Dolce & Gabbana Patent Black Ballerina Shoes Sz 7.5
> Item Number: 200439052753
> Seller: kanyeiwest
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200439052753&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Thanks so much!



These look okay.



aribu08 said:


> Authenticate manolo blahnik
> 
> 
> Hi, I bought this pair of preowned Manolos and I´d like someone to tell me if they´re authentic. They appear to be so but I just want a second opinion. Thank you in advance.
> 
> MANOLO BLAHNIK BLACK SATIN SLINGBACK PUMPS SHOES 37.5
> 
> Item link:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> Iem no: 180465517776
> Ebay seller:zoegold
> 
> She also sent me additional pics when i requested them.



Authentic.



troipattes said:


> Hello
> 
> Can anyone authenticate these YSL tribute ? To me they are OK but I am not  sure...
> 
> Seller : barbieruelas
> Item : 130369196264



Fake.


----------



## piaffe73

Hi YSL experts! Do these look authentic to you?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180471270156&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Do you think the size 40 would fit a size 10? I've heard they are pretty much TTS... Thanks!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Please correct me if I am wrong but something seems a little off about these ? 
Item : Christian Louboutin Maggie Pump 

link : http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-L...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item335a75ae37

seller : *samrebsamanta*

item : 220560993847


----------



## *sam**

Hi Experts,
Could you please help me with this one?
Thanks a lot.
*sam**

Item: YSL Shoes YVES SAINT LAURENT Tom Ford Era NADJA ROSE 36
Listing Number: 190374300354
Seller: queedqueb 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Shoes-YVES-S...item2c53314ac2


----------



## luv1218

Hi, what do you think of this seller&#8217;s shoes?
Seller: attomnyc
Link: http://shop.ebay.com/attomnyc/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340

Thanks in advance! I appreciate it!


----------



## troipattes

piaffe73 said:


> Hi YSL experts! Do these look authentic to you?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180471270156&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Do you think the size 40 would fit a size 10? I've heard they are pretty much TTS... Thanks!



Hi Piaffe73. 

I am not an expert, but to me they look fake : the pointy shape, the heel tips, the "screwed" shape of the heels...


----------



## troipattes

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Please correct me if I am wrong but something seems a little off about these ?
> Item : Christian Louboutin Maggie Pump
> 
> link : http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-L...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item335a75ae37
> 
> seller : *samrebsamanta*
> 
> item : 220560993847




Forget it : item deleted, seller with not evaluation... doesn't smell good !!!


----------



## troipattes

*sam** said:


> Hi Experts,
> Could you please help me with this one?
> Thanks a lot.
> *sam**
> 
> Item: YSL Shoes YVES SAINT LAURENT Tom Ford Era NADJA ROSE 36
> Listing Number: 190374300354
> Seller: queedqueb
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Shoes-YVES-S...item2c53314ac2




Item removed from eBay... guess why ???


----------



## dallas

piaffe73 said:


> Hi YSL experts! Do these look authentic to you?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180471270156&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Do you think the size 40 would fit a size 10? I've heard they are pretty much TTS... Thanks!



I need more pictures of the back, side and front please.



luv1218 said:


> Hi, what do you think of this seller&#8217;s shoes?
> Seller: attomnyc
> Link: http://shop.ebay.com/attomnyc/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340
> 
> Thanks in advance! I appreciate it!



They look authentic to me.


----------



## luv1218

Thanks dallas!  Just needed a second opinion!


----------



## nadialishi

Item: Tribtoo Pumps
Listing Number: 130369196264
Seller: *barbieruelas*
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-YSL-Yves-Sai...item1e5a9c10e8
Comments: do you guys think its authentic? thanks


----------



## nadialishi

Item: Tribtoos
Listing Number: 200441291278
Seller: *wokling*
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-L...item2eab3b620e
Comments:do you guys think its real? thanks


----------



## *sam**

troipattes said:


> Item removed from eBay... guess why ???



It is still there, I don't know what was wrong with the link??? Sorry.


Item: YSL Shoes YVES SAINT LAURENT Tom Ford Era NADJA ROSE 36
Listing Number: 190374300354
Seller: queedqueb 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...00354&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3398wt_1167
Comments: Thanks again.


----------



## piaffe73

Merci bien troipattes and dallas, I'm going to keep looking for those perfect shoes...


----------



## mo_324

Hi girls. Can anyone help me with these chloes, you dont really see copies of chloes as far as i know, you do see similar styles but i have never seen replicas. Can anyone authenticate these for me. I thought chloes had a cream leather horseshoe? Ive had a girl contact me about them and i really want to buy them if they are authentic! 
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a279/mo_324/Picture5.png?t=1267006272
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a279/mo_324/Picture4.png?t=1267006272
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a279/mo_324/Picture3.png?t=1267006273


----------



## blueberrymuffin

are these authentic? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...906428&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3523wt_941


----------



## mo_324

do chloe boots get copied often? any help would be great, these are a style that werent very a huge 'fad' so i dont think they would be.


----------



## dallas

nadialishi said:


> Item: Tribtoo Pumps
> Listing Number: 130369196264
> Seller: *barbieruelas*
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-YSL-Yves-Sai...item1e5a9c10e8
> Comments: do you guys think its authentic? thanks



Fake.



nadialishi said:


> Item: Tribtoos
> Listing Number: 200441291278
> Seller: *wokling*
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-L...item2eab3b620e
> Comments:do you guys think its real? thanks



Something doesn't look right about these. Perhaps wait for another opinion.



*sam** said:


> It is still there, I don't know what was wrong with the link??? Sorry.
> 
> 
> Item: YSL Shoes YVES SAINT LAURENT Tom Ford Era NADJA ROSE 36
> Listing Number: 190374300354
> Seller: queedqueb
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...00354&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3398wt_1167
> Comments: Thanks again.



These look okay.



mo_324 said:


> Hi girls. Can anyone help me with these chloes, you dont really see copies of chloes as far as i know, you do see similar styles but i have never seen replicas. Can anyone authenticate these for me. I thought chloes had a cream leather horseshoe? Ive had a girl contact me about them and i really want to buy them if they are authentic!



I am not a Chloe gal so I do not feel comfortable saying if these are fake or authentic, but Chloe boots _are_ faked and I, like you, thought that the horseshoes were cream. Sorry I can't help you but perhaps someone else can give an opinion.



blueberrymuffin said:


> are these authentic?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...906428&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3523wt_941



They look cheap, I would be very wary if I were you.


----------



## *sam**

dallas, thanks a lot for your help. very much appriciated.


----------



## dallas

You're very welcome.


----------



## mo_324

Thanks dallas! i have requested more images, im wondering whether the cream colouring has worn back to the black or they have been resoled. Could be possible, however she states that they are new. Hmm


----------



## troipattes

dallas said:


> Originally Posted by nadialishi  View Post
> Item: Tribtoos
> Listing Number: 200441291278
> Seller: wokling
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-L...item2eab3b620e
> Comments:do you guys think its real? thanks
> 
> 
> Something doesn't look right about these. Perhaps wait for another opinion.



IMHO they look fake, the whole shape is a bit pointy and the heels seem cheap. But the seller has good reputation...


----------



## dallas

troipattes said:


> IMHO they look fake, the whole shape is a bit pointy and the heels seem cheap. But the seller has good reputation...



I agree the seller has a good reputation. It is interesting to note that the seller tells us who she bought the shoes from, but it appears she didn't leave, nor receive, feedback for the transaction.


----------



## CelticLuv

can someone please authenticate these YSL heels?
also, can anyone tell me how the sizing runs on YSL? is it TTS or do they run large? I couldn't find a sizing thread. TIA!

Item: Wmns Yves Saint Laurent YSL Grey Suede Pumps Shoes sz 5
Listing Number: 290404624145
Seller: gradeaclothing
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Wmns-Yves-Saint-Laurent-YSL-Grey-Suede-Pumps-Shoes-sz-5_W0QQitemZ290404624145QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item439d76e711


----------



## troipattes

CelticLuv said:


> can someone please authenticate these YSL heels?
> also, can anyone tell me how the sizing runs on YSL? is it TTS or do they run large? I couldn't find a sizing thread. TIA!
> 
> Item: Wmns Yves Saint Laurent YSL Grey Suede Pumps Shoes sz 5
> Listing Number: 290404624145
> Seller: gradeaclothing
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Wmns-Yves-Saint...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item439d76e711




To me they look fake, according to the pointy shape. And think about the last sentence of the description...


----------



## Chromatopelma

Can anyone help me with these Diors?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/DIOR-GORGEOUS...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item19b9ffc365

Thanks


----------



## CelticLuv

How do these YSL Tribtoos look? thanks!!

Item: Authentic YSL yves tribute black patent platform pump
Listing Number: 180471345744
Seller: jessicachang86
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-YSL-yves-tribute-black-patent-platform-pump_W0QQitemZ180471345744QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item2a04ee3250


----------



## troipattes

CelticLuv said:


> How do these YSL Tribtoos look? thanks!!
> 
> Item: Authentic YSL yves tribute black patent platform pump
> Listing Number: 180471345744
> Seller: jessicachang86
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-YSL-y...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item2a04ee3250




Pointy toe, cheap heel, inside monogram at wrong place... I would say they are fake !


----------



## CelticLuv

troipattes said:


> Pointy toe, cheap heel, inside monogram at wrong place... I would say they are fake !



really? :cry: the monogram looked backward to me too (mirror image).
is there a reference library with photos or a place I can go through to determine the fakes vs. real? thanks.


----------



## CelticLuv

ok, one more  I'm pretty sure these are authentic but I'm still learning so I appreciate your help!

Item: YSL Tribute pumps 35 
Listing Number: none
Seller: -
Link: http://shoesandyourmom.blogspot.com/2009/11/black-leather-ysl-tribute-pumps-size-35.html


----------



## CelticLuv

ok, one more  I'm pretty sure these are authentic but I'm still learning so I appreciate your help!

Item: YSL Tribute pumps 35 
Listing Number: none
Seller: -
Link: http://shoesandyourmom.blogspot.com/2009/11/black-leather-ysl-tribute-pumps-size-35.html


----------



## troipattes

CelticLuv said:


> really? :cry: the monogram looked backward to me too (mirror image).
> is there a reference library with photos or a place I can go through to determine the fakes vs. real? thanks.



If I remember well, on this model, the monogram is located at a higher place, nearly under the wearer's heel

Anyway, on the pictures, the monogram is not at the same place on the left and on the right shoe !!! Can you imagine such an error on designer's shoes ?


----------



## troipattes

CelticLuv said:


> ok, one more  I'm pretty sure these are authentic but I'm still learning so I appreciate your help!
> 
> Item: YSL Tribute pumps 35
> Listing Number: none
> Seller: -
> Link: http://shoesandyourmom.blogspot.com/2009/11/black-leather-ysl-tribute-pumps-size-35.html




Not sure... I do not like the whole shape...

Let's wait for Dallas' opinion !


----------



## ohfoos

ohfoos said:


> Hi, can anyone authenticate this pair of Tod's Ballerina Dee for me? TIA!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...853730&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1182



I still can't conclude on these. And even though I feel that they're real, someone had replied leaning towards fakes but not sure. So I have taken more pictures and if anyone can help that'll be really awesome. The seller swears it's authentic and I think they're ok too but this is my 1st pair so I really have no way to tell. What bothers me a bit is that there's nothing written inside (sizing info) and even though that probably doesn't make it fake I just really want a peace of mind  

Thanks so much!


----------



## jewels2u

dallas said:


> Jenni I'm sorry about your boots, but wouldn't the _seller_ have to prove that these are authentic via receipt/proof of purchase?



With ebay austrailia i found out they make you prove they are fake.  In ebay US you can return for any reason when the item is 'not as described.'  NEVER, EVER buy from ebay Austrailia.  It's full of fakes and you can't return them.  Very sad.


----------



## *bubs

Item name: Ugg Cardy Grey
Listing number: n/a
seller: n/a

i dont have the size tag available, but i was hoping you could verify authenticity based on the sole and the somewhat blurry ugg label on the back of the boot? 

Incase the uploaded pic doesnt work, heres another set:









thank you!


----------



## GreenShoeLover

Can anyone Authenticate these quick please?
Title: A287 Manolo Blahnik NEW Green Shoe Heel Sandal Sz 40
Seller ID: designer$net
Item Number: 230410583477

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230410583477&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Thank you so much in advance


----------



## JetSetGo!

GreenShoeLover said:


> Can anyone Authenticate these quick please?
> Title: A287 Manolo Blahnik NEW Green Shoe Heel Sandal Sz 40
> Seller ID: designer$net
> Item Number: 230410583477
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230410583477&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Thank you so much in advance



these look fine to me.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*bubs said:


> Item name: Ugg Cardy Grey
> Listing number: n/a
> seller: n/a
> 
> i dont have the size tag available, but i was hoping you could verify authenticity based on the sole and the somewhat blurry ugg label on the back of the boot?
> 
> Incase the uploaded pic doesnt work, heres another set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!



I am not an Ugg expert, but I see some differences between these and some others listed. Hopefully someone who knows better can chime in and verify. More pix are always helpful too.

Here is an auction for comparison.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...160404375655&ff4=263602_263622#ht_5349wt_1161


----------



## ochie

ITEM:YSL PUMP SHOES
SELLER:gradeaclothing
LINK:http://cgi.ebay.com/Wmns-Yves-Saint-Laurent-YSL-Grey-Suede-Pumps-Shoes-sz-5_W0QQitemZ290407322601QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item439da013e9
ITEM NO:290407322601

Thanks


----------



## troipattes

ochie said:


> ITEM:YSL PUMP SHOES
> SELLER:gradeaclothing
> LINK:http://cgi.ebay.com/Wmns-Yves-Saint...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item439da013e9
> ITEM NO:290407322601
> 
> Thanks



To me they are fake : pointy shape, approximative sewing on pic 4, monogram printed on the sewing on pic 3... I think they would not meet YSL quality requirements !

And what do you think about this sentence : "These shoes are the SAME pair that was listed by _tokia2010_, but they were removed due to her being a new seller. "


----------



## belvedere_girl

I was looking to get an authentication of some Dior (I assume Dior Homme) shoes.

They seem to be genuine snakeskin as far as I can tell and I thought they were connected to the Gambler line though Im thinking now the dice charm may be from something else like make up and just put on afterwards. If anyone can help I would so appreciate it.

Can anyone help?

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/P1000545.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/P1000546.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/P1000547.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/P1000548.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/P1000550.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/P1000551.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/P1000552.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/P1000553.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/P1000554.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/P1000555.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/P1000556.jpg


----------



## dallas

hardcore_harlot said:


> I was looking to get an authentication of some Dior (I assume Dior Homme) shoes.
> 
> They seem to be genuine snakeskin as far as I can tell and I thought they were connected to the Gambler line though Im thinking now the dice charm may be from something else like make up and just put on afterwards. If anyone can help I would so appreciate it.
> 
> Can anyone help?
> 
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/P1000545.jpg
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/P1000546.jpg
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/P1000547.jpg
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/P1000548.jpg
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/P1000550.jpg
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/P1000551.jpg
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/P1000552.jpg
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/P1000553.jpg
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/P1000554.jpg
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/P1000555.jpg
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/P1000556.jpg




I think these are fake. Have to say, the stitching is terrible.


----------



## GreenShoeLover

Can anyone identify/authenticate these for me pretty please

Title:$1000 PRADA SNAKESKIN HANDBEAD JEWELED FLAT 40 10
Seller:calgrad101
Listing number: 200443554694
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/1000-PRADA-SNAK...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item2eab5deb86

And these

Title: DIOR Auth New Womens Designer Heels Shoes
Seller: agconline
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330390626799&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT (posted this one on the dior thread but I'm not sure if that's just for bags?

Thanks so much in advance


----------



## dallas

GreenShoeLover said:


> Can anyone identify/authenticate these for me pretty please
> 
> Title:$1000 PRADA SNAKESKIN HANDBEAD JEWELED FLAT 40 10
> Seller:calgrad101
> Listing number: 200443554694
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/1000-PRADA-SNAK...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item2eab5deb86
> 
> And these
> 
> Title: DIOR Auth New Womens Designer Heels Shoes
> Seller: agconline
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330390626799&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT (posted this one on the dior thread but I'm not sure if that's just for bags?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance




Both authentic.


----------



## GreenShoeLover

Thanks


----------



## CelticLuv

Could I get a second opinion on these? thank you 



                            Originally Posted by *CelticLuv* 

                              ok, one more  I'm pretty sure these are authentic but I'm still learning so I appreciate your help!

Item: YSL Tribute pumps 35 
Listing Number: none
Seller: -
Link: http://shoesandyourmom.blogspot.com/2009/11/black-leather-ysl-tribute-pumps-size-35.html



troipattes said:


> Not sure... I do not like the whole shape...
> 
> Let's wait for Dallas' opinion !


----------



## dallas

CelticLuv said:


> Could I get a second opinion on these? thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CelticLuv*
> 
> ok, one more  I'm pretty sure these are authentic but I'm still learning so I appreciate your help!
> 
> Item: YSL Tribute pumps 35
> Listing Number: none
> Seller: -
> Link: http://shoesandyourmom.blogspot.com/2009/11/black-leather-ysl-tribute-pumps-size-35.html




Gosh, those pictures are making it difficult to authenticate. Is it possible to get some more please - toe, sole and another side-on?


----------



## HuntsMama

Dallas! Help!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350322149455&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## belvedere_girl

dallas said:


> I think these are fake. Have to say, the stitching is terrible.



Are there any dead giveaway signs? Just the seller is adamant they were purchased on special order from the Autumn/Winter 04/05 collection so I went on Vogue to look at the ready to wear show and sure enough they do seem to have these shoes with the dice attached the same way, same laces etc:

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/00360f.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/00150f.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/00390f.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/00040f.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/00480f.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/00330f.jpg

I'm obviously willing to accept if they are fake but as I say the seller is quite firm that they are genuine and the only thing that troubles me is that I do feel the snakeskin is genuine as I own a fair few snakeskin/python bags which would seem way costly for the fakers. I just don't want to accuse unless I'm 100% but obviously I appreciate that you guys are the experts so don't think I'm questioning your opinion- just being cautious.

I would really appreciate any tips or advice. If I do claim through Paypal for fakes would they require to be officially authenticated?

Many thanks


----------



## dallas

HuntsMama said:


> Dallas! Help!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350322149455&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Auction states images removed.


----------



## dallas

hardcore_harlot said:


> Are there any dead giveaway signs? Just the seller is adamant they were purchased on special order from the Autumn/Winter 04/05 collection so I went on Vogue to look at the ready to wear show and sure enough they do seem to have these shoes with the dice attached the same way, same laces etc:
> 
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/00360f.jpg
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/00150f.jpg
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/00390f.jpg
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/00040f.jpg
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/00480f.jpg
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/00330f.jpg
> 
> I'm obviously willing to accept if they are fake but as I say the seller is quite firm that they are genuine and the only thing that troubles me is that I do feel the snakeskin is genuine as I own a fair few snakeskin/python bags which would seem way costly for the fakers. I just don't want to accuse unless I'm 100% but obviously I appreciate that you guys are the experts so don't think I'm questioning your opinion- just being cautious.
> 
> I would really appreciate any tips or advice. If I do claim through Paypal for fakes would they require to be officially authenticated?
> 
> Many thanks




You are welcome to question my opinion and I absolutely could be wrong about these shoes. I _think_ they are fake but I am being super cautious. The big problem I have with these is the stitching, it appears woeful and on an exotic skin special order, I would expect the workmanship to be spot on. 

I agree that it would be too costly for fakers to use genuine snakeskin and you seem confident that they are indeed snakeskin, so it is possible that these are authentic but have not been made as nicely as they should have.

Sorry, I probably haven't helped much. Perhaps someone else could chime in with an opinion?


----------



## sakura23

Hi there,

Could you please authenticate these for me?

Seller: agconline
Auction: Gucci Black shoes sz 10
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/GUCCI-600-Ne...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item4cedd70b9c

Thanks!


----------



## dallas

sakura23 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Could you please authenticate these for me?
> 
> Seller: agconline
> Auction: Gucci Black shoes sz 10
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/GUCCI-600-Ne...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item4cedd70b9c
> 
> Thanks!



These look good.


----------



## dallas

HuntsMama said:


> Dallas! Help!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350322149455&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Out of curiosity I had another look at this auction and these are fake.


----------



## HuntsMama

dallas said:


> Out of curiosity I had another look at this auction and these are fake.


 Thanks! I figured...actually I had decided I really didn't like them haha


----------



## An4

dallas said:


> I haven't dealt with this seller before but the shoes look okay.



big belated thank you!


----------



## starlv

Hi, 

Appreciate advice on this pair of shoes... TIA 
I'm new to Gucci shoes and not sure what other pics I should request from the seller. 

Item name: Authentic Gucci floral shoe 
Item number: 8568677
Seller: realragzz75
Link: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/realragzz75/items/Authentic_Gucci_floral_shoe


----------



## Kaz02

I'd appreciate views on the authenticity of these Prada boots please. 

Item: Prada boots

Listing number: 200445511360

Seller: Beechwood1209

Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Comments: This listing has ended (the link still works) but the seller has offered me a 'buy now' price that seems high (I was going to barter if these were genuine). I'm not sure the model name and will ask her for it. Thanks for the help ladies.


----------



## lulabee

starlv said:


> Hi,
> 
> Appreciate advice on this pair of shoes... TIA
> I'm new to Gucci shoes and not sure what other pics I should request from the seller.
> 
> Item name: Authentic Gucci floral shoe
> Item number: 8568677
> Seller: realragzz75
> Link: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/realragzz75/items/Authentic_Gucci_floral_shoe


 They look fine to me. The sellers Louboutins are good as well, if anyones interested.


----------



## jewels2u

Will you guys report these fakes? 

I already did but it seems it takes more than one report before ebay will pull an ad.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Jimmy-Choo-Nort...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item27afce68e5


----------



## troipattes

jewels2u said:


> Will you guys report these fakes?
> 
> I already did but it seems it takes more than one report before ebay will pull an ad.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Jimmy-Choo-Nort...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item27afce68e5



The link does not seem to work for me, or your report were successfull. Can you give the item number and the name of the seller, to be sure ?

Thanks


----------



## troipattes

I am pretty sure those 3 pairs of tribute are fake but I need confirmation

Item number: 180474515761
Seller: deuxluxe
Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180474515761&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Item number: 220565402576
Seller: axmara
Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/NIB-YSL-Yves-Sai...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item335ab8f3d0


Item number: 220564853943
Seller: axmara
Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/NIB-YSL-Yves-Sai...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item335ab094b7


If I am right, as a French too, I am ashamed for their attitude !!!


----------



## AECornell

Need some help with these Manolos - I'm a CL/Choo girl, so I'm not experience with these. The price is throwing me way off. Also the fact that they put "inauthentic" in the description. Not sure if they meant "authentic" and typed it wrong, or if they mean "fake".

Item #: 330410170709
Seller: iloveshoes299
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik-Black-Satin-39-Inauthentic-NEW-IN-BOX_W0QQitemZ330410170709QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item4cedfb1955


----------



## troipattes

AECornell said:


> Need some help with these Manolos - I'm a CL/Choo girl, so I'm not experience with these. The price is throwing me way off. Also the fact that they put "inauthentic" in the description. Not sure if they meant "authentic" and typed it wrong, or if they mean "fake".
> 
> Item #: 330410170709
> Seller: iloveshoes299
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik-...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item4cedfb1955




I am not a Manolo specialist, but to me, the description is cristal clear : they are fakes, and the seller is honest on this point

Any of us can be pro or against, but the fact is, this guy will not try to rob anybody !!


----------



## dallas

*Kaz02* link doesn't work.



troipattes said:


> I am pretty sure those 3 pairs of tribute are fake but I need confirmation
> 
> Item number: 180474515761
> Seller: deuxluxe
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180474515761&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> Item number: 220565402576
> Seller: axmara
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/NIB-YSL-Yves-Sai...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item335ab8f3d0
> 
> 
> Item number: 220564853943
> Seller: axmara
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/NIB-YSL-Yves-Sai...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item335ab094b7
> 
> 
> If I am right, as a French too, I am ashamed for their attitude !!!




They all look fake to me.


----------



## troipattes

It was my first opinion, thanks for your confirmation Dallas !


----------



## jewels2u

AECornell said:


> Need some help with these Manolos - I'm a CL/Choo girl, so I'm not experience with these. The price is throwing me way off. Also the fact that they put "inauthentic" in the description. Not sure if they meant "authentic" and typed it wrong, or if they mean "fake".
> 
> Item #: 330410170709
> Seller: iloveshoes299
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik-Black-Satin-39-Inauthentic-NEW-IN-BOX_W0QQitemZ330410170709QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item4cedfb1955



Those are 100% fake!!!


----------



## katran26

^^^wow, I'm not even a Manolo expert but you're so right, something looks really off about these!


----------



## chicago_dude

Could use some help here ladies... bought some Louboutin's on eBay (NIB) for my girlfriend's birthday, and would like some authentication. They look fine to me except for what looks like a pretty sloppy glue job on the strap/sole - but, I'm not a Louboutin expert, and thought I'd find some people that are! The seller said they bought these at Saks on clearance, and there's half a sticker torn-off that supports that, but please let me know if these are fake or if it the craftsmanship of these is just a bit "off"... 

(Original Auction: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250586970564&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT)


----------



## dallas

chicago_dude said:


> Could use some help here ladies... bought some Louboutin's on eBay (NIB) for my girlfriend's birthday, and would like some authentication. They look fine to me except for what looks like a pretty sloppy glue job on the strap/sole - but, I'm not a Louboutin expert, and thought I'd find some people that are! The seller said they bought these at Saks on clearance, and there's half a sticker torn-off that supports that, but please let me know if these are fake or if it the craftsmanship of these is just a bit "off"...
> 
> (Original Auction: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250586970564&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT)



They look to be authentic but I have to say the craftsmanship looks bad.


----------



## GreenShoeLover

Anyone know if these are authentic Dolce's?

Item Number: 270540604821
Seller:akonaya
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270540604821&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks in advance This place is AWESOME!


----------



## mccanic

*chicago dude,* I doubt the red one . if i were you, i will not take it.


----------



## mccanic

*greenshoelover*, the picture is original , but i don't know whether it will be the same one for sale ? ask her to send you a real picture .


----------



## Jira

Hi Lanvin experts, I know this auction already ended, but are these flats authentic? The bottom stamp looks a little strange to me: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170454770073&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## GreenShoeLover

Hey again Anyone know if these are real?

Title Escada shoes
item number 250588526082
Link http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250588526082&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks in advance


----------



## habibati84

Hi does anyone know about a web site called www.theshoedrop.com and also www.manoloblahnikshop.com that sells designers stuff? are they reliable? do they sell real products?

Please help, I really want to buy some Manolo Blahnik shoes.

Thanks


----------



## troipattes

habibati84 said:


> Hi does anyone know about a web site called www.theshoedrop.com and also www.manoloblahnikshop.com that sells designers stuff? are they reliable? do they sell real products?
> 
> Please help, I really want to buy some Manolo Blahnik shoes.
> 
> Thanks




Both sell fakes


----------



## luxuryfever

Hi ladies, I found two pairs of YSL shoes on Ebay that I like but I am not certain of their authenticity so I need your help...

1) Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Pumps 
Item number: 150420368168 
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150420368168&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

2) Tribtoo Platform Pumps
item number: Item number: 140388647797 
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140388647797&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Andromeda77

Hello, Could I please have some help with aithenticating these shoes?
I was told that Prada never puts their name on the top of the box. Is this true? Or is it only true for Prada sport shoes? Thank you so much.


Item: Auth Prada sandal new
Listing number: 150420900714
Seller: marty152648
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150420900714&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## gymangel812

how do these lanvin flats look?


----------



## jewels2u

Andromeda77 said:


> Hello, Could I please have some help with aithenticating these shoes?
> I was told that Prada never puts their name on the top of the box. Is this true? Or is it only true for Prada sport shoes? Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> Item: Auth Prada sandal new
> Listing number: 150420900714
> Seller: marty152648
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150420900714&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Those look good to me.  Also, prada does put the logo on top of the box.  Buy with confidence on those.


----------



## troipattes

luxuryfever said:


> Hi ladies, I found two pairs of YSL shoes on Ebay that I like but I am not certain of their authenticity so I need your help...
> 
> 1) Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Pumps
> Item number: 150420368168
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150420368168&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



They look fake, but let's wait for another opinion




luxuryfever said:


> 2) Tribtoo Platform Pumps
> item number: Item number: 140388647797
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140388647797&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!



These look good IMHO


----------



## LKKay

Does anyone authenticate Uggs? I think these are fake.





Thanks


----------



## meggyg8r

*LKKay*, those are definitely fake  Uggs.


----------



## Stephanie***

what about these marni shoes??
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Marni-shoes-S...iewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item3caaf1a943

thank you!!


----------



## SingaConstanze

What about this Manolo's? I want to bid on them but don't want to bid on fake ones and pay a lot of money for it.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300404385925&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

If you want, I can translate the description!


----------



## dallas

Stephanie*** said:


> what about these marni shoes??
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Marni-shoes-S...iewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item3caaf1a943
> 
> thank you!!



Need more pictures please.



SingaConstanze said:


> What about this Manolo's? I want to bid on them but don't want to bid on fake ones and pay a lot of money for it.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300404385925&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> If you want, I can translate the description!



Authentic.


----------



## LKKay

meggyg8r said:


> *LKKay*, those are definitely fake Uggs.


 
Okay, thanks meggyg8r


----------



## lilobubbletea

Hi, Can someone please authenticate these Chanel Ballet flats for me please? Thanks!

Item: CC Logo Chanel Flats
Listing number: 180480359447
Seller: sarahsurprise
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Womens-AUTH-CHA...men_s_Shoes?hash=item2a0577bc17#ht_500wt_1018


----------



## dallas

lilobubbletea said:


> Hi, Can someone please authenticate these Chanel Ballet flats for me please? Thanks!
> 
> Item: CC Logo Chanel Flats
> Listing number: 180480359447
> Seller: sarahsurprise
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Womens-AUTH-CHA...men_s_Shoes?hash=item2a0577bc17#ht_500wt_1018




These look good.


----------



## SingaConstanze

Thanks dallas. I contacted the seller, she'll send the dustbag and box with the shoes to the person of the winning bid.

Still not sure if I should bid on them as I usually want to try shoes on befor buying.


----------



## SingaConstanze

SingaConstanze said:


> Still not sure if I should bid on them as I usually want to try shoes on befor buying.



Eyes won. I bought them. Let's hope that they'll fit


----------



## lilobubbletea

dallas said:


> These look good.



Thank you!


----------



## vonnielicious

Is anyone good at auth'ing Alexander McQueen?

Item: ALEXANDER MCQUEEN PLATFORM ZIPPER SHOES Europe SIZE 38
Number: 320498798273
Seller: ranly1232009
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ALEXANDER-MCQUEE...en_s_Shoes?hash=item4a9f378ec1#ht_2531wt_1165


Item: nice alexander mcqueen 2009 ankle boots
Number: 330412910132
Seller: princesssheepdog
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/nice-alexander-m...men_s_Shoes?hash=item4cee24e634#ht_544wt_1165


----------



## Chromatopelma

vonnielicious said:


> Is anyone good at auth'ing Alexander McQueen?
> 
> Item: ALEXANDER MCQUEEN PLATFORM ZIPPER SHOES Europe SIZE 38
> Number: 320498798273
> Seller: ranly1232009
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ALEXANDER-MCQUEE...en_s_Shoes?hash=item4a9f378ec1#ht_2531wt_1165



They look like stock photos to me, I would see if she can email you pics of the shoes that she has.


----------



## lilobubbletea

Hi, I was wondering, 

Do Chanel Flats have the "serial number" inside? How do you authenticate a pair of chanel flats?

Thanks!


----------



## valin_one

Hi girls!!
I am new here and i don't know where i can authenticate this shoes can you help me with this YSL shoes pleaseeee

Item:Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Patent Shoes Sandals YSL 39
Listing Number:180480348371
Seller:madammanhattan
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Item:red python ysl tribute shoes
Listing Number:250596702121
Seller:digilio2006
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks soooo0o0 much!!
Best regards!!


----------



## guccigal07

how about these?



http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....3&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123#ht_953wt_1167


----------



## KlassicKouture

Can anyone give me the story on these?

Item: Marc Jacobs Dark Red Patent Leather Wedge Pumps
Number:190380312142
Seller: yardleyasap
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Dar...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item2c538d064e

Thanks a million!


----------



## gymangel812

how do these look? tia!


----------



## jewels2u

guccigal07 said:


> how about these?
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....3&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123#ht_953wt_1167



That's not my brand specialty but I wouldn't trust those for a second. It's a counterfeited style and they look cheaply made.  I'd get a 2nd opinion before buying.


----------



## LKKay

Ugg boots





Thanks


----------



## dallas

vonnielicious said:


> Is anyone good at auth'ing Alexander McQueen?
> 
> Item: ALEXANDER MCQUEEN PLATFORM ZIPPER SHOES Europe SIZE 38
> Number: 320498798273
> Seller: ranly1232009
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ALEXANDER-MCQUEE...en_s_Shoes?hash=item4a9f378ec1#ht_2531wt_1165
> 
> 
> Item: nice alexander mcqueen 2009 ankle boots
> Number: 330412910132
> Seller: princesssheepdog
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/nice-alexander-m...men_s_Shoes?hash=item4cee24e634#ht_544wt_1165




I would stay away from both of those auctions.



valin_one said:


> Hi girls!!
> I am new here and i don't know where i can authenticate this shoes can you help me with this YSL shoes pleaseeee
> 
> Item:Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Patent Shoes Sandals YSL 39
> Listing Number:180480348371
> Seller:madammanhattan
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 
> Item:red python ysl tribute shoes
> Listing Number:250596702121
> Seller:digilio2006
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thanks soooo0o0 much!!
> Best regards!!



Both removed.



guccigal07 said:


> how about these?
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....3&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123#ht_953wt_1167



Look fake to me.



KlassicKouture said:


> Can anyone give me the story on these?
> 
> Item: Marc Jacobs Dark Red Patent Leather Wedge Pumps
> Number:190380312142
> Seller: yardleyasap
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Dar...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item2c538d064e
> 
> Thanks a million!



I am leaning towards fake. I can't enlarge the pictures so I am being cautious.



gymangel812 said:


> how do these look? tia!



These look okay, but perhaps wait for a second opinion.



LKKay said:


> Ugg boots
> 
> 
> Thanks



I'm sorry but Uggs are not my thing. Hope someone can help you with these.


----------



## KlassicKouture

Thanks Dallas!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

LKKay said:


> Ugg boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


 

Is it possible to get more pics?


----------



## moomilou

Hi, i really hope someone can help me with these. To be honest they seem far too good to be true. I would really appreciate an expert opinion. TIA.

Item - Genine Ugg Boots Chocolate Short 5/6 Excellent Con
Item No. - 170461686154
Seller - hayley7484


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170461686154&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## KlassicKouture

moomilou said:


> Hi, i really hope someone can help me with these. To be honest they seem far too good to be true. I would really appreciate an expert opinion. TIA.
> 
> Item - Genine Ugg Boots Chocolate Short 5/6 Excellent Con
> Item No. - 170461686154
> Seller - hayley7484
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170461686154&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


 
I know this auction has ended, but I'm curious. The bottom of my authentic Uggs don't look like the ones in this pic. Did Ugg happen to have a different look in the past? Even when you check the Ugg website the soles don't look like the ones in this ebay listing.


----------



## moomilou

Yeh they had different soles many moons ago. I actually won them but wanted to check as i was a little dubious! I would prefer to have an opinion before i pay for them. 

I know that the old uggs definitely had a different sole 3/4 years ago. Do you think they are genuine?


----------



## moomilou

There are a few more i would like an opinion on if possible too.

Item - Genuine Ugg boots size 6 chestnut
Item No. - 180480827196
Seller - harveywiseman
Link - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180480827196&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

(they are the ugg  classic mini)

Item - AUTHENTIC CLASSIC TALL CHOCOLATE UGG BOOTS SIZE 6.5
Item No. - 200450355445
Seller - andreastefani182
Link - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200450355445&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Thankyou!


----------



## KlassicKouture

moomilou said:


> Yeh they had different soles many moons ago. I actually won them but wanted to check as i was a little dubious! I would prefer to have an opinion before i pay for them.
> 
> I know that the old uggs definitely had a different sole 3/4 years ago. Do you think they are genuine?


 
I'm not sure what the older sole looked like since I just bought my Uggs last year. Sorry, maybe someone else will chime in!


----------



## canuckchickadee

Can anyone authenticate these Lanvins?  The dust bag doesn't look the same as my Hiver 09 heels, but I don't know if the flats have different bags.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170460024163&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Also, the label says Topstitched Ballerina whereas all the websites call them Stitched Ballet. Of concern?

Please and thank you! TIA!


----------



## troipattes

Hi everybody

Can anyone authenticate these :


Item: Zanotti zipper booties
Number: 280482270404
Seller: talon.chic
Link:http://cgi.ebay.fr/Bottine-lowboot-...etements_ChaussuresFemmes?hash=item414e0bccc4

Quite sure they are fake...


Item: YSL croc trib toos
Number: 330416820523
Seller: jigma5 
Link: http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/706-5...en_s_Shoes?hash=item4a9f378ec1#ht_2531wt_1165http://cgi.ebay.fr/100-Auth-YSL-Tri...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item4cee60912b


----------



## dallas

troipattes said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> Can anyone authenticate these :
> 
> 
> Item: Zanotti zipper booties
> Number: 280482270404
> Seller: talon.chic
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.fr/Bottine-lowboot-...etements_ChaussuresFemmes?hash=item414e0bccc4
> 
> Quite sure they are fake...
> 
> 
> Item: YSL croc trib toos
> Number: 330416820523
> Seller: jigma5
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/100-Auth-YSL-Tri...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item4cee60912b




1. Fake.

2. The pictures aren't great, but from what I can tell these look good.


----------



## troipattes

Many thanks Dallas !!


----------



## dallas

^ You're very welcome.


----------



## troipattes

Oh, I have another question for you  : 

Item: YSL tribute sandals
Number: 120543241221
Seller: closet_capers
Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/YSL-Gorgeous-Tri...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item1c10efe405


I think they are OK but I need a second opinion...


----------



## dallas

troipattes said:


> Oh, I have another question for you  :
> 
> Item: YSL tribute sandals
> Number: 120543241221
> Seller: closet_capers
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/YSL-Gorgeous-Tri...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item1c10efe405
> 
> 
> I think they are OK but I need a second opinion...



I think they are OK too, but I would like to see more pictures to be absolutely sure.


----------



## uhkiwi

ysl tributes? I've asked for more photos, checking to see if these are worth my time

http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-TRIBUTE-SHOES-SIZE-7-5_W0QQitemZ160414437179QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item2559720f3b


----------



## dallas

uhkiwi said:


> ysl tributes? I've asked for more photos, checking to see if these are worth my time
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-TRIBUTE-SHO...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item2559720f3b



Hard for me to say from those photos. Please post the others when you receive them and hopefully they will be more telling.


----------



## CelticLuv

Item: 100% AUTH Wmn's Yves Saint Laurent YSL Pumps Shoes sz 5
Listing Number: 140392798832
Seller: tokia2010
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-Wmns-Yves-Saint-Laurent-YSL-Pumps-Shoes-sz-5_W0QQitemZ140392798832QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item20b0101a70

are these authentic tribtoo heels? thank you!


----------



## loveyoumadly

hi,

any know if YSL made the tribute mary janes with a wooden heel?
I've seen them with a white heel or a black heel, but these are the only ones i have seen with wood.

They seem authentic otherwise.

Please help! Ending soon!!

Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT TRIBUTE MARY JANES SIZE 8!
Listing Number: 280480289114
Seller:salwaya87
Link:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280480289114&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## JetSetGo!

I bought these and for some reason, I'm questioning their authenticity all of the sudden. 

Does anyone have any thoughts? I think I'm just being weird.

Item: Lanvin Ballet Flats 
Listing Number: 260562523521
Seller: bienvenuedansmondressing
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...523521&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_822wt_1167
Label inside says Hiver 2007


----------



## lilypad81

Are these real Manolos? They look great but I can't find any pictures of them in any other sources.

MANOLO BLAHNIK Leather + Satin Heels in Box 38 7.5 $890

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## luv1218

These can&#8217;t be good right?	
Item: Something blue
Listing Number: 270551497184
Sellers Name: bellend3223
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-SHOES-SOMETHING-BLUE-SATIN-PUMP-41-NEW_W0QQitemZ270551497184QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item3efe2039e0
Thanks!


----------



## mkum

I think they are Manolos.


----------



## hposnm

WOW!!!! 

It looks fabulous! I haven't seen this before but i'm not a MB fan.


----------



## kett

They look good to me but I am not an expert. They fit all of the characteristics of a legit pair and the seller has a good feedback history of selling brand name shoes.


----------



## dallas

CelticLuv said:


> Item: 100% AUTH Wmn's Yves Saint Laurent YSL Pumps Shoes sz 5
> Listing Number: 140392798832
> Seller: tokia2010
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-Wmns-Y...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item20b0101a70
> 
> are these authentic tribtoo heels? thank you!



Rotten pictures. They look fake to me.



loveyoumadly said:


> hi,
> 
> any know if YSL made the tribute mary janes with a wooden heel?
> I've seen them with a white heel or a black heel, but these are the only ones i have seen with wood.
> 
> They seem authentic otherwise.
> 
> Please help! Ending soon!!
> 
> Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT TRIBUTE MARY JANES SIZE 8!
> Listing Number: 280480289114
> Seller:salwaya87
> Link:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280480289114&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



I haven't seen that heel either. I don't know about these, the shape looks off but would fakers bother with a wooden heel? Sorry, I'm not much help.  



JetSetGo! said:


> I bought these and for some reason, I'm questioning their authenticity all of the sudden.
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts? I think I'm just being weird.
> 
> Item: Lanvin Ballet Flats
> Listing Number: 260562523521
> Seller: bienvenuedansmondressing
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...523521&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_822wt_1167
> Label inside says Hiver 2007



I don't see any red flags.



luv1218 said:


> These can&#8217;t be good right?
> Item: Something blue
> Listing Number: 270551497184
> Sellers Name: bellend3223
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item3efe2039e0
> Thanks!



Fake.


----------



## dallas

lilypad81 said:


> Are these real Manolos? They look great but I can't find any pictures of them in any other sources.
> 
> MANOLO BLAHNIK Leather + Satin Heels in Box 38 7.5 $890
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!



Authentic.


----------



## JuneHawk

luv1218 said:


> These cant be good right?
> Item: Something blue
> Listing Number: 270551497184
> Sellers Name: bellend3223
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item3efe2039e0
> Thanks!



They are not.


----------



## luv1218

Thanks!  Just wanted to double check before I reported it.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thanks, Dallas! I knew I was being weird.


----------



## lubasha88

Hello everyone!
I'm new to this forum. Could you please tell me if this pair of Marni shoes?





















Thanks!


----------



## uhkiwi

manolo mary janes

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120547116915&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


----------



## starlv

Hi, 

I got this pair of Miu Miu shoes and hope someone can check it out for me. TIA!!!

Item Name: MIU MIU Silver Metallic Heels Pumps Shoes Sz 6
Item number: 380216280124
Seller ID: linda*s***stuff 
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380216280124&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## dallas

lubasha88 said:


> Hello everyone!
> I'm new to this forum. Could you please tell me if this pair of Marni shoes?
> Thanks!



Welcome to the forum. These look good.



uhkiwi said:


> manolo mary janes
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120547116915&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123



Authentic.



starlv said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got this pair of Miu Miu shoes and hope someone can check it out for me. TIA!!!
> 
> Item Name: MIU MIU Silver Metallic Heels Pumps Shoes Sz 6
> Item number: 380216280124
> Seller ID: linda*s***stuff
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380216280124&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT



Authentic.


----------



## luv1218

What do you think of these?
Item:  Manolo Blahnik campari
Item number: 250602925836
Seller name: laglitterati
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250602925836&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
As always, the help is greatly appreciated!  Thanks so much!


----------



## dallas

luv1218 said:


> What do you think of these?
> Item:  Manolo Blahnik campari
> Item number: 250602925836
> Seller name: laglitterati
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250602925836&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> As always, the help is greatly appreciated!  Thanks so much!




They look good to me.


----------



## lubasha88

dallas said:


> Welcome to the forum. These look good.
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic.



They also have the signature bunny stitching on the sole of the shoes so I tend to think they are authentic.


----------



## Ruby732

Hello.  I did look and see that this had been previously posted, but the only reply I saw was that the posted link was not working.  Please try this and let me know.  Thank you!

Item: YSL Tribute Too Pumps 38 / 7.5-8
Listing Number: 170465650918
Seller: stanlong805
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Tribute-Too...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item27b08b68e6
Comments: I really know nothing about the YSL Tributes regarding what should / shouldn't be.  Any advice is appreciated.  Thank you.


----------



## luv1218

Thanks Dallas!!


----------



## maryg1

would you mind authenticate these please?
Item: Red Salvatore Ferragamo varina ballet pumps shoes 4 5
link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Red-Salvatore...omen_s_Shoes?hash=item3efe44fccf#ht_747wt_958
item number: 270553906383
seller: mon*boudoir

comments: what's your idea about wear on these shoes? and how do Varina run? I'm a 37 but my feet aren't narrow


----------



## *bubs

Hi i've already purchased these off ebay..Please authenticate them so I would know whether to return them or not. Thank you!


----------



## *bubs

More pics of the UGG cardy boots. =]


----------



## *bubs

*Note they were purchased from ebay UK (don't know if that makes a difference or not)..*

Tag: tia!


----------



## dallas

Ruby732 said:


> Hello.  I did look and see that this had been previously posted, but the only reply I saw was that the posted link was not working.  Please try this and let me know.  Thank you!
> 
> Item: YSL Tribute Too Pumps 38 / 7.5-8
> Listing Number: 170465650918
> Seller: stanlong805
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Tribute-Too...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item27b08b68e6
> Comments: I really know nothing about the YSL Tributes regarding what should / shouldn't be.  Any advice is appreciated.  Thank you.



These are fake. There are a number of things to look out for, stitching, overall shape, soles, logo, heel, etc.



maryg1 said:


> would you mind authenticate these please?
> Item: Red Salvatore Ferragamo varina ballet pumps shoes 4 5
> link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Red-Salvatore...omen_s_Shoes?hash=item3efe44fccf#ht_747wt_958
> item number: 270553906383
> seller: mon*boudoir
> 
> comments: what's your idea about wear on these shoes? and how do Varina run? I'm a 37 but my feet aren't narrow



I _think_ these are okay, but if I were you I would request a picture of the entire shoe so that you can get an better idea of their condition.



*bubs said:


> Hi i've already purchased these off ebay..Please authenticate them so I would know whether to return them or not. Thank you!



I am not an Ugg gal but my guess is, they are fake ... the stitching looks truly awful and this is a much faked style. I suggest you wait for one of our Ugg experts to give you a definitive answer.


----------



## Ruby732

Thank you, Dallas.


----------



## DT93

Hi can someone please help me authenticate these

Item:*YSL Tribute Patent Ankle Boots*
Listing Number: *260575123314*
Seller: *biljana091091*
Link: *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260575123314&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT*

The seller also sent me more photos on my personal email.


























Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## dallas

DT93 said:


> Hi can someone please help me authenticate these
> 
> Item:*YSL Tribute Patent Ankle Boots*
> Listing Number: *260575123314*
> Seller: *biljana091091*
> Link: *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260575123314&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT*
> 
> The seller also sent me more photos on my personal email.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!




These are fake.


----------



## DT93

thank you so much dallas! you saved me lots of trouble!


----------



## dallas

You're very welcome.


----------



## lubasha88

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230444904382&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## SingaConstanze

Okay here's a funny story. I've been watching a pair of Manolo Blahnik sandals on ebay but didn't bid, 'cause they had some stains on the upper part. Yesterday I found the same pair of Manolo's in a different size (not my size unfortunately) but then I discovered some differences between both pairs. Although they actually look very much the same, there is a clearly difference on the upper sole part! I tend to say the pair in size 6.5 is the fake one (I guess one of those pairs has to be fake otherwise they would look exactly alike) but I am not sure.

Here's the pair I didn't bid on:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380218184225&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Here's the other one:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250605900201&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

What do you think?


----------



## Martina_Italy

hi all! can you please authenticate these Manolo's for me???

Item: SATC CARRIE STOLEN MANOLO BLAHNIK SHOES 38.5 UK 5.5
link: http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380218020081&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
item number: 380218020081
seller: bzyk556

Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## SingaConstanze

Martina_Italy said:


> hi all! can you please authenticate these Manolo's for me???
> 
> Item: SATC CARRIE STOLEN MANOLO BLAHNIK SHOES 38.5 UK 5.5
> link: http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380218020081&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> item number: 380218020081
> seller: bzyk556
> 
> Thank you in advance!!!



I think they look good, here's a pic of fake ones:
http://www.manoloblahnikheels.org/m...ik-rhinestone-buckleorsay-white-sandals-p-347
 (the heel is different) and here you can take a look at the original ones:
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...=cat000000cat200648cat203100cat261003cat50001


----------



## dallas

lubasha88 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230444904382&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT



These look okay.



SingaConstanze said:


> Okay here's a funny story. I've been watching a pair of Manolo Blahnik sandals on ebay but didn't bid, 'cause they had some stains on the upper part. Yesterday I found the same pair of Manolo's in a different size (not my size unfortunately) but then I discovered some differences between both pairs. Although they actually look very much the same, there is a clearly difference on the upper sole part! I tend to say the pair in size 6.5 is the fake one (I guess one of those pairs has to be fake otherwise they would look exactly alike) but I am not sure.
> 
> Here's the pair I didn't bid on:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380218184225&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Here's the other one:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250605900201&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> What do you think?



I see what you mean about the insole, but both look authentic to me.



Martina_Italy said:


> hi all! can you please authenticate these Manolo's for me???
> 
> Item: SATC CARRIE STOLEN MANOLO BLAHNIK SHOES 38.5 UK 5.5
> link: http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380218020081&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> item number: 380218020081
> seller: bzyk556
> 
> Thank you in advance!!!



Authentic and gorgeous.


----------



## Martina_Italy

*dallas *and *SingaConstanze*, thank you!!


----------



## starlv

Hi, 

Need help to authenticate these shoes... TIA!!!

Item: Genuine Gucci Shoes UK4
Item no.: 150428271883
Seller: nat_0284
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Genuine-Gucci...iewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item230639450b

Item: GUCCI shoes - Mid Heel Slides 100% Authentic
Item no.: 330420106043
Seller: cockyboodie 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GUCCI-shoes-M...iewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item4cee92b33b


----------



## dallas

starlv said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need help to authenticate these shoes... TIA!!!
> 
> Item: Genuine Gucci Shoes UK4
> Item no.: 150428271883
> Seller: nat_0284
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Genuine-Gucci...iewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item230639450b
> 
> Item: GUCCI shoes - Mid Heel Slides 100% Authentic
> Item no.: 330420106043
> Seller: cockyboodie
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GUCCI-shoes-M...iewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item4cee92b33b




1. I think these are fake.

2. These look good.


----------



## indiglow

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/gymangel812/items/Marc_by_Marc_Jacobs_Black_Suede_Mouse_Flats_36

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230455407957&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Please and thank you!


----------



## dallas

indiglow said:


> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/gymangel812/items/Marc_by_Marc_Jacobs_Black_Suede_Mouse_Flats_36
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230455407957&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Please and thank you!




The first pair look good.

The second pair I think are fake.


----------



## SingaConstanze

What about this Manolo's? thanks

http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item35a854c84a


----------



## dallas

SingaConstanze said:


> What about this Manolo's? thanks
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item35a854c84a



These look good. I notice the seller says the insole length is 10.5 inches which seems big for a size 38.5, so you might want to ask them to measure again to be sure.


----------



## indiglow

dallas said:


> The first pair look good.
> 
> The second pair I think are fake.



I actually asked her if she had the receipt or box, but how do you think they're fake? She replied with this:



> Hi, sorry I don't have the receipt & original box.
> I  loved this shoe so much that I thought I am
> gonna keep it.  Unfortunately, I don't have so much
> chances to wear it since I am a  mom of two. I
> bought it in Marc Jacob store in New York at 403
> Bleeker  Street. Thanks for looking!


----------



## dallas

indiglow said:


> I actually asked her if she had the receipt or box, but how do you think they're fake? She replied with this:



A few things have me worried. The font on the right shoe looks very strange, as does the stitching on the ears and the nose doesn't look right. I am being super cautious because this style is _very_ highly faked. Perhaps wait and see if some of our expert Marc Jacobs gals could chime in and give their opinion?


----------



## CelticLuv

Authentic?

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Tribtoo 80 slingback 35.5 new!
Item no.: 260580634633
Seller: superstar4
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260580634633&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

thank you!


----------



## dallas

CelticLuv said:


> Authentic?
> 
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Tribtoo 80 slingback 35.5 new!
> Item no.: 260580634633
> Seller: superstar4
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260580634633&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> thank you!




These look good.


----------



## indiglow

*Item:* MJ Mouse Flats size 36
*Item No:* 260581222259
*Seller:* vanillamas1
*Link:* http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260581222259&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## dallas

indiglow said:


> *Item:* MJ Mouse Flats size 36
> *Item No:* 260581222259
> *Seller:* vanillamas1
> *Link:* http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260581222259&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



I doubt these are authentic, but please wait for a second opinion.


----------



## msJenna

Item: YSL TRIBTOO
Item Number:320511370455
seller: buttercuphoney
link

http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-platform-pu...men_s_Shoes?hash=item4a9ff764d7#ht_506wt_1167

please authenticate and I will love you forever and give you brownie points


----------



## CelticLuv

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Tribute shoes pumps sz. 35 or 5
Item no.: 250611391544
Seller: bonni25-2009
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Tribute-shoes-pumps-sz-35-or-5_W0QQitemZ250611391544QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item3a599a5c38

Please tell me these are authentic!! Thank you!


----------



## lovechanel920

They look pretty good to me.... see what others say.


----------



## SingaConstanze

I'm sure these are fake, asked the seller innocently if she is sure that the shoes are original and she replied "yes I think so, I'm 99% sure" haha...
http://cgi.ebay.at/Manolo-Blahnik-s...soires_Schuhe_Damenschuhe?hash=item35a86a704f

(she already has an negative feedback, saying the Manolo's she sells are fake and she's shipping from Sri Lanka)

And what about these?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Silver-Manolo-B...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item2559de65cf


----------



## jewels2u

SingaConstanze said:


> I'm sure these are fake, asked the seller innocently if she is sure that the shoes are original and she replied "yes I think so, I'm 99% sure" haha...
> http://cgi.ebay.at/Manolo-Blahnik-s...soires_Schuhe_Damenschuhe?hash=item35a86a704f
> 
> (she already has an negative feedback, saying the Manolo's she sells are fake and she's shipping from Sri Lanka)
> 
> Yes, certainly fake.
> 
> And what about these?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Silver-Manolo-B...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item2559de65cf



These silver ones look real to me and it is not a counterfeited style.


----------



## jewels2u

SingaConstanze said:


> I'm sure these are fake, asked the seller innocently if she is sure that the shoes are original and she replied "yes I think so, I'm 99% sure" haha...
> http://cgi.ebay.at/Manolo-Blahnik-s...soires_Schuhe_Damenschuhe?hash=item35a86a704f
> 
> (she already has an negative feedback, saying the Manolo's she sells are fake and she's shipping from Sri Lanka)
> 
> And what about these?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Silver-Manolo-B...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item2559de65cf





oh yea, that person selling the silver ones...i've actually bought from her before and got some great shoes.  honest seller.  real shoes.


----------



## dallas

CelticLuv said:


> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Tribute shoes pumps sz. 35 or 5
> Item no.: 250611391544
> Seller: bonni25-2009
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item3a599a5c38
> 
> Please tell me these are authentic!! Thank you!



They look fake to me.



SingaConstanze said:


> I'm sure these are fake, asked the seller innocently if she is sure that the shoes are original and she replied "yes I think so, I'm 99% sure" haha...
> http://cgi.ebay.at/Manolo-Blahnik-s...soires_Schuhe_Damenschuhe?hash=item35a86a704f
> 
> (she already has an negative feedback, saying the Manolo's she sells are fake and she's shipping from Sri Lanka)
> 
> And what about these?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Silver-Manolo-B...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item2559de65cf



First pair are fake.
Second pair look okay - as* jewels2u* said not a counterfeited style.


----------



## dallas

msJenna said:


> Item: YSL TRIBTOO
> Item Number:320511370455
> seller: buttercuphoney
> link
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-platform-pu...men_s_Shoes?hash=item4a9ff764d7#ht_506wt_1167
> 
> please authenticate and I will love you forever and give you brownie points



These look good. Although that does not look like a 4.5 inch heel as stated by the seller.


----------



## jewels2u

I love this one......FAKE shoes that are listed with recommendation to have the purse forum authenticate: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item483a143aa2


----------



## dallas

jewels2u said:


> I love this one......FAKE shoes that are listed with recommendation to have the purse forum authenticate:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item483a143aa2




What the? How very odd. There looks to be a vampire bite on one of the soles, done by the stores to prevent returns.


----------



## jewels2u

dallas said:


> What the? How very odd. There looks to be a vampire bite on one of the soles, done by the stores to prevent returns.



I know.  I didn't know if someone was trying to pretend they are real and thought that it would be a nice smokescreen to fakeness.  However, I've also heard of someone buying a fake online and then returning it to Nieman's....then, a person bought the returned fake that way.   Weird.


----------



## CelticLuv

dallas said:


> Originally Posted by *CelticLuv*
> 
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Tribute shoes pumps sz. 35 or 5
> Item no.: 250611391544
> Seller: bonni25-2009
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-L...item3a599a5c38
> 
> Please tell me these are authentic!! Thank you!
> 
> They look fake to me.



 would you be able to tell me what about them you think is fake? I was so hoping they were authentic. thanks Dallas!


----------



## dallas

CelticLuv said:


> would you be able to tell me what about them you think is fake? I was so hoping they were authentic. thanks Dallas!



At first glance I thought they may be authentic but a few things had me worried, two of them being the thickness of the sole right up to where it meets the heel, and if you have a look at the seller's 2nd picture, look at the alignment of the seam and heel on the right shoe - looks very crooked doesn't it? 
I know I am being cautious - I always am with highly faked styles - so perhaps one of the other girls could chime in and give their opinion. You could also ask for more pics if you wish - daylight pics, without all the  props.


----------



## uhkiwi

camellias are dirty but I can clean them - would love an opinion


----------



## c0uture

Item: Lanvin Shoes Light Brown & Pink US WOMEN 6-7-8-9 SIZES
Item no.: 120554403623
Seller: erdovatan
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Lanvin-Shoes-Light-Brown-Pink-US-WOMEN-6-7-8-9-SIZES_W0QQitemZ120554403623QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item1c119a3727#ht_3950wt_1162

New seller, Doesn't have proper pictures.. Anyone know if its legit or should I ask the seller questions?


----------



## dallas

c0uture said:


> Item: Lanvin Shoes Light Brown & Pink US WOMEN 6-7-8-9 SIZES
> Item no.: 120554403623
> Seller: erdovatan
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Lanvin-Shoes-Li...en_s_Shoes?hash=item1c119a3727#ht_3950wt_1162
> 
> New seller, Doesn't have proper pictures.. Anyone know if its legit or should I ask the seller questions?



Too many red flags, I would stay away.


----------



## dallas

uhkiwi said:


> camellias are dirty but I can clean them - would love an opinion



These look to be authentic.


----------



## leikili

Hi,
could you kindly give me your opinion on those shoes (Burberry and Gucci). I think they are both fake but I would like to know what you think.
http://s798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/leikili07/Shoes/

Many thanks!


----------



## maria-mixalis

I won these sneakers..Can you authenticate them??
Item:LOUIS VUITTON X KANYE WEST JASPER SIZE UK 9 / 10 PINK
Item No:330420155987
Seller Id:topsava
Link:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330420155987&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Thank you


----------



## CelticLuv

dallas said:


> At first glance I thought they may be authentic but a few things had me worried, two of them being the thickness of the sole right up to where it meets the heel, and if you have a look at the seller's 2nd picture, look at the alignment of the seam and heel on the right shoe - looks very crooked doesn't it?
> I know I am being cautious - I always am with highly faked styles - so perhaps one of the other girls could chime in and give their opinion. You could also ask for more pics if you wish - daylight pics, without all the  props.



wow. I really do see what you mean with the sole and back seam. I even compared to YSL's site pics (big difference). I asked the seller for daylight pics but I am highly doubting they are authentic.
Thank you so much Dallas, you're awesome!


----------



## dallas

leikili said:


> Hi,
> could you kindly give me your opinion on those shoes (Burberry and Gucci). I think they are both fake but I would like to know what you think.
> http://s798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/leikili07/Shoes/
> 
> Many thanks!



I need more pictures please.



maria-mixalis said:


> I won these sneakers..Can you authenticate them??
> Item:LOUIS VUITTON X KANYE WEST JASPER SIZE UK 9 / 10 PINK
> Item No:330420155987
> Seller Id:topsava
> Link:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330420155987&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Thank you



These look fake to me.


----------



## PrincessFashion

Please authenticate these pumps. Would you by any chance know the name of the fabric?  I'm wondering if it's felt.  

Thanks!


----------



## LH405

Please help! 
Item: New Tribute Tribtoo 
Number: 130382795842
Seller:  amalfie_coast
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/New-YSL-Tribute...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item1e5b6b9442

Looks sort of fake imo, even though I don't own any Tribs (yet!) and someone left feedback saying one of her other items was a fake so I have my doubts.  
TIA!


----------



## LH405

Opinions on this old style of pink leather Blahniks? 

Listing: 330421444290
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330421444290&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## JetSetGo!

uhkiwi said:


> camellias are dirty but I can clean them - would love an opinion



these look good to me.


----------



## JetSetGo!

LH405 said:


> Opinions on this old style of pink leather Blahniks?
> 
> Listing: 330421444290
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330421444290&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



yes, these look like an older style.


----------



## JetSetGo!

LH405 said:


> Please help!
> Item: New Tribute Tribtoo
> Number: 130382795842
> Seller:  amalfie_coast
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/New-YSL-Tribute...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item1e5b6b9442
> 
> Looks sort of fake imo, even though I don't own any Tribs (yet!) and someone left feedback saying one of her other items was a fake so I have my doubts.
> TIA!




these do not look good to me, but wait for Dallas or another opinion as I'm not the best with YSL.


----------



## JetSetGo!

PrincessFashion said:


> Please authenticate these pumps. Would you by any chance know the name of the fabric?  I'm wondering if it's felt.
> 
> Thanks!



These just look vintage to me, not fake. It looks more like crepe than felt.


----------



## iceellen

Hi. I bought a pair of PRADA shoes (a lot time ago, actually).But I didn't know that I can auth this here. So can someone help me with them?
Item:Womens Shoes PRADA Tan Suede Size 37 7 New w/o Box
Seller: probstein123
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120517593068
Comment: Shoes are very heavy and hard. Really doubt if they are authentic...

Thanks.


----------



## jewels2u

LH405 said:


> Opinions on this old style of pink leather Blahniks?
> 
> Listing: 330421444290
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330421444290&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



authentic.


----------



## carol76

Please authenticate:

Manolo Blahnik Black Leather Stiletto Boots-Sz 37
Item - Item No. - 110519536472
Seller -babssite 
Link - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110519536472

Is it normal that the label is on the side and not on the insole as shown in the 2nd pic?

Thank you!~


----------



## dallas

LH405 said:


> Please help!
> Item: New Tribute Tribtoo
> Number: 130382795842
> Seller:  amalfie_coast
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/New-YSL-Tribute...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item1e5b6b9442
> 
> Looks sort of fake imo, even though I don't own any Tribs (yet!) and someone left feedback saying one of her other items was a fake so I have my doubts.
> TIA!



Fake.



iceellen said:


> Hi. I bought a pair of PRADA shoes (a lot time ago, actually).But I didn't know that I can auth this here. So can someone help me with them?
> Item:Womens Shoes PRADA Tan Suede Size 37 7 New w/o Box
> Seller: probstein123
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120517593068
> Comment: Shoes are very heavy and hard. Really doubt if they are authentic...
> 
> Thanks.



I think these are fake. 



carol76 said:


> Please authenticate:
> 
> Manolo Blahnik Black Leather Stiletto Boots-Sz 37
> Item - Item No. - 110519536472
> Seller -babssite
> Link - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110519536472
> 
> Is it normal that the label is on the side and not on the insole as shown in the 2nd pic?
> 
> Thank you!~



Could you ask for some clear pictures of the insole label and the sole please?


----------



## shell_belle

Can someone please help to authenticate these:

Item: YSL Divine Ankle Boot
Number: 120553741318
Seller:  ifonlyfashion
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-YSL-Yves-Sa...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item1c11901c06

Thank you!


----------



## dallas

shell_belle said:


> Can someone please help to authenticate these:
> 
> Item: YSL Divine Ankle Boot
> Number: 120553741318
> Seller:  ifonlyfashion
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-YSL-Yves-Sa...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item1c11901c06
> 
> Thank you!




Authentic.


----------



## J*Mart

Here are some Tory Burch Revas I've been eyeing
1.
Number: 270560593030
Seller: naflalo
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270560593030&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

2.
Number: 130381220639
Seller: cedar-springs 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130381220639&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

3.
Number: 160423198707
Seller: jackieny28 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160423198707&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

TIA!


----------



## spiffdeb

Are theseTods authentic? I bought them not realizing that shoes are faked (how stupid, right??)

Auction number: 140391098698
Seller: downtowngal
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140391098698&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## jewels2u

carol76 said:


> Please authenticate:
> 
> Manolo Blahnik Black Leather Stiletto Boots-Sz 37
> Item - Item No. - 110519536472
> Seller -babssite
> Link - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110519536472
> 
> Is it normal that the label is on the side and not on the insole as shown in the 2nd pic?
> 
> Thank you!~



i've seen this label like this before, however, there's always a chance someone just sewed it in so like Dallas says get more pics.  I would want to see the sole logo but I really do think they are most likely authentic.


----------



## jewels2u

LH405 said:


> Please help!
> Item: New Tribute Tribtoo
> Number: 130382795842
> Seller:  amalfie_coast
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/New-YSL-Tribute...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item1e5b6b9442
> 
> Looks sort of fake imo, even though I don't own any Tribs (yet!) and someone left feedback saying one of her other items was a fake so I have my doubts.
> TIA!



yes, and she's also selling fake Blahniks.  I would NEVER buy from ebay Australia.  They won't let you return the fakes either without proof from a store in writing.  They don't take down the fake listings if you report them.  Ebay Aussie is lousy.  I only buy from ebay U.S.


----------



## LH405

Thank you very much! Any opinion on these other pink Manolo Blahniks?


----------



## dallas

spiffdeb said:


> Are theseTods authentic? I bought them not realizing that shoes are faked (how stupid, right??)
> 
> Auction number: 140391098698
> Seller: downtowngal
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140391098698&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT



These look good



LH405 said:


> Thank you very much! Any opinion on these other pink Manolo Blahniks?



These look okay but can you post a pic. of the sole please?


----------



## LH405

Thank you so much for helping, I think they are real since this is unique style and probably never was copied, but I want an expert Blahniksta to verify! Thanks again.


----------



## carol76

jewels2u said:


> i've seen this label like this before, however, there's always a chance someone just sewed it in so like Dallas says get more pics. I would want to see the sole logo but I really do think they are most likely authentic.


 
Hi,
Here are more pics of the label and the sole. Do you think these are authentic?

thank you!


----------



## dallas

LH405 said:


> Thank you so much for helping, I think they are real since this is unique style and probably never was copied, but I want an expert Blahniksta to verify! Thanks again.



Yes, these are authentic.



carol76 said:


> Hi,
> Here are more pics of the label and the sole. Do you think these are authentic?
> 
> thank you!



Authentic.


----------



## jewels2u

LH405 said:


> Thank you very much! Any opinion on these other pink Manolo Blahniks?



authentic


----------



## CelticLuv

Item: Yves Tribute shoes boots blue soles heels sz. 35 or 5 
Number: 250616036875
Seller: bonni25-2009
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Tribute-shoes-boots-blue-soles-heels-sz-35-or-5_W0QQitemZ250616036875QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item3a59e13e0b

and 
Item: Tribute shoes pumps heels sz. 35 or 5 
Number: 250616030050
Seller: bonni25-2009
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Tribute-shoes-pumps-heels-sz-35-or-5_W0QQitemZ250616030050QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item3a59e12362

thank you!


----------



## dallas

CelticLuv said:


> Item: Yves Tribute shoes boots blue soles heels sz. 35 or 5
> Number: 250616036875
> Seller: bonni25-2009
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Tribute-sh...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item3a59e13e0b
> 
> and
> Item: Tribute shoes pumps heels sz. 35 or 5
> Number: 250616030050
> Seller: bonni25-2009
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Tribute-shoes-p...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item3a59e12362
> 
> thank you!



Boy, this seller knows how to take "sneaky" pictures. I am sure these are fake though, but I would love to see some more, close up and taken in daylight.


----------



## babyphoenix

This is my first pair of Manolo Blahnik and how lucky was I to find it cheap at a 2nd hand store. I want to make sure it's real before the return policy expires.

Also, if anyone can give me a clue as how to tie them I'd really appreciate it!  The straps are too stiff that it will loosen when tied in a bow.  Not sure how it's supposed to stay on my feet 

And is anyone familiar with what style/name this is?
I really appreciate all the help I can get.  Thank you all!!  I'm so excited!!


----------



## jewels2u

babyphoenix said:


> This is my first pair of Manolo Blahnik and how lucky was I to find it cheap at a 2nd hand store. I want to make sure it's real before the return policy expires.
> 
> Also, if anyone can give me a clue as how to tie them I'd really appreciate it!  The straps are too stiff that it will loosen when tied in a bow.  Not sure how it's supposed to stay on my feet
> 
> And is anyone familiar with what style/name this is?
> I really appreciate all the help I can get.  Thank you all!!  I'm so excited!!



authentic!  you could tie them on the back of the foot.  enjoy your first pair of blahniks!


----------



## pursefan06

*Hello everyone!! I need some help with these PRADA flip flops. Thanks for your help!!*

ITEM:  NEW Prada Women's black heel sandals 39/9
NUMBER: 170473601074
SELLER:  paintballdude790 
LINK: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170473601074&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

ITEM: Prada Sport Black Nylon Flip Flops sz 39 
NUMBER: 290425457400
SELLER: celebrityowned 
LINK: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290425457400&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## dallas

pursefan06 said:


> *Hello everyone!! I need some help with these PRADA flip flops. Thanks for your help!!*
> 
> ITEM:  NEW Prada Women's black heel sandals 39/9
> NUMBER: 170473601074
> SELLER:  paintballdude790
> LINK: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170473601074&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> ITEM: Prada Sport Black Nylon Flip Flops sz 39
> NUMBER: 290425457400
> SELLER: celebrityowned
> LINK: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290425457400&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



I don't like the look of the first pair. Second pair look okay.


----------



## pursefan06

dallas said:


> I don't like the look of the first pair. Second pair look okay.


 
Thank you Dallas for the quick reply!!


----------



## dallas

You're welcome.


----------



## byla

For authentic Prada knowledgeable peeps out there, can you let me know if these are authentic:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...91193&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_7117wt_1026

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...842958&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1017

THANKS!!


----------



## jewels2u

byla said:


> For authentic Prada knowledgeable peeps out there, can you let me know if these are authentic:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...91193&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_7117wt_1026
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...842958&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1017
> 
> THANKS!!



i don't trust the first pair but the 2nd looks authentic.


----------



## byla

jewels2u said:


> i don't trust the first pair but the 2nd looks authentic.



Thanks!!


----------



## CelticLuv

Item: Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Sandals 35.5
Number: 120557762884
Seller: calisnoopy
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Tribute-Sandals-35-5-/120557762884?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c11cd7944

thank you!


----------



## jewels2u

Dallas, I hope you are around today.  Have you ever seen a Blahnik like this?  Check out the sole:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170472843016&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

I emailed her and she said she didn't treat them or anything.  I know Blahnik very, very well and I've never seen anything like this.  Have you?


----------



## dallas

jewels2u said:


> Dallas, I hope you are around today.  Have you ever seen a Blahnik like this?  Check out the sole:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170472843016&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> I emailed her and she said she didn't treat them or anything.  I know Blahnik very, very well and I've never seen anything like this.  Have you?



Yes I have. They also came in red, teal, yellow, pink, violet, etc. The sole does look different to the usual, but I believe these are authentic.


----------



## dallas

CelticLuv said:


> Item: Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Sandals 35.5
> Number: 120557762884
> Seller: calisnoopy
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-YSL-Y...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c11cd7944
> 
> thank you!



Authentic.


----------



## uhkiwi

another tribute pair
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290426147701&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
seller: fab52020
according to seller, shoes were purchased at Yves St laurent store in Bal Harbor Fl


----------



## dallas

uhkiwi said:


> another tribute pair
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290426147701&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> seller: fab52020
> according to seller, shoes were purchased at Yves St laurent store in Bal Harbor Fl



I'd like to see more pictures but from what I can see, these look to be authentic.


----------



## luv1218

What do you think of this sellers shoes?  I am pretty sure that they are good, especially since Speedah confirmed the CLs were, but I just want to double check about the rest of them.  

Seller : swedishchef!
Link : http://clothing.shop.ebay.com/Womens-Shoes-/63889/i.html?_catref=1&_fln=1&_ipg=&_ssn=swedishchef%21&_trksid=p3911.c0.m282

Thanks so much!  I appreciate the help!


----------



## dallas

luv1218 said:


> What do you think of this sellers shoes?  I am pretty sure that they are good, especially since Speedah confirmed the CLs were, but I just want to double check about the rest of them.
> 
> Seller : swedishchef!
> Link : http://clothing.shop.ebay.com/Women..._ipg=&_ssn=swedishchef!&_trksid=p3911.c0.m282
> 
> Thanks so much!  I appreciate the help!



They look okay to me.


----------



## luv1218

Thanks so much dallas!


----------



## mrsronaldo

I'm sorry i cant find the authenticate this thread for ysl shoes so i just post it here,

so here's a link to it

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tribute-shoes-pu...item3a59e12362

i love the color!!!!!!


----------



## dallas

mrsronaldo said:


> I'm sorry i cant find the authenticate this thread for ysl shoes so i just post it here,
> 
> so here's a link to it
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Tribute-shoes-pu...item3a59e12362
> 
> i love the color!!!!!!



Link says listing removed.


----------



## SingaConstanze

Here's a nice pair of Manolo's, I doubt their authenticity... it says the style is called "veya" - never heard of it and when I google I get 99% of results in turkish lol
http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280491355718&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## CelticLuv

dallas said:


> Originally Posted by *CelticLuv*
> 
> Item: Tribute shoes pumps heels sz. 35 or 5
> Number: 250616030050
> Seller: bonni25-2009
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Tribute-shoes-pu...item3a59e12362
> 
> thank you!
> 
> Boy, this seller knows how to take "sneaky" pictures. I am sure these are fake though, but I would love to see some more, close up and taken in daylight.



Dallas, here are some additional pics the seller sent me, she states they're authentic of course. The YSL logo causes me concern and the listing mentions clear plastic protection on the heel (does YSL do that?).
What do you think? auction ends today. *Thanks!*


----------



## maryg1

can you pls. take a look at this pair?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Jimmy-Choo-sh...omen_s_Shoes?hash=item45f26e133e#ht_500wt_975
How do Jimmy Choo run? I'm usually a 37


----------



## jewels2u

SingaConstanze said:


> Here's a nice pair of Manolo's, I doubt their authenticity... it says the style is called "veya" - never heard of it and when I google I get 99% of results in turkish lol
> http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280491355718&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



They look authentic.  I had these in Lavender and these were in the Manolo store in NYC in Lavender.  They are EXPENSIVE, too.


----------



## jewels2u

maryg1 said:


> can you pls. take a look at this pair?
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Jimmy-Choo-sh...omen_s_Shoes?hash=item45f26e133e#ht_500wt_975
> How do Jimmy Choo run? I'm usually a 37



those look great.  choos run 1/2 size small so you'd want 37.5....looks like they'd work for you.


----------



## maryg1

^thank you!


----------



## CelticLuv

any thoughts on my Blue YSL pumps above?

also, how do these BeBe's look? is the seller reputable? thanks!
Item: New BEBE LIZA TORTOISE Brown Patent Leather zs 5
Number: 220587472098
Seller: 2006victoriao
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/New-BEBE-LIZA-TORTOISE-Brown-Patent-Leather-zs-5-/220587472098?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item335c09b4e2


----------



## starlv

Hi, 

Can I get an opinion on these shoes... TIA!!!

Item name: GUCCI BLACK PATENT LEATHER STILLETO SHOES 
Item no.: 290426572693
Seller: adzal0
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290426572693&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## dallas

CelticLuv said:


> Dallas, here are some additional pics the seller sent me, she states they're authentic of course. The YSL logo causes me concern and the listing mentions clear plastic protection on the heel (does YSL do that?).
> What do you think? auction ends today. *Thanks!*



I still call fake.



CelticLuv said:


> any thoughts on my Blue YSL pumps above?
> 
> also, how do these BeBe's look? is the seller reputable? thanks!
> Item: New BEBE LIZA TORTOISE Brown Patent Leather zs 5
> Number: 220587472098
> Seller: 2006victoriao
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/New-BEBE-LIZA-T...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item335c09b4e2



I don't think these are authentic.



starlv said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I get an opinion on these shoes... TIA!!!
> 
> Item name: GUCCI BLACK PATENT LEATHER STILLETO SHOES
> Item no.: 290426572693
> Seller: adzal0
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290426572693&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



These look good.


----------



## SingaConstanze

jewels2u said:


> They look authentic.  I had these in Lavender and these were in the Manolo store in NYC in Lavender.  They are EXPENSIVE, too.




Great to hear! 

Do you know if the style is really called "veya"? I'd adore them as wedding heels, so beautiful!


----------



## valin_one




----------



## valin_one

Item Name:Jimmy Choo Brown Piri Platform d'Orsay Sandal Shoe Pump
Listing number:320520283245
Seller name or ID:riheke
Working Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320520283245&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments:Hi girls pleaseee help me to authenticate this jimmy shoes


----------



## jewels2u

SingaConstanze said:


> Great to hear!
> 
> Do you know if the style is really called "veya"? I'd adore them as wedding heels, so beautiful!



I do believe they are called veya.   it does sound right.  the reason you can't find on the web is because it's a pretty rare style.


----------



## dallas

valin_one said:


> Item Name:Jimmy Choo Brown Piri Platform d'Orsay Sandal Shoe Pump
> Listing number:320520283245
> Seller name or ID:riheke
> Working Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320520283245&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comments:Hi girls pleaseee help me to authenticate this jimmy shoes




Authentic.


----------



## valin_one

thank you very much my friend


----------



## valin_one

H i girls can someone help me with this Gucci pairs pleaseee
Item Name:GUCCI $795 Brown Suede Studded Babouska Sandals,41/10
Item Number:350342285964
Seller ID:zeeboutique
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350342285964&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Item Name:GUCCI"MALAGA KID"RUNWAY BLACK SWEDE FRINGE SANDAL 40/10
Item Number:110522621699
Seller ID:agnes2908
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110522621699&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## dallas

valin_one said:


> H i girls can someone help me with this Gucci pairs pleaseee
> Item Name:GUCCI $795 Brown Suede Studded Babouska Sandals,41/10
> Item Number:350342285964
> Seller ID:zeeboutique
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350342285964&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Item Name:GUCCI"MALAGA KID"RUNWAY BLACK SWEDE FRINGE SANDAL 40/10
> Item Number:110522621699
> Seller ID:agnes2908
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110522621699&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT




Both authentic. And you are very welcome.


----------



## troipattes

CelticLuv said:


> any thoughts on my Blue YSL pumps above?
> 
> also, how do these BeBe's look? is the seller reputable? thanks!
> Item: New BEBE LIZA TORTOISE Brown Patent Leather zs 5
> Number: 220587472098
> Seller: 2006victoriao
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/New-BEBE-LIZA-T...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item335c09b4e2




Hi

As said by Dallas, these are good. And the seller is highly recommandable. I bought 2 times at this store and I was never disappointed


----------



## dallas

troipattes said:


> Hi
> 
> *As said by Dallas, these are good.* And the seller is highly recommandable. I bought 2 times at this store and I was never disappointed



Sorry but I said I don't think they are authentic. I may be wrong, but I have my reasons.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Hi ladies, I had purchased a few Jimmy Choo items on ebay about a year ago. Way before I ever discovered tpf. I was hoping you can authenticate it for me. These are pics that I took recently.

Item Name: Jimmy Choo Flats
Item Number: 
Seller ID: 
Link:


----------



## crazzee_shopper

And these Jimmy Choo heels. TIA!


----------



## ll91

wrong thread sorry. delete please


----------



## troipattes

dallas said:


> Sorry but I said I don't think they are authentic. I may be wrong, but I have my reasons.



I was talking about the Bebe ones and victoriao seller of course


----------



## jewels2u

crazzee_shopper said:


> And these Jimmy Choo heels. TIA!



authentic.  

i think the other one's are authentic, too....because that is not a counterfeited style.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

jewels2u said:


> authentic.
> 
> i think the other one's are authentic, too....because that is not a counterfeited style.



Thanks!


----------



## indiglow

*Item Name:* Auth Marc Jacobs Patent Mouse Head Flats Black US6
*Item Number:* 260590638838
*Seller ID:* pmfor_fun
*Link:* http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260590638838&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123

Please and thanks!


----------



## dallas

indiglow said:


> *Item Name:* Auth Marc Jacobs Patent Mouse Head Flats Black US6
> *Item Number:* 260590638838
> *Seller ID:* pmfor_fun
> *Link:* http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260590638838&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123
> 
> Please and thanks!



They look fake to me.


----------



## starlv

Hi

Can I trouble u again to check out these ones... TIA

Item name: Prada killer heels! Oyster grey satin shoes. 36/3.5
Item no.: 170474555884
Seller: little_flymo 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170474555884&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Item name: Prada Shoes - Mocca coloured kitten heels 
Item no.: 280493650787
Seller: jccthriftshop 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280493650787&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Item name: Gucci Patent Shoes 
Item no.: 150436459713
Seller: slomeosi  
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150436459713&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## 88lifestyle88

Any expert can help me to authenticate this shoes? Is the seller reputable? THANKS


Item name: Manolo Blahnik shoes
Item no: 250619731240
Seller: grandmasthings
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250619731240&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Bagaday

My brand new Bettyle Muller black wedge sandals - LOVE THEM!!!

OOPS-sorry, clicked on the wrong thread.  This is why I need to wear my glasses more often.


----------



## jewels2u

88lifestyle88 said:


> Any expert can help me to authenticate this shoes? Is the seller reputable? THANKS
> 
> 
> Item name: Manolo Blahnik shoes
> Item no: 250619731240
> Seller: grandmasthings
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250619731240&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



these look authentic from the upper, but just to be 100% sure I'd want to see the sole.  I do think they are real, though.


----------



## jewels2u

starlv said:


> Hi
> 
> Can I trouble u again to check out these ones... TIA
> 
> Item name: Prada killer heels! Oyster grey satin shoes. 36/3.5
> Item no.: 170474555884
> Seller: little_flymo
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170474555884&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Item name: Prada Shoes - Mocca coloured kitten heels
> Item no.: 280493650787
> Seller: jccthriftshop
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280493650787&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Item name: Gucci Patent Shoes
> Item no.: 150436459713
> Seller: slomeosi
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150436459713&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



i don't know gucci at all but the two prada look authentic.


----------



## luxuryfever

Hi, I emailed the seller asking if the shoes are authentic (since the auction doesn't mention it) but havn't recieved a reponse yet. Since the auction is ending soon I was hoping that the experts here might have some insight on the authenticity..

Item name: YSL TRIBUTE HEELS
Item no: 150435081708 
Seller: great*find*fashion
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150435081708&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123#ht_500wt_1182

TIA!!!


----------



## classicsgirl

Hello,
Can someone please help me authenticate the YSL tribtoo pumps:
Item name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Platforms Size 37 7 Aus
URL:
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150434223432&_trksid=p2759.l1259
Seller: lovesuzy
Number: 150434223432

Thanks!


----------



## dallas

classicsgirl said:


> Hello,
> Can someone please help me authenticate the YSL tribtoo pumps:
> Item name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Platforms Size 37 7 Aus
> URL:
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150434223432&_trksid=p2759.l1259
> Seller: lovesuzy
> Number: 150434223432
> 
> Thanks!



I'd like to see better pictures, but so far these look fake.


----------



## classicsgirl

Thanks!


----------



## panosmon

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Post any questions regarding authenticity of shoes, boots, etc. . .  or Sellers here.


Hi i would like your opinion for this pair of gucci shoes

*Item Name:*GUCCI SNEAKERS
* Item Number:*260584815585
* Seller ID:*brands.italia
* Link:*http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thank you for helping me


----------



## panosmon

Hello
does anyone know if the Best Gucci shoes store is fake??
http://www.bestguccishoes.com
It seems to be lockated in..China!!


----------



## jewels2u

panosmon said:


> Hello
> does anyone know if the Best Gucci shoes store is fake??
> http://www.bestguccishoes.com
> It seems to be lockated in..China!!



totally fake.


----------



## jewels2u

Ladies, do you mind reporting some of the fakes I put in the hall of shame page for reporting (starts at bottom of this page and onto next one).

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...er-hall-shame-report-fakes-here-565491-2.html

These fake sellers can only be stopped with your help.


----------



## epicurepeter

does anyone know how to legit check some gucci? 

item: Gucci Thong flip flops/sandals
seller: non-ebay 















thanks in advance!


----------



## jewels2u

Dallas the genius are you out there today??? 

I think these are real but just wanted to make double sure with a 2nd opinion.


----------



## fashion_mom1

Hi I found some CHANEL birdcage shoes today. They are like photo 1. *And photo 3-4 ARE OF ACTUAL SHOES.* Please let me know. THANKS


----------



## dallas

jewels2u said:


> Dallas the genius are you out there today???
> 
> I think these are real but just wanted to make double sure with a 2nd opinion.



No genius here, just a lover of shoes.
Now, these have me confuzzled because I thought this particular style had "Made in Italy" on the insole ... but they look okay. 



fashion_mom1 said:


> Hi I found some CHANEL birdcage shoes today. They are like photo 1. *And photo 3-4 ARE OF ACTUAL SHOES.* Please let me know. THANKS



I think these are okay but can I please see a side-on picture?


----------



## Tenley10

before i bid on these:

Dior Couture Runway Platform Wedges Violet 39.5 $925 !!
Item #:180497516675
Seller:fashionista110
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180497516675&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

thanks!


----------



## MillerRocks

Hi I'm intrested in bidding on my first pair of Gucci sandals. Could you please authenticate for me? There is one day left and so far they have 13 bids. Thank you very much. 

$395 GUCCI Brown SILVER G LOGO THONG Summer SANDALS
Item number: 400117041266 
Seller: mlbug (5087)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400117041266&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## itilliee

NEW Tory Burch Shoes Ballet Flats Leather Black Size 7
Item #:110524257152
Seller:thomaang2010 (2)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110524257152&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
^
i asked the seller if its authentic. and she/he said yes its authentic.




Tory Burch Snakeskin Reva Ballet Ballerina Flat Shoes 7
Item #:200464049863
Seller:tiger-lilly-2004  ( 10326
http://cgi.ebay.com/Tory-Burch-Snak...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2eac96a6c7

^ this seller has a lot of torys for 99.99 + usually.


----------



## troipattes

jewels2u said:


> Ladies, do you mind reporting some of the fakes I put in the hall of shame page for reporting (starts at bottom of this page and onto next one).
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...er-hall-shame-report-fakes-here-565491-2.html
> 
> These fake sellers can only be stopped with your help.



DONE my dear !! Of course we all have to report, for sure we cannot stand people selling these lowcost shoes as genuine designer's !


----------



## Aniski

Hi!  I just received these and just wanted to make sure they are authentic.  TIA!


----------



## pauline_sweden

Hi all!!!
I need your help...I bought these ysl pumps but its something about them that doesnt feel right could you help me please with telling me if they are authentic..i havenever bought ysl before..i am a louboutingirl..i biught them from ebay from a seller with good reputation...
the digitnumber in the shoe is DL 220604

more pictures in th next post

thank you for your help


----------



## pauline_sweden

here are the rest of the pictures..
i have one more picture of the dustbag i will upload in the next one...


----------



## pauline_sweden

this is the last picture..I really need your help on this one...
take care


----------



## dallas

pauline_sweden said:


> Hi all!!!
> I need your help...I bought these ysl pumps but its something about them that doesnt feel right could you help me please with telling me if they are authentic..i havenever bought ysl before..i am a louboutingirl..i biught them from ebay from a seller with good reputation...
> the digitnumber in the shoe is DL 220604
> 
> more pictures in th next post
> 
> thank you for your help



I'm sorry, but I believe these are fake.


----------



## simp

Any ferragamo experts to verify the following:

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Varina Leather Flats Calce 8B
Listing number:320485971267
Seller name or ID: worldcosmeticsinc
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Salvatore-Ferrag...#ht_2390wt_941

Item Name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Red Patent Flats/Pumps!8C
Listing number:360254344652
Seller name or ID: desire009
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/SALVATORE-FERRAG...t_10881wt_1167


----------



## dallas

simp said:


> Any ferragamo experts to verify the following:
> 
> Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Varina Leather Flats Calce 8B
> Listing number:320485971267
> Seller name or ID: worldcosmeticsinc
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Salvatore-Ferrag...#ht_2390wt_941
> 
> Item Name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Red Patent Flats/Pumps!8C
> Listing number:360254344652
> Seller name or ID: desire009
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/SALVATORE-FERRAG...t_10881wt_1167




I am not a Ferragamo gal but I would stay away from both of those auctions - sorry, I'm not much help. Perhaps a Ferragamo expert can chime in and give you their opinion.


----------



## fashion_mom1

Please authenticate these Chanel shoes. THANKS


----------



## vara90263

Hi everyone

Here are some red Bally heels- Marked "FENIX 22 BALLY of Switzerland" and "5 E A107901 08" 

They seem beautiful to me- are they real? Thanks so much xx

http://www.flickr.com/photos/5303807...57623830801343


Thanks!


----------



## pauline_sweden

dallas said:


> I'm sorry, but I believe these are fake.


 
really..and I paid 100 dollar tax aswell...this is the first time I get fooled..i guess ebay isnt that fakefree after all..thank you for the help..
enjoy your weekend


----------



## pauline_sweden

i am thinking of buying these but doesnt they look to long...i compared them to the one ot footcandyshoes.com and footcandys looked more pumpalike...yhe only problem is that i live in sweden so i cant buy them from the store but are the shoes on this link the same or not
thank you..and dont forget to enjoy the weekend

http://www.intermixonline.com/product/shoes-and-handbags/shoes-+heels/preorder+maniac+patent+pumps-+tan.do?sortby=ourPicks


----------



## Missazx

Could someone let me know if they think these Chanel flats are fake? I realize there are tons of fakes on this style but am always hopeful  Thanks so much!!!!

Item Name: CHANEL CAMBON BALLET FLATS 8.5/9 BLACK QUILTED WHITE
Listing number:280498812854
Seller name or ID: needlenwood
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/CHANEL-CAMBON-BALLET-FLATS-8-5-9-BLACK-QUILTED-WHITE-/280498812854?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item414f0837b6


----------



## Nola

Trying my luck on these Chanel shoes here

Item Name (if you know it): Chanel leather thongs
Link (if available):http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...=STRK:MEWNX:IT  Ended.
Seller:tracynamber  
Who took the pictures: Me
Comments: Ladies, can you help me authenticate these Chanel thongs  /sandals I just received as I´m not familiar with this model? I bought  them on ebay and would love to be sure before I pass these on as they  are too small for me and before I leave feedback. Thank you so much in  advance.


----------



## lorena26

Who knows if the Authentic YSL tribute Sandals come with a date code on them?


----------



## troipattes

Hi everybody

Is anyone familiar with Camilla Skovgaard shoes ? The seller has no feedback...

Item Name: Camilla Skovgaard Python Sandal
Listing number:150438993528
Seller name or ID: mwg145
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150438993528&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



And what about these YSL sandals ? I did not know they exist in white...

Item Name: yves saint laurent pumps size 37 
Listing number:160427849118
Seller name or ID: slonsieke
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160427849118&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Thanks !


----------



## lovetoshop390

Item Name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Too Blk Pat. w Blue Sole
Listing number: 220597347775
Seller name or ID: tyranchela
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=220597347775

Please and thank you =)


----------



## troipattes

lovetoshop390 said:


> Item Name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Too Blk Pat. w Blue Sole
> Listing number: 220597347775
> Seller name or ID: tyranchela
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=220597347775
> 
> Please and thank you =)




Fake

I did report them. Please do so !


----------



## shop_459

I am about to order something from them and want to make sure they carry authentic shoes. Thanks


----------



## bagsforme

I have.  No problems.  They are authentic.


----------



## shop_459

Thanx


----------



## epicurepeter

can anyone help me with the gucci flip flops posted on the last page? or can i private message someone?


----------



## CelticLuv

Item Name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Tribtoo 80 slingback 35.5 new!
Listing number: 260595608351
Seller name: superstar4
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260595608351&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

thank you!


----------



## MariaCS

Hello,
These look too good to be true, plus the seller has no feedback as a seller, any Jimmy Choo expert out here?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...474637&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_783wt_1167

Thank you so much!


----------



## jewels2u

MariaCS said:


> Hello,
> These look too good to be true, plus the seller has no feedback as a seller, any Jimmy Choo expert out here?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...474637&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_783wt_1167
> 
> Thank you so much!



You may wait for Dallas to confirm before you bid but I do think they are authentic.


----------



## troipattes

jewels2u said:


> You may wait for Dallas to confirm before you bid but I do think they are authentic.



The pictures are really ugly but it is not an often copied style, so I should say they are real. 

But wait for another opinion, and of course ask for for more good pictures from the seller, this will help us about quality

Eric


----------



## MariaCS

Thanks, I asked for the pictures, so we shall see : )


----------



## MariaCS

Well, that's done, the seller proved unable to provide more pictures, and does not know if the boots are authentic. Like I said, solved the matter.
If anyone has another opinion though, feel free to share.


----------



## dallas

Missazx said:


> Could someone let me know if they think these Chanel flats are fake? I realize there are tons of fakes on this style but am always hopeful  Thanks so much!!!!
> 
> Item Name: CHANEL CAMBON BALLET FLATS 8.5/9 BLACK QUILTED WHITE
> Listing number:280498812854
> Seller name or ID: needlenwood
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/CHANEL-CAMBON-BALLET-FLATS-8-5-9-BLACK-QUILTED-WHITE-/280498812854?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item414f0837b6



I'm sorry but I really can't say one way or the other going by those pictures. Could you please ask for clearer pics? 



Nola said:


> Trying my luck on these Chanel shoes here
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Chanel leather thongs
> Link (if available):http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...=STRK:MEWNX:IT  Ended.
> Seller:tracynamber
> Who took the pictures: Me
> Comments: Ladies, can you help me authenticate these Chanel thongs  /sandals I just received as I´m not familiar with this model? I bought  them on ebay and would love to be sure before I pass these on as they  are too small for me and before I leave feedback. Thank you so much in  advance.



I think these are okay.



troipattes said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> Is anyone familiar with Camilla Skovgaard shoes ? The seller has no feedback...
> 
> Item Name: Camilla Skovgaard Python Sandal
> Listing number:150438993528
> Seller name or ID: mwg145
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150438993528&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> And what about these YSL sandals ? I did not know they exist in white...
> 
> Item Name: yves saint laurent pumps size 37
> Listing number:160427849118
> Seller name or ID: slonsieke
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160427849118&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 
> Thanks !



I would steer clear of the first auction.

I'd like to see a side-on pic. in the second auction but so far I am leaning towards fake.



epicurepeter said:


> can anyone help me with the gucci flip flops posted on the last page? or can i private message someone?



I'm sorry I can't help with these.



CelticLuv said:


> Item Name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Tribtoo 80 slingback 35.5 new!
> Listing number: 260595608351
> Seller name: superstar4
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260595608351&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> thank you!



So far these look good but I'd like to see close-ups of the both the insole and sole to make sure.



MariaCS said:


> Hello,
> These look too good to be true, plus the seller has no feedback as a seller, any Jimmy Choo expert out here?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...474637&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_783wt_1167
> 
> Thank you so much!



I am _very_ suspicious of these. I would stay away if I were you.


----------



## Aniski

Bumping these.  Any Tory Burch experts?  Thanks!



Aniski said:


> Hi!  I just received these and just wanted to make sure they are authentic.  TIA!


----------



## troipattes

dallas said:


> I would steer clear of the first auction.
> 
> I'd like to see a side-on pic. in the second auction but so far I am leaning towards fake.




Thanks Dallas. I will forget the Skovgaards and ask for more about the YSL. Does anyone remember of such a colour for the tribute studded sandals ?


----------



## vara90263

princess_nat_88 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Here are some red Bally heels- Marked "FENIX 22 BALLY of Switzerland" and "5 E A107901 08"
> 
> They seem beautiful to me- are they real? Thanks so much xx
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/5303807...57623830801343
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Is anyone able to help with this at all please?


----------



## dallas

princess_nat_88 said:


> Is anyone able to help with this at all please?



Says "page not found."


----------



## demicouture

i just wanted to add my 2 cents about the C Skovgaards. to me they are totally fine


----------



## troipattes

dallas said:
			
		

> I'd like to see a side-on pic. in the second auction but so far I am leaning towards fake.



She sent me these today. Any opinion ?


----------



## vara90263

dallas said:


> Says "page not found."



Oh I'm sorry! Here is the link:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/53038076@N00/sets/72157623830801343/detail/


----------



## starlv

Hi, 

Appreciate help to check out these shoes... TIA!!!

Item name: Prada black canvas and leather high heels shoes 37 uk 4
Item no.: 160428759549
Seller: slave2fashion2006 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160428759549&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Item name: BRAND NEW Roberto Cavalli navy leather platform shoes 4
Item no.: 320525560030
Seller: nailard2 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320525560030&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Item name: DOLCE AND GABBANA LADIES LEATHER SHOES SIZE 4
Item no.: 260596579529
Seller: annadgd
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260596579529&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Item name: MISSONI size 36 WORN FOR 1 HOUR NO RESERVE
Item no.: 300423365352
Seller: eli297
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300423365352&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iceellen

Hi. I bid on a pair of Blahnik in ebay and I won. But the price is little too low so I am scare... Can you help me to auth them?
Item: MANOLO BLAHNIK BLACK HEELS STILETTOS 37 and 37.5
Seller: barbieishere
Item number: 140402543311 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140402543311&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Thank you!


----------



## jewels2u

iceellen said:


> Hi. I bid on a pair of Blahnik in ebay and I won. But the price is little too low so I am scare... Can you help me to auth them?
> Item: MANOLO BLAHNIK BLACK HEELS STILETTOS 37 and 37.5
> Seller: barbieishere
> Item number: 140402543311
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140402543311&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Thank you!



those are 100% authentic.  i do hate that seller though.  I bought from her once and did a return due to 'not as described' and she held the refund after she got them back and it took a paypal claim to get my money.


----------



## iceellen

jewels2u said:


> those are 100% authentic. i do hate that seller though. I bought from her once and did a return due to 'not as described' and she held the refund after she got them back and it took a paypal claim to get my money.


 
Thank you. Sorry that happen to you. But I've already won... And Did you give her a neg feedback? She was not nice to do that.


----------



## jewels2u

iceellen said:


> Thank you. Sorry that happen to you. But I've already won... And Did you give her a neg feedback? She was not nice to do that.



no, it takes a lot before i leave a neg.  her feedback looks a lot better now.  it was a couple of years ago when i had a problem with her but I have her on my 'do not buy' from list because she made me so mad.  

It looks like she's straightened up her act now based on her recent feedback.    I'm sure you'll be fine.  ENJOY your new Blahniks!


----------



## iceellen

jewels2u said:


> no, it takes a lot before i leave a neg. her feedback looks a lot better now. it was a couple of years ago when i had a problem with her but I have her on my 'do not buy' from list because she made me so mad.
> 
> It looks like she's straightened up her act now based on her recent feedback.  I'm sure you'll be fine. ENJOY your new Blahniks!


 
Thanks a lot for your comment.


----------



## dallas

demicouture said:


> i just wanted to add my 2 cents about the C Skovgaards. to me they are totally fine



I believe that is a stock picture, not one of the actual shoes up for auction, that and the fact the seller has zero feedback makes me cautious. 



troipattes said:


> She sent me these today. Any opinion ?



I have never seen this style before, they look very cheap to me. I'd be very interested in other's opinions.



princess_nat_88 said:


> Oh I'm sorry! Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/53038076@N00/sets/72157623830801343/detail/



These look to be a very good quality shoe and I'd be suprised if they are fake.



starlv said:


> Hi,
> 
> Appreciate help to check out these shoes... TIA!!!
> 
> Item name: Prada black canvas and leather high heels shoes 37 uk 4
> Item no.: 160428759549
> Seller: slave2fashion2006
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160428759549&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Item name: BRAND NEW Roberto Cavalli navy leather platform shoes 4
> Item no.: 320525560030
> Seller: nailard2
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320525560030&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Item name: DOLCE AND GABBANA LADIES LEATHER SHOES SIZE 4
> Item no.: 260596579529
> Seller: annadgd
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260596579529&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Item name: MISSONI size 36 WORN FOR 1 HOUR NO RESERVE
> Item no.: 300423365352
> Seller: eli297
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300423365352&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



All of these look okay to me, but I'd like to see some more pics. of the D&Gs to be sure.


----------



## jen_sparro

I'd love some opinions on these. TIA 
Item name: Marni Runway Shoes SZ37
Item number: 270572180635
Seller: aliciayoungbones
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...180635&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## vara90263

Thankyou Dallas


----------



## Suzanelk

Please authenticate these Alexander mcqueen shoes
Description: Alexander mcqueen patent heart peep toe shoes
Item number:270562313177
Seller: 6981 olivia
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWNX:IT

I purchased these and I believe them to be fake.


----------



## jewels2u

Suzanelk said:


> Please authenticate these Alexander mcqueen shoes
> Description: Alexander mcqueen patent heart peep toe shoes
> Item number:270562313177
> Seller: 6981 olivia
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> I purchased these and I believe them to be fake.



listing was removed


----------



## Suzanelk

Please authenticate these Alexander mcqueen shoes
Description: Alexander mcqueen patent heart peep toe shoes
Item number:270562313177
Seller: 6981 olivia
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ALEXANDER-MCQUE...ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3efec543d9

(This link should work)


----------



## mho94

Hi, I just bought a pair of Chanel ballet flats (black leather w/black patent cap toe) off ebay. They arrived and now I am questioning their authenticity. I happen to own a pair  of the brown with black chanel ballet flats I got from Saks and when I compare them to black/black I got from ebay, I am a little concerned now about authenticity. Can someone help to authenticate?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150434481057&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
Item#: 150434481057
seller: johnbaer9

The ebay pair has the "model number" on both shoes "00VBLIA02819" with no spaces in between. My brown pair from Saks has "model number" on left shoe only "00V CMAA02819"

Am I being paranoid? or is the ebay one I got fake?


----------



## CelticLuv

Hi Dallas, I know you said on the 3rd that so far these look good but you'd like close-ups of the insole and sole to be sure. I asked the seller and they haven't gotten back to me yet. I couldn't find a search on TPF with the seller's name to see if they're reputable but they end tonight and I really want to bid on them. 

If I'm not being a pain, would you be able to say how % sure you are they are authentic (without the closeup pics)? I'm thinking they're ok but what do I know....

Item Name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Tribtoo 80 slingback 35.5 new!
Listing number: 260595608351
Seller name: superstar4
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260595608351&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

thank you sooo much, your input is invaluable!


----------



## dallas

CelticLuv said:


> Hi Dallas, I know you said on the 3rd that so far these look good but you'd like close-ups of the insole and sole to be sure. I asked the seller and they haven't gotten back to me yet. I couldn't find a search on TPF with the seller's name to see if they're reputable but they end tonight and I really want to bid on them.
> 
> If I'm not being a pain, would you be able to say how % sure you are they are authentic (without the closeup pics)? I'm thinking they're ok but what do I know....
> 
> Item Name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Tribtoo 80 slingback 35.5 new!
> Listing number: 260595608351
> Seller name: superstar4
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260595608351&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> thank you sooo much, your input is invaluable!



Okay, I looked again at the pics. and I am 96.987132% sure these are authentic. Good luck and we want to see pics, when you win them.


----------



## dallas

Suzanelk said:


> Please authenticate these Alexander mcqueen shoes
> Description: Alexander mcqueen patent heart peep toe shoes
> Item number:270562313177
> Seller: 6981 olivia
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ALEXANDER-MCQUE...ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3efec543d9
> 
> (This link should work)



These look to be fake but to be sure, could you please post some clear, close up pictures? 



mho94 said:


> Hi, I just bought a pair of Chanel ballet flats (black leather w/black patent cap toe) off ebay. They arrived and now I am questioning their authenticity. I happen to own a pair  of the brown with black chanel ballet flats I got from Saks and when I compare them to black/black I got from ebay, I am a little concerned now about authenticity. Can someone help to authenticate?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150434481057&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> Item#: 150434481057
> seller: johnbaer9
> 
> The ebay pair has the "model number" on both shoes "00VBLIA02819" with no spaces in between. My brown pair from Saks has "model number" on left shoe only "00V CMAA02819"
> 
> Am I being paranoid? or is the ebay one I got fake?



Sorry, they look fake to me.


----------



## CelticLuv

dallas said:


> Okay, I looked again at the pics. and I am 96.987132% sure these are authentic. Good luck and we want to see pics, when you win them.



LOL.  thanks Dallas!


----------



## Suzanelk

dallas said:


> These look to be fake but to be sure, could you please post some clear, close up pictures?
> 
> I tried to post more pictures but apparently they are too large to upload
> suggestions?


----------



## Chibieri

Item name: YSL Tribute Dove Gray Slingbacks
Item #: 290431073151
Seller: trianonauctions
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-YSL-T...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item439f0a7b7f

TIA


----------



## dallas

Chibieri said:


> Item name: YSL Tribute Dove Gray Slingbacks
> Item #: 290431073151
> Seller: trianonauctions
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-YSL-T...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item439f0a7b7f
> 
> TIA




Fake.


----------



## troipattes

Item name: YSL Tribute navy patent
Item #: 140405523664
Seller: merchofmanhattan
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item20b0d244d0


Thanks !!


----------



## dallas

troipattes said:


> Item name: YSL Tribute navy patent
> Item #: 140405523664
> Seller: merchofmanhattan
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item20b0d244d0
> 
> 
> Thanks !!



These look authentic and very gorgeous.


----------



## luv1218

Suzanelk said:


> dallas said:
> 
> 
> 
> These look to be fake but to be sure, could you please post some clear, close up pictures?
> 
> I tried to post more pictures but apparently they are too large to upload
> suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will have to resize your photos.  Go into whatever kind of photo editing program you have and there should be a thing to resize photos.  And you just have to keep reducing the size until it is small enough to upload.  Hope this helps; I am not very computer savvy, so I am not very good with this type of thing.
Click to expand...


----------



## Suzanelk

Hope these pictures help!

Please authenticate Alexander mcqueen patent heart peep toe pumps!

(I feel these are fake and I am very disappointed).


----------



## cocoandjen

Item name: Tory Burch Reva Ballerina
Item #: 200468224135
Seller: monaliza5775
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...fdb0a44&itemid=200468224135&ff4=263602_263622

Please authenticate.  TIA!!


----------



## dallas

Suzanelk said:


> Hope these pictures help!
> 
> Please authenticate Alexander mcqueen patent heart peep toe pumps!
> 
> (I feel these are fake and I am very disappointed).



Sorry, I know I'm being a pain, but please can you post close-up pictures of the sole, the entire insole and the box if you have it?


----------



## Chibieri

dallas said:


> Fake.



Thanks bunches!!


----------



## starlv

dallas said:


> All of these look okay to me, but I'd like to see some more pics. of the D&Gs to be sure.


 
Thank you so much, Dallas! 

Can I  trouble you again on this shoes... TIA!!!

Item name: Genuine ladies PRADA bronze & gold sling back shoes 3.5
Item #: 310217645435
Seller: 3737emmaj 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310217645435&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## dallas

starlv said:


> Thank you so much, Dallas!
> 
> Can I  trouble you again on this shoes... TIA!!!
> 
> Item name: Genuine ladies PRADA bronze & gold sling back shoes 3.5
> Item #: 310217645435
> Seller: 3737emmaj
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310217645435&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT




These are authentic, and you are very welcome.


----------



## missbao

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI...36&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:SG:1123#ht_722wt_948
http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemVersion&item=230467051170&view=all&tid=455409442013


please help to authentic! 

Also do 8.5AAA suit a normal U S 7?I've doubt but the lady selling this say the cutting is small thus suitable for size 7, thank u!!!


----------



## Suzanelk

dallas said:


> Sorry, I know I'm being a pain, but please can you post close-up pictures of the sole, the entire insole and the box if you have it?



My camera doesn't produce the clearest pics!  These are the best i managed to do. 

Thank you once again!


----------



## Suzanelk

dallas said:


> Sorry, I know I'm being a pain, but please can you post close-up pictures of the sole, the entire insole and the box if you have it?



And more photos...


----------



## Suzanelk

and more...


----------



## Suzanelk

and lastly...


----------



## jewels2u

Suzanelk said:


> and lastly...



I don't know that brand but there's no way that is a high end shoe.  That's terrible craftmanship.  If Dallas confirms they are fake, I would do a 'not as described' claim & say they are used & damaged, not new (don't do counterfeit claim because I know Austrailia makes you get proof from a store and I don't know what ebay Ireland is like but why take a chance).  I only buy off US Ebay because I can always return anything for any reason, like when a seller hides damage, etc.  I don't buy much off Ebay Europe because it's too expensive for me to return something overseas.


----------



## missbao

hi Expert

please help to authentic this ferragamo shoe


Item Name: Salvatore ferragamo shoes 
Listing number: Listing End 230467051170
Seller name or ID: niceasitis
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230467051170&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:SG:1123


Hi, i won this and please help to see if its authentic


----------



## missbao

HI expert please help to authentic this as well

Item Name: Salvatore ferragamo shoes 
Listing number: 140405398036
Seller name or ID: abrienna_saidah
Workinglink: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140405398036&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:SG:1123

Comment: hi ladies, i wanted to know if i could fit in 8.5AAA as im a US 7, but the lady selling this was saying this is tight so it fit a US 7

thanks


----------



## dallas

Suzanelk said:


> and lastly...



Okay. I am going with fake. That woeful stitching and overall finish is nothing like my McQueen shoes, not even close. 

Sorry to have requested soooo many pictures *Suzanelk *but certain things about these shoes had me confuzzled.


----------



## Suzanelk

dallas said:


> Okay. I am going with fake. That woeful stitching and overall finish is nothing like my McQueen shoes, not even close.
> 
> Sorry to have requested soooo many pictures *Suzanelk *but certain things about these shoes had me confuzzled.



ugh that is what i thought... now i have to deal with ebay!

dont say sorry, you went above and beyond to help! thanks so much


----------



## Suzanelk

jewels2u said:


> I don't know that brand but there's no way that is a high end shoe.  That's terrible craftmanship.  If Dallas confirms they are fake, I would do a 'not as described' claim & say they are used & damaged, not new (don't do counterfeit claim because I know Austrailia makes you get proof from a store and I don't know what ebay Ireland is like but why take a chance).  I only buy off US Ebay because I can always return anything for any reason, like when a seller hides damage, etc.  I don't buy much off Ebay Europe because it's too expensive for me to return something overseas.



Yes, I agree... ugh i am so disappointed and annoyed.  Thanks for the tips! Now I am stuck dealing with this seller who seems to be quite rude and difficult. Also, I dont think i can do a "not as described claim" saying it is not new, because dumb me, when i first received them just wrote a nice positive feedback for her without really inspecting the shoe.


----------



## mopritt

Hey! I was wondering if these shoes were real or not

Yves Saint Laurent
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180504194387&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
seller: bentixx

Roberto Cavalli
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330429476746&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Seller: skiracer117 
*Seller does have some bad feedback for fakes, but it was from a brand new ebay member, not sure if that is creditable or not.*

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## jewels2u

Suzanelk said:


> Yes, I agree... ugh i am so disappointed and annoyed.  Thanks for the tips! Now I am stuck dealing with this seller who seems to be quite rude and difficult. Also, I dont think i can do a "not as described claim" saying it is not new, because dumb me, when i first received them just wrote a nice positive feedback for her without really inspecting the shoe.



You can 'follow up to feedback left' if you look at the bottom of your feedback left page, there's a link for that.  Tell people the problem you are having in the feedback.  It actually makes the feedback more noticeable, too, because it's double wide.

I would probably still do the 'not as described' claim.  I've bought about 500 pairs of shoes off ebay in the last 3 years and I've done at least 2 dozen claims.  I love that payapl protection!  I've never been turned down or lost the claim as long as I did 'not as described.'  

Good luck, though.


----------



## Suzanelk

jewels2u said:


> You can 'follow up to feedback left' if you look at the bottom of your feedback left page, there's a link for that.  Tell people the problem you are having in the feedback.  It actually makes the feedback more noticeable, too, because it's double wide.
> 
> I would probably still do the 'not as described' claim.  I've bought about 500 pairs of shoes off ebay in the last 3 years and I've done at least 2 dozen claims.  I love that payapl protection!  I've never been turned down or lost the claim as long as I did 'not as described.'
> 
> Good luck, though.



Thanks! I am still trying to negotiate with the seller but she has become catty... I just followed up now with my comment.


----------



## starlv

jewels2u said:


> i don't know gucci at all but the two prada look authentic.


 
Hi, 

I just received these Prada shoes Really love them. Got them checked out before but just want to be 100% sure that they are authentic. I've taken some pics. Appreciate help to check them out... TIA!!!

http://s826.photobucket.com/albums/zz188/starlv_album/Prada Heels/

...............................................................................................
Original post
Item name: Prada killer heels! Oyster grey satin shoes. 36/3.5
Item no.: 170474555884
Seller: little_flymo 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170474555884&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## dallas

mopritt said:


> Hey! I was wondering if these shoes were real or not
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180504194387&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> seller: bentixx
> 
> Roberto Cavalli
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330429476746&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Seller: skiracer117
> *Seller does have some bad feedback for fakes, but it was from a brand new ebay member, not sure if that is creditable or not.*
> 
> Thanks so much!!!



Both pairs look good. Not sure why the negative FB was left for the second seller because the shoes look authentic to me.



starlv said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just received these Prada shoes Really love them. Got them checked out before but just want to be 100% sure that they are authentic. I've taken some pics. Appreciate help to check them out... TIA!!!
> 
> http://s826.photobucket.com/albums/zz188/starlv_album/Prada Heels/
> 
> ...............................................................................................
> Original post
> Item name: Prada killer heels! Oyster grey satin shoes. 36/3.5
> Item no.: 170474555884
> Seller: little_flymo
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170474555884&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT



These look good.


----------



## jewels2u

Dallas, it's funny you mention that neg feedback on that one seller.  I saw that the other day and it made me think these jeweled style of prada were being counterfeited.  

I was interested in these but I'm scared now.  Can you give me your opinion?  I haven't seen it counterfeited but the stitching is bothering me.  Some of these Prada are confuzzling me.


----------



## hungry_jacqs

Does anyone know whether seller id: vinkiesb sells authentic Burberry clothing and accessories?

All by Vinkiesb

Item: BURBERRY PRORSUM RUCHED CROSS STRAP SHOES 
Item no: 180500032741
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...2741&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_12123wt_1165

Item: BURBERRY PRORSUM RUCHED STRAP T-BAR SHOES 
Item no: 180503382597
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...82597&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_5769wt_1165

Item: BURBERRY PRORSUM RUNWAY THIGH LEATHER BOOTS
Item no: 180499564660
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...4660&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_12178wt_1165

Thanks guys!


----------



## dallas

jewels2u said:


> Dallas, it's funny you mention that neg feedback on that one seller.  I saw that the other day and it made me think these jeweled style of prada were being counterfeited.
> 
> I was interested in these but I'm scared now.  Can you give me your opinion?  I haven't seen it counterfeited but the stitching is bothering me.  Some of these Prada are confuzzling me.



These look okay so far but if you want to post more pictures we can be positive. I have only owned 2 pairs of Prada, on one pair the stitching and finish was gorgy, the other pair however was ick  ...  so I understand your confuzzlement.



hungry_jacqs said:


> Does anyone know whether seller id: vinkiesb sells authentic Burberry clothing and accessories?
> 
> All by Vinkiesb
> 
> Item: BURBERRY PRORSUM RUCHED CROSS STRAP SHOES
> Item no: 180500032741
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...2741&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_12123wt_1165
> 
> Item: BURBERRY PRORSUM RUCHED STRAP T-BAR SHOES
> Item no: 180503382597
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...82597&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_5769wt_1165
> 
> Item: BURBERRY PRORSUM RUNWAY THIGH LEATHER BOOTS
> Item no: 180499564660
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...4660&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_12178wt_1165
> 
> Thanks guys!



I am not a Burberry gal but these shoes do not look to be of good quality. Perhaps wait for a Burberry expert to give their opinion.


----------



## jewels2u

Dallas, here's all I can get so I don't know if they'll be good enough.  The seller doesn't seem to be able to get good close-up shots.


----------



## dallas

jewels2u said:


> Dallas, here's all I can get so I don't know if they'll be good enough.  The seller doesn't seem to be able to get good close-up shots.



I haven't seen that style faked and I _think_ they are authentic but gosh, look at the insole label and some of the stitching is ick. Can you live with icky stitching?


----------



## jewels2u

Dallas, here's a seller with the same shoes & good pics.  Man, these look crappy to me.  

http://cgi.ebay.com/PRADA-SHOES-SAN...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1e59628206

It's hard to believe these are authentic.  You're right. I can't live with icky stitching.


----------



## dallas

jewels2u said:


> Dallas, here's a seller with the same shoes & good pics.  Man, these look crappy to me.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PRADA-SHOES-SAN...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1e59628206
> 
> It's hard to believe these are authentic.  You're right. I can't live with icky stitching.



It is hard to believe they are authentic. I'm going to investigate these shoes a little further.

And icky stitching will keep you awake at night, better to pass on them methinks.


----------



## troipattes

jewels2u said:


> Dallas, here's a seller with the same shoes & good pics.  Man, these look crappy to me.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PRADA-SHOES-SAN...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1e59628206
> 
> It's hard to believe these are authentic.  You're right. I can't live with icky stitching.




Really strange indeed. I bought a few stuff at this store, and IMHO the seller is really trustable...


----------



## Jenna51580

Good evening can someone kindly help me with the following pairs of shoes:

CHRISTIAN DIOR SUEDE & SNAKESKIN SHOES $750!! 37
Seller: couture-chic09 
Item Number: 260597899723
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260597899723&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Lanvin Hiver 2007 Brown Patent Leather Ballet Flats
Seller: edropoff
Item Number: 220601465020
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220601465020&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Lanvin Black Patent Leather Elastic Ballet Flats
Seller: edropoff
Item Number: 220601491770
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220601491770&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

RENE CAOVILLA HEEL SANDALS LEAF JEWEL SNAKE THONG  
Seller: 45301331007
Item Number: 130388524639
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130388524639&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

NEW JIMMY CHOO PATENT LEATHER SANDALS (sz) 371/2 
Seller: stanleyboys7520
Item Number: 170482885269
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170482885269&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Christian Dior "Miss Dior" Pump 12 cm size 38 (US 8)
Seller: 313betsyray
Item Number: 270575621909
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270575621909&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Rene Caovilla Bronze Leather T-Strap Heels 
Seller: edropoff
Item Number: 350351401575
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350351401575&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Signature Hand Crafted Rene Caovilla Evening Sandals
Seller: tuscany80kb 
Item Number:110531168923
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110531168923&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

CHRISTIAN DIOR BROWN BOOTS WITH DUSTBAGS EURO SZ 38
Seller: grumpystuff
Item Number: 260600367535
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260600367535&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Finally:
Jimmy Choo Red Patent Triple Strap Pumps Heels 37.5
Seller: hughie8465
Item Number: 310218950128
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310218950128&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Let me thank you in advance I know there is a ton on my list, I haven't been able to get onto TPF for awhile now and I would like to buy some pairs of shoes for my 30th birthday.


----------



## mopritt

I'm eyeing just a few more.. haha

Miu Miu
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280504767774&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Seller: elai-mi3rd

Blahnik
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150440871510&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Seller has zero feedback: lkbruce6

Blahnik
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280504205747&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Seller: anogoogoo

Thanks again!!

ETA-
YSL
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400121035557&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Seller: venee2


----------



## gemma-elizabeth

Hi,

I bought these beauties, please please let them be real!!!! 

http://glasgow.gumtree.com/glasgow/17/58444017.html


any help would be greatly appreciated!!! xxx


----------



## dallas

Jenna51580 said:


> Good evening can someone kindly help me with the following pairs of shoes:
> 
> CHRISTIAN DIOR SUEDE & SNAKESKIN SHOES $750!! 37
> Seller: couture-chic09
> Item Number: 260597899723
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260597899723&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Lanvin Hiver 2007 Brown Patent Leather Ballet Flats
> Seller: edropoff
> Item Number: 220601465020
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220601465020&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Lanvin Black Patent Leather Elastic Ballet Flats
> Seller: edropoff
> Item Number: 220601491770
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220601491770&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> RENE CAOVILLA HEEL SANDALS LEAF JEWEL SNAKE THONG
> Seller: 45301331007
> Item Number: 130388524639
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130388524639&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> NEW JIMMY CHOO PATENT LEATHER SANDALS (sz) 371/2
> Seller: stanleyboys7520
> Item Number: 170482885269
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170482885269&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Christian Dior "Miss Dior" Pump 12 cm size 38 (US 8)
> Seller: 313betsyray
> Item Number: 270575621909
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270575621909&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Rene Caovilla Bronze Leather T-Strap Heels
> Seller: edropoff
> Item Number: 350351401575
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350351401575&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Signature Hand Crafted Rene Caovilla Evening Sandals
> Seller: tuscany80kb
> Item Number:110531168923
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110531168923&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> CHRISTIAN DIOR BROWN BOOTS WITH DUSTBAGS EURO SZ 38
> Seller: grumpystuff
> Item Number: 260600367535
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260600367535&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Finally:
> Jimmy Choo Red Patent Triple Strap Pumps Heels 37.5
> Seller: hughie8465
> Item Number: 310218950128
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310218950128&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Let me thank you in advance I know there is a ton on my list, I haven't been able to get onto TPF for awhile now and I would like to buy some pairs of shoes for my 30th birthday.



1. Look good.
2 & 3. I _think_ are okay.
4. Look good.
5. Look good.
6. I am suspicious of these and would like to see more pictures please.
7. Look good.
8. Would like to see more pictures please.
9. Look good.
10. Look good.

And Happy Birthday.


----------



## dallas

mopritt said:


> I'm eyeing just a few more.. haha
> 
> Miu Miu
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280504767774&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Seller: elai-mi3rd
> 
> Blahnik
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150440871510&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Seller has zero feedback: lkbruce6
> 
> Blahnik
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280504205747&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Seller: anogoogoo
> 
> Thanks again!!
> 
> ETA-
> YSL
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400121035557&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Seller: venee2



1. Look okay, would like more pics. to be sure.
2. Look good.
3. Look good.
4. Need more pictures but the seller is reputable.



gemma-elizabeth said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought these beauties, please please let them be real!!!!
> 
> http://glasgow.gumtree.com/glasgow/17/58444017.html
> 
> 
> any help would be greatly appreciated!!! xxx



Sorry, these are fake.


----------



## gemma-elizabeth

Thanks so much for your time  I thought it was too good to be true 

Xx


----------



## dallas

^ You're welcome.


----------



## missbao

HI dallas,


Are you able to help me with my posting on page 187 on 2 pair of ferragamo shoes? Thank you in advance


----------



## dallas

Paulinegwee said:


> HI dallas,
> 
> 
> Are you able to help me with my posting on page 187 on 2 pair of ferragamo shoes? Thank you in advance



Sorry, I must have overlooked them.

The first pair look okay, but I would need more pictures of the second pair.


----------



## missbao

dallas said:


> Sorry, I must have overlooked them.
> 
> The first pair look okay, but I would need more pictures of the second pair.


 

Hi dallas, u r wonderful 
Please refer to the pictures for the 2nd pair.

Also as per your expertise, do u think a 7.5 B (ferragamo) can fit into 8.5AAA? she told me its 10 inch, and my 7.5 is 10 inch too so i am confused 
please let me know if you wants more pictures so i can request from the seller

thank you and have a great day


----------



## cindy74

manolo blahniks
seller:jajaec76
number:120568227648
link:http://cgi.ebay.fr/Jolies-chaussure...etements_ChaussuresFemmes&hash=item1c126d2740


----------



## dallas

Paulinegwee said:


> Hi dallas, u r wonderful
> Please refer to the pictures for the 2nd pair.
> 
> Also as per your expertise, do u think a 7.5 B (ferragamo) can fit into 8.5AAA? she told me its 10 inch, and my 7.5 is 10 inch too so i am confused
> please let me know if you wants more pictures so i can request from the seller
> 
> thank you and have a great day



These look authentic to me. Sorry, I am not familiar with Ferragamo sizing but  it sounds strange that a 7.5 and an 8.5 would be the same length, perhaps asking her for the width measurement may help? Good luck.



cindy74 said:


> manolo blahniks
> seller:jajaec76
> number:120568227648
> link:http://cgi.ebay.fr/Jolies-chaussure...etements_ChaussuresFemmes&hash=item1c126d2740



These are fake.


----------



## cindy74

thanks dallas


----------



## dallas

^ You're welcome.


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

Hi ladies, I'm fairly certain these are OK but wanted to get your input as well:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170483277163&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## alexigastel

Style name: YSL tribute sandals
Seller name: merchofmanhattan
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140405523664

I hope its real. Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## alexigastel

Style name: YSL tribute sandals
Seller name: merchofmanhattan
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140405523664

I hope its real. Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## dallas

tanya^luv^purse said:


> Hi ladies, I'm fairly certain these are OK but wanted to get your input as well:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170483277163&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help



These look okay to me.



alexigastel said:


> Style name: YSL tribute sandals
> Seller name: merchofmanhattan
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140405523664
> 
> I hope its real. Thanks in advance guys!



These look good and very gorgeous.


----------



## missbao

thank you dear dallas! u r just wonderful!!


----------



## dallas

^You're very welcome and thank you.


----------



## clothingguru

Hi ladies!!!

Item name: YSL black suede with gold trim tribute sandals
Seller ID: k-squared-kouture
Item number: 280504750884
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAURE...item414f62d324
Comments: Im nervous because the seller has zero feedback, and something on them doesnt look right?!

Thank you ever so much! I really appreciate it!


----------



## dallas

clothingguru said:


> Hi ladies!!!
> 
> Item name: YSL black suede with gold trim tribute sandals
> Seller ID: k-squared-kouture
> Item number: 280504750884
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAURE...item414f62d324
> Comments: Im nervous because the seller has zero feedback, and something on them doesnt look right?!
> 
> Thank you ever so much! I really appreciate it!



Fake.


----------



## CelticLuv

Hi, can someone authenticate these for me? thank you!!

Item name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Tribute shoes pumps sz. 35 or 5 
Seller ID: bonni25-2009
Item number: 250632044073
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250632044073&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123

what concerns me w/the shoes above is that the listing states authentic yet says there is "clear plastic protection on the bottom of the heel." Do authentic YSL come with plastic protection!?

and 

Item name: YSL tribute shoes size 36 *pre-owned*  
Seller ID: damnedlucky
Item number: 270577710059
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270577710059&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Great communication with the seller above as she posted additional pics when I requested but IDK.

thanks!!


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

dallas said:


> These look okay to me.
> 
> .


 
THANK YOU


----------



## birdbird

Item: 290431860763
Seller: theitalianconnection
Listing: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290431860763&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Seller seems reputable but it's coming from Italy. Is that safe?


----------



## clothingguru

dallas said:


> Fake.



thank you very much!


----------



## nillacobain

birdbird said:


> Item: 290431860763
> Seller: theitalianconnection
> Listing: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290431860763&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Seller seems reputable *but it's coming from Italy. Is that safe?*




Reputable seller.


----------



## dallas

CelticLuv said:


> Hi, can someone authenticate these for me? thank you!!
> 
> Item name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Tribute shoes pumps sz. 35 or 5
> Seller ID: bonni25-2009
> Item number: 250632044073
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250632044073&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123
> 
> what concerns me w/the shoes above is that the listing states authentic yet says there is "clear plastic protection on the bottom of the heel." Do authentic YSL come with plastic protection!?
> 
> and
> 
> Item name: YSL tribute shoes size 36 *pre-owned*
> Seller ID: damnedlucky
> Item number: 270577710059
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270577710059&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Great communication with the seller above as she posted additional pics when I requested but IDK.
> 
> thanks!!




1.They look fake to me and I've never had a pair of designer heels that come with clear plastic protection. Have to say, I don't trust that seller.

2. Can you please ask for clear -taken in daylight-pictures? Side-on and insole would great.


----------



## birdbird

Item: 390189631584
seller: *sraider1002
*listing: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390189631584&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## birdbird

Item: 330431350543
Seller: jonnyscloset
Listing: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330431350543&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

I've wanted these forever...I hope they are good.


----------



## CelticLuv

YSL pumps
Item #: 320532422707
Seller: $martypant$
Link: http://m.ebay.com/Member/F/ViewItem.aspx?aid=320532422707&emvAD=320x487&emvcc=0

Please tell me this are authentic. Thank you!


----------



## CelticLuv

Dupe. Sorry


----------



## dallas

birdbird said:


> Item: 390189631584
> seller: *sraider1002
> *listing: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390189631584&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



These look okay.



birdbird said:


> Item: 330431350543
> Seller: jonnyscloset
> Listing: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330431350543&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> I've wanted these forever...I hope they are good.



I need more pictures please.



CelticLuv said:


> YSL pumps
> Item #: 320532422707
> Seller: $martypant$
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/Member/F/ViewItem.aspx?aid=320532422707&emvAD=320x487&emvcc=0
> 
> Please tell me this are authentic. Thank you!



Sorry darlin', these are fake.


----------



## troipattes

Hello

Is anybody here familiar with Camilla Skovgaard shoes ? As far as I know, this model is not copied but I am not sure


Item: 140407969479
seller: *[URL="http://myworld.ebay.fr/poniegirlpeterson/"]poniegirlpeterson*[/URL]
listing: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140407969479&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


She also send me a high rez pictures (Yes, I saw the scratches on the shoes : this is a good argument to make the price lower !)


----------



## *Valentine*

Please authenticate this Christian Louboutin suede boots:

location: my closet

















Thanks, *V*


----------



## luxuryfever

Item name: YVES SAINT LAURENT TRIBUTE TOO ANKLE BOOTIES SIZE 38
Seller ID: bal!son
Item number: 260600494865
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260600494865&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Item name: YSL tribute pump beige
Seller ID: pauline_sweden
Item number: 320529140058
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320529140058&_trksid=p2759.l1259

Please tell me what you think of these two pairs of shoes. I am skeptical because neither one of the sellers are reputable and not enough pictures, but maybe you can help me based on what is given.. thank you in advance!!!


----------



## anniepersian

Hi there, can I get some help with these shoes please? I just won these and havent paid yet........

YSL tribute sandals 
Seller ID: 18ladyk
Item number: 150442180063
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150442180063&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Thanks!


----------



## dallas

*Valentine* said:


> Please authenticate this Christian Louboutin suede boots:
> 
> location: my closet
> 
> Thanks, *V*



These look okay to me but if you post your question in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-shopping/authenticate-these-cls-read-first-page-before-posting-586075-28.html - the gals there will be able to help you.



luxuryfever said:


> Item name: YVES SAINT LAURENT TRIBUTE TOO ANKLE BOOTIES SIZE 38
> Seller ID: bal!son
> Item number: 260600494865
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260600494865&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 
> Item name: YSL tribute pump beige
> Seller ID: pauline_sweden
> Item number: 320529140058
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320529140058&_trksid=p2759.l1259
> 
> Please tell me what you think of these two pairs of shoes. I am skeptical because neither one of the sellers are reputable and not enough pictures, but maybe you can help me based on what is given.. thank you in advance!!!



1. I'd like to see more pictures please.

2. Fake.



anniepersian said:


> Hi there, can I get some help with these shoes please? I just won these and havent paid yet........
> 
> YSL tribute sandals
> Seller ID: 18ladyk
> Item number: 150442180063
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150442180063&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Thanks!



These look okay, but I'd like to see better pictures to be sure.


----------



## dallas

troipattes said:


> Hello
> 
> Is anybody here familiar with Camilla Skovgaard shoes ? As far as I know, this model is not copied but I am not sure
> 
> 
> Item: 140407969479
> seller: *[URL="http://myworld.ebay.fr/poniegirlpeterson/"]poniegirlpeterson*[/URL]
> listing: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140407969479&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 
> She also send me a high rez pictures (Yes, I saw the scratches on the shoes : this is a good argument to make the price lower !)



I'm not an expert but I am very suspicious of these.


----------



## sissi822

Hi,could anyone please authenticate these Prada shoes for me?
Itemrada patent leather shoes
Listing No:Not from Ebay
Seller:huahua168

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## PrincessFashion

JetSetGo! said:


> These just look vintage to me, not fake. It looks more like crepe than felt.


 
After studying Bruno Magli shoes for a while, I know they're authentic.  I just couldn't figure out the fabric and wanted a second opinion.

Thanks!


----------



## choo_

Can someone authenticate this Tory Burch Reva flats for me. Thanks. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/TORY-BURCH-REVA-...en_s_Shoes&hash=item2a071484a7#ht_3517wt_1167


----------



## pippiepippa

*Authenticate this Manolo Blahnik listing on Ebay* 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Manolo-Blahn...#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## jewels2u

pippiepippa said:


> *Authenticate this Manolo Blahnik listing on Ebay*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Manolo-Blahn...#ht_500wt_1182



100% authentic!


----------



## pippiepippa

Authenticate these Manolo Blahnik Shoes 
Are these shoes listed on ebay real or fakes?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik-C...#ht_552wt_1167


----------



## meggyg8r

pippiepippa said:


> Authenticate these Manolo Blahnik Shoes
> Are these shoes listed on ebay real or fakes?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik-C...#ht_552wt_1167


 
Listing has been removed already.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Actually they are still there. The link just got cut. 

Here it is again

http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik-...men_s_Shoes&hash=item255a9f1362#ht_552wt_1139

they look good, *pippiepippa*.


----------



## CelticLuv

Yves Saint Laurent Tribute T-Strap Sandals Platform NEW
Item: 130392297265
seller: jay_air
listing: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Tribute-T-Strap-Sandals-Platform-NEW-/130392297265?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1e5bfc8f31

thank you!


----------



## luxuryfever

Thank you Dallas for your help as always!

I emailed the seller whose shoes were predicted to be fake for more pictures, since there was only one picture on the auction and she emailed me some. I am posting them here along with the info of the auction one more time, so to give more info on the shoe. I just really love these shoes and wish that they are real!! If somebody can take a look I would appreciate it. 
P.S. auction ends in two hours


----------



## dallas

luxuryfever said:


> Thank you Dallas for your help as always!
> 
> I emailed the seller whose shoes were predicted to be fake for more pictures, since there was only one picture on the auction and she emailed me some. I am posting them here along with the info of the auction one more time, so to give more info on the shoe. I just really love these shoes and wish that they are real!! If somebody can take a look I would appreciate it.
> P.S. auction ends in two hours




I only have a few minutes to spare on here, so all I will say is please see page 182 of this thread post # 2726 and 2727 (and my response is beneath.)


----------



## KK*

Hi everyone,
I recently purchased these "Lanvin" shoes from a eBay seller that claims they are real. I would really appreciate a second opinion if anyone could help. Thanks a million girls


----------



## starlv

Hi, 

Appreciate help to check out these shoes... Thanks

Item name: STUNNING 'ROBERTO CAVALLI' DESIGNER SHOES UK3 & DUSTBAG
Item no.: 160434137979
Seller: 9563lisak 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/STUNNING-ROBE...ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item255a9eab7b

Item name: Colorful MISSONI heeled shoes UK 5 (38) 
Item no.: 270578014238
Seller: luciacroberts 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270578014238&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Rossi

Item name: YSL Tribute Platform
Item no.: 260605505923
Seller: steviesteviebee
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260605505923&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Hi, could someone tell me if these are authentic - seller is saying they were originally bought from Net-a-Porter?  TIA x


----------



## Pishi

Rossi said:


> Item name: YSL Tribute Platform
> Item no.: 260605505923
> Seller: steviesteviebee
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260605505923&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Hi, could someone tell me if these are authentic - seller is saying they were originally bought from Net-a-Porter? TIA x


 
That nose is looking a little too pointed to me.  It's supposed to be more rounded.  If they were real, even if they were battered, 50 pounds is a really low listing price.


----------



## Rossi

Pishi said:


> That nose is looking a little too pointed to me. It's supposed to be more rounded. If they were real, even if they were battered, 50 pounds is a really low listing price.


 

Thanks Pishi, I though they were probably too good a price to be real x


----------



## sissi822

Hi,could anyone please authenticate these Prada shoes for me?
Itemrada patent leather shoes
Listing No:Not from Ebay
Seller:huahua168

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## jewels2u

sissi822 said:


> Hi,could anyone please authenticate these Prada shoes for me?
> Itemrada patent leather shoes
> Listing No:Not from Ebay
> Seller:huahua168
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!



I don't think they are authentic.  Personally, I would stay away from them.


----------



## prism

could someone pls check these Gucci sneakers for me?

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-GUCCI-Red-L...iewItem&pt=US_Men_s_Shoes&hash=item5887c9fcc1

was red even made???


----------



## CelticLuv

any thoughts please? thank you!



CelticLuv said:


> Yves Saint Laurent Tribute T-Strap Sandals Platform NEW
> Item: 130392297265
> seller: jay_air
> listing: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1e5bfc8f31
> 
> thank you!


----------



## sissi822

jewels2u said:


> I don't think they are authentic.  Personally, I would stay away from them.


Thank you very much!


----------



## mimi0011

Hi Experts,

Please help...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...071680&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_499wt_1136

Are these real?  Would like to bid on them...

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## liljaforever

Is this real? http://jimmychoooutletstore.com/jimmy-choo-pheonix-espadrille-wedges-p-202.html seems too good to be true...


----------



## jewels2u

liljaforever said:


> Is this real? http://jimmychoooutletstore.com/jimmy-choo-pheonix-espadrille-wedges-p-202.html seems too good to be true...



totally counterfeit.


----------



## mimi0011

mimi0011 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Please help...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...071680&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_499wt_1136
> 
> Are these real?  Would like to bid on them...
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!



Please help...


----------



## dallas

CelticLuv said:


> any thoughts please? thank you!



These look okay to me.

Edit: Perhaps check the insole length again with the seller because a 9 1/4 insole sounds quite big for a size 5.5 shoe.


----------



## jewels2u

mimi0011 said:


> Please help...



I'm not an expert on Chanel but I wouldn't trust this.  

#1) it is *certainly *a counterfeited style.  
#2)  the seller is not reputable   
#3)  they have this shoe in more than one size.


----------



## dallas

jewels2u said:


> I'm not an expert on Chanel but I wouldn't trust this.
> 
> #1) it is *certainly *a counterfeited style.
> #2)  the seller is not reputable
> #3)  they have this shoe in more than one size.



I agree.


----------



## jtstitzer

Please authenticate these YSL wedges. Thanks!


----------



## dallas

^ Can I see some close-up pictures please?


----------



## jtstitzer

dallas said:


> ^ Can I see some close-up pictures please?



Those are the sellers pics, no additional close ups. Do you happen to know what style they are?


----------



## dallas

jtstitzer said:


> Those are the sellers pics, no additional close ups. Do you happen to know what style they are?



Can you ask the seller for close-ups? No, sorry I don't know the style name.


----------



## mimi0011

jewels2u said:


> I'm not an expert on Chanel but I wouldn't trust this.
> 
> #1) it is *certainly *a counterfeited style.
> #2)  the seller is not reputable
> #3)  they have this shoe in more than one size.



Thanks so much, jewels2u!!!


----------



## mimi0011

dallas said:


> I agree.



Thanks so much, dallas!!!


----------



## Bay

Hey guys!

Looking to buy my first pair of TB Revas..would someone please authenticate these for me? TIA!

I know I probably am not posting in the right format but I gotta run to work..so sorry!

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTHENTIC-T...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27b1e32188

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tory-Burch-Blac...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27b0fe54d7

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-TORY-BURCH-...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item45f2f7cd86

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-TORY-BURCH-...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item45f2f7da4f

Thank you so much!!


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello,
I recently purchased these shoes and have an unsettling feeling I've been bamboozled. Are these real? I can't find them anywhere on the net and would appreciate any information.

http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/suspect YSL shoes/


----------



## dallas

soleilbrun said:


> Hello,
> I recently purchased these shoes and have an unsettling feeling I've been bamboozled. Are these real? I can't find them anywhere on the net and would appreciate any information.
> 
> http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/suspect YSL shoes/



So far these look good to me, but could I please see a picture of the sole?


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello Dallas,
I've added the photos you requested.  If you know the model name and year that would be great information also.  BTW, I love little britain!!!

http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/YSL updates/


----------



## dallas

soleilbrun said:


> Hello Dallas,
> I've added the photos you requested.  If you know the model name and year that would be great information also.  BTW, I love little britain!!!
> 
> http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/YSL updates/



Hi and welcome to the forum.

Your shoes look authentic to me. Sorry, I can't help you with model name/year.

Glad to hear there is another Little Britain fan on the forum ... I think there are 3 of us now!


----------



## starlv

Hi, 

Can I get an opinion on these shoes? Thanks!!!

Item name: Gorgeous Christian dior Slip-on Mule Sandals Size 37 4
Item no.: 290435690210
Seller: jonathanjames
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290435690210&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Item name: Jimmy CHoo Shoes
Item no.: 270582607421
Seller: beechwood90
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello Dallas,
Thank you for your confirmation.  I fell in love and bought them, fell out of love when I thought they were fake and now I can reconnect with them on a deeper level.


----------



## jewels2u

Item name: Jimmy CHoo Shoes
Item no.: 270582607421
Seller: beechwood90
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en[/QUOTE]

The Choo's look okay but I'd just want to see the sole to be 100% sure.


----------



## dallas

starlv said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I get an opinion on these shoes? Thanks!!!
> 
> Item name: Gorgeous Christian dior Slip-on Mule Sandals Size 37 4
> Item no.: 290435690210
> Seller: jonathanjames
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290435690210&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT




These look okay.


----------



## Cheryllyn

can someone pls help me authenticate these manolos 1) http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-Brown-Leather-Sandal-Heel-w-Detail-37-5-/270580135264?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3effd53560

2) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110536365031&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

3)http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310220632337&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thank you all.


----------



## dallas

Cheryllyn said:


> can someone pls help me authenticate these manolos 1) http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3effd53560
> 
> 2) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110536365031&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 3)http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310220632337&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thank you all.




All look good.


----------



## meyganounette

http://www.manoloblahnikshoesales.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=41&products_id=250


hi ! someone could tell me if they're fake or not cause i'm about to buy them...


----------



## meyganounette

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Post any questions regarding authenticity of shoes, boots, etc. . . or Sellers here.


 


http://www.manoloblahnikshoesales.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=41&products_id=250

could you tell me if they're fake or not cause I'm about to buy them...
thanks !


----------



## dallas

meyganounette said:


> http://www.manoloblahnikshoesales.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=41&products_id=250
> 
> 
> hi ! someone could tell me if they're fake or not cause i'm about to buy them...



Fake.


----------



## meyganounette

dallas said:


> Fake.


 
Thank you !
and can you tell me how do you know ? 
I'd like to be able to recognize fake one...


----------



## starlv

dallas said:


> These look okay.



Thanks Dallas!!!

Can I ask if it includes your opinion on the 2nd item as well?

Item name: Jimmy CHoo Shoes
Item no.: 270582607421
Seller: beechwood90
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....=270582607421&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## jewels2u

Cheryllyn said:


> can someone pls help me authenticate these manolos 1) http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-Brown-Leather-Sandal-Heel-w-Detail-37-5-/270580135264?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3effd53560
> 
> 2) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110536365031&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 3)http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310220632337&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thank you all.
> 
> All three are 100% authentic.


----------



## jewels2u

oops, thought I had a chance to authenticate a Blahnik and Dallas beat me to it.


----------



## Cheryllyn

thank you


----------



## dallas

starlv said:


> Thanks Dallas!!!
> 
> Can I ask if it includes your opinion on the 2nd item as well?
> 
> Item name: Jimmy CHoo Shoes
> Item no.: 270582607421
> Seller: beechwood90
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....=270582607421&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en



I agree with *jewels*, they look good but I'd like to see a picture of the sole to be sure.



jewels2u said:


> oops, thought I had a chance to authenticate a Blahnik and Dallas beat me to it.



 Doesn't matter though, the more opinions the better.


----------



## pauline_sweden

HI!!!
Please help me with this one

item: YSL-Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Too Beige Pump Size 39 
seller: tyranchela
Number: 220608133007
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT

thank you all for your help and the time you put to help us all
god bless you


----------



## coco911

Hi,

Are these Chanel flats authentic? 

Many thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.ca/AUTH-CHANEL-BLAC...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item3cad58b6c6


----------



## mrs.hornby

Hi there, could I get some opinions on these Lanvin flats? Not looking too good in my opinion.... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...508541&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1154

Thanks!


----------



## wangz09

I know these arn't the best pics, but these are all I have for now... 
Please help authenticate =)


----------



## dallas

pauline_sweden said:


> HI!!!
> Please help me with this one
> 
> item: YSL-Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Too Beige Pump Size 39
> seller: tyranchela
> Number: 220608133007
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> thank you all for your help and the time you put to help us all
> god bless you



Fake.



coco911 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are these Chanel flats authentic?
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/AUTH-CHANEL-BLAC...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item3cad58b6c6



These look okay to me.



mrs.hornby said:


> Hi there, could I get some opinions on these Lanvin flats? Not looking too good in my opinion....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...508541&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1154
> 
> Thanks!



I am not a Lanvin expert but these don't look good to me. Perhaps one of our Lanvin gals can chime in with their opinion.



wangz09 said:


> I know these arn't the best pics, but these are all I have for now...
> Please help authenticate =)



I'd really like to see some close up pictures please.


----------



## meggyg8r

mrs.hornby said:


> Hi there, could I get some opinions on these Lanvin flats? Not looking too good in my opinion....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...508541&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1154
> 
> Thanks!


 
Yikes. Very fake.


----------



## meggyg8r

meyganounette said:


> http://www.manoloblahnikshoesales.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=41&products_id=250
> 
> could you tell me if they're fake or not cause I'm about to buy them...
> thanks !


 


dallas said:


> Fake.


 


meyganounette said:


> Thank you !
> and can you tell me how do you know ?
> I'd like to be able to recognize fake one...


 
We can't give away authentication tips here, but for future reference, everything on that site is fake.


----------



## MooMoo2009

Can anyone authenticate these for me? TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chane...men_s_Shoes&hash=item53e1732c78#ht_3672wt_930


----------



## dallas

MooMoo2009 said:


> Can anyone authenticate these for me? TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chane...men_s_Shoes&hash=item53e1732c78#ht_3672wt_930



These look okay to me.


----------



## cindy74

can someone look at these manolos 
http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180499616228&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:FR:1123


----------



## dallas

cindy74 said:


> can someone look at these manolos
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180499616228&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:FR:1123



These look good.


----------



## munchkin0110

Hi

Please could someone take a look at the Chloe Paddington boots? I bought them on Ebay so the listing details are below and I also have some photos of my own on the following Photobucket link: http://s278.photobucket.com/albums/kk83/munchkin011004/Paddington Boots/

Ebay Title: BLACK LEATHER LONG CHLOE PADDINGTON BOOTS 38 5
Item No:110530124841
Listing Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110530124841&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

The leather is soft and squishy and they appear well made but I have some concerns about the buckles and the dustbag. One buckle is quite bright almost shiny metal whilst the other is a bit duller, more sort of 'antiqued' (quite similar to my Paddington bag), also not convinced about the stamps (although these are hard to photograph).  The dustbag is white with a white drawstring and the logo printing is wearing off.  My Paddington bag dustbag is cream with brown but as I haven't got any other Chloe footwear I don't know if the shoe bags are white or not.

Also whilst the boots are in very good condition, both boots, but one in particular, are uncomfy in that there does not seem to be enough padding on the insole where the heel attaches to the sole, it feels like the nailheads are rubbing through the insole, you can feel them under your heel.

Any thoughts much appreciated. Thank you

Munchkin x


----------



## cindy74

thanks dallas


----------



## pauline_sweden

thnak you dallas


----------



## SingaConstanze

What about this Manolo's? (auction already ended)
http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200467039705

I've seen the same pair for $250 on ebay.com and couldn't spot a difference. Here:
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Auth-Manolo...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item19bbffe42a


----------



## jewels2u

SingaConstanze said:


> What about this Manolo's? (auction already ended)
> http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200467039705
> 
> I've seen the same pair for $250 on ebay.com and couldn't spot a difference. Here:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Auth-Manolo...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item19bbffe42a



they are both authentic.


----------



## SingaConstanze

Great 

Now I can tell you the secret, I'm so mad!

I sold the first pair about two weeks ago on ebay! I sold them for a friend of mine, she told me what to write in the auction - heels say size 361/2 but she meant that they probably fit also 36 and 37, she's wearing 37 and they fit. She told me that she got them a while ago in NYC. I of course trusted her.
The shoes sold and I shipped 3 days after I got the payment (description said I ship within 5 days). So I left positive feedback and waited. I shiped insured, but as it appears there are different ways of insurance in Austria/Germany. I took the one I was offered at the post office, where the receiver of the package has to sign that he/she got the item. Okay, fine, it cost 7,35 plus 2,10 for insurance. The post.at calculator calculated that it would be about 13,40. Before I brought the shoes to the post I told the buyer that I'll refund her the money if shipping is cheaper. She replied that it won't be neccesary. Fine. So I didn't refund it.
Shoes were shipped on wednesday, on saturday I left feedback. On sunday she mailed me, not very friendly, where the shoes are, when did I ship, and what tracking number the package has. I got a number on the receipt of the post but it seems that it was not with tracking. She told me that she's working at the post and normally packages arrive within 4 days shipped from Austria to germany. She was angry that I didn't ship them right after getting paid (she's working full time and even she can do that, she told me - yeah of course, if I would work at the post office I could ship items anytime too!!). I replied that I took the insured shipping I was offered at the post office, I was very friendly and even offered her to refund the shipping costs. 
Yesterday she mailed again. The shoes finally arrived (and she complained that I was dumb enough to write the shippers address too big on the package - I did not! - and that it went back to my post office and shipped out later because of that - wtf?! I mean if it would have been written too big and confused the people from the post then it would have been shipped back to me and not the post office!? And actually I think the post office people would have told me that I wrote it too big on the package when I brought it to the post office...
Then she complained that shipping was cheaper and I didn't ship with tracking...
Then she complained that the shoes are no way size 361/2 (that is what stands on the sole of the shoes...) and they would never fit 37 like the description said (actually the description said - they probably fit a 36 and 37 too)...
Then she meant that she has very tiny feet (she called her feet babyfeet) and it is hard for her to find shoes that fit. 
She also wrote that these shoes are probably a cheap fake from China.


I mean what is going on with that lady? I was very friendly, but she was just rude. And she never told me what her problem is! She didn't say if the shoes are too big for her (that would be ridiculous as the description said they probably fit 36 and 37 too) or if they are too small. 

I now offered her to ship them back and I refund her fully. But she didn't reply on that.

I'll post that on the ebay sellers thread too. I'm so mad. But she didn't left any feedback yet.


----------



## jewels2u

It sounds like she is just throwing everything at you because she is mad.  When I sell on ebay I always send a ship notification right away with tracking number and expected date of arrival.  It's best to give them that right away so you can manage expectations.  Also, technically a 36.5 will normally fit at 6 to 6.5 in that style and not a 37 so she's probably telling you the truth on the fit.  I wouldn't get upset.  It's just business.  Just get them back and resell them.


----------



## pippiepippa

Are the ebay listings by the seller Rent me a handbag real or fake?


----------



## jewels2u

pippiepippa said:


> Are the ebay listings by the seller Rent me a handbag real or fake?



they're real. i've seen their items a lot (i look for shoes).  they usually seem to get store display items, closeout's or samples that usually have some kind of defect but they are very good about pointing them out.  they seem very reputable for shoes.


----------



## Alexis_92

Hi,
can someone help me with these Valentino shoes?
http://www.flickr.com/photos/28007522@N06/


----------



## dallas

Alexis_92 said:


> Hi,
> can someone help me with these Valentino shoes?
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/28007522@N06/



I would like to see some close up pictures, particularly of the insole and the sole please. So far, they don't look good to me.


----------



## Alexis_92

Thanks for your answer.
I've asked for more pics so I still don't have them but I forget to upload this one, maybe the most important one http://www.flickr.com/photos/28007522@N06/4645119020/. Can I ask why they look bad?


----------



## anniepersian

Item name: YSL tribute sandals
Item no: 200475861660
Seller: tokyotrash
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YSL-Tribute-S...ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2ead4ae29c

Thank you guys in advance!!!


----------



## dallas

Alexis_92 said:


> Thanks for your answer.
> I've asked for more pics so I still don't have them but I forget to upload this one, maybe the most important one http://www.flickr.com/photos/28007522@N06/4645119020/. Can I ask why they look bad?



No sorry, that pic. doesn't help. I have a few concerns about the label and overall shape.



anniepersian said:


> Item name: YSL tribute sandals
> Item no: 200475861660
> Seller: tokyotrash
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YSL-Tribute-S...ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2ead4ae29c
> 
> Thank you guys in advance!!!



Fake.


----------



## bobeana

Hi, I just bought these Manolos on ebay and wanted to see what you guys think. None of the other buyers have complained about lack of authenticity from the seller. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290411670793&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

The only online reference I have found about this style is this website which contains a picture of the shoes in different colors as part of the pre-fall 2009 collection. Do any of you know whether they were made in the purple color as well? Thanks so much! 

http://luxurate.com/shoes/manolo-blahnik-pre-fall-2009/attachment/slingse/


----------



## dallas

bobeana said:


> Hi, I just bought these Manolos on ebay and wanted to see what you guys think. None of the other buyers have complained about lack of authenticity from the seller.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290411670793&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> The only online reference I have found about this style is this website which contains a picture of the shoes in different colors as part of the pre-fall 2009 collection. Do any of you know whether they were made in the purple color as well? Thanks so much!
> 
> http://luxurate.com/shoes/manolo-blahnik-pre-fall-2009/attachment/slingse/



These are authentic.


----------



## fashismypash

munchkin0110 said:


> Hi
> 
> Please could someone take a look at the Chloe Paddington boots? I bought them on Ebay so the listing details are below and I also have some photos of my own on the following Photobucket link: http://s278.photobucket.com/albums/kk83/munchkin011004/Paddington Boots/
> 
> Ebay Title: BLACK LEATHER LONG CHLOE PADDINGTON BOOTS 38 5
> Item No:110530124841
> Listing Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110530124841&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> The leather is soft and squishy and they appear well made but I have some concerns about the buckles and the dustbag. One buckle is quite bright almost shiny metal whilst the other is a bit duller, more sort of 'antiqued' (quite similar to my Paddington bag), also not convinced about the stamps (although these are hard to photograph).  The dustbag is white with a white drawstring and the logo printing is wearing off.  My Paddington bag dustbag is cream with brown but as I haven't got any other Chloe footwear I don't know if the shoe bags are white or not.
> 
> Also whilst the boots are in very good condition, both boots, but one in particular, are uncomfy in that there does not seem to be enough padding on the insole where the heel attaches to the sole, it feels like the nailheads are rubbing through the insole, you can feel them under your heel.
> 
> Any thoughts much appreciated. Thank you
> 
> Munchkin x



that is so fake! (at least to me it looks fake)


----------



## anniepersian

anniepersian said:


> Hi there, can I get some help with these shoes please? I just won these and havent paid yet........
> 
> YSL tribute sandals
> Seller ID: 18ladyk
> Item number: 150442180063
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150442180063&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Thanks!


 
Hi dallas I have more pictures of the shoes, you said they look ok before-are you able to tell one way or another from these?










































Many thanks..............


----------



## dallas

anniepersian said:


> Hi dallas I have more pictures of the shoes, you said they look ok before-are you able to tell one way or another from these?
> Many thanks..............




The pictures aren't very good, but these look authentic to me.


----------



## anniepersian

^yeah sorry about that...........didnt realise my camera was so crap!!! lol

I also went to selfridges to compare and they are exactly the same-and very comfortable to wear!

Thanks for your help dallas!


----------



## dallas

anniepersian said:


> ^yeah sorry about that...........didnt realise my camera was so crap!!! lol
> 
> I also went to selfridges to compare and they are exactly the same-and very comfortable to wear!
> 
> Thanks for your help dallas!




Oh bloody hell I'm sorry, I didn't mean to insult your pictures ...  me and my big mouth. :shame:  

Enjoy your shoes


----------



## anniepersian

LOL thats ok! at least the shoes are ok!


----------



## jeshika

Item name: Lanvin Patent Flats
Item no: 260609805600
Seller: bienvenuedansmondressing
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260609805600&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments: TIA  Looks legit to me, I am just wondering about the lanvin tags/labels in the shoes.


----------



## Deketa

I'm new in this forum and I have a problem, I bought I pair of UGG boots from Ebay, and now I'm pretty sure that they are fake !!!

My original post with pics is here

Item name:NEW UGG AUSTRALIA BOOTS  WOMAN'S CLASSIC SHORT SZ W5
Item no: 170482435904
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170482435904

The auction only had a stock photo

thanks


----------



## witchy_grrl

Hi!  I've got a few YSLs that I'd love to check:

Item: YSL TRIBTOO Double Platform Pumps sz 39/9
Seller: shalomeanabella
Item#: 110538967777
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110538967777&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item: AMAZING YSL Yves Saint Laurent Black Patent Shoes 39
Seller: jerrykat2006
Item#: 250639877792
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250639877792&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Item: BNIB YSL TRIBTOO CREAM SHOES SIZE 39/8.5
Seller: sammymaggie123
Item#: 230478594660
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230478594660&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Item: Yves Saint Laurent ecru' Tribute' pumps women shoes
Seller: eh251
Item#: 250640166193
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250640166193&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Item: YSL iconic green suede tassel heels NEW!
Seller: welcome*peaceduke
Item#: 120574587192
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120574587192&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## witchy_grrl

There's also a pair of Lanvin's that's got me skeptical, just because the seller has multiple pairs:

Item: NIB-Lanvin Satin crystal-embellished pumps Sz 38 - 940&#8364;
Seller: axmara
Item#: 220614385790
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220614385790&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## dallas

jeshika said:


> Item name: Lanvin Patent Flats
> Item no: 260609805600
> Seller: bienvenuedansmondressing
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260609805600&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comments: TIA  Looks legit to me, I am just wondering about the lanvin tags/labels in the shoes.



I am not a Lanvin gal but the stitching looks a bit rough on these. Perhaps wait for another opinion.



Deketa said:


> I'm new in this forum and I have a problem, I bought I pair of UGG boots from Ebay, and now I'm pretty sure that they are fake !!!
> 
> My original post with pics is here
> 
> Item name:NEW UGG AUSTRALIA BOOTS  WOMAN'S CLASSIC SHORT SZ W5
> Item no: 170482435904
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170482435904
> 
> The auction only had a stock photo
> 
> thanks



They don't look good to me.



witchy_grrl said:


> Hi!  I've got a few YSLs that I'd love to check:
> 
> Item: YSL TRIBTOO Double Platform Pumps sz 39/9
> Seller: shalomeanabella
> Item#: 110538967777
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110538967777&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item: AMAZING YSL Yves Saint Laurent Black Patent Shoes 39
> Seller: jerrykat2006
> Item#: 250639877792
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250639877792&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Item: BNIB YSL TRIBTOO CREAM SHOES SIZE 39/8.5
> Seller: sammymaggie123
> Item#: 230478594660
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230478594660&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent ecru' Tribute' pumps women shoes
> Seller: eh251
> Item#: 250640166193
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250640166193&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Item: YSL iconic green suede tassel heels NEW!
> Seller: welcome*peaceduke
> Item#: 120574587192
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120574587192&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



1. Fake
2. I haven't seen that style before, I'd like to see some pics. of the sole.
3. Fake
4. Fake
5. I'd like to see some close up pictures of the toe, insole and sole please.


----------



## witchy_grrl

Dallas, THANK YOU SO MUCH!  I'm awaiting pictures from those sellers now!


----------



## dallas

^You're welcome.


----------



## witchy_grrl

I'm sorry if it seems like I'm spamming this thread, but I'm on an eBay Watching frenzy, and I keep doubting whether these shoes are real or not!
This pair claims to be YSL Tribute pumps:
Oh, and by the way, I did ask about them earlier 

[Item: YSL TRIBTOO Double Platform Pumps sz 39/9
Seller: shalomeanabella
Item#: 110538967777
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110538967777&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT 

but this was before I received pictures of the insole and outer soles, so I want to triple-check and learn how to spot 'em!


----------



## dallas

witchy_grrl said:


> I'm sorry if it seems like I'm spamming this thread, but I'm on an eBay Watching frenzy, and I keep doubting whether these shoes are real or not!
> This pair claims to be YSL Tribute pumps:
> Oh, and by the way, I did ask about them earlier
> 
> [Item: YSL TRIBTOO Double Platform Pumps sz 39/9
> Seller: shalomeanabella
> Item#: 110538967777
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110538967777&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> but this was before I received pictures of the insole and outer soles, so I want to triple-check and learn how to spot 'em!



Still fake.


----------



## witchy_grrl

dallas said:


> Still fake.



May I ask how to tell?  I think I can spot fake Louboutins and Manolos now, but other designers still have me confused!


----------



## dallas

witchy_grrl said:


> May I ask how to tell?  I think I can spot fake Louboutins and Manolos now, but other designers still have me confused!




There are quite a few things to look for; shape, stitching, logos. etc.


----------



## witchy_grrl

Hmm...how about these?  I want to say...real?:

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Too pumps shoes Brown 39
Seller: iamabeautifulmess
Item#: 150449024418
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item230775eda2


----------



## jeshika

thanks *dallas*!


----------



## hautehippie61

hey *dallas* and *witchy_grrl* -- thank you both so much for going over those beige ysl tributes!!! I had been really interested in them and the seller was asking me to just buy them off of her instead of going through ebay (shady) and sent me the same pictures; I was going to post them today actually but I'm so glad you beat me too it, otherwise I'd be stuck with fakes!


----------



## witchy_grrl

Here's another pair of YSLs that sound suspiciously cheap, even for used?  

Item: Yves saint Laurent oxford lace up pumps .38.5
Seller: maxwellstreet1
Item#: 290439676479
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290439676479


----------



## witchy_grrl

hautehippie61 said:


> hey *dallas* and *witchy_grrl* -- thank you both so much for going over those beige ysl tributes!!! I had been really interested in them and the seller was asking me to just buy them off of her instead of going through ebay (shady) and sent me the same pictures; I was going to post them today actually but I'm so glad you beat me too it, otherwise I'd be stuck with fakes!



Wow that is shady!  I did report it too!


----------



## mashka_f1

Ladies, i am brand new on here and there is a reason. I ordered a pair of Manolo Blahnik from bergdorf goodman (supposed to be "the seller") for the shoes.
Just got my Royal Blue Hangisi in the mail - they are gorgeous! There is a but....the insides are silver, aren't they supposed to be tan/light pink? I already send an e-mail to Manolo Blahnik in London, but they will not get to me till tomorrow (hopefully) does anyone know anything about it? I am freaking out as i paid 945$ for them!


----------



## hautehippie61

witchy_grrl said:


> Wow that is shady! I did report it too!


 
the seller messaged me again and said the person who had the winning bid at the time had messaged her and said that they couldn't afford them anymore, and so I should either bid them up or that she would end the auction and I could just buy them right now through paypal. needless to say that put a bad taste in my mouth before dallas had already judged them to be fakes


----------



## jewels2u

mashka_f1 said:


> Ladies, i am brand new on here and there is a reason. I ordered a pair of Manolo Blahnik from bergdorf goodman (supposed to be "the seller") for the shoes.
> Just got my Royal Blue Hangisi in the mail - they are gorgeous! There is a but....the insides are silver, aren't they supposed to be tan/light pink? I already send an e-mail to Manolo Blahnik in London, but they will not get to me till tomorrow (hopefully) does anyone know anything about it? I am freaking out as i paid 945$ for them!



just post pic's of the sole and insole and we can let you know right away.  they probably are real.  i have seen slight variations...even some real ones without the silver ring near the heel taps.  i believe i saw a real pair with silver insoles once, though.


----------



## mashka_f1

jewels2u said:


> just post pic's of the sole and insole and we can let you know right away.  they probably are real.  i have seen slight variations...even some real ones without the silver ring near the heel taps.  i believe i saw a real pair with silver insoles once, though.



here are the pics...i took them with my phone - so sorry for the quality 

But then why are they silver?


----------



## mashka_f1

Actually, these have a silver ring... I wonder what the company out of London will say


----------



## jewels2u

mashka_f1 said:


> here are the pics...i took them with my phone - so sorry for the quality
> 
> But then why are they silver?



they look real.  i wouldn't mind seeing a little clearer shot of the sole logo but I'm 99.9% sure already.  they look beautiful.  ENJOY those ladies!


----------



## dallas

witchy_grrl said:


> Hmm...how about these?  I want to say...real?:
> 
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Too pumps shoes Brown 39
> Seller: iamabeautifulmess
> Item#: 150449024418
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item230775eda2



These look to be authentic but I would like to see a direct side-on picture and a close up of the toe please, just to be sure.



witchy_grrl said:


> Here's another pair of YSLs that sound suspiciously cheap, even for used?
> 
> Item: Yves saint Laurent oxford lace up pumps .38.5
> Seller: maxwellstreet1
> Item#: 290439676479
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290439676479



These look good.


----------



## whitey0

Hello experts!! I bought these shoes from lunaticshopper.com several months ago and I was wondering if they are authentic... Please help!!


----------



## dallas

whitey0 said:


> Hello experts!! I bought these shoes from lunaticshopper.com several months ago and I was wondering if they are authentic... Please help!!



Authentic.


----------



## Deketa

dallas said:


> They don't look good to me.


Thanks dallas


----------



## witchy_grrl

dallas said:


> These look to be authentic but I would like to see a direct side-on picture and a close up of the toe please, just to be sure.



I've got more pictures from this seller!


----------



## dallas

witchy_grrl said:


> I've got more pictures from this seller!



These look good.


----------



## whitey0

dallas said:


> Authentic.


 


Thank you soooooooooo much


----------



## whitey0

Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## hautehippie61

just a warning: seller is planning to relist these, dallas already evaluated them as fakes...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110538967777&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## bobeana

hey everyone, 

has anyone ever seen a manolo blahnik label like this? it looks different than the labels i've seen, different font and it says "london" underneath. just wondering if it might be an older label though cause these shoes are old. the rest of the shoes look authentic. thanks. 

http://img.inkfrog.com/click_enlarge1.php?image=SDC10750.JPG&username=lasmartmouth&aid=381974021


----------



## hautehippie61

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Platforms
Seller: elle1960*
Item #: 220615901067
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item335dbb7f8b

are these real? i can't imagine offering a BIN option for such a low price if they were...

Item: New YSL Tribute Tribtoo Shoes Pumps Dark Navy Sz 8.5 39 
Seller: cleanncrisp
Item #: 190402209661
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/New-YSL-Tribute...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2c54db277d


----------



## dallas

whitey0 said:


> Thank you so much!!!!!



I am not a Ferragamo gal but I _think_ these are okay. Perhaps wait for another opinion.



bobeana said:


> hey everyone,
> 
> has anyone ever seen a manolo blahnik label like this? it looks different than the labels i've seen, different font and it says "london" underneath. just wondering if it might be an older label though cause these shoes are old. the rest of the shoes look authentic. thanks.



Yes, it's an older label. These look authentic.



hautehippie61 said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Platforms
> Seller: elle1960*
> Item #: 220615901067
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item335dbb7f8b
> 
> are these real? i can't imagine offering a BIN option for such a low price if they were...
> 
> Item: New YSL Tribute Tribtoo Shoes Pumps Dark Navy Sz 8.5 39
> Seller: cleanncrisp
> Item #: 190402209661
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/New-YSL-Tribute...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2c54db277d



1. I need more pictures please.
2. Fake.


----------



## witchy_grrl

Hello!!  I've got two McQueens that I want to double-check!

Item: McQueen snakeskin stilettos size 38
Seller: tootsielola
Item #: 120577936004
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Beautiful-Alexa...ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c13014a84

Item: McQueen Black & White Polka Dot Pumps
Seller: carl2701 
Item #: 330438848470
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330438848470&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## dallas

witchy_grrl said:


> Hello!!  I've got two McQueens that I want to double-check!
> 
> Item: McQueen snakeskin stilettos size 38
> Seller: tootsielola
> Item #: 120577936004
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Beautiful-Alexa...ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c13014a84
> 
> Item: McQueen Black & White Polka Dot Pumps
> Seller: carl2701
> Item #: 330438848470
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330438848470&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



1. These look okay but I would like to see a close up pictures of the sole please.
2. These look good.


----------



## lovetoshop390

Item: Tribute YSL Escarpins cuir verni Noir T.37
Seller: bybloss 
Item #: 290441606455
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290441606455

*Also seller states insole measures 10.15" but they are a size 37, do these shoes fit really big? I am generally a size 8 but have never been a size 37? Thanks so much


----------



## dallas

lovetoshop390 said:


> Item: Tribute YSL Escarpins cuir verni Noir T.37
> Seller: bybloss
> Item #: 290441606455
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290441606455
> 
> *Also seller states insole measures 10.15" but they are a size 37, do these shoes fit really big? I am generally a size 8 but have never been a size 37? Thanks so much



These are fake. (By the way, the shoe in the 1st picture is the real deal.)


----------



## kallysta

Item: Auth TORY BURCH ASTOR FLATS SUEDE MOCCASSINS Size 8 B M
Seller: ypinvest
Item #: 260589464493
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260589464493&_trksid=p2759.l1259#ht_605wt_1137

Item: New With Box Tory Burch Black Alexandra Moccasins 8 M
Seller: shopahaulic609
Item #: 260610979693
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=2#ht_500wt_1154


----------



## axmara

witchy_grrl said:


> There's also a pair of Lanvin's that's got me skeptical, just because the seller has multiple pairs:
> 
> Item: NIB-Lanvin Satin crystal-embellished pumps Sz 38 - 940&#8364;
> Seller: axmara
> Item#: 220614385790
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220614385790&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT







troipattes said:


> I am pretty sure those 3 pairs of tribute are  fake but I need confirmation
> 
> Item number: 180474515761
> Seller: deuxluxe
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180474515761&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> Item number: 220565402576
> Seller: axmara
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/NIB-YSL-Yves-Sai...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item335ab8f3d0
> 
> 
> Item number: 220564853943
> Seller: axmara
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/NIB-YSL-Yves-Sai...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item335ab094b7
> 
> 
> If I am right, as a French too, I am ashamed for their attitude  !!!









Hello girls,


I'm the ebay seller Axmara, I want to clarify some things.


1) Is my items are authentics ?

Yes, I guaranteed the authenticy of all my items, shoes, bags, pants... 
I never sell things bought online. 


2) Where I buy my objects ?

I do not know how that goes in the other countries, but in France, the french luxury brands organizes some special sales for employees of the brand, their families and the fashion journalist.
All my items come from this type of sale.

I think, it's like your sample sale but with better price.



3) Why I don't specify that on my ebay auctions.


Because the brands prohibit the resale of the products bought in these sales and that it would really not be sweet with me if they knew what I did.



4) Do I have proof of that ?

I have some pictures of this sale, by example some pictures of the last YSL private Sale :


































Moreover, I can give you pictures of all the part or the item that you want. I do not have anything to hide.
Moreover, you can check my feedback.

I do not know exactly how this forum functions but I am very astonished by the fact that people who apparently do not know perfectly the shoes could say if shoes so are false or not (one person said "my ugly fake") The proof with my case here.


Thanks for your interest,

Raphael from Axmara


----------



## Jenna51580

Could someone kindly help me with the following shoes: 
Jimmy Choo, D'orsay, Red Patent 38, 3 inch Heels, Sz 8
Item number: 130396645018 
Seller: mrobiwan2 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT

RENE CAOVILLA BLUE SNAKE JEWELED HEELS SHOES Sz 6.5 NR
middlemanbrokers
Item number: 360266938123 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360266938123&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Tingeling

Item:ORIGINAL CHANEL VINTAGE SHOES HEELS PATENT LEATHER 
Listing number:220613618274
Seller:thebycicle
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ORIGINAL-CHANEL-...item335d98aa62
Comment: Really appriciate it!


----------



## prism

prism said:


> could someone pls check these Gucci sneakers for me?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-GUCCI-Red-L...iewItem&pt=US_Men_s_Shoes&hash=item5887c9fcc1
> 
> was red even made???



someone please check this for me?


----------



## a love story

Hello, can someone please authenticate these Prada heels? 
Item: Prada Raso Chic 
Listing No: 180511159193
Seller: pumpkinbellenbonny (reading her profile, possibly a TPFer?)
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/PRADA-SHOES-RAS...ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2a074db399


----------



## mirandaflats

Hi everyone!  I understand from the ladies at the Prada forum that the place to get shoes authenticated is this thread.  I hope it's ok that I'm reposting this.

Can you help me authenticate these Prada heels from these pictures?

Item: Prada Vitello Shine Studded Slide
Item Number: 200480286107
Seller: elisav
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Prada-Vitello-S...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2ead8e659b
Comment: N/A

Thanks very much for your help.


----------



## Rossi

Item: YSL Tribute sandals
Seller: kaftan1967
Number: 150451238693
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150451238693&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Item: YSL Platform shoes
Seller: pink2670
Number: 110541826696
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110541826696&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Hi ladies, could you let me know if these are authentic please.  TIA x


----------



## Rossi

.


----------



## hautehippie61

thoughts on these:

Item: NIB YSL Black Patent MaryJane Tribute Pump 39/8
Seller: laurieliz949
Number: 120580092509
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-YSL-Black-P...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c1322325d


----------



## anniepersian

Hi guys can you help me with these please..........

Item:  Y S L ELECTRIC BLUE TRIBTOO TRIBUTE PUMP SIZE 5 38
Seller: apache--firewater
Number: 110541786606
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110541786606&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thank you very much!


----------



## mimi0011

Item: Manolo Blahnik Blue Pump
Item#: 110542470326
Seller: gaipetrini
Ebay Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...2470326&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_935

are these real?  please authenticate.  Thanks in advance, experts!


----------



## Glynis

anniepersian said:


> Hi guys can you help me with these please..........
> 
> Item:  Y S L ELECTRIC BLUE TRIBTOO TRIBUTE PUMP SIZE 5 38
> Seller: apache--firewater
> Number: 110541786606
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110541786606&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thank you very much!



If you do an advanced search on this seller, you will see that she has sold this pair twice already in the last couple of weeks. I would want to know why the last two sales didn't work out. It may be that they were both overseas buyers (and she won't send outside the UK). They sold for under £50 both times.


----------



## jewels2u

mimi0011 said:


> Item: Manolo Blahnik Blue Pump
> Item#: 110542470326
> Seller: gaipetrini
> Ebay Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...2470326&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_935
> 
> are these real?  please authenticate.  Thanks in advance, experts!



those are counterfeit for 100% sure!  stay away!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Hi!!
Please can someone have a look at these?
Thanks!

Item name: Yves Saint Laurent platform shoes
Item number: 110541826696
Seller ID:  pink2670 
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110541826696&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## mirandaflats

Hi, everyone.  Thanks in advance for any help you can give me.

Can anyone speak to the authenticity of this item?

Item name: NEW Christian Strappy Back Zip Gladiator Sandals sz 36
Item number: 200481517839
Seller ID: elisav 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-S...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2eada1310f

TIA and have a lovely day.


----------



## dallas

*Axmara*, you have my apologies if my opinon of your shoes was incorrect. I did originally ask for more pictures because they were dark and the insole logo was covered by the straps which made me suspicious, but then edited my post to say otherwise. 



a love story said:


> Hello, can someone please authenticate these Prada heels?
> Item: Prada Raso Chic
> Listing No: 180511159193
> Seller: pumpkinbellenbonny (reading her profile, possibly a TPFer?)
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/PRADA-SHOES-RAS...ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2a074db399



I think these are okay.



mirandaflats said:


> Hi everyone!  I understand from the ladies at the Prada forum that the place to get shoes authenticated is this thread.  I hope it's ok that I'm reposting this.
> 
> Can you help me authenticate these Prada heels from these pictures?
> 
> Item: Prada Vitello Shine Studded Slide
> Item Number: 200480286107
> Seller: elisav
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Prada-Vitello-S...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2ead8e659b
> Comment: N/A
> 
> Thanks very much for your help.



These look okay.



Rossi said:


> Item: YSL Tribute sandals
> Seller: kaftan1967
> Number: 150451238693
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150451238693&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Item: YSL Platform shoes
> Seller: pink2670
> Number: 110541826696
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110541826696&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Hi ladies, could you let me know if these are authentic please.  TIA x



1. Need more close up pictures please, sole, insole and side on.
2. Need more pictures please, sole, insole and side on.



hautehippie61 said:


> thoughts on these:
> 
> Item: NIB YSL Black Patent MaryJane Tribute Pump 39/8
> Seller: laurieliz949
> Number: 120580092509
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-YSL-Black-P...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c1322325d



Could you ask for a close up pic. of the sole, insole and a direct side-on please?


----------



## hautehippie61

> Could you ask for a close up pic. of the sole, insole and a direct side-on please?


 
i just messaged the seller, hopefully i'll be able to get those pics for you soon!!!

meanwhile -- another one 

Item: AUTHENTIC BEIGE YSL TRIBTOO SHOES HEELS NEW 38.5 NIB
Seller: golfer_golfette
Item #: 400127441178
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-BEIGE...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item5d2974391a


----------



## dallas

hautehippie61 said:


> i just messaged the seller, hopefully i'll be able to get those pics for you soon!!!
> 
> meanwhile -- another one
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC BEIGE YSL TRIBTOO SHOES HEELS NEW 38.5 NIB
> Seller: golfer_golfette
> Item #: 400127441178
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-BEIGE...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item5d2974391a



These look good.


----------



## mimi0011

jewels2u said:


> those are counterfeit for 100% sure!  stay away!



Thanks so much, jewels2u!  They already removed the listing!!!  I appreciate your help!


----------



## witchy_grrl

dallas said:


> Could you ask for a close up pic. of the sole, insole and a direct side-on please?



Dallas, I actually got some pics from the seller yesterday; maybe the other poster who asked about these will get other pics too!


----------



## imfromla

Hi guys... I'm new here.  But, was wondering if anyone has any thoughts on these: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200482121798&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## libelle

Help! Has anyone bought anything from ebay seller easyhook? They look legit but I just wanted to triple check.

Item: Tory Burch Reva Black Leather Ballet Flats shoes
Seller: easyhook
Number: 300427524298 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Tory-Burch-Reva...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item45f2e038ca


----------



## ColdSteel

libelle said:


> Help! Has anyone bought anything from ebay seller easyhook? They look legit but I just wanted to triple check.
> 
> Item: Tory Burch Reva Black Leather Ballet Flats shoes
> Seller: easyhook
> Number: 300427524298
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Tory-Burch-Reva...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item45f2e038ca



Look fine to me!


----------



## shyh

Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT TRIBUTE SANDALS SHOES (36.5)
Item#:270579634049
Seller: yasya
Ebay Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-TRIBUTE-SANDALS-SHOES-36-5_W0QQitemZ270579634049QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item3effcd8f81

Thanks!


----------



## dallas

shyh said:


> Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT TRIBUTE SANDALS SHOES (36.5)
> Item#:270579634049
> Seller: yasya
> Ebay Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-TRIBUTE-SANDALS-SHOES-36-5_W0QQitemZ270579634049QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item3effcd8f81
> 
> Thanks!



These look good.


----------



## amq

Hi
has anyone bought anything from overseas seller mytheresa.com?
I am thinking of buying some shoes - the prices are great...are they too good to be true?
TIA


----------



## dallas

amq said:


> Hi
> has anyone bought anything from overseas seller mytheresa.com?
> I am thinking of buying some shoes - the prices are great...are they too good to be true?
> TIA



MyTheresa is reputable.


----------



## anniepersian

anniepersian said:


> Hi guys can you help me with these please..........
> 
> Item:  Y S L ELECTRIC BLUE TRIBTOO TRIBUTE PUMP SIZE 5 38
> Seller: apache--firewater
> Number: 110541786606
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110541786606&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thank you very much!



Hi Dallas are these def. fake? The seller swears they're not, and im new to ysl shoes!
Thanks


----------



## dallas

anniepersian said:


> Hi Dallas are these def. fake? The seller swears they're not, and im new to ysl shoes!
> Thanks



Yes, they are fake.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Hi there!!
Please can you have a look at these for me please?
Thanks!!

Item name: Jimmy Choo Shoes
Pics:


----------



## ChrisyAM15

And also these please. Thanks!!

Item name: Brian Atwood Shoes
Pics:


----------



## dallas

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Hi there!!
> Please can you have a look at these for me please?
> Thanks!!
> 
> Item name: Jimmy Choo Shoes



The pictures aren't very good but I think these are authentic.


----------



## dallas

ChrisyAM15 said:


> And also these please. Thanks!!
> 
> Item name: Brian Atwood Shoes



I would need to see clearer pictures of these please.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

dallas said:


> The pictures aren't very good but I think these are authentic.


 
Thanks very much!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

dallas said:


> I would need to see clearer pictures of these please.


 
Thanks, I will ask for more pics


----------



## CelticLuv

Are these authentic? Thank you!

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Tribtoo 80 slingback 35.5 new!
Listing Number: 260619694250
Seller: superstar4
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260619694250&_trksid=p2759.l1259

Item: YSL TRIBTOO PUMPS tributes Gray Suede 35 - SEXY!!!
Listing Number: 270593297151
Seller: roninose
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-TRIBTOO-PUMPS-tributes-Gray-Suede-35-SEXY-/270593297151?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f009e0aff


----------



## Tingeling

Item:*CHANEL Sig Cap Toe Flat Heels Shoes 41 w/ dust bag Auth*
Item Number:190404971034
Seller:queedqueb
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190404971034&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comment: TIA


----------



## pauline_sweden

What do you say about these..I have my doubts but I ant your opinion as well...

item: Yves Saint Laurent - Beige, size 8, *NEW IN BOX*
number: 290444371251
seller: nyrkstyle
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item439fd56533

dosent these look low, the heel..
item: NIB Brian Atwood Maniac Pumps Tan Nude 38.5 Sold Out!
number: 180520086221
:seller: abklion3bnl 
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180520086221&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

thank you
love


----------



## dallas

CelticLuv said:


> Are these authentic? Thank you!
> 
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Tribtoo 80 slingback 35.5 new!
> Listing Number: 260619694250
> Seller: superstar4
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260619694250&_trksid=p2759.l1259
> 
> Item: YSL TRIBTOO PUMPS tributes Gray Suede 35 - SEXY!!!
> Listing Number: 270593297151
> Seller: roninose
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-TRIBTOO-PUMPS-tributes-Gray-Suede-35-SEXY-/270593297151?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f009e0aff



1. Authentic.
2. Don't look good. 



Tingeling said:


> Item:*CHANEL Sig Cap Toe Flat Heels Shoes 41 w/ dust bag Auth*
> Item Number:190404971034
> Seller:queedqueb
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190404971034&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comment: TIA



These look authentic.



pauline_sweden said:


> What do you say about these..I have my doubts but I ant your opinion as well...
> 
> item: Yves Saint Laurent - Beige, size 8, *NEW IN BOX*
> number: 290444371251
> seller: nyrkstyle
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item439fd56533
> 
> dosent these look low, the heel..
> item: NIB Brian Atwood Maniac Pumps Tan Nude 38.5 Sold Out!
> number: 180520086221
> :seller: abklion3bnl
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180520086221&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> thank you
> love



1. Pretty sure these are fake but would need to see more pictures.
2. These look good.


----------



## Tingeling

i





dallas said:


> 1. Authentic.
> 2. Don't look good.
> 
> 
> 
> These look authentic.
> 
> Thank you!Finally a pair in my size! (bigfoot)
> 
> 1. Pretty sure these are fake but would need to see more pictures.
> 2. These look good.


----------



## anniepersian

dallas said:


> Yes, they are fake.



Thanks Dallas!


----------



## mimi0011

Please authenticate.  Thanks experts!

Item: Manolo Blahnik Tuccio
Item#; 300435538516
Seller: artexfashion
Ebaylink: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...38516&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_5065wt_1110


----------



## phiphi

hi ladies - i'm hoping to authenticate this pair of tributes. the listing isn't on the usual auction sites so i provided as much information as i could. thanks in advance for your help!

item: YSL Tribute Sandals black Patent size 39
ad ID#: 12288440 
link: http://www.usedottawa.com/classified-ad/YSL-Tribute-Sandals-black-patent_12288440


----------



## dallas

mimi0011 said:


> Please authenticate.  Thanks experts!
> 
> Item: Manolo Blahnik Tuccio
> Item#; 300435538516
> Seller: artexfashion
> Ebaylink: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...38516&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_5065wt_1110



Authentic and what a gorgeous colour.



phiphi said:


> hi ladies - i'm hoping to authenticate this pair of tributes. the listing isn't on the usual auction sites so i provided as much information as i could. thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> item: YSL Tribute Sandals black Patent size 39
> ad ID#: 12288440
> link: http://www.usedottawa.com/classified-ad/YSL-Tribute-Sandals-black-patent_12288440



Link not working.


----------



## mimi0011

dallas said:


> Authentic and what a gorgeous colour.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much, Dallas!  I appreciate your help.  Can't wait to get them!  Hoping they will fit.  I usually wear a US 8 and sometimes 8.5.


----------



## xgianna6921x

Item:New TORY BURCH Reva Black w/ Gold Ballerina Flat sz 6.5
Item Number:380241056054
Seller:lookatyou*   
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380241056054&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## madigan

please authenticate! 

Item: NIB Giuseppe Zanotti Womens Jeweled Fish Sandal 39
Item Number: 150455954233
Seller: gli77ergal  
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150455954233&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## katdhoneybee

Thanks for your help!

Item: Manolo Blahnik Bronze D'Orsay Heels Shoes Pumps Sz 37.5
Item #: 310226623159
Seller: hughie8465
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310226623159&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

The pictures are kind of wack...let me know if you would need more pictures or if you can make a best guess based on what the seller provided.
*http://myworld.ebay.com/hughie8465/*


----------



## jewels2u

katdhoneybee said:


> Thanks for your help!
> 
> Item: Manolo Blahnik Bronze D'Orsay Heels Shoes Pumps Sz 37.5
> Item #: 310226623159
> Seller: hughie8465
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310226623159&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> The pictures are kind of wack...let me know if you would need more pictures or if you can make a best guess based on what the seller provided.
> *http://myworld.ebay.com/hughie8465/*



they look authentic but I'd want to see a sole to be 100% sure.  i've bought from this seller quite a few times and I really like them.


----------



## katdhoneybee

jewels2u said:


> they look authentic but I'd want to see a sole to be 100% sure.  i've bought from this seller quite a few times and I really like them.



That's great to know; thanks again!


----------



## Sicy

Coming from China so yeah.. I dunno.  TIA

New Ferragamo varina ballet flats shoes red usa size 7
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Ferragamo-v...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27b29d144a
170500363338
seangyf312


----------



## KlassicKouture

Hello ladies! May I receive some assistance with these?

Item: TORY BURCH REVA BALLET Casual Slippers Shoes Size 7.5 
Item #: 170501848231
Seller: shoe-discount-warehouse 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/TORY-BURCH-REVA...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27b2b3bca7

Thank you!!


----------



## starlv

Hi, 

Appreciate help to check out these shoes... TIA!

Item name: Christian DIOR-Military Kakhi-Heels Shoes-Slip on-EU37!
Item no.: 140416965546
Seller: 21stcenturyavalon
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140416965546&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Item name: miu miu shoes 
Item no.: 280521333390
Seller: 2007brackenbury 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280521333390&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## phiphi

dallas said:


> Authentic and what a gorgeous colour.
> 
> Link not working.


 
sorry *dallas *- does this work? thanks again for your help!

http://image.usedottawa.com/photos/03/79/14265679_640.jpg

http://image.usedottawa.com/photos/03/80/14265680_640.jpg


----------



## starlv

Hi, 

How about these shoes? TIA!!!

Item name: Christian Dior Shoes
Item no.: 190405166083
Seller: carolinepovey1976 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190405166083&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## dallas

madigan said:


> please authenticate!
> 
> Item: NIB Giuseppe Zanotti Womens Jeweled Fish Sandal 39
> Item Number: 150455954233
> Seller: gli77ergal
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150455954233&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Need more pictures please.



Sicy said:


> Coming from China so yeah.. I dunno.  TIA
> 
> New Ferragamo varina ballet flats shoes red usa size 7
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Ferragamo-v...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27b29d144a
> 170500363338
> seangyf312



These don't look good to me, but please wait for a Ferragamo gal to chime in.



starlv said:


> Hi,
> 
> Appreciate help to check out these shoes... TIA!
> 
> Item name: Christian DIOR-Military Kakhi-Heels Shoes-Slip on-EU37!
> Item no.: 140416965546
> Seller: 21stcenturyavalon
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140416965546&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Item name: miu miu shoes
> Item no.: 280521333390
> Seller: 2007brackenbury
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280521333390&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



1. Look okay.
2. Look okay but I'd like to see some more pictures please.



phiphi said:


> sorry *dallas *- does this work? thanks again for your help!
> 
> http://image.usedottawa.com/photos/03/79/14265679_640.jpg
> 
> http://image.usedottawa.com/photos/03/80/14265680_640.jpg



These look okay.



starlv said:


> Hi,
> 
> How about these shoes? TIA!!!
> 
> Item name: Christian Dior Shoes
> Item no.: 190405166083
> Seller: carolinepovey1976
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190405166083&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



I'd like to see some clear, close up pictures please.


----------



## madigan

Thanks dallas, I've emailed the seller and will post more pictures when they come


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Hi!!!!
Please can you have a look at these for me?
Thanks very much!!!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

And these aswell please.
Thanks!!!


----------



## crazyglam

Hi girls.
Please, help to authenticate these YSL shoes.
They look real to me, just want to make sure. 
sorry for poor quality of the pics, that's all I have
Thank you


----------



## c0uture

Hi! Can someone authenticate these for me please? Thanks!

Item: GORGEOUS DENIM CHANEL CC LOGO BALLET FLATS 
Seller: veros_fashion4less
Number: 170501413553 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170501413553&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_518wt_1104


----------



## amq

hi
i need help figuring out if these sandals on bluefly are authentic or not...i ordered a pair knowing i can return them of course, but wonder if anyone else has gotten some?

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-b...t-thong-sandals/cat20022/308108601/detail.fly


Thanks so much


----------



## madigan

please authenticate alexander mcqueen~ thank you!

Item: ALEXANDER MCQUEEN black pointed pumps NEW shoes 39 
seller: danielles*worldwide*shoes 
item #: 350363358166
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350363358166&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## nicnac208

I bought these Ginger sandals at Nordstrom Rack and sold them on ebay and now the buyer says they're fake. Help!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160444950192&ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT

They said my studs are plastic, real ones are metal,
The color is off,
and the bottom is not real leather.

So frustrated!


----------



## moly520

hey ,do u like them: http://www.jxn58.com/Enindex.asp


----------



## mopritt

Hey! I was wondering about these MiuMiu flats! Thanks so much!

Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200483686454&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
Item number: 200483686454
Seller: JanuaryGarnets


----------



## thoang0705

Any Jimmy Choo experts?  TIA!

Item name: JC studded cage
Item no.: 300439493699
Seller: hot_off_the_runway
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300439493699&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI


----------



## lovetoshop390

Item name: 100% AUTH YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL TRIBUTE Y- BOW 38 8
Item no.: 140417668239
Seller: mediabroadcastservices 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=140417668239

*Seller seems to sell all authentic items judging from past authentication threads, however just want to be sure. 
Thanks so much


----------



## CelticLuv

Item name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Pumps Shoes Size 35
Item no.: 180523806961
Seller: foreveryoung27
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Tribute-Pumps-Shoes-Size-35-/180523806961?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2a080eb0f1

thanks!


----------



## jen_sparro

Item: YSL Croc Print Tribtoo Ankle Boots
Number: 200474453433
Seller: mushroom_city
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...453433&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3829wt_913

*I know this seller is usually authentic, just wanted to make sure  Thank you!*


----------



## jen_sparro

And here is the shot of the stamp on the sole.


----------



## mirandaflats

Please authenticate these two pairs of shoes for me.  One of them is time sensitive so if someone could comment just directionally I would really appreciate it!  Thank you!!

Item: Dolce & Gabbana Black Strappy Pumps 38 8
Number: 200484393152
Seller: elisav
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Dolce-Gabbana-s...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2eadcd10c0

Item: New Manolo Blahnik gold high heel sandals 38.5 8
Number: 200485910855
Seller: elisav
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Manolo-Blah...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2eade43947


----------



## dallas

mirandaflats said:


> Please authenticate these two pairs of shoes for me.  One of them is time sensitive so if someone could comment just directionally I would really appreciate it!  Thank you!!
> 
> Item: Dolce & Gabbana Black Strappy Pumps 38 8
> Number: 200484393152
> Seller: elisav
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Dolce-Gabbana-s...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2eadcd10c0
> 
> Item: New Manolo Blahnik gold high heel sandals 38.5 8
> Number: 200485910855
> Seller: elisav
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Manolo-Blah...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2eade43947




Both are authentic.


----------



## mopritt

mopritt said:


> Hey! I was wondering about these MiuMiu flats! Thanks so much!
> 
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200483686454&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> Item number: 200483686454
> Seller: JanuaryGarnets


 

:shame: I went ahead and bought them. 

ETA- ALthough I haven't paid yet!!!


----------



## mirandaflats

dallas said:


> Both are authentic.


Thanks so much!!


----------



## dallas

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Hi!!!!
> Please can you have a look at these for me?
> Thanks very much!!!!



These look okay.



ChrisyAM15 said:


> And these aswell please.
> Thanks!!!



Pictures are a little dark but from what I can see, these look okay.



crazyglam said:


> Hi girls.
> Please, help to authenticate these YSL shoes.
> They look real to me, just want to make sure.
> sorry for poor quality of the pics, that's all I have
> Thank you



These look good.



madigan said:


> please authenticate alexander mcqueen~ thank you!
> 
> Item: ALEXANDER MCQUEEN black pointed pumps NEW shoes 39
> seller: danielles*worldwide*shoes
> item #: 350363358166
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350363358166&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



These look good.



baublescouture said:


> Hi all, would appreciate any help in authenticating this pair of shoes.. Thanks a lot!!!
> 
> Item name: GIUSEPPE ZANOTTI yellow patent ankle wrap sandal shoe 6
> Item no.: 380241675254
> Seller: ************fffff]Name Brand Outlet 4320
> [/COLOR]
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380241675254&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT



These look okay.



thoang0705 said:


> Any Jimmy Choo experts?  TIA!
> 
> Item name: JC studded cage
> Item no.: 300439493699
> Seller: hot_off_the_runway
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300439493699&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI



I would like to see a close up picture of the sole please.



lovetoshop390 said:


> Item name: 100% AUTH YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL TRIBUTE Y- BOW 38 8
> Item no.: 140417668239
> Seller: mediabroadcastservices
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=140417668239
> 
> *Seller seems to sell all authentic items judging from past authentication threads, however just want to be sure.
> Thanks so much



These look good.



CelticLuv said:


> Item name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Pumps Shoes Size 35
> Item no.: 180523806961
> Seller: foreveryoung27
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2a080eb0f1
> 
> thanks!



These look fake.



jen_sparro said:


> Item: YSL Croc Print Tribtoo Ankle Boots
> Number: 200474453433
> Seller: mushroom_city
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...453433&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3829wt_913
> 
> *I know this seller is usually authentic, just wanted to make sure  Thank you!*



These look good.


----------



## madigan

wow dallas!! O_O look at you go!! Thanks a lot


----------



## dallas

madigan said:


> wow dallas!! O_O look at you go!! Thanks a lot



Yeah, had to have a lie down after that lot! 

And you're welcome.


----------



## mopritt

Hey! I was wondering about these MiuMiu flats! Thanks so much!

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200483686454&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
Item number: 200483686454
Seller: JanuaryGarnets


----------



## dallas

mopritt said:


> Hey! I was wondering about these MiuMiu flats! Thanks so much!
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200483686454&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> Item number: 200483686454
> Seller: JanuaryGarnets



I am not a Miu Miu gal but these look to be very good quality and I'd be suprised if they are fake.


----------



## ayla

How about these ? 

Item name: YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL TRIBUTE LEATHER PUMPS 35 36 !!! 
Item no.: 300439779777
Seller: milliepieforever
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item45f39b39c1


----------



## dallas

ayla said:


> How about these ?
> 
> Item name: YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL TRIBUTE LEATHER PUMPS 35 36 !!!
> Item no.: 300439779777
> Seller: milliepieforever
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item45f39b39c1




These look good.


----------



## ayla

dallas said:


> These look good.



Thank you !


----------



## dallas

^ You're very welcome.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Thank you dallas


----------



## DT93

Hello 

I was just wondering if anyone can authenticate these YSL Tributes

Item: YSL Tribute Too Shoes
Number: 120585782697
Seller: truereason03
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-TRIBUTE-TOO...ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c137905a9



Thank you in advance


----------



## starlv

Hi Dallas, 

Thank u so much for your help!!!

Can u help me with these shoes? TIA

Item name: Gucci Ladies Shoes size 4 
Item no.: 220624482734
Seller: shaunamison1985 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220624482734&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Additional pics: http://s826.photobucket.com/albums/zz188/starlv_album/Gucci Ladies Shoes size 4/


----------



## amstep

Hi,
I am new to this forum so please bear with me. I've been obsessed with the YSL tribtoo pumps for some time now and I found one on ebay. I'm not exactly an expert on authenticating so I will need all the help i can possibly get. THANKS 

Item: YSL tribute pumps Size 6/39 Black patent
Listing number:220624852942
Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220624852942&ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT

PLEASE HELP!!! thank you 
it's such a beautiful shoe it would be sad to miss out if this is an authentic one.


----------



## dallas

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Thank you dallas



You're very welcome.



DT93 said:


> Hello
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone can authenticate these YSL Tributes
> 
> Item: YSL Tribute Too Shoes
> Number: 120585782697
> Seller: truereason03
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-TRIBUTE-TOO...ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c137905a9
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance



These look good.



starlv said:


> Hi Dallas,
> 
> Thank u so much for your help!!!
> 
> Can u help me with these shoes? TIA
> 
> Item name: Gucci Ladies Shoes size 4
> Item no.: 220624482734
> Seller: shaunamison1985
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220624482734&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Additional pics: http://s826.photobucket.com/albums/zz188/starlv_album/Gucci Ladies Shoes size 4/




I _think_ these are fake but you may want to wait for another opinion.


----------



## mels1231

Hi, I was wondering if someone could help confirm if these Manolo's are actually real or not. They don't look right to me, but the seller claims that they most definitely are authentic. I'm definitely no expert though, by any means. When I asked where they were purchased, the seller said they were bought at wholesale pricing from the manufacture of Manolo. Any input would be greatly appreciated.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260624334286#description

Thanks!!


----------



## dallas

mels1231 said:


> Hi, I was wondering if someone could help confirm if these Manolo's are actually real or not. They don't look right to me, but the seller claims that they most definitely are authentic. I'm definitely no expert though, by any means. When I asked where they were purchased, the seller said they were bought at wholesale pricing from the manufacture of Manolo. Any input would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260624334286#description
> 
> Thanks!!



These are fake.


----------



## starlv

dallas said:


> I _think_ these are fake but you may want to wait for another opinion.


 
Hi Dallas, 

I think I'll skip these... Thanks again for your help

Can I trouble you again with these shoes... TIA!

Item name: Miu Miu sandal heels
Item no.: - 
Seller: Private
Link: http://s826.photobucket.com/albums/zz188/starlv_album/


----------



## meggyg8r

starlv said:


> Hi Dallas,
> 
> I think I'll skip these... Thanks again for your help
> 
> Can I trouble you again with these shoes... TIA!
> 
> Item name: Miu Miu sandal heels
> Item no.: -
> Seller: Private
> Link: http://s826.photobucket.com/albums/zz188/starlv_album/


 
I agree with Dallas that those Guccis look fake.

The Miu Mius look fine to me.


----------



## starlv

meggyg8r said:


> I agree with Dallas that those Guccis look fake.
> 
> The Miu Mius look fine to me.


 
Thanks!!! Appreciate your help


----------



## *cinderella*

My boyfried bought me these pair of Manolo's. Are they authentic? I hope so...

Thank you!


----------



## jewels2u

*cinderella* said:


> My boyfried bought me these pair of Manolo's. Are they authentic? I hope so...
> 
> Thank you!



yes, they are 100% authentic.


----------



## *cinderella*

thank you so much, jewels2u!!!


----------



## starlv

Hi, 

Appreciate help to authenticate these shoes... TIA!!!

Item name: Genuine ladies GUCCI Monogram mules shoes Eu 37 £215!!
Item no.: 310228339688
Seller: 3737emmaj
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310228339688&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Item name: gucci shoes size 35.5 worn only once 100% genuine  
Item no.: 160448034092
Seller: roygold1
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160448034092&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Additional pics: http://s826.photobucket.com/albums/zz188/starlv_album/gucci shoes size_roygold1/


----------



## bumblebees

Hi!
My sister would like a second opinion on these. Thanks!!!!

Item name: CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN SIMPLE PUMP 70 PATENT 38.5 $550
Item #: 320551018063
Seller: bedeque84 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4aa2545e4f


----------



## dallas

starlv said:


> Hi,
> 
> Appreciate help to authenticate these shoes... TIA!!!
> 
> Item name: Genuine ladies GUCCI Monogram mules shoes Eu 37 £215!!
> Item no.: 310228339688
> Seller: 3737emmaj
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310228339688&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 
> Item name: gucci shoes size 35.5 worn only once 100% genuine
> Item no.: 160448034092
> Seller: roygold1
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160448034092&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Additional pics: http://s826.photobucket.com/albums/zz188/starlv_album/gucci shoes size_roygold1/



1. Look okay.

2. I would like to see close up, clear, pics. of the insole and the front of the shoe please.




bumblebees said:


> Hi!
> My sister would like a second opinion on these. Thanks!!!!
> 
> Item name: CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN SIMPLE PUMP 70 PATENT 38.5 $550
> Item #: 320551018063
> Seller: bedeque84
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4aa2545e4f



These look good.


----------



## mimi0011

Hi Experts,

Need your help on a couple pairs.  Please authenticate.  Thanks!

#1
Item: Jimmy Choo Pump
Seller: B&B
Link: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/97953/items/15606797

#2
Item: Jimmy Choo Pump
Item#: 280517193723
Seller: dialarules10
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Jimmy-Choo-Clue...en_s_Shoes&hash=item415020affb#ht_1693wt_1139

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Rossi

YSL Tribute shoes - could you have a look at these please and tell me if you think they are genuine.  Thanks x


----------



## dallas

mimi0011 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Need your help on a couple pairs.  Please authenticate.  Thanks!
> 
> #1
> Item: Jimmy Choo Pump
> Seller: B&B
> Link: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/97953/items/15606797
> 
> #2
> Item: Jimmy Choo Pump
> Item#: 280517193723
> Seller: dialarules10
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Jimmy-Choo-Clue...en_s_Shoes&hash=item415020affb#ht_1693wt_1139
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!



1. Look okay.
2. Look okay but I'd like to see a close up of the sole to be sure please.



Rossi said:


> YSL Tribute shoes - could you have a look at these please and tell me if you think they are genuine.  Thanks x



I think these are fake.


----------



## starlv

dallas said:


> 1. Look okay.
> 
> 2. I would like to see close up, clear, pics. of the insole and the front of the shoe please.
> 
> 
> These look good.


 
Thanks Dallas!

Can I trouble you again on these shoes... THanks!

Item name: CHANEL SILK RHINESTONE MULES SHOES 39.5
Item no.: 150458852914
Seller: luciam8 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150458852914&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Item name: DOLCE GABBANA PIN STRIPE FLORAL MULES HEELS SHOES 39.5
Item no.: 150458852778
Seller: luciam8 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150458852778&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## mopritt

Can anyone help me with these? I put in a low bid thinking it would get bid over, but I won. Not sure if that is a good thing yet or not!

Dior Poesy sandals (?)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250654563359&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
Seller: Betseysboutique
Item Number: 250654563359


----------



## COACH ADDICT

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/madison/items/_Vivienne_Westwood__Melissa_Black_shoe_with_bow__Size_8

I just love these shoes and would get them asap but I am not sure if that is enough pictures.. (I have never purchased VW via Bonanzle or Ebay)..  

The stud is also an issue on the shoe.. Is it true that on these Jelly like shoes they can be repaired and will be be expensive...??

Thank you I am very new to VW shoes...


----------



## hautehippie61

these look kind of off to me but i love love this color combination so i just want to be sure! thanks!

Item name: YVES ST. LAURENT TRIBUTE SANDALS BLACK & BRONZE SZ.39
Item #: 220629298874
Seller ID: caviar-and-couture-boutique
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220629298874&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## dallas

starlv said:


> Thanks Dallas!
> 
> Can I trouble you again on these shoes... THanks!
> 
> Item name: CHANEL SILK RHINESTONE MULES SHOES 39.5
> Item no.: 150458852914
> Seller: luciam8
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150458852914&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Item name: DOLCE GABBANA PIN STRIPE FLORAL MULES HEELS SHOES 39.5
> Item no.: 150458852778
> Seller: luciam8
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150458852778&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Both auctions look good.



mopritt said:


> Can anyone help me with these? I put in a low bid thinking it would get bid over, but I won. Not sure if that is a good thing yet or not!
> 
> Dior Poesy sandals (?)
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250654563359&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> Seller: Betseysboutique
> Item Number: 250654563359



These look okay.



COACH ADDICT said:


> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/madison/items/_Vivienne_Westwood__Melissa_Black_shoe_with_bow__Size_8
> 
> I just love these shoes and would get them asap but I am not sure if that is enough pictures.. (I have never purchased VW via Bonanzle or Ebay)..
> 
> The stud is also an issue on the shoe.. Is it true that on these Jelly like shoes they can be repaired and will be be expensive...??
> 
> Thank you I am very new to VW shoes...



I am not a VW gal, but I think you should ask for more pictures and see if a VW expert can chime in.



hautehippie61 said:


> these look kind of off to me but i love love this color combination so i just want to be sure! thanks!
> 
> Item name: YVES ST. LAURENT TRIBUTE SANDALS BLACK & BRONZE SZ.39
> Item #: 220629298874
> Seller ID: caviar-and-couture-boutique
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220629298874&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



These look fake to me.


----------



## mimi0011

Hi Experts,

Need your help on a couple pairs. Please authenticate. Thanks!

#1
Item: Jimmy Choo Pump
Seller: B&B
Link: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/97953/items/15606797

#2
Item: Jimmy Choo Pump
Item#: 280517193723
Seller: dialarules10
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Jimmy-Choo-Clue-...ht_1693wt_1139

Thanks so much in advance!

Second opinion, please?


----------



## hautehippie61

dallas said:


> These look fake to me.


 
yess thanks chica!!! that's what i was thinking, but i just wanted to be sure. actually i've got another pair for you to look at for me, i'm not too familiar with ysl booties but i'm kinda liking these, if you don't mind taking a look 

i think the zipper looks kind of off? like a little cheap? and idk why the sole appears to be blue and black...? anyways i uploaded a bunch of pictures onto photobucket bc they were too large to attach:

http://s954.photobucket.com/albums/ae28/hautehippie61/ysl booties/

merci beaucoup


----------



## dallas

hautehippie61 said:


> yess thanks chica!!! that's what i was thinking, but i just wanted to be sure. actually i've got another pair for you to look at for me, i'm not too familiar with ysl booties but i'm kinda liking these, if you don't mind taking a look
> 
> i think the zipper looks kind of off? like a little cheap? and idk why the sole appears to be blue and black...? anyways i uploaded a bunch of pictures onto photobucket bc they were too large to attach:
> 
> http://s954.photobucket.com/albums/ae28/hautehippie61/ysl booties/
> 
> merci beaucoup




These look fake.

And you're welcome.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Hi - the seller has added additional pictures... please advice.. thank you



COACH ADDICT said:


> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/madison/items/_Vivienne_Westwood__Melissa_Black_shoe_with_bow__Size_8
> 
> I just love these shoes and would get them asap but I am not sure if that is enough pictures.. (I have never purchased VW via Bonanzle or Ebay)..
> 
> The stud is also an issue on the shoe.. Is it true that on these Jelly like shoes they can be repaired and will be be expensive...??
> 
> Thank you I am very new to VW shoes...


----------



## mimi0011

Originally Posted by mimi0011  
Hi Experts,

Need your help on a couple pairs. Please authenticate. Thanks!

#1
Item: Jimmy Choo Pump
Seller: B&B
Link: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/97953/items/15606797

#2
Item: Jimmy Choo Pump
Item#: 280517193723
Seller: dialarules10
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Jimmy-Choo-Clue-...ht_1693wt_1139

Thanks so much in advance!
1. Look okay.
2. Look okay but I'd like to see a close up of the sole to be sure please.


Thanks, Dallas!  I really appreciate it!

I'm thinking of getting #1, so can I have a second opinion?  Thank you, experts!


----------



## hautehippie61

thanks again dallas! haha i'm finally starting to learn that if a deal is too good to be true, it probably is


----------



## mimi0011

#1
Item: Jimmy Choo Pump
Seller: B&B
Link: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/97953/items/15606797

Second opinion, please?


----------



## c0uture

How do these look? Thanks!

Item: NEW Tory Burch yellow Thora jelly flip flops 7
Seller: amazingstuff19
Number: 280525444993
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280525444993&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3194wt_1104


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Hi - the seller has added additional pictures... please advice.. thank you
Any advice on these Westwood shoes...???  TIA

Originally Posted by COACH ADDICT   
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/madis...th_bow__Size_8

I just love these shoes and would get them asap but I am not sure if that is enough pictures.. (I have never purchased VW via Bonanzle or Ebay).. 

The stud is also an issue on the shoe.. Is it true that on these Jelly like shoes they can be repaired and will be be expensive...??

Thank you I am very new to VW shoes...


----------



## MooMoo2009

Hey guys! 
Could someone authenticate these chanel flats for me?  And do you think it's a good price?  TIA.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...9&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=2#ht_996wt_930


----------



## JODES83

Hi Ladies

A lil help in authenticating these shoes please??

Cheers

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Black Patent Short Boots
Seller: cecconello80 
Number: 220616237577
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220616237577&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

And these ones too please

Item: NIB BRIAN ATWOOD MANIAC Nude 38.5 38 8 8.5
Seller: smdemasi 
Number: 200489128955
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200489128955&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## JODES83

And these ones too ladies

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220629341525&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT 

Thanks


----------



## uhkiwi

MANOLO BLAHNIK CROC HIGH SEXY SANDALS
seller: mybottomdrawer09
auction:250656278355

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250656278355&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## lulabee

mimi0011 said:


> Originally Posted by mimi0011
> Hi Experts,
> 
> Need your help on a couple pairs. Please authenticate. Thanks!
> 
> #1
> Item: Jimmy Choo Pump
> Seller: B&B
> Link: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/97953/items/15606797
> 
> #2
> Item: Jimmy Choo Pump
> Item#: 280517193723
> Seller: dialarules10
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Jimmy-Choo-Clue-...ht_1693wt_1139
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!
> 1. Look okay.
> 2. Look okay but I'd like to see a close up of the sole to be sure please.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Dallas! I really appreciate it!
> 
> I'm thinking of getting #1, so can I have a second opinion? Thank you, experts!


 #1 looks good from a reputable seller.


----------



## lulabee

baublescouture said:


> Hi All, Appreciate greatly for any help in this Dolce & Gabbana sandals.. =) Thanks a lot!
> 
> Item name: DOLCE & GABBANA Leopard Print Sandals Shoes Sz 35
> 
> Item #: 200486707568
> Seller: Linda's Stuff
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200486707568&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


 Listing ended but they are good.


----------



## lulabee

COACH ADDICT said:


> Hi - the seller has added additional pictures... please advice.. thank you
> Any advice on these Westwood shoes...??? TIA
> 
> Originally Posted by COACH ADDICT
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/madis...th_bow__Size_8
> 
> I just love these shoes and would get them asap but I am not sure if that is enough pictures.. (I have never purchased VW via Bonanzle or Ebay)..
> 
> The stud is also an issue on the shoe.. Is it true that on these Jelly like shoes they can be repaired and will be be expensive...??
> 
> Thank you I am very new to VW shoes...


 Link is not working.


----------



## starlv

Hi, 

CAn I get an opinion on these shoes... TIA!!! 

Item name: Black Gucci Kitten Heel Mules Evening Shoes UK3 EUR36
Item no.: 300440767406
Seller: little*lam 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300440767406&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

I'm so grateful to all your help!!! Bought so many shoes after joining this forum


----------



## COACH ADDICT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT
slinger04( 348) 
GUCCI TAN LEATHER TATTOO HEART PUMP SANDAL SHOE/7.5
290448677000

tia


----------



## jewels2u

uhkiwi said:


> MANOLO BLAHNIK CROC HIGH SEXY SANDALS
> seller: mybottomdrawer09
> auction:250656278355
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250656278355&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



these are authentic.


----------



## kerosundae

Lanvin patent ballerina flats from a private seller, are they authentic?
TIA!


----------



## dachsiemama

Are these for real?  They're $217.  http://www.yslcom.com/home-page/ysl-yves-saint-laurent-hampton-105-sandals.html


----------



## dallas

dachsiemama said:


> Are these for real?  They're $217.  http://www.yslcom.com/home-page/ysl-yves-saint-laurent-hampton-105-sandals.html


----------



## MooMoo2009

are these real? tia.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl..._trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=2&Category=63889


----------



## starlv

Hi, 

Appreciate help to check out these shoes... TIA!!!

Item name: DOLCE & GABBANA D&G Denim High Heel Shoes/Mules Size 4
Item no.: 130404473925
Seller: snooqie123
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130404473925&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Could you also take a look at my other post #3104. 
My sis won the shoes and hope they are ok before she pays... TIA!!!


----------



## mrsb74

Item Number:250659177998
Seller ID:maisyme3
Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250659177998&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
comments: are these genuine please


----------



## dallas

starlv said:


> Hi,
> 
> Appreciate help to check out these shoes... TIA!!!
> 
> Item name: DOLCE & GABBANA D&G Denim High Heel Shoes/Mules Size 4
> Item no.: 130404473925
> Seller: snooqie123
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130404473925&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Could you also take a look at my other post #3104.
> My sis won the shoes and hope they are ok before she pays... TIA!!!



Both look okay.



mrsb74 said:


> Item Number:250659177998
> Seller ID:maisyme3
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250659177998&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> comments: are these genuine please



Authentic.


----------



## starlv

dallas said:


> Both look okay.


 
THank you Dallas


----------



## mrsb74

dallas said:


> Both look okay.
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic.


 
thank you dallas


----------



## dachsiemama

Is this a reputable seller/authentic shoes?

http://www.shopzoeonline.com/shop/cart.php?target=cart


----------



## meggyg8r

dachsiemama said:


> Is this a reputable seller/authentic shoes?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.shopzoeonline.com/shop/cart.php?target=cart




Yes, Zoe is a reputable site. Your link doesn't take me to any shoes, but if that site is selling them, then they are authentic.


----------



## missbao

Hi hi, I have bought this item already, appreciate your help to authentic 

Item Name:ferragamo black leather bow midheels
Item Number:	390212633924
Seller ID:Sraider1002
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI....#ht_2344wt_694


Appreciated ur help


----------



## starlv

Hi, 

Appreciate help to check out these shoes... Thanks!!!
Item name: Genuine PRADA white/peach patent strappy wedge shoes 37 
Item no.: 310229910670
Seller: 3737emmaj
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310229910670&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## mopritt

Missoni Wedges
Item number: 250658744228
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250658744228&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Marc Jacobs flats
Item number: 150462120714
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150462120714&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Thanks!!!


----------



## Alexis.92

Hi girls,
what about these Louboutins? http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...84848&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_5916wt_1137
I'm pretty sure they're authentic but they're not recent so I need a confirm


----------



## mopritt

Alexis.92 said:


> Hi girls,
> what about these Louboutins? http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...84848&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_5916wt_1137
> I'm pretty sure they're authentic but they're not recent so I need a confirm


 
There's a CL thread, might get your question answered faster 
http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...ead-first-page-before-posting-586075-175.html


----------



## meggyg8r

Alexis.92 said:


> Hi girls,
> what about these Louboutins? http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...84848&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_5916wt_1137
> I'm pretty sure they're authentic but they're not recent so I need a confirm


 


mopritt said:


> There's a CL thread, might get your question answered faster
> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...ead-first-page-before-posting-586075-175.html


 
Those are fine, but yes, posting in the CL forum is definitely a better way to get CLs authenticated


----------



## Alexis.92

Oh, I didn't see that, thanks^^


----------



## dallas

Paulinegwee said:


> Hi hi, I have bought this item already, appreciate your help to authentic
> 
> Item Name:ferragamo black leather bow midheels
> Item Number:    390212633924
> Seller ID:Sraider1002
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI....#ht_2344wt_694
> 
> 
> Appreciated ur help



Link not working.



starlv said:


> Hi,
> 
> Appreciate help to check out these shoes... Thanks!!!
> Item name: Genuine PRADA white/peach patent strappy wedge shoes 37
> Item no.: 310229910670
> Seller: 3737emmaj
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310229910670&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT



These look okay.



mopritt said:


> Missoni Wedges
> Item number: 250658744228
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250658744228&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Marc Jacobs flats
> Item number: 150462120714
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150462120714&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Thanks!!!



Both look okay.


----------



## doryphorus

Does anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## allbrandspls

Item: YSL wedges
Item#: 160449186063
Seller: ilovemygirls3
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160449186063&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

item:YSl tribute
item no:290451941375
seller:klh1010
link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290451941375&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

thanks


----------



## Rosenrot

Hi guys, can I get a little help here?

item:yves saint laurent tribtoo pump shoes size 4.5 new box
item no:170511126425
seller:kazzikay
link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/yves-saint-la...ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27b3414f99

All help is much appreciated!


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Hello ladies,

Please help me authenticate these YSL Tribtoos:



























TIA!


----------



## dallas

allbrandspls said:


> Item: YSL wedges
> Item#: 160449186063
> Seller: ilovemygirls3
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160449186063&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> item:YSl tribute
> item no:290451941375
> seller:klh1010
> link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290451941375&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> thanks



Both auctions look good.



Rosenrot said:


> Hi guys, can I get a little help here?
> 
> item:yves saint laurent tribtoo pump shoes size 4.5 new box
> item no:170511126425
> seller:kazzikay
> link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/yves-saint-la...ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27b3414f99
> 
> All help is much appreciated!



Photos aren't the best, but these look okay.



bulletproofsoul said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Please help me authenticate these YSL Tribtoos:
> 
> TIA!



These look good.


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Thanks Dallas!  You're an angel!


----------



## dallas

^You're very welcome.


----------



## Rosenrot

Thanks Dallas. One more quick question. Does the Trib Too Ankle Boots in Croc come in the lower heeled version?


----------



## M1SSTNT

I hope this is the right place for this post.  I desperately want these shoes for my wedding, but I am questioning the authenticity of them.  The seller has 0 rating, says she got them as a gift, no receipt and no little baggy with the extra crystals that I think come with them.  Can anyone tell for sure if these are real or not??

Seller: mapetrini
Item number:	170510439339
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170510439339&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## hautehippie61

it's going to end sort of soon but i'm inclined towards...fake?

Name: Yves Saint Laurent Black Patent Tribute Heels UK6 EUR39
Seller: sos-sellourstuff
Number: 130405498047
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130405498047&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Hed Kandi

Hello Ladies, 

any thoughts on these?

Name: manolo blahnik blue shoes size 37,size 4. BRAND NEW
Item number: 160454193889
Seller: shabbyfleur5 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/manolo-blahni...ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item255bd0b2e1

TIA!


----------



## Hed Kandi

And these... Thanks!
Item: $735 Manolo Blahnik Snakeskin Ballet Flats Loafers Shoe
Item number: 350371265001
Seller: balearic1
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350371265001&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks!


----------



## dallas

Rosenrot said:


> Thanks Dallas. One more quick question. Does the Trib Too Ankle Boots in Croc come in the lower heeled version?



Not 100% sure but I have a feeling they did. 




M1SSTNT said:


> I hope this is the right place for this post.  I desperately want these shoes for my wedding, but I am questioning the authenticity of them.  The seller has 0 rating, says she got them as a gift, no receipt and no little baggy with the extra crystals that I think come with them.  Can anyone tell for sure if these are real or not??
> 
> Seller: mapetrini
> Item number:    170510439339
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170510439339&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



These are fake.



hautehippie61 said:


> it's going to end sort of soon but i'm inclined towards...fake?
> 
> Name: Yves Saint Laurent Black Patent Tribute Heels UK6 EUR39
> Seller: sos-sellourstuff
> Number: 130405498047
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130405498047&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



I would like to see a close up pic. of the toe and another of the numbers on inside of the left shoe please.



Hed Kandi said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> any thoughts on these?
> 
> Name: manolo blahnik blue shoes size 37,size 4. BRAND NEW
> Item number: 160454193889
> Seller: shabbyfleur5
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/manolo-blahni...ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item255bd0b2e1
> 
> TIA!



These are fake.



Hed Kandi said:


> And these... Thanks!
> Item: $735 Manolo Blahnik Snakeskin Ballet Flats Loafers Shoe
> Item number: 350371265001
> Seller: balearic1
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350371265001&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thanks!



These are authentic.


----------



## Hed Kandi

dallas said:


> Not 100% sure but I have a feeling they did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are fake.
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to see a close up pic. of the toe and another of the numbers on inside of the left shoe please.
> 
> 
> 
> These are fake.
> 
> 
> 
> These are authentic.


 

Thanks dallas!


----------



## marbella8

Hello authenticators, I was wondering if you could authenticate this link 
Item name: YVES SAINT LAURENT PLATFORM SHOE SIZE 35
Item no: 220620283090
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...83090&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1008wt_1139

The reason I am concerned is everything looks ok, except for the fact that under "Made in Italy" in all YSL shoes I have seen, there is a "Cuir Veritable", but on these, there isn't.  For example, here is another link already authenticated back in June, that has the "Cuir Veritable".  I posted this ? in the YSL Tribtoo thread, but noone answered

The OLD June authentication, with the sole with "Cuir Veritable" that was authenticated as authentic:


ayla said:


> How about these ?
> 
> Item name: YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL TRIBUTE LEATHER PUMPS 35 36 !!!
> Item no.: 300439779777
> Seller: milliepieforever
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item45f39b39c1



TIA!!


----------



## mwiggs

Item:YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT AUTH TRIBUTE pump sandal 39 39.5

Listing Number:260630201093

Seller:jess_640

Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-L...ht_3805wt_1139


----------



## meggyg8r

mwiggs said:


> Item:YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT AUTH TRIBUTE pump sandal 39 39.5
> 
> Listing Number:260630201093
> 
> Seller:jess_640
> 
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-L...ht_3805wt_1139


 
The link doesn't work.


----------



## mwiggs

Hopefully this link works better!

Item:YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT AUTH TRIBUTE pump sandal 39 39.5

Listing Number:260630201093

Seller:jess_640

Link: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-...omen_Shoes&hash=item3caec54305#ht_3805wt_1139


----------



## JODES83

Hi Ladies

I just won this auction and I'm a lil worried these aren't authentic.

Name: SALE New AUTH Christian Louboutin Shoes Heels 9
Item number: 170510969648
Seller: laboolli 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170510969648&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Cheers


----------



## bettiney

Please authenticate this.

Item:YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT AUTH patent leather tribute sandals size 36

Listing Number:290453430654

Seller:  slinger04

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290453430654

TIA!


----------



## JODES83

Please authenticate these items for me please

Item:Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Black Patent Ankle Boots

Listing Number:170510986246

Seller: rickardj

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170510986246&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT 

Item:Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Black Patent Short Boots

Listing Number:220616237577

Seller: cecconello80 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220616237577&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks


----------



## amstep

Hi please authenticate these items for me please. I really love the YSL tribtoo shoes and i'm dying to get one. Thanks 

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL TRIBTOO PATENT SHOES 

Listing number: 290452100681

Seller: babygloop

Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YVES-SAINT-LA...ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item43a04b5649

Second item

Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL size 39

Listing number:250665949026

Seller: surfwchris

Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Yves-Saint-La...ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a5cdad762


----------



## starlv

Hi, 

Appreciate help to authenticate these shoes... TIA!!!

Item name: AUTH BURBERRY CREAM LEATHER ANKLE BOOTS HEELS 37/UK 4 
Item no.: 220633445413
Seller: aaligal925 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220633445413&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## dallas

mwiggs said:


> Hopefully this link works better!
> 
> Item:YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT AUTH TRIBUTE pump sandal 39 39.5
> 
> Listing Number:260630201093
> 
> Seller:jess_640
> 
> Link:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-...omen_Shoes&hash=item3caec54305#ht_3805wt_1139



These look good.



JODES83 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I just won this auction and I'm a lil worried these aren't authentic.
> 
> Name: SALE New AUTH Christian Louboutin Shoes Heels 9
> Item number: 170510969648
> Seller: laboolli
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170510969648&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Cheers



These look good.



bettiney said:


> Please authenticate this.
> 
> Item:YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT AUTH patent leather tribute sandals size 36
> 
> Listing Number:290453430654
> 
> Seller:  slinger04
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290453430654
> 
> TIA!



These look good.



JODES83 said:


> Please authenticate these items for me please
> 
> Item:Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Black Patent Ankle Boots
> 
> Listing Number:170510986246
> 
> Seller: rickardj
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170510986246&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Item:Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Black Patent Short Boots
> 
> Listing Number:220616237577
> 
> Seller: cecconello80
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220616237577&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thanks



1. Not looking good but would like more pictures.
2. Fake



amstep said:


> Hi please authenticate these items for me please. I really love the YSL tribtoo shoes and i'm dying to get one. Thanks
> 
> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL TRIBTOO PATENT SHOES
> 
> Listing number: 290452100681
> 
> Seller: babygloop
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YVES-SAINT-LA...ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item43a04b5649
> 
> Second item
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL size 39
> 
> Listing number:250665949026
> 
> Seller: surfwchris
> 
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Yves-Saint-La...ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a5cdad762



1. Sorry I know the auction is over but I would have needed more pictures.
2. Fake.



starlv said:


> Hi,
> 
> Appreciate help to authenticate these shoes... TIA!!!
> 
> Item name: AUTH BURBERRY CREAM LEATHER ANKLE BOOTS HEELS 37/UK 4
> Item no.: 220633445413
> Seller: aaligal925
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220633445413&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



I am not a Burberry gal, so hopefully someone can chime in and help you with these.


----------



## JODES83

Thanks Dallas, I got more pics of the first boot, but they look a lil suss, and plus the seller said that she brought them on the YSL site in pounds when they only online shop to the US, so I think I'll give these ones a pass.
But are you able to authenticate these ones for me? These one's look a little more real than the ones I posted before.

Item name: YSL TRIBUTE PATENT 38.5 ANKLE BOOTIE SHOE Platform 7.5
Item no.: 230498091735
Seller: ljericho
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230498091735&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## dallas

JODES83 said:


> Thanks Dallas, I got more pics of the first boot, but they look a lil suss, and plus the seller said that she brought them on the YSL site in pounds when they only online shop to the US, so I think I'll give these ones a pass.
> But are you able to authenticate these ones for me? These one's look a little more real than the ones I posted before.
> 
> Item name: YSL TRIBUTE PATENT 38.5 ANKLE BOOTIE SHOE Platform 7.5
> Item no.: 230498091735
> Seller: ljericho
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230498091735&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



These look good.


----------



## JODES83

Thanks for your help hun, much appreciated.


----------



## M1SSTNT

How about these Manolo Blahnik's, Something Blue Satin Pump?

Seller: asparagus25703
Item: 320559918637
Description: MANOLO BLAHNIK SOMETHING BLUE SATIN PUMP SHOES 38 7.5 8

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320559918637&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## dallas

You're very welcome *JODES83*.



M1SSTNT said:


> How about these Manolo Blahnik's, Something Blue Satin Pump?
> 
> Seller: asparagus25703
> Item: 320559918637
> Description: MANOLO BLAHNIK SOMETHING BLUE SATIN PUMP SHOES 38 7.5 8
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320559918637&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



These are fake.


----------



## M1SSTNT

Those too?  How can you tell?  How can I ever find real ones on EBay?


----------



## dallas

^ You can tell by the shape, labels, font, etc. 
These are a very faked style so you have to be careful when buying from Evilbay. 
Neiman Marcus has them though.
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod64820067&parentId


----------



## M1SSTNT

I know...not sure if that will fit in the wedding budget though!   I thought I could get them cheaper on Ebay but I do not want fakes, I didn't realize it would be so hard to get the real thing!


----------



## dallas

M1SSTNT said:


> I know...not sure if that will fit in the wedding budget though!   I thought I could get them cheaper on Ebay but I do not want fakes, I didn't realize it would be so hard to get the real thing!



It's not impossible to get them from Evilbay, but you have to be _very_ careful. Good luck darlin', I hope you find a pair.


----------



## M1SSTNT

Thank you for your help!


----------



## miss_tran

I know the seller has good reviews but I wanna make sure that I'm bidding on a real pair of Tory Burch!
Item : Tory Burch Black REVA BALLERINA FLATS Sz 7 - NIB
Item number : 180533648206
Seller : biglip_98
link : http://cgi.ebay.ca/Tory-Burch-Black...en_s_Shoes&hash=item2a08a4db4e#ht_3181wt_1137

Thanks for your help !


----------



## dallas

miss_tran said:


> I know the seller has good reviews but I wanna make sure that I'm bidding on a real pair of Tory Burch!
> Item : Tory Burch Black REVA BALLERINA FLATS Sz 7 - NIB
> Item number : 180533648206
> Seller : biglip_98
> link : http://cgi.ebay.ca/Tory-Burch-Black...en_s_Shoes&hash=item2a08a4db4e#ht_3181wt_1137
> 
> Thanks for your help !




Could you please ask for some close-up pictures of the insole, toe, sole?


----------



## MUK155

Hi,

my sister just bought these off of ebay and wanted to make sure that they are authentic.  Fashionphile is known to have sold fake items before, and wanted to make sure.
I wouldn't question this item except that the rubber soles are what's bothering me.
The shoes are stated brand new, but they have "VIBRAM" brand rubber soles, which I don't think are the original chanel rubber soles.
Can someone please help me????
I have additional pictures that I took myself if anyone needs more pictures!
TIA!!!

ITEM NAME: CHANEL SATIN CC BOW PUMPS HEELS BLACK 35.5
ITEM NUMBER: 170504467308
SELLER: fashionphile
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...67308&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## dallas

MUK155 said:


> Hi,
> 
> my sister just bought these off of ebay and wanted to make sure that they are authentic.  Fashionphile is known to have sold fake items before, and wanted to make sure.
> I wouldn't question this item except that the rubber soles are what's bothering me.
> The shoes are stated brand new, but they have "VIBRAM" brand rubber soles, which I don't think are the original chanel rubber soles.
> Can someone please help me????
> I have additional pictures that I took myself if anyone needs more pictures!
> TIA!!!
> 
> ITEM NAME: CHANEL SATIN CC BOW PUMPS HEELS BLACK 35.5
> ITEM NUMBER: 170504467308
> SELLER: fashionphile
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...67308&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1



These look good. Some people Vibram their soles before the shoes are worn and I'd say that's what has happened here.


----------



## MUK155

dallas said:


> These look good. Some people Vibram their soles before the shoes are worn and I'd say that's what has happened here.



Oh thank you so much!
I was worried because of the Vibram soles, but now I can have a piece of mind!
Thank you!!!


----------



## MUK155

Hi,
I have another one in question.

I just got these today and something just doesnt seem right...
The box and the dustcovers are different from other authentic chanel shoes I have.
The box's CHANEL lettering is in LIGHT BLUE color, and also the item picture and description is also in blue sticker.  Is that normal?
The dustcover (only one came), the seams are really bad, and the stiches are loose...
It just doesn't feel right.

Also, there is no numbers in the inside of the shoes, is that normal?

If you need more pictures, just let me know. I can take them and post them up!!

TIA!

Item Name: CHANEL SHOES BABY DOLL PUMP CROCODILLE TOE CC 36
Item Number: 290452048427
Seller: prityasabuterfly 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290452048427&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.com%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dp3907.m570.l1313%26_nkw%3D290452048427%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1&_rdc=1


----------



## minnfashion

How about these Manolo Blahnik Something Blue shoes?  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Category=63889&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=1


----------



## mo.space

Any thoughts on these? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120594096903&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## Alexis.92

Hi,
what about those Manolo's something blue shoes?
http://img25.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=man2s.jpg
Thanks!


----------



## Minamiz

Prada Vernice Sfumata w/ Bow Heels:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...91265&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_2237wt_1137


----------



## dallas

minnfashion said:


> How about these Manolo Blahnik Something Blue shoes?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Category=63889&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=1



Fake.



mo.space said:


> Any thoughts on these?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120594096903&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT



These look good



Alexis.92 said:


> Hi,
> what about those Manolo's something blue shoes?
> http://img25.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=man2s.jpg
> Thanks!



These look fake.



Minamiz said:


> Prada Vernice Sfumata w/ Bow Heels:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...91265&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_2237wt_1137



These look good.


----------



## Minamiz

Ty!


----------



## MUK155

Hi,
I posted this up yesterday but think it may have been overlooked.
Could someone please take a look at this one?

Thank you!




MUK155 said:


> Hi,
> I have another one in question.
> 
> I just got these today and something just doesnt seem right...
> The box and the dustcovers are different from other authentic chanel shoes I have.
> The box's CHANEL lettering is in LIGHT BLUE color, and also the item picture and description is also in blue sticker. Is that normal?
> The dustcover (only one came), the seams are really bad, and the stiches are loose...
> It just doesn't feel right.
> 
> Also, there is no numbers in the inside of the shoes, is that normal?
> 
> If you need more pictures, just let me know. I can take them and post them up!!
> 
> TIA!
> 
> Item Name: CHANEL SHOES BABY DOLL PUMP CROCODILLE TOE CC 36
> Item Number: 290452048427
> Seller: prityasabuterfly
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...48427&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## Alexis.92

dallas said:


> These look fake.



Oh, thank you. are you completely sure? I'm not an expert, I have doubts because of the label but for the rest, they don't look bad.. where am I wrong?


----------



## emilyn

Hi everyone!

Can anybody tell me what they think of these MB's? pretty please?


----------



## mo.space

dallas said:


> Fake.
> 
> 
> 
> These look good
> 
> 
> 
> These look fake.
> 
> 
> 
> These look good.


 

Thank you


----------



## bridgetshops925

http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...a-authentication-please-have-pics-608755.html

Any input on these? They're Tory Burch Leopard Revas. 
(I accidentally posted this in the bag forum)


----------



## starlv

Hi, 

My sis just received these shoes. Got them authenticated before she paid. Here are some pics of the actual shoes. Appreciate if you could take a look again THanks!!!

Item name: Black Gucci Kitten Heel Mules 
Item no.: -
Seller: -
Link: http://s826.photobucket.com/albums/zz188/starlv_album/Gucci black mules/


----------



## miss_tran

dallas said:


> Could you please ask for some close-up pictures of the insole, toe, sole?



thanks for your help!


----------



## dallas

MUK155 said:


> Hi,
> I posted this up yesterday but think it may have been overlooked.
> Could someone please take a look at this one?
> 
> Thank you!



I don't like the look of these. There is something not right but I can't put my finger on it. Sorry, I'm not much help. Perhaps a Chanel gal can chime in with an opinion.



emilyn said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Can anybody tell me what they think of these MB's? pretty please?



I think they are fake.



bridgetshops925 said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...a-authentication-please-have-pics-608755.html
> 
> Any input on these? They're Tory Burch Leopard Revas.
> (I accidentally posted this in the bag forum)



I am not a Tory Burch gal but these don't look good.



starlv said:


> Hi,
> 
> My sis just received these shoes. Got them authenticated before she paid. Here are some pics of the actual shoes. Appreciate if you could take a look again THanks!!!
> 
> Item name: Black Gucci Kitten Heel Mules
> Item no.: -
> Seller: -
> Link: http://s826.photobucket.com/albums/zz188/starlv_album/Gucci black mules/



These look good.



miss_tran said:


> thanks for your help!



I don't like the look of these, but perhaps wait for a Tory Burch expert to chime in.


----------



## nana00

Hi, can someone help to Auth these Tory Burch Reva please, my lil sis bid on them without telling me, thank you!! (1st time posting link, hope it works)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...918620&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2547wt_920


----------



## dallas

nana00 said:


> Hi, can someone help to Auth these Tory Burch Reva please, my lil sis bid on them without telling me, thank you!! (1st time posting link, hope it works)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...918620&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2547wt_920



Could you please post some close up pictures of the toe, sole and insole please?


----------



## nana00

dallas said:


> Could you please post some close up pictures of the toe, sole and insole please?



Hi, I'm sorry but I do not have the shoes & listing only has one pic. I haven't paid because I have a bad feeling. Seller's location is China & they're selling alot of Tory Burch shoes & bags?? Thanks for helping me!


----------



## sparklythings

Do they have fake ones of these UGG boots?  I feel like the price is way too cheap for new UGGS.  Kind of too good to be true, right?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290454731592&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.com%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dp4712.m570.l1313%26_nkw%3D290454731592%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1&_rdc=1


----------



## meggyg8r

sparklythings said:


> Do they have fake ones of these UGG boots? I feel like the price is way too cheap for new UGGS. Kind of too good to be true, right?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...31592&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


 
Those look fine. The price is only the starting bid, I'm sure it will go up.


----------



## meggyg8r

nana00 said:


> Hi, I'm sorry but I do not have the shoes & listing only has one pic. I haven't paid because I have a bad feeling. Seller's location is China & they're selling alot of Tory Burch shoes & bags?? Thanks for helping me!


 
If you can't get the seller to send you more photos before you pay, you need to back out of the auction. For all we know, that photo is stolen. I would not pay unless you can get more photos. I noticed they wrote "Quality is 100% guaranteed" as opposed to "Authenticity is 100% guaranteed" .. not a good sign. It's very good that you waited to pay!!


----------



## annedv

Hello, could you please authenticate these shoes?

Manolo Blahnik Suede Pumps
Seller: suzin2006
Item Number: 150445909435
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150445909435&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Thank you very much


----------



## kerosundae

I just bought these Ann Demeulemeester boots. The craftsmanship and everything seem to say that they're real, but the rubber soles are throwing me off--I've never seen Ann D. boots with rubber soles, all the ones I've ever owned have leather soles. Mine also don't have the white stamp "Made in Italy" on the bottom, they are engraved into the leather. 
Thanks in advance and sorry I couldn't get photos of the insole--too dark inside the boot.


----------



## nana00

meggyg8r said:


> If you can't get the seller to send you more photos before you pay, you need to back out of the auction. For all we know, that photo is stolen. I would not pay unless you can get more photos. I noticed they wrote "Quality is 100% guaranteed" as opposed to "Authenticity is 100% guaranteed" .. not a good sign. It's very good that you waited to pay!!



Good eye, thank you!


----------



## soleilbrun

item name: Chanel mules
seller name: olha
link:http://www.vestiairedecopines.com/sa...chanel,2.shtml
comments: These are photos taken by the seller


item name: chanel moka pumps
seller name: Luciana
link:http://www.vestiairedecopines.com/ch...l-chanel.shtml
comments: These are photos taken by the seller

I'm very excited, hope it's good news. TIA


----------



## M1SSTNT

Please authenticate these!

item name: Manolo Blahnik Something Blue
seller name: theresagetsitdone
link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik-...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3caf2ca2be

comments: Also, anyone know how the sizing on closed toe Manolos are?  I have 2 pairs of sandals, I think they are 37 or 37 1/2 and they fit fine, I'm a size US7.  I wonder if I need an even bigger pair for closed toe/heel...  So these might fit?


----------



## amstep

Hi, I'm looking to buy YSL tribtoos i'm obsessed with them. Please help in authenticating any of these shoes. Many thanks X

Item Name:YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT TRIBTOO BLACK PATENT SHOES 39 6
Item Number:320564278927
Seller ID:j_kiki
Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YSL-YVES-SAIN...ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4aa31eb68f

Item Name:YSL Tribute Tribtoo Black suede size 6 7 BRAND NEW!!
Item Number: 220640845007
Seller ID:nbav3
Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YSL-Tribute-T...ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item335f381ccf


----------



## dallas

annedv said:


> Hello, could you please authenticate these shoes?
> 
> Manolo Blahnik Suede Pumps
> Seller: suzin2006
> Item Number: 150445909435
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150445909435&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Thank you very much



These are authentic.



soleilbrun said:


> item name: Chanel mules
> seller name: olha
> link:http://www.vestiairedecopines.com/sa...chanel,2.shtml
> comments: These are photos taken by the seller
> 
> 
> item name: chanel moka pumps
> seller name: Luciana
> link:http://www.vestiairedecopines.com/ch...l-chanel.shtml
> comments: These are photos taken by the seller
> 
> I'm very excited, hope it's good news. TIA



Links don't work.



M1SSTNT said:


> Please authenticate these!
> 
> item name: Manolo Blahnik Something Blue
> seller name: theresagetsitdone
> link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik-...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3caf2ca2be
> 
> comments: Also, anyone know how the sizing on closed toe Manolos are?  I have 2 pairs of sandals, I think they are 37 or 37 1/2 and they fit fine, I'm a size US7.  I wonder if I need an even bigger pair for closed toe/heel...  So these might fit?



These are fake.



amstep said:


> Hi, I'm looking to buy YSL tribtoos i'm obsessed with them. Please help in authenticating any of these shoes. Many thanks X
> 
> Item Name:YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT TRIBTOO BLACK PATENT SHOES 39 6
> Item Number:320564278927
> Seller ID:j_kiki
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YSL-YVES-SAIN...ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4aa31eb68f
> 
> Item Name:YSL Tribute Tribtoo Black suede size 6 7 BRAND NEW!!
> Item Number: 220640845007
> Seller ID:nbav3
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YSL-Tribute-T...ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item335f381ccf



1. These are authentic.
2. The pictures are very dark, but I'm quite sure these are fake.


----------



## kallysta

TORY BURCH REESE BALLET FLAT SIZE 9 MED NWB
Seller: funtimes2010
Item Number: 250669631421
http://cgi.ebay.com/TORY-BURCH-REES...men_s_Shoes&hash=item3a5d1307bd#ht_500wt_1154

TORY BURCH flat canvas CHANNING 9 1/2 excellent beige
Seller: bebita
Item Number: 120596947973
http://cgi.ebay.com/TORY-BURCH-flat...men_s_Shoes&hash=item1c14236405#ht_3550wt_911

NEW Tory Burch black jelly driver flats US 9 NICE
Seller: georgiasweet_t
Item Number: 300443758132
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...58132&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2583wt_1137


----------



## dallas

kallysta said:


> TORY BURCH REESE BALLET FLAT SIZE 9 MED NWB
> Seller: funtimes2010
> Item Number: 250669631421
> http://cgi.ebay.com/TORY-BURCH-REES...men_s_Shoes&hash=item3a5d1307bd#ht_500wt_1154
> 
> TORY BURCH flat canvas CHANNING 9 1/2 excellent beige
> Seller: bebita
> Item Number: 120596947973
> http://cgi.ebay.com/TORY-BURCH-flat...men_s_Shoes&hash=item1c14236405#ht_3550wt_911
> 
> NEW Tory Burch black jelly driver flats US 9 NICE
> Seller: georgiasweet_t
> Item Number: 300443758132
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...58132&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2583wt_1137



1. I would steer clear of these, the seller's feedback is pitiful.
2. Look good.
3. Don't like the look of these.


----------



## 88lifestyle88

Hi, could someone help me with this? Is the seller reputable? TIA


Name : Prada Platform
Seller : marielaisi
Item : 220638350945
Link : http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220638350945&_trksid=p2759.l1259


----------



## dallas

88lifestyle88 said:


> Hi, could someone help me with this? Is the seller reputable? TIA
> 
> 
> Name : Prada Platform
> Seller : marielaisi
> Item : 220638350945
> Link : http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220638350945&_trksid=p2759.l1259



These look good.


----------



## M1SSTNT

dallas said:


> These are fake.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...bummer, I keep striking out.  Ok, how about these?
> Item: Manolo Blahnik Something Blue satin pumps
> Item number: 250670108393
> Seller: *d_nina75*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik-...iewItem&pt=AU_Women_Shoes&hash=item3a5d1a4ee9


----------



## Hed Kandi

Hello Experts!

Need your opinon on these, TIA!

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT SHOES - UKsize 3 (eu36)
Item number: 270608943220
Seller:ruben-carp-hunter 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YVES-SAINT-LA...ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f018cc874

Was doing a quick eye-ball comparision in terms of straps and heel and they dont seem right.


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Are these real?   Their ilooks like a crest embossed  on the leather bottom of the ball of the foot part is there but scuffed so much I don't think it will show in a picture.  TIA


----------



## M1SSTNT

Huh.  I asked this seller if the shoes are authentic and this is the response I got.  I think it's kind of hostile!

Of course they're authentic! I showed you all the
pictures and the tags such as the dust bag and
extra heel pieces to prove it. If you're looking
for a receipt, I don't have one. I didn't buy it
for over a thousand dollars from Nieman Marcus to
sell it on eBay for $99.

You either bid or you don't. There are other
Manolos on here selling the same shoes just like I
am except they don't have the tags, not even the
original box.

- theresagetsitdone
Item: Manolo Blahnik Something Blue Satin pump
Item#: 260636975806
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260636975806


----------



## Eddystone

Please authenticate these. Thank you.

With flash




Without flash




With flash




Without flash




With flash




Without flash


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello Dallas,
I hope these work better.
item name: chanel moka pumps
item #: 5996
seller name: luciana
link:http://www.vestiairedecopines.com/chaussures-chanel-chanel.shtml

item name: chanel sandals
item #: 29501
seller name: olha
link:http://www.vestiairedecopines.com/sandales-chanel,2.shtml

Thank you for your time and effort


----------



## BEBEPURSE

M1SSTNT said:


> Huh. I asked this seller if the shoes are authentic and this is the response I got. I think it's kind of hostile!
> 
> Of course they're authentic! I showed you all the
> pictures and the tags such as the dust bag and
> extra heel pieces to prove it. If you're looking
> for a receipt, I don't have one. I didn't buy it
> for over a thousand dollars from Nieman Marcus to
> sell it on eBay for $99.
> 
> You either bid or you don't. There are other
> Manolos on here selling the same shoes just like I
> am except they don't have the tags, not even the
> original box.
> 
> 
> 
> etsitdone- theresag
> Item: Manolo Blahnik Something Blue Satin pump
> Item#: 260636975806
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260636975806


 
 A bit defensive... I would say. Maybe for good reason


----------



## lil miss cheeky

Hey all I'm looking to purchase my 1st pair of YSL. I seen these on EBay. I dont trust ebay at the best of times. Do theses look real or are they fake ?? I can only get the link I cant get the pictures off the page. Here is the link. 

http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170511126425&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching#ht_1055wt_1139


----------



## dallas

M1SSTNT said:


> These are fake.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...bummer, I keep striking out.  Ok, how about these?
> Item: Manolo Blahnik Something Blue satin pumps
> Item number: 250670108393
> Seller: *d_nina75*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik-...iewItem&pt=AU_Women_Shoes&hash=item3a5d1a4ee9



Fake.



Hed Kandi said:


> Hello Experts!
> 
> Need your opinon on these, TIA!
> 
> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT SHOES - UKsize 3 (eu36)
> Item number: 270608943220
> Seller:ruben-carp-hunter
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YVES-SAINT-LA...ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f018cc874
> 
> Was doing a quick eye-ball comparision in terms of straps and heel and they dont seem right.



I would need more pictures please but so far they don't look good.



BEBEPURSE said:


> Are these real?   Their ilooks like a crest embossed  on the leather bottom of the ball of the foot part is there but scuffed so much I don't think it will show in a picture.  TIA



These look good.



Eddystone said:


> Please authenticate these. Thank you.
> 
> With flash



Could I see a side on picture of the entire shoe please?



soleilbrun said:


> Hello Dallas,
> I hope these work better.
> item name: chanel moka pumps
> item #: 5996
> seller name: luciana
> link:http://www.vestiairedecopines.com/chaussures-chanel-chanel.shtml
> 
> item name: chanel sandals
> item #: 29501
> seller name: olha
> link:http://www.vestiairedecopines.com/sandales-chanel,2.shtml
> 
> Thank you for your time and effort



I think both pairs are good.



lil miss cheeky said:


> Hey all I'm looking to purchase my 1st pair of YSL. I seen these on EBay. I dont trust ebay at the best of times. Do theses look real or are they fake ?? I can only get the link I cant get the pictures off the page. Here is the link.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170511126425&_trkparms=tab=Watching#ht_1055wt_1139




These look good.


----------



## Hed Kandi

Thanks Dallas!

Seller has not responded when requested additonal photos!


----------



## Eddystone

Hey Dallas, here you go.


----------



## kerosundae

I don't have a good feeling about these--seller says he's leaving town and doesn't have time to take pictures of the inside label. Does anything look bad in just few pictures in the listing? The one pair of Lanvin heels I have come with a white dustbag...hmm....

Lanvin owners? what do you think?

item name: Lanvin shoes
item #: 230496391633
seller name: zazaclacoflip
link:http://cgi.ebay.fr/LANVIN-Escarpins...suresFemmes&hash=item35aaa7d1d1#ht_680wt_1139


----------



## dallas

Eddystone said:


> Hey Dallas, here you go.



These look good.


----------



## Eddystone

dallas said:


> These look good.


Really? the thing that throws me off is the patch on the back sole. It looks really cheap compared to some of the pictures on this style. And why does Gucci.com show a totally different back look?


----------



## dallas

Eddystone said:


> Really? the thing that throws me off is the patch on the back sole. It looks really cheap compared to some of the pictures on this style. And why does Gucci.com show a totally different back look?



I know these are highly faked, and in my opinion one of the more difficult shoes to authenticate, but I looked very closely at your pictures and I believe these to be authentic ... unless the fakers have got one detail in particular, _spot on_.
Please feel free to get another opinion on these though, if you are still unsure.


----------



## M1SSTNT

Ok now how about these? Since they are higher in price I thought...*maybe* they'd be legit, but probably not right? I'm thinking I need to cut money in some other areas from my wedding budget and just drive to Neiman Marcus and buy the real thing...but I want to keep trying for a better deal!
Manolo Blahnik Something Blue Satin Pump
Cobalt blue satin.
Silvertone hardware.
Crystal broach detail on vamp.
4 1/4" covered heel.
Made in Italy.

Price: $745.00 Sale Price: $518.99 You Save: $226.01 (30%)
http://www.hisheels.com/viewstoreite...ue_Satin_Pump_


----------



## meggyg8r

M1SSTNT said:


> Ok now how about these? Since they are higher in price I thought...*maybe* they'd be legit, but probably not right? I'm thinking I need to cut money in some other areas from my wedding budget and just drive to Neiman Marcus and buy the real thing...but I want to keep trying for a better deal!
> Manolo Blahnik Something Blue Satin Pump
> Cobalt blue satin.
> Silvertone hardware.
> Crystal broach detail on vamp.
> 4 1/4" covered heel.
> Made in Italy.
> 
> Price: $745.00 Sale Price: $518.99 You Save: $226.01 (30%)
> http://www.hisheels.com/viewstoreite...ue_Satin_Pump_


 
That site does not sell authentic shoes.

You are better off buying the real thing. These shoes do not go on sale and you will not find a good, legit bargain on eBay or any other site. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


----------



## M1SSTNT

meggyg8r said:


> That site does not sell authentic shoes.
> 
> You are better off buying the real thing. These shoes do not go on sale and you will not find a good, legit bargain on eBay or any other site. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.



That's ok, thanks.  I have already begun preparing myself for the large expenditure! Unless I can come up with something else as fabulous for my wedding shoe!


----------



## soleilbrun

Authenticate please.

Please let me know if they are real. If so, do you think they're too pricey?  Can they be found cheaper (where) or are they really sold out everywhere?
Thanks

item name: YSL denim tribute
item #: 260575210079
seller name: slinger04
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Category=63889&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=1


----------



## J.E

M1SSTNT said:


> Huh.  I asked this seller if the shoes are authentic and this is the response I got.  I think it's kind of hostile!
> 
> Of course they're authentic! I showed you all the
> pictures and the tags such as the dust bag and
> extra heel pieces to prove it. If you're looking
> for a receipt, I don't have one. I didn't buy it
> for over a thousand dollars from Nieman Marcus to
> sell it on eBay for $99.
> 
> You either bid or you don't. There are other
> Manolos on here selling the same shoes just like I
> am except they don't have the tags, not even the
> original box.
> 
> - theresagetsitdone
> Item: Manolo Blahnik Something Blue Satin pump
> Item#: 260636975806
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260636975806



 um, i wouldnt bid on those even if they were authentic after that response...


----------



## meggyg8r

soleilbrun said:


> Authenticate please.
> 
> Please let me know if they are real. If so, do you think they're too pricey? Can they be found cheaper (where) or are they really sold out everywhere?
> Thanks
> 
> item name: YSL denim tribute
> item #: 260575210079
> seller name: slinger04
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Category=63889&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=1


 
That is a reputable seller; they are authentic.

I can't help you with pricing, sorry.


----------



## meggyg8r

M1SSTNT said:


> Huh. I asked this seller if the shoes are authentic and this is the response I got. I think it's kind of hostile!
> 
> Of course they're authentic! I showed you all the
> pictures and the tags such as the dust bag and
> extra heel pieces to prove it. If you're looking
> for a receipt, I don't have one. I didn't buy it
> for over a thousand dollars from Nieman Marcus to
> sell it on eBay for $99.
> 
> You either bid or you don't. There are other
> Manolos on here selling the same shoes just like I
> am except they don't have the tags, not even the
> original box.
> 
> - theresagetsitdone
> Item: Manolo Blahnik Something Blue Satin pump
> Item#: 260636975806
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260636975806


 
That's ridiculous. Those fakes are AWFUL. They don't even look close to authentic.

And they never cost over $1000 at Neiman Marcus; originally I think they were somewhere in the high $800s and they now retail for $945...


----------



## M1SSTNT

J.E said:


> um, i wouldnt bid on those even if they were authentic after that response...



Me either!  What a snot!  She did apologize after I called her out on it, but she still claims they are real.  I'll pass.


----------



## starlv

Hi, 

Got these shoes at the last min!!! Appreciate help to authenticate before paying. Thks!!!

item name: FENDI Sabot Moro Black Leather Slide Heel Shoe 36 6
Item no.: 130410646599
Seller: thecouturelounge 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130410646599&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## M1SSTNT

meggyg8r said:


> That's ridiculous. Those fakes are AWFUL. They don't even look close to authentic.
> 
> And they never cost over $1000 at Neiman Marcus; originally I think they were somewhere in the high $800s and they now retail for $945...



How can you tell they are awful fakes??  LOL They actually look kinda good to me!


----------



## meggyg8r

M1SSTNT said:


> How can you tell they are awful fakes?? LOL They actually look kinda good to me!


 
I can't say how I can tell as fakers lurk here, but there's an awful lot about them that looks very wrong. If you compare photos of authentic ones (maybe take a photo from neimanmarcus.com or barneys.com), you should be able to spot some differences.


----------



## dallas

starlv said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got these shoes at the last min!!! Appreciate help to authenticate before paying. Thks!!!
> 
> item name: FENDI Sabot Moro Black Leather Slide Heel Shoe 36 6
> Item no.: 130410646599
> Seller: thecouturelounge
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130410646599&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT



These look okay.


----------



## starlv

Thank you Dallas!!! Another pair of gorgeous shoes!!!


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello,
I'm on a shopping/hunting mission.Can you please help me with the following:

item: CL red Iowa
item #: 330452973503
seller lidderhttp://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330452973503&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:ITs29

item: CL anemone
item#:290456750329
seller: savvx!
link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290456750329&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thank you very much
Link:


----------



## dallas

soleilbrun said:


> Hello,
> I'm on a shopping/hunting mission.Can you please help me with the following:
> 
> item: CL red Iowa
> item #: 330452973503
> seller lidderhttp://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330452973503&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:ITs29
> 
> item: CL anemone
> item#:290456750329
> seller: savvx!
> link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290456750329&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thank you very much
> Link:



Both look good.


----------



## Tartine

Hi there,
Please help to authenticate.
TIA 

Item: Heels
Seller: cutesypurse
Item No: 190418342585
Link 
http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190418342585&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT

Additional photo


----------



## soleilbrun

dallas said:


> Both look good.


 

Thank you Dallas!!!!


----------



## dallas

You're welcome* Soleilbrun*.



Tartine said:


> Hi there,
> Please help to authenticate.
> TIA
> 
> Item: Heels
> Seller: cutesypurse
> Item No: 190418342585
> Link
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190418342585&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT
> 
> Additional photo



I'd like to see close up pictures of the insole, heel and a side on shot please.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Please need help with these.
Thanks very much!!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170513634599&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250668498113&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170515406710&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## suetje

YSL slingbacks
Please help authenticate. 
Thank you in advance


----------



## dallas

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Please need help with these.
> Thanks very much!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170513634599&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250668498113&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170515406710&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



I'm sorry but I'm not very familiar with Marni shoes. Hopefully a Marni gal will chime in with their opinion.



suetje said:


> YSL slingbacks
> Please help authenticate.
> Thank you in advance



These are fake.


----------



## Deppeltje

Hi I'm new here and I know nothing about identifying fakes but when I was in France a couple of weeks ago I fell in love with those marc by marc jacobs pirate flats but the shop didn't have any left in my size and they were kinda over my budget so I decided to forget about them. Then stupid me googled them and saw them on some kinda ebay. They look real to me (but I know nothing about MJ shoes). But they're way too cheap. I don't even know why I'm asking this since they're probably fake. I guess I just want them to be real. How pathetic.

http://www.ioffer.com/i/newest-marc-jacobs-pirate-print-leather-flat-shoes-146633843


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Deppeltje said:


> Hi I'm new here and I know nothing about identifying fakes but when I was in France a couple of weeks ago I fell in love with those marc by marc jacobs pirate flats but the shop didn't have any left in my size and they were kinda over my budget so I decided to forget about them. Then stupid me googled them and saw them on some kinda ebay. They look real to me (but I know nothing about MJ shoes). But they're way too cheap. I don't even know why I'm asking this since they're probably fake. I guess I just want them to be real. How pathetic.
> 
> http://www.ioffer.com/i/newest-marc-jacobs-pirate-print-leather-flat-shoes-146633843


 

I wouldn't touch these.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

dallas said:


> I'm sorry but I'm not very familiar with Marni shoes. Hopefully a Marni gal will chime in with their opinion.
> 
> 
> Thanks anyway dallas


----------



## JetSetGo!

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Please need help with these.
> Thanks very much!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170513634599&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250668498113&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170515406710&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



All of these look fine to me.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

JetSetGo! said:


> All of these look fine to me.


 

Thanks Jet


----------



## maggiesze1

Are these authentic? TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/MIU-MIU-PRADA-Sequin-Pumps-8-5-/320563166595?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4aa30dbd83


----------



## dallas

maggiesze1 said:


> Are these authentic? TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MIU-MIU-PRADA-S...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4aa30dbd83



Could you please ask for close up pics. of the insole, sole and side on?


----------



## Kylie7

Hi, my sister wanted me to sell a pair of Ferragamo shoes and I wanted to authenticate them before selling.  I want to make sure I list them accurately because I would hate for someone to buy them and they end up being fakes. The shoe does have the Ferragamo imprint on the inside which i barely visible in the picture.  My camera was being a bit difficult when it came to focusing so I was unable to get a good picture of the underside of the snap, but it says Fiocchi snaps. I hope this is enough information to help.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Kylie7 said:


> Hi, my sister wanted me to sell a pair of Ferragamo shoes and I wanted to authenticate them before selling.  I want to make sure I list them accurately because I would hate for someone to buy them and they end up being fakes. The shoe does have the Ferragamo imprint on the inside which i barely visible in the picture.  My camera was being a bit difficult when it came to focusing so I was unable to get a good picture of the underside of the snap, but it says Fiocchi snaps. I hope this is enough information to help.



these do not look like fakes to me.


----------



## Kylie7

JetSetGo! said:


> these do not look like fakes to me.



Thank you so much for your help


----------



## ilovefashion87

hi can anyone help with these YSL pumps i looked at seller feedback and the other deginer shoes she sole were pretty cheap! let me know what you think

item name: YSL sling back
item number: 290457509654
seller id: trianonauctions
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-YSL-T...en_s_Shoes&hash=item43a09ddf16#ht_1356wt_1090


----------



## Capt_Longshanks

Hello all, your expertise is needed to help authenticate this pair:

item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Imperiale Pumps Shoes 37/40
number: 370401979248
id: trenduet
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...hoes&var=&hash=item950341d8ab#ht_10637wt_1137

Any help is much welcome and appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Capt_Longshanks said:


> Hello all, your expertise is needed to help authenticate this pair:
> 
> item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Imperiale Pumps Shoes 37/40
> number: 370401979248
> id: trenduet
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...hoes&var=&hash=item950341d8ab#ht_10637wt_1137
> 
> Any help is much welcome and appreciated. Thanks in advance!



these are authentic from a trusted seller


----------



## dallas

ilovefashion87 said:


> hi can anyone help with these YSL pumps i looked at seller feedback and the other deginer shoes she sole were pretty cheap! let me know what you think
> 
> item name: YSL sling back
> item number: 290457509654
> seller id: trianonauctions
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-YSL-T...en_s_Shoes&hash=item43a09ddf16#ht_1356wt_1090




So far I don't like the look of these. Could you please ask for clear, close up pictures of the sole, insole and side on?


----------



## JetSetGo!

ilovefashion87 said:


> hi can anyone help with these YSL pumps i looked at seller feedback and the other deginer shoes she sole were pretty cheap! let me know what you think
> 
> item name: YSL sling back
> item number: 290457509654
> seller id: trianonauctions
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-YSL-T...en_s_Shoes&hash=item43a09ddf16#ht_1356wt_1090




Not sure about these. There are somethings that are bothering me about  them. Perhaps someone else can chime in *or the seller could provide clearer pix.


----------



## ilovefashion87

Thanks guys i asked, i will post when i get them


----------



## MsFrida

Hi! I've done something incredibly stupid. I never in a million years thought I'd win the auction, so I just put a bid in for fun, and well.. I won. Can anyone please tell me what they think of these before I pay? I have absolutely no clue when it comes to this brand... (Oh, and I know the "no bidding before autenticating" speach, I feel bad enough as it is, believe me, I don't need it :shame

Item name: YSL Tribute sandals
Item number: 330453162671
Seller id: lbabs3819
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330453162671&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&autorefresh=true

Been trying to compare them to these and these pics, but that didn't make me any wiser


----------



## dallas

MsFrida said:


> Hi! I've done something incredibly stupid. I never in a million years thought I'd win the auction, so I just put a bid in for fun, and well.. I won. Can anyone please tell me what they think of these before I pay? I have absolutely no clue when it comes to this brand... (Oh, and I know the "no bidding before autenticating" speach, I feel bad enough as it is, believe me, I don't need it :shame
> 
> Item name: YSL Tribute sandals
> Item number: 330453162671
> Seller id: lbabs3819
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...71&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&autorefresh=true
> 
> Been trying to compare them to these and these pics, but that didn't make me any wiser



It's probably going to be difficult for you to request pictures now that the auction has ended but if it's possible, then close up pictures of the sole, insole and side on would be helpful.


----------



## MsFrida

^ Will do!


----------



## mo.space

Item: YSL Shoes I bought a while back.

Thank you!


----------



## kjvball03

Hey Everyone

I was wondering if you could tell me if these Manolos are real? I want to purchase them for my wedding shoes and I don't want to be wearing fake Manolos on my wedding day 

I attached pics let me know if you can't see them...

Thanks!!


----------



## dallas

kjvball03 said:


> Hey Everyone
> 
> I was wondering if you could tell me if these Manolos are real? I want to purchase them for my wedding shoes and I don't want to be wearing fake Manolos on my wedding day
> 
> I attached pics let me know if you can't see them...
> 
> Thanks!!



Could you please post clear, close up pictures of the sole, insole and side on?


----------



## dallas

mo.space said:


> Item: YSL Shoes I bought a while back.
> 
> Thank you!



I _think_ these are okay but perhaps wait for a second opinion.


----------



## mo.space

dallas said:


> I _think_ these are okay but perhaps wait for a second opinion.


 
Thanks  





Any second opinions?


----------



## Capt_Longshanks

JetSetGo! said:


> these are authentic from a trusted seller



Thank you so much!


----------



## MsFrida

MsFrida said:


> Hi! I've done something incredibly stupid. I never in a million years thought I'd win the auction, so I just put a bid in for fun, and well.. I won. Can anyone please tell me what they think of these before I pay? I have absolutely no clue when it comes to this brand... (Oh, and I know the "no bidding before autenticating" speach, I feel bad enough as it is, believe me, I don't need it :shame
> 
> Item name: YSL Tribute sandals
> Item number: 330453162671
> Seller id: lbabs3819
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...71&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&autorefresh=true
> 
> Been trying to compare them to these and these pics, but that didn't make me any wiser


 

Adding more pictures. Please let me know what you think, I'd like to pay this seller ASAP


----------



## dallas

MsFrida said:


> Adding more pictures. Please let me know what you think, I'd like to pay this seller ASAP



These look good.


----------



## MsFrida

^ Thank you o much for you help, I really appreciate it!


----------



## JetSetGo!

kjvball03 said:


> Hey Everyone
> 
> I was wondering if you could tell me if these Manolos are real? I want to purchase them for my wedding shoes and I don't want to be wearing fake Manolos on my wedding day
> 
> I attached pics let me know if you can't see them...
> 
> Thanks!!



Sorry. These are fake.


----------



## dallas

MsFrida said:


> ^ Thank you o much for you help, I really appreciate it!




You're very welcome.


----------



## maggiesze1

maggiesze1 said:


> Are these authentic? TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MIU-MIU-PRADA-S...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4aa30dbd83





dallas said:


> Could you please ask for close up pics. of the insole, sole and side on?



I have asked the seller for close up pics, but she hasn't responded yet... But, the auction ends in about 2 hours and I really really want these shoes _badly... _Do you know if her other shoes that she was selling (from her completed auctions) are authentic?


----------



## Migotka

Hello everyone! I fell in love with these shoes:
http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/us/...le-Shoes/P-BLACK-LACE-UP-FAITHFUL-BOOTIE.aspx

But, unfortunately they are sold out! I searched everywhere I could for these shoes and came up with these sites:
http://www.newhotshoes.com/alexander-mcqueen-laceup-faithful-boot-p-657.html
http://alexandermcqueenoutlet.com/alexander-mcqueen-military-laceup-faithful-bootie-p-10.html

I was wondering if anyone could tell me if these are the real deal? Also, has anyone bought from these sites before? Thanks!


----------



## sinyard

Please authenticate these TB Reva's, TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/TORY-BURCH-SNAK...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item588809d2be


----------



## dallas

maggiesze1 said:


> I have asked the seller for close up pics, but she hasn't responded yet... But, the auction ends in about 2 hours and I really really want these shoes _badly... _Do you know if her other shoes that she was selling (from her completed auctions) are authentic?



I _think _these are authentic, but I just wanted to see more pictures to be sure.



Migotka said:


> Hello everyone! I fell in love with these shoes:
> http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/us/...le-Shoes/P-BLACK-LACE-UP-FAITHFUL-BOOTIE.aspx
> 
> But, unfortunately they are sold out! I searched everywhere I could for these shoes and came up with these sites:
> http://www.newhotshoes.com/alexander-mcqueen-laceup-faithful-boot-p-657.html
> http://alexandermcqueenoutlet.com/alexander-mcqueen-military-laceup-faithful-bootie-p-10.html
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could tell me if these are the real deal? Also, has anyone bought from these sites before? Thanks!



Both sites sell fakes.



sinyard said:


> Please authenticate these TB Reva's, TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/TORY-BURCH-SNAK...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item588809d2be



These look okay to me but perhaps wait for a Tory Burch gal to chime in.


----------



## maggiesze1

dallas said:


> I _think _these are authentic, but I just wanted to see more pictures to be sure.



Thanks!  The seller has responded and said that she will send me more pics tomorrow after she comes home from work. I will post when I get them.


----------



## BattyBugs

Okay, so now I have another addiction to add to my CL addiction. Are these authentic, please?

http://cgi.ebay.com/GORGEOUS-YVES-S...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item43a0a2bb73

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-975-YSL-204...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item230851ed2c


----------



## dallas

BattyBugs said:


> Okay, so now I have another addiction to add to my CL addiction. Are these authentic, please?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GORGEOUS-YVES-S...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item43a0a2bb73
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-975-YSL-204...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item230851ed2c



Both look good.


----------



## BattyBugs

Oh, thank you! (But now I'm off on another evil addiction. LOL)


----------



## dallas

^ You're very welcome.


----------



## iceellen

Hi. Do you guys authenticate CHANEL shoes? I found a pair on ebay. Can you help me with them?(it's ending...soon!!!!!)
Item:Chanel ladies 7 1/2 Metallic Silver Tweed Sneakers NWOB
Seller: squam8 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270610913762&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thank you very much


----------



## dallas

iceellen said:


> Hi. Do you guys authenticate CHANEL shoes? I found a pair on ebay. Can you help me with them?(it's ending...soon!!!!!)
> Item:Chanel ladies 7 1/2 Metallic Silver Tweed Sneakers NWOB
> Seller: squam8
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270610913762&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thank you very much



Sorry, I'm not sure about these but I'm leaning towards fake, the stitching looks bad to me. Perhaps one of our Chanel gals will chime in.


----------



## loverundercover

Any ideas if these YSL shoes are authentic? TIA 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/yves-saint-la...ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27b39bf5e9


----------



## iceellen

dallas said:


> Sorry, I'm not sure about these but I'm leaning towards fake, the stitching looks bad to me. Perhaps one of our Chanel gals will chime in.


 

Thank you! If the stitching is bad then they should be fake.


----------



## soleilbrun

item: CL very prive suede 120 pumps
listing: 200500554986
seller:little*boutique*
link:http://cgi.befr.ebay.be/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200500554986&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks ladies, in the process of winning but need to ******************


----------



## hayleyria

please could someone tell me if these shoes i just bought are real or not please?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170517070624#ht_1236wt_930

thank you xxxxx


----------



## JetSetGo!

loverundercover said:


> Any ideas if these YSL shoes are authentic? TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/yves-saint-la...ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27b39bf5e9






hayleyria said:


> please could someone tell me if these shoes i just bought are real or not please?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170517070624#ht_1236wt_930
> 
> thank you xxxxx


 
These are both the same pix and different auctions from the same seller. This seller also has another listing up for the same pair. This looks way iffy to me.


----------



## hayleyria

]...also just wondering if I could send some pictures of some ysl's I bought from a website called 'mooxee', the credit card company need another person to confirm they're fake, they said I have to take them to a ysl retailer, but I live in S****horpe  I don't know where to go... the shoes are shocking look like total fakes, not to mention they sent me patent and a size 40 when i ordered a 37.5!!!!

ive had to upload them to my facebook, on this link please help me xx

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=465499&id=631490606&l=3744472b2e


----------



## JetSetGo!

soleilbrun said:


> item: CL very prive suede 120 pumps
> listing: 200500554986
> seller:little*boutique*
> link:http://cgi.befr.ebay.be/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200500554986&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thanks ladies, in the process of winning but need to ******************



The shoes in the pictures are authentic, but I cannot speak for the seller as he/she is new.


----------



## JetSetGo!

hayleyria said:


> ...also just wondering if I could send some pictures of some ysl's I bought from a website called 'mooxee', the credit card company need another person to confirm they're fake, they said I have to take them to a ysl retailer, but I live in S****horpe  I don't know where to go... the shoes are shocking look like total fakes, not to mention they sent me patent and a size 40 when i ordered a 37.5!!!!




The wrong size alone should warrant the chargeback/refund.

All of the shoes are fake at that site.


----------



## soleilbrun

JetSetGo! said:


> The shoes in the pictures are authentic, but I cannot speak for the seller as he/she is new.


 

Thank you JetSetGO!


----------



## JetSetGo!

hayleyria said:


> ]...also just wondering if I could send some pictures of some ysl's I bought from a website called 'mooxee', the credit card company need another person to confirm they're fake, they said I have to take them to a ysl retailer, but I live in S****horpe  I don't know where to go... the shoes are shocking look like total fakes, not to mention they sent me patent and a size 40 when i ordered a 37.5!!!!
> 
> ive had to upload them to my facebook, on this link please help me xx
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=465499&id=631490606&l=3744472b2e



There are some pics for comparison in this thread 
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/modelling-ysl-tribtoos-were-back-512011-3.html

and here
http://www.net-a-porter.com/am/ViewFullSizeImage.ice?productID=60446&currentImage=60446_bk


----------



## hayleyria

Wow thanks for your replies!! Does anyone live near S****horpe and have an idea of where I could go to get an actual person to say they're fake, they are 100% fake I just need to prove it... It's annoying but

I was told that the wrong size factor is usable nut I cannot find anything they sent me with the size I ordered on it!!


----------



## hayleyria

I wasn't swearing by the way it's called the s c u n t h o r p e problem x


----------



## dallas

soleilbrun said:


> item: CL very prive suede 120 pumps
> listing: 200500554986
> seller:little*boutique*
> link:http://cgi.befr.ebay.be/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200500554986&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thanks ladies, in the process of winning but need to ******************



These look good.




loverundercover said:


> Any ideas if these YSL shoes are authentic? TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/yves-saint-la...ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27b39bf5e9



The shoes pictured look authentic.


----------



## hayleyria

Thanks love under cover..  the squareness of the toe seems better than
any fakes I've seen, bit do they usually put the 1/2 marked on the bottom? Xx


Did any one see the shos I put on facebook? They do look fake!!! X


----------



## hayleyria

Oh no!! She has sold 3 pairs one size 3, one size 4 and mine @ 4.5... If they have multiple pairs they're fake, surely the picture must be of authentic and we get china specials? Watch this space I guess ....  so sad!! Xx


----------



## loverundercover

That's what I was thinking after I checked her other items. Too bad, i'd love a pair of these and a pair of Tributes. Thank you for the help though dallas and hayleyria


----------



## mycarryon

Hi ladies,
I just got these off Ebay and now am questioning their authenticity.  Could you please take a look at them for me?  I saw a pair at NM today and the sizing seems different.
Thanks!
Item: AUTHENTIC CHANEL BLACK BALLET FLATS SHOES SIZE 37 OR 7 
Item #: 250667773349
Seller ID: envymybags
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250667773349&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## dallas

mycarryon said:


> Hi ladies,
> I just got these off Ebay and now am questioning their authenticity.  Could you please take a look at them for me?  I saw a pair at NM today and the sizing seems different.
> Thanks!
> Item: AUTHENTIC CHANEL BLACK BALLET FLATS SHOES SIZE 37 OR 7
> Item #: 250667773349
> Seller ID: envymybags
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250667773349&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT



I am not a Chanel expert but these don't look good to me. Hopefully one of our Chanel gals will chime in.


----------



## JetSetGo!

mycarryon said:


> Hi ladies,
> I just got these off Ebay and now am questioning their authenticity.  Could you please take a look at them for me?  I saw a pair at NM today and the sizing seems different.
> Thanks!
> Item: AUTHENTIC CHANEL BLACK BALLET FLATS SHOES SIZE 37 OR 7
> Item #: 250667773349
> Seller ID: envymybags
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250667773349&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT




These don't look good to me either


----------



## starlv

Hi, 

Appreciate help to authenticate these shoes... TIA!!! 

Item name: Authentic Prada shoes size 35
Item no.: 120600475099
Seller: miumiu9000 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Prada...ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c145935db


----------



## Hed Kandi

Hello Experts, need your thoughts on this... TIA!

item: Christian Louboutin ***ONLY WORN ONCE***
listing: 200502663446
seller: gemma3610
link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200502663446&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## dallas

starlv said:


> Hi,
> 
> Appreciate help to authenticate these shoes... TIA!!!
> 
> Item name: Authentic Prada shoes size 35
> Item no.: 120600475099
> Seller: miumiu9000
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Prada...ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c145935db



These look good.



Hed Kandi said:


> Hello Experts, need your thoughts on this... TIA!
> 
> item: Christian Louboutin ***ONLY WORN ONCE***
> listing: 200502663446
> seller: gemma3610
> link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200502663446&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



These look fake.


----------



## BattyBugs

How about these Chanel shoes, ladies?

Item: CHANEL cork peep-toe sandals
Item #: 120602622046
Seller: jackjanmaxcoco
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-CHANEL...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c1479f85e


----------



## Hed Kandi

dallas said:


> These look good.
> 
> 
> 
> These look fake.


 

Thanks dallas! You are a star!


----------



## katran26

Hed Kandi said:


> Hello Experts, need your thoughts on this... TIA!
> 
> item: Christian Louboutin ***ONLY WORN ONCE***
> listing: 200502663446
> seller: gemma3610
> link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200502663446&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



something off about these...


----------



## olia555

Please help authenticate...TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200499712360&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

The seller has also provided additional photos:


----------



## dallas

olia555 said:


> Please help authenticate...TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200499712360&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> The seller has also provided additional photos:



These look good.


----------



## BattyBugs

Thought I'd try once more.

How about these Chanel shoes, ladies?

Item: CHANEL cork peep-toe sandals
Item #: 120602622046
Seller: jackjanmaxcoco
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-CHANEL-...item1c1479f85e


----------



## dallas

BattyBugs said:


> Thought I'd try once more.
> 
> How about these Chanel shoes, ladies?
> 
> Item: CHANEL cork peep-toe sandals
> Item #: 120602622046
> Seller: jackjanmaxcoco
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-CHANEL-...item1c1479f85e



Could you please ask for clear, close up pictures of the insole and the sole?


----------



## BattyBugs

I asked, now let's see if I get them. Thanks, Dallas.


----------



## louby_princess

Please authenticate these for me!

Item: Manolo Blahnik Sedaraby - Silver Leather - Size 37
Item #: 120594128766
Seller: illumineart
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Manolo-Blahn...iewItem&pt=AU_Women_Shoes&hash=item1c13f85f7e


----------



## Hed Kandi

Hello Experts! Kindly authenticate. TIA!!!!

item: Manolo Blahnik Campari Patent Black Mary Jane 6 Size 36
listing: 160463483950
seller: redchantal78
link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160463483950&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## dallas

louby_princess said:


> Please authenticate these for me!
> 
> Item: Manolo Blahnik Sedaraby - Silver Leather - Size 37
> Item #: 120594128766
> Seller: illumineart
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Manolo-Blahn...iewItem&pt=AU_Women_Shoes&hash=item1c13f85f7e



Fake.



Hed Kandi said:


> Hello Experts! Kindly authenticate. TIA!!!!
> 
> item: Manolo Blahnik Campari Patent Black Mary Jane 6 Size 36
> listing: 160463483950
> seller: redchantal78
> link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160463483950&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Authentic.


----------



## Hed Kandi

dallas said:


> Fake.
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic.


 
THANKS dallas!!!!


----------



## dallas

You're very welcome.


----------



## louby_princess

thank you!


----------



## maggiesze1

maggiesze1 said:


> Are these authentic? TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MIU-MIU-PRADA-S...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4aa353e455



Adding additional pictures. Please let me know what you think! Thanks!


----------



## dallas

louby_princess said:


> thank you!



You're very welcome.



maggiesze1 said:


> Adding additional pictures. Please let me know what you think! Thanks!



These look good.


----------



## maggiesze1

^ Thanks so much, Dallas!


----------



## lauraashley28

Please authenticate these for me!

Item: Tory Burch Serena--Black, size 8
Item #: 150474806577
Seller:chenillee*frillee
Link:http://tinyurl.com/2f5vyaa

Item: Tory Burch Reva--Black, size 8
Item #: 110568325667
Seller:habibxtxi 
Link:http://tinyurl.com/2eptlrk

TIA ladies


----------



## leora

Can anyone authenticate these Tory Burch flats for me? Thanks so much in advance! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tory-Burch-Reva-Leaf-Brown-Green-ballet-flat-shoe-8-5-/130416700573?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1e5d70ec9d


----------



## lawchick

Can someone help me authenticate these YSL Tribute Toos (and tell me about the seller Rochelel131 if you have any info)?  Thanks!

Item #220637801814
http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-TRIBUTE-TWO...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item335f09ad56


----------



## lawchick

How about these Tribute Toos?  

http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item20b1207251


----------



## brooklynbarbie

sorry wrng thread


----------



## dallas

lawchick said:


> Can someone help me authenticate these YSL Tribute Toos (and tell me about the seller Rochelel131 if you have any info)?  Thanks!
> 
> Item #220637801814
> http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-TRIBUTE-TWO...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item335f09ad56



Could you please ask for close up pics. of the sole, insole and side on?



lawchick said:


> How about these Tribute Toos?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item20b1207251



These are authentic.


----------



## lawchick

Thank you for your help *dallas*.  
I sent a request for more pictures on the first pair.  That is the pair I'm more interested in.  I'll post them when I get them.


----------



## dallas

^ You're very welcome. Let's hope they are authentic, they are such a gorgeous shoe.


----------



## gia6211

Can you please authenticate these?  I appreciate it!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290397989498&_trksid=p2761.l1259*************f0000]************f0000]************f0000]
*[/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR]


----------



## dallas

gia6211 said:


> Can you please authenticate these?  I appreciate it!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290397989498&_trksid=p2761.l1259*************f0000]************f0000]************f0000]
> *[/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR]



These are authentic.


----------



## lawchick

gia6211 said:


> Can you please authenticate these?  I appreciate it!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290397989498&_trksid=p2761.l1259*************f0000]************f0000]************f0000]
> *[/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR]



I'm not an expert shoe authenticator by any means but since I'm on this thread already (I have a question about some YSL shoes) and I own a pair of the silver Manolo Sedaraby, I compared the photos against mine and I agree that they appear authentic.

Edited to add:
However, I have to say I that I just noticed the seller claims these have never been worn or even tried on.  There is quite a bit of puckering not only on the toe but more interestingly on the leather on the back of the heel/foot.  My personal pair has some very faint puckering on the toe area since that area flexes when walking but I don't have any puckering on the backs/heels at all and I have worn mine a few times.  There is quite a bit in the photos in the listing.  I'm not saying they are not authentic, just giving you my observations.


----------



## ilovefashion87

Item name: ysl tribute slingback
Item number:300452768734
Seller I'd:Miss*mode 
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...68734&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4534wt_1062


----------



## dallas

ilovefashion87 said:


> Item name: ysl tribute slingback
> Item number:300452768734
> Seller I'd:Miss*mode
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...68734&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4534wt_1062



These don't look good.


----------



## ilovefashion87

^^^ thanks thought so!


----------



## Rosenrot

Item name: ysl tribute Boots
Item number:280543479708
Seller janey0925
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Tribute-Boo...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4151b1c79c

Hi guys, I need help regarding the YSL boots. Thank you in advance


----------



## dallas

Rosenrot said:


> Item name: ysl tribute Boots
> Item number:280543479708
> Seller janey0925
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Tribute-Boo...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4151b1c79c
> 
> Hi guys, I need help regarding the YSL boots. Thank you in advance



These look good.


----------



## Rosenrot

dallas said:


> These look good.



Thanks Dallas!


----------



## glitterintheair

Will someone please authenticate these:
http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-TRIBUTE-SAN...9QQcategoryZ63889QQcmdZViewItem#ht_2007wt_924


Thanks!


----------



## dallas

glitterintheair said:


> Will someone please authenticate these:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-TRIBUTE-SAN...9QQcategoryZ63889QQcmdZViewItem#ht_2007wt_924
> 
> 
> Thanks!



These look good.


----------



## glitterintheair

dallas said:


> These look good.



Thanks a lot!


----------



## hayleyria

'' please could someone tell me if these shoes i just bought are real or not please?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...#ht_1236wt_930

thank you xxxxx''





Hi just to update on the eBay tributes which were being sold in multiples... THEY ARE REAL!!!!!! for sure, I've bought some fakes and these are no way fake, they're so beautiful, I've spent about 600 trying to buy real ones for reduced prices and always been sent fake shoes... these are the least I've paid and REAL, they are gorgeous as well sooooo gorgeous, I hope yours arrived TIA?? xx


----------



## Hed Kandi

Hello experts, need you help again! As alwways, thank you!

Item: Manolo Blahnik Pumps Avokkaat Kengät Black 37 
Item number: 140435026583
Seller: rabid_moon 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Manolo-Blahni...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=6594295353200415705


----------



## Hed Kandi

And these too! TIA!!!

Item: Ladys Black Leather Chanel Boots
Item number: 280544755589
Seller: bazilica20 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280544755589&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## dallas

hayleyria said:


> '' please could someone tell me if these shoes i just bought are real or not please?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...#ht_1236wt_930
> 
> thank you xxxxx''



Link isn't working.
Glad your tributes are authentic.



Hed Kandi said:


> Hello experts, need you help again! As alwways, thank you!
> 
> Item: Manolo Blahnik Pumps Avokkaat Kengät Black 37
> Item number: 140435026583
> Seller: rabid_moon
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Manolo-Blahni...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=6594295353200415705



These are authentic.



Hed Kandi said:


> And these too! TIA!!!
> 
> Item: Ladys Black Leather Chanel Boots
> Item number: 280544755589
> Seller: bazilica20
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280544755589&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



These are authentic.


----------



## Hed Kandi

dallas said:


> Link isn't working.
> Glad your tributes are authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> These are authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> These are authentic.


 

Thanks dallas!


----------



## ladyleisure

Hi can someone take a look at these auctions for me.

#1 Black Patent tribtoos
seller-shesh4
item #-
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250677359828&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

(i know this one ended, but in case she relists, or may contact seller for BIN)

#2 YSL dbl platform pumps
seller-sashanewyorkboutique
item #-150475807929
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150475807929&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


thanks


----------



## dallas

ladyleisure said:


> Hi can someone take a look at these auctions for me.
> 
> #1 Black Patent tribtoos
> seller-shesh4
> item #-
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250677359828&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> (i know this one ended, but in case she relists, or may contact seller for BIN)
> 
> #2 YSL dbl platform pumps
> seller-sashanewyorkboutique
> item #-150475807929
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150475807929&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 
> thanks



1. Look good.
2. Fake.


----------



## ladyleisure

dallas said:


> 1. Look good.
> 2. Fake.


 

Thanx Dallas.
Emailing the seller of #1


----------



## gia6211

Are these authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik-HANGISI-Blue-Satin-Size-42-/120597145369?pt=AU_Women_Shoes


----------



## dallas

gia6211 said:


> Are these authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik-HANGISI-Blue-Satin-Size-42-/120597145369?pt=AU_Women_Shoes



These are fake.


----------



## lawchick

Ok Dallas I got additional photos on the Tribtoo listing you wanted more photos of.  I don't know YSL but these look a little off.  What do you think?  
Here is the link  http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-TRIBUTE-TWO...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item335f09ad56

Here are the photos


----------



## dallas

lawchick said:


> Ok Dallas I got additional photos on the Tribtoo listing you wanted more photos of.  I don't know YSL but these look a little off.  What do you think?
> Here is the link  http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-TRIBUTE-TWO...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item335f09ad56
> 
> Here are the photos




I don't like the look of these at all, they look fake to me.


----------



## jen_sparro

Item: YSL Dada Wedge Metallic Green
Item Number: 220638913359
Seller: afin87
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...13359&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1487wt_1167

Please authenticate, I'm just nervous as they come from the Ukraine and I've never seen this colour. TIA


----------



## *LVoe*

Hi, I just got this from a buyer 
"&#8226;Check the inside lining for a serial number. Fake Gucci shoes will not have an 8-digit serial number stamped on the leather lining. Authentic Gucci shoes will have this number hidden on the inside of the shoe, next to the shoe-size. The inside of real Gucci shoes are lined with leather and have a stamp with the words "Gucci Made in Italy" visible on the heel of the shoe lining."

Does it apply for Gucci sandals as well because I don't see any 8-digit number on my sandals?
Thanks!


----------



## brooklynbarbie

Hi Ladies. How are you? 
Hope you can help authenticate these shoes?

item name: YSL Tribtoo Black Croc Patent Leather Pumps Shoes 36
item #: 110571398842
seller: *bambigcouture*
*link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110571398842&_trksid=p2759.l1259*

*Thank so much for your time in advance*


----------



## dallas

baublescouture said:


> Hi All, Appreciate greatly for any help in authenticating this YSL shoes.. =) Thanks a million!
> 
> Item name: Genuine YSL Taupe Zip Ankle Strap Shoes, 35/3 RRP £425
> 
> Item #: 320569163078
> Seller: nailard2
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320569163078&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



These look good.



jen_sparro said:


> Item: YSL Dada Wedge Metallic Green
> Item Number: 220638913359
> Seller: afin87
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...13359&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1487wt_1167
> 
> Please authenticate, I'm just nervous as they come from the Ukraine and I've never seen this colour. TIA



These look good.



*LVoe* said:


> Hi, I just got this from a buyer
> "&#8226;Check the inside lining for a serial number. Fake Gucci shoes will not have an 8-digit serial number stamped on the leather lining. Authentic Gucci shoes will have this number hidden on the inside of the shoe, next to the shoe-size. The inside of real Gucci shoes are lined with leather and have a stamp with the words "Gucci Made in Italy" visible on the heel of the shoe lining."
> 
> Does it apply for Gucci sandals as well because I don't see any 8-digit number on my sandals?
> Thanks!



Could you please post some pictures?



brooklynbarbie said:


> Hi Ladies. How are you?
> Hope you can help authenticate these shoes?
> 
> item name: YSL Tribtoo Black Croc Patent Leather Pumps Shoes 36
> item #: 110571398842
> seller: *bambigcouture*
> *link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110571398842&_trksid=p2759.l1259*
> 
> *Thank so much for your time in advance*



Could you please ask for more pictures? A direct side on (not taken from above), close up of the toe, and one showing the numbers on the inside would be very helpful.


----------



## cwomack01

Please help authenticate these please and thank you in advance                          item: 2010 New Tory Burch Reva Leather Flat Shoes 7
item number:300454657595
seller: lee.shop
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/2010-New-Tory-B...lat-shoes-7-/300454657595?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes


----------



## cwomack01

Nevermind they're fake. It says so in the description!


----------



## jen_sparro

Thankyou *Dallas*!


----------



## cheyqua

Item Title: PRADA Shoes - Fairy Collection Sz 37 Olive and Purple
item #: 170520291314
seller: lalainea
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170520291314&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

thank you very much


----------



## *LVoe*

*LVoe* said:


> Hi, I just got this from a buyer
> "Check the inside lining for a serial number. Fake Gucci shoes will not have an 8-digit serial number stamped on the leather lining. Authentic Gucci shoes will have this number hidden on the inside of the shoe, next to the shoe-size. The inside of real Gucci shoes are lined with leather and have a stamp with the words "Gucci Made in Italy" visible on the heel of the shoe lining."
> 
> Does it apply for Gucci sandals as well because I don't see any 8-digit number on my sandals?
> Thanks!



Nevermind, I went to Gucci and the sandals were confirmed to be authentic. But the fact that the SA looked for number inside and was confused when he saw none got me questioned. He told me he worked for Gucci for 3 years and all shoes/sandals had numbers inside. So I just wonder if it's true that older sandals don't have serial number inside?


----------



## rock_girl

Hi Ladies,

This would be my first pair of YSLs.  Please help me authenticate them.  TIA!  

Item Title: * YSL Spectator Pumps - TOM FORD's Spring '04 - 39.5 *
item #: 110568016163
seller: fixated-much
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110568016163&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comment:  Do these run TTS?  I wear a 39.5-40 in most Louboutins & Choos.


----------



## dresschic

Hello,
From old posts, it does appear this is a trusted ebay seller but still hoping someone can help authenticate thse shoes. Just to be sure, thank you!!!

Item: YSL Yves Saint Lauren LAUREN Pumps Heels Shoes 39.5/41
Seller: trenduet
Item #:370413483909
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MakeTrack=true

Also does anyone have any experience with these shoes? I am typically a size 9 but am thinking these may be okay since they have the pointed toe box and mary jane strap?!


----------



## dallas

jen_sparro said:


> Thankyou *Dallas*!



You're welcome.



cheyqua said:


> Item Title: PRADA Shoes - Fairy Collection Sz 37 Olive and Purple
> item #: 170520291314
> seller: lalainea
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170520291314&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> thank you very much



I think these are okay. If you could please post a picture of the sole, that would help.



rock_girl said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> This would be my first pair of YSLs.  Please help me authenticate them.  TIA!
> 
> Item Title: * YSL Spectator Pumps - TOM FORD's Spring '04 - 39.5 *
> item #: 110568016163
> seller: fixated-much
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110568016163&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comment:  Do these run TTS?  I wear a 39.5-40 in most Louboutins & Choos.



These are authentic. I'm not sure about the sizing, but I think the best way to get the correct size is to measure the length of your feet, then ask the seller for the insole measurement of the shoe. That's the way I do it.



dresschic said:


> Hello,
> From old posts, it does appear this is a trusted ebay seller but still hoping someone can help authenticate thse shoes. Just to be sure, thank you!!!
> 
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Lauren LAUREN Pumps Heels Shoes 39.5/41
> Seller: trenduet
> Item #:370413483909
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MakeTrack=true
> 
> Also does anyone have any experience with these shoes? I am typically a size 9 but am thinking these may be okay since they have the pointed toe box and mary jane strap?!



These are authentic and very gorgeous. My response to *rock_girl* may help you with sizing issues.


----------



## Hoodster777

Item: Marc by Marc Jacobs Miss Marc Princess flats
Item Number: 190427036882
Seller: elee5410
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Miss-Marc-Marc-Jacobs-flats-Sz-8-/190427036882?pt=AU_Women_Shoes#ht_772wt_1139


----------



## rock_girl

Thank you Dallas!


----------



## dresschic

thanks dallas!!!


----------



## dallas

^ You're welcome girls.



Hoodster777 said:


> Item: Marc by Marc Jacobs Miss Marc Princess flats
> Item Number: 190427036882
> Seller: elee5410
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Miss-Marc-Marc-Jacobs-flats-Sz-8-/190427036882?pt=AU_Women_Shoes#ht_772wt_1139




I am not a Marc Jacobs expert, but I don't like the look of these. Perhaps wait for another opinion.


----------



## cheyqua

^^ thank you *dallas*


Item: BALENCIAGA 100%AUTH NOIR SANDAL WEDGE SHOE 37 $795
Item Number: 250680865085
Seller: thesassyone
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BALENCIAGA-100-AUTH-NOIR-SANDAL-WEDGE-SHOE-37-795-/250680865085?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes

thank you!!


----------



## herbie44

Item: YSL Wedges
Listing Number: 160467862054
Seller: addlepaps
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160467862054&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments: What do you think, Ladies? TIA


----------



## Bay

Anyone good at TB? Please help and thanks! 

Item: Auth Tory Burch Purple Metallic Reva Flat US 9 $195
Listing nr: 390225392248
Seller:lulublue717
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Tory-Burch...at-US-9-195-/390225392248?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes

Item: http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Tory-Burch-...ats-Shoes-9-/290462367320?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes
Listing nr: 290462367320
Seller: sweetpeasfinerthings
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Tory-Burch-...ats-Shoes-9-/290462367320?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Please can you check this for me?
Thanks!!


----------



## sedatedrainbow

Hey ladies....I think these are authentic. But, it doesn't hurt to have more confirmation on the fact! 
Item: Prada black and cork wedge sandals
Listing number:160464556428
Seller: bigbart66
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...m=160464556428
Comments: 

Thanks!!! I'm not sure if this is an awesome deal....but, for a cdn, this is pretty good.


----------



## dallas

cheyqua said:


> ^^ thank you *dallas*
> 
> 
> Item: BALENCIAGA 100%AUTH NOIR SANDAL WEDGE SHOE 37 $795
> Item Number: 250680865085
> Seller: thesassyone
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BALENCIAGA-10...SHOE-37-795-/250680865085?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes
> 
> thank you!!



I'm not sure about these, perhaps wait for a Balenciaga expert to chime in.

*Bay, *sorry I can't help with the Tory Burch, I know that style are highly faked. Hopefully a TB gal will give her opinion.



ChrisyAM15 said:


> Please can you check this for me?
> Thanks!!



So far, I think they are good but could I see a picture of the sole without the "glare" please?



sedatedrainbow said:


> Hey ladies....I think these are authentic. But, it doesn't hurt to have more confirmation on the fact!
> Item: Prada black and cork wedge sandals
> Listing number:160464556428
> Seller: bigbart66
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...m=160464556428
> Comments:
> 
> Thanks!!! I'm not sure if this is an awesome deal....but, for a cdn, this is pretty good.



These look good


----------



## sedatedrainbow

Thanks Dallas!!! Just made my payment. yay for new prada sandals


----------



## billbill

Item: YSL heels
Listing Number: 140410647121
Seller: sunkissed824
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...ribute-38-5-/140410647121?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes
Comments: Is this pair authentic? just wanna be sure. thanks


----------



## Rosiep33

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Platform Heels Nude 
Listing Number: 250679535120
Seller: myclosetaffair91
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250679535120&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments: Are these authentic? want to be sure before i place a bid as auction is ending soon. Thanks


----------



## ChrisyAM15

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Please can you check this for me?
> Thanks!!


 
Thanks very much dallas for your help.

This is the pic you asked for:


----------



## dallas

billbill said:


> Item: YSL heels
> Listing Number: 140410647121
> Seller: sunkissed824
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...ribute-38-5-/140410647121?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes
> Comments: Is this pair authentic? just wanna be sure. thanks



These look good.



Rosiep33 said:


> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Platform Heels Nude
> Listing Number: 250679535120
> Seller: myclosetaffair91
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250679535120&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comments: Are these authentic? want to be sure before i place a bid as auction is ending soon. Thanks



These are fake.



ChrisyAM15 said:


> Thanks very much dallas for your help.
> 
> This is the pic you asked for:



These look good.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Thanks dallas


----------



## mo.space

Item: CHLOE PlATFORM WHITE SANDALS HEELS SIZE 7 NEW!
Listing Number: 140437693424
Seller: mlsmerchant
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140437693424&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123
Comments: I already got an opinion on these but I figured you guys are more qualified to comment on authenticity. Thank you!


----------



## billbill

Thanks dallas!!!


----------



## dallas

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Thanks dallas





billbill said:


> Thanks dallas!!!



You're both very welcome.



mo.space said:


> Item: CHLOE PlATFORM WHITE SANDALS HEELS SIZE 7 NEW!
> Listing Number: 140437693424
> Seller: mlsmerchant
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140437693424&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123
> Comments: I already got an opinion on these but I figured you guys are more qualified to comment on authenticity. Thank you!



These look good to me.


----------



## drnadsmd

Real Tory Burch flats?!

Name:New Tory Burch Sheep Leather Orange Ballet Flat shoes
Number: 120607125547
seller:sunand136heb
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...88514&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4580wt_1128


----------



## starlv

Hi, 

Appreciate help to authenticate these shoes... TIA!!!

Item name: Miu Miu Ladies Black Lace Shoes, size 36.5(approx uk 4)
Item no.: 190427632125
Seller: danbourne18 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190427632125&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## starlv

And these shoes as well... TIA!!!

Item name: GUCCI - Ladies Genuine Gucci Runaway Black Heeled Mules
Item no.: 110569370493
Seller: 5nooper 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110569370493&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## dallas

starlv said:


> Hi,
> 
> Appreciate help to authenticate these shoes... TIA!!!
> 
> Item name: Miu Miu Ladies Black Lace Shoes, size 36.5(approx uk 4)
> Item no.: 190427632125
> Seller: danbourne18
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190427632125&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT







starlv said:


> And these shoes as well... TIA!!!
> 
> Item name: GUCCI - Ladies Genuine Gucci Runaway Black Heeled Mules
> Item no.: 110569370493
> Seller: 5nooper
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110569370493&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Both auctions look good.


----------



## starlv

dallas said:


> Both auctions look good.


 
Thank you so much Dallas


----------



## dallas

^ You're welcome.


----------



## lillifee

Hi Ladies! I need help authenticating this reseller of Tory Burch Reva Flats on eBay. It's from HK/China. A brandnew pair only costs $79.99 usd. TIA!

Item Number: 390226112728
Seller: niuyear6244255
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/2010-Tory-Burch...-36-41-/390226112728?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&var=


----------



## dallas

lillifee said:


> Hi Ladies! I need help authenticating this reseller of Tory Burch Reva Flats on eBay. It's from HK/China. A brandnew pair only costs $79.99 usd. TIA!
> 
> Item Number: 390226112728
> Seller: niuyear6244255
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/2010-Tory-Burch...-36-41-/390226112728?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&var=



I am not a TB expert but these look very cheap and nasty to me, I would stay away.


----------



## lillifee

dallas said:


> I am not a TB expert but these look very cheap and nasty to me, I would stay away.


 
Thanks Dallas! I have the same feeling but only realized it later. I already said I'm buying but have not paid. I wondr if I can still change my mind....


----------



## mels1231

Hi, can anyone tell me if these Manolo's look good?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260630038019&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120605733730&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

I was also wondering about a pair of Jimmy Choo's as well.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...290&var=620002340193&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks!!


----------



## heartfelt

I bought these Chanel sandals because they looked good to me, but now I'm starting to wonder. I just received them, and everything seems right, but the metal piece (the one that allows you to adjust the straps) is different than what it should be. They should be more rounded, and have 'chanel' etched on them. Is it possible that they were just replaced? (You can see in the auction pics that they're just plain metal, with no chanel etching. genius me didn't even notice that when i did the BIN.)

Item: Auth Chanel Black Leather CC Logo Thong Sadals Size 38
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250681457418&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
Item #: 250681457418
Seller: corbe331


----------



## mo.space

dallas said:


> You're both very welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> These look good to me.


 
Thank you Dallas!


----------



## mo.space

I just bought these shoes at a consignment store and I am praying that they are real. They are supposed to be YSL.


----------



## anniepersian

Hi there I just bought these, they look promising!

Item: YSL Tribute Black Bronze Sandal Platforms Sz 8, 38
Number: 140437731744
Seller: Homeward19
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140437731744&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Thanks guys!


----------



## dallas

mels1231 said:


> Hi, can anyone tell me if these Manolo's look good?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260630038019&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120605733730&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> I was also wondering about a pair of Jimmy Choo's as well.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...290&var=620002340193&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thanks!!



All look good.



heartfelt said:


> I bought these Chanel sandals because they looked good to me, but now I'm starting to wonder. I just received them, and everything seems right, but the metal piece (the one that allows you to adjust the straps) is different than what it should be. They should be more rounded, and have 'chanel' etched on them. Is it possible that they were just replaced? (You can see in the auction pics that they're just plain metal, with no chanel etching. genius me didn't even notice that when i did the BIN.)
> 
> Item: Auth Chanel Black Leather CC Logo Thong Sadals Size 38
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250681457418&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> Item #: 250681457418
> Seller: corbe331



The pictures aren't great but I think these are okay.



mo.space said:


> I just bought these shoes at a consignment store and I am praying that they are real. They are supposed to be YSL.



I think these are fake, but could you please post close up pictures of the insole and sole to be sure?



anniepersian said:


> Hi there I just bought these, they look promising!
> 
> Item: YSL Tribute Black Bronze Sandal Platforms Sz 8, 38
> Number: 140437731744
> Seller: Homeward19
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140437731744&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Thanks guys!



These look good.


----------



## mels1231

Thanks Dallas!


----------



## starlv

Hi, 

Please help me to check out these fendi shoes... Thank you

Item name: Fendi Shoes Black Fendi shoes Size 3
Item no.: 160465963369
Seller: xxrockandrepublicxx
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...t=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## Kylie7

Hi, could someone authenticate these Burberry shoes for me please.


----------



## kcg0101

Hi! I LOVE the Tory Burch Reva's, and have purchased some pairs from Nordstrom's already....I just purchased a pair on ebay and did the usual check to make sure things looked ok (seller not from China, feedback is good, not selling a ton of Tory's in all dif. sizes, etc.). It also had a receipt with it as well.

I was searching through some posts on here (I'm new) and now I'm worried about this pair that I just purchased....I have already paid and they have been shipped, but I haven't received them yet....here's the link...I'm super nervous....thanks so much in advance

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWNX:IT

P.S. What do I do if they're fake....I've never purchased something not authentic before....thank you.


----------



## cheyqua

*Kylie7* I'm not an expert but that Burberry shoes doesn't look good to me. Anyone?


item name: BNIB Yves Saint Laurent SZ 4 (37) Black Platform Heels
item number: 300455369935
seller: templeofisisangie
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300455369935&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
comment: the seller set the price really really low and there's no bid. she got a perfect feedback, though.

thank you!


----------



## mo.space

dallas said:


> I think these are fake, but could you please post close up pictures of the insole and sole to be sure?


 
So i took some pictures of the (dirty) soles and insoles. I hope they suffice


----------



## dallas

mels1231 said:


> Thanks Dallas!



You're welcome.



starlv said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help me to check out these fendi shoes... Thank you
> 
> Item name: Fendi Shoes Black Fendi shoes Size 3
> Item no.: 160465963369
> Seller: xxrockandrepublicxx
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...t=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313&_fvi=1&_rdc=1



I am not a Fendi expert but these look very cheap to me. Hopefully a Fendi Gal will chime in.



Kylie7 said:


> Hi, could someone authenticate these Burberry shoes for me please.



These don't look good to me but please wait for a second opinion.



kcg0101 said:


> Hi! I LOVE the Tory Burch Reva's, and have purchased some pairs from Nordstrom's already....I just purchased a pair on ebay and did the usual check to make sure things looked ok (seller not from China, feedback is good, not selling a ton of Tory's in all dif. sizes, etc.). It also had a receipt with it as well.
> 
> I was searching through some posts on here (I'm new) and now I'm worried about this pair that I just purchased....I have already paid and they have been shipped, but I haven't received them yet....here's the link...I'm super nervous....thanks so much in advance
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> P.S. What do I do if they're fake....I've never purchased something not authentic before....thank you.



Listing removed.



cheyqua said:


> *Kylie7* I'm not an expert but that Burberry shoes doesn't look good to me. Anyone?
> 
> 
> item name: BNIB Yves Saint Laurent SZ 4 (37) Black Platform Heels
> item number: 300455369935
> seller: templeofisisangie
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300455369935&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> comment: the seller set the price really really low and there's no bid. she got a perfect feedback, though.
> 
> thank you!



These are fake.



mo.space said:


> So i took some pictures of the (dirty) soles and insoles. I hope they suffice



I'm very pleased I asked for more pictures, these are authentic.


----------



## cheyqua

thank you *dallas*!


----------



## dallas

^You're welcome.


----------



## calibabe742

Hi Girls,

This would be my first pair of Tory burch flats so can someone help me authenticate? Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270621323687&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Tory-Burch-...-SHOES-US-9-/180548212650?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes

http://cgi.ebay.com/TORY-BURCH-CLASSIC-REVA-BALLERINA-FLAT-SIZE-9-/280549484580?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes


----------



## Kylie7

Thank you to those who helped me.  I'm really disappointed that they are fakes


----------



## lavagirl

]Hi! i hope someone can help me authenticate this Tory Burch Reva Flats..../Users/CGM/Desktop/IMG_2076.JPG


----------



## lavagirl

lavagirl said:


> ]Hi! i hope someone can help me authenticate this Tory Burch Reva Flats..../Users/CGM/Desktop/IMG_2076.JPG



here are the photos! tia!!






http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=6811&pictureid=63786


----------



## livinit91

PLEASE AUTHENTICATE THESE TORY BURCH!

ITEM NAME: TORY BURCH JELLY REVA DRIVER BALLET FLATS
SELLER: HAPPYDAYS1991
ITEM NUMBER:260653476694
LINK:http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...76694&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1154


THANKS!!!!


----------



## cat315

Hello! I am new on here but could you authenticate these 3 pairs of YSL! Thanks so much!

Item Name: Yves Saint Laurent Y-Bow Sandal
Seller: mediabroadcastservices
Item Number: 140432818052
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140432818052&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Item Name: Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Two Heels
Seller: rochelel131
Item Number: 220656251344
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220656251344&ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT

Item Name: Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Platform Sandal
Website: Gallardo Fashion 
Link: http://www.gallardofashion.com/product_info.php?language=en&currency=USD&products_id=3017


----------



## ladyleisure

Welcome cat315!

looks like we have a pair in common, here are the additional pics I had emailed to me...

Seller rochelel131
item#: 220656251344
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220656251344&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

with additional pics from the seller


----------



## dallas

cat315 said:


> Hello! I am new on here but could you authenticate these 3 pairs of YSL! Thanks so much!
> 
> Item Name: Yves Saint Laurent Y-Bow Sandal
> Seller: mediabroadcastservices
> Item Number: 140432818052
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140432818052&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Item Name: Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Two Heels
> Seller: rochelel131
> Item Number: 220656251344
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220656251344&ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT
> 
> Item Name: Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Platform Sandal
> Website: Gallardo Fashion
> Link: http://www.gallardofashion.com/product_info.php?language=en&currency=USD&products_id=3017



1. Look good.
2. I don't like the look of these.
3. These look fake.


----------



## katdhoneybee

How about these?

Item Name: Yves Saint Laurent Tirbtoo Black Leather Sling, Sz 37
Seller: nycgirlz
Item Number: 180547718803
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...Sling-Sz-37-/180547718803?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes


----------



## cat315

dallas said:


> 1. Look good.
> 2. I don't like the look of these.
> 3. These look fake.



thanks so much dallas! i thought the same thing about #2 and #3 but I wanted someone more educated in YSL to verify it. xoxoC


----------



## ladyleisure

dallas said:


> 1. Look good.
> 2. I don't like the look of these.
> 3. These look fake.


 
thanks Dallas

#2: the leather looked kinda weird close up-in the email pics, but wanted to double check with real experts

which is not me, even though I stomped around saks in them twice last week-lol-
i'll get there


----------



## livinit91

PLEASE AUTHENTICATE THESE Tory Burch!

ITEM NAME: Tory Burch JELLY REVA DRIVER BALLET FLATS
SELLER: HAPPYDAYS1991
ITEM NUMBER:260653476694
LINK:http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...#ht_500wt_1154


THANKS!!!!


----------



## dallas

katdhoneybee said:


> How about these?
> 
> Item Name: Yves Saint Laurent Tirbtoo Black Leather Sling, Sz 37
> Seller: nycgirlz
> Item Number: 180547718803
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...Sling-Sz-37-/180547718803?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes



I _think_ these are okay, but could you please ask for some more pictures? A direct side on and close up of the insole, without the shadows, would be very helpful.



cat315 said:


> thanks so much dallas!





ladyleisure said:


> thanks Dallas



You're both very welcome. 



livinit91 said:


> PLEASE AUTHENTICATE THESE Tory Burch!
> 
> ITEM NAME: Tory Burch JELLY REVA DRIVER BALLET FLATS
> SELLER: HAPPYDAYS1991
> ITEM NUMBER:260653476694
> LINK:http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...#ht_500wt_1154
> 
> 
> THANKS!!!!



Sorry, I am not a TB expert so I am not sure about this auction. The pictures are not very clear so perhaps you could ask for clearer ones and hopefully a TB gal will chime in.


----------



## cat315

Hello again! I have two more YSL shoes that I would like to be authenticated. Thanks so much! xoxoC

Item Name: Yves Saint Laurent Divine Pumps
Seller: 3662marina
Item Number 390226425919
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390226425919&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Item Name: Yves Saint Laurent Hamptons Sandals
Seller: 3662marina
Item Number: 390227141672
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390227141672&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## dallas

cat315 said:


> Hello again! I have two more YSL shoes that I would like to be authenticated. Thanks so much! xoxoC
> 
> Item Name: Yves Saint Laurent Divine Pumps
> Seller: 3662marina
> Item Number 390226425919
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390226425919&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Item Name: Yves Saint Laurent Hamptons Sandals
> Seller: 3662marina
> Item Number: 390227141672
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390227141672&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Both are authentic and welcome to the forum.


----------



## cat315

Thanks dallas! I have known about this forum for sometime. Now, I want to use it because I can buy high-end designer shoes now and don't want to buy fakes. I can see you really know your stuff, especially YSL! I'm glad! Thanks for all your help! I will definitely try to be a part of this forum so you will be seeing me!


----------



## dallas

^ You're welcome. Glad you are going to stick around, I'm sure you will enjoy it here, it's a great place.


----------



## mrsallan

Item Name: CHANEL BALLET PUMPS
Seller: justdandy4u
Item Number 180549584320
Link: http: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...584320&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1154

TIA


----------



## modernmaude

I bought these Chanel shoes from an estate sale for 45 dollars, he said they retailed for 500-600ish. They look vintage, I'm not sure what decade they would be from, 80s or 90s? Does anyone have any info on them or how much they would be worth? Are they authentic? They came in a box and everything, so I'm thinking they are.


----------



## dallas

mrsallan said:


> Item Name: CHANEL BALLET PUMPS
> Seller: justdandy4u
> Item Number 180549584320
> Link: http: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...584320&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1154
> 
> TIA



I'm not sure about these. Could you please ask for close up pictures of the toe, side on and the insole?



modernmaude said:


> I bought these Chanel shoes from an estate sale for 45 dollars, he said they retailed for 500-600ish. They look vintage, I'm not sure what decade they would be from, 80s or 90s? Does anyone have any info on them or how much they would be worth? Are they authentic? They came in a box and everything, so I'm thinking they are.



Not sure what decade these are from but they are authentic. Great buy!


----------



## mrsallan

dallas said:


> I'm not sure about these. Could you please ask for close up pictures of the toe, side on and the insole?



I'll try and ask it from her. Thx


----------



## bakeacookie

Item Name: Jimmy Choo 
Seller: *successdress* 
Item Number: 140443219967
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140432818052&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IThttp://cgi.ebay.com/JIMMY-CHOO-PATE...7-5-8-BLACK-/140443219967?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes 

I'm new to looking at Choos, so I'd like to know if these are authentic. Also, what the name of this style is called. :] Thanks in advance!


----------



## dallas

bakeacookie said:


> Item Name: Jimmy Choo
> Seller: *successdress*
> Item Number: 140443219967
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/JIMMY-CHOO-PATE...7-5-8-BLACK-/140443219967?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes
> 
> I'm new to looking at Choos, so I'd like to know if these are authentic. Also, what the name of this style is called. :] Thanks in advance!



These are authentic and the style name is Papaya.


----------



## LMD7

I came across these recently and was wondering if they were real. I can take further pictures if needed. Any help is much appreciated


----------



## MJDaisy

please authenticate these shoes!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/2010-New-Tory-B...16576?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&var=#ht_6241wt_1139

too good to be true?


----------



## twishie

Hi please help to auth these please! TIA!

Item name: PRADA Heels Pumps Size 38.5
Seller: treasurehunters_123
Irem no: 260654532585
URL: http://cgi.ebay.com/PRADA-Heels-Pumps-Size-38-5-/260654532585?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes


----------



## dallas

baublescouture said:


> Hi all, appreciate all help in authenticating this Ferragamo shoes. Thanks a lot!
> 
> Item Name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Women's Suede Pumps Shoes Siz 5.5 B
> Seller: shooky613
> Item Number: 170524474427
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170524474427&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



These look good.



MJDaisy said:


> please authenticate these shoes!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/2010-New-Tory-B...16576?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&var=#ht_6241wt_1139
> 
> too good to be true?



I am not a TB expert but the price does seem a bit too good to be true. 



twishie said:


> Hi please help to auth these please! TIA!
> 
> Item name: PRADA Heels Pumps Size 38.5
> Seller: treasurehunters_123
> Irem no: 260654532585
> URL: http://cgi.ebay.com/PRADA-Heels-Pumps-Size-38-5-/260654532585?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes



These look good.


----------



## cheyqua

twishie said:


> Hi please help to auth these please! TIA!
> 
> Item name: PRADA Heels Pumps Size 38.5
> Seller: treasurehunters_123
> Irem no: 260654532585
> URL: http://cgi.ebay.com/PRADA-Heels-Pumps-Size-38-5-/260654532585?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes



so pretty! as these are authentic, they're a great deal! good luck!


----------



## iceellen

HI. Can you guys auth Louis Vuitton shoes? I found a pair of LV boots on ebay but I know nothing about LV. 
Item: Women Boots Louis Vuitton Beige Heel Size 7 (38) NEW
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Women-Boots-Lou...23724?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item45f4dace0c
Seller:Tinoco

Like the color!
There is only one pic of the shoes and I know it is not enough. I will asked the seller for more pic but before that I want to know if LV actually have shoes like this style. Thanks


----------



## louboutins

Item name: Ferragamo shoes
Website: http://www.ferragamoshoessale.com/

I am 99% sure this site sells fakes, but wanted to be 100% before I let me friend down...


----------



## ericanjensen

Can anyone here authenticate Alexander Mcqueen by chance??


----------



## starlv

Hi, 

Can you help me check out these burberry heels? The soles are different which is really strange. 

Item name: BURBERRY TAUPE STRAPPY RUCHED SANDALS NEW 37 4 £180
Item no.: 330462666878
Seller: pigflog 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/BURBERRY-TAUPE-...62666878?pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4cf11c207e


----------



## starlv

Hi, 

Please also help me check out these... TIA!!!

Item name: BURBERRY WOMENS CREME PATENT PUMPS HEELS 37 4 NEW £200
Item no.: 330462666810
Seller: pigflog 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330462666810&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Item name: MIU MIU WOMENS PATENT RED PUMPS HEELS 36.5 4 RRP £230
Item no.: 330462667136
Seller: pigflog 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330462667136&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## dallas

louboutins said:


> Item name: Ferragamo shoes
> Website: http://www.ferragamoshoessale.com/
> 
> I am 99% sure this site sells fakes, but wanted to be 100% before I let me friend down...



The prices look too good to be true, I would stay away.



ericanjensen said:


> Can anyone here authenticate Alexander Mcqueen by chance??



Yes.



starlv said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you help me check out these burberry heels? The soles are different which is really strange.
> 
> Item name: BURBERRY TAUPE STRAPPY RUCHED SANDALS NEW 37 4 £180
> Item no.: 330462666878
> Seller: pigflog
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/BURBERRY-TAUPE-...62666878?pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4cf11c207e





starlv said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please also help me check out these... TIA!!!
> 
> Item name: BURBERRY WOMENS CREME PATENT PUMPS HEELS 37 4 NEW £200
> Item no.: 330462666810
> Seller: pigflog
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330462666810&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Item name: MIU MIU WOMENS PATENT RED PUMPS HEELS 36.5 4 RRP £230
> Item no.: 330462667136
> Seller: pigflog
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330462667136&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT



The Miu Miu pumps look authentic and although I'm not a Burberry expert, they look good to me. Perhaps wait for a Burberry gal to chime in.


----------



## starlv

Thanks Dallas!!! Appreciate your help once again 

Just to ask if it is possible to have shoes with different soles? Are they defective?


----------



## ada717

Hi

pls help me authenticate this Reva! tia!!!


http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...05,400691527&formats=0,0,0,0&format=0&lgdin=1


----------



## MissLegend

I am sure those authenticate shoes will make things right for you.  It will definately give you a better experience.


----------



## kcdee0527

Item Name: tory burch reva jelly
Seller: anne062506 
Item Number: 170534852310
http://cgi.ebay.ph/Auth-Tory-Jelly-...go-HAND-/170534852310?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211


----------



## bokkie

Hi, I'm new here but can you please authenticate these Dior shoes for me? They're on eBay UK


Item Name: GENUINE BOXED CHRISTIAN DIOR BLACK & WHITE MULES HEELS
Seller: sarahr7nns
Item Number: 300460167702
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300460167702&autorefresh=true#ht_500wt_1053

Thanks!


----------



## MissLinn

Can someone please authenticate these Manolos for me? I'm unsure about them because the soles look different than my other Manolos...


Item Name: MANOLO BLAHNIK Silver SEDARABY Heels Shoes sz 37 US 7
Seller: styleingredients
Item Number: 320583733457
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320583733457&ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kimwyn

Can I please have some help with this?

Item Name: Mens Gucci Signature White Driver Shoes 13
Item Number: 350389541086
Seller ID: vintagejax
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=350389541086

I would really appreciate a speedy reply on this one since i want to buy them immediately if they are authentic.


----------



## dallas

MissLinn said:


> Can someone please authenticate these Manolos for me? I'm unsure about them because the soles look different than my other Manolos...
> 
> 
> Item Name: MANOLO BLAHNIK Silver SEDARABY Heels Shoes sz 37 US 7
> Seller: styleingredients
> Item Number: 320583733457
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320583733457&ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT
> 
> Thanks in advance!



There's something strange about these and I can't put my finger on it. Could you please ask for a close-up picture of the insole?



baublescouture said:


> Hi all, would appreciate if anyone can help me check on the below shoes..the seller only had 1 picture so I am a little concerned..
> 
> Thanks a lot!!
> 
> Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Black Vara Flats Shoes 6.5AA
> Seller: johnnie5276
> Item Number: 150485749246
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150485749246



Could you please ask for more pictures - side-on, sole and toe?



Kimwyn said:


> Can I please have some help with this?
> 
> Item Name: Mens Gucci Signature White Driver Shoes 13
> Item Number: 350389541086
> Seller ID: vintagejax
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=350389541086
> 
> I would really appreciate a speedy reply on this one since i want to buy them immediately if they are authentic.



I am unsure about these and would like to see close-up and taken in daylight pictures of the insole and the heel please. I have to say, if these are authentic, the stitching is woeful.


----------



## um89

Saw these on ebay.  Can anyone tell me if they are authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...576&var=540013304110&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Alexis_92

Hi,
what about these Jimmy Choos? http://img197.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=immag0161.jpg I found them in a second hand store and they look good to me, the label, the sole.. everything's ok, but I can't find the model so I need your opinion! Thanks^^


----------



## dallas

Alexis_92 said:


> Hi,
> what about these Jimmy Choos? http://img197.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=immag0161.jpg I found them in a second hand store and they look good to me, the label, the sole.. everything's ok, but I can't find the model so I need your opinion! Thanks^^



These are authentic and the style name is Empire.


----------



## bokkie

Hi, I'm still looking for anyone who could help me authenticate these Dior shoes. Any help would be really appreciated 


Item Name: GENUINE BOXED CHRISTIAN DIOR BLACK & WHITE MULES HEELS
Seller: sarahr7nns
Item Number: 300460167702
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...#ht_500wt_1053

Edit: for some reason the listing has been removed. I will try to add some pictures later.


----------



## bokkie

Okay, this link should work:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....&_nkw=300460167702&_fvi=1&_rdc=1#ht_500wt_920

Thanks in advance to anyone that can help to authenticate them


----------



## Alexis_92

dallas said:


> These are authentic and the style name is Empire.



Thank you once again! =)))))))


----------



## JODES83

Hi Guys
Are these authentic??
Item Name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Tribute sandals shoes
Seller: lucreziadeste 
Item Number: 300465224652
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300465224652&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## dallas

JODES83 said:


> Hi Guys
> Are these authentic??
> Item Name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Tribute sandals shoes
> Seller: lucreziadeste
> Item Number: 300465224652
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300465224652&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



So far these look okay, but could you please ask for some clear pictures of the sole and a direct side-on?


----------



## hf1010

I found this website Tory Burch outlet and I was wondering if it was actually selling the real thing. I really want to get black flats at a good price, but the ones on ebay seem like a scam to me. I'm hoping these are real, but it just seems to good to be true. 

http://www.toryburch-outlet.com/tory-burch-reva-black-ballerina-flat-p-19.html


----------



## hf1010

I really want a pair of Tory Burch flats at a reasonable price, but all of the ones on ebay seem like a scam to me. While online shopping I found this website below and I was wondering if the flats look to be authentic. It's website name is Tory Burch Outlet, but I just wanted to make sure before I purchased shoes from them. The price almost seems too good to be true. Thanks in advance!


----------



## hf1010

Oops forgot to include the link!
Here is the link:
http://www.toryburch-outlet.com/tory-burch-reva-black-ballerina-flat-p-19.html


----------



## hf1010

http://www.toryburch-outlet.com/tory-burch-reva-black-ballerina-flat-p-19.html


----------



## BeenBurned

LMD7 said:


> I came across these recently and was wondering if they were real. I can take further pictures if needed. Any help is much appreciated


Sorry I'm late on this reply. Based on these pictures, they look okay but if you can post a picture of the style information from inside the vamp, that would help.


----------



## starlv

Hi, 

Please help me to authenticate these shoes... TIA!

Item name: Gucci green heels
Item no.: - 
Seller: from a friend
Link: http://s826.photobucket.com/albums/zz188/starlv_album/Gucci green heels/

Item name: Miu Miu snakeskin heels
Item no.: -
Seller: from a friend
Link: http://s826.photobucket.com/albums/zz188/starlv_album/Miu Miu green heels/


----------



## dallas

starlv said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help me to authenticate these shoes... TIA!
> 
> Item name: Gucci green heels
> Item no.: -
> Seller: from a friend
> Link: http://s826.photobucket.com/albums/zz188/starlv_album/Gucci green heels/
> 
> Item name: Miu Miu snakeskin heels
> Item no.: -
> Seller: from a friend
> Link: http://s826.photobucket.com/albums/zz188/starlv_album/Miu Miu green heels/




Both look good.


----------



## JODES83

dallas said:


> So far these look okay, but could you please ask for some clear pictures of the sole and a direct side-on?


 
Thanks hun, are these piccies ok;

http://s832.photobucket.com/albums/zz250/jodie_hull/YSL/


----------



## dallas

JODES83 said:


> Thanks hun, are these piccies ok;
> 
> http://s832.photobucket.com/albums/zz250/jodie_hull/YSL/



Yep, these look good.


----------



## JODES83

Thanks Dallas


----------



## NeonLights

Hi...

Can i please get someone to authenticate these Ferragamo Ballet Flats?

Item: Black Patent Varina Flats
Seller: *oizaokene* 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120610657979&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Item no:120610657979

Item: Red Patent Varina Flats
Seller: *genuine_badge_station* 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...435&var=570008035464&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Item mo: 270628732435

TIA


----------



## dallas

NeonLights said:


> Hi...
> 
> Can i please get someone to authenticate these Ferragamo Ballet Flats?
> 
> Item: Black Patent Varina Flats
> Seller: *oizaokene*
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120610657979&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Item no:120610657979
> 
> Item: Red Patent Varina Flats
> Seller: *genuine_badge_station*
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...435&var=570008035464&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Item mo: 270628732435
> 
> TIA



1. I _think_ these are okay but perhaps wait for a second opinion to be sure.

2. I don't like the look of these.


----------



## NeonLights

dallas said:


> 1. I _think_ these are okay but perhaps wait for a second opinion to be sure.
> 
> 2. I don't like the look of these.


 
Thanks Dallas!!! Hopefully someone else can give me an opionion on the Black pair


----------



## girl63

While I think I know the answer to this, is there such a thing as Frye boots without any label, white or black? 
The boots I'm looking at are Campus-like, but I doubt they are. The seller says she remembers the Frye box...


----------



## girl63

Oh yeah, and here they are. I've never seen upper stitching like that, I don't think. Any ideas?


----------



## saartje1102

Hi Everybody,

I've seen these beautiful shoes, and I was wondering if they're real or fake.

Item: Manolo Blahnik Mary-Jane Nude 37,5
Seller: It's not from an auction site

Photo's:












Thank you very much!


----------



## dallas

saartje1102 said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I've seen these beautiful shoes, and I was wondering if they're real or fake.
> 
> Item: Manolo Blahnik Mary-Jane Nude 37,5
> Seller: It's not from an auction site
> 
> Photo's:
> 
> Thank you very much!



These look good.


----------



## saartje1102

dallas said:


> These look good.


 
Thanks


----------



## bluetang29

Hello precious girls, I need to check if these Manolo's are real or not. Need them urgently for a wedding. Please have a look: 
Item: MANOLO SILVER NAPPA SEDARABY SIZE 36/7/8
Seller: youmich
Ebay link: http://cgi.ebay.com/New-WEDDING-MAN...52804?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4152a27544

I hope the photos will help you identify them. Looking forward for your kind help! Many thanks!!!


----------



## dallas

bluetang29 said:


> Hello precious girls, I need to check if these Manolo's are real or not. Need them urgently for a wedding. Please have a look:
> Item: MANOLO SILVER NAPPA SEDARABY SIZE 36/7/8
> Seller: youmich
> Ebay link: http://cgi.ebay.com/New-WEDDING-MAN...52804?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4152a27544
> 
> I hope the photos will help you identify them. Looking forward for your kind help! Many thanks!!!




Fake.


----------



## bluetang29

many thanks!


----------



## ochie

Can somebody pls authenticate them for me? Thanks in advance! 

Item:ysl trib
Seller:mlebedinsky 
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-TRIB-TOO-100-AUTH-PUMPS-SZ-36-/180551394148?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2a09b3a364

Item: YSL Tribute 
Seller:mundeep321
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-TRUBUTE-SANDALS-citrus-YELLOW-SIZE-36-/300464999389?pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item45f51c0bdd

Item: YSL tribute 
Seller:mundeep321
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-TRIBUTE-SANDAL-BLACK-SIZE-35-5-BEAUTIFUL-SHOE-/300465005366?pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item45f51c2336


----------



## dallas

ochie said:


> Can somebody pls authenticate them for me? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item:ysl trib
> Seller:mlebedinsky
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-...94148?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2a09b3a364
> 
> Item: YSL Tribute
> Seller:mundeep321
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-TRUBUTE-SAN...64999389?pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item45f51c0bdd
> 
> Item: YSL tribute
> Seller:mundeep321
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-TRIBUTE-SAN...65005366?pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item45f51c2336




So far all of these look good but to be sure, could you please ask for clear close-up pictures of the sole/s?


----------



## Pure Couture

My friend purchased these on ebay.  I suspect they might be fake as the seller had a variety of sizes for sale simultaneously.  Could the experts please comment?  Thanks in advance!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik-...8347453?pt=AU_Women_Shoes&hash=item1c14d1553d


----------



## dallas

Pure Couture said:


> My friend purchased these on ebay.  I suspect they might be fake as the seller had a variety of sizes for sale simultaneously.  Could the experts please comment?  Thanks in advance!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik-...8347453?pt=AU_Women_Shoes&hash=item1c14d1553d



These are definitely fake.


----------



## saartje1102

dallas said:


> These look good.


 
I got more pictures from the seller. I am very curious for Manolo Blahnik shoes, because these shoes are copied a lot... 

So, do they still look good? 

Thank you.


















These shoes would be my very first Manolo Blahniks, so I want to be very very sure!!


----------



## dallas

saartje1102 said:


> I got more pictures from the seller. I am very curious for Manolo Blahnik shoes, because these shoes are copied a lot...
> 
> So, do they still look good?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> These shoes would be my very first Manolo Blahniks, so I want to be very very sure!!




I am very sure that these are authentic.


----------



## mellopez_80

Hello... I have to be sure if these are authentic? Can anyone help? 
GUCCI ROYAL BALLET FLATS
LINK: the auction has ended but can still be viewed: http://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/kleidu...i-undlt-undlt-ballerinas-gr-38/v/an615259532/

Thanks in advance!


----------



## saartje1102

dallas said:


> I am very sure that these are authentic.


 
Thank you


----------



## *Valentine*

Please authenticate:

Item: UGG Classic Cardy Boots
Location: my home




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us












Uploaded with [URL=http://imageshack

Thanks,
*V*


----------



## BeenBurned

*Valentine* said:


> Please authenticate:
> 
> Item: UGG Classic Cardy Boots
> Location: my home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with
> 
> Please wait for other opinions on these boots because I hope I'm wrong. Although most of the details look good, the tag bothers me. Although my boots are a different color, I believe they are from the same year that your's are. My size tag is quite different, both front and back.
> 
> There are currently Cardy boots with the same style number (5819) but with different soles. I believe the boots you have and my comparison boots are the older version.
> 
> I've attached pictures of both sides of my size tag for comparison. I'm also attaching a photo of the label from the back of the heel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just yesterday, I compared a pair of Uggs Coquette slippers to a known authentic pair. The differences were so minute that it is scary. On the size tag, the font, fabric and details looked great but it was sewn onto the wrong location on the slipper. And the sole, although at a glance looked fine, on close inspection, there were differences in the font and markings. Also, the shearling wasn't as thick and soft as it should have been.
> 
> I do hope someone might be able to chime in and say they've seen a label such as your's.


----------



## sun4ever

Hi 

Could anybody help me please:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310250399108&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Are these YSL authentic or fake?

Kind regards
Martin


----------



## merekat703

are these tory burch flats real?   http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/LawyerGirl/items/18770235
thanks!


----------



## aboyes

http://edmonton.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and...oots-in-Black-and-Chestnut-W0QQAdIdZ229868340

Can anyone authenticate these for me?


----------



## dallas

sun4ever said:


> Hi
> 
> Could anybody help me please:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310250399108&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> Are these YSL authentic or fake?
> 
> Kind regards
> Martin




So far, these don't look good. Could you please ask the seller for clear pictures of the sole and toe?


----------



## aboyes

http://edmonton.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and...ts-size-5-fits-size-7-feet-W0QQAdIdZ229621012

Could anyone authenticate these?


----------



## BeenBurned

aboyes said:


> http://edmonton.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and...ts-size-5-fits-size-7-feet-W0QQAdIdZ229621012
> 
> Could anyone authenticate these?


There's no way to tell from those pictures. There are some really scary "good" fakes out there and without clear and detailed closeups, I wouldn't touch them.


----------



## browneyez

Hi I bought these manolos on ebay and Im wondering if they are real.. can someone help me pls. this is the item number on ebay300458126237

Thank you


----------



## dallas

browneyez said:


> Hi I bought these manolos on ebay and Im wondering if they are real.. can someone help me pls. this is the item number on ebay300458126237
> 
> Thank you



Could you please provide close-up, clear pics of the insole, the toe, the detail on the strap, and one of the sole please?


----------



## browneyez

i dont know how to get the pictures on here


----------



## browneyez

i guess you wouldnt be able to tell from the pictures on the ebay posting


----------



## dallas

browneyez said:


> i guess you wouldnt be able to tell from the pictures on the ebay posting



They are not good pictures and if I had to go by them, I would say the shoes are fake.


----------



## dallas

browneyez said:


> i dont know how to get the pictures on here



Here you go:





*Image Posting* 
 			 			 		  		 		 			 			Posting images is quite easy! You can use the forum's attachment  function to attach pictures. Your images will be thumbnailed and  attached inline to your post/thread. See the button in the screen  capture below? You can find the "Manage Attachment" option every time  you write a thread or response, just scroll down below the post editor.  Click it, and a popup will spawn. Select a max. of 5 images and click *Upload*. Just close the window then and submit your post or thread. Voila!






Alternatively, if your pictures are hosted with a free image hosting service, you can directly use the image link and wrap 

[.img]http://www.domain.com/image.jpg[/img]


----------



## browneyez

browneyez said:


> i guess you wouldnt be able to tell from the pictures on the ebay posting





dallas said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Image Posting*
> Posting images is quite easy! You can use the forum's attachment  function to attach pictures. Your images will be thumbnailed and  attached inline to your post/thread. See the button in the screen  capture below? You can find the "Manage Attachment" option every time  you write a thread or response, just scroll down below the post editor.  Click it, and a popup will spawn. Select a max. of 5 images and click *Upload*. Just close the window then and submit your post or thread. Voila!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alternatively, if your pictures are hosted with a free image hosting service, you can directly use the image link and wrap
> 
> [.img]http://www.domain.com/image.jpg[/img]



thank you I hope these help


----------



## browneyez

Hi can anyone tell me if these are real or fake manolo's


----------



## dallas

browneyez said:


> thank you I hope these help



Hmmm, I _think_ these may be authentic. Are there any numbers on the inside of the shoe? Any on the end of the box?


----------



## browneyez

no there is no numbers on the inside of the shoe. also there is no numbers on the box. I have been trying to find these shoes on the internet but cant seem to find them.


----------



## mainguyen504

Authentic Slingbacks?
http://cgi.ebay.com/JIMMY-CHOO-BLACK-PATENT-LEATHER-NOVA-SLINGBACK-HEELS-36-/310251141561?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item483c68b9b9
Thanks ladies


----------



## mellopez_80

mellopez_80 said:


> Hello... I have to be sure if these are authentic? Can anyone help?
> GUCCI ROYAL BALLET FLATS
> LINK: the auction has ended but can still be viewed: http://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/kleidu...i-undlt-undlt-ballerinas-gr-38/v/an615259532/
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 

Can anyone maybe take a look?  TIA!


----------



## NoMomJeans

Hi, I was wondering if someone could tell me if the following pairs are real? Thanks so much! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-Jimmy-...men_s_Shoes&hash=item3f02f200d5#ht_500wt_1154

http://cgi.ebay.com/JIMMY-CHOO-Blac...men_s_Shoes&hash=item27b50c1069#ht_500wt_1154


----------



## browneyez

dallas said:


> Hmmm, I _think_ these may be authentic. Are there any numbers on the inside of the shoe? Any on the end of the box?



There is no number on the inside of the shoe or the box


----------



## lk77

Hello!  Could anyone please authenticate these shoes?  There is no serial number inside the shoe.  I just got these in the mail from an ebay seller, and am pretty disappointed; they look very fake to me  The seller claims they were purchased at Off Fifth Saks???  Thanks very much in advance!!!


----------



## BeachBabe34

Hi Ladies,
Are these authentic?

Item Name: AUTH CHANEL Brown Leather Slides Heels Pumps Shoes Sz 8
Seller: Linda's Stuff
Item Number:200520419503
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHANEL-Bro...en_s_Shoes&hash=item2eaff2c8af#ht_6351wt_1059


In the photos of the inner sole, there is no "cc" logo under the word CHANEL. I own Chanel shoes but none are "vintage" & all have the "cc" logo on the inner sole. And the size of the "cc" on the bottom sole is really large.

Also, should vintage Chanel shoes ever come with a white felt-like bag? 

Given that fakes have been around for decades, I don't want to assume that an old shoe must be authentic.

Thanks!


----------



## choo_

hello. 
can anyone tell if this tory burch are real? 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...446874&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1154

i already own a thew revas and the leather inside is the same colour as outside. 
but these are blue inside at the back. maybe because they're made out of patent leather?! 

any help is appreciated : )


----------



## myminimee

hi! can i please get some help with these ysl y bow sandals that i saw on ebay?? tia!
seller: ippolito82
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...965632&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1378wt_920

please let it be authentic..


----------



## kgirl<3

mainguyen504 said:


> Authentic Slingbacks?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/JIMMY-CHOO-BLAC...41561?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item483c68b9b9
> Thanks ladies



The photos are sketchy...you've got two different shoes posted in the pictures. Look at the heel.


----------



## kgirl<3

NoMomJeans said:


> Hi, I was wondering if someone could tell me if the following pairs are real? Thanks so much!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-Jimmy-...men_s_Shoes&hash=item3f02f200d5#ht_500wt_1154
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/JIMMY-CHOO-Blac...men_s_Shoes&hash=item27b50c1069#ht_500wt_1154




Can you get a better picture of the sole?


----------



## kgirl<3

browneyez said:


> no there is no numbers on the inside of the shoe. also there is no numbers on the box. I have been trying to find these shoes on the internet but cant seem to find them.



The lettering in the photos shouldn't be backwards - which makes me think they are fake.


----------



## maryg1

I have some shoes to authenticate, can you pls. help?
ferragamo pumps
http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250696435731&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_600wt_696
http://cgi.ebay.it/Scarpe-Ferragamo-/160483764074?pt=Donna_Scarpe&hash=item255d93e76a#ht_500wt_939
http://cgi.ebay.it/Scarpe-Ferragamo-/160483577952?pt=Donna_Scarpe&hash=item255d911060#ht_500wt_939
TIA


----------



## maryg1

this one too
http://cgi.ebay.com/WOMENS-FERRAGAM...men_s_Shoes&hash=item19bf8cc317#ht_1759wt_702
thank you


----------



## BeenBurned

Reference the pictures in this post: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/authenticate-those-shoes-32044-234.html#post16629291



kgirl<3 said:


> The lettering in the photos shouldn't be backwards - which makes me think they are fake.



I don't think the lettering is backwards. I believe she took the pictures in front of a mirror.


----------



## chipandclyde

Hi! I'm really new here, but I was hoping someone could help me authenticate these Kate Spade pumps. I contacted KS customer service but they were no help. 

(Incidentally, I had to have the leather sole reinforced not only because the toe was coming up, but also because the shop where I bought them had the forward thinking to write the price of the shoes in black permanent marker directly onto the bottom of the shoe. I couldn't upload that picture because it was too large...)

Thank you!


----------



## b00mbaka

Does anyone knoe how Marni sandals run compared to other designers? I would like to order 3 different styles and usually I would order 8, 8 1/2, and 9 and return the pairs that don't fit but ordering 9 pairs would be too pricey right now ush:


----------



## aboyes

This is the first pair.
http://edmonton.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and...5815-Chestnut-US-SIZE8-NIB-W0QQAdIdZ231763471

Interested in the tall boots. This is their soles
http://s818.photobucket.com/albums/zz105/misssexysocks9/?action=postupload


This is the second pair:
http://edmonton.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and...-Chestnut-Size-8-BRAND-NEW-W0QQAdIdZ231761514

Thanks,


----------



## BeenBurned

aboyes said:


> This is the first pair.
> http://edmonton.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and...5815-Chestnut-US-SIZE8-NIB-W0QQAdIdZ231763471
> 
> Interested in the tall boots. This is their soles
> http://s818.photobucket.com/albums/zz105/misssexysocks9/?action=postupload
> 
> 
> This is the second pair:
> http://edmonton.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and...-Chestnut-Size-8-BRAND-NEW-W0QQAdIdZ231761514
> 
> Thanks,


I'd be very careful buying Uggs and make sure that the seller is a proven and trusted seller.

If you can get the sellers to send clear and closeup pictures of the inside size tags (both sides), that might help.


----------



## roman123

Hi I'm new to this forum.  Just found out about it.  I LOVE IT.
Can someone please tell me if the YSL Trib Too's I just bought on Ebay are real or fake?
Thanks


----------



## aboyes

Could anyone authenticate these??

http://s818.photobucket.com/albums/zz105/misssexysocks9/?action=postupload

http://edmonton.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...AdIdZ231761514


----------



## laurenychu

Hi, I`m new to PurseBlog. Can someone authenticate these Gucci booties for me? Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...764572&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1737wt_913


----------



## BeenBurned

aboyes said:


> Could anyone authenticate these??
> 
> http://s818.photobucket.com/albums/zz105/misssexysocks9/?action=postupload
> 
> http://edmonton.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...AdIdZ231761514


Please wait for other opinions but I don't think that tag is correct.

I've never seen the "US patent pending" statement on the front of any tag (and that includes slippers, boots, sandals and handbags).

Although many sellers don't show the tag (which can be helpful in determining questionable items), I did find another listing for the same style boot with a tag that is how I've always seen them:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Womens-S-10-UGG...95093?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a5ef320b5


----------



## JODES83

Hi

Are these authentic?

Item Name: NEW GUCCI BLACK DARYL PLATFORM SHOES SANDALS 38 - 8
Seller: exquisite_finds 
Item Number:160451487334
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160451487334&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Item Name: NEW GUCCI IMAN TRIPLE ANKLE STRAP SANDAL $1275 39 8.5
Seller: Member id aaarealdealcouture
Item Number:180563283099
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180563283099&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks


----------



## aboyes

BeenBurned said:


> Please wait for other opinions but I don't think that tag is correct.
> 
> I've never seen the "US patent pending" statement on the front of any tag (and that includes slippers, boots, sandals and handbags).
> 
> Although many sellers don't show the tag (which can be helpful in determining questionable items), I did find another listing for the same style boot with a tag that is how I've always seen them:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Womens-S-10-UGG...95093?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a5ef320b5



Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

aboyes said:


> Thank you!


You're welcome.


----------



## audreyhaddict

if it's too good to be true it probably is fake! Please help with these YSL Trib Toos, though I suspect they're fake... See front, under the shoe and most importantly *PRICE*. 

http://www.ioffer.com/i/NIB-YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-TRIB-TOO-105-Pumps-Shoes--144857619

This is not a deal, it's a steal... Thank you muchly!


----------



## choo_

What do you think, are these authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.de/Jimmy-Choo-/2206...Damenschuhe&hash=item3360fbddf7#ht_500wt_1154
many thanks.


----------



## dallas

audreyhaddict said:


> if it's too good to be true it probably is fake! Please help with these YSL Trib Toos, though I suspect they're fake... See front, under the shoe and most importantly *PRICE*.
> 
> http://www.ioffer.com/i/NIB-YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-TRIB-TOO-105-Pumps-Shoes--144857619
> 
> This is not a deal, it's a steal... Thank you muchly!



The monitor on my computer is about to die and it's almost impossible for me to see pictures, but I advise you to stay away from that site. It is infested with fakes.


----------



## audreyhaddict

dallas said:


> The monitor on my computer is about to die and it's almost impossible for me to see pictures, but I advise you to stay away from that site. It is infested with fakes.



Thank you Dallas, I figured after I saw designer shoes for 25 dollars!


----------



## dallas

audreyhaddict said:


> Thank you Dallas, I figured after I saw designer shoes for 25 dollars!



You're welcome.


----------



## Brigitte031

Item Name: Miu Miu leather heels
Item number: 270637103933
Seller ID: fashionmoments02
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/sexy-miu-miu-le...Women_Shoes&hash=item3f033a7b3d#ht_500wt_1154

This ends in 4 hours...! Yikes. These are THE shoes I've been looking for (albeit the cream colored ones... but ready to settle for these babies if they're real!)


----------



## kfox1984

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Post any questions regarding authenticity of shoes, boots, etc. . . or Sellers here.


 

I need some help.  I'm new to this forum and not sure how to use it.... I was wondering if anyone new if the website Dellamoda.com was real???
If anyone has any information i would greatly appreicate!  Thank!!!!


----------



## ochie

Can somebody pls authenticate these for me.. Thanks


Item:ysl tribute
Item no:180563961978
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Tribute-shoes-pumps-size-35-/180563961978?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2a0a73687a
Seller:foreveryoung27  

Item:ysl tribute
Item no:140457313125
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Black-Bronze-Tribute-Leather-Suede-Heels-Size-6-36-/140457313125?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item20b3e88365
Seller: dreas-closet


----------



## cocoabella

Item: VALENTINO black satin pumps
Item number: 250696159937
Seller: alanakorean
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250696159937&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1154

Comments: I just received these and I've attached my own photos- please let me know if more pictures are needed.  I am concerned because all my other valentinos have serial numbers on them and I can't find any numbers on these.  Please let me know if you think these are authentic.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## buim87

Can someone help me out with these 2 shoes:
Item: YSL trib too tribtoo 39 black shoes pumps heels 
Listing Number:200523017749
Seller: dazzlingtearz 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## buim87

one more:
Item: Authentic Prada Patent Bow Flats
Listing number: 270639251000
Seller: rachelfoxx
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Prada...51000?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f035b3e38


----------



## dallas

ochie said:


> Can somebody pls authenticate these for me.. Thanks
> 
> 
> Item:ysl tribute
> Item no:180563961978
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...61978?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2a0a73687a
> Seller:foreveryoung27
> 
> Item:ysl tribute
> Item no:140457313125
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Black-Bronz...13125?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item20b3e88365
> Seller: dreas-closet



Even though my monitor is playing up, I can see that the pair in the first auction are fake.


----------



## dallas

buim87 said:


> Can someone help me out with these 2 shoes:
> Item: YSL trib too tribtoo 39 black shoes pumps heels
> Listing Number:200523017749
> Seller: dazzlingtearz
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT



These are fake.


----------



## ochie

How about the 2nd pair? Thank you!


----------



## dallas

ochie said:


> How about the 2nd pair? Thank you!



So far these look okay, but could you please ask for a direct side on picture, not taken from above? And you're welcome.


----------



## buim87

dallas said:


> These are fake.


 thank you. how about the second pairs?


----------



## dallas

buim87 said:


> thank you. how about the second pairs?



They look to be authentic. You're welcome.


----------



## cocoabella

cocoabella said:


> Item: VALENTINO black satin pumps
> Item number: 250696159937
> Seller: alanakorean
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250696159937&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1154
> 
> Comments: I just received these and I've attached my own photos- please let me know if more pictures are needed.  I am concerned because all my other valentinos have serial numbers on them and I can't find any numbers on these.  Please let me know if you think these are authentic.  Thanks in advance!



could someone please help me with these? Thank you!!


----------



## sw0op

Item: YSL Trib too pumps
Item number: 180566344924
Seller: kalinka_malinka.2008
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YSL-white-pla...men_s_Shoes&hash=item2a0a97c4dc#ht_500wt_1154

Comments: Please authenticate. TIA!!


----------



## dallas

sw0op said:


> Item: YSL Trib too pumps
> Item number: 180566344924
> Seller: kalinka_malinka.2008
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YSL-white-pla...men_s_Shoes&hash=item2a0a97c4dc#ht_500wt_1154
> 
> Comments: Please authenticate. TIA!!




These don't look good.


----------



## Lovely&Amazin

good morning ! please authenticate *hope the url is ok...looks crazy to me but thats how it pasted*

Item: Christian Louboutin Pink Suede Ron Ron 100
Item number: 260666427633
Seller: aerazan 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260666427633&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jennitalzz

Can someone authenticate these for me too?

Item: Frye Boots 12R Engineer 77400
Item number: 220674561455
Seller: tabarjs_123
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220674561455

THank you so much!


----------



## celestialcat

Hi!! I just bought these Marc Jacobs mouse flats off ebay. I received them today, but i believe they are fake. Could somebody help me? These must be 2009 season i believe?

The listing:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170539520861&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

And some pictures I took today.


----------



## iheartdi

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260670285171&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT#ht_500wt_1154

I'd appreciate your opinion on this! Thank you!


----------



## merekat703

Please let me know if these are authentic. I was told they were bought at nordstroms rack..
Size 9 Black/Silver
Thanks


----------



## kgirl<3

celestialcat said:


> Hi!! I just bought these Marc Jacobs mouse flats off ebay. I received them today, but i believe they are fake. Could somebody help me? These must be 2009 season i believe?
> 
> The listing:
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170539520861&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> And some pictures I took today.



Authentic.


----------



## kgirl<3

merekat703 said:


> Please let me know if these are authentic. I was told they were bought at nordstroms rack..
> Size 9 Black/Silver
> Thanks



Authentic.


----------



## kgirl<3

iheartdi said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...285171&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1154
> 
> I'd appreciate your opinion on this! Thank you!



Quite blurry- can you ask for a clear picture of the buckle, insole, and bottom?


----------



## merekat703

kgirl<3 said:


> Authentic.


 Thanks for the reply! That makes me happy!


----------



## celestialcat

kgirl<3 said:


> Authentic.






Thank you so much, I am sooooo relieved!! I was searching for these particular white patent ones for several months and with all the fakes out there i feared i wasted my money.


----------



## ang2383

sorry in advance if this question isn't allowed, but are there fake tory burch revas and lanvin flats out there?  i know they're popular, but not sure if they're popular to the point where they're copied.


----------



## merekat703

^^^ Yes I found tons on ebay.. I just bought a pair after weeks of scouring ebay and found what I wanted and luckily there authentic.  But be careful, I found more fakes than reals..


----------



## ang2383

merekat703 said:


> ^^^ Yes I found tons on ebay.. I just bought a pair after weeks of scouring ebay and found what I wanted and luckily there authentic.  But be careful, I found more fakes than reals..



are you referring to the revas or the lanvins?


----------



## merekat703

revas


----------



## chrity

Hi hi  could someone authenticate these for me? thanks so much!


----------



## LadyCupid

Please authenticate

Item name:  Yves Saint Laurent YSL Burgandy Bow Shoes Heels 36
Item number: 190440707294
Seller name:*tanii13*
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190440707294&_trksid=p2759.l1259


----------



## pheatherwait

http://img834.imageshack.us/g/028qd.jpg/

I got a little suspicious when My Roommate's Cat, who normally flips for leather shoes, totally brushed these off.


----------



## marles

Item Name: Manolo Blahnik Tuccio Patent Pump
Listing number: 120617903057
Seller name or ID: fashionista1410
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Comments: Are these authentic? Thank you for your help!


----------



## BeenBurned

marles said:


> Item Name: Manolo Blahnik Tuccio Patent Pump
> Listing number: 120617903057
> Seller name or ID: fashionista1410
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120617903057
> 
> Comments: Are these authentic? Thank you for your help!


No idea but your link didn't work. I fixed it above and here again: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120617903057


----------



## marles

Thank you!  Sorry!  This is the first time I have done this... Have been having trouble!  Thank you!


----------



## dallas

marles said:


> Thank you!  Sorry!  This is the first time I have done this... Have been having trouble!  Thank you!



The shoes look good.


----------



## chrity

anyone could help me with the Brian Atwood heels?....


----------



## marles

Thank you!


----------



## marles

Item Name: MANOLO BLAHNIK Olive Suede Sandals
Listing Number: 350398244937
Seller Name or ID: too-good-to-be-true
New York
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350398244937&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Comments: What about these?  I'm a little iffy on them....


----------



## Straight-Laced

chrity said:


> anyone could help me with the Brian Atwood heels?....




They look like authentic BA Carla peep-toes to me


----------



## chrity

Straight-Laced said:


> They look like authentic BA Carla peep-toes to me


 

thanks so much  the reason I asked was that I saw something looks like an "elastic band" on this. but on the red peep-toe it was missing...is it normal?    

www3.images.coolspotters.com/photos/84464/brian-atwood-carla-peep-toe-pumps-profile.png


----------



## Straight-Laced

chrity said:


> thanks so much  the reason I asked was that I saw something looks like an "elastic band" on this. but on the red peep-toe it was missing...is it normal?
> 
> www3.images.coolspotters.com/photos/84464/brian-atwood-carla-peep-toe-pumps-profile.png




Sorry, I can't quite see the 'elastic band' you refer to.

Does this help for comparison? 
http://www.bluefly.com/Brian-Atwood-red-patent-Carla-peep-toe-pumps/cat950080/302632201/detail.fly


----------



## chrity

:lolots: thanks Straight-Laced ~~so helpful


----------



## mrsb74

Item name: Yves Saint Laurent YSL tributes
Item number: 130436786345
Seller name:alessandra301148
Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130436786345&_trksid=p2759.l1259
are these authentic please? also are these the lower heel version?


----------



## mrsb74

^^sorry can i also ask how the tributes above size please - would they fit a narrow UK 4.5?

TIA


----------



## SKOVGAARD

Please Authenticate these Charlotte Olympia wedges
I bought those shoes on Ebay few days ago and paid like AUD$200. There is no box, no dustbag or receipt with them. However, the seller said she bought in a UK store. 
I knew Charlotte Olympia shoes has golden spider web on the bottom of the shoes, and I saw it on their heels and flats, but never saw it on wedges.

Please Authenticate this Charlotte Olympia wedges
Many thanks guys!

P. S. I found a photo of the shoes on 'coolspotters' http://coolspotters.com/shoes/charlo...#medium-646217


----------



## poohbear0930

I bought these roger vivier shoes on ebay..
can someone please help me verify if they are authentic? 
they seems authentic to me, but i just want to double check..


----------



## mrsb74

mrsb74 said:


> Item name: Yves Saint Laurent YSL tributes
> Item number: 130436786345
> Seller name:alessandra301148
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130436786345&_trksid=p2759.l1259
> are these authentic please? also are these the lower heel version?



Anyone please? Auction ends soon- tia


----------



## ladyleisure

YSL Trib Toos
seller: ymm1628
item #280568757945
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280568757945&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

thanks for the help!!!


----------



## blissandecstasy

hey guys. can someone auth check this both shoes for me?
anyone ?
thanks in advance!

Dolce & Gabbana sneakers (autumn/winter 2011)
seller : giorgio1041
Item number : 110588932772
link : http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110588932772&ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT

Armani Jeans shoes (autumn/winter 2011)
seller : giorgio1041
Item number : 110588932808
link : http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110588932808&ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT


----------



## pandanoir

please authenticate?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...28082&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2783wt_1141


----------



## silentriot

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Tory-Burch...91366?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a5f5de1e6

auth?


----------



## cocoabella

cocoabella said:


> Item: VALENTINO black satin pumps
> Item number: 250696159937
> Seller: alanakorean
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...159937&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1154
> 
> Comments: I just received these and I've attached my own photos- please let me know if more pictures are needed. I am concerned because all my other valentinos have serial numbers on them and I can't find any numbers on these. Please let me know if you think these are authentic. Thanks in advance!


 
can anyway please help me with these?? Thanks!


----------



## jellybebe

Item name: Alexander Wang Hanne boots
Item #: 200528781586
Seller name: beach03me
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Alexander-Wang-...81586?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2eb0726112

Thanks so much!


----------



## shoes1980

Can anyone please please please tell me if these are authentic? 

file:///C:/Users/user/Desktop/shoe.htm

Hope the picture works this is my first time posting here :wondering


----------



## ilovefhf

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130441880125&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

could someone please authenticate these for me? i noticed that the insoles only have the tory burch logo, but don't say TORY BURCH below the logo... just received them in the mail so i am worried! thanks.


----------



## balenbalen

Hi could anyone authenticate this shoes?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260675375877&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks a lot!


----------



## christymarie340

any thoughts on these YSL's? Seller seems to have good feedback:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330483884788&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## belovaldi

can someone help me on this ysl tribute? thanks!
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/YSL-Yves-Sai...3626975?pt=AU_Women_Shoes&hash=item3a5fb2595f


----------



## dallas

belovaldi said:


> can someone help me on this ysl tribute? thanks!
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/YSL-Yves-Sai...3626975?pt=AU_Women_Shoes&hash=item3a5fb2595f




These are fake.


----------



## belovaldi

^ thanks dallas!


----------



## nancynguyen21

http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...32624?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4aa5912490


are these real?


----------



## christymarie340

christymarie340 said:


> any thoughts on these YSL's? Seller seems to have good feedback:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330483884788&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
bump please


----------



## Stephanie***

Hello there! Could somebody please authenticate this pair for me?
In my town's second hand shop are these in the shopping windows! I took only 2 pics. If you need more let me know please!


----------



## Stephanie***

Item: Wedges
Seller: mrs_sloakam
Number: 360308978580
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YSL-LADIES-WEDGE-SANDALS-/360308978580?pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item53e416b394


----------



## Stephanie***

Item: Boots
Seller: bearkitty_2000
Number: 280574290130
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YSL-Yves-Sain...90130?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item415387e8d2


----------



## dallas

christymarie340 said:


> any thoughts on these YSL's? Seller seems to have good feedback:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330483884788&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



These look okay.



nancynguyen21 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...32624?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4aa5912490
> 
> 
> are these real?



So far these look okay, but could you please ask for clear, close up pictures of the insole and sole?



Stephanie*** said:


> Hello there! Could somebody please authenticate this pair for me?
> In my town's second hand shop are these in the shopping windows! I took only 2 pics. If you need more let me know please!



Could you please post clear, close up pictures of the sole, insole and direct side on?



Stephanie*** said:


> Item: Wedges
> Seller: mrs_sloakam
> Number: 360308978580
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YSL-LADIES-WEDGE-SANDALS-/360308978580?pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item53e416b394



I think these are okay.



Stephanie*** said:


> Item: Boots
> Seller: bearkitty_2000
> Number: 280574290130
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YSL-Yves-Sain...90130?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item415387e8d2



These look okay.


----------



## christymarie340

Thank you Dallas


----------



## anne.11b

Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this? TIA!

name; Yves Saint Laurent Tribtoo Classic Pumps Heels Shoes 39
seller; jaykicks4prez2010
number; 260678707959
link; http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...07959?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cb1a96af7

and

name; ! AUTH YSL Yves Saint Laurent TRIBTOO Pumps Shoes 39
seller; karmaonlineconsignment  (
item; 190458408134
link; http://cgi.ebay.com/WOW-AUTH-YSL-Yv...08134?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2c5834acc6


----------



## dallas

anne.11b said:


> Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this? TIA!
> 
> name; Yves Saint Laurent Tribtoo Classic Pumps Heels Shoes 39
> seller; jaykicks4prez2010
> number; 260678707959
> link; http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...07959?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cb1a96af7
> 
> and
> 
> name; ! AUTH YSL Yves Saint Laurent TRIBTOO Pumps Shoes 39
> seller; karmaonlineconsignment  (
> item; 190458408134
> link; http://cgi.ebay.com/WOW-AUTH-YSL-Yv...08134?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2c5834acc6



Both fake.


----------



## anne.11b

Thanks Dallas.
How about these?

ma_kum
230540681615
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-YSL-Yves-Sa...81615?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item35ad4ba18f


----------



## anne.11b

and these? I know this is not a sizing but do tribtoos run true to size? As these are a 40.5, and the lady says shes normally a 39 but they fit her fine.. TIA

YSL- Yves Saint Laurent Black Pumps
victoria*vibe
Item number:	200532953933
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200532953933&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## dallas

anne.11b said:


> Thanks Dallas.
> How about these?
> 
> ma_kum
> 230540681615
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-YSL-Yves-Sa...81615?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item35ad4ba18f



Authentic.



anne.11b said:


> and these? I know this is not a sizing but do tribtoos run true to size? As these are a 40.5, and the lady says shes normally a 39 but they fit her fine.. TIA
> 
> YSL- Yves Saint Laurent Black Pumps
> victoria*vibe
> Item number:    200532953933
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200532953933&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



These look good. 
I think the best way to make sure of fit is to ask for the insole measurement.


----------



## jellybebe

Item: Alexander Wang Hanne boot
Seller: mrs11917052
Item #: 150509556457
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150509556457&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## moogle

Item: YSL Designer Tribute Canvas Leopard Print Pump SZ 8 
Seller:   cking2010
Item #: 320605212469
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Designer-Tr...12469?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4aa58f4f35


Thank you!


----------



## dallas

moogle said:


> Item: YSL Designer Tribute Canvas Leopard Print Pump SZ 8
> Seller:   cking2010
> Item #: 320605212469
> Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Designer-Tr...12469?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4aa58f4f35
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Could you please ask for clear, close up pictures of the sole, insole, and toe box?


----------



## buim87

hi Dallas,
you said this http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320605332624&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

is okie so far. 

I have the closer up picture of it( If i can upload picture correctly)

mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=d1afc70202&view=att&th=12bc6ef5248c5d63&attid=0.1&disp=inline&zw

mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=d1afc70202&view=att&th=12bc6ef5248c5d63&attid=0.2&disp=inline&zw


----------



## buim87

my bad, hope it would work this time


----------



## buim87

http://www.flickr.com/photos/23929924@N00/5106677906/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/23929924@N00/5106084495/


----------



## dallas

buim87 said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/23929924@N00/5106677906/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/23929924@N00/5106084495/




I would have liked a better close up picture of the sole but I am pretty sure these are authentic.


----------



## buim87

dallas said:


> I would have liked a better close up picture of the sole but I am pretty sure these are authentic.


 
Thanks a lot Dallas


----------



## c0uture

Item: Chanel Chocolate Brown/Pink/Cream Ballet Flats-Sz 37
Seller: Steven212
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Steven212/items/21385828
Comments: He accepted my best offer, I'm pretty sure they're authentic but I just wanted to double check. Thank You!


----------



## dallas

c0uture said:


> Item: Chanel Chocolate Brown/Pink/Cream Ballet Flats-Sz 37
> Seller: Steven212
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Steven212/items/21385828
> Comments: He accepted my best offer, I'm pretty sure they're authentic but I just wanted to double check. Thank You!



Are my eyes playing tricks on me or does the leather part over the toe look bigger on one shoe than the other? Take a look at the close up of the toe box and let me know what you think.


----------



## ByeKitty

dallas said:


> Are my eyes playing tricks on me or does the leather part over the toe look bigger on one shoe than the other? Take a look at the close up of the toe box and let me know what you think.


I'm seeing it too!


----------



## dallas

ByeKitty said:


> I'm seeing it too!



Thank goodness, at least I'm not imagining things!


----------



## Stephanie***

Hello there! What about these?


----------



## dallas

Stephanie*** said:


> Hello there! What about these?



The pictures aren't very clear but from what I can see they look fake.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Emilio Pucci Shoes - size 7
http://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions...34190.html#des


----------



## MegaMoo

Ugh I believe I've been sold a fake from *y0urmycrav1ng*. The craftsmanship is awful (e.g. the lining, the soles, etc) The leather is flimsy and holds no shape. There are glue residues everywhere. Can you ladies confirm before I take action? I paid via c/c, so I should be able to do a chargeback. Thank you!!


----------



## dallas

m.talle said:


> Ugh I believe I've been sold a fake from *y0urmycrav1ng*. The craftsmanship is awful (e.g. the lining, the soles, etc) The leather is flimsy and holds no shape. There are glue residues everywhere. Can you ladies confirm before I take action? I paid via c/c, so I should be able to do a chargeback. Thank you!!




Yes sorry, these are fake.


----------



## c0uture

dallas said:


> Are my eyes playing tricks on me or does the leather part over the toe look bigger on one shoe than the other? Take a look at the close up of the toe box and let me know what you think.



You're so right! Hmm.. Maybe it's just the picture. I'll see when I get them because someone in the Chanel forum told me they were authentic.


----------



## materialgurl

I'm wondering if anyone has ordered from Jildorshoes.com and if they are authentic??

thanks!


----------



## c0uture

^ They're authentic


----------



## orangeadp09

Can anybody authenticate these for me please??? 

Usually, I'm very good at authenticating things but I'm just not sure about these.

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/pixie_girl785/items/21015798

Thanks!


----------



## materialgurl

c0uture said:


> ^ They're authentic



thank you!


----------



## dallas

orangeadp09 said:


> Can anybody authenticate these for me please???
> 
> Usually, I'm very good at authenticating things but I'm just not sure about these.
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/booths/pixie_girl785/items/21015798
> 
> Thanks!



I think these are okay. Side profile looked a little strange but I think it's just a shadow.


----------



## Ishino

Hi, just wondering if these ysl tributes are authentichttp://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Tribtoo-Trib-2-Pumps-Black-Gator-Embossed-37-/190461276091?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2c58606fbb?
thank u


----------



## Jira

I really need help with these Ann Demeulemeester boots. Are they authentic? Thank you!

Item: Ann Demeulemeester black boots ankle 37.5 37 film wardr
Item #: 260682864941
Seller: baby-needs-shoes
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## dallas

Ishino said:


> Hi, just wondering if these ysl tributes are authentichttp://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Tribtoo-Tri...76091?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2c58606fbb?
> thank u



These look okay, but could you please ask for a picture of the numbers on the inside of the shoe?



Jira said:


> I really need help with these Ann Demeulemeester boots. Are they authentic? Thank you!
> 
> Item: Ann Demeulemeester black boots ankle 37.5 37 film wardr
> Item #: 260682864941
> Seller: baby-needs-shoes
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en



These look to be authentic.


----------



## witchy_grrl

Hello! I'm curious about these Tributes, since the seller has 0 feedback:

Item: YSL Tribute Sandals, Sz 38
Item #: 170558526063
Seller: krazyrebekah2008
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-YSL-I...26063?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27b614926f


----------



## Jira

Thanks dallas!


----------



## dallas

witchy_grrl said:


> Hello! I'm curious about these Tributes, since the seller has 0 feedback:
> 
> Item: YSL Tribute Sandals, Sz 38
> Item #: 170558526063
> Seller: krazyrebekah2008
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-YSL-I...26063?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27b614926f



Could you please ask for a direct side on picture? 



Jira said:


> Thanks dallas!



You're welcome.


----------



## winner

Please kindly authentic these gucci and mui mui shoes for me. Thanks.
http://www.weloveshopping.com/template/a34/showproduct1.php?pid=17897295&shopid=25228

http://www.weloveshopping.com/template/a34/showproduct1.php?pid=17896805&shopid=25228


----------



## dallas

winner said:


> Please kindly authentic these gucci and mui mui shoes for me. Thanks.
> http://www.weloveshopping.com/template/a34/showproduct1.php?pid=17897295&shopid=25228
> 
> http://www.weloveshopping.com/template/a34/showproduct1.php?pid=17896805&shopid=25228



The Miu Miu look okay but I don't like the look of the Guccis, so perhaps wait for a second opinion on those.


----------



## orangeadp09

Do YSL Tribtoos have any distinguishing features about them? I heard somewhere it has something to do with the soles or the angle of heels? I've bought them from a seller who has 100% feedback and a strict authentication policy so any distinguishing features...serial numbers, etc.?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## photoshopgrl

Can anyone confirm if this site sells authentic Uggs?

http://www.db3online.com/

Thanks!


----------



## dallas

photoshopgrl said:


> Can anyone confirm if this site sells authentic Uggs?
> 
> http://www.db3online.com/
> 
> Thanks!




I believe they sell authentic Uggs.


----------



## soleilbrun

Hi, 
I need help.... again

item: Christian dior boots
seller: myremmie
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300487113943&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
comment:  Is the right boot balding in the back or is it me?

TIA


----------



## winner

dallas said:


> The Miu Miu look okay but I don't like the look of the Guccis, so perhaps wait for a second opinion on those.


 
Thank you very much. I will waiting for other opinion for gucci.
plz plz plz help.....


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Need some help with these..

Miu Miu Nappa Leather Ballet Flats Blush
280573510702
melrosemax
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Miu Miu Nappa Leather Ballet Flats Blush (seller uses an other name but it´s the same flats)
260678533576
tikavision
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-MIU-MIU-ROSE...item3cb1a6c1c8

Thank you very much!


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello,
bought these a while ago and hope hope hope they are authentic.  TIA

http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/YSL slingbacks/


----------



## dallas

soleilbrun said:


> Hi,
> I need help.... again
> 
> item: Christian dior boots
> seller: myremmie
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300487113943&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> comment:  Is the right boot balding in the back or is it me?
> 
> TIA



These look authentic. I would ask for some more pictures of the right boot if you are worried about balding.



ThingumyPoppy said:


> Need some help with these..
> 
> Miu Miu Nappa Leather Ballet Flats Blush
> 280573510702
> melrosemax
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Miu Miu Nappa Leather Ballet Flats Blush (seller uses an other name but it´s the same flats)
> 260678533576
> tikavision
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-MIU-MIU-ROSE...item3cb1a6c1c8
> 
> Thank you very much!



I _think_ both auctions are okay, but perhaps wait for another opinion to be sure.



soleilbrun said:


> Hello,
> bought these a while ago and hope hope hope they are authentic.  TIA
> 
> http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/YSL slingbacks/



These look good.


----------



## soleilbrun

dallas said:


> These look authentic. I would ask for some more pictures of the right boot if you are worried about balding.
> 
> 
> 
> I _think_ both auctions are okay, but perhaps wait for another opinion to be sure.
> 
> 
> 
> These look good.


 

Yeah, I know!  Thanks Dallas


----------



## BeenBurned

photoshopgrl said:


> Can anyone confirm if this site sells authentic Uggs?
> 
> http://www.db3online.com/
> 
> Thanks!





dallas said:


> I believe they sell authentic Uggs.


DB3 is an authorized Uggs retailer: 

http://www.uggaustralia.com/retailstores/dealerlocator.aspx?p=ar

ETA: Oops, the link doesn't show the locations but if you search UK, it's there.


----------



## espressodolce

Item Name: RARE Miu Miu Satin Sparrow MARY JANES w/PLATFORM sz38.5
Item number: 330489718222
Seller ID: eggzrgewd 
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Can anyone help authenticate these? I couldn't find a thread for shoes! Thank you


----------



## dallas

soleilbrun said:


> Yeah, I know!  Thanks Dallas



LOL, you're welcome.



espressodolce said:


> Item Name: RARE Miu Miu Satin Sparrow MARY JANES w/PLATFORM sz38.5
> Item number: 330489718222
> Seller ID: eggzrgewd
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Can anyone help authenticate these? I couldn't find a thread for shoes! Thank you



Could you please ask for clear, close up pictures of the insole, a side on, and one of the sole?


----------



## mycarryon

Hi everyone, I am looking for a pair of TB Revas and came across this website:  is this legitimate?  They seem too good to be true...
http://www.toryburch2010.com/
Thanks!


----------



## starlv

Hi, 

Can I get an opinion on these shoes... TIA!!!

Item name: Burberry Degrade ankle boots
Item no.: 130447638969
Seller: matraballa
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130447638969


----------



## rainyb

Hi,
I just bought these YSL's online. Can anyone tell me if they are Authentic?

Thanks!


----------



## dallas

These don't look good.


----------



## dallas

mycarryon said:


> Hi everyone, I am looking for a pair of TB Revas and came across this website:  is this legitimate?  They seem too good to be true...
> http://www.toryburch2010.com/
> Thanks!



 Looks dodgy, I would stay away.


----------



## mycarryon

dallas said:


> Looks dodgy, I would stay away.


Thanks so much, Dallas!


----------



## ByeKitty

I agree with dallas, they look fake.
Please post in the authentication thread next time...


----------



## dallas

^ You're welcome.


----------



## hmm3

I bought these Frye boots today and now I am worried that they aren't authentic b/c of the price.  Any thoughts????

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...W99KFFM%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## GraceKatie

hey there
Do you know if they sell original uggs on this page
http://www.uggbootssaledeutschland.net

THX for your help


----------



## Wendalina

Hi there!! Can someone tell me if these are authentic?  Thanks so much!

Here is the link to their pictures:

http://s1100.photobucket.com/albums/g412/226trixie226/Red YSL Shoes/


----------



## dallas

Wendalina said:


> Hi there!! Can someone tell me if these are authentic?  Thanks so much!
> 
> Here is the link to their pictures:
> 
> http://s1100.photobucket.com/albums/g412/226trixie226/Red YSL Shoes/




These look good.


----------



## Wendalina

You are awesome.  Thank you for your help!!


----------



## terite

Could you please give your opinion on these? TIA

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180583278314&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

terite


----------



## ByeKitty

terite said:


> Could you please give your opinion on these? TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180583278314&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> terite


Those look fake...


----------



## terite

ByeKitty said:


> Those look fake...



Thanks for your help!


----------



## BeenBurned

terite said:


> Could you please give your opinion on these? TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180583278314&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> terite


It looks like the seller ended the listing early. 

I can't say for sure that they're fake but there are some problems with the label on the back of the heel and the size tag inside the boot that make me uncomfortable.


----------



## Enigma78

Hi, Could I get an opinion on these two shoes

Item name: Giuseppe Zanotti Reptile Pump NIB $550 Size 11 41 10 NR
Item no.: 110607998118
Seller: bizsquare
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....998118&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_652wt_1141

and

Womens GIUSEPPE ZANOTTI I96223 Aston Bronzo Shoes Sz 10
seller: battlefieldgolf
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....27286&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1490wt_1141

Many Thanks


----------



## PrincessMD

Hello,
I'm new and I signed up only to ask about these new purchase of mine.
Could you all please help me authenticate these shoes?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120637113007

They're Very Prive in a metallic silver.
I had never seen that color before so that kind of made me worry but the shoes arrived and look pretty good but I just would love to get a confirmation from all you CL experts.
Thanks in advance and hope you all had a fabulous Saturday!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Hello ladies! 

May I have these authenticated before I leave the ebay seller feedback? Thank you!!

Item: Jimmy Choo Nude Heels 38.5 7.5/8/8.5 Great Detail 
Item #: 260683370604
Seller: cyzen123
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rt=nc&nma=true&item=260683370604&si=nEP7jpVuvVi%252B7BM39LPLCvuZe4o%253D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT

Additional pic from me:


----------



## myminimee

Hi, could you please let me know what you think of these sandals? Thanks! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...451847&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1005wt_922


----------



## carmennnn

Hi ladies, 
I was wondering if these YSL heels were authenticate. Please help me authenticate it!

Item name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent LAUREN Pumps Shoes 36/37/38/41
Item no: 270658473995
Seller id: trenduet

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/YSL-Yves-Sain...ht_4398wt_1141

I know that this forum primarily deals with bags but it'd be great if anyone could help me with these!

Your help is much appreciated.


----------



## myminimee

carmennnn said:


> Hi ladies,
> I was wondering if these YSL heels were authenticate. Please help me authenticate it!
> 
> Item name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent LAUREN Pumps Shoes 36/37/38/41
> Item no: 270658473995
> Seller id: trenduet
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/YSL-Yves-Sain...ht_4398wt_1141
> 
> I know that this forum primarily deals with bags but it'd be great if anyone could help me with these!
> 
> Your help is much appreciated.



Hi, I'm no expert but I believe seller is reputable. I've seen the ladies at the CL sub forum authenticate some louboutins the seller has and they were all authentic.


----------



## c0uture

Hello, are these authentic?

Item name: Tory Burch Leopard Flats Shoes sz 7
Item no: 280584902097
Seller id: allaboutclothesandaccessories 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280584902097&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156

Thank You!


----------



## dallas

Enigma78 said:


> Hi, Could I get an opinion on these two shoes
> 
> Item name: Giuseppe Zanotti Reptile Pump NIB $550 Size 11 41 10 NR
> Item no.: 110607998118
> Seller: bizsquare
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....998118&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_652wt_1141
> 
> and
> 
> Womens GIUSEPPE ZANOTTI I96223 Aston Bronzo Shoes Sz 10
> seller: battlefieldgolf
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....27286&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1490wt_1141
> 
> Many Thanks



I.Could you please ask for clear, close up pictures of the insole and sole? I know the seller has posted quite a few but there is so much glare I can't get a good look at them.
2. Could you please ask for clear, close up pictures of the sole, insole and the toe? 



PrincessMD said:


> Hello,
> I'm new and I signed up only to ask about these new purchase of mine.
> Could you all please help me authenticate these shoes?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120637113007
> 
> They're Very Prive in a metallic silver.
> I had never seen that color before so that kind of made me worry but the shoes arrived and look pretty good but I just would love to get a confirmation from all you CL experts.
> Thanks in advance and hope you all had a fabulous Saturday!



These look good.



KlassicKouture said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> May I have these authenticated before I leave the ebay seller feedback? Thank you!!
> 
> Item: Jimmy Choo Nude Heels 38.5 7.5/8/8.5 Great Detail
> Item #: 260683370604
> Seller: cyzen123
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rt=nc&nma=true&item=260683370604&si=nEP7jpVuvVi%252B7BM39LPLCvuZe4o%253D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT
> 
> Additional pic from me:



These look good.



myminimee said:


> Hi, could you please let me know what you think of these sandals? Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...451847&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1005wt_922



Could you please ask for clear, close up pictures of the insole and sole?



carmennnn said:


> Hi ladies,
> I was wondering if these YSL heels were authenticate. Please help me authenticate it!
> 
> Item name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent LAUREN Pumps Shoes 36/37/38/41
> Item no: 270658473995
> Seller id: trenduet
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/YSL-Yves-Sain...ht_4398wt_1141
> 
> I know that this forum primarily deals with bags but it'd be great if anyone could help me with these!
> 
> Your help is much appreciated.



These look good.


----------



## KlassicKouture

Thanks *[dallas/COLOR]*!


----------



## KlassicKouture

^^^ I shouldn't post from my phone LOL


----------



## dallas

^ You're welcome.


----------



## Enigma78

dallas said:


> I.Could you please ask for clear, close up pictures of the insole and sole? I know the seller has posted quite a few but there is so much glare I can't get a good look at them.
> 2. Could you please ask for clear, close up pictures of the sole, insole and the toe?
> 
> Thanks, will do so right away.
> any idea how Zanotti shoes fit please?


----------



## dallas

Enigma78 said:


> Thanks, will do so right away.
> any idea how Zanotti shoes fit please?



I believe they are TTS.


----------



## Enigma78

dallas said:


> I believe they are TTS.


----------



## Enigma78

Hi, Could I get an opinion on this please, 


Item name: GIUSEPPE ZANOTTI leopard pumps NEW I96154 40 / 10 NIB
Item no.: 110598243277
Seller: designer-shoe-outlet 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/GIUSEPPE-ZANOTT...43277?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item19c02b43cd


----------



## juzluvpink

Hi,

Are these ok?

1) Tory Burch Shoes AMY REVA Ballet Black Patent Heel 8.5
Item # : 380285367129
ebay Seller : just*couture
URL: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380285367129&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

2) Tory Burch Shoes Leather REVA Ballet POMEGRANATE 8.5
Item # : 380285367176
eBay seller : just*couture
URL : http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380285367176&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Comments: I only managed to try the patent flats and Sally wedges from a local store. For the Patent Flats, I can wear 8.5M but it's pretty snug. For 9M, I felt that one side might fall off (but it didnt in the store). For the Sally wedges, I tried 8M, tight but my toes ain't curling up yet.

So.. is 8.5M ok?


----------



## threedogeggs

Has YSL ever made the Trib Too black patent leather turquoise sole without the inside printed sizing and numbers? The box is also lacking the black tissue paper and no style/size/color label/sticker on the box. My mom surprised me with a pair as a graduation present and I am 99% sure they are pretty good fakes and want to make sure before I break her heart and tell her the news


----------



## Nhu Nhu

Hi Ladies, can you help me with these?  Thank you so much!

Item: YSL TRIBUTE Platform Shoes Sandals Heels Brown Tan 35 5

Item No.: 320614050042 

Seller: place_dauphine

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320614050042&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Enigma78

Enigma78 said:


> Hi, Could I get an opinion on this please,
> 
> 
> Item name: GIUSEPPE ZANOTTI leopard pumps NEW I96154 40 / 10 NIB
> Item no.: 110598243277
> Seller: designer-shoe-outlet
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/GIUSEPPE-ZANOTT...43277?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item19c02b43cd


 
Anyone please?


----------



## dallas

threedogeggs said:


> Has YSL ever made the Trib Too black patent leather turquoise sole without the inside printed sizing and numbers? The box is also lacking the black tissue paper and no style/size/color label/sticker on the box. My mom surprised me with a pair as a graduation present and I am 99% sure they are pretty good fakes and want to make sure before I break her heart and tell her the news



Please post some clear pictures and we can go from there.



Nhu Nhu said:


> Hi Ladies, can you help me with these?  Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: YSL TRIBUTE Platform Shoes Sandals Heels Brown Tan 35 5
> 
> Item No.: 320614050042
> 
> Seller: place_dauphine
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320614050042&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thank you so much!!!



These look good.



Enigma78 said:


> Anyone please?



I think these are okay.


----------



## threedogeggs

3 Pic of the YSL


----------



## dallas

threedogeggs said:


> 3 Pic of the YSL



I'm sorry, they are fake.


----------



## supha

Can anybody tells if this is authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik-...30847?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cb0c6693f

Thank you!


----------



## dallas

supha said:


> Can anybody tells if this is authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik-...30847?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cb0c6693f
> 
> Thank you!



I think these are okay, but I would like to see a clear picture of the sole please.


----------



## c0uture

Hello, are these authentic?

Item name: Tory Burch Leopard Flats Shoes sz 7
Item no: 280584902097
Seller id: allaboutclothesandaccessories 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280584902097&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156

Thank You!


----------



## winner

winner said:


> Please kindly authentic these gucci and mui mui shoes for me. Thanks.
> http://www.weloveshopping.com/template/a34/showproduct1.php?pid=17897295&shopid=25228
> 
> http://www.weloveshopping.com/template/a34/showproduct1.php?pid=17896805&shopid=25228


 


dallas said:


> The Miu Miu look okay but I don't like the look of the Guccis, so perhaps wait for a second opinion on those.


 
Hi Dallas,
I just get more pic. of gucci shoe from buyer. Could u please help to take a look once. It may useful to authenticate this.
Thanks.


----------



## Phoenixxx

Could someone take a look at these?

Item name: Miu Miu Round Toe Suede Grey wedges Shoes chic
Item no.: 170562472003
Seller: freshmilk55
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170562472003&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

TIA!!!


----------



## frzsri

Hi ladies, could you take a look please?

1.
Item: Chanel Ballet flats
Listing number: 350409812975
Seller: clarsanna
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.my/ws/eBayISAPI....ht_3233wt_1139

2.
Item: Chanel Ballet flats
Listing number: 190465474498
Seller: lolly9737
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.my/ws/eBayISAPI....#ht_720wt_1139
Comments: She seems to sell a lot of Chanel flats, not sure if that's good or bad

Thanks so much!


----------



## sarasmith3269

Prada Sport Boots

http://jillsconsignment.com/proddetail.php?prod=pradablacknappastretchboot


----------



## dallas

winner said:


> Hi Dallas,
> I just get more pic. of gucci shoe from buyer. Could u please help to take a look once. It may useful to authenticate this.
> Thanks.



I had another look at the pictures and I don't know if it's the lighting, but these just don't look right to me. 



Phoenixxx said:


> Could someone take a look at these?
> 
> Item name: Miu Miu Round Toe Suede Grey wedges Shoes chic
> Item no.: 170562472003
> Seller: freshmilk55
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170562472003&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> TIA!!!



I think these are okay but perhaps wait for a Miu Miu gal to chime in.



frzsri said:


> Hi ladies, could you take a look please?
> 
> 1.
> Item: Chanel Ballet flats
> Listing number: 350409812975
> Seller: clarsanna
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.my/ws/eBayISAPI....ht_3233wt_1139
> 
> 2.
> Item: Chanel Ballet flats
> Listing number: 190465474498
> Seller: lolly9737
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.my/ws/eBayISAPI....#ht_720wt_1139
> Comments: She seems to sell a lot of Chanel flats, not sure if that's good or bad
> 
> Thanks so much!



Both of these look good.



sarasmith3269 said:


> Prada Sport Boots
> 
> http://jillsconsignment.com/proddetail.php?prod=pradablacknappastretchboot



I think this seller sells authentic items but gosh, these look very cheap to me - not much help I know. Perhaps wait for a second opinion.


----------



## juzluvpink

Hi

Are these good?

Item Name : $195 NEW TORY BURCH REVA BLACK LEATHER BALLET FLATS 9M
Item # : 330493938750
Seller : dgam1997
URL : http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330493938750&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Item Name : Tory Burch Shoes AMY REVA Ballet Black Patent Heel 8.5
Item # : 150518709227
Seller : just*couture
URL : http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150518709227&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Item Name : Tory Burch Amy pump Black w/ Gold Logo Size 9 USED ONCE
Item # : 180585447035
Seller : e-tronicsdirectusa
URL : http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180585447035&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

TIA!


----------



## SammiStyle

Hi, can anyone help me please? 

Item: Marc Jacobs Pony Hair Mouse Flats
Listing number: 280587658458
Seller: elishalovesclothes
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MARC-MARC-JAC...men_s_Shoes&hash=item415453e4da#ht_500wt_1156

Thank you in advance


----------



## zsazsazsu

hi would you guys authenticate this one?

Item name: AUTH Salvatore Ferragamo varina bow black ballet flat 5
Item no.: 1320612428136
Seller: zembiape
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320612428136#ht_8190wt_1141

TIA (:


----------



## stephiez626

Hi All... this is my first post, so sorry if I'm doing anything wrong... I am dying for the Brian Atwood Maniac pumps in the ebay link below but am hesitant, can anyone confirm they are authentic? 

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...ps=63&clkid=4891209481062700240#ht_500wt_1156
Ebay item # 150517859122

Seller claims to have a receipt to send upon purchase.

Brian Atwood Maniac
140mm heel 
size 38.5 black patent

Thanks!!!!


----------



## starlv

Hi, 

Please help me to check out these shoes... TIA!!!

Item name: Gucci ladies full length boots
Item no.: 280585466608
Seller: hartsal21 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280585466608&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Additional pics: http://s826.photobucket.com/albums/zz188/starlv_album/Gucci boots/


----------



## shrimppi

Urgent.... !! Can someone authenticate these Michael Kors boots?? 

TIA!!


----------



## c0uture

Hello, are these authentic?

Item name: Tory Burch Reva leopard print flats sz 7 FLOOR SAMPLE
Item no: 270662140307
Seller id: *highstyledress*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270662140307#ht_751wt_907

Thank You!


----------



## stephiez626

Hi All... this is my first post, so sorry if I'm doing anything wrong... I am dying for the Brian Atwood Maniac pumps in the ebay link below but am hesitant, can anyone confirm they are authentic? 

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...ps=63&clkid=4891209481062700240#ht_500wt_1156

Ebay item # 150517859122
Seller: Jacquelinekonassis

Seller claims to have a receipt to send upon purchase.

Brian Atwood Maniac
140mm heel 
size 38.5 black patent

Thanks!!!!


----------



## addicta

PRADA experts! Please help me authenticate these heels
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300483179468&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## adenna

Hi,

i bought these shoes from huuto.net, a local eBay from Finland. They should be authentic Manolo Blahnic shoes. They look like it, and the previous owner said she bought them from Kuwait, a shop called Villamoda. I checked that shop and found the site. That shop was part of a huge mall full of designer shops.
The problem is that I can't seem to find this model from the net even I have tried searching. Does anyone know that does Manolo Blahnik have this shoe model? What model it is?
I really hope they are not fake, they seem to be authentic from the pictures..
I'm still waiting for the shoes, haven't received them yet.


----------



## soleilbrun

item name: Dior boots
seller name: wistiti4000
item number: 280587489747
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280587489747&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
comments: I had them in the full length version but not sure they existed in this shorter version. Please authenticate for me


----------



## jaz_o

Please authenticate, ladies.  Thanks! 

*Item:* NEW CHANEL CAMELLIA JELLY SANDALS SIZE 39 $345
*Item Number:* 330494165767
*Seller:* imab689
*Link:* http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...165767&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1005


----------



## QueenOfHeels

Hi Everyone!

So, I purchased a pair of YSL Tribtoo 105 Pumps in Kid Navy over ebay and just wanted to double-check the authenticity. Everything in the pictures seems to check out okay, the only thing that has me mildly concerned upon receiving them is that they are missing the serial identification number that is typically seen in the inside side portion of the shoe (as is the case with my other Tribtoo's). However, the serial identification appears on the side of the box and is labeled as such: 208786 B8100 1041. Also, the seller I purchased these from was extremely confident that these were authentic as she said that she purchased them from another very reliable seller on ebay who had purchased them from Net-A-Porter.com. On the box, there is a bar code that reads: 8031694575. Does anyone else have these shoes from Net-A-Porter? Thanks in advance for all of your help, I really appreciate it!!

--Erin

Quote: Kindly authenticate my YSL Tribtoo's. 

Item: YSL Tribtoo 105 Pump in Kid Scamosciato Navy/Black (As it Appears on Box), Seller has these listed as: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Navy Trib Too Pumps Shoes 39
Listing Number: 150511969755
Seller: ooohlaalaa
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&sspagename=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_3533wt_1230
Comments: Serial identification number missing?

P.S. Just let me know if you need any additional pictures and I will post them ASAP! Thanks again everyone for your help, I am still very new to TPF and really appreciate it!


----------



## Phoenixxx

Could someone take a look at these?

Item: Rupert Sanderson shoes, Size 40, Worn Once
Listing Number: 270661945751
Seller: nors8322
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270661945751&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

TIA!!!


----------



## dstb

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...1833534&tid=0&ssPageName=ADME:X:UPIOB:US:1123
I hope I am posting this correctly!  If not I humbly apologize!  I won these on the 'bay but have some misgivings and need your expertise!


----------



## dallas

stephiez626 said:


> Hi All... this is my first post, so sorry if I'm doing anything wrong... I am dying for the Brian Atwood Maniac pumps in the ebay link below but am hesitant, can anyone confirm they are authentic?
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...ps=63&clkid=4891209481062700240#ht_500wt_1156
> Ebay item # 150517859122
> 
> Seller claims to have a receipt to send upon purchase.
> 
> Brian Atwood Maniac
> 140mm heel
> 
> size 38.5 black patent
> 
> Thanks!!!!



These look good.


----------



## dallas

starlv said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help me to check out these shoes... TIA!!!
> 
> Item name: Gucci ladies full length boots
> Item no.: 280585466608
> Seller: hartsal21
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280585466608&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Additional pics: http://s826.photobucket.com/albums/zz188/starlv_album/Gucci boots/




These look good.


----------



## dallas

QueenOfHeels, the YSLs look fake to me.


----------



## QueenOfHeels

dallas said:


> QueenOfHeels, the YSLs look fake to me.



Thank you so much for your help Dallas, I really appreciate it! I just don't know what to do now--the seller ended the auction early for me, sent me an invoice, and I paid through paypal--is there any way that I can go about getting my money back?! I have her home address, but nothing else and have tried messaging her half a dozen times with no response. Also, I reported the item to ebay for being fake and received a message back, essentially saying that they can't do anything about it. What's a girl to do?! :cry::cry:


----------



## Cathy8787

Hi,

Please help me to check out these shoes.
THANKS GUYS.
Please ask if you need more pics.


----------



## mrsb74

please authenticate for me 

Item name: F&B eternity
Item no.: 330497164501
Seller: tarachr
Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Fiorentini-Ba...97164501?pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4cf32a84d5

Item name: F&B eternity
Item no.: 300492509340
Seller: in-accessoires_de
Link:http:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Fiorentini-Ba...soires_Schuhe_Damenschuhe&hash=item45f6bfd09c
comments: can anyone traslate - are these new as the sole/heel looks a bit scuffed??or it is me?


----------



## BeenBurned

QueenOfHeels said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> So, I purchased a pair of YSL Tribtoo 105 Pumps in Kid Navy over ebay and just wanted to double-check the authenticity. Everything in the pictures seems to check out okay, the only thing that has me mildly concerned upon receiving them is that they are missing the serial identification number that is typically seen in the inside side portion of the shoe (as is the case with my other Tribtoo's). However, the serial identification appears on the side of the box and is labeled as such: 208786 B8100 1041. Also, the seller I purchased these from was extremely confident that these were authentic as she said that she purchased them from another very reliable seller on ebay who had purchased them from Net-A-Porter.com. On the box, there is a bar code that reads: 8031694575. Does anyone else have these shoes from Net-A-Porter? Thanks in advance for all of your help, I really appreciate it!!
> 
> --Erin
> 
> Quote: Kindly authenticate my YSL Tribtoo's.
> 
> Item: YSL Tribtoo 105 Pump in Kid Scamosciato Navy/Black (As it Appears on Box), Seller has these listed as: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Navy Trib Too Pumps Shoes 39
> Listing Number: 150511969755
> Seller: *ooohlaalaa*
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&sspagename=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_3533wt_1230
> Comments: Serial identification number missing?
> 
> P.S. Just let me know if you need any additional pictures and I will post them ASAP! Thanks again everyone for your help, I am still very new to TPF and really appreciate it!





QueenOfHeels said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> So, I purchased a pair of YSL Tribtoo 105 Pumps in Kid Navy over ebay  and just wanted to double-check the authenticity.  Everything in the  pictures seems to check out okay, the only thing that has me mildly  concerned upon receiving them is that they are missing the serial  identification number that is typically seen in the inside side portion  of the shoe (as is the case with my other Tribtoo's). However, the  serial identification appears on the side of the box and is labeled as  such: 208786 B8100 1041.  Also, the seller I purchased these from was  extremely confident that these were authentic as she said that she  purchased them from another very reliable seller on ebay who had  purchased them from net-a-porter.com.  On the box, there is a bar code  that reads: 8031694575.  Does anyone else have these shoes from  net-a-porter?  Thanks in advance for all of your help, I really  appreciate it!!
> 
> --Erin
> 
> Quote: Kindly authenticate my YSL Tribtoo's.
> 
> Item: YSL Tribtoo 105 Pump in Kid Scamosciato Navy/Black
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: *kkenterprises*
> Link: (pictures attached)
> Comments: Serial identification number missing?
> 
> P.S. Just let me know if you need any additional pictures and I will  post them ASAP! Thanks again everyone for your help, I am still very new  to TPF and really appreciate it!





dallas said:


> QueenOfHeels, the YSLs look fake to me.





QueenOfHeels said:


> Thank you so much for your help Dallas, I really appreciate it! I just don't know what to do now--the seller ended the auction early for me, sent me an invoice, and I paid through paypal--is there any way that I can go about getting my money back?! I have her home address, but nothing else and have tried messaging her half a dozen times with no response. Also, I reported the item to ebay for being fake and received a message back, essentially saying that they can't do anything about it. What's a girl to do?! :cry::cry:


I'm not sure which post's shoes you are questioning so I quoted both your posts. You have 2 different seller IDs posted.

Dallas might have other suggestions but here's what I'd do.

First, it's a seller's responsibility to verify authenticity before listing any item and if she listed a fake, clearly she was remiss in authenticating.

1. Contact the seller and tell her you had the shoes (un)authenticated and you want a refund
2. If she questions you, refer her to your question here and Dallas's response that it's fake.
3. Explain that you want to save both of you the hassle of shipping and returning and by contacting her before shipment, you're saving her the ding on her account that would occur should you be forced to file a SNAD report.
4. If you funded the payment with a credit card, file for a chargeback based on the fact that the item purchased is fake
5. If all else fails and she ships them to you, take the necessary pictures for Dallas to review and post them here. If Dallas confirms that the shoes are, indeed fake, file SNAD
6. Once you file SNAD, the funds will be held in the seller's account and the seller will have to respond to the dispute. 

If the seller is smart, she'll refund your money before it comes to dispute because she'll realize that ebay counts disputes against sellers. (I don't necessarily agree with that policy because even if the dispute is resolved in the seller's favor, the dispute counts against them. But in cases of counterfeit items, hopefully it'll send a message to the seller.) 

Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## Cathy8787

Can anybody help me authenticate this TORY BURCH?
MANY THANKS


----------



## ByeKitty

Cathy8787 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help me to check out these shoes.
> THANKS GUYS.
> Please ask if you need more pics.


Do wait for a second opinion because I'm not an expert (yet ), but I see a few things that make me very suspicious.


----------



## dallas

ByeKitty said:


> Do wait for a second opinion because I'm not an expert (yet ), but I see a few things that make me very suspicious.




I agree, they don't look good at all.


----------



## kingak

Hello Ladies,
I was just wondering if someone could take a look at these Uggs:
Item: Uggs classic tall chestnut boots
Listing Number: 270662036430
Seller: 4663steve
Link: http:http://cgi.ebay.com/Ugg-Boots-Class...men_s_Shoes&hash=item3f04b6ebce#ht_500wt_1078
Thank you


----------



## Cathy8787

dallas said:


> I agree, they don't look good at all.


Thanks a lot.


----------



## BeenBurned

kingak said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I was just wondering if someone could take a look at these Uggs:
> Item: Uggs classic tall chestnut boots
> Listing Number: 270662036430
> Seller: 4663steve
> Link: http:http://cgi.ebay.com/Ugg-Boots-Class...men_s_Shoes&hash=item3f04b6ebce#ht_500wt_1078
> Thank you


This seller has an awful lot of listings with a serious lack of pictures. Please request pictures of the inside size tag from the boots (both sides), a legible closeup of the sole as well as the logo imprint from the sole, and a pic of the label from the box.


----------



## kingak

^ Thank you, I have actually already bought a pair from him for my daughter(kids size Uggs) and was not sure if they are real,  I am attaching some pictures that I took:




http://i1041.photobucket.com/albums/b416/kinga1976/IMG_7289.jpg
http://i1041.photobucket.com/albums/b416/kinga1976/IMG_7288.jpg
http://i1041.photobucket.com/albums/b416/kinga1976/IMG_7291.jpg
http://i1041.photobucket.com/albums/b416/kinga1976/IMG_7292.jpg
http://i1041.photobucket.com/albums/b416/kinga1976/IMG_7293.jpg
Thank you again


----------



## BeenBurned

kingak said:


> ^ Thank you, I have actually already bought a pair from him for my daughter(kids size Uggs) and was not sure if they are real,  I am attaching some pictures that I took:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1041.photobucket.com/albums/b416/kinga1976/IMG_7289.jpg
> http://i1041.photobucket.com/albums/b416/kinga1976/IMG_7288.jpg
> http://i1041.photobucket.com/albums/b416/kinga1976/IMG_7291.jpg
> http://i1041.photobucket.com/albums/b416/kinga1976/IMG_7292.jpg
> http://i1041.photobucket.com/albums/b416/kinga1976/IMG_7293.jpg
> Thank you again


I think they look okay. Can you get a clearer (macro) shot of the size tag? The macro function has a tulip or flower symbol.


----------



## kingak

BeenBurned said:


> I think they look okay. Can you get a clearer (macro) shot of the size tag? The macro function has a tulip or flower symbol.


thank you again, here are two extra pictures of the size tag:
http://i1041.photobucket.com/albums/b416/kinga1976/IMG_7295.jpg
http://i1041.photobucket.com/albums/b416/kinga1976/IMG_7296.jpg


----------



## BeenBurned

kingak said:


> thank you again, here are two extra pictures of the size tag:
> http://i1041.photobucket.com/albums/b416/kinga1976/IMG_7295.jpg
> http://i1041.photobucket.com/albums/b416/kinga1976/IMG_7296.jpg


THey look good.


----------



## kingak

BeenBurned said:


> THey look good.


Fantastic, thank you


----------



## BeenBurned

kingak said:


> Fantastic, thank you


You're welcome.


----------



## mrsb74

Please help with these.... Also the second pair in black- do these look new as if bought from store? I have never seen a pair I person and was concerned with the upturned toe, and the deep crease in the upper foot bend- is this normal for a new pair?  Tia



mrsb74 said:


> please authenticate for me
> 
> 
> 
> Item name: F&B eternity
> Item no.: 330497164501
> Seller: tarachr
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Fiorentini-Ba...97164501?pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4cf32a84d5
> 
> Item name: F&B eternity
> Item no.: 300492509340
> Seller: in-accessoires_de
> Link:http:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Fiorentini-Ba...soires_Schuhe_Damenschuhe&hash=item45f6bfd09c
> comments: can anyone traslate - are these new as the sole/heel looks a bit scuffed??or it is me?


----------



## Cathy8787

ByeKitty said:


> Do wait for a second opinion because I'm not an expert (yet ), but I see a few things that make me very suspicious.


THank you


----------



## JODES83

Please authenticate for me

Item name: NIB DIOR gladiator shoes RUNWAY sz 8 US= 38 ITALY $765
Item no.: 130455603307
Seller: chagal1421
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130455603307&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## maggiesze1

Item name: GIUSEPPE ZANOTTI Rainbow Gem Peep Toe Pump
Item number: 200533066455
Seller: peregrinegallery 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200533066455&category=63889&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619
Comments: Are these authentic? Thanks!


----------



## Sabella

Could you please check this item?

ItemName: New Prada Black Pink Sequin Mule Sandal Shoes 9 B NIB
Item Number: 190468235468
Seller: wtang 
Link http://cgi.ebay.ca/New-Prada-Black-P...item2c58caa0cc

Thanks


----------



## Sabella

Could you please check this item?

ItemName: New Prada Black Pink Sequin Mule Sandal Shoes 9 B NIB
Item Number: 190468235468
Seller: wtang 


http://cgi.ebay.ca/New-Prada-Black-...35468?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2c58caa0cc


----------



## lizgirl17

Could you please authenticate these Uggs ? 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## saartje1102

Name: Jimmy Choo Pearlized Patent black shoes

Pictures:














What do you think?
Thanks!!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Hi
Can you help me authenticate these YSL shoes?

She is selling them on craigslist and she emailed me pictures since she lives a bit away for me to meet up with her.  
Here is the link to my album, she sent me quite a bit of pictures:

http://s854.photobucket.com/albums/ab108/missaly616/ysl/

Thanks so much!


----------



## stephiez626

THANKS!!! They're on their way to my house!


----------



## BeenBurned

lizgirl17 said:


> Could you please authenticate these Uggs ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Will you please post a picture of both sides of the inside size tag?


----------



## lizgirl17

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *lizgirl17* 

                              Could you please authenticate these Uggs ? 
http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/6...qvgsey1820.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/1...qnlkeyjc1z.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/297...fl0eyjc0j2.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



lizgirl17 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



The boots look good.


----------



## JODES83

JODES83 said:


> Please authenticate for me
> 
> Item name: NIB DIOR gladiator shoes RUNWAY sz 8 US= 38 ITALY $765
> Item no.: 130455603307
> Seller: chagal1421
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130455603307&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 

Hey Ladies

Could anyone please authenticate these for me?

Cheers


----------



## ilovefashion87

item name:tribute
item number:360320867477
seller id:kjrstyle
link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...en_s_Shoes&hash=item53e4cc1c95#ht_3592wt_1141


----------



## ilovefashion87

item name: tribute
item number220699004416
seller idortlands_only_girl 
link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...en_s_Shoes&hash=item3362af8e00#ht_5446wt_1141


----------



## mopritt

Prada, TIA!!


----------



## lucky_star_25

Hi ladies,

Would anyone mind authenticating these for me, please? I'm new to Coach products so I'm not 100% sure if these flats are authentic or not. Thank you very much for your time.


----------



## BeenBurned

lucky_star_25 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Would anyone mind authenticating these for me, please? I'm new to Coach products so I'm not 100% sure if these flats are authentic or not. Thank you very much for your time.


Sorry but the Coach shoes are fake. 

Can you get your money back? Did you buy them from an ebay seller?


----------



## lucky_star_25

BeenBurned said:


> Sorry but the Coach shoes are fake.
> 
> Can you get your money back? Did you buy them from an ebay seller?


 

Hi!

Thank you very much for the quick response! I greatly appreciate it! 

I had my suspicion that they were fake because some of the "C"s don't touch. 

No, I didn't buy them. I wanted someone to authenticate them first before I bid on them. Thank you so very much once again for answering! You saved me from heart ache and from wasting my time.


----------



## dresschic

Hello,
Was wondering if anyone could help authenticate these Chloe boots.  SEller does't have a ton of feedback, and the starting price is making me think maybe they are not authentic? Any help is appreciated, TIA!!!!

Seller: ssduclos
Item: AUTH CHLOE LEATHER BLACK MOTORCYCLE TALL BOOTS SIZE 39
Item#: 170568745673
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170568745673&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## lucky_star_25

Hi again, ladies. 

Would anyone mind authenticating these for me, please? Thank you very much once again.


----------



## BeenBurned

dresschic said:


> Hello,
> Was wondering if anyone could help authenticate these Chloe boots.  SEller does't have a ton of feedback, and the starting price is making me think maybe they are not authentic? Any help is appreciated, TIA!!!!
> 
> Seller: ssduclos
> Item: AUTH CHLOE LEATHER BLACK MOTORCYCLE TALL BOOTS SIZE 39
> Item#: 170568745673
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170568745673&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


I have no idea on authenticity but the pictures are the same pictures that are in this listing:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Chloe-BLAC...15440?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item519625df90


----------



## starlv

Hi, 

Appreciate help to check out these boots... TIA

Item: MIU MIU by PRADA Grey patent brogue ankle shoe boots 38
Item no.: 310270877489
Seller: 3737emmaj 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...HS8Av7I%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## bettiney

Hi there.  Will you ladeis pls take a look at these tribtoos:
Item: NEW Authentic YSL tribtoo 80 flannel heels 36 6 RARE
Listing Number:320610539938
Seller:louvrelanvin26 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Authentic-Y...39938?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4aa5e099a2
Thank you


----------



## dresschic

BeenBurned said:


> I have no idea on authenticity but the pictures are the same pictures that are in this listing:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Chloe-BLAC...15440?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item519625df90


 

Thank you for bringing that to my attention! I thought some of this sounded familiar.  They even mention the same zipper malfuntion, something is not sounding right unless the seller bought them from the auction you mentioned...
Thanks again!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

dresschic said:


> Hello,
> Was wondering if anyone could help authenticate these Chloe boots.  SEller does't have a ton of feedback, and the starting price is making me think maybe they are not authentic? Any help is appreciated, TIA!!!!
> 
> Seller: ssduclos
> Item: AUTH CHLOE LEATHER BLACK MOTORCYCLE TALL BOOTS SIZE 39
> Item#: 170568745673
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170568745673&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT





BeenBurned said:


> I have no idea on authenticity but the pictures are the same pictures that are in this listing:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Chloe-BLAC...15440?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item519625df90





dresschic said:


> Thank you for bringing that to my attention! I thought some of this sounded familiar.  They even mention the same zipper malfuntion, something is not sounding right unless the seller bought them from the auction you mentioned...
> Thanks again!!!


I checked that too and the original boots (listing ended 11/14) weren't in the current seller's bidding history.
http://cgi6.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.d...clos&completed=1&all=1&rows=50&sort=10&_rdc=1


----------



## dresschic

BeenBurned said:


> I checked that too and the original boots (listing ended 11/14) weren't in the current seller's bidding history.
> http://cgi6.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.d...clos&completed=1&all=1&rows=50&sort=10&_rdc=1


 
I never even thought to check the current sellers bidding history.  I had checked the original listing bidding activity but it said the bidder/winner was private so I didn't get any information from that.  Thanks for looking into this, I really appreciate your help.  Guess I will be passing up on these!!!


----------



## darielle

Tory Burch experts please look at this -

Item: Tory Burch Black Snake Wedge Heels Sz 6.5 Rtl $295.00
Listing Number:300494287867
Seller:ccmllc20
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI...=STRK:MEWAX:IT&autorefresh=true#ht_3555wt_907

seller has a lot of other stuff (including CLs) authenticated here on tpf, and the rest check out. please take a look! thanks ladies


----------



## saranga

Item: NEW IN BOX LANVIN BLACK GRAINED CALF STRAP FLATS SZ.37
Listing Number: 260697414889
Seller: bienvenuedansmondressing 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-BOX-LANVIN-...14889?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cb2c6dce9

authentic?? i have never seen this strappy kind before! thank you so much in advance


----------



## troipattes

Hi everybody


I recently bought on eBay these YSL trooper FW 2008/2009 boots
What do you think about them ?

Item: YSL black trooper boots 37
Listing Number:270666411656
Seller:shopdesigner611
Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270666411656&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


Many thanks !


----------



## Heather125

Hi, can someone authenticate these Uggs for me please?

Item: Classic Tall Ugg
Listing Number: 180589221726
Seller: fashionquenn99
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/NIB-AUTH-UGG-Aus...men_s_Shoes&vti=US+Size	7&hash=item6fc2debde0

Thanks in advance


----------



## hpea

Hi.

Can anyone authenticate these for me?

Manolo Blahnik Hangisi
http://www.finn.no/finn/torget/tilsalgs/annonse?finnkode=25368540

TIA


----------



## BeenBurned

Heather125 said:


> Hi, can someone authenticate these Uggs for me please?
> 
> Item: Classic Tall Ugg
> Listing Number: 180589221726
> Seller: fashionquenn99
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/NIB-AUTH-UGG-Aus...men_s_Shoes&vti=US+Size	7&hash=item6fc2debde0
> 
> Thanks in advance


Can you please request clear pictures of both sides of the size tag inside the boot as well as a picture of the label on the side of the box?


----------



## Heather125

BeenBurned said:


> Can you please request clear pictures of both sides of the size tag inside the boot as well as a picture of the label on the side of the box?


 
I did ask her but she said she was unable to because she was away for the weekend.  I told her I'd message her again and ask.  I'll post if she sends them.  

Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

Heather125 said:


> I did ask her but she said she was unable to because she was away for the weekend.  I told her I'd message her again and ask.  I'll post if she sends them.
> 
> Thanks!


You're welcome.


----------



## brooklynbarbie

hi ladies...got these off the glass slipper shoe deals thread...help!

item name: Yves Saint Laurent gray flannel pumps shoe size 37 1/2
item # 230556801833
seller: *mercadokarina*
*link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...s&rt=nc&si=F%2Fx%2FvNCXvndVRmcuGTlRkhuVLeI%3D*

*i tend to assume auth if posted on deals thread..hope i didnt jump to quick!*
*thanks*


----------



## hpea

hpea said:


> Hi.
> 
> Can anyone authenticate these for me?
> 
> Manolo Blahnik Hangisi
> http://www.finn.no/finn/torget/tilsalgs/annonse?finnkode=25368540
> 
> TIA


 

Anyone??


----------



## RaspberryJam

Hi can someone authenticate these please? Posted these in the Chanel thread too, but just in case...many thanks! 
Item: CHANEL ankle strap heels BNWT S8 Spectator
Item #: 140449034233
Seller: skyhighfirefly
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/CHANEL-ankle-str...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## shanni

brooklynbarbie said:


> hi ladies...got these off the glass slipper shoe deals thread...help!
> 
> item name: Yves Saint Laurent gray flannel pumps shoe size 37 1/2
> item # 230556801833
> seller: *mercadokarina*
> *link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...s&rt=nc&si=F%2Fx%2FvNCXvndVRmcuGTlRkhuVLeI%3D*
> 
> *i tend to assume auth if posted on deals thread..hope i didnt jump to quick!*
> *thanks*



Hi, was anyone able to authenticate these? Thanks


----------



## troipattes

troipattes said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> 
> I recently bought on eBay these YSL trooper FW 2008/2009 boots
> What do you think about them ?
> 
> Item: YSL black trooper boots 37
> Listing Number:270666411656
> Seller:shopdesigner611
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270666411656&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> 
> Many thanks !




Well... can someone authenticate these ???

Many thanks !!


----------



## starlv

Hi, 

Appreciate help to check out these boots... TIA

Item: MIU MIU by PRADA Grey patent brogue ankle shoe boots 38
Item no.: 310270877489
Seller: 3737emmaj 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...DY5gvwY%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## nillacobain

Item: Dior booties
Item no.: 150528084282
Seller: prischino84
Link: http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150528084282


Please help me authenticate these! TIA


----------



## RaLoveCL

Pls authenticate these giuseppes THANKS

1. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380294518976&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

2. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150529172602&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## greatescape

I was wondering if someone could authenticate these miu miu boots! Thanks so much in advance!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/WOMEN-MIU-MIU-D...men_s_Shoes&hash=item53e5070d38#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Heather125

Can someone authenticate these Uggs please? I posted a page back but the woman never got back to me with additional pictures. This is a new seller.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/New-Auth-UGGs-Cl...37707?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4aa6eb984b

http://cgi.ebay.ca/New-Auth-UGGs-Cl...31075?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item33633ad103

^^Same seller, two separate auctions. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elizabethd1012

Are these Marc Jacobs boots real?

I really want these and cannot find them anywhere!!  

Marc by Marc Jacobs leather zipper over the knee boots 

Seller: Kegree 
Item No: 176028087
Link: http://www.ioffer.com/i/176028087 

Can someone help me find these?  I want them soooo bad!!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

Elizabethd1012 said:


> Are these Marc Jacobs boots real?
> 
> I really want these and cannot find them anywhere!!
> 
> Marc by Marc Jacobs leather zipper over the knee boots
> 
> Seller: Kegree
> Item No: 176028087
> Link: http://www.ioffer.com/i/176028087
> 
> Can someone help me find these?  I want them soooo bad!!!!


I wouldn't trust anything from iOffer. Most of the sellers sells fakes and freely admit that they're fake. 

Usually when you see a picture of an authentic item, it's because the seller stole the picture from either the designer's website or from another seller.


----------



## QueenOfHeels

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not sure which post's shoes you are questioning so I quoted both your posts. You have 2 different seller IDs posted.
> 
> Dallas might have other suggestions but here's what I'd do.
> 
> First, it's a seller's responsibility to verify authenticity before listing any item and if she listed a fake, clearly she was remiss in authenticating.
> 
> 1. Contact the seller and tell her you had the shoes (un)authenticated and you want a refund
> 2. If she questions you, refer her to your question here and Dallas's response that it's fake.
> 3. Explain that you want to save both of you the hassle of shipping and returning and by contacting her before shipment, you're saving her the ding on her account that would occur should you be forced to file a SNAD report.
> 4. If you funded the payment with a credit card, file for a chargeback based on the fact that the item purchased is fake
> 5. If all else fails and she ships them to you, take the necessary pictures for Dallas to review and post them here. If Dallas confirms that the shoes are, indeed fake, file SNAD
> 6. Once you file SNAD, the funds will be held in the seller's account and the seller will have to respond to the dispute.
> 
> If the seller is smart, she'll refund your money before it comes to dispute because she'll realize that ebay counts disputes against sellers. (I don't necessarily agree with that policy because even if the dispute is resolved in the seller's favor, the dispute counts against them. But in cases of counterfeit items, hopefully it'll send a message to the seller.)
> 
> Hope this helps. Good luck.



*******JUST WANTED TO EXTEND A HUGEEEEE THANK YOU TO BOTH DALLAS AND BEENBURNED!!!!!!!!! I took both of your advice and literally JUST received my refund from the seller (which is why I have been so delayed in responding!!) I seriously can't thank both of you enough!! I am so grateful for TPF's knowledgeable, and very much, shoe-obsessed members!! Seriously, you guys are the best miracle workers any shopaholic girl could ask for!!!!!

Sending BIG HUGS & KISSES,
E.
XOXO


----------



## QueenOfHeels

Calling all LOUBOUTIN & GENERAL SHOEAHOLIC LADIES & GENTS!! Kindly help me authenticate these Christian Louboutin Bianca Flannel Pumps, these will be my very FIRST pair of Christian Louboutin's (I'm a YSL Tribtoo/Brian Atwood/Prada/Miu Miu nut and have been recently converted!! lol) and I want to definitely make sure that they are authentic! Seller has made over 986 transactions on ebay and has 100% positive feedback, but I'd much rather be safe than sorry! TIA!!!!!

XX.


ITEM: Christian Louboutin Bianca flannel pump heel 39 1/2
ITEM NUMBER: 110621682855
SELLER: e_dealz
LINK: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## dallas

QueenOfHeels said:


> Calling all LOUBOUTIN & GENERAL SHOEAHOLIC LADIES & GENTS!! Kindly help me authenticate these Christian Louboutin Bianca Flannel Pumps, these will be my very FIRST pair of Christian Louboutin's (I'm a YSL Tribtoo/Brian Atwood/Prada/Miu Miu nut and have been recently converted!! lol) and I want to definitely make sure that they are authentic! Seller has made over 986 transactions on ebay and has 100% positive feedback, but I'd much rather be safe than sorry! TIA!!!!!
> 
> XX.
> 
> 
> ITEM: Christian Louboutin Bianca flannel pump heel 39 1/2
> ITEM NUMBER: 110621682855
> SELLER: e_dealz
> LINK: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1156



These look good.


----------



## Heather125

Heather125 said:


> Can someone authenticate these Uggs please? I posted a page back but the woman never got back to me with additional pictures. This is a new seller.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/New-Auth-UGGs-Cl...37707?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4aa6eb984b
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/New-Auth-UGGs-Cl...31075?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item33633ad103
> 
> ^^Same seller, two separate auctions. Thanks in advance!


 
Edited to add information, sorry I didn't include it in the above post.

Seller: pinkcherry1234
Item:  Ugg Classic Tall Chestnut
Item #: 320628037707

The chocolate ones are gone.

The auction ends tomorrow so if someone could help out it would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## BeenBurned

QueenOfHeels said:


> *******JUST WANTED TO EXTEND A HUGEEEEE THANK YOU TO BOTH DALLAS AND BEENBURNED!!!!!!!!! I took both of your advice and literally JUST received my refund from the seller (which is why I have been so delayed in responding!!) I seriously can't thank both of you enough!! I am so grateful for TPF's knowledgeable, and very much, shoe-obsessed members!! Seriously, you guys are the best miracle workers any shopaholic girl could ask for!!!!!
> 
> Sending BIG HUGS & KISSES,
> E.
> XOXO


You're welcome. I'm glad the seller refunded you.


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *Heather125* 

                              Can someone authenticate these Uggs please? I posted a page back  but the woman never got back to me with additional pictures. This is a  new seller.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/New-Auth-UGGs-Cla...item4aa6eb984b

http://cgi.ebay.ca/New-Auth-UGGs-Cla...item33633ad103

^^Same seller, two separate auctions. Thanks in advance!     



Heather125 said:


> Edited to add information, sorry I didn't include it in the above post.
> 
> Seller: pinkcherry1234
> Item:  Ugg Classic Tall Chestnut
> Item #: 320628037707
> 
> The chocolate ones are gone.
> 
> The auction ends tomorrow so if someone could help out it would be greatly appreciated!!


I think they look okay but just to be safe, use a credit card to fund the payment if you purchase/win them.


----------



## Heather125

Thank you!!


----------



## BeenBurned

Heather125 said:


> Thank you!!


You're welcome.


----------



## izumi_star

any manolo blahnik experts?

Seller: shamrox49
Item:MANOLO BLAHNIK BLACK SANDAL, UK 4.5, EUR 37.5, USA 7
Item no: 160515128426
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160515128426&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Seller:jennifermjjohnstone
Item: Beautiful & Classy Suede Manolo Blahnik Heels 37.5
Item no:290507709126
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290507709126

Seller: catnamara
Item: Manolo Blahnik Black mules/slides
Item no: 80599250476
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280599250476

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ilovefashion87

hi ladies can you help with these. Thank you
item name: tribtoo boots
item number:260705807341
seller id:99916462010 
link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...en_s_Shoes&hash=item3cb346ebed#ht_2221wt_1141


----------



## dallas

izumi_star said:


> any manolo blahnik experts?
> 
> Seller: shamrox49
> Item:MANOLO BLAHNIK BLACK SANDAL, UK 4.5, EUR 37.5, USA 7
> Item no: 160515128426
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160515128426&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Seller:jennifermjjohnstone
> Item: Beautiful & Classy Suede Manolo Blahnik Heels 37.5
> Item no:290507709126
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290507709126
> 
> Seller: catnamara
> Item: Manolo Blahnik Black mules/slides
> Item no: 80599250476
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280599250476
> 
> Thanks in advance!



1. Look good.
2. I'm pretty sure that these are okay but to be sure, could you please ask for a clear, close up picture of the sole?
3. Look good.



ilovefashion87 said:


> hi ladies can you help with these. Thank you
> item name: tribtoo boots
> item number:260705807341
> seller id:99916462010
> link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...en_s_Shoes&hash=item3cb346ebed#ht_2221wt_1141



I don't like the look of these.


----------



## izumi_star

Thanks a lot Dallas!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

dallas said:


> These look good.


 
Thanks a million Dallas, your help is always very much appreciated!!


----------



## dallas

You're very welcome ladies.


----------



## starlv

starlv said:


> Hi,
> 
> Appreciate help to check out these boots... TIA
> 
> Item: MIU MIU by PRADA Grey patent brogue ankle shoe boots 38
> Item no.: 310270877489
> Seller: 3737emmaj
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...DY5gvwY%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT


 
Hi, I think my post got missed Please help me check them out... TIA


----------



## dallas

starlv said:


> Hi, I think my post got missed Please help me check them out... TIA




I would like to see a clear, close up picture of the sole but so far these look good.


----------



## c0uture

Seems fishy.. 

Item: woman ²lanvin² brown leather shoes sz:36-37-38-39
Item no.: 260702557786
Seller: lnvseller
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/woman-lanvin-brown-leather-shoes-sz-36-37-38-39-/260702557786?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cb315565a#ht_1200wt_1141

Thank You!


----------



## troipattes

troipattes said:


> I recently bought on eBay these YSL trooper FW 2008/2009 boots
> What do you think about them ?
> 
> Item: YSL black trooper boots 37
> Listing Number:270666411656
> Seller:shopdesigner611
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...=STRK:MEWNX:IT




Hi all

Hem... may I ask again about these boots ?

Many thanks !


----------



## ilovefashion87

Item name:ysl tribtoo
Item number:320629539903
Seller Id:TsiPmor
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-...omen_s_Shoes&hash=item4aa702843f#ht_782wt_922


----------



## laevrys

Marc Jacobs, Miu Miu lovers please!

Item name: Marc Jacobs satin shoes 37
Item no.:370464122802
Seller ID: celebrity_fashion_style
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MARC-JACOBS-B...64122802?pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item564161e7b2

Item name: Marc Jacobs navy shoes size 37
Item no.: 120655769016
Seller ID: thevintagewardrobe
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MARC-JACOBS-N...55769016?pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c17a4edb8

Item name: Miu Miu Red Patent leather Open Toe flat shoes
Item no.: 120658881637
Seller ID: luxeboutiquelondon
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120658881637&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks so much!


----------



## ilovefashion87

seller sent a few more pics. Thanks
item name: tribtoo boots
item number:260705807341
seller id:99916462010 
link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YVES-SAINT-LAUR...en_s_Shoes&hash=item3cb346ebed#ht_2221wt_1141[/QUOTE]


----------



## dallas

c0uture said:


> Seems fishy..
> 
> Item: woman ²lanvin² brown leather shoes sz:36-37-38-39
> Item no.: 260702557786
> Seller: lnvseller
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/woman-lanvin-brown-leather-shoes-sz-36-37-38-39-/260702557786?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cb315565a#ht_1200wt_1141
> 
> Thank You!



Very fishy, I would stay away if I were you.


----------



## dallas

troipattes said:


> Hi all
> 
> Hem... may I ask again about these boots ?
> 
> Many thanks !




Could you please post  clear, close up pics. of the sole and insole?


----------



## dallas

ilovefashion87 said:


> Item name:ysl tribtoo
> Item number:320629539903
> Seller Id:TsiPmor
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-YVES-SAINT-...omen_s_Shoes&hash=item4aa702843f#ht_782wt_922



I don't like the look of these. Could you please ask for a direct side on picture?


----------



## supha

Hey ladies

Can you tell me if these are ok?

http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-...men_s_Shoes&vti=US+Size	9&hash=item61cafd76ab

Thank you so much!


----------



## dallas

supha said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Can you tell me if these are ok?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-...men_s_Shoes&vti=US+Size	9&hash=item61cafd76ab
> 
> Thank you so much!



The shoes look okay but please be careful. Take a look at the pictures of the soles, left shoe shows a size 39, and the other picture shows a size 40, also on a left shoe.


----------



## supha

Thank you Dallas! I think I pass this one, not sure about the seller


----------



## supha

What about these ones?


http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-...98644?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c1635a4d4


----------



## dallas

supha said:


> What about these ones?
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-...98644?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c1635a4d4




These look good.


----------



## supha

dallas said:


> These look good.



Thanks again. And does the size usually runs smaller on MB shoes? These will be my first pair of MB. I usually use 39 EURO


----------



## dallas

supha said:


> Thanks again. And does the size usually runs smaller on MB shoes? These will be my first pair of MB. I usually use 39 EURO




You're welcome.

This particular style run big. I always ask for the insole measurement just to be sure. Good luck.


----------



## BeenBurned

supha said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Can you tell me if these are ok?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-...men_s_Shoes&vti=US+Size	9&hash=item61cafd76ab
> 
> Thank you so much!





dallas said:


> The shoes look okay but please be careful. Take a look at the pictures of the soles, left shoe shows a size 39, and the other picture shows a size 40, also on a left shoe.


It looks like the seller included pictures of both sizes of shoes she was selling. It appears that one pair was already sold but she neglected to remove the extra picture.

http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBidsLogin&item=120655445272


----------



## dallas

BeenBurned said:


> It looks like the seller included pictures of both sizes of shoes she was selling. It appears that one pair was already sold but she neglected to remove the extra picture.
> 
> http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBidsLogin&item=120655445272




Ah ha, that explains it. I had visions of the buyer receiving 2 left shoes. Thank goodness one of us is on the ball.


----------



## BeenBurned

dallas said:


> ah ha, that explains it. I had visions of the buyer receiving 2 left shoes. Thank goodness one of us is on the ball.


lol!


----------



## ladyblunt

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Tribute 40.5
Item no.: 190471989247
Seller: rachelleu123
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Yves-Saint-La...men_s_Shoes&hash=item2c5903e7ff#ht_500wt_1156

Ladies, are these shoes authentic? I don´t own any YSL shoes so I ahve absolutely no clue about authenticity.

Note: the seller does not ship internationally so you might want to go to ebay.co.uk to see the listing


Thank you so much!


----------



## dallas

ladyblunt said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Tribute 40.5
> Item no.: 190471989247
> Seller: rachelleu123
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Yves-Saint-La...men_s_Shoes&hash=item2c5903e7ff#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> Ladies, are these shoes authentic? I don´t own any YSL shoes so I ahve absolutely no clue about authenticity.
> 
> Note: the seller does not ship internationally so you might want to go to ebay.co.uk to see the listing
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!




These look good.


----------



## ladyblunt

dallas said:


> These look good.




thanks, dear!


----------



## dallas

You're welcome.


----------



## ByeKitty

Dallas, I love your avatar.. When you post it seems like "Lou Todd" is a authentication expert, which is funny


----------



## MissDarkEyes

Hi!  I hope you guys can help, as I'm in need of some yellow satin pumps (long story) 

http://cgi.ebay.com/DOLCE-GABBANA-Y...&otn=2&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=5669386789551243390

Authentic?  Honestly, my gut is telling me 'no' but I'm not sure.  I've asked for more pics but so far, no response.


----------



## dallas

ByeKitty said:


> Dallas, I love your avatar.. When you post it seems like "Lou Todd" is a authentication expert, which is funny



 Oh no darlin' ... *Andy* is the expert. 




MissDarkEyes said:


> Hi!  I hope you guys can help, as I'm in need of some yellow satin pumps (long story)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/DOLCE-GABBANA-Y...&otn=2&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=5669386789551243390
> 
> Authentic?  Honestly, my gut is telling me 'no' but I'm not sure.  I've asked for more pics but so far, no response.



Hmm, the stitching doesn't look too good.  I'd like to see a clear, close up picture of the sole and one of the insole please. Hopefully the seller will respond.


----------



## MissDarkEyes

Hmm, the stitching doesn't look too good. I'd like to see a clear, close up picture of the sole and one of the insole please. Hopefully the seller will respond.[/QUOTE]


You know, I STILL haven't received a response to my email, so I'm leaning toward fake 

But if I do get a response, I'll definately post for all to see.  Thanks Dallas!


----------



## swtkn77

item: louis vuitton miroir speedy
no: 190479261293
seller: *tanii13* 
link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Louis-Vuitto...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item2c5972de6d 
 thankyou


----------



## BeenBurned

swtkn77 said:


> item: louis vuitton miroir speedy
> no: 190479261293
> seller: *tanii13*
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Louis-Vuitto...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item2c5972de6d
> thankyou


LV bags should be posted here: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...-format-post-1-a-633568-603.html#post17416440


----------



## bagmad73

Hi there!
Can you all please authenticate these lanvin shoes? Majorly grateful for all your help!

Item : lanvin MJ heels
Seller : chell-e
Item number: 370465476572
Link : http://cgi.ebay.com/LANVIN-Mary-Jan...men_s_Shoes&hash=item5641768fdc#ht_2180wt_974

Thank you!


----------



## DDgirl

Hi, could someone please authenticate these Giorgio Armani shoes? Thank you in Advance!

Item : GIORGIO ARMANI Black Label $675 Beige Size 6/36 Leather
Seller : sunshine681210
Item number: 390269422804
Link : http://cgi.ebay.com/GIORGIO-ARMANI-...22804?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item5adddeccd4


----------



## dallas

bagmad73 said:


> Hi there!
> Can you all please authenticate these lanvin shoes? Majorly grateful for all your help!
> 
> Item : lanvin MJ heels
> Seller : chell-e
> Item number: 370465476572
> Link : http://cgi.ebay.com/LANVIN-Mary-Jan...men_s_Shoes&hash=item5641768fdc#ht_2180wt_974
> 
> Thank you!



These look good to me, but perhaps wait for a Lanvin gal to chime in.


----------



## dallas

DDgirl said:


> Hi, could someone please authenticate these Giorgio Armani shoes? Thank you in Advance!
> 
> Item : GIORGIO ARMANI Black Label $675 Beige Size 6/36 Leather
> Seller : sunshine681210
> Item number: 390269422804
> Link : http://cgi.ebay.com/GIORGIO-ARMANI-...22804?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item5adddeccd4




These look good.


----------



## MissDarkEyes

Hi!  Your opinions on these Manolo MJs....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120659912230&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

TIA!


----------



## dallas

MissDarkEyes said:


> Hi!  Your opinions on these Manolo MJs....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120659912230&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> TIA!




Authentic.


----------



## pongpongchik

Item: Lanvin 08Hiver Bronze Lamb Leather Ballerina Flats 37.5
Listing Number: 310220159563
Seller: *mushroom_city*
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310220159563&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## dallas

pongpongchik said:


> Item: Lanvin 08Hiver Bronze Lamb Leather Ballerina Flats 37.5
> Listing Number: 310220159563
> Seller: *mushroom_city*
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310220159563&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



The link does not take you to a mushroom_city auction.


----------



## pongpongchik

Sorry, here it is again.  Hope it works this time.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lanvin-08Hiver-...59563?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item483a8ffa4b



dallas said:


> The link does not take you to a mushroom_city auction.


----------



## darcychn

Hi what do you think of these? Thank you!

Item: YSL Tribute Sandals 105 Patent Camel
Link: http://deluxemall.com/dior-fendi-loewe-ferragamo-marc-jacobs-tods-ysl-chloe-bally-celine/28000-ysl-patent-tribute-sandals-skin-beige-camel-size-38-8-500-only.html


----------



## dallas

pongpongchik said:


> Sorry, here it is again.  Hope it works this time.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Lanvin-08Hiver-...59563?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item483a8ffa4b




Authentic, very reputable seller.


----------



## dallas

darcychn said:


> Hi what do you think of these? Thank you!
> 
> Item: YSL Tribute Sandals 105 Patent Camel
> Link: http://deluxemall.com/dior-fendi-loewe-ferragamo-marc-jacobs-tods-ysl-chloe-bally-celine/28000-ysl-patent-tribute-sandals-skin-beige-camel-size-38-8-500-only.html




Pictures are too small.


----------



## pongpongchik

Thanks so much!



dallas said:


> Authentic, very reputable seller.


----------



## dallas

^ You're welcome.


----------



## MissDarkEyes

dallas said:


> Authentic.


 

Thanks so much!!


----------



## darcychn

dallas said:


> Pictures are too small.




Hi sorry, they are expandable by clicking on the thumbnails.

Thank you for your time!


----------



## dallas

darcychn said:


> Hi sorry, they are expandable by clicking on the thumbnails.
> 
> Thank you for your time!




Hmmm, they won't enlarge for me. I wonder if it's because I am using a silly iPad? I'll jump on my son's computer later and have another look.


----------



## MegaMoo

Item: YSL Patent High Heel with ankle strap
Listing number: 220712043686
Seller: gbrcdr
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Patent-High...43686?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item33637684a6
Comments: TIA


----------



## ladyblunt

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Platform Tribute Bootie
Listing Number: 160519807116
Seller: micth2374
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160519807116#ht_500wt_1156


Dear Ladies, what do you think?
Are these boots authentic?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## izumi_star

Hi, won this auction
Seller:jennifermjjohnstone
Item: Beautiful & Classy Suede Manolo Blahnik Heels 37.5
Item no:290507709126
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...m=290507709126

and took pictures of the soles 
http://i1122.photobucket.com/albums/l530/laevrys/IMG_0879.jpg

authentic? thanks in advance!


----------



## dallas

MegaMoo said:


> Item: YSL Patent High Heel with ankle strap
> Listing number: 220712043686
> Seller: gbrcdr
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Patent-High...43686?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item33637684a6
> Comments: TIA




Could you please ask for a clear, close up picture of the sole and one of the buckle?


----------



## dallas

ladyblunt said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Platform Tribute Bootie
> Listing Number: 160519807116
> Seller: micth2374
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160519807116#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> 
> Dear Ladies, what do you think?
> Are these boots authentic?
> Thanks in advance!




So far these look okay. Could you please ask for clear, close up pictures of the logo on the sole and one of the numbers on the inside top of the boot?


----------



## dallas

izumi_star said:


> Hi, won this auction
> Seller:jennifermjjohnstone
> Item: Beautiful & Classy Suede Manolo Blahnik Heels 37.5
> Item no:290507709126
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...m=290507709126
> 
> and took pictures of the soles
> http://i1122.photobucket.com/albums/l530/laevrys/IMG_0879.jpg
> 
> authentic? thanks in advance!




These are authentic.


----------



## dallas

darcychn said:


> Hi what do you think of these? Thank you!
> 
> Item: YSL Tribute Sandals 105 Patent Camel
> Link: http://deluxemall.com/dior-fendi-loewe-ferragamo-marc-jacobs-tods-ysl-chloe-bally-celine/28000-ysl-patent-tribute-sandals-skin-beige-camel-size-38-8-500-only.html




Okay, these look good.


----------



## MegaMoo

dallas said:


> Could you please ask for a clear, close up picture of the sole and one of the buckle?



I've asked.. hopefully I get a response. Ty for your help!


----------



## ladyblunt

dallas said:


> So far these look okay. Could you please ask for clear, close up pictures of the logo on the sole and one of the numbers on the inside top of the boot?



Dear dallas,

thank you so much for your effort! I asked the seller for pictures and she sent me a couple, I hope hey are useful! She said she had t go to work and didn´t have any time so she took the pictures with her blackberry...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## fashion16

Please help me identify if these are authentic. They are sergio rossi cachet pumps. The seller is icyhothoopz.
http://cgi.ebay.com/SERGIO-ROSSI-BR...27613?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a6188545d


----------



## DDgirl

Hi Could someone authenticate these for me?

Seller: jezebel51
Item: HOT CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN PEEP TOE CREAM PUMPS NEW 36
Item no:180603007291

http://cgi.ebay.com/HOT-CHRISTIAN-L...07291?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2a0cc7313b

Thank you in advance!


----------



## ecvogue

Please help me authenticate these shoes. Thank you.

Seller: brony-5
Item: Manolo Blahnik hangisi something blue jeweled pumps 39
Item no: 160510849571
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160510849571&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## nillacobain

Item: MBMJ mouse flats 
Seller: ID utente onlyforyouvintage
Item no: 300505639057
Link: http://cgi.ebay.it/SCARPE-BELLERINE...505639057?pt=Donna_Scarpe&hash=item45f7882891
TIA


----------



## dallas

ladyblunt said:


> Dear dallas,
> 
> thank you so much for your effort! I asked the seller for pictures and she sent me a couple, I hope hey are useful! She said she had t go to work and didn´t have any time so she took the pictures with her blackberry...
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Would have liked better pictures of the soles, but I think these are okay.



fashion16 said:


> Please help me identify if these are authentic. They are sergio rossi cachet pumps. The seller is icyhothoopz.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/SERGIO-ROSSI-BR...27613?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a6188545d



I am not a Segio Rossi gal but these look very cheap to me. Sorry, not much help I know. Perhaps wait for a 2nd opinion.



DDgirl said:


> Hi Could someone authenticate these for me?
> 
> Seller: jezebel51
> Item: HOT CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN PEEP TOE CREAM PUMPS NEW 36
> Item no:180603007291
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/HOT-CHRISTIAN-L...07291?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2a0cc7313b
> 
> Thank you in advance!



These look good.



ecvogue said:


> Please help me authenticate these shoes. Thank you.
> 
> Seller: brony-5
> Item: Manolo Blahnik hangisi something blue jeweled pumps 39
> Item no: 160510849571
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160510849571&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Could you please ask for a clear, close up picture of the sole taken in daylight and another of the jewels on the toe?

*Nillacobain*, Sorry I can't help with the flats, hopefully an MJ expert can take a look at that auction for you.


----------



## Heather125

I posted an auction a few pages back for some Ugg boots and I was told that they looked ok but I just want to post some new pictures to make sure. I've been told by others that the shearling coming out of the stitching is normal and I just want to make sure that's true before I wear them.

To me, they feel nice, they don't wreak of chemicals, the shearling doesn't "shed" and is very soft...they feel fine.  It's just these little things that I don't know about.

Also, I don't know if it makes a difference, but they each had their own individual bag.  I can include a pic if necessary, but I'm at my 8 pic limit right now lol

TIA!


----------



## BeenBurned

Heather125 said:


> I posted an auction a few pages back for some Ugg boots and I was told that they looked ok but I just want to post some new pictures to make sure. I've been told by others that the shearling coming out of the stitching is normal and I just want to make sure that's true before I wear them.
> 
> To me, they feel nice, they don't wreak of chemicals, the shearling doesn't "shed" and is very soft...they feel fine.  It's just these little things that I don't know about.
> 
> Also, I don't know if it makes a difference, but they each had their own individual bag.  I can include a pic if necessary, but I'm at my 8 pic limit right now lol
> 
> TIA!


I don't see any red flags but could you please send a picture of the soles?


----------



## Heather125

BeenBurned said:


> I don't see any red flags but could you please send a picture of the soles?


----------



## ladyblunt

Dear dallas, I just won these and would like to know your opinion:


Seller: ebay_member deniska24
Item: YSL elastic band booties
Item no: 170576754836
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170576754836&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123

based from her feedback and other designer stuff she sells I was too anxious and thought the boots would be okay, so I made an offer... hope I didn´t make a mistake. Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## ladyblunt

dallas said:


> Would have liked better pictures of the soles, but I think these are okay.
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

Heather125 said:


>


I think it looks fine.


----------



## Heather125

BeenBurned said:


> I think it looks fine.


 

Thank you!!  You guys are awesome


----------



## BeenBurned

Heather125 said:


> Thank you!!  You guys are awesome


 You're welcome.


----------



## fashion16

bump-any other opinions are appreciated. I really want to BIN.



fashion16 said:


> Please help me identify if these are authentic. They are sergio rossi cachet pumps. The seller is icyhothoopz.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/SERGIO-ROSSI-BR...27613?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a6188545d


----------



## nillacobain

nillacobain said:


> Item: MBMJ mouse flats
> Seller: ID utente onlyforyouvintage
> Item no: 300505639057
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.it/SCARPE-BELLERINE...505639057?pt=Donna_Scarpe&hash=item45f7882891
> TIA


 

Any idea about these? TIA again


----------



## layd3k

Women's Tod's Degas Ballerina Flats - White 41 11 NIB
Seller : modchikstuff
Item #: 130454433205
Link : http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...#ht_4751wt_989

I also posted this in the Tods thread but it does not seem to get much action over there so I wanted to try here, as well...if it is allowed! I just bought these and the price is absolutely amazing..the seller prevously had them at almost 200US and lowered them to 100US or best offer! I just hope I did not make a mistake and would liek to find out before I send my payment! TIA!


----------



## dreamlet

Can you please authenticate these Prada shoes? Thanks!

Item: New Prada Black Antic Soft Ballet Flats Shoes 38.5 $550
Listing Number: 120661601947
Seller: downtowngal
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## dallas

dreamlet said:


> Can you please authenticate these Prada shoes? Thanks!
> 
> Item: New Prada Black Antic Soft Ballet Flats Shoes 38.5 $550
> Listing Number: 120661601947
> Seller: downtowngal
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT



These look good to me.


----------



## 20thcenturyfox

Got my Christmas present early from my mom... brand new UGGS, someone *PLEASE* authenticate!  I neeeeed to know if they're real, I really hope my mom did not get ripped off but I feel awful asking her where she got them!!

Classic Short UGGs in Black size 6:

http://picasaweb.google.com/zepsand/Uggs?authkey=Gv1sRgCPat4IWIzqPMqAE#

Thanks in advance!!!  These are my first pair of UGGs so i really have no idea.  Also, if you need more pics, please please please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Alaska

hmmm I have never bought uggs on ebay, please help


Item: UGG AUSTRALIA WOMENS BOOT PLUMDALE ESPRESSO 6 7 8 9 10
Listing Number: 390271238638
Seller: valuesoldier26
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/UGG-AUSTRALIA-W...?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item99abcf021a


----------



## BeenBurned

20thcenturyfox said:


> Got my Christmas present early from my mom... brand new UGGS, someone *PLEASE* authenticate!  I neeeeed to know if they're real, I really hope my mom did not get ripped off but I feel awful asking her where she got them!!
> 
> Classic Short UGGs in Black size 6:
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/zepsand/Uggs?authkey=Gv1sRgCPat4IWIzqPMqAE#
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!  These are my first pair of UGGs so i really have no idea.  Also, if you need more pics, please please please don't hesitate to ask.


I think they appear to be good.

If they came from ebay or online, please post a link.


----------



## BeenBurned

Alaska said:


> hmmm I have never bought uggs on ebay, please help
> 
> 
> Item: UGG AUSTRALIA WOMENS BOOT PLUMDALE ESPRESSO 6 7 8 9 10
> Listing Number: 390271238638
> Seller: valuesoldier26
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/UGG-AUSTRALIA-W...?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item99abcf021a


I'm not sure about this seller. Although from some of the pictures, they look okay, he doesn't show good clear closeups of anything. The size tags (both sides) and the soles are important. 

But my main worry is the quantity of boots and variety of sizes and styles he has. It's nearly impossible to find that much variety in a legitimate discount store and Uggs doesn't allow their authorized resellers to sell on ebay. Also, if the seller is buying directly from Uggs, either online or from their outlets, they wouldn't sell in that quantity. And Uggs outlets don't have prices that an ebay seller would be able to make much money on. 

In fact, I've found their outlet prices to be higher than DSW and Marshalls. The problem is that you can't get the variety at DSW or Marshalls that you'd find at the outlet.

I don't know whether the seller has authentic or not, but there are enough red flags that I'd be very careful.


----------



## 20thcenturyfox

BeenBurned said:


> I think they appear to be good.
> 
> If they came from ebay or online, please post a link.



Thank you! I think they are too, but you can never be too sure.  I know for sure they aren't ebay (my mom doesn't ebay at all)

Second opinions are always welcome


----------



## Alaska

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not sure about this seller. Although from some of the pictures, they look okay, he doesn't show good clear closeups of anything. The size tags (both sides) and the soles are important.
> 
> But my main worry is the quantity of boots and variety of sizes and styles he has. It's nearly impossible to find that much variety in a legitimate discount store and Uggs doesn't allow their authorized resellers to sell on ebay. Also, if the seller is buying directly from Uggs, either online or from their outlets, they wouldn't sell in that quantity. And Uggs outlets don't have prices that an ebay seller would be able to make much money on.
> 
> In fact, I've found their outlet prices to be higher than DSW and Marshalls. The problem is that you can't get the variety at DSW or Marshalls that you'd find at the outlet.
> 
> I don't know whether the seller has authentic or not, but there are enough red flags that I'd be very careful.


 
Thank you- I'll ask for more pictures before I BIN.


----------



## BeenBurned

Alaska said:


> Thank you- I'll ask for more pictures before I BIN.


You're welcome.


----------



## thoang0705

Anyone good at YSL?

Item: YSL Mary Jane
Listing Number: 130461777169
Seller: lenkainbe
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130461777169&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## dallas

thoang0705 said:


> Anyone good at YSL?
> 
> Item: YSL Mary Jane
> Listing Number: 130461777169
> Seller: lenkainbe
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130461777169&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Authentic.


----------



## chaoz

hi ladies! was hoping if someone could tell me if this is authentic!thanks 

http://cgi.ebay.com/MIU-MIU-BLACK-P...01490?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4155705d32


----------



## dallas

chaoz said:


> hi ladies! was hoping if someone could tell me if this is authentic!thanks
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MIU-MIU-BLACK-P...01490?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4155705d32



These look good.


----------



## Felle1984

Item: Prada Mauve Scallop Edge Leather Heels Pump
Listing Number: 310282890218
Seller: mushroom_city
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Stunning-Pra...90218?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item483e4d2bea

I'm hoping that this sizing runs true to fit!


----------



## Lyn2005

Hi! HG shoe, could anyone offer an opinion on these Manolo silver Sedarabys? Thanks in advance 

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=140491108667&index=6&nav=WATCHING&nid=99236807338


----------



## dallas

Felle1984 said:


> Item: Prada Mauve Scallop Edge Leather Heels Pump
> Listing Number: 310282890218
> Seller: mushroom_city
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Stunning-Pra...90218?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item483e4d2bea
> 
> I'm hoping that this sizing runs true to fit!



Look good.



Lyn2005 said:


> Hi! HG shoe, could anyone offer an opinion on these Manolo silver Sedarabys? Thanks in advance
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=140491108667&index=6&nav=WATCHING&nid=99236807338



These look good.


----------



## Nhu Nhu

Hi Ladies,

Can someone please help me authenticate these Chloe wedge sandals? Please help me! I just won these and am crossing my fingers hoping that they are real.

Item: Authentic Chloe Wedge Sandal Shoe Platform 35/5
Item no: 170582434640
Seller: jax1506
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170582434640&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Notes: attached are additional pictures of the shoes that the seller sent me.

Your help is GREATLY appreciated!!!


----------



## dallas

Nhu Nhu said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can someone please help me authenticate these Chloe wedge sandals? Please help me! I just won these and am crossing my fingers hoping that they are real.
> 
> Item: Authentic Chloe Wedge Sandal Shoe Platform 35/5
> Item no: 170582434640
> Seller: jax1506
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170582434640&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Notes: attached are additional pictures of the shoes that the seller sent me.
> 
> Your help is GREATLY appreciated!!!



I am not a Chloe gal but these look to be very good quality and I'd be suprised if they were fake. 
Hopefully one of our Chloe gals will chime in to help you.


----------



## Nhu Nhu

Thank you so much Dallas!!!


----------



## ilovefashion87

help with these
Item  name: tribtoo
item number:180604703526
seller id:chemistry_101 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...ps=63&clkid=5972198681731132040#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## lulubado

*MANOLO BLAHNIK destroyed denim heel ankle boots sz. 40
seller:   **rudyblues* 
Item number:   260711827330 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260711827330&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Comment:  Is there a Manolo 
Blahnik thread?  Sorry for posting here if so....


----------



## dallas

Nhu Nhu said:


> Thank you so much Dallas!!!



You're welcome.



ilovefashion87 said:


> help with these
> Item  name: tribtoo
> item number:180604703526
> seller id:chemistry_101
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...ps=63&clkid=5972198681731132040#ht_500wt_1156




These look okay so far, but could you please ask for a clear, close up picture of the sole?




lulubado said:


> *MANOLO BLAHNIK destroyed denim heel ankle boots sz. 40
> seller:   **rudyblues*
> Item number:   260711827330
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260711827330&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Comment:  Is there a Manolo
> Blahnik thread?  Sorry for posting here if so....



Could you please ask for a clear picture of the insole? (I know it's a little tricky with boots but I would like to see the label.) So far these look okay.


----------



## JODES83

Hi Ladies

I'm hoping to get the top ones authenticated before the auction finishes in a couple of hours please.

Item: Christian Dior black gladiator sandals NEW 38/8 Extreme
Listing Number: 290514885004
Seller: lisatravel2 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290514885004&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Item: DIOR EXTREME GLADIATOR SANDALS
Listing Number: 120664742343
Seller: kikomanye 
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120664742343&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## dallas

JODES83 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I'm hoping to get the top ones authenticated before the auction finishes in a couple of hours please.
> 
> Item: Christian Dior black gladiator sandals NEW 38/8 Extreme
> Listing Number: 290514885004
> Seller: lisatravel2
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290514885004&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Item: DIOR EXTREME GLADIATOR SANDALS
> Listing Number: 120664742343
> Seller: kikomanye
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120664742343&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



1. Look good.
2. Could you please ask for clear, close up pictures of the sole and the buckle?


----------



## Aksiominka

Can you please authenticate these shoes from Giuseppe Zanotti?
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/view...e=Description&index=0&nav=WON&nid=93972223956
Is this seller reputable and do shoes look authentic?
Any opinion is welcomed. They look fine to me but I would like to hear opinion from professionals! 
Thank you very much.


----------



## hazeltt

Are these Lanvin flats authentic?

Item: NEW IN BOX RED WINE LEATHER LANVIN BALLET FLATS SZ.37
Item Number: 260711484860
Seller: bienvenuedansmondressing
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/NEW-BOX-RED-WINE...84860?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cb39d8dbc

Thank you!


----------



## cmataka

hi there.  i'm interested in these for my wife -- would you please give me your expert opinion?  fwiw, item location is france.

Item: NIB NEUF Escarpins GIVENCHY cuir noir
Listing Number: 250749327203
Seller: hongrouge
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250749327203

merci and HNY!


----------



## dallas

Aksiominka said:


> Can you please authenticate these shoes from Giuseppe Zanotti?
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/view...e=Description&index=0&nav=WON&nid=93972223956
> Is this seller reputable and do shoes look authentic?
> Any opinion is welcomed. They look fine to me but I would like to hear opinion from professionals!
> Thank you very much.



These look okay.



hazeltt said:


> Are these Lanvin flats authentic?
> 
> Item: NEW IN BOX RED WINE LEATHER LANVIN BALLET FLATS SZ.37
> Item Number: 260711484860
> Seller: bienvenuedansmondressing
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/NEW-BOX-RED-WINE...84860?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cb39d8dbc
> 
> Thank you!



I think these are good but perhaps wait for a Lanvin gal to chime in.



cmataka said:


> hi there.  i'm interested in these for my wife -- would you please give me your expert opinion?  fwiw, item location is france.
> 
> Item: NIB NEUF Escarpins GIVENCHY cuir noir
> Listing Number: 250749327203
> Seller: hongrouge
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250749327203
> 
> merci and HNY!



These look good.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Item Name: ST miu printed flowers w/Crystals bootie Heel Beige 5.1
Item number: 270656164272
Seller ID: dwardlain
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ST-miu-printed-f...#ht_6941wt_859

My concern is that it doesn't say Miu Miu, on the insole. I can't quite see what it says aswell. :\ the thing that makes me think "well maybe it's real" is that it says this is the world's top rated seller.


----------



## dallas

LouboutinHottie said:


> Item Name: ST miu printed flowers w/Crystals bootie Heel Beige 5.1
> Item number: 270656164272
> Seller ID: dwardlain
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ST-miu-printed-f...#ht_6941wt_859
> 
> My concern is that it doesn't say Miu Miu, on the insole. I can't quite see what it says aswell. :\ the thing that makes me think "well maybe it's real" is that it says this is the world's top rated seller.



These are not Miu Miu, they are nasty fakes.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

dallas said:


> These are not Miu Miu, they are nasty fakes.


 

Good thing I have this forum xD thank you.


----------



## dallas

You're very welcome.


----------



## Ives927

Can someone tell me if these are real? Is the site trustworthy?

http://www.italian-boutique.com/en/prada-mens-shoes-commando-black-leather-p-295.html


----------



## Aksiominka

Thank you very much *dallas*!


----------



## Renabean

Hi all!

I am looking to add to my ever growing shoe family and would be grateful if you could tell me if these Blahniks are real or not?

Thanks in advance

Name: Pink Manolo Blahniks
Item no: 320637673600
Seller ID:yvonne583  
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....73600&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#ht_500wt_1156

I also asked her for additional pictures.

Thanks


----------



## troipattes

dallas said:


> Could you please post  clear, close up pics. of the sole and insole?




Hi Dallas

Sorry for answering so late. Here are the attached pictures

Many thanks !


----------



## starlv

Hi, 

Appreciate help to authenticate these shoes... TIA!!!

Item Name: Car Shoe by Prada Gold HEELS 
Item no.: -
Seller: from a friend 
Link: http://s826.photobucket.com/albums/zz188/starlv_album/Car Shoe/


----------



## dallas

Aksiominka said:


> Thank you very much *dallas*!



You're welcome.



Renabean said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I am looking to add to my ever growing shoe family and would be grateful if you could tell me if these Blahniks are real or not?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Name: Pink Manolo Blahniks
> Item no: 320637673600
> Seller ID:yvonne583
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....73600&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> I also asked her for additional pictures.
> 
> Thanks



These look okay.



troipattes said:


> Hi Dallas
> 
> Sorry for answering so late. Here are the attached pictures
> 
> Many thanks !



These look good to me.



starlv said:


> Hi,
> 
> Appreciate help to authenticate these shoes... TIA!!!
> 
> Item Name: Car Shoe by Prada Gold HEELS
> Item no.: -
> Seller: from a friend
> Link: http://s826.photobucket.com/albums/zz188/starlv_album/Car Shoe/



Sorry, I'm not much help with these cos I haven't seen this style before but I will say, they look to be very well made.


----------



## troipattes

Ouuuuffff !!!! Perfect, thanks a lot !


----------



## dallas

^ You're welcome.


----------



## prinzes_kelly

hi..
May i know are these Prada shoes authentic?TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/PRADA-Brown-lea...en_s_Shoes&hash=item45f755f1fc#ht_4241wt_1141

http://cgi.ebay.com/Prada-NEW-Ankle...en_s_Shoes&hash=item43a44d6d57#ht_1306wt_1141


----------



## Renabean

Thanks Dallas!


----------



## izumi_star

Hi, are these Manolo Blahniks authentic?

Name: Manolo Blahnik New Black Oh so Feminine Evening shoe
Item no: 250696067400Seller id: mybottomdrawer09



Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250696067400&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dallas

prinzes_kelly said:


> hi..
> May i know are these Prada shoes authentic?TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PRADA-Brown-lea...en_s_Shoes&hash=item45f755f1fc#ht_4241wt_1141
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Prada-NEW-Ankle...en_s_Shoes&hash=item43a44d6d57#ht_1306wt_1141



Both auctions look okay.



Renabean said:


> Thanks Dallas!



You're welcome.



izumi_star said:


> Hi, are these Manolo Blahniks authentic?
> 
> Name: Manolo Blahnik New Black Oh so Feminine Evening shoe
> Item no: 250696067400Seller id: mybottomdrawer09
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250696067400&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Thanks in advance!



These are authentic.


----------



## starlv

dallas said:


> Sorry, I'm not much help with these cos I haven't seen this style before but I will say, they look to be very well made.


 
Thanks Dallas!!! Appreciate it

Can I trouble you again with these Chanel shoes... Thank u so much!!!

Item name: Chanel Oxford Black /White Shoes Size 36.5
Item no.: -
Seller: -
Link: http://s826.photobucket.com/albums/zz188/starlv_album/Chanel Black White Boots/

Item name: Chanel Black Leather Boots - Size 37
Item no.: -
Seller: decadestwo1
Link: http://s826.photobucket.com/albums/zz188/starlv_album/Chanel Black Leather Boots/

Item name: Chanel Beige Leather Strap 3" Heels Shoes EU 37.5 UK4.5
Item no.: 130459469843
Seller: flogitu
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...43&si=nU3khdn6kwVf764R0HtSDY5gvwY%3D&viewitem
Additional pics: http://s826.photobucket.com/albums/zz188/starlv_album/Chanel Beige Leather Heels/


----------



## heroesgirl88

Hi I'm asking about this website in general:
http://www.reverieshoes.com/cplist.asp

is it too good to be true? Are they selling real stuff? thanks in advance


----------



## BeenBurned

heroesgirl88 said:


> Hi I'm asking about this website in general:
> http://www.reverieshoes.com/cplist.asp
> 
> is it too good to be true? Are they selling real stuff? thanks in advance


They sell fakes. They're based in China and are selling brands that aren't available from Chinese wholesalers and certainly not available at the prices shown.


----------



## Bohoromantic

> Hi,
> 
> i bought these shoes from huuto.net, a local eBay from Finland. They should be authentic Manolo Blahnic shoes. They look like it, and the previous owner said she bought them from Kuwait, a shop called Villamoda. I checked that shop and found the site. That shop was part of a huge mall full of designer shops.
> The problem is that I can't seem to find this model from the net even I have tried searching. Does anyone know that does Manolo Blahnik have this shoe model? What model it is?
> I really hope they are not fake, they seem to be authentic from the pictures..
> I'm still waiting for the shoes, haven't received them yet.



Villa moda is rumored to sell fakes as well as originals thats all i will say.


----------



## dallas

starlv said:


> Thanks Dallas!!! Appreciate it
> 
> Can I trouble you again with these Chanel shoes... Thank u so much!!!
> 
> Item name: Chanel Oxford Black /White Shoes Size 36.5
> Item no.: -
> Seller: -
> Link: http://s826.photobucket.com/albums/zz188/starlv_album/Chanel Black White Boots/
> 
> Item name: Chanel Black Leather Boots - Size 37
> Item no.: -
> Seller: decadestwo1
> Link: http://s826.photobucket.com/albums/zz188/starlv_album/Chanel Black Leather Boots/
> 
> Item name: Chanel Beige Leather Strap 3" Heels Shoes EU 37.5 UK4.5
> Item no.: 130459469843
> Seller: flogitu
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...43&si=nU3khdn6kwVf764R0HtSDY5gvwY%3D&viewitem
> Additional pics: http://s826.photobucket.com/albums/zz188/starlv_album/Chanel Beige Leather Heels/




All look good to me.


----------



## tmoney

item name: manolo blahnik pumps
seller id:gigischicboutique
item numbber:110631699034

working link:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110631699034&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:ITking link:

I would like to wear these to a wedding what do you experts think?  thanks!


----------



## dallas

tmoney said:


> item name: manolo blahnik pumps
> seller id:gigischicboutique
> item numbber:110631699034
> 
> working link:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110631699034&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:ITking link:
> 
> I would like to wear these to a wedding what do you experts think?  thanks!



They look good to me.


----------



## tmoney

dallas said:


> They look good to me.


 

ya! thanks so much


----------



## beatnik

Hi,

I would like to buy these shoes from Marc Jacobs, but i heard that there was a lot of fakes !! (especially for the flat 'mouse')
Could anyone help me with the authentification ?? Are they real ? Should I ask for another picture ??

thanx a lot

http://www.vestiairedecopines.com/ballerines-souris-marc-by-marc-jacobs-marc-jacobs.shtml


----------



## mopritt

Can anyone help me with these manolos? Thank you!!

Link:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...3%2BTHA%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT
Seller: fashionjournal
Item Number: 230569900561


----------



## starlv

dallas said:


> All look good to me.


 
Thank you so much, Dallas!!! Really really appreciate your help


----------



## dallas

tmoney said:


> ya! thanks so much



You're welcome.



mopritt said:


> Can anyone help me with these manolos? Thank you!!
> 
> Link:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...3%2BTHA%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> Seller: fashionjournal
> Item Number: 230569900561



These look to be authentic but gosh, they've done some miles.



starlv said:


> Thank you so much, Dallas!!! Really really appreciate your help



You're welcome.


----------



## indiglow

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Tory-Burch-Sere...68761?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2eb2822339
Seller: amityb
Item #: 200563368761

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/TORY-BURCH-Blac...25877?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3364073475
Seller: kyu187
Item #: 220721525877

Please & ty.


----------



## beatnik

beatnik said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to buy these shoes from Marc Jacobs, but i heard that there was a lot of fakes !! (especially for the flat 'mouse')
> Could anyone help me with the authentification ?? Are they real ? Should I ask for another picture ??
> 
> thanx a lot
> 
> http://www.vestiairedecopines.com/ballerines-souris-marc-by-marc-jacobs-marc-jacobs.shtml



Please, would somebody help me ?
I searched the web to find the exact same flat of Marc Jacobs (link above). To see the original price and also, if the mouse (design) was correct... But i'm no specialist.
Please, anyone ?

Thank you so much in advance


----------



## thoang0705

Anyone good with Giuseppe Zanotti?

Item Name: Giuseppe Zanotti NWOB BLK Patent Yellow Silk Sandals
Item No: 270688926983
Seller: squam8
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270688926983&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## dallas

thoang0705 said:


> Anyone good with Giuseppe Zanotti?
> 
> Item Name: Giuseppe Zanotti NWOB BLK Patent Yellow Silk Sandals
> Item No: 270688926983
> Seller: squam8
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270688926983&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



These look to be okay. but could you please ask for a close up picture of the insole?


----------



## Fragrance

http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/1295/picture027t.jpg
http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/5...cture028nx.jpg
http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/6882/picture029j.jpg
http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/774/picture030jo.jpg
^ she's selling these for $135. seeems tooo good !
these pictures are huge thats why they are just links


----------



## Lady Moe

I don't know if there authentic but they were just on sale somewhere. Check uggs deals in deals and steals.


----------



## cutekateN

The picture of the shoe on the box is just the normal Bailey Button and the shoe is a Bailey Button Triple which is suspicious and I just went and checked my Bailey Button Triples which I bought at the Ugg Store in SoHo and they don't have that hologram-y thing next to the sizing tag and the Ugg tag on the back the word "australia" looks kind of scribble-y not clear like authentic Uggs but that could just be a bad picture 

Sorry if that was a bit ramble-y but I don't think they are authentic.


----------



## cutekateN

Oh, and the sizing tag says they are a 7 but the box says they are a 6...


----------



## Fragrance

^ oh, the different shoe and different box could be cause she sells a few different pairs of shoes and just took pictures at different times. yeah, i'm suspicous of the hologram on the inside tag too. i thought the hologram tag was only suppose to be on the box !


----------



## cutekateN

Oh that makes sense... mine definitely don't have a hologram


----------



## Fragrance

^ i hear only the left pair has the hologram. not too sure though, the price seems too cheap. $135 for baily button and short uggs. :S


----------



## butterflygyrl

the hologram is a new thing on the Uggs. I just bought some at Nordstrom last week and they had the hologram. If you go on ugg's official website you can see information about it. It's actually to help figure out if it's real.

http://www.uggaustralia.com/counterfeit.aspx

Go to the tab that says "what we're doing"


----------



## cutekateN

Oh, wow! I didn't know that! I went and checked my left shoe and it was there... so maybe they are authentic? Thats the last time I try to authenticate anything lol obviously i'm not good at this


----------



## Fragrance

^ thanks guyssssss ! i'm gonna say they are authentic .


----------



## BeenBurned

Fragrance said:


> http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/1295/picture027t.jpg
> http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/5...cture028nx.jpg
> http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/6882/picture029j.jpg
> http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/774/picture030jo.jpg
> ^ she's selling these for $135. seeems tooo good !
> these pictures are huge thats why they are just links


Is this an ebay listing? Please post a link to the listing and the seller's ID.

I'd like to see a picture of the full size tag with the style number showing. 

And if you email her, ask about the box.


----------



## butterflygyrl

http://img403.imageshack.us/i/dsc02043e.jpg/

http://img513.imageshack.us/i/dsc02044t.jpg/

http://img525.imageshack.us/i/dsc02045z.jpg/

http://img209.imageshack.us/i/dsc02046s.jpg/

Can anyone who has older Ugg Cardy boots check and see if yours look like mine? Specifically the sole.  The Ugg website has a different sole and my other pair of cardy have the same sole shown on the Ugg website http://www.uggaustralia.com/Product...ppc&s_kwcid=TC|6895|UGG cardy||S|p|7022785620

I got these from Nordstrom.com, talked to customer service and they told me it might be because sometimes older pairs are still part of their stock and I could exchange if I wanted to but they check every pair of Uggs to make sure they are authentic... not sure if it's worth mailing it back.  It also came in a weird cheap plastic bag wrapping (instead of the normal Ugg printed bags) and the shoes did not have liners in them to keep them in form.  There was no card inside the box from Ugg either.  Makes me worry someone else bought some Uggs, then returned them with fake ones in the box instead.

Thanks very much if anyone has help!


----------



## BeenBurned

butterflygyrl said:


> http://img403.imageshack.us/i/dsc02043e.jpg/
> 
> http://img513.imageshack.us/i/dsc02044t.jpg/
> 
> http://img525.imageshack.us/i/dsc02045z.jpg/
> 
> http://img209.imageshack.us/i/dsc02046s.jpg/
> 
> Can anyone who has older Ugg Cardy boots check and see if yours look like mine? Specifically the sole.  The Ugg website has a different sole and my other pair of cardy have the same sole shown on the Ugg website http://www.uggaustralia.com/ProductDetails.aspx?gID=w&productID=5819&model=Classic+Cardy&source=ggl_ppc&s_kwcid=TC|6895|UGG%20cardy||S|p|7022785620
> 
> I got these from Nordstrom.com, talked to customer service and they told me it might be because sometimes older pairs are still part of their stock and I could exchange if I wanted to but they check every pair of Uggs to make sure they are authentic... not sure if it's worth mailing it back.  It also came in a weird cheap plastic bag wrapping (instead of the normal Ugg printed bags) and the shoes did not have liners in them to keep them in form.  There was no card inside the box from Ugg either.  Makes me worry someone else bought some Uggs, then returned them with fake ones in the box instead.
> 
> Thanks very much if anyone has help!


I think they look okay but I'd like to see both sides of the size tag inside the boot.


----------



## butterflygyrl

here you go and thanks for the input. i also put in a picture of the tag from my other pair... the tags both say the same thing but the gray boots had a different kind of material for the tag.  the gray in general also have a more flimsy thinner feel to the material... i may just exchange these for peace of mind.

http://img708.imageshack.us/i/dsc02048oz.jpg/
http://img25.imageshack.us/i/dsc02047t.jpg/

my red pair
http://img708.imageshack.us/i/dsc02049n.jpg/
http://img508.imageshack.us/i/dsc02050b.jpg/


----------



## Fragrance

BeenBurned said:


> Is this an ebay listing? Please post a link to the listing and the seller's ID.
> 
> I'd like to see a picture of the full size tag with the style number showing.
> 
> And if you email her, ask about the box.


 facebook seller.
that's all the pictures so provided me with.


----------



## BeenBurned

butterflygyrl said:


> here you go and thanks for the input. i also put in a picture of the tag from my other pair... the tags both say the same thing but the gray boots had a different kind of material for the tag.  the gray in general also have a more flimsy thinner feel to the material... i may just exchange these for peace of mind.
> 
> http://img708.imageshack.us/i/dsc02048oz.jpg/
> http://img25.imageshack.us/i/dsc02047t.jpg/
> 
> my red pair
> http://img708.imageshack.us/i/dsc02049n.jpg/
> http://img508.imageshack.us/i/dsc02050b.jpg/


I think they're fine although there are slight differences in the backs of the tags.

I've seen both the thicker cloth (like the gray ones) and the more "paper-y" tag (like the red) on authentic boots. I've also seen both the older zig zag soles as well as the newer "sun ray" shaped design. 

The front of the tag is exactly like mine and the soles are identical. 

But the back of the tag is slightly different. My back of the tag is at a 90-degree angle, with the text written across and the fold vertically on the right. Also, where your back of the tag is blank (under the F number), my tag has patent pending info. 

I've attached pictures of my tags and soles for comparison.


----------



## butterflygyrl

Beenburned- thank you for the pics and help! Wonder if maybe the patent isn't pending anymore and that's why it's not there on mine?  

Well, I called Nordstrom and they said it's no problem to exchange and they will just send me a new pair with all proper packaging and I just have to mail back the ones I got.  So I think since it's not a big hassle I will just do that so I don't wonder about this forever  

thanks again.


----------



## BeenBurned

butterflygyrl said:


> Beenburned- thank you for the pics and help! Wonder if maybe the patent isn't pending anymore and that's why it's not there on mine?
> 
> Well, I called Nordstrom and they said it's no problem to exchange and they will just send me a new pair with all proper packaging and I just have to mail back the ones I got.  So I think since it's not a big hassle I will just do that so I don't wonder about this forever
> 
> thanks again.


I do understand your concern. 

I'm fairly good at recognizing fake Uggs but I almost got stuck recently with the most "amazingly good" fake slippers. (I did end up returning them.) The size tag (both sides) were perfect but it was the location of the tag that was slightly off. The fur was only slightly coarser than it should be but the insole didn't have the "give" that it should have had. It was almost like cardboard under the shearling. 

The sole had the "sun" imprint but the imprints had slightly rounded edges and weren't as crisp as they should have been. I did a side-by-side comparison to my others (that I knew were authentic) and it was only with the side-by-side that the differences were glaring.

These were really "scary good" and I suspect that someone did a buy-and-switch and that's how those fakes ended up at a legitimate store. 

Since Nordies is accommodating you with an exchange, that's definitely the route to take.


----------



## shoesgirl2010

Ok so I am new to this site and still trying to figure it out. I posted this on the Authenticate YSL but no one could help. I want to buy these YSL's but not sure if they are authentic or not? Or do you know where I can post these pictures to authenticate them, tried to find it but couldnt. THANKS in advance!!!! Would appreciate anyones knowledge on these YSL tributes!! SO what do you think before I purchase?


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello,
I bought these recently and would like to have them authenticated.

http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/gucci clogs/

Thank you


----------



## dallas

shoesgirl2010 said:


> Ok so I am new to this site and still trying to figure it out. I posted this on the Authenticate YSL but no one could help. I want to buy these YSL's but not sure if they are authentic or not? Or do you know where I can post these pictures to authenticate them, tried to find it but couldnt. THANKS in advance!!!! Would appreciate anyones knowledge on these YSL tributes!! SO what do you think before I purchase?



These do not look good.



soleilbrun said:


> Hello,
> I bought these recently and would like to have them authenticated.
> 
> http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/gucci clogs/
> 
> Thank you



These look good to me.


----------



## soleilbrun

dallas said:


> These do not look good.
> 
> 
> 
> These look good to me.


 
Thank you very much Dallas, again.  You are the bestest!


----------



## dallas

You're very welcome.


----------



## wis3ly

Hi yall,
I don't know if there are fake TOMS shoes but here it goes:

Name: Toms Canvas Classic Natural Print Flats Size 7 NIB
Item #: 260720252552
Seller: dusik0808 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Toms-Canvas-Cla...men_s_Shoes&hash=item3cb4235688#ht_1823wt_905

Seller has tons of these and have sold many also. I checked the feedback but the listings are all private...

Toolhaus:

http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=dusik0808+&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home


----------



## ilovefashion87

item name: ysl tribtoo
item number:170590883418
seller id:enigma.fl
link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170590883418#ht_733wt_1141


----------



## dallas

ilovefashion87 said:


> item name: ysl tribtoo
> item number:170590883418
> seller id:enigma.fl
> link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170590883418#ht_733wt_1141



These are good.


----------



## ilovefashion87

Thank you talked seller in to BIN they are mine im so excited



dallas said:


> These are good.


----------



## dallas

ilovefashion87 said:


> Thank you talked seller in to BIN they are mine im so excited



You're welcome. Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## jennih622

Thank you in advance!

Item name:VINTAGE auth Chanel two-toned Oxford brogues size 6.5!
Item number: 330518089252
Seller id: afashionistacloset 
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...089252&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## jennih622

one more!

Item name: Chanel Lace Up Vintage Leather Motorcycle Boots Size 37
Item number: 230572713475
Seller id: harleysdirect
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Chanel-Lace-Up-...men_s_Shoes&hash=item35af346603#ht_500wt_1156

Thanks so much!


----------



## dallas

jennih622 said:


> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item name:VINTAGE auth Chanel two-toned Oxford brogues size 6.5!
> Item number: 330518089252
> Seller id: afashionistacloset
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...089252&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156



These look authentic to me..



jennih622 said:


> one more!
> 
> Item name: Chanel Lace Up Vintage Leather Motorcycle Boots Size 37
> Item number: 230572713475
> Seller id: harleysdirect
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Chanel-Lace-Up-...men_s_Shoes&hash=item35af346603#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> Thanks so much!



These look good.


----------



## Srysa

Hello I'm very interested in these Manolo Blahniks could someone authenticate?
Item name: Manolo Blahnik Silver Strappy Sandal 37 $500
Item number:370473553092
Seller id: lindah0817
http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik-...53092?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item5641f1ccc4

Thanks in advance!


----------



## maryg1

looks good to me but would love a second thought:
item: dior shoes
item no: 200563473882
link: http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...473882&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3786wt_924


----------



## missty4

Hi there, 

Looking for my first pair of YSL trib sandals

Item name: YSL black patent "tribute" sandal platform SIZE 36 6
Item number: 110633338333
Seller: lahaina7475
Item link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...338333&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1131

Not many pictures. Let me know if there should be specific additional pictures to help authenticate. Thank you!


----------



## dallas

Srysa said:


> Hello I'm very interested in these Manolo Blahniks could someone authenticate?
> Item name: Manolo Blahnik Silver Strappy Sandal 37 $500
> Item number:370473553092
> Seller id: lindah0817
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik-...53092?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item5641f1ccc4
> 
> Thanks in advance!



These look to be authentic.



maryg1 said:


> looks good to me but would love a second thought:
> item: dior shoes
> item no: 200563473882
> link: http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...473882&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3786wt_924



Look good to me too but to be sure, can you please ask for a clear picture of the insole?



missty4 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Looking for my first pair of YSL trib sandals
> 
> Item name: YSL black patent "tribute" sandal platform SIZE 36 6
> Item number: 110633338333
> Seller: lahaina7475
> Item link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...338333&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1131
> 
> Not many pictures. Let me know if there should be specific additional pictures to help authenticate. Thank you!



So far these look good but I'd like to see a clear, close-up picture of the sole please, showing the logo and size.


----------



## DivaCrat09

Hi! I don't know if I should post here or the Chanel forum...TIA! 

Item name: 100% Authentic CHANEL Black Pumps Heels Shoes 381/2 8.5
Item number: 170590718004
Seller: nicaboo69
Item link: http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-C...18004?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27b7ffc834


----------



## themindofayn

Hi,
I was going to post a new thread, but I don't think I'm allowed since I just signed up (sorry if this is in the wrong place!). I really wanted some of the hot pink uggs (not the raspberry rose ones, the limited edition magenta ones), and everyone is sold out except sheepskinshoes.com. They have them for $123.50. They're expensive enough to make me believe that it's a legit site, but cheap enough to make me suspicious. They only have one pair left in my size, so I'm wondering if anyone has bought any off of sites like these? Is it a scam? Thanks! I really want to go ahead and get them before they're sold out, but I'm afraid of giving my credit card info if it's a scam. Ahhhh!


----------



## jas_bubbles

Hi guys,

Can anybody help to authenticate to see if this webbie sells real Tory Burch flats?

http://www.toryburchsales.net/

am really keen on purchasing!

TIA


----------



## wis3ly

wis3ly said:


> Hi yall,
> I don't know if there are fake TOMS shoes but here it goes:
> 
> Name: Toms Canvas Classic Natural Print Flats Size 7 NIB
> Item #: 260720252552
> Seller: dusik0808
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Toms-Canvas-Cla...men_s_Shoes&hash=item3cb4235688#ht_1823wt_905
> 
> Seller has tons of these and have sold many also. I checked the feedback but the listings are all private...
> 
> Toolhaus:
> 
> http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=dusik0808+&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home



Nobody's familiar with Toms?


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *wis3ly* 

                              Hi yall,
I don't know if there are fake TOMS shoes but here it goes:

Name: Toms Canvas Classic Natural Print Flats Size 7 NIB
Item #: 260720252552
Seller: dusik0808 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Toms-Canvas-Clas...#ht_1823wt_905

Seller has tons of these and have sold many also. I checked the feedback but the listings are all private...

Toolhaus:

http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?Use...ed+by&ref=home



wis3ly said:


> Nobody's familiar with Toms?


Personally, for a category like shoes (and other highly faked categories), private listings raise red flags in my mind. 

There's too much opportunity to hide a history of shill bidding, feedback padding and sales of fakes. 

Sorry. I'm no help with the authenticity question.


----------



## ilovefashion87

Hi I just received these want to make sure they are okay before I leave feedback


----------



## dallas

ilovefashion87 said:


> Hi I just received these want to make sure they are okay before I leave feedback



These look good. And lovely clear pictures too.


----------



## ilovefashion87

^^ thank you  it's my iPhone it takes pretty good pictures/-)


----------



## cwang

Hi, I'm hoping if someone could help me. I'm thinking to purchase this pair of shoes, but not sure if they're good. Please help me authenticate. TIA!

Item name: Manolo Blahnik Hangis
Item number: 370476238583
Seller id: lilshightrends33
URL: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370476238583&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## thoang0705

Tory Burch anyone?  TIA!

Item name: Tory Burch Reva Black Patent
Item number: 140500914538
Seller id: fatss516 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140500914538&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Item Name: Green Tory Burch
Item Number: 250759448231
Seller: chloe420dancing
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250759448231&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## bobeana

Hi, could you guys please authenticate these Manolos? I also posted this in another thread in a different part of the forum. They seem real, but the one thing I noticed on the very last picture is that the MANOLO BLAHNIK imprint in the leather sole that normally faces the same direction on both shoes is upside down on the bottom (i.e. left) shoe. Is this an indicator? Thanks.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390258410572&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## An123109

Do you know if seller: rc-fifth-ave  is legit? PRADA BLACK LEATHER PUMPS HEELS SHOES 36 1/2  
http://cgi.ebay.com/PRADA-BLACK-LEA...men_s_Shoes&hash=item1e60eb0615#ht_4033wt_887
Thanks for your help!


----------



## dallas

cwang said:


> Hi, I'm hoping if someone could help me. I'm thinking to purchase this pair of shoes, but not sure if they're good. Please help me authenticate. TIA!
> 
> Item name: Manolo Blahnik Hangis
> Item number: 370476238583
> Seller id: lilshightrends33
> URL: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370476238583&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



I don't know if it's the poor pictures, but these don't look good to me. There's something very strange about them. Please wait for a second opinion.



bobeana said:


> Hi, could you guys please authenticate these Manolos? I also posted this in another thread in a different part of the forum. They seem real, but the one thing I noticed on the very last picture is that the MANOLO BLAHNIK imprint in the leather sole that normally faces the same direction on both shoes is upside down on the bottom (i.e. left) shoe. Is this an indicator? Thanks.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390258410572&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



These are good. 



An123109 said:


> Do you know if seller: rc-fifth-ave  is legit? PRADA BLACK LEATHER PUMPS HEELS SHOES 36 1/2
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PRADA-BLACK-LEA...men_s_Shoes&hash=item1e60eb0615#ht_4033wt_887
> Thanks for your help!



These look good. I believe the seller is reputable.


----------



## ilovefashion87

Just got these in the mail, want to double check before leaving feedback


----------



## dallas

ilovefashion87 said:


> Just got these in the mail, want to double check before leaving feedback




You are on a roll! Authentic and very gorgeous.


----------



## chloeheartsme

Hi ladies,

Can you please authenticate these.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YSL-YVES-SAIN...men_s_Shoes&hash=item2eb2c03dd3#ht_1380wt_907

thanx xx


----------



## ilovefashion87

dallas said:


> You are on a roll! Authentic and very gorgeous.


----------



## ayuezr

Hi! I'm the winner but have yet to receive the shoes.  Appreciate if you could authenticate the shoes. TIA!

Item Name: YSL Tribute
Item Number:*290521391065
Seller ID: cuppies
Link:*http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...1391065&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_922


----------



## dallas

chloeheartsme said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can you please authenticate these.
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YSL-YVES-SAIN...men_s_Shoes&hash=item2eb2c03dd3#ht_1380wt_907
> 
> thanx xx



These look good.



ayuezr said:


> Hi! I'm the winner but have yet to receive the shoes.  Appreciate if you could authenticate the shoes. TIA!
> 
> Item Name: YSL Tribute
> Item Number:*290521391065
> Seller ID: cuppies
> Link:*http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...1391065&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_922



Oh dear. So far, these don't look good. I would like to see clear, close up pictures of the sole showing logo and size, a direct side on of the entire shoe and a pic. showing the numbers stamped on the inside please.


----------



## bobeana

I am having a really hard time with these. They look exactly like the black ones from Bergdorf Goodman I have seen, but I don't remember them ever actually making Sedaraby in scarlet red. Can you help me out? I know there are a TON of red fakes out there. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290522196403&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## dallas

bobeana said:


> I am having a really hard time with these. They look exactly like the black ones from Bergdorf Goodman I have seen, but I don't remember them ever actually making Sedaraby in scarlet red. Can you help me out? I know there are a TON of red fakes out there.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290522196403&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT




I don't see any red flags with this pair, so far they look authentic to me - although I would like to see a picture of the sole. The red is gorgeous.


----------



## cwang

Thank you very much!



dallas said:


> I don't know if it's the poor pictures, but these don't look good to me. There's something very strange about them. Please wait for a second opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> These are good.
> 
> 
> 
> These look good. I believe the seller is reputable.


----------



## saranga

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260724907509

has anyone purchased from this seller before?? i messaged her for "actual" pictures and she claims that this is an actual picture of the boots... i think she may have misunderstood what i was asking, but thought i'd post here anyway and see if anybody is familiar with this seller. thank you in advance!


----------



## bobeana

still waiting for sole pics of the red sederabys. 

what does everyone think about these jimmy choo's?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380309107080&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## dallas

bobeana said:


> still waiting for sole pics of the red sederabys.
> 
> what does everyone think about these jimmy choo's?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380309107080&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT




The Choos are good, from a reputable seller.


----------



## BeenBurned

saranga said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260724907509
> 
> has anyone purchased from this seller before?? i messaged her for "actual" pictures and she claims that this is an actual picture of the boots... i think she may have misunderstood what i was asking, but thought i'd post here anyway and see if anybody is familiar with this seller. thank you in advance!


I don't feel comfortable about that seller at all. 

Generally, those tiny pictures are indicative that the pictures were stolen from somewhere else. And the descriptions are also copied.

None of the seller's listings have enough pictures or the proper pictures to determine authenticity. And based on the quantity that the seller has, I'm skeptical.


----------



## ashleyjena

Hi, can anyone confirm authenticity of these Tory Burch Revas? I'm not that familiar with authenticating shoes

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150550014608&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thank you in advance!


----------



## ESQ.

LINK: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...#ht_500wt_1056
ITEM: YSL TRIBTOO SLINGBACK
ITEM NUMB: 110638924074

TY IN ADVANCE


----------



## rlallen

Lanvin men's high top trainers. _Um_-ing and _ah_-ing over their authenticity. All of my Lanvin shoes have come with the standard ribbon-fasten box, not a simple lift-off lid, but perhaps it is different for the menswear trainers? 

I have asked the seller for clear photographs of various angles and features but thought I would post up the ones they already provided first in case anyone on here can say with confidence: "fake!" 

I thank anyone in advance for their help:

Side view of trainer on top of box

Top of box

Front of shoe on top of box

P.S. Do let me know if there are any crucial shots/angles/features you usually ask for in case I have missed them out in my list to the seller, though I have been quite thorough.


----------



## chloeheartsme

Hi ladies thanks for authenticating these. The left pair however have two holes at the bottom of the sole. The seller has told me that the "The store where she  bought them did that to the shoes to evoid people returning them to the main store"

See a link to shoes here: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YSL-YVES-SAIN...ps=63&clkid=6597220338369039069#ht_1380wt_907


----------



## dallas

ESQ. said:


> LINK: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...#ht_500wt_1056
> ITEM: YSL TRIBTOO SLINGBACK
> ITEM NUMB: 110638924074
> 
> TY IN ADVANCE



So far I don't like the look of these. Could you please ask for close up pictures of the insole, sole, buckle, and a direct side on, no angles?



chloeheartsme said:


> Hi ladies thanks for authenticating these. The left pair however have two holes at the bottom of the sole. The seller has told me that the "The store where she  bought them did that to the shoes to evoid people returning them to the main store"
> 
> See a link to shoes here: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YSL-YVES-SAIN...ps=63&clkid=6597220338369039069#ht_1380wt_907



I have heard the same thing as the seller. I believe some of the shoes with these "vampire bites" may have been used for display and drilled/screwed into place on a platform.
I'm sure a cobbler could easily patch them up.


----------



## numero uno

hello new to this forum =)...got this from my bf as a present...dont know if they are authentic...any feedback would be great...TIA!

YSL Tribute pump dove suede

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ySz7sw9J8OiHq47aSI%3D&viewitem=#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## dallas

numero uno said:


> hello new to this forum =)...got this from my bf as a present...dont know if they are authentic...any feedback would be great...TIA!
> 
> YSL Tribute pump dove suede
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ySz7sw9J8OiHq47aSI%3D&viewitem=#ht_500wt_1156



Welcome to the forum.

The pictures in the auction don't really show much. Could you please post clear, close up pictures of the insole, the logo and size on the sole, and a direct side on?


----------



## numero uno

hope these are better...


----------



## LaurenM

Item: YSL Yves saint Laurent Trib too slingbacks 40
Listing Number: 280611939927
Seller: chasec408
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...K:MEWNX:IT

Comments: I'm 99.5% sure these are fake but I want to do my due diligence so I can tell the seller that after consulting with the foremost experts on the topic that they are indeed 100% fake. 

Additional pics:
http://home.comcast.net/~laurenmedwa...s/P1010016.JPG

http://home.comcast.net/~laurenmedwa...s/P1010018.JPG

http://home.comcast.net/~laurenmedwa...s/P1010020.JPG

http://home.comcast.net/~laurenmedwa...s/P1010021.JPG

http://home.comcast.net/~laurenmedwa...s/P1010024.JPG


----------



## holly923

can someone check these please?


----------



## chloeheartsme

Thanks a lot *Dallas*


----------



## dallas

numero uno said:


> hope these are better...



These look fake. 



LaurenM said:


> Item: YSL Yves saint Laurent Trib too slingbacks 40
> Listing Number: 280611939927
> Seller: chasec408
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...K:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Comments: I'm 99.5% sure these are fake but I want to do my due diligence so I can tell the seller that after consulting with the foremost experts on the topic that they are indeed 100% fake.
> 
> Additional pics:
> http://home.comcast.net/~laurenmedwa...s/P1010016.JPG
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~laurenmedwa...s/P1010018.JPG
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~laurenmedwa...s/P1010020.JPG
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~laurenmedwa...s/P1010021.JPG
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~laurenmedwa...s/P1010024.JPG



None of the links to your additional pictures work, but going by the auction pictures they don't look good.



holly923 said:


> can someone check these please?



These are fake.



chloeheartsme said:


> Thanks a lot *Dallas*



You're welcome.


----------



## numero uno

=/ thanks dallas


----------



## mgo845

Hello! I'm new and I need to authenticate these Manolos. I am a bit skeptical of what seems to be an orange "glue" right below the bow. Please let me know!!!!! 

Thanks!!!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/58818017@N03/5391307179/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/58818017@N03/5391909400/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/58818017@N03/5391307085/in/photostream/


----------



## dallas

mgo845 said:


> Hello! I'm new and I need to authenticate these Manolos. I am a bit skeptical of what seems to be an orange "glue" right below the bow. Please let me know!!!!!
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/58818017@N03/5391307179/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/58818017@N03/5391909400/in/photostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/58818017@N03/5391307085/in/photostream/



Welcome to the forum.
Could you please post pictures of the insole and the sole?


----------



## piaffe73

Hi Everyone! Any thoughts on these YSL Tributes in need of a dye touch up?

POSH YSL Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Purple black
Item #260727041066
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260727041066&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## kokhuiqi

Please help me authenticate!

Item: Lavin bllat flats in violet
URL: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310291390861&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

seller: mushroon_city

Thanks in advance (:


----------



## dallas

piaffe73 said:


> Hi Everyone! Any thoughts on these YSL Tributes in need of a dye touch up?
> 
> POSH YSL Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Purple black
> Item #260727041066
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260727041066&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Gosh, those poor shoes. These don't look good so far. Could you please ask for a clear, close up picture of the sole and a direct side on, taken on a flat surface? 



kokhuiqi said:


> Please help me authenticate!
> 
> Item: Lavin bllat flats in violet
> URL: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310291390861&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> seller: mushroon_city
> 
> Thanks in advance (:



I am sure these are good, from a very reputable seller.


----------



## ayuezr

Hi! I'm the winner but have yet to receive the shoes. Appreciate if you could authenticate the shoes. TIA!

Item Name: YSL Tribute
Item Number: 290521391065
Seller ID: cuppies
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_922

Oh dear. So far, these don't look good. I would like to see clear, close up pictures of the sole showing logo and size, a direct side on of the entire shoe and a pic. showing the numbers stamped on the inside please.

Hi Dallas!

The seller was away and finally posted pics requested. They are not as clear as both of us would like them to be but I hope you can authenticate the shoes based on them! TIA.


----------



## piaffe73

dallas said:


> Gosh, those poor shoes. These don't look good so far. Could you please ask for a clear, close up picture of the sole and a direct side on, taken on a flat surface?


 
Thanks for the comments Dallas, I sent the seller an email... We'll see if I get a reply, the circle of leather on the top of the shoe looked funny to me too, but that could just be the dye job...


----------



## dallas

ayuezr said:


> Hi! I'm the winner but have yet to receive the shoes. Appreciate if you could authenticate the shoes. TIA!
> 
> Item Name: YSL Tribute
> Item Number: 290521391065
> Seller ID: cuppies
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_922
> 
> Oh dear. So far, these don't look good. I would like to see clear, close up pictures of the sole showing logo and size, a direct side on of the entire shoe and a pic. showing the numbers stamped on the inside please.
> 
> Hi Dallas!
> 
> The seller was away and finally posted pics requested. They are not as clear as both of us would like them to be but I hope you can authenticate the shoes based on them! TIA.



Sorry, these are fake.


----------



## dallas

piaffe73 said:


> Thanks for the comments Dallas, I sent the seller an email... We'll see if I get a reply, the circle of leather on the top of the shoe looked funny to me too, but that could just be the dye job...



You're welcome. I'm pretty sure these are fake but just want to confirm.


----------



## ayuezr

dallas said:


> Sorry, these are fake.



Thanks Dallas!


----------



## dallas

^ You're welcome.


----------



## kokhuiqi

I am sure these are good said:
			
		

> Thanks a zillon (:


----------



## piaffe73

dallas said:


> Gosh, those poor shoes. These don't look good so far. Could you please ask for a clear, close up picture of the sole and a direct side on, taken on a flat surface?QUOTE]
> 
> Ok Dallas, the seller posted some more photos of these shoes
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260727041066&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> I don't know how helpful they'll be, but the seller was really accommodating to add more photos...
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## bobeana

hi everyone. i recently inquired about some jimmy choo's that dallas thought were good. now i have them at home and i'm not 100% convinced as i am not that familiar with non leather jimmy choo shoes. the only other pair i have are leather pumps. these are canvas sandals so i am not sure what the "rules" are. the box and dustbag look good. the label looks good to me, (although according to this website, one isn't supposed to see stitching on a label, but i don't see how else they would do that on canvas: http://www.ehow.com/how_2079625_spot-authentic-jimmy-choos.html) 
here are the things that make me just a tad suspicious:
1. i can't seem to find this style anywhere online
2. the rubber sole. but again, i am only familiar with the typical leather ones. i've seen pictures of the soles on other JC wedges and they look similar, but don't have the size imprinted like these. 
3. in my opinion, the sole isn't "seamlessly" attached to the shoe and it looks glued, not stitched. i can definitely see some subtle glue residues between sole and shoe and the wedge heel and footbed, not sure if it's that visible in the pictures.
4. the item came from hong kong. 

i know this seller has very good feedback, here is a link to the same pair in a different size. any input is appreciated. thanks very much!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lovely-Jimmy-Ch...03945?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item588c550449


----------



## dallas

piaffe73 said:


> dallas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, those poor shoes. These don't look good so far. Could you please ask for a clear, close up picture of the sole and a direct side on, taken on a flat surface?QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> piaffe73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Dallas, the seller posted some more photos of these shoes
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260727041066&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> I don't know how helpful they'll be, but the seller was really accommodating to add more photos...
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not helpful really. I'm going to go with fake.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## bobeana

These Manolos I bought used look totally real and the quality seems just like the store-bought ones I have, but there is just one little thing that is throwing me off. The MANOLO BLAHNIK imprints on the sole are not facing the same direction. On the right one it is upside down. On all other pairs I have ever seen, the imprint faces the same way as the label and they both face the same direction. What do you guys think about this? Thanks.


----------



## dallas

bobeana said:


> These Manolos I bought used look totally real and the quality seems just like the store-bought ones I have, but there is just one little thing that is throwing me off. The MANOLO BLAHNIK imprints on the sole are not facing the same direction. On the right one it is upside down. On all other pairs I have ever seen, the imprint faces the same way as the label and they both face the same direction. What do you guys think about this? Thanks.



Some of my Manolos are the same. These shoes are good and, for what it's worth, so are the Choos you bought from mushroom_city.


----------



## ashleyjena

hello, Here are 2 from the same seller, one is quite worn, so i'm unsure if it's possible to authenticate them, but what do you think?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150553725703&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150553724430&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

thank you in advance


----------



## piaffe73

dallas said:


> piaffe73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dallas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, those poor shoes. These don't look good so far. Could you please ask for a clear, close up picture of the sole and a direct side on, taken on a flat surface?QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Not helpful really. I'm going to go with fake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dallas!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## dallas

^ You're very welcome.


----------



## yslchaneljunkie

gorgeouss!!


----------



## bobeana

Thank you Dallas. I definitely love them all


----------



## singtong

hi, would anyone be able to authenticate some shoes for me....

item: black tribtoo pumps ysl
listing: 290527929834
seller: henriettaronson
link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Yves-Saint-Lau...item43a4d065ea

many thanks girls!


----------



## dallas

bobeana said:


> Thank you Dallas. I definitely love them all



You're welcome. Wear them in good health.



singtong said:


> hi, would anyone be able to authenticate some shoes for me....
> 
> item: black tribtoo pumps ysl
> listing: 290527929834
> seller: henriettaronson
> link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Yves-Saint-Lau...item43a4d065ea
> 
> many thanks girls!



Could you please ask for clear, close up pictures of the insole, sole, and a direct side on?


----------



## singtong

hey dallas the other images she sent me are:


----------



## singtong

i will also ask for the other shots, thanks


----------



## starbuck42

hi, can you tell me if they are fake or no ?
thanks a lot
http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290519614222&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## BeenBurned

starbuck42 said:


> hi, can you tell me if they are fake or no ?
> thanks a lot
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290519614222&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


Item: UGG rose neuves! RARES! 
Item #2: 90519614222
Seller: *sefeuyla*
Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290519614222&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Sorry. They're fake. 

Unfortunately, you've already left positive feedback for the seller.   Since you can't change the feedback, you should add a comment that the seller sold counterfeit Uggs. At least it might help to warn the next buyer that she sells fakes. 

Let the seller know that you want a full refund (including shipping). You shouldn't be out any money on a fake. 

If the seller refuses to refund, open a SNAD dispute.


----------



## starbuck42

thanks
the seller refuses to refund it because they are authentic. I make a payment by check, you believe that a refund will be possible?


----------



## BeenBurned

starbuck42 said:


> hi, can you tell me if they are fake or no ?
> thanks a lot
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290519614222&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT





BeenBurned said:


> Item: UGG rose neuves! RARES!
> Item #2: 90519614222
> Seller: *sefeuyla*
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290519614222&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Sorry. They're fake.
> 
> Unfortunately, you've already left positive feedback for the seller.   Since you can't change the feedback, you should add a comment that the seller sold counterfeit Uggs. At least it might help to warn the next buyer that she sells fakes.
> 
> Let the seller know that you want a full refund (including shipping). You shouldn't be out any money on a fake.
> 
> If the seller refuses to refund, open a SNAD dispute.





starbuck42 said:


> thanks
> the seller refuses to refund it because they are authentic. I make a payment by check, you believe that a refund will be possible?


The seller is either lying or she was duped by whoever she purchased from but the boots are absolutely fake. 

If the seller is denying a refund, then open a SNAD dispute: http://pages.ebay.com/help/buy/item-not-received.html

http://contact.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ContactCS&domain=Help&query=Resolve a Problem&fr=

You want to click that you bought an item that doesn't match the description. I don't know French so I'm not sure whether the seller used "authentic" or not to describe them but it *DOES NOT* matter. Every item MUST be authentic or it cannot be listed and it doesn't matter if the seller claims not to have described it as authentic. 

I also recommend sending the seller a link to this post.  *sefeuyla* is putting her account and reputation at risk.


----------



## starbuck42

thank you very much for your speed and your advice, I open a dispute now


----------



## starbuck42

is it possible to tell me what are the details that they say are false?


----------



## BeenBurned

starbuck42 said:


> thank you very much for your speed and your advice, I open a dispute now





starbuck42 said:


> is it possible to tell me what are the details that they say are false?


Good luck in the dispute. 

I pm'ed you the most obvious problems with the boots. The label on the back of the heel is placed too high, the inside size tag is the wrong shape. (Even though it's hard to see, enough is visible to tell it's wrong.)

I told you what the most obvious problem is in the PM. Too many fake-sellers hide or remove the evidence.


----------



## ashleyjena

Can anyone please authenticate these for me? I'm unfamiliar with Lanvin, so I really don't know. The seller says they were purchased from Barneys are are authentic, but pre-owned.

Item: Lanvin Ballet Flats
Item #: 150553724430
Seller: ekenterprise
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150553724430

Item: Lanvin Ballet Flats 
Item #: 150553725703
Seller: ekenterprise
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150553725703


----------



## dallas

ashleyjena said:


> Can anyone please authenticate these for me? I'm unfamiliar with Lanvin, so I really don't know. The seller says they were purchased from Barneys are are authentic, but pre-owned.
> 
> Item: Lanvin Ballet Flats
> Item #: 150553724430
> Seller: ekenterprise
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150553724430
> 
> Item: Lanvin Ballet Flats
> Item #: 150553725703
> Seller: ekenterprise
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150553725703



I am not a Lanvin gal, but looking at the wear on these, my_ hunch _is they are authentic. (I don't think crappy fakes would wear that like that, they would probably be more inclined to fall apart.) Hopefully one of out Lanvin gals will chime in to give you their opinion.


----------



## michellejy

Item: YSL Tribtoo Pumps
Item #: 120679053781
Seller: j4man!
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120679053781


Item: YSL Purple Python Tribute
Item #: 260730157423
Seller: dyell42483
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260730157423&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## closethoarder

Hi can you please help authenticate:

Item: Miu Miu Swallow Pumps
Item Number: 330525512423
Seller: sirsir17
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-MIU-shoes-p...12423?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4cf4db12e7

Thanks!


----------



## dallas

michellejy said:


> Item: YSL Tribtoo Pumps
> Item #: 120679053781
> Seller: j4man!
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120679053781
> 
> 
> Item: YSL Purple Python Tribute
> Item #: 260730157423
> Seller: dyell42483
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260730157423&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



1. These look good. 
2. Could you please ask for close up pictures, taken in daylight, of the size/logo on the sole, the insole, and the toe?



closethoarder said:


> Hi can you please help authenticate:
> 
> Item: Miu Miu Swallow Pumps
> Item Number: 330525512423
> Seller: sirsir17
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-MIU-shoes-p...12423?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4cf4db12e7
> 
> Thanks!



These do not look authentic to me.


----------



## michellejy

Thank you, dallas.


----------



## vixen894

COULD SOMEONE PLEASE HELP!  Need to know if they are real, so many fakes out there!
Item: YSL pumps
Item #: 220733317971
Seller: myud7963
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...SeDBB70%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT
TIA!


----------



## dallas

michellejy said:


> Thank you, dallas.



You're very welcome.  



vixen894 said:


> COULD SOMEONE PLEASE HELP!  Need to know if they are real, so many fakes out there!
> Item: YSL pumps
> Item #: 220733317971
> Seller: myud7963
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...SeDBB70%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> TIA!



Sorry, pictures are too dark. I have a feeling they are fake though. I would need to see close up, taken in daylight, pictures of the insole, sole (showing logo and size) and one of the shoe directly side on.


----------



## ashleyjena

Hi  Can anyone authenticate these for me? I have no idea what to look for on Tory Burch shoes and I know there are a lot of fakes, so I worry. 

Item: Tory Burch Reva Flats
Item #: 280622315697
Seller: ccmllc20 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Tory-Burch-Clas...15697?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item415664b8b1

Thank you in advance


----------



## indiglow

Hesitant to trust these when they have 0 feedback. :/ Please and thanks!

Item: Tory Burch Reva Flats
Item #: 280623692412
Seller: redman7876
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280623692412#ht_4172wt_1139


Item: Tory Burch Reva Flats
Item #: 150556717324
Seller: apaf785
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150556717324&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## clerins

Item : Manolo Blahnik Chocolate Brown Ankle Boot Sz 38
Item #: 320649340860
Seller: mra0021 
Link : http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rt=nc&nma=true&_rdc=1&item=320649340860

I really need help.
I would appreciate if someone could reply my question.
I bought a Manolo boot from EBAY and I won ,I must pay them in 2days.I want to know if they are real or fake. 

Thanks a lot
Regards
Clerins


----------



## dallas

clerins said:


> Item : Manolo Blahnik Chocolate Brown Ankle Boot Sz 38
> Item #: 320649340860
> Seller: mra0021
> Link : http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rt=nc&nma=true&_rdc=1&item=320649340860
> 
> I really need help.
> I would appreciate if someone could reply my question.
> I bought a Manolo boot from EBAY and I won ,I must pay them in 2days.I want to know if they are real or fake.
> 
> Thanks a lot
> Regards
> Clerins



I would like to have seen a picture of the insole, but these look okay to me.


----------



## indiglow

Just won these..

Item: Vera Wang Lavender Lillian
Item #: 350434777334
Seller: onepinkmarket
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350434777334&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## bobeana

more pictures would have been nice, but from what i see they look real. if they do end up being fake, you are covered by ebay.





clerins said:


> Item : Manolo Blahnik Chocolate Brown Ankle Boot Sz 38
> Item #: 320649340860
> Seller: mra0021
> Link : http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rt=nc&nma=true&_rdc=1&item=320649340860
> 
> I really need help.
> I would appreciate if someone could reply my question.
> I bought a Manolo boot from EBAY and I won ,I must pay them in 2days.I want to know if they are real or fake.
> 
> Thanks a lot
> Regards
> Clerins


----------



## bobeana

These Manolos look pretty good to me, but I've never seen that specific label. I have an old pair that has the London under the name, but it had a different font. This is like new font plus old London thing. Can anyone comment on authenticity? I know the seller seems pretty legitimate. Thanks! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140481323294&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## clerins

bobeana said:


> more pictures would have been nice, but from what i see they look real. if they do end up being fake, you are covered by ebay.


 
Thank you very much.I paid for item after read your messages.

Regards


----------



## clerins

dallas said:


> I would like to have seen a picture of the insole, but these look okay to me.


 
Thank you very much dallas.I paid for item after read your messages.

Regards


----------



## CallMeObsessed

I posted this in Coach earlier & they are not sure and referred me over here for your opinion ~ TIA  Sorry, but I'm not sure how to link the original post.

Item: Coach Riding Boots
Listing number:150553581972
Seller: aurore
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...K:MEWNX:IT

Comments: Can someone look at these boots for me please ~ the C's on the stamp look odd to me and they just don't feel like any other leather boots I have.  The bottom soles feel like my other Coach shoes, but not sure on these.  INSIDE bottom sole has nothing stamped but not sure if thats because there is no zipper & it's hard to get to???

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Reply by BeenBurned:

I'm not really familiar with made-in-Italy boots (_if_ Coach  did/does make them there) but I don't want to appear to ignore your  request. I'm a bit baffled and at this point and I don't know whether  they're authentic or not. 

While the font on the Coach name on the sole looks okay, I'm not  familiar with Coach having a lozenge stamp inside the boot as well as so  little other information inside. 

Every pair of boots, sneakers, sandals and shoes I've seen has had more  information on the inside.  There's usually a style number, style name,  "made in" country and size information. Sometimes there's also  information about the construction material. 

Your boot appears to only have what looks like a style number, European  size and the Coach lozenge. The font on your boot is different from what  I'm familiar with but it could be because they're Italian-made. Are  there any more markings on the inside?

Is there anything on the insole? It might be hard to get a photo but the  counterfeiters often have trouble (or make no attempt to) getting it  right on the insole. 

If you can't get a definitive answer here, you might want to post your  question and pics on the shoe forum. Dallas is very knowledgable re  shoes but I don't know how familiar she is with Coach: Authenticate Those Shoes!

If you want, you can cross-reference this post in case she wants to read another opinion.

Sorry I can't be much more help.


----------



## BeenBurned

CallMeObsessed said:


> I posted this in Coach earlier & they are not sure and referred me over here for your opinion ~ TIA  Sorry, but I'm not sure how to link the original post.
> 
> Item: Coach Riding Boots
> Listing number:150553581972
> Seller: aurore
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...K:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Comments: Can someone look at these boots for me please ~ the C's on the stamp look odd to me and they just don't feel like any other leather boots I have.  The bottom soles feel like my other Coach shoes, but not sure on these.  INSIDE bottom sole has nothing stamped but not sure if thats because there is no zipper & it's hard to get to???
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Reply by BeenBurned:
> 
> I'm not really familiar with made-in-Italy boots (_if_ Coach  did/does make them there) but I don't want to appear to ignore your  request. I'm a bit baffled and at this point and I don't know whether  they're authentic or not.
> 
> While the font on the Coach name on the sole looks okay, I'm not  familiar with Coach having a lozenge stamp inside the boot as well as so  little other information inside.
> 
> Every pair of boots, sneakers, sandals and shoes I've seen has had more  information on the inside.  There's usually a style number, style name,  "made in" country and size information. Sometimes there's also  information about the construction material.
> 
> Your boot appears to only have what looks like a style number, European  size and the Coach lozenge. The font on your boot is different from what  I'm familiar with but it could be because they're Italian-made. Are  there any more markings on the inside?
> 
> Is there anything on the insole? It might be hard to get a photo but the  counterfeiters often have trouble (or make no attempt to) getting it  right on the insole.
> 
> If you can't get a definitive answer here, you might want to post your  question and pics on the shoe forum. Dallas is very knowledgable re  shoes but I don't know how familiar she is with Coach: Authenticate Those Shoes!
> 
> If you want, you can cross-reference this post in case she wants to read another opinion.
> 
> Sorry I can't be much more help.


I'm glad you posted here and I'm hopeful that Dallas might have some sage wisdom.

There are a couple more comments about the boots that might offer a bit of help: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-577470-765.html#post17926512 as well as this post:   			#*11465* and the following:   			#*11466*


----------



## Stephanie***

Please authenticate these MARNI boots

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180619399779&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Stephanie***

another pair:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330526032898&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

TIA!


----------



## CallMeObsessed

BeenBurned said:


> I'm glad you posted here and I'm hopeful that Dallas might have some sage wisdom.
> 
> There are a couple more comments about the boots that might offer a bit of help: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-577470-765.html#post17926512 as well as this post:               #*11465* and the following:               #*11466*




Another thing that is weird I just noticed is that "Coach" isn't stamped  inside of both boots and the other boot has the number as "K445-1-38"  where the one that is stamped says "K445-38"


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *BeenBurned* 

                              I'm glad you posted here and I'm hopeful that Dallas might have some sage wisdom.

There are a couple more comments about the boots that might offer a bit of help: Authenticate this COACH as well as this post:               #*11465* and the following:               #*11466*



CallMeObsessed said:


> Another thing that is weird I just noticed is that "Coach" isn't stamped  inside of both boots and the other boot has the number as "K445-1-38"  where the one that is stamped says "K445-38"


Every pair of Coach shoes, sneakers, boots and sandals that I've ever sold has identical markings inside both shoes.


----------



## dallas

CallMeObsessed said:


> Another thing that is weird I just noticed is that "Coach" isn't stamped inside of both boots and the other boot has the number as "K445-1-38" where the one that is stamped says "K445-38"


 

Sorry, I am not going to be much help at all with these, my knowledge of Coach is limited. I will say, from what I can see, the stitching doesn't look good and I would expect it to be spot on in an authentic pair.


----------



## CallMeObsessed

dallas said:


> Sorry, I am not going to be much help at all with these, my knowledge of Coach is limited. I will say, from what I can see, the stitching doesn't look good and I would expect it to be spot on in an authentic pair.




Thanks for your help ~ someone over on the Coach board found these exact pair on iOffer, so they are being returned today.  Thanks so much.


----------



## BeenBurned

CallMeObsessed said:


> Thanks for your help ~ someone over on the Coach board found these exact pair on iOffer, so they are being returned today.  Thanks so much.


I'm sorry you have to go through the hassle. I was very suspicious and although I generally check iOffer for "off" items, I never thought of it this time.

I hope the seller doesn't relist. Please let us know if you see them relisted, either here or in the AT Coach forum.


----------



## Stephanie***

Stephanie*** said:


> Please authenticate these MARNI boots
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180619399779&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT





Stephanie*** said:


> another pair:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330526032898&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> TIA!



I think these were missed?


----------



## Minamiz

Item : Miu Heels
Item #: 170599132320
Seller: happyt17
Link : http://cgi.ebay.com/595-MIU-MIU-Bla...en_s_Shoes&hash=item27b8802ca0#ht_1198wt_1139


----------



## jmcadon

Are these CL's authentic? TIA
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...si=omzNq8vCrs0fMx2gEshYTUONi%2B0%3D&viewitem=


----------



## Mittens34

Are these Tributes authentic? TIA
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160507658879#ht_500wt_1156
Item # 160507658879
Item: YSL Tributes
Seller:siniscal02


----------



## ecvogue

Are these real?

Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik-...&otn=4&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=6899374698705361631


----------



## dallas

Stephanie*** said:


> I think these were missed?



I'm sorry I didn't want to ignore your post but I can't help with these. Hopefully a Marni gal will chime in.



Minamiz said:


> Item : Miu Heels
> Item #: 170599132320
> Seller: happyt17
> Link : http://cgi.ebay.com/595-MIU-MIU-Bla...en_s_Shoes&hash=item27b8802ca0#ht_1198wt_1139



I'm not sure about these, there is something that doesn't look right to me. 



jmcadon said:


> Are these CL's authentic? TIA
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...si=omzNq8vCrs0fMx2gEshYTUONi%2B0%3D&viewitem=



These look good.



Mittens34 said:


> Are these Tributes authentic? TIA
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160507658879#ht_500wt_1156
> Item # 160507658879
> Item: YSL Tributes
> Seller:siniscal02



These don't look good. Could you please ask for a clear picture of the insole and one of the sole?



ecvogue said:


> Are these real?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik-...&otn=4&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=6899374698705361631



These are fake.


----------



## thoang0705

Anyone know Jimmy Choo?  TIA!

Item Name: Samoa
Item Number: 270701754990
Seller: shopgeneva
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270701754990&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## dallas

thoang0705 said:


> Anyone know Jimmy Choo?  TIA!
> 
> Item Name: Samoa
> Item Number: 270701754990
> Seller: shopgeneva
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270701754990&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



These look authentic to me.


----------



## hlfinn

hi there. i'm terrible at authenticating things like this. everything looks fake to me. are there any experts out there who can tell me if either of these are real? thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Tory-Burch-...68949?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4cf506a935

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Tory-Burch-...67915?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item588c65406b


----------



## petitekitteh

Hi everyone 
Can anyone authenticate these YSL patent pumps? 


Seller:edropoff 
Item number: 250768832092

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_4094wt_1026

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## dallas

petitekitteh said:


> Hi everyone
> Can anyone authenticate these YSL patent pumps?
> 
> 
> Seller:edropoff
> Item number: 250768832092
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_4094wt_1026
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!




Authentic.


----------



## ashleyjena

Hi, I just purchased these shoes, I know they are pretty worn but I wanted to make sure they looked good to you all  Let me know what you think!
Item Name: Tory Burch Reva Ballerina Flats
Item Number: 270703125302
Seller: michellem1213
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270703125302


----------



## hlfinn

no one?


----------



## petitekitteh

Thank you dallas! :o)


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

D&G PURPLE SATIN HEELS W/ RED CRYSTALS SZ 36
tem number:	230584186326
Seller: 2lastylists
http://cgi.ebay.com/D-G-PURPLE-SATI...86326?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item35afe375d6


----------



## nycsparkles

I'm dying to get these shoes! I asked her to guarantee that these were authentic. 

Her response was, "I am selling these for my best friend, and although she can afford the authentic MBs, I am unable to reach her by phone to confirm. So, to be safe I will say I can not guarantee these are authentic. I have them and I can not see any flaws that would make them fakes. Sorry, hope that helps."




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## photoshopgrl

nycsparkles said:


> I'm dying to get these shoes! I asked her to guarantee that these were authentic.
> 
> Her response was, "I am selling these for my best friend, and although  she can afford the authentic MBs, I am unable to reach her by phone to  confirm. So, to be safe I will say I can not guarantee these are  authentic. I have them and I can not see any flaws that would make them  fakes. Sorry, hope that helps."
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...:X:RTQ:US:1123



These were already deemed fakes. See below. Sorry! I had looked at them too that's how I remember. 




ecvogue said:


> _Are these real?
> Thanks!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik-...&otn=4&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=6899374698705361631_





dallas said:


> _These are fake._


----------



## nycsparkles

photoshopgrl said:


> These were already deemed fakes. See below. Sorry! I had looked at them too that's how I remember.


 
Thank you very much!


----------



## emilu

So i bought a few pairs of what were described as Vintage Manolo Blahniks.  Looking at the logo, they look a little different from the MBs I purchased directly from the store myself.  Can anyone comment as to authenticity?  Let me know if you need more pictures.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

The seller had them on auction and when I emailer her a BIN she posted it for $19.99 plus shipping. I know nothing about any high end shoes. A little help please.


Shortthiing_Jen said:


> D&G PURPLE SATIN HEELS W/ RED CRYSTALS SZ 36
> tem number:    230584186326
> Seller: 2lastylists
> http://cgi.ebay.com/D-G-PURPLE-SATI...86326?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item35afe375d6


----------



## dallas

petitekitteh said:


> Thank you dallas! :o)



You're welcome.



Shortthiing_Jen said:


> D&G PURPLE SATIN HEELS W/ RED CRYSTALS SZ 36
> tem number:    230584186326
> Seller: 2lastylists
> http://cgi.ebay.com/D-G-PURPLE-SATI...86326?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item35afe375d6



Sorry, I'm not 100% sure about these. I_ think_ they may be okay.



emilu said:


> So i bought a few pairs of what were described as Vintage Manolo Blahniks.  Looking at the logo, they look a little different from the MBs I purchased directly from the store myself.  Can anyone comment as to authenticity?  Let me know if you need more pictures.
> 
> Thanks so much!



So far, these look okay. Can you please post a side on picture of each shoe?


----------



## emilu

thanks dallas!  here is the picture requested


----------



## dallas

emilu said:


> thanks dallas!  here is the picture requested



I can't really see much from that shot. A picture of each shoe on a flat surface would be helpful - sorry, I guess I should have been more specific in my request.


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

I went ahead and bout them I fig if they are fake I didn't loose much. I just really hate giving someone a profit on crap.


----------



## michellejy

Miu Miu Peep Toe Studded Pump
Item #: 300524956385
seller: lookatyou*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rt=nc&nma=true&item=300524956385&si=kBwI7mHx%252BBo8jKUmIZ3nJxmXf2k%253D&viewitem=&sspagename=ADME%3AB%3ABOC%3AUS%3A1123

My mom bought these, and I just wanted to double check that they are authentic. I'm not seeing any obvious red flags, but I'm not familiar with Miu Miu.


----------



## Vandeven

*YSL Tribtoo nude leather pump, size 38*
Item number: 250757637947
Seller: kristineback
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1156

I have already bought these and I received them yesterday. I'm almost sure they are fake:
1. The shoes and the shoe box have a REALLY strong smell of motor oil.
2. There is no sticker on the shoe box with name description, shoe size etc. 
3. I compared them to my other YSL Tribtoo pumps and these ones are more rounded, which you can see in the main picture on eBay. I did not notice this before 
4. They are really big for their size (I know real Tribtoo's run large, but not that large). The seller said she was selling these because they were too small (she used size 39). I'm pretty sure these ones would fit someone usually using size 39.
5. I found the same exact pictures used in that listing when googling 'YSL Tribtoo nude leather'. The seller most likely just copied the pictures she found on the web.
6. The soles under the shoes are shiny? Does any YSL shoes have shiny soles?

I could take more detailed pictures of them (stitching, soles etc.) today if that will make it easier authenticating them. 

Please help me! I'm not even sure YSL made the Tribtoo shoe in this color and material? What are the chances of me getting a refund for these?


----------



## dallas

Vandeven said:


> *YSL Tribtoo nude leather pump, size 38*
> Item number: 250757637947
> Seller: kristineback
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> I have already bought these and I received them yesterday. I'm almost sure they are fake:
> 1. The shoes and the shoe box have a REALLY strong smell of motor oil.
> 2. There is no sticker on the shoe box with name description, shoe size etc.
> 3. I compared them to my other YSL Tribtoo pumps and these ones are more rounded, which you can see in the main picture on eBay. I did not notice this before
> 4. They are really big for their size (I know real Tribtoo's run large, but not that large). The seller said she was selling these because they were too small (she used size 39). I'm pretty sure these ones would fit someone usually using size 39.
> 5. I found the same exact pictures used in that listing when googling 'YSL Tribtoo nude leather'. The seller most likely just copied the pictures she found on the web.
> 6. The soles under the shoes are shiny? Does any YSL shoes have shiny soles?
> 
> I could take more detailed pictures of them (stitching, soles etc.) today if that will make it easier authenticating them.
> 
> Please help me! I'm not even sure YSL made the Tribtoo shoe in this color and material? What are the chances of me getting a refund for these?



I'm sorry, I believe these are indeed fake. Can you please post a clear, close up picture of the sole showing size and logo, and another picture of the numbers on the inside of the shoe?


----------



## Vandeven

dallas said:


> I'm sorry, I believe these are indeed fake. Can you please post a clear, close up picture of the sole showing size and logo, and another picture of the numbers on the inside of the shoe?



Yes, I will later today! I contacted the seller about this, she's very nice and said it was ok to return them. Should I file a complaint with eBay? I'm not confident she will refund me if I return the shoes first. Also, who should pay the return shipping charges?

I'm pretty sure she knew they were fake from the beginning. First she said they were bought by her boyfriend in Paris, now she says they were bought at the YSL store in Barcelona? I checked and there is indeed a YSL store in Barcelona, but do they sell shoes there? Anyone who knows?


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

when you send them get delivery confirmation and insurance. This way you can prove she got them. save the email where she said she would. this way if she doesn't ebay will freeze her account and paypal most likely will take the money and hold it for you. This sorta happened to me when I ordered a transmission I paid for shipping but he sent it to Jacksonville and said I needed to drive 8hr round trip to pick it up so I went to paypal. They froze his account and took the money out and held it till I received my item. He called me he was so furious that paypal did that all I could do was laugh I had no idea paypal could do that.


----------



## michellejy

You should actually file the complaint BEFORE you send anything back. You shouldn't be responsible for paying return shipping for a counterfeit item. You should get every penny back. In many cases, Paypal won't even require that you return the counterfeit item because it's illegal for the person to sell it in the first place. They'll actually ask you to destroy it instead.


----------



## Vandeven

So I just took pictures of the shoes. My digital camera had died, so I had to use my iPhone 4, I hope they are clear enough.
It looks like the shoes don't have a number on the inside of the shoes. Is this alone just enough to say these are 100 % fake?

It was hard taking clear close-up pictures showing the soles because they are so shiny! The 'Y' in 'Yves' is almost not there, the same with the 'T' in 'LaurenT'. The letters are completely off. It also says 'cutryertable' right under 'Made in Italy'? Is that something you can see on YSL shoes?

See the difference between the shoes bought at eBay to the left and the YSL suede shoes to the right in pic 6 and 8. The heels alone are completely different in the last pic. See how some of the gold letters are scratched off in pic 2.


----------



## emilu

dallas said:


> I can't really see much from that shot. A picture of each shoe on a flat surface would be helpful - sorry, I guess I should have been more specific in my request.


 
Oops.  I think this captures things better.  thanks again.


----------



## dallas

Vandeven said:


> So I just took pictures of the shoes. My digital camera had died, so I had to use my iPhone 4, I hope they are clear enough.
> It looks like the shoes don't have a number on the inside of the shoes. Is this alone just enough to say these are 100 % fake?
> 
> It was hard taking clear close-up pictures showing the soles because they are so shiny! The 'Y' in 'Yves' is almost not there, the same with the 'T' in 'LaurenT'. The letters are completely off. It also says 'cutryertable' right under 'Made in Italy'? Is that something you can see on YSL shoes?
> 
> See the difference between the shoes bought at eBay to the left and the YSL suede shoes to the right in pic 6 and 8. The heels alone are completely different in the last pic. See how some of the gold letters are scratched off in pic 2.



I'm sorry, these are definitely fake.
If you go to the Ebay forum here, I am sure the clever ladies there will be able to answer all of your questions regarding a claim. Good luck. 



emilu said:


> Oops.  I think this captures things better.  thanks again.



These look good and you're welcome.


----------



## Vandeven

dallas said:


> I'm sorry, these are definitely fake.
> If you go to the Ebay forum here, I am sure the clever ladies there will be able to answer all of your questions regarding a claim. Good luck.



Thank you for your help! At least I have learned my lesson now, I will be more careful buying designer shoes on eBay in the future!


----------



## dallas

Vandeven said:


> Thank you for your help! At least I have learned my lesson now, I will be more careful buying designer shoes on eBay in the future!



You're welcome. I hope you get your money refunded.


----------



## BeenBurned

Vandeven said:


> *YSL Tribtoo nude leather pump, size 38*
> Item number: 250757637947
> Seller: kristineback
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> I have already bought these and I received them yesterday. I'm almost sure they are fake:
> 1. The shoes and the shoe box have a REALLY strong smell of motor oil.
> 2. There is no sticker on the shoe box with name description, shoe size etc.
> 3. I compared them to my other YSL Tribtoo pumps and these ones are more rounded, which you can see in the main picture on eBay. I did not notice this before
> 4. They are really big for their size (I know real Tribtoo's run large, but not that large). The seller said she was selling these because they were too small (she used size 39). I'm pretty sure these ones would fit someone usually using size 39.
> 5. I found the same exact pictures used in that listing when googling 'YSL Tribtoo nude leather'. The seller most likely just copied the pictures she found on the web.
> 6. The soles under the shoes are shiny? Does any YSL shoes have shiny soles?
> 
> I could take more detailed pictures of them (stitching, soles etc.) today if that will make it easier authenticating them.
> 
> Please help me! I'm not even sure YSL made the Tribtoo shoe in this color and material? What are the chances of me getting a refund for these?





dallas said:


> I'm sorry, I believe these are indeed fake. Can you please post a clear, close up picture of the sole showing size and logo, and another picture of the numbers on the inside of the shoe?





Vandeven said:


> Yes, I will later today! I contacted the seller about this, she's very nice and said it was ok to return them. Should I file a complaint with eBay? I'm not confident she will refund me if I return the shoes first. Also, who should pay the return shipping charges?
> 
> I'm pretty sure she knew they were fake from the beginning. First she said they were bought by her boyfriend in Paris, now she says they were bought at the YSL store in Barcelona? I checked and there is indeed a YSL store in Barcelona, but do they sell shoes there? Anyone who knows?


I don't know the shoes so can't comment on authenticity but I suspect your suspicion that she knew they were fake from the beginning is correct.

It looks like the seller also sold fake Louboutins, my inference from the feedback left by the buyer:

http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=kristineback&ftab=FeedbackAsSeller

Many sellers give "no questions asked refunds" and play the "I never knew" card in order to get positive feedback from their buyers. 

I see now that Dallas has come back and definitely UN-authenticated them. This seller's picasa albums are public and she has a ton of fakes! It looks like she uses multiple IDs, several email addresses and is actually located in China.


----------



## AEGIS

i got a second chance offer on these shoes.

seller: *pinkseahorse*
item description: posh ysl tribute purple black
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...fE%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=ADME:X:SCO:US:1123


----------



## dallas

AEGIS said:


> i got a second chance offer on these shoes.
> 
> seller: *pinkseahorse*
> item description: posh ysl tribute purple black
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...fE%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=ADME:X:SCO:US:1123




These look fake to me.


----------



## michellejy

michellejy said:


> Miu Miu Peep Toe Studded Pump
> Item #: 300524956385
> seller: lookatyou*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...2k%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=ADME:B:BOC:US:1123
> 
> My mom bought these, and I just wanted to double check that they are authentic. I'm not seeing any obvious red flags, but I'm not familiar with Miu Miu.



Bumping this. 

Any Miu Miu experts?


----------



## AEGIS

dallas said:


> These look fake to me.



i was thinking it too. i was like these don't look like the other ones i have which i got from nordstrom

hopefully i'll get a second opinion


----------



## dallas

michellejy said:


> Bumping this.
> 
> Any Miu Miu experts?



These look good to me but please wait for a second opinion.


----------



## michellejy

^ Thanks, dallas.


----------



## angelbrtn

Will someone please look at these and help me with authentication.
TYIA. 

Manolo Blahnik  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200574528176&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

JIMMY CHOO
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400194682189&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320655641198&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160544715204&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## dallas

michellejy said:


> ^ Thanks, dallas.



You're welcome.



angelbrtn said:


> Will someone please look at these and help me with authentication.
> TYIA.
> 
> Manolo Blahnik  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200574528176&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> JIMMY CHOO
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400194682189&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320655641198&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160544715204&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



1. Could you please ask for a clear, close up picture of the sole showing the size and one of the insole?

2.  Same request as above.

3. These look good.

4. Could you please ask for a clear, close up picture of the sole showing size and logo and one of the zipper?


----------



## lou-b-lou

seller: *bigt*2010*
item:  Brian Atwood Shoes
link:  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220739011216&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT 

Hi could someone take a peek at this pair for me.  I compaired the pics against ones i found on here and against net a porters pics and they looked pretty good.  The funny angle the the main pic is taken at makes the front look a little odd though, so just want to make sure.  Many Thanks


----------



## angelbrtn

Dallas,thank you for your help. I'm waiting on pics. Have a great day.


----------



## AEGIS

dallas said:


> These look fake to me.




second opinion anyone?

thanks ladies!!


----------



## laleonessa

Please authenticate these! They came with the box, if you need photos of that, please let me know 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300508195854&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## Jprojectrunway

Kijiji Seller
Gold Lizard Skin Manolos

Link: http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAdLargeImage?AdId=235721161

Thanks


----------



## clerins

Please authanticate this Kors Michael Kors Purple Gladiator Heels.
Thanks a lot.

seller     :baza73 
item link :Kors Michael Kors Purple Gladiator Heels Sz 4 BNIB


----------



## dallas

lou-b-lou said:


> seller: *bigt*2010*
> item:  Brian Atwood Shoes
> link:  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220739011216&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Hi could someone take a peek at this pair for me.  I compaired the pics against ones i found on here and against net a porters pics and they looked pretty good.  The funny angle the the main pic is taken at makes the front look a little odd though, so just want to make sure.  Many Thanks



If you could please post some clear, close ups of the toe, heel, and one of the insole, it would help.



angelbrtn said:


> Dallas,thank you for your help. I'm waiting on pics. Have a great day.



You're welcome.



laleonessa said:


> Please authenticate these! They came with the box, if you need photos of that, please let me know
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300508195854&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT



I am not a Lanvin gal, but I do know that the seller is reputable. I would be very suprised if these were fake.



Jprojectrunway said:


> Kijiji Seller
> Gold Lizard Skin Manolos
> 
> Link: http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAdLargeImage?AdId=235721161
> 
> Thanks



These look authentic, although I'd like to see a picture of the sole to be sure please.

*Clerins*, I'm sorry, I don't know much about Michael Kors' shoes - hopefully one of our MK girls will be able to help you.


----------



## abc_kj

Hi ladies,

Could you please have a look at this pair of Pradas for me. Just purchased with BIN for a great price, and haven't yet paid - hope they're legit.

Item: PRADA LADIES BLACK SHOES
Listing number: 150562888841
Seller: tarky79
  Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150562888841&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Thank you so so much


----------



## lou-b-lou

Thank you Dallas, i'll get some more pics as soon as I can.


----------



## sonoralee

Could you please check out these two sellers for authentic goods?

YSL Tribute Platform
ippolito82
179601178106
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170601178106

YSL Shoes
humbert2
140510470391
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140510470391

Thank you very much.


----------



## dallas

abc_kj said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Could you please have a look at this pair of Pradas for me. Just purchased with BIN for a great price, and haven't yet paid - hope they're legit.
> 
> Item: PRADA LADIES BLACK SHOES
> Listing number: 150562888841
> Seller: tarky79
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150562888841&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Thank you so so much



These look good.



sonoralee said:


> Could you please check out these two sellers for authentic goods?
> 
> YSL Tribute Platform
> ippolito82
> 179601178106
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170601178106
> 
> YSL Shoes
> humbert2
> 140510470391
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140510470391
> 
> Thank you very much.



Hmmm, same pictures, identical auctions but from two different sellers?
The shoes pictured look authentic but I would be careful if I were you.


----------



## abc_kj

dallas said:


> These look good.



Thank you *dallas*, very grateful for your help


----------



## sonoralee

dallas said:


> These look good.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, same pictures, identical auctions but from two different sellers?
> The shoes pictured look authentic but I would be careful if I were you.



Why, do you think they will substitute with a fake?  I have been watching these for a while and have been quite hesitant about purchasing them.


----------



## angelbrtn

Is this site legitimate or are they selling fakes?
Thanks!   

http://www.raffaello-network.com/orange/sale-jimmy-choo-discount-shoes-women/detail/152896.html


----------



## BeenBurned

sonoralee said:


> Could you please check out these two sellers for authentic goods?
> 
> YSL Tribute Platform
> ippolito82
> 179601178106
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170601178106
> 
> YSL Shoes
> humbert2
> 140510470391
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140510470391
> 
> Thank you very much.





dallas said:


> These look good.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, same pictures, identical auctions but from two different sellers?
> The shoes pictured look authentic but I would be careful if I were you.


It's possible that they're the same seller with multiple IDs. Both are from NY, NY.

My concern is whether the pictures are her own photos of the actual items.


----------



## dallas

angelbrtn said:


> Is this site legitimate or are they selling fakes?
> Thanks!
> 
> http://www.raffaello-network.com/orange/sale-jimmy-choo-discount-shoes-women/detail/152896.html



I believe their stuff is authentic but there are some threads here regarding overcharging, you may want to have a look at those.



BeenBurned said:


> It's possible that they're the same seller with multiple IDs. Both are from NY, NY.
> 
> *My concern is whether the pictures are her own photos of the actual items.*



My concern also.


----------



## angelbrtn

Thank you so much!


----------



## lou-b-lou

Brian Atwood Drama Pumps

Hi, I have the shoes in hand now, so i've uploaded a couple of pics to just get them double checked. Hope the pics are okay. Thanks Louise


----------



## dallas

angelbrtn said:


> Thank you so much!


You're welcome.




lou-b-lou said:


> Brian Atwood Drama Pumps
> 
> Hi, I have the shoes in hand now, so i've uploaded a couple of pics to just get them double checked. Hope the pics are okay. Thanks Louise



These look fine ... and extremely gorgeous!


----------



## lou-b-lou

dallas said:


> These look fine ... and extremely gorgeous!


 
Thank you so much Dallas.  You just made me a really happy lady.


----------



## dallas

lou-b-lou said:


> Thank you so much Dallas.  You just made me a really happy lady.



You're very welcome. Wear them in good health.


----------



## Vandeven

YSL Tribtoo 
Item #: 290535301968
Seller: eatmorecake
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&sspagename=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_1552wt_1141

These are fake YSL's right? I contacted the seller about authenticity, check this rude response I got (I asked her about the shiny soles, the roundedness etc - I have just bought similar fakes on eBay):

"You have absolutely no idea what you are talking about. These are 100% authentic. The Triboo soles are gold! I have thousands with one negative in 12 months from a teenaged girl who bought a size 2 toddler dress and thought it was a size 2 adult dress. She didn't read my description. That's the only negative I've received in the last year so do not insult me by accusing me of selling fakes! I am telling you right now to stop harrassing me. Do not contact me again or I will report you to ebay. This is not an idle warning, I mean that. DO NOT CONTACT ME EVER AGAIN."


----------



## dallas

Vandeven said:


> YSL Tribtoo
> Item #: 290535301968
> Seller: eatmorecake
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&sspagename=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_1552wt_1141
> 
> These are fake YSL's right? I contacted the seller about authenticity, check this rude response I got (I asked her about the shiny soles, the roundedness etc - I have just bought similar fakes on eBay):
> 
> "You have absolutely no idea what you are talking about. These are 100% authentic. The Triboo soles are gold! I have thousands with one negative in 12 months from a teenaged girl who bought a size 2 toddler dress and thought it was a size 2 adult dress. She didn't read my description. That's the only negative I've received in the last year so do not insult me by accusing me of selling fakes! I am telling you right now to stop harrassing me. Do not contact me again or I will report you to ebay. This is not an idle warning, I mean that. DO NOT CONTACT ME EVER AGAIN."



They are indeed fake ... soooo many things wrong with them.


----------



## michellejy

lou-b-lou said:


> Brian Atwood Drama Pumps
> 
> Hi, I have the shoes in hand now, so i've uploaded a couple of pics to just get them double checked. Hope the pics are okay. Thanks Louise



Can I just say how jealous I am that you got these?


----------



## loveheartSHOP

Hello all!

Do you think this website is authentic?
http://www.charlotte-olympia-shop.com/

It seems too good to be true....


----------



## dallas

loveheartSHOP said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Do you think this website is authentic?
> http://www.charlotte-olympia-shop.com/
> 
> It seems too good to be true....



I would stay away.


----------



## soontobeCLowner

Hello!!!
I need some help authenticate these Miu Miu beige wedges... if anybody could help...? 


http://www.finn.no/finn/torget/tilsalgs/annonse?finnkode=26215136&folderId=2028740

not ebay but a local site in Norway!
Thanks!!


----------



## Nhu Nhu

Ladies, what do you think about these Ferragamo pumps:

Ferragamo Pumps
Item #: 230586533728
seller: myfashionablefinds 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230586533728&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Salvatore Ferragamo Brown Croc Print Bow
Item #: 380318023863
seller: indigophoto 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380318023863&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## holly9283

i have emailed the seller asking what website they are from and if they are authentic but havent got a reply yet.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YSL-Yves-Sain...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## dallas

holly9283 said:


> i have emailed the seller asking what website they are from and if they are authentic but havent got a reply yet.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YSL-Yves-Sain...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




These are fake.


----------



## sassy702

Can you please help authenticate these. Thank you
http://s1117.photobucket.com/albums/k597/cochraym/Loubies fringe/


----------



## dallas

sassy702 said:


> Can you please help authenticate these. Thank you
> http://s1117.photobucket.com/albums/k597/cochraym/Loubies fringe/



These look fake to me.


----------



## seewhen

just curious about this...anyone knows if its real? its a gorgeous pair of shoe.


----------



## seewhen

ahhh i forgot to put up the link-

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-5K-CHANEL-RUN...07301?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1e61c4d0a5


----------



## angelbrtn

I'm trying to figure out which sites are trust worthy and which aren't
Thanks! 
http://louboutinshoeoutlet.com/page_2.html


----------



## coolgrly

Found these shoes at a flea market yesterday at a really good low price.  Are they authentic?


----------



## lovechanel920

angelbrtn said:


> I'm trying to figure out which sites are trust worthy and which aren't
> Thanks!
> http://louboutinshoeoutlet.com/page_2.html



Def not authentic. www.christianlouboutin.com is the only site that can have louboutin in its url.


----------



## BeenBurned

angelbrtn said:


> I'm trying to figure out which sites are trust worthy and which aren't
> Thanks!
> http://louboutinshoeoutlet.com/page_2.html


The whois.com lookup shows louboutinshoeoutlet as being located in the counterfeit capital of the world, Guangdong, China.


----------



## BeenBurned

coolgrly said:


> Found these shoes at a flea market yesterday at a really good low price.  Are they authentic?


Authentic.


----------



## mparrales06

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Post any questions regarding authenticity of shoes, boots, etc. . . or Sellers here.


 

Hi, i am thinking of buying these louboutin decollette pumps, but are they authentic http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...30431?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2a0e37483f

thanks!!!


----------



## dallas

seewhen said:


> ahhh i forgot to put up the link-
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1-5K-CHANEL-RUN...07301?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1e61c4d0a5



These look good. 



mparrales06 said:


> Hi, i am thinking of buying these louboutin decollette pumps, but are they authentic http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...30431?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2a0e37483f
> 
> thanks!!!



These look good.


----------



## coolgrly

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic.



thank you!


----------



## ilovefashion87

Hey I had these authenticate before buying and they are to small so I posted them for sale and I've had one person say they are fake! Can you have another look these. Thank you


----------



## ilovefashion87

One more


----------



## dallas

ilovefashion87 said:


> Hey I had these authenticate before buying and they are to small so I posted them for sale and I've had one person say they are fake! Can you have another look these. Thank you



I have no doubt in my mind that these shoes are authentic.


----------



## ilovefashion87

^^^ thank you! I compared them
To the exact same pair different color listed on eBay swell and they have same detail. I was just thrown off when some one emailed me saying they were fake! Okay I feel
Better thank you so much


----------



## dallas

ilovefashion87 said:


> ^^^ thank you! I compared them
> To the exact same pair different color listed on eBay swell and they have same detail. I was just thrown off when some one emailed me saying they were fake! Okay I feel
> Better thank you so much



You're very welcome. 
Have to say, it would be interesting to know why this person thinks they are fake, cos it's not even a close call.


----------



## ilovefashion87

^^ that's what I asked them, I'm waiting to see if they respond.


----------



## ilovefashion87

Here what she said:

I say that because YSL doesn't use a black bottom on a Grey shoe... The Heel bottom maybe but not on the bottom of the platform. They match the bottom platform as close as the color of the shoe. Now they may put a black bottom on a black or navy blue shoe but thats about it. They also put black bottoms on patent leather because its hard to match but thats it. Also look at the front shape of your shoe, its off a little, along withe the material and stitching. I looked at them quickly and saved them to my watch list but then when I actually took a good look I automatically knew that they were fake. If you live close to a Neimans, Saks, YSL, or any major department store, let them take a look. Also look on YSL.COM and you'll see that the bottoms match the shoes, unless its patent leather etc...




dallas said:


> You're very welcome.
> Have to say, it would be interesting to know why this person thinks they are fake, cos it's not even a close call.


----------



## dallas

ilovefashion87 said:


> Here what she said:
> 
> I say that because YSL doesn't use a black bottom on a Grey shoe... The Heel bottom maybe but not on the bottom of the platform. They match the bottom platform as close as the color of the shoe. Now they may put a black bottom on a black or navy blue shoe but thats about it. They also put black bottoms on patent leather because its hard to match but thats it. Also look at the front shape of your shoe, its off a little, along withe the material and stitching. I looked at them quickly and saved them to my watch list but then when I actually took a good look I automatically knew that they were fake. If you live close to a Neimans, Saks, YSL, or any major department store, let them take a look. Also look on YSL.COM and you'll see that the bottoms match the shoes, unless its patent leather etc...



What s/he is saying doesn't make sense.


----------



## ilovefashion87

Here's the box


----------



## JessieRose

dallas said:


> You're very welcome.
> Have to say, it would be interesting to know why this person thinks they are fake, cos it's not even a close call.



Yeah, I sold my LV Neverfull GM on ebay a while back and a fellow ebayer emailed me stating it was fake. I purchased it directly from LV so I knew it wasn't. I asked them why they thought that and they stated "I was just at the LV store and the pocket in the neverfulls goes all the way down to the bottom." YES, they do NOW. When they first came out they didn't. It is really annoying when people do not educate themselves prior to accusing you of selling a fake. I sent her several links to prove my point and then they left me alone. Either way, it was stressful and very upsetting!  Sorry you have to go through this. It is never fun when people accuse your authentic item of being a fake! I am not sure a SA would be able to authenticate these, however, they may be able to confirm/deny what this person is saying..if you call a boutique and speak to an educated SA (possibly at Neimans). Good luck!


----------



## dallas

*ilovefashion87*, your shoes are without a doubt authentic. 

May I suggest if you are really worried, you contact the seller who sold them to you, explain the situation and ask her for a copy of the receipt from the Neiman Marcus Outlet? She may be able to help you.
Good luck.

*JessieRose*, there are so many fakes out there, I guess it makes buyers paranoid.


----------



## ilovefashion87

^^^ thank you Dallas, I most certainly will ask the other seller for that.


----------



## BeenBurned

ilovefashion87 said:


> Here what she said:
> 
> I say that because YSL doesn't use a black bottom on a Grey shoe... The Heel bottom maybe but not on the bottom of the platform. They match the bottom platform as close as the color of the shoe. Now they may put a black bottom on a black or navy blue shoe but thats about it. They also put black bottoms on patent leather because its hard to match but thats it. Also look at the front shape of your shoe, its off a little, along withe the material and stitching. I looked at them quickly and saved them to my watch list but then when I actually took a good look I automatically knew that they were fake. If you live close to a Neimans, Saks, YSL, or any major department store, let them take a look. Also look on YSL.COM and you'll see that the bottoms match the shoes, unless its patent leather etc...


I suggest you send the person a link to this thread. If she has questions, she can raise her concerns.


----------



## winonna

Could you please help me authenticate this one?

Name: PRADA WHITE PATENT PEEP TOE BALLET FLATS/ SHOES - SZ 9
Number: 300528970938
Seller: jreno135
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=300528970938

Many thanks.


----------



## holly9283

ysl tribtoo
Item number: 130490652713
misfoxira 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YvesSaintLaur...90652713?pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1e61d95829

thanks in advance


----------



## holly9283

and these...

ysl tribute pump
Item number: 250777735542
maodongjie1989316 


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YSL-Laurent-T...77735542?pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a63849176

ysl tribute shoes
Item number: 220743886204
*kotes2
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YSL-Rive-Gauc...43886204?pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item33655c657c

thanks
*


----------



## dallas

winonna said:


> Could you please help me authenticate this one?
> 
> Name: PRADA WHITE PATENT PEEP TOE BALLET FLATS/ SHOES - SZ 9
> Number: 300528970938
> Seller: jreno135
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=300528970938
> 
> Many thanks.



Listing has been removed.



holly9283 said:


> ysl tribtoo
> Item number: 130490652713
> misfoxira
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YvesSaintLaur...90652713?pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1e61d95829
> 
> thanks in advance



Fake.



holly9283 said:


> and these...
> 
> ysl tribute pump
> Item number: 250777735542
> maodongjie1989316
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YSL-Laurent-T...77735542?pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a63849176
> 
> ysl tribute shoes
> Item number: 220743886204
> *kotes2
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YSL-Rive-Gauc...43886204?pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item33655c657c
> 
> thanks
> *



1. Fake. 

2. Could you please ask for clear, close up pictures of the insole, sole, and a direct side on with the shoes on a flat surface?


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

Shortthiing_Jen said:


> D&G PURPLE SATIN HEELS W/ RED CRYSTALS SZ 36
> tem number:    230584186326
> Seller: 2lastylists
> http://cgi.ebay.com/D-G-PURPLE-SATI...86326?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item35afe375d6


well I purchased them and took more pics I want to sell them they are just a tad too big I am a 5.5 and they slip off 
hope these will help
http://s210.photobucket.com/albums/bb255/pinkstangcloud/dolce Heels/


----------



## winonna

dallas said:


> Listing has been removed.
> 
> 
> Here is the new link, I guess because someone has bid on it so the buy it now price has been removed hence the link changed.
> 
> Name: PRADA WHITE PATENT PEEP TOE BALLET FLATS/ SHOES - SZ 9
> Number: 300528970938
> Seller: jreno135
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300528970938&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thanks a lot!


----------



## dallas

winonna said:


> dallas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listing has been removed.
> 
> 
> Here is the new link, I guess because someone has bid on it so the buy it now price has been removed hence the link changed.
> 
> Name: PRADA WHITE PATENT PEEP TOE BALLET FLATS/ SHOES - SZ 9
> Number: 300528970938
> Seller: jreno135
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300528970938&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These look good to me.
Click to expand...


----------



## winonna

Many thanks dallas


----------



## dallas

^ You're welcome.


----------



## chilli03

Hi,may i have opinion on this one pls

Item Name: $1,295 BALENCIAGA BLACK WHITE CUT OUT CLOG SHOES 37 /40
Seller ID: collette917
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT

TIA!


----------



## dallas

chilli03 said:


> Hi,may i have opinion on this one pls
> 
> Item Name: $1,295 BALENCIAGA BLACK WHITE CUT OUT CLOG SHOES 37 /40
> Seller ID: collette917
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> TIA!



Listing has been removed.


----------



## BeenBurned

chilli03 said:


> Hi,may i have opinion on this one pls
> 
> Item Name: $1,295 BALENCIAGA BLACK WHITE CUT OUT CLOG SHOES 37 /40
> Seller ID: collette917
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> TIA!





dallas said:


> Listing has been removed.


Not removed. The link wasn't copied correctly:

$1,295 BALENCIAGA BLACK WHITE CUT OUT CLOG SHOES 37 /40
Item: 260713213496
Seller User ID: *collette917*
http://cgi.ebay.com/1-295-BALENCIAG...?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item8263c389c4


----------



## tie-a-ribbon

grey paisley uggs

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....905001&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_719wt_1139

they look quite good but i've seen authentic ones with the metal label on the back instead of the normal one. so now i'm having doubts whether these were made with normal one as well or not at all.


----------



## chilli03

Oh sorry,i didnt copy the link correctly..this is the right link 

thanks BeenBurned




BeenBurned said:


> Not removed. The link wasn't copied correctly:
> 
> $1,295 BALENCIAGA BLACK WHITE CUT OUT CLOG SHOES 37 /40
> Item: 260713213496
> Seller User ID: *collette917*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1-295-BALENCIAG...?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item8263c389c4


----------



## BeenBurned

tie-a-ribbon said:


> grey paisley uggs
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....905001&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_719wt_1139
> 
> they look quite good but i've seen authentic ones with the metal label on the back instead of the normal one. so now i'm having doubts whether these were made with normal one as well or not at all.



There aren't enough pictures to know for sure whether the boots are authentic. I'd like to see clear closeups of the soles, webbed trim where uppers join soles, both sides of the inside tag with size and style information and a clear closeup showing the label on the back of the heel. (The pictures in the listing are too grainy to see the important details.)

As for the cloth vs. metal heel plate, you have to compare apples to apples. Uggs made/makes different styles in the paisley print, some of which have cloth labels and some with metal. Without the picture of the inside tag with the style number, it's impossible to compare -- doubly difficult since few sellers show enough pictures to compare!

Also, the soles on the boots you're looking at are the older style soles. Ugg switched to using a "sunburst" style sole because the zig zag was too easy for the counterfeiters to copy. 



chilli03 said:


> Oh sorry,i didnt copy the link correctly..this is the right link
> 
> thanks BeenBurned



You're welcome.


----------



## pcil

Can someone help me authenticate: Thank you!!

Name: Salvatore Ferragamo "VARA 1" Pump Blk Pat Leather 7.5C
Number: 270712007098
Seller: 12121212859
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...8&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

Shortthiing_Jen said:


> well I purchased them and took more pics I want to sell them they are just a tad too big I am a 5.5 and they slip off
> hope these will help
> http://s210.photobucket.com/albums/bb255/pinkstangcloud/dolce Heels/


I am just going to list them And pray they are real no one can authenticate them I went to another forum and they too couldn't tell me. I just really want to know first


----------



## dallas

BeenBurned said:


> Not removed. The link wasn't copied correctly:
> 
> $1,295 BALENCIAGA BLACK WHITE CUT OUT CLOG SHOES 37 /40
> Item: 260713213496
> Seller User ID: *collette917*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1-295-BALENCIAG...?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item8263c389c4



Sorry, I'm not sure about these. The seller's other shoes look to be authentic. Perhaps wait and see if a Balenciaga gal can chime in.



pcil said:


> Can someone help me authenticate: Thank you!!
> 
> Name: Salvatore Ferragamo "VARA 1" Pump Blk Pat Leather 7.5C
> Number: 270712007098
> Seller: 12121212859
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...8&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_500wt_1156



I think these are okay.


----------



## dallas

Shortthiing_Jen said:


> I am just going to list them And pray they are real no one can authenticate them I went to another forum and they too couldn't tell me. I just really want to know first



I can't say for certain but as I said before, I _think_ these may be okay. 

Sorry, I know I'm not much help.


----------



## pcil

dallas said:


> Sorry, I'm not sure about these. The seller's other shoes look to be authentic. Perhaps wait and see if a Balenciaga gal can chime in.
> 
> 
> 
> I think these are okay.



Thank you


----------



## dallas

^ You're welcome.


----------



## 850jaycee

Title:*NIB PRADA BROWN SUEDE RUNWAY WEDGE HEELS SZ 11 41 $650

*

Seller:  *shopinourcloset*

Item number: 350435954979


URL: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350435954979&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

TIA


----------



## Create0955

Can someone please authenticate these for me? TIA!

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/TORY-BURCH-Reva...80363?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item45f906422b

TORY BURCH Reva Silver w/ Silver Ballerina Flats sz 6.5

Seller: lookatyou*

Item number: 300530680363


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

dallas said:


> I can't say for certain but as I said before, I _think_ these may be okay.
> 
> Sorry, I know I'm not much help.


thats fine it does help some I also posted on http://www.shoetopiaforum.com and another said they looked ok but not 100% so 2 to 0 now irl they look very well made so that helps me. I just figured I would try to post one more time before I listed them.


----------



## unoma

Can someone please authenticate these for me?
AND DO YOU KNOW IF YSL FIT TTS? MY CL TTS IS 41.5

Seller:lspr09
Item number: 170609217155

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170609217155&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## dallas

unoma said:


> Can someone please authenticate these for me?
> AND DO YOU KNOW IF YSL FIT TTS? MY CL TTS IS 41.5
> 
> Seller:lspr09
> Item number: 170609217155
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170609217155&fromMakeTrack=true



These are fake.
If you are unsure of your size, the best way to avoid buying the wrong size is to ask for the insole measurement.


----------



## unoma

dallas said:


> These are fake.
> If you are unsure of your size, the best way to avoid buying the wrong size is to ask for the insole measurement.


 
THANK YOU


----------



## unoma

dallas said:


> These are fake.
> If you are unsure of your size, the best way to avoid buying the wrong size is to ask for the insole measurement.


 
i asked seller that if these shoe is fake and if she has the receipt,
this was what she replied:

 Seller:lspr09
Item number: 170609217155

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...MakeTrack=true 

i dont have the receipt im afraid as i bought them over a year ago or so and i think it ended up in the rubbish, they cost me just over £400, £402 to be exact brand new but im a seller who has sold many shoes and items on ebay and have a lot of very good feeback so i wouldnt think about sending fake shoes i assure you, if you buy them and are not happy, i will accept do a refund as long as i recieve the shoes back first and that there the same ocndition as when i sent them


----------



## dallas

unoma said:


> i asked seller that if these shoe is fake and if she has the receipt,
> this was what she replied:
> 
> Seller:lspr09
> Item number: 170609217155
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...MakeTrack=true
> 
> i dont have the receipt im afraid as i bought them over a year ago or so and i think it ended up in the rubbish, they cost me just over £400, £402 to be exact brand new but im a seller who has sold many shoes and items on ebay and have a lot of very good feeback so i wouldnt think about sending fake shoes i assure you, if you buy them and are not happy, i will accept do a refund as long as i recieve the shoes back first and that there the same ocndition as when i sent them



She has sold a few pairs of shoes, that's true, but non-designer and please have a look at the value ... .
Even though I am sure these are fake, could you please ask for clear, close up pictures of the insole, a direct side on taken on a flat surface and another of the numbers on the inside?

She may not realise they are fake.


----------



## Goldenek

Are these authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Tory-...62053?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a63b2bfc5


----------



## ingiblair

Anyone have an opinion on these Chloes?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290539327276&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Seller: ciellociello 
BNIB CHLOE PADDINGTON PRINCE SANDALS WEDGES SHOES +BAG

I like these but the hardware does look a little chintzy. Thanks for any help.


----------



## dallas

ingiblair said:


> Anyone have an opinion on these Chloes?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290539327276&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Seller: ciellociello
> BNIB CHLOE PADDINGTON PRINCE SANDALS WEDGES SHOES +BAG
> 
> I like these but the hardware does look a little chintzy. Thanks for any help.



I am not a Chloe expert but I will say, the stitching on these appears very neat and they look to be very well made, which is something sorely lacking in fakes.
Hopefully one of our Chloe gals will be able to help you.


----------



## Kipie

Can you guys PLEASE help me authenticate these Uggs? The seller has sent me more pics through email but I don't know how to attach them. Thank you!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280635813684&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## daphne245

Can someone please authenticate these YSL Tributes?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...5475333&ssPageName=STRK:null:IT#ht_2153wt_882

Thanks!


----------



## dallas

daphne245 said:


> Can someone please authenticate these YSL Tributes?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...5475333&ssPageName=STRK:null:IT#ht_2153wt_882
> 
> Thanks!



I have seen these before, and I think they are fake.


----------



## BeenBurned

Kipie said:


> Can you guys PLEASE help me authenticate these Uggs? The seller has sent me more pics through email but I don't know how to attach them. Thank you!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280635813684&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Seller: *bambuk_v*

I'm not feeling the love, even without the additional pics. 

In the listing you've asked about, the first picture is a stolen (from somewhere) photo and the other isn't clear or close enough to show any detail. And the other listing that the seller has, he uses the same stolen picture and the second photo is a different picture. 

In the two completed listings, there's only the size stock picture and no others of the actual items. 

I'll need to see clear closeups of the sole, both sides of the inside size tag, the binding that attaches the upper to the sole, the Uggs label on the back of the heel, both sides of the buttons, and the label on the box. 

To post pictures, you can either upload to a photohosting site like photobucket and  post the IMG code or you can use the "manage attachements" button below the reply box to attach files.


----------



## ndin

hi ladies,
can you pls help me authenticate these shoes? thank u. 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290537895026&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## terite

Do you think that these are real?
TIA


----------



## ingiblair

OK thanks ... seller has lots of good feedback for other designer kicks, hopefully these will work out OK.

I appreciate your input! thanks again.


----------



## mrsb74

Are there authentic please
Item: tributes
Seller: kirsty2960
Item number:140518352763
Link: http://wap.ebay.co.uk/Pages/ViewItem.aspx?aid=140518352763&sv=Ysl Tributes&emvcc=0


----------



## dallas

mrsb74 said:


> Are there authentic please
> Item: tributes
> Seller: kirsty2960
> Item number:140518352763
> Link: http://wap.ebay.co.uk/Pages/ViewItem.aspx?aid=140518352763&sv=Ysl Tributes&emvcc=0



So far these are looking okay. Can I please see some clear close up pictures of the sole and the insole?


----------



## jimmyjay122

Hi all

Can someone please authenticate this Cesare Paciotti?

http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i326/jimmyjay122/original.jpg
http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i326/jimmyjay122/03.jpg
http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i326/jimmyjay122/02.jpg
http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i326/jimmyjay122/01.jpg
http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i326/jimmyjay122/05.jpg
http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i326/jimmyjay122/06.jpg
http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i326/jimmyjay122/022.jpg
http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i326/jimmyjay122/00.jpg

Thanks.


----------



## jimmyjay122

Oh! I almost forgot the sole

http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i326/jimmyjay122/10.jpg


----------



## mrsb74

dallas said:


> So far these are looking okay. Can I please see some clear close up pictures of the sole and the insole?



Thanks Dallas I will ask for pics and post when I get them


----------



## dallas

jimmyjay122 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this Cesare Paciotti?
> 
> http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i326/jimmyjay122/original.jpg
> http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i326/jimmyjay122/03.jpg
> http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i326/jimmyjay122/02.jpg
> http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i326/jimmyjay122/01.jpg
> http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i326/jimmyjay122/05.jpg
> http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i326/jimmyjay122/06.jpg
> http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i326/jimmyjay122/022.jpg
> http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i326/jimmyjay122/00.jpg
> 
> Thanks.



I'm probably not going to be much help to you cos men's shoes are not my thing, but they look to be quite well made and my feeling is that they are okay. Do they feel and smell "real"? Fakes usually have a really cheap smell and feel about them.
Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## jimmyjay122

dallas said:


> I'm probably not going to be much help to you cos men's shoes are not my thing, but they look to be quite well made and my feeling is that they are okay. Do they feel and smell "real"? Fakes usually have a really cheap smell and feel about them.
> Sorry I can't be of more help.




Well they smell quite leathery 

I think they're probably authentic, I just wanted a second opinion. You see, it's my first Paciotti.

Thanks anyway  However, if you know anyone that's into the brand's men shoes please do point him to the posting.


----------



## cheapmommy

Can I get these boots authenticated?  Thanks!
Item: HUNTER & JIMMY CHOO rain rubber boot croco 6 /37 WELLY 
Seller: tiktak12345
Item number:180633973654
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180633973654&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## im a dandy lion

Can anyone authenticate these Chloe scalloped boots?  They come in heeled/flat and these are the flat version.  They're hard to find now since they're on sale and I guess not going to be sold anymore soon...  I found this auction in my size:

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHLOE-Cutout-Fl...en_s_Shoes&hash=item3a63af63b4#ht_4351wt_1141


----------



## dallas

im a dandy lion said:


> Can anyone authenticate these Chloe scalloped boots?  They come in heeled/flat and these are the flat version.  They're hard to find now since they're on sale and I guess not going to be sold anymore soon...  I found this auction in my size:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHLOE-Cutout-Fl...en_s_Shoes&hash=item3a63af63b4#ht_4351wt_1141



I am not a Chloe expert, but these look to be very good quality to me and I'd be very suprised if they were fake.
Perhaps wait for one of our Chloe gals to chime in.


----------



## im a dandy lion

Thanks for the input.  Yeah, they look pretty real to me, too, but you never know, right?  I was looking through the seller's other listings and they have a lot of other high end stuff such as Prada and Chanel.  Makes me wonder where they get these items.


----------



## dallas

im a dandy lion said:


> Thanks for the input.  Yeah, they look pretty real to me, too, but you never know, right?  I was looking through the seller's other listings and they have a lot of other high end stuff such as Prada and Chanel.  Makes me wonder where they get these items.



For what it's worth, that seller is reputable so I really think you are safe with the boots. 
And you're welcome.


----------



## gymangel812

Can anyone authenticate these lanvin flats? tia!


----------



## vicky

Would you kindly help me to authenticate these Prada Boots? 
Thank you! 

Bought on eBay UK:

*Item: *Prada boots
* Listing number: *260729311765
*Seller: *francishawk
* Link: *http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...fvi%3D1&_rdc=1* 
Comments: *I'm adding some close-up pics of the plaque, stamp and zippers.


----------



## cdh1691

Hi!
Can you authenticate both of these shoes please?

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-PRADA-LEATHE...96049353430158

Link: Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Prada-...item1c19c8bd1a


----------



## cdh1691

Hi again, 
For some reason I don't think the links I sent you before work. Here are the links again. Can you please authenticate both of these shoes? Thank you!

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Prada...70298?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c19c8bd1a

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-PRADA-LEATH...15832?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item43a57e2278


----------



## dallas

vicky said:


> Would you kindly help me to authenticate these Prada Boots?
> Thank you!
> 
> Bought on eBay UK:
> 
> *Item: *Prada boots
> * Listing number: *260729311765
> *Seller: *francishawk
> * Link: *http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...fvi%3D1&_rdc=1*
> Comments: *I'm adding some close-up pics of the plaque, stamp and zippers.



These look good to me.



cdh1691 said:


> Hi again,
> For some reason I don't think the links I sent you before work. Here are the links again. Can you please authenticate both of these shoes? Thank you!
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Prada...70298?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c19c8bd1a
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-PRADA-LEATH...15832?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item43a57e2278



1. Could you please ask for a clear, close up picture of the insole and one of the toe?

2. These look good.


----------



## jennitalzz

Item: New Frye Engineer 12R Womens Leather Biker Boots sz 6
Listing number: 300522102028
Seller: lookatyou*
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300522102028&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## Jira

These look good to me, but I just want to double-check. Thanks! 

Item: Lanvin Black Leather Ballet Flats Shoes sz 39.5 / 9.5
Number: 380321082317
Seller: lookatyou* (1386) 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380321082317&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## thoang0705

TIA Ladies!

Item: YSL Camel Platform Sandal
Listing Number: 290537359685
Seller: myorville
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## ozgaz24

Item: ACNE WEDGES SHOSE SIZE35-41
Listing number: 290540281771
Seller: l_love_bb2
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ACNE-WEDGES-S...WC_Outfits&hash=item43a58cdfab#ht_2424wt_1141
Comments: At first I was unsure about this seller, but then I compared another one of their listings (for the Hybria wedges) to my Hybria, which I know are authentic as I bought them from Acne, and they look identical.

Thanks in advance, I've been looking for these for so long!


----------



## Msknowitall

Hello, Ladies!

Are these Tory Burch Flats real or fake? Any help would be greatly appreciated..THANKS! 

*Great Condition! BLACK TORY BURCH REVAS sz 39 / 8.5*

*<H3 class="vi-ia-attrGroupTitle vi-ds2-subt">Item specifics</H3>Condition: Pre-owned: An item that has been used or worn previously. See the sellers listing for full details and description of any imperfections. See all condition definitions- opens in a new window or tab... Read moreabout the condition
US Size: 9Main Color: BlackSub Style: Ballet FlatsHeel Height: Flat (0 to 1/2")Width: Medium (B, M)Seller: sophienesss

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170612003593
*


----------



## resalelover

Hi, Can you please authenticate thesebefore I purchase :

http://shopbellabag.com/index.php/s...uboutin-ivory-peep-toe-yo-yo-pumps-heels.html

http://shopbellabag.com/index.php/s...ouboutin-nude-peep-toe-yo-yo-pumps-heels.html


----------



## dallas

resalelover said:


> Hi, Can you please authenticate thesebefore I purchase :
> 
> http://shopbellabag.com/index.php/s...uboutin-ivory-peep-toe-yo-yo-pumps-heels.html
> 
> http://shopbellabag.com/index.php/s...ouboutin-nude-peep-toe-yo-yo-pumps-heels.html




The first pair look okay. 
The second pair look strange - look at the difference in the heel width - and although it states they are a 38.5, the right shoe is a 39.


----------



## cdh1691

Hi, 
Can you please authenticate these shoes?
Thank you!

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-/170611532883?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27b93d6453
Seller: kasia7b
Item number: 170611532883


----------



## OliviaV

Can someone please tell me which model this is? They're from Michael Kors!
ANd are they authentic? thanks!!


----------



## dallas

cdh1691 said:


> Hi,
> Can you please authenticate these shoes?
> Thank you!
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-/170611532883?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27b93d6453
> Seller: kasia7b
> Item number: 170611532883



Some clear, close up pictures would be helpful. So far, I think these are fake.


----------



## cdh1691

The seller states that the shoes are authentic. She reposted pictures that are a little more clear. Let me know if you can help me see if these shoes are authentic. Thanks again! 

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-/170612879991?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27b951f277
Item: Christian Louboutin Shoes
Seller: kasia7b


----------



## dallas

cdh1691 said:


> The seller states that the shoes are authentic. She reposted pictures that are a little more clear. Let me know if you can help me see if these shoes are authentic. Thanks again!
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-/170612879991?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27b951f277
> Item: Christian Louboutin Shoes
> Seller: kasia7b



Please ask for clear, close up pictures of the insole and the sole showing logo and size.


----------



## cdh1691




----------



## nefretiriii

Hi, can you please help me authenticate these pair of Manolos?

seller: kirstylou3
item #: 250784850474
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik-...men_s_Shoes&hash=item3a63f1222a#ht_500wt_1156

Seller has 100% positive feedback as seller... but what worries me is the typeface on the Manolo Blahnik label inside the shoes... seems that from what I've noticed, I've only seen Manolo Blahnik labels printed in SERIF typeface (also double checked from Bergdorf Goodman's website), while this pair has SANS SERIF typeface on its Manolo Blahnik label.

Thanks so much!


----------



## dallas

nefretiriii said:


> Hi, can you please help me authenticate these pair of Manolos?
> 
> seller: kirstylou3
> item #: 250784850474
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik-...men_s_Shoes&hash=item3a63f1222a#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> Seller has 100% positive feedback as seller... but what worries me is the typeface on the Manolo Blahnik label inside the shoes... seems that from what I've noticed, I've only seen Manolo Blahnik labels printed in SERIF typeface (also double checked from Bergdorf Goodman's website), while this pair has SANS SERIF typeface on its Manolo Blahnik label.
> 
> Thanks so much!



You are right to be worried, these are fake.


----------



## angelbrtn

I purchased these from an E-bay seller and I believe they are authentic, but can someone confirm this for me? Thanks 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...RqehKEY%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## cdh1691

Hi,
I have some pictures of christian louboutin shoes that a seller sent me through gmail, but they are too large to post on this forum. Is there another way I can show pictures in which you can help me authenticate other than through this forum?


----------



## BeenBurned

cdh1691 said:


> Hi,
> I have some pictures of christian louboutin shoes that a seller sent me through gmail, but they are too large to post on this forum. Is there another way I can show pictures in which you can help me authenticate other than through this forum?


Open a free photobucket account and upload the pictures to there.

Then post the IMG code into a response and the picture(s) will show up.


----------



## dallas

angelbrtn said:


> I purchased these from an E-bay seller and I believe they are authentic, but can someone confirm this for me? Thanks
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...RqehKEY%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Could you please post some clear, close up pictures of the insole, sole, and a direct side on?


----------



## cdh1691

Hi, can you authenticate these christian louboutins please? I previously posted the ebay link, but you asked me to send more closeup and clear pictures, so here they are:


----------



## angelbrtn

Here are the pictures you asked for. Thank you for your help.


----------



## angelbrtn

Here's one more pic. Thanks


----------



## eve415

]Hello, 

*Item:* CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN Decollete Black Pailette 37.5
*Listing number*: 230593942549
*Seller:* regeens
*Link:* http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...omen_s_Shoes&hash=item35b0785415#ht_577wt_902

*Comments: *

What threw me off was, on the inside insole of the shoe the CL imprint and the Paris imprint (spacing) are awfully close to each other and the CL imprint on the inside is much lower and should be normally closer to the heel. Also the shoe name is suppose to be Pailette with 2 L's. I know the seller is a member of this forum and has good feedback...am I being too nervous?


----------



## dallas

eve415 said:


> ]Hello,
> 
> *Item:* CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN Decollete Black Pailette 37.5
> *Listing number*: 230593942549
> *Seller:* regeens
> *Link:* http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...omen_s_Shoes&hash=item35b0785415#ht_577wt_902
> 
> *Comments: *
> 
> What threw me off was, on the inside insole of the shoe the CL imprint and the Paris imprint (spacing) are awfully close to each other and the CL imprint on the inside is much lower and should be normally closer to the heel. Also the shoe name is suppose to be Pailette with 2 L's. I know the seller is a member of this forum and has good feedback...am I being too nervous?



I see what you mean and I agree, the logo placement does look a long way down the insole, but having said that, these look authentic to me. I think you're okay.


----------



## angelbrtn

Sorry about the bad pics I posted earlier. Thank you for your help.


----------



## terite

Could anyone comment on post 4185?

TIA


----------



## eve415

dallas said:


> I see what you mean and I agree, the logo placement does look a long way down the insole, but having said that, these look authentic to me. I think you're okay.



Thank you


----------



## dallas

cdh1691 said:


> Hi, can you authenticate these christian louboutins please? I previously posted the ebay link, but you asked me to send more closeup and clear pictures, so here they are:



I can't see the logo and size on the sole clearly. I am suspicious of these shoes, they don't look to be of very good quality.



angelbrtn said:


> Sorry about the bad pics I posted earlier. Thank you for your help.



Sorry, I'm really not sure about these. The pictures aren't helping much.



terite said:


> Could anyone comment on post 4185?
> 
> TIA



Impossible to tell. More pictures are needed.


----------



## cake94

Hi all!  Can anyone tell me if these are authentic?  I just purchased them on eBay and wanted to make sure...  Thanks so much!!

Name: Brian Atwood Taffeta Silver Sz 36.5
Listing #: 310297856290
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...bJMWQ0M%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## dallas

cake94 said:


> Hi all!  Can anyone tell me if these are authentic?  I just purchased them on eBay and wanted to make sure...  Thanks so much!!
> 
> Name: Brian Atwood Taffeta Silver Sz 36.5
> Listing #: 310297856290
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...bJMWQ0M%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT



So far these look okay, but I'd like to see a clear, close up picture of the sole please.


----------



## Rossi

..


----------



## Rossi

cdh1691 said:


> Hi, can you authenticate these christian louboutins please? I previously posted the ebay link, but you asked me to send more closeup and clear pictures, so here they are:


 
You should post these over in the authenticate this Louboutin section - I'm no expert but something doesn't look right and the plastic covering the soles is screaming fake to me.


----------



## cake94

dallas said:


> So far these look okay, but I'd like to see a clear, close up picture of the sole please.



I just got this box in this morning and I'm pretty confident they're fine - the seller included her receipt from Neiman Marcus.  But I'll just upload some more pics just to follow up with you!

Thanks so much!


----------



## dallas

cake94 said:


> I just got this box in this morning and I'm pretty confident they're fine - the seller included her receipt from Neiman Marcus.  But I'll just upload some more pics just to follow up with you!
> 
> Thanks so much!



Yes, these are fine. Lovely shoes, wear them in good health.


----------



## angelbrtn

Thank you Dallas, for your help! I will have to post more pics later. My father passed away and I'm going to take care of my family.


----------



## Elissabeta

Please help me with those YSL !!!!!!!

Item:Yves Saint Laurent Tribtoo Pump
Listing number:130495015298
Seller:renaissancewoman1985
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130495015298&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thank you so much !!!!!!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

angelbrtn said:


> Thank you Dallas, for your help! I will have to post more pics later. My father passed away and I'm going to take care of my family.


I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## dallas

angelbrtn said:


> Thank you Dallas, for your help! I will have to post more pics later. My father passed away and I'm going to take care of my family.



I am so sorry, my thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## dramakitten

Just wanted to warn you.  These are FAKE.  Purchased them and returned, the seller has re-listed them!  Very good fakes, someone not really familiar with BA may be fooled.  Sorry if this is in the wrong place.

Ebay Seller Nadine2122
Brian Atwood purple suede studded pump Loca size 38

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brian-Atwood-si...90493?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2a0ee00b9d


----------



## dramakitten

angelbrtn said:


> Thank you Dallas, for your help! I will have to post more pics later. My father passed away and I'm going to take care of my family.


 
I'm so sorry to hear of your Daddys' passing.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## kerosundae

these are fake and someone won! let's get together and report, the shape looked fake to me, and then seller sent me more photos, clearly fake!
http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...7&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:FR:1123#ht_500wt_1156
 I wish we had a McQueen forum, there's so much fake McQueen.
Thank you ladies and gents!


----------



## kerosundae

btw, the "signaler l'objet" form is not working for me at the moment, so if it doesn't work for you, use this form directly and enter the item number:200584263597
in the "saisissez votre question" field, put:"fausses chaussures" or "contrefacon" or whatever message that says they're fake. 

http://contact.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI...0b02eb&rcode=2c1fbd3c1606319a6257c054a83061ac




kerosundae said:


> these are fake and someone won! let's get together and report, the shape looked fake to me, and then seller sent me more photos, clearly fake!
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...7&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:FR:1123#ht_500wt_1156
> I wish we had a McQueen forum, there's so much fake McQueen.
> Thank you ladies and gents!


----------



## pattiepadfoot

I got these Gucci rain boots at a thrift store today for $20. Would be BEYOND ecstatic if they end up being real. 

TIA for anyone who can authenticate them!


----------



## pattiepadfoot

cdh1691 said:


> Hi, can you authenticate these christian louboutins please? I previously posted the ebay link, but you asked me to send more closeup and clear pictures, so here they are:



The insole looks fine as well as the shoe itself but I really can't make out the "Christian" and "Made In" on the red sole because of the plastic cover. You can post in the Louboutin forum with the ebay link for more expert opinions. I'm pretty new at it but I have been studying them for a while now haha 



Rossi said:


> You should post these over in the authenticate this Louboutin section - I'm no expert but something doesn't look right and the plastic covering the soles is screaming fake to me.



Some people use a quick-fix method of plastic coverings (like the ones used for cell phone screen protectors) to protect the red sole before doing something more permanent like going to the cobbler for the red rubber sole.


----------



## bobeana

hi everyone. a while back i posted about a pair of manolos i bought on ebay and a couple people said they were real. they look and feel real and they were only lightly used when i got them. i just wore them the second time and the insole part with the label on it is coming off (kind of like on cheaper shoes). i've never had this happen with any of my other pairs, even super old ones. is this normal, or are they fake and what do i do about it? i thought nothing was supposed to be glued, but all stitched. i've attached a pic. would love to hear if anyone has input/experience with this. thanks very much!!


----------



## dallas

bobeana said:


> hi everyone. a while back i posted about a pair of manolos i bought on ebay and a couple people said they were real. they look and feel real and they were only lightly used when i got them. i just wore them the second time and the insole part with the label on it is coming off (kind of like on cheaper shoes). i've never had this happen with any of my other pairs, even super old ones. is this normal, or are they fake and what do i do about it? i thought nothing was supposed to be glued, but all stitched. i've attached a pic. would love to hear if anyone has input/experience with this. thanks very much!!




Your shoes are authentic. I have had this happen with a pair of Christian Louboutins, the insole was peeling up from the toe area. 

Your cobbler will be able to help.


----------



## bobeana

dallas said:


> Your shoes are authentic. I have had this happen with a pair of Christian Louboutins, the insole was peeling up from the toe area.
> 
> Your cobbler will be able to help.




Wow really? One of the things I always love about my designer shoes is that I've never had the peeling problem, but with cheaper shoes it happens ALL the time. Unfortunately there are no decent cobblers in my area, when I need work done to shoes like this I always wait until I am some place where they do, but I won't be traveling anytime soon. I am afraid to just use glue though...:wondering


----------



## dramakitten

pattiepadfoot said:


> I got these Gucci rain boots at a thrift store today for $20. Would be BEYOND ecstatic if they end up being real.
> 
> TIA for anyone who can authenticate them!


 
I believe those are real!  I very nearly purchased those exact rainboots a few years ago.  Have regretted not doing so since.  Congrats on a fab find!!  :greengrin:


----------



## pattiepadfoot

dramakitten said:


> I believe those are real!  I very nearly purchased those exact rainboots a few years ago.  Have regretted not doing so since.  Congrats on a fab find!!  :greengrin:



Aw thanks! I myself thought the tag was missing a zero! Couldn't believe my eyes.


----------



## Lady Gryffindor

http://cgi.ebay.com/TORY-BURCH-Blac...52862?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2a0ed7d77e

Could someone please authenticate these please...thanks a lot.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I bought these Jimmy Choo Connors on ebay. I'm concerned about authenticity because "Bottom soles are polished/coated to prevent retail returns." Has anyone seen this done before? Here are the shoes:


----------



## photoshopgrl

I'm not even sure if True Religion shoes are faked. I know the jeans are so badly I wanted to check here on these just in case. Anyone?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&rt=nc&nma=true&item=170588262826


----------



## dallas

it'sanaddiction said:


> I bought these Jimmy Choo Connors on ebay. I'm concerned about authenticity because "Bottom soles are polished/coated to prevent retail returns." Has anyone seen this done before? Here are the shoes:



I haven't seen that done before - how strange. They look to be authentic though.


----------



## closethoarder

Any help would be appreciated - sorry in advance for the pictures

Item: Burberry Prorsum Thigh high Leather boots
Seller: advancebuy
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/1495-Burberry-P...76311?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2eb3de2737

Thanks in advance!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

dallas said:


> I haven't seen that done before - how strange. They look to be authentic though.


 
Thank you


----------



## dallas

^ You're welcome.


----------



## mellopez_80

Can you pls authenticate this pair? thanks!

item name: C H A N E L - AUTHENTIQUE Ballerines -Beige-38 
seller: Chanson
item # 637836102
link: http://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/kleidu...uthentique-ballerines-beige-38/v/an637836102/


----------



## unoma

pls help
Item:Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Double Platform Pump Grey 41
Listing Number:250789800261
Seller:kirschafoofoo

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## dallas

mellopez_80 said:


> Can you pls authenticate this pair? thanks!
> 
> item name: C H A N E L - AUTHENTIQUE Ballerines -Beige-38
> seller: Chanson
> item # 637836102
> link: http://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/kleidu...uthentique-ballerines-beige-38/v/an637836102/



I'm not sure about these. Could you please ask for clear, close up pictures of the insole and toe box?



unoma said:


> pls help
> Item:Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Double Platform Pump Grey 41
> Listing Number:250789800261
> Seller:kirschafoofoo
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...=STRK:MEWAX:IT




These are fake.


----------



## closethoarder

Any thoughts?

Item: YSL grey sued platform heels
Seller: bebebarlow
Item Number: 270721834448
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...34448?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f08475dd0

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dallas

closethoarder said:


> Any thoughts?
> 
> Item: YSL grey sued platform heels
> Seller: bebebarlow
> Item Number: 270721834448
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...34448?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f08475dd0
> 
> Thanks in advance!



These look fake to me.


----------



## nillacobain

Item: YSL velvet flats
Seller: makkione 
Item Number: 390297362300
Link: http://cgi.ebay.it/BALLERINA-IN-VEL...297362300?pt=Donna_Scarpe&hash=item5adf891f7c

Comment: Are they authentic? if so, are they from a "perfum" line? Thank you!


----------



## mimi0011

Item: Prada Sequin Flats
Item#: 140521241834
Seller: zicloset
Ebay Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140521241834

Thanks in advance, experts!!!


----------



## kerosundae

I think I bought some fake Alaia, the label is just pasted on, and peels off; the "patent leather" doesn't feel one bit like leather; the only marking on the sole is the size, nothing else.... yea, pretty sure it's fake.
 What do you all think?


----------



## mimi0011

Item: Gucci Wedges
Item#:380319395723
Seller: mrutitsk
Ebay Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_1943wt_907


Thanks again, experts!!!


----------



## mainguyen504

hi! can anyone authenticate please?
Item: choo flats
Item#: 380323642206
Seller: tamparobin
Ebay Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/JIMMY-CHOO-Natu...omen_s_Shoes&hash=item588d0e3b5e#ht_645wt_907
tia!!


----------



## Apricot Summers

mainguyen504 said:


> hi! can anyone authenticate please?
> Item: choo flats
> Item#: 380323642206
> Seller: tamparobin
> Ebay Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/JIMMY-CHOO-Natu...omen_s_Shoes&hash=item588d0e3b5e#ht_645wt_907
> tia!!




Authentic, IMO.

However I *avoid* this seller because she seriously shill bids her own auctions.  I recently noticed this when bidding on 2 different items of hers.


----------



## mainguyen504

Apricot Summers said:


> Authentic, IMO.
> 
> However I *avoid* this seller because she seriously shill bids her own auctions.  I recently noticed this when bidding on 2 different items of hers.



hmm, thank you. i looked at her other auctions and i noticed the same person bid on different items too. so i will keep an eye out and if it goes over than what i would pay, ill skip it.
*thanks Apricot Summers*


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Item: Gucci Leopard Flats
Item #: 380311422670
Seller: tikavision
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380311422670#ht_659wt_907

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

And one more:

Item: Prada Leopard Flats
Item #: 280646793289
Seller: dinoplaything
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280646793289&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156

Thank you for both requests!!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Hey, can anyone authenticate these balmain boots for me? 

Item: AUTH Giuseppe Zanotti BALMAIN zipper boots heels 36 6 
Listing Number: 270719830924
Seller: ocfashions

Thanks!


----------



## cdh1691

Hello,
Can anyone authenticate these shoes? Thank you!
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250792027179&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Seller: shelmarie
Item: Christian Louboutin Pumps NIB w/dustbag Size 39 US 8
Item #: 250792027179


----------



## cdh1691

Hello,
Can anyone also authenticate these shoes? Thank you!
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250791597344&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Seller: mediactive
Item: CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN VERY PRIVE Black Suede Pump Shoe 39
Item #: 250791597344


----------



## cdh1691

Hello,
Sorry for all the posts, but can anyone please also authenticate these shoes? Thank you!
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380323725949
Seller: lenkainbe
Item: Gucci Bacall Peep Toe Pumps Shoes Heels 9.5 39.5 $585
Item #: 380323725949


----------



## dallas

cdh1691 said:


> Hello,
> Can anyone authenticate these shoes? Thank you!
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250792027179&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Seller: shelmarie
> Item: Christian Louboutin Pumps NIB w/dustbag Size 39 US 8
> Item #: 250792027179





cdh1691 said:


> Hello,
> Can anyone also authenticate these shoes? Thank you!
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250791597344&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Seller: mediactive
> Item: CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN VERY PRIVE Black Suede Pump Shoe 39
> Item #: 250791597344





cdh1691 said:


> Hello,
> Sorry for all the posts, but can anyone please also authenticate these shoes? Thank you!
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380323725949
> Seller: lenkainbe
> Item: Gucci Bacall Peep Toe Pumps Shoes Heels 9.5 39.5 $585
> Item #: 380323725949



All authentic.


----------



## mimi0011

mimi0011 said:


> Item: Prada Sequin Flats
> Item#: 140521241834
> Seller: zicloset
> Ebay Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140521241834
> 
> Thanks in advance, experts!!!



Hi experts, 

I think that I was skipped....thanks!


----------



## dallas

mimi0011 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I think that I was skipped....thanks!



These look good.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Item: Gucci Leopard Flats
> Item #: 380311422670
> Seller: tikavision
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380311422670#ht_659wt_907
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Dallas, can you authenticate these please?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> And one more:
> 
> Item: Prada Leopard Flats
> Item #: 280646793289
> Seller: dinoplaything
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280646793289&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> Thank you for both requests!!!



And also these - TIA!


----------



## dallas

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Dallas, can you authenticate these please?



These look good.



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> And also these - TIA!



I'm not sure about these. The pictures don't help much, so perhaps some close ups of the insole and toe box would tell me more. There's something strange about them and I can't put my finger on it. Sorry, not much help, I know.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

dallas said:


> These look good.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about these. The pictures don't help much, so perhaps some close ups of the insole and toe box would tell me more. There's something strange about them and I can't put my finger on it. Sorry, not much help, I know.



Your help is greatly appreciated  I'd rather err on the side of caution


----------



## mimi0011

dallas said:


> These look good.




Thanks so much, dallas!!! You are awesome!!!


----------



## dallas

You're welcome ladies.


----------



## Msknowitall

Hello, Could someone please help me authenticate these shoes? They are cute and I'm very interested. I can rarely wear hills and am always in the market for a cute kitten hill. Thanks SO much! Also, if anyone knows anything about this seller any info would be appreciated!

*Item Name:* MIU MIU Calzature Donna Brown Suede Pumps Sz 39 9 BOX
I*tem number:* 200587138565
*Seller ID:* linda*s***stuff 
*Working Link:* http://cgi.ebay.com/MIU-MIU-Calzatu...38565?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2eb3ecd605

*Auction ends in 3 hrs 40 min*


----------



## dallas

Msknowitall said:


> Hello, Could someone please help me authenticate these shoes? They are cute and I'm very interested. I can rarely wear hills and am always in the market for a cute kitten hill. Thanks SO much! Also, if anyone knows anything about this seller any info would be appreciated!
> 
> *Item Name:* MIU MIU Calzature Donna Brown Suede Pumps Sz 39 9 BOX
> I*tem number:* 200587138565
> *Seller ID:* linda*s***stuff
> *Working Link:* http://cgi.ebay.com/MIU-MIU-Calzatu...38565?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2eb3ecd605
> 
> *Auction ends in 3 hrs 40 min*



These look to be authentic.
There are threads about this seller in the Ebay sub-forum.


----------



## closethoarder

Can anyone help me with these please?

Item Name: Burberry Prorsum Aviator Boots
Item Number: 150579654469
Seller ID: charles_nyc
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Burberry-Prorsum...item230f3f2f45

Thanks in advance!


----------



## resalelover

Can you please authenticate... Thank you!!!

Item: LV slingbacks
Item number: 270724036093 
Seller: lucky2see
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Louis-Vuitton-S...36093?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f0868f5fd


----------



## nefretiriii

Hi... I found another Something Blue Manolos sold on eBay, this time they're pre-owned... there are lots of pics but somehow they're not too clear.. need expert eyes to authenticate if they're real 

Item: Manolo Blahnik Something Blue Hangisi Satin Pumps
Item number: 300539497595
Seller: oshunslilly
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Somethin...men_s_Shoes&hash=item45f98ccc7b#ht_669wt_1141

Thanks again!!!


----------



## dallas

nefretiriii said:


> Hi... I found another Something Blue Manolos sold on eBay, this time they're pre-owned... there are lots of pics but somehow they're not too clear.. need expert eyes to authenticate if they're real
> 
> Item: Manolo Blahnik Something Blue Hangisi Satin Pumps
> Item number: 300539497595
> Seller: oshunslilly
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Somethin...men_s_Shoes&hash=item45f98ccc7b#ht_669wt_1141
> 
> Thanks again!!!



I don't know what happened but when I clicked on the pictures - which don't show much at all - my computer crashed twice. 
So far, I don't like the look of these. Could you please ask for clear, close up, taken in daylight, pictures of the insole, sole and a side on?


----------



## BeenBurned

nefretiriii said:


> Hi... I found another Something Blue Manolos sold on eBay, this time they're pre-owned... there are lots of pics but somehow they're not too clear.. need expert eyes to authenticate if they're real
> 
> Item: Manolo Blahnik Something Blue Hangisi Satin Pumps
> Item number: 300539497595
> Seller: oshunslilly
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Somethin...men_s_Shoes&hash=item45f98ccc7b#ht_669wt_1141
> 
> Thanks again!!!





dallas said:


> I don't know what happened but when I clicked on the pictures - which don't show much at all - my computer crashed twice.
> So far, I don't like the look of these. Could you please ask for clear, close up, taken in daylight, pictures of the insole, sole and a side on?


I know nothing about the shoes but the seller has another listing for a "Chanel" bag and she doesn't mention "Chanel" in the listing, price is at $3.99 and the only way you know it has the Chanel logo is seen in the pictures. 

Things that make you say, "hmmmm."

http://cgi.ebay.com/Large-White-Qui...080?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f98d08f8

And these CL shoes sold for $21.59 without ever using the brand name (although her slideshow is named Christian Louboutin). 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...0&si=zljpJ4gBIQZHg7FLIurZlNOHsiI%3D&viewitem=


----------



## Msknowitall

dallas said:


> These look to be authentic.
> There are threads about this seller in the Ebay sub-forum.



Thanks for the input!


----------



## resalelover

resalelover said:


> Can you please authenticate... Thank you!!!
> 
> Item: LV slingbacks
> Item number: 270724036093
> Seller: lucky2see
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Louis-Vuitton-S...36093?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f0868f5fd


 
Hi guys,

When you get the chance, can you take a look and let me know if these are authentic.

Thanks!


----------



## dallas

resalelover said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> When you get the chance, can you take a look and let me know if these are authentic.
> 
> Thanks!



I'm sorry, I didn't mean to ignore you but I'm really not sure about these ( I am not that familiar with LV shoes.) 
For what it's worth, the stitching on the slingback looks terrible to me and not the quality expected from an authentic LV.
Hopefully one of our LV gals will chime in to help you.


----------



## smallfry

*I have also posted this in the Jimmy Choo board - I wasn't really sure which place was more appropriate, so I apologize if you've already seen my authentication request there.*

This is my first pair of JC shoes and I was hoping to have them authenticated by the experts 

I also have two questions, please: are they supposed to come with extra heel tips? Are there supposed to be any numbers printed inside the shoes? I don't see anything at all.

Thank you in advance for your help! 

Item: 24/7 Collection Shoes
Style: Clue
Size: 36.5
Color: Black Kid Leather


----------



## smallfry

More pics...


----------



## dallas

smallfry said:


> *I have also posted this in the Jimmy Choo board - I wasn't really sure which place was more appropriate, so I apologize if you've already seen my authentication request there.*
> 
> This is my first pair of JC shoes and I was hoping to have them authenticated by the experts
> 
> I also have two questions, please: are they supposed to come with extra heel tips? Are there supposed to be any numbers printed inside the shoes? I don't see anything at all.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help!
> 
> Item: 24/7 Collection Shoes
> Style: Clue
> Size: 36.5
> Color: Black Kid Leather



These look authentic to me.
I wouldn't worry, none of my Choos have come with extra heel tips, nor do they have numbers printed on the inside.


----------



## smallfry

dallas said:


> These look authentic to me.
> I wouldn't worry, none of my Choos have come with extra heel tips, nor do they have numbers printed on the inside.



Thank you so much *dallas *


----------



## dallas

^ You're very welcome.


----------



## nefretiriii

BeenBurned said:


> I know nothing about the shoes but the seller has another listing for a "Chanel" bag and she doesn't mention "Chanel" in the listing, price is at $3.99 and the only way you know it has the Chanel logo is seen in the pictures.
> 
> Things that make you say, "hmmmm."
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Large-White-Qui...080?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f98d08f8
> 
> And these CL shoes sold for $21.59 without ever using the brand name (although her slideshow is named Christian Louboutin).
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...0&si=zljpJ4gBIQZHg7FLIurZlNOHsiI%3D&viewitem=



Thanks for all your inputs... the seller couldn't be contacted, which made it all the more fishy-ER! So I decided not to go with it...

Found this other one, which only had 4 photos, but they look pretty good to me, but need your expertise once again 

Item: Manolo Blahnik Something Blue Hangisi Satin Pumps
Item #: 160563466896
Seller: iphone-oostation
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik-..._Women_Shoes&hash=item2562541290#ht_502wt_907

Btw, there's quite a lot of Something Blues being sold by eBay sellers in AUSTRALIA... I've been browsing for months, so I keep noticing that they're mostly located in Australia. There was one that looked super authentic but it runs pretty expensive so I decided not to go for it... and today I found a listing that used EXACTLY the same photos as that one listing I previously decided not to bid for... http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-...6359296?pt=AU_Women_Shoes&hash=item3cb64a4880 The pics look good, right? But the fact that I've seen a past listing that used the exact same photos makes it super fishy.... =_= And they're both located in Australia. Hmmm.


----------



## BeenBurned

nefretiriii said:


> Thanks for all your inputs... the seller couldn't be contacted, which made it all the more fishy-ER! So I decided not to go with it...
> 
> Found this other one, which only had 4 photos, but they look pretty good to me, but need your expertise once again
> 
> Item: Manolo Blahnik Something Blue Hangisi Satin Pumps
> Item #: 160563466896
> Seller: iphone-oostation
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik-..._Women_Shoes&hash=item2562541290#ht_502wt_907
> 
> *Btw, there's quite a lot of Something Blues being sold by eBay sellers in AUSTRALIA... I've been browsing for months, so I keep noticing that they're mostly located in Australia. There was one that looked super authentic but it runs pretty expensive so I decided not to go for it... and today I found a listing that used EXACTLY the same photos as that one listing I previously decided not to bid for... http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-...6359296?pt=AU_Women_Shoes&hash=item3cb64a4880 The pics look good, right? But the fact that I've seen a past listing that used the exact same photos makes it super fishy.... =_= And they're both located in Australia. Hmmm.*


I just did a search for "manolo blahnik something blue" and nearly every listing, current and completed was in Australia and additionally odd is the fact that most of the sellers had very little feedback. Most had fewer than 10 feedbacks. Also, there were a few sellers with identical pictures. 

Strange.


----------



## dallas

nefretiriii said:


> Thanks for all your inputs... the seller couldn't be contacted, which made it all the more fishy-ER! So I decided not to go with it...
> 
> Found this other one, which only had 4 photos, but they look pretty good to me, but need your expertise once again
> 
> Item: Manolo Blahnik Something Blue Hangisi Satin Pumps
> Item #: 160563466896
> Seller: iphone-oostation
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik-..._Women_Shoes&hash=item2562541290#ht_502wt_907
> 
> Btw, there's quite a lot of Something Blues being sold by eBay sellers in AUSTRALIA... I've been browsing for months, so I keep noticing that they're mostly located in Australia. There was one that looked super authentic but it runs pretty expensive so I decided not to go for it... and today I found a listing that used EXACTLY the same photos as that one listing I previously decided not to bid for... http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-...6359296?pt=AU_Women_Shoes&hash=item3cb64a4880 The pics look good, right? But the fact that I've seen a past listing that used the exact same photos makes it super fishy.... =_= And they're both located in Australia. Hmmm.




These are fake.

Ebay Australia is riddled with fakes so please be careful. I have  reported sellers over and over again and nothing is done, their vile  shoes remain up for auction.


----------



## ourdesiderata

Are these authentic?  I purchased them...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&rt=nc&nma=true&item=280642613624&si=bsV0UbFOQEboC3LNPG3yeFiTKvA%253D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT#ht_4352wt_1139


----------



## ula.

Hi,
Could you please help me authenticate those ysl tribute pumps, please?
I got them on eBay, but I'm quite sure they're fake, they have this plastic sole, awful stiches and needless to say the smell is just horrid , however could you please objectively help me confirm it?

this was the eBay auction I bought it from:

Item: BNIB YSL Black Patent Tribute Pumps UK 6/39 Euro
Listing Number: 110656225533
Seller: sandra6481
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110656225533&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

And those are the pictures of the shoes I received:


----------



## dallas

ula. said:


> Hi,
> Could you please help me authenticate those ysl tribute pumps, please?
> I got them on eBay, but I'm quite sure they're fake, they have this plastic sole, awful stiches and needless to say the smell is just horrid , however could you please objectively help me confirm it?
> 
> this was the eBay auction I bought it from:
> 
> Item: BNIB YSL Black Patent Tribute Pumps UK 6/39 Euro
> Listing Number: 110656225533
> Seller: sandra6481
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110656225533&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> And those are the pictures of the shoes I received:



These are indeed fake, sorry.


----------



## annedv

Hello
could you please check this Manolos for me? Thanks in advance:

*1.*


----------



## annedv

*2.*


----------



## annedv

*3.*


----------



## annedv

*4.*


----------



## annedv

*5.*

























THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## yamama

Hi Everyone! 

I found these Dolce and Gabbana Floral Vine Pumps @ StyleSense (in Canada) in the clearance section by chance. I bought them, but now I'm doubtful since I haven't seen this version of the shoe online. I did find the open toe one on ebay and several pics of that shoes on nordstrom and bergdorf's. If someone could please authenticate them, I would appreciate! ...cause back to the store they'll go with a piece of my mind


----------



## dallas

annedv said:


> Hello
> could you please check this Manolos for me? Thanks in advance:
> THANK YOU!!!!



All look good.


----------



## Sophistry

Hi.  I almost bought a fake pair of Hermes shoes the other day, so I want to go slow!  Could someone authenticate these?  I'm leaning towards fake because of the low listing price, right?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-Prada-Kit...men_s_Shoes&hash=item2eb42c335f#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## dallas

Sophistry said:


> Hi.  I almost bought a fake pair of Hermes shoes the other day, so I want to go slow!  Could someone authenticate these?  I'm leaning towards fake because of the low listing price, right?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-Prada-Kit...men_s_Shoes&hash=item2eb42c335f#ht_500wt_1156



These look authentic to me.


----------



## mellopez_80

dallas said:


> I'm not sure about these. Could you please ask for clear, close up pictures of the insole and toe box?
> 
> 
> 
> here are the some more pictures
> 
> http://img825.imageshack.us/i/img3565t.jpg/
> http://img819.imageshack.us/i/img3566e.jpg/
> http://img28.imageshack.us/i/img3567l.jpg/
> http://img33.imageshack.us/i/img3568en.jpg/
> http://img534.imageshack.us/i/img3569p.jpg/
> http://img801.imageshack.us/i/img3570sl.jpg/
> http://img684.imageshack.us/i/img3572q.jpg/
> http://img585.imageshack.us/i/img3573c.jpg/
> http://img687.imageshack.us/i/img3574lc.jpg/
> http://img812.imageshack.us/i/img3575y.jpg/
> http://img820.imageshack.us/i/img3577vb.jpg/
> http://img822.imageshack.us/i/img3579q.jpg/
> http://img862.imageshack.us/i/img3580x.jpg/
> http://img101.imageshack.us/i/img3584v.jpg/


----------



## Lidzii3

Hi all,

I just won this auction..
Could someone please help me authenticate this shoes please?
I saw another seller who appears to sell the same shoes but in leather whereas the auction I won is made from fabric..

Thank you so much for your help  I really appreciate it..

Item: CHANEL 37.5 Black White Spectator Ballet Bow Flats
Listing number: 160561754615
Seller: keekos
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...561754615&si=ECo%2BsLjcSImVN5S2jNwBNEdk31E%3D


----------



## unoma

pls ladies, help before i pay

SYSL Tribute Blue bottom Yves Saint 
nuttcrackerblack
270726422989

http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Tribute-Blue...item3f088d61cd 

http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc459/unoma/


----------



## Sophistry

Thanks,Dallas!


----------



## dallas

mellopez_80 said:


> dallas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about these. Could you please ask for clear, close up pictures of the insole and toe box?
> 
> 
> 
> here are the some more pictures
> 
> http://img825.imageshack.us/i/img3565t.jpg/
> http://img819.imageshack.us/i/img3566e.jpg/
> http://img28.imageshack.us/i/img3567l.jpg/
> http://img33.imageshack.us/i/img3568en.jpg/
> http://img534.imageshack.us/i/img3569p.jpg/
> http://img801.imageshack.us/i/img3570sl.jpg/
> http://img684.imageshack.us/i/img3572q.jpg/
> http://img585.imageshack.us/i/img3573c.jpg/
> http://img687.imageshack.us/i/img3574lc.jpg/
> http://img812.imageshack.us/i/img3575y.jpg/
> http://img820.imageshack.us/i/img3577vb.jpg/
> http://img822.imageshack.us/i/img3579q.jpg/
> http://img862.imageshack.us/i/img3580x.jpg/
> http://img101.imageshack.us/i/img3584v.jpg/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a Chanel gal, but these look to be very good quality and I think they are authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> Lidzii3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I just won this auction..
> Could someone please help me authenticate this shoes please?
> I saw another seller who appears to sell the same shoes but in leather whereas the auction I won is made from fabric..
> 
> Thank you so much for your help  I really appreciate it..
> 
> Item: CHANEL 37.5 Black White Spectator Ballet Bow Flats
> Listing number: 160561754615
> Seller: keekos
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...561754615&si=ECo%2BsLjcSImVN5S2jNwBNEdk31E%3D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These look good.
> 
> 
> 
> unoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> pls ladies, help before i pay
> 
> SYSL Tribute Blue bottom Yves Saint
> nuttcrackerblack
> 270726422989
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Tribute-Blue...item3f088d61cd
> 
> http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc459/unoma/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These are authentic. (I answered you in the YSL thread too.)
> 
> 
> 
> Sophistry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,Dallas!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're welcome.
Click to expand...


----------



## unoma

dallas said:


> mellopez_80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a Chanel gal, but these look to be very good quality and I think they are authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> These look good.
> 
> 
> 
> These are authentic. (I answered you in the YSL thread too.)
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. My first YSL.
> Excited
Click to expand...


----------



## dallas

unoma said:


> .
> 
> Thank you. My first YSL.
> Excited



Good for you! They are gorgeous shoes, wear them in good health.


----------



## heelsonwheels

Could anyone please authenticate these MIU MIU's?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170619369003&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

TIA!!!


----------



## dallas

heelsonwheels said:


> Could anyone please authenticate these MIU MIU's?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170619369003&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> TIA!!!



I would like to see a picture of the sole, but so far these look good.


----------



## yamama

any idea about my d&g's dallas?


----------



## dallas

yamama said:


> any idea about my d&g's dallas?



I'm sorry, I thought I had replied to you ... now I know for sure I am senile!

They look authentic to me.


----------



## xjacquelynnx

I recently acquired these Prada Shoes.  Authentic?

http://www.model-horses.com/ebay/shoes/prada.jpg
http://www.model-horses.com/ebay/shoes/prada2.jpg
http://www.model-horses.com/ebay/shoes/prada3.jpg
http://www.model-horses.com/ebay/shoes/prada4.jpg
http://www.model-horses.com/ebay/shoes/prada5.jpg
http://www.model-horses.com/ebay/shoes/prada6.jpg
http://www.model-horses.com/ebay/shoes/prada7.jpg
http://www.model-horses.com/ebay/shoes/prada8.jpg


----------



## dallas

xjacquelynnx said:


> I recently acquired these Prada Shoes.  Authentic?
> 
> http://www.model-horses.com/ebay/shoes/prada.jpg
> http://www.model-horses.com/ebay/shoes/prada2.jpg
> http://www.model-horses.com/ebay/shoes/prada3.jpg
> http://www.model-horses.com/ebay/shoes/prada4.jpg
> http://www.model-horses.com/ebay/shoes/prada5.jpg
> http://www.model-horses.com/ebay/shoes/prada6.jpg
> http://www.model-horses.com/ebay/shoes/prada7.jpg
> http://www.model-horses.com/ebay/shoes/prada8.jpg



These look good to me.


----------



## yamama

dallas said:


> I'm sorry, I thought I had replied to you ... now I know for sure I am senile!
> 
> They look authentic to me.


ahhaha no worries. Thank you as well


----------



## Mariz

hi
can anyone authenticate this shoes? Is there such thing as ysl 75 tribute but wd t-strap?
I won this bid but I'm having 2nd thoughts. She emailed me the receipt too!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...72j0VWw%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Help.Thanks!


----------



## dallas

Mariz said:


> hi
> can anyone authenticate this shoes? Is there such thing as ysl 75 tribute but wd t-strap?
> I won this bid but I'm having 2nd thoughts. She emailed me the receipt too!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...72j0VWw%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Help.Thanks!



I haven't seen a T strap in this heel height, but I see no red flags with these and they look authentic to me.


----------



## closethoarder

HI, any thoughts?

Item: Miu miu flats
Item number: 360354272234
Seller: viamontenapoleoneshop
Link: http://cgi.ebay.it/MIU-MIU-BY-PRADA...onna_Scarpe&hash=item53e6c9d3ea#ht_3901wt_907

Thanks in advance!


----------



## resalelover

Hi ... I purchased these shoes and when I received them I am questioning them.  Here is the posting "new in box" but the "box" is for a 37.5 leopard flat and there is a written sticker and green dot so I am pausing ... I will send you a bunch of photos I have taken too.  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...WOE0r14%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## 850jaycee

Title Coach Leather Strappy Heels "Gianna" Made in Italy 11
Seller: Octobersky14
Item Number:250796457427
URL: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250796457427&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Can anyone please tell me if these are authentic? Thank you in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

850jaycee said:


> Title Coach Leather Strappy Heels "Gianna" Made in Italy 11
> Seller: Octobersky14
> Item Number:250796457427
> URL: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250796457427&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Can anyone please tell me if these are authentic? Thank you in advance!


They look fine.

ETA: Coach stamps style information on the inside under the vamp in its shoes. The seller should be showing that marking in her listings. But based on the other pictures in the Coach shoes listings, they appear to be good.


----------



## 850jaycee

BeenBurned said:


> They look fine.
> 
> ETA: Coach stamps style information on the inside under the vamp in its shoes. The seller should be showing that marking in her listings. But based on the other pictures in the Coach shoes listings, they appear to be good.





Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

850jaycee said:


> Thank you!


You're welcome.


----------



## Lidzii3

Thank you dallas.. 

You are great!


----------



## dallas

Lidzii3 said:


> Thank you dallas..
> 
> You are great!



You're welcome.


----------



## mummio1514

hi can you tell me if these uggs are real , bought them from miccosmetic.com , i need a authenticity check to get my money back through paypal , oh and how do i post a pic of them ( im new )


----------



## BeenBurned

mummio1514 said:


> hi can you tell me if these uggs are real , bought them from miccosmetic.com , i need a authenticity check to get my money back through paypal , oh and how do i post a pic of them ( im new )


According to Uggs website, this website isn't on the list of authorized resellers. 
http://www.uggaustralia.com/retailstores/onlinestores.aspx?p=aor

And based on the whois.com lookup for miccosmetic.com, they are based in China. 

Unfortunately, they sell fake Uggs and Mac makeup.


----------



## mummio1514

BeenBurned said:


> According to Uggs website, this website isn't on the list of authorized resellers.
> http://www.uggaustralia.com/retailstores/onlinestores.aspx?p=aor
> 
> And based on the whois.com lookup for miccosmetic.com, they are based in China.
> 
> Unfortunately, they sell fake Uggs and Mac makeup.


 thank you , i feel so cheated , do you know how i could get my money back as paypal have asked them to be authenicated by an official retailer but schuh and selfridges have declined to comment


----------



## ch3nch3n

Item: YSL Tribute Sandal RED
Seller: 88caviar
Item Number: 190470659194
URL: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-TRIBUTE-SAN...ps=63&clkid=8219562426121357401#ht_2194wt_907

Can someone please tell me if these are authentic? TIA!


----------



## dallas

ch3nch3n said:


> Item: YSL Tribute Sandal RED
> Seller: 88caviar
> Item Number: 190470659194
> URL: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-TRIBUTE-SAN...ps=63&clkid=8219562426121357401#ht_2194wt_907
> 
> Can someone please tell me if these are authentic? TIA!



Yes, authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

mummio1514 said:


> hi can you tell me if these uggs are real , bought them from miccosmetic.com , i need a authenticity check to get my money back through paypal , oh and how do i post a pic of them ( im new )





BeenBurned said:


> According to Uggs website, this website isn't on the list of authorized resellers.
> http://www.uggaustralia.com/retailstores/onlinestores.aspx?p=aor
> 
> And based on the whois.com lookup for miccosmetic.com, they are based in China.
> 
> Unfortunately, they sell fake Uggs and Mac makeup.





mummio1514 said:


> thank you , i feel so cheated , do you know how i could get my money back as paypal have asked them to be authenicated by an official retailer but schuh and selfridges have declined to comment


The Uggs website has a counterfeit reporting link on their site. You might either email or call them for advice. 

For your paypal payment, how did you fund it? If you used a credit card, you can file a dispute with the c.c. company.

I tried to PM you but you don't have enough posts. I'll ask around and see if anyone knows any Uggs authenticators. 

From Uggs: http://www.uggaustralia.com/counterfeit.aspx

Please contact UGG® Australia.com by email at counterfeit@uggaustralia.com to alert us to counterfeits


----------



## BeenBurned

mummio1514 said:


> hi can you tell me if these uggs are real , bought them from miccosmetic.com , i need a authenticity check to get my money back through paypal , oh and how do i post a pic of them ( im new )





BeenBurned said:


> According to Uggs website, this website isn't on the list of authorized resellers.
> http://www.uggaustralia.com/retailstores/onlinestores.aspx?p=aor
> 
> And based on the whois.com lookup for miccosmetic.com, they are based in China.
> 
> Unfortunately, they sell fake Uggs and Mac makeup.





mummio1514 said:


> thank you , i feel so cheated , do you know how i could get my money back as paypal have asked them to be authenicated by an official retailer but schuh and selfridges have declined to comment





BeenBurned said:


> The Uggs website has a counterfeit reporting link on their site. You might either email or call them for advice.
> 
> For your paypal payment, how did you fund it? If you used a credit card, you can file a dispute with the c.c. company.
> 
> I tried to PM you but you don't have enough posts. I'll ask around and see if anyone knows any Uggs authenticators.
> 
> From Uggs: http://www.uggaustralia.com/counterfeit.aspx
> 
> Please contact UGG® Australia.com by email at counterfeit@uggaustralia.com to alert us to counterfeits


I found someone whose authenticity/non-authenticity letters ebay and paypal have accepted in the past. Lately, they've been a bit quirky and are inconsistent in who they take letters from.

Check your profile for an authenticator to whom you can write.

please let me know how you make out.


----------



## rachey

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....ory=63889&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_500wt_1156


thanks xxx


----------



## dallas

rachey said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....ory=63889&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> 
> thanks xxx



So far these don't look good. Could you please ask the seller for clear, close up pictures of the insole, the sole showing size and logo, and a direct side on.


----------



## heelsonwheels

Hi, just wondering if anyone can tell me if these are real? sizing advice would also be helpful! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250797867378&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## chicagogal09

Hello, are these authentic? Thanks for the help!

CHANEL WOMEN'S SHOES / HIGH HEEL SANDALS SIZE 37/6.5U.S
290552475916
*jcunitone*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290552475916&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## allureallure

I just won this shoes and have to pay in 12 hours but I want to make sure that it is authentic

BRIAN ATWOOD MANIAC PATENT PLATFORM PUMP SIZE 38 $580!!
Item number:280645286792
Seller: shopdesigner611
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_868wt_1141

Thanks in advance


----------



## dallas

heelsonwheels said:


> Hi, just wondering if anyone can tell me if these are real? sizing advice would also be helpful!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250797867378&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thanks so much!!!!



Could you please ask for clear, close up pictures of the insole and the sole showing size and logo. I would be suprised if these were fake, this seller is reputable.



chicagogal09 said:


> Hello, are these authentic? Thanks for the help!
> 
> CHANEL WOMEN'S SHOES / HIGH HEEL SANDALS SIZE 37/6.5U.S
> 290552475916
> *jcunitone*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290552475916&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



These look okay to me.



allureallure said:


> I just won this shoes and have to pay in 12 hours but I want to make sure that it is authentic
> 
> BRIAN ATWOOD MANIAC PATENT PLATFORM PUMP SIZE 38 $580!!
> Item number:280645286792
> Seller: shopdesigner611
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_868wt_1141
> 
> Thanks in advance



These look to be authentic.


----------



## lizgirl17

i got these uggs second hand and i would like to know if they are authentic 
they look diffrent than the ones on the ugg site so im thinking maybe they are an older pair ?




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## BeenBurned

lizgirl17 said:


> i got these uggs second hand and i would like to know if they are authentic
> they look diffrent than the ones on the ugg site so im thinking maybe they are an older pair ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


I'm sorry but they're fake.


----------



## allureallure

dallas said:


> These look to be authentic.



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## lizgirl17

BeenBurned said:


> I'm sorry but they're fake.


 
how can you tell ? i want to know for the next time i go thrifting


----------



## BeenBurned

lizgirl17 said:


> i got these uggs second hand and i would like to know if they are authentic
> they look diffrent than the ones on the ugg site so im thinking maybe they are an older pair ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





BeenBurned said:


> I'm sorry but they're fake.





lizgirl17 said:


> how can you tell ? i want to know for the next time i go thrifting


I've attached a couple of pictures to show the most obvious problems. There are problems with the stitching, the trim, and the general construction. 

The most easily seen problems are that the label on the back of the heel (on your boots) is too high and also appears to be crooked. The other picture shows what the soles (of this pattern) should look like. 

Uggs used a zigzag tread in some of their older styles, but because that pattern was too easy for the counterfeiters to copy, more recently, they've been using different patterns with details that are harder to replicate. 

Compare my pictures of the heel label and the soles to your boots. (My pictures are from 2 different pairs and the color is different from your's but the patterns and placement of tag would be the same.)


----------



## xjacquelynnx

What do you think of these?

http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/clo/2310896889.html


----------



## peppamint

Hi, are these real?

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## dallas

xjacquelynnx said:


> What do you think of these?
> 
> http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/clo/2310896889.html



Could you please ask for a clear picture of the sole showing size and logo and another of the insole?



peppamint said:


> Hi, are these real?
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!




These appear to be fake.


----------



## peppamint

Darn, oh well. 

Thanks *dallas*!


----------



## katdhoneybee

Hi girls! What's the word on these?

Seller: theplanogang
Name: Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Platform Sandal Dark Blue 37
Item #: 280657418420
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280657418420&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## dallas

peppamint said:


> Darn, oh well.
> 
> Thanks *dallas*!



You're welcome.



katdhoneybee said:


> Hi girls! What's the word on these?
> 
> Seller: theplanogang
> Name: Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Platform Sandal Dark Blue 37
> Item #: 280657418420
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280657418420&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



These are fake.


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Would someone please authenticate these for me?  Thanks so much in advance!! 

Seller: lenkainbe
Name: Yves Saint Laurent Palais 105 Forest Green Pumps, sz. 41
Item #: 380326199867
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380326199867&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## MissDarkEyes

These have been on sale for the longest!  Wondering if they're the real deal.

Manolo BLAHNIK SARMA Shoes Size 40.5 us10.5 uk 6.5 new
Seller: onlymoda 
Item#: 290553866900
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290553866900&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

And how about these?
Manolo Blahnik Pumps/Shoes Size 40 / 10 US Org. $789
Seller: paris0927
Item#: 140534034508
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140534034508&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks!


----------



## dallas

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Would someone please authenticate these for me?  Thanks so much in advance!!
> 
> Seller: lenkainbe
> Name: Yves Saint Laurent Palais 105 Forest Green Pumps, sz. 41
> Item #: 380326199867
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380326199867&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



These are authentic.



MissDarkEyes said:


> These have been on sale for the longest!  Wondering if they're the real deal.
> 
> Manolo BLAHNIK SARMA Shoes Size 40.5 us10.5 uk 6.5 new
> Seller: onlymoda
> Item#: 290553866900
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290553866900&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> And how about these?
> Manolo Blahnik Pumps/Shoes Size 40 / 10 US Org. $789
> Seller: paris0927
> Item#: 140534034508
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140534034508&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thanks!



Both look good.


----------



## AestHetiC

burberry aviator shearling boots
seller: advancebuy
item #:160571744017
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/BURBERRY-Prorsu...44017?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2562d25f11

Hi! I'd really appreciate it if someone would help me authenticate these shoes! TIA!


----------



## MissDarkEyes

Thanks Dallas!


----------



## closethoarder

Could someone please help authenticate these YSL's?

Item: YSL Palais Sued Fur-Trim pumps
Item No.: 250799079005
Seller: charming_little_prince
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250799079005&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Cheers!


----------



## closethoarder

Also these...

Item: YSL WHite platform
Item No.: 280656452047
Seller: couture4you36
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280656452047&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dallas

MissDarkEyes said:


> Thanks Dallas!



You're welcome.



closethoarder said:


> Could someone please help authenticate these YSL's?
> 
> Item: YSL Palais Sued Fur-Trim pumps
> Item No.: 250799079005
> Seller: charming_little_prince
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250799079005&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Cheers!



Could you please ask for clear, close up pictures of the insole, sole (showing size and logo,) and a direct side on?



closethoarder said:


> Also these...
> 
> Item: YSL WHite platform
> Item No.: 280656452047
> Seller: couture4you36
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280656452047&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I need to see better pictures please, same request as above.


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

dallas said:


> These are authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> Both look good.



Wonderful!! Thank you SO much, Dallas!


----------



## dallas

^ You're welcome.


----------



## missbao

hi there,

i have a pair of ferragamo bow which ihave bought some time ago, i am trying to resell it so i want to make sure this is authentic before it leave my hand 


thanks in advance


----------



## Wendalina

Could you please tell me if these are authentic?  Thank you so much!

Item:  Prada Womens Orange Leather Moccasins Sz 9 EUR 40
Item Number:  130508859082
Seller:  226trixie226
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130508859082


----------



## i*heart*bag

Hi, can you please help me authenticate this? Thanks!

Item:  Miu Miu Prada flat ballet shoe patent nude bow 38.5 8
Item Number:  120703805797
Seller:  red.sole.and.more
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/MIU-MIU-Prada-f...05797?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c1a81e965


----------



## dallas

Paulinegwee said:


> hi there,
> 
> i have a pair of ferragamo bow which ihave bought some time ago, i am trying to resell it so i want to make sure this is authentic before it leave my hand
> 
> 
> thanks in advance



These look okay to me.



Wendalina said:


> Could you please tell me if these are authentic?  Thank you so much!
> 
> Item:  Prada Womens Orange Leather Moccasins Sz 9 EUR 40
> Item Number:  130508859082
> Seller:  226trixie226
> Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130508859082



I don't like the look of these, please wait for a second opinion.




i*heart*bag said:


> Hi, can you please help me authenticate this? Thanks!
> 
> Item:  Miu Miu Prada flat ballet shoe patent nude bow 38.5 8
> Item Number:  120703805797
> Seller:  red.sole.and.more
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/MIU-MIU-Prada-f...05797?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c1a81e965



These look to be authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *Wendalina* 

                              Could you please tell me if these are authentic?  Thank you so much!

Item:  Prada Womens Orange Leather Moccasins Sz 9 EUR 40
Item Number:  130508859082
Seller:  226trixie226
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=130508859082 




dallas said:


> I don't like the look of these, please wait for a second opinion.


Prada shoes aren't my forte. Although the soles seem to resemble Prada's car shoe line, the font, both on the insole and on the side is completely wrong.


----------



## Wendalina

I appreciate your help!!


----------



## wateva

Please have a look at these shoes for me. Thank you very much!

http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...33819?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item41588128bb

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-YSL-YVES-S...70735?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cb6d9e3ef


----------



## fashion-addict

authentic or fake?

prada sneakers
http://s597.photobucket.com/albums/tt56/driftinblack/prada/prada_sneakers/

prada boots
http://s597.photobucket.com/albums/tt56/driftinblack/prada/prada_boots/

prada pumps
http://s597.photobucket.com/albums/tt56/driftinblack/prada/prada_pumps_gold/


----------



## dallas

wateva said:


> Please have a look at these shoes for me. Thank you very much!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...33819?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item41588128bb
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-YSL-YVES-S...70735?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cb6d9e3ef



1. These are authentic.
2. So far these look good but I'd like to see clear, close up pictures of the insole and sole showing size and logo.


----------



## dallas

fashion-addict said:


> authentic or fake?
> 
> prada sneakers
> http://s597.photobucket.com/albums/tt56/driftinblack/prada/prada_sneakers/
> 
> prada boots
> http://s597.photobucket.com/albums/tt56/driftinblack/prada/prada_boots/
> 
> prada pumps
> http://s597.photobucket.com/albums/tt56/driftinblack/prada/prada_pumps_gold/



1. Sorry, I'm not sure about these.
2. Look to be authentic.
3. I'd like to see close up pictures of the sole and insole please.


----------



## wateva

dallas said:


> 1. These are authentic.
> 2. So far these look good but I'd like to see clear, close up pictures of the insole and sole showing size and logo.




thanks dallas. i will ask the seller for those pictures


----------



## fashion-addict

dallas said:


> 1. Sorry, I'm not sure about these.
> 2. Look to be authentic.
> 3. I'd like to see close up pictures of the sole and insole please.


 
thanks dallas.

the sneakers: what pics do you need?
is it more "fake" or more "authentic" so far?

concerning the boots you are not sure? 
do you need other pictures?


pics of the golden pumps will be added soon.


----------



## dallas

fashion-addict said:


> thanks dallas.
> 
> the sneakers: what pics do you need?
> is it more "fake" or more "authentic" so far?
> 
> concerning the boots you are not sure?
> do you need other pictures?
> 
> 
> pics of the golden pumps will be added soon.



You're welcome.

Sneakers are not really my thing, so I don't feel comfortable saying yay or nay. Hopefully someone with more sneaker experience will chime in.

I am confident that the boots are authentic, I don't see anything amiss with them.


----------



## Vodkaine

Hello there
May I have your word on these ?
I'm also posting on the ID that style thread to inquire about the style reference + season but if you can provide it, it's a plus (especially if it's a fake ) 

Item : Chanel Escarpins 
Seller : Josette 
Link : http://www.vestiairedecopines.com/es...hanel,27.shtml


----------



## Vodkaine

Vodkaine said:


> Hello there
> May I have your word on these ?
> I'm also posting on the ID that style thread to inquire about the style reference + season but if you can provide it, it's a plus (especially if it's a fake )
> 
> Item : Chanel Escarpins
> Seller : Josette
> Link : http://www.vestiairedecopines.com/es...hanel,27.shtml



Another URL in case this other ones redirects to the homepage http://tinyurl.com/6aymyph


----------



## dallas

Vodkaine said:


> Another URL in case this other ones redirects to the homepage http://tinyurl.com/6aymyph



I'd like to see a close up picture of the sole showing the size, and another of the numbers on the inside of the shoe, please.


----------



## thoang0705

TIA Ladies!

Jimmy Choo
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170614963324&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Roberto Cavalli 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150557685077&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Gucci
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170629388458&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## dallas

thoang0705 said:


> TIA Ladies!
> 
> Jimmy Choo
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170614963324&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Roberto Cavalli
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150557685077&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Gucci
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170629388458&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



1. Authentic.
2. Authentic.
3. I'd like to see clear, close up pictures of the toe, insole and sole showing size and logo please.


----------



## glendaPLEASE

Hey! Could you please authenticate these Manolo Blahniks for me? TIA!

1.) Item Name: Manolo Blahnik White Patent Leather Ballet Flats 38.5
Item Seller: stephcamm
Item Number: 30494006
 Item Link: http://www.bonanza.com/booths/stephcamm/items/Manolo_Blahnik_White_Patent_Leather_Ballet_Flats_38_5

2.) Item name: Manolo Blahnik Sedaraby Canepa Size 39
Item seller: badboyofspartans
Item number: 330555481981
Item link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik-...men_s_Shoes&hash=item4cf6a45f7d#ht_500wt_1156

3.) Item Name: New MANOLO BLAHNIK NAVY PINK DORSAY PEEP-TOE SHOES 39 8
Item seller: classic_luxury
Item number: 290510225460
Item link: http://cgi.ebay.com/New-MANOLO-BLAH...en_s_Shoes&hash=item43a3c24034#ht_1526wt_1141


----------



## dallas

glendaPLEASE said:


> Hey! Could you please authenticate these Manolo Blahniks for me? TIA!
> 
> 1.) Item Name: Manolo Blahnik White Patent Leather Ballet Flats 38.5
> Item Seller: stephcamm
> Item Number: 30494006
> Item Link: http://www.bonanza.com/booths/stephcamm/items/Manolo_Blahnik_White_Patent_Leather_Ballet_Flats_38_5
> 
> 2.) Item name: Manolo Blahnik Sedaraby Canepa Size 39
> Item seller: badboyofspartans
> Item number: 330555481981
> Item link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik-...men_s_Shoes&hash=item4cf6a45f7d#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> 3.) Item Name: New MANOLO BLAHNIK NAVY PINK DORSAY PEEP-TOE SHOES 39 8
> Item seller: classic_luxury
> Item number: 290510225460
> Item link: http://cgi.ebay.com/New-MANOLO-BLAH...en_s_Shoes&hash=item43a3c24034#ht_1526wt_1141



1. I'd like to see clear, close up pictures of the insole and sole please.

2. I'd like to see a picture of the sole showing size and logo please.

3. These are authentic.


----------



## zsazsazsu

Hi ladies could you please authenticate this for me? 

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo leather flat
Item Seller: superlover006
Item Number: 170628405348
Item Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170628405348&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

TIA (:


----------



## trushoes

Please take a look at these. Pretty please 

http://cgi.ebay.com/975-MANOLO-BLAH...84255?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item41589eeb9f


----------



## ashleyjena

Hi can someone please take a look at these for me? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...71921?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4aaa82b231


----------



## dallas

trushoes said:


> Please take a look at these. Pretty please
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/975-MANOLO-BLAH...84255?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item41589eeb9f



I'd like to see clear, close up pictures of the sole showing size and logo, a direct side on and a pic. of the toe please.



ashleyjena said:


> Hi can someone please take a look at these for me?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...71921?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4aaa82b231



Please ask for clear, close up pictures of the insole, sole showing size and logo, and a direct side on of both shoes.


----------



## dallas

zsazsazsu said:


> Hi ladies could you please authenticate this for me?
> 
> Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo leather flat
> Item Seller: superlover006
> Item Number: 170628405348
> Item Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170628405348&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> TIA (:



I don't like the look of these. Perhaps wait for a second opinion.

Look at the item location: 
BOXHILL SOUTH,
                                   Victoria, Hong Kong.


----------



## wateva

dallas said:


> 1. These are authentic.
> 2. So far these look good but I'd like to see clear, close up pictures of the insole and sole showing size and logo.




Dear Dallas,

Seller has added pix for this item. Please let me know your opinion. Thank you.

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-YSL-YVES-S...70735?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cb6d9e3ef


----------



## dallas

wateva said:


> Dear Dallas,
> 
> Seller has added pix for this item. Please let me know your opinion. Thank you.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-YSL-YVES-S...70735?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cb6d9e3ef



The pictures of the sole aren't as clear as I would like, but I am confident that these are authentic.


----------



## wateva

thanks again for quick response


----------



## dallas

^ You're welcome.


----------



## zsazsazsu

dallas said:


> I don't like the look of these. Perhaps wait for a second opinion.
> 
> Look at the item location:
> BOXHILL SOUTH,
> Victoria, Hong Kong.




thank you so so so much dallas!!


----------



## thoang0705

Gucci experts?  I looked them over myself (she also sent me additional photos) but I want a second opinion before I bite the bullet.  Thanks ladies!

Name: Gucci Corsets
Item #: 140536634605
seller: acbt2004 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Fwx60aE%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Additional Photos (SORRY so BIG!):


----------



## dallas

zsazsazsu said:


> thank you so so so much dallas!!



You're welcome.



thoang0705 said:


> Gucci experts?  I looked them over myself (she also sent me additional photos) but I want a second opinion before I bite the bullet.  Thanks ladies!
> 
> Name: Gucci Corsets
> Item #: 140536634605
> seller: acbt2004
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Fwx60aE%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 
> Additional Photos (SORRY so BIG!):



These are authentic.


----------



## Nolia

Looking to break my TB virginity.  Here are a few listing for Tory Burch flats.

Name: TORY BURCH Reva Snake Ballet Flats Sz 6 EUC
Item #: 270736659021
seller: yaolenka
http://cgi.ebay.ca/TORY-BURCH-Reva-...men_s_Shoes&hash=item3f0929924d#ht_796wt_1139


----------



## ashleyjena

dallas said:


> I'd like to see clear, close up pictures of the sole showing size and logo, a direct side on and a pic. of the toe please.
> 
> 
> 
> Please ask for clear, close up pictures of the insole, sole showing size and logo, and a direct side on of both shoes.




Thanks, I was able to get the seller to send me some, can you take a look at these?























Thanks in advance!!


----------



## dallas

ashleyjena said:


> Thanks, I was able to get the seller to send me some, can you take a look at these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!!




These look good.


----------



## cchanelccrazy

Help please!

are these real? i see theyre in SUPER bad shape, but are they real chanels?






















Thank you in advance!


----------



## dallas

cchanelccrazy said:


> Help please!
> 
> are these real? i see theyre in SUPER bad shape, but are they real chanels?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!




Sorry, I'm not much help to you, I really can't tell. Perhaps someone else will chime in.


----------



## ashleyjena

dallas said:


> These look good.



thanks!


----------



## shelbypb

Hi all, my name is Shelby and i am new to this forum ...
Bought a pair of Tory Burch shoes from Sheekbtq on ebay, is the seller ok?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...s8LvwCa%2Fb6cksjbms%3D&viewitem=#ht_744wt_905

As soon as i have time i'll take some photos and will send here.
Thank you.


----------



## Mariz

dallas said:


> I haven't seen a T strap in this heel height, but I see no red flags with these and they look authentic to me.




hi Dallas

Thank you again for replying...

I've asked around and nobody has seen a t-strap  in this heel height, too. She emailed me the receipt and the shoe box tag matches the receipt... do you think she might have switched the shoes? Do you still think there are no red flags  with these shoes?

Ysl site doesn't have these style too.. Happy Easter!

Mariz


----------



## dallas

shelbypb said:


> Hi all, my name is Shelby and i am new to this forum ...
> Bought a pair of Tory Burch shoes from Sheekbtq on ebay, is the seller ok?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...s8LvwCa%2Fb6cksjbms%3D&viewitem=#ht_744wt_905
> 
> As soon as i have time i'll take some photos and will send here.
> Thank you.



Hi Shelby, welcome to the forum. 
I don't know about this seller but their feedback is excellent, so that's a good start.



Mariz said:


> hi Dallas
> 
> Thank you again for replying...
> 
> I've asked around and nobody has seen a t-strap  in this heel height, too. She emailed me the receipt and the shoe box tag matches the receipt... do you think she might have switched the shoes? Do you still think there are no red flags  with these shoes?
> 
> Ysl site doesn't have these style too.. Happy Easter!
> 
> Mariz



Okay. There should be some numbers on the inside of the strap that goes across the foot, could you please post a clear picture of them?

I still see no problem with these shoes - and if they are fake, they are _very_ "good" ones.


----------



## dallas

Mariz said:


> hi Dallas
> 
> Thank you again for replying...
> 
> I've asked around and nobody has seen a t-strap  in this heel height, too. She emailed me the receipt and the shoe box tag matches the receipt... do you think she might have switched the shoes? Do you still think there are no red flags  with these shoes?
> 
> Ysl site doesn't have these style too.. Happy Easter!
> 
> Mariz



Ah Ha! Please have a look at this link;
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/modelling-ysl-tribute-sandals-419219-169.html   post#2532, do you see what I see? 

Happy Easter!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Just want to confirm, as this transaction has been a bit of a PITA for other reasons. Thanks! 

Item: YSL Tribute 105
Item #: 110669977643
Seller: brendas_best_buys
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...uX1muV8%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Additional photos:


----------



## dallas

KlassicKouture said:


> Just want to confirm, as this transaction has been a bit of a PITA for other reasons. Thanks!
> 
> Item: YSL Tribute 105
> Item #: 110669977643
> Seller: brendas_best_buys
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...uX1muV8%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Additional photos:



These look good.


----------



## KlassicKouture

Thanks *dallas*!


----------



## cchanelccrazy

dallas said:


> Sorry, I'm not much help to you, I really can't tell. Perhaps someone else will chime in.


Thanks for your help. I wish someone else was able to identify if they were real. I suppose when i get them I can take more photos maybe it will help you determine


----------



## cchanelccrazy

I purchased them since they were such a great deal, and I guess I could take them down to the Chanel store in beverly hills and they could tell me too... hmmm


----------



## mmmoussighi

Hi ladies!  I'd love some help authenticating these two pairs! Thanks in advance!

Item: Tory Burch ' Reva' Black/ Gold Ballerina Flats 5.5 $195
Listing: 280667641883
Seller: tomandjerry007
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280667641883&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Item: New Burberry Check Print Wedge Slide Shoes sz 35 / 5
Listing: 300548066074
Seller: lookatyou*
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300548066074&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Marko

Hi!
I'm new to this forum. I bought these "Miu Miu" boots. They didn't last 100 metres walk. PayPal now demands me to prove they're fakes. Could you help me? Where can I find this proof and could you please take a look at them?
Item: MIU MIU Bottes neuves Taille 39,5 (MarinaMode)
Item No: 310296172148
Seller: marinamode
Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310296172148&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

And here are photos of these boots after a 100 metres walk!

TIA!


----------



## eliza

These Lanvin Flats!

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170634132804&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

item: $530 LANVIN MOUTON LEATHER BALLET FLATS SHOES WOMENS 38
seller: movementy
item #170634132804


----------



## starlv

Hi, 

Please help me with these shoes... Thank you so much!!!

Item name: PRADA MIU MIU black grey ombre patent leather heels UK3
Item no.: 180657829186
Seller: the*treasures 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&autorefresh=true


----------



## moiselle

Please authenticate this jimmy choo heel, TIA.


----------



## ameeta8

Hi can somone please authenticate these Alexander Mcqueen heels?

 Love them, just want to make sure they are real.

Thank you!

Hope you can help


----------



## NatalieRM1

Trying to find my perfect wedding shoes and, of course, these are so hard to locate.  I have a bad feeling about these.  Am I right?!?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...607994&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1135


----------



## dreamofpompidou

I would be grateful if someone could take a look at these pink Manolo Blahnik sandals, my SIL got me some just like these from ebay and am just a little worried about authenticity. thanks.
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-MANOLO-BLAH...91697?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item439e7fe911


----------



## dallas

Marko said:


> Hi!
> I'm new to this forum. I bought these "Miu Miu" boots. They didn't last 100 metres walk. PayPal now demands me to prove they're fakes. Could you help me? Where can I find this proof and could you please take a look at them?
> Item: MIU MIU Bottes neuves Taille 39,5 (MarinaMode)
> Item No: 310296172148
> Seller: marinamode
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310296172148&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> And here are photos of these boots after a 100 metres walk!
> 
> TIA!



I'd like to see clear, close up pictures of the sole showing the size, the lining of the boot and the insole please.



eliza said:


> These Lanvin Flats!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170634132804&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> item: $530 LANVIN MOUTON LEATHER BALLET FLATS SHOES WOMENS 38
> seller: movementy
> item #170634132804



I am not a Lanvin gal, but these look to be very good quality and I'd be suprised if they are fake. Hopefully one of our Lanvin experts will chime in.



starlv said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help me with these shoes... Thank you so much!!!
> 
> Item name: PRADA MIU MIU black grey ombre patent leather heels UK3
> Item no.: 180657829186
> Seller: the*treasures
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&autorefresh=true



These look okay to me.



moiselle said:


> Please authenticate this jimmy choo heel, TIA.



I'd like to see clear, close up pictures of the sole showing size and logo, one of the heel and another of the insole please.



ameeta8 said:


> Hi can somone please authenticate these Alexander Mcqueen heels?
> 
> Love them, just want to make sure they are real.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Hope you can help



Could you please post a clear, close up picture of the sole showing size and logo, another of the insole and the numbers on the inside please.



NatalieRM1 said:


> Trying to find my perfect wedding shoes and, of course, these are so hard to locate.  I have a bad feeling about these.  Am I right?!?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...607994&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1135



I think your bad feeling is correct.



dreamofpompidou said:


> I would be grateful if someone could take a look at these pink Manolo Blahnik sandals, my SIL got me some just like these from ebay and am just a little worried about authenticity. thanks.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-MANOLO-BLAH...91697?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item439e7fe911



So far these look authentic to me. Could I please see a close up picture of the sole showing size and logo.


----------



## NatalieRM1

Thank you...appreciate the second opinion!   I feel like I'm getting desperate in my search and questioning my own instincts!


----------



## mmmoussighi

mmmoussighi said:


> Hi ladies!  I'd love some help authenticating these two pairs! Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Tory Burch ' Reva' Black/ Gold Ballerina Flats 5.5 $195
> Listing: 280667641883
> Seller: tomandjerry007
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280667641883&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Item: New Burberry Check Print Wedge Slide Shoes sz 35 / 5
> Listing: 300548066074
> Seller: lookatyou*
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300548066074&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
I think these got missed!  Any thoughts?  Thanks!


----------



## dallas

mmmoussighi said:


> I think these got missed!  Any thoughts?  Thanks!



I'm sorry, I didn't mean to ignore you but I feel I don't know these brands well enough to give an opinion. 
Hopefully someone will chime in to help you.


----------



## mmmoussighi

dallas said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't mean to ignore you but I feel I don't know these brands well enough to give an opinion.
> Hopefully someone will chime in to help you.


 
 Thanks, I'll hold tight and see if anyone else has an opinion!


----------



## eliza

Thank you so much! I won the Lanvin Flats auction for seemed to be an too good to be true price ($160 for worn a few times) - i hope i love them (and they're real)!


----------



## sassy702

Hi I purchased these from a local consignment store can you please tell me if you think they are authentic...they look good to me but just want to make sure. Thanks!!


http://s1117.photobucket.com/albums/k597/cochraym/Valentino heels/


----------



## linakpl

Hi! Does anyone know if Louboutins run big, small, or true to size?

And then can you take a look at these auctions? Thank you in advance!

Christian Loubouin Yellow Titi 120s
esposadelarry
350459424912
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350459424912&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## linakpl

And this one too? Thank you again!

Christian Louboutin Black wedges
2006150
320692268276
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320692268276&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## KattyT

Could you please help me authenticate this one?

Seller: shopgeneva
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-895-JIMMY-C...93553?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f096107b1

Thank you very much.


----------



## KattyT

And this one please?

Seller: mediactive
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-...49876?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a60684734

Thanks a lot.


----------



## dallas

linakpl said:


> Hi! Does anyone know if Louboutins run big, small, or true to size?
> 
> And then can you take a look at these auctions? Thank you in advance!
> 
> Christian Loubouin Yellow Titi 120s
> esposadelarry
> 350459424912
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350459424912&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Most Louboutin styles _generally_ run small. 

These look authentic to me.



linakpl said:


> And this one too? Thank you again!
> 
> Christian Louboutin Black wedges
> 2006150
> 320692268276
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320692268276&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



I'd like to see better pictures please, close up, taken in daylight.



KattyT said:


> Could you please help me authenticate this one?
> 
> Seller: shopgeneva
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-895-JIMMY-C...93553?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f096107b1
> 
> Thank you very much.



These look good.



KattyT said:


> And this one please?
> 
> Seller: mediactive
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-...49876?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a60684734
> 
> Thanks a lot.



These look good.


----------



## arli

Hello experts,
I need you adivse on these YSL. My concern is that the pictures of the posting look like they are stock pictures. Also, a listing by this seller of the exact same shoes were sold a few days. Now the same listing is up again, same pictures and all. Has anyone dealt with this seller before?
I would really grateful for any help on these, as I REALLY love them! TIA!!!!

$695 YSL Yves Saint Laurent TRIBUTE PLATFORM shoes 37.5
Item number:	170635639452
Seller ID: ippolito82
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...39452&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4904wt_1139


----------



## dallas

arli said:


> Hello experts,
> I need you adivse on these YSL. My concern is that the pictures of the posting look like they are stock pictures. Also, a listing by this seller of the exact same shoes were sold a few days. Now the same listing is up again, same pictures and all. Has anyone dealt with this seller before?
> I would really grateful for any help on these, as I REALLY love them! TIA!!!!
> 
> $695 YSL Yves Saint Laurent TRIBUTE PLATFORM shoes 37.5
> Item number:    170635639452
> Seller ID: ippolito82
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...39452&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4904wt_1139



I haven't dealt with this seller before but the shoes in the pictures are authentic.


----------



## arli

dallas said:


> I haven't dealt with this seller before but the shoes in the pictures are authentic.



thanks for the fast response, dallas! my concern is that the seller is using the exact same listing that has been used before. i have checked this thread and there seems to have been a similar case with this seller... please find the link below. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/authenticate-those-shoes-32044-274.html#post18050990 
what's your advise here? thank you!


----------



## dallas

arli said:


> thanks for the fast response, dallas! my concern is that the seller is using the exact same listing that has been used before. i have checked this thread and there seems to have been a similar case with this seller... please find the link below.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/authenticate-those-shoes-32044-274.html#post18050990
> what's your advise here? thank you!



You're welcome. Yes, I remember that seller's name.

I would ask for a clear, close picture of the numbers on the inside of the shoes.


----------



## buim87

please help me authenticate this

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Tribtoo Pump
Listing:  130514592977
Seller: renaissancewoman1985 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...592977&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156

TIA


----------



## dallas

buim87 said:


> please help me authenticate this
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Tribtoo Pump
> Listing:  130514592977
> Seller: renaissancewoman1985
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...592977&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> TIA



These look fake to me.


----------



## arli

dallas said:


> You're welcome. Yes, I remember that seller's name.
> 
> I would ask for a clear, close picture of the numbers on the inside of the shoes.



I asked the seller for a picture of the serial number. Hopefully I will be able to post it soon. Thanks again for you help so far!


----------



## Marko

dallas said:


> I'd like to see clear, close up pictures of the sole showing the size, the lining of the boot and the insole please.
> 
> 
> Hi! Here are more pics of these "miu miu" boots. Paypal returned me my money but this same seller is still selling the same boots on eBay...


----------



## Marko

Marko said:


> dallas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see clear, close up pictures of the sole showing the size, the lining of the boot and the insole please.
> 
> 
> Hi! Here are more pics of these "miu miu" boots. Paypal returned me my money but this same seller is still selling the same boots on eBay...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some more pics..
Click to expand...


----------



## glendaPLEASE

Hey mods!

Could you authenticate these, please! TIA!
Item name: NIB MANOLO BLAHNIK PYTHON SNAKE PUMPS SHOES 39/9 $865
Item number: 290562253893
Item seller: artexfashion
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-MANOLO-BLAH...en_s_Shoes&hash=item43a6dc2445#ht_5540wt_1141


----------



## phlox093

Hi all, 
I've been dying for a pair of tory burch pumps so when I saw these on ebay i bought them without verifying their authenticity first. Silly me. Anyway here's the link. What do you guys think?

Thanks for your help!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...=&sspagename=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123#ht_720wt_1135


----------



## linakpl

Hi! Can you look at these two listings? Thank you so much!

Christian Louboutin Simple Pump 85
vidasbagsandfashion
320692451015
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320692451015&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## linakpl

and this one

Christian Louboutin Simple Pump 85
rose-window 
170634835398
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170634835398&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## dallas

Marko;18850767
 Hi! Here are more pics of these "miu miu" boots. Paypal returned me my money but this same seller is still selling the same boots on eBay...[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Gosh, they look to be very poorly made and don't appear authentic to me. I'm pleased that you got your money back.
> 
> 
> 
> glendaPLEASE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey mods!
> 
> Could you authenticate these, please! TIA!
> Item name: NIB MANOLO BLAHNIK PYTHON SNAKE PUMPS SHOES 39/9 $865
> Item number: 290562253893
> Item seller: artexfashion
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-MANOLO-BLAH...en_s_Shoes&hash=item43a6dc2445#ht_5540wt_1141
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These look good.
> 
> 
> 
> linakpl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Can you look at these two listings? Thank you so much!
> 
> Christian Louboutin Simple Pump 85
> vidasbagsandfashion
> 320692451015
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320692451015&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These look good.
> 
> 
> 
> linakpl said:
> 
> 
> 
> and this one
> 
> Christian Louboutin Simple Pump 85
> rose-window
> 170634835398
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170634835398&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These look good.
Click to expand...


----------



## wateva

Hi Dallas,

I have posted these shoes on CL forum but I'd like to have your opinions as well if you'd please. Please use the link below for my original post. Thanks for looking.

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...e-before-posting-663800-163.html#post18837668


----------



## dallas

wateva said:


> Hi Dallas,
> 
> I have posted these shoes on CL forum but I'd like to have your opinions as well if you'd please. Please use the link below for my original post. Thanks for looking.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...e-before-posting-663800-163.html#post18837668



I'm leaning towards authentic *but* I'd like to see better pictures please, taken in daylight. Clear, close ups of the sole showing size and logo would be a big help.


----------



## phlox093

Hi Dallas, I don't know if you're familiar with tory burch but I posted those below, if you can take a look i'd really appreciate it. Thank you!!



phlox093 said:


> Hi all,
> I've been dying for a pair of tory burch pumps so when I saw these on ebay i bought them without verifying their authenticity first. Silly me. Anyway here's the link. What do you guys think?
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...=&sspagename=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123#ht_720wt_1135


----------



## wateva

dallas said:


> I'm leaning towards authentic *but* I'd like to see better pictures please, taken in daylight. Clear, close ups of the sole showing size and logo would be a big help.



thanks for your quick response. I will try in the next few days.

By the way, i have noticed you are one of the most efficient and nicest authenticators on this forum. I appreciate your help lots/


----------



## dallas

phlox093 said:


> Hi Dallas, I don't know if you're familiar with tory burch but I posted those below, if you can take a look i'd really appreciate it. Thank you!!



I'm sorry, I'm not that familiar with Tory Burch shoes but it appears this is a faked style. 

I did have a look at the auction and noticed that the front "decals" do not look evenly placed. It's difficult to get a good look because the lighting in the pictures is woeful and makes it almost impossible to see details like stitching, logo, etc. 
If you could post some clearer pictures perhaps one of our Tory Burch gals will chime in. 
Sorry, I'm not much help.


----------



## dallas

wateva said:


> thanks for your quick response. I will try in the next few days.
> 
> By the way, i have noticed you are one of the most efficient and nicest authenticators on this forum. I appreciate your help lots/



What a lovely thing to say. Thank you so much and you are very welcome.


----------



## glendaPLEASE

dallas said:


> Gosh, they look to be very poorly made and don't appear authentic to me. I'm pleased that you got your money back.
> 
> 
> 
> These look good.
> 
> 
> 
> These look good.
> 
> 
> 
> These look good.




Thanks a mil!


----------



## Marko

dallas said:


> Gosh, they look to be very poorly made and don't appear authentic to me. I'm pleased that you got your money back.
> 
> Thank you so much Dallas! Could you please tell me where I could obtain a written statement of this? I might still need it, because this nasty seller keeps threatening me with police... MyPoupette is not responding, maybe the service is shut down.


----------



## kaccoss

Hello experts,
Please authenticate this manolo blahnik sedaraby pumps.
Has anyone ever seen this color? 
The material is nappa leather and color is like nude, I think
I believe these are authentic but I don't have a conviction.
TIA!


----------



## dreamofpompidou

> So far these look authentic to me. Could I please see a close up picture of the sole showing size and logo.



Thank you so much *dallas*. I am sorry I spaced that I had posted over here a few days ago and just thought to look. I have taken some pictures of mine and would be grateful for your thoughts. Thank you so much!



















You can see on the last pic that the liner is lifting up a little..that is what made me question these....I guess I could take it to a cobbler for a little adhesive if these are ok otherwise. Thank you!


----------



## dallas

Marko said:


> dallas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, they look to be very poorly made and don't appear authentic to me. I'm pleased that you got your money back.
> 
> Thank you so much Dallas! Could you please tell me where I could obtain a written statement of this? I might still need it, because this nasty seller keeps threatening me with police... MyPoupette is not responding, maybe the service is shut down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really not sure who could provide a written authentication for you.
> Etincelor Authentications specialize in Chanel but I am not sure if they do other brands, you could contact them and see. Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> kaccoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello experts,
> Please authenticate this manolo blahnik sedaraby pumps.
> Has anyone ever seen this color?
> The material is nappa leather and color is like nude, I think
> I believe these are authentic but I don't have a conviction.
> TIA!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This style comes in many colours and I have seen this one before. From the pictures provided, these look to be authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> dreamofpompidou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much *dallas*. I am sorry I spaced that I had posted over here a few days ago and just thought to look. I have taken some pictures of mine and would be grateful for your thoughts. Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see on the last pic that the liner is lifting up a little..that is what made me question these....I guess I could take it to a cobbler for a little adhesive if these are ok otherwise. Thank you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These are authentic. I have a pair of Manolos and a pair of Louboutins both with the liner lifting, it happens sometimes so I just splodge a wee dab of glue on.
Click to expand...


----------



## Marko

dallas said:


> Marko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really not sure who could provide a written authentication for you.
> Etincelor Authentications specialize in Chanel but I am not sure if they do other brands, you could contact them and see. Good luck.
> 
> Dallas, thank you again for your kind help!
Click to expand...


----------



## dallas

^ You are very welcome.


----------



## phlox093

dallas said:


> I'm sorry, I'm not that familiar with Tory Burch shoes but it appears this is a faked style.
> 
> I did have a look at the auction and noticed that the front "decals" do not look evenly placed. It's difficult to get a good look because the lighting in the pictures is woeful and makes it almost impossible to see details like stitching, logo, etc.
> If you could post some clearer pictures perhaps one of our Tory Burch gals will chime in.
> Sorry, I'm not much help.



Hopefully someone else can weigh in 
Thanks so much for your reply! I appreciate your help. 

Can anyone take a second look? Thanks!


----------



## phlox093

Sorry here's the original link. Any help is appreciated.

Thanks!



phlox093 said:


> Hi all,
> I've been dying for a pair of tory burch pumps so when I saw these on ebay i bought them without verifying their authenticity first. Silly me. Anyway here's the link. What do you guys think?
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...=&sspagename=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123#ht_720wt_1135


----------



## dreamofpompidou

Thank you so much *dallas*.  I am glad to hear that! Your help is so appreciated and I will try gluing them myself!!


----------



## dallas

^You're welcome. 

Be careful not to use too much glue.


----------



## Tingeling

Item:CHLOE cream flat triple strap shoes 41 8 US 11 NIB
 Item Number:250815522670
 Seller:annika_nicholl
 Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250815522670&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



 TIA


----------



## kaccoss

dallas said:


> This style comes in many colours and I have seen this one before. From the pictures provided, these look to be authentic.


 
Thank you so much dallas


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Title: NIB UGG Australia Soft YELLOW TALL CLASSIC BOOTS 5
Item Number: 230463910467
Seller: dgbseg
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-UGG-Australi...#ht_2823wt_779


----------



## wateva

dallas said:


> I'm leaning towards authentic *but* I'd like to see better pictures please, taken in daylight. Clear, close ups of the sole showing size and logo would be a big help.




dallas,

ive taken more pix in daylight and tried to get close ups of the sole but it's not as clear as i'd like for it to be. please let me know what you think. thanks in advance.


----------



## ibezj

Hi ladies!

Can you please help me authenticate these pumps?

Seller: mytreasures4you
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/PRADA-Patent-Le...23337?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item25637e7ae9

Thank you so much!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

wateva said:


> dallas,
> 
> ive taken more pix in daylight and tried to get close ups of the sole but it's not as clear as i'd like for it to be. please let me know what you think. thanks in advance.


 
You would probably get a faster response, in the Christian Louboutin Authentication thread. The ladies in there could probably know a lot more hense most have over 40+ pairs. HTH


----------



## dallas

wateva said:


> dallas,
> 
> ive taken more pix in daylight and tried to get close ups of the sole but it's not as clear as i'd like for it to be. please let me know what you think. thanks in advance.



Do you have a macro (flower) button on your camera? Maybe that would help with the clarity. I think they're good though.



LouboutinHottie said:


> You would probably get a faster response, in the Christian Louboutin Authentication thread. The ladies in there could probably know a lot more hense most have over 40+ pairs. HTH



Wow. Thanks.


----------



## dallas

ibezj said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate these pumps?
> 
> Seller: mytreasures4you
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/PRADA-Patent-Le...23337?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item25637e7ae9
> 
> Thank you so much!




These look good.


----------



## wateva

LouboutinHottie said:


> You would probably get a faster response, in the Christian Louboutin Authentication thread. The ladies in there could probably know a lot more hense most have over 40+ pairs. HTH



Thanks for your tip. I've posted there but I just want dallas' second opinion


----------



## wateva

dallas said:


> Do you have a macro (flower) button on your camera? Maybe that would help with the clarity. I think they're good though.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Thanks.



thanks for looking. i will check into the flower button as i've been quite frustrated with this camera hehe


----------



## glendaPLEASE

Hey Mods, could you help me out with these? TIA!

Item name: Manolo Blahnik ballet flats purple suede size 39 9 new
Item Number: 250809774392
Item seller: knewshuz
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik-...omen_s_Shoes&hash=item3a656d7138#ht_500wt_922

Item name: Christian Louboutin PIGALLE Flat Shoes Pewter Size:39
Item number: 170638301428
Item Seller: rose-window
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...01428&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI#ht_1236wt_907


----------



## dallas

glendaPLEASE said:


> Hey Mods, could you help me out with these? TIA!
> 
> Item name: Manolo Blahnik ballet flats purple suede size 39 9 new
> Item Number: 250809774392
> Item seller: knewshuz
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik-...omen_s_Shoes&hash=item3a656d7138#ht_500wt_922
> 
> Item name: Christian Louboutin PIGALLE Flat Shoes Pewter Size:39
> Item number: 170638301428
> Item Seller: rose-window
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...01428&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI#ht_1236wt_907



Both look good.


----------



## enedanyim

Hi guys, I just purchased these but they look off to me. Now I'm having second doubts. Can someone put in their expertise opinion? Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&rt=nc&nma=true&item=360363190056&si=GHBZA%252FZRncoPlkmpWxicKZT72ss%253D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT


----------



## dallas

enedanyim said:


> Hi guys, I just purchased these but they look off to me. Now I'm having second doubts. Can someone put in their expertise opinion? Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...KZT72ss%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT



These are fake.


----------



## enedanyim

dallas said:


> These are fake.




Thanks for your expertise!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

dallas said:


> Wow. Thanks.



problem?


----------



## dallas

enedanyim said:


> Thanks for your expertise!



You're welcome.



LouboutinHottie said:


> problem?



If you had read her previous post, *Wateva* had already asked for opinions in the CL Authentication thread and had specifically asked for mine here. I was merely trying to help and I felt that your comment was unnecessary and, quite frankly, presumptuous.


----------



## lily_lv

Hey ladies! Could someone help authenticate these Prada shoes! Are they real or fake? The seller also says there are two dustbags in the box. I'm really suspicious about the 2 dbags though! Your help would be very much appreciated ladies! Thanks a lot !

http://iguane0.vdcimg.com/img/produit/big/102176-1.jpg

http://iguane0.vdcimg.com/img/produi...t/102176-2.jpg
__________________


----------



## LouboutinHottie

dallas said:


> If you had read her previous post, *Wateva* had already asked for opinions in the CL Authentication thread and had specifically asked for mine here. I was merely trying to help and I felt that your comment was unnecessary and, quite frankly, presumptuous.



I don't get why you are getting so worked up about my post, I wasn't trying to "bash" or insult you. I just told her about the CL authentication thread, she might have not known about it. Why do you think I am trying to have anything against you in the post? I don't understand what's so arrogant about it...


----------



## dallas

lily_lv said:


> Hey ladies! Could someone help authenticate these Prada shoes! Are they real or fake? The seller also says there are two dustbags in the box. I'm really suspicious about the 2 dbags though! Your help would be very much appreciated ladies! Thanks a lot !
> 
> http://iguane0.vdcimg.com/img/produit/big/102176-1.jpg
> 
> http://iguane0.vdcimg.com/img/produi...t/102176-2.jpg
> __________________



One of the links says that the page has been removed and the other just shows a side on picture, which doesn't tell me much. I would also need to see clear, close up pics. of the insole and sole please.


----------



## wateva

hi dallas,

please help me to take a look at these YSL tribute sandals. Thanks


----------



## dallas

wateva said:


> hi dallas,
> 
> please help me to take a look at these YSL tribute sandals. Thanks



These look good.


----------



## wateva

dallas said:


> These look good.



quick like always  thanks dallas


----------



## dallas

wateva said:


> quick like always  thanks dallas



You're very welcome.


----------



## ahleesha

please have a look at these boots

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360360324687&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## BeenBurned

ahleesha said:


> please have a look at these boots
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360360324687&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


I can't get the pictures to enlarge so I can't see the details clearly enough. Also, a clear closeup of the label on the back of the heel is needed.


----------



## chloeheartsme

hi ladies,

Can someone please authenticate the YSL palais pumps:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_8482wt_1189

Thanks


----------



## ameeta8

Please authenticate these Manolo's 

site: http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik-...98905?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2310a97ef9

Thank You!


----------



## dallas

chloeheartsme said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> Can someone please authenticate the YSL palais pumps:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_8482wt_1189
> 
> Thanks



These are authentic, from a reputable seller.



ameeta8 said:


> Please authenticate these Manolo's
> 
> site: http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik-...98905?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2310a97ef9
> 
> Thank You!



A close up picture of the insole would have been nice, but I'm pretty sure these are authentic.


----------



## lily_lv

dallas said:


> One of the links says that the page has been removed and the other just shows a side on picture, which doesn't tell me much. I would also need to see clear, close up pics. of the insole and sole please.



Hi Dallas thanks so much for answering Unfortunately those are the two photos the seller provided, there are no close up. Hope you'll still be able to authentify them though ! thanks a lot


----------



## dallas

lily_lv said:


> Hi Dallas thanks so much for answering Unfortunately those are the two photos the seller provided, there are no close up. Hope you'll still be able to authentify them though ! thanks a lot




I'm sorry but I can't tell from those pictures.


----------



## medicbean

hi there, could someone please authenticate these sandals for me

item: YSL TRIBUTE SANDAL RED LEATHER SHOES 105 NEW 37 & 37.5
Listing number: 190470659194
Seller: 88caviar
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YSL-TRIBUTE-S..._Shoes&var=&hash=item7216ca5fee#ht_2174wt_905

thank you!!


----------



## shilly

hi I would like to know if these Vivienne Westwood pirate boots are authentic

item: AUTHENTIC Black VIVIENNE WESTWOOD Pirate Boots 39/6
Listing number: 220777776301
Seller: mookie-moomoo
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220777776301&category=53557&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619

thank you very much!!


----------



## shilly

hi again
Can you also tell me if those pirate boots are authentic as well?  Thanks again

item: VIVIENNE WESTWOOD PIRATE BOOTS BLACK UK7
Listing number: 270746477564
Seller: captaint0 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270746477564&actionType=singinformore


----------



## Ilgin

medicbean said:


> hi there, could someone please authenticate these sandals for me
> 
> item: YSL TRIBUTE SANDAL RED LEATHER SHOES 105 NEW 37 & 37.5
> Listing number: 190470659194
> Seller: 88caviar
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YSL-TRIBUTE-S..._Shoes&var=&hash=item7216ca5fee#ht_2174wt_905
> 
> thank you!!


 
Authentic and beautiful ...


----------



## Imabeachgirl

Hi, could you tell me if these uggs are real? Thanks sooo much!!!


----------



## mimi0011

Item: Manolo Blahnik Python Sandals
Item#: 290555518882
Seller: iworkforshoes
Ebay link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...=&sspagename=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_1085wt_907

Item: Choo Python Flats
Item#:260779076500
Seller: dreamclosetli
Ebay link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3601wt_907


Thamks so much, experts!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

Imabeachgirl said:


> Hi, could you tell me if these uggs are real? Thanks sooo much!!!


They don't look right to me. The label on the back of the heel looks slightly too high, the stitching around that label is sloppy, the font isn't quite right and the border around the label doesn't look right.

Is there a listing that they came from? It's helpful to see the listing, the seller history and if she's sold other Uggs.

I have a couple of additional picture requests. If you can get clear macro (tulip/flower setting) pics, that'll be helpful.

1. I'd like to see clear pictures of both sides of one of the buttons.
2.  Clear picture of the sole (your picture is slightly blurry)
3. Clear pictures of both sides of the inside size/made in tag


----------



## dallas

mimi0011 said:


> Item: Manolo Blahnik Python Sandals
> Item#: 290555518882
> Seller: iworkforshoes
> Ebay link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...=&sspagename=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_1085wt_907
> 
> Item: Choo Python Flats
> Item#:260779076500
> Seller: dreamclosetli
> Ebay link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3601wt_907
> 
> 
> Thamks so much, experts!!!




Both auctions look good.


----------



## mimi0011

dallas said:


> Both auctions look good.




Thanks so much, dallas!  You are awesome


----------



## Imabeachgirl

Thanks! You are awesome. The seller had great feedback and probably a stock picture up. I didn't even think about fake uggs- they are not that expensive- but the seller emailed me and said he was selling them for one of his clients and when he picked them up they didn't feel right. He questioned if they were new and their authenticity so I asked him to take pics. I just thank you so much! I really don't know what we would do without TPF!!!


BeenBurned said:


> They don't look right to me. The label on the back of the heel looks slightly too high, the stitching around that label is sloppy, the font isn't quite right and the border around the label doesn't look right.
> 
> Is there a listing that they came from? It's helpful to see the listing, the seller history and if she's sold other Uggs.
> 
> I have a couple of additional picture requests. If you can get clear macro (tulip/flower setting) pics, that'll be helpful.
> 
> 1. I'd like to see clear pictures of both sides of one of the buttons.
> 2.  Clear picture of the sole (your picture is slightly blurry)
> 3. Clear pictures of both sides of the inside size/made in tag


----------



## dallas

mimi0011 said:


> Thanks so much, dallas!  You are awesome



You are welcome.


----------



## gia6211

Hi-

Can someone please authenticate?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-695-Manolo-...men_s_Shoes&hash=item3f098cef62#ht_4709wt_932

Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

Imabeachgirl said:


> Thanks! You are awesome. The seller had great feedback and probably a stock picture up. I didn't even think about fake uggs- they are not that expensive- but the seller emailed me and said he was selling them for one of his clients and when he picked them up they didn't feel right. He questioned if they were new and their authenticity so I asked him to take pics. I just thank you so much! I really don't know what we would do without TPF!!!


You're welcome. 

It sounds like the seller is honorable. Based on your response, it sounds as though he ended the listing, right? Or if they sold, I hope the buyer got a refund and was told to destroy them.


----------



## Imabeachgirl

BeenBurned said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> It sounds like the seller is honorable. Based on your response, it sounds as though he ended the listing, right? Or if they sold, I hope the buyer got a refund and was told to destroy them.



The seller is very honorable. I was the one who won them. They were shipping from Canada and I'm in the states so shipping is expensive. When he picked them up from the client he was selling them for, he felt something was off, but being a guy and not knowing what they were supposed to be like, he contacted me with his reservations. I always get my LV's and Louboutins authenticated here, so I turned to the experts here for help with the uggs.  I turned the seller on to tpf so hopefully he will become a member. He was really impressed with tpf and offered to cancel the transaction and donate them to a needy child.


----------



## BeenBurned

Imabeachgirl said:


> The seller is very honorable. I was the one who won them. They were shipping from Canada and I'm in the states so shipping is expensive. When he picked them up from the client he was selling them for, he felt something was off, but being a guy and not knowing what they were supposed to be like, he contacted me with his reservations. I always get my LV's and Louboutins authenticated here, so I turned to the experts here for help with the uggs.  I turned the seller on to tpf so hopefully he will become a member. He was really impressed with tpf and offered to cancel the transaction and donate them to a needy child.


If he's donating them, he should snip off anything that's removable that has the "Uggs" name, i.e., the heel label and the inside size tags. It's clearly impossible to make the soles generic but perhaps using a permanent marker, he can mark the soles as "counterfeit-not to be sold" or something similar. 

Otherwise, I fear that the fakes will eventually end up in the retail marketplace and another buyer will be duped.


----------



## Imabeachgirl

BeenBurned said:


> If he's donating them, he should snip off anything that's removable that has the "Uggs" name, i.e., the heel label and the inside size tags. It's clearly impossible to make the soles generic but perhaps using a permanent marker, he can mark the soles as "counterfeit-not to be sold" or something similar.
> 
> Otherwise, I fear that the fakes will eventually end up in the retail marketplace and another buyer will be duped.



Wow!!! Great idea!!! I will certainly tell him. He refunded my money.  This s why I LOVE the purse forum!!! When I first joined I was looking to buy a LV Mahina XL bag and tpf saved me from a $3000 mistake!  You guys are the best!!!! I hate fakes. They treat the poor workers bad, rip people off, rip off the designer and make the ones that unknowingly buy fakes and spend good money for them never appreciate good quality craftsmanship.  God Bless TPF!!!


----------



## glendaPLEASE

Hey Mods! Can you help me out with these? TIA!!

Item name: AUTHENTIC MANOLO BLAHNIK RENNA SUEDE PURPL SHOES 39 1/2
Item Number: 230501397379
Item Seller: aw2299
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...397379&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_7830wt_907

Item Name: Prada leather flats size 39 - 9 new
Item Number: 390122557672
Item Seller: knewshuz
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...2557672&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_922

Item name: Authentic Burberry Women's 9 Blue Multi Flats Shoes
Item number: 370505852901
Item Seller: jack1jewel
Item link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...852901&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1250wt_907


----------



## dallas

gia6211 said:


> Hi-
> 
> Can someone please authenticate?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-695-Manolo-...men_s_Shoes&hash=item3f098cef62#ht_4709wt_932
> 
> Thanks!



These look good.



glendaPLEASE said:


> Hey Mods! Can you help me out with these? TIA!!
> 
> Item name: AUTHENTIC MANOLO BLAHNIK RENNA SUEDE PURPL SHOES 39 1/2
> Item Number: 230501397379
> Item Seller: aw2299
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...397379&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_7830wt_907
> 
> Item Name: Prada leather flats size 39 - 9 new
> Item Number: 390122557672
> Item Seller: knewshuz
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...2557672&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_922
> 
> Item name: Authentic Burberry Women's 9 Blue Multi Flats Shoes
> Item number: 370505852901
> Item Seller: jack1jewel
> Item link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...852901&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1250wt_907



1. Look good.

2. Look good.

3. Sorry, I don't know Burberry well enough to give an opinion. Perhaps one of our Burberry gals will chime in.


----------



## gia6211

Hi Dallas-

I just noticed no size stamp on the bottom of shoes in the pic.  Is that typical?


----------



## dallas

gia6211 said:


> Hi Dallas-
> 
> I just noticed no size stamp on the bottom of shoes in the pic.  Is that typical?



Hi Gia, if you are worried, ask the seller for a picture of the sole showing the size stamp. I think you'll find it just wasn't captured in the close up. I am confident that these are authentic.


----------



## Susan Lee

Please help authenticate  Thank you so much!!


----------



## c0uture

Can someone authenticate these for me please? Thanks!

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=180666477154


----------



## dallas

Susan Lee said:


> Please help authenticate  Thank you so much!!



These look good.


----------



## onix

I bought this pair, but unsure about their authenticity.  Can someone confirm?
http://cgi.ebay.com/130518870025

Additional pictures can be provided, since I already had the items.

Thanks.


----------



## dallas

onix said:


> I bought this pair, but unsure about their authenticity.  Can someone confirm?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/130518870025
> 
> Additional pictures can be provided, since I already had the items.
> 
> Thanks.




These are authentic.


----------



## Susan Lee

dallas said:


> These look good.



Thank you so much Dallas!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I bought these from ebay, can you tell me if they are authentic Burberry? The other shoes I find online @ Saks, have Burberry spelled out running down the insole and these are different. Just hoping it's because they are older.  Thank you!


----------



## wis3ly

Name:TORY BURCH FLATS SNAKE LIKE LEATHER TAN SZ 7
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/TORY-BURCH-FLAT...men_s_Shoes&hash=item19c57b8c30#ht_500wt_1156
Seller: curiouseye

Please authenticate! TIA!


----------



## buim87

Sorry to be last minute. Can you please help me out
Item Name: Manolo Blahnik SATC wedding something blue shoes 5 38
Item number220779966166
Item Seller: ian3173 ( Feedback Score Of 624) 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik-...&otn=5&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=9194921445094126251


----------



## cheyqua

item name: YVES SAINT LAURENT Preppy Patent Pumps Shoes 37.5 NIB
item number: 150602926569
seller: luxshopaholic
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&rt=nc&nma=true&item=150602926569&si=NsuZ0RXY5SjqAfsHE7XKrTB27S0%253D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT

I already won this and I'm kinda worried since the listing didn't say anything about the authenticity. your help will be highly appreciated. thanks!


----------



## Spinachgirl

Hi!

Could you tell me something about these shoes? 
Seller is 2006magdalenaf

1) http://cgi.ebay.de/Guiseppe-Zanotti-Ankle-Boots-wunderschoner-Absatz-40-/230622035394

2) http://cgi.ebay.de/John-Galliano-Stiefel-butterweich-gold-abgesetzt-40-/230622239800

3) http://cgi.ebay.de/Manolo-Blahnik-40-Fuchsia-Sex-and-the-City-Original-/230620142346

4) http://cgi.ebay.de/Guiseppe-Zanotti-by-Balmain-40-rosa-Metallic-Wildleder-/230620139965

Thank you!


----------



## dallas

buim87 said:


> Sorry to be last minute. Can you please help me out
> Item Name: Manolo Blahnik SATC wedding something blue shoes 5 38
> Item number220779966166
> Item Seller: ian3173 ( Feedback Score Of 624)
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik-...&otn=5&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=9194921445094126251




Despite the woeful pictures, I am quite sure these are fake.



cheyqua said:


> item name: YVES SAINT LAURENT Preppy Patent Pumps Shoes 37.5 NIB
> item number: 150602926569
> seller: luxshopaholic
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&rt=nc&nma=true&item=150602926569&si=NsuZ0RXY5SjqAfsHE7XKrTB27S0%253D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT
> 
> I already won this and I'm kinda worried since the listing didn't say anything about the authenticity. your help will be highly appreciated. thanks!



These look good.


----------



## c0uture

Bump! Anyone know?



c0uture said:


> Can someone authenticate these for me please? Thanks!
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=180666477154


----------



## mimi0011

Item: Chanel Sandals
Item#:310319620676
Seller: 3d-m3
Ebay Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310319620676&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Thank you so much, experts!!!


----------



## misskia

Title: Victoria wore these YSL pumps pregnant
Seller: kastler
Item#: 320700694799
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/VICTORIA-Wore-T...men_s_Shoes&hash=item4aab40410f#ht_4019wt_922

Any help will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## misskia

Title: ysl tribute pumps
Seller: fashionpassion78
Iem# 260785934358
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...omen_s_Shoes&hash=item3cb80d9016#ht_773wt_922

Thanks again!


----------



## Ilgin

misskia said:


> Title: Victoria wore these YSL pumps pregnant
> Seller: kastler
> Item#: 320700694799
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/VICTORIA-Wore-T...men_s_Shoes&hash=item4aab40410f#ht_4019wt_922
> 
> Any help will be appreciated. Thanks


 
Fake



misskia said:


> Title: ysl tribute pumps
> Seller: fashionpassion78
> Iem# 260785934358
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...omen_s_Shoes&hash=item3cb80d9016#ht_773wt_922
> 
> Thanks again!


Authentic


----------



## misskia

Ilgin said:


> Fake
> 
> 
> Authentic


Exactly what thought. Thank you!


----------



## ahleesha

BeenBurned said:


> I can't get the pictures to enlarge so I can't see the details clearly enough. Also, a clear closeup of the label on the back of the heel is needed.



Those are the only pictures available from the seller. The label on the heel is black with grey "ugg" font.

Any help would be appreciated!

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...=STRK:MEWNX:IT

UPDATE - I bought those uggs and the minute i opened the box, i believe they're fake. i contacted the seller and they wouldnt return my messages. i opened a case and now i have to prove they are inauthentic. there isnt anyway i can...it would cost alot more to authenticate than what i payed.

I was duped! :cry:


----------



## BeenBurned

ahleesha said:


> please have a look at these boots
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360360324687&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT





BeenBurned said:


> I can't get the pictures to enlarge so I can't see the details clearly enough. Also, a clear closeup of the label on the back of the heel is needed.





ahleesha said:


> Those are the only pictures available from the seller. The label on the heel is black with grey "ugg" font.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360360324687&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> UPDATE - I bought those uggs and the minute i opened the box, i believe they're fake. i contacted the seller and they wouldnt return my messages. i opened a case and now i have to prove they are inauthentic. there isnt anyway i can...it would cost alot more to authenticate than what i payed.
> 
> I was duped! :cry:


I suspected they were fake but without additional pictures, it was difficult to know for sure.

Did you file SNAD with ebay or paypal? Generally, ebay won't request the un-authenticity letter but paypal will.

Did the seller respond to the dispute? Have you escalated it?

If the seller isn't responding, clearly, that's indicative that he knew what he was peddling. At least you can warn other buyers by leaving appropriate feedback. 

"Sold fake Uggs and wouldn't respond. Buyer beware." 

I don't know who provides Uggs letters. Perhaps Dallas knows who might do it.


----------



## ahleesha

BeenBurned said:


> I suspected they were fake but without additional pictures, it was difficult to know for sure.
> 
> Did you file SNAD with ebay or paypal? Generally, ebay won't request the un-authenticity letter but paypal will.
> 
> Did the seller respond to the dispute? Have you escalated it?
> 
> If the seller isn't responding, clearly, that's indicative that he knew what he was peddling. At least you can warn other buyers by leaving appropriate feedback.
> 
> "Sold fake Uggs and wouldn't respond. Buyer beware."
> 
> I don't know who provides Uggs letters. Perhaps Dallas knows who might do it.


The seller escalated it through paypal. My guess is they knew they were fake and also knew that it now falls on me to prove in authenticity.
I dont have much experience with uggs but would the heel color and font (black with grey font) be a give away that they're fake?

I am unable to contact Dallas because I dont have 10 posts right now.


----------



## BeenBurned

ahleesha said:


> The seller escalated it through paypal. My guess is they knew they were fake and also knew that it now falls on me to prove in authenticity.
> I dont have much experience with uggs but would the heel color and font (black with grey font) be a give away that they're fake?
> 
> I am unable to contact Dallas because I dont have 10 posts right now.


Dallas checks in here regularly. She'll respond and post whether she knows of someone who authenticates Uggs.


----------



## ahleesha

BeenBurned said:


> Dallas checks in here regularly. She'll respond and post whether she knows of someone who authenticates Uggs.


ok thank you. I will post some better pics tomorrow of the boots. but im sure ya'll will tell me what i already know.


----------



## Spinachgirl

Spinachgirl said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could you tell me something about these shoes?
> Seller is 2006magdalenaf
> 
> 1) http://cgi.ebay.de/Guiseppe-Zanotti-Ankle-Boots-wunderschoner-Absatz-40-/230622035394
> 
> 2) http://cgi.ebay.de/John-Galliano-Stiefel-butterweich-gold-abgesetzt-40-/230622239800
> 
> 3) http://cgi.ebay.de/Manolo-Blahnik-40-Fuchsia-Sex-and-the-City-Original-/230620142346
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Does anybody know, if they are authentic? Thank you!


----------



## dallas

ahleesha said:


> ok thank you. I will post some better pics tomorrow of the boots. but im sure ya'll will tell me what i already know.



I'm really sorry, I wish I could help but I don't know of anyone who authenticates Uggs.



Spinachgirl said:


> Does anybody know, if they are authentic? Thank you!



I have my doubts about the Galliano and Zanottis and would need to see better  pictures of both. The Manolos are fake.


----------



## ahleesha

dallas said:


> I'm really sorry, I wish I could help but I don't know of anyone who authenticates Uggs.



Ok, no worries. I dont think that there really is a way to win an UGG in authenticity case through paypal. Chalk this one up as experience I guess.


----------



## BeenBurned

ahleesha said:


> Ok, no worries. I dont think that there really is a way to win an UGG in authenticity case through paypal. Chalk this one up as experience I guess.


Please don't give up yet. Call paypal and ask them who authenticates Uggs. If they're requiring a statement, they should be able to refer you to someone who can give a statement that they'll accept. 

You might email carol@caroldiva.com and ask whether she might happen to do it or if she knows someone who does. (I doubt that she does it but you have nothing to lose by asking.) If she does happen to know Uggs, her authentications are just $6 so it's inexpensive enough to make it worthwhile. 

And most important --- give *yule2006* the negative feedback s/he deserves and rightfully earned.


----------



## BeenBurned

ahleesha said:


> Ok, no worries. I dont think that there really is a way to win an UGG in authenticity case through paypal. Chalk this one up as experience I guess.





BeenBurned said:


> Please don't give up yet. Call paypal and ask them who authenticates Uggs. If they're requiring a statement, they should be able to refer you to someone who can give a statement that they'll accept.
> 
> You might email carol@caroldiva.com and ask whether she might happen to do it or if she knows someone who does. (I doubt that she does it but you have nothing to lose by asking.) If she does happen to know Uggs, her authentications are just $6 so it's inexpensive enough to make it worthwhile.
> 
> And most important --- give *yule2006* the negative feedback s/he deserves and rightfully earned.


This person has several Uggs guides. You might want to contact her and ask whether she does ebay and paypal-approved authentications. 

http://reviews.ebay.com/HOW-TO-TELL-FAKE-UGG-BOOTS_W0QQugidZ10000000003850686


----------



## kittywompas

anyone an uggs expert who can tell me if these are real?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330564100921&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

kittywompas said:


> anyone an uggs expert who can tell me if these are real?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330564100921&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Please request clear closeups of the inside size tag (both sides), the Ugg label on the back of the heel and the sole.


----------



## kittywompas

BeenBurned said:


> Please request clear closeups of the inside size tag (both sides), the Ugg label on the back of the heel and the sole.



Ok it shipped today so I guess I'll have to wait and post when I receive them... Thanks for helping me!! I'll be back with pics


----------



## BeenBurned

kittywompas said:


> Ok it shipped today so I guess I'll have to wait and post when I receive them... Thanks for helping me!! I'll be back with pics


You're welcome.


----------



## minhasa

Seller: jenzdev
Item: ysl tribute shoes
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...RRYfJLE%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT

I know the listing ended but I made the seller an offer, I am 80% sure it is real, just want a second opinion.


----------



## dallas

minhasa said:


> Seller: jenzdev
> Item: ysl tribute shoes
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...RRYfJLE%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> I know the listing ended but I made the seller an offer, I am 80% sure it is real, just want a second opinion.




These look okay, but I'd like to see a close up picture of the sole showing size and logo please.


----------



## mimi0011

Item: Miu Miu Wedges
Item#: 170642865115
Seller: joshuad1981
Ebay Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_512wt_1141

Thanks in advance, experts!!!


----------



## lily_lv

Hey Dallas and other fashion experts  Could somebody tell me if these Prada shoes are real? Thanx

http://cgi.ebay.com/PRADA-LEOPARD-P...omen_s_Shoes&hash=item20b9877438#ht_600wt_905


----------



## dallas

mimi0011 said:


> Item: Miu Miu Wedges
> Item#: 170642865115
> Seller: joshuad1981
> Ebay Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_512wt_1141
> 
> Thanks in advance, experts!!!



I _think_ these are okay, but please wait for a second opinion.



lily_lv said:


> Hey Dallas and other fashion experts  Could somebody tell me if these Prada shoes are real? Thanx
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PRADA-LEOPARD-P...omen_s_Shoes&hash=item20b9877438#ht_600wt_905



So far these look good but I'd like to see a close up picture of the sole showing size and logo please.


----------



## minhasa

extra pics of ysl tribute pumps - thanks dallas.


----------



## dallas

minhasa said:


> extra pics of ysl tribute pumps - thanks dallas.



Sorry, but the picture of the sole doesn't show me the logo and size. I need a clear, close up please.


----------



## minhasa

I hope this is a better pic...


----------



## dallas

minhasa said:


> I hope this is a better pic...



Thank you, these look good.


----------



## indiglow

*Seller:* newyorkyoga
*Item:* Balenciaga Flats
*Link:* http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...552773&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156

*Seller:* fshnonmymind
*Item:* Chanel Flats
*Link:* hhttp://www.bonanza.com/listings/Black-Chanel-Flats-Size-6-5/17856077


----------



## Lisie

Hey,

authentic?

Seller: private
Item: Miu Miu Patent Wedges


----------



## kittywompas

BeenBurned said:


> You're welcome.



Well they are here- I'm just not sure.  The soles are flexible, the trademark sign is next to all UGG tags.  The fleece feels softer than a genuine sheepskin pillow I have from Lovesac but maybe they break it down more? 

There is a red marker slash through one of the inside tags. Thanks again for looking! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















They are too big though


----------



## BeenBurned

kittywompas said:


> Well they are here- I'm just not sure.  The soles are flexible, the trademark sign is next to all UGG tags.  The fleece feels softer than a genuine sheepskin pillow I have from Lovesac but maybe they break it down more?
> 
> There is a red marker slash through one of the inside tags. Thanks again for looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are too big though


I think they look good. Note that the heel label is higher on this style than on others and that's how it's supposed to be.


----------



## Lily Rose

Hi there ladies!
Can you please help me with these? Bought them on eBay but now I'm doubting a bit... 
Sorry for the blurry pictures but all I have here is my MacBook and I'm a bit impatient to know.

YSL Tributes in black patent (no serial number in the back).
This is the original listening: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
Item number: 280672085858
Seller: mia.jones
























(green thing is my lamp haha)


Also, in the listening was "They come without original dustbag and box", but now they just came in a big ugly envelope  Ofc the shoes are more important but this is quite a bummer for me still... what would you guys do?


----------



## dallas

Lily Rose said:


> Hi there ladies!
> Can you please help me with these? Bought them on eBay but now I'm doubting a bit...
> Sorry for the blurry pictures but all I have here is my MacBook and I'm a bit impatient to know.
> 
> YSL Tributes in black patent (no serial number in the back).
> This is the original listening: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
> Item number: 280672085858
> Seller: mia.jones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (green thing is my lamp haha)
> 
> 
> Also, in the listening was "They come without original dustbag and box", but now they just came in a big ugly envelope  Ofc the shoes are more important but this is quite a bummer for me still... what would you guys do?




I'd like to see some clearer pictures, but so far I think these are fake.


----------



## Lily Rose

Yeah just what I was thinking 
Which pictures do you exactly need?


----------



## dallas

Lily Rose said:


> Yeah just what I was thinking
> Which pictures do you exactly need?



A direct side on (not taken from above) with the shoe on a flat surface, a clear picture of the sole showing size and logo and another of the insole please. I don't suppose there are any numbers on the inside of the first strap?


----------



## Pishi

dallas said:


> I'd like to see some clearer pictures, but so far I think these are fake.



I agree.  These don't look right.  Ankle strap width, stitching of the insole, profile.  Fake.


----------



## paddlestick101

I just bought these YSL Tributes impulsively on ebay; I should've posted here first. Please authenticate (fingers crossed...) thank you!

seller: eastcoastproperty
title: Auth New YSL Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Pump 36 6 $795
BIN: $365
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...2Q9XXC4%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT

thank you!!!


----------



## dallas

paddlestick101 said:


> I just bought these YSL Tributes impulsively on ebay; I should've posted here first. Please authenticate (fingers crossed...) thank you!
> 
> seller: eastcoastproperty
> title: Auth New YSL Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Pump 36 6 $795
> BIN: $365
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...2Q9XXC4%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> thank you!!!



These are authentic.


----------



## paddlestick101

dallas said:


> These are authentic.



thanks so much!!! i've nervously been checking tpf like an addict until now...


----------



## thoang0705

Are you familiar with Gucci, Dallas? Or anyone else for that matter.

Name: Romas
Number: 300561412003
Seller: divakier
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1065


----------



## dallas

paddlestick101 said:


> thanks so much!!! i've nervously been checking tpf like an addict until now...



You're welcome.



thoang0705 said:


> Are you familiar with Gucci, Dallas? Or anyone else for that matter.
> 
> Name: Romas
> Number: 300561412003
> Seller: divakier
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1065



So far these look good but to be sure, I'd like to see a close up pic. of the sole and insole please.


----------



## cicalilly

Originally Posted by *cicalilly* 

                              Would you auth me these Prada hells, they seems good and original to me!

Site: ebay.it
seller: fracama1987
link: http://cgi.ebay.it/Decollettes-Pumps...item3a6676728d


THANKS


----------



## domates

http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-St-Laurent...84791?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2eb581e637

my color AND my size!!


----------



## domates

aaaannnnddd

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220790885593&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## dallas

cicalilly said:


> Originally Posted by *cicalilly*
> 
> Would you auth me these Prada hells, they seems good and original to me!
> 
> Site: ebay.it
> seller: fracama1987
> link: http://cgi.ebay.it/Decollettes-Pumps...item3a6676728d
> 
> 
> THANKS



I would like to see a clear, close up picture of the sole showing size and logo and another of the insole please.



domates said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-St-Laurent...84791?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2eb581e637
> 
> my color AND my size!!



I think these are good. 



domates said:


> aaaannnnddd
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220790885593&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



These pictures are a little terrible, so could you please ask for a clear, close up of the sole showing size and logo, another of the insole and another of the numbers on the inside of the shoe?


----------



## mmmoussighi

I hope someone here is familiar with Tory Burch! TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350467130898&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## BeenBurned

mmmoussighi said:


> I hope someone here is familiar with Tory Burch! TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350467130898&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Seller *all.dressed.up

*I am not sure that the pictures are her own.

And before doing business, you might want to check the seller's feedback: 
http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=all.dressed.up&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home


----------



## Bay

So I am really bummed Barneys canceled my order so now I am trying to find another good deal on Lanvin flats..thoughts? TIA!

Name: NIB Lanvin black leather flats
Number: 21265182
Seller: puncutredkat
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/NIB-Lanvin-black-leather-flats-39-5-Classic-/21265182

Name: LANVIN flat ballerina black bow shoes 40 9 NIB AUTH
Number: 120724059894
Seller: red.sole.and.more 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/LANVIN-flat-bal...59894?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c1bb6f6f6


----------



## truliejulie

Help Authenticate this?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...708844&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156

Thanks!


----------



## biwsuke

Name: YSL Y BOW PATENT LEATHER BEIGE PLATFORM SHOE NEW NIB 
Number: 380306658295
Seller: *88caviar* 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Y-BOW-PATEN...58295?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item588c0b13f7


----------



## biwsuke

Name: YSL Y BOW SANDAL DARK BROWN SHOE HIGH HEEL NEW 37,38,39
Number: 380293734903
Seller: 88caviar 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Y-BOW-SANDA...?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item9757a45edc


----------



## dallas

truliejulie said:


> Help Authenticate this?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...708844&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> Thanks!




I don't know much about JS shoes - I'm not even sure if they're faked. Please wait for a second opinion.



biwsuke said:


> Name: YSL Y BOW PATENT LEATHER BEIGE PLATFORM SHOE NEW NIB
> Number: 380306658295
> Seller: *88caviar*
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Y-BOW-PATEN...58295?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item588c0b13f7



These are authentic.



biwsuke said:


> Name: YSL Y BOW SANDAL DARK BROWN SHOE HIGH HEEL NEW 37,38,39
> Number: 380293734903
> Seller: 88caviar
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Y-BOW-SANDA...?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item9757a45edc



Also authentic.


----------



## ashleyjena

I got a pair of Chanel shoes at Goodwill today, and they were really inexpensive, but in the case, which we all know means nothing :lolots: .... sooooo can anyone let me know if they are authentic?? They feel pretty old, or maybe just not well taken care of, I won't be too disappointed if they aren't authentic since they were inexpensive, but I'll be so happy if they are!

Here are some pictures I took, let me know if you need more:




















sorry for huge pics! I tried to resize them in photobucket, but apparently it did not work.


----------



## peapodstems

Hello, Can someone please help to authenticate this? Thanks!!

Item: YSL Divine Ankle Boot
Number: 220795024542
Seller: vintageno8
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&rt=nc&nma=true&item=220795024542&si=13nH1YRNldDTZoBeNiZWpU6%252FaeA%253D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT


----------



## dallas

peapodstems said:


> Hello, Can someone please help to authenticate this? Thanks!!
> 
> Item: YSL Divine Ankle Boot
> Number: 220795024542
> Seller: vintageno8
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&rt=nc&nma=true&item=220795024542&si=13nH1YRNldDTZoBeNiZWpU6%252FaeA%253D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT



These look okay to me.


----------



## adoregoods

http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n629/TenajKram/4.jpg

I purchased these days ago, but it looks off... Please help!


----------



## dallas

LotusElise said:


> http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n629/TenajKram/4.jpg
> 
> I purchased these days ago, but it looks off... Please help!



I need to see clear, close up pictures of the insole, sole showing size and logo and another of the toe box please.


----------



## ashleyjena

Is it possible for someone to authenticate my Chanel shoes I posted, the last shoes on the last page? Did I do something wrong?  I feel bad, should I repost? Do you need more pictures?


----------



## dallas

ashleyjena said:


> Is it possible for someone to authenticate my Chanel shoes I posted, the last shoes on the last page? Did I do something wrong?  I feel bad, should I repost? Do you need more pictures?




Oh gosh, please don't feel bad, you didn't do anything wrong! I didn't respond because I'm not familiar with that style and I was hoping one of our Chanel gals would chime in. 
If you would like to post more pictures say, of the heel and a side on, it may help.


----------



## mo.space

Item: Miu Miu Moccasins 
Number: 250608395601
Seller: *amico-2009*
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...BQpELOw%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT

thanks guys


----------



## ashleyjena

dallas said:


> Oh gosh, please don't feel bad, you didn't do anything wrong! I didn't respond because I'm not familiar with that style and I was hoping one of our Chanel gals would chime in.
> If you would like to post more pictures say, of the heel and a side on, it may help.




Oh thank you!! I'm going to post them when I get home this evening, according to someone on another thread it's an older style so I'm not sure.


----------



## adoregoods

dallas said:


> I need to see clear, close up pictures of the insole, sole showing size and logo and another of the toe box please.


Ah, I'm at work right now and my laptop at home is down. But as far as the way the patterns are crafted... does it look a bit off? The sole is embossed with "Dior", size, "Made in Italy". And one of the shoe - on the side, it has a #, like CA### I don't really remember what the digits was... Thank you.


----------



## ashleyjena

Ok I'm reposting with more pictures!!

From my original post:
I got a pair of Chanel shoes at Goodwill today, and they were really inexpensive, but in the case, which we all know means nothing .... sooooo can anyone let me know if they are authentic?? They feel pretty old, or maybe just not well taken care of, I won't be too disappointed if they aren't authentic since they were inexpensive, but I'll be so happy if they are!

Here are some pictures I took, let me know if you need more:





























Pardon my record player in the background of some of the pics haha.


----------



## dallas

ashleyjena said:


> Ok I'm reposting with more pictures!!
> 
> From my original post:
> I got a pair of Chanel shoes at Goodwill today, and they were really inexpensive, but in the case, which we all know means nothing .... sooooo can anyone let me know if they are authentic?? They feel pretty old, or maybe just not well taken care of, I won't be too disappointed if they aren't authentic since they were inexpensive, but I'll be so happy if they are!
> 
> Here are some pictures I took, let me know if you need more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon my record player in the background of some of the pics haha.



You know, I think these may very well be authentic.


----------



## mo.space

mo.space said:


> Item: Miu Miu Moccasins
> Number: 250608395601
> Seller: *amico-2009*
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...BQpELOw%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> thanks guys




can anyone help with this pleaaaseee?
thanks guys


----------



## dallas

mo.space said:


> can anyone help with this pleaaaseee?
> thanks guys



I'm not familiar with this style but they look to be very well made and I'd be suprised if they are fake.


----------



## ashleyjena

dallas said:


> You know, I think these may very well be authentic.



Ahhhh yay!!!!!! That's so awesome to hear, thanks so much!


----------



## adoregoods

Please help me!

http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n629/TenajKram/DSC01346-1.jpg
http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n629/TenajKram/DSC01339-1.jpg
http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n629/TenajKram/DSC01336-1.jpg
http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n629/TenajKram/DSC01331-1.jpg
http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n629/TenajKram/DSC01330-1.jpg
http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n629/TenajKram/DSC01329-1.jpg

Appreciate it!


----------



## c0uture

Hi, can someone authenticate these for me please? Thanks!

Item: New Tory Burch Reva Leopard Ballerina Flat Shoes sz 7
Number: 380346219534
Seller: lookatyou* 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380346219534&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## frmheadtotoe

Can someone tell me if these are real? 

Item name: AUTH NEW MANOLO BLAHNIK SHOES HEELS CLASSY PUMPS 33 3
Item number: 290574983426
Item seller: itmustbeit
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290574983426#ht_5054wt_905


----------



## Athnamas.

Hello there, 

I have recently bought a pair of YSL heels at 200 euros, which is about $280 Canadian dollars. Although it was from a reputable second hand store in Paris specializing in luxury brands, I visited the Harrods in London today and asked if the Tribute heels have ever been made with the clasp in the front. I was assured that the answer is "No" and that if they do, they are probably a replica. I have also not been able to find a single picture on the internet of the style.

I am still hopeful of the authenticity of these heels, since the quality seems to be on par with the ones I've seen and tried on at Harrods today, and the packaging is identical. 

The label on the box reads: 
"(barcode) 8025424191
178516 C1TA0 1000 
VERA 150 SLING 
KID MOON/KID SCAMOCIATO 
Black 37"

There is no authenticity card, or cloth bags (only plastic bags). Comes with a little baggie containing extra heel parts. 

They are mostly suede, with patent strap and top of toe part.

Can anyone please tell me if I've just gotten a really good deal on a pair of authentic YSL, or paid way too much for a second hand pair of YSL replicas?

This is the link to the photos, please take a look!

http://Athnamas.blog.ca/

Thank you so much!


----------



## mainguyen504

Hi!!
I am loving these two pair of shoes. Would anyone know if they are authentic? Any help would be great!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260798814921&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330574202148&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## DariaD

Can somebody take a look at these Manolos?

Item:  Manolo Blahnik Hangisi Pumps schwarz Gr. 38 - NEU
Number: 330576459883
Seller: nieselchen11
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330576459883

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## Nuberg28

Can someone authenticate these please? I really want a pair of these 

http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...men_s_Shoes&hash=item1c1be9b379#ht_1426wt_754


----------



## seline

MIU MIU shoes help!!

Hi all!

I have a question about miu miu shoes. To my experience the newer shoes, with the pink insole, all have a pink stitching along the insole. now i thinking of buying a pair of the stain platforms from miu miu ss10 and they don't have the stitching, are they authentic or is the seller trying to rip me off? they seller says that some have stitching some don't and that most don't. i don't think i have ever seen any miu miu with pink insole without the stitching... PEASE HElP!!

Thank you!


----------



## mrsb74

Hi , can these be authenticated please:

Item: YSL tributes
Number: 270763149689
Seller: ridwanka
Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/YSL-Tribute-P...49689?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f0abdc979


----------



## nancynguyen21

are these YSL real? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...309055&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Ilgin

Nuberg28 said:


> Can someone authenticate these please? I really want a pair of these
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...men_s_Shoes&hash=item1c1be9b379#ht_1426wt_754


 
These look good.



nancynguyen21 said:


> are these YSL real?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...309055&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156


 
The pics are not clear but enough to tell that they are fake.


----------



## Ilgin

Athnamas. said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I have recently bought a pair of YSL heels at 200 euros, which is about $280 Canadian dollars. Although it was from a reputable second hand store in Paris specializing in luxury brands, I visited the Harrods in London today and asked if the Tribute heels have ever been made with the clasp in the front. I was assured that the answer is "No" and that if they do, they are probably a replica. I have also not been able to find a single picture on the internet of the style.
> 
> I am still hopeful of the authenticity of these heels, since the quality seems to be on par with the ones I've seen and tried on at Harrods today, and the packaging is identical.
> 
> The label on the box reads:
> "(barcode) 8025424191
> 178516 C1TA0 1000
> VERA 150 SLING
> KID MOON/KID SCAMOCIATO
> Black 37"
> 
> *There is no authenticity card*, or cloth bags (only plastic bags). Comes with a little baggie containing extra heel parts.
> 
> They are mostly suede, with patent strap and top of toe part.
> 
> Can anyone please tell me if I've just gotten a really good deal on a pair of authentic YSL, or paid way too much for a second hand pair of YSL replicas?
> 
> This is the link to the photos, please take a look!
> 
> http://Athnamas.blog.ca/
> 
> Thank you so much!


 
Your link is not working for me. YSL shoes do not come with an authenticity card.


----------



## SN5012

Is this real or fake?? Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tory-Burch-Meta...23750?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cb919f4a6


----------



## PrincessFashion

I'm wondering if someone can help me with these, since I can't find any information on them.

Thanks!


----------



## mo.space

Hi ladies, please help me authenticate these, I'm a little unsure..

Item:NEW Salvatore Ferragamo flats women shoes size 8
Listing number: 280695099668
Seller:vivishopping3000
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280695099668&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

thank you


----------



## c0uture

Hi, I got these on Ebay. I think they're authentic, but I just want to double check. Thanks!


----------



## Renabean

Hi ladies, 

Could you authenticate these for me? I won them and received them today but I have my doubts. I know that the lining is supposed to be leather but it feels quite plastic and shiny to me. Also there is no Manolo Blahnik on the sole.

Thanks


----------



## Renabean

Sorry here are the pictures:


----------



## jrjs237

could someone please authenticate these christian louboutin shoes.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120726942258#ht_2183wt_6045


----------



## jrjs237

I came across this other christian Louboutin.  If some one could please look at them I would be very greatful. Since this would be my first christian louboutin I would not know what to look for.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...en_s_Shoes&hash=item5ae12290a5#ht_10805wt_907


----------



## Ilgin

Renabean said:


> Sorry here are the pictures:


 
Fake.


----------



## Ilgin

jrjs237 said:


> could someone please authenticate these christian louboutin shoes.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120726942258#ht_2183wt_6045


 


jrjs237 said:


> I came across this other christian Louboutin. If some one could please look at them I would be very greatful. Since this would be my first christian louboutin I would not know what to look for.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...en_s_Shoes&hash=item5ae12290a5#ht_10805wt_907


 
Both Authentic.


----------



## arli

Hello ladies,
Can you please help me with these CL's? Any help is much appreciated! I know that there are a lot of fakes out there and I'm not an expert on CL's. TIA!

Item: CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN PUMPS DÉCOLLETÉ Gr. 39 neuwertig
Number: 270771456253
Seller: codeman1981
Link: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...56253&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1412wt_1139

Item: SALE! Jazz 100 Christian Louboutin Black Patent 38.5
Number: 300569101981
Seller: missluxurycloset 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...1&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:DE:1123#ht_720wt_1139

Item: Christian Louboutin Pumps Göße 38 beige - Traumschuh!
Number: 120739831143
Seller: sunny-dany
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...831143&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156

Item: Christian Louboutin Decollete Patent Beige Pumps 38 8
Number: 260807327625
Seller: maisonduchamp
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...27625&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4970wt_1139

Item: Christian Louboutin Fifi 38.5
Number: 260806166148
Seller: pretheart 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...166148&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Ilgin

arli said:


> Hello ladies,
> Can you please help me with these CL's? Any help is much appreciated! I know that there are a lot of fakes out there and I'm not an expert on CL's. TIA!
> 
> 1.Item: CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN PUMPS DÉCOLLETÉ Gr. 39 neuwertig
> Number: 270771456253
> Seller: codeman1981
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...56253&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1412wt_1139
> 
> 2.Item: SALE! Jazz 100 Christian Louboutin Black Patent 38.5
> Number: 300569101981
> Seller: missluxurycloset
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...1&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:DE:1123#ht_720wt_1139
> 
> 3.Item: Christian Louboutin Pumps Göße 38 beige - Traumschuh!
> Number: 120739831143
> Seller: sunny-dany
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...831143&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> 4.Item: Christian Louboutin Decollete Patent Beige Pumps 38 8
> Number: 260807327625
> Seller: maisonduchamp
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...27625&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4970wt_1139
> 
> 5.Item: Christian Louboutin Fifi 38.5
> Number: 260806166148
> Seller: pretheart
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...166148&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156


 
1. Fake:excl:

2. Authentic.

3. I think close up pics of the sole and insole are needed to be definite.

4. Authentic.

5. These also look good but again, close ups of the sole& insole would be more helpful.


----------



## arli

Ilgin said:


> 1. Fake:excl:
> 
> 2. Authentic.
> 
> 3. I think close up pics of the sole and insole are needed to be definite.
> 
> 4. Authentic.
> 
> 5. These also look good but again, close ups of the sole& insole would be more helpful.



Wow! Thanks so much for the fast response, Ilgin! unfortunately, I missed the bidding on the first CL's. I will try to get the close-ups and post them here for you to have a look. Thanks again!


----------



## soontobeCLowner

Hello ladies!! I have a pair of Jimmy Choo sandals I need authenticated before i buy them!  Could anyone hlep me with that? And also, what model is this ??? THANKS ALOT!!!


----------



## soontobeCLowner

I also have these Jimmy Choo pumps, could someone help me authentificate these? Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## MsVtg

Good Afternoon Fabulous Ladies
I Procured These Items & Was Just Wondering About The Authenticity
ANY Feedback Would Be Greatly Appreciated !

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...XGR%2FY%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## baby_g

Hello ladies!

I have a pair of YSL tribtoos, but I'm not quite sure about its authenticity.. Any help would be greatly appreciated! TIA!


----------



## mostglamorous

Pls authenticate these YSL pumps  - tia!

http://img846.imageshack.us/slideshow/webplayer.php?id=p6110080.jpg


----------



## adoregoods

Please help me!

http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/...DSC01346-1.jpg
























 
Thanks!


----------



## arli

Ilgin said:


> 1. Fake:excl:
> 
> 2. Authentic.
> 
> 3. I think close up pics of the sole and insole are needed to be definite.
> 
> 4. Authentic.
> 
> 5. These also look good but again, close ups of the sole& insole would be more helpful.



Hello Ilgin, 

I've received pictures of the sole and insole for the CL's listed under 3. Hope this helps to confirm the authenticity of the shoes. Thank you again for your help and your time!


----------



## Nhu Nhu

Hi Ladies!  Your help is greatly appreciated!  

Name: Auth. Yves Saint Laurent high heel shoes size
Seller: ilsakikot20 
Item number: 190549254746
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190549254746&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Ilgin

baby_g said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I have a pair of YSL tribtoos, but I'm not quite sure about its authenticity.. Any help would be greatly appreciated! TIA!


 
Fake.


----------



## Ilgin

arli said:


> Hello Ilgin,
> 
> I've received pictures of the sole and insole for the CL's listed under 3. Hope this helps to confirm the authenticity of the shoes. Thank you again for your help and your time!


 
Hi *arli*, thanks for the pics but I'm still unsure about this particular pair-sorry I'm no help. You can get a definite opinion here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...ls-read-first-page-before-posting-663800.html

HTH!


----------



## thoang0705

Anyone good with TB revas?  TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...224539&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_512wt_1086

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...59787&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2228wt_1086

http://cgi.ebay.com/TORY-BURCH-Silv...men_s_Shoes&hash=item27bc125de8#ht_500wt_1101

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...993600&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1101

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...039441&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1101


----------



## arli

Ilgin said:


> Hi *arli*, thanks for the pics but I'm still unsure about this particular pair-sorry I'm no help. You can get a definite opinion here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...ls-read-first-page-before-posting-663800.html
> 
> HTH!



Of course you were of help, Ilgin! Thanks to you I didn't fall for the fake CL's! Thanks for directing me to the CL thread. I didn't know there was one!


----------



## dallas

soontobeCLowner said:


> Hello ladies!! I have a pair of Jimmy Choo sandals I need authenticated before i buy them!  Could anyone hlep me with that? And also, what model is this ??? THANKS ALOT!!!





soontobeCLowner said:


> I also have these Jimmy Choo pumps, could someone help me authentificate these? Thanks a bunch!!!



Both look good.



mostglamorous said:


> Pls authenticate these YSL pumps  - tia!
> 
> http://img846.imageshack.us/slideshow/webplayer.php?id=p6110080.jpg



These do not look authentic to me.



LotusElise said:


> Please help me!
> 
> http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/...DSC01346-1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I'm not sure about these, they look okay but the serial number looks a little strange to me. Can you post a side on picture for me please?  



Nhu Nhu said:


> Hi Ladies!  Your help is greatly appreciated!
> 
> Name: Auth. Yves Saint Laurent high heel shoes size
> Seller: ilsakikot20
> Item number: 190549254746
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190549254746&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



These are good.


----------



## kcdee0527

hi did ur tory burch box come with this silica packet?
(as shown on pic)


----------



## shop_459

hi can someone please authenticate these prada pumps?
http://images.fashionesta.eu/product...al/21517_1.jpg
http://images.fashionesta.eu/product...al/21517_5.jpg
http://images.fashionesta.eu/product...al/21517_4.jpg
http://images.fashionesta.eu/product...al/21517_3.jpg


----------



## dallas

shop_459 said:


> hi can someone please authenticate these prada pumps?
> http://images.fashionesta.eu/product...al/21517_1.jpg
> http://images.fashionesta.eu/product...al/21517_5.jpg
> http://images.fashionesta.eu/product...al/21517_4.jpg
> http://images.fashionesta.eu/product...al/21517_3.jpg



None of your links work.


----------



## harlem_cutie

I'm almost certain these are fake. The placement of the medallion looks off as well as the sole but I don't own TB Jellies so not sure.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270771708718

what do you think?


----------



## harlem_cutie

kcdee0527 said:


> hi did ur tory burch box come with this silica packet?
> (as shown on pic)




silica comes with almost all leather shoes as it helps absorb moisture. I'm pretty sure all my TBs came with it.


----------



## chanelly31

Can you  please help me with these boots?  I love these...but....I have another  pair of authentic Prada boots that I just bought at the mall and I was  looking at the gold stamp on the bottom. The gold stamp on my authentic  Prada's is slightly different than that pictured in this listing (as is  the "MADE IN ITALY" stamp).  The differences are not that significant.   The letter spacing looks slightly different and the crest looks slightly  different. Is it normal to have slight variations in the gold logo  stamp on the bottom?

Title: Black Prada Leather Studded Boots
Item#: 360373916409
Seller: malvinas_luxuries ( Feedback score of 99.9% ) 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/BLACK-PRADA-LEATHER-STUDDED-BOOTS-sz-39-US-9-/360373916409?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item53e7f592f9&clk_rvr_id=245278119214

Thanks!


----------



## mlh223

Item: Prada 4 inch tan & gold cork heel $49 sz 6.5 no reserv
Listing number: 190549143136
Seller: kyddsgirl 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## mlh223

Item: Manolo Blahnik Gray/Cream Snakeskin Slingbacks sz 38
Listing number: 270772720379
Seller: steven212
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270772720379&ssPageNam e=STRK:MEWNX:IT#rpdId
Comments: What about the stamp on the bottom of the shoe? What about the diamond cutouts on top? What about the flap on the vamp?


----------



## dallas

chanelly31 said:


> Can you  please help me with these boots?  I love these...but....I have another  pair of authentic Prada boots that I just bought at the mall and I was  looking at the gold stamp on the bottom. The gold stamp on my authentic  Prada's is slightly different than that pictured in this listing (as is  the "MADE IN ITALY" stamp).  The differences are not that significant.   The letter spacing looks slightly different and the crest looks slightly  different. Is it normal to have slight variations in the gold logo  stamp on the bottom?
> 
> Title: Black Prada Leather Studded Boots
> Item#: 360373916409
> Seller: malvinas_luxuries ( Feedback score of 99.9% )
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/BLACK-PRADA-LEATHER-STUDDED-BOOTS-sz-39-US-9-/360373916409?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item53e7f592f9&clk_rvr_id=245278119214
> 
> Thanks!



It is normal to have slight variations in logos. I see no red flags with these. 



mlh223 said:


> Item: Prada 4 inch tan & gold cork heel $49 sz 6.5 no reserv
> Listing number: 190549143136
> Seller: kyddsgirl
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT



I'd like to see a picture of the sole but so far these look good.



mlh223 said:


> Item: Manolo Blahnik Gray/Cream Snakeskin Slingbacks sz 38
> Listing number: 270772720379
> Seller: steven212
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270772720379&ssPageNam e=STRK:MEWNX:IT#rpdId
> Comments: What about the stamp on the bottom of the shoe? What about the diamond cutouts on top? What about the flap on the vamp?



These are authentic.


----------



## kcdee0527

harlem_cutie said:


> silica comes with almost all leather shoes as it helps absorb moisture. I'm pretty sure all my TBs came with it.



thnx! =)


----------



## kcdee0527

is this authentic?
thanks
http://cgi.ebay.ph/SALE-Original-To...8?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item5ae152b8c0


----------



## harlem_cutie

kcdee0527 said:


> is this authentic?
> thanks
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/SALE-Original-To...8?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item5ae152b8c0



Ask for clearer pics of the inside, sole and medallion. No red flags from the pics posted but the seller sold a fake pair of gold revas before.

adding link to fake shoes:

http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390317567424

tissue paper is always white only, shoe looks like plastic and the emblem on the soles is too large.


----------



## mlh223

Item: BNIB Christian Louboutin Decollete Patent Shoes Sz 38
Listing number: 220800801664
Seller: fabulus-fashion-finds
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...801664&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## kuromi

May i ask if these are real from bluefly? Thanks 

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-s...gner-cat20456-4294963995/313337001/detail.fly


----------



## kitkathiro

hi can u please authenticate this tory burch reva for me, the color is green, and ive been looking for this one, the seller said she doesnt have the box and she got it from her friend and she never wear fake torys, can u pls authenticate it 

the link is http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...943240&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156

thank you so much


----------



## harlem_cutie

kitkathiro said:


> hi can u please authenticate this tory burch reva for me, the color is green, and ive been looking for this one, the seller said she doesnt have the box and she got it from her friend and she never wear fake torys, can u pls authenticate it
> 
> the link is http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...943240&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> thank you so much


 
looks ok to me but please ask for a closer pic of the soles (pic too blurry). This is one of the harder to find colors too.


----------



## kitkathiro

she sent me pics, the color is kinda different in these photos prolly because of the lighting. what do you think?thank you for replying,appreciate it



harlem_cutie said:


> looks ok to me but please ask for a closer pic of the soles (pic too blurry). This is one of the harder to find colors too.


----------



## harlem_cutie

kitkathiro said:


> she sent me pics, the color is kinda different in these photos prolly because of the lighting. what do you think?thank you for replying,appreciate it


 
I am comparing them to a pair of Gold Medallion TB I am wearing from Fall 2010. Mine say "Tory Burch" right under the logo on the inside. These do not. I am not sure if the style was changed this year. This is the only thing that makes me hesitate since I have seen some really good fakes lately.

I've attached a pic from NAP so you can see what I'm talking about.


----------



## kitkathiro

wow i just realised after u showed it to me, i also have pairs of tb, and it shows that they got "tory burch" right under the logo on the inside. i bought mine in early 2010,i prolly have to do some research about the logo, thank you so much for ur help 



harlem_cutie said:


> I am comparing them to a pair of Gold Medallion TB I am wearing from Fall 2010. Mine say "Tory Burch" right under the logo on the inside. These do not. I am not sure if the style was changed this year. This is the only thing that makes me hesitate since I have seen some really good fakes lately.
> 
> I've attached a pic from NAP so you can see what I'm talking about.


----------



## FashionGuru1988

Hi,

I just bought these heels on ebay and I'm sure they are real but I want your opinion. I contacted the seller as well and she said its 1000 percent authentic and I could take it to any Prada store in the world and they will say it's real money back guaranteed. I checked her other stuff and she seems legit. What do you think?

Seller:maxrickysammysally
Item #: 390326882825
TitleRADA DAL 1913 BLK PLATFORM PUMP SLINGBACK OPEN TOE
url: http://cgi.ebay.com/PRADA-DAL-1913-B...item5ae14b9209


----------



## dallas

FashionGuru1988 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just bought these heels on ebay and I'm sure they are real but I want your opinion. I contacted the seller as well and she said its 1000 percent authentic and I could take it to any Prada store in the world and they will say it's real money back guaranteed. I checked her other stuff and she seems legit. What do you think?
> 
> Seller:maxrickysammysally
> Item #: 390326882825
> TitleRADA DAL 1913 BLK PLATFORM PUMP SLINGBACK OPEN TOE
> url: http://cgi.ebay.com/PRADA-DAL-1913-B...item5ae14b9209



They look good to me.


----------



## xiloumoon

ARE THESE TORY REVA AUTHENTIC??THANKS!
http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...9&images=487569399&formats=0&format=0&lgdin=1
http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...9&images=487569399&formats=0&format=0&lgdin=1
http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages/showimage.aspx?gid=1215431&#8465;=487569386&images=487569386&formats=0&format=0&lgdin=1
http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages/showimage.aspx?gid=1215431&#8465;=487569044&images=487569044&formats=0&format=0&lgdin=1


----------



## harlem_cutie

xiloumoon said:


> ARE THESE TORY REVA AUTHENTIC??THANKS!
> http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...9&images=487569399&formats=0&format=0&lgdin=1
> 
> http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages/showimage.aspx?gid=1215431&#8465;=487569386&images=487569386&formats=0&format=0&lgdin=1
> http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages/showimage.aspx?gid=1215431&#8465;=487569044&images=487569044&formats=0&format=0&lgdin=1


 
these are real.


----------



## harlem_cutie

kitkathiro said:


> wow i just realised after u showed it to me, i also have pairs of tb, and it shows that they got "tory burch" right under the logo on the inside. i bought mine in early 2010,i prolly have to do some research about the logo, thank you so much for ur help


 

I checked all of my TBs last night and they all had the same thing including those I bought at the sample sale. I also went to Saks today and all of the new shoes have the interior like that as well so based on what we've seen so far I can't guarantee authenticity.


----------



## mlh223

dallas said:


> It is normal to have slight variations in logos. I see no red flags with these.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see a picture of the sole but so far these look good.
> 
> 
> 
> These are authentic.


So, the Manolo's are authentic even though the "Manolo Blahnik" faces one way on one shoe and the opposite way on the other shoe?  Also, the sole is a smooth, dark, shiny leather rather than a light, somewhat raw suede-like leather.  Please advise.


----------



## mlh223

Item: BNIB Christian *************f0000]Louboutin[/COLOR]* *************f0000]Decollete[/COLOR]* Patent Shoes Sz 38
Listing number: 220800801664
Seller: fabulus-fashion-finds
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## dallas

mlh223 said:


> So, the Manolo's are authentic even though the "Manolo Blahnik" faces one way on one shoe and the opposite way on the other shoe?  Also, the sole is a smooth, dark, shiny leather rather than a light, somewhat raw suede-like leather.  Please advise.




I have a few pairs of Manolos where the name faces one way on one shoe and the opposite on another, it is not a sign that they are fake.. 
It looks to me like the cobbler may have treated the soles with some sort of leather conditioner/waterproofer when he put the rubber on them hence the darker colour. 
These are Ring Lizard and they are authentic.


----------



## dallas

mlh223 said:


> Item: BNIB Christian *************f0000]Louboutin[/COLOR]* *************f0000]Decollete[/COLOR]* Patent Shoes Sz 38
> Listing number: 220800801664
> Seller: fabulus-fashion-finds
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...#ht_500wt_1156



Please ask for clear, close up pictures of the insole and sole showing logo and size.


----------



## mlh223

dallas said:


> Please ask for clear, close up pictures of the insole and sole showing logo and size.


HI. I have extra pictures as attachments.  I do not know how to show them here.  I tried different methods.  Please advise.  Thanks.


----------



## BeenBurned

mlh223 said:


> HI. I have extra pictures as attachments.  I do not know how to show them here.  I tried different methods.  Please advise.  Thanks.


When you click "reply," scroll down to "Manage Attachments." Click and find the pics on your computer and upload.


----------



## dallas

^Thanks BB.


----------



## BeenBurned

dallas said:


> ^Thanks BB.


You're welcome.


----------



## FashionGuru1988

Thanks for your quick response Dallas 
I know this is a shoe forum is there one for accessories? 
I wanted to get a Lacoste belt authenticated for a friend. 
Thanks!


----------



## dallas

FashionGuru1988 said:


> Thanks for your quick response Dallas
> I know this is a shoe forum is there one for accessories?
> I wanted to get a Lacoste belt authenticated for a friend.
> Thanks!



You're welcome.

Try here for your friend's belt: http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/

Good luck.


----------



## Ganja Sweet

Hello, could someone please authenticate these two for me?

Item number: 260797906408
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/FERRAGAMO-Black-PATENT-Vara-LILLAZ-Bow-Shoes-8-B-Nr-New-/260797906408?pt=AU_Women_Shoes&hash=item3cb8c43de8#ht_756wt_907

Item number 260815144441
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/FERRAGAMO-Black-LILLAZ-Vara-LEATHER-Shoes-BOW-8-B-39-EC-/260815144441?pt=AU_Women_Shoes&hash=item3cb9cb45f9#ht_763wt_907

Thanks.


----------



## mlh223

Hi.  I bought these online from Hautelook who was having a Decades 2 sale.  Decades 2 is a consignment shop, and Hautelook is an online boutique that sells many different items.  These shoes were considered pre-owned, but there were no signs of wear.  Since then, I have worn them and added no-slip pads to the bottom as you will see in the picture.  I had an issue with a bag that I got from this same sale, so I am now questioning these.  I am curious about the "flap stitching" on the heel.  It is not a straight line.  I paid $450.  Please let me know if you need more pictures.  I can add them ASAP as I am wearing the shoes at work now.

http://s1106.photobucket.com/albums/h364/mlh223/Chanel shoe/


----------



## lv_lover10

hi,can you authenticate this shoe please? TIA!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120745100483&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

item no: 120745100483
seller: tlinck1


----------



## madigan

Been hunting for a spare pair of white tory burch millers since i love mine and they're discontinued. I honestly can't tell if a lot of the ones I'm seeing are fake or not (looking at logos, the medallion), ebay is flooded with them for some reason. Not sure if it's because they're now retired so there's overstock, or if there's a batch of fakes out there. Please help!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120749611274&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## thoang0705

Hey Ladies!  I need second opinions, TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260816015396&category=55793&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190554254180&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## tipsuda

Hello,

Please help me authenticate these YSL Tribute Sandals

Item: YSL Shoes Brown Tribute Platform Sandals Sz 41
Listing number: 250855668211
Seller: vintagegal4ever
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Shoes-Brown...men_s_Shoes&hash=item3a6829b9f3#ht_698wt_1322

Thank you very much


----------



## dallas

thoang0705 said:


> Hey Ladies!  I need second opinions, TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260816015396&category=55793&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190554254180&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Both look good to me.



tipsuda said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please help me authenticate these YSL Tribute Sandals
> 
> Item: YSL Shoes Brown Tribute Platform Sandals Sz 41
> Listing number: 250855668211
> Seller: vintagegal4ever
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Shoes-Brown...men_s_Shoes&hash=item3a6829b9f3#ht_698wt_1322
> 
> Thank you very much



Oh gosh, those pictures are different! Could you please ask for a clear, close up picture of the insole showing size and logo?


----------



## mlh223

Hi.  These are a pair that I own.  I bought them pre-owned, but I have not worn them yet.  Are they authenticate?  Are these genuine ostrich?  Also, does it look like the heel was replaced, or is the entire shoe a replica?  Thanks.

http://s1106.photobucket.com/albums/h364/mlh223/Gucci/


----------



## thoang0705

dallas said:


> Both look good to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh gosh, those pictures are different! Could you please ask for a clear, close up picture of the insole showing size and logo?



Thanks Dallas!


----------



## dallas

mlh223 said:


> Hi.  These are a pair that I own.  I bought them pre-owned, but I have not worn them yet.  Are they authenticate?  Are these genuine ostrich?  Also, does it look like the heel was replaced, or is the entire shoe a replica?  Thanks.
> 
> http://s1106.photobucket.com/albums/h364/mlh223/Gucci/



I am quite sure that these are authentic but it does look like the heel has been replaced - and quite badly too.



thoang0705 said:


> Thanks Dallas!



You're welcome.


----------



## ESQ.

hey girls .. just purchased these and wanted to make sure they are authentic before i pay

item: Ysl tribtoo sling
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330589160211#ht_500wt_1120
seller: has only 6 feedbacks but she seems to be selling authentic stuff-  jaherna319 ( 6 )  

please help


----------



## missmish

Hi ladies, can someone please help authenticate these Jimmy Choos? Thanks!
Item: Jimmy Choo Gold Leather Strappy Bow Heels Sz 37.5
Listing number: 330583686133
Seller: discovery18
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Jimmy-Choo-Gold...86133?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4cf852bbf5


----------



## dallas

ESQ. said:


> hey girls .. just purchased these and wanted to make sure they are authentic before i pay
> 
> item: Ysl tribtoo sling
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330589160211#ht_500wt_1120
> seller: has only 6 feedbacks but she seems to be selling authentic stuff-  jaherna319 ( 6 )
> 
> please help



I'd like to see a clear, close up picture of the sole showing size and logo, but so far these look good.



missmish said:


> Hi ladies, can someone please help authenticate these Jimmy Choos? Thanks!
> Item: Jimmy Choo Gold Leather Strappy Bow Heels Sz 37.5
> Listing number: 330583686133
> Seller: discovery18
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Jimmy-Choo-Gold...86133?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4cf852bbf5



These are authentic.


----------



## Beriloffun

Hi! I was wondering if you could determine if these are authentic?

item: $795 YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Patent leather heels US 9.5
Listing number:120742987225
Seller:distinction888 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/795-YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-Patent-leather-heels-US-9-5-/120742987225?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c1cd7c5d9#ht_2322wt_1141


----------



## mlh223

mlh223 said:


> Hi.  I bought these online from Hautelook who was having a Decades 2 sale.  Decades 2 is a consignment shop, and Hautelook is an online boutique that sells many different items.  These shoes were considered pre-owned, but there were no signs of wear.  Since then, I have worn them and added no-slip pads to the bottom as you will see in the picture.  I had an issue with a bag that I got from this same sale, so I am now questioning these.  I am curious about the "flap stitching" on the heel.  It is not a straight line.  I paid $450.  Please let me know if you need more pictures.  I can add them ASAP as I am wearing the shoes at work now.
> 
> http://s1106.photobucket.com/albums/h364/mlh223/Chanel shoe/


Hi.  Is there a reason why this has not been looked at yet?  Thanks.


----------



## dallas

Beriloffun said:


> Hi! I was wondering if you could determine if these are authentic?
> 
> item: $795 YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT Patent leather heels US 9.5
> Listing number:120742987225
> Seller:distinction888
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/795-YSL-YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-Patent-leather-heels-US-9-5-/120742987225?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c1cd7c5d9#ht_2322wt_1141



These look good.



mlh223 said:


> Hi.  Is there a reason why this has not been looked at yet?  Thanks.



These look okay but please wait for a second opinion.


----------



## Bibs85

Hi Can someone please tell me if these Manolo Blahniks are authentic? Thanks!


----------



## dallas

Bibs85 said:


> Hi Can someone please tell me if these Manolo Blahniks are authentic? Thanks!



Could you please post a clear, close up picture of the sole showing size and logo?


----------



## Bibs85

This is the best i could to at the moment, but i could take new ones tomorrow when it's brighter.


----------



## dallas

Bibs85 said:


> This is the best i could to at the moment, but i could take new ones tomorrow when it's brighter.



These look okay.


----------



## Sabella

Could you please check this pair. 

*Item: PRADA Silver Leather Loafers Size 8.5 38.5 
Seller: elliotts_consignment 
Item No.: 290585458043
 Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT

 Thanks*


----------



## dallas

Sabella said:


> Could you please check this pair.
> 
> *Item: PRADA Silver Leather Loafers Size 8.5 38.5
> Seller: elliotts_consignment
> Item No.: 290585458043
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thanks*



Loafers can be tricky but I think these are good, they look to be extremely well made. 
Perhaps wait for a second opinion to be sure.


----------



## Sabella

dallas said:


> Loafers can be tricky but I think these are good, they look to be extremely well made.
> Perhaps wait for a second opinion to be sure.


 
*Many thanks. *

*I'll wait for a second opinion. Should I repost?*


----------



## dallas

^You're very welcome.

No need to repost.


----------



## Sabella

*Could you please check this pair.

Item: CHRISTIAN DIOR STUNNING SHOES CD LOGO RARE 38 1/2
 Seller: paulnlauri 
Item No.: 360376679621
 Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks *


----------



## Bibs85

dallas said:


> These look okay.


 

Thank you so much for taking time for this dallas


----------



## dallas

Bibs85 said:


> Thank you so much for taking time for this dallas



You're welcome.


----------



## nauti_ger

Dear all, 

Please help  Am intending to buy these shoes in black from this seller...just wanted to be sure that Ferragamo has ever made such wedges! thanks~!

Item: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO WEDGE VARA PATENT LEATHER
Item number: none provided
Seller: Lespoir Couture
Link:http://www.facebook.com/lespoir.couture















Very big thank you in advance~!


----------



## harlem_cutie

^^^ I don't think those are real. If you google the shoes there are no styles showing a cut out in the wedge part of the shoe.


----------



## nauti_ger

harlem_cutie said:


> ^^^ I don't think those are real. If you google the shoes there are no styles showing a cut out in the wedge part of the shoe.



thank you very much for helping me save money...~! i guess the saying is true..if it sounds too good to be true, it probably is.


----------



## starlv

Hi, 

Appreciate help to authenticate these shoes... TIA!

Item name: CHANEL Brown Suede Logo Heels - Gorgeous! 
Listing Number: 160618013973
Seller: keelerview 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/CHANEL-Brown-Sue...-/160618013973


----------



## dallas

starlv said:


> Hi,
> 
> Appreciate help to authenticate these shoes... TIA!
> 
> Item name: CHANEL Brown Suede Logo Heels - Gorgeous!
> Listing Number: 160618013973
> Seller: keelerview
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/CHANEL-Brown-Sue...-/160618013973



These look to be authentic.


----------



## cutiepie21

Hi,  can any prada experts please authenticate:

Item name: "Calzature Donna In Tessuto" pumps
Listing Number: 140535015386
Seller: preppie5
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-330-PRADA-P...15386?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item20b88a27da

TIA!


----------



## Nhu Nhu

Hi!  Your thoughts are greatly appreciated!!!

Item name: PRADA LEOPARD PLATFORM MARYJANE SANDALS SHOES
Listing Number: 270785296175
Seller: ayman12 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...296175&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_981wt_1304

Thank you so much in advance for your time!


----------



## dallas

cutiepie21 said:


> Hi,  can any prada experts please authenticate:
> 
> Item name: "Calzature Donna In Tessuto" pumps
> Listing Number: 140535015386
> Seller: preppie5
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-330-PRADA-P...15386?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item20b88a27da
> 
> TIA!



I would like to see a clear, close up picture of the sole showing size and logo please. So far these are looking good.



Nhu Nhu said:


> Hi!  Your thoughts are greatly appreciated!!!
> 
> Item name: PRADA LEOPARD PLATFORM MARYJANE SANDALS SHOES
> Listing Number: 270785296175
> Seller: ayman12
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...296175&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_981wt_1304
> 
> Thank you so much in advance for your time!



Could you please ask for clear, close up pictures of the sole showing size and logo, the insole and one of the buckle?


----------



## mlh223

dallas said:


> These look good.
> 
> 
> 
> These look okay but please wait for a second opinion.


Thanks, Dallas.  Is there anyone else to look at these?  It's been a few days.  Thank you.


----------



## dallas

^You're welcome.


----------



## Nhu Nhu

Thank you so much Dallas for your time and thoughts!

I just won this auction, can you take a look for me?  Thank you so so much again!

Item name: Yves Saint Laurent Tan Leather Heels/Sandal
Listing Number: 260816214455
Seller: dreamclosetli
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...14455&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_3534wt_1071


----------



## dallas

Nhu Nhu said:


> Thank you so much Dallas for your time and thoughts!
> 
> I just won this auction, can you take a look for me?  Thank you so so much again!
> 
> Item name: Yves Saint Laurent Tan Leather Heels/Sandal
> Listing Number: 260816214455
> Seller: dreamclosetli
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...14455&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_3534wt_1071



These look good and you're very welcome.


----------



## teresarenee

Can you please let me know if these shoes are authentic.  I need to know if I need to return these immediately.  (Purchased at a consignment)


----------



## cmuckel

I'm wondering if someone can tell if these are authentic? What do I look for? Thank you!!


----------



## dallas

cmuckel said:


> I'm wondering if someone can tell if these are authentic? What do I look for? Thank you!!




Could you please ask the seller for a clear, close up picture of the sole showing size and logo? 

Have to say: the measurements seem off to me - a 10.25'' insole length for a size 37.5? - that's more like a size 40.


----------



## teresarenee

Hello,  Can anyone help with these?  I would like to return them if they are not authentic.

Thanks

Teresa


----------



## teresarenee

Can you please let me know if these shoes are authentic. I need to know if I need to return these immediately. (Purchased at a consignment)

Chanel Camellia Jelly Sandals posted above.

Thanks


----------



## AzureRain

Hi - Could you please authenticate this shoes?


----------



## AzureRain

Hello, I would appreciate your help with this pair of shoes


----------



## DTowngirl12

Item: Prada D'orsay heels Black
Listing Number: 290588635121
Seller: mao 37
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290588635121&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1413

Thanks in advanced


----------



## mlh223

mlh223 said:


> Thanks, Dallas.  Is there anyone else to look at these?  It's been a few days.  Thank you.


Hi. Is there anything missing from my request? I am still waiting.  Thanks.


----------



## AzureRain

AzureRain said:


> Hello, I would appreciate your help with this pair of shoes


Hi.Is there anything missing from my request?I am still waiting.Thanks.


----------



## dallas

AzureRain said:


> Hi - Could you please authenticate this shoes?



I _think_ these are okay.



AzureRain said:


> Hello, I would appreciate your help with this pair of shoes



These look to be authentic.



DTowngirl12 said:


> Item: Prada D'orsay heels Black
> Listing Number: 290588635121
> Seller: mao 37
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290588635121&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1413
> 
> Thanks in advanced



I would like to see a clear, close up picture of the sole, so far these look okay.


----------



## dallas

teresarenee said:


> Can you please let me know if these shoes are authentic.  I need to know if I need to return these immediately.  (Purchased at a consignment)



I'm sorry, I can't help you with these. This is a highly faked style and I am not sure about them. 
Perhaps the ladies in the Chanel sub-forum could help you?


----------



## teresarenee

dallas said:


> I'm sorry, I can't help you with these. This is a highly faked style and I am not sure about them.
> Perhaps the ladies in the Chanel sub-forum could help you?



Thanks.  I will try there.


----------



## jeNYC

Hi, please authenticate this pair...Thanks!!!


----------



## beta1975

I recently purchased on eBay 18/07/11 a pair of Ugg Boots (Womens Bailey Button Triplet Grey size 7).  I paid for them as soon as I purchased them. The next day I received an e-mail from eBay to say that the listing had been removed because the copyright or trademark owner of this product reported that the item may be counterfeit.  I had already paid for them and the seller had already posted them. I e-mailed the seller to advise them of the e-mail that I had received from EBay and that I did not wish to keep them if they were counterfeit and that I would be returning them for a full refund (including postage).  He advised that they were not counterfeit but I could return them for a full refund.
Being concerned that they are counterfeit I looked back at the seller I had bought from.  I thought that I was buying from a reputable seller (he had all positive feedback last year when he sold several Ugg boots).  I discovered that he also has a website where he sells Uggs as well but when I typed in his website address on the Ugg Australia website he was not listed as an authorized stockist.  Furthermore I e-mailed Ugg Australia and they confirmed that he is not an authorized stockist.  I e-mailed him to query this as well and his response was we buy them from an authorized dealer a big company in ny.

Anyway on Tuesday 26th July I received my Uggs.  Initially when I opened the box and looking at them I thought that maybe they were not counterfeit (each boot had its own plastic Ugg Australia bag, there were two cards in the box too to show that they are authentic, hologram inside the shoe and on the box) however as soon as I tried them on I knew they were counterfeit (my sister has the same pair so I had tried hers on).  They were quite loose around the ankle and the right shoe was so much looser than the left shoe and they are uncomfortable as the sole is very hard.

The guy insists that they are not counterfeit but I am 99.99% sure that they are counterfeit as I have compared them to my sisters and these are my reasons why:
1.	Boots feel loose when the sheepskin should be snug around your feet, particularly the right boot around the ankle
2.	They have a strong dye smell
3.	The sheepskin is not fluffy and thick
4.	Stitching is not perfect
5.	Buttons on the boots are not all black
6.	The Ugg tag stitched onto the back of the boot is in brown font colour  should be grey like the boot
7.	The boots do not stand up, they flop over
8.	Boots are not comfortable, sole is very hard on the feet
9.	Finally the barcode on the box is different to the barcode on my sisters box.  

So can someone please authenticate these in case there is the slightest chance that I am wrong?  If I am, I will post them back else I will escalate my dispute with Paypal to a claim. I believe in order for me to prove that they are counterfeit I will need to get a written authentication, can anyone help me with this?

Many thanks in advance (and apologies for the long story)!

http://s1183.photobucket.com/albums/x467/beta1975/Ugg Boots/


----------



## DTowngirl12

Hi! Posted in the Jimmy Choo forum already, but doesn't seem like much traffic going on there! I just won these and am just really wondering if I got a too good to be true deal or not :\ 

Item: Jimmy Choo Glenys Sandals
Seller: Mauve24
Item Number: 200635394371
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...394371&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1287

They just seem too good to be true? Idk I already paid but would like to double check. TIA ladies!


----------



## dallas

DTowngirl12 said:


> Hi! Posted in the Jimmy Choo forum already, but doesn't seem like much traffic going on there! I just won these and am just really wondering if I got a too good to be true deal or not :\
> 
> Item: Jimmy Choo Glenys Sandals
> Seller: Mauve24
> Item Number: 200635394371
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...394371&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1287
> 
> They just seem too good to be true? Idk I already paid but would like to double check. TIA ladies!



These look good.


----------



## FashionGuru1988

Hi Dallas!

Just won these and I believe it's authentic but want your opinion. Thanks!

Item: *Authentic* CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN Peep-Toe Platform, SZ 6
Seller: fashionista7511 
Item Number: 110719037693
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...693&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&autorefresh=true


----------



## harlem_cutie

beta1975 said:


> I recently purchased on eBay 18/07/11 a pair of Ugg Boots (Womens Bailey Button Triplet Grey size 7).  I paid for them as soon as I purchased them. The next day I received an e-mail from eBay to say that the listing had been removed because the copyright or trademark owner of this product reported that the item may be counterfeit.  I had already paid for them and the seller had already posted them. I e-mailed the seller to advise them of the e-mail that I had received from EBay and that I did not wish to keep them if they were counterfeit and that I would be returning them for a full refund (including postage).  He advised that they were not counterfeit but I could return them for a full refund.
> Being concerned that they are counterfeit I looked back at the seller I had bought from.  I thought that I was buying from a reputable seller (he had all positive feedback last year when he sold several Ugg boots).  I discovered that he also has a website where he sells Uggs as well but when I typed in his website address on the Ugg Australia website he was not listed as an authorized stockist.  Furthermore I e-mailed Ugg Australia and they confirmed that he is not an authorized stockist.  I e-mailed him to query this as well and his response was we buy them from an authorized dealer a big company in ny.
> 
> Anyway on Tuesday 26th July I received my Uggs.  Initially when I opened the box and looking at them I thought that maybe they were not counterfeit (each boot had its own plastic Ugg Australia bag, there were two cards in the box too to show that they are authentic, hologram inside the shoe and on the box) however as soon as I tried them on I knew they were counterfeit (my sister has the same pair so I had tried hers on).  They were quite loose around the ankle and the right shoe was so much looser than the left shoe and they are uncomfortable as the sole is very hard.
> 
> The guy insists that they are not counterfeit but I am 99.99% sure that they are counterfeit as I have compared them to my sisters and these are my reasons why:
> 1.    Boots feel loose when the sheepskin should be snug around your feet, particularly the right boot around the ankle
> 2.    They have a strong dye smell
> 3.    The sheepskin is not fluffy and thick
> 4.    Stitching is not perfect
> 5.    Buttons on the boots are not all black
> 6.    The Ugg tag stitched onto the back of the boot is in brown font colour  should be grey like the boot
> 7.    The boots do not stand up, they flop over
> 8.    Boots are not comfortable, sole is very hard on the feet
> 9.    Finally the barcode on the box is different to the barcode on my sisters box.
> 
> So can someone please authenticate these in case there is the slightest chance that I am wrong?  If I am, I will post them back else I will escalate my dispute with Paypal to a claim. I believe in order for me to prove that they are counterfeit I will need to get a written authentication, can anyone help me with this?
> 
> Many thanks in advance (and apologies for the long story)!
> 
> http://s1183.photobucket.com/albums/x467/beta1975/Ugg Boots/



I have triplet Baileys in Atlantic and Black. The barcode definitely differs and the buttons are all black on both pairs as well. I think you got a fake. Sorry 

I'm not sure of the Paypal dispute procedure but i would definitely ask in the Ebay forum.


----------



## jenayb

FashionGuru1988 said:


> Hi Dallas!
> 
> Just won these and I believe it's authentic but want your opinion. Thanks!
> 
> Item: *Authentic* CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN Peep-Toe Platform, SZ 6
> Seller: fashionista7511
> Item Number: 110719037693
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...693&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&autorefresh=true



These are authentic.


----------



## siyg

Hi I'm wondering if anyone can authenticate these?  Thanks so much!

Item: *YSL, Yves Saint Laurent ,Black Leather Shoes, 36, New

*​Item #: 260823647173​
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...men_s_Shoes&hash=item3cba4d03c5#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## BeenBurned

beta1975 said:


> I recently purchased on eBay 18/07/11 a pair of Ugg Boots (Women&#8217;s Bailey Button Triplet Grey size 7).  I paid for them as soon as I purchased them. The next day I received an e-mail from eBay to say that the listing had been removed because &#8220;the copyright or trademark owner of this product reported that the item may be counterfeit.&#8221;  I had already paid for them and the seller had already posted them. I e-mailed the seller to advise them of the e-mail that I had received from EBay and that I did not wish to keep them if they were counterfeit and that I would be returning them for a full refund (including postage).  He advised that they were not counterfeit but I could return them for a full refund.
> Being concerned that they are counterfeit I looked back at the seller I had bought from.  I thought that I was buying from a reputable seller (he had all positive feedback last year when he sold several Ugg boots).  I discovered that he also has a website where he sells Uggs as well but when I typed in his website address on the Ugg Australia website he was not listed as an authorized stockist.  Furthermore I e-mailed Ugg Australia and they confirmed that he is not an authorized stockist.  I e-mailed him to query this as well and his response was &#8220;we buy them from an authorized dealer a big company in ny&#8221;.
> 
> Anyway on Tuesday 26th July I received my Uggs.  Initially when I opened the box and looking at them I thought that maybe they were not counterfeit (each boot had its own plastic Ugg Australia bag, there were two cards in the box too to show that they are authentic, hologram inside the shoe and on the box) however as soon as I tried them on I knew they were counterfeit (my sister has the same pair so I had tried hers on).  They were quite loose around the ankle and the right shoe was so much looser than the left shoe and they are uncomfortable as the sole is very hard.
> 
> The guy insists that they are not counterfeit but I am 99.99% sure that they are counterfeit as I have compared them to my sisters and these are my reasons why:
> 1.    Boots feel loose when the sheepskin should be snug around your feet, particularly the right boot around the ankle
> 2.    They have a strong dye smell
> 3.    The sheepskin is not fluffy and thick
> 4.    Stitching is not perfect
> 5.    Buttons on the boots are not all black
> 6.    The Ugg tag stitched onto the back of the boot is in brown font colour &#8211; should be grey like the boot
> 7.    The boots do not stand up, they flop over
> 8.    Boots are not comfortable, sole is very hard on the feet
> 9.    Finally the barcode on the box is different to the barcode on my sisters box.
> 
> So can someone please authenticate these in case there is the slightest chance that I am wrong?  If I am, I will post them back else I will escalate my dispute with Paypal to a claim. I believe in order for me to prove that they are counterfeit I will need to get a written authentication, can anyone help me with this?
> 
> Many thanks in advance (and apologies for the long story)!
> 
> http://s1183.photobucket.com/albums/x467/beta1975/Ugg Boots/





harlem_cutie said:


> I have triplet Baileys in Atlantic and Black. The barcode definitely differs and the buttons are all black on both pairs as well. I think you got a fake. Sorry
> 
> I'm not sure of the Paypal dispute procedure but i would definitely ask in the Ebay forum.


I'm not yet convinced that the boots are fake.

1. Barcodes differ depending on the color, size and year made. (Last year's style will differ from the current year and the UPC code will be different.)
2. Button colors can differ on different color boots.
3. Although it wasn't mentioned, soles have changed over the years too.
4. I've noticed that some of the newer styles seem to be more cheaply made and the fur is not as lush
5. Although sloppy stitching is often seen in fakes, it's not necessarily indicative that an item is fake. Stitching can often be a quality issue, rather than an authenticity issue.

Please post a couple of additional pictures. Please post both sides of BOTH size labels from inside the boots. Also, if you can get a clearer picture of the label from the back of the heel as well as a picture of the full boot showing the back of the heel. 

Also, though you said the listing was removed, I'd be interested in a link to the seller's other items. 

There are many resellers who purchase their Uggs from legitimate retailers (as opposed to buying directly from Ugg) and those resellers aren't "authorized" by Ugg Australia but the items are no less authentic. 

Again, please post the additional pictures and a link to the seller.

BTW, in photo #10, you state what you think the UPC code should be. where did you get that info? I have a different style boot that starts as you think it should with 7 37872. But I also have others that begin 8 89830.


Note that I'm not arguing that the boots are authentic; I'm just pointing out possibilities on why there are some differences.


----------



## DTowngirl12

dallas said:


> These look good.



Thanks *dallas*!


----------



## beta1975

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not yet convinced that the boots are fake.
> 
> 1. Barcodes differ depending on the color, size and year made. (Last year's style will differ from the current year and the UPC code will be different.)
> 2. Button colors can differ on different color boots.
> 3. Although it wasn't mentioned, soles have changed over the years too.
> 4. I've noticed that some of the newer styles seem to be more cheaply made and the fur is not as lush
> 5. Although sloppy stitching is often seen in fakes, it's not necessarily indicative that an item is fake. Stitching can often be a quality issue, rather than an authenticity issue.
> 
> Please post a couple of additional pictures. Please post both sides of BOTH size labels from inside the boots. Also, if you can get a clearer picture of the label from the back of the heel as well as a picture of the full boot showing the back of the heel.
> 
> Also, though you said the listing was removed, I'd be interested in a link to the seller's other items.
> 
> There are many resellers who purchase their Uggs from legitimate retailers (as opposed to buying directly from Ugg) and those resellers aren't "authorized" by Ugg Australia but the items are no less authentic.
> 
> Again, please post the additional pictures and a link to the seller.
> 
> BTW, in photo #10, you state what you think the UPC code should be. where did you get that info? I have a different style boot that starts as you think it should with 7 37872. But I also have others that begin 8 89830.
> 
> 
> Note that I'm not arguing that the boots are authentic; I'm just pointing out possibilities on why there are some differences.


Hi again,

I have posted additional pics as requested.  My sister has the exact same pair so I have taken a couple of photos of her Uggs next to the Uggs that I purchased off Ebay.  The UPC code is the code off my sister&#8217;s box (she purchased hers from Victoria&#8217;s Secret).  I have also gone to my local Ugg Australia stockist here in Australia and the UPC code matches those of my sisters. The comparisons I have made have been based on comparing them to my sisters (which are from the US) and those here at my local authorized stockist in Australia.  

All of the sellers Uggs have been removed but here is a link to what he currently has for sale.

http://shop.ebay.com.au/bhsunglasses/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=25

Thanks again!


----------



## mlh223

mlh223 said:


> Hi.  I bought these online from Hautelook who was having a Decades 2 sale.  Decades 2 is a consignment shop, and Hautelook is an online boutique that sells many different items.  These shoes were considered pre-owned, but there were no signs of wear.  Since then, I have worn them and added no-slip pads to the bottom as you will see in the picture.  I had an issue with a bag that I got from this same sale, so I am now questioning these.  I am curious about the "flap stitching" on the heel.  It is not a straight line.  I paid $450.  Please let me know if you need more pictures.  I can add them ASAP as I am wearing the shoes at work now.
> 
> http://s1106.photobucket.com/albums/h364/mlh223/Chanel shoe/


Hi.  Dallas took a look at these a while back, and she recommended waiting for a second opinion.  I posted it two weeks ago.  I am doing something wrong in my post?  Please advise if you can help authenticate.  Thanks.


----------



## mishybelle

Hi Ladies,

I am in a Charlotte Olympia phase and totally obsessed with the Maxine. Any ideas if these are real? Thank you in advance.

Description: Charlotte Olympia purple suede Maxine 37.5
eBay item #: 230650666856
Seller: ma_kum
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230650666856


----------



## dallas

siyg said:


> Hi I'm wondering if anyone can authenticate these?  Thanks so much!
> 
> Item: *YSL, Yves Saint Laurent ,Black Leather Shoes, 36, New
> 
> *​Item #: 260823647173​
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...men_s_Shoes&hash=item3cba4d03c5#ht_500wt_1202



Could you please ask for clear, close up pictures of the insole, numbers on the inside of the shoe and the buckle?



mishybelle said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am in a Charlotte Olympia phase and totally obsessed with the Maxine. Any ideas if these are real? Thank you in advance.
> 
> Description: Charlotte Olympia purple suede Maxine 37.5
> eBay item #: 230650666856
> Seller: ma_kum
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230650666856



These are authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

beta1975 said:


> I recently purchased on eBay 18/07/11 a pair of Ugg Boots (Womens Bailey Button Triplet Grey size 7).  I paid for them as soon as I purchased them. The next day I received an e-mail from eBay to say that the listing had been removed because the copyright or trademark owner of this product reported that the item may be counterfeit.  I had already paid for them and the seller had already posted them. I e-mailed the seller to advise them of the e-mail that I had received from EBay and that I did not wish to keep them if they were counterfeit and that I would be returning them for a full refund (including postage).  He advised that they were not counterfeit but I could return them for a full refund.
> Being concerned that they are counterfeit I looked back at the seller I had bought from.  I thought that I was buying from a reputable seller (he had all positive feedback last year when he sold several Ugg boots).  I discovered that he also has a website where he sells Uggs as well but when I typed in his website address on the Ugg Australia website he was not listed as an authorized stockist.  Furthermore I e-mailed Ugg Australia and they confirmed that he is not an authorized stockist.  I e-mailed him to query this as well and his response was we buy them from an authorized dealer a big company in ny.
> 
> Anyway on Tuesday 26th July I received my Uggs.  Initially when I opened the box and looking at them I thought that maybe they were not counterfeit (each boot had its own plastic Ugg Australia bag, there were two cards in the box too to show that they are authentic, hologram inside the shoe and on the box) however as soon as I tried them on I knew they were counterfeit (my sister has the same pair so I had tried hers on).  They were quite loose around the ankle and the right shoe was so much looser than the left shoe and they are uncomfortable as the sole is very hard.
> 
> The guy insists that they are not counterfeit but I am 99.99% sure that they are counterfeit as I have compared them to my sisters and these are my reasons why:
> 1.    Boots feel loose when the sheepskin should be snug around your feet, particularly the right boot around the ankle
> 2.    They have a strong dye smell
> 3.    The sheepskin is not fluffy and thick
> 4.    Stitching is not perfect
> 5.    Buttons on the boots are not all black
> 6.    The Ugg tag stitched onto the back of the boot is in brown font colour  should be grey like the boot
> 7.    The boots do not stand up, they flop over
> 8.    Boots are not comfortable, sole is very hard on the feet
> 9.    Finally the barcode on the box is different to the barcode on my sisters box.
> 
> So can someone please authenticate these in case there is the slightest chance that I am wrong?  If I am, I will post them back else I will escalate my dispute with Paypal to a claim. I believe in order for me to prove that they are counterfeit I will need to get a written authentication, can anyone help me with this?
> 
> Many thanks in advance (and apologies for the long story)!
> 
> http://s1183.photobucket.com/albums/x467/beta1975/Ugg Boots/





BeenBurned said:


> I'm not yet convinced that the boots are fake.
> 
> 1. Barcodes differ depending on the color, size and year made. (Last year's style will differ from the current year and the UPC code will be different.)
> 2. Button colors can differ on different color boots.
> 3. Although it wasn't mentioned, soles have changed over the years too.
> 4. I've noticed that some of the newer styles seem to be more cheaply made and the fur is not as lush
> 5. Although sloppy stitching is often seen in fakes, it's not necessarily indicative that an item is fake. Stitching can often be a quality issue, rather than an authenticity issue.
> 
> Please post a couple of additional pictures. Please post both sides of BOTH size labels from inside the boots. Also, if you can get a clearer picture of the label from the back of the heel as well as a picture of the full boot showing the back of the heel.
> 
> Also, though you said the listing was removed, I'd be interested in a link to the seller's other items.
> 
> There are many resellers who purchase their Uggs from legitimate retailers (as opposed to buying directly from Ugg) and those resellers aren't "authorized" by Ugg Australia but the items are no less authentic.
> 
> Again, please post the additional pictures and a link to the seller.
> 
> BTW, in photo #10, you state what you think the UPC code should be. where did you get that info? I have a different style boot that starts as you think it should with 7 37872. But I also have others that begin 8 89830.
> 
> 
> Note that I'm not arguing that the boots are authentic; I'm just pointing out possibilities on why there are some differences.





beta1975 said:


> Hi again,
> 
> I have posted additional pics as requested.  My sister has the exact same pair so I have taken a couple of photos of her Uggs next to the Uggs that I purchased off Ebay.  The UPC code is the code off my sisters box (she purchased hers from Victorias Secret).  I have also gone to my local Ugg Australia stockist here in Australia and the UPC code matches those of my sisters. The comparisons I have made have been based on comparing them to my sisters (which are from the US) and those here at my local authorized stockist in Australia.
> 
> All of the sellers Uggs have been removed but here is a link to what he currently has for sale.
> 
> http://shop.ebay.com.au/bhsunglasses/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=25
> 
> Thanks again!


In looking at the new pictures you've added to the photobucket album, there are several things that are bothering me.

1.  The left boot in this picture, there's evidence of puckering and really sloppy stitching. But you said that one is your sister's boot. The right boot looks much better. 







2. Is there a hologram on the left shoe of either your ebay purchase or your sister's boot? Is picture #12 your ebay purchase? That picture looks good (authentic) to me and the label and hologram are correct.

To be honest, I'm more concerned with your sister's boots. The label on the back of the heel is a concern and the inside size tag has some numbers on the left side (written vertically starting with Y34LD) that I've never seen before.

I honestly don't see problems with pics of the boots you bought. That said, if you are concerned, go with your gut and return them. 

Again, though, I'm more worried about the other pair of boots you're comparing to. 

I hope someone else who knows Uggs might chime in.


----------



## siyg

dallas said:


> Could you please ask for clear, close up pictures of the insole, numbers on the inside of the shoe and the buckle?



I'm still waiting for the photos, but according to the seller, this is the number inside the shoe.   311 1 36


----------



## siyg

dallas said:


> Could you please ask for clear, close up pictures of the insole, numbers on the inside of the shoe and the buckle?



Hi dallas, these are the photos the seller sent me.  Hope you have a chance to look at these before the auction ends.  Thanks!


----------



## dallas

siyg said:


> Hi dallas, these are the photos the seller sent me.  Hope you have a chance to look at these before the auction ends.  Thanks!



I _think_ these are okay. I will say, I am a little worried about the length of the strap. If you look at the close up of the buckle it's on the last hole and there seems to be very little "over hang" after the buckle. There's normally more strap leftover.


----------



## TheyCallMeDiva

Hi ladies! Would any of you be able to authenticate these Tory Burch leopard print Revas for me? The auction ends in about 2 days so any replies would be greatly appreciated!

Description: Tory Burch Reva Flats Shoes Ballet Leopard Print US 6.5
Seller: baggecun22
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Tory-Burch-Reva...omen_Shoes&hash=item3369ff8abd#ht_1573wt_1141

Thanks!


----------



## siyg

dallas said:


> I _think_ these are okay. I will say, I am a little worried about the length of the strap. If you look at the close up of the buckle it's on the last hole and there seems to be very little "over hang" after the buckle. There's normally more strap leftover.



Thanks a lot!  And you're right, that strap thing is a little worrisome.  Hmmm...now I'm having second thoughts.  I was all set to make a bid.  What would your final call be if you had to decide?


----------



## dallas

siyg said:


> Thanks a lot!  And you're right, that strap thing is a little worrisome.  Hmmm...now I'm having second thoughts.  I was all set to make a bid.  What would your final call be if you had to decide?



Personally, I would pass on them. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## beta1975

BeenBurned said:


> In looking at the new pictures you've added to the photobucket album, there are several things that are bothering me.
> 
> 1.  The left boot in this picture, there's evidence of puckering and really sloppy stitching. But you said that one is your sister's boot. The right boot looks much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Is there a hologram on the left shoe of either your ebay purchase or your sister's boot? Is picture #12 your ebay purchase? That picture looks good (authentic) to me and the label and hologram are correct.
> 
> To be honest, I'm more concerned with your sister's boots. The label on the back of the heel is a concern and the inside size tag has some numbers on the left side (written vertically starting with Y34LD) that I've never seen before.
> 
> I honestly don't see problems with pics of the boots you bought. That said, if you are concerned, go with your gut and return them.
> 
> Again, though, I'm more worried about the other pair of boots you're comparing to.
> 
> I hope someone else who knows Uggs might chime in.


OK,  I went today and bought myself a pair from my local department store who is an authorised Ugg Australia stockist.  My sisters match the ones that I just bought so the ones on ebay are counterfeit.  thanks again for all your help!


----------



## siyg

dallas said:


> Personally, I would pass on them. Good luck with whatever you decide.



Thanks, you just saved me some money


----------



## harlem_cutie

TheyCallMeDiva said:


> Hi ladies! Would any of you be able to authenticate these Tory Burch leopard print Revas for me? The auction ends in about 2 days so any replies would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Description: Tory Burch Reva Flats Shoes Ballet Leopard Print US 6.5
> Seller: baggecun22
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Tory-Burch-Reva...omen_Shoes&hash=item3369ff8abd#ht_1573wt_1141
> 
> Thanks!




one pic is not enough. Please ask for pics of the sole, back and side view of the shoe and box if they have it. 

I will say that I think they are fake. The price is half off retail for shoes that are current and that rarely happens with Revas, second the tissue paper is always plain white - never printed, third "Tory Burch" is not centered in the shoe. Also, I do not recall the medallion being covered in plastic. Mine were all covered in tissue.


----------



## TheyCallMeDiva

harlem_cutie said:


> one pic is not enough. Please ask for pics of the sole, back and side view of the shoe and box if they have it.
> 
> I will say that I think they are fake. The price is half off retail for shoes that are current and that rarely happens with Revas, second the tissue paper is always plain white - never printed, third "Tory Burch" is not centered in the shoe. Also, I do not recall the medallion being covered in plastic. Mine were all covered in tissue.



Thanks for the reply, harlem_cutie! I'm new at this so I've asked the seller for more pictures, so thanks!

In the meantime, does anyone think they can look at this auction?

Description: Tory Burch "Reva" Leopard Print Haircalf Flats Sz 7 NEW
Item #: 190559734055
Seller ID: twelveax
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Tory-Burch-Reva...men_s_Shoes&hash=item2c5e3ec927#ht_3594wt_932

Thanks!


----------



## harlem_cutie

TheyCallMeDiva said:


> Thanks for the reply, harlem_cutie! I'm new at this so I've asked the seller for more pictures, so thanks!
> 
> In the meantime, does anyone think they can look at this auction?
> 
> Description: Tory Burch "Reva" Leopard Print Haircalf Flats Sz 7 NEW
> Item #: 190559734055
> Seller ID: twelveax
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Tory-Burch-Reva...men_s_Shoes&hash=item2c5e3ec927#ht_3594wt_932
> 
> Thanks!




these are authentic.


----------



## TheyCallMeDiva

harlem_cutie said:


> these are authentic.



Thank you sososo much!

I just looked at the 1st seller's info, and it looks like they've been selling a _ton_ of leopard print Revas, so is that an indication that he might be selling a bunch of fakes?


----------



## harlem_cutie

TheyCallMeDiva said:


> Thank you sososo much!
> 
> I just looked at the 1st seller's info, and it looks like they've been selling a _ton_ of leopard print Revas, so is that an indication that he might be selling a bunch of fakes?




usually but not always. I do think they are fake but I like to get more pics of the items for comparison. More fake Revas are starting to flood Ebay so we all have to be really careful.


----------



## siyg

dallas said:


> Personally, I would pass on them. Good luck with whatever you decide.



Thanks for your help on this, dallas! I actually found another listing for the same pair.  What do you think of them?

Item: *YSL Black Patent Leather Sling Back Wedges Size 36

*​Item number:160628711944​Item link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...711944&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2528wt_966

Thanks!


----------



## dallas

siyg said:


> Thanks for your help on this, dallas! I actually found another listing for the same pair.  What do you think of them?
> 
> Item: *YSL Black Patent Leather Sling Back Wedges Size 36
> 
> *​Item number:160628711944​Item link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...711944&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2528wt_966
> 
> Thanks!



These look to be authentic.


----------



## siyg

dallas said:


> These look to be authentic.


 
Thank you!


----------



## dallas

siyg said:


> Thank you!



You're welcome.


----------



## janice

Hello, please authenticate these. thank you kindly
description:NEW Brian Atwood Black Patent Dante Fishnet Heels 36.5
seller:runwaycity ( 3047)
link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...21289&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1793wt_1121


----------



## harlem_cutie

janice said:


> Hello, please authenticate these. thank you kindly
> description:NEW Brian Atwood Black Patent Dante Fishnet Heels 36.5
> seller:runwaycity ( 3047)
> link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...21289&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1793wt_1121




these are real and a great deal IMO. have you visited the Brian Atwood thread? You can always check there for second opinion. http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...ous-world-brian-atwood-shoes-bags-671846.html


----------



## dallas

janice said:


> Hello, please authenticate these. thank you kindly
> description:NEW Brian Atwood Black Patent Dante Fishnet Heels 36.5
> seller:runwaycity ( 3047)
> link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...21289&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1793wt_1121




I agree, these are authentic.


----------



## janice

A Big Warm and Fuzzy thank you! : )


----------



## USMC_LOUISVfan

Hey, 

i just have a few questions for you i want to get a pair of these but i just need to know a few things:

1. do you these shoes run small i have heard both they run small/ big and they run to size 
2. can these be worn as a regular everyday shoe like sneakers or are these flat on the bottom so its just a dressy shoe
3. are these 100percent authentic i am asking for a few respond you say $395 in the title so i assume these retail for 395 
how can you sell them for 99.99 but now they are on sale for 79.95 
4. you have so many i mean you say more than 10 available even if it was just 10 that would be over 3000 in retail value for over a fraction of the price 

NOW CAN THEY HAVE SO MANY OF THESE IF THEY SELL 395 AND SELLING THEM 1/3 WHAT THEY RETAIL FOR THE FEEDBACK SCORE IS PERFECTR

WHEN ANSWERING CAN YOU PLEASE ANSWER LIKE THIS : 

1 ANSWER 
2. ANSWER
3.ANSWER
4ANSWER

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...:X:AAQ:US:1123

NOW IS D & G DOLCE & GABBANA OR IS IT A KNOCK OFF THEM I MEAN I KNOW ITS DOLCE * GABBANA BECAUSE IT SELLS 395

GOD BLESS USMC TILL I DIE


----------



## poopsie

i don't know about these sooooo..........

 title: MIU MIU PRADA Biker Studded High Boots size 39
seller: monanena
item: 120756103540
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120756103540&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Thanks!





MIU MIU PRADA Biker Studded High Boots size 39 					
Sell one like this


----------



## dallas

poopsie2 said:


> i don't know about these sooooo..........
> 
> title: MIU MIU PRADA Biker Studded High Boots size 39
> seller: monanena
> item: 120756103540
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120756103540&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIU MIU PRADA Biker Studded High Boots size 39
> Sell one like this



Those pictures don't tell me very much. I would like to see clear, close ups of the zipper, studs and the inside of the top of each boot please.


----------



## kaityy

Hi guys!

This is my first time on this forum.  I am in love with these Jimmy Choo silver glitter slingbacks, and I was wondering if the two listings I've seen of them are real or fake. Can you please help me out?

1. http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...089702&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3899wt_905

2. http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...10364&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_7468wt_1139

Thanks so much!


----------



## dallas

kaityy said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> This is my first time on this forum.  I am in love with these Jimmy Choo silver glitter slingbacks, and I was wondering if the two listings I've seen of them are real or fake. Can you please help me out?
> 
> 1. http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...089702&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3899wt_905
> 
> 2. http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...10364&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_7468wt_1139
> 
> Thanks so much!



Both pairs are authentic. Please note, in the second auction, the right shoe has two holes in the sole - this is done by the store apparently to prevent returns.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## kaityy

dallas said:


> Both pairs are authentic. Please note, in the second auction, the right shoe has two holes in the sole - this is done by the store apparently to prevent returns.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


Thank you so much! Do you think it's worth buying them now (I'd pick the ones without the 2 holes -I don't really like that) or waiting and seeing if there are other shoes that come up? Thanks again for your help


----------



## dallas

kaityy said:


> Thank you so much! Do you think it's worth buying them now (I'd pick the ones without the 2 holes -I don't really like that) or waiting and seeing if there are other shoes that come up? Thanks again for your help



You're welcome.
I think it depends on how much you love that particular style as to whether you wait or not. At times I have waited and regretted it and other times I've been glad I waited - sorry, I'm not much help.


----------



## kaityy

dallas said:


> You're welcome.
> I think it depends on how much you love that particular style as to whether you wait or not. At times I have waited and regretted it and other times I've been glad I waited - sorry, I'm not much help.


Ahhh. Actually I just found out these shoes run small (I'm usually a 38.5) --It's a slingback, do you think it's ok, or is it a "sign" haha. Thanks so much for all your help; I would pm you but I'm still not allowed to


----------



## dallas

kaityy said:


> Ahhh. Actually I just found out these shoes run small (I'm usually a 38.5) --It's a slingback, do you think it's ok, or is it a "sign" haha. Thanks so much for all your help; I would pm you but I'm still not allowed to



If in doubt you could measure the length of your feet - or if you have a pair of shoes with a similar heel height, measure their insole length  - and then go by the insole measurement of the these. The seller has stated the insole length to be 10 inches, but I would send them a message just to confirm that measurement. Hope that all makes sense.
Good luck.


----------



## heiressalex

Hi please help authenticate this. thanks much! 

Item Name: Miu Miu Wedge
Item No: 320736391712
Seller ID: anne*exclusive 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...391712&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3501wt_962


----------



## IHeartShopping3

These are YSL Sublime 105 Sandals from Ebay.  I've never bought shoes on there so I'm clueless about checking authenticity. TIA!!

Item Name: Yves St. Laurent Sublime 105 Sandals
Item No: 150637933801
Seller ID: handmadeinitaly 

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...801&var=450032671364&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## dallas

IHeartShopping3 said:


> These are YSL Sublime 105 Sandals from Ebay.  I've never bought shoes on there so I'm clueless about checking authenticity. TIA!!
> 
> Item Name: Yves St. Laurent Sublime 105 Sandals
> Item No: 150637933801
> Seller ID: handmadeinitaly
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...801&var=450032671364&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT



These look good.


----------



## mlam914

anyone knw if these are real? im really tempting to get a pair of lanvin..

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190562225468&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## fuzzybear

Ok so these very loosely fit into the shoe categorie:


Item Name: Marc by Marc Jacobs graffiti flip flops
Item No: 300570725380
Seller ID: moscowtreasures

http://cgi.ebay.com/300570725380?ru...ee-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1#ht_720wt_1181


----------



## IHeartShopping3

dallas said:


> These look good.



Thanks!!


----------



## thoang0705

Any YSL experts?  And can anyone identify the shoes?  I searched to no avail, TIA!

item number: 270795408699
seller: squam8
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...men_s_Shoes&hash=item3f0caa053b#ht_1649wt_754


----------



## starlv

Hi, 

Please help authenticate this. Thanks! 

Item Name: PRADA 100% AUTH BLACK LEATHER PLATFORM ANKLE BOOTS 35.5
Item No: 110723569269
Seller ID: couturefornow 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/PRADA-100-AUTH-BLACK-LEATHER-PLATFORM-ANKLE-BOOTS-35-5-/110723569269


----------



## sandielim

Hi ladies, are these Prada Ballerinas authentic? TIA!!

Item Name: PRADA Black Scrunch Ballet Flats Sz 36 (Worn Once Only)
Item No: 220825014454
Seller ID: snowy679  
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/PRADA-Black-Scr...14454?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item336a3250b6

Item Name: Prada flat loafers shoes Black patent leather Size US 6
Item No: 380331957100
Seller ID: esco978
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Prada-flat-loaf...57100?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item588d8d1b6c


----------



## constructiongal

Hi, please authenticate these.  TIA!

Item Name: Manolo Blahnik Strappy Satin High Heel Sandals 37/7 NEW
Item No: 330598899320
Seller ID: ijstyle
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik-...99320?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4cf93ade78


----------



## dallas

IHeartShopping3 said:


> Thanks!!



You are welcome.




thoang0705 said:


> Any YSL experts?  And can anyone identify the shoes?  I searched to no avail, TIA!
> 
> item number: 270795408699
> seller: squam8
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...men_s_Shoes&hash=item3f0caa053b#ht_1649wt_754



Could you please ask the seller for clear, close up pictures of the insole, the sole showing size and logo, and the heel? 



starlv said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help authenticate this. Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: PRADA 100% AUTH BLACK LEATHER PLATFORM ANKLE BOOTS 35.5
> Item No: 110723569269
> Seller ID: couturefornow
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/PRADA-100-AUTH-BLACK-LEATHER-PLATFORM-ANKLE-BOOTS-35-5-/110723569269



I think these are okay, but I would like to see clear, close up pictures of the sole showing size and logo and one of the zipper pull please.



constructiongal said:


> Hi, please authenticate these.  TIA!
> 
> Item Name: Manolo Blahnik Strappy Satin High Heel Sandals 37/7 NEW
> Item No: 330598899320
> Seller ID: ijstyle
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik-...99320?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4cf93ade78



These are good.


----------



## canuckchickadee

Hey ladies! Quick help?

Marni shoes
Item: 150642761972
Seller: redfuzz
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150642761972&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_922

Did Marni ever have the red tag on their shoes?


----------



## IHeartShopping3

One more please 

Item Name: Manolo Blahnik Patent Mary Jane's
Item No: 220826992335
Seller ID: *nlmorris_1938* 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Manolo-Blah...92335?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item336a507ecf


----------



## dallas

IHeartShopping3 said:


> One more please
> 
> Item Name: Manolo Blahnik Patent Mary Jane's
> Item No: 220826992335
> Seller ID: *nlmorris_1938*
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Manolo-Blah...92335?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item336a507ecf



These are authentic.


----------



## IHeartShopping3

dallas said:


> These are authentic.



Thanks!  You are awesome!!


----------



## poopsie

Hello! I am really curious about these Prada.............Thank you 


Prada Black Patent Leather Platform Wood Heels 9
320742295009
shanola1 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Prada-Black-Pat...95009?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4aadbb05e1


----------



## dallas

IHeartShopping3 said:


> Thanks!  You are awesome!!



You're very welcome.



poopsie2 said:


> Hello! I am really curious about these Prada.............Thank you
> 
> 
> Prada Black Patent Leather Platform Wood Heels 9
> 320742295009
> shanola1
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Prada-Black-Pat...95009?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4aadbb05e1



Hi poopsie! The pics don't really show much detail. Could you please ask the seller for clear, close up pictures of the studs, the insole and the sole?


----------



## Maegan115

Questioning their authenticity...
Would LOVE any help!!!
Thanks!!!!!


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello,
Could someone please authenticate these boots for me?  TIA

item: rain boots
seller: quoi.de.neuf 
item: 200591853854
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200591853854&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

soleilbrun said:


> Hello,
> Could someone please authenticate these boots for me?  TIA
> 
> item: rain boots
> seller: quoi.de.neuf
> item: 200591853854
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200591853854&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



they look good to me


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Maegan115 said:


> Questioning their authenticity...
> Would LOVE any help!!!
> Thanks!!!!!



a couple of more detailed pix would help


----------



## soleilbrun

CEC.LV4eva said:


> they look good to me


 Thank you very much


----------



## ayuezr

Hi! Please authenticate these. TIA! 

Item Name: Roberto Cavalli Sandals
Item No: MAL2616-36911
Seller ID: McLabels
Link:http://luxury.malleries.com/roberto...-sandals-i-36911-s-2616.html?images=true#img2


----------



## AzureRain

Is it authentic? Thanks!


----------



## siyg

HI, I purchased these already but am wondering if they're authentic due to the creases on both sides of each shoe.  



http://www.flickr.com/photos/siyg/6047360386/



http://www.flickr.com/photos/siyg/6046812119/



http://www.flickr.com/photos/siyg/6046812321/



http://www.flickr.com/photos/siyg/6047361538/

Or is it just a quality issue?  Somehow I was expecting these to be of  better quality.  Thanks so much!


----------



## bestiuta

Hello!
I need your help,i want to buy one pair of shoes from Miu Miu  new collection,but i must to choose only one  this http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/172080 or http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/161460.
Thank you.


----------



## dallas

ayuezr said:


> Hi! Please authenticate these. TIA!
> 
> Item Name: Roberto Cavalli Sandals
> Item No: MAL2616-36911
> Seller ID: McLabels
> Link:http://luxury.malleries.com/roberto...-sandals-i-36911-s-2616.html?images=true#img2



The link takes me to the home page.



AzureRain said:


> Is it authentic? Thanks!



I'm not an expert on this style but these look to be good quality and I'd be suprised if they were fake. Perhaps wait for a second opinion.



siyg said:


> HI, I purchased these already but am wondering if they're authentic due to the creases on both sides of each shoe.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/siyg/6047360386/
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/siyg/6046812119/
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/siyg/6046812321/
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/siyg/6047361538/
> 
> Or is it just a quality issue?  Somehow I was expecting these to be of  better quality.  Thanks so much!



I think it's more of a patent leather issue - it can be prone to creasing - rather than one of authenticity or quality. Are there other issues with them? Do they smell okay? I'm asking cos most fake shoes have a terrible cheap smell about them.




bestiuta said:


> Hello!
> I need your help,i want to buy one pair of shoes from Miu Miu  new collection,but i must to choose only one  this http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/172080 or http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/161460.
> Thank you.



I love the peep toes in the second link but really, you should buy the ones that make your heart skip a beat. Good luck.


----------



## siyg

dallas said:


> I think it's more of a patent leather issue - it can be prone to creasing - rather than one of authenticity or quality. Are there other issues with them? Do they smell okay? I'm asking cos most fake shoes have a terrible cheap smell about them.



They smell okay.  I guess my issue mainly is if these weren't represented accurately in the listing as I didn't realize they were this creased on both sides of each shoe, and if so, do I have a reason to request a refund.  What do you think? This is the original link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...711944&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_2528wt_944

The listing description says: 

"There is  very slight wear in the insole & sole of the shoe. These shoes
are in excellent condition! "​
In the actual photos provided, I thought it was just a reflection as you can't really tell if it's a crease or not.  I don't know how these can be classified as in excellent condition.


----------



## dallas

siyg said:


> They smell okay.  I guess my issue mainly is if these weren't represented accurately in the listing as I didn't realize they were this creased on both sides of each shoe, and if so, do I have a reason to request a refund.  What do you think? This is the original link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...711944&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_2528wt_944
> 
> The listing description says:
> 
> "There is  very slight wear in the insole & sole of the shoe. These shoes
> are in excellent condition! "​
> In the actual photos provided, I thought it was just a reflection as you can't really tell if it's a crease or not.  I don't know how these can be classified as in excellent condition.




In fairness, although the seller didn't mention the creasing, they did take a couple of shots that show it, quite clearly, in my opinion. Now, whether that's enough to cover them from a SNAD claim, I don't know. Hopefully, *Beenburned *will chime in and give her expert opinion on this.

I guess you could contact the seller, let them know of your concerns and take it from there. 
Good luck.


----------



## siyg

dallas said:


> In fairness, although the seller didn't mention the creasing, they did take a couple of shots that show it, quite clearly, in my opinion. Now, whether that's enough to cover them from a SNAD claim, I don't know. Hopefully, *Beenburned *will chime in and give her expert opinion on this.
> 
> I guess you could contact the seller, let them know of your concerns and take it from there.
> Good luck.



Thanks!  I hope she chimes in.  Now that I'm looking at the actual shoes, the creasing in the listing photos is more noticeable, but prior to seeing them, I thought it was just a reflection based on their description.  I don't want to be super picky since I'm also a seller...I'll have to think this through as I was really surprised by their condition.  Creasing on one side I could have lived with, but all 4 seems a bit unacceptable.  Again, thanks for offering your opinion!


----------



## dallas

siyg said:


> Thanks!  I hope she chimes in.  Now that I'm looking at the actual shoes, the creasing in the listing photos is more noticeable, but prior to seeing them, I thought it was just a reflection based on their description.  I don't want to be super picky since I'm also a seller...I'll have to think this through as I was really surprised by their condition.  Creasing on one side I could have lived with, but all 4 seems a bit unacceptable.  Again, thanks for offering your opinion!



You're welcome. I hope this transaction doesn't turn into a big headache for you.


----------



## BeenBurned

siyg said:


> They smell okay.  I guess my issue mainly is if these weren't represented accurately in the listing as I didn't realize they were this creased on both sides of each shoe, and if so, do I have a reason to request a refund.  What do you think? This is the original link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...711944&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_2528wt_944
> 
> The listing description says:
> 
> "There is  very slight wear in the insole & sole of the shoe. These shoes
> are in excellent condition! "​
> In the actual photos provided, I thought it was just a reflection as you can't really tell if it's a crease or not.  I don't know how these can be classified as in excellent condition.





dallas said:


> In fairness, although the seller didn't mention the creasing, they did take a couple of shots that show it, quite clearly, in my opinion. Now, whether that's enough to cover them from a SNAD claim, I don't know. Hopefully, *Beenburned *will chime in and give her expert opinion on this.
> 
> I guess you could contact the seller, let them know of your concerns and take it from there.
> Good luck.





siyg said:


> Thanks!  I hope she chimes in.  Now that I'm looking at the actual shoes, the creasing in the listing photos is more noticeable, but prior to seeing them, I thought it was just a reflection based on their description.  I don't want to be super picky since I'm also a seller...I'll have to think this through as I was really surprised by their condition.  Creasing on one side I could have lived with, but all 4 seems a bit unacceptable.  Again, thanks for offering your opinion!


I saw your post when made and didn't comment but I do have thoughts on it. 

Because of the nature of patent and the inherent shine, IMO, it should have been imperative that the seller mentioned the creasing and that the glare wasn't just a reflection. (Whether this was a purposeful omission or negligence on her part is irrelevant. It should have been disclosed.)

My suggested rule of thumb for a good listing is that the seller should take pics as though there's no description and write a description as though there are no pictures. Put those two suggestions together and the seller would have a fully transparent listing with full disclosure. 

Clearly, the seller didn't do that here because we all looked at the pictures and thought the glare was the patent shine until you pointed out that it's actual creases. 

As Dallas suggested, I'd contact the seller and try to resolve it without going the dispute route. If she isn't amenable to a resolution, you can file a dispute, hopefully able to submit additional pics (to ebay) that show the creases more accurately.

I hope the seller works with you and learns from this experience that she needs to fully describe her items. 

I think too many sellers are afraid to be honest about condition for fear that they won't get as much money for their items but as a buyer, I'm much happier being pleasantly surprised that an item is "better than described" than I am when I receive something that has unmentioned flaws. 

IMO, the shoes aren't/weren't in "excellent" condition.

Good luck!

*Edited to add: *

It seems that toolhaus isn't working right now but in looking at her 12-month feedback, some of her neg and neutral comments concern lack of communication. There are also comments about the condition of items.  That might be an issue when you express your concerns with your purchase.

(Goofbay is working but is slow in pulling up feedback):
http://www.goofbay.com/ebay_feedbac...n=on&gfb_feedbacktype=Received+By&gfb_submit=


----------



## siyg

BeenBurned said:


> I saw your post when made and didn't comment but I do have thoughts on it.
> 
> Because of the nature of patent and the inherent shine, IMO, it should have been imperative that the seller mentioned the creasing and that the glare wasn't just a reflection. (Whether this was a purposeful omission or negligence on her part is irrelevant. It should have been disclosed.)
> 
> My suggested rule of thumb for a good listing is that the seller should take pics as though there's no description and write a description as though there are no pictures. Put those two suggestions together and the seller would have a fully transparent listing with full disclosure.
> 
> Clearly, the seller didn't do that here because we all looked at the pictures and thought the glare was the patent shine until you pointed out that it's actual creases.
> 
> As Dallas suggested, I'd contact the seller and try to resolve it without going the dispute route. If she isn't amenable to a resolution, you can file a dispute, hopefully able to submit additional pics (to ebay) that show the creases more accurately.
> 
> I hope the seller works with you and learns from this experience that she needs to fully describe her items.
> 
> I think too many sellers are afraid to be honest about condition for fear that they won't get as much money for their items but as a buyer, I'm much happier being pleasantly surprised that an item is "better than described" than I am when I receive something that has unmentioned flaws.
> 
> IMO, the shoes aren't/weren't in "excellent" condition.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> *Edited to add: *
> 
> It seems that toolhaus isn't working right now but in looking at her 12-month feedback, some of her neg and neutral comments concern lack of communication. There are also comments about the condition of items.  That might be an issue when you express your concerns with your purchase.
> 
> (Goofbay is working but is slow in pulling up feedback):
> http://www.goofbay.com/ebay_feedbac...n=on&gfb_feedbacktype=Received+By&gfb_submit=



Thank you so much for this concise and informative post.  I've taken your advice and contacted the seller.  Will let you all know how it turns out.


----------



## BeenBurned

siyg said:


> Thank you so much for this concise and informative post.  I've taken your advice and contacted the seller.  Will let you all know how it turns out.


You're very welcome. 

Please so let us know her response.


----------



## jazziec

Hi Ladies,

I'm hoping you can help me authenticate these two.  Thanks much! 

Item: YSL 
Listing number: 370535067504
Seller: tulips_n_heels
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/YSL-Yves-Saint-L...4?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item56459c6f70

Item: Dolce & Gabbana
Listing number: 370535067875
Seller: tulips_n_heels
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/Dolce-Gabbana-He...5?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item56459c70e3


----------



## dallas

jazziec said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm hoping you can help me authenticate these two.  Thanks much!
> 
> Item: YSL
> Listing number: 370535067504
> Seller: tulips_n_heels
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/YSL-Yves-Saint-L...4?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item56459c6f70
> 
> Item: Dolce & Gabbana
> Listing number: 370535067875
> Seller: tulips_n_heels
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/Dolce-Gabbana-He...5?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item56459c70e3



1st auction: Could you please ask the seller for a clear, close up picture of the sole showing size and logo?

2nd auction: These look good.


----------



## starlv

dallas said:


> I think these are okay, but I would like to see clear, close up pictures of the sole showing size and logo and one of the zipper pull please.
> .


 
Hi,

Here are the additional pics. Thank you so much for your time and help

..............................................................................................
Original post

Item Name: PRADA 100% AUTH BLACK LEATHER PLATFORM ANKLE BOOTS 35.5
Item No: 110723569269
Seller ID: couturefornow 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/PRADA-100-AUTH-BLACK-LEATHER-PLATFORM-ANKLE-BOOTS-35-5-/110723569269


----------



## dallas

starlv said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here are the additional pics. Thank you so much for your time and help
> 
> ..............................................................................................
> Original post
> 
> Item Name: PRADA 100% AUTH BLACK LEATHER PLATFORM ANKLE BOOTS 35.5
> Item No: 110723569269
> Seller ID: couturefornow
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/PRADA-100-AUTH-BLACK-LEATHER-PLATFORM-ANKLE-BOOTS-35-5-/110723569269



These are authentic and you are very welcome.


----------



## jazziec

jazziec said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm hoping you can help me authenticate these two.  Thanks much!
> 
> Item: YSL
> Listing number: 370535067504
> Seller: tulips_n_heels
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/YSL-Yves-Saint-L...4?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item56459c6f70
> 
> Item: Dolce & Gabbana
> Listing number: 370535067875
> Seller: tulips_n_heels
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/Dolce-Gabbana-He...5?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item56459c70e3




Here's a photo of the YSL sole.


----------



## bestiuta

i choose the second pair,maybe later i order the first,thank you dallas.


----------



## IHeartShopping3

Hi ladies   One more authentication please.  TIA!!

Item: Christian Louboutin Simple Suede
Listing number: 140522866072
Seller: *1234sold*
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Christi...66072?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item20b7d0c598


----------



## IHeartShopping3

And one more, sorry 

Item: Christian Louboutin Banana 140
Listing number: 370535281465 
Seller: cecily53
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...81465?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item56459fb339


----------



## dallas

jazziec said:


> Here's a photo of the YSL sole.



These look good.



bestiuta said:


> i choose the second pair,maybe later i order the first,thank you dallas.



You're welcome, I hope you love them.



IHeartShopping3 said:


> Hi ladies   One more authentication please.  TIA!!
> 
> Item: Christian Louboutin Simple Suede
> Listing number: 140522866072
> Seller: *1234sold*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Christi...66072?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item20b7d0c598



These look good.



IHeartShopping3 said:


> And one more, sorry
> 
> Item: Christian Louboutin Banana 140
> Listing number: 370535281465
> Seller: cecily53
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...81465?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item56459fb339



These look good.


----------



## IHeartShopping3

Dallas, this might be awkward but I think I love you


----------



## dallas

IHeartShopping3 said:


> Dallas, this might be awkward but I think I love you


----------



## mursepurse

Item: Prada Mules Patent
Listing number: 320733981046
Seller: italianfashionista1 
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/PRADA-MULES-NOIRES-VERNIES-37-5-BLACK-PATENT-7-5-NEW-/320733981046
Comments: These shoes came and are a little tight, look a little cheap in my opinion, are they real?


THANKS


----------



## IHeartShopping3

Item Name: Jimmy Choo CLUE Glitter Slingback Platform Shoes 41
Item No: 390336613570
Seller ID: *3662marina*
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/390336613570?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

TIA!!


----------



## dallas

IHeartShopping3 said:


> Item Name: Jimmy Choo CLUE Glitter Slingback Platform Shoes 41
> Item No: 390336613570
> Seller ID: *3662marina*
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/390336613570?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> TIA!!




These are authentic, but as you can see they are not a size 41. I know sellers will often use the same pictures if they have a few sizes in one style, and it appears that is what this seller has done here. She is reputable but if I were you, I would ask for pictures of the actual shoes.


----------



## IHeartShopping3

dallas said:


> These are authentic, but as you can see they are not a size 41. I know sellers will often use the same pictures if they have a few sizes in one style, and it appears that is what this seller has done here. She is reputable but if I were you, I would ask for pictures of the actual shoes.



Thanks!  I asked her for a picture of the actual pair of shoes and she said she doesn't take pictures of each size unless there are flaws or color variations.  Do you think it's legit?  They are just soooo pretty.


----------



## dallas

IHeartShopping3 said:


> Thanks!  I asked her for a picture of the actual pair of shoes and she said she doesn't take pictures of each size unless there are flaws or color variations.  Do you think it's legit?  They are just soooo pretty.




She is a reputable seller but I would not buy shoes sight unseen. A buyer has the right to see the actual item, IMO.


----------



## IHeartShopping3

dallas said:


> She is a reputable seller but I would not buy shoes sight unseen. A buyer has the right to see the actual item, IMO.



You're right.  Common sense is starting to kick in.  I like other shoes, I like other shoes...


----------



## dallas

IHeartShopping3 said:


> You're right.  Common sense is starting to kick in.  I like other shoes, I like other shoes...




Just want to say, I doubt very much that you would have an authenticity problem with this seller but if I were you, I would want to see exactly what I was buying.


----------



## IHeartShopping3

dallas said:


> Just want to say, I doubt very much that you would have an authenticity problem with this seller but if I were you, I would want to see exactly what I was buying.



Ya, I mean I'm sure it's authentic, but asking for a few pictures of the actual shoe isn't asking that much.  Especially because there are no returns and you don't know exactly what it looks like to verify it's condition.


----------



## BeenBurned

dallas said:


> Just want to say, I doubt very much that you would have an authenticity problem with this seller but if I were you, I would want to see exactly what I was buying.


I agree. While I appreciate that the seller is honest and I know the time and effort involved in taking pictures, many sellers don't take individual pictures of the same item in each size when they have multiples, but when a buyer makes a reasonable request to see the actual item she's buying, the seller should be willing to comply.


----------



## IHeartShopping3

BeenBurned said:


> I agree. While I appreciate that the seller is honest and I know the time and effort involved in taking pictures, many sellers don't take individual pictures of the same item in each size when they have multiples, but when a buyer makes a reasonable request to see the actual item she's buying, the seller should be willing to comply.


 
I  your siggy quote!  

ITA, though.  I'm sure it's a bit of a PITA but just a pic or two would have worked.  They are just so pretty...


----------



## BeenBurned

IHeartShopping3 said:


> I  your siggy quote!


Thanks. I saw that on a bumper sticker years ago, grabbed a pen, copied it and saved it.


----------



## IHeartShopping3

BeenBurned said:


> Thanks. I saw that on a bumper sticker years ago, grabbed a pen, copied it and saved it.



It is my new fb status


----------



## mursepurse

mursepurse said:


> Item: Prada Mules Patent
> Listing number: 320733981046
> Seller: italianfashionista1
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/PRADA-MULES-NOIRES-VERNIES-37-5-BLACK-PATENT-7-5-NEW-/320733981046
> Comments: These shoes came and are a little tight, look a little cheap in my opinion, are they real?
> 
> 
> THANKS



Anyone?


----------



## LindenValentine

Can anyone familiar with Ferragamo please help me take a look at these? I'm a little iffy because of the seller's feedback. Thanks very much!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330604398426?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## acey77

Can anyone who is an expert in Chanel shoes, pls authenticate these?
Thanks!

Item: Chanel ballerina flats
Listing number: 250863823724
Seller: monkeylove10
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CHANEL-BA...#ht_534wt_1141


----------



## amandasummer

Hi can someone authenticate please. I already purchased and all of a sudden got a bad feeling about it. Maybe I can stop before it ships if they're fake.

Item:Christian Louboutin magenta suede GOYA booties 37, 7
Listing number: 110730917315
Seller: curiouseye
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/110730917315?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

TIA


----------



## tadore

Hey! Authenticates please =) Two versions, same pair of shoes, but one of them is used and $150 cheaper, also there is no dust bag for the used pair.

I have reservations about both, however I am preeeetty sure that they are Chanel's models (see blog: http://shopping2much.blogspot.com/2010/04/chanel-quilted-ballet-shoes.html)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/27077435878...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1189wt_1156

http://www.ebay.com/itm/32073627552...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_4844wt_1156


----------



## dallas

acey77 said:


> Can anyone who is an expert in Chanel shoes, pls authenticate these?
> Thanks!
> 
> Item: Chanel ballerina flats
> Listing number: 250863823724
> Seller: monkeylove10
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CHANEL-BA...#ht_534wt_1141



Listing removed.



amandasummer said:


> Hi can someone authenticate please. I already purchased and all of a sudden got a bad feeling about it. Maybe I can stop before it ships if they're fake.
> 
> Item:Christian Louboutin magenta suede GOYA booties 37, 7
> Listing number: 110730917315
> Seller: curiouseye
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/110730917315?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> TIA



I _think_ these are okay.



tadore said:


> Hey! Authenticates please =) Two versions, same pair of shoes, but one of them is used and $150 cheaper, also there is no dust bag for the used pair.
> 
> I have reservations about both, however I am preeeetty sure that they are Chanel's models (see blog: http://shopping2much.blogspot.com/2010/04/chanel-quilted-ballet-shoes.html)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/27077435878...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1189wt_1156
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/32073627552...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_4844wt_1156



Both pairs look authentic to me, but please wait for a second opinion.


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *acey77* 

                              Can anyone who is an expert in Chanel shoes, pls authenticate these?
Thanks!

Item: Chanel ballerina flats
Listing number: 250863823724
Seller: monkeylove10
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CHANEL-BA...#ht_534wt_1141 




dallas said:


> Listing removed.


Listing wasn't removed. The link didn't work properly:
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/25086382...&_trksid=m570&_nkw=250863823724&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## dallas

BeenBurned said:


> Originally Posted by *acey77*
> 
> Can anyone who is an expert in Chanel shoes, pls authenticate these?
> Thanks!
> 
> Item: Chanel ballerina flats
> Listing number: 250863823724
> Seller: monkeylove10
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CHANEL-BA...#ht_534wt_1141
> 
> 
> 
> Listing wasn't removed. The link didn't work properly:
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/25086382...&_trksid=m570&_nkw=250863823724&_fvi=1&_rdc=1



Ah, thanks BB. 

I'd like to see a close up picture of the toe and another taken of the shoes side-on please.


----------



## BeenBurned

dallas said:


> Ah, thanks BB.
> 
> I'd like to see a close up picture of the toe and another taken of the shoes side-on please.


You're welcome.


----------



## acey77

dallas said:


> Ah, thanks BB.
> 
> I'd like to see a close up picture of the toe and another taken of the shoes side-on please.




http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/25086382...&_trksid=m570&_nkw=250863823724&_fvi=1&_rdc=1

there are now new photos on the listing as requested. the seller is very obliging. thanks y'all. y'all are great!


----------



## hoha77

Please authenticate this heels:

Item Name: Auth YSL Black leather Pumps
Seller ID: le_bonbon_shoppe
link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Auth-YSL-Black-Leather-Pumps-Size-35-5-590-Brand-New-/39795003

thanks


----------



## acey77

Hi there! Can someone help authenticate this pair too? Thanks!


Item: CHANEL CLASSIC LEATHER CAMELLIA PUMPS SHOES BLACK
Listing number: 370531017658 
Seller: 3662marina
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-Clas...men_s_Shoes&hash=item56455ea3ba#ht_8226wt_958


----------



## dallas

acey77 said:


> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/25086382...&_trksid=m570&_nkw=250863823724&_fvi=1&_rdc=1
> 
> there are now new photos on the listing as requested. the seller is very obliging. thanks y'all. y'all are great!



These look to be authentic.



hoha77 said:


> Please authenticate this heels:
> 
> Item Name: Auth YSL Black leather Pumps
> Seller ID: le_bonbon_shoppe
> link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Auth-YSL-Black-Leather-Pumps-Size-35-5-590-Brand-New-/39795003
> 
> thanks



I haven't seen this style before, but these look to be beautifully made and I believe they are authentic.



acey77 said:


> Hi there! Can someone help authenticate this pair too? Thanks!
> 
> 
> Item: CHANEL CLASSIC LEATHER CAMELLIA PUMPS SHOES BLACK
> Listing number: 370531017658
> Seller: 3662marina
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-Clas...men_s_Shoes&hash=item56455ea3ba#ht_8226wt_958



These shoes are good, from a very reputable seller.


----------



## IHeartShopping3

dallas said:


> Just want to say, I doubt very much that you would have an authenticity problem with this seller but if I were you, I would want to see exactly what I was buying.



I ended up buying them.  I couldn't resist.  I got them and they are perfect, thankfully.  I think I have an addiction.


----------



## dallas

IHeartShopping3 said:


> I ended up buying them.  I couldn't resist.  I got them and they are perfect, thankfully.  I think I have an addiction.



I'm glad it worked out okay, wear them in good health.


----------



## Jaeniver

Hello everyone!

Can someone please help me with these. I tried to see if someone already posted these, but didn't find an answer..

Item: Tory Burch Metal Jelly Rubber Flat shoes Black FREESHIP
Listing number: 260820084136
Seller: 26cats2010
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/260820084136#ht_5279wt_1133

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## cheska.ayi

Hi Just need help! Came a cross this site in Facebook, Tory Burch Manila:

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...a.101683476577045.3378.100002061787958&type=1

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ayiblanco/6079189354/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ayiblanco/6079187736/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ayiblanco/6079187730/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ayiblanco/6079187726/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ayiblanco/6079187716/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ayiblanco/6079187718/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ayiblanco/6079187724/in/photostream/

**all photos from Tory Burch Manila Site


----------



## cheska.ayi

Are this authentic? I'm planning to buy these styles from them. Thanks!



cheska.ayi said:


> Hi Just need help! Came a cross this site in Facebook, Tory Burch Manila:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...a.101683476577045.3378.100002061787958&type=1
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ayiblanco/6079189354/in/photostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ayiblanco/6079187736/in/photostream/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ayiblanco/6079187730/in/photostream/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ayiblanco/6079187726/in/photostream/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ayiblanco/6079187716/in/photostream/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ayiblanco/6079187718/in/photostream/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ayiblanco/6079187724/in/photostream/
> 
> **all photos from Tory Burch Manila Site


----------



## laureenthemean

cheska.ayi said:


> Are this authentic? I'm planning to buy these styles from them. Thanks!



I don't have much experience w/ TB shoes but the story sounds like BS. The whole "factory overruns" story is very common on sites that sell fakes. I highly doubt that TB just sells their "factory overruns" to just anyone.


----------



## silentriot

Hi. Are these authentic?


----------



## bubbly.bubby

PLEASE HELP AUTHENTICATE: YSL Tribute Stud 105 (2010)

THANK YOU!


----------



## dallas

bubbly.bubby said:


> PLEASE HELP AUTHENTICATE: YSL Tribute Stud 105 (2010)
> 
> THANK YOU!




Could you please post a direct (not taken from above) side-on picture of each shoe?


----------



## bubbly.bubby

dallas said:


> Could you please post a direct (not taken from above) side-on picture of each shoe?



Hi. Im adding 2 more photos but as of now thats all i got from the seller.. What do you think? :/


----------



## bubbly.bubby

dallas said:


> Could you please post a direct (not taken from above) side-on picture of each shoe?



Hey Dallas. Here are all the photos from the friendly seller -- 

http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/tributes/

Please please help me..  TIA!


----------



## dallas

bubbly.bubby said:


> Hey Dallas. Here are all the photos from the friendly seller --
> 
> http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/tributes/
> 
> Please please help me..  TIA!



These look good.


----------



## bubbly.bubby

dallas said:


> These look good.



They're authentic?  And YSL really has this kind of tributes right?


----------



## dallas

bubbly.bubby said:


> They're authentic?  And YSL really has this kind of tributes right?



I _think_ they were from 2009 and limited.

Here's the same style:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Navy-Patent-Tribute-Stud-Sandals-RARE-NIB-Size-36-5-/180711024687#ht_567wt_1185


----------



## bubbly.bubby

dallas said:


> I _think_ they were from 2009 and limited.
> 
> Here's the same style:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Navy-Patent-Tribute-Stud-Sandals-RARE-NIB-Size-36-5-/180711024687#ht_567wt_1185



Oh got it. Thank you so much. I guess its safe to buy the one I found, huh?  I want it to be worth it since its going to be my first tributes.. Hehe


----------



## kaorujo

Hello everyone can anyone help mi authenticate this Chanel shoes. And a brand new pair how much would it cost?


----------



## BeenBurned

Chanel - Dr. Scholl's collaboration? Is it possible?

Title: Authentic CHANEL Wood Black Sandals w/a suede adjustable buckle
Item number: 2374754
Seller: AllieLuckow
Link: http://www.listia.com/auction/2374754-authentic-chanel-wood-black-sandals-w-a

If more pictures and/or larger pictures are needed, I'll request. 

More pics to follow in next post.


----------



## BeenBurned

Chanel sandals, part 2:


TIA!


----------



## jcrewaddict883

Anybody around who could help me with these torys I know they are authentic I just dont know when they came out. thanks!!


----------



## dallas

bubbly.bubby said:


> Oh got it. Thank you so much. I guess its safe to buy the one I found, huh?  I want it to be worth it since its going to be my first tributes.. Hehe



Yes, if you love them, buy the ones you found. I linked the auction to show you that the style does exist. 



BeenBurned said:


> Chanel - Dr. Scholl's collaboration? Is it possible?
> 
> Title: Authentic CHANEL Wood Black Sandals w/a suede adjustable buckle
> Item number: 2374754
> Seller: AllieLuckow
> Link: http://www.listia.com/auction/2374754-authentic-chanel-wood-black-sandals-w-a
> 
> If more pictures and/or larger pictures are needed, I'll request.
> 
> More pics to follow in next post.



I'm not going to be much help as far as authentication goes, but it is indeed possible:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRETTY-PINK-MANOLO-BLAHNIK-THONG-SANDALS-40-EXCEL-COND-/280694955590#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *BeenBurned* 

                              Chanel - Dr. Scholl's collaboration? Is it possible?

Title: Authentic CHANEL Wood Black Sandals w/a suede adjustable buckle
Item number: 2374754
Seller: AllieLuckow
Link: http://www.listia.com/auction/237475...ck-sandals-w-a

If more pictures and/or larger pictures are needed, I'll request. 

More pics to follow in next post.     


dallas said:


> I'm not going to be much help as far as authentication goes, but it is indeed possible:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRETTY-PINK...ALS-40-EXCEL-COND-/280694955590#ht_500wt_1202



Everything is identical except I didn't see the Chanel name on the vamp of the Listia listing. She might not have caught it in the pictures.

Thanks so much.


----------



## dallas

BeenBurned said:


> Originally Posted by *BeenBurned*
> 
> Chanel - Dr. Scholl's collaboration? Is it possible?
> 
> Title: Authentic CHANEL Wood Black Sandals w/a suede adjustable buckle
> Item number: 2374754
> Seller: AllieLuckow
> Link: http://www.listia.com/auction/237475...ck-sandals-w-a
> 
> If more pictures and/or larger pictures are needed, I'll request.
> 
> More pics to follow in next post.
> 
> 
> Everything is identical except I didn't see the Chanel name on the vamp of the Listia listing. She might not have caught it in the pictures.
> 
> Thanks so much.



You're welcome.

I noticed the absence of the Chanel name too. Perhaps the name was only printed on the patent finish, not the suede? I'm not a Chanel gal but FWIW, I have a feeling these are legit.


----------



## BeenBurned

dallas said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> I noticed the absence of the Chanel name too. Perhaps the name was only printed on the patent finish, not the suede? I'm not a Chanel gal but FWIW, I have a feeling these are legit.


After seeing that other pair, I think you're right.


----------



## dallas

BeenBurned said:


> After seeing that other pair, I think you're right.



Hmmm, these are suede and have the logo:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-CC-LOGO-black-suede-wooden-clog-shoes-sandals-38-/250879276662?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a6991f676#ht_720wt_1185

And these do not:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CHANEL-Black-Wooden-Sole-Slides-Sandals-Sz-40-10-/200644902104?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2eb75e3cd8#ht_6803wt_1185


----------



## BeenBurned

dallas said:


> Hmmm, these are suede and have the logo:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-CC-L...men_s_Shoes&hash=item3a6991f676#ht_720wt_1185
> 
> And these do not:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CHANEL...en_s_Shoes&hash=item2eb75e3cd8#ht_6803wt_1185


Would it make sense and is it likely that they'd put the logo only on the right shoe?


----------



## dallas

BeenBurned said:


> Would it make sense and is it likely that they'd put the logo only on the right shoe?



I just had another look at the auction and in the 2nd last picture it shows the logo on the left shoe. Very confusing.


----------



## bubbly.bubby

dallas said:


> Yes, if you love them, buy the ones you found. I linked the auction to show you that the style does exist.



Thank you for your help! I'm really hoping those ysl stud 105 tributes I showed you are truly authentic. Wah!  

Oh another question, the color "mauve" is the same as the magenta right?


----------



## bubbly.bubby

dallas said:


> Yes, if you love them, buy the ones you found. I linked the auction to show you that the style does exist.



Thank you for your help! I'm really hoping those ysl stud 105 tributes I showed you are truly authentic. Wah! 

Oh another question, the color "mauve" is the same as the magenta right?


----------



## IHeartShopping3

It's me again.  Thanks in advance!!

Item: Christian Louboutin Banana Pumps 41.5
Listing number: 380360758906
Seller: *onlymoda*
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-L...58906?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item588f44967a


----------



## dallas

IHeartShopping3 said:


> It's me again.  Thanks in advance!!
> 
> Item: Christian Louboutin Banana Pumps 41.5
> Listing number: 380360758906
> Seller: *onlymoda*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-L...58906?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item588f44967a




These are authentic.


----------



## jcrewaddict883

Can anyone help me with the ones I posted above? Please


----------



## IHeartShopping3

dallas said:


> These are authentic.



Thank you!! This is the last one...I swear.  I feel like I should take you out to dinner for all you have helped me 

*CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN VERY CROISE PLATFORM PUMP SHOE/41.5*

Christian Louboutin Very Croise Platform Pump
280678014317
*slinger04* 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-L...14317?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4159b69d6d


----------



## IHeartShopping3

I'm sorry. I lied.  One more.  I really really am done.  And thank you again!! I really appreciate it!  I have no clue how to check for myself.

Christian Louboutin Titi curve 120
200645517398
*inka0000* 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-Christi...17398?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2eb767a056


----------



## dallas

IHeartShopping3 said:


> Thank you!! *This is the last one...I swear. * I feel like I should take you out to dinner for all you have helped me
> 
> *CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN VERY CROISE PLATFORM PUMP SHOE/41.5*
> 
> Christian Louboutin Very Croise Platform Pump
> 280678014317
> *slinger04*
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-L...14317?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4159b69d6d



Last one, are you sure? 

These are authentic.



IHeartShopping3 said:


> I'm sorry.* I lied.  One more.*  I really really am done.  And thank you again!! I really appreciate it!  I have no clue how to check for myself.
> 
> Christian Louboutin Titi curve 120
> 200645517398
> *inka0000*
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-Christi...17398?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2eb767a056



Ha, I knew it!

Could you please ask the seller for a clear, close-up picture of the sole?


----------



## IHeartShopping3

dallas said:


> Last one, are you sure?
> 
> These are authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, I knew it!
> 
> Could you please ask the seller for a clear, close-up picture of the sole?



Haha.  I should have known better than to say that.  And thanks!  I sent her a message asking for an up close pic of the sole.  I'm on a Louboutin mission right now.


----------



## dallas

IHeartShopping3 said:


> Haha.  I should have known better than to say that.  And thanks!  I sent her a message asking for an up close pic of the sole.  I'm on a Louboutin mission right now.



Just a word of caution about the curved heel shoes. I have had a few pairs with that type of heel and they are murder to walk in. Murder!

And, you're very welcome.


----------



## IHeartShopping3

dallas said:


> Just a word of caution about the curved heel shoes. I have had a few pairs with that type of heel and they are murder to walk in. Murder!
> 
> And, you're very welcome.



Ok, I have a pair of platform simple 120's.  Are they worse than that?  Because those are effing painful!! If so I am going to need to rethink this.


----------



## bubbly.bubby

Hi Guys!

In YSL, the color "mauve" is exactly the same as the color "magenta" right? If you can help me, please show me photos of YSL's mauve and/or magenta  It's for the YSL tribute sandals!

Thanks thanks thanks!


----------



## bubbly.bubby

I need your help again, Dallas! Or the rest who can help me out too.. I came across this seller and he/she says the YSL tribute sandals in his/her listing are authentic. What do you think?

http://www.ioffer.com/i/ysl-yves-saint-laurent-tribute-sandal-purple-suede-135768851


----------



## BeenBurned

bubbly.bubby said:


> I need your help again, Dallas! Or the rest who can help me out too.. I came across this seller and he/she says the YSL tribute sandals in his/her listing are authentic. What do you think?
> 
> http://www.ioffer.com/i/ysl-yves-saint-laurent-tribute-sandal-purple-suede-135768851


*Stay away from iOffer! *

99.9% of items on iOffer are fake. I don't know the shoes and have no idea whether the pictures show authentic shoes but in cases where the pictures show authentic, the pictures are usually stolen from honest ebay, Malleries or other sellers' listings.

Do you really believe that you'll get authentic shoes for $110?


----------



## bubbly.bubby

BeenBurned said:


> *Stay away from iOffer! *
> 
> 99.9% of items on iOffer are fake. I don't know the shoes and have no idea whether the pictures show authentic shoes but in cases where the pictures show authentic, the pictures are usually stolen from honest ebay, Malleries or other sellers' listings.
> 
> Do you really believe that you'll get authentic shoes for $110?



I guess i had to hear it from someone else.. Thank you so much! Staying away from iOffer


----------



## BeenBurned

bubbly.bubby said:


> I guess i had to hear it from someone else.. Thank you so much! Staying away from iOffer


If it seems too good to be true, it (probably) is.


----------



## dallas

IHeartShopping3 said:


> Ok, I have a pair of platform simple 120's.  *Are they worse than that*?  Because those are effing painful!! If so I am going to need to rethink this.



In my experience, yes. Something about the curved heel, ouch! Louboutins are not the most comfortable shoes around, IMO.



bubbly.bubby said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> In YSL, the color "mauve" is exactly the same as the color "magenta" right? If you can help me, please show me photos of YSL's mauve and/or magenta  It's for the YSL tribute sandals!
> 
> Thanks thanks thanks!



Perhaps if you asked this question in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/modelling-ysl-tribute-sandals-419219.html the ladies there will be able to help you. Lots of gorgeous shoes in there.



bubbly.bubby said:


> I need your help again, Dallas! Or the rest who can help me out too.. I came across this seller and he/she says the YSL tribute sandals in his/her listing are authentic. What do you think?
> 
> http://www.ioffer.com/i/ysl-yves-saint-laurent-tribute-sandal-purple-suede-135768851



These are fake.

I agree with *BeenBurned*, do yourself a favour and stay away from ioffer.




BeenBurned said:


> If it seems too good to be true, it (probably) is.



Quoted for truth.


----------



## siyg

BeenBurned said:


> You're very welcome.
> 
> Please so let us know her response.



Well, I was pleasantly surprised that they took back the shoes and gave me a full refund.  Yay!  Thanks again to all of you!


----------



## dallas

jcrewaddict883 said:


> Can anyone help me with the ones I posted above? Please



I'm sorry, I don't mean to ignore you but I know nothing about these. Hopefully a TB gal will chime in to help you.



siyg said:


> Well, I was pleasantly surprised that they took back the shoes and gave me a full refund.  Yay!  Thanks again to all of you!



That's great, good for you.


----------



## IHeartShopping3

I'm back  

Christian Louboutin Banana 140 Metal pump 40.5
400188904787
dronestudios
http://www.ebay.com/itm/400188904787?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

TIA!!

Dallas, ITA ~ Louboutins = Very cute but NOT comfortable.


----------



## glitterchic

Tory Burch Patent Leopard Reva 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...men_s_Shoes&hash=item588f81d165#ht_1666wt_956

TIA!


----------



## shanwhaley

Hi can you please authenticate these Manolo's? Thank you in advance. These are Ebay item # 280721508899 but the link has been removed.
 Shannon Whaley


----------



## shanwhaley

mail.aol.com/34062-111/aol-6/en-us/mail/get-attachment.aspx?uid=28043461&folder=NewMail&partId=3


----------



## shanwhaley

shanwhaley said:


> mail.aol.com/34062-111/aol-6/en-us/mail/get-attachment.aspx?uid=28043461&folder=NewMail&partId=3


 
Does anyone know why I can't cut and paste a picture here?
This has been an extremely frustrating day. Here is a link to veiw the pictures better. Thank you again!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170688881980?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## dallas

IHeartShopping3 said:


> I'm back
> 
> Christian Louboutin Banana 140 Metal pump 40.5
> 400188904787
> dronestudios
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/400188904787?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> TIA!!
> 
> Dallas, ITA ~ Louboutins = Very cute but NOT comfortable.



These look good.



shanwhaley said:


> Does anyone know why I can't cut and paste a picture here?
> This has been an extremely frustrating day. Here is a link to veiw the pictures better. Thank you again!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/170688881980?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649



These are fake.


----------



## IHeartShopping3

Dallas, you have a very impressive skill   Have you ever heard of the seller mushroom_city on ebay?  Are they reputable?  It always worries me with out of the country sellers.


----------



## dallas

IHeartShopping3 said:


> Dallas, you have a very impressive skill   Have you ever heard of the seller mushroom_city on ebay?  Are they reputable?  It always worries me with out of the country sellers.



Thank you. I don't know about skill, more of an attention to detail. 

Mushroom_city is a very reputable seller.


----------



## IHeartShopping3

dallas said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Mushroom_city is a very reputable seller.



Ah, good!  Ok, this is the last one, I SWEAR!! After this I can make up my mind.  I need to put you on my payroll 

Louboutin Blk Banana 40.5
290603809155
*yxiangyxiang*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-CHRISTI...09155?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item43a9563983


----------



## dallas

IHeartShopping3 said:


> Ah, good!  Ok, this is the last one, I SWEAR!! After this I can make up my mind.  I need to put you on my payroll
> 
> Louboutin Blk Banana 40.5
> 290603809155
> *yxiangyxiang*
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-CHRISTI...09155?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item43a9563983



These are authentic. 

And I don't believe you - they'll be a least 2 more pairs you put up for authentication. I'll just wait here ...  .


----------



## IHeartShopping3

dallas said:


> These are authentic.
> 
> And I don't believe you - they'll be a least 2 more pairs you put up for authentication. I'll just wait here ...  .



I feel like that was a dare  Um..... so ya, I have one more and I am not even sure why I bother saying I am done.  

Louboutin Banana's
390336358347
*trenduet* 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item99ad10ffd3


----------



## dallas

IHeartShopping3 said:


> I feel like that was a dare  Um..... so ya, I have one more and I am not even sure why I bother saying I am done.
> 
> Louboutin Banana's
> 390336358347
> *trenduet*
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item99ad10ffd3



These are authentic. You are picking some very reputable sellers!


----------



## IHeartShopping3

dallas said:


> These are authentic. You are picking some very reputable sellers!



LOL!  You'll be happy to know that I have learned a bit on here to know enough not to trust photos that are stolen from the CL website, or stock photos, etc.  I saved you from a dozen or so listings hehe.  Mushroom city is legit so do I even need to post that listing?  I might actually be at the end of my CL search!


----------



## IHeartShopping3

Okay, here it is and I really do promise this is the last one!!  It's mushroom_city but I just wanted to have the actual listing checked.  

Louboutin Banana Heels
380363662455
*mushroom_city* 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/380363662455?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

TIA TIA TIA!!


----------



## IHeartShopping3

dallas said:


> Last one, are you sure?
> 
> These are authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, I knew it!
> 
> Could you please ask the seller for a clear, close-up picture of the sole?



Here is the listing with the updated pics of the sole.  Thanks!!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200645517398?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## dallas

IHeartShopping3 said:


> Okay, here it is and I really do promise this is the last one!!  It's mushroom_city but I just wanted to have the actual listing checked.
> 
> Louboutin Banana Heels
> 380363662455
> *mushroom_city*
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/380363662455?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> TIA TIA TIA!!




These are authentic.




IHeartShopping3 said:


> Here is the listing with the updated pics of the sole.  Thanks!!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/200645517398?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



The sole pictures don't really tell me much - I would have preferred close-ups showing the size and logo - however, I don't see any red flags and I'm confident that these are authentic.


----------



## IHeartShopping3

dallas said:


> These are authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sole pictures don't really tell me much - I would have preferred close-ups showing the size and logo - however, I don't see any red flags and I'm confident that these are authentic.



THANK YOU!!! I am actually out of CL shoes.  Have I mentioned that you are awesome?? Seriously, thank you again!!


----------



## chancy

Whoops I just posted in the Authenticate TB thread but I think this is the right place for this! I just got these flats off eBay and wanted to double check that they're authentic before I wear them out! TIA!


----------



## chancy

two more pics. TIA! (please excuse my messy room! ^^)


----------



## Emmy11386

Could someone please help me out with these Manolos?  I am looking for wedding shoes and want to see if these are authentic.  Thanks in advance!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-/110736504902?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item19c868f846


----------



## dallas

Emmy11386 said:


> Could someone please help me out with these Manolos?  I am looking for wedding shoes and want to see if these are authentic.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-/110736504902?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item19c868f846




So far these look good but I'd like to see a side-on picture please.


----------



## m3enerz

I have a question about Tory Burch Sophie wedges.

Do they have a gold sole or do they have the stamped T pattern. 

Example:


----------



## Commeilfaut

Dear ladies,

 Any thoughts on whether these are authentic?
Thanks so much in advance!

Item name: MIU MIU Black Long Thigh Leather Heels Boots Size UK 6
Seller: stuffusell
Item No: 310342432667
link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310342432667#ht_2690wt_1022


----------



## dutchie13

Hello,

Can someone please help me with authenticating the pair of Manolos in this listing?

Item: Manolo Blahnik ~ Silver Sedaraby Silver Shoes Pumps 6.5
Listing number: 200646944411
Seller: joans_jackpot 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Blah...n_s_Shoes&hash=item2eb77d669b#ht_14531wt_1161

Thanks very much!


----------



## dallas

dutchie13 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone please help me with authenticating the pair of Manolos in this listing?
> 
> Item: Manolo Blahnik ~ Silver Sedaraby Silver Shoes Pumps 6.5
> Listing number: 200646944411
> Seller: joans_jackpot
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Blah...n_s_Shoes&hash=item2eb77d669b#ht_14531wt_1161
> 
> Thanks very much!



These are authentic. My eyes could be playing tricks, but they don't look like four inch heels to me, so perhaps confirm that with the seller.


----------



## dutchie13

dallas said:


> These are authentic. My eyes could be playing tricks, but they don't look like four inch heels to me, so perhaps confirm that with the seller.



Thank you very much!


----------



## dutchie13

dallas said:


> These are authentic. My eyes could be playing tricks, but they don't look like four inch heels to me, so perhaps confirm that with the seller.



The seller has updated the listing to explain that Manolo Blahnik's name does not appear on the box top because they were purchased at the Manolo boutique in New York. I've never been to the boutique-- is this credible?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Blah...s=63&clkid=2477867990894574117#ht_14877wt_902

Thanks again!


----------



## IHeartShopping3

Hey!! So I got the CL's in the mail today and I just wanted to double check that they are authentic.  TIA!!

Sole (it was really hard to get a pic where you could see anything)











Shoes/Box






Inside


----------



## dallas

dutchie13 said:


> The seller has updated the listing to explain that Manolo Blahnik's name does not appear on the box top because they were purchased at the Manolo boutique in New York. I've never been to the boutique-- is this credible?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Blah...s=63&clkid=2477867990894574117#ht_14877wt_902
> 
> Thanks again!



I don't know if the name on the box issue is fact or not, but I am very sure that these shoes are authentic. My concern was if they are in fact, the four inch heel version.



IHeartShopping3 said:


> Hey!! So I got the CL's in the mail today and I just wanted to double check that they are authentic.  TIA!!
> 
> Sole (it was really hard to get a pic where you could see anything)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoes/Box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside




Your pics. don't tell me much darlin, but I still think these are good.


----------



## IHeartShopping3

dallas said:


> I don't know if the name on the box issue is fact or not, but I am very sure that these shoes are authentic. My concern was if they are in fact, the four inch heel version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your pics. don't tell me much darlin, but I still think these are good.



Woohoo!  I'm just a bit paranoid  I really tried to get pics of the sole but it is impossible to see the writing.


----------



## dallas

IHeartShopping3 said:


> Woohoo!  I'm just a bit paranoid  I really tried to get pics of the sole but it is impossible to see the writing.



It doesn't hurt to be a wee bit paranoid, there are so many disgusting fakes out there.

Are your curved heels painful to walk in?


----------



## IHeartShopping3

dallas said:


> It doesn't hurt to be a wee bit paranoid, there are so many disgusting fakes out there.
> 
> Are your curved heels painful to walk in?



YES!!! At this point I sort of assume every gorgeous shoe is going to cause pain.  I can't do a lot of walking or standing in them.


----------



## dallas

IHeartShopping3 said:


> YES!!! At this point I sort of assume every gorgeous shoe is going to cause pain.  I can't do a lot of walking or standing in them.



Oh dear, you poor love. I remember the first time I wore a pair of curved heels out - I hadn't even walked around the house in them, - just put them on and away I went, shopping. I can walk in heels normally but those curved babies got me, I was in agony ... and walking like I had messed myself. ush:


----------



## iphone5

genuine or fake?


----------



## harlem_cutie

iphone5 said:


> genuine or fake?



can you post more pics and a link? If they are supposed to be Reva they are fake.


----------



## iphone5

harlem_cutie said:


> can you post more pics and a link? If they are supposed to be Reva they are fake.



http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...0225155378463.322472.753138462&type=1&theater


----------



## iphone5

harlem_cutie said:


> can you post more pics and a link? If they are supposed to be Reva they are fake.



http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150225155378463.322472.753138462&type=1


----------



## iphone5

harlem_cutie said:


> can you post more pics and a link? If they are supposed to be Reva they are fake.




http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=208275452544135&set=t.100001202106701&type=3&theater


----------



## iphone5

how to tell if it is a fake tory burch reva? how about tumbled flats?


----------



## harlem_cutie

iphone5 said:


> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150225155378463.322472.753138462&type=1




these are all fake. medallion placement is the giveaway not to mention these don't look like leather or lizard. Also, no Revas have the TB logo on the heel of the shoe.


----------



## harlem_cutie

chancy said:


> two more pics. TIA! (please excuse my messy room! ^^)




these are real. there are some discrepancies with the box and label but it is probably because they are from an outlet.


----------



## harlem_cutie

If anyone else needs help with authentications for TB Revas please pm me. I don't check this thread as often as I should. I'm definitely not an expert but I will gladly try to help you as best I can.


----------



## chancy

harlem_cutie said:


> these are real. there are some discrepancies with the box and label but it is probably because they are from an outlet.



thank you!


----------



## bagbaybee

Please Let me know if these babies are real.


----------



## cookie888

Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Navy Patent Tribute Shoes 38 5
Listing Number: 140600899029
Seller: lucieloveslouboutin
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Yves-Sain...99029?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item20bc7775d5
Comments: Are these authentic as I'd like to bid on them but seems too good to be true (and it probably is...) thanks!


----------



## dallas

bagbaybee said:


> Please Let me know if these babies are real.



Something very strange here, they mismatched to me. These are very worn on the insole and yet not a mark on the soles, and the heel linings are different colours. 
Could you please post some more pictures? Clear, close ups of the sole showing size and logo and a side-on would help.  



cookie888 said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Navy Patent Tribute Shoes 38 5
> Listing Number: 140600899029
> Seller: lucieloveslouboutin
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Yves-Sain...99029?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item20bc7775d5
> Comments: Are these authentic as I'd like to bid on them but seems too good to be true (and it probably is...) thanks!



These are fake.


----------



## thebeautyjunkee

^dang. Nice YSL stilettos. Too bad they're fake. But they looked so real on the pics! Thanks for authenticating.


----------



## m3enerz

Help please! These are a pair of Tory Burch Sophie Wedges!


















Any help would be appreciated! Thank you so much!


----------



## bubbly.bubby

Hi, Ladies!

To those of you who have bought YSL tribute sandals from BLUEFLY.com, can you please tell me how your items got delivered to you? The courier is UPS, right? So what I wanna know next is what's inside the UPS box and the condition of the whole package when it got to your doorsteps! I ordered a new pair of YSL tributes from BF and I wanna know what to expect. From UPS box to original YSL box, to original YSL dust bag, to the condition of 'em all.  I just want the shoes to be in a very brand new condition and undamaged as they should be! HELP!

TIA!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bagbaybee said:


> Please Let me know if these babies are real.



They look authentic to me.

Right shoe probably a display piece I'm guessing, thus the fading of the gold lettering and shoe colors...
Just make sure to ask the seller for a pic of the shoes side by side in DAYLIGHT. Some display pieces will have one shoe that's darker compared to the other shoe. Although this is less likely for black satin, but the leather insole will show the color change...


----------



## mlh223

Hi.  I just purchased these. Here is a link to the pictures.  Thanks.
http://s1106.photobucket.com/albums/h364/mlh223/Jimmy Choo heels/


----------



## mlh223

These are shoes I just bought.  Here is the link.  Thanks.
http://s1106.photobucket.com/albums/h364/mlh223/Chanel blk and wht shoe/


----------



## dallas

mlh223 said:


> Hi.  I just purchased these. Here is a link to the pictures.  Thanks.
> http://s1106.photobucket.com/albums/h364/mlh223/Jimmy Choo heels/



I'm pretty sure these are fake. Could you please post a clear, close up picture of the sole showing size and logo?



mlh223 said:


> These are shoes I just bought.  Here is the link.  Thanks.
> http://s1106.photobucket.com/albums/h364/mlh223/Chanel blk and wht shoe/



These look good to me but please wait for a second opinion.


----------



## pooky100

Hi expert,

I have posted a question about the interior color of Manolo Blahnik "Something Blue" in the forum. Someone suggested me to authenticate the shoes here. 

I recently bought the shoes from Bergdorf Goodman online and got a package yesterday. I found that the inside color of the shoes is silver not beige. However, all the pictures of these shoes that I found in google have the beige color inside the shoes. 

Does this model have silver color as an interior? I just want to make sure the shoes are not fake.

When I bought the shoes, it was a last pair in my size. BG shipped the shoes to me with Nieman Marcus box. I am a little bit disappointed because I actually expect a Manolo Blahnik shoe box. 

This is my first pair of Manolo Blahnik. 

thank you so much


----------



## dallas

pooky100 said:


> Hi expert,
> 
> I have posted a question about the interior color of Manolo Blahnik "Something Blue" in the forum. Someone suggested me to authenticate the shoes here.
> 
> I recently bought the shoes from Bergdorf Goodman online and got a package yesterday. I found that the inside color of the shoes is silver not beige. However, all the pictures of these shoes that I found in google have the beige color inside the shoes.
> 
> Does this model have silver color as an interior? I just want to make sure the shoes are not fake.
> 
> When I bought the shoes, it was a last pair in my size. BG shipped the shoes to me with Nieman Marcus box. I am a little bit disappointed because I actually expect a Manolo Blahnik shoe box.
> 
> This is my first pair of Manolo Blahnik.
> 
> thank you so much



Could you please post a direct (not taken from above) side-on picture. So far, these look okay.


----------



## pooky100

dallas said:


> Could you please post a direct (not taken from above) side-on picture. So far, these look okay.


 

Thanks.


----------



## dallas

pooky100 said:


> Thanks.



They look good to me.


----------



## mlh223

dallas said:


> I'm pretty sure these are fake. Could you please post a clear, close up picture of the sole showing size and logo?
> 
> 
> 
> These look good to me but please wait for a second opinion.


Thanks.  I added a picture of the Jimmy Choo sole.  Please let me know, so I know if I should ask for a refund.

http://s1106.photobucket.com/albums/h364/mlh223/Jimmy Choo heels/


----------



## dallas

mlh223 said:


> Thanks.  I added a picture of the Jimmy Choo sole.  Please let me know, so I know if I should ask for a refund.
> 
> http://s1106.photobucket.com/albums/h364/mlh223/Jimmy Choo heels/



I'm sorry, these are fake.


----------



## mlh223

dallas said:


> I'm sorry, these are fake.


Thanks.  They said they will take them back.  How could you tell?


----------



## dallas

mlh223 said:


> Thanks.  They said they will take them back.  How could you tell?



Shape, stitching, heel, font, etc. etc. 

Glad to hear they will take them back.


----------



## Wendalina

Hi there.  Could you please take a look at these and tell me if they are real?  They are not up for auction but are on photobucket at the following link:

\\http://s1100.photobucket.com/albums/g412/226trixie226/Louis Vuitton/

Thanks so much!!


----------



## cookie888

dallas said:


> Something very strange here, they mismatched to me. These are very worn on the insole and yet not a mark on the soles, and the heel linings are different colours.
> Could you please post some more pictures? Clear, close ups of the sole showing size and logo and a side-on would help.
> 
> 
> 
> These are fake.



Thanks for authenticating. I have asked for more pictures on the first one but not heard anything back from the seller. Safe to assume these are fake I suppose. I'll keep searching....


----------



## mlh223

Ebay 260848723205
MANOLO BLAHNIK STILETTO PEEP-TOE HEELS SHOES , SZ 37.5
shopping4ever114

Thanks.


----------



## catch_cathy

hello 
need help to identify this pair of ASH shoes. I intend to buy it, but I'm still not quite sure.

http://cdn102.iofferphoto.com/img/i...real-leather-women-heels-shoes-h556-0ad5a.jpg

http://cdn101.iofferphoto.com/img/i...real-leather-women-heels-shoes-h556-bea5e.jpg

http://cdn103.iofferphoto.com/img/i...real-leather-women-heels-shoes-h556-abaea.jpg

http://cdn102.iofferphoto.com/img/i...real-leather-women-heels-shoes-h556-a666e.jpg

http://cdn101.iofferphoto.com/img/i...real-leather-women-heels-shoes-h556-33fe7.jpg

does this model truly exist? if it does, is it authentic or not? what do you think?
I've checked on the official website of ASH and I can't find any model like this one.

thanks in advance


----------



## BeenBurned

catch_cathy said:


> hello
> need help to identify this pair of ASH shoes. I intend to buy it, but I'm still not quite sure.
> 
> http://cdn102.iofferphoto.com/img/i...real-leather-women-heels-shoes-h556-0ad5a.jpg
> 
> http://cdn101.iofferphoto.com/img/i...real-leather-women-heels-shoes-h556-bea5e.jpg
> 
> http://cdn103.iofferphoto.com/img/i...real-leather-women-heels-shoes-h556-abaea.jpg
> 
> http://cdn102.iofferphoto.com/img/i...real-leather-women-heels-shoes-h556-a666e.jpg
> 
> http://cdn101.iofferphoto.com/img/i...real-leather-women-heels-shoes-h556-33fe7.jpg
> 
> does this model truly exist? if it does, is it authentic or not? what do you think?
> I've checked on the official website of ASH and I can't find any model like this one.
> 
> thanks in advance


Avoid iOffer like the plague!

Even if a listing shows authentic items, 99.9% of the time, the pictures were merely stolen from a seller on another site. 

It's very rare to find authentic items on iOffer.


----------



## mlh223

Ebay 160649483246
Christian Louboutin Pigalle Spikes Black 37.5 
*loubscloset*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160649483246&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123#vi-desc

*Thanks.*


----------



## mlh223

mlh223 said:


> Ebay 260848723205
> MANOLO BLAHNIK STILETTO PEEP-TOE HEELS SHOES , SZ 37.5
> shopping4ever114
> 
> Thanks.


Here is the link, sorry.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/260848723205?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## mlh223

dallas said:


> I'm pretty sure these are fake. Could you please post a clear, close up picture of the sole showing size and logo?
> 
> 
> 
> These look good to me but please wait for a second opinion.


Hi.  Do you want me to post more pictures of the Chanel blk and wht heels?  Is there anyone else who can help verify before I put money into cleaning them up?  Thanks.


----------



## catch_cathy

BeenBurned said:


> Avoid iOffer like the plague!
> 
> Even if a listing shows authentic items, 99.9% of the time, the pictures were merely stolen from a seller on another site.
> 
> It's very rare to find authentic items on iOffer.



ohh, really? O.o
so it's better if I forget this shoes and find another pair to buy? it's a pity coz I like the model so much :'(
anyway, here's the link of the seller --> http://www.ioffer.com/i/181976967
this seller, yay or nay? thanks again


----------



## dallas

mlh223 said:


> Ebay 160649483246
> Christian Louboutin Pigalle Spikes Black 37.5
> *loubscloset*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160649483246&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123#vi-desc
> 
> *Thanks.*



I'm pretty sure these are authentic but I'd like to see a picture of the sole showing size and logo please.



mlh223 said:


> Here is the link, sorry.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/260848723205?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



These are authentic.



mlh223 said:


> Hi.  Do you want me to post more pictures of the Chanel blk and wht heels?  Is there anyone else who can help verify before I put money into cleaning them up?  Thanks.



I guess you could try the Chanel forum? If it's any help, I'm fairly confident that these are authentic.



catch_cathy said:


> ohh, really? O.o
> so it's better if I forget this shoes and find another pair to buy? it's a pity coz I like the model so much :'(
> anyway, here's the link of the seller --> http://www.ioffer.com/i/181976967
> this seller, yay or nay? thanks again



Big NAY. Please heed *BeenBurned's* advice, stay away from that vile site.


----------



## catch_cathy

dallas said:


> Big NAY. Please heed *BeenBurned's* advice, stay away from that vile site.



all right then, thanks for your advice guys 
I'll stay away from ioffer.com and find another site to purchase the real ASH shoes


----------



## glendaPLEASE

Hey ladies, help me out with these pink Gucci's! TIA!

Item:Gucci Pink Heels Pumps Shoes 8 B 
#: 320756355072
Seller: scottsdaleclothing
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/32075635507...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_634wt_1398


----------



## ninag7171

Hello ladies,  Please help me out with these pair of Brian Atwood Maniacs.  I'm wondering why seller is selling brand new for so cheap.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_1030wt_1028


----------



## BeenBurned

ninag7171 said:


> Hello ladies,  Please help me out with these pair of Brian Atwood Maniacs.  I'm wondering why seller is selling brand new for so cheap.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_1030wt_1028


Please wait for authenticity opinions on the shoes. 

My comment concerns your question about the price.

Although low prices can be a red flag as to authenticity (especially if it's a BIN/fixed price listing), many sellers run successful auctions and save listing fees when they start the auction at a low opening bid price. 

Their thinking is that the lower starting price(s) will encourage bidding wars. And in the olden days of ebay, back when the economy was better, fakes weren't as prolific and BIN/fixed price listings weren't as common, items often sold for lots more than the sellers expected. 

As for the listing in question, it's only two hours into the listing and the shoes (if authentic) will probably garner a lot more bids before the listing ends in nearly 5 days.


----------



## dallas

ninag7171 said:


> Hello ladies,  Please help me out with these pair of Brian Atwood Maniacs.  I'm wondering why seller is selling brand new for so cheap.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_1030wt_1028



These are fake. Gosh, look at the first picture, the shoes look different to one another.


----------



## ninag7171

dallas said:


> These are fake.



Can you tell me how you are able to tell?

The other thing that caught my eyes were the 2 pieces of extra thing on the back of the shoe where the ankle would be.  I looked at actual brian Atwood shoes they don't seem to have them.


----------



## dallas

ninag7171 said:


> Can you tell me how you are able to tell?
> 
> The other thing that caught my eyes were the 2 pieces of extra thing on the back of the shoe where the ankle would be.  I looked at actual brian Atwood shoes they don't seem to have them.



There doesn't appear to be anything right with these, the insole label, heel, font, shape and yes, those little tab thingys are all red flags. Look at the first picture of the shoes side by side, do you see the inconsistencies even between the two of them?


----------



## ninag7171

dallas said:


> There doesn't appear to be anything right with these, the insole label, heel, font, shape and yes, those little tab thingys are all red flags. Look at the first picture of the shoes side by side, do you see the inconsistencies even between the two of them?



Ya it does look very sketchy.  I guess this is why they say when it's too good to be true, it usually is.

Thanks for all your suggestions


----------



## dallas

ninag7171 said:


> Ya it does look very sketchy.  I guess this is why they say when it's too good to be true, it usually is.
> 
> Thanks for all your suggestions



You're welcome.


----------



## QD866

Please help me authenticate these .

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...79414?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1e66af3d56


----------



## dallas

QD866 said:


> Please help me authenticate these .
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...79414?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1e66af3d56



These are authentic.


----------



## QD866

dallas said:


> These are authentic.


 Thank you so so much,  these might just be my first pair of YSL


----------



## dallas

QD866 said:


> Thank you so so much,  these might just be my first pair of YSL




You're very welcome.


----------



## elga

Do you think you could help me authenticate these?

Thanks in advance!


http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd414/elga25/DSCN0136.jpg

http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd414/elga25/DSCN0138.jpg

http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd414/elga25/DSCN0142.jpg

http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd414/elga25/DSCN0144.jpg


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello,
Could someone authenticate these shoes I recently puurchased from a consignment shop.  All photos taken by me.  TIA

http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/chanel shoes/


----------



## Woozy

HI!

Could someone please help authenticate these Christian Louboutin Boots

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/230672920970?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thank you!


----------



## xochocho

Hello! Just got these Prada loafers from ebay, real or counterfit?! I soles do not come out and there is no style number printed on the inside.

Any help is appreciated! xo 


http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f336/xochocho/DSC09999.jpg
http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f336/xochocho/DSC09998.jpg
http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f336/xochocho/DSC09997.jpg
http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f336/xochocho/DSC09996.jpg
http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f336/xochocho/DSC00002.jpg


----------



## dallas

soleilbrun said:


> Hello,
> Could someone authenticate these shoes I recently puurchased from a consignment shop.  All photos taken by me.  TIA
> 
> http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/chanel shoes/



I _think_ these are okay but please wait for a second opinion.



Woozy said:


> HI!
> 
> Could someone please help authenticate these Christian Louboutin Boots
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/230672920970?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thank you!



Hmmm, I don't like the look of these.



xochocho said:


> Hello! Just got these Prada loafers from ebay, real or counterfit?! I soles do not come out and there is no style number printed on the inside.
> 
> Any help is appreciated! xo
> 
> 
> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f336/xochocho/DSC09999.jpg
> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f336/xochocho/DSC09998.jpg
> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f336/xochocho/DSC09997.jpg
> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f336/xochocho/DSC09996.jpg
> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f336/xochocho/DSC00002.jpg



I am not a loafer gal, but these look to be well made and my hunch is they are real. Please wait for a second opinion though.


----------



## Wendalina

HI there!! Could you please help me authenticate these Louis Vuitton Mules?  Thanks so much!

\\http://s1100.photobucket.com/albums/...uis%20Vuitton/


----------



## soleilbrun

dallas said:


> I _think_ these are okay but please wait for a second opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I don't like the look of these.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a loafer gal, but these look to be well made and my hunch is they are real. Please wait for a second opinion though.


 
Thank you Dallas,
I will also wait for a second opinion.


----------



## dallas

soleilbrun said:


> Thank you Dallas,
> I will also wait for a second opinion.



You're welcome.


----------



## elga

elga said:


> Do you think you could help me authenticate these?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd414/elga25/DSCN0136.jpg
> 
> http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd414/elga25/DSCN0138.jpg
> 
> http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd414/elga25/DSCN0142.jpg
> 
> http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd414/elga25/DSCN0144.jpg



It seems these were skipped over, any help authenticating? Thanks!


----------



## dallas

elga said:


> It seems these were skipped over, any help authenticating? Thanks!



I'm sorry but I don't know much about this style. Hopefully someone who does will chime in.


----------



## mimi0011

Item: Prada Pumps
Item#: 300599323941
Seller: storm123*
Ebay Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/30059932394...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_500wt_1204

Thanks so much, experts!!!


----------



## dallas

mimi0011 said:


> Item: Prada Pumps
> Item#: 300599323941
> Seller: storm123*
> Ebay Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/30059932394...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_500wt_1204
> 
> Thanks so much, experts!!!



Could you please ask for clear, close-up pictures of the insole and the sole showing size and logo?


----------



## holly88

Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT CROC LINEN PLATFORM 
Item#: *110731996053*
Seller: *show*stopper520*
Ebayimages.intellitxt.com/ast/adTypes/mag-glass_10x10.gif Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/110731996053?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Please authenticate these shoes for me, many thanks!

PS. the seller seems copied some pics and a paragraph from this website:http://alist.glam.com/iframe/shoesnob/ysl-crocodile-and-linen-platform-pumps/?glamLinkTarget;csc=001


----------



## xochocho

dallas said:


> I _think_ these are okay but please wait for a second opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I don't like the look of these.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a loafer gal, but these look to be well made and my hunch is they are real. Please wait for a second opinion though.


 
Okay, I will wait! Thanks for your help doll!! You are fab! xo


----------



## holly88

can anyone give me some opinions? many thanks!


----------



## mimi0011

dallas said:


> Could you please ask for clear, close-up pictures of the insole and the sole showing size and logo?



I will   thanks, Dallas.  I will do it as soon as possible.


----------



## dallas

holly88 said:


> Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT CROC LINEN PLATFORM
> Item#: *110731996053*
> Seller: *show*stopper520*
> Ebayimages.intellitxt.com/ast/adTypes/mag-glass_10x10.gif Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/110731996053?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Please authenticate these shoes for me, many thanks!
> 
> PS. the seller seems copied some pics and a paragraph from this website:http://alist.glam.com/iframe/shoesnob/ysl-crocodile-and-linen-platform-pumps/?glamLinkTarget;csc=001



Could you please ask the seller for a direct (not from above) side-on picture of the shoes taken on a flat surface? So far, these look okay. 



xochocho said:


> Okay, I will wait! Thanks for your help doll!! You are fab! xo



You're welcome.


----------



## holly88

1


----------



## holly88

Thank you so much, I will. You are fab!!



dallas said:


> Could you please ask the seller for a direct (not from above) side-on picture of the shoes taken on a flat surface? So far, these look okay.
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome.


----------



## NazM

Hi!
Could someone help me authenticate UGGs boots which I received. Seller claims she bought them in Orlando.

Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

NazM said:


> Hi!
> Could someone help me authenticate UGGs boots which I received. Seller claims she bought them in Orlando.
> 
> Thanks!


Those didn't come from any store in the US that sells Uggs. 

I'm not even sure they're authentic original Australian Uggs, but in the US, the only Uggs available are Deckers Uggs. Those aren't made by Deckers. 

(BTW, Deckers Uggs are made in China. But please don't confuse them with the fakes from China.)


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello,
May I get a second opinion on these shoe?  Dallas thinks authentic but suggested a second opinion. TIA

http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/chanel shoes/


----------



## BeenBurned

soleilbrun said:


> Hello,
> May I get a second opinion on these shoe?  Dallas thinks authentic but suggested a second opinion. TIA
> 
> http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/chanel shoes/


If you're looking for a second opinion from me, I'm sorry but my shoe knowledge is much more limited than Dallas's. I don't know Chanel and can't help you. 

I'm very sorry that I can't be more help to you.


----------



## NazM

BeenBurned said:


> Those didn't come from any store in the US that sells Uggs.
> 
> I'm not even sure they're authentic original Australian Uggs, but in the US, the only Uggs available are Deckers Uggs. Those aren't made by Deckers.
> 
> (BTW, Deckers Uggs are made in China. But please don't confuse them with the fakes from China.)


Thank you so much!  I will return them!


----------



## BeenBurned

NazM said:


> Thank you so much!  I will return them!


You're welcome.


----------



## ssnyder

If anyone is around that could quickly authenticate these 2 pair of Gucci heels, I'd appreciate it!

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.939298905670.2510773.36905426&l=db7c67db64&type=1

They came from consignment shop - first four pics are pair one, second four pics are pair two.


----------



## kaityy

Hi Guys! 

What do you think about these gold Jimmy Choos? 

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/230661096160?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_7456wt_905

I just bought them, but I wanted to make sure! Thanks so much, and I look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## dallas

ssnyder said:


> If anyone is around that could quickly authenticate these 2 pair of Gucci heels, I'd appreciate it!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.939298905670.2510773.36905426&l=db7c67db64&type=1
> 
> They came from consignment shop - first four pics are pair one, second four pics are pair two.




I'd like to see a side on picture of each shoe please.



kaityy said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> What do you think about these gold Jimmy Choos?
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/230661096160?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_7456wt_905
> 
> I just bought them, but I wanted to make sure! Thanks so much, and I look forward to hearing from you!




These look good.


----------



## ssnyder

dallas said:


> I'd like to see a side on picture of each shoe please.



Thanks - pics of both sides of each shoe now posted!

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.939298905670.2510773.36905426&l=db7c67db64&type=1


----------



## mimi0011

Item: Prada booties
Item #: 380371840686
Seller: rouge.et.noir
Ebay Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/380371840686?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 


Thanks so much, experts!!!


----------



## betty8154

http://www.ebay.com/itm/220854610830?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649

CAN ANYONE AUTH THIS FOR ME TOO? IDK WHY ITS SO CHEAP AND NO ONE REALLY BID THIS ?? THANKS


----------



## dallas

ssnyder said:


> Thanks - pics of both sides of each shoe now posted!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.939298905670.2510773.36905426&l=db7c67db64&type=1



These look good.



mimi0011 said:


> Item: Prada booties
> Item #: 380371840686
> Seller: rouge.et.noir
> Ebay Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/380371840686?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> 
> Thanks so much, experts!!!



These look good.


----------



## mimi0011

dallas said:


> These look good.
> 
> 
> 
> These look good.




THANKS A BUNCH, DALLAS!!!  I really appreciate it!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

betty8154 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/220854610830?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649
> 
> CAN ANYONE AUTH THIS FOR ME TOO? IDK WHY ITS SO CHEAP AND NO ONE REALLY BID THIS ?? THANKS



Looks authentic to me. 

It's cheap because it's not a style that's highly sought after and the seller is not promoting it in a nice and presentable way. There's only 12 min left... Hope you win the auction!


----------



## pquiles

Hello there... 

Can someone assist me with authenticating these Jimmy Choos please.  Thank you.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/JIMMY-CHOO-...70551?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item45fd077fd7

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-J...90121?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2567bc6629

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jimmy-Choo-...26825?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cbb425ee9

and 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jimmy-Choo-...61918?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2a1439d93e

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## poppopadoolde

Hi, 

Can you please help me authenticate these Ferragamo Varas in calfskin?

http://imagehost.vendio.com/bin/imageserver.x/00000000/stlouisshoe/SF1_004.JPG
http://imagehost.vendio.com/bin/imageserver.x/00000000/stlouisshoe/SF2_004.JPG
http://imagehost.vendio.com/bin/imageserver.x/00000000/stlouisshoe/SF_004.JPG

If you want, I can post more pictures up! 

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Lindsey9107

If someone could authenticate these, I'd appreciate it. If you need any more pictures or info please let me know. I bought them at a Buffalo Exchange resale shop in my area.
Thanks!


----------



## betty8154

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170699450337?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

plz id this shoes for me  i just bought it .. but then notice the seller got some - feedback.... thank you so much


----------



## betty8154

http://www.ebay.com/itm/180727148433?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

plz auth this for me >< i just bought it  but still dont know why theres a hole , i dont really care about it, but just weird..!!! she said its" Absolutely. They were originally from nordstrom--authenticity guaranteed "


----------



## dallas

pquiles said:


> Hello there...
> 
> Can someone assist me with authenticating these Jimmy Choos please.  Thank you.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/JIMMY-CHOO-...70551?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item45fd077fd7
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-J...90121?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2567bc6629
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jimmy-Choo-...26825?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cbb425ee9
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jimmy-Choo-...61918?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2a1439d93e
> 
> Thank you all for your help.



1. I'd like to see a picture of the sole showing size and logo and one of the insole please.

2. Could you please ask for a picture of the sole showing size and logo, and one of the insole?

3 & 4. These are authentic.


----------



## dallas

poppopadoolde said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate these Ferragamo Varas in calfskin?
> 
> http://imagehost.vendio.com/bin/imageserver.x/00000000/stlouisshoe/SF1_004.JPG
> http://imagehost.vendio.com/bin/imageserver.x/00000000/stlouisshoe/SF2_004.JPG
> http://imagehost.vendio.com/bin/imageserver.x/00000000/stlouisshoe/SF_004.JPG
> 
> If you want, I can post more pictures up!
> 
> Thank you so much!!



I am not a Ferragamo gal but I will say, these look to be very well made and I'd be suprised if they were fake. Please wait for another opinion.



Lindsey9107 said:


> If someone could authenticate these, I'd appreciate it. If you need any more pictures or info please let me know. I bought them at a Buffalo Exchange resale shop in my area.
> Thanks!




These look good.




betty8154 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/170699450337?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> plz id this shoes for me  i just bought it .. but then notice the seller got some - feedback.... thank you so much




If you post your request here: http://http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/who-makes-these-id-these-shoes-please-563326.html   I'm sure one of the ladies there could help you.




betty8154 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/180727148433?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> plz auth this for me >< i just bought it  but still dont know why theres a hole , i dont really care about it, but just weird..!!! she said its" Absolutely. They were originally from nordstrom--authenticity guaranteed "



The holes are put there by the store - some say it's to prevent returns, others say it's where the shoe has been held in place on the display - either way I believe a cobbler could fix it.


----------



## pquiles

dallas said:


> 1. I'd like to see a picture of the sole showing size and logo and one of the insole please.
> 
> 2. Could you please ask for a picture of the sole showing size and logo, and one of the insole?
> 
> 3 & 4. These are authentic.


 
Thank you Dallas!  I did request more photos and I hope the seller received my messages and posts some more.


----------



## dallas

pquiles said:


> Thank you Dallas!  I did request more photos and I hope the seller received my messages and posts some more.



You're welcome. The lace booties ... ohh la la.


----------



## betty8154

SORRY it was a typo . I wanna auth that balenciaga shoes >< what do u think ?it's auth ir not  ?                                                    





dallas said:


> I am not a Ferragamo gal but I will say, these look to be very well made and I'd be suprised if they were fake. Please wait for another opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These look good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you post your request here: http://http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/who-makes-these-id-these-shoes-please-563326.html   I'm sure one of the ladies there could help you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The holes are put there by the store - some say it's to prevent returns, others say it's where the shoe has been held in place on the display - either way I believe a cobbler could fix it.


----------



## pquiles

dallas said:


> You're welcome. The lace booties ... ohh la la.


 
I know right?!.. They are so gorgeous!


----------



## betty8154

hi is this auth ? im trying to bid this and the seller sent it as mail.
i know they are lots of fake chanel rain boots... so im afriad of getting a fake one on ebay


----------



## Lindsey9107

dallas said:


> I am not a Ferragamo gal but I will say, these look to be very well made and I'd be suprised if they were fake. Please wait for another opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These look good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you post your request here: http://http://forum.purseblog.com/t...makes-these-id-these-shoes-please-563326.html   I'm sure one of the ladies there could help you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The holes are put there by the store - some say it's to prevent returns, others say it's where the shoe has been held in place on the display - either way I believe a cobbler could fix it.



Thank you so much!


----------



## poppopadoolde

dallas said:


> I am not a Ferragamo gal but I will say, these look to be very well made and I'd be suprised if they were fake. Please wait for another opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These look good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you post your request here: http://http://forum.purseblog.com/t...makes-these-id-these-shoes-please-563326.html   I'm sure one of the ladies there could help you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The holes are put there by the store - some say it's to prevent returns, others say it's where the shoe has been held in place on the display - either way I believe a cobbler could fix it.



thank you so much for your opinion ! & i'll wait for another one 

thanks


----------



## ssnyder

dallas said:


> These look good.
> 
> 
> 
> These look good.




Thank you!!!


----------



## bsaylors

Hey, I bought a couple pairs of shoes from a lady that claims they are from "Nordstrom" can you please verify these? Thanks!!

Shoe 1
Shoe 1

Second Pair
Shoe 2


----------



## BeenBurned

bsaylors said:


> Hey, I bought a couple pairs of shoes from a lady that claims they are from "Nordstrom" can you please verify these? Thanks!!
> 
> Shoe 1
> Shoe 1
> 
> Second Pair
> Shoe 2


Your links didn't work. I fixed them. (*ETA*: oops. It looks like you fixed them as I posted!)

Wait for opinions on the shoes. I hope there's someone who knows Tory Burch.

http://www.enkayblog.com/realorfake/flats.JPG

http://www.enkayblog.com/realorfake/flats2.JPG

http://www.enkayblog.com/realorfake/flats3.JPG


----------



## bsaylors

Sorry! I don't know why they weren't working. I saved the files on my FTP server and used the IMG tags initially but it kept getting rid of them


----------



## dallas

betty8154 said:


> SORRY it was a typo . I wanna auth that balenciaga shoes >< what do u think ?it's auth ir not  ?



I _think_ these are authentic but please wait for a second opinion.



Lindsey9107 said:


> Thank you so much!



You're welcome.



poppopadoolde said:


> thank you so much for your opinion ! & i'll wait for another one
> 
> thanks



You're welcome.



ssnyder said:


> Thank you!!!



You're welcome.


----------



## betty8154

dallas said:


> I _think_ these are authentic but please wait for a second opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome.


 


Thank you so much !!!


----------



## haijir

Hello everyone, I hope you can help me authenticate this Lanvin ballet flats.
Item Name: AUTHENTIC LANVIN PATENT LEATHER FLATS SIZE 38.5
Listing number: 250893581597
Seller name or ID: caseystreasures2011
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250893581597
Thank you.


----------



## Maegan115

Hi!  If someone could let me know if these are legit I would appreciate it soooo much!  Thank you!  

Here are the pictures I took:
http://s1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd390/lovetoshopnyc/


----------



## mopritt

Can anyone help me with these? Thank you!!

Prada wedges
230673207685
Seller: tbg43
http://www.ebay.com/itm/230673207685?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## dallas

betty8154 said:


> Thank you so much !!!



You're welcome.




mopritt said:


> Can anyone help me with these? Thank you!!
> 
> Prada wedges
> 230673207685
> Seller: tbg43
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/230673207685?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649



These look good. Great price!


----------



## mizvoLta

Can somebody please authenticate two pairs of shoes for me? Especially the first pair.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/534/miu3.png/

and

http://imageshack.us/g/846/miu1.png/


----------



## mopritt

dallas said:


> These look good. Great price!


 
Thank you so much! I always get worried when the price is so low


----------



## dallas

mopritt said:


> Thank you so much! I always get worried when the price is so low



You're welcome. I bid on a pair of Cavalli's ages ago and couldn't believe I got them for $26 ... I darn near wet myself with excitement.


----------



## mopritt

dallas said:


> You're welcome. I bid on a pair of Cavalli's ages ago and couldn't believe I got them for $26 ... I darn near wet myself with excitement.


 
Deals like that make the shoes that much sweeter!


----------



## mimi0011

Item: YSL Tribute
Item#: 330619208854
Seller: heatherturk
Ebay Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/10000-authe...men_s_Shoes&hash=item4cfa70c496#ht_500wt_1149


Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## dallas

mimi0011 said:


> Item: YSL Tribute
> Item#: 330619208854
> Seller: heatherturk
> Ebay Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/10000-authe...men_s_Shoes&hash=item4cfa70c496#ht_500wt_1149
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help!!!




These look good and you are welcome.


----------



## mimi0011

dallas said:


> These look good and you are welcome.



Awesome!  I appreciate it again!!!


----------



## idfashion

Hi, could anyone help me look at this manolo?  The heel and stamp on the sole is a bit weird for me.  I got it from a consignment store.

Thankssssss soooo much !!!


----------



## dallas

idfashion said:


> Hi, could anyone help me look at this manolo?  The heel and stamp on the sole is a bit weird for me.  I got it from a consignment store.
> 
> Thankssssss soooo much !!!




These look good.


----------



## BagsR4Me

Hello,

I have 2 pairs of YSL Tribtoo shoes I'd like to have authenticated. Although I bought both pairs from reputable stores, I just want to confirm (since there have been stories of people retuning fakes).

1st pair


----------



## BagsR4Me

2nd pair





















Thank you so much!


----------



## siyg

Item: Womens Yves Saint Laurent YSL Charlotte Leather Black Heels Sz Eur 36.5 1/2 US 6
Seller: kitten0503
Listing #: 370545700111
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-Yves...men_s_Shoes&hash=item56463ead0f#ht_1240wt_952

Would love it if anyone could authenticate these shoes.  Also, what does the marker on the bottom mean?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## dallas

BagsR4Me said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have 2 pairs of YSL Tribtoo shoes I'd like to have authenticated. Although I bought both pairs from reputable stores, I just want to confirm (since there have been stories of people retuning fakes).
> 
> 1st pair






BagsR4Me said:


> Thank you so much!



Both authentic and you are welcome.



siyg said:


> Item: Womens Yves Saint Laurent YSL Charlotte Leather Black Heels Sz Eur 36.5 1/2 US 6
> Seller: kitten0503
> Listing #: 370545700111
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-Yves...men_s_Shoes&hash=item56463ead0f#ht_1240wt_952
> 
> Would love it if anyone could authenticate these shoes.  Also, what does the marker on the bottom mean?  Thanks in advance!



These are authentic. The mark on the sole is perhaps to indicate they were on sale?


----------



## idfashion

dallas said:


> These look good.


 
Thank you so much dallas


----------



## elga

elga said:


> It seems these were skipped over, any help authenticating? Thanks!
> 
> http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd414/elga25/DSCN0136.jpg
> 
> http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd414/elga25/DSCN0138.jpg
> 
> http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd414/elga25/DSCN0142.jpg
> 
> http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd414/elga25/DSCN0144.jpg





dallas said:


> I'm sorry but I don't know much about this style. Hopefully someone who does will chime in.



Thanks for checking, Dallas! Hopefully someone here knows the sneaker style and can help out.


----------



## pquiles

Can I get some help with these please.  Thank you.

Item:  Jimmy Choo Mary Jane
Seller: Jordynz111
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jimmy-Choo-...41499?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27beaa12bb


----------



## dallas

idfashion said:


> Thank you so much dallas



You're welcome.



elga said:


> Thanks for checking, Dallas! Hopefully someone here knows the sneaker style and can help out.



You're welcome, sorry I wasn't able to help with these. 



pquiles said:


> Can I get some help with these please.  Thank you.
> 
> Item:  Jimmy Choo Mary Jane
> Seller: Jordynz111
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jimmy-Choo-...41499?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27beaa12bb



These are authentic.


----------



## rustysgurl

I have a lovely pair of what I think are Prada strappy wedges - are they authentic?


----------



## siyg

dallas said:


> Both authentic and you are welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> These are authentic. The mark on the sole is perhaps to indicate they were on sale?



Thanks so much, Dallas!


----------



## pquiles

dallas said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome, sorry I wasn't able to help with these.
> 
> 
> 
> These are authentic.


 

Thank you Dallas.


----------



## betty8154

Item:  BALLERINA BLACK AUTH. NEW SIZE 36
Seller: lilaluxe
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/110750045326?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649

plz help me on this one><?


----------



## ESQ.

would you ladies please authenticate these for me, ty in advance!

item: Ysl tribute pumps (original)
item #: 320765454936
seller: mlern
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-black-p...men_s_Shoes&hash=item4aaf1c6a58#ht_500wt_1219


----------



## dallas

siyg said:


> Thanks so much, Dallas!



You're welcome.



pquiles said:


> Thank you Dallas.



You're welcome.



ESQ. said:


> would you ladies please authenticate these for me, ty in advance!
> 
> item: Ysl tribute pumps (original)
> item #: 320765454936
> seller: mlern
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-black-p...men_s_Shoes&hash=item4aaf1c6a58#ht_500wt_1219



So far these are looking okay, but I'd like to see clear, close-up pictures of the sole showing size and logo, and a direct (not taken from above) side-on of the shoes on a flat surface please.


----------



## meyan

Hi, i would like help in authenticating this pair. Thank you!


Item: Prada Navy Suede Loafers 38
Seller: rodeodrivedeals
Listing #:360396681150 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-NWOB-...en_s_Shoes&hash=item53e950efbe#ht_3335wt_1002


----------



## JosiePosie

Hi, could someone please authenticate these Dolce and Gabbana shoes? I've bought from this seller before and everything I've received has been authentic, but I just want to make 100% sure!

Item: DOLCE & GABBANA Metallic Dark Gray Pointed Toe Leather Heels Pumps Sz 38 8 IB
Seller: linda*s***stuff
Item Number: 380372955277
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/380372955277?...ht_1715wt_1219

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## dallas

JosiePosie said:


> Hi, could someone please authenticate these Dolce and Gabbana shoes? I've bought from this seller before and everything I've received has been authentic, but I just want to make 100% sure!
> 
> Item: DOLCE & GABBANA Metallic Dark Gray Pointed Toe Leather Heels Pumps Sz 38 8 IB
> Seller: linda*s***stuff
> Item Number: 380372955277
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/380372955277?...ht_1715wt_1219
> 
> Thanks in advance!!




These look good.


----------



## b0tn3a

Hi I just bought these on ebay but I have not payed for them yet because I got scared they might be fakes. Please authenticate these Valentinos!
Item: Valentino Garavani silk D'orsay bow pumps
Selleresignertrendsbyd
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/220866520276?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## dallas

b0tn3a said:


> Hi I just bought these on ebay but I have not payed for them yet because I got scared they might be fakes. Please authenticate these Valentinos!
> Item: Valentino Garavani silk D'orsay bow pumps
> Selleresignertrendsbyd
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/220866520276?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



I'm a little concerned about these - it may be just bad picture angles but gosh, the third picture looks as if they are different heights. Could you please ask the seller for clear, close-up pictures of the sole showing size and logo, a direct side-on of both shoes, and a close-up of the insole label?


----------



## thoang0705

Need second opinions, TIA!

Item: YSL
Seller: sa**25 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/19057829567...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_692wt_1131


Item: Gucci
Seller: stephikins 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/23067324124...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_1106wt_897


----------



## nillacobain

Are these authentic? TIA

Item: Marc by Marc Jacobs mouse flats
Pics:


----------



## dallas

thoang0705 said:


> Need second opinions, TIA!
> 
> Item: YSL
> Seller: sa**25
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/19057829567...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_692wt_1131
> 
> 
> Item: Gucci
> Seller: stephikins
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/23067324124...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_1106wt_897



1. Look okay so far, but I'd like to see some more pictures of these - a close-up of the insole and a side-on would be helpful.

2.These are authentic.


----------



## loubou7

hi  would really appreciate some help with these:

#1
Item: Black patent Prada Pumps
Listing Number: 350483621128
Seller: tgyori5o7e
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/35048362...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1106

#2
NWOB Prada Black Patent Leather Woven Wedges
290579967150
celebrityowned 
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/29057996...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_4370wt_1091

Thanks a lot !


----------



## dallas

loubou7 said:


> hi  would really appreciate some help with these:
> 
> #1
> Item: Black patent Prada Pumps
> Listing Number: 350483621128
> Seller: tgyori5o7e
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/35048362...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1106
> 
> #2
> NWOB Prada Black Patent Leather Woven Wedges
> 290579967150
> celebrityowned
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/29057996...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_4370wt_1091
> 
> Thanks a lot !




Both look good.


----------



## loubou7

dallas said:


> Both look good.



thank you


----------



## dallas

loubou7 said:


> thank you



You're welcome.


----------



## hktk

I just received boots I ordered from 6pm.com (zappo's outlet website). 
What I ordered was UGG Classic Tall Metallic Gold 
http://www.zappos.com/images/732/732...8-441695-t.jpghttp://www.Zappos.com/images/732/7329597/4998-441695-t.jpg[/Uzappos.com/images/732/7329597/4998-441695-t.jpgRL]
shown picture on the website as this

But what I received was... (see attached)
looks "short" too me, but inside label, still says "classic tall"

also the leather seems very stiff. I am not sure if it is because it's Metallic series (I only own regular suede ones from UGG).

I got such a good deal that was $55 and I don't mind keeping it as long as it is authentic UGG...


----------



## mimi0011

Item: Chanel boots
Item#: 110750371556
Ebay Seller: regyosi42
Ebay Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/11075037155...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_504wt_1134

Thanks so much, experts!


----------



## dazzlingal

Good fakes or real ones? Can you help?


----------



## thoang0705

dallas said:


> 1. Look okay so far, but I'd like to see some more pictures of these - a close-up of the insole and a side-on would be helpful.
> 
> 2.These are authentic.




Here are a few more of the YSLs, thanks dallas!


----------



## dallas

dazzlingal said:


> Good fakes or real ones? Can you help?



Can you please post another picture of the sole taken in daylight? So far, I think these are okay.



thoang0705 said:


> Here are a few more of the YSLs, thanks dallas!



These look good.


----------



## nillacobain

nillacobain said:


> Are these authentic? TIA
> 
> Item: Marc by Marc Jacobs mouse flats
> Pics:


 

Bumping my own post..... any idea about these? Thanks!


----------



## dazzlingal

dallas said:


> Can you please post another picture of the sole taken in daylight? So far, I think these are okay.
> 
> 
> 
> These look good.


Additional pics, thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

hktk said:


> I just received boots I ordered from 6pm.com (zappo's outlet website).
> What I ordered was UGG Classic Tall Metallic Gold
> http://www.zappos.com/images/732/732...8-441695-t.jpghttp://www.Zappos.com/images/732/7329597/4998-441695-t.jpg[/Uzappos.com/images/732/7329597/4998-441695-t.jpgRL]
> shown picture on the website as this
> 
> But what I received was... (see attached)
> looks "short" too me, but inside label, still says "classic tall"
> 
> also the leather seems very stiff. I am not sure if it is because it's Metallic series (I only own regular suede ones from UGG).
> 
> I got such a good deal that was $55 and I don't mind keeping it as long as it is authentic UGG...



Hmm. Interesting.

Your link to the item doesn't work and I couldn't find it on 

Zappos is reputable but I've never purchased from them and I know nada about their online outlet site, 6pm.com. 

That said, I have questions for you. 

Does the outlet site sell irregulars? What kind of return policy do they have? 

Although I can't tell from your pictures whether the boots are authentic or not, I've seen instances where legitimate stores and online sites have been victims of buy-and-switch scammers. The scammers buy the real deal and return fakes. And sometimes the switch sneaks by the store undetected and fakes can end up back on the selling floor (B&M store) or online site. 

Can you please post pictures of both sides of the size label from inside the boot? Also, please post a picture of the full sole and the box label. Is there a hologram on the tag inside the left boot? (If these are an older discontinued boot, the hologram might not be there; it's a fairly new addition as an attempt to thwart counterfeiters.)

It's possible that the boots could be seconds or irregulars and may have been mislabeled, thus they ended up at a cheap outlet price. I've seen B-grade Uggs at the Uggs outlet with obvious flaws, though not necessarily mislabeled as your boots.

The boots you received (assuming authenticity) definitely aren't the classic tall. They're the classic short.


----------



## dallas

nillacobain said:


> Bumping my own post..... any idea about these? Thanks!



Sorry, mouse flats aren't really my thing. Hopefully someone who knows these will chime in.  



dazzlingal said:


> Additional pics, thanks!




These look good.


----------



## BarbieChanel

Hello Lovely ladies, Can you please help authenticate these boots!

PRADA Dark Brown Suede Tall Boots Lambskin Lined Sz 36

clarissa4692

200547029785

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200547029785?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


AUTH Prada Tall Sport Boots 6/36

laboolli

170706941176

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170706941176?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



CHLOE flat riding boots

stavroulini1980 

270826153280

http://www.ebay.com/itm/270826153280?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## dallas

BarbieChanel said:


> Hello Lovely ladies, Can you please help authenticate these boots!
> 
> PRADA Dark Brown Suede Tall Boots Lambskin Lined Sz 36
> 
> clarissa4692
> 
> 200547029785
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/200547029785?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> 
> AUTH Prada Tall Sport Boots 6/36
> 
> laboolli
> 
> 170706941176
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/170706941176?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> CHLOE flat riding boots
> 
> stavroulini1980
> 
> 270826153280
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/270826153280?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649




1. Look good.

2. Look good.

3. Sorry, I'm not sure about these.


----------



## dazzlingal

dallas said:


> Sorry, mouse flats aren't really my thing. Hopefully someone who knows these will chime in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These look good.


Thank you dallas!  I guess I got confused by the unexpected marron color and the loose seams! Regards,


----------



## dallas

dazzlingal said:


> Thank you dallas!  I guess I got confused by the unexpected marron color and the loose seams! Regards,



You're welcome. Have to say, I noticed the stitching looked a bit shoddy in places too ... but it's nothing compared to the gruesome "needlework" that the counterfeiters try to pass off.


----------



## hellokitty99

Can someone please authenticate these Manolo and Valentino shoes.  TIA!

Item 1:
Sz 39.5-9 Manola Blahnik Black Patent Leather Open Toe Pumps Heels
houstonmomof3 
110743954097
http://www.ebay.com/itm/110743954097?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Item 2:
39.5-9 Valentino Black Patent Classic Pumps
houstonmomof3 
120704093676
http://www.ebay.com/itm/120704093676?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## dallas

hellokitty99 said:


> Can someone please authenticate these Manolo and Valentino shoes.  TIA!
> 
> Item 1:
> Sz 39.5-9 Manola Blahnik Black Patent Leather Open Toe Pumps Heels
> houstonmomof3
> 110743954097
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/110743954097?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Item 2:
> 39.5-9 Valentino Black Patent Classic Pumps
> houstonmomof3
> 120704093676
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/120704093676?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649




Both are authentic.


----------



## mimi0011

mimi0011 said:


> Item: Chanel boots
> Item#: 110750371556
> Ebay Seller: regyosi42
> Ebay Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/11075037155...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_504wt_1134
> 
> Thanks so much, experts!



Please authenticate, experts.  Thanks again!


----------



## mo.space

please authenticate these tods
thank u
http://img192.imageshack.us/slideshow/webplayer.php?id=1003804resize.jpg
the slideshow shows the pics
thanks again


----------



## parasail2005

Item: Tory Burch Brown Blue And White Size 8
Item#: 320770505239
Seller: nyla8236
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/320770505239?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1054

Item: TORY BURCH LOGO GREY FLANNEL BALLET FLATS SHOES 8 NWOB
Item#: 200659437657
Seller: rc-fifth-ave
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-LOGO-GREY-FLANNEL-BALLET-FLATS-SHOES-8-NWOB-/200659437657?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2eb83c0859#ht_3335wt_1037


Thanks!
SS


----------



## loubou7

Hi ladies!

CHANEL BLACK SHOES FLATS SZ 38 1/2
180732809053
ez12231978
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/18073280...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1106

Sorry I know there are only 3 photos, was wondering if these were the kind of shoes that could be easily identified as real/fake, if not I will contact the owner for more photos.

Thank you


----------



## lalamiller2358

Item:Manolo Blahnik Somehing Blue Shoes size 8 - 39 eur
Item #: 280750527230
Seller:gigisanfran
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Blah...27230?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item415e0912fe

Are these Fakes?


Thanks


----------



## monkeyr159

are these real?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280725345432&var
thanks


----------



## pquiles

Can I get some help authenticating these please.  Thanks.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item84b8b7301e


----------



## dallas

lalamiller2358 said:


> Item:Manolo Blahnik Somehing Blue Shoes size 8 - 39 eur
> Item #: 280750527230
> Seller:gigisanfran
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Blah...27230?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item415e0912fe
> 
> Are these Fakes?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Yes, these are fake.



pquiles said:


> Can I get some help authenticating these please.  Thanks.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item84b8b7301e




These are authentic, from a reputable seller.


----------



## pquiles

dallas said:


> These are authentic, from a reputable seller.


 
Thanks Dallas!


----------



## dallas

pquiles said:


> Thanks Dallas!




You're welcome.


----------



## pquiles

How about these?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HOT-GORGEOU...98137?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item415e0d3539


----------



## hui.capricorn

I'm the new in this site,can anyone help me to authenticating this?      http://www.ebay.com/itm/40024635946...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_7045wt_1187         thanks a lot!


----------



## hui.capricorn

and what about this ?           http://www.ebay.com/itm/19058237846...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_500wt_1203


----------



## sarah02_23

http://myinklings.multiply.com/prod..._BLACK?x_source=mplist&x_term=tory burch reva


----------



## BeenBurned

sarah02_23 said:


> http://myinklings.multiply.com/prod..._BLACK?x_source=mplist&x_term=tory burch reva


Someone asked a question about authenticity and the listing states at the bottom that they're replicas.


----------



## loubou7

loubou7 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> CHANEL BLACK SHOES FLATS SZ 38 1/2
> 180732809053
> ez12231978
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/18073280...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1106
> 
> Sorry I know there are only 3 photos, was wondering if these were the kind of shoes that could be easily identified as real/fake, if not I will contact the owner for more photos.
> 
> Thank you



Sorry just bumping mine up, not sure if you saw it ?


----------



## mo.space

mo.space said:


> please authenticate these tods
> thank u
> http://img192.imageshack.us/slideshow/webplayer.php?id=1003804resize.jpg
> the slideshow shows the pics
> thanks again



Hi
my request got overlooked, please help :flower:
thanks


----------



## parasail2005

parasail2005 said:


> Item: Tory Burch Brown Blue And White Size 8
> Item#: 320770505239
> Seller: nyla8236
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/320770505239?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1054
> 
> Item: TORY BURCH LOGO GREY FLANNEL BALLET FLATS SHOES 8 NWOB
> Item#: 200659437657
> Seller: rc-fifth-ave
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-LOGO-GREY-FLANNEL-BALLET-FLATS-SHOES-8-NWOB-/200659437657?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2eb83c0859#ht_3335wt_1037
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> SS


I think my request got overlooked. Thanks!


----------



## dallas

pquiles said:


> How about these?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HOT-GORGEOU...98137?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item415e0d3539



I would need to see detailed pictures of the actual shoes.



hui.capricorn said:


> I'm the new in this site,can anyone help me to authenticating this?      http://www.ebay.com/itm/40024635946...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_7045wt_1187         thanks a lot!



Welcome to the forum. These look to be authentic.



hui.capricorn said:


> and what about this ?           http://www.ebay.com/itm/19058237846...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_500wt_1203



Please ask the seller for clear, close up pictures of the insole, sole and the toe  box.



loubou7 said:


> Sorry just bumping mine up, not sure if you saw it ?



Sorry, yes I saw it, I was hoping a Chanel expert would chime in. Please ask the seller for more detailed pictures and I'll see if I can help. 



mo.space said:


> Hi
> my request got overlooked, please help :flower:
> thanks



Sorry, I don't know that brand very well.



parasail2005 said:


> I think my request got overlooked. Thanks!



Please wait for our Tory Burch expert to chime in.


----------



## hui.capricorn

thanks for answering my questions.thanks very very much~~~
Are these real?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ry=53557&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_3575wt_1185


----------



## dallas

hui.capricorn said:


> thanks for answering my questions.thanks very very much~~~
> Are these real?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ry=53557&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_3575wt_1185



You're welcome. 

Please wait for *BeenBurned* to give her opinion on these Uggs.


----------



## BeenBurned

hui.capricorn said:


> thanks for answering my questions.thanks very very much~~~
> Are these real?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ry=53557&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_3575wt_1185


Please request additional pictures of both sides of the inside label with the size and style information, a picture of the label on the box, a straight-on clear closeup picture of the Uggs label on the back of the heel.

For the tag inside the boot, suggest to the seller that she fold down the top of the boot so the fur and label are on the outside. It's easier to take a picture that way.


----------



## mo.space

mo.space said:


> please authenticate these tods
> thank u
> http://img192.imageshack.us/slideshow/webplayer.php?id=1003804resize.jpg
> the slideshow shows the pics
> thanks again



Can anyone help with tod's?

thanks dallas


----------



## thoang0705

Second opinions on these Guccis, TIA!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...en_s_Shoes&hash=item19c9748d7e#ht_1379wt_1058


----------



## hui.capricorn

BeenBurned said:


> Please request additional pictures of both sides of the inside label with the size and style information, a picture of the label on the box, a straight-on clear closeup picture of the Uggs label on the back of the heel.
> 
> For the tag inside the boot, suggest to the seller that she fold down the top of the boot so the fur and label are on the outside. It's easier to take a picture that way.



Thanks for your aply,I'll request more detail from the seller.
And can you anthenticate these pair of boots for me?
I'm really sorry that I have so many questions to trouble you&#65281;
pictures&#65306;
http://img4.ph.126.net/lh1iQ0w3TMPfxuTuumNxyA==/1164180503692275454.jpg
http://img0.ph.126.net/mrunAITuzp2Q5A1BdcHDFg==/653303420962439270.jpg
http://img0.ph.126.net/ylPBXeDfIGd5lW6BVRewxg==/2489646169022755480.jpg
http://img2.ph.126.net/LDoG7nfq4lRPq_DOWmKvSw==/60798594986507112.jpg
http://img0.ph.126.net/6uongBMps526NAfLC79ZOQ==/60798594986506720.jpg
http://img6.ph.126.net/4GS-x1Prc_I4PhwSGNdmBQ==/2788291119312764306.jpg
http://img7.ph.126.net/6XnJTOFmvHunV8HHNPj6AQ==/2395633526801395867.jpg
http://img1.ph.126.net/Qarl0bX0ylYOBxEjA5v3Qw==/2607021234311105011.jpg
http://img4.ph.126.net/fPRO_PwYrQnrVHFprzCjmw==/2607021234311104644.jpg


----------



## hui.capricorn

hui.capricorn said:


> Thanks for your aply,I'll request more detail from the seller.
> And can you anthenticate these pair of boots for me?
> I'm really sorry that I have so many questions to trouble you&#65281;
> pictures&#65306;
> http://img4.ph.126.net/lh1iQ0w3TMPfxuTuumNxyA==/1164180503692275454.jpg
> http://img0.ph.126.net/mrunAITuzp2Q5A1BdcHDFg==/653303420962439270.jpg
> http://img0.ph.126.net/ylPBXeDfIGd5lW6BVRewxg==/2489646169022755480.jpg
> http://img2.ph.126.net/LDoG7nfq4lRPq_DOWmKvSw==/60798594986507112.jpg
> http://img0.ph.126.net/6uongBMps526NAfLC79ZOQ==/60798594986506720.jpg
> http://img6.ph.126.net/4GS-x1Prc_I4PhwSGNdmBQ==/2788291119312764306.jpg
> http://img7.ph.126.net/6XnJTOFmvHunV8HHNPj6AQ==/2395633526801395867.jpg
> http://img1.ph.126.net/Qarl0bX0ylYOBxEjA5v3Qw==/2607021234311105011.jpg
> http://img4.ph.126.net/fPRO_PwYrQnrVHFprzCjmw==/2607021234311104644.jpg





sorry,I mean thanks for your "reply"not "aply",a embarrassed mistake......


----------



## BeenBurned

hui.capricorn said:


> Thanks for your aply,I'll request more detail from the seller.
> And can you anthenticate these pair of boots for me?
> I'm really sorry that I have so many questions to trouble you&#65281;
> pictures&#65306;
> http://img4.ph.126.net/lh1iQ0w3TMPfxuTuumNxyA==/1164180503692275454.jpg
> http://img0.ph.126.net/mrunAITuzp2Q5A1BdcHDFg==/653303420962439270.jpg
> http://img0.ph.126.net/ylPBXeDfIGd5lW6BVRewxg==/2489646169022755480.jpg
> http://img2.ph.126.net/LDoG7nfq4lRPq_DOWmKvSw==/60798594986507112.jpg
> http://img0.ph.126.net/6uongBMps526NAfLC79ZOQ==/60798594986506720.jpg
> http://img6.ph.126.net/4GS-x1Prc_I4PhwSGNdmBQ==/2788291119312764306.jpg
> http://img7.ph.126.net/6XnJTOFmvHunV8HHNPj6AQ==/2395633526801395867.jpg
> http://img1.ph.126.net/Qarl0bX0ylYOBxEjA5v3Qw==/2607021234311105011.jpg
> http://img4.ph.126.net/fPRO_PwYrQnrVHFprzCjmw==/2607021234311104644.jpg


I'm sorry but those links don't show pictures of boots. It looks like a Chinese website and most of the pictures are website thumbnails.


----------



## dallas

thoang0705 said:


> Second opinions on these Guccis, TIA!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...en_s_Shoes&hash=item19c9748d7e#ht_1379wt_1058




These are authentic.


----------



## hui.capricorn

BeenBurned said:


> I'm sorry but those links don't show pictures of boots. It looks like a Chinese website and most of the pictures are website thumbnails.



I&#8216;m really sorry,I'll try it again.
https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-MFdBsACGFN8/TpUAjcXG_KI/AAAAAAAAAA8/MKqEirVh3Sg/s640/IMG_4049.jpg
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-_6qgPJfMypY/TpUAcQAE75I/AAAAAAAAAA0/u2KHhUNlMcc/s512/IMG_4040.jpg
https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-RLd0ebUnyZw/TpT_dqliFSI/AAAAAAAAAAs/SnOItQev7v0/s512/IMG_4041.jpg
https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-v0NCKTsx6B4/TpUBvtL2RZI/AAAAAAAAABE/9jjTwow4Fug/s512/IMG_4042.jpg
https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-9TGs12ku-3k/TpUBxY_6FxI/AAAAAAAAABU/KsBF7CQJxWA/s640/IMG_4043.jpg
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-gfYvKMb8wwI/TpUBwxZOc7I/AAAAAAAAABM/NHQfz-Y27as/s512/IMG_4044.jpg
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-NFEITg5Yrg8/TpUDrkePj1I/AAAAAAAAABk/Zvy2_fk9jBo/s640/IMG_4045.jpg
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-IHMyDAyq5WI/TpUDq-Qy2LI/AAAAAAAAABc/cf0JcAejFK8/s640/IMG_4046.jpg
https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-sNPY_tQcdYg/TpUDyYjnmDI/AAAAAAAAABs/88yoZYKLeVk/s512/IMG_4047.jpg
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-By2kR0zF72E/TpUEBKANlOI/AAAAAAAAAB0/ZWrPEB0vmO4/s512/IMG_4048.jpg
Can you see them now&#65311;


----------



## BeenBurned

hui.capricorn said:


> I&#8216;m really sorry,I'll try it again.
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-MFdBsACGFN8/TpUAjcXG_KI/AAAAAAAAAA8/MKqEirVh3Sg/s640/IMG_4049.jpg
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-_6qgPJfMypY/TpUAcQAE75I/AAAAAAAAAA0/u2KHhUNlMcc/s512/IMG_4040.jpg
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-RLd0ebUnyZw/TpT_dqliFSI/AAAAAAAAAAs/SnOItQev7v0/s512/IMG_4041.jpg
> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-v0NCKTsx6B4/TpUBvtL2RZI/AAAAAAAAABE/9jjTwow4Fug/s512/IMG_4042.jpg
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-9TGs12ku-3k/TpUBxY_6FxI/AAAAAAAAABU/KsBF7CQJxWA/s640/IMG_4043.jpg
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-gfYvKMb8wwI/TpUBwxZOc7I/AAAAAAAAABM/NHQfz-Y27as/s512/IMG_4044.jpg
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-NFEITg5Yrg8/TpUDrkePj1I/AAAAAAAAABk/Zvy2_fk9jBo/s640/IMG_4045.jpg
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-IHMyDAyq5WI/TpUDq-Qy2LI/AAAAAAAAABc/cf0JcAejFK8/s640/IMG_4046.jpg
> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-sNPY_tQcdYg/TpUDyYjnmDI/AAAAAAAAABs/88yoZYKLeVk/s512/IMG_4047.jpg
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-By2kR0zF72E/TpUEBKANlOI/AAAAAAAAAB0/ZWrPEB0vmO4/s512/IMG_4048.jpg
> Can you see them now&#65311;


These boots look fine.

but that's not the same pair of boots you asked about here (post #5100): http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/authenticate-those-shoes-32044-340.html#post20107843


----------



## hui.capricorn

BeenBurned said:


> These boots look fine.
> 
> but that's not the same pair of boots you asked about here (post #5100): http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/authenticate-those-shoes-32044-340.html#post20107843



There&#8217;re not the same boots.The first one is which I want to bid .
The second one is which I had bought online last week~~~~
Thanks a lot!
Your reply is very helpful to me~O(&#8745;_&#8745O~


----------



## BeenBurned

hui.capricorn said:


> Therere not the same boots.The first one is which I what to bid .
> The second one is which I had bought online last week~~~~
> Thanks a lot!
> Your reply is very helpful to me~O(&#8745;_&#8745O~


Ah, okay. Please don't bid on the others unless the seller will send you the pictures that are necessary to authenticate them.


----------



## hui.capricorn

BeenBurned said:


> Ah, okay. Please don't bid on the others unless the seller will send you the pictures that are necessary to authenticate them.



I got it&#65292;thanks again


----------



## BeenBurned

hui.capricorn said:


> I got it&#65292;thanks again


You're welcome.


----------



## hellokitty99

dallas said:


> Both are authentic.




thanks!


----------



## dallas

hellokitty99 said:


> thanks!




You're welcome.


----------



## BarbieChanel

Hello Ladies, Please help me authenticate these boots! 


AUTHENTIC PRADA WOMEN WINTER SUEDE BOOTS LEATHER 5 NEW

130585718160

r.palms98

http://www.ebay.com/itm/13058571816...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_3917wt_1269


Prada Brown Suede Boots w/ White Stitching Size 37

dreamcloset

250908465974

http://www.ebay.com/itm/25090846597...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_3726wt_1035


----------



## BeenBurned

Item: Gucci sneakers
Seller: *Arienne*
Link: http://www.listia.com/auction/2689520-gucci-designer-shoes-mens-13

Are these sneakers authentic Gucci? TIA!


----------



## dallas

BarbieChanel said:


> Hello Ladies, Please help me authenticate these boots!
> 
> 
> AUTHENTIC PRADA WOMEN WINTER SUEDE BOOTS LEATHER 5 NEW
> 
> 130585718160
> 
> r.palms98
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/13058571816...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_3917wt_1269
> 
> 
> Prada Brown Suede Boots w/ White Stitching Size 37
> 
> dreamcloset
> 
> 250908465974
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/25090846597...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_3726wt_1035




Both look good.



BeenBurned said:


> Item: Gucci sneakers
> Seller: *Arienne*
> Link: http://www.listia.com/auction/2689520-gucci-designer-shoes-mens-13
> 
> Are these sneakers authentic Gucci? TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll116/MNPID/Authentication%20Re[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> They look good to me.


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by BeenBurned  
Item: Gucci sneakers
Seller: Arienne
Link: http://www.listia.com/auction/268952...-shoes-mens-13

Are these sneakers authentic Gucci? TIA!

http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/l...uccishoes1.png
http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll116/MNPID/Authentication%20Re
[quote="dallas, post: 20128899"]


They look good to me.[/QUOTE]
Thank you!


----------



## lmdb23

I have a friend who has those & I know hers are real. Yours look to be identical. She purchased hers in Boston. I'll take a better look at hers next time and compare with your pics. What makes you think yours aren't the real deal?


----------



## dallas

BeenBurned said:


> Originally Posted by BeenBurned
> 
> Thank you!




You're welcome.


----------



## loubou7

Hi ladies! If you could help me out with:

Gucci NEW Womens Pump High Heels Brown BHFO 38
290618076106
bhexpress
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Gucci-NE...en_s_Shoes&hash=item43aa2febca#ht_1484wt_1309

Much appreciated!


----------



## dallas

loubou7 said:


> Hi ladies! If you could help me out with:
> 
> Gucci NEW Womens Pump High Heels Brown BHFO 38
> 290618076106
> bhexpress
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Gucci-NE...en_s_Shoes&hash=item43aa2febca#ht_1484wt_1309
> 
> Much appreciated!



These are authentic, but please note they are a size 37.5 not 38.


----------



## loubou7

dallas said:


> These are authentic, but please note they are a size 37.5 not 38.



thank you for pointing that out !


----------



## dallas

loubou7 said:


> thank you for pointing that out !




You're welcome.


----------



## sarah02_23

are the authentic?
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-Authent...8?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3a6b2460ba


----------



## mmingo

Hi! Can someone please authenticate these Jimmy Choo Sora Uggs for me?
Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

mmingo said:


> Hi! Can someone please authenticate these Jimmy Choo Sora Uggs for me?
> Thank you!


Is there an ebay (or other site) listing that the boots came from? 

The pictures aren't large to see important details. Perhaps uploading to photobucket and posting the IMG links will show the full sized pictures. 

In addition to those that you've posted, please post both sides of the size/style tag from inside the boot. If there's a box, post a picture of the label.


----------



## mmingo

The hologram does say UGG and the ebay listing is too old so it is unavailable. I've uploaded the photos to photobucket, I hope these work for you. Thanks again for your input! 

http://s1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa354/mesamingo/


----------



## BeenBurned

mmingo said:


> Hi! Can someone please authenticate these Jimmy Choo Sora Uggs for me?
> Thank you!





mmingo said:


> The hologram does say UGG and the ebay listing is too old so it is unavailable. I've uploaded the photos to photobucket, I hope these work for you. Thanks again for your input!
> 
> http://s1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa354/mesamingo/


I think they look good. (The hologram should be only on the left boot, right?)


----------



## mmingo

Yes, there is no hologram on the right boot.


----------



## BeenBurned

mmingo said:


> Yes, there is no hologram on the right boot.


That's good! Again, I'm sure the boots are authentic.


----------



## mlh223

*Classic Black Manolo Blahnik Kitten Heels*

*260863111648*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/260863111648?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
*lmg13*

*More pics http://s1106.photobucket.com/albums/h364/mlh223/Manolo blk kitten slings/*


*Thank you!*


----------



## mlh223

mlh223 said:


> Hi.  Do you want me to post more pictures of the Chanel blk and wht heels?  Is there anyone else who can help verify before I put money into cleaning them up?  Thanks.


I added additional pics to the blk & wht Chanel pumps page.  I hope this helps.

http://s1106.photobucket.com/albums/h364/mlh223/Chanel blk and wht shoe/


----------



## parasail2005

*Please Authenticas these Revas*
Item: Tory Burch Reva Ballet Flat Size 8
Item#: 120790610681
Seller: whtodd51
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/120790610681?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Item: Tory Burch Reva Flannel Light Gray
Item#: 250910724458
Seller: myfaith777
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/250910724458?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Item: 100% AUTHENTIC TORY BURCH BALLET FLATS SNAKESKIN. SIZE 7.5
Item#: 250910587953
Seller: annie_304 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/250910587953?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

*Thanks in advance!!!*


----------



## dallas

mlh223 said:


> *Classic Black Manolo Blahnik Kitten Heels*
> 
> *260863111648*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/260863111648?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> *lmg13*
> 
> *More pics http://s1106.photobucket.com/albums/h364/mlh223/Manolo blk kitten slings/*
> 
> 
> *Thank you!*




These are authentic.



mlh223 said:


> I added additional pics to the blk & wht Chanel pumps page.  I hope this helps.
> 
> http://s1106.photobucket.com/albums/h364/mlh223/Chanel blk and wht shoe/




I'm quite sure these are authentic.


----------



## loubou7

Chanel boots
Item #:	220871073747
Edropoff
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com.au/viewitem?itemId=220871073747&index=3&nav=WATCHING&nid=57704672396

TIA & much appreciated!!


----------



## loubou7

I couldn't see the usual 'edit' button, so sorry about the second post, but here is the full address:
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/220871073747?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## NazM

Hi ladies!
Can someone authenticate these Ugg boots for me?
Thanks!

Item: Ugg boots, classic tall wool knit 5824 4.5​
Seller: ripcurl247
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ugg-boots...16196?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item415e151ce4

Thanks!


----------



## NazM

And this pair as well:

Item: Tall UGG swell boot brown
Seller: em050112
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tall-Ugg-...men_s_Shoes&hash=item25685cd0d8#ht_500wt_1202

Thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

NazM said:


> Hi ladies!
> Can someone authenticate these Ugg boots for me?
> Thanks!
> 
> Item: Ugg boots, classic tall wool knit 5824 4.5
> Seller: ripcurl247
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ugg-boots...16196?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item415e151ce4
> 
> Thanks!


More pictures are needed showing clear pictures of the label on the back of the heels, the sole, both sides of the size tag inside the boots, closeup of the braided trim, and a picture of the binding that connects the sole to the upper of the boot. 

Without knowing (yet) whether the boots are authentic, I'm always a bit skeptical when sellers have private listings, especially those that start listings very low and/or sell some highly faked brands. 

I like to be able to check a seller's history for fakes, shilling, etc. (as well as the listing in question) and with private listings, we lose that ability.


----------



## BeenBurned

NazM said:


> And this pair as well:
> 
> Item: Tall UGG swell boot brown
> Seller: em050112
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tall-Ugg-...men_s_Shoes&hash=item25685cd0d8#ht_500wt_1202
> 
> Thanks


Same pictures as above are needed with the exception of the braiding and the part where the upper and sole meet.


----------



## Blake887

Hey! Can someone please authenticate those Tory Burch Reva flats? I'm really sceptical because of the logo on the inner sole.. I havent seen it painted silver like this before.. isn't ist usually just embossed?

Thanks!!

server4.kleiderkreisel.de/images/item_photos/00450/30313/Tory_1.jpg?1318153709

server5.kleiderkreisel.de/images/item_photos/00450/30404/Tory_2.jpg?1318153741

server5.kleiderkreisel.de/images/item_photos/00450/30411/Tory_3.jpg?1318153742


----------



## dallas

loubou7 said:


> I couldn't see the usual 'edit' button, so sorry about the second post, but here is the full address:
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/220871073747?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649




These look good.


----------



## hotnsexypris

hi there i want to buy this pair of CHANEL metallic gate lambskin platform sandal w/ charms can you let me know if they are auth thank you  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/400243154909?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## loubou7

dallas said:


> These look good.



thank you, unfortunately the bidding had finished =/ oh well!

could you let me know about these please?

CHANEL black leather twisted heel ankle boots shoes
220871534745
namebrandoutlet4320 
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/22087153...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_5017wt_1075

TIA!


----------



## dallas

hotnsexypris said:


> hi there i want to buy this pair of CHANEL metallic gate lambskin platform sandal w/ charms can you let me know if they are auth thank you  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/400243154909?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649




I think these are okay, but please wait for a second opinion.



loubou7 said:


> thank you, unfortunately the bidding had finished =/ oh well!
> 
> could you let me know about these please?
> 
> CHANEL black leather twisted heel ankle boots shoes
> 220871534745
> namebrandoutlet4320
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/22087153...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_5017wt_1075
> 
> TIA!




These look to be authentic.


----------



## JetSetGo!

hotnsexypris said:


> hi there i want to buy this pair of CHANEL metallic gate lambskin platform sandal w/ charms can you let me know if they are auth thank you  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/400243154909?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Authentic


----------



## pquiles

Hello... can I get some help with these please. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/JIMMY-CHOO-...46249?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item35b5ef9da9

and

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jimmy-Choo-...64795?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item19c98bccfb

and

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jimmy-Choo-...61783?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c1fc61df7

and

http://www.ebay.com/itm/JIMMY-CHOO-...44513?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27bf1f9ca1

lastly....
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jimmy-Choo-...51317?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item5890434b35


----------



## NazM

BeenBurned said:


> More pictures are needed showing clear pictures of the label on the back of the heels, the sole, both sides of the size tag inside the boots, closeup of the braided trim, and a picture of the binding that connects the sole to the upper of the boot.
> 
> Without knowing (yet) whether the boots are authentic, I'm always a bit skeptical when sellers have private listings, especially those that start listings very low and/or sell some highly faked brands.
> 
> I like to be able to check a seller's history for fakes, shilling, etc. (as well as the listing in question) and with private listings, we lose that ability.




Thanks 
I got these pictures from the seller:


----------



## dallas

pquiles said:


> Hello... can I get some help with these please.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/JIMMY-CHOO-...46249?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item35b5ef9da9
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jimmy-Choo-...64795?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item19c98bccfb
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jimmy-Choo-...61783?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c1fc61df7
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/JIMMY-CHOO-...44513?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27bf1f9ca1
> 
> lastly....
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jimmy-Choo-...51317?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item5890434b35



All authentic. Auctions 2 & 3 are the same shoe and seller. 

And the last pair ... ohh la la!


----------



## BeenBurned

NazM said:


> Thanks
> I got these pictures from the seller:


They look good.


----------



## NazM

BeenBurned said:


> They look good.



Thanks again!


----------



## BeenBurned

NazM said:


> Thanks again!


 You're very welcome. (It nice to see that someone got authentic Uggs. The fakes are so prevalent.)


----------



## hotnsexypris

JetSetGo! said:


> Authentic


    thank you so much


----------



## hotnsexypris

dallas said:


> I think these are okay, but please wait for a second opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These look to be authentic.


thanks soo much cant wait to get them


----------



## dallas

hotnsexypris said:


> thanks soo much cant wait to get them




You're welcome. Wear them in good health.


----------



## hui.capricorn

Can someone please authenticate these Salvatore Ferragamo for me&#65311;
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...K2ZI/s512/%25E9%259E%258B%25E5%25AD%25901.jpg
https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...nHfk/s512/%25E9%259E%258B%25E5%25AD%25902.jpg
https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-..._i2E/s512/%25E9%259E%258B%25E5%25AD%25903.jpg
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...Mh0I/s512/%25E9%259E%258B%25E5%25AD%25904.jpg
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...KBZxE/s640/%25E9%259E%258B%25E5%25AD%2590.jpg


----------



## trumanfinn

Hi! I posted these in the Tory Burch forum, but I don't think there's anyone there..lol
I also bought them in orange from a different seller, don't have those ones yet, so can't post my own pics, but would love an opinion!

First...the orange ones...
Item- TB orange rainboots
Seller: deals2come
Item number- 220873795486
Link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/22087379548...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_2897wt_1270

These are the ones that I have already received...will post my own pics. The tag on the box that says "$150" looks off to me, though, when I compare it to other listings..weird? And there is some kind of gooey discolored mess on the back of the heels???

Item- Tory Burch black/ grey rainboots
Seller- bigben52582
Item number- 370542777908
Link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/37054277790...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_527wt_1037

My pics...










continued....


----------



## trumanfinn

Tory Burch boots continued..


----------



## baxa17

Can anyone help me authenticate this pair?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-NIB-BLA...en_s_Shoes&hash=item519b4f412c#ht_4866wt_1042

Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

trumanfinn said:


> Hi! I posted these in the Tory Burch forum, but I don't think there's anyone there..lol
> I also bought them in orange from a different seller, don't have those ones yet, so can't post my own pics, but would love an opinion!
> 
> First...the orange ones...
> Item- TB orange rainboots
> Seller: deals2come
> Item number- 220873795486
> Link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/22087379548...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_2897wt_1270
> 
> These are the ones that I have already received...will post my own pics. The tag on the box that says "$150" looks off to me, though, when I compare it to other listings..weird? And there is some kind of gooey discolored mess on the back of the heels???
> 
> Item- Tory Burch black/ grey rainboots
> Seller- bigben52582
> Item number- 370542777908
> Link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/37054277790...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_527wt_1037
> 
> My pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> continued....


Let me start by saying I'm not a TB expert and only know the few items I have of my own. I have no idea whether the boots you got from bigben52582 are authentic or not. 

But I've done a side by side comparison of your box vs. 2 different boots that I've bought. In my picture, the boots on the left came from Nordstrom's Rack and the booties on the right were from Off-Fifth. (The Off 5th ones had the price ripped off.)

I see a big difference in the fonts of mine vs. yours.

Another comment concerns the seller, bigben52582. I have no idea whether the guy sells authentic or not because he has a long history of picture theft, both from ebay sellers (in the past) and now from Japanese websites. If you do a search of his seller ID, you'll see that in the AT Coach forum, we've recommended against him because there's no way of knowing what the buyer will get when the seller steals pictures. 

Here's a side-by-side of the box labels. I hope this helps in some way:
(If you'd like, I can send you larger pictures if you want them in the event of a dispute. The bigger pictures show the differences more distinctly.)


----------



## dallas

baxa17 said:


> Can anyone help me authenticate this pair?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-NIB-BLA...en_s_Shoes&hash=item519b4f412c#ht_4866wt_1042
> 
> Thanks!




These look good.


----------



## hui.capricorn

hui.capricorn said:


> Can someone please authenticate these Salvatore Ferragamo for me&#65311;
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...K2ZI/s512/%25E9%259E%258B%25E5%25AD%25901.jpg
> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...nHfk/s512/%25E9%259E%258B%25E5%25AD%25902.jpg
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-..._i2E/s512/%25E9%259E%258B%25E5%25AD%25903.jpg
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...Mh0I/s512/%25E9%259E%258B%25E5%25AD%25904.jpg
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...KBZxE/s640/%25E9%259E%258B%25E5%25AD%2590.jpg




can anyone help me authenticate these Salvatore Ferragamo flats&#65311;


----------



## loubou7

CHANEL floral sculptural wood platform heels 39 9
250908521151
overflowingclosetofmine 
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/25090852...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1324

thank you!!


----------



## snoesje

Can someone tell me if these Uggs are authentic?

http://www.ebay.it/itm/130583127688?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## trumanfinn

BeenBurned said:


> Let me start by saying I'm not a TB expert and only know the few items I have of my own. I have no idea whether the boots you got from bigben52582 are authentic or not.
> 
> But I've done a side by side comparison of your box vs. 2 different boots that I've bought. In my picture, the boots on the left came from Nordstrom's Rack and the booties on the right were from Off-Fifth. (The Off 5th ones had the price ripped off.)
> 
> I see a big difference in the fonts of mine vs. yours.
> 
> Another comment concerns the seller, bigben52582. I have no idea whether the guy sells authentic or not because he has a long history of picture theft, both from ebay sellers (in the past) and now from Japanese websites. If you do a search of his seller ID, you'll see that in the AT Coach forum, we've recommended against him because there's no way of knowing what the buyer will get when the seller steals pictures.
> 
> Here's a side-by-side of the box labels. I hope this helps in some way:
> (If you'd like, I can send you larger pictures if you want them in the event of a dispute. The bigger pictures show the differences more distinctly.)



Oh man...do you have any idea how I can have these authenticated for sure? I checked his toolhaus fb, lots of complaints, but not many on authenticity. I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## mlh223

*Manolo Blahnik Pump snake 37.5 - 4inch heel*

260874529861
*sioufim* 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260874529861&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## BeenBurned

snoesje said:


> Can someone tell me if these Uggs are authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.it/itm/130583127688?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


I don't think the boots are authentic although the seller _might_ have used an authentic box as a prop, presumably to fool buyers. (Note that the box isn't even correct for the boots in the listing. The box shows chestnut but the boots are black.)

There are several things wrong with the boots although if you can request the seller to send additional pictures of all sides of the size/style tags from inside both boots, that can help confirm.


----------



## mlh223

*1) $750 Jimmy Choo Nude Patent Leather Platform Pumps Heels size 37*

200663922192
*hughie8465* 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200663922192

2) 
*Jimmy Choo Womens Shoes Size 36 1/2 Pewter Color Heels*

330627087453
*samboosak* 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jimmy-Choo-...87453?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4cfae8fc5d

3) Authentic Jimmy Choo Nova Glitter Leather Peep Toe Pumps
220875244682
*esavings247*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-J...44682?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item336d30c48a


----------



## BeenBurned

trumanfinn said:


> Tory Burch boots continued..





BeenBurned said:


> Let me start by saying I'm not a TB expert and only know the few items I have of my own. I have no idea whether the boots you got from bigben52582 are authentic or not.
> 
> But I've done a side by side comparison of your box vs. 2 different boots that I've bought. In my picture, the boots on the left came from Nordstrom's Rack and the booties on the right were from Off-Fifth. (The Off 5th ones had the price ripped off.)
> 
> I see a big difference in the fonts of mine vs. yours.
> 
> Another comment concerns the seller, bigben52582. I have no idea whether the guy sells authentic or not because he has a long history of picture theft, both from ebay sellers (in the past) and now from Japanese websites. If you do a search of his seller ID, you'll see that in the AT Coach forum, we've recommended against him because there's no way of knowing what the buyer will get when the seller steals pictures.
> 
> Here's a side-by-side of the box labels. I hope this helps in some way:
> (If you'd like, I can send you larger pictures if you want them in the event of a dispute. The bigger pictures show the differences more distinctly.)





trumanfinn said:


> Oh man...do you have any idea how I can have these authenticated for sure? I checked his toolhaus fb, lots of complaints, but not many on authenticity. I'm not sure what to do.


I'm sorry but I'm not much help as far as knowing who can authenticate TB shoes. (Maybe Dallas might know.)

Unfortunately, most buyers don't know how to research sellers' histories and pictures so they have no way of knowing whether the seller uses his/her own pictures or whether what they see in a listing is what they'll get. And until there's a discrepancy, he gets away with it. Grrr. 

If this were my purchase, unless the boots were a steal, I'd probably return them and request a full refund INCLUDING shipping in both directions. 

As you pointed out, although his toolhaus doesn't imply fakes, there are an exceptionally high number of comments indicating that the buyers didn't get the items pictured. And that's not surprising, since he uses stolen pictures. 

This seller needs to learn that every listing should show his buyers the actual item. Had he shown all the necessary pictures of the boots, you either wouldn't have purchased them or if you had, you'd know what to expect. 

Again, whether they're authentic or not, I don't know, but they certainly don't seem to be "as described." 

Good luck.


----------



## mlh223

*JIMMY CHOO Light Purple Mauve Leather Pointy Toe Lace Slides Heels SZ 37.5 7.5*

310351542329
*linda*s***stuff* 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/JIMMY-CHOO-...42329?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item484264b839


----------



## dallas

mlh223 said:


> *Manolo Blahnik Pump snake 37.5 - 4inch heel*
> 
> 260874529861
> *sioufim*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260874529861&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123




So far these look good, but could you please ask the seller for clear, close-up pictures of the sole showing size and logo, and the insole.



mlh223 said:


> *1) $750 Jimmy Choo Nude Patent Leather Platform Pumps Heels size 37*
> 
> 200663922192
> *hughie8465*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200663922192
> 
> 2)
> *Jimmy Choo Womens Shoes Size 36 1/2 Pewter Color Heels*
> 
> 330627087453
> *samboosak*
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jimmy-Choo-...87453?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4cfae8fc5d
> 
> 3) Authentic Jimmy Choo Nova Glitter Leather Peep Toe Pumps
> 220875244682
> *esavings247*
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-J...44682?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item336d30c48a




These look good so far, but I'd like to see close-up pictures of the soles please (all 3 pairs.) 



mlh223 said:


> *JIMMY CHOO Light Purple Mauve Leather Pointy Toe Lace Slides Heels SZ 37.5 7.5*
> 
> 310351542329
> *linda*s***stuff*
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/JIMMY-CHOO-...42329?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item484264b839




These are authentic.


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello,
May someone take a look at these for me?  TIA

item: YSL tribute
seller: eskass
item: 130589200279
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-ST-LAU...?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item64201116b8


----------



## dallas

soleilbrun said:


> Hello,
> May someone take a look at these for me?  TIA
> 
> item: YSL tribute
> seller: eskass
> item: 130589200279
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-ST-LAU...?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item64201116b8




Could you please ask the seller for clear, close up pictures of the sole showing size and logo and another of the insole please?


----------



## hui.capricorn

Can someone please authenticate these Salvatore Ferragamo for me&#65311;
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-s...AD%25901.jpg
https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-j...AD%25902.jpg
https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-g...AD%25903.jpg
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-i...AD%25904.jpg
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-K...5AD%2590.jpg

thanks very much&#65281;&#65281;


----------



## snoesje

BeenBurned said:


> I don't think the boots are authentic although the seller _might_ have used an authentic box as a prop, presumably to fool buyers. (Note that the box isn't even correct for the boots in the listing. The box shows chestnut but the boots are black.)
> 
> There are several things wrong with the boots although if you can request the seller to send additional pictures of all sides of the size/style tags from inside both boots, that can help confirm.



Thank you. I notice the "wrong" box too.


----------



## zon

can you please tell me if these are authentic, go them on ebay so not sure
thank you


----------



## tinglin

Hi Ladies! Your help is greatly appreciated! 

Name: YSL LADIES NUDE HEELS LAUREN 100 PUMP RRP £400
Seller: hotwetchick69
Item number: 160666381327
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-LADIE...men_s_Shoes&hash=item2568766c0f#ht_506wt_1286


----------



## BeenBurned

zon said:


> can you please tell me if these are authentic, go them on ebay so not sure
> thank you


So far, they appear to be okay. But please post pictures of both sides of all the size/style tags from inside the left boot. 

Also, it's helpful to see the original listing if you can post a link.


----------



## dallas

tinglin said:


> Hi Ladies! Your help is greatly appreciated!
> 
> Name: YSL LADIES NUDE HEELS LAUREN 100 PUMP RRP £400
> Seller: hotwetchick69
> Item number: 160666381327
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YSL-LADIE...men_s_Shoes&hash=item2568766c0f#ht_506wt_1286




These look good.


----------



## mlh223

dallas said:


> So far these look good, but could you please ask the seller for clear, close-up pictures of the sole showing size and logo, and the insole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These look good so far, but I'd like to see close-up pictures of the soles please (all 3 pairs.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are authentic.


Dallas, here are the two additional pictures for the following post:

Manolo Blahnik Pump snake 37.5 - 4inch heel

260874529861
sioufim 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...E:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## zon

oops


----------



## dallas

mlh223 said:


> Dallas, here are the two additional pictures for the following post:
> 
> Manolo Blahnik Pump snake 37.5 - 4inch heel
> 
> 260874529861
> sioufim
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...E:B:SS:US:1123




These are authentic.


----------



## zon

BeenBurned said:


> So far, they appear to be okay. But please post pictures of both sides of all the size/style tags from inside the left boot.
> 
> Also, it's helpful to see the original listing if you can post a link.



http://www.ebay.com/itm/280752870199?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_500wt_949

thank you so much, I don't have the boots yet so no pics of tags but here is the link


----------



## BeenBurned

zon said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/280752870199?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_500wt_949
> 
> thank you so much, I don't have the boots yet so no pics of tags but here is the link


Please post the pictures when you receive the boots.


----------



## poppopadoolde

hi ladies!

could you please help my authenticate these shoes and the seller's reliability 

Name: WOMENS SALVATORE FERRAGAMO SIGNATURE PUMP SHOES 7.5C
Seller: stlouisshoe
Item number: 320778013416
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/WOMENS-SALV...13416?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4aafdc0ae8 

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## mlh223

dallas said:


> These are authentic.


Dallas, I just got one more close up for these.  Are you still thinking authentic?  Are they fish skin not snake?

Manolo Blahnik Pump snake 37.5 - 4inch heel

260874529861
sioufim 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...E:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## maryg1

could pls. help me?
Item: Vivier
link: http://annonces.ebay.fr/viewad/Esca...leDesc=0&_sacat=3034&LH_PrefLoc=0&_nkw=vivier

thank you!


----------



## dallas

mlh223 said:


> Dallas, I just got one more close up for these.  Are you still thinking authentic?  Are they fish skin not snake?
> 
> Manolo Blahnik Pump snake 37.5 - 4inch heel
> 
> 260874529861
> sioufim
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...E:B:SS:US:1123




Still authentic. They look like fish skin, could be embossed or the real thing.


----------



## tinglin

dallas said:


> These look good.



Thanks Dallas!

Could you ladies please help me authenticate the following 2 shoes:

item: Chanel pumps - size 39
seller: kes0712
item: 130588328101
link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chanel-pu...men_s_Shoes&hash=item1e67abc0a5#ht_500wt_1301

item: Prada shoes women - black classic heels. In box with auth card. size 39.
seller: kes0712
item: 130588348000
link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-sho...men_s_Shoes&hash=item1e67ac0e60#ht_500wt_1301


----------



## mav89

Hi there! I was wondering if someone could help me authenticate these vintage Ferragamo pumps on eBay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/17071192379...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1287

This is my first time purchasing Ferragamos, therefore I'm not quite sure what to look for. Thank you!


----------



## jacqui007

hi ther i have just won thes on ebay befor i found this form, can you tell me if ther real please ? the girls who sold them said shes head of sales at harrods & sent me an email from harrods to confirm but still not sure

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1506734644...84.m1439.l2649


----------



## jacqui007

I was wondering if someone could help me authenticate these boots befor i bid please

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150676850037?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150676853061?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


----------



## jacqui007

hi ther i have just won thes on ebay befor i found this form, can you tell me if ther real please ? the girls who sold them said shes head of sales at harrods & sent me an email from harrods to confirm but still not sure


item : Yves Saint Laurent 'Divine' Ankle Boots

Seller : staciecprice03

item number : 150673464403

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1506734644...84.m1439.l2649


----------



## jacqui007

Could you ladies please help me authenticate the following 2 shoes:

item: Authentic Christian Louboutin grey suede ankle boots sz 7
seller: noemio2006
item number: 150676850037
link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150676850037?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649

item: Authentic Christian Louboutin black suede ankle boots sz 39,5/ 6,5
seller: noemio2006
item number: 150676853061
link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150676853061?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


----------



## jacqui007

Could you please help me authenticate the following shoes asmy daughter wants a pair for xmas want to make sure ther ok befor i bid:

item: 	
New! CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN Hyper Prive Dita Burlesque Heels White Satin UK2 35

seller: vampire_kitty
item number: 230685364739
link: http: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-CHRIS...64739?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item35b5eb5203


----------



## FashionStarr

Hi, hope I am posting this in the right area.  Can you help to authenticate the shoes from this website?  I tried searching for some info on the site but can't really find anything.  
http://www.bootssalesworld.com/
Thanks!


----------



## jacqui007

Could you please help me authenticate the following shoes asmy daughter wants a pair for xmas want to make sure ther ok befor i bid:

item number: 170714867099

seller: alfiemoongill

link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian...67099?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27bf66259b


----------



## dallas

tinglin said:


> Thanks Dallas!
> 
> Could you ladies please help me authenticate the following 2 shoes:
> 
> item: Chanel pumps - size 39
> seller: kes0712
> item: 130588328101
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chanel-pu...men_s_Shoes&hash=item1e67abc0a5#ht_500wt_1301
> 
> item: Prada shoes women - black classic heels. In box with auth card. size 39.
> seller: kes0712
> item: 130588348000
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-sho...men_s_Shoes&hash=item1e67ac0e60#ht_500wt_1301




Those poor Chanels are so very worn but I think they're authentic.

I'd like to see a close up picture of the sole showing size on the Pradas please.



mav89 said:


> Hi there! I was wondering if someone could help me authenticate these vintage Ferragamo pumps on eBay:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/17071192379...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1287
> 
> This is my first time purchasing Ferragamos, therefore I'm not quite sure what to look for. Thank you!




These look authentic to me but please wait for a second opinion.



jacqui007 said:


> hi ther i have just won thes on ebay befor i found this form, can you tell me if ther real please ? the girls who sold them said shes head of sales at harrods & sent me an email from harrods to confirm but still not sure
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1506734644...84.m1439.l2649




Link says listing removed.



jacqui007 said:


> I was wondering if someone could help me authenticate these boots befor i bid please
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150676850037?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150676853061?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649



Could you please ask the seller for clear, close-up pictures of the sole showing size and logo, and another of the insole?



jacqui007 said:


> hi ther i have just won thes on ebay befor i found this form, can you tell me if ther real please ? the girls who sold them said shes head of sales at harrods & sent me an email from harrods to confirm but still not sure
> 
> 
> item : Yves Saint Laurent 'Divine' Ankle Boots
> 
> Seller : staciecprice03
> 
> item number : 150673464403
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1506734644...84.m1439.l2649




Link says listing removed.



jacqui007 said:


> Could you please help me authenticate the following shoes asmy daughter wants a pair for xmas want to make sure ther ok befor i bid:
> 
> item:
> New! CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN Hyper Prive Dita Burlesque Heels White Satin UK2 35
> 
> seller: vampire_kitty
> item number: 230685364739
> link: http: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-CHRIS...64739?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item35b5eb5203




These are fake.





jacqui007 said:


> Could you please help me authenticate the following shoes asmy daughter wants a pair for xmas want to make sure ther ok befor i bid:
> 
> item number: 170714867099
> 
> seller: alfiemoongill
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian...67099?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27bf66259b




So far I think these are fake. Could you please ask the seller for clear, close-up pictures of the sole showing size and logo, and another of the insole and zipper pull?


----------



## jacqui007

jacqui007 said:


> hi ther i have just won thes on ebay befor i found this form, can you tell me if ther real please ? the girls who sold them said shes head of sales at harrods & sent me an email from harrods to confirm but still not sure
> 
> 
> item : Yves Saint Laurent 'Divine' Ankle Boots
> 
> Seller : staciecprice03
> 
> item number : 150673464403
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1506734644...84.m1439.l2649




http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150673464403?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


ther still ther when i look


----------



## jacqui007

Could you please help me authenticate the following shoes asmy daughter wants a pair for xmas want to make sure ther ok befor i bid:

item number: Could you please help me authenticate the following shoes asmy daughter wants a pair for xmas want to make sure ther ok befor i bid:

item number: 170714867099

seller: unomasamantha

link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/320776840...40682&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1

seller: alfiemoongill

link:


----------



## dallas

jacqui007 said:


> Could you please help me authenticate the following shoes asmy daughter wants a pair for xmas want to make sure ther ok befor i bid:
> 
> item number: Could you please help me authenticate the following shoes asmy daughter wants a pair for xmas want to make sure ther ok befor i bid:
> 
> item number: 170714867099
> 
> seller: unomasamantha
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/320776840...40682&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1
> 
> seller: alfiemoongill
> 
> link:




These are authentic.


----------



## jacqui007

are thes authentic please

item : Yves Saint Laurent 'Divine' Ankle Boots

Seller : staciecprice03

item number : 150673464403

link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150673464403?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## jacqui007

are thes authentic please

item : 100% AUTH Christian Louboutin "Maggie" Black Heels Shoes 3/36/6 

Seller : buttercupslittleshop 

item number : 140622059750


link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BNIB-100-...59750?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item20bdba58e6


----------



## jacqui007

are thes authentic please

item : Yves Saint Laurent shoes

Seller : buttercupslittleshop

item number : 140621381565

link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BNIB-YSL-...81565?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item20bdafffbd


----------



## starlv

Hi, are these authentic? Thanks !

Item : Authentic Prada Ladies Shoes Size 4 
Seller : bogna.anna
Item number : 180736978061
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180736978061&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:GB:1123


----------



## eflenard51

Hi ladies! Could you please help me authenticate these boots? Any help would be appreciated.

Item Name: Tod's Tall Boot in Caramel Leather
Listing number: 260871433046
Seller name or ID: sugars_closet
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tods-Tall-B...men_s_Shoes&hash=item3cbd262b56#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## BeenBurned

FashionStarr said:


> Hi, hope I am posting this in the right area.  Can you help to authenticate the shoes from this website?  I tried searching for some info on the site but can't really find anything.
> http://www.bootssalesworld.com/
> Thanks!


I'd stay aware from bootssalesworld. I don't know about the other brands but they aren't an authorized Uggs dealer.

This is a list of Uggs authorized online sites: 
http://www.uggaustralia.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-UGG-US-Site/default/Storelocator-OnlineStores

If the Uggs are fake, I suspect the CL and other brands are too.


----------



## jacqui007

jacqui007 said:


> are thes authentic please
> 
> item : Yves Saint Laurent shoes
> 
> Seller : buttercupslittleshop
> 
> item number : 140621381565
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BNIB-YSL-...81565?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item20bdafffbd




any update as to weather thes shoes are real or not ? thanks


----------



## jacqui007

jacqui007 said:


> are thes authentic please
> 
> item : 100% AUTH Christian Louboutin "Maggie" Black Heels Shoes 3/36/6
> 
> Seller : buttercupslittleshop
> 
> item number : 140622059750
> 
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BNIB-100-...59750?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item20bdba58e6


 

any update as to weather thes shoes are real or not ? thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

jacqui007 said:


> any update as to weather thes shoes are real or not ? thanks





jacqui007 said:


> any update as to weather thes shoes are real or not ? thanks


I'm not familiar with those brands of shoes. Please wait for someone who can authenticate.

understand that we come here as our free time allows and depending on jobs, home, family obligations, time zone, etc., sometimes it can take several hours before someone gets here who knows the brand.


----------



## FashionStarr

BeenBurned said:


> I'd stay aware from bootssalesworld. I don't know about the other brands but they aren't an authorized Uggs dealer.
> 
> This is a list of Uggs authorized online sites:
> http://www.uggaustralia.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-UGG-US-Site/default/Storelocator-OnlineStores
> 
> If the Uggs are fake, I suspect the CL and other brands are too.


 

Ah, thanks for that link... yeah if it is not on the authorized list I will probably stay away.


----------



## BeenBurned

FashionStarr said:


> Ah, thanks for that link... yeah if it is not on the authorized list I will probably stay away.


You're welcome. I think you're smart to stay away.


----------



## sinyard

Please authenticate:


Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...52595?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cbd7ef7f3

seller firstchoice2

item 260877252595

Item name:  REVA Snake Embossed Leather Shoes Size 9.5

Thank you!


----------



## dallas

jacqui007 said:


> are thes authentic please
> 
> item : Yves Saint Laurent 'Divine' Ankle Boots
> 
> Seller : staciecprice03
> 
> item number : 150673464403
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150673464403?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



I'd need to see a clear, close up picture of the sole showing size and logo please.



jacqui007 said:


> are thes authentic please
> 
> item : 100% AUTH Christian Louboutin "Maggie" Black Heels Shoes 3/36/6
> 
> Seller : buttercupslittleshop
> 
> item number : 140622059750
> 
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BNIB-100-...59750?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item20bdba58e6




These are good.



jacqui007 said:


> are thes authentic please
> 
> item : Yves Saint Laurent shoes
> 
> Seller : buttercupslittleshop
> 
> item number : 140621381565
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BNIB-YSL-...81565?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item20bdafffbd




These are good. 




starlv said:


> Hi, are these authentic? Thanks !
> 
> Item : Authentic Prada Ladies Shoes Size 4
> Seller : bogna.anna
> Item number : 180736978061
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180736978061&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:GB:1123[/QUOTE
> 
> These are good, and very gorgeous!


----------



## poppopadoolde

poppopadoolde said:


> hi ladies!
> 
> could you please help my authenticate these shoes and the seller's reliability
> 
> Name: WOMENS SALVATORE FERRAGAMO SIGNATURE PUMP SHOES 7.5C
> Seller: stlouisshoe
> Item number: 320778013416
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/WOMENS-SALV...13416?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4aafdc0ae8
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!



hi ! i think this post got missed ! 

thank you for taking your time out to help me


----------



## dallas

poppopadoolde said:


> hi ! i think this post got missed !
> 
> thank you for taking your time out to help me




I_ think_ these are okay but please wait for a second opinion.


----------



## poppopadoolde

thanks for your speedy reply dallas !


----------



## dallas

poppopadoolde said:


> thanks for your speedy reply dallas !



You're welcome.


----------



## poppopadoolde

dallas said:


> You're welcome.



hey dallas,

do you have any negative or positive opinion about the seller ? 

here is the information again for reference: 
Name: WOMENS SALVATORE FERRAGAMO SIGNATURE PUMP SHOES 7.5C
Seller: stlouisshoe
Item number: 320778013416
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/WOMENS-SALVA...item4aafdc0ae8 

TIA !


----------



## BeenBurned

Title: ***Authentic PRADA Shoes!!!***
Site: Listia
Seller: *crystalB13*
Link: http://www.listia.com/auction/2744184-authentic-prada-shoes

How do you think these Prada shoes look? Thanks! 

PICS PART 1:


----------



## BeenBurned

PICS PART 2:


----------



## jacqui007

are thes authentic please

item : Yves Saint Laurent 'Divine' Ankle Boots

Seller : 

item number : are thes authentic please

item : Yves Saint Laurent 'Divine' Ankle Boots

Seller : acersystem

tem number : 180742806603

link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lady-Peep...06603?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2a151c5c4b

link:


----------



## jacqui007

are thes authentic please

item : Lady Peep Black Patent Leather High Heels Christian Louboutin


Seller : acersystem 

item number : 180742806603

link ; http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lady-Peep...06603?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2a151c5c4b


----------



## jacqui007

jacqui007 said:


> are thes authentic please
> 
> item : Lady Peep Black Patent Leather High Heels Christian Louboutin
> 
> 
> Seller : acersystem
> 
> item number : 180742806603
> 
> link ; http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lady-Peep...06603?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2a151c5c4b




id just like to say this site is brill & you guys are doing a great job, i know nothing at all about designer shoes & bags but my daughter loves them, i wouls like to suprise her for xmas but want to make sure what i get is the real deal. Without this site i wouldnt know were to start to a huge thank you


----------



## dallas

poppopadoolde said:


> hey dallas,
> 
> do you have any negative or positive opinion about the seller ?
> 
> here is the information again for reference:
> Name: WOMENS SALVATORE FERRAGAMO SIGNATURE PUMP SHOES 7.5C
> Seller: stlouisshoe
> Item number: 320778013416
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/WOMENS-SALVA...item4aafdc0ae8
> 
> TIA !



I have never dealt with this seller. I think the best you can do is go by feedback and Toolhaus http://toolhaus.org/ and go from there.



BeenBurned said:


> Title: ***Authentic PRADA Shoes!!!***
> Site: Listia
> Seller: *crystalB13*
> Link: http://www.listia.com/auction/2744184-authentic-prada-shoes
> 
> How do you think these Prada shoes look? Thanks!
> 
> PICS PART 1:



I'm probably not going to be much help cos I find this style of shoe very difficult to authenticate so you may want to get another opinion. 
I don't see any glaring faults, stitching, font and shape look okay, but the one thing I noticed was the colour of the size stamp - I thought it was supposed to be gold?



jacqui007 said:


> are thes authentic please
> 
> item : Yves Saint Laurent 'Divine' Ankle Boots
> 
> Seller :
> 
> item number : are thes authentic please
> 
> item : Yves Saint Laurent 'Divine' Ankle Boots
> 
> Seller : acersystem
> 
> tem number : 180742806603
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lady-Peep...06603?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2a151c5c4b
> 
> link:





jacqui007 said:


> are thes authentic please
> 
> item : Lady Peep Black Patent Leather High Heels Christian Louboutin
> 
> 
> Seller : acersystem
> 
> item number : 180742806603
> 
> link ; http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lady-Peep...06603?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2a151c5c4b



Neither of your links work. I typed the item number in the search box and it came up with zero results.



jacqui007 said:


> id just like to say this site is brill & you guys are doing a great job, i know nothing at all about designer shoes & bags but my daughter loves them, i wouls like to suprise her for xmas but want to make sure what i get is the real deal. Without this site i wouldnt know were to start to a huge thank you



What a nice thing to say. Thank you.


----------



## BeenBurned

dallas said:


> Originally Posted by *BeenBurned*
> 
> Title: ***Authentic PRADA Shoes!!!***
> Site: Listia
> Seller: *crystalB13*
> Link: http://www.listia.com/auction/274418...ic-prada-shoes
> 
> How do you think these Prada shoes look? Thanks!
> 
> PICS PART 1:
> http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/l...radashoes1.png
> 
> http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/l...radashoes2.png
> 
> http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/l...radashoes3.png
> 
> http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/l...radashoes4.png
> 
> http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/l...radashoes5.png
> 
> 
> 
> I'm probably not going to be much help cos I find this style of shoe very difficult to authenticate so you may want to get another opinion.
> I don't see any glaring faults, stitching, font and shape look okay, but the one thing I noticed was the colour of the size stamp - I thought it was supposed to be gold?


Thanks, Dallas. I hope someone else will chime in.


----------



## dallas

BeenBurned said:


> Thanks, Dallas. I hope someone else will chime in.



You're welcome.


----------



## mlh223

WOMENS GUCCI PIONEER/TATTOO FIORE SHOES SIZE 8
390320448760
niliana2007
http://www.ebay.com/itm/39032044876...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_552wt_1104

Gucci Tattoo Hearts Interlocking G AMAZING Slingbacks 38 EUC $595 Very Rare!!
260876752771
cyzen123
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...71&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123#ht_500wt_1353


----------



## mlh223

New Jimmy Choo Black Patent Leather Pumps
320778159110
havanalove
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...E:B:SS:US:1123&autorefresh=true#ht_500wt_1353

JIMMY CHOO size 6.5 slingback
150680558155
4201maria
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...55&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123#ht_500wt_1353

Jimmy Choo Bronze Glittered Platform Slingback Brandy Platform Pumps Heels 37.5
170715713351
evieroserocks 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...51&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123#ht_1047wt_907


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

mlh223 said:


> New Jimmy Choo Black Patent Leather Pumps
> 320778159110
> havanalove
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...E:B:SS:US:1123&autorefresh=true#ht_500wt_1353
> 
> JIMMY CHOO size 6.5 slingback
> 150680558155
> 4201maria
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...55&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123#ht_500wt_1353
> 
> Jimmy Choo Bronze Glittered Platform Slingback Brandy Platform Pumps Heels 37.5
> 170715713351
> evieroserocks
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...51&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123#ht_1047wt_907



the third glitter JCs are authentic, not sure about the other two


----------



## dallas

mlh223 said:


> WOMENS GUCCI PIONEER/TATTOO FIORE SHOES SIZE 8
> 390320448760
> niliana2007
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/39032044876...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_552wt_1104
> 
> Gucci Tattoo Hearts Interlocking G AMAZING Slingbacks 38 EUC $595 Very Rare!!
> 260876752771
> cyzen123
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...71&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123#ht_500wt_1353




So far both look okay but I'd like to see clear, close up pictures of the soles showing size and logo please.



mlh223 said:


> New Jimmy Choo Black Patent Leather Pumps
> 320778159110
> havanalove
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...E:B:SS:US:1123&autorefresh=true#ht_500wt_1353
> 
> JIMMY CHOO size 6.5 slingback
> 150680558155
> 4201maria
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...55&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123#ht_500wt_1353
> 
> Jimmy Choo Bronze Glittered Platform Slingback Brandy Platform Pumps Heels 37.5
> 170715713351
> evieroserocks
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...51&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123#ht_1047wt_907



1. Could you please ask the seller for clear, close up pictures of the insole, and the sole showing size and logo.

2. So far look okay but I'd like to see a clear, close up picture of the sole showing size and logo please.

3. Agree these are authentic.


----------



## poppopadoolde

dallas said:


> I have never dealt with this seller. I think the best you can do is go by feedback and Toolhaus http://toolhaus.org/ and go from there.



hey dallas, 

thank you so much for your help and suggestion ! much appreciated !


----------



## dallas

poppopadoolde said:


> hey dallas,
> 
> thank you so much for your help and suggestion ! much appreciated !




You're very welcome.


----------



## jacqui007

i think thes are fake but can someone check them out please

Christian Louboutin womens heels size 39/6

robtrevaskis 

110762616134

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110762616134


----------



## dallas

jacqui007 said:


> i think thes are fake but can someone check them out please
> 
> Christian Louboutin womens heels size 39/6
> 
> robtrevaskis
> 
> 110762616134
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110762616134



Again, the link doesn't work and when I put the number in the search box ... nothing.

*BeenBurned* can you help please?


----------



## jacqui007

dallas said:


> Again, the link doesn't work and when I put the number in the search box ... nothing.
> 
> *BeenBurned* can you help please?



i think ebay has removed them as i cant find them in my saved list ether, i think ther must be some time delay in my posts because i make a post i get an email saying i have replys then when i click on it thers nothing ther. Im new to computer so think i must be doing something wrong ecause by the time i find the reply the link no longer works, can anyone avise me please ???


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *jacqui007* 

                              i think thes are fake but can someone check them out please

Christian Louboutin womens heels size 39/6

robtrevaskis 

110762616134

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...m=110762616134



dallas said:


> Again, the link doesn't work and when I put the number in the search box ... nothing.
> 
> *BeenBurned* can you help please?





jacqui007 said:


> i think ebay has removed them as i cant find them in my saved list ether, i think ther must be some time delay in my posts because i make a post i get an email saying i have replys then when i click on it thers nothing ther. Im new to computer so think i must be doing something wrong ecause by the time i find the reply the link no longer works, can anyone avise me please ???


That's right. In this case, ebay pulled the listing. 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110762616134&clk_rvr_id=275960897355

When you get a link and the item number is ( ) (without a number between the parentheses), just plug in the number in the search box. 

In this case, it turns out the item has poofed.


----------



## jacqui007

BeenBurned said:


> Originally Posted by *jacqui007*
> 
> i think thes are fake but can someone check them out please
> 
> Christian Louboutin womens heels size 39/6
> 
> robtrevaskis
> 
> 110762616134
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...m=110762616134
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right. In this case, ebay pulled the listing.
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110762616134&clk_rvr_id=275960897355
> 
> When you get a link and the item number is ( ) (without a number between the parentheses), just plug in the number in the search box.
> 
> In this case, it turns out the item has poofed.



realy didnt expect finding a nice gift for my daughter would be so so hard, every link i post seems to be removed i fell like crying right now. Thank you for getting back to me but still think i must be doing something wrong


----------



## dallas

BeenBurned said:


> Originally Posted by *jacqui007*
> 
> i think thes are fake but can someone check them out please
> 
> Christian Louboutin womens heels size 39/6
> 
> robtrevaskis
> 
> 110762616134
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...m=110762616134
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right. In this case, ebay pulled the listing.
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110762616134&clk_rvr_id=275960897355
> 
> When you get a link and the item number is ( ) (without a number between the parentheses), just plug in the number in the search box.
> 
> In this case, it turns out the item has poofed.



Thank you, at least it's not due - this time - to my dodgy computer skills.



jacqui007 said:


> realy didnt expect finding a nice gift for my daughter would be so so hard, every link i post seems to be removed i fell like crying right now. Thank you for getting back to me but still think i must be doing something wrong



No, don't cry. You'll find a nice pair of shoes.


----------



## BeenBurned

jacqui007 said:


> realy didnt expect finding a nice gift for my daughter would be so so hard, every link i post seems to be removed i fell like crying right now. Thank you for getting back to me but still think i must be doing something wrong





dallas said:


> Thank you, at least it's not due - this time - to my dodgy computer skills.
> 
> 
> 
> No, don't cry. You'll find a nice pair of shoes.


I agree. It's a good thing that ebay's removing the listings before you get ripped off. That seller's history is ..... ummmmm ....questionable at best.

It's a lot easier to lose out on an item either because you find out it's fake before bidding or because ebay pulls the listing than it is to fight for a refund after getting fakes.


----------



## kms512847

http://www.ebay.com/itm/150681720272

eBay item 150681720272

Thank you.


----------



## kms512847

Can someone please authenticate these Gold Reva flats
http://www.ebay.com/itm/150681720272

eBay item 150681720272

Thank you.


----------



## starlv

Hi dallas, thanks for your help on the prada heels 

Appreciate your help on these as well. Thanks!

Item : Cream/black leather shoes by Chanel. 3" heels. Used condition. Size 3.
Item no.:  220879017377
Seller: londonfashionbabe
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## mlh223

dallas said:


> So far both look okay but I'd like to see clear, close up pictures of the soles showing size and logo please.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Could you please ask the seller for clear, close up pictures of the insole, and the sole showing size and logo.
> 
> 2. So far look okay but I'd like to see a clear, close up picture of the sole showing size and logo please.
> 
> 3. Agree these are authentic.


Thank you.  Here is the link for additional pictures for these shoes.

http://s1106.photobucket.com/albums/h364/mlh223/Jimmy Choo blk pumps/

New Jimmy Choo Black Patent Leather Pumps
320778159110
havanalove
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320778159110&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## mlh223

dallas said:


> So far both look okay but I'd like to see clear, close up pictures of the soles showing size and logo please.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Could you please ask the seller for clear, close up pictures of the insole, and the sole showing size and logo.
> 
> 2. So far look okay but I'd like to see a clear, close up picture of the sole showing size and logo please.
> 
> 3. Agree these are authentic.


Thank you.  Here is the link for additional pictures of these shoes.

http://s1106.photobucket.com/albums/h364/mlh223/Jimmy Choo Crm Slingbacks/

JIMMY CHOO size 6.5 slingback
150680558155
4201maria
http://www.ebay.com/itm/150680558155?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## mlh223

*JIMMY CHOO London Heels! Made in ITALY Pumps Shoes LEATHER Womens Size 7.5 NR 
*180743723140
*jbarmett*
*http://www.ebay.com/itm/180743723140?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649*

*Authentic Jimmy Choo SILVER HIGH HEELS Sz 38 8 Opentoe*
110762658609
*nosoup_4u*
*http://www.ebay.com/itm/180743723140?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649*


----------



## mlh223

*MANOLO BLAHNIK nude tan leather full cover open toe high heel pumps 37.5*

150681414791
*sffrisco1963*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/150681414791?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

*Manolo Blahnik 38 Leopard Print Kitten Heel Slingbacks*

150681441065
*newyearsbaby1979*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/150681441065?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## darcychn

1.
Item : Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Sandal Shoes Size:39
Item no.: 180740038132
Seller: rose-window
Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Tribute-Sandal-Shoes-Size-39-/180740038132?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2a14f21df4

2.
Item: Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Sandal Shoes Size 38
Item no.: 180741510550
Seller: rose-window
Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Tribute-Sandal-Shoes-Size-38-/180741510550?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2a15089596

3.
Item: DESIGNER YVES SAINT LAURENT / YSL TRIBUTE BLACK SUEDE SANDALS SHOES SIZE 8 / 38
Item no.: 330621713647
Seller: nikkih310 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/330621713647?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you for the help, much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## dallas

starlv said:


> Hi dallas, thanks for your help on the prada heels
> 
> Appreciate your help on these as well. Thanks!
> 
> Item : Cream/black leather shoes by Chanel. 3" heels. Used condition. Size 3.
> Item no.:  220879017377
> Seller: londonfashionbabe
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en



You're welcome.

That link took me to a pair of Guccis, item number was for the Chanels though.

They look good to me, but perhaps wait for a second opinion. 





mlh223 said:


> Thank you.  Here is the link for additional pictures for these shoes.
> 
> http://s1106.photobucket.com/albums/h364/mlh223/Jimmy Choo blk pumps/
> 
> New Jimmy Choo Black Patent Leather Pumps
> 320778159110
> havanalove
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320778159110&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123




These look good.



mlh223 said:


> Thank you.  Here is the link for additional pictures of these shoes.
> 
> http://s1106.photobucket.com/albums/h364/mlh223/Jimmy Choo Crm Slingbacks/
> 
> JIMMY CHOO size 6.5 slingback
> 150680558155
> 4201maria
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/150680558155?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649




These are authentic.



mlh223 said:


> *JIMMY CHOO London Heels! Made in ITALY Pumps Shoes LEATHER Womens Size 7.5 NR
> *180743723140
> *jbarmett*
> *http://www.ebay.com/itm/180743723140?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649*
> 
> *Authentic Jimmy Choo SILVER HIGH HEELS Sz 38 8 Opentoe*
> 110762658609
> *nosoup_4u*
> *http://www.ebay.com/itm/180743723140?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649*



1. These are authentic.

2. Could you please ask the seller for clear, close up pictures of the sole showing size and logo and one of the insole.


----------



## dallas

mlh223 said:


> *MANOLO BLAHNIK nude tan leather full cover open toe high heel pumps 37.5*
> 
> 150681414791
> *sffrisco1963*
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/150681414791?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> 
> *Manolo Blahnik 38 Leopard Print Kitten Heel Slingbacks*
> 
> 150681441065
> *newyearsbaby1979*
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/150681441065?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649




1. Could you please ask the seller for clear, close up picture of the sole showing size and logo and another of the insole.

2. I'd like to see a close up picture of the sole, but I think these are okay.




darcychn said:


> 1.
> Item : Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Sandal Shoes Size:39
> Item no.: 180740038132
> Seller: rose-window
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Tribute-Sandal-Shoes-Size-39-/180740038132?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2a14f21df4
> 
> 2.
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Sandal Shoes Size 38
> Item no.: 180741510550
> Seller: rose-window
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Tribute-Sandal-Shoes-Size-38-/180741510550?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2a15089596
> 
> 3.
> Item: DESIGNER YVES SAINT LAURENT / YSL TRIBUTE BLACK SUEDE SANDALS SHOES SIZE 8 / 38
> Item no.: 330621713647
> Seller: nikkih310
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/330621713647?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you for the help, much appreciated, thanks!



1 & 2 are authentic.

3. I have my doubts about these. Could you please ask the seller for clear, close up pictures of the sole showing size and logo, and a direct (not taken from above) side on. A picture of the numbers on the inside of the strap would also be helpful.


----------



## Love4Chanel

Authenticate these Hangisi's C:\Documents and Settings\Isenkram\Dokumenter\Billeder\Ny mappe


----------



## tinglin

Hi girls! Need your help with these shoes...

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo shoes size 6 euro 39
Listing number: 280760850443
Seller name or ID: massot5437
Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Salvatore-...#ht_500wt_1301

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo slingbacks size 39
Listing number: 280760789885
Seller name or ID: massot5437
Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Salvatore-...#ht_500wt_1301


Item Name: BEAUTIFUL ICONIC BLACK COURTS SALVATORE FERRAGAMO 8.5 UK 7 EUR39 VERY GOOD COND
Listing number: 190586130398
Seller name or ID: trendy.tagz
Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BEAUTIFUL-...ht_2607wt_1286


----------



## hanagirl

Can someone please authenticate these Tory Burch sites.  They're so cheap and I'm a little skeptical....

http://www.toptoryburch-outlets.com/
and
http://www.toryburchoutlets-factory.com/

thanks in advance! =)


----------



## starlv

dallas said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> That link took me to a pair of Guccis, item number was for the Chanels though.
> 
> They look good to me, but perhaps wait for a second opinion.


 
I'm so so sorry, copied the wrong link. Here's the correct link.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/220879017377?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

thanks for your help will wait for another opinion.


----------



## BeenBurned

hanagirl said:


> Can someone please authenticate these Tory Burch sites.  They're so cheap and I'm a little skeptical....
> 
> http://www.toptoryburch-outlets.com/
> and
> http://www.toryburchoutlets-factory.com/
> 
> thanks in advance! =)


Without being a TB expert, I can guarantee that they sell fakes. 

If you do a whois lookup on both sites, you'll find that both are counterfeit-selling websites in the fake capital of the world, Guanzhou, China.


----------



## hanagirl

BeenBurned said:


> Without being a TB expert, I can guarantee that they sell fakes.
> 
> If you do a whois lookup on both sites, you'll find that both are counterfeit-selling websites in the fake capital of the world, Guanzhou, China.



thank you!!! =)


----------



## BeenBurned

hanagirl said:


> thank you!!! =)


You're welcome.


----------



## darcychn

Item: GIUSEPPE ZANOTTI ITALY AMAZING RHINESTONE CHAIN SEXY STILETTO HEELS 37
Item no.: 360401911711
Seller: little-baby-kitty
Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/360401911711?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you!


----------



## mlh223

dallas said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> That link took me to a pair of Guccis, item number was for the Chanels though.
> 
> They look good to me, but perhaps wait for a second opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These look good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. These are authentic.
> 
> 2. Could you please ask the seller for clear, close up pictures of the sole showing size and logo and one of the insole.


Hi. I asked the seller to post clear, close up pictures of the insole and the sole showing size and logo. Let me know if this helps please.

Authentic Jimmy Choo SILVER HIGH HEELS Sz 38 8 Opentoe
110762658609
nosoup_4u
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110762658609&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## laynesavdtheday

Item: CHANEL CAMBON BALLET FLATS size 40*

*Item no.:130591574698

Seller: actressonset

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-BLAC...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=3752716544711846504


----------



## dallas

starlv said:


> I'm so so sorry, copied the wrong link. Here's the correct link.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/220879017377?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> thanks for your help will wait for another opinion.




It's fine, no problems. Hope someone else chimes in to help you.



darcychn said:


> Item: GIUSEPPE ZANOTTI ITALY AMAZING RHINESTONE CHAIN SEXY STILETTO HEELS 37
> Item no.: 360401911711
> Seller: little-baby-kitty
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/360401911711?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you!




I need to see clear, close up pictures of the sole showing size and logo, and another of the insole please.



mlh223 said:


> Hi. I asked the seller to post clear, close up pictures of the insole and the sole showing size and logo. Let me know if this helps please.
> 
> Authentic Jimmy Choo SILVER HIGH HEELS Sz 38 8 Opentoe
> 110762658609
> nosoup_4u
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110762658609&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123




These look good.


----------



## tinglin

hi girls, i ended up buying these pair of shoes... may i please get your help authenticating it?

Item Name: BEAUTIFUL ICONIC BLACK COURTS SALVATORE FERRAGAMO 8.5 UK 7 EUR39 VERY GOOD COND
Listing number: 190586130398
Seller name or ID: trendy.tagz
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190586130398#ht_2607wt_1286


Also, are these 2 other pairs authentic?


Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo slingbacks size 39
Listing number: 280760789885
Seller name or ID: massot5437
Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280760789...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1301


Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo shoes size 6 euro 39
Listing number: 280760850443
Seller name or ID: massot5437
Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280760850...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1301


----------



## jacqui007

hi ther i had already won thes shoes on ebay befor i found this site, can you please tell me if ther real or not ? 


Yevs Saint Laurent Divine Boots


----------



## jacqui007

jacqui007 said:


> hi ther i had already won thes shoes on ebay befor i found this site, can you please tell me if ther real or not ?
> 
> 
> Yevs Saint Laurent Divine Boots


 photos i took today


----------



## jacqui007

jacqui007 said:


> photos i took today



i found a website on the box along with a barcode for www.kurtgeiger.com so i phoned ther help line, the girl who sold me the shoes says she bought them from harrod & the lady at kurtgeiger says they do sell in harrods & that they did stock thes yves saint laurent boots & the bar code checked out as old stock, so looking good so far just gona wate on one of you guys looking at the boots befor i leave the seller feedback


----------



## jacqui007

hi think i posted my pic's on wrong thread oop's never mind will post again on hear, i bought thes of ebay befor i found this site can you please tell me if ther real befor i leave seller feedback. thank you


----------



## mlh223

dallas said:


> 1. Could you please ask the seller for clear, close up picture of the sole showing size and logo and another of the insole.
> 
> 2. I'd like to see a close up picture of the sole, but I think these are okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 & 2 are authentic.
> 
> 3. I have my doubts about these. Could you please ask the seller for clear, close up pictures of the sole showing size and logo, and a direct (not taken from above) side on. A picture of the numbers on the inside of the strap would also be helpful.


Here are the sole pics for these shoes.

Manolo Blahnik 38 Leopard Print Kitten Heel Slingbacks

150681441065
newyearsbaby1979
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Blah...41065?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2315505329

Extra pics:
http://s1106.photobucket.com/albums/h364/mlh223/MB leopard/


----------



## fllip

Item: YSL Croc Charlotte Pumps
Listing Number: 310353192110
Seller: linda*s***stuff
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/31035319211...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_2378wt_1172
Comments: Could you please help me authenticate these pumps? Thank you so so much in advance!


----------



## dallas

jacqui007 said:


> photos i took today




Could you please take a side on picture of the entire shoe, and one of the insole? 



mlh223 said:


> Here are the sole pics for these shoes.
> 
> Manolo Blahnik 38 Leopard Print Kitten Heel Slingbacks
> 
> 150681441065
> newyearsbaby1979
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Blah...41065?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2315505329
> 
> Extra pics:
> http://s1106.photobucket.com/albums/h364/mlh223/MB leopard/




These are authentic.


----------



## jacqui007

dallas said:


> Could you please take a side on picture of the entire shoe, and one of the insole?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are authentic.



the other photos you ask for


----------



## PrincessFashion

*Miu Miu Experts*

I'm still wondering if my Miu Miu brown mules are authentic.  They are displayed on page 308, #4618, June 20, 2011.  No one from this forum responded yet.  I just need an honest opinion.


----------



## dallas

jacqui007 said:


> the other photos you ask for



I think these are okay.



PrincessFashion said:


> *Miu Miu Experts*
> 
> I'm still wondering if my Miu Miu brown mules are authentic.  They are displayed on page 308, #4618, June 20, 2011.  No one from this forum responded yet.  I just need an honest opinion.



Good Lord, you poor love, waiting all of this time! 

Your shoes look good to me.


----------



## laynesavdtheday

Mine got looked over as well..Chanel flats.

#5263 on page 351


----------



## dallas

laynesavdtheday said:


> Mine got looked over as well..Chanel flats.
> 
> #5263 on page 351




I saw them and _think_ they're okay, but please wait for a Chanel expert to chime in.


----------



## buim87

I already won this pair! but the seller rating kinda concern me! Can somebody kindly authenticate this pair for me please:
Item: YSL TRIB TOO HIGH HEEL PUMP IN BLACK
Listing Number: 150682397940
Seller: fashionistachic8

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150682397940

TIA


----------



## dallas

buim87 said:


> I already won this pair! but the seller rating kinda concern me! Can somebody kindly authenticate this pair for me please:
> Item: YSL TRIB TOO HIGH HEEL PUMP IN BLACK
> Listing Number: 150682397940
> Seller: fashionistachic8
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150682397940
> 
> TIA




Could you please ask the seller for clear, close up pictures of the insole, the sole showing size and logo, and a direct (not taken from above) side on of both shoes. I'd like to see the numbers on the inside too please.


----------



## mlh223

Hi.  Here is the link for the pictures.  Thanks.

http://s1106.photobucket.com/albums/h364/mlh223/JC sandal/


----------



## mlh223

Hi.  Can you please authenticate these Prada slingbacks please.  I don't know why there is a size sticker on them.  Is that normal?

Thanks.


----------



## mlh223

mlh223 said:


> Hi.  Can you please authenticate these Prada slingbacks please.  I don't know why there is a size sticker on them.  Is that normal?
> 
> Thanks.


Here are two more pics.


----------



## jmcadon

Are these Burberry rain boots authentic? TIA...

seller: vitalextras
Listing # 130592517272
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/130592517272?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## CSamoylov

Purchased these Manolo's & wondering if they're authentic. The bottom is throwing me off...e
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/257/img2292y.jpg/http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/847/img2294ru.jpg/http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/220/img2306r.jpg/

Thanks!


----------



## buim87




----------



## buim87

dallas said:


> Could you please ask the seller for clear, close up pictures of the insole, the sole showing size and logo, and a direct (not taken from above) side on of both shoes. I'd like to see the numbers on the inside too please.


 I never know how to post pictures. This is the link for all the pixs that the seller sent me. http://www.flickr.com/photos/23929924@N00/6306023871/in/photostream

I promise learning how to post pics will be my next mission ;>

Thanks a lot Dallas


----------



## mlh223

*MANOLO BLAHNIK 38*

260884207806
*kimp6621*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260884207806&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
Pics: http://s1106.photobucket.com/albums/h364/mlh223/MB pink/


----------



## dallas

CSamoylov said:


> Purchased these Manolo's & wondering if they're authentic. The bottom is throwing me off...e
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/257/img2292y.jpg/http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/847/img2294ru.jpg/http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/220/img2306r.jpg/
> 
> Thanks!



I would like to see pictures of the insole and a side on of the entire shoe please.



buim87 said:


> I never know how to post pictures. This is the link for all the pixs that the seller sent me. http://www.flickr.com/photos/23929924@N00/6306023871/in/photostream
> 
> I promise learning how to post pics will be my next mission ;>
> 
> Thanks a lot Dallas



There's something strange about these, I don't know if it's the lighting or what, but they don't look all together right to me. Any chance of a picture of the numbers on the inside of the shoe?



mlh223 said:


> *MANOLO BLAHNIK 38*
> 
> 260884207806
> *kimp6621*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260884207806&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> Pics: http://s1106.photobucket.com/albums/h364/mlh223/MB pink/



These look good.


----------



## mlh223

*Jimmy Choo Camel Heels Size 37.5*

170721134978
*moreformunchkins* 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jimmy-Choo-...=WDVW&rd=1&ih=007&category=55793&cmd=ViewItem


----------



## mlh223

*Jimmy Choo heel in sexy nude color size 38 LOOK!!!*

250921975167
*emikanamama*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/250921975167?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
pics: http://s1106.photobucket.com/albums/h364/mlh223/JC nude mule/


----------



## mlh223

Hi. I was hoping you can help me with authenticating these Prada shoes.


----------



## dallas

mlh223 said:


> *Jimmy Choo Camel Heels Size 37.5*
> 
> 170721134978
> *moreformunchkins*
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jimmy-Choo-...=WDVW&rd=1&ih=007&category=55793&cmd=ViewItem




These are good.



mlh223 said:


> *Jimmy Choo heel in sexy nude color size 38 LOOK!!!*
> 
> 250921975167
> *emikanamama*
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/250921975167?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> pics: http://s1106.photobucket.com/albums/h364/mlh223/JC nude mule/



I need to see more pictures please.



mlh223 said:


> Hi. I was hoping you can help me with authenticating these Prada shoes.



These are good.


----------



## mlh223

dallas said:


> These are good.
> 
> 
> 
> I need to see more pictures please.
> 
> 
> 
> These are good.


Thanks.  For the nude Jimmy Choo, did you see the two extra pics of the insole and sole?  What additional pics do you need?


----------



## dallas

mlh223 said:


> Thanks.  For the nude Jimmy Choo, did you see the two extra pics of the insole and sole?  What additional pics do you need?



I'm sorry I must be going crazy, I didn't see the extra pictures!:shame:

They look good.


----------



## Yragael

item: Herve Leger Denisa
seller: teresahillton
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/140422606305?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Can someone authenticate?
I don't see the name on the sole... I'll asked for more pictures.

Thanks.


----------



## snoesje

Are these Uggs authentic?

Item: Ugg Kensington
Seller: soledad-outlet
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/380380017551?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## BeenBurned

snoesje said:


> Are these Uggs authentic?
> 
> Item: Ugg Kensington
> Seller: soledad-outlet
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/380380017551?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649



So far, they look okay. I'd like to see a picture of both sides of the size tag from inside the boot and if there was a box, the label from the box.


----------



## snoesje

BeenBurned said:


> So far, they look okay. I'd like to see a picture of both sides of the size tag from inside the boot and if there was a box, the label from the box.



Unfortunately I have no cam right now. The inside size tag has a kind of serial number above and on the back it says "Made in China". The right one has a small hologram below. The label on the box shows the model and size + bar code. On the left is an UGG label with a vertical hologram. Hope that helps...


----------



## BeenBurned

snoesje said:


> Unfortunately I have no cam right now. The inside size tag has a kind of serial number above and on the back it says "Made in China".* The right one has a small hologram below.* The label on the box shows the model and size + bar code. On the left is an UGG label with a vertical hologram. Hope that helps...


Pictures are needed to determine authenticity since fakers can copy anything. It's whether they've copied correctly that tells if it's real or not. 

One quick question, though. Are you saying it's the _*right*_ boot that has a hologram?


----------



## snoesje

BeenBurned said:


> Pictures are needed to determine authenticity since fakers can copy anything. It's whether they've copied correctly that tells if it's real or not.
> 
> One quick question, though. Are you saying it's the _*right*_ boot that has a hologram?



left boot, left foot, sorry.


----------



## BeenBurned

snoesje said:


> left boot, left foot, sorry.


LOL! Well, that's better but when you get a chance, please post pictures. 

Again, that's the only way to tell what you have.


----------



## snoesje

BeenBurned said:


> LOL! Well, that's better but when you get a chance, please post pictures.
> 
> Again, that's the only way to tell what you have.



Will post pics asap. Thanks a lot bb


----------



## mlh223

*JIMMY CHOO LIZARD medium HEELS 37 $695*

280764867032
*7tony7tiger7*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/280764867032?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Notes:  The listing ended, but the seller accepted my offer.  Can you please let me know if these are authenticate before I pay?  I know he does not have the close up of the sole pictured, but his photos do allow you to zoom.  I thought the zoom feature may help, but if not, please let me know if you need a better picture.  Thanks.


----------



## ladywithafan

x


----------



## fuzzyfuzz

Hi ladies, could you authenticate these shoes? thanks !!

Item : Gorgeous Brian Atwood Nude Pump
Item no.: 220879017377
Seller: mshinegirl 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gorgeous-Br...men_s_Shoes&hash=item2eb908f903#ht_500wt_1204


----------



## fuzzyfuzz

and more


Item : VALENTINO Couture Half D'orsay in Nude Patent 38 w/bow
Item no.: 140633978733
Seller: magalicious78
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-C...en_s_Shoes&hash=item20be70376d#ht_1538wt_1189


Item : Lanvin French Chic - Low Heeled Ballet Black Patent - 38
Item no.: 120807658617
Seller: npfairyprincess
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lanvin-Fren...men_s_Shoes&hash=item1c20b29479#ht_500wt_1204


Item : PRADA platform heels in grey patent leather size 38 / size 8
Item no.: 260888514658
Seller: lolosuperstar
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-platf...14658?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cbe2ad062


Thanks !!


----------



## jmcadon

mlh223 said:


> *JIMMY CHOO LIZARD medium HEELS 37 $695*
> 
> 280764867032
> *7tony7tiger7*
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/280764867032?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Notes: The listing ended, but the seller accepted my offer. Can you please let me know if these are authenticate before I pay? I know he does not have the close up of the sole pictured, but his photos do allow you to zoom. I thought the zoom feature may help, but if not, please let me know if you need a better picture. Thanks.


 these actually look OK to me


----------



## ForMyWife

Are these authentic? Ferragamo, appears the model is Remora.







Says Made in Italy, but not Ferragamo on the sole. Also, the taps seem odd.





Ring says Ferragamo, but it is not very well imprinted.










Print on insole looks very smudged.





Thanks


----------



## mlh223

*JIMMY CHOO SLINGBACKS WITH CUTOUT DETAILS, SZ 37.5*

200672872945
*eykskcin*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/200672872945?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Pics: You should be able to zoom in on the insole and sole markings


----------



## Inky1177

Please authenticate Tall Black Women's Classic Uggs (5815) 

Seller: cheeriyo1020
Item #:  150697617279
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/150697617279?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Also, what does it mean when the size says W6 (does W stand for women's or wide?) Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sukey<3

Prada Flats

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/120808591148
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/180738540498

Chanel Flats

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/160680888693
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/300622184770

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mlh223

mlh223 said:
			
		

> JIMMY CHOO SLINGBACKS WITH CUTOUT DETAILS, SZ 37.5
> 
> 200672872945
> eykskcin
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/200672872945?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Pics: You should be able to zoom in on the insole and sole markings



Nevermind.


----------



## BeenBurned

Inky1177 said:


> Please authenticate Tall Black Women's Classic Uggs (5815)
> 
> Seller: cheeriyo1020
> Item #:  150697617279
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/150697617279?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Also, what does it mean when the size says W6 (does W stand for women's or wide?) Thanks in advance.


W6 would mean that they're for women.

Unfortunately, the pictures aren't clear enough to see details necessary for authentication and there probably isn't enough time to get them.

Very clear and well-focused pics are needed of the soles, the label on the back of the heel, the size tag inside the boot and the trim between the sole and the upper.


----------



## penguin_g

Hi all, I am new to TPF as well as Gucci. *my third post to date* =) Please help to authenticate the Gucci flats below! Loads of thanks!

Item: Authentic GUCCI beige ROYAL Interlocking leather GG Ballet FLATS shoes 35 NIB
 Listing number:380383912428 
Seller: waskd1
 Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Authentic...item5890a5e1ec

thanks!!!!

Is it true that all gucci shoes including flats come with a serial number?


----------



## luluapple90

Hello I just joined this awesome page!!

Can you please authenticate this shoes from ebay??

http://www.ebay.com/itm/260894349399?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/230702004014?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2648

Thank you so much for your time!!


----------



## BeenBurned

luluapple90 said:


> Hello I just joined this awesome page!!
> 
> Can you please authenticate this shoes from ebay??
> 
> 1. http://www.ebay.com/itm/260894349399?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649
> 
> 2. http://www.ebay.com/itm/230702004014?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2648
> 
> Thank you so much for your time!!


Welcome to TPF!

I'm not sure whether there are many TB experts here and unfortunately, I'm not able to authenticate them but I have a couple of comments.

With highly faked brands and styles, I recommend being very careful. 

Personally, I'd avoid both *teesktbg* and *andersonte5i*. 

1. Both are 0-feedback sellers without any proven history of selling designer items
2. Both have unrealistic quantities of the same styles of shoes at "too good to be true" prices
3. At least one of the sellers states that shipping is by EMS, indicating that it's an international shipment, yet item location is NY. That tells me that the shoes will probably come from a counterfeit warehouse in China. (ETA: More reason to run the other way -- item location is NY yet seller location states Canada.)


http://www.ebay.com/csc/teesktbg/m.html?_clu=2&_dlg=1&LH_PrefLoc=0&_fsct=&LH_Complete=1

http://www.ebay.com/csc/andersonte5i/m.html?_clu=2&_dlg=1&LH_PrefLoc=0&_fsct=&LH_Complete=1

Hit the back button and run!!


----------



## ForMyWife

Bump. Can anyone please tell if these are authentic? Thanks.



ForMyWife said:


> Are these authentic? Ferragamo, appears the model is Remora.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says Made in Italy, but not Ferragamo on the sole. Also, the taps seem odd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ring says Ferragamo, but it is not very well imprinted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Print on insole looks very smudged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Sukey<3

Can someone please help regarding these flats? Sorry to ask again, but they're ending today. If anyone can just give me a little bit of confidence in this purchase that would be great 




			
				Sukey<3 said:
			
		

> Chanel Flats
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/160680888693
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/300622184770
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## bupbeteruteru

Please authenticate this. Thank you in advance.

*xxxxx you cannot post links to your own items here.*


----------



## bupbeteruteru

And this:

xxxxx


----------



## littlerock

bupbeteruteru said:


> Please authenticate this. Thank you in advance.
> 
> xxxxxxx




These are definitely not authentic. Please refrain from posting your auctions here. Especially fake items.


----------



## mlh223

Hi.  I bought these.  Can you confirm they are authenticate?  Thanks.

*Jimmy Choo Anthracite Metallic Platform Heel*

270853184132
*shan5533shanon*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270853184132

Pics: http://s1106.photobucket.com/albums/h364/mlh223/JC Clue/


----------



## PrincessFashion

dallas said:


> I think these are okay.
> 
> 
> 
> Good Lord, you poor love, waiting all of this time!
> 
> Your shoes look good to me.


 

Thanks for responding.  I'm a very patient person.


----------



## ShinyCquin

ForMyWife said:


> Are these authentic? Ferragamo, appears the model is Remora.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says Made in Italy, but not Ferragamo on the sole. Also, the taps seem odd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ring says Ferragamo, but it is not very well imprinted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Print on insole looks very smudged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


 

Wow...these look like vintage shoes until you look at box. Only reason I say that is because I just gave my sister a box full of vintage shoes I purchased from a friend who closed her vintage/resale store. The soles looked sort of like that on not just the Ferragamos but other brands too. 

The thing that throws me off is the smudged imprint on the inside of shoe. 

I hope someone more experienced with Ferragamo can help you!  Good luck!


----------



## ShinyCquin

Have a question....I go to a monthly benefit sale and find tons of designer that is donated. Is it ok to post a few of the shoes i have found so y'all can help me authenticate them? I don't sell fakes...and don't want to list items on feebay when I am not sure of authenticity... can I post that here?  I just want to make sure. I don't post too much on here because I would rather read than post...plus, once I get on here...I can't stop admiring all the nice things I see!  Thanks!


----------



## PrincessFashion

Please tell me if these are authentic.  Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## PrincessFashion

Here are a few more . . .


----------



## BeenBurned

paranoidpoodle said:


> Have a question....I go to a monthly benefit sale and find tons of designer that is donated. Is it ok to post a few of the shoes i have found so y'all can help me authenticate them? I don't sell fakes...and don't want to list items on feebay when I am not sure of authenticity... can I post that here?  I just want to make sure. I don't post too much on here because I would rather read than post...plus, once I get on here...I can't stop admiring all the nice things I see!  Thanks!


Unless you've personally purchased items from legitimate stores or unless you are expert enough to know authentic, it's always a good idea to have items looked at first.


----------



## [vogue]

Item: Men's PRADA S/S 2011 Wingtip Espadrille Brogue Shoes
Listing number: 320791830713
Seller: cisforcalculus
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-PRADA...item4ab0aee0b9

TIA!


----------



## [vogue]

[vogue];20378055 said:
			
		

> Item: Men's PRADA S/S 2011 Wingtip Espadrille Brogue Shoes
> Listing number: 320791830713
> Seller: cisforcalculus
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-PRADA...item4ab0aee0b9
> 
> TIA!




Edit: Almost completely certain that this is real. But just need a confirmation. Thanks!


----------



## troipattes

Hi everybody


I have the opportunity to buy these YSL tribute shoes. Can you help me authenticate them ?

Thanks !


----------



## mlh223

*Jimmy Choo Watersnake Pump*

250931917693
*kaytes21* 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250931917693&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## mlh223

MANOLO BLAHNIK RED PATENT PUMPS Open Toe 4 inch heel Sz 37 US 6 worn by model
370559621683
mphrecovery
http://www.ebay.com/itm/370559621683?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## twomiracles

Hi!  I'm new here...I hope I'm posting this in the correct place.  Any help would be greatly appreciated, just trying to verify that these are authentic!  Thanks so much!!

Frye Jane Tall Cuff
http://www.ebay.com/itm/320793447788?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648


----------



## mlh223

Hi.  Can you please help me authenticate these Dior shoes before I pay?  Thanks.


----------



## Ilgin

troipattes said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> 
> I have the opportunity to buy these YSL tribute shoes. Can you help me authenticate them ?
> 
> Thanks !


 
I have this very same 'small leopard print' tributes. They are authentic.


----------



## mlh223

*Jimmy Choo Open Toe Nude Bridal Shoes Sz 38 (7) $1795*

220894658108
*zyoung200* 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220894658108&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
Notes: extra pics attached


----------



## mlh223

mlh223 said:
			
		

> MANOLO BLAHNIK RED PATENT PUMPS Open Toe 4 inch heel Sz 37 US 6 worn by model
> 370559621683
> mphrecovery
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/370559621683?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Nevermind


----------



## Xtina0509

Item: womens ysl tribute sandal
listing #:300624965864
Seller: mediactive
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-YVES-SA...ps=63&clkid=4377344967270197466#ht_4030wt_968


----------



## Ilgin

Xtina0509 said:


> Item: womens ysl tribute sandal
> listing #:300624965864
> Seller: mediactive
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-YVES-SA...ps=63&clkid=4377344967270197466#ht_4030wt_968


 
These are fake.


----------



## mlh223

mlh223 said:


> *Jimmy Choo Open Toe Nude Bridal Shoes Sz 38 (7) $1795*
> 
> 220894658108
> *zyoung200*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220894658108&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> Notes: extra pics attached


Never mind...these ended already


----------



## mlh223

mlh223 said:


> *Jimmy Choo Watersnake Pump*
> 
> 250931917693
> *kaytes21*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250931917693&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


Hi.  I am just BUMPing these.  Thanks.


----------



## BeenBurned

I haven't seen Dallas posting in a while. She's the expert on most of the brands that have been asked about.


----------



## cat1984

Are these Louboutins genuine?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian...32544?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4842dd1d60

Many thanks 
Cat xx


----------



## mlh223

cat1984 said:


> Are these Louboutins genuine?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian...32544?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4842dd1d60
> 
> Many thanks
> Cat xx


Hi.  Here is the link for CL authentication.  http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...ead-first-page-before-posting-663800-554.html

No one seems to be monitoring this forum.


----------



## anhiee

Hi, can someone help me authenticate these ysl tribute sandals

http://www.ebay.com/itm/300624965864?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Thank you!


----------



## Xtina0509

shoes- ysl tribute
seller- hsand27413
item-320799474430
link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/320799474430?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_690


----------



## Ilgin

anhiee said:


> Hi, can someone help me authenticate these ysl tribute sandals
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/300624965864?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Thank you!


 
These are posted before. Although the seller is reputable with lots of authentic items, the tributes listed above are not authentic.



Xtina0509 said:


> shoes- ysl tribute
> seller- hsand27413
> item-320799474430
> link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/320799474430?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_690


 
Authentic.


----------



## odiekable

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320800382834


----------



## PrincessFashion

Any comments on the Fendi sling backs on Page 356, #5326 and #5327?


----------



## Stephanie***

Item: prada shoes
Link: http://www.designer-vintage.com/Prad...A/details.html


----------



## Stephanie***

Stephanie*** said:


> Item: prada shoes
> Link: http://www.designer-vintage.com/Prad...A/details.html



Prada Shoes
http://amelina.designer-vintage.com...ge.size=24&page.index=1&sort=displayDate+desc


----------



## pingingpong103

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Post any questions regarding authenticity of shoes, boots, etc. . . or Sellers here.


 

UGGs legit on this site www.discountedboots.com/ ?

Thanks!


----------



## cal_silver

Item Name: MIU MIU BY PRADA PLATEAU HIGH-HEELS ROSA GR:39 NEU!
Item number: 110783008500
Seller ID: westhighland.1952
Working Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/MIU-MIU-BY-P...amenschuhe&hash=item19cb2e8ef4#ht_6129wt_1009

Are these shoes authentic? There aren't any stitches along the insoles.


----------



## BeenBurned

pingingpong103 said:


> UGGs legit on this site www.discountedboots.com/ ?
> 
> Thanks!


They sell fakes. 

The Ugg website has a list of authorized online retailers: http://www.uggaustralia.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-UGG-US-Site/default/Storelocator-OnlineStores


----------



## pingingpong103

BeenBurned said:
			
		

> They sell fakes.
> 
> The Ugg website has a list of authorized online retailers: http://www.uggaustralia.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-UGG-US-Site/default/Storelocator-OnlineStores



Thanks a bunch! I thought it was kinda fishy that it was so cheap yet there's plenty of sizes left....


----------



## ikudry

Hi, can someone help me authenticate these ysl shoes

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180769012400&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

seller moderngirl123
item 180769012400

Seller sent me additional picture , see attached


----------



## kissmyshoes

oh lord, wont you buy me a mercedes benz! and some shoes...


----------



## Ilgin

ikudry said:


> Hi, can someone help me authenticate these ysl shoes
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180769012400&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> seller moderngirl123
> item 180769012400
> 
> Seller sent me additional picture , see attached


 
Although the pics are very unclear, they are enough to confirm that these shoes are NOT authentic.:excl: Also, YSL shoes do not come with a 'certificate of authenticity' or 'authenticity card'. No such thing!


----------



## ikudry

Ilgin said:


> Although the pics are very unclear, they are enough to confirm that these shoes are NOT authentic.:excl: Also, YSL shoes do not come with a 'certificate of authenticity' or 'authenticity card'. No such thing!


Thanks a lot


----------



## angelamdai

Hi,

I hope I can get some help authenticating these flats. I'm a newbie 

Item: Tory Burch Gray Silver Faux Snake Skin Metallic Reva Ballet Flats Sz 6
Listing number:380391758222
Seller: *linda*s***stuff*
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/380391758222?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments: Do you know if this seller sells authentic goods?

Thanks so much in advance for your help!


----------



## PrincessFashion

Can anyone assist me with these loafers, pretty please . . . 


Thanks!:giggles:


----------



## JuliasArmoire

I have to ask, no pictures... yet  But I bought almost a year ago from a similar website than ebay lovely Manolo Blahnik shoes... the seller had a long long story about where the shoes had been bought and I believed everything. The shoes were too big and I haven't ever used them. I was going to list them today and sell them for the next person to really adore them and then it hit me... the label insole of the shoe says "Manolo Blahnik" then in the next line "London" and I was like WHAT?! I'm so ****ed off... I still have all the emails and everything and selling fakes is illegal in this country, so I can just take them to the police station... but can anyone confirm that there isn't such a label as "Manolo Blahnik London"?!! Otherwise the shoes look identical, the box is right, the dust bag is right, the font is right, but then there is this one small thing... "London". I'm upset. Because now I'm stuck with these expensive fake shoes, which I'm not legally able to do anything else than burn or throw away.


----------



## Ilgin

JuliasArmoire said:


> I have to ask, no pictures... yet  But I bought almost a year ago from a similar website than ebay lovely Manolo Blahnik shoes... the seller had a long long story about where the shoes had been bought and I believed everything. The shoes were too big and I haven't ever used them. I was going to list them today and sell them for the next person to really adore them and then it hit me... the label insole of the shoe says "Manolo Blahnik" then in the next line "London" and I was like WHAT?! I'm so ****ed off... I still have all the emails and everything and selling fakes is illegal in this country, so I can just take them to the police station... *but can anyone confirm that there isn't such a label as "Manolo Blahnik London"?!!* Otherwise the shoes look identical, the box is right, the dust bag is right, the font is right, but then there is this one small thing... "London". I'm upset. Because now I'm stuck with these expensive fake shoes, which I'm not legally able to do anything else than burn or throw away.


 
Yes, there is not such a label as "Manolo Blahnik London". I'm afraid they are fake.


----------



## JuliasArmoire

Ilgin said:


> Yes, there is not such a label as "Manolo Blahnik London". I'm afraid they are fake.



Blah  Ok. I sort of knew it, so I'm not really too disappointed. The seller is actually really sweet. She can't believe that she has bought fakes as she has bought those shoes and many other things from this one store... meaning, if those shoes are fake, probably everything else is fake too... 

My only question is that if you check the labels of these two shoes:
http://www.chickdowntown.com/results.asp?searchstring=Manolo Blahnik Spart&bo_brand_id=2572

the green satin ones, actually have a label titled as "London". The same with these shoes:

http://www.stylesequel.com/item/manolo-blahnik-marimekko-floral-peep-toe-heels

and as far as I know, they both are selling or trying NOT to sell fakes... and chickdowntown asks a lot for fake shoes. Ok. I get that "London" label doesn't exist, but I'm getting really confused how these websites can still have shoes with that "London" label.


----------



## Ilgin

JuliasArmoire said:


> Blah  Ok. I sort of knew it, so I'm not really too disappointed. The seller is actually really sweet. She can't believe that she has bought fakes as she has bought those shoes and many other things from this one store... meaning, if those shoes are fake, probably everything else is fake too...
> 
> My only question is that if you check the labels of these two shoes:
> http://www.chickdowntown.com/results.asp?searchstring=Manolo Blahnik Spart&bo_brand_id=2572
> 
> the green satin ones, actually have a label titled as "London". The same with these shoes:
> 
> http://www.stylesequel.com/item/manolo-blahnik-marimekko-floral-peep-toe-heels
> 
> and as far as I know, they both are selling or trying NOT to sell fakes... and chickdowntown asks a lot for fake shoes. *Ok. I get that "London" label doesn't exist*, but I'm getting really confused how these websites can still have shoes with that "London" label.


 
It does not exist in authentic Manolo Blahnik shoes. Here is a very useful guide on authentic MBs. You may want to check it:

http://reviews.ebay.com/THE-GUIDE-TO-BUYING-AUTHENTIC-MANOLO-BLAHNIK-SHOES?ugid=10000000001514069

HTH!


----------



## JuliasArmoire

Thank you Ilgin! It turned out that the person who sold them is taking the shoes back over ten months later and giving me a full refund... she genuily thought she was selling authentic shoes... and is planning to take a legal action against the store, which originally sold them. The lesson I learned? Search before bidding and buying  But as it turns out I believe everything people say... with no background research.


----------



## JuliasArmoire

Ok, after finding myself from the MB shoe mess  I also bought D&G shoes from the same person... they were bought from the official D&G store from Kuwait... and they were supposed to be 100% real. After the 100% real MB shoes turned out to be fake, the seller also said that if these D&G shoes are fake, I can return them and get my money back... so I have been surfing around trying to find how to spot fake D&G shoes, but I think the best way would be to ask all you lovely freaks (with all my heart, you are AWESOME!), if anyone knows are these shoes fake? Finding infor about D&G was not that easy 

The shoe box is black... and each shoe has an individual dust bag, also black. The box has all the possible cards and papers with it. 






















And then the lovely shoes...































Can anyone confirm that these are real or then 100% real fakes?  Thank you


----------



## JuliasArmoire

Ilgin said:


> It does not exist in authentic Manolo Blahnik shoes. Here is a very useful guide on authentic MBs. You may want to check it:
> 
> http://reviews.ebay.com/THE-GUIDE-TO-BUYING-AUTHENTIC-MANOLO-BLAHNIK-SHOES?ugid=10000000001514069
> 
> HTH!




Ooops... the seller is saying that she called to the head office and they said that the label can say "Manolo Blahnik" "Manolo Blahnik London" " Manolo Blahnik New York" or "Manolo Blahnik New York London" and they are all authentic?!


----------



## Ilgin

.


----------



## JuliasArmoire

Ilgin said:


> .



So in conclusion, the seller was right and I was wrong. And the ebay lists etc should also mention that "Manolo Blahnik London" is also very much real authentic shoes, because that was the only thing not matching with my shoes. I also apologize. To that seller. She was really sweet and understanding and I managed to make her paranoid too.


----------



## JuliasArmoire

And the shoes... if anyone has any opinion, to one way or another... I'm getting tired  the style is Spart Satin Pink... the shoebox and and dustbag looks right and as far as I can tell, the shoes look "ok", but I still don't know about the label as these are not "vintage".


----------



## JuliasArmoire

Ok. The shoes just got authenticated (again)  So, thanks everyone... (again), including the lovely seller (again)


----------



## lengnui

Item Name: Brand new 100% auth Prada boots black leather size 40
Listing number: 110787436491
Seller ID: yelenaserra
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/110787436491...84.m1438.l2649
Comments:

Dear Authenticators,

Would you be able to let me know whether these boots are genuine? Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## minjye

I'm about to purchase this pair of Ferragamo flats. However, I am a bit hesitant. Can anyone please authenticate this for me? Thanks!!

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Salvatore-Ferragamo-Varina-Ballerinas-in-Raspberry-Size-37/44196292


----------



## natasha*

hi ladies.. still need help authenticating these.. i know the sale has ended.. just about ready to pay. seller seemed very eager to get rid of these.. so i am a little weary.. i am asking these as a birthday present.. any help would be greatly appreciated.. thanks alot

Item: Pink Lillians in a 37
Listing number: 150714054523
Seller:alethia678
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150714054523...84.m1497.l2649
Comments:
the last link posted for this pair took you to a site for a bag.. so i posted the right one i hope


----------



## minjye

natasha* said:


> hi ladies.. still need help authenticating these.. i know the sale has ended.. just about ready to pay. seller seemed very eager to get rid of these.. so i am a little weary.. i am asking these as a birthday present.. any help would be greatly appreciated.. thanks alot
> 
> Item: Pink Lillians in a 37
> Listing number: 150714054523
> Seller:alethia678
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150714054523...84.m1497.l2649
> Comments:
> the last link posted for this pair took you to a site for a bag.. so i posted the right one i hope


the listing has been removed :/


----------



## Pete1980

Hi all, first post here  I bought these shoes off of eBay, the seller had 100% feedback and confirmed them as genuine by messages. Having received them I'm not sure. They are supposed to be Christian Louboutin Lady Peep's. The quality isnt too bad, just not what I expected. You can see a tiny bit of exposed glue between the sole and shoe and the heel tips are slighlty wonky. Inside, the back of the heel is a suede feel and there is cushioning in all the right places. From what I understand, designer shoes are handmade so are these tiny imperfections to be expected? Or have I been duped? (They are the wifes Xmas present


----------



## ragamuffen55

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Post any questions regarding authenticity of shoes, boots, etc. . . or Sellers here.


do all high end shoes like prada have #some where in the shoe or on


----------



## BeenBurned

natasha* said:


> hi ladies.. still need help authenticating these.. i know the sale has ended.. just about ready to pay. seller seemed very eager to get rid of these.. so i am a little weary.. i am asking these as a birthday present.. any help would be greatly appreciated.. thanks alot
> 
> Item: Pink Lillians in a 37
> Listing number: 150714054523
> Seller:alethia678
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150714054523...84.m1497.l2649
> Comments:
> the last link posted for this pair took you to a site for a bag.. so i posted the right one i hope





minjye said:


> the listing has been removed :/



It's still there: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/15071405452...id=m570.l2736&_nkw=150714054523&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## minjye

minjye said:


> i'm about to purchase this pair of ferragamo flats. However, i am a bit hesitant. Can anyone please authenticate this for me? Thanks!!
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/salvatore-ferragamo-varina-ballerinas-in-raspberry-size-37/44196292


anybody?


----------



## natasha*

try item number 150714054523 in ebay.. please help authenticate


----------



## ninag7171

Can any ladies help authenticate this pair of Brian Atwoods?

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/BRIAN-ATWOOD...omen_s_Shoes&hash=item19cbb77763#ht_500wt_936


----------



## thoang0705

Anyone good with Tory Burch revas?  TIA!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/18077035807...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1057

http://www.ebay.com/itm/13061170342...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1057

http://www.ebay.com/itm/27086977352...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_4923wt_862

http://www.ebay.com/itm/32081142033...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_533wt_1057

http://www.ebay.com/itm/26091424231...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1999wt_823


----------



## kdent

BRIAN ATWOOD Mauve Patent Leather Platform Rounded Toe Classic Pumps Sz 35.5 5.5

http://www.ebay.com/itm/31036366557...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_2325wt_1042

THANKS!


----------



## aih33

Please authenticate? Thank you!

Item Name: Men's PRADA 'Leather' Loafers US 10, PRADA 9
Listing number: 350511637912
Seller ID: *shoelala2010*
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mens-PRADA-...1637912?pt=US_Men_s_Shoes&hash=item519c1f2598


----------



## LittleMy17

JuliasArmoire said:


> Ooops... the seller is saying that she called to the head office and they said that the label can say "Manolo Blahnik" "Manolo Blahnik London" " Manolo Blahnik New York" or "Manolo Blahnik New York London" and they are all authentic?!


Your seller is correct.  The MB label can be all three ways...call MB or email them and you'll see.


----------



## Phoenixxx

Just found these! Time's a bit short!


Please authenticate? 

Item Name: AMAZING RARE BALENCIAGA SHOES 39.5!
Listing number: 290642286422
Seller ID: babygloop
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/290642286422?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks


----------



## annas2changmin

Hi, is the site mytheresa.com legit? Please help authenticate these salvatore ferragamo varina flats:

http://www.mytheresa.com/int_en/var...source=Affilate&utm_medium=INT&utm_campaign=2

TIA!! =)


----------



## Pete1980

Anyone help me with my Louboutins? I need to decide what to do :/ Would be much appreciated.


----------



## linakpl

Hi ladies! Can you take a look at these for me? Thank you in advance!

YSL Tribtoo
310363704588
shopbri123
http://www.ebay.com/itm/310363704588?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

YSL pump
diddlebags
190612737894
http://www.ebay.com/itm/190612737894?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

YSL Tribtoo
shopdesigner611
280786102271
http://www.ebay.com/itm/280786102271?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Sadie_Seamstrix

I have some cognac colored Chloe ankle boots in the Kimberly style that I bought at Barney's last year and are thus obviously authentic.   Now this year I found them in black on Yoox and snatched them up right away.   However, I have had lingering doubts about their authenticity.  I would return them but I've already worn them.   I am suspicious about three issues:

1. The leather on the Yoox pair is somewhat softer and less thick than the others.  This makes the front part kind of sag while I'm wearing them, once to the point where they dropped below the strap.

2. The imprint of the word "Chloe" on the inside of the shoe has the accent on the "e" with a bend it in.  This is the way it is always written on shoe bags and on the bottoms of shoes---the inside imprints on my other four Chloes (all from Barneys, Saks, etc) have the more straight kind of accent mark.

3. When I hold them up sole to sole against last year's pair the outline of the soles is just a bit narrower at the toe. 

4. The name "Kimberly" is spelled wrong on the box  (wasn't last year).

I've bought many, many things from Yoox and never had a worry before.  But this just keeps bugging me.  By the way, I'm extra suspicious because this style and color was faked:  they have, like 200 "units" of them on Chloeoutlet.com.   Any input would be helpful, thanks!!!!

Sarah


----------



## thoang0705

Miu Miu anyone?

Number: 220909990592
Seller: melikukla
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/22090999059...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_815wt_1108


----------



## ragamuffen55

Prada Psycho said:


> Real or not? Thanks!


 I have a pair of prada sandles but Im real new at this what do I do ????


----------



## ragamuffen55

ragamuffen55 said:


> I have a pair of prada sandles but Im real new at this what do I do ????


 I dont know how to send pictures,please what am I doing wrong I can send you the item # from e-bay but the picture is not good # 330644783943 I owen them now and I resail a lot so they must be authentic


----------



## nillacobain

Item Name: JC shoes 247lace
Listing number: 230716484800
Seller ID: **avantgarde** 
Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/230716484800?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

TIA


----------



## Pete1980

Pete1980 said:


> Hi all, first post here  I bought these shoes off of eBay, the seller had 100% feedback and confirmed them as genuine by messages. Having received them I'm not sure. They are supposed to be Christian Louboutin Lady Peep's. The quality isnt too bad, just not what I expected. You can see a tiny bit of exposed glue between the sole and shoe and the heel tips are slighlty wonky. Inside, the back of the heel is a suede feel and there is cushioning in all the right places. From what I understand, designer shoes are handmade so are these tiny imperfections to be expected? Or have I been duped? (They are the wifes Xmas present
> 
> View attachment 1539426
> View attachment 1539427
> View attachment 1539428
> View attachment 1539429


 
Anyone


----------



## Sadie_Seamstrix

Pete1980, I don't have any Louboutins so I can't really comment on the pics.  However I can tell you that I've gotten authentic high-end shoes (Manolo, Chloe, etc.) with a bit of exposed glue where the sole attaches, so I wouldn't worry about that part.  Good luck.


----------



## Pete1980

Ok, thanks for your input, puts my mind at rest a little.


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *Pete1980* 

                              Hi all, first post here  I bought these shoes off of eBay, the  seller had 100% feedback and confirmed them as genuine by messages.  Having received them I'm not sure. They are supposed to be Christian  Louboutin Lady Peep's. The quality isnt too bad, just not what I  expected. You can see a tiny bit of exposed glue between the sole and  shoe and the heel tips are slighlty wonky. Inside, the back of the heel  is a suede feel and there is cushioning in all the right places. From  what I understand, designer shoes are handmade so are these tiny  imperfections to be expected? Or have I been duped? (They are the wifes  Xmas present 

Attachment 1539426Attachment 1539427Attachment 1539428Attachment 1539429



Pete1980 said:


> Anyone


You might try posting in the "authenticate this CL" forum. See post #1 for the required information: http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...ls-read-first-page-before-posting-663800.html


----------



## voilasabine

Hi!!! 
I really need your help on Authenticating these YSL TRIBUTE SANDALS 

Item: YSL TRIBUTE FLANNEL SANDALS 
Listing: 280791134939
Seller: shirley1206
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/28079113493...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_1200

Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## voilasabine

I can't try helping, but I can't really see the shape of the shoes well, I would suggest referring to the CL authentication thread and also look up some pictures on google of lady peep. 
Try to see if the shape is right. But from my knowledge I feel that the heel should be higher! But again from those angles it is hard to see! 






Pete1980 said:


> Hi all, first post here  I bought these shoes off of eBay, the seller had 100% feedback and confirmed them as genuine by messages. Having received them I'm not sure. They are supposed to be Christian Louboutin Lady Peep's. The quality isnt too bad, just not what I expected. You can see a tiny bit of exposed glue between the sole and shoe and the heel tips are slighlty wonky. Inside, the back of the heel is a suede feel and there is cushioning in all the right places. From what I understand, designer shoes are handmade so are these tiny imperfections to be expected? Or have I been duped? (They are the wifes Xmas present
> 
> View attachment 1539426
> View attachment 1539427
> View attachment 1539428
> View attachment 1539429


----------



## 5thelement

Hi, please help authenticate these Uggs Ultimates.

Item Name: UGG Australia Ultimate Tall Braid Chocolate Boot Womens US 6 7 UK 4.5 Classic
Listing number: 130612552466
Seller ID: surfingphotographer
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/130612552466?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Seller mentioned "100% UGG Australia and have documentation if needed." but is now being very defensive after I asked that it be included in my shipment. Looked up other items that seller is listing, and there seem to be a lot of other Uggs being sold by this person. I am getting concerned...

Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## ragamuffen55

i bought these off e bay i would love to have them authincated thanks


----------



## starlv

Hi, 

Please help me check out these heels. Thanks!

Item: prada shoes
Listing: 260913457741
Seller: paulelle7
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/260913457741?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## mrsMP

I'm sorry but these are fake   I would suggest you get a second opinion from the Louboutin Authentication thread as those ladies are the real experts but I'm pretty much 100% positive they're fake.  Sorry.




Pete1980 said:


> Hi all, first post here  I bought these shoes off of eBay, the seller had 100% feedback and confirmed them as genuine by messages. Having received them I'm not sure. They are supposed to be Christian Louboutin Lady Peep's. The quality isnt too bad, just not what I expected. You can see a tiny bit of exposed glue between the sole and shoe and the heel tips are slighlty wonky. Inside, the back of the heel is a suede feel and there is cushioning in all the right places. From what I understand, designer shoes are handmade so are these tiny imperfections to be expected? Or have I been duped? (They are the wifes Xmas present
> 
> View attachment 1539426
> View attachment 1539427
> View attachment 1539428
> View attachment 1539429


----------



## thoang0705

Item: 150719774770
Seller: lucille21 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gucci-Black...men_s_Shoes&hash=item2317994032#ht_500wt_1041

Item: 120829468470
Seller: laurenlago1
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...men_s_Shoes&hash=item1c21ff5f36#ht_617wt_1041


----------



## Phoenixxx

Hi. Could someone take a look at these?

Item: Rupert Sanderson heels 40
Item number: 170747153737
Seller: blu_arsenal 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170747153737?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

And these?

Item: YSL Tribute Sandals 40.5
Item number: 260918737580
Seller: avaavaava123 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/260918737580?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks!


----------



## ragamuffen55

ragamuffen55 said:


> i bought these off e bay i would love to have them authincated thanks


 WHAT ELSE DO YOU NEE OR AM i THAT DOUMN AT THIS


----------



## BeenBurned

ragamuffen55 said:


> do all high end shoes like prada have #some where in the shoe or on





ragamuffen55 said:


> I have a pair of prada sandles but Im real new at this what do I do ????





ragamuffen55 said:


> I dont know how to send pictures,please what am I doing wrong I can send you the item # from e-bay but the picture is not good # 330644783943 I owen them now and I resail a lot so they must be authentic





ragamuffen55 said:


> i bought these off e bay i would love to have them authincated thanks





ragamuffen55 said:


> WHAT ELSE DO YOU NEE OR AM i THAT DOUMN AT THIS


You aren't being ignored but the shoe authentication forum has been dead lately. If someone doesn't know the brand or whether the shoes are authentic or not, they usually don't respond, but instead, wait for someone who does know what they're talking about. 

I can tell you that generally, when authenticating shoes, you'd need to show pictures of the front view, side view, soles, insoles, closeup of markings on soles and any numbers or stamps with size and style information from inside the shoes. 

To post picture, you can either use the "manage attachments" button below the response box and upload pictures that way or you can upload them to a photo-hosting website like photobucket, flicker, etc. and post the IMG link to embed the images.


----------



## ragamuffen55

BeenBurned said:


> You aren't being ignored but the shoe authentication forum has been dead lately. If someone doesn't know the brand or whether the shoes are authentic or not, they usually don't respond, but instead, wait for someone who does know what they're talking about.
> 
> I can tell you that generally, when authenticating shoes, you'd need to show pictures of the front view, side view, soles, insoles, closeup of markings on soles and any numbers or stamps with size and style information from inside the shoes.
> 
> To post picture, you can either use the "manage attachments" button below the response box and upload pictures that way or you can upload them to a photo-hosting website like photobucket, flicker, etc. and post the IMG link to embed the images.


 thank you sooo much for your responce Im really interasted in the jimmy choo I will take more pictures like you said and see I dont want to relist untill I know thanks


----------



## rrubyrubyy

Hi can someone please authenticate this:

Item: Salvatore Ferragamo Shoes Taupe Classic Pumps Grosgrain Bow Low 6 AAAA NIB 
Listing: 220915301577
Seller: lisa.luxx
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220915301577&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:AU:1123

Thanks heaps!


----------



## ragamuffen55

BeenBurned said:


> You aren't being ignored but the shoe authentication forum has been dead lately. If someone doesn't know the brand or whether the shoes are authentic or not, they usually don't respond, but instead, wait for someone who does know what they're talking about.
> 
> I can tell you that generally, when authenticating shoes, you'd need to show pictures of the front view, side view, soles, insoles, closeup of markings on soles and any numbers or stamps with size and style information from inside the shoes.
> 
> To post picture, you can either use the "manage attachments" button below the response box and upload pictures that way or you can upload them to a photo-hosting website like photobucket, flicker, etc. and post the IMG link to embed the images.


there are NO markings on the leather strap,the foot pad has in red jimmy choo on the ground jimmy choo 
vero cuoio
made in italy
38
the choo the oo are a little slanted  I hope these pictures help thanks


----------



## Pinkstrawberry

Hello ladies, I saw a pair of shoes on this web site, can some help to verify if this website its safe??
http://www.brand-shoesmall.com/
TIA


----------



## BeenBurned

Pinkstrawberry said:


> Hello ladies, I saw a pair of shoes on this web site, can some help to verify if this website its safe??
> http://www.brand-shoesmall.com/
> TIA


They sell fakes. 

If you do the whois lookup on them, they claim to be based in Boston (for the city code) but the country code is CN, which is China. And their phone number is international. 

Here's a list of Ugg's authorized online retailers: 
http://www.uggaustralia.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-UGG-US-Site/default/Storelocator-OnlineStores


----------



## Pinkstrawberry

BeenBurned said:


> They sell fakes.
> 
> If you do the whois lookup on them, they claim to be based in Boston (for the city code) but the country code is CN, which is China. And their phone number is international.
> 
> Here's a list of Ugg's authorized online retailers:
> http://www.uggaustralia.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-UGG-US-Site/default/Storelocator-OnlineStores


 
Thank you very much BeenBurned it was too good to be true I am glad I asked before.


----------



## BeenBurned

Pinkstrawberry said:


> Thank you very much BeenBurned it was too good to be true I am glad I asked before.


You're very welcome.


----------



## mlh223

*Jimmy Choo Women's High Heel Shoe size 37 $950.00*


150722063028
*ahgkml*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/150722063028?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------



## etoupe

http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-BLACK-L...20699?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item416060a51b

Thanks guys!! ))


----------



## pretty pink

can someone authenticate these tory burch sandals.. the auction is ending but they will be relisted .. thanks 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-Tory-Bu...men_s_Shoes&hash=item1c22241e33#ht_500wt_1202

item number : 120831876659
seller: roieguez


----------



## starlv

Hi, 

Please help me check out these heels. Thanks!

Item: prada shoes
Listing: 260913457741
Seller: paulelle7
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/260913457...sid=p3984.m1439.l2649&clk_rvr_id=300376712214

Additional pics: http://s826.photobucket.com/albums/zz188/starlv_album/Prada embroidery Heels/


----------



## mphung

hey ladies, I was wondering if you can authenticate these men's gucci shoes?


----------



## ragamuffen55

ragamuffen55 said:


> i bought these off e bay i would love to have them authincated thanks


 do you need more pictures ????


----------



## LAvuittongirl

I got a GREAT deal on onlineshoes.com for a pair of uggs for my DS and was suuper excited!  Got them, opened the box, and took a quick look n wrapped them up for Xmas.

Xmas came n my DS opened it and he was putting his feet in to try them on and then he stopped and took them off.  I thought it was a little strange cuz he always tries on shoes when he gets a new pair very willingly.  So I picked them up and took a look and they felt very different.  

Luckily, I was able to get another EXACT pair at nordstroms PM'd and I was saving them for a possible gift.  I got that pair and compared and OMG what a difference!  Take a look:

Left: authentic. 

Color is different even though they are both chestnut, the width of the shaft is different.  From my experience, uggs have always had a straight shaft.  The "fake" ones kinda flare a bit at the top, not consistently straight from top to bottom. 









The shape of the boot is different.  Also, from experience, the shape has always been this very rounded oval shape.  The "fake" one has a curve to them.  Also notice the piping on the bottom of the boot.  Color of the piping is different, the color on the "fake" is very similar to boot color.  The piping on real uggs are brighter/darker shade of boot color.





Stitching is different.  And doesn't seem very straight on "fakes"






This is the part that initially made me think that the uggs seemed "off"
The "fakes" felt like cardboard/paper... Very thin and cheap feeling.  Notice the thickness.





I even compared to my son's older uggs and you can see the difference with those pairs too:

This is with an OLD pair with wool that has been matted down for about 2 yrs now!




Even though labels look different (because this is DS's OLDER pair and the label has changed), the stitching is still off.




All 3 side by side by side.  

Reals all have rounded oval shape.  Colors are different only cuz the older ones are OLD and color changed over time.






I really believe the ones I ordered online to be fake.

I called today to resolve and they kept saying how they are authorized retailers and are even listed on Ugg site as authorized and only purchase from Ugg directly.  They gave me option to exchange or return and I said I'd return but don't want to pay for return shipping.  They didn't want to offer me free return shipping and I complained and asked them why I should pay to return something that is not authentic?  Once again, she was like... They're 100% authentic, blah blah blah.  So I was like... Well ok, I'll just go to Ugg store and have them authenticate and then she said she'll ask manager if they can make exception, which they did.  She said, "as a one time courtesy we will offer you a pre paid shipping label".  *rolling eyes*

I'm sure they DO sell authentic uggs and are authorized retailers but I'm sure not ALL are authentic.  And just cus they have the authenticity sticker (which the rep told me as to how I can tell they are authentic), doesn't PROVE that they're authentic.  

What do you think?  Fake or real?


----------



## LAvuittongirl

I don't think u can see the shape I was talking about in the pictures, but forgot to mention that the heel on real uggs are always a different shade of color then boot.  It's not that way on the fakes.


----------



## Swanky

I bought a pair of Bailey triple buttons from them last week and feel they're real.
I've heard complaints about the quality waning over past few years.  Perhaps that's it?
The hologram sticker in mine matches my others.


----------



## BeenBurned

LAvuittongirl said:


> I got a GREAT deal on onlineshoes.com for a pair of uggs for my DS and was suuper excited!  Got them, opened the box, and took a quick look n wrapped them up for Xmas.
> 
> Xmas came n my DS opened it and he was putting his feet in to try them on and then he stopped and took them off.  I thought it was a little strange cuz he always tries on shoes when he gets a new pair very willingly.  So I picked them up and took a look and they felt very different.
> 
> Luckily, I was able to get another EXACT pair at nordstroms PM'd and I was saving them for a possible gift.  I got that pair and compared and OMG what a difference!  Take a look:
> 
> Left: authentic.
> 
> Color is different even though they are both chestnut, the width of the shaft is different.  From my experience, uggs have always had a straight shaft.  The "fake" ones kinda flare a bit at the top, not consistently straight from top to bottom.
> 
> View attachment 1549952
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1549953
> 
> 
> The shape of the boot is different.  Also, from experience, the shape has always been this very rounded oval shape.  The "fake" one has a curve to them.  Also notice the piping on the bottom of the boot.  Color of the piping is different, the color on the "fake" is very similar to boot color.  The piping on real uggs are brighter/darker shade of boot color.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1549955
> 
> 
> Stitching is different.  And doesn't seem very straight on "fakes"
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1549956
> 
> 
> This is the part that initially made me think that the uggs seemed "off"
> The "fakes" felt like cardboard/paper... Very thin and cheap feeling.  Notice the thickness.
> 
> View attachment 1549959
> 
> 
> 
> I even compared to my son's older uggs and you can see the difference with those pairs too:
> 
> This is with an OLD pair with wool that has been matted down for about 2 yrs now!
> 
> View attachment 1549954
> 
> 
> Even though labels look different (because this is DS's OLDER pair and the label has changed), the stitching is still off.
> 
> View attachment 1549960
> 
> 
> All 3 side by side by side.
> 
> Reals all have rounded oval shape.  Colors are different only cuz the older ones are OLD and color changed over time.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1549961
> 
> 
> 
> I really believe the ones I ordered online to be fake.
> 
> I called today to resolve and they kept saying how they are authorized retailers and are even listed on Ugg site as authorized and only purchase from Ugg directly.  They gave me option to exchange or return and I said I'd return but don't want to pay for return shipping.  They didn't want to offer me free return shipping and I complained and asked them why I should pay to return something that is not authentic?  Once again, she was like... They're 100% authentic, blah blah blah.  So I was like... Well ok, I'll just go to Ugg store and have them authenticate and then she said she'll ask manager if they can make exception, which they did.  She said, "as a one time courtesy we will offer you a pre paid shipping label".  *rolling eyes*
> 
> I'm sure they DO sell authentic uggs and are authorized retailers but I'm sure not ALL are authentic.  And just cus they have the authenticity sticker (which the rep told me as to how I can tell they are authentic), doesn't PROVE that they're authentic.
> 
> What do you think?  Fake or real?


Here's the list of authorized Ugg online retailers and onlineshoes.com *IS* an authorized dealer: 
http://www.uggaustralia.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-UGG-US-Site/default/Storelocator-OnlineStores



LAvuittongirl said:


> I don't think u can see the shape I was talking about in the pictures, but forgot to mention that the heel on real uggs are always a different shade of color then boot.  It's not that way on the fakes.


With just about any designer item, whether it's shoes, boots, handbags, clothing, and just about anything else, you can rarely say "always" or "never" with regard to "rules." I'd venture to say that there are exceptions to 99.9% of every rule. 

In fact, I have pictures of several boots that have the same color heels as the rest of the upper. 

Here are a few examples. I assure you that these items are 100% authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I bought a pair of Bailey triple buttons from them last week and feel they're real.
> I've heard complaints about the quality waning over past few years.  Perhaps that's it?
> The hologram sticker in mine matches my others.


Note that it's only in the last year or so that Uggs has been using a hologram on the left shoe. It's their latest effort to thwart counterfeiters. 

So if you happen to purchase older authentic styles of boots, they won't have holograms. Sometimes, Marshalls, TJ's, Nordies Rack, etc. have older styles. (I don't know whether the online store you bought from sells current or discontinued styles.)

Also, I agree with Swanky that some of the newer styles I've seen seem tacky and cheap. The shearling can be thinner and coarser than the older ones.


----------



## sarahknowles

hey just wondering if anyone can authenticate these for me

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/UGG-Tularosa...?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item5f7912048f 

thanks!
happy holidays


----------



## BeenBurned

sarahknowles said:


> hey just wondering if anyone can authenticate these for me
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/UGG-Tularosa...?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item5f7912048f
> 
> thanks!
> happy holidays


Please request pictures of both sides of the size/style label from inside the left boot as well as a picture of the label from the box.


----------



## martapodoba

Item: NIB PRADA BLACK BOW LEATHER SCRUNCH BALLET SHOES 39 9
 Item number: 200649693573
 Seller: fshionguru
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-PRADA-B...93573?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2eb7a75985

 Please help me with this shoes. Thank you!


----------



## juicy935

I just purchased these last night, can anyone authenticate them based on these pics?
http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Di...le-detail-boots/cat20022/317849501/detail.fly


----------



## Julius54

OMG Swanky, it's unbelievable! I trusted in on line stores, but  I heared more and more bad stories about them.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

http://www.fashionsky2012.com/ugg-classic-short-boots-leopard-p-74.html
not sure if this site is legit thanks


----------



## sarahknowles

thanks for the info Been Burned, i asked her (assuming it is a girl) for more pictures, maybe you can help now?

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/UGG-Tularosa...12962?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item19cc3206a2


----------



## BeenBurned

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> http://www.fashionsky2012.com/ugg-classic-short-boots-leopard-p-74.html
> not sure if this site is legit thanks


I don't believe they sell authentic. When an online site has those quantities, it's impossible unless they're authorized to sell them and they are NOT on Uggs list of authorized online resellers.

http://www.uggaustralia.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-UGG-US-Site/default/Storelocator-OnlineStores


----------



## BeenBurned

sarahknowles said:


> thanks for the info Been Burned, i asked her (assuming it is a girl) for more pictures, maybe you can help now?
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/UGG-Tularosa...12962?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item19cc3206a2


Looks good.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

BeenBurned said:


> I don't believe they sell authentic. When an online site has those quantities, it's impossible unless they're authorized to sell them and they are NOT on Uggs list of authorized online resellers.
> 
> http://www.uggaustralia.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-UGG-US-Site/default/Storelocator-OnlineStores



ok thanks


----------



## mlh223

Chanel Ballet Stretch Flats sz 37.5 or 7.5 Black and Gold
160699967047
*variousoddities* 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/160699967047?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## puan

Please help!!


----------



## lola rose

I am having doubts with these Miu Miu's..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/190622194661...84.m1423.l2649

This is the beige version that was on NetAPorter... 
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/161455

I don't know but something seems off on the black ones. Or is it just me?

I would highly appreciate your help guys! Thank you!


----------



## Thunder2nd

Hello everyone!

I went to a local high end consignment shop last night and found a beautiful pair of Lanvin flats. Now I am wondering whether or not they are real and if I should immediately return them. I have been searching all morning trying to find a pair like them and found these on Ebay. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lanvin-Purp...05759?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4ab2a2fc3f


These are the exact same ones I have except mine are in grey. What has me worried is the soles. I am not entirely familiar with Lanvin, so I do not know if these were a different style that came out. Everything I have found so far show the soles being leather with the Lanvin name stamped at the bottom. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## maggiesze1

Hi, I posted these also in the Chanel forum, but since they are shoes, I am posting in here as well.

Item: Chanel flats with pearl chain (sorry don't know the official name)
Item number: Traw1211
Listing link: http://www.refinestyle.com/chanel-sh...-traw1211.html
Seller: 3020Resale @refinestyle. com
Comments: I hope these are authentic because I already bought them. Thanks!


----------



## maggiesze1

^ the above link doesn't work, so I am reposting the link:

http://www.refinestyle.com/chanel-shoes-flats-traw1211.html


----------



## loves2shop_nary

Item: YSL Tribute
Listing Number: NA
Seller: Irene
Link: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2575996912135.2120240.1020707170&type=1
Commentslease authenticate this


----------



## aika_1_r

Is this authentic? Or is there a style like this?

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/BNIB-AUTHENT...ltDomain_211&hash=item2a17c7ece5#ht_500wt_949


----------



## beduina

^ Just so you know, there's a thread where you can ask about authentication http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/authenticate-those-shoes-32044.html

p.s. they look authentic


----------



## mlh223

Jimmy Choo "Crown" glitter platform peep toe heels EU 37 US 7 Retails $695
270888327845
*haute_couture_connection*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jimmy-Choo-...5?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f1233daa5SEXY 


JIMMY CHOO LONDON MADE IN ITALY KIDSKIN LEATHER PUMPS 4"HEEL sz37.5 SO CUTE
280802960602
*kag_man*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/SEXY-JIMMY-...60602?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item41612924da


----------



## Chloe_chick999

^ I agree, they are real.


----------



## marbella8

definitely real.


----------



## martapodoba

Item: NIB PRADA TESSUTO PAILLETTES BOW BLACK BALLET FLATS SIZE 39 SHOES
Item number: 260928673668
Seller: tikavision
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/260928673668?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## pquiles

Please help me authenticate these:  

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/YSL...vity_notify&utm_medium=email&utm_source=email

Thank you.


----------



## pquiles

pquiles said:
			
		

> Please help me authenticate these:
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Trib-Too-4inch/44984041?utm_campaign=offer_activity_notify&utm_medium=email&utm_source=email
> 
> Thank you.



I forgot to add 
seller: ritzyrichbiz
Shoe:  YSL trib too


----------



## ragamuffen55

carlguile said:


> Hey, I'm so happy to have found this site! I'm in heaven!
> I'm sure these are fake, any help would be gratefully recieved
> (i got the from ebay) Thanks!!!


 why do you think they are fake ???the stones or shoes ???


----------



## goodric4

Can someone please authenticate these shoes for me?

Item:  LOUIS VUITTON ivory leather slingback shoes 41/11
Auction:  300626925793
Seller: *the.emperors.old.clothes*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/300626925793?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

The date code seems to be invalid (B00015).  Also, the "Made in Italy" font is too small and not in cursive.  Finally, the way the tag is sewn in looks wrong.  Maybe they are an older style?  Please help.  Thanks


----------



## mAntonio

Hello, I would really appreciate some help authenticating these shoes, thank you!:

Item: ysl tribtoo pumps size 40
Item number: 130627660097
Seller:ellebarbick
link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/13062766009...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648#ht_500wt_1191


----------



## linakpl

Hello ladies! Are these authentic YSLs? Thank you!!

YSL Yves Saint Laurent Essaouira 90 Sandal Cordoban Horse Mules 35.5 690 BK
nyceliteboutique 
170761089728
http://www.ebay.com/itm/170761089728?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## annpod

hello, I'm new here and quite confused where to request for authenticity. I found these YSL and I'm wondering if these are authentic. I couldn't find any photos of the exact pair but only the pumps version. They are pretty beat up but I'm planning to have it cleaned. Any help will be appreciated!

media.use.com/images/s_1/46bfca44ff5f70587ff4_1.jpg media.use.com/images/s_1/46bfca44ff5f70587ff4_2.jpg media.use.com/images/s_1/46bfca44ff5f70587ff4_3.jpg media.use.com/images/s_1/46bfca44ff5f70587ff4_4.jpg media.use.com/images/s_1/46bfca44ff5f70587ff4_5.jpg media.use.com/images/s_1/46bfca44ff5f70587ff4_6.jpg media.use.com/images/s_1/46bfca44ff5f70587ff4_7.jpg


----------



## kweber

Item: YSL - Yves Saint Laurent Khaki Leather Kilima Strappy Wedge Shoes sz 7 / 37
Item#: 120830214381
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/120830214381?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Seller: lookatyou*

I need to authenticate before I BIN.  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## goodric4

goodric4 said:


> Can someone please authenticate these shoes for me?
> 
> Item: LOUIS VUITTON ivory leather slingback shoes 41/11
> Auction: 300626925793
> Seller: *the.emperors.old.clothes*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/300626925793?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> The date code seems to be invalid (B00015). Also, the "Made in Italy" font is too small and not in cursive. Finally, the way the tag is sewn in looks wrong. Maybe they are an older style? Please help. Thanks


 
Okay, it looks like these pumps are from the 2005 collection.  My other LV shoes are newer so I guess my only concern now is the date code.  I'm pretty sure that these shoes are authentic, but the date code doesn't seem right.  Can someone please tell me if this date code looks okay?  B00015 (in gold letters/numbers).  Thanks!


----------



## pquiles

pquiles said:
			
		

> I forgot to add
> seller: ritzyrichbiz
> Shoe:  YSL trib too





Ooops... Think i got missed.  Can someone authenticate these for me please?


----------



## Stephanie***

please authenticate these fendi: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FENDI-Sue...54020?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4ab2c6d124


----------



## pretarcoker

how could authenticate this  Giuseppe Zanotti? Thanks : http://www.ebay.com/itm/200700660766?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## ShinyCquin

BeenBurned said:


> Unless you've personally purchased items from legitimate stores or unless you are expert enough to know authentic, it's always a good idea to have items looked at first.



I always have them checked out. I've been wearing and selling my stuff for a decent amount of time but when I'm in doubt, I go to Neimans, Saks or Nordstrom for help authenticating. They're nice about it too.

Thanks for input


----------



## OnceUponAShoe

Can anyone identify these sneakers? I found them on a blog, but they didnt mention the designer


----------



## marit

Can anyone authenticate these Ugg Australia boots, please.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/525/ugg5o.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/859/ugg4.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/140/ugg3n.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/585/ugg2h.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/442/ugg1.jpg/


----------



## BeenBurned

marit said:


> Can anyone authenticate these Ugg Australia boots, please.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/525/ugg5o.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/859/ugg4.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/140/ugg3n.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/585/ugg2h.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/442/ugg1.jpg/


I'm sorry but the boots are fake. The style number, 5825 is not for ultimate short, which i think is the style your boots are trying to be. 

This is what 5825 should look like. (I'm not saying that these are authentic but this is style 5825.) There are other problems with the size tag and the label on the back of the heel but the most obvious giveaway is the wrong style.
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...1313&_nkw=uggs+5825&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## marit

BeenBurned, thank you so much! They were supposed to be Original Classic Short in sand, EU size 39.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> I'm sorry but the boots are fake. The style number, 5825 is not for ultimate short, which i think is the style your boots are trying to be.
> 
> This is what 5825 should look like. (I'm not saying that these are authentic but this is style 5825.) There are other problems with the size tag and the label on the back of the heel but the most obvious giveaway is the wrong style.
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...1313&_nkw=uggs+5825&_sacat=See-All-Categories





marit said:


> BeenBurned, thank you so much! They were supposed to be Original Classic Short in sand, EU size 39.



You're welcome. You're correct that 5825 is _classic_ short but the fakes are _ultimate_ short. I hope you can get your money back.


----------



## Maria Harrison

Could anyone tell me how the print on the bottom of Manolos should look like? I have seen so many different prints, so it is hard to tell which ones are real. 

Thanks


----------



## goodric4

I'm bumping this post, as I've been waiting several weeks without a reply. Can someone please help me? I took these shoes to LV to ask if they could be reconditioned. The sales associate wouldn't touch them and said he did not recognize the shoe, but said it may have been from the Suhali Collection. If anyone recognizes this shoe or can authenticate it, any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!



goodric4 said:


> Can someone please authenticate these shoes for me?
> 
> Item: LOUIS VUITTON ivory leather slingback shoes 41/11
> Auction: 300626925793
> Seller: *the.emperors.old.clothes*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/300626925793?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> The date code seems to be invalid (B00015). Also, the "Made in Italy" font is too small and not in cursive. Finally, the way the tag is sewn in looks wrong. Maybe they are an older style? Please help. Thanks


----------



## namore

hi.... please help me to authentic this balen shoes.

BALENCIAGA loafers
330673154338
orel158

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SALE-AUTHEN...men_s_Shoes&hash=item4cfda7e922#ht_500wt_1289

thanks a lot...


----------



## sharilie

Hi! I love these Isabel Marant Becketts but I'm not sure if they are real. Can someone help me out? Thanks a lot!


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *goodric4* 

                              Can someone please authenticate these shoes for me?

Item: LOUIS VUITTON ivory leather slingback shoes 41/11
Auction: 300626925793
Seller: *the.emperors.old.clothes*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/300626925793...84.m1439.l2649

The date code seems to be invalid (B00015). Also, the "Made in Italy"  font is too small and not in cursive. Finally, the way the tag is sewn  in looks wrong. Maybe they are an older style? Please help. Thanks  




goodric4 said:


> I'm bumping this post, as I've been waiting several weeks without a reply. Can someone please help me? I took these shoes to LV to ask if they could be reconditioned. The sales associate wouldn't touch them and said he did not recognize the shoe, but said it may have been from the Suhali Collection. If anyone recognizes this shoe or can authenticate it, any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


You might try posting the in ATLV forum. The shoe expert (who knew most of the labels) hasn't been around in a while.


----------



## maryg1

can anyone pls. help me with these Fendi?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/30063994636...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_2040wt_1120


----------



## Alexis_92

they're not from ebay so I can't share any other info, sorry

zerorelativo.it/item_files/9/5/5/5/9/item_395559.jpg
zerorelativo.it/item_files/9/5/5/5/9/item_395559_2.jpg
zerorelativo.it/item_files/9/5/5/5/9/item_395559_3.jpg

thank you ))))


----------



## martapodoba

Item: ALEXANDER McQUEEN SKULL ZIP BALLET FLATS SHOES UK 6 US 9 EU 39 RARE COLOUR 
Item number: 170762412882
Seller: fashion-a-porter
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170762412882?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Please help me authenticate this AMQ shoes?


----------



## mainguyen504

hi! 
can anyone do a quick check on gucci please?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/GUCCI-GOLD-...en_s_Shoes&hash=item46002b9a7b#ht_6805wt_1188


----------



## Stephanie***

the auction already ended but could someone please authenticate?

Fendi ankle boots
http://www.ebay.de/itm/200694957206?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## DOLLYMOM

Hi can someone please authenticate theses shoes for me. This member already has 3 negatives for selling counterfeit merchandise. However none of the negatives were for shoes. Seems sort of strange to me that she is using the exact same invoice to sell all 3 pair of Prada shoes. One photo has a close up of the invoice, the other photos are taken from a distance to make the invoice difficult to read. I used the old eagle eye on this one. lol. Is this a red flag? In any case here are the items. Please authenticate for me. Thanks in advance.

member name:meadowester
item number:250966242977
link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/250966242977?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

member name:meadowester
item number:250977608089
link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-BLACK...08089?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a6f6e6199

member name:meadowester
item number:250977612143
link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-BOW-C...12143?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a6f6e716f


----------



## BeenBurned

DOLLYMOM said:


> Hi can someone please authenticate theses shoes for me. This member already has 3 negatives for selling counterfeit merchandise. However none of the negatives were for shoes. Seems sort of strange to me that she is using the exact same invoice to sell all 3 pair of Prada shoes. One photo has a close up of the invoice, the other photos are taken from a distance to make the invoice difficult to read. I used the old eagle eye on this one. lol. Is this a red flag? In any case here are the items. Please authenticate for me. Thanks in advance.
> 
> member name:meadowester
> item number:250966242977
> link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/250966242977?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> member name:meadowester
> item number:250977608089
> link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-BLACK...08089?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a6f6e6199
> 
> member name:meadowester
> item number:250977612143
> link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-BOW-C...12143?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a6f6e716f


I don't know the shoes and can't authenticate them but IMO, it is a red flag to show the same receipt in each listing. If the receipt of for a quantity of 3 pairs, she should show or specify that. But it seems as though she purposely shows foggy pictures so it's impossible to read them.


----------



## Evanne22

Could someone authenticate these shoes for me?
Christian Louboutin Madam Butterfly 150 Pony Hair Leopard Pump Sz.39
Seller: stacie38
eBay item #280808887811

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...87811?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4161839603


----------



## DOLLYMOM

BeenBurned said:


> I don't know the shoes and can't authenticate them but IMO, it is a red flag to show the same receipt in each listing. If the receipt of for a quantity of 3 pairs, she should show or specify that. But it seems as though she purposely shows foggy pictures so it's impossible to read them.


 
Great Thanks, i reported the seller to Ebay. 9 times out of 10 Ebay wont even bother to remove the listings.


----------



## DOLLYMOM

Evanne22 said:


> Could someone authenticate these shoes for me?
> Christian Louboutin Madam Butterfly 150 Pony Hair Leopard Pump Sz.39
> Seller: stacie38
> eBay item #280808887811
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...87811?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4161839603


I am no expert but I.M.O. they are fakes. the inner sole at the tip of the shoe is much thicker on the authentic shoes. this probably explains why she didnt post more photos.


----------



## Keepallboi

Hi

Can someone check these 3 eBay auctions for me and let me know if you think they are authentic or fake. 
Thanks!!!

Item: UGG classic short bomber size 9 women or 8 men
Item #: 140682922059
Seller: surfingphotographer
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/140682922059?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_536wt_689

Item: UGG ultra short black women 9/men 8
Item#: 230734041416
Seller: brianbuysell
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/230734041416?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1068wt_922

Item: UGG men's classic short bomber chestnut
Item#: 270855893154
Seller: social.shoes
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/270855893154...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_6532wt_689

Thank you. !!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

Keepallboi said:


> Hi
> 
> Can someone check these 3 eBay auctions for me and let me know if you think they are authentic or fake.
> Thanks!!!
> 
> Item: UGG classic short bomber size 9 women or 8 men
> Item #: 140682922059
> Seller: surfingphotographer
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/140682922059?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_536wt_689
> 
> Item: UGG ultra short black women 9/men 8
> Item#: 230734041416
> Seller: brianbuysell
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/230734041416?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1068wt_922
> 
> Item: UGG men's classic short bomber chestnut
> Item#: 270855893154
> Seller: social.shoes
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/270855893154...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_6532wt_689
> 
> Thank you. !!!!


The first two look good.

#3 needs way more pictures. There's no way to authenticate Uggs with just one picture.


----------



## Keepallboi

BeenBurned said:
			
		

> The first two look good.
> 
> #3 needs way more pictures. There's no way to authenticate Uggs with just one picture.



Thanks. Sorry didn't realize #3 only had one pic. How useless lol I will ask for more pics.


----------



## aih33

Hello, would someone be so kind as to authenticate these for me? Or else let me know if you at least see any red flags? One auction has ended but I still would like to know.  Thank you very much! 

Item: Gucci Size 10 Logo Script Italian Leather Suede Trim Loafer NIB
Item #: 350523314520
Seller: *clarsanna*
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gucci-Size-...3314520?pt=US_Men_s_Shoes&hash=item519cd15158

Item: GUCCI Mens-Leather Logo Moccassin SZ 9.5 G/ 44.5 UK /10.5 D US - Black BN
 Item #: 220939213982
 Seller: *joeflip* 
 Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220939213982


----------



## BeenBurned

Keepallboi said:


> Thanks. Sorry didn't realize #3 only had one pic. How useless lol I will ask for more pics.


Please request pictures of sole, label on the back of heel, interior size tag and hologram (both sides), binding between sole and upper.


----------



## browneyedgirl67

Can someone authenticate these lanvin flats for me?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140679603509?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/360426587330?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Amaryllix

I'm horribly unfamiliar with Gucci, but I've been in love with these shoes for a while. Thank you for any and all assistance! 

Item: Gucci Corset Heels
Listing #: 280811729580
Seller: khook1061
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gucci-Black...men_s_Shoes&hash=item4161aef2ac#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## luckycharms

and are the items authentic there ? I wanted to order some Tory Burch  and the shoes that I wanted is only available on their website ?  Anyone experience ordering from them ? How was it ? thanks for your  input.


----------



## luckycharms

Moderator. I hope you would not closed this thread.I want to know if the website is legit and I want to ask if anyone experienced ordering from them. thanks !


----------



## Swanky

I asked you to post in the existing thread already provided called "Authenticate These Shoes."
I'll merge it for you, please take care to post in appropriate forums/threads


----------



## felicitous

Hello lovely TPFers! I need some advice! I am wondering if these YSL Palais Peep-Toe pumps are authentic.  TIA


----------



## frontsands

luckycharms said:


> and are the items authentic there ? I wanted to order some Tory Burch  and the shoes that I wanted is only available on their website ?  Anyone experience ordering from them ? How was it ? thanks for your  input.



Yes, I just ordered a pair of Kate Spade shoes from them.  They arrived quick and new in box.  Their customer service is also great - I emailed to make sure they would come in their original box and got a response within the hour.  Jildor also has brick-and-morter shops in NY (if you're worried about their credibility).


----------



## starlv

Hi, please help me check out these heels. Thanks!

Item: prada shoes
Listing: 260913457741
Seller: paulelle7
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/260913457...sid=p3984.m1439.l2649&clk_rvr_id=300376712214

Additional pics: http://s826.photobucket.com/albums/zz188/starlv_album/Prada embroidery Heels/


----------



## starlv

And these as well... Thanks!

Hi, please help me check out these heels. Thanks!

Item: MIU MIU ICONIC BLUE SUEDE WITH GOLD BROGUE DETAILING & GOLD SOLE-36.5
Listing: 280810226636
Seller: portpink100
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280810226636?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## sarah02_23

are these tory authentic?
http://shoepage.multiply.com/photos/photo/95/16
http://shoepage.multiply.com/photos/album/32/Tory_Burch_Updated_#photo=12
http://carlasplace.multiply.com/photos/photo/292/2
http://carlasplace.multiply.com/photos/photo/292/19


----------



## BoriquaNina

Designer: Christian Louboutin
Style: Louis Strass



OnceUponAShoe said:


> Can anyone identify these sneakers? I found them on a blog, but they didnt mention the designer
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1567069


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Michael Kors flip flops 
http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/product.do?pid=890350012&tid=plfr1r
please authenticate, not sure if this is a legit site thanks


----------



## Somegirls

Please help me! I purchased these shoes and suspect they are fake. 
Item: NWT Chanel Pointed Toe Patent Leather High Heel yellow and black
Listing: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/NWT-Chanel-Pointed-Toe-Patent-Leather-High-Heel-Y-B/21716733
Seller: bagfansgarden
I saw the same pair also on eBay with the same serial number embossed inside. http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-CHANEL-...VI&ps=63&clkid=6064808913256902987#ht6601wt92

Fakes?


----------



## orangeadp09

Hi there, can somebody authenticate this Christian Louboutin (I think they're Armadillos) for me? Por favor?! I was going to buy them from someone in Orange County and I just wanted to make sure they're real first! Thank you much!

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/114386198424960983806/albums/5705078943446513361


----------



## thoang0705

Anyone good with Valentino?  I need a second opinion, thanks!

Item: Bow D'orsay 
Number: 150746907401
Seller: teddybear117
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150746907401?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_653wt_905


----------



## ldyedgware

Item: Whipstitch d'Orsay Pumps
Number: 140692432596
Seller: savoirluxe
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MANOLO-BLAH...men_s_Shoes&hash=item20c1ec26d4#ht_6672wt_702

Ending soon! Anyone?


----------



## FacesbyTamara

Can someone authenticate these for me? Thanks!

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT TRIBTOO PYTHON BROWN/GREEN SLINGBACK
Listing Number: 190624764401
Seller: svetlana6915 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-175-YSL-Y...64401?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2c621f11f1


----------



## mlh223

$899-MANOLO BLAHNIK SZ 38
110818350752
d*a1356
http://www.ebay.com/itm/11081835075...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1164


----------



## mlh223

Manolo Blahnik Pink Suede Slides Sz 37.5 (7.5)
220946972725
sbru814
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...25&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123#ht_500wt_1164


----------



## Kayapo97

mlh223 said:


> Manolo Blahnik Pink Suede Slides Sz 37.5 (7.5)
> 220946972725
> sbru814
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...25&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123#ht_500wt_1164


Look okay to me and as long as they are in reasonable condition a good price.


----------



## Ajin

I bought this pair of Prada off of ebay and received them a couple of days ago.  I thought they were authentic based on the seller's feedback, but I just want to make sure.  I was directed here from the Authenticate this Prada thread.  So hopefully an expert can help me authenticate these.  Thank you so much for your time and help!

Name:  35-156 PRADA Black Shiny Pump Perfect for Work! Sz 35.5
Item#: 110817852659
Seller:  socialiteauctions
Link:    http://www.ebay.com/itm/110817852659?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

I also took a few pictures on my own so hopefully this is enought pictures to authenticate.


----------



## xinatca

Item: Roger Vivier Paris Aqua Patent Flats NWOT
Number: 180810447843
Seller: lynnem818
Link:http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=180810447843


----------



## ldyedgware

Item: MANOLO BLAHNIK Chocolate Leather & Bronze Raffia Whipstitch Slingbacks
Number: 130622885638
Seller: savoirluxe
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MANOLO-BLAH...men_s_Shoes&hash=item1e69bb0f06#ht_7888wt_702

Anyone?


----------



## JuliJenn

Hi! Would you please authenticate these Prada pumps? Thank you so much for your help!

Item Name: Prada Platform Pumps Pony Hair Camouflage
Listing Number: 200708706253
Seller's Name: tcherbin 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/auth-prada-p...ht_1145wt_1037


----------



## CelticLuv

Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Tribtoo Platform Pump
Listing #: 140699223483
Seller: paulinabelle49em
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140699223483&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123

thank you!


----------



## mlh223

Jimmy Choo Cosmic Platform Pumps Size 37 1/2
220947276847
thecheaperstation 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/220947276847?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks.


----------



## mlh223

MANOLO BLAHNIK!!! Off white quilted slingback w/ black patent pointy tip SZ 37.
110819961684
marketplace415
http://www.ebay.com/itm/110819961684?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## shainak

Please help me to authenticate these Tory Burch Pumps, I'm unfamiliar with this brand or style. MUCH appreciated!!


----------



## JuliJenn

Good afternoon! May I please ask for your assistance with authenticating these Gucci shoes? I am super grateful for your help.  Thank you so very much, Ladies!
 

Item:  Gucci Huston Python Platform Pumps
Link:  http://s1055.photobucket.com/albums/s503/juli2016/Gucci Huston/

Oh, and if it helps, this is the listing from which I purchased them.  
Item #:  330675442717
Seller:  luckydreamstar
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/33067544271...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_6507wt_1270

TIA!


----------



## louboutinamie

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Post any questions regarding authenticity of shoes, boots, etc. . .  or Sellers here.


hihi, can anyone help me authenticate these shoes? they are louboutin vicky janes....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item84b9fbc1ba


----------



## louboutinamie

Hello! I reaaaally need help authenticating these pairs, are there any wonderful ladies very good at checking out Christian Louboutins? I would really appreciate it! thank you!! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item84b9fbc1ba

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270909837212&ssPageName=ADME:X:eRTM:US:1123


----------



## chelle0216

Hi beautiful CL lovers! Could you please help me and let me know if this is authentic.. Thanks ladies!! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/29066221321...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_1758wt_922


----------



## aih33

Item: GUCCI TAN COLOR LACE UP SHOES 9D NIB
Item number: 170780747354
Seller: *remington.310*
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170780747354
I asked for additional pictures, see below. Thank you!


----------



## Ajin

bump

Could someone please take a look at this?

Thank you



Ajin said:


> I bought this pair of Prada off of ebay and received them a couple of days ago. I thought they were authentic based on the seller's feedback, but I just want to make sure. I was directed here from the Authenticate this Prada thread. So hopefully an expert can help me authenticate these. Thank you so much for your time and help!
> 
> Name: 35-156 PRADA Black Shiny Pump Perfect for Work! Sz 35.5
> Item#: 110817852659
> Seller: socialiteauctions
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/110817852659?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> I also took a few pictures on my own so hopefully this is enought pictures to authenticate.


----------



## fuzzyfuzz

Hi, can somebody help authenticate these shoes? TIA

Item: Yves Saint Laurent YSL Trib Too Pumps 38
Item number: 300661299905
Seller: rpt86 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/30066129990...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1219


----------



## 4everglammm

Can someone authenticate these Tory Burch Revas....Im dying for a pair of black with the silver medalion. Thanks. 


NAME:Tory Burch 'Reva' Ballerina Flat Black w/Silver Medallion Sz. 7.5 NEW
Item #:180815792278
Seller:alliswood82 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180815792278


----------



## AngelaMM

Item: Campy Manolo Blahnik
Item Number: 110812108600
Seller: redmarschick
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...0&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:CA:1123#ht_500wt_1294

I messaged the seller and asked if she had a receipt. At which point she said they were a gift and she doesn't but the listing says "I ordered these shoes". I'm highly skeptical. Any thoughts?


----------



## ltnshopper

I'm new to the forum but would love to see if someone could help me authenticate a pair of CL's?  As I'm new, i can't post photos yet


----------



## ragamuffen55

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> Michael Kors flip flops
> http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/product.do?pid=890350012&tid=plfr1r
> please authenticate, not sure if this is a legit site thanks


I had no idia that Mickael Kors SHOES were ever fake ,,purses I can see


----------



## Ajin

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:
			
		

> Michael Kors flip flops
> http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/product.do?pid=890350012&tid=plfr1r
> please authenticate, not sure if this is a legit site thanks



Pipeline is a legitimate site.  It's owned by Gap.  I can't see them selling fake.


----------



## gloss_gal

aih33 said:


> Item: GUCCI TAN COLOR LACE UP SHOES 9D NIB
> Item number: 170780747354
> Seller: *remington.310*
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170780747354
> I asked for additional pictures, see below. Thank you!


 
NIB means new in box.  I am not sure if they are authentic or not but they are not new.


----------



## bridgetshops925

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200710213867?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649 

Could someone authenticate these for me? Thank you in advance!!


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=200710213867

cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=200710213867


----------



## fuzzyfuzz

Can someone authenticate these for me? Thanks!

Item: Burberry Check Rain boots in Charcoal
Listing Number: 45565208
Seller: annieloves
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Burberry-Check-Rain-boots-in-Charcoal-size-38-US-8/45565208


----------



## fuzzyfuzz

and these too 

Item: Authentic Miu Miu Croc Embossed Platform Espadrille Wedge
Listing Number: 45039450
Seller: poshbride
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Aut...-Platform-Espadrille-Wedge-sz-38-TPF/45039450


----------



## Mrs.Fashionista

Can someone authenticate these for me?

*Item:* Christian Louboutin Hot Pink Satin Very Prive Pumps - 40.5 9.5
*Listing Number:*250995337220
*Seller:*ballgrl2344
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...ps=63&clkid=6357100146171825426#ht_948wt_1396 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mlh223

Christian Louboutin women's heels
110824175209
samlily24 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/110824175209?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Exta pic attached


----------



## Bratty1919

Hello all- please pardon my newbie-ness to Stuart Weitzman. I was given this pair of slides and have never had any Stuart Weitzman shoes before. So sorry if they turn out to be obvious fakes! I hope they aren't, though, so here goes:

https://picasaweb.google.com/104528591961563409982/StuartWeitzman?authkey=Gv1sRgCLvszryzwu7_RA

Thanks so much in Advance!


----------



## mlh223

mlh223 said:


> Christian Louboutin women's heels
> 110824175209
> samlily24
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/110824175209?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Exta pic attached


 
Hi.  I won.  Here are the pics I took.  Can you confirm?

http://s1106.photobucket.com/albums/h364/mlh223/CL blk peep plat sling No Prive 375/

Also, my pics are also always too large to attach, so I post them in Photobucket.  Is there another option?

Thanks.


----------



## Ajin

mlh223 said:


> Hi. I won. Here are the pics I took. Can you confirm?
> 
> http://s1106.photobucket.com/albums/h364/mlh223/CL blk peep plat sling No Prive 375/
> 
> Also, my pics are also always too large to attach, so I post them in Photobucket. Is there another option?
> 
> Thanks.


 
Photobucket should be the best place to do it.  It was recommended to me and other members by some authenticators.

Good luck!


----------



## sarafels

Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT TRIBTOO Shoes, Euro 36
Listing Number: 320849605014
Seller: *saffron4562011* ( *Feedbackscore van* 0 ) 
Link: http://www.benl.ebay.be/itm/32084960...84.m1423.l2649
Comments:
NO SHOE BOX UNFORTUNATELY
AUTHENTIC BOUGHT IN SELFRIDGES CODE INSIDE SHOE BL 208786

Can someone help me to authenticate this pair please? Do I have to ask more pictures and which ones do I need to authenticate the shoes?


Thank you so so much for your help!


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Please authenticate these Manolos and if you know the year.  TIA

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/p-119-manolo-blahnik-black-and-white-leon-mule-slides-size-9.aspx


----------



## mlh223

YVES ST. LAURENT-Open Toed High Heel Black Bow Shoes -Pre-Owned W/Box 
160741754873
mythriftstore2011
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160741754873&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## BeenBurned

BEBEPURSE said:


> Please authenticate these Manolos and if you know the year.  TIA
> 
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/p-119-manolo-blahnik-black-and-white-leon-mule-slides-size-9.aspx


I don't know Manolos but Yoogis is reputable.


----------



## diamondigrl1

Hello I wanted to check are these YSL are these authentic?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/22095702384...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_700wt_1165



Thank you for your time!


----------



## staceyktaylor

Not sure where to get these authenticated. 

Please can you tell me if you think these ugg boots are fake or real. Thankyou

http://tinypic.com/r/r2s5n5/5

http://tinypic.com/r/ets3f7/5

http://tinypic.com/r/yh4ep/5

http://tinypic.com/r/259k5qe/5


----------



## BeenBurned

staceyktaylor said:


> Not sure where to get these authenticated.
> 
> Please can you tell me if you think these ugg boots are fake or real. Thankyou
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/r2s5n5/5
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/ets3f7/5
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/yh4ep/5
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/259k5qe/5


Please post pictures of both sides of the inner size/style tag from inside the left boot.


----------



## WhyNotShoes

need some help from you ladies with some Marc Jacob open toe booties I got from a local website here in Norway. Thanks so much for your help!!


----------



## mlh223

JIMMY CHOO Black Patent Wedge Sandals 37
160740149225
nischnisch-eve
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160740149225&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## ckhloelee

Hi, please authenticate . TIA!

Item:Brian Atwood Smoke Nude Maniac 140
Listing Number: 320849605014
Seller: riimarie
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Brian-Atwood-Smoke-Nude-Maniac-140-38-HTF-/54623281


----------



## daughtybag

Hi there!
Please  authenticate! Very nice shoe..

item: New Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Sandal Pale Beige Platform 39.5
number : 220928801797
seller: abiwong 
link : http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220928801797&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Thanks!


----------



## thestyle

Are these real ?
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=3298133734865&set=o.152747818176192&type=1&ref=nf


----------



## ckhloelee

ckhloelee said:


> Hi, please authenticate . TIA!
> 
> Item:Brian Atwood Smoke Nude Maniac 140
> Listing Number: 320849605014
> Seller: riimarie
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Brian-Atwood-Smoke-Nude-Maniac-140-38-HTF-/54623281



sorry this is the right link http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brian-Atwoo...en_s_Shoes&hash=item4162e728c9#ht_4337wt_1156


----------



## daughtybag

Please authenticate.. Thanks
New Authentic YSL Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Sandal Pale Beige Platform 39.5
seller: abiwong
item number 220928801797
link http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authenti...item337061fc05


----------



## ruthie_1

Hi all
I was browsing and came across this website.... Anyone bought from this before? Seems too cheap to be true?

http://www.karensmillensdress.com/christian-louboutin-boots-c-7.html


----------



## Kayapo97

ruthie_1 said:


> Hi all
> I was browsing and came across this website.... Anyone bought from this before? Seems too cheap to be true?
> 
> http://www.karensmillensdress.com/christian-louboutin-boots-c-7.html


This is yet another fake chinese site I think you will find


----------



## lovedresses2010

Can anyone authenticate theses Burberry boots? I've been dying for them but the seller has no feedback. I also noticed that these boots on the Burberry website don't have the brown lining at the top. Is that a red flag or could it still be authentic? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-BURBERR...16697?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a70e5e0f9

Any feedback would be appreciated!


----------



## bobamilkttt

Hello, may someone help me out with CL shoes?

Item: Christian Louboutin Coussin Cage Booties
Seller: Craigslist 
Link: http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/clo/2865750566.html

I think that the booties should have all black inside lining and the craigslist pictures looks like its tan or something. Here is a link to known authentic ones : http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446239633

Thank you darlings!


----------



## ElmwoodBuffalo

Any help is appreciated. 

Description: MANOLA BLAHNIK BLACK LEATHER SLINGBACK 3" HEELS WOMENS 7 1/2 B, 37 1/2 WORN 1X


http://myworld.ebay.com/utahskimom/?_trksid=p4340.l2559

Item number:	110829360368

http://www.ebay.com/itm/11082936036...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_2034wt_160


----------



## aenos

http://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd436/autumnenos/IMG_1395.jpgHello ladies!

I'm new to the forum and shoe collecting and selling!! I've been finding some great stuff at estate sales lately and came across these coach shoes. They look and feel real but again, I'm new to this. What do you think?


----------



## BeenBurned

aenos said:


> http://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd436/autumnenos/IMG_1395.jpgHello ladies!
> 
> I'm new to the forum and shoe collecting and selling!! I've been finding some great stuff at estate sales lately and came across these coach shoes. They look and feel real but again, I'm new to this. What do you think?


Please post pictures of the sole as well as the imprint from under the upper showing the size/style information. (So far, there aren't any red flags.)


----------



## aenos

Okay, will do. just need to take more photos....


----------



## aenos

Hello again,

Here are a few more pictures of the Coach shoes. Let me know if you think they are authentic....
http://s1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd436/autumnenos/

Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

aenos said:


> Hello again,
> 
> Here are a few more pictures of the Coach shoes. Let me know if you think they are authentic....
> http://s1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd436/autumnenos/
> 
> Thank you!


Your album is private. It needs a password. 

You can copy and paste the IMG codes or make it public.


----------



## aenos

Oops...sorry about that. 

I changed the setting so you should be able to view the photos.
http://s1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd436/autumnenos/


----------



## martapodoba

Item: 100% AUTH. *CHANEL Shoes (in Original Box) "US 8/39"-HIGH Fashion *TOP DESIGNER
Item number: 220964762390
Seller: lovinlouiev
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/220964762390?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## BeenBurned

aenos said:


> Oops...sorry about that.
> 
> I changed the setting so you should be able to view the photos.
> http://s1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd436/autumnenos/


They look fine. I can't read the info on the inside so I don't know the style name.


----------



## aenos

BeenBurned said:


> They look fine. I can't read the info on the inside so I don't know the style name.




Thank you!


----------



## thestyle

Are these Troy Burch shoes authentic ?


----------



## angeldevil888

Are these HOGAN shoes authentic?

HOGANS FROM EBAY LISTING

Bought them on ebay and now when I see them something does not feel clean...
The item looks different from the other pairs I own...


----------



## franeh

Anyone ever heard of Shopinourcloset?? Are the items authentic there?


----------



## Cameragirl0816

I bought these Tory Burch Thora Wedges on eBay and now am worried they are fake? Can you help me authenticate?
Thanks so much!



http://www.ebay.com/itm/110816404300?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_500wt_922


----------



## tory.burch

Can someone authentic these tory burch reva flats for me. 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/330695966969?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Anny help is appreciated!


----------



## jmcadon

mlh223 said:


> JIMMY CHOO Black Patent Wedge Sandals 37
> 160740149225
> nischnisch-eve
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160740149225&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


 These are authentic in my opinion


----------



## mlh223

Manolo Blahnik
170793209365
elkiewynn10
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170793209365&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Pics: http://s1106.photobucket.com/albums/h364/mlh223/MB blk pointed toe heel strap/


----------



## ilovekitty

HI girls! Can you help me authenticate these off ebay?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130658826226

My only concern is that they look like a different sole on the bottom...and are a "store return"..
Thanks!


----------



## 2012lancaster

Hey guys - i dunno if i came to the right place but it seems like the CL authentication thread is closed?
Could you pls help me out with these - i'm in love !

Item: Christian Louboutin Lapon
Seller: aless103
Item no.: 150771414299
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150771414...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648#ht_1038wt_1189

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ilovekitty

tory.burch said:


> Can someone authentic these tory burch reva flats for me.
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/330695966969?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Anny help is appreciated!


 The pics look real.


----------



## ilovekitty

Cameragirl0816 said:


> I bought these Tory Burch Thora Wedges on eBay and now am worried they are fake? Can you help me authenticate?
> Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/110816404300?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_500wt_922


 
Well theres only one picture...what are your concerns with it??
This is an older style...just so you know ..


----------



## ilovekitty

bobamilkttt said:


> Hello, may someone help me out with CL shoes?
> 
> Item: Christian Louboutin Coussin Cage Booties
> Seller: Craigslist
> Link: http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/clo/2865750566.html
> 
> I think that the booties should have all black inside lining and the craigslist pictures looks like its tan or something. Here is a link to known authentic ones : http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446239633
> 
> Thank you darlings!


Those are really fake! do not buy.


----------



## helie4711

How can I tell if louboutins on eBay are fake please


----------



## Lyn2005

Hi! I need a little help from Gucci experts. These are my own shoes in my possession. They are an older style. Any thoughts? Thanks in advance!


----------



## WhyNotShoes

WhyNotShoes said:


> need some help from you ladies with some Marc Jacob open toe booties I got from a local website here in Norway. Thanks so much for your help!!


Anyone who can help???


----------



## thestyle

thestyle said:
			
		

> Are these Tort Burch shoes authentic ?


Can anyone help with these shoes.


----------



## vicky

Any opinions on these Louis Vuitton loafers would be much appreciated. Real?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Spring-Blue...13067?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item416330be4b

Thank you!


----------



## shopaholism

Hi ladies!

I am hoping someone might be able to authenticate these Prada pumps I recently bought on Ebay (since the listing's completed and the seller included only one smallish picture, I will take my own pics, but I can link the listing info if needed. Seller is obviously new and they were badly listed). They are currently too narrow, but obviously I don't want to go to all the trouble to get a pair of fakes stretched. They do still have the box and the Saks tag, but after hearing about the Saks fake bag purchase situation in the Ebay forum, I want to cover all my bases! :s

Please let me know if you need pictures of any other areas (I am clueless about shoe authentication)

Thanks so much!


----------



## lokikmchan

now I'm looking for some nice shoes 

would you mind authenticate this please 

Item Name : Prada lace-up shoes
Seller ID : It's get better from siambrandnames
Link :

http://upic.me/i/6r/img_2576.jpg
http://upic.me/i/1n/img_2577.jpg
http://upic.me/i/cz/img_2578.jpg


----------



## orejitagirl

Hi..Can anybody help me please authenticate these flats?
 Item:  Tory Burch Reva Jelly Flats 

Thanks so much!!


----------



## tinglin

Hi ladies, need your help with the following 2 shoes:

Item Name: Prada Patent Leather Pumps Ballet Shoes Flats Size 5.5 (Euro 38.5) Pink
Listing number: 330700448181
Seller ID: babyboots25
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3307004481...#ht_500wt_1301

Item name: Prada Ballerina/Bow flat shoes Size Uk6 EU39 Black 100% authentic
Listing number: 130659513118
Seller ID: grace_wdz
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1306595131...#ht_667wt_1286

Thanks!


----------



## aleli

Hi, i am desperately searching where i can buy this chanel or even the model code so i can inquire or order. PLEASE HELP! i have need want to wear it for my wedding!

http://meandyoulookbook.wordpress.com/2012/01/


----------



## Alexis_92

Item Name: Roger Vivier Maréchale Pumps
pictures: http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/5214/87304254.jpg
http://img825.imageshack.us/img825/6149/86024774.jpg
http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/3726/55037525.jpg
http://img840.imageshack.us/img840/9288/77551362.jpg
http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/295/64303431.jpg


Sorry, that's everything I have


----------



## dc419

Hi everyone,
I didn't know where else to ask this and saw that another member had asked in this thread, but I think it got overlooked.
Do all Valentino Couture Bow Platform Pumps have serial numbers on them?

TIA!


----------



## jpg0150

Hi ladies! I just got these from ebay, seller is reputable overall, but I honestly don't know YSL shoes that well, as I only have two other pair, and neither is from this line. Please take a look and give me your opinion(s). I am very grateful in advance! Seller had them listed as Tributes, but I think they are Tribtoos? Please let me know if any additional pics are needed. Thank you very much!

Ebay listing- http://www.ebay.com/itm/160744234232?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

My pics- http://s280.photobucket.com/albums/kk185/kaleighjk/need authenticated/ysl shoes/


----------



## supercindyy

Hi there,would greatly appreciate if you could kindly authenticate this pair of shoes for me,thanks a lot!!!:

Item Name:SALVATORE FERRAGAMO pink patent leather flats 8.5 
Listing number:251011691875
Seller name or ID:82456pamela
Working Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/251011691875...84.m1497.l2649


----------



## mlh223

JIMMY CHOO SHARP SILVER, BLACK & PURPLE OPEN TOE PLATFORM HEELS, SZ 37
130664650386
desi-g92
http://www.ebay.com/itm/130664650386?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## thoang0705

Anyone know prada?

Name: Prada
Number: 160762408528
Seller: apple.sublime
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Degra...ultDomain_0&hash=item256e2fae50#ht_554wt_1180


----------



## Deketa

Hi! 
I just bought these Miu Miu from ebay, are real, right?

thanks


----------



## LKD

Hi everyone!

Any thoughts on these Hogan sneakers, please? There seems to be a lot of fakes online, but I have no idea what signs to look for...

Thank you very much 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/290685471107
HOGAN trainers -walking shoes size 4
armandgenette
290685471107


----------



## SMORES

Hello all,

I recently purchased my first pair of prada heels. and I just want to check authenticity.

Seller: lisamarie2009fashion
Item number: 170801548823
Item name: Prada black suede and purple patent shoes

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170801548823...#ht_500wt_1190

Thank you in advance


----------



## alstemp

dallas said:


> I haven't seen that done before - how strange. They look to be authentic though.


Hi there - I came across this thread while checking out the authenticity of a pair of shoes I have seen on Ebay.  Again - as part of the description they are quoted as "Bottom soles are partially polished/coated to prevent store retail returns".  I have not seen this before.  See this link to the photo:
http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...03734095&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0 
do you thnik they are real??  The black covering looks really fake to me.  What does anyone think?  Link to the Ebay listing is here:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120875351751&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

thanks for any help - sorry to have hijacked this thread a bit!!

Best regards


----------



## Lyn2005

Could someone please offer their opinions on this manolo blahnik?


----------



## audreylita

Lyn2005 said:


> Could someone please offer their opinions on this manolo blahnik?



Yes, they are Manolo.


----------



## laChristineD

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...omen_s_Shoes&hash=item3a7223a804#ht_500wt_922

Thanks!!


----------



## Lyn2005

audreylita said:


> Yes, they are Manolo.



Thank you!! They are my first manolo, so I wasn't really sure


----------



## alstemp

hi there - did anyone see my query about the Jimmy Choo Kerfield shoes a couple of posts up?  can someone offer any ideas as to if they are the real deal or not?  many many thanks


----------



## Loulabelle89

£12 seems too good to be true but too good to miss if they are real =)
Do you guys like the blue or the pink?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1507648224...84.m1438.l2648

Ebay item no. 150764822423
*Seller information: seller id: forward-2020 Feedback Score Of 463  95.9% Positive Feedback*


----------



## BeenBurned

Loulabelle89 said:


> £12 seems too good to be true but too good to miss if they are real =)
> Do you guys like the blue or the pink?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1507648224...84.m1438.l2648
> 
> Ebay item no. 150764822423
> *Seller information: seller id: forward-2020 Feedback Score Of 463  95.9% Positive Feedback*


Based on the feedback, it doesn't look like forward-2020 sells authentic:

http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=forward-2020&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home


----------



## laurence1070

Dear authenticators, 
Are these Gina shoes real?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230763406...DX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649#ht_500wt_1413

Thanks a million!


----------



## Missmousey

Hello Authenticators ! 

Can someone please help me with this pair of Chanel flats? I have been dieing for a pair of these. They come with original box, dustbag, and label of origin.

The seller only has 4 reviews but they're all great. She currently has 2 other items posted for sale. Another pair of Chanel heels and a pair of Etoile Isabel Marant jeans.
















Thank you in advance !


----------



## sbhav

Hi everyone! I am so glad I found this site! It's amazing. Anyways, I found these two jimmy choo shoes on ebay, and I want to bid of them, however, I just want to make sure they're authentic. Can anyone tell me if they are? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-J...men_s_Shoes&hash=item27c5284cd1#ht_789wt_1158           (Feedback 91.3%)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jimmy-Choo-...omen_s_Shoes&hash=item4ab5abc3e8#ht_659wt_924        (Feedback 99.5%)


Thanks so much!


----------



## drati

Hi, could you please take a look at these Acne Pistol boots? The pics are from a reseller on *bay. Sorry about the size of the pictures. I include the link ot the album as well, if that's easier. Thanks so much.

https://skydrive.live.com/redir.aspx?cid=d8fea1cb7bcb3091&page=browse&resid=D8FEA1CB7BCB3091!117&type=5&authkey=!AGn9RpKSOvuca_4&Bsrc=Photomail&Bpub=SDX.Photos


----------



## drati

two  more:











Thank you.


----------



## chiaraV

what do you girls think about this Isabel Marant?I'm quite sure they are original but still have some doubts...thanks!!!

http://cgi.ebay.fr/AUTH-ISABEL-MARA...our_femmes&hash=item3f15822eae#ht_2364wt_1068


----------



## junglejane

Can anyone kindly authenticate these Pradas.... thank you 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150780899923&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123


----------



## kbyer2008

I was wondering if anyone knows if the Sam Edelman rain boots are authentic.  The link is below.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-Sam-Edel...item84b8dfdb92

thank you so much!


----------



## ShoeLover808

I was wondering if anyone could authenticate these for me. I would greatly appreciate it. 

Item: Yves Saint Laurent 'Tribtoo' Platform Pump Sz 34 4 $795 Gently Worn
Item No:320874156366
Seller: wmar750
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/320874156366?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

thank you so much.


----------



## Jullieq

Can someone please authenticate these YSLs please

Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT TRIBUTE sandals
Seller:0412mf
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/YVES-SAINT-L...Women_Shoes&hash=item19cf105019#ht_500wt_1287

Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT TRIBUTE pumps
Seller:0412mf
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/YVES-SAINT-L...Women_Shoes&hash=item19cf10460b#ht_500wt_1287

Thanks!


----------



## bridgetshops925

Could someone authenticate these? TIA for all your help!!!!

Item: Manolo BB Pumps in Cobalt Size 40

Item No: (coudln't find it?)


Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200731873662?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649 

Seller:accoutremente


----------



## Sheila1960

Are the real thing??? please help someone thanks so much for your time..
Sheila


----------



## evdstorm

Could someone authenticate these shoes for me please? They seem so real, but with all the fake ones out there...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Blah...men_s_Shoes&hash=item2ebcf7766f#ht_500wt_1106


----------



## wannaprada

evdstorm said:
			
		

> Could someone authenticate these shoes for me please? They seem so real, but with all the fake ones out there...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Blahnik-size-40-Something-Blue-/200738829935?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2ebcf7766f#ht_500wt_1106



Authenticate.


----------



## evdstorm

Thanks!


----------



## domates

are these legit? i got them today at a second hand store for only $150!

View attachment 1674110


View attachment 1674111


View attachment 1674112


View attachment 1674113


View attachment 1674114


they also have the "208786 36" code on them.


----------



## wannaprada

domates said:
			
		

> are these legit? i got them today at a second hand store for only $150!
> 
> they also have the "208786 36" code on them.



They're real. I actually have those Tribtoo in that exact color. Mines have the same code except the last two numbers are different which is b/c i have a different size. Mines also have two letters in front of the numbers, an "S" and an "A", I think (I've had mines for over a year so the gold letters/numbers are starting to fade. Congrats shoe twin on a great shoe at a great deal!


----------



## domates

wannaprada said:


> They're real. I actually have those Tribtoo in that exact color. Mines have the same code except the last two numbers are different which is b/c i have a different size. Mines also have two letters in front of the numbers, an "S" and an "A", I think (I've had mines for over a year so the gold letters/numbers are starting to fade. Congrats shoe twin on a great shoe at a great deal!


Thank you!! I can't wait to wear them


----------



## loveslv

Could someone help me with these?? They are ending soon!

Item Name: Chloe Cork Wedge
Item Number: 300691279877
Seller ID:mmcn5668
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300691279877...#ht_692wt_1088


thanks ladies!


----------



## shoeaholic09

First post on here! Already addicted! Would appreciate some help with these shoes!

Item: YSL tribute sandals 
Item no: 270934221083
Seller: trenduet
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa..._Shoes&var=&hash=item84ba891049#ht_7440wt_922

Thanks so much!


----------



## wannaprada

shoeaholic09 said:
			
		

> First post on here! Already addicted! Would appreciate some help with these shoes!
> 
> Item: YSL tribute sandals
> Item no: 270934221083
> Seller: trenduet
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-TRIBUTE-Nude-Leather-Sandals-Shoes-38-5-39-/270934221083?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item84ba891049#ht_7440wt_922
> 
> Thanks so much!



Authentic. Plus, this is a trusted seller.


----------



## ekum

Hi,
love these pumps but am having doubts...  Should be Marc by Marc Jacobs but can't seem to find them online.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280854936...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1287

Hope someone will be able to help


----------



## twongg74

Could someone tell me if these Tory Burch flats are real or fake please?  http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Tory-Burch-R...?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item6b1df57b05


----------



## nl_td_01

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Tribtoo Leather Platform Pump Shoes Size: Eu:36.5 US:6.5
Item no: 170815316633
Seller: begaje89 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/17081531663...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_699wt_1186


----------



## mandabeezy

Hi, can someone please authenticate these shoes for me? I hope the link works, I'm posting from my phone. Thank you so much!

Item:YSL TRIBUTE High Heel Sandals in Smooth Brown Leather Sz 36 6 NIB Authentic
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251041715480?redirect=mobile
Seller: thehomecollection


----------



## floridasun8

Bought these on ebay.  Hoping they are authentic.  Can someone confirm please?  Thanks!

Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT TRIBUTE 75 BLACK LEATHER PLATFORM 
Item: 320888572625
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/320888572625?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Seller: hsand27413


----------



## cmo903

Hi Experts,
could you please help me authenticate these shoes? Thank you.

Item: Gucci Flats
Listing number:270944029184
Seller: ambiencemotors 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Plus-Hearts-...item3f1585ca00


----------



## carrie12306

I am looking where to authenticate these Manolo shoes, and hope this is the right place.

Item: Manolo Blahnik "Something Blue" Satin Heels Euro Size 38/US 7
Number: N/A
Seller: bpleau12
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/110857878410...84.m1438.l2649

AND

Item: 100% Manolo Blahnik Something Blue Hangisi Cobalt Satin Heels Size 38 Fits 7.5
Number:
Seller: ericalee31985
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251040246094...84.m1438.l2649

THANKS! I don't want to buy anything FAKE.


----------



## wannaprada

carrie12306 said:
			
		

> I am looking where to authenticate these Manolo shoes, and hope this is the right place.
> 
> Item: Manolo Blahnik "Something Blue" Satin Heels Euro Size 38/US 7
> Number: N/A
> Seller: bpleau12
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/110857878410...84.m1438.l2649
> 
> AND
> 
> Item: 100% Manolo Blahnik Something Blue Hangisi Cobalt Satin Heels Size 38 Fits 7.5
> Number:
> Seller: ericalee31985
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251040246094...84.m1438.l2649
> 
> THANKS! I don't want to buy anything FAKE.



Both listings have been removed.


----------



## wannaprada

cmo903 said:
			
		

> Hi Experts,
> could you please help me authenticate these shoes? Thank you.
> 
> Item: Gucci Flats
> Listing number:270944029184
> Seller: ambiencemotors
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Plus-Hearts-...item3f1585ca00



This listing has also been removed.


----------



## cmo903

wannaprada said:


> This listing has also been removed.


 
Hi,
I think it is up agai. thank you for your help

http://www.ebay.com/itm/270944029184?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649


----------



## silentriot

Item Name (if you know it): mouse flats
Link (if available): none
Seller: none
Who took the pictures: i did
History: bought from a consignment shop
Comments: is it supposed to have a bow?? :/
I have checked in the Marc Jacobs thread but they recommended that I come here instead. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## wannaprada

cmo903 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I think it is up agai. thank you for your help
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/270944029184?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649



 I recommend obtaining a second opinion in the Authentic This Gucci forum as I am not positive that they are authentic. Here is the link: http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/authenticate-gucci-read-rules-use-format-posts-1-a-689655.html

Good luck!


----------



## annas2changmin

Hi, can you please help authenticate these Salvatore Ferragamo shoes:

Item name: NIB Salvatore Ferragamo Carla 7cm Heel Beige Patent Pumps Vara Bow
Seller: ob_speedy
Item #: 200746607304
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-Salvato...?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item746d9aefe2

TIA!! =)


----------



## voilasabine

Hii ladies!! I would love your help on these YSLs! 

Item name: YSL Palais 105 open toe heels Teal 
Seller: erw207
item #: 270956501689
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/27095650168...XX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649#ht_500wt_1342

Here are additional pictures just in case 

http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd414/cornloser/shoes/photo6.jpg
http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd414/cornloser/shoes/photo5.jpg
http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd414/cornloser/shoes/photo4.jpg
http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd414/cornloser/shoes/photo3.jpg

TIIAA!!!! 
XX


----------



## humpybunny

hi ladies, I would appreciate it if someone would help me authenticate these pumps by Charlotte Olympia

Item name: Charlotte Olympia Banana is my business
seller: kukison
Item #: 330686932936
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/330686932936?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

I can't believe I found these shoes in my size so any help me will be greatly appreciated. Thank you!!


----------



## abandonedimages

Are these Valentinos authentic? Their description area is a little weak. Please quote my post so it'll notify me of replies. Thanks everyone!

Red Valentino Couture Bow d'Orsay Pump 
Seller: j3mia03
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200748890184?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_500wt_1361


----------



## Bulie

Hi could someone please authenticate these for me TIA

Seller: jgre28306
Item#: 270960059978
Last updated on 24 Apr, 2012 21:13:43 BST View all revisions
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Jimmy-Cho...ps=63&clkid=7957210032685496975#ht_499wt_1416

I asked for extra pics she sent me these 2


----------



## carrie12306

wannaprada said:


> Both listings have been removed.


I am confused. You said that they listings were removed.......

1) 	
Item: Manolo Blahnik "Something Blue" Satin Heels Euro Size 38/US 7
Item number: 110867154960
Seller: bpleau12
http://www.ebay.com/itm/110867154960?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

AND: 

2) 
Item: 100% Manolo Blahnik Something Blue Hangisi Cobalt Satin Heels Size 38 Fits 7.5
Item Number: 251044816834
Seller: ericalee31985 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251044816834?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Just confused because both listings are back....please advise. 

THANKS!


----------



## swearonchanel

Hello ladies, Can someone please help me authenticate these? 

Thanks!

Item name: 	
YSL TRIB TOO BLACK PATENT PUMP SIZE 38.5 BLK PATENT REG $795
Seller: marthashoes
Item#: 130685672893
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-TRIB-TO...72893?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1e6d791dbd


----------



## mlh223

Jimmy Choo Nude Patent Leather Cosmic Pumps Heels Size 38
310395730053
hughie8465
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310395730053

She will not send me anymore pics.


----------



## wannaprada

swearonchanel said:
			
		

> Hello ladies, Can someone please help me authenticate these?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Item name:
> YSL TRIB TOO BLACK PATENT PUMP SIZE 38.5 BLK PATENT REG $795
> Seller: marthashoes
> Item#: 130685672893
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-TRIB-TOO-BLACK-PATENT-PUMP-SIZE-38-5-BLK-PATENT-REG-795-/130685672893?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1e6d791dbd



Based on the pics provided, I believe they're authentic.


----------



## wannaprada

mlh223 said:
			
		

> Jimmy Choo Nude Patent Leather Cosmic Pumps Heels Size 38
> 310395730053
> hughie8465
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310395730053
> 
> She will not send me anymore pics.



Authentic.


----------



## wannaprada

carrie12306 said:
			
		

> I am confused. You said that they listings were removed.......
> 
> 1)
> Item: Manolo Blahnik "Something Blue" Satin Heels Euro Size 38/US 7
> Item number: 110867154960
> Seller: bpleau12
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/110867154960?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> AND:
> 
> 2)
> Item: 100% Manolo Blahnik Something Blue Hangisi Cobalt Satin Heels Size 38 Fits 7.5
> Item Number: 251044816834
> Seller: ericalee31985
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251044816834?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Just confused because both listings are back....please advise.
> 
> THANKS!



#1--I am viewing this on my iPad and when I click on the link, the listing appears (I see it's over) and I only see one pic and I can't judge based off that one pic.
#2-- the stamp on the sole of the shoe looks good, however I would want to see the tag on the inner part of the shoe before providing an opinion.


----------



## voilasabine

*Hii! i believe my comment was overlooked and I really need an opinion as soon as possible!! 
*
*PLEASE HELP me with these: *

Hii ladies!! I would love your help on these YSLs! 

Item name: YSL Palais 105 open toe heels Teal 
Seller: erw207
item #: 270956501689
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/27095650168...XX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649#ht_500wt_1342

Here are additional pictures just in case 

http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd414/cornloser/shoes/photo6.jpg
http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd414/cornloser/shoes/photo5.jpg
http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd414/cornloser/shoes/photo4.jpg
http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd414/cornloser/shoes/photo3.jpg

TIIAA!!!! 
XX


----------



## mamalicious_12

please can you authenticate these:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....27&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:GB:1123#ht_994wt_986

Thanks!


----------



## wannaprada

voilasabine said:
			
		

> Hii! i believe my comment was overlooked and I really need an opinion as soon as possible!!
> 
> PLEASE HELP me with these:
> 
> Hii ladies!! I would love your help on these YSLs!
> 
> Item name: YSL Palais 105 open toe heels Teal
> Seller: erw207
> item #: 270956501689
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/270956501689?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649#ht_500wt_1342
> 
> Here are additional pictures just in case
> 
> http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd414/cornloser/shoes/photo6.jpg
> http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd414/cornloser/shoes/photo5.jpg
> http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd414/cornloser/shoes/photo4.jpg
> http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd414/cornloser/shoes/photo3.jpg
> 
> TIIAA!!!!
> XX



First, a disclaimer: I usually only respond to questions regarding brands/styles that I am familiar with, which is why I do not respond to every request for assistance and is why I most likely skipped yours. However, based upon the pics and the three pairs of YSL I own, I believe these are authenticate.


----------



## Croissant

Item: Chanel Flat Lambskin Leather Buckle Boots with Receipt AUTHENTIC Shoes

Listing number: 180865888951

Seller: lettie.ovens

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/180865888951?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_6424wt_1157

Comment: Already purchased these boots from seller and disregarded the whole authenticity card thing because i was excited for the boots. but now the idea she's including an authenticity card is really bothering me as that's not the way Chanel works. Anything else wrong with this listing? I haven't received them yet they are still en route but i am really worried. PLEASE HELP!!
I have just received them here are added pictures.


----------



## tenty_ni

Authenticate Dolce & Gabbana " shoes " , please

item : shoes
thank all


----------



## tenty_ni

sr 


nl9.upanh.com/b3.s26.d2/947647db98ece43f0ed8ed48e713b3d2_43924229.picture002.jpgnl0.upanh.com/b2.s26.d1/7691d124fd2c80b20cf1ee115e71e990_43924230.picture003.jpgnl4.upanh.com/b4.s28.d2/740461aa483bb8b0849a20e5cde171ca_43924234.picture004.jpgnl1.upanh.com/b3.s26.d1/9612ab156825b8d1491760d95da30037_43924261.picture005.jpgnl9.upanh.com/b1.s28.d1/1648363de1a5bf9034684008e4ae5df3_43924269.picture006.jpgnl2.upanh.com/b5.s29.d4/05dc8438b4544fd4e3e72c2245aedecc_43924272.picture007.jpgnl4.upanh.com/b5.s28.d2/a9605ba5c6c17e0ff5c849431cf6ff12_43924274.picture008.jpgnl2.upanh.com/b2.s28.d2/4da56b8ec1123afd6cd6657eda341567_43924282.picture009.jpg


----------



## LittlemissLing

Hi there... I was am still fairly new with the authenticating of shoes, so I am hoping someone can steer me in the right direction...  I went to the CL site and it's closed, and there is nothing linking me to another authentication thread...  I would like any assistance in finding the right thread, or having someone knowledgeable w/CL's to authenticate these for me..  TIA for any and all help...  

Item name: $1,195 Preowned Christian LOUBOUTIN BYE BYE Black Leather Heels BOOTIES 37/7
Item #: 221009962262
Seller name: abt117psu
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221009962262?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1490wt_58


----------



## Vinylkiwi

Hi everyone, I'm new to this so hopefully I am posting in the right place! 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Marc-Jaco...omen_s_Shoes&hash=item35bbbc089b#ht_500wt_922

Just wondered if these are real? Are the pony hair Marc Jacobs ones even legit? 
Thanks


----------



## voilasabine

Sorry I had no idea! but thank you so much for your input!!! 



wannaprada said:


> First, a disclaimer: I usually only respond to questions regarding brands/styles that I am familiar with, which is why I do not respond to every request for assistance and is why I most likely skipped yours. However, based upon the pics and the three pairs of YSL I own, I believe these are authenticate.


----------



## wannaprada

LittlemissLing said:
			
		

> Hi there... I was am still fairly new with the authenticating of shoes, so I am hoping someone can steer me in the right direction...  I went to the CL site and it's closed, and there is nothing linking me to another authentication thread...  I would like any assistance in finding the right thread, or having someone knowledgeable w/CL's to authenticate these for me..  TIA for any and all help...
> 
> Item name: $1,195 Preowned Christian LOUBOUTIN BYE BYE Black Leather Heels BOOTIES 37/7
> Item #: 221009962262
> Seller name: abt117psu
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221009962262?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1490wt_58



Here is the appropriate forum for CLs: http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...ls-read-first-page-before-posting-731194.html


----------



## abandonedimages

Ladies, just won these. Please tell me they are authentic Valentinos!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...name=ADME:L:NCCB:US:1123&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Item: Valentino Platform Couture Red Bow Patent Leather Pumps
#: 320891590261
Seller: dav6187


----------



## abandonedimages

abandonedimages said:


> Ladies, just won these. Please tell me they are authentic Valentinos!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...name=ADME:L:NCCB:US:1123&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Item: Valentino Platform Couture Red Bow Patent Leather Pumps
> #: 320891590261
> Seller: dav6187



I'm sure this style is too new to have already been faked...right?


----------



## abandonedimages

abandonedimages said:


> Ladies, just won these. Please tell me they are authentic Valentinos!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...name=ADME:L:NCCB:US:1123&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Item: Valentino Platform Couture Red Bow Patent Leather Pumps
> #: 320891590261
> Seller: dav6187



Now I am a little concerned. I just noticed that the pegs on these heels are black, but in every picture I've seen of these Valentinos, the pegs are tan.

eBay item






Stock photo





Advice anyone? Does this style sometimes have black pegs or is this a clear sign of a fake?


----------



## tyn001

Item: Caramel Vintage Pumps Bally Reptile and Calf Skin - Yummy
Item #: 190669982019
Seller: zeb_kunst 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/19066998201...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_500wt_1413

*Were Bally shoes ever made in Spain??*


----------



## abandonedimages

Someone, please. If you can help with my Valentinos that would be great, I need to respond to the seller, but I don't want to suggest anything about them being fake if I'm mistaken.


----------



## mack17

Hello!  Could someone please authenticate these for me?

Tory Burch Miller Tan Tumbled leather flip flops
Seller: easyhook
Item # 290670940953
$198.99 buy it now

This is my first post, so apologies if I don't quite have things right!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/290670940953?var=590055700930&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## tenty_ni

Authenticate Dolce & Gabbana " shoes " , please

item : shoes
thank all


nl9.upanh.com/b3.s26.d2/947647db98ece43f0ed8ed48e713b3d2_43924229.picture002.jpgnl0.upanh.com/b2.s26.d1/7691d124fd2c80b20cf1ee115e71e990_43924230.picture003.jpgnl4.upanh.com/b4.s28.d2/740461aa483bb8b0849a20e5cde171ca_43924234.picture004.jpgnl1.upanh.com/b3.s26.d1/9612ab156825b8d1491760d95da30037_43924261.picture005.jpgnl9.upanh.com/b1.s28.d1/1648363de1a5bf9034684008e4ae5df3_43924269.picture006.jpgnl2.upanh.com/b5.s29.d4/05dc8438b4544fd4e3e72c2245aedecc_43924272.picture007.jpgnl4.upanh.com/b5.s28.d2/a9605ba5c6c17e0ff5c849431cf6ff12_43924274.picture008.jpgnl2.upanh.com/b2.s28.d2/4da56b8ec1123afd6cd6657eda341567_43924282.picture009.jpg


----------



## ytro_na_more

Hi! Could someone please help autheticating these YSL shoes?

http://www.avito.ru/items/moskva_odezhda_obuv_aksessuary_yves_saint_lauren_original_ysl_42165051

Thank you in advance.


----------



## mamalicious_12

Hi, 

Please could you authenticate these:
Item name: Christian Louboutin Knee High Boots Size 4 1/2
Item #: 9779shelley 
Seller name: abt117psu
Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180872175018#ht_500wt_1219

Thank you!


----------



## mlh223

Jimmy Choo sandals - 38 (UK5)
120904296712
pinkie8181
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120904296712

JIMMY CHOO Lockett Pointed-Toe Patent Pump NUDE 100% AUTHENTIC NO RESERVE SZ37.5
150803954042
nora0827
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150803954042


----------



## tenty_ni

tenty_ni said:


> Authenticate Dolce & Gabbana " shoes " , please
> 
> item : shoes
> thank all
> 
> 
> nl9.upanh.com/b3.s26.d2/947647db98ece43f0ed8ed48e713b3d2_43924229.picture002.jpgnl0.upanh.com/b2.s26.d1/7691d124fd2c80b20cf1ee115e71e990_43924230.picture003.jpgnl4.upanh.com/b4.s28.d2/740461aa483bb8b0849a20e5cde171ca_43924234.picture004.jpgnl1.upanh.com/b3.s26.d1/9612ab156825b8d1491760d95da30037_43924261.picture005.jpgnl9.upanh.com/b1.s28.d1/1648363de1a5bf9034684008e4ae5df3_43924269.picture006.jpgnl2.upanh.com/b5.s29.d4/05dc8438b4544fd4e3e72c2245aedecc_43924272.picture007.jpgnl4.upanh.com/b5.s28.d2/a9605ba5c6c17e0ff5c849431cf6ff12_43924274.picture008.jpgnl2.upanh.com/b2.s28.d2/4da56b8ec1123afd6cd6657eda341567_43924282.picture009.jpg




  nobody help me ,  hix


----------



## a4alice

Can someone please help me to authenticate this pair of Manolo Blahnik? She was an Ebay seller but the item ended and we are now dealing privately. 
























P.S. How much are they worth (as is)?


----------



## photogurl

http://s557.photobucket.com/albums/...s19/honeyoriginal/?action=view&current=m6.jpg

Can someone please check these manolos?


----------



## wannaprada

a4alice said:
			
		

> Can someone please help me to authenticate this pair of Manolo Blahnik? She was an Ebay seller but the item ended and we are now dealing privately.
> 
> P.S. How much are they worth (as is)?



I do not believe these are authentic. For one the manolo tag within the shoe is crooked in both shoes. I have ten pairs of MB's, some as old as 5yrs and others I've purchased within the last month and none of them have crooked tags. Also, the stitching around the tag is suspect. The condition of the "rim" of the shoes, where the inner portion and the outer portion of the shoe meets is in too bad of shape, even for used shoes. MB's don't come apart like that. With regards to the name on the soles, it also looks suspicious. If you look at a real pair of MB and compare the letters to those on these shoes, some of the letters, such as the "B" and the "L" look different. While I cannot state with 100% certainty, I would not purchase these no matter what the price was. What does the seller's feedback look like? Have they sold expensive items in the past? This can sometimes, not always, be a good indicator. Good luck!


----------



## wannaprada

photogurl said:
			
		

> http://s557.photobucket.com/albums/ss19/honeyoriginal/?action=view&current=m6.jpg#!oZZ1QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs557.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fss19%2Fhoneyoriginal%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3Dm6.jpg
> 
> Can someone please check these manolos?



They look good to me.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Could someone please take a look at these Prada ponyhair flats?


----------



## lorihmatthews

wannaprada said:


> I do not believe these are authentic. For one the manolo tag within the shoe is crooked in both shoes. I have ten pairs of MB's, some as old as 5yrs and others I've purchased within the last month and none of them have crooked tags. Also, the stitching around the tag is suspect. The condition of the "rim" of the shoes, where the inner portion and the outer portion of the shoe meets is in too bad of shape, even for used shoes. MB's don't come apart like that. With regards to the name on the soles, it also looks suspicious. If you look at a real pair of MB and compare the letters to those on these shoes, some of the letters, such as the "B" and the "L" look different. While I cannot state with 100% certainty, I would not purchase these no matter what the price was. What does the seller's feedback look like? Have they sold expensive items in the past? This can sometimes, not always, be a good indicator. Good luck!



I disagree. I think the poster's shoes are WAY older than 5 years old and therefore look quite different than what we're used to seeing now. These are definitely vintage Manolo Blahnik based on what is stamped on the sole. The tag could have gotten crooked from years of being worn. The stamping on newer shoes is different from old MB. 

For example, I bought these MBs in 2002 at Saks in SF. So they are definitely authentic. See how the stamping can vary:






As far as worth goes, used shoes rarely are worth a great deal of money unless they are one of a kind, worn by a celebrity, etc. Given the bling on them, I might pay $75 for them.


----------



## wannaprada

lorihmatthews said:
			
		

> I disagree. I think the poster's shoes are WAY older than 5 years old and therefore look quite different than what we're used to seeing now. These are definitely vintage Manolo Blahnik based on what is stamped on the sole. The tag could have gotten crooked from years of being worn. The stamping on newer shoes is different from old MB.
> 
> For example, I bought these MBs in 2002 at Saks in SF. So they are definitely authentic. See how the stamping can vary:
> 
> As far as worth goes, used shoes rarely are worth a great deal of money unless they are one of a kind, worn by a celebrity, etc. Given the bling on them, I might pay $75 for them.



Unless you consider 4yrs enough time for something to be considered vintage, the shoes in question here are not vintage as the "Something Blue" pump debuted in 2008. And the tag, because it's sewn in, is not going to move no matter how many times you wear them. I wouldn't trust them, but hey, we're entitled to different opinions.


----------



## lorihmatthews

wannaprada said:


> Unless you consider 4yrs enough time for something to be considered vintage, the shoes in question here are not vintage as the "Something Blue" pump debuted in 2008. And the tag, because it's sewn in, is not going to move no matter how many times you wear them. I wouldn't trust them, but hey, we're entitled to different opinions.



You're right, I didn't take a close enough look to see that those were Hangisi. They're not vintage, I stand corrected. I still can't tell with regard to the name stamp because the photo provided makes it look a little distorted.


----------



## a4alice

wannaprada said:


> I do not believe these are authentic. For one the manolo tag within the shoe is crooked in both shoes. I have ten pairs of MB's, some as old as 5yrs and others I've purchased within the last month and none of them have crooked tags. Also, the stitching around the tag is suspect. The condition of the "rim" of the shoes, where the inner portion and the outer portion of the shoe meets is in too bad of shape, even for used shoes. MB's don't come apart like that. With regards to the name on the soles, it also looks suspicious. If you look at a real pair of MB and compare the letters to those on these shoes, some of the letters, such as the "B" and the "L" look different. While I cannot state with 100% certainty, I would not purchase these no matter what the price was. What does the seller's feedback look like? Have they sold expensive items in the past? This can sometimes, not always, be a good indicator. Good luck!




Thanks for your advice!!! I don't think I want to risk purchasing something so expensive knowing it COULD be fake!!


----------



## a4alice

lorihmatthews said:


> You're right, I didn't take a close enough look to see that those were Hangisi. They're not vintage, I stand corrected. I still can't tell with regard to the name stamp because the photo provided makes it look a little distorted.



Thanks for your advice!!! I think I will just pass on them.


----------



## katev

I picked up this small bag at a charity thrift store today for $5. I am not very familiar with Ugg products but my neice loves Ugg boots, so I thought I might clean it up for her, but I don't want to give it to her if it is a fake.

I tried researching similar bags on ebay and google and I found some that were close but I'm not sure. The pics weren't great, those bags were usually called "sundance" or "ultra" or "ultra rip".

Is anyone familar with Ugg or this bag? Or could you direct to a site that might be able to assist me? Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## dorayaki90

I found this shoes in ebay but i'm not sure if this shoes is real, will you take a look? There's this sticker which said it is made in china, so i'm not sure if it's real.

Thanks.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Tory-Bu...men_s_Shoes&hash=item1c26ba6054#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## carrie12306

Item Name:Authentic Manolo Blahnik Something Blue Satin Pumps - Size 38 (7.5 US)
Item Number: 251052267776
Seller: cjesq 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-M...67776?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a73e19900

PLEASE when you have a moment, I really need to find these authenticate, not fakes.  Let me know if they are in fact real. 

C


----------



## BeenBurned

dorayaki90 said:


> I found this shoes in ebay but i'm not sure if this shoes is real, will you take a look? There's this sticker which said it is made in china, so i'm not sure if it's real.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Tory-Bu...men_s_Shoes&hash=item1c26ba6054#ht_500wt_1413


Please wait for someone who knows those shoes for authentication advice. 

The following are pics of the stickers on two pairs of TB shoes (mine). One came from Saks Off-5th and the other is from Nordstroms Rack so they're authentic.


----------



## dorayaki90

BeenBurned said:


> Please wait for someone who knows those shoes for authentication advice.
> 
> The following are pics of the stickers on two pairs of TB shoes (mine). One came from Saks Off-5th and the other is from Nordstroms Rack so they're authentic.



Thank you for your advice, and the pictures are really helpful, thanks


----------



## fireblader

Please help, I am interested into purchase of Manolo Blahnik shoes mentioned hereinunder, but before I would like to kindly ask you for your opinion, whether these are genuine.

Many thanks in advance!

BNIB Manolo Blahnik Black Leather Shoes Heels Sz 6.5/7 RRP $645 BARGAIN
Seller: emmab8567
ID: 200752179885
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200752179885&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123


----------



## xxkim

http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/melb...imple-patient-leather-heel-size-8-/1001517176

Just bought these for $200 and I think they might be fake 

Can someone help me please, really hope they aren't fake!


----------



## abandonedimages

Could someone please take a look at these Valentinos?

Seller: littlelittlekim
ID: 251055117454
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Valenti...men_s_Shoes&hash=item3a740d148e#ht_500wt_1156
Images:


----------



## humpybunny

Could someone help me authenticate these Manolos please? Thanks ladies!

Seller: Luxurybandage
ID: 120908882637
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/120908882637?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## wannaprada

carrie12306 said:


> Item Name:Authentic Manolo Blahnik Something Blue Satin Pumps - Size 38 (7.5 US)
> Item Number: 251052267776
> Seller: cjesq
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-M...67776?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a73e19900
> 
> PLEASE when you have a moment, I really need to find these authenticate, not fakes. Let me know if they are in fact real.
> 
> C


 
I am actually leaning towards authentic.  The only concern I have is with regards to the items the seller has sold in the past...or rather what she hasn't sold.  I only looked at the first few pages of their feedback, however I didn't see any high-end items this person has sold in the past.  This doesn't always mean anything, however it is something I tend to look at.  However, disregarding this, they look real to me.


----------



## wannaprada

xxkim said:


> http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/melb...imple-patient-leather-heel-size-8-/1001517176
> 
> Just bought these for $200 and I think they might be fake
> 
> Can someone help me please, really hope they aren't fake!


 
Sorry, these look fake to me.  To obtain another opinion and for future authentication questions regarding louboutins, please visit the lovely ladies at this forum:  http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...ls-read-first-page-before-posting-731194.html.


----------



## wannaprada

humpybunny said:


> Could someone help me authenticate these Manolos please? Thanks ladies!
> 
> Seller: Luxurybandage
> ID: 120908882637
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/120908882637?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


 
I would feel more comfortable providing an opinion if there was a picture of the entire soles, particularly the MB name.


----------



## fireblader

Can anyone look at these, the auction shall end tomorrow .... .

Many thanks in advance!



fireblader said:


> Please help, I am interested into purchase of Manolo Blahnik shoes mentioned hereinunder, but before I would like to kindly ask you for your opinion, whether these are genuine.
> 
> Many thanks in advance!
> 
> BNIB Manolo Blahnik Black Leather Shoes Heels Sz 6.5/7 RRP $645 BARGAIN
> Seller: emmab8567
> ID: 200752179885
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200752179885&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123


----------



## fireblader

wannaprada said:


> Sorry, these look fake to me.  To obtain another opinion and for future authentication questions regarding louboutins, please visit the lovely ladies at this forum:  http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...ls-read-first-page-before-posting-731194.html.




Same opinion, they are fake ... .


----------



## xxkim

wannaprada said:


> Sorry, these look fake to me.  To obtain another opinion and for future authentication questions regarding louboutins, please visit the lovely ladies at this forum:  http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...ls-read-first-page-before-posting-731194.html.




devastating  i knew they were too cheap to be true!


----------



## xxkim

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Designer-/130689870837?pt=AU_Women_Shoes&hash=item1e6db92bf5

So I'm not too fussed if they're not real because i love the design/colour (and they are also fairly cheap).....but what do you think? real or fake?

Also, do Marc Jacobs shoes have a good rep?

Thanks!


----------



## Prada12

Ladies CLASSIC TALL UGG BOOTS in DARK TAN / CREAM SHEEPSKIN - W9 UK 7/7.5
Seller: preloved-listings
ID: 280869838048
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280869838048?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
Ladies could you please authenticate - I bought them and was sure they are authentic but my friend said they are not not sure if I should wear them?


----------



## wannaprada

Prada12 said:
			
		

> Ladies CLASSIC TALL UGG BOOTS in DARK TAN / CREAM SHEEPSKIN - W9 UK 7/7.5
> Seller: preloved-listings
> ID: 280869838048
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280869838048?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> Ladies could you please authenticate - I bought them and was sure they are authentic but my friend said they are not not sure if I should wear them?



I am definitely not an Ugg expert as I only own two pairs: the first pair I purchased over 7yrs ago and the other I purchased last December and they happen to be the tall dark tan pair. I'm not sure when they did it, but Ugg changed their tags due to all of the counterfeiting and so my newer Uggs have a different inner tag than my old ones. Your Uggs have an "old" tag on them and it almost looks like the one in my older Uggs except mines say "Size: W9". Yours doesn't have the word "Size".  Plus, there's something about how the soles of yours are worn on one side that's bothering me but I can't put my finger on it. Again, though, I only owe 2 pairs so I'm definitely no expert. Hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## Prada12

Thank you very much for your answer. I am concern about the back label - stitching does not look straight.


----------



## wannaprada

Prada12 said:
			
		

> Thank you very much for your answer. I am concern about the back label - stitching does not look straight.



Yeah, noticed that too.


----------



## BeenBurned

Prada12 said:


> Ladies CLASSIC TALL UGG BOOTS in DARK TAN / CREAM SHEEPSKIN - W9 UK 7/7.5
> Seller: preloved-listings
> ID: 280869838048
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280869838048?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> Ladies could you please authenticate - I bought them and was sure they are authentic but my friend said they are not not sure if I should wear them?





wannaprada said:


> I am definitely not an Ugg expert as I only own two pairs: the first pair I purchased over 7yrs ago and the other I purchased last December and they happen to be the tall dark tan pair. I'm not sure when they did it, but Ugg changed their tags due to all of the counterfeiting and so my newer Uggs have a different inner tag than my old ones. Your Uggs have an "old" tag on them and it almost looks like the one in my older Uggs except mines say "Size: W9". Yours doesn't have the word "Size".  Plus, there's something about how the soles of yours are worn on one side that's bothering me but I can't put my finger on it. Again, though, I only owe 2 pairs so I'm definitely no expert. Hope this helps. Good luck!





Prada12 said:


> Thank you very much for your answer. I am concern about the back label - stitching does not look straight.


Are you the winner? They're fake. 

But because uggs are often hard to authenticate, I've posted side by side comparisons. Your boots are on the left in the pics.
*
Label on back of heel: Not only is the stitching a sloppy mess but the font is completely wrong*:






*
Soles: Notice how the authentic boots have sharp corners and edges. Also, the "UGG" imprint is horrid on the fakes*: 






*Inner size tag: Although they're close, the font and fabric are off*:


----------



## nataliewee

Hiya..could any help me with this Mel shoe? I know nuts about them.and I bought it for 80 dollars.is that a fair price? Thank u in advance for any help received.



















Regards
Natalie


----------



## Omjabha

Help Authenticate This ISABEL MARANT WILLOW
I've been looking for these for AGES!!
Finally found my size and the colour I wanted!!

But it's a bit pricey and was wondering if it's not fake! 

Seller: dognamedboo
Item: Isabel Marant WILLOW black high top sneaker shoe FR 36
Item Number: 251058903959


*Link*:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Isabel-Marant-WILLOW-black-high-top-sneaker-shoe-FR-36-/251058903959?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a7446db 97#ht_2545wt_1167

Thank you so much in advance &#10084; &#10084; &#10084;


----------



## Kemi87

NEW! SPRING collection CANAPA OLEANDRO authentic PRADA women shoes heels 39
Seller: italianstyleicon
ID: 2808698380480
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/170836006520?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_969
Ladies could you please authenticate


----------



## fireblader

Anyone familiar with Gucci shoes? Please help .

I woud like to kindly ask you to help me with this authentification:


Item:Gucci Women Shoes Sand Pelle Bianco EU 40 US 10
Listing number:350564111691
Seller:dieselofmiami
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/350564111691?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Comments:Nice mules, please help to authenticate.


----------



## Babecookie

Ebay listing as " Salvatore Ferragamo ((Florence)) Gorgeous Flip-Flops"

Item Name: 221021720176
Listing number:
Seller name or ID: gabbanailove
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/22102172...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1513wt_1163

Comments:I have not really seen Ferragammo in floral print so I am wondering if this is real. will appreciate it if anyone can kindly shed some light as I really like the shoe but I don't want to wear fakes. Thx


----------



## WhyNotShoes

Ok, Im trying again for some help to authenticate some Marc Jacobs shoes, and now a pair of Tory Burch flats. Im posting the same pics of the Marc Jacobs shoes as last time, and adding the ones I have from the seller of the Tory Burch shoes. They look at bit dodgy (the TB), cause of the "section" on the side of the shoe..? I think TB are supposed to be one piece of leather sewntogether on the heel?
ANYONE WHO CAN HELP ME, its highly appreciated! )))


----------



## Nieners

Are these okay?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/27097245363...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_4562wt_1173


----------



## kaityy

Jimmy Choo nude patent heels! Thoughts?? I don't like how they edited the pictures to be so bright!

Seller: discountdesignerwarehouse
Item: Jimmy Choo Shoes Pumps Classics $695 Sz 38.5
Item Number: 310399987679

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/310399987679...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_3290wt_1270


----------



## abandonedimages

abandonedimages said:


> Could someone please take a look at these Valentinos?
> 
> Seller: littlelittlekim
> ID: 251055117454
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Valenti...men_s_Shoes&hash=item3a740d148e#ht_500wt_1156
> Images:



Anyone, please some help. I've won these, so I hope they're legit!


----------



## daughtybag

Hi ladies ,
I need your help on this shoes . Please authenticate! Thanks !!!
Item:251048190669
Listing Number:NEW YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT PEEP TOE PLATFORM PUMPS SIZE 39.5 $775
Seller:eastcoastproperty 
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251048190669
Comments:


----------



## MrsBradley

Any ideas about these? I never owned a Ferre shoes so I have no idea what to look for. I appreciate your help.


----------



## ilovekitty

HI ladies! I need help! these are ending soon!! thanks))
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251058596843?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## shugababe192

Hello All,

I need help to authenticate these Manolo Blahniks:

ITEM: 261021673998
TITLE:  AUTHENTIC MANOLO BLAHNIK COPPER GLITTERED PONY HAIR FLATS SHOES 38.5 NR!!
SELLER: luxury.overload
LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261021673998?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619

THANK YOU!


----------



## humpybunny

Hi, i need to authenticate these Jimmy Choos. TIA!

Title: Jimmy Choo Paxton Mirrored Metallic Leather Sandals
Item: 230791914636
seller: sol_arch 
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jimmy-Choo-...14636?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item35bc45248c
more photos: https://picasaweb.google.com/112623...authkey=Gv1sRgCKmHv_jM_crrPA&feat=directlink#


----------



## LabelLover81

abandonedimages said:


> Could someone please take a look at these Valentinos?
> 
> Seller: littlelittlekim
> ID: 251055117454
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Valenti...men_s_Shoes&hash=item3a740d148e#ht_500wt_1156
> Images:



Authentic!!


----------



## mainguyen504

Hi! Are these authentic?? They end soon  Thanks!!
item: YSL 
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/160797744855?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
seller: forevergreatstyle 
item number# 160797744855


----------



## Tuuli35

What do you think about these shoes, are they authentic? 












Thank you!


----------



## xxkim

A short while back I posted as I'd just bought some fakes, they arrived last week and sadly were so fake that it was sad  

What I found hilarious was the 'Authenticity Card', which they didn't even bother to spellcheck!


----------



## wannaprada

xxkim said:
			
		

> A short while back I posted as I'd just bought some fakes, they arrived last week and sadly were so fake that it was sad
> 
> What I found hilarious was the 'Authenticity Card', which they didn't even bother to spellcheck!



OMG! That is the worst yet! As you probably know by now, Christian Louboutin does not provide authenticity cards with his shoes, so that's always a clear indicator the shoes are fake.  Hope you were able to get your money back.


----------



## ytro_na_more

mainguyen504 said:


> Hi! Are these authentic?? They end soon  Thanks!!
> item: YSL
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/160797744855?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> seller: forevergreatstyle
> item number# 160797744855




I am not an expert at all, buuut those look like fake to me. Again tho, you should really wait for second opinion.


----------



## xxkim

wannaprada said:


> OMG! That is the worst yet! As you probably know by now, Christian Louboutin does not provide authenticity cards with his shoes, so that's always a clear indicator the shoes are fake.  Hope you were able to get your money back.



Unfortunately I wasn't able to get my money back  I guess this is how you learn, never buy them unless they're from a store!  Not making that mistake again lol (:


----------



## Nolia

nvm


----------



## xhandee

can someone authenticate this flats for me? 
thanks in advance!


----------



## designerdiva40

Hi I bought these from someone who said she bought them from Bicester Village Ugg outlet shop, they seem slightly different to other Uggs of the same style, I phone Bicester to see if they sold Subs & I was told that they only sell old stock. TIA

Chestnut Bailey Button Uggs


----------



## wclizzy

Title: New Manolo Blahnik Fuschia Pink Satin Jeweled Sandals Heel Shoes sz 10 US / 40
Item: 380441301448
seller: lookatyou*
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/380441301448?ru=#ht_4119wt_1037

Title: $775 New MANOLO BLAHNIK CLAUSADO YELLOW SATIN EVENING SHOES 40 10 9.5 EASTER
Item: 280858684313
Seller: classic_luxury
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/28085868431...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1211wt_905

Thank you for the authentication!


----------



## ytro_na_more

designerdiva40 said:


> Hi I bought these from someone who said she bought them from Bicester Village Ugg outlet shop, they seem slightly different to other Uggs of the same style, I phone Bicester to see if they sold Subs & I was told that they only sell old stock. TIA
> 
> Chestnut Bailey Button Uggs



awhile ago there was a nice post about uggs. #5700. you could read it while you wait for experts opinion. 
personally i think the stitching is sloppy and there are alos traces of glue... dunno tho if it is an enougth indicator. i am a newbie when it comes to uggs, only owned 1 pair.


----------



## xxkim

Can anyone please authenticate these CLs???

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Christia...1019730?pt=AU_Women_Shoes&hash=item2c65797552

Item:  Christian Louboutin Nude Heels Size 40*
*
Seller: lemuse

Thanks!!http://myworld.ebay.com.au/lemuse/?_trksid=p4340.l2559


----------



## Laura1437

Can anyone authenticate these louboutins I am looking at on eBay/ bidding on? 
Itm number: 150815461114 (eBay uk) 
Am thinking they are quite cheap for spikes at the moment  
Thank you 
Laura x


----------



## fireblader

xxkim said:


> Can anyone please authenticate these CLs???
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Christia...1019730?pt=AU_Women_Shoes&hash=item2c65797552
> 
> Item:  Christian Louboutin Nude Heels Size 40
> Seller: lemuse
> 
> Thanks!!



Ask ladies in Christian Louboutin section, they will help you for sure.


----------



## lovelyswtpea

I bought these on ebay. I probably should of posted this before I purchased them lol. 

Can someone please authenticate?

Thank you!!


----------



## BeenBurned

lovelyswtpea said:


> I bought these on ebay. I probably should of posted this before I purchased them lol.
> 
> Can someone please authenticate?
> 
> Thank you!!


Please post clear closeups of the Uggs label on the back of the heel, both sides of the inner size tag from the left boot, a pic of the full sole, a picture of where the sole and upper attach and a link to the listing. 

I can try with more info.


----------



## BocaGurl

are these roger vivier flats real?

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7237/7273557878_d3d6514e9b_m.jpg

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7087/7273558292_977af38f37_s.jpg

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7216/7273558688_e36c7e5e12_s.jpg

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7103/7273559962_f66e2302d6_s.jpg


----------



## lovelyswtpea

Can someone please authentic these Ugg boots?

Seller name: lovinghandbags123.

Ebay posting: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261020197497?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## lovelyswtpea

BeenBurned said:


> Please post clear closeups of the Uggs label on the back of the heel, both sides of the inner size tag from the left boot, a pic of the full sole, a picture of where the sole and upper attach and a link to the listing.
> 
> I can try with more info.



Sorry those were the only photos on the ebay posting. I should be getting them in the mail tomorrow. I will post up closer pics when I have them. Thanks for the response.


----------



## dsrbel

Can anyone help authenticate these Stella McCartney pumps? Although the listing says they are authentic, the soles are different colors and I've never seen this in Stella shoes. Is it legit? I've wanted these since they came out, but I've never seen pictures of this pump with  a black sole, only gold. What do you guys think?

http://jpegbay.com/gallery/001614642-.html#1


----------



## BeenBurned

lovelyswtpea said:


> Can someone please authentic these Ugg boots?
> 
> Seller name: lovinghandbags123.
> 
> Ebay posting: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261020197497?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Please request clear closeups of the binding connecting the sole to the upper, closeups of the label on the back of the heels, a closeup picture of the sole and all sides of the size/style tags from inside the LEFT boot.


----------



## VictorD

help on these


----------



## VictorD




----------



## VictorD

i need helping hav anyone ever seen these MBS?^^^


----------



## VictorD




----------



## VictorD

Can someone who knows MB please Help me on the pair above have anyone ever seen them before or know which season there from ?


----------



## lovelyswtpea

BeenBurned said:


> Please post clear closeups of the Uggs label on the back of the heel, both sides of the inner size tag from the left boot, a pic of the full sole, a picture of where the sole and upper attach and a link to the listing.
> 
> I can try with more info.



Here are some new pictures I just took. I am beginning to believe its a FAKE!! It just seems way to light colored.


----------



## BeenBurned

lovelyswtpea said:


> Here are some new pictures I just took. I am beginning to believe its a FAKE!! It just seems way to light colored.


I don't believe those are authentic. 

I suggest you email authenticate4u for a second opinion.


----------



## lovelyswtpea

BeenBurned said:


> I don't believe those are authentic.
> 
> I suggest you email authenticate4u for a second opinion.



I think I'll take your word for it. It smells weird too. Thanks for reviewing my pictures!


----------



## lovelyswtpea

BeenBurned said:


> I don't believe those are authentic.
> 
> I suggest you email authenticate4u for a second opinion.



Maybe I will go and see about that second opinion. The seller just came back strongly suggesting that it was bought in Australia and is authentic 100%. Not sure what to believe.


----------



## BeenBurned

lovelyswtpea said:


> I bought these on ebay. I probably should of posted this before I purchased them lol.
> 
> Can someone please authenticate?
> 
> Thank you!!





BeenBurned said:


> Please post clear closeups of the Uggs label on the back of the heel, both sides of the inner size tag from the left boot, a pic of the full sole, a picture of where the sole and upper attach and a link to the listing.
> 
> I can try with more info.





lovelyswtpea said:


> Sorry those were the only photos on the ebay posting. I should be getting them in the mail tomorrow. I will post up closer pics when I have them. Thanks for the response.





lovelyswtpea said:


> Here are some new pictures I just took. I am beginning to believe its a FAKE!! It just seems way to light colored.





BeenBurned said:


> I don't believe those are authentic.
> 
> I suggest you email authenticate4u for a second opinion.





lovelyswtpea said:


> I think I'll take your word for it. It smells weird too. Thanks for reviewing my pictures!





lovelyswtpea said:


> Maybe I will go and see about that second opinion. The seller just came back strongly suggesting that it was bought in Australia and is authentic 100%. Not sure what to believe.


Sundance is a style that is made by Deckers Uggs and Deckers makes their Uggs in China. 

The fact that the inner tag (which isn't correct, BTW) says New Zealand, further confirms my opinion that they aren't authentic.

Please post a link to the listing. 

And when you email authenticate4u.com, send them a link to this post.


----------



## SuperNu

Sorry.


----------



## crazycutie

Can someone please authentic these YSL tribute shoes?

Seller name: puzzledthoughts
Ebay posting: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251077254819?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## mainguyen504

hello ladies! Is anyone familar with these shoes? Can you guys please authenticate for me? TIA!!
Itemrada flats
item #: 270987972042
seller: loreescloset
link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/270987972042...ht_9655wt_1188


----------



## jeanzy01

Item Name:  Jimmy Choo WIT Sand Glitter Flats Sz 38.5
Listing number: 160813154643
Seller name or ID: ktscott
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/160813154643?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_500wt_1413
Comments: are these shoes I am bidding for off ebay authentic jimmy choose?


----------



## anni_awesome

Hello, I'm new and need your help. Can you please tell me if these Manolo Blahnik's are real or fake?
http://www.kleiderkreisel.de/kleidung/damenmode/schuhe/sonstiges/4436652-manolo-blahnik
Thank you very much


----------



## missbao

Please help to authentic these pumps

http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Salvator...44512?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item5894461b40


----------



## matkum

wclizzy said:


> Title: New Manolo Blahnik Fuschia Pink Satin Jeweled Sandals Heel Shoes sz 10 US / 40
> Item: 380441301448
> seller: lookatyou*
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/380441301448?ru=#ht_4119wt_1037
> 
> Title: $775 New MANOLO BLAHNIK CLAUSADO YELLOW SATIN EVENING SHOES 40 10 9.5 EASTER
> Item: 280858684313
> Seller: classic_luxury
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/28085868431...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1211wt_905
> 
> Thank you for the authentication!



I think they're authentic Manolos!


----------



## fireblader

Dear Ladies, please help me to authenticate Manolo Blahnik Plissenous. Anyone familiar with Blahnik shoes???


Item: Manolo Blahnik Plissenous Shoes Pumps Heel 39.5 9.5 NEW
No.: 380439424465
Seller: onlymoda
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/380439424465?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## matkum

^They look authentic. Too bad they didn't post a better picture of the soles, then it would be easier to tell.


----------



## Little M

hi Ladies, I'm new here and I desperately need to authenticate this YSL pumps I bought on garage sale. The price didn't do much damage to my wallet, but it would be super great if this turned out to be a real vintage YSL. I notice that YSL shoes has that intertwined logo on the inside bottom, but this one has YvesSaintLaurent logo on them, this must be an old collection right? Anyone has any idea what year this shoe might be? Thanksss...

http://hurahurablog.posterous.com/ysl-pumps-trash-or-treasure


----------



## fireblader

matkum said:


> ^They look authentic. Too bad they didn't post a better picture of the soles, then it would be easier to tell.



Many thanks, I aksed the Seller for more pics.

Can you look at one more pair for me?  

Item: BNIB Manolo Blahnik Black Leather Shoes Heels Sz 6.5/7 RRP $645 BARGAIN
ID: 200772143134
Seller: emmab8567
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200772143134?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## bagsteria

Dear lovely board..
Please look at this Manolo Blahnik picture. 
Are these shoes authentic?
I'm concerned because their soles are a bit different, because Manolo Blahnik VERTICAL stamp does not exist on their soles.

Or, are there Manolo with soles like these?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## matkum

fireblader said:


> Many thanks, I aksed the Seller for more pics.
> 
> Can you look at one more pair for me?
> 
> Item: BNIB Manolo Blahnik Black Leather Shoes Heels Sz 6.5/7 RRP $645 BARGAIN
> ID: 200772143134
> Seller: emmab8567
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200772143134?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



These definitely look authentic, the sole, the stitching, everything looks ok. I would go for it.


----------



## matkum

bagsteria said:


> Dear lovely board..
> Please look at this Manolo Blahnik picture.
> Are these shoes authentic?
> I'm concerned because their soles are a bit different, because Manolo Blahnik VERTICAL stamp does not exist on their soles.
> 
> Or, are there Manolo with soles like these?
> Thanks for your help.



I think this is just an older style. I've seen old Manolos with this kind of brand tag and sole. They seem to be in very good condition.


----------



## matkum

anni_awesome said:


> Hello, I'm new and need your help. Can you please tell me if these Manolo Blahnik's are real or fake?
> http://www.kleiderkreisel.de/kleidung/damenmode/schuhe/sonstiges/4436652-manolo-blahnik
> Thank you very much



Not so sure, I wouldn't buy them.


----------



## fireblader

matkum said:


> These definitely look authentic, the sole, the stitching, everything looks ok. I would go for it.


  Many thanks again!


----------



## mlh223

Authentic Jimmy Choo "Cosmic" 37 1/2 Nude Patent Platfom Heel

130710010372
softaildesign
http://www.ebay.com/itm/13071001037...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_637wt_1177 
More pics http://s1106.photobucket.com/albums/h364/mlh223/JC Cosmic 375/


----------



## judytmai

Can someone help me authenticate this pair of boots?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stuart-Weit...men_s_Shoes&hash=item3a75bd12ed#ht_698wt_1166


----------



## dane1201

can someone please help me authenticate this pair of miu miu pump on ebay?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/350531130007?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648


----------



## kdoran320

Can anyone authenticate these? Thanks

http://www.ebay.com/itm/12093127477...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_500wt_1087


----------



## Renabean

Hi ladies, I bought these manolos and wondered if you could authenticate them for me please?

TIA


----------



## onesong

Hi  I hope someone can authenticate these shoes for me please, I am really interested in scoring a pair of flats at a low budget (first designer shoe if it is authentic). I'm concerned that the bottom of the sole doesn't have the size number, I thought most shoes have this.

Thank you for your help in advance! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-A...9444049?pt=AU_Women_Shoes&hash=item3f18d35a51


----------



## matkum

Renabean said:


> Hi ladies, I bought these manolos and wondered if you could authenticate them for me please?
> 
> TIA



They seem real to me.


----------



## mxxs11

http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Tribute-Platform-Heel-38-1-2-8-5-/221049609072?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3377955b70#ht_500wt_1129

and 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-tribute-Europe-size-38-/130715002184?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1e6f38a548#ht_4610wt_1642

Thank you!


----------



## mxxs11

can someone PLS authenticate this?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VTG-FERRAGAMO-BOUTIQUE-PUMPS-LILLAZ-VARA-SZ-7-5-BOW-/120934620275?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c2843dc73

Thank you!


----------



## LadySapphire

Hi there, I'm new here and would love a little help authenticating these boots please.
Here they are from an official website
http://www.my-wardrobe.com/ash/black-emma-rabbit-fur-buckle-boot-701057

and here are three from ebay:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110814947...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_989wt_1270

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360417778...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1287

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200777523...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1722wt_1270

Do you believe any of the ebay ones are real as the official stockists don't have my size.Thank you!


----------



## ccsimard

I bought a pair of YSL tribtoos back in 2009 from a fashion blogger.
Then I tried to sell them last year on ebay and the woman who bought them said they were fake. 

I refunded her money and paid for shipping. Needless to say it cost me $100 to send my shoes on a trip to Hawaii. 


xxx I need to know - are they real or fake?
Note: I had rubber soles added because they were slippery and I didn't want to wipe out in them.  

Here's a link to a pair on ebay that are exactly the same!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/130687389870?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks so much!


----------



## JetSetGo!

mxxs11 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Tribute-Platform-Heel-38-1-2-8-5-/221049609072?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3377955b70#ht_500wt_1129
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-tribute-Europe-size-38-/130715002184?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1e6f38a548#ht_4610wt_1642
> 
> Thank you!



Both Authentic


----------



## JetSetGo!

mxxs11 said:


> can someone PLS authenticate this?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VTG-FERRAGAMO-BOUTIQUE-PUMPS-LILLAZ-VARA-SZ-7-5-BOW-/120934620275?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c2843dc73
> 
> Thank you!



These look fine to me.


----------



## JetSetGo!

LadySapphire said:


> Hi there, I'm new here and would love a little help authenticating these boots please.
> Here they are from an official website
> http://www.my-wardrobe.com/ash/black-emma-rabbit-fur-buckle-boot-701057
> 
> and here are three from ebay:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110814947...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_989wt_1270
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360417778...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1287
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200777523...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1722wt_1270
> 
> Do you believe any of the ebay ones are real as the official stockists don't have my size.Thank you!



I believe the first eBay listing you posted shows a real pair. I can't say for sure as there are limited pics of the second two.


----------



## JetSetGo!

ccsimard said:


> I bought a pair of YSL tribtoos back in 2009 from a fashion blogger.
> Then I tried to sell them last year on ebay and the woman who bought them said they were fake.
> 
> I refunded her money and paid for shipping. Needless to say it cost me $100 to send my shoes on a trip to Hawaii.
> 
> 
> xxx I need to know - are they real or fake?
> Note: I had rubber soles added because they were slippery and I didn't want to wipe out in them.
> 
> Here's a link to a pair on ebay that are exactly the same!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/130687389870?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks so much!



please post pictures of your shoes and we will try to help.


----------



## JetSetGo!

mlh223 said:


> Authentic Jimmy Choo "Cosmic" 37 1/2 Nude Patent Platfom Heel
> 
> 130710010372
> softaildesign
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/13071001037...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_637wt_1177
> More pics http://s1106.photobucket.com/albums/h364/mlh223/JC Cosmic 375/



These look fine to me.


----------



## JetSetGo!

judytmai said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this pair of boots?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stuart-Weit...men_s_Shoes&hash=item3a75bd12ed#ht_698wt_1166



I am not familiar with this exact pair of shoes, but I would say that based on the seller, they are authentic.


----------



## ccsimard

JetSetGo! said:


> please post pictures of your shoes and we will try to help.



can someone tell me how to insert a photo?
i try insert a photo of the shoes but it only lets me enter a http address. 
sorry for being so clueless. 
thanks!


----------



## JetSetGo!

dane1201 said:


> can someone please help me authenticate this pair of miu miu pump on ebay?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/350531130007?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648



These look fine to me.


----------



## JetSetGo!

kdoran320 said:


> Can anyone authenticate these? Thanks
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/12093127477...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_500wt_1087



These are good.


----------



## JetSetGo!

ccsimard said:


> can someone tell me how to insert a photo?
> i try insert a photo of the shoes but it only lets me enter a http address.
> sorry for being so clueless.
> thanks!




Check out our Feedback Dropbox for pic instructions. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25.html


----------



## ccsimard

JetSetGo! said:


> Check out our Feedback Dropbox for pic instructions.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25.html




big thanks!


----------



## ccsimard

here are some pics i took. tried to get as many details as possible. they don't do the patent leather justice, though. they are extremely beautiful shoes. 

also, note i had rubber soles put on them to avoid any slips.


----------



## mamaleks

Hi, 

My name is Anne. I am new here but desperate to hear your opinion... I would like to buy these sandals, but have doubts regarding their authenticity, it is supposed to be Marc by Marc Jacobs sandals... Please help!


----------



## LadySapphire

Thank you jetsetgo 

what does anyone think about these? 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Patent-Hi...men_s_Shoes&hash=item2a1f11a24c#ht_616wt_1270


----------



## ytro_na_more

Hello!
Could someone please help me authenticate these shoes?
Local ad site.
http://www.avito.ru/items/moskva_odezhda_obuv_aksessuary_bosonozhki_ysl_original_37_razmer_83545940
and 
http://www.avito.ru/items/moskva_od...nye_bosonozhki_ysl_na_kabluke_kletke_79064464
The second link contains only 1 photo, but I am working on getting more. The price is really low tho so may be someone sees any red flags staight away?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Azngem

Hi,

Can anyone authenticate these? Thank you.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/27099897890...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_1388wt_331


----------



## everlovely

Item: Gucci bamboo horsebit women slide / mule heels US 8B
Listing number: 150831068167
Seller: fiftyfabulous
Link: http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/150831068...84.m1439.12649
Comments: Gucci name brand is glued to the sole and the gucci name brand stamped on the bottom of the sole can hardly read 'gucci' due to the g and c more look like an O. Below I attached photos showing the conditions I described above. Thank you for your time


----------



## fancypants7

Hi, can you please take a look at these?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/320924994...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1287

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## MrsHearnie

Hi,

Can anyone tell if these are authentic manolo's?

Thanks so much

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/MONOLO-B..._Women_Shoes&hash=item589475afad#ht_500wt_922


----------



## Kayapo97

MrsHearnie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone tell if these are authentic manolo's?
> 
> Thanks so much
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/MONOLO-B..._Women_Shoes&hash=item589475afad#ht_500wt_922


I am very dubious about buying any popular designer shoe from Ebay - so many fakes particularly inlcuding this style of MB  - you need to look very carefully and check to authentic pictures. I've reported dozens of fakes but besides ebay just taking that listing off they just reappear under another listing.


----------



## wannaprada

Kayapo97 said:
			
		

> I am very dubious about buying any popular designer shoe from Ebay - so many fakes particularly inlcuding this style of MB  - you need to look very carefully and check to authentic pictures. I've reported dozens of fakes but besides ebay just taking that listing off they just reappear under another listing.



While I have purchased a few designer shoes on eBay, including Manolo & Louboutin, this is one particular style I wouldn't buy simply because there are so many fakes of this style, some which can be difficult to spot w/o the right pics.


----------



## MrsHearnie

Kayapo97 said:
			
		

> I am very dubious about buying any popular designer shoe from Ebay - so many fakes particularly inlcuding this style of MB  - you need to look very carefully and check to authentic pictures. I've reported dozens of fakes but besides ebay just taking that listing off they just reappear under another listing.






			
				wannaprada said:
			
		

> While I have purchased a few designer shoes on eBay, including Manolo & Louboutin, this is one particular style I wouldn't buy simply because there are so many fakes of this style, some which can be difficult to spot w/o the right pics.



Thank you very much ladies. I can almost always spot a fake Louboutin now, but I'm clueless when it comes to Manolos! Will give these a miss. Thanks for your help


----------



## mylilsnowy

Item: burnt orange ysl tribute sz 6
Listing no: 160830630039
Seller: pagan_poetry17
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...VFlnOF90%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_720wt_922
Comment: is this shoes authentic?thnks


----------



## ArianaNomNom

Item: YSL Yves St Laurent Tribute 105 Black Nero Platform Sandal 
Listing no: 170863011751
Seller: mizfashion
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-St...11751?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27c83aa7a7
Comment: Are these authentic?


----------



## Dollymic

Item: Miu Miu leather cutout boots
Lisiting no. 180915119208
Seller: italianstyleicon
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SOLD-OUT-Goat-SILVER-FLOWER-BOMBSHELL-authentic-MIU-MIU-women-heels-shoes-39-/180915119208?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2a1f61a468

also similar ones from another seller
Listing no: 160831315976
Seller: alex_finch84
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MIU-MIU-Prada-S-S-2011-Cutout-Leather-Lace-Up-Shoes-IT39-US9-NIB-runs-small-38-/160831315976?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item25724b2008


Are they Authentic? Thanks in advance.


----------



## fancypants7

Hi, can you please take a look at these Tods?

Item name: Purple Suede Tod Size 40
Seller: e_bay_ssm
Item no: 170864742061
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170864742...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_500wt_1287

Extra pics:
http://s17.photobucket.com/albums/b60/zero_feelings/Tods/

Thanks!


----------



## ds4lemon

I bought a pair of ferragamo shoes from goodwill and it looks exactly like this one on ebay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOB-FERRAG...=242056528624982256&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=5&

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Azngem

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to this forum and I need help authenticating these particular Manolo Blahniks.  

Saw these on ebay and seller was cici08 - she seems to have good positive reviews for sellling luxury items.  Nevertheless, I would like to be sure. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/270998978902...#ht_1388wt_331

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## lovedresses2010

Does anyone know if Prada shoes ever had a red sole? There is a pair on ebay that I am interested in but the complete sole is red?


----------



## matkum

Azngem said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and I need help authenticating these particular Manolo Blahniks.
> 
> Saw these on ebay and seller was cici08 - she seems to have good positive reviews for sellling luxury items.  Nevertheless, I would like to be sure.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/270998978902...#ht_1388wt_331
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated.



Those are authentic. Don't know their name, but they were once available at Neiman Marcus. Here's the pic:


----------



## thithi

Does anyone know anything about Valentino?  I'm not familiar with them having a gold sole... any help would be much appreciated, thanks!

Item: Valentino Mena Slingback pumps in black satin
Listing no: 280902453197
Seller: brandnamejunky
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/280902453197?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## kiwigirljacks

Not sure where to authenticate Jimmy Choo shoes on here, so trying this thread 

Item: Jimmy Choo shoes
Listing no: n/a
Seller: n/a
Link: http://www.photoshop.com/users/kiwigirljacks/albums/9ed781e1a6484063924f137408baf817

Thanks!!


----------



## Azngem

matkum said:


> Those are authentic. Don't know their name, but they were once available at Neiman Marcus. Here's the pic:


Thanks very much matkum!


----------



## bagladyseattle

Hi there, 

Could you please help authenticate this mui mui?  I purchased this pair from ebay a couple weeks ago.


Item:Authentic Mui Mui Strappy Heels - Size 6 1/2
Listing number:110897004487
Seller:suzherrera 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/110897004487?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_500wt_900


Additional pics:


----------



## bagladyseattle

I also bought another pair of shoes from the local consignment store.  I never old any Manolo Blahnik so I unsure whether this good or not.  Would someone please take a look for me?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## cocovalliere

Can someone please tell me the authenticity of these Christian Louboutin Bianca 140mm black leather pumps. I am wanting to confirm they are real before following through with the purchase. Asked the seller for photos, and these are what I got. Not the best quality, but will work with what we have.


----------



## APandalover

Can someone authenticate these Lanvins? I just want to be sure before bidding
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-LANVIN-...22035?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item19d286a5d3


----------



## bagladyseattle

cocovalliere said:


> Can someone please tell me the authenticity of these Christian Louboutin Bianca 140mm black leather pumps. I am wanting to confirm they are real before following through with the purchase. Asked the seller for photos, and these are what I got. Not the best quality, but will work with what we have.


 
You may want to go to subforum of Christian Louboutin to authenticate and quicker response.


----------



## avicii21

Hi ladies!

My sister just bought 2 pairs of lanvin flats on ebay, but she didn't see if she can get it authenticated. I would appreciate it if you can please help me authenticate these pairs:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/280910414851?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648

and 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/310411039520?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

I tried looking for the first one (dark brown perforated) online, but I can't find any shoe that resembles it, and for the second one it just seemed like the deal was too good to be true? Thanks in advance!


----------



## tuntotet210

Hi Ladies,

Can anyone authenticate this for me please?

|Item: Charlotte Olympia 'Dolly' Black Velvet 
Listing item: 160835777794
Seller: ckh113010
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Charlotte...men_s_Shoes&hash=item25728f3502#ht_500wt_1287

Thank you very much


----------



## catty_2803

Hi Ladies,

Just wondering if you could authenticate the following for me - I couldn't seem to find a Chanel accessories/shoes thread so am posting here - apologies in advance if there is and if you could link me would be much appreciated! 

Item Name: AUTH CHANEL ICONIC Black LEATHER Ballet FLATS Patent LOGO CAP TOE 36.5/ 6.5
Item Number: 320935398664
Seller: ncjwla
Ebay Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CHANEL...98664?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4ab93d8d08


----------



## abandonedimages

LabelLover81 said:


> Authentic!!



Thank you so much *LabelLover81*! I got them!


----------



## LadySapphire

Hey, can anyone auth these for me please?

item: Lanvin Heels
no: 150847470369
seller: fashionloveyou
link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150847470369?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

thank you


----------



## Renabean

Hi ladies,

I bought a pair of manolos on eBay but i am dubious about their authenticity. The label looks different to my other manolos and the label isnt stitched properly into the shoe. Would you mind authenticating them for me please?

Thanks


----------



## 949

Hi ladies,

Can you help me authenticate this shoes before i make an offer to the seller?tia
Here is the link: 
http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/clo/3119230072.html


----------



## wannaprada

Renabean said:
			
		

> Hi ladies,
> 
> I bought a pair of manolos on eBay but i am dubious about their authenticity. The label looks different to my other manolos and the label isnt stitched properly into the shoe. Would you mind authenticating them for me please?
> 
> Thanks



I own about a dozen pair of Manolo's and I've never seen a label like that. I don't know about these...


----------



## cheyqua

Helo Ladies, please help me authenticate this pair of YSL shoes.

Item: yves st laurent deep cherry red high heel platform shoes
Listing Number: 221058382914
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221058382914?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Thank you soooo much!


----------



## cheyqua

Helo Ladies, please help me authenticate this pair of YSL shoes.

Item: yves st laurent deep cherry red high heel platform shoes
Listing Number: 221058382914
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221058382914?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Thank you soooo much!


----------



## Renabean

wannaprada said:


> I own about a dozen pair of Manolo's and I've never seen a label like that. I don't know about these...



The label isnt stitched into the shoe. It is slid into two slits in the shoe. That isnt a good sign is it?


----------



## wannaprada

Renabean said:
			
		

> The label isnt stitched into the shoe. It is slid into two slits in the shoe. That isnt a good sign is it?



I'm afraid not. Sorry!


----------



## Kayapo97

Renabean said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I bought a pair of manolos on eBay but i am dubious about their authenticity. The label looks different to my other manolos and the label isnt stitched properly into the shoe. Would you mind authenticating them for me please?
> 
> Thanks


Sorry doesn't look good, label doesn't quite look right, but difficult to tell from photo, and they are always stitched in under or on top. - unless of course they have been repaired by local cobbler at some stage.


----------



## Pixie333

Does anyone know whether these: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...7221&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&#ht_1629wt_1037 are authentic?
I'm really loving these and am considering buying them as the seller guarantees they're authentic and they have a money-back guarantee. Please help! I would appreciate it so much! Thanks!


----------



## matkum

Renabean said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I bought a pair of manolos on eBay but i am dubious about their  authenticity. The label looks different to my other manolos and the  label isnt stitched properly into the shoe. Would you mind  authenticating them for me please?
> 
> Thanks



Everything guys here told you is true when it comes to new manolos. But these seem to be quite an old style, perhaps from the time when Manolo Blahnik only sold shoes from his main store in London, when all the labels also had the 'London' signature on them. That kind of signature is rare today, used in special or limited editions of Manolos. 
Hope this helps...


----------



## matkum

bagladyseattle said:


> I also bought another pair of shoes from the local consignment store.  I never old any Manolo Blahnik so I unsure whether this good or not.  Would someone please take a look for me?  Thanks in advance!



These look authentic.
They're beautiful.


----------



## Renabean

matkum said:


> Everything guys here told you is true when it comes to new manolos. But these seem to be quite an old style, perhaps from the time when Manolo Blahnik only sold shoes from his main store in London, when all the labels also had the 'London' signature on them. That kind of signature is rare today, used in special or limited editions of Manolos.
> Hope this helps...



Should the label not be sewn into the shoe? That was my main worry and also I can't see the signature on the sole


----------



## Glamnatic

I just got these YSL sandals and I would like to know if they are authentic before I pay, thanks!!

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e1100...160835333734&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:3160


----------



## xangelofursx

Hey Guys,
Can you help me authenticate these Manolos? My best friend is looking for a pair for her upcoming nuptials and I've been trying to help her find a pair online so she doesn't have to spend $1k+ on them..

Thanks in advance!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Blah...15185&pid=100033&prg=1011&rk=1&#ht_500wt_1219


----------



## morda

Hello everyone.

Can you please help me authenticate these Prada Degrade pumps:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/120944064754?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619

They seem to look like the ones sold at Nordstrom:
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/prada-degrade-platform-pump/3258020

Thanks a lot!


----------



## matkum

Renabean said:


> Should the label not be sewn into the shoe? That was my main worry and also I can't see the signature on the sole



The label should be sewn, that's true. Don't know about the sole. Could you take a picture so I can maybe tell you more?


----------



## matkum

xangelofursx said:


> Hey Guys,
> Can you help me authenticate these Manolos? My best friend is looking for a pair for her upcoming nuptials and I've been trying to help her find a pair online so she doesn't have to spend $1k+ on them..
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Blah...15185&pid=100033&prg=1011&rk=1&#ht_500wt_1219



There's not enough pictures to be sure. And they're sold out.
But be extra careful, there are a lot of fakes out there because of this model's popularity.


----------



## cheyqua

morda said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate these Prada Degrade pumps:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/120944064754?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619
> 
> They seem to look like the ones sold at Nordstrom:
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/prada-degrade-platform-pump/3258020
> 
> Thanks a lot!



These look good.


----------



## theprincessw

Hi ladies,

Can you help me authenticate this Salvatore Ferragamo heels. I'm in love, but just need to be sure.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/19070048488...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1294wt_1037

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## theprincessw

Hi,

I have another one that I kindly need your help to authenticate (another Salvatore Ferragamo heels as well). Thanks again in advance for the help.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-SALVATO...?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item3a73df548b


----------



## ashtray-girl

Hi there,

I found two auctions of beautyful *Lanvin* ballet flats by the same seller. She claims they're authentic and so they look to me, but I just wanted to double-check with the experts here, since I am right now not living in Germany and don't want to go through the hassle of sending them back.

1. http://www.ebay.de/itm/original-Lanvin-Kult-Ballerinas-37-Neu-trendy-nude-/251102423587?pt=DE_Damenschuhe&hash=item3a76deea23

2. http://www.ebay.de/itm/original-Lanvin-Kult-Ballerinas-NEU-36-37-/251102608468?pt=DE_Damenschuhe&hash=item3a76e1bc54

Thanx in advance


----------



## PLG

Could you please help me to authenticate these Prada sandals?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Sling...019938&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&#ht_500wt_922

Thank you so much!


----------



## lovedresses2010

Can anyone please help me authenticate these Manolo Blahnik boots? I purchased them off Ebay and I just received them. I don't think it looks to good. Its really hard to see the inside label cause the boots don't have a zipper but I tried my best to photograph it. The bottom of the shoes do not have "Manolo Blahnik" stamped anywhere either. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








http://s752.photobucket.com/albums/...7/fbritney22/?action=view&current=manolo4.jpg









Sorry the links aren't working but if you click the one link that is working it'll let you flip through the rest of the pictures.


----------



## ltaylor882

Hi, I saw these shoes at the salvation army today (didn't get them) and wanted to see if they were authentic. If they are authentic, I'll go back and get them tomorrow but I didn't want to blow $13 on some fake shoes. Here are some pictures I took while at the store. 


























I don't own any Ferragamos so I have nothing to compare them to but something just didn't feel right about them. I guess I would expect the leather to feel better than it did, it almost didn't feel like leather (i'm just assuming they'd be made out of leather) 

Any thoughts? Thanks so much.


----------



## starlv

Hi,

Please help me authenticate these heels... Thanks!

Item name: Prada heels
Item no. :130719002940
Seller: scratchymonkey1
Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/ws/eBayI...m=130719002940&ssPageName=ADME:L:COSI:SG:1123
Additional pics: http://photobucket.com/albums/zz188/starlv_album/Prada heels sling

Item name: Manolo Blahnik heels
Item no.: 130725902531
Seller: scratchymonkey1
link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Manolo-B...omen_s_Shoes&hash=item1e6fdef8c3#ht_500wt_922
Additional pics: 
http://photobucket.com/albums/zz188/starlv_album/Manolo Blahnik green heels


----------



## Vintasia

Hope these Louboutin Cabrera's are real. Can anyone please authenticate them?


----------



## wannaprada

Vintasia said:
			
		

> Hope these Louboutin Cabrera's are real. Can anyone please authenticate them?



I recommend you go to the Louboutin forum to have these authenticated. There's a forum specifically for authenticity questions. Good luck!


----------



## morda

Thanks everyone for answering my previous question! Now, what do you think about these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261061206605&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

They look good to me and seller has them in few other sizes. But I just wanted to be sure before I decide whether to purchase them... Thanks!


----------



## cheyqua

morda said:


> Thanks everyone for answering my previous question! Now, what do you think about these:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261061206605&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> They look good to me and seller has them in few other sizes. But I just wanted to be sure before I decide whether to purchase them... Thanks!



These look good. And super beautiful


----------



## gemini582

Can someone authenticate these? They were purchased at my local thrift shop.


----------



## gemini582

Here is another pair I purchased at my thrift shop. Do these look authentic?


----------



## hadjiantonis

are these authentic? bought them from a seller on ebay. the pictures on ebay are completely different

charlotte olympia dolly shoes


----------



## ShaneF

Hi Folks,
Can someone please verify this - i just purchased it.

item: Miu MIu calzaturre Donna Pumps
Seller: Razak1
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...#ht_500wt_1054

Thanks


----------



## aliwishesbear

Can someone please authenticate these Isabel Marant Rea Sandals:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-Isabel-...men_s_Shoes&hash=item35be577239#ht_500wt_1413

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SALE-S-2012...en_s_Shoes&hash=item2ec00913a6#ht_1610wt_1602

Thanks!!


----------



## suemb

[please disregard]


----------



## anyammm

Hi, i need help authenticating this Sergio Rossi shoes.

The font looks the same but logo and box are different from other SR shoes i found online. are they fake or perhaps old design?

Thanks!


----------



## mrsb74

They are ysl tributes with only a couple of hours left so I would really appreciate your help soon plz xx
Link http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Shoes-ORI...41856?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item19d3411b80

Seller manygoodiespatricia

Can someone please authenticate these for me? Also some help would be fab in terms of how they size as I wear a uk size 4.5 and these are a size 5-do hey run a little small at all? And lastly are these the merlot colour please? Thanks x


----------



## Renabean

matkum said:
			
		

> The label should be sewn, that's true. Don't know about the sole. Could you take a picture so I can maybe tell you more?



Sorry for the late reply. Here are the soles.


----------



## Kayapo97

Renabean said:


> Sorry for the late reply. Here are the soles.


 
I know Ihad my doubts about these from earlier pictures but latest picture of label looks okay I was just worried by the cuts around the label box and lack of stitching. 
London labels are still used for London exclusive shoes.

I also seem to recall seeing something like these in one of the Manolo drawing books from his very early days working with John Galliano but am away at moment so cannot check


----------



## thoang0705

Anyone know Jimmy Choo?  I need a second opinion, TIA!

Name: slingback
Number: 160847582496
Seller: lucille21
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jimmy-Choo-...men_s_Shoes&hash=item2573435520#ht_680wt_1070


----------



## mrsb74

These have been listed again and I am very interEsted and would really appreciate it if someone can tell me if they are aurhetic ysl tributes plz x




mrsb74 said:


> They are ysl tributes with only a couple of hours left so I would really appreciate your help soon plz xx
> Link http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Shoes-ORI...41856?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item19d3411b80
> 
> Seller manygoodiespatricia
> 
> Can someone please authenticate these for me? Also some help would be fab in terms of how they size as I wear a uk size 4.5 and these are a size 5-do hey run a little small at all? And lastly are these the merlot colour please? Thanks x


----------



## mainguyen504

thoang0705 said:


> Anyone know Jimmy Choo?  I need a second opinion, TIA!
> 
> Name: slingback
> Number: 160847582496
> Seller: lucille21
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jimmy-Choo-...men_s_Shoes&hash=item2573435520#ht_680wt_1070



Hey Trang, I would try reposting in the Jimmy Choo forum. I've gotten shoes authenticated in there before.


----------



## luciabugia

Hi, there ladies!  My first time buying shoes on ebay, so I would appreciate all forms of help  Listed on ebay is this pair of YSL pumps.  I am not familiar with YSL so if somebody could tell me something about these shoes like model or year from (I know at least that these are not from the Tribo collection) or even if they are for real at all. Thanks in advance!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-BLACK-N...?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item5894f2ad6f


----------



## katran26

anyammm said:


> Hi, i need help authenticating this Sergio Rossi shoes.
> 
> The font looks the same but logo and box are different from other SR shoes i found online. are they fake or perhaps old design?
> 
> Thanks!


 
oh wow, I've never seen that box - or the logo done like that...all sergio rossi shoes I've gotten have come in a beige box and the words "sergio rossi" are clearly spelled out - have not seen "SI Rossi" before


----------



## matkum

Renabean said:


> Sorry for the late reply. Here are the soles.



Well, seeing all the pics, I stick to what I already wrote. They seem to be authentic vintage manolos...


----------



## meandmyluxury

Hi! I;m not sure if this is the right place for this but it's ending in less than 24hrs so I really hope you can authenticate this for me please and thank you very much 

Item: YSL Tribute 36
Listing Number: 271025162329
Seller: buddhistguitars
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271025162329?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Noca

Hi can someone authenticate these for me. They have been resisted a couple times. Thx!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...=959730340819619933&pid=100033&prg=1011&rk=2&


----------



## Noca

Sorry I meant re-listed


----------



## chloe speaks

I just won a pair of vintage Prada ankle boots, but just realized, there were no additional photos depicting the logo...I've asked the seller to send me some before paying; can anyone tell me if Prada shoes all have zipper pulls that are labeled Prada?

Name: prada platform ankle boots
Number: 251043164232
Seller: chicagorunwayfashions
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251043164232?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## dkxo

If someone could please authenticate them ASAP I would really really appreciate it! 

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...ory-Burch-brand-new-size-6-W0QQAdIdZ398333224

I have been trying to find a similiar model online to compare these ones too but no luck! 

Im a little worried since the sizing is in European (35) and I think that TB is supposed to be sized in US (8M, 9M, etc) as well the dimensions the seller gave a quite big for a size 35

Thanks!


----------



## Bratty1919

Please help me with these Prada heels:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/110913165776?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_500wt_949
More pictures:
https://picasaweb.google.com/104528591961563409982/PradaSnakeskinHeels?authkey=Gv1sRgCIySlZnbsO_UhAE

Thanks very much in Advance!


----------



## Heather587

I dont know if these are real or fake. Could someone please tell me.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140814590526?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## mlh223

Be a Modern Day Cinderella - Jimmy Choo Nova Glitter Slingbacks - See Size Info
261074056937
greenlevelfinds
http://www.ebay.com/itm/26107405693...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1193

Jimmy CHOO White Patent Leather Slingbacks Shoes Platform Heels NIB Sz US 7
160854527317
mpio81
http://www.ebay.com/itm/16085452731...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649#ht_1291wt_1177


----------



## Neposedi

Seller: srdressing 
Item: Isabel Marant "BEKETT" bleu/white hightop sneaker shoe

Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Sneaker-...en_s_Shoes&hash=item2573c45555#ht_3085wt_1139


----------



## thoang0705

Does anyone know tributes?  Or should I post it in YSL?

Seller: roscoeshishi
Number: 160856541585
List: http://www.ebay.com/itm/16085654158...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_720wt_1075


----------



## hayesld

Jimmy Choo Keenan Heels
JIMMY CHOO Black Patent Leather Strappy Platform Heels


380458555340
meiji!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/380458555340?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p398 4.m1439.l2649

The seller has good feedback and looks like she buys authentic items from other reputable sellers. However, the edging seems a bit off to me compared to the official photos of this style. Thoughts?


----------



## TreeGee

Click here to view shoes:   http://sdrv.ms/OD8Uf9

These belonged to a woman who passed away and had a ton of shoes.  She had money so she didn't buy knock-offs but these were in her closet and not in a box or with dust bags, unlike other designer shoes I found in there.   Her husband vaguely remembers that she may have gotten these at Saks or Neiman Marcus and they were the last pair and a store display - they still have the sticker residue on the sole of the right shoe and they don't look worn except maybe around the store when tried on.   He's not 100% sure, though because she has so many shoes.   The heel taps have no wear at all.   I don't know Manolo Blahnik shoes and can't find anything else exactly like them while searching...the closest is something called "D'orsay"....the pair I have here are red and look like alligator or crocodile skin.   Soles feel like sueded leather and there's no serial numbers inside the shoes.  Toe box has something written in Italian in it and below that it says "Made in Italy" - also something written in Italian above the toe box.   "Manolo Blahnik" stamped on the sole and size 36 1/2.   Are they real or knock-offs?   Thanks!


----------



## ShaneF

Hi ladies can someone please authenticate this for me, not sure what style this is kinda looks like tribtoo but I'm not certain.
Thanks


----------



## TreeGee

Does anyone actually respond to these posts?   I see people posting asking for help with authentication but no replies.   I posted yesterday and got nothing.


----------



## ShaneF

TreeGee said:
			
		

> Does anyone actually respond to these posts?   I see people posting asking for help with authentication but no replies.   I posted yesterday and got nothing.



I was thinking the same thing . I don't think the YSL forum allows shoe postings but might pot to get a response


----------



## Renabean

ShaneF said:
			
		

> I was thinking the same thing . I don't think the YSL forum allows shoe postings but might pot to get a response



They will get to you eventually. They are not always available to authenticate straight away.


----------



## Renabean

Hi ladies,

More blahniks for authentication. The stamping looks slanted on the sole, so I am unsure

Thanks


----------



## Killerkitty

Hi!

I hope so, you can help me to authenticate this miu miu shoes!?

Here the links:

http://i777.photobucket.com/albums/yy53/emilyskatze/miumiuSlingpumps020.jpg

http://i777.photobucket.com/albums/yy53/emilyskatze/miumiuSlingpumps012.jpg

http://i777.photobucket.com/albums/yy53/emilyskatze/miumiuSlingpumps010.jpg

http://i777.photobucket.com/albums/yy53/emilyskatze/miumiuSlingpumps008.jpg

http://i777.photobucket.com/albums/yy53/emilyskatze/miumiuSlingpumps001.jpg

http://i777.photobucket.com/albums/yy53/emilyskatze/miumiuSlingpumps020.jpg

http://i777.photobucket.com/albums/yy53/emilyskatze/miumiuSlingpumps023.jpg


----------



## mlh223

AUTH GUCCI Rose Tattoo Tan Peep Toe Heels Slingback SZ.7M
160859231271
m_butterfly1
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...1&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_501wt_1346


----------



## coolrocks86

Hello everyone!

please help me authenticate this *lanvin black patent flats*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-LANVIN-Black-Patent-Leather-Ballet-Ballerina-Skimmer-Flats-Shoes-6-5-36-5-/200803956769?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2ec0d93821#ht_5056wt_1396

it does not come with box, dustbag, or carecard.

thank you!


----------



## Kayapo97

Renabean said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> More blahniks for authentication. The stamping looks slanted on the sole, so I am unsure
> 
> Thanks


Label inside shoe is okay, markings on the soles vary a lot and I would not worry about those too much. Cannot tell from pictures but the quality of the stitching is usually a good indicator as well.


----------



## poppopadoolde

hi ladies  

could anyone please help me authenticate these ferragamo vara shoes?

Item Name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Stunning Signature Heels in Cream Sz 7.5
Listing number: 350585705171
Seller name or ID: bonafidecouture
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/350585705...9#ht_918wt_882

thank you so much in advance


----------



## mlh223

Jimmy Choo 'Logan' d'orsay Pump- Size 37.5/7.5
290757291312
t.h.u.o.n.g_t.h.u.y 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/29075729131...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_657wt_1140

http://s1106.photobucket.com/albums/h364/mlh223/JC open nude/


----------



## mlh223

AUTHENTIC JIMMY CHOO BLACK SNAKE SKIN AND GOLD STILETTOS SIZE 37.5
290757202709
michaelsconsignment
http://www.ebay.com/itm/29075720270...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1789wt_1178

http://s1106.photobucket.com/albums/h364/mlh223/JC fancy/


----------



## ShaneF

Hi ladies 
Need help with authenticating this Guccis, they are so pweety  



















TIA


----------



## ShaneF

Me again 
Miu Mius this time



























TIA


----------



## ShaneF

I promise I'll disappear for today  after this
It's Brian Atwood
Thanks Girls


----------



## TrishaG

NIB BALENCIAGA LEATHER CURVED HEEL PLATFORM ZIP ANKLE BOOTS RUNWAY PUMPS 40 9
200804640180
designersgala 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-BALENCI...7483&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&#ht_1058wt_1037

please authenticate these for me!


----------



## vinlynus

Prada "3XZ148" Snake Wedge Sandals EU35/US5.0
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-3XZ14...men_s_Shoes&hash=item2320b1e59c#ht_3463wt_906
Tokyomode

Appreciate your input..TIA!


----------



## angelalam5

Hi ladies, I've just won this auction and was hoping someone would be able to authenticate for me? Many thanks!

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/230836928073?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## mamilensav

Item:Yves saint laurent YSL tribtoo tribute black pumps 38,5
Listing Number:300756141494
Seller:ninamandarine
Link:http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_629wt_1362


Comments: Can someone tell me if those shoes are authentics? Thanks a lot!


----------



## kawats@msn.com

got these shoes number on the inside is DS45285B36 any info would help. trying to id them and tell how old they are.


----------



## Tallskinnychick

Could someone please do me the favor of authenticating these Isabel Marant's I saw on eBay?


----------



## MissK_Marie

I have never bought YSL shoes OR used ebay, I LOVE these boots but want to make sure they are real before I buy


http://www.ebay.com/itm/14081459678...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_3853wt_852


----------



## cheyqua

*TrishaG* these are authentic

*vinlynus* authentic


----------



## cheyqua

*ShaneF* The Atwoods are authentic and sooo pretty! 
*MissK_Marie* these are authentic
*angelalam5* I think these look good


----------



## xxjnllexx

I just purchased these on ebay from a seller in ny and they were selling their pre-owned revas. I figured since they were pre-owned they should be cheaper (right?) and i bought them for about $87. Now that im reading up on them, there are tons of fake on ebay so it's making me really nervous about these. Please HELP!


----------



## angelamdai

Just received my first pair of manolos. Can someone help me authenticate them? Thanks!


----------



## puglypie

Can anyone help me authenticate this Alaia Shoes? TIA

http://www.ebay.com/itm/25113051092...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_500wt_1212


----------



## bougainvillier

Can someone help here with these big bows? Complete Valentino newbie here 

Item: VALENTINO BOW D'ORSAY RED PUMPS
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271039410666?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_500wt_1304
Seller: haute*couture7

Thanks!


----------



## Kyla.A

Just wondering if these manolos were authentic.

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Blah...24723&pid=100011&prg=1005&rk=1&#ht_500wt_1288

Listing number on ebay: 170898685160

seller: lrk291960


----------



## jmcadon

thoang0705 said:


> Anyone know Jimmy Choo? I need a second opinion, TIA!
> 
> Name: slingback
> Number: 160847582496
> Seller: lucille21
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jimmy-Choo-...men_s_Shoes&hash=item2573435520#ht_680wt_1070


 These look authentic to me.


----------



## bobolo

hi guys 
can you help me here on these frye boots .
Seller information
lookatyou
http://www.ebay.com/itm/30076258224...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_5501wt_952
item number  300762582242
thanks


----------



## Mixed_Mix

Mixed_Mix said:


> Hi There Ladies,
> 
> Thank you for taking time out. I'm unsure if this is where I post this. I would greatly appreciate your opinion if these lovely pair of shoes are the real deal.
> 
> Thank you again
> 
> Item #:	261082618165
> Seller :luxe-alcove (121)
> Link : http://http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com.au/viewitem?itemId=261082618165&index=2&nav=SEARCH&nid=19280589694



Hi guys there is only 1 day left on this sale. Sorry for the short notice but would really appreciate the help.

Thank you


----------



## avatar99

Hi Experts. Please authenticate this Tory Burch Shoes. I'm bidding on this at the moment and I want your opinion. Thanks

Item name - Tory Burch Suede Black Pump
Ebay Item # - 230840941463
seller - dlchoco
link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/230840941463?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


----------



## avatar99

Hi Experts, please help authenticate. I'm bidding on this but i want your opinion

Item - Prada sport black patent
item # - 200807628987
seller - linda*s***stuff
link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/200807628987?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


----------



## avatar99

Please help authenticate. I bought this shoes but they haven't posted it yet. Thank you.

Item - MANOLO BLAHNIK Black Satin Carolyne Point Toe Slingbacks Heels
item # - 310421698048
seller - linda*s***stuff
link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/310421698048?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## ANNAlyzethis

Hi, is someone able to authenticate a pair of YSL tribute sandals for me? I tried in the YSL forum and they only have one person who occasionally stops by. If so, please advise so I can post the pictures! Thank you!


----------



## lisamadtown

I picked these shoes up at a local and reputable resale shop, but don't know how much experience they have with Chanel...can anyone help authenticate these?


----------



## luv1218

Hello &#8211; Any help is appreciated.  Thanks in advance!

Name: Manono Blahnik BB
Item #: 120968182573
Seller: retailrecreation
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authentic-Manolo-Blahnik-BB-Pointy-Toe-Pumps-in-Copper-Patent-Leather-40-/120968182573?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c2a43fb2d


----------



## wannaprada

luv1218 said:
			
		

> Hello &ndash; Any help is appreciated.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> Name: Manono Blahnik BB
> Item #: 120968182573
> Seller: retailrecreation
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authentic-Manolo-Blahnik-BB-Pointy-Toe-Pumps-in-Copper-Patent-Leather-40-/120968182573?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c2a43fb2d



They look good to me! Love these!


----------



## luv1218

Thanks!



wannaprada said:


> They look good to me! Love these!


----------



## merekat703

I just bought these Uggs at Goodwill but I have a feeling that they are knock offs. I need an expert! TIA


----------



## calleigh

help is needed:
a friend of mine offered these Diane von Furstenberg Shoes, but I need to be sure these are authentic.  


Link: http://s597.photobucket.com/albums/tt56/driftinblack/dvf-shoes/

Thanks in advance!


----------



## fireblader

Anyone can help me to authenticate Prada shoes please.

Many thanks in advance:

Item Name: PRADA LACK-PANTOLETTEN SCHWARZ GR:39 NEU!!!
Listing number: 360483383482
Seller ID: westhighland.1952
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360483383...sid=p3984.m1423.l2649&clk_rvr_id=380273755343


----------



## wildcupcake

hi,
i just listed on ebay some alexander mcqueen shoes that have been in my closet for awhile that i bought in a thriftstore, but i don't know if they're authentic. can anyone authenticate them?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Alexander-M...09504?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a78fadc60


----------



## Juliex3

Any help on these YSL Tribtoos? 

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT TRIBTOO 105 RETAIL $850 +tax
Item Number: 170900255755
Seller: ioannisdimopoulos
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...20243&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&#ht_500wt_1205

Thanks in advance!


----------



## PashnOfTheNikes

Picked them up but I'm not too sure if they are authentic or not.


----------



## mlh223

Authentic Jimmy Choo Nude Patent Leather Papina Wedge Platform Sandals Shoes-37
261090249826
esposadelarry
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261090249826&autorefresh=true#ht_500wt_1204

I thought this was authenticated already, but I could not find it.  Let me know if you need more pics.  Thanks.


----------



## mlh223

Jimmy Choo Nude Slingbacks
251141671577
cairyan611
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...77&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123#ht_500wt_1204

I am waiting for a pic of the sole, but how do they look so far?  Thanks.



Jimmy Choo Bello Champagne Silver Glitter Clue Wedge Shoes 37 7
271046231597
red-carpet-dealz-11
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271046231597#ht_1693wt_1188

I am waiting for a pic of the insole as well as a clearer pic of the sole, but how do they look so far?  Thanks.


----------



## Juliex3

Juliex3 said:


> Any help on these YSL Tribtoos?
> 
> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT TRIBTOO 105 RETAIL $850 +tax
> Item Number: 170900255755
> Seller: ioannisdimopoulos
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...20243&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&#ht_500wt_1205
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Just bumping the post... Auction ends today, so if anyone can help, I'd definitely appreciate it!


----------



## cheyqua

Juliex3 said:


> Just bumping the post... Auction ends today, so if anyone can help, I'd definitely appreciate it!



*Juliex* I'm not a pro but I think these tribtoos are authentic. Good luck with your bids!


----------



## ShaneF

cheyqua said:
			
		

> ShaneF The Atwoods are authentic and sooo pretty!
> MissK_Marie these are authentic
> angelalam5 I think these look good



Thank you


----------



## juliiiia

I could use some help on these. I'm on mobile right now so I haven't searched the threads to see if anyone has already posted this:

YSL Yves Saint Laurent Carolina Eel Skin
Seller: coocoonani
Item #: 221117869084
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221117869084

Thanks in advance, I appreciate it!


----------



## mrl1005

Just rec'd these Jimmy Choo Irons.  I'm pretty sure these are fake.  (I have the other shoe, but I just took pictures of the one.)


----------



## nay.nay01

Can you authenticate these for me? TIA..Im not sure if I need additional pictures..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271046172601
GUCCI Lace-Up Sneakers Web Logo


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Hi Ladies, my friend bought these and is worrying they're not authentic. Here's what she says, "I believe the seller used photos in her listing that are not her own. If you look at the pictures you will see "theblindbearcub" splashed across. I believe the shoes in those pictures ARE the real deal but what she sent me is not. The shoes did not come with a box as displayed in the photos either.

I am attaching 11 pictures. Let me know if you need any more shots. I believe the shoes are fake based on a few things - particularly the fact that the pink patent does not cover the entire shoe (you will see in the pictures there insole has a white outline and the area around the buckle in particular has an even larger white color). Also, the buckle and heel are off to me.. and most importantly I included two shots (from the left and right angles) of where YSL normally engraves their serial numbers on the tributes and it is missing. Also, the shoes have a foul odor to them which is what I imagine cheap plastic to smell like. I have another pair of tributes and they have no odor whatsoever. Please let me know your thoughts."

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...K:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_911wt_1187
Item No: 251115711573
Seller: shigyou
Comments: TIA Ladies, I am a Louboutin girl, and cannot authenticate these YSL myself. 

Here are a few additional pics based on what she thinks qualifies them as inauthentic:


----------



## riosul

Hello guys,

I hope somebody can help me, I recently bought from England a pair of Prada Heels, I came in touch with this woman that was selling them because I bought a pair of (authentic) Miu Miu sandals from her (she is a owner of a little store as she told me, but also sells some items on eBay time to time, with a number of 100 feedbacks not the most active seller, but all positive feedback and mostly designer pieces with detailed pictures) - so for me it seamed pretty trustful. 
She sells lots of B-stocks, items with little mistakes that she gets cheaper directly from the factories. 

I ordered now these Prada heels from her, I paid about 450 dollars, because these heels were from a second stock with little mistakes.

They are made of good materials, it is leather, but have no Logo (as she told me before) as they were not going out for selling, they are made of good quality, but looking at them I have seen some little mistakes where I am not sure if these are signs of the item being badly made/fake or if it is actualy only a little bad because of being a B-stock and was not supposed to be sold... 


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/507/dscn6837.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/713/dscn6823o.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/696/dscn6824v.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/694/dscn6838d.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/dscn6843u.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/dscn6830i.jpg/


I would really be grateful to get some pro opinions, as I do not own lots of designer shoes, I was always more a bag person, but I am starting to buy some shoes now and I want to make sure that they are authentic.


----------



## riosul

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Hi Ladies, my friend bought these and is worrying they're not authentic. Here's what she says, "I believe the seller used photos in her listing that are not her own. If you look at the pictures you will see "theblindbearcub" splashed across. I believe the shoes in those pictures ARE the real deal but what she sent me is not. The shoes did not come with a box as displayed in the photos either.
> 
> I am attaching 11 pictures. Let me know if you need any more shots. I believe the shoes are fake based on a few things - particularly the fact that the pink patent does not cover the entire shoe (you will see in the pictures there insole has a white outline and the area around the buckle in particular has an even larger white color). Also, the buckle and heel are off to me.. and most importantly I included two shots (from the left and right angles) of where YSL normally engraves their serial numbers on the tributes and it is missing. Also, the shoes have a foul odor to them which is what I imagine cheap plastic to smell like. I have another pair of tributes and they have no odor whatsoever. Please let me know your thoughts."
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...K:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_911wt_1187
> Item No: 251115711573
> Seller: shigyou
> Comments: TIA Ladies, I am a Louboutin girl, and cannot authenticate these YSL myself.
> 
> Here are a few additional pics based on what she thinks qualifies them as inauthentic:


I have just also added a question about a pair of Prada heels!!! Right down under YOUR question, I have bought them from the same seller and now I am also in doubt if they are really authentic!!!


----------



## Kyla.A

Item Name: Rare! PRADA Twig Sandals, Vine on Heels, Ankle Strap, New w Dustbag, sz 37
Listing number: 221055952841 
Seller ID: glamorabilia
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221055952...ht_3577wt_1271


I assume fake, but really have no idea?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Item Name: YSL Tribute Sandals
Listing Number:YS.F0824.10
Seller : Ann's Fab Finds
Link: http://annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/purple_suede_tribute_100_sandals


----------



## ANNAlyzethis

Is anyone able to help me/oakenfoldgodess above out?? Deadline for PayPal is tomorrow need to prove the shoes above in her listing are fake ASAP!!!!!!


----------



## Lajokuitson

Hi i would like to know if this website sell true brand

http://www.ssense.com/women/product/yves_saint_laurent/black_tribtoo_pumps/54793


----------



## lier1988

Are these shoes authentic?


----------



## jeannasmom

Here is the link, but just in case, the eBay item is #290768151021 and the seller's ID is "celebrityowned "

http://www.ebay.com/itm/290768151021?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

I am considering these but would like to know if they are authentic.  I've read that Gucci shoes have eight numbers in their model #'s, but these only have six (171344).  
Thanks!


----------



## 4_U_2_NV

Hi guys,

Please help me authenticate this pair of YSL heels.  

I purchased this pair of YSL heels on Vinicioboutique.com.  I was really upset and dissapointed when it arrived yesterday.  There are black marks on the inside of the heels and the colour of the heels is not as depicted on their website. 

http://www.vinicioboutique.it/shop/...esigner/super_color-/size-/idDesigner-/show-/

PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## 4_U_2_NV

Hey guys,

sorry one more picture.


----------



## wannaprada

jeannasmom said:
			
		

> Here is the link, but just in case, the eBay item is #290768151021 and the seller's ID is "celebrityowned "
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/290768151021?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> I am considering these but would like to know if they are authentic.  I've read that Gucci shoes have eight numbers in their model #'s, but these only have six (171344).
> Thanks!



I only own one pair of Gucci shoes so I am no expert, but my one pair, which I got from Saks myself, has a six digit number followed by the size of the shoe.


----------



## Kyla.A

Wrong post, sorry


----------



## anniethecat

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Hi Ladies, my friend bought these and is worrying they're not authentic. Here's what she says, "I believe the seller used photos in her listing that are not her own. If you look at the pictures you will see "theblindbearcub" splashed across. I believe the shoes in those pictures ARE the real deal but what she sent me is not. The shoes did not come with a box as displayed in the photos either.
> 
> I am attaching 11 pictures. Let me know if you need any more shots. I believe the shoes are fake based on a few things - particularly the fact that the pink patent does not cover the entire shoe (you will see in the pictures there insole has a white outline and the area around the buckle in particular has an even larger white color). Also, the buckle and heel are off to me.. and most importantly I included two shots (from the left and right angles) of where YSL normally engraves their serial numbers on the tributes and it is missing. Also, the shoes have a foul odor to them which is what I imagine cheap plastic to smell like. I have another pair of tributes and they have no odor whatsoever. Please let me know your thoughts."
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...K:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_911wt_1187
> Item No: 251115711573
> Seller: shigyou
> Comments: TIA Ladies, I am a Louboutin girl, and cannot authenticate these YSL myself.
> 
> Here are a few additional pics based on what she thinks qualifies them as inauthentic:


 
Hi Oak...I am a CL girl too, but based on what I know about these they don't look quite right.  Also the numerous different backgrounds on the pictures is weird.  Seller also states she has already sold 2 pairs of these.  All red flags.


----------



## Kyla.A

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221098537810?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


Do these look at all authentic to anyone?


----------



## avatar99

Hi Experts, 
I got these Torry Burch shoes today. I bought them on ebay. But I think they are fake. Please help authenticate:

Item name- Torry Burch black suede pump
Seller- dlchoco

Ive attached some picture. Thanks


----------



## bobolo

Hi please help me on these shoes
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/310433299485?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_689
Seller fromourcloset
Item number310433299485
Thank you


----------



## ladyslipper

Can anyone please have a look at these Alexander Wang shoes? 
I have a couple of pairs, and have never seen these red stamps on the soles......


----------



## strawbweee

Hi,
Can someone please help me authenticate these? Thanks so much! 
Seller:decouture2012
Item: Brian Atwood Flourescent PINK Fuchsia PATENT MANIAC Platform Shoes 37/7 NEW $595
item number :130763813190

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brian-Atwood-Flourescent-PINK-Fuchsia-PATENT-MANIAC-Platform-Shoes-37-7-NEW-595-/130763813190?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1e72217146


----------



## cvbaby

Good morning!

Can someone please authenticate these Chanel Quilted Flats?

Chanel Black Leather Quilted Ballet Ballerina Flats With Box 39.5 / US 9 EUC
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-Blac...30579?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item35bfba6553
Item #230849930579
Seller: angelakaywong

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jade_th

Could someone possibly authenticate these Isabel Marant sneakers for me?

Item: Isabel Marant Bazil / Bekket Sneakers (size 40) Greg
Listing No.: 130764466426
Seller: sylviabuxtonmarks
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/13076446642...sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=130764466426&_rdc=1


Many thanks if you can!


----------



## dragonsnake6666

Hi, I need some help with the authencity of these pairs of boots.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/190725642...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_500wt_1414

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...07099?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2c6807de1b

TY


----------



## dragonsnake6666

I'm happy to report than Authenticate4U.com  send me a less than 24 H answer confirming the   http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1907256420...#ht_500wt_1414   as authentic.


I'm very satisfied with the speed and the congeniality of the firm.  And the fact that I'm proud owner of the "God"- shoes !  Cheers !


----------



## PrincessFashion

Since these were created after Gianni Versace's death, I don't know if they are likely to be counterfeit.

All I know is that the Versace line was created after his death.  Any information would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## PrincessFashion

More Versace shoes are posted here.


----------



## Mrs.Potter

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HUNTER-BOOTS-SIZE-7-/330794129351?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4d04ddd7c7

http://www.ebay.com/itm/hunter-tall...302?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a79c67896

Also, do Hunter boots run large or small? I'm usually a 6.5-7, so I'm wondering what size to get. Thank you!


----------



## beachgirl38

i have a pair in navy & they look exactly like the ones in both of the listings...i am not a expert, but they look authentic - just  thought i would help. i am a size 6& 1/2 & my pair is a 6 & fit perfectly. i think hunter boots run a little big.


----------



## juneping

i can help on the sizing....i think they run tts length wise. i tried the 6.5 as some review said but they're too short. so i got my usual size...if you got wide feet, i do think you can size down.


----------



## Millychapman34

Hi 

Can you help authenticate these YSL shoes as I do not have a clue about designer shoes!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200820511.../sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_nkw=200820511671&_rdc=1

ID number is 200820511671.

Thanks very much


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

Hi. I got these last week and was wondering if someone could tell me if they're authentic or not. They're some kind of knit/crochet "UGGs". Thanks so much.


----------



## maidenkorea

Can someone please authenticate these Miu Miu shoes and let me know if the seller, Shopinourcloset is legit? 

TIA

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261098895355?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## PianoGirl04

Hi ladies!  I bought my first Manolo Blahniks (I hope!) from designerclearanceonline.com.  They arrived today and I was hoping someone could authenticate them.  They appear authentic to me based on some guides I found online.  TIA!


----------



## Kayapo97

PianoGirl04 said:


> Hi ladies!  I bought my first Manolo Blahniks (I hope!) from designerclearanceonline.com.  They arrived today and I was hoping someone could authenticate them.  They appear authentic to me based on some guides I found online.  TIA!


Have never come across this company before but from the pictures the box looks correct and the shoes look okay, although I have not seen that specific design.  It is the upclose quality that usually tells you, fine stitching and regular. 

So lucky you on getting such a bargin.


----------



## PianoGirl04

Kayapo97 said:


> Have never come across this company before but from the pictures the box looks correct and the shoes look okay, although I have not seen that specific design.  It is the upclose quality that usually tells you, fine stitching and regular.
> 
> So lucky you on getting such a bargin.



Thanks!  I always have a hard time finding nice shoes, especially at a bargain, since (as you may have noticed) I'm a size 11 and have to size up to 42 in designer brands.

This style (Dona) has been sold at Nordstrom's, so at least that's real:
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/manolo-blahnik-dona-sandal/3137835

There is some slight fraying to the leopard print part, just as you can see in this pair from ebay.  Actually the shoes look essentially identical to mine:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Blahnik-Dona-Sandal-Size-39-1-2-US-9-1-2-/320917770392

Do you have any concerns after looking at that?


----------



## Kayapo97

PianoGirl04 said:


> Thanks! I always have a hard time finding nice shoes, especially at a bargain, since (as you may have noticed) I'm a size 11 and have to size up to 42 in designer brands.
> 
> This style (Dona) has been sold at Nordstrom's, so at least that's real:
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/manolo-blahnik-dona-sandal/3137835
> 
> There is some slight fraying to the leopard print part, just as you can see in this pair from ebay. Actually the shoes look essentially identical to mine:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Blahnik-Dona-Sandal-Size-39-1-2-US-9-1-2-/320917770392
> 
> Do you have any concerns after looking at that?


 
Not particularly as clearly they have been around for a while - is the MB label sewn in under the material?


----------



## PianoGirl04

It is.  Thanks again for helping out a newbie.


----------



## Luv2shopinay

Can anyone please authenticate? TIA

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Blah...79823?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item35bfcd752f

Ebay:  230851179823 
Manolo Blahnik "Pepe Black" 37 Or Size 7
Seller: paige6480


----------



## karen0690

Can someone please authenticate this purse for me? I've never bought from this site before...

http://miccosmetic.com/new-coach-16503-madison-leather-maggie-shoulder-bag-black-35980/

Thank you!


----------



## Kayapo97

Luv2shopinay said:


> Can anyone please authenticate? TIA
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Blah...79823?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item35bfcd752f
> 
> Ebay:  230851179823
> Manolo Blahnik "Pepe Black" 37 Or Size 7
> Seller: paige6480


Box looks okay, and soles look okay, picture not clear enough to judge shoe itself - bt on balance seems okay.


----------



## cvlshopaholic

Really intrigued by these, are they real? TIA

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-PRADA-H...10653?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item53ee826d5d


----------



## CloudyDayz198

Hi Ladies, wondering about the authenticity of these shoes  TIA 


Item Name: PRADA - Women's Pumps- Size 10.5M (40.5) - Black
Listing number: 110949144927
Seller ID: heelandsole
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/110949144927...84.m1423.l2648


----------



## Luv2shopinay

Kayapo97 said:
			
		

> Box looks okay, and soles look okay, picture not clear enough to judge shoe itself - bt on balance seems okay.



Thank You!


----------



## mlh223

Jimmy Choo Polar Metallic Slingback Espadrille Champagne
120987347870
bekahager
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120987347870&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## mlh223

Jimmy Choo Nova Nude Patent Leather Slingbacks Heels Shoes Size 37.5
100% Authentic .. No Reserve .. Happy Bidding!
310438450144
hughie8465
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jimmy-Choo-...hkOl+y1SICq+edHhgbiqoxs=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

I bought these because I was told by this forum that this is a trusted seller.  Can you confirm by magnifying the pics, or do you need better pics?


----------



## mojito3008

I can't say anything about your shoes but I shopped recently with this seller and she sold me authentic Louboutin's. Well I knew they were authentic as soon as I had them in my hands but they were also authenticated here on the forum. As for the seller she's definitely a trusted seller.



mlh223 said:


> Jimmy Choo Nova Nude Patent Leather Slingbacks Heels Shoes Size 37.5
> 100% Authentic .. No Reserve .. Happy Bidding!
> 310438450144
> hughie8465
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jimmy-Choo-...hkOl+y1SICq+edHhgbiqoxs=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> I bought these because I was told by this forum that this is a trusted seller.  Can you confirm by magnifying the pics, or do you need better pics?


----------



## remy12

PianoGirl04 said:


> Thanks! I always have a hard time finding nice shoes, especially at a bargain, since (as you may have noticed) I'm a size 11 and have to size up to 42 in designer brands.
> 
> This style (Dona) has been sold at Nordstrom's, so at least that's real:
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/manolo-blahnik-dona-sandal/3137835
> 
> There is some slight fraying to the leopard print part, just as you can see in this pair from ebay. Actually the shoes look essentially identical to mine:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Blahnik-Dona-Sandal-Size-39-1-2-US-9-1-2-/320917770392
> 
> Do you have any concerns after looking at that?


I totally understand. Finding quality shoes in larger sizes is a challenge, let alone at bargain prices. The website belongs to Gordon Staurt and they have been around for years.


----------



## PianoGirl04

remy12 said:


> I totally understand. Finding quality shoes in larger sizes is a challenge, let alone at bargain prices. The website belongs to Gordon Staurt and they have been around for years.



Thanks!  If you have a minute, would you mind going back to my thread to tell us more about Gordon Stuart/Designer Clearance Online?  I saw your earlier post there, but it sounds like there are a few other ladies who would love to hear more about them:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/designer-clearance-online-any-experience-773757.html


----------



## remy12

PianoGirl04 said:


> Thanks! If you have a minute, would you mind going back to my thread to tell us more about Gordon Stuart/Designer Clearance Online? I saw your earlier post there, but it sounds like there are a few other ladies who would love to hear more about them:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/designer-clearance-online-any-experience-773757.html


 Gordon Stuart is in Oklahoma City. They sell high end designer clothing and shoes. They have been around a long time. Not sure when they added designer clearance online, but the Gordon Stuart also has a sales section with a few more items.
Here is an article about them.
http://www.impeiokc.com/tag/retail-in-okc/


----------



## PianoGirl04

Much appreciated, remy12!


----------



## mlh223

mlh223 said:


> Jimmy Choo Nova Nude Patent Leather Slingbacks Heels Shoes Size 37.5
> 100% Authentic .. No Reserve .. Happy Bidding!
> 310438450144
> hughie8465
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jimmy-Choo-...hkOl+y1SICq+edHhgbiqoxs=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> I bought these because I was told by this forum that this is a trusted seller.  Can you confirm by magnifying the pics, or do you need better pics?



I just added 2 more pics.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thanks so much! I will let my friend know. She was battling paypal for reimbursement bc the seller swore they were authentic. 



anniethecat said:


> Hi Oak...I am a CL girl too, but based on what I know about these they don't look quite right.  Also the numerous different backgrounds on the pictures is weird.  Seller also states she has already sold 2 pairs of these.  All red flags.


----------



## lier1988

Can someone please help me? I need a documentation of these Manolo Blahnik shoes. I am pretty sure that they are fake. Tha brand is not even and you can see the glue on the shoes.

Are the authentic?


----------



## PrincessFashion

Calling all Versace experts!

Please authenticate my Versace fuchsia stilettos which are featured in frames 5951 and 5952.  

Thanks!


----------



## calleigh

calleigh said:


> help is needed:
> a friend of mine offered these Diane von Furstenberg Shoes, but I need to be sure these are authentic.
> 
> 
> Link: http://s597.photobucket.com/albums/tt56/driftinblack/dvf-shoes/
> 
> Thanks in advance!



no ideas about them?


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Chloe shoes

Sorry i have very little info on the shoes, got them today, thrifted for £10!!!, they are butter soft nude leather, the stitching is Perfect! 
They are not really my style, but at that price I had to have them!

I have no idea what the style is called, or when they came out... If they're fake i will remove the chain and wear them as nude ballet shoes.. Anyway, thanks for your help ladies!!


----------



## co0kiee

Can someone please authenticate these Isabel Marant sneakers? The seller is fashion-a-porter. A quick search seems to indicate that he is a trusted seller, but better safe than sorry. Thanks everyone!
Here is the Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/170913251488?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## audmed

Manolo Blahnik Womens Shoes pumps classics $975 Sz 40
160889933077
discountdesignerwarehouse
http://www.ebay.com/itm/160889933077?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

I bought these already bc I didn't want to chance them getting sold but pls authenticate.


----------



## mlh223

EUC Jimmy Choo Suede Slingback Peep Toe High Heels 37.5 Chocolate Brown
110957359656
butterflybabe28
http://www.ebay.com/itm/110957359656?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649

EUC Jimmy Choo Suede Slingback Peep Toe High Heels 37 Navy Blue Dark
120991677140
butterflybabe28
http://www.ebay.com/itm/EUC-Jimmy-C...77140?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c2baa7ad4

EUC Jimmy Choo Leather Slingback Peep Toe High Heels 37 Nude Beige
120991677930
butterflybabe28
http://www.ebay.com/itm/EUC-Jimmy-C...77930?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c2baa7dea


----------



## sedgewick

Also same with this seller. Is it all real? Flame shoes agogogo!

Seller ID: Myshoescollection

Link (to seller): http://myworld.ebay.com/myshoescolle...p2047675.l2559


Also

sedgewick
Sedgewick
*

*
Joined: Jan 2012
Posts: 79

This is more an is this seller selling real items
Item name: multiple items, flame shoes, smoking lips etc.

Seller: dognamedboo

Link (to seller): http://myworld.ebay.com/dognamedboo?...p2047675.l2559


----------



## sedgewick

This seller has a few of the glitter booties and wondering if seller is good.

Seller Id: Italianstyleicon

Link (to seller): http://myworld.ebay.com/italianstyle...p2047675.l2559


----------



## Woozy

Hi, 

Could someone please authenticate these for me?

Seller ID: qinqin13990 

Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/MANOLO-BLAHN...828?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item23230b2334

Thank You so much!


----------



## monacobound

Hi,

New to the forum. New to designer fashion, somewhat. After running into some issues recently, I have come to question pretty much anything I purchase. Unless I purchase it directly from a corporate boutique, I am now weary of everything. I recently made the mistake of purchasing 2 pairs of Dolce and Gabbana sneakers, later to find out their products are now manufactured in Indonesia. Not exactly something to be fond of, especially after spending $1k.

This past week, I purchased some Valentino sneakers. My first Valentino products ever. To my surprise, there is no stamp anywhere on either shoe as to their place of origin. Not something I expected when everything else I have is stamped one way or another. Now I am worried, but I do have a 20 day window to return them for a full refund. So, I searched and found this forum to be a fairly active one and felt I should join to help educate myself a bit more and seek some advice. Below are a few pictures of the shoes. If anyone could help explain their origin or why they are not stamped, I would greatly appreciate. I even called some boutiques and no one could help me. Thank you all for your time.

For some reason, the image tags are not working so I had to make links.

https://sites.google.com/site/emobileaudio/val1.JPG
https://sites.google.com/site/emobileaudio/val2.JPG
https://sites.google.com/site/emobileaudio/val3.JPG
https://sites.google.com/site/emobileaudio/val4.JPG
https://sites.google.com/site/emobileaudio/val5.JPG
https://sites.google.com/site/emobileaudio/val6.JPG


----------



## Viva La Fashion

are these authentic?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-ISABEL-...78878?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item19d5aba73e

http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/adel...t-sneakers-bekket-blue-electric-39/1005872480


----------



## leikili

Hi could you please help me authenticate those boots?
Item: Stuart Weitzman over the knee boots
Seller: silva7983
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110957754361?redirect=mobile

Item: Stuart Weitzman over the knee boots
Seller: kizzy_2012
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251158380...rom=R40&_nkw=251158380745&_rdc=1#ht_500wt_922

Thanks a lot!


----------



## cheyqua

can anyone please help me authenticate these YSL troopers heels?

Item: YSL Pumps
Seller: jolie1700
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Pumps-/170915558727?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&nma=true&si=BBFcht1gCniJsiR39nK5Dl%2BAFF4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thank you!


----------



## babeexphat

mlh223 said:


> EUC Jimmy Choo Suede Slingback Peep Toe High Heels 37.5 Chocolate Brown
> 110957359656
> butterflybabe28
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/110957359656?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649
> 
> EUC Jimmy Choo Suede Slingback Peep Toe High Heels 37 Navy Blue Dark
> 120991677140
> butterflybabe28
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/EUC-Jimmy-C...77140?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c2baa7ad4
> 
> EUC Jimmy Choo Leather Slingback Peep Toe High Heels 37 Nude Beige
> 120991677930
> butterflybabe28
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/EUC-Jimmy-C...77930?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c2baa7dea



I'm not an expert on Jimmy Choos, but since you didn't recieve a reply in a while, I hope I can help. The third ones definitely look authentic to me. The other two also looks authentic but I would be more sure with a closer up picture of the bottom of the shoes.


----------



## babeexphat

mlh223 said:


> I just added 2 more pics.



Hi, I'm not an expert on these shoes, but I own some Jimmy Choos and they look authentic to my eyes.


----------



## Kimdewaal

Item: Prada Women Patent Leather Peep Toe Pump Sabbia Shoes 36 Pre-owned
1
Listing nr. 261087209680
Seller: 123rattana-2009
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261087209680...84.m1497.l2648

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## jenna1070899

Hi! I just bought a pair of Manolos off ebay - the Sedaraby slingbacks and I'm wondering whether they're authentic or not.

Item Title: Manolo Blahnik Gold Sedaraby Embellished Slingback Sandal Shoes

I've never had these before, and the leather underneath and the sole itself are typically soft like the other designer shoes I have, but there is a black section to the underside of the sole under the ball of the foot part, so the whole of the underside sole of the shoe is not the soft, nude-colored leather but only under the arch.

I looked these up online and I can't find the goldy-silver ones that I got but I did see these in different colors and they don't have a different front sole panel to back sole.

I'm not sure how to show you the order details and they didn't publish any pictures of the underside of the shoes because they were sold as new. Can anyone please give me thoughts to this?

Thanks so much!


----------



## jenna1070899

Hello again - OK, I have a better description of the shoes when they're in front of me 

Shoes properly proportioned; name of designer is consistent, centered, and definitely stitched (not glued) into the shoe; shoes smell of leather and the underside is butter soft (where it's beige colored) with the designer name, size, and "Made in Italy" pressed into the soft leather.

The only problem is the black (non-slip?) section on the front - I have a couple pictures but not sure how to upload (?).

Does anyone have any thoughts?

Thanks again!!


----------



## jenna1070899

Worked out how to upload the (not so great, sorry!) photos so you have a bit of an idea what I'm talking about! 

I actually paid quite a lot for them, so I'm hoping they're okay!


----------



## angelcove

Can anyone authenticate these Jimmy Choos? Thanks so much!!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/WICKED-SEXY...069&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=230855938318&


----------



## JessieG

Hi ladies. Was hoping that someone might be able to authenticate these for me. I have bought but not paid. The eBay listing has ended so I can't paste the link but below are the details.

MANOLO BLAHNIK ZEBRA PEEP-TOE PONY HAIR BOOTIES
Seller: la*style!
Listing number: 130775650263


Note: there is no box or dust bag. Box in pics for display only. Seller has sold high numbers, good feedback and has a number of designer items listed.

Thanks...


----------



## ashleyg2013

Does anyone know where I can find these? bios.weddingbee.com/pics/132099/Valentino-Bow-pump_.png or http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=51531542? or anyone who might be selling? I am desperately seeking them for my April 2013 wedding. They seemed to have disappeared from stores since I got engaged.


----------



## imskyhigh

Hi all,

Would you mind authenticating these 2 listings:

Item: Isabel Marant Bekket Grey/Gris 7/40
Seller: happydaysz 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Isabel-Mara...45534?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2ec25fac3e

Item: ISABEL MARANT BAZIL OVER BASKET ECRU WEDGE TRAINERS SNEAKERS
Seller: Fashion-a-porter 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150918288651?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks!


----------



## steph.meyer

Hi,
Can someone please authenticate this flats for me?
The link is http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...5-/290787917028?ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123

Thanks!


----------



## bazooka

Can anyone help me authenticate this Tory Burch Reva flats please? Thank you
http://imgur.com/a/aDPFj#0


----------



## martinaa

Can anyone help with these Charlotte Olympias, please:

Item: $995+TAX CHARLOTTE OLYMPIA DOLLY WHITE PLATFORM BLACK SUEDE SHOES PUMPS NIB 38/8
Seller: svetlana6915
Link:http://www.ebay.de/itm/190707065351?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks!


----------



## starlv

Hi, 

Please help to authenticate these shoes... Thanks!!!

Item: Miu Miu Black "Vernice" Patent Leather Mary Jane Strap High Heel Shoes Sz 36
Item no.: 251151083969
Seller: tagon-m
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Miu-Miu-Bla...uzvd/ijKIKGw3ANsQc5LjF8=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Additional pics: http://s826.photobucket.com/albums/zz188/starlv_album/Miu Miu Black Patent Pumps/

Item name: Prada Loafers
Seller: private seller
Link: http://s826.photobucket.com/albums/zz188/starlv_album/Prada Loafers/


----------



## luxuryfever

Hello, I would greatly appreciate it if you could please help me by authenticating these shoes.

Seller: umstead13
item #: 251162470194
item name: YSL Tribute Colorblock Pumps
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251162470194?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

TIA!!


----------



## Gisella13

Hi everyone   New member here.  Wondering if anyone could possibly help me identify these Manolo sandals, and possibly help me figure out if they are authentic?  They do not have the paper name tag as is the standard.  The shoes are all leather, however, and do have the Manolo Blahnik name on the soles with a "Hand made in Italy" stamp as well.  Thanks and nice to meet you all!

http://i797.photobucket.com/albums/yy254/meinwonderland/photo_zps772a3482.jpg

http://i797.photobucket.com/albums/yy254/meinwonderland/photo_zps591912d6.jpg


----------



## vmartinez910

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271076293358
Real or faux?


----------



## sedgewick

Item- miu miu Heels
Seller- Sell_me_online
Link- http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Miu-Miu-S...99806?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item19d60c1a5e


----------



## rogersa

Hi! Can someone please help me with these? 

Item: manolo blahnik hangisi something blue shoe

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.ca/viewitem?itemId=150927668815&index=7&nav=SEARCH&nid=26983373296


----------



## JetSetGo!

ashleyg2013 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find these? bios.weddingbee.com/pics/132099/Valentino-Bow-pump_.png or http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=51531542? or anyone who might be selling? I am desperately seeking them for my April 2013 wedding. They seemed to have disappeared from stores since I got engaged.




Wrong thread.


----------



## Kayapo97

rogersa said:


> Hi! Can someone please help me with these?
> 
> Item: manolo blahnik hangisi something blue shoe
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.ca/viewitem?itemId=150927668815&index=7&nav=SEARCH&nid=26983373296


You know the old saying "if it looks to good to be true.." here is case in point -pictures look okay but is that whet you would get at that price from a seller with no history claiming to have multiple sizes? I think not


----------



## Kayapo97

Gisella13 said:


> Hi everyone   New member here.  Wondering if anyone could possibly help me identify these Manolo sandals, and possibly help me figure out if they are authentic?  They do not have the paper name tag as is the standard.  The shoes are all leather, however, and do have the Manolo Blahnik name on the soles with a "Hand made in Italy" stamp as well.  Thanks and nice to meet you all!
> 
> http://i797.photobucket.com/albums/yy254/meinwonderland/photo_zps772a3482.jpg
> 
> http://i797.photobucket.com/albums/yy254/meinwonderland/photo_zps591912d6.jpg


He has produced some shoes with his name in this sort of format, but I have never seen this style and from the pictures the stitching looks wrong in terms of fineness.


----------



## CelticLuv

Please let me know if these are authentic.
Thank you!

Item: YSL pumps
Seller: jaytran9216
Item #: 300797265147
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=300797265147


----------



## abc_kj

Hi,

Can anyone confirm the authenticity of these FERRAGAMOs?

http://imageshack.us/g/209/img0675zr.jpg/

Thank you


----------



## Kyla.A

Just wondering if alexissuitcase is a reliable seller?


----------



## mlh223

$ 535 NUDE & BLACK GENUINE LEATHER " HERVE LEGER " AWESOME HEELS . 2011 C SZ.7
120999131092
erikajure
http://www.ebay.com/itm/120999131092?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

I won these and received them.  Since the pictures in the listing are of a different shoe, sz 38.5, please view my attached pictures of the actual shoe I received.  Also, do you know the name of this style?  Thanks.


----------



## CelticLuv

Can someone please authenticate these? They will end soon. Thanks!



CelticLuv said:


> Please let me know if these are authentic.
> Thank you!
> 
> Item: YSL pumps
> Seller: jaytran9216
> Item #: 300797265147
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=300797265147


----------



## bethy_29

UGG Knitted boots

Please could you auth these Uggs? Thank you in advance!


----------



## ctholbr

Can anyone authenticate these Rag & Bone moto boots?
Here's the ebay post: http://www.ebay.com/itm/400332073424?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

seller: cargolargo

Thanks!


----------



## PurseGalUVA

Can anyone authenticate this pair of tory burch flats? thank you!

Item: Tory Burch Leopard Flats
Seller: starwire12
Item #: 330816147439

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330816147439?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648


----------



## bCr8iv

Okay so I found a pair of Jimmy Choos at the local goodwill today. They were in an original box from Macy's. 




















Thank you


----------



## Kyla.A

Balenciagas? I think this seller may have sold some dodgy things before?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/270998845652?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## baronreads

I just found these at Savers and was curious as to their authenticity. They seem, on the surface, to pass all of the "tests" for being authentic, but I haven't been able to find a similar pair online. One thing that I didn't capture on the bottom is "FABBRIC UPPER LEATHER SOLE", if this makes a difference. And yes, fabbric is spelled with 2 Bs. Thanks!














Julie


----------



## bCr8iv

bCr8iv said:
			
		

> Okay so I found a pair of Jimmy Choos at the local goodwill today. They were in an original box from Macy's.
> 
> Thank you



I don't even know where to start to figure out if the are real or knock offs!


----------



## bCr8iv

I don't even know where to start to figure out if they are really or knockoffs!! Help please


----------



## bCr8iv

Oops sorry I double posted. I didn't think it posted the first one.


----------



## mlh223

Fendi Zucca FF Logo Heel Black Snake Leather Pump Size 37.5 Fits Size 7
281008843365
mahyar2
http://www.ebay.com/itm/281008843365?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649


----------



## lau000

Please help me authenticate this shoes, I already bought them, but now I am in a doubt:
Item Name: PRADA COGNAC LEATHER PUMPS SHOES 39.5 NWOB
Item Number: 1408699845222
Seller ID:rc-fifth-ave
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/140869984522?...#ht_3712wt_986


----------



## dragonsnake6666

lau000

I can't tell U about the authencity of the shoes  but  rc-fifth-ave  is a reputable seller, so don't worry.  99 % the shoes are the real McCoy.


----------



## lau000

dragonsnake6666 said:


> lau000
> 
> I can't tell U about the authencity of the shoes  but  rc-fifth-ave  is a reputable seller, so don't worry.  99 % the shoes are the real McCoy.



Thx u!


----------



## jes0912

Item Name: Prada Black Patent Heels Size 37 - Almost News, only worn 5 times.

Listing number: 321008657882
Seller ID: jcrandall1975
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321008657882...84.m1423.l2648

hi! please help me authenticate these prada shoes, im hoping to get in on the bid that ends soon.

thanks!!


----------



## hoha77

I have purchased this from my friend's friend. It does not comes with any wrapping, box. 

Please help to authenticate? TIA!


----------



## angelamdai

Hi, just received a pair of Miu Miu patent leather booties and was wondering if someone could help me authenticate them.


----------



## Cullinan

angelamdai said:


> Hi, just received a pair of Miu Miu patent leather booties and was wondering if someone could help me authenticate them.




Yes the quality looks right and the label is right - I'd say they're authentic - enjoy wearing them!


----------



## angelamdai

Cullinan said:


> Yes the quality looks right and the label is right - I'd say they're authentic - enjoy wearing them!



Thanks for your response! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Cullinan

angelamdai said:


> Thanks for your response! I really appreciate it.




Glad I was able to help - no problem!


----------



## ShoeLoverNY

Hi Everyone,
Can someone please authenticate these.
Thanks so much in advance!

Title: Yves Saint Laurent Tribtoo Patent Leather Pumps size 38
Seller: lacasaferm
Item#: 300792396968
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300792396968...84.m1438.l2649

Would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Maedy

Title: 2011 MIU MIU PRADA GLITTER PEWTER LEATHER BOW FLATS SHOES EU 37 38 38.5 39
Seller: ysl_and_more
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/201...HER-BOW-FLATS-SHOES-EU-37-38-38-5-39/44588225


----------



## Maedy

Title: PRADA Black Patent Classic Open Gold Logo Pumps Shoes 38 7.5 39.5 9
Seller: ysl_and_more
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/PRA...-Gold-Logo-Pumps-Shoes-38-7-5-39-5-9/40919693


----------



## Lovely_Jane

Hi! If someone could authenticate these for me please and thanks it would be much appreciated 

TIA!!

Item name:  YVES SAINT LAURENT / RIVE GAUCHE / 105 SPKLTH TRIBTOO PUMP 39.5/ BLACK NERO YSL

Listing #: 170933949807 Item number:

Seller ID: bestdealsonlineus

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-RIVE-GAUCHE-105-SPKLTH-TRIBTOO-PUMP-39-5-BLACK-NERO-YSL-/170933949807?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27cc75156f



http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...49807?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27cc75156f


----------



## ehy210

Hi, can someone authenticate these for me please. Thank you!

Item Name: Authentic Chanel Cambon Ballet Flats Shoes Black White CC Size 36 6
listing #: 181013465112
Seller ID: ashleyisaprincess

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...65112?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2a253e4818


----------



## CelticLuv

Please authenticate. Thank you!

Item: 'Tribtoo' Suede Nude Heels Shoes Pumps
Seller: thestarbox888
Listing #: 251178041336
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251178041336?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thank you!


----------



## nicholecooper

Could you tell me if you're familiar with this ebay seller, and/or if these shoes are authentic:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-MANOLO-...42416?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item416ac30eb0

I can't find this color Manolo Swan anywhere else, the seller says that it was a limited edition and it is now sold out.
The seller has a great record so I'm hoping they're the real deal as I already ordered them (oops) in another size for my wedding shoes!


I don't normally shop ebay, but I could not find them on any online store that carries MB (NM,etc) in this color. I tried to call the MB boutique to question the color but they NEVER answer their phone!

Please help!

Thank you


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Please authenticate. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Louis-Vuitt...93257?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item337dab09c9


----------



## t02t

Yves Saint Laurent YSL Tribute Boots Booties 35 5
Seller: lenkainbe
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...23531?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1e73e6c94b


Gucci Akerman Black Fringe Booties Shoes 35 5
Seller: lenkainbe
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gucci-Akerm...32347?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item589895219b

Thanks!!


----------



## CelticLuv

Please authenticate for me, thank you!

Item: AUTHENTIC TORY BURCH "REVA" FLATS 
Item #: 271107099596
Seller: chloecoco1020
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-TORY-BURCH-REVA-FLATS-SIZE-6-/271107099596?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f1f3e0bcc


----------



## xhalted1

Hi ladies...

Just purchased these boots. I absolutely love the color & the leather is buttery soft. But I am questioning if they are really authentic. There is an embossed stamp inside the shoe, but I can't really read it. I've attached some pics. What do you think?


----------



## premiumHD

Please authenticate this Prada Sport shoes:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Mens-...VrjA3qjtCT4g6IZD2MS0w7c=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thanks!


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello,
Could someone please authenticate these booties for me?  All pictures taken by me.  Thank you.

http://s926.beta.photobucket.com/user/soleilbrun/library/YSL booties


----------



## Mamacita

I have bidded on this YSL tribtoo heels and won the bid!
Waiting for them to get shipped and delivered, but I was wondering... Are they authentic?
These are the pictures the seller posted on ebay


----------



## wardah252

Please help me authenticate these shoes!

Item - Manolo Blahnik
Seller - Friend not listed online.


----------



## wannaprada

wardah252 said:
			
		

> Please help me authenticate these shoes!
> 
> Item - Manolo Blahnik
> Seller - Friend not listed online.



Your pics aren't very clear so it's hard to say definitively, however I have some doubts based on the pics.  How much did you pay for them?


----------



## cheyqua

Mamacita said:


> I have bidded on this YSL tribtoo heels and won the bid!
> Waiting for them to get shipped and delivered, but I was wondering... Are they authentic?
> These are the pictures the seller posted on ebay



It's authentic


----------



## wardah252

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Your pics aren't very clear so it's hard to say definitively, however I have some doubts based on the pics.  How much did you pay for them?



My friend is giving them away to me for free as a birthday present.. I'll take better pictures for.. Exactly what exact pictures are you needing of the shoes?


----------



## wannaprada

wardah252 said:
			
		

> My friend is giving them away to me for free as a birthday present.. I'll take better pictures for.. Exactly what exact pictures are you needing of the shoes?



A clear photo of the label inside the shoes, clear enough to see the stitching; another picture of the sole where it states "hand made in Italy" and "Manolo Blahnik"; and a pic of the shoes from the front.


----------



## Mamacita

cheyqua said:


> It's authentic



GREAT  THANKS!!!


----------



## Nhu Nhu

Item: Manolo Blahnik Swarowsky embellished Pumps Pointed toe Pump shoes, sz 34
Item #: 321032686737
Seller: fashionhd2012 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Manolo-...aQ6P8bg5GPgFvWocEigz3Xs=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Hi ladies!  Can you help me authenticate these Manolo pumps? It's so rare to see size 34 on eBay =)  Thank you so much for your time in advance!


----------



## Missmousey

Please authenticate 


Item: Prada Bow Ballet Flat
Item #: 221160116051
Seller: tatum-50
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-PRAD...16051?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item337e2b8f53


----------



## uyenchi23

Everything looks good except for'made in Italy'' label inside and ''made in france'' under the sole. But the seller said that she bought it in France and sure that it is authentic because her 2 other Chanel shoes are also like this. Plz help me authenticate them. tks a lot!!






















Made in France






But this is ''Made in Italy''






[/QUOTE]


----------



## 949

Please help me authenticate this ugg boots

Item: UGG BOOTS
Item #: 
Seller: Craiglist
Link:http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/clo/3446854847.html

TIA


----------



## 949

Please help me authenticate this ugg boots

Item: UGG BOOTS
Seller: Craiglist
Link: http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/clo/3446805994.html

TIA


----------



## ehy210

I already posted on the Chanel forum but realized this may be a better spot to post. Please let me know where I should post next time for chanel shoes authentication for future references. Thanks so much!! 

Item: chanel ballet flats
Listing number:170953550302
Seller: dmd2016
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-Balle...item27cda029de
Comments: I'm a little suspicious because they seem to be pretty much new but the seller is selling so such a low price. Thank you!


----------



## Marlamx

Hello,
Could somebody help me with this shoes.
TIA.

Item number: 130751211003
Seller: la*style!
Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=130751211003&index=0&nav=WATCHING&nid=53904053798

Thanks again


----------



## Ajin

I bought these sandals on ebay and just received them today. Would someone please authenticate these for me? Thank you!

Name: Prada Strappy Sandals
Item#: N/A
Seller: ebay seller
I took the pictures.


----------



## liljake

Please help me authenticate these YSL Tributes!

Seller: lenkainbe (ebay)
Listing#: 140889288683
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/140889288683?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648

Thanks in advance!


----------



## wannaprada

liljake said:
			
		

> Please help me authenticate these YSL Tributes!
> 
> Seller: lenkainbe (ebay)
> Listing#: 140889288683
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/140889288683?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Authentic.


----------



## wannaprada

Marlamx said:
			
		

> Hello,
> Could somebody help me with this shoes.
> TIA.
> 
> Item number: 130751211003
> Seller: la*style!
> Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=130751211003&index=0&nav=WATCHING&nid=53904053798
> 
> Thanks again



While I'm not familiar with Dolce shoes, this seller is reputable so I wouldn't be concerned with authenticity.


----------



## wannaprada

949 said:
			
		

> Please help me authenticate this ugg boots
> 
> Item: UGG BOOTS
> Item #:
> Seller: Craiglist
> Link:http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/clo/3446854847.html
> 
> TIA



While I don't profess to be an Ugg expert, only owing 2 pairs, you will need more pics to determine authenticity. You need a pic of the soles and a pic of the tag on the inside of the boot.


----------



## wannaprada

949 said:
			
		

> Please help me authenticate this ugg boots
> 
> Item: UGG BOOTS
> Seller: Craiglist
> Link: http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/clo/3446805994.html
> 
> TIA



This listing has been deleted.


----------



## wannaprada

ehy210 said:
			
		

> I already posted on the Chanel forum but realized this may be a better spot to post. Please let me know where I should post next time for chanel shoes authentication for future references. Thanks so much!!
> 
> Item: chanel ballet flats
> Listing number:170953550302
> Seller: dmd2016
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-Balle...item27cda029de
> Comments: I'm a little suspicious because they seem to be pretty much new but the seller is selling so such a low price. Thank you!



The listing has been removed, so your suspicions were probably correct!


----------



## wannaprada

Ajin said:
			
		

> I bought these sandals on ebay and just received them today. Would someone please authenticate these for me? Thank you!
> 
> Name: Prada Strappy Sandals
> Item#: N/A
> Seller: ebay seller
> I took the pictures.



I am not familiar with this particular Prada style so I cannot state for certain, although that pic of the inner sole with the smudged word bothers me. If I were you, I would try to find the style online and see if you notice any differences. Good luck and sorry I couldn't be more helpful.


----------



## Marlamx

wannaprada said:
			
		

> While I'm not familiar with Dolce shoes, this seller is reputable so I wouldn't be concerned with authenticity.



Great thanks for your help..


----------



## Ajin

wannaprada said:


> I am not familiar with this particular Prada style so I cannot state for certain, although that pic of the inner sole with the smudged word bothers me. If I were you, I would try to find the style online and see if you notice any differences. Good luck and sorry I couldn't be more helpful.



The smudged word bothers me too.  Actually both shoes have the same smudge on them.  Is there another Prada shoe expert on this thread who can help me on this one?  Meanwhile, I'll just search online to see if I can find a pair just like this.

Thank you


----------



## Ajin

wannaprada said:


> I am not familiar with this particular Prada style so I cannot state for certain, although that pic of the inner sole with the smudged word bothers me. If I were you, I would try to find the style online and see if you notice any differences. Good luck and sorry I couldn't be more helpful.



I actually found another one just like these on ebay.  Seems like this seller is more reputable so I am assuming they are authentic on this posting.  Would you please take a look and let me know what you think?  It looks like the Italy is a bit smudged on this one too.

Thank you so much

Name:  Prada White Black Heels Ankle Strap Sandals Shoes 39.5 8.5 9
Item#: 221093854552
Seller:  scottsdaleclothing
Link:    http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-White-Black-Heels-Ankle-Strap-Sandals-Shoes-39-5-8-5-9-/221093854552


----------



## Croissant

uyenchi23 said:
			
		

> Everything looks good except for'made in Italy'' label inside and ''made in france'' under the sole. But the seller said that she bought it in France and sure that it is authentic because her 2 other Chanel shoes are also like this. Plz help me authenticate them. tks a lot!!
> 
> Made in France
> 
> But this is ''Made in Italy''


[/QUOTE]

 These are horribly fake IMHO: the style, the quality, everything you can think of is bad.


----------



## Chanieish

Hi,

Could someone please authenticate this pair of Stewart Weitzman boots? It is the 50/50 boot style, but not the over the knee kind. This one is the shorter version.

Here is the link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150958522250&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Much appreciated!


----------



## likeafeather77

Hi, can someone, please, authenticate these? Thank you!


----------



## Vintasia

Can someone Authenticate these YSL's please? 

ebay.de/itm/251194070453?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Vintasia

http://www.ebay.de/itm/251194070453?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## ih8fakes

Hi. Can someone please help me authenticate these shoes? According to the seller they are the new design for 2013. If I compare them to the ones I bought early this year, they are different. I am confused. Can someone comment on them. 

Here is the link:

http://s1280.beta.photobucket.com/user/bubbaries/library/YSL Black Patent Tribute 2013

Please help. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Vintasia

Can someone authenticate these Prada's??


----------



## Vintasia

And can someone authenticate these chloe's?


----------



## Croissant

Vintasia said:
			
		

> And can someone authenticate these chloe's?



Fake. Very


----------



## marimie

Could someone please authenticate this for me? I guess it should be ok to buy from this seller? Most of the negative feedback are from the lack of communication, even though they have received their products.

Item: Calvin Klein Ava Womens Size 7 Black Narrow Rubber Rain Boots
Seller: apparelsave
http://www.ebay.com/itm/380535323087?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thank you!


----------



## robertwalser

Could someone assist me in authenticating these Ann Demeulemeester shoes? The seller claims they are from the A/W 2011 collection but I can't find the same pair anywhere online.


----------



## Greta_V

Hi, can someone please help me authenticating these Sergio Rossi boots? 
http://www.modnique.com/product/Des...-Boots/01438434/color/black/size/seeac/gseeac
I fell in love with them the moment I saw the picture, but I can't find them anywhere else - only on this website which doesn't seem to have many good reviews, if any... Please help!

PS I also found them here on ebay! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-S...Domain_0&hash=item5aec842111&autorefresh=true Has anyone purchased from this seller? Please Please Help!


----------



## Myrkur

Can someone PLEASE authenticate these shoes ASAP. I've been looking for these for years. 

*Item Name:* MIU MIU Gold Glitter Mary Jane Ballerinas
*Item Number:* 121040092197 
*Seller ID:* tnss1968
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/MIU-MIU-Gol...92197?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c2e8d3c25


----------



## bellajanie84

Description: Tory Burch "Reva" Leopard Print Haircalf Flats Sz 7 Pre Owned Item #: 190773432755
 Seller ID: bibandtucker
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...32755?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2c6afb91b3


Thank you in advance!


----------



## mlh223

YSL Yves Saint Laurent Paris Vintage Black and White High Heels Bow 7M
281039507253
alexxe-us
http://www.ebay.com/itm/281039507253?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649


----------



## teachgirl789

Please authenticate, T.I.A.

Item Name: New Auth YSL Yves Saint Laurent Gisele Pump Magenta Purple Suede Platform 41.5
Item Number: 220928799857
Seller ID: edreamdepartmentstore
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/220928799857?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Item Name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Purple Leather Platform Sandal Shoes 11.5 / 41.5
Item Number:  380537444647
Seller ID:  lookatyou*
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/380537444647?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Item Name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Nude Tribute Sandals 75mm 41.5
Item Number: 380527578861
Seller: lenkainbe 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/380527578861?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Xtina0509

Item: Ysl tribute shoes
Listing Number: 370719162998
Seller: trenduet
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/370719162998?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments: Please authenticate for me, thank you!


----------



## Xtina0509

Item- ysl tribute
listing: 190774601930
seller: tritoma-store
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...01930?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2c6b0d68ca
Please authenticate, thank you


----------



## Girllovefashion

Does anyone know the rogervivierbeauty.com is a authentic site or not?


----------



## hotstar16

YSL Ostrich Tribtoo
site: TheRealReal.com
Unfortunately, the link and photos disappear once the item is sold/ sale is over so I took my own photos; please LMK if I should provide more.  Thanks!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Item: cream leather Chanel pumps with silk pattern inset
Listing Number: NA
Seller: I got these at the thrift store today for $20
Link: see pics below
Comments: Please authenticate for me - thanks!
















http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-NzLB0bMKyRY/UN4COvBmngI/AAAAAAAAB7g/syAhXpMijSA/s1600/chanel4.jpg


----------



## Momos preloved

Item: YSL vintage shoes Red and strappy. 
Comments: I've received these mixed in with a bunch of other designer sunnies/accessories etc, and some have been real others have been fake. I'm working my way through the pile and ditching the fakes.

These appear to be an odd sized pair. 38/38.5 which i find a bit suss... but who knows. 

All photos have been taken by me.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/63981464@N06/8320178301/in/set-72157632010679947
http://www.flickr.com/photos/63981464@N06/8321247910/in/set-72157632010679947
http://www.flickr.com/photos/63981464@N06/8321252042/in/set-72157632010679947
http://www.flickr.com/photos/63981464@N06/8321259612/in/set-72157632010679947
http://www.flickr.com/photos/63981464@N06/8277134680/in/set-72157632010679947


----------



## Cocoberry

Pls authenticate this 2. Thanks
http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...c-/170965757115?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...5-/181052094289?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## ggotgame

Hi, could someone authenticate these shoes for me please. They seem a little too inexpensive.  Thank you!

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=261147814040&index=1&nav=WATCHING&nid=64627479525


----------



## MrsKcee

Has anyone seen these Manolo's before? Would love to know if they're authentic? All appears to be leather and the suede is beautiful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## babyzebra77

Hello! Can you please tell me if this is authentic?

Chanel ballet flats


----------



## Suzaina

Item Name:
Alexander McQueen Sandal Pelle S. Cuoio

Seller Name:Jah233
Item #:251205719519
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251205719519&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

This is a new seller and price for these master pieces are too good to be true. Seller swears that sandals are original but I have my doubts.

Please authenticate the sandals.

Thanks


----------



## Kayapo97

MrsKcee said:


> Has anyone seen these Manolo's before? Would love to know if they're authentic? All appears to be leather and the suede is beautiful. Thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 2001709
> 
> 
> View attachment 2001710



Have seen a similar style before and general look okay in terms of labels and markings.


----------



## CelticLuv

Item Name: YSL Tribute Pump
Item Number: 110995604195
Seller ID: toastiewarm183
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110995604195&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

thank you!


----------



## needloub

Item Name: Tory Burch Reva Black/Silver Leather Flats
Item Number:  300568502704
Seller ID: easyhook
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item45fb4761b0

Thanks in advance!


----------



## liljake

Gucci Python "Huston" platform pumps
Item #: 150974048759
http://www.ebay.com/itm/GUCCI-Blue-...48759?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2326c129f7


----------



## Marlamx

Hello, does anybody here knows about Cesare Paciotti Shoes? I have seen two from diferent sellers and diferent styles but those shoes dont say "Made in Italy" so does anyone here owns authentic Cesare Paciotti that dont have that???

Thank you..


----------



## quackedup

liljake said:


> Gucci Python "Huston" platform pumps
> Item #: 150974048759
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GUCCI-Blue-...48759?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2326c129f7



just my opinion, but these are authentic, and a bargain


----------



## quackedup

hotstar16 said:


> YSL Ostrich Tribtoo
> site: TheRealReal.com
> Unfortunately, the link and photos disappear once the item is sold/ sale is over so I took my own photos; please LMK if I should provide more.  Thanks!



these look good


----------



## LilySue

Item Name: MANOLO BLAHNIK $445 BLACK WHITE HEELS SIZE 37
Item Number: 150916283589
Seller ID: Luxuryluver
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/OMG-I-LOVE-...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Panic!

Will someone help me with these?
The Prada logo seems to be upsidedown. Is that ok? The leather and detailing is very nice and spotless. 





















Thanks so much!!


----------



## Panic!

Please help me with these 

Item name: Prada Shoe
Item number: 290841467246
Item link: Sorry! I'm posting from my phone And cannot get the link
Seller name: Skristie2013


----------



## Gisella13

Please authenticate these boots 

Name: FRYE BOOTS Dorado Riding Tan Burnished Leather Boots
Item number: 271134423589
Seller ID: acouturebuddy

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FRYE-BOOTS-...23589?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f20defa25


----------



## quackedup

Panic! said:


> Will someone help me with these?
> The Prada logo seems to be upsidedown. Is that ok? The leather and detailing is very nice and spotless.
> 
> View attachment 2013958
> 
> 
> View attachment 2013957
> 
> 
> View attachment 2013956
> 
> 
> View attachment 2013955
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!!



These look fine.
I have Pradas with the logos facing upside down (packaged in old navy box) and right way up (in new light orange/beige box). 
If you go even older (packaged in the really old navy paper box) there is no gold logo at all.
I would just say its due to older season and they did it upside down but its looks fine.


----------



## LadySapphire

Marlamx said:


> Hello, does anybody here knows about Cesare Paciotti Shoes? I have seen two from diferent sellers and diferent styles but those shoes dont say "Made in Italy" so does anyone here owns authentic Cesare Paciotti that dont have that???
> 
> Thank you..



hi there, i have some CP shoes, do you mean having 'made in italy' across the soles?


----------



## Marlamx

LadySapphire said:
			
		

> hi there, i have some CP shoes, do you mean having 'made in italy' across the soles?



No, l mean the shoes don't say Made in Italy anywhere like not in the soles or in the back of te shoe, nothing at all.


----------



## LadySapphire

Marlamx said:


> No, l mean the shoes don't say Made in Italy anywhere like not in the soles or in the back of te shoe, nothing at all.



I've just checked mine and it doesn't have it on so no need to worry 

For reference here's some images of mine: 
-the insole
-the sole
-the number on the inside leather


----------



## CelticLuv

Can someone help me authenticate? The listing ends soon. Thank you!

Item Name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Leopard Tribute Tribtoo Platform Heels
Item Number: 121041014549
Seller ID: divastylestar
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121041014549?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

thank you!


----------



## Namebrandoutlet

Hello! Can anyone help authenticate these 4 pairs of black Manolo Blahniks? Thanks! 
#1 http://s1285.beta.photobucket.com/user/fakeornot/library/SHOE 1/Shoe 2/Shoe 8

Shoe #2 http://s1285.beta.photobucket.com/user/fakeornot/library/Shoe 9

Shoe #3 http://s1285.beta.photobucket.com/user/fakeornot/library/Shoe 10

Shoe #4 http://s1285.beta.photobucket.com/user/fakeornot/library/Shoe 11

THANK YOU!


----------



## Marlamx

LadySapphire said:
			
		

> I've just checked mine and it doesn't have it on so no need to worry
> 
> For reference here's some images of mine:
> -the insole
> -the sole
> -the number on the inside leather



Ok thank you very much, btw those boots are killers, beautiful!!!!


----------



## LadySapphire

Marlamx said:


> Ok thank you very much, btw those boots are killers, beautiful!!!!



No problem  thank you, i must say the leather is to die for. i hope you manage to get a pair or two


----------



## Marlamx

LadySapphire said:
			
		

> No problem  thank you, i must say the leather is to die for. i hope you manage to get a pair or two



I'll try.. Tnx &#128512;


----------



## floridasun8

Wonder if someone can authenticate Gucci for me.   Tried on the Gucci forum, but no response and the auction is ending tomorrow.   Thanks so much!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271121890086?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Entice

Can someone authenticate these for me please?

Item: YSL Tribtoo Black Suede Pumps 39
Listing Number: 251204409349
Seller: chicstylesbyemily
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-L...item3a7cf31805


----------



## LadySapphire

Hopefully someone can auth these for me

Lanvin
Model: D' orsay pumps

Thank you


----------



## Tarhls

Ladies I just purchased these Manolo Blahniks at the last minute - I thought I should double check authenticity before paying but so far they look good, yes?

Item: MB Shoes
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321054627481#ht_951wt_1399
Item # 321054627481
Seller jazysmart


----------



## x4x3x2x1x

Please authenticate these Prada shoes.  Thanks in advance.

http://s1352.beta.photobucket.com/u...jpg.html?&_suid=13581954487620974385985173285


----------



## alinemanslady

Please authenticate these cesare paciotti heels. Inside the shoe says "fall winter 2005" 
Thank you!!


----------



## hello12321

Please authenticate thank you so much!

Brand: UGG Australia

Type: Big Kids Bailey Button Triplet

Condition: Brand new without box

Size: 3

Comments: Please click the pictures to enlarge


----------



## feliciakb

Hello! Hope I'm doing this right. I'm new to the site and have an authenticity question about a seller: 

ebay ID: luxurybandage

Link to profile: http://myworld.ebay.com/luxurybandage?_trksid=p2047675.l2559

Was so excited for my first ebay purchase, then began to worry that the price on the shoes was too good to be true. The seller has a bunch of Badgley Mischka shoes listed.

Any information out there about the seller would be much appreciated! Thanks so much!


----------



## pumpkin0702

can someone help me with this prada shoe? 
Do you think the dust bag is authentic?
TIA!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221178693667?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## fancypants7

I haven't had any luck on the Bal AT thread, hopefully someone here can authenticate these for me.

Item: DESIGNER BALENCIAGA CLASSIC BALLERINAS PUMPS SHOES
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4003870609...84.m1423.l2649
Seller: maxinesneeds
Item no: 400387060958

Thanks!


----------



## mlh223

Jimmy Choo "Logan d'Orsay" heels 36.5
130834055476
jessicalarse2012
http://www.ebay.com/itm/130834055476?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649

AND

Gucci Tattoo Heart Wedge Sandals Sz 6
130833492707
ruskispartan13
http://www.ebay.com/itm/130833492707?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649


----------



## Middle1

Can someone help authenticate these Chanel shoes? 

Item: Chanel boat shoes
Item number: n/a
Seller: n/a
Photos:


----------



## CelticLuv

Item: YSL * MULTICOLOR SUEDE TRIBUTE PLATFORM SANDALS
Item #: 290846157306
Seller: mmcn5668
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=290846157306

Item ends soon.
Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## Vintasia

Please help me out


----------



## wang_293

Item: Salvatore Ferragamo flat shoes Green Varina 6B
Item #:200881539530
Seller:  dingswat
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200881539530?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Are these real? Should I ask for more photos?

I am a little worried about the 0 feedback of this seller. 

Thanks!!


----------



## shiekhlawyer

Hi, just wanted to thank you guys in advance for authenticating these shoes.

ITEM: YSL Tribute Sandals 36
LISTING #: 321059708761
SELLER: jnm0877
LINK: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321059708761 
COMMENT: I was wondering if these were 100% authentic. Also how can I become more well rounded about designer shoes and bags to be able to authenticate them myself. I am able to stop fakes easily except when we started getting into the expensive replicas, which I cannot differentiate.

Thanks again. This is the first time I use the forum, so I am excited to hear a response. I'm hoping this goes straight to my email. Thanks again!!!


----------



## loveaddict

*hi, i really want this shoes but i am scared that this is a fake.

ITEM: Manolo flats blue hangisi
LISTING #: 271144505988
SELLER: jtnewhope
LINK: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
COMMENT: pls help me authenticate this, i am so scared because i have seen a fake of this shoe that looks realllyy22 the same with the original one.*


----------



## AECornell

The price alone would make me question the authenticity. These retail for over $500 so why would someone sell an unworn brand new pair for $150?

I can't say whether or not these are authentic based on the way they look, just wanted to give my opinion on the price.



loveaddict said:


> *hi, i really want this shoes but i am scared that this is a fake.
> 
> ITEM: Manolo flats blue hangisi
> LISTING #: 271144505988
> SELLER: jtnewhope
> LINK: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> COMMENT: pls help me authenticate this, i am so scared because i have seen a fake of this shoe that looks realllyy22 the same with the original one.*


----------



## Kayapo97

loveaddict said:


> *hi, i really want this shoes but i am scared that this is a fake.
> 
> ITEM: Manolo flats blue hangisi
> LISTING #: 271144505988
> SELLER: jtnewhope
> LINK: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> COMMENT: pls help me authenticate this, i am so scared because i have seen a fake of this shoe that looks realllyy22 the same with the original one.*



Yes a complete fake, report to ebay and avoid.


----------



## loveaddict

thank you so much to you ladies for your kind help =))) you guys just save me from buying blindly =)


----------



## Astridlein

ITEM: Isabel Marant Dicker Boots
LISTING:290851996251
SELLER: bsy31
LINK:http://cgi.ebay.fr/Boots-Dicker-neu...pour_femmes&hash=item43b821425b#ht_500wt_1204
Comment: 

Are these authentic? Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## quackedup

shiekhlawyer said:


> Hi, just wanted to thank you guys in advance for authenticating these shoes.
> 
> ITEM: YSL Tribute Sandals 36
> LISTING #: 321059708761
> SELLER: jnm0877
> LINK: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321059708761
> COMMENT: I was wondering if these were 100% authentic. Also how can I become more well rounded about designer shoes and bags to be able to authenticate them myself. I am able to stop fakes easily except when we started getting into the expensive replicas, which I cannot differentiate.
> 
> Thanks again. This is the first time I use the forum, so I am excited to hear a response. I'm hoping this goes straight to my email. Thanks again!!!



these are fake.


----------



## quackedup

wang_293 said:


> Item: Salvatore Ferragamo flat shoes Green Varina 6B
> Item #:200881539530
> Seller:  dingswat
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200881539530?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Are these real? Should I ask for more photos?
> 
> I am a little worried about the 0 feedback of this seller.
> 
> Thanks!!



these look ok to me. Shows all the correct markings..


----------



## Sugar Cane

Please help me out with these Camellia Sandals i won. TIA  

Item: Chanel Camellia Rubber Sandals
Listing number: bestdealsonline480
Seller: 251217965443
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/25121796...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_4676wt_1189

Notes: More photos on bottom page of listing


----------



## anni_awesome

Hi, can you please authenticate those shoes for me? 

1. 
Item Name: Jimmy Choo Shoes Pump Gold Gr.38 1/2
Item Number: 230918173496
Seller ID: petsystone78
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/230918173496?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1288

2.
Item Name: Lanvin Paris Sneakers Gr.38 - wie NEU!!!
Item Number: 190790364707
Seller ID: czpocio
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/190790364707...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_3828wt_1139

3.
Item Name: Guiseppe Zanotti Leopard Pumps Gr. 37,5 Neu NP 439 &#8364;
Item Number: 261161631435
Seller ID: ik1885
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/261161631435?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1288

4.
Item Name: Shoes,Ballerinas, Schuhe von Miu Miu by Prada in Größe 37,5, neu
Item Number: 281056713310
Seller ID: florianna2
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/281056713310?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_487wt_1353

Thank you in advance, anni_awesome


----------



## Lauriec

Hi I'm hoping someone can help me with these Uggs I want to purchase, I'm pretty sure they are real. They were received as a gift, worn once, and I've attached the pics I have. The store that is on the Ugg box is an authorized retailer and I called them to verify that they put their own label over the Ugg UPC and write on it, the saleswoman said they do that to find the color easier in their stock. Any input is appreciated!!


----------



## uadjit

Item name: Prada Calzature Donna Flats, Yellow to White Gradation, used
Item number: 181067068002
Seller ID: drummerboy52jc
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Calzature-Donna-Flats-Yellow-to-White-Gradation-used-/181067068002?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=fHE4qELO%252BrH0Hv4n0Cfm8UAugA4%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

I have actually received these and taken additional pictures found in this photobucket album. I just want to make sure they're authentic before I take them to a shoe repair place to be spruced up:

http://s188.beta.photobucket.com/user/saprobe_photos/library/Prada%20Calzature%20Donna%20Flats


----------



## maramara09

Hi everyone! I was told to repost this as a reply on this thread. Please help me out with these boots while i still have the chance to cancel the order! Thanks!

Please help me authenticate this listing on ebay. These Huntress boots for wider calves are extremely rare to find in stores as I am living in Canada so when I saw this listing on ebay i just grabbed it! But now I'm having second thoughts since there are many imitations out there online and hope that I may be able to cancel the buy as soon as possible if this looks like a fake. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you very much!

Item Name: "Huntress" Wide calf boot by HUNTER

Seller ID: 21st_century_fashion 

Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NWB-Hunter-Bo...#ht_483wt_1101


----------



## Black Elite

Hoping someone can authenticate these YSL Palais shoes

Thanks!


----------



## Black Elite

Or these!

Item Name: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT TAUPE PALAIS 105 PLATFORM PUMPS 40 $795
Item ID: 200885127103
Seller: dzcdesign (474)
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200885127103?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## eternal

Please help.

Ordered MK flats and when they arrived they did not have the MK stamp on the inside. See the pics for comparisons of MK I bought in the original store vs. ebay.

Otherwise they look authentic, but I am questioning the lack of a stamp.

pic 1 authentic






pic 2 ebay






HERE IS THE ORIGINAL LISTING

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/130838993718...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_2772wt_1186


----------



## Suzaina

Item Name:Alexander McQueen Beige Faithful Leather Zip Booties Brand New In Box SZ 39.5
Seller:mgirl04
Item id:281059029546
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Alexander-M...29546?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item41706c722a

Please authenticate these Alexander Mcqueen booties.

Thanks


----------



## ShrinkingViolet

Hi! I'm new here, and I'm hoping someone can help me authenticate these shoes.

Item: Marc by Marc Jacobs Mouse Flats
Listing number: 121745639
Seller: aspirina
Link: http://www.etsy.com/listing/1217456...age=0&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery

Comments: I want these shoes so badly, but I know there are a lot of fakes out there. I've asked the seller for additional pics, which I can post once she sends them to me tomorrow. In the meantime, any help you can give me would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cam825

Just had a question, my girlfriends sister just gave me her old isabel marant sneakers- not sure if they are authentic- I don't have pics but one thing I noticed is that it had an * next to her name on the sneaker. I've never seen that. She says she doubts they are fake because her ex-boyfriend didnt believe in fakes. What do u think?


----------



## Renabean

Hi ladies,


Ive posted about this before but I finally have better pictures. Hopefully, these should help authentication.

Thanks as always!


----------



## LaReina86

Hey everyone!

Can anyone tell me if these Prada shoes are authentic?

Thank you!


----------



## CelticLuv

Please help me authenticate these Brian Atwood heels.
thank you!

Item: Brian Atwood pumps
Item #: 130843969633
Seller: shopshopdrop24
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brian-Atwood-Maniac-Pumps-Black-Patent-/130843969633?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1e76e88861


----------



## CelticLuv

Please authenticate for me.

Item: Brian Atwood Maniac Multi-Tone Pumps 
Item #: n/a
Seller: mnarsiah
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/100-Authentic-Brian-Atwood-Maniac-Multi-Tone-Watersnake-Platform-Pumps/90455117

thank you very much!!


----------



## CelticLuv

CelticLuv said:


> Please help me authenticate these Brian Atwood heels.
> thank you!
> 
> Item: Brian Atwood pumps
> Item #: 130843969633
> Seller: shopshopdrop24
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brian-Atwood-Maniac-Pumps-Black-Patent-/130843969633?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1e76e88861



Here is a picture of the soles.
Thanks again!


----------



## ka.gonenc

Hello to all! I will really appreciate if someone helps me to authenticate my new shoes. Did not wear them yet and have one more week to send them back and return money, I have never had McQueen shoes and cant understand if these are real or fake. Inside - real leather. True size. There was a paper sticker on the box which covered another one, cant separate them so could not take picture, but when look to sun through it I can see - "266188 W 0 N 11 9871 SANDAL TESS. S.CUOIO MEDAN/COLLEGE CALF WAX/BLACK", also there is a picture of shoes (same model) and code (of country i guess) 8043305132. Price is not cheap so hope they are authentic and I am lucky  Thanks in advance! I have some time to understand if they are real and if I can walk with such 15 cm heels)))
P.S. sorry for my English, it is not my native language


----------



## NY_Sunshine

ka.gonenc said:


> Hello to all! I will really appreciate if someone helps me to authenticate my new shoes. Did not wear them yet and have one more week to send them back and return money, I have never had McQueen shoes and cant understand if these are real or fake. Inside - real leather. True size. There was a paper sticker on the box which covered another one, cant separate them so could not take picture, but when look to sun through it I can see - "266188 W 0 N 11 9871 SANDAL TESS. S.CUOIO MEDAN/COLLEGE CALF WAX/BLACK", also there is a picture of shoes (same model) and code (of country i guess) 8043305132. Price is not cheap so hope they are authentic and I am lucky  Thanks in advance! I have some time to understand if they are real and if I can walk with such 15 cm heels)))
> P.S. sorry for my English, it is not my native language


Oh, those are gorgeous!!!


----------



## glamour_chic

Can anyone authenticate these ferragamo varinas for me please? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Salvatore-F...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## ilovefashion87

Please help authenticate

Item Name: Giuseppe Zanotti heelless wedge
Item number: 261164932685
Seller:flonnielumps 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Giuseppe-Za...32685?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3ccea49e4d


----------



## icecream123

Hi everyone, im new here just hoping im posting in the right spot!! Can anyone tell me if these look authentic to you? Givenchy suede ankle booties 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261165488310?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

The seller has told me multiple times that they are, and were purchased at givenchy in Paris.... any input will be appreciated  thanks!


----------



## salarany

please help authenticate!

name: gucci delphine ankle wrap peep toe pumps
item #: 150991164667
ebay listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-G...64667?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2327c654fb

thank you!


----------



## dietingfashions

Item Name: MIU MIU * BROWN LEATHER OPEN TOE WOOD WEDGES * SIZE 37
Item number: 290825441905 Seller ID: mmcn5668 
Working Link: http://******/XuqPrt

Comments: Please let me know if this pair is real. Thank you in advance!


----------



## ka.gonenc

NY_Sunshine said:


> Oh, those are gorgeous!!!



thanks! but still could not understand if they are authentic


----------



## siygrace11

Hi!!  

can you please help me authenticate this Miu Miu Crest moccasin

Item Name: Miu Miu Crest moccasin
Item number: none
Seller ID: none - My friend's friend is selling it to me
Working Link:
1st photo : http://multiply.com/mu/boutiqueseren...nmid=689834502
2nd Photo : 
http://multiply.com/mu/boutiqueseren...nmid=689834502
3rd photo :
http://multiply.com/mu/boutiqueseren...nmid=689834502
4th photo : http://multiply.com/mu/boutiqueseren...nmid=689834502
5th photo :
http://multiply.com/mu/boutiqueseren...nmid=689834502
6th photo : 
http://multiply.com/mu/boutiqueseren...nmid=689834502

Hope you guys can tell As soon as possible 
thanks!


----------



## Enigma78

Can someone help with this flats
Not sure what the style name is 
thank you


----------



## hello12321

Women's UGGs Classic Tall Boot in Chocolate

Are these authentic? The inside doesn't feel like real sheepskin at all and the label at the heel is poorly stitched for both boots, and the label and the heel is actually not exactly at the center for one of the boots. Also, on the UGG website, the heel label is dark brown not beige like these ones?

Please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## gwentan

Hi, can someone authenticate this shoes please:

Item:  Isabel Marant Anthracite Bobby Sneaker in Sz 38
Item no: 251225549784
Seller: skhoo368
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251225549784?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Catgirl2013

Hi there everyone!


I bought these Vintage Gucci shoes as a gift for a friend. I bought them off ebay and now that I received them I noticed that the inside stamp isn't straight. I was told they were from either the 60's or 70's. They came in their box and the description seems to match the shoes but like I said the stamp isn't straight so it makes me unsure now. I don't want to give my friend fake shoes for her bday so I would appreciate it if anyone could pass on any information they may have. Maybe the stamps back then weren't as precise and would explain the stamp not being straight?  Thank you all for your help! I appreciate it!


----------



## ENGY

hello ladies , i hope you are all doing well .
can u help authenticate these Isabel Marant boots 
are there any fakes out there like these boots ?


link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/200893000219?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

thanks a lot in advance !


----------



## CapsCouture90

Hi, can someone please authenticate these shoes? Thanks!!

Item Name: Tory Burch tumbled black revas
Item Number:111012609654
Seller ID: tilly5507
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111012609654?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648

Item Name: Tory Burch tumbled black revas
Item Number: 300854620557
Seller ID: lookatyou*
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300854620557?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648

Let me know if I need to ask for more pictures


----------



## Tuscani

Can anyone authenticate these Fendi shoes?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## CelticLuv

Please authenticate for me, thank you!

Item Name: Black SAINT LAURENT PARIS TRIBUTE TWO ESCARPIN PUMPS
Item number: 181081603687
Seller: enisupa
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181081603687


----------



## file22

Hello, I'm new to the forum and would like to know if these boots are authentic, it's a first time seller with no feedbacks so I was wondering. Thanks in advance! 

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Regent Black Boots
Listing Number: 111011612036
Seller: importex83
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sai...item19d8cec584
Comments: I posted this on the YSL authenticate this, thread...sorry about that so I'm posting it again here.


----------



## ENGY

hello , 
sorry if i am posting this is different or wrong places , i just want to get a reply from you experts as fast as i can . sorry again 
Are these Chanel sandals authentic ? 

link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTH-BN...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

seller : ausky101


----------



## Anghellic

Hello ladies! When you get the chance, could you lmk if these babies are authentic? Thanks in advance!


----------



## larastyle

Please authenticate these:  Thank you so so much!!! 

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/ws/eBayISAPI...9&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:CA:1123#ht_500wt_1207


----------



## Tuscani

I guess no ones available to authenticate any shoes?


----------



## tomiko

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Post any questions regarding authenticity of shoes, boots, etc. . .  or Sellers here.



Thank you Swanky Mama

Hello,

Is anyone able to authenticate or give their opinion on these boots? I was told that these are GUCCI Sly Web Slouch boots, item number 257563 CEQ00 2734,color is warm sand. After googling these boots, I only see that GUCCI made these boots in mauve and a gray color, but not in warm sand. 

Thanks!
Tomiko


----------



## tomiko

Anybody able to authenticate the GUCCI boots I posted?
Thanks,
Tomiko


----------



## kcdee0527

Item Name: Prada bow flats 
Listing number:121065619768
Seller ID: lemonshow
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121069615798?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2661
Comments:  Help pls? TIA


----------



## SamanthaR

hello, please help me to authenticate these shoes. grettings 


http://allegro.pl/christian-louboutin-loub-1110823-daffodile-160-i3043430134.html


----------



## shopaholicjc

Dear Experts, 

Please help me authenticate these shoes:

Item Name: PRADA : Classic Black Peeptoe Heels, Size 6.5 36.5 Natural Light Nero 36.5

Listing number: 271156422416

Seller ID: katelight81

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271156422416...84.m1438.l2649

Thanks so much!


----------



## ShoeLover808

Hello all,
I was wondering if I could have someone help me authenticate these shoes. 

Item Name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Leopard Tribute Tribtoo Platform Heels fits 34.5 4.5 35 5
Listing number: 
121069549778
Seller:  divastylestar
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121069549778?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Comments: Thanks a bunch.


----------



## dennisspeaks

Can anyone authenticate these Versace Tuxedo Shoes?  Another member from another form suggested I post here.  Thanks


----------



## graham

So I've never seen this before... Blue Manolo Black Blahnik... Found a couple others of the same style with the same label but they weren't from established sellers like this one.

Have you seen this before??? Is this more common then I think?

Thanks,

Item Name: MANOLO BLAHNIK Wine Satin Slingback Point heel shoe with Box SZ 38/7.5 GORGEOUS!
Item Number:300863993302
Seller ID:the.emperors.old.clothes
Link:  http://******/13b77Jw


----------



## graham

dennisspeaks said:


> Can anyone authenticate these Versace Tuxedo Shoes?  Another member from another form suggested I post here.  Thanks


I have some similar Versace shoes and these look the same.


----------



## dennisspeaks

Graham, approximately when did you purchase yours?  Any chance you have a picture?


----------



## shoppingcouture

I want to know if item #170996499068 on ebay are authentic - i am new at this and dont know where to post . thank you


----------



## shoppingcouture

Can someone tell me if item # 170996499068 are authentic on ebay??? thank you.


----------



## jenga112

Can someone please help me authenticate these isabel marants?


----------



## AzureRain

hello, please help me to authenticate these shoes


----------



## mchenryv

Hello,
I purchased these Tribtoo 105 boots on eBay. They are very, and I mean, very small for a 37. I am usually a 37 in YSL and i could not even fit half my foot on them. They also have a very chemical smell. I took them to a retailer and asked them to check the bar code. They said that the sticker was a counterfeit and they could not find any YSL reference in their inventory even though they sell YSL and they have Tribtoo boots as well.
Can anybody help me authenticate them? I paid $624.00 and I think they are not authentic. I have asked the seller to send me proof of purchase, of course, she has not answered.
Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## shopaholicjc

Dear Experts, 

Please help me authenticate these shoes:

Item Name: PRADA : Classic Black Peeptoe Heels, Size 6.5 36.5 Natural Light Nero 36.5

Listing number: 271160939845

Seller ID: katelight81

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271160939845?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks so much!
 Report


----------



## CelticLuv

Please help me authenticate. I bought, paid and received these shoes. the listing is below however I also took my own photos.

Item: YSL Tribtoo black suede
Item #: 130843524594
Seller: andreaandrea
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Black-Suede-Trib-Too-Pumps-35-5-/130843524594

Are these 105's? Thank you!!


----------



## nokua

Hi ladies,

Could you please authentic these pair of Tory for me please?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-burch-...6A7UM%2F9hAjw93PMmDyQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Many thanks in advance!!


----------



## lawine78

Please *authenticate these Choé* shoes. I've bought them on ebay and just got them, but I have no idea about shoes.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## parisianescape

Hi,

Please authenticate these shoes.  The listing has ended but the seller is willing to relist. Any ideas?

Item: Chanel shoes
Listing number: 251234702144
Seller: baronessa2009
Link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTHENTIC...7QjcvmHEnYv3okg2wQQ8M%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Comments:  Thank you!


----------



## lauren_t

Can someone authenticate these for me please? 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTHENTIC...49475?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a7f3f2b63

Thanks x


----------



## iwant2know

hey friends,
 please could you help me authenticating these gucci shoes ? or maybe you can refer to some forum thread or something ? would be mad greatful. 

 Item name: Black Leather GUCCI Shoes sneakers MENS Authentic Men Size 11.5
 Item number: 121068859151
 Seller: ferrcouture
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121068859151...84.m1423.l2649

 thank you !


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello, 
Could someone please authenticate these YSL tributes for me, please? All photos taken by me. Thank you

http://s926.beta.photobucket.com/user/soleilbrun/library/gold%20YSL


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Hi!

Can someone authenticat these Jimmy Choo sandals? Thanks so much!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/JIMMY-CHOO-...59409?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item460d625751


----------



## karylicious

Can anyone tell me if they sell authentic boots/shoes?
http://www.ssimoo.com 

THanks


----------



## momofbudnchum

Please help!  I just bought/received these YSL Tributes off Ebay, and they look totally fake...can you help me confirm?  Totally appreciate the help!

Item: YSL Tributes
Listing Number: 251236918012
Seller: ikiplioti-2009 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-HIGH-HE...S%2BjP1QXbUNbORWTOXhg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Comments:  The YSL imprint is crooked and overlaps the stitching on the sole.  Very poor quality - flimsy leather that is wrinkled in places, wrong buckle, color of gold imprint is off compared to my authentic YSLs.

More pictures here with closeups:
http://s833.beta.photobucket.com/user/sweetsasweets/library/YSL Tributes


----------



## nikki_six85

I purchased these shoes on eBay from someone who said she also got them from another eBayer.  I have never seen this style of heel or the logo on the very bottom of the shoe.  Can anyone tell me if these are authentic?  Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/JIMMY-CHOO-...4iMZ8L4mR%2BWD8xi2OSU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## nikki_six85

Purchased these Jimmy Choo heels.  Never seen this type of heel or the logo on the very bottom of shoe rather than on arch.  Can anyone tell me if these are authentic?  Here's the link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/JIMMY-CHOO-...4iMZ8L4mR%2BWD8xi2OSU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## squirt12

Hi everyone! I am new to TPF and am wondering if I can get some help with authenticating these YSL tribute sandals. I've purchased them locally - but now I am questioning their authenticity  I hope you girls can help put my mind at ease...! Please let me know if more pictures are needed as I am not sure what parts of the shoe is needed to authenticate. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## kaylamari

does this style of manolo blahnik exist? any answers are appreciated!


----------



## FroFro

Item: YSL Black and gold tribute sandals
Listing Number: 271154923001
Seller: sienna_0
Link: eBay auction
Comments: I recently received this pair of YSL shoes after winning the  eBay auction. I was surprised to find that they're made of leather and  synthetic fabric (not suede) and that there's visible glue. I would be  very grateful for your help !


----------



## aribu08

Hi! Can you tell me if these Manolo Blahnik's are real or fake?
The seller tells me they are (but of course), that sole and insole are leather, pony hide upper and they come without box or dustbag. Can you help? Appreciated
*Manolo Blahnik Calf skin print Shoes Pumps SIZE 37  7*


http://www.ebay.es/itm/Manolo-Blahn...31832?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3ccfdeefb8

http://cgi.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=261185531832


----------



## aribu08

Also, what about these *Manolo Blahnik* Campari pair. Are they authentic?
*auth. manolo blahnik  patent campari mary jane 38 fits best on 7- sm. 7 1/2  euc*

http://www.ebay.es/itm/300877808989?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Número del artículo: 300877808989
Seller:*dds2924*

http://myworld.ebay.es/dds2924/?_trksid=p4340.l2559
*THANKS AGAIN
*


----------



## veechic

Can someone please let me know if these are authentic? 

TIA

http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...45313?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4171ad1f01


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Any word on these Manolos? 

Ebay seller: eluxeauctions
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Blah...79500?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item35c5af7ecc

Ebay seller:2manyclothes4me
link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/321092026087ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thank you!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Help! 

I bid on these just for fun...but no one seems to be outbidding me and I'm beginning to worry about their authenticity. The made in Italy stamps seem lower than normal and the heel grips looked replaced even though they are listed as "new". Any feedback would be appreciated! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200906488094?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649


----------



## Robyn Loraine

also these....same situation. Never knew Goodwill had an ebay page!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/230946648805?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649


----------



## veechic

can someone please help me with these? the listing ends soon. 



veechic said:


> Can someone please let me know if these are authentic?
> 
> TIA
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...45313?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4171ad1f01


----------



## fowlera8

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Post any questions regarding authenticity of shoes, boots, etc. . .  or Sellers here.


Can some help authenticate these:

Item: Authentic YSL Palais Suede Mary Jane Platform Pumps
Listing Number: 111034334890
Seller: xotwinkletoesxo ( 1 ) 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-YS...item19da297eaa
Comments: Are these authentic ?


----------



## Cerise_ei

Could somebody please help with this shoes? I bought but not sure if authentic 
Item: YSL PLATFOTM SHOES BOOTS PATENT IT 39 Brand NEW Yves Saint Laurent
Listing Number: 190803815991
Seller: russtyddx  
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-PLATFOT...Ya7YZKbEQzcTJbhpg7vjM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: YSL logo inside of the shoes seems to be just printed on, not embossed, and there some glue around heel... Please, help!


----------



## madog

would u like to help me auth those shoes? bought them long ago from ebay. cant find the ID and other info.great thx for all help.

1. item namerada sneaker with clasp
item number: n/a
item code: n/a
item seller: n/a


----------



## madog

2.  item namerada sneaker with zip
     item number: n/a
     item code: n/a
     item seller: n/a


----------



## madog

3. item namerada american cup black
     item number: n/a
     item code: n/a
     item seller: n/a


----------



## madog

4. item namerada american cup red and gray.
     item number: n/a
     item code: n/a
     item seller: n/a


----------



## c0uture

Hi, can someone authenticate these for me please? Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-GIUSEPPE-ZANOTTI-BLACK-GLADIATOR-PLATFORM-SHOES-US-7-37-/360524002142?_trksid=p5197.m1992&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D14%26meid%3D6478585305615947488%26pid%3D100015%26prg%3D1006%26rk%3D1%26sd%3D360524002142%26


----------



## Robyn Loraine

hey all, 

Here are some Manolo's I won on ebay, I'd just like a quick authentication if you'd be so kind. From what I could tell they're all authentic looking and styles I know Manolo has made, so here's hoping (and hoping they fit!)! Thanks for your help!!


----------



## brent19

karylicious said:


> Can anyone tell me if they sell authentic boots/shoes?
> http://www.ssimoo.com
> 
> THanks


Hi Karylicious, were you able to find out if the website (ssimoo) sells authentic shoes? I'm also trying to find that out, but cannot find any information regarding its legitimacy anywhere. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## brent19

Or if anyone else can help me I'd appreciate it! Trying to find a specific pair of heels for my girlfriend, but Kate Spade sent a damaged product and messed up with the returns, so now I'm trying to find it online. Www.Ssimoo.com has the shoe, but I'm not sure if the site is authentic/sells real shoes. If anyone has had any experience with the site, or has heard from others, please let me know.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## DimpleGirl

Hi,

I've won this auction but just want to make sure they're real.  Can you please authenticate?  Thank you!

Item Name: Chanel Camellia Sandal
Seller: us_allurejr
Item #:140933909320
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...pDCPa5sLaQCdD8bAWMgUg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## tatsu_k

Hi ladies, i bought these Pierre Hardy shoes online and just wanted to check if they are auth. Thank you very much!


----------



## needloub

I wasn't sure if I should post this in the Miu Miu thread or Prada...

Item Name: Miu Miu by Prada black patent double banded platform bootie
Item Number: 120802455006
Seller: red.sole.and.more
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/120802455006...84.m1438.l2649

Thanks in advance...


----------



## iwant2know

hello,

 could you tell me are these shoes authentic or there were never such model ? 

 Item name: Men Authentic Gucci Shoes 11.5
 Item number: 130873225589
 Seller: stephjam_2012
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/130873225589?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

 any help is much appreciated.


----------



## ad1112

Hi could you please help authenticate these shoes:

Item: Chanel ballet flats
Item number: 111029481560
Seller: greenwich.treasures
Link: http://******/10juXh0

I've won the auction. 
Thank you!!


----------



## yfaheem

Hi, is this seller legit
http://www.ebay.com/sch/shopdesignershoesnet/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686
Thanks


----------



## heidistuff

Item name: CHANEL Black Cap Toe Patent Leather Ballet Flat
Item number: 
Seller: classicloot 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-Blac...26398?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item35c5e4173e


TIA!


----------



## bgdm007

Dear Ladies! Pls help to authenticate
Item:YVES SAINT LAURENT ~ YSL TRIBTOO 105 SUEDE TRIBUTE PLATFORM HEELS BLACK 37.5
Listing Number:171015153449
Seller:viciousalvarez
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/171015153449...84.m1423.l2649

TIA!


----------



## Jang198408

Can someone authenticate these manolo blahnik's for me please? thanks!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MANOLO-BLAH...24331?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item337f4472ab


----------



## soulfly

Hello,

If somebody has time, could they please authenticate these ugg boots: 
























Thank you kindly!!


----------



## RenuJeanL

Very new to the forum, hope this is correct. Please authenticate these for me 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/22120954...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_529wt_1163

I'm in love with Hangisi but rarely find one in a small size.

BTW: I'm usually a 5 in Aus sizing, and in some brands I'm 35.5 in EURO sizing.
Will these sz 36 pre-owned satin hangisi be stretched too much to fit me?

Thank you again.


----------



## girl101ln

Hello,
I am new and I hope this is the right place, otherwise I am deeply sorry.
Recently purchased this item, I have a couple leather goods but this is my first chanel canvas. Looks and feel a little inferior but is that because its a seasonal not classic item? Could not find any web photo to reference back...Any advice would be greatly appreciated!
Link:http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=321094268979&index=9&nav=WATCHING&nid=89019198609


----------



## 336

Can someone help with these Manolo Hangisi?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/22120954...WAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_550wt_702

There's something a bit off about them...


----------



## Luxeaholic

Hi! I'm a newbie here and hope to get some opinions about these YSLTribtoo's I bought from eBay. There is something a bit off about these shoes to me, but they feel authentic...help,please!

Listing has ended, but here is some info:

*Listing*: 221197704157

*Seller*: lacouturelover

*Link*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...ack-Tribtoo-Tribute-Black-Platforms-RARE-35-5
/221197704157?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3380691bdd&nma=true&si=UqUKiDXe4Kpfn7Qwt7lDodMADjI%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## laChristineD

Can someone help me authenticate these Ferragamo Shoes please?


Item Name: Authentic Salvatore Ferragamo Navy Blue Leather Signature Bow Pumps 5B
Item Number: 251255456778
Seller: rednosereindeer
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251255456778

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Vling13

Hi! I'm new to this but I've heard wonderful things about this forum regarding authenticating items!  I'm considering a rather large purchase and would love some help; all items are from the same seller, is this person reputable? There is not much feedback!  Thanks for any help, it is much appreciated! 

Ebay Seller: miloandlia12
Items:

GIVENCHY HEELS: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-pi...95791?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item417218b3ef


LANVIN HEELS:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-LANVIN-...95786?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item417218b3ea

NICOLE BRUNDAGE HEELS( does anyone know anything about this designer?):
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Nicole-...95789?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item417218b3ed


I've made an offer for all three and have been proposed a counteroffer; it's a substantial sum for a thrifty girl like me so any help would be great!  Also, how do I know if I have an answer to this post? Do I just regularly check the thread? Sorry, I'm a newbie!


----------



## Kayapo97

Luxeaholic said:


> Hi! I'm a newbie here and hope to get some opinions about these YSLTribtoo's I bought from eBay. There is something a bit off about these shoes to me, but they feel authentic...help,please!
> 
> Listing has ended, but here is some info:
> 
> *Listing*: 221197704157
> 
> *Seller*: lacouturelover
> 
> *Link*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...ack-Tribtoo-Tribute-Black-Platforms-RARE-35-5
> /221197704157?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3380691bdd&nma=true&si=UqUKiDXe4Kpfn7Qwt7lDodMADjI%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



Not an expert but the picture of that stitching of the insole is terrible, looks like either someone has had extra padding put in and re-stitched by a cobbler.


----------



## Kayapo97

336 said:


> Can someone help with these Manolo Hangisi?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/22120954...WAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_550wt_702
> 
> There's something a bit off about them...



A bit odd someone has had a rubber sole added whilst appear to have had very little wear (from heel tips). Some people do do this straight off from purchase as the leather soles are thin, but odd they should then sell them.Would need better pictures to really tell. They problem is their are so many fakes of this design on ebay. Did they come with original box etc?


----------



## Luxeaholic

Kayapo97 said:


> Not an expert but the picture of that stitching of the insole is terrible, looks like either someone has had extra padding put in and re-stitched by a cobbler.


Thanks for the input! I didn't even notice the stitching/padding discrepancy. The seller swears these are authentic and purchased from Saks, so I don't think she'll refund me without further explanation...any YSL experts out there? Your advice would be most helpful!


----------



## dpham08

Item name: Prada Bow flats
 Please authenticate! Any help is super appreciated


----------



## MissNano

Could you lovely ladies please authenticate this pair of Lanvin flats? Thank you so very much!


----------



## spankiefrankie

Hello! I need help authenticating these shoes. I found them today at Buffalo Exchange.


----------



## flipout

Can anyone please authenticate these shoes?

Item: Chanel Patent Cap Toe Stretch Flats With Ruffle Trim.  Sz 38
Listing number: 281088463932
Seller: trendy_girl1017
Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-Patent-Cap-Toe-Stretch-Flats-With-Ruffle-Trim-Sz-38-/281088463932?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item41722d94  3c
Comments: I understand that there aren't that many close up pics.


----------



## icydipndots

Item: Prada pink ivory sequined slingback peep toe
 Listing number: 121074312963 
Seller: successdress
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121074312963&ssPageName=ADME:X:BOCOR:US:1123

Comments: I received a counter offer and need to respond in 48 hours. thanks!


----------



## Timbermiss

Please can you authenticate for me? Also do you know the style name?

Thank you in advance, much appreciated x

Item: *Jimmy Choo Black Glitter Fabric Stiletto, 4UK , 37.*
Listing number: 321103406892 
Seller: becauseido
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321103406892?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## marvalous

Can someone please authenticate these CL Very Prives for me? Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...922&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=261195360211&


----------



## wannaprada

marvalous said:


> Can someone please authenticate these CL Very Prives for me? Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...922&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=261195360211&
> 
> View attachment 2137138
> View attachment 2137137
> 
> View attachment 2137139
> 
> View attachment 2137143



The interior of the shoes look bad to me. As if someone removed and then put back in the leather lining. I recommend you post in the CL Authenticate thread to receive a more definitive answer.


----------



## marvalous

Thanks wannaprada'


----------



## Kayapo97

Luxeaholic said:


> Thanks for the input! I didn't even notice the stitching/padding discrepancy. The seller swears these are authentic and purchased from Saks, so I don't think she'll refund me without further explanation...any YSL experts out there? Your advice would be most helpful!



Have you looked through this thread to compare?

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/modelling-ysl-tribtoos-were-back-512011.html


----------



## johnnyrocket144

Can anyone tell me what to look for when authenticating manolos?



Thanks!


----------



## icecreamom

Hi ladies, this one ends in an hour, any help will be appreciated. 

Item: Jimmy Choo black cage sandals
Listing number: 190821990252
Seller: *alic4237* 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/190821990252?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


----------



## Kayapo97

johnnyrocket144 said:


> Can anyone tell me what to look for when authenticating manolos?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



At simple level check the box is right. 
With the shoes check the label looks right, spelling and how it is placed in the shoe ( a number of variations to look for)

then it is really down to knowing the quality of his shoes. When you know Manolo shoes fakes are quite easy to spot.

If you are using ebay or similar it is frequently awash with fakes of popular styles so I would tend to avoid those.


----------



## johnnyrocket144

Kayapo97 said:


> At simple level check the box is right.
> With the shoes check the label looks right, spelling and how it is placed in the shoe ( a number of variations to look for)
> 
> then it is really down to knowing the quality of his shoes. When you know Manolo shoes fakes are quite easy to spot.
> 
> If you are using ebay or similar it is frequently awash with fakes of popular styles so I would tend to avoid those.


 

Thanks.  I was thinking about looking for some on ebay, but not a popular style (I never go for popular styles/colors of any brand on ebay because I'm concerned about fakes).

I have 4 pairs from the official Manolo sample sale in NYC, which are obviously very well made, all leather, high quality materials, so I know what to look for.  I'm just worried about the potential for high-quality fakes and me not being able to tell the difference.  I guess the question is then are there any high-quality fakes that I should be concerned about?


----------



## Lyn2005

Okay, so I caved and purchased some shoes. Could a Manolo Blahnik expert provide me with an opinion? There are 2 pairs, both are in my possession. The first pair is a brown vintage pair of pumps. I was told that they are very vintage, which may explain the different markings and fabric tag? 

Thank you for your time


----------



## Lyn2005

And... the 2nd pair of shoes. These ones the seller said was a newer style and non-vintage. Many thanks, I am just starting with collecting Manolo's shoes, and I pulled the trigger without asking first. Oops.


----------



## Hed Kandi

Hello experts, 

Need your advice on these. I was a bit too trigger happy and didnt have time to get it authenticated. Thanks in advance. 

Item: 
*Authentic Prada Court shoes - Black Patent - 36*

Item number: 140948358562
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-Prada-Court-shoes-Black-Patent-36-/140948358562?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=sYY2846bAHF%252FlHKY1Yk8OSHvBBI%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_234wt_1255


----------



## audreylita

Lyn2005 said:


> Okay, so I caved and purchased some shoes. Could a Manolo Blahnik expert provide me with an opinion? There are 2 pairs, both are in my possession. The first pair is a brown vintage pair of pumps. I was told that they are very vintage, which may explain the different markings and fabric tag?
> 
> Thank you for your time



Yes that is the older MB tag, I still have some shoes with this tag.  These are both authentic Manolo Blahnik shoes in my opinion.


----------



## Luxeaholic

Kayapo97 said:


> Have you looked through this thread to compare?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/modelling-ysl-tribtoos-were-back-512011.html


Thanks for the suggestion! I have looked through it, but couldn't find any pics to help authenticate these particular Tribtoo's. I'll keep looking...


----------



## howgingerly

Hi guys! I recently purchased a pair of vintage Chanel's but I'm afraid they are not authentic. The inside stamp of Chanel looks off and the size says 6 instead of 36. I would like someone to confirm so I can get back to the seller. Thank you!!


----------



## Lyn2005

audreylita said:


> Yes that is the older MB tag, I still have some shoes with this tag.  These are both authentic Manolo Blahnik shoes in my opinion.



Thank you so very much again Audreylita! *hugs* You always come to my rescue! I will send these off to the cobbler to be cleaned and polished right away


----------



## Timbermiss

Any chance someone could authenticate for me?  Thanks



Timbermiss said:


> Please can you authenticate for me? Also do you know the style name?
> 
> Thank you in advance, much appreciated x
> 
> Item: *Jimmy Choo Black Glitter Fabric Stiletto, 4UK , 37.*
> Listing number: 321103406892
> Seller: becauseido
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321103406892?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## aileengarcia

Hi guys I'm really panicking because I bought these shoes at a consignment store. I paid a good chunk of money for them to be fake. The store said they were authentic. However, after inspecting them I just don't think they are real. I have emailed the store to see if I can get a refund, but I haven't heard from them yet. 

The stamp at the at the bottom of the shoe just looks fishy. I'm not sure I'm just panicking since I paid too much for them because I thought they were authentic. They did not come with a shoe box or duster. 

Please, please let me know what you guys think. Thanks a bunches!!!!!!!


----------



## esmarelda

Hi, can someone please Authenticate these shoes for me. Thanks

1) http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Black...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

2)http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Shoes...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## quackedup

aileengarcia said:


> Hi guys I'm really panicking because I bought these shoes at a consignment store. I paid a good chunk of money for them to be fake. The store said they were authentic. However, after inspecting them I just don't think they are real. I have emailed the store to see if I can get a refund, but I haven't heard from them yet.
> 
> The stamp at the at the bottom of the shoe just looks fishy. I'm not sure I'm just panicking since I paid too much for them because I thought they were authentic. They did not come with a shoe box or duster.
> 
> Please, please let me know what you guys think. Thanks a bunches!!!!!!!



These are fake. the sides/platform and the inner lining are very badly done.
Get your money back!


----------



## mlh223

JIMMY CHOO PINK & GRAY SNAKE PRINT PEEPTOE PLATFORM SLINGBACK PUMPS Sz 37
321105790703
carowed080108 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/321105790703?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## needloub

Could someone authenticate this Miu Miu pair?
Item Name: Miu Miu by Prada black patent double banded platform bootie
Item Number: 120802455006
Seller: red.sole.and.more
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/120802455006?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks in advance...


----------



## TheMoustaches

Just saw this pair of Miu Miu pumps on a blog. Cant seem to find this particular model anywhere else on the internet. 

Are these shoes fake? Do you ladies know which season it's from? Maybe you know an online  store that still carries them? The only store that I could find was http://www.eleganza.nl/dames/miu miu/ but I thought it was a bit weird that no one else sells it.


----------



## swimmergirl1973

HI There
Please can you authenticate these Manola Blahniks
[URL="[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/1973temple/media/DSC_0013-43.jpg.html][IMG]http://i1222.photobucket.com/albums/dd483/1973temple/DSC_0013-43.jpg[/IMG][/URL]"][URL="[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/1973temple/media/DSC_0014-35.jpg.html][IMG]http://i1222.photobucket.com/albums/dd483/1973temple/DSC_0014-35.jpg[/IMG][/URL]"][URL="[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/1973temple/media/DSC_0015-27.jpg.html][IMG]http://i1222.photobucket.com/albums/dd483/1973temple/DSC_0015-27.jpg[/IMG][/URL]"][URL="[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/1973temple/media/DSC_0016-30.jpg.html][IMG]http://i1222.photobucket.com/albums/dd483/1973temple/DSC_0016-30.jpg[/IMG][/URL]"][URL="[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/1973temple/media/DSC_0017-31.jpg.html][IMG]http://i1222.photobucket.com/albums/dd483/1973temple/DSC_0017-31.jpg[/IMG][/URL]"][URL="[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/1973temple/media/DSC_0018-25.jpg.html][IMG]http://i1222.photobucket.com/albums/dd483/1973temple/DSC_0018-25.jpg[/IMG][/URL]"][URL="<a href="http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/1973temple/media/DSC_0019-23.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1222.photobucket.com/albums/dd483/1973temple/DSC_0019-23.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC_0019-23.jpg"/></a>"][URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/1973temple/media/DSC_0012-53.jpg.html]
	
[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]
Thank you in advance for your help


----------



## mgwserver

Can anyone tell me if these Manolo Blahniks are authentic:

Item Name: women's shoes, manolo blahnik, 42, red, patent leather
Item Number: 271192040151
Seller: 404patasia 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271192040151

and these as well

Item Name: Manolo Blahnik BB Blush Patent Leather Pumps Sz. 42 $595 NEW
Item Number: 330909548981 		 
Seller: staplefind
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/330909548981

Thanks!


----------



## audreylita

swimmergirl1973 said:


> HI There
> Please can you authenticate these Manola Blahniks
> [URL="[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/1973temple/media/DSC_0013-43.jpg.html][IMG]http://i1222.photobucket.com/albums/dd483/1973temple/DSC_0013-43.jpg[/IMG][/URL]"][URL="[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/1973temple/media/DSC_0014-35.jpg.html][IMG]http://i1222.photobucket.com/albums/dd483/1973temple/DSC_0014-35.jpg[/IMG][/URL]"][URL="[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/1973temple/media/DSC_0015-27.jpg.html][IMG]http://i1222.photobucket.com/albums/dd483/1973temple/DSC_0015-27.jpg[/IMG][/URL]"][URL="[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/1973temple/media/DSC_0016-30.jpg.html][IMG]http://i1222.photobucket.com/albums/dd483/1973temple/DSC_0016-30.jpg[/IMG][/URL]"][URL="[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/1973temple/media/DSC_0017-31.jpg.html][IMG]http://i1222.photobucket.com/albums/dd483/1973temple/DSC_0017-31.jpg[/IMG][/URL]"][URL="[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/1973temple/media/DSC_0018-25.jpg.html][IMG]http://i1222.photobucket.com/albums/dd483/1973temple/DSC_0018-25.jpg[/IMG][/URL]"][URL="<a href="http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/1973temple/media/DSC_0019-23.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1222.photobucket.com/albums/dd483/1973temple/DSC_0019-23.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC_0019-23.jpg"/></a>"][URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/1973temple/media/DSC_0012-53.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]
> Thank you in advance for your help



They appear to be real in my opinion.


----------



## audreylita

mgwserver said:


> Can anyone tell me if these Manolo Blahniks are authentic:
> 
> Item Name: women's shoes, manolo blahnik, 42, red, patent leather
> Item Number: 271192040151
> Seller: 404patasia
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271192040151
> 
> and these as well
> 
> Item Name: Manolo Blahnik BB Blush Patent Leather Pumps Sz. 42 $595 NEW
> Item Number: 330909548981
> Seller: staplefind
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/330909548981
> 
> Thanks!


 

The first photo of the BB's appears to be a stock photo.  The Manolo Blahnik tag has a line through it which likely indicates they were purchased at a sale.  The sole also appears to be less than perfect.  If you're looking for shoes like this then you should go for them, the issues are really minor.  

This, considering the fact that they are advertised as new.


----------



## mgwserver

audreylita said:


> The first photo of the BB's appears to be a stock photo.  The Manolo Blahnik tag has a line through it which likely indicates they were purchased at a sale.  The sole also appears to be less than perfect.  If you're looking for shoes like this then you should go for them, the issues are really minor.
> 
> This, considering the fact that they are advertised as new.


Thanks for your advice on the BBs, audreylita! Do you feel the shoes in the first ebay listing (sold by 404patasia) are authentic? Thanks for you help in advance.


----------



## audreylita

mgwserver said:


> Thanks for your advice on the BBs, audreylita! Do you feel the shoes in the first ebay listing (sold by 404patasia) are authentic? Thanks for you help in advance.



Likely.   It would have nice if they'd put up a profile shot of the shoe and a better picture of the sole.


----------



## quackedup

needloub said:


> Could someone authenticate this Miu Miu pair?
> Item Name: Miu Miu by Prada black patent double banded platform bootie
> Item Number: 120802455006
> Seller: red.sole.and.more
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/120802455006?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks in advance...



These appear to be authentic.


----------



## needloub

quackedup said:


> These appear to be authentic.



Thank you!


----------



## citylicious

Hello, could you please authenticate these Prada pumps

Item name: Prada platform pumps
Item number: 130890014674
Seller: arielestreasures
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Platf...14674?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1e79a71fd2

Thank you!!


----------



## sedgewick

Do you guys think these are real? I'm not sure.....
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-Beau...55559?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item417285f3c7

Thanks


----------



## remotecontrol

Sorry - double post


----------



## weiyux3

Item name: Women's BALENCIAGA Black Loafers/Pumps NIB W/ Dustbag Sz 37 7 &#8226;CLASSIC&#8226;
Item number: 261201121964
Seller: 100kgirl
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261201121964?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Hi, could someone help me authenticate these Balenciaga pumps?
Thank you very much!


----------



## quackedup

citylicious said:


> Hello, could you please authenticate these Prada pumps
> 
> Item name: Prada platform pumps
> Item number: 130890014674
> Seller: arielestreasures
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Platf...14674?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1e79a71fd2
> 
> Thank you!!



these look to be authentic, however, i would say these shoes have been poorly treated and worn more than "only a few times".


----------



## quackedup

sedgewick said:


> Do you guys think these are real? I'm not sure.....
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-Beau...55559?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item417285f3c7
> 
> Thanks



These are fake miu mius.


----------



## citylicious

quackedup said:


> these look to be authentic, however, i would say these shoes have been poorly treated and worn more than "only a few times".



I thought the same!! Thanks so much


----------



## laChristineD

Can someone help me authenticate these Ferragamo Shoes please?


Item Name: Authentic Salvatore Ferragamo Navy Blue Leather Signature Bow Pumps 5B
Item Number: 251255456778
Seller: rednosereindeer
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251255456778

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

soulfly said:


> Hello,
> 
> If somebody has time, could they please authenticate these ugg boots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you kindly!!


I apologize for the late response. I hope you're still around. 

So far, I don't see any red flags. If you have the boots in your possession, please post pictures of the labels/tags from inside the left boot. Additionally, please post a picture of the label on the side of the box. A link to the listing is always recommended and helpful. Seeing the source, seller and seller's history gives a lot of information.


----------



## ajhong

Hello. I bought these on ebay and just got them today. can anyone tell me if they are real? I tried comparing them to my black ones i bought directly from the YSL website, but I couldn't really tell. They are different, but I don't know if they are fake.

the item number is: 200912970417

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200912970417...84.m1423.l2649

thank you!


----------



## **shoelover**

Item name: Charlotte Olympia 
Item number: 130893901061 
Seller:  egglet78 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130893901061?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Please note only 1 pic is given in the listing, therefore more pics are attached below which the seller provided. 

Thank you!!


----------



## quackedup

ajhong said:


> Hello. I bought these on ebay and just got them today. can anyone tell me if they are real? I tried comparing them to my black ones i bought directly from the YSL website, but I couldn't really tell. They are different, but I don't know if they are fake.
> 
> the item number is: 200912970417
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/200912970417...84.m1423.l2649
> 
> thank you!



from the ebay pictures, it doesnt look quite right to me.
since you have these shoes in your possession, could you post more photos?


----------



## ajhong

quackedup said:


> from the ebay pictures, it doesnt look quite right to me.
> since you have these shoes in your possession, could you post more photos?


 
ok, the photos are on page 421 (my next post).  I'm having a difficult time figuring out how to respond to these threads.  sorry!!  thanks for your help!!


----------



## ajhong

Here are photos


----------



## ajhong

quackedup said:


> from the ebay pictures, it doesnt look quite
> since you have these shoes in your possession, could you post more photos?


 
Here are photoshttp://forum.purseblog.com/attachmen...p;d=1366825588http://forum.purseblog.com/attachmen...p;d=1366825600http://forum.purseblog.com/attachmen...p;d=1366825610http://forum.purseblog.com/attachmen...p;d=1366825618


----------



## **shoelover**

**shoelover** said:


> Item name: Charlotte Olympia
> Item number: 130893901061
> Seller:  egglet78
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130893901061?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Please note only 1 pic is given in the listing, therefore more pics are attached below which the seller provided.
> 
> Thank you!!



anyone? :bump:


----------



## quackedup

ajhong said:


> Here are photoshttp://forum.purseblog.com/attachmen...p;d=1366825588http://forum.purseblog.com/attachmen...p;d=1366825600http://forum.purseblog.com/attachmen...p;d=1366825610http://forum.purseblog.com/attachmen...p;d=1366825618



my opinion is that these do not look right.
The heel (too rounded) and the platform/pitch (too curvy) do not look right.
I am inclined to say these are not authentic.

If anyone else can chime in and offer their opinion as well


----------



## **shoelover**

quackedup said:


> my opinion is that these do not look right.
> The heel (too rounded) and the platform/pitch (too curvy) do not look right.
> I am inclined to say these are not authentic.
> 
> If anyone else can chime in and offer their opinion as well



I agree these aren't authentic, too round at the toe end and the heel height with the pitch look too steep. I've compared them to a pair I own.


----------



## ajhong

quackedup said:


> my opinion is that these do not look right.
> The heel (too rounded) and the platform/pitch (too curvy) do not look right.
> I am inclined to say these are not authentic.
> 
> If anyone else can chime in and offer their opinion as well


 

thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## AlwysSublime

Item name: Prada flats
Seller id: local, high-end second-hand seller
URL: http://www.flickr.com/photos/14107715@N04/sets/72157633339047109/

The Prada logo on the insole is there... just rubbed off a bit. I can provide more pictures if necessary. Thank you!


----------



## Panic!

quackedup said:


> These look fine.
> I have Pradas with the logos facing upside down (packaged in old navy box) and right way up (in new light orange/beige box).
> If you go even older (packaged in the really old navy paper box) there is no gold logo at all.
> I would just say its due to older season and they did it upside down but its looks fine.



Thanks for the help with these!!! Can you help me with these? 










































I noticed a couple different things with these compared to mu other ones. The prada logo doesn't lay flat against the sole. And the insole near the peep toe isn't sewn in


----------



## Panic!

quackedup said:


> These look fine.
> I have Pradas with the logos facing upside down (packaged in old navy box) and right way up (in new light orange/beige box).
> If you go even older (packaged in the really old navy paper box) there is no gold logo at all.
> I would just say its due to older season and they did it upside down but its looks fine.



A couple other pictures. The right foot shoe's stitching at the front isn't exactly straight. 




















Right foot 






Left foot





Right foot


----------



## quackedup

^ Panic!, these look authentic to me... just probably not the best made one.

About the off stitching on the right, i think the person who made them got tired and slipped 
The gold logo on the left foot looks like has come loose or it originally wasnt tight enough, as i can see an imprint of the 'P' on the leather underneath
Sometimes they are perfect, sometimes they are too tight, sometimes they accidently attach them slightly crooked as well. I have a pair where they originally pressed it on crooked then re-attached it straight - i can see the crooked 'P' imprint on the sole 

And none of my Prada's stitch the insole at the front either.


----------



## princess8642

Hi there 

Just wondering if these adorable ysl pumps are real can some one please authenticate for me


----------



## Panic!

quackedup said:


> ^ Panic!, these look authentic to me... just probably not the best made one.
> 
> About the off stitching on the right, i think the person who made them got tired and slipped
> The gold logo on the left foot looks like has come loose or it originally wasnt tight enough, as i can see an imprint of the 'P' on the leather underneath
> Sometimes they are perfect, sometimes they are too tight, sometimes they accidently attach them slightly crooked as well. I have a pair where they originally pressed it on crooked then re-attached it straight - i can see the crooked 'P' imprint on the sole
> 
> And none of my Prada's stitch the insole at the front either.



Thank you so much!!! You are so much help!


----------



## Luxeaholic

Hi all! I want to purchase these Louboutin's from eBay, but would like your expert opinions beforehand. Here is the info:

Link to listing:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/171025552707?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

eBay Seller:  kitkwakwing

Item no:  171025552707

Item name:  NIB Authentic Christian Louboutin Bella Peacock Ankle Heels 120mm $865 Size 36

These look pretty similar to a pair I own, but just for peace of mind, can anyone help?


----------



## tamburger

Luxeaholic said:


> Hi all! I want to purchase these Louboutin's from eBay, but would like your expert opinions beforehand. Here is the info:
> 
> Link to listing:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/171025552707?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> eBay Seller:  kitkwakwing
> 
> Item no:  171025552707
> 
> Item name:  NIB Authentic Christian Louboutin Bella Peacock Ankle Heels 120mm $865 Size 36
> 
> These look pretty similar to a pair I own, but just for peace of mind, can anyone help?



You'll probably get a quicker response if you post this in the Loubouton subforum--in their authentication thread.


----------



## Luxeaholic

tamburger said:


> You'll probably get a quicker response if you post this in the Loubouton subforum--in their authentication thread.


Great, thanks! I'll try my luck there if I don't get a response.


----------



## bowsandmacarons

Please authenticate these Jimmy Choos!

Item: Jimmy Choo Gerda
Listing Number: 281092250872
Seller: paniaguamike
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jimmy-Choo-...BHmBP1Udo7r5MoQfISM0c%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## pmoney

Hi There!

Can someone please help authenticate these?

Item Name: Manolo Blahnik shoes

Item Number: 130895803389
Seller: emsjenn2011
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/130895803389?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## fashion16

Bought these one eBay and they fit differently than the ones in tries on in the store. I feel like the vamp is cut higher, the sides are higher (not as low cut) and there is less toe cleavage than a pair i tried on in a store before.Thanks in advance.


----------



## princess8642

princess8642 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Just wondering if these adorable ysl pumps are real can some one please authenticate for me


 

not sure if any one can see this as I am new to this site sorry lol


----------



## fashion16

princess8642 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Just wondering if these adorable ysl pumps are real can some one please authenticate for me



Real


----------



## jaf76

Hi! I am new to Tory Burch shoes and was wondering if someone here could authenticate these two pair of Eddies for me. I would greatly appreciate it!!!!Sorry that the post is so picture heavy. I was not sure how to resize.


























Thanks in advance for your help!!


----------



## FashionGuru1988

I recently bought these Chanel Flats and I believe they are authentic but thought I should double check. She said she bought them from the Neimen Marcus Outlet in Austin, TX. Thanks in advance! 

Item: Preowned Classic CHANEL Metallic Tweed Ballet Flats 36/6 
Item Number: 221218083557 
Seller:  abt117psu
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Preowned-Classic-CHANEL-Metallic-Tweed-Ballet-Flats-36-6-/221218083557?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=Va4%252FqqoyTsM0cZy%252BxQsLKHqoIKI%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## princess8642

fashion16 said:


> Real


 
THANKING YOU SO MUCH 

does any one else agree ??


----------



## princess8642

princess8642 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Just wondering if these adorable ysl pumps are real can some one please authenticate for me


 
?


----------



## mariascala

Loving these tory's and was wondering if you guys thought they were authentic! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/321119837448?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

mariascala said:


> Loving these tory's and was wondering if you guys thought they were authentic!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321119837448?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks!


I can't authenticate Tory Burch shoes but knowing how highly faked the brand is, I have a comment on the seller,  		mashispoy and her feedback. 

With very low feedback, most being as a buyer of 99-cent items from Hong Kong/China and a recent neutral feedback indicating an alleged sale of fake Nikes, if I were a buyer, I'd hit the back button. 

Although according to ebay, seller sold 10 (total) pairs of Nikes in two listings of 5-qty each, only 2 feedbacks have been left, one of which states that they're fake. I'm not comfortable with the quantity of sneakers that the seller has sold. 

http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...sspagename=VIP:feedback&ftab=FeedbackAsSeller


----------



## FashionGuru1988

FashionGuru1988 said:


> I recently bought these Chanel Flats and I believe they are authentic but thought I should double check. She said she bought them from the Neimen Marcus Outlet in Austin, TX. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Preowned Classic CHANEL Metallic Tweed Ballet Flats 36/6
> Item Number: 221218083557
> Seller:  abt117psu
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Preowned-Classic-CHANEL-Metallic-Tweed-Ballet-Flats-36-6-/221218083557?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=Va4%252FqqoyTsM0cZy%252BxQsLKHqoIKI%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Bump. Would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## laurenchristie

Item: Chanel flats two tone cap toe
Listing number: 321120555405
Seller: crockerm92
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MakeTrack=true
Comments: So I was previously the highest bidder for these shoes, lost them and then they went back up the next day. I really like them but I've been burned by ebay before and now I'm suspicious.


----------



## lofallinve

Hello! 
Newbie here and I wanted to know if anyone could authenticate these. They look real but I'd still like a second opinion. The incline on the sole looks legit but something about the shape is off. But it could just be my paranoia. Thanks. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181135511243?redirect=mobile


----------



## BeenBurned

laurenchristie said:


> Item: Chanel flats two tone cap toe
> Listing number: 321120555405
> Seller: crockerm92
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-Ball...-New-100-Authentic-Size-36-6-US-/321120555405
> Comments: So I was previously the highest bidder for these shoes, lost them and then they went back up the next day. I really like them but I've been burned by ebay before and now I'm suspicious.


Your link doesn't work. I fixed it in this response:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-Ball...-New-100-Authentic-Size-36-6-US-/321120555405

I can't authenticate them so wait for someone who knows Chanel shoes for that.

I'm guessing that the original buyer didn't pay for them. The original listing ended on May 1 and they were relisted on May 4.  

 I'd email the seller and ask why she relisted.  This is the previous listing: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-Ball...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## AlwysSublime

AlwysSublime said:


> Item name: Prada flats
> Seller id: local, high-end second-hand seller
> URL: http://www.flickr.com/photos/14107715@N04/sets/72157633339047109/
> 
> The Prada logo on the insole is there... just rubbed off a bit. I can provide more pictures if necessary. Thank you!


Bump! Not sure if anyone one here authenticates Prada? They are a few years old, too....


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Hello! Would you kindly authenticate these Valentino's? While the Valentino stamp on the sole looks authentic - I'm really thrown off by the "235" sizing. Weird!
Thank you!

Item: Valentino
ID#: 261211505765
Seller: 1breadprincess
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261211505765?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## quackedup

Zoe Bradley said:


> Hello! Would you kindly authenticate these Valentino's? While the Valentino stamp on the sole looks authentic - I'm really thrown off by the "235" sizing. Weird!
> Thank you!
> 
> Item: Valentino
> ID#: 261211505765
> Seller: 1breadprincess
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261211505765?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



fake valentinos
in the details box she has Brand:  											  											 												"Handmade"
and no mention of Valentino in her description
235 is probably the japanese/asian sizing convention i.e. 23.5cm


----------



## Zoe Bradley

quackedup said:


> fake valentinos
> in the details box she has Brand:  											  											 												"Handmade"
> and no mention of Valentino in her description
> 235 is probably the japanese/asian sizing convention i.e. 23.5cm



Much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Hi Ladies! I just purchased these for my sister's wedding. Would you kindly authenticate? Many thanks!

Item name: Jimmy Choo Diva Sandal
Item #: 281104713489
Seller id: cristo832012
URL: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281104713489


----------



## emma_

Hi everyone 

I bought these from a consignment store and just want to make sure they are authentic. I don't even think they are fake lanvin flats, but just want to make sure!  

They didn't come with a box or any tags etc. I have attached some photos to this post! please let me know if you need anymore photos!

Ps. Sorry about the quality of the photos - they were taken on my iPhone.


----------



## Wildflower22

Item: Auth YSL Yves Saint Laurent Black Tribtoo' Leather Platform Pump 37.5/7-7.5
Item #: 151027110905
Seller: lulublue717
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-YSL-Yv...10905?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2329ead3f9


Thank you!


----------



## reddishpink

Hye, 
can someone authenticate these shoes. I have bought it but havent paid it yet..
And may i know the difference between the ferragamo stamp on the sole with the current ones? 

Name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Damenschuhe Pumps *Gr.37 *Leder*braun*wie neu
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/350785918775?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
Seller: gari2809
Item Number: 350785918775

Thanks!


----------



## qtasngurl

can someone please authenticate this pair of Charlotte Olympia? thank you!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Charlotte-o...82614?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27d2bf62f6


----------



## quackedup

Wildflower22 said:


> Item: Auth YSL Yves Saint Laurent Black Tribtoo' Leather Platform Pump 37.5/7-7.5
> Item #: 151027110905
> Seller: lulublue717
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-YSL-Yv...10905?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2329ead3f9
> 
> 
> Thank you!



these look ok


----------



## CallMeSteph

Hi ladies! Do these shoes look authentic to you? Thank you!

Authentic Chanel Tan & Black Toe Classic Pumps Sz 35.5
 pbensignor
140976346233
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140976346233?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## audreylita

CallMeSteph said:


> Hi ladies! Do these shoes look authentic to you? Thank you!
> 
> Authentic Chanel Tan & Black Toe Classic Pumps Sz 35.5
> pbensignor
> 140976346233
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/140976346233?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



I'm not an expert on Chanel platform shoes but the innersole looks a little peculiar.  As do the innersoles of the other listings by this seller.  The innersoles on all my designer shoes, including Chanel and Louboutin's as shown, lay perfectly flat and precisely cut.


----------



## Nastja

Hi! Would somebody be so kind and advise on these: http://www.ebay.co.ukhttp://www.eba...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 

I will be very grateful. Thank you.


----------



## BeenBurned

Nastja said:


> Hi! Would somebody be so kind and advise on these: http://www.ebay.co.ukhttp://www.eba...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> I will be very grateful. Thank you.


Your link doesn't work. Here's the listing:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/16101748883...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=161017488830&_rdc=1


----------



## CallMeSteph

audreylita said:


> I'm not an expert on Chanel platform shoes but the innersole looks a little peculiar.  As do the innersoles of the other listings by this seller.  The innersoles on all my designer shoes, including Chanel and Louboutin's as shown, lay perfectly flat and precisely cut.



Thank you!


----------



## mgwserver

Can someone please authenticate these Giuseppe Zanotti heels? Thank you in advance!

Item name: GIUSEPPE ZANOTTI DESIGNS SHOES HEELS PUMPS BURGUNDY CROCO ITALY 41 10 $595
Item#: 221218032711
Seller: donnagur1
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221218032711


----------



## mgwserver

Can someone please authenticate these 2 pairs of Prada shoes? Thanks in advance!

Item Name: Prada soft warm beige high paten leather pump size 41 made in Italy
Listing number: 120838517166
Seller ID: polina444
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/120838517166

Item Name: **Stunning scalloped Prada dress shoes sz 41 italian or us 11 ,with box **
Listing number: 251276227195
Seller ID: pattymarket*
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251276227195


----------



## sapphiresun

Could someone please help me authenticate these shoes? They are a 36.5 Jimmy Choo Crown. She said she only wore them once, and they have 2 small scratches on the platform (which is circled in red on one of the pictures.) 

What do you guys think?! I want these shoes for my wedding, but I'm wondering if I just suck it up and buy them brand new, or if this seems like a good deal. She wants $250, but now said ash wants $275.


----------



## nnkim

Can someone please help me authenticate these pair of Isabel Marant sneakers. They are so highly replicated that it's hard to tell the difference. Thank you in advance!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-ISABEL-MARANT-BOSTON-PYTHON-BLACK-SHOES-SNEAKERS-37-/281109193413


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

sapphiresun said:


> Could someone please help me authenticate these shoes? They are a 36.5 Jimmy Choo Crown. She said she only wore them once, and they have 2 small scratches on the platform (which is circled in red on one of the pictures.)
> 
> What do you guys think?! I want these shoes for my wedding, but I'm wondering if I just suck it up and buy them brand new, or if this seems like a good deal. She wants $250, but now said ash wants $275.



they look good to me. i dont have any Choo but my mom does have a couple of pairs so


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

mgwserver said:


> Can someone please authenticate these 2 pairs of Prada shoes? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Prada soft warm beige high paten leather pump size 41 made in Italy
> Listing number: 120838517166
> Seller ID: polina444
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/120838517166
> 
> Item Name: **Stunning scalloped Prada dress shoes sz 41 italian or us 11 ,with box **
> Listing number: 251276227195
> Seller ID: pattymarket*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251276227195



the second pair is authentic


----------



## mgwserver

shoesshoeshoes said:


> the second pair is authentic


Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## mitosis

Have had my eye on these Dries van noten pumps for a while now, but not sure if they're real. If anyone could help I would be really grateful!

Item name: New Auth Dries Van Noten Leather Woven Pumps Shoes Heels sz 5.5 us 35.5 eu
Seller: duckgoose*
Item no.: 230970670091

http://www.ebay.com/itm/230970670091?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


----------



## mgwserver

Can someone please authenticate these Manolo Blahniks? Thanks for your time!

Item Name: Manolo Blahnik 0413ZS359 White Heels Slings Women Shoes 42 $595
Listing number: 161028906374
Seller ID: discountdesignerwarehouse
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161028906374


----------



## mgwserver

Can someone please authenticate these Prada shoes? Thanks for your time in advance!

Item Name: BRAND NEW Prada Leather Brown Bow Pump Heels 41.5 (with box)
Listing number: 321126950017
Seller ID: jackiesd2012
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321126950017


----------



## Kayapo97

mgwserver said:


> Can someone please authenticate these Manolo Blahniks? Thanks for your time!
> 
> Item Name: Manolo Blahnik 0413ZS359 White Heels Slings Women Shoes 42 $595
> Listing number: 161028906374
> Seller ID: discountdesignerwarehouse
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161028906374



Something does not look right about the label? slightly blue?


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

mgwserver said:


> Can someone please authenticate these Prada shoes? Thanks for your time in advance!
> 
> Item Name: BRAND NEW Prada Leather Brown Bow Pump Heels 41.5 (with box)
> Listing number: 321126950017
> Seller ID: jackiesd2012
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321126950017



authentic


----------



## mgwserver

shoesshoeshoes said:


> authentic


Thanks a bunch, shoesshoeshoes!


----------



## mgwserver

Kayapo97 said:


> Something does not look right about the label? slightly blue?


Kayapo97, is saw this too and I'm inquiring with the seller about this...


----------



## nnkim

Can someone please help me authenticate these Isabel Marant Betty? Thank you!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/rare-ISABEL...bby-beckett-wedge-sneaker-37-65-/261218585543


----------



## happybox1990

Hello there,

Please help me with this Roger Vivier pumps, many thanks to you! Love you.

Please ignore the box and the tissue from RV, they are for my other authentic RV shoes.

And my concerns raise from the writing way of the RV logo on the sole, I never saw such a writing way to do the RV logo, and the logo on the sole of right shoe is different from the left shoe.

Thank you so much.


----------



## happybox1990

continues the last thread, thanks


----------



## happybox1990

continues, thanks

Please ignore the original box and tissue from Roger Vivier, all from my other authentic roger vivier shoes.


----------



## mgwserver

Can someone please authenticate these Manolo Blahniks? Thanks for your time in advance!

Item Name: MANOLO BLAHNIK Dk Burgundy Classic Carolyne Slingback Pump Heels Shoes Size 12.5
Listing number: 370819359316
Seller ID: miss_golightly*
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/370819359316

Item Name: MANOLO BLAHNIK Shoes Heels Pumps Navy Blue Linen Size 42 EUC 11.5 -12
Listing number: 151049041381
Seller ID: apparels_of_pauline
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151049041381


----------



## bobolo

Hello everyone 
I found theses YSl sandals and I need your valuable opinions please 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290906114420?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Seller : simonesato (18242 
Item number:290906114420


thanks so much


----------



## ypph

Hi

Can someone authenticate these YSL tribtoo pumps for me pls?

http://www.thestyleset.com/aspx/product.aspx?pid=327&pn=Tribtoo Pump Black&s=n#


----------



## ypph

Hi

Can someone authenticate these YSL tribtoo pumps?
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-TRIBTOO...ack-Leather-Shoes-Authentic-NIB-/140973940635
Seller: Thehomecollection


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

ypph said:


> Hi
> 
> Can someone authenticate these YSL tribtoo pumps?
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-TRIBTOO...ack-Leather-Shoes-Authentic-NIB-/140973940635
> Seller: Thehomecollection



the pictures shown seem authentic but i think you should require some "real life pictture"? the seller could have taken the picture from elsewhere.


----------



## ypph

shoesshoeshoes said:


> the pictures shown seem authentic but i think you should require some "real life pictture"? the seller could have taken the picture from elsewhere.


Many thanks. Was thinking of that too.


----------



## audreylita

mgwserver said:


> Can someone please authenticate these Manolo Blahniks? Thanks for your time in advance!
> 
> Item Name: MANOLO BLAHNIK Dk Burgundy Classic Carolyne Slingback Pump Heels Shoes Size 12.5
> Listing number: 370819359316
> Seller ID: miss_golightly*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/370819359316
> 
> Item Name: MANOLO BLAHNIK Shoes Heels Pumps Navy Blue Linen Size 42 EUC 11.5 -12
> Listing number: 151049041381
> Seller ID: apparels_of_pauline
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151049041381



Both pairs look authentic in my opinion.


----------



## mgwserver

audreylita said:


> Both pairs look authentic in my opinion.


Thanks, audreylita!


----------



## avl

What do you think about these shoes?

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/SALVATORE-FE...US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item5651b35c0b#viTabs_0

Salvatore ferragamo
Id appreciate if a couple of authenticators runs by these and give thier opinions.
id hate to own fake stuff even if its cheap!


----------



## ceeli

hi can you please take a look at these* isabel marant bobbys*? i know the box in the picture isn't the right one. she said she didn't have the box for these. thanks and i appreciate it!


----------



## Nolia

*Item name: Casadei shoes women pink patent leather size 6 made in italy*​*Item#: 111059640374
Seller: **toninocalzature*
*Link: **http://www.ebay.ca/itm/111059640374?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_1234wt_904*

*Comments: I just purchased these, please help me authenticate them before I pay.  Thanks in advance!! *


----------



## denton

Hi all:

What do you think about these Prada flame shoes? I've already received them and have compared them against other flame shoes we own. I don't see any significant differences except one big one: they don't say 'made in Italy' on the sole. 

This seller ships from Italy so I was wondering if the 'made in Italy' doesn't get put on the shoe for the local Italian market. 

Item name: RARE Women PRADA Vernice sandals Runway Flame Cadillac Black 39 IT 8.5 US NEW
Item Number: 130912989898
Seller:  fashionacado 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Women-PRADA-Vernice-sandals-Runway-Flame-Cadillac-Black-39-8-5-US-NEW-/130912989898

Thanks for looking!


----------



## ShaneF

Hi,
Please authenticate these Manolos. Thank you
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MANOLO-BLAH...01188?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item51ad479784


----------



## audreylita

ShaneF said:


> Hi,
> Please authenticate these Manolos. Thank you
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MANOLO-BLAH...01188?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item51ad479784



Authentic.  Shoes were purchased at a sale.


----------



## Lyn2005

audreylita said:


> Authentic. Shoes were purchased at a sale.


 
Hi! Do you have time to take a quick look at these for me?


----------



## Nolia

Nolia said:


> *Item name: Casadei shoes women pink patent leather size 6 made in italy*​*Item#: 111059640374
> Seller: **toninocalzature*
> *Link: **http://www.ebay.ca/itm/111059640374?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_1234wt_904*
> 
> *Comments: I just purchased these, please help me authenticate them before I pay.  Thanks in advance!! *



Nobody? It's been a week. =(


----------



## audreylita

Lyn2005 said:


> Hi! Do you have time to take a quick look at these for me?



Yes and too funny, I used to have those shoes!


----------



## ShaneF

audreylita said:


> Authentic.  Shoes were purchased at a sale.



Thanks Much!!


----------



## Lyn2005

audreylita said:


> Yes and too funny, I used to have those shoes!



Really? I love your taste, lol! They were an eBay find 

I'm hooked on exotics from Manolo 

Thanks again! *hugs*


----------



## audreylita

Lyn2005 said:


> Really? I love your taste, lol! They were an eBay find
> 
> I'm hooked on exotics from Manolo
> 
> Thanks again! *hugs*



Yes I am too.  His alligator shoes have gotten so expensive over the years that I stopped buying them.  The boutique had a sale on all gators last month so I walked out with three pairs!


----------



## Lyn2005

audreylita said:


> Yes I am too.  His alligator shoes have gotten so expensive over the years that I stopped buying them.  The boutique had a sale on all gators last month so I walked out with three pairs!



Oh my goodness! Lucky you! You are definitely my Manolo Shoe idol, lol 

Great score on the gators, one day you should post your shoe collection on your own thread in the glass slipper forum. It would be such a treat to see all the pretty Manolo's!


----------



## sirena1854

Hi, can you take a look at these, please? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-BLUE-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

I am wondering if these are authentic. The label from the Pradas came off during first time I wore them, for only 1 hour, without walking in it as I was in my car; I don't suffer from excessive feets transpiration and the weather is not hot (15 C°) but the inner label with the Prada mark peeled off, revealing that it's made in cheap cardboard with a hand written "40" on the back side, with a green pen. Enough said. What shall I think?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/19082444067...j0A=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true


----------



## audreylita

sirena1854 said:


> Hi, can you take a look at these, please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-BLUE-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> I am wondering if these are authentic. The label from the Pradas came off during first time I wore them, for only 1 hour, without walking in it as I was in my car; I don't suffer from excessive feets transpiration and the weather is not hot (15 C°) but the inner label with the Prada mark peeled off, revealing that it's made in cheap cardboard with a hand written "40" on the back side, with a green pen. Enough said. What shall I think?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/19082444067...j0A=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true



You can check out all their neutral and negative feedback on toolhaus.org


----------



## Kayapo97

Nolia said:


> Nobody? It's been a week. =(



Nolia,

They certainly look ok compared to mine, but not sure about the defects and how that will affect how they look, difficult to see in the pictures.

Nice to see someone else joining the band of Casadei blade lovers.


----------



## Nolia

Kayapo97 said:


> Nolia,
> 
> They certainly look ok compared to mine, but not sure about the defects and how that will affect how they look, difficult to see in the pictures.
> 
> Nice to see someone else joining the band of Casadei blade lovers.



Thank you! It looks like some colour was rubbed off. We'll see when I receive it. I don't usually buy/keep pink things but hopefully the defects don't throw off the shoe too much.


----------



## jocelynheng

Hi,

Can someone please help me to authenticate these Tory Burch espadrilles? Thank you so much!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321137615946?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


----------



## mlh223

GUCCI $780 Black Suede TATTOO Cork Platform Wedges 36.5
230990975295
wardrobe-ltd
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...eName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123#shId&autorefresh=true


----------



## vangiepuff

Can someone who's familar with Prada shoes tell me if these are real? I have just 3 days to file a dispute. It looks good but I want to be absolutely sure before taking to the cleaners.


----------



## beagly911

Don't know if someone can help me last minute but here it goes

Style: Jimmy Choo tan leather pumps
Seller: greenysellers
Item number: 261225230122
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jimmy-Choo-...30122?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cd23caf2a
Comments: New to Jimmy Choo, how do they size compared to Christian Louboutin?

TIA


----------



## audreylita

beagly911 said:


> Don't know if someone can help me last minute but here it goes
> 
> Style: Jimmy Choo tan leather pumps
> Seller: greenysellers
> Item number: 261225230122
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jimmy-Choo-...30122?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cd23caf2a
> Comments: New to Jimmy Choo, how do they size compared to Christian Louboutin?
> 
> TIA



Seller provides no photos.


----------



## beagly911

That's what I figured but thought I would see!  Thanks


----------



## beagly911

Trying to expand my shoe closet beyond CL's, Terre Peck and Cole Haan

Item: Jimmy Choo Logan
Seller:  dyljake1
Item number: 151056847330
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151056847330?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments:  TIA for all you help


----------



## Jagger

Hi everyone - I bought a pair of CLs via Paypal (the seller) wanted to save fees....thank god I sent as "goods" so I have recourse through Paypal but they are BEYOND FAKE I mean, embarrassingly so.
Is there a CL authenticator I can hire that can provide me with a letter on letterhead after I send them videos of this embarrassment???? I am extremely upset right now!

Paypal is asking me for the "proof" before they "rule" on my case...I will send these back, whatever, I just want my money back!!!

HELLPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## leenkh

Please authenticate these shoes!


----------



## leenkh

Please authenticate these shoes!















A friend got them for me and I'm not an Uggs expert so  I can't tell if they're authentic or not.
Thanks a lot!


----------



## BeenBurned

leenkh said:


> Please authenticate these shoes!
> View attachment 2214035
> 
> 
> View attachment 2214036
> 
> 
> View attachment 2214037
> 
> 
> View attachment 2214038
> 
> 
> View attachment 2214039
> 
> 
> A friend got them for me and I'm not an Uggs expert so  I can't tell if they're authentic or not.
> Thanks a lot!


I'm not feeling really confident about them. Please post pictures of both sides of the inside size tag, clear closeup of the binding that separates the upper from the sole, clear and legible picture of the label from the back of the heel, crystal clear picture of the sole of one of the boots and pictures of both sides of the tag that's hanging from one of the boots. 

was there a box with them? If so, the label on the outside of the box is important. 

Do you know where your friend got them?


----------



## audreylita

leenkh said:


> Please authenticate these shoes!
> View attachment 2214035
> 
> 
> View attachment 2214036
> 
> 
> View attachment 2214037
> 
> 
> View attachment 2214038
> 
> 
> View attachment 2214039
> 
> 
> A friend got them for me and I'm not an Uggs expert so  I can't tell if they're authentic or not.
> Thanks a lot!



The Uggs I got recently all have holograms on the tags.  Do these have a hologram?


----------



## av9814

Hello,

Could someone please authenticate these CL's for me before I make the purchase?  Thanks in advance for your help! 

Item: Christian Louboutin Nude Suede / Leather Maleva 150 Pumps Sz 38 Sold Out!
 Seller:  lisabunni
 Item number: 370778588323
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/370778588323?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## BeenBurned

audreylita said:


> The Uggs I got recently all have holograms on the tags.  Do these have a hologram?


Only the newer ones have holograms. The lack of a hologram doesn't (necessarily) mean they're fake. It's the details of the boots themselves, labels, tags, markings, etc. that determine authenticity.


----------



## audreylita

BeenBurned said:


> Only the newer ones have holograms. The lack of a hologram doesn't (necessarily) mean they're fake. It's the details of the boots themselves, labels, tags, markings, etc. that determine authenticity.



Yes, that's why I said the recent ones I've gotten have them.  My older ones do not.


----------



## leenkh

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not feeling really confident about them. Please post pictures of both sides of the inside size tag, clear closeup of the binding that separates the upper from the sole, clear and legible picture of the label from the back of the heel, crystal clear picture of the sole of one of the boots and pictures of both sides of the tag that's hanging from one of the boots.
> 
> was there a box with them? If so, the label on the outside of the box is important.
> 
> Do you know where your friend got them?


 They don't come in a box and I think she got them overseas for me.
Can you at least tell me which collection they're from? Are they this year's?


----------



## leenkh

audreylita said:


> The Uggs I got recently all have holograms on the tags.  Do these have a hologram?


No, they don't have a hologram as far as I can tell.


----------



## BeenBurned

leenkh said:


> They don't come in a box and I think she got them overseas for me.
> Can you at least tell me which collection they're from? Are they this year's?
> View attachment 2216836
> 
> 
> View attachment 2216837
> 
> 
> View attachment 2216838
> 
> 
> View attachment 2216840
> 
> 
> View attachment 2216846
> 
> 
> View attachment 2216847
> 
> 
> View attachment 2216848
> 
> 
> View attachment 2216849
> 
> 
> View attachment 2216852


I'm sorry but they're fake. I'll attach some side by side comps since that makes it easier to see problems.

1. The "R" on the heel label is too large and too close to the G
2. Although size and material labels from inside the boots vary from style to style, NONE are like yours. The font is completely wrong. 
3. Authentic Uggs are always genuine shearling (sheep fur) lined. Your picture #3 shows the lining as "fake fur"
4. The tag with the material content misspelled fabric as "FEBRIC"
5. Those hanging cardboard tags and sunray tags are only on fakes. 
6. The stitching on the heel label should be closer to the edge

I think the pictures will give a clearer representation of the differences. Notice the differences in the thickness and shape of the letters, both in "UGG" and in "australia." Also, compare the size and placement of the "R"






Although I won't say it isn't possible, I've never seen paper-like size tags in boots. The one I show below as authentic (center) is from a pair of children's slippers. 








This one shows a content tag that is closest to the one your boots have but this was on a pair of rubber flip flops as a sticker on the bottom sole of the shoe. Being rubber, it wasn't possible for a sewn-in label.





If your friend charged you for them, she should give you a refund. And if she bought them somewhere, she should get a refund from whoever sold them to her.


----------



## Anna Petrovna

I would appreciate very much if somebody familiar with Rick Owens would help me out. I am not sure whether or not there are fake Rick Owens wedges out there. 

Is there anybody who can tell me if these are real RO wedges (maybe some older model?)?



http://i931.photobucket.com/albums/ad152/heroneya/foto-19_zps69960300.jpg
http://i931.photobucket.com/albums/ad152/heroneya/foto-3-6_zpse5bb93e9.jpg
http://i931.photobucket.com/albums/ad152/heroneya/foto-4-5_zpsc91ddef2.jpg


----------



## alexandram

Hi, are these two YSL real?
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=321138771979&kw=321138771979

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=171057139127&kw=171057139127


----------



## ynz

Can someone help me look at these RV?

I bought them from a online reseller I just wanna make sure!

Thx


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

av9814 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could someone please authenticate these CL's for me before I make the purchase?  Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> Item: Christian Louboutin Nude Suede / Leather Maleva 150 Pumps Sz 38 Sold Out!
> Seller: lisabunni
> Item number: 370778588323
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/370778588323?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Authentic. There's a thread in the CL forum that's dedicated to authenticating CLs


----------



## heykaren

Can someone tell me if these Manolos are real? I got them at an antique shop. Thanks in advance.


----------



## audreylita

heykaren said:


> Can someone tell me if these Manolos are real? I got them at an antique shop. Thanks in advance.



Can you photograph the heel?


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

alexandram said:


> Hi, are these two YSL real?
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=321138771979&kw=321138771979
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=171057139127&kw=171057139127



Caramel coloured one is definitely authentic, black suede pair looks good too but need a picture of the outer sole with the logo just to be sure.


----------



## quiett

My mom has a pair of older Ferragamo shoes that I have spent hours looking for. I called the store but I don't want to go in if they are fake. 

They are cream, have a 2" wood grain thick heel and have a gold logo with the signature with boutique under it. And then there is a line and it says made in Italy. I tried taking a picture of it but it was just not working.

Now, near the toe is a 2" strap piece of leather going horizontal and at the end of that is a sliver plaque that has the signature on it. I can't a get a pic of that either. Bad camera. 

Any help?


----------



## ynz

ynz said:


> Can someone help me look at these RV?
> 
> I bought them from a online reseller I just wanna make sure!
> 
> Thx
> 
> View attachment 2219393
> View attachment 2219396
> View attachment 2219399
> View attachment 2219402
> View attachment 2219403


sorry i think you skipped over my post please help me check thanks


----------



## audreylita

ynz said:


> sorry i think you skipped over my post please help me check thanks



Given the photos you've shown they appear to be authentic.


----------



## heykaren

audreylita said:


> Can you photograph the heel?


----------



## alexandram

mademoiselle.bd said:


> Caramel coloured one is definitely authentic, black suede pair looks good too but need a picture of the outer sole with the logo just to be sure.



Thanks!


----------



## audreylita

audreylita said:


> Given the photos you've shown they appear to be authentic.



I'm familiar with this shoe and had only ever had seen it with a heel.  Very nice flat, appears to be authentic in my opinion.  Enjoy!


----------



## aizecarla

Can you guys help me with these pistols? They don't come with the box. TIA!

Acne Pistol Boots


----------



## iwant2know

hey...
i really need some help. and i think the t opic is truely simple, but i could not handle it myself. 

i am searching to buy some gucci shoes, and i have asked for the serial number of one.. seller at ebay provided it, i know it should be 8 digits long, but can it be only 6 numbers with two symbols ? like here.. with dashes. could someone please help me, the shoe is authentic ir not ? thank you.. 

the link of the auction: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230996706231&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## mssdrider

Hi ladies:
I just got these from a private seller and was hoping you can authenticate them for me?  

Thank you!


----------



## manderin

Do Prada shoes come with authentication cards?  I have purchased directly from Prada in the past (wallets only) and they always come with a card.  I bought my first pair of prada shoes recently  (not directly from Prada) and was surprised to find there is no authenticity card.  
Also the shoe box has the name prada printed on the top.  I was told that real prada doesn't print anything on the top of the box... or is that just the rule with prada sport shoes only?  The ones I have are prada, not prada sport.


----------



## quackedup

^ No, shoes dont come with authentication cards. They may come with care cards and/or spare heel taps.
Whoever told you prada boxes dont print anything on top is a lie - the past 3 versions of prada boxes all have the prada word/logo on it.


----------



## alonasin

Hi, just bought ysl tributes on eBay and wanted to make sure they are authentic, please help!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-tribu...85311?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a81efe33f

Thank you!


----------



## quackedup

alonasin said:


> Hi, just bought ysl tributes on eBay and wanted to make sure they are authentic, please help!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-tribu...85311?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a81efe33f
> 
> Thank you!



These are not authentic.


----------



## alonasin

quackedup said:


> These are not authentic.


Thank you so much, I also doubted it since they look slightly different from the ones I already have..just really wanted the blue sole!


----------



## Jagger

PLEASE HELP AUTHENTICATE!!  and thank you!
Item: Isabel Marant Sandals
Listing Number: 281122976757
Seller: ruebchen2008
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281122976757&ssPageName=ADME:X:eRTM:GB:1123


----------



## jmcadon

Fake Valentino rockstuds?  Seller says she bought them from the Valentino factory, LOL!
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BN-Valen...o-/290933422806?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:AU:1123


----------



## anniethecat

jmcadon said:


> Fake Valentino rockstuds?  Seller says she bought them from the Valentino factory, LOL!
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BN-Valen...o-/290933422806?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:AU:1123



Yes fake


----------



## sedgewick

Please help with this listing! If it's real it's my dream come true but I don't think they are. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PRADA-RUN...05062?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4ac5e9aac6


----------



## redblue

Hi, could you please authenticate the following Lanvin Shoes:

Seller ID: mysecretddd
Item #: 200928137177
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/200928137177?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Seller ID: linda*s***stuff
Item #: 380661932347
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/380661932347?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you!


----------



## Maka2507

Hello, 
Please help me to authenticate these GIUZEPPE ZANOTTI shoes I have purchased on e-bay.
Many thanks in advance.

Giuseppe Zanotti Patent Suede Crystal Strappy Sandal

URL:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/151017596004?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

Item number:151017596004
Seller assumes all responsibility for this listing.


----------



## kacaruso

Can any of you kindly take a look at these Manolos for me?
I really appreciate all your precious time and help
Thank you so much

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171056710290?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## leenkh

BeenBurned said:


> I'm sorry but they're fake. I'll attach some side by side comps since that makes it easier to see problems.
> 
> 1. The "R" on the heel label is too large and too close to the G
> 2. Although size and material labels from inside the boots vary from style to style, NONE are like yours. The font is completely wrong.
> 3. Authentic Uggs are always genuine shearling (sheep fur) lined. Your picture #3 shows the lining as "fake fur"
> 4. The tag with the material content misspelled fabric as "FEBRIC"
> 5. Those hanging cardboard tags and sunray tags are only on fakes.
> 6. The stitching on the heel label should be closer to the edge
> 
> I think the pictures will give a clearer representation of the differences. Notice the differences in the thickness and shape of the letters, both in "UGG" and in "australia." Also, compare the size and placement of the "R"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I won't say it isn't possible, I've never seen paper-like size tags in boots. The one I show below as authentic (center) is from a pair of children's slippers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one shows a content tag that is closest to the one your boots have but this was on a pair of rubber flip flops as a sticker on the bottom sole of the shoe. Being rubber, it wasn't possible for a sewn-in label.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your friend charged you for them, she should give you a refund. And if she bought them somewhere, she should get a refund from whoever sold them to her.


Thank you very much. I really appreciate all your help  I have to return them to her and she should return them to whoever it is she bought them from. Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

leenkh said:


> Thank you very much. I really appreciate all your help  I have to return them to her and she should return them to whoever it is she bought them from. Thanks!


You're welcome.


----------



## princesslix

Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT TRIBTOO LEOPARD PLATFORM PUMPS
Listing Number: 
Seller: fashion.516 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/895-YSL-YVE...03346?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4ac5f75fb2

Hi everyone! I've been watching these tribtoos on ebay.I want to make sure they are authentic before bidding. Do you guys think these are authentic?
Thanks so much


----------



## anniethecat

princesslix said:


> Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT TRIBTOO LEOPARD PLATFORM PUMPS
> Listing Number:
> Seller: fashion.516
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/895-YSL-YVE...03346?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4ac5f75fb2
> 
> Hi everyone! I've been watching these tribtoos on ebay.I want to make sure they are authentic before bidding. Do you guys think these are authentic?
> Thanks so much



These look ok to me.


----------



## princesslix

anniethecat said:


> These look ok to me.



Thank you!


----------



## annas2changmin

Hi there,

Can you please help authenticate these Ferragamo varina flats:

Item name: Salvatore Ferragamo Shoes Flats Varina Ballet Yellow Gold HW 35 US 5 NIB Rare
Seller: lulu05281314
Item number: 171065656718
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Salvatore-F...56718?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27d44ec58e

TIA!!


----------



## Maka2507

Do not know how to navigate on this forum


----------



## kacaruso

I really hope someone can  authenticate this pair of Manolo's "something blue". These shoes are my Holy Grail of shoes and I really hope they are the real thing. But I need your expert opinion ladies. Please help.
Load of love and thank you so much xxxx 

Item name: MB Hangisi in blue
Listing number: 171056710290
Seller ID: ouyexieuk
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171056710290?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649


----------



## kacaruso

I really hope someone can  authenticate this pair of Manolo's "something blue". These shoes are my Holy Grail of shoes and I really hope they are the real thing. But I need your expert opinion ladies. Please help.
Load of love and thank you so much xxxx 

Item name: MB Hangisi in blue
Listing number: 171056710290
Seller ID: ouyexieuk
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171056710290?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649


I'll be eternally grateful


----------



## kett

Looks ok to me, IMHO.


----------



## kett

kacaruso said:


> I really hope someone can  authenticate this pair of Manolo's "something blue". These shoes are my Holy Grail of shoes and I really hope they are the real thing. But I need your expert opinion ladies. Please help.
> Load of love and thank you so much xxxx
> 
> Item name: MB Hangisi in blue
> Listing number: 171056710290
> Seller ID: ouyexieuk
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171056710290?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649
> 
> 
> I'll be eternally grateful



They look good to me.


----------



## kacaruso

kett said:


> Looks ok to me, IMHO.



Thank you so much you just made my day
Xxxxxx


----------



## kacaruso

kett said:


> They look good to me.



Thank you so much for all your help xxxx


----------



## kett

NP - good luck!


----------



## kacaruso

kett said:


> NP - good luck!



Thank you again you have no idea how grateful I am xxx


----------



## cashinthecloset

Hi! Can someone please authenticate these Stuart Weitzman mules?
http://pictures1.kyozou.com/pictures.aspx?id=0&prdet=10815968


----------



## av9814

mademoiselle.bd said:


> Authentic. There's a thread in the CL forum that's dedicated to authenticating CLs


 
Hey, 

Thank you so much for answering!  I just got your message, sorry for the late reply.  And I knew there was a thread, I've posted in it before, but for some odd reason, I couldn't find it.  Good to know it's still there.  Again, thank you so much for answering!


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

cashinthecloset said:


> Hi! Can someone please authenticate these Stuart Weitzman mules?
> http://pictures1.kyozou.com/pictures.aspx?id=0&prdet=10815968


 
Looks good to me.




av9814 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Thank you so much for answering!  I just got your message, sorry for the late reply.  And I knew there was a thread, I've posted in it before, but for some odd reason, I couldn't find it.  Good to know it's still there.  Again, thank you so much for answering!



You're welcome! The girls there are great


----------



## bubbleyangel

I just won these, please help me authenticate, TIA 

Item name: Authentic NEW CHANEL nude and black pumps with dust bag and box 35.5
Listing number: 121132500784
Seller ID: oldschool212
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-NE...s&hash=item1c340f4730&_uhb=1&autorefresh=true


----------



## kacaruso

kett said:


> NP - good luck!



Dear KETT, i just received the shoes today 
I took few pictures myself, could you please kindly take a look at them again- so I'm 100% sure? Thank you so much for all your precious time and help xxx


----------



## kacaruso

kacaruso said:


> I really hope someone can  authenticate this pair of Manolo's "something blue". These shoes are my Holy Grail of shoes and I really hope they are the real thing. But I need your expert opinion ladies. Please help.
> Load of love and thank you so much xxxx
> 
> Item name: MB Hangisi in blue
> Listing number: 171056710290
> Seller ID: ouyexieuk
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171056710290?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649
> 
> 
> I'll be eternally grateful



I just received the shoes in the post
Here are the pictures taken by me, could someone just double check the authenticity? I'd be very grateful
Thank you so much xxx


----------



## kacaruso




----------



## kett

kacaruso said:


> Dear KETT, i just received the shoes today
> I took few pictures myself, could you please kindly take a look at them again- so I'm 100% sure? Thank you so much for all your precious time and help xxx
> 
> View attachment 2240925
> 
> 
> View attachment 2240926
> 
> 
> View attachment 2240927
> 
> 
> View attachment 2240928
> 
> 
> View attachment 2240930
> 
> 
> View attachment 2240931



Can you take a close up of the heel tap and the interior of the instep (the inside wall)?


----------



## kett

And did they come with a box/dustbag? If so, can you take a snap of those?


----------



## kacaruso

kett said:


> Can you take a close up of the heel tap and the interior of the instep (the inside wall)?



Morning KETT, here are the extra pictures you've requested

Thank you so much for all your help xxx
Box is a bit ruined with the postage tape:/


----------



## kacaruso

Now- I'm pretty sure dust bag is fake
but as long as the shoes are real- I can just throw it away.


----------



## kett

Thanks for the pictures, still looks a-ok to me. Even the dustbag looks authentic - MB switched from the white felt-like dusbag with black writing to the gray canvas-like dustbag with white writing a few years ago. Is there something about it that feels off that's making you question it?


----------



## kacaruso

kett said:


> Thanks for the pictures, still looks a-ok to me. Even the dustbag looks authentic - MB switched from the white felt-like dusbag with black writing to the gray canvas-like dustbag with white writing a few years ago. Is there something about it that feels off that's making you question it?



To be honest the only thing I thought was off was the dust bag. I did a little research on the internet and all the dust bags were white with black writing! (Thanks for educating me- I didn't know they changed them)
The shoes (even to my amateur eye) look authentic. The quality and attention to detail is amazing! And they are so comfortable too!

I can't thank you enough for taking the time to help
I am so relieved


----------



## Kyla.A

kacaruso said:


> To be honest the only thing I thought was off was the dust bag. I did a little research on the internet and all the dust bags were white with black writing! (Thanks for educating me- I didn't know they changed them)
> The shoes (even to my amateur eye) look authentic. The quality and attention to detail is amazing! And they are so comfortable too!
> 
> I can't thank you enough for taking the time to help
> I am so relieved


yeah, I got a new pair of mary janes from MB with grey dustbags- I was wondering why you thought they looked dodgey haha!


----------



## kacaruso

Kyla.A said:


> yeah, I got a new pair of mary janes from MB with grey dustbags- I was wondering why you thought they looked dodgey haha!



It really is silly! I was looking at that dust bag thinking- gosh it looks real! But then all the sites on"how to spot fake MB" said the first give away is the box and dust bag- which should be both white with black writing. (Guess they need updating).
Thank you so much for all the input- I can truly enjoy them now


----------



## Kyla.A

kacaruso said:


> It really is silly! I was looking at that dust bag thinking- gosh it looks real! But then all the sites on"how to spot fake MB" said the first give away is the box and dust bag- which should be both white with black writing. (Guess they need updating).
> Thank you so much for all the input- I can truly enjoy them now



Thats fine! Congrats on getting them on ebay!
It IS so hard/ nerve inducing when buying things on ebay. Have you gotten any other deals recently?


----------



## kett

kacaruso said:


> To be honest the only thing I thought was off was the dust bag. I did a little research on the internet and all the dust bags were white with black writing! (Thanks for educating me- I didn't know they changed them)
> The shoes (even to my amateur eye) look authentic. The quality and attention to detail is amazing! And they are so comfortable too!
> 
> I can't thank you enough for taking the time to help
> I am so relieved



Happy I could help and congrats on such a gorgeous pair of shoes! The hangisi really are something special.


----------



## kacaruso

kett said:


> Happy I could help and congrats on such a gorgeous pair of shoes! The hangisi really are something special.



You have no idea how much you have helped! I would have never pulled the trigger without your green light! I am so grateful!
I really wanted those ones for my wedding last year ( i am a big fan of the SATC), but could never find a pair in my size and there are simpy far too many fakes on Ebay! This is the first pair i found that i thought looked real- but the price was a bit to good to be true LOL
Anyway- better late than never- so glad they're mine now! 
Thank you again. You are a star!!!!! Xxxx


----------



## kacaruso

Kyla.A said:


> Thats fine! Congrats on getting them on ebay!
> It IS so hard/ nerve inducing when buying things on ebay. Have you gotten any other deals recently?



Thank you so much! I've found them on eBay- but the seller also has an online shop- so I ended up paying even less for them than I originally planned?
I absolutely love and hate Ebay! Love because of all the excitement of finding your Holy grail of bags or shoes- but hate- as the items I've wanted for a long time always appear when I'm on a ban!


----------



## Kyla.A

kacaruso said:


> Thank you so much! I've found them on eBay- but the seller also has an online shop- so I ended up paying even less for them than I originally planned?
> I absolutely love and hate Ebay! Love because of all the excitement of finding your Holy grail of bags or shoes- but hate- as the items I've wanted for a long time always appear when I'm on a ban!





Eugh I know that feeling. Everything I want is on sale right now... But I still can't afford it and its just like aaaaaaaaaaaargh!


----------



## babeexphat

Not an expert, but these manolos look good to me! 



kacaruso said:


> View attachment 2240976
> 
> 
> View attachment 2240977
> 
> 
> View attachment 2240979
> 
> 
> View attachment 2240980
> 
> 
> View attachment 2240981
> 
> 
> View attachment 2240982


----------



## kacaruso

babeexphat said:


> Not an expert, but these manolos look good to me!



Thank you so much


----------



## youssefm

Any idea of these YSL sneakers? Are they authentic? http://www.ebay.com/itm/261241859587?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## rebeccad

hi i was looking at these versace shoes for everyday use but im fairly sure they are fake.
Any comments would be great thanks ladies so i can be sure.... thanks
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Gianni-Versace-Leather-Low-Heel-Shoe look s-/281127391949?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBOFFX%3AIT&nma=true&si=Xv7y39JacqeAGMnqdYXmruTY5cM%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

i cant quite see what is written on the left shoe. the soles dont look right at all!


----------



## rhondaroni0

Hello. Could someone authenticate these Valentino's?

The gold shoe (the one on the top of the 3rd photo) is authentic. I bought  them personally from NM. I bought the black patent on Ebay. http://www.ebay.com/itm/281132774854...84.m1439.l2649

Maybe they are an older version??? They didn't come with a dustbag or box.
Your expertise would be appreciated! Thanks so much.

I also have some Mena pumps coming soon. http://www.ebay.com/itm/160959309994?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 
Will post photos when they arrive. 

I bought the small black patent Nuage Lacca bag from NM and have been trying to add shoes to it. I hope these are real!

Thanks so much!


----------



## starlv

Hi, 

Appreciate help to check out these Prada heels. Thanks!!!

Item name: Prada heels
Seller: henrycharles1990
Item no.: 181161606655
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Ladys-Shoe-/181161606655?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=wgFuYMF%252FN7lLr2xW6HG0LN7bxpo%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Additional pics: http://s826.photobucket.com/user/starlv_album/slideshow/Prada Flower Heels?sort=3


----------



## Acucole

Can someone please help authenticate these paciotti boots? The leatherwork seems suspect to me.

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=121139967909

Here are some more pics, thanks in advance.


----------



## rhondaroni0

rhondaroni0 said:


> Hello. Could someone authenticate these Valentino's?
> 
> The gold shoe (the one on the top of the 3rd photo) is authentic. I bought  them personally from NM. I bought the black patent on Ebay. http://www.ebay.com/itm/281132774854...84.m1439.l2649
> 
> Maybe they are an older version??? They didn't come with a dustbag or box.
> Your expertise would be appreciated! Thanks so much.
> 
> I also have some Mena pumps coming soon. http://www.ebay.com/itm/160959309994?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> Will post photos when they arrive.
> 
> I bought the small black patent Nuage Lacca bag from NM and have been trying to add shoes to it. I hope these are real!
> 
> Thanks so much!


seller butters2009alma
item 281132774854
i took the photos.

I am hoping someone can authenticate as I am about to open a dispute. 

Thanks
RHonda


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *rhondaroni0* 

                              Hello. Could someone authenticate these Valentino's?

The gold shoe (the one on the top of the 3rd photo) is authentic. I  bought  them personally from NM. I bought the black patent on Ebay. http://www.ebay.com/itm/281132774854...84.m1439.l2649

Maybe they are an older version??? They didn't come with a dustbag or box.
Your expertise would be appreciated! Thanks so much.

I also have some Mena pumps coming soon. http://www.ebay.com/itm/160959309994...84.m1439.l2649 
Will post photos when they arrive. 

I bought the small black patent Nuage Lacca bag from NM and have been trying to add shoes to it. I hope these are real!

Thanks so much!     



rhondaroni0 said:


> seller butters2009alma
> item 281132774854
> i took the photos.
> 
> I am hoping someone can authenticate as I am about to open a dispute.
> 
> Thanks
> RHonda


You might want to contact authenticate4u.com to ask whether they do Valentino.

Also, there's a poster on the ebay purse board, jsales0 who is very good at authenticating designer shoes. You might try that first to get her free opinion. Then if you need a professional authentication for a dispute, you can check with a4u.


----------



## rhondaroni0

BeenBurned said:


> Originally Posted by *rhondaroni0*
> 
> Hello. Could someone authenticate these Valentino's?
> 
> The gold shoe (the one on the top of the 3rd photo) is authentic. I  bought  them personally from NM. I bought the black patent on Ebay. http://www.ebay.com/itm/281132774854...84.m1439.l2649
> 
> Maybe they are an older version??? They didn't come with a dustbag or box.
> Your expertise would be appreciated! Thanks so much.
> 
> I also have some Mena pumps coming soon. http://www.ebay.com/itm/160959309994...84.m1439.l2649
> Will post photos when they arrive.
> 
> I bought the small black patent Nuage Lacca bag from NM and have been trying to add shoes to it. I hope these are real!
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> You might want to contact authenticate4u.com to ask whether they do Valentino.
> 
> Also, there's a poster on the ebay purse board, jsales0 who is very good at authenticating designer shoes. You might try that first to get her free opinion. Then if you need a professional authentication for a dispute, you can check with a4u.


thank you!


----------



## rhondaroni0

rhondaroni0 said:


> thank you!


actually, I am new so I can't send private messages yet.


----------



## audreylita

rhondaroni0 said:


> actually, I am new so I can't send private messages yet.



You should have them professionally authenticated before opening a dispute.  Nothing is worse for an honest seller than having a dispute opened with e-bay when they've done nothing wrong.  I'm a seller on e-bay and and can tell you it's a horror to be on the other end when that happens.

Please be 100% sure the shoes are not authentic before you do that.


----------



## Tarhls

audreylita said:


> you should have them professionally authenticated before opening a dispute.  Nothing is worse for an honest seller than having a dispute opened with e-bay when they've done nothing wrong.  I'm a seller on e-bay and and can tell you it's a horror to be on the other end when that happens.
> 
> Please be 100% sure the shoes are not authentic before you do that.



+ 1


----------



## rhondaroni0

Tarhls said:


> + 1


I totally get that but if I can't authenticate them, I'm not sure what else to do. I am a nice person but if I already have the shoe and the shoe in question has a totally different stamp, it's hard to believe it's real. I also paid $1150 at NM for the purse that matches them. The patent is totally different. Anyway, I hope to be able to send private messages soon so I can get this taken care of. Thanks for all of the advice!!!


----------



## rhondaroni0

rhondaroni0 said:


> thank you!


The private message system is telling me that "a4u" isn't a valid recipient.


----------



## audreylita

rhondaroni0 said:


> The private message system is telling me that "a4u" isn't a valid recipient.



It may be easiest to just return the shoes.


----------



## rhondaroni0

audreylita said:


> It may be easiest to just return the shoes.


seller doesn't accept returns and won't take them back which also leads me to believe that they are fake


----------



## BeenBurned

rhondaroni0 said:


> I totally get that but if I can't authenticate them, I'm not sure what else to do. I am a nice person but if I already have the shoe and the shoe in question has a totally different stamp, it's hard to believe it's real. I also paid $1150 at NM for the purse that matches them. The patent is totally different. Anyway, I hope to be able to send private messages soon so I can get this taken care of. Thanks for all of the advice!!!


 If you aren't getting a response here, it's probably because there's not an expert skilled in the brand/style.


Try posting here.
http://community.ebay.com/t5/Shoes-Purses-and-Fashion/bd-p/21000000009


----------



## TheRetroScottie

Hello all,

I need a couple of pairs of shoes authenticated before eBay will let me relist.
One pair is Ferragamo and the other is Weitzman.

Here are the links to the shoes, please let me know if you need more information!

Ferragamo: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181148836831?ssPageName=STRK:MEUSX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1562.l2649

Weitzman: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181139799935?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1561.l2649

Many thanks!

Sam


----------



## rhondaroni0

rhondaroni0 said:


> The private message system is telling me that "a4u" isn't a valid recipient.


authenticate4u doesn't authenticate Valentino's per their page. I guess I will ask them where to go.


----------



## bulldogmom85

Need help please!! 
Name:  YSL tribtoo
Item#: 111115499838
Seller: la*style!
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111115499838


TIA!!!


----------



## rhondaroni0

rhondaroni0 said:


> authenticate4u doesn't authenticate Valentino's per their page. I guess I will ask them where to go.


Update on the Valentino's

SO, it turns out after fighting with the seller back and forth all day, she went into Nordstrom  to get some type of proof that they are real AND the shoe guy there  said they were FAKE!!!! He said that sometimes people buy the real thing  and return fake shoes and that the counterfeiters are SO good that the  salesmen can't even tell! Now I'm re-thinking EVERYTHING I've bought,  including the $1150 I spent on a Valentino bag!!! So scary!

I  feel bad for this girl because she truly believed they were real and so  did the guy who she bought them from (supposedly). She emailed me in  great apology. I feel bad for her if she loses money. She has 100%  feedback so I am not going to give her negative feedback BUT am going to  watch if she re-posts them...


----------



## rhondaroni0

I also bought these:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/160959309994?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
item 160959309994

additional photos taken by me


seller zuuuuz


----------



## rhondaroni0

Also has a serial number??? CS6WC246VNENO139???



rhondaroni0 said:


> I also bought these:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/160959309994?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> item 160959309994
> 
> additional photos taken by me
> 
> 
> seller zuuuuz


----------



## emuthegreat

Hi TPFers! 

I have been searching for the Isabel Marant Bekett Sneakers in this colour for so long and they're all sold out. I finally found a seller selling these babies, and I just want to confirm authenticity. 

Please let me know, and thank you so much for your help!


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

bulldogmom85 said:


> Need help please!!
> Name:  YSL tribtoo
> Item#: 111115499838
> Seller: la*style!
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111115499838
> 
> 
> TIA!!!



I know the listing finished but these are authentic.




rhondaroni0 said:


> Also has a serial number??? CS6WC246VNENO139???



These look good


----------



## rhondaroni0

mademoiselle.bd said:


> I know the listing finished but these are authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These look good


mademoiselle, are those shoes in your profile photo? They look amazing! Would love to see the front.


----------



## -flawless-

Could someone please help me authenticate these Tory Burch flats? TIA!


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

rhondaroni0 said:


> mademoiselle, are those shoes in your profile photo? They look amazing! Would love to see the front.



Aww thank you, they're my favourite heels! Here are some more shots from different angles  I've had someone photoshop off my watermarks and uploaded them onto tumblr though...


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

Mods, I hope it's okay for me to skip past some posts when authenticating as I'm not familiar with some of the brands so I don't to say they're authentic/not authentic unless I'm sure


----------



## rhondaroni0

mademoiselle.bd said:


> Aww thank you, they're my favourite heels! Here are some more shots from different angles  I've had someone photoshop off my watermarks and uploaded them onto tumblr though...



GORGEOUS!!!! I have 3 pairs of designer shoes.... I guess I am a light-weight! It looks the brand I like is Valentino, but I don't see many on the street. Seems like an un-popular brand.


----------



## retype12

hello,

does this look authentic to you?

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...istian-louboutin-Nude-Pump-W0QQAdIdZ504495106

thank you.


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

rhondaroni0 said:


> GORGEOUS!!!! I have 3 pairs of designer shoes.... I guess I am a light-weight! It looks the brand I like is Valentino, but I don't see many on the street. Seems like an un-popular brand.



Thank you!  I love Valentino shoes, they're so comfortable and are cute but edgy at the same time! I do think they're pretty popular - you only need to have a look at the Valentino thread  I also think it's a good thing if you don't see many around, makes them a little bit more "exclusive" hehe!



retype12 said:


> hello,
> 
> does this look authentic to you?
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...istian-louboutin-Nude-Pump-W0QQAdIdZ504495106
> 
> thank you.



These look fake to me, but you should ask the seller for clearer pictures of the shoe and post in this thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...boutin-shoes-read-1st-page-before-817623.html


----------



## gummyb34r5

Can someone please help me authenticate these GZ! Thank you 

Name: Cruel Summer
Item number: 111120103256
Seller: jir4iy4
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Rare-Giusepp...t=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item19df463758&_uhb=1


----------



## lalaland05

Hello everyone,

This is my fist time posting here  (nice to meet you all!)  I've been looking around for owning my first pair of designer shoes and had been eyeing for a Ferragmo Vara kitten heels for the longest time.  Saw this on ebay - deeply considering it.  Can someone authenticate this for me and/or provide me with some pointers for buying designer items on ebay?

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

Thank you very much  I really appreciate it!


----------



## Glynis

Can any of you ladies help? I went to a yard sale this morning and found these two pairs of "Manolos". Do you think they are genuine?


----------



## audreylita

Glynis said:


> Can any of you ladies help? I went to a yard sale this morning and found these two pairs of "Manolos". Do you think they are genuine?



Yes, older styles, especially that first one, haven't seen that heel in a long time!


----------



## Glynis

audreylita said:


> Yes, older styles, especially that first one, haven't seen that heel in a long time!



Thank you so much. I was pretty sure about the shoes and not so sure about the sandals. They are my bargain of the century


----------



## rhondaroni0

Hello goddesses of authenticity. Can you please take a look at these Valentinos? I have gone through buying THREE fake pairs already and it has cost me $50 to return them all. I want to make sure these are real before going again. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261247557933 

The seller also sent me a stamp of the bottom of the shoe.


----------



## cheyqua

Hello, could anyone please help me authenticate these shoes as I'm not familiar with Charlotte Olympias. Thank you!

Item name: AUTH Black Charlotte Olympia peeptoe heels size 38
Seller: missluxurycloset
Item number: 300933867607
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTH-Black-Charlotte-Olympia-peeptoe-heels-size-38-/300933867607?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&nma=true&si=V09xZDyQlMT5GlFGkzlzQRt9SwM%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Blingy

Hi

Would appreciate your help to authenticate these shoes:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...2FgdafkqZ2Nx5KB6qHoLQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...2FgdafkqZ2Nx5KB6qHoLQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Tia!


----------



## Blingy

Hi

I've bought these shoes and wonder about their authenticity, pls help if possible:


http://www.ebay.com/itm/always-in-s...2FgdafkqZ2Nx5KB6qHoLQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Ferragamo shoes are supposed to be soft and very comfortable right? If it doesn't feel so, does it means it's non authentic?

Pls advise.

Thank you.


----------



## Blingy

Hi

Sorry, and these too:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/400289407541

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Salvatore-V...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

TIA!


----------



## floral_kitty

I know this listing already closed but could someone please authenticate these vintage YSL's? Does anyone know the era or name? Thank you so much!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271236671854?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1561.l2649


----------



## disco_mummy

Hi, I bought these Chanel Cambon ballet flats the other day and I am wondering about their authenticity.  Thanks!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/121144010357?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## LaylaPabs

I got these for a pretty good deal, AND I received them in the mail... but I am dying to authenticate them. Only then do I really know if I got them for a good price. Can anyone help me?

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/290942228661?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Atlantida_13

Can anyone please tell me if these DIOR sneakers are authentic??













If so, do they have a name? Thanks a lot!


----------



## legacylvr

Would like to have these authenticated if possible Black Label Vintage Frye 1970's era. please let me know if you need anything else.
  Thank you


----------



## juyan

Hey all shoe lovers!

I was wondering if anyone would be able to authenticate these Christian Louboutin Grafitti Flats for me! 

Item #: 251309382136
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Louboutin-Grafitti-Flats-35-1-2-51-2-/251309382136 

Thanks!!!


----------



## sanzo_reload

the listing has already ended, but can someone help to authenticate this Lanvin ballet flats?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330959374895?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you!! =)


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

juyan said:


> Hey all shoe lovers!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone would be able to authenticate these Christian Louboutin Grafitti Flats for me!
> 
> Item #: 251309382136
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Louboutin-Grafitti-Flats-35-1-2-51-2-/251309382136
> 
> Thanks!!!



The photos look like the seller took a photo of someone else's photo of these flats. I'd ask for photos with the flats with a piece of paper with the seller's ID on it.



sanzo_reload said:


> the listing has already ended, but can someone help to authenticate this Lanvin ballet flats?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/330959374895?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you!! =)



Authentic!


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

cheyqua said:


> Hello, could anyone please help me authenticate these shoes as I'm not familiar with Charlotte Olympias. Thank you!
> 
> Item name: AUTH Black Charlotte Olympia peeptoe heels size 38
> Seller: missluxurycloset
> Item number: 300933867607
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTH-Black-Charlotte-Olympia-peeptoe-heels-size-38-/300933867607?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&nma=true&si=V09xZDyQlMT5GlFGkzlzQRt9SwM%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



It could be because they're an older style but otherwise the lining, Charlotte Olympia stamp and the spider web all look off.


----------



## sanzo_reload

mademoiselle.bd said:


> Authentic!



Thank you for the help!! Appreciate it a lot~! =)


----------



## Delia4

Hello,

Could someone please authenticate these Manolo Blahnik shoes for me?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261252740922?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks so much


----------



## rhondaroni0

What do you guys think?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141025793240?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## audreylita

Delia4 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could someone please authenticate these Manolo Blahnik shoes for me?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261252740922?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks so much



What on earth is going on with the sole of that shoe?  Did someone shoot a bullet through it???


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

Delia4 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could someone please authenticate these Manolo Blahnik shoes for me?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261252740922?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks so much


These are good.




rhondaroni0 said:


> What do you guys think?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141025793240?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Authentic.


----------



## rhondaroni0

mademoiselle.bd said:


> These are good.
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic.


Thanks so much! Why do you think they have those holes in them?


----------



## athena168

Hi,
Please authenticate 


Alexander McQueen Mohawk Skull Platform Pump, Red 39
http://www.ebay.com/itm/171085873134?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks
************************


----------



## jchen815

Could someone help me authenticate these chanel flats? Thank you!!


----------



## heidiandchloe

Hi! Purchased these 3 Manolos and such great prices on eBay I am worried they are fake. Can you please, please authenticate them for me?
Item name: MANOLO BLAHNIK Campari Black Patent Leather Mary-Jane Pump sz 42 
 item number: 221259310296
Seller: aprima5912
Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=221259310296&index=4&nav=WATCHING&nid=38343619516

Item name: $830 MANOLO BLAHNIK Lottina Leather Leopard Print Sandal Ankle-Strap sz 42 NEW
Item #:321161966825
Seller: aprima5912
Link:
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=321161966825&index=8&nav=WATCHING&nid=84729951410

Item name: MANOLO BLAHNIK ANNALISA YELLOW Patent Leather Sandals SLINGBACK Pumps 42/11 NEW
Item #:321167057648
Seller id: aprima5912
Link:http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=321167057648&index=9&nav=WATCHING&nid=65815776032

Thank you so much!! 
Heidi


----------



## heidiandchloe

Hi! Purchased these 3 Manolos and such great prices on eBay I am worried they are fake. Can you please, please authenticate them for me?

Item name: MANOLO BLAHNIK Campari Black Patent Leather Mary-Jane Pump sz 42 

 item number: 221259310296

Seller: aprima5912

Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=221259310296&index=4&nav=WATCHING&nid=38343619516



Item name: $830 MANOLO BLAHNIK Lottina Leather Leopard Print Sandal Ankle-Strap sz 42 NEW

Item #:321161966825

Seller: aprima5912

Link:

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=321161966825&index=8&nav=WATCHING&nid=84729951410



Item name: MANOLO BLAHNIK ANNALISA YELLOW Patent Leather Sandals SLINGBACK Pumps 42/11 NEW

Item #:321167057648

Seller id: aprima5912

Link:http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=321167057648&index=9&nav=WATCHING&nid=65815776032



Thank you so much!! 

Heidi


----------



## audreylita

heidiandchloe said:


> Hi! Purchased these 3 Manolos and such great prices on eBay I am worried they are fake. Can you please, please authenticate them for me?
> 
> Item name: MANOLO BLAHNIK Campari Black Patent Leather Mary-Jane Pump sz 42
> 
> item number: 221259310296
> 
> Seller: aprima5912
> 
> Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=221259310296&index=4&nav=WATCHING&nid=38343619516
> 
> 
> 
> Item name: $830 MANOLO BLAHNIK Lottina Leather Leopard Print Sandal Ankle-Strap sz 42 NEW
> 
> Item #:321161966825
> 
> Seller: aprima5912
> 
> Link:
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=321161966825&index=8&nav=WATCHING&nid=84729951410
> 
> 
> 
> Item name: MANOLO BLAHNIK ANNALISA YELLOW Patent Leather Sandals SLINGBACK Pumps 42/11 NEW
> 
> Item #:321167057648
> 
> Seller id: aprima5912
> 
> Link:http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=321167057648&index=9&nav=WATCHING&nid=65815776032
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!
> 
> Heidi



They seem to have used stock photos for the  campari shoe.  The other two shoes do not have key photographs taken plus the side of the original box would have been nice to see proper identification.  I personally would not have purchased these shoes without more photos.


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

rhondaroni0 said:


> Thanks so much! Why do you think they have those holes in them?



You're welcome! We don't drill these holes in shoes in the stores where I live but I think US stores use it to mount shoes onto display? I'm not 100% sure but I've seen it a lot on Ebay for display shoes.


----------



## heidiandchloe

audreylita said:


> They seem to have used stock photos for the  campari shoe.  The other two shoes do not have key photographs taken plus the side of the original box would have been nice to see proper identification.  I personally would not have purchased these shoes without more photos.



Thank you for your expertise! Do the other 2 look authenticate? I have them in possession and can take more photos.  Is there something specific I should take? Thanks again!


----------



## athena168

Please authenicate

Item: Alexander McQueen Mohawk Skull Platform Pump, Red 39
Seller: sarah222469
Listing: 171085873134
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171085873134?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments: Tia!


----------



## audreylita

mademoiselle.bd said:


> You're welcome! We don't drill these holes in shoes in the stores where I live but I think US stores use it to mount shoes onto display? I'm not 100% sure but I've seen it a lot on Ebay for display shoes.



I've never seen a shoe mounted on a display like this.  Ever.


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

audreylita said:


> I've never seen a shoe mounted on a display like this.  Ever.


Haha my bad.  I think it's purpose is to prevent store returns? See this thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/seller-did-not-disclosed-two-drilled-holes-ink-637780.html


----------



## audreylita

mademoiselle.bd said:


> Haha my bad.  I think it's purpose is to prevent store returns? See this thread:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/seller-did-not-disclosed-two-drilled-holes-ink-637780.html



Sounds like after market sellers may do this and honestly I've never bought from one.  Any MB boutique (or other high end designer boutique), or department store like Bergdorfs, Barneys, NM, whatever, they do not poke holes in the soles.  

Those types of displays are so old fashioned, I had no idea they were still even on the planet!


----------



## gordomom

Hello - I have a pair of Prada boots (purchased from Poshmark) and would love to know if they're real.  Please let me know if you need additional photos.

Thank you!
Michelle (gordomom)


----------



## IramImtiaz

Hi,

Could somebody please authenticate these YSL pumps! Thanks in advance 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251314206034?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## idealbag

Hi, I wonder if someone would mind authenticating these Chloe shoes which I bought some time ago from ebay and which I want to now sell. 

 Item: Chloe Black/Navy suede gold bow detail pumps
 Link: no link as not yet listed
 Photos: see attached

 I have tried my best to conform to the format - I hope I have succeeded. I posted this under the Chloe thread initially but then saw that there was a thread for shoes specifically, but for all brands. Apologies if I have this wrong. I have only ever posted about bags before!

 Many thanks in advance!


----------



## parisianescape

Hi,

Can someone please authenticate these YSL Tribute heels in Tan? Got a great deal an hope these are real!!! Thank you!!


----------



## parisianescape

Here are four more pictures.

Thank you!!


----------



## shushutrain

Just got these Sergio Rossi pumps from ebay. Can someone please authenticate them? Here's the link http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/251310478318?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Thanks!


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

IramImtiaz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could somebody please authenticate these YSL pumps! Thanks in advance
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251314206034?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Look good but need a picture of the sole with YvesSaintLaurent on it just to make sure.



idealbag said:


> Hi, I wonder if someone would mind authenticating these Chloe shoes which I bought some time ago from ebay and which I want to now sell.
> 
> Item: Chloe Black/Navy suede gold bow detail pumps
> Link: no link as not yet listed
> Photos: see attached
> 
> I have tried my best to conform to the format - I hope I have succeeded. I posted this under the Chloe thread initially but then saw that there was a thread for shoes specifically, but for all brands. Apologies if I have this wrong. I have only ever posted about bags before!
> 
> Many thanks in advance!





parisianescape said:


> Here are four more pictures.
> 
> Thank you!!



Both are authentic.


----------



## parisianescape

Thank you!



mademoiselle.bd said:


> Look good but need a picture of the sole with YvesSaintLaurent on it just to make sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both are authentic.


----------



## lalaland05

Hello ladies 

I was wondering if anyone can authenticate these two pair of shoes for me please.

Chanel Black Patent Cap Toe Black & White Sling 
seller: forfairpricing
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NIB-CHANEL-B...=WDVW&rd=1&ih=016&category=62107&cmd=ViewItem

Ferragamo Vara Kitten Heels
seller: nina4508
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/salvatore-fe...t=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item35ca35d32b&_uhb=1

Thank you so much for taking your time to help me out.


----------



## emmiamanda

These Manolo loafers were passed down to me a good while ago by my aunt who I think bought them years ago from a vintage shop in London. They are beautiful but unfortunately too small for me so I'm thinking of selling and would like to know if they are in fact authentic or not. Also, if anyone happens to know the name of the model that would be great. TIA.

Manolo Blahnik loafers¨













(The rubber soles have been added for protection.)

I can take more photos if needed.


----------



## AzureRain

Can someone please authenticate this pair of shoes?


----------



## audreylita

emmiamanda said:


> These Manolo loafers were passed down to me a good while ago by my aunt who I think bought them years ago from a vintage shop in London. They are beautiful but unfortunately too small for me so I'm thinking of selling and would like to know if they are in fact authentic or not. Also, if anyone happens to know the name of the model that would be great. TIA.
> 
> Manolo Blahnik loafers¨
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The rubber soles have been added for protection.)
> 
> I can take more photos if needed.



Wow I haven't seen the loafers in years!  Yes they're real.  I even had some special order made and have an identical pair in red suede I've never worn.


----------



## emmiamanda

Thank you so much audreylita! They have held up remarkably well considering their age, especially the suede upper.


----------



## rhondaroni0

mademoiselle.bd said:


> You're welcome! We don't drill these holes in shoes in the stores where I live but I think US stores use it to mount shoes onto display? I'm not 100% sure but I've seen it a lot on Ebay for display shoes.


makes sense, thanks!


----------



## Ellesmera

Can somebody please authenticate these Giuseppe Zanotti shoes for me? I got them from DSW, but you can see the stark differences between what they have on the website and the actual shoes. 

The signature on the footbed looks like somebody tried to sign it as Giuseppe but not the usual signature. Plus the Giuseppe Zanotti Design label is too close to it.

All in all these are beauties and worth what I paid for either way, but I want to be able to trust DSW.

DSW link: http://www.dsw.com/shoe/giuseppe+zanotti+patent+leather+platform+pump?prodId=dsw12prod3820314


----------



## alonasin

Hi just wanted to check if these louboutins are authentic since I can't find the color or pattern. They might be from a while ago


----------



## alonasin

For some reason I can only upload one photo per post, please authenticate these pigalles...TIA!


----------



## Puffi

Hi,

Can someone please authenticate these manolo blahnik bbs for me? They are 90mm and dark navy blue.

Thanks!


----------



## audreylita

Puffi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please authenticate these manolo blahnik bbs for me? They are 90mm and dark navy blue.
> 
> Thanks!



The shoes appear to be authentic.  The e-bay listing shows some damage that will not be able to be corrected at a shoemaker.   Patent leather do not touch up the same as leather.  Consider them if you can live with the issues shown.


----------



## Puffi

audreylita said:


> The shoes appear to be authentic.  The e-bay listing shows some damage that will not be able to be corrected at a shoemaker.   Patent leather do not touch up the same as leather.  Consider them if you can live with the issues shown.


Wow thanks for the fast response audreylita! I will definitely reconsider.


----------



## jamcl31

Can someone please authenticate these torys? Thanks!


----------



## rone

Hello!
Could someone please help me to authenticate this Isabel Marant sneakers?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261262679786?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Jo-Mitzi

Hi ladies,

Can you please have a look at these YSL Tribtoo for me. I paid yesterday but haven't got them yet:

Name: YSL Yves Saint Tribtoo brown patent leather Shoes UK size 6 EU 39
Seller: polly7171 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181195292157?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Many thanks in advance. 
*
*


----------



## jamcl31

jamcl31 said:


> View attachment 2292066
> View attachment 2292067
> 
> 
> Can someone please authenticate these torys? Thanks!



Here are additional photos


----------



## lofallinve

Hello!
I was wondering if someone could authenticate these fendi shoes http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-SS10-Runway-Cinderella-clear-platform-shoes-Beyonce-Kim-Kardashian-Sz-40-/200951977196?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2ec9abd4ec

They seem authentic and come with the box and dust bags but I'm concerned because the shoes do not have the fendi logo on the back of the platform like the ones pictured on the fendi catwalk. Sorry I can't post the ebay photos. I keep getting an error message. 

Runway photo:
Notice the gold double F's on the back of the platform






Thanks!


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

Jo-Mitzi said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can you please have a look at these YSL Tribtoo for me. I paid yesterday but haven't got them yet:
> 
> Name: YSL Yves Saint Tribtoo brown patent leather Shoes UK size 6 EU 39
> Seller: polly7171
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181195292157?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Many thanks in advance.



Looks good but need to see a pic of the soles to be sure.


----------



## Marnie4220

Would appreciate someone authenticating these shoes 
Item                 Authentic Prada Sandals Thongs Shoes Size 7.5
Listing No.        200950894915
Seller               couturehaven
Link                  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/200950894915?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Comments        Just hoping I'm in the right section
Thk u ..... m


----------



## semc7

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

black patent YSL tributes? Also, how easy is it to touch up the scuffs?


----------



## Marnie4220

Seeking authentication -
Item                  Authentic Prada Patent Leather/Cork Platform Slides 36 1/2
Listing No.         310692061666
Seller                swapshopathens
Link                   http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/310692061666?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Comments         Do Pradas generally run on the small size?
Again thank you ... m


----------



## Marnie4220

Needing assistance with these slides -
Item                      Authentic Chanel Slip on shoes
Listing No              321183989707
Seller                    shopnow305
Link                       http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/321183989707?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Comments             nil

Again many thanks .... m


----------



## Jo-Mitzi

mademoiselle.bd said:


> Looks good but need to see a pic of the soles to be sure.


Thanks so much Mademoiselle.bd! I'll post additional photos of the soles when I get them.


----------



## audreylita

semc7 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> 
> black patent YSL tributes? Also, how easy is it to touch up the scuffs?



I personally have never been able to touch up any patent leather anything.  You may want to ask your cobbler if they can do it.


----------



## AprilSherrie

Hi I was just wondering if this pair of YSL shoes are geniune? The selller has good feedback and they show detailed photos but I'm still not sure. Thanks for checking it out.

Item: YSL Pony Hair Leopard Print Loafer
Listing number: 200952218712
Seller: thefashionsupermarket
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-L...f8458#viTabs_0


----------



## Jo-Mitzi

Jo-Mitzi said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can you please have a look at these YSL Tribtoo for me. I paid yesterday but haven't got them yet:
> 
> Name: YSL Yves Saint Tribtoo brown patent leather Shoes UK size 6 EU 39
> Seller: polly7171
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181195292157?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Many thanks in advance.



Here are some additional photos of the soles I've just taken. What concerns me is that stitching inside is quite poor (last photo) and they don't smell like leather.

MTIA


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

Jo-Mitzi said:


> Here are some additional photos of the soles I've just taken. What concerns me is that stitching inside is quite poor (last photo) and they don't smell like leather.
> 
> MTIA



There's a few things here that look quite off, and I've noticed something in the listing photos as well. Can you please post a side profile shot of the shoe, as well as front on and from the back as well?


----------



## babeexphat

alonasin said:


> Hi just wanted to check if these louboutins are authentic since I can't find the color or pattern. They might be from a while ago



You can post in the authenticate this CL thread, but they look authentic to me


----------



## Jo-Mitzi

Thank you so much Mademoiselle.bd. 
Here are the photos:


----------



## Jo-Mitzi

mademoiselle.bd said:


> There's a few things here that look quite off, and I've noticed something in the listing photos as well. Can you please post a side profile shot of the shoe, as well as front on and from the back as well?


Thanks so much Mademoiselle.bd. I've included the additional photos.


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

Jo-Mitzi said:


> Thanks so much Mademoiselle.bd. I've included the additional photos.



Have sent sent you a long pm


----------



## K_Burg

Just picked these Pradas up from a 'friend' and now I'm skeptical of there authenticity. My main problem with them is the fact that they say 'Prada' on the back of them. Never seen that before. Thanks in advance. 
-Kevin


Here's some quick pics
http://tinypic.com/r/2n1gjnm/5
http://tinypic.com/r/2bzdr5/5


----------



## kaityy

Hi guys! 

I wanted to authenticate these valentino rockstud patent flats. Any help will be much appreciated!

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/261266409675?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## gordomom

Hello - just wanted to check back to see if anyone has an opinion on the authenticity of these boots.  Thanks so much! 



gordomom said:


> Hello - I have a pair of Prada boots (purchased from Poshmark) and would love to know if they're real.  Please let me know if you need additional photos.
> 
> Thank you!
> Michelle (gordomom)
> 
> View attachment 2279745
> View attachment 2279746
> View attachment 2279747
> View attachment 2279748
> View attachment 2279749
> View attachment 2279750
> View attachment 2279751
> View attachment 2279752
> 
> View attachment 2279744


----------



## K_Burg

Anyone got an opinion on the prada sneakers?


----------



## lee23

K_Burg said:


> Just picked these Pradas up from a 'friend' and now I'm skeptical of there authenticity. My main problem with them is the fact that they say 'Prada' on the back of them. Never seen that before. Thanks in advance.
> -Kevin
> 
> 
> Here's some quick pics
> http://tinypic.com/r/2n1gjnm/5
> http://tinypic.com/r/2bzdr5/5




I'm not familiar with that particular style of sneaker, but I do have a pair of Prada sneakers with the name stamped onto a similar area on the back, so I don't believe this aspect should cause concern. 

_[edit: here's an example that's similar to yours]_


----------



## Marnie4220

Am seeking authentication of these shoes pls 

Item                     Chanel Black leather Criss cross Logo sandals
Listing No             171080675943
Seller                    zoegold
Link                        http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171080675943?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Comments             -

Thank you ......... m


----------



## twoturntables

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221269661592?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Please help with these Celine boots! Thank you!


----------



## mlemee

mademoiselle.bd said:


> It could be because they're an older style but otherwise the lining, Charlotte Olympia stamp and the spider web all look off.



Excuse me, these are my shoes that I sold. Before you give authentication advice you should be able to know the product you are talking about because clearly you don't.

These shoes are 100% genuine CO, I bought them from Dover Street Market in London in around 2008.
I'm not going to even persuade you that these are genuine but it saddens me that on my favourite site, where I am an active member, someone like you - who claims to be an authenticator - cannot tell real from fake.


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

mlemee said:


> Excuse me, these are my shoes that I sold. Before you give authentication advice you should be able to know the product you are talking about because clearly you don't.
> 
> These shoes are 100% genuine CO, I bought them from Dover Street Market in London in around 2008.
> I'm not going to even persuade you that these are genuine but it saddens me that on my favourite site, where I am an active member, someone like you - who claims to be an authenticator - cannot tell real from fake.



Please read my post - I qualified my doubt by saying that it could be because they are an older model, im which case I don't have experience with. 

I don't claim to be an expert authenticator, but I've dealt with designer shoes for a while now and do know a thing or two. Whenever im not 100% sure as to the authenticity of an item I will state the reasons why and why not and leave it to the member to decide.


----------



## CallMeSteph

Hi! I just purchased these shoes and wanted to make sure they're authentic. Thank you!

YSL Yves Saint Laurent Tribute T Strap Platform Black Sandal Size 35 1/2
thecheaperstation
321194380360
http://www.ebay.com/itm/321194380360


----------



## miababy

Hi im new I don't know if im doing this right, would love it if someone could authentic these Gucci shoes thank you in advance   -  http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Authentic-Gucci-stiletto-shoe-uk-6-us-8-5-eu-39-5/122023097

sweetnothings
122023097


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *cheyqua* 

                              Hello, could anyone please help me authenticate these shoes as I'm not familiar with Charlotte Olympias. Thank you!

Item name: AUTH Black Charlotte Olympia peeptoe heels size 38
Seller: missluxurycloset
Item number: 300933867607
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTH-Black-Charlotte-Olympia-peeptoe-heels-size-38-/300933867607?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STR   K%3AMEWAX%3AIT&nma=true&si=V09xZDyQlMT5GlFGkzlzQRt   9SwM%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




mademoiselle.bd said:


> It could be because they're an older style but otherwise the lining, Charlotte Olympia stamp and the spider web all look off.





mlemee said:


> Excuse me, these are my shoes that I sold. Before you give authentication advice you should be able to know the product you are talking about because clearly you don't.
> 
> These shoes are 100% genuine CO, I bought them from Dover Street Market in London in around 2008.
> I'm not going to even persuade you that these are genuine but it saddens me that on my favourite site, where I am an active member, someone like you - who claims to be an authenticator - cannot tell real from fake.





mademoiselle.bd said:


> Please read my post - I qualified my doubt by saying that it could be because they are an older model, im which case I don't have experience with.
> 
> I don't claim to be an expert authenticator, but I've dealt with designer shoes for a while now and do know a thing or two. Whenever im not 100% sure as to the authenticity of an item I will state the reasons why and why not and leave it to the member to decide.


Seriously! To get all defensive toward someone who is offering her expertise free of charge and on her own free time is uncalled for, unnecessary and unfair.

No one said your shoes were fake. All she said in expressing her opinion is that there were details that looked "off."  When  details look off, it can be because of lighting, photo angle or because they're fake. 

If you know the shoes are authentic, instead of being defensive, take the constructive criticism and ask whether better pictures will help. Or check with A4U and request a professional authentication.

But don't attack the messenger!


----------



## mlemee

BeenBurned said:


> Seriously! To get all defensive toward someone who is offering her expertise free of charge and on her own free time is uncalled for, unnecessary and unfair.
> 
> No one said your shoes were fake. All she said in expressing her opinion is that there were details that looked "off."  When  details look off, it can be because of lighting, photo angle or because they're fake.
> 
> If you know the shoes are authentic, instead of being defensive, take the constructive criticism and ask whether better pictures will help. Or check with A4U and request a professional authentication.
> 
> But don't attack the messenger!



I will get defensive if it is my ebay reputation on the line and the buyer in question was requesting her money back.
And that's just it, the shoes looked 'off' - they don't, the authenticator just didn't recognise an older model therefore nearly damaging my small business of selling my private items by insinuating that my shoes were fake - and that comment does insinuate that the shoes aren't genuine.

An incorrect assessment is unfair, my reaction is fair.

The original individual I directed this comment to has responded, it doesn't need to be taken up with others. 

Mods - back to topic.


----------



## lvnewbie81

Hi, I'm looking to purchase these and I'm hoping someone could help me in determining if these are authentic. Thank you.

CHANEL CC logo Navy Patent Leather Pump Heel Shoes 36.5 / 6
advancebuy 
200958024059
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-CC-logo-Navy-Patent-Leather-Pump-Heel-Shoes-36-5-6-/200958024059?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2eca08197b


----------



## SylviK

Hello there!!

Im wondering if these sneakers are Authentic??? I would be Very Thankful if you could assist me a little bit here!!

Its a pair of Christian Louboutin sz 44 sneakers for sale from England.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


Best Regards// Sylvi K


----------



## miababy

Hi could you tell me if these Gucci shoes are authentic please thanks in advance

item - Authentic Gucci stiletto shoe
seller - sweetnothings2
item number - 
122023097
Link - http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Authentic-Gucci-stiletto-shoe-uk-6-us-8-5-eu-39-5/122023097


----------



## sssonja

Hi!

Does anyone know if these are Isabel Marant sneakers are authentic?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321196005034?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

"Isabel Marant Sneaker Wedges Bayley rot-braun, bordeaux 40 (39) NEU mit Rechnung"
Seller: kollerrob1960

Thanks!


----------



## CallMeSteph

SylviK said:


> Hello there!!
> 
> Im wondering if these sneakers are Authentic??? I would be Very Thankful if you could assist me a little bit here!!
> 
> Its a pair of Christian Louboutin sz 44 sneakers for sale from England.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> 
> 
> Best Regards// Sylvi K



There's a whole forum dedicated to Louboutins and the ladies are really nice and awesome. If you post there you'll prob get an answer faster


----------



## jamcl31

Hi! These are YSL heels from ymvshopper on ebay  Please help me authenticate them. Thanks! ) 

BTW, seller says it is embossed "YVES SAINT LAURENT Rive Gauche   Made in Italy CUIR VERITABLE 38" on the outsole/ under the shoes.


----------



## gina2328

Hello,  

I would love some help with these shoes.  I know there is only a couple of photos, but I am wondering about the "made in Italy" stamped inside the shoes.  I noticed on another listing for similar Gucci loafers, the "made in Italy" is in small case, and in this listing, the lettering is in all capitals.

Thanks.

Item Name:  Gucci Loafer

Item Number: 200962013575

Seller:   2939katherine

Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/200962013575?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#rpdId


----------



## janetypk

Hi Authenticators!

I have a pair of Tory Burch wedges that I got as a gift and I'm doubting that its authentic. Could you please take a look and tell me what you think? I need your expertise!!

Here are the photos:



















Thanks!! I really appreciate your help  :okay:


----------



## laynesavdtheday

*Lanvin Navy Patent Ballet Flats L'Ete 2008, 39*

58tamara58
251329466713
www.ebay.com/itm/251329466713?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## miababy

Hi i  know yous are busy but is there anyone on atall authenticating, had my shoes on for 2 - 3 weeks now and nothing, I do realise you have lives off of here, so I will apologise in advance thank you


----------



## Kittie_Cat

Hi. I would like to ask for your help in authenticating some Ebay finds. Are these real? 

*Item Name:* Tory Burch Jelly Bow Ballet Flats
*Name of the seller*: ineedprettythings
*Item no*. 171124358754
*Link: *http://www.ebay.ph/itm/99-PESO-BID-...4?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item27d7ce7e62


*Item Name:* Tory Burch Jelly Reva
*Name of the seller*: ineedprettythings
*Item no*. 171125290803
*Link:*http://www.ebay.ph/itm/BNW-AUTH-TOR...3?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item27d7dcb733

Thank you very much for your assistance.


----------



## lexlaw18

Hi ladies! Can anyone please authenticate these Tory Burches for me? Thanks in advance for your help!

Pair #1

Item: TORY BURCH SHOES BALLET FLATS BLACK PATENT LEATHER LARGE METAL LOGO 
Item number: 380717564693
Seller: silverfreak
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/380717564693?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_749wt_687

Pair #2

Item:TORY BURCH WEDGE SHOES BLACK PATENT LEATHER GOLD METAL LOGO PIECE 
Item number:380717571429
Seller: silverfreak
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/380717571429?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_787wt_687


----------



## beckyyb93

Kittie_Cat said:


> Hi. I would like to ask for your help in authenticating some Ebay finds. Are these real?
> 
> *Item Name:* Tory Burch Jelly Bow Ballet Flats
> *Name of the seller*: ineedprettythings
> *Item no*. 171124358754
> *Link: *http://www.ebay.ph/itm/99-PESO-BID-...4?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item27d7ce7e62
> 
> 
> *Item Name:* Tory Burch Jelly Reva
> *Name of the seller*: ineedprettythings
> *Item no*. 171125290803
> *Link:*http://www.ebay.ph/itm/BNW-AUTH-TOR...3?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item27d7dcb733
> 
> Thank you very much for your assistance.


I'm not an expert but I would be willing to bet money that both of those are fake. Hopefully others will give you their opinions as well but that whole ad is extremely shady.


----------



## beckyyb93

janetypk said:


> Hi Authenticators!
> 
> I have a pair of Tory Burch wedges that I got as a gift and I'm doubting that its authentic. Could you please take a look and tell me what you think? I need your expertise!!
> 
> Here are the photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!! I really appreciate your help  :okay:


I'm not an expert but nothing about those scream fake to me, the box looks good...IMO you got lucky and those are real


----------



## Kittie_Cat

Hi. Here are other pictures of the items in question


Item Name:*Tory Burch Jelly Bow Ballet Flats

*Bow 1.JPG*(27.3 KB)

*Bow 2.JPG*(20.7 KB)**

 Bow 3.JPG*(23.7 KB)*

Bow 4.JPG*(27.2 KB)*



Item Name:*Tory Burch Jelly Reva

*Reva 1.JPG*(33.4 KB)*

*Reva 2.JPG*(26.3 KB)*

*Reva 3.JPG*(26.3 KB)*

*Reva 4.JPG*(29.1 KB)


Do you think these are authentic? Thank you for your assistance


----------



## missliberia

Please tell me if these are real.


----------



## redgater

My sister just picked up these shoes at a designer consignment shop in our town. They are a satiny sturdy fabric that has soft leather lining . The bottom part is wood including the stacked heel with rubber soles. PRADA name IS VERY FADED ON THE FOOTBED. There are no other markings that I can find. Are these authentic? Would you know anything about them , name, year? Thanks so much! Soup can holds up the straps!


----------



## miababy

beckyyb93 said:


> I'm not an expert but I would be willing to bet money that both of those are fake. Hopefully others will give you their opinions as well but that whole ad is extremely shady.


I agree with above, but im no expert, doesn't offer paypal so don't think you would be protected if they where fake


----------



## audreylita

missliberia said:


> Please tell me if these are real.



These are authentic, in my opinion.


----------



## missliberia

audreylita said:


> These are authentic, in my opinion.



Thanks!


----------



## Kittie_Cat

Hi. Here are other pictures of the items in question. I wasn't able to attach these in the previous post, sorry.


Item Name:*Tory Burch Jelly Bow Ballet Flats




Bow 1.JPG     (27.3 KB) 




Bow 2.JPG     (20.7 KB) 




Bow 3.JPG     (23.7 KB) 




Bow 4.JPG     (27.2 KB) 





Item Name:*Tory Burch Jelly Reva




Reva 1.JPG     (33.4 KB) 




Reva 2.JPG     (26.3 KB) 




Reva 3.JPG     (26.3 KB) 




Reva 4.JPG     (29.1 KB) 




Do you think these are authentic? Thank you very much for your assistance.


----------



## Gilly

Hello ladies, please could you confirm that the following Prada boots (which I have just won) are authentic.

 Item Name: PRADA PLATFORM ANKLE BOOTS
 Listing number: 300960351461
 Seller ID: belle-fashions
 Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PRADA-PLAT...vip=true&rt=nc

 Comments: I love them, but my hubby has just pointed out that the golden 'Prada' on the sole will be upside down when they are worn...is this right?!   

 Please forgive my ignorance


----------



## babyLV

hi there! bought my first ysl shoes from private seller!! pleaseeeeeeee authenticate thank you very much!!!~


----------



## pmoney

Please help authenticate. 

Thank you!!!

*Item Name:* CHANEL CC Logo Flats Tweed  Shoes 37 1/2
*Name of the seller*:  amolohov 
*Item no*. 111170517300
*Link: *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111170517300&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## pmoney

Please help authenticate, TIA!

Item: Chanel, Black And White Leather Ballerina Flats Cc  Logo Sz 37.5 Us 7.5-8
Listing number: 171128543593
Seller:  fifth*ave-closet
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-Black...item27d80e5969


----------



## yakusoku.af

Can someone help authenticate these Isabel Marant Bayleys?

Item Name: ISABEL MARANT Bayley Basket Navy Beige LILAS Star Hi-Top Wedge Sneakers Sz 36, 6
Seller:  the-fashion-district
Item #: 331024676957
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331024676957?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649

TIA!


----------



## jmcadon

kaityy said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I wanted to authenticate these valentino rockstud patent flats. Any help will be much appreciated!
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/261266409675?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 These look authentic to me


----------



## mustardcutter

Hello!  Does anyone know if these Ugg Elissa boots are authentic?

















Tags are from inside the left boot.

If I could get any help with this that would be super appreciated!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

mustardcutter said:


> Hello!  Does anyone know if these Ugg Elissa boots are authentic?
> 
> View attachment 2336572
> 
> 
> View attachment 2336573
> 
> 
> View attachment 2336574
> 
> View attachment 2336605
> 
> View attachment 2336604
> 
> 
> View attachment 2336575
> 
> 
> Tags are from inside the left boot.
> 
> If I could get any help with this that would be super appreciated!!!


They're authentic.


----------



## b.Jane

Hi do you ladies authenticate valentino shoes?

Item: valentino rockstud snakeskin
Item no: 200964460852
Seller: nychappygirl
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200964460852?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## b.Jane

]Hi. Do you ladies authenticate shoes?

Item: chanel sneakers 
Item number:261288521579
Seller: haute*couture7
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261288521579?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## babyLV

Why was my post skipped??? Ok


----------



## Jencl

Item: MANOLO BLAHNIK , gold embelished pumps, size 36
Item number: 321207912971
Seller: FLYGAL18
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321207912971&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:AU:1123

Hi, does anyone know if these manolo blahnik shoes are authentic?

This is my first time getting a pair of manolo blahnik and it will be very much appreciated if anyone can help me with this.


----------



## audreylita

Jencl said:


> Item: MANOLO BLAHNIK , gold embelished pumps, size 36
> Item number: 321207912971
> Seller: FLYGAL18
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321207912971&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:AU:1123
> 
> Hi, does anyone know if these manolo blahnik shoes are authentic?
> 
> This is my first time getting a pair of manolo blahnik and it will be very much appreciated if anyone can help me with this.



Not authentic.


----------



## Kayapo97

Jencl said:


> Item: MANOLO BLAHNIK , gold embelished pumps, size 36
> Item number: 321207912971
> Seller: FLYGAL18
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321207912971&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:AU:1123
> 
> Hi, does anyone know if these manolo blahnik shoes are authentic?
> 
> This is my first time getting a pair of manolo blahnik and it will be very much appreciated if anyone can help me with this.



Avoid them, they look terrible.


----------



## Divanation

Could someone authenticate these Gucci boots please?

Item:  Authentic Gucci Tall Black Leather Boots Size 8.5B

Seller: lafashion81

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181217974096?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## carisa729

Item: Prada Prada America's Cup shoes Men's 10 
Item number: 181217691110
Seller: davidnyc56
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181217691110

Hi Ladies, could someone please authenticate these? I would really appreciate it. 
Thanks!


----------



## djonica

Item: Manolo Blahnik hangisi shoes
Item number: 221287869641
Seller: bearnecessity-2007
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Manolo-Bl...69641?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3385c8ecc9

Are these authentic? Please help!
Thank You


----------



## Olive527

Can someone help me authenticate these Tory Burch shoes on ebay. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321211440389?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you


----------



## audreylita

djonica said:


> Item: Manolo Blahnik hangisi shoes
> Item number: 221287869641
> Seller: bearnecessity-2007
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Manolo-Bl...69641?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3385c8ecc9
> 
> Are these authentic? Please help!
> Thank You



Not enough pictures to see detail and no history of selling at this price level.  Kinda makes you wonder why someone would sell a pricey item at such a discount.


----------



## repartea

Hello! I've had my eye on these shoes for a while now, but I'm a little skeptical of the price. Is it too good to be true? (any info on the seller would be helpful too, thank you!)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MIU-MIU-PRA...28900?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item565b6f9d64


----------



## lanoiry

Hi Ladies, 

Could you please authenticate these Manolo Blahnik for me? Many thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141070035346?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
http://www.ebay.com/itm/29095335080...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Kayapo97

lanoiry said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Could you please authenticate these Manolo Blahnik for me? Many thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141070035346?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/29095335080...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Both look okay.


----------



## aka_cc

Hello Ladies,
Plz plz can anyone help me to authenticate this pair of Stuart Weitzman boots please? Bought them from a private seller and received this morning but I noticed that the serial numbers that printed on the side of the boots are not from SW...there is no brand names/logos printed on the insole, I have emailed SW but they refused to verify. plz help....Can they be fake??Thank you very much for your time and help....



































http://i565.photobucket.com/albums/ss95/aka_cici/image1_zpsef56f159.jpeg
http://i565.photobucket.com/albums/ss95/aka_cici/image_zps4aff6c77.jpeg


----------



## lanoiry

Kayapo97 said:


> Both look okay.


Thank you very much!


----------



## lanoiry

Hello,

I just bought this pair of Manolo, I think they look okay, but just want to reassure before I pay. Could someone please help authenticate this? TIA!

Manolo Blahnik Irie Quilted Cap-Toe Halter
Seller ID: kktt2004
item #: 290980688889

http://www.ebay.com/itm/290980688889?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


----------



## audreylita

lanoiry said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just bought this pair of Manolo, I think they look okay, but just want to reassure before I pay. Could someone please help authenticate this? TIA!
> 
> Manolo Blahnik Irie Quilted Cap-Toe Halter
> Seller ID: kktt2004
> item #: 290980688889
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/290980688889?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649



Lovely shoes, purchased from a sale.


----------



## angelarhodes

Hi all! 

I was wondering if you could tell me if these Manolo's are real and if anyone knows the name of the style? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Blahnik-Shoes-Size-39-/261291747607?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&nma=true&si=neOH8ZhpZwjmbY4URgLqDTaGQqA%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Thanks for any help! 

Angela


----------



## audreylita

angelarhodes said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I was wondering if you could tell me if these Manolo's are real and if anyone knows the name of the style?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Blahnik-Shoes-Size-39-/261291747607?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&nma=true&si=neOH8ZhpZwjmbY4URgLqDTaGQqA%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help!
> 
> Angela



Photos are terrible, impossible to tell what they are.  Auction appears to have closed.


----------



## gail13

repartea said:


> Hello! I've had my eye on these shoes for a while now, but I'm a little skeptical of the price. Is it too good to be true? (any info on the seller would be helpful too, thank you!)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MIU-MIU-PRA...28900?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item565b6f9d64



Hi-I'm not knowledgeable enough to be able to authenticate these for you, but as a frequent shopper I can tell you that various styles similar to these have surfaced at the Rack for $140-$170 so the price is OK.   I haven't seen this exact style but all these sandals are on clearance now.


----------



## Anesofie

djonica said:


> Item: Manolo Blahnik hangisi shoes
> Item number: 221287869641
> Seller: bearnecessity-2007
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Manolo-Bl...69641?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3385c8ecc9
> 
> Are these authentic? Please help!
> Thank You


Hope you understand my English:

I would ask the seller for more photos before I bid on them. On the authentic ones the crystal ornaments are attached to a "cushion" of satin. On those on ebay it looks like this "cushion" is missing. They also look very worn out after being used only once...


----------



## parisianescape

Hi,

Can someone please let me know if these are authentic? Or any information on the seller?

Thank you!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Valentino...75152?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cd65ece30


----------



## ashleynova

I bought these Christian Louboutin Boots for my girlfriend and they are too high for her.  I want to know the name of these since I did not get them in the original box.  I know they are 160 mm but I have not been able to find anything that look like these on the internet anywhere.  Can anyone help me on the figuring out what these are?

Thanks


----------



## ashleynova

More photos.


----------



## angelarhodes

Hello, 

I have some better photos (I asked about these recently but the photos on the link weren't very good). They smell and feel amazing, I think they're real but i'm no expert, there is a neiman marcus sticker on the bottom of the shoes and on the box.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Alixis

Hi! Would love some opinions about the authenticity of these various Brian Atwood Maniacs... Thank you in advance  xxx

*No. 1*
*Item Name: *Brian Atwood Nude Patent Maniac
* Listing number:* 321218602949*
Seller name or ID:*drcris10*
Working Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/321218602949?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

*No. 2*
*Item Name: *http://www.theoutnet.com/Shop/Designers/Jimmy_ChooBrian Atwood White Maniacs
* Listing number:* 380734864704* 
Seller name or ID: *oks101
* Working Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/380734864704?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

*No. 3*
*Item Name: *Brian Atwood Lime Maniacs
* Listing number:* 281174381978* 
Seller name or ID: *greatshoesonsale*
Working Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/281174381978?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

*No. 4*
*Item Name: *Brian Atwood Blue Suede Maniacs
* Listing number:* 281114818698* 
Seller name or ID: *3662marina
* Working Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brian-Atwoo...18698?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4173bfb88a

Any and all help and opiions about the authenticity would be really appreciated - thank you!!


----------



## audreylita

Alixis said:


> Hi! Would love some opinions about the authenticity of these various Brian Atwood Maniacs... Thank you in advance  xxx
> 
> *No. 1*
> *Item Name: *Brian Atwood Nude Patent Maniac
> * Listing number:* 321218602949*
> Seller name or ID:*drcris10*
> Working Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/321218602949?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> *No. 2*
> *Item Name: *http://www.theoutnet.com/Shop/Designers/Jimmy_ChooBrian Atwood White Maniacs
> * Listing number:* 380734864704*
> Seller name or ID: *oks101
> * Working Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/380734864704?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> *No. 3*
> *Item Name: *Brian Atwood Lime Maniacs
> * Listing number:* 281174381978*
> Seller name or ID: *greatshoesonsale*
> Working Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/281174381978?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> *No. 4*
> *Item Name: *Brian Atwood Blue Suede Maniacs
> * Listing number:* 281114818698*
> Seller name or ID: *3662marina
> * Working Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brian-Atwoo...18698?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4173bfb88a
> 
> Any and all help and opiions about the authenticity would be really appreciated - thank you!!



I am not familiar with Brian Atwood but did a search of Manolo Blahnik shoes from these sellers.  Seller number two has MB's listed that show shoes with heels he has never done.  Seller number three warrants a look see of their feedback on toolhaus.org which is always a good idea when you are not familiar with a seller and want to see any issues there may have been in the past.


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Are these authentic? I am planning on buying them for $120, but I'm not too sure how to authenticate it. Thanks!


----------



## rhondaroni0

Item: Yves St. Laurent tribute, 95s
Listing Number: bought at a consignment store
Seller:
Link:
Comments:I took all of the photos.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## rhondaroni0

Item:Marc Jacobs Mouse Ballerinas
Listing Number:400474172538
Seller:coffeemom777 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/40047417253...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
Comments: extra photos taken by me


Thanks so much in advance!!!


----------



## mama b

Item Name: YSL Trainers
Listing number: 130918277166
Seller name or ID: italyfashionpoint
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/130918277166


----------



## lovelycouturec

hi to all,

i recently purchased these preowned and obviously beyond loved lol isabel marant over basket bekkett sneaker wedges but something is kind of throwing me off a little bit.

thank you in advance if you can please help me authenticate them.

pictures can be seen here:

http://s1167.photobucket.com/user/couturestreasures/library/isabel marants


if i need more detailed pictures,please let me know. will be happy to take them them!


----------



## b.Jane

Hi do you authenticate shoes? I purchased these boots. Please have a look 

Item: balenciaga boots
Item no: 281177988565
Seller: oneida0514
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281177988565&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## lovemyangels

lovelycouturec said:


> hi to all,
> 
> i recently purchased these preowned and obviously beyond loved lol isabel marant over basket bekkett sneaker wedges but something is kind of throwing me off a little bit.
> 
> thank you in advance if you can please help me authenticate them.
> 
> pictures can be seen here:
> 
> http://s1167.photobucket.com/user/couturestreasures/library/isabel marants
> 
> 
> if i need more detailed pictures,please let me know. will be happy to take them them!



I believe your IM Bekett is authentic. Congratulation!


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello,
Could someone please authenticate these gucci boots for me? I purchased them from a local consignment shop/ They have been resoled. I am nervous as the rference number on the shoe does not lead to the shoe when googled. TIA!

http://s926.photobucket.com/user/soleilbrun/library/gucci%20boots


----------



## JosiePosie

Hello!  Could someone please authenticate these for me?

Item Name: UGG Gray Classic Cardy Sweater boots
Listing number: 370921380547
Seller name or ID: deblocal701
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/370921380547...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_4910wt_1399

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

JosiePosie said:


> Hello!  Could someone please authenticate these for me?
> 
> Item Name: UGG Gray Classic Cardy Sweater boots
> Listing number: 370921380547
> Seller name or ID: deblocal701
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/370921380547...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_4910wt_1399
> 
> Thanks in advance!


They look good. If you can request pictures of the tags from inside the left boot, that would confirm. (This is one of the few sellers with an Uggs listing with decent pictures and many pictures!)


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello, Could someone please authenticate these YSL tributes for me? All the photos were taken by me. TIA

http://s926.photobucket.com/user/soleilbrun/library/YSL%20red%20tributes


----------



## TinaBal

Hi there, 

Can anyone please help me authenticate these Giuseppe Zanotti shoes? Thank you in advance! 

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/775-Giuseppe...10478?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1e801d1cee


----------



## yakusoku.af

Any Isabel Marant experts out there?

Item Name: AUTHENTIC ISABEL MARANT 'BAYLEY' AMERICANA OVER BASKET SNEAKER WEDGE 
Listing number: 190941048633
Seller name or ID:  threadflip
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-I..._s_Shoes&hash=item2c74f92f39&autorefresh=true

TIA!!!


----------



## Soli156

Hi! Could someone please authenticate these Manolo, Something blue Hangisi's? 
thanks!

http://s988.photobucket.com/user/Soli156/library/?sort=3&page=1

* edit; seller is reputable and has over 150  100% feedback on their seller's page. Uploaded photos she sent to my photo bucket.


----------



## audreylita

Soli156 said:


> Hi! Could someone please authenticate these Manolo, Something blue Hangisi's?
> thanks!
> 
> http://s988.photobucket.com/user/Soli156/library/?sort=3&page=1
> 
> * edit; seller is reputable and has over 150  100% feedback on their seller's page. Uploaded photos she sent to my photo bucket.



Is there a link to an e-bay listing?


----------



## Soli156

audreylita said:


> Is there a link to an e-bay listing?



I've tried adding one in but somehow it wont let me. Maybe my computer is acting up.. Can you authenticate without?


----------



## BeenBurned

Soli156 said:


> Hi! Could someone please authenticate these Manolo, Something blue Hangisi's?
> thanks!
> 
> http://s988.photobucket.com/user/Soli156/library/?sort=3&page=1
> 
> * edit; seller is reputable and has over 150  100% feedback on their seller's page. Uploaded photos she sent to my photo bucket.





audreylita said:


> Is there a link to an e-bay listing?





Soli156 said:


> I've tried adding one in but somehow it wont let me. Maybe my computer is acting up.. Can you authenticate without?


At the top of the page of the listing is the URL. (It starts with http) Highlight that, copy and paste into the response box. 

Note that links to listings and seller IDs are helpful because not only does it show the listing but it's helpful to look at the seller's history and pictures. Some sellers steal pictures of other sellers' items so what you're seeing in the listing isn't necessarily what you'll get.


----------



## Soli156

BeenBurned said:


> At the top of the page of the listing is the URL. (It starts with http) Highlight that, copy and paste into the response box.
> 
> Note that links to listings and seller IDs are helpful because not only does it show the listing but it's helpful to look at the seller's history and pictures. Some sellers steal pictures of other sellers' items so what you're seeing in the listing isn't necessarily what you'll get.



The listing I contacted the seller about has ended, (_as I saved it when it was posted, and found it was ending around 2 hours before._ ) Maybe thats why I'm not able to add the link? Or maybe my old pc is taking its final breaths and decided to suck the life out of me too while it's at it  She said she got a few offers to buy now right when the listing was ending and was considering selling that way.  I said I was interested too but needed to get them authenticated (hence my post here). My relatively trained shoe-eye say they're authentic, but I though another opinion?


----------



## BeenBurned

Soli156 said:


> The listing I contacted the seller about has ended, (_as I saved it when it was posted, and found it was ending around 2 hours before._ ) Maybe thats why I'm not able to add the link? Or maybe my old pc is taking its final breaths and decided to suck the life out of me too while it's at it  She said she got a few offers to buy now right when the listing was ending and was considering selling that way.  I said I was interested too but needed to get them authenticated (hence my post here). My relatively trained shoe-eye say they're authentic, but I though another opinion?


If you can pull up the listing, you should be able to get the URL. 

Another option is to copy and paste the item number. The item number is on the right side of the page under the seller info and beneath the "report" button. If you scroll down to the description (on left), the item number is on the right side of that line.


----------



## Soli156

BeenBurned said:


> If you can pull up the listing, you should be able to get the URL.
> 
> Another option is to copy and paste the item number. The item number is on the right side of the page under the seller info and beneath the "report" button. If you scroll down to the description (on left), the item number is on the right side of that line.



No cannot manage to pull up the original listing, it says the listing has finished. Sorry, I didn't make myself clear, and can't be more of help. English is not my first language...     But the pictures in the first link I posted, what do you make of them? As I said, my relatively trained shoe-eye say they're authentic, should I trust my gut feeling?


----------



## audreylita

Soli156 said:


> No cannot manage to pull up the original listing, it says the listing has finished. Sorry, I didn't make myself clear, and can't be more of help. English is not my first language...     But the pictures in the first link I posted, what do you make of them? As I said, my relatively trained shoe-eye say they're authentic, should I trust my gut feeling?



As BeenBurned stated, pictures can be stolen and seeing a sellers history is critical in giving you accurate information.  My auction pictures were stolen several times before I started watermarking them.


----------



## BeenBurned

Soli156 said:


> No cannot manage to pull up the original listing, it says the listing has finished. Sorry, I didn't make myself clear, and can't be more of help. English is not my first language...     But the pictures in the first link I posted, what do you make of them? As I said, my relatively trained shoe-eye say they're authentic, should I trust my gut feeling?


What's the seller's ID? On which ebay site (.com -- .com.sg -- .co.uk) did you find it on?


----------



## Soli156

audreylita said:


> As BeenBurned stated, pictures can be stolen and seeing a sellers history is critical in giving you accurate information.  My auction pictures were stolen several times before I started watermarking them.



That is so rude! How did you notice that your pictures were stolen?? Sellers history looks excellent, just need to get a second opinion on the pictures. Do they look authentic to you?


----------



## Soli156

Are there anyone else who can help by giving their opinion if these look authentic or not?? 

http://s988.photobucket.com/user/Soli156/library/?sort=3&page=1


----------



## LouieVee

Can someone authenticate this for me please?
Its a really trustworthy website, the only thing off is the Euro size on the bottom of the sole. I've never seen that on LV shoes before- only LV sizes.

http://www.theluxurycloset.com/cash-delivery/louis-vuitton-brown-suede-brogue-lace-up-shoes-size-40

Thanks!


----------



## Soli156

BeenBurned said:


> What's the seller's ID? On which ebay site (.com -- .com.sg -- .co.uk) did you find it on?



Sorry I didn't answer earlier, I didn't see the message you wrote. I found it on co.uk, but this listing is no longer on ebay, we're dealing outside ebay now, privately. 
Do they look authentic to you?


----------



## BeenBurned

Soli156 said:


> Sorry I didn't answer earlier, I didn't see the message you wrote. I found it on co.uk, but this listing is no longer on ebay, we're dealing outside ebay now, privately.
> Do they look authentic to you?


If the listing is no longer on ebay, it was probably removed as fake. Even ended listings can be searched by seller or item number. If it was removed, I wouldn't buy it privately. The seller is dishonest.


----------



## Soli156

BeenBurned said:


> If the listing is no longer on ebay, it was probably removed as fake. Even ended listings can be searched by seller or item number. If it was removed, I wouldn't buy it privately. The seller is dishonest.



Damn.. :/  Really wanted those shoes.. I will stay away then. Thanks for the heads up!

Would you state the shoes as authentic though? So I know until next time I see a pair, and then I can eventually bid while they are as active listing? http://s988.photobucket.com/user/Soli156/library/?sort=3&page=1


----------



## BeenBurned

Soli156 said:


> Damn.. :/  Really wanted those shoes.. I will stay away then. Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> Would you state the shoes as authentic though? So I know until next time I see a pair, and then I can eventually bid while they are as active listing? http://s988.photobucket.com/user/Soli156/library/?sort=3&page=1


I'm sorry but I don't know the brand and can't authenticate them. I was just commenting on the seller and her ethics.


----------



## audreylita

Soli156 said:


> Damn.. :/  Really wanted those shoes.. I will stay away then. Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> Would you state the shoes as authentic though? So I know until next time I see a pair, and then I can eventually bid while they are as active listing? http://s988.photobucket.com/user/Soli156/library/?sort=3&page=1



I own many pairs of the hangisi but cannot comment from these photos.  I personally wouldn't buy anything from someone showing pictures just on photobucket.


----------



## dmiko5

Can anyone authenticate these McQueen shoes?  My daughter wants to buy them for her wedding...I just want to be sure we're not getting ripped off.  TIA
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ALEXANDER-M...03573?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2331429955


----------



## lovelycouturec

lovemyangels said:


> I believe your IM Bekett is authentic. Congratulation!






Thank you so much love! I am sorry for the late response. I haven't had any access to my computer to log in for a while. It is appreciated!


----------



## Soli156

audreylita said:


> I own many pairs of the hangisi but cannot comment from these photos.  I personally wouldn't buy anything from someone showing pictures just on photobucket.



Oh these are extra pictures she sent me as I told her I wanted clearer pictures than she initially showed.


----------



## eleventton

How do you authentic or tell the different between real/fake Charlotte Olympia's? Bidding on a pair on eBay from a lady who got them as a present and doesn't want them/finds them tacky. In the photos there is the box, dust bag, spiderweb under the shoe, and the polaroid. Everything looks correct and shoes are shipping from Massachusetts. Just wondering how to spot fakes though? Couldn't find much on Google. Here is a photo of them: http://i.ebayimg.com/t/Charlotte-Olympia-Kitty-Cat-Flats-Fuschia-Pink-Sz-40-10-9-5-/00/s/MTAwMFg3NTA=/z/F3kAAOxyd8NSb5fE/$(KGrHqIOKpUFJu1EBGbPBSb5fEK0dg~~60_57.JPG


----------



## BeenBurned

eleventton said:


> How do you authentic or tell the different between real/fake Charlotte Olympia's? Bidding on a pair on eBay from a lady who got them as a present and doesn't want them/finds them tacky. In the photos there is the box, dust bag, spiderweb under the shoe, and the polaroid. Everything looks correct and shoes are shipping from Massachusetts. Just wondering how to spot fakes though? Couldn't find much on Google. Here is a photo of them: http://i.ebayimg.com/t/Charlotte-Ol...fE/$(KGrHqIOKpUFJu1EBGbPBSb5fEK0dg~~60_57.JPG


Note that I don't know the brand but for all items, it's impossible to authenticate anything with just one picture. 

Links to listings are needed to verify that the seller is who and where she says she is, that the pictures are her own (and not stolen from other sellers or websites) and that there are enough pictures in the listing to authenticate and show condition.

In this case, you say that the seller is shipping from Mass. but the listing from which the picture came is from a seller in GA and the listing says that item location is Georgia. If this is the listing, why is the item in a different state than the seller says it is? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Charlotte-Olympia-Kitty-Cat-Flats-Fuschia-Pink-Sz-40-10-9-5-/171161121593

Please wait for other opinions on authenticity. Please do NOT rely on nor trust authenticity guides you find on the internet. Most have (at best) incomplete information, many are outdated and some are just plain wrong.


----------



## Kayapo97

eleventton said:


> How do you authentic or tell the different between real/fake Charlotte Olympia's? Bidding on a pair on eBay from a lady who got them as a present and doesn't want them/finds them tacky. In the photos there is the box, dust bag, spiderweb under the shoe, and the polaroid. Everything looks correct and shoes are shipping from Massachusetts. Just wondering how to spot fakes though? Couldn't find much on Google. Here is a photo of them: http://i.ebayimg.com/t/Charlotte-Olympia-Kitty-Cat-Flats-Fuschia-Pink-Sz-40-10-9-5-/00/s/MTAwMFg3NTA=/z/F3kAAOxyd8NSb5fE/$(KGrHqIOKpUFJu1EBGbPBSb5fEK0dg~~60_57.JPG



You really need to see the quality of the shoes so close up of stitching and sole etc. I am not aware of a fake market in Charlotte Olympia shoes but these days they are so quick to fake things in China you never know.

What does the persons history on Ebay look like?


----------



## eleventton

The eBay seller has 100% feedback and a blue star.


----------



## eleventton

Kayapo97 said:


> You really need to see the quality of the shoes so close up of stitching and sole etc. I am not aware of a fake market in Charlotte Olympia shoes but these days they are so quick to fake things in China you never know.
> 
> What does the persons history on Ebay look like?


The eBay seller has 100% feedback and a blue star. 0 negative and neutral feedback. Mostly all feedback is 'smooth transaction' and other generic things.


----------



## BeenBurned

eleventton said:


> The eBay seller has 100% feedback and a blue star.





eleventton said:


> The eBay seller has 100% feedback and a blue star. 0 negative and neutral feedback. Mostly all feedback is 'smooth transaction' and other generic things.


Just because a seller has 100% feedback and no indication that they've sold fakes doesn't mean a lot. There are many sellers who have never sold an authentic item but unfortunately, their buyers don't know they've gotten fakes. So they have 100% feedback.

Other sellers who get caught with a fake plead shock and ignorance, offer a full refund and apology and those buyers leave positive feedback for the "honest" seller. 

And other buyers who may have received fakes may not leave feedback for their sellers.

Feedback is only one piece of the information you need to see to evaluate a seller. The most important thing you need to see to authenticate shoes (or any other item) is clear closeup pictures of the important details that prove authenticity.


----------



## Tuuli35

Hi!
Could anyone please help me with these flats? I can't provide an auction link as I already own the shoes. 
Thank you so much!


----------



## JOODLZ

Could someone please authenticate these Ferragamo shoes?
Purchased recently at a local thrift.
Any info on age, name etc is appreciated...Thanks in advance!


----------



## MrsM2013

Lanvin flats. Please help authenticate. TIA

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Lanvin-Ballerina-Flats-Pink-Metallic-Leather-European-Size-38-Brand-New-/370932058547?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item565d4609b3&_uhb=1


----------



## ohitsjen

Hello  I was wondering if someone could help authenticate these shoes for me please?
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTH-CHA...t=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f2b81c72c&_uhb=1

They look really cute, hoping they aren't fakes!


----------



## audreylita

ohitsjen said:


> Hello  I was wondering if someone could help authenticate these shoes for me please?
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTH-CHA...t=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f2b81c72c&_uhb=1
> 
> They look really cute, hoping they aren't fakes!



I own many Chanel shoes but am no expert.  None of my shoes have stitches on the side as shown here, only ever in the back.  It would be nice if they could get a shot of the sole of the shoe, that would be helpful.


----------



## audreylita

ohitsjen said:


> Hello  I was wondering if someone could help authenticate these shoes for me please?
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTH-CHA...t=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f2b81c72c&_uhb=1
> 
> They look really cute, hoping they aren't fakes!



Their feedback shows they just sold these shoes a couple of weeks ago.  Buyer returned them.


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *ohitsjen* 

                              Hello  I was wondering if someone could help authenticate these shoes for me please?
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTH-CHAN...b81c72c&_uhb=1

They look really cute, hoping they aren't fakes! 




audreylita said:


> Their feedback shows they just sold these shoes a couple of weeks ago.  Buyer returned them.


This is one of the drawbacks of the new anonymized feedback. It would be nice to email the buyer to find out what the problem was or if it was simply a size issue for the return.


----------



## Gisforme

Hi, I just won these shoes but now I'm questioning if they are legit, the bottom is whats bothering me the most.  Could you take a look for me please? TIA

ITEM: Manolo Blahnik BB silver metallic 
SELLER: riheke
ITEM #: 221304732727
LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Blah...hLxCePLQ3YAuyVCYU0beM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## audreylita

Gisforme said:


> Hi, I just won these shoes but now I'm questioning if they are legit, the bottom is whats bothering me the most.  Could you take a look for me please? TIA
> 
> ITEM: Manolo Blahnik BB silver metallic
> SELLER: riheke
> ITEM #: 221304732727
> LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Blah...hLxCePLQ3YAuyVCYU0beM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Shoes look authentic to me.  Their feedback on toolhaus.org is a bit distressing.


----------



## missnicoleeee

Hi! If you could authenticate please! Let me know if you need any more ojcs


Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/-ISABEL-MAR...DE-WEDGE-SNEAKERS-MODEL-COOL-38-/310785451734

Seller - fashionfullcircle

Item # 310785451734


----------



## ohitsjen

audreylita said:


> I own many Chanel shoes but am no expert.  None of my shoes have stitches on the side as shown here, only ever in the back.  It would be nice if they could get a shot of the sole of the shoe, that would be helpful.





audreylita said:


> Their feedback shows they just sold these shoes a couple of weeks ago.  Buyer returned them.





BeenBurned said:


> This is one of the drawbacks of the new anonymized feedback. It would be nice to email the buyer to find out what the problem was or if it was simply a size issue for the return.



Thank you so much for your help! I ended up chickening out, it would've been so sad if I ended up getting them and they turned out fake, but I agree, it would've been really good to ask the buyer who returned them if there was a reason other than size/fit issues. Thanks again guys!


----------



## bluesgirl86

Hello! Could someone please help me authenticate these flats? Thank you!

Item Number: 221305999087
Seller: engine-parts-online
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221305999087?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## FroFro

I just received these YSL tribute sandals from an eBay seller. If anyone owns a similar style, I would be grateful if you could take a look  They look authentic to me, but unfortunately I have received fake YSL shoes in the past.


----------



## a0400945

Please could anyone authenticate this "Tory Burch" Reva flats? I made it my profile picture, because upload didn't work. Thx a lot!

http://forum.purseblog.com/customprofilepics/profilepic429074_1.gif


----------



## iilswtazn

Item: Giuseppe Zanotti Chain-Embellished T-Strap Heels White Size 36.5 Only Worn Twice
Listing number: 251374563789
Seller: candacechristian09
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251374563789?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments: Can someone please authenticate these Giuseppe Zanotti heels? Thank you in advance!


----------



## ohhhmona06

I purchased these YSL Tribute Sandals off of EBay from shopwithme952. They appear to be real but some things stood out: no dustbags came with the shoes, the price listed on the box is cheaper than the retail price and the YSL emblem on the insole is silver and not gold. That might be minute in determining if theyre authentic or not. Thanks.


----------



## ohhhmona06

I purchased these YSL Tribute Sandals off of EBay from shopwithme952. They appear to be real but some things stood out: there are no dust bags, the price listed on the box is cheaper than the retail price and the YSL emblem on the insole is silver and not gold. That might be minute in determining if theyre authentic or not. Thanks.


----------



## Gilly

Item: Awesome PRADA -MILANO Over The Knee Boots- UK 6 / Euro 39
Listing number: 251374432781
Seller: coco66-hab 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Awesome-P...993Mt3PLP%2BXEg%2BAyk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Comments: Can someone please authenticate these Prada platform boots for me please?    Just would like to ensure they are authentic - thank you in advance.


----------



## vc15

Hi ladies, could you please help me to verify these Alexander Macqueen flats? Thanks in advance!

Item: ALEXANDER MCQUEEN SKULL BALLERINA FLAT SHOES 36 AND 38
eBay item number:251346463784
Seller: poohbebe
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/251346463784...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1424.l2649#ht_1730wt_1257


----------



## rhondaroni0

Hello!

Could someone please help me authenticate these Prada? The patent feels flimsy. 

item: Prada patent ballet flats
seller: jingsfashion
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/110970549370?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

would appreciate any help. thanks!


----------



## pepper12

Hi! Are these Isabel Marant sneakers authentic? Thanks!!!


----------



## pepper12

more pictures. Thank you so much


----------



## nrea2000

Hi Ladies! I was wondering if you could help me out with a pair of  Giuseppi's that I just purchased from a reputable seller on eBay (she  said that these were purchased at a Neiman Marcus).  I believe that this style is from 2011, so hopefully someone will be  able to help me out with one pretty big issue that I have with this  shoe:

Everything looks good quality wise, but I noticed that the signature on  the interior of the shoe (where it says 'Giuseppe Zanotti Design') looks  a bit sloppy. Also, the sole of the shoe (where it states 'Vero Cuoio  and the Shoe Size' does not contain the Giuseppe Zanotti Signature as  you would see on other models. Is this normal? Therefore, are these  heels authentic (I understand that these shoes are from 2011, so is it  possible that the soles of those shoes did not contain the signature)? I  would GREATLY appreciate an expert's input on the matter!


----------



## xSLSx

Can anyone tell if these are genuine? Got a feeling they're not :/

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/108909142/manolo-blahnik-hangisi-shoes-as-seen-in-satc.html

Thank you!! x


----------



## Kayapo97

xSLSx said:


> Can anyone tell if these are genuine? Got a feeling they're not :/
> 
> http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/108909142/manolo-blahnik-hangisi-shoes-as-seen-in-satc.html
> 
> Thank you!! x



very difficult to tell from picture but this is one of the most frequently faked styles and colours so be careful.


----------



## Maedy

Giuseppe Zanotti
Croc-Embossed Metal-Strap Wedge Sneaker, Black
item number: 200988585255
seller: martov123
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Giuseppe-Za..._s_Shoes&hash=item2ecbda6d27&autorefresh=true

Can someone please authenticate this for me? Much appreciate


----------



## macno

Hi, would love to know if you folks think these are real or fake. Thanks!!!

Item Name: CHIC £550 AUTHENTIC D&G DOLCE & GABBANA HEELS BROGUES SHOES LEATHER 39 UK6
Listing Number: 301023372137
Seller id: ally400poppy
Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301023372...sid=p3984.m1438.l2649&clk_rvr_id=551586927609


----------



## Ixia_7

Hi! Could you advice me about this Ugg Australia's boots - I'm going to buy them from girl who missed her size and now want to sell them.

This boots look well - like orginal, however they have a label "Made in USA". I always thought that original Ugg Australia should be made in China. However she show me the paper confirming that these boots were bought from the official seller.

Please see at these photos - http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/sample_sales/26184481/271567/271567_900.jpg
http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/sample_sales/26184481/271567/271567_900.jpg

Have anybody any information concerning Ugg Australia's USA manufacturing? 

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

Ixia_7 said:


> Hi! Could you advice me about this Ugg Australia's boots - I'm going to buy them from girl who missed her size and now want to sell them.
> 
> This boots look well - like orginal, however they have a label "Made in USA". I always thought that original Ugg Australia should be made in China. However she show me the paper confirming that these boots were bought from the official seller.
> 
> Please see at these photos - http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/sample_sales/26184481/271567/271567_900.jpg
> http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/sample_sales/26184481/271567/271567_900.jpg
> 
> Have anybody any information concerning Ugg Australia's USA manufacturing?
> 
> Many thanks in advance!



Both pictures you posted links to are the same picture of labeling on a box. Even if the box is genuine, that doesn't mean that the boots she's selling are authentic.

Please request pictures of the actual boots (or post a link to the listing). The pictures needed are front, side, soles, Uggs label on back of heel and all tags/labels from inside the left boot. If further pictures are needed, I'll request them.


----------



## Ixia_7

Thank you for reply, BeenBurned!

Sorry for confusing with the pictures. I have two more pictures - this is with the inner label - http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/sample_sales/26184481/271128/271128_900.jpg

and this one is with the whole boots and box - http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/sample_sales/26184481/274185/274185_900.jpg

I have the feeling that this label is strange, I have one old Ugg boots and they are made in China and their label looks mor solid...

Please advice me - could the authentic Ugg boots have this label?


----------



## BeenBurned

Ixia_7 said:


> Thank you for reply, BeenBurned!
> 
> Sorry for confusing with the pictures. I have two more pictures - this is with the inner label - http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/sample_sales/26184481/271128/271128_900.jpg
> 
> and this one is with the whole boots and box - http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/sample_sales/26184481/274185/274185_900.jpg
> 
> I have the feeling that this label is strange, I have one old Ugg boots and they are made in China and their label looks mor solid...
> 
> Please advice me - could the authentic Ugg boots have this label?


Ever since Decker acquired the Ugg Australia brand, AFAIK, they were made in China. I also have a pair of boots (Noira) that I just bought for myself from Nordstrom Rack. They are made in Vietnam so it looks like they might be opening more plants. 

If Uggs is making them now in the USA more recently, those boots would have another tag inside the left boot with a hologram. I'm unaware of it and from the pictures provided, I can't say whether they're authentic or not. 

You might try visiting the Ugg website and see if they mention making them in the USA or try calling their 1-800 number to ask. 

Sorry I can't be more helpful.


ETA: I just looked poked around with a Google search and found this from Nordstroms. According to this link, Uggs are " made in the USA or imported."

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/ugg-australia-classic-short-boot-women/2792101


----------



## bagsloverss

hi all, I'm curious.
Please advise me..
I would like to know is it a real or fake one? 

manolo #hangisi

http://distilleryimage4.s3.amazonaws.com/3236727e4dba11e39227127b15a688ce_8.jpg

http://distilleryimage4.s3.amazonaws.com/a83ce98e55e511e3a11d12e8c21db8fe_8.jpg


----------



## icyadv

AUTHENTICATE THIS ROGER VIVIER PLZ PLZ

item number: 111206775317
seller: greenwich.treasures
link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Roger-Vi...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Can someone please authenticate this for me? Much appreciate


----------



## Diabolicgoddess

Hi will some of you lovely ladies check if this is a real roger vivier?








Thank you in advance!


----------



## Inky1177

Please help authenticate these UGG Classic Tall Chestnut (5815) Women's Boots:  Thank you!

Item: Ugg Classic Tall Chestnut Leather Boots
Item ID:  221326241144
Seller ID:  aquinomirna
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/221326241144?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## pumpkin0702

Could u help me authenticate these Prada shoes, I bought this ballet with bow in Nordstrom Rack but the PRADA logo is so different than others

Thank you!

Item: Prada ballet with bow shoes
Seller ID: Nordstrom Rack























Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

Inky1177 said:


> Please help authenticate these UGG Classic Tall Chestnut (5815) Women's Boots:  Thank you!
> 
> Item: Ugg Classic Tall Chestnut Leather Boots
> Item ID:  221326241144
> Seller ID:  aquinomirna
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/221326241144?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


I'm not feeling confident about them but clearer pictures are needed.

Please request pictures (very clear) showing:
1. The ribbed band connecting the upper to the sole
2. The Uggs tag (clear and close) from the back of the heel
3. All tags/all sides of tags from inside the left boot
4. Clear closeup of sole 

All the pictures are foggy and blurry and clearer pictures are necessary. if the seller can't provide them, I don't recommend bidding or buying.


----------



## bluesgirl86

Hello! Please, could someone help authenticate this Alexander McQueen scarf? Thank you!

Item: Alexander McQueen Genuine Silk Skull Scarf
Item ID: 331070607844
Seller ID: designerclare
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Alexander...mmaiRTtQSnNJJhZR3Krwc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## bluesgirl86

Sorry, I posted this in the wrong thread!


----------



## emmakins

Hey gals, I think I accidently bought fake Lanvin ballet flats but the seller insists they are real. The box doesn't match the inside of a real box (the larger one pictured which I own) and the shoes broke and discolored the first time I wore them. 

What do you think?


----------



## stefffeee

Please help with authenticity!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/190994428761?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


----------



## quackedup

pumpkin0702 said:


> Could u help me authenticate these Prada shoes, I bought this ballet with bow in Nordstrom Rack but the PRADA logo is so different than others
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Item: Prada ballet with bow shoes
> Seller ID: Nordstrom Rack
> 
> Thank you!



these are very poorly done. 
Not the real deal.


----------



## handbag7

sorry if this is in the wrong place...i am new to site,
.
Can anybody please confirm that UGG Australia S/N 5654 payton boots are genuine? Thanks


----------



## BeenBurned

handbag7 said:


> sorry if this is in the wrong place...i am new to site,
> .
> Can anybody please confirm that UGG Australia S/N 5654 payton boots are genuine? Thanks


You need to post pictures (or the listing). It's impossible to authenticate without pictures of the actual item. 

For Uggs, show pictures of the front, side, soles, interior size tags from inside left boot, binding where sole and upper meet. 

If more pictures are needed, they'll be requested.


----------



## mtf419

Please authenticate these Chanel boots!

Hi, I purchased these on eBay and am not sure of authenticity: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Chanel-Smoke-Grey-Quilted-Suede-Mid-Calf-Boots-size-5-euro-35-/190995266154?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=lf3wgEFY09dHRpVLtNs2LYLR6XY%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

The seller has posted several close up photos but I can provide more if helpful. 

My concerns are:
- There is no Chanel logo on the bottom exterior sole (just a tiny size sticker)
- There is no hologram tag or number on the interior of the boots
- The Chanel logo on the interior sole is a stamp, not an imprint
- They do not smell like leather

Seller ID: mike-davis-yo
eBay Item Number: 190995266154


----------



## kigokigo

Hi, can someone please authenticate these shoes?

YSL black suede tribtoo 105 size 36

http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-YVES-SA...96072?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c3a4b4688

Many thanks!


----------



## roxy8itch

Hello,

I am hoping to get some piece of mind and get the attached shoes authenticated. I ordered them from NM, they arrived in the mail and someone has told me that the warehouse staff can replace the real thing with fakes :S so got me a bit paranoid. The things that are throwing me off is the fact that the dust bag is grey and not white & black like all other Manolos I've seen, the slightly crooked stitching on the inside tags on one of the shoes & the missing circled letter R following the Manolo Blahnik branding on the inside of the shoes. There are also needle sized holes on the soles of the shoes - are these normal and what are they for? More photos are here http://s791.photobucket.com/user/roxy8itch/library/

Thank you in advance!


----------



## audreylita

roxy8itch said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am hoping to get some piece of mind and get the attached shoes authenticated. I ordered them from NM, they arrived in the mail and someone has told me that the warehouse staff can replace the real thing with fakes :S so got me a bit paranoid. The things that are throwing me off is the fact that the dust bag is grey and not white & black like all other Manolos I've seen, the slightly crooked stitching on the inside tags on one of the shoes & the missing circled letter R following the Manolo Blahnik branding on the inside of the shoes. There are also needle sized holes on the soles of the shoes - are these normal and what are they for? More photos are here http://s791.photobucket.com/user/roxy8itch/library/
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Who told you that Neiman Marcus employees would switch merchandise for counterfeit goods?  There is no way a store of this magnitude would stand for this, they would open themselves up to massive lawsuits and irreparable damage to their good reputation.


----------



## poopsie

Can anyone please help with these Hermes boots?  Thank you!


----------



## audreylita

poopsie2 said:


> Can anyone please help with these Hermes boots?  Thank you!



I believe this is how they're supposed to look.  You be the judge.


----------



## BeenBurned

poopsie2 said:


> Can anyone please help with these Hermes boots?  Thank you!


*Disclaimer*: I don't know Hermes well (boots or anything else). 

Shouldn't there be an accent mark?


----------



## Pursecake

Hi Ladies, 

can someone authenticate these louboutins?

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/161175828967?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Louboutin Prive Lace Yo Yo Zeppa


----------



## poopsie

audreylita said:


> I believe this is how they're supposed to look.  You be the judge.





BeenBurned said:


> *Disclaimer*: I don't know Hermes well (boots or anything else).
> 
> Shouldn't there be an accent mark?





Thank you! I know nothing about Hermes. I was just poodling around on CL and saw them and they were my size. Should have known when they didn't use Hermes in the title


----------



## Live

Please if you can...Authentic these Lanvin sandals.

Item Name:  LANVIN NEW SZ 11 M 41 NAVY BLUE PATENT LEATHER GLADIATOR SANDALS LOW HEELS
Listing #: 161180081027
Seller:  ungvar1996 
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/161180081027?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648

Thanks so much!


----------



## fahzybear

Hello everyone. I would greatly appreciate any help to autheticate these shoes.

Item:$895 YVES SAINT LAURENT YSL 'DIVINE 85' SHOES SANDALS SILVER LEATHER
Listing Number: 271098911878
Seller:malvinas_luxuries
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/27109891187...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments:

&

Item:Jimmy Choo Clue Glitter Gunmetal Gray Slingback Peep Toe Pump Shoes 36 1/2
Listing Number: 281229341051
Seller:123rattana-2009 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/281229341051?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

&

Item:JIMMY CHOO GLITTER PLATFORM PUMPS, IT 36 1/2, US 6.5
Listing Number: 251403150923
Seller:style**fashion
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/251403150923?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Thank you so much!! I really appreciate any advice or information.

Sincerely,

Mandi


----------



## lubz

Hi everyone!  I won this pair on ebay.  Please help me find out if they're authentic.


----------



## alij1207

I just today received Bailey button Uggs bought on ebay but wanted to check, there is no holographic label inside,does this mean they are definitely fake? My other genuine pair which i bought have the holographic label. I want to be sure before reporting this,thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi, could you re-post in the Glass Slipper forum here: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/authenticate-those-shoes-32044.html



Good luck.


----------



## softcactus17

Hi guys, could you please help me authenticate these Chanel Camellia Jelly Sandals?

I bought these on ebay, so I am returning if they are fake. 

Item: Chanel Camellia Off White(Cream) Flower and Black Jelly Flip Flop Sandals
Listing number:281230918277
Seller: ferregamo77
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281230918277
Comments: Thank you very much!! 

i am just starting to join this foruml, and it's a wonderful community! but bad for the wallet


----------



## doriana

emmakins said:


> Hey gals, I think I accidently bought fake Lanvin ballet flats but the seller insists they are real. The box doesn't match the inside of a real box (the larger one pictured which I own) and the shoes broke and discolored the first time I wore them.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> View attachment 2425826
> View attachment 2425827
> View attachment 2425828
> View attachment 2425829


Need more pictures. The fact that a used pair "broke" as in its sole came loose isn't necessarily an indicator. Post photos of the insole and bottoms, please.


----------



## Live

Please authenticate these:

Title:  YSL purple flats ballet pumps 41
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-purple-flats-ballet-pumps-41-/141151078984?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item20dd428a48
Seller:  jessitj
Reference#:  141151078984

Thanks so much!


----------



## ilysukixD

I recently purchases these kid boots from Shoes.com and they seem fake to me. I have the real Ugg shoes side by side with the Ugg I bought from shoes.com Do you think it's fake?
Black Ugg : Authentic
Sand Ugg : Shoes.com






Right Black Ugg : Authentic, Left Sand Ugg : Shoes.com
















Left card is sand Ugg, Right card is Black Ugg

Pictures of the Sand Ugg Boots:








The bottom of the shoe looks weird....


----------



## myriamalbera

Item:UGG SHORT BOOTS
LINK:http://www.ebay.com/itm/151201876937?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## doriana

Quick question: are your chloe shoe buckles & boot buckles solid brass? I'm talking about the big C buckle


----------



## BeenBurned

ilysukixD said:


> I recently purchases these kid boots from Shoes.com and they seem fake to me. I have the real Ugg shoes side by side with the Ugg I bought from shoes.com Do you think it's fake?
> Black Ugg : Authentic
> Sand Ugg : Shoes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right Black Ugg : Authentic, Left Sand Ugg : Shoes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left card is sand Ugg, Right card is Black Ugg
> 
> Pictures of the Sand Ugg Boots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom of the shoe looks weird....



So far, I think the sand ones are authentic too.

I have one request for a picture. Please post pictures of the inside size and hologram tags from the left boot.

The hologram (only) is slightly older than the scan code/hologram combo that the black boots have. Thus, the different paperwork and labeling on the boxes.


----------



## BeenBurned

myriamalbera said:


> Item:UGG SHORT BOOTS
> LINK:http://www.ebay.com/itm/151201876937?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> THANKS IN ADVANCE


The pictures in the listing show authentic Uggs.


----------



## Kiersten

Hello!

I was wondering what you guys think of these shoes? They appear authentic, yet the soles do not look like leather. Also, if they are authentic, would anyone know which collection they are from?

Thanks so much!!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Blahnik-Brown-White-Black-Leather-Slingback-Heels-Size-36-US-6-Italy-NEW-/271352291187?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f2ddb5f73


----------



## audreylita

Kiersten said:


> Hello!
> 
> I was wondering what you guys think of these shoes? They appear authentic, yet the soles do not look like leather. Also, if they are authentic, would anyone know which collection they are from?
> 
> Thanks so much!!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Blahnik-Brown-White-Black-Leather-Slingback-Heels-Size-36-US-6-Italy-NEW-/271352291187?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f2ddb5f73



None of my Blahniks have shiny soles and I have more than a few.  Some of the high end designers do including Gucci, Hermes and Armani.  But this doesn't look like any sole I've seen or own on a MB shoe.


----------



## andb

This is authentic? 

Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/12124859899...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=121248598992&_rdc=1


Please help!! Thnaks!!


----------



## andb

And this one please, 

Seller said : 
Up for auction is a pair of AUSTRALIA UGG Women's Black Short Boots. The boots have two black satin bows tied in back.   The boots are in good clean in  used condition.  Smoke and ordor free.  Email for additional questions.

Seller pic: 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Please help me if it's real? Authentic?

Thanks a lot !


----------



## BeenBurned

andb said:


> This is authentic?
> 
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/12124859899...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=121248598992&_rdc=1
> 
> 
> Please help!! Thnaks!!


Most of the pictures don't enlarge. 

Please request a couple of additional clear (well-focused) closeups of the Uggs label on the back of the heel, the piping where the sole attaches to the upper and a crystal clear straight on closeup of the sole.


----------



## BeenBurned

andb said:


> And this one please,
> 
> Seller said :
> Up for auction is a pair of AUSTRALIA UGG Women's Black Short Boots. The boots have two black satin bows tied in back.   The boots are in good clean in  used condition.  Smoke and ordor free.  Email for additional questions.
> 
> Seller pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2452324
> View attachment 2452325
> View attachment 2452327
> View attachment 2452328
> 
> 
> Please help me if it's real? Authentic?
> 
> Thanks a lot !


The pictures are way too small and distant. 

Please post a link to the listing as well as larger pictures.

ETA: I think this is the listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUSTRALIA-U...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Seller shirlcoleman

Please request a clear picture of all the tags/labels from inside the left boot


----------



## pothon

Hi,

Can you kindly help me authenticate these UGGS?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161188829669










Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

pothon said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you kindly help me authenticate these UGGS?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161188829669
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Authentic.


----------



## pothon

BeenBurned said:


> Authentic.



Thank you!!


----------



## BeenBurned

pothon said:


> Thank you!!


 You're welcome.


----------



## andb

Beenburned : yes, that is the link!! 
So it's real? Authentic UGG? Thank you.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> The pictures are way too small and distant.
> 
> Please post a link to the listing as well as larger pictures.
> 
> ETA: I think this is the listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUSTRALIA-U...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Seller shirlcoleman
> 
> Please request a clear picture of all the tags/labels from inside the left boot





andb said:


> Beenburned : yes, that is the link!!
> So it's real? Authentic UGG? Thank you.


As I said above, I can't see enough in the listing. Better pictures are needed. The listing can't be authenticated as shown.


----------



## andb

I only have the same link.  
I try to take pic with my phone here, hope can help. Thanks!!


----------



## BeenBurned

andb said:


> I only have the same link.
> I try to take pic with my phone here, hope can help. Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2453977
> View attachment 2453978
> View attachment 2453979


Please post a picture of the tags/labels/hologram from inside the left boot.


----------



## andb

So bad she didn't take that pic. But she said 100% authentic to me. I choose trust her now. Hope it's real. Thanks a lot anyway. You are too kind.


----------



## ataraxia

Can someone please authenticate these Uggs? The qr code doesnt work & the number brings up tall regular uggs when I google it which makes me think they're fake.. Thanks in advance


----------



## BeenBurned

ataraxia said:


> Can someone please authenticate these Uggs? The qr code doesnt work & the number brings up tall regular uggs when I google it which makes me think they're fake.. Thanks in advance


That's very interesting and I wonder if it's a manufacturing error made by the company.

The boots are Cardy (style 5819?) and I don't see any problems with the pictures of the boots you've posted. 

The tags don't appear to have been added (as a switcheroo).
The soles look good.
The band of trim separating the sole from the upper is correct.
The buttons look right.
The label on the back of the heels looks right.
The hologram looks right.

I wonder if these might have come from the Uggs outlet, perhaps sent there when the mistagging error was discovered. It may have been easier and less costly for the company to do that than to put in the time and expense of switching out tags. 

I believe your boots to be authentic.


----------



## Anna1

Can someone help me to authenticate these please 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ysl-shoes-/261366189476?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cdaa38da4


----------



## ataraxia

BeenBurned said:


> That's very interesting and I wonder if it's a manufacturing error made by the company.
> 
> The boots are Cardy (style 5819?) and I don't see any problems with the pictures of the boots you've posted.
> 
> The tags don't appear to have been added (as a switcheroo).
> The soles look good.
> The band of trim separating the sole from the upper is correct.
> The buttons look right.
> The label on the back of the heels looks right.
> The hologram looks right.
> 
> I wonder if these might have come from the Uggs outlet, perhaps sent there when the mistagging error was discovered. It may have been easier and less costly for the company to do that than to put in the time and expense of switching out tags.
> 
> I believe your boots to be authentic.



Oh that makes sense! Thank you beenburned for taking the time to check them out, its very reassuring to have someone elses opinion


----------



## BeenBurned

ataraxia said:


> Oh that makes sense! Thank you beenburned for taking the time to check them out, its very reassuring to have someone elses opinion


Since you have the boots in your possession, how does the quality feel?

Are the shearling insoles thick, soft and tight/substantial? Are the buttons sewn on securely? 

I've seen and felt fakes and for the most part, it's obvious. The fur feels rough and scratchy and it's thin. Usually, the buttons on the fakes don't have the second set of buttons on the underside. The soles on fakes don't have sharp markings and the stitching on fakes is sloppy and crooked. 

If your boots feel right, I still suspect it's just an Uggs "mistake."


----------



## kitcat

hello.  I purchased these boots from ebay and received the boots.  The problem is that the leather makes a sticky crunchy sound...is that normal?
The seller is claiming she never put anything on the boot.  Do Stuart Weitzmans develop some sort of sticky coating on it in storage?  My Setasides sound and look nothing like the black nappa leather on the 50/50s I just purchased.  Hoping someone can help me and sorry for the long post!  Not sure if I can attach a video, but you can hear the sticky sound when the leather touches.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/STUART-WEITZMAN-5050-Over-the-Knee-Nappa-Leather-Boot-sz-6-/261363689977?ssPageName=ADME%3AX%3AeRTM%3AUS%3A1123&nma=true&si=uv9%252BTUthD5zZZm6wCmI%252BItLC4gw%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557[/URL]

Item:  Stuart Weitzman 50/50 Black Nappa leather boot
Seller: mikicic 
Item #: 261363689977

thank you!


----------



## kitcat

Here are actual pics of the boots.  Hoping someone can help to authenticate.   There is no Stuart Weitzman stamp in the interior of either boot.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## kitcat

^adding additional interior pics of boot.  Now I am really leaning on these being not authentic.  Can someone pls help to review for me and reconfirm my suspicions so I can file a dispute?
thanks!


----------



## ilysukixD

I bought these pair of PRADA heels from DSW and wondering if they were authentic because I got it around $130 after Tax and the Original price was $795 USD... It was a steal....
Calzature Donna
ART: 1IP175
COLOUR: GRIGIO
GROUP NAME: CAMOSCIO 2


----------



## audreylita

ilysukixD said:


> I bought these pair of PRADA heels from DSW and wondering if they were authentic because I got it around $130 after Tax and the Original price was $795 USD... It was a steal....
> Calzature Donna
> ART: 1IP175
> COLOUR: GRIGIO
> GROUP NAME: CAMOSCIO 2



DSW is a large reputable retailer that sells authentic shoes.  They would never risk losing their business over selling fakes.


----------



## chambersb

About the cardy uggs...  

I've been looking at them on eBay and I recently found this blog post:  http://skinnystudio.blogspot.com/2009/01/beware-of-fake-ugg-classic-crochet.html

The fake ones shown above seem very similar to the real ones  Just subtle differences most people wouldn't notice.  But as another poster mentioned it would depend on the quality and feel of materials used and how they're assembled.


----------



## ilysukixD

audreylita said:


> DSW is a large reputable retailer that sells authentic shoes.  They would never risk losing their business over selling fakes.


Thank you!!! I'm very happy that I can get these pairs of Prada in such a discount


----------



## mo.space

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Tribute 105 Classic Metallic Wedding Sandals 38 8
Listing Number: 380811150180
Seller: lenkainbe
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...50180?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item58aa1d0364

Please help me authenticate these, I've already paid for them 

Thank you


----------



## ychun_

Hey guys, I found this on eBay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...o-Bootie-37-LN-5-1-2-6N-Rtl-700-/251427040504
And I'm not sure if these are authentic or not.. 
This seller have 100% positive feedback tho.. And it's only 250 ish.... :/ 
Can you guys help me?


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## andb

Confuse with this shoes :

http://www.ebay.com/itm/17122109577...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=171221095770&_rdc=1

Can you help for authentic this? 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## andb

Items: Christian louboutin snake heels 36

Items no. 171221095770

Seller:tourshop


http://www.ebay.com/itm/17122109577...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=171221095770&_rdc=1


This is a better one, thanks!


----------



## lovefordiamonds

Could someone please authenticate this for me?


Item: Authentic pre-owned HERMES black leather boots 36 Italian (6US)

Ebay Item No. 331104929420 

Seller: estuff4all

http://www.ebay.com/itm/331104929420?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


TIA!


----------



## MissNano

If anyone has the Tibi 'Asher' ankle boots, please kindly take a look for me, thanks!

Item Name: Tibi Ankle Boot
Seller: socalheart
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181303525110?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## anniethecat

andb said:


> Items: Christian louboutin snake heels 36
> 
> Items no. 171221095770
> 
> Seller:tourshop
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/17122109577...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=171221095770&_rdc=1
> 
> 
> This is a better one, thanks!




Please read the first post in the authenticate this thread in the Christian Louboutin for for the correct pictures to ask the seller for and then repost there you will get an answer much faster there.


----------



## mslolab

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jacia_Mim

Can someone please authenticate these Giuseppe Zanottis for me? Thanks!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271372900558?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271372909545?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## CallMeSteph

Hi ladies! I was wondering if anyone's familiar with Gucci loafers. I just got them in the mail so I can take extra pictures if needed. This was the original listing:

listing: Vintage Gucci Loafers
seller: Joni
item number: 34914
website: https://snobswap.com/listings/view/34914

Thank you so much!


----------



## babyLV

please help authenticate; these are my first pair of ysl (or any high designer shoes)! thank you so very much..~


Item Name: STYLE TRIBTOO 105 PUMP   295995
Item No: 400641001938
Seller ID: handmadeinitaly 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-795-YVE...?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item5d481089d2


----------



## Mszrina

Can someone please help authenticate this?


----------



## bargainhunter86

Hi
I wanted to ask for some help authenticating a pair of Chloe shoes that I bought but I am having trouble adding photos, is it because I am anew member or because I am doing something wrong? Thanks


----------



## jmcadon

Can someone tell me if these Balenciaga sandals are authentic?  TIA 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-BALENCI...86935?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item5403d29bb7

seller:designersgala


----------



## anniethecat

babyLV said:


> please help authenticate; these are my first pair of ysl (or any high designer shoes)! thank you so very much..~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: STYLE TRIBTOO 105 PUMP   295995
> 
> Item No: 400641001938
> 
> Seller ID: handmadeinitaly
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-795-YVE...?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item5d481089d2




The shoes pictured are authentic, however they look like stock pics to me, and it's a little concerning that the seller had so many of the same shoe in different sizes. I would personally ask for more pictures of the shoes to prove that they have authentic shoes. Ask to see pictures of the actual shoe in the size toy would be buying, especially of the stamp on the sole.


----------



## anniethecat

Mszrina said:


> Can someone please help authenticate this?




Impossible to authenticate from one picture.


----------



## babyLV

anniethecat said:


> The shoes pictured are authentic, however they look like stock pics to me, and it's a little concerning that the seller had so many of the same shoe in different sizes. I would personally ask for more pictures of the shoes to prove that they have authentic shoes. Ask to see pictures of the actual shoe in the size toy would be buying, especially of the stamp on the sole.



hi there thank you soooooo much for replying! i actually bought these but good thing they are returnable; i attached more detail pics. also, i thought the tribtoos pumps run small so i thought 6.5 would fit me better (i usually size 7) and i bought these in 7 and they fit right/little snug...


----------



## mana31

Item Name: 251422684153
 Listing number: Authentic PRADA Leather Signature High hell Knee High Boots
 Seller ID: salavation.256

 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251422684153...84.m1439.l2648

 Comments: Please help me with authenticating these boots. I got them a couple days ago, and I see all the differences from my other Prada boot. Maybe because it is Prada sports. Can anybody tell if this is authentic? I have never seen Prada shoes indicating its size with number in the circle sticker. (???) 

 The seller is saying that she purchased it at some estate sale. No receipt, no box... 

 Thank you in advance~~~!!!


----------



## jeune_fille

Hi Girls,

I hope you can help me with my purchase. I bought this from Belle and Clive and I think they were known to sell fakes before.  My instinct tells me it is authentic but you are the expert here . Here are the pictures of Prada sandals


----------



## babyLV

please someone help if the tribtoos i purchased one ebay are authentic so i can return them within the return policy time frame~~~


----------



## cheyqua

babyLV said:


> please someone help if the tribtoos i purchased one ebay are authentic so i can return them within the return policy time frame~~~


*babyLV* : To me they look OK. Look for 2nd opinion, though. Hope that helps. 

*jeune_fille* : They look good. Such a pretty shoes!


----------



## jeune_fille

Thanks a lot girl. I saw that the shoes was from Spring/Summer 2012 Collection, So I think the price is just right (50% Off). Also, I saw the same shoes which is being sold in Ebay for around the same price, and she is a trusted seller


----------



## anniethecat

babyLV said:


> hi there thank you soooooo much for replying! i actually bought these but good thing they are returnable; i attached more detail pics. also, i thought the tribtoos pumps run small so i thought 6.5 would fit me better (i usually size 7) and i bought these in 7 and they fit right/little snug...







babyLV said:


> please someone help if the tribtoos i purchased one ebay are authentic so i can return them within the return
> policy time frame~~~







These are good.


----------



## FashionStarr

Hi can someone help me authenticate these Tory Burches please?  
Thanks in advance!


----------



## bargainhunter86

Hi
Hope someone can help me. I am new on the forum. I bought these Chloe shoes at a carboot sale and wonder if they are authentic. They came with a box, dustbag tissue paper and a little envelope with a care card inside. 


















Thanks


----------



## sparklythings

Can someone please help me authenticate these?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/291065396060?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_sacat%3D0%26_from%3DR40%26_nkw%3D291065396060%26_rdc%3D1


----------



## lady_in_gold

Hi everyone! My name is Shyl and it's my first time to post here (hope I'm on the right forum).

I've been a reader of TPF since last year and now I decided to join because I really need help. I hope someone could authenticate these pair of Prada loafers for me... (please? ^_^) I'm not sure if these are authentic vintage or total fakes as the left and right are not perfectly identical when it comes to positioning of the logo & metal ornament. Plus, the letter "R" in the PRADA stamp on the insole seemed to be a block R (though I know it's not a guarantee because I've read somewhere that some of the vintage ones have block Rs). However, the "R" on the metal embellishment seemed to be indented. Please help me... Thank you so much in advance 

Here are the pics:


----------



## babyLV

hi there please please authenticate these ysl boots!! seller accepted my offer for really lowww price and doesn't accept returns...

Yves Saint Laurent Black Leather Double Zip Boots


----------



## jvbaby

Hi! 
Could someone kindly authenticate these shoes for me ? 
They are the YSL tributes in leather non-patent! 
Here is the link w/ the photos:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-YSL-Yv...5-/390746557675?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## CallMeSteph

Can anyone take a look at these Isabel Marant wedge sneakers and tell me if they're ok? Thank you so much!!


----------



## jenga112

CallMeSteph said:


> Can anyone take a look at these Isabel Marant wedge sneakers and tell me if they're ok? Thank you so much!!
> 
> View attachment 2489090
> View attachment 2489091
> View attachment 2489092
> View attachment 2489093
> View attachment 2489095
> View attachment 2489096
> View attachment 2489097


Fake


----------



## lady_in_gold

lady_in_gold said:


> Hi everyone! My name is Shyl and it's my first time to post here (hope I'm on the right forum).
> 
> I've been a reader of TPF since last year and now I decided to join because I really need help. I hope someone could authenticate these pair of Prada loafers for me... (please? ^_^) I'm not sure if these are authentic vintage or total fakes as the left and right are not perfectly identical when it comes to positioning of the logo & metal ornament. Plus, the letter "R" in the PRADA stamp on the insole seemed to be a block R (though I know it's not a guarantee because I've read somewhere that some of the vintage ones have block Rs). However, the "R" on the metal embellishment seemed to be indented. Please help me... Thank you so much in advance
> 
> Here are the pics:


Hi everyone! Hope you're all doing well.  Just bumping my post, I hope someone could help me authenticate my shoes Thank you so much! 

Item name: Prada loafers


----------



## CallMeSteph

jenga112 said:


> Fake




Thought so  they looked off when they arrived  thank you!


----------



## CallMeSteph

jenga112 said:


> Fake




Sorry to be a pain in the butt but there's no possible way that I just took bad pictures and the shoes are actually real right? My seller is claiming that it's impossible that the shoes are fake. I started a claim already to get my money back but she seems genuinely surprised. Well as genuine as you can sound over email.


----------



## jenga112

CallMeSteph said:


> Sorry to be a pain in the butt but there's no possible way that I just took bad pictures and the shoes are actually real right? My seller is claiming that it's impossible that the shoes are fake. I started a claim already to get my money back but she seems genuinely surprised. Well as genuine as you can sound over email.


Nope, they are 100% fake. I have 2 authentic pairs myself so I know that the pics you posted of the shoe are not real isabel marants. Here is also a link on how to tell the difference: http://www.myfashionaffairblog.com/2012/10/the-differences-between-fake-and.html

the bottom of the shoe you have already is a big sign that it is fake. Sorry about that!


----------



## jvbaby

hii, im reposting with pictures this time.
Could someone kindly authenticate these shoes for me ? 
They are the YSL tributes.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-YSL-Yv...5-/390746557675?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## doriana

Please tell me if these Loeffler Randall Drews are fake. Mostly the different made in Brazil stamps bother me the most, and it seems to run a full size small.


----------



## CallMeSteph

Can you look at these jimmy Choo moto boots? They're different sizes but what concerns me is that the insides are different for each shoe?


----------



## lady_in_gold

Hi ladies, please help me authenticate these Prada loafers

Thanks


----------



## babyLV

babyLV said:


> hi there please please authenticate these ysl boots!! seller accepted my offer for really lowww price and doesn't accept returns...
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent Black Leather Double Zip Boots




did i just get skipped??


----------



## wintergrace

Can anyone tell me if these are authentic?  

https://www.therealreal.com/products/manolo-blahnik-peep-toe-pumps-19

I feel like they are major flaky, fake-ity fake and I'll have to return them.  They don't look anything like my other Manolos...  Even though the site says they have been authenticated by their experts... I don't know.


----------



## audreylita

wintergrace said:


> Can anyone tell me if these are authentic?
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/manolo-blahnik-peep-toe-pumps-19
> 
> I feel like they are major flaky, fake-ity fake and I'll have to return them.  They don't look anything like my other Manolos...  Even though the site says they have been authenticated by their experts... I don't know.



Wow this one has me puzzled as well.


----------



## jvbaby

babyLV said:


> did i just get skipped??


no.. i don't think any of the posts lately have been replied to yet with authenticating.


----------



## wintergrace

audreylita said:


> Wow this one has me puzzled as well.


I know... 

I'm still researching and I haven't found a thing!


----------



## FashionStarr

FashionStarr said:


> Hi can someone help me authenticate these Tory Burches please?
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2485475
> View attachment 2485477
> View attachment 2485478
> View attachment 2485479
> View attachment 2485480
> View attachment 2485481




Bumping my post up. I really want to know!!


----------



## Anniespace

Hi I'm eyeing these Stuart Weitzman boots. Hoping that someone can confirm they're authentic! Thanks in advance - I really appreciate this &#128516;

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/350964135748?redirect=mobile


----------



## cheyqua

*jvbaby* *& babyLV *those YSLs look good to me


----------



## babyLV

cheyqua said:


> *jvbaby* *& babyLV *those YSLs look good to me



gracias!!~


----------



## jvbaby

cheyqua said:


> *jvbaby* *& babyLV *those YSLs look good to me


Thank you sososoo much cheyqua !! much appreciated.


----------



## Sheru

Hello! 

Please authenticate these : (Thanks so much!)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MANOLO-BLAH...81632?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item461a6d4da0


----------



## Sheru

Please authenticate these as well 

Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181316747342


----------



## audreylita

Sheru said:


> Please authenticate these as well
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181316747342



Hard to say.  None of my MB's have the bulge at the bottom of the white label.  And they have another listing for a pair of his shoes with the largest white innersole label I've ever seen.  None of my shoes have a label that large and I have shoes of his going back to the 80's.


----------



## Sheru

Thanks so much! I didn't purchase. Some red flags with the seller as well


----------



## Sheru

Did anyone get a chance to look at the other one?  

Also, I'm wondering if these are authentic : 

http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=191002696861

http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=191002696861

Thanks in advance !


----------



## Tokgabi

I have a general question about the authenticating of Tribtoo heels, specifically the lighter nude color. I've seen nude Tribtoos with black heel taps. Here are some examples:

Nude YSL Tribtoo - 1
Nude YSL Tribtoo - 2

Nude YSL Platforms from "Shopping Savage" blog

Mostly I see the taps are the same color as the bottom of the platform, but every now and then I do see mismatching. Is this a sign of a fake? Or could these just be replacements?

Thank you!


----------



## Sheru

Hello, 
I have my suspicions about this. The label seems too large. Can someone authenticate? thanks so much!

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110650556443


----------



## sssteph

I recently bought another 2 pair of UGGs from an authorized retailer,but one of the pair does not have any security label in the left shoe or security sticker on the box. The logo and  label also looks different from my other Uggs. I know that every style might looks a little different. If you own a classic sand ugg, please help me authenticate this pair.Thank you!


----------



## Sheru

Do any MB labels come like this?
I haven't seen one so far 

Authentic? 
{\rtf1\ansi\ansicpg1252
{\fonttbl\f0\fnil\fcharset0 HelveticaNeue;}
{\colortbl;\red255\green255\blue255;\red0\green0\blue0;}
\deftab720
\pard\pardeftab720\partightenfactor0

\f0\fs26 \cf2 \expnd0\expndtw0\kerning0
\outl0\strokewidth0 \strokec2 \
\
}


----------



## Sheru

any MB labels come like this?

I haven't seen one like this so far..Authentic?


----------



## Sheru

sssteph said:


> I recently bought another 2 pair of UGGs from an authorized retailer,but one of the pair does not have any security label in the left shoe or security sticker on the box. The logo and  label also looks different from my other Uggs. I know that every style might looks a little different. If you own a classic sand ugg, please help me authenticate this pair.Thank you!


Im from Canada and have had experience with plenty of UGGs  The logo looks fine to me, but the soles look slightly off (too thick perhaps). Ill check mine and write back


----------



## BeenBurned

sssteph said:


> I recently bought another 2 pair of UGGs from an authorized retailer,but one of the pair does not have any security label in the left shoe or security sticker on the box. The logo and  label also looks different from my other Uggs. I know that every style might looks a little different. If you own a classic sand ugg, please help me authenticate this pair.Thank you!


I think the boots look good. 

The hologram on the inner tag and the box is a newer addition (within the last couple of years) added to help thwart counterfeiters. 

Your boots appear to be pre-hologram. 

I don't know the retailer you purchased from but if it's a discounter, they often get incomplete lots and some items can be odd pieces from several years ago. 

Please post a picture of the bottom of the soles to confirm.


----------



## audreylita

Sheru said:


> any MB labels come like this?
> 
> I haven't seen one like this so far..Authentic?
> View attachment 2500120



Yes, I have some older shoes with the tag unsewn on the sides like this.


----------



## Sheru

Thanks


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Anyone able to take a look at these? Many thanks! 

Item: alaia sandals
item #:110919645779
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110919645779


----------



## bubukins

Hi all, I've just purchased my first YSL on Ebay and would like to verify its authenticity. Please do your magic and let me know if they're real?

Item: YSL Tribtoo Double Platform Pumps in Chocolate Brown
Item #: 321316152662
Ebay link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-YSL-Yves-Saint-Lauren-Tribtoo-Trib-Too-Double-Platform-Pumps-/321316152662?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&nma=true&si=%252BaLYkvN2JSrFMnsurWCFtYgy5xk%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thank you so much!


----------



## farrahmelanie

Hi, 

Can someone please authenticate these for me...I've always wanted a pair of tribute pumps..the deal seems to good to be true...
I won the auction but wont pay until I hear from someone here ; )

seller: shoesclotheshandbags

link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-YVES-SAI...vip=true&rt=nc

thank you in advance ; )


----------



## precipice

Hi,

I'm thinking of buying these shoes as I finally found a pair in my size! However I want to be sure that they are authentic first. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171241150480?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

What do you guys think authentic or not?

Thank you!


----------



## farrahmelanie

Hi, 

Can someone please authenticate these for me...I've always wanted a pair of tribute pumps..the deal seems to good to be true...
I won the auction but wont pay until I hear from someone here ; )

seller: shoesclotheshandbags

link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-YVES-SA...HOVRGro2EcUSc%2BKsZ0Y%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

thank you in advance ; )

this is the proper link... thank you again.


----------



## laurebisse

Hi there, I am a bit concerned about the font on these Chanel shoes, but after some research I did find a few other pairs with this font (which is very slightly thicker than what I usually see on shoes). I can't seem to find this actual style anywhere else though. Any help is much appreciated!!

Item: Chanel Black Suede Lace-Up Heeled Booties Size 38.5 (US 7.5) France

Listing number: 191069969791

Seller: lovebop

Link: Scroll down on:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-Blac...yP803ke%2B440icw%2FVQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Comments: Thanks a ton! This is a lovely site


----------



## laurebisse

And I actually have a second pair of shoes to authenticate...I have already purchased these but will return if they are not authentic! No label pic available (shame on me...have already requested photo of that now and will post asap). 

Item: ALEXANDER MCQUEEN ANKLE BOOTS BLACK SKULL CHARM BRASS RARE SZ 40 US 9 EUC $995

Listing number: 121273049194

Seller: ollie1271

Link: Scroll down on: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121273049194?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Comments: Thanks a ton! This is a lovely site


----------



## bubukins

bubukins said:


> Hi all, I've just purchased my first YSL on Ebay and would like to verify its authenticity. Please do your magic and let me know if they're real?
> 
> Item: YSL Tribtoo Double Platform Pumps in Chocolate Brown
> Item #: 321316152662
> Ebay link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-YSL-Yves-Saint-Lauren-Tribtoo-Trib-Too-Double-Platform-Pumps-/321316152662?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&nma=true&si=%252BaLYkvN2JSrFMnsurWCFtYgy5xk%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thank you so much!



Can someone please authenticate this for me? I've received them, but I really couldn't tell if they are genuine since I have nothing to refer to. Please help!


----------



## Ralli

Sheru said:


> Hello,
> I have my suspicions about this. The label seems too large. Can someone authenticate? thanks so much!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110650556443


I've never seen MB with the logo stamp horizontally on the bottom of the sole. I've only seen it in a vertical orientation.

Too suspicious for me. I'd say pass.


----------



## audreylita

Ralli said:


> I've never seen MB with the logo stamp horizontally on the bottom of the sole. I've only seen it in a vertical orientation.
> 
> Too suspicious for me. I'd say pass.



I actually do have shoes with the logo going horizontal on the sole.  But the pictures from this auction were awful so there was no good way to authenticate.


----------



## Maedy

NEW Chanel Camellia Jelly Flip flop Sz IT 39 US sz 8

Listing number: 181326335257

Seller: coridalena

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181326335257?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Maedy

NEW Chanel Camellia Jelly Flip flop Sz IT 39 US sz 8

Listing number: 181326335257

Seller: coridalena

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181326335257?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Pelz

Hello

I have really wanted the Valentino rock-studded heel pumps and i waited too long. there is a pair on Ebay. could you guys take a look? Also, the seller said they don't come with a box because it was purchased at Nords outlet and they don't give boxes there (is that true?)

Name: VALENTINO Stiletto Rockstud Stud Gold Heel Leather Shoe 38.5
seller id: themgmblue 
eBay item number:221364513842


http://www.ebay.com/itm/221364513842?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks!

nb: while i am new, i will be contributing some pictures of bag purchases today!


----------



## lenna0013

Could you girls help me out - I purchased these and I just got them. The box and the shoe bags are abvious fakes. Shoes look genuine, can you please confirm if these are fakes so I can report?
Thank you
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Isabel-Ma...rdumUPpalXicI%2BctS84%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## anniethecat

Pelz said:


> Hello
> 
> I have really wanted the Valentino rock-studded heel pumps and i waited too long. there is a pair on Ebay. could you guys take a look? Also, the seller said they don't come with a box because it was purchased at Nords outlet and they don't give boxes there (is that true?)
> 
> Name: VALENTINO Stiletto Rockstud Stud Gold Heel Leather Shoe 38.5
> seller id: themgmblue
> eBay item number:221364513842
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221364513842?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> nb: while i am new, i will be contributing some pictures of bag purchases today!




These look ok to me.


----------



## anniethecat

precipice said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of buying these shoes as I finally found a pair in my size! However I want to be sure that they are authentic first.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171241150480?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think authentic or not?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!




Authentic


----------



## anniethecat

bubukins said:


> Can someone please authenticate this for me? I've received them, but I really couldn't tell if they are genuine since I have nothing to refer to. Please help!




I see no red flags on these, would like to see a close up of the stamp on the sole.


----------



## Pelz

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## lady_in_gold

lady_in_gold said:


> Hi everyone! Hope you're all doing well.  Just bumping my post, I hope someone could help me authenticate my shoes Thank you so much!
> 
> Item name: Prada loafers


bumping my post up, please help me girls, thank you!


----------



## bubukins

anniethecat said:


> I see no red flags on these, would like to see a close up of the stamp on the sole.



Hi Annie, thanks for replying.

Here's an image of the stamp as requested. I hope this helps? Also, thank you once again!!


----------



## melpap2

Hi,
I won these shoes on ebay and now I am concerned that they may be fake. I just discovered there are counterfeit Manolos!
Anybody have an opinion?
Thanks!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-MANOLO-...97ogXmwJTBseSoM20qTKc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## audreylita

melpap2 said:


> Hi,
> I won these shoes on ebay and now I am concerned that they may be fake. I just discovered there are counterfeit Manolos!
> Anybody have an opinion?
> Thanks!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-MANOLO-...97ogXmwJTBseSoM20qTKc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



The pictures could be far better but there are no glaring red flags that I can see.  One of the lifts looks rather odd and isn't the same shape as the heel.  You may want to ask the seller about that, Manolo's lifts _always_ match the shape of the heel.


----------



## melpap2

audreylita said:


> The pictures could be far better but there are no glaring red flags that I can see.  One of the lifts looks rather odd and isn't the same shape as the heel.  You may want to ask the seller about that, Manolo's lifts _always_ match the shape of the heel.


They are being sent to me so I will have time to inspect them better and maybe post more pictures. The shape of the shoe looks different than the "BB"s sold at the department stores and that made me think about the authenticity. I will keep you posted on what happens. I just hate counterfeit products! Thanks so much for your thoughts!


----------



## Ralli

melpap2 said:


> They are being sent to me so I will have time to inspect them better and maybe post more pictures. The shape of the shoe looks different than the "BB"s sold at the department stores and that made me think about the authenticity. I will keep you posted on what happens. I just hate counterfeit products! Thanks so much for your thoughts!


The pictures are crummy; I wonder why she photographed them from such awkward angles? Anyhow, that might be the reason why they don't really look like the BBs. There are no red flags on my end either, but I don't like that nowhere in the listing does it say they're authentic. You'd think this is the first thing you'd say as the seller.


----------



## melpap2

Ralli said:


> The pictures are crummy; I wonder why she photographed them from such awkward angles? Anyhow, that might be the reason why they don't really look like the BBs. There are no red flags on my end either, but I don't like that nowhere in the listing does it say they're authentic. You'd think this is the first thing you'd say as the seller.


I did question the seller about the authenticity and she said that they are authentic, so I do have it in writing that they are authentic. But quite frankly, that means nothing. I  "hope" they are authentic but if not, I will return them. I will post more pictures for your opinions. Thanks for all your input so far. I love the purse forum community!


----------



## audreylita

Ralli said:


> The pictures are crummy; I wonder why she photographed them from such awkward angles? Anyhow, that might be the reason why they don't really look like the BBs. There are no red flags on my end either, but I don't like that nowhere in the listing does it say they're authentic. You'd think this is the first thing you'd say as the seller.



As a power seller on e-bay of high end goods I can tell you that the word authentic in a listing means nothing.  Counterfeiters will always say their items are authentic.  My items which buyers know are boutique purchased don't question authenticity and I never use the word.

Really, the internet is the wild west.  People are nameless and faceless and many lie through their teeth.  It's always a case of buyer beware.


----------



## inkstand

These look like the real deal to me.


----------



## angelamdai

Hi!
Could I get a second opinion on these shoes? They look okay to me but Im no expert. 

http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=261401072222


----------



## audreylita

angelamdai said:


> Hi!
> Could I get a second opinion on these shoes? They look okay to me but Im no expert.
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=261401072222



This looks like it could be a stock photo, the seller seems to use them in all their ads.  You may want to ask if these are photos of the actual shoe being auctioned.


----------



## bargainhunter86

bargainhunter86 said:


> Hi
> Hope someone can help me. I am new on the forum. I bought these Chloe shoes at a carboot sale and wonder if they are authentic. They came with a box, dustbag tissue paper and a little envelope with a care card inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



Hi any ideas on the above?


----------



## angelamdai

audreylita said:


> This looks like it could be a stock photo, the seller seems to use them in all their ads.  You may want to ask if these are photos of the actual shoe being auctioned.



Thanks for the suggestion! I messaged the seller and they said they were pictures of the actual shoe. What do you think?


----------



## Ralli

audreylita said:


> As a power seller on e-bay of high end goods I can tell you that the word authentic in a listing means nothing.  Counterfeiters will always say their items are authentic.  My items which buyers know are boutique purchased don't question authenticity and I never use the word.
> 
> Really, the internet is the wild west.  People are nameless and faceless and many lie through their teeth.  It's always a case of buyer beware.


I understand that calling something authentic doesn't actually mean a thing about authenticity on eBay, but it's always a good idea to have this in writing just in case things go sour. This way you have irrefutable proof that the seller lied. You know, just an added layer of safety.


----------



## audreylita

angelamdai said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! I messaged the seller and they said they were pictures of the actual shoe. What do you think?



If it was me I would go with their word.  They do have good feedback and a history of selling high end shoes.


----------



## angelamdai

audreylita said:


> If it was me I would go with their word.  They do have good feedback and a history of selling high end shoes.



That's what I was thinking.  Thanks!


----------



## CallMeSteph

Ok, here's another attempt at a pair of IM sneakers. 

Isabel Marant Beckett Tan Suede Sneakers Size 6(36) worn 3 times
alexfromer
171246095813
http://www.ebay.com/itm/171246095813?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

... and a pair of boots...

Isabel Marant Zelie Noir Leather flat ankle Boots size 36 6 US Like New $345.EU 
territhomasart
181327535793
http://www.ebay.com/itm/181327535793?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you!!


----------



## Maedy

Maedy said:


> NEW Chanel Camellia Jelly Flip flop Sz IT 39 US sz 8
> 
> Listing number: 181326335257
> 
> Seller: coridalena
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181326335257?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Someone please help me authenticate these plz!


----------



## myriamalbera

Item:Classic brown Uggs
The finish does not look familiar to me.any idea if they acan be authentic?
http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar/MLA-496641818-botas-uggs-classic-tall-_JM#D[S:HOME,L:CONVCATEG-CORE-ITM,V:1]
Thanks in advance


----------



## jsales0

The Gucci peep toe patent platforms are definitely authentic. Love them. Enjoy!


I doubt if anyone knows me here as I rarely post but I'm probably the most frequent shoe poster on the ebay boards.


----------



## jsales0

precipice said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm thinking of buying these shoes as I finally found a pair in my size! However I want to be sure that they are authentic first.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171241150480?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> What do you guys think authentic or not?
> 
> Thank you!


Louboutin 35's are authentic.


----------



## jsales0

Pelz said:


> Hello
> 
> I have really wanted the Valentino rock-studded heel pumps and i waited too long. there is a pair on Ebay. could you guys take a look? Also, the seller said they don't come with a box because it was purchased at Nords outlet and they don't give boxes there (is that true?)
> 
> Name: VALENTINO Stiletto Rockstud Stud Gold Heel Leather Shoe 38.5
> seller id: themgmblue
> eBay item number:221364513842
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221364513842?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> nb: while i am new, i will be contributing some pictures of bag purchases today!


Valentino pumps are authentic.


----------



## jsales0

jsales0 said:


> Valentino pumps are authentic.


Many of the luxury retail department store outlets don't give the boxes.


----------



## Glamnatic

Isabel Marant Beckett Tan Suede Sneakers Size 6(36) worn 3 times
alexfromer
171246095813
http://www.ebay.com/itm/171246095813?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

View attachment 2520731
View attachment 2520732
View attachment 2520733
View attachment 2520734
View attachment 2520735


Hello ladies I just bought these isabel Marant sneakers from eBay, do they look authentic to you? Thanks !


----------



## bitharvest

hi ladies! could you please authenticate these for me? i won them but now that they're here, i'm not feeling too good about them... they have been badly re-soled. that i know. 
Name: Giuseppe zanotti black suede wedge Boots -size us 9, eur 40
seller id: fashionaddiction-ny
eBay item number: 310875112435
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Giuseppe-zanotti-black-suede-wedge-Boots-size-us-9-eur-40-/310875112435?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_sacat%3D0%26_from%3DR40%26_nkw%3D310875112435%26_rdc%3D1&nma=true&si=hz%252Fw0rTNF1gzPMD%252FwfvIFlLWM10%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

thank you in advance!


----------



## babyLV

hi there! please authenticate these ysl!!~ tiaaaa

https://www.therealreal.com/products/yves-saint-laurent-cap-toe-pumps


----------



## anniethecat

babyLV said:


> hi there! please authenticate these ysl!!~ tiaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/yves-saint-laurent-cap-toe-pumps




Authentic, TheRealReal is reputable.


----------



## jsales0

bitharvest said:


> hi ladies! could you please authenticate these for me? i won them but now that they're here, i'm not feeling too good about them... they have been badly re-soled. that i know.
> Name: Giuseppe zanotti black suede wedge Boots -size us 9, eur 40
> seller id: fashionaddiction-ny
> eBay item number: 310875112435
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Giuseppe-zanotti-black-suede-wedge-Boots-size-us-9-eur-40-/310875112435?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_sacat%3D0%26_from%3DR40%26_nkw%3D310875112435%26_rdc%3D1&nma=true&si=hz%252Fw0rTNF1gzPMD%252FwfvIFlLWM10%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> thank you in advance!


They are authentic. The pictures suck but the stamping is correct and I can clearly see that they are fully leather lined. Fakes are not leather lined.


----------



## Pelz

jsales0 said:


> Many of the luxury retail department store outlets don't give the boxes.




Thanks! I ended up purchasing and they are really beautiful


----------



## babyLV

anniethecat said:


> Authentic, TheRealReal is reputable.



gracias! it's just that i heard from people that they have gotten fakes...


----------



## bitharvest

jsales0 said:


> They are authentic. The pictures suck but the stamping is correct and I can clearly see that they are fully leather lined. Fakes are not leather lined.



Thank you so much for your quick reply! I appreciate it!


----------



## melpap2

melpap2 said:


> I did question the seller about the authenticity and she said that they are authentic, so I do have it in writing that they are authentic. But quite frankly, that means nothing. I  "hope" they are authentic but if not, I will return them. I will post more pictures for your opinions. Thanks for all your input so far. I love the purse forum community!



Here are some more photos, any opinions would be greatly appreciated!
Actually, I am unable to upload my photos, any suggestions?


----------



## audreylita

melpap2 said:


> Here are some more photos, any opinions would be greatly appreciated!
> Actually, I am unable to upload my photos, any suggestions?



Here's some help:

http://forum.purseblog.com/frequently-asked-questions/how-do-i-post-pictures-31191.html


----------



## jsales0

melpap2 said:


> Here are some more photos, any opinions would be greatly appreciated!
> Actually, I am unable to upload my photos, any suggestions?


They look fine to me. Are you questioning anything specific?


----------



## melpap2

jsales0 said:


> They look fine to me. Are you questioning anything specific?


Yes, are the BB style?


----------



## addicted ali

Hi ladies

Can anyone give me some opinion on these YSLs?

Listing number: 151242406507 on evilbay! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

jsales0 said:


> I doubt if anyone knows me here as I rarely post but I'm probably the most frequent shoe poster on the ebay boards.


I'll vouch for Jsales0's knowledge of shoes.


----------



## jsales0

melpap2 said:


> Yes, are the BB style?


I'm probably a bit different than others as I authenticate certain footwear not by necessarily knowing the specific shoe but by knowing how they should be constructed. No clue on the name of those but know that they look like authentic Blahnik pumps.


----------



## jsales0

BeenBurned said:


> I'll vouch for Jsales0's knowledge of shoes.




Thanks so much!


----------



## Califabulous

I recently purchased the tribute 75 sandal from Bluefly.com for $700 but I am not sure about authenticity please help!  The buckle is questionable to me.  Also I have a serial number under the straps and I am not sure if it is supposed to be there. If so, is the font correct?


----------



## Califabulous

guess my photos are too large so they didn't fit on one post. this strap doesn't show the half size but they are the same fit. maybe that's why they are on sale? due to imperfections?


----------



## Califabulous

Omg....what about this random stamp of something I can't even make out under the YSL stamp? Sorry in advance for all the posts. First timer....:shame:

I am looking online and comparing the logo vs the buckle vs the heel height and it's just not measuring up....


----------



## addicted ali

Sorry heres the link ladies:

http://m.ebay.com/itm/151242406507

They look like they are the real deal but fakes are so good nowadays!

Would appreciate any input! 

Thanks!


----------



## melpap2

jsales0 said:


> I'm probably a bit different than others as I authenticate certain footwear not by necessarily knowing the specific shoe but by knowing how they should be constructed. No clue on the name of those but know that they look like authentic Blahnik pumps.



Thanks very much for your help. Have a beautiful day!


----------



## jsales0

melpap2 said:


> Thanks very much for your help. Have a beautiful day!


You too!


----------



## angelamdai

Hi,

I just bought these off of eBay but I don't really know much about this brand.
Any second opinion would be greatly appreciated!

Name: 
*JOHN GALLIANO PUMPS,NUDE COLOR,NEW, 37/7,ORIG. $850,PLATFORMS*

 seller id:  makica77

eBay item number: 151237646428

Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/JOHN-GALLIA...%2BYWan0ZIhf6eSrC2jgw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

TIA!


----------



## jsales0

angelamdai said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just bought these off of eBay but I don't really know much about this brand.
> Any second opinion would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Name:
> *JOHN GALLIANO PUMPS,NUDE COLOR,NEW, 37/7,ORIG. $850,PLATFORMS*
> 
> seller id:  makica77
> 
> eBay item number: 151237646428
> 
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/JOHN-GALLIA...%2BYWan0ZIhf6eSrC2jgw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> TIA!


They look fine to me.


----------



## Designer_lover2

I bought these Gucci shoes and am almost positive they are not real. Please help me. My time is limited to get my money back. Thank you.


----------



## jsales0

Designer_lover2 said:


> I bought these Gucci shoes and am almost positive they are not real. Please help me. My time is limited to get my money back. Thank you.


You need to post way more pics. Anyone giving an opinion will need to see the entire shoe in profile, all stamping, soling, etc. I can't tell anything from that one picture.


----------



## jsales0

addicted ali said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Can anyone give me some opinion on these YSLs?
> 
> Listing number: 151242406507 on evilbay!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I don't see anything glaring and the seller has good fb and sells high end stuff but there are not enough pictures on that listing for me to make a call.


----------



## ningirl

I'm wanting to bid for these but am unsure of authenticity!  Help plzz http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=15676509


----------



## emjenny

HELP! Are these real???? Thanks.



anauthentic.com/ebay/030114IMG_2055.jpg





anauthentic.com/ebay/030114IMG_2060.jpg

anauthentic.com/ebay/022614IMG_1821.jpg


----------



## jsales0

ningirl said:


> I'm wanting to bid for these but am unsure of authenticity!  Help plzz http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=15676509


I'd bid on those. What I see looks fine.


----------



## Maedy

Name: Giuseppe Zanotti Glitter Sneaker Wedge NIB Sz7.5

seller id: arg12220

eBay item number: 281274228566

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Giuseppe-Za...28566?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item417d401f56


----------



## angelamdai

jsales0 said:


> They look fine to me.



Thanks for your time!


----------



## minhasa

Hey, I am interested in purchasing a pair of heeled uggs.  I have never bought uggs before so I was just wondering if anything in the description raises a red flag.  It looks good to me, the seller is selling a lot of UGGS in general - I don't know if that is a good thing or bad.  They do seem to accept returns.  

Name: UGG Dandylion expresso leather ankle cuffable heels US 7
Seller: puteri108
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/UGG-DANDYLI...11780?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item417d7852e4


----------



## AECornell

Name: Chanel Ballet Flats - Ivory/Cream 40
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281276126150?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
seller: gaelandoah


----------



## BeenBurned

minhasa said:


> Hey, I am interested in purchasing a pair of heeled uggs.  I have never bought uggs before so I was just wondering if anything in the description raises a red flag.  It looks good to me, the seller is selling a lot of UGGS in general - I don't know if that is a good thing or bad.  They do seem to accept returns.
> 
> Name: UGG Dandylion expresso leather ankle cuffable heels US 7
> Seller: puteri108
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/UGG-DANDYLI...11780?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item417d7852e4


They look good.


----------



## jessica_zzz

Please help authenticate this pair of Lanvin. Thanks in advance!
Name: Lanvin calf hair cheetah print w Grosgrain Bow Flats
Seller: elorac58
Item ID: 201044676916
http://www.ebay.com/itm/201044676916?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT 

Thanks for help!


----------



## mdchan602

Hi there! Can you please help me authenticate these YSL Tribute sandals? Thank you so much!!

Item: Saint Laurent Paris beige patent leather Tribute sandals SZ 36 1/2
Listing Number: 221366279548
Seller: bluesky46
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221366279548?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
Comments: Thank you!


----------



## el94

Hi, I was wondering if these were authentic?? I can't find enough about the BB style in specific for me a make a good call  thank you to anyone who can help!!

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Manolo-Blahnik-Black-Suede-BB-Pumps-sz-36-5-/141211934785?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item20e0e32041&_uhb=1


----------



## audreylita

el94 said:


> Hi, I was wondering if these were authentic?? I can't find enough about the BB style in specific for me a make a good call  thank you to anyone who can help!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Manolo-Blahnik-Black-Suede-BB-Pumps-sz-36-5-/141211934785?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item20e0e32041&_uhb=1



In my opinion, these shoes are authentic.


----------



## Mikkimaus85

Hello ladies! Could you please help me to authenticate these gucci boots from ebay. Finally decided to buy trish boots.

Item:GUCCI TRISH BLACK LEATHER OVER THE KNEE PLATFORM EQUESTRIAN BOOTS 37/7 NEW$1970
Listing number:130813579431
Seller:ariail54
Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/130813579431?nav=SEARCH


Comments: thanks a lot!


----------



## el94

audreylita said:


> In my opinion, these shoes are authentic.



Thank you so much!!


----------



## zhouy101

Can somebody help me authenticate these?? Thanks!!!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/331146018187?redirect=mobile

Thanks!!!!


----------



## zhouy101

Can someone please help me authenticate these? They are so cute and I am extremely interested!!!

Thank you!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/331146018187?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Item: SAINT LAURENT YSL GRAY LEOPARD-PRINT CALF-HAIR TRIBTOO PUMP 36.5 $880

Seller: shopwithme952


----------



## anniethecat

zhouy101 said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate these? They are so cute and I am extremely interested!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331146018187?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> Item: SAINT LAURENT YSL GRAY LEOPARD-PRINT CALF-HAIR TRIBTOO PUMP 36.5 $880
> 
> 
> 
> Seller: shopwithme952




I don't see any red flags, but the first two pictures look like stock pics to me. I would ask the seller for a straight on profile picture, a close up of the stamp on the sole and a picture of the full backs of the shoes. They appear to be selling authentic goods, but I really don't like when sellers use stock pics of shoes in their listings.


----------



## zhouy101

anniethecat said:


> I don't see any red flags, but the first two pictures look like stock pics to me. I would ask the seller for a straight on profile picture, a close up of the stamp on the sole and a picture of the full backs of the shoes. They appear to be selling authentic goods, but I really don't like when sellers use stock pics of shoes in their listings.



Thanks so much for your reply! I requested more pictures from the seller. What would you think if they refuse to send more photos? Would you still buy based on the pictures and the seller's ratings? :/


----------



## BeenBurned

zhouy101 said:


> Thanks so much for your reply! I requested more pictures from the seller. What would you think if they refuse to send more photos? Would you still buy based on the pictures and the seller's ratings? :/


I don't know the shoes so my comment is based solely on my opinion of sellers who use copyrighted pictures belonging to others and sellers who refuse to provide adequate pictures (when they're requested) that are necessary for a buyer to make an educated purchase. 



Feedback isn't necessarily indicative of an honest seller. Many sellers have never sold fakes yet have great feedback, either because if caught, they play dumb and issue full refunds or because the buyers don't know they got a fake.
Sellers of highly faked brands should show their own pictures of the actual items they're selling
Sellers should be willing to provide additional pictures if the request is reasonable, i.e., listing lacks pictures required for authentication purposes.
I wouldn't buy from a seller who won't send additional pictures. There are plenty of other sellers who are willing to do what is necessary to reassure a buyer. I'd choose one of those sellers.


----------



## audreylita

zhouy101 said:


> Thanks so much for your reply! I requested more pictures from the seller. What would you think if they refuse to send more photos? Would you still buy based on the pictures and the seller's ratings? :/



Every listing this seller has shows stock photos only.  They don't have one picture posted they took themselves that I can see. 

Additionally their feedback is awful.  It's beyond my threshold of risk to ever deal with a seller like this.  

http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=shopwithme952&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home


----------



## Mikkimaus85

Mikkimaus85 said:


> Hello ladies! Could you please help me to authenticate these gucci boots from ebay. Finally decided to buy trish boots.
> 
> Item:GUCCI TRISH BLACK LEATHER OVER THE KNEE PLATFORM EQUESTRIAN BOOTS 37/7 NEW$1970
> Listing number:130813579431
> Seller:ariail54
> Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/130813579431?nav=SEARCH
> 
> 
> Comments: thanks a lot!


Hello lovely ladies! Seeking your assistance in authenticating these boots. Much-much appreciate your help!


----------



## zhouy101

audreylita said:


> Every listing this seller has shows stock photos only.  They don't have one picture posted they took themselves that I can see.
> 
> 
> 
> Additionally their feedback is awful.  It's beyond my threshold of risk to ever deal with a seller like this.
> 
> 
> 
> http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=shopwithme952&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home




Thanks for your reply. I've requested additional pictures, but i have yet to hear a response. I don't think I'm going to consider buying from then if they don't respond to me. 

Thanks for your opinion!!!


----------



## zhouy101

audreylita said:


> Every listing this seller has shows stock photos only.  They don't have one picture posted they took themselves that I can see.
> 
> 
> 
> Additionally their feedback is awful.  It's beyond my threshold of risk to ever deal with a seller like this.
> 
> 
> 
> http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=shopwithme952&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home




You're right. I think I always try to give sellers the benefit of the doubt because most of their feedback is positive. However, you're right. If there are red flags, then there are red flags. Thanks!


----------



## catty413

Friend trying to sell to me, are these authentic? Thanks!


----------



## jsales0

catty413 said:


> View attachment 2537339
> View attachment 2537342
> View attachment 2537343
> View attachment 2537344
> 
> 
> Friend trying to sell to me, are these authentic? Thanks!


Authentic


----------



## ilovegreenbeans

Can anyone help me to verify these Jimmy Choo "vamp"s?  

I love the color, but I can't find an example of it on the web and I'm a little leery....


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=161122576701&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:3160


Thanks in advance ladies


----------



## jsales0

ilovegreenbeans said:


> Can anyone help me to verify these Jimmy Choo "vamp"s?
> 
> I love the color, but I can't find an example of it on the web and I'm a little leery....
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=161122576701&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:3160
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance ladies


They look fine to me. Did you call Saks to confirm that they carried that color?


----------



## ilovegreenbeans

jsales0 said:


> They look fine to me. Did you call Saks to confirm that they carried that color?




I never thought to do that...I just called, and the woman I spoke to didn't seem to know, but she also didn't sound super interested in my question, heh.  Hmmmmm...


----------



## Mikkimaus85

Mikkimaus85 said:


> Hello lovely ladies! Seeking your assistance in authenticating these boots. Much-much appreciate your help!


Hello ladies!  Could you please review and advise if these a real ones? Thanks!


----------



## sasikirana

Hi all! Could please someone help me authenticate this pair? The pictures are so off colored, I've asked for natural daylight but there's been no response yet.

Thank you!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-G...33268?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item23374b3dd4


----------



## jsales0

ilovegreenbeans said:


> I never thought to do that...I just called, and the woman I spoke to didn't seem to know, but she also didn't sound super interested in my question, heh.  Hmmmmm...


Still think they're fine.


----------



## jsales0

sasikirana said:


> Hi all! Could please someone help me authenticate this pair? The pictures are so off colored, I've asked for natural daylight but there's been no response yet.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VALENTINO-G...33268?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item23374b3dd4


Authentic.


----------



## pandoracsx

Hello! Can anyone authenticate these two pairs of shoes for me? They are the Stuart Weitzman 50/50 and the Alexander Wang Anouck. I already have the Anoucks in possession, so please let me know if any extra pictures would help! TIA! 

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/321347513522?

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...LEXANDER-WANG-BOOTS-SIZE-7-W0QQAdIdZ569827058


----------



## Mikkimaus85

Mikkimaus85 said:


> Hello ladies! Could you please help me to authenticate these gucci boots from ebay. Finally decided to buy trish boots.
> 
> Item:GUCCI TRISH BLACK LEATHER OVER THE KNEE PLATFORM EQUESTRIAN BOOTS 37/7 NEW$1970
> Listing number:130813579431
> Seller:ariail54
> Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/130813579431?nav=SEARCH
> 
> 
> Comments: thanks a lot!


Hi! Could you please help to authenticate these? Thanks!


----------



## sasikirana

jsales0 said:


> Authentic.



Thank you so much!


----------



## jsales0

Mikkimaus85 said:


> Hi! Could you please help to authenticate these? Thanks!


I'd like to see the full sole stamping but no question in my mind that they are authentic.


----------



## Mikkimaus85

jsales0 said:


> I'd like to see the full sole stamping but no question in my mind that they are authentic.


That means they are authentic?


----------



## zhouy101

Hey ladies! Could someone help me authenticate this? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Christi...10051?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cdde99323

They are nude Christian Louboutin Pigalle Platos! 

Thanks!!


----------



## Mikkimaus85

jsales0 said:


> I'd like to see the full sole stamping but no question in my mind that they are authentic.


Will request that. So that means they are authentic?


----------



## lillawyer85

Some Giuseppes!  Please let me know if I need any additional photographs to help, and what part of the shoe you would need to see.  For now, wanted to check for red flags before bothering the seller for more.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## anniethecat

zhouy101 said:


> Hey ladies! Could someone help me authenticate this?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Christi...10051?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cdde99323
> 
> They are nude Christian Louboutin Pigalle Platos!
> 
> Thanks!!




Authentic


----------



## yinks

hello, does anyone mind authenticating this pair of lanvin flats for me? 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/351017762583?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

seems quite legitimate to me, considering the seller's feedback and that she seems to have a history of selling luxury items, but i've no experience with lanvin flats at all, and would really appreciate any sort of help! 

thanks in advance


----------



## rozymay

Hello all,
Please help a newbie out and give me your expert opinions on these Vivienne Westwood lady dragons...the listing ends first thing tomorrow, so speedy replies would be much appreciated 








Thankyou in advance.
R. x


----------



## audreylita

rozymay said:


> Hello all,
> Please help a newbie out and give me your expert opinions on these Vivienne Westwood lady dragons...the listing ends first thing tomorrow, so speedy replies would be much appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou in advance.
> R. x



These look like Melissa's, can you provide a link?


----------



## anniethecat

zhouy101 said:


> Thanks so much for your reply! I requested more pictures from the seller. What would you think if they refuse to send more photos? Would you still buy based on the pictures and the seller's ratings? :/



Sorry just saw your response,  no pics = no buy. Did you ever hear back from the seller?


----------



## koalala

Hello ladies! Could you please help me to authenticate these roger vivier pumps from eBay?

Item:ROGER VIVIER BELLE DE NUIT BLACK PATENT LEATHER SIGNATURE BUCKLE PUMP 39
Listing number:161246591706
Seller:artofthemixny
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/16124659170...trkparms=gh1g=I161246591706.N7.S1.M985.R1.TR4


----------



## Love Labels

Hi!

Please help me to authenticate these prada baroque minimal sunglasses...

Item: prada baroque minimal
Seller ID: penasherpa
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/321352195436


----------



## audreylita

koalala said:


> Hello ladies! Could you please help me to authenticate these roger vivier pumps from eBay?
> 
> Item:ROGER VIVIER BELLE DE NUIT BLACK PATENT LEATHER SIGNATURE BUCKLE PUMP 39
> Listing number:161246591706
> Seller:artofthemixny
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/16124659170...trkparms=gh1g=I161246591706.N7.S1.M985.R1.TR4



I own this identical shoe.   They look authentic to me.


----------



## Bag2gal

Hello, can someone please help authenticate these two different pairs of ysl tribtoo pumps. I have no experience with ysl shoes and would love some help.  Also, can anyone tell me if these shoes run true to size, smaller or bigger??   Thanks so much!!!

Item: ysl black leather tribtoo pumps
Seller:  yoogi's closet 
Link: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/yves-saint-laurent-black-leather-tribtoo-pumps-size-8-5-39.html


Item: ysl brown buffalo iridescent leather tribtoo pump
Seller: yoogi's closet
Link: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/yves-sa...escent-leather-tribtoo-pumps-size-8-5-39.html


----------



## jmcadon

Can someone please help with these Chanel flit flops...pretty please 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/370998147686?_trksid=p2055120.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## c0uture

Hi, can someone authenticate these for me please? Thanks!

Item: Auth YSL Yves Saint Laurent 105 Tribute Purple Suede Platform Sandals sz 37

Seller ID: lacouturelover

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/380862658370?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item: *NEW* GIUSEPPE ZANNOTI SUEDE BOW PLATFORM HEELS SIZE 37

Seller ID: aainthavong

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221376595104?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## gordomom

Hi there,

Anyone able to provide an opinion on these Miu Mius please?

Item Name: Miu Miu sequin heels
Item Number: 111296994301
Seller:*mccrackinmotorsports1*
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Miu-Miu-39-...iLGN2P%2Fugup%2BYl0Pg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Here is also a link to photos of what I received:
http://s1137.photobucket.com/user/gordomom/library/Miu Miu Sequin Pumps

Thank you in advance!


----------



## pandoracsx

any opinions on this stuart weitzman 50/50s? they look real to me but I've seen some pretty realistic replicas.

http://******/NwUYsd


----------



## chilecorona

Do these look authentic? I've never owned Miu Miu.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/351029832002?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2661&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## asselekamaster

hi there!! i hope someone can help me! I won a pair of manolo blahnik on ebay. they are so beautiful, but i cant find same shoe model anywhere... i asked the seller for more pictures. so im waiting now. but maybe someone has seen this model before? 
thank you!


----------



## remy12

Hi There,


Can someone authentic these Prada shoes. I brought them off Ebay and want to make sure they are authentic. Thanks in advance.


Seller - gaganutnu
Item # - 181352350505


----------



## audreylita

asselekamaster said:


> hi there!! i hope someone can help me! I won a pair of manolo blahnik on ebay. they are so beautiful, but i cant find same shoe model anywhere... i asked the seller for more pictures. so im waiting now. but maybe someone has seen this model before?
> thank you!
> View attachment 2551972
> 
> 
> View attachment 2551973
> 
> 
> View attachment 2551974
> 
> 
> View attachment 2551975



It would be helpful if you could provide a link to the auction.


----------



## stacestall

Are these both authentic? They look pretty good but I'm just not 100% sure.


Pair Number 1:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271427310276?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Pair Number 2:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SOMETHING-B...-Crystal-4-Inch-Heel-Size-42-12-/191106097944


----------



## audreylita

stacestall said:


> Are these both authentic? They look pretty good but I'm just not 100% sure.
> 
> 
> Pair Number 1:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271427310276?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> Pair Number 2:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SOMETHING-B...-Crystal-4-Inch-Heel-Size-42-12-/191106097944



The first pair look good to me.  They appear to have had some kind of sole protector put on the front, I personally have never seen this in black.

The second pair are not photographed very well but I don't see any glaring problems.  

You might want to ask each of the sellers as to the condition of the silk since they are fabric and can snag easily.


----------



## stacestall

audreylita said:


> The first pair look good to me.  They appear to have had some kind of sole protector put on the front, I personally have never seen this in black.
> 
> The second pair are not photographed very well but I don't see any glaring problems.
> 
> You might want to ask each of the sellers as to the condition of the silk since they are fabric and can snag easily.



Will do! Thank you!! Now Ihave to decide would I rather have the sole protector or not....decisions decisions


----------



## nakedshoulder

Hi Ladies! Would appreciate some help authenticating these Giuseppe Zanotti shoes:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Giuseppe-Za...99368?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f326f5f68

I ran an image search to get more info on the shoes, and stumbled across crocofiles.net, which freeeeaked me out. Ugh.


----------



## jsales0

pandoracsx said:


> any opinions on this stuart weitzman 50/50s? they look real to me but I've seen some pretty realistic replicas.
> 
> http://******/NwUYsd


IMO authentic.


----------



## jsales0

chilecorona said:


> Do these look authentic? I've never owned Miu Miu.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/351029832002?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2661&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


IMO authentic.


----------



## jsales0

audreylita said:


> The first pair look good to me.  They appear to have had some kind of sole protector put on the front, I personally have never seen this in black.
> 
> The second pair are not photographed very well but I don't see any glaring problems.
> 
> You might want to ask each of the sellers as to the condition of the silk since they are fabric and can snag easily.


Agree-both look fine to me and agree pics could both be better but linings are perfectly inlaid and wrapped which is a pretty sure tell on the fakes.


----------



## jsales0

asselekamaster said:


> hi there!! i hope someone can help me! I won a pair of manolo blahnik on ebay. they are so beautiful, but i cant find same shoe model anywhere... i asked the seller for more pictures. so im waiting now. but maybe someone has seen this model before?
> thank you!
> View attachment 2551972
> 
> 
> View attachment 2551973
> 
> 
> View attachment 2551974
> 
> 
> View attachment 2551975


No one could or should give an authenticity opinion without being able to see the lining and soling. I would never guess those to be his but you need to post those other needed pictures.


----------



## remy12

remy12 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> 
> Can someone authentic these Prada shoes. I brought them off Ebay and want to make sure they are authentic. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Seller - gaganutnu
> Item # - 181352350505


Hi! Does anyone have an opinion about these shoes? Thanks


----------



## lillawyer85

nakedshoulder said:


> Hi Ladies! Would appreciate some help authenticating these Giuseppe Zanotti shoes:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Giuseppe-Za...99368?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f326f5f68
> 
> I ran an image search to get more info on the shoes, and stumbled across crocofiles.net, which freeeeaked me out. Ugh.



I actually saw these on Poshmark as well, and thought they were adorable, considered buying but bought a different pair instead.  Never had them authenticated, though.  But, here's the link to the Poshmark page where they're on sale - I think the close-ups of the insole and the outsole are of better quality there, which may help with authentication: *https://poshmark.com/listing/Giuseppe-Zannoti-Red-patent-heels-5329321d0b47d3111f0c2909

*Sorry I'm not of much better help, but I had this moment of, "Hey, I know those shoes!"


----------



## jsales0

remy12 said:


> Hi! Does anyone have an opinion about these shoes? Thanks


Authentic.


----------



## audreylita

jsales0 said:


> No one could or should give an authenticity opinion without being able to see the lining and soling. I would never guess those to be his but you need to post those other needed pictures.



Agreed, I've never seen that heel or sole on any of his shoes.


----------



## remy12

jsales0 said:


> Authentic.





Thank you so much.........


----------



## BeenBurned

nakedshoulder said:


> Hi Ladies! Would appreciate some help authenticating these Giuseppe Zanotti shoes:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Giuseppe-Za...99368?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f326f5f68
> 
> I ran an image search to get more info on the shoes, and stumbled across crocofiles.net, which freeeeaked me out. Ugh.





lillawyer85 said:


> I actually saw these on Poshmark as well, and thought they were adorable, considered buying but bought a different pair instead.  Never had them authenticated, though.  But, here's the link to the Poshmark page where they're on sale - I think the close-ups of the insole and the outsole are of better quality there, which may help with authentication: *https://poshmark.com/listing/Giuseppe-Zannoti-Red-patent-heels-5329321d0b47d3111f0c2909
> 
> *Sorry I'm not of much better help, but I had this moment of, "Hey, I know those shoes!"


I can't comment on authenticity of the shoes but unless you know that the seller on both sites is the same person, you don't know that the pictures are the actual item. One of the sellers might have stolen pictures.


----------



## lillawyer85

BeenBurned said:


> I can't comment on authenticity of the shoes but unless you know that the seller on both sites is the same person, you don't know that the pictures are the actual item. One of the sellers might have stolen pictures.



I didn't think of that - very true.

Which is a scary thought.


----------



## audreylita

nakedshoulder said:


> Hi Ladies! Would appreciate some help authenticating these Giuseppe Zanotti shoes:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Giuseppe-Za...99368?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f326f5f68
> 
> I ran an image search to get more info on the shoes, and stumbled across crocofiles.net, which freeeeaked me out. Ugh.





lillawyer85 said:


> I actually saw these on Poshmark as well, and thought they were adorable, considered buying but bought a different pair instead.  Never had them authenticated, though.  But, here's the link to the Poshmark page where they're on sale - I think the close-ups of the insole and the outsole are of better quality there, which may help with authentication: *https://poshmark.com/listing/Giuseppe-Zannoti-Red-patent-heels-5329321d0b47d3111f0c2909
> 
> *Sorry I'm not of much better help, but I had this moment of, "Hey, I know those shoes!"



Or both sellers may be selling the item for a third party.  Which unfortunately is becoming a common practice today, especially with the high end bags.  You'll see something for sale by various sellers on various sites and the item is eventually drop shipped to the buyer from another location.  It can't hurt to ask if they actually have the item in their possession and for additional photos.


----------



## stacestall

Trial 2:

Can someone please tell me if these are authentic? Fingers crossed :greengrin:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151260546110&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## jsales0

stacestall said:


> Trial 2:
> 
> Can someone please tell me if these are authentic? Fingers crossed :greengrin:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151260546110&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


Must have been fake as the link doesn't bring them up. If you have pictures you can post them.


----------



## BeenBurned

stacestall said:


> Trial 2:
> 
> Can someone please tell me if these are authentic? Fingers crossed :greengrin:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151260546110&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123





jsales0 said:


> Must have been fake as the link doesn't bring them up. If you have pictures you can post them.


I found a cache of the removed listing. 

Seller  rick62b

Actually, the seller also sold the same shoes on March 7:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Something-B...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
































More pictures in next response.


----------



## BeenBurned




----------



## BeenBurned

stacestall said:


> Trial 2:
> 
> Can someone please tell me if these are authentic? Fingers crossed :greengrin:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151260546110&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123





jsales0 said:


> Must have been fake as the link doesn't bring them up. If you have pictures you can post them.


The shoes had been listed previously and were unsold. 

This is the previous listing:
Seller  rick62b: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Something-B...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## jsales0

Those are the removed pumps? They were not made by Blahnik. The sock and lining are synthetic, the balance is off, the upper appears to be synthetic as well, the label is incorrectly stitched, etc. From a distance I doubt if I could tell. Scary how good the counterfeiters are getting and I bet that was a huge shoe for them.


----------



## jsales0

Just read the entire listing. Seller disclosed that they could not confirm authenticity but didn't understand that you still can't sell counterfeit product.


----------



## jsales0

BTW anyone interested can use this as a learning experience. You can see two authentic ones by searching Sex City Blue Blahnik. On the removed listing you can look at the shoe in profile and see that it doesn't balance (stand up straight-the heel is too underslung and the toe springs up too much) because the shoe is too short lasted. Remember that in luxury designer shoes all components must be leather (obviously excluding oddball other materials like fur, terry, etc.) The linings will never be synthetic leather. You have to look past the "name" and really look how the shoe is made and finished.

All-I'll help out here when I can and will check in periodically but please understand that I can't be here with regularity.


----------



## audreylita

jsales0 said:


> BTW anyone interested can use this as a learning experience. You can see two authentic ones by searching Sex City Blue Blahnik. On the removed listing you can look at the shoe in profile and see that it doesn't balance (stand up straight-the heel is too underslung and the toe springs up too much) because the shoe is too short lasted. Remember that in luxury designer shoes all components must be leather (obviously excluding oddball other materials like fur, terry, etc.) The linings will never be synthetic leather. You have to look past the "name" and really look how the shoe is made and finished.
> 
> All-I'll help out here when I can and will check in periodically but please understand that I can't be here with regularity.



Many of us own this shoe and would only have to walk to our closets.


----------



## jsales0

audreylita said:


> Many of us own this shoe and would only have to walk to our closets.




LOL I didn't have to leave the screen...awful fakes.


----------



## stacestall

BeenBurned said:


> I found a cache of the removed listing.
> 
> Seller  rick62b
> 
> Actually, the seller also sold the same shoes on March 7:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Something-B...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures in next response.



Thank you Beenburned for helping me by finding the pictures and cache links! I really appreciate it!!!




jsales0 said:


> BTW anyone interested can use this as a learning experience. You can see two authentic ones by searching Sex City Blue Blahnik. On the removed listing you can look at the shoe in profile and see that it doesn't balance (stand up straight-the heel is too underslung and the toe springs up too much) because the shoe is too short lasted. Remember that in luxury designer shoes all components must be leather (obviously excluding oddball other materials like fur, terry, etc.) The linings will never be synthetic leather. You have to look past the "name" and really look how the shoe is made and finished.
> 
> All-I'll help out here when I can and will check in periodically but please understand that I can't be here with regularity.



Thank you Jsales for looking and the info, I will definitely keep that in mind next time!!


----------



## jsales0

BTW I only meant that I'm happy to help when I'm around but I'm not always around and I don't like to give authenticity opinions off small phone images although these were a no brainer since so much was incorrect including the soling.


----------



## jsales0

Just glad that we could stop you from buying those.


----------



## stacestall

jsales0 said:


> BTW I only meant that I'm happy to help when I'm around but I'm not always around and I don't like to give authenticity opinions off small phone images although these were a no brainer since so much was incorrect including the soling.





jsales0 said:


> Just glad that we could stop you from buying those.



It's okay, I understand what you mean. I'm glad you guys saved me too! Now I'm just back on the hunt to find a pair :wondering


----------



## jsales0

Happy Hunting-they do show up since so many were retailed.


----------



## shopforbags

Hi may I know you opinion on this, I haven't seen this sole & heel before:


http://www.ebay.com/itm/33115869272...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=331158692720&_rdc=1
Item# 331158692720


----------



## audreylita

jsales0 said:


> LOL I didn't have to leave the screen...awful fakes.


----------



## jsales0

shopforbags said:


> Hi may I know you opinion on this, I haven't seen this sole & heel before:
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/33115869272...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=331158692720&_rdc=1
> Item# 331158692720


Well this old girl thinks those are beyond hot, In my next life... LOVE THOSE and they look fine to me- Barney's had them on the lug. I don't know who else- I know Neimans only has them covered heel on the two heel heights and I can't even wear the low ones-how sad is that? Did you buy them? I've yet to see a counterfeit that can really correctly wrap a platform.Those are incredibly clean as they should be at those prices.


----------



## shopforbags

jsales0 said:


> Well this old girl thinks those are beyond hot, In my next life... LOVE THOSE and they look fine to me- Barney's had them on the lug. I don't know who else- I know Neimans only has them covered heel on the two heel heights and I can't even wear the low ones-how sad is that? Did you buy them? I've yet to see a counterfeit that can really correctly wrap a platform.Those are incredibly clean as they should be at those prices.



Yes I did, thanks so much!


----------



## jsales0

shopforbags said:


> Yes I did, thanks so much!



Congrats!


----------



## zoekarliet

Bothered by the position of the medallion logo of my brown reva flat, seems lower than the one i bought from David's. They are bot same in all manner except for the medallion logo position. Any idea if fake?!thanks!


----------



## jsales0

I have 4 pair of Revas all bought from either TB or Neimans and there is slight variance to placement on mine however LOL none of them come up over the topline as your pair bought from a retailer seem to do so they obviously can vary,. That being said, no one should give an opinion without seeing the interior stamping, sock lining and soling.


----------



## zoekarliet

Saw this from other blogs and it is same as my brown one! The lady said she bought from woodburry common so i hope mine is real too!&#128512;


----------



## ywcm

Please help to authenticate these shoes. Thank you !
Item: Roger Vivier Flats and Bottega Veneta Driver
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/121294504745?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
    and http://www.ebay.ca/itm/121294508495?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## jsales0

zoekarliet said:


> View attachment 2559406
> 
> Saw this from other blogs and it is same as my brown one! The lady said she bought from woodburry common so i hope mine is real too!&#128512;


I think they're fine-as I said all of mine our boutique or Neimans bought and they all are lower than your red ones and like the brown. One guys attaches on the line, the next a bit under, the next a bit over-that is common variance.


----------



## jsales0

ywcm said:


> Please help to authenticate these shoes. Thank you !
> Item: Roger Vivier Flats and Bottega Veneta Driver
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/121294504745?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> and http://www.ebay.ca/itm/121294508495?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


Viviers look fine to me-I see no red flags on the BV's but the pics are really dark on my screen to see detail.


----------



## c0uture

Hi, can someone authenticate these for me please? Thanks!

Item: *NEW* GIUSEPPE ZANNOTI SUEDE BOW PLATFORM HEELS SIZE 37

Seller ID: aainthavong

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-GIUSEPP...63744?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item338ce842a0


----------



## jsales0

c0uture said:


> Hi, can someone authenticate these for me please? Thanks!
> 
> Item: *NEW* GIUSEPPE ZANNOTI SUEDE BOW PLATFORM HEELS SIZE 37
> 
> Seller ID: aainthavong
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-GIUSEPP...63744?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item338ce842a0


Since no one else seems to have checked in I'll comment but I'm not authenticating. I absolutely see no red flags and if I were looking for that shoe in that size I would buy them but I wish sellers would get over the stock and celeb photos and concentrate on showing more detailed pictures of the items that they're selling. JMO. The seller's fb is very good and the seller shows history on luxury goods. That shoe was definitely faked but most of the fakes I've seen had a covered wedge and did not have the suede insert on the soling so I think you're fine. I also think that anyone can make a mistake if the item is bought preowned and an honest seller will do the right thing when non-authenticity can be proven but given that these are stated to be new from Neimans I don't think you have anything to worry about. For any sellers that are reading this and really want to make your buyers feel confident make sure you always show crisp detailed photos on a macro setting of the insole, label and all stamping under any strapping, the sole and all stamping and most importantly details showing the finishing of the lining and wrapping on any platforms/heels. These are the details that tell the tale and although some of those are posted, more are missing and on my screen some of the details are really dark and out of focus beside the fact that they're mixed with stock photos.

All that being said, I would buy them and then I would post my own pictures here.


----------



## andersob834

Can anyone help authenticate these Isabel Marant Jenny boots? Stitching looks good, etc...just want to make sure  they are gently used so bottoms are a bit scuffed. Thanks in advance!


----------



## nycny

Can someone help me authenticate these shoes? I recently bought two pairs from a high-end consignment store in my town. The shoes fit me the same way my other (definitely authentic) Manolos do and I was excited to get them for a good price. But now I'm looking online and it seems like the shoe listed on Saks, Bergdorfs, etc. includes a label that has the little "r" (I assume for registered trademark?). I know that Manolo does have some labels that don't have the "r," but I'm feeling less confident with my purchases.  The shoes have had Vibram soles added, which I know is the usual rubber sole my shoemaker usually puts on my high heels. 

Here are the links the version being sold online: 
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1109&catargetid=500002830003807263&cadevice=c

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/MANO...6_thto%3D1&eItemId=prod86290032&cmCat=search+

To compare, here is a link to a different shoe being sold at Neiman Marcus without the "r" on the shoe label:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Manolo-...ements%3D&eItemId=prod165760424&cmCat=product

Any help would be really really appreciated. Thank you!! 
My pictures:


----------



## audreylita

nycny said:


> Can someone help me authenticate these shoes? I recently bought two pairs from a high-end consignment store in my town. The shoes fit me the same way my other (definitely authentic) Manolos do and I was excited to get them for a good price. But now I'm looking online and it seems like the shoe listed on Saks, Bergdorfs, etc. includes a label that has the little "r" (I assume for registered trademark?). I know that Manolo does have some labels that don't have the "r," but I'm feeling less confident with my purchases.  The shoes have had Vibram soles added, which I know is the usual rubber sole my shoemaker usually puts on my high heels.
> 
> Here are the links the version being sold online:
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1109&catargetid=500002830003807263&cadevice=c
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/MANO...6_thto%3D1&eItemId=prod86290032&cmCat=search+
> 
> To compare, here is a link to a different shoe being sold at Neiman Marcus without the "r" on the shoe label:
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Manolo-...ements%3D&eItemId=prod165760424&cmCat=product
> 
> Any help would be really really appreciated. Thank you!!
> My pictures:
> View attachment 2565053
> 
> 
> View attachment 2565051
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2565049
> 
> 
> View attachment 2565052
> 
> 
> View attachment 2565050



We'd really need to see clear pictures of the innersole, heel, sole and really all angles you could provide.  As far as an R on the label, I have both and the shoes I'e purchased in the last month do not have the R.


----------



## jsales0

Agree that both w/wo R exist. I would also like to see the shoe on it's side with the heel and toe against the wall which should make the shoe look like it's sitting on a shelf. That way you can see if it's correctly balanced and how much toe spring there is. Another useful shot is of the heel from the underside showing the wrap and finishing.


----------



## jsales0

andersob834 said:


> Can anyone help authenticate these Isabel Marant Jenny boots? Stitching looks good, etc...just want to make sure  they are gently used so bottoms are a bit scuffed. Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2565001
> View attachment 2565003
> View attachment 2565005
> View attachment 2565007


Wait for others-I see no red flags as far as construction goes but I have also never looked at Marant and am better with Italian, French and Spanish construction than I am with Portuguese. They certainly do not look like an Asian counterfeit.


----------



## wieckschumann

Hello all! Could any of you tell me if these are fake? They look good to me, but I don't know anything.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/111293222195


----------



## wieckschumann

Sorry, I should have included in my above message, they are supposed to be Manolo Blahniks, Carolyne model.Thanks!!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/111293222195


----------



## audreylita

wieckschumann said:


> Sorry, I should have included in my above message, they are supposed to be Manolo Blahniks, Carolyne model.Thanks!!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111293222195



They look authentic to me.


----------



## jsales0

wieckschumann said:


> Sorry, I should have included in my above message, they are supposed to be Manolo Blahniks, Carolyne model.Thanks!!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111293222195


IMO authentic


----------



## wieckschumann

My thanks to both of you! Wow you are all so on top of this stuff, I'm really grateful.


----------



## jsales0

wieckschumann said:


> My thanks to both of you! Wow you are all so on top of this stuff, I'm really grateful.


Glad if I can help!


----------



## Bag2gal

Hi there, 
Can anyone give me their opinion on whether they think the two ysl pumps below are authentic? (I am bumping this from a few weeks ago). They're being shipped to me now so I'm crossing my finger xxx they're ok!

Item: ysl black leather tribtoo pumps
Seller:  yoogi's closet 
Link: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/yves-saint-laurent-black-leather-tribtoo-pumps-size-8-5-39.html


Item: ysl brown buffalo iridescent leather tribtoo pump
Seller: yoogi's closet
Link: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/yves-sa...escent-leather-tribtoo-pumps-size-8-5-39.html[/QUOTE]


----------



## jsales0

Bag2gal said:


> Hi there,
> Can anyone give me their opinion on whether they think the two ysl pumps below are authentic? (I am bumping this from a few weeks ago). They're being shipped to me now so I'm crossing my finger xxx they're ok!
> 
> Item: ysl black leather tribtoo pumps
> Seller:  yoogi's closet
> Link: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/yves-saint-laurent-black-leather-tribtoo-pumps-size-8-5-39.html
> 
> 
> Item: ysl brown buffalo iridescent leather tribtoo pump
> Seller: yoogi's closet
> Link: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/yves-sa...escent-leather-tribtoo-pumps-size-8-5-39.html


[/QUOTE]
IMO both authentic-the buffalo are gorgeous!


----------



## bargainhunter86

Hi

Is anyone able to authenticate these Lanvin sneakers for me they end today on ebay and also does anyone know if they are true to size or run small/large. thanks

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ladies-la...6231117?pt=UK_Men_s_Shoes&hash=item4ad2eb884d


----------



## jsales0

bargainhunter86 said:


> Hi
> 
> Is anyone able to authenticate these Lanvin sneakers for me they end today on ebay and also does anyone know if they are true to size or run small/large. thanks
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ladies-la...6231117?pt=UK_Men_s_Shoes&hash=item4ad2eb884d


No clue on the sneaks-nowhere near enough detailed pictured of important elements BUT the seller's fb is good and they've gotten positives on those sneaks already. If you go for them post detailed pictures of the label, sock lining, interior stamping, soling etc. They're probably fine-but I can't see much. As far as size goes you need to wait for others as I only own their ballets and I go up 1/2 size in them


----------



## dingdong79

I'm hoping someone can authenticate these Chanel boots for me. I posted to Chanel forum but didn't get a response. I purchased these boots at Nordstrom Rack as worn and refurbished. It didn't come in a Chanel box. I started to look at some pics of this boot online (ebay listings) and they appear to have different color sole and inner leather lining. Not sure if this varies for each year or size. Any info that can be shared would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## jsales0

dingdong79 said:


> I'm hoping someone can authenticate these Chanel boots for me. I posted to Chanel forum but didn't get a response. I purchased these boots at Nordstrom Rack as worn and refurbished. It didn't come in a Chanel box. I started to look at some pics of this boot online (ebay listings) and they appear to have different color sole and inner leather lining. Not sure if this varies for each year or size. Any info that can be shared would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!


IMO authentic


----------



## jsales0

BTW I usually say "IMO" just because I am not a legal authenticator but I don't say authentic without thinking that I know what I'm doing. Counterfeits do not have full leather linings which your boot obviously has.as shown in the pic with the numerical stamp. Linings and soling will not vary with size but they will vary with color.


----------



## dingdong79

jsales0 said:


> BTW I usually say "IMO" just because I am not a legal authenticator but I don't say authentic without thinking that I know what I'm doing. Counterfeits do not have full leather linings which your boot obviously has.as shown in the pic with the numerical stamp. Linings and soling will not vary with size but they will vary with color.


really appreciate you looking at this! from my research the serial # did match up to others but when i saw my lining and sole was different from the same black boots others were selling that just got me worried. it's definitely hard to find chanel at NR so this is my best find to date =D


----------



## Bag2gal

IMO both authentic-the buffalo are gorgeous![/QUOTE]

Thank you so much jsalesO Yes, the buffalo ones are gorgeous .. Feel so lucky to have scored these. Lets hope they look as good
In person.


----------



## ririi

Hi! I bought these YSL shoes from a thrift store. Could someone tell if they are authentic?


----------



## jsales0

ririi said:


> Hi! I bought these YSL shoes from a thrift store. Could someone tell if they are authentic?


Genuine 80s YSL.


----------



## jmsk112486

are these authentic YSL mary jane peep toes in royal blue? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/231192590981


----------



## ririi

jsales0 said:


> Genuine 80s YSL.


Thank you so much!


----------



## jmsk112486

Can anyone authenticate these as being real?   Ysl tribute 105 in patent green. Thanks in advance 
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=321377071777


----------



## jsales0

jmsk112486 said:


> Can anyone authenticate these as being real?   Ysl tribute 105 in patent green. Thanks in advance
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=321377071777


I see absolutely no red flags but the pics are not as crisp as I would ideally like them to be. The seller has great feedback and definitely sells luxury items so wait for others to post but my opinion is "if I were looking for that shoe in that size I would buy them from that seller and expect to be happy when they arrived." If you buy them post pictures here after you receive them-what I really want to see is both sides of the wrap of the platform and the wrap on the heel.


----------



## cheyqua

> Can anyone authenticate these as being real?   Ysl tribute 105 in patent green. Thanks in advance
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item...d=321377071777



Look good to me


----------



## jackyx

Can anyone help me authenticate these pumps? Thanks!
1:
Name: SERGIO ROSSI BLACK PATENT LEATHER PLATFORM PUMPS 5.5/6
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261450499302
Seller: snflrnwntr
Comment: I saw many Sergio Rossi comes in black insole and this one is not. Just a little concerned.

2. 
Name:charlotte olympia polka dot pump
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301149607293

Thanks!


----------



## monkyjib

Hi all, I posted this in IM boots thread earlier but I'm hoping to get some answers here. Sorry for double posting! Are these Jenny boots looking authentic to you? [
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
ATTACH]2582696[/ATTACH]


----------



## jsales0

jackyx said:


> Can anyone help me authenticate these pumps? Thanks!
> 1:
> Name: SERGIO ROSSI BLACK PATENT LEATHER PLATFORM PUMPS 5.5/6
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261450499302
> Seller: snflrnwntr
> Comment: I saw many Sergio Rossi comes in black insole and this one is not. Just a little concerned.
> 
> 2.
> Name:charlotte olympia polka dot pump
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301149607293
> 
> Thanks!


The CO's look fine to me.


----------



## tamaralin

Can someone please tell me if these silver YSL Tribute sandals are authentic?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-N...43510?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item43c86aae76

Thank you very much.


----------



## MissNano

Need you lovely ladies' help authenticating these Manolos pumps:
http://s48.photobucket.com/user/xi2byakuya/library/Manolo Blahnik
Thank you so much!


----------



## icyadv

Just received my Manolo Blahnik shoes today from ShopSavannahs. Just wondering that the stamp of the shoes looks.......not right???? Auth or Not?? please help


----------



## cheyqua

*tamaralin* they YSL sandals are authentic
*monkyjip* I think they're ok, but wait for 2nd opinion from any other tpfers to be 100% sure.


----------



## audreylita

icyadv said:


> Just received my Manolo Blahnik shoes today from ShopSavannahs. Just wondering that the stamp of the shoes looks.......not right???? Auth or Not?? please help
> 
> View attachment 2588493
> 
> 
> View attachment 2588494
> 
> 
> View attachment 2588495
> 
> 
> View attachment 2588496



I've recently gotten shoes with the size as the middle copy instead of being on the opposite end of the MB logo, had to check because at first glance it looked odd.  

I do own the hangisi but not in this low heel so can't comment on the rest of the shoe.


----------



## Barkleydog

Beautiful shoes!!


----------



## tamaralin

cheyqua said:


> *tamaralin* they YSL sandals are authentic.



Thank you very much!


----------



## bkhawk

Can anyone help authenticate the color of these Jimmy Choo Lang sandals? I apologize if this isn't the exact type of authentification the forumn contemplates, but I can't find anywhere else that seems appropriate and you ladies are the experts!

http://www.bluefly.com/jimmy-choo-p...py-detail-lang-sandals/p/335346401/detail.fly

These Lang are called pink, but I've never heard of that color in JC (other than the bright pink) and the photo looks like a nude with pink undertones to me. I am wondering if Jimmy Choo keeps changing the color he calls "nude". Did Jimmy Choo ever make a color called "Pink" that looked light and nude-like or is this truely nude and its mislabled  and/or computer resolution makes the color look pink? Do you own a "nude" pair that looks more pink than beige?

To compare, bluefly is also selling them in "nude", which looks much more of a beige, stone nude
http://www.bluefly.com/jimmy-choo-n...py-detail-lang-sandals/p/334470301/detail.fly

In a final comparison, I purchased Ivette from Saks a few weeks ago in "nude", which looks in between the stoney nude and "pink" colors bluefly is offering and the saks "nude" is a true, beigey nude that is warmer than stone, but not really pink, and is the color I would love to score at the bluefly price in Lang. 
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...sid=14589B5B7A10&Ntt=ivette&N=0&bmUID=km6p6bY 

Thanks so much for your help and sorry for being so wordy!


----------



## bkhawk

bkhawk said:


> Can anyone help authenticate the color of these Jimmy Choo Lang sandals? I apologize if this isn't the exact type of authentification the forumn contemplates, but I can't find anywhere else that seems appropriate and you ladies are the experts!
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/jimmy-choo-p...py-detail-lang-sandals/p/335346401/detail.fly
> 
> These Lang are called pink, but I've never heard of that color in JC (other than the bright pink) and the photo looks like a nude with pink undertones to me. I am wondering if Jimmy Choo keeps changing the color he calls "nude". Did Jimmy Choo ever make a color called "Pink" that looked light and nude-like or is this truely nude and its mislabled  and/or computer resolution makes the color look pink? Do you own a "nude" pair that looks more pink than beige?
> 
> To compare, bluefly is also selling them in "nude", which looks much more of a beige, stone nude
> http://www.bluefly.com/jimmy-choo-n...py-detail-lang-sandals/p/334470301/detail.fly
> 
> In a final comparison, I purchased Ivette from Saks a few weeks ago in "nude", which looks in between the stoney nude and "pink" colors bluefly is offering and the saks "nude" is a true, beigey nude that is warmer than stone, but not really pink, and is the color I would love to score at the bluefly price in Lang.
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...sid=14589B5B7A10&Ntt=ivette&N=0&bmUID=km6p6bY
> 
> Thanks so much for your help and sorry for being so wordy!


Just to update, I decided against ordering the pink Lang. I found a pair online called "blush" that look like exactly the same shade. They look lovely, but I was hoping for the true nude. I'm still interested in hearing from anyone with experience with "blush" or "pink" though! Thanks!


----------



## rainneday

Hi, does anyone have an opinion on the authenticity of these? They also come in 1/2 sizes, which I was unaware that VW does 1/2 sizes. Thank you! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/351053022087?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## hyl

Dear members, please help authenticate the prada boots I bought on eBay.
Item number: 151254727869

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151254727869?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

There is no notch in the R logo. Reading online guides this is a common error of replica prada items.
The inner sock is a brown piece of material stuck on, with no prada stamps or prada markings.
The outer sole underneath does not have prada stamps either, just has size "37" stamp. 
There is poor inner lining stitching and is irregular as pictured. I havent seen genuine prada items with this criss cross stitching. Looks bad quality.
There is also stitching at the end part of zipper holding both sides together, see pictures. I don't think authentic prada boots would have.
The faux fur lining is suspicious, poor quality.

Photo to follow


----------



## hyl

hyl said:


> dear members, please help authenticate the prada boots i bought on ebay.
> Item number: 151254727869
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151254727869?sspagename=strk:mewnx:it&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> there is no notch in the r logo. Reading online guides this is a common error of replica prada items.
> The inner sock is a brown piece of material stuck on, with no prada stamps or prada markings.
> The outer sole underneath does not have prada stamps either, just has size "37" stamp.
> There is poor inner lining stitching and is irregular as pictured. I havent seen genuine prada items with this criss cross stitching. Looks bad quality.
> There is also stitching at the end part of zipper holding both sides together, see pictures. I don't think authentic prada boots would have.
> The faux fur lining is suspicious, poor quality.
> 
> Photo to follow


----------



## hyl




----------



## shuze

I agree that those awful boots are counterfeit. You must make a claim. Nothing about them is right for Peada and materials are all synthetic. Sole stamping is completely wrong. Everything is wrong.


----------



## shuze

Cannot see enough detail to give an opinion on the Westwood pumps but I don't see anything obviously wrong either and I know of no lux label that does not do half sizes.


----------



## ychun_

Hey guys! Was wondering if you can help me out with authenticating these two shoes?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261462994581

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

Sorry and thank you!


----------



## shuze

ychun_ said:


> Hey guys! Was wondering if you can help me out with authenticating these two shoes?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261462994581
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> 
> Sorry and thank you!


The second pair appear authentic (hazelnut). Sorry but I have no opinion on the first pair as I cannot see details.


----------



## ilovemybagss

Hello everyone! These were already authenticated at the Valentino forum.  However when I tried looking for the exact style for another friend who wanted the same pair, I can only find a patent version of the same color and style.  Does anyone have Any clue why I can't find them anywhere online?


----------



## ychun_

shuze said:


> The second pair appear authentic (hazelnut). Sorry but I have no opinion on the first pair as I cannot see details.


Thank you so much!


----------



## hyl

shuze said:


> I agree that those awful boots are counterfeit. You must make a claim. Nothing about them is right for Peada and materials are all synthetic. Sole stamping is completely wrong. Everything is wrong.



Thanks for your reply. Yes, I did think that there's too many mistakes which you wouldn't expect from a genuine prada boot. I'm opening up a dispute resolution. The seller insist they are authentic but was unable to provide any evidence or state where they got them from. 

Also the boots still have evidence of glue residue where the sole been stuck on. They have accused me of "pulling a fast one" and they said the photo evidence that i provided just shows boots and nothing more. But I had explained to seller, the photos give evidence of poor workmanship and poor quality. Counterfeiters don't spend any time or effort to attention to detail. 

Any help from fellow members to report this on eBay as counterfeit would be really helpful. Thanks.


----------



## fahzybear

Really really sorry to be posting an ended Ebay auction but I just received my YSL tribtoos today and wanted to check with you ladies to make sure they are authentic.

I noticed they don't have the zig zag circle around the YSL logo inside the shoes.  Also the sole font of the size is different from my authentic Tribute sandals. Is this normal?

Seller: simonesato
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291119500883?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

http://i327.photobucket.com/albums/k474/fahzybear/IMG_20140426_164236_214_zps73b91274.jpg

http://i327.photobucket.com/albums/k474/fahzybear/IMG_20140426_164258_785_zps34b8b235.jpg

http://i327.photobucket.com/albums/k474/fahzybear/IMG_20140426_164307_358_zpsde96496d.jpg

http://i327.photobucket.com/albums/k474/fahzybear/IMG_20140426_164244_321_zpsdbf97562.jpg

THank you so much in advance!!


----------



## missbcarroll

Good morning members i would like to have these Christian Louboutin Lady Peep pumps authenticated. 

Seller : lordsexclusive

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251516408299&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123&autorefresh=true




























Thank you all so much in advance  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shuze

The Louboutins look good but details are really lacking. You really should post pictures with better macro setting details but the shoes appear beautifully made and finished with really clean edges and the fakes are all made like the junk that they are. I saw a pair of Fouboutins recently (pre-owned ) for $50, such a giveaway price. They were so disgusting with sloppy lopsided stitching and wrinkles all over. The store insisted that they were genuine.


----------



## missbcarroll

shuze said:


> The Louboutins look good but details are really lacking. You really should post pictures with better macro setting details but the shoes appear beautifully made and finished with really clean edges and the fakes are all made like the junk that they are. I saw a pair of Fouboutins recently (pre-owned ) for $50, such a giveaway price. They were so disgusting with sloppy lopsided stitching and wrinkles all over. The store insisted that they were genuine.


thank you for you insight. I linked the pictures directly from the Ebay listing, but I will keep that in mind, next time.


----------



## Lapispore

Hi, would appreciate some help with these D&G pumps.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## shuze

You need to show the soles with stamps, closeups of the inside labels and printing.


----------



## Matinaki

Hey ladies,

Please authenticate these Valentino shoes! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-Couture-DOrsay-Bow-Pumps-/131162048474 

Thanks!!


----------



## shuze

What I see looks correct but I really can't see the sole stamp. See if you can get a picture from the seller.


----------



## Matinaki

Hey,

I didn't find a thread to authenticate Valentino shoes, so I apologize in advance if there is but can someone please authenticate these??

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-Co...-/131162048474

Thanks so much!!

Matina


----------



## Lapispore

I asked for additional photos-these are what the seller provided.  Apparently the soles have been resoled(?), but is this what D&G pumps should look like on the back? I know the main line shoes have an inscription, but I don't know much about their diffusion line(it closed in 2011-ish).  She says the words DOLCE&GABBANA VEROCUOIO MADEINITALY are found on the shoes' label.


----------



## rainneday

shuze said:


> Cannot see enough detail to give an opinion on the Westwood pumps but I don't see anything obviously wrong either and I know of no lux label that does not do half sizes.



Thank you!


----------



## shuze

Lapispore said:


> I asked for additional photos-these are what the seller provided.  Apparently the soles have been resoled(?), but is this what D&G pumps should look like on the back? I know the main line shoes have an inscription, but I don't know much about their diffusion line(it closed in 2011-ish).  She says the words DOLCE&GABBANA VEROCUOIO MADEINITALY are found on the shoes' label.


The D&G are IMO authentic. I know the pictures aren't great and it would be nice to see the sole stamps but they're definitely all leather, lined correctly and they're perfectly balanced. The seams are straight etc. I've yet to see a pair of counterfeits that weren't constructed poorly, I'd certainly buy them as authentic off those pictures but personally think better pictures should be taken if you're selling them. Sorry I did not re-read your thread to see if you're the buyer or seller.


----------



## shuze

shuze said:


> The D&G are IMO authentic. I know the pictures aren't great and it would be nice to see the sole stamps but they're definitely all leather, lined correctly and they're perfectly balanced. The seams are straight etc. I've yet to see a pair of counterfeits that weren't constructed poorly, I'd certainly buy them as authentic off those pictures but personally think better pictures should be taken if you're selling them. Sorry I did not re-read your thread to see if you're the buyer or seller.


I see you're the buyer. They're fine.


----------



## fengxiaoxiaohua

Can someone authenticate this pair of RV?


----------



## shuze

Viviers look good IMO.


----------



## audreylita

fengxiaoxiaohua said:


> Can someone authenticate this pair of RV?



Authentic.


----------



## fengxiaoxiaohua

can someone authenticate this pair of Chanel? Thanks!!!!


----------



## shuze

fengxiaoxiaohua said:


> can someone authenticate this pair of Chanel? Thanks!!!!


I don't wear Chanel or usually give authentication opinions on Jellies as I don't have enough knowledge about molded shoes but I'll be shocked if those aren't genuine. They look beautifully finished to me. Wait for the Chanel gals. I'd certainly personally buy them off those pictures if I was looking for that flip.


----------



## amn3

Hi experts,

Could you please authenticate these Ferragamo shoes. TIA!!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321392051548?_trksid=p2055120.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Apart from the photos in the link above, extra photos sent by the seller are attached herewith.


----------



## shuze

amn3 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Could you please authenticate these Ferragamo shoes. TIA!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321392051548?_trksid=p2055120.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Apart from the photos in the link above, extra photos sent by the seller are attached herewith.


They are authentic Ferragamo


----------



## amn3

shuze said:


> They are authentic Ferragamo


Thanks a lot for your prompt reply Shuze!! Is it possible to figure out when were these made or how old they are? Could you please give your opinion on the condition of these shoes as well, I think they're in quite a good condition but I'm no expert, this will be my first pair of Ferragamos.


----------



## kukafe

Please help authenticate these shoes!

thanks in advance !


----------



## Tigercherry

Is anybody able to authenticate these Prada shoes please?
Style: unknown
Live link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Vi...vip=true&rt=nc
Seller: worldhonesty100
Item number:.1113335478939

Thank you x


----------



## Tigercherry

Can anyone help with these too please?
Style: unknown
Seller id: alancortinaman
Number: 171312751390
Ebay link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171312751390?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks.


----------



## fengxiaoxiaohua

shuze said:


> I don't wear Chanel or usually give authentication opinions on Jellies as I don't have enough knowledge about molded shoes but I'll be shocked if those aren't genuine. They look beautifully finished to me. Wait for the Chanel gals. I'd certainly personally buy them off those pictures if I was looking for that flip.


Thanks!! They look great to me as well but I've never purchased Chanel shoes before..Can someone please authenticate them for me? I really appreciate it!


----------



## shuze

amn3 said:


> Thanks a lot for your prompt reply Shuze!! Is it possible to figure out when were these made or how old they are? Could you please give your opinion on the condition of these shoes as well, I think they're in quite a good condition but I'm no expert, this will be my first pair of Ferragamos.


I've never been particularly brilliant at dating footwear and those bow Ferragamo flats have been around forever. I think the name was Lillaz originally and then I think they changed it to something else and did it on a slightly higher heel with another name-not sure but I do think that the newer versions are stamped Ferragamo on the soles and the older ones are not so I would guess yours to be of some age-not newer than 90s and possibly 80s. I don't think it matters as they look like they're in great condition so enjoy!


----------



## shuze

Tigercherry said:


> Is anybody able to authenticate these Prada shoes please?
> Style: unknown
> Live link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Vi...vip=true&rt=nc
> Seller: worldhonesty100
> Item number:.1113335478939
> 
> Thank you x


No active listing comes up.


----------



## shuze

Tigercherry said:


> Can anyone help with these too please?
> Style: unknown
> Seller id: alancortinaman
> Number: 171312751390
> Ebay link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171312751390?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks.


Authentic


----------



## shuze

fengxiaoxiaohua said:


> Thanks!! They look great to me as well but I've never purchased Chanel shoes before..Can someone please authenticate them for me? I really appreciate it!


Again, I really don't want to do jellies but those are fine-they're too clean with too good detail on the flowers and the stamping is spot on.


----------



## audreylita

kukafe said:


> Please help authenticate these shoes!
> 
> thanks in advance !



Mine are a little different, I'll let someone else weigh in on these.


----------



## Tigercherry

shuze said:


> No active listing comes up.


Try this: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-V...vgJ4CkvZjrBgaWZSRRnSE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Tigercherry

shuze said:


> Authentic


Awesome! Thank you so much x


----------



## Tigercherry

I really need a Prada gal!!! Is anybody able to authenticate these Prada shoes please?
Style: unknown
Live link: 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-V...&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&clk_rvr_id=629431157569


Seller: worldhonesty100
Item number:.1113335478939

Thank you x


----------



## amn3

shuze said:


> I've never been particularly brilliant at dating footwear and those bow Ferragamo flats have been around forever. I think the name was Lillaz originally and then I think they changed it to something else and did it on a slightly higher heel with another name-not sure but I do think that the newer versions are stamped Ferragamo on the soles and the older ones are not so I would guess yours to be of some age-not newer than 90s and possibly 80s. I don't think it matters as they look like they're in great condition so enjoy!


Thanks again


----------



## shuze

Tigercherry said:


> Try this: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-V...vgJ4CkvZjrBgaWZSRRnSE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Thanks. I didn't know how to pull it. Definitely authentic.


----------



## Tigercherry

shuze said:


> Thanks. I didn't know how to pull it. Definitely authentic.


Thanks, you guys are amazing!!! How can you tell? What style are they and what year, any clues? I need to become an expert myself, lol!!! Xx


----------



## shuze

kukafe said:


> Please help authenticate these shoes!
> 
> thanks in advance !


I actually think they're fine but I'd rather repost in a couple of days as I have to go to Neimans and will definitely take a closer look. I don't see how anyone could knock those and keep such a perfect clean wrap on all the satin. There is absolutely no puckering that I can see anywhere on the lining or the wrapping at the sole line. The topline is even all around. Those are the kind of things you look for. Satin is really very difficult to work with and those look great to me but I also don't have them in my hand which is why I didn't post until now and I haven't own Vivier since he was still alive (and I owned a ton all bought at his Madison Ave. boutique but I have none of them anymore-wish I still did) so I have nothing to compare to. 

ALSO TO ALL WHO READ MY POSTS:

When possible, please request or take a picture of the shoe of it's side with the outside of the shoe up. You can just put it against the baseboard of the wall at the floor. Stand straight over it and take the picture. That shows the entire shape of the shoe and anyone giving an authenticity opinion can see how the shoe is lasted and if it balances correctly. That picture along with clear pictures of interior and sole stamping and labels really are needed. The more detail shown, the better. It's not about the number of pictures but the quality, crispness etc. are really important. It's honestly about the quality and detail of the pictures on the Chanel flip that makes me comfortable giving a call even though over all I find molded footwear to be impossible to authenticate as pretty much rubber is rubber.


----------



## shuze

Tigercherry said:


> Thanks, you guys are amazing!!! How can you tell? What style are they and what year, any clues? I need to become an expert myself, lol!!! Xx


I'm trying to remember-no clue on name-I don't know the name of any of the gazillion Pradas I own LOL. I guess 90s to early 2000. I don't keep my shoes in boxes-yeah I know I should but I don't. I toss them and keep everything on skinny shoe shelves I had built.  Heck I tried those on back in the day. Who cares? They're great. Maybe someone here will remember-that's the kind of stuff my memory isn't so great on.


----------



## shuze

Tigercherry said:


> Thanks, you guys are amazing!!! How can you tell? What style are they and what year, any clues? I need to become an expert myself, lol!!! Xx


As far as generic style your shoes are a spectator tassel pump. As far as how I can tell authenticity it's a lifetime of shoe obsession starting in childhood. And, I really can only authenticate France, Italy and Spain with some exceptions. I basically don't do Asia as IMO the good stuff (e.g. Prada) doesn't look all that much better than the fakes although I usually will do any Prada.


----------



## Tigercherry

Anyone good at authenticating Chanel? I got these in a charity shop so no idea, but picked them up just in case!!


----------



## shuze

Tigercherry said:


> Anyone good at authenticating Chanel? I got these in a charity shop so no idea, but picked them up just in case!!



Please read my posts on pics needed (at least by me). I'm splitting now but will check back later.


----------



## Tigercherry

Sorry I made a right mess of that..just downloaded the app and having trouble navigating. Sussed it now! So here is a link..anyone know if these are real or fake? 

https://www.facebook.com/tabitha.sc...0203835468946877.1073741833.1224744967&type=1


----------



## audreylita

Tigercherry said:


> Anyone good at authenticating Chanel? I got these in a charity shop so no idea, but picked them up just in case!!



Can you please post pictures of the rest of the shoe?  All angles including clear pictures of markings on the sole are needed.  Thanks.


----------



## Tigercherry

Ok ignore the Facebook link. I'm so sorry, I'm messing this right up., last try!


----------



## audreylita

Tigercherry said:


> Ok ignore the Facebook link. I'm so sorry, I'm messing this right up., last try!
> 
> View attachment 2606328
> View attachment 2606329
> View attachment 2606331
> View attachment 2606332
> View attachment 2606334
> View attachment 2606335
> View attachment 2606337



Others can weigh in on this but I've been buying Chanel shoes since the 80's and the craftsmanship in these shoes looks like nothing Chanel to me.


----------



## Tigercherry

I've got these too that I picked up in a charity shop, just in case, lol!! 







They are a bit bashed as they have been in my wardrobe for about three years. 
Thanks.


----------



## Tigercherry

audreylita said:


> Others can weigh in on this but I've been buying Chanel shoes since the 80's and the craftsmanship in these shoes looks like nothing Chanel to me.



No probs, didn't think so, but worth an ask. Thanks z


----------



## shuze

I can't authenticate either one. Sorry.


----------



## MadisonReese

Can anyone authenticate these Manolo Blahniks. The listing says BB when they are clearly Tayler D'orsay. I have never seen this color before but all of the markings are there. The made in italy is a little far on the sole but that's something I have seen before......

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161167350501


----------



## shuze

MadisonReese said:


> Can anyone authenticate these Manolo Blahniks. The listing says BB when they are clearly Tayler D'orsay. I have never seen this color before but all of the markings are there. The made in italy is a little far on the sole but that's something I have seen before......
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161167350501


Authentic IMO.


----------



## MadisonReese

Can anyone authenticate these? Sorry for the blurry pic! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271457107538


----------



## shuze

MadisonReese said:


> Can anyone authenticate these? Sorry for the blurry pic!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271457107538


Authentic IMO Just resoled which is fine IMO-better for traction but you have to be careful on carpeting.


----------



## audreylita

MadisonReese said:


> Can anyone authenticate these? Sorry for the blurry pic!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271457107538



Quite a few of the shoes coming out of the boutique now have the half front rubber sole although these seem to be aftermarket.  I put them on a lot of my shoes so as to save the sole from ever having to be replaced.  Plus protecting them from wet pavement.  They are wonderful if you live in Manhattan where pavement will eat your shoes for lunch.

If you haven't tried the Taylor you may find them to be narrow in the toe box.  I'm fine with the BB's but the Taylor just haven't made it into my closet.


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> Quite a few of the shoes coming out of the boutique now have the half front rubber sole although these seem to be aftermarket.  I put them on a lot of my shoes so as to save the sole from ever having to be replaced.  Plus protecting them from wet pavement.  They are wonderful if you live in Manhattan where pavement will eat your shoes for lunch.
> 
> If you haven't tried the Taylor you may find them to be narrow in the toe box.  I'm fine with the BB's but the Taylor just haven't made it into my closet.


Thanks for that info!


----------



## cilantropig

Can anyone please help authenticate this pair of shoes?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/755-MANO...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

I found the heel cap is square, not sure if that just an older variation. Thank you!


----------



## audreylita

cilantropig said:


> Can anyone please help authenticate this pair of shoes?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/755-MANO...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> I found the heel cap is square, not sure if that just an older variation. Thank you!



Shoes are fine, he does both round and square depending on the shoe and the heel.  A reputable reseller, I'm familiar with their boutique.


----------



## cilantropig

Thanks audreylita!


----------



## dwsj

Hi Ladies,

I need help in authenticating a pair of boots from Chloe. I've uploaded it onto the Chloe specific thread too, but it seems to be mainly bags discussed so I'm putting it on here...

I've included a picture of a document I found in the box, which seems to be tracking the location of the item, maybe it will help.

And the part that worries me the most is the leather: it isn't as thick and heavy as I would've expected. Also, the sealing at the top - is it legit for Chloe? It may just be me not being used to good stuff 

I believe it's from a fall 2011 or 2012 collection.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## poppyG

Hello ladies, I came across this pair of Manolo Blahnik's Hangisi (cream version of the Something Blue, made famous by Sex and the City). 

While the shoes itself looks fine, I don't know if they have variations like this on the sole, where they look somewhat different to what I've seen in other Manolo Blahniks - eg. "hand made in Italy", from what I've seen before were all written in small letters, yet this was written as "HAND MADE IN ITALY" and the size/font of the Manolo Blahnik text also feels different?

I'm no expert when it comes to MB so your help would be really appreciated! 

Link: 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Manolo-Bl...0aDrePjLhSynFdwvWAWQ8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Tigercherry

Hi ladies, I need a Prada expert before I bid on these shoes...auction ending in about an hour, lol!! 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161290603324?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank an advance x


----------



## audreylita

poppyG said:


> Hello ladies, I came across this pair of Manolo Blahnik's Hangisi (cream version of the Something Blue, made famous by Sex and the City).
> 
> While the shoes itself looks fine, I don't know if they have variations like this on the sole, where they look somewhat different to what I've seen in other Manolo Blahniks - eg. "hand made in Italy", from what I've seen before were all written in small letters, yet this was written as "HAND MADE IN ITALY" and the size/font of the Manolo Blahnik text also feels different?
> 
> I'm no expert when it comes to MB so your help would be really appreciated!
> 
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Manolo-Bl...0aDrePjLhSynFdwvWAWQ8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Can you post a few more pictures?  A profile of the shoe with a good shot of the heel, a close up of the innersole and close ups of as much detail of the shoe as possible.  And the sleeper sack and box as well.  The type face on that lettering is larger than my hangisis's.  Thanks.


----------



## shuze

Tigercherry said:


> Hi ladies, I need a Prada expert before I bid on these shoes...auction ending in about an hour, lol!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161290603324?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank an advance x


Sorry I'm late on the Pradas. They're authentic.


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> Can you post a few more pictures?  A profile of the shoe with a good shot of the heel, a close up of the innersole and close ups of as much detail of the shoe as possible.  And the sleeper sack and box as well.  The type face on that lettering is larger than my hangisis's.  Thanks.


And what I need is the lining-especially around the heel and where it meets the top of the shoe.


----------



## poppyG

audreylita said:


> Can you post a few more pictures?  A profile of the shoe with a good shot of the heel, a close up of the innersole and close ups of as much detail of the shoe as possible.  And the sleeper sack and box as well.  The type face on that lettering is larger than my hangisis's.  Thanks.


audreylita, thank you for your reply. I'm afraid these were all the available pictures, and she's selling it with the dustbag but without box. 

Would you happen to have any photos of your Hangisi that I might be able to compare it with, particularly around the sole? Thank you once again for your reply!


----------



## Tigercherry

Thanks, Shuze..I bought anyway, as I thought they were..I'm learning, look!!! Not bad then for £16! Any idea the style name? Thanks as always, much appreciated. X


----------



## poppyG

shuze said:


> And what I need is the lining-especially around the heel and where it meets the top of the shoe.


shuze, thank you for the reply. Unfortunately these are the only pictures I have available. I'm wondering, if you look at the third picture (zoomed in picture of the sole), note that relatively thick black line that goes all the way around the sole and stops at the metal ring? Do you have these in your Hangisi(s)? 

Also, has anyone generally seen a MB with a sole base like this before with the capital "HAND MADE IN ITALY" and the typeface?

Many thanks ladies, your inputs are really appreciated!


----------



## audreylita

poppyG said:


> audreylita, thank you for your reply. I'm afraid these were all the available pictures, and she's selling it with the dustbag but without box.
> 
> Would you happen to have any photos of your Hangisi that I might be able to compare it with, particularly around the sole? Thank you once again for your reply!



If you haven't already purchased them then I would say pass.  There are several issues I don't like, least of which is the pictured dust bag.


----------



## shuze

Tigercherry said:


> Thanks, Shuze..I bought anyway, as I thought they were..I'm learning, look!!! Not bad then for £16! Any idea the style name? Thanks as always, much appreciated. X


I never pay attention to names. Sorry!


----------



## dwsj

Hi Shuze,

Could you help out on these?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ladies-St...d=100011&prg=9763&rk=2&rkt=10&sd=161290603324

Thank you 

D


----------



## jmsk112486

http://www.ebay.com/itm/201080675900?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-Prada-P...36544?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item5408429e80

http://www.ebay.com/itm/291138962706?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Are these authentic prada's?? Thanks!


----------



## shuze

jmsk112486 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/201080675900?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-Prada-P...36544?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item5408429e80
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/291138962706?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Are these authentic prada's?? Thanks!


All look fine.


----------



## shuze

dwsj said:


> Hi Shuze,
> 
> Could you help out on these?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ladies-St...d=100011&prg=9763&rk=2&rkt=10&sd=161290603324
> 
> Thank you
> 
> D


Authentic.


----------



## CallMeSteph

Hi ladies! Can you take a look at these two sandals?

Jimmy Choo Nude Beige Leather Glenys Gladiator Sandals Heels fits 35.5 5.5 35 5 
divastylestar
121337243026
http://www.ebay.com/itm/121337243026...84.m1423.l2649

Jimmy Choo Glennys Leather Zip Gladiator Sandal Black size 36 
melissa25-2013
111349222395
http://www.ebay.com/itm/111349222395...84.m1423.l2649

 Thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## lunarmuse

Hi there. I got these manolos at century 21 but I can't find them anywhere online to learn more about them.  They had them in black as well up at the top in some pretty beat up boxes. Sorry if the pics are blurry.

Please tell me if they're real. 
	

		
			
		

		
	









Thanks in advance


----------



## mz_tl

Hi! Would love someone to help take a look at these Prada shoes Are they authentic?
Thanks!

Item: PRADA SUEDE PLATFORM SANDALS SHOES 
Seller: alicja
Number Item:271472240186  

Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NIB-PRADA-SU...40186?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f3501a63a


----------



## audreylita

lunarmuse said:


> Hi there. I got these manolos at century 21 but I can't find them anywhere online to learn more about them.  They had them in black as well up at the top in some pretty beat up boxes. Sorry if the pics are blurry.
> 
> Please tell me if they're real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2615676
> View attachment 2615677
> View attachment 2615679
> View attachment 2615680
> View attachment 2615681
> View attachment 2615682
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance



The shoes appear to be authentic but I've personally never seen the tag top stitched in like this one.  I can't imagine Century 21 selling anything other than authentic goods.

https://www.coolonsale.com/piece/Manolo-Blahnik-Jeweled-Satin-Sandals-coskey-7063-ee4a-5rb4i


----------



## shuze

mz_tl said:


> Hi! Would love someone to help take a look at these Prada shoes Are they authentic?
> Thanks!
> 
> Item: PRADA SUEDE PLATFORM SANDALS SHOES
> Seller: alicja
> Number Item:271472240186
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NIB-PRADA-SU...40186?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f3501a63a


Authentic


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> The shoes appear to be authentic but I've personally never seen the tag top stitched in like this one.  I can't imagine Century 21 selling anything other than authentic goods.
> 
> https://www.coolonsale.com/piece/Manolo-Blahnik-Jeweled-Satin-Sandals-coskey-7063-ee4a-5rb4i


They look fine to me too and I didn't comment initially as I have never seen the label done like that either. However, they're at C21 and advertised (so they had a bunch of them) and although I don't question authenticity for that reason (and I do remember the stories about fakes showing up at some major retailers but not recently) I do think that rather than being overcuts that were refused by someone else for being late or some other reason, these shoes were probably a "makeup" for C21-in other words they were ordered the same way any other retailer orders footwear and MB can justify selling C21 "off price" by taking an older pattern and "reinterpreting" it exclusively for C21 so that the business with the luxury retailers who carry new patterns at full price isn't affected and that may be why the label is not set in. Just a guess on my part but the shoes look fine.


----------



## lunarmuse

Thank you both! The label was worrying me the most (that and not being able to find even one online version of it).


----------



## lunarmuse

audreylita said:


> The shoes appear to be authentic but I've personally never seen the tag top stitched in like this one.  I can't imagine Century 21 selling anything other than authentic goods.
> 
> https://www.coolonsale.com/piece/Manolo-Blahnik-Jeweled-Satin-Sandals-coskey-7063-ee4a-5rb4i




And wow thanks for finding that! I could not, for the life of me, find them. I was resorting to paging through the Manolo thread here hoping I came across them in the pictures.


----------



## Tigercherry

Sorry for urgency but this auction is ending in about an hour..can anyone authenticate these before it ends please?

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281327609188?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Seller:lvdesign64
Name: black prada leather loafer
Item number: 281327609188

Thanks as always x 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## shuze

Tigercherry said:


> Sorry for urgency but this auction is ending in about an hour..can anyone authenticate these before it ends please?
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281327609188?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Seller:lvdesign64
> Name: black prada leather loafer
> Item number: 281327609188
> 
> Thanks as always x
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


I can't see enough detail on the loafers to fully say "authentic" but I also see nothing wrong and if I had to make a decision on whether to buy them or not off those pics I would buy them as authentic. If you won them post better pics when you receive them but again, I don't expect to see anything questionable.


----------



## Glamnatic

Item name:VALENTINO "NOIR ROCKSTUD" BLACK LEATHER T-STRAP FLAT SHOES NWOB SIZE 35(5)

Item number:251529549813

Seller Id: peggyboutique

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251529549813



Are these Valentino shoes authentic?? TIA!


----------



## shuze

Glamnatic said:


> Item name:VALENTINO "NOIR ROCKSTUD" BLACK LEATHER T-STRAP FLAT SHOES NWOB SIZE 35(5)
> 
> Item number:251529549813
> 
> Seller Id: peggyboutique
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251529549813
> 
> 
> 
> Are these Valentino shoes authentic?? TIA!


Look good to me.


----------



## mz_tl

Hi! I would appreciate some help to authenticating these pair of shoes as I have my eye on these as well. Thank you in advance!

PRADA NUDE PATENT STRAPPY SANDAL
Seller: handmadeinitaly
Item: 400700023816

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/400700023816?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## purseking

tem: Yves Saint Laurent Rive Gauche Shoes
Listing Number: 151280805729
Seller: pantherking001
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...:X:RTQ:US:1123

Comments: Could someone please take a look the shoes and let me know what the verdict is. The bottom of the shoe bothers me a little bit but the rest looks good. Thanks in advance, you guys are an amazing bunch


----------



## shuze

mz_tl said:


> Hi! I would appreciate some help to authenticating these pair of shoes as I have my eye on these as well. Thank you in advance!
> 
> PRADA NUDE PATENT STRAPPY SANDAL
> Seller: handmadeinitaly
> Item: 400700023816
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/400700023816?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Prada's are authentic IMO.


----------



## shuze

purseking said:


> tem: Yves Saint Laurent Rive Gauche Shoes
> Listing Number: 151280805729
> Seller: pantherking001
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Comments: Could someone please take a look the shoes and let me know what the verdict is. The bottom of the shoe bothers me a little bit but the rest looks good. Thanks in advance, you guys are an amazing bunch


No active listing.


----------



## shuze

shuze said:


> No active listing.


Hope you weren't the winner of those. Just saw the completed listing. No they are not authentic.


----------



## Lilous

Hi, Could anyone authenticate these Tory Burch Kitty peep-toe pumps, please?  I bought them but I'm afraid they're fake... Thank you in advance. 

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...k-patent-leather-ballerina-shoes-700015.shtml


----------



## shuze

Lilous said:


> Hi, Could anyone authenticate these Tory Burch Kitty peep-toe pumps, please?  I bought them but I'm afraid they're fake... Thank you in advance.
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...k-patent-leather-ballerina-shoes-700015.shtml


I don't see anything off in the pictures. What's bothering you? When you receive them post pictures of the interior stamping-buried in the front. Thanks.


----------



## pullopen

Plz help me with these


----------



## MadisonReese

Can anyone authenticate these? The serial number is throwing me off
http://www.ebay.com/itm/12133987969...rkparms=gh1g=I121339879695.N7.S2.M1413.R2.TR7


----------



## dhawit11

Hello! Can someone help authenticate these Chanel Flats? The seller has zero feedback so it makes me nervous to bid on these. Also, I own some Chanel flats and the box looks different. 

Name: New Chanel Ballet Flats Size 42

Item number: 231234476285

Seller: Sylvadan

Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=231234476285

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## shuze

MadisonReese said:


> Can anyone authenticate these? The serial number is throwing me off
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/12133987969...rkparms=gh1g=I121339879695.N7.S2.M1413.R2.TR7


Look fine.


----------



## audreylita

dhawit11 said:


> Hello! Can someone help authenticate these Chanel Flats? The seller has zero feedback so it makes me nervous to bid on these. Also, I own some Chanel flats and the box looks different.
> 
> Name: New Chanel Ballet Flats Size 42
> 
> Item number: 231234476285
> 
> Seller: Sylvadan
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=231234476285
> 
> Thank you in advance!!



There aren't enough detailed pictures to really comment.  I'm mystified at the red sole, especially from a Karl Lagerfeld product.  

This, from NY Magazine:  "The notoriously litigious Christian Louboutin sued yet another shoemaker, mass-market label Charles Jourdan, for making shoes with red soles. (You may recall that Louboutin quasi-won a related lawsuit last year against YSL, who made shoes with red soles as part of a monochromatic footwear collection. The court's hair-splitting conclusion: Louboutin's red-sole patent was upheld, but YSL retained the right to sell their all-red shoes, as the red outsole didn't contrast the color of the rest of the shoe."

My threshold of comfort for any zero feedback seller of designer goods is just that, zero.  

Anyone else have any thoughts about these shoes?


----------



## shuze

No thoughts here off those pics which is why I didn't post. Just wanted to add that I feel for Jourdan. They're just some corporation that owns the name but they still own the name and legally operate as Charles Jourdan. So, they too are being sued for using red soles? Funny the original Charles Jourdan was doing red soles in the 70s. How old was Louboutin then?


----------



## audreylita

shuze said:


> No thoughts here off those pics which is why I didn't post. Just wanted to add that I feel for Jourdan. They're just some corporation that owns the name but they still own the name and legally operate as Charles Jourdan. So, they too are being sued for using red soles? Funny the original Charles Jourdan was doing red soles in the 70s. How old was Louboutin then?



He was 7.


----------



## shuze

My point LOL. Seriously! I don't know that Jourdan was the first to use red soles (something in the back of my brain tells me that someone else even did it earlier but I'm not sure) but they certainly were the first to use them in "modern" footwear.


----------



## shuze

mz_tl said:


> Hi! Would love someone to help take a look at these Prada shoes Are they authentic?
> Thanks!
> 
> Item: PRADA SUEDE PLATFORM SANDALS SHOES
> Seller: alicja
> Number Item:271472240186
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NIB-PRADA-SU...40186?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f3501a63a


missed these...sorry...they're beautiful.


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

I was given a pair of Birkenstocks by a friend and was wondering if someone could authenticate them. Thanks.


----------



## shuze

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> I was given a pair of Birkenstocks by a friend and was wondering if someone could authenticate them. Thanks.
> View attachment 2622756
> View attachment 2622758
> View attachment 2622759
> View attachment 2622760


Look fine to me although this is way out of my area of knowledge.


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

Thank you.


----------



## cilantropig

What do you shoe experts think about this one? It looks good to me, just not sure about the sole.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MANOLO-BLAH...27008?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item233a756340

Thanks!


----------



## shuze

cilantropig said:


> What do you shoe experts think about this one? It looks good to me, just not sure about the sole.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MANOLO-BLAH...27008?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item233a756340
> 
> Thanks!


They look fine to me-just older and seem to be a very good buy-they're still a classic Blahnik but are definitely priced off an older retail.


----------



## cilantropig

shuze said:


> They look fine to me-just older and seem to be a very good buy-they're still a classic Blahnik but are definitely priced off an older retail.


Thank you


----------



## sarah072784

I purchased a pair of Tory Burch Channing sneakers off of eBay.  Would someone be able to authenticate them?  The reason why I was wondering was because they were labelled made in China.  I know that a lot of Tory shoes are made in Brazil, but I thought I read that some were made in China.

Thanks!


----------



## cilantropig

sarah072784 said:


> I purchased a pair of Tory Burch Channing sneakers off of eBay.  Would someone be able to authenticate them?  The reason why I was wondering was because they were labelled made in China.  I know that a lot of Tory shoes are made in Brazil, but I thought I read that some were made in China.
> 
> Thanks!


I bought a pair flats off their website last Thanks giving, they were made in China.


----------



## minigingerbread

For the manolo experts here, can you tell me if you think this is real? The seller seems to have many brand new manolos for sale. I find it a little strange. But then again I am no expert so I need your kind help! It's otherwise a a gorgeous pair!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281267384963?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## audreylita

minigingerbread said:


> For the manolo experts here, can you tell me if you think this is real? The seller seems to have many brand new manolos for sale. I find it a little strange. But then again I am no expert so I need your kind help! It's otherwise a a gorgeous pair!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281267384963?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



The seller appears to maybe have an inside connection to such a large quantity of shoes.  Some of them clearly have shadows on the soles where a sale tag would have been affixed.  Most of the shoes are large sizes which would indicate sale items.  The shoes are indeed authentic.


----------



## minigingerbread

audreylita said:


> The seller appears to maybe have an inside connection to such a large quantity of shoes.  Some of them clearly have shadows on the soles where a sale tag would have been affixed.  Most of the shoes are large sizes which would indicate sale items.  The shoes are indeed authentic.



O wow thank you so much!


----------



## diorable89

Hi can someone please authenticate these ballet flats for me? I originally posted on the Chanel authenticate this thread, but just thought I'd try my luck here. Thanks in advance!

Item: Near New Chanel Gold Ballerina Leather Flats Shoes 36

Listing number: 121340717583

Seller: baby_jiame

Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/121340717583?nav=SEARCH



Comments: I recently purchased these flats off ebay and received them in the mail. I have a real pair of chanel espadrilles so after comparing, it seemed that the box is fake which is making me doubt the authenticity of the shoes. Things that have made me doubt the authenticity:

1) the stamping on the underside if the box is blurry and not clean compared to my authentic box

2) no dustbags

3) the embossing pattern on the box is different (squiggly lines compared to more dotted appearance)

4) fake ribbon

5) no code stamped on inside of shoe

6) not sure if this is relevant but the box says made in spain, but the shoes say made in italy?

Any help on this matter would greatly be appreciated!


----------



## kayem333

Hello can someone please authenticate these Manolos? They look real but the inside logo has "London" under the MB - I've never seen that before and Seller just emailed me they are 100% AUTHENTIC. 

Item: Manolo Blahnik Erratic 7 

Listing number: 231225578192

Seller: namebrandoutlet4320

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Blah...rrTkAYwI%2Bdczil%2FhE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## audreylita

kayem333 said:


> Hello can someone please authenticate these Manolos? They look real but the inside logo has "London" under the MB - I've never seen that before and Seller just emailed me they are 100% AUTHENTIC.
> 
> Item: Manolo Blahnik Erratic 7
> 
> Listing number: 231225578192
> 
> Seller: namebrandoutlet4320
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Blah...rrTkAYwI%2Bdczil%2FhE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Not enough pictures but they appear to be authentic.  Are you the high bidder?

I continue to be perplexed at the number of Blahnik's popping up with the inside tags top stitched.  I would think that could be uncomfortable to wear.


----------



## thoang0705

Anyone good with Valentino? I need a second opinion. Thanks!

Name: Peep-Toe Leather Bow
Number: 221426164152
Seller: abalicious1198
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221426164152?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## scorpchris19

Hi, much appreciate if someone could help me authenticate these espadrilles:

Name: BNIB navy Chanel CC Logo espadrilles size 36

Item No.: 271499795837

Seller: sachy23

Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271499795837


----------



## audreylita

scorpchris19 said:


> Hi, much appreciate if someone could help me authenticate these espadrilles:
> 
> Name: BNIB navy Chanel CC Logo espadrilles size 36
> 
> Item No.: 271499795837
> 
> Seller: sachy23
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271499795837



Seller has feedback of one as a buyer only.  Pictures aren't terrific.  I guess it's a matter of how lucky do you feel?  My threshold of risk isn't that high.


----------



## Innochka

Please help to authenticate these YSL shoes.  I just bought it thru ebay.

Name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Tribtoo 105 Poppy Patent slingback red shoe pump 38.5 
New Number: 360735830730
Seller:  								 	          ilalum89
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/360735830730?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Thank u.


----------



## scorpchris19

audreylita said:


> Seller has feedback of one as a buyer only.  Pictures aren't terrific.  I guess it's a matter of how lucky do you feel?  My threshold of risk isn't that high.


Thank you dear for your feedback xx
I'll give it a miss as won't want to take the risk.


----------



## audreylita

scorpchris19 said:


> Thank you dear for your feedback xx
> I'll give it a miss as won't want to take the risk.





Good luck on your hunt!


----------



## shuze

diorable89 said:


> Hi can someone please authenticate these ballet flats for me? I originally posted on the Chanel authenticate this thread, but just thought I'd try my luck here. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Near New Chanel Gold Ballerina Leather Flats Shoes 36
> 
> Listing number: 121340717583
> 
> Seller: baby_jiame
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/121340717583?nav=SEARCH
> 
> 
> 
> Comments: I recently purchased these flats off ebay and received them in the mail. I have a real pair of chanel espadrilles so after comparing, it seemed that the box is fake which is making me doubt the authenticity of the shoes. Things that have made me doubt the authenticity:
> 
> 1) the stamping on the underside if the box is blurry and not clean compared to my authentic box
> 
> 2) no dustbags
> 
> 3) the embossing pattern on the box is different (squiggly lines compared to more dotted appearance)
> 
> 4) fake ribbon
> 
> 5) no code stamped on inside of shoe
> 
> 6) not sure if this is relevant but the box says made in spain, but the shoes say made in italy?
> 
> Any help on this matter would greatly be appreciated!
> View attachment 2626763
> 
> View attachment 2626764
> View attachment 2626765
> View attachment 2626766
> View attachment 2626767
> View attachment 2626768
> View attachment 2626769
> View attachment 2626770
> View attachment 2626771
> View attachment 2626772


That lining appears synthetic. It must be leather. Sorry.


----------



## shuze

sarah072784 said:


> I purchased a pair of Tory Burch Channing sneakers off of eBay.  Would someone be able to authenticate them?  The reason why I was wondering was because they were labelled made in China.  I know that a lot of Tory shoes are made in Brazil, but I thought I read that some were made in China.
> 
> Thanks!


Agree. They look fine and she does work in China.


----------



## shuze

thoang0705 said:


> Anyone good with Valentino? I need a second opinion. Thanks!
> 
> Name: Peep-Toe Leather Bow
> Number: 221426164152
> Seller: abalicious1198
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221426164152?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Look fine to me.


----------



## ohitsjen

Would anyone be able to help me with these Valentino boots?
Thanks in advance!
Name: AMAZING Valentino Black Studded Heel Boot NWB Originally $1095
Listing Number: 281322089961
Seller: designerclearancehouse
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMAZING-Valentino-Black-Studded-Heel-Boot-NWB-Originally-1095-/281322089961?


----------



## shuze

ohitsjen said:


> Would anyone be able to help me with these Valentino boots?
> Thanks in advance!
> Name: AMAZING Valentino Black Studded Heel Boot NWB Originally $1095
> Listing Number: 281322089961
> Seller: designerclearancehouse
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMAZING-Valentino-Black-Studded-Heel-Boot-NWB-Originally-1095-/281322089961?


IMO authentic and gorgeous!


----------



## Peckita

Can somebody help me please
Link : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Brand-ne...Q7IIipPX7BL%2Bmvzar9E%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Innochka

This is second posting. Please help to authenticate these YSL shoes.  I just bought it thru eBay.

Name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Tribtoo 105 Poppy Patent slingback red shoe pump 38.5 
Number: 360735830730
Seller:  								 	          ilalum89
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/360735830730...84.m1439.l2649
Thank u.


----------



## ohitsjen

shuze said:


> IMO authentic and gorgeous!



Thank you so much shuze! I really appreciate it


----------



## shuze

Innochka said:


> This is second posting. Please help to authenticate these YSL shoes.  I just bought it thru eBay.
> 
> Name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Tribtoo 105 Poppy Patent slingback red shoe pump 38.5
> Number: 360735830730
> Seller:  								 	          ilalum89
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/360735830730...84.m1439.l2649
> Thank u.


I don't see anything wrong but I really would like to see the sole stamp.


----------



## shuze

thoang0705 said:


> Anyone good with Valentino? I need a second opinion. Thanks!
> 
> Name: Peep-Toe Leather Bow
> Number: 221426164152
> Seller: abalicious1198
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221426164152?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Not sure if I replied on these but they look fine to me.


----------



## shuze

Just want to add (since there seem to be just two of us giving shoe opinions) that I assume I speak for both of us (although I can only speak for myself) that we're happy to help as long as the pictures show all the details and we're usually spot on but we are just giving opinions and if you've bought a pair of shoes that you really question you may want to use a professional authenticator as our opinions are just opinions and can't help you in a claim. I try to check in relatively regularly since I've started here but I'm not available 24/7 and I don't backtrack pages when I've missed a few days.


----------



## Innochka

shuze said:


> I don't see anything wrong but I really would like to see the sole stamp.


Thank u so much.  The additional pics follow:
http://s1236.photobucket.com/user/eddie444/media/photo3_zpsb214bb54.jpg.html
http://s1236.photobucket.com/user/eddie444/media/photo2_zps45b982a6.jpg.html
http://s1236.photobucket.com/user/eddie444/media/photo1_zps5e19df9d.jpg.html
http://s1236.photobucket.com/user/eddie444/media/photo4_zps64619835.jpg.html
http://s1236.photobucket.com/user/eddie444/media/photo5_zpsbc99b9fa.jpg.html
Thank u so much.  Please confirm the authetnicity


----------



## shuze

Innochka said:


> Thank u so much.  The additional pics follow:
> http://s1236.photobucket.com/user/eddie444/media/photo3_zpsb214bb54.jpg.html
> http://s1236.photobucket.com/user/eddie444/media/photo2_zps45b982a6.jpg.html
> http://s1236.photobucket.com/user/eddie444/media/photo1_zps5e19df9d.jpg.html
> http://s1236.photobucket.com/user/eddie444/media/photo4_zps64619835.jpg.html
> http://s1236.photobucket.com/user/eddie444/media/photo5_zpsbc99b9fa.jpg.html
> Thank u so much.  Please confirm the authetnicity


AUTHENTIC IMO! Gorgeous shoes!


----------



## Vetdk

Dear Purseforum

I've bought these Manolos second hand in Denmark where I live. Can you help me to find out if they are real Manolos and what model they are?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## shuze

Vetdk said:


> Dear Purseforum
> 
> I've bought these Manolos second hand in Denmark where I live. Can you help me to find out if they are real Manolos and what model they are?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Authentic Blahniks IMO-no clue on name-others may know.


----------



## Vetdk

shuze said:


> Authentic Blahniks IMO-no clue on name-others may know.


 
Thank you for your help. If ANYONE knows the name of the model, please tell me.


----------



## PursePout

Hi kindly pls help me authenticate this bottega veneta flat shoes ty

http://s8.photobucket.com/user/camillesantos/library/SHoes?sort=3&src=wap&page=1

http://s8.photobucket.com/user/camillesantos/library/SHoes


----------



## PursePout

Hi kindly pls help me authenticate this bottega veneta flat shoes ty

http://s8.photobucket.com/user/camillesantos/library/SHoes


----------



## Innochka

shuze said:


> AUTHENTIC IMO! Gorgeous shoes!


Thank you so much for all your hard work!


----------



## shuze

Innochka said:


> Thank you so much for all your hard work!


You're welcome.


----------



## shuze

PursePout said:


> Hi kindly pls help me authenticate this bottega veneta flat shoes ty
> 
> http://s8.photobucket.com/user/camillesantos/library/SHoes?sort=3&src=wap&page=1
> 
> http://s8.photobucket.com/user/camillesantos/library/SHoes


Sorry but I won't go on PB-had problems in the past. Hopefully someone else can take a look or you can post your pictures directly here.


----------



## gurl gurl

I can't say for sure do you have a larger, sharper pic?


----------



## gurl gurl

YPK said:


> Are these Jimmy Choos authentic ? Thanks!


 I can't say for sure do you have a larger, sharper pic?


----------



## audreylita

PursePout said:


> Hi kindly pls help me authenticate this bottega veneta flat shoes ty
> 
> http://s8.photobucket.com/user/camillesantos/library/SHoes





shuze said:


> Sorry but I won't go on PB-had problems in the past. Hopefully someone else can take a look or you can post your pictures directly here.



I have problems with it as well.  It would be helpful if you could just post the pictures here.  Thanks.


----------



## Shoppinmel

I picked these up at a thrift store today.  I was wondering if they look authentic.  Anyone know anything about them?  Thanks!


----------



## shuze

You need to post full pictures of the sole of the Diors and the shoe on it's side so that the entire shoe can be seen.


----------



## jmsk112486

Are these the real deal? 

YSL Tribute heels size 37.5 in patent navy

Seller luxurygaragesale

http://www.ebay.com/itm/191183633595


TIA for all you efforts!!


----------



## shuze

jmsk112486 said:


> Are these the real deal?
> 
> YSL Tribute heels size 37.5 in patent navy
> 
> Seller luxurygaragesale
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/191183633595
> 
> 
> TIA for all you efforts!!


Those pictures are too small for me so wait for others but the balance is correct and the wrapping is clean so I would assume them to be authentic but...


----------



## shuze

shuze said:


> Those pictures are too small for me so wait for others but the balance is correct and the wrapping is clean so I would assume them to be authentic but...


Just thought I should add that if I wanted them I'd probably buy them from what I can see but suggest that you post clearer closer pictures of the sole and stamping, the shoe on its side, the interior stamping and lining etc. when you get them.


----------



## jmsk112486

shuze said:


> Just thought I should add that if I wanted them I'd probably buy them from what I can see but suggest that you post clearer closer pictures of the sole and stamping, the shoe on its side, the interior stamping and lining etc. when you get them.



Thank you!


----------



## Shoppinmel

shuze said:


> You need to post full pictures of the sole of the Diors and the shoe on it's side so that the entire shoe can be seen.



Thank you so much.  I hope these are good enough.  Let me know if they're not.


----------



## shuze

Shoppinmel said:


> Thank you so much.  I hope these are good enough.  Let me know if they're not.


Thanks for taking the time to post more pictures but I can't authenticate them. I haven't been around here very long and since this board has existed way before me others must check in too although not so many lately. Hopefully one of the others will. I only own three pair of Diors-all post 2000-none in the last few years and none of them have Dior circled (is it circled or is that light reflection?) and all of them have "made in Italy" in the stamp. The linings look very even and clean which is good but they look a little underslung which is not good. Can you take them into someone?


----------



## audreylita

shuze said:


> Thanks for taking the time to post more pictures but I can't authenticate them. I haven't been around here very long and since this board has existed way before me others must check in too although not so many lately. Hopefully one of the others will. I only own three pair of Diors-all post 2000-none in the last few years and none of them have Dior circled (is it circled or is that light reflection?) and all of them have "made in Italy" in the stamp. The linings look very even and clean which is good but they look a little underslung which is not good. Can you take them into someone?



I think it's also about how well we each know a specific brand.  I've been buying Manolo's shoes since the 80's and have purchased more of his shoes than I'll ever admit.  But I also buy many other brands and know them quite well too with the tops being Chanel and Roger Vivier although most brands are well represented in my closet.  

For any of us that know a brand well then that's really what is helpful here.  We all do what we can to take care of each other and make sure none of us makes a bad purchase!


----------



## shuze

I agree and I disagree Audrey. I don't wear Manolo e.g. but I do understand how he constructs his shoes and feel that I can help others to know if they have an authentic pair or not. There are inconsistencies on that pair of Diors that I question but not enough to say that they can't be authentic and I do own Dior. They could be a case like Louboutin who worked in several different factories before he consolidated into one so there were definite variances in his shoes years ago.  I doubt that I could ever be fooled with a shoe in my hand but off a picture it can be tough and I know I'd rather say "I'm not sure" than take a guess. I assume we'd all agree with that


----------



## Shoppinmel

shuze said:


> Thanks for taking the time to post more pictures but I can't authenticate them. I haven't been around here very long and since this board has existed way before me others must check in too although not so many lately. Hopefully one of the others will. I only own three pair of Diors-all post 2000-none in the last few years and none of them have Dior circled (is it circled or is that light reflection?) and all of them have "made in Italy" in the stamp. The linings look very even and clean which is good but they look a little underslung which is not good. Can you take them into someone?



Yes, the Dior does seem to be circled. Hopefully someone can chime in who can tell us for sure one way or the other.


----------



## shuze

I'm pretty certain the Diors are fake but you can always get them authenticated or take them into your shoemaker. If any part of the lining, insole or sole are synthetic they are definitely fake. All must be leather.


----------



## cheyqua

jmsk112486 said:


> Are these the real deal?
> 
> YSL Tribute heels size 37.5 in patent navy
> 
> Seller luxurygaragesale
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/191183633595
> 
> 
> TIA for all you efforts!!



I can say that these are authentic. I've bought a few pairs from the seller and all of them are great.


----------



## audreylita

jmsk112486 said:


> Are these the real deal?
> 
> YSL Tribute heels size 37.5 in patent navy
> 
> Seller luxurygaragesale
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/191183633595
> 
> 
> TIA for all you efforts!!





cheyqua said:


> I can say that these are authentic. I've bought a few pairs from the seller and all of them are great.



I'm familiar with this seller and they do have a good reputation for selling high end goods.  But even good sellers get duped from time to time so each item should be judged on its own merit.


----------



## shuze

I agree with Audrey-even the most honorable seller can make a mistake so it's perfect reasonable to question every item from every seller. I think I'm a pretty terrific shoe "opinionator" and I can make a mistake too BUT I just looked at those YSL's again and my "opinion" is that they are authentic. Let me explain one thing. I can only assume that most who volunteer here are giving opinions on labels that they personally wear and are comparing to zillions of their own shoes. I'm doing that on some labels too but on all labels I comment on I'm looking at how the shoe is made. I'm looking at how the lining is finished and inlaid, how the heel is wrapped, how the platform is finished, how the shoe is balanced (which is why I always need to see the shoe on the side) etc. That's a whole different ballgame and the counterfeiters never get that stuff right. Those YSL's are perfectly wrapped and balanced and the lining is beautiful. That added along with a known seller of luxury goods is pretty much a 100% guarantee of authenticity IMO. Yes, pictures could have been bigger.


----------



## Protegee3

Teal jimmy choos. Please help authenticate.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/201002749130


----------



## Daisychains

Hi please would you authenticate these shoes listed on eBay?

The seller is Spritzerr66

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291144762452?redirect=mobile

Thanks xx


----------



## shuze

Protegee3 said:


> Teal jimmy choos. Please help authenticate.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/201002749130


Look good to me but also look like the outside of the left shoe has a pretty good dent. Could be the light but it could show. Might want to ask.


----------



## shuze

Daisychains said:


> Hi please would you authenticate these shoes listed on eBay?
> 
> The seller is Spritzerr66
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291144762452?redirect=mobile
> 
> Thanks xx


I'd like to see the sole stamp but everything looks fine. I'd buy them as authentic.


----------



## Daisychains

Thank you for your quick response! &#128151; xx


----------



## cam37

hi please could someone possibly cast an eye over these chanel sandals and let me know whether you think they are authenticate. I bought them through ebay over 10 years ago and just recently found them in my cupboard oops! many thanks


----------



## shuze

Authentic IMO


----------



## Protegee3

shuze said:


> Look good to me but also look like the outside of the left shoe has a pretty good dent. Could be the light but it could show. Might want to ask.



Thx. I'll ask.


----------



## mouniae

Hello!

Could someone authenticate these two pairs of YSL Tribtoo's? Thank you so much!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Tribtoo...03367?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item33901abc67

And 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-TRIBTOO...80630?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item338feb1636

Thank you so much!!


----------



## mouniae

One more YSL Tribtoo!  (sorry >< lol)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...8ce31649&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&autorefresh=true

Thank you so much!!


----------



## audreylita

I always check a sellers feedback and history of selling similar items.  If I see multiple new sellers with the same item then I always do more research.  Does a seller have feedback but only as a buyer?  Toolhaus is an invaluable site as well.  Unless I'm completely familiar with a seller I will always do research up one wall and down another.


----------



## shuze

mouniae said:


> Hello!
> 
> Could someone authenticate these two pairs of YSL Tribtoo's? Thank you so much!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Tribtoo...03367?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item33901abc67
> 
> And
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-TRIBTOO...80630?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item338feb1636
> 
> Thank you so much!!


All 3 pair look fine to me although I wish the black pair from the seller with the single pair had better pics but the shoes balance well from the back and the wraps and linings are clean. That's the stuff that usually looks really bad on the fakes.


----------



## cilantropig

Hi Ladies,

Could someone double check on this pair of manolo gladiator sandles?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Blah...7yuqcLNJr2qg3yh7Zgk1E%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

It has Saks sticker on both box and shoes, but all online search I have found said this style/color was limited edition sold by barney's. The shoes has some small imperfections like holes wasn't aligned perfectly, one of the sole pad was a bit too much to the front, straps seem to have a bit too much wrinkles and small peels for new shoes, probably due to hand made and has shelved for a while. Box and dust bag looks perfect...


----------



## audreylita

cilantropig said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Could someone double check on this pair of manolo gladiator sandles?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Blah...7yuqcLNJr2qg3yh7Zgk1E%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> It has Saks sticker on both box and shoes, but all online search I have found said this style/color was limited edition sold by barney's. The shoes has some small imperfections like holes wasn't aligned perfectly, one of the sole pad was a bit too much to the front, straps seem to have a bit too much wrinkles and small peels for new shoes, probably due to hand made and has shelved for a while. Box and dust bag looks perfect...



I found this shoe online from Saks but not with this color sock lining.  Regardless those holes are definitely after market which is why they're not straight.  And the shoes were likely tried on by countless people and who knows how many times this seller tried the on to make them work.

BTW a limited edition shoe, which is not uncommon with Barneys, often relates to a specific color.  I've seen limited edition shoes there that were offered in other stores including the MB boutique but in a color only ordered by Barneys.


----------



## cilantropig

audreylita said:


> I found this shoe online from Saks but not with this color sock lining.  Regardless those holes are definitely after market which is why they're not straight.  And the shoes were likely tried on by countless people and who knows how many times this seller tried the on to make them work.
> 
> BTW a limited edition shoe, which is not uncommon with Barneys, often relates to a specific color.  I've seen limited edition shoes there that were offered in other stores including the MB boutique but in a color only ordered by Barneys.


Thanks Audrey! Glad I bought it, gladiator sandals made back in trend this year.


----------



## shuze

cilantropig said:


> Thanks Audrey! Glad I bought it, gladiator sandals made back in trend this year.


Authentic IMO also and just want to add that beside not knowing how many people tried the shoe on at both Saks and through the seller prior to listing on ebay there are all kinds of reasons why a hole punch may be "off" or a wrinkle found.


----------



## audreylita

cilantropig said:


> Thanks Audrey! Glad I bought it, gladiator sandals made back in trend this year.





shuze said:


> Authentic IMO also and just want to add that beside not knowing how many people tried the shoe on at both Saks and through the seller prior to listing on ebay there are all kinds of reasons why a hole punch may be "off" or a wrinkle found.



Manolo has 5 holes in his straps and this particular pair shows there are 7 holes.  Whoever added the two extra holes did a very poor job of centering.  I've added additional holes on many of his shoes which is not a big deal, you just hope your cobbler is astute enough to measure correctly.   The buyer here may have in fact put in those hole herself since she states in the ad that her foot got fatter and it's clear that the two extra holes are for a larger foot.


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> Manolo has 5 holes in his straps and this particular pair shows there are 7 holes.  Whoever added the two extra holes did a very poor job of centering.  I've added additional holes on many of his shoes which is not a big deal, you just hope your cobbler is astute enough to measure correctly.   The buyer here may have in fact put in those hole herself since she states in the ad that her foot got fatter and it's clear that the two extra holes are for a larger foot.


I hear ya and if the holes bother someone they shouldn't buy the shoe but I don't think it's really a major deal but that's just me and I'm pretty loose about stuff like that for myself.


----------



## cilantropig

shuze said:


> I hear ya and if the holes bother someone they shouldn't buy the shoe but I don't think it's really a major deal but that's just me and I'm pretty loose about stuff like that for myself.


They don't bother me, I just didn't think authentic Manolo will have more than one holes off the center. Didn't think of self hole punching... It's all good information to know! Thanks!


----------



## HRM

Hi Ladies and Gentlemen!
I bought these Manolo shoes a while ago ( two years approx).. Can't id the model though and the shoemaker website or the internet don't help much. Anyone has any idea what style exactly this is? TIA
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## californiagal28

Hello everyone, I've recently bought these Prada 'flatforms' from eBay- I'd greatly appreciate if someone could authenticate them. I'm a little worried since they don't have a serial number. Do Prada put serial numbers on all their shoes?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-San...Y54A%2FLldGnaDxXGQo2Q%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Many thanks


----------



## shuze

californiagal28 said:


> Hello everyone, I've recently bought these Prada 'flatforms' from eBay- I'd greatly appreciate if someone could authenticate them. I'm a little worried since they don't have a serial number. Do Prada put serial numbers on all their shoes?
> 
> 
> Many thanks


Listing? And no Prada does not always stamp their sandals...


----------



## shuze

californiagal28 said:


> Hello everyone, I've recently bought these Prada 'flatforms' from eBay- I'd greatly appreciate if someone could authenticate them. I'm a little worried since they don't have a serial number. Do Prada put serial numbers on all their shoes?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-San...Y54A%2FLldGnaDxXGQo2Q%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Many thanks


That was odd as the last time I looked there was no link. Anyway, IMO you got a major steal and you got Italian Prada, not Vietnamese or Chinese Prada. I think those Prada Italian sport sandals are pretty timeless and will last forever. You may have to resole them eventually but that's about it and they're super comfortable.


----------



## gadabrielle

Good evening everyone !

I bought a pair of Chloé shoes last week end on a garage sale and wanted to be sure they were authentic

Picture

I took as many pictures as possible 

Thank you everyone !


----------



## L2014

Hello everyone, 

I was wondering if anyone could authenticate these Giorgio Armani shoes? I've never shopped from C21 so I'm not sure if their items are authentic. Any feedback would be appreciated. 

http://www.c21stores.com/index.cfm/...-3436-4680-a9e4-dc518e9c6d95/page/1/showAll/0


----------



## audreylita

L2014 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could authenticate these Giorgio Armani shoes? I've never shopped from C21 so I'm not sure if their items are authentic. Any feedback would be appreciated.
> 
> http://www.c21stores.com/index.cfm/...-3436-4680-a9e4-dc518e9c6d95/page/1/showAll/0



I can't imagine Century 21 selling anything other than authentic goods.  That said, the tag seems to be coming loose from the innersole.  I own several Armani shoes and the tags are in with one single stitch to the outside like is pictured, but the tag isn't fully seated inside the sock lining.  Maybe the shoe has been tried on a lot and it's come loose.  

Regardless, they appear authentic IMO.


----------



## maloneyxo

Hello, would anyone be able to help me authenticate these YSL Rive Gauche Tribute sandals? Thank you so much in advance

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Yves-Sain...46941?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a92938e5d


----------



## shuze

L2014 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could authenticate these Giorgio Armani shoes? I've never shopped from C21 so I'm not sure if their items are authentic. Any feedback would be appreciated.
> 
> http://www.c21stores.com/index.cfm/...-3436-4680-a9e4-dc518e9c6d95/page/1/showAll/0


I too will authenticate them and have a closetful of Centruy 21 finds going back forever. It's the best IMO.


----------



## shuze

maloneyxo said:


> Hello, would anyone be able to help me authenticate these YSL Rive Gauche Tribute sandals? Thank you so much in advance
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Yves-Sain...46941?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a92938e5d


I don't see how anyone could authenticate those. The pictures show no detail and the sole stamps are not pictured. If you're the buyer you need to post really clear pictures when you get them. Black on black is very difficult to photograph so you may have to work on it a bit but you need to post pictures showing close ups of how the lining is finished and how the platform is wrapped, the sole etc. What I actually think is a good sign is that the box is the wrong box which I think is less likely on a fake and more likely on shows that got switched around on a sale rack. The box is from the shoe in orchid. I hope that they are the right size.


----------



## shuze

gadabrielle said:


> Good evening everyone !
> 
> I bought a pair of Chloé shoes last week end on a garage sale and wanted to be sure they were authentic
> 
> Picture
> 
> I took as many pictures as possible
> 
> Thank you everyone !


They look fine to me. Pretty pump.


----------



## L2014

Thanks so much audreylita and shuze!


----------



## mouniae

Hello!  Could you please authenticate these CL's? Thank you so much!!

Item: CL Bianca patent black
Item #: 131224872373
Seller: lovebop
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...72373?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1e8d9ca5b5


----------



## shuze

mouniae said:


> Hello!  Could you please authenticate these CL's? Thank you so much!!
> 
> Item: CL Bianca patent black
> Item #: 131224872373
> Seller: lovebop
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...72373?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1e8d9ca5b5


I see no red flags but you might also want to post on the CL thread.


----------



## mouniae

shuze said:


> I see no red flags but you might also want to post on the CL thread.


Thank you so much


----------



## Protegee3

Item name: Rolando
Link: http://******/1mS95r6
Seller: Astidam
Comments: would you help authenticate please. Thank you do much. Here are additional pictures. https://flickr.com/photos/125921453@N07/sets/72157645456554331


----------



## shuze

Protegee3 said:


> Item name: Rolando
> Link: http://******/1mS95r6
> Seller: Astidam
> Comments: would you help authenticate please. Thank you do much. Here are additional pictures. https://flickr.com/photos/125921453@N07/sets/72157645456554331


No clue if audreylita is around but I am done going into photo hosts as I'm a PC and I have been infected in the past. Sorry. I'll look but you need to post the pictures for me, as many as you can, really showing the finishing of the lining and the shoe flat on its side as well as all stamps etc. Sole stamp too of course.


----------



## audreylita

I do not click on these links either.


----------



## californiagal28

Hello everyone. I've recently bought these Versace heels. I'm worried they're fake because there are no markings on the bottom of the shoe, such as the Medusa head, the words 'Vero Cuoio', etc. Also, shouldn't the words 'Made in Italy' be on the bottom of the shoe and not on the strap?

Thanks in advance, I really appreciate your help.


----------



## audreylita

californiagal28 said:


> Hello everyone. I've recently bought these Versace heels. I'm worried they're fake because there are no markings on the bottom of the shoe, such as the Medusa head, the words 'Vero Cuoio', etc. Also, shouldn't the words 'Made in Italy' be on the bottom of the shoe and not on the strap?
> 
> Thanks in advance, I really appreciate your help.



I personally have never owned a pair of Versace shoes.  Regardless, a quick google search shows that both the Versace and Versus lines all have markings on the sole, either an embossed Medusa head or the medallion.  A quick search would show you the same thing.


----------



## FroFro

I recently received these YSL shoes from an eBay seller. Is anyone familiar with this style and can tell if they're authentic ?

Link


----------



## californiagal28

audreylita said:


> I personally have never owned a pair of Versace shoes.  Regardless, a quick google search shows that both the Versace and Versus lines all have markings on the sole, either an embossed Medusa head or the medallion.  A quick search would show you the same thing.


Thank you for your time


----------



## ljbermudo

can someone please authenticate these manolo blahnik black suede pumps?  I purchased them of off poshmark.  I got paranoid because the insole label doesn't have the R label.  However, I saw some manolo blahnik's off of barney's without the R label.  Still paranoid.  Any help is appreciated.  Happy 4th!


----------



## audreylita

ljbermudo said:


> can someone please authenticate these manolo blahnik black suede pumps?  I purchased them of off poshmark.  I got paranoid because the insole label doesn't have the R label.  However, I saw some manolo blahnik's off of barney's without the R label.  Still paranoid.  Any help is appreciated.  Happy 4th!



All of the shoes I purchased from the MB boutique this last season do not have an R in the label.

Hope this helps.


----------



## shuze

FroFro said:


> I recently received these YSL shoes from an eBay seller. Is anyone familiar with this style and can tell if they're authentic ?
> 
> Link


You need to post the pictures or the listing number. Many of us will not use links.


----------



## JuneHawk

I was just looking for the Sophia Webster Flutura sandals and this website popped up

http://www.sophiawebstersale.com/

Does anyone know if it's legit?

The designer's website is www.sophiawebster.co.uk, so I wonder about that other site.


----------



## angelcove

I'm always skeptical of sites like those. U can look at SW shoes on nordstrom.com, nm.com, saks.com, & farfetch.  Those r the only sites I know.


----------



## katran26

I would agree with the above poster- always be skeptical- only purchase from known sellers.


----------



## bargainhunter95

Hi, can someone authenticate these? I bought them at Nordstrom Rack but I could not find them online. Thank you!


----------



## 42shoes

Could someone please authenticate these red 41 Chloe Susanna boots?  They look a little off to me but I'm no expert.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/380913161097?


----------



## FroFro

shuze said:


> You need to post the pictures or the listing number. Many of us will not use links.




The listing number is 321430919253


----------



## highbootgirl

JuneHawk said:


> I was just looking for the Sophia Webster Flutura sandals and this website popped up
> 
> http://www.sophiawebstersale.com/
> 
> Does anyone know if it's legit?
> 
> The designer's website is www.sophiawebster.co.uk, so I wonder about that other site.


Lots of Chinese and other fakers use website names like these and google and people don't do anything about the fact they manipulate the search listings so they appear at the top. So of the sites look very really as copy format etc from real sites. 


Sales will always be a page of the true designer site not via a specially named site.


I wouldn't touch them.


----------



## JuneHawk

Thanks!


----------



## kelsey.

Hi everyone! 
I'm new here and I was wondering if someone would kindly authenticate these two pairs of shoes before I try to purchase them? Please and thank you! 

Item: Manolo Blahnik Burgundy Suede Leather Bow Pumps Size 36.5
Item #: 390876779361
Seller: ********
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/390876779361?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

and 

Item: Manolo Blahnik Signature BB Satin with Velvet Bow
Item #: 181457652098
Seller: sevensherry
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181457652098?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## shuze

42shoes said:


> Could someone please authenticate these red 41 Chloe Susanna boots?  They look a little off to me but I'm no expert.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/380913161097?


Look fine to me.


----------



## shuze

highbootgirl said:


> Lots of Chinese and other fakers use website names like these and google and people don't do anything about the fact they manipulate the search listings so they appear at the top. So of the sites look very really as copy format etc from real sites.
> 
> 
> Sales will always be a page of the true designer site not via a specially named site.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't touch them.


Agree.


----------



## shuze

FroFro said:


> The listing number is 321430919253


They look good to me and were really cheap IMO...


----------



## shuze

kelsey. said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm new here and I was wondering if someone would kindly authenticate these two pairs of shoes before I try to purchase them? Please and thank you!
> 
> Item: Manolo Blahnik Burgundy Suede Leather Bow Pumps Size 36.5
> Item #: 390876779361
> Seller: ********
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/390876779361?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> and
> 
> Item: Manolo Blahnik Signature BB Satin with Velvet Bow
> Item #: 181457652098
> Seller: sevensherry
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181457652098?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Both look good to me. Wait for others to confirm.


----------



## kelsey.

shuze said:


> Both look good to me. Wait for others to confirm.


Thank you for replying so quickly!


----------



## audreylita

kelsey. said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm new here and I was wondering if someone would kindly authenticate these two pairs of shoes before I try to purchase them? Please and thank you!
> 
> Item: Manolo Blahnik Burgundy Suede Leather Bow Pumps Size 36.5
> Item #: 390876779361
> Seller: ********
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/390876779361?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> and
> 
> Item: Manolo Blahnik Signature BB Satin with Velvet Bow
> Item #: 181457652098
> Seller: sevensherry
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181457652098?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Both shoes are authentic IMO.  Please note the condition of the second pair, the satin on the tip of the right toe appears to be in less than perfect condition which would account for the low price.

I personally am not a fan of sellers who post listing pictures that are not of the actual item for sale, harks of a classic bait and switch to get our attention.  I don't know why some sellers do that and I personally won't buy from sellers like that.  Just my personal stuff on selling practices.


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> Both shoes are authentic IMO.  Please note the condition of the second pair, the satin on the tip of the right toe appears to be in less than perfect condition which would account for the low price.
> 
> I personally am not a fan of sellers who post listing pictures that are not of the actual item for sale, harks of a classic bait and switch to get our attention.  I don't know why some sellers do that and I personally won't buy from sellers like that.  Just my personal stuff on selling practices.


Good call on condition Audrey. I missed that and I do agree with you about any pictures that are not taken by the seller of the actual item listed. Bugs me no end and I don't think that I have ever bid/bought  an item with "stolen" extraneous pictures. . It's a major turnoff for me too.


----------



## audreylita

shuze said:


> Good call on condition Audrey. I missed that and I do agree with you about any pictures that are not taken by the seller of the actual item listed. Bugs me no end and I don't think that I have ever bid/bought  an item with "stolen" extraneous pictures. . It's a major turnoff for me too.



Check out that listing again.  The seller changed their first photo.  

Curious, perhaps they read this thread?  

:wondering


----------



## andersob834

Please authenticate these Pradas! Many thanks  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/301233572265?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## audreylita

andersob834 said:


> Please authenticate these Pradas! Many thanks
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/301233572265?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



The first few pictures are stock photos and show a different patent skin than the subsequent pictures.  These listing practices rub me like sandpaper.


----------



## FroFro

shuze said:


> They look good to me and were really cheap IMO...



Thank you !


----------



## krueggy

Hi! In need of help please  

I'm interested in purchasing these Christian Louboutin Rolande 120 shoes but I can't tell if they are authentic or not since the shoe is about 6-8 years old. Thoughts?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181457367531?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649

Thank you!


----------



## andersob834

audreylita said:


> The first few pictures are stock photos and show a different patent skin than the subsequent pictures.  These listing practices rub me like sandpaper.




Thanks for your reply. Everyone has their pet peeves haha. I want the ones they have actually taken photos of, not the stock photos. Maybe they just don't realize they are different? Who knows. Do the actual shoes look good to you? I adore them and am searching for shoes for an upcoming wedding (that of course can be worn again).


----------



## audreylita

andersob834 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Everyone has their pet peeves haha. I want the ones they have actually taken photos of, not the stock photos. Maybe they just don't realize they are different? Who knows. Do the actual shoes look good to you? I adore them and am searching for shoes for an upcoming wedding (that of course can be worn again).



I don't own many Prada's so would rather someone else take a look at these.  

But the stock photos do show a different kind of skin than the ones actually for sale.  

As an e-bay seller myself, I _always_ will post copy stating if any of the pictures are stock photos, even when they're blatantly obvious.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Hi,

Was given these shoes as a gift. Are these Chanel shoes authentic?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

One more


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Thank you!!


----------



## KatyaV

JuneHawk said:


> I was just looking for the Sophia Webster Flutura sandals and this website popped up
> 
> http://www.sophiawebstersale.com/
> 
> Does anyone know if it's legit?
> 
> The designer's website is www.sophiawebster.co.uk, so I wonder about that other site.


Definitely fake site.  Designers put sale shoes on their own site with the same name.


----------



## devilangel

Can someone please authenticate these Valentino pumps? 
I haven't seen these styles befoer but again I am new to Valentino and they might be an older style.. 

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/141341180334...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=141341180334&_rdc=1

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## thehermesqueen

please authenticate these Valentino rockstud ballerina 


http://www.benl.ebay.be/itm/261515684923?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## ljbermudo

can someone please authenticate these manolos?


----------



## audreylita

ljbermudo said:


> can someone please authenticate these manolos?



Could you please post profile pictures of the heel and details of the actual shoe as well?


----------



## devilangel

(reposting, not sure if mine was missed... ) 

Can someone please authenticate these Valentino pumps? 
I haven't seen these styles befoer but again I am new to Valentino and they might be an older style.. 

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/141341180334?...334%26_rdc%3D1

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## shuze

ljbermudo said:


> can someone please authenticate these manolos?


They are genuine.


----------



## shuze

devilangel said:


> (reposting, not sure if mine was missed... )
> 
> Can someone please authenticate these Valentino pumps?
> I haven't seen these styles befoer but again I am new to Valentino and they might be an older style..
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/141341180334?...334%26_rdc%3D1
> 
> Thank you so much!!!


They are genuine.


----------



## corame

Hi Ladies.
I find myself in a hard situation by authenticating a pair of shoes.
I'm an authenticator on Valentino, Stella Mccartney and Dolce Gabbana buuut now I find it hard for myself.

I have someone that wants to sell this pair of Camelia flip flops from Chanel.
I think they are authentic but I want to be sure before paying the 200 for them.
I do not have a link and I hope you understand me and could confirm their authenticity or not.
Pls.
Thank you for all your help.


----------



## andersob834

Reposting since nobody confirmed authenticity the first time around or not.   Hopefully someone can help me out 








andersob834 said:


> Please authenticate these Pradas! Many thanks
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/301233572265?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## shuze

andersob834 said:


> Reposting since nobody confirmed authenticity the first time around or not.   Hopefully someone can help me out
> View attachment 2686382
> View attachment 2686383
> View attachment 2686384


Authentic.


----------



## shuze

thehermesqueen said:


> please authenticate these Valentino rockstud ballerina
> 
> 
> http://www.benl.ebay.be/itm/261515684923?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Pictures are too small and too dark for me to see much detail but what I can see looks fine. Post your own pictures when you can.


----------



## andersob834

shuze said:


> Authentic.




Thank you! Cute username, btw


----------



## exotictoothbrus

Can anyone authenticate the following two auctions for me?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jimmy-Choo-...39193?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item48697b62b9

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jimmy-Choo-...40550?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27e7244d66

TIA


----------



## Lifeisgreat

I'm looking at a pair of Manolo Blahnik Carolyne slingbacks. Everything looks right to me except the inside label - the word Manolo is in blue, Blahnik is in black.  Can anyone tell me if this type of label is authentic?


----------



## shuze

andersob834 said:


> Thank you! Cute username, btw


Thnx!


----------



## shuze

Lifeisgreat said:


> I'm looking at a pair of Manolo Blahnik Carolyne slingbacks. Everything looks right to me except the inside label - the word Manolo is in blue, Blahnik is in black.  Can anyone tell me if this type of label is authentic?


I'm not familiar with the label but I know that there have been variations. My opinions (and they're just my opinions) are given on how the shoe is made as opposed to knowing any specific pattern so you may want to wait for those that know Blahnik. I can't comment without seeing detailed pictures of the shoe on its side, the soling and the interior finishing on the lining but my gut feeling is that they're fine and just some special edition.


----------



## Lifeisgreat

Thank you Shuze! Everything else looks right to me. The sole and linings are leather, the name is stamped on the sole, etc. I was just thrown by the two different colors. 

I also love your user name, BTW!


----------



## audreylita

Lifeisgreat said:


> I'm looking at a pair of Manolo Blahnik Carolyne slingbacks. Everything looks right to me except the inside label - the word Manolo is in blue, Blahnik is in black.  Can anyone tell me if this type of label is authentic?



Yes Manolo did do some shoes with MANOLO in blue, I actually had some years ago.  It's always a good idea to photograph the heel of his shoes, that makes authenticating much easier.


----------



## Lifeisgreat

Thanks so much, audreylita!


----------



## shuze

exotictoothbrus said:


> Can anyone authenticate the following two auctions for me?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jimmy-Choo-...39193?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item48697b62b9
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jimmy-Choo-...40550?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27e7244d66
> 
> TIA


Both look fine to me.


----------



## Sweetie_barbie

Hi guys, i am a big fan of Rv and had a few pairs of their patent shoes. Recently i have bought another pair frm.Tessabit and its a Red buckle gold hardware shoes. I bought these together with my frd which she also has a few pairs of buckle.which bought frm rv boutiques, we realised the logo inside the shoes looks so blurry compared to all of our shoes and then we have sent email to tessabit to query, surely they are saying they are legitimate seller of rv, can anyone of u help checking with many thanks.


----------



## Sweetie_barbie

http://shop.tessabit.com/shopping/women/roger-vivier-buckle-ballerinas-item-10740099.aspx


----------



## audreylita

Sweetie_barbie said:


> http://shop.tessabit.com/shopping/women/roger-vivier-buckle-ballerinas-item-10740099.aspx



Given the pictures you've shown they are authentic IMO.

It is always helpful to show all the details of a shoe, including the sole and the heel.

(Ironically I'm going to Roger Vivier today to check out the new goodies)


----------



## Sweetie_barbie

Thanks audreylita,
Just in case anyone wanna see more pictures...


----------



## shuze

Look fine to me too.


----------



## thedrinkingboa

Could someone authenticate these YSL pumps, please?
=]



















--these are images supplied by the seller


----------



## shuze

thedrinkingboa said:


> Could someone authenticate these YSL pumps, please?
> =]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --these are images supplied by the seller


Sorry but I can't comment on the YSL's. Hopefully others can. Too blurry and too dark for me. I don't see anything obviously wrong but I can't see much detail.


----------



## shuze

thedrinkingboa said:


> Could someone authenticate these YSL pumps, please?
> =]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --these are images supplied by the seller


I will add that the wrapping of the platform looks very clean which is good but again, I can't see detail on the stamping.


----------



## FroFro

I recently purchased these Céline shoes. I would be grateful if you'd take a look !


----------



## FroFro

frofro said:


> i recently purchased these céline shoes. I would be grateful if you'd take a look !


----------



## shuze

FroFro said:


> View attachment 2693232
> View attachment 2693233
> View attachment 2693235
> View attachment 2693236
> View attachment 2693237


Look fine to me!


----------



## FroFro

shuze said:


> Look fine to me!




Yey  Thank you!


----------



## Cindynaka

Hello everyone,


Wanted to buy a Isabel Marant Wedges for the longest time but not sure on the authenticity...Please help the noob here!! 
Thank you


http://www.ebay.com/itm/ISABEL-MARA...24751?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f39d5602f


----------



## shuze

Sorry but I don't do sneaks or athletically inspired with a few exceptions. Hopefully others will post.


----------



## valeri

Listing is on eBay on a reputable seller known to sell authentic items, but these just look off to me. What do you guys think?


----------



## valeri

As you can see near the sole on the fabric part there are no crystals. Here are pictures from 6pm.com and they have crystals where the sole meets the fabric.
I'm not sure if the shoes on eBay are an older model of GZ heels and there have been changes, because I remember seeing these heels years ago. Here's a photo that 6pm is currently selling.


----------



## shuze

valeri said:


> As you can see near the sole on the fabric part there are no crystals. Here are pictures from 6pm.com and they have crystals where the sole meets the fabric.
> I'm not sure if the shoes on eBay are an older model of GZ heels and there have been changes, because I remember seeing these heels years ago. Here's a photo that 6pm is currently selling.


I personally would never give an authenticity call off two pictures that show no detail of sole stamps, interior labels and stamping, lining finishing etc. but what I can say is that i have never seen an all over sequin salon level pump that isn't sequinned on all sides to the sole line.


----------



## valeri

shuze said:


> I personally would never give an authenticity call off two pictures that show no detail of sole stamps, interior labels and stamping, lining finishing etc. but what I can say is that i have never seen an all over sequin salon level pump that isn't sequinned on all sides to the sole line.




Here is the listing 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/380955062744?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## shuze

valeri said:


> Here is the listing
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/380955062744?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Ouch!


----------



## Superman1337

Hi need help authenticating these LV Stephen Sprouse sneakers. Thanks in advance 

Sorry for double posting but couldnt attach more than one pic on my phone per post.


----------



## Superman1337

Heres another pic.


----------



## Superman1337

And another one.


----------



## castlehawk

Help with authenticating these Gucci shoes? Thank you!

https://imgur.com/a/gPp2B


----------



## audreylita

castlehawk said:


> Help with authenticating these Gucci shoes? Thank you!
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/gPp2B



Could you please post pictures or provide a link to a live auction?  Authenticators do not click on miscellaneous links such as this.  Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## shuze

Ditto Audrey. Sorry but I won't use links either,.


----------



## shuze

Re: LV's The pictures are too small and without detail for me. You may want to post better images when you can, especially the date code and the stamps but if you have the shoes in hand you can take them to your local shoemaker. They must be fully leather lined. It's highly unlikely (like 99.99%) that a counterfeit will have a leather lining. I've never seen a fake that has a full leather insole and lining. If they are fully leather lined they're authentic. If the lining is synthetic then they are definitely fake. Again, you can repost here or repost on the Vuitton authentication page.


----------



## fahzybear

Hello.  I was wondering if anyone could please help me authenticate these Miu Miu heels.

Seller: namebrandoutlet4320 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/311009385065?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
Title: Miu Miu 36.5 6.5 gray patent leather Peep Toe Platform Pump Heel shoe $645 New

http://i327.photobucket.com/albums/k474/fahzybear/IMG_20140728_090304_507_zpsa825bdf5.jpg

http://i327.photobucket.com/albums/k474/fahzybear/IMG_20140728_090312_857_zpsfce544e3.jpg

http://i327.photobucket.com/albums/k474/fahzybear/IMG_20140728_090330_391_zps0ce9a13d.jpg

Thank you so much!


----------



## London 411

Could someone please authenticate these shoes:

*Title:* PRADA WOMEN'S STUNNING TAN AND BROWN BOW PUMPS EURO 37/ U.S 7

*Seller:* hlumsden1981

*Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/390895578359?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

*Item Number:* 390895578359


----------



## onix

Just a quick question regarding Manolos.  All of mine have "Manolo Blahnik" engraved under the soles.  I just browsed on eBay and saw several pairs that have the popular Vero Cuoio marking instead.  Has Manolo switched from the latter to the former at some points? or is this a sign of authenticity issue?  Thanks.


----------



## shuze

fahzybear said:


> Hello.  I was wondering if anyone could please help me authenticate these Miu Miu heels.
> 
> Seller: namebrandoutlet4320
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/311009385065?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> Title: Miu Miu 36.5 6.5 gray patent leather Peep Toe Platform Pump Heel shoe $645 New
> 
> http://i327.photobucket.com/albums/k474/fahzybear/IMG_20140728_090304_507_zpsa825bdf5.jpg
> 
> http://i327.photobucket.com/albums/k474/fahzybear/IMG_20140728_090312_857_zpsfce544e3.jpg
> 
> http://i327.photobucket.com/albums/k474/fahzybear/IMG_20140728_090330_391_zps0ce9a13d.jpg
> 
> Thank you so much!


I won't open PB but the listing looked fine as much as I could see. That is a pretty bad spot of transfer though and it's on the outside of the shoe and cannot be removed.


----------



## shuze

London 411 said:


> Could someone please authenticate these shoes:
> 
> *Title:* PRADA WOMEN'S STUNNING TAN AND BROWN BOW PUMPS EURO 37/ U.S 7
> 
> *Seller:* hlumsden1981
> 
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/390895578359?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> *Item Number:* 390895578359


No question, authentic Prada.


----------



## fahzybear

shuze said:


> I won't open PB but the listing looked fine as much as I could see. That is a pretty bad spot of transfer though and it's on the outside of the shoe and cannot be removed.


Thanks so much!! I plan on doing some DIY projects with these shoes and am happy to know that the foundation is solid and authentic


----------



## audreylita

onix said:


> Just a quick question regarding Manolos.  All of mine have "Manolo Blahnik" engraved under the soles.  I just browsed on eBay and saw several pairs that have the popular Vero Cuoio marking instead.  Has Manolo switched from the latter to the former at some points? or is this a sign of authenticity issue?  Thanks.



Photos would be helpful.  

If you bought your shoes at a department store or authorized seller then obviously you shouldn't worry.


----------



## SmittenElle

Hi Ladies bought some UGGS from ebay Can you help me identify if they are real or fake??
I'm worried if they are fake 

The soles are super stiff can't bend them. There is some weird black thread showing on the sides. Also looking on this site http://www.wikihow.com/Spot-Fake-Ugg-Boots and the security label on step 8 there is NO BLACK white 90 degree angle change on the suns, it doesn't even have the UGG above it!!!! 

Here are links to pics please help me!

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd...._=1412997798_918d58eae984fa8d6dc466c2858a109a

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd....7_10203416052876320_7329053194459989030_o.jpg

https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hph...=dc00753ee878f8dae3d772914d44d3ab&oe=543D5A0D

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd...._=1413857681_fe640a21bebb2b2677b145503fe9a4b6

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd...._=1414012028_7c6d4e711598d1a141dc1a25b10896b5

https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hph...47_10203416051196278_631073367382292778_n.jpg

https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hph...2_10203416045316131_7311769612020759769_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd....7_10203416044756117_1527797856922403042_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd....5_10203416044476110_9198028117018802123_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd....3_10203416043796093_7110510135960065621_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd...._=1414227127_54b8e5dc70b38cbef77ea8cd358f81b2


----------



## superchubby

Hi everyone..I need major help please 
so i've gone crazy purchasing Manolo Hangisi shoes -- flats and heels.
I've bought it from shop savannahs -- yes they are authorized Manolo seller, however I'm a bit worried about a few things of all 3 shoes I've received.the finishing isn't perfect, like i can see strings on the buckle and glue strings on them, the box cover doesn't have the register trademark on it and on the manolo label on the shoes too (®)would you be able to tell me if i've received a real one? Thank you in advance and sorry for the many photos below.

the box:
http://www.dropshots.com/superchubby/date/1980-01-01/00:00:34

royal blue pumps:
http://www.dropshots.com/superchubby/date/1980-01-01/00:00:04
http://www.dropshots.com/superchubby/date/1980-01-01/00:02:18
http://www.dropshots.com/superchubby/date/1980-01-01/00:01:29
http://www.dropshots.com/superchubby/date/1980-01-01/00:02:06
http://www.dropshots.com/superchubby/date/1980-01-01/00:01:47

flats leather black:
http://www.dropshots.com/superchubby/date/1980-01-01/00:00:24
http://www.dropshots.com/superchubby/date/1980-01-01/00:00:12
http://www.dropshots.com/superchubby/date/1980-01-01/00:00:07
http://www.dropshots.com/superchubby/date/1980-01-01/00:00:35
http://www.dropshots.com/superchubby/date/1980-01-01/00:00:30
http://www.dropshots.com/superchubby/date/1980-01-01/00:01:01
http://www.dropshots.com/superchubby/date/1980-01-01/00:01:05
http://www.dropshots.com/superchubby/date/1980-01-01/00:01:09

flats royal blue:
http://www.dropshots.com/superchubby/date/1980-01-01/00:00:03
http://www.dropshots.com/superchubby/date/1980-01-01/00:00:15
http://www.dropshots.com/superchubby/date/1980-01-01/00:00:40
http://www.dropshots.com/superchubby/date/1980-01-01/00:00:58
http://www.dropshots.com/superchubby/date/1980-01-01/00:00:26


----------



## shuze

PEOPLE YOU MUST POST YOUR OWN PICTURES OR  AUCTION SITE LISTING NUMBERS. You cannot expect strangers who don't know you and are volunteering their time and expertise to open links. Many of us have been infected doing that and are using PC's.  I'd rather look on my computer than on an Ipad as I want to see the largest pictures possible. I know I speak for at least two of us who volunteer here.


----------



## superchubby

shuze said:


> PEOPLE YOU MUST POST YOUR OWN PICTURES OR  AUCTION SITE LISTING NUMBERS. You cannot expect strangers who don't know you and are volunteering their time and expertise to open links. Many of us have been infected doing that and are using PC's.  I'd rather look on my computer than on an Ipad as I want to see the largest pictures possible. I know I speak for at least two of us who volunteer here.


sorry&#8230;.have i posted it wrongly? please advise&#8230;Thank you.


----------



## shuze

Please read the above post about posting your own pictures. Meanwhile, Savannahs is a legit retailer but anything can happen and a shoe can be switched on return ( a genuine shoe gets sold, the crook returns a fake instead and the fake gets put back in inventory and resold). This happens far less today then it has in the past but to say 100% that your shoes are authentic without seeing them would be totally wrong on my part so do post pictures when you can). You can also take them to your shoemaker. They must be fully leather lined without any synthetics in the lining or insole. The fakes are all synthetically lined. Just have your shoemaker check the linings. Also, I don't follow new Blahnik that closely but I do know that not all the labels have the registered circle. No idea why he's changed that but there is definitely new authentic product without the registered circle. If you look on Neimans or Saks you'll see plenty without. It's a mix. Go have the linings checked! They're most likely fine.

AUDREY-You'll probably know the answer to this one-what's with the registered circle? Some have them, some don't.


----------



## audreylita

shuze said:


> Please read the above post about posting your own pictures. Meanwhile, Savannahs is a legit retailer but anything can happen and a shoe can be switched on return ( a genuine shoe gets sold, the crook returns a fake instead and the fake gets put back in inventory and resold). This happens far less today then it has in the past but to say 100% that your shoes are authentic without seeing them would be totally wrong on my part so do post pictures when you can). You can also take them to your shoemaker. They must be fully leather lined without any synthetics in the lining or insole. The fakes are all synthetically lined. Just have your shoemaker check the linings. Also, I don't follow new Blahnik that closely but I do know that not all the labels have the registered circle. No idea why he's changed that but there is definitely new authentic product without the registered circle. If you look on Neimans or Saks you'll see plenty without. It's a mix. Go have the linings checked! They're most likely fine.
> 
> AUDREY-You'll probably know the answer to this one-what's with the registered circle? Some have them, some don't.


----------



## shuze

It's not that you're "wrong" it's just that some of us (and definitely Audrey and myself who are the most frequent volunteers here) are on PC's not Mac and have been infected in the past by opening links so neither of us will do it. I've never posted a picture on tPF but there must be a thread here explaining how to do it beside the fact that it's really a pain to scroll back and forth opening links even on an Apple product instead of just scrolling up and down pictures. Respectfully, those asking strangers to volunteer their time to help them should make it as easy as possible for them to do so,


----------



## shuze

Lol


----------



## shuze

Again, you need to post your own pictures for others to look. Sorry I don't do Uggs unless they're really bad fakes.


----------



## shuze

Re: Uggs Again, I can't really authenticate them anyway as even the real ones look pretty fake to me so wait for others but do post pictures. One thing you can do is to pull a tiny piece of the sheepskin lining out (just a little fuzz ) and throw it in a dry sink. Light it on fire. If it burns into a hard little ball the lining is synthetic and the boots are fake. If it burns to ash and pretty much smells like burning hair then the lining is genuine sheepskin in which case I would assume the boots are authentic as the fakes are all lined in synthetic garbage.


----------



## audreylita

SmittenElle said:


> Hi Ladies bought some UGGS from ebay Can you help me identify if they are real or fake??
> I'm worried if they are fake
> 
> The soles are super stiff can't bend them. There is some weird black thread showing on the sides. Also looking on this site http://www.wikihow.com/Spot-Fake-Ugg-Boots and the security label on step 8 there is NO BLACK white 90 degree angle change on the suns, it doesn't even have the UGG above it!!!!
> 
> Here are links to pics please help me!
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd...._=1412997798_918d58eae984fa8d6dc466c2858a109a
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd....7_10203416052876320_7329053194459989030_o.jpg
> 
> https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hph...=dc00753ee878f8dae3d772914d44d3ab&oe=543D5A0D
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd...._=1413857681_fe640a21bebb2b2677b145503fe9a4b6
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd...._=1414012028_7c6d4e711598d1a141dc1a25b10896b5
> 
> https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hph...47_10203416051196278_631073367382292778_n.jpg
> 
> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hph...2_10203416045316131_7311769612020759769_n.jpg
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd....7_10203416044756117_1527797856922403042_n.jpg
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd....5_10203416044476110_9198028117018802123_n.jpg
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd....3_10203416043796093_7110510135960065621_n.jpg
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd...._=1414227127_54b8e5dc70b38cbef77ea8cd358f81b2



You must see a hologram on the interior label at the very least.  I do not own any boots but have many of their slippers with the hard soles and they all bend to some degree.


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> You must see a hologram on the interior label at the very least.  I do not own any boots but have many of their slippers with the hard soles and they all bend to some degree.


Agree with Audrey. I own 4 pair of boots (Jimmy Choos, Classics, wool socks, Cardy) and they all significantly bend. Do a burn test and post back.


----------



## superchubby

oww cool.thank you for your feedback.
very sorry didn't realise that the photos are not opening correctly for you guys.
i've tried having the photos up straight away with the image button but it doesn't work hence just providing the link,sorry once again and thank you for the feedback.
let me see if i can try to put the photos up..thank you


----------



## audreylita

superchubby said:


> oww cool.thank you for your feedback.
> very sorry didn't realise that the photos are not opening correctly for you guys.
> i've tried having the photos up straight away with the image button but it doesn't work hence just providing the link,sorry once again and thank you for the feedback.
> let me see if i can try to put the photos up..thank you



If you could simply post the pictures here that would be best.  Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> If you could simply post the pictures here that would be best.  Thanks for your understanding.


Ditto.


----------



## superchubby

audreylita said:


> If you could simply post the pictures here that would be best.  Thanks for your understanding.



Thank you and much appreciate your help  
the only thingi'm trying how to upload photos to the message boxi've tried everything it doesn't work 

i've tried with the image button whatever http address i've provide on it will just have the link button or invalid. tried the attach button same thing happen 

would you be able to guy me? i have all the photos on flickr.com

Thank you once again.


----------



## shuze

Sorry I can't help as I've never posted pictures here either. Anyone?


----------



## audreylita

superchubby said:


> Thank you and much appreciate your help
> the only thingi'm trying how to upload photos to the message boxi've tried everything it doesn't work
> 
> i've tried with the image button whatever http address i've provide on it will just have the link button or invalid. tried the attach button same thing happen
> 
> would you be able to guy me? i have all the photos on flickr.com
> 
> Thank you once again.



Try this thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25.html


----------



## niffers

Hi, I'm interested in purchasing these shoes, the Vivienne Westwood Protection boots... I always seem to fall for shoes that are so hard to find, style and in my size wise. Can you tell me if these are authentic? Also... do they fake a lot of VW or Melissa shoes or only the Dragon Lady? I own a few pair so far. Do the fakes smell?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/27155449844...49&var=570380696990&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Acheriontop

Hi ladies, I have a pair of zanotti wedges I am hoping to get an opinion of. They will be my first pair of zanottis! Also does anyone know the name of this pair and just a side note, how's the sizing for these? [
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
ATTACH]2704508[/ATTACH]


----------



## shuze

niffers said:


> Hi, I'm interested in purchasing these shoes, the Vivienne Westwood Protection boots... I always seem to fall for shoes that are so hard to find, style and in my size wise. Can you tell me if these are authentic? Also... do they fake a lot of VW or Melissa shoes or only the Dragon Lady? I own a few pair so far. Do the fakes smell?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/27155449844...49&var=570380696990&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> THANK YOU!!!


Yes they are faked and i can't authenticate molded footwear as I look at the components of lasted footwear to authenticate so all I can tell you is that they look very clean and the seller has been around for a long time so if I wanted those I'd buy them as she has a hassle free return policy. Some molded footwear will definitely have an odor depending on the chemicals but that has nothing to do with authenticity. I've had shoes that stunk and were definitely authentic. I don't own any Westwood so can't comment on hers. Hopefully others will post.


----------



## audreylita

niffers said:


> Hi, I'm interested in purchasing these shoes, the Vivienne Westwood Protection boots... I always seem to fall for shoes that are so hard to find, style and in my size wise. Can you tell me if these are authentic? Also... do they fake a lot of VW or Melissa shoes or only the Dragon Lady? I own a few pair so far. Do the fakes smell?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/27155449844...49&var=570380696990&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> THANK YOU!!!



These are stock photos so it's hard to know if this is what you'll get from the auction.  That said, this person may be a distributor because they have a large supply of Melissa shoes with good positive feedback.

I personally have a lot of Melissa shoes and actually owned these boots and the photos posted are authentic.  But you should check to see who owns the rights to these photos.


----------



## christaktak

Hi! 

I was wondering if anyone could help me regarding the authenticity of some mens Louis Vuitton high tops. The images the seller provided me with are attached.

I looked around however I could only find this style of shoe in black online.

As you can see, there are numbers printed on the shoe, and the stitching seems quite neat!

Any help would be grateful. Thanks!


----------



## niffers

audreylita said:


> These are stock photos so it's hard to know if this is what you'll get from the auction.  That said, this person may be a distributor because they have a large supply of Melissa shoes with good positive feedback.
> 
> I personally have a lot of Melissa shoes and actually owned these boots and the photos posted are authentic.  But you should check to see who owns the rights to these photos.


When I R click on image and select View Image Info it says "this website does not supply ownership information". (ebay)
I'm not an avid interneter <-haha interneter... so I'm not sure how to go about finding out who owns those images.
Feedback scores are good... although I don't know if those buyers know what's going on... like myself.
One thing I found suspicious is that when I click on "see sellers other items" there is nothing. No other listings. That seems fishy, no? 
Also... about the smell... VW Melissa Anglomania shoes have a distinct fruity bubblegum smell. I was wondering if that was the case with fakes. 
So they fake all styles of VW and or Melissa shoes?

Thanks again Lovely Ladies!


----------



## audreylita

niffers said:


> When I R click on image and select View Image Info it says "this website does not supply ownership information". (ebay)
> I'm not an avid interneter <-haha interneter... so I'm not sure how to go about finding out who owns those images.
> Feedback scores are good... although I don't know if those buyers know what's going on... like myself.
> One thing I found suspicious is that when I click on "see sellers other items" there is nothing. No other listings. That seems fishy, no?
> Also... about the smell... VW Melissa Anglomania shoes have a distinct fruity bubblegum smell. I was wondering if that was the case with fakes.
> So they fake all styles of VW and or Melissa shoes?
> 
> Thanks again Lovely Ladies!



Melissa shoes are PVC and have a very specific plastic smell.  The brand has an enormous following.  I'm not in the country of this seller so can't bring up their listings, only the link provided.  This is not uncommon on e-bay.

And you would need to ask the seller whose pictures they've posted, there is no way you could know otherwise.


----------



## shuze

Need to post clear pictures of the soles and underside of the strap on the Zanotti wedges. They look plasticky to me but it could be reflection. Or, just take them to your shoemaker and ask if they are all leather inside and out. If not, they are not genuine.


----------



## shuze

Post the Vuittons on the Vuitton board. Again, have a shoemaker check that the linings are leather.


----------



## Glmrkillz

Hello everyone!
I'm a new PursueForum member. In the past, I've always seemed to stumble across great info/tips in the midst of my past fashion internet searches. That said, I purchased a pair of "vintage" Manolo Blahnik heels on ebay about a year ago. I attempted to wear them a few months after I received them and they ended being too big. Considering it had been months since I received them and it wasn't a seller listing error, I just kept them. Well, since then I've had a couple of my friends tell me that they are fake. I've done numerous searches and have found nothing to validate their assumptions, but I doubt the authenticity now, too!  I would say that I'm pretty good with identifying fake designer merchandise, but these heels have me baffled! Please help!! Thank you in advance!!
http://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o234/aflux764/WP_20140803_005_zpsce083f45.jpg
http://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o234/aflux764/WP_20140803_004_zpsd86d877a.jpg
http://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o234/aflux764/WP_20140803_003_zpseb2dff79.jpg
http://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o234/aflux764/WP_20140803_002_zps515243cb.jpg


----------



## audreylita

Glmrkillz said:


> Hello everyone!
> I'm a new PursueForum member. In the past, I've always seemed to stumble across great info/tips in the midst of my past fashion internet searches. That said, I purchased a pair of "vintage" Manolo Blahnik heels on ebay about a year ago. I attempted to wear them a few months after I received them and they ended being too big. Considering it had been months since I received them and it wasn't a seller listing error, I just kept them. Well, since then I've had a couple of my friends tell me that they are fake. I've done numerous searches and have found nothing to validate their assumptions, but I doubt the authenticity now, too!  I would say that I'm pretty good with identifying fake designer merchandise, but these heels have me baffled! Please help!! Thank you in advance!!
> http://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o234/aflux764/WP_20140803_005_zpsce083f45.jpg
> http://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o234/aflux764/WP_20140803_004_zpsd86d877a.jpg
> http://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o234/aflux764/WP_20140803_003_zpseb2dff79.jpg
> http://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o234/aflux764/WP_20140803_002_zps515243cb.jpg



Your friends are correct, they are not authentic.


----------



## Glmrkillz

audreylita said:


> Your friends are correct, they are not authentic.


 
Thank you, Audreylita!! Would you mind sharing with me how you are able to tell? What characteristics about the shoes lead you to believe that? Thank you, again!!


----------



## shuze

Since Audrey survived opening your links I did it too although I've been infected off PB and really wish posters would figure out how to post their own pictures. Beside being safer, it's just so much easier to scroll back and forth to look at stuff. Audrey will post back but until then I'll tell you some of the things that show your shoes to be counterfeit.

1. The soling material is wrong and appears synthetic.I can't really see the stamps but I can see enough that I know they're off too. Scratch the leather lining and sole. If they don't scratch then they cannot be genuine. Real leather scratches while synthetic leather does not. Blahniks must be all leather inside and out.
2. They are not lasted correctly. You can see all the wavy lines and bumps in the picture with the shoes on the side.
3.They don't balance. The pictures with the heels from the back shows them listing to the side.
4. The linings are not properly finished and are too wrinkled. I'm sure that the interiors are synthetic but again, a scratch test or a shoemaker will tell you for sure.

All of this is right off the top as your pictures are not really detailed enough for me and I don't wear Blahnik so Audrey will add details. Hope this helps you for the future.


----------



## audreylita

I only had to look at the first picture (although I did look at all of them).  All of Manolo's soles are a buttery soft matte leather that looks like suede.  These obviously are not.


----------



## BeenBurned

shuze said:


> Since Audrey survived opening your links I did it too although I've been infected off PB and really *wish posters would figure out how to post their own pictures. Beside being safer, it's just so much easier to scroll back and forth to look at stuff. *Audrey will post back but until then I'll tell you some of the things that show your shoes to be counterfeit.



To embed the image into a post, copy and paste the 4th link down on the right side of the page. It's IMG. 

*This is a copy and paste of the IMG link for one of the pictures: *





*

This is a screenshot of one of the pages showing the links (on the right) from which to choose when you post. Choose IMG: *


----------



## shuze

Thanks so much for posting that.


----------



## BeenBurned

shuze said:


> Thanks so much for posting that.


----------



## castlehawk

Help with authenticating these Gucci shoes? Thank you! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281404846257


----------



## poohbear0930

can you pls help me authenticate these Roger Vivier? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/331281010182?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
THank you! 

Amy


----------



## shuze

poohbear0930 said:


> can you pls help me authenticate these Roger Vivier?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331281010182?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> THank you!
> 
> Amy


I don't see anything off but would like to see better pictures of the interior including all stamping and the finishing of the lining.


----------



## shuze

castlehawk said:


> Help with authenticating these Gucci shoes? Thank you!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281404846257


I avoid doing "sneaks". Check that the lining is all leather which it must be. If you're not sure then ask your shoemaker.


----------



## superchubby

here we gonow i've managed to resize the photos.please let me know what you think guys  hope they are authentic   Thank you.

-- black leather hangisi --


----------



## superchubby

another pair -- Blue Satin Hangisi flats --  Thank you.


----------



## superchubby

one last pair -- blue hangisi heels 105 -- thank you so much ladies


----------



## iris.

Hi everyone,

Can someone confirm the authenticity of these Miu Mius? They should be fine but the store I got them at was involved in a 'selling fake Fendi scandal' a year or so after I bought them (I heard) so I just wanted to make sure before potentially selling them. 

I don't have the name/model or any additional information but can provide more pictures if needed.

Thanks so much, lovely experts!  

http://i59.tinypic.com/qr1bib.jpg
http://i61.tinypic.com/2zh3w49.jpg
http://i59.tinypic.com/1ptj10.jpg
http://i57.tinypic.com/23sgi7a.jpg


----------



## shuze

iris. said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can someone confirm the authenticity of these Miu Mius? They should be fine but the store I got them at was involved in a 'selling fake Fendi scandal' a year or so after I bought them (I heard) so I just wanted to make sure before potentially selling them.
> 
> I don't have the name/model or any additional information but can provide more pictures if needed.
> 
> Thanks so much, lovely experts!
> 
> http://i59.tinypic.com/qr1bib.jpg
> http://i61.tinypic.com/2zh3w49.jpg
> http://i59.tinypic.com/1ptj10.jpg
> http://i57.tinypic.com/23sgi7a.jpg


They're authentic.


----------



## audreylita

superchubby said:


> here we gonow i've managed to resize the photos.please let me know what you think guys  hope they are authentic   Thank you.
> 
> -- black leather hangisi --



These shoes are authentic IMO.  I prefer not to comment on the others as there are aspects that puzzle me.


----------



## castlehawk

shuze said:


> I avoid doing "sneaks". Check that the lining is all leather which it must be. If you're not sure then ask your shoemaker.


They are all leather. Thank you


----------



## shuze

Then I would consider them authentic.


----------



## shuze

Audrey-This one is for you. I don't know Blahnik the way you do but the fonts on the other two (the blue) are definitely different and the blue heels are not very cleanly finished. What is that dotting on the stamping? I have never seen that before. Have you?


----------



## audreylita

Yes I've never seen that font and have no idea about the dots.  Given all the Blahniks I've purchased over the past almost 30 years I've never seen either.  Unless he's doing something specific for a certain boutique but I would have no idea about that and have never heard of him doing anything like that.  

I could easily tell if I had the shoes in my hand but it's very difficult sometimes with just photos.  The hangisi pump is a weighty shoe so just holding it would be a way to tell.  Short of that, I'm at a loss with these photos.


----------



## shuze

I hear you and agree that I've never been fooled with a fake in hand but sometimes it's very hard to tell by photos alone. Fonts certainly change with the years, Prada has, but this is a change with a current shoe, not a vintage item. Between the dots and the fonts I can't authenticate them but didn't know if there was something I didn't know as I don't wear the label. I definitely don't like the construction on the heels but that is strictly my opinion.


----------



## superchubby

audreylita said:


> Yes I've never seen that font and have no idea about the dots.  Given all the Blahniks I've purchased over the past almost 30 years I've never seen either.  Unless he's doing something specific for a certain boutique but I would have no idea about that and have never heard of him doing anything like that.
> 
> I could easily tell if I had the shoes in my hand but it's very difficult sometimes with just photos.  The hangisi pump is a weighty shoe so just holding it would be a way to tell.  Short of that, I'm at a loss with these photos.





shuze said:


> I hear you and agree that I've never been fooled with a fake in hand but sometimes it's very hard to tell by photos alone. Fonts certainly change with the years, Prada has, but this is a change with a current shoe, not a vintage item. Between the dots and the fonts I can't authenticate them but didn't know if there was something I didn't know as I don't wear the label. I definitely don't like the construction on the heels but that is strictly my opinion.



Thank you ladies.will get in touch with savannahs.and see what they say 
as we all know shopsavannahs.com are authorised reseller when i saw how the finishing of the shoes aren't perfect.it made me wonder.and you guys pointed it out too. will keep the black leather one then and return both blues


----------



## superchubby

just wondering these will help..shopsavannahs.com website itself Thank you ladies.

http://www.shopsavannahs.com/system/search/product.asp?id=2329&m=91&page=1&rnum=6

http://www.shopsavannahs.com/system/search/product.asp?id=1489&m=91&page=1&rnum=13


----------



## shuze

superchubby said:


> just wondering these will help..shopsavannahs.com website itself Thank you ladies.
> 
> http://www.shopsavannahs.com/system/search/product.asp?id=2329&m=91&page=1&rnum=6
> 
> http://www.shopsavannahs.com/system/search/product.asp?id=1489&m=91&page=1&rnum=13


Sorry I can't help more but since you have the shoe in hand and you're seeing what I see in the pictures, I'd be concerned. The font is definitely different as is that dotting which also shows on the site's pictures. No idea if that is something that MB is doing to differentiate shoes for their site but since the shoe is a current shoe there should be no differentiation IMO. As far as the puckering and "waviness" it honestly can happen, there's a picture on the site of one of the luxury majors (no question of authenticity IMO) and the breasting of the heel and attachment of the heel lift look less than perfect to me so that's not what I'm questioning as much as the font and dotting. I have no idea why it is different. Ask them. There could be a very simple explanation.


----------



## stacestall

Can someone please authentic this pair of hangisi, pretty please? I have a black pair but they do not have the vero cuoio stamp and it's kind of throwing me off 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/965-Manolo-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## audreylita

stacestall said:


> Can someone please authentic this pair of hangisi, pretty please? I have a black pair but they do not have the vero cuoio stamp and it's kind of throwing me off
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/965-Manolo-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



These shoes are not authentic IMO.


----------



## stacestall

audreylita said:


> These shoes are not authentic IMO.



Thank you so much, I thought it was just me over analyzing or trying to talk myself out of them.


----------



## shuze

stacestall said:


> Can someone please authentic this pair of hangisi, pretty please? I have a black pair but they do not have the vero cuoio stamp and it's kind of throwing me off
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/965-Manolo-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Here's another opinion for counterfeit although when it comes to MB I will always defer to Audrey as she wears the brand and I don't but you can look at the bad stitching around the label, the sloppy wrinkling inlay on the lining and the bad finishing on the top edge of the lining all around the shoe. If you are the buyer you may need to get a professional opinion since the seller states no returns. The linings appear to be synthetic but even if I am not reading the pictures correctly and it is sometimes hard to determine material without the shoe in hand, everything else is definitely incorrect.


----------



## stacestall

shuze said:


> Here's another opinion for counterfeit although when it comes to MB I will always defer to Audrey as she wears the brand and I don't but you can look at the bad stitching around the label, the sloppy wrinkling inlay on the lining and the bad finishing on the top edge of the lining all around the shoe. If you are the buyer you may need to get a professional opinion since the seller states no returns. The linings appear to be synthetic but even if I am not reading the pictures correctly and it is sometimes hard to determine material without the shoe in hand, everything else is definitely incorrect.



How did I miss all of that, I must need a new eye glasses prescription or something. The sole definitely set off alarms for me bc it was off from all the manolos I've seen in the store, but then I second guessed myself. Thankfully I didn't purchase them, they were offered as a second chance but I passed on them. thank you so much for your help & info!!!


----------



## superchubby

shuze said:


> Sorry I can't help more but since you have the shoe in hand and you're seeing what I see in the pictures, I'd be concerned. The font is definitely different as is that dotting which also shows on the site's pictures. No idea if that is something that MB is doing to differentiate shoes for their site but since the shoe is a current shoe there should be no differentiation IMO. As far as the puckering and "waviness" it honestly can happen, there's a picture on the site of one of the luxury majors (no question of authenticity IMO) and the breasting of the heel and attachment of the heel lift look less than perfect to me so that's not what I'm questioning as much as the font and dotting. I have no idea why it is different. Ask them. There could be a very simple explanation.


Thank you


----------



## Hall

Hi,

I just bought a pair of Ugg boots from an authorized retailer. It was on sale, and I got it quite cheap. It's the kid's classic short, and those don't usually go on sale so I am skeptical. I just got the Uggs today and the fur does not feel right, feels rough.

I bought a kid size, and I heard that the fur from kids are not as good as adults, so maybe that's why. 

I'll upload some photos of it. Please tell me if it looks fake. 

Also I heard that authentic Ugg boots are very flexible and bendable in the bottom. These are not quite.


----------



## Hall

Here are the pics.  Thanks!


----------



## Hall

Sorry, few more.


----------



## audreylita

Hall said:


> Sorry, few more.



Can you photograph a picture of the hologram?


----------



## BeenBurned

Hall said:


> Sorry, few more.





audreylita said:


> Can you photograph a picture of the hologram?


Depending on how long ago the boots were made, there may not be a hologram. Holograms are from the last few years and if the boots were NOS, there may not be a hologram even if genuine.

Please post pictures of all sides and labels from inside the left boot, a crystal clear closeup of the center of the sole with logo and the label from the box.

The picture you've shown of the side view is blurry. Please also post a clear picture of the binding that separates the sole from the upper.


----------



## Hall

http://postimg.org/image/h2ukileft/
http://postimg.org/image/haqr0peex/
http://postimg.org/image/djgmkcfil/
http://postimg.org/image/l5m6zpw69/

Sorry, the other pictures were blurry because I cannot upload huge images here on the site. I posted it in an external link, so the quality will be better.

Please let me know if the hologram looks right. Does the fur look really rough and the stitching look bad? 

Hopefully its real. I don't believe authorized sites can sell fake uggs right..?  :cry:


----------



## CateAtkinson23

Hi All,
Please can someone take a look at these MB Hangisi for me? I am kicking myself now because I pounced before thinking and now I have them there is something off about them. Mainly the "Handmade in Italy" stamp, the shape of the heel and the font on the box.  The seller said that her husband bought them for her 5 years ago but had mixed up the sizing buying a 39 rather than a 40 - she seemed genuine, but then again don't they all. Thankfully I paid via paypal so if the seller won't let me return them then I could hopefully make a case via paypal and claim some money back. They where bought via a UK site preloved.co.uk
C x


----------



## audreylita

CateAtkinson23 said:


> Hi All,
> Please can someone take a look at these MB Hangisi for me? I am kicking myself now because I pounced before thinking and now I have them there is something off about them. Mainly the "Handmade in Italy" stamp, the shape of the heel and the font on the box.  The seller said that her husband bought them for her 5 years ago but had mixed up the sizing buying a 39 rather than a 40 - she seemed genuine, but then again don't they all. Thankfully I paid via paypal so if the seller won't let me return them then I could hopefully make a case via paypal and claim some money back. They where bought via a UK site preloved.co.uk
> C x



Not authentic.


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> Not authentic.


ANOTHER OUCH! That's gotta be the most faked shoe on the planet along with YSL's Tribs!

FOR ALL YOU LURKERS:

As soon as you receive luxury designer shoes check the linings and the insole. They must be all leather. You can see that these are plastic.  If they are synthetic you know they're fake without even coming here. If you can't tell the difference then take them to your shoemaker or gently scratch them using your nail somewhere that won't show. Synthetic will just make a dent and will rise back up while leather will scratch. Forget the soles (aside from checking the stamping) as they must be leather on a fake of a satin shoe as everything else on the shoe will be synthetic and if they don't at least put a leather sole on the shoe the US will tax them at something around 37% to let them in the country which takes a big chunk of profit out. Fakes out of Brazil (mostly Gucci) may use a leather lining but all of the junk out of Asia will be synthetically lined.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Please authenticate the Salvatore Ferragamo shoes in the following eBay listing item number: 321483763354. I have purchased and received, something seems off to me. Thank you.


----------



## shuze

Ceeyahd said:


> Please authenticate the Salvatore Ferragamo shoes in the following eBay listing item number: 321483763354. I have purchased and received, something seems off to me. Thank you.


$37? WOWZER-You stole those! They lovely IMO and definitely authentic. What's bugging you about them? New SF flats are at least $450 at retail and up from there. Wear them in good health and enjoy!


----------



## Ceeyahd

shuze said:


> $37? WOWZER-You stole those! They lovely IMO and definitely authentic. What's bugging you about them? New SF flats are at least $450 at retail and up from there. Wear them in good health and enjoy!



Ha... sometimes big feet are a good thing and o e of my 6th grade daughters is as tall as me and is in a 10.5 so I grabbed them. What bothrrinh me is the lining is loose. I have some SF of my own and the lining wasn't loose. Kind of hard to explain. The lining is leather but I could lift up the lining if I chose to.

 Thanks for checking them out.


----------



## shuze

Ceeyahd said:


> Ha... sometimes big feet are a good thing and o e of my 6th grade daughters is as tall as me and is in a 10.5 so I grabbed them. What bothrrinh me is the lining is loose. I have some SF of my own and the lining wasn't loose. Kind of hard to explain. The lining is leather but I could lift up the lining if I chose to.
> 
> Thanks for checking them out.


Can't tell you without having them in hand but a lining can lift a bit because of exposure to moisture among other reasons. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## CateAtkinson23

shuze said:


> ANOTHER OUCH! That's gotta be the most faked shoe on the planet along with YSL's Tribs!
> 
> FOR ALL YOU LURKERS:
> 
> As soon as you receive luxury designer shoes check the linings and the insole. They must be all leather. You can see that these are plastic.  If they are synthetic you know they're fake without even coming here. If you can't tell the difference then take them to your shoemaker or gently scratch them using your nail somewhere that won't show. Synthetic will just make a dent and will rise back up while leather will scratch. Forget the soles (aside from checking the stamping) as they must be leather on a fake of a satin shoe as everything else on the shoe will be synthetic and if they don't at least put a leather sole on the shoe the US will tax them at something around 37% to let them in the country which takes a big chunk of profit out. Fakes out of Brazil (mostly Gucci) may use a leather lining but all of the junk out of Asia will be synthetically lined.


 
Thanks Ladies, I am usually pretty savvy as have been stung before but got over excited in persuit of the blue satin!! Buyer has agreed a full refund so have sent the nasty fakes back...she is welcome to them!


----------



## Assets

Can anyone help me out with these?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/301277236321 

Chloe Susanna Boots!

Thanks &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## audreylita

Assets said:


> Can anyone help me out with these?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/301277236321
> 
> Chloe Susanna Boots!
> 
> Thanks &#9786;&#65039;



I'm unfamiliar with Chloe shoes but this person has dreadful photos with no detailed close ups of anything.  Plus they really need to invest in a better camera.

There's no way anyone will be able to give you good advise.


----------



## luv_2_travel

Item: Tribtoo 80 Suede Platform Pump
Listing Number: 331277809982
Seller: duckgoose*
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331277809982...84.m1423.l2649



---Can anyone authenticate these? TYSM!


----------



## jav821

Hi, please help me authenticate this Isabel Marant Dicker Boots.  Thanks!

Item: Isabel Marant Gaucho Shoes Dicker Boot Camel T.38/ Size 8
Listing Number: 271574246906
Seller: anelesselena
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271574246906?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## smalinee

Hi: I purchased my first Tribute sandals from Barneys. They are size 39. I normally wear 37. Surprisingly, they fit me. I wore them today (the first day). The front parts of the sandals have been worn and torn (shown white leather). make me concerned of their authenticity. I am sure Barneys only sell authentic but then could be switched.

Here are my questions.

1 Is this a normal wear (the front part of the platform shown leather torn)?
2 Are these sandals authentic?

Thank you very much.


----------



## audreylita

smalinee said:


> Hi: I purchased my first Tribute sandals from Barneys. They are size 39. I normally wear 37. Surprisingly, they fit me. I wore them today (the first day). The front parts of the sandals have been worn and torn (shown white leather). make me concerned of their authenticity. I am sure Barneys only sell authentic but then could be switched.
> 
> Here are my questions.
> 
> 1 Is this a normal wear (the front part of the platform shown leather torn)?
> 2 Are these sandals authentic?
> 
> Thank you very much.



Barneys NY does not sell knock off anything.  I wouldn't worry.


----------



## jav821

bump

Hi, please help me authenticate this Isabel Marant Dicker Boots. Thanks so much!

Item: Isabel Marant Gaucho Shoes Dicker Boot Camel T.38/ Size 8
Listing Number: 271574246906
Seller: anelesselena
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271574246906...84.m1423.l2649


----------



## shuze

Assets said:


> Can anyone help me out with these?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/301277236321
> 
> Chloe Susanna Boots!
> 
> Thanks &#9786;&#65039;


Sorry, I can't help with terrible pictures and no details.


----------



## shuze

smalinee said:


> Hi: I purchased my first Tribute sandals from Barneys. They are size 39. I normally wear 37. Surprisingly, they fit me. I wore them today (the first day). The front parts of the sandals have been worn and torn (shown white leather). make me concerned of their authenticity. I am sure Barneys only sell authentic but then could be switched.
> 
> Here are my questions.
> 
> 1 Is this a normal wear (the front part of the platform shown leather torn)?
> 2 Are these sandals authentic?
> 
> Thank you very much.


Were you driving in those? Looks like you rubbed the you know what out of them Sorry but they look fine to me. They are, IMO far too clean to be fake. You cannot drive in heels and keep them from getting ruined. You (and all) need to start keeping a pair of driving shoes in your car. If you weren't driving in them no idea how you rubbed them so badly so quickly. Your shoemaker can patch them.


----------



## smalinee

shuze said:


> Were you driving in those? Looks like you rubbed the you know what out of them Sorry but they look fine to me. They are, IMO far too clean to be fake. You cannot drive in heels and keep them from getting ruined. You (and all) need to start keeping a pair of driving shoes in your car. If you weren't driving in them no idea how you rubbed them so badly so quickly. Your shoemaker can patch them.


yes, I drove in them  
I always drove with my other shoes without any problem.. I have to change from now on.  Thank you.very much.


----------



## shuze

I am so sorry and never thought to discuss this on a board before but:

LADIES, YOU SHOULD NEVER DRIVE IN ANY SHOE WITH A HEEL. NEVER. You will rub the back of the heel and the thinner the skin, the faster they'll wreck. As much as it may be a "pain" always keep a pair of driving shoes in your car. It doesn't have to be a traditional driving shoe, just a soft flexible flat with a rubber non skid sole. You'll never wreck another shoe and it's a safer way to drive as you won't ever slip off the brake. It's really a must if you drive stick. Don't drive barefoot as you don't have the traction that a rubber sole will give you. 

Really sorry OP but once they're patched it won't show very much. You can even do it yourself if you want. Use rubber cement (ONLY RUBBER CEMENT), gunk it up, push all the rubs back down and then gently rub the excess glue off with your finger. It will just ball up and rub off. You can then use a drop of same color polish on the area and they should look much better.


----------



## shuze

What I see looks fine. Is there something specifically bothering you? If so, please also post the missing pictures of the lining and interior stamping.


----------



## shuze

shuze said:


> What I see looks fine. Is there something specifically bothering you? If so, please also post the missing pictures of the lining and interior stamping.


Referring to the Marant boots in the above post. I see that they're in the original box too and although I realize that switches happened in the past, I personally don't believe that they still do. Management knows it was done in the past and today returns are really carefully checked. Is there a possibility that someone has pulled it off recently? I guess but I really really doubt it so that only leaves a crooked seller who owns both the real deal and the fake but that's going to also be a rare occurance and the shoes look good as far as I can see. Post the interior pictures when you can.


----------



## shuze

luv_2_travel said:


> Item: Tribtoo 80 Suede Platform Pump
> Listing Number: 331277809982
> Seller: duckgoose*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331277809982...84.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> ---Can anyone authenticate these? TYSM!


look fine to me.


----------



## shuze

smalinee said:


> Hi: I purchased my first Tribute sandals from Barneys. They are size 39. I normally wear 37. Surprisingly, they fit me. I wore them today (the first day). The front parts of the sandals have been worn and torn (shown white leather). make me concerned of their authenticity. I am sure Barneys only sell authentic but then could be switched.
> 
> Here are my questions.
> 
> 1 Is this a normal wear (the front part of the platform shown leather torn)?
> 2 Are these sandals authentic?
> 
> Thank you very much.


Just realized you rubbed out the fronts-not the heel which is the more common area to damage but same thing. Definitely from driving.


----------



## luv_2_travel

shuze said:


> look fine to me.




Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## jav821

Hi shuze, I'm not so familiar with the seller I normally buy from the seller I known over the years.  I asked the seller for some pictures and will post them. Thanks


----------



## cbasd

Hello,

I was looking at these Louis Vuitton Flip Flops, wich I for some reason totally love !
My question is, does anyone know the name/type and could anyone authenticate them ?

pictures in this link:

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/rvby8sxawn02p0o/AAA0MMEwReVBf8-B8vSKWijXa

Thanks in advance !

Regards,

Roy


----------



## shuze

cbasd said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was looking at these Louis Vuitton Flip Flops, wich I for some reason totally love !
> My question is, does anyone know the name/type and could anyone authenticate them ?
> 
> pictures in this link:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/rvby8sxawn02p0o/AAA0MMEwReVBf8-B8vSKWijXa
> 
> Thanks in advance !
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Roy


I like them too and would buy them as authentic but I think you should post on the authenticate Vuitton thread also. Basically I'm good at telling Italian, French and Spanish regular footwear from, Asian fakes. When it comes to espadrilles there's not a whole lot to consider since they're all made in Spain unless they're really junk. Those look clean, well finished and the fonts are correct to my eye.

I have no idea of the name but if you check out the datecode it should show a Spanish factory.


----------



## shuze

shuze said:


> I like them too and would buy them as authentic but I think you should post on the authenticate Vuitton thread also. Basically I'm good at telling Italian, French and Spanish regular footwear from, Asian fakes. When it comes to espadrilles there's not a whole lot to consider since they're all made in Spain unless they're really junk. Those look clean, well finished and the fonts are correct to my eye.
> 
> I have no idea of the name but if you check out the datecode it should show a Spanish factory.


Can't find that datecode but I know that all Vuitton shoe datecodes are not on all lists. Do post on the Authenticate Vuitton thread or use a professional service.


----------



## cbasd

shuze said:


> I like them too and would buy them as authentic but I think you should post on the authenticate Vuitton thread also. Basically I'm good at telling Italian, French and Spanish regular footwear from, Asian fakes. When it comes to espadrilles there's not a whole lot to consider since they're all made in Spain unless they're really junk. Those look clean, well finished and the fonts are correct to my eye.
> 
> I have no idea of the name but if you check out the datecode it should show a Spanish factory.




Thank you so much, that put puts my mind at ease, I also just posted the question to the LV forum. I will let you know !

Roy


----------



## Neospecies

Hi ladies, 
Could someone tell me if these are authentic Tory Millers?
Listing: Tory Burch Indian Ocean Blue Miller REVA Logo Thong Sandal Flat Shoes sz 6.5
Item no: 201145904905
Seller:  tiger-lilly-2004

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-Indian-Ocean-Blue-Miller-REVA-Logo-Thong-Sandal-Flat-Shoes-sz-6-5-/201145904905?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=%252FGZ%252FrNTMrp%252FXI9vJln6jaLtK7l8%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/10353041_10201406933534085_5434620172277926373_n.jpg?oh=2f1ea05ac44c7b39540f1f98dffc5947&oe=5478F37D&__gda__=1417602306_6a32707b5e469d147ec4ef0e5d767eb1

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/t1.0-9/10583983_10201406933414082_5803207638353210278_n.jpg


----------



## shuze

Neospecies said:


> Hi ladies,
> Could someone tell me if these are authentic Tory Millers?
> Listing: Tory Burch Indian Ocean Blue Miller REVA Logo Thong Sandal Flat Shoes sz 6.5
> Item no: 201145904905
> Seller:  tiger-lilly-2004
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-Indian-Ocean-Blue-Miller-REVA-Logo-Thong-Sandal-Flat-Shoes-sz-6-5-/201145904905?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=%252FGZ%252FrNTMrp%252FXI9vJln6jaLtK7l8%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/10353041_10201406933534085_5434620172277926373_n.jpg?oh=2f1ea05ac44c7b39540f1f98dffc5947&oe=5478F37D&__gda__=1417602306_6a32707b5e469d147ec4ef0e5d767eb1
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/t1.0-9/10583983_10201406933414082_5803207638353210278_n.jpg


Authentic IMO.


----------



## audreylita

cbasd said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was looking at these Louis Vuitton Flip Flops, wich I for some reason totally love !
> My question is, does anyone know the name/type and could anyone authenticate them ?
> 
> pictures in this link:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/rvby8sxawn02p0o/AAA0MMEwReVBf8-B8vSKWijXa
> 
> Thanks in advance !
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Roy



One good thing about Louis Vuitton boutiques is if you walk in with an item and ask if it's authentic they will tell you.  Unlike many of the other high end boutiques.

You won't get it in writing but you will get told yay or nay.


----------



## Neospecies

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO.




Thank you!!


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> One good thing about Louis Vuitton boutiques is if you walk in with an item and ask if it's authentic they will tell you.  Unlike many of the other high end boutiques.
> 
> You won't get it in writing but you will get told yay or nay.


I agree about Vuitton but not all-some SAs will and some won't. They're actually not supposed to but agree that many will. The problem with doing that is you have no clue if the SA has been there 3 months or decades. Less a problem with shoes as the fakes are so obvious in hand but no one should ever go in their with vintage bags for a verbal. For starters few employees know the old licensed FC product. They're absolutely not trained in it. I was curious one time and brought in my mother's FC wallet (complete with the old Saks stamp) and was told it was fake.


----------



## audreylita

shuze said:


> I agree about Vuitton but not all-some SAs will and some won't. They're actually not supposed to but agree that many will. The problem with doing that is you have no clue if the SA has been there 3 months or decades. Less a problem with shoes as the fakes are so obvious in hand but no one should ever go in their with vintage bags for a verbal. For starters few employees know the old licensed FC product. They're absolutely not trained in it. I was curious one time and brought in my mother's FC wallet (complete with the old Saks stamp) and was told it was fake.



The sales associate I dealt with brought the item in question to the crafts person in the back of the store.  They really are the true experts in any of these high end stores.


----------



## shuze

Agree with Audrey that the repair technician or specialist will know the product IF the piece is shown to them. Vuitton is always "iffy" (IMO about authentications) and I absolutely advise against bringing in FC licensed pieces to them beside the fact that they can't repair them as they never owned the materials or findings. 

I had an interesting experience at a luxury retailer who absolutely will not authenticate. I brought in several bags for minor repairs and asked about authenticity (indirectly) on a bag that I had bought secondary market even though I knew it was authentic but I'm one who believes that even if you "know" there's always a chance you could be wrong if you didn't buy it new yourself.  I was working with the "technician' who was in the store for a US commitment before returning to the company's European factory. She told me "You know I can't authenticate but I will tell you that the skin (which she named) was always one of my favorites and I was very upset when they discontinued that color...wink wink).

Bottom line is that it not only depends on the company but also on the specific person asked as well as the relationship and in this case I had interacted with the specialist numerous times and had bought new product while she was on the floor.


----------



## audreylita

Hermes and Chanel famously will not authenticate anything.  The only way you can tell with one of their items is if you leave it in the boutique for repair / spa work.  Only then will the boutique let you know if something is not authentic.


----------



## Rwilly5

Hi everyone,
I recently purchased these Manolo Blahniks online.  All the staple features appear to be correct--the interior label, the sole stamp, etc--but I have not seen this model anywhere despite tireless internet searching.  Can anyone confirm the authenticity of these?







Thanks in advance!


----------



## audreylita

Rwilly5 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I recently purchased these Manolo Blahniks online.  All the staple features appear to be correct--the interior label, the sole stamp, etc--but I have not seen this model anywhere despite tireless internet searching.  Can anyone confirm the authenticity of these?
> 
> View attachment 2724929
> 
> 
> View attachment 2724930
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



You'd need to post more detailed pictures for authentication.  Considering how long Manolo has been making shoes, it would be difficult to pinpoint one specific style.


----------



## anastasia2

Hello, I am negotiating on a pair of Chanel chain boots but I am very worried to proceed because I found out that there are actually many replica ones and are sold online. I want to mane sure they are authentic before I proceed.
Please help me, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## shuze

anastasia2 said:


> Hello, I am negotiating on a pair of Chanel chain boots but I am very worried to proceed because I found out that there are actually many replica ones and are sold online. I want to mane sure they are authentic before I proceed.
> Please help me, I would really appreciate it.


Need to see clear pictures of the soles, insoles and stamping.


----------



## marvalous

Can anyone authenticate this "Une Plume"?


Marva B.


----------



## shuze

marvalous said:


> View attachment 2729285
> View attachment 2729286
> View attachment 2729287
> View attachment 2729288
> 
> 
> Can anyone authenticate this "Une Plume"?
> 
> 
> Marva B.


I see no red flags but your pictures aren't good enough. Review them before posting but please post a clean crisp shot of the insole printing, the sole stamping (coming down close on the stamping-I don't need to see the whole sole) and the lining (particularly at the topline). Thanks!

You can also post directly on the Louboutin thread.


----------



## bagaholic_chie

Hello, please help to authenticate these shoes. Thanks in advance!


----------



## shuze

bagaholic_chie said:


> Hello, please help to authenticate these shoes. Thanks in advance!


Where did you get those? They're Asian counterfeits. The interior materials are incorrect for Ferragamo as is the construction on the soling. Tab finishing on the heel is not used by Ferragamo. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news. Please return them if you can.


----------



## nghi83

Hi everyone, 
Please kindly help me to authenticate this pair of valentino.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/141386075805?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## shuze

nghi83 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Please kindly help me to authenticate this pair of valentino.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/141386075805?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


Stunning Valentino pumps and authentic in my opinion.


----------



## shoesgalore2014

Good evening.  I'm new here and would like to authenticate the Manolo Blahnik's listed here;

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Monolo-Blah...52650?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item418628272a

Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## audreylita

shoesgalore2014 said:


> Good evening.  I'm new here and would like to authenticate the Manolo Blahnik's listed here;
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Monolo-Blah...52650?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item418628272a
> 
> Thanks so much for the help!



Authentic IMO.


----------



## hawkjen

Please authenticated these Prada Staffiano Black pumps.


Title: Prada Staffiano Black pumps
Seller: Mariam m
Link:  https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/prada-pumps-1149336
Item:  1149336


Thank you!


----------



## shoesgalore2014

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO.


Thank you!


----------



## shuze

hawkjen said:


> Please authenticated these Prada Staffiano Black pumps.
> 
> 
> Title: Prada Staffiano Black pumps
> Seller: Mariam m
> Link:  https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/prada-pumps-1149336
> Item:  1149336
> 
> 
> Thank you!


I can't see any detail. If you're the buyer post close up pictures of the interiors showing labels and lining and any stamping as well as the sole stamping. Also a picture of the shoe on its side. I don't see any red flags but I certainly can't authenticate off those little pictures.


----------



## nghi83

Hi experts, please help me authenticate this pair of Valentino heels

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/26152456...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks in advance


----------



## shuze

nghi83 said:


> Hi experts, please help me authenticate this pair of Valentino heels
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/26152456...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks in advance


Another one with the lousy pictures. I really need to see the interior label but I don't see any red flags and the seller has all luxury lines-tons of Paciotti-feedback is fine so if I wanted those I'd go for them. If you get more pictures post them here.


----------



## Parisiangirl

Hi,

I've been looking at these 2 pairs of shoes on this site for a few weeks but I've been hesitant because I don't know how to authenticate either one of these brands.  I just read that fakes are sometimes posted on this site (although I don't know if they ever make it to the buyer).

I really appreciate your help and expertise.

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-shoes/heels/lanvin/blue-leather-shoes-1104894.shtml

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-shoes/heels/chloe/grey-leather-shoes-1006871.shtml

TIA


----------



## shuze

Parisiangirl said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been looking at these 2 pairs of shoes on this site for a few weeks but I've been hesitant because I don't know how to authenticate either one of these brands.  I just read that fakes are sometimes posted on this site (although I don't know if they ever make it to the buyer).
> 
> I really appreciate your help and expertise.
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-shoes/heels/lanvin/blue-leather-shoes-1104894.shtml
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-shoes/heels/chloe/grey-leather-shoes-1006871.shtml
> 
> TIA


Wait and see if others post but I'd only be comfortable buying the Chloe and that is strictly my opinion.


----------



## innocent_eyes

Hi, can anyone please help me to authenticate this Ferragamo Carla pumps?

Title: Salvatore Ferragamo Pump
Seller: doraemon8311
Link:  http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e1105...em=191311274074&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
Item:  191311274074

Here are the additional photos of the shoes:


----------



## shuze

Authentic.


----------



## shuze

Sorry-I was posting on the Ferragamo pumps. They are authentic.


----------



## innocent_eyes

Thanks shuze! I wasn't aware that authentic Ferragamo is also produced with black sole. Thanks again.


----------



## shuze

innocent_eyes said:


> Thanks shuze! I wasn't aware that authentic Ferragamo is also produced with black sole. Thanks again.


They do usually use natural soling but they have certainly used black. you can look on their on site and see a pair of Vara's in black with black soling.

Here's more Carlas's on ebay with black soling which also look authentic to me:
221536358735
201156804838

Meanwhile your seller's listing has disappeared so it looks like they have been reported as counterfeit. Sorry but I have no idea why. Maybe someone else will post but if they were reported strictly because someone thinks Ferragamo never uses black soling they're wrong.


----------



## audreylita

Seller had zero feedback as a seller.  I personally will always keep away from zero sellers.


----------



## shuze

I understand what you're saying A and I see so many counterfeit bags listed by very low or zero feedback sellers but every seller started at zero at some point and when it comes to a single pair of used shoes I can understand giving that person a chance if it's something I want.


----------



## tiphany

Hi! 

Can you please authenticate?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221540319577?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks in advance


----------



## audreylita

tiphany said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can you please authenticate?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221540319577?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks in advance



I own several pairs of round toe BB's and ironically in this size.  These pictures are less than optimal but the shoes are authentic IMO.

BTW the BB in the round toe is an incredibly comfortable shoe.


----------



## tiphany

audreylita said:


> I own several pairs of round toe BB's and ironically in this size.  These pictures are less than optimal but the shoes are authentic IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW the BB in the round toe is an incredibly comfortable shoe.




Thanks for your help!! Is it odd that the manolo blahnik on the sole of the shoe aren't matching? Or is that what yours look like too?


----------



## innocent_eyes

shuze said:


> I understand what you're saying A and I see so many counterfeit bags listed by very low or zero feedback sellers but every seller started at zero at some point and when it comes to a single pair of used shoes I can understand giving that person a chance if it's something I want.


 
Hi shuze,

Thanks again for the explanation. No idea why the listing was removed either. Anyway, moving on.


----------



## audreylita

tiphany said:


> Thanks for your help!! Is it odd that the manolo blahnik on the sole of the shoe aren't matching? Or is that what yours look like too?



Good observation, I totally missed that detail.  Just checked and yes my round toe BB's have the MANOLO BLAHNIK logo both ways, just as the ones pictured.  Go figure!


----------



## cathe_kim

Hi! I was wondering if someone could please authenticate these three pairs of shoes for me? 

Item: Prada Pink Suede Ballet Flats
Listing Number: 161416211881
Seller: mizzougoober
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161416211881?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item: MIU MIU HEELS
Listing Number: 221543805995
Seller: vyg200
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221543805995?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item: PRADA PLATFORM WOMENS PUMPS SAFFIANO PATENT LEATHER SIZE 35/5
Listing Number: 171452701989
Seller: jhoncoper
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171452701989?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## shuze

cathe_kim said:


> Hi! I was wondering if someone could please authenticate these three pairs of shoes for me?
> 
> Item: Prada Pink Suede Ballet Flats
> Listing Number: 161416211881
> Seller: mizzougoober
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161416211881?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item: MIU MIU HEELS
> Listing Number: 221543805995
> Seller: vyg200
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221543805995?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item: PRADA PLATFORM WOMENS PUMPS SAFFIANO PATENT LEATHER SIZE 35/5
> Listing Number: 171452701989
> Seller: jhoncoper
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171452701989?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!


All three look authentic to me.


----------



## stl_mom

Hello!

I hope a Tory Burch Expert can authenticate these Rosalie boots for me. 

Ebay item:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271600542618?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Seller: lovetoshop123602

Extra images


----------



## shuze

stl_mom said:


> Hello!
> 
> I hope a Tory Burch Expert can authenticate these Rosalie boots for me.
> 
> Ebay item:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271600542618?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Seller: lovetoshop123602
> 
> Extra images


Look OK IMO, pictures in listing were terrible but stamping looks correct. Is something specifically bothering you?


----------



## stl_mom

shuze said:


> Look OK IMO, pictures in listing were terrible but stamping looks correct. Is something specifically bothering you?



Thanks! I was worried about the stamp. I had a Pair of Kiernans boots that had "leather" written on the shield on the bottom mo the sole.


----------



## lashesflutter

Hi guys! I'm quite new to Saint Laurent, so I was wondering if anyone might be able to authenticate this for me? 
http://www.bluefly.com/saint-lauren...rappy-platform-sandals/p/343292201/detail.fly

After reading about the Bluefly fakes, I'm a bit nervous. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shuze

lashesflutter said:


> Hi guys! I'm quite new to Saint Laurent, so I was wondering if anyone might be able to authenticate this for me?
> http://www.bluefly.com/saint-lauren...rappy-platform-sandals/p/343292201/detail.fly
> 
> After reading about the Bluefly fakes, I'm a bit nervous.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I've read that about Bluefly too but I believe it was some time ago. I don't shop there so I don't know the whole history but those Tribs are fine. I've never seen a good fake of that shoe. If someone ever knows of one I'd like to see it. They're just too complex and the counterfeits always have wrinkled wraps on the platform and a heel that is a bit too high or too low to have the correct balance point on the front platform.


----------



## lashesflutter

shuze said:


> I've read that about Bluefly too but I believe it was some time ago. I don't shop there so I don't know the whole history but those Tribs are fine. I've never seen a good fake of that shoe. If someone ever knows of one I'd like to see it. They're just too complex and the counterfeits always have wrinkled wraps on the platform and a heel that is a bit too high or too low to have the correct balance point on the front platform.



Ah okay! Thanks, that puts my mind at ease  
Someone dug up the thread though and mentioned that they recently got a fake Bal on final sale, so that's why I was a bit wary.


----------



## shuze

lashesflutter said:


> Ah okay! Thanks, that puts my mind at ease
> Someone dug up the thread though and mentioned that they recently got a fake Bal on final sale, so that's why I was a bit wary.


I guess nothing in life is without some risk but if they ship the shoe that's in the picture I would expect it to be authentic. If you buy them post pictures of the shoe you receive.


----------



## nghi83

Hi experts, please help me authenticate this gorgeous pumps. I won this pairs and checked seller's feedback after. I relized he used to sell fake things but all his items look good to me.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/181454549772?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## mommyof5

Hello experts! I'm in love with this Manolo Blahnik shoe but fear it's fake.  The interior label does not have the little copyright symbol at end of the name, and the font seems off? Do any of his shoes not have that trademark symbol? Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Blah...s-Size-39-Heel-Height-3-inches-/111459745097?


----------



## shuze

nghi83 said:


> Hi experts, please help me authenticate this gorgeous pumps. I won this pairs and checked seller's feedback after. I relized he used to sell fake things but all his items look good to me.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/181454549772?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


Post on the Vuitton thread. The pictures do not show enough detail for me. I would want to see closeups that I can enlarge of the sole stamping and the datecode along with clearer pictures of the lining. Re-post when you get them. The Kusama series is amazing IMO.


----------



## audreylita

nghi83 said:


> Hi experts, please help me authenticate this gorgeous pumps. I won this pairs and checked seller's feedback after. I relized he used to sell fake things but all his items look good to me.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/181454549772?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Feedback shows he sold a fake Celine bag within the past month.  I personally would never buy from a seller like this, too many counterfeit items sold in his short selling history for my taste.


----------



## BeenBurned

nghi83 said:


> Hi experts, please help me authenticate this gorgeous pumps. I won this pairs and checked seller's feedback after. I relized he used to sell fake things but all his items look good to me.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/181454549772?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649





audreylita said:


> Feedback shows he sold a fake Celine bag within the past month.  I personally would never buy from a seller like this, too many counterfeit items sold in his short selling history for my taste.


She's sold a lot more than one fake Celine. 

There was a long discussion about *mymoshposh* on the ebay forum last month when a buyer had a problem with the seller. 

This post gives links to several authentications where their bags were deemed as fake:
http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-for...ay-return-shipping-763950-2.html#post27320557

Personally, I'd avoid a seller who doesn't authenticate her items, mixes authentic and fakes and doesn't offer good customer service.

JMHO.


----------



## audreylita

Even good sellers can get duped and a one time issue can be excused.  But when a seller repeatedly has issues with authenticity then I stay away like the plague.


----------



## nghi83

BeenBurned said:


> She's sold a lot more than one fake Celine.
> 
> There was a long discussion about *mymoshposh* on the ebay forum last month when a buyer had a problem with the seller.
> 
> This post gives links to several authentications where their bags were deemed as fake:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-for...ay-return-shipping-763950-2.html#post27320557
> 
> Personally, I'd avoid a seller who doesn't authenticate her items, mixes authentic and fakes and doesn't offer good customer service.
> 
> JMHO.


 
Thanks everyone for all your advices. I decide not to complete the transaction. Probably i would received unpaid strike but i am so afraid all the hassle if the shoes turned out Fake 

But i really love this pumps. Hopefully someone can confirm the authenticity


----------



## shuze

I agree and would pass.. I never looked at anything else about the seller. Just looked at the shoes and knew that the pictures weren't good enough for me.


----------



## shuze

shuze said:


> I agree and would pass.. I never looked at anything else about the seller. Just looked at the shoes and knew that the pictures weren't good enough for me.


I have such mixed feeling on this OP. I hate to see you loose out on a pair of shoes that you really want that aren't so easy to find. There's a pair on Malleries but they're more than twice the price. There's a 37 if you can go up a 1/2 size on ebay that look OK. I looked again and I am not comfortable with the seller given her now exposed history but I don't see any red flags on the shoes either. I just don't see enough detail period. The interior stamping and stitching at the heel look good. The lining definitely looks good but what I can't see are the sole stamp and clear  closeup of the datecode as the only picture that I can see I can't enlarge over the stamp. I think if I really wanted them as much as you see to I might chance them. If I saw anything obviously wrong I would have told you. I'm just very conservative with my opinions but know that I don't see anything wrong and I think they're probably fine. If you are in the US so you're not dealing with any international situations I would tell you to get them. Returning is a hassle 
and you'd be out money for shipping but it they're genuine you got a good deal at $800.

Just make sure you fund 100% with a credit card and again, post the pictures when you receive them if you complete. Did you post on the Vuitton thread too as I suggested?


----------



## shuze

shuze said:


> I have such mixed feeling on this OP. I hate to see you loose out on a pair of shoes that you really want that aren't so easy to find. There's a pair on Malleries but they're more than twice the price. There's a 37 if you can go up a 1/2 size on ebay that look OK. I looked again and I am not comfortable with the seller given her now exposed history but I don't see any red flags on the shoes either. I just don't see enough detail period. The interior stamping and stitching at the heel look good. The lining definitely looks good but what I can't see are the sole stamp and clear  closeup of the datecode as the only picture that I can see I can't enlarge over the stamp. I think if I really wanted them as much as you see to I might chance them. If I saw anything obviously wrong I would have told you. I'm just very conservative with my opinions but know that I don't see anything wrong and I think they're probably fine. If you are in the US so you're not dealing with any international situations I would tell you to get them. Returning is a hassle
> and you'd be out money for shipping but it they're genuine you got a good deal at $800.
> 
> Just make sure you fund 100% with a credit card and again, post the pictures when you receive them if you complete. Did you post on the Vuitton thread too as I suggested?


Sorry about all the typos. Just caught the "loose out" and the "see to".


----------



## nghi83

shuze said:


> I have such mixed feeling on this OP. I hate to see you loose out on a pair of shoes that you really want that aren't so easy to find. There's a pair on Malleries but they're more than twice the price. There's a 37 if you can go up a 1/2 size on ebay that look OK. I looked again and I am not comfortable with the seller given her now exposed history but I don't see any red flags on the shoes either. I just don't see enough detail period. The interior stamping and stitching at the heel look good. The lining definitely looks good but what I can't see are the sole stamp and clear  closeup of the datecode as the only picture that I can see I can't enlarge over the stamp. I think if I really wanted them as much as you see to I might chance them. If I saw anything obviously wrong I would have told you. I'm just very conservative with my opinions but know that I don't see anything wrong and I think they're probably fine. If you are in the US so you're not dealing with any international situations I would tell you to get them. Returning is a hassle
> and you'd be out money for shipping but it they're genuine you got a good deal at $800.
> 
> Just make sure you fund 100% with a credit card and again, post the pictures when you receive them if you complete. Did you post on the Vuitton thread too as I suggested?



Yeah i totally understand whAt you tried to tell me. I spent like 2 hours last night research on this seller on Google. She did well actually. Im so confused now. Im going to post on Louis Vuitton thread now to get 2nd opinion and make final dicision


----------



## Chewchewsmom

Are these Coach slides authentic? I bought these online  to resale but now I'm not sure they are authentic. In the 1st pic the stitching on the upper inside of the heel is crooked. In 2nd pic the edge of the shoe doesn't look right. ...
Thank you, and I appreciate anyone's help. 
Va.


----------



## wieckschumann

Hello great and powerful shoe gurus, 

could you check on these for me? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...5-/261594208473?ssPageName=ADME:SS:SS:US:3160

I've never before seen Louboutins sold with a sticker on the inside covering the insole, which I don't like; but you can see the insole on the left shoe, at least. Also could you tell me what model they are? I want to say Filo, would that be right? Forgive my ignorance, it's been a while since I bought a pair of Louboutins, much to my regret.  Thanks so much! Just think how much we all depend on you to provide us with the CL gospel!


----------



## BeenBurned

Chewchewsmom said:


> Are these Coach slides authentic? I bought these online  to resale but now I'm not sure they are authentic. In the 1st pic the stitching on the upper inside of the heel is crooked. In 2nd pic the edge of the shoe doesn't look right. ...
> Thank you, and I appreciate anyone's help.
> Va.


I saw the post on the ebay boards and I'm not totally comfortable with them either. 

However, don't discard yet.

Can you please get a clearly focused closeup of the Coach stamp on the insole heel and a picture of the stamped size and style information which appears underneath the vamp that goes across the foot.


----------



## nghi83

Hi i won this Valentino shoes and received them today. However there is no brand label in the insole. Is the shoes Fake 
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/26152456...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

The insole photo
s24.postimg.org/r7l8arrpt/image.jpg


----------



## audreylita

nghi83 said:


> Hi i won this Valentino shoes and received them today. However there is no brand label in the insole. Is the shoes Fake
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/26152456...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> The insole photo
> s24.postimg.org/r7l8arrpt/image.jpg



Not authentic IMO.  Innersole looks nothing like any of my Valentinos.


----------



## nghi83

audreylita said:


> Not authentic IMO.  Innersole looks nothing like any of my Valentinos.



Thanks alot. Why do they have to make things so hard for others?


----------



## audreylita

nghi83 said:


> Thanks alot. Why do they have to make things so hard for others?



Because they want your money.  The seller intentionally showed no photos of the sock lining because there was no label.  The fourth photo on the listing shows a bit of what is considered a lining which should have been a clue.


----------



## melpaulned

HI everyone
Can you please tell me if these Manolo's are real - as you can see well loved!
Thank you
Mel


----------



## melpaulned

whoops forgot main pic!


----------



## audreylita

melpaulned said:


> whoops forgot main pic!



Difficult to say without a picture of the heel.  If authentic, they are quite old.


----------



## melpaulned

audreylita said:


> Difficult to say without a picture of the heel.  If authentic, they are quite old.


Here are some of the heel (are these what you were after)- yes they are pretty old, i can't even find them on the web (but haven't done a massive search)
Thank you


----------



## audreylita

melpaulned said:


> Here are some of the heel (are these what you were after)- yes they are pretty old, i can't even find them on the web (but haven't done a massive search)
> Thank you



Authentic.


----------



## melpaulned

thank you so much!


----------



## melpaulned

would you have any idea how to find these on the net? I'm just typing in "manolo blahnik satin kitten heel slide with crystal buckle"
any other suggestions?


----------



## audreylita

melpaulned said:


> would you have any idea how to find these on the net? I'm just typing in "manolo blahnik satin kitten heel slide with crystal buckle"
> any other suggestions?



You might want to type rhinestone buckle and vintage to a basic search.


----------



## melpaulned

audreylita said:


> You might want to type rhinestone buckle and vintage to a basic search.


thank you - wow there are a LOT of shoes LOL
I'm now typing in collection 2008 onwards to see how i go!


----------



## TinaBal

Hi ladies, 

Could you please help me authenticate these Louboutin shoes? 

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/221548553771?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you so much!!


----------



## audreylita

TinaBal said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate these Louboutin shoes?
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/221548553771?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you so much!!



I don't own any jumbo shoes like these, only smaller heels and flats and they have different sock linings than this pair.

Anyone?


----------



## TinaBal

Thank you @audreylita hopefully other ladies will respond as well


----------



## emmakins

doriana said:


> Need more pictures. The fact that a used pair "broke" as in its sole came loose isn't necessarily an indicator. Post photos of the insole and bottoms, please.



It's been a while since I logged in and saw this post. I took the shoes to Lanvin and had them checked. They confirmed they were authentic. Phew! Thanks for replying


----------



## sanbao

Hi Ladies,

Could anyone please authenticate this pair of Roger Vivier? They are in red patent leather. The seller said it was a 2012 model. I compared them with my black one that I bought last week and noticed lot of differences. Please check my pictures. Thanks a ton!!


----------



## audreylita

sanbao said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Could anyone please authenticate this pair of Roger Vivier? They are in red patent leather. The seller said it was a 2012 model. I compared them with my black one that I bought last week and noticed lot of differences. Please check my pictures. Thanks a ton!!



If they're authentic they've been terribly abused.


----------



## audreylita

.


----------



## AngelaMarie18

Hello!

Newbie here! I was prompted to post a verification. I purchased two pairs of YSL Tribtoo pumps (different sellers) from eBay. I think the second pair that I purchased looks authentic, but I am very suspicous of the first.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141406422453

Here is the second pair:
http://postimg.org/gallery/ol5olgh4/


----------



## shuze

AngelaMarie18 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Newbie here! I was prompted to post a verification. I purchased two pairs of YSL Tribtoo pumps (different sellers) from eBay. I think the second pair that I purchased looks authentic, but I am very suspicous of the first.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141406422453
> 
> Here is the second pair:
> http://postimg.org/gallery/ol5olgh4/


Can't see enough detail on either pair. Please post new pictures clearly showing the insoles and the linings, especially the part of the lining where the back heel lining meets the side lining. I don't see anything obviously wrong but I can't see much.


----------



## lp1021

Hi I was hoping someone could help me out with these Isabel Marant shoes. I ordered them and just wanted someone elses opinion to reassure me that they are authentic so that if they are not I can file a case with ebay and not get scammed out of my money. All help is appreciated! Thank you &#128522;

Item: Isabel Marant Suede Multicolor Hidden Wedge Sneakers
Item Id: 181504161006 
Item link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=181504161006


----------



## lp1021

lp1021 said:


> Hi I was hoping someone could help me out with these Isabel Marant shoes. I ordered them and just wanted someone elses opinion to reassure me that they are authentic so that if they are not I can file a case with ebay and not get scammed out of my money. All help is appreciated! Thank you &#128522;
> 
> Item: Isabel Marant Suede Multicolor Hidden Wedge Sneakers
> Item Id: 181504161006
> Item link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=181504161006
> 
> View attachment 2758741
> View attachment 2758742
> View attachment 2758744
> View attachment 2758745
> View attachment 2758746
> View attachment 2758747
> View attachment 2758748
> View attachment 2758749




And these are some more photos if the item in real life.


----------



## joeylam11

Hey Ladies,

I hope someone can kindly authenticate these Prada Patent Leather Cap-Toe Ballet Flats for me. Thanks in advanced!


----------



## shuze

joeylam11 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I hope someone can kindly authenticate these Prada Patent Leather Cap-Toe Ballet Flats for me. Thanks in advanced!


Prada ballets are authentic.


----------



## Too.Many.Shoes

Item: *AUTHENTIC* Saint Laurent Tribtoo 105 Patent-Leather Pumps Size 38
Listing Number: 251657571595
Seller:mirasimone92
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2516575715...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
Comments:Not sure if these are real or fake to be honest, I have read  some reviews on the difference between real and fake, but this is my  first time buying YSL shoes. Thanks alot.


----------



## seeminglysweet

Hello! Any thought on these BBs? Tia!


----------



## audreylita

seeminglysweet said:


> Hello! Any thought on these BBs? Tia!



Pictures are inadequate to see detail.


----------



## Parisiangirl

TinaBal said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate these Louboutin shoes?
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/221548553771?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you so much!!


Something looks odd about the front of these Dafs.  You should post them on the "Authenticate these Louboutin" forum, if it's not too late.


----------



## Too.Many.Shoes

Too.Many.Shoes said:


> Item: *AUTHENTIC* Saint Laurent Tribtoo 105 Patent-Leather Pumps Size 38
> Listing Number: 251657571595
> Seller:mirasimone92
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2516575715...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> Comments:Not sure if these are real or fake to be honest, I have read  some reviews on the difference between real and fake, but this is my  first time buying YSL shoes. Thanks alot.




Please help as I had my bid accepted :S

Dont know if i should cancel or continue.


----------



## AngelaMarie18

shuze said:


> Can't see enough detail on either pair. Please post new pictures clearly showing the insoles and the linings, especially the part of the lining where the back heel lining meets the side lining. I don't see anything obviously wrong but I can't see much.



Hi darling,
Just received them today. Here are some more detailed photos.


----------



## AngelaMarie18

Images Continued. 

YSL Tribtoo Authentification. Thanks in advance! (and please excuse my cuticles. lol)


----------



## AngelaMarie18

Too.Many.Shoes said:


> Please help as I had my bid accepted :S
> 
> Dont know if i should cancel or continue.


I haven't had authentification for mine yet, but I must say that the quality looks like mine... I hope they're authentic!  They are lovely.


----------



## Ralli

Please post detailed photos. They're rather difficult to assess otherwise.


----------



## AngelaMarie18

Ralli said:


> Please post detailed photos. They're rather difficult to assess otherwise.


Was this in regard to my photos? I had to re-size my images otherwise they were larger. Thanks!


----------



## Too.Many.Shoes

The ones on ebay are the only photos possible. I could just buy them, wait for them to arrive then take the pictures, and if they are fake I can report it to ebay?.


----------



## shuze

Too.Many.Shoes said:


> The ones on ebay are the only photos possible. I could just buy them, wait for them to arrive then take the pictures, and if they are fake I can report it to ebay?.


No one can make a call off those pictures. Were they even taken by the seller?


----------



## shuze

AngelaMarie18 said:


> Images Continued.
> 
> YSL Tribtoo Authentification. Thanks in advance! (and please excuse my cuticles. lol)


Can I see a better picture of the interior lining? What I see looks OK.


----------



## Jusinit

Hi Ladies,

Can I please have these Rockstuds authenticated? Thank you

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/311111606632?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## shuze

Jusinit said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can I please have these Rockstuds authenticated? Thank you
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/311111606632?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Authentic


----------



## sweetkisses2351

Hi - I just bought these on Poshmark, but I'm not 100% sure they are authentic. They look like an older stamp on the sole. The thing that concerns me is the ink bleeding into the sole, is this normal? They feel like real leather.

Thanks for your time!


----------



## ValentineNicole

sweetkisses2351 said:


> Hi - I just bought these on Poshmark, but I'm not 100% sure they are authentic. They look like an older stamp on the sole. The thing that concerns me is the ink bleeding into the sole, is this normal? They feel like real leather.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your time!




Authentic and polished unprofessionally  that bleeding was caused by the owner repolishing poorly. I've made that mistake lol


----------



## nghi83

Hi Ladies, please give me your opinion on this pairs . I am quiet desperate as the auction is ending soon. Thanks xx

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/705-5...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT&amp;_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Photo for innersole [img=http://s28.postimg.org/8j4xnejix/image.jpg]


----------



## audreylita

nghi83 said:


> Hi Ladies, please give me your opinion on this pairs . I am quiet desperate as the auction is ending soon. Thanks xx
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/705-5...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT&amp;_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Photo for innersole [img=http://s28.postimg.org/8j4xnejix/image.jpg]



I had a pair of LV flats from some years ago that had the same kind of lock configuration on the back of the shoe.  They were annoying beyond belief, the locks moved constantly as I walked so I was always aware of something banging at the back of my foot.  But worse, whenever I wore them with slacks or jeans, the pants would get caught on the lock constantly.  

Mine came from the LV boutique on Fifth Avenue and the lock was much smaller than this one shown.  I'm not commenting on authenticity and will leave that to someone else.  I just wanted you to know that these shoes could be annoying for you when you wear them.


----------



## nghi83

audreylita said:


> I had a pair of LV flats from some years ago that had the same kind of lock configuration on the back of the shoe.  They were annoying beyond belief, the locks moved constantly as I walked so I was always aware of something banging at the back of my foot.  But worse, whenever I wore them with slacks or jeans, the pants would get caught on the lock constantly.
> 
> Mine came from the LV boutique on Fifth Avenue and the lock was much smaller than this one shown.  I'm not commenting on authenticity and will leave that to someone else.  I just wanted you to know that these shoes could be annoying for you when you wear them.



Thanks alot audreylita. I can imagin what you r trying to tell me. But do you think which one more comfortable btw these shoes and Christian louboutin ?


----------



## shuze

The pictures of the LV's are really lacking and I can't even see the full datecode but what I can see looks OK.


----------



## audreylita

nghi83 said:


> Thanks alot audreylita. I can imagin what you r trying to tell me. But do you think which one more comfortable btw these shoes and Christian louboutin ?



I've only ever purchased a few pairs of LV shoes and they were comfy.  I personally find Manolo Blahnik's shoes to be the most comfortable of all the designer shoes, far superior to Louboutin's or Jimmy Choo's.


----------



## BeenBurned

nghi83 said:


> Hi Ladies, please give me your opinion on this pairs . I am quiet desperate as the auction is ending soon. Thanks xx
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/705-53470-19255-0/1?ff3=4&pub=5574635916&toolid=10001&campid=5335828332&customid=&mpre=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com.au%2Fitm%2F331334521700%3FssPageName%3DSTRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT%26amp%3B_trksid%3Dp3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Photo for innersole [img=http://s28.postimg.org/8j4xnejix/image.jpg]





audreylita said:


> I had a pair of LV flats from some years ago that had the same kind of lock configuration on the back of the shoe.  They were annoying beyond belief, the locks moved constantly as I walked so I was always aware of something banging at the back of my foot.  But worse, whenever I wore them with slacks or jeans, the pants would get caught on the lock constantly.
> 
> Mine came from the LV boutique on Fifth Avenue and the lock was much smaller than this one shown.  I'm not commenting on authenticity and will leave that to someone else.  I just wanted you to know that these shoes could be annoying for you when you wear them.





nghi83 said:


> Thanks alot audreylita. I can imagin what you r trying to tell me. But do you think which one more comfortable btw these shoes and Christian louboutin ?


I'm not commenting on authenticity either but pointing out that there might be a problem with the shoes.

She sold them in this listing on August 18:
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Marked-D...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

And it might have been NPB had the seller not left positive feedback for the buyer. It's the most recent feedback that the seller left for others:
http://feedback.ebay.com.au/ws/eBay...userid=flirtyand40&ftab=FeedbackLeftForOthers

It makes me wonder why they were relisted.


----------



## bargainhunter86

Can anyone help me authenticate these Lanvin Sneakers on ebay. The seller says they don't know if they are authenticate. Does anyone know from the photos?

Thanks

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LANVIN-LA...8933?pt=UK_Purses_Wallets&hash=item35dd9112b5


----------



## shuze

bargainhunter86 said:


> Can anyone help me authenticate these Lanvin Sneakers on ebay. The seller says they don't know if they are authenticate. Does anyone know from the photos?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LANVIN-LA...8933?pt=UK_Purses_Wallets&hash=item35dd9112b5


Pictures don't show any detail.


----------



## huangg

help authenticate please 

valentino kitten heels
sell: sweeet_home_alabama 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/331338304769


----------



## shuze

huangg said:


> help authenticate please
> 
> valentino kitten heels
> sell: sweeet_home_alabama
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331338304769


I think the Rockstud's look fine. Wait and see what others have to say. I also think the Choo's that she got negged on are authentic.


----------



## joeylam11

Can someone please help me authenticate these heels? Thanks!

Item: Salvatore Ferragamo Carla Pumps


----------



## shuze

joeylam11 said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate these heels? Thanks!
> 
> Item: Salvatore Ferragamo Carla Pumps


Ferragamos look fine.


----------



## Lovely87

Please authenticate these Tribtoo Slingbacks. Thanks in advance!

BTW are these discontinued? or they just aren't for sale during the f/w season


----------



## shuze

Lovely87 said:


> Please authenticate these Tribtoo Slingbacks. Thanks in advance!
> 
> BTW are these discontinued? or they just aren't for sale during the f/w season


Tribs look fine. No clue on availability.


----------



## infinitybeyond

Does Chanel actually sell these? I've seen a picture of someone wearing a pair similar to these, but in a beige color.
thehunt.insnw.net/app/public/system/zine_images/3740041/hunt/543328fba278fddd20b9fb8039359aed.jpg


----------



## audreylita

infinitybeyond said:


> Does Chanel actually sell these? I've seen a picture of someone wearing a pair similar to these, but in a beige color.
> thehunt.insnw.net/app/public/system/zine_images/3740041/hunt/543328fba278fddd20b9fb8039359aed.jpg



You need to provide a working link.  Thanks.


----------



## infinitybeyond

audreylita said:


> You need to provide a working link.  Thanks.


I apologize. I'm doing this from my I pad. The link should work now.  
https://thehunt.insnw.net/app/public/system/zine_images/3740041/hunt/543328fba278fddd20b9fb8039359aed.jpg


----------



## VictoriaWeexx

Can someone please authenticate these isabel marant Beckett sneakers for me ! Don't want to pay a couple hundred bucks and to find out they are fake! Thank youuu


----------



## VictoriaWeexx

More pics


----------



## VictoriaWeexx

Box


----------



## VictoriaWeexx

Sole


----------



## TriniFlower

Hello,
I am a new member of TPF and this is my very first post.  Please forgive me if I am doing this incorrectly.

I saw some YSL Tribtoos on ebay and was wondering if someone would be able to assist me in authenticating them.  Please see the information for each listing below.

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent TribToo Boa Snakeskin Pump 41 11
Listing Number: 141426322755
Seller: lenkainbe
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/141426322755?lpid=82
Comments: Can you please let me know if this item is authentic?   There is a seam on the side of the toe box that has me confused. Some of the styles for this shoe in the python I have seen with the seam and some I have seen without.  Does anyone know what is correct?

AND

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Tribtoo 105 Suede Lipstick Red Pumps Shoes 41 11
Listing Number: 141437751532
Seller: lenkainbe
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...stick-Red-Pumps-Shoes-41-11-795-/141437751532
Comments: Can someone please authenticate these?

AND LASTLY

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent TribToo Nude Nappa Pumps 41.5 11.
Listing Number: 131317532440
Seller: lenkainbe
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-TribToo-Nude-Nappa-Pumps-41-5-11-5-795-/131317532440
Comments: Can someone please authenticate these?

General question: It has always been my understanding that buyers should be cautious of sellers on ebay that have multiples of the same thing (i.e. 5 pairs of the same black YSL tribtoo but in different sizes). Is this a fair rule to go by?  

Thank you in advance everyone!


----------



## shuze

TriniFlower said:


> Hello,
> I am a new member of TPF and this is my very first post.  Please forgive me if I am doing this incorrectly.
> 
> I saw some YSL Tribtoos on ebay and was wondering if someone would be able to assist me in authenticating them.  Please see the information for each listing below.
> 
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent TribToo Boa Snakeskin Pump 41 11
> Listing Number: 141426322755
> Seller: lenkainbe
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/141426322755?lpid=82
> Comments: Can you please let me know if this item is authentic?   There is a seam on the side of the toe box that has me confused. Some of the styles for this shoe in the python I have seen with the seam and some I have seen without.  Does anyone know what is correct?
> 
> AND
> 
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Tribtoo 105 Suede Lipstick Red Pumps Shoes 41 11
> Listing Number: 141437751532
> Seller: lenkainbe
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...stick-Red-Pumps-Shoes-41-11-795-/141437751532
> Comments: Can someone please authenticate these?
> 
> AND LASTLY
> 
> Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent TribToo Nude Nappa Pumps 41.5 11.
> Listing Number: 131317532440
> Seller: lenkainbe
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-TribToo-Nude-Nappa-Pumps-41-5-11-5-795-/131317532440
> Comments: Can someone please authenticate these?
> 
> General question: It has always been my understanding that buyers should be cautious of sellers on ebay that have multiples of the same thing (i.e. 5 pairs of the same black YSL tribtoo but in different sizes). Is this a fair rule to go by?
> 
> Thank you in advance everyone!


All three pair look fine to me and I personally think it's bull that multiple pairs mean counterfeit especially when the retailer's label is still on the box. There are many resellers who hit the various last calls of the high end majors to clear out goodies for resale. You have to go seller by seller and judge by the product itself and in this case all the YSL's look good to me but see if others post too.


----------



## VictoriaWeexx

shuze said:


> All three pair look fine to me and I personally think it's bull that multiple pairs mean counterfeit especially when the retailer's label is still on the box. There are many resellers who hit the various last calls of the high end majors to clear out goodies for resale. You have to go seller by seller and judge by the product itself and in this case all the YSL's look good to me but see if others post too.
> 
> 
> Can Shulz Or someone please authenticate my isabel marant sneakers??


----------



## VictoriaWeexx

Can you please reply to my posts, many thanks in advance


----------



## TriniFlower

shuze said:


> All three pair look fine to me and I personally think it's bull that multiple pairs mean counterfeit especially when the retailer's label is still on the box. There are many resellers who hit the various last calls of the high end majors to clear out goodies for resale. You have to go seller by seller and judge by the product itself and in this case all the YSL's look good to me but see if others post too.


Shuze, Thank you for your quick response - it's much appreciated. Also thanks for the insight on my last question about sellers listing multiples of the same item. Your explanation make perfect sense.


----------



## shuze

VictoriaWeexx said:


> Can you please reply to my posts, many thanks in advance


Sadly there seem to be very few of us that post on footwear. I don't comment on sneaks/athletically inspired footwear beside which I have no experience whatsoever with IM having never even picked up a shoe. Sorry I can't help and I agree it's frustrating that rarely does anyone  beside Audreylita and myself comment here as surely others are reading these posts and someone must own IM sneaks and can offer an opinion. There's always the option to use a professional service.


----------



## shuze

VictoriaWeexx said:


> shuze said:
> 
> 
> 
> All three pair look fine to me and I personally think it's bull that multiple pairs mean counterfeit especially when the retailer's label is still on the box. There are many resellers who hit the various last calls of the high end majors to clear out goodies for resale. You have to go seller by seller and judge by the product itself and in this case all the YSL's look good to me but see if others post too.
> 
> 
> Can Shulz Or someone please authenticate my isabel marant sneakers??
> 
> 
> 
> On the IM sneaks just check to see if they are leather lined. If you cannot tell the difference between leather lining and synthetic lining take them to your local shoemaker and ask. If they are leather lined I would assume that they are authentic as the counterfeits will all be synthetically lined. To the best of my knowledge there are no leather lined counterfeits of luxury sneakers.
Click to expand...


----------



## audreylita

If someone can reproduce a counterfeit pair of shoes, they can certainly dummy up a cardboard box or a receipt.  Many counterfeiters will purchase legit boxes or make a xerox of someone's real sales receipt and these should never be used in authenticating the actual item in question.

Detailed pictures of a shoe are key in helping us to make determinations of authenticity of an item.  Frankly, pictures of a box for me are useless.


----------



## BeenBurned

audreylita said:


> If someone can reproduce a counterfeit pair of shoes, they can certainly dummy up a cardboard box or a receipt.  Many counterfeiters will purchase legit boxes or make a xerox of someone's real sales receipt and these should never be used in authenticating the actual item in question.
> 
> Detailed pictures of a shoe are key in helping us to make determinations of authenticity of an item.  Frankly, pictures of a box for me are useless.


+1! 

This is precisely why ebay has the "prohibited accessories" policy where boxes, tissue, paperwork, etc aren't allowed to be sold without the item they originally came with. 

I can't tell you how many times I've seen counterfeit items posted with authentic props, presumably to "prove" authenticity of the fake.


BTW, I've also seen fake props shown with authentic items.


----------



## shuze

BeenBurned said:


> +1!
> 
> This is precisely why ebay has the "prohibited accessories" policy where boxes, tissue, paperwork, etc aren't allowed to be sold without the item they originally came with.
> 
> I can't tell you how many times I've seen counterfeit items posted with authentic props, presumably to "prove" authenticity of the fake.
> 
> 
> BTW, I've also seen fake props shown with authentic items.


Agree with you both!


----------



## TriniFlower

It's me again, the newbie.  Sorry for bombarding you all with questions about the YSL Tribtoo.  I purchased a black slingback in the 80 height from NM quite some time ago and quite honestly, this is the most comfortable heel in my closet.  The only ones I can find in the store right now (in my size) are the patent leather ones (in red and in black).  I have tried them on and they are so tight on my feet (one of the evils of having wide feet).  I am desperately trying to find other (non patent leather) pairs.

This being said, can someone pretty please have a look at these and help me authenticate them?

Item:  AUTHENTIC YSL SAINT LAURENT PARIS TRIBTOO TRIBUTE TWO 105 RED PLATFORM PUMP/41.5
Listing: 291242594842
Seller: Slinger04
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y...94842?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item43cf69521a 

AND

Item: Yves Saint Laurent 11.5 41.5 Tribtoo Metallic Silver Leather Platform Pump Shoes
Listing:  381010784763
Seller:  lookatyou*
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...84763?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item58b60331fb

General question: Why do some of the YSL Tribtoos have a sole that matches the color of the shoes and some don't?  In the two authentication requests above, the red ones have a black sole, but the silver ones have a silver sole - Why?  Does it depend on the material the shoe is made of (patent leather, nappa leather, etc)?

Thank you all again!!!!!


----------



## shuze

TriniFlower said:


> It's me again, the newbie.  Sorry for bombarding you all with questions about the YSL Tribtoo.  I purchased a black slingback in the 80 height from NM quite some time ago and quite honestly, this is the most comfortable heel in my closet.  The only ones I can find in the store right now (in my size) are the patent leather ones (in red and in black).  I have tried them on and they are so tight on my feet (one of the evils of having wide feet).  I am desperately trying to find other (non patent leather) pairs.
> 
> This being said, can someone pretty please have a look at these and help me authenticate them?
> 
> Item:  AUTHENTIC YSL SAINT LAURENT PARIS TRIBTOO TRIBUTE TWO 105 RED PLATFORM PUMP/41.5
> Listing: 291242594842
> Seller: Slinger04
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Y...94842?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item43cf69521a
> 
> AND
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent 11.5 41.5 Tribtoo Metallic Silver Leather Platform Pump Shoes
> Listing:  381010784763
> Seller:  lookatyou*
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...84763?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item58b60331fb
> 
> General question: Why do some of the YSL Tribtoos have a sole that matches the color of the shoes and some don't?  In the two authentication requests above, the red ones have a black sole, but the silver ones have a silver sole - Why?  Does it depend on the material the shoe is made of (patent leather, nappa leather, etc)?
> 
> Thank you all again!!!!!


The red are fine and I think the silver are too although the pictures stink but I can see enough to not see any "red flags" and the seller is a definite reseller of luxury labels with good feedback so I think you can safely purchase them if you want them. If so, you may want to post your own pictures later. No idea why there is color variance on soling. It could be due to numerous reasons, the most likely being that the shoes were made in different production lots and timeframes. Soling can also vary with the factory and without knowing it as fact, it would not surprise me to know that YSL is contracted in more than one factory as many lines are, including Blahnik.


----------



## shuze

Another thought for soling differences could be the fact that "metallic" is usually considered "occasion" and they may have glitzed up the soling for "evening". It's really irrelevant-don't worry about it.  

There was recently a discussion about a Ferragamo with black soling which was questioned to be counterfeit as Ferragamo usually does use natural soling except that they do occasionally use black soling and the pair in question was definitely authentic. Glad no one reported those.


----------



## shuze

Trini

If you want patent you may have to go up 1/2 size and put an insole in them as you're right, patent doesn't have the give of regular leather. On the other hand you can also use a shoe stretch spray and do try on multiple pairs as the upper is cut out and one guy may cut right on the line, another cuts a bit over, etc. so even in the same size and the same material there can easily be some size variance. I find that to be true all the time with my own purchases. Here's a crazy story on sizing. I had a favorite shoe that I loved enough to go back and buy a second pair "to put away". Expensive couture label made in Italy. One bunion surgery later and they're too small on me which broke my heart. I did go up 1/2 size since the surgery so I've lost a lot of my shoes but I was sick about these. Never tried on the second pair. I've had them for at least 5 years in my closet. Just pulled them out and I'm thrilled. They fit perfectly, they're definitely bigger than the 1st pair which I can no longer wear and they're the same size.


----------



## ns37

Hi all...

I'm new to this forum, but I desperately would like some help from anyone who has owned a pair of Isabel Marant Bobby sneakers or knows a lot about Isabel Marant shoes?

I recently purchased from Far Fetched for the first time, and was a bit hesitant but seemed like a legit website. I also have checked extensively online of pictures of what real isabel marant shoes would look like, logo and boxing etc. So when I received my purchase I was a bit surprised with the box and most importantly the logo of the Isabel Marant box itself? Also I noticed the "made in portugal" was a bit further above the barcode, compared to other authentic pictures I have seen online. I am aware that brands may vary a little in the stickers put on boxes, but just something else I noticed.

I have attached the pictures, but the logo is in a different font, which apparently is a tell tale sign.. and the box is some flimsy box with just a normal lid, whereas others I have seen have a black material pull tab with a magnet behind the lid? if that makes sense? 

http://imgur.com/UXar2C8,1TnFv1M,tGYSkW9,ZqbT1uJ,EH6n9j7
http://imgur.com/UXar2C8,1TnFv1M,tGYSkW9,ZqbT1uJ,EH6n9j7#1
http://imgur.com/UXar2C8,1TnFv1M,tGYSkW9,ZqbT1uJ,EH6n9j7#2


and even in the actual shoes inside the logo is a different font? It also has "etoile" written after Isabel Marant but all other bobby shoes do not have this?

http://imgur.com/UXar2C8,1TnFv1M,tGYSkW9,ZqbT1uJ,EH6n9j7#3

The actual shoes themselves look authentic apart from the logo being in a different font and also "etoile" added to the end.


I have spoken to someone at far fetch and they have contacted the seller in italy, and they have sent me a picture of their "invoice" i suppose or supply invoice from isabel marant with my shoes in this list.
(picture added) 

http://imgur.com/UXar2C8,1TnFv1M,tGYSkW9,ZqbT1uJ,EH6n9j7#4

I have read this thread and I am aware of those who do not believe that the box is worth mentioning, however this was the first thing I saw and then the logo inside the actual shoes. I thought perhaps even if the box is not the original as long as the shoes are, I would be okay with it, but even the inside seems fake.

I'm not 100% sold on this, and I am a bit lost as to what to do... I thought that the italian sellers showing me this invoice might add some peace of mind, but it's still bugging me.. something doesn't seem right.

If someone could shed some light on whether they think that this is a authentic Isabel Marant Shoes I would greatly appreciate it!!!

Thank you for your time!!!


----------



## TriniFlower

shuze said:


> Another thought for soling differences could be the fact that "metallic" is usually considered "occasion" and they may have glitzed up the soling for "evening". It's really irrelevant-don't worry about it.
> 
> There was recently a discussion about a Ferragamo with black soling which was questioned to be counterfeit as Ferragamo usually does use natural soling except that they do occasionally use black soling and the pair in question was definitely authentic. Glad no one reported those.


I didn't even think about the fact that they are probably considered occasion shoes - makes sense.  Thank you again for your insight


----------



## misspanda88

Hi dear,

Need help authenticating the YSL tribute shoes

Offered by my closed friend so I feel bad to ask her about the authenticity but I really hope you can help me with it because the stamp sole is different from what I see in the boutique.


http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/1024x768q90/540/Ms0BWw.jpg
http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/1024x768q90/673/lSgr7u.jpg
http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/1024x768q90/910/337yEi.jpg
http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/1024x768q90/746/FpdbY5.jpg
http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/1024x768q90/909/LcFw9P.jpg

Hope to hear from the experts soon, TIA


----------



## TriniFlower

shuze said:


> Trini
> 
> If you want patent you may have to go up 1/2 size and put an insole in them as you're right, patent doesn't have the give of regular leather. On the other hand you can also use a shoe stretch spray and do try on multiple pairs as the upper is cut out and one guy may cut right on the line, another cuts a bit over, etc. so even in the same size and the same material there can easily be some size variance. I find that to be true all the time with my own purchases. Here's a crazy story on sizing. I had a favorite shoe that I loved enough to go back and buy a second pair "to put away". Expensive couture label made in Italy. One bunion surgery later and they're too small on me which broke my heart. I did go up 1/2 size since the surgery so I've lost a lot of my shoes but I was sick about these. Never tried on the second pair. I've had them for at least 5 years in my closet. Just pulled them out and I'm thrilled. They fit perfectly, they're definitely bigger than the 1st pair which I can no longer wear and they're the same size.


Ugh, I really did think about sizing up BUT I'm already in such a huge size. Honestly, I wear a US size 10 but have to size up to a 41.5 in CLs and YSLs. I hate that!!!  Also, I didn't know that patent leather shoes could be stretched. 

So strange about the fit difference between the two shoes you purchased. I'm glad you purchased the second pair though. I'm sure you were ecstatic when you tried them on and they fit! Major WIN for you 

Thanks again for helping me authenticate and for all of your insight - YOU ROCK!! :urock:


----------



## TriniFlower

shuze said:


> The red are fine and I think the silver are too although the pictures stink but I can see enough to not see any "red flags" and the seller is a definite reseller of luxury labels with good feedback so I think you can safely purchase them if you want them. If so, you may want to post your own pictures later. No idea why there is color variance on soling. It could be due to numerous reasons, the most likely being that the shoes were made in different production lots and timeframes. Soling can also vary with the factory and without knowing it as fact, it would not surprise me to know that YSL is contracted in more than one factory as many lines are, including Blahnik.


Thanks Shuze! I purchased the red ones today. I'm super excited to receive them!!!


----------



## shuze

TriniFlower said:


> Ugh, I really did think about sizing up BUT I'm already in such a huge size. Honestly, I wear a US size 10 but have to size up to a 41.5 in CLs and YSLs. I hate that!!!  Also, I didn't know that patent leather shoes could be stretched.
> 
> So strange about the fit difference between the two shoes you purchased. I'm glad you purchased the second pair though. I'm sure you were ecstatic when you tried them on and they fit! Major WIN for you
> 
> Thanks again for helping me authenticate and for all of your insight - YOU ROCK!! :urock:


Enjoy them-love the red. Really was crazy on my own experience with two pair in the same size. They're Dior. They really are a half size different in fit and they're both the same size. Anyway point is just that there frequently is some variance between two pair in the same size although in my case the difference was way more then it should have been which in this case worked in my favor.

As far as stretching patent goes, it definitely can be stretched but will never stretch as much as an "unplasticized"  skin.


----------



## shuze

TriniFlower said:


> Ugh, I really did think about sizing up BUT I'm already in such a huge size. Honestly, I wear a US size 10 but have to size up to a 41.5 in CLs and YSLs. I hate that!!!  Also, I didn't know that patent leather shoes could be stretched.
> 
> So strange about the fit difference between the two shoes you purchased. I'm glad you purchased the second pair though. I'm sure you were ecstatic when you tried them on and they fit! Major WIN for you
> 
> Thanks again for helping me authenticate and for all of your insight - YOU ROCK!! :urock:


Wait for others but I really think those Trib sandals look OK. I'd like to see a cleaner picture of the shoe on it's side as well as a clear picture of the wrapping on the platform in the front.Even that picture of the sole stamp isn't really crisp. I have never seen a YSL knock that had clean wrapping on the platform and the back of the heel and although these pictures aren't terrific I don't see any problems. I certainly look at stamping but I never put as much weight on that as I do on the overall construction of the shoe as stamping can and does change with factory changes and most of these guys use multiple factories. Look at all the sole stamp changes on Blahnik. The font has changed, the dots which designate the specific factory have been added, etc. In my book it's a lot more important to look at how the shoe is made.


----------



## shuze

TriniFlower said:


> Ugh, I really did think about sizing up BUT I'm already in such a huge size. Honestly, I wear a US size 10 but have to size up to a 41.5 in CLs and YSLs. I hate that!!!  Also, I didn't know that patent leather shoes could be stretched.
> 
> So strange about the fit difference between the two shoes you purchased. I'm glad you purchased the second pair though. I'm sure you were ecstatic when you tried them on and they fit! Major WIN for you
> 
> Thanks again for helping me authenticate and for all of your insight - YOU ROCK!! :urock:


Forgot to add-don't even think about the size on the shoe-who cares-it's just a number. Buy the size that fits and remember that sizing is just a gauge of where to begin.


----------



## misspanda88

Hi dearest Shuze,

Wondering of what you think of the YSL tribute shoes that I uploaded above?

So sorry for asking again coz I'm desperately looking for explanation, been a silent reader since May but this is my first few posts so sorry for the amateurism 

TIA


----------



## shuze

misspanda88 said:


> Hi dearest Shuze,
> 
> Wondering of what you think of the YSL tribute shoes that I uploaded above?
> 
> So sorry for asking again coz I'm desperately looking for explanation, been a silent reader since May but this is my first few posts so sorry for the amateurism
> 
> TIA


I did reply LOL but replied on the wrong poster-sorry 'bout that. Here's the copy:

Wait for others but I really think those Trib sandals look OK. I'd like to see a cleaner picture of the shoe on it's side as well as a clear picture of the wrapping on the platform in the front.Even that picture of the sole stamp isn't really crisp. I have never seen a YSL knock that had clean wrapping on the platform and the back of the heel and although these pictures aren't terrific I don't see any problems. I certainly look at stamping but I never put as much weight on that as I do on the overall construction of the shoe as stamping can and does change with factory changes and most of these guys use multiple factories. Look at all the sole stamp changes on Blahnik. The font has changed, the dots which designate the specific factory have been added, etc. In my book it's a lot more important to look at how the shoe is made.


----------



## misspanda88

Thx u so much shuze,

Will post it tomorrowww &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Hi to all,

Just purchased these Isabel marant pony over basket benett in anthracite and wanted to be sure they were ineed authentic. If I need to take more detailed pictures,please let me know. I will happily take them! Pictures can be seen here:

http://www.yogile.com/fjekygmn#41s

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## margotlily

Hello, first time here but saw a listing for a manolo shoe and thought I'd see if anyone would know before placing an offer/buying them

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Runway-MANOLO-BLAHNIK-Tri-Color-Metallic-DOrsay-Peeptoe-Pump-38-Retail-680-/301351107969?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4629ecfd81

I have a few pairs of Manolos (all bought for Harrods and Liberty in London) and what bothers me here is the lack of "handmade in Italy" on the sole (all of my pairs have it)

Anyone see anything else that could be a red flag? Thank you muchly!


----------



## shuze

margotlily said:


> Hello, first time here but saw a listing for a manolo shoe and thought I'd see if anyone would know before placing an offer/buying them
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Runway-MANOLO-BLAHNIK-Tri-Color-Metallic-DOrsay-Peeptoe-Pump-38-Retail-680-/301351107969?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4629ecfd81
> 
> I have a few pairs of Manolos (all bought for Harrods and Liberty in London) and what bothers me here is the lack of "handmade in Italy" on the sole (all of my pairs have it)
> 
> Anyone see anything else that could be a red flag? Thank you muchly!


Really terrible pictures showing little detail but I don't see any obvious red flags.Don't worry about the sole stamping as MB has used numerous variations in the stamping. Wait for Audreylita to post as she wears the label and I don't.


----------



## audreylita

margotlily said:


> Hello, first time here but saw a listing for a manolo shoe and thought I'd see if anyone would know before placing an offer/buying them
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Runway-MANOLO-BLAHNIK-Tri-Color-Metallic-DOrsay-Peeptoe-Pump-38-Retail-680-/301351107969?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4629ecfd81
> 
> I have a few pairs of Manolos (all bought for Harrods and Liberty in London) and what bothers me here is the lack of "handmade in Italy" on the sole (all of my pairs have it)
> 
> Anyone see anything else that could be a red flag? Thank you muchly!



Pictures really don't show necessary detail including stamping on sole, label in innersole and the inside of the heel which should have a piece of elastic which is standard in all shoes of this cut.

More pictures would be ideal but seeing the auction is closing soon, see if you can find out if there is in fact that elastic in the heel which is critical in keeping a shoe of this nature on your foot.  Likely the shoe would be authentic if it's there.


----------



## margotlily

Thank you both. Looking more carefully at the pictures this morning (it was late last night for me!) it seems one of them is (badly) photoshopped, and from zooming into the detail of the last pic, it does not seem to have an elastic, which indeed it should have! I'd rather pass than buy a fake and then go through the pain of getting my money back!


----------



## audreylita

margotlily said:


> Thank you both. Looking more carefully at the pictures this morning (it was late last night for me!) it seems one of them is (badly) photoshopped, and from zooming into the detail of the last pic, it does not seem to have an elastic, which indeed it should have! I'd rather pass than buy a fake and then go through the pain of getting my money back!



Seriously.  Photoshopping anything you have for sale on e-bay is just asking for negative feedback, whether the item is real or fake.  Good call on your part.


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> Seriously.  Photoshopping anything you have for sale on e-bay is just asking for negative feedback, whether the item is real or fake.  Good call on your part.


Agree!


----------



## envirochick

Hello All,

Wondering if I could get an opinion on these Manolo Blahniks.  I own a few pairs and see some differences in these, including "handmande in italy" not lowercase and the stitching on one of the inside labels looks crooked and much less than perfect.  Let me know if you need more photos.  Appreciate your help!


----------



## audreylita

envirochick said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Wondering if I could get an opinion on these Manolo Blahniks.  I own a few pairs and see some differences in these, including "handmande in italy" not lowercase and the stitching on one of the inside labels looks crooked and much less than perfect.  Let me know if you need more photos.  Appreciate your help!



Given the few pictures you've given they appear to be authentic.  The stamps on my vintage MB's are consistently inconsistent with the markings.  I assume these are vintage given the wide heel.


----------



## aujessie

Can anyone tell me if these are real? Thanks so much!


----------



## envirochick

audreylita said:


> Given the few pictures you've given they appear to be authentic.  The stamps on my vintage MB's are consistently inconsistent with the markings.  I assume these are vintage given the wide heel.


Audreylita,

Yes, I would also think they are not from anytime recent.  I purchased them used, of course, but the seller is reputable. I bought them for casual, everyday wear.  I liked the lower heel height.  Happy to provide more pics if it would be helpful.  I was limited to 4 pics.   The quality of the shoe itself seems very good.  The leather is high quality, the hardware also.   The markings and tags just seemed of lesser quality than my other Manolo's and the heels themselves are sort of curved in (not a straight blocky heel, but curvature on the inside of the stiletto), which I've never seen before.  Thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## shuze

envirochick said:


> Audreylita,
> 
> Yes, I would also think they are not from anytime recent.  I purchased them used, of course, but the seller is reputable. I bought them for casual, everyday wear.  I liked the lower heel height.  Happy to provide more pics if it would be helpful.  I was limited to 4 pics.   The quality of the shoe itself seems very good.  The leather is high quality, the hardware also.   The markings and tags just seemed of lesser quality than my other Manolo's and the heels themselves are sort of curved in (not a straight blocky heel, but curvature on the inside of the stiletto), which I've never seen before.  Thanks in advance for your reply.


Agree vintage and genuine.


----------



## shuze

aujessie said:


> Can anyone tell me if these are real? Thanks so much!


I need to see more on the Burch. Please post the heal stamp on the insole, the made in stamp above the little toe and the sole.


----------



## audreylita

envirochick said:


> Audreylita,
> 
> Yes, I would also think they are not from anytime recent.  I purchased them used, of course, but the seller is reputable. I bought them for casual, everyday wear.  I liked the lower heel height.  Happy to provide more pics if it would be helpful.  I was limited to 4 pics.   The quality of the shoe itself seems very good.  The leather is high quality, the hardware also.   The markings and tags just seemed of lesser quality than my other Manolo's and the heels themselves are sort of curved in (not a straight blocky heel, but curvature on the inside of the stiletto), which I've never seen before.  Thanks in advance for your reply.



You can post more than 4 photos at a time, you're just limited to uploading 4 at a time but you can do that as many times as you need to.


----------



## aujessie

I only have this other photo of the TB flats from the listing.


----------



## envirochick

shuze said:


> Agree vintage and genuine.



Just wanted to say Thanks! to you and Audreylita for your help.   Much appreciated.


----------



## shuze

aujessie said:


> I only have this other photo of the TB flats from the listing.


Tough without good pictures but soling looks OK. I own a ton of them so if you buy them from somewhere returnable I'll be able to tell you if they're authentic if you post new pictures. I don't see any red flags, but again, I don't see much.


----------



## aujessie

Thanks! I will post more pics when I receive them. Seller is pretty reputable and stands by authenticity. I have never seen a colored gold logo like that. Have you? That was the only thing that threw me off. The stitching and soles are consistent with authentic TB flats. Would you think these are the Revas if they are?


----------



## shuze

Yes, it's a Reva IMO since it's still that same pattern although I don't know if TB gave it a new name with that ornament.


----------



## aujessie

I finally found what these TB flats are called. They are the Reva stingray (coconut brown) flats! Authentic!! What a relief!!


----------



## shuze

Reva stingray makes perfect sense.


----------



## TriniFlower

Hello,

Can someone please help me authenticate the following?

Item: YSL TRIBTOO PATENT LEATHER PUMP HIGH HEELS 41.5 11.5 MINT CONDITION
Listing Number: 171421351045
Seller: missilli8
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/171421351045?lpid=82

AND

Item: YSL Black TRIBTOO LEATHER PUMPS 41/10.5 NWD $895
Listing Number: 290974964837
Seller: ogbaru
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/290974964837?lpid=82

AND LASTLY THIS

Item: YSL Yves Saint Laurent TribToo Boa Snakeskin Pump 41.5
Listing Number: 131314627101
Seller: lenkainbe
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-TribToo-Boa-Snakeskin-Pump-41-5-/131314627101

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## blueskyy010

Hi everyone, 

I am new to the purse forum and would like the YSL experts to authenticate this pair of tribute sandals. I purchased these on EBAY and have not worn them in public yet because I'm unsure if they are authentic.  The bottom soles state "CUIR VERITABLE", which I don't see in other YSL tributes. Here are some pics I took. Thanks in advance


----------



## TriniFlower

Can someone please help me authenticate the following?

Listing: YSL Brown Tribtoo Pump Sz 42 and 41.5
Item Number: 201181003892
Seller: biwomewa
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Brown-Tribtoo-Pump-Sz-42-and-41-5-/201181003892?_trksid=p2054897.l4275
Comments: This  listing they have a 41.5 size and a 42 size.  I am looking at the 41.5 size

AND

Listing: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT TRIBTOO BLACK LEATHER PLATFORM PUMP SHOES 41/11
Item Number: 131323007545
Seller: cafee06
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/131323007545?lpid=82
Comments: Click of the full description right under the pic and scroll down for more pics 

Thanks a bunch in advance!!!


----------



## shuze

blueskyy010 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to the purse forum and would like the YSL experts to authenticate this pair of tribute sandals. I purchased these on EBAY and have not worn them in public yet because I'm unsure if they are authentic.  The bottom soles state "CUIR VERITABLE", which I don't see in other YSL tributes. Here are some pics I took. Thanks in advance


They're fine IMO.


----------



## shuze

TriniFlower said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate the following?
> 
> Listing: YSL Brown Tribtoo Pump Sz 42 and 41.5
> Item Number: 201181003892
> Seller: biwomewa
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Brown-Tribtoo-Pump-Sz-42-and-41-5-/201181003892?_trksid=p2054897.l4275
> Comments: This  listing they have a 41.5 size and a 42 size.  I am looking at the 41.5 size
> 
> AND
> 
> Listing: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT TRIBTOO BLACK LEATHER PLATFORM PUMP SHOES 41/11
> Item Number: 131323007545
> Seller: cafee06
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/131323007545?lpid=82
> Comments: Click of the full description right under the pic and scroll down for more pics
> 
> Thanks a bunch in advance!!!


Both look OK to me.


----------



## CLMaryJane

Sorry I'm not sure if this is the best place to post this (I'm new here!) but I have a pair of Giuseppe Zanotti blue suede heels, and I'm trying to sell them. I haven't had much luck on ebay, as I'm a new seller. Can anyone recommend a good place to sell them? Thanks


----------



## Dorudon

Hello!

I would like to buy my first pair of Valentino Rockstud. Unfortunately I only have one picture of the shoes so far. Can anyone please tell me if they are authentic (if it is even possible with just one picture).

Many thanks for you help!


----------



## shuze

Dorudon said:


> Hello!
> 
> I would like to buy my first pair of Valentino Rockstud. Unfortunately I only have one picture of the shoes so far. Can anyone please tell me if they are authentic (if it is even possible with just one picture).
> 
> Many thanks for you help!


No one should give an opinion off one picture that shows no detail. Sorry.


----------



## Dorudon

shuze said:


> No one should give an opinion off one picture that shows no detail. Sorry.



Thank you for your answer.

I asked the seller to send me a more detailed picture. But he refused. I have the feeling there is a reason for that. 

Won't buy the shoes then. Feels too risky.

Thanks anyway!


----------



## shuze

Dorudon said:


> Thank you for your answer.
> 
> I asked the seller to send me a more detailed picture. But he refused. I have the feeling there is a reason for that.
> 
> Won't buy the shoes then. Feels too risky.
> 
> Thanks anyway!


I come from the school that any seller who refuses to accommodate a potential buyer on a* reasonable* request deserves a fast back button but that's JMO.


----------



## Yorkierescue

I bought these from a seller on eBay. They're supposed to be tory burch miller. 
1) the shoes arrived from China
2) they had a plastic odor to them
3) the box had defects in the artwork (subtle but noticeable)
4) the logo stamp isn't that prominent on the heel
The seller says I can send back, but I'd rather toss them. I don't want someone else to be duped. Can someone verify their authenticity?
I'm in the middle of a case with Ebay
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...89246?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a981f44de


----------



## audreylita

Yorkierescue said:


> I bought these from a seller on eBay. They're supposed to be tory burch miller.
> 1) the shoes arrived from China
> 2) they had a plastic odor to them
> 3) the box had defects in the artwork (subtle but noticeable)
> 4) the logo stamp isn't that prominent on the heel
> The seller says I can send back, but I'd rather toss them. I don't want someone else to be duped. Can someone verify their authenticity?
> I'm in the middle of a case with Ebay
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...89246?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a981f44de



I'm unfamiliar with Tory Burch but you should send them back and insist the seller reimburse you for your shipping costs as well, although that really shouldn't be that much.  $100 is not chump change and I personally wouldn't throw a hundred dollar bill in the trash.

There are a few sellers on e-bay who seem to be selling this exact shoe.  There seem to be lots around and I don't know what that means.  

If this shoe is supposed to be leather and smells like plastic, then you probably do have a problem.


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> I'm unfamiliar with Tory Burch but you should send them back and insist the seller reimburse you for your shipping costs as well, although that really shouldn't be that much.  $100 is not chump change and I personally wouldn't throw a hundred dollar bill in the trash.
> 
> There are a few sellers on e-bay who seem to be selling this exact shoe.  There seem to be lots around and I don't know what that means.
> 
> If this shoe is supposed to be leather and smells like plastic, then you probably do have a problem.


With complete respect, I think I disagree about sending them back. I think they're probably counterfeit but without clear detailed pictures of all interior stamping and soling I don't want to make that call but the heel stamp sure looks shallow from what I can see,. If you can supply better pictures please do so and then if I
or others can definitely call fake you should go to ebay and tell them that the shoes are counterfeit according to  tPF and if that's not good enough you can go to authenticate4u and get a professional authentication. Tell them that you should not have to pay international shipping to return a counterfeit but I for one can't make that call without more pictures.


----------



## khakiway

http://img01.moonbbs.com/data/attachment/album/201410/28/173408t36yutc0t37qt5zb.jpg
http://img01.moonbbs.com/data/attachment/album/201410/28/173407tyu4unoyordrnnoo.jpg
http://img01.moonbbs.com/data/attachment/album/201410/28/173409t0sejqdq11z4ezqr.jpg

img01.moonbbs.com/data/attachment/album/201410/28/173409xg9wlt1jhurasay1.jpg
Got these from Century 21, did some researches online, it seems like all other come with black heel tips...but mine are beige.
the crystals are purple-ish instead of clear
Also the prints on the soles arent even straight....
Could someone please tell if these are fake or authentic???


And this is the link to their page http://www.c21stores.com/39adsw/manolo-blahnik-blue-hangisi-satin-pumps


----------



## audreylita

khakiway said:


> http://img01.moonbbs.com/data/attachment/album/201410/28/173408t36yutc0t37qt5zb.jpg
> http://img01.moonbbs.com/data/attachment/album/201410/28/173407tyu4unoyordrnnoo.jpg
> http://img01.moonbbs.com/data/attachment/album/201410/28/173409t0sejqdq11z4ezqr.jpg
> 
> img01.moonbbs.com/data/attachment/album/201410/28/173409xg9wlt1jhurasay1.jpg
> Got these from Century 21, did some researches online, it seems like all other come with black heel tips...but mine are beige.
> the crystals are purple-ish instead of clear
> Also the prints on the soles arent even straight....
> Could someone please tell if these are fake or authentic???
> 
> 
> And this is the link to their page http://www.c21stores.com/39adsw/manolo-blahnik-blue-hangisi-satin-pumps



Authentic.  Century 21 is a reputable retail store.


----------



## khakiway

audreylita said:


> Authentic.  Century 21 is a reputable retail store.


But they look different from those one from NM,SAKS...


----------



## audreylita

khakiway said:


> But they look different from those one from NM,SAKS...



How?


----------



## khakiway

audreylita said:


> How?


like i said " it seems like all other come with black heel tips...but mine are beige.
the crystals are purple-ish instead of clear
Also the prints on the soles arent even straight...."


----------



## audreylita

khakiway said:


> like i said " it seems like all other come with black heel tips...but mine are beige.
> the crystals are purple-ish instead of clear
> Also the prints on the soles arent even straight...."



If you think they're not authentic then you should just return them.  

I've personally been shopping at Century 21 for ages and have never experienced them selling counterfeit anything.  They'd be foolish to risk their reputation by doing so but if your gut isn't comfortable then you should return them.

Manolo's shoes are all hand made so there are always variations in detail.  The crystals come in clear and darker colors, his hangisi line is very popular and he continues to make new variations on this shoe each season.


----------



## shuze

I leave this to Audreylita as she's the Manolo expert but I will also confirm that C21 sells authentic goods and here's how they work. They buy several ways. The first is that they buy overcuts from various labels. Designer shoes are made up to order but anyone who makes goods to order will still receive cancellations from their accounts for any number of reasons-the item is late and the store doesn't care enough about it so they won't give an extension, the store is overbought budget wise and wants to get out of something to open up dollars, etc. Bottom line is that the manufacturer has goods that they're stuck with and don't want to own. In comes C21 and they'll take those goods "at a price" which they pass on to the customer.

Another way that discounters like C21 get their goods is by direct makeup which I'm sure is what they're doing with Blahnik. The orders are big enough that they'll take a bite and give C21 a lower price than the usual price that the shoe is wholesaled at.. They may "vary" the goods a little bit so that they don't tick off their straight luxury major clients-the usual retailers of Blahnik. A heel lift could be a different color, embellishment could vary slightly, etc.-exactly what you're describing khakiway. If the company uses multiple factories the order may not be given to the primary factory etc. Anyway, that's my theory and I'm sticking to it but I agree with Audreylita that if you're not happy with them and suspect that they're fake you'll never enjoy them and should return them.


----------



## shuze

I'll also bet that he's using a past season variation.


----------



## Lani86

Since winter time is coming I recently made a couple of boot purchases however these last two I am uncertain of their authenticity as I am not familiar with either model. I included some pictures and hope someone will be able to give me insight in whether or not these are authentic and also possibly a model name? Thanks a lot! First model is Aquatalia (not sure what model this is? Might be an old model), second one is Stuart Weitzman(never seen a bottom like this with SW before).

http://i.imgur.com/U5uW8aB.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/zgPwbe9.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/G5idMf6.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/M5rFS1o.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/DaxfeLz.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/npjQ4a1.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/Um2b8rv.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/2boqXBF.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/VCrpNQs.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/o6FG06B.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/V5xjeFb.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/Wpzvprl.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/vKjijn1.jpg


----------



## shuze

Lani86 said:


> Since winter time is coming I recently made a couple of boot purchases however these last two I am uncertain of their authenticity as I am not familiar with either model. I included some pictures and hope someone will be able to give me insight in whether or not these are authentic and also possibly a model name? Thanks a lot! First model is Aquatalia (not sure what model this is? Might be an old model), second one is Stuart Weitzman(never seen a bottom like this with SW before).
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/U5uW8aB.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/zgPwbe9.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/G5idMf6.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/M5rFS1o.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/DaxfeLz.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/npjQ4a1.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/Um2b8rv.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/2boqXBF.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/VCrpNQs.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/o6FG06B.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/V5xjeFb.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/Wpzvprl.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/vKjijn1.jpg


Both are authentic. No idea of style name.


----------



## meandmyluxury

Hi! Can anyone help authenticate this for me please:

Name: Chanel Espadrille
Item #: 221585897459
Seller: dresslady88
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221585897459?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true

All help is very much appreciated.  Thank you very much


----------



## clothingguru

Just to confirm as a final check if any of you ladies can let me know if these are fake?


Name: Valentino Rockstud Heels 4"
Item: 301368796334
Seller: fedex8989 
Website: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301368796334?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT 


Thank you in advance!


----------



## shuze

meandmyluxury said:


> Hi! Can anyone help authenticate this for me please:
> 
> Name: Chanel Espadrille
> Item #: 221585897459
> Seller: dresslady88
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221585897459?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true
> 
> All help is very much appreciated.  Thank you very much


The Chanel espadrilles look good to me but I don't know their espadrilles specifically.


----------



## shuze

clothingguru said:


> Just to confirm as a final check if any of you ladies can let me know if these are fake?
> 
> 
> Name: Valentino Rockstud Heels 4"
> Item: 301368796334
> Seller: fedex8989
> Website: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301368796334?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!


No clue off those pictures. Lousy pictures showing no detail, multiple colors and a rock bottom price would not work for me but that is strictly my opinion.


----------



## clothingguru

shuze said:


> No clue off those pictures. Lousy pictures showing no detail, multiple colors and a rock bottom price would not work for me but that is strictly my opinion.





Ok thank you- I cancelled the order and ordered a pair from Holt Renfrew in Nude $995
The issue was that I could not find nude at the time so when these came up I was ecstatic.


----------



## shuze

clothingguru said:


> Ok thank you- I cancelled the order and ordered a pair from Holt Renfrew in Nude $995
> The issue was that I could not find nude at the time so when these came up I was ecstatic.


I think you made the right call. Enjoy yours-I still may give in one day on the flat LOL.  There are definitely steals on ebay. I've gotten some amazing authentic items that in retrospect I'm shocked at the low prices i got them for but when there are multiple red flags and the sale involves international shipping it's just not worth it IMO. That shoe is so hot and so pricey that it can be knocked off in relatively good quality for a low price so given the lack of detailed pictures, the fact that the seller had multiple colors and the low price it's just too much of a risk.


----------



## yuexu9

Hi,

Can anyone authenticate this for me?

https://poshmark.com/listing/BB-chrome-heel-5443eca6e75a62056000e13f

The seller seems really nice, and she doesn't have a lot of items for sell that makes it seem like she is trying to systematically profit off of selling counterfeit goods. Plus, this site has a money back guarantee and doesn't even release funds until I confirm that the shoes are authentic. However, she does also list these for sell that look a little questionable. That doesn't look like any Louboutins I've seen, but I am also not a Loub expert. What do you guys think?

https://poshmark.com/listing/Christian-Louboutin-sling-backs-5442f2b2fbd5940574038314

Thanks!


----------



## shuze

yuexu9 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone authenticate this for me?
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/BB-chrome-heel-5443eca6e75a62056000e13f
> 
> The seller seems really nice, and she doesn't have a lot of items for sell that makes it seem like she is trying to systematically profit off of selling counterfeit goods. Plus, this site has a money back guarantee and doesn't even release funds until I confirm that the shoes are authentic. However, she does also list these for sell that look a little questionable. That doesn't look like any Louboutins I've seen, but I am also not a Loub expert. What do you guys think?
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Christian-Louboutin-sling-backs-5442f2b2fbd5940574038314
> 
> Thanks!


I need to see sole stamping on the MB's but I don't see anything wrong from what I can see. Lining looks clean.Wait for Audreylita.

No idea on the Louboutins. No clear detailed pictures. Post on the Louboutin thread-if anyone owns the shoe or knows that it exists you may be able to get an authentication.


----------



## audreylita

yuexu9 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone authenticate this for me?
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/BB-chrome-heel-5443eca6e75a62056000e13f
> 
> The seller seems really nice, and she doesn't have a lot of items for sell that makes it seem like she is trying to systematically profit off of selling counterfeit goods. Plus, this site has a money back guarantee and doesn't even release funds until I confirm that the shoes are authentic. However, she does also list these for sell that look a little questionable. That doesn't look like any Louboutins I've seen, but I am also not a Loub expert. What do you guys think?
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Christian-Louboutin-sling-backs-5442f2b2fbd5940574038314
> 
> Thanks!



I always question why someone would post a bargain basement price for a pair of new shoes.   There are no pictures of the sole of the MB's so it's impossible to offer an opinion.  In a case like this I would ask the seller to post more pictures which is always important to see if this is something they'd be willing to do.  When a seller has posted multiple items for sale with different backgrounds, I get suspicious.  Pictures are stolen all the time and it's easy to get a bait and switch item where photos of something legit are posted and you get something that's not quite the same.


----------



## ririi

Hi! I bought these vintage Gucci shoes but I want to be sure that they are authentic. It would be nice if someone could help me


----------



## shuze

ririi said:


> Hi! I bought these vintage Gucci shoes but I want to be sure that they are authentic. It would be nice if someone could help me


Guccis are vintage and authentic. Enjoy!


----------



## ririi

shuze said:


> Guccis are vintage and authentic. Enjoy!


Thank you very much!


----------



## Stillsy05

I'm watching these YSL's that are being sold at an INSANE price. I normally credit myself rather experienced in authentication, but something about the price makes me hesitate. Anyone out there care to put my fears at ease?

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=381021848611


----------



## BeenBurned

Stillsy05 said:


> I'm watching these YSL's that are being sold at an INSANE price. I normally credit myself rather experienced in authentication, but something about the price makes me hesitate. Anyone out there care to put my fears at ease?
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=381021848611


*DISCLAIMER*: I don't know the shoes nor the brand. 

Just commenting on the seller's feedback: 

2 recent negs for allegedly fake shoes from April and June of 2014: 
http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=lenkainbe&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home


----------



## TriniFlower

Hello,
Can someone please help me authenticate the below YSL Tribtoos?

Listing: YSL Tribute Sz 41.5
Item Number: 331362637779
Seller: danny8chip
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Tribute-Sz-41-5-/331362637779?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4d26c097d3

Many thanks!


----------



## shuze

BeenBurned said:


> *DISCLAIMER*: I don't know the shoes nor the brand.
> 
> Just commenting on the seller's feedback:
> 
> 2 recent negs for allegedly fake shoes from April and June of 2014:
> http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=lenkainbe&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home


With respect I think it's very dangerous and not helpful to point out negs for authenticity when questions are asked on labels one is not expert on given the rest of the feedback and the history of the seller.. I can't tell squat off one picture that shows no detail and is further compromised by being patent which is basically leather turned into plastic but I do see a shoe that is balanced and clean although again, I won't give a call on authenticity off that picture but I certainly will add that 2 negs (one from a 2 fb buyer who obviously knows nothing about designer shoes given that her fb clearly stated that the sole stamping was different and most of us know that sole stamping frequently changes in brands) against 655 positives all on luxury designer goods is hardly a red flag. Anyone can neg anyone on anything. You can't go by that.

I don't know the seller but I skimmed a few listings and everything I saw was authentic and the seller is obviously a high volume reseller of designer goods located no less in Brooklyn which is the land of shoe jobbers and proximal to virtually the dumping grounds of every luxury label retailed in the US. Anyone in NY has vast exposure to buying luxury goods at very low prices should they want to do so. 

So, without seeing the exact listing (the link provided does not bring me the listing) I can't authenticate the shoe but I can't imagine that it's not genuine and I think the seller's feedback is excellent. I'd buy from them.

Don't want to argue with you BestBurned but I think those negs are, more than likely, just buyer remorse and should not scare off others.

No way could someone sell more than 665 items in a year (not everyone leaves fb) and not get nailed on fakes other than by 2 buyers one of whom left totally BS fb.


----------



## shuze

TriniFlower said:


> Hello,
> Can someone please help me authenticate the below YSL Tribtoos?
> 
> Listing: YSL Tribute Sz 41.5
> Item Number: 331362637779
> Seller: danny8chip
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Tribute-Sz-41-5-/331362637779?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4d26c097d3
> 
> Many thanks!



Pictures suck but I see no red flags. If you buy them post detailed pictures of the sole stamping, insole and lining along with a picture of the shoe in profile.


----------



## Stillsy05

Thank you! Sorry for the link issue. The pictures in the listing are very detailed and the shoes look great (and yes, noticed the several other listings out if NY). I think I'm going to go ahead with these. Too good to pass up. 

I tried copying the link one more time in a web browser rather than a sharing link via the eBay app. See if this one works. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/381021848611?redirect=mobile


----------



## TriniFlower

shuze said:


> Pictures suck but I see no red flags. If you buy them post detailed pictures of the sole stamping, insole and lining along with a picture of the shoe in profile.


Will do!  Thanks a bunch Shuze!


----------



## shuze

Stillsy05 said:


> Thank you! Sorry for the link issue. The pictures in the listing are very detailed and the shoes look great (and yes, noticed the several other listings out if NY). I think I'm going to go ahead with these. Too good to pass up.
> 
> I tried copying the link one more time in a web browser rather than a sharing link via the eBay app. See if this one works.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/381021848611?redirect=mobile


That worked. They look fine to me and I agree that is a crazy low price which is almost scary. Check them carefully when you get them but I see leather linings and I think they're fine.


----------



## moniquemolina20

Hi, I wanted to check if these boots were real. They are my dream boots and I've been dying to buy them. Please let me know!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251603569298


----------



## moniquemolina20

I guess I should buy them and post pictures of the label and everything for you all to authenticate.


----------



## moniquemolina20

When I receive them, Ill post! But do let me know if they are fakes so I can try to cancel the order!


----------



## shuze

moniquemolina20 said:


> Hi, I wanted to check if these boots were real. They are my dream boots and I've been dying to buy them. Please let me know!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251603569298


No one could authenticate those off those pictures. No detail and black. Sorry I can't help and don't think anyone can but the seller's fb is excellent and they sell serious stuff. Personally I hate runway shots and think they're BS but lots of people do it. Your call.


----------



## moniquemolina20

Hi, I'm protected by Ebay Moneyback guarantee so I'll just order them and post clearer pictures. Thank you so much! How did you find the seller's fb?


----------



## moniquemolina20

moniquemolina20 said:


> Hi, I'm protected by Ebay Moneyback guarantee so I'll just order them and post clearer pictures. Thank you so much! How did you find the seller's fb?


Nevermind, i see the feedback!


----------



## shuze

moniquemolina20 said:


> Nevermind, i see the feedback!


You'll probably be fine but even the most conscientious can make a mistake so do post pictures when you receive them just to double check.


----------



## gnourtmat

I posted a question about Chanel flats in the Chanel authentication thread but my question was ignored several times. Hoping someone here can help!

I was just wondering if all Chanel flats are supposed to have a serial number inside? I just noticed one my flats do not have a serial number while all my others do &#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56883;

Please advise!!!

Here is a picture inside my ballet flats:


----------



## audreylita

gnourtmat said:


> I posted a question about Chanel flats in the Chanel authentication thread but my question was ignored several times. Hoping someone here can help!
> 
> I was just wondering if all Chanel flats are supposed to have a serial number inside? I just noticed one my flats do not have a serial number while all my others do &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;
> 
> Please advise!!!
> 
> Here is a picture inside my ballet flats:



My older ones don't and my newer ones do.

Are these new?  If you can post more pictures of the shoes that would be helpful.


----------



## gnourtmat

audreylita said:


> My older ones don't and my newer ones do.
> 
> 
> 
> Are these new?  If you can post more pictures of the shoes that would be helpful.




Not quite sure what year they're from as I got them from a reseller 

I was so confident in my ability to tell real from fake but now I'm just paranoid.


----------



## gnourtmat

audreylita said:


> My older ones don't and my newer ones do.
> 
> Are these new?  If you can post more pictures of the shoes that would be helpful.



Sorry was having some technical difficulties uploading from my phone. Here are some additional pics!


----------



## shuze

gnourtmat said:


> Sorry was having some technical difficulties uploading from my phone. Here are some additional pics!


Authentic IMO beside being unlikely that anyone would sink $45 plus on Vibrum half soles for fakes.


----------



## audreylita

gnourtmat said:


> Not quite sure what year they're from as I got them from a reseller
> 
> I was so confident in my ability to tell real from fake but now I'm just paranoid.



Authentic.  This style is a little older and they did not put serial numbers in these shoes.


----------



## gnourtmat

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO beside being unlikely that anyone would sink $45 plus on Vibrum half soles for fakes.







audreylita said:


> Authentic.  This style is a little older and they did not put serial numbers in these shoes.




Thank you ladies!!! My mind is at ease! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Claudia95

Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this Isabel Marant sneakers?
http://allegro.pl/isabel-marant-sneakers-siwiec-wysylka-24h-i4767198043.html

Please help, thanks.


----------



## acm1134

Could someone help me authenticate these hunter boots? TIA (:


----------



## audreylita

acm1134 said:


> Could someone help me authenticate these hunter boots? TIA (:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2801020
> View attachment 2801021
> View attachment 2801022
> View attachment 2801023
> View attachment 2801024
> View attachment 2801025



Authentic IMO.


----------



## acm1134

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO.


Thank you. They came in the original box and everything, but when I compared them to my Glossy ones I just found some minor differences.


----------



## moniquemolina20

Hi,I wanted to authenticate these shoes. Giuseppe Zanotti for Balmain. Thank you! The only thing that is they smell HORRIBLE, like so strong like glue. Is that normal? They came with a box and everything.


----------



## Blueberry12

Hi!

Are these Lanvin shoes authentic?

TIA!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251710694724?redirect=mobile


----------



## shuze

moniquemolina20 said:


> Hi,I wanted to authenticate these shoes. Giuseppe Zanotti for Balmain. Thank you! The only thing that is they smell HORRIBLE, like so strong like glue. Is that normal? They came with a box and everything.


I can't see anything except black and lumpy but smelling of chemicals is definitely not a good thing. If you cannot tell leather from synthetic take them to your shoemaker to see if they are fully leather soled and leather lined. They must be to be authentic Zanotti.


----------



## shuze

Blueberry12 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Are these Lanvin shoes authentic?
> 
> TIA!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251710694724?redirect=mobile


If you buy them make sure that the linings and insole are leather.Spanish is correct on those.


----------



## Blueberry12

shuze said:


> If you buy them make sure that the linings and insole are leather.Spanish is correct on those.



Thanx.


----------



## innocent_eyes

Hi,

Can anyone tell if these are authentic?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321588578569?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks!


----------



## precipice

I just bought these boots and I know I'm going about this a little backwards but are these authentic?

Posting Title:&#9734;Manolo Blahnik&#9734; Lace Up Bootie Size 35/ Pre-owned Worn Once
Seller: prtz
Item Number:251723009828
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/251723009828?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you!!


----------



## -flawless-

Could someone help me authenticate these UGGs please? TIA!


----------



## audreylita

precipice said:


> I just bought these boots and I know I'm going about this a little backwards but are these authentic?
> 
> Posting Title:&#9734;Manolo Blahnik&#9734; Lace Up Bootie Size 35/ Pre-owned Worn Once
> Seller: prtz
> Item Number:251723009828
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/251723009828?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you!!



Authentic IMO.


----------



## apjp87

Help can someone please authenticate these hunter boots asap tia!!


----------



## shuze

precipice said:


> I just bought these boots and I know I'm going about this a little backwards but are these authentic?
> 
> Posting Title:&#9734;Manolo Blahnik&#9734; Lace Up Bootie Size 35/ Pre-owned Worn Once
> Seller: prtz
> Item Number:251723009828
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/251723009828?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you!!


Can't see any detailing. When you get them please post clear pictures of the insole, lining, sole, etc.


----------



## precipice

shuze said:


> Can't see any detailing. When you get them please post clear pictures of the insole, lining, sole, etc.



Okay will do thanks!


----------



## Blueberry12

Blueberry12 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Are these Lanvin shoes authentic?
> 
> TIA!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251710694724?redirect=mobile







shuze said:


> If you buy them make sure that the linings and insole are leather.Spanish is correct on those.




I've got the shoes and took some more pix.
Are they good?

TIA!


----------



## shuze

Blueberry12 said:


> I've got the shoes and took some more pix.
> Are they good?
> 
> TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2812955
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2812956
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2812957
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2812958
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2812959
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2812960


They look fine to me.


----------



## Blueberry12

shuze said:


> They look fine to me.



Thank you so much.


----------



## robert5050

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Purple heel
Listing Number: 271683236375
Seller: xialu19
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Shoes-/271683236375
Comments: Please let me know if this is authentic. Thank you in advance!


----------



## shuze

robert5050 said:


> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Purple heel
> Listing Number: 271683236375
> Seller: xialu19
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Shoes-/271683236375
> Comments: Please let me know if this is authentic. Thank you in advance!


No listing found.


----------



## robert5050

shuze said:


> No listing found.



Hi there, I think I can open it. And I asked my friend to open it, The link is also working.


----------



## shuze

robert5050 said:


> Hi there, I think I can open it. And I asked my friend to open it, The link is also working.


That was so odd. Yes I can open it but I couldn't yesterday. I don't see red flags but I can't see enough. Stamping looks fine but I can't see the the balance of the shoe or even which heel it's on. 0 feedback too.


----------



## takkitackey

Just purchased this from an reseller, please let me know if they are authentic or not. 

























Thanks!


----------



## shuze

takkitackey said:


> Just purchased this from an reseller, please let me know if they are authentic or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Look fine to me but wait for audreylita as she's a MB expert.


----------



## audreylita

takkitackey said:


> Just purchased this from an reseller, please let me know if they are authentic or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Authentic IMO.


----------



## takkitackey

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO.




Thank u!


----------



## HeRm_Es

Hello I have a pair of sedaraby pumps I would like to post here but I'm not sure if anyone is here. Please let me know if I can still post a picture here.
Thanks.


----------



## lstoner

Can anyone tell me if these Vivienne Westwood pirate boots are real?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/271682886105?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## robert5050

shuze said:


> That was so odd. Yes I can open it but I couldn't yesterday. I don't see red flags but I can't see enough. Stamping looks fine but I can't see the the balance of the shoe or even which heel it's on. 0 feedback too.



Thank you for the reply. I asked this reseller to create an Ebay page in order to trade safely. So there's no feed back there. I also ask her to provide more detailed photos as follows: I will appreciate it if you can help me.

I attached this Photobucket here.

http://s1371.photobucket.com/user/Shawn_Luo/library/YSL

Thank you so much!


----------



## shuze

lstoner said:


> Can anyone tell me if these Vivienne Westwood pirate boots are real?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271682886105?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Authentic.


----------



## shuze

robert5050 said:


> Thank you for the reply. I asked this reseller to create an Ebay page in order to trade safely. So there's no feed back there. I also ask her to provide more detailed photos as follows: I will appreciate it if you can help me.
> 
> I attached this Photobucket here.
> 
> http://s1371.photobucket.com/user/Shawn_Luo/library/YSL
> 
> Thank you so much!


They look fine to me.


----------



## HeRm_Es

Here are the shoes I purchased through eBay. I would like to know if they are authentic.
Thanks.


----------



## xoEMILYANNE

Ladies! Are these authentic!? Help me lovely ladies please! :] 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## shuze

Look fine!


----------



## shuze

The MB 's look fine. Haven't checked the others yet.


----------



## shuze

xoEMILYANNE said:


> Ladies! Are these authentic!? Help me lovely ladies please! :]
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


I see nothing wrong w the YSL's but I cannot see enough details so when you receive them please post a close picture of the sole stamp, insole, and lining. I expsct them to be authentic but need better pictures.


----------



## lstoner

shuze said:


> Authentic.



Thank you!


----------



## HeRm_Es

Thanks a lot.


----------



## robert5050

shuze said:


> They look fine to me.



Thank you, shuze!


----------



## josieplayer

Hi there,

I was just hoping someone could let me know if these are fake or not.

I just don't seem to be able to find a single pair that match this style so have definitely got my mind set that they aren't authentic.

If someone could let me know in their opinion I would super appreciate it so I can either cancel or breathe! haha.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271681176675


----------



## shuze

josieplayer said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I was just hoping someone could let me know if these are fake or not.
> 
> I just don't seem to be able to find a single pair that match this style so have definitely got my mind set that they aren't authentic.
> 
> If someone could let me know in their opinion I would super appreciate it so I can either cancel or breathe! haha.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271681176675


No clue from me off those pictures. Please post clear pictures of the insole, stamping on strapping, sole stamp and the shoe on it's side when you receive them.


----------



## jeannasmom

Please help...Are these authentic "Ugg Australia" brand driving moccasins?


----------



## jeannasmom

Please help...Are these authentic "Ugg Australia" driving moccasins?


----------



## Elliespurse

jeannasmom said:


> Please help...Are these authentic "Ugg Australia" brand driving moccasins?
> 
> View attachment 2819305
> View attachment 2819307
> View attachment 2819309
> View attachment 2819311
> View attachment 2819312
> View attachment 2819314
> View attachment 2819316



Hi, you could also ask in the Glass Slipper forum here: Authenticate Those Shoes!


Good luck.


----------



## shuze

jeannasmom said:


> Please help...Are these authentic "Ugg Australia" driving moccasins?
> 
> View attachment 2819320
> View attachment 2819322
> View attachment 2819323
> View attachment 2819324
> View attachment 2819325
> View attachment 2819326
> View attachment 2819327


The Uggs are authentic.


----------



## gubbakka

Is anyone familiar with the amazon store "TrailsEdge"? Are they legit? I bought Frye Jenna studded tall boots from them few days ago and now the whole store has vanished!!! Please let me know if anyone has dealt with them before.


----------



## BeenBurned

gubbakka said:


> Is anyone familiar with the amazon store "TrailsEdge"? Are they legit? I bought Frye Jenna studded tall boots from them few days ago and now the whole store has vanished!!! Please let me know if anyone has dealt with them before.


I'm not familiar with them but it definitely looks like something is going on with them. 

In the last few days, their feedback has several comments about not completing sales.

From Dec. 2: 


"Order was canceled "
 Nicole, December 2, 2014


From Dec. 1: 


"Don't buy from trails edge they balked on my deal and never sent it, just gave me a bogus shipping number!"
 Jeff S., December 1, 2014


From Nov. 30: 


"No feedback on delivery still have not recieved."
 TJ , November 30, 2014


From Nov. 29: 


"never got this item seller was unwilling  to reship took the posting down i feel like the seller did not want to  honor the price he listed it for"
 Edward F., November 29, 2014


Nov. 29: 


"I'm  really disappointed with the seller. After purchasing this handbag, I  got an email saying Sorry, this item is out of stock.. Now it's back  with triple the price, that sucks.."
 Machoona, November 29, 2014


November 29: 


"I haven't received the shirt yet."
 Gayle Pierson, November 29, 2014


Nov. 28: 


"Very  Disapointing... I contacted the seller. 24 hours later, I received the following  message: We apologize for the delay, we've been trying to confirm the information  before we relayed it to you. It appears there was a warehouse system  error which resulted in a California address being put into the shipping  label instead of your address.  I got a refund."
 Julien L., November 28, 2014




Hopefully, you used a credit card to pay for the purchase so if it doesn't come, you'll have recourse.


----------



## Maedy

Someone please help me with these pumps:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COLLECTIBLE...36084?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2341258ff4


----------



## audreylita

Maedy said:


> Someone please help me with these pumps:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COLLECTIBLE...36084?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2341258ff4



Authentic IMO.  I own this exact shoe in other colors and it does run true to size.


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO.  I own this exact shoe in other colors and it does run true to size.


Agree!


----------



## gubbakka

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not familiar with them but it definitely looks like something is going on with them.
> 
> In the last few days, their feedback has several comments about not completing sales.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, you used a credit card to pay for the purchase so if it doesn't come, you'll have recourse.


 
Thanks BeenBurned,  I have been noticing the same too with that seller. Thankfully my order was placed early November and it was fulfilled. When I got the boots I couldn't wait and wore them but now having a doubt it they are real at all. It feels like real leather but one of the heel stamp is not proper. Attaching pics, please help...


----------



## reazsal

Hello!!!

I just purchased these Tory Burch Boots for my Wife for Christmas.  I wish I knew about this forum before purchasing, but hopefully they are Authentic.  Can somebody verify??

Thanks!!

ebay listing is: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nib-New-Tor...8cDFWptCLGGrjBLyy2SYM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## shuze

reazsal said:


> Hello!!!
> 
> I just purchased these Tory Burch Boots for my Wife for Christmas.  I wish I knew about this forum before purchasing, but hopefully they are Authentic.  Can somebody verify??
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> ebay listing is:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nib-New-Tor...8cDFWptCLGGrjBLyy2SYM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


No one can authenticate those boots off those pictures. Unless I'm missing something there's no pictures of any sole stamping or interior stamping. The seller seems to be a serious reseller of TB so I'd bet you're fine but when you receive the boots do post detailed pictures of all exterior and interior stamping as well as pictures of the insole.


----------



## Loft9Girl

Hello!!  Hoping someone can help with authenticating these Prada shoes, please.  I am also including photos of the stamps on the bottom sole as well as the insole including a close-up of the R in Prada.  Also, what is the style name of the shoes?  Thanks so much for any and all help!








.


----------



## shuze

Loft9Girl said:


> Hello!!  Hoping someone can help with authenticating these Prada shoes, please.  I am also including photos of the stamps on the bottom sole as well as the insole including a close-up of the R in Prada.  Also, what is the style name of the shoes?  Thanks so much for any and all help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Can't speak for anyone else but I need much larger pictures and I definitely need to see the sole stamping as well as the full shoe on its side. Best to take them outside in natural light or in a well lit spot so that you can turn off the flash.


----------



## Loft9Girl

No flash used ... light from interior.  Won't take outdoors in snow to photograph.  Weather is abysmal and photograph even worse in front of window.  Guess I am out of luck.  Lighting in my place doesn't get any better than this.   Don't know how to make photos bigger as I downloaded from photobucket.  Trying to download sole stamp but having photobucket issues.


----------



## audreylita

Loft9Girl said:


> No flash used ... light from interior.  Won't take outdoors in snow to photograph.  Weather is abysmal and photograph even worse in front of window.  Guess I am out of luck.  Lighting in my place doesn't get any better than this.   Don't know how to make photos bigger as I downloaded from photobucket.  Trying to download sole stamp but having photobucket issues.



If you could, do full on pictures of the innersoles and bottom sole.  We need to see all detail including edges and seams.


----------



## Loft9Girl

audreylita said:


> If you could, do full on pictures of the innersoles and bottom sole.  We need to see all detail including edges and seams.



I will try tomorrow.  Thanks.


----------



## NubCakeFTW

Are these genuine?!?! I got them off of eBay and they seem fine except for a few issues. The box isn't the original box because the serial code does not match. The other thing is that all the QR code scan from UGG are broken . Help.


----------



## shuze

NubCakeFTW said:


> Are these genuine?!?! I got them off of eBay and they seem fine except for a few issues. The box isn't the original box because the serial code does not match. The other thing is that all the QR code scan from UGG are broken . Help.


Uggs look fine to me.


----------



## NubCakeFTW

But why isn't the QR code working for the UGG website?


----------



## shuze

OK, here's my opinion and remember that it is just my opinion and if you're unsure you should get them professionally authenticated but since no one else posted I seem to be your best shot. I am not an Ugg expert although I do wear the label and own 4 pair. I do consider myself expert on footwear in "general". I know nothing about Ugg codes and have never even looked at the codes in my own boots but since they were all purchased new by me at Ugg it was never a concern. I do know that many many datecode, serial, whatever you want to call them "lists" are not up to date and may not include "off" items and a waterproof Ugg is definitely not a "main line" item. Here's what I do know:
1. The Vibrum soling looks good to me.
2. The boot appears to be lined and insoled in shearling as it should be. Here's the test that will tell you immediately if you have a fake. I have never ever seen a fake Ugg with a genuine shearling insole and lining-the counterfeits all use synthetic junk SO pull a tiny piece of the lining and the insole (separately). Put them one at a time in a nonflammable dish (ceramic is best IMO). Burn it. Genuine shearling will stink like burnt hair and will burn to ash. Synthetic shearling will not smell like burnt hair although it will probably give off a slight chemical odor. You're going to burn so little that it's no big deal but if you have any respiratory issues or are very sensitive you can do it outside. Remember we're talking about burning a tiny bit. Anyway, IF I'm wrong and the boot is counterfeit the synthetic lining and insole will burn into a hard plastic ball. There is no confusing this will genuine shearling. Again, genuine burns to ash, synthetic burns to plastic. NO COUNTERFEIT IS LINED AND INSOLED IN GENUINE SHEARLING. It's way too expensive for the counterfeiters. Hope this helps.


----------



## BeenBurned

NubCakeFTW said:


> Are these genuine?!?! I got them off of eBay and they seem fine except for a few issues. The box isn't the original box because the serial code does not match. The other thing is that all the QR code scan from UGG are broken . Help.





shuze said:


> Uggs look fine to me.


I agree that the boots are authentic. 

You can't judge authenticity on something like a box because boxes can mixed up, discarded, etc.


----------



## DorisP

Authentic or not?


----------



## BeenBurned

shuze said:


> OK, here's my opinion and remember that it is just my opinion and if you're unsure you should get them professionally authenticated but since no one else posted I seem to be your best shot. I am not an Ugg expert although I do wear the label and own 4 pair. I do consider myself expert on footwear in "general". I know nothing about Ugg codes and have never even looked at the codes in my own boots but since they were all purchased new by me at Ugg it was never a concern. I do know that many many datecode, serial, whatever you want to call them "lists" are not up to date and may not include "off" items and a waterproof Ugg is definitely not a "main line" item. Here's what I do know:
> 1. The Vibrum soling looks good to me.
> 2. The boot appears to be lined and insoled in shearling as it should be. Here's the test that will tell you immediately if you have a fake. I have never ever seen a fake Ugg with a genuine shearling insole and lining-the counterfeits all use synthetic junk SO pull a tiny piece of the lining and the insole (separately). Put them one at a time in a nonflammable dish (ceramic is best IMO). Burn it. Genuine shearling will stink like burnt hair and will burn to ash. Synthetic shearling will not smell like burnt hair although it will probably give off a slight chemical odor. You're going to burn so little that it's no big deal but if you have any respiratory issues or are very sensitive you can do it outside. Remember we're talking about burning a tiny bit. Anyway, IF I'm wrong and the boot is counterfeit the synthetic lining and insole will burn into a hard plastic ball. There is no confusing this will genuine shearling. Again, genuine burns to ash, synthetic burns to plastic. NO COUNTERFEIT IS LINED AND INSOLED IN GENUINE SHEARLING. It's way too expensive for the counterfeiters. Hope this helps.


I apologize because I posted my previous response without finishing reading the updated posts. 

Although shoes in general aren't my forte, I do know certain brands and Uggs is one of them. 

There's no question in my mind that your boots are authentic.

If you feel uncomfortable about the boots, I believe Authenticate4U does professional Uggs authentications for $7/$7.50-ish.


----------



## audreylita

DorisP said:


> Authentic or not?



If you could, a better close up of the entire sock lining including edges and close up of the sole.  The included small shots are impossible to see detail.


----------



## aok

Good evening!  A friend wants me to sell these UGG boots for her, she says they are real but I wanted to make sure first.  Thank you so much!!


----------



## aok

Here are two more pictures of the UGG boots, if you could let me know if it's real?  Thank you again!


----------



## BeenBurned

aok said:


> Here are two more pictures of the UGG boots, if you could let me know if it's real?  Thank you again!


Would you please post a couple of other very clear and well-focused pictures showing the back view of the booths with the Uggs label and a clear picture showing the trim between the sole and the upper. 

For the picture of the back of the heels, I don't need the full boot; only the bottom 4-5 inches from the floor to above the label. Please show the backs of both boots side by side.


----------



## shuze

I'm no authority on their tags but as I keep posting, just pull out a tiny bit of the shearling and burn it in something fireproof like your sink or a ceramic bowl. If it burns like ash and smells like burnt hair the boots are genuine. No counterfeits are made with genuine shearling. The counterfeits are all synthetically lined and that lining will not burn to ash but will burn to a hard plastic ball. It'll take a minute.


----------



## shuze

shuze said:


> I'm no authority on their tags but as I keep posting, just pull out a tiny bit of the shearling and burn it in something fireproof like your sink or a ceramic bowl. If it burns like ash and smells like burnt hair the boots are genuine. No counterfeits are made with genuine shearling. The counterfeits are all synthetically lined and that lining will not burn to ash but will burn to a hard plastic ball. It'll take a minute.


To clarify, I meant that it will take a minute to do it-the burn will last a second or two...


----------



## DorisP

audreylita said:


> If you could, a better close up of the entire sock lining including edges and close up of the sole.  The included small shots are impossible to see detail.


THANK YOU for your effort  I'm not sure if this is mission impossible because of my english skills and camera's flash light. I don't know what sole is, but, here is new fotos... I hope they are clear and from right places...


----------



## DorisP

New fotos


----------



## audreylita

DorisP said:


> New fotos



By all accounts they look good although I am puzzled by the stitching on the entire innersole.  I own open shoes like this of his dating back to the 80's and just checked every single pair and all of mine are glued in, none have stitching wrapping around the entire innersole like this.  One thing about Manolo's shoes are the comfort level of having no stitching under your foot which is why the innersoles are all glued in.  

If anyone else has an opinion on this please chime in.


----------



## shuze

No idea why they were stitched like that but assume it has something to do with the cork insole. They are authentic IMO.


----------



## audreylita

I have cork innersoles that are glued.  No clue why they're stitched.


----------



## shuze

Could be a difference of the factory used. No idea. You think they look fine too, yes?


----------



## DorisP

Sorry my english :shame: Every stitch is equal all over the stiching, every line, shape, everything looks nothing but really great quality.


----------



## gubbakka

Hi all,  living in northeast I am on a boot kick for the month of November and December. My recent purchase "frye riding back zip" from 6pm arrived today. But the boot looks too different from the one in the pictures. The leather does look nice and soft but the heal is painted which I have never seen with fryes and the heal stamp is not the same as the one on the site  plus the size 7 is printed on the sole which is not on the site. 
http://www.6pm.com/frye-riding-back-zip-black-leather


Any insight will be appreciated since I love the boot and fits perfect and don't want loose it ( was a good deal too !!!) if it is genuine.


----------



## gubbakka

here are the pics


----------



## gubbakka

More pics


----------



## JetSetGo!

gubbakka said:


> More pics



I find the heel treatment strange, but the rest of the boot looks right to me. I don't believe that 6PM should be offering factory seconds. It's my understanding they are just the Zappos outlet. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong. 

The stamping on the side of the boot is consistent with my Frye boots. Sometimes these details can change from season to season and therefore might look different from the pic. No one likes surprises though!


----------



## gubbakka

JetSetGo! said:


> I find the heel treatment strange, but the rest of the boot looks right to me. I don't believe that 6PM should be offering factory seconds. It's my understanding they are just the Zappos outlet. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> The stamping on the side of the boot is consistent with my Frye boots. Sometimes these details can change from season to season and therefore might look different from the pic. No one likes surprises though!


 
Thanks JetSetGo, that makes me feel a little better. Leaning towards keeping them since the boot looks so good on and leather looks high quality even compared to my other fryes. I will just have to ignore the weird heal treatment.


----------



## Zombie Girl

gubbakka said:


> Hi all,  living in northeast I am on a boot kick for the month of November and December. My recent purchase "frye riding back zip" from 6pm arrived today. But the boot looks too different from the one in the pictures. The leather does look nice and soft but the heal is painted which I have never seen with fryes and the heal stamp is not the same as the one on the site  plus the size 7 is printed on the sole which is not on the site.
> http://www.6pm.com/frye-riding-back-zip-black-leather
> 
> 
> Any insight will be appreciated since I love the boot and fits perfect and don't want loose it ( was a good deal too !!!) if it is genuine.



6pm is like a liquidation for Zappos.  They also sell the returns/refurbished items.  It wouldn't surprise me if fakes slip through on occasion, since their returns dept. is not too skilled in authenticating, but yours seem authentic Frye.


----------



## ZombiTrilFiger

hi can someone authenticate this seller 
http://m.ebay.com/sch/duckgoose*/m.html?_pgn=1&isRefine=true

im mostly interested in the tribute twos


----------



## BeenBurned

ZombiTrilFiger said:


> hi can someone authenticate this seller
> http://m.ebay.com/sch/duckgoose*/m.html?_pgn=1&isRefine=true
> 
> im mostly interested in the tribute twos


Your link didn't work but I think you'll need to post the link to the listing you're interested in. Especially with a seller with almost 700 listings, no one is going to go through all of them.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/duckgoose*/m.html?_ipg=50&_sop=10&_rdc=1


----------



## gubbakka

Zombie Girl said:


> 6pm is like a liquidation for Zappos.  They also sell the returns/refurbished items.  It wouldn't surprise me if fakes slip through on occasion, since their returns dept. is not too skilled in authenticating, but yours seem authentic Frye.


Thanks Zombie Girl, if 6pm sells refurbished items, then it makes sense. My boot might have been a return and they painted the heel(very badly) to cover up the scuffs?


----------



## ZombiTrilFiger

im unsure of how to make sure the links work , is this better , im using my phone and am new to posting .

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=131365274101 

YSL Yves Saint Laurent Tribtoo 105 Silver Wedding Pumps Shoes 36 6 $825

End Time: Dec 30, 2014, 4:00:19 PM CST


----------



## ZombiTrilFiger

ZombiTrilFiger said:


> im unsure of how to make sure the links work , is this better , im using my phone and am new to posting .
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=131365274101
> 
> YSL Yves Saint Laurent Tribtoo 105 Silver Wedding Pumps Shoes 36 6 $825
> 
> End Time: Dec 30, 2014, 4:00:19 PM CST




or this link is better

http://r.ebay.com/x3cuyv


----------



## chelleart

Hi. I'm interested in getting these valentino ballerina flats to match a bag I just ordered.  I think the color is from an previous season, so my only choice is ebay. Can someone please authenticate these for me?   Thank you!

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=111403182997













For color reference, this is the bag I ordered.


----------



## shuze

Authentic IMO


----------



## shuze

Rockstuds authentic...


----------



## mosses

Claudia95 said:


> Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this Isabel Marant sneakers?
> http://allegro.pl/isabel-marant-sneakers-siwiec-wysylka-24h-i4767198043.html
> 
> Please help, thanks.


Look fake to me. I own a few pairs and these don't look right


----------



## mosses

ns37 said:


> Hi all...
> 
> I'm new to this forum, but I desperately would like some help from anyone who has owned a pair of Isabel Marant Bobby sneakers or knows a lot about Isabel Marant shoes?
> 
> I recently purchased from Far Fetched for the first time, and was a bit hesitant but seemed like a legit website. I also have checked extensively online of pictures of what real isabel marant shoes would look like, logo and boxing etc. So when I received my purchase I was a bit surprised with the box and most importantly the logo of the Isabel Marant box itself? Also I noticed the "made in portugal" was a bit further above the barcode, compared to other authentic pictures I have seen online. I am aware that brands may vary a little in the stickers put on boxes, but just something else I noticed.
> 
> I have attached the pictures, but the logo is in a different font, which apparently is a tell tale sign.. and the box is some flimsy box with just a normal lid, whereas others I have seen have a black material pull tab with a magnet behind the lid? if that makes sense?
> 
> http://imgur.com/UXar2C8,1TnFv1M,tGYSkW9,ZqbT1uJ,EH6n9j7
> http://imgur.com/UXar2C8,1TnFv1M,tGYSkW9,ZqbT1uJ,EH6n9j7#1
> http://imgur.com/UXar2C8,1TnFv1M,tGYSkW9,ZqbT1uJ,EH6n9j7#2
> 
> 
> and even in the actual shoes inside the logo is a different font? It also has "etoile" written after Isabel Marant but all other bobby shoes do not have this?
> 
> http://imgur.com/UXar2C8,1TnFv1M,tGYSkW9,ZqbT1uJ,EH6n9j7#3
> 
> The actual shoes themselves look authentic apart from the logo being in a different font and also "etoile" added to the end.
> 
> 
> I have spoken to someone at far fetch and they have contacted the seller in italy, and they have sent me a picture of their "invoice" i suppose or supply invoice from isabel marant with my shoes in this list.
> (picture added)
> 
> http://imgur.com/UXar2C8,1TnFv1M,tGYSkW9,ZqbT1uJ,EH6n9j7#4
> 
> I have read this thread and I am aware of those who do not believe that the box is worth mentioning, however this was the first thing I saw and then the logo inside the actual shoes. I thought perhaps even if the box is not the original as long as the shoes are, I would be okay with it, but even the inside seems fake.
> 
> I'm not 100% sold on this, and I am a bit lost as to what to do... I thought that the italian sellers showing me this invoice might add some peace of mind, but it's still bugging me.. something doesn't seem right.
> 
> If someone could shed some light on whether they think that this is a authentic Isabel Marant Shoes I would greatly appreciate it!!!
> 
> Thank you for your time!!!


They are authentic. This season Etoile is on the box at least with sneakers. I purchased the willows in antracite a few weeks ago, and the box also says Etoile. Farfetched can be trusted.


----------



## yuexu9

Hi,

I just received these Saint Laurent D'Orsay pumps and wanted to know if they are real. Any help would be so so much appreciated.

I have read somewhere that these run small, but I actually think this pair fits large. There is gold embossed serial numbers on the inside of the shoe. Left shoe has then on the left side beginning "BR" and then number and then size. Right shoe has it on right side and does not have the "BR." The serial number matches what is on the box (the 359098 number you can see in pictures.)

Thank you so much!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/645-NEW-NIB...rsiZ3YaejUdWhiqU5s5Lg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Parisiangirl

I know it's kind of late in the game here seeing how the auction ends at 10 pm tonight, but I'm wondering if these are authentic or not.  I was going to bid on them, but I'm not having a lot of luck seeing the bottom of these shoes on a reliable site online.  Does anyone know?

I've seen both authentic and knock offs get auctioned off through this charity (they don't guarantee authenticity).  TIA for your help.

http://shop.housingworks.org/lot.cfm?lotID=112455


----------



## shuze

Parisiangirl said:


> I know it's kind of late in the game here seeing how the auction ends at 10 pm tonight, but I'm wondering if these are authentic or not.  I was going to bid on them, but I'm not having a lot of luck seeing the bottom of these shoes on a reliable site online.  Does anyone know?
> 
> I've seen both authentic and knock offs get auctioned off through this charity (they don't guarantee authenticity).  TIA for your help.
> 
> http://shop.housingworks.org/lot.cfm?lotID=112455


I actually think the LV's look fine. They are authentic IMO. it would have been nice to see the datecode but given that they are clearly leather lined, correctly labeled, correctly wrapped, etc. I don't need to see anymore. I'd have no issue personally buying them, Good Luck if you bid..


----------



## shuze

yuexu9 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just received these Saint Laurent D'Orsay pumps and wanted to know if they are real. Any help would be so so much appreciated.
> 
> I have read somewhere that these run small, but I actually think this pair fits large. There is gold embossed serial numbers on the inside of the shoe. Left shoe has then on the left side beginning "BR" and then number and then size. Right shoe has it on right side and does not have the "BR." The serial number matches what is on the box (the 359098 number you can see in pictures.)
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/645-NEW-NIB...rsiZ3YaejUdWhiqU5s5Lg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


They look fine to me but I would have expected the stamping to match. Can you post a few more pictures?


----------



## Parisiangirl

shuze said:


> I actually think the LV's look fine. They are authentic IMO. it would have been nice to see the datecode but given that they are clearly leather lined, correctly labeled, correctly wrapped, etc. I don't need to see anymore. I'd have no issue personally buying them, Good Luck if you bid..


Thanks for your help and happy holidays!


----------



## yuexu9

shuze said:


> They look fine to me but I would have expected the stamping to match. Can you post a few more pictures?



Sure! I included a few more, but please let me know if there is something specific I need to take a picture of.

The two things that I thought were weird was the fact that the dust bag "Paris" has some embossed parts that look scratched off.

Also, the inside bottom lining of the toe box of one shoe has a slight crease in it. I tried to include a picture of this, but it is hard to tell. It isn't a huge imperfection by any means, but thought I would mention it in case it has any bearing on whether the shoe is authentic or not.

Thanks so much!


----------



## shuze

I still think they're fine. The fakes are all synthetically lined. Wrinkles in linings can happen in any shoe. I've got major label designer shoes with minor imperfections.

The easiest way to tell a counterfeit is to just have your shoemaker confirm that the shoe is entirely leather lined as all of the fakes use some synthetic materials to bring the costs down.


----------



## yuexu9

shuze said:


> I still think they're fine. The fakes are all synthetically lined. Wrinkles in linings can happen in any shoe. I've got major label designer shoes with minor imperfections.
> 
> The easiest way to tell a counterfeit is to just have your shoemaker confirm that the shoe is entirely leather lined as all of the fakes use some synthetic materials to bring the costs down.



Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## lovelouis98

Hello need help in authenticating these heels. I brought these from eBay by a trustful seller with good rating. They were too big so I gave them to a friend. I want her to know they are authentic by others viewing the heels. Here is the auction I won it from with better multiple pictures. Thank you in advance&#128515;&#127802;

http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## suazo

These shoes are authentic?
 the seller has 50% discount.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/157182-AC...418c0e86b6&clk_rvr_id=753259797961&rmvSB=true


----------



## shuze

lovelouis98 said:


> Hello need help in authenticating these heels. I brought these from eBay by a trustful seller with good rating. They were too big so I gave them to a friend. I want her to know they are authentic by others viewing the heels. Here is the auction I won it from with better multiple pictures. Thank you in advance&#128515;&#127802;
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


The YSL's are authentic.


----------



## shuze

suazo said:


> These shoes are authentic?
> the seller has 50% discount.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/157182-AC...418c0e86b6&clk_rvr_id=753259797961&rmvSB=true


I don't do sneaks so wait for others but if you buy them just make sure that the linings are all leather. If they're fake they will have synthetic linings.


----------



## suazo

shuze said:


> I don't do sneaks so wait for others but if you buy them just make sure that the linings are all leather. If they're fake they will have synthetic linings.



from the photo seems to be fake or authentic?


----------



## slh230

Hi, 

could someone please tell me whether these YSL Tribute sandals are genuine: 
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221641818612?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Thank you!


----------



## shuze

slh230 said:


> Hi,
> 
> could someone please tell me whether these YSL Tribute sandals are genuine:
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221641818612?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Thank you!


YSL's look authentic to me.


----------



## annedv

Please delete.... I posted it in the shoes section


----------



## annedv

Hello,
I bought these boots long time ago and have seen that my new boots have  totally different tags etc, which might be normal, but I wanted to be  sure that my old UGG are real.
Could you please have a look at them. Many thanks in advance


----------



## Elliespurse

annedv said:


> Hello,
> I bought these boots long time ago and have seen that my new boots have totally different tags etc, which might be normal, but I wanted to be sure that my old UGG are real.
> Could you please have a look at them. Many thanks in advance



Hi, could you re-post in the Glass Slipper forum here: Authenticate Those Shoes!


Good luck.


----------



## annedv

Thank you, I found this other thread and I already posted there


----------



## shuze

I don't know that style but they appear authentic to me.


----------



## Cancan

Any thoughts on these Balenciaga Ceinture boots? The leather looks like my old Steve Madden loafers from 1992 or so. http://www.ebay.com/itm/201253441433?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## shuze

Cancan said:


> Any thoughts on these Balenciaga Ceinture boots? The leather looks like my old Steve Madden loafers from 1992 or so. http://www.ebay.com/itm/201253441433?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


I would expect the Balenciaga boots to be authentic but I really would like to see a clear picture of the stamping on the sole, interior and insole. I don't see anything wrong with them and it's highly unlikely that anyone would put around $50 into resoling a fake, beside being a pretty complicated pattern to knock off.

The leather appears to be spazzolato which is a high shine calf and used by many luxury houses (Prada loves it) but I personally avoid it as I think it's stiff and really shows break lines.


----------



## Stephanie***

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ad-the-rules-and-883898-113.html#post27855326 

Do you have any idea, if those are real?


----------



## shuze

Stephanie*** said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ad-the-rules-and-883898-113.html#post27855326
> 
> Do you have any idea, if those are real?



I don't see anything screamingly questionable. What I see looks OK but I really need to see the interior stamping, the way the lining is finished, detail of the hardware and the insole stamping. The sole stamping and sole finishing looks fine but that's the only detail I can see. Everyone needs to remember that the easiest part of a shoe to fake is the upper. Overall, it's the construction that the counterfeiters cheat on, not the upper.


----------



## Stephanie***

shuze said:


> I don't see anything screamingly questionable. What I see looks OK but I really need to see the interior stamping, the way the lining is finished, detail of the hardware and the insole stamping. The sole stamping and sole finishing looks fine but that's the only detail I can see. Everyone needs to remember that the easiest part of a shoe to fake is the upper. Overall, it's the construction that the counterfeiters cheat on, not the upper.


 
Thank you so much! I'll try to get those pics!


I always thought fakes dont come in half sizes like 38,5. fakes only come in "full" sizes. isnt that true?


----------



## shuze

Counterfeiters have gotten very sophisticated and do use 1/2 size stamps. What they do not do (with rare exception which includes some Brazilian counterfeits) is leather line.


----------



## lulu G.

Hi! I was advice to seek help here instead. I appreciate your expertise ladies on this. TIA!
Here's the link:
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27862462


----------



## Glmrkillz

shuze said:


> Since Audrey survived opening your links I did it too although I've been infected off PB and really wish posters would figure out how to post their own pictures. Beside being safer, it's just so much easier to scroll back and forth to look at stuff. Audrey will post back but until then I'll tell you some of the things that show your shoes to be counterfeit.
> 
> 1. The soling material is wrong and appears synthetic.I can't really see the stamps but I can see enough that I know they're off too. Scratch the leather lining and sole. If they don't scratch then they cannot be genuine. Real leather scratches while synthetic leather does not. Blahniks must be all leather inside and out.
> 2. They are not lasted correctly. You can see all the wavy lines and bumps in the picture with the shoes on the side.
> 3.They don't balance. The pictures with the heels from the back shows them listing to the side.
> 4. The linings are not properly finished and are too wrinkled. I'm sure that the interiors are synthetic but again, a scratch test or a shoemaker will tell you for sure.
> 
> All of this is right off the top as your pictures are not really detailed enough for me and I don't wear Blahnik so Audrey will add details. Hope this helps you for the future.


Thank you!!!!


----------



## shuze

lulu G. said:


> Hi! I was advice to seek help here instead. I appreciate your expertise ladies on this. TIA!
> Here's the link:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27862462


They look fine to me. Is anything specifically bothering you?


----------



## lulu G.

Do I have to be bothered with this


----------



## lulu G.

All else looks good but the stamping is messy.


----------



## audreylita

lulu G. said:


> View attachment 2851600
> 
> 
> All else looks good but the stamping is messy.



It's difficult to tell exactly what part of the shoe you're showing.  Could you please take shots of all angle of the shoes, including a good heel shot and one of the sole as well?  Thanks.


----------



## lulu G.

Hi, its the gold writing code and size marking
	

		
			
		

		
	




Not straight.


----------



## lulu G.

Pls. refer to the links I already posted for more pics of the shoe. Thanks


----------



## audreylita

lulu G. said:


> Pls. refer to the links I already posted for more pics of the shoe. Thanks



I'll let others weigh in on this one.  My Valentino shoes have different font on the bottoms and the inner labels are sewn in differently than this one.  And those numbers on the side of the shoe that are crooked are very bizarre.  I have personally never seen anything like that on a high end shoe.  None of my Valentino's look like that.


----------



## lulu G.

Its a pre-owned shoe. Some details are not clear anymore. I added more photos. Looks ok though...until the sloppy gold mark.


----------



## Stephanie***

shuze said:


> I don't see anything screamingly questionable. What I see looks OK but I really need to see the interior stamping, the way the lining is finished, detail of the hardware and the insole stamping. The sole stamping and sole finishing looks fine but that's the only detail I can see. Everyone needs to remember that the easiest part of a shoe to fake is the upper. Overall, it's the construction that the counterfeiters cheat on, not the upper.


 
here the requested pics!


( http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ad-the-rules-and-883898-113.html#post27855326 )


----------



## shuze

Stephanie*** said:


> here the requested pics!
> 
> 
> ( http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ad-the-rules-and-883898-113.html#post27855326 )


Genuine...


----------



## shuze

Yes, that stamping is off-I am so sorry that i didn't catch that and the label but glad that Audrey did. It looks like it is all leather which is really pretty scary to me as I have not seen any that were all leather and counterfeit. I don't own them so go by those that do.


----------



## lulu G.

shuze said:


> Yes, that stamping is off-I am so sorry that i didn't catch that and the label but glad that Audrey did. It looks like it is all leather which is really pretty scary to me as I have not seen any that were all leather and counterfeit. I don't own them so go by those that do.





I emailed the seller about it. She replied...
"Please know that we have been PowerSellers on eBay for well over a decade and we have never sold a fake item. Please consider bringing the shoes to an authorized Valentino retailer to verify their authenticity, as online forums can be flawed for obvious reasons"


----------



## shuze

lulu G. said:


> I emailed the seller about it. She replied...
> "Please know that we have been PowerSellers on eBay for well over a decade and we have never sold a fake item. Please consider bringing the shoes to an authorized Valentino retailer to verify their authenticity, as online forums can be flawed for obvious reasons"


Anyone can make a mistake so perhaps you should have your shoes authenticated by a professional online service. Most of them charge under $10. I don't know the policy about recommendations on this forum but you can research professional authentication services for luxury labels online. 

One more thing that you can do is to take them to your local shoemaker to verify that all interior and exterior parts are leather. As I stated, I have never seen a Rockstud copy that didn't contain synthetic materials but that doesn't mean that they don't exist. An all leather copy of a $1000 shoe can easily be made to still be profitable. If any part of that shoe is synthetic then the shoe is blatantly counterfeit.


----------



## shuze

shuze said:


> Anyone can make a mistake so perhaps you should have your shoes authenticated by a professional online service. Most of them charge under $10. I don't know the policy about recommendations on this forum but you can research professional authentication services for luxury labels online.
> 
> One more thing that you can do is to take them to your local shoemaker to verify that all interior and exterior parts are leather. As I stated, I have never seen a Rockstud copy that didn't contain synthetic materials but that doesn't mean that they don't exist. An all leather copy of a $1000 shoe can easily be made to still be profitable. If any part of that shoe is synthetic then the shoe is blatantly counterfeit.


The sole stamping and the wrapping and finishing still look fine to me but I agree that the labels and stamping could be cleaner but they have been worn. Get them authenticated but I really hope they're authentic as they do appear to be correctly made to me.


----------



## lulu G.

Thanks for the help


----------



## shuze

I do think those Rockstuds are OK and just not the greatest label sewing and interior stamping. It happens. The OP should get them authenticated by a pro as she'll never enjoy them until she knows for sure. At the least, take them to a retailer who carries them but they look OK to me.


----------



## lulu G.

This is the head on real clean picture of the label and stamping.


----------



## audreylita

It would be nice if someone owned this exact style shoe to compare.  My Valentino soles are different and the tag and stitching look nothing like this one.  Maybe there's something online to use as an apples to apples comparison.  

Every one I've looked at on e-bay has the font of the 7 as straight and not curved like this one.  My Valentino's all have straight 7's as well.


----------



## shuze

That's not a good sign. I really hope the OP finds out.


----------



## uadjit

I bought these supposedly Chanel shoes on eBay for a low price. I bought them right as I was out the door for a 2 week vacation and I haven't had a chance to check up on them. Any ideas?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/351232083244?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## lulu G.

I found a listing on ebay with curve 7
Here's the link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-authent...90658?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a9be3a562


----------



## shuze

lulu G. said:


> I found a listing on ebay with curve 7
> Here's the link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-authent...90658?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a9be3a562


Could be a newer font. What do you think Audreylita? I can't find one leather lined counterfeit but I honestly only checked around a bit. I think it's pretty unlikely that someone is counterfeiting a Saks sticker.


----------



## audreylita

shuze said:


> Could be a newer font. What do you think Audreylita? I can't find one leather lined counterfeit but I honestly only checked around a bit. I think it's pretty unlikely that someone is counterfeiting a Saks sticker.



Dunno.  My Valentinos are brand new.  I just don't own this particular style.  They're for sale in all the department stores so it would be an easy shoe to walk in with and do a one on one comparison on ones own.  Sometimes we're our own best judge.


----------



## shuze

Agree. Best for the OP to take her shoes into a retailer that carries them. I'm one that thinks it's very wrong to claim counterfeit without knowing 100% and I know of nowhere to send her to get them professionally authenticated since the various fashion boards are stating that authenticate4u is closed due to illness. I just checked their FB page and can confirm that.


----------



## shuze

uadjit said:


> I bought these supposedly Chanel shoes on eBay for a low price. I bought them right as I was out the door for a 2 week vacation and I haven't had a chance to check up on them. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/351232083244?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


Chanels look fine IMO.


----------



## shuze

shuze said:


> Agree. Best for the OP to take her shoes into a retailer that carries them. I'm one that thinks it's very wrong to claim counterfeit without knowing 100% and I know of nowhere to send her to get them professionally authenticated since the various fashion boards are stating that authenticate4u is closed due to illness. I just checked their FB page and can confirm that.


I've been staring at those Valentinos and I still can't find anything wrong with them other than some less than perfect stamping. I have no comment on the font of the 7 as I don't know their fonts. I only own a couple of pair and they're much larger and not a Noir label but the entire construction of the shoe looks good to me in the photo. I try not to go by fonts as they can change (look at all the Blahnik changes with the dots, font etc) and I try more to consider the finishing of the shoe and the materials used. Anyway, I apologize as this is not a perfect science although everyone who gives opinions here is just trying to help. The OP really needs to take them into a retailer. Sorry but I have nothing more to say on these.


----------



## lulu G.

Thank you ladies for taking time to help me out.  I appreciate the info and advice this forum does. Many thanks!


----------



## uadjit

shuze said:


> Chanels look fine IMO.



Thanks, shuze!


----------



## shuze

Always glad if I can help others.


----------



## aamas

Hi can you please help me authenticate this flats?

Item Name: PRADA Bicolor Pink Leather Cap Toe Ballet Flats Shoe
Listing number:
Seller ID: newmangirl3
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/New-PRADA...item2c94a7b262


Thank you


----------



## shuze

aamas said:


> Hi can you please help me authenticate this flats?
> 
> Item Name: PRADA Bicolor Pink Leather Cap Toe Ballet Flats Shoe
> Listing number:
> Seller ID: newmangirl3
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/New-PRADA...item2c94a7b262
> 
> 
> Thank you


Authentic


----------



## annedv

shuze said:


> I don't know that style but they appear authentic to me.



Thank you


----------



## shuze

You're welcome!


----------



## ilovemybagss

Please help me authenticate these Valentino Rockstud patent noir pumps.  I don't see the serial number anywhere on the shoes itself, please advice.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## shuze

Give me better close up pictures of the lining, label and sole stamp. I am on a phone only and need to see better pictures but I see tons of wrinkling on the lining? Forget showing me the upper. I need to see interior and sole. Don't do anything yet.


----------



## shuze

Please post new pictures showing clear photos of the lining and the sole stamp and remember that all opinions here are just opinions, including mine. I posted too quickly without enough photos.


----------



## shuze

To: ilovemybagss

Please ignore my post. I should not have commented off those pictures. Post new pictures when you can showing the details requested and remember that any comments are just an opinion. Thank you.


----------



## ilovemybagss

shuze said:


> To: ilovemybagss
> 
> Please ignore my post. I should not have commented off those pictures. Post new pictures when you can showing the details requested and remember that any comments are just an opinion. Thank you.




I will do that as soon as I get home!! Thank you so much for your help, it is greatly appreciated!


----------



## shuze

ilovemybagss said:


> I will do that as soon as I get home!! Thank you so much for your help, it is greatly appreciated!


Great. I am happy to try and help but I really should never have commented off such small pictures on a phone.


----------



## ilovemybagss

shuze said:


> Great. I am happy to try and help but I really should never have commented off such small pictures on a phone.





Sorry it took so long.  Here they are.  I do notice a lot of wrinkling on the inside.  Is that normal?!


----------



## ilovemybagss

shuze said:


> Great. I am happy to try and help but I really should never have commented off such small pictures on a phone.



Here are more pics.


----------



## shuze

I am so sorry but I can't read such small pictures and in my opinion no one should give opinions off pictures so small. Anytime anyone questions a luxury designer shoe they can easily ask their shoemaker if the lining is all leather. All interior components of a true luxury designer shoe must be leather. Counterfeits will have synthetic materials on the inside of the shoe.


----------



## shuze

That's odd. The pictures are now full size. They were tiny when I first opened. I cannot tell you why there is so much wrinkling on the lining. Maybe someone else will know. They look fine IMO otherwise.


----------



## ilovemybagss

shuze said:


> That's odd. The pictures are now full size. They were tiny when I first opened. I cannot tell you why there is so much wrinkling on the lining. Maybe someone else will know. They look fine IMO otherwise.




I edited them to make the pictures bigger. Thank you for your help. I'll post on the clubhouse to see if any of the other ladies have wrinkling on theirs. Thanks again!


----------



## cats n bags

I am re-posting a link from the Marc Jacobs AT forum that did not get any answers.  I can re-post the photos here if you prefer.

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27831780&postcount=9007

Are these Marc by Marc Jacobs mouse flats authentic?  The part that concerns me is that there are 2 mouse tails stitched on each shoe.  I've got other mouse flats and they have stitched tails only on the outer heel or no stitching at all.


----------



## travelluver

Hi, Can someone weigh in on these shoes?  I own one pair of Prada pumps  and they have beige bottoms and a beige box - this pair is black on the  bottom and has a black box so I could use some guidance - thanks very  much!
Prada Black Patent Leather Pumps
https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-b...b1e01f6706dad3


----------



## audreylita

travelluver said:


> Hi, Can someone weigh in on these shoes?  I own one pair of Prada pumps  and they have beige bottoms and a beige box - this pair is black on the  bottom and has a black box so I could use some guidance - thanks very  much!
> Prada Black Patent Leather Pumps
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-b...b1e01f6706dad3



Pictures are awful.  Impossible to see details.


----------



## travelluver

audreylita said:


> Pictures are awful.  Impossible to see details.



Yes, I know - I will try to get better ones, but as a general rule can some authentic Prada shoes have black soles and Prada written in gold on the inside rather than the little Prada label?


----------



## shuze

travelluver said:


> Yes, I know - I will try to get better ones, but as a general rule can some authentic Prada shoes have black soles and Prada written in gold on the inside rather than the little Prada label?


YES there is variance in Prada stamping and soling but I (and others) need to see clear crisp pictures of the interior lining, the sole stamp, interior stamping and the shoe on its side.You need to use a macro setting to take usable pictures.


----------



## frazycynthia

Item: Saint Laurent Pointy Toe Pump  (I think it is the Classic Paris?)
Listing Number: 2348347942
Seller: tangerine-fire
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...826?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2348347942
Comments: Can someone please authenticate these for me?
Also, do you happen to know how these Saint Laurent shoes run on terms of sizing?
I have a couple pairs of YSL shoes and find that they run true to size, however, the new Saint Laurent brand I've been told to order half a size up.


----------



## shuze

frazycynthia said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Pointy Toe Pump  (I think it is the Classic Paris?)
> Listing Number: 2348347942
> Seller: tangerine-fire
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Saint-Laure...826?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2348347942
> Comments: Can someone please authenticate these for me?
> Also, do you happen to know how these Saint Laurent shoes run on terms of sizing?
> I have a couple pairs of YSL shoes and find that they run true to size, however, the new Saint Laurent brand I've been told to order half a size up.


They are authentic IMO.


----------



## zippy14u

Could someone please have a look at these boots and tell me if they are authentic. They are a bit worn (needs to be re-soled and new heels) but am hoping this will be worth the effort.

Thanks in advance


----------



## shuze

Definitely, no question authentic. I need to see the entire bottom to give an opinion on resoling but I don't see the need on the front and if it's just the heel lifts that are worn, that's really a very minor job,


----------



## shuze

Oh I do see that one spot-if it's deep you can resole.


----------



## zippy14u

shuze said:


> Oh I do see that one spot-if it's deep you can resole.[/QUOTE
> I took pictures of right/left sole. Also a picture of the heel (how can anyone let it get this far?)


----------



## shuze

Some women just don't know any better and some women just have way too much disposable cash and don't take care of their stuff. I don't think that I have ever trashed anything of mine but I'm very appreciative of anything nice that I own. Those heels need serious attention. Take them to someone good. It's not just the lifts which are no big deal. The leather appears to be really scraped from driving in them,.


----------



## audreylita

zippy14u said:


> shuze said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I do see that one spot-if it's deep you can resole.[/QUOTE
> I took pictures of right/left sole. Also a picture of the heel (how can anyone let it get this far?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I were you I'd send these shoes to professionals who are skilled in detailed repairs.  I've been using Leather Spa in NYC for years and they are the best.  You can google their website, they have an online form you can fill out and then you can ship the shoes to them.   Honestly, they are the only people I trust with my footwear.
Click to expand...


----------



## shuze

Hey A-How you? I was thinking about you as I almost gave in on a pair of RV's but decided I shouldn't!


----------



## audreylita

shuze said:


> Hey A-How you? I was thinking about you as I almost gave in on a pair of RV's but decided I shouldn't!


----------



## Cat in Heels

Hello, shoe experts! I'm brand new and could use some help. I just purchased the following pair of Manolo Blahnik BB pumps on Tradesy yesterday. I was wary but went ahead because Tradesy seems to have a decent return policy:

https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/manolo-blahnik-black-patent-pumps-1687216

I _really_ wish I had found this thread before buying. The seller is supposed to ship the shoes tomorrow and I was planning on taking better photos and checking with a local MB retailer once they arrived, but if you can tell whether they're authentic or not from the listing then I can take action (if needed) sooner. Thank you so much!


----------



## audreylita

Cat in Heels said:


> Hello, shoe experts! I'm brand new and could use some help. I just purchased the following pair of Manolo Blahnik BB pumps on Tradesy yesterday. I was wary but went ahead because Tradesy seems to have a decent return policy:
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/manolo-blahnik-black-patent-pumps-1687216
> 
> I _really_ wish I had found this thread before buying. The seller is supposed to ship the shoes tomorrow and I was planning on taking better photos and checking with a local MB retailer once they arrived, but if you can tell whether they're authentic or not from the listing then I can take action (if needed) sooner. Thank you so much!



Authentic IMO.


----------



## Cat in Heels

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO.



Thanks for checking! I was actually hoping you'd reply after skimming through your earlier responses. That's reassuring so I'll sit tight until I can get a closer look at them in person.

These are my first Manolo Blahnik shoes and I've been wanting to invest in a pair for a while, so I hope they're real. The price was just on the border between being too good to be true and reasonable so you've put my mind at ease. Thank you again!


----------



## audreylita

Cat in Heels said:


> Thanks for checking! I was actually hoping you'd reply after skimming through your earlier responses. That's reassuring so I'll sit tight until I can get a closer look at them in person.
> 
> These are my first Manolo Blahnik shoes and I've been wanting to invest in a pair for a while, so I hope they're real. The price was just on the border between being too good to be true and reasonable so you've put my mind at ease. Thank you again!



The first picture is a stock photo.  As always do check to see that you've received what's pictured.  

Enjoy!


----------



## kayem333

Hi ladies. Just got these Manolo BB's and I have some issues w them: 
1. Bottom of shoe doesn't feel same as my other bb's. 
2. Where the size is placed is different than my other bb's but I've seen Manolos online with this placement. ( left shoe in photo). 
Really not sure if I should return them! Hate faked but love bb's! Please help!


----------



## kayem333

kayem333 said:


> Hi ladies. Just got these Manolo BB's and I have some issues w them:
> 1. Bottom of shoe doesn't feel same as my other bb's.
> 2. Where the size is placed is different than my other bb's but I've seen Manolos online with this placement. ( left shoe in photo).
> Really not sure if I should return them! Hate faked but love bb's! Please help!



More photos


----------



## kayem333

kayem333 said:


> More photos



1 more (sorry phone only let's 1 attachment) - note the box is not from the pair I received.


----------



## kayem333

Cat in Heels said:


> Hello, shoe experts! I'm brand new and could use some help. I just purchased the following pair of Manolo Blahnik BB pumps on Tradesy yesterday. I was wary but went ahead because Tradesy seems to have a decent return policy:
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/manolo-blahnik-black-patent-pumps-1687216
> 
> I _really_ wish I had found this thread before buying. The seller is supposed to ship the shoes tomorrow and I was planning on taking better photos and checking with a local MB retailer once they arrived, but if you can tell whether they're authentic or not from the listing then I can take action (if needed) sooner. Thank you so much!


Hi, I was wondering whether you received your BB? I just posted on the forum and I own a bunch of BB's but the ones I just received from ebay (patent maroon color) have the size below the "made in italy." All my other bb's have the size under the Manolo logo. Please see the photos I posted on this forum. I am not sure if that is authentic. The bottom also feels a little different then my other bb's. Mine came without a box so hard to tell whether anything else doesn't seem authentic. I am thinking they are either a really good fake - bc everything else seems okay.  
I just noticed after posting that the ones you got on tradesy have the same bottoms as mine. Any thoughts if they are authentic? Were you able to get them checked out by a retailer. Thanks let me know.


----------



## audreylita

kayem333 said:


> 1 more (sorry phone only let's 1 attachment) - note the box is not from the pair I received.



Authentic IMO.  There are a few different ways Manolo marks the soles.  I buy from the boutique and get them in the varying ways you see.


----------



## shuze

Agree with A they're fine. MB uses multiple factories and varies both fonts and stamping placement.


----------



## Cat in Heels

kayem333 said:


> Hi, I was wondering whether you received your BB? I just posted on the forum and I own a bunch of BB's but the ones I just received from ebay (patent maroon color) have the size below the "made in italy." All my other bb's have the size under the Manolo logo. Please see the photos I posted on this forum. I am not sure if that is authentic. The bottom also feels a little different then my other bb's. Mine came without a box so hard to tell whether anything else doesn't seem authentic. I am thinking they are either a really good fake - bc everything else seems okay.
> I just noticed after posting that the ones you got on tradesy have the same bottoms as mine. Any thoughts if they are authentic? Were you able to get them checked out by a retailer. Thanks let me know.



I haven't, unfortunately. It appears they haven't been shipped yet, which is worrying. The seller actually sent me a message saying the original dust bag that was supposed to be included was missing and that she'd send a Prada dust bag instead. I don't feel good about that because the seller told me that after I already paid, but as long as the shoes are okay it's not a huge deal. I'll wait until I can see the shoes in person and check back here.


----------



## vicky

I would appreciate any thoughts on these Chloe Lauren flats - are they authentic?
Many thanks!

Name: Chloe Lauren ballet flats
Seller: designersinventory
Item no: 221681102608  
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Laure...608?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339d392f10


----------



## audreylita

Cat in Heels said:


> I haven't, unfortunately. It appears they haven't been shipped yet, which is worrying. The seller actually sent me a message saying the original dust bag that was supposed to be included was missing and that she'd send a Prada dust bag instead. I don't feel good about that because the seller told me that after I already paid, but as long as the shoes are okay it's not a huge deal. I'll wait until I can see the shoes in person and check back here.



If you don't get your shoes in a MB sleeper, I'd be happy to send you one.  Once you receive them and find you need it, just PM me your address.


----------



## shuze

vicky said:


> I would appreciate any thoughts on these Chloe Lauren flats - are they authentic?
> Many thanks!
> 
> Name: Chloe Lauren ballet flats
> Seller: designersinventory
> Item no: 221681102608
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Laure...608?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339d392f10


Authentic IMO


----------



## Cat in Heels

audreylita said:


> If you don't get your shoes in a MB sleeper, I'd be happy to send you one.  Once you receive them and find you need it, just PM me your address.



That's incredibly generous of you to offer! Thank you, I may take you up on that assuming the shoes are authentic. I received them (with Prada dust bag) and have some more photos.

I did notice that these feel significantly smaller than the BBs I tried on in the same size (the 38s I tried on were loose enough that I was planning on using thick heel grips and inserts, but these are quite tight); however, the store sample I tried was suede and made more recently so that may account for the inconsistent sizing. There is also visible glue along the insoles, but it rubs off easily. I'm not sure about the box because there isn't any detailed information about the model of the shoe. The seller said she bought these at a private sale.

What do you think?


----------



## audreylita

Cat in Heels said:


> That's incredibly generous of you to offer! Thank you, I may take you up on that assuming the shoes are authentic. I received them (with Prada dust bag) and have some more photos.
> 
> I did notice that these feel significantly smaller than the BBs I tried on in the same size (the 38s I tried on were loose enough that I was planning on using thick heel grips and inserts, but these are quite tight); however, the store sample I tried was suede and made more recently so that may account for the inconsistent sizing. There is also visible glue along the insoles, but it rubs off easily. I'm not sure about the box because there isn't any detailed information about the model of the shoe. The seller said she bought these at a private sale.
> 
> What do you think?



Authentic IMO.  Manolo's shoes are all hand made so you may see a bit of glue from time to time.  And sometimes patent leather shoes can be a bit tighter than regular leather.  I'm a true size 38 but own Manolo's also in 37 1/2 and 38 1/2.  Every shoe is different.


----------



## Cat in Heels

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO.  Manolo's shoes are all hand made so you may see a bit of glue from time to time.  And sometimes patent leather shoes can be a bit tighter than regular leather.  I'm a true size 38 but own Manolo's also in 37 1/2 and 38 1/2.  Every shoe is different.



Thank you for your help! About the dust bag, I don't have PM privileges yet but once I do I'll contact you.


----------



## jbehll

Item: Chanel Canvas Espadrilles
Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-shoes/markham-york-region/selling-never-worn-chanel-canvas-espadrilles-size-38/1049353500?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
Who took the pictures: Seller
History: Seller claims that they were purchased one month ago, never worn, and were given as a gift due to no receipt.
Comments: Found a local seller who surprisingly lives very close to me! I emailed her asking for more pictures since she only had one in the listing. If more pictures are needed to authenticate she is willing to send some 

Thank you so much in advanced!


----------



## bw695x

hello could someone authenticate these for me?: 

https://poshmark.com/listing/stuart...-boots-Black-leather-54cb45302fd0b768480048d8

they seem authentic but the seller seems to have sold fake chanels, lvs in the past making me wary


----------



## bw695x

also could someone look at this as well: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Stuart-...184?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item259f16c3b0

thanks!


----------



## shuze

bw695x said:


> hello could someone authenticate these for me?:
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/stuart...-boots-Black-leather-54cb45302fd0b768480048d8
> 
> they seem authentic but the seller seems to have sold fake chanels, lvs in the past making me wary


Authentic IMO


----------



## shuze

bw695x said:


> also could someone look at this as well:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Stuart-...184?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item259f16c3b0
> 
> thanks!


Need to see interior stamping to give an opinion.


----------



## Chiccouture

Hi- 

Could someone help authenticate the YSL Tribtoo pumps? Pls see details below.

Name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Tribtoo Classic Black Grained Leather Pumps 
Seller: hattieschoice 
Item no: 321656375777
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...777?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae436c9e1


Name: YVES SAINT LAURENT Black Vernigolf TRIBTOO 80 PLATFORM PUMP
Seller: dancingmall123
Item no:121565142058
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...058?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c4dd8dc2a


----------



## shuze

Chiccouture said:


> Hi-
> 
> Could someone help authenticate the YSL Tribtoo pumps? Pls see details below.
> 
> Name: YSL Yves Saint Laurent Tribtoo Classic Black Grained Leather Pumps
> Seller: hattieschoice
> Item no: 321656375777
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...777?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae436c9e1
> 
> 
> Name: YVES SAINT LAURENT Black Vernigolf TRIBTOO 80 PLATFORM PUMP
> Seller: dancingmall123
> Item no:121565142058
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...058?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c4dd8dc2a


Ist pair is definitely authentic but note the tack or nail damage clearly shown by the seller. Pictures on the second pair are not crisp enough for me but I don't see anything wrong .


----------



## devik

shuze said:


> Chiccouture said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi-
> 
> Could someone help authenticate the YSL Tribtoo pumps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ist pair is definitely authentic but *note the tack or nail damage *clearly shown by the seller. Pictures on the second pair are not crisp enough for me but I don't see anything wrong .
Click to expand...


I think that hole was probably intentionally placed there by the store as a 'final sale' marker to prevent returns. I've seen it before on other listings and I have one pair from Nordstrom like that.

Also interesting to note that the second pair must be quite a bit older - they are the "YSL" version rather than the first pair being "Saint Laurent". Not sure if there are any other differences in the style beyond the stamp?


----------



## Chiccouture

Thank You!!!! I was concerned about the first pare because I too had noticed that hole and was suspicious.


----------



## Brookeashleyh

Can someone please authenticate these YSL Janis boots:


http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-black-brogue-Oxford-JANICE-105-Ankle-Boots-NIB-Authentc-1045-/361120988390








TIA


----------



## samfi

Hello, can somebody help me to authenticate my Ugg's?


----------



## samfi

I bought these ugg's in second hand store, are they authentic? thanks!


----------



## shuze

Brookeashleyh said:


> Can someone please authenticate these YSL Janis boots:
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-LAURENT-black-brogue-Oxford-JANICE-105-Ankle-Boots-NIB-Authentc-1045-/361120988390
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA


IMO Authentic YSL Boots.


----------



## aceofspades

Item: YSL Charlotte Croc Pumps Wood Heel Shoes- Yves Saint Laurent 36.5
Listing Number: 331474216984
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Charlot...-Shoes-Yves-Saint-Laurent-36-5-/331474216984?

Thanks in advance ladies!


----------



## shuze

aceofspades said:


> Item: YSL Charlotte Croc Pumps Wood Heel Shoes- Yves Saint Laurent 36.5
> Listing Number: 331474216984
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Charlot...-Shoes-Yves-Saint-Laurent-36-5-/331474216984?
> 
> Thanks in advance ladies!


Finishing on the interior looks outstanding so I can't imagine that they're anything other than authentic IMO but IMO authenticity opinions should really not be given without clear pictures of interior stamping and sole stamping.


----------



## maymui

Hi Ladies!
Could someone kindly authenticate this pair of Isabel Marant?
This is from my local Buy Trade and Sell, so no link to post. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Glmrkillz

Hello! I just purchased a pair of blur louboutin Samira brocade heels. Can anyone help me to confirm whether these are authentic or not? Thank you in advance!!
http://m.ebay.com/itm/251835503604?nav=SEARCH


----------



## chickenruns

Hi ladies,

Could someone please help authenticate these Lanvin sneakers? (via vestiaire collective)

Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...vestiairecollective.com&utm_medium=email-auto

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## BeenBurned

samfi said:


> I bought these ugg's in second hand store, are they authentic? thanks!


The Uggs look fine.


----------



## devik

Glmrkillz said:


> Hello! I just purchased a pair of blur louboutin Samira brocade heels. Can anyone help me to confirm whether these are authentic or not? Thank you in advance!!
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/251835503604?nav=SEARCH



Hi Glmrkillz - there's actually a whole forum dedicated to Louboutin shoes including a special thread just for CL authentications:

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...boutin-shoes-read-1st-page-before-817623.html


----------



## hautecouturelov

Hey all

Can someone help to authenticate this pair of bekkets? 
Many thanks!

Item:Isabel Marant bekket black
Item no:131429916454
Listing: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=131429916454&alt=web
Seller:midi9man
Comments: seller sold mixture of fake and authentic items before.


----------



## Glmrkillz

Great! Thank you! One day I'll post a question correctly! &#128521; lol


----------



## Myoung

Hi ladies, could someone please authenticate these for me?

Name: Valentino Rockstud Nude Pumps 
Seller: Ashley L 
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/valentino-rockstud-studded-nude-pumps-1555640/?tref=category OR https://www.lollipuff.com/Valentino/5087/valentino-rockstud-ankle-strap-pump-38-new


TIA xx


----------



## Myoung

Sorry, that first link should be 

https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/valentino-rockstud-studded-nude-pumps-1555640/


----------



## lauren13

Hi! 

Can someone please authenticate these shoes?

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Womens Studded Cap-Toe Red
Listing Number: 161589119006
Seller: AuthenticLux
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...006?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item259f76481e

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shuze

lauren13 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can someone please authenticate these shoes?
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Womens Studded Cap-Toe Red
> Listing Number: 161589119006
> Seller: AuthenticLux
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...006?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item259f76481e
> 
> Thanks in advance!


IMO red YSL's are authentic.


----------



## shuze

Myoung said:


> Sorry, that first link should be
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/valentino-rockstud-studded-nude-pumps-1555640/


IMO authentic


----------



## Myoung

shuze said:


> IMO authentic




Fab, thank you so much shuze!! Appreciate it xx


----------



## devik

lauren13 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can someone please authenticate these shoes?
> 
> Item: Yves Saint Laurent Womens Studded Cap-Toe Red
> Listing Number: 161589119006
> Seller: AuthenticLux
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...006?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item259f76481e
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Those are really pretty!!


----------



## hautecouturelov

hautecouturelov said:


> Hey all
> 
> Can someone help to authenticate this pair of bekkets?
> Many thanks!
> 
> Item:Isabel Marant bekket black
> Item no:131429916454
> Listing: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=131429916454&alt=web
> Seller:midi9man
> Comments: seller sold mixture of fake and authentic items before.





Anyone can help? Tia!


----------



## dmand2

Hi lovely authenticators

I'd be very grateful if you could please authenticate the following shoes:

Item name:  Valentino Garavani rockstud fushia flats size 40color sold out 100%Authentic 
Item #:   121574272621       
Seller I.D.:   luvlux4ever 
Link:           http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121574272...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
Comments: A bit odd that the seller said Valentinos don't come with replacement studs, which they do, and the pricing is so low, I'm a bit concerned these are fakes. The seller also provided the attached pic of the soles of the shoes at my request. I'm afraid the quality isn't great, but hope you have sufficient information to authenticate. 

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Sslane88

Can someone please help me authenticate these! I'm worried cause the red toe box is darker than red on bottoms of shoes! But then I'm thinking that probably happens from wearing them and your feet sweating, darkening leather. Anyhow any help is appreciated! Thanks!!


----------



## Sslane88

Please help authenticate. Also if you know name! It would only let me upload one pix


----------



## Sslane88

Another pic


----------



## Sslane88

Another pic, any help would be very much appreciated! Thanks again!


----------



## audreylita

dmand2 said:


> Hi lovely authenticators
> 
> I'd be very grateful if you could please authenticate the following shoes:
> 
> Item name:  Valentino Garavani rockstud fushia flats size 40color sold out 100%Authentic
> Item #:   121574272621
> Seller I.D.:   luvlux4ever
> Link:           http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121574272...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> Comments: A bit odd that the seller said Valentinos don't come with replacement studs, which they do, and the pricing is so low, I'm a bit concerned these are fakes. The seller also provided the attached pic of the soles of the shoes at my request. I'm afraid the quality isn't great, but hope you have sufficient information to authenticate.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!



I would ask the seller to post pictures of the soles and heels.  The innersoles are really filthy which would account for the low bids.  It's not uncommon for replacement parts to become separated from shoes but it happens all the time.  I try to keep my extra shoe accessories together but that's usually easier said than done.


----------



## dmand2

Thanks so much for your quick reply. The seller is adamant they're authentic, so perhaps I'll take a punt then have them properly authenticated if I'm the successful bidder. 

I guess I'm pretty obsessive when it comes to the care of my shoes-all stay in original boxes, packaging material, dust bags, spare heel tips/studs etc. And I carefully waterproof and clean them regularly.


----------



## Chiccouture

Thanks again for helping me with authenticating the black ysl shoes. I bought them and I love love love them! 

Now I am after a nude pair.  Can someone help me authenticate these? 

Item: YSL Tribtoo Pumps
Item no: 221561926281
Listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...281?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33961eb289
Seller: sparklelisab 
Comments: The color is throwing me off, perhaps it's the flash and the seller mentioned it's called "Chair" :wondering It doesn't look like the typical nude from YSL that I have seen.

Thanks!


----------



## devik

dmand2 said:


> Hi lovely authenticators
> 
> I'd be very grateful if you could please authenticate the following shoes:
> 
> Item name:  Valentino Garavani rockstud fushia flats size 40color sold out 100%Authentic
> Item #:   121574272621
> Seller I.D.:   luvlux4ever
> Link:           http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121574272...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> Comments: A bit odd that the seller said Valentinos don't come with replacement studs, which they do, and the pricing is so low, I'm a bit concerned these are fakes. The seller also provided the attached pic of the soles of the shoes at my request. I'm afraid the quality isn't great, but hope you have sufficient information to authenticate.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!



You may want to ask the seller to open up the feedback on the private listings. Some buyers feel that's a red flag. I think it's fairly uncommon for someone selling authentic goods to keep transactions private like that. Seeing prior transactions could also give a hint on the pricing used here with the no-reserve auction - maybe the seller is just very confident that this item will have a lot of interest and the price will end up very high, or, maybe it's a more inexperienced seller? Sometimes you can get insights into these things so it would be useful to see that stuff.

Also where did they say that they don't come with replacements? Not seeing that on the listing now; was it edited after you posted here?





Sslane88 said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate these! I'm worried cause the red toe box is darker than red on bottoms of shoes! But then I'm thinking that probably happens from wearing them and your feet sweating, darkening leather. Anyhow any help is appreciated! Thanks!!



Sslane88, there's actually a whole forum dedicated to Louboutin shoes including a special thread just for CL authentications:

http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin...re-817623.html


----------



## shuze

Chiccouture said:


> Thanks again for helping me with authenticating the black ysl shoes. I bought them and I love love love them!
> 
> Now I am after a nude pair.  Can someone help me authenticate these?
> 
> Item: YSL Tribtoo Pumps
> Item no: 221561926281
> Listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint-...281?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33961eb289
> Seller: sparklelisab
> Comments: The color is throwing me off, perhaps it's the flash and the seller mentioned it's called "Chair" :wondering It doesn't look like the typical nude from YSL that I have seen.
> 
> Thanks!


Tribs are fine IMO-I don't know the colors so can't comment on that but they're authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

devik said:


> You may want to ask the seller to open up the feedback on the private listings. Some buyers feel that's a red flag. I think it's fairly uncommon for someone selling authentic goods to keep transactions private like that. Seeing prior transactions could also give a hint on the pricing used here with the no-reserve auction - maybe the seller is just very confident that this item will have a lot of interest and the price will end up very high, or, maybe it's a more inexperienced seller? Sometimes you can get insights into these things so it would be useful to see that stuff.
> 
> Also where did they say that they don't come with replacements? Not seeing that on the listing now; was it edited after you posted here?


If a listing was private, it can't be "opened up" after the fact. (Unlike feedback, private listings remain private.)


----------



## devik

BeenBurned said:


> If a listing was private, it can't be "opened up" after the fact. (Unlike feedback, private listings remain private.)



Thanks for the correction!

Is there anything that a buyer in such a situation can ask of the seller, then? I guess I'd just avoid such sellers personally but do you have any other recommendations, BeenBurned?


----------



## BeenBurned

devik said:


> Thanks for the correction!
> 
> Is there anything that a buyer in such a situation can ask of the seller, then? I guess I'd just avoid such sellers personally but do you have any other recommendations, BeenBurned?


Personally, I don't bid or buy from sellers who have private listings for highly faked brands and items. Not only is it next to impossible to look at their history and what they sold but there are other violations that can be hidden, especially when it's an auction (as opposed to fixed price) listing.

I understand the reason for private listings in some categories such as "fetish," erotica," etc., but in the case of designer items, I (personally) see no valid reasons other than  hiding something.


----------



## rdgldy

dmand2 said:


> Thanks so much for your quick reply. The seller is adamant they're authentic, so perhaps I'll take a punt then have them properly authenticated if I'm the successful bidder.
> 
> I guess I'm pretty obsessive when it comes to the care of my shoes-all stay in original boxes, packaging material, dust bags, spare heel tips/studs etc. And I carefully waterproof and clean them regularly.



I have 10 pair of rockstuds and don't recall getting spare studs with any of mine, all purchased from Valentino or Neiman Marcus, etc.  That to me would not confirm or deny authenticity.


----------



## Seng

Hi, I purchased this pair from Nordstrom Rack. When trying to search online, there is not too much information on this pair. Can anyone comment on authenticity? Thanks!!


----------



## audreylita

Seng said:


> Hi, I purchased this pair from Nordstrom Rack. When trying to search online, there is not too much information on this pair. Can anyone comment on authenticity? Thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 2904514
> 
> View attachment 2904515
> 
> View attachment 2904517
> 
> View attachment 2904518
> 
> View attachment 2904519



I personally would never question authenticity from a department store such as Nordstrom which carries Valentino shoes in their regular stores.  Selling a knock off anything could prove devastating to their entire business.  

Just curious why you think Nordstroms would be selling knock offs?


----------



## Seng

audreylita said:


> I personally would never question authenticity from a department store such as Nordstrom which carries Valentino shoes in their regular stores.  Selling a knock off anything could prove devastating to their entire business.
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious why you think Nordstroms would be selling knock offs?




It looks authentic to me, but there have been reports of knock-offs in the Nordstrom Rack thread, so I figured I'd just check to be sure. Maybe I was just feeling a bit paranoid since I couldn't find reports of this shoe online!


----------



## shuze

The Nordies pair is fine. The only way a pair of fakes will show up at a luxury department store (or their outlet) is if a crook buys an authentic shoe and owns a counterfeit or has access to buying one. They then switch the tags (which is really difficult to do without tearing them and any shank marks) and then returns the fake. This definitely has happened in the past but I highly doubt that it happens any more as the people who takes returns are now far more highly trained in catching these switches and the tagging has become impossible to switch.


----------



## maja2506

Hi, could someone please check those Chanel Espadrilles? Thanks a lot!!
http://mobile.willhaben.at/kaufen-u...hwarz-weiss-40-41-113503697?sid=1424703978723

I have also received some additional photos:
http://mobile.willhaben.at/kaufen-u...additional-photos-113765668?sid=1424704538538

Thanks again!!


----------



## shuze

maja2506 said:


> Hi, could someone please check those Chanel Espadrilles? Thanks a lot!!
> http://mobile.willhaben.at/kaufen-u...hwarz-weiss-40-41-113503697?sid=1424703978723
> 
> I have also received some additional photos:
> http://mobile.willhaben.at/kaufen-u...additional-photos-113765668?sid=1424704538538
> 
> Thanks again!!


Cannot open. Please post the pictures.


----------



## maja2506

shuze said:


> Cannot open. Please post the pictures.

















Thanks again!


----------



## Maedy

Item name: $680 NEW Giuseppe Zanotti 7 / 7.5 couture patent leather pumps desinger 37 1/2
Item #: 291295550711
Seller I.D.: areasonablegentleman
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291295550711?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Someone please help me authenticate this pair.


----------



## shuze

Maedy said:


> Item name: $680 NEW Giuseppe Zanotti 7 / 7.5 couture patent leather pumps desinger 37 1/2
> Item #: 291295550711
> Seller I.D.: areasonablegentleman
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291295550711?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Someone please help me authenticate this pair.


Authentic IMO


----------



## LuvQChanel

Do you authenticate Valentinon shoes? The Valentino authenticator does not do shoes anymore. Thanks.


----------



## LuvQChanel

Oh and one more 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Item name: valentino rockstud thong gladiators, cognac color

Item#: 1802780

Seller ID: tradesy

Link: http://trsy.co/1802780


----------



## LuvQChanel

Item name: valentino rockstud thong gladiators, cognac color

Item#: 1802780

Seller ID: tradesy

Link: http://trsy.co/1802780


----------



## shuze

LuvQChanel said:


> Item name: valentino rockstud thong gladiators, cognac color
> 
> Item#: 1802780
> 
> Seller ID: tradesy
> 
> Link: http://trsy.co/1802780


IMO they look fine. I see nothing suspicious. Great sandal.


----------



## LuvQChanel

Thank you! Supposedly they were purchased at Style Bop.. I have never shopped there.


----------



## west of the sun

item name: AUT MANOLO BLAHNIK BLACK CLASSIC MARYJANE POINTED PATENT SZ35 RET$735 SOLD OUT!
item number: 261765392576
seller id: elegantdonne
link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUT-MANO...576?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf26ee8c0

hopefully one of you lovely ladies can help me authenticate these, thanks!


----------



## audreylita

west of the sun said:


> item name: AUT MANOLO BLAHNIK BLACK CLASSIC MARYJANE POINTED PATENT SZ35 RET$735 SOLD OUT!
> item number: 261765392576
> seller id: elegantdonne
> link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUT-MANO...576?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf26ee8c0
> 
> hopefully one of you lovely ladies can help me authenticate these, thanks!



Authentic.


----------



## devik

I bought a pair of these Saint Laurent booties from a private seller.

Here's the link to the YSL product page and here's their stock photo:




For reference, another retailer's listing with more pics is here (could not find photos of the soles on any retailer's site).

The description on the YSL site says "leather sole" however the ones I received are slick and shiny. I have never bought YSL shoes before but all the other designer shoes I have with leather sole are obviously leather. I'm pretty sure that the uppers on these are leather but I'm not experienced enough to know about these soles.














Everything else about them looks good to me but I dunno... I'm worried that these are very good knock-offs. Anyone have an opinion?

If not I will take them to my cobbler to see what she says.

EDIT: I just saw some Tribtoos authenticated up-thread and they look to have similar soles... maybe I'm just a nervous buyer! Still interested in what the experts have to say here. 

TIA!


----------



## brakefashion

devik said:


> I bought a pair of these Saint Laurent booties from a private seller.
> 
> Here's the link to the YSL product page and here's their stock photo:
> 
> View attachment 2910441
> 
> 
> For reference, another retailer's listing with more pics is here (could not find photos of the soles on any retailer's site).
> 
> The description on the YSL site says "leather sole" however the ones I received are slick and shiny. I have never bought YSL shoes before but all the other designer shoes I have with leather sole are obviously leather. I'm pretty sure that the uppers on these are leather but I'm not experienced enough to know about these soles.
> 
> View attachment 2910437
> 
> 
> View attachment 2910438
> 
> 
> View attachment 2910439
> 
> 
> View attachment 2910440
> 
> 
> 
> Everything else about them looks good to me but I dunno... I'm worried that these are very good knock-offs. Anyone have an opinion?
> 
> If not I will take them to my cobbler to see what she says.
> 
> EDIT: I just saw some Tribtoos authenticated up-thread and they look to have similar soles... maybe I'm just a nervous buyer! Still interested in what the experts have to say here.
> 
> TIA!


 

These are fine


----------



## shuze

brakefashion said:


> These are fine


Agree that they're fine.


----------



## devik

brakefashion said:


> These are fine





shuze said:


> Agree that they're fine.



Thank you both!


----------



## anntt

Can anyone help me authenticate this pair of Manolos? If things go well this is gonna be my first pair! Only 14 hours left before the end of the bid.

Item name: NWT Manolo Blahnik BB Suede Pump 37 or Size 7 Retail $595

Item #: 121579558104

Seller ID: kancy

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Manolo-Blahnik-BB-Suede-Pump-37-or-Size-7-Retail-595-/121579558104?


----------



## shuze

anntt said:


> Can anyone help me authenticate this pair of Manolos? If things go well this is gonna be my first pair! Only 14 hours left before the end of the bid.
> 
> Item name: NWT Manolo Blahnik BB Suede Pump 37 or Size 7 Retail $595
> 
> Item #: 121579558104
> 
> Seller ID: kancy
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Manolo-Blahnik-BB-Suede-Pump-37-or-Size-7-Retail-595-/121579558104?


Those are authentic and a gorgeous color. Hope that you have tried on the BB as IMO MB's run small and IMO a 37 is more a 6,5 than a 7. Wait for Audreylita to post as he wears the label and I don't and she can better guide you on size but if you know that the 37 will work go buy them and congrats.


----------



## LuvQChanel

Item: valentino rockstud thong gladiators

Item number: 1802780

Seller ID: Tradesy

Link: http://trsy.co/1802780

Can someone please take another look at these sandals? I posted a couple of days ago, but I would love a second opinion. I feel a little paranoid purchasing these since there are so many fakes out there. Please take a closer look at the studs on the front. Are they aligned perfectly to you? A couple look off to me? Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## audreylita

anntt said:


> Can anyone help me authenticate this pair of Manolos? If things go well this is gonna be my first pair! Only 14 hours left before the end of the bid.
> 
> Item name: NWT Manolo Blahnik BB Suede Pump 37 or Size 7 Retail $595
> 
> Item #: 121579558104
> 
> Seller ID: kancy
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Manolo-Blahnik-BB-Suede-Pump-37-or-Size-7-Retail-595-/121579558104?



This was a highly coveted color and sold out quickly, not sure how they're new and so inexpensive.  Not enough pictures for me to comfortably comment on authenticity.  

First picture is a stock photo.


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> This was a highly coveted color and sold out quickly, not sure how they're new and so inexpensive.  Not enough pictures for me to comfortably comment on authenticity.
> 
> First picture is a stock photo.


Thanks Audreylita-I didn't catch that and was definitely commenting off the first picture which completely shows lining and heel counter and is obviously an authentic shoe.Why do people use those photos? I would not have been able to comment off the other pictures either. On the other hand the seller has excellent feedback, toolhaus shows no issues and since the seller is domestic, it would be worth the gamble for me IMO assuming the buyer is US also. They're a great buy and if they're fake the worst that can happen is that the seller can get stuck with return shipping which ebay has been known to cover on counterfeits on occasion (as well as sometimes telling the buyer to destroy the item which is a whole other discussion).


----------



## audreylita

shuze said:


> Thanks Audreylita-I didn't catch that and was definitely commenting off the first picture which completely shows lining and heel counter and is obviously an authentic shoe.Why do people use those photos? I would not have been able to comment off the other pictures either. On the other hand the seller has excellent feedback, toolhaus shows no issues and since the seller is domestic, it would be worth the gamble for me IMO assuming the buyer is US also. They're a great buy and if they're fake the worst that can happen is that the seller can get stuck with return shipping which ebay has been known to cover on counterfeits on occasion (as well as sometimes telling the buyer to destroy the item which is a whole other discussion).



If someone is unfamiliar with his shoes and this is their first pair, they wouldn't know if they were fake or real.


----------



## shuze

Respectfully, all the buyer would have to do is to take them to their local shoemaker who will immediately tell them if the shoe is kid suede and if the lining and sole are leather. There are no fakes that are leather lined and leather soled. The OP can also post pictures of the shoe they receive here for verification from you and others including me, Again, at worst they are out return shipping if even forced to return them. Upon receipt the shoes can always be professionally authenticated for under $10.

Without going back through every post I've ever made I know that you and I have had discussions of this ilk before and you're definitely far more conservative than I am. I see nothing overtly wrong with those shoes but I do agree that stock photos are a turnoff and will be better in the future about using them to give opinions. 

I stand by the fact that the seller has fine feedback and assuming that the sale is domestic I see no issue in "chancing it" and have done it many times myself. If the sale were international and significant sums were involved on shipping I would not suggest it. Perhaps the best solution would be for the poster to contact the seller, state that they are disappointed in seeing a stock photo followed by the blurry ones and ask for new pictures, or, as you said, just pass.

On the other hand, they are a deal if authentic. I've gotten so many great deals on ebay over the years from sellers (probably mostly stylists) who tape soles etc, use them for a couple of shoots and then just dump them. The price doesn't bother me although the stock picture does.


----------



## anntt

shuze and audreylita, thank you guys so much for your feedback. I ended up not buying them since there were a few red flags about this seller. Aside from the fact that this account has 100% feedback, the biggest red flag to me was that they were selling fake Pradas (I do know a thing or two about authenticating Pradas). Besides, the photos provided were not clear, even the outer soles weren't pictured (only half of one shoe), so there was no way to make sure these were even new, let alone authentic. I did try to contact the seller inquiring more photos but so far no reply and the listing have already ended. 

However I manage to find a pair of Manolo BB Ankle Strap in Black Suede (that I have been dreaming of!), I hope you guys can help me authenticate this one. The only thing is that I'm a 7 in BB Suede and 7.5 in other materials and most heels in general, not sure how this strap version in size 7.5 fit since I couldn't find any size guide. Different sites have different recommendations so I hope you guys can help me out! I really like this pair so hopefully I can finally get my first pair of Manolos!

Item name: MANOLO BLAHNIK BLACK SUEDE BB CLASSIC ANKLE STRAP PUMPS POINTY TOE HEELS 37.5

Item #: 111564251963

Seller ID: ariail54

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MANOLO-BLAH...963?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19f9bf633b

Again, thank you guys so much. Your help is much appreciated!


----------



## LuvQChanel

LuvQChanel said:


> Item: valentino rockstud thong gladiators
> 
> Item number: 1802780
> 
> Seller ID: Tradesy
> 
> Link: http://trsy.co/1802780
> 
> Can someone please take another look at these sandals? I posted a couple of days ago, but I would love a second opinion. I feel a little paranoid purchasing these since there are so many fakes out there. Please take a closer look at the studs on the front. Are they aligned perfectly to you? A couple look off to me? Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2912456
> View attachment 2912457
> View attachment 2912458
> View attachment 2912459




Please, can I have someone take another closer look? Thank you!!


----------



## audreylita

anntt said:


> shuze and audreylita, thank you guys so much for your feedback. I ended up not buying them since there were a few red flags about this seller. Aside from the fact that this account has 100% feedback, the biggest red flag to me was that they were selling fake Pradas (I do know a thing or two about authenticating Pradas). Besides, the photos provided were not clear, even the outer soles weren't pictured (only half of one shoe), so there was no way to make sure these were even new, let alone authentic. I did try to contact the seller inquiring more photos but so far no reply and the listing have already ended.
> 
> However I manage to find a pair of Manolo BB Ankle Strap in Black Suede (that I have been dreaming of!), I hope you guys can help me authenticate this one. The only thing is that I'm a 7 in BB Suede and 7.5 in other materials and most heels in general, not sure how this strap version in size 7.5 fit since I couldn't find any size guide. Different sites have different recommendations so I hope you guys can help me out! I really like this pair so hopefully I can finally get my first pair of Manolos!
> 
> Item name: MANOLO BLAHNIK BLACK SUEDE BB CLASSIC ANKLE STRAP PUMPS POINTY TOE HEELS 37.5
> 
> Item #: 111564251963
> 
> Seller ID: ariail54
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MANOLO-BLAH...963?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19f9bf633b
> 
> Again, thank you guys so much. Your help is much appreciated!



Authentic.  I own this exact shoe and they do run true to size.


----------



## shuze

anntt said:


> shuze and audreylita, thank you guys so much for your feedback. I ended up not buying them since there were a few red flags about this seller. Aside from the fact that this account has 100% feedback, the biggest red flag to me was that they were selling fake Pradas (I do know a thing or two about authenticating Pradas). Besides, the photos provided were not clear, even the outer soles weren't pictured (only half of one shoe), so there was no way to make sure these were even new, let alone authentic. I did try to contact the seller inquiring more photos but so far no reply and the listing have already ended.
> 
> However I manage to find a pair of Manolo BB Ankle Strap in Black Suede (that I have been dreaming of!), I hope you guys can help me authenticate this one. The only thing is that I'm a 7 in BB Suede and 7.5 in other materials and most heels in general, not sure how this strap version in size 7.5 fit since I couldn't find any size guide. Different sites have different recommendations so I hope you guys can help me out! I really like this pair so hopefully I can finally get my first pair of Manolos!
> 
> Item name: MANOLO BLAHNIK BLACK SUEDE BB CLASSIC ANKLE STRAP PUMPS POINTY TOE HEELS 37.5
> 
> Item #: 111564251963
> 
> Seller ID: ariail54
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MANOLO-BLAH...963?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19f9bf633b
> 
> Again, thank you guys so much. Your help is much appreciated!


Really glad you passed. Never looked at her other items-just looked at fb and toolhaus. Now knowing that I think you made the right choice and glad you found another pair. I will be much better in the future about noting whether a stock photo is being used. My definite mistake for being so trusting but there was no question on that first photo.


----------



## LuvQChanel

Hello,

Will someone please please take a look at these shoes again? The first time I posted these shoes, the first 2 photos were from the Internet (not the actual shoe on sale). There are so many Valentino fakes sold online, I'm a little paranoid. Can you take a closer look at the studs again on the front of the sandal? Are they perfectly evenly aligned? This will be my first purchase for Valentino. Please authenticate asap please, as these are the only pair and I do want to purchase if they are authentic. Thank you once again!








Item: Valentino gladiator sandals

Item#: 1802780

Seller: Tradesy.com

Link:  http://trsy.co/1802780


----------



## shuze

LuvQChanel said:


> Hello,
> 
> Will someone please please take a look at these shoes again? The first time I posted these shoes, the first 2 photos were from the Internet (not the actual shoe on sale). There are so many Valentino fakes sold online, I'm a little paranoid. Can you take a closer look at the studs again on the front of the sandal? Are they perfectly evenly aligned? This will be my first purchase for Valentino. Please authenticate asap please, as these are the only pair and I do want to purchase if they are authentic. Thank you once again!
> 
> View attachment 2913788
> View attachment 2913789
> View attachment 2913790
> View attachment 2913791
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Valentino gladiator sandals
> 
> Item#: 1802780
> 
> Seller: Tradesy.com
> 
> Link:  http://trsy.co/1802780


I really wish someone else would comment on these since you obviously cannot make a decision but it seems I'm your only shot and although I rarely make bad calls (I have made some) and I have made calls off stock photos as opposed to the actual shoe which is my mistake. Forget the alignment of the studs. That's total bull and not how you judge authenticity of a shoe. 

I can pull studding from any number of my own luxury designer lines and show you an "off" placement. The things to note are whether the lining and sole are leather and how the shoe is lasted. The fakes are all (to the best of my knowledge) synthetically soled and lined which is how the counterfeiters can make them to sell so cheaply. You should never go by the upper alone as that is the easiest part of the shoe to fake. That's the part that the counterfeiters can usually pretty much nail. It's the lining, lasting, soling and sometimes stamping that gives them away.

Look at is how the shoe is balanced which is why you want to see shots of the shoe on the side which you don't have here. In the listing they're fine but again, I don't know if that's the actual shoe.

If you Google Replica Valentino Rockstud Gladiators you'll see  many g-d awful examples that are unbalanced, have obviously synthetic linings, have the interior backings of the studs showing on the undersides, etc. These do not IMO look like that but I honestly think that some people will be happiest buying product new at retail or on sale at retail so that they're confident that they're purchasing authentic product if they don't want to deal with the possibility of returns. That has personally never been an issue for me but when I gamble I only gamble domestically. I've received a few fakes over the years but have never been stuck with one and have been lucky enough that my sellers were not crooks, just not knowledgeable about what they were selling so they refunded all shipping too.

There are also professional shoe authenticators who you can contact after purchase. I think the most important thing for more timid buyers to remember is to stick with sellers in their own countries so at worst they're not dealing with any responsibility of return international shipping. 

I have never purchased on Tradesy and know nothing about their return policies but I do know that they are considered a legit site.

Also, as has been pointed out by other posters, a brand "newbie" may receive a shoe and still not know what they've got so know, as I've stated before, that you can take them to any decent shoemaker and confirm that lining and soling are leather in which case you're fine. 

All the above is my own personal opinion.


----------



## brakefashion

LuvQChanel said:


> Hello,
> 
> Will someone please please take a look at these shoes again? The first time I posted these shoes, the first 2 photos were from the Internet (not the actual shoe on sale). There are so many Valentino fakes sold online, I'm a little paranoid. Can you take a closer look at the studs again on the front of the sandal? Are they perfectly evenly aligned? This will be my first purchase for Valentino. Please authenticate asap please, as these are the only pair and I do want to purchase if they are authentic. Thank you once again!
> 
> View attachment 2913788
> View attachment 2913789
> View attachment 2913790
> View attachment 2913791
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Valentino gladiator sandals
> 
> Item#: 1802780
> 
> Seller: Tradesy.com
> 
> Link:  http://trsy.co/1802780[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> From these pictures those are real Valentino.


----------



## LuvQChanel

Shuz & brake fashion,

Thanks, I appreciate your thoughts & comments. I value all your opinions. It helps getting a 2nd & 3rd opinion. I have sold plenty on Tradesy & I know for a fact they have a strict policy on selling authentic, but you just never know. There are a million of sellers on the site, one person can be missed. Anyhow like I said, I think I am just paranoid bc of all the fakes sold online and bc I haven't purchased Valentino shoes before (but I have tried on at the dept stores). Also it's a little tougher to tell in photos & you are not allowed to email the user and personally ask for more photos, they can only post on the site.

Anyway thank you thank you! I will love them! Such a classic!!


----------



## MT859

Hello, can someone please help me Authenticate these Christian Louboutin Sneakers? Although Bidding has ended I messaged the Seller & they are still available for sale. I've noticed this seller has sold a fake Celine purse to someone in the past so I'm a bit weary. Thank you!

Item name: Authentic Christian Louboutin Louis flats sneakers black/mix spikes sz37.5 ITALY

Item #: 151587930115

Seller ID: mypoko309

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Maedy

Please help me with these 

Item: Jimmy Choo Anthracite Pump 37/7/6.5
Item number: 111610461900
Seller ID: metapree
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jimmy-Choo-...900?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fc807ecc


----------



## simonepu

hello expert,
just got a pair of valentino flats. i love them, but the sole looks a little strange for me. Could you please help me look at these shoes? thx!!http://www.moonbbs.com/thread-844170-1-1.html


----------



## devik

MT859 said:


> Hello, can someone please help me Authenticate these Christian Louboutin Sneakers? Although Bidding has ended I messaged the Seller & they are still available for sale. I've noticed this seller has sold a fake Celine purse to someone in the past so I'm a bit weary. Thank you!
> 
> Item name: Authentic Christian Louboutin Louis flats sneakers black/mix spikes sz37.5 ITALY
> 
> Item #: 151587930115
> 
> Seller ID: mypoko309
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



There is a dedicated forum for Louboutin authentications:

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...read-1st-page-before-817623.html#post24585034


----------



## MT859

devik said:


> There is a dedicated forum for Louboutin authentications:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...read-1st-page-before-817623.html#post24585034


My apologies & thank you, Devik!


----------



## MEstey

Hello,

Would you please authenticate these Isabel Marant sneakers?  Thank you in advance!

*Item*:  Isabel Marant "Betty" Black Leather & Suede Wedge Sneakers Size 39 (8- 8.5 US)
Listing number:  141593344914
*Seller*:  maurromm  
*Link*:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/14159334491...&ghostText=&_sacat=0&_nkw=141593344914&_rdc=1
*Comments*:  I just purchased these today and am worried about the label on the shoe box.


----------



## pursehunter45

I purchased a pair of Ugg Australia Darcie boots from Amazon via a third-party seller JoyPer's Shoes, fulfilled of course by Amazon.

They are either terrible quality boots or good quality fakes. They also have that QR Code on the inside of the left boot, as the uggaustralia.com website explains. I scanned it, and I come up with this, but I've never scanned a QR Code before, so I'm not sure what to expect.

http://dekqr.com/805/000000000R1A0G0K

1. There is no website at that address, it's an empty domain.

2. I am assuming that since this is not an uggaustralia.com page verifying their authenticity, they are fake.

3. I emailed uggaustralia's counterfeit department to ask them but their automatic reply says it could be awhile.

4. So, should I go ahead and call Amazon? What if they're real?


----------



## b.Jane

hi ladies,

i know this listing has ended, but can you please help confirm if these are authentic Stella Mccartney:

Seller: happylife415607 
Item: Stella Mccartney Britt shoes
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261789533570
Listing num: #261789533570


----------



## shuze

IMO I don't think anyone can authenticate those SM's off the pictures provided. If you're the buyer you got a heck of a deal for $200 IMO if authentic. Check to see that the platform wrap is actually genuine wood showing a wood grain and that her name and the size are stamped on the soling. Both must be there on an authentic shoe. I don't know if her shoes are faked but a copy isn't going to have a genuine wood wrap as that's a pretty involved construction to execute correctly.


----------



## devik

b.Jane said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> i know this listing has ended, but can you please help confirm if these are authentic Stella Mccartney:
> 
> Seller: happylife415607
> Item: Stella Mccartney Britt shoes
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261789533570
> Listing num: #261789533570



In the description the seller claimed that these are leather. If they're Stella McCartney, they will not be leather.


----------



## audreylita

devik said:


> In the description the seller claimed that these are leather. If they're Stella McCartney, they will not be leather.



Touche.


----------



## shuze

Seller may have no clue what the material is supposed to be. Meanwhile off those pictures I cannot see a wood grain nor sole stamping. The listing does say alter nappa which I assume is alternative. Better pictures are needed.


----------



## b.Jane

Thank you so much for the prompt replies! The seller corrected herself in the message and apologized for not being knowledgeable of the faux leather. Anyway, I finally received the shoes and here are some close up:


----------



## shuze

b.Jane said:


> Thank you so much for the prompt replies! The seller corrected herself in the message and apologized for not being knowledgeable of the faux leather. Anyway, I finally received the shoes and here are some close up:


Thanks-I could not see the sole stamping in the other pictures. I see no issues but wait for others. I honestly think that shoe would be an absolute bear to knock off.


----------



## c0uture

Just got these from Poshmark, can someone authenticate them for me please? Thanks!!


----------



## BeenBurned

pursehunter45 said:


> I purchased a pair of Ugg Australia Darcie boots from Amazon via a third-party seller JoyPer's Shoes, fulfilled of course by Amazon.
> 
> They are either terrible quality boots or good quality fakes. They also have that QR Code on the inside of the left boot, as the uggaustralia.com website explains. I scanned it, and I come up with this, but I've never scanned a QR Code before, so I'm not sure what to expect.
> 
> http://dekqr.com/805/000000000R1A0G0K
> 
> 1. There is no website at that address, it's an empty domain.
> 
> 2. I am assuming that since this is not an uggaustralia.com page verifying their authenticity, they are fake.
> 
> 3. I emailed uggaustralia's counterfeit department to ask them but their automatic reply says it could be awhile.
> 
> 4. So, should I go ahead and call Amazon? What if they're real?


I'll respond backwards.

4. NO!! Don't file a dispute or contact Amazon before making sure you know what you're talking about. You have no idea whether the boots are fake or not.

3. If you tell Ugg that you bought them from an unauthorized site, they won't have anything to do with you. There are honest sellers of authentic Uggs but the company doesn't support them. 

2. and 1. Don't assume. 

Instead of jumping to conclusions, post pictures of the boots. 

Please post pictures and show the boots so you can get an educated opinion, one not based on groundless conclusions.

For starters, show the side view, sole, stitching at ankles and top of boot, all labels and all sides of labels from inside left boot.

If further pictures are needed, I'll request them. 

I apologize for my rant but it's really frustrating (and something that's so common) to see buyers allege fake without any valid proof. It's the details of the boots that will determine whether they're fake or not.

*ETA:* Never mind posting pictures. It's not necessary. 

Had you taken the time to do what I just did, you would have gone to Ugg's website, looked up their authorized online sellers and would have seen that Joyper is authorized. They sell authentic Uggs:

http://www.uggaustralia.com/onlineretailers


----------



## pursehunter45

BeenBurned said:


> I'll respond backwards.
> 
> 4. NO!! Don't file a dispute or contact Amazon before making sure you know what you're talking about. You have no idea whether the boots are fake or not.
> 
> 3. If you tell Ugg that you bought them from an unauthorized site, they won't have anything to do with you. There are honest sellers of authentic Uggs but the company doesn't support them.
> 
> 2. and 1. Don't assume.
> 
> Instead of jumping to conclusions, post pictures of the boots.
> 
> Please post pictures and show the boots so you can get an educated opinion, one not based on groundless conclusions.
> 
> For starters, show the side view, sole, stitching at ankles and top of boot, all labels and all sides of labels from inside left boot.
> 
> If further pictures are needed, I'll request them.
> 
> I apologize for my rant but it's really frustrating (and something that's so common) to see buyers allege fake without any valid proof. It's the details of the boots that will determine whether they're fake or not.
> 
> *ETA:* Never mind posting pictures. It's not necessary.
> 
> Had you taken the time to do what I just did, you would have gone to Ugg's website, looked up their authorized online sellers and would have seen that Joyper is authorized. They sell authentic Uggs:
> 
> http://www.uggaustralia.com/onlineretailers


Whoa. Hang on. 

I'm not assuming or jumping to conclusions here. I followed the directions, step by step, provided by Ugg Australia to authenticate their boots - their website says scan the QR Code, and if they're real, it will open an uggaustralia.com page verifying their authenticity. I did that. It pulled up a shady looking fake/empty domain. That is not a "groundless conclusion." That's a _reasonable conclusion_.

Just because JoyPer is an authorized seller does not mean they aren't fake. I've heard of people purchasing boots and swapping them out for a fake pair, then returning the fake pair. I assume an authorized seller would inspect their returns, but who knows who was working that day, how much they're paid, etc. etc. I've received obviously used/worn boots before. 

I get that it's frustrating to see buyers allege fake without any valid proof, but I didn't come on here saying "The boots look fake, help." I came on here saying, "The boots look fake AND I've done my best to follow the instructions provided by the company to check their authenticity, and it didn't work." Pictures would have helped I'm sure.


----------



## shuze

c0uture said:


> Just got these from Poshmark, can someone authenticate them for me please? Thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 2917587
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917589
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917590
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917591
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917592


I don't see anything wrong but need to see a tighter crisp picture of the sole stamp and a tight picture of the lining where it means the heel counter on the interior. Hot shoes.


----------



## c0uture

shuze said:


> I don't see anything wrong but need to see a tighter crisp picture of the sole stamp and a tight picture of the lining where it means the heel counter on the interior. Hot shoes.




Thanks for such a quick response!! I've wanted these forever so I was so excited when I saw them for such a great price. Hope these pics help!


----------



## shuze

pursehunter45 said:


> Whoa. Hang on.
> 
> I'm not assuming or jumping to conclusions here. I followed the directions, step by step, provided by Ugg Australia to authenticate their boots - their website says scan the QR Code, and if they're real, it will open an uggaustralia.com page verifying their authenticity. I did that. It pulled up a shady looking fake/empty domain. That is not a "groundless conclusion." That's a _reasonable conclusion_.
> 
> Just because JoyPer is an authorized seller does not mean they aren't fake. I've heard of people purchasing boots and swapping them out for a fake pair, then returning the fake pair. I assume an authorized seller would inspect their returns, but who knows who was working that day, how much they're paid, etc. etc. I've received obviously used/worn boots before.
> 
> I get that it's frustrating to see buyers allege fake without any valid proof, but I didn't come on here saying "The boots look fake, help." I came on here saying, "The boots look fake AND I've done my best to follow the instructions provided by the company to check their authenticity, and it didn't work." Pictures would have helped I'm sure.


I usually avoid commenting on Uggs (although I have) but the first thing you can do before even bothering to take and load all the requested pictures is to pull out a tiny bit of the shearling lining and do a burn test. All of the fakes that I have ever seen are lined in synthetic material which burns to a hard plastic ball. Do it in something fireproof like your sink or a ceramic bowl. Real shearling will always burn to ash. Do that first and again, if you get a hard plastic ball you've got a fake. There's no confusing the results.


----------



## shuze

c0uture said:


> Thanks for such a quick response!! I've wanted these forever so I was so excited when I saw them for such a great price. Hope these pics help!
> 
> View attachment 2917789
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917790
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917791


Party on! They look great to me. Look how beautifully that leather lining is finished at the heel piece. This is the kind of stuff that the counterfeiters are incapable of getting right. I can't authenticate off uppers alone as they're too easy to copy and patent is the toughest (at least for me) as it all looks like plastic to my eye LOL.as you can no longer even see the quality of the skins.


----------



## c0uture

shuze said:


> Party on! They look great to me. Look how beautifully that leather lining is finished at the heel piece. This is the kind of stuff that the counterfeiters are incapable of getting right. I can't authenticate off uppers alone as they're too easy to copy and patent is the toughest (at least for me) as it all looks like plastic to my eye LOL.as you can no longer even see the quality of the skins.




Yay!! Sounds great. Although I'm no expert, the shoes definitely look well made. Everything looks intact. I'm so happy, thank you so much


----------



## shuze

c0uture said:


> Yay!! Sounds great. Although I'm no expert, the shoes definitely look well made. Everything looks intact. I'm so happy, thank you so much


Wear them in good health!


----------



## BeenBurned

pursehunter45 said:


> Whoa. Hang on.
> 
> I'm not assuming or jumping to conclusions here. I followed the directions, step by step, provided by Ugg Australia to authenticate their boots - their website says scan the QR Code, and if they're real, it will open an uggaustralia.com page verifying their authenticity. I did that. It pulled up a shady looking fake/empty domain. That is not a "groundless conclusion." That's a _reasonable conclusion_.
> 
> Just because JoyPer is an authorized seller does not mean they aren't fake. I've heard of people purchasing boots and swapping them out for a fake pair, then returning the fake pair. I assume an authorized seller would inspect their returns, but who knows who was working that day, how much they're paid, etc. etc. I've received obviously used/worn boots before.
> 
> I get that it's frustrating to see buyers allege fake without any valid proof, but I didn't come on here saying "The boots look fake, help." I came on here saying, "The boots look fake AND I've done my best to follow the instructions provided by the company to check their authenticity, and it didn't work." Pictures would have helped I'm sure.



Just to let you know, I've never had much luck scanning those  symbols (except on the Dunkin Donuts app) so if it takes you to an  inactive website, it doesn't surprise me.

I'm happy to authenticate the Uggs based on pictures. If you provide those I requested, I'll look at them.

Uggs is very particular on who it chooses and who it allows to remain as authorized resellers and if a company is habitually a victim of switcheroos, they won't be on Uggs' dealer list. 

I am well aware of dishonest people buying a genuine item and returning a fake with the tags/receipt/box/props etc., but I honestly don't believe it happened in this case. 

I've seen and authenticated a lot of Uggs (not just on TPF) and I have yet to see the fakers fake the hologram and the scan symbol. I'm not saying it hasn't ever happened nor that it ever will happen but I've never seen it. And to get the hologram with the right color effects would be extremely difficult, time consuming and expensive. Although there are some fakes that are "better" than others, for them to take the time to make a perfect pair of fake Uggs would greatly reduce their profit. (It's not as though Uggs are $1000 LV or $5K Hermes items that they can fake "well" and still make a profit. 

Additionally, stores that specialize in footwear are less likely to be fooled by a switch. They know and recognize the quality of the items they sell. It would be like a jewelry store that takes a return on a diamond ring that turns out to be a CZ.  (I've seen fakes at Macy's, TJ's, Marshall's, etc. where their untrained personnel don't know what to look for, but I can't see it happening in this case.)

I also want to comment on your opinion of the quality. I'm not sure exactly what part of the boot it was that you considered to be cheaply made but I've seen some of the classic styles that seemed very cheap. 

Because shearling, like leather can vary depending on the animal it comes from, there can be thicker and plusher parts or thinner and coarser parts. It's the nature of the beast. I've seen different pairs of the same style of boots, some of which are very "cushy" and others that I'd have guessed were fake (or at least seconds) because they seemed cheaper. 

And in fact, the Uggs outlets do have boots that are considered to be "B" quality. They might have uneven coloring or thinner shearling. But they no less authentic than A quality; just different.

HTH.


----------



## dmand2

Hi lovey authenticators

Would someone be so kind as to authenticate these Valentino fuchsia rockstud ballerina flats for me?

Many thanks in advance for your assistance!!


----------



## shuze

Valentinos look fine IMO.


----------



## shuze

And I agree with everything Been Burned said but still maintain it's a lot easier to just do a burn test first. No fake UGG is lined in genuine shearling. They are all lined in what is in essence, plastic and will burn to a little hard ball.Just pull out a tiny piece. Real or fake, it will come right out. Do it and then post. If the lining burns to ash and you're still not convinced you've got genuine product then post the pictures.You're spending so much time with the back and forth postings and the websites etc. just do this one test that takes a couple of seconds.


----------



## devik

BeenBurned said:


> (snip)
> 
> Because shearling, like leather can vary depending on the animal it comes from, there can be thicker and plusher parts or thinner and coarser parts. *It's the nature of the beast.* I've seen different pairs of the same style of boots, some of which are very "cushy" and others that I'd have guessed were fake (or at least seconds) because they seemed cheaper.
> 
> (snip)



Not sure if that was intentional or not, but LOL.

Also, thanks BeenBurned for sharing your knowledge on the subject. Always helps me as a buyer. Appreciated!!


----------



## dreamscream

Hi, would you please help me authenticate the Rene Caovilla? It seems to be an old version.Thank you so much in advance!

I have difficulties in uploading the pics, so I created a google doc. 

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B--WtE9PyTdQZXRReTFVN1VUUHM&authuser=0


----------



## BeenBurned

shuze said:


> And I agree with everything Been Burned said but still maintain it's a lot easier to just do a burn test first.* No fake UGG is lined in genuine shearling.* They are all lined in what is in essence, plastic and will burn to a little hard ball.Just pull out a tiny piece. Real or fake, it will come right out. Do it and then post. If the lining burns to ash and you're still not convinced you've got genuine product then post the pictures.You're spending so much time with the back and forth postings and the websites etc. just do this one test that takes a couple of seconds.


I don't necessarily agree with the part in red. 

While most fakes aren't lined in shearling or wool and wouldn't pass the burn test, I think it's more accurate to say that if it doesn't pass the burn test, it's fake. Otherwise, if there's doubt, it's a good idea to authenticate them. 

As with most counterfeited items, some fakes are better than others and I'd guess that there are probably some "good" fakes that might have real shearling, or if not shearling, they might be wool and would pass the burn test.


----------



## shuze

dreamscream said:


> Hi, would you please help me authenticate the Rene Caovilla? It seems to be an old version.Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> I have difficulties in uploading the pics, so I created a google doc.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B--WtE9PyTdQZXRReTFVN1VUUHM&authuser=0


I may not be opening it correctly but I only see one picture. What I see looks correct for a satin Caovilla but trying not to be lax you really need to post pictures of the sole with a clear shot of the stamp, the insole stamp and the lining where it meets the insole.


----------



## shuze

BeenBurned said:


> I don't necessarily agree with the part in red.
> 
> While most fakes aren't lined in shearling or wool and wouldn't pass the burn test, I think it's more accurate to say that if it doesn't pass the burn test, it's fake. Otherwise, if there's doubt, it's a good idea to authenticate them.
> 
> As with most counterfeited items, some fakes are better than others and I'd guess that there are probably some "good" fakes that might have real shearling, or if not shearling, they might be wool and would pass the burn test.


With respect, you and others may not agree with that but I stand by my statement. Ugg does make boots that are not shearling and lined in wool for that matter but if it's a full in and out shearling boot the materials alone are too expensive to be used by counterfeiters. Although wool certainly will pass a burn test, 100% wool linings do not look like shearling and again would not be used by a counterfeiter as they'd use a blend, if anything and again, that material will burn to a little ball.

Not trying to play sematics and BeenBurned is expert on Uggs specifically and I am not, but I stand by the above. Meanwhile, posting pictures should always be done too and for that 1 in a million shot that someone is trying to lose money making counterfeits and chooses to put in a full shearling lining I'd like to see it. 

If people are more comfortable using the axiom that "if the lining fails a burn test it's a fake Ugg" works too as again, there are no fake Uggs with double face (also called twinface or in and out) shearling. They'd cost virtually as much as Uggs.


----------



## dmand2

shuze said:


> Valentinos look fine IMO.


Thanks so much Shuze!


----------



## shuze

shuze said:


> With respect, you and others may not agree with that but I stand by my statement. Ugg does make boots that are not shearling and lined in wool for that matter but if it's a full in and out shearling boot the materials alone are too expensive to be used by counterfeiters. Although wool certainly will pass a burn test, 100% wool linings do not look like shearling and again would not be used by a counterfeiter as they'd use a blend, if anything and again, that material will burn to a little ball.
> 
> Not trying to play sematics and BeenBurned is expert on Uggs specifically and I am not, but I stand by the above. Meanwhile, posting pictures should always be done too and for that 1 in a million shot that someone is trying to lose money making counterfeits and chooses to put in a full shearling lining I'd like to see it.
> 
> If people are more comfortable using the axiom that "if the lining fails a burn test it's a fake Ugg" works too as again, there are no fake Uggs with double face (also called twinface or in and out) shearling. They'd cost virtually as much as Uggs.


Also wanted to add that IMO the only possibility I can think of where a counterfeiter would use genuine shearling in on a luxury brand that's made in Italy or France. My Prada shearlings retailed for around $1000 so in theory a counterfeit made in China using genuine shearling could  still be profitable but I have never seen anything remotely of that ilk. Shearling is such a niche market to begin with. There is no profit margin in putting shearling into a counterfeit of made in China product like Uggs and counterfeiting is only about profit. The genuine product doesn't retail for enough money to come anywhere near being able to be knocked with genuine skins.


----------



## Rn0712

Can anyone tell me if these are real and what the style is called if they are?

https://poshmark.com/listing/Tory-Burch-Black-Flip-Flops-54bfef88eaf0303cb8002b2f


----------



## Jialin4869

Anyone know if these Chanel Sandals are authentic?

https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/chanel-pink-sandals-1082545/


----------



## shuze

Sorry can't view.


----------



## LuvQChanel

Hi,

Item: Valentino Gladiator sandals
Seller: Tradesy 


I posted last week about a pair of Valentino Gladiator sandals. A couple of people verified it was authentic. Well, the shoes came in today and I took some better photos. Will someone please take a look at these photos and verify if it is in fact authentic? (Since I now have them in person). Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## demicouture

LuvQChanel said:


> Hi,
> 
> Item: Valentino Gladiator sandals
> Seller: Tradesy
> 
> 
> I posted last week about a pair of Valentino Gladiator sandals. A couple of people verified it was authentic. Well, the shoes came in today and I took some better photos. Will someone please take a look at these photos and verify if it is in fact authentic? (Since I now have them in person). Thank you so much in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2921988
> View attachment 2921989
> View attachment 2921991
> View attachment 2921992
> View attachment 2921994
> View attachment 2921995
> View attachment 2921996
> View attachment 2921997
> View attachment 2921999
> View attachment 2922000
> View attachment 2922001




If it helps they come from reputable online seller stylebop.com and they look like the ones I own.
Love the colour!


----------



## LuvQChanel

Thank you demicouture! It's hard to decide between so many colors, are you able to wear these with a lot of different outfits?


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

MEstey said:


> Hello,
> 
> Would you please authenticate these Isabel Marant sneakers?  Thank you in advance!
> 
> *Item*:  Isabel Marant "Betty" Black Leather & Suede Wedge Sneakers Size 39 (8- 8.5 US)
> Listing number:  141593344914
> *Seller*:  maurromm
> *Link*:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/14159334491...&ghostText=&_sacat=0&_nkw=141593344914&_rdc=1
> *Comments*:  I just purchased these today and am worried about the label on the shoe box.


do you have a picture of the label on the box?


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Rn0712 said:


> Can anyone tell me if these are real and what the style is called if they are?
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Tory-Burch-Black-Flip-Flops-54bfef88eaf0303cb8002b2f




These are called the thora jelly sandals by Tory Burch. I have never seen these with gems attached personally.

you should also get them authenticated here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-burch/authenticate-this-tory-burch-617232-205.html


----------



## MEstey

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> do you have a picture of the label on the box?



Hi,

Thanks for your response.   The shoes have been shipped, but I have not received them yet.  Here is a picture of the label from the eBay listing:


----------



## alanboo

Hi I'm new to these forums, and would like to see if anyone would be able to authenticate these giuseppe zanotti sneakers I just bought... They look good in the photos, but the thing that is strange is the brown box.. Is that common?


----------



## emouse

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone could authenticate these Frye Veronica Shorts? They fit and look like the ones I tried in store, but the Frye logo stamp on the side isn't as deep or prominent as those I've seen on other boots. Thanks!


----------



## shuze

emouse said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could authenticate these Frye Veronica Shorts? They fit and look like the ones I tried in store, but the Frye logo stamp on the side isn't as deep or prominent as those I've seen on other boots. Thanks!


Frye's look fine to me.


----------



## emouse

shuze said:


> Frye's look fine to me.



Thank you!  Everything seemed on the up and up, but I got a little paranoid hearing stories about people buying real items and then returning fakes.


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

MEstey said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your response.   The shoes have been shipped, but I have not received them yet.  Here is a picture of the label from the eBay listing:




Hi,

So sorry for the late response! The box is authentic. =) So far it looks good. But,to put you mind at ease-when you receive the isabel marants,can you please take a picture of the sole and inside of the shoe? Right now,I don't see any red flags. Nice score!


----------



## MEstey

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> do you have a picture of the label on the box?





AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Hi,
> 
> So sorry for the late response! The box is authentic. =) So far it looks good. But,to put you mind at ease-when you receive the isabel marants,can you please take a picture of the sole and inside of the shoe? Right now,I don't see any red flags. Nice score!



No worries at all, AQUEENINBRKLYN!  I'm just glad to have access to such knowledgeable people as yourself.    I've received the shoes, so here are the additional pics you asked for:


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

MEstey said:


> No worries at all, AQUEENINBRKLYN!  I'm just glad to have access to such knowledgeable people as yourself.    I've received the shoes, so here are the additional pics you asked for:




You are very welcome!!!  AAWW thank you for the compliment and thank you for the pictures! These are authentic =) Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## MEstey

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> You are very welcome!!!  AAWW thank you for the compliment and thank you for the pictures! These are authentic =) Enjoy!!!!!



Woo hoo!!!   Thank you sooooo very much for authenticating these shoes, AQUEENINBRKLYN !  I feel GREAT about this purchase and will definitely enjoy this deal!


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

MEstey said:


> Woo hoo!!!   Thank you sooooo very much for authenticating these shoes, AQUEENINBRKLYN !  I feel GREAT about this purchase and will definitely enjoy this deal!




Your welcome! And just to be 100% sure I have also contacted another member who specializes in authenticating isabel marants and has helped me in the past. She will contact you soon


----------



## MEstey

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Your welcome! And just to be 100% sure I have also contacted another member who specializes in authenticating isabel marants and has helped me in the past. She will contact you soon



Awww, that is so very kind of you.  This community is AWESOME!!!


----------



## devik

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Hi,
> 
> So sorry for the late response! The box is authentic. =) So far it looks good. But,to put you mind at ease-when you receive the isabel marants,can you please take a picture of the sole and inside of the shoe? Right now,I don't see any red flags. Nice score!



You cannot authenticate shoes based on a box. If a pair of high-end shoes can be faked then the box can be just as easily done. Also boxes can be swapped. I'm not saying these IMs are or are not authenticate but please only post opinions on this thread if you have distinct experience in authenticating, with knowledge of the specific brand and shoe in question.


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

devik said:


> You cannot authenticate shoes based on a box. If a pair of high-end shoes can be faked then the box can be just as easily done. Also boxes can be swapped. I'm not saying these IMs are or are not authenticate but please only post opinions on this thread if you have distinct experience in authenticating, with knowledge of the specific brand and shoe in question.



Thank you for the follow up.

I am aware fakes can be switched inside authentic boxes. This is why I asked HER to post inside and outside pictures of the shoe to verify.

I also went back to address HER that I would have someone else authenticating the item in question to be 100% sure. Therefor not giving HER my personal opinion which could be RIGHT or WRONG (since no one else answered HER previous posts HERE) based on my OWN research with this brand. 

But thanks for your input...


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

MEstey said:


> Awww, that is so very kind of you.  This community is AWESOME!!!



You are very welcome. As EVERYONE (just a selected few) on this forum is NOT a reputable authenticator. Some have their experience to authenticate by their OWN personal knowledge of a brand. Some do have experience. I saw that no one else was responding to you and figured I would give you my OWN personal opinion since I did own this EXACT style vs another style of im's I had no clue of(which is the member I contacted for help). I also HUMBLY reached out to that same member to verify that I was or wasn't giving you the wrong information. Since you did purchase these off of Ebay and have a small time frame to initiate a return. So I DEEPLY apologize for the confusion/getting your hopes up. That was not my intentions and if i am WRONG about the authentication in question,I will DEEPLY apologize as well to you.


----------



## shuze

I just want to add that on the GZ, there is no way to authenticate them off those pictures. Box aside, (and I agree that packaging, removeable tags, charms, etc. should never be used for authentication,)but more importantly, the upper should really not be used for authentication either as that's the easiest part of the shoe to copy. With respect to those that go by fonts, I personally try to avoid that too as fonts can and do change. What doesn't change is the quality of the matetials used and the interior construction and overall balance of the shoe. Bottom line is that interior pictures of the red GZ's are needed and please show the areas where the lining meets the heel and sock lining along with the insole and soling. Make sure the pictures are not fuzzy by reviewing them prior to posting. And close ups of the fonts and stamping can't hurt..

In general I don't like doing sneakers but usually will do Italian ones like these. I stay away fom China as my expertise is in my ability to usually be able to tell Western European construction from Asian construction. All the Chinese ones look fake to me LOL. My own Asian Pradas (bought new by me at Prada) IMO all look lousy from a construction viewpoint. I'm happy to help around here when I am available but usually don't backtrack pages.


----------



## barbiefashion

Item Name (if you know it): Stella McCartney
Link (if available): N/A


Hello,

I purchased these heels and the seller guaranteed that all her items are authentic. I was wondering if any of you would be so kind as to help me authenticate them? I'm interested in her other items but I'd like to know if this is good to go first, for obvious reasons. Everything looks okay to me but this is my first of anything Stella so I'm no expert. 

https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...25be6bc8003217/m_54dbd4814225be6bc8003219.jpg

https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...25be6bc8003217/m_54dbd485713fde3a2e003198.jpg

https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...25be6bc8003217/m_54dbd489291a35593c003264.jpg

https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...25be6bc8003217/m_54dbd48d3c6f9f15460031f5.jpg


----------



## esem.shaw

Hi lovely ladies,

i posted this in the valentino thread but i was informed to post in here.. not sure.. please help!

may i request for this item to be checked. 



Regards,



Suzanne



Ebay Item Name - Valentino Rockstud Block Heel Leather Sandals White Ivory UK 5 / EU 38 RRP £665

Item Number - 171717630562

Ebay Seller - vvsanta

Ebay Lin&#63743; - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171717630562


----------



## audreylita

esem.shaw said:


> Hi lovely ladies,
> 
> i posted this in the valentino thread but i was informed to post in here.. not sure.. please help!
> 
> may i request for this item to be checked.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> Suzanne
> 
> 
> 
> Ebay Item Name - Valentino Rockstud Block Heel Leather Sandals White Ivory UK 5 / EU 38 RRP £665
> 
> Item Number - 171717630562
> 
> Ebay Seller - vvsanta
> 
> Ebay Lin&#63743; - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171717630562



I would ask the seller for close ups of the actual shoe.  Stock photos are useless and the few of the actual shoe don't show any detail.


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> I would ask the seller for close ups of the actual shoe.  Stock photos are useless and the few of the actual shoe don't show any detail.


I agree that detailed pictures of the actual shoe are needed but when you get them do check the soling and post new pictures. Check your pictures prior to posting. You need very sharp macro setting pictures of the soling, stamping, lining, shoe on it's side, label etc. I can see virtually nothing but I think I see something on the soling at the heel. Is it a crack or just a shadow?


----------



## dmand2

Hi lovely authenticators

Would you please provide your advice about these?

Item: Valentino Garavani rockstud poudre flats sz40 starting 0.99Authentic/receipt
Item number: 121595400974
Seller ID: luvlux4ever
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121595400974?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Thank you for your help!!


----------



## shuze

dmand2 said:


> Hi lovely authenticators
> 
> Would you please provide your advice about these?
> 
> Item: Valentino Garavani rockstud poudre flats sz40 starting 0.99Authentic/receipt
> Item number: 121595400974
> Seller ID: luvlux4ever
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121595400974?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Thank you for your help!!


The pictures basically suck ( and I wish all sellers would stop using stock photos so ignore the first one) and are totally out of focus but that being said, the seller has supplied enough pictures to see the balance of the shoe and the very clean lining which is finished perfectly at the heel counter. IMO they are authentic.

You may want to inquire what happened with the first sale as they sold initially on March 10th and the seller states no returns.


----------



## shuze

dmand2 said:


> Hi lovely authenticators
> 
> Would you please provide your advice about these?
> 
> Item: Valentino Garavani rockstud poudre flats sz40 starting 0.99Authentic/receipt
> Item number: 121595400974
> Seller ID: luvlux4ever
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121595400974?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Thank you for your help!!


Also take note that the seller does disclose scuffs and it looks like the tips of the toes are "nailed" and that there are some black scuffs (I see at least one).


----------



## dmand2

shuze said:


> The pictures basically suck ( and I wish all sellers would stop using stock photos so ignore the first one) and are totally out of focus but that being said, the seller has supplied enough pictures to see the balance of the shoe and the very clean lining which is finished perfectly at the heel counter. IMO they are authentic.
> 
> You may want to inquire what happened with the first sale as they sold initially on March 10th and the seller states no returns.


 


shuze said:


> Also take note that the seller does disclose scuffs and it looks like the tips of the toes are "nailed" and that there are some black scuffs (I see at least one).


 
Hi Shuze

Thank you for responding so quickly. I totally agree with your assessment of the pics and the quality of the shoes!  Therefore, I've cited all the issues I could see from the photos and asked the seller to provide more photos. I think if I go ahead with bidding and win (if the photos she sends indicate that they'll be of decent quality and issues repairable), I'll post my own quality photos for confirmation of authenticity.

PS What a super sleuth you are! I didn't even notice the initial sale date. I will definitely ask about this. Thanks!!


----------



## shuze

dmand2 said:


> Hi Shuze
> 
> Thank you for responding so quickly. I totally agree with your assessment of the pics and the quality of the shoes!  Therefore, I've cited all the issues I could see from the photos and asked the seller to provide more photos. I think if I go ahead with bidding and win (if the photos she sends indicate that they'll be of decent quality and issues repairable), I'll post my own quality photos for confirmation of authenticity.
> 
> PS What a super sleuth you are! I didn't even notice the initial sale date. I will definitely ask about this. Thanks!!



Just know that IMO they can't be repaired-it's about getting very expensive shoes, hopefully at a "price" with damage from wear that you, in theory, could do yourself. Depending on how chewed the tips are, a great shoemaker could glue the ragged edge down and touch up with color but they're not going to be perfect. Scuff marks on that color are not going to disappear. I didn't look again, and I'm running out but if they're the patent, marks can absolutely not be removed as they're sealed under the top layer of the patent.

There are many who are comfortable with "shabby chic" but if you want pristine, just be aware that they're not and better pics would certainly help.


----------



## BeenBurned

dmand2 said:


> Hi lovely authenticators
> 
> Would you please provide your advice about these?
> 
> Item: Valentino Garavani rockstud poudre flats sz40 starting 0.99Authentic/receipt
> Item number: 121595400974
> Seller ID: luvlux4ever
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121595400974?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Thank you for your help!!





shuze said:


> The pictures basically suck ( and I wish all sellers would stop using stock photos so ignore the first one) and are totally out of focus but that being said, the seller has supplied enough pictures to see the balance of the shoe and the very clean lining which is finished perfectly at the heel counter. IMO they are authentic.
> 
> You may want to inquire what happened with the first sale as they sold initially on March 10th and the seller states no returns.





shuze said:


> Also take note that the seller does disclose scuffs and it looks like the tips of the toes are "nailed" and that there are some black scuffs (I see at least one).


I'll add my 2 cents worth about this listing. Since I don't know the brand, I can't comment on that but since Shuze mentioned the previous listing and that it didn't go through (for some reason), I'll comment on sellers who run 99 cent auctions combined with private bidding.

While I understand that in certain categories (fetish, erotica, etc), there are valid reasons for privacy, private (hidden) bidding history or 99 cent auctions on items make it too easy to hide a variety of misdeeds, among them, shill bidding. If a shill "won" as in backfired shilling, the item gets relisted.

Sellers who use "buyer privacy protection" as the guise for private listings are blown out of the water since in the last few years, ebay has anonymized the bidding IDS and feedback IDs of buyers. So there really isn't a legitimate reason for private bidding.

Another problem with private listings is that once the listings disappear from the seller's completed listings, you don't know what the seller sold and whether they've sold fakes. Feedback just shows "private" for the item. 

IMO, private bidding and not allowing potential buyers to look at your history makes me wonder what she's hiding. But again, it's JMHO.


----------



## shuze

All extremely valid points and must admit now that ebay has stopped posting buyer IDs and no one can search completed listings by buyer (only by seller) I don't see any legit reason for private auctions either. Is there any?


----------



## BeenBurned

shuze said:


> All extremely valid points and must admit now that ebay has stopped posting buyer IDs and no one can search completed listings by buyer (only by seller) I don't see any legit reason for private auctions either. Is there any?



Not a single reason that I can think of. I've heard justifications that it protects buyers from family members who snoop around and learn about the buyer's overspending or if the buyer is a reseller, it hides the purchase price from subsequent potential buyers but both claims are nonsense since there are tools to find the information. 

While it can be completely innocent and a seller can be totally honest, there are just too many better reasons why private listings are not a good idea.


----------



## shuze

BeenBurned said:


> Not a single reason that I can think of. I've heard justifications that it protects buyers from family members who snoop around and learn about the buyer's overspending or if the buyer is a reseller, it hides the purchase price from subsequent potential buyers but both claims are nonsense since there are tools to find the information.
> 
> While it can be completely innocent and a seller can be totally honest, there are just too many better reasons why private listings are not a good idea.


Thanks. Makes sense to me. But, as you said that doesn't mean that there's definitely an issue with that particular listing. Could have been something as simple as a non-paying buyer, or not! I don't know how I feel about bidding on a private listing now that this has been discussed. The listing, for me, would have to be within my own country so there was no shot of getting slammed with international shipping on a return but in this case it is the OP's own country.


----------



## ilysukixD

Fifo stuart weitzman boots patent leather
Seller: Nordstrom Rack
On the official site there's a small SW tag on the upper back side of the boots. However my boots didn't come with the small SW tag.


----------



## dmand2

dmand2 said:


> Hi Shuze
> 
> Thank you for responding so quickly. I totally agree with your assessment of the pics and the quality of the shoes!  Therefore, I've cited all the issues I could see from the photos and asked the seller to provide more photos. I think if I go ahead with bidding and win (if the photos she sends indicate that they'll be of decent quality and issues repairable), I'll post my own quality photos for confirmation of authenticity.
> 
> PS What a super sleuth you are! I didn't even notice the initial sale date. I will definitely ask about this. Thanks!!


 
The seller advised me the bidder had a 0 rating and didn't respond to correspondence. Based on the comments about private bidding, which I'll reply to next, I'm not so sure...



shuze said:


> Just know that IMO they can't be repaired-it's about getting very expensive shoes, hopefully at a "price" with damage from wear that you, in theory, could do yourself. Depending on how chewed the tips are, a great shoemaker could glue the ragged edge down and touch up with color but they're not going to be perfect. Scuff marks on that color are not going to disappear. I didn't look again, and I'm running out but if they're the patent, marks can absolutely not be removed as they're sealed under the top layer of the patent.
> 
> There are many who are comfortable with "shabby chic" but if you want pristine, just be aware that they're not and better pics would certainly help.


 
Thank you for your input Shuze. I've only every bought my Valentinos new before, but after all the wedding shoe talk, these jumped out at me as a pretty colour option at a good price. However, at closer inspection, it's seeming to be probably more trouble than it's worth.

PS They're not patent.


----------



## dmand2

BeenBurned said:


> I'll add my 2 cents worth about this listing. Since I don't know the brand, I can't comment on that but since Shuze mentioned the previous listing and that it didn't go through (for some reason), I'll comment on sellers who run 99 cent auctions combined with private bidding.
> 
> While I understand that in certain categories (fetish, erotica, etc), there are valid reasons for privacy, private (hidden) bidding history or 99 cent auctions on items make it too easy to hide a variety of misdeeds, among them, shill bidding. If a shill "won" as in backfired shilling, the item gets relisted.
> 
> Sellers who use "buyer privacy protection" as the guise for private listings are blown out of the water since in the last few years, ebay has anonymized the bidding IDS and feedback IDs of buyers. So there really isn't a legitimate reason for private bidding.
> 
> Another problem with private listings is that once the listings disappear from the seller's completed listings, you don't know what the seller sold and whether they've sold fakes. Feedback just shows "private" for the item.
> 
> IMO, private bidding and not allowing potential buyers to look at your history makes me wonder what she's hiding. But again, it's JMHO.


 


shuze said:


> All extremely valid points and must admit now that ebay has stopped posting buyer IDs and no one can search completed listings by buyer (only by seller) I don't see any legit reason for private auctions either. Is there any?


 


BeenBurned said:


> Not a single reason that I can think of. I've heard justifications that it protects buyers from family members who snoop around and learn about the buyer's overspending or if the buyer is a reseller, it hides the purchase price from subsequent potential buyers but both claims are nonsense since there are tools to find the information.
> 
> While it can be completely innocent and a seller can be totally honest, there are just too many better reasons why private listings are not a good idea.


 


shuze said:


> Thanks. Makes sense to me. But, as you said that doesn't mean that there's definitely an issue with that particular listing. Could have been something as simple as a non-paying buyer, or not! I don't know how I feel about bidding on a private listing now that this has been discussed. The listing, for me, would have to be within my own country so there was no shot of getting slammed with international shipping on a return but in this case it is the OP's own country.


 
Hi BeenBurned and Shuze. I think your comments are totally valid. I think there should be total transparency in bidding, with limited exceptions perhaps such as erotic content (but even then, we have ebay names for annonymity anyway). Getting a bad gut feel about this one and the further pics that have been added show really beaten up shoes (not the ones worn 'only like five times' as stated in the listing). When I can get brand new from places like Farfetch for $614AUD and these are currently at $270AUD, it just doesn't seem worth it. I have to thank you for your very insightful and helpful comments!!


----------



## shuze

ilysukixD said:


> Fifo stuart weitzman boots patent leather
> Seller: Nordstrom Rack
> On the official site there's a small SW tag on the upper back side of the boots. However my boots didn't come with the small SW tag.
> View attachment 2932010
> 
> View attachment 2932012
> 
> View attachment 2932013
> View attachment 2932014
> 
> View attachment 2932015
> 
> View attachment 2932017
> 
> View attachment 2932018
> 
> View attachment 2932019



Authentic without question


----------



## shuze

dmand2 said:


> Hi BeenBurned and Shuze. I think your comments are totally valid. I think there should be total transparency in bidding, with limited exceptions perhaps such as erotic content (but even then, we have ebay names for annonymity anyway). Getting a bad gut feel about this one and the further pics that have been added show really beaten up shoes (not the ones worn 'only like five times' as stated in the listing). When I can get brand new from places like Farfetch for $614AUD and these are currently at $270AUD, it just doesn't seem worth it. I have to thank you for your very insightful and helpful comments!!


We're all happy to give our opinions and just want buyers to have full information before they purchase so that they can make their own decisions.


----------



## Ina_loves_bags

Dear authenticators ,

Help me ... I love these shoes , they're being sold on Craigslist and they're new. Are they authentic ?


----------



## lhyannn

Item: YSL tribute sandals with chain details
Listing Number: 281630929843
Seller: shoppoholic8686
Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Sain...0929843?pt=AU_Women_Shoes&hash=item419282f3b3

Many thanks


----------



## dressy724

Hello there. I hope I'm in the right place! I went in search of a site that could help me verify authenticity of Tory Burch Carolines I bought through a seller/paid via PayPal. She's says they're authentic and will look for her original receipt but I have my doubts. I own a LOT of Carolines and have never had an issue with the bed of the shoe being separate from the sides, I also can't find a size stamp in the toe of the shoe and there's some weird code stamped on the inside/side of the shoe. Finally, there's no size sticker or evidence that one was ever there, nor is the size stamped on the sole of the shoe. Underneath the front logo, there is a piece of leather between the logo and the front of the shoe. I've tried to upload a picture, as I don't have a site I can direct you to so that you can verify authenticity that way. I took my own pictures of the shoes and I can email them to anyone who can help! I hope they're real but I just have a bad feeling about them!


----------



## shuze

I need to see pictures as I don't know that specific ballet but if you can't figure out how to upload them just take them to your liking cal shoemaker. They must be leather lined, leather insoles and leather soled (unless they are on a rubber sole). Your shoemaker will know.


----------



## dmand2

shuze said:


> We're all happy to give our opinions and just want buyers to have full information before they purchase so that they can make their own decisions.


I REALLY appreciate it!! It's extremely helpful. Thanks again.


----------



## shuze

I don't see anything obviously wrong but I cannot see interior finishing and you have no recourse on CR.


----------



## shuze

The above response was for the pink rock studs.


----------



## audreylita

dressy724 said:


> Hello there. I hope I'm in the right place! I went in search of a site that could help me verify authenticity of Tory Burch Carolines I bought through a seller/paid via PayPal. She's says they're authentic and will look for her original receipt but I have my doubts. I own a LOT of Carolines and have never had an issue with the bed of the shoe being separate from the sides, I also can't find a size stamp in the toe of the shoe and there's some weird code stamped on the inside/side of the shoe. Finally, there's no size sticker or evidence that one was ever there, nor is the size stamped on the sole of the shoe. Underneath the front logo, there is a piece of leather between the logo and the front of the shoe. I've tried to upload a picture, as I don't have a site I can direct you to so that you can verify authenticity that way. I took my own pictures of the shoes and I can email them to anyone who can help! I hope they're real but I just have a bad feeling about them!



If someone can manufacture a fake pair of shoes, then they can certainly xerox a piece of paper to look like a receipt.  Receipts mean nothing when authenticating.  Please post pictures here so we can look at the shoes.  Thank you.


----------



## shuze

lhyannn said:


> Item: YSL tribute sandals with chain details
> Listing Number: 281630929843
> Seller: shoppoholic8686
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YSL-Sain...0929843?pt=AU_Women_Shoes&hash=item419282f3b3
> 
> Many thanks


Tribs look fine to me.


----------



## shuze

Ina_loves_bags said:


> Dear authenticators ,
> 
> Help me ... I love these shoes , they're being sold on Craigslist and they're new. Are they authentic ?


I just looked on a larger screen. IMO they are not finished cleanly on the interior but I'm also someone who would never buy anything of that ilk without full credit card protection even if it's secondary market.


----------



## shuze

Just re-read my absurd post. I hate automatic correction. "Liking Cal" was LOCAL. LOL!


----------



## Ina_loves_bags

shuze said:


> I just looked on a larger screen. IMO they are not finished cleanly on the interior but I'm also someone who would never buy anything of that ilk without full credit card protection even if it's secondary market.



Thank you , but are you saying they are authentic or not ?


----------



## shuze

Saying that I'm passing on an opinion off those photos and leaving them to others.


----------



## Ina_loves_bags

shuze said:


> Saying that I'm passing on an opinion off those photos and leaving them to others.


Thank you. Please if you have someone else that you know that can authenticate them that would be greatly appreciated! Much love &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## devik

Ina_loves_bags said:


> Dear authenticators ,
> 
> Help me ... I love these shoes , they're being sold on Craigslist and they're new. Are they authentic ?







shuze said:


> I just looked on a larger screen. IMO they are not finished cleanly on the interior but I'm also someone who would never buy anything of that ilk without full credit card protection even if it's secondary market.




I am **NOT** a qualified Valentino authenticator but I have been drooling over Rockstuds for some time, and those also look off to me for other reasons. 

Ina_loves_bags, if Audreylita isn't able to chime in, then my recommendation is to go for a paid authentication service on these if you really want them (or perhaps ask the seller to do so).


----------



## Ina_loves_bags

devik said:


> I am **NOT** a qualified Valentino authenticator but I have been drooling over Rockstuds for some time, and those also look off to me for other reasons.
> 
> Ina_loves_bags, if Audreylita isn't able to chime in, then my recommendation is to go for a paid authentication service on these if you really want them (or perhaps ask the seller to do so).



I appreciate your feedback on this. 
I spoke to the Seller and she said that she wore them around carpet inside the house and that's why they look like that inside.


----------



## devik

Ina_loves_bags said:


> I appreciate your feedback on this.
> I spoke to the Seller and she said that she wore them around carpet inside the house and that's why they look like that inside.



I'm commenting on something else entirely (I prefer not to say, in order to not educate the counterfeiters - and anyway I could be wrong) - besides which, wearing authentic shoes should not change them in a way that shuze would be questioning them. 

Just wanted to clarify. Again I am not saying these are, or are not, fake - but wanted to be clear on where I, and I think shuze, are coming from.


----------



## Ina_loves_bags

devik said:


> I'm commenting on something else entirely (I prefer not to say, in order to not educate the counterfeiters - and anyway I could be wrong) - besides which, wearing authentic shoes should not change them in a way that shuze would be questioning them.
> 
> Just wanted to clarify. Again I am not saying these are, or are not, fake - but wanted to be clear on where I, and I think shuze, are coming from.



I completely understand... Thank you very much for your opinions &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## dmand2

Hi lovely authenticators

I'd be extremely grateful if you could please authenticate the following shoes:

Item name:  Valentino Rockstud Studded Animal-Print Calf Hair Slingback Heels Shoes 39.5 NIB
Item #: 271801246604
Seller I.D.: trenduet
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/271801246604?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT 
Comments: Thanks as always!!


----------



## shuze

dmand2 said:


> Hi lovely authenticators
> 
> I'd be extremely grateful if you could please authenticate the following shoes:
> 
> Item name:  Valentino Rockstud Studded Animal-Print Calf Hair Slingback Heels Shoes 39.5 NIB
> Item #: 271801246604
> Seller I.D.: trenduet
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/271801246604?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Thanks as always!!


Those look fine to me.


----------



## dmand2

shuze said:


> Those look fine to me.


Thanks so much for the super fast reply Shuze!


----------



## devik

dmand2 said:


> Hi lovely authenticators
> 
> I'd be extremely grateful if you could please authenticate the following shoes:
> 
> Item name:  Valentino Rockstud Studded Animal-Print Calf Hair Slingback Heels Shoes 39.5 NIB
> Item #: 271801246604
> Seller I.D.: trenduet
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/271801246604?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Thanks as always!!





shuze said:


> Those look fine to me.



Not only do they look fine but they look GORGEOUS! 
And a nice price! Can't wait to see mod shots in the RS thread if you get these!


----------



## dmand2

devik said:


> Not only do they look fine but they look GORGEOUS!
> And a nice price! Can't wait to see mod shots in the RS thread if you get these!




Got them!!!  They'll take awhile to arrive in Australia, but as soon as they do, I'll definitely post pics strutting my stuff on the Valentino clubhouse thread!


----------



## dmand2

Hi wonderful authenticators

I'd really appreciate it if you could please authenticate the following shoes:

Item name: NIB VALENTINO BLACK LACE GOLD STUD STUDDED PATENT TRIM BOW PUMP 40 10
Item #: 251868069515
Seller I.D.: frecklesarecool
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/251868069515?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Thank you for your valuable help!!


----------



## anniethecat

dmand2 said:


> Hi wonderful authenticators
> 
> I'd really appreciate it if you could please authenticate the following shoes:
> 
> Item name: NIB VALENTINO BLACK LACE GOLD STUD STUDDED PATENT TRIM BOW PUMP 40 10
> Item #: 251868069515
> Seller I.D.: frecklesarecool
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/251868069515?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Thank you for your valuable help!!



Shoes as pictured in auction are authentic.


----------



## lhyannn

Item Name:Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Patent Pumps Size 37.5
Item: #181692959590
Seller I.D: :victoria_l88
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/181692959590?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you so much


----------



## dmand2

anniethecat said:


> Shoes as pictured in auction are authentic.


Thank you so much for the prompt valuable response Anniethecat!


----------



## Karlapink

Item name: VALENTINO ROCKSTUD KITTEN PUMPS IN PINK SIZE 5
Item #: 311324572820
Seller I.D.: minimalistclothing
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/minimalistclo...item487c63fc94
Comments: pls let me know of the shoes is authentic thank u in advance
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/minimalistcl...0?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item487c63fc94


----------



## Travellad

Hi can anyone authenticate these Gucci sneakers for me? Thanks

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GUCCI-SIZ...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## shuze

Travellad said:


> Hi can anyone authenticate these Gucci sneakers for me? Thanks
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GUCCI-SIZ...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


I don't see any red flags but if you are the buyer please post interior detailed pictures showing finishing of the lining at the back of heel, the insole and stamp and all interior stamping on the lining after you receive them.


----------



## Travellad

shuze said:


> I don't see any red flags but if you are the buyer please post interior detailed pictures showing finishing of the lining at the back of heel, the insole and stamp and all interior stamping on the lining after you receive them.



Hi thanks for getting back to me. Additional pictures attached thanks!

http://s1382.photobucket.com/user/Davidmmcginty/library/


----------



## shuze

Travellad said:


> Hi thanks for getting back to me. Additional pictures attached thanks!
> 
> http://s1382.photobucket.com/user/Davidmmcginty/library/


Just make sure that the linings are all leather. I hate private listings but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Karlapink

Karlapink said:


> Item name: VALENTINO ROCKSTUD KITTEN PUMPS IN PINK SIZE 5
> Item #: 311324572820
> Seller I.D.: minimalistclothing
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/minimalistclo...item487c63fc94
> Comments: pls let me know of the shoes is authentic thank u in advance
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/minimalistcl...0?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item487c63fc94


hi pls help me authenticate this shoes ty ty in advance


----------



## dmand2

Hi wonderful authenticators!

I'd be really grateful if you could lend your expert advice on this, which appears to be too good to be true...which generally means it is. 

Item name: Valentino Rockstud Heels
Item #: 281640791170
Seller I.D.: peiyeecheah
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/281640791170?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: I'd love to discover these are authentic, but my gut says counterfeit. They're also selling Hermes, Chanel, Celine, Tiffany etc at hugely discounted prices - describing them as authenic.


----------



## Dolcezza1

Hello,
I have this pair of Gucci shoes and was wondering if anybody can tell me if they are authentic. I don't have a lot of knowledge when it comes to Gucci products in order to tell if they are authentic or not.

Please help! 

TYSM!


----------



## jmcadon

Hi...can someone please tell me if these Chanel flats are authentic?  Thanks soooo much...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...314?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20f8f8015a

seller: gixxerider28
item number: 1416159356314


----------



## shuze

Dolcezza1 said:


> Hello,
> I have this pair of Gucci shoes and was wondering if anybody can tell me if they are authentic. I don't have a lot of knowledge when it comes to Gucci products in order to tell if they are authentic or not.
> 
> Please help!
> 
> TYSM!


Authentic IMO


----------



## shuze

jmcadon said:


> Hi...can someone please tell me if these Chanel flats are authentic?  Thanks soooo much...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...314?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20f8f8015a
> 
> seller: gixxerider28
> item number: 1416159356314


What I can see looks correct but if you're the buyer please post pictures of the interior lining and finishing at the heel (back) and sides. Thanks.


----------



## shuze

dmand2 said:


> Hi wonderful authenticators!
> 
> I'd be really grateful if you could lend your expert advice on this, which appears to be too good to be true...which generally means it is.
> 
> Item name: Valentino Rockstud Heels
> Item #: 281640791170
> Seller I.D.: peiyeecheah
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/281640791170?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: I'd love to discover these are authentic, but my gut says counterfeit. They're also selling Hermes, Chanel, Celine, Tiffany etc at hugely discounted prices - describing them as authenic.


If it quacks like a duck etc.


----------



## jmcadon

shuze said:


> What I can see looks correct but if you're the buyer please post pictures of the interior lining and finishing at the heel (back) and sides. Thanks.


Thanks so much, but someone else got them


----------



## anniethecat

Karlapink said:


> hi pls help me authenticate this shoes ty ty in advance



Not enough pictures to authenticate.  The first pick is a stock pic, and the second one I have seen in a blog or somewhere else.  Ask for a straight on profile picture, a close-up of the studs and the markings on the sole.


----------



## dmand2

shuze said:


> If it quacks like a duck etc.


Thanks Shuze...There's always that little voice in you that just hopes such wonderful dreams could be true. Hello - reality! Needed to hear it from another, logical person. Really appreciate it, despite the disappointment!


----------



## dmand2

Hi lovely ladies

Let's hope I have better luck with these! I'd really be grateful if you could please authenticate these shoes.

Item name: Valentino Rockstud T-Strap Pumps EU40 NWT Studded Red Patent Leather
Item #: 161647922113
Seller I.D.: sonja1504
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/161647922113?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Thank you, as always!


----------



## Karlapink

anniethecat said:


> Not enough pictures to authenticate.  The first pick is a stock pic, and the second one I have seen in a blog or somewhere else.  Ask for a straight on profile picture, a close-up of the studs and the markings on the sole.



heres the link for the pictures ty sooo much



http://www.use.com/61a456e4f5241d78d4f4?p=11#photo=11


----------



## shuze

dmand2 said:


> Hi lovely ladies
> 
> Let's hope I have better luck with these! I'd really be grateful if you could please authenticate these shoes.
> 
> Item name: Valentino Rockstud T-Strap Pumps EU40 NWT Studded Red Patent Leather
> Item #: 161647922113
> Seller I.D.: sonja1504
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/161647922113?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Thank you, as always!


Can't see the sole stamps, there's a stock picture and the 40 has been sold a couple of times.


----------



## dmand2

shuze said:


> Can't see the sole stamps, there's a stock picture and the 40 has been sold a couple of times.


Thanks Shuze. I'll see if I can get the seller to add a photo of the sole stamp (and re-post if they do). (And I hate stock photos!).


----------



## Dolcezza1

Thank you so much!


----------



## c0uture

Hi, can someone authenticate these for me please? Thanks!

Item name: isabel marant Black Sneakers Size 37 Retail $650

Item #: 400891597098

Seller I.D.: altivero

Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=400891597098


----------



## jmcadon

Hi, can someone please tell me if these Chanel sandals look authentic?  Thanks sooo much


----------



## shuze

jmcadon said:


> Hi, can someone please tell me if these Chanel sandals look authentic?  Thanks sooo much


Wait for those that know the specific sandal which i don't. What I can see looks fine but I'd really like to see the backside of the straps (interior finishing), closer picture of the sole stamp and a close picture of the underside of the stars.


----------



## audreylita

jmcadon said:


> Hi, can someone please tell me if these Chanel sandals look authentic?  Thanks sooo much



Authentic.


----------



## jmcadon

audreylita said:


> Authentic.


Oh, thank you so muchAll the shoe gals rock!


----------



## jmcadon

shuze said:


> Wait for those that know the specific sandal which i don't. What I can see looks fine but I'd really like to see the backside of the straps (interior finishing), closer picture of the sole stamp and a close picture of the underside of the stars.


Thank you so much for your time...I am the Jimmy Choo authenticator so I know how much time it takes to make a decision that you feel comfortable with sharing


----------



## Abby305

Can anyone help me with these Prada booties? I love them, and they're priced at a steal, but that makes me a tiny bit suspicious

Here's the link
http://m.ebay.com/itm/251874573947


----------



## shuze

Abby305 said:


> Can anyone help me with these Prada booties? I love them, and they're priced at a steal, but that makes me a tiny bit suspicious
> 
> Here's the link
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/251874573947


Authentic IMO.


----------



## shuze

jmcadon said:


> Thank you so much for your time...I am the Jimmy Choo authenticator so I know how much time it takes to make a decision that you feel comfortable with sharing


As I said, they looked fine to me but when it's a shoe i don't know (and I don't wear Chanel) I just really like to see the finishing which you can't really tell from the topside of the upper. I'm one of those people that would rather see soling and lining than anything else.


----------



## Abby305

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO.



Thank you!


----------



## shoelover1983

Hi there,

New to the forum, but thanks in advance for your help! 

I just bought a pair of shoes on eBay and would be grateful if you could authenticate them. I have my suspicions that they're not genuine Manolo Blahniks because I got them for $150, the label looks a little off and so does the sole. I understand that some older versions of Manolos don't have fully stitched in labels, and that the soles can vary but I'm not sure I've got a real pair here! Any help appreciated! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/231509860392

Thanks


----------



## audreylita

shoelover1983 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> New to the forum, but thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> I just bought a pair of shoes on eBay and would be grateful if you could authenticate them. I have my suspicions that they're not genuine Manolo Blahniks because I got them for $150, the label looks a little off and so does the sole. I understand that some older versions of Manolos don't have fully stitched in labels, and that the soles can vary but I'm not sure I've got a real pair here! Any help appreciated!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/231509860392
> 
> Thanks



Authentic IMO.


----------



## shuze

shoelover1983 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> New to the forum, but thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> I just bought a pair of shoes on eBay and would be grateful if you could authenticate them. I have my suspicions that they're not genuine Manolo Blahniks because I got them for $150, the label looks a little off and so does the sole. I understand that some older versions of Manolos don't have fully stitched in labels, and that the soles can vary but I'm not sure I've got a real pair here! Any help appreciated!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/231509860392
> 
> Thanks


Know that no one I've "met" on the internet knows MB better than Audreylita so you don't need further confirmation but your shoes are definitely authentic, just older. All climb a very slippery slope if trying to
authenticate off the use of fonts and labels as they do change with time for most companies. What doesn't change (or shouldn't at least) is the quality of the construction as long as the label is not compromised through sale or licensing. Your shoes are beautifully made.


----------



## ningning143

Hi wonderful authenticators

I'd really appreciate it if you could please authenticate the following shoes:

Item name: Womens Valentino shoes black leather flats size 37.5
Seller I.D.: dstrfish5
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-Vale...dfkoYytsGnxh8RHP7R6PU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: Thank you for your valuable help!!


----------



## Lapispore

Hi everyone, I'm currently eyeing these pumps from YSL but I'm a newbie who doesn't know much about authenticating and would really appreciate if someone could tell me if they are the real thing.  Thank you in advance! (:


----------



## shuze

ningning143 said:


> Hi wonderful authenticators
> 
> I'd really appreciate it if you could please authenticate the following shoes:
> 
> Item name: Womens Valentino shoes black leather flats size 37.5
> Seller I.D.: dstrfish5
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-Vale...dfkoYytsGnxh8RHP7R6PU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: Thank you for your valuable help!!


Those pictures are the worst but they actually look OK to me.If you're the buyer you can post new pictures when you get them but I think you're fine.


----------



## shuze

Lapispore said:


> Hi everyone, I'm currently eyeing these pumps from YSL but I'm a newbie who doesn't know much about authenticating and would really appreciate if someone could tell me if they are the real thing.  Thank you in advance! (:


Tribs are authentic IMO.


----------



## Lapispore

shuze said:


> Tribs are authentic IMO.


Thank you so much!


----------



## ningning143

shuze said:


> Those pictures are the worst but they actually look OK to me.If you're the buyer you can post new pictures when you get them but I think you're fine.



thank you so much shuze..


----------



## nicole0612

Hello, I do not have a link, but I was wondering if these shoes could be possibly be authentic or not. The logos on the soles do not match up after I lined up the heels. On another page here on PF I got advice that it could be a quality variance in authentic Chanel. However, the one pair of Chanel boots that I purchased from neiman marcus are perfect and exactly the same.



I am not selling these shoes, but I don't want to wear them if they are fake. Thank you!


----------



## nicole0612

nicole0612 said:


> Hello, I do not have a link, but I was wondering if these shoes could be possibly be authentic or not. The logos on the soles do not match up after I lined up the heels. On another page here on PF I got advice that it could be a quality variance in authentic Chanel. However, the one pair of Chanel boots that I purchased from neiman marcus are perfect and exactly the same.
> View attachment 2949378
> 
> 
> I am not selling these shoes, but I don't want to wear them if they are fake. Thank you!




I also took a photo of the insole:


----------



## JetSetGo!

nicole0612 said:


> I also took a photo of the insole:
> View attachment 2949383



I would love to see a full range of pics to be sure. There are so many details that are "tells" of authentic and fake. The details I see here don't concern me. 

Can you show:
Full profile shot of the boot. 
Full sole of both boots.
The number printed on the interior of the boot
An overhead shot of the boots


----------



## nicole0612

JetSetGo! said:


> I would love to see a full range of pics to be sure. There are so many details that are "tells" of authentic and fake. The details I see here don't concern me.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you show:
> 
> Full profile shot of the boot.
> 
> Full sole of both boots.
> 
> The number printed on the interior of the boot
> 
> An overhead shot of the boots




Yes ,thank you! I will take more pictures when I get home and post them. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## shuze

JetSetGo! said:


> I would love to see a full range of pics to be sure. There are so many details that are "tells" of authentic and fake. The details I see here don't concern me.
> 
> Can you show:
> Full profile shot of the boot.
> Full sole of both boots.
> The number printed on the interior of the boot
> An overhead shot of the boots


Definitely post the requested pictures for the other poster but IMO they are absolutely authentic. Sole stamping can easily vary depending on how the machines are calibrated and remember that the upper is made completely separately from the soling and the R and L soles are not necessarily stamped at exactly the same time.


----------



## nicole0612

shuze said:


> Definitely post the requested pictures for the other poster but IMO they are absolutely authentic. Sole stamping can easily vary depending on how the machines are calibrated and remember that the upper is made completely separately from the soling and the R and L soles are not necessarily stamped at exactly the same time.




That is so amazing! You are so knowledgeable, thanks! I will post the additional pics.


----------



## nicole0612

nicole0612 said:


> hello, i do not have a link, but i was wondering if these shoes could be possibly be authentic or not. The logos on the soles do not match up after i lined up the heels. On another page here on pf i got advice that it could be a quality variance in authentic chanel. However, the one pair of chanel boots that i purchased from neiman marcus are perfect and exactly the same.
> View attachment 2949378
> 
> 
> i am not selling these shoes, but i don't want to wear them if they are fake. Thank you!


----------



## shuze

They're fine.


----------



## nicole0612

shuze said:


> They're fine.




Thank you so much for looking at them.


----------



## JustAgUrL

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you so much for looking at them.






Those boots are STUNNING!!!! 

I am in serious LOVE with these.


----------



## nicole0612

JustAgUrL said:


> Those boots are STUNNING!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am in serious LOVE with these.




I am glad I can wear them now! Thanks for the nice comment!


----------



## JetSetGo!

nicole0612 said:


> View attachment 2949533
> View attachment 2949534
> View attachment 2949535
> View attachment 2949536
> View attachment 2949537




Agree, these are good. Enjoy!


----------



## nicole0612

JetSetGo! said:


> Agree, these are good. Enjoy!




Thank you! So happy to be able to wear them now! Thanks for giving your advice.


----------



## esem.shaw

hi, 

can any of you lovely authenticators please have a look at this item for me.  Best Regards!

ebay item - Chanel shoes - size 4. Flats pumps
ebay number - 251905223678
seller id - brassychick1
link - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chanel-sh...678?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3aa6b8abfe


many many thank


----------



## LWH36

I stumbled upon these shoes at a thrift shop. Don't know enough about Valentino that I can discern the authenticity. They were so inexpensive I took a chance. Can anyone authenticate for me?


----------



## devik

> I stumbled upon these shoes at a thrift shop. Don't know enough about Valentino that I can discern the authenticity. They were so inexpensive I took a chance. Can anyone authenticate for me?



Hi LWH36 - welcome to Purse Forum! Those look like a total score! (Assuming they're authentic of course... I'm not quite qualified to offer an opinion though personally they look like they could be fine). You'll want to wait till other more experienced members stop in and see what they say, but in the interim, I'm going to guess that they're going to want to see photos of the soles as well. Maybe post a few more shots of the shoes?


----------



## shuze

devik said:


> Hi LWH36 - welcome to Purse Forum! Those look like a total score! (Assuming they're authentic of course... I'm not quite qualified to offer an opinion though personally they look like they could be fine). You'll want to wait till other more experienced members stop in and see what they say, but in the interim, I'm going to guess that they're going to want to see photos of the soles as well. Maybe post a few more shots of the shoes?


I think those Valentino's are fine but agree that I would first like to see a crisp shot of the sole and stamping and the stamping under the vamp and finishing of the lining under the vamp.


----------



## loveslv

http://www.ebay.com/itm/331522332414?redirect=mobile Chanel espadrilles could someone help me with these! Thank you so much!


----------



## Jialin4869

Can anyone authenticate these chanel sandals? Thanks alot.

https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/chanel-black-sandals-2018431/?tref=category


----------



## dmand2

Hi lovely authenticators!

These look good to me, but I'd appreciate an expert's opinion.

Item:  Valentino Rockstud Studded Leopard Slingback Heels Shoes 39.5 NIB $1395
Listing number:  271801295201
Seller:  trenduet
Link:  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/271801295201?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:  Thank you as always!!


----------



## LWH36

shuze said:


> I think those Valentino's are fine but agree that I would first like to see a crisp shot of the sole and stamping and the stamping under the vamp and finishing of the lining under the vamp.


Here are some additional shots. I noticed a slight imperfection on the stamping on the bottom of the shoe. Not sure if it's from wear or if it means they're fake. In any case, more shots.


----------



## shuze

LWH36 said:


> Here are some additional shots. I noticed a slight imperfection on the stamping on the bottom of the shoe. Not sure if it's from wear or if it means they're fake. In any case, more shots.



They are authentic IMO


----------



## shuze

dmand2 said:


> Hi lovely authenticators!
> 
> These look good to me, but I'd appreciate an expert's opinion.
> 
> Item:  Valentino Rockstud Studded Leopard Slingback Heels Shoes 39.5 NIB $1395
> Listing number:  271801295201
> Seller:  trenduet
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/271801295201?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:  Thank you as always!!



They are authentic IMO but do consider whether the mismatched haircalf uppers will bother you or not. Uppers are rarely well matched in a pattern like that but those are very different. Wouldn't bother me but might bother others. I think they're gorgeous shoes.


----------



## pursejunkie101

Hi there,

Please kindly authenticate:

Item: Valentino Rockstud Cage Flats in Black
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: Instagram - yegconsignment
Link: https://instagram.com/yegconsignment/
Comments: additional pictures provided by seller.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## shuze

pursejunkie101 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Please kindly authenticate:
> 
> Item: Valentino Rockstud Cage Flats in Black
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: Instagram - yegconsignment
> Link: https://instagram.com/yegconsignment/
> Comments: additional pictures provided by seller.
> 
> Thank you for your help!



Authentic.


----------



## pursejunkie101

shuze said:


> Authentic.



Thank you!


----------



## dmand2

shuze said:


> They are authentic IMO but do consider whether the mismatched haircalf uppers will bother you or not. Uppers are rarely well matched in a pattern like that but those are very different. Wouldn't bother me but might bother others. I think they're gorgeous shoes.


Thanks so much for your quick, helpful opinion Shuze.  I share the same view as you about their appearance - I actually quite like that they are so different. I think it's fun and they are fabulous shoes!


----------



## Seng

Hi guys! Hoping I could get some help from you!! I recently purchased a pair of rockstuds on eBay from a seller with 100% ratings, but am concerned with authenticity. The seller has stated they were authentic pre and post purchase and encouraged me to authenticate with a third party. I'm not an expert, but this product is super suspicious to me.

Item: Valentino Rockstud Kitten Heels in Poudre

Listing Number: 221731866634

Seller: classystop 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221731866634?redirect=mobile

Once I received the shoes, here were my concerns:

Uneven stitching of tag and feel of product. Also the soles were apparently resoled but the Valentino and size that's etched on the bottom of the shoe is not smooth or even and feels rough to touch. I feel like a cobbler wouldn't need to resole and then re-etch that area. I assumed these were pre-owned so I am not against some wear, but the craftsmanship of the shoe just looks sloppy. 

Part of sole by V is peeling







Other shoe where 3 looks weird.



Top sewing of tag is not even!!







Looks like you can see glue residue among sides







I can post more pictures if they would be helpful. Any help would be much appreciated as I will then contact the seller again and possible file a claim/complaint with ebay. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## shuze

Seng said:


> Hi guys! Hoping I could get some help from you!! I recently purchased a pair of rockstuds on eBay from a seller with 100% ratings, but am concerned with authenticity. The seller has stated they were authentic pre and post purchase and encouraged me to authenticate with a third party. I'm not an expert, but this product is super suspicious to me.
> 
> Item: Valentino Rockstud Kitten Heels in Poudre
> 
> Listing Number: 221731866634
> 
> Seller: classystop
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221731866634?redirect=mobile
> 
> Once I received the shoes, here were my concerns:
> 
> Uneven stitching of tag and feel of product. Also the soles were apparently resoled but the Valentino and size that's etched on the bottom of the shoe is not smooth or even and feels rough to touch. I feel like a cobbler wouldn't need to resole and then re-etch that area. I assumed these were pre-owned so I am not against some wear, but the craftsmanship of the shoe just looks sloppy.
> 
> Part of sole by V is peeling
> View attachment 2956616
> 
> View attachment 2956617
> 
> View attachment 2956618
> 
> 
> Other shoe where 3 looks weird.
> View attachment 2956619
> 
> 
> Top sewing of tag is not even!!
> View attachment 2956623
> 
> View attachment 2956625
> 
> View attachment 2956626
> 
> 
> Looks like you can see glue residue among sides
> View attachment 2956620
> 
> View attachment 2956621
> 
> View attachment 2956622
> 
> 
> I can post more pictures if they would be helpful. Any help would be much appreciated as I will then contact the seller again and possible file a claim/complaint with ebay. Thanks so much!!!



You can certainly wait for others or go to a professional service but IMO they are authentic. We've seen numerous examples of RS variations that are not as clean as they should be IMO given the pricepoints. Just consider how long the variations have been hot, how many variations there are, how many colors, etc. and you'll begin to understand how the factories that are making the shoes for the label are IMO cranking them out. That doesn't make them any less authentic but somewhere along the line one should not be surprised IMO to find examples that are less than perfect. Meanwhile the shoes are balanced correctly which IMO rarely happens on counterfeits and the wrap of the soling under the heel where it is breasted is also correctly done. 

As far as the soling goes, it's a stamp and yes it could be cleaner but when a stamp cuts into leather it isn't always clean. As far as the "resoling" goes, they are not resoled. The seller's shoemaker just buffed them out to clean them up and lessen the pitting. 

All of the above is just my educated opinion.


----------



## shuze

shuze said:


> You can certainly wait for others or go to a professional service but IMO they are authentic. We've seen numerous examples of RS variations that are not as clean as they should be IMO given the pricepoints. Just consider how long the variations have been hot, how many variations there are, how many colors, etc. and you'll begin to understand how the factories that are making the shoes for the label are IMO cranking them out. That doesn't make them any less authentic but somewhere along the line one should not be surprised IMO to find examples that are less than perfect. Meanwhile the shoes are balanced correctly which IMO rarely happens on counterfeits and the wrap of the soling under the heel where it is breasted is also correctly done.
> 
> As far as the soling goes, it's a stamp and yes it could be cleaner but when a stamp cuts into leather it isn't always clean. As far as the "resoling" goes, they are not resoled. The seller's shoemaker just buffed them out to clean them up and lessen the pitting.
> 
> All of the above is just my educated opinion.


Just want to add that I do see all the things that are troubling you but sadly I've also seen all those issues on footwear that I know is authentic as I've had it in hand.No question that judging off pictures is not always 100% which is why it's all "opinions" but stuff like the glue, stamping "misses" and wrinkled linings are common on authentic footwear-shouldn't be, but it is.


----------



## Bag2gal

Hello there,

I bought this pair of Chanel cambon flats. Can someone please take a look and let me know if they are authentic. Thank you so much!!

Name of item: Chanel black leather cambon flats 
Seller: Yoogi's closet
Link: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/chanel-black-leather-cambon-ballet-flats-size-9-39-5.html


----------



## srndpty

Hi lovelies, please authenticate this Noir Valentino Heels for me! TIA.


----------



## shuze

Bag2gal said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I bought this pair of Chanel cambon flats. Can someone please take a look and let me know if they are authentic. Thank you so much!!
> 
> Name of item: Chanel black leather cambon flats
> Seller: Yoogi's closet
> Link: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/chanel-black-leather-cambon-ballet-flats-size-9-39-5.html


The Chanels are fine and i have never ever heard of Yoogi's making an error.


----------



## audreylita

Bag2gal said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I bought this pair of Chanel cambon flats. Can someone please take a look and let me know if they are authentic. Thank you so much!!
> 
> Name of item: Chanel black leather cambon flats
> Seller: Yoogi's closet
> Link: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/chanel-black-leather-cambon-ballet-flats-size-9-39-5.html



Authentic.  I've purchased some very expensive handbags from Yoogi's.   They are a very reputable reseller.


----------



## devik

Seng said:


> Hi guys! Hoping I could get some help from you!! I recently purchased a pair of rockstuds on eBay from a seller with 100% ratings, but am concerned with authenticity. The seller has stated they were authentic pre and post purchase and encouraged me to authenticate with a third party. I'm not an expert, but this product is super suspicious to me.
> 
> Item: Valentino Rockstud Kitten Heels in Poudre
> 
> Listing Number: 221731866634
> 
> Seller: classystop
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221731866634?redirect=mobile
> 
> Once I received the shoes, here were my concerns:
> 
> Uneven stitching of tag and feel of product. Also the soles were apparently resoled but the Valentino and size that's etched on the bottom of the shoe is not smooth or even and feels rough to touch. I feel like a cobbler wouldn't need to resole and then re-etch that area. I assumed these were pre-owned so I am not against some wear, but the craftsmanship of the shoe just looks sloppy.
> 
> Part of sole by V is peeling
> View attachment 2956616
> 
> View attachment 2956617
> 
> View attachment 2956618
> 
> 
> Other shoe where 3 looks weird.
> View attachment 2956619
> 
> 
> Top sewing of tag is not even!!
> View attachment 2956623
> 
> View attachment 2956625
> 
> View attachment 2956626
> 
> 
> Looks like you can see glue residue among sides
> View attachment 2956620
> 
> View attachment 2956621
> 
> View attachment 2956622
> 
> 
> I can post more pictures if they would be helpful. Any help would be much appreciated as I will then contact the seller again and possible file a claim/complaint with ebay. Thanks so much!!!





shuze said:


> Just want to add that I do see all the things that are troubling you but sadly* I've also seen all those issues on footwear that I know is authentic *as I've had it in hand.No question that judging off pictures is not always 100% which is why it's all "opinions" but stuff like the glue, stamping "misses" and wrinkled linings are common on authentic footwear-shouldn't be, but it is.



I was going to post about this too - it could be that those Rockstuds are superfakes but there's enough that is _right _about those shoes (details that I've often see be really off with fakes, that are fine on these) that I agree with Shuze. It appears that this seller gets "new" models with slight defects and from what I can see - though I'm not as experienced as Shuze is!!  - these look good.


----------



## shuze

devik said:


> I was going to post about this too - it could be that those Rockstuds are superfakes but there's enough that is _right _about those shoes (details that I've often see be really off with fakes, that are fine on these) that I agree with Shuze. It appears that this seller gets "new" models with slight defects and from what I can see - though I'm not as experienced as Shuze is!!  - these look good.


I remember the first time I looked at a picture of RS's on line for an opinion I saw horribly wrinkled linings that absolutely shouldn't look the way they did and pretty much thought they couldn't be genuine except that they were. You can't get too crazy looking for perfect details on designer shoes as there will be occasions that you're going to be disappointed. Remember that they're still made by human beings and perfection is not of this earth.

I also wish that more of you would interact as this should be a learning experience for all. It's not about guessing on authenticity (which should never be done IMO) but I do not consider that the same as educated opinions and responses here are just opinions and all need to remember that. I do think I have a lot of knowledge which I'm obviously willing to share and know that I have never been fooled by a fake in my hand, but looking at pictures (some of which are really pretty lousy people) is not the same thing,


----------



## shuze

Acpyx said:


> Hi lovelies, please authenticate this Noir Valentino Heels for me! TIA.
> 
> View attachment 2957408
> View attachment 2957410
> View attachment 2957411
> View attachment 2957412
> View attachment 2957413
> View attachment 2957414
> View attachment 2957416


Re; the black RS's. I need tighter pictures. I'd like to see:

1. The shoe on it's side so I can see balance and whether the heel is over or under slung. That's a very important picture IMO for any shoe. Fakes are usually not lasted correctly and you can usually see that when you look at the shoe on its side and the heel is either too high or too low which basically means that the shoe is unbalanced and can possibly snap across the shank depending on luck and the weight of the wearer-something to consider for those that think it doesn't matter if they wear a fake. Maybe it doesn't so much on a flat but trust me, it can be the difference of a nasty fall or not on a heel.

2. A really tight close up shot of the label although what I see looks OK.

3. A tight close up shot of the lining on the strapping and under the front of the shoe-I want to see how it is finished but again, I've been really thrown on how some of these are finished on pairs that I know are authentic.
Again, i don't see anything screaming but can't see enough detail.


----------



## Bag2gal

shuze said:


> Just want to add that I do see all the things that are troubling you but sadly I've also seen all those issues on footwear that I know is authentic as I've had it in hand.No question that judging off pictures is not always 100% which is why it's all "opinions" but stuff like the glue, stamping "misses" and wrinkled linings are common on authentic footwear-shouldn't be, but it is.



Sorry but if you don't mind, I would like to add to both of the last replies. I agree that there is a lot of variation now in how these valentino rockstuds are being made. I have seen brand new rockstud shoes, at the store, freshly opened in front of me fall apart as the sales associate literally just take themnout  of the box. And on two separate occasions and stores i hAve seen rockstuds with red pen marks on the straps. If you look through the threads you can see the pics i posted - I have written about this under both the valentino and the valentino rockstud thread. So basically I agree with the opinion that these seem like they are probably being mass produced and done so maybe at so many factories which may lead to inconsistencies in quality control. It really sucks because they cost a lot of money and customers should certainly at least get what they pay for. My only suggestion would be to keep looking until you find a really great pair at regular price OR a really great deal where the little issues won't bother you. Good luck!


----------



## Bag2gal

audreylita said:


> Authentic.  I've purchased some very expensive handbags from Yoogi's.   They are a very reputable reseller.



Thank you for your help!!!!!


----------



## Bag2gal

shuze said:


> The Chanels are fine and i have never ever heard of Yoogi's making an error.



Thank you to you too for your help!!


----------



## shuze

You are welcome and I agree that it sucks. It's one thing to have a hot shoe and to keep running it, (that's nothing new and many companies have produced the same pattern over and over) but all I know is that I'm seeing multiple postings of $1000 shoes with disgustingly wrinkled linings, poorly sewn labels, etc. and to the best of my knowledge they're all authentic which can only be explained by multiple factories cranking them out with poor quality control. In my experience, when shoes were discounted and sold off price they were either past season patterns that were no longer at retail or the patterns were tweaked just enough to make them different enough not to tick off the major luxury retail players but the quality was never compromised. Personally, I don't understand this. My Valentino's are all older (at least 5/6 years) but they're all beautifully made. All of the above is strictly my opinion.


----------



## shuze

And, great to see others chiming in here too!:smile1


----------



## shuze

So what happened to my smiley LOL?


----------



## Seng

shuze said:


> Just want to add that I do see all the things that are troubling you but sadly I've also seen all those issues on footwear that I know is authentic as I've had it in hand.No question that judging off pictures is not always 100% which is why it's all "opinions" but stuff like the glue, stamping "misses" and wrinkled linings are common on authentic footwear-shouldn't be, but it is.




Thanks so much for your helpful reply! I really appreciate it! I'm no expert, but I'm really surprised these variations are actually not abnormal! I got these shoes for a pretty good deal so I really thought the seller tried to pull a fast one on me! I'm feeling a little reassured that a few of you think that these look legitimate, but still thinking about whether it's worth it to pay or find an in-person authentication service. In regards to your comment about never mistaking an authentic pair in person, you don't happen to love near philadelphia do you? Haha



devik said:


> I was going to post about this too - it could be that those Rockstuds are superfakes but there's enough that is _right _about those shoes (details that I've often see be really off with fakes, that are fine on these) that I agree with Shuze. It appears that this seller gets "new" models with slight defects and from what I can see - though I'm not as experienced as Shuze is!!  - these look good.




Thanks again for your input. I appreciate you checking out the listing! I love how helpful this community is! 



Bag2gal said:


> Sorry but if you don't mind, I would like to add to both of the last replies. I agree that there is a lot of variation now in how these valentino rockstuds are being made. I have seen brand new rockstud shoes, at the store, freshly opened in front of me fall apart as the sales associate literally just take themnout  of the box. And on two separate occasions and stores i hAve seen rockstuds with red pen marks on the straps. If you look through the threads you can see the pics i posted - I have written about this under both the valentino and the valentino rockstud thread. So basically I agree with the opinion that these seem like they are probably being mass produced and done so maybe at so many factories which may lead to inconsistencies in quality control. It really sucks because they cost a lot of money and customers should certainly at least get what they pay for. My only suggestion would be to keep looking until you find a really great pair at regular price OR a really great deal where the little issues won't bother you. Good luck!




Thanks for your comment! I did get these for a pretty significant discount so I'm happy to overlook these details if I know it's not some counterfeit product! Sounds crazy, but I've been planning on buying two pairs at once and justified buying a cheap (hopefully authentic) pair on ebay to counterbalance the more expensive purchase at a retail store!




Thanks again for all your help! Sounds like the overall consensus is that this pair is probably authentic. Once I decide if I will pursue any other verification measures, I'll have to finally draft a humble response to the seller. I was initially pretty fired up when I assumed they were fake. Oops!


----------



## shuze

Seng said:


> Thanks so much for your helpful reply! I really appreciate it! I'm no expert, but I'm really surprised these variations are actually not abnormal! I got these shoes for a pretty good deal so I really thought the seller tried to pull a fast one on me! I'm feeling a little reassured that a few of you think that these look legitimate, but still thinking about whether it's worth it to pay or find an in-person authentication service. In regards to your comment about never mistaking an authentic pair in person, you don't happen to love near philadelphia do you? Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for your input. I appreciate you checking out the listing! I love how helpful this community is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your comment! I did get these for a pretty significant discount so I'm happy to overlook these details if I know it's not some counterfeit product! Sounds crazy, but I've been planning on buying two pairs at once and justified buying a cheap (hopefully authentic) pair on ebay to counterbalance the more expensive purchase at a retail store!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for all your help! Sounds like the overall consensus is that this pair is probably authentic. Once I decide if I will pursue any other verification measures, I'll have to finally draft a humble response to the seller. I was initially pretty fired up when I assumed they were fake. Oops!


Professional authentication is certainly available and is relatively inexpensive but since several of us think your shoes are OK and you're in/near a major city why not take them to a top shoemaker and ask him for your own peace of mind. He'll know for sure. I also live in a major city (not in PA LOL) and use the same shoemakers that the luxury retailers use. Those guys are seeing those shoes all day long. He'll also be able to tell you if the shoe is leather lined, leather insoled and leather soled which it appears to be but must be.

Also, never, really never, accuse anyone of selling a fake unless you know with 100% certainty that the item is counterfeit.


----------



## rdgldy

shuze said:


> You are welcome and I agree that it sucks. It's one thing to have a hot shoe and to keep running it, (that's nothing new and many companies have produced the same pattern over and over) but all I know is that I'm seeing multiple postings of $1000 shoes with disgustingly wrinkled linings, poorly sewn labels, etc. and to the best of my knowledge they're all authentic which can only be explained by multiple factories cranking them out with poor quality control. In my experience, when shoes were discounted and sold off price they were either past season patterns that were no longer at retail or the patterns were tweaked just enough to make them different enough not to tick off the major luxury retail players but the quality was never compromised. Personally, I don't understand this. My Valentino's are all older (at least 5/6 years) but they're all beautifully made. All of the above is strictly my opinion.



I agree that the older rockstuds were indeed better made-I think the huge popularity and the increased amount of shoes available has unfortunately affected the quality.


----------



## alanboo

Hello,

I just bought these and was wondering if you guys could help authenticate them 
They didn't come with box or certificate of authentication, the leather looks good and fine, but I just wanted to confirm before I start wearing them.


----------



## shuze

alanboo said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just bought these and was wondering if you guys could help authenticate them
> They didn't come with box or certificate of authentication, the leather looks good and fine, but I just wanted to confirm before I start wearing them.


Authentic IMO. Enjoy!


----------



## devik

Bag2gal said:


> Sorry but if you don't mind, I would like to add  to both of the last replies. I agree that there is a lot of variation  now in how these valentino rockstuds are being made. I have seen brand  new rockstud shoes, at the store, freshly opened in front of me fall  apart as the sales associate literally just take themnout  of the box.  And on two separate occasions and stores i hAve seen rockstuds with red  pen marks on the straps. If you look through the threads you can see the  pics i posted - I have written about this under both the valentino and  the valentino rockstud thread. So basically I agree with the opinion  that these seem like they are probably being mass produced and done so  maybe at so many factories which may lead to inconsistencies in quality  control. It really sucks because they cost a lot of money and customers  should certainly at least get what they pay for. My only suggestion  would be to keep looking until you find a really great pair at regular  price OR a really great deal where the little issues won't bother you.  Good luck!



ITA on the quality concerns on these and other high-end shoes. I recently got my first pair of another designer (I'm not going to name them since I'm hoping they'll do right by me) - no wait I actually bought FOUR PAIRS all at once, so not a trivial investment. On the second wearing of the brand-new boots from my new mini-collection, one of the heels snapped off - right when I arrived at an important meeting. Yeah, that was fun, let me tell you! I laughed about it and told everyone I'd have to go barefoot. I will most likely never see those people I met that day ever again (and honestly I don't really care what people think about me) but I did have a moment of "O. M. G. ARE YOU EFFING KIDDING ME ? ! ! ! ! !" Anyway, I've contacted customer service and they seem to be trying to do right by me (arranging a repair) so we will see. Honestly I could not believe it even happened though, and even if it does turn out fine with some fixed-up heels in the end, I am thinking twice about this brand now.

So, yeah. Quality? Ummm.... some of these designers must be watched carefully! 




Seng said:


> (snip)
> Thanks again for all your help! Sounds like the  overall consensus is that this pair is probably authentic. Once I decide  if I will pursue any other verification measures, I'll have to finally  draft a humble response to the seller. I was initially pretty fired up  when I assumed they were fake. Oops!





shuze said:


> Also, never, really never, accuse anyone of selling a fake unless you know with 100% certainty that the item is counterfeit.



This. 

I'm sure it was quite distressing to open the package and think that you'd been had, but as a sometimes seller on eBay (and an always good-intentioned one), I can only imagine how awful it would feel to be accused of selling a fake. I think your seller will appreciate it if, once you determine they are indeed authenticate, that they hear back from you about it! 



shuze said:


> (snip)
> I also wish that more of you would interact as this should be a learning  experience for all. It's not about guessing on authenticity (which  should never be done IMO) but I do not consider that the same as  educated opinions and responses here are just opinions and all need to  remember that. I do think I have a lot of knowledge which I'm obviously  willing to share and know that I have never been fooled by a fake in my  hand, but looking at pictures (some of which are really pretty lousy  people) is not the same thing,



Thanks Shuze. I'm gaining more confidence with my abilities and knowledge of designer shoes - I certainly have invested a lot of time in this little [del]hobby[/del] obsession of mine!!  I spend way too much time looking at shoes on the Internet (shhh don't tell anyone).

I'm also sensitive to the fact that I am relatively new to it - a year or so in - and not long ago posted a very newbie question on this very thread! I may have plenty of opinions but I'm going to go slow and always be clear on my level of experience when offering them.  I do believe that it's way way easier to authenticate shoes than any designer handbags - though there's also some labels that I won't touch with a ten-foot pole (can you say Chanel? I _think _the ones posted recently are good but I have no clue!!). I try to always check the new auth requests and form my own opinion of them, and then wait and see what Shuze and Audreylita and JetSetGo! and the other _really _qualified participants on this thread say, to verify, and learn, and, where I can, offer additional angles if I'm seeing something worth mentioning. I do enjoy the discussions here a lot and have learned so much - and drooled over so many shoes! - and will continue to participate where I can. 

I definitely appreciate the contributions of all the experienced authenticators around here!!!!!


----------



## shuze

Great post Devik. We all need to remember that anyone can (and probably at some point has) made a mistake or a bad call. I definitely have although overall I think my track record is pretty good but I've also seen bad calls made by professional authenticators and have read threads on various boards where one "pro" calls out fake and another calls out authentic and the first service then revises their decision so I know that anyone can blow it and I'll always stand by my opinion that you do the best you can do to help others but sometimes you just need the item in hand and it's best to pass on giving an opinion. 

Crazy story on the heel-they weren't pinned correctly if they were pinned at all. That could have really been nasty. You were very lucky.


----------



## srndpty

shuze said:


> Re; the black RS's. I need tighter pictures. I'd like to see:
> 
> 1. The shoe on it's side so I can see balance and whether the heel is over or under slung. That's a very important picture IMO for any shoe. Fakes are usually not lasted correctly and you can usually see that when you look at the shoe on its side and the heel is either too high or too low which basically means that the shoe is unbalanced and can possibly snap across the shank depending on luck and the weight of the wearer-something to consider for those that think it doesn't matter if they wear a fake. Maybe it doesn't so much on a flat but trust me, it can be the difference of a nasty fall or not on a heel.
> 
> 2. A really tight close up shot of the label although what I see looks OK.
> 
> 3. A tight close up shot of the lining on the strapping and under the front of the shoe-I want to see how it is finished but again, I've been really thrown on how some of these are finished on pairs that I know are authentic.
> Again, i don't see anything screaming but can't see enough detail.




Hi please let me know if these pictures are sufficient!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2959759
View attachment 2959760
View attachment 2959761
View attachment 2959762
View attachment 2959763


----------



## shuze

Acpyx said:


> Hi please let me know if these pictures are sufficient!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2959759
> View attachment 2959760
> View attachment 2959761
> View attachment 2959762
> View attachment 2959763
> View attachment 2959885
> View attachment 2959886
> View attachment 2959887


Please take those black pat RS stilettos to a shoemaker just to double check that the linings, sock lining and sole are all leather. I just can't read your pictures. Sorry, If you can review the pictures of the Zanotti sneaks that I authenticated you can see how the materials of the interior really show in those pictures and you can see the leather. Those are the resolution of detail that I need but others may be able to make a call on less.

Meanwhile IMO (and perhaps not the opinion of others) if your shoemaker says that they are all leather then I would consider them authentic. I have yet to see a counterfeit RS with a full leather lining, insole and sole. Even the counterfeits that are leather soled are synthetically lined and/or insoled.


----------



## srndpty

shuze said:


> Please take those black pat RS stilettos to a shoemaker just to double check that the linings, sock lining and sole are all leather. I just can't read your pictures. Sorry, If you can review the pictures of the Zanotti sneaks that I authenticated you can see how the materials of the interior really show in those pictures and you can see the leather. Those are the resolution of detail that I need but others may be able to make a call on less.
> 
> Meanwhile IMO (and perhaps not the opinion of others) if your shoemaker says that they are all leather then I would consider them authentic. I have yet to see a counterfeit RS with a full leather lining, insole and sole. Even the counterfeits that are leather soled are synthetically lined and/or insoled.




If it helps - it's patent leather, does it make a difference?


----------



## shuze

No. I can see that it's patent, but that's about all I can see. Your pictures are too low resolution for me to really identify lining. Just take them to a shoemaker and report back.


----------



## StefanNini

Got this shoes in Serbia as a gift but I would realy like some imput on them since they look suspisious to me. They say Made in China and its a bit confusing as far as I could find on net it should be made in italy but I found this forum so decided to give it a shoot i could use a bit of help defenetly.

http://imgur.com/Hh8pFI3
http://imgur.com/Ep94mVl
http://imgur.com/aKLsHOB
http://imgur.com/GKbETUv
http://imgur.com/JJBZtPJ
http://imgur.com/4Sf4t31
http://imgur.com/DnPinNF


----------



## shuze

StefanNini said:


> Got this shoes in Serbia as a gift but I would realy like some imput on them since they look suspisious to me. They say Made in China and its a bit confusing as far as I could find on net it should be made in italy but I found this forum so decided to give it a shoot i could use a bit of help defenetly.
> 
> http://imgur.com/Hh8pFI3
> http://imgur.com/Ep94mVl
> http://imgur.com/aKLsHOB
> http://imgur.com/GKbETUv
> http://imgur.com/JJBZtPJ
> http://imgur.com/4Sf4t31
> http://imgur.com/DnPinNF


Sorry but I am not familiar with any Versace footwear made in China.


----------



## RightasRain

Can anyone please authenticate these Tribute sandals I bought? Thank you so much!


----------



## RightasRain

Here's one more picture!


----------



## shuze

The Tribs look good to me but I also need to see a picture of the shoe on its side taken from directly over the shoe, Can you put it on the floor with the heel and front against the wall? That shows how well the shoe is balanced. I'd also like to see how the front of the platform is wrapped.


----------



## RightasRain

shuze said:


> The Tribs look good to me but I also need to see a picture of the shoe on its side taken from directly over the shoe, Can you put it on the floor with the heel and front against the wall? That shows how well the shoe is balanced. I'd also like to see how the front of the platform is wrapped.



Hope this is what you need! Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## shuze

Beautiful authentic Tribs. Enjoy!


----------



## RightasRain

shuze said:


> Beautiful authentic Tribs. Enjoy!



Yay! Thank you!


----------



## samouu

Hi everyone,


Can anyone help me authenticate those Manolo Blahnik Hangisi in blue ? 


Thanks in advance for your help ladies


----------



## SarahBrown

Hello Ladies,

can someone please help authenticate those YSL Pumps


----------



## SarahBrown

SarahBrown said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> can someone please help authenticate those YSL Pumps



more pics:


----------



## SarahBrown

SarahBrown said:


> more pics:


forgot to add that i got them from ebay.. i've compared them to my other nude pair but i needed your opinion.


----------



## shuze

SarahBrown said:


> forgot to add that i got them from ebay.. i've compared them to my other nude pair but i needed your opinion.


I'll authenticate your YSL's from that one picture of the interior stamping and lining finishing. They are authentic IMO but in the future all please review your pictures prior to posting and have them right side up. No one wants to sit here trying to turn their computer sideways LOL. Also, you all really need to post sole stamps too although in this case I don't need them.


----------



## shuze

samouu said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me authenticate those Manolo Blahnik Hangisi in blue ?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help ladies


Wait for Audreylita. I can't see enough detail of anything but maybe she can see something obvious as she knows the specific shoe and I'm looking at construction only. If you repost you need to post clear clean pictures of the interior lining, seaming, labels, sole stamping etc.


----------



## SarahBrown

shuze said:


> I'll authenticate your YSL's from that one picture of the interior stamping and lining finishing. They are authentic IMO but in the future all please review your pictures prior to posting and have them right side up. No one wants to sit here trying to turn their computer sideways LOL. Also, you all really need to post sole stamps too although in this case I don't need them.



Thank u so much Shuze.. I will make sure to review pics before posting


----------



## shuze

Also want to add that it certainly doesn't hurt to show packaging but no one should ever authenticate off any thing that isn't permanently attached to the shoe (or bag) as boxes, dust bags etc. can get switched around. I have an authentic Vuitton bag that arrived in a fake dustbag. The dustbag wasn't shown in the auction photo. When the box arrived and I opened it and saw the dustbag my first thought was oh "sh" but the bag is definitely authentic. I messaged the seller to tell her and she said that she didn't know it was fake but thought it would be nice to include a dustbag that she had, as a gift. I still have it. I don't care as its an older heavier felt, but I did mark it just in case it ever gets separated from me.


----------



## audreylita

samouu said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me authenticate those Manolo Blahnik Hangisi in blue ?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help ladies



Sorry pictures aren't clear and detailed enough to make determination.


----------



## samouu

audreylita said:


> Sorry pictures aren't clear and detailed enough to make determination.


 


Hi audreylita, thank you for your time. 


Can you please tell me what kind of pictures do you need so I can ask the seller? What is worrying me is that I can not see any "hande made italy" on the sole... 


Thank you


----------



## devik

samouu said:


> Hi audreylita, thank you for your time.
> 
> 
> Can you please tell me what kind of pictures do you need so I can ask the seller? What is worrying me is that I can not see any "hande made italy" on the sole...
> 
> 
> Thank you



Not speaking for Audreylita (she may have some better specifics on what she prefers to see for these) but in general here's a description of a good set of shots for a shoe authentication:

Clear, well-lit, non-blurry photos (natural light preferred) of:

    &#8226; PROFILE: this is a shot of the entire side of the shoe when it's standing ON A HARD SURFACE, NOT A BED OR CARPETING, and should be taken straight on, i.e., at eye level with the shoe, NOT from above or below
    &#8226; BACK
    &#8226; FRONT 
    &#8226; LABEL/LOGO inside the shoe that also shows the lining and how it's attached
    &#8226; SOLE 1: a clear close-up shot of the logo/size stamp, preferably no flash
    (a macro lens is best for this shot &#8211; it's the flower icon on your camera)
    &#8226; SOLE 2: a shot of the entire sole

Photos taken with an actual camera rather than a cell phone are typically much better quality.

(Thanks to the AT Loubis thread for the guidance! )


----------



## audreylita

samouu said:


> Hi audreylita, thank you for your time.
> 
> 
> Can you please tell me what kind of pictures do you need so I can ask the seller? What is worrying me is that I can not see any "hande made italy" on the sole...
> 
> 
> Thank you



Yes, close ups are key of all the details.  A good camera preferably with a macro setting is key.


----------



## shuze

And I'll add one more. IMO one of the most important pictures needed for authenticating footwear is a closeup of the finishing of the interior lining. I like one showing the heel counter finishing if it's a closed shoe. No counterfeits that I've ever seen are cleanly finished on the interior. This is applicable to shoes made in France, Spain and Italy only which is why I don't usually give opinions on Asian footwear (with a few exceptions). Also, closeup up pictures of the wrapping on any platforms is a must. That's another sure giveaway on shoes like YSL Tribs. The fakes are never cleanly wrapped. These are the things that you all can look for too. Just remember that in general, the easiest part of the shoe to copy is the upper so it's the little details that you have to look at.

Fonts, labels and actual sole stamping words can and do change as companies change their factories and production specs so those are not, IMO, where you should put your major efforts and concerns although they're certainly another layer of details to consider. The first front is to look at how the shoe is made and the materials used.


----------



## Tinas

Hi I hope I'm doing this right as I'm totally new here! 

I got this pair last Spring from a consignment store in Paris. Claims to be Balmain, althouhg I have serious doubts due to the price tag. I've worn them once in a wedding since.


----------



## Tinas

Logo


----------



## shuze

Tinas said:


> Logo


Please post a picture of the shoe on the side with the soling against the wall and the shoe on the floor. Stand over it so you take the picture from above and shoot down. Also needed is a picture of the soling but I don't think Balmain dress shoes are faked.


----------



## Tinas

shuze said:


> Please post a picture of the shoe on the side with the soling against the wall and the shoe on the floor. Stand over it so you take the picture from above and shoot down. Also needed is a picture of the soling but I don't think Balmain dress shoes are faked.



Thank you soo much Shuze for your response! 

Here are the photos you wished for (hope I got them right):


----------



## Tinas

shuze said:


> Please post a picture of the shoe on the side with the soling against the wall and the shoe on the floor. Stand over it so you take the picture from above and shoot down. Also needed is a picture of the soling but I don't think Balmain dress shoes are faked.



And here are thr soles:

I am very excited if these were to be authentic as I feel I made a real bargain there by getting them with 40 ..


----------



## shuze

Here's my "opinion' but in this case it really is an opinion so take it as such. I actually think they're authentic but older. Balmain is now very edgy and made in Italy, Although once a top tier house, the label had pretty much fallen by the wayside until probably the last approx. 8/10 years-you can look up the history. I'm writing off the top of my head. I have no idea who carried the license for the shoes before then but someone did. The fact that your shoes are made in Spain leads me to believe that they were a legal license. All of this is just conjecture on my part but a pretty good educated guess. No one, IMO is faking Italian footwear and then stamping them as made in Spain. I think they are an older legal Spanish factory license.


----------



## Seng

Hi girls! 
Hope everyone is doing well. I succumbed to the lure of valentino and purchased another pair of rockstuds...oops. Just wanted to know if you could let me know what you girls think regarding authenticity! I think they look pretty legit and maybe were at a last call neiman Marcus or something like that due to the pen markings on the sole and the sticky residue from a possible price tag. Thanks again for all the help you provide to the community! 

Item: Valentino Rockstud Heels in Poudre

Listing Number: 161669511619

Seller: momoto_vivi 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161669511619?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## shuze

Look good to me and those are shank marks from having been retailed.


----------



## Seng

shuze said:


> Look good to me and those are shank marks from having been retailed.




Thanks shuze!!! You're the best


----------



## Lovexmai

Can someone please authenticate these isabel marant sneakers for me? 

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ed-suede-trainers-isabel-marant-1594293.shtml

Your help would be MUCH appreciated.

Thanks,
Mia


----------



## devik

Lovexmai said:


> Can someone please authenticate these isabel marant sneakers for me?
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ed-suede-trainers-isabel-marant-1594293.shtml
> 
> Your help would be MUCH appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mia



There's really not enough / detailed enough photos available to authenticate from that link. Are you the buyer? You could wait till you receive them and take the needed pictures. Check out the discussion starting from here for guidance on what photos are needed:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/authenticate-those-shoes-32044-546.html#post28402837


----------



## Lovexmai

devik said:


> There's really not enough / detailed enough photos available to authenticate from that link. Are you the buyer? You could wait till you receive them and take the needed pictures. Check out the discussion starting from here for guidance on what photos are needed:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/authenticate-those-shoes-32044-546.html#post28402837


Thanks for your reply!

Yes I am the buyer and still waiting for them to arrive. When they do I shall take more photos.

Silly me for thinking you can check the authenticity from those pictures. :wondering

Mia


----------



## blackmillie01

Can anyone ID these boots? I bought them from TK Maxx and I can't figure out what the designer's name is?!

Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

blackmillie01 said:


> Can anyone ID these boots? I bought them from TK Maxx and I can't figure out what the designer's name is?!
> 
> Thanks!


Can you post full sized pictures? I don't think anyone can see anything in these tiny images.


----------



## devik

BeenBurned said:


> Can you post full sized pictures? I don't think anyone can see anything in these tiny images.
> 
> s4.postimg.org/apm4fwmyh/Full_Size_Render.jpg s12.postimg.org/nwdz38em1/IMG_6068.jpg



Already got it in the "ID these" thread.


----------



## zinzaz

Please help me authenticate these Valentino sneakers guys~ Appreciate your helps in advance.

Item Name: PSYCHEDELIC CAMOUFLAGE ROCKRUNNER
Link: None (I have no links since I got these from a second hand shop)
Photos: I took these photo myself. Feel free to ask for more pics.


----------



## shuze

zinzaz said:


> Please help me authenticate these Valentino sneakers guys~ Appreciate your helps in advance.
> 
> Item Name: PSYCHEDELIC CAMOUFLAGE ROCKRUNNER
> Link: None (I have no links since I got these from a second hand shop)
> Photos: I took these photo myself. Feel free to ask for more pics.


I hope someone can authenticate your Rockrunners as I really stay away from sneakers as much as I can although I will comment on some. These are tougher for me as although they are Italian (so I am more comfortable giving an opinion), they are textile lined which is difficult for me as I'm not trained in textile linings. On the other hand, Italian production, in theory, is Italian production although many here have commented on some Italian production of late. Show me clear close pictures of the interior finishing up at the topline, at the heel counter, and the insole and under the tongue. I cannot authenticate them but I will tell you if I see something obviously incorrect. Sorry, but I really should only be commenting on non athletically styled footwear.


----------



## shuze

If anyone here owns them your pictures are detailed enough for comparisons. I can't go by exteriors although those look good but I know that's the easy part to copy unless you have authentic right next to it which I don't.


----------



## devik

zinzaz said:


> Please help me authenticate these Valentino sneakers guys~ Appreciate your helps in advance.
> 
> Item Name: PSYCHEDELIC CAMOUFLAGE ROCKRUNNER
> Link: None (I have no links since I got these from a second hand shop)
> Photos: I took these photo myself. Feel free to ask for more pics.



I just have to say that WOW THAT'S A CRAZY SNEAKER! Rainbow, camo, Rockstuds - oh my!!


----------



## shuze

I'd actually love a pair!


----------



## travelluver

I was the high bidder on these shoes.  When I  looked inside the shoes, I saw the stamp "Made in Serbia" - seller  didn't specify where they were made and I do know Prada manufactures in  other countries - they are really cute and fit well, I don't mind if  they are made in Serbia as long as they are authentic!  Many thanks in  advance!

Link -  http://www.ebay.com/itm/495-PRADA-B...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Item - $495 Prada Beige Canvas Ankle Strap Wedge Heel

Seller - designertrendz247


----------



## shuze

travelluver said:


> I was the high bidder on these shoes.  When I  looked inside the shoes, I saw the stamp "Made in Serbia" - seller  didn't specify where they were made and I do know Prada manufactures in  other countries - they are really cute and fit well, I don't mind if  they are made in Serbia as long as they are authentic!  Many thanks in  advance!
> 
> Link -  http://www.ebay.com/itm/495-PRADA-B...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Item - $495 Prada Beige Canvas Ankle Strap Wedge Heel
> 
> Seller - designertrendz247


They look fine to me and Prada definitely manufactures in Serbia.


----------



## devik

travelluver said:


> I was the high bidder on these shoes.  When I  looked inside the shoes, I saw the stamp "Made in Serbia" - seller  didn't specify where they were made and I do know Prada manufactures in  other countries - they are really cute and fit well, I don't mind if  they are made in Serbia as long as they are authentic!  Many thanks in  advance!
> 
> Link -  http://www.ebay.com/itm/495-PRADA-B...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Item - $495 Prada Beige Canvas Ankle Strap Wedge Heel
> 
> Seller - designertrendz247





shuze said:


> They look fine to me and Prada definitely manufactures in Serbia.



In case anyone is interested, here's a couple threads on Prada items being made _not _in Italy: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/prada/omg-prada-made-in-india-what-next-africa-707270.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/prada/omg-my-new-prada-saffiano-wallet-made-in-802397.html


----------



## dylanrash

Hello, I've been a lurker but only decided to join now!

Can someone please authenticate these Saint Laurent sneakers for me? 

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/311350471032?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item: Saint Laurent Paris SLP Cobalt Blue Metallic Leather Sneakers High Top Shoes 37

Seller: balearic1

Thank you very much x


----------



## shuze

Just my opinion-there's only one picture that shows virtually no details and the seller does not take returns although they are a huge high feedback seller so the odds are that the shoes are authentic but I think I'd want to see the disclosed scuffs and the soles.


----------



## devik

shuze said:


> Just my opinion-*there's only one picture that shows virtually no details* and the seller does not take returns although they are a huge high feedback seller so the odds are that the shoes are authentic but I think I'd want to see the disclosed scuffs and the soles.



The listing actually has additional photos embedded within it (you have to scroll down quite a bit to see them). I think there's some type of eBay listing software that does it that way - which is pretty lame, IMO. You'd think that the seller would recognize the value of having a standard listing with the photos front and center like everyone else!

I don't know if the additional photos will help you or not though (I know that sneakers aren't your "thing"! )


----------



## dylanrash

shuze said:


> Just my opinion-there's only one picture that shows virtually no details and the seller does not take returns although they are a huge high feedback seller so the odds are that the shoes are authentic but I think I'd want to see the disclosed scuffs and the soles.





devik said:


> The listing actually has additional photos embedded within it (you have to scroll down quite a bit to see them). I think there's some type of eBay listing software that does it that way - which is pretty lame, IMO. You'd think that the seller would recognize the value of having a standard listing with the photos front and center like everyone else!
> 
> I don't know if the additional photos will help you or not though (I know that sneakers aren't your "thing"! )



Sorry, I didn't clarify that there are additional photos in the description part of the ebay listing. My bad 

Thanks devik for pointing that out 

Anyway, here are some photos from the listing: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/311350471032?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT






















Thanks very much for your time x


----------



## shuze

dylanrash said:


> Sorry, I didn't clarify that there are additional photos in the description part of the ebay listing. My bad
> 
> Thanks devik for pointing that out
> 
> Anyway, here are some photos from the listing: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/311350471032?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks very much for your time x


Thanks-Lame on my part too LOL. Totally missed those. The YSL's sneaks are authentic IMO. The reason that I don't like doing sneaks is that the construction is completely different from lasted dress shoes and the lining materials are rarely leather with the exception of the luxury labels. Regardless of what others think, I can usually tell when a shoe is made in Italy or France vs other countries so since that's part of what I use for authentication I'd rather not comment when "designer" shoes are made in Brazil, Portugal, etc. as the finishing just doesn't look the same to me. The only reason that I'll usually do Prada out of Asia or "where ever" these days is that I wear so much of the label personally that I feel pretty confident giving opinions although I still don't like the finishing (IMO) but I do like the comfort level. I just got too into them when they were still all Italian and didn't want to give up the sneakers and rubber ballets.


----------



## dylanrash

Thank you very much shuze! Much appreciated  x


----------



## calexandre

Hello authenticators! I would love to have your opinions on these Manolo BBs. There are some things that look different from my Manolos and their dustbags and boxes, but mine are several years old and I'm not an expert, so would greatly value the thoughts of you more experienced shoe shoppers!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Manolo-...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item3cf55a62c7


----------



## rdgldy

calexandre said:


> Hello authenticators! I would love to have your opinions on these Manolo BBs. There are some things that look different from my Manolos and their dustbags and boxes, but mine are several years old and I'm not an expert, so would greatly value the thoughts of you more experienced shoe shoppers!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Manolo-...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item3cf55a62c7



good


----------



## audreylita

calexandre said:


> Hello authenticators! I would love to have your opinions on these Manolo BBs. There are some things that look different from my Manolos and their dustbags and boxes, but mine are several years old and I'm not an expert, so would greatly value the thoughts of you more experienced shoe shoppers!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Manolo-...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item3cf55a62c7



I'm thrown by the fact that two different shoes are shown, you can see the different color innersoles.  Overall shoes appear authentic although I do question the use of photos.  Here is information on the seller on toolhaus:

http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=classic_luxury&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home


----------



## rdgldy

audreylita said:


> I'm thrown by the fact that two different shoes are shown, you can see the different color innersoles.  Overall shoes appear authentic although I do question the use of photos.  Here is information on the seller on toolhaus:
> 
> http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=classic_luxury&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home


sounds like the seller deals in defectives and seconds.  I saw the different photos too, but apparently they are selling a range of sizes-did see 35 and 39 1/2 in the pictures.  The seller did specify in the listing that different sizes had different innersoles.
All the comments mention defects, poor packaging, etc but nothing about inauthentic items.


----------



## audreylita

rdgldy said:


> sounds like the seller deals in defectives and seconds.  I saw the different photos too, but apparently they are selling a range of sizes-did see 35 and 39 1/2 in the pictures.  The seller did specify in the listing that different sizes had different innersoles.
> All the comments mention defects, poor packaging, etc but nothing about inauthentic items.



No seller is going to say they are selling replica anything.  I personally always check toolhaus to see possible issues.  Buyers can then make their own decision on whether to pursue purchasing an item.


----------



## rdgldy

audreylita said:


> No seller is going to say they are selling replica anything.  I personally always check toolhaus to see possible issues.  Buyers can then make their own decision on whether to pursue purchasing an item.



Think you misunderstood me-all the comments on toolhaus (which you linked)  from buyers, neglect to mention replica or fake, only poor quality, defects, poor packaging, etc.  I was not discussing what the seller was saying.

I absolutely agree that buyers need to make their own decisions regarding purchasing, based on a number of things.

I am only addressing authencity of shoes that were in question.


----------



## audreylita

rdgldy said:


> Think you misunderstood me-all the comments on toolhaus (which you linked)  from buyers, neglect to mention replica or fake, only poor quality, defects, poor packaging, etc.  I was not discussing what the seller was saying.
> 
> I absolutely agree that buyers need to make their own decisions regarding purchasing, based on a number of things.
> 
> I am only addressing authencity of shoes that were in question.



As a courtesy I choose to provide all information on a seller to anyone asking for information.  These threads are all about authenticity but the web has grown since this forum started so I personally provide all information available, especially when there could be potentially other issues in a purchase.  You will see this done in other threads here as well.


----------



## rdgldy

audreylita said:


> As a courtesy I choose to provide all information on a seller to anyone asking for information.  These threads are all about authenticity but the web has grown since this forum started so I personally provide all information available, especially when there could be potentially other issues in a purchase.  You will see this done in other threads here as well.




That  is a great service that you're doing!


----------



## devik

rdgldy said:


> Think you misunderstood me-all the comments on toolhaus (which you linked)  from buyers, neglect to mention replica or fake, only poor quality, defects, poor packaging, etc.  I was not discussing what the seller was saying.
> 
> I absolutely agree that buyers need to make their own decisions regarding purchasing, based on a number of things.
> 
> I am only addressing authencity of shoes that were in question.





audreylita said:


> As a courtesy I choose to provide all information on a seller to anyone asking for information.  These threads are all about authenticity but the web has grown since this forum started so I personally provide all information available, especially when there could be potentially other issues in a purchase.  You will see this done in other threads here as well.



I also think it's helpful to others to comment on other elements on a listing and I often appreciate it when I see people do so on the AT threads - so, thanks audreylita!! There's a lot of ways to get scammed and I've been educated tremendously with such posts!

rdgldy, just to clarify - were you pointing out that the buyer feedback on Toolhaus does not look like complaints about authenticity? So that may be a point in the seller's favor regarding these Manolos, all things considered?

My own experience is that sellers who play loose with selling fakes tend to have that reflected in their feedback - and sometimes high-volume sellers like this one collect a lot of negatives which aren't necessarily justified. It often requires reading between the lines! 

Anyway, thank you to you both for the contributions here.


----------



## karibet

Please help me with the following authentication..thank you


----------



## rdgldy

karibet said:


> Please help me with the following authentication..thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2988210
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2988211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2988212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2988213




good


----------



## karibet

Good?


----------



## karibet

Thank you..


----------



## karibet

Please help me authenticate this shoes.. Thank you


----------



## shuze

karibet said:


> Please help me authenticate this shoes.. Thank you


Can you post the other pictures? I can't blow them up.


----------



## chicbunbun

Dear experts, please help me authenticate these shoes. Thank you!!



Item Name: valentino ten cm high heel shoes, black

Item Number: 291458821993

Seller ID: shali1992

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/valentino-te...item43dc4caf69


----------



## BeenBurned

chicbunbun said:


> Dear experts, please help me authenticate these shoes. Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: valentino ten cm high heel shoes, black
> 
> Item Number: 291458821993
> 
> Seller ID: shali1992
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/valentino-te...item43dc4caf69


I can't help with authenticity but the link doesn't work. 

Here's the link to the listing:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/29145882199...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=291458821993&_rdc=1


----------



## chicbunbun

BeenBurned said:


> I can't help with authenticity but the link doesn't work.
> 
> Here's the link to the listing:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/29145882199...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=291458821993&_rdc=1



Thanks for catching that! I had no idea


----------



## shuze

chicbunbun said:


> Thanks for catching that! I had no idea


Thanks to BeenBurned for reposting. I cannot authenticate those shoes and IMO you may want to look for a pair that do not have an Asian metric size on the soling.


----------



## quackedup

chicbunbun said:


> Thanks for catching that! I had no idea



Fake.


----------



## devik

chicbunbun said:


> Dear experts, please help me authenticate these shoes. Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: valentino ten cm high heel shoes, black
> 
> Item Number: 291458821993
> 
> Seller ID: shali1992
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/valentino-te...item43dc4caf69





BeenBurned said:


> I can't help with authenticity but the link doesn't work.
> 
> Here's the link to the listing:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/29145882199...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=291458821993&_rdc=1





shuze said:


> Thanks to BeenBurned for reposting. I cannot authenticate those shoes and IMO you may want to look for a pair that do not have an Asian metric size on the soling.





quackedup said:


> Fake.



I agree that these shoes are suspicious but honestly I don't think anyone can declare for sure if they're fake or not based on the photos supplied in that listing. OP, you should request better pics from the seller (see a few posts starting here for what's needed) and re-post.


----------



## quackedup

devik said:


> I agree that these shoes are suspicious but honestly I don't think anyone can declare for sure if they're fake or not based on the photos supplied in that listing. OP, you should request better pics from the seller (see a few posts starting here for what's needed) and re-post.



why cant they be declared fake from the photos in the listing?
the seller is expecting to sell them for $420 from just the photos in the listing. 

these are very obviously fake. they dont even look like the real deal.


----------



## shuze

devik said:


> I agree that these shoes are suspicious but honestly I don't think anyone can declare for sure if they're fake or not based on the photos supplied in that listing. OP, you should request better pics from the seller (see a few posts starting here for what's needed) and re-post.


Devik-We can ABSOLUTELY make a call off the pictures in the listing as I and the other poster already did, I guess I was being too subtle. The shoes are not "suspicious". They are counterfeit. They have a synthetic sole and ASIAN sizing on the sole, wrong font, etc. Right off the top, the sizing must be Italian only even if made for the Asian market.


----------



## samfi

Hello, are they authentic? I couldnt find this model of boots in site. thanks


----------



## shuze

I don't see anything questionable. They look fine to me but you need to show the sole, insole and any interior stamping.


----------



## devik

quackedup said:


> why cant they be declared fake from the photos in the listing?
> the seller is expecting to sell them for $420 from just the photos in the listing.
> 
> these are very obviously fake. they dont even look like the real deal.



The photos on that listing were small, blurry, and lacking in detail. Yes there were signs that the item was counterfeit but a definitive opinion really could not be made from what was available. Price alone is also never a sign of authentic or not. I think anyone posting on an authentications thread has a real responsibility to be conservative and careful - especially since very very frequently there are quick accusations that an item is fake when it later turns out to be real. This can damage a seller's reputation and their business. 



shuze said:


> Thanks to BeenBurned for reposting. *I cannot  authenticate those shoes *and IMO you may want to look for a pair that do  not have an Asian metric size on the soling.





shuze said:


> *Devik-We can ABSOLUTELY make a call off the  pictures in the listing* as I and the other poster already did, I guess I  was being too subtle. The shoes are not "suspicious". They are  counterfeit. They have a synthetic sole and ASIAN sizing on the sole,  wrong font, etc. Right off the top, the sizing must be Italian only even  if made for the Asian market.



shuze, I'm sorry but you actually said "I cannot authenticate those shoes" - I'm not understanding how you went from that to "ABSOLUTELY" making a call?



shuze said:


> I don't see anything questionable. *They look fine to me but you need to show the sole, insole and any interior stamping*.



This. It's from a different auth request but as you just said, WE NEED TO SEE PROPER PICTURES TO BE SURE.

That's all I was saying in my response to chicbunbun.

It's moot at this point since that listing has been taken down (and again, I was agreeing that they looked suspicious) but I get concerned with definitive statements based on shaky evidence. That's all.


----------



## shuze

devik said:


> The photos on that listing were small, blurry, and lacking in detail. Yes there were signs that the item was counterfeit but a definitive opinion really could not be made from what was available. Price alone is also never a sign of authentic or not. I think anyone posting on an authentications thread has a real responsibility to be conservative and careful - especially since very very frequently there are quick accusations that an item is fake when it later turns out to be real. This can damage a seller's reputation and their business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shuze, I'm sorry but you actually said "I cannot authenticate those shoes" - I'm not understanding how you went from that to "ABSOLUTELY" making a call?
> 
> 
> 
> This. It's from a different auth request but as you just said, WE NEED TO SEE PROPER PICTURES TO BE SURE.
> 
> That's all I was saying in my response to chicbunbun.
> 
> It's moot at this point since that listing has been taken down (and again, I was agreeing that they looked suspicious) but I get concerned with definitive statements based on shaky evidence. That's all.


Devik-This is said with respect. I am pretty much expert on designer footwear and if my posts haven't shown that by now I guess there's not much more that I can say so feel free to ignore my posts but all i was trying to do was to avoid out and out blasting YES THOSE VALENTINOS WERE AN OBVIOUS NO BRAINER COUNTERFEIT. I guess someone did report them. NO other pics were needed. I clearly said that the poster should look for a pair WITHOUT Asian sizing on the sole which was clearly shown on a clearly synthetic sole. I stand by my post. My subtle response obviously didn't work for you and perhaps others but hopefully some did "get it". The shoes were a screaming fake and no other pictures were needed.


----------



## shuze

I will try in the future to be less subtle although I am not comfortable saying counterfeit which is why I said I could not authenticate them. I did not ask for more pictures. None were needed. Valentino doesn't use synthetic materials or Asian sizing and nothing was going to change that. I will remember to say IMO...


----------



## BeenBurned

shuze said:


> Devik-This is said with respect. I am pretty much expert on designer footwear and if my posts haven't shown that by now I guess there's not much more that I can say so feel free to ignore my posts but all i was trying to do was to avoid out and out blasting YES THOSE VALENTINOS WERE AN OBVIOUS NO BRAINER COUNTERFEIT. I guess someone did report them. NO other pics were needed. I clearly said that the poster should look for a pair WITHOUT Asian sizing on the sole which was clearly shown on a clearly synthetic sole. I stand by my post. My subtle response obviously didn't work for you and perhaps others but hopefully some did "get it". The shoes were a screaming fake and no other pictures were needed.


I hope I'm not out of place in responding. While I understand that I'm not part of the conversation around these Valentino fakes, I do a ton of authenticating in Coach and Dooney and lurk here to comment on brands and items that are posted with which I'm familiar. 

I also do a lot of posting on the ebay forum and in fact, there's a long and ongoing discussion on the ebay forum concerning the ATs (authenticate this) and improvements that can be made to those subforums. 

I've been around TPF long enough to suggest that on AT threads, if an item is an obvious fake, it needs to be posted as such in straightforward clear language. There are too many newbies, lurkers and even experienced posters that aren't familiar enough with the items themselves, the English language or posting styles of the authenticators to be able to read between the lines to "translate" the subtleties of what was said and/or reading between the lines.

(TBH, I wasn't sure from your post, Shuze whether you were sure of un-authenticity or not. In my own mind, the Asian sizing was a red flag but I was basing that on my own knowledge and not familiarity of the brand so I'm not skilled enough to have commented on that.)

Shuze (and Audreylita), I believe that both of you have proven yourselves to be knowledgeable of shoes and have also posted where your limitations are. So if you say "fake" or "authentic," the member can feel comfortable in trusting you.

I apologize for going slightly OT, but as an example of why I don't think saying _"I can't authenticate but suggest you buy a pair that doesn't have Asian sizing"_ as opposed to saying "those shoes are fake" is a result of something that we see a lot on ATs in my areas of expertise. 

With the proliferation of superfakes and legitimate irregularities sometimes seen on authentic items, I (and others) will sometimes authenticate an item with a comment along the lines of _"there are some red flags but not enough to prove it's fake. I suggest you find a listing that we can positively identify as genuine. But there's not enough information that the listing in question should be reported."_ Or _"the bag is authentic but has a commonly seen Coach "mistake" but we know it's authentic based on our knowledge of the item, factory and other information but* if *this is a purchase you are making for resale, we advise against buying it because it can be a problem waiting to happen."_

Thus your subtle implication that the shoes are fake was way to subtle to be recognized as an authentication. 

Understand I'm not criticizing your knowledge or personality and as someone who contributes countless hours to helping others here, I appreciate and am grateful for your help and knowledge. I just want to suggest why fakes should be called out as such, possibly getting them reported and removed and preventing a buyer from getting ripped off.


----------



## BeenBurned

shuze said:


> I will try in the future to be less subtle although I am not comfortable saying counterfeit which is why I said I could not authenticate them. I did not ask for more pictures. None were needed. Valentino doesn't use synthetic materials or Asian sizing and nothing was going to change that. I will remember to say IMO...


You posted this while I was typing my previous response but i want to comment.

If your discomfort is because you're concerned with being accused of libel, understand that something is libel (written lies) only if it's false - a lie. If you call a fake a fake, you aren't libeling a seller because it's the truth.


----------



## shuze

Thanks. Good to know and I will be less subtle in the future but also wanted to be more than clear that no other pictures were needed as the original shots clearly showed a counterfeit shoe.

When I need more pictures I always request them and did immediately repost when more pictures were requested by others as they were not needed.

It's not so much a question of libel as much as other issues that make me a bit gun shy on calls of counterfeit so I think I will just say that IMO the shoes were not made by blank...


----------



## shuze

And for the last time, I was responding to:

*I get concerned with definitive statements based on shaky evidence. That's all.*

There was NO SHAKEY EVIDENCE. I feel like I haven't gotten that point across.The shoes were counterfeit. Not "suspect", counterfeit.Yes, the pictures were awful but they were not awful enough to hide the incorrect stamping and font, Asian sizing and synthetic sole. My initial post was obviously way too cryptic and I won't do that again. Lesson learned-thanks to BeenBurned for pointing that out.  I mistakenly thought I was being subtle but obviously calling them fake. I was wrong in my assumption. Nothing in my decision making changed. If anything I just wanted to come on very strongly that I never guess at authenticity and if I need better pictures I ask for them. That is not to say that I am incapable of making an error. Anyone can make an error but there was no error made on those and the reason for easily being able to call them out was the use of synthetic materials and incorrect sizing and stamping. There are no exceptions that would ever allow the use of synthetic soling and Asian metric sizing on a pair of Rockstuds. No Exceptions.


----------



## alanboo

Hi,

I just bought these rick owens off Ebay and they don't come with box or dust bags, I was wondering if anyone could Authenticate them? I haven't received them so here are the photos from the listing... The things i'm concerned about are the sole has a hexagon shape and usually I think the sole has no hexagon and his signature near the end. Also the seam in the front, i've never seen them with that.

Thanks!


----------



## gordomom

Hi there - I purchased these Chanel shoes 2nd hand and would love to get an authenticity opinion please.  They appear to be from the Identification line, but the embossing on the bottom has worn off a bit. If you need additional photos, please let me know. These were taken by me of the actual shoes I received. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shuze

gordomom said:


> Hi there - I purchased these Chanel shoes 2nd hand and would love to get an authenticity opinion please.  They appear to be from the Identification line, but the embossing on the bottom has worn off a bit. If you need additional photos, please let me know. These were taken by me of the actual shoes I received.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 2996086
> View attachment 2996088
> View attachment 2996089
> View attachment 2996091
> View attachment 2996093
> View attachment 2996095
> View attachment 2996096
> View attachment 2996097


Definitely authentic.


----------



## shuze

alanboo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just bought these rick owens off Ebay and they don't come with box or dust bags, I was wondering if anyone could Authenticate them? I haven't received them so here are the photos from the listing... The things i'm concerned about are the sole has a hexagon shape and usually I think the sole has no hexagon and his signature near the end. Also the seam in the front, i've never seen them with that.
> 
> Thanks!


Sorry but I don't do Asian sneaks so wait for others.


----------



## gordomom

shuze said:


> Definitely authentic.



Thank you so much!! &#128157;


----------



## vogueangel

Hello!
I bought these Versace SS 2012 RTW Parme wedges today, I was wondering if someone can authenticate them? I started to wonder the low price after buying. The seller seems to have pretty good feedback though and she's selling other brand products too.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/33140557841...49&var=540584155808&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you!


----------



## jstefan

Hello all!

Today I noticed a pair of cool Chloe ballerinas doing on sale on eBay. On top of being pretty cute, they were being offered at a super low price of £30.
Unfortunately (or fortunately?), someone snapped them up before I got a chance but having looked around the net for what they were, I am now wondering whether they are fakes?

Any ideas?


----------



## alanboo

shuze said:


> Sorry but I don't do Asian sneaks so wait for others.



I believe Rick Owens are made in Italy, thanks for the reply though


----------



## christina92

Dear expert,

I just received these Manolo Hangs ordered online from Saks. They came with some scratches on the sole and the stamps on the soles looks off to me. Could you please help me authenticate them?

Thank you very much!

https://drive.google.com/folderview...JWN19YOGFCMGpWWjloTkEzUUFibjVMdEU&usp=sharing


----------



## shuze

alanboo said:


> I believe Rick Owens are made in Italy, thanks for the reply though


I could totally be wrong in which case I apologize and have never looked at that series but I thought those were part of the collaboration with Adidas and made by them. When you get them post pictures of all interior stamping, the insole etc. if I am wrong and they are made in Italy I would have expected them to be sole stamped too.


----------



## audreylita

christina92 said:


> Dear expert,
> 
> I just received these Manolo Hangs ordered online from Saks. They came with some scratches on the sole and the stamps on the soles looks off to me. Could you please help me authenticate them?
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> https://drive.google.com/folderview...JWN19YOGFCMGpWWjloTkEzUUFibjVMdEU&usp=sharing



You never need to question authenticity when you purchase from an authorized seller of Manolo's such as Saks Fifth Avenue.  I don't know what you mean by the soles looking off.  These are how Manolo Blahnik shoes look and yes the soles are soft leather so they do scratch quite easily.


----------



## christina92

audreylita said:


> You never need to question authenticity when you purchase from an authorized seller of Manolo's such as Saks Fifth Avenue.  I don't know what you mean by the soles looking off.  These are how Manolo Blahnik shoes look and yes the soles are soft leather so they do scratch quite easily.



some people buy shoes from department store like Saks and return the replica. These shoes are clearly not brand new when I received them. The stamps on the other pair of Hangisi I own comes in different font and the size is printed under the Manolo Blahnik logo.  I also noticed that the stamp said "hand 'mado' in Italy" instead of a clear stamp of "hand made in Italy".


----------



## shuze

christina92 said:


> some people buy shoes from department store like Saks and return the replica. These shoes are clearly not brand new when I received them. The stamps on the other pair of Hangisi I own comes in different font and the size is printed under the Manolo Blahnik logo.  I also noticed that the stamp said "hand 'mado' in Italy" instead of a clear stamp of "hand made in Italy".


Let's clear up a few things here. First of all, I've never met an online volunteer authenticator who knows MB better than Audreylita. Next, I consider myself pretty expert too and I second her that your shoes are authentic. 

As far as scratches go, as A said, they're made from soft leather and a couple of try ons will leave marks and you can expect differentiation in stamping. MB not only uses multiple factories but has also changed fonts and wording over the years so never compare to your others as you'll just confuse yourself if you are not well versed in luxury construction and materials. What you need to look for is a shoe that is in and out leather, beautifully seamed and finished at the topline, etc.

Next, switcharoos. That's pretty much an urban tale at this point. I can't give Audrey 100% that we should never question product from known luxury retailers as switches with replicas have occurred IN THE PAST but it's been years since I've heard of that actually happening. Once it was a known scam everyone I know got super serious about having returns checked so it's highly unlikely to happen today. I know of no recent instances but again, I think it's always a good idea to check and when you get a pair of shoes from anyone. A shoe that has not been tried on and still maintains the factory stuffing and tissue is definitely authentic from a luxury retailer.


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Item Name:Valentino Rockstud Thong Sandals Sizes 35-41
Item Number:151676751079
Seller ID:closeoutguide
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...079?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2350a38ce7
Pictures can be seen here:
http://www.yogile.com/ne2zjfph#41s
Comment: I was very hesitant to purchase due to the price and amount the seller had. But I took a leap of faith after checking their feedback and hoped for the best. Please let me know if this is indeed authentic or not. Thank you in advance! If you need more detailed pictures,I will happily take more!


----------



## shuze

vogueangel said:


> Hello!
> I bought these Versace SS 2012 RTW Parme wedges today, I was wondering if someone can authenticate them? I started to wonder the low price after buying. The seller seems to have pretty good feedback though and she's selling other brand products too.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/33140557841...49&var=540584155808&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you!


Please post clear pictures of the soles and any stamps, insole and stamps and interior finishing and seaming when you receive them. The pictures in the listing are insufficient for me but others may have opinions.


----------



## shuze

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Item Name:Valentino Rockstud Thong Sandals Sizes 35-41
> Item Number:151676751079
> Seller ID:closeoutguide
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...079?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2350a38ce7
> Pictures can be seen here:
> http://www.yogile.com/ne2zjfph#41s
> Comment: I was very hesitant to purchase due to the price and amount the seller had. But I took a leap of faith after checking their feedback and hoped for the best. Please let me know if this is indeed authentic or not. Thank you in advance! If you need more detailed pictures,I will happily take more!


Let's see what others say as I don't really authenticate molded footwear as a rule but I will say that the mold looks extremely clean and I see nothing questionable.


----------



## shuze

christina92 said:


> Dear expert,
> 
> I just received these Manolo Hangs ordered online from Saks. They came with some scratches on the sole and the stamps on the soles looks off to me. Could you please help me authenticate them?
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> https://drive.google.com/folderview...JWN19YOGFCMGpWWjloTkEzUUFibjVMdEU&usp=sharing


Forgot to add that IMO that mado is made but just exhibits a weak sole stamp strike which is nothing unusual.


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

shuze said:


> Let's see what others say as I don't really authenticate molded footwear as a rule but I will say that the mold looks extremely clean and I see nothing questionable.




Thank you so much for your help and honesty! Should I bump my post Monday,if no reply? Thank you so much again!


----------



## shuze

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Thank you so much for your help and honesty! Should I bump my post Monday,if no reply? Thank you so much again!


No prob and I'm happy to help. Yes, I would bump again after the weekend one more time. I know I don't backtrack pages when I haven't checked in for a few days and that may be true of others. Molded footwear is really tough to authenticate as IMO there isn't a whole lot of difference between rubber thrown into a mold in Italy vs. the same being done in Asia. It's not like you can compare quality of leather or stitching e,g. so all you can go on IMO is the crispness of the stamps and edges unless someone here owns a pair from the series for comparison.


----------



## devik

christina92 said:


> Dear expert,
> 
> I just received these Manolo Hangs ordered online from Saks. They came with some scratches on the sole and the stamps on the soles looks off to me. Could you please help me authenticate them?
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> https://drive.google.com/folderview...JWN19YOGFCMGpWWjloTkEzUUFibjVMdEU&usp=sharing





christina92 said:


> some people buy shoes from department store  like Saks and return the replica. These shoes are clearly not brand new  when I received them. The stamps on the other pair of Hangisi I own  comes in different font and the size is printed under the Manolo Blahnik  logo.  I also noticed that the stamp said "hand 'mado' in Italy"  instead of a clear stamp of "hand made in Italy".




ITA with Audreylita but since you bought them from Saks you can return them no problem. If you have any doubts about them then that seems like the best thing to do.


----------



## jesse831

can i get help authenticating these heels please and thank you


----------



## jesse831

how about this pair ?


----------



## audreylita

jesse831 said:


> how about this pair ?



Authentic and extremely vintage.  I haven't seen that sole stamp since the 80's.


----------



## shuze

Authentic


----------



## shuze

Agree and isn't that still an absolutely beautiful last? I love those.


----------



## jesse831

Thanks for the help and all the info to ts much appreciated


----------



## nia44

Hi could you please authenticate these valentino shoes for me? These were the photos the seller sent me. Thanks in advance!


----------



## byrdistheword

Can I get some help authenticating these Roger Vivier nude peep toe pumps? Much appreciated!!!! (The sole padding was added by the seller)


----------



## rdgldy

nia44 said:


> Hi could you please authenticate these valentino shoes for me? These were the photos the seller sent me. Thanks in advance!



Could you provide a picture of the soles?  I don't see anything questionable, but I would like to see the bottoms. Thanks.


----------



## byrdistheword

Could you also tell me what you think of these??? Sorry for the double request!!! Many many thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## shuze

Chanels look fine to me.


----------



## shuze

RV's look fine to me.


----------



## byrdistheword

shuze said:


> Chanels look fine to me.




Thanks! Someone snagged them. I should have just bought them. Ugh.


----------



## shuze

Pictures are dark and sole stamp is blurry so I'd like more pictures too but what I see looks fine.


----------



## shuze

Last comment from me was for the Rockstuds.


----------



## MonAmie

Can someone please help me authenticate these Miu Miu sneakers?


----------



## shuze

MonAmie said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate these Miu Miu sneakers?
> View attachment 3002039
> View attachment 3002040
> View attachment 3002041
> View attachment 3002043


Authentic Miu Miu sneaks.


----------



## MonAmie

shuze said:


> Authentic Miu Miu sneaks.




Thank you so much!!


----------



## andersob834

Can anyone authenticate these jimmy choo sandals? Bought second hand, one of the labels looks off (cant tell if its because of wear or just fake). Any help appreciated  thank you!


----------



## shuze

Choos are fine IMO.


----------



## madigan

Please authenticate these Lanvin! I have 2 pairs already and wanted a new black pair where the elastic wasn't as harsh... I just got these in the mail and I'm wondering if they're authentic or not. They're not as soft as my other pairs, the elastic is very weak (though comfortable, I did think it would be a little stronger), the heel is peeling off on the bottom, the glue seems to be less strong on the insole, there's a stitching snafu and the leather is very textured and thicker than my other pairs. They don't smell quite the same as my other two pairs, either, but these don't seem very worn and may have been stored differently than mine.

I'm not familiar with every kind of Lanvin flat so I'm not sure if that's just how these Ete ones are? I bought them from a very reliable consignment seller on ebay. I thought the stitching snafu, the leather thickness/texture and the heel peeling were odd (low quality glue?), but they are used, so I'm not sure. 

Advice and input are very much appreciated!!


----------



## Danaqt

I would appreciate any input in authenticating the Manolo Blahnik flats below. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MB-Manolo-B...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## ccake

Please authenticate these Isabel marant Betty sneakers! Are they real? Does the Betty sole usually have that star mark on it? The inside label says made in China. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 thank you!!


----------



## IrisCole

Could someone look at these Giuseppe Zanotti sandals for me?  I have this style from years ago, but my have a different insole.  Not sure if the different style of insole is because these are more newly made, or if they're fake.

Thank you so much!

Auction link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Giuseppe-Za...W-/161711966123?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Extra photo of box:


----------



## shuze

I own those too! They're authentic.


----------



## shuze

Re: GZ sandals! Authentic. Didn't realize my reply didn't quote your question.


----------



## rdgldy

madigan said:


> Please authenticate these Lanvin! I have 2 pairs already and wanted a new black pair where the elastic wasn't as harsh... I just got these in the mail and I'm wondering if they're authentic or not. They're not as soft as my other pairs, the elastic is very weak (though comfortable, I did think it would be a little stronger), the heel is peeling off on the bottom, the glue seems to be less strong on the insole, there's a stitching snafu and the leather is very textured and thicker than my other pairs. They don't smell quite the same as my other two pairs, either, but these don't seem very worn and may have been stored differently than mine.
> 
> I'm not familiar with every kind of Lanvin flat so I'm not sure if that's just how these Ete ones are? I bought them from a very reliable consignment seller on ebay. I thought the stitching snafu, the leather thickness/texture and the heel peeling were odd (low quality glue?), but they are used, so I'm not sure.
> 
> Advice and input are very much appreciated!!



Could you just post pictures of the shoes in question-the complete bottom, the inside, front and back view, side view.  Ete just means summer-I have about a dozen pair of these, my two black pair are different from each other as they are different leathers, but I'd like a clearer set of pictures of the ones you are questioning.  According to the tag, they are also 10 years old, so they could be different from your others, but I'd just like to be sure.


----------



## rdgldy

ccake said:


> Please authenticate these Isabel marant Betty sneakers! Are they real? Does the Betty sole usually have that star mark on it? The inside label says made in China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3004225
> View attachment 3004226
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!!




You will need to post some additional pictures of the actual sneakers, front, side, inside, etc.   Some of these sneakers were made in China, so that in itself does not mean unauthentic.


----------



## shuze

Danaqt said:


> I would appreciate any input in authenticating the Manolo Blahnik flats below.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MB-Manolo-B...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> View attachment 3003283
> View attachment 3003284
> View attachment 3003285


Re: MB's Please show the back interior of the shoe and a closeup of the heel stamp. Is the insole definitely leather? I cannot tell on my screen.


----------



## IrisCole

shuze said:


> I own those too! They're authentic.




Thank you so much!


----------



## Saguilar143

Hello!



May someone authenticate these YSL Tributes from eBay for me please?  I'm a total newbie and LOVE these! 



http://m.ebay.com/itm/181734651756?nav=SEARCH



And these too, please 
http://m.ebay.com/itm/321762977097?nav=SEARCH 



Many thanks in advance for helping me jumpstart a new addiction [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## shuze

Saguilar143 said:


> Hello!
> 
> 
> 
> May someone authenticate these YSL Tributes from eBay for me please?  I'm a total newbie and LOVE these!
> 
> 
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/181734651756?nav=SEARCH
> 
> 
> 
> And these too, please
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/321762977097?nav=SEARCH
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks in advance for helping me jumpstart a new addiction [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


On the YSL's

The first pair is a "You've got to be kidding". No clue on authenticity. No in focus pictures showing any detail.

The second (ankle strap) is authentic IMO. I'd like to see the sole stamping but I can see everything else and they look right to me. If you buy them post the sole stamp when you get them but again, IMO they're fine.


----------



## devik

Saguilar143 said:


> Hello!
> 
> 
> 
> May someone authenticate these YSL Tributes from eBay for me please?  I'm a total newbie and LOVE these!
> 
> 
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/181734651756?nav=SEARCH
> 
> 
> 
> And these too, please
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/321762977097?nav=SEARCH
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks in advance for helping me jumpstart a new addiction [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]






shuze said:


> On the YSL's
> 
> The first pair is a "You've got to be kidding". No clue on authenticity. No in focus pictures showing any detail.



And just for clarity, the "you've got to be kidding" is directed at the seller of the shoes on ebay because the pictures are so crappy, right?


----------



## shuze

devik said:


> And just for clarity, the "you've got to be kidding" is directed at the seller of the shoes on ebay because the pictures are so crappy, right?


Yes, the pictures are crappy. No idea if they are authentic or not and cannot imagine how anyone could possibly tell anything about the shoe or expect anyone else to know anything about the shoe.


----------



## shuze

shuze said:


> Yes, the pictures are crappy. No idea if they are authentic or not and cannot imagine how anyone could possibly tell anything about the shoe or expect anyone else to know anything about the shoe.


I tried to edit but couldn't. I really hate that word and it doesn't really convey exactly what I want to convey.For me, the pictures are useless. They give no further information about the shoe that isn't in the text and I can't give an opinion on authenticity off text alone. 

I've bought some great items off pictures like those that were listed by new sellers who really didn't know what they were doing. I don't see anything obviously wrong in that 3rd photo but I can't blow it up and no one here wants me guessing which I won't do anyway. I'm still going to make mistakes although I try by best not to.

And sadly, I've also bought some fakes off out of focus no detail photos. 

Buying that way is a gamble. I do it occasionally but many people won't. Have you asked the seller for more photos? If you can get an in focus picture of the sole stamp and a closeup on the side of the platform and one of the interior lining under the straps I should be able to tell. An closeup of the insole stamp is also good although I'd rather look at how the shoe is made. Is it still beautiful inside out?


----------



## jesse831

I'm asking about these sister just bought these


----------



## devik

jesse831 said:


> I'm asking about these sister just bought these



Hey jesse831 - there's a dedicated Authenticate These CL Shoes thread here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...read-1st-page-before-817623.html#post24585034


----------



## Danaqt

shuze said:


> Re: MB's Please show the back interior of the shoe and a closeup of the heel stamp. Is the insole definitely leather? I cannot tell on my screen.




I don't know if the insole is leather.


----------



## jesse831

devik said:


> Hey jesse831 - there's a dedicated Authenticate These CL Shoes thread here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...read-1st-page-before-817623.html#post24585034



Thank you


----------



## audreylita

Danaqt said:


> I don't know if the insole is leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3010598
> View attachment 3010599



Could you show a profile of the shoe please?


----------



## Saguilar143

Thanks Shuz and Devik!!  I totally agree.  I asked for pictures of the soles, but they are also aren't really good and the soles are worn down.  All of the other photos of the things posted are clear.  I'll wait to find the right pair of tributes for me.   Thanks for your input!  I so appreciate your time!!


----------



## Amachelle

Hi could any authenticate these Charlotte Olympia kitty flats.

Many thanks

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/261901379628?nav=SEARCH


----------



## devik

Amachelle said:


> Hi could any authenticate these Charlotte Olympia kitty flats.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/261901379628?nav=SEARCH



The kitty flats are authentic. (And cute!!  )


----------



## Amachelle

devik said:


> The kitty flats are authentic. (And cute!!  )



Thank you so much for your speedy reply 

I was 95% sure they were good but just needed that reassurance!!


----------



## devik

Saguilar143 said:


> Thanks Shuz and Devik!!  I totally agree.  I asked for pictures of the soles, but they are also aren't really good and the soles are worn down.  All of the other photos of the things posted are clear.  I'll wait to find the right pair of tributes for me.   Thanks for your input!  I so appreciate your time!!



Lots of Tributes on eBay - I bet you find the right ones easily! Good luck and have fun at Purse Forum!


----------



## ktkatx0

Hey ladies! Could someone authenticate these for me? I've searched for these online, & have found similar ones, but not these. Does anyone know the name of these? The woman who sold them to me said they were Raffia Tory Burch flats, but I just want to make sure! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Angi_e

Hi there can you authenticate these sandals please? 

Tory Burch Miller Ivory Leather Thong Flip Flop IVORY 104 Sandals

https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/tory-burch-ivory-104-sandals-3012154/?tref=closet


----------



## vogueangel

Asked earlier about the Parme wedges from Versace, they arrived on Wednesday... and they don't quite seem the quality I'd expect from shoes retailing $1,600 or even the $400 I paid for them.
There's no other stamps than Versace and the logo stamped (quite badly) on the insole, size is marked with a sticker on the sole. Were sent with a box and tags marked size 37,5 instead of 38. The metal plates on the heels are detached in the middle, I can put the cardboard tag through them. The "Versace" carved on top of the plates don't quite have the S aligned. The heels have a gap between the soles above the metal plates, I can put the paper tag about 1 cm in there. On the left shoe I can put the paper tag between the platform. Distressed suede, small pointing threads here and there inside and outside the straps, some glue (on the left shoe a bit on the mesh), there's one stud on the left shoe that has scuffed flat, the lower ankle strap is so loose it's pretty pointless. They also keep weird, plastic noise while walking which I think is because of the detached metal plates.
There's another pair of these sold on eBay by US seller, her shoes seem to have also the stamps done badly. Her tags and box and say PROCAL/2011/1148/3 on the right bottom corner and mine say PROCAL/2011/1147/2, I don't know if they should be the same though?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Versace-Par...319?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4adcc02317
Farfetch has some photos in other color, not sure if the stamps look much better.
http://www.farfetch.com/fr/shopping/women/versace-parme-sandal-item-10199127.aspx


----------



## shuze

ktkatx0 said:


> Hey ladies! Could someone authenticate these for me? I've searched for these online, & have found similar ones, but not these. Does anyone know the name of these? The woman who sold them to me said they were Raffia Tory Burch flats, but I just want to make sure! Thanks in advance!


Look OK to me but Brazil is not my area of expertise so wait for others.


----------



## shuze

Angi_e said:


> Hi there can you authenticate these sandals please?
> 
> Tory Burch Miller Ivory Leather Thong Flip Flop IVORY 104 Sandals
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/tory-burch-ivory-104-sandals-3012154/?tref=closet


Wait for others as I am not on Tradesy.


----------



## devik

ktkatx0 said:


> Hey ladies! Could someone authenticate these for me? I've searched for these online, & have found similar ones, but not these. Does anyone know the name of these? The woman who sold them to me said they were Raffia Tory Burch flats, but I just want to make sure! Thanks in advance!



I can't say for sure if those are authentic or not because the photos don't show the details, however that style of Tory ballet flat is called the Prescot (they're not made of Raffia, as far as I can tell).


----------



## shuze

My bad. Missed the raffia part-look like woven leather. What are they?


----------



## ktkatx0

devik said:


> I can't say for sure if those are authentic or not because the photos don't show the details, however that style of Tory ballet flat is called the Prescot (they're not made of Raffia, as far as I can tell).



Okay thanks! I don't know anything at all about Tory Burch products. The lighting wasn't very good in those photos. I'd like to find someone who could look at some more detailed photos & see if they know. I have no idea!


----------



## shuze

vogueangel said:


> Asked earlier about the Parme wedges from Versace, they arrived on Wednesday... and they don't quite seem the quality I'd expect from shoes retailing $1,600 or even the $400 I paid for them.
> There's no other stamps than Versace and the logo stamped (quite badly) on the insole, size is marked with a sticker on the sole. Were sent with a box and tags marked size 37,5 instead of 38. The metal plates on the heels are detached in the middle, I can put the cardboard tag through them. The "Versace" carved on top of the plates don't quite have the S aligned. The heels have a gap between the soles above the metal plates, I can put the paper tag about 1 cm in there. On the left shoe I can put the paper tag between the platform. Distressed suede, small pointing threads here and there inside and outside the straps, some glue (on the left shoe a bit on the mesh), there's one stud on the left shoe that has scuffed flat, the lower ankle strap is so loose it's pretty pointless. They also keep weird, plastic noise while walking which I think is because of the detached metal plates.
> There's another pair of these sold on eBay by US seller, her shoes seem to have also the stamps done badly. Her tags and box and say PROCAL/2011/1148/3 on the right bottom corner and mine say PROCAL/2011/1147/2, I don't know if they should be the same though?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Versace-Par...319?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4adcc02317
> Farfetch has some photos in other color, not sure if the stamps look much better.
> http://www.farfetch.com/fr/shopping/women/versace-parme-sandal-item-10199127.aspx


Check your messages as my last one doesn't seem to have gone through although I messaged you when you first posted.


----------



## devik

shuze said:


> Check your messages as my last one doesn't seem to have gone through although I messaged you when you first posted.



PM is not enabled for vogueangel's account yet.


----------



## shuze

devik said:


> PM is not enabled for vogueangel's account yet.


That explains why she didn't get back to me.


----------



## Saguilar143

Hi ladies!!  

May you help authenticate these Tributes for me?!   I'm looking to buy a pair to wear to wear in Vegas.  

For those who own a pair....do you love them?  How comfy are they?  

http://shop-hers.com/products/13639...paign=PLA_US&gclid=CJ6799-o6sUCFYKVfgod0KMA0A 

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## shuze

IMO authentic.


----------



## shuze

Do note that those Tribs have added rubber soles which I personally think is a plus for walking outside but you have to pay attention on carpeting as they can grab.


----------



## Saguilar143

Thanks Shuze!!!  Agreed, the rubber sole does seem like a huge plus.


----------



## vogueangel

shuze said:


> That explains why she didn't get back to me.



Got your second message, though I can't see again. But yeah, though the same as you did - counterfeit. I'll open a "item not as described" case on eBay and hope they won't be asking me to pay for written authentication, I don't really want to spend a penny for those shoes.


----------



## BeenBurned

vogueangel said:


> Asked earlier about the Parme wedges from Versace, they arrived on Wednesday... and they don't quite seem the quality I'd expect from shoes retailing $1,600 or even the $400 I paid for them.
> There's no other stamps than Versace and the logo stamped (quite badly) on the insole, size is marked with a sticker on the sole. Were sent with a box and tags marked size 37,5 instead of 38. The metal plates on the heels are detached in the middle, I can put the cardboard tag through them. The "Versace" carved on top of the plates don't quite have the S aligned. The heels have a gap between the soles above the metal plates, I can put the paper tag about 1 cm in there. On the left shoe I can put the paper tag between the platform. Distressed suede, small pointing threads here and there inside and outside the straps, some glue (on the left shoe a bit on the mesh), there's one stud on the left shoe that has scuffed flat, the lower ankle strap is so loose it's pretty pointless. They also keep weird, plastic noise while walking which I think is because of the detached metal plates.
> There's another pair of these sold on eBay by US seller, her shoes seem to have also the stamps done badly. Her tags and box and say PROCAL/2011/1148/3 on the right bottom corner and mine say PROCAL/2011/1147/2, I don't know if they should be the same though?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Versace-Par...319?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4adcc02317
> Farfetch has some photos in other color, not sure if the stamps look much better.
> http://www.farfetch.com/fr/shopping/women/versace-parme-sandal-item-10199127.aspx





vogueangel said:


> Got your second message, though I can't see again. But yeah, though the same as you did - counterfeit. I'll open a "item not as described" case on eBay and hope they won't be asking me to pay for written authentication, I don't really want to spend a penny for those shoes.


Did you contact the seller? Were they purchased from ebay? 

A lot of sellers, whether they know they sold a fake or not will accept a return and refund in order to avoid disputes. 

Tell her that they're fake, illegal to resell and that you want a full refund. If she wants them back, she should also reimburse return shipping since you shouldn't be out any money for fakes. 

If she declines to make you whole, then you can file a dispute AND leave appropriate feedback! (Appropriate feedback probably wouldn't hurt anyway in case she has more fakes to peddle.)


----------



## vogueangel

BeenBurned said:


> Did you contact the seller? Were they purchased from ebay?
> 
> A lot of sellers, whether they know they sold a fake or not will accept a return and refund in order to avoid disputes.
> 
> Tell her that they're fake, illegal to resell and that you want a full refund. If she wants them back, she should also reimburse return shipping since you shouldn't be out any money for fakes.
> 
> If she declines to make you whole, then you can file a dispute AND leave appropriate feedback! (Appropriate feedback probably wouldn't hurt anyway in case she has more fakes to peddle.)



I haven't contact her after I received them. These are the ones I bought:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/33140557841...49&var=540584155808&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
The seller claims all her items "guaranteed 100% authentic" and she doesn't accept returns. She'll probably deny that they're counterfeit and I'll have to open a case.
eBay also has this rule that counterfeits should not be sent back to the seller but instead disposed, I had this case with one counterfeit dress. But it was less than $100 and these were $400 so they would probably ask me to pay for written authentication before refunding as the seller has pretty good feedback too.
And yes, she has a lot brand (or now most likely counterfeit) products for sale for cheap prices. Versace, Alexander McQueen, Dolce & Gabbana, Gucci... She seems to have 1 negative feedback for counterfeit which she has answered "This is fraud! Requires money, does not send the item back! This 100% authentic!" so she's probably not willing to work this out.


----------



## BeenBurned

vogueangel said:


> I haven't contact her after I received them. These are the ones I bought:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/33140557841...49&var=540584155808&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> The seller claims all her items "guaranteed 100% authentic" and she doesn't accept returns. She'll probably deny that they're counterfeit and I'll have to open a case.
> eBay also has this rule that counterfeits should not be sent back to the seller but instead disposed, I had this case with one counterfeit dress. But it was less than $100 and these were $400 so they would probably ask me to pay for written authentication before refunding as the seller has pretty good feedback too.
> And yes, she has a lot brand (or now most likely counterfeit) products for sale for cheap prices. Versace, Alexander McQueen, Dolce & Gabbana, Gucci... She seems to have 1 negative feedback for counterfeit which she has answered "This is fraud! Requires money, does not send the item back! This 100% authentic!" so she's probably not willing to work this out.


Most habitual fake-sellers "guarantee" their items as authentic. It doesn't mean that they are, and in fact, the "fake" accusations against the seller, kvi1941 go back years.
http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=kvi1941&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home

A no return policy will only be upheld in cases where SNAD is filed and the item is proven (by the seller) no to be SNAD. A counterfeit item is illegal and her "no return" policy goes out the window. 

As for not having to return the fake, that's not a rule and has been very inconsistent. Persoanlly, I'm not comfortable with ebay and/or paypal deciding that a buyer should destroy an alleged fake item because there have been cases where authentic items are deemed fake, buyers KNOW they're authentic but are told to destroy the "fake" and get a refund. They end up with the item and the money and the seller is out everything.

OTOH, sellers who mistakenly list a fake (even though it's not supposed to happen had they confirmed authenticity before listing) often tell buyers to destroy the item and issue a refund anyway. That (IMO) is smart since the item is illegal to resell and either party paying for return shipping is a waste of money.

In the case of  kvi1941, she already has 2 negs within the last year, one of which is for a fake and many other negs. Your neg coupled with the dispute just might be enough to put her out of business.


----------



## devik

vogueangel said:


> I haven't contact her after I received them. These are the ones I bought:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331405578416?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&var=540584155808&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> The seller claims all her items "guaranteed 100% authentic" and she doesn't accept returns. She'll probably deny that they're counterfeit and I'll have to open a case.
> eBay also has this rule that counterfeits should not be sent back to the seller but instead disposed, I had this case with one counterfeit dress. But it was less than $100 and these were $400 so they would probably ask me to pay for written authentication before refunding as the seller has pretty good feedback too.
> And yes, she has a lot brand (or now most likely counterfeit) products for sale for cheap prices. Versace, Alexander McQueen, Dolce & Gabbana, Gucci... She seems to have 1 negative feedback for counterfeit which she has answered "This is fraud! Requires money, does not send the item back! This 100% authentic!" so she's probably not willing to work this out.



I'm certainly no expert in most of these designers and I am *not* defending a seller who sells fakes - BUT:

1. Just because someone sells one fake doesn't mean that everything they sell is fake. I'm seeing plenty of items from this seller that look authentic to me. 

2. Do we KNOW that these Versace are fake? I agree that the construction is AWFUL but I've also seen quite the deterioration in quality from this designer recently. This is a crazy-complicated shoe for a counterfeiter to try and replicate. Wouldn't they go for easier shoes to copy? OTOH, I still have not seen this particular shoe from a legitimate source. Is this design even Versace at all? I sort of wonder if it's just some fancy platform shoe that the counterfeit maker put the Versace logo on. (Yes I admit that I'm saying both here - might be fake, might not be - but that's the point, I am not certain any of us KNOW do we?)

Regardless, OP those shoes are pathetic and I am not saying you should keep them. I just get nervous when all of us decide too easily if something is fake or not...  and yes I'm prepared to get lots of heated reactions once again. 

Does anyone own the shoes in question?  Has anyone seen them on a legit retailer's site before? If so then I take it all back!!!! I am not saying I know either way - the quality of those pictured is horrid indeed so I hope to G. that they're not real since that to me is like the end of the world. 


EDITED TO ADD: Oh yeah, I forgot that these were on Farfetch - I believe FF always has auth but I don't know?

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/versace-parme-sandal-item-10199127.aspx

I guess the main reason I'm voicing concern about accusations is BeenBurned's statement that this seller could be banned from eBay with one more claim of fakes. If she is selling fakes then she deserves that!! Again, not defending her. Some of her items are also commonly faked (a few Prada bags) but there's many in the assortment that I honestly doubt are counterfeit. 

Just sayin'.


----------



## vogueangel

BeenBurned said:


> Most habitual fake-sellers "guarantee" their items as authentic. It doesn't mean that they are, and in fact, the "fake" accusations against the seller, kvi1941 go back years.
> http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=kvi1941&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home
> 
> A no return policy will only be upheld in cases where SNAD is filed and the item is proven (by the seller) no to be SNAD. A counterfeit item is illegal and her "no return" policy goes out the window.
> 
> As for not having to return the fake, that's not a rule and has been very inconsistent. Persoanlly, I'm not comfortable with ebay and/or paypal deciding that a buyer should destroy an alleged fake item because there have been cases where authentic items are deemed fake, buyers KNOW they're authentic but are told to destroy the "fake" and get a refund. They end up with the item and the money and the seller is out everything.
> 
> OTOH, sellers who mistakenly list a fake (even though it's not supposed to happen had they confirmed authenticity before listing) often tell buyers to destroy the item and issue a refund anyway. That (IMO) is smart since the item is illegal to resell and either party paying for return shipping is a waste of money.
> 
> In the case of  kvi1941, she already has 2 negs within the last year, one of which is for a fake and many other negs. Your neg coupled with the dispute just might be enough to put her out of business.



I opened a "not as described" case against her, mentioned asking about the shoes here and that they're counterfeit and asked for full refund... Her answer was

"Hello,
this 10000000000000% authentic item, i sell only authentic items,
please go to any official store Versace and you confirm that the shoes authentic !!!! Please Check and close the dispute in ebay! It's not fair!
Many thanks."

As I guessed she's not very cooperative. Should I ask for proof of authenticity? Pretty sure she doesn't have any though. Should just believe they're authentic because she says so, pfffft. Didn't add any photos to case yet but maybe I should so eBay can see how off they look.

//EDIT: Chatted a bit more with her. She's asking me to go to a Versace store to authenticate them, we don't have any in Finland so it's a bit hard to go and ask about them. She told me she bought them from Versace store in Kiev and has a receipt, I asked why she didn't send it with the shoes or at least take a photo for me, she answered

"because of the custom! You would have to pay the customs duty! Do not worry! This is a authentic shoe! Please check my other items and you'll see I have all the only original! Please cancel dispute. "

"1.i have real pictures, please look listing.
2.i have receipt.
3.this 100% authentic , this 100% leather
Please send me pictures to my email"

Still no photo of the receipt. Mentioned the insole looking synthetic and not smelling like leather so that's why she's mentioning the leather. She finally answered to the case itself instead of private messages, going to add photos to the case asap when it's working. Now she also sent me a message asking if I'd like $50 refund and I asked her again for photo of the receipt.


----------



## shuze

Bring them to your local shoemaker to see if the linings are leather. If they are synthetic they cannot be genuine. If they are leather then you should get them professionally authenticated as I agree that the stamping and pattern cutting are not clean and the suede looks rough.. The seller's listings look fine to me. I don't know if Versace footwear has downgraded. The acrylic block heels and wedges that I have seen still have a leather sole and a heat embossed stamp on the heel but the ones on Farfetch do not either and look the same as yours. 

The shoe can certainly be faked. The acrylic wedge is just a mold and the upper is all done by computer. There's not much that can't be faked these days but as a general rule the cutouts on luxury footwear should be very clean from the backside and the stitching should be even and symmetrical.


----------



## shuze

As far as toolhaus goes none of us know if the accusation of fake was true or not so you cannot go by that. Her listings look fine but anyone can make a mistake. Again, have the linings checked out.


----------



## shuze

Again, if any part of the insole or lining under the straps is synthetic then they cannot be genuine but if they are all leather I guess they could have been contracted at a factory that does not do what I consider luxury quality work. All the Versace footwear that I have seen is really beautifully constructed.


----------



## JetSetGo!

devik said:


> I'm certainly no expert in most of these designers and I am *not* defending a seller who sells fakes - BUT:
> 
> 1. Just because someone sells one fake doesn't mean that everything they sell is fake. I'm seeing plenty of items from this seller that look authentic to me.
> 
> 2. Do we KNOW that these Versace are fake? I agree that the construction is AWFUL but I've also seen quite the deterioration in quality from this designer recently. This is a crazy-complicated shoe for a counterfeiter to try and replicate. Wouldn't they go for easier shoes to copy? OTOH, I still have not seen this particular shoe from a legitimate source. Is this design even Versace at all? I sort of wonder if it's just some fancy platform shoe that the counterfeit maker put the Versace logo on. (Yes I admit that I'm saying both here - might be fake, might not be - but that's the point, I am not certain any of us KNOW do we?)
> 
> Regardless, OP those shoes are pathetic and I am not saying you should keep them. I just get nervous when all of us decide too easily if something is fake or not...  and yes I'm prepared to get lots of heated reactions once again.
> 
> Does anyone own the shoes in question?  Has anyone seen them on a legit retailer's site before? If so then I take it all back!!!! I am not saying I know either way - the quality of those pictured is horrid indeed so I hope to G. that they're not real since that to me is like the end of the world.
> 
> 
> EDITED TO ADD: Oh yeah, I forgot that these were on Farfetch - I believe FF always has auth but I don't know?
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/versace-parme-sandal-item-10199127.aspx
> 
> I guess the main reason I'm voicing concern about accusations is BeenBurned's statement that this seller could be banned from eBay with one more claim of fakes. If she is selling fakes then she deserves that!! Again, not defending her. Some of her items are also commonly faked (a few Prada bags) but there's many in the assortment that I honestly doubt are counterfeit.
> 
> Just sayin'.



Far Fetch is a reputable site and I have never encountered issues with fakes from here. 




vogueangel said:


> I haven't contact her after I received them. These are the ones I bought:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/33140557841...49&var=540584155808&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> The seller claims all her items "guaranteed 100% authentic" and she doesn't accept returns. She'll probably deny that they're counterfeit and I'll have to open a case.
> eBay also has this rule that counterfeits should not be sent back to the seller but instead disposed, I had this case with one counterfeit dress. But it was less than $100 and these were $400 so they would probably ask me to pay for written authentication before refunding as the seller has pretty good feedback too.
> And yes, she has a lot brand (or now most likely counterfeit) products for sale for cheap prices. Versace, Alexander McQueen, Dolce & Gabbana, Gucci... She seems to have 1 negative feedback for counterfeit which she has answered "This is fraud! Requires money, does not send the item back! This 100% authentic!" so she's probably not willing to work this out.



The shoes in question look completely authentic to me, and this seller raises no red flags. They may have been wrongly accused of a fake in the past as many buyers don't understand how to determine authenticity. We see it all the time on tPF.  

If you still want advice on to take this issue on or any other with the seller, please use our eBay from for discussing that. 
Let's keep this thread on topic. Thanks!


----------



## shuze

And I also agree that FF is a reputable site which is why I pointed out that those were on the same block as the OP's. Really OP, a quick trip to a local shoemaker will give you a lot of information. I personally have never seen a counterfeit that was lined in leather.


----------



## dylanrash

Hello,

Just wondering if anyone is familiar with Thom Browne shoes here?


----------



## shuze

dylanrash said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone is familiar with Thom Browne shoes here?


I've certainly looked at product though not in a long time. What's your question?


----------



## dylanrash

shuze said:


> I've certainly looked at product though not in a long time. What's your question?



Found a pair on ebay which interests me.

Seller: jacki280690
Item: Thom Browne Womens Brogues Shoes Patent Leather Uk5
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321770520342?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I have doubts over their authenticity. I'm not familiar with the brand but upon googling, I found out they are made in England.
However, from the photo in the ebay listing, the stamping was Made in Italy.
The sole also looks different, compared to the stock photo I found on google.

Thoughts, Shuze?

Thanks x


----------



## shuze

dylanrash said:


> Found a pair on ebay which interests me.
> 
> Seller: jacki280690
> Item: Thom Browne Womens Brogues Shoes Patent Leather Uk5
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321770520342?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I have doubts over their authenticity. I'm not familiar with the brand but upon googling, I found out they are made in England.
> However, from the photo in the ebay listing, the stamping was Made in Italy.
> The sole also looks different, compared to the stock photo I found on google.
> 
> Thoughts, Shuze?
> 
> Thanks x


I don't know the specific shoes although I know the label and highly doubt that the brand is counterfeited as it's pretty esoteric and counterfeiting is all about volume. The company is UK based and initially did all manufacturing there but as their business has expanded they have started outsourcing and private labeling for their stores and the shoes in question are from the NY store. I know that all their clogs are Swedish so no surprise to me that they are also carrying Italian product. IMO they are authentic.


----------



## JetSetGo!

dylanrash said:


> Found a pair on ebay which interests me.
> 
> Seller: jacki280690
> Item: Thom Browne Womens Brogues Shoes Patent Leather Uk5
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321770520342?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I have doubts over their authenticity. I'm not familiar with the brand but upon googling, I found out they are made in England.
> However, from the photo in the ebay listing, the stamping was Made in Italy.
> The sole also looks different, compared to the stock photo I found on google.
> 
> Thoughts, Shuze?
> 
> Thanks x





shuze said:


> I don't know the specific shoes although I know the label and highly doubt that the brand is counterfeited as it's pretty esoteric and counterfeiting is all about volume. The company is UK based and initially did all manufacturing there but as their business has expanded they have started outsourcing and private labeling for their stores and the shoes in question are from the NY store. I know that all their clogs are Swedish so no surprise to me that they are also carrying Italian product. IMO they are authentic.




Not that you need my opinion as Shuze is very knowledgable, but I agree. I don't see counterfeiters being able to match the details shown here for this brand.


----------



## shuze

JetSetGo! said:


> Not that you need my opinion as Shuze is very knowledgable, but I agree. I don't see counterfeiters being able to match the details shown here for this brand.


JetSetGo-I think we need as many educated opinions as we can get (in general) around here. There seem to be very few of us that have the knowledge and the time to give to others so please do continue to chime in!


----------



## JetSetGo!

shuze said:


> JetSetGo-I think we need as many educated opinions as we can get (in general) around here. There seem to be very few of us that have the knowledge and the time to give to others so please do continue to chime in!



Thanks, I definitely don't want to step on anyone's shoes, I mean toes!


----------



## shuze

Lol


----------



## vogueangel

Here again, about the Versace wedges again. The seller finally sent me a photo of the receipt... Looks like something I could just print myself at home. She told me earlier that she bought them from Versace store in Kiev, 8/16, Grushevskogo Street but I can't really tell it from her receipt. Actually, I can't tell anything from it. And does Versace store there sell other brands too...?

//EDIT: And the receipt is from 2014? The shoes were from S/S 2012, would they still be in store 2 years later?


----------



## dylanrash

JetSetGo! said:


> Not that you need my opinion as Shuze is very knowledgable, but I agree. I don't see counterfeiters being able to match the details shown here for this brand.



Thank you x


----------



## JetSetGo!

vogueangel said:


> Here again, about the Versace wedges again. The seller finally sent me a photo of the receipt... Looks like something I could just print myself at home. She told me earlier that she bought them from Versace store in Kiev, 8/16, Grushevskogo Street but I can't really tell it from her receipt. Actually, I can't tell anything from it. And does Versace store there sell other brands too...?
> 
> //EDIT: And the receipt is from 2014? The shoes were from S/S 2012, would they still be in store 2 years later?




You really need to go by the shoes themselves, and they look fine.


----------



## devik

vogueangel said:


> Here again, about the Versace wedges again. The seller finally sent me a photo of the receipt... Looks like something I could just print myself at home. She told me earlier that she bought them from Versace store in Kiev, 8/16, Grushevskogo Street but I can't really tell it from her receipt. Actually, I can't tell anything from it. And does Versace store there sell other brands too...?
> 
> //EDIT: And the receipt is from 2014? The shoes were from S/S 2012, would they still be in store 2 years later?



As JetSetGo said, you need to go by the shoes, since anybody can fake the accessories like receipts or dustbags - and if your seller was trying to pull a fast one on you, wouldn't she have done just that? Like, gotten a fake receipt from Selfridges or Harrods or something? 

I'm honestly not surprised to see that style of receipt coming from the Ukraine (Eastern European countries operate differently still). My guess is that all those shoes are off-season and she bought them from some type of liquidator or secondary market. That's why she got them last year and they're SS12. These brands are IME not commonly faked so it's another reason why I think you have authentic shoes that are just poorly manufactured.


----------



## shuze

Here's the gist of the note I sent:

Yes, odd that a shoe is at retail for 2 years but it has happened. Most high end retailers either reduce the heck out of footwear to clear it, send it to their outlet or job it out, Luxury retailers as a rule do not want past season product on the floors although there are exceptions. I recently bought a luxury ballet at the designer's outlet and although the sizes were very broken they were still on the floor at retail for $200 more at what many consider the finest USA luxury retailer and they were 1 1/2 years old. I didn't expect to still see them at retail but there they were and still out on display.

 I know nothing about the shoe business in Kiev but do know that the receipt address is Sanahunt which is the largest luxury retailer there and has boutiques within boutiques including all the ones on the receipt. That's why a liquidator (jobber) theory doesn't make any sense. The receipt is that of a luxury retailer, not an outlet or other off price company.

I realize that this doesn't help much and I'm sorry. I'm really pretty surprised at the quality if they are genuine but that's just my opinion and I don't have the shoe in hand which IMO can be very different than looking at pictures. Did want to add that the seller's fb is good and her other listings look fine to me.


----------



## dylanrash

Hi, can anyone authenticate a pair of Prada slip ons for me?

Item:Net A Porter Sold Out! Army Print Loafers Millitary Camo Print Calf Hair Sneaker
Seller: midesmushroom
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171810615972?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Additional photos provided by the seller:






















ps. Is it true that Prada slips on run one size larger?

Thank you very much in advance x


----------



## shuze

dylanrash said:


> Hi, can anyone authenticate a pair of Prada slip ons for me?
> 
> Item:Net A Porter Sold Out! Army Print Loafers Millitary Camo Print Calf Hair Sneaker
> Seller: midesmushroom
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171810615972?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Additional photos provided by the seller:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps. Is it true that Prada slips on run one size larger?
> 
> Thank you very much in advance x


The Pradas are authentic. My opinion is that Prada is the only Italian house (in the luxury market that I'm familiar with) who runs true to full depending on the volume of your foot. For almost all Italian sizing my opinion is that footwear should be bought 1/2 size up from what you consider your true size. If you're a US 8 you'd probably wear a 38.5 in most brands but in Prada you can usually go true to size so a US 8 would probably fit a 38. No way would I suggest going a full size down from what you consider your true size. I don't own any Asian red line footwear and think those new ones are Asian (but you can check the stamping inside) but I do own at least a half dozen pair of Italian Prada red lines and they are all "my US size". My Asian Prada ballets are all my US size but my open weave Italian ballets ran huge IMO and fit me a full size down from my US size. Hope I didn't confuse you more but I wear a lot of that label. 

If someone here owns those hopefully they'll comment but I'd suggest buying them true to size and certainly no more than 1/2 size down i.e. a US 8 might possibly wear a 37.5 but probably a 38.

Their mens shoes are a different story as they're UK sizing so they do run a full size big compared to US sizing. My husband wears a US 11-11.5 and he wears a 10-10.5 in Prada.


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

shuze said:


> No prob and I'm happy to help. Yes, I would bump again after the weekend one more time. I know I don't backtrack pages when I haven't checked in for a few days and that may be true of others. Molded footwear is really tough to authenticate as IMO there isn't a whole lot of difference between rubber thrown into a mold in Italy vs. the same being done in Asia. It's not like you can compare quality of leather or stitching e,g. so all you can go on IMO is the crispness of the stamps and edges unless someone here owns a pair from the series for comparison.




Just bumping this for help


----------



## shuze

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Just bumping this for help


Sorry, don't know what shoe you're asking about as I don't backtrack pages. You may want to repost for others.


----------



## BeenBurned

shuze said:


> Sorry, don't know what shoe you're asking about as I don't backtrack pages. You may want to repost for others.


If you click the post in each quoted post, it'll go back to the one that was quoted:
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/authenticate-those-shoes-32044-551.html#post28558373


----------



## shuze

Ah the rockstud jellies. Thanks. No clue. Rubber is rubber to me and I don't own them for comparison. Someone here must but the seller clearly states that the studs are prone to falling off...


----------



## shuze

My opinion is that you should consider (regardless of authenticity) that there are postings on the internet that the studs come off the jellies. Wait for those that own them.


----------



## devik

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Item Name:Valentino Rockstud Thong Sandals Sizes 35-41
> Item Number:151676751079
> Seller ID:closeoutguide
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...079?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2350a38ce7
> Pictures can be seen here:
> http://www.yogile.com/ne2zjfph#41s
> Comment: I was very hesitant to purchase due to the price and amount the seller had. But I took a leap of faith after checking their feedback and hoped for the best. Please let me know if this is indeed authentic or not. Thank you in advance! If you need more detailed pictures,I will happily take more!





AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Just bumping this for help



Someone in the Nordstrom Rack thread posted that she bought these Valentino flip flops:

http://forum.purseblog.com/general-...-read-first-post-887884-259.html#post28667786

I've asked her for an opinion on yours. Hopefully she'll stop by here and offer something.

OR: If it's not too late, you might want to see if you can get them from Nordstrom Rack - looks like they're going for only $39.97!! It's very possible that that's where your seller got them, and if so, she's making a killing.


----------



## shuze

devik said:


> Someone in the Nordstrom Rack thread posted that she bought these Valentino flip flops:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/general-...-read-first-post-887884-259.html#post28667786
> 
> I've asked her for an opinion on yours. Hopefully she'll stop by here and offer something.
> 
> OR: If it's not too late, you might want to see if you can get them from Nordstrom Rack - looks like they're going for only $39.97!! It's very possible that that's where your seller got them, and if so, she's making a killing.



Rockstud Bows are still full retail of $295 on Nordies site. The plain thong has been marked down.


----------



## devik

devik said:


> AQUEENINBRKLYN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name:Valentino Rockstud Thong Sandals Sizes 35-41
> Item Number:151676751079
> Seller ID:closeoutguide
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...079?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2350a38ce7
> Pictures can be seen here:
> http://www.yogile.com/ne2zjfph#41s
> Comment: I was very hesitant to purchase due to the price and amount the  seller had. But I took a leap of faith after checking their feedback  and hoped for the best. Please let me know if this is indeed authentic  or not. Thank you in advance! If you need more detailed pictures,I will  happily take more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone in the Nordstrom Rack thread posted that she bought these Valentino flip flops:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/general-...-read-first-post-887884-259.html#post28667786
> 
> I've asked her for an opinion on yours. Hopefully she'll stop by here and offer something.
> 
> OR: If it's not too late, you might want to see if you can get them from Nordstrom Rack - looks like they're going for only $39.97!! It's very possible that that's where your seller got them, and if so, she's making a killing.
Click to expand...


Ah yes - I didn't doublecheck the original ebay listing - those are indeed different flipflops! However the other tPF member did reply back to me that the studs appear the same in both styles, FWIW. Beyond that, the styles are too different so cannot do a valid comparison. Maybe someone else will come along and help otherwise it's possible that we've exhausted possibilities on this thread now.


----------



## shuze

devik said:


> Ah yes - I didn't doublecheck the original ebay listing - those are indeed different flipflops! However the other tPF member did reply back to me that the studs appear the same in both styles, FWIW. Beyond that, the styles are too different so cannot do a valid comparison. Maybe someone else will come along and help otherwise it's possible that we've exhausted possibilities on this thread now.


I agree-just wanted to point out that I don't see how the bow style could have been bought in quantity off price given that they're still at full retail. I'm also done on this authentication request too as from the getgo I don't like to give opinions on jellies. I know the OP really wants an answer on her question and I had hoped that someone who actually owns them could compare, but in truth a counterfeit off a rubber molded shoe is still just poured in a mold and if done well will lose very little detail from the original (it will lost a drop and be mm's smaller by definition of a secondary mold) but that won't actually show to one's eye without a side by side comparison and maybe not even then. 

There are going to be some questions that may not be answerable and IMO this is one of them,.


----------



## shuze

It's also one of the reasons that I personally don't wear designer jellies, but that's strictly my personal opinion. I just can't get past that rubber is rubber on footwear that came out of a mold.


----------



## sparkle12

Hi all, just wondering if anyone has experience with this online retailer? Are these authentic hunter boots?


----------



## rdgldy

sparkle12 said:


> Hi all, just wondering if anyone has experience with this online retailer? Are these authentic hunter boots?



there is no link.


----------



## devik

sparkle12 said:


> Hi all, just wondering if anyone has experience with this online retailer? Are these authentic hunter boots?





rdgldy said:


> there is no link.



Looks like a mod merged sparkle12's post in here - the original thread title was:

*Hunterbootsonsale.com = Authentic/legitimate????

*
ETA: I would say NO - not legit - my browser wouldn't even let me go there based on it being a suspicious / harmful site.

As a general guideline, only the actual brand can use their name / trademark in a website URL. I don't recall ever seeing a third-party site that used the brand's name that was legit.


----------



## JayRose

Just wanted to know if these were real. This is my first day on this so I'm still getting use to what to do & how to attach more pictures. :/

Item: Giuseppe zanotti sling back beige


----------



## JayRose

I also saw these & wanted to know if it was real as well.

Giuseppe zanotti sling back black


----------



## shuze

Can u post a pic of the shoe on its side, the interior lining and the insole? Thanks. Sole looks good so far.


----------



## JayRose

shuze said:


> Can u post a pic of the shoe on its side, the interior lining and the insole? Thanks. Sole looks good so far.



Sorry I don't know if it's because of my phone or I haven't got the hang of this yet it's only letting me upload one photo lol .


----------



## JayRose

JayRose said:


> Sorry I don't know if it's because of my phone or I haven't got the hang of this yet it's only letting me upload one photo  lol .



This is another view


----------



## devik

JayRose said:


> Sorry I don't know if it's because of my phone or I haven't got the hang of this yet it's only letting me upload one photo lol .




Uploading pics to tPF is the hardest part - you're doing fine! 

And Welcome!!


----------



## JayRose

shuze said:


> Can u post a pic of the shoe on its side, the interior lining and the insole? Thanks. Sole looks good so far.



Thanks for your help btw!


----------



## JayRose

Thank you so much!


----------



## shuze

I'm not sure what to say so rather than driving you nuts asking for more pics I'll leave these to others. The soling looks fine on both pair so I'd guess that they're authentic but IMO that's not good enough and your interior shots are just too blurry for me. Sorry.


----------



## janetypk

Hi Authenticators, 
I need your professional expertise!! I purchased the famous Manolo Blahnik Hangisi pumps for my wedding and someone said they were fake because the white interior label was in the wrong font and the trademark logo was missing. But someone else told me the label was OK. Could you please provide some insight? 

Purchased on Poshmark from a very well known seller - she said she purchased them at the Nordstrom Rack. 

Item name: Manolo Blahnik Hangisi Pumps in Blue
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Manolo...Shoe-Blue-Satin-37-7-556aa747d14d7b363800c938

Photos: 













I appreciate your help in advance!!


----------



## audreylita

janetypk said:


> Hi Authenticators,
> I need your professional expertise!! I purchased the famous Manolo Blahnik Hangisi pumps for my wedding and someone said they were fake because the white interior label was in the wrong font and the trademark logo was missing. But someone else told me the label was OK. Could you please provide some insight?
> 
> Purchased on Poshmark from a very well known seller - she said she purchased them at the Nordstrom Rack.
> 
> Item name: Manolo Blahnik Hangisi Pumps in Blue
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Manolo...Shoe-Blue-Satin-37-7-556aa747d14d7b363800c938
> 
> Photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate your help in advance!!



There are two different fonts for that inner label and this is one of them. I own this exact shoe and even though I'm thrown by the black sole they do appear to be authentic.


----------



## janetypk

audreylita said:


> There are two different fonts for that inner label and this is one of them. I own this exact shoe and even though I'm thrown by the black sole they do appear to be authentic.


Hi audreylita! Thanks for responding so quickly. Apparently Nordstrom Rack paints the bottom sole black for re-sale if they have wear from being a display at some point. I had these authenticated by ***************** and they said it was fake due to the font, but had a feeling they were wrong. Some of my co workers mentioned that the font of the label did change at one point (other than the very rare signature label for Manolo's My Favorite collection). 

They also mentioned that the Size marking should be near the heel, and the rubber sole was incorrect - but when i search other manolo hangisis.. i see the size marking in the middle of the name and made in italy stamp. 

So for piece of mind, these are authentic, right?

Thanks again for all your help, i truly appreciate it. These are suppose to be my wedding heels and paid $500, it better not be fake or i will be so sad


----------



## JayRose

shuze said:


> I'm not sure what to say so rather than driving you nuts asking for more pics I'll leave these to others. The soling looks fine on both pair so I'd guess that they're authentic but IMO that's not good enough and your interior shots are just too blurry for me. Sorry.



It wasn't actually my pictures it was the ones the seller posted. After you're post I ordered them. When I receive them I'll repost with better pictures. If their not I'll contact Tradesy. That's where I got them from. Thanks


----------



## audreylita

janetypk said:


> Hi audreylita! Thanks for responding so quickly. Apparently Nordstrom Rack paints the bottom sole black for re-sale if they have wear from being a display at some point. I had these authenticated by ***************** and they said it was fake due to the font, but had a feeling they were wrong. Some of my co workers mentioned that the font of the label did change at one point (other than the very rare signature label for Manolo's My Favorite collection).
> 
> They also mentioned that the Size marking should be near the heel, and the rubber sole was incorrect - but when i search other manolo hangisis.. i see the size marking in the middle of the name and made in italy stamp.
> 
> So for piece of mind, these are authentic, right?
> 
> Thanks again for all your help, i truly appreciate it. These are suppose to be my wedding heels and paid $500, it better not be fake or i will be so sad



The size marking is not always in the same place.  I own many many of his shoes and use my own as reference.


----------



## BeenBurned

janetypk said:


> Hi audreylita! Thanks for responding so quickly. Apparently Nordstrom Rack paints the bottom sole black for re-sale if they have wear from being a display at some point. I had these authenticated by ***************** and they said it was fake due to the font, but had a feeling they were wrong. Some of my co workers mentioned that the font of the label did change at one point (other than the very rare signature label for Manolo's My Favorite collection).
> 
> They also mentioned that the Size marking should be near the heel, and the rubber sole was incorrect - but when i search other manolo hangisis.. i see the size marking in the middle of the name and made in italy stamp.
> 
> So for piece of mind, these are authentic, right?
> 
> Thanks again for all your help, i truly appreciate it. These are suppose to be my wedding heels and paid $500, it better not be fake or i will be so sad


I'll let the shoe experts comment on authenticity, fonts, soles, etc. but I just want to say that ***************** has made a lot of mistakes. 

Evidently, they have very few brand specialists so one authenticator does multiple brands. 

There's been much discussion on the ebay forum as well as different brands because of wrong calls. (They've deemed fakes as authetnic and authentic items as fake.)


----------



## shuze

The fact that they weren't aware of the font change says it all. I don't wear the label but am certainly aware of the new font, dotting, etc. 

i usually defer to audteylita on MB as she wears them and probably owns that shoe in multiple colors and lasts LOL but they look fine to me too.


----------



## shuze

MB uses multiple factories and not only has changed fonts but has also changed wording and word and number placement.


----------



## brbshopping

Hi! I posted this in the Fendi forum but maybe I wasn't supposed to... just incase, I am posting it here 

Hi, any help would be appreciated!

Item Name: Fendi Leather Ankle Boots
Seller ID:  susangaye2009.07
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Fendi-Le...DefaultDomain_15&hash=item3f4e54f80b#payCntId


----------



## Lapispore

Can anyone help me out with these Prada boots? Does anyone know what model they are and whether they're authentic?

Thank you in advance (:


----------



## Lapispore

Additional photos for reference (:


----------



## shuze

brbshopping said:


> Hi! I posted this in the Fendi forum but maybe I wasn't supposed to... just incase, I am posting it here
> 
> Hi, any help would be appreciated!
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Leather Ankle Boots
> Seller ID:  susangaye2009.07
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Fendi-Le...DefaultDomain_15&hash=item3f4e54f80b#payCntId


Authentic IMO and terrific.


----------



## shuze

Lapispore said:


> Can anyone help me out with these Prada boots? Does anyone know what model they are and whether they're authentic?
> 
> Thank you in advance (:


Authentic IMO but can't tell you anything else.


----------



## brbshopping

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO and terrific.




Thanks so much!!!


----------



## devik

janetypk said:


> Hi Authenticators,
> *I need your professional expertise!!* I purchased the famous Manolo Blahnik Hangisi pumps for my wedding and someone said they were fake because the white interior label was in the wrong font and the trademark logo was missing. But someone else told me the label was OK. Could you please provide some insight?
> 
> Purchased on Poshmark from a very well known seller - she said she purchased them at the Nordstrom Rack.
> 
> Item name: Manolo Blahnik Hangisi Pumps in Blue
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Manolo...Shoe-Blue-Satin-37-7-556aa747d14d7b363800c938
> 
> Photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate your help in advance!!




I agree with everything that others have already said about the shoe itself and about ***************** - and also just wanted to point out that nobody on tPF is a "professional" authenticator (or at least, not in their capacity on this site - there are some in other forums who also run an authentication business separately). 

I just wanted to clarify that in case anyone didn't know how it works!  People here are just offering opinions based on their experience as customers and passion for the particular brands.

ETA: I've also seen that black sole thing with shoes from Nordstrom Rack.


----------



## Lapispore

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO but can't tell you anything else.


Thank you for the quick reply


----------



## shuze

And my opinion (strictly MO) is that they do it for another reason which I won't publicly post but it doesn't make the shoes any less authentic but it does show depending on how one sits so it doesn't work for me.

Also agree that opinions here are strictly opinions regardless of anyone's personal background.


----------



## janetypk

audreylita said:


> The size marking is not always in the same place.  I own many many of his shoes and use my own as reference.


thanks again for your input! i really appreciate it!


----------



## janetypk

BeenBurned said:


> I'll let the shoe experts comment on authenticity, fonts, soles, etc. but I just want to say that ***************** has made a lot of mistakes.
> 
> Evidently, they have very few brand specialists so one authenticator does multiple brands.
> 
> There's been much discussion on the ebay forum as well as different brands because of wrong calls. (They've deemed fakes as authetnic and authentic items as fake.)


Awesome, thanks for the info!!


----------



## janetypk

devik said:


> I agree with everything that others have already said about the shoe itself and about ***************** - and also just wanted to point out that nobody on tPF is a "professional" authenticator (or at least, not in their capacity on this site - there are some in other forums who also run an authentication business separately).
> 
> I just wanted to clarify that in case anyone didn't know how it works!  People here are just offering opinions based on their experience as customers and passion for the particular brands.
> 
> ETA: I've also seen that black sole thing with shoes from Nordstrom Rack.


thanks again for your input! i really appreciate it!


----------



## shuze

I have no knowledge on the specifics of anyone's blacked out sole shoes but thought you should all know that the following applies in general to retail footwear and may be food for thought although the following is strictly my own personal opinion.

The shoes we all buy come to retailers more or less in two ways. They are either bought landed from a US agent or company who either owns or represents a specific brand or factory. That product is bought "landed" in the US at the US shoe offices of each company if they have one or bought at trade shoe shows meaning that product is delivered with all duties paid at a US wholesale price in US dollars.

The other way that footwear is bought is on a "first cost" basis directly from the factory-again either abroad at shows or at US shows. This means that the shoes are sold without any duties paid and is significantly cheaper, leaving more profit margin for the retailer but the retailer has to pay all the duties and transportation to the US. The retailer has to pay for the product upfront through a letter of credit so the retailer owns the shoes before they are even delivered.The downside of this is that since the retailer "owns" the shoes they pretty much has no leeway for any type of returns or problems unless there is really something pretty messed up about the product.

In either way, most shoe companies will not take single pair returns and that's written into  the contract. Years ago, some "landed" wholesale companies would take single pair returns but some retailers would take terrible advantage of that and allow returns on product literally months and months (and longer) after delivery because of their own liberal policies which obvious benefit the retailer shoppers like us, but hurt the manufacturer as the shoes have to be written off as a loss. Retailers rarely take the loss, they always charged it back to the wholesaler if the shoes are bought landed so every time any of us thought that a retailer was "wonderful" because of their liberal return policies after we wore a shoe and decided we weren't happy with it know that the retailer didn't eat it but the wholesaler did so someone was hurt by the return.

That abuse lead to most wholesales writing "no single pair returns" into the contract which was absolutely the right thing to do. There are always exceptions to everything and I'm sure there were exceptions made for a really messed up pair (e.g. the heel falls off in the store new out of the box because it wasn't pinned properly, etc.)

So now, if you have a retailer with a liberal return policy they invariably still get numerous pairs of "worn a couple of times" shoes that they've taken back for any number of reasons. They can't (in most cases) charge them back to the wholesaler and they obviously can't put them back into their store inventory but if they have their own outlets they can be dumped there in which case they can be a great buy for the bargain shopper and realistically they can be in the same "as new" shape as any shoe on any retail floor that has been tried on numerous times before we've tried them on-the only difference is that these can't be put back into store inventory as they show wear on the sole. Even one wearing outside will show too much wear to go back into inventory.

Display shoes can end up new at "at a price" too but they're usually not thrown out of store inventory for wear on the soles-they're thrown out because there may be a significant difference in color from fade from display from the shoe in the box or if embellished, their could be some bead or whatever loss that won't match up to the 1/2 still in the box. The solution to that one is to put both shoes on display so that they age evenly but the problem with that can be theft.

Shoes can also be sent to outlets or jobbers after use on runway or print (catelogue) work but for house fashion shows the soles are usually taped and for catelogue work the shoes are usually preordered in 9's or 10's as single pairs and they can get dumped too since they are not from the actual production run.

Anyway, just trying to clarify that there are many ways that a single pair of something could show up at anyone's outlet and that wear from "display" is the least likely IMO.


----------



## shuze

Apologies for the spelling and grammatical errors. I usually forget to proof prior to posting and then cringe if I reread my posts later.


----------



## audreylita

Great info!


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> Great info!


Thanks LOL. I am highly complimented! You made my day! My very first TU!


----------



## brbshopping

shuze said:


> I have no knowledge on the specifics of anyone's blacked out sole shoes but thought you should all know that the following applies in general to retail footwear and may be food for thought although the following is strictly my own personal opinion.
> 
> The shoes we all buy come to retailers more or less in two ways. They are either bought landed from a US agent or company who either owns or represents a specific brand or factory. That product is bought "landed" in the US at the US shoe offices of each company if they have one or bought at trade shoe shows meaning that product is delivered with all duties paid at a US wholesale price in US dollars.
> 
> The other way that footwear is bought is on a "first cost" basis directly from the factory-again either abroad at shows or at US shows. This means that the shoes are sold without any duties paid and is significantly cheaper, leaving more profit margin for the retailer but the retailer has to pay all the duties and transportation to the US. The retailer has to pay for the product upfront through a letter of credit so the retailer owns the shoes before they are even delivered.The downside of this is that since the retailer "owns" the shoes they pretty much has no leeway for any type of returns or problems unless there is really something pretty messed up about the product.
> 
> In either way, most shoe companies will not take single pair returns and that's written into  the contract. Years ago, some "landed" wholesale companies would take single pair returns but some retailers would take terrible advantage of that and allow returns on product literally months and months (and longer) after delivery because of their own liberal policies which obvious benefit the retailer shoppers like us, but hurt the manufacturer as the shoes have to be written off as a loss. Retailers rarely take the loss, they always charged it back to the wholesaler if the shoes are bought landed so every time any of us thought that a retailer was "wonderful" because of their liberal return policies after we wore a shoe and decided we weren't happy with it know that the retailer didn't eat it but the wholesaler did so someone was hurt by the return.
> 
> That abuse lead to most wholesales writing "no single pair returns" into the contract which was absolutely the right thing to do. There are always exceptions to everything and I'm sure there were exceptions made for a really messed up pair (e.g. the heel falls off in the store new out of the box because it wasn't pinned properly, etc.)
> 
> So now, if you have a retailer with a liberal return policy they invariably still get numerous pairs of "worn a couple of times" shoes that they've taken back for any number of reasons. They can't (in most cases) charge them back to the wholesaler and they obviously can't put them back into their store inventory but if they have their own outlets they can be dumped there in which case they can be a great buy for the bargain shopper and realistically they can be in the same "as new" shape as any shoe on any retail floor that has been tried on numerous times before we've tried them on-the only difference is that these can't be put back into store inventory as they show wear on the sole. Even one wearing outside will show too much wear to go back into inventory.
> 
> Display shoes can end up new at "at a price" too but they're usually not thrown out of store inventory for wear on the soles-they're thrown out because there may be a significant difference in color from fade from display from the shoe in the box or if embellished, their could be some bead or whatever loss that won't match up to the 1/2 still in the box. The solution to that one is to put both shoes on display so that they age evenly but the problem with that can be theft.
> 
> Shoes can also be sent to outlets or jobbers after use on runway or print (catelogue) work but for house fashion shows the soles are usually taped and for catelogue work the shoes are usually preordered in 9's or 10's as single pairs and they can get dumped too since they are not from the actual production run.
> 
> Anyway, just trying to clarify that there are many ways that a single pair of something could show up at anyone's outlet and that wear from "display" is the least likely IMO.



excellent info, thank you!


----------



## audreylita

shuze said:


> Thanks LOL. I am highly complimented! You made my day! My very first TU!


----------



## brbshopping

I was wondering if it was possible to I.D these - they've been given a rubber wedge sole so I understand if it's not possible, but I thought I would give it a shot anyways:

_MIU MIU Ballerina Wedge Shoes, Black Leather with Beads_


----------



## JayRose

Hey. Just wanted help on these Brian Atwood Pumps I seen on Poshmark.

Item : Bflangden Blue MU SN
Item number : 60260896-1GZ


----------



## JayRose

JayRose said:


> Hey. Just wanted help on these Brian Atwood Pumps I seen on Poshmark..
> 
> Item : Bflangden Blue MU SN Brian Atwood
> Item number : 60260896-1GZ



Additional pics


----------



## JayRose

JayRose said:


> Additional pics



Sorry for the multiple posts haven't gotten the hang of adding pictures


----------



## shuze

brbshopping said:


> I was wondering if it was possible to I.D these - they've been given a rubber wedge sole so I understand if it's not possible, but I thought I would give it a shot anyways:
> 
> _MIU MIU Ballerina Wedge Shoes, Black Leather with Beads_


I'd need to see the interior stamping on the Miu Miu ballets but I don't see anything wrong. You can always just check to make sure that the interior is all leather but I think they're OK.


----------



## shuze

JayRose said:


> Sorry for the multiple posts haven't gotten the hang of adding pictures


I thought he sized Euro so wait for others.


----------



## BeenBurned

shuze said:


> Apologies for the spelling and grammatical errors. I usually forget to proof prior to posting and then cringe if I reread my posts later.


Thank you for your clear and educational post.


----------



## shuze

BeenBurned said:


> Thank you for your clear and educational post.


Thanks. I just don't want to come off as "know it all" but I do think it's important to correct misconceptions when they're posted. I know some of the authentication boards here are strictly "genuine" or "counterfeit" without much discussion so I'm not sure if my posts are appropriate.


----------



## brbshopping

shuze said:


> I'd need to see the interior stamping on the Miu Miu ballets but I don't see anything wrong. You can always just check to make sure that the interior is all leather but I think they're OK.



thanks so much once again!


----------



## BeenBurned

shuze said:


> Thanks. I just don't want to come off as "know it all" but I do think it's important to correct misconceptions when they're posted. I know some of the authentication boards here are strictly "genuine" or "counterfeit" without much discussion so I'm not sure if my posts are appropriate.


I think the mods go along with the tone and approach of the authenticators. On the AT threads I participate on, the rules are pretty loose because we (authenticators) like to add more info to educate though try to be careful not to help the counterfeiters improve their fakes.


----------



## shuze

BeenBurned said:


> I think the mods go along with the tone and approach of the authenticators. On the AT threads I participate on, the rules are pretty loose because we (authenticators) like to add more info to educate though try to be careful not to help the counterfeiters improve their fakes.


I agree to a point BB but the truth is that the counterfeiters have the same access to authentic product that we do. The "good" ones buy  product at retail and completely take it apart to make their patterns so the ones that aren't lazy AH's totally can see every single detail of the piece. That's why the superfakes are as good as they are and the fonts are getting better and better but there's always the slightest difference in "the hand" that allows us to nail the fakes. The lazy ones makes such obvious fakes that it doesn't matter as those pieces are the total junk that will have a million things wrong with them beside that "extra" stitch or whatever.

I try not to give out a ton of detail on the labels that I give authentication opinions on but I'm not sure that it really matters in reality.


----------



## devik

I'm wondering what "misconceptions" you are seeking to correct with your post?  If it's about the black bottoms that NR puts on I can assure you that that happens. That's the only thing I could see that you might be responding to so I wanted to ask!!


----------



## shuze

devik said:


> I'm wondering what "misconceptions" you are seeking to correct with your post?  If it's about the black bottoms that NR puts on I can assure you that that happens. That's the only thing I could see that you might be responding to so I wanted to ask!!


I'm responding that IMO it's a misconception that in general, changes made on the soling of heavily discounted shoes sold at retail dumping grounds are made strictly because of wear from on the floor display. Again, that is just my opinion.


----------



## devik

shuze said:


> I'm responding that IMO it's a misconception that in general, changes made on the soling of heavily discounted shoes sold at retail dumping grounds are made strictly because of wear from on the floor display. Again, that is just my opinion.



Well, in the case of NR, that is incorrect - and typically these are not floor displays. They're what's called "WORN AND REFURBISHED."  You can see it discussed all over the NR thread  like here http://forum.purseblog.com/general-shopping/post-your-nordstrom-rack-bargains-551004-364.html and this one as well http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/nordstrom-rack-worn-and-refinished-shoes-447718.html 

It comes up a lot on tPF and I've definitely seen it myself at a NR store as recently as last week.


----------



## shuze

??? I don't think you understood my posts. I agree and have clearly stated that for the most part refinished soles are indicative of worn and returned shoes.


----------



## devik

shuze said:


> ??? I don't think you understood my posts. I agree and have clearly stated that for the most part refinished soles are indicative of worn and returned shoes.



Perhaps I missed it but I didn't see that you stated that anywhere. The way your long post started led me to believe you were refuting such a claim:



shuze said:


> I have no knowledge on the specifics of anyone's blacked out sole shoes...



If anything, that statement is to me stating the opposite of what you just said.

You also referenced "misconceptions" and I don't see anything else you presented that's been discussed here recently, except for my own statements about the blacked-out soles at NR.

So I was just clarifying in case that's what it was about. If not, then great! Thanks!


----------



## GAinLA

Good morning,

I am interested in buying these shoes http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...Domain_0&hash=item3f4dd9a385&autorefresh=true and wanted to get an opinion regarding authentication.

Also, how is the sizing on these. I usually wear a 9.5 or 10 depending on the shoe.  Will these fit ok?  Thank you in advance for your assistance.


----------



## shuze

devik said:


> Perhaps I missed it but I didn't see that you stated that anywhere. The way your long post started led me to believe you were refuting such a claim:
> 
> 
> 
> If anything, that statement is to me stating the opposite of what you just said.
> 
> You also referenced "misconceptions" and I don't see anything else you presented that's been discussed here recently, except for my own statements about the blacked-out soles at NR.
> 
> So I was just clarifying in case that's what it was about. If not, then great! Thanks!


YES, soling that shows wear is frequently covered for resale at discount outlets that usually belong to the original retailer. I have never been in NR and am speaking in generalities of industry practices. 

The OP at some point (and I am not interested in going back pages) was, I BELIEVE, told that the soling change was done because the shoe had been on display and that IMO is a misconception.


----------



## shuze

GAinLA said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I am interested in buying these shoes http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-Sa...Domain_0&hash=item3f4dd9a385&autorefresh=true and wanted to get an opinion regarding authentication.
> 
> Also, how is the sizing on these. I usually wear a 9.5 or 10 depending on the shoe.  Will these fit ok?  Thank you in advance for your assistance.


They look fine to me although I would have liked to see the insole and stamping. IMO a 40 is a 9.5 so you'd probably wear a 40 or 40.5

No one can tell you if they'll actually fit or not but the size seems to be right in there.


----------



## GAinLA

shuze said:


> They look fine to me although I would have liked to see the insole and stamping. IMO a 40 is a 9.5 so you'd probably wear a 40 or 40.5
> 
> No one can tell you if they'll actually fit or not but the size seems to be right in there.


Thank you Shuze.  Is there anything in particular I'm looking for in the insole and stamping?  BTW where and what is the "stamping"?

Thank you again.


----------



## shuze

GAinLA said:


> Thank you Shuze.  Is there anything in particular I'm looking for in the insole and stamping?  BTW where and what is the "stamping"?
> 
> Thank you again.


I just like checking factory code stamping on the interior side of the shoe as well as the insole logo.


----------



## devik

shuze said:


> YES, soling that shows wear is frequently covered for resale at discount outlets that usually belong to the original retailer. I have never been in NR and am speaking in generalities of industry practices.
> 
> The OP at some point (and I am not interested in going back pages) was, I BELIEVE, told that the soling change was done because the shoe had been on display and that IMO is a misconception.



I am the one who brought up the black soles and Nordstrom Rack on the MB Hangisi. I never said anything about a display model and I don't think anyone else did either.




devik said:


> janetypk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Authenticators,
> I need your professional expertise!! I purchased the famous Manolo  Blahnik Hangisi pumps for my wedding and someone said they were fake  because the white interior label was in the wrong font and the trademark  logo was missing. But someone else told me the label was OK. Could you  please provide some insight?
> 
> Purchased on Poshmark from a very well known seller - *she said she purchased them at the Nordstrom Rack. *
> 
> Item name: Manolo Blahnik Hangisi Pumps in Blue
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Manolo...Shoe-Blue-Satin-37-7-556aa747d14d7b363800c938
> 
> Photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate your help in advance!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with everything that others have already  said about the shoe itself and about ***************** - and also just  wanted to point out that nobody on tPF is a "professional" authenticator  (or at least, not in their capacity on this site - there are some in  other forums who also run an authentication business separately).
> 
> I just wanted to clarify that in case anyone didn't know how it works!  People here are just offering opinions based on their experience as customers and passion for the particular brands.
> 
> *ETA: I've also seen that black sole thing with shoes from Nordstrom Rack.*
Click to expand...


The reason I brought it up at all is because of Audreylita's comment:



audreylita said:


> There are two different fonts for that inner  label and this is one of them. I own this exact shoe and even though *I'm  thrown by the black sole* they do appear to be authentic.



shuze, it's great that you're sharing knowledge and I'm sure everyone here appreciates it however it seemed to me that these posts were aimed at "correcting" information that I was sharing. If so it's probably worth scrolling back a few pages in the thread to confirm what was actually said.


----------



## rdgldy

Can we please get back to topic??  There is obviously a wealth of knowledge here, and it is really appreciated but it is getting lost between the chatter.  Thanks!


----------



## shuze

I apologize for any confusion  but  I will always stand up behind my posts and really do not have the patience to go back and forth. Since I have spent a lot of time attempting to post information which I assume is appreciated by most know that my post defending a "misconception" was in direct response to post 8372 where it was suggested that soles are painted black to cover wear from DISPLAY. I guess that there could be an instance where this could have happened, but again, soles are painted to cover wear from, MOST OFTEN, single pair returns.


----------



## shuze

Thank you and agree (in response to rdgldy).


----------



## audreylita

I own several pairs of Hangisi's and the silk snags easily so any excessive handling would be obvious.  And if a shoe is tried on a lot there may be subtle wear on the sole which for me has never been an issue.

:back2topic:


----------



## storeberry

Hi, can anyone authenticate this Stuart weitzman shoes? Thanks in advance!


----------



## shuze

The SW's are authentic.


----------



## shuze

storeberry said:


> Hi, can anyone authenticate this Stuart weitzman shoes? Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3033664
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033670
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033672
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033671


Forgot to add on the SW's that they are vintage 80s IMO.


----------



## storeberry

shuze said:


> Forgot to add on the SW's that they are vintage 80s IMO.




Hi shuze, thanks for your reply! I know this was a vintage pair but didn't know it's in the 80s! They look really good for a 80s shoes!


----------



## shuze

storeberry said:


> Hi shuze, thanks for your reply! I know this was a vintage pair but didn't know it's in the 80s! They look really good for a 80s shoes!


Agree. They look like they're in terrific condition. That spool heel and short lasting with a shelled out front was typically 80s.


----------



## rdgldy

Revamping the request format-please refer to page one of this thread for required pictures, etc.
No chatter please.  Let's try to keep this thread just about the authenticating, thanks!!


----------



## charlottechow

Item: roger vivier 
Listing number: 181775847675
Seller:  greekat_jojwey8
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/181775847675
Comments: my offer was just accepted I would appreciate if anyone can help authenticate this. Thanks


----------



## audreylita

charlottechow said:


> Item: roger vivier
> Listing number: 181775847675
> Seller:  greekat_jojwey8
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/181775847675
> Comments: my offer was just accepted I would appreciate if anyone can help authenticate this. Thanks



Authentic IMO.


----------



## rockcandymelts

Item Name: Tory Burch White Patent Wedge (unsure of actual name)

Comments: these are available locally and I was wondering if anyone could give me a second opinion on whether they're authentic! The size label was impossible to capture as it's located in the inner big toe portion of the toe box, but it reads "Made In Brazil, Leather Upper, Leather Lining, Handmade Sole, 10M." The logo is attached to a second piece of material underneath, which is then secured to the toe.  Thanks so much!


----------



## devik

rockcandymelts said:


> Item Name: Tory Burch White Patent Wedge (unsure of actual name)
> 
> Comments: these are available locally and I was wondering if anyone could give me a second opinion on whether they're authentic! The size label was impossible to capture as it's located in the inner big toe portion of the toe box, but it reads "Made In Brazil, Leather Upper, Leather Lining, Handmade Sole, 10M." The logo is attached to a second piece of material underneath, which is then secured to the toe.  Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3036692
> View attachment 3036694
> View attachment 3036696
> View attachment 3036698
> View attachment 3036699
> View attachment 3036700



The Torys look good to me.


----------



## brbshopping

YSL Embroidered Pumps
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/291497118533?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Any help appreciated, thank you!


----------



## trucie

Hi, 
Can someone check this Something Blue pumps for me? Thank you. x
http://images.buya.com/production/Images/ITEMS/Zdb/03/b8/db03b81b0ac05847b74263bcd35242f7.jpg
http://images.buya.com/production/Images/ITEMS/Z46/02/d4/4602d4e1c37bf44588c6ee5cc951eddd.jpg
http://images.buya.com/production/Images/ITEMS/Z0a/61/4b/0a614b3a08f7c44fb814ae02bfc91bcd.jpg
http://images.buya.com/production/Images/ITEMS/Z74/a1/1b/74a11b04d83e7e4f9b8bbaea8acac91f.jpg


----------



## shuze

brbshopping said:


> YSL Embroidered Pumps
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/291497118533?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Any help appreciated, thank you!




Authentic vintage 90s IMO


----------



## pjanicejm

Item Name (if you know it): Manolo Blahnik hangisi flat in nude 
Link (if available): / 
Seller: private seller 
Comments: the jewel-embellished part looks okay for me but the label stitched to the insole has an enclosed R circle, which i believe is fine but it might be a pair that made quite a long period ago? Label stitched on all four sides okay but seems not very well aligned.




http://postimg.org/image/clvu00siv/
http://postimg.org/image/ywen2zm3l/
These are really nice hope they are fine so I could add a pair of hangisi in my collection  thank you so much for the help


----------



## shuze

pjanicejm said:


> Item Name (if you know it): Manolo Blahnik hangisi flat in nude
> Link (if available): /
> Seller: private seller
> Comments: the jewel-embellished part looks okay for me but the label stitched to the insole has an enclosed R circle, which i believe is fine but it might be a pair that made quite a long period ago? Label stitched on all four sides okay but seems not very well aligned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/clvu00siv/
> http://postimg.org/image/ywen2zm3l/
> These are really nice hope they are fine so I could add a pair of hangisi in my collection  thank you so much for the help



Authentic IMO


----------



## brbshopping

shuze said:


> Authentic vintage 90s IMO



Wow, thanks! Just snatched them up!


----------



## brbshopping

One more for now, please and thank you 

Dior Ankle Boots
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/151723236134?euid=047223b3616b490da72ed91e99e9187f&cp=1
Extra Inside Photo:


----------



## denton

Prada Flame SS 2012

My wife and I collect this line. I have never seen this shoe (the seller has the same shoe listed in two different sizes). I have the lookbook and they do not appear in it (altho not everything does). I've never seen that ankle strap, and I've never seen them in mesh.

EBAY
Item: PRADA SHOES peep toe heels mesh flame black 39.5 9.5
Item #: 151724704686
Seller: eskass 
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-SHOES-peep-toe-heels-mesh-flame-black-39-5-9-5-/151724704686?

Thanks!!!


----------



## shuze

brbshopping said:


> One more for now, please and thank you
> 
> Dior Ankle Boots
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/151723236134?euid=047223b3616b490da72ed91e99e9187f&cp=1
> Extra Inside Photo:



Authentic IMO


----------



## JetSetGo!

brbshopping said:


> One more for now, please and thank you
> 
> Dior Ankle Boots
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/151723236134?euid=047223b3616b490da72ed91e99e9187f&cp=1
> Extra Inside Photo:





shuze said:


> Authentic IMO



Agree!


----------



## brbshopping

JetSetGo! said:


> Agree!




Thank you both!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

denton said:


> Prada Flame SS 2012
> 
> My wife and I collect this line. I have never seen this shoe (the seller has the same shoe listed in two different sizes). I have the lookbook and they do not appear in it (altho not everything does). I've never seen that ankle strap, and I've never seen them in mesh.
> 
> EBAY
> Item: PRADA SHOES peep toe heels mesh flame black 39.5 9.5
> Item #: 151724704686
> Seller: eskass
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-SHOES-peep-toe-heels-mesh-flame-black-39-5-9-5-/151724704686?
> 
> Thanks!!!



The shoes pictured appear authentic, but they are not the actual shoes they would send you since they are not a 39.5

I would ask for actual pictures of the shoes  you can post them here. Just make sure to quote your original request.


----------



## Hellokitty168

Item Name (if you know it): Manolo Blahnik (possibly Tayler?)
Link (if available): https://poshmark.com/listing/Manolo-Blahnik-Black-Patent-Leather-Pump-Heels-553566fdfeba1f70b000ff06
Seller:  
Comments: Are these an older version of Tayler? The black insole is throwing me off. The bottom has also been resoled. Thanks so much in advance for any help anyone can provide!


----------



## shuze

Hellokitty168 said:


> Item Name (if you know it): Manolo Blahnik (possibly Tayler?)
> Link (if available): https://poshmark.com/listing/Manolo-Blahnik-Black-Patent-Leather-Pump-Heels-553566fdfeba1f70b000ff06
> Seller:
> Comments: Are these an older version of Tayler? The black insole is throwing me off. The bottom has also been resoled. Thanks so much in advance for any help anyone can provide!



I can't tell you anything about them but they are authentic. Audreylita or others will be able to tell you more.


----------



## audreylita

Hellokitty168 said:


> Item Name (if you know it): Manolo Blahnik (possibly Tayler?)
> Link (if available): https://poshmark.com/listing/Manolo-Blahnik-Black-Patent-Leather-Pump-Heels-553566fdfeba1f70b000ff06
> Seller:
> Comments: Are these an older version of Tayler? The black insole is throwing me off. The bottom has also been resoled. Thanks so much in advance for any help anyone can provide!



Manolo has used various color innersoles just depending on the shoe.  And the bottom is not resoled but a protective sole guard was put on either by the boutique or after market to protect the original sole. It also protects the sole from wet pavement and I personally find it makes the shoe slip resistant which is an added plus.

I don't know when he started making the Tayler but that is likely this shoe and yes it is an older version.


----------



## sparkerly

Hi, I just bought 3 shoes from therealreal and just read reviews they sell a lot of fakes so now i'm worried. Please help 


Item Name (if you know it): CLouboutins
Link (if available): https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/pumps/christian-louboutin-rolando-pumps-3

Item Name (if you know it): YSL
Link (if available): https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/platforms/yves-saint-laurent-tribute-sandals-481

Item Name (if you know it): MIUMIU
Link (if available): https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/pumps/miu-miu-pumps-790


----------



## pjanicejm

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO



Yayy!!! Thank you so much! 
I compared them with a pair on therealreal (https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/flats/manolo-blahnik-flats-443) and all the details are the exactly the same, even the not so well aligned insole label so It should be okay!   Thanks again


----------



## pjanicejm

sparkerly said:


> Hi, I just bought 3 shoes from therealreal and just read reviews they sell a lot of fakes so now i'm worried. Please help
> 
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): CLouboutins
> Link (if available): https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/pumps/christian-louboutin-rolando-pumps-3
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): YSL
> Link (if available): https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/platforms/yves-saint-laurent-tribute-sandals-481
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): MIUMIU
> Link (if available): https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/pumps/miu-miu-pumps-790



Really!!  I forever 'borrow' therealreal's photos to see the details of the shoes and check the authenticity...


----------



## shuze

sparkerly said:


> Hi, I just bought 3 shoes from therealreal and just read reviews they sell a lot of fakes so now i'm worried. Please help
> 
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): CLouboutins
> Link (if available): https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/pumps/christian-louboutin-rolando-pumps-3
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): YSL
> Link (if available): https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/platforms/yves-saint-laurent-tribute-sandals-481
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): MIUMIU
> Link (if available): https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/pumps/miu-miu-pumps-790



IMO all three are authentic.


----------



## pjanicejm

Name : I guess it's manolo blahnik bb? it looks like BB but the front is not as pointy as? I  have no idea sorry  

that will be lovel if someone could tell me what model and check if this is authentic? I have never seen this manolo label before, I think the label is bigger than the usual one? Thank you so much for the help!!!


----------



## shuze

pjanicejm said:


> Name : I guess it's manolo blahnik bb? it looks like BB but the front is not as pointy as? I  have no idea sorry
> 
> that will be lovel if someone could tell me what model and check if this is authentic? I have never seen this manolo label before, I think the label is bigger than the usual one? Thank you so much for the help!!!



Wait for Audreylita as all I can tell you is whether they're authentic or not but I'd need to see the way the heel counter is finished (the inside of the back of the shoe which isn't shown) and a clear picture of the sole stamp.


----------



## audreylita

pjanicejm said:


> Name : I guess it's manolo blahnik bb? it looks like BB but the front is not as pointy as? I  have no idea sorry
> 
> that will be lovel if someone could tell me what model and check if this is authentic? I have never seen this manolo label before, I think the label is bigger than the usual one? Thank you so much for the help!!!





shuze said:


> Wait for Audreylita as all I can tell you is whether they're authentic or not but I'd need to see the way the heel counter is finished (the inside of the back of the shoe which isn't shown) and a clear picture of the sole stamp.



Agreed more pictures are necessary.  The innersole looks fine but we need to see other markings including the sole, profile and a good shot of the heel.


----------



## pjanicejm

thank you so much for both of you! I will try to get more photos from her but every photo she gave me were either part of the shoes only / not very clear. do you have any idea what is the model? I would love to take a look from a manolo shop too! I  thought that is a BB but not as pointy as? Thank you so much!


----------



## pjanicejm

Thank you so much! will try to ask for more photos!


----------



## pjanicejm

shuze said:


> Wait for Audreylita as all I can tell you is whether they're authentic or not but I'd need to see the way the heel counter is finished (the inside of the back of the shoe which isn't shown) and a clear picture of the sole stamp.



This is the only photo she sent me after asking for a clearer photos sigh! Is this really the model BB? I don't think the shoes is as pointy as it BB and the seller said she is not familiar with the model.


----------



## audreylita

pjanicejm said:


> This is the only photo she sent me after asking for a clearer photos sigh! Is this really the model BB? I don't think the shoes is as pointy as it BB and the seller said she is not familiar with the model.



Authentic IMO.  This is an older model, the vamp and toe are not current.  The shape of the heel would help determine the style but it's definitely not the BB.


----------



## shuze

Agree authentic but know nothing more.


----------



## pjanicejm

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO.  This is an older model, the vamp and toe are not current.  The shape of the heel would help determine the style but it's definitely not the BB.


thank you so much! I dont think I am getting them as I don't even know the model and I can't try them on! Thanks for helping me to authenticate a pair of hangisi before! I finally got them and they are just amazing! So sad that one of the tiny little gem came off, is there anyway that I could buy one back from manolo? even I do not have the receipt? Got them for $60 + $7 shipping, such a great deal I guess so I don't think I am returning them. Thank you so much for the help ladies! really appreciate it!!!


----------



## brbshopping

Not sure if Sam Edelman gets many fakes, but just for peace of mind, if possible 

Sam Edelman peeptoe heels
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Sam-Edelman-Snake-Skin-Leather-Peep-Toes-Siz-6-As-New-/391185975194?


----------



## audreylita

pjanicejm said:


> thank you so much! I dont think I am getting them as I don't even know the model and I can't try them on! Thanks for helping me to authenticate a pair of hangisi before! I finally got them and they are just amazing! So sad that one of the tiny little gem came off, is there anyway that I could buy one back from manolo? even I do not have the receipt? Got them for $60 + $7 shipping, such a great deal I guess so I don't think I am returning them. Thank you so much for the help ladies! really appreciate it!!!



Contact the boutique in Manhattan, I'm sure they can get you a replacement stone.  I'm sure you're not the first person with one missing,  Likely you'll need to send the shoes to them to fix and they really don't need to know that you're not the original owner.  Good luck!


----------



## shuze

brbshopping said:


> Not sure if Sam Edelman gets many fakes, but just for peace of mind, if possible
> 
> Sam Edelman peeptoe heels
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Sam-Edelman-Snake-Skin-Leather-Peep-Toes-Siz-6-As-New-/391185975194?



No one is faking Edelman.


----------



## blingbling1205

Hi 

I just bought a second hand ysl tribute sandal shoes in brown. They are gorgeous. But i was a bit concerned about the shoe bag that came with it. It is like a double bag. YSL shoe bag is black on the outer layer and the inside bag is white which is sew together with the outside silky black bag. I wouldn't be doubtful but when i saw my sister shoes, it was a single layer shoe bag not double. So now i am thinking whether this pair of shoes are real? Any help on this subject would be highly appreciated.


----------



## nikki_baaby

I am very new to this so I'm not sure what I'm doing it's pretty confusing I need help verifying that these Salvatore Ferragamo shoes are authentic 
	

		
			
		

		
	







The leather looks nice and they could fool me im looking to resell these but how can i tell if authentic or not


----------



## shuze

nikki_baaby said:


> I am very new to this so I'm not sure what I'm doing it's pretty confusing I need help verifying that these Salvatore Ferragamo shoes are authentic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3057280
> View attachment 3057282
> View attachment 3057283
> View attachment 3057284
> 
> 
> The leather looks nice and they could fool me im looking to resell these but how can i tell if authentic or not



They are authentic.


----------



## shuze

blingbling1205 said:


> Hi
> 
> I just bought a second hand ysl tribute sandal shoes in brown. They are gorgeous. But i was a bit concerned about the shoe bag that came with it. It is like a double bag. YSL shoe bag is black on the outer layer and the inside bag is white which is sew together with the outside silky black bag. I wouldn't be doubtful but when i saw my sister shoes, it was a single layer shoe bag not double. So now i am thinking whether this pair of shoes are real? Any help on this subject would be highly appreciated.



Never question authenticity of any preowned item by the dustbag that it came with as we've all seen preowned genuine items delivered in fake dustbags and fake items delivered in genuine dustbags. Dustbags get switched around all the time.

Meanwhile no one can give you an opinion on either your shoes or the dustbag without seeing them so please post pictures of both according to the requested photos on the 1st page. Also post the dustbag inside out showing any interior tags. I don't own any newer YSL shoes but my one YSL bag came in a double faced black satin over white dustbag and I bought it new at YSL.


----------



## nikki_baaby

How could you be so sure?


----------



## shuze

nikki_baaby said:


> How could you be so sure?



Everything is correct for a pair of classically 90s Ferragamo slings and no one is going to spend $45 and up to half sole a pair of fakes.


----------



## brbshopping

shuze said:


> No one is faking Edelman.



LOL, poor SE. Thanks for that shuze

Unfortunately they weren't my size


----------



## pjanicejm

not in the U.S. this is so sad, I just sent them an email and hopefully that will do something (saw some comments online saying they won't do anything but just refer you to a local shoemaker) 
:-~ 
Thank you so much. 

can anyone share how to authenticate a pair of ROGER vivier flat with crystal bucket? Didn't know that there are so many fake selling online  they are definitely cute (I know shoes with crystal decorations are a bit difficult to look after but I just can't resist....)


----------



## pjanicejm

photo of the front, sorry to separate into 2 posts, think I could upload once in a time on my phone


----------



## audreylita

pjanicejm said:


> photo of the front, sorry to separate into 2 posts, think I could upload once in a time on my phone



I own these identical shoes but your pictures don't show clear details so it's really hard to tell.  They look OK but I'd really need better close ups to be 100%.


----------



## pjanicejm

audreylita said:


> I own these identical shoes but your pictures don't show clear details so it's really hard to tell.  They look OK but I'd really need better close ups to be 100%.



Thank you audreylita! I  think this is the last photo I can get from the seller but I could turn to ask more if it's not clear enough! think you pro on shoes!!!!  just curious with professional shoes lovers, do you particularly like one brand? if yes what is it?  think you have most of my dream shoes!


----------



## rdgldy

nikki_baaby said:


> Did i buy fake or real christian louboutins??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3058350
> View attachment 3058354
> View attachment 3058355
> View attachment 3058356
> View attachment 3058357
> View attachment 3058358
> View attachment 3058360
> View attachment 3058363



We have a dedicated thread for Louboutin authentication-moving your post there.


----------



## shuze

pjanicejm said:


> Thank you audreylita! I  think this is the last photo I can get from the seller but I could turn to ask more if it's not clear enough! think you pro on shoes!!!!  just curious with professional shoes lovers, do you particularly like one brand? if yes what is it?  think you have most of my dream shoes!



Pictures are still dark but I do think they're OK and agree with Audreylita. I believe she owns these but I'm looking at the finishing of the lining and the balance and they appear correct to me.


----------



## audreylita

pjanicejm said:


> Thank you audreylita! I  think this is the last photo I can get from the seller but I could turn to ask more if it's not clear enough! think you pro on shoes!!!!  just curious with professional shoes lovers, do you particularly like one brand? if yes what is it?  think you have most of my dream shoes!



Authentic IMO.


----------



## WhiteSnowBear

Please help me authenticate these flip flops:

Seller: amyc61286
Webpage: ebay
Item: Valentino Rockstud Flip Flops
Item number: 191626896682
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-RockStud-Flip-Flops-Black-Size-35-US-5-/191626896682?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9dda   652a

And

Seller: amyc61286
Webpage: ebay
Item: Valentino Rockstud Flip Flops
Item number: 191626896904
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-RockStud-Flip-Flops-Beige-Tan-Size-35-US-5-/191626896904?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9dda   6608

Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

WhiteSnowBear said:


> Please help me authenticate these flip flops:
> 
> Seller: amyc61286
> Webpage: ebay
> Item: Valentino Rockstud Flip Flops
> Item number: 191626896682
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-RockStud-Flip-Flops-Black-Size-35-US-5-/191626896682?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9dda   652a
> 
> And
> 
> Seller: amyc61286
> Webpage: ebay
> Item: Valentino Rockstud Flip Flops
> Item number: 191626896904
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-RockStud-Flip-Flops-Beige-Tan-Size-35-US-5-/191626896904?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9dda   6608
> 
> Thank you!


Weird. Your links have the right description but they go to completely different listings. 

Here are the correct links:
Seller: amyc61286
Webpage: ebay
Item: Valentino Rockstud Flip Flops
Item number: 191626896682
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...682?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9dda652a

and 



Seller: amyc61286
Webpage: ebay
Item: Valentino Rockstud Flip Flops
Item number: 191626896904
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...904?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9dda6608


----------



## odaatcathy

Hi...Would anyone be able to authenticate these Chanel Jelly Flip Flops?  I found them in a ValueVillage missing one of the CC's...Thank you in advance


----------



## WhiteSnowBear

Please help me authenticate these flip flops:
I'm sorry the previous links were incorrect, these are the correct ones.

Seller: amyc61286
Webpage: ebay
Item: Valentino Rockstud Flip Flops
Item number: 191626896682
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-Ro...item2c9dda652a

and 

Seller: amyc61286
Webpage: ebay
Item: Valentino Rockstud Flip Flops
Item number: 191626896904
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-Ro...item2c9dda6608

Thanks in advance


----------



## shuze

WhiteSnowBear said:


> Please help me authenticate these flip flops:
> I'm sorry the previous links were incorrect, these are the correct ones.
> 
> Seller: amyc61286
> Webpage: ebay
> Item: Valentino Rockstud Flip Flops
> Item number: 191626896682
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-Ro...item2c9dda652a
> 
> and
> 
> Seller: amyc61286
> Webpage: ebay
> Item: Valentino Rockstud Flip Flops
> Item number: 191626896904
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-Ro...item2c9dda6608
> 
> Thanks in advance



No one seems to have replied to you so here's my opinion and take it as an opinion only. The reason I don't authenticate molded footwear is because it is virtually impossible to distinguish a well done secondary mold from a primary (authentic) mold if the shoe is copied correctly. The only possible differences will be a very slight diminishing of detail and a hair of difference in size. A well done mold will be virtually indistinguishable from authentic product unless you have authentic product in the same size to compare point by point or at the least, a near size for comparison. Hopefully someone who owns the shoe can comment but all that aside, they look cleanly done to me and the seller's Fords are IMO authentic so I think you're most likely OK on them.


----------



## love33

Hello experts, can you please let me know if the shoes are real! Thank you x 10000! 

Seller: 954tudy321
Item: Manolo Blahnik Hangisi flats
Item number: 321805405839
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321805405839?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## audreylita

love33 said:


> Hello experts, can you please let me know if the shoes are real! Thank you x 10000!
> 
> Seller: 954tudy321
> Item: Manolo Blahnik Hangisi flats
> Item number: 321805405839
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321805405839?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Authentic IMO.


----------



## odaatcathy

Hi...Would anyone be able to authenticate these Chanel Jelly Flip Flops? I found them in a ValueVillage missing one of the CC's...Thank you in advance
Please see above images...


----------



## shuze

odaatcathy said:


> Hi...Would anyone be able to authenticate these Chanel Jelly Flip Flops? I found them in a ValueVillage missing one of the CC's...Thank you in advance
> Please see above images...



You really should use a professional on these as they're not in a listed format.


----------



## Seng

Hi all!
Can you please help with opinions on authenticity? Thanks!

Seller: rapid-trader
Item: Valentino 'Rockstud' T-Strap Pump- Size 38- $995
Item number: 201374737014 
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201374737014?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## rdgldy

Seng said:


> Hi all!
> Can you please help with opinions on authenticity? Thanks!
> 
> Seller: rapid-trader
> Item: Valentino 'Rockstud' T-Strap Pump- Size 38- $995
> Item number: 201374737014
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201374737014?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



good


----------



## JetSetGo!

odaatcathy said:


> Hi...Would anyone be able to authenticate these Chanel Jelly Flip Flops?  I found them in a ValueVillage missing one of the CC's...Thank you in advance



Just and FYI, see Shuze's note to another auth request for a molded shoe. It's the reason I don't do sneakers. Without having the time in hand, it can be really hard to tell.



shuze said:


> No one seems to have replied to you so here's my opinion and take it as an opinion only. The reason I don't authenticate molded footwear is because it is virtually impossible to distinguish a well done secondary mold from a primary (authentic) mold if the shoe is copied correctly. The only possible differences will be a very slight diminishing of detail and a hair of difference in size. A well done mold will be virtually indistinguishable from authentic product unless you have authentic product in the same size to compare point by point or at the least, a near size for comparison.


----------



## shuze

JetSetGo! said:


> Just and FYI, see Shuze's note to another auth request for a molded shoe. It's the reason I don't do sneakers. Without having the time in hand, it can be really hard to tell.



Thanks JetSetGo. I now understand that I can authenticate nonlisted shoes but my personal feelings on molded footwear stay as posted. It's really impossible to tell without comparing to a known authentic item and i don't own those but someone here must and hopefully they'll post. Like the Valentino flips the Chanels  look very clean to me and the camellia appears well formed  but I really don't want to guess at authentication which IMO defeats the whole point of volunteering here. I may make mistakes (although I try my best not to) but I'm making a rule for myself that if I'm not 100%  I'll  pass on giving an opinion.


----------



## JetSetGo!

shuze said:


> Thanks JetSetGo. I now understand that I can authenticate nonlisted shoes but my personal feelings on molded footwear stay as posted. It's really impossible to tell without comparing to a known authentic item and i don't own those but someone here must and hopefully they'll post. Like the Valentino flips the Chanels  look very clean to me and the camellia appears well formed  but I really don't want to guess at authentication which IMO defeats the whole point of volunteering here. I may make mistakes (although I try my best not to) but I'm making a rule for myself that if I'm not 100%  I'll  pass on giving an opinion.



TOTALLY understand and I agree. The textures look right, but without holding them in my hands, I would not say for sure one way or the other. 

You rock!


----------



## shuze

JetSetGo! said:


> TOTALLY understand and I agree. The textures look right, but without holding them in my hands, I would not say for sure one way or the other.
> 
> You rock!



Backatcha!


----------



## rdgldy

shuze said:


> Thanks JetSetGo. I now understand that I can authenticate nonlisted shoes but my personal feelings on molded footwear stay as posted. It's really impossible to tell without comparing to a known authentic item and i don't own those but someone here must and hopefully they'll post. Like the Valentino flips the Chanels  look very clean to me and the camellia appears well formed  but I really don't want to guess at authentication which IMO defeats the whole point of volunteering here. I may make mistakes (although I try my best not to) but I'm making a rule for myself that if I'm not 100%  I'll  pass on giving an opinion.




Excellent policy!!  I will reach out to others if I am not feeling 100% in my decision.


----------



## andersob834

Please authenticate these Tory Burch Chelsea flats. TIA! 

Item: TORY BURCH NEW CHELSEA BALLET- CLASSIC MESTICO/GROSGRAIN/SIZE 6/ BLACK
Listing number: 141714087592
Seller: pikopi662010
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141714087592?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Are the insoles supposed to be black? Seems strange to me.


----------



## shuze

andersob834 said:


> Please authenticate these Tory Burch Chelsea flats. TIA!
> 
> Item: TORY BURCH NEW CHELSEA BALLET- CLASSIC MESTICO/GROSGRAIN/SIZE 6/ BLACK
> Listing number: 141714087592
> Seller: pikopi662010
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141714087592?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Are the insoles supposed to be black? Seems strange to me.



To confirm authenticity, the soling and the interior stamping should be shown but everything I can see is correct for those ballets. Yes they are the correct color components.You can ask for the missing pictures if you like but no one is knocking off TB and putting a full leather lining in them as it would make the shoe way too expensive for a counterfeit. I would buy them for myself as authentic, but again, if you want a 100% answer you can request the missing pictures but I don't think they're really needed.


----------



## crystal_cat

Item: Pink YSL Tribute
Listing number: 221828738673
Seller: Preloveditems15
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pink-Ysl-Tribute-/221828738673?
Comments: I've messaged the seller asking for more pics, but I'm really nervous these will sell soon - I've been waiting for a pair to show up on eBay and as they are my holy grail sandals if anyone has any indication as to authenticity I would really appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## rdgldy

crystal_cat said:


> Item: Pink YSL Tribute
> Listing number: 221828738673
> Seller: Preloveditems15
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pink-Ysl-Tribute-/221828738673?
> Comments: I've messaged the seller asking for more pics, but I'm really nervous these will sell soon - I've been waiting for a pair to show up on eBay and as they are my holy grail sandals if anyone has any indication as to authenticity I would really appreciate it. Thanks


You definitely need additional pictures-inside of shoe, bottom of shoes, profile on a flat surface-these are not sufficient to authenticate properly.


----------



## shuze

rdgldy said:


> You definitely need additional pictures-inside of shoe, bottom of shoes, profile on a flat surface-these are not sufficient to authenticate properly.



I agree and the most important pictures for me personally are closeups of the platform on the side and the front so I can see how the wrapping is done. The fakes are usually very poorly wrapped. I will try and check back too but am taking a short break as my computer is in the shop so I only have a phone and shouldn't give opinions off small pictures unless authenticity is obvious to me one way or another.


----------



## mdmd

Hello. Can you please help me with these shoes? Just purchased from TheRealReal.

Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/flats/chanel-satin-ballet-flats-1

Item: black Satin Chanel ballet flats

Photos attached...please let me know if you need others.


----------



## mdmd

mdmd said:


> Hello. Can you please help me with these shoes? Just purchased from TheRealReal.
> 
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/flats/chanel-satin-ballet-flats-1
> 
> Item: black Satin Chanel ballet flats
> 
> Photos attached...please let me know if you need others.




I just wanted to point out the sole where the "made in Italy" is below the size number, rather than above as in my other Chanel flats.

Also the following glued on area of the flower to the shoe are making me second guess....


----------



## shuze

mdmd said:


> I just wanted to point out the sole where the "made in Italy" is below the size number, rather than above as in my other Chanel flats.
> 
> Also the following glued on area of the flower to the shoe are making me second guess....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3067929




Not saying that the glue job couldn't have been cleaner but your shoes are authentic IMO.

In general, most fashion houses with huge footwear businesses contract in more than one factory and soling and stamping can show variance.not only between factories but also from season to season.


----------



## mdmd

shuze said:


> Not saying that the glue job couldn't have been cleaner but your shoes are authentic IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> In general, most fashion houses with huge footwear businesses contract in more than one factory and soling and stamping can show variance.not only between factories but also from season to season.




Thank you, shuze!


----------



## shuze

crystal_cat said:


> Item: Pink YSL Tribute
> Listing number: 221828738673
> Seller: Preloveditems15
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pink-Ysl-Tribute-/221828738673?
> Comments: I've messaged the seller asking for more pics, but I'm really nervous these will sell soon - I've been waiting for a pair to show up on eBay and as they are my holy grail sandals if anyone has any indication as to authenticity I would really appreciate it. Thanks



I don't know if you bought them or not but if you didn't I don't think you lost out as I just looked on a bigger screen and still cannot confirm authenticity although I don't see any obvious red flags but I do see a ton of transfer and marks on them which cannot be removed and really show.


----------



## brbshopping

Please and thank you 

Item: COACH Multi-Color Tennis Shoes
Listing: 291509112647
Seller: rockinghorseranch717
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Pre-owne...647?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43df4c0f47


----------



## shuze

brbshopping said:


> Please and thank you
> 
> Item: COACH Multi-Color Tennis Shoes
> Listing: 291509112647
> Seller: rockinghorseranch717
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Pre-owne...647?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43df4c0f47[/QUOTE
> P
> I really don't give authentication opinions on sneakers unless they're Italian but I'll make an occasional exception when the pictures are really detailed as these are. IMO they're authentic. The stamping is all correct and the finishing is really clean. IMO most of the Chinese counterfeits are very poorly made.


----------



## BeenBurned

brbshopping said:


> Please and thank you
> 
> Item: COACH Multi-Color Tennis Shoes
> Listing: 291509112647
> Seller: rockinghorseranch717
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Pre-owne...647?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43df4c0f47





shuze said:


> I really don't give authentication opinions on sneakers unless they're Italian but I'll make an occasional exception when the pictures are really detailed as these are. IMO they're authentic. The stamping is all correct and the finishing is really clean. IMO most of the Chinese counterfeits are very poorly made.


The sneakers are definitely authentic Barretts. 

I just want to say that though it's rare to see fake Coach footwear (because the authetnic items are relatively inexpensive), I have seen some fakes that were extremely close "good" fakes.


----------



## shuze

I've never seen a well done Coach sneak counterfeit from a construction standpoint as the price can't be high enough to cover the cost of quality labor in China. I don't know their fonts and I bet some of the fabrics are very well counterfeited (just like everyone else) but the constructions never hold up on intense scrutiny. The day I stop believing that, I have to stop posting here.


----------



## brbshopping

shuze said:


> brbshopping said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please and thank you
> 
> Item: COACH Multi-Color Tennis Shoes
> Listing: 291509112647
> Seller: rockinghorseranch717
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Pre-owne...647?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43df4c0f47[/QUOTE
> P
> I really don't give authentication opinions on sneakers unless they're Italian but I'll make an occasional exception when the pictures are really detailed as these are. IMO they're authentic. The stamping is all correct and the finishing is really clean. IMO most of the Chinese counterfeits are very poorly made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeenBurned said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sneakers are definitely authentic Barretts.
> 
> I just want to say that though it's rare to see fake Coach footwear (because the authetnic items are relatively inexpensive), I have seen some fakes that were extremely close "good" fakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thank you both!! i just bought them today
Click to expand...


----------



## Hisa

Item: Casadei shoes

Already have these shoes, but would appreciate any help to authenticate them. Thank you.


----------



## shuze

Authentic Casadei.


----------



## Hisa

Thank you! ^-^


----------



## bag heaven

[FONT=&quot]Item Name: Acne Pistol B[FONT=&quot]oots[FONT=&quot] in Chestnut[/FONT][/FONT] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
Link: no direct link to my [FONT=&quot]boots anymore as i bought it already. here is a similiar one that the seller [FONT=&quot]has on [FONT=&quot]her [FONT=&quot]eb[FONT=&quot]ay shop - http://www.ebay.de/itm/ACNE-Pistol-...56?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item4186833490[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]

Seller: [FONT=&quot]fashion-twins-online[/FONT]

Comments:[FONT=&quot]hi [FONT=&quot]everybody, this [FONT=&quot]is the first time i have bought a relatively expensive pair of boots on ebay. before buyin[FONT=&quot]g these boots i did rese[FONT=&quot]arch here and i [FONT=&quot]phoned[FONT=&quot] as well as [FONT=&quot]emailed wit[FONT=&quot]h th[FONT=&quot]e seller who reassured me of the authenticity of the boots. she said that [FONT=&quot]at the end of each season, she buys [FONT=&quot]remaining stock from the big stores and this is why she can offer me these boots at [FONT=&quot]around[/FONT] 30% less than retail pr[FONT=&quot]ice. [FONT=&quot]she [FONT=&quot]offers 30 days time [FONT=&quot]to return in case i may ha[FONT=&quot]ve any reasons for not keeping them. [FONT=&quot]i [FONT=&quot]just want to make sure that [FONT=&quot]these are authentic[FONT=&quot]. could [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]anyone [FONT=&quot]with knowledge of acne pistol boots help me please. are these bo[FONT=&quot]ots authentic? [FONT=&quot]i [FONT=&quot]shot lots of [FONT=&quot]photos. [FONT=&quot]sorry if[FONT=&quot] it is too m[FONT=&quot]uch [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[/FONT]


----------



## BeenBurned

bag heaven said:


> [FONT=&quot]Item Name: Acne Pistol B[FONT=&quot]oots[FONT=&quot] in Chestnut[/FONT][/FONT] [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]
> Link: no direct link to my [FONT=&quot]boots anymore as i bought it already. here is a similiar one that the seller [FONT=&quot]has on [FONT=&quot]her [FONT=&quot]eb[FONT=&quot]ay shop - http://www.ebay.de/itm/ACNE-Pistol-...56?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item4186833490[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
> 
> Seller: [FONT=&quot]fashion-twins-online[/FONT]
> 
> Comments:[FONT=&quot]hi [FONT=&quot]everybody, this [FONT=&quot]is the first time i have bought a relatively expensive pair of boots on ebay. before buyin[FONT=&quot]g these boots i did rese[FONT=&quot]arch here and i [FONT=&quot]phoned[FONT=&quot] as well as [FONT=&quot]emailed wit[FONT=&quot]h th[FONT=&quot]e seller who reassured me of the authenticity of the boots. she said that [FONT=&quot]at the end of each season, she buys [FONT=&quot]remaining stock from the big stores and this is why she can offer me these boots at [FONT=&quot]around[/FONT] 30% less than retail pr[FONT=&quot]ice. [FONT=&quot]she [FONT=&quot]offers 30 days time [FONT=&quot]to return in case i may ha[FONT=&quot]ve any reasons for not keeping them. [FONT=&quot]i [FONT=&quot]just want to make sure that [FONT=&quot]these are authentic[FONT=&quot]. could [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]anyone [FONT=&quot]with knowledge of acne pistol boots help me please. are these bo[FONT=&quot]ots authentic? [FONT=&quot]i [FONT=&quot]shot lots of [FONT=&quot]photos. [FONT=&quot]sorry if[FONT=&quot] it is too m[FONT=&quot]uch [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
> [/FONT]


I can't authenticate them but I'm posting what I believe to be the listing.

Is this the listing? (To see sold and completed listings, scroll down on the left to find the link to click.)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/ACNE-Pistol-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## shuze

bag heaven said:


> [FONT=&quot]Item Name: Acne Pistol B[FONT=&quot]oots[FONT=&quot] in Chestnut[/FONT][/FONT] [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]
> Link: no direct link to my [FONT=&quot]boots anymore as i bought it already. here is a similiar one that the seller [FONT=&quot]has on [FONT=&quot]her [FONT=&quot]eb[FONT=&quot]ay shop - http://www.ebay.de/itm/ACNE-Pistol-...56?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item4186833490[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
> 
> Seller: [FONT=&quot]fashion-twins-online[/FONT]
> 
> Comments:[FONT=&quot]hi [FONT=&quot]everybody, this [FONT=&quot]is the first time i have bought a relatively expensive pair of boots on ebay. before buyin[FONT=&quot]g these boots i did rese[FONT=&quot]arch here and i [FONT=&quot]phoned[FONT=&quot] as well as [FONT=&quot]emailed wit[FONT=&quot]h th[FONT=&quot]e seller who reassured me of the authenticity of the boots. she said that [FONT=&quot]at the end of each season, she buys [FONT=&quot]remaining stock from the big stores and this is why she can offer me these boots at [FONT=&quot]around[/FONT] 30% less than retail pr[FONT=&quot]ice. [FONT=&quot]she [FONT=&quot]offers 30 days time [FONT=&quot]to return in case i may ha[FONT=&quot]ve any reasons for not keeping them. [FONT=&quot]i [FONT=&quot]just want to make sure that [FONT=&quot]these are authentic[FONT=&quot]. could [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]anyone [FONT=&quot]with knowledge of acne pistol boots help me please. are these bo[FONT=&quot]ots authentic? [FONT=&quot]i [FONT=&quot]shot lots of [FONT=&quot]photos. [FONT=&quot]sorry if[FONT=&quot] it is too m[FONT=&quot]uch [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
> [/FONT]



The boots in the above photos are authentic. The listing pictures are too small and  lacking in detail for me but I see nothing to suspect that they're not authentic.


----------



## shuze

Oh, I see that the above pics were taken by the buyer. I was confused that those were from a different listing. Again, they're fine.


----------



## bag heaven

BeenBurned said:


> I can't authenticate them but I'm posting what I believe to be the listing.
> 
> Is this the listing? (To see sold and completed listings, scroll down on the left to find the link to click.)
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/ACNE-Pistol-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557




thanks! yes, this is the listing. i was the buyer of this item. i hope this link to the listing together with the photos i made could help in authenticating the boots. again, thanks in advance to the acne experts who could hopefully help me on this one.


----------



## bag heaven

shuze said:


> Oh, I see that the above pics were taken by the buyer. I was confused that those were from a different listing. Again, they're fine.




shuze, thank you so much for giving me peace of mind 
i know that the seller did not have the exact photos authenticators need so i decided to buy them and take the photos myself. i know that i am protected coz i paid via paypal and the seller offers 30 days return. now, i can just wait for the fall to come  again, thanks to you and BeenBurned


----------



## shuze

You're welcome. Enjoy your boots.


----------



## twishie

Hi, can someone authenticate these ferragamos? Thank you so much.

https://carousell.com/p/20442050/


----------



## shuze

twishie said:


> Hi, can someone authenticate these ferragamos? Thank you so much.
> 
> https://carousell.com/p/20442050/



I'd like to see the soling but everything looks OK.


----------



## paper_flowers

Item: Valentino Rockstud Ballerina Flat Black Noir
Listing number: 261979363757
Seller: cnr.mrtn2010
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-Valenti...757?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cff2fd9ad
Comments: thanks!


----------



## shuze

paper_flowers said:


> Item: Valentino Rockstud Ballerina Flat Black Noir
> Listing number: 261979363757
> Seller: cnr.mrtn2010
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-Valenti...757?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cff2fd9ad
> Comments: thanks!



Not enough pictures and the ones that are there are too dark. Lasting looks fine so they're probably OK but if you don't want to gamble (or someone else can authenticate them) request pictures with in focus closeups of the interior label, sole stamping and area where the side lining meets the heel lining.


----------



## rdgldy

paper_flowers said:


> Item: Valentino Rockstud Ballerina Flat Black Noir
> Listing number: 261979363757
> Seller: cnr.mrtn2010
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-Valenti...757?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cff2fd9ad
> Comments: thanks!


Agree with Shuze that these photos are too dark. FYI, we have a Valentino shoes authentication thread here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/valentin...se-val-shoes-read-1st-page-before-907413.html


----------



## shuze

Please clarify for me. I may have misunderstood but thought i was told that the Valentino thread was only bags and no longer doing shoes but that may be my mistake.

Anyway, happy to look at them if better photos are supplied.


----------



## rdgldy

shuze said:


> Please clarify for me. I may have misunderstood but thought i was told that the Valentino thread was only bags and no longer doing shoes but that may be my mistake.
> 
> Anyway, happy to look at them if better photos are supplied.



http://forum.purseblog.com/valentino-shoes/

Valentino Shoes subforum ^


----------



## TriniFlower

Hello, can someone please help me authenticate these shoes:

Item: 2ee15684fe
Listing number: 201349039358
Seller: Linda*s***stuff
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ALAIA-Black...358?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ee15684fe

Comments: I am not familiar with this brand and was wondering if they are authentic.  Also, has anyone purchased from this aeller before?

THANKS IN ADVANCE!


----------



## shuze

TriniFlower said:


> Hello, can someone please help me authenticate these shoes:
> 
> Item: 2ee15684fe
> Listing number: 201349039358
> Seller: Linda*s***stuff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ALAIA-Black...358?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ee15684fe
> 
> Comments: I am not familiar with this brand and was wondering if they are authentic.  Also, has anyone purchased from this aeller before?
> 
> THANKS IN ADVANCE!



The boots are authentic IMO and I have purchased a ton of stuff over the years from this seller but know that since this seller is a huge volume reseller/consignor of fashion items and has a large staff mistakes can happen so always best IMO to doubecheck here. Everything I've ever received from her is authentic but again, mistakes can happen from anyone. As stated, those Alaias are fine.,


----------



## twishie

shuze said:


> I'd like to see the soling but everything looks OK.



Thank you. Seller has taken a couple of photos of the soles.


----------



## paper_flowers

rdgldy said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/valentino-shoes/
> 
> Valentino Shoes subforum ^



Thanks. I really like Valentino shoes, and knowing that I'll continue to buy them I'll go there from now on


----------



## paper_flowers

shuze said:


> Not enough pictures and the ones that are there are too dark. Lasting looks fine so they're probably OK but if you don't want to gamble (or someone else can authenticate them) request pictures with in focus closeups of the interior label, sole stamping and area where the side lining meets the heel lining.



Thank you. I requested the photos you'd like but seller hasn't added of sent them to me yet


----------



## shuze

twishie said:


> Thank you. Seller has taken a couple of photos of the soles.



They're fine.


----------



## Awwlibrary

Hi! I bought these shoes on Poshmark and curious to what you think? I hope this is a good thread to post on.


----------



## shuze

Awwlibrary said:


> Hi! I bought these shoes on Poshmark and curious to what you think? I hope this is a good thread to post on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3079592
> View attachment 3079593
> View attachment 3079594
> View attachment 3079595



Authentic IMO


----------



## jojif

I purchased this pair of Manolo Blahnik shoes at the thrift for $3. Are they authentic? It looks like the Made in Italy has been rubbed out with wear so I'm not sure. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## audreylita

jojif said:


> I purchased this pair of Manolo Blahnik shoes at the thrift for $3. Are they authentic? It looks like the Made in Italy has been rubbed out with wear so I'm not sure. Any help would be greatly appreciated.



Authentic.


----------



## pursefan06

I don't know a lot about authenticating shoes, any help would be greatly appreciated.  These are not from ebay, purchased in a thrift store.


----------



## shuze

pursefan06 said:


> I don't know a lot about authenticating shoes, any help would be greatly appreciated.  These are not from ebay, purchased in a thrift store.




Definitely counterfeit IMO.


----------



## samouu

Hello everyone,

can you please help me authenticate those YSL tribute that I already bought? 

Thanks in advance ladies 

Item Name : YSL Tribute low heel


----------



## shuze

samouu said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> can you please help me authenticate those YSL tribute that I already bought?
> 
> Thanks in advance ladies
> 
> Item Name : YSL Tribute low heel



They're fine.


----------



## samouu

shuze said:


> They're fine.


Oh great ,thank you


----------



## jojif

audreylita said:


> Authentic.



Thank you!


----------



## quinna

Item: EUC Manolo Blahnik Black Leather Pointy Flats Rivets Sz 37.5 7.5
Listing number: 301703241574
Seller: jetchamber
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301703241574?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: I already bought these, but I wanted to double check here because I don't have tons of experience with Manolos, and I can't find these anywhere when I google. Thanks!


----------



## shuze

quinna said:


> Item: EUC Manolo Blahnik Black Leather Pointy Flats Rivets Sz 37.5 7.5
> Listing number: 301703241574
> Seller: jetchamber
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301703241574?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: I already bought these, but I wanted to double check here because I don't have tons of experience with Manolos, and I can't find these anywhere when I google. Thanks!



They are definitely authentic but I can't tell you anything about them so wait for Audreylita who may be able to give you more info on timeframe.


----------



## quinna

shuze said:


> They are definitely authentic but I can't tell you anything about them so wait for Audreylita who may be able to give you more info on timeframe.



Great, thanks!


----------



## audreylita

quinna said:


> Item: EUC Manolo Blahnik Black Leather Pointy Flats Rivets Sz 37.5 7.5
> Listing number: 301703241574
> Seller: jetchamber
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301703241574?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: I already bought these, but I wanted to double check here because I don't have tons of experience with Manolos, and I can't find these anywhere when I google. Thanks!



Yes he did a number of styles with rivets some years back.  Definitely authentic.


----------



## quinna

audreylita said:


> Yes he did a number of styles with rivets some years back.  Definitely authentic.



Thank you!


----------



## onaisa

Hello Wonderful Authenticators, 

Item: Manolo Blahnik Oklamod
Listing number: 151765092482
Seller: uptownfoxfashion
Link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRIVATE-LIS...s-/151765092482?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


Comments: I recently purchased these Manolo B. Oklamods (there is a 14 day return period). However, now that they are in my possession. The inside label is throwing me off and some of the craftsman ship of the shoe :cry:. It was an open listing, She made it a private listing, as we negotiated a price prior to my purchase. I also didn't find much on this seller on TPF. I tried comparing it to other Manolo Oklamod but i could not locate the interior label photo anywhere! Please Help!! Thanks in Advance

the first set of pictures are of the left shoe. then i will post photos of the right shoe. please let me know whether additional or better photos are needed. thank you thank you thank you!!! =]


----------



## onaisa

Continued from previous, photos of the right shoe now.

Sorry, i dont why the pics coming out sideways. I will try to correct that. On my end and the way the were taking they were upright position.

Item: Manolo Blahnik Oklamod Booties
Listing number: 151765092482
Seller: uptownfoxfashion
Link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRIVATE-LIST...:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## audreylita

onaisa said:


> Continued from previous, photos of the right shoe now.
> 
> Sorry, i dont why the pics coming out sideways. I will try to correct that. On my end and the way the were taking they were upright position.
> 
> Item: Manolo Blahnik Oklamod Booties
> Listing number: 151765092482
> Seller: uptownfoxfashion
> Link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRIVATE-LIST...:X:RTQ:US:1123



Authentic.


----------



## onaisa

Woo-hoo!!!! Thank you so much! :* Totally made my day!! Now I can go wear em and share my newest purchase in the other threads!!! :]


----------



## kamal01

I want to buy a pair of women running shoes. Please suggest from where and of which brand I should buy.


----------



## Smiley8190

Hi all, 

I am really new to this, I have read all of the instructions so hopefully I have followed correctly. 

I purchased this item from www.ebay.com.au (I am from Australia). 

I have received the item but am unsure whether it is authentic. Hoping you would be able to help me! 

Item Name: Genuine Black Prada Wallet with Certification 
Listing number: 231637590166 )
Seller ID: mocca719
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/231637590166?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: I have more photos, that I have taken myself. Hopefully I can work out how to post them on the same thread. 

Please help me! I am desperate to find out so if I need to, I can return it to the seller!!

Thank you!


----------



## shuze

Smiley8190 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am really new to this, I have read all of the instructions so hopefully I have followed correctly.
> 
> I purchased this item from www.ebay.com.au (I am from Australia).
> 
> I have received the item but am unsure whether it is authentic. Hoping you would be able to help me!
> 
> Item Name: Genuine Black Prada Wallet with Certification
> Listing number: 231637590166 )
> Seller ID: mocca719
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/231637590166?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: I have more photos, that I have taken myself. Hopefully I can work out how to post them on the same thread.
> 
> Please help me! I am desperate to find out so if I need to, I can return it to the seller!!
> 
> Thank you!



Welcome. You posted on the shoe authentication thread. You need to post on the Authenticate Prada threatd. Repost here after reading instructions.

http://forum.purseblog.com/prada-sh...rada-read-1st-page-before-posting-899598.html


----------



## andersob834

Please authenticate these TB flats. Thank you 

Item: tory burch chelsea flats
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/BRAND-NEW-TORY-BURCH-FLATS-55bfdc1594aeb2383201a2d0
Seller: aishacassagnol
Comments: seller states they work at tory burch


----------



## harlem_cutie

andersob834 said:


> Please authenticate these TB flats. Thank you
> 
> Item: tory burch chelsea flats
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/BRAND-NEW-TORY-BURCH-FLATS-55bfdc1594aeb2383201a2d0
> Seller: aishacassagnol
> Comments: seller states they work at tory burch
> 
> View attachment 3092589
> View attachment 3092590
> View attachment 3092591



these are authentic. Before you purchase I would call a TB outlet as I saw several Chelsea styles on sale for around $120 as of Friday. Size 6 is hard to get though but it's worth a try. Try this thread - http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-burch/any-outlet-sales-896126-7.html#post28994196


----------



## andersob834

harlem_cutie said:


> these are authentic. Before you purchase I would call a TB outlet as I saw several Chelsea styles on sale for around $120 as of Friday. Size 6 is hard to get though but it's worth a try. Try this thread - http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-burch/any-outlet-sales-896126-7.html#post28994196




Omg, thanks! Will see if I can snag them from the outlet! I have been searching for the chelseas for a while now and no luck. Size 6 is quite popular


----------



## lanlanw

Got a pair of sling back suede shoes which seems a fake. I noticed the stamp on soles are written in French of "made in France". Is it possible for vintage shoes or they are just fake? Anyone knows? thanks


----------



## 717215514

Can any one help me authenticate these shoes I think they are fake but then again it don't hurt to talk about it

Please & Thank you


----------



## BeenBurned

lanlanw said:


> Got a pair of sling back suede shoes which seems a fake. I noticed the stamp on soles are written in French of "made in France". Is it possible for vintage shoes or they are just fake? Anyone knows? thanks





717215514 said:


> Can any one help me authenticate these shoes I think they are fake but then again it don't hurt to talk about it
> 
> Please & Thank you


For both of you, please refer to post  			#*1* of the thread for the posting format and pictures needed for authentication requests.  http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=580219&postcount=1
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...shoes-read-1st-page-before-posting-32044.html


----------



## 717215514

Thank you


----------



## 717215514

Thanks I am kinda new but I am having trouble uploading these pictures


----------



## audreylita

717215514 said:


> Thanks I am kinda new but I am having trouble uploading these pictures



Here's something that may help:

http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25.html


----------



## Michelle326

Please help authenticate these neutral tan Giuseppe zanotti sneaker wedges bought from https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/sneakers/giuseppe-zanotti-wedge-sneakers-22


----------



## Awwlibrary

Hi, please help authenticate these Manolo Blahnik kitten heels. I purchased them on Mercari.

https://item.mercari.com/gl/m902677562


----------



## audreylita

Awwlibrary said:


> Hi, please help authenticate these Manolo Blahnik kitten heels. I purchased them on Mercari.
> 
> https://item.mercari.com/gl/m902677562



Pictures are terrible with no clear detail.  Likely authentic but can't be sure.


----------



## jess236

I bought my first pair of Manolo Blahnik shoes and it came with this dustbag. Is this dustbag authentic? It doesn't have the copyright symbol after the "K" ?  Is it a new version of the dustbag?

Thank you!!


----------



## rdgldy

jess236 said:


> I bought my first pair of Manolo Blahnik shoes and it came with this dustbag. Is this dustbag authentic? It doesn't have the copyright symbol after the "K" ?  Is it a new version of the dustbag?
> 
> Thank you!!




I would absolutely not guarantee authenticity based on dustbags.


----------



## jess236

rdgldy said:


> I would absolutely not guarantee authenticity based on dustbags.



True. I was just nervous about the dustbag. Thanks!


----------



## rdgldy

jess236 said:


> True. I was just nervous about the dustbag. Thanks!



If you are unsure of the shoes, post them in here for someone to authenticate.


----------



## dreamearth

Hello!  I'd love if someone could verify these shoes.  I saw them in a showcase at a thrift store, and I was so surprised when they fit well that I did not really check them before buying.  Now I'm pretty sure they're fake, but I don't know anything about Prada shoes.  How fake are they?

Should I even be concerned they might not be leather? (the inside sole seems suspect)

s21.postimg.org/66iah7kur/IMAG3084.jpg

s21.postimg.org/3lcptovgz/IMAG3085.jpg

s21.postimg.org/erbm8dv0z/IMAG3087.jpg

s21.postimg.org/sotsdot3n/IMAG3089.jpg

s21.postimg.org/kut6salar/IMAG3092.jpg

s21.postimg.org/5sgyhm0r7/IMAG3093.jpg

Thank you for looking!


----------



## shuze

dreamearth said:


> Hello!  I'd love if someone could verify these shoes.  I saw them in a showcase at a thrift store, and I was so surprised when they fit well that I did not really check them before buying.  Now I'm pretty sure they're fake, but I don't know anything about Prada shoes.  How fake are they?
> 
> Should I even be concerned they might not be leather? (the inside sole seems suspect)
> 
> s21.postimg.org/66iah7kur/IMAG3084.jpg
> 
> s21.postimg.org/3lcptovgz/IMAG3085.jpg
> 
> s21.postimg.org/erbm8dv0z/IMAG3087.jpg
> 
> s21.postimg.org/sotsdot3n/IMAG3089.jpg
> 
> s21.postimg.org/kut6salar/IMAG3092.jpg
> 
> s21.postimg.org/5sgyhm0r7/IMAG3093.jpg
> 
> Thank you for looking
> 
> Nothing suspect about them. They are authentic Prada.


----------



## chrissylook

Please authenticate this pair of shoes. I brought from fashionphile.
Name: YSL Tribtoo 80 pumps
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/yves-saint-laurent-patent-vernice-tribtoo-80-pumps-black-385-new-90135

I heard stories from fashionphile selling fakes so I just want to make sure. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## shuze

chrissylook said:


> Please authenticate this pair of shoes. I brought from fashionphile.
> Name: YSL Tribtoo 80 pumps
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/yves-saint-laurent-patent-vernice-tribtoo-80-pumps-black-385-new-90135
> 
> I heard stories from fashionphile selling fakes so I just want to make sure.
> 
> Thank you in advance!



They're authentic.


----------



## chrissylook

Thank you so m


----------



## chrissylook

Thank you so much Shuze!!


----------



## shuze

chrissylook said:


> Thank you so much Shuze!!




You're welcome


----------



## dreamearth

shuze said:


> dreamearth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello!  I'd love if someone could verify these shoes.  I saw them in a showcase at a thrift store, and I was so surprised when they fit well that I did not really check them before buying.  Now I'm pretty sure they're fake, but I don't know anything about Prada shoes.  How fake are they?
> 
> Should I even be concerned they might not be leather? (the inside sole seems suspect)
> 
> s21.postimg.org/66iah7kur/IMAG3084.jpg
> 
> s21.postimg.org/3lcptovgz/IMAG3085.jpg
> 
> s21.postimg.org/erbm8dv0z/IMAG3087.jpg
> 
> s21.postimg.org/sotsdot3n/IMAG3089.jpg
> 
> s21.postimg.org/kut6salar/IMAG3092.jpg
> 
> s21.postimg.org/5sgyhm0r7/IMAG3093.jpg
> 
> Thank you for looking
> 
> Nothing suspect about them. They are authentic Prada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Shuze!  I'm really surprised and happy to hear that.  I was so worried since all of the Prada shoes in pictures online had a metal label on the bottom in the arch of the heel and a ribbon label on the inside sole.  I guess these must be older ones from before that?  Anyway, thanks again!
Click to expand...


----------



## shuze

Yes, they are older.


----------



## Awwlibrary

Awwlibrary said:


> Hi, please help authenticate these Manolo Blahnik kitten heels. I purchased them on Mercari.
> 
> https://item.mercari.com/gl/m902677562




I got the shoes today. I'm afraid my own pictures may not be much better. But here goes!


----------



## audreylita

Awwlibrary said:


> I got the shoes today. I'm afraid my own pictures may not be much better. But here goes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107922
> View attachment 3107923
> View attachment 3107924
> View attachment 3107925
> View attachment 3107926



Authentic Carolyn's.


----------



## 305fly

Can you please authentic these Gucci shoes?

I purchased them as a gift and they were received yesterday, I suspect they are not geniune.

Item: Mens Gucci Sneakers
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mens-Gucci-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Seller: usror-bg9jfl4i
Comments: Seller claims he was selling them for a friend. 

Thank you guys for your time.


----------



## shuze

305fly said:


> Can you please authentic these Gucci shoes?
> 
> I purchased them as a gift and they were received yesterday, I suspect they are not geniune.
> 
> Item: Mens Gucci Sneakers
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mens-Gucci-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Seller: usror-bg9jfl4i
> Comments: Seller claims he was selling them for a friend.
> 
> Thank you guys for your time.



Agree that they are counterfeit.


----------



## IStuckACello

Hi there, can someone please help me authenticate these? I'm not familiar with this brand. TIA!

Item: YSL Tribtoo 80 stingray in grey
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/YSL-Tribtoo-80-Grey-Stingray-Pebbled-Leather-55cab805ec5464510b01e8ed
Seller: chokwondo
Thank you!

https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...5464510b01e8ed/m_55cab805ec5464510b01e8ee.jpg
https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...5464510b01e8ed/m_55cab806d3703d2e5801e873.jpg
https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...5464510b01e8ed/m_55df769b5c12f8246900d2a0.jpg
https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...5464510b01e8ed/m_55df769b5c12f8246900d2a1.jpg


----------



## shuze

IStuckACello said:


> Hi there, can someone please help me authenticate these? I'm not familiar with this brand. TIA!
> 
> Item: YSL Tribtoo 80 stingray in grey
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/YSL-Tribtoo-80-Grey-Stingray-Pebbled-Leather-55cab805ec5464510b01e8ed
> Seller: chokwondo
> Thank you!
> 
> https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...5464510b01e8ed/m_55cab805ec5464510b01e8ee.jpg
> https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...5464510b01e8ed/m_55cab806d3703d2e5801e873.jpg
> https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...5464510b01e8ed/m_55df769b5c12f8246900d2a0.jpg
> https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...5464510b01e8ed/m_55df769b5c12f8246900d2a1.jpg



I see nothing questionable and from the one shot of the interior stamping and finishing at the topline I think they look fine but the pictures are really lacking in any detail of interior lining, sole stamping etc.


----------



## IStuckACello

shuze said:


> I see nothing questionable and from the one shot of the interior stamping and finishing at the topline I think they look fine but the pictures are really lacking in any detail of interior lining, sole stamping etc.




Thank you! I asked the seller for more pics and this is what I got, does that change anything?


----------



## shuze

IStuckACello said:


> Thank you! I asked the seller for more pics and this is what I got, does that change anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3111777
> View attachment 3111778



Thanks, they're fine.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Could someone please authenticate these boots? Thanks so much!

Item: Gianvito Rossi black suede over the knee boots.
Listing number: 161805878157
Seller: tharamil
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-GIANVIT...-6-5-UK-3-5-/161805878157?hash=item25ac61c38d


----------



## shuze

LouboutinHottie said:


> Could someone please authenticate these boots? Thanks so much!
> 
> Item: Gianvito Rossi black suede over the knee boots.
> Listing number: 161805878157
> Seller: tharamil
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-GIANVIT...-6-5-UK-3-5-/161805878157?hash=item25ac61c38d



Pictures are weak and show few details IMO but I don't see anything wrong and the seller obviously sells Italian footwear. You can ask for detailed pictures of the interior and sock lining but off those pictures all I can say is that I'd have no reservation buying them for myself but can't 100% authenticate them for someone else.


----------



## lanlanw

Item Name (if you know it): Chanel black jelly flats. 
Link (if available): Expired. 
Seller: 
Comments: I got this pair from a online community yard sale post. When I got the shoes I notice there is only size number on the bottom of the shoes no made stamps. They are authentic based on the authentication but I am just very curious to know if it is normal on jelly flats with only size number on insole. Anyone knows? Thanks!


----------



## lanlanw

lanlanw said:


> Item Name (if you know it): Chanel black jelly flats.
> Link (if available): Expired.
> Seller:
> Comments: I got this pair from a online community yard sale post. When I got the shoes I notice there is only size number on the bottom of the shoes no made stamps. They are authentic based on the authentication but I am just very curious to know if it is normal on jelly flats with only size number on insole. Anyone knows? Thanks!



I m having trouble to upload more pix  SORRY


----------



## shuze

I don't really understand your question. They should only have one size on the soling but I don't authenticate jellies so wait for others.


----------



## shuze

shuze said:


> I don't really understand your question. They should only have one size on the soling but I don't authenticate jellies so wait for others.




I think you're asking if there should be a "made in Italy" on the soling. I thought so but am definitely not sure and again, won't authenticate molded footwear. Sorry. 

Others that own them will hopefully post.


----------



## shuze

lanlanw said:


> I m having trouble to upload more pix  SORRY



 I just looked on a larger screen and IMO they are very poorly made with rough edges and nothing on the soling other than size. You said that they were authenticated? Who authenticated them?


----------



## IStuckACello

Can someone please tell me if these Jimmy Choos look okay?

Ebay seller: jmb151311
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=301729319242&globalID=EBAY-US


----------



## lanlanw

shuze said:


> I just looked on a larger screen and IMO they are very poorly made with rough edges and nothing on the soling other than size. You said that they were authenticated? Who authenticated them?


I used *****************. After I got the report, I asked about my concern and got no respond. I am thinking to use another one to authenticate again. Any suggestions?


----------



## shuze

IStuckACello said:


> Can someone please tell me if these Jimmy Choos look okay?
> 
> Ebay seller: jmb151311
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=301729319242&globalID=EBAY-US
> 
> View attachment 3117562
> View attachment 3117564
> View attachment 3117565
> View attachment 3117569



Good


----------



## shuze

lanlanw said:


> I used *****************. After I got the report, I asked about my concern and got no respond. I am thinking to use another one to authenticate again. Any suggestions?



Wait until others post if it's ok to give a recommendation. Again, I don't do molded footwear but have never seen a Chanel Camillia jelly  without logo and made in stamps in the mold.


----------



## heidipipkin

Hello shoes experts, please help me authenticate these Prada suede kitten pumps.
I've never owned any Prada shoes before but they look a little off comparing to other similar designer shoes. But what do I know. Any helps or opinions are greatly appreciated.
Thank you very much


----------



## shuze

Look fine to me.


----------



## lanlanw

lanlanw said:


> I used *****************. After I got the report, I asked about my concern and got no respond. I am thinking to use another one to authenticate again. Any suggestions?



Updates: I send them to Etinceler Authentications and they turned out fake. I think Etinceler are right. Now I really can't understand why the first authentication gave me opposite answer. I should ask refund from them!


----------



## audreylita

lanlanw said:


> Updates: I send them to Etinceler Authentications and they turned out fake. I think Etinceler are right. Now I really can't understand why the first authentication gave me opposite answer. I should ask refund from them!



A quick google search of your identical shoes show that yours are in fact different than the others that have been posted.  You can also get reviews of ****************** by googling their name and the word reviews.  You should do that with all companies like this.


----------



## BeenBurned

lanlanw said:


> Updates: I send them to Etinceler Authentications and they turned out fake. I think Etinceler are right.* Now I really can't understand why the first authentication gave me opposite answer*. I should ask refund from them!


I can explain why AF gave you bad information. As pointed out by Audreylita, there's a lot of information to be found on them in searches, much of it in the purse forum's ebay section. 

AF has only a limited number of authenticators who do multiple, unlike some other (more highly recommended) companies that use lots brand specialists, each of whom knows the brands. 

Because they're "authenticators" aren't expert in the brands they do, they make many mistakes. Those mistakes have been highly publicized and have cost buyers and sellers a lot of money! 


Yes, you ABSOLUTELY should demand a full refund from them.


----------



## audreylita

I personally would only use an authenticator who is knowledgeable in one area. Kind of like anything else in life.  

You know that old saying, a jack of all trades and a master of none.

In the end I find doing my own google searches usually gives me the answers I need.


----------



## SkyKat

Item: Salvatore Ferragamo Varas
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Salvator...U-7-RRP-595-/111716278395?hash=item1a02cf207b
Seller: hi.street.goodies

Hi Guys!  Long time lurker, it's really about time I signed up!

I got a bit click happy, I should have checked on here first.

What do we think about these babies?  I'm concerned about that leather icon but I know these shoes have been around a long time and I'm not sure if that could be normal for some.

Any assistance greatly appreciated!


----------



## shuze

I have specifically  said that I won't do Jellies over and over but also pointed out that there were obvious features wrong with the shoes. i did not want to get into an Internet discussion discussing a company where information regarding expertise is easily available on the internet but must take exception to comments about general expertise.If this board really believes that general expertise isn't good enough for authentication opinions as opposed to expertise on a specific label then I really should stop posting here on the various shoe threads.Aside from the possible exception of Vuitton and probably Prada my knowledge is not label specific.

I'm not expert on specific labels but I am expert on shoe construction.

IMO it's not about an authenticator's generalized knowledge vs. label specific knowledge but about the knowledge of the specific authenticator.

You guys can post back and tell me if you want me to continue to volunteer here and I take no offense if this board would rather have label specific volunteers.

I understand that the statements made were not at all directed at me and were directed at a company that has been called on numerous mistakes on numerous boards but sadly those comments do apply to me as well.


----------



## BeenBurned

audreylita said:


> I personally would only use an authenticator who is knowledgeable in one area. Kind of like anything else in life.
> 
> You know that old saying, a jack of all trades and a master of none.
> 
> In the end I find doing my own google searches usually gives me the answers I need.





shuze said:


> I have specifically  said that I won't do Jellies over and over but also pointed out that there were obvious features wrong with the shoes. i did not want to get into an Internet discussion discussing a company where information regarding expertise is easily available on the internet but must take exception to comments about general expertise.If this board really believes that general expertise isn't good enough for authentication opinions as opposed to expertise on a specific label then I really should stop posting here on the various shoe threads.Aside from the possible exception of Vuitton and probably Prada my knowledge is not label specific.
> 
> I'm not expert on specific labels but I am expert on shoe construction.
> 
> IMO it's not about an authenticator's generalized knowledge vs. label specific knowledge but about the knowledge of the specific authenticator.
> 
> You guys can post back and tell me if you want me to continue to volunteer here and I take no offense if this board would rather have label specific volunteers.
> 
> I understand that the statements made were not at all directed at me and were directed at a company that has been called on numerous mistakes on numerous boards but sadly those comments do apply to me as well.


Shuze, your knowledge of shoes and their construction has been spot on. I think you've misunderstood the criticism directed toward a company. 

My comments were in reference to NOT generalized knowledge but on the specific company and it's history of inaccurate authentications.

In that case, I stand by my opinion because that company accepts payment for its supposed expertise and far too often, gets it wrong! And the company's mistakes can and do costs its clients large amounts of money and can hurt the reputation of honest sellers in the many instances where they've deemed authentic items as fake as well as documented cases where they've done professional authentications for sellers. In those cases, the sellers paid for documentation prior to listing their items so they wouldn't accidently list a fake. Yet the authentications they received were wrong, the sellers listed fakes and ultimately received dings to their accounts when those fakes (obvious fakes, BTW) were removed by ebay. 

I specifically recall Coach and Dooney mistakes. If you'd like, I can find links to the posts on TPF that document the errors. 

In cases such as those as well as the buyer of the fake Chanel jellies, this company shouldn't be authenticating Chanel. (Although not expert, I recall Chanel bag authentication errors they made too.) Remember, the buyer of the Chanel jellies used that company for a professional authentication and didn't get what she paid for. Fortunately for her, there were enough questions that she sought an opinion from Etinceler, a PROVEN Chanel expert company and got an accurate decision.



My point is that if a company is going to accept payment for professional services, they'd darned well know what they're doing and be (wo)man enough to know the limits of their knowledg and refund payments when they cannot conclusively say that an item is genuine or counterfeit.


----------



## shuze

I completely agree with everything you said but I had to stand up against generalized statements that authenticators who do multiple labels are less valid than those who only do one-it all depends on the authenticator and I had to respond to the "jack of all trades" comments as they certainly apply to me as well.

Yes, that company has been called on numerous mistakes but the issue is obviously not a problem of using authenticators with general knowledge-the problem is the specific authenticators used.


----------



## BeenBurned

shuze said:


> I completely agree with everything you said but I had to stand up against generalized statements that authenticators who do multiple labels are less valid than those who only do one-it all depends on the authenticator and I had to respond to the "jack of all trades" comments as they certainly apply to me as well.
> 
> Yes, that company has been called on numerous mistakes but the issue is obviously not a problem of using authenticators with general knowledge-the problem is the specific authenticators used.


I can also do multiple labels (with expertise) and a few others where I'm comfortable enough with my knowledge to know an item is fake. 

But the difference is that on the brands I don't have the expertise, I would never presume to accept payment (as a professional) to issue an opinion on it because I believe that those who get paid for their expertise should be real experts. 

OTOH, I'm comfortable enough with to look at a plastic LV with oval Os and state it's fake. Or I will comment that a Chanel bag with serial number 10218184 is fake although I am not qualified to issue a professional opinion.

IMO, a company that advertises itself as professional authenticators has to meet a higher level of credibility than the posters here do. 

Does that make sense? 

Please continue to share your knowledge here! There are very few shoe experts and I'd venture to say that Audreylita appreciates the help. (My shoe knowledge certainly isn't as extensive as either yours or Audrey's but I like to read and help where I can.


----------



## audreylita

Oh my, just read all the last posts.  Certainly wasn't referring to shuze at all.  Her knowledge of shoes is obvious.  This company that the original poster referenced authenticates everything including shoes, purses, jewelry, sunglasses, belts, watches . . . from every designer which is listed from A to Z on their site.

My comment was taken completely out of context and I do apologize for any misunderstanding.  That is the problem with copy on a computer screen or texts as well, things can be interpreted in a way that the writer did not intend.


----------



## BeenBurned

audreylita said:


> Oh my, just read all the last posts.  Certainly wasn't referring to shuze at all.  Her knowledge of shoes is obvious.  This company that the original poster referenced authenticates everything including shoes, purses, jewelry, sunglasses, belts, watches . . . from every designer which is listed from A to Z on their site.


I knew you were referring to AF as were my comments too.


----------



## audreylita

BeenBurned said:


> I knew you were referring to AF as were my comments too.



Yes I know.  Thank you BB.


----------



## shuze

And I know that too but I would like to continue this conversation in an appropriate place if there is such a thing. The topic of authenticators who authenticate a single (or small number) of labels vs. those who authenticate by understanding and being able to differentiate problems of construction is obviously near and dear to me and I don't consider one better than the other regardless of whether authentication is free or charged but from the comments posted it seems that you guys do and when it comes to a paid service an authenticator is best label specific. That's all I'm disagreeing with. I don't think you have to be expert on a specific label to give an expert opinion on designer footwear authenticity if you're expert on how footwear is made but you do need to be expert on how fine footwear should be made.


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> Oh my, just read all the last posts.  Certainly wasn't referring to shuze at all.  Her knowledge of shoes is obvious.  This company that the original poster referenced authenticates everything including shoes, purses, jewelry, sunglasses, belts, watches . . . from every designer which is listed from A to Z on their site.
> 
> My comment was taken completely out of context and I do apologize for any misunderstanding.  That is the problem with copy on a computer screen or texts as well, things can be interpreted in a way that the writer did not intend.


I Know you were referring to them and not me but the whole point is that the statement applied to me too LOL. I know you read my shock when I asked who authenticated those but I just don't ever want to do jellies as there are very good counterfeits. That was not one of them.

And again, I totally agree that anyone who authenticated every category better be expert in the production of all of them and I know of no one who can do that. I'll stick with shoes and a couple of leather houses which is broad enough for me.


----------



## ashlee_lehien

*Hi, can you check these shoes for me fake or authentic? thanks so much*


----------



## mnc2008

Hi,

I am interested in purchasing Saint Laurent smoking slippers and I would love your help & expertise. Thank you!

Item: Authentic New in Box Saint Laurent YSL Black Patent Leather Loafers US 8/38
Item Number: 231649019527
Seller: shelcyluxstore
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231649019527?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------



## audreylita

shuze said:


> I Know you were referring to them and not me but the whole point is that the statement applied to me too LOL. I know you read my shock when I asked who authenticated those but I just don't ever want to do jellies as there are very good counterfeits. That was not one of them.
> 
> And again, I totally agree that anyone who authenticated every category better be expert in the production of all of them and I know of no one who can do that. I'll stick with shoes and a couple of leather houses which is broad enough for me.



I know you are an expert in shoes and your expertise and service here is invaluable.  We are all thankful for your knowledge.


----------



## audreylita

ashlee_lehien said:


> *Hi, can you check these shoes for me fake or authentic? thanks so much*



I commented on this pair in another thread.  I own many Hangisi's and there are several differences with these that are not consistent with mine.

I am open to other opinions on these shoes.


----------



## shuze

mnc2008 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am interested in purchasing Saint Laurent smoking slippers and I would love your help & expertise. Thank you!
> 
> Item: Authentic New in Box Saint Laurent YSL Black Patent Leather Loafers US 8/38
> Item Number: 231649019527
> Seller: shelcyluxstore
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231649019527?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649



Fine IMO


----------



## mnc2008

shuze said:


> Fine IMO


Thank you for such a quick response!


----------



## xregretnothing

Please authenticate this pair of Prada sandals? I would appreciate it so much! 
This is the pair i purchased: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/262022176791
This is the actual sandal: 
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Prada-Multi-Stone-Satin-Ankle-Wrap-Sandal-Sandals/prod71860055/p.prod

I noticed the Ebay listing has excessive stones on the front strap. Also, there is a sole padding on the back of the sandal from Bergdorf's. I'm starting to second guess my purchase. The seller has numerous negative reviews from customers who've said he shipped fake items. Please help me, thank you! 


Edit 1: 
I am adding extra pictures the seller sent after i requested them: 

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NDgwWDY0MA==/z/NHAAAOSwd0BV7PDB/$_12.JPG?set_id=2
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NDgwWDY0MA==/z/xmkAAOSwLVZV7PDC/$_12.JPG?set_id=2
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NDgwWDY0MA==/z/ylwAAOSwu4BV7PDC/$_12.JPG?set_id=2
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NDgwWDY0MA==/z/-ZwAAOSwMmBV7PDM/$_12.JPG?set_id=2
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NDgwWDY0MA==/z/yvwAAOSwu4BV7PDM/$_12.JPG?set_id=2

Thanks!


----------



## SkyKat

SkyKat said:


> Item: Salvatore Ferragamo Varas
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Salvator...U-7-RRP-595-/111716278395?hash=item1a02cf207b
> Seller: hi.street.goodies
> 
> Hi Guys!  Long time lurker, it's really about time I signed up!
> 
> I got a bit click happy, I should have checked on here first.
> 
> What do we think about these babies?  I'm concerned about that leather icon but I know these shoes have been around a long time and I'm not sure if that could be normal for some.
> 
> Any assistance greatly appreciated!



These arrived today, they look ok to me compared to other vintage shoes I own but I don't have any in this brand.

Any thoughts?


----------



## shuze

xregretnothing said:


> Please authenticate this pair of Prada sandals? I would appreciate it so much!
> This is the pair i purchased:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/262022176791
> This is the actual sandal:
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Prada-Multi-Stone-Satin-Ankle-Wrap-Sandal-Sandals/prod71860055/p.prod
> 
> I noticed the Ebay listing has excessive stones on the front strap. Also, there is a sole padding on the back of the sandal from Bergdorf's. I'm starting to second guess my purchase. The seller has numerous negative reviews from customers who've said he shipped fake items. Please help me, thank you!
> 
> 
> Edit 1:
> I am adding extra pictures the seller sent after i requested them:
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NDgwWDY0MA==/z/NHAAAOSwd0BV7PDB/$_12.JPG?set_id=2
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NDgwWDY0MA==/z/xmkAAOSwLVZV7PDC/$_12.JPG?set_id=2
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NDgwWDY0MA==/z/ylwAAOSwu4BV7PDC/$_12.JPG?set_id=2
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NDgwWDY0MA==/z/-ZwAAOSwMmBV7PDM/$_12.JPG?set_id=2
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NDgwWDY0MA==/z/yvwAAOSwu4BV7PDM/$_12.JPG?set_id=2
> 
> Thanks!



Prada's are definitely authentic.


----------



## shuze

SkyKat said:


> These arrived today, they look ok to me compared to other vintage shoes I own but I don't have any in this brand.
> 
> Any thoughts?



Authentic recolored vintage Ferragamo.


----------



## SkyKat

shuze said:


> Authentic recolored vintage Ferragamo.



Oooh that's interesting!

Thankyou so much


----------



## shuze

SkyKat said:


> Oooh that's interesting!
> 
> Thankyou so much




You're very welcome!


----------



## luxeCrush

HI all 

I am interested in purchasing these 'Hermes' riding boots on eBay could you please give your opinions on the authenticity of these boots. If genuine they must be an older style of Hermes riding boots.

Item: Brown leather Hermes riding boots size EU36.5 fits UK 3.5
Listing number: 321861777892
Seller: jc_queen
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3218617778...84.m1555.l2649

Comments: The seller does not have a receipt, box, dustbag or anything

They have uploaded lots of photos and including close ups


----------



## BeenBurned

luxeCrush said:


> HI all
> 
> I am interested in purchasing these 'Hermes' riding boots on eBay could you please give your opinions on the authenticity of these boots. If genuine they must be an older style of Hermes riding boots.
> 
> Item: Brown leather Hermes riding boots size EU36.5 fits UK 3.5
> Listing number: 321861777892
> Seller: jc_queen
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3218617778...84.m1555.l2649
> 
> Comments: The seller does not have a receipt, box, dustbag or anything
> 
> They have uploaded lots of photos and including close ups


Your link to the listing doesn't work. (I can't authenticate.)

Here's the link:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321861777...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=321861777892&_rdc=1


----------



## eileenqx

Hi, can anyone help to authorise ? thanks 
I do not know how to post pics. 
pLEASE SE THE LINK: 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MANOLO-BL...Ys%2BOn0UV%2BU7r1suGM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## shuze

beenburned said:


> your link to the listing doesn't work. (i can't authenticate.)
> 
> here's the link:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321861777...l?_from=r40&_sacat=0&_nkw=321861777892&_rdc=1



imo authentic


----------



## shuze

eileenqx said:


> Hi, can anyone help to authorise ? thanks
> I do not know how to post pics.
> pLEASE SE THE LINK:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MANOLO-BL...Ys%2BOn0UV%2BU7r1suGM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc[/QUO
> 
> 
> Authentic


----------



## eileenqx

Can anyone help below pair? 
Thanks 
Link: 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Alexander...Ys%2BOn0UV%2BU7r1suGM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## shuze

eileenqx said:


> Can anyone help below pair?
> Thanks
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Alexander...Ys%2BOn0UV%2BU7r1suGM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




Would have liked to see sole stamp but I can see enough-they're fine.


----------



## eileenqx

Hi, could anyone help for below 2 boots and 1 pair Chanel.
Thanks so much X

1. 5050 BLACK BOOTS
ID:221876689436
SELLER:billeeross
LINK: 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ladies-Ru...oots-Size-3-/221876689436?hash=item33a8e19a1c

2.505 BROWN BOOTS
ID:221876734827
SELLER:billeeross
LINK:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ladies-Ru...oots-Size-3-/221876734827?hash=item33a8e24b6b

3.CHANEL FLAT 
ID:221872716265
SELLER:gulgulator100
LINK:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221872716265?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Zombie_Racer

Hello, kindly please help authenticate these SW pumps. They arrive in the original SW purple box and duster. Logos everywhere seem to match however the serial # inside the shoe has been erased. When comparing to the same shoes posted in Nordstrom, the sole in those is dark and not nude. Any help is really appreciated. Thank you! 
http://www.bluefly.com/stuart-weitz...-nouveau-aniline-pumps/p/357071601/detail.fly


----------



## shuze

Zombie_Racer said:


> Hello, kindly please help authenticate these SW pumps. They arrive in the original SW purple box and duster. Logos everywhere seem to match however the serial # inside the shoe has been erased. When comparing to the same shoes posted in Nordstrom, the sole in those is dark and not nude. Any help is really appreciated. Thank you!
> http://www.bluefly.com/stuart-weitz...-nouveau-aniline-pumps/p/357071601/detail.fly




Authentic


----------



## Zombie_Racer

@Shuze : Thank you!


----------



## shuze

eileenqx said:


> Hi, could anyone help for below 2 boots and 1 pair Chanel.
> Thanks so much X
> 
> 1. 5050 BLACK BOOTS
> ID:221876689436
> SELLER:billeeross
> LINK:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ladies-Ru...oots-Size-3-/221876689436?hash=item33a8e19a1c
> 
> 2.505 BROWN BOOTS
> ID:221876734827
> SELLER:billeeross
> LINK:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ladies-Ru...oots-Size-3-/221876734827?hash=item33a8e24b6b
> 
> 3.CHANEL FLAT
> ID:221872716265
> SELLER:gulgulator100
> LINK:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221872716265?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



The pictures are not focused enough for me. I don't see anything wrong and RB definitely carries the label.

My only similar Chanels have a different sole stamp so I'll leave them to others.


----------



## maja2506

Hello I would need I help I bought these Valentinos about 3 months ago and I sold them as they were too big for me. Not the buyer is claiming that they are fake. I want to open a case against my buyer if this would be a truth so I need your help - please. Thanks a lot!! 

VALENTINO NOIR BLACK


----------



## samouu

Hi everyone,
I just bought those shoes from a local shop and I would like to make sure that these are authentic.
Can you please help me ? 

Thank in advance for your help

Item name : Manolo Blahnik Hangisi blue flats


----------



## shuze

maja2506 said:


> Hello I would need I help I bought these Valentinos about 3 months ago and I sold them as they were too big for me. Not the buyer is claiming that they are fake. I want to open a case against my buyer if this would be a truth so I need your help - please. Thanks a lot!!
> 
> VALENTINO NOIR BLACK
> 
> View attachment 3127679
> 
> View attachment 3127680
> 
> View attachment 3127681
> 
> View attachment 3127682
> 
> View attachment 3127683
> 
> View attachment 3127684
> 
> View attachment 3127685



Authentic IMO but to appease your buyer you can use a professional service like authenticate4u.com


----------



## purseobsessedRX

Item: Tory Burch Reva Women's Size 6.5 Leopard Print Saffiano Leather
Listing number: 151784144401
Seller: r.yan77
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/15178414440...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=151784144401&_rdc=1
Comments: Seller has 100% rating, but I have not been able to find this exact style when searching the internet. I know there have been saffiano leather leopard Revas that were sold at Bloomingdales, but the print was much smaller. All other Revas I remember with print like this were calf hair. Thank you in advance for your time and input.


----------



## maja2506

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO but to appease your buyer you can use a professional service like authenticate4u.com




Thanks a or for a quick response [emoji253][emoji253]


----------



## audreylita

samouu said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just bought those shoes from a local shop and I would like to make sure that these are authentic.
> Can you please help me ?
> 
> Thank in advance for your help
> 
> Item name : Manolo Blahnik Hangisi blue flats



Authentic IMO.


----------



## shuze

purseobsessedRX said:


> Item: Tory Burch Reva Women's Size 6.5 Leopard Print Saffiano Leather
> Listing number: 151784144401
> Seller: r.yan77
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/15178414440...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=151784144401&_rdc=1
> Comments: Seller has 100% rating, but I have not been able to find this exact style when searching the internet. I know there have been saffiano leather leopard Revas that were sold at Bloomingdales, but the print was much smaller. All other Revas I remember with print like this were calf hair. Thank you in advance for your time and input.



Authentic IMO. i own them in the haircalf.


----------



## shuze

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO. i own them in the haircalf.



I can't find them either so if you buy them please post a picture of the interior stamping and the "made in" but they look good to me.


----------



## robyprincess91

Hi everyone!
Can you please help me to authenticate those Charllotte Olympia that i bought from Veistaire Collective? Thank you

Item Name: Charlotte Olympia
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.it/d...mosciato-nero-charlotte-olympia-1475117.shtml

Seller: PIA
Comments: i'm not sure about the autenticity because of the inside sole,which is different from the usual Charlotte Olympia's sole.  And also the gold cobweb brandmark under the sole looks like sticked down there.

Thank you so much


----------



## purseobsessedRX

shuze said:


> I can't find them either so if you buy them please post a picture of the interior stamping and the "made in" but they look good to me.



Thanks for the input! Seller measured insole and I didn't end up buying because they would've been WAY too small.


----------



## Littlegiraffe

Can anyone help me to authenticate these chanel flats?  I got them on eBay http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/161817164872 

There's no serial numbers inside the shoes, but all my other chanel flats do!

Thanks!


----------



## bvbirdygirl

Hi!  Bought these slightly used tribute sandals for an amazing deal but it seemed too good to be true so I want to make sure they're authentic. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## shuze

Tribs are fine


----------



## czienkosky

Hi, can you please help me authenticate these?

Item:   MANOLO BLAHNIK NIB Black Crisp Napa Leather Open Toe Pumps Sz 41
Item number:  301741481907
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/301741481907?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Seller:  thewrld
Notes: n/a

Thank you!


----------



## audreylita

czienkosky said:


> Hi, can you please help me authenticate these?
> 
> Item:   MANOLO BLAHNIK NIB Black Crisp Napa Leather Open Toe Pumps Sz 41
> Item number:  301741481907
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/301741481907?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Seller:  thewrld
> Notes: n/a
> 
> Thank you!



Authentic IMO.  You should always check a sellers feedback for this and any auction.


----------



## czienkosky

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO.  You should always check a sellers feedback for this and any auction.




Thank you!


----------



## santmega

item: CHANEL white leather espadrilles, size 36

listing number: 191696387747

seller: maryorie123 (on eBay)

link: 191696387747

comments: since these are sold out worldwide, I have absolutely no choice but to buy them on a third party website and these are the cheapest ones on eBay and these are the exact pair I want. any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks a lot!


----------



## santmega

(***renewed post** my last post has errors in it, sorry about that!!!! ignore my last post) 

item: Authentic Chanel Espadrilles Lambskin size 36

listing number: 191696387747

seller: maryorie123

link: 
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Chanel-Espadrilles-Lambskin-size-36-/191696387747?nav=SEARCH

comments: any help would be greatly appreciated in authenticating these. thanks a lot!!


----------



## shuze

santmega said:


> (***renewed post** my last post has errors in it, sorry about that!!!! ignore my last post)
> 
> item: Authentic Chanel Espadrilles Lambskin size 36
> 
> listing number: 191696387747
> 
> seller: maryorie123
> 
> link:
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Chanel-Espadrilles-Lambskin-size-36-/191696387747?nav=SEARCH
> 
> comments: any help would be greatly appreciated in authenticating these. thanks a lot!!



Fine IMO


----------



## santmega

hi ladies! I found a brand new pair for only $50 more, completely worth it to me. these are $760 online, but before I purchase I need help authenticating these!! any help would be highly appreciated, I attached 6 images, kindly check them if any of you dolls would like to help. thanks gals!! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## santmega

santmega said:


> View attachment 3134569
> View attachment 3134576
> View attachment 3134590
> 
> View attachment 3134591
> View attachment 3134593
> View attachment 3134594
> 
> 
> hi ladies! I found a brand new pair for only $50 more, completely worth it to me. these are $760 online, but before I purchase I need help authenticating these!! any help would be highly appreciated, I attached 6 images, kindly check them if any of you dolls would like to help. thanks gals!! [emoji173]&#65039;




polite bump! need to know if they're auth or not, so I can purchase right away. [emoji16]


----------



## shuze

I thought both pair looked OK but it's tough with espadrilles as they're not lasted like dress shoes. I hoped that someone who owns them would post but if you buy them please post your own pictures of the insole, lining, sole and interior stamping when you receive them.


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

santmega said:


> polite bump! need to know if they're auth or not, so I can purchase right away. [emoji16]


 


Posted pictures of fakes on the Chanel thread. Good luck with authentication.
Fake Chanel?  Post it here!


----------



## rtupaz

Item: 121753504936
Seller: giftofgarb 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-YVES-SA...el-7-5-8-38-/121753504936?hash=item1c59130ca8
Comments: Please authenticate.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## shuze

rtupaz said:


> Item: 121753504936
> Seller: giftofgarb
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-YVES-SA...el-7-5-8-38-/121753504936?hash=item1c59130ca8
> Comments: Please authenticate.  Thank you in advance!



Fine although I would have liked to see sole stamp but everything else is spot on.


----------



## BarbieChanel

please help authenticate!!! Thank you!

item: Prada ladies leather boots 37

item #:291570020257

link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/291570020257?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

seller: skypup101


----------



## shuze

BarbieChanel said:


> please help authenticate!!! Thank you!
> 
> item: Prada ladies leather boots 37
> 
> item #:291570020257
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/291570020257?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> seller: skypup101



Authentic IMO and if you buy them you can use a tweezer to gently pull out that little disclosed nick and put a drop of rubber cement there and press the flap back down. You can then just rub off the excess glue if any gets on the skins and the cut will virtually disappear.


----------



## BeenBurned

I'm pretty sure I know the answer to whether these LV shoes are authentic but before reporting them, I want to verify with the real experts!

TIA.

Seller swansclothingandmore
Bonanza: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Lou...-Monogram-Driving-Loafer-Sz-41-US-8/285598714

Same listing on ebay: 
Seller amylinndog          	            (356)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Louis-Vuitt...-Sz-41-US-8-/321869757902?hash=item4af0eebdce

I think this is the telltale giveaway.


----------



## shuze

BeenBurned said:


> I'm pretty sure I know the answer to whether these LV shoes are authentic but before reporting them, I want to verify with the real experts!
> 
> TIA.
> 
> Seller swansclothingandmore
> Bonanza: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Lou...-Monogram-Driving-Loafer-Sz-41-US-8/285598714
> 
> Same listing on ebay:
> Seller amylinndog          	            (356)
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Louis-Vuitt...-Sz-41-US-8-/321869757902?hash=item4af0eebdce
> 
> I think this is the telltale giveaway.



You are correct. They are " IMO"  counterfeit.


----------



## BeenBurned

shuze said:


> You are correct. They are " IMO"  counterfeit.


 Thanks, Shuze!


----------



## tumbleweeds

Item: 111767453630



Seller: golden.road

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/11176745363...49&var=410759545736&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Any insight/opinions into whether or not these are authentic would be greatly appreciated.  I'm shopping around for my wife and would hate to purchase counterfeit goods.  The seller claims they are 100% authentic but I have my doubts.  Thank you.


----------



## shuze

tumbleweeds said:


> Item: 111767453630
> 
> 
> 
> Seller: golden.road
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/11176745363...49&var=410759545736&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Any insight/opinions into whether or not these are authentic would be greatly appreciated.  I'm shopping around for my wife and would hate to purchase counterfeit goods.  The seller claims they are 100% authentic but I have my doubts.  Thank you.



Hopefully someone will post for you. I cannot authenticate molded footwear.


----------



## BeenBurned

tumbleweeds said:


> Item: 111767453630
> 
> 
> 
> Seller: golden.road
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/11176745363...49&var=410759545736&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Any insight/opinions into whether or not these are authentic would be greatly appreciated.  I'm shopping around for my wife and would hate to purchase counterfeit goods.  The seller claims they are 100% authentic but I have my doubts.  Thank you.





shuze said:


> Hopefully someone will post for you. I cannot authenticate molded footwear.


I don't know Hunter boots but it looks like the seller uses mostly stock photos in his listings so there's no way to authenticate any of them.


----------



## tumbleweeds

BeenBurned said:


> I don't know Hunter boots but it looks like the seller uses mostly stock photos in his listings so there's no way to authenticate any of them.



Okay. Thank you both for your time.  I may as well spend the extra $15-$20 and order them through a reputable vendor like Zappos or Nordstroms.


----------



## audreylita

BeenBurned said:


> I don't know Hunter boots but it looks like the seller uses mostly stock photos in his listings so there's no way to authenticate any of them.





tumbleweeds said:


> Okay. Thank you both for your time.  I may as well spend the extra $15-$20 and order them through a reputable vendor like Zappos or Nordstroms.



Good call.  As always it's important to check a sellers feedback and clicking on the hot link if there's anything negative is a quick way to see specific problems.

Also toolhaus which for me is the go to site to see complete neutral and negative feedback.  Here it is for this seller, it takes awhile for all this feedback to load:

http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=golden.road&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home


----------



## xxekdnjs

Authentication would be greatly appreciated! TIA!

Item: CLASSIC CHANEL CC LOGO BLACK QUILTED BALLERINA BALLET FLATS
Listing number: 291526092883
Seller: ntam789
Link: auction link
Comments: The seller stated that she didn't have the serial number of the shoes, but a copy of the receipt can be provided to the buyer if requested.


----------



## robyprincess91

Hi everyone!
Can you please help me to authenticate those Charllotte Olympia that i bought from Veistaire Collective? Thank you

Item Name: Charlotte Olympia
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.it/do...-1475117.shtml

Seller: PIA
Comments: i'm not sure about the autenticity because of the inside sole,which is different from the usual Charlotte Olympia's sole. And also the gold cobweb brandmark under the sole looks like sticked down there.

Thank you so much


----------



## alexandracyn

Hello
I just purchased a pair of shoes with the help of a friend overseas...
Help me authenticate please 

Item: Manolo Blahnik Hangisi Pumps in Blue (White crystal)









The shoe doesnt come with extra heel tip and the box is a little odd....

Help is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## BarbieChanel

Please help authenticate! Thanks a bunch 

link-http://www.ebay.ca/itm/JIMMY-CHOO-MUSIC-MID-CALF-SUEDE-BOOT-SIZE-36/151833332401?_trksid=p2050601.c100085.m2372&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140211132617%26meid%3D928cf6bf6020482f8d80808dbbb8aac8%26pid%3D100085%26rk%3D4%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D321875784648%26clkid%3D149813706749212906&_qi=RTM2067270item name -JIMMY CHOO "MUSIC" MID CALF SUEDE BOOT - SIZE 36
item #151833332401
seller- goldiejules


----------



## BarbieChanel

Sorry there was a error on the link. Here it is again below.

link-  http://www.ebay.ca/itm/151833332401?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
name -JIMMY CHOO "MUSIC" MID CALF SUEDE BOOT - SIZE 36
item #151833332401
seller- goldiejules


----------



## BarbieChanel

Please authenticate another one as well. Thanks again!

link- http://www.ebay.ca/itm/252102781187?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
item #- 252102781187
item name-Jimmy Choo *Authentic* Black Satin Mesh Strappy Peeptoe Sz 36 6 *Mint Cond*
seller- lussodiluca


----------



## audreylita

alexandracyn said:


> Hello
> I just purchased a pair of shoes with the help of a friend overseas...
> Help me authenticate please
> 
> Item: Manolo Blahnik Hangisi Pumps in Blue (White crystal)
> 
> View attachment 3143509
> View attachment 3143510
> View attachment 3143511
> View attachment 3143512
> View attachment 3143513
> View attachment 3143514
> 
> 
> The shoe doesnt come with extra heel tip and the box is a little odd....
> 
> Help is appreciated, thanks!



Authentic IMO.


----------



## shuze

BarbieChanel said:


> Please authenticate another one as well. Thanks again!
> 
> link- http://www.ebay.ca/itm/252102781187?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> item #- 252102781187
> item name-Jimmy Choo *Authentic* Black Satin Mesh Strappy Peeptoe Sz 36 6 *Mint Cond*
> seller- lussodiluca



The mesh are definitely authentic. I don't see any red flags on the other boot but would like to see the lining.


----------



## dmrj2517

Hi are the pictured stuart weitzman love fringe sandals authentic? I found them very cheap and am concerned that they are counterfeit. Thanks!


----------



## shuze

dmrj2517 said:


> Hi are the pictured stuart weitzman love fringe sandals authentic? I found them very cheap and am concerned that they are counterfeit. Thanks!



They're authentic! BTW for all reading-these are great pictures that truly show the quality of the materials and construction. The only shot missing is the shoe on its side but in this case it isn't needed.


----------



## verychic555

Can someone please authenticate these Chanel shoes.  They look well made except in the area where the heel sticks to the sole.


----------



## verychic555

More pics


----------



## verychic555

More


----------



## verychic555

M


----------



## verychic555

Cc


----------



## verychic555

C


----------



## verychic555

More pics


----------



## verychic555

M


----------



## verychic555

C


----------



## verychic555

Look at the last three pictures! Esp 7&8 to see what I mean. Thanks!


----------



## shuze

I need to see a picture of the shoe on the side with the toe n heel touching the wall. Take the picture directly over the shoe so you don't distort it. Then I can confirm that the shoe is fine which it appears to be.

You're just looked looking at where they spanked that component heel on.


----------



## verychic555

Thank you for responding. Is this what you wanted?


----------



## verychic555

C


----------



## verychic555

More views


----------



## verychic555

This is my only concern...where the heel meets the sole.


----------



## shuze

verychic555 said:


> More views



Yes, this is the one so everyone can see the shoe in profile but be sure to rotate it right side up so that it appears to be on a shelf.


----------



## verychic555

Thank you so much for taking the time to respond to my request. I hope this helps...


----------



## shuze

Authentic IMO


----------



## verychic555

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO



Thank you so much again for taking the time and having the patience to respond.  Very helpful indeed!!!!


----------



## alanboo

Can anyone authenticate these Margiela Future 2013 Matte Black?
Thanks!


----------



## acm1134

Can someone please help me to authenticate these Tory Burch Reva's ? Thanks in advance !!


----------



## BarbieChanel

Hi ladies can you please help authentic these giuseppe. Thank you in advance!

link- http://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?requestSource=b&adId=1107846913

item #-1107846913


----------



## shuze

Good IMO


----------



## shuze

BarbieChanel said:


> Hi ladies can you please help authentic these giuseppe. Thank you in advance!
> 
> link- http://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?requestSource=b&adId=1107846913
> 
> item #-1107846913



They're fine


----------



## Lapispore

Hi, can anyone help me authenticate these YSL tributes?  These are the only photos I have right now.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## shuze

Lapispore said:


> Hi, can anyone help me authenticate these YSL tributes?  These are the only photos I have right now.  Thank you in advance!



Sorry but I can't authenticate off those pictures and doubt that anyone else will. Please see first page for pictures needed.  My personal needs are a picture of the shoe on its side close up showing the entire shoe along with closeups of the label, sole stamping, strap stamping and a full close picture of how the platform is wrapped at the front.

I will add that I don't see any obvious red flags from what I can see but IMO that's not good enough.


----------



## jeijieheyiyi

FOR AUCTION SITES:
Item: PRADA Spazzolato Wingtip Brogue Oxford Platform Creeper With Gold Tip, Sz 7.5
Listing number: 151840601476
Seller: mel1697homer
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Spazz...-Tip-Sz-7-5-/151840601476?hash=item235a67b584
Comments: Please authenticate this pair for me, really appreciate!


----------



## shuze

jeijieheyiyi said:


> FOR AUCTION SITES:
> Item: PRADA Spazzolato Wingtip Brogue Oxford Platform Creeper With Gold Tip, Sz 7.5
> Listing number: 151840601476
> Seller: mel1697homer
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Spazz...-Tip-Sz-7-5-/151840601476?hash=item235a67b584
> Comments: Please authenticate this pair for me, really appreciate!



Those are not stamped correctly IMO.


----------



## Diesel Religion

Hi, please authenticate. Your help will be greatly appreciated.


Item Name: PRADA Calf Leather High-Tops 9 Prada; 
 Listing number: 161755116479
 Seller ID: goart90069 
 Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/161755116479?...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## shuze

Diesel Religion said:


> Hi, please authenticate. Your help will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Item Name: PRADA Calf Leather High-Tops 9 Prada;
> Listing number: 161755116479
> Seller ID: goart90069
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/161755116479?...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT



No way to authenticate off those pictures without seeing interior insole, stamping, and soling. Post those pictures if you buy them but I see no red flags either.


----------



## Suzaina

Item Namerada Vernice Nude Classic Patent Leather Mary Jane Platform Pumps Size 39.5 
Seller name:sudanaj
eBay item number:221918762428
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/221918762428?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Please help authenticate prada maryjanes.


Thanks


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Hi Good Morning to all!


Item Name: Black Canvas Chanel Espadrilles from the 2014 cruise collection
Link :http://www.ebay.com/itm/26211015328...1&exe=13453&ext=34391&sojTags=exe=exe,ext=ext 
Seller:offbetti 
Comments: 
 I have been on the search for Black Canvas Chanel Espadrilles from the 2014 Cruise Collection for quite some time now. Recently I finally found a pair in my size and in "like new" condition. The seller has a receipt dated for 2013. However, I saw a few posts prior that high quality Chanel espadrilles are being made with authentic boxes? This has me a little worried and before I press the "buy it now" button when it is resisted,I would really appreciate if someone can please let me know if these are authentic? The seller sent me more detailed pictures. Thank you advance for your help!


----------



## shuze

Having problems posting. If it doesn't work this time I'll stop trying for a while.

Re: Prada beige patent pumps- no red flags but can't see enough detail. If you buy them please post clear pics of the sole logo, insole and lining at the side showing the top and at the back showing the seam to the side.


----------



## nicma

FOR AUCTION SITES:
Item: TORY BURCH MILLER IVORY
Listing number: 262086498645
Seller: than-us2015
Link: ebay link
Comments: Concerned that they have low feedback, and it looks like the brown siding spilled over on to the logo (evident in the last photo). It also looks like they have a few sizes available (red flag). They appear to be the same person listing on poshmark. I've called every store/outlet near me to buy them from the source, but it seems EVERYONE is sold out.


----------



## spamblahblah

FOR AUCTION SITES:
Item: LANVIN Paris Men sneaker Shoes, 7UK 41EU jumper t shirt hi top boots Listing number: 331694836854
Seller:  just4starbuy
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/LANVIN-Pari...pTwqeHJzZfIRjwIsz9gaU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nchttp://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...-Tip-Sz-7-5-/151840601476?hash=item235a67b584
Comments: Concerned that I can find matching suede sneakers from Lanvin which do not have the black-outlined soles which these have, but cannot seem to locate this particular model. Any help would be much appreciated! (:


----------



## meows86

Hi Ladies~! Please help me authenticate these LV shoes.

Item Name: Louis Vuitton Damier Embossed Zip Up Sneaker 
Item Number: 181909802093
Seller ID: cerisemuka
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/BNIB-AUTHENTIC...093?nav=SEARCH

Thanks in advance^^


----------



## BeenBurned

meows86 said:


> Hi Ladies~! Please help me authenticate these LV shoes.
> 
> Item Name: Louis Vuitton Damier Embossed Zip Up Sneaker
> Item Number: 181909802093
> Seller ID: cerisemuka
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/BNIB-AUTHENTIC...093?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Thanks in advance^^


For some reason, your link doesn't bring up the listing.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/18190980209...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=181909802093&_rdc=1


----------



## meows86

BeenBurned said:


> For some reason, your link doesn't bring up the listing.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/18190980209...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=181909802093&_rdc=1




Sorry i might have copy and pasted the wrong listing! Here is the correct listing.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNIB-AUTHEN...802093?hash=item2a5aab4c6d:g:ohgAAOSwo6lWKH36


----------



## meows86

meows86 said:


> Please help me authenticate these LV shoes.
> 
> Item Name: Louis Vuitton Damier Embossed Zip Up Sneaker
> Item Number: 181909802093
> Seller ID: cerisemuka
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/BNIB-AUTHENTIC...093?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Thanks in advance^^



Please help me authenticate these LV shoes.

Item Name: Louis Vuitton Damier Embossed Zip Up Sneaker 
Item Number: 181909802093
Seller ID: cerisemuka
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNIB-AUTHEN...802093?hash=item2a5aab4c6d:g:ohgAAOSwo6lWKH36

I updated the link as it was incorrect


----------



## shuze

meows86 said:


> Please help me authenticate these LV shoes.
> 
> Item Name: Louis Vuitton Damier Embossed Zip Up Sneaker
> Item Number: 181909802093
> Seller ID: cerisemuka
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNIB-AUTHEN...802093?hash=item2a5aab4c6d:g:ohgAAOSwo6lWKH36
> 
> I updated the link as it was incorrect



Authentic IMO.


----------



## meows86

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO.


Thank you Shuze! I have purchased the shoes^^


----------



## ncasiano

Hello everyone,

I'm looking for some classic black designer boots and came across these on ebay. Can anyone tell me if these are authentic Fendi boots?

Thanks!

Item: Fendi boot size 38
Listing number: 252159179932
Seller: just*glamour*boutique
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252159179932?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: thanks!


----------



## doublewats

Item: Isabel Marant Brian Leather Sneakers (I think they are the Brian?)
Listing number: 272019160352
Seller: rybie.rybie
Link: http://imgur.com/a/2C6PR


Comments: Made unthinking offer then asked the seller for more pictures after the fact, like a fool. but seller accepted my offer first so obligated to follow through the sale. I've linked to a photo album of the actual item since I now have it. & I'd like to return if not authentic. 

Four things are bothering me but I'm not an expert, so I'd love some help: the velcro strap color is cream not white, the punches on the top of the toe, the placement of the bottom logo, and the non-original dust bag. I'm not sure what else to look for. The color/brightness in the pictures is not quite right, sorry for low brightness.


----------



## shuze

ncasiano said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm looking for some classic black designer boots and came across these on ebay. Can anyone tell me if these are authentic Fendi boots?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Item: Fendi boot size 38
> Listing number: 252159179932
> Seller: just*glamour*boutique
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252159179932?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: thanks!



I really need to see the lining and interior finishing to say 100% but I see nothing incorrect and the seller is a reseller of luxury goods. You can either ask for more pictures or post them upon receipt.


----------



## rtupaz

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT TRIBTOO BlACK LEATHER PUMPS SHOES EU 38 US 8
Listing number: 231745392928
Seller: aleidita75 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...392928?hash=item35f51a1120:g:CI0AAOSw~bFWP1z0


Item: NIB YSL SAINT LAURENT $825 TRIBTOO TRIBUTE LEATHER PUMPS SHOES EU 38 US 8
Listing number: 281850072152
Seller: alicja
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-YSL-SAI...072152?hash=item419f92cc58:g:YEMAAOSw14xWPVJz

Please authenticate, thanks in advance!


----------



## shuze

rtupaz said:


> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT TRIBTOO BlACK LEATHER PUMPS SHOES EU 38 US 8
> Listing number: 231745392928
> Seller: aleidita75
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...392928?hash=item35f51a1120:g:CI0AAOSw~bFWP1z0
> 
> 
> Item: NIB YSL SAINT LAURENT $825 TRIBTOO TRIBUTE LEATHER PUMPS SHOES EU 38 US 8
> Listing number: 281850072152
> Seller: alicja
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-YSL-SAI...072152?hash=item419f92cc58:g:YEMAAOSw14xWPVJz
> 
> Please authenticate, thanks in advance!



First pair is definitely authentic. The second looks OK but I can't see sole stamping. Can you ask for a picture?


----------



## doublewats

EDIT: NVM, I filed for a return.  I see the seller buys from ratuken (not in itself bad but suspicious), judging by the gucci sandals she has. Rather be safe than sorry, since 'too good to be true' is obviously true.


----------



## shuze

rtupaz said:


> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT TRIBTOO BlACK LEATHER PUMPS SHOES EU 38 US 8
> Listing number: 231745392928
> Seller: aleidita75
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YVES-SAINT-...392928?hash=item35f51a1120:g:CI0AAOSw~bFWP1z0
> 
> 
> Item: NIB YSL SAINT LAURENT $825 TRIBTOO TRIBUTE LEATHER PUMPS SHOES EU 38 US 8
> Listing number: 281850072152
> Seller: alicja
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-YSL-SAI...072152?hash=item419f92cc58:g:YEMAAOSw14xWPVJz
> 
> Please authenticate, thanks in advance!



I just looked on another screen. Again, the first pair is fine. IMO, not the second pair without seeing a clearer picture of the stamping.


----------



## shuze

doublewats said:


> EDIT: NVM, I filed for a return.  I see the seller buys from ratuken (not in itself bad but suspicious), judging by the gucci sandals she has. Rather be safe than sorry, since 'too good to be true' is obviously true.



Sorry but no one here seems to comment on sneakers/athletics-I don't except for a few exceptions that are made in Italy.


----------



## doublewats

shuze said:


> Sorry but no one here seems to comment on sneakers/athletics-I don't except for a few exceptions that are made in Italy.


Yeah, I saw that when searching "marant" in this thread - it was a long shot anyway so I'm not bothered by that. Thank you for letting me know though.  

Does this particular thread authenticate thrift store shoe finds or is that a no-go as part of an anti-counterfeiters policy, as with some of the other authentication threads on here? I noticed quite a few only authenticate from live/ended auctions.  Which makes sense, but puts me out a little since I find quite a few higher end shoes occasionally in savers & goodwill.


----------



## Diesel Religion

shuze said:


> No way to authenticate off those pictures without seeing interior insole, stamping, and soling. Post those pictures if you buy them but I see no red flags either.


 
Very frustrating.  I purchased this pair of shoes but after anxiously waiting for three weeks for it to arrive, I contacted the seller and he refunded me immediately. He didn't say so but I think he just never shipped it out for whatever reason..


Huge WOT


----------



## Diesel Religion

Please take a look at these.  Once again, any input is greatly appreciated. Thanks!!!



[FONT=&quot]Item: 181759635133[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] Listing number: 181759635133[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] Seller: vipumpkin[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/181759635133...op=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=50&_nkw=181759635133&_rdc=1[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] Comments: [/FONT]


----------



## shuze

Diesel Religion said:


> Please take a look at these.  Once again, any input is greatly appreciated. Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> [FONT=&quot]Item: 181759635133[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot] Listing number: 181759635133[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot] Seller: vipumpkin[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot] Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/181759635133...op=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=50&_nkw=181759635133&_rdc=1[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot] Comments: [/FONT]



Again, maybe someone else can authenticate them but I cannot without seeing the interior construction, insole and interior stamping ("made in"). I don't see anything wrong with them so again, if you buy them please post those missing pictures.


----------



## shuze

shuze said:


> Again, maybe someone else can authenticate them but I cannot without seeing the interior construction, insole and interior stamping ("made in"). I don't see anything wrong with them so again, if you buy them please post those missing pictures.


Just looked again and the seller is a reseller of luxury goods with great feedback (that I can see) so I think you're fine, but again, post the misssing pictures if you buy them.


----------



## Diesel Religion

shuze said:


> Just looked again and the seller is a reseller of luxury goods with great feedback (that I can see) so I think you're fine, but again, post the misssing pictures if you buy them.


 
Thanks for your input.  I think I'm going to go ahead and take the plunge again.  Would you have feedback regarding whether I should go with participating in EBay's global shipping program (US to CAN) or just go with regular expedited shipping and deal with the import/customs fees at my door?  I was reading a bit online about the GSP and it seems the GSP is generally more than what you would pay at the door when the item is delivered?


----------



## shuze

Diesel Religion said:


> Thanks for your input.  I think I'm going to go ahead and take the plunge again.  Would you have feedback regarding whether I should go with participating in EBay's global shipping program (US to CAN) or just go with regular expedited shipping and deal with the import/customs fees at my door?  I was reading a bit online about the GSP and it seems the GSP is generally more than what you would pay at the door when the item is delivered?



Sorry-no clue and no experience.


----------



## BeenBurned

Diesel Religion said:


> Thanks for your input.  I think I'm going to go ahead and take the plunge again.  Would you have feedback regarding whether I should go with participating in EBay's global shipping program (US to CAN) or just go with regular expedited shipping and deal with the import/customs fees at my door?  I was reading a bit online about the GSP and it seems the GSP is generally more than what you would pay at the door when the item is delivered?





shuze said:


> Sorry-no clue and no experience.


I can advise on the GSP. Given the option, I suggest you decline and opt for the postal service. It's very expensive and IMO, offers no benefit to buyers. It's easier for sellers to ship that way which is why sellers use it. (Ebay encourages sellers by touting the ease.)

There are several threads on the ebay forum about it but this thread should enlighten you.
Ebay's Global Shipping Program


----------



## shuze

BeenBurned said:


> I can advise on the GSP. Given the option, I suggest you decline and opt for the postal service. It's very expensive and IMO, offers no benefit to buyers. It's easier for sellers to ship that way which is why sellers use it. (Ebay encourages sellers by touting the ease.)
> 
> There are several threads on the ebay forum about it but this thread should enlighten you.
> Ebay's Global Shipping Program[/QU
> 
> Thanks BB. I only buy domestically so I couldn't help.


----------



## audreylita

BeenBurned said:


> I can advise on the GSP. Given the option, I suggest you decline and opt for the postal service. It's very expensive and IMO, offers no benefit to buyers. It's easier for sellers to ship that way which is why sellers use it. (Ebay encourages sellers by touting the ease.)
> 
> There are several threads on the ebay forum about it but this thread should enlighten you.
> Ebay's Global Shipping Program



This is an excellent idea on e-bay's part and the only way I will sell to buyers overseas.  Once your item is delivered to one of their facilities then you are off the hook if there is any problem or damage when the item is delivered to its final destination.  A buyer overseas once tried to leave me negative feedback because something was delivered damaged and e-bay did not allow that feedback to be posted and sent me an e-mail telling me they had blocked that feedback on my behalf.  

The only caveat is if a buyer has a post office box as a shipping address and not an actual physical address that an issue can occur because e-bay will not deliver to a post office box.  This happened to me once and and e-bay would not let me off the hook which didn't seem fair but it's just one of those loopholes you have to work through.   I told the buyer that I did not ship to their country so they agreed to not purchase the item.  

Regardless I have sold a lot of items through this program and it really does work very well.


----------



## bangy

ns37 said:


> Hi all...
> 
> I'm new to this forum, but I desperately would like some help from anyone who has owned a pair of Isabel Marant Bobby sneakers or knows a lot about Isabel Marant shoes?
> 
> I recently purchased from Far Fetched for the first time, and was a bit hesitant but seemed like a legit website. I also have checked extensively online of pictures of what real isabel marant shoes would look like, logo and boxing etc. So when I received my purchase I was a bit surprised with the box and most importantly the logo of the Isabel Marant box itself? Also I noticed the "made in portugal" was a bit further above the barcode, compared to other authentic pictures I have seen online. I am aware that brands may vary a little in the stickers put on boxes, but just something else I noticed.
> 
> I have attached the pictures, but the logo is in a different font, which apparently is a tell tale sign.. and the box is some flimsy box with just a normal lid, whereas others I have seen have a black material pull tab with a magnet behind the lid? if that makes sense?
> 
> http://imgur.com/UXar2C8,1TnFv1M,tGYSkW9,ZqbT1uJ,EH6n9j7
> http://imgur.com/UXar2C8,1TnFv1M,tGYSkW9,ZqbT1uJ,EH6n9j7#1
> http://imgur.com/UXar2C8,1TnFv1M,tGYSkW9,ZqbT1uJ,EH6n9j7#2
> 
> 
> and even in the actual shoes inside the logo is a different font? It also has "etoile" written after Isabel Marant but all other bobby shoes do not have this?
> 
> http://imgur.com/UXar2C8,1TnFv1M,tGYSkW9,ZqbT1uJ,EH6n9j7#3
> 
> The actual shoes themselves look authentic apart from the logo being in a different font and also "etoile" added to the end.
> 
> 
> I have spoken to someone at far fetch and they have contacted the seller in italy, and they have sent me a picture of their "invoice" i suppose or supply invoice from isabel marant with my shoes in this list.
> (picture added)
> 
> http://imgur.com/UXar2C8,1TnFv1M,tGYSkW9,ZqbT1uJ,EH6n9j7#4
> 
> I have read this thread and I am aware of those who do not believe that the box is worth mentioning, however this was the first thing I saw and then the logo inside the actual shoes. I thought perhaps even if the box is not the original as long as the shoes are, I would be okay with it, but even the inside seems fake.
> 
> I'm not 100% sold on this, and I am a bit lost as to what to do... I thought that the italian sellers showing me this invoice might add some peace of mind, but it's still bugging me.. something doesn't seem right.
> 
> If someone could shed some light on whether they think that this is a authentic Isabel Marant Shoes I would greatly appreciate it!!!
> 
> Thank you for your time!!!


Hi NS37

were you able to authenticate your shoe? I am also having an issue about my bobby, but i don't have an "etoile" written on it. The only issue i have was the sole, all the authentic ones i have seen just have ISABEL MARANT on it and the size on the side. But i emailed a authorized reseller with the photo of the sole, and they said the one with the STAR means that its from the ETOILE line (cheaper line) so im confused if IM makes the same shoe for the main and the etoile line?


----------



## K1kat

Hi!  I'm new to this forum and was hoping someone could authenticate this boot for me.  

Item: Aquatalia Sweetie
Listing number: see link
Seller: gclothing714
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Aquatalia-Swe...-Boots-Women-s-Size-6-5-/272032225117?txnId=0
Comments: I received these today. The price was a steal, but naively thought I just got lucky (and assumed they were discounted due to the toe scuff and creases from wear).  Upon comparison with Sweeties shown online, there are some differences. Could these just be an older version or are they fakes?

Thanks!


----------



## shuze

K1kat said:


> Hi!  I'm new to this forum and was hoping someone could authenticate this boot for me.
> 
> Item: Aquatalia Sweetie
> Listing number: see link
> Seller: gclothing714
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Aquatalia-Swe...-Boots-Women-s-Size-6-5-/272032225117?txnId=0
> Comments: I received these today. The price was a steal, but naively thought I just got lucky (and assumed they were discounted due to the toe scuff and creases from wear).  Upon comparison with Sweeties shown online, there are some differences. Could these just be an older version or are they fakes?
> 
> Thanks!



I don't know the specific boot but I know the brand and the company. They look fine to me and I don't believe that Aquatalia is faked. If the boot was run for more than a season slight changes could have been made.


----------



## siygrace11

Hi guys! Hope you can authenticate this! 

Item: Valentino rockstud 
Seller: mercari


----------



## siygrace11

Pics


----------



## siygrace11

siygrace11 said:


> Pics



Pic2


----------



## siygrace11

Pic3


----------



## siygrace11

Pic4


----------



## Diesel Religion

BeenBurned said:


> I can advise on the GSP. Given the option, I suggest you decline and opt for the postal service. It's very expensive and IMO, offers no benefit to buyers. It's easier for sellers to ship that way which is why sellers use it. (Ebay encourages sellers by touting the ease.)
> 
> There are several threads on the ebay forum about it but this thread should enlighten you.
> Ebay's Global Shipping Program




Thanks for the feedback.  I think I am going to purchase the item and will post pics when received.


----------



## Fashionista421

T


----------



## ErinL226

Hi wonderful authenticators!! I purchased a pair of YSL tributes on ebay and probably should have asked here first... Are these authentic? http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/201464547289 

Item: 201464547289
Seller: dreamclositli
YSL Tribtoo's 80mm nude suede.

This seller has many luxury items for sale: has anyone has experience with this seller "dreamcloseli"? Theres a purple pair of YSL slingbacks they have up I was eying too.


----------



## shuze

ErinL226 said:


> Hi wonderful authenticators!! I purchased a pair of YSL tributes on ebay and probably should have asked here first... Are these authentic? http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/201464547289
> 
> Item: 201464547289
> Seller: dreamclositli
> YSL Tribtoo's 80mm nude suede.
> 
> This seller has many luxury items for sale: has anyone has experience with this seller "dreamcloseli"? Theres a purple pair of YSL slingbacks they have up I was eying too.



Tribs are fine.


----------



## ErinL226

Thanks Shuze!!! Any advice on spotting fakes that arent obvious fakes? I check the stamp inside, overall quality, conformity to the styles i know were actually produced, and have seen a variation on the sole stamp that has put me off a few pairs but is there anything else you would recommend checking, since i dont want to flood the forum  Im obsessed with the YSL Tribute and tribtoos  and there are so many on ebay...  

Your help is so appreciated!!


----------



## shuze

ErinL226 said:


> Thanks Shuze!!! Any advice on spotting fakes that arent obvious fakes? I check the stamp inside, overall quality, conformity to the styles i know were actually produced, and have seen a variation on the sole stamp that has put me off a few pairs but is there anything else you would recommend checking, since i dont want to flood the forum  Im obsessed with the YSL Tribute and tribtoos  and there are so many on ebay...
> 
> Your help is so appreciated!!



Happy to help but this board discourages authenticators listing elements to looks for as it's felt that info only helps the counterfeiters so just keep posting your questions here and someone will look for you. Remember that very clear detailed pictures as explained on the first page are required. 

Overall just really look at the shoe first forgetting the label and remember that this is supposed to be a luxury give or take $1000 item and should look like and be made like one.


----------



## K1kat

shuze said:


> I don't know the specific boot but I know the brand and the company. They look fine to me and I don't believe that Aquatalia is faked. If the boot was run for more than a season slight changes could have been made.



 Thanks for your response!  The seller mislabeled them, I believe. They appear to be the Ora style.  I was able to buff out the scuff, and even though she offered me a return based on the mistake, I'm going to keep them!  Also, good to know that Aquatalia isn't usually faked.  Thank you!


----------



## t77

Can someone please review these? Never seen black soles before so thinking not? TIA!


----------



## shuze

t77 said:


> Can someone please review these? Never seen black soles before so thinking not? TIA!



Ya gotta show the shoe. Please review the first page for required pictures. Audreylita is expert on MB and will most likely check in quickly but I can authenticate them if you show all the required pictures. Everyone says the same thing about Ferragamo who rarely does black soles but certainly makes them.


----------



## t77

So sorry! Here is the whole shoe with the black sole


----------



## ErinL226

xxx members cannot link to their own items on tPF


----------



## shuze

t77 said:


> So sorry! Here is the whole shoe with the black sole



Please show the shoe on its side and a closeup of the lining and finishing.


----------



## t77

This is the only other picture the seller has listed of the shoe with the black sole. Thank you!


----------



## audreylita

t77 said:


> This is the only other picture the seller has listed of the shoe with the black sole. Thank you!



Authentic.


----------



## t77

Thank you so much!


----------



## Biondina1003

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Isabel-Marant...Sneaker-Size-39-/221937168490?nav=WON&trxId=0

Can someone help me authenticate these Isabel marant sneakers? They look good to me but just as I was getting was getting ready to pay,  the seller said she wasn't sure if they were real or not.


----------



## Biondina1003

Some pics


----------



## poppers986

Hi, if anyone is familiar with McQueen, I would appreciate it if you could authenticate these.



ALEXANDER MCQUEEN Red Satin Stiletto w/ Rhinestones Heels Shoes EU 41 US 9.5 M 

Item number: 172001275719

Seller: antique_underground


http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/172001275719


----------



## Diesel Religion

shuze said:


> Again, maybe someone else can authenticate them but I cannot without seeing the interior construction, insole and interior stamping ("made in"). I don't see anything wrong with them so again, if you buy them please post those missing pictures.


 
Finally received the item. Here are some pics. Let me know if this is enough. Thanks


----------



## shuze

Diesel Religion said:


> Finally received the item. Here are some pics. Let me know if this is enough. Thanks



Thanks! They're fine,.Enjoy!


----------



## Diesel Religion

shuze said:


> Thanks! They're fine,.Enjoy!




Thank you so much !!!!!


----------



## oneeyejack

Item: YSL Tribtoo
Listing number: 301807896726
Seller: alicja
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301807896726?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Can someone let me know if these are real/fake?

Thanks!


----------



## shuze

oneeyejack said:


> Item: YSL Tribtoo
> Listing number: 301807896726
> Seller: alicja
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301807896726?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Can someone let me know if these are real/fake?
> 
> Thanks!



Black on black with unfocused pictures showing virtually no detail makes them impossible (for me at least) to authenticate but the seller has great fb and sells luxury fashion so they're probably fine. If you're the buyer please post detailed clear pictures showing the sole stamp,interior stamping and finishing of the lining especially where the lining seams at the heel.


----------



## oneeyejack

shuze said:


> Black on black with unfocused pictures showing virtually no detail makes them impossible (for me at least) to authenticate but the seller has great fb and sells luxury fashion so they're probably fine. If you're the buyer please post detailed clear pictures showing the sole stamp,interior stamping and finishing of the lining especially where the lining seams at the heel.



try this link. it has some pics where you can zoom.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-YSL-SAI...bHUCeFDkaK1V9sKQPZwj0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

if not, i'll post some pics when I receive them....thanks!


----------



## shuze

oneeyejack said:


> try this link. it has some pics where you can zoom.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-YSL-SAI...bHUCeFDkaK1V9sKQPZwj0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> if not, i'll post some pics when I receive them....thanks!



They're fine. It's not the seller's fault-black on black is really difficult to shoot. Anyway, I looked on a larger screen and I can see enough detail off that first pictures to say authentic.Sorry that I made you go back and forth but I really try my best to do this correctly.


----------



## oneeyejack

shuze said:


> They're fine. It's not the seller's fault-black on black is really difficult to shoot. Anyway, I looked on a larger screen and I can see enough detail off that first pictures to say authentic.Sorry that I made you go back and forth but I really try my best to do this correctly.


no problem...thanks for your help! appreciate it!


----------



## innocent_eyes

Hi, can somebody please authenticate this? TIA.

Item: AUTH SALVATORE FERRAGAMO BOW FLAVIA BLACK PATENT SLINGBACK HEELS PUMPS 6D
Listing number: 161864358145
Seller: melouie328 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/16186435814...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=161864358145&_rdc=1
Comments: I've been eyeing this model for quite sometimes. It looks real to me, but can anyone with more knowledge confirm?


----------



## innocent_eyes

Hi, can somebody please authenticate this? TIA.

Item: AUTH SALVATORE FERRAGAMO BOW FLAVIA BLACK PATENT SLINGBACK HEELS PUMPS 6D
Listing number: 161864358145
Seller: melouie328 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/16186435814...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=161864358145&_rdc=1
Comments: I've been eyeing this model for quite sometimes. It looks real to me, but can anyone with more knowledge confirm?


----------



## shuze

innocent_eyes said:


> Hi, can somebody please authenticate this? TIA.
> 
> Item: AUTH SALVATORE FERRAGAMO BOW FLAVIA BLACK PATENT SLINGBACK HEELS PUMPS 6D
> Listing number: 161864358145
> Seller: melouie328
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/16186435814...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=161864358145&_rdc=1
> Comments: I've been eyeing this model for quite sometimes. It looks real to me, but can anyone with more knowledge confirm?




They're fine but know that the size is 6 B, not D


----------



## innocent_eyes

Thank you shuze. B fit might be a bit narrow for me, thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## tweeety

Item Name (if you know it): 'Noah' Crystal d'Orsay Pump

Link (if available):www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/pumps/gucci-pumps-1430

Seller: The RealReal website



History of the Shoe: lights used (stated from the website)

Comments: please please help me authenticate this pair of shoe... =(


----------



## audreylita

tweeety said:


> Item Name (if you know it): 'Noah' Crystal d'Orsay Pump
> 
> Link (if available):www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/pumps/gucci-pumps-1430
> 
> Seller: The RealReal website
> 
> 
> 
> History of the Shoe: lights used (stated from the website)
> 
> Comments: please please help me authenticate this pair of shoe... =(
> 
> View attachment 3207037
> View attachment 3207038
> View attachment 3207039
> View attachment 3207040



Authentic IMO.


----------



## tweeety

@ audreylita thank you for taking your time out to help me research on the shoes! I was so worried because the marking inside the sole seems a bit messy to me...so this whole time I was debating weather or not I got scam! It's such an uncomfortable feeling since it's my first time buying pre-loved. Thank you once again! My heart feel at ease now! Much love to you! Have a wonderful holiday and please know that you are truly appreciated


----------



## audreylita

tweeety said:


> @ audreylita thank you for taking your time out to help me research on the shoes! I was so worried because the marking inside the sole seems a bit messy to me...so this whole time I was debating weather or not I got scam! It's such an uncomfortable feeling since it's my first time buying pre-loved. Thank you once again! My heart feel at ease now! Much love to you! Have a wonderful holiday and please know that you are truly appreciated



I have the same shoes, and in the same size!


----------



## tweeety

Item: Chanel CC cap toe ballerina

 Listing number: CHA70125

Seller: The Real Real website 

Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/flats/chanel-cap-toe-flats-478

Comments: hello everyone again! I just bought these flat as a gift for my mom this Christmas and a bit nervous about its authenticity. I tried doing many research on the shoes itself but couldn't find any picture of the shoes so now I am a bit worry about the authenticity of the shoe... Hoping if you ladies can please help me look into this? I tried looking all over the Internet for this flat but I have seen none in this particular white stitching! 

Thank you thank you!


----------



## Emilyxo

Stuart weitzman lowland boots 
181963908513
Hjs2313

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stuart-Weitzman-Lowland-Boots-/181963908513


Need a Quick response as ends today!! Thanks x


----------



## shuze

tweeety said:


> Item: Chanel CC cap toe ballerina
> 
> Listing number: CHA70125
> 
> Seller: The Real Real website
> 
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/flats/chanel-cap-toe-flats-478
> 
> Comments: hello everyone again! I just bought these flat as a gift for my mom this Christmas and a bit nervous about its authenticity. I tried doing many research on the shoes itself but couldn't find any picture of the shoes so now I am a bit worry about the authenticity of the shoe... Hoping if you ladies can please help me look into this? I tried looking all over the Internet for this flat but I have seen none in this particular white stitching!
> 
> Thank you thank you!



Authentic IMO


----------



## shuze

Emilyxo said:


> Stuart weitzman lowland boots
> 181963908513
> Hjs2313
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stuart-Weitzman-Lowland-Boots-/181963908513
> 
> 
> Need a Quick response as ends today!! Thanks x



The pictures are terrible and show little detail. I doubt that anyone can authenticate them off those pics. I looked as closely as I can and the finishing at the sole line looks OK and the sole stamp pics look OK so I'd probably buy them for myself as genuine if I had to make a snap decision. Sorry but that's the best I can do.


----------



## Freak4Coach

Hi everyone!  I purchased these from Ebay a while back from a long time seller with good feedback.  I didn't question until a friend and I were talking about authenticity and I found out I could can the tag and find out.  Everything looks legit to me (except maybe the heel color being a slightly different shade) but when I scan the tag inside the left boot I don't get taken to the Ugg website like I should if they are authentic.  I spoke with a UGG rep this morning that stated she has heard of instances where authentic boots won't scan.  The only way to confirm through UGGs is if I go into a Ugg store - the closest one is about 300 miles away.  I'd appreciate any input from anyone.  Sorry if this is picture overload but I wanted to be sure to post anything that might be needed.  I know a box or paperwork doesn't mean much but the box looks authentic as well as the paper inside and the Ugg cards that came with it.  If you need more pics, please let me know.  TIA!!!


----------



## Freak4Coach

More pics...


----------



## Freak4Coach

Last ones...


----------



## BeenBurned

Freak4Coach said:


> Last ones...


I don't see any problems with the boots but for further confirmation, I'd like to see a closeup of the piping that connects the sole to the upper and a picture of the size label (both front and back) from inside one of the boots.


----------



## papayapapaya

Happy Holidays!

Item Name (if you know it): Stuart Weitzman Kitten heel pump (Poco pump?)
Link (if available): 
Seller: Nordstrom Rack
Comments: Bought the shoes in Nov. 2015. Most of the SW soles I have seen are dark colored; while this pair has fair-color soles. How the upper connects with the sole is not very smooth because of craftsmanship. 

thanks


----------



## Freak4Coach

BeenBurned said:


> I don't see any problems with the boots but for further confirmation, I'd like to see a closeup of the piping that connects the sole to the upper and a picture of the size label (both front and back) from inside one of the boots.



Thanks BeenBurned!  Here are the other pics you asked for.  Let me know if you need others.


----------



## BeenBurned

Freak4Coach said:


> Thanks BeenBurned!  Here are the other pics you asked for.  Let me know if you need others.


If I'm seeing the piping correctly and if it's a ribbed twill (and not suede), the boots are fine. (That picture just isn't quite large enough to see the details, but everything looks exactly as it should.)


----------



## Freak4Coach

BeenBurned said:


> If I'm seeing the piping correctly and if it's a ribbed twill (and not suede), the boots are fine. (That picture just isn't quite large enough to see the details, but everything looks exactly as it should.)



Yeah it's definitely not a suede but like a cotton material.  I made the pic bigger.  Hopefully it helps...  Thanks you!


----------



## BeenBurned

Freak4Coach said:


> Yeah it's definitely not a suede but like a cotton material.  I made the pic bigger.  Hopefully it helps...  Thanks you!


They're fine.


----------



## Freak4Coach

BeenBurned said:


> They're fine.



   I really appreciate it!  Hope you have a wonderful holiday!


----------



## mulberrypie

Hello! Can you help me authenticate these Manolos? I know therealreal has a good rep but every time I purchase from them I do a quick search if I don't know the collection/year the item is from, but I can find nothing on these so I'm a little cautious, thanks!

Item Name (if you know it): Manolo Blahnik mules
Link (if available): https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/mules/manolo-blahnik-mules-417-226
Seller: therealreal website
Comments: the soles look pretty banged up so they're probably not terribly new, I'd appreciate any info on what year you think/know these are from? Thanks!


----------



## shuze

mulberrypie said:


> Hello! Can you help me authenticate these Manolos? I know therealreal has a good rep but every time I purchase from them I do a quick search if I don't know the collection/year the item is from, but I can find nothing on these so I'm a little cautious, thanks!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Manolo Blahnik mules
> Link (if available): https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/mules/manolo-blahnik-mules-417-226
> Seller: therealreal website
> Comments: the soles look pretty banged up so they're probably not terribly new, I'd appreciate any info on what year you think/know these are from? Thanks!



Definitely genuine but no clue on age so wait for others.


----------



## mulberrypie

shuze said:


> Definitely genuine but no clue on age so wait for others.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Aythe

Hello everyone,

I would very much appreciate some help in authenticating what is touted as authentic Yves Saint Laurent boots on eBay. I have included some photographs. The logo seems wrong, and the quality just doesn't seem right. The title of the action says "Yves St Laurent Mens Black Size 12 Oxford Ankle Pull On Oil Resist Boots" 

Thank you very much for your assistance! I hope everyone has a pleasant New Years.


----------



## shuze

Aythe said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I would very much appreciate some help in authenticating what is touted as authentic Yves Saint Laurent boots on eBay. I have included some photographs. The logo seems wrong, and the quality just doesn't seem right. The title of the action says "Yves St Laurent Mens Black Size 12 Oxford Ankle Pull On Oil Resist Boots"
> 
> Thank you very much for your assistance! I hope everyone has a pleasant New Years.




They are not YSL (IMO).


----------



## audreylita

Please provide the following information for all requests.  This thread seems to go astray very often.  All other threads require this all info or else authenticators will not provide help.  A sellers history and feedback are all part of this process.  Thank you.  

--------------------------------------------------------------


Post any questions regarding authenticity of shoes, boots, etc. . . or Sellers here.


FOR AUCTION SITES:
Item: xxxx
Listing number: xxxx
Seller: xxxx
Link: xxxx
Comments: xxxx

If the shoes in question are NOT ON AN AUCTION SITE, please use the following:
Item Name (if you know it): 
Link (if available): 
Seller: 
Comments: 
Please give us as much information as you can and then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos).

This format to prevent duplication requests and to make it simpler for people to 'search' for items which may have been posted previously. If you feel that your post has been skipped, you may repost but please copy and paste the ORIGINAL LINK, do not just copy and paste the link from your post.

Please post ALL of the following photos to insure ACCURATE authentication:

ON A HARD SURFACE, NOT A BED OR CARPETING *We need to see the ENTIRE shoe, not a cropped portion.
 PROFILE: this is a shot of the entire side of the shoe, and should be taken straight on, NOT from above or below 
 BACK 
 FRONT
 LABEL/LOGO inside the shoe
 SOLE 1: a clear close-up shot of the logo/size stamp, preferably no flash 
(a macro lens is best for this shot  it's the flower icon on your camera)
 SOLE 2: a shot of the entire sole
BOOTS: Please do your best to get a clear shot of the label inside the boot. This can be tricky, but it can be done.


AUTHENTICATORS: Please utilize the "QUOTE" feature when responding directly to another post. Please do not publicly post details about why you think an item is or is not authentic, sellers of fakes have been known to lurk here and we would not want to help the 



Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.


Disclaimer 

All Authenticate This threads on PurseForum are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by PurseForum members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such. 
Authenticators only represent themselves individually, not necessarily other authenticators or the staff of PurseForum.


----------



## Aythe

shuze said:


> They are not YSL (IMO).



I didn't think so. Does YSL even use a variant of their logo like the one you see inside the shoe? I thought it was always the letters that overlapped each other. 

Anyway, thanks for your opinion!


----------



## tomiko

Please authenticate these Chanel Boots, if possible.  Unfortunately, they do not post photo of item/serial # inside the boots, if there is supposed to be one for this style.  Had a bad experience with them in the past, and I posted my experience with them in TPF forum. To me, the stitching looks a little messy at the bottom of the zippers, but hard to really tell in a photo.  A lot of TPF members have said they have had good experiences with The Real Real, so I don't want to give up on them just yet.  Been looking for these boots a long time!  Thank you in advance!
Tomiko

Item: Chanel Boots
 Item # CHA75585
Seller: The Real Real


https://www.therealreal.com/products...nel-boots-1019


----------



## shuze

tomiko said:


> Please authenticate these Chanel Boots, if possible.  Unfortunately, they do not post photo of item/serial # inside the boots, if there is supposed to be one for this style.  Had a bad experience with them in the past, and I posted my experience with them in TPF forum. To me, the stitching looks a little messy at the bottom of the zippers, but hard to really tell in a photo.  A lot of TPF members have said they have had good experiences with The Real Real, so I don't want to give up on them just yet.  Been looking for these boots a long time!  Thank you in advance!
> Tomiko
> 
> Item: Chanel Boots
> Item # CHA75585
> Seller: The Real Real
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products...nel-boots-1019



Authentic IMO


----------



## tomiko

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


 
Thank you so much, Shuze!  Happy New Year!
Tomiko


----------



## shuze

tomiko said:


> Thank you so much, Shuze!  Happy New Year!
> Tomiko



And to you and all!:


----------



## Tracy Carrigan

Hi! I'm new to TPF but am looking for help authenticating a pair of Chanel boots I just bought on eBay from a new seller. Here are the details you have requested:

Item: Chanel quilted boots 
Listing number: 141859758302
Seller: paucon-sn3dwl
Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/141859758302
Comments: something about the smell and feel of the material is making me question the boots. They did not come with a proof of receipt, box or dust bags.

I have taken images of everything but don't seem to be able to upload more than one in this window... Is this a glitch that happens when using this site from a phone?


----------



## tomiko

Hello Authenticators.
Please take a look at these Chanel boots, and let me know what you think.  She said that she purchased from Neimans, and although she does not have the dust bag anymore, she remembers the dust bag was white with black Chanel logo, but from what I know, Chanel stopped making the white dust bags after the 80's, and I am not sure what year these boots were produced. To me, the boots look pretty good, but I am no means an expert, just a avid collector.  
Thank you in advance!


Chanel Black Boots
Item: 10606351
Seller: Tradesy/Denise G.
Link:
https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/chanel-black-boots-10606351/


----------



## audreylita

tomiko said:


> Hello Authenticators.
> Please take a look at these Chanel boots, and let me know what you think.  She said that she purchased from Neimans, and although she does not have the dust bag anymore, she remembers the dust bag was white with black Chanel logo, but from what I know, Chanel stopped making the white dust bags after the 80's, and I am not sure what year these boots were produced. To me, the boots look pretty good, but I am no means an expert, just a avid collector.
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> Chanel Black Boots
> Item: 10606351
> Seller: Tradesy/Denise G.
> Link:
> https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/chanel-black-boots-10606351/



The link doesn't work.


----------



## russell317

Hi, can someone help me authenticate these Tributes? Do you think its a good price? Many thanks in advance!
Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT Leopard Ponyhair Tribute Shoes Size: UK 3.USA 6. EU 36
Listing number: 331745013651
Seller: angel_2015 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YVES-SAIN...013651?hash=item4d3d8b2f93:g:G50AAOSwBLlVa5t3


----------



## tomiko

audreylita said:


> The link doesn't work.


 

Ok, sorry.  Here are pics of the boots from the website.  The sideway shots are the way she posted them.
I also attached link again, just in case it works this time.
I appreciate your time!
Tomiko


Item: Chanel Black Boots
Item # 10606351
Seller: Tradesy/Denise G.
Link: 
https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/chanel-black-boots-10606351/?tref=category


----------



## BeenBurned

tomiko said:


> Hello Authenticators.
> Please take a look at these Chanel boots, and let me know what you think.  She said that she purchased from Neimans, and although she does not have the dust bag anymore, she remembers the dust bag was white with black Chanel logo, but from what I know, Chanel stopped making the white dust bags after the 80's, and I am not sure what year these boots were produced. To me, the boots look pretty good, but I am no means an expert, just a avid collector.
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> Chanel Black Boots
> Item: 10606351
> Seller: Tradesy/Denise G.
> Link:
> https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/chanel-black-boots-10606351/





audreylita said:


> The link doesn't work.





tomiko said:


> Ok, sorry.  Here are pics of the boots from the website.  The sideway shots are the way she posted them.
> I also attached link again, just in case it works this time.
> I appreciate your time!
> Tomiko
> 
> 
> Item: Chanel Black Boots
> Item # 10606351
> Seller: Tradesy/Denise G.
> Link:
> https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/chanel-black-boots-10606351/?tref=category


I hate Tradesy's search capabilities! They are the most user-UNfriendly site I've ever seen!

my link to the listing is the same as was posted so it probably won't work either. 
https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/chanel-black-boots-10606351/?tref=category

But this link to the seller might help. Then you can click on the boots.

https://www.tradesy.com/closet/4532086/

ETA: ARRGH!!! Nope, that doesn't work either ^^^^ above. 

(The above search and links were with Firefox.) But I copied and pasted the links above into my Safari browser and they worked.


----------



## tomiko

BeenBurned said:


> I hate Tradesy's search capabilities! They are the most user-UNfriendly site I've ever seen!
> 
> my link to the listing is the same as was posted so it probably won't work either.
> https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/chanel-black-boots-10606351/?tref=category
> 
> But this link to the seller might help. Then you can click on the boots.
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/closet/4532086/
> 
> ETA: ARRGH!!! Nope, that doesn't work either ^^^^ above.
> 
> (The above search and links were with Firefox.) But I copied and pasted the links above into my Safari browser and they worked.


 
Thanks for the input.  Its weird, because when I look at my preview of the post, the link works fine, but once posted, the link dosent work.  Yep, I agree...argh!!  I posted the pictures from the website, so hopefully they will be authenticate from those.
Thanks!
Tomiko


----------



## tomiko

Ok, sorry.  Here are pics of the boots from the website.  The sideway shots are the way she posted them. 
Sorry this is second post with pics, but  another TPF member was nice and helpful and responded to my pic post about how I could attach the link so it could be viewed, but  still wouldn't work.  So, I went ahead and reposted with photos again as I did not want my post to be bypassed since it was responded to by another member already.  If I shouldn't have reposted, I apologize in advance.  I again also attached link, and can be opened and viewed when I preview my post, but it seems that it cannot be viewed once its posted.  I hope this time it works.
Again, thank you authenticators! 

I appreciate your time!
 Tomiko


 Item: Chanel Black Boots
 Item # 10606351
 Seller: Tradesy/Denise G.
Link:
https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/chanel-black-boots-10606351/?tref=category


----------



## audreylita

tomiko said:


> Ok, sorry.  Here are pics of the boots from the website.  The sideway shots are the way she posted them.
> Sorry this is second post with pics, but  another TPF member was nice and helpful and responded to my pic post about how I could attach the link so it could be viewed, but  still wouldn't work.  So, I went ahead and reposted with photos again as I did not want my post to be bypassed since it was responded to by another member already.  If I shouldn't have reposted, I apologize in advance.  I again also attached link, and can be opened and viewed when I preview my post, but it seems that it cannot be viewed once its posted.  I hope this time it works.
> Again, thank you authenticators!
> 
> I appreciate your time!
> Tomiko
> 
> 
> Item: Chanel Black Boots
> Item # 10606351
> Seller: Tradesy/Denise G.
> Link:
> https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/chanel-black-boots-10606351/?tref=category



I remember the style.  Authentic IMO.


----------



## shuze

russell317 said:


> Hi, can someone help me authenticate these Tributes? Do you think its a good price? Many thanks in advance!
> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT Leopard Ponyhair Tribute Shoes Size: UK 3.USA 6. EU 36
> Listing number: 331745013651
> Seller: angel_2015
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YVES-SAIN...013651?hash=item4d3d8b2f93:g:G50AAOSwBLlVa5t3[/QUOTA
> 
> Authentic IMO.


----------



## tomiko

audreylita said:


> I remember the style.  Authentic IMO.


 
Many thanks, Audreylita!
Tomiko


----------



## MariahF

Hey authenticators, I am new here and wondering if you guys can help me. 

IItem: Manolo Blahnik Pumps
Item # 10573696
Seller: Tradesy/Jessica B. 
Link:https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/manolo-blahnik-hot-pink-pumps-10573696/


----------



## rdgldy

MariahF said:


> Hey authenticators, I am new here and wondering if you guys can help me.
> 
> IItem: Manolo Blahnik Pumps
> Item # 10573696
> Seller: Tradesy/Jessica B.
> Link:https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/manolo-blahnik-hot-pink-pumps-10573696/
> 
> View attachment 3233342
> 
> View attachment 3233343
> 
> View attachment 3233344
> 
> View attachment 3233345


The link doesn't work.


----------



## optogirl88

Please authenticate!

Item: Chanel black ballerina flats

Listing Number: 151924733108

Seller: leecwpw

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-Black...:X:RTQ:US:1123

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## shuze

optogirl88 said:


> Please authenticate!
> 
> Item: Chanel black ballerina flats
> 
> Listing Number: 151924733108
> 
> Seller: leecwpw
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-Black...:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!



I really need to see how the lining is finished at the heel and that picture isn't there but everything else looks OK to me so if you buy them please post that picture when you receive them.


----------



## audreylita

MariahF said:


> Hey authenticators, I am new here and wondering if you guys can help me.
> 
> IItem: Manolo Blahnik Pumps
> Item # 10573696
> Seller: Tradesy/Jessica B.
> Link:https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/manolo-blahnik-hot-pink-pumps-10573696/
> 
> View attachment 3233342
> 
> View attachment 3233343
> 
> View attachment 3233344
> 
> View attachment 3233345



Link doesn't work but photos of shoes shown are authentic IMO.


----------



## tomiko

Hello authenticators! Please tell me what you think.  I have read comments about Vestiaire Collective, mostly good, but some with bad experiences, so I would like reassurance before I purchase.
Thank you in advance!
Tomiko


Louis Vuitton Boots
Item# 2170730
Seller: Vestiaire Collections
Link: 
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...own-leather-boots-louis-vuitton-2170730.shtml


----------



## MariahF

Hello, authenticators. Can you guys please authenticate these sandals for me.

Item: Jimy Choo Sandals
Item # 141858957103
Seller: Ebay  
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jimmy-Choo-...8znjMWz08WAjmA1TKS5BA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## shuze

tomiko said:


> Hello authenticators! Please tell me what you think.  I have read comments about Vestiaire Collective, mostly good, but some with bad experiences, so I would like reassurance before I purchase.
> Thank you in advance!
> Tomiko
> 
> 
> Louis Vuitton Boots
> Item# 2170730
> Seller: Vestiaire Collections
> Link:
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...own-leather-boots-louis-vuitton-2170730.shtml



Not enough pictures for me but what I can see looks good. If you're the buyer definitely post pictures of the interior lining and all stamping. Also, note that they are listed as a 35 but the sole stamping appears 34.5 which is a 4 at best.


----------



## shuze

MariahF said:


> Hello, authenticators. Can you guys please authenticate these sandals for me.
> 
> Item: Jimy Choo Sandals
> Item # 141858957103
> Seller: Ebay
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jimmy-Choo-...8znjMWz08WAjmA1TKS5BA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Another without detailed pictures. Box and sole stamping look OK so if you're the buyer post detailed pictures as listed on the first page.


----------



## optogirl88

Sorry double post!


----------



## optogirl88

shuze said:


> I really need to see how the lining is finished at the heel and that picture isn't there but everything else looks OK to me so if you buy them please post that picture when you receive them.



I asked the seller to post more pictures (the living at the heel). Thanks so much for your help!! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-Black...:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## tomiko

shuze said:


> Not enough pictures for me but what I can see looks good. If you're the buyer definitely post pictures of the interior lining and all stamping. Also, note that they are listed as a 35 but the sole stamping appears 34.5 which is a 4 at best.


 
Thank you, Shuze.  I apologize for the lack of photos.  Yes, I did go ahead and purchase them,  but once I receive them, I will post additional photos.  They do have a return policy, but hopefully, I will not need to use it.  
Thanks again!
Tomiko


----------



## tugboat

Hello all!

I recently purchased a pair of Stuart Weitzman's from Bluefly.com and I really am not sure of its aunthenticity I was wondering if anyone could help me out in authenticating it.  

The boot itself feels real but it is missing an authenticity code inside and it is written in european sizes on the inside of the lining. Also it says size 36.5/6 on the boot but it is too large for me compared to the boot  I tried on that was the same size 6 at neiman marcus  it was the perfect fit


----------



## coonski8

Hi I'm new here. I've never had to purchase designer shoes from consignment sites before because I've always bought them straight from the designer, but an incident with a dog has forced me to look for an old pair of Miu Miu's. 
The listing is on Tradesy which has a horrible rep, but I will leave no stone unturned for my shoes. 

Item#: 2039777
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/miu-miu-nude-pumps-2039776/
Seller: ClareC
Comments: It seems to good to be true Id like to find out if I'm right


----------



## accio sacculus

Hello, just wondering if you would mind authenticating these for me?? TIA! 

Item: 100% authentic Manolo Blahnik "Something Blue" Hangisi heels 38
Item price: $415 CAD

Listing number: 291656761652

Seller: allifab

Link: http://m.ebay.ca/itm/100-authentic-...si-heels-38-/291656761652?txnId=1259272568019

Comments: can you please let me know if these are authentic?  Thank you so much!


----------



## audreylita

accio sacculus said:


> Hello, just wondering if you would mind authenticating these for me?? TIA!
> 
> Item: 100% authentic Manolo Blahnik "Something Blue" Hangisi heels 38
> Item price: $415 CAD
> 
> Listing number: 291656761652
> 
> Seller: allifab
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.ca/itm/100-authentic-...si-heels-38-/291656761652?txnId=1259272568019
> 
> Comments: can you please let me know if these are authentic?  Thank you so much!



Authentic IMO.


----------



## accio sacculus

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO.



Thank you!


----------



## shuze

tugboat said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I recently purchased a pair of Stuart Weitzman's from Bluefly.com and I really am not sure of its aunthenticity I was wondering if anyone could help me out in authenticating it.
> 
> The boot itself feels real but it is missing an authenticity code inside and it is written in european sizes on the inside of the lining. Also it says size 36.5/6 on the boot but it is too large for me compared to the boot  I tried on that was the same size 6 at neiman marcus  it was the perfect fit



I haven't looked at SW in a while but am not familiar with Euro sizing on the boots-that doesn't mean they're fake but I've never seen it. Take them to your local shoemaker to check that they are  leather lined which they must be.


----------



## acm1134

So before I blast Bloomingdale's, I would like to confirm my suspicions that the Ugg boots I received from them are indeed fake. I originally ordered a black pair of bailey button triplets and I was unsatisfied because there was a light mark on them that wouldn't come out so I chatted with a rep and they shipped me a new pair to exchange out. I never ship back my items until I get the replacement to ensure that it is indeed in better condition then the one I was originally upset about. This being said, I got the replacements today and immediately noticed how off they were compared to the original pair I was sent. Here are the pictures. The right one is from the pair I believe to be fake. You can see how the color is off, the inside fluff is not soft its scratchy, the authenticity card is different, and there is no QR code in the inside label to scan. Please let me know what else I can take pictures of to help authenticate them.


----------



## MariahF

Item:  Saint laurent Jane Silver pumps

Listing number: 9212992

Seller:Corinne Hoelscher

Link: https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/saint-laurent-ysl-stiletto-holiday-silver-pumps-9212992/


I received the item yesterday and it looks fine to me I just wanted to get a second opinion. 

Some images incase the link is not working


----------



## shuze

MariahF said:


> Item:  Saint laurent Jane Silver pumps
> 
> Listing number: 9212992
> 
> Seller:Corinne Hoelscher
> 
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/saint-laurent-ysl-stiletto-holiday-silver-pumps-9212992/
> 
> 
> I received the item yesterday and it looks fine to me I just wanted to get a second opinion.
> 
> Some images incase the link is not working
> 
> View attachment 3239009
> 
> View attachment 3239010
> 
> View attachment 3239007
> 
> View attachment 3239008



Fine IMO


----------



## boopeep

Hi,

Can you help me authenticate this?

Item: Chanel Ballet Flats
Listing Number: 131658917424
Seller: tesllcsc
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANNEL-BAL...XCELLENT-CONDITION-POSSIBLY-NEW-/131658917424

I have also uploaded more photos in the album linked below.

The reasons I have my doubts are:
1. The Made in Italy stamped in the insole looks messy.
2. The E of the CHANEL stamped in the insole looks like the wrong font.
3. There is no serial number.
4. There are screws in the sole.
5. The stitching of the CCs in the captole has 2 threads where the CCs intertwine that looks messy to me.

Any help would be greatly greatly appreciated!

http://imgur.com/a/f5vX3


----------



## shuze

boopeep said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you help me authenticate this?
> 
> Item: Chanel Ballet Flats
> Listing Number: 131658917424
> Seller: tesllcsc
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANNEL-BAL...XCELLENT-CONDITION-POSSIBLY-NEW-/131658917424
> 
> I have also uploaded more photos in the album linked below.
> 
> The reasons I have my doubts are:
> 1. The Made in Italy stamped in the insole looks messy.
> 2. The E of the CHANEL stamped in the insole looks like the wrong font.
> 3. There is no serial number.
> 4. There are screws in the sole.
> 5. The stitching of the CCs in the captole has 2 threads where the CCs intertwine that looks messy to me.
> 
> Any help would be greatly greatly appreciated!
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/f5vX3



They look fine to me.


----------



## jmsk112486

Are these Manolo's genuine?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/201499161873?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item: Manolo Blahnik Campari
Listing: 201499161873
Seller: purplealleycat45

Thank you!


----------



## pthuytrang1611

Hi, I just purchased this pre-loved pair the other day from a  consignment store and I hope that someone can help me authenticate it.  TIA!


----------



## shuze

jmsk112486 said:


> Are these Manolo's genuine?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/201499161873?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item: Manolo Blahnik Campari
> Listing: 201499161873
> Seller: purplealleycat45
> 
> Thank you!



They're genuine.


----------



## shuze

pthuytrang1611 said:


> Hi, I just purchased this pre-loved pair the other day from a  consignment store and I hope that someone can help me authenticate it.  TIA!



They're fine.


----------



## pthuytrang1611

shuze said:


> They're fine.



Thanks shuze!


----------



## SandyQ

Item: Dolce & Gabbana sneakers 
Listing number: 272107110436
Seller: e.f.roberts
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/272107110436
Comments: this is my listing on eBay and would like to authenticate these.


----------



## zackji

Item: Giuseppe Zanotti Men's Sneakers
Listing number: 272014182548
Seller: bangbang305
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272014182548?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Would like a pre-purchase check

Thanks!


----------



## tomiko

Louis Vuitton Black Leather Boots
Item # 1682367
Seller: Vestiaire Collective
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ack-leather-boots-louis-vuitton-1682367.shtml


Hello Authenticators!  I purchased these, and just received them today.   To me all looks good, but would like your expertise opinion.  Added additional photos as I know the link photos will not be sufficient enough for you.  By the way, they were resoled by someone validated by LV from what the seller says.
Thank you in advance!
Tomiko


----------



## shuze

tomiko said:


> Louis Vuitton Black Leather Boots
> Item # 1682367
> Seller: Vestiaire Collective
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ack-leather-boots-louis-vuitton-1682367.shtml
> 
> 
> Hello Authenticators!  I purchased these, and just received them today.   To me all looks good, but would like your expertise opinion.  Added additional photos as I know the link photos will not be sufficient enough for you.  By the way, they were resoled by someone validated by LV from what the seller says.
> Thank you in advance!
> Tomiko



They're fine!


----------



## shuze

zackji said:


> Item: Giuseppe Zanotti Men's Sneakers
> Listing number: 272014182548
> Seller: bangbang305
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272014182548?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Would like a pre-purchase check
> 
> Thanks!



Doubt anyone could authenticate off those pictures. Post more if you buy them and/or you can take them to your local shoemaker to ask if they're fully leather lined which they must be. The pictures needed are closeup detailed shots of the soling and stamping, interior stamping and finishing of the interior lining.


----------



## zackji

Will do, thanks !


----------



## tomiko

tomiko said:


> Thank you, Shuze.  I apologize for the lack of photos.  Yes, I did go ahead and purchase them,  but once I receive them, I will post additional photos.  They do have a return policy, but hopefully, I will not need to use it.
> Thanks again!
> Tomiko


 
Hello again authenticators!
I  posted a couple of weeks ago, but Shuze asked that I post additional photos once I receive the boots, so here they are. Please note the "v" stamp near the serial/style number inside the boot. From what TPF has told me in the past, this is what LV does when their own employee purchases. Sorry, taking a clear photo of inside sole was nearly impossible. Everything looks good to me, but would like reassurance. Thank you in advance!


Louis Vuitton Boots
Item: 2170730
Seller: Vestiaire Collective
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...own-leather-boots-louis-vuitton-2170730.shtml


----------



## Bihoon

Hi, i have a question about manolo blahnik's shoes. I noticed that some has the r (regustered mark) and some does not. Does it mean 1 is fake and the ither is real? Or do they vary? Thanks!


----------



## shuze

Authentic!


----------



## shuze

Sorry on phone. Vuitton boots are authentic.


----------



## shuze

Bihoon said:


> Hi, i have a question about manolo blahnik's shoes. I noticed that some has the r (regustered mark) and some does not. Does it mean 1 is fake and the ither is real? Or do they vary? Thanks!



Different periods-both can be authentic or fake. Can't go by that.


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Hi Good Evening to all,

I am in the process of purchasing a pair of Chanel Canvas Espadrilles from a seller on posh mark. I can not provide a link,as the seller has not posted it on their account yet. However,the seller did send me pictures. I believe them to be authentic, BUT always value a second opinion or two more!

The pictures can be seen here:

https://www.yogile.com/d9pkye0t#41s

please let me know if you need more detailed pictures! I will request them

Thank you for your help in advance!


----------



## tomiko

shuze said:


> Sorry on phone. Vuitton boots are authentic.


 
Thank you, Shuze!
Tomiko


----------



## -flawless-

Item Name: Christian Louboutin Espadrilles
Link: N/A
Seller: Local Consignment Store

I found these at a local consignment store, however, the font on the outer soles are rather unusual so I am concerned about authenticity.

Thank you in advance for your help! Let me know if additional photos are needed.


----------



## -flawless-

-flawless- said:


> Item Name: Christian Louboutin Espadrilles
> Link: N/A
> Seller: Local Consignment Store
> 
> I found these at a local consignment store, however, the font on the outer soles are rather unusual so I am concerned about authenticity.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help! Let me know if additional photos are needed.



Oops, realized that I posted in the wrong thread, I have posted these in the authenticate CL thread already, could a mod please remove this? I am so sorry for this. Thank you for your time and help!


----------



## Jeanes Middleto

Hi Everyone! 

I found this nice deal on the hungarian ebay. It looks authentic to me, but the price is shocking, so I'm doubting.... Its on "Buy it now" for 80 USD!!!!! 

ANY suggestion helps!!! Thanks a million!

http://divat-ruha.vatera.hu/noi_cip..._kuriozum_manolo_blahnik_cipo_2183803211.html


----------



## shuze

Jeanes Middleto said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I found this nice deal on the hungarian ebay. It looks authentic to me, but the price is shocking, so I'm doubting.... Its on "Buy it now" for 80 USD!!!!!
> 
> ANY suggestion helps!!! Thanks a million!
> 
> http://divat-ruha.vatera.hu/noi_cip..._kuriozum_manolo_blahnik_cipo_2183803211.html



Look fine to me. Authentic IMO.


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Hi Good Evening to all,
> 
> I am in the process of purchasing a pair of Chanel Canvas Espadrilles from a seller on posh mark. I can not provide a link,as the seller has not posted it on their account yet. However,the seller did send me pictures. I believe them to be authentic, BUT always value a second opinion or two more!
> 
> The pictures can be seen here:
> 
> https://www.yogile.com/d9pkye0t#41s
> 
> please let me know if you need more detailed pictures! I will request them
> 
> Thank you for your help in advance!



Gentle bump,anyone?


----------



## russell317

Can somebody help me authenticate this pair? Thank you so much!

Item: Jimmy Choo red high heels

Listing number: 151959910037

Seller: leeec09

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151959910037?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## shuze

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Gentle bump,anyone?



Sorry but I don't do rubber or espadrilles so wait for others.


----------



## shuze

russell317 said:


> Can somebody help me authenticate this pair? Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: Jimmy Choo red high heels
> 
> Listing number: 151959910037
> 
> Seller: leeec09
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151959910037?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



IMO Not Authentic.


----------



## russell317

Starr7 said:


> I would need more pictures but right off the bat I think they're fake. The leather lining on the heel sticks out not to mention the Choo looks huge. The red bow is a scrunched up.



Thank you so much! I thought they were too good to be true! Phew I did not bid on them! The seller has only 4 feedbacks which was a red flag.


----------



## russell317

shuze said:


> IMO Not Authentic.



Thank you so much, luckily I didn't buy them. So many fakes on ebay!


----------



## Jeanes Middleto

shuze said:


> Look fine to me. Authentic IMO.


Thanks a LOT Shuze!


----------



## JetSetGo!

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Gentle bump,anyone?



You might try posting in the Chanel forum. I'm not sure if they can help but might be worth a try.


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

shuze said:


> Sorry but I don't do rubber or espadrilles so wait for others.




Thank you Shuze! No problem!


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

JetSetGo! said:


> You might try posting in the Chanel forum. I'm not sure if they can help but might be worth a try.




That you Jet,will do. I appreciate your feedback/help as well!


----------



## Kezzibelle

Hey everyone. 

I bought these YSL snakeskin leather boots in a designer consignment store in Singapore and since then I have had two knee operations and they are too high for me. Plus I am supremely broke and need the money. Looking to sell them but want to confirm their authenticity before I sell (would never want to sell a fake to someone). 

Can you lovely ladies tell me if they are authentic? I know the soles and uppers are definitely leather. But not sure if they are indeed YSL. 

Please let me know if you need more photos. This is my first time posting and from a mobile so I did the collage to get all angles in. 

Thanks so much! 
Kezz


----------



## nikitataylor

Hi, Can someone please authenticate these YSL Tribtoo Shoes?  Thank you in advance!

Item: 371526689090
Listing number: 371526689090
Seller: luxury.garage.sale
Link: http://ebay.to/1VSQ1aP
Comments: Little concerned over the fact that there is speckle residue but the pics are too small to see it.


----------



## clemencepoesy

Could anyone help me authenticate these IM wedge sneakers?

http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/kleding...m_medium=email&utm_campaign=CO_Sel_B_ASQ_Mail


----------



## tomiko

Hello Authenticators!
Received these Chanel boots, and quite sure they are authentic, but want confirmation for my own piece of mind. I posted additional photos.  I really appreciate all you taking your own personal time to do this.
Thank you in advance! 


Black Chanel Boots
Item # 1924567
Seller: Vestiaire Collective
Link:  http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ack-leather-chanel-boots-chanel-1924567.shtml


----------



## audreylita

tomiko said:


> Hello Authenticators!
> Received these Chanel boots, and quite sure they are authentic, but want confirmation for my own piece of mind. I posted additional photos.  I really appreciate all you taking your own personal time to do this.
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> Black Chanel Boots
> Item # 1924567
> Seller: Vestiaire Collective
> Link:  http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ack-leather-chanel-boots-chanel-1924567.shtml



Authentic IMO.


----------



## cindytian

Hello Authenticators! I just bought a pair of Chanel Espadrille from yoogi's, could you help authenticate this? Thanks in advance!

Item: Chanel Black Lambskin Leather CC Espadrille Flats Size 6.5/37
Seller: Yoogi's Closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/chanel-black-lambskin-leather-cc-espadrille-flats-size-6-5-37.html


----------



## Fairlois

Hi ladies! I would love to hear from you if this is a good catch or just-forget-it.  Thanks in advance!

Item: SERGIO ROSSI MADE IN ITALY BLACK PLATFORM PUMPS HEEL SLING BACK 
Listing number: 222003750541
Seller: llt0123
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/35-5-SERGIO...a-/222003750541?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
Comments:


----------



## Cutiepatooti

Hi ladies I wanted to know if These shoes were authentic 

Item name: Manolo Blahnik Hangisi pumps in turquoise 

Link: http:/

Seller: 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## clemencepoesy

Could anyone help me authenticate these shoes: 

http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/kleding...da871b0d84f75c3056cc6db858f31&previousPage=lr


----------



## BeenBurned

Cutiepatooti said:


> Hi ladies I wanted to know if These shoes were authentic
> 
> Item name: Manolo Blahnik Hangisi pumps in turquoise
> 
> Link: http://www.c21stores.com/2amaw/manolo-blahnik-light-blue-hangisi-pumps
> 
> Seller: century 21
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Century 21 is a legitimate retailer.


----------



## shuze

Fairlois said:


> Hi ladies! I would love to hear from you if this is a good catch or just-forget-it.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: SERGIO ROSSI MADE IN ITALY BLACK PLATFORM PUMPS HEEL SLING BACK
> Listing number: 222003750541
> Seller: llt0123
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/35-5-SERGIO...a-/222003750541?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> Comments:



No way IMO to authenticate off those pictures as the first two appear to be stock photos.


----------



## shuze

cindytian said:


> Hello Authenticators! I just bought a pair of Chanel Espadrille from yoogi's, could you help authenticate this? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Chanel Black Lambskin Leather CC Espadrille Flats Size 6.5/37
> Seller: Yoogi's Closet
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/chanel-black-lambskin-leather-cc-espadrille-flats-size-6-5-37.html



I usually pass on espadrilles but since I see nothing wrong with them and have personally never seen a fake on Yoogis I think you're fine.


----------



## shuze

nikitataylor said:


> Hi, Can someone please authenticate these YSL Tribtoo Shoes?  Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: 371526689090
> Listing number: 371526689090
> Seller: luxury.garage.sale
> Link: http://ebay.to/1VSQ1aP
> Comments: Little concerned over the fact that there is speckle residue but the pics are too small to see it.



Authentic IMO but I have no idea what the spotting is like.


----------



## betty.lee

hi please authenticate these SW 50/50. I just received these from an eBay seller. Thank you.


----------



## cindytian

shuze said:


> I usually pass on espadrilles but since I see nothing wrong with them and have personally never seen a fake on Yoogis I think you're fine.



Thanks a lot, shuze!


----------



## shuze

betty.lee said:


> hi please authenticate these SW 50/50. I just received these from an eBay seller. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 3267029
> View attachment 3267032
> View attachment 3267034
> View attachment 3267036
> View attachment 3267038
> View attachment 3267041
> View attachment 3267042




Fine


----------



## malakru

Hi ladies! Could you tell your opinions about this YSL tribute sandals ? 

seller: n/a






s010.radikal.ru/i313/1602/72/b012b7be72a4.jpg
s015.radikal.ru/i331/1602/fd/b168f0f5dcca.jpg
i011.radikal.ru/1602/e8/1b2f1f6c9a56.jpg
s009.radikal.ru/i308/1602/51/588e0fa169a7.jpg
s020.radikal.ru/i704/1602/07/4e6ef37f7da7.jpg
s019.radikal.ru/i606/1602/29/7edfa107e428.jpg
s019.radikal.ru/i604/1602/7b/c892d666eb06.jpg

thanks in advance!


----------



## JetSetGo!

malakru said:


> Hi ladies! Could you tell your opinions about this YSL tribute sandals ?
> 
> seller: n/a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s010.radikal.ru/i313/1602/72/b012b7be72a4.jpg
> s015.radikal.ru/i331/1602/fd/b168f0f5dcca.jpg
> i011.radikal.ru/1602/e8/1b2f1f6c9a56.jpg
> s009.radikal.ru/i308/1602/51/588e0fa169a7.jpg
> s020.radikal.ru/i704/1602/07/4e6ef37f7da7.jpg
> s019.radikal.ru/i606/1602/29/7edfa107e428.jpg
> s019.radikal.ru/i604/1602/7b/c892d666eb06.jpg
> 
> thanks in advance!



I see no red flags on these.


----------



## Kezzibelle

Kezzibelle said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> I bought these YSL snakeskin leather boots in a designer consignment store in Singapore and since then I have had two knee operations and they are too high for me. Plus I am supremely broke and need the money. Looking to sell them but want to confirm their authenticity before I sell (would never want to sell a fake to someone).
> 
> Can you lovely ladies tell me if they are authentic? I know the soles and uppers are definitely leather. But not sure if they are indeed YSL.
> 
> Please let me know if you need more photos. This is my first time posting and from a mobile so I did the collage to get all angles in.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> Kezz


Hey can I please get someone to authenticate these? Sorry to bump, but I really need to get ready to sell them! 

Thanks heaps!


----------



## clemencepoesy

Could someone help me authenticate these Céline slip ons? Thanks in advance!

Item: Céline slip ons plaid size 39
Seller: Marktplaats (Dutch site where people can sell their own items) 
Link: http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/kleding...da871b0d84f75c3056cc6db858f31&previousPage=lr

More pictures (of the soles) added as attachment!
https://www.yoogiscloset.com/chanel-black-lambskin-leather-cc-espadrille-flats-size-6-5-37.html


----------



## shuze

clemencepoesy said:


> Could anyone help me authenticate these shoes:
> 
> http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/kleding...da871b0d84f75c3056cc6db858f31&previousPage=lr




I usually pass on espadrilles, sneakers and molded footwear but I will say that I don't see any red flags.


----------



## clemencepoesy

Dear Shuze, thank you so much for your reply! Can I ask why you would usually pass on espadrilles, sneakers and molded footwear?


----------



## malakru

JetSetGo! said:


> I see no red flags on these.




Thank you!


----------



## mitzelplikxxx

Can someone tell me if these Tory burch shoes are real? I searched around and cannot find them anywhere https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/tory-burch-blue-sandals-923400/


----------



## BeenBurned

mitzelplikxxx said:


> Can someone tell me if these Tory burch shoes are real? I searched around and cannot find them anywhere https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/tory-burch-blue-sandals-923400/


Tradesy links don't work on TPF but often, with seller ID info, a search can pull up the listings. That's why post #1 has instructions on format and information needed for requests: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...shoes-read-1st-page-before-posting-32044.html


----------



## mitzelplikxxx

Item Name (if you know it): TORY BURCH
Blue Suede Size 8.5 Us Blue/ Turquoise Sandals
Link (if available): https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/tory-...source=crt&utm_campaign=d&utm_content=display
Seller: Linda H
Comments: on trades item number 923400


----------



## mitzelplikxxx

Are these Tory Burch Shoes Authentic she says she got them off tradesy and they were too wide for her feet and well worn


----------



## shuze

mitzelplikxxx said:


> Are these Tory Burch Shoes Authentic she says she got them off tradesy and they were too wide for her feet and well worn



I see nothing suspect and assume they're genuine but that's not good enough for authentication. Please post a clear closeup picture of the stamping on the sole and the stamping on the underside of the upper.


----------



## mitzelplikxxx

shuze said:


> I see nothing suspect and assume they're genuine but that's not good enough for authentication. Please post a clear closeup picture of the stamping on the sole and the stamping on the underside of the upper.


I will try to do that with my  phone as those are the pics she has up on tradesy


----------



## pai4sale

Item: Stuart Weitzman THE LOWLAND BOOT / Loden Suede
Listing number: 131721039920
Seller: reduktorins
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/131721039920
Comments: Hi there, I'm so confused by this. She's got many of the SW high thigh boots but they are way too cheap for such demanded boots and RRP in the UK are over £650?!! How could this be possible if they were real? The package looks real to me but I don't feel right about something. Noone who's already bought many of them complain about anything though. Help! :') Thank you.






















These are a couple of more photos from her other Listing showing the whole package that comes with the boots.


----------



## starchild

Item: new Mahnolo Blahnik red satin square toe jeweled flats 37 7

Listing number: 
311524761842

Seller: linda's stuff

Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/311524761842 

Please help to authenticate. Thank you.


----------



## shuze

starchild said:


> Item: new Mahnolo Blahnik red satin square toe jeweled flats 37 7
> 
> Listing number:
> 311524761842
> 
> Seller: linda's stuff
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/311524761842
> 
> Please help to authenticate. Thank you.



Look fine to me but wait for Audreylita to confirm since she wears them.


----------



## shuze

pai4sale said:


> Item: Stuart Weitzman THE LOWLAND BOOT / Loden Suede
> Listing number: 131721039920
> Seller: reduktorins
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/131721039920
> Comments: Hi there, I'm so confused by this. She's got many of the SW high thigh boots but they are way too cheap for such demanded boots and RRP in the UK are over £650?!! How could this be possible if they were real? The package looks real to me but I don't feel right about something. Noone who's already bought many of them complain about anything though. Help! :') Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are a couple of more photos from her other Listing showing the whole package that comes with the boots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Authentic IMO. No fake can be fully leather lined as that's too expensive to do.


----------



## Laurawatt88

How do I attach pictures for my shoes to be authenticated? Many thanks x


----------



## BeenBurned

Laurawatt88 said:


> How do I attach pictures for my shoes to be authenticated? Many thanks x


http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=151&postcount=2


----------



## Laurawatt88

Can someone kindly confirm if these shoes look authentic? 







Thanks in advance x


----------



## shuze

Laurawatt88 said:


> Can someone kindly confirm if these shoes look authentic?
> 
> View attachment 3276665
> View attachment 3276666
> View attachment 3276668
> View attachment 3276669
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance x



Authentic IMO


----------



## Laurawatt88

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO




Thank you for your reply. 

Anyone else?

X


----------



## kingceltik

thank you for the info im new here...


----------



## pai4sale

> Authentic IMO. No fake can be fully leather lined as that's too expensive to do.



Thank you Shuze X


----------



## Kezzibelle

Ok third time lucky. I'm a new member and have asked a few times if anyone can authenticate these YSL boots for me  they are leather and leather lined but not sure if they are YSL. So asking all you experts here to give me some piece of mind! Thanks Kezz


----------



## shuze

Kezzibelle said:


> Ok third time lucky. I'm a new member and have asked a few times if anyone can authenticate these YSL boots for me  they are leather and leather lined but not sure if they are YSL. So asking all you experts here to give me some piece of mind! Thanks Kezz



Is there any interior stamping around the inside at the top? I don't see any red flags but would like to see the stamping if it's there.


----------



## destinyheather

Hi there!  Could someone please authenticate these boots that were given to me as a gift? They are Stuart Weitzman 5050 black Nappa over the knee.  They feel like real leather but the style number doesn't match any other I've seen online.  They are used as well.
Style number on box says A409245 and on the inside of the boots is printed A4092456. They are size 6.5 and did not have to be bent to fit in the box.  I hope pictures show up! Thank you


----------



## Kezzibelle

shuze said:


> Is there any interior stamping around the inside at the top? I don't see any red flags but would like to see the stamping if it's there.



Thanks Shuze. You are such a champ at this. No stamping inside I am afraid. Is that a red flag?


----------



## shuze

Kezzibelle said:


> Thanks Shuze. You are such a champ at this. No stamping inside I am afraid. Is that a red flag?



Not necessarily but I would have expected stamping so I think you should wait for someone who specifically knows their boots. I could definitely tell if I had them in hand but I don't. Please remember that this board is volunteer and no one is required to answer all posts.


----------



## shuze

destinyheather said:


> Hi there!  Could someone please authenticate these boots that were given to me as a gift? They are Stuart Weitzman 5050 black Nappa over the knee.  They feel like real leather but the style number doesn't match any other I've seen online.  They are used as well.
> Style number on box says A409245 and on the inside of the boots is printed A4092456. They are size 6.5 and did not have to be bent to fit in the box.  I hope pictures show up! Thank you



Mixmatched stamping doesn't particularly faze me but you need to post many more pictures. I need very clear macro setting up close pictures of the interior and all stamping, interior seams, boot on it's side just showing the shoe part and the sole and sole stamping. After you get those up I can tell you if I need more.


----------



## Kezzibelle

shuze said:


> Not necessarily but I would have expected stamping so I think you should wait for someone who specifically knows their boots. I could definitely tell if I had them in hand but I don't. Please remember that this board is volunteer and no one is required to answer all posts.




Ok thanks heaps. Really appreciate it. Of course I completely understand that it's all volunteer. Not a problem at all. I wish I could help out more!


----------



## destinyheather

shuze said:


> Mixmatched stamping doesn't particularly faze me but you need to post many more pictures. I need very clear macro setting up close pictures of the interior and all stamping, interior seams, boot on it's side just showing the shoe part and the sole and sole stamping. After you get those up I can tell you if I need more.



Thank you for the reply and sorry about only the one picture being posted - I am trying again this time hopefully it works (:


----------



## shuze

destinyheather said:


> Thank you for the reply and sorry about only the one picture being posted - I am trying again this time hopefully it works (:



they look good to me.


----------



## sarahchay

Hi! I was wondering if anyone could authenticate these Manolos for me?


----------



## shuze

sarahchay said:


> Hi! I was wondering if anyone could authenticate these Manolos for me?



Authentic IMO but you should also wait for audreylita as she's a definite expert on the brand while I'm pretty expert on constructions.


----------



## sarahchay

Oh! that makes me feel slightly better as I purchased them off ebay and they are my first pair of manolos.


----------



## sarahchay

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO but you should also wait for audreylita as she's a definite expert on the brand while I'm pretty expert on constructions.


Oh! that makes me feel slightly better as I purchased them off ebay and they are my first pair of manolos.


----------



## kathleenmgs

I am looking at two pairs of Manolos on eBay.  Would you mind looking at them for me?

Manolo Blahnik Tan Stilettos
201526310666
ooglechef
http://www.ebay.com/itm/201526310666?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

and

MANOLO BLAHNIK tan leather & suede sling backs 39
151988962353
one_womans_rags
http://www.ebay.com/itm/151988962353?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Thanks so much!


----------



## audreylita

sarahchay said:


> Hi! I was wondering if anyone could authenticate these Manolos for me?



The link to the e-bay listing would be helpful.  Authentic IMO based on the photos you're showing.


----------



## audreylita

kathleenmgs said:


> I am looking at two pairs of Manolos on eBay.  Would you mind looking at them for me?
> 
> Manolo Blahnik Tan Stilettos
> 201526310666
> ooglechef
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/201526310666?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> and
> 
> MANOLO BLAHNIK tan leather & suede sling backs 39
> 151988962353
> one_womans_rags
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151988962353?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> Thanks so much!



Both are authentic.  The second pair are very well loved and you won't be able to clean them without making the suede stiff.


----------



## kathleenmgs

audreylita said:


> Both are authentic.  The second pair are very well loved and you won't be able to clean them without making the suede stiff.


Thank you so much for the fast response and for the info on the suede.  It is much appreciated!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 305fly

These look like the Balenciaga Haute Frequence sneakers, although they are not titled as such, if you can please authenticate them, I'd appreciate it.

Men's Balenciaga
151986237233
alass_0
http://www.ebay.com/itm/mens-balenc...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## shuze

305fly said:


> These look like the Balenciaga Haute Frequence sneakers, although they are not titled as such, if you can please authenticate them, I'd appreciate it.
> 
> Men's Balenciaga
> 151986237233
> alass_0
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/mens-balenc...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



If you're the buyer please post clear close up pictures of the soling and stamping as well as interior stamping, insole and interior seam finishing. Also check that the lining is leather and not synthetic. The pictures in the listing are insufficient for authentication and many of us avoid sneakers to begin with although I will usually do Italian ones.


----------



## Katuska1976

Hello,

Just bought a pair of *YSL Tribute Mary Janes* in my local vintage charity shop and am wondering if they are authentic or not. The soles are a beige, almost pink colour. What threw me is that there is no serial number type stamping in the inside of the shoes with the size and other numbers, that I saw in some authentic YSL shoes.
Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## VGrennan

Hello I would greatly appreciate it if you could authenticate these Pigalles by Christian Louboutin from what you see in the pictures. Thanks!

Item: Christian Louboutin Pigalle 120 Black Patent shoes size 36.5
Listing number: 231815953674 
Seller: smalltonator
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231815953674
Comments: Can you tell if these are authentic?


----------



## russell317

Can someone please help me authenticate these pairs of manolos? Thanks in advance!
Name: Monolo blahnik pink shoes uk size 5 sex in the city
Item No: 182035352897
Seller: lisariella27 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Monolo-bl...ty-/182035352897?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368

and 
Name: Manolo Blahnik Black Hangisi Flats 38 UK 5 With Swarovski Crystals
Item No: 252295570218
Seller: love_41
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Manolo-Bl...570218?hash=item3abdfce32a:g:3BcAAOSw--1Wq-44


----------



## audreylita

russell317 said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate these pairs of manolos? Thanks in advance!
> Name: Monolo blahnik pink shoes uk size 5 sex in the city
> Item No: 182035352897
> Seller: lisariella27
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Monolo-bl...ty-/182035352897?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368
> 
> and
> Name: Manolo Blahnik Black Hangisi Flats 38 UK 5 With Swarovski Crystals
> Item No: 252295570218
> Seller: love_41
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Manolo-Bl...570218?hash=item3abdfce32a:g:3BcAAOSw--1Wq-44



First listing not authentic IMO.

Second listing has useless photos but based on what I'm seeing not authentic IMO either.


----------



## shuze

Katuska1976 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just bought a pair of *YSL Tribute Mary Janes* in my local vintage charity shop and am wondering if they are authentic or not. The soles are a beige, almost pink colour. What threw me is that there is no serial number type stamping in the inside of the shoes with the size and other numbers, that I saw in some authentic YSL shoes.
> Thanks a lot for your help.



Will you post more pics? Yours aren't in focus when I enlarge them. I need to see the finishing at the heel lining where it meets the side and a closeup of the way the front platform is wrapped as well as a closeup of the stamp which is totally out of focus. My computer is down and I only have a small device but my initial thoughts are not authentic but I don't like making judgments off tiny pictures. Post more please. Are the hels as under slung as they look? If they slant then they are too short for the platform and cannot be authentic.


----------



## lanlanw

Is this pair Chanel authentic? They are sold on my community website and I am interested to make the purchase. However the color seems not match with the tage on the shoe box, which makes me very hesitate to buy. On the tag it reads " beigenoir C6907" Thanks!


----------



## Katuska1976

shuze said:


> Will you post more pics? Yours aren't in focus when I enlarge them. I need to see the finishing at the heel lining where it meets the side and a closeup of the way the front platform is wrapped as well as a closeup of the stamp which is totally out of focus. My computer is down and I only have a small device but my initial thoughts are not authentic but I don't like making judgments off tiny pictures. Post more please. Are the hels as under slung as they look? If they slant then they are too short for the platform and cannot be authentic.




Thank you very much for getting back to me.
Artaching more pictures.


----------



## Katuska1976

shuze said:


> Will you post more pics? Yours aren't in focus when I enlarge them. I need to see the finishing at the heel lining where it meets the side and a closeup of the way the front platform is wrapped as well as a closeup of the stamp which is totally out of focus. My computer is down and I only have a small device but my initial thoughts are not authentic but I don't like making judgments off tiny pictures. Post more please. Are the hels as under slung as they look? If they slant then they are too short for the platform and cannot be authentic.



And more:


----------



## luvmybags

Hi, I've been away for a long time due to health, and so good to be reading on the forum again!  Sorry for my first post back to be asking for authentication, but if you guys could help I would be so grateful, thank you all so much for your time! 

Could you tell me if these Chanel flats I am thinking of bidding on are authentic?

Chanel ballet flat 36  (seller's description/title)
ebay item #  161985719801
seller -   jh33616
link -   http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-Ballet-Flat-36-/161985719801?hash=item25b719edf9:g:jYMAAOSwKtVWyv8k
comments - if there is anything I left out please let me know, I am new to this.  And again, I appreciate the time you all take to help us!


----------



## luvmybags

Hi again, I just asked the seller for a pic of the serial number inside (the auction ends tomorrow morning) and he/she said there is no serial number inside, but that doesn't necessarily worry me because I saw another member who bought the same style/color of black patents and they didn't have a model number either and another member said that some older ones don't have it -  her post is in this thread post number #7683

I just wanted to give as much information as possible.  I am looking at another pair or two from a seller that I'm not as concerned about authenticity as well but for my first pair black would be best, plus I really need a pair of black flats,haha!


----------



## lanlanw

Can anyone here help me to authentic this pair of espadrilles? This is posted from my community forum. The problem bothering me is the tag on the box saying color "beigenoir" while the shoes are denim black......Thanks!!!


----------



## shuze

Katuska1976 said:


> And more:



I'm sorry but I just can't see enough detail. You can post on the YSL board or take them to your local shoemaker and see that the sole, lining and insole are leather which they must be.


----------



## shuze

luvmybags said:


> Hi, I've been away for a long time due to health, and so good to be reading on the forum again!  Sorry for my first post back to be asking for authentication, but if you guys could help I would be so grateful, thank you all so much for your time!
> 
> Could you tell me if these Chanel flats I am thinking of bidding on are authentic?
> 
> Chanel ballet flat 36  (seller's description/title)
> ebay item #  161985719801
> seller -   jh33616
> link -   http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-Ballet-Flat-36-/161985719801?hash=item25b719edf9:g:jYMAAOSwKtVWyv8k
> comments - if there is anything I left out please let me know, I am new to this.  And again, I appreciate the time you all take to help us!



Authentic IMO


----------



## shuze

Katuska1976 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just bought a pair of *YSL Tribute Mary Janes* in my local vintage charity shop and am wondering if they are authentic or not. The soles are a beige, almost pink colour. What threw me is that there is no serial number type stamping in the inside of the shoes with the size and other numbers, that I saw in some authentic YSL shoes.
> Thanks a lot for your help.




Can you get a detailed shot of where the side lining meets the heel lining. You got the heel with the seam but I need to see the quarter which is not shown, where the two linings meet.

Black patent is really tough to photograph but the other picture is a closeup of the way the platform is wrapped. Again, you can also just take them to a shoemaker.


----------



## luvmybags

Thanks so much for your help Shuze, I appreciate it!


----------



## audreylita

lanlanw said:


> Can anyone here help me to authentic this pair of espadrilles? This is posted from my community forum. The problem bothering me is the tag on the box saying color "beigenoir" while the shoes are denim black......Thanks!!!



These shoes are in fact beige and noir (black).


----------



## lanlanw

audreylita said:


> These shoes are in fact beige and noir (black).


They are? Do you think they are authentic? Someone told me the sole should be see through but I can't from the pictures


----------



## lanlanw

lanlanw said:


> Can anyone here help me to authentic this pair of espadrilles? This is posted from my community forum. The problem bothering me is the tag on the box saying color "beigenoir" while the shoes are denim black......Thanks!!!


Anyone could help?  Thanks.


----------



## audreylita

lanlanw said:


> Anyone could help?  Thanks.



Can you post a clear shot of the innersole and its stitching?


----------



## anisac

Hi everybody, I found these YSL Tribute Sandals listed for a really good price, just want a second opinion on their authenticity before buying. I know the condition is pretty bad and they don't come with the dust bag or box since they've had them for ages and been worn a few times which is why they're listed for so low, but I don't really mind as I really love this style and colour. I think they look fairly legit but would love someone with more experience to help me confirm/deny.

Thank you in advance to anyone who can possibly help me! 

Here's the links to the images:

http://i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p629/Anisa_Coppola/image_zpsbg9ktddm.png
http://i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p629/Anisa_Coppola/image_zpspfhvz0io.png
http://i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p629/Anisa_Coppola/image_zpsdmdxswga.png
http://i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p629/Anisa_Coppola/image_zpseoomztmq.png

Edit: also, does anyone know if Saint Laurent supplies replacement heel tips or could I get these fixed at a cobbler and they'd look the same? These are pretty beat up


----------



## shuze

anisac said:


> Hi everybody, I found these YSL Tribute Sandals listed for a really good price, just want a second opinion on their authenticity before buying. I know the condition is pretty bad and they don't come with the dust bag or box since they've had them for ages and been worn a few times which is why they're listed for so low, but I don't really mind as I really love this style and colour. I think they look fairly legit but would love someone with more experience to help me confirm/deny.
> 
> Thank you in advance to anyone who can possibly help me!
> 
> Here's the links to the images:
> 
> http://i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p629/Anisa_Coppola/image_zpsbg9ktddm.png
> http://i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p629/Anisa_Coppola/image_zpspfhvz0io.png
> http://i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p629/Anisa_Coppola/image_zpsdmdxswga.png
> http://i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p629/Anisa_Coppola/image_zpseoomztmq.png
> 
> Edit: also, does anyone know if Saint Laurent supplies replacement heel tips or could I get these fixed at a cobbler and they'd look the same? These are pretty beat up



i don't see any red flags although close up pictures would really help. They are pretty chewed though-women really need to stop driving in their heels. No clue if the company replaces heel tips but after a lifetime in designer shoes I have always just used my cobbler's tips unless extra tips were in the box and never thought twice about it.

See if you can get close ups of the sole stamping and the finishing on the underside of the straps but what I see looks OK.


----------



## shuze

anisac said:


> Hi everybody, I found these YSL Tribute Sandals listed for a really good price, just want a second opinion on their authenticity before buying. I know the condition is pretty bad and they don't come with the dust bag or box since they've had them for ages and been worn a few times which is why they're listed for so low, but I don't really mind as I really love this style and colour. I think they look fairly legit but would love someone with more experience to help me confirm/deny.
> 
> Thank you in advance to anyone who can possibly help me!
> 
> Here's the links to the images:
> 
> http://i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p629/Anisa_Coppola/image_zpsbg9ktddm.png
> http://i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p629/Anisa_Coppola/image_zpspfhvz0io.png
> http://i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p629/Anisa_Coppola/image_zpsdmdxswga.png
> http://i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p629/Anisa_Coppola/image_zpseoomztmq.png
> 
> Edit: also, does anyone know if Saint Laurent supplies replacement heel tips or could I get these fixed at a cobbler and they'd look the same? These are pretty beat up



Just looked again and I really think they're fine if you can't get more pictures.


----------



## anisac

Alright, thank you so much!  &#128522; 
Wow, is that from driving?? Ouch. I've never driven in heel before (I'm not even that great at walking in them, I don't even want to think about driving...), now I know to keep it that way for good &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## lanlanw

audreylita said:


> Can you post a clear shot of the innersole and its stitching?


The seller just sent me those pix. Thanks!


----------



## aaedge1

Hello ladies , 
   I just bought this pair of Manolo Blahnik's from ebay, and I am questioning the authenticity.
Here's the posting:

Item: Manolo Blahnik Pink leather w/ Swarovski Crystals size 6.5 (36.5)
Listing: 111893108455
Seller: altan8tr

link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Blah...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

comments: I'm questioning specifically the sewn in "Manolo Blahnik" label

Thanks ladies!!


----------



## shuze

aaedge1 said:


> Hello ladies ,
> I just bought this pair of Manolo Blahnik's from ebay, and I am questioning the authenticity.
> Here's the posting:
> 
> Item: Manolo Blahnik Pink leather w/ Swarovski Crystals size 6.5 (36.5)
> Listing: 111893108455
> Seller: altan8tr
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Blah...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> comments: I'm questioning specifically the sewn in "Manolo Blahnik" label
> 
> Thanks ladies!!



They look fine to me but wait for Audreylita too. The picture for me that's missing is the lining in the back of the heel (interior of shoe) where the two linings meet on the side. See if you can get it but everything else looks fine. Oh, that pic is there-I missed it. Look fine.


----------



## audreylita

aaedge1 said:


> Hello ladies ,
> I just bought this pair of Manolo Blahnik's from ebay, and I am questioning the authenticity.
> Here's the posting:
> 
> Item: Manolo Blahnik Pink leather w/ Swarovski Crystals size 6.5 (36.5)
> Listing: 111893108455
> Seller: altan8tr
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Blah...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> comments: I'm questioning specifically the sewn in "Manolo Blahnik" label
> 
> Thanks ladies!!



Yes Manolo does sew in labels as shown on certain shoes.  Authentic IMO.


----------



## aaedge1

audreylita said:


> Yes Manolo does sew in labels as shown on certain shoes.  Authentic IMO.


OK great! Thanks ladies!


----------



## lanlanw

lanlanw said:


> The seller just sent me those pix. Thanks!


Are they good enough? I bought them. When they arrive, I can take more pictures.  Thanks ladies!


----------



## citylicious

Hi ladies

Would really appreciate it if you could please authenticate these shoes, thank you! [emoji175]

Link - http://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/172117381287

Item name - Black Stiletto Manolo Blahnik Heels Size 35/5US 

Seller - em1023

Listing number - 172117381287


----------



## audreylita

citylicious said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Would really appreciate it if you could please authenticate these shoes, thank you! [emoji175]
> 
> Link - http://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/172117381287
> 
> Item name - Black Stiletto Manolo Blahnik Heels Size 35/5US
> 
> Seller - em1023
> 
> Listing number - 172117381287



Authentic IMO.


----------



## citylicious

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO.




Thank you so much [emoji4]


----------



## citylicious

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO.




Hi audreylita, would it be ok if I posted a pair of Chanel espadrilles to authenticate here? I read on the chanel forum there is no shoe authenticator there but I could be wrong. Thanks again [emoji4]


----------



## audreylita

citylicious said:


> Hi audreylita, would it be ok if I posted a pair of Chanel espadrilles to authenticate here? I read on the chanel forum there is no shoe authenticator there but I could be wrong. Thanks again [emoji4]



This thread is for all shoe brands so yes, post away!


----------



## citylicious

audreylita said:


> This thread is for all shoe brands so yes, post away!




Thank you so much!! Well here they are hehe!!

Link - http://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/201518696970

Item name - Chanel Black Canvas Espadrilles 36 Uk 3 

Seller - anitazub

Item number - 201518696970

Thank you!!!


----------



## lanlanw

Hi ladies, 
Could you please help to authenticate this pair of espadrilles? I received the shoes today finally and here are more pictures that I took today. Thank you so much! 

Item Name (if you know it): Chanel espadrilles 
Link (if available): no
Seller: Lin Qi
Comments: I did not see the made in Spain from soles but could be gone from wear. Also as mentioned, the box coming with them labeled "beigenoir" thought the shoes are denim. When I check other shoes online, there are size inside of the shoes for some of them. I did not find the size from mine except for the serial number inside. The seller said she bought them 2 yrs ago.


----------



## mayabelle

Can you please authenticate these:

Item: YSL Tribtoo pumps
Listing number: 231855036641
Seller: anthem815
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231855036641
Comments: -

Thank you.


----------



## Ravvie99

Hello! Could I please get an authentication on these thrifted Coach Noel's? Thank you!

Item Name: Coach Noel
Seller: Goodwill (in my possession)
Comments: Info in vamp reads: A2550 NOEL/8M F2370/L06 MADE IN CHINA, as best I can tell. I have a partial pic of this if you want it, but it's really hard to photograph.


----------



## BeenBurned

Ravvie99 said:


> Hello! Could I please get an authentication on these thrifted Coach Noel's? Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Coach Noel
> Seller: Goodwill (in my possession)
> Comments: Info in vamp reads: A2550 NOEL/8M F2370/L06 MADE IN CHINA, as best I can tell. I have a partial pic of this if you want it, but it's really hard to photograph.


They're authentic. If you're going to resell, include a picture showing the size/style markings from the underside of the upper.


----------



## Ravvie99

BeenBurned said:


> They're authentic. If you're going to resell, include a picture showing the size/style markings from the underside of the upper.



Thank you so much! Only reselling if they kill my feet, but thanks for the tip !


----------



## terithegreat

Hey ladies! I just bought a pair of tumbled leather Tory Burch Millers off a FB group and they look a little suspect to me. 

I only have patent Millers currently, so I wasn't sure what to compare them with. They have this rubber lining all around the logo and straps that I've never seen before. Also no box, no serial number & the 'made in Brazil' has been "worn off". Has anyone seen that rubber lining before???? That's my biggest concern. 

I'm pretty sure they're not authentic, but I wanted your thoughts. TIA!!


----------



## Vanquish59

Hi guys, what are like the top 5 most faked shoes out there?

I'm assuming Jimmy Choo, Louboutin, Manolo, Valentino, Gucci?


----------



## Vanquish59

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Post any questions regarding authenticity of shoes, boots, etc. . .  or Sellers here.
> 
> 
> [FONT=&quot]FOR AUCTION SITES:[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Item: xxxx
> Listing number: xxxx
> Seller: xxxx
> Link: xxxx
> Comments: xxxx
> 
> If the shoes in question are NOT ON AN AUCTION SITE, please use the following:
> Item Name (if you know it): [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Link (if available):
> Seller:
> Comments:
> Please give us as much information as you can and then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos).
> 
> This format to prevent duplication requests and to make it simpler for people to 'search' for items which may have been posted previously. If you feel that your post has been skipped, you may repost but please copy and paste the ORIGINAL LINK, do not just copy and paste the link from your post.
> 
> *Please post ALL of the following photos to insure ACCURATE authentication:*
> 
> ON A HARD SURFACE, NOT A BED OR CARPETING &#8211;*We need to see the ENTIRE shoe, not a cropped portion.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]&#8226; PROFILE: this is a shot of the entire side of the shoe, and should be taken *straight *on, NOT from above or below
> &#8226; BACK
> &#8226; FRONT
> &#8226; LABEL/LOGO inside the shoe
> &#8226; SOLE 1: a *clear* close-up shot of the logo/size stamp, preferably no flash
> (a macro lens is best for this shot &#8211; it's the flower icon on your camera)
> &#8226; SOLE 2: a shot of the entire sole[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]BOOTS[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: Please do your best to get a clear shot of the label inside the boot. This can be tricky, but it can be done.
> 
> 
> *AUTHENTICATORS: Please utilize the "QUOTE" feature when responding directly to another post. Please do not publicly post details about why you think an item is or is not authentic, sellers of fakes have been known to lurk here and we would not want to help the*[/FONT]
> 
> *
> 
> Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer *
> 
> All Authenticate This threads on PurseForum are meant to provide assistance to   shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of  designer goods. The evaluations posted by PurseForum members are only  opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> *Authenticators only represent themselves individually*, not necessarily other authenticators or the staff of PurseForum.


Please authenticate these shoes.  

I think they are Catwoman T-Bar Strass Pumps from around the mid-2000s.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wzo5s4ywjtu9jbf/AAC5mLhVN8rdt1_43YG7pNyaa?dl=0


----------



## shopforbags

Hi can you pls authenticate these shoes: 
Item: roger vivier satin flats
Listing: 322049928777
Seller: resa-ja
Seller says not sure of authenticity


----------



## shuze

shopforbags said:


> Hi can you pls authenticate these shoes:
> Item: roger vivier satin flats
> Listing: 322049928777
> Seller: resa-ja
> Seller says not sure of authenticity



Unless I'm doing something incorrectly the shoes were sold but the listing was pulled by ebay. I can't pull pictures so sorry but I can't help. It's not a good sign.


----------



## BeenBurned

shopforbags said:


> Hi can you pls authenticate these shoes:
> Item: roger vivier satin flats
> Listing: 322049928777
> Seller: resa-ja
> Seller says not sure of authenticity





shuze said:


> Unless I'm doing something incorrectly the shoes were sold but the listing was pulled by ebay. I can't pull pictures so sorry but I can't help. It's not a good sign.


I suspect the listing may have been removed because of the authenticity disclaimer. 

Here's a cache of the listing: 
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...e-6-5-/322049928777+&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us

And for those who are averse to opening strange links, here are pictures. (I might need to split into 2 posts.)


----------



## BeenBurned




----------



## BeenBurned

Last one:


----------



## shopforbags

Thanks for the pics, based on these pics would u say they are good or not? Just so i know for future reference. Tnx in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

shopforbags said:


> Thanks for the pics, based on these pics would u say they are good or not? Just so i know for future reference. Tnx in advance!


I don't know. Shuze and Audreylita are the experts on most of the shoe brands. I was just helping by posting the pictures.


----------



## shopforbags

Ok thanks i hope Shuze or Audreylita can give their opinion as seller just relisted it


----------



## BeenBurned

shopforbags said:


> Ok thanks i hope Shuze or Audreylita can give their opinion as seller just relisted it



Oh, oh! 

 resa-ja shouldn't have relisted them without proving to ebay that they're authentic and getting approval to relist. She'd better hope they're genuine because now, though they're listed without the authenticity disclaimer, if fake, reported and removed again, her account will be at risk. 
*Flats Vivier design US Size 6.5 excellent*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Flats-Vivie...245718?hash=item4afbc00696:g:2P8AAOSwxp9W9Le4


----------



## audreylita

The Roger Vivier chips strass ballerinas are authentic IMO.


----------



## shuze

Isn't the label backwards and the back lasting isn't clean. With respect to all, I can't authenticate those. When a fabric shoe is lasted on rubber it's much more difficult to see construction faults compared to leather but those are IMO a mess. Thanks BB for reposting. I can never pull ended listings.


----------



## BeenBurned

shuze said:


> Thanks BB for reposting. I can never pull ended listings.


You're welcome. It's not always possible to find the cached listing. But sometimes, I get lucky.


----------



## shuze

shuze said:


> Isn't the label backwards and the back lasting isn't clean. With respect to all, I can't authenticate those. When a fabric shoe is lasted on rubber it's much more difficult to see construction faults compared to leather but those are IMO a mess. Thanks BB for reposting. I can never pull ended listings.



Forget my rubber comment-just looked on a larger screen but the labels are backward.


----------



## audreylita

I did not see the backwards label, I think it may be time for new readers!  Authentication for this and so many other things is easy when you have an authentic item in one hand and a faux in the other because the weight of an item is critical.  This is a weighty shoe by all accounts, most Roger Vivier shoes are heavier than other brands, they often slip off my feet because of this but I wear them anyway.


----------



## shopforbags

Thank you audreylita & shuze, so with the backwards label alone it's definitely fake then. Listing has been removed again


----------



## shuze

Audreylita-Don't beat yourself up. You're an amazing asset to this board. We all miss stuff but there's just no way that pair could have made it through a retailer, let alone a production check. I agree that pictures will never be the same as having the item in hand and that's one of the reasons I try and really look at how the shoe is made.

Agree that IMO they cannot be authentic.


----------



## shopforbags

Hello could you pls authenticate these chanel? Won it but just want to be sure since seller has low feedback
Ebay listing 121934260509
Seller: marizant7

TIA


----------



## Xiwang123

Hi, could you pls authenticate these RV? The seller has 100% positive feedback but RV has US size on the bottom? Thanks in advance!


----------



## audreylita

Xiwang123 said:


> Hi, could you pls authenticate these RV? The seller has 100% positive feedback but RV has US size on the bottom? Thanks in advance!



Can you provide a link to the listing?


----------



## Xiwang123

audreylita said:


> Can you provide a link to the listing?



http://www.ebay.com/itm/172054434863?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Xiwang123

audreylita said:


> Can you provide a link to the listing?



I already bought it so I think the item was already removed? I have the shoes on my hand right now.


----------



## shuze

shopforbags said:


> Hello could you pls authenticate these chanel? Won it but just want to be sure since seller has low feedback
> Ebay listing 121934260509
> Seller: marizant7
> 
> TIA



Authentic


----------



## BeenBurned

Xiwang123 said:


> Hi, could you pls authenticate these RV? The seller has 100% positive feedback but RV has US size on the bottom? Thanks in advance!





audreylita said:


> Can you provide a link to the listing?





Xiwang123 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/172054434863?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



I can't comment on authenticity (that's Audreylita's and Shuze's areas of expertise) but I would think that the seller's ID of  goodwill723 's selling ID could be challenged by the charity Goodwill Industries because it's so similar and can be mistaken to the various Goodwill ebay sellers as one of their charitable IDs.


----------



## audreylita

Xiwang123 said:


> I already bought it so I think the item was already removed? I have the shoes on my hand right now.



I personally have never seen a wood stacked heel on a Roger Vivier so I'm guessing they are vintage.  Otherwise they have the hallmarks for what appears to be authentic.  Please anyone feel free to chime in on this heel.


----------



## audreylita

BeenBurned said:


> I can't comment on authenticity (that's Audreylita's and Shuze's areas of expertise) but I would think that the seller's ID of  goodwill723 's selling ID could be challenged by the charity Goodwill Industries because it's so similar and can be mistaken to the various Goodwill ebay sellers as one of their charitable IDs.



I was thinking the same thing.   Plus not somewhere I would not trust authenticiation of high end goods.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> I can't comment on authenticity (that's Audreylita's and Shuze's areas of expertise) but I would think that the seller's ID of  goodwill723 's selling ID could be challenged by the charity Goodwill Industries because it's so similar and can be mistaken to the various Goodwill ebay sellers as one of their charitable IDs.





audreylita said:


> I was thinking the same thing.   Plus not somewhere I would not trust authenticiation of high end goods.


I think this seller is trying to fool buyers into thinking she's part of their organization and as for legitimate (from the charity) Goodwill listings, they often have fakes and getting them removed takes a rare alignment of the stars and a full moon!


----------



## audreylita

BeenBurned said:


> I think this seller is trying to fool buyers into thinking she's part of their organization and as for legitimate (from the charity) Goodwill listings, they often have fakes and getting them removed takes a rare alignment of the stars and a full moon!


----------



## Xiwang123

audreylita said:


> Can you provide a link to the listing?





audreylita said:


> I personally have never seen a wood stacked heel on a Roger Vivier so I'm guessing they are vintage.  Otherwise they have the hallmarks for what appears to be authentic.  Please anyone feel free to chime in on this heel.



Thanks Audreylita. Have you ever seen a size "8" rather than "38" on the sole? I am asking because all my other RVs have European size on the shoes.


----------



## Xiwang123

BeenBurned said:


> I think this seller is trying to fool buyers into thinking she's part of their organization and as for legitimate (from the charity) Goodwill listings, they often have fakes and getting them removed takes a rare alignment of the stars and a full moon!



I have no experience on this but thank you for your insight. The seller has 100% positive feedback after selling tens of thousand stuff, so to say the truth, I am a little surprised too...


----------



## audreylita

Xiwang123 said:


> Thanks Audreylita. Have you ever seen a size "8" rather than "38" on the sole? I am asking because all my other RVs have European size on the shoes.



All of mine are European sizes as well but this is an older shoe so they may have been using these numbers.  A google search of older RV shoes may give you a clear answer.


----------



## Xiwang123

audreylita said:


> All of mine are European sizes as well but this is an older shoe so they may have been using these numbers.  A google search of older RV shoes may give you a clear answer.



Thank you!


----------



## shopforbags

Tnx Shuze!


----------



## dalouise

Hello, 

I'm looking to authenticate these Roger Vivier shoes. I bought from a second hand source. 
I appreciate the assistance. I look forward to hearing back. 
Regards, 
Lou

It's not letting me load up 2 of my files. I will try again in another window, 
BTW: they also have a serial number under the toe decoration. Does that mean anything?


----------



## vandat2508

Really nice! thanks you


----------



## Miss.Julia1132

Hi all! I need to authentic a pair of Saint Laurent shoes, but I can't find anything on the forum to tell me what exact pictures you need. Please let me know! Thanks!


----------



## rdgldy

Miss.Julia1132 said:


> Hi all! I need to authentic a pair of Saint Laurent shoes, but I can't find anything on the forum to tell me what exact pictures you need. Please let me know! Thanks!




Refer to page 1 of this thread for the necessary photos.


----------



## dalouise

I apologize for the delay. I had to crop my pictures down to load them up. 
Here are a few more pictures of the Roger Vivier shoes!
Thanks again, 
Lou


----------



## meLbeLLa92

I have two chanel espadrilles I would like to have authenticated please  
Item name:Authentic Pre-Loved Chanel Espadrilles Single Sole-Size 39 BLACK LEATHER CC LOGO
Item #: 401101986613
Seller: rkgroup2014
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/401101986613

Second one
Item name: CHANEL Espadrilles - Gently Worn, Black Leather
Item #: 322063685634
Seller: notshoppingbrowsing
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/322063685634

Thank-you!!


----------



## audreylita

dalouise said:


> I apologize for the delay. I had to crop my pictures down to load them up.
> Here are a few more pictures of the Roger Vivier shoes!
> Thanks again,
> Lou



Authentic IMO.


----------



## shopforbags

Hi, pls help authenticate this pair of Roger Vivier:
Listing #151910601342
Seller: candiomiami

Thanks!


----------



## shuze

shopforbags said:


> Hi, pls help authenticate this pair of Roger Vivier:
> Listing #151910601342
> Seller: candiomiami
> 
> Thanks!



Authentic IMO.


----------



## dalouise

Thank you Audreylita!!!


----------



## Miss.Julia1132

Item name: Saint Laurent Studded Toe Pumps

Seller: liza_me82

Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Saint-Laurent-Studded-Toe-Pumps-56f71e769c6fcfd5ce00fe7d

Comments: I'm almost positive they are authentic, but I just want to double check before I buy! Thanks!


----------



## Ravvie99

Hello, could someone please authenticate these Coach heels?  Thank you!

Item: Coach Corey Tattersall Graffiti heels
Seller: Goodwill (in my possession)
Comments: I already cleaned them up - couldn't help myself


----------



## BeenBurned

Ravvie99 said:


> Hello, could someone please authenticate these Coach heels?  Thank you!
> 
> Item: Coach Corey Tattersall Graffiti heels
> Seller: Goodwill (in my possession)
> Comments: I already cleaned them up - couldn't help myself


They're fine.


----------



## b.Jane

hello ladies, please help me authenticate these Stuart Weitzman shoes:

Item: Item: 252342734273
Seller: mackenziesnow
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252342734273
Comments: She said she bought them 2 years ago and will try to find the electronic receipt. 

TIA!


----------



## Ravvie99

BeenBurned said:


> They're fine.



Thank you once again today!


----------



## Lenapolia

Hi!
I need help authenticating this Chanel  pair 
Thank you very much in advance

it was a gift for me and I only know it was bought in Italy,

Thanks a lot


----------



## shuze

Miss.Julia1132 said:


> Item name: Saint Laurent Studded Toe Pumps
> 
> Seller: liza_me82
> 
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Saint-Laurent-Studded-Toe-Pumps-56f71e769c6fcfd5ce00fe7d
> 
> Comments: I'm almost positive they are authentic, but I just want to double check before I buy! Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3322824
> View attachment 3322825
> View attachment 3322826
> View attachment 3322827



They're good


----------



## shuze

b.Jane said:


> hello ladies, please help me authenticate these Stuart Weitzman shoes:
> 
> Item: Item: 252342734273
> Seller: mackenziesnow
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252342734273
> Comments: She said she bought them 2 years ago and will try to find the electronic receipt.
> 
> TIA!



Receipts are worthless as they're faked and those pictures show no detail. Ask for pictures of the interior lining and insole stamping and a clear picture of the sole stamping.


----------



## shuze

Lenapolia said:


> Hi!
> I need help authenticating this Chanel  pair
> Thank you very much in advance
> 
> it was a gift for me and I only know it was bought in Italy,
> 
> Thanks a lot



Authentic IMO


----------



## Lenapolia

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO



Thaks a lot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## victoria427

LINK: https://poshmark.com/listing/AUTHENTIC-CHANEL-BALLET-FLATS-56e4147e291a351b180000fd
SELLER: JOMARCH613



thank you  I appreciate it!


----------



## victoria427

name: prada heels 
link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-heels-5705d46fa88e7dd43902315a
seller: amina0219

name: prada mary jane 
link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-Peep-Toe-Platform-Mary-Jane-Heels-39-56baa10bbf6df52c55077f07
seller:mizzkk301


name: prada heels
links: https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Prada-Heels-56b296e636d594a2cc0021ba
seller: kitkatmeowzzz


Thanks!!


----------



## victoria427

name: prada mink heels
link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-Mink-Brown-Suede-Platform-Pumps-56bcb0f2feba1f8c76011452
seller: heddierj


name: prada nude heels
link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-nude-5-platform-pumps-39-5696d23a2de512137a000c83
seller: marcle44


name: prada peep toe
link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-patent-leather-nude-peeptoe-heels-556687dea88e7d7e9b000ea2
seller: michelegance


Sorry for all of them! just 2 more thank you thank you!


----------



## victoria427

name: nude prada
link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Nude-Prada-Pumps-569d7eb547da816dfc0623ad
seller: megantai


name: patent leather pradas
link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-heels-5665c2766ba9e6cb1e01a2e0




THANK YOU!! You guys are awesome! Xo


----------



## shuze

victoria427 said:


> name: prada mink heels
> link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-Mink-Brown-Suede-Platform-Pumps-56bcb0f2feba1f8c76011452
> seller: heddierj
> 
> 
> name: prada nude heels
> link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-nude-5-platform-pumps-39-5696d23a2de512137a000c83
> seller: marcle44
> 
> 
> name: prada peep toe
> link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-patent-leather-nude-peeptoe-heels-556687dea88e7d7e9b000ea2
> seller: michelegance
> 
> 
> Sorry for all of them! just 2 more thank you thank you!



Sorry but I am not on Poshmark so I can't see pictures without an overscreen. Wait for others.


----------



## travelluver

Hi, It was suggested I post my request here-many thanks in advance!
Item - Chanel Ivory Platform Wedge Sandal Size 6.5
Item #  111952958404
Seller -  dazzeldc2013.  (Seller only has 7 feed backs)
I apologize for the lack of the link - I am having great difficulty (and no success) at trying to include it


----------



## b.Jane

shuze said:


> Receipts are worthless as they're faked and those pictures show no detail. Ask for pictures of the interior lining and insole stamping and a clear picture of the sole stamping.


Thank you for your prompt response. Here are additional photos she added:


----------



## shuze

Authentic IMO


----------



## travelluver

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO




Which ones?


----------



## shuze

travelluver said:


> Which ones?



Sorry-the Weitzman boots look fine.


----------



## shuze

travelluver said:


> Hi, It was suggested I post my request here-many thanks in advance!
> Item - Chanel Ivory Platform Wedge Sandal Size 6.5
> Item #  111952958404
> Seller -  dazzeldc2013.  (Seller only has 7 feed backs)
> I apologize for the lack of the link - I am having great difficulty (and no success) at trying to include it



I don't see any red flags but I would like a picture of the finishing of the leather under the band.See if you can get one or post one of you buy them. Again, they look OK but that's a very easy construction to knock.


----------



## Daisyangel26

Would you please authenticate this shoes, I got it from Poshmark but they have an odd smell to it


Dolce & Gabbana Scarpa kitten heels
seller name: lusine1985


Thank you so much!


----------



## misyan

Hi I am not sure if these pics are enough to authenticate a pair of Ysl pumps. They are from a seller off Kijiji in Canada. Thank you very much!
s23.postimg.org/aix4uh6kr/image.jpg
s23.postimg.org/5m2ebpf2j/image.jpg
s24.postimg.org/k7c6swyth/image.jpg


----------



## shuze

Daisyangel26 said:


> Would you please authenticate this shoes, I got it from Poshmark but they have an odd smell to it
> 
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana Scarpa kitten heels
> seller name: lusine1985
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!


Authentic IMO


----------



## shuze

misyan said:


> Hi I am not sure if these pics are enough to authenticate a pair of Ysl pumps. They are from a seller off Kijiji in Canada. Thank you very much!
> s23.postimg.org/aix4uh6kr/image.jpg
> s23.postimg.org/5m2ebpf2j/image.jpg
> s24.postimg.org/k7c6swyth/image.jpg



I can't see any detail. Can you post more pictures?


----------



## Daisyangel26

Thank you!


----------



## emb0314

HELP!! I was hoping someone could help authenticate these please!!!


----------



## Iwantthattoo

Hello! I was wondering if these YSL tribute heels is real, it's preloved so that explains the scuffing in the heels.
Item Name: YSL Tribute Platform 
Link (if available): https://www.facebook.com/groups/highendgroup/permalink/1753661218214149/
Seller: Mim Gibson

Photos:

https://fbcdn-photos-a-a.akamaihd.n..._=1470748091_3a69a943dd655e7cd961b0f6338b7f09

https://fbcdn-photos-b-a.akamaihd.n..._=1467384904_8a7e663cd9e033ab78baa6f808ad25af

https://fbcdn-photos-e-a.akamaihd.n..._=1472125610_557bfc46779927ad0917873c4a60dfe8

https://fbcdn-photos-e-a.akamaihd.n..._=1467380367_e041e9eae49e5f7d8cfd163f7d4f550c

https://fbcdn-photos-d-a.akamaihd.n..._=1470686811_58c9bc2ad20cc9f79ae69a2018b38181

Thanks a lot!


----------



## shuze

Iwantthattoo said:


> Hello! I was wondering if these YSL tribute heels is real, it's preloved so that explains the scuffing in the heels.
> Item Name: YSL Tribute Platform
> Link (if available): https://www.facebook.com/groups/highendgroup/permalink/1753661218214149/
> Seller: Mim Gibson
> 
> Photos:
> 
> https://fbcdn-photos-a-a.akamaihd.n..._=1470748091_3a69a943dd655e7cd961b0f6338b7f09
> 
> https://fbcdn-photos-b-a.akamaihd.n..._=1467384904_8a7e663cd9e033ab78baa6f808ad25af
> 
> https://fbcdn-photos-e-a.akamaihd.n..._=1472125610_557bfc46779927ad0917873c4a60dfe8
> 
> https://fbcdn-photos-e-a.akamaihd.n..._=1467380367_e041e9eae49e5f7d8cfd163f7d4f550c
> 
> https://fbcdn-photos-d-a.akamaihd.n..._=1470686811_58c9bc2ad20cc9f79ae69a2018b38181
> 
> Thanks a lot!



Really not much detail on those pictures but nothing appears wrong. I see no red flags and expect them to be genuine but if you buy them please post detailed close up (macro) pictures of the sole stamp and the front part of the platform showing the wrapping. Again, what I can see looks correct.


----------



## shopforbags

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO.



Thank you shuze!


----------



## shopforbags

Can you pls authenticate these too:

Listing #152062823289
Seller: youvebeenworn


----------



## shuze

shopforbags said:


> Can you pls authenticate these too:
> 
> Listing #152062823289
> Seller: youvebeenworn



no listing showing for me. Please recheck number and supply the link.


----------



## BeenBurned

shopforbags said:


> Can you pls authenticate these too:
> 
> Listing #152062823289
> Seller: youvebeenworn





shuze said:


> no listing showing for me. Please recheck number and supply the link.


*Roger Vivier Paris Yellow Flats Size 36*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Roger-Vivie...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## shuze

BeenBurned said:


> *Roger Vivier Paris Yellow Flats Size 36*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Roger-Vivie...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



Thanks BB You always come to the rescue when I can't find a listing. Pictures are dark and i know Audreylita wears these and i don't have any to compare to but they look OK to me but I'd rather she take a look too. I'd need to see a picture of where the heel lining meets the side lining if the OP can get them and a picture of the sole stamp rightside up.


----------



## BeenBurned

shuze said:


> Thanks BB You always come to the rescue when I can't find a listing.


You're very welcome. It's my pleasure.


----------



## shopforbags

Thanks shuze, will try to ask for the pics u mentioned.. Hope audreylita can also give her opinion


----------



## audreylita

BeenBurned said:


> *Roger Vivier Paris Yellow Flats Size 36*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Roger-Vivie...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



Sorry for the delay, I have a new boyfriend.  

Authentic IMO.


----------



## Christieee_3

Hi, 
Can you please authenticate these Tory Burch shoes? Bought and trying to sell but I don't want to sell un-authentic shoes. Thank you!
Pictures are in imgur link below


http://imgur.com/a/BZjvc


----------



## shuze

Christieee_3 said:


> Hi,
> Can you please authenticate these Tory Burch shoes? Bought and trying to sell but I don't want to sell un-authentic shoes. Thank you!
> Pictures are in imgur link below
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/BZjvc



Authentic IMO


----------



## optogirl88

Please authenticate! Thanks so much in advance!

Item: Salvatore ferragamo varina flats kids
Seller: tonawing
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NIB-Salvator...hash=item3d18982e05:m:m2Ogb4J_OnJhOUls623qSFA


----------



## shuze

optogirl88 said:


> Please authenticate! Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> Item: Salvatore ferragamo varina flats kids
> Seller: tonawing
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NIB-Salvator...hash=item3d18982e05:m:m2Ogb4J_OnJhOUls623qSFA



I can't authenticate off those pictures as the ones that show an authentic shoe are stock photos and the others don't show enough detail for me. You can request more detailed pictures of the interior stamping and finishing on the lining or if you buy them post those pictures when you receive them.


----------



## lhyannn

Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT OCEANIC BLUE PYTHON TRIBUTES Size 39
Seller: strats511
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/172186978259?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## shuze

lhyannn said:


> Item: YVES SAINT LAURENT OCEANIC BLUE PYTHON TRIBUTES Size 39
> Seller: strats511
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/172186978259?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Authentic IMO (and gorgeous)


----------



## optogirl88

shuze said:


> I can't authenticate off those pictures as the ones that show an authentic shoe are stock photos and the others don't show enough detail for me. You can request more detailed pictures of the interior stamping and finishing on the lining or if you buy them post those pictures when you receive them.



So sorry about that! I requested more pictures. The seller did not include pictures of the finishing on the lining. Should I request more photos? Thanks so much!!

Item: Salvatore ferragamo varina flats kids
Seller: tonawing
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NIB-Salvatore...nJhOUls623qSFA


----------



## shuze

optogirl88 said:


> So sorry about that! I requested more pictures. The seller did not include pictures of the finishing on the lining. Should I request more photos? Thanks so much!!
> 
> Item: Salvatore ferragamo varina flats kids
> Seller: tonawing
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NIB-Salvatore...nJhOUls623qSFA



They look fine IMO. Thanks for the extra pictures.


----------



## optogirl88

shuze said:


> They look fine IMO. Thanks for the extra pictures.



Thank you so much for your help, Shuze!


----------



## MKress

Item Name (if you know it): Givenchy Logo Slide Sandals

[FONT=&quot]Link (if available): http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Sl...ueBTHEYjQrRPJjy6wOLfU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] S[/FONT][FONT=&quot]eller: fashionnununo[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Comments: I purchased these, but have no experience with Givenchy.  Nordstrom says they run small, and to size up.  I generally wear a 40. These are a 41, and they fit - so apparently the sizing is as it should be according to Nordstrom sizing info.  Other than that, they look correct but I am hoping someone can assist that has more experience than me regarding this brand.   I included a photo of the inside of the slide that shows the size (41) but it was hard to picture. I also included a photo of the black dust bag in case it was necessary. Thank you for your help! [/FONT]


----------



## shuze

I'm not sure that anyone can authentic molded footwear unless they own the exact shoe for comparison or the shoe is a really cheaply copied counterfeit. On the other hand (or foot) those look clean on the edges and have clean stamping so they're probably fine.


----------



## shuze

The above is re: the Givenchy slides


----------



## MKress

shuze said:


> I'm not sure that anyone can authentic molded footwear unless they own the exact shoe for comparison or the shoe is a really cheaply copied counterfeit. On the other hand (or foot) those look clean on the edges and have clean stamping so they're probably fine.


LOL @ the foot comment &#55357;&#56834; thank you for your input!


----------



## philosykos25

hello,can you please help me to authenticate this shoes

Item Name: Gianvito Rossi Plexi Heels
Item Number: 222105484912
Seller ID: afm31
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222105484912?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## shuze

philosykos25 said:


> hello,can you please help me to authenticate this shoes
> 
> Item Name: Gianvito Rossi Plexi Heels
> Item Number: 222105484912
> Seller ID: afm31
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222105484912?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Good IMO


----------



## siygrace11

Hi everyone! Hope you guys can help me these shoes! Got them as a gift
Thank you! 
Proenza schouler chunky heels
Size 37


----------



## siygrace11

Pic2


----------



## siygrace11

Pic 3


----------



## siygrace11

Pic 4


----------



## siygrace11

Hi everyone! Hope you guys can help me these shoes! Got them as a gift
Thank you! 
Zanotti boots


----------



## siygrace11

Pic 2


----------



## siygrace11

Pic3


----------



## siygrace11

Pic 5


----------



## fraciobin

Can somebody help me to authenticate this pair of chanel shoes??Thanks a lot
	

	
	
		
		

		
			























Sent from my LG-H815 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## shuze

Would someone please confirm if it's OK to give authentication opinions off pictures only without links to sellers or sites? TIA


----------



## audreylita

Many people ask for authentication of shoes not posted on an auction site and they've been authenticated without the mods saying it's an issue.  My knee jerk response is to keep on as we have been doing and if the mods come in and say do to otherwise, then we will adhere to what they ask us to do.


----------



## shuze

TY Audreylita


----------



## shuze

Good IMO


----------



## shuze

The good IMO was for the PS sandals.
The GZ's also look good to me.


----------



## fraciobin

fraciobin said:


> Can somebody help me to authenticate this pair of chanel shoes??
> Item: chanel matelasse flat ballet
> Serial number jg26550
> Seller : mrs vintage in depop
> She sold some pairs of chanel ballerinas without boxes...as you can see....
> Link : i'm not able to found it...
> 
> Thanks a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using PurseForum mobile app





Sent from my LG-H815 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## karibet

Authenticate this shoes


----------



## audreylita

karibet said:


> Authenticate this shoes



Please read the first post for pictures needed for authentication.  Thanks.


----------



## doublewats

Item: Isabel Marant cluster booties
Listing number: 191867388726
Seller: 1gatto
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191867388726
Comments: She has sold authentic chanel based on past feedback - but there's one note on a fake LV bag though, so mixed bag there, not sure if her response holds water. The stamping does looks slightly wonky with the lettering but the bottom of the shoe may be uneven. Still, an amazing price for these, and I think everything else looks fine (?), so I snapped them up before the other watchers got them. 

I know you said IM sneakers weren't your speciality, shuze, but I was hoping you can could help with the brand's booties. 

ETA: Also I asked if she had the original box or dust bag, and no - a touch suspicious but it happens - so I'm afraid there are no pictures to check authenticity there.


----------



## Alex07andra

Hey shoe lovers, I need your help with these YSL Tribute sandals. I bought them from an ebay seller, but now I'm having second thoughts if they are real or not. Thanks


----------



## shuze

doublewats said:


> Item: Isabel Marant cluster booties
> Listing number: 191867388726
> Seller: 1gatto
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191867388726
> Comments: She has sold authentic chanel based on past feedback - but there's one note on a fake LV bag though, so mixed bag there, not sure if her response holds water. The stamping does looks slightly wonky with the lettering but the bottom of the shoe may be uneven. Still, an amazing price for these, and I think everything else looks fine (?), so I snapped them up before the other watchers got them.
> 
> I know you said IM sneakers weren't your speciality, shuze, but I was hoping you can could help with the brand's booties.
> 
> ETA: Also I asked if she had the original box or dust bag, and no - a touch suspicious but it happens - so I'm afraid there are no pictures to check authenticity there.



They actually look fine to me and agree with you that the price was great.


----------



## doublewats

shuze said:


> They actually look fine to me and agree with you that the price was great.



Oh, that's a relief, thank you for the prompt response!! Hopefully they are in the same condition as pictured (I'm so paranoid after reading that LV horror story post on the ebay forums, lol).


----------



## PinkPudding

Hi ladies,

Please help me authenticate my newly purchased shoes 

Item: Saint Laurent Tribute 75

Thank youuuu :kiss::kiss:


----------



## PinkPudding

last pic


----------



## shuze

fraciobin said:


> Can somebody help me to authenticate this pair of chanel shoes??Thanks a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using PurseForum mobile app



Wait for those that wear Chanel ballets. They actually look right to me but I'm surprised to see the back stitching so mistmatched and haven't had a pair since I trashed mine years ago so I can't compare.


----------



## shuze

PinkPudding said:


> last pic[/QUOTE
> 
> Fine IMO


----------



## PinkPudding

^thanks shuze. Really appreciate it :kiss:


----------



## shopforbags

Hello ladies! Need your help again to authenticate these roger vivier:

http://m.ebay.com/itm/121981934246


----------



## shuze

shopforbags said:


> Hello ladies! Need your help again to authenticate these roger vivier:
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/121981934246




Look fine to me and hopefully Audreylita who wears the label will also check in.


----------



## shopforbags

Thanks Shuze! Ok will wait for Audreylita. I just wondered about the lack of the words Women's Size etched at the back -- do some RV shoes come without them?


----------



## shuze

shopforbags said:


> Thanks Shuze! Ok will wait for Audreylita. I just wondered about the lack of the words Women's Size etched at the back -- do some RV shoes come without them?



I do want you to post better pictures showing the lining at the back and how it's finished on the side. Whatever you can supply will help. The pictures are really dark but I thought they looked OK but I also thought they were stamped "Women's size" which I totally missed.  Again, I'd rather hold back and wait for more pictures or Audreylita but just found another pair that also looked fine to me that weren't stamped either so let's see what Audreylita thinks.


----------



## audreylita

shopforbags said:


> Hello ladies! Need your help again to authenticate these roger vivier:
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/121981934246



Authentic IMO.


----------



## shopforbags

Thanks shuze! Seller is away so i couldnt ask for more pics now. Also saw audreylita's reply so that's a relief!


----------



## shopforbags

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO.



Thank you Audreylita!


----------



## shuze

shopforbags said:


> Thank you Audreylita!



I'm glad too as i don't own current Vivier although I've had numerous pairs in the past. Your shoes did look fine to me but after you called out the stamping I really wanted Auidreylita to review them too. This is a perfect example of how you can't go 100% by what you think is expected stamping. You have to look at the overall construction and quality of the shoe. Almost all the ones I found were stamped with "women's size" but I did find at least one other pair that wasn't that definitely was IMO authentic as the pictures were very clear and numerous. 

He may use multiple factories as Blahnik does. I  don't know but there is definitely variation in sole stamping.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Hi all! Please help me to authenticate there Manolos. TIA!!

Item Name (if you know it): Manolo Blahnik Hangisi Blue Satin Pumps 
Link (if available): N/A
Seller: Private seller


----------



## nycnftm

Hello I have these Jack Rogers 1960 sandals I want to sell on ebay and do not see any that look like them anywhere.  Can someone please tell me if they are real?

https://flic.kr/p/Gz2rmf
https://flic.kr/p/Gz2oyG
https://flic.kr/p/Gz2qWs
https://flic.kr/p/Gz2pMU
https://flic.kr/p/Gz2p8N
https://flic.kr/p/H5kgiq


----------



## audreylita

fashion_victim9 said:


> Hi all! Please help me to authenticate there Manolos. TIA!!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Manolo Blahnik Hangisi Blue Satin Pumps
> Link (if available): N/A
> Seller: Private seller



Authentic IMO.


----------



## shuze

nycnftm said:


> Hello I have these Jack Rogers 1960 sandals I want to sell on ebay and do not see any that look like them anywhere.  Can someone please tell me if they are real?
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/Gz2rmf
> https://flic.kr/p/Gz2oyG
> https://flic.kr/p/Gz2qWs
> https://flic.kr/p/Gz2pMU
> https://flic.kr/p/Gz2p8N
> https://flic.kr/p/H5kgiq



They're fine but in the future please post your pictures instead of links. It's much easier that way for those that are volunteering their time. To keep going back and forth with links is a pain.


----------



## fashion_victim9

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO.



Great news!!! Thank you so much


----------



## nycnftm

shuze said:


> They're fine but in the future please post your pictures instead of links. It's much easier that way for those that are volunteering their time. To keep going back and forth with links is a pain.



Thank you.  I thought this would be easier than clogging the page with my pix.  I know for next time.  Do you see these shoes anyplace else?


----------



## shuze

nycnftm said:


> Thank you.  I thought this would be easier than clogging the page with my pix.  I know for next time.  Do you see these shoes anyplace else?



I don't know that specific variation but the construction and stamping look fine.


----------



## Serwin

Can someone please tell me if these Tom Ford heels are authentic?!


----------



## shuze

Serwin said:


> Can someone please tell me if these Tom Ford heels are authentic?!



I don't see anything wrong but would like to see a picture where you spread the interior at the heel so I can see how the heel lining is finished at the interior side (not the back) where the heel lining meets the side lining.


----------



## Serwin

shuze said:


> I don't see anything wrong but would like to see a picture where you spread the interior at the heel so I can see how the heel lining is finished at the interior side (not the back) where the heel lining meets the side lining.


I don't have a picture unfortunately :/ But from what you see do you think they're authentic?


----------



## shuze

From what I can see they look fine but I'd not be doing the right thing if I didn't tell you that I'd want to see that missing picture (not exactly missing but too dark for me to see any detail).


----------



## shuze

Sorry, the above post was about the Tom Ford pumps.


----------



## heyjude07

Hi there!

I am looking for help/assurance on the authenticity of these manolos.
Pics below.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## tayuki03

Hi! Am i able to authenticate ferragamo shoes here?  Seller is saying they are.


----------



## tayuki03

Another pair.


----------



## audreylita

heyjude07 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I am looking for help/assurance on the authenticity of these manolos.
> Pics below.
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Authentic IMO.


----------



## shuze

tayuki03 said:


> Another pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366515
> View attachment 3366516
> View attachment 3366517
> View attachment 3366518
> View attachment 3366519
> View attachment 3366520
> View attachment 3366521



The burgundy look ok to me. I need to see the interior stamping on the pink since the finishing is not IMO perfect.


----------



## tayuki03

shuze said:


> The burgundy look ok to me. I need to see the interior stamping on the pink since the finishing is not IMO perfect.




Hu shuze! Thanks! Here is another pic of the interior stamp on the pink pair. Thanks!


----------



## shuze

tayuki03 said:


> Hu shuze! Thanks! Here is another pic of the interior stamp on the pink pair. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366892



Stamping looks OK but I'd really like you to take them to a local shoemaker to double check that all materials in and out are leather and that there is no synthetic material. IMO there are a few issues but if they're all leather they're fine. Finishing isn't always what it should be but that's the nature of contemporary production, again, IMO.


----------



## tayuki03

shuze said:


> Stamping looks OK but I'd really like you to take them to a local shoemaker to double check that all materials in and out are leather and that there is no synthetic material. IMO there are a few issues but if they're all leather they're fine. Finishing isn't always what it should be but that's the nature of contemporary production, again, IMO.


Thanks shuze! I will bring it to a shoemaker to check. Thanks again!


----------



## Joyjoy7

Hi, hoping to get input on these Chanel ballet flats...

I have others that I bought retail but these are my first resale...they have a style code but what I find unusual is a date code?? Thank you so much [emoji4]


----------



## Joyjoy7

Forgot to include a profile pic...thx again 



Joyjoy7 said:


> Hi, hoping to get input on these Chanel ballet flats...
> 
> I have others that I bought retail but these are my first resale...they have a style code but what I find unusual is a date code?? Thank you so much [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3368331
> 
> View attachment 3368332
> View attachment 3368333
> View attachment 3368334
> 
> View attachment 3368335
> View attachment 3368336


----------



## shuze

Joyjoy7 said:


> Forgot to include a profile pic...thx again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3368496



They look fine to me construction-wise. I don't know Chanel's stamping but that isn't a datecode. although it is a format that Vuitton would use as a datecode.


----------



## doublewats

Item: Stuart Weitzman Tassel Flat Loafers Reptile Snakeskin Embossed Leather 7M
Listing number: 121973866710
Seller: northwest 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stuart-Weit...866710?hash=item1c663580d6:g:ybgAAOSwKfVXJl2s

Comments: I can't seem to find the style name for these but I would love some feedback about their construction; there are others in different colors/sizes (121879736953, 331867277900, 231917522842) but only one sold. Do they not sell because they are offensively ugly, are an older style, or are they known fakes? lol. my sister loves them...Thank you for any insight!


----------



## shuze

doublewats said:


> Item: Stuart Weitzman Tassel Flat Loafers Reptile Snakeskin Embossed Leather 7M
> Listing number: 121973866710
> Seller: northwest
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stuart-Weit...866710?hash=item1c663580d6:g:ybgAAOSwKfVXJl2s
> 
> Comments: I can't seem to find the style name for these but I would love some feedback about their construction; there are others in different colors/sizes (121879736953, 331867277900, 231917522842) but only one sold. Do they not sell because they are offensively ugly, are an older style, or are they known fakes? lol. my sister loves them...Thank you for any insight!



Definitely authentic and cute IMO. Great little driver/loafer. I don't know how old they are but not that old and the style is classic.


----------



## doublewats

shuze said:


> Definitely authentic and cute IMO. Great little driver/loafer. I don't know how old they are but not that old and the style is classic.


Awesome! Thanks so much again, shuze~!!   
I'm surprised at SW resale value on ebay for loafers/flats in general, I would think they'd be higher, especially since some are in excellent condition. (I really want to pick up a pair of the solid guything loafers myself, not as classic perhaps but super adorable as well! )


----------



## shuze

doublewats said:


> Awesome! Thanks so much again, shuze~!!
> I'm surprised at SW resale value on ebay for loafers/flats in general, I would think they'd be higher, especially since some are in excellent condition. (I really want to pick up a pair of the solid guything loafers myself, not as classic perhaps but super adorable as well! )




No question that some labels hold value better than others and I agree that SW is usually a great buy on the secondary market.


----------



## jasmineskye

Good evening lovely members.

I wonder if I may please ask if someone could be so kind as to provide me some insight into the authenticity of these fun Balenciaga heels I picked up over the weekend.

I purchased them secondhand and have no idea about anything Balenciaga but would love if they are real!

Please see below photos.






















Thank you in advance! 
X


----------



## shuze

jasmineskye said:


> Good evening lovely members.
> 
> I wonder if I may please ask if someone could be so kind as to provide me some insight into the authenticity of these fun Balenciaga heels I picked up over the weekend.
> 
> I purchased them secondhand and have no idea about anything Balenciaga but would love if they are real!
> 
> Please see below photos.
> 
> View attachment 3369718
> 
> 
> View attachment 3369719
> 
> 
> View attachment 3369720
> 
> 
> View attachment 3369721
> 
> 
> View attachment 3369722
> 
> 
> View attachment 3369724
> 
> 
> View attachment 3369725
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> X



Authentic IMO. In the future please post the pictures directly as opposed to the links.


----------



## jasmineskye

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO. In the future please post the pictures directly as opposed to the links.




Thank you so much Shuze, sorry for the wrong format, still figuring it all out! 
Would you have any indication as to the value? Or is that an inappropriate question? 
Have a lovely day


----------



## shuze

jasmineskye said:


> Thank you so much Shuze, sorry for the wrong format, still figuring it all out!
> Would you have any indication as to the value? Or is that an inappropriate question?
> Have a lovely day



Certainly not an inappropriate question in general but not a question for this board. I suggest you review completed listings for Balenciaga sandals on secondary market internet venues.


----------



## doublewats

jasmineskye said:


> Thank you so much Shuze, sorry for the wrong format, still figuring it all out!
> Would you have any indication as to the value? Or is that an inappropriate question?
> Have a lovely day



Funny, I just found something second hand today as well! Hopefully I'm as lucky with regards to authenticity. Those are gorgeous - and still being sold new for $409 on lyst if that helps you ballpark it.

Anyway, it seems I've been posting on this thread a lot recently, haha, I hope you don't mind, shuze!

Item: Jimmy Choo Feline Sandals
Comments: Secondhand purchase. It always seems like I'm concerned about stamping, lol, but on these, the impression on the "jimmy" doesn't seem as deep, though a pair of them sold through luxurycloset with the same issue so? Otherwise I haven't noticed anything that disturbs me about these.  Super hot! I'm probably going to be reselling these because they're a smidge roomy, which kills me inside a little but I couldn't give them up at the price they were asking. xD


----------



## jasmineskye

doublewats said:


> Funny, I just found something second hand today as well! Hopefully I'm as lucky with regards to authenticity. Those are gorgeous - and still being sold new for $409 on lyst if that helps you ballpark it.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, it seems I've been posting on this thread a lot recently, haha, I hope you don't mind, shuze!
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Jimmy Choo Feline Sandals
> 
> Comments: Secondhand purchase. It always seems like I'm concerned about stamping, lol, but on these, the impression on the "jimmy" doesn't seem as deep, though a pair of them sold through luxurycloset with the same issue so? Otherwise I haven't noticed anything that disturbs me about these.  Super hot! I'm probably going to be reselling these because they're a smidge roomy, which kills me inside a little but I couldn't give them up at the price they were asking. xD




Thanks so much!
Good luck with yours


----------



## ka.gonenc

hello *shuze*! can you take  a look at these boots please?
item name: Louis Vuitton boots
item link: http://olx.ua/obyavlenie/sapogi-demisezonnye-louis-vuitton-40r-original-IDiPFDa.html#c7d227681a

and here is the picture of outersole that seller sent me
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3370754&stc=1&d=1464807736


----------



## shuze

doublewats said:


> Funny, I just found something second hand today as well! Hopefully I'm as lucky with regards to authenticity. Those are gorgeous - and still being sold new for $409 on lyst if that helps you ballpark it.
> 
> Anyway, it seems I've been posting on this thread a lot recently, haha, I hope you don't mind, shuze!
> 
> Item: Jimmy Choo Feline Sandals
> Comments: Secondhand purchase. It always seems like I'm concerned about stamping, lol, but on these, the impression on the "jimmy" doesn't seem as deep, though a pair of them sold through luxurycloset with the same issue so? Otherwise I haven't noticed anything that disturbs me about these.  Super hot! I'm probably going to be reselling these because they're a smidge roomy, which kills me inside a little but I couldn't give them up at the price they were asking. xD



Look fine.


----------



## shuze

ka.gonenc said:


> hello *shuze*! can you take  a look at these boots please?
> item name: Louis Vuitton boots
> item link: http://olx.ua/obyavlenie/sapogi-demisezonnye-louis-vuitton-40r-original-IDiPFDa.html#c7d227681a
> 
> and here is the picture of outersole that seller sent me
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3370754&stc=1&d=1464807736



I don't see anything wrong but I can't authenticate those without clear pictures of the stamping on the hardware, the interior sock lining (interior sole) and a clear picture of the datecode on the interior.


----------



## doublewats

shuze said:


> Look fine.


Thanks so much, shuze, we'd be lost without you!!


----------



## ka.gonenc

shuze said:


> I don't see anything wrong but I can't authenticate those without clear pictures of the stamping on the hardware, the interior sock lining (interior sole) and a clear picture of the datecode on the interior.



Thank you, i asked seller for additional pictures and she sent these:


----------



## ka.gonenc

Still did not receive engravings but maybe you can notice something so far, thanks


----------



## shuze

ka.gonenc said:


> Still did not receive engravings but maybe you can notice something so far, thanks



Off that picture they are authentic IMO!


----------



## shuze

doublewats said:


> Thanks so much, shuze, we'd be lost without you!!



Thanks and happy to help (as I know Audreylita is too!) but there were others before us and they'll be others after us LOL but if some of those that read this thread and are shoe knowledgeable could also volunteer it would be appreciated by all.


----------



## doublewats

shuze said:


> Thanks and happy to help (as I know Audreylita is too!) but there were others before us and they'll be others after us LOL but if some of those that read this thread and are shoe knowledgeable could also volunteer it would be appreciated by all.



 I wish I could help in some way but I don't have the expertise sadly, so I have stick to identifying shoes haha. Given all the luxury brand owners here, you'd think this thread would have plenty of authenticators - I suppose they drift in and out. But you and audreylita seem to be our mainstays! That's great for all the panicky second-hand buyers out there like me. xD


----------



## ka.gonenc

shuze said:


> Off that picture they are authentic IMO!



Thank you very much, i will buy them then, the price is very cheap so would be a shame to loose such chance, thanks again!


----------



## Eldra

Hi all. I'm new here so I hope I'm posting this in the right place. I have several pairs of shoes that were given me by a neighbor who moved, that I _thought _were authentic, but now I'm not sure. I want to sell them since they don't fit me, but if they aren't authentic...well, I don't want to rip anyone off. I was hoping someone here could help me. 

I have a pair of Roger Vivier shoes. I listed them at ebay, and actually got an offer, but I asked the buyer if they'd wait a couple of days to give me time to see what you guys say about the shoes. 

I posted a lot of photos, but I wanted to be thorough. Hope that's okay.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rec5884

Long time lurker, first time posting!  Can someone help authenticate these?


----------



## Rec5884

Another pic


----------



## audreylita

Eldra said:


> Hi all. I'm new here so I hope I'm posting this in the right place. I have several pairs of shoes that were given me by a neighbor who moved, that I _thought _were authentic, but now I'm not sure. I want to sell them since they don't fit me, but if they aren't authentic...well, I don't want to rip anyone off. I was hoping someone here could help me.
> 
> I have a pair of Roger Vivier shoes. I listed them at ebay, and actually got an offer, but I asked the buyer if they'd wait a couple of days to give me time to see what you guys say about the shoes.
> 
> I posted a lot of photos, but I wanted to be thorough. Hope that's okay.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Based on the pictures provided they appear to be authentic.  A side view of the sole meeting the shoe would be helpful.  What about them makes you doubt their authenticity?


----------



## audreylita

Eldra said:


> Hi all. I'm new here so I hope I'm posting this in the right place. I have several pairs of shoes that were given me by a neighbor who moved, that I _thought _were authentic, but now I'm not sure. I want to sell them since they don't fit me, but if they aren't authentic...well, I don't want to rip anyone off. I was hoping someone here could help me.
> 
> I have a pair of Roger Vivier shoes. I listed them at ebay, and actually got an offer, but I asked the buyer if they'd wait a couple of days to give me time to see what you guys say about the shoes.
> 
> I posted a lot of photos, but I wanted to be thorough. Hope that's okay.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I see you've posted in the RV thread as well.  It is not the buyers responsibility to authenticate an item, e-bay has the right to close your account for this practice.  Some years back I was selling a Chanel purse I'd purchased from the boutique on 57th Street in Manhattan.  E-bay pulled my listing and said the purse was counterfeit.  Unfortunately I'd lost my receipt from Chanel which they'd asked to see, I explained the bag was real and provided my sales associates name and number at the boutique who I'd worked with for years.  E-bay's response was simply if I tried to relist the bag that they would shut down my account.  I'd been selling since 1999 and was a power seller with a 100% perfect selling history.

If in doubt you should have all your items authenticated before listing and those of us here are happy to do this for you.  Please refer to post number one of this thread to see the photos required for authentication.  Thanks.


----------



## BeenBurned

never mind.


----------



## ilovejae

I bought this manolo in therealreal, but couldn't find this style online. So could you please help me authenticate this thanks a lot


----------



## ilovejae

Additional photos. Thanks


----------



## Eldra

Thanks for the help. I really appreciate it. 

I got the shoes from a Korean neighbor who was moving, most likely back to Korea. I live in a college town and we have a lot of foreign students here. I'm thinking she and her husband graduated and were moving back home. It probably cost too much to ship everything, and I guess they didn't want the bother of hauling stuff to a second-hand store. 

They were throwing away a ton of stuff! Sheets, bedspreads, clothing (a LOT of clothing), and the shoes, of course, just a ton of stuff! I caught them as they were hauling stuff to the dumpster and asked if I could keep it. When I got everything home my daughter saw the shoes and said they were designer. But what do we know? Neither of us has ever owned a pair of designer shoes in our lives. We just look at photos of nice shoes on Pinterest and covet them, lol. 

Anyway, I don't know these neighbors at all. In fact, the day they were hauling stuff to the dumpster was the first time I'd ever met them, and since I didn't know the shoes were part of everything, I didn't have a chance to ask about the shoes and my neighbors move, like, the next day. 

The reason I question the authenticity is because I have reason to believe one of the pairs of shoes is a knockoff, and this makes me question all of them. I don't want to sell them on ebay if they're knockoffs. I wouldn't want that done to me so I won't do it to anyone else. Couldn't live with myself if I did. 

Here are the photos. Once again, I really, really appreciate the help!


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> Based on the pictures provided they appear to be authentic.  A side view of the sole meeting the shoe would be helpful.  What about them makes you doubt their authenticity?



Look good to me too.


----------



## audreylita

ilovejae said:


> Additional photos. Thanks
> View attachment 3374120
> 
> View attachment 3374122
> 
> View attachment 3374123



Authentic IMO.


----------



## shuze

Rec5884 said:


> Long time lurker, first time posting!  Can someone help authenticate these?



They look OK but I need to see the shoe on the side (profile), the wrapping at the sole line of the front and a closeup of the interior finishing of the lining at the top.


----------



## Eldra

audreylita said:


> Based on the pictures provided they appear to be authentic.  A side view of the sole meeting the shoe would be helpful.  What about them makes you doubt their authenticity?



It just occurred to me. When you said you want pictures of the sole meeting the shoe, were you talking about the outside of the shoe? I posted photos of the inside of the shoe. Durr.

I'll take more photos if you need them. 

Edit: And the person buying the shoes insists she wants them. Oh, I hope the shoes aren't fake...


----------



## jasmineskye

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO. In the future please post the pictures directly as opposed to the links.




Hello again Shuze...

Sorry to bother you but I wore these lovelies out on Saturday night and have REALLY done a number on them, which is making me think they aren't real? 
Or have I just mistreated them by traipsing Melbourne lane ways?
What do you think? 

Thank you so much 
x


----------



## shuze

jasmineskye said:


> Hello again Shuze...
> 
> Sorry to bother you but I wore these lovelies out on Saturday night and have REALLY done a number on them, which is making me think they aren't real?
> Or have I just mistreated them by traipsing Melbourne lane ways?
> What do you think?
> 
> Thank you so much
> x
> 
> View attachment 3374519
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374520
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374521
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374522




I am so sorry. I agree that leather soling should not peel like that. Can you take them to a shoemaker and doublecheck the material? Sometimes it is difficult to tell without having them in hand but I thought that they looked OK but one wearing should not do that to the soling.


----------



## audreylita

Eldra said:


> It just occurred to me. When you said you want pictures of the sole meeting the shoe, were you talking about the outside of the shoe? I posted photos of the inside of the shoe. Durr.
> 
> I'll take more photos if you need them.
> 
> Edit: And the person buying the shoes insists she wants them. Oh, I hope the shoes aren't fake...



Yes the outside profile.


----------



## Eldra

audreylita said:


> Yes the outside profile.



The girl who wanted to buy the shoes canceled the order. I guess she isn't sure about the shoes either. 

I'm not going to list any of the shoes I have on ebay. I just can't be sure that they are authentic and as long as I'm not sure, I just don't feel right selling them. I'll probably just donate them or give them to a friend or family member. I appreciate all the help you guys gave me. Thanks so much for everything!


----------



## ilovejae

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO.




thanks a lot&#65281;


----------



## BeenBurned

Eldra said:


> The girl who wanted to buy the shoes canceled the order. I guess she isn't sure about the shoes either.
> 
> I'm not going to list any of the shoes I have on ebay. I just can't be sure that they are authentic and as long as I'm not sure, I just don't feel right selling them. I'll probably just donate them or give them to a friend or family member. I appreciate all the help you guys gave me. Thanks so much for everything!



If Audreylita and/or Shuze deems the shoes as authentic after seeing full sets of all the requested pictures, you certainly can list them. Both ladies know their shoes and neither will deem as authentic unless they're sure. 

And if you wanted to add credibility to your listing and reassurance for buyers, you can spend $7.50-ish for a professional authentication. 

And if deemed fake, I don't recommend donating. By donating, it's keeping the shoes in circulation and eventually, they'll be sold to a buyer who might think they're authentic, might pay a lot of money for fakes and when she no longer wants them, might list them on ebay or another site. And the cycle would continue. 

Shuze has had great suggestions for making practical use of fake handbags. Maybe she has an idea for using fake shoes aside from giving them to a little girl to play dressup. 

*But please wait for a definitive authentication before doing anything. *


----------



## amo.mac

Hi all!

I found an amazing pair of LV's but am a little concerned as I can't find the date code matching with any listed.

Can you please authenticate these shoes for me?

Item Name: Auth Louis Vuitton Damier Leather Monk Strap Loafers Shoes Black Business #6 M
Item Number: 252386900277
Seller ID: hirakoba0307
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Auth-Loui...YAAOSwv0tVNeyF

Thank you ever-so-much!!


----------



## shuze

If all pictures were as good as these I doubt if any mistakes would ever be made here. Those shoes are authentic. I don't know the footwear datecodes but I do know that they do not match the lists of bag datecodes. You can also post on the Vuitton thread and ask if they have a list of shoe datecodes but those shoes are definitely OK. All fonts and materials are correct IMO.


----------



## shuze

BeenBurned said:


> If Audreylita and/or Shuze deems the shoes as authentic after seeing full sets of all the requested pictures, you certainly can list them. Both ladies know their shoes and neither will deem as authentic unless they're sure.
> 
> And if you wanted to add credibility to your listing and reassurance for buyers, you can spend $7.50-ish for a professional authentication.
> 
> And if deemed fake, I don't recommend donating. By donating, it's keeping the shoes in circulation and eventually, they'll be sold to a buyer who might think they're authentic, might pay a lot of money for fakes and when she no longer wants them, might list them on ebay or another site. And the cycle would continue.
> 
> Shuze has had great suggestions for making practical use of fake handbags. Maybe she has an idea for using fake shoes aside from giving them to a little girl to play dressup.
> 
> *But please wait for a definitive authentication before doing anything. *



Really no ideas here for fake shoes. Someone once suggested planters LOL. I hate waste and throwing things away that could be of use to others but unless footwear is heavily marked as counterfeit they probably could end up back in circulation which we'd all hate to see. If I had a pair I'd probably marker them heavily and bring them to a local mission but I live in a city with one of the most active skid rows in the country,


----------



## audreylita

amo.mac said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I found an amazing pair of LV's but am a little concerned as I can't find the date code matching with any listed.
> 
> Can you please authenticate these shoes for me?
> 
> Item Name: Auth Louis Vuitton Damier Leather Monk Strap Loafers Shoes Black Business #6 M
> Item Number: 252386900277
> Seller ID: hirakoba0307
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Auth-Loui...YAAOSwv0tVNeyF
> 
> Thank you ever-so-much!!



Could you please provide pictures of the back of the shoe and the sole?  From these photos everything looks OK but those other photos would be helpful to be sure.  

I own a couple of pairs of shoes from that same collection.


----------



## BeenBurned

amo.mac said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I found an amazing pair of LV's but am a little concerned as I can't find the date code matching with any listed.
> 
> Can you please authenticate these shoes for me?
> 
> Item Name: Auth Louis Vuitton Damier Leather Monk Strap Loafers Shoes Black Business #6 M
> Item Number: 252386900277
> Seller ID: hirakoba0307
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Auth-Loui...YAAOSwv0tVNeyF
> 
> Thank you ever-so-much!!





shuze said:


> If all pictures were as good as these I doubt if any mistakes would ever be made here. Those shoes are authentic. I don't know the footwear datecodes but I do know that they do not match the lists of bag datecodes. You can also post on the Vuitton thread and ask if they have a list of shoe datecodes but those shoes are definitely OK. All fonts and materials are correct IMO.





audreylita said:


> Could you please provide pictures of the back of the shoe and the sole?  From these photos everything looks OK but those other photos would be helpful to be sure.
> 
> I own a couple of pairs of shoes from that same collection.


The link above to the listing doesn't work but there are more pictures in the listing: 
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Auth-Lou...900277?hash=item3ac36e7935:g:tcYAAOSwv0tVNeyF


----------



## amo.mac

shuze said:


> If all pictures were as good as these I doubt if any mistakes would ever be made here. Those shoes are authentic. I don't know the footwear datecodes but I do know that they do not match the lists of bag datecodes. You can also post on the Vuitton thread and ask if they have a list of shoe datecodes but those shoes are definitely OK. All fonts and materials are correct IMO.



That's really comforting to know, thanks for the help. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Rec5884

I've been meaning to post more pics per previous request, I'm sorry!  Here are some more, hope that helps!


----------



## Rec5884

Another view.  I can't figure out how to post multiple pics in one thread!


----------



## Rec5884

Also there seems to be some fraying that looks off...


----------



## BeenBurned

Rec5884 said:


> I can't figure out how to post multiple pics in one thread!


To post multiple pictures, either click on the paper clip icon above the reply box or scroll below the reply box to "additional options" and "manage attachments."

Both bring up box #3 where you can choose up to 4 pics at a time, upload and if necessary, add another 4 pics to the same post.


----------



## Rec5884

Thank you so much!


----------



## shuze

Rec5884 said:


> Also there seems to be some fraying that looks off...



I can't tell what's wrong with th lining but I agree that something is off. It looks torn on my screen. The damage behind the heel appears to be from driving. Rather than making a mistake can you take them to a local shoemaker to doublecheck that the lining, the insole and the sole are all leather and report back?


----------



## shuze

Also, BB is there a way to pin your picture posting instructions to the top of the Authenticate Shoe thread? That would be terrific if it can be done. Thanks for taking the time!


----------



## Rec5884

Thank you for your reply!  I will definitely take them in to make sure they're all leather.  I've been so torn on what to think.


----------



## BeenBurned

shuze said:


> Also, BB is there a way to pin your picture posting instructions to the top of the Authenticate Shoe thread? That would be terrific if it can be done. Thanks for taking the time!


You might try sending a pm to the mod who posted post #1:
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...shoes-read-1st-page-before-posting-32044.html


----------



## audreylita

There are a few threads here that address this specifically:


http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this-/how-to-insert-image-in-here-638102.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/frequently-asked-questions/how-do-i-post-pictures-31191.html


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> There are a few threads here that address this specifically:
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this-/how-to-insert-image-in-here-638102.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/frequently-asked-questions/how-do-i-post-pictures-31191.html



Thanks!


----------



## Eldra

Eldra said:


> The girl who wanted to buy the shoes canceled the order. I guess she isn't sure about the shoes either.
> 
> I'm not going to list any of the shoes I have on ebay. I just can't be sure that they are authentic and as long as I'm not sure, I just don't feel right selling them. I'll probably just donate them or give them to a friend or family member. I appreciate all the help you guys gave me. Thanks so much for everything!


 
Here are some more photos. I hope they help. The photos aren't great; I tried with flash and without and what I'm posting is the best of my feeble abilities, lol. 

I have two questions for you. Do you know of a good place to authenticate the shoes professionally (one that doesn't charge a ton of money), and, assuming the shoes are genuine, what would be a good price to list them as? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Eldra

And three more:


----------



## Eldra

Eldra said:


> And three more:




Why are my photos not showing up?:wondering

Ugh, well here's the link to the whole album. Hopefully this will work: http://s1219.photobucket.com/user/merockssocks/library/Roger Vivier Shoes?sort=3&page=1


----------



## shuze

Eldra said:


> Why are my photos not showing up?:wondering
> 
> Ugh, well here's the link to the whole album. Hopefully this will work: http://s1219.photobucket.com/user/merockssocks/library/Roger Vivier Shoes?sort=3&page=1



Between my eyes and your pictures, I'm going to suggest that you wait for Audreylita. The linings look OK to me. I really look more at how the shoe is made so the outside and upper of the shoe don't usually tell me a whole lot as that's the easiest part to copy. I haven't owned Vivier since Roger was still alive so wait for Audreylita who wears them but I think they're OK. 

Sorry but I know nothing about pricing. That isn't discussed here. I also don't know what board policy is on recommending professional authenticators so wait for others.


----------



## Oksanarox

Can someone help me to authenticate those Valentino Rockstud's please?
I've found them on depop.com website, therefore there is no item number etc
There is a link: http://help.garage.me/en/rachjessx/valentino-rock-stud-heels-size-2


----------



## shuze

Oksanarox said:


> Can someone help me to authenticate those Valentino Rockstud's please?
> I've found them on depop.com website, therefore there is no item number etc
> There is a link: http://help.garage.me/en/rachjessx/valentino-rock-stud-heels-size-2




You can post on the Valentino thread but I'm happy to look at them but need more pictures. If there are more on the link I can't open them. If you're the buyer please post clear detailed pictures of the sole stamp, the shoes in profile on it's side, the lining and the underside of the heel.


----------



## Oksanarox

shuze said:


> You can post on the Valentino thread but I'm happy to look at them but need more pictures. If there are more on the link I can't open them. If you're the buyer please post clear detailed pictures of the sole stamp, the shoes in profile on it's side, the lining and the underside of the heel.



Yes, i am the buyer. The seller already sent them to me, therefore may i send you the detailed pictures on Wednesday or Thursday, when i will receive them? Thank you very much!


----------



## Eldra

Eldra said:


> Why are my photos not showing up?:wondering
> 
> Ugh, well here's the link to the whole album. Hopefully this will work: http://s1219.photobucket.com/user/merockssocks/library/Roger Vivier Shoes?sort=3&page=1



I just had them authenticated by *****************.com. They're authentic. Thanks so much for everything, you guys! I have more shoes so you'll be hearing from me again, lol.


----------



## shuze

Oksanarox said:


> Yes, i am the buyer. The seller already sent them to me, therefore may i send you the detailed pictures on Wednesday or Thursday, when i will receive them? Thank you very much!



Definitely!


----------



## Eldra

More shoes. This time Dior. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Eldra




----------



## shuze

Eldra said:


>



I'll leave these to others. I can't authenticate them and the soles appear synthetic and I see other issues.


----------



## jasmineskye

shuze said:


> I am so sorry. I agree that leather soling should not peel like that. Can you take them to a shoemaker and doublecheck the material? Sometimes it is difficult to tell without having them in hand but I thought that they looked OK but one wearing should not do that to the soling.




Please don't apologise!
I totally understand the difficulty, and am by no means angry. 
I'm thinking they are fake as they were terribly uncomfortable after only a few hours, it felt like there wasn't enough support between the sole of my foot and the ground.
I will take them to see what a shoemaker says though but either way I won't wear them again! Ouch!

Thank you so much


----------



## shuze

Re: Balenciagas:

I am sorry and it's potential mistakes like this that sometimes make me think that I shouldn't give opinions but do take them to a shoemaker. Had they been worn I definitely would have questioned that soling. It shouldn't peel like that but comfort-wise I have way too many designer shoes bought new by me from luxury retailers that positively kill (and I no longer even try to wear) so that's not necessarily a valid 'tell' in my opinion.


----------



## Leather & Stitch

My wife purchased several pairs of pre-owned shoes from "The RealReal" recently, and both of us think that the Manolos she received are fake, but we don't know for sure and need some help!

They still have the item listed, but as 'sold'. Link is here:
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/pumps/manolo-blahnik-woven-slingback-pumps-2

Item Name: Manolo Blahnik Carolyne Slingback Pump (3" heel)
Item listed on site as: Manolo Blahnik brown woven slingback pumps 
Seller: The RealReal
Comments: This was received in the mail last week (June 9, 2016), and upon inspection there are a few discrepancies that we're not sure about. 

1. The label on the insole Has the name 'Manolo" in blue and the last name 'Blanik' in black. From what I understand, there are only 2 versions of the logo, and the separate color isn't one of them. I could be wrong though. 

2. The tip of the sole has very obviously been repaired, replaced or just poor construction.

3. The stitching on the back straps aren't even and part of that stitching is coming off. This isn't due to wear and tear, but if you look closely at the photo (I tried to make it as clear as I can), you see that the stitching marks were only halfway on the very top of the lining/strap. This is sloppy stitching, and something I wouldn't expect to see on a real Manolo Blahnik, since their quality control is very good. 

When we contacted customer service, the representative responded (cut and pasted from the email):

"Our director of authentication knew exactly what shoes you were inquiring about, and has explained that Manolo Blahnik has only ever done the black/blue logo on the instep on this pointed toe slingback stiletto. You will not find it on any other model and if you search that term on other resale sites, you will find that label.
When our director first saw it years ago he too thought it must be fake, but turns out it’s just uncommon."

While this may be true, my problem with this response is that it implies that this specific model/style is the only MB shoe that has this unique label, which I find hard to believe… if it were the only exception, I would probably be able to find it on a simple Google search; however, searching the internet for this exact style, and/or using the exact description the customer service rep provided (for resale sites) above shows only 2 or 3 sites, and they all link back to The RealReal.

Also, I feel that if you are explaining why something is or isn't authentic, you would either provide some sort of provenance, or at the very least list the reasons and cite some background, history or source that makes them believe it's genuine. 

Any help/information/advice anyone can provide would be extremely helpful.


----------



## tiffCAKE

Item Name (if you know it): sticker on box marked "ELAPHE FC OPTIC...PARIS 105 PUMP"

Link (if available):  none
Seller: none
Comments: forgive my ignorance--I know nothing about this label! I purchased these from eBay a year ago, maybe longer.  I truly appreciate your assistance!


----------



## shuze

Re: Saint Laurent. I need to see a closeup picture of the area where the back lining seams to the side lining. You almost have it in that one picture but I need the back to be spread out a bit more so I can see the finishing.


----------



## tiffCAKE

shuze said:


> Re: Saint Laurent. I need to see a closeup picture of the area where the back lining seams to the side lining. You almost have it in that one picture but I need the back to be spread out a bit more so I can see the finishing.



Thanks so much for your help--these were really hard to take so hopefully I got what you needed--these shoes do not feel like my other pairs so I'm expecting the worst but hoping for the best


----------



## shuze

They actually look fine to me and are finished correctly. Authentic IMO.


----------



## tiffCAKE

shuze said:


> They actually look fine to me and are finished correctly. Authentic IMO.



Thank you so very much! I set my expectations low so I don't super bummed out in case they aren't real [emoji6]


----------



## shuze

Leather & Stitch said:


> My wife purchased several pairs of pre-owned shoes from "The RealReal" recently, and both of us think that the Manolos she received are fake, but we don't know for sure and need some help!
> 
> They still have the item listed, but as 'sold'. Link is here:
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/pumps/manolo-blahnik-woven-slingback-pumps-2
> 
> Item Name: Manolo Blahnik Carolyne Slingback Pump (3" heel)
> Item listed on site as: Manolo Blahnik brown woven slingback pumps
> Seller: The RealReal
> Comments: This was received in the mail last week (June 9, 2016), and upon inspection there are a few discrepancies that we're not sure about.
> 
> 1. The label on the insole Has the name 'Manolo" in blue and the last name 'Blanik' in black. From what I understand, there are only 2 versions of the logo, and the separate color isn't one of them. I could be wrong though.
> 
> 2. The tip of the sole has very obviously been repaired, replaced or just poor construction.
> 
> 3. The stitching on the back straps aren't even and part of that stitching is coming off. This isn't due to wear and tear, but if you look closely at the photo (I tried to make it as clear as I can), you see that the stitching marks were only halfway on the very top of the lining/strap. This is sloppy stitching, and something I wouldn't expect to see on a real Manolo Blahnik, since their quality control is very good.
> 
> When we contacted customer service, the representative responded (cut and pasted from the email):
> 
> "Our director of authentication knew exactly what shoes you were inquiring about, and has explained that Manolo Blahnik has only ever done the black/blue logo on the instep on this pointed toe slingback stiletto. You will not find it on any other model and if you search that term on other resale sites, you will find that label.
> When our director first saw it years ago he too thought it must be fake, but turns out it’s just uncommon."
> 
> While this may be true, my problem with this response is that it implies that this specific model/style is the only MB shoe that has this unique label, which I find hard to believe… if it were the only exception, I would probably be able to find it on a simple Google search; however, searching the internet for this exact style, and/or using the exact description the customer service rep provided (for resale sites) above shows only 2 or 3 sites, and they all link back to The RealReal.
> 
> Also, I feel that if you are explaining why something is or isn't authentic, you would either provide some sort of provenance, or at the very least list the reasons and cite some background, history or source that makes them believe it's genuine.
> 
> Any help/information/advice anyone can provide would be extremely helpful.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3382011
> View attachment 3382013
> View attachment 3382014
> View attachment 3382015
> View attachment 3382016
> View attachment 3382017
> View attachment 3382018



Shoes are absolutely authentic repair quality aside. Label definitely exists but Audreylita will be able to give you more info on timeframe.


----------



## shuze

Leather & Stitch said:


> My wife purchased several pairs of pre-owned shoes from "The RealReal" recently, and both of us think that the Manolos she received are fake, but we don't know for sure and need some help!
> 
> They still have the item listed, but as 'sold'. Link is here:
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/pumps/manolo-blahnik-woven-slingback-pumps-2
> 
> Item Name: Manolo Blahnik Carolyne Slingback Pump (3" heel)
> Item listed on site as: Manolo Blahnik brown woven slingback pumps
> Seller: The RealReal
> Comments: This was received in the mail last week (June 9, 2016), and upon inspection there are a few discrepancies that we're not sure about.
> 
> 1. The label on the insole Has the name 'Manolo" in blue and the last name 'Blanik' in black. From what I understand, there are only 2 versions of the logo, and the separate color isn't one of them. I could be wrong though.
> 
> 2. The tip of the sole has very obviously been repaired, replaced or just poor construction.
> 
> 3. The stitching on the back straps aren't even and part of that stitching is coming off. This isn't due to wear and tear, but if you look closely at the photo (I tried to make it as clear as I can), you see that the stitching marks were only halfway on the very top of the lining/strap. This is sloppy stitching, and something I wouldn't expect to see on a real Manolo Blahnik, since their quality control is very good.
> 
> When we contacted customer service, the representative responded (cut and pasted from the email):
> 
> "Our director of authentication knew exactly what shoes you were inquiring about, and has explained that Manolo Blahnik has only ever done the black/blue logo on the instep on this pointed toe slingback stiletto. You will not find it on any other model and if you search that term on other resale sites, you will find that label.
> When our director first saw it years ago he too thought it must be fake, but turns out it’s just uncommon."
> 
> While this may be true, my problem with this response is that it implies that this specific model/style is the only MB shoe that has this unique label, which I find hard to believe… if it were the only exception, I would probably be able to find it on a simple Google search; however, searching the internet for this exact style, and/or using the exact description the customer service rep provided (for resale sites) above shows only 2 or 3 sites, and they all link back to The RealReal.
> 
> Also, I feel that if you are explaining why something is or isn't authentic, you would either provide some sort of provenance, or at the very least list the reasons and cite some background, history or source that makes them believe it's genuine.
> 
> Any help/information/advice anyone can provide would be extremely helpful.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3382011
> View attachment 3382013
> View attachment 3382014
> View attachment 3382015
> View attachment 3382016
> View attachment 3382017
> View attachment 3382018



Just re-read your post. With apologies, it is not the policy of this board to explain what's either correct (or not) about any shoe as the board feels that too much information only help any counterfeiters who could be lurking. We're encouraged to only reply authentic or not authentic. I'll add that your shoes are constructed correctly and completely soled and lined in leather. Counterfeits are not. The overall stitching is correct, the sole stamping and fonts are correct and I remember that MB did that label and have seen it although I can't tell you exactly when. Audreylita is expert on the brand and wears them so she'll be able to give you more info when she has time to post. It's not a question of believing if they are genuine-they are genuine. Sometimes the pictures aren't quite detailed enough and perhaps a call is given where it shouldn't have been as we're all humans and can make a mistake but those pictures are excellent and clearly show the correct materials and fonts. You can always go to a professional authenticator but you'll be told exactly the same thing.


----------



## shuze

On page 245 of this forum you can see that the same question was asked by another poster and although I hope Audreylita may be able to check in, I'm copying and posting her answer to that specific question. Again, I consider myself expert on designer footwear construction, but Audreylita is specifically expert on Blahnik. There is no question that your shoes are authentic but as you know, work has been done on them which is clearly disclosed in pictures. I certainly appreciate when sellers disclose alterations/changes in text as well but I realize that many may not know those things so good pictures do tell the history. Anyway, here's Audreylita's post from the past, and again, I'm familiar with that two tone label as well. Hope this helps put your mind at ease:
*Yes Manolo did do some shoes with MANOLO in blue, I actually had some years ago. *


----------



## audreylita

Leather & Stitch said:


> My wife purchased several pairs of pre-owned shoes from "The RealReal" recently, and both of us think that the Manolos she received are fake, but we don't know for sure and need some help!
> 
> They still have the item listed, but as 'sold'. Link is here:
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/pumps/manolo-blahnik-woven-slingback-pumps-2
> 
> Item Name: Manolo Blahnik Carolyne Slingback Pump (3" heel)
> Item listed on site as: Manolo Blahnik brown woven slingback pumps
> Seller: The RealReal
> Comments: This was received in the mail last week (June 9, 2016), and upon inspection there are a few discrepancies that we're not sure about.
> 
> 1. The label on the insole Has the name 'Manolo" in blue and the last name 'Blanik' in black. From what I understand, there are only 2 versions of the logo, and the separate color isn't one of them. I could be wrong though.
> 
> 2. The tip of the sole has very obviously been repaired, replaced or just poor construction.
> 
> 3. The stitching on the back straps aren't even and part of that stitching is coming off. This isn't due to wear and tear, but if you look closely at the photo (I tried to make it as clear as I can), you see that the stitching marks were only halfway on the very top of the lining/strap. This is sloppy stitching, and something I wouldn't expect to see on a real Manolo Blahnik, since their quality control is very good.
> 
> When we contacted customer service, the representative responded (cut and pasted from the email):
> 
> "Our director of authentication knew exactly what shoes you were inquiring about, and has explained that Manolo Blahnik has only ever done the black/blue logo on the instep on this pointed toe slingback stiletto. You will not find it on any other model and if you search that term on other resale sites, you will find that label.
> When our director first saw it years ago he too thought it must be fake, but turns out it’s just uncommon."
> 
> While this may be true, my problem with this response is that it implies that this specific model/style is the only MB shoe that has this unique label, which I find hard to believe… if it were the only exception, I would probably be able to find it on a simple Google search; however, searching the internet for this exact style, and/or using the exact description the customer service rep provided (for resale sites) above shows only 2 or 3 sites, and they all link back to The RealReal.
> 
> Also, I feel that if you are explaining why something is or isn't authentic, you would either provide some sort of provenance, or at the very least list the reasons and cite some background, history or source that makes them believe it's genuine.
> 
> Any help/information/advice anyone can provide would be extremely helpful.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3382011
> View attachment 3382013
> View attachment 3382014
> View attachment 3382015
> View attachment 3382016
> View attachment 3382017
> View attachment 3382018



As stated by Shuze, these Manolo Blahnik's are authentic.  I don't know exactly what you're looking at regarding stitching but these shoes are very well worn and clearly some stitching has come out.  All of his shoes are made by hand, only machine stitched shoes will have perfectly aligned stitching.  And yes he did do a series with the Manolo in blue.


----------



## Jo-Mitzi

Hi, can you please have a look at these YSL Tribute pumps for me. Thanks in advance. 
Name: YSL Tribute 2
Seller ID: princess-of-leek
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152135720518?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
Comments: got them today off ebay. The style name on the box is Tribute 2 105 in "Cocco Selvaggio". Colour - "Bourgogne"

I took my photos additionally as well:


----------



## shuze

YSL Tribs are authentic IMO off your pictures. The listing pictures weren't enough. Enjoy!


----------



## shuze

Jo-Mitzi said:


> Hi, can you please have a look at these YSL Tribute pumps for me. Thanks in advance.
> Name: YSL Tribute 2
> Seller ID: princess-of-leek
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152135720518?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> Comments: got them today off ebay. The style name on the box is Tribute 2 105 in "Cocco Selvaggio". Colour - "Bourgogne"
> 
> I took my photos additionally as well:


Sorry still haven't figured this new board out. Now i know it's Reply, not Quote. Anyway still authentic IMO.


----------



## Jo-Mitzi

shuze said:


> Sorry still haven't figured this new board out. Now i know it's Reply, not Quote. Anyway still authentic IMO.


Thanks so much Shuze.


----------



## YDYDYD

Hi, can someone help to check the authenticity of this shoes?

Name: Roger Vivier Shoes with Crystal buckle
Seller ID: Odessa_89

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Roger-Vivie...323322?hash=item4195a269ba:g:c68AAOSwBahVIAgk

Comments: The shoes does not have the box. 

Thank you so much for the help.


----------



## audreylita

Authentic IMO





YDYDYD said:


> Hi, can someone help to check the authenticity of this shoes?
> 
> Name: Roger Vivier Shoes with Crystal buckle
> Seller ID: Odessa_89
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Roger-Vivie...323322?hash=item4195a269ba:g:c68AAOSwBahVIAgk
> 
> Comments: The shoes does not have the box.
> 
> Thank you so much for the help.



Authentic IMO.


----------



## Eldra

Eldra said:


> More shoes. This time Dior. Thanks in advance!



Bump! Anyone? Anyone? Are these authentic? I never heard back from anyone on this.


----------



## shuze

Re: Dior flats. Sorry, I don't think you're being ignored. It seems that only two of us respond on this board and I've already said that I can't give an opinion on these. Can you post a better picture of the side lining where it meets the heel lining? Really close up and focused. Also, the sole looks synthetic. Is it? If so then they are definitely counterfeit. You can try scratching the sole. Leather will scratch while synthetic will just dent and pop back. They're not well balanced or wrapped IMO. If I didn't say it before, take them to a shoemaker and ask if all interior materials and soling are leather, If anything in the interior (beside the label) is not leather, then they are counterfeit.


----------



## vornado

Hi, I bought the gianvito rossi plexi pumps on eBay, but I found there are some differences (logo inside the shoe and the logo on the sole) from this pair tothe ones I bought from neiman. Also the stitches near the heel in the left shoe is not in the middle(last picture )..  Are they good?

Many thanks!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3401273


----------



## Eldra

shuze said:


> Re: Dior flats. Sorry, I don't think you're being ignored. It seems that only two of us respond on this board and I've already said that I can't give an opinion on these. Can you post a better picture of the side lining where it meets the heel lining? Really close up and focused. Also, the sole looks synthetic. Is it? If so then they are definitely counterfeit. You can try scratching the sole. Leather will scratch while synthetic will just dent and pop back. They're not well balanced or wrapped IMO. If I didn't say it before, take them to a shoemaker and ask if all interior materials and soling are leather, If anything in the interior (beside the label) is not leather, then they are counterfeit.


Thank you for responding. I think I have a picture of the sole on my posts numbered 9192 and 9193. They're on page 613, here: http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...s-read-1st-page-before-posting.32044/page-613
My guess is that they probably are not real, but since I know next to nothing about designer shoes, I thought I'd get the opinion of you smart ladies first. Again, thanks for responding.


----------



## vornado

vornado said:


> Hi, I bought the gianvito rossi plexi pumps on eBay, but I found there are some differences (logo inside the shoe and the logo on the sole) from this pair tothe ones I bought from neiman. Also the stitches near the heel in the left shoe is not in the middle(last picture )..  Are they good?
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401273
> View attachment 3401266
> View attachment 3401268
> View attachment 3401269
> View attachment 3401270
> View attachment 3401271



Can someone help me? Thanks!thanks! Thanks!


----------



## shuze

vornado said:


> Can someone help me? Thanks!thanks! Thanks!


 Can't do it off those pictures and prob can't because of the plastic. If you can take a very clean clear picture spreading the interior back showing the lining and how it is finished and another showing how it is attached to the plastic on the interior, maybe. As I've always stated  you can also take them to a shoemaker to check if any of the interior materials are synthetic as a genuine pair will have all leather linings and insole. Sorry but that's the best I can do. Maybe someone lurking will post.


----------



## vornado

shuze said:


> Can't do it off those pictures and prob can't because of the plastic. If you can take a very clean clear picture spreading the interior back showing the lining and how it is finished and another showing how it is attached to the plastic on the interior, maybe. As I've always stated  you can also take them to a shoemaker to check if any of the interior materials are synthetic as a genuine pair will have all leather linings and insole. Sorry but that's the best I can do. Maybe someone lurking will post.



Thank you @shuze, I have some more pictures. The last two pic with black heel are mine(from neiman).Can you check these pictures for me? And I will check with shoemakers today. If I can't find a shoemaker is it ok to check with cobblers? Thanks!


----------



## shuze

vornado said:


> Thank you @shuze, I have some more pictures. The last two pic with black heel are mine(from neiman).Can you check these pictures for me? And I will check with shoemakers today. If I can't find a shoemaker is it ok to check with cobblers? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403335
> View attachment 3403336
> View attachment 3403337
> View attachment 3403338
> View attachment 3403339
> View attachment 3403340
> View attachment 3403341



Those pictures were definitely what I asked for and I don't like the way they're finished and stitched but I still don't want to make a call on them because of the vinyl. Take them to a cobbler and have him check interior materials and if everything is leather they're probably OK as I have yet to see a fully leather lined and insoled counterfeit.


----------



## vornado

shuze said:


> Those pictures were definitely what I asked for and I don't like the way they're finished and stitched but I still don't want to make a call on them because of the vinyl. Take them to a cobbler and have him check interior materials and if everything is leather they're probably OK as I have yet to see a fully leather lined and insoled counterfeit.


 Thank you @shuze, I checked with a cobbler this afternoon and I was told everything is leather. Does it mean probably the shoes are authentic?

And as you said, I don't like the way they are stitched either.


----------



## shuze

vornado said:


> Thank you @shuze, I checked with a cobbler this afternoon and I was told everything is leather. Does it mean probably the shoes are authentic?
> 
> And as you said, I don't like the way they are stitched either.



Again, can't authenticate without having them in hand but in my experience Asian counterfeits always use synthetic interior materials so yes, I think you're probably fine but like you I am disappointed in the finishing at those price points but that is just my personal opinion.


----------



## Mmadrid1325

Hello I just received these shoes but they just don't feel right. Wanted to post pics and see if they are authentic. Also the K seems to be almost missing on the bottom of the shoe, is this normal?


----------



## shuze

Mmadrid1325 said:


> Hello I just received these shoes but they just don't feel right. Wanted to post pics and see if they are authentic. Also the K seems to be almost missing on the bottom of the shoe, is this normal?


A weak strike is nothing unusual which is one of the problems of authenticating by font depth although consistency is more the norm. Wait for Audreylita who wears the label. Just double check that the sole is leather as I'm not home and on a small screen but the interior looks good to me. Scratch the sole with your nail and check that it scratches rather then dents.


----------



## ada717

Dear authenticators, please help me with this Prada. Thank you so much for your time!

Item Name: Prada Vernice
Link: NA - this was a gift
Seller: NA - this was a gift
Comments: I just received the shoes from a friend


----------



## shuze

ada717 said:


> Dear authenticators, please help me with this Prada. Thank you
> so much for your time!
> 
> Item Name: Prada Vernice
> Link: NA - this was a gift
> Seller: NA - this was a gift
> Comments: I just received the shoes from a friend


Authentic


----------



## ada717

shuze said:


> Authentic


Thank you Shuze


----------



## libishia

Please help me authenticate these tory burch shoes "TORY BURCH PINK Reva Crocodile Ballet Flats Shoes Sz 6"
Listing number: 262518718949
Seller: pwu929
Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/262518718949?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I once bought a pair on ebay to only find out it was fake, but i have had good experiences with ebay so i continue to shop there. 

thanks in advance


----------



## libishia

Please help me authenticate these MK shoes "NWT Authentic Michael Kors Fulton Flats Mocs Leather Vanilla Logo Size 7"
Listing number: 112056682055
Seller: unnapuna
Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/112056682055?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

thank you so  much authenticators


----------



## shuze

libishia said:


> Please help me authenticate these tory burch shoes "TORY BURCH PINK Reva Crocodile Ballet Flats Shoes Sz 6"
> Listing number: 262518718949
> Seller: pwu929
> Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/262518718949?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I once bought a pair on ebay to only find out it was fake, but i have had good experiences with ebay so i continue to shop there.
> 
> thanks in advance


They look fine to me but I would like to see the interior stamping in the front. Please post a picture but everything else looks as it should IMO.


----------



## shuze

libishia said:


> Please help me authenticate these MK shoes "NWT Authentic Michael Kors Fulton Flats Mocs Leather Vanilla Logo Size 7"
> Listing number: 112056682055
> Seller: unnapuna
> Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/112056682055?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> thank you so  much authenticators


I believe that they're fine but you may want to wait for others as these are the lower priced division of Kors and I'm not expert on Chinese construction.


----------



## libishia

shuze said:


> I believe that they're fine but you may want to wait for others as these are the lower priced division of Kors and I'm not expert on Chinese construction.


Does the lower price affect the quality  in any way?which other ones should I wait for? Thanks p much shuze


----------



## shuze

All that matters is that you like them. The lower price reflects the difference between construction in Western Europe vs. China.


----------



## libishia

shuze said:


> They look fine to me but I would like to see the interior stamping in the front. Please post a picture but everything else looks as it should IMO.



Here is the interior of the Tory Burch 

Thanks so much!


----------



## libishia

libishia said:


> Here is the interior of the Tory Burch
> 
> Thanks so much!


@shuze this is the pic for the interior...is it authentic?


----------



## shuze

libishia said:


> @shuze this is the pic for the interior...is it authentic?


 Authentic!


----------



## nastyab33

Something doesn't feel right about these shoes: Gianvito Rossi Plexi. Please help authenticate. Thank you. 

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-53200-19255-0/1?ff3=4&pub=5574635916&toolid=10001&campid=5335828332&customid=&mpre=http://www.ebay.com/itm/142045467664?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## shuze

nastyab33 said:


> Something doesn't feel right about these shoes: Gianvito Rossi Plexi. Please help authenticate. Thank you.
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-53200-19255-0/1?ff3=4&pub=5574635916&toolid=10001&campid=5335828332&customid=&mpre=http://www.ebay.com/itm/142045467664?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


No clue off those pictures. IMO it's really difficult to authenticate vinyl footwear w/o having it in hand. At the least (and I still may pass) I need very clean close up in focus macro setting pictures of the heel lining and where the linng meets the vinyl on the side and another of the sole stamp. Check your pictures prior to posting them.


----------



## nastyab33

Thank you, shuze,
I don't physically have the shoes so I can't take more pictures. I'm probably going to buy another pair that is suede and will post photos then. Thank you.   
Anastasia


----------



## nastyab33

Hi, shuze,
What do you think about these? I requested more pictures from the seller as well.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/291823631935?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you.


----------



## Happy Luppy

Hi guys, since i live in Asia, i usually can't buy pre-loved goods from ebay. 
Can someone please help me authenticate this CO kitty flats? TIA!


----------



## shuze

nastyab33 said:


> Hi, shuze,
> What do you think about these? I requested more pictures from the seller as well.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/291823631935?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you.


Sorry, same issue. No details clearly shown.


----------



## shuze

Happy Luppy said:


> Hi guys, since i live in Asia, i usually can't buy pre-loved goods from ebay.
> Can someone please help me authenticate this CO kitty flats? TIA!


Authentic IMO


----------



## nastyab33

shuze said:


> Sorry, same issue. No details clearly shown.


Hi, shuze,

I'm attaching some more detailed photos. Please check them out. Thank you.


----------



## shuze

nastyab33 said:


> Hi, shuze,
> 
> I'm attaching some more detailed photos. Please check them out. Thank you.


Again, I'm passing on vinyl authentications. Perhaps someone else will post. I don't see anything wrong but if you own these just have a local shoemaker/cobbler double check that all interior lining materials and soling are leather and not synthetic.


----------



## nastyab33

Thank you


----------



## ShoeLover808

Hey Everyone.
I was wondering if someone could authenticate these shoes for me. Please let me know. Thanks in Advance.

Item: MIU MIU by Prada Black Green Gray Patent Leather Pumps 35.5 US 5.5
Listing number: 
322191759143
Seller: hopebymlg
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/322191759143?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true
Comments:


----------



## Ourfamily6

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Post any questions regarding authenticity of shoes, boots, etc. . .  or Sellers here.
> 
> 
> [FONT=&quot]FOR AUCTION SITES:[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Item: xxxx
> Listing number: xxxx
> Seller: xxxx
> Link: xxxx
> Comments: xxxx
> 
> If the shoes in question are NOT ON AN AUCTION SITE, please use the following:
> Item Name (if you know it): [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Link (if available):
> Seller:
> Comments:
> Please give us as much information as you can and then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos).
> 
> This format to prevent duplication requests and to make it simpler for people to 'search' for items which may have been posted previously. If you feel that your post has been skipped, you may repost but please copy and paste the ORIGINAL LINK, do not just copy and paste the link from your post.
> 
> *Please post ALL of the following photos to insure ACCURATE authentication:*
> 
> ON A HARD SURFACE, NOT A BED OR CARPETING &#8211;*We need to see the ENTIRE shoe, not a cropped portion.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]&#8226; PROFILE: this is a shot of the entire side of the shoe, and should be taken *straight *on, NOT from above or below
> &#8226; BACK
> &#8226; FRONT
> &#8226; LABEL/LOGO inside the shoe
> &#8226; SOLE 1: a *clear* close-up shot of the logo/size stamp, preferably no flash
> (a macro lens is best for this shot &#8211; it's the flower icon on your camera)
> &#8226; SOLE 2: a shot of the entire sole[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]BOOTS[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: Please do your best to get a clear shot of the label inside the boot. This can be tricky, but it can be done.
> 
> 
> *AUTHENTICATORS: Please utilize the "QUOTE" feature when responding directly to another post. Please do not publicly post details about why you think an item is or is not authentic, sellers of fakes have been known to lurk here and we would not want to help the*[/FONT]
> 
> *
> 
> Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer *
> 
> All Authenticate This threads on PurseForum are meant to provide assistance to   shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of  designer goods. The evaluations posted by PurseForum members are only  opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> *Authenticators only represent themselves individually*, not necessarily other authenticators or the staff of PurseForum.


----------



## shuze

ShoeLover808 said:


> Hey Everyone.
> I was wondering if someone could authenticate these shoes for me. Please let me know. Thanks in Advance.
> 
> Item: MIU MIU by Prada Black Green Gray Patent Leather Pumps 35.5 US 5.5
> Listing number:
> 322191759143
> Seller: hopebymlg
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/322191759143?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true
> Comments:


Look OK to me


----------



## junejunek

Hello, could you please help me with this one? Thanks in advance! 

Item: Isabel Marant Etoile 'Crisi' boots
Listing number: 182214649630
Seller: kalaklaudia
Link: http://www.ebay.pl/itm/BOOTS-WEDGES...649630?hash=item2a6cd6e71e:g:skUAAOSwZVlXkcQH


----------



## shuze

junejunek said:


> Hello, could you please help me with this one? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Isabel Marant Etoile 'Crisi' boots
> Listing number: 182214649630
> Seller: kalaklaudia
> Link: http://www.ebay.pl/itm/BOOTS-WEDGES...649630?hash=item2a6cd6e71e:g:skUAAOSwZVlXkcQH


I don't know Marant so hopefully someone else will post but I don't see anything wrong.


----------



## C01

Has Manolo Blahnik changed the logo?!? I have many (many...) pairs of Manolos and they all have the little R in the ring at the end of the logo. The other day I recieved a purchase/package with shoes without the R and immediately thought "FAKE" (the not so great fit, the hard sole and the fact that my regular size in that model was too big also hinted that it might not be an authentic pair of MB shoes). I went to the MB homepage to double-check and I was stunned to see that the logos on the homepage were without the R! Is that just for the page or are the newest shoes without the R? There are other reasons that say these shoes might not be what they and the seller claim that they are but I need to get the facts right when I state my case.

I would be ever so grateful if you could help me.


----------



## shuze

Audreylita is the resident MB expert but she hasn't been around lately although she may check in but what I can definitely tell you is that YES MB also has a new label without the R. He also has new lasts-some run one half size up, some run true and some run a half size down so fit is not a  qualifier for authenticity issues and why some of us will only authenticate on construction vs. fonts and sizing which can change. You should never claim fake on anything without knowing 100% what you have so please post clear macro setting pictures. Please read the first post to see the pictures that are needed and the one that I also need is a detailed picture of the interior quarter of the shoe which is the area where the heel lining meets the side lining.


----------



## audreylita

Manolo has changed his logo and font a few times over the years.  And even in a same seasons collection, you may find two pairs of shoes with differences in type because some shoes are part of a special promotion or something else.  For instance I have many of the hangisi style in various colors and heel heights, but my denim pair with a 4" heel came in a slightly different box.  So no it's not unusual.  And yes, as Shuze says, pictures are the only way here to determine authenticity.


----------



## aamas

[/url]  

 

 

 

 photo storage[/IMG] Hi,
can anyone please help me to authenticate this tribute heels?
thank youu 
item: YSL Tribute Heels
seller: myownedluxurygallery
link: http://carousell.com/p/61824997/


----------



## shuze

aamas said:


> [/url]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo storage[/IMG] Hi,
> can anyone please help me to authenticate this tribute heels?
> thank youu
> item: YSL Tribute Heels
> seller: myownedluxurygallery
> link: http://carousell.com/p/61824997/


Can't speak for others but I need much more detailed pictures including focused closeups of the sole and insole fonts and the finishing on the lining on the underside of the straps-especially where the straps attach near the heel on the side. Also the shoe on the side and the wrap of the platform.


----------



## Happy Luppy

Hi, i need help in authenticating another Charlotte Olympia kitty flats again
I really appreciate any help, thank you so much!


----------



## shuze

Happy Luppy said:


> Hi, i need help in authenticating another Charlotte Olympia kitty flats again
> I really appreciate any help, thank you so much!


Fine IMO


----------



## Happy Luppy

shuze said:


> Fine IMO


Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## shuze

You're very welcome!


----------



## elxie

Hi I need help authenticating these Chanel Pumps. Any help would be much appreciated:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/282121365880


----------



## thethinker

BEWARE!
I believe this seller is trying to sell replica Charlotte Olympia flats on ebay: tlbashore
Here are the listings: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/142072796404
http://www.ebay.com/itm/142072776210

There are ridges on the heel, as well as grips on the soles (which may have been placed there by the seller).  The heel should not have ridges.  The font inside the shoe is not the same as authentic Charlotte Olympia shoes.  The font on the sole of the shoes is not the same as authentic Charlotte Olympia shoes.  Also, the spacing of the spiderweb and sizing of the shoe listed on the sole, is off.


----------



## shuze

thethinker said:


> BEWARE!
> I believe this seller is trying to sell replica Charlotte Olympia flats on ebay: tlbashore
> Here are the listings:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/142072796404
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/142072776210
> 
> There are ridges on the heel, as well as grips on the soles (which may have been placed there by the seller).  The heel should not have ridges.  The font inside the shoe is not the same as authentic Charlotte Olympia shoes.  The font on the sole of the shoes is not the same as authentic Charlotte Olympia shoes.  Also, the spacing of the spiderweb and sizing of the shoe listed on the sole, is off.


Agree


----------



## shuze

elxie said:


> Hi I need help authenticating these Chanel Pumps. Any help would be much appreciated:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/282121365880


For some reason I can't load the photos on my iPad and I don't authenticate off my phone. What I can see looks fine assuming the seller took all the pics as some are stock. If you're the buyer post a couple of clear  detailed photos when they arrive. Def show the back interior quarter where the heel lining meets the side lining along with all fonts but my gut feeling is OK.


----------



## elxie

shuze said:


> For some reason I can't load the photos on my iPad and I don't authenticate off my phone. What I can see looks fine assuming the seller took all the pics as some are stock. If you're the buyer post a couple of clear  detailed photos when they arrive. Def show the back interior quarter where the heel lining meets the side lining along with all fonts but my gut feeling is OK.




Thank you so much!! Here are some better pics:

View media item 173View media item 172View media item 171View media item 170View media item 169View media item 168View media item 167
Do these help any? 

Thanks again!!


----------



## shuze

elxie said:


> Thank you so much!! Here are some better pics:
> 
> View media item 173View media item 172View media item 171View media item 170View media item 169View media item 168View media item 167
> Do these help any?
> 
> Thanks again!!


Big help-thanks. IMO authentic.


----------



## elxie

shuze said:


> Big help-thanks. IMO authentic.



Thank you so much for taking the time to look at them and tell me your opinion, Shuze!


----------



## Jenenna

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Post any questions regarding authenticity of shoes, boots, etc. . .  or Sellers here.
> 
> 
> [FONT=&quot]FOR AUCTION SITES:[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Item: xxxx
> Listing number: xxxx
> Seller: xxxx
> Link: xxxx
> Comments: xxxx
> 
> If the shoes in question are NOT ON AN AUCTION SITE, please use the following:
> Item Name (if you know it): [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Link (if available):
> Seller:
> Comments:
> Please give us as much information as you can and then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos).
> 
> This format to prevent duplication requests and to make it simpler for people to 'search' for items which may have been posted previously. If you feel that your post has been skipped, you may repost but please copy and paste the ORIGINAL LINK, do not just copy and paste the link from your post.
> 
> *Please post ALL of the following photos to insure ACCURATE authentication:*
> 
> ON A HARD SURFACE, NOT A BED OR CARPETING &#8211;*We need to see the ENTIRE shoe, not a cropped portion.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]&#8226; PROFILE: this is a shot of the entire side of the shoe, and should be taken *straight *on, NOT from above or below
> &#8226; BACK
> &#8226; FRONT
> &#8226; LABEL/LOGO inside the shoe
> &#8226; SOLE 1: a *clear* close-up shot of the logo/size stamp, preferably no flash
> (a macro lens is best for this shot &#8211; it's the flower icon on your camera)
> &#8226; SOLE 2: a shot of the entire sole[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]BOOTS[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: Please do your best to get a clear shot of the label inside the boot. This can be tricky, but it can be done.
> 
> 
> *AUTHENTICATORS: Please utilize the "QUOTE" feature when responding directly to another post. Please do not publicly post details about why you think an item is or is not authentic, sellers of fakes have been known to lurk here and we would not want to help the*[/FONT]
> 
> *
> 
> Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer *
> 
> All Authenticate This threads on PurseForum are meant to provide assistance to   shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of  designer goods. The evaluations posted by PurseForum members are only  opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> *Authenticators only represent themselves individually*, not necessarily other authenticators or the staff of PurseForum.


----------



## Jenenna

Hi! Could someone please authenticate these Ugg boots? 

Size 7, Classic Short 5825 W/CHE

Thank you!


----------



## JHenson05

Can somebody tell me if these are real or fake please.  We buy storage buildings and these were in one of the units.  I have the dust bag with them but I will have to locate the dust bag.  Thanks.


----------



## shuze

JHenson05 said:


> Can somebody tell me if these are real or fake please.  We buy storage buildings and these were in one of the units.  I have the dust bag with them but I will have to locate the dust bag.  Thanks.


Please review the first page to see pictures needed and make sure that all interior stamping on the shoe is shown.


----------



## JHenson05

shuze said:


> Please review the first page to see pictures needed and make sure that all interior stamping on the shoe is shown.



Thanks these show the stampings i see on the shoes.


----------



## ms_always_right

I picked these up for dirt cheap but know boing about Celine. I did notice that the only other pair of these shoes I've found pictures of have the logo on the back of the sole of the shoe so I think these are counterfeit but the fur is so soft and the leather inside is real leather and buttery soft.  The size info is either not in the shoe or has worn off. These do appear to be fairly well worn.  My gut is telling me not real but looking for an opinion from someone more knowledgeable than I am. Thank you in advance.


----------



## shuze

JHenson05 said:


> Thanks these show the stampings i see on the shoes.


Fake IMO.


----------



## shuze

ms_always_right said:


> View attachment 3443213
> View attachment 3443214
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked these up for dirt cheap but know boing about Celine. I did notice that the only other pair of these shoes I've found pictures of have the logo on the back of the sole of the shoe so I think these are counterfeit but the fur is so soft and the leather inside is real leather and buttery soft.  The size info is either not in the shoe or has worn off. These do appear to be fairly well worn.  My gut is telling me not real but looking for an opinion from someone more knowledgeable than I am. Thank you in advance.


Passing on these as I usually don't authenticate athletically inspired footwear with some exceptions. Is there any interior stamping on the shoe beside on the insole? Perhaps someone else will post.


----------



## Ravvie99

Would you kindly authenticate these thrifted Manolos? Just LMK if my pics aren't up to par.  Thank you so much!

Item Name: ?? Python D'Orsay ??
Seller: Salvation Army (in my possession)
Comments:  I cleaned one for photos - they were super gross! Also whited out the price on the full sole pic.


----------



## shuze

Ravvie99 said:


> Would you kindly authenticate these thrifted Manolos? Just LMK if my pics aren't up to par.  Thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name: ?? Python D'Orsay ??
> Seller: Salvation Army (in my possession)
> Comments:  I cleaned one for photos - they were super gross! Also whited out the price on the full sole pic.
> 
> View attachment 3444307
> View attachment 3444308
> View attachment 3444309
> View attachment 3444310
> View attachment 3444311
> View attachment 3444312


Genuine and they are  d'orsay. IMO you should just call them suede and snake if you're not positive of the exact type of snake although I agree that they look like python.


----------



## ms_always_right

shuze said:


> Passing on these as I usually don't authenticate athletically inspired footwear with some exceptions. Is there any interior stamping on the shoe beside on the insole? Perhaps someone else will post.



Thanks Shuze. Any stamping on the interior is worn off.  I've all but turned the shoes inside out trying to find anything. Another reason I'm thinking counterfeit....there is no indent wher stamping would be or anything. The pice was low enough to take a chance. I won't dispose of them until I know for sure though.


----------



## marielli

Hi Ladies!

I just bought a Manolo Blahnik Hangisi from a fairly well-known Singaporean (I live in Singapore) website, which sells designer goods. I just received the shoes and there are a few things that I would like to check with you all. 
1. The box came with the Manolo Blahnik label in grey (instead of black). I placed a couple of pictures, including the dustbag
2. The label on the insole of the shoe does not have the trademark R, but I suppose this is fine because I have seen the Hangisi shoes on Barneys (and a few other reputable sites) without the trademark R
3. I also haven't seen close-ups of how the bejewelled buckle is attached. I have taken a pic of mine and I could kind of see how it was glued on / attached. It's not very obvious and I am not sure if I'm being too nitpicky.

I would love to know your take on these pictures. If there is any doubt at all of its authenticity, I will be returning the shoes.

Thanks, 

Marielli


----------



## marielli

marielli said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I just bought a Manolo Blahnik Hangisi from a fairly well-known Singaporean (I live in Singapore) website, which sells designer goods. I just received the shoes and there are a few things that I would like to check with you all.
> 1. The box came with the Manolo Blahnik label in grey (instead of black). I placed a couple of pictures, including the dustbag
> 2. The label on the insole of the shoe does not have the trademark R, but I suppose this is fine because I have seen the Hangisi shoes on Barneys (and a few other reputable sites) without the trademark R
> 3. I also haven't seen close-ups of how the bejewelled buckle is attached. I have taken a pic of mine and I could kind of see how it was glued on / attached. It's not very obvious and I am not sure if I'm being too nitpicky.
> 
> I would love to know your take on these pictures. If there is any doubt at all of its authenticity, I will be returning the shoes.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Marielli


Apologies in advance - i can see some of my pet's shedding on some of the pics!


----------



## Applecake

Hi everyone! I recently purchased these Prada ballet flats in an outlet that normally only sells authentic stuff, but I thought I'd check anyway, as I can't find much information on these shoes online. Sorry if the pictures aren't clear enough, I hope I've included all the details needed.

Item name: ?? Prada red ballet flats
Seller: DeGrif shoes outlet









Thanks in advance, your help is much appreciated!


----------



## marielli

Applecake said:


> Hi everyone! I recently purchased these Prada ballet flats in an outlet that normally only sells authentic stuff, but I thought I'd check anyway, as I can't find much information on these shoes online. Sorry if the pictures aren't clear enough, I hope I've included all the details needed.
> 
> Item name: ?? Prada red ballet flats
> Seller: DeGrif shoes outlet
> View attachment 3444573
> View attachment 3444574
> View attachment 3444575
> View attachment 3444576
> View attachment 3444577
> View attachment 3444578
> View attachment 3444579
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance, your help is much appreciated!


yes - this should be authentic


----------



## Ravvie99

shuze said:


> Genuine and they are  d'orsay. IMO you should just call them suede and snake if you're not positive of the exact type of snake although I agree that they look like python.



Thank you - I appreciate you and this thread so much!! 
They're so tiny that they'll prob. just end up sitting on a shelf but what a fun find! I loooove reptile bags/shoes so I was powerless [emoji39]


----------



## shuze

marielli said:


> yes - this should be authentic


Agree they are authentic.


----------



## audreylita

Ravvie99 said:


> Would you kindly authenticate these thrifted Manolos? Just LMK if my pics aren't up to par.  Thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name: ?? Python D'Orsay ??
> Seller: Salvation Army (in my possession)
> Comments:  I cleaned one for photos - they were super gross! Also whited out the price on the full sole pic.
> 
> View attachment 3444307
> View attachment 3444308
> View attachment 3444309
> View attachment 3444310
> View attachment 3444311
> View attachment 3444312



Yes these are snakeskin, he uses mostly water snake these days.


----------



## audreylita

marielli said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I just bought a Manolo Blahnik Hangisi from a fairly well-known Singaporean (I live in Singapore) website, which sells designer goods. I just received the shoes and there are a few things that I would like to check with you all.
> 1. The box came with the Manolo Blahnik label in grey (instead of black). I placed a couple of pictures, including the dustbag
> 2. The label on the insole of the shoe does not have the trademark R, but I suppose this is fine because I have seen the Hangisi shoes on Barneys (and a few other reputable sites) without the trademark R
> 3. I also haven't seen close-ups of how the bejewelled buckle is attached. I have taken a pic of mine and I could kind of see how it was glued on / attached. It's not very obvious and I am not sure if I'm being too nitpicky.
> 
> I would love to know your take on these pictures. If there is any doubt at all of its authenticity, I will be returning the shoes.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Marielli



Authentic IMO.  This is exactly how the rhinestone buckles are attached to all the hangisi's.  And I have one of these boxes with gray lettering as well, came with my denim 4" hangisi pumps, it's the only one I have so likely it's a limited edition box.  Enjoy!


----------



## shuze

marielli said:


> Apologies in advance - i can see some of my pet's shedding on some of the pics!


I think they look fine but wait for Audreylita who owns the shoe in multiple colors. I don't wear Blahnik but do understand shoe construction. Thanks Audreylita for posting that Blahnik usually uses water snake. Makes sense as I believe that python is illegal in CA which is such a huge market for him.


----------



## shuze

shuze said:


> I think they look fine but wait for Audreylita who owns the shoe in multiple colors. I don't wear Blahnik but do understand shoe construction. Thanks Audreylita for posting that Blahnik usually uses water snake. Makes sense as I believe that python is illegal in CA which is such a huge market for him.


Ships in the night LOL. Didn't see your post A.


----------



## marielli

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO.  This is exactly how the rhinestone buckles are attached to all the hangisi's.  And I have one of these boxes with gray lettering as well, came with my denim 4" hangisi pumps, it's the only one I have so likely it's a limited edition box.  Enjoy!


Thank you so much, audreylita! Checked with my local boutique as well and they use the same box. What a relief. I hope the shoes are not very high maintenance but it seems like maybe it is, given the satin material. Really appreciate your feedback!


----------



## marielli

shuze said:


> I think they look fine but wait for Audreylita who owns the shoe in multiple colors. I don't wear Blahnik but do understand shoe construction. Thanks Audreylita for posting that Blahnik usually uses water snake. Makes sense as I believe that python is illegal in CA which is such a huge market for him.


Thanks as well, shuze!


----------



## audreylita

marielli said:


> Thank you so much, audreylita! Checked with my local boutique as well and they use the same box. What a relief. I hope the shoes are not very high maintenance but it seems like maybe it is, given the satin material. Really appreciate your feedback!


I have several pairs of the satin and not one of them has a snag.


----------



## LilLC

Hi, I posted to the authenticate this Gucci thread initially but think I will have better luck here. I am new to this forum, so if you need additional info, please let me know.
Name: Tall Gucci boots (not sure what type)
Site: Purchased off TRR consignment site
Pics: Taken by me
Additional info: Listed in good condition (used), resoled. I am skeptical, honestly. Any input would be greatly appreciated! 
Pics:


----------



## LilLC

I also have a pair of Chloe loafers I need authenticated.
Brand: Chloe
Site: TRR
Pics: Taken by me
Additional Info: I believe they were listed in good or very good condition, used. They were not listed as resoled, but look like they were. The stitching looks pretty authentic as does the hardware. What concerns me is the font, which is different than the current Chloe font. Did it change at some point? Ugh, I hope not .


----------



## shuze

LilLC said:


> View attachment 3447600
> View attachment 3447601
> View attachment 3447602
> View attachment 3447603
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I posted to the authenticate this Gucci thread initially but think I will have better luck here. I am new to this forum, so if you need additional info, please let me know.
> Name: Tall Gucci boots (not sure what type)
> Site: Purchased off TRR consignment site
> Pics: Taken by me
> Additional info: Listed in good condition (used), resoled. I am skeptical, honestly. Any input would be greatly appreciated!
> Pics:


The boots look fine to me but please also post a picture with the shoe in profile and a picture of the interior label


----------



## shuze

LilLC said:


> View attachment 3447619
> View attachment 3447620
> View attachment 3447621
> View attachment 3447619
> View attachment 3447620
> View attachment 3447621
> View attachment 3447619
> View attachment 3447620
> View attachment 3447621
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a pair of Chloe loafers I need authenticated.
> 
> Brand: Chloe
> Site: TRR
> Pics: Taken by me
> Additional Info: I believe they were listed in good or very good condition, used. They were not listed as resoled, but look like they were. The stitching looks pretty authentic as does the hardware. What concerns me is the font, which is different than the current Chloe font. Did it change at some point? Ugh, I hope not .



Older Chloe font-fine IMO.


----------



## LilLC

shuze said:


> Older Chloe font-fine IMO.


Wow! Thank you so much! You just made my day  !


----------



## Nordile87

Hi guys. This is my first time doing this. Was looking for your help to authenticate this pair of sergio rossi butterfly. Seller confirmed twice that it is authentic but after getting the shoes and comparing with pics on internet, I am not sure... I have a feeling I bought a knock off...   thanks in advance for your help


----------



## Nordile87

More pics for your reference. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## shuze

Nordile87 said:


> More pics for your reference. Thanks in advance!!





Nordile87 said:


> Hi guys. This is my first time doing this. Was looking for your help to authenticate this pair of sergio rossi butterfly. Seller confirmed twice that it is authentic but after getting the shoes and comparing with pics on internet, I am not sure... I have a feeling I bought a knock off...   thanks in advance for your help


Sorry but I can't authenticate those without having them in hand. Too much reflection for me and I cannot see how they are lasted. Can you post a straight profile picture with the shoe on the floor and the heel and toe touching the floorboard (wall)? Shoot from straight over to avoid distortion. I still may not have an opinion but I can at least see how they're lasted. You can take them to your local shoe repair and ask if all elements (except the heel) are leather-lining, insole, sole. They must all be leather. I don't like the way the logo stud is attached but that is not enough to make a call. You also should post a macro setting picture of that stud.  Apologies that I'll probably pass on these but hopefully someone who owns them will post.


----------



## audreylita

A simple google search of this shoe shows clear differences.  Agreed detailed macro photos are needed, also a link to the original listing would be helpful.


----------



## Nordile87

Hello! Thanks so much for your help. Really appreciate it. Yes, seller keeps saying it is authentic but I also noticed some poor craftsmanship that gives me doubt about her sincerity...
Here is the original listing: https://carousell.com/p/59728257/
Stud is not attached well and there is also a plastic film on the sole. When asked seller about it, she said that : "they were used for editorials and a fashion parade so it's put on for protection.  My Friend is a stylist for instyle Aus and I bought them through her"
Thanks for your comments


----------



## 2013davidoff

Hi guys. This is my first time doing this. Can you help me to authenticate this pair of Manolo Blahnik? Seller acclaimed that it is from NM and is authentic but after getting the shoes and comparing with pics on internet, I am not sure... Everything else looks fine but the stitched 'MANOLO BLAHNIK' insole label looks different. In all pics i found online, the letters have small white dots on them, which is not the case with the pair i got. The last two images i found online are what the authentic mb label should look like to me. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## shuze

Nordile87 said:


> Hello! Thanks so much for your help. Really appreciate it. Yes, seller keeps saying it is authentic but I also noticed some poor craftsmanship that gives me doubt about her sincerity...
> Here is the original listing: https://carousell.com/p/59728257/
> Stud is not attached well and there is also a plastic film on the sole. When asked seller about it, she said that : "they were used for editorials and a fashion parade so it's put on for protection.  My Friend is a stylist for instyle Aus and I bought them through her"
> Thanks for your comments
> 
> View attachment 3452333


So sorry and more apologies from me. Finally had a minute to really look and for starters the soling on that sandal should be natural colored leather.


----------



## audreylita

2013davidoff said:


> Hi guys. This is my first time doing this. Can you help me to authenticate this pair of Manolo Blahnik? Seller acclaimed that it is from NM and is authentic but after getting the shoes and comparing with pics on internet, I am not sure... Everything else looks fine but the stitched 'MANOLO BLAHNIK' insole label looks different. In all pics i found online, the letters have small white dots on them, which is not the case with the pair i got. The last two images i found online are what the authentic mb label should look like to me. Thanks in advance for your help.


Authentic IMO.  Manolo's labels do change.  In this case the first generation hangisi's had an R after his name and the second generation did not.


----------



## Nordile87

shuze said:


> So sorry and more apologies from me. Finally had a minute to really look and for starters the soling on that sandal should be natural colored leather.


Hello. so, for you, those shoes seem not authentic right? I saw the gold version on internet having golden sole... but i agree, i have some doubts about quality...


----------



## shuze

Nordile87 said:


> Hello. so, for you, those shoes seem not authentic right? I saw the gold version on internet having golden sole... but i agree, i have some doubts about quality...


As I said, I can't authenticate them. You can keep checking in for other responders.


----------



## Nordile87

shuze said:


> As I said, I can't authenticate them. You can keep checking in for other responders.


Ok. Thanks for your help so far! Will wait for other responders


----------



## Chalphutoye

This box is different then other Manolo blahnik ones I have seen . Seller told me this is the latest box, please help me authenticate this shoe, thanks


----------



## shuze

Chalphutoye said:


> View attachment 3454772
> View attachment 3454770
> View attachment 3454768
> View attachment 3454767
> View attachment 3454765
> View attachment 3454766
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This box is different then other Manolo blahnik ones I have seen . Seller told me this is the latest box, please help me authenticate this shoe, thanks


Authentic IMO.


----------



## Inko

CHANEL Sneakers Leather/Suede  
this is a genuine sneakers ? thank you


----------



## shuze

Inko said:


> CHANEL Sneakers Leather/Suede
> this is a genuine sneakers ? thank you


As a rule I avoid posting on sneakers but those look good to me.


----------



## Inko

thank you very much! you have encouraged!


----------



## gunamich

Please help me authenticate this shoes. Thank you...


----------



## shuze

gunamich said:


> Please help me authenticate this shoes. Thank you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458650
> View attachment 3458652
> View attachment 3458654
> View attachment 3458655
> View attachment 3458657


Based on the last photo I can say authentic although none of the other photos show enough detail to make a call.


----------



## lobeey

Hi, does OEM authentic equal to authentic ? =)


----------



## shuze

lobeey said:


> Hi, does OEM authentic equal to authentic ? =)


? No clue what OEM means.


----------



## shuze

shuze said:


> ? No clue what OEM means.


Did you mean IMO which means In My Opinion and all authentications given are in the opinion of the posting authenticator.


----------



## nillacobain

Hi ladies, can you help me with these MJ rain boots? TIA


----------



## shuze

Sorry hit reply,
RE JACOBS RAINBOOTS
Molded footwear is virtually impossible to authenticate off pictures IMO. If someone here owns the identical pair perhaps they can compare details.


----------



## jholtzm

Can anyone help with these Giuseppe Zanotti's  I found, please?

I'd love to get a feel for whether they're authentic or not and what style/season if anyone knows. There a very similar pair listed on 
TRR at the moment, but with a higher, platform heel. It doesn't mention a style or year.


----------



## shuze

jholtzm said:


> Can anyone help with these Giuseppe Zanotti's  I found, please?
> 
> I'd love to get a feel for whether they're authentic or not and what style/season if anyone knows. There a very similar pair listed on
> TRR at the moment, but with a higher, platform heel. It doesn't mention a style or year.


Authentic IMO but can't tell you anything else.


----------



## vornado

Dear authenticators, I saw the hangisi from poshmark, are they good? Thanks!


----------



## audreylita

vornado said:


> Dear authenticators, I saw the hangisi from poshmark, are they good? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3471283
> View attachment 3471285
> View attachment 3471286
> View attachment 3471288



Unfortunately I am not a member of poshmark and can't view the actual listing.  My first question would be why is someone selling this shoe at 1/2 the retail price?  From a distance they look OK but you'd really need to see close up details.  Can you ask the seller to provide better pictures?  If they refuse then I would say stay away.  Also it's always a good idea to look at a sellers other listings to see if the pictures have the same background or are similar in photography style, if they look considerably different then you know they likely have stolen pictures from someone else's listings.  And with a shoe like the hangisi which is in demand and frequently counterfeited, you need to do your due diligence to protect yourself.  Sometimes the shoe you see on a listing is not the same shoe you'll receive.


----------



## shuze

Totally agree with Audreylita and the picture that I'd need to see is a closeup of the area where the heel lining meets the side lining which is not shown but again, with that picture I can authenticate the shoe in the picture but cannot tell you if that's the shoe you'll receive.


----------



## vornado

shuze said:


> Totally agree with Audreylita and the picture that I'd need to see is a closeup of the area where the heel lining meets the side lining which is not shown but again, with that picture I can authenticate the shoe in the picture but cannot tell you if that's the shoe you'll receive.



Thank you @shuze and @audreylita I have the same feeling, too good to be true. the seller said she is working for a high end department store, and can get discount items or buy some customers returns, sample sales, and overstocks. Are they allowed to buy the items for resell?


----------



## shuze

vornado said:


> Thank you @shuze and @audreylita I have the same feeling, too good to be true. the seller said she is working for a high end department store, and can get discount items or buy some customers returns, sample sales, and overstocks. Are they allowed to buy the items for resell?


No way to know as every company has it's own policy but some of them definitely dump specific product to employees who then dump to their own friends and family so no way to know what eventually happens to the stuff. Meanwhile, IMO no Hangisi in a hot color in unworn condition got dumped and 37.5 is not Blahnik's sample size (I believe it's 37) so that's the best that I can give you. Like Audreylita, I can't give an opinion without seeing detailed pictures but what you were told as possible scenarios really wouldn't IMO apply to this specific shoe but without further pictures it's all moot.


----------



## Ralli

2013davidoff said:


> Hi guys. This is my first time doing this. Can you help me to authenticate this pair of Manolo Blahnik? Seller acclaimed that it is from NM and is authentic but after getting the shoes and comparing with pics on internet, I am not sure... Everything else looks fine but the stitched 'MANOLO BLAHNIK' insole label looks different. In all pics i found online, the letters have small white dots on them, which is not the case with the pair i got. The last two images i found online are what the authentic mb label should look like to me. Thanks in advance for your help.




I'm sorry, but I don't think they're authentic. I've seen some amazing fakes just like the ones you posted; anyone else care to chime in?


----------



## ACRo

Please help me authenticTe these two isabel marant sneakers.

Style: Bobby
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/122134499931

Style: Betty
Link : https://www.ebay.com/itm/122128828561 
Thank you.


----------



## Jaydeen1984

Hi there
Please can someone help with these? 
Item name: YSL Tribute Size 35
Seller: someone I follow on Instagram
Just not sure if they are real... No box etc...
Thanks in advance x


----------



## shuze

Jaydeen1984 said:


> View attachment 3473171
> View attachment 3473172
> View attachment 3473173
> View attachment 3473174
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there
> Please can someone help with these?
> Item name: YSL Tribute Size 35
> Seller: someone I follow on Instagram
> Just not sure if they are real... No box etc...
> Thanks in advance x


Totally not enough pictures or details but see enough to say IMO fake.


----------



## shuze

shuze said:


> Totally not enough pictures or details but see enough to say IMO fake.


Just want to add that when I say that there aren't enough pictures for authentication I'm saying that I think it's really important that people post all the requested photos listed on the first page of this thread  plus my favorite authenticating photo of the area where the interior heel lining meets the side lining (obviously for closed shoes only) but these few pictures are detailed enough to clearly show a fake IMO and I try to remember to always add IMO as it is MO but MO is a pretty educated and experienced one.


----------



## Jaydeen1984

shuze said:


> Just want to add that when I say that there aren't enough pictures for authentication I'm saying that I think it's really important that people post all the requested photos listed on the first page of this thread  plus my favorite authenticating photo of the area where the interior heel lining meets the side lining (obviously for closed shoes only) but these few pictures are detailed enough to clearly show a fake IMO and I try to remember to always add IMO as it is MO but MO is a pretty educated and experienced one.



Hello Shuze firstly thanks for your time and really sorry for lack of pics... See more... Contacted seller who says 100% genuine from London selfridges and claims they are old not fake? No serial number of stamp etc inside and the sole stamp/size very faint. Got a task on my hands getting her to accept return as she claims I'm wrong : ( x


----------



## shuze

Sorry, perhaps others will post.


----------



## shuze

shuze said:


> Sorry, perhaps others will post.


I am looking on a larger screen and I still see the same things I saw. As a rule we are asked not to comment on what makes a shoe not authentic and if I lose my posting privileges here, I apologize to all in advance and hope I helped during my posting time.  I don't think it's wrong to post one detail so I don't understand how trashing a shoe could affect how an insole is put in. There's no detail on the stamping so I can't judge by that and the edges of all the strapping are very rough. Again, I don't have the shoe in hand but since you say this is someone that you've interacted with for a long time maybe you should take more pictures and add them for me. Try to get a really good picture of the front platform on the side showing how it's wrapped on the side and the front and how the construction extends slightly from the wrap. Also the sole imprint. It's still useless to me and no one else is posting although I know a zillion women out there own that shoe and i don't. If I think I'm wrong after you post those other pictures I'll definitely post apologies immediately.


----------



## nillacobain

nillacobain said:


> Hi ladies, can you help me with these MJ rain boots? TIA



Anyone? TIA


----------



## shuze

nillacobain said:


> Anyone? TIA


I don't see anything really questionable but I also think it's virtually impossible to authenticate molded footwear without having it in hand and seeing how the rubber is finished which is why I don't usually comment on molds. 

And I'd like others to look at those Tribs! I think I may stop commenting on well worn shoes.


----------



## dallas

Jaydeen1984 said:


> View attachment 3473815
> View attachment 3473816
> View attachment 3473817
> View attachment 3473818
> View attachment 3473819
> View attachment 3473821
> View attachment 3473822
> 
> 
> Hello Shuze firstly thanks for your time and really sorry for lack of pics... See more... Contacted seller who says 100% genuine from London selfridges and claims they are old not fake? No serial number of stamp etc inside and the sole stamp/size very faint. Got a task on my hands getting her to accept return as she claims I'm wrong : ( x



I haven't posted here for a very long time so I hope you don't mind me chiming in. These are fake.


----------



## shuze

dallas said:


> I haven't posted here for a very long time so I hope you don't mind me chiming in. These are fake.


I'm glad to see other long time posters chiming in and hope you'll continue to do so.


----------



## Ralli

dallas said:


> I haven't posted here for a very long time so I hope you don't mind me chiming in. These are fake.



As someone who owns well over 100 pairs of designer shoes (YSL included), I'm in agreement - these are entirely fake (and a bad fake at that).


----------



## sacrebleu00

Item Name (if you know it): Prada Made in Italy Vero Cuoio
Link (if available): N/A
Seller: https://poshmark.com/order/purchases/57e0c9cf3bc4b5ffc2146783
Comments: "Euc Prada black suede booties. A bit wear nicks on heels/suede. Not noticeable when wearing. They look hot! great with leggings, cargos, skirts & dresses. A little big on me now. Got these during my pregnancy. So comfy"
Are they authentic?  

Thank You, Kim


----------



## Onceoza

I think they are, but I want to make sure.  What is throwing me off is, I thought they were sized with European sizing and these are marked 5.5M.  Thanks!


----------



## shuze

sacrebleu00 said:


> Item Name (if you know it): Prada Made in Italy Vero Cuoio
> Link (if available): N/A
> Seller: https://poshmark.com/order/purchases/57e0c9cf3bc4b5ffc2146783
> Comments: "Euc Prada black suede booties. A bit wear nicks on heels/suede. Not noticeable when wearing. They look hot! great with leggings, cargos, skirts & dresses. A little big on me now. Got these during my pregnancy. So comfy"
> Are they authentic?
> 
> Thank You, Kim


Authentic IMO


----------



## sacrebleu00

Great thank you!!!


shuze said:


> Just want to add that when I say that there aren't enough pictures for authentication I'm saying that I think it's really important that people post all the requested photos listed on the first page of this thread  plus my favorite authenticating photo of the area where the interior heel lining meets the side lining (obviously for closed shoes only) but these few pictures are detailed enough to clearly show a fake IMO and I try to remember to always add IMO as it is MO but MO is a pretty educated and experienced one.


----------



## audreylita

Onceoza said:


> I think they are, but I want to make sure.  What is throwing me off is, I thought they were sized with European sizing and these are marked 5.5M.  Thanks!


Vintage YSL's were not marked in European sizes.


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> Vintage YSL's were not marked in European sizes.


Just want to add that the reason that vintage YSL footwear from the 80s to the early 2000's was size stamped US as opposed to Euro was because the company that held the license was American. The shoes were made in Italy but the company was based in NY.


----------



## luvmydogz83

Are these McQueens real or fake? Thank you for you help


----------



## shuze

luvmydogz83 said:


> Are these McQueens real or fake? Thank you for you help


Authentic IMO (and fabulous)


----------



## ACRo

Hi. Please help me to authenticate these Isabel Marant Bobby. Thank you. It is especially the sole with the star I am unsure about. Thank you.


----------



## shuze

ACRo said:


> Hi. Please help me to authenticate these Isabel Marant Bobby. Thank you. It is especially the sole with the star I am unsure about. Thank you.


I don't usually do sneakers or IM but I'll look if you post clear pictures of the interior construction showing the insole and the area where the interior lining of the heel meets the side lining. You can also take them to your local shoemaker/cobbler to confirm that the lining and insole are 100% leather.


----------



## gosia

Are these authentic?


----------



## shuze

gosia said:


> View attachment 3490809
> View attachment 3490810
> View attachment 3490811
> View attachment 3490811
> View attachment 3490810
> View attachment 3490810
> View attachment 3490811
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are these authentic?


Look fine to me.


----------



## Tlsoward

Can anyone tell me if these Frye Paige boots are authentic?  They came from Amazon in an unmarked box. Thank you!


----------



## shuze

Tlsoward said:


> View attachment 3492813
> View attachment 3492815
> View attachment 3492816
> View attachment 3492817
> View attachment 3492819
> View attachment 3492822
> View attachment 3492823
> View attachment 3492824
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me if these Frye Paige boots are authentic?  They came from Amazon in an unmarked box. Thank you!


Look fine to me-no clue why they didn't include the box.


----------



## shuze

Re: Fryes
Thinking that maybe they were brought in w/o boxes in volume to save money on international shipping knowing that generic boxes could be used.


----------



## hydrosol

dear authenticators, are they authentic? TIA!


----------



## shuze

I don't see any red flags but need to see a clear focused picture of where the interior lining of the heel seams at the side lining.


----------



## shuze

shuze said:


> I don't see any red flags but need to see a clear focused picture of where the interior lining of the heel seams at the side lining.


Re: the Olympias


----------



## hydrosol

shuze said:


> Re: the Olympias


Thank you shuze, pictures of interior lining


----------



## shuze

hydrosol said:


> Thank you shuze, pictures of interior lining


Authentic IMO


----------



## hydrosol

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


thank you shuze!


----------



## mainguyen504

Hi! I was wondering if you guys can help me in here. Seller states these were purchased last year, and I can not find a serial number anywhere.


----------



## shuze

mainguyen504 said:


> Hi! I was wondering if you guys can help me in here. Seller states these were purchased last year, and I can not find a serial number anywhere.


Wait for others who own them but they look fine to me. Espadrilles, athletics and molded footwear are tougher (IMO) to authenticate than traditionally lasted footwear but again, I see no red flags.


----------



## mainguyen504

shuze said:


> Wait for others who own them but they look fine to me. Espadrilles, athletics and molded footwear are tougher (IMO) to authenticate than traditionally lasted footwear but again, I see no red flags.



Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## shuze

mainguyen504 said:


> Thank you so much for your help!


Just looked again on a larger screen. Authentic IMO


----------



## mainguyen504

shuze said:


> Just looked again on a larger screen. Authentic IMO



You have made my day. Thank you so much!


----------



## Biondina1003

Can someone please help me with these Isabel Marant Boots ? The bottom logo is what has me questioning if they are fake..


----------



## shuze

Biondina1003 said:


> Can someone please help me with these Isabel Marant Boots ? The bottom logo is what has me questioning if they are fake..
> 
> View attachment 3502857
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Your shoes appear to have synthetic soles and surface stamping that is not embossed. Marant should have leather soles or rubber soles and embossed stamping. Is there a listing?


----------



## PolishedLife

Hi everyone,

I found these Giuseppe Zanotti Design shoes .. They look and feel authentic to me but it would be great to hear some opinions. Or if anyone knows the model?

Thanks


----------



## cat1967

Could you please authenticate these Chloe Susanna boots.
ITEM:  Chloe Ankle Biker Boots
LISTING #:  1762977
SELLER:  H.E.
LINK:  http://www.videdressing.us/biker-ankle-boots/chloe/p-1762977.html

COMMENTS:  Did older boots not have the leather zipper pulls they have now?

TIA


----------



## shuze

PolishedLife said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I found these Giuseppe Zanotti Design shoes .. They look and feel authentic to me but it would be great to hear some opinions. Or if anyone knows the model?
> 
> Thanks
> View attachment 3503342
> View attachment 3503343


Authentic IMO. Doubt anyone will know name but they're a peep toe d'orsay evening pump.


----------



## shuze

cat1967 said:


> Could you please authenticate these Chloe Susanna boots.
> ITEM:  Chloe Ankle Biker Boots
> LISTING #:  1762977
> SELLER:  H.E.
> LINK:  http://www.videdressing.us/biker-ankle-boots/chloe/p-1762977.html
> 
> COMMENTS:  Did older boots not have the leather zipper pulls they have now?
> 
> TIA


Authentic IMO but I don't know about interior pulls. Construction is correct.


----------



## Biondina1003

Sorry - I replied to the wrong post


----------



## Biondina1003

Yes, below is the link from eBay. I purchased them since her listing states Authentic, but noticed that the bottoms of the shoe do not look the same as other marant boots listed. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/201694534658
I sent her an email about it - she claims she does not have the box (damaged) and that I can rest assure that they are 100% authentic as she bought them from Neiman Marcus.

Only other boots I found were these (below) on ebay that have the same bottom stamp:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/232116278605?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


Thanks for your help!


----------



## cat1967

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO but I don't know about interior pulls. Construction is correct.


Thank you very much for your reply Shuze


----------



## shuze

Biondina1003 said:


> Yes, below is the link from eBay. I purchased them since her listing states Authentic, but noticed that the bottoms of the shoe do not look the same as other marant boots listed.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/201694534658
> I sent her an email about it - she claims she does not have the box (damaged) and that I can rest assure that they are 100% authentic as she bought them from Neiman Marcus.
> 
> Only other boots I found were these (below) on ebay that have the same bottom stamp:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/232116278605?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help!


When you can, post clear pictures for me of the interior lining and the seams where interior pieces meet especially including the area where the interior heel lining meets the interior side lining. I don't know how many different factories the company is using but I know that no product will be synthetically soled or lined (unless it was clearly made as a cheapie for one of the big chains that do those kinds of license deals and then they are clearly marked as such) so you can also take them to your local shoemaker/cobbler and ask. If the soling or lining is synthetic they weren't bought at a luxury retailer. That soling looks synthetic to me but I don't have it in hand and could be wrong. Get them checked and post back in the next couple of days. You have plenty of time since you just bought them.


----------



## contributor

This is not a St Laurent Tribute, but is it a different SL sandal style? It looks fake to me: the stitching, the buckle, etc:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-YSL-S...a935ed7&pid=100033&rk=4&rkt=4&sd=282232836825


----------



## shuze

contributor said:


> This is not a St Laurent Tribute, but is it a different SL sandal style? It looks fake to me: the stitching, the buckle, etc:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-YSL-SAINT-LAURENT-TRIBUTE-BLACK-LEATHER-FLORAL-HEELS-SANDALS-SHOES-37/232021957129?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=38661&meid=c280df90f7d44eab948fba1fea935ed7&pid=100033&rk=4&rkt=4&sd=282232836825
> View attachment 3504720


There is nowhere near enough detail for me on finishing or stamping but I see no obvious red flags and the seller has excellent history on luxury items. You can always request more pictures showing macro setting details of the sole stamp, lining details, platform wrap etc. and post them here.


----------



## Amd143

Stuart Weitzman Lowland Black Suede

Hi! I purchased a pair of "only worn 4 times, perfect condition" lowlands on eBay. These shoes are no where near perfect condition but I'm also questioning the authenticity. In particular it is the logo inside the boots and the box they came in. The box is not long enough and the boots have to be folded in half. It's not a case of wrong box the shoes are in. It says lowlands on the box and the serial number inside the shoe match what is on the box. Also, the inside logo has Stuart Weitzman written on the same line versus Stuart right above Weitzman. I know you would want to have a lot more pics to truly authenticate but are these big red flags that they are fake or would some of them possibly be like that? It seems like Stuart Weitzman would not put his $800 boots in a box that does not fit the shoes.
Thanks!


----------



## shuze

Amd143 said:


> View attachment 3506551
> View attachment 3506552
> View attachment 3506553
> View attachment 3506554
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuart Weitzman Lowland Black Suede
> 
> Hi! I purchased a pair of "only worn 4 times, perfect condition" lowlands on eBay. These shoes are no where near perfect condition but I'm also questioning the authenticity. In particular it is the logo inside the boots and the box they came in. The box is not long enough and the boots have to be folded in half. It's not a case of wrong box the shoes are in. It says lowlands on the box and the serial number inside the shoe match what is on the box. Also, the inside logo has Stuart Weitzman written on the same line versus Stuart right above Weitzman. I know you would want to have a lot more pics to truly authenticate but are these big red flags that they are fake or would some of them possibly be like that? It seems like Stuart Weitzman would not put his $800 boots in a box that does not fit the shoes.
> Thanks!


What I can see looks just fine but as you said, you need to post way more pictures showing the interior finishing and the sole. I need to see the insole imprint and the area where the back of the interior heel lining seams to the side lining. I don't need to see the box or any other element that could, in theory, have been switched out from the item being authenticated. Unattached materials should, IMO, never be considered. That being said, it makes perfect sense to me that this particular boot be shipped in a short box since it's suede with a textile lining and can easily be folded which is significantly more space and cost efficient. The shipping increases greatly for "oversize" packaging and that gets passed to the retailer first and then on to the retail customer. Most stock rooms (and closets) don't have enough space so small boxes when appropriate are a good thing IMO.


----------



## Amd143

shuze said:


> What I can see looks just fine but as you said, you need to post way more pictures showing the interior finishing and the sole. I need to see the insole imprint and the area where the back of the interior heel lining seams to the side lining. I don't need to see the box or any other element that could, in theory, have been switched out from the item being authenticated. Unattached materials should, IMO, never be considered. That being said, it makes perfect sense to me that this particular boot be shipped in a short box since it's suede with a textile lining and can easily be folded which is significantly more space and cost efficient. The shipping increases greatly for "oversize" packaging and that gets passed to the retailer first and then on to the retail customer. Most stock rooms (and closets) don't have enough space so small boxes when appropriate are a good thing IMO.



Thanks for your response!
Please let me know if I did not provide the photos you were requesting.


----------



## shuze

Amd143 said:


> Thanks for your response!
> Please let me know if I did not provide the photos you were requesting.


One more-roll them down and shoot the inside insole for me. I think they're fine.


----------



## mimi5shoes

Just bought on ebay. Not sure if real...
Outsole feels real leather and insole doesn't seem too fake either but not attached straight...  They are used pair but could this possible?


----------



## shuze

mimi5shoes said:


> Just bought on ebay. Not sure if real...
> Outsole feels real leather and insole doesn't seem too fake either but not attached straight...  They are used pair but could this possible?


Please post pictures in the format on page 1 with the original listing number. Make sure that there is a photo of the shoe on its side and one spreading the heel to show a better picture of the interior area where the heel lining meets the side lining.


----------



## Amd143

shuze said:


> One more-roll them down and shoot the inside insole for me. I think they're fine.


----------



## shuze

Sock lining is leather as it should be but is there no stamping? Worn off?


----------



## Amd143

shuze said:


> Sock lining is leather as it should be but is there no stamping? Worn off?



No. These are a closeup of each shoe. I don't see any remnants of a worn off stamp.


----------



## audreylita

mimi5shoes said:


> Just bought on ebay. Not sure if real...
> Outsole feels real leather and insole doesn't seem too fake either but not attached straight...  They are used pair but could this possible?




Could you please post the link for the e-bay listing?  Also a straight on clearer shot of where the innersole meets at the heel, I'm not sure if I'm seeing a shadow or something else so really need to see it more clearly.  Thanks.


----------



## shuze

Amd143 said:


> No. These are a closeup of each shoe. I don't see any remnants of a worn off stamp.


 I can go look at the boot on Wed. but perhaps others can look at theirs now. I don't own them but would think insoles are stamped. Hang in and I'll def. post by Thurs. unless you go to SW or elsewhere.


----------



## mimi5shoes

mimi5shoes said:


> Just bought on ebay. Not sure if real...
> Outsole feels real leather and insole doesn't seem too fake either but not attached straight...  They are used pair but could this possible?



Here is the link of the page and more photos. Thank you so much!

http://m.ebay.com/itm/152251738597


----------



## mimi5shoes

mimi5shoes said:


> Just bought on ebay. Not sure if real...
> Outsole feels real leather and insole doesn't seem too fake either but not attached straight...  They are used pair but could this possible?


More photos


----------



## shuze

mimi5shoes said:


> More photos


Wait for Audrey to confirm as she owns the shoe in multiple colors but I think the listing looks fine.


----------



## AznBabiGurlee

Good Morning, Can anyone authenticate this please. TIA
YSL TRIBUTE 
List ID: 291926039196
Seller:shopmaterialworld
http://www.ebay.com/itm/291926039196


----------



## shuze

AznBabiGurlee said:


> Good Morning, Can anyone authenticate this please. TIA
> YSL TRIBUTE
> List ID: 291926039196
> Seller:shopmaterialworld
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/291926039196


Authentic IMO.


----------



## shuze

shuze said:


> Wait for Audrey to confirm as she owns the shoe in multiple colors but I think the listing looks fine.


I'm not 100% sure it's the same shoe so wait for Audrey but post one more picture. I still can't see the area where the heel lining seams to the side lining. I can see it in the listing which looks OK to me but not in the shoe you're picturing.


----------



## audreylita

mimi5shoes said:


> More photos


There are multiple inconsistencies with all of my shoes (I have 12 pair of hangisi's) so I am not willing to make a call on authenticity.


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> There are multiple inconsistencies with all of my shoes (I have 12 pair of hangisi's) so I am not willing to make a call on authenticity.


I would like to see that picture of the inside quarter-again the seam where the heel lining seams to the side lining-you haven't shown it but I can't imagine making a call against someone who owns 12 pairs of them for comparison. You can also take them to your shoemaker/cobbler and confirm that the entire lining including sock and sides are leather which they must be. I can't compare since I don't own them but they don't appear as clean as they should be IMO.


----------



## IrisCole

Item: Chloe Susanna
Listing number: 332008756564
Seller: Snuffy717
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/332008756564?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Thank you!


----------



## shuze

IrisCole said:


> Item: Chloe Susanna
> Listing number: 332008756564
> Seller: Snuffy717
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/332008756564?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Thank you!


Not enough detailed pictures of the interior for me. I don't see anything wrong but can't see how the interior is finished. Either request more pictures showing the finishing of the interior lining especially at the spot where the heel lining meets the side lining or post those pictures if you buy them.


----------



## Poto_luver

Hello there, I just wanted to ask for some help to determine if these are authentic.
Item: Manolo Hangisi Flat
Listing number: 272420841508
Seller: 14fattyboy
Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/Retail-995-NW...%3A1cf694a91580a2ab98b9d426fffc24ab%7Ciid%3A2


----------



## Butterrfly

Hello Ladies! Please SOS on these Isabel Marant boots?

Item Name: Isabel Marant Crisi Concealed Wedge Boots
Seller: Non-Auction (Classifieds)
Comments: Thank you very much and appreciate your responses! xx

Photos: https://goo.gl/photos/9UGe27mPULFarDps7


----------



## shuze

Poto_luver said:


> Hello there, I just wanted to ask for some help to determine if these are authentic.
> Item: Manolo Hangisi Flat
> Listing number: 272420841508
> Seller: 14fattyboy
> Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/Retail-995-NWOT-Manolo-Blahnik-Hangisi-Silk-Satin-Flats-Black-Size-40-US-9-5-/272420841508?hash=item3f6d8c2824:g:~P8AAOSwXeJYCSak&_trkparms=pageci%3A73930975-9fbd-11e6-a0cb-005056976d20%7Cparentrq%3A1cf694a91580a2ab98b9d426fffc24ab%7Ciid%3A2


No more Hangisi's for me since I don't own them. Wait for others.


----------



## shuze

Butterrfly said:


> Hello Ladies! Please SOS on these Isabel Marant boots?
> 
> Item Name: Isabel Marant Crisi Concealed Wedge Boots
> Seller: Non-Auction (Classifieds)
> Comments: Thank you very much and appreciate your responses! xx
> 
> Photos: https://goo.gl/photos/9UGe27mPULFarDps7


Fine IMO


Butterrfly said:


> Hello Ladies! Please SOS on these Isabel Marant boots?
> 
> Item Name: Isabel Marant Crisi Concealed Wedge Boots
> Seller: Non-Auction (Classifieds)
> Comments: Thank you very much and appreciate your responses! xx
> 
> Photos: https://goo.gl/photos/9UGe27mPULFarDps7


IMO authentic


----------



## audreylita

Poto_luver said:


> Hello there, I just wanted to ask for some help to determine if these are authentic.
> Item: Manolo Hangisi Flat
> Listing number: 272420841508
> Seller: 14fattyboy
> Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/Retail-995-NWOT-Manolo-Blahnik-Hangisi-Silk-Satin-Flats-Black-Size-40-US-9-5-/272420841508?hash=item3f6d8c2824:g:~P8AAOSwXeJYCSak&_trkparms=pageci%3A73930975-9fbd-11e6-a0cb-005056976d20%7Cparentrq%3A1cf694a91580a2ab98b9d426fffc24ab%7Ciid%3A2



Really not enough photos for a clean call but from those shown they look OK.


----------



## mimi5shoes

shuze said:


> I would like to see that picture of the inside quarter-again the seam where the heel lining seams to the side lining-you haven't shown it but I can't imagine making a call against someone who owns 12 pairs of them for comparison. You can also take them to your shoemaker/cobbler and confirm that the entire lining including sock and sides are leather which they must be. I can't compare since I don't own them but they don't appear as clean as they should be IMO.


Sorry for the late reply and thank you for all the help. 
I hope these are what you're talking about. This is first Manolo purchased for my sister and I just have not much knowledge more than general info


----------



## Butterrfly

Thank you so much, @shuze!!!


----------



## audreylita

mimi5shoes said:


> Sorry for the late reply and thank you for all the help.
> I hope these are what you're talking about. This is first Manolo purchased for my sister and I just have not much knowledge more than general info


So hard to make a call, these photos look OK.  If you have an experienced cobbler in your area who works on high end shoes they could certainly give you an informed opinion.


----------



## shuze

Good morning all. I probably make everyone scratch their head when I'm always asking for the picture of the interior "quarter"-that area where the heel lining meets the side lining but IMO it's the part of the shoe that is never finished cleanly and correctly except on authentic product. I still see a few things that aren't what I would expect on a shoe of this pricepoint but I also know that not every hand that works on a shoe works perfectly on every day. I was more concerned about Audreylita's concerns as I doubt that anyone knows that specific shoe and brand better than she does but I agree that the quarter is finished correctly. I also agree as already stated that it's a good idea to have all materials checked by a local shoemaker/cobbler to see that all materials are leather and that the satin is silk ( a drycleaner can also check the satin). Everyone needs to remember that those of us that give authenticity opinions are usually pretty careful and pretty knowledgeable but we all can make a mistake and more importantly, looking at photos is just not the same thing as having the item in hand and we're specifically talking about one of the most highly faked shoes on the planet.


----------



## mimi5shoes

@audreylita , @shuze 
Thank you so much for all your time and advice!


----------



## audreylita

shuze said:


> Good morning all. I probably make everyone scratch their head when I'm always asking for the picture of the interior "quarter"-that area where the heel lining meets the side lining but IMO it's the part of the shoe that is never finished cleanly and correctly except on authentic product. I still see a few things that aren't what I would expect on a shoe of this pricepoint but I also know that not every hand that works on a shoe works perfectly on every day. I was more concerned about Audreylita's concerns as I doubt that anyone knows that specific shoe and brand better than she does but I agree that the quarter is finished correctly. I also agree as already stated that it's a good idea to have all materials checked by a local shoemaker/cobbler to see that all materials are leather and that the satin is silk ( a drycleaner can also check the satin). Everyone needs to remember that those of us that give authenticity opinions are usually pretty careful and pretty knowledgeable but we all can make a mistake and more importantly, looking at photos is just not the same thing as having the item in hand and we're specifically talking about one of the most highly faked shoes on the planet.



This


----------



## Cc1213

Hello! I was hoping you ladies could help me authenticate these Stuart Weitzman, limited edition 50/50 boots, style number MW 00850.


----------



## shuze

Cc1213 said:


> Hello! I was hoping you ladies could help me authenticate these Stuart Weitzman, limited edition 50/50 boots, style number MW 00850.
> 
> View attachment 3510070
> 
> View attachment 3510071
> 
> View attachment 3510072
> 
> View attachment 3510073
> 
> View attachment 3510074
> 
> View attachment 3510075
> 
> View attachment 3510076


Fine IMO


----------



## shuze

Amd143 said:


> No. These are a closeup of each shoe. I don't see any remnants of a worn off stamp.



Tried on boots today which is why I asked that you waited. Really odd IMO but some styles absolutely do not have stamped sock linings which really surprised me. Now that I know that as fact, I think you're fine. Of course they didn't have the boot I wanted in black.


----------



## shuze

mimi5shoes said:


> More photos


Did you bring them in to be checked?


----------



## Amd143

shuze said:


> Tried on boots today which is why I asked that you waited. Really odd IMO but some styles absolutely do not have stamped sock linings which really surprised me. Now that I know that as fact, I think you're fine. Of course they didn't have the boot I wanted in black.


Thanks for your help


----------



## Cc1213

shuze said:


> Fine IMO



Thank you for your help!


----------



## julesj66

Hi there! I am brand new to this forum and glad to be here! I just bought these new Frye Billy Short Booties on Amazon and had them delivered the other day. I love the look and they are pretty comfortable (though I only wore them for a short time today before wondering if they are authentic) which actually brought me to this forum. Here is a link to them on Amazon where I purchased https://www.amazon.com/FRYE-Womens-Billy-Shootie-WSHOVN-Western/dp/B00R54ZOVY/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1478315026&sr=8-4-fkmr0&keywords=frye%2Bbilly%2Bshort&th=1 . The ones I received have a different stamp on the sole and is different in the inside heel as well. The pictures on Amazon show different stamps/logo size etc as does the picture on the Frye site. I have attached 2 picturesof mine vs. the picts on Amazon/Frye. I know that they aremade in Mexico and Frye does make boots in US, China & Mexico. I am unsure if this effects the logos/stamps. Thanks in advance for an advice and looking forward to being a member of these forums!


----------



## shuze

Not a Frye expert but they look fine to me


julesj66 said:


> View attachment 3512482
> View attachment 3512483
> View attachment 3512484
> View attachment 3512485
> View attachment 3512486
> 
> 
> Hi there! I am brand new to this forum and glad to be here! I just bought these new Frye Billy Short Booties on Amazon and had them delivered the other day. I love the look and they are pretty comfortable (though I only wore them for a short time today before wondering if they are authentic) which actually brought me to this forum. Here is a link to them on Amazon where I purchased https://www.amazon.com/FRYE-Womens-Billy-Shootie-WSHOVN-Western/dp/B00R54ZOVY/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1478315026&sr=8-4-fkmr0&keywords=frye%2Bbilly%2Bshort&th=1 . The ones I received have a different stamp on the sole and is different in the inside heel as well. The pictures on Amazon show different stamps/logo size etc as does the picture on the Frye site. I have attached 2 picturesof mine vs. the picts on Amazon/Frye. I know that they aremade in Mexico and Frye does make boots in US, China & Mexico. I am unsure if this effects the logos/stamps. Thanks in advance for an advice and looking forward to being a member of these forums!


I'm not a Frye expert but those look totally fine to me and stamping is consistent with my experience.


----------



## julesj66

shuze said:


> Not a Frye expert but they look fine to me
> 
> I'm not a Frye expert but those look totally fine to me and stamping is consistent with my experience.


Thank you for your thoughts!


----------



## AznBabiGurlee

Good Even ladies, I'm trying not to be paranoid, but should i be worried about This Fuzzy YSL Tribute Sole stamp?
Compared to another pair of tributes, the Paris Symbol is crystal clear. TIA
The Serial Numbers on the lower strap checks out.


----------



## shuze

I'm certainly concerned but no one IMO should authenticate anything off one element of a shoe regardless of how problematic it is. Please post pictures of the shoe on its side (and make sure that you stand directly over it),  the sole stamp (and soling) and the lining of the upper showing how it is finished at seams. You can also refer to the requested picture list on the first page of this thread but I definitely need the above at the minimum. Others may request more.


----------



## mimi5shoes

shuze said:


> Did you bring them in to be checked?



I didn't. I bought them just in time for my sister's wedding and didn't come on time so forwarded to my hotel. I asked your opinion while waiting my sister to arrive. I really didn't have anytime or know anyone well familiar with high end shoes. I figured if all the materials are real leather which I believe they are and the pair is as tough to call either authentic or fake, I just went with believing they're authentic pair.


----------



## AznBabiGurlee

shuze said:


> I'm certainly concerned but no one IMO should authenticate anything off one element of a shoe regardless of how problematic it is. Please post pictures of the shoe on its side (and make sure that you stand directly over it),  the sole stamp (and soling) and the lining of the upper showing how it is finished at seams. You can also refer to the requested picture list on the first page of this thread but I definitely need the above at the minimum. Others may request more.



Sorry about that, Youre right. Please see attached.


----------



## shuze

AznBabiGurlee said:


> Sorry about that, Youre right. Please see attached.


They look OK to me. Bad stamping strikes are really not that unusual. The only other pictures I'd still like to see are how the lining is finished and the interior numerical stamping but I think you're OK.


----------



## Cerasela

Can someone please help me?! I have found a pair of Givenchy heels and one of Zanotti's. They are sold by a boutique which handles preowned luxury items. My problem is that they have a number of limited pictures and I am a bit worried about their authenticity. What do you all think?


----------



## shuze

Cerasela said:


> View attachment 3515737
> View attachment 3515738
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please help me?! I have found a pair of Givenchy heels and one of Zanotti's. They are sold by a boutique which handles preowned luxury items. My problem is that they have a number of limited pictures and I am a bit worried about their authenticity. What do you all think?


Sorry but I can't give an opinion off one picture each although I see no red flags on either. Please refer to first page for pictures needed plus a picture of the area where the interior heel lining meets the interior side lining. Also, please post each shoe separately as any questions or additional picture requests will get confusing.


----------



## Cerasela

Shuze, thank you so much for replying so fast. I imagined that it would be very difficult to really see anything with only two pictures like these. Unfortunately, I can't obtain more pics! I'll take my chances based on the good reviews of the boutique, your advice and the convenient price. After I get them I'll post more pictures and respect the rules of the forum just to be sure!

Thank you all again for always being so nice and helpful!


----------



## shuze

Happy if I can help and will check back later.


----------



## Cerasela

Shuze, I finally managed to get more pictures for the Zanotti's! I know that they are not as the forum requires but it's better than nothing!

They don't have the box, dustbag or receipts for them. They are preowned and that's why the price is so convenient!

What do you all think? Should I buy them?


----------



## shuze

The Zanotti peep toe pumps look fine to me.


----------



## Cerasela

I just ordered the two pairs. I decided to take a leap of faith!If it's possible, I'd like to post more pictures after I receive them to find out if they are real or not 100%! These boutique are so difficult when it comes to details or pictures!
 Shuze, thank you for your kindness!


----------



## shuze

Cerasela said:


> I just ordered the two pairs. I decided to take a leap of faith!If it's possible, I'd like to post more pictures after I receive them to find out if they are real or not 100%! These boutique are so difficult when it comes to details or pictures!
> Shuze, thank you for your kindness!


 
Thanks for the thanks lol. I'll post after you receive them and post pictures.


----------



## TiaHarvey

Hi, I am new to this but would be grateful if anyone could give me a clue as to the authenticity of those uggs. I have not bought them yet, but I am seriously contemplating. I looked at the bar code, compared the numbers on the box on the inside label of the left boot, but there is something that does not look quite right. Thank you all in advance.


----------



## TiaHarvey

TiaHarvey said:


> Hi, I am new to this but would be grateful if anyone could give me a clue as to the authenticity of those uggs. I have not bought them yet, but I am seriously contemplating. I looked at the bar code, compared the numbers on the box on the inside label of the left boot, but there is something that does not look quite right. Thank you all in advance.


----------



## TiaHarvey

I would also appreciate an opinion on those uggs which i returned as i thought them to be fake; however after researching I now seem to think i made a mistake...The thing was the outside had tiny "wool balls" (not sure of the term as English is not my native tongue), which made me reluctant to go ahead (they had been advertised as new bought on e-bay). I would really like to get a pair, but would rather wait and get a genuine one than rush into a purchase that i can later regret. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Cerasela

I finally got them. They look amazing. They feel quite heavy, the lining is straight, the writing on the sole is embossed/engraved, the leather is just gorgeous. I just hope that they are real because if they are not I would be very dissapointed.

Sorry for the quality of the pics. I've made tgem with my Iphone!


----------



## Cerasela

Now the Givenchy! Thank you again!


----------



## shuze

Cerasela said:


> View attachment 3518174
> View attachment 3518175
> View attachment 3518177
> View attachment 3518180
> View attachment 3518181
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the Givenchy! Thank you again!


BOTH pair are authentic.


----------



## shuze

TiaHarvey said:


> I would also appreciate an opinion on those uggs which i returned as i thought them to be fake; however after researching I now seem to think i made a mistake...The thing was the outside had tiny "wool balls" (not sure of the term as English is not my native tongue), which made me reluctant to go ahead (they had been advertised as new bought on e-bay). I would really like to get a pair, but would rather wait and get a genuine one than rush into a purchase that i can later regret. Thank you in advance.


Wait for Been Burned or others who authenticate Ugg.


----------



## Cerasela

Happy feet, happy me, happy wallet! Thank you Shuze for your help!


----------



## shuze

Cerasela said:


> Happy feet, happy me, happy wallet! Thank you Shuze for your help!


----------



## audreylita

TiaHarvey said:


> Hi, I am new to this but would be grateful if anyone could give me a clue as to the authenticity of those uggs. I have not bought them yet, but I am seriously contemplating. I looked at the bar code, compared the numbers on the box on the inside label of the left boot, but there is something that does not look quite right. Thank you all in advance.



 Is there a tag with a hologram?


----------



## banyus

Please authenticate these boots


----------



## shuze

banyus said:


> Please authenticate these boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521122
> View attachment 3521123
> View attachment 3521124
> View attachment 3521125
> View attachment 3521126


I don't see any red flags but absolutely need to see clear detailed pictures of the stamping on the lining and how the lining is seemed as well as pictures of the insole.


----------



## Stormy C

Hello lovely people.
This is my first time posting in the shoes section! (And I'm fully aware that this is infinitely more exciting for me than it is for you!) 

Item: Valentino Garavani Ladies ankle Boots Leather Black UK 8 EU 41
Listing number: 122216272703
Seller: sankuc-1972
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Valentino...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Comments: I know the listing has ended but the seller said the sale fell through so asked whether I would be interested. I told him I would if he was able to provide the necessary photos, which I am waiting on now. I just thought if you were able to spot something off immediately then I would tell him I'm no longer interested.

Thank you in advance, and in general for all the hard work you all do here. The majority of my bag collection is due to authentications I've had done on this site and I'm ever grateful for it! x


----------



## shuze

miumiuiloveyou said:


> Hello lovely people.
> This is my first time posting in the shoes section! (And I'm fully aware that this is infinitely more exciting for me than it is for you!)
> 
> Item: Valentino Garavani Ladies ankle Boots Leather Black UK 8 EU 41
> Listing number: 122216272703
> Seller: sankuc-1972
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Valentino-Garavani-Ladies-ankle-boots-Leather-Black-UK-8-EU-41-/122216272703?cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu&bu=44008113252&euid=f275b10e5a654f0fa1faef3ccb30ac50&nma=true&si=OT7mUa2zi3KKSEPfEAWvThbeW0M%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Comments: I know the listing has ended but the seller said the sale fell through so asked whether I would be interested. I told him I would if he was able to provide the necessary photos, which I am waiting on now. I just thought if you were able to spot something off immediately then I would tell him I'm no longer interested.
> 
> Thank you in advance, and in general for all the hard work you all do here. The majority of my bag collection is due to authentications I've had done on this site and I'm ever grateful for it! x


Need to see sole stamp and better picture of the interior but I don't see anything wrong.


----------



## Stormy C

shuze said:


> Need to see sole stamp and better picture of the interior but I don't see anything wrong.


Yes, hopefully I will receive those pictures soon to help. I was so sure that the inside tape looked a little off but thats why I come to the experts!


----------



## shuze

miumiuiloveyou said:


> Yes, hopefully I will receive those pictures soon to help. I was so sure that the inside tape looked a little off but thats why I come to the experts!


They show a lot of interior wear but I can't see much more than that. If you get better pictures, post them.


----------



## Stormy C

shuze said:


> They show a lot of interior wear but I can't see much more than that. If you get better pictures, post them.



That's interesting as they are being sold as 'New with Box'! Hmm well now we certainly need to see the soles as that will prove both whether they are genuine and also whether they are new!
Oh and when I has mentioned interior 'tape' that was meant to be 'tag'! Doi!


----------



## shuze

miumiuiloveyou said:


> That's interesting as they are being sold as 'New with Box'! Hmm well now we certainly need to see the soles as that will prove both whether they are genuine and also whether they are new!
> Oh and when I has mentioned interior 'tape' that was meant to be 'tag'! Doi!





miumiuiloveyou said:


> That's interesting as they are being sold as 'New with Box'! Hmm well now we certainly need to see the soles as that will prove both whether they are genuine and also whether they are new!
> Oh and when I has mentioned interior 'tape' that was meant to be 'tag'! Doi!


WOW. Missed that. Figured the interior linings were buckled from wear. I may not be able to authenticate them but for sure can't without closeup pictures of the interior and the sole stamps.


----------



## shuze

banyus said:


> Please authenticate these boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521122
> View attachment 3521123
> View attachment 3521124
> View attachment 3521125
> View attachment 3521126


Those look good to me but still would like to see the insole label.


----------



## Stormy C

shuze said:


> WOW. Missed that. Figured the interior linings were buckled from wear. I may not be able to authenticate them but for sure can't without closeup pictures of the interior and the sole stamps.


I have requested one extra photograph of the entirety of the sole but here are a few extra's the seller was able to supply me with:


----------



## Stormy C

QUOTE="shuze, post: 30807245, member: 486497"]WOW. Missed that. Figured the interior linings were buckled from wear. I may not be able to authenticate them but for sure can't without closeup pictures of the interior and the sole stamps.[/QUOTE]
I have requested one extra photograph of the entirety of the sole but here are a few extra's the seller was able to supply me with:


----------



## tsjo7

Are these shoes authentic? 

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/boots/manolo-blahnik-suede-pointed-toe-boots-47


----------



## audreylita

tsjo7 said:


> Are these shoes authentic?
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/boots/manolo-blahnik-suede-pointed-toe-boots-47


Pictures could be better but authentic, IMO.


----------



## tsjo7

Are these shoes Authentic:
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/boots/manolo-blahnik-leather-pointed-toe-booties-37


----------



## audreylita

tsjo7 said:


> Are these shoes Authentic:
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/boots/manolo-blahnik-leather-pointed-toe-booties-37


Authentic IMO.


----------



## Stormy C

miumiuiloveyou said:


> Hello lovely people.
> This is my first time posting in the shoes section! (And I'm fully aware that this is infinitely more exciting for me than it is for you!)
> 
> Item: Valentino Garavani Ladies ankle Boots Leather Black UK 8 EU 41
> Listing number: 122216272703
> Seller: sankuc-1972
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Valentino-Garavani-Ladies-ankle-boots-Leather-Black-UK-8-EU-41-/122216272703?cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu&bu=44008113252&euid=f275b10e5a654f0fa1faef3ccb30ac50&nma=true&si=OT7mUa2zi3KKSEPfEAWvThbeW0M%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Comments: I know the listing has ended but the seller said the sale fell through so asked whether I would be interested. I told him I would if he was able to provide the necessary photos, which I am waiting on now. I just thought if you were able to spot something off immediately then I would tell him I'm no longer interested.
> 
> Thank you in advance, and in general for all the hard work you all do here. The majority of my bag collection is due to authentications I've had done on this site and I'm ever grateful for it! x



Hello again, now I can present the final photo of the sole, I think the studs look very odd, but as previously mentioned these would be my first pair. Last picture:


----------



## shuze

miumiuiloveyou said:


> Hello again, now I can present the final photo of the sole, I think the studs look very odd, but as previously mentioned these would be my first pair. Last picture:
> View attachment 3523047



Not authentic IMO.


----------



## Stormy C

shuze said:


> Not authentic IMO.



A let down but there was certainly something off. I live to seek another day! 
Thank for everything, I don't know how you all of have stamina for it - and remain every graceful.

Thanks again.


----------



## Cerasela

Again, I need your knowledge and your help! I've found these Margiela shoes on the same boutique and I'm hoping that they are real! 

Thank you all as always!


----------



## shuze

Cerasela said:


> View attachment 3528443
> View attachment 3528444
> View attachment 3528445
> View attachment 3528446
> View attachment 3528447
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I need your knowledge and your help! I've found these Margiela shoes on the same boutique and I'm hoping that they are real!
> 
> Thank you all as always!


Authentic IMO


----------



## scarlette1969

Hello Shoe Experts,
I was the winner of this auction. The boots came today and I was hoping to get them authenticated. Many many thanks in advance for your help and expertise!!!

Name: LOUIS VUITTON Heritage Flat High Boots 37 Bordeaux
Seller: Marinabean93
Item: 262714952591
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOUIS-VUITTON-Heritage-Flat-High-Boots-37-Bordeaux-/262714952591?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=cy4iE3HgK0%2FZ5QiGEyEs8LJvg34%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
My own pictures:


----------



## shuze

scarlette1969 said:


> Hello Shoe Experts,
> I was the winner of this auction. The boots came today and I was hoping to get them authenticated. Many many thanks in advance for your help and expertise!!!
> 
> Name: LOUIS VUITTON Heritage Flat High Boots 37 Bordeaux
> Seller: Marinabean93
> Item: 262714952591
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOUIS-VUITTON-Heritage-Flat-High-Boots-37-Bordeaux-/262714952591?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=cy4iE3HgK0%2FZ5QiGEyEs8LJvg34%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> My own pictures:


Gorg! Authentic IMO.


----------



## scarlette1969

shuze said:


> Gorg! Authentic IMO.


Hello shuze!
Thanks so much for your time and expertise.  I am glad you like them, too!


----------



## tnguye78

Hey Ladies!
I bought these from a consignment shop.. Can you guys please authenticate them for me??
Thank you!!


----------



## shuze

tnguye78 said:


> Hey Ladies!
> I bought these from a consignment shop.. Can you guys please authenticate them for me??
> Thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 3531958
> View attachment 3531959
> View attachment 3531960
> View attachment 3531961
> View attachment 3531962
> View attachment 3531963
> View attachment 3531964
> View attachment 3531965
> View attachment 3531966
> View attachment 3531967


Please wait for others. I don't do espadrilles although I see nothing wrong with these.


----------



## tnguye78

shuze said:


> Please wait for others. I don't do espadrilles although I see nothing wrong with these.


ohh thanks! it gives me hope!


----------



## hydrosol

dear authenticators, are they authentic? Thanks in advance!
Item: Christian Dior 6098 Womens Blue Quilted Bow Ballet Flats Shoes 6.5 BHFOListing number: xxxx
Seller: bhfo
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291901598945?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## aryella

Hi! Could you please help me verify the pair of Ferragamo shoes I bought from Ebay? Thx!!


----------



## aryella

Hi! Could you please help me authenticate this pair of Ferragamo shoes I bought from Ebay? Thanks!


----------



## aryella

Hi! Could you please help me authenticate this pair of Ferragamo shoes I bought in Ebay? Thx! (yes I am a Ferragmo fan so I bought 3 pairs of shoes today..)


----------



## shuze

hydrosol said:


> dear authenticators, are they authentic? Thanks in advance!
> Item: Christian Dior 6098 Womens Blue Quilted Bow Ballet Flats Shoes 6.5 BHFOListing number: xxxx
> Seller: bhfo
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291901598945?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Authentic IMO


aryella said:


> Hi! Could you please help me verify the pair of Ferragamo shoes I bought from Ebay? Thx!!


Authentic IMO


----------



## shuze

aryella said:


> Hi! Could you please help me authenticate this pair of Ferragamo shoes I bought in Ebay? Thx! (yes I am a Ferragmo fan so I bought 3 pairs of shoes today..)
> 
> Something is glitchy with my computer and I'm having problems with the reply. I can authenticate all your Ferragamos EXCEPT for this pair of loafers. They look fine to me too but I need to see the sole and imprint as well as the area where the heel lining meets the side interior lining if you want a true authentication. Also to all reading this: Don't bother posting the boxes on authentication questions. Boxes get switched around all the time and IMO should never be considered for authentication. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IA
> 
> 
> aryella said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Could you please help me authenticate this pair of Ferragamo shoes I bought in Ebay? Thx! (yes I am a Ferragmo fan so I bought 3 pairs of shoes today..)
Click to expand...

All the SF's posted are fine EXCEPT


aryella said:


> Hi! Could you please help me authenticate this pair of Ferragamo shoes I bought in Ebay? Thx! (yes I am a Ferragmo fan so I bought 3 pairs of shoes today..)





aryella said:


> Hi! Could you please help me authenticate this pair of Ferragamo shoes I bought from Ebay? Thanks!


----------



## aryella

shuze said:


> All the SF's posted are fine EXCEPT


Thanks! I am sorry that I am pretty new to this forum so may not fully know the rules and jargons. May I ask what's IMO? again really thanks!


----------



## shuze

aryella said:


> Thanks! I am sorry that I am pretty new to this forum so may not fully know the rules and jargons. May I ask what's IMO? again really thanks!


Just to protect myself I try to remember to write IMO for "in my opinion" but my track record is pretty spot on and there is absolutely no question on those Ferragamos-they're fine-I just can't conscientiously authenticate the loafers without seeing the soling and stamping and would like to see the heel lining where it seams to the side lining. Welcome to the boards. Your pictures are great.


----------



## Snowflake26

deleted


----------



## Snowflake26

Can you also authenticate these MB Hangisi pumps as well? Many thanks in advance!
Quote:
Item: Manolo Blahnik Hangisi Satin Heels
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Private Seller
Link: Please see pictures attached
Comments: the heels seem genuine, but the seller did not have a box/receipt for the shoes.


----------



## shuze

Snowflake26 said:


> Hello lovely moderators, can you please authenticate these Valentinos?
> 
> Quote:
> Item: Valentino Garavani Rockstud Colorblock Sandal in Ivory
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Private Seller
> Link: Please see pictures attached
> Comments: the Valentinos seem genuine, but the seller did not have a box/receipt for the shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3533638
> View attachment 3533640


Please post on the Valentino thread and add pictures of the sole and stamping.
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...d-1st-page-before-posting-no-chatting.907413/


----------



## shuze

Snowflake26 said:


> Can you also authenticate these MB Hangisi pumps as well? Many thanks in advance!
> Quote:
> Item: Manolo Blahnik Hangisi Satin Heels
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Private Seller
> Link: Please see pictures attached
> Comments: the heels seem genuine, but the seller did not have a box/receipt for the shoes.


Please add two pictures. A picture of the interior heel lining where the heel lining seams to the interior side lining and a picture of the sole stamping. I'll certainly look and if Audreylita is around you'll have the opinion of an expert who owns the shoe in multiple colors.


----------



## Snowflake26

shuze said:


> Please add two pictures. A picture of the interior heel lining where the heel lining seams to the interior side lining and a picture of the sole stamping. I'll certainly look and if Audreylita is around you'll have the opinion of an expert who owns the shoe in multiple colors.



Thank you! I have added the pictures...I hope they're the ones you need.


----------



## audreylita

Snowflake26 said:


> Thank you! I have added the pictures...I hope they're the ones you need.


Authentic IMO.


----------



## Snowflake26

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO.


Thank you!


----------



## shuze

Snowflake26 said:


> Thank you! I have added the pictures...I hope they're the ones you need.


They look fine to me.


----------



## shuze

Hi Audreylita LOL!


----------



## hydrosol

Thank you Shuze!!


----------



## cuppacake

hello ladies, anyone could help me to authenticate this Chanel flats I found on eBay?

Item: Chanel CC Gold & Black Lambskin Ballerina Flats Sz 37 (6.5) US
Listing number:
132015577852
Seller: cocoruecambon
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-CHANEL-...577852?hash=item1ebcbddafc:g:C38AAOSwcUBYJM6D
Comments: New with box: A brand-new, unused, and unworn item (including handmade items) in the original packaging (such as the original box or bag) and/or with the original tags attached

Thank you so much ladies!


----------



## audreylita

shuze said:


> Hi Audreylita LOL!


----------



## shuze

cuppacake said:


> hello ladies, anyone could help me to authenticate this Chanel flats I found on eBay?
> 
> Item: Chanel CC Gold & Black Lambskin Ballerina Flats Sz 37 (6.5) US
> Listing number:
> 132015577852
> Seller: cocoruecambon
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-CHANEL-...577852?hash=item1ebcbddafc:g:C38AAOSwcUBYJM6D
> Comments: New with box: A brand-new, unused, and unworn item (including handmade items) in the original packaging (such as the original box or bag) and/or with the original tags attached
> 
> Thank you so much ladies!


I'm sorry but I can't authenticate them off those pictures which are fuzzy and out of focus showing no macro setting details. I don't see any red flags and the seller obviously has the same shoe in gold and silver. They're probably fine but if you buy them please post detailed pictures of the sole stamp and the area where the interior heel lining seams to the side lining.


----------



## Snowflake26

Thank you for being so helpful yesterday, can someone also authenticate these Prada shoes for me? 
Item: Spazzolato Leather Lace-Up Creeper 
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: Private Seller
Comments: No tag, no box. I only have the pictures she provided for me, so hopefully they are enough for you to ID with. If not, please let me know.


----------



## shuze

Snowflake26 said:


> Thank you for being so helpful yesterday, can someone also authenticate these Prada shoes for me?
> Item: Spazzolato Leather Lace-Up Creeper
> Listing Number: N/A
> Seller: Private Seller
> Comments: No tag, no box. I only have the pictures she provided for me, so hopefully they are enough for you to ID with. If not, please let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534343
> View attachment 3534344


Authentic IMO


----------



## MISSFLUFF22

CAN YOU PLEASE AUTHENTICATE THESE SHOES  THANK YOU SO MUCH  !

STUART WEITZMAN HIGHLAND' over the knee boots
-UPC code #80978 66504 label on the box (see pic).
-'HIGHLAND' OW88302 size 8.5M,


----------



## shuze

MISSFLUFF22 said:


> CAN YOU PLEASE AUTHENTICATE THESE SHOES  THANK YOU SO MUCH  !
> 
> STUART WEITZMAN HIGHLAND' over the knee boots
> -UPC code #80978 66504 label on the box (see pic).
> -'HIGHLAND' OW88302 size 8.5M,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534803
> View attachment 3534802
> View attachment 3534804


No one can authenticate without multiple detailed pictures. Please see first page. Box means nothing.


----------



## MISSFLUFF22

shuze said:


> No one can authenticate without multiple detailed pictures. Please see first page. Box means nothing.



sorry I'm new to the site ....attached are more photos


----------



## shuze

MISSFLUFF22 said:


> sorry I'm new to the site ....attached are more photos
> View attachment 3535414
> View attachment 3535415
> View attachment 3535416
> View attachment 3535417
> View attachment 3535418


No need to apologize but you want to post pics that are as detailed as possible so the authenticators aren't guessing. I still can't see enough but I don't see anything wrong either. Can you post a closeup picture of the printing on the sole and the printing on the inside of the boot?


----------



## aryella

shuze said:


> Just to protect myself I try to remember to write IMO for "in my opinion" but my track record is pretty spot on and there is absolutely no question on those Ferragamos-they're fine-I just can't conscientiously authenticate the loafers without seeing the soling and stamping and would like to see the heel lining where it seams to the side lining. Welcome to the boards. Your pictures are great.


Thanks! You are so nice!
Here are more photos about the loafers:












Thanks for your kind help


----------



## shuze

aryella said:


> Thanks! You are so nice!
> Here are more photos about the loafers:
> View attachment 3535673
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535674
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535677
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535679
> 
> 
> Thanks for your kind help
> 
> Thanks-Definitely authentic (IMO)


----------



## shuze

That posted funny-Ferragamo loafers are authentic IMO.


----------



## nefertiri

Hello, I was wondering if someone could authenticate these Bottega Veneta flats... Thanks in advance!


----------



## ketong126

Hi, I have my eye on these gianvito rossi, could anybody confirm me about its authenticity please? Many thanks! 
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...vestiairecollective.com&utm_medium=email-auto


----------



## shuze

nefertiri said:


> Hello, I was wondering if someone could authenticate these Bottega Veneta flats... Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3536862
> 
> View attachment 3536858
> View attachment 3536859
> View attachment 3536861
> View attachment 3536860


Authentic IMO


----------



## shuze

ketong126 said:


> Hi, I have my eye on these gianvito rossi, could anybody confirm me about its authenticity please? Many thanks!
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...vestiairecollective.com&utm_medium=email-auto


Authentic IMO


----------



## nefertiri

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


Thanks, that's what I thought, too


----------



## fozi1993

Item: Louis Vuitton Shoes
Listing number:
1774362551421
Seller: Christ91
Link: has been deleted after i bought the shoes
Comments: Hello ive bought those shoes from ebay but after i receive them the buyer deleted the link .... CAN U CHECK FOR ME IF THEY ARE ORIGINAL ? and thanks


----------



## shuze

fozi1993 said:


> Item: Louis Vuitton Shoes
> Listing number:
> 1774362551421
> Seller: Christ91
> Link: has been deleted after i bought the shoes
> Comments: Hello ive bought those shoes from ebay but after i receive them the buyer deleted the link .... CAN U CHECK FOR ME IF THEY ARE ORIGINAL ? and thanks


No clue what the issue was but the seller is no longer registered on ebay. Your shoes are authentic!


----------



## BeenBurned

TiaHarvey said:


> Hi, I am new to this but would be grateful if anyone could give me a clue as to the authenticity of those uggs. I have not bought them yet, but I am seriously contemplating. I looked at the bar code, compared the numbers on the box on the inside label of the left boot, but there is something that does not look quite right. Thank you all in advance.





TiaHarvey said:


> I would also appreciate an opinion on those uggs which i returned as i thought them to be fake; however after researching I now seem to think i made a mistake...The thing was the outside had tiny "wool balls" (not sure of the term as English is not my native tongue), which made me reluctant to go ahead (they had been advertised as new bought on e-bay). I would really like to get a pair, but would rather wait and get a genuine one than rush into a purchase that i can later regret. Thank you in advance.





shuze said:


> Wait for Been Burned or others who authenticate Ugg.





audreylita said:


> Is there a tag with a hologram?


I'm late in responding. It's a long, painful story regarding the reason for my "break" from TPF. I vowed not to come back but my purpose for posting on this site is to help and it really bothered me to have info to help and not offer it. 

@TiaHarvey I hope you're still around and reading. So far, I don't see any problems with either the classic short or the Cardy knit boots but for confirmation of authenticity, more pictures are needed. 

For the first pair of boots (the classic short), I'd like to see a clearer picture of the binding that attaches the upper to the sole. (I need to see the texture.) I'd also like to see all tags and sides of tags that are inside the left boot. 

Re the second (cardy), I'd also like pictures of the binding between the sole and the upper as well as the other set of buttons. (There should be back-to-back buttons on the front and back of the knit upper. (Different buttons would display depending on whether the cuff is folded down or standing up.) If you have pictures of the size tags from inside the left boot, that would help too. Depending on when the Cardy boots were made, there may or may not be a hologram.

As for the pilling, that's not unusual for knits.


----------



## Adelaida1

Please help me identify this Louis Vuitton sneakers.Thank you in advance!

İtem Name: LOUIS VUITTON original lv
Link:https://www.modacruz.com/siyah-louis-vuitton-bot-ayakkabi_2886890
Seller ID:aysenz


----------



## Adelaida1

I live in Turkey and can't find somebody who knows much about this task.İ would really appreciate if you could help me.Thank you very much.


----------



## Adelaida1

Can anyone help please?


----------



## shuze

Adelaida1 said:


> Can anyone help please?


Sorry but you need to understand that no one is required to respond to any one request and it seems that there are very few of us who volunteer on this board and I seem to be the one who will take on the most brands and has the most time but I'm kind of stretched right now, I'll normally do Vuitton but IMO you can't tell anything from those pictures. It's pretty black on black without any detail of logos and the datecode (which at least is there) is cut off by the seller's name. I don't see any red flags but you need to get way more detailed pictures if you want a meaningful opinion and for sure you need a clear one of the full datecode and the insole and soling fonts (logos/stamps) and I need to see some detailed pictures of how the interior is finished, 

I don't look at links of companies I don't know. Sorry so you'll have to request those pictures even if they're on the site.


----------



## Adelaida1

shuze said:


> Sorry but you need to understand that no one is required to respond to any one request and it seems that there are very few of us who volunteer on this board and I seem to be the one who will take on the most brands and has the most time but I'm kind of stretched right now, I'll normally do Vuitton but IMO you can't tell anything from those pictures. It's pretty black on black without any detail of logos and the datecode (which at least is there) is cut off by the seller's name. I don't see any red flags but you need to get way more detailed pictures if you want a meaningful opinion and for sure you need a clear one of the full datecode and the insole and soling fonts (logos/stamps) and I need to see some detailed pictures of how the interior is finished,
> 
> I don't look at links of companies I don't know. Sorry so you'll have to request those pictures even if they're on the site.


Thank you very much for your great job.I will try to get the pictures from the seller.


----------



## shuze

Adelaida1 said:


> Thank you very much for your great job.I will try to get the pictures from the seller.


Thanks-I definitely will check back.


----------



## vornado

Hello shuze can you help me to check the Rene caovilla espadrills? Many thanks!


----------



## shuze

vornado said:


> Hello shuze can you help me to check the Rene caovilla espadrills? Many thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544525
> View attachment 3544526
> View attachment 3544527
> View attachment 3544528


Genuine IMO and again, all lurkers,  please note the terrific detail on these pictures. When you want a meaningful "opinion" on authenticity you need to post this kind of detail, Please review your pictures before you post them and you'll know if enough detail is shown so that the authenticators on this board (and others) can help you.


----------



## Missayyy

Hi! Please help in authenticating these Manolo Blahnik Hangisi 105cm in blue satin. There is only one dust bag and they are a size 38 but fit smaller than the ones I tried in Barneys and Saks Fifth Ave which is why I'm doubting them. Thank you!


----------



## audreylita

Missayyy said:


> Hi! Please help in authenticating these Manolo Blahnik Hangisi 105cm in blue satin. There is only one dust bag and they are a size 38 but fit smaller than the ones I tried in Barneys and Saks Fifth Ave which is why I'm doubting them. Thank you!


These photos are insufficient for authentication.  The hangisi had a slightly narrower toe box in its first inclination and now has a slightly different shape at the toe, I previously needed 1/2 up from my usual size 38 and now am wearing a size 38 in the same shoe.  I actually sold my early hangisi's because I prefer and need a little more room at the front.

Please refer to the first post in this thread for photos needed to authenticate a shoe.  The closer and crisper the shot, the better.


----------



## Brynnie

Can someone please help me to authenticate these boots:

I contacted the seller who says they have now gotten rid of the box as it was taking up too much space...

Any advice would be appreciated! 

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-shoes/...ts/1220741971?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## shuze

Brynnie said:


> Can someone please help me to authenticate these boots:
> 
> I contacted the seller who says they have now gotten rid of the box as it was taking up too much space...
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated!
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-shoes/...ts/1220741971?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


I hate stock pictures in listings. It makes it very confusing for me but they look fine and I've been living in 5050s.


----------



## Brynnie

Here's the actual link, sorry. Clear noob here lol.

http://m.ebay.ca/itm/132026333849


----------



## shuze

Brynnie said:


> Here's the actual link, sorry. Clear noob here lol.
> 
> http://m.ebay.ca/itm/132026333849


Again, they're fine IMO.


----------



## vornado

shuze said:


> Genuine IMO and again, all lurkers,  please note the terrific detail on these pictures. When you want a meaningful "opinion" on authenticity you need to post this kind of detail, Please review your pictures before you post them and you'll know if enough detail is shown so that the authenticators on this board (and others) can help you.



Thank you very much Shuze!


----------



## Brynnie

shuze said:


> Again, they're fine IMO.


Thanks so much!


----------



## vornado

Hi shuze I am crazy now. I got two more RC espadrills, can you help me to check the authenticity? I think I will keep one of them. Many thanks!


----------



## vornado

Two more


----------



## shuze

I'm sure on the black.Those are the ones I'd keep.


----------



## vornado

shuze said:


> I'm sure on the black.Those are the ones I'd keep.



Thanks, Shuze, I like the black pair too! My size is 37 but the black ones fit perfectly. So do you mean  the black are good but not quite sure about the white ones?


----------



## shuze

vornado said:


> Thanks, Shuze, I like the black pair too! My size is 37 but the black ones fit perfectly. So do you mean  the black are good but not quite sure about the white ones?


Think they're both fine but think the black are spectacular!


----------



## vornado

shuze said:


> Think they're both fine but think the black are spectacular!



Thank you so much Shuze!


----------



## Saroven

Hi!  I wanted to find out if these hangsi Manolos are real.  Thank you so so much!


----------



## shuze

Saroven said:


> Hi!  I wanted to find out if these hangsi Manolos are real.  Thank you so so much!


I usually leave MB's to Audreylita since she owns that shoe in a zillion colors but just in case she's busy over the holidays, I don't want to keep you waiting. Sorry, but IMO they are not authentic. Pretty much everything is wrong. Are they yours? Can you return them?


----------



## Saroven

shuze said:


> I usually leave MB's to Audreylita since she owns that shoe in a zillion colors but just in case she's busy over the holidays, I don't want to keep you waiting. Sorry, but IMO they are not authentic. Pretty much everything is wrong. Are they yours? Can you return them?


Thank you so much!  They were a hand me down, and I was curious.  Thanks again!


----------



## Tina2016

Can anyone authenticate these are real or not?

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## audreylita

Tina2016 said:


> Can anyone authenticate these are real or not?
> 
> Thanks a lot!!!
> 
> View attachment 3552410
> View attachment 3552411
> View attachment 3552412
> View attachment 3552413
> View attachment 3552414
> View attachment 3552415
> View attachment 3552416


Authentic IMO.


----------



## audreylita

shuze said:


> I usually leave MB's to Audreylita since she owns that shoe in a zillion colors but just in case she's busy over the holidays, I don't want to keep you waiting. Sorry, but IMO they are not authentic. Pretty much everything is wrong. Are they yours? Can you return them?


Agreed, not authentic.


----------



## audreylita

Saroven said:


> Hi!  I wanted to find out if these hangsi Manolos are real.  Thank you so so much!


Agreed, not authentic.


----------



## Tina2016

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO.



Thanks!!!


----------



## dmrj2517

Can somebody please authenticate these Saint Laurent boots?

http://www.amuze.com/products/buckle-strap-rangers-boot-black#.WFn6Pjc1aAY


----------



## BeenBurned

dmrj2517 said:


> Can somebody please authenticate these Saint Laurent boots?
> 
> http://www.amuze.com/products/buckle-strap-rangers-boot-black#.WFn6Pjc1aAY


Welcome to TPF. 

You'll need to upload pictures because the site requires membership in order to see the listing.


----------



## dmrj2517

Hello,

Can somebody authenticate these Saint Laurent boots on ebay?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/291961817932?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1559.l2649


----------



## shuze

dmrj2517 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can somebody authenticate these Saint Laurent boots on ebay?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/291961817932?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1559.l2649


There are no pictures other than the exterior which is the easiest part of any shoe to copy. We need to see soling, interior and exterior stamping and interior finishing at the least. 

If you're the buyer please post the aforementioned pictures when you receive them. There's also a list on the first page of this thread of required photos but I also need those interior pictures. 

I don't see any red flags on those boots but I also can't see much and don't know if the couple of actual pictures are stock or not.


----------



## squidgee

Hi ladies! I would really appreciate if someone could authenticate these Lanvin ballet flats I recently purchased from The RealReal (link to post on TRR). I own several Lanvin flats, but the fit and feel of the leather on this pair seem a little off from my other pairs (leather is stiffer, sides of shoe come up higher). It could just be the design/fit changing slightly through the seasons, but I'd love a second opinion just to be sure. TIA and happy holidays!


----------



## shuze

Authentic IMO


----------



## squidgee

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


Whew, good to know! Thanks very much for your time and expertise schuze!


----------



## Kelley Blackshear

Need help authenticating these manolo blahnik hangisi. I have a feeling they are fake. 

A few things to point out. The sole is shiny, doesn't feel like real leather and doesn't seem handmade in Italy. Can't tell if it's because it work that the shoes aren't looking tightly sewn together. Booch seem to be glued not sewn. The inside leather when the logo is shown looks to be uneven.


----------



## Kelley Blackshear

Kelley Blackshear said:


> View attachment 3558638
> View attachment 3558637
> View attachment 3558636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need help authenticating these manolo blahnik hangisi. I have a feeling they are fake.
> 
> A few things to point out. The sole is shiny, doesn't feel like real leather and doesn't seem handmade in Italy. Can't tell if it's because it work that the shoes aren't looking tightly sewn together. Booch seem to be glued not sewn. The inside leather when the logo is shown looks to be uneven.


----------



## audreylita

Not authentic IMO.


----------



## cglavind

Title: Chanel Shoes (Not sure exact name..)
Seller: Kijiji
Comments: The ad reads "Authentic CHANEL nude leather and black patent cap toe with CC brogues. 2 inch heel. Gently used and in excellent condition. Size 8.5."
Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Ravvie99

Would you kindly double check these lizard bow Ferragamos? Thank you! 

Item name: Bow flats?
Seller: Savers (in my possession)
Comments: They're fairly well worn so included some extra pics in case they'd help.


----------



## shuze

cglavind said:


> Title: Chanel Shoes (Not sure exact name..)
> Seller: Kijiji
> Comments: The ad reads "Authentic CHANEL nude leather and black patent cap toe with CC brogues. 2 inch heel. Gently used and in excellent condition. Size 8.5."
> Any help is greatly appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559785
> View attachment 3559786
> View attachment 3559787
> View attachment 3559788
> View attachment 3559789
> View attachment 3559790
> View attachment 3559791


Authentic IMO but know that they're seriously vintage.


----------



## shuze

Ravvie99 said:


> Would you kindly double check these lizard bow Ferragamos? Thank you!
> 
> Item name: Bow flats?
> Seller: Savers (in my possession)
> Comments: They're fairly well worn so included some extra pics in case they'd help.
> 
> View attachment 3559886
> View attachment 3559887
> View attachment 3559888
> View attachment 3559889
> View attachment 3559890
> View attachment 3559896
> View attachment 3559899


Authentic IMO


----------



## Ravvie99

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO



Thanks so much, shuze!


----------



## IStuckACello

Hi there, I bought these valentinos worn and refurb at the rack today. Just checking authenticity as they're marked a size 39, but they fit me and I'm usually a 37/37.5. I don't see any markings inside the shoe. Thank you.


----------



## naffi

Can someone help me check if the Marni boots in the first link are authentic? Are the boots in the two links the same? Wondering because the first picture on monnierfreres look slightly off and the original price is listed as $665 when it should be $960. Thanks!

http://www.monnierfreres.com/Cuban-boot-CONFIG_RNIS06004360-us.html?PID=3852549&source=cj#ectrans=1

https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...?storeid=9845&from=listing&ffref=lp_pic_36_6_


----------



## IStuckACello

Sorry I am trying to delete this post as I also see a thread for Valentino shoe authentication but there's no longer an option? Sorry !


----------



## shuze

IStuckACello said:


> Hi there, I bought these valentinos worn and refurb at the rack today. Just checking authenticity as they're marked a size 39, but they fit me and I'm usually a 37/37.5. I don't see any markings inside the shoe. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562873
> View attachment 3562874
> View attachment 3562875
> View attachment 3562876


They're fine IMO and you can certainly wait for response on the Valentino thread but in the future please post pictures as requested on the first page of this thread and most authenticators really need to see a picture of the full shoe on it's side taken from directly over the shoe. That is the only way to see the balance of the shoe which is really an important picture. Meanwhile I can see enough of the construction and lining to authenticate. As for sizing, I have no comment. A 39 should be way too large on you but I also have no idea how they look on your foot.


----------



## shuze

naffi said:


> Can someone help me check if the Marni boots in the first link are authentic? Are the boots in the two links the same? Wondering because the first picture on monnierfreres look slightly off and the original price is listed as $665 when it should be $960. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.monnierfreres.com/Cuban-boot-CONFIG_RNIS06004360-us.html?PID=3852549&source=cj#ectrans=1
> 
> https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...?storeid=9845&from=listing&ffref=lp_pic_36_6_


Others may post but I won't open links of companies I don't know so I only looked at Farfetch. There are no red flags and the boots are beautifully constructed but I just cannot authenticate without seeing sole and interior stamping. They're Italian production IMO but I wouldn't know the brand from those pictures unless I'm missing something. Sorry. Perhaps you can get more pictures and post them. As far as original retail pricing goes, my own shopping experience has led me to think that some sites do not research original pricing for any number of reasons and just go with a guesstimate.


----------



## Shoeflipper3179

View media item 1585View media item 1584View media item 1583So picked these up yesterday, and the reddit seems to believe they are real but one or two people seemed skeptical, but some people dont really know what they are talking about and assume everything is fake. Anyway, they are swarovski crystal studded giuseppe zanotti black leather suede flats, made in italy. I am 100% sure the leather is real and it is nice and soft, if that helps. I deal with a lot of genuine leather shoes and i do know that much, for sure. They seem real from what I can tell. Opinions? If they are fake that is impressive. Sorry if the pictures arent exactly up to code, i did what I could. https://imgur.com/a/jPbfU View media item 1584View media item 1584View media item 1583View media item 1582


----------



## scarlette1969

Happy New Year, Shuze!!!!  I was hoping you could help me with the following auction for LV booties.  As the seller is not US-based and with low feedback, I just want to make sure everything checks out.  Many many thanks in advance!

Name:  LV Ankle Boots
Seller:  mitreyus
Item:  142125633509
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/142125633509?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## IStuckACello

shuze said:


> They're fine IMO and you can certainly wait for response on the Valentino thread but in the future please post pictures as requested on the first page of this thread and most authenticators really need to see a picture of the full shoe on it's side taken from directly over the shoe. That is the only way to see the balance of the shoe which is really an important picture. Meanwhile I can see enough of the construction and lining to authenticate. As for sizing, I have no comment. A 39 should be way too large on you but I also have no idea how they look on your foot.



Saw this late, thank you so much! (I have super wide, flat feet! Im guessing they run narrow?)


----------



## shuze

IStuckACello said:


> Saw this late, thank you so much! (I have super wide, flat feet! Im guessing they run narrow?)


That makes sense. Length can be traded for width to a point on an open shoe. I need to go up a half size in Rockstuds and I'm not very wide.


----------



## shuze

Shoeflipper3179 said:


> View media item 1585View media item 1584View media item 1583So picked these up yesterday, and the reddit seems to believe they are real but one or two people seemed skeptical, but some people dont really know what they are talking about and assume everything is fake. Anyway, they are swarovski crystal studded giuseppe zanotti black leather suede flats, made in italy. I am 100% sure the leather is real and it is nice and soft, if that helps. I deal with a lot of genuine leather shoes and i do know that much, for sure. They seem real from what I can tell. Opinions? If they are fake that is impressive. Sorry if the pictures arent exactly up to code, i did what I could. https://imgur.com/a/jPbfU View media item 1584View media item 1584View media item 1583View media item 1582


Authentic in my opinion,


----------



## shuze

scarlette1969 said:


> Happy New Year, Shuze!!!!  I was hoping you could help me with the following auction for LV booties.  As the seller is not US-based and with low feedback, I just want to make sure everything checks out.  Many many thanks in advance
> 
> Name:  LV Ankle Boots
> Seller:  mitreyus
> Item:  142125633509
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/142125633509?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Look fine to me-authentic IMO


----------



## scarlette1969

shuze said:


> Look fine to me-authentic IMO


Thank you so much, Shuze, for the lightning fast response!!!


----------



## Ina_loves_bags

Dear Authenticators,

I am usually not to post for authentication request since I am very good myself and I am 99.9 % always right but there is something about these Manolo Blahnik shoes that is really annoying me since I am not quite sure and it's rare when this happens but I need more opinions.

I recently bought these shoes from Poshmark and they are on the way to me now. When I receive them , I will post the detailed pictures but so far with the pictures that are on the listing can any one of you give me your opinion on them. I believe they are authentic. But what gets me is that she had 2 pairs for sale one size 37 and one size 38(the one i purchased ) they both had a mistake on the size stamp and she said it was a sample sale because they were imperfect but 100% authentic. What do you think ?

Name: One of a kind Manolos
Seller: Patent_pearls
Item#: None
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/One-of-a-kind-Manolos-586ddefe6551452c900af568

Thank you in advance !


----------



## Peach08

Hi ladies
I am quite new to Manolo blahnik and was hoping that someone could let me know if these are authentic 

Thanks in advance


----------



## audreylita

Peach08 said:


> Hi ladies
> I am quite new to Manolo blahnik and was hoping that someone could let me know if these are authentic
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567245
> View attachment 3567246
> View attachment 3567247


Authentic IMO.


----------



## audreylita

Ina_loves_bags said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> 
> I am usually not to post for authentication request since I am very good myself and I am 99.9 % always right but there is something about these Manolo Blahnik shoes that is really annoying me since I am not quite sure and it's rare when this happens but I need more opinions.
> 
> I recently bought these shoes from Poshmark and they are on the way to me now. When I receive them , I will post the detailed pictures but so far with the pictures that are on the listing can any one of you give me your opinion on them. I believe they are authentic. But what gets me is that she had 2 pairs for sale one size 37 and one size 38(the one i purchased ) they both had a mistake on the size stamp and she said it was a sample sale because they were imperfect but 100% authentic. What do you think ?
> 
> Name: One of a kind Manolos
> Seller: Patent_pearls
> Item#: None
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/One-of-a-kind-Manolos-586ddefe6551452c900af568
> 
> Thank you in advance !


She had two listings of this shoe up with each marked one of a kind, but we're already looking at two pairs.  And the photos are identical for both listings.  Although the few pictures shown are good, I'm not comfortable to make a clean judgement call.  If I had the shoe in my hand I would know in a second but I'm just not comfortable to say 100%.  

 Shuze may have another point of view on these shoes.


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> She had two listings of this shoe up with each marked one of a kind, but we're already looking at two pairs.  And the photos are identical for both listings.  Although the few pictures shown are good, I'm not comfortable to make a clean judgement call.  If I had the shoe in my hand I would know in a second but I'm just not comfortable to say 100%.
> 
> Shuze may have another point of view on these shoes.


I think we'll both be in agreement once the buyer receives them and has a minute to post a very clean picture of the interior quarter which is the area where the back lining meets the side lining. The whole story is really weird to me (and, as you already pointed out A, can't be one of a kind when she has two pair) but I also don't see anything obviously wrong with what I can see. 

Please post more pictures when they arrive.


----------



## Ina_loves_bags

audreylita said:


> She had two listings of this shoe up with each marked one of a kind, but we're already looking at two pairs.  And the photos are identical for both listings.  Although the few pictures shown are good, I'm not comfortable to make a clean judgement call.  If I had the shoe in my hand I would know in a second but I'm just not comfortable to say 100%.
> 
> Shuze may have another point of view on these shoes.




@audreylita @shuze Thank you ladies so much for your forward and quick answer. I agree with both of your point of views. Shoes will be arriving tomorrow and as soon as I receive I will post detailed pictures.


----------



## themusicgeek32

Are my uggs real? They are very comfortable and even came with a authenticity tag inside the shoe with that scan code,and also an authentic box with the stars on the side. But I don't know what year they were made and I can't find ones like them anywhere, and I think the box was threw away.


----------



## shuze

themusicgeek32 said:


> Are my uggs real? They are very comfortable and even came with a authenticity tag inside the shoe with that scan code,and also an authentic box with the stars on the side. But I don't know what year they were made and I can't find ones like them anywhere, and I think the box was threw away.



Please post pictures of both sides of the interior tag. Hopefully BeenBurned will post.


----------



## themusicgeek32

shuze said:


> Please post pictures of both sides of the interior tag. Hopefully BeenBurned will post.


Here, I cut the tag out just in case. It even has the stars on it.


----------



## Ina_loves_bags

Ina_loves_bags said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> 
> I am usually not to post for authentication request since I am very good myself and I am 99.9 % always right but there is something about these Manolo Blahnik shoes that is really annoying me since I am not quite sure and it's rare when this happens but I need more opinions.
> 
> I recently bought these shoes from Poshmark and they are on the way to me now. When I receive them , I will post the detailed pictures but so far with the pictures that are on the listing can any one of you give me your opinion on them. I believe they are authentic. But what gets me is that she had 2 pairs for sale one size 37 and one size 38(the one i purchased ) they both had a mistake on the size stamp and she said it was a sample sale because they were imperfect but 100% authentic. What do you think ?
> 
> Name: One of a kind Manolos
> Seller: Patent_pearls
> Item#: None
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/One-of-a-kind-Manolos-586ddefe6551452c900af568
> 
> Thank you in advance !



*UPDATE
*
Dear @audreylita and @shuze 

In addition to my previous post pending more pictures here they are :


----------



## Alina Sergeyevna

I'm very sorry if this isn't the right place to ask, but I'm not sure where else. I bought two pairs of Jimmy Choo shoes within a week of eachother. One pair from Neimans website, the other from the Jimmy Choo website, they are both of similar quality, although the pair from neimans has a loose stitch and a small scuff. It doesn't bother me considering they were on sale. The difference between these shoes is that the heat stamp on the sole is different, is this type of variation normal? I don't think I should be worried about authenticity, should I? The blue shoe is the pair purchased from Jimmy Choo directly, the other Neiman Marcus. The pair from Nemain Marcus also has some sort of residue around the sole, possibly glue.


----------



## Peach08

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO.



Thank you


Here is a picture of the sole 
Picked them up today from the local seller as I wasn't going to miss out on them - she had them listed for 50$!


----------



## shuze

Ina_loves_bags said:


> *UPDATE
> *
> Dear @audreylita and @shuze
> 
> In addition to my previous post pending more pictures here they are :
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567807
> 
> View attachment 3567808
> 
> View attachment 3567809
> 
> View attachment 3567810
> 
> View attachment 3567811
> 
> View attachment 3567812
> 
> View attachment 3567813
> 
> View attachment 3567814
> 
> View attachment 3567815



They look fine to me although the story is odd! Can you post one more picture? I may be overkilling but given the story and the messed up sizing strikes (which can and have happened in many luxury lines), I still want to see that pic I requested-where that back lining meets the side lining-you need to spread the back a bit to get it-you're showing me the back lining but I want to see the seam where it meets the side lining but I think you got a steal! 

Audreylita, you agree? Those shoes are clean and perfectly lined.


----------



## Ina_loves_bags

shuze said:


> They look fine to me although the story is odd! Can you post one more picture? I may be overkilling but given the story and the messed up sizing strikes (which can and have happened in many luxury lines), I still want to see that pic I requested-where that back lining meets the side lining-you need to spread the back a bit to get it-you're showing me the back lining but I want to see the seam where it meets the side lining but I think you got a steal!
> 
> Audreylita, you agree? Those shoes are clean and perfectly lined.



@shuze @audreylita I apologize I forgot to send that requested picture . I believe these are the ones you requested where the back lining meets the side lining , the Seam. Here they are :
TIA


----------



## shuze

Ina_loves_bags said:


> @shuze @audreylita I apologize I forgot to send that requested picture . I believe these are the ones you requested where the back lining meets the side lining , the Seam. Here they are :
> TIA
> View attachment 3568101
> 
> View attachment 3568104
> 
> View attachment 3568108


Well All, Here's why I always ask for that photo. I CANNOT authenticate these. That quarter is finished incorrectly. I think they're a high grade counterfeit but wait for Audreylita as she wears Blahnik and I don't but that stitching is wrong IMO. I'm sorry for misleading and definitely won't give opinions without seeing that picture in the future. Sorry Ina. I don't believe that "If it's too good to be true it isn't" as most of us have stumbled on those kinds of deals in our lives. I know from my own personal experience that there are amazing deals out there but IMO this isn't one of them.


----------



## shuze

shuze said:


> They look fine to me although the story is odd! Can you post one more picture? I may be overkilling but given the story and the messed up sizing strikes (which can and have happened in many luxury lines), I still want to see that pic I requested-where that back lining meets the side lining-you need to spread the back a bit to get it-you're showing me the back lining but I want to see the seam where it meets the side lining but I think you got a steal!
> 
> Audreylita, you agree? Those shoes are clean and perfectly lined.


Sadly, after seeing those other pics IMO they're counterfeit although pretty well made. Can you return them Ina?


----------



## Ina_loves_bags

shuze said:


> Well All, Here's why I always ask for that photo. I CANNOT authenticate these. That quarter is finished incorrectly. I think they're a high grade counterfeit but wait for Audreylita as she wears Blahnik and I don't but that stitching is wrong IMO. I'm sorry for misleading and definitely won't give opinions without seeing that picture in the future. Sorry Ina. I don't believe that "If it's too good to be true it isn't" as most of us have stumbled on those kinds of deals in our lives. I know from my own personal experience that there are amazing deals out there but IMO this isn't one of them.



Thank you for your opinion @shuze , I will wait for @audreylita to give me her opinion as well as she wears Blahniks but you say these are definitely "counterfeit" without a shadow of a doubt , correct ?


----------



## shuze

Alina Sergeyevna said:


> I'm very sorry if this isn't the right place to ask, but I'm not sure where else. I bought two pairs of Jimmy Choo shoes within a week of eachother. One pair from Neimans website, the other from the Jimmy Choo website, they are both of similar quality, although the pair from neimans has a loose stitch and a small scuff. It doesn't bother me considering they were on sale. The difference between these shoes is that the heat stamp on the sole is different, is this type of variation normal? I don't think I should be worried about authenticity, should I? The blue shoe is the pair purchased from Jimmy Choo directly, the other Neiman Marcus. The pair from Nemain Marcus also has some sort of residue around the sole, possibly glue.


Hi Alina,
No one can or should give authenticity opinions off sole stamps alone. You've got to take the time to post all the required pictures. I just almost blew it thinking a shoe looked pretty good without seeing the pictures i require and as soon as I saw them I completely reversed my opinion so go to the first page of this thread and take good detailed pictures of all the required photos plus the one that i personally must see which is the interior area where the lining of the back meets the lining at the side as you can see on this page on those "IMO" counterfeit Blahniks. The luxury lines with huge distribution all use multiple factories so variance in stamping means nothing IMO. Both sites you purchased from obviously only sell authentic product but we all know that there can be an occasional "return switcharoo" that slides by so post the pictures and let's see what you've got.


----------



## shuze

Ina_loves_bags said:


> Thank you for your opinion @shuze , I will wait for @audreylita to give me her opinion as well as she wears Blahniks but you say these are definitely "counterfeit" without a shadow of a doubt , correct ?


I always think a second opinion is good but again, IMO they were not made by Blahnik. I shouldn't have posted before seeing that picture. They are not lined correctly.


----------



## Ina_loves_bags

shuze said:


> I always think a second opinion is good but again, IMO they were not made by Blahnik. I shouldn't have posted before seeing that picture. They are not lined correctly.



Again , thank you for your expert opinion. I will wait to see if @audreylita can also confirm these are counterfeit . 
I bought these on poshmark and I still have not accepted the order , I will talk to the seller and let her know I got these authenticated and they came back as "counterfeit" . Maybe we can work a friendly return.


----------



## shuze

Ina_loves_bags said:


> Again , thank you for your expert opinion. I will wait to see if @audreylita can also confirm these are counterfeit .
> I bought these on poshmark and I still have not accepted the order , I will talk to the seller and let her know I got these authenticated and they came back as "counterfeit" . Maybe we can work a friendly return.


I think you'll be more comfortable with a second opinion so do wait for Audreylita but my opinion is firm on these unless Audreylita can confirm that there are pumps with a stitchline so far away from the edge. This is something I'm totally unfamiliar with on Blahnik but maybe something has changed that I don't know about and if so I'll leave Blahnik to Audreylita from now on.  Again, sorry but I've never seen a pump made like these although again, IMO they are very well made. Wait for her before doing anything.


----------



## Alina Sergeyevna

http://s1293.photobucket.com/user/alinasergeyevna/library/Lucy Flat

Hopefully my link works, my phone isn't letting me upload them on here. I'd be surprised if NM sold me a returned fake. I'd also be pretty frustrated since this was my first high end purchase from a department store instead of directly from the designer. Partially due to the fear of being sent something that was switched. I convinced myself it was ridiculous to not buy from a reputable store because of that. So having that happen would be extremely off putting.


----------



## Alina Sergeyevna

shuze said:


> Hi Alina,
> No one can or should give authenticity opinions off sole stamps alone. You've got to take the time to post all the required pictures. I just almost blew it thinking a shoe looked pretty good without seeing the pictures i require and as soon as I saw them I completely reversed my opinion so go to the first page of this thread and take good detailed pictures of all the required photos plus the one that i personally must see which is the interior area where the lining of the back meets the lining at the side as you can see on this page on those "IMO" counterfeit Blahniks. The luxury lines with huge distribution all use multiple factories so variance in stamping means nothing IMO. Both sites you purchased from obviously only sell authentic product but we all know that there can be an occasional "return switcharoo" that slides by so post the pictures and let's see what you've got.


Sorry I'm not sure if I replied correctly to your post. Photos are above.


----------



## shuze

Alina Sergeyevna said:


> Sorry I'm not sure if I replied correctly to your post. Photos are above.


Good IMO. Again, it's really rare that a switch happens but we recently saw one from another department store. It occasionally happens so always good to check.


----------



## shuze

Ina_loves_bags said:


> Again , thank you for your expert opinion. I will wait to see if @audreylita can also confirm these are counterfeit .
> I bought these on poshmark and I still have not accepted the order , I will talk to the seller and let her know I got these authenticated and they came back as "counterfeit" . Maybe we can work a friendly return.


Wait for Audreylita. I'm driving myself crazy as i think they're very well made but I have never seen Blahnik finished like those. Maybe I'm wrong so don't do anything until she posts.


----------



## Ina_loves_bags

shuze said:


> Wait for Audreylita. I'm driving myself crazy as i think they're very well made but I have never seen Blahnik finished like those. Maybe I'm wrong so don't do anything until she posts.


I'm in the same place , because I've never seen "counterfeit" so well made and everything else is fine.  I just contacted the seller and poshmark just in case but if @audreylita confirms they are counterfeit , I will proceed with the return. If not , I will cancel and accept the purchase.


----------



## shuze

Ina_loves_bags said:


> I'm in the same place , because I've never seen "counterfeit" so well made and everything else is fine.  I just contacted the seller and poshmark just in case but if @audreylita confirms they are counterfeit , I will proceed with the return. If not , I will cancel and accept the purchase.


Perfect. I agree and said that I thought they were fine initially until I saw that seam. If Audreylita can confirm that she's seen that construction then I take back everything else and profusely apologize. I just drove myself crazy going through multiple shoes and detailed pictures from two of the luxury majors and I couldn't find it on a pump but maybe there are exceptions. Hopefully others may post. The sole stamping is definitely the newer stamping. I'm sitting here with a magnifier LOL. It's not that a side seam like that doesn't exist on luxury footwear. It does. I have it on some of mine and those Choo's have it. I've just never seen it on contemporary Blahnik but although I consider myself a luxury shoe expert in general, Audreylita is definitely expert on Blahnik specifically which is why I usually don't post on Blahnik but after she asked me to chime in and I saw that finishing...
It's Sat. night and she's probably out so just sit back and wait until she checks in. I think this is the first time that I've ever gone back and forth on an opinion.


----------



## audreylita

Ina_loves_bags said:


> I'm in the same place , because I've never seen "counterfeit" so well made and everything else is fine.  I just contacted the seller and poshmark just in case but if @audreylita confirms they are counterfeit , I will proceed with the return. If not , I will cancel and accept the purchase.


I do have shoes with that stitching but still the story is a bit strange.  Could you please ask her the name of the shoe, that would be enormously helpful.  And also where she got the shoe from, that would also help.  Thank you.


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> I do have shoes with that stitching but still the story is a bit strange.  Could you please ask her the name of the shoe, that would be enormously helpful.  And also where she got the shoe from, that would also help.  Thank you.


So glad that Audreylita confirmed that she has a shoe with that stitchline. I have never seen that before, only flush lining to lining with no seam. I wonder if that has something to do with the material of the shoe. I apologize profusely! I was basing my opinion strictly on that stitchline. Everything else looked fine to me. Mea Culpa. Now i know that Blahnik has used that seam. Really so sorry that I put you through the ringer on these. The whole story was so weird, the overstrike was weird but everything still looked fine to me until I saw that dang seam.


----------



## shuze

I actually asked Audreylita to check her Blahniks (which probably took forever LOL) and she only had one pair with that stitchline-her Nadira. I'd love to know what other styles have it so if anyone lurking wears Blahnik please post any other styles with that stitched seam. It's obviously something that is rarely done but now we know of 2 styles that have it-the Nadira and this pump.
Apologies for turning this into a chat thread but I do think this is important to know.


----------



## Ina_loves_bags

audreylita said:


> I do have shoes with that stitching but still the story is a bit strange.  Could you please ask her the name of the shoe, that would be enormously helpful.  And also where she got the shoe from, that would also help.  Thank you.



@audreylita thank you for your response ! I asked for the name but she has no information about name , model or year. 

So you are trying to tell me In a few words that the shoes are authentic , correct ?


----------



## Ina_loves_bags

shuze said:


> So glad that Audreylita confirmed that she has a shoe with that stitchline. I have never seen that before, only flush lining to lining with no seam. I wonder if that has something to do with the material of the shoe. I apologize profusely! I was basing my opinion strictly on that stitchline. Everything else looked fine to me. Mea Culpa. Now i know that Blahnik has used that seam. Really so sorry that I put you through the ringer on these. The whole story was so weird, the overstrike was weird but everything still looked fine to me until I saw that dang seam.



Shuze ,

As an Authenticator you were only basing your opinion in facts ! Manolo Blahnik rarely makes shoes with that stitching and therefore it was very difficult to confirm ! Thank you for the time you took and the research ! 
Indeed these shoes gave us some work to do!

I am ashamed with my seller , saying shoes are not authentic is a very strong allegation. 

So you are confirming that the shoes are in fact Authentic , correct ?


----------



## shuze

Ina_loves_bags said:


> Shuze ,
> 
> As an Authenticator you were only basing your opinion in facts ! Manolo Blahnik rarely makes shoes with that stitching and therefore it was very difficult to confirm ! Thank you for the time you took and the research !
> Indeed these shoes gave us some work to do!
> 
> I am ashamed with my seller , saying shoes are not authentic is a very strong allegation.
> 
> So you are confirming that the shoes are in fact Authentic , correct ?



From the getgo I thought the shoes looked fine but rarely comment on Blahnik as I go by construction whereby Audreylita collects them. Everything looked correct to me and I know he worked in that material but again, I had never ever seen that stitched seam so I couldn't authenticate them. I've never seen that interior but couldn't figure out how they couldn't be genuine given how everything else looked. To doublecheck myself, I went through a ton of luxury major pictures which can be blown up and show the area. None that I found had that construction (I obviously missed the Nadira) so I didn't see how they could be genuine but I was wrong. There were just too many red flags including the seller's weird "only pair" statement, the messed up sole strike, the really cheap price and again, that stitching so I made a call. In retrospect I should have realized that when everything else looked fine, there had to be some explanation. I still don't know what the explanation is but after seeing the Nadira I know that Blahnik has used that stitching and that was my number 1 problem with the shoe. There's nothing wrong with that stitching and it clearly appears on that pair of Choos that the other poster asked about (which are definitely authentic) but I had never seen it on Blahnik. I still think the whole story is weird and cannot understand the reason for the overstrike but everything else looked good so yes I think they're ok and again am sorry for the confusion. 

I'll try not to beat myself up if you do the same.  You were only  going by what you were told here,. We're all humans and by definition can make mistakes. Just send your seller an apology *after* you hear back from Audreylita. If she sees anything else incorrect we can go back to the drawing board. 

This is some learning experience. Sorry that it's at your expense.


----------



## audreylita

Ina_loves_bags said:


> Shuze ,
> 
> As an Authenticator you were only basing your opinion in facts ! Manolo Blahnik rarely makes shoes with that stitching and therefore it was very difficult to confirm ! Thank you for the time you took and the research !
> Indeed these shoes gave us some work to do!
> 
> I am ashamed with my seller , saying shoes are not authentic is a very strong allegation.
> 
> So you are confirming that the shoes are in fact Authentic , correct ?



I see no flags on the actual shoes I'm looking at but again the seller has conflicting statements in her listings which for me immediately brought up questions.  The shoe itself looks OK but it's the sellers actual details that threw up flags for me.


----------



## Ina_loves_bags

audreylita said:


> I see no flags on the actual shoes I'm looking at but again the seller has conflicting statements in her listings which for me immediately brought up questions.  The shoe itself looks OK but it's the sellers actual details that threw up flags for me.



Thank you Audreylita.


----------



## shuze

Ina_loves_bags said:


> Thank you Audreylita.



Enjoy your shoes and just tell your seller that you were misinformed and apologize.


----------



## Ina_loves_bags

shuze said:


> Enjoy your shoes and just tell your seller that you were misinformed and apologize.


Thank you for all the work you put into this !! I appreciate it !! I have contacted my seller ! 

Happy Sunday !


----------



## melissathrifts

Hi everyone!  I am new to the forum .  I like to shop at thrift stores, and tonight I got a pair of Prada ankle booties 50% off (so I paid around $6.50 for them).  I was inclined to think they are fakes because VV tends to really mark up items if they are authentic, but the craftsmanship on them looked really good so I decided to go ahead and buy them.  I was trying to find info on them online, and noticed that someone on Postmark is selling the same pair that I found.  Here's the link:

https://poshmark.com/listing/Prada-Black-Buckled-Ankle-Boots-583f028678b31c26ea055290

Can anyone tell me if these are authentic or fake?


----------



## melissathrifts

I went ahead and took a few photos of the pair I found:


----------



## shuze

melissathrifts said:


> I went ahead and took a few photos of the pair I found:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3569260
> View attachment 3569261
> View attachment 3569263



 I can't set a precedent for authenticating without the proper pictures. Please refer to the first page to see the pictures required for the future. In this case please add a picture of the entire boot on it's side, the lining and the insole. Also, no one can ever authenticate any item from a picture of the "same" item. You may think it's the same but we don't know that. We always need to see the exact item that's being authenticated. The boots in the link are authentic. I'll repost on yours after you add more pictures.


----------



## melissathrifts

Sorry about that.  I have much better light right now so I was able to get much better pictures.  Here they are:


----------



## shuze

melissathrifts said:


> Sorry about that.  I have much better light right now so I was able to get much better pictures.  Here they are:
> 
> View attachment 3569581
> View attachment 3569583
> View attachment 3569585
> View attachment 3569587
> View attachment 3569588
> View attachment 3569589
> View attachment 3569591


Authentic IMO. Thanks for posting the other pictures.


----------



## Kimmeh

Recently bought the Stuart Weitzman Highland in Topo from Lane Crawford. 
I compared it with my black SW boots and they look a bit different. My black is 3.5UK. Topo is 4UK. So the boots are higher in the bigger size? The stitching at the top looks more spread out and different. The colour base is brown. The outer material is wider where the tongue stitching is. Any opinions? Before I call up to make a big complaint

Thanks )


----------



## kishlette

Hi All

This isn't strictly an authentication question - I haven't received the shoes yet and the photos on the site I bought them on aren't great.

My question is - can you tell if they're crocodile or embossed leather from the photos? Alternatively, when I receive them, how can I tell?

The troubling thing is that the seller doesn't know... I bought them thinking that, if they're croc, I could sell them and make a profit. Alternatively, if they're embossed leather, I just scored myself a new pair o shoes.

Either way I'm happy, but the question is eating me up!
*
Site: Tradesy
Item: *Manolo Blahnik - Manolo Black Pumps, Size: 8  Regular (M, B)
*Listing number:* 20378557
*Seller: *Fashionbazaar
*Link: *https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/manolo-blahnik-black-pumps-20378557/


----------



## shuze

Kimmeh said:


> Recently bought the Stuart Weitzman Highland in Topo from Lane Crawford.
> I compared it with my black SW boots and they look a bit different. My black is 3.5UK. Topo is 4UK. So the boots are higher in the bigger size? The stitching at the top looks more spread out and different. The colour base is brown. The outer material is wider where the tongue stitching is. Any opinions? Before I call up to make a big complaint
> 
> Thanks )
> 
> 
> View attachment 3570420
> View attachment 3570421
> View attachment 3570422
> View attachment 3570423
> View attachment 3570424
> View attachment 3570425
> View attachment 3570426


IMO your boots are authentic and yes, all components of any shoe or boot will grade with size-the heel will be higher, etc. Variances can also occur due to slight changes in factories and in season on a long running item. If the boots are too tall for you, you may want to go to the smaller size.


----------



## shuze

kishlette said:


> Hi All
> 
> This isn't strictly an authentication question - I haven't received the shoes yet and the photos on the site I bought them on aren't great.
> 
> My question is - can you tell if they're crocodile or embossed leather from the photos? Alternatively, when I receive them, how can I tell?
> 
> The troubling thing is that the seller doesn't know... I bought them thinking that, if they're croc, I could sell them and make a profit. Alternatively, if they're embossed leather, I just scored myself a new pair o shoes.
> 
> Either way I'm happy, but the question is eating me up!
> *
> Site: Tradesy
> Item: *Manolo Blahnik - Manolo Black Pumps, Size: 8  Regular (M, B)
> *Listing number:* 20378557
> *Seller: *Fashionbazaar
> *Link: *https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/manolo-blahnik-black-pumps-20378557/
> 
> View attachment 3570472


To the best of my knowledge Blahnik has never worked in any stampado exotics. Wait for Audreylita to confirm that he only works in genuine alligator and crocodile. If you post a clear closeup of the skin when you receive them I should be able to tell you which one you have. As far as telling the difference between a print and the real deal it's pretty easy with them in hand as a print will have a repeating pattern.


----------



## shuze

kishlette said:


> Hi All
> 
> This isn't strictly an authentication question - I haven't received the shoes yet and the photos on the site I bought them on aren't great.
> 
> My question is - can you tell if they're crocodile or embossed leather from the photos? Alternatively, when I receive them, how can I tell?
> 
> The troubling thing is that the seller doesn't know... I bought them thinking that, if they're croc, I could sell them and make a profit. Alternatively, if they're embossed leather, I just scored myself a new pair o shoes.
> 
> Either way I'm happy, but the question is eating me up!
> *
> Site: Tradesy
> Item: *Manolo Blahnik - Manolo Black Pumps, Size: 8  Regular (M, B)
> *Listing number:* 20378557
> *Seller: *Fashionbazaar
> *Link: *https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/manolo-blahnik-black-pumps-20378557/
> 
> View attachment 3570472


Just realized I could blow up the pics. I think they're alligator (they're genuine) but I can't really see the individual tiles and black is really hard to read so post some closeups when you get them.


----------



## audreylita

shuze said:


> Just realized I could blow up the pics. I think they're alligator (they're genuine) but I can't really see the individual tiles and black is really hard to read so post some closeups when you get them.


They are alligator Carolyne sling backs.  They must be an older model because retail for gator Carolyne's were well above $1,300 before he stopped making them.  His alligator shoes in general were priced up into the three and four thousand dollar mark so he stopped making them and now uses water snake or python because the price point is lower.  He does not do stamped shoes.  You got them at a very good price.  Enjoy!


----------



## kishlette

audreylita said:


> They are alligator Carolyne sling backs.  They must be an older model because retail for gator Carolyne's were well above $1,300 before he stopped making them.  His alligator shoes in general were priced up into the three and four thousand dollar mark so he stopped making them and now uses water snake or python because the price point is lower.  He does not do stamped shoes.  You got them at a very good price.  Enjoy!



Holy moly!!!! I scored a bargain. I feel re-sale for profit may be in their future... I'll look around at what they're likely to go for, the condition they're in and then make a decision. I like my fancy shoes and bags but I'm more about design and quality, which I can probably get with Carolyne sling backs for less...and I think I'd be terrified of damaging something that could be worth that much!

Thanks so much for your prompt advice - appreciate it!


----------



## audreylita

kishlette said:


> Holy moly!!!! I scored a bargain. I feel re-sale for profit may be in their future... I'll look around at what they're likely to go for, the condition they're in and then make a decision. I like my fancy shoes and bags but I'm more about design and quality, which I can probably get with Carolyne sling backs for less...and I think I'd be terrified of damaging something that could be worth that much!
> 
> Thanks so much for your prompt advice - appreciate it!


As much as his gator shoes went for new, they're never terribly priced on the resale market.  You got yours at a very good price but pre-owned and even new don't go for big numbers.  I've sold many of mine and been surprised myself.


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> They are alligator Carolyne sling backs.  They must be an older model because retail for gator Carolyne's were well above $1,300 before he stopped making them.  His alligator shoes in general were priced up into the three and four thousand dollar mark so he stopped making them and now uses water snake or python because the price point is lower.  He does not do stamped shoes.  You got them at a very good price.  Enjoy!



Hi A. Just want to clarify that when I said "I think they're alligator, I meant as opposed to crocodile". I've got a patch on one eye post surgery and just can't read the skins well enough to tell off those pics with my messed up vision. If you're sure they're alligator I definitely defer to you but if you meant that they were genuine exotic, I agree and can specifically tell the poster which one if she posts closeup pictures when they arrive as I do know that Blahnik has worked in both croc and gator. There's no difference in value between the two, it's just if she's interested in knowing.


----------



## kishlette

audreylita said:


> As much as his gator shoes went for new, they're never terribly priced on the resale market.  You got yours at a very good price but pre-owned and even new don't go for big numbers.  I've sold many of mine and been surprised myself.



Aah, well - then I have myself a nice pair of shoes!

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## shuze

kishlette said:


> Aah, well - then I have myself a nice pair of shoes!
> 
> Thanks for your advice!


The link I found for a croc pump without a picture (and sold out) must be a mistake in listing as everything else is alligator and Audreylita said her SA said he only uses alligator. Enjoy your shoes!


----------



## kishlette

shuze said:


> The link I found for a croc pump without a picture (and sold out) must be a mistake in listing as everything else is alligator and Audreylita said her SA said he only uses alligator. Enjoy your shoes!



I am constantly blown away by how knowledgeable and helpful people are on these forums! Thanks both!


----------



## TX Girl

Hello. I'm looking to purchase a pair of SW 50/50s and would like to know if these are a genuine used pair. Thank you for the assistance! 

Item: Stuart Weitzman 50/50
Listing number: 20370033
Seller: EEG C
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/stuart-weitzman-anthracite-gray-boots-20370033/?tref=category


----------



## shuze

TX Girl said:


> Hello. I'm looking to purchase a pair of SW 50/50s and would like to know if these are a genuine used pair. Thank you for the assistance!
> 
> Item: Stuart Weitzman 50/50
> Listing number: 20370033
> Seller: EEG C
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/stuart-weitzman-anthracite-gray-boots-20370033/?tref=category


I see nothing wrong but when you receive them please post a picture of the interior stamping. I own them and everything appears correct but there's really no detail shown other than the soling.


----------



## sweetpinkx3

Hi. My mom purchased these Gucci boots on a shopping app and I have concerns over their authenticity. I googled the serial number on the inside and it's linking me to foreign websites. Sorry about the low quality photos and thanks in advance.


----------



## shuze

sweetpinkx3 said:


> Hi. My mom purchased these Gucci boots on a shopping app and I have concerns over their authenticity. I googled the serial number on the inside and it's linking me to foreign websites. Sorry about the low quality photos and thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 3580445
> View attachment 3580446
> View attachment 3580454
> View attachment 3580458
> 
> View attachment 3580460
> View attachment 3580461
> View attachment 3580469
> 
> View attachment 3580467
> View attachment 3580468





sweetpinkx3 said:


> Hi. My mom purchased these Gucci boots on a shopping app and I have concerns over their authenticity. I googled the serial number on the inside and it's linking me to foreign websites. Sorry about the low quality photos and thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 3580445
> View attachment 3580446
> View attachment 3580454
> View attachment 3580458
> 
> View attachment 3580460
> View attachment 3580461
> View attachment 3580469
> 
> View attachment 3580467
> View attachment 3580468


I would like to see the original listing and the underside of the G ornament if you can get that picture. The insole looks a bit odd-is the G worn off or is that the camera?


----------



## TX Girl

shuze said:


> I see nothing wrong but when you receive them please post a picture of the interior stamping. I own them and everything appears correct but there's really no detail shown other than the soling.


Here you go. I can take additional if needed. The color looks almost chocolate brown in person. Is that accurate?


----------



## shuze

TX Girl said:


> Here you go. I can take additional if needed. The color looks almost chocolate brown in person. Is that accurate?


They're fine IMO.


----------



## TX Girl

shuze said:


> They're fine IMO.


Very much appreciated!


----------



## Rrider27

Hello,

I am looking to authenticate this pair of used Tory Burch Revas. I have never owned a pair before but from what I can tell the medallion shouldn't look this way. There was not  picture of the label inside the show. Thank you!


----------



## shuze

Sorry but I really stick with Western European footwear. Hopefully someone will post although I don't see any red flags and see no problems with the ornament.


----------



## sazfeld

Hello,

Could you please authenticate these Chanel Ballet Flats for me?

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## heytae

Hi!

Could you please help me authenticate these Manolo Blahnik shoes? Wonder how the seller have so many pairs of Manolos. Thank you for the assistance! 

Item: Manolo Blahnik Hangisi
Listing number: 182413708449
Seller: alexino_decor
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/182413708449


----------



## audreylita

heytae said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate these Manolo Blahnik shoes? Wonder how the seller have so many pairs of Manolos. Thank you for the assistance!
> 
> Item: Manolo Blahnik Hangisi
> Listing number: 182413708449
> Seller: alexino_decor
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/182413708449


Authentic IMO.  Seller is in the UK so you may pay custom fees based on your location.


----------



## shuze

sazfeld said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please authenticate these Chanel Ballet Flats for me?
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


They look good but could you please spread the heel and post the area where the interior lining of the heel meets the lining of the side. That's a picture that I always want to see. Thanks.


----------



## sazfeld

shuze said:


> They look good but could you please spread the heel and post the area where the interior lining of the heel meets the lining of the side. That's a picture that I always want to see. Thanks.



Thank you. Please find attached, hopefully this is what you are after.  Looks like it's glued ;(


----------



## shuze

sazfeld said:


> Thank you. Please find attached, hopefully this is what you are after.  Looks like it's glued ;(



As they should be. Authentic IMO


----------



## sazfeld

shuze said:


> As they should be. Authentic IMO



Phew! I had read elsewhere that glue was not good so I am so relieved.  Thank you!


----------



## smashinstyle

Hi! I hope someone can help me out with this - I want to be sure these shoes are auth as these would be my wedding shoes!

Item: New Genuine Manolo Blahnik Hangisi Royal Blue Satin 70 CLC Heels Pump Shoes
Listing number: 
122335156131
Seller: bestpricenet2016-0 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Genuine...hash=item1c7bbe57a3:m:m9GQsXYF1TcOIeTnub83BEg


----------



## Stephanie***

Please authenticate These Jimmy Choo's
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/322407831366?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Black Melba Boots


----------



## shuze

Stephanie*** said:


> Please authenticate These Jimmy Choo's
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/322407831366?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Black Melba Boots


Not enough pictures but see no red flags. if you buy them please post pictures of the interior lining, the insole and the sole stamp.


----------



## shuze

smashinstyle said:


> Hi! I hope someone can help me out with this - I want to be sure these shoes are auth as these would be my wedding shoes!
> 
> Item: New Genuine Manolo Blahnik Hangisi Royal Blue Satin 70 CLC Heels Pump Shoes
> Listing number:
> 122335156131
> Seller: bestpricenet2016-0
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Genuine...hash=item1c7bbe57a3:m:m9GQsXYF1TcOIeTnub83BEg


Those pictures are not detailed enough. See if you can at least get closeup detailed ones of the lining and area where side lining meets heel lining.


----------



## BeenBurned

Ina_loves_bags said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> 
> I am usually not to post for authentication request since I am very good myself and I am 99.9 % always right but there is something about these Manolo Blahnik shoes that is really annoying me since I am not quite sure and it's rare when this happens but I need more opinions.
> 
> I recently bought these shoes from Poshmark and they are on the way to me now. When I receive them , I will post the detailed pictures but so far with the pictures that are on the listing can any one of you give me your opinion on them. I believe they are authentic. But what gets me is that she had 2 pairs for sale one size 37 and one size 38(the one i purchased ) they both had a mistake on the size stamp and she said it was a sample sale because they were imperfect but 100% authentic. What do you think ?
> 
> Name: One of a kind Manolos
> Seller: Patent_pearls
> Item#: None
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/One-of-a-kind-Manolos-586ddefe6551452c900af568
> 
> Thank you in advance !





Ina_loves_bags said:


> Again , thank you for your expert opinion. I will wait to see if @audreylita can also confirm these are counterfeit .
> I bought these on poshmark and I still have not accepted the order , I will talk to the seller and let her know I got these authenticated and they came back as "counterfeit" . Maybe we can work a friendly return.





shuze said:


> Wait for Audreylita. I'm driving myself crazy as i think they're very well made but I have never seen Blahnik finished like those. Maybe I'm wrong so don't do anything until she posts.





Ina_loves_bags said:


> I'm in the same place , because I've never seen "counterfeit" so well made and everything else is fine.  I just contacted the seller and poshmark just in case but if @audreylita confirms they are counterfeit , I will proceed with the return. If not , I will cancel and accept the purchase.





shuze said:


> I actually asked Audreylita to check her Blahniks (which probably took forever LOL) and she only had one pair with that stitchline-her Nadira. I'd love to know what other styles have it so if anyone lurking wears Blahnik please post any other styles with that stitched seam. It's obviously something that is rarely done but now we know of 2 styles that have it-the Nadira and this pump.
> Apologies for turning this into a chat thread but I do think this is important to know.





shuze said:


> From the getgo I thought the shoes looked fine but rarely comment on Blahnik as I go by construction whereby Audreylita collects them. Everything looked correct to me and I know he worked in that material but again, I had never ever seen that stitched seam so I couldn't authenticate them. I've never seen that interior but couldn't figure out how they couldn't be genuine given how everything else looked. To doublecheck myself, I went through a ton of luxury major pictures which can be blown up and show the area. None that I found had that construction (I obviously missed the Nadira) so I didn't see how they could be genuine but I was wrong. There were just too many red flags including the seller's weird "only pair" statement, the messed up sole strike, the really cheap price and again, that stitching so I made a call. In retrospect I should have realized that when everything else looked fine, there had to be some explanation. I still don't know what the explanation is but after seeing the Nadira I know that Blahnik has used that stitching and that was my number 1 problem with the shoe. There's nothing wrong with that stitching and it clearly appears on that pair of Choos that the other poster asked about (which are definitely authentic) but I had never seen it on Blahnik. I still think the whole story is weird and cannot understand the reason for the overstrike but everything else looked good so yes I think they're ok and again am sorry for the confusion.
> 
> I'll try not to beat myself up if you do the same.  You were only  going by what you were told here,. We're all humans and by definition can make mistakes. Just send your seller an apology *after* you hear back from Audreylita. If she sees anything else incorrect we can go back to the drawing board.
> 
> This is some learning experience. Sorry that it's at your expense.





shuze said:


> Enjoy your shoes and just tell your seller that you were misinformed and apologize.


First, I'll offer a lame apology for my late response to this discussion. For some (frustrating) reason, my notifications that threads have been updated stop coming and I was naive enough to think I'd get an email if there were posts on this thread. (I'd missed about 9 pages and over a month of posts!)

So my Johnny-come-lately comment probably shouldn't even be made but I still feel that I have to make it.

I've posted (as an authenticator and as a "helper") on various blogs, forums, ebay boards for over 10 years and I've seen dozens (probably more accurately, hundreds) of cases where buyers and sellers have wrongly accused the other party of various wrongdoings.

But I don't think I've ever seen a case where both sides were so gracious and understanding, even before the final outcome was realized. I am so impressed with you, @Ina_loves_bags as well as the seller, patent_pearls. You never accused the seller of being a scammer and the seller, although insistent on the authenticity of the shoes never accused or implied that you were a scammer.

This whole process, including @shuze and @audreylita 's research was one of the classiest I've ever seen.


----------



## BeenBurned

themusicgeek32 said:


> Are my uggs real? They are very comfortable and even came with a authenticity tag inside the shoe with that scan code,and also an authentic box with the stars on the side. But I don't know what year they were made and I can't find ones like them anywhere, and I think the box was threw away.





shuze said:


> Please post pictures of both sides of the interior tag. Hopefully BeenBurned will post.





themusicgeek32 said:


> Here, I cut the tag out just in case. It even has the stars on it.


Again, apologies for the late reply.

@themusicgeek32 , if you're still around, I'd like a few more pictures and answers to questions. Based on what I'm seeing, I'm not getting a warm and fuzzy feeling. 

1. Certificates of authenticity and boxes/scan codes don't prove authenticity. Boxes/tissue/COAs, etc can be faked and/or genuine props can be used to "prove" authenticity of fakes. So while authentic items may come with those items, it's the item itself that we look at to authenticate it.
2. Can you please post a crystal clear picture of the sole as well as the center of the sole. The treading doesn't look as crisp and sharp as it should be but it could be the picture/focus
3. You showed the picture of the scan code and hologram. Why would you ever have cut it out? Which shoe was it in; right or left? When it was attached, did it look as though it was put there during manufacture or added as a way to fool the buyer? 
4. If the boots were bought online, please post a link to the listing. 

Over the years, Decker has made changes to various parts of their products and props, presumably to thwart the counterfeiters but since nothing is foolproof, anything can be copied. They've changed soles, added holograms, added scan codes, etc. 

The sole on your boots is an "upgrade" over an older zigzag patterned sole. The previous sole was too easily faked and this more detailed sole was supposed to be harder to copy, or at least to copy well. 

And because the fakers invariably get something wrong, there are small details that can prove an item as "not authentic" IMO. 

Compare your sole to that of an authentic Uggs boot:


----------



## Cerasela

Hello again, everyone! I've found a pair of Pigalle Follies in a consignment store in my country. Can you please help me with the authenticity? I hope there isn't a problem that I also posted this request in the Louboutin section. If it is, I will delete one of the posts. Thank you in advance, as always!


----------



## shuze

Cerasela said:


> View attachment 3602177
> View attachment 3602178
> View attachment 3602179
> View attachment 3602180
> View attachment 3602181
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello again, everyone! I've found a pair of Pigalle Follies in a consignment store in my country. Can you please help me with the authenticity? I hope there isn't a problem that I also posted this request in the Louboutin section. If it is, I will delete one of the posts. Thank you in advance, as always!


Yes, your post needs to be on the Louboutin thread only so wait for responses there.


----------



## shuze

Sorry double post.


----------



## Cerasela

shuze said:


> Yes, your post needs to be on the Louboutin thread only so wait for responses there.


Thank you for answering as always, Shuze!☺️I suspected I should only post in the Louboutin thread. I just have to be patient which is so hard!


----------



## k5ml3k

Helllloo!! I'm so excited to have scored this item but of course, need to make sure that it's authentic [emoji5] if i could get help authenticating this item, I would greatly appreciate it! Thank you!!! 

Item: CHLOE Black Leather Suzanna Studded Ankle Boots Size 5.5/36
Item #: 117531
Seller: Yoogis Closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/chloe-black-leather-suzanna-studded-ankle-boots-size-5-5-36.html


----------



## shuze

k5ml3k said:


> Helllloo!! I'm so excited to have scored this item but of course, need to make sure that it's authentic [emoji5] if i could get help authenticating this item, I would greatly appreciate it! Thank you!!!
> 
> Item: CHLOE Black Leather Suzanna Studded Ankle Boots Size 5.5/36
> Item #: 117531
> Seller: Yoogis Closet
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/chloe-black-leather-suzanna-studded-ankle-boots-size-5-5-36.html



I hate authenticating boots off site pictures as few ever show the interiors. The boots look absolutely perfect and the site is well known for total diligence but if you want a 100% answer of authentic rather than a 99.9% answer of authentic please post a picture of the sock lining when you receive them.


----------



## k5ml3k

shuze said:


> I hate authenticating boots off site pictures as few ever show the interiors. The boots look absolutely perfect and the site is well known for total diligence but if you want a 100% answer of authentic rather than a 99.9% answer of authentic please post a picture of the sock lining when you receive them.



Will do, thank you so much!! Should be getting them in on Wednesday so I'll post the pic then. Thank you!!!


----------



## scarlette1969

Hello Shoe Experts!!!!
Thank you so much for looking at this for me!  I was not sure if I should post in Valentino forum or here so please let me know if I've posted in the wrong forum.  Also, not sure why some of my pics are on top of the post...sorry!!!!   Thanks so much in advance for your help!
Name:  Red Valentino Rain Boots
Item:  322415582912
Seller: Meillingc
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/322415582912?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Here are some of my own pictures after I received the boots:


----------



## shuze

scarlette1969 said:


> View attachment 3605572
> View attachment 3605563
> View attachment 3605563
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Shoe Experts!!!!
> Thank you so much for looking at this for me!  I was not sure if I should post in Valentino forum or here so please let me know if I've posted in the wrong forum.  Also, not sure why some of my pics are on top of the post...sorry!!!!   Thanks so much in advance for your help!
> Name:  Red Valentino Rain Boots
> Item:  322415582912
> Seller: Meillingc
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/322415582912?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Here are some of my own pictures after I received the boots:


Yes, please post on the Valentino shoe thread. All shoe questions should be posted here EXCEPT VALENTINO and LOUBOUTIN since they have their own authenticity threads.
Here's the Valentino link:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...d-1st-page-before-posting-no-chatting.907413/


----------



## scarlette1969

shuze said:


> Yes, please post on the Valentino shoe thread. All shoe questions should be posted here EXCEPT VALENTINO and LOUBOUTIN since they have their own authenticity threads.
> 
> Shuze, thank so much as usual for your lightning fast response!  Have a lovely Valentine's Day!!!!!


----------



## shuze

You too!


----------



## Victoria Zhu

Hi,

I bought the following pair of rene caovilla pearl sandal from NM Last Call. Wondering whether someone could help me authenticate this. Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## audreylita

Victoria Zhu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought the following pair of rene caovilla pearl sandal from NM Last Call. Wondering whether someone could help me authenticate this. Thanks a lot in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606486
> View attachment 3606487
> View attachment 3606488
> View attachment 3606489
> View attachment 3606490


Without going into authentication, I would have to say that any retail store such as Neiman Marcus would only sell authentic shoes.


----------



## Victoria Zhu

audreylita said:


> Without going into authentication, I would have to say that any retail store such as Neiman Marcus would only sell authentic shoes.


Thanks for the extremely fast reply audreyLita. After purchasing two pairs of fake Valentino shoes from Century 21, I am getting kind of nervous re designer goods from designer discount stores.  Main concern is that although these stores only sell authentic, people may buy authentic and return fake ones..Still remember one time I returned a pair of Manolo Hangisi to Bergdorf, the guy did not even bother to open the shoe box when accepting my return..hope these department stores could enforce stricter inspections when taking returns!


----------



## audreylita

Victoria Zhu said:


> Thanks for the extremely fast reply audreyLita. After purchasing two pairs of fake Valentino shoes from Century 21, I am getting kind of nervous re designer goods from designer discount stores.  Main concern is that although these stores only sell authentic, people may buy authentic and return fake ones..Still remember one time I returned a pair of Manolo Hangisi to Bergdorf, the guy did not even bother to open the shoe box when accepting my return..hope these department stores could enforce stricter inspections when taking returns!


Century 21 is much like the old Loehman's, they are specifically discounted department stores whereas Barneys and Saks and Neimans and the like are major department stores (Bergdorfs is part of Neimans) and they supply their outlets with merchandise from their own stores which have purchased directly from the designers.  Yes people have returned fake items to these stores that are not caught by employees but my personal experience is I've been shopping at these stores since the 70's and have never had a problem ( and I am a major consumer  ).  Of course it does happen and you would be more sensitive to it than the rest of us.  But Century 21 is different and personally I don't know where they purchase their merchandise.


----------



## BeenBurned

Victoria Zhu said:


> After purchasing two pairs of fake Valentino shoes from Century 21, I am getting kind of nervous re designer goods from designer discount stores.  Main concern is that although these stores only sell authentic, people may buy authentic and return fake ones..Still remember one time I returned a pair of Manolo Hangisi to Bergdorf, the guy did not even bother to open the shoe box when accepting my return..hope these department stores could enforce stricter inspections when taking returns!





audreylita said:


> Century 21 is much like the old Loehman's, they are specifically discounted department stores whereas Barneys and Saks and Neimans and the like are major department stores (Bergdorfs is part of Neimans) and they supply their outlets with merchandise from their own stores which have purchased directly from the designers.  Yes people have returned fake items to these stores that are not caught by employees but my personal experience is I've been shopping at these stores since the 70's and have never had a problem ( and I am a major consumer  ).  Of course it does happen and you would be more sensitive to it than the rest of us.  But Century 21 is different and personally I don't know where they purchase their merchandise.


If Century 21 has a corporate policy similar to most other major stores, their employees are probably directed to accept and not question returns with tags and receipts. 

I saw it happen at Macy's when I was in line behind a customer who was returning a very obvious fake Coach bag with "tags" attached and a receipt. The buyer had clearly done a "buy and switch," reattaching the tags from her legitimate purchase to the fake and returning it with her legitimate receipt. When the customer walked away, I told the SA what happened and although she admitted that she wouldn't have recognized the difference between authentic and fake bags, she would have been required to take the return because the customer had her receipt. 

An interesting read where this exact thing happened is the* Richgirlscollection/Loukpeach* thread on the ebay forum. Long story short, she bought over $1m worth of designer bags from (mainly) TJ Maxx's runway departments, returned "good" fakes to the stores and resold the authentic bags on ebay. (She also scammed department stores to a lesser degree but being a discounter, TJX Company stores don't have the expertise to have caught the counterfeit items being returned.)
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-seller-richgirlscollection-loukpeach.943212/


----------



## Victoria Zhu

audreylita said:


> Century 21 is much like the old Loehman's, they are specifically discounted department stores whereas Barneys and Saks and Neimans and the like are major department stores (Bergdorfs is part of Neimans) and they supply their outlets with merchandise from their own stores which have purchased directly from the designers.  Yes people have returned fake items to these stores that are not caught by employees but my personal experience is I've been shopping at these stores since the 70's and have never had a problem ( and I am a major consumer  ).  Of course it does happen and you would be more sensitive to it than the rest of us.  But Century 21 is different and personally I don't know where they purchase their merchandise.


Appreciate the insights audreylita! I am done with C21 and will stick with the major department store outlets for bargains.


----------



## shuze

Victoria Zhu said:


> Appreciate the insights audreylita! I am done with C21 and will stick to the major department store for bargains.


And I hear everything that you guys are saying and believe that it doesn't hurt to authenticate everything but I've gotten tons of treasures from C21 over the years and never saw a fake although I have no question that it's happened to every retailer at some point. I haven't shopped C21 in years but I used to run downtown faster than a speeding bullet on every trip to NY before I retired. You can't compare them to TJMaxx (at least you couldn't in the 80s to early 2000s). C21 was carrying true luxury designer fashion as they were buying everyone's overstocks and cancellations and had so many luxury labels.  
BTW love the Caovillas!
I think we're being too chatty, sorry!


----------



## audreylita

I miss C21 since I left NY.


----------



## k5ml3k

shuze said:


> I hate authenticating boots off site pictures as few ever show the interiors. The boots look absolutely perfect and the site is well known for total diligence but if you want a 100% answer of authentic rather than a 99.9% answer of authentic please post a picture of the sock lining when you receive them.





k5ml3k said:


> Helllloo!! I'm so excited to have scored this item but of course, need to make sure that it's authentic [emoji5] if i could get help authenticating this item, I would greatly appreciate it! Thank you!!!
> 
> Item: CHLOE Black Leather Suzanna Studded Ankle Boots Size 5.5/36
> Item #: 117531
> Seller: Yoogis Closet
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/chloe-black-leather-suzanna-studded-ankle-boots-size-5-5-36.html



Hello, I finally received them [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] I've attached the pics of the inside of the shoes. Let me know if you need better ones. Thank you!!


----------



## shuze

k5ml3k said:


> Hello, I finally received them [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] I've attached the pics of the inside of the shoes. Let me know if you need better ones. Thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 3608195
> 
> View attachment 3608196



Genuine!


----------



## k5ml3k

shuze said:


> Genuine!



Eek!! Thank you, thank you!!!


----------



## van.ngo2480

I need some help here, please guys.
I've opened a case on eBay to get a refund because I received a fake Yeezy from the seller. Ebay then asked me to get a document from an expert who is qualified in this area, and this could be the manufacturer or a retailer that deals with this kind of items. When I got this document, I would be able to get a refund.

However, my problem is that I don't know how to contact these experts to prove my that the shoes that I received are fake.

So my question is how can I contact these experts to help me to win this case?


----------



## BeenBurned

van.ngo2480 said:


> I need some help here, please guys.
> I've opened a case on eBay to get a refund because I received a fake Yeezy from the seller. Ebay then asked me to get a document from an expert who is qualified in this area, and this could be the manufacturer or a retailer that deals with this kind of items. When I got this document, I would be able to get a refund.
> 
> However, my problem is that I don't know how to contact these experts to prove my that the shoes that I received are fake.
> 
> So my question is how can I contact these experts to help me to win this case?


I can't don't know the brand and can't authenticate but the shoe experts will want to see a link to the listing and if the listing doesn't have adequate pictures, please post more of your own. 

Refer to post #1 for the pictures and info that are needed.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-those-shoes.32044/


----------



## Sarah1972

Hello, can someone please authenticate this item for me.

Item name: Jimmy Choo Karla black lace glitter heel sandals
Listing number: 201821500089
Seller name or ID: toochoos
Working link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201821500089

Many thanks


----------



## van.ngo2480

van.ngo2480 said:


> I need some help here, please guys.
> I've opened a case on eBay to get a refund because I received a fake Yeezy from the seller. Ebay then asked me to get a document from an expert who is qualified in this area, and this could be the manufacturer or a retailer that deals with this kind of items. When I got this document, I would be able to get a refund.
> 
> However, my problem is that I don't know how to contact these experts to prove my that the shoes that I received are fake.
> 
> So my question is how can I contact these experts to help me to win this case?


Product name: Yeezy 350 v2 Copper
Bought in: Ebay
Reason: ebay said that they would only refund me if I could get a document from an expert who are QUALIFIED in this area. Do you guys know who should I contact to help me with this case?
Here are the pictures of the Yeezy


----------



## audreylita

van.ngo2480 said:


> I need some help here, please guys.
> I've opened a case on eBay to get a refund because I received a fake Yeezy from the seller. Ebay then asked me to get a document from an expert who is qualified in this area, and this could be the manufacturer or a retailer that deals with this kind of items. When I got this document, I would be able to get a refund.
> 
> However, my problem is that I don't know how to contact these experts to prove my that the shoes that I received are fake.
> 
> So my question is how can I contact these experts to help me to win this case?


Providing a link to the original listing would be helpful.  Thank you.


----------



## gaplife

Hi all, I don't need a full authentication (as there aren't enough photos to go by anyway) but have a more generic question. Could these in the photo be genuine at all? I've only ever seen the Manolo Blahnik tags in this 'font' with a circled R before, but I am likely just inexperienced. Thank you!


----------



## shuze

van.ngo2480 said:


> I need some help here, please guys.
> I've opened a case on eBay to get a refund because I received a fake Yeezy from the seller. Ebay then asked me to get a document from an expert who is qualified in this area, and this could be the manufacturer or a retailer that deals with this kind of items. When I got this document, I would be able to get a refund.
> 
> However, my problem is that I don't know how to contact these experts to prove my that the shoes that I received are fake.
> 
> So my question is how can I contact these experts to help me to win this case?


 I'm so sorry but I don't think that anyone here can authenticate your sneaks. I definitely don't know Chinese athletics. I do know footwear in general though and I don't see anything obviously wrong. Please understand that again, I don't know Chinese athletics but are you 100% sure that they are fake? With respect, this can't be an opinion-you must know that they are fake. You may want to look up sneaker authentications on the internet.  A true professional authenticator will be able to write a legally accepted letter-otherwise don't pick them since you're in a claim.


----------



## shuze

Sarah1972 said:


> Hello, can someone please authenticate this item for me.
> 
> Item name: Jimmy Choo Karla black lace glitter heel sandals
> Listing number: 201821500089
> Seller name or ID: toochoos
> Working link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201821500089
> 
> Many thanks


Authentic IMO


----------



## Sarah1972

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


Many thanks


----------



## audreylita

gaplife said:


> Hi all, I don't need a full authentication (as there aren't enough photos to go by anyway) but have a more generic question. Could these in the photo be genuine at all? I've only ever seen the Manolo Blahnik tags in this 'font' with a circled R before, but I am likely just inexperienced. Thank you!


There is not always an R on the label.  None of my recent purchases have it.


----------



## tamaralei

Hi dears, could i please get these Valentino shoes authenticated? Got them off ebay but i am very much in doubt after receiving. They seem off to me 

Item: Valentino Rockstud Kittenheel
Listing Number: 152402049104
Seller: bernsirakay0
Link:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/152402049104?redirect=mobile


----------



## gaplife

Message repeated below


----------



## gaplife

audreylita said:


> There is not always an R on the label.  None of my recent purchases have it.



Thank you. However it seems that the font of Manolo Blahnik on the label also changed when it removed the R; it is less "sharp" than the older version when it still had a circled R

Not sure if I'm making sense to anyone?


----------



## shuze

gaplife said:


> Thank you. However it seems that the font of Manolo Blahnik on the label also changed when it removed the R; it is less "sharp" than the older version when it still had a circled R
> 
> Not sure if I'm making sense to anyone?


Audreylita is our MB expert but I'm happy to look too but forget about the label for now. Post closeup FOCUSED pictures of the shoe of its side, the sole and stamp and the interior finishing (showing seaming and the heel and side). Thanks


----------



## shuze

tamaralei said:


> Hi dears, could i please get these Valentino shoes authenticated? Got them off ebay but i am very much in doubt after receiving. They seem off to me
> 
> Item: Valentino Rockstud Kittenheel
> Listing Number: 152402049104
> Seller: bernsirakay0
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/152402049104?redirect=mobile


Please post this on the Valentino shoe authentications.  Only Valentino and Louboutin have their own threads. Here's the link:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ting-no-chatting.907413/page-24#post-31071202


----------



## Edinburghdon

Hi,

I was hoping to get some help authenticating these, the seller claims they're genuine (as they would!) but with it being eBay and the seller having multiple pairs I'm sceptical. Any article I've read about spotting a fake mentions the R symbol after Manolo Blahnik on the labels/box etc which is missing the in photos below... Can anyone help?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182413708449

Hopefully I've attached the photos correctly too, any help would be hugely appreciated.


----------



## audreylita

Edinburghdon said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was hoping to get some help authenticating these, the seller claims they're genuine (as they would!) but with it being eBay and the seller having multiple pairs I'm sceptical. Any article I've read about spotting a fake mentions the R symbol after Manolo Blahnik on the labels/box etc which is missing the in photos below... Can anyone help?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182413708449
> 
> Hopefully I've attached the photos correctly too, any help would be hugely appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610640
> View attachment 3610641
> View attachment 3610642
> View attachment 3610643
> View attachment 3610644
> View attachment 3610645
> View attachment 3610646
> View attachment 3610647



I've been buying Manolo's shoes for over 30 years and the labels have changed over time.  I own about 15 pair of the hangisi in various heel heights and none of them have the R on the innersole label.  You cannot base authenticity on a label, you really need detailed shots as mentioned by Shuze.


----------



## Edinburghdon

Hi, thanks for the reply. I've asked for more photos from the seller and they've sent a couple more which are hopefully of some use?

They're not hugely detailed but I suspect they're all I'd get without buying them!


----------



## MarySc

*Alexander McQueen*
Hello
I need your help to authenticate these booties. I bought them  from a person,
as authentic ones.
Thank you very much.


----------



## shuze

MarySc said:


> *Alexander McQueen*
> Hello
> I need your help to authenticate these booties. I bought them  from a person,
> as authentic ones.
> Thank you very much.
> View attachment 3611285
> View attachment 3611285
> View attachment 3611290
> View attachment 3611289
> View attachment 3611288
> View attachment 3611291
> View attachment 3611292
> View attachment 3611293
> View attachment 3611294
> View attachment 3611295
> View attachment 3611287


Authentic IMO


----------



## MarySc

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


Thank you very much for your response.


----------



## tranhanhnguyen

Hi
I need to help to authenticate below manolo hangisi. Thank you so much


----------



## Edinburghdon

Hi again,

Sorry to be a pest, I just thought I'd double check that the photos I posted earlier aren't detailed enough to authenticate properly?

I had a read back at some of the previous pages and noticed someone had posted a link to the same seller (Seller: alexino_decor) on page 642 and the general opinion was that they were genuine, is that true?

Would any of the Manolo Blahnik experts be able to reassure me they're real? Even if it's enough to buy them and take the proper detailed photos to confirm once and for all?

Really appreciate all the help so far!


----------



## shuze

Edinburghdon said:


> Hi again,
> 
> Sorry to be a pest, I just thought I'd double check that the photos I posted earlier aren't detailed enough to authenticate properly?
> 
> I had a read back at some of the previous pages and noticed someone had posted a link to the same seller (Seller: alexino_decor) on page 642 and the general opinion was that they were genuine, is that true?
> 
> Would any of the Manolo Blahnik experts be able to reassure me they're real? Even if it's enough to buy them and take the proper detailed photos to confirm once and for all?
> 
> Really appreciate all the help so far!


You're not a pest at all and we're here to help. I usually leave MB to Audreylita when I get here first as she wears tons of the label and I don't. When I authenticate I'm going by construction and materials and your pictures are just not detailed enough for me. I've been meaning to post this anyway for all who may lurk. You guys don't want us guessing and we don't. If you look at the McQueen pictures on this page you'll see the kind of detail we really need to see. I authenticated those immediately. There's no question. Speaking for myself, I have to be able to see the grain of the leathers and finishing of all materials including any metal castings. Lining materials and the way the shoe is finished are very important for me. On your shoes, I can see blue and beige and that's about it. Maybe Audreylita can see more detail but the fact that she agreed that the pictures weren't good enough on the first set makes me guess that she can't either. If you buy them, post detailed pictures upon receipt. What I can say is that I see no red flags and the seller has history with luxury labels, but again, I can't see much.


----------



## shuze

tranhanhnguyen said:


> Hi
> I need to help to authenticate below manolo hangisi. Thank you so much
> Same issue-Need much tighter closer pictures and need to see the back spread out so that I can see the area where the heel lining meets the side lining. Please also post a closeup picture of the sole font and label.


----------



## Edinburghdon

shuze said:


> You're not a pest at all and we're here to help. I usually leave MB to Audreylita when I get here first as she wears tons of the label and I don't. When I authenticate I'm going by construction and materials and your pictures are just not detailed enough for me. I've been meaning to post this anyway for all who may lurk. You guys don't want us guessing and we don't. If you look at the McQueen pictures on this page you'll see the kind of detail we really need to see. I authenticated those immediately. There's no question. Speaking for myself, I have to be able to see the grain of the leathers and finishing of all materials including any metal castings. Lining materials and the way the shoe is finished are very important for me. On your shoes, I can see blue and beige and that's about it. Maybe Audreylita can see more detail but the fact that she agreed that the pictures weren't good enough on the first set makes me guess that she can't either. If you buy them, post detailed pictures upon receipt. What I can say is that I see no red flags and the seller has history with luxury labels, but again, I can't see much.


Thanks Shuze, I'm glad there's no red flags with the seller at least, the seller does offer returns so I'll buy them and post the detailed photos required to authenticate them. Thanks again!


----------



## van.ngo2480

Hello, I just bought this Yeezy on eBay, and I'm really confused now. Some said that it is fake, but some said it is real. So can you guys have a look on it for me please?


----------



## audreylita

tranhanhnguyen said:


> Hi
> I need to help to authenticate below manolo hangisi. Thank you so much


Is there a link to the original listing?  These pictures are not detailed enough for me to comment on.


----------



## audreylita

I realize most people jump on here for authenticity questions but it would be helpful if everyone would read the first post in this thread to see what is requested for proper authentication.  

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-those-shoes.32044/


----------



## shuze

van.ngo2480 said:


> Hello, I just bought this Yeezy on eBay, and I'm really confused now. Some said that it is fake, but some said it is real. So can you guys have a look on it for me please?


With respect, nothing has changed since the last time you posted. Sadly, I know of no sneaker experts here. You may want to use a professional service or do some research online to find sneaker authenticators. I am so sorry that I cannot help you but I can tell you that I see absolutely nothing suspicious about them from a shoemaking standpoint. I can't authenticate them but I see no problems either.


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> I realize most people jump on here for authenticity questions but it would be helpful if everyone would read the first post in this thread to see what is requested for proper authentication.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-those-shoes.32044/


I just want to add that if everyone would also just review their pictures prior to posting they'd easily be able to see if the picture showed enough detail for authentication. You have to use the macro setting and get clear pictures. The views listed on the first page are necessarily but the detail shown is the most important. Again, take note of the detail shown on the McQueens and the Adidadas  on this page. That's what Audreylita and I need to see. Also, it's fine to show boxes and accessories but they cannot be used for authentication. Anything that can be switched out or off the shoe cannot be considered. We've seen fake product in genuine boxes and vice versa.


----------



## shuze

shuze said:


> I just want to add that if everyone would also just review their pictures prior to posting they'd easily be able to see if the picture showed enough detail for authentication. You have to use the macro setting and get clear pictures. The views listed on the first page are necessarily but the detail shown is the most important. Again, take note of the detail shown on the McQueens and the Adidadas  on this page. That's what Audreylita and I need to see. Also, it's fine to show boxes and accessories but they cannot be used for authentication. Anything that can be switched out or off the shoe cannot be considered. We've seen fake product in genuine boxes and vice versa.


And sorry for the typos. I need to get better about reviewing what I've typed prior to posting.


----------



## laila1o2

Purchased these Giuseppe Zanotti sneakers on the Real Real, if anyone can help authenticate these it would be greatly appreciated. The uneven zipper threw me off a bit and I want to be sure before I sent them back


----------



## laila1o2

Here are some additional images just in case


----------



## shuze

laila1o2 said:


> View attachment 3616437
> View attachment 3616438
> View attachment 3616439
> View attachment 3616440
> View attachment 3616441
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some additional images just in case


I don't do sneakers (with a few exceptions) so if no one else posts just take them to your local shoemaker and have him check that all interior materials are leather-no synthetic anything. If they're all leather they're genuine. Counterfeiters do not leather line sneakers.


----------



## cinza

May I ask for help authenticating boots by posting right here? Sorry if I get this wrong.
I have a pair of Frye Paige boots which in every way represent the quality of all my other Frye boots but do not have a label sewn in.  The bottoms have an added rubber sole that covers part but not all of the Frye stamp.  The label that would have been inside under ones heel is gone.


----------



## Mssusan0508

Item: Christian Louboutin 150mm lady peep black
Item number: 112304715283
Seller: candacdavi9
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-L...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Thanks


----------



## shuze

cinza said:


> May I ask for help authenticating boots by posting right here? Sorry if I get this wrong.
> I have a pair of Frye Paige boots which in every way represent the quality of all my other Frye boots but do not have a label sewn in.  The bottoms have an added rubber sole that covers part but not all of the Frye stamp.  The label that would have been inside under ones heel is gone.


They're fine IMO


----------



## shuze

Mssusan0508 said:


> Item: Christian Louboutin 150mm lady peep black
> Item number: 112304715283
> Seller: candacdavi9
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-150MM-LADY-PEEP-PLATFORM-BLACK-PATENT-HEELS-SZ-40-PAID-945-/112304715283?nma=true&si=gc8I3wtL9Ew9gzvZ%2F6EHzc2ejJU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> 
> Thanks


Please post on the Louboutin thread. Here's the link:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...louboutin-shoes.817623/page-744#post-31104731


----------



## ShoeLover808

Item: Manolo Blahnik BB Suede Size 35 (5) RE
Listing number: 152444697460
Seller: oneshortkwetcie
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/152444697460?
Comments:  Thank you ladies in Advance. I wanted a second opinion on these shoes. Please let me know.


----------



## audreylita

ShoeLover808 said:


> Item: Manolo Blahnik BB Suede Size 35 (5) RE
> Listing number: 152444697460
> Seller: oneshortkwetcie
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/152444697460?
> Comments:  Thank you ladies in Advance. I wanted a second opinion on these shoes. Please let me know.


Seller really needs to post more photos to make a good judgement call.  Likely OK but it's hard to be sure without better photos.


----------



## shopforbags

Hi could u pls authenticate:
Item: roger vivier flats
Item number 162399605660
Seller nicol_odcnut

There seems to be a split in the buckle which i only now see in shoe that's not two-tone, does it look real? TIA


----------



## audreylita

shopforbags said:


> Hi could u pls authenticate:
> Item: roger vivier flats
> Item number 162399605660
> Seller nicol_odcnut
> 
> There seems to be a split in the buckle which i only now see in shoe that's not two-tone, does it look real? TIA


In the future we need the hot link to the listing, I am providing it for the other authenticators on this thread.

I personally have never seen that split in the buckle and none of my gommettes have it so I am not comfortable commenting on authenticity.  Additionally this person has no history of selling high end goods and currently has three listings with very low starting prices.  I'll pass on authenticity and let one of the other authenticators comment.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/roger-vivier-shoes-/162399605660?hash=item25cfc5539c:g:UC4AAOSwWxNYp0~I


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> In the future we need the hot link to the listing, I am providing it for the other authenticators on this thread.
> 
> I personally have never seen that split in the buckle and none of my gommettes have it so I am not comfortable commenting on authenticity.  Additionally this person has no history of selling high end goods and currently has three listings with very low starting prices.  I'll pass on authenticity and let one of the other authenticators comment.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/roger-vivier-shoes-/162399605660?hash=item25cfc5539c:g:UC4AAOSwWxNYp0~I


I've never seen that buckle either and I agree with Audreylita.


----------



## shopforbags

audreylita said:


> In the future we need the hot link to the listing, I am providing it for the other authenticators on this thread.
> 
> I personally have never seen that split in the buckle and none of my gommettes have it so I am not comfortable commenting on authenticity.  Additionally this person has no history of selling high end goods and currently has three listings with very low starting prices.  I'll pass on authenticity and let one of the other authenticators comment.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/roger-vivier-shoes-/162399605660?hash=item25cfc5539c:g:UC4AAOSwWxNYp0~I


Thank you!


----------



## shopforbags

shuze said:


> I've never seen that buckle either and I agree with Audreylita.


Thank you!


----------



## ShoeLover808

audreylita said:


> Seller really needs to post more photos to make a good judgement call.  Likely OK but it's hard to be sure without better photos.





audreylita said:


> Seller really needs to post more photos to make a good judgement call.  Likely OK but it's hard to be sure without better photos.



I got a few more photos from the seller. Let me know.


----------



## audreylita

ShoeLover808 said:


> I got a few more photos from the seller. Let me know.
> View attachment 3619090
> View attachment 3619091
> View attachment 3619092
> View attachment 3619093


I'm unable to enlarge them.


----------



## tranhanhnguyen

audreylita said:


> Is there a link to the original listing?  These pictures are not detailed enough for me to comment on.


thank audreylita and shuze to check again. I just come home after holiday so that can take photos.
link I bought
http://www.videdressing.it/ballerine/manolo-blahnik/p-5805283.html
photo I took more


----------



## audreylita

I'm not comfortable making a judgement call on these shoes and will pass it along to the other authenticators.


----------



## shuze

tranhanhnguyen said:


> thank audreylita and shuze to check again. I just come home after holiday so that can take photos.
> link I bought
> http://www.videdressing.it/ballerine/manolo-blahnik/p-5805283.html
> photo I took more


Can you post one more picture for me? A really closeup picture that shows that area where the heel lining meets the side lining on the interior. I know Audreylita has passed on these. I don't know the pearl buckles but they look OK to me. See if you can get up a few more pictures. Also put the way the tip of the toe is wrapped to the sole.


----------



## tranhanhnguyen

shuze said:


> Can you post one more picture for me? A really closeup picture that shows that area where the heel lining meets the side lining on the interior. I know Audreylita has passed on these. I don't know the pearl buckles but they look OK to me. See if you can get up a few more pictures. Also put the way the tip of the toe is wrapped to the sole.


thank you shuze. however I do not understand clearly about "that area where the heel lining meets the side lining on the interior"  and "the way the tip of the toe is wrapped to the sole"
are these photos of area I marked as below?


----------



## shuze

tranhanhnguyen said:


> thank you shuze. however I do not understand clearly about "that area where the heel lining meets the side lining on the interior"  and "the way the tip of the toe is wrapped to the sole"
> are these photos of area I marked as below?
> 
> 
> No, sorry. What I need to see if the area INSIDE the shoe-you have to spread the back with your hand. It's the area where the lining at the back of the heel meets the side lining-all interior. The tip shot I need is from the top of the shoe-not the sole-try to get a picture where I can see the top and the sole. If not, I'm going to pass too. I need very detailed interior pictures. Where did you get these?


----------



## xprincesssamx

Hi

Sorry, I do not have an auction website to link to as I have already purchased these. But please could you help me authenticate these Jimmy Choos?

Thanks


----------



## shuze

xprincesssamx said:


> View attachment 3620161
> View attachment 3620160
> 
> View attachment 3620158
> View attachment 3620159
> 
> Hi
> 
> Sorry, I do not have an auction website to link to as I have already purchased these. But please could you help me authenticate these Jimmy Choos?
> 
> Thanks


Authentic IMO


----------



## Edinburghdon

Hi again,

So the shoes arrived today and I've taken some more photos, I've tried to take the photos mentioned before and hopefully they're detailed enough, if not I can take more though!

The seller was an eBay user called alexino_decor http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/alexino_decor?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2754

Not sure if the listing will work but it was: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182465334797

Are any of the below photos enough to tell if the shoes are genuine or not?


----------



## audreylita

Edinburghdon said:


> Hi again,
> 
> So the shoes arrived today and I've taken some more photos, I've tried to take the photos mentioned before and hopefully they're detailed enough, if not I can take more though!
> 
> The seller was an eBay user called alexino_decor http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/alexino_decor?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2754
> 
> Not sure if the listing will work but it was: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182465334797
> 
> Are any of the below photos enough to tell if the shoes are genuine or not?
> View attachment 3621166
> View attachment 3621167
> View attachment 3621168
> View attachment 3621169
> View attachment 3621170
> View attachment 3621171
> View attachment 3621172
> View attachment 3621173
> View attachment 3621174
> View attachment 3621175


Authentic IMO.


----------



## Edinburghdon

Fantastic, thank you very much for the help, I just hope they fit now! 

Edit: Although I may be talking myself into thinking that they're not genuine but I noticed there's stitching along the leather where the leather meets the suede in the photos on the Manolo Blahnik website https://www.manoloblahnik.com/gb/products/hangisi-70-11552912

There's no stitching there in the shoes I've got... that wouldn't mean they're fake would they?

I've also noticed the insole isn't quite flush, might just be me being paranoid though!


----------



## shuze

Edinburghdon said:


> Fantastic, thank you very much for the help, I just hope they fit now!
> 
> Edit: Although I may be talking myself into thinking that they're not genuine but I noticed there's stitching along the leather where the leather meets the suede in the photos on the Manolo Blahnik website https://www.manoloblahnik.com/gb/products/hangisi-70-11552912
> 
> There's no stitching there in the shoes I've got... that wouldn't mean they're fake would they?
> 
> I've also noticed the insole isn't quite flush, might just be me being paranoid though!
> View attachment 3621238


Audreylita (who owns that shoe in umpteen colors) already authenticated them and I also agree they're fine. Enjoy them.


----------



## Edinburghdon

Sorry I didn't mean to doubt anyone, just a little paranoid... they're a present for my fiancé so really wanted them to be right! Thanks again for all the help


----------



## shuze

Edinburghdon said:


> Sorry I didn't mean to doubt anyone, just a little paranoid... they're a present for my fiancé so really wanted them to be right! Thanks again for all the help


You're welcome!


----------



## audreylita

Edinburghdon said:


> Sorry I didn't mean to doubt anyone, just a little paranoid... they're a present for my fiancé so really wanted them to be right! Thanks again for all the help


I own about 15 pairs of hangisi and none of mine have stitching on that part of the shoe.  

We've been through this on this thread with another shoe called Nadira, I own one pair of this model and it is the only Manolo Blahnik shoe I've ever purchased that has this stitching that you see.  Some things in his manufacturing will vary from time to time.  This stitching, with or without it, is nothing to worry about.


----------



## Edinburghdon

Thanks to both you and shuze, my minds officially at rest!


----------



## vornado

Dear authenticators,can you help me to authenticate the hangisi ? Are they fake or an old version?  They have the silver insoles.

Many thanks!


----------



## audreylita

vornado said:


> Dear authenticators,can you help me to authenticate the hangisi ? Are they fake or an old version?  They have the silver insoles.
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621582
> View attachment 3621585
> View attachment 3621586
> View attachment 3621588
> View attachment 3621592
> View attachment 3621596
> View attachment 3621598


Please refer to the first post to see pictures needed for proper authentication.  There are a couple of things here that are not consistent with hangisi as I know them so more detailed photos would be appreciated.  Thank you.


----------



## vornado

audreylita said:


> Please refer to the first post to see pictures needed for proper authentication.  There are a couple of things here that are not consistent with hangisi as I know them so more detailed photos would be appreciated.  Thank you.



Hello Audreylita,  I took more pictures.the buckles and the insole are wired , at first I thought it could be a very old version..but now I have a bad feeling.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3621906
View attachment 3621908
View attachment 3621909
View attachment 3621911
View attachment 3621912
View attachment 3621914
View attachment 3621915


----------



## shuze

vornado said:


> Hello Audreylita,  I took more pictures.the buckles and the insole are wired , at first I thought it could be a very old version..but now I have a bad feeling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621906
> View attachment 3621908
> View attachment 3621909
> View attachment 3621911
> View attachment 3621912
> View attachment 3621914
> View attachment 3621915


I can't open your links so assuming Audreylita can't either.


----------



## warriorwoman

*Can anyone authenticate  these boots?*

*STUART WEITZMAN*
'Schizo' stretch boots

Farfetch ID: 11553049
Quantity: 1
Size: 36.5 IT

Purchased from Farfetch but sold by Chuckies New York.

They arrived in a SW box, but the box is very beat up. The shoes look brand new, but have an odd odor - I am not sure if they are chemically smelling or mildewy. I left them out of the box for a couple of days and most of the smell has dissipated. 

My concerns are they are either fake or were subject to something such as water damage. Here are the pics - I hope I did this correctly! Thanks in advance.


----------



## vornado

shuze said:


> I can't open your links so assuming Audreylita can't either.


I uploaded them again, TIA!


----------



## shuze

vornado said:


> I uploaded them again, TIA!
> 
> View attachment 3622370
> View attachment 3622371
> View attachment 3622372
> View attachment 3622373
> View attachment 3622374
> View attachment 3622375
> View attachment 3622376


We really need to wait for Audreylita on these-she's such an MB expert and really expert on your specific shoe. I'm just wondering if AL knows when the first Hangisi came out and what the sole stamping was like. 


vornado said:


> I uploaded them again, TIA!
> 
> View attachment 3622370
> View attachment 3622371
> View attachment 3622372
> View attachment 3622373
> View attachment 3622374
> View attachment 3622375
> View attachment 3622376


Hopefully Audreylita will chime in as she owns them and I don't but even though stamping is not current there is no question in my mind that your shoes are Italian and I wonder if they're a first generation of that shoe. Come on you gals who own early ones-can one you post the stamping?


----------



## shuze

warriorwoman said:


> *Can anyone authenticate  these boots?*
> 
> *STUART WEITZMAN*
> 'Schizo' stretch boots
> 
> Farfetch ID: 11553049
> Quantity: 1
> Size: 36.5 IT
> 
> Purchased from Farfetch but sold by Chuckies New York.
> 
> They arrived in a SW box, but the box is very beat up. The shoes look brand new, but have an odd odor - I am not sure if they are chemically smelling or mildewy. I left them out of the box for a couple of days and most of the smell has dissipated.
> 
> My concerns are they are either fake or were subject to something such as water damage. Here are the pics - I hope I did this correctly! Thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 3622338
> View attachment 3622339
> View attachment 3622340
> View attachment 3622341
> View attachment 3622342
> View attachment 3622343
> View attachment 3622344



Your boots are genuine IMO. (I think I should always say IMO). I have thoughts about your other questions as well but you need to start a new thread or find one to continue and send me a link. Leather Deterioration, Mildew, something and I'll post my thoughts there over the weekend if you do it. That conversation is not appropriate (IMO) for an authentication thread but certainly a valid topic for discussion.


----------



## audreylita

Doing a little more research on the blue hangisi.


----------



## YoshiMize

smashinstyle said:


> Hi! I hope someone can help me out with this - I want to be sure these shoes are auth as these would be my wedding shoes!
> 
> Item: New Genuine Manolo Blahnik Hangisi Royal Blue Satin 70 CLC Heels Pump Shoes
> Listing number:
> 122335156131
> Seller: bestpricenet2016-0
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Genuine...hash=item1c7bbe57a3:m:m9GQsXYF1TcOIeTnub83BEg



Where you able to. find out if these are fake?


----------



## vornado

audreylita said:


> Doing a little more research on the blue hangisi.



Thanks Audreylita! I have one older mb bb, the vero Cuoio sign is at the same place, but doesn't have the lavorazione artigiana .


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> Doing a little more research on the blue hangisi.


Please report back what you find but that stamping looks older to me than 2008 which is when the film came out. I don't know whether Blahnik ever used that stamping (the "artisan made " in Italian) but I also don't know that he didn't but if he did Audreylita will most likely have one but that's just something that's hard for me to imagine on a fake but I also haven't seen it used since the 90s so all please dig through Hangisi's and report. Thanks.


----------



## audreylita

vornado said:


> Dear authenticators,can you help me to authenticate the hangisi ? Are they fake or an old version?  They have the silver insoles.
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621582
> View attachment 3621585
> View attachment 3621586
> View attachment 3621588
> View attachment 3621592
> View attachment 3621596
> View attachment 3621598


Could you post a photo of the rear innersole area where the suede meets the silver leather, plus the stitching line along the top of the shoe both inside and out. Thank you.


----------



## vornado

audreylita said:


> Could you post a photo of the rear innersole area where the suede meets the silver leather, plus the stitching line along the top of the shoe both inside and out. Thank you.



Thanks audreylita,  I uploaded more pictures, hope they are clear


----------



## shuze

Agree that I'd like to see that too and am definitely leaving these to Audreylita or others as i feel that I should not be authenticating something I've never seen but i also have to state that I haven't "followed"  all stamping on Blahnik which I know has varied over the years and that multiple factories have been used. Those pumps appear to me to be Italian construction and, as I said to Audreylita, no one in Italy is knocking Blahnik using the same quality of materials. There would be no profit and the Italians would totally go after the person. Not authenticating here but PERSONALLY feel that they are an early version of the shoe and could well be made in a factory that Blahnik chose not to continue with for one reason or another. Can't wait to read what others post.


----------



## shuze

shuze said:


> Agree that I'd like to see that too and am definitely leaving these to Audreylita or others as i feel that I should not be authenticating something I've never seen but i also have to state that I haven't "followed"  all stamping on Blahnik which I know has varied over the years and that multiple factories have been used. Those pumps appear to me to be Italian construction and, as I said to Audreylita, no one in Italy is knocking Blahnik using the same quality of materials. There would be no profit and the Italians would totally go after the person. Not authenticating here but PERSONALLY feel that they are an early version of the shoe and could well be made in a factory that Blahnik chose not to continue with for one reason or another. Can't wait to read what others post.



Just saw those new pictures. I still think they look as they should other than that more traditional Italian stamping which in my experience was only used in small boutique high end factories. Let's see what Audreylita or others find out.


----------



## audreylita

vornado said:


> Thanks audreylita,  I uploaded more pictures, hope they are clear
> View attachment 3623407
> View attachment 3623408
> View attachment 3623409
> View attachment 3623410


Thank you.  Everything there looks good.  Enjoy!


----------



## YoshiMize

Hello authenticators, would you be able to help me to authenticate these blue hangisi ?


----------



## vornado

audreylita said:


> Thank you.  Everything there looks good.  Enjoy!



Thank you Audreylita, so happy to know that and learn from this thread!


----------



## vornado

shuze said:


> Agree that I'd like to see that too and am definitely leaving these to Audreylita or others as i feel that I should not be authenticating something I've never seen but i also have to state that I haven't "followed"  all stamping on Blahnik which I know has varied over the years and that multiple factories have been used. Those pumps appear to me to be Italian construction and, as I said to Audreylita, no one in Italy is knocking Blahnik using the same quality of materials. There would be no profit and the Italians would totally go after the person. Not authenticating here but PERSONALLY feel that they are an early version of the shoe and could well be made in a factory that Blahnik chose not to continue with for one reason or another. Can't wait to read what others post.



Thank you Shuze, I have learned lots from you and AL, thanks a lot!


----------



## shuze

vornado said:


> Thank you Shuze, I have learned lots from you and AL, thanks a lot!



Your pictures were great and I knew they were Italian and salon and had to be genuine but knowing that Audreylita owns them I really wanted her to confirm that specific stamping. Enjoy!


----------



## hydrosol

Hello I bought the BV flats for myself and the tods loafer for my mom. Can u authenticate them for me? Many thanks!
BV flats:


----------



## hydrosol

Tod'/ loafer thx!!


----------



## shuze

hydrosol said:


> Tod'/ loafer thx!!


Both authentic IMO


----------



## hydrosol

shuze said:


> Both authentic IMO


Thank you Shuze!


----------



## audreylita

YoshiMize said:


> Hello authenticators, would you be able to help me to authenticate these blue hangisi ?


These look good although there really aren't all the necessary pictures for authentication.  We request a link to the original listing plus details that you can read in the first post of this thread.  Thanks.


----------



## audreylita

Please we request all details spelled out in the first post of this thread.  This makes authentication easier for everyone instead of having to go back and forth requesting more pictures.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## tranhanhnguyen

hi shuze and audreylita. I just have a hangisi shoes need to authenticate.
Thank for your help
seller: SEHER
Link:
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...oth-ballet-flats-manolo-blahnik-3614988.shtml


----------



## shuze

tranhanhnguyen said:


> hi shuze and audreylita. I just have a hangisi shoes need to authenticate.
> Thank for your help
> seller: SEHER
> Link:
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...oth-ballet-flats-manolo-blahnik-3614988.shtml


They're fine.


----------



## Sparksw10

Hi! Need help please with authenticating these Valentino Rockstud flats! Thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## Sparksw10

shuze said:


> They're fine.


Hi! Do we still use this thread to authenticate shoes? I just noticed it hasnt been used in a long time!


----------



## BeenBurned

Sparksw10 said:


> Hi! Do we still use this thread to authenticate shoes? I just noticed it hasnt been used in a long time!


What do you mean? @shuze authenticated a pair of shoes 5 hours ago! 

It's used almost daily.


----------



## shuze

Sparksw10 said:


> Hi! Need help please with authenticating these Valentino Rockstud flats! Thank you so much in advance!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3627155
> View attachment 3627156
> View attachment 3627157
> View attachment 3627158
> View attachment 3627159
> View attachment 3627160
> View attachment 3627161
> View attachment 3627162


I was about to ask that you post on the Valentino shoe authentication thread but I see that you already did. All footwear authentication questions are to be posted here except for Valentino and Louboutin since they have their own threads and yes, this thread is still active!


----------



## tranhanhnguyen

shuze said:


> They're fine.


thank you shuze
I am really confused because the letter " MANOLO BLAHNIK" is horizontal line instead of longitudinal. But this maybe a old version.
Many thanks for your support!


----------



## shuze

tranhanhnguyen said:


> thank you shuze
> I am really confused because the letter " MANOLO BLAHNIK" is horizontal line instead of longitudinal. But this maybe a old version.
> Many thanks for your support!


Not sure what you mean. Are you talking about the sole stamping? The newer stamping is horizontal and some factories are still gluing the interior lining and some are stitching it. These are made in multiple factories. I believe there are 5.


----------



## audreylita

tranhanhnguyen said:


> thank you shuze
> I am really confused because the letter " MANOLO BLAHNIK" is horizontal line instead of longitudinal. But this maybe a old version.
> Many thanks for your support!


I have 6 pair of hangisi flats.  Three have horizontal logos and three are longitudinal, all were purchased at the Manolo Blahnik flagship in Manhattan.  The three newest pair are horizontal.   And the same color hangisi's in heels that I purchased at the same time are vertical.


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> I have 6 pair of hangisi flats.  Three have horizontal logos and three are longitudinal, all were purchased at the Manolo Blahnik flagship in Manhattan.  The three newest pair are horizontal.   And the same color hangisi's in heels that I purchased at the same time are vertical.


Authentication can be an issue when a brand uses multiple factories as each factory has its "own hand" and there will be variances from factory to factory. Even on the websites of the luxury majors, some Hangisi are stitched on the lining and some are glued. I've always said that production specs do not change in the middle of production and all product will be made the same way, but that doesn't hold true for companies that use multiple factories.


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> I have 6 pair of hangisi flats.  Three have horizontal logos and three are longitudinal, all were purchased at the Manolo Blahnik flagship in Manhattan.  The three newest pair are horizontal.   And the same color hangisi's in heels that I purchased at the same time are vertical.


Thanks Audreylita.


----------



## Sparksw10

BeenBurned said:


> What do you mean? @shuze authenticated a pair of shoes 5 hours ago!
> 
> It's used almost daily.



What I mean is exactly what I asked, clearly. My app doesnt update correctly so when I view this threat it told me it hasnt been used since 2015.  However, thanks for the sarcastic reply and insinuating I'm unintelligent. 

The shoes have been authenticated so thanks for the help! Much appreciated [emoji4]


----------



## Sparksw10

shuze said:


> I was about to ask that you post on the Valentino shoe authentication thread but I see that you already did. All footwear authentication questions are to be posted here except for Valentino and Louboutin since they have their own threads and yes, this thread is still active!



Thanks so much! I see the my inquiry was updated with a response! Appreciate the help!


----------



## BeenBurned

Sparksw10 said:


> What I mean is exactly what I asked, clearly. My app doesnt update correctly so when I view this threat it told me it hasnt been used since 2015.  However, thanks for the sarcastic reply and insinuating I'm unintelligent.
> 
> The shoes have been authenticated so thanks for the help! Much appreciated [emoji4]


There was absolutely no sarcasm and no insinuation at all! I was totally serious because the thread has been quite active and didn't understand what you were talking about.


----------



## shuze

BeenBurned said:


> There was absolutely no sarcasm and no insinuation at all! I was totally serious because the thread has been quite active and didn't understand what you were talking about.


Completely agree. I didn't understand that post either but guessed there was something wrong with the way Sparksw10 was loading/accessing this thread but knew that BeenBurned was just trying to point out that the thread was alive and active. Anyway, welcome Sparksw10!


----------



## Ina_loves_bags

BeenBurned said:


> First, I'll offer a lame apology for my late response to this discussion. For some (frustrating) reason, my notifications that threads have been updated stop coming and I was naive enough to think I'd get an email if there were posts on this thread. (I'd missed about 9 pages and over a month of posts!)
> 
> So my Johnny-come-lately comment probably shouldn't even be made but I still feel that I have to make it.
> 
> I've posted (as an authenticator and as a "helper") on various blogs, forums, ebay boards for over 10 years and I've seen dozens (probably more accurately, hundreds) of cases where buyers and sellers have wrongly accused the other party of various wrongdoings.
> 
> But I don't think I've ever seen a case where both sides were so gracious and understanding, even before the final outcome was realized. I am so impressed with you, @Ina_loves_bags as well as the seller, patent_pearls. You never accused the seller of being a scammer and the seller, although insistent on the authenticity of the shoes never accused or implied that you were a scammer.
> 
> This whole process, including @shuze and @audreylita 's research was one of the classiest I've ever seen.



Wow ! It has been a while since I last logged in ! I've been missing in action. Thank you for the compliment , I think we all worked as a team to try to get this authenticity issue resolved and it ended up being great ! A lot of work from the ladies here on PF , I am really thankful to all . When situations like these arise , i thread lightly because I know the importance of being a seller with good reputation and my intention was to solve the situation the best possible way without any confrontation or allegations. I believe is  the right way


----------



## tranhanhnguyen

thank shuze and audreylita for giving a lot of your  knowledge


----------



## Victoria Zhu

Dear Authenticators, I got a pair of Manolo Hangisi from a multi-designer shoe sample sale in NYC. Wondering whether you could help me authenticate these shoes. Appreciate your help in advance.
Name: Manolo Blahnik Hangisi Crystal-Buckle Satin Flat, Pink Floral






View attachment 3629204
View attachment 3629205
View attachment 3629206
View attachment 3629207


----------



## audreylita

Victoria Zhu said:


> Dear Authenticators, I got a pair of Manolo Hangisi from a multi-designer shoe sample sale in NYC. Wondering whether you could help me authenticate these shoes. Appreciate your help in advance.
> Name: Manolo Blahnik Hangisi Crystal-Buckle Satin Flat, Pink Floral
> View attachment 3629210
> View attachment 3629211
> View attachment 3629212
> View attachment 3629213
> View attachment 3629214
> 
> View attachment 3629204
> View attachment 3629205
> View attachment 3629206
> View attachment 3629207


Authentic and gorgeous.  Enjoy!


----------



## Victoria Zhu

audreylita said:


> Authentic and gorgeous.  Enjoy!


Thank you so much audreylita. Really love my new purchase  Have a nice weekend.


----------



## audreylita

Victoria Zhu said:


> Thank you so much audreylita. Really love my new purchase  Have a nice weekend.


I have a pair similar to yours in a floral with a white background, colors are more on the pale side.   I love his print shoes!


----------



## Victoria Zhu

audreylita said:


> I have a pair similar to yours in a floral with a white background, colors are more on the pale side.   I love his print shoes!


Me too! These prints are so classy and elegant.


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Listing number: 172568470930 
Seller: alwaysauthentic202
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172568470930?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Extra pictures:
https://www.yogile.com/glwyzq14#21t

Comments: Hi, Just purchased these from ebay and having serious doubts =( Both shoes have a diffrent alphabet serial number, one  shoe fits tigther and small than the other,font color and the "c" is slightly larger in width than the other. any help is appreciated. thank you so much in advance for your help!


----------



## shuze

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Listing number: 172568470930
> Seller: alwaysauthentic202
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172568470930?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Extra pictures:
> https://www.yogile.com/glwyzq14#21t
> 
> Comments: Hi, Just purchased these from ebay and having serious doubts =( Both shoes have a diffrent alphabet serial number, one  shoe fits tigther and small than the other,font color and the "c" is slightly larger in width than the other. any help is appreciated. thank you so much in advance for your help!


I'll leave these to others as I try to avoid espadrilles, athletics and molded footwear unless I can see obvious issues. Sorry. Unmatched serial numbers can absolutely happen-especially in an espadrille factory as they can be matching up pairs after production.


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Hi,

Thank you so much for your help! I was just a bit worried as I have searched for these exact pair from other sellers and can't find the mix match =( But thank you so much for taking the time out to help. Hopefully someone can way in as well. Thanks again =)


----------



## shuze

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you so much for your help! I was just a bit worried as I have searched for these exact pair from other sellers and can't find the mix match =( But thank you so much for taking the time out to help. Hopefully someone can way in as well. Thanks again =)


That's one reason that i want to leave them to others as I know it has happened in other lines from Spanish production but I don't know if it has ever happened in Chanel. Chanel espadrilles have a definite left and right but traditional espadrilles do not and were not made in  pairs but just paired up after the fact. On the other hand we all know of people who have tried on multiple pairs of the same shoe at retail to find the perfect fit and the matched pairs do not always get put back in the same box resulting in mismatched serial numbers even though the shoe is the same shoe. Anyway, just my thoughts and hopefully others will post.


----------



## melroseco2000

Hello authenticators...please tell me what you think about these shoes.  Are they authentic?

Item Name:  Saint Laurent Tribute Sandal
Link:  https://www.poshmark.com/listings/56cf5eb63c6f9f9eba007ad4
Seller:   Kourtnimarkle
Comments: none for now


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Thank you so much. No worries. I really appreciate your input and your conclusion did make sense. I went ahead and contacted other memebers on here via dm with the same pair and they have concluded that one shoe is authentic and the other isn't possibly a switch hense the one gold serial number and the one silver one but thank you so much for your help! =(


----------



## melroseco2000

Hello authenticators...please tell me what you think about these shoes. Are these authentic?

Listing ID: 272581569652
Item Name: AUTHENTIC YSL LAURENT TRIBUTE T-STRAP BEIGE PATENT LEATHER SANDALS SIZE 37.5
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272581569652?ul_noapp=true
Seller: gevoannann 
Comments: none for now


eBay auction


----------



## shuze

melroseco2000 said:


> Hello authenticators...please tell me what you think about these shoes. Are these authentic?
> 
> Listing ID: 272581569652
> Item Name: AUTHENTIC YSL LAURENT TRIBUTE T-STRAP BEIGE PATENT LEATHER SANDALS SIZE 37.5
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272581569652?ul_noapp=true
> Seller: gevoannann
> Comments: none for now
> 
> 
> eBay auction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3633681
> View attachment 3633682
> View attachment 3633683
> View attachment 3633684
> View attachment 3633685
> View attachment 3633686
> View attachment 3633687


Both pair are authentic IMO but do note that this second pair appear to show a lot of black transfer which cannot be removed on a shoe being sold as new.


----------



## melroseco2000

Thank you so very much!  I appreciate your keen eye to the details.


----------



## melroseco2000

Hello.... Will you please tell me what you think about this pair of Saint Laurent Tribute sandals?

Poshmark Item: Saint Laurent Paris
Seller:  71elvira
Link:  http://******/1TIR3oc
Notes:  There's a scuff on the right front sandal.  Is this something that can be repaired?  These don't appear to be patent leather.

I really love this sandal in tan/nude and especially the 75 heel.  Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## shuze

melroseco2000 said:


> View attachment 3634779
> View attachment 3634780
> View attachment 3634781
> View attachment 3634782
> View attachment 3634779
> View attachment 3634780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello.... Will you please tell me what you think about this pair of Saint Laurent Tribute sandals?
> 
> Poshmark Item: Saint Laurent Paris
> Seller:  71elvira
> Link:  http://******/1TIR3oc
> Notes:  There's a scuff on the right front sandal.  Is this something that can be repaired?  These don't appear to be patent leather.
> 
> I really love this sandal in tan/nude and especially the 75 heel.  Thank you in advance for your help!



They are authentic IMO but few can authenticate off pictures like that which I realize is the seller, not you. I can see enough of construction in the picture of the scuff to authenticate them but for the future ALL need to really review the pictures needed on the first page of this thread and make sure that there are detailed pictures (like the one of the scuff) that show the actual leather and the lining and request them from the seller if they're not there. I can't even see the sole stamp. And, unrelated boxes just confuse the issue and are useless. Even actual packaging should never be used for authentication. Please just show us the shoe. None of you want us guessing, right? 

As far as the scuff goes, that's also not a question for an authentication thread but as I told someone else on another thread, if you post your question (can scuffs and cuts on shoes be repaired, etc.) on a new thread and send me the link I'll be happy to answer. Short answer is that the scuffs/cuts can be greatly visually reduced but not eliminated.


----------



## melroseco2000

shuze said:


> They are authentic IMO but few can authenticate off pictures like that which I realize is the seller, not you. I can see enough of construction in the picture of the scuff to authenticate them but for the future ALL need to really review the pictures needed on the first page of this thread and make sure that there are detailed pictures (like the one of the scuff) that show the actual leather and the lining and request them from the seller if they're not there. I can't even see the sole stamp. And, unrelated boxes just confuse the issue and are useless. Even actual packaging should never be used for authentication. Please just show us the shoe. None of you want us guessing, right?
> 
> As far as the scuff goes, that's also not a question for an authentication thread but as I told someone else on another thread, if you post your question (can scuffs and cuts on shoes be repaired, etc.) on a new thread and send me the link I'll be happy to answer. Short answer is that the scuffs/cuts can be greatly visually reduced but not eliminated.



Thank you so much and I agree and understand.  I am new to Poshmark and find it more challenging to deal with sellers than eBay.

Warm regards


----------



## Metall

Hi authenticators! I just bought a pair of manolo blahnik hangisi royal blue pumps from ebay which I am having some serious doubts about....i even went to saks and there are things that look right but others that have me scratching my head...please let me know! Thank you in advance!!!

Edited: Just to add more info on my feelings about these... the toe is what's really throwing me off since I am very particular about the way a pointy toed shoe comes to the point [pun totally intended ].... when I  first tried these on in store the toe immediately made me cringe esp with the 4 figure price tag...But these just resonate differently with me, the feels and look of the point are completely different for me....am I crazy?!?!


----------



## audreylita

Metall said:


> View attachment 3640663
> View attachment 3640663
> View attachment 3640664
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi authenticators! I just bought a pair of manolo blahnik hangisi royal blue pumps from ebay which I am having some serious doubts about....i even went to saks and there are things that look right but others that have me scratching my head...please let me know! Thank you in advance!!!
> 
> Edited: Just to add more info on my feelings about these... the toe is what's really throwing me off since I am very particular about the way a pointy toed shoe comes to the point [pun totally intended ].... when I  first tried these on in store the toe immediately made me cringe esp with the 4 figure price tag...But these just resonate differently with me, the feels and look of the point are completely different for me....am I crazy?!?!


Can you please post a link to the auction?   These pics look good but I would like to see the listing which is necessary for us to authenticate.  Thank you.


----------



## Metall

audreylita said:


> Can you please post a link to the auction?   These pics look good but I would like to see the listing which is necessary for us to authenticate.  Thank you.




Oooops!  Here it is.... http://www.ebay.com/itm/172571184569


----------



## audreylita

Metall said:


> Oooops!  Here it is.... http://www.ebay.com/itm/172571184569


Not sure what your concern is, they look fine to me.


----------



## melroseco2000

shuze said:


> They are authentic IMO but few can authenticate off pictures like that which I realize is the seller, not you. I can see enough of construction in the picture of the scuff to authenticate them but for the future ALL need to really review the pictures needed on the first page of this thread and make sure that there are detailed pictures (like the one of the scuff) that show the actual leather and the lining and request them from the seller if they're not there. I can't even see the sole stamp. And, unrelated boxes just confuse the issue and are useless. Even actual packaging should never be used for authentication. Please just show us the shoe. None of you want us guessing, right?
> 
> As far as the scuff goes, that's also not a question for an authentication thread but as I told someone else on another thread, if you post your question (can scuffs and cuts on shoes be repaired, etc.) on a new thread and send me the link I'll be happy to answer. Short answer is that the scuffs/cuts can be greatly visually reduced but not eliminated.



Hello... I got the shoes in 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3641198









	

		
			
		

		
	
and took the necessary photos.  Please tell me what you think.  Thank you so much. [emoji4]


----------



## Metall

jsales0 said:


> They look fine to me. Did you call Saks to confirm that they carried that color?



The tip of the shoe looks wrong....i took some pictures in store where the tip looks more bulbous....maybe this is just the newer look...or does it flatten out with wear?


----------



## Metall

audreylita said:


> Not sure what your concern is, they look fine to me.



The tip of the shoe looks wrong.... in store where the tip looks much more bulbous....maybe this is just the newer look...or does it flatten out with wear?

The pic below was taken at saks..if you look at the front it just looks wider and taller....more bulbous 
	

		
			
		

		
	





I actually like the way mine looks tbh...but I think that the shoes in store just threw me for a loop...mine are below...looking past the weird glue (hoping this is just a lazy fix and not a bad sign) the tip it looks a bit flatter and more narrow on one shoe


----------



## shuze

Metall said:


> The tip of the shoe looks wrong.... in store where the tip looks much more bulbous....maybe this is just the newer look...or does it flatten out with wear?
> 
> The pic below was taken at saks..if you look at the front it just looks wider and taller....more bulbous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3641453
> View attachment 3641455
> 
> 
> I actually like the way mine looks tbh...but I think that the shoes in store just threw me for a loop...mine are below...looking past the weird glue (hoping this is just a lazy fix and not a bad sign) the tip it looks a bit flatter and more narrow on one shoe
> View attachment 3641460
> View attachment 3641461





melroseco2000 said:


> Hello... I got the shoes in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3641198
> View attachment 3641184
> View attachment 3641185
> View attachment 3641186
> View attachment 3641187
> View attachment 3641188
> View attachment 3641189
> View attachment 3641191
> View attachment 3641193
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and took the necessary photos.  Please tell me what you think.  Thank you so much. [emoji4]



Enjoy and wear your authentic YSL Tribs in good health!


----------



## shuze

Apologies-I have no idea why the Hangisi pumps posted on my YSL response.


----------



## shuze

Metall said:


> The tip of the shoe looks wrong.... in store where the tip looks much more bulbous....maybe this is just the newer look...or does it flatten out with wear?
> 
> The pic below was taken at saks..if you look at the front it just looks wider and taller....more bulbous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3641453
> View attachment 3641455
> 
> 
> I actually like the way mine looks tbh...but I think that the shoes in store just threw me for a loop...mine are below...looking past the weird glue (hoping this is just a lazy fix and not a bad sign) the tip it looks a bit flatter and more narrow on one shoe
> View attachment 3641460
> View attachment 3641461



I know Audreylita has authenticated these but given that the OP is still expressing concerns I do want to add that all have to take into consideration that we're talking about the probably hottest ongoing shoe of a luxury designer that's being made in multiple factories by multiple people each of whom have their own "hand". Blahnik makes a ton of Hangisi pumps on multiple heel heights. I don't know his lasts but Audreylita can confirm if yours were made on more than one last in that heel height. If so, that alone would account for visual differences. If not, by definition of handmade,  there have to be variances. I have no explanation for the glue-it should not show like that but I also believe that again, some hands are better than others and if shoes were labeled "made on Monday or made on Friday", I know I'd go for "Tues, Wed. and Thursday" but it doesn't work that way. No one will see those minor details when you're wearing them. Just enjoy them and apologies for the "chatter" but I think it was called for here.


----------



## melroseco2000

shuze said:


> Enjoy and wear your authentic YSL Tribs in good health!


Excellent! Your expertise is very much appreciated!


----------



## Metall

shuze said:


> I know Audreylita has authenticated these but given that the OP is still expressing concerns I do want to add that all have to take into consideration that we're talking about the probably hottest ongoing shoe of a luxury designer that's being made in multiple factories by multiple people each of whom have their own "hand". Blahnik makes a ton of Hangisi pumps on multiple heel heights. I don't know his lasts but Audreylita can confirm if yours were made on more than one last in that heel height. If so, that alone would account for visual differences. If not, by definition of handmade,  there have to be variances. I have no explanation for the glue-it should not show like that but I also believe that again, some hands are better than others and if shoes were labeled "made on Monday or made on Friday", I know I'd go for "Tues, Wed. and Thursday" but it doesn't work that way. No one will see those minor details when you're wearing them. Just enjoy them and apologies for the "chatter" but I think it was called for here.



Shuze,

Maybe I misread audreylitas question/comment...after my original posting, she  asked me for the link, which I posted last night. This morning she stated that she wasn't sure what my concern was. My previous post was just pointing out the things that caused me to be concerned. It is very possible that i was remiss when I read her reply as a question instead of a comment.

I'm not sure what you mean by chatter, and I do understand your point about different hands recreating a shoe which may look slightly dissimilar to the original. However, it looked too far outside the standard deviation which is why I responded to audreylitas for further guidance.

Again, this could just be a misread on my part, and I apologize if it's been flooding your inbox.

Edit: p.s. what is a last?


----------



## shuze

No flood LOL-"chatter" just meant that in general tPF would rather we say "authentic" or "counterfeit" and not really talk about much more but I thought you might want a bit more info until Audreylita checks in.


----------



## audreylita

Metall said:


> The tip of the shoe looks wrong.... in store where the tip looks much more bulbous....maybe this is just the newer look...or does it flatten out with wear?
> 
> The pic below was taken at saks..if you look at the front it just looks wider and taller....more bulbous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3641453
> View attachment 3641455
> 
> 
> I actually like the way mine looks tbh...but I think that the shoes in store just threw me for a loop...mine are below...looking past the weird glue (hoping this is just a lazy fix and not a bad sign) the tip it looks a bit flatter and more narrow on one shoe
> View attachment 3641460
> View attachment 3641461


Yes the toes of these shoes can differ, I own many hangisi and some are tighter at the toe.  The original generation were much narrower and the newer are wider and rounder, in fact I just received a pair of black and white striped flats with yellow sequins in my size and it was way too tight and does not fit like any of my other flats.  The toes have been slightly different shapes, this shoe has been around for awhile and it has changed a bit.

Also I don't know where you mentioned something about glue, I see shuze made mention of it?  Yes sometimes there can be a rough edge, believe me I've had more snags in stockings than I can count, the boutique takes a nail file and very gently files off the rough edge.  Do it carefully if you must.


----------



## Metall

shuze said:


> No flood LOL-"chatter" just meant that in general tPF would rather we say "authentic" or "counterfeit" and not really talk about much more but I thought you might want a bit more info until Audreylita checks in.



Gotcha...generally on the cl authenticate I would move further concerns to pm...just to deter lurkers....i really honestly thought audreylitas was asking me that question......but I'll keep to the cl rules from now on....


----------



## Metall

audreylita said:


> Yes the toes of these shoes can differ, I own many hangisi and some are tighter at the toe.  The original generation were much narrower and the newer are wider and rounder, in fact I just received a pair of black and white striped flats with yellow sequins in my size and it was way too tight and does not fit like any of my other flats.  The toes have been slightly different shapes, this shoe has been around for awhile and it has changed a bit.
> 
> Also I don't know where you mentioned something about glue, I see shuze made mention of it?  Yes sometimes there can be a rough edge, believe me I've had more snags in stockings than I can count, the boutique takes a nail file and very gently files off the rough edge.  Do it carefully if you must.



Thanks audreylitas! Good to know...maybe I should have inquired about year...

As for the glue, in the close up photos of the toe...there is a huge funny layer of glue...which looks like the sole came slightly up but instead of properly fixing it at the cobbler someone just slapped some elmers on it....i generally didn't specifically point it out in a ask post. I like to keep the ask simple and see what authenticators spot so I don't give away things to lurkers


----------



## audreylita

Metall said:


> Thanks audreylitas! Good to know...maybe I should have inquired about year...
> 
> As for the glue, in the close up photos of the toe...there is a huge funny layer of glue...which looks like the sole came slightly up but instead of properly fixing it at the cobbler someone just slapped some elmers on it....i generally didn't specifically point it out in a ask post. I like to keep the ask simple and see what authenticators spot so I don't give away things to lurkers



I've been buying Manolo's shoes since the 80's and honestly if anyone asked me what year a shoe was made that I own I would be hard pressed to tell you.  You can pretty much figure the first generation of the hangisi was when the first Sex And The City movie came out in 2008 so the shoe has been in production for almost 10 years. 

His Carolyne shoe has been around for as long as I can remember and I've owned more toe, vamp and heel changes of this shoe than I can count.  The only shoe I can tell you precisely when it came out is the Audi shoe because it's my namesake.  That was fall 2012 and it was subsequently reordered by Barneys New York in 2013 in a different fabric and then also in a lower heel.  So changes can exist with specific shoes.  (it's actually my avatar).


----------



## shuze

Metall said:


> Shuze,
> 
> Maybe I misread audreylitas question/comment...after my original posting, she  asked me for the link, which I posted last night. This morning she stated that she wasn't sure what my concern was. My previous post was just pointing out the things that caused me to be concerned. It is very possible that i was remiss when I read her reply as a question instead of a comment.
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by chatter, and I do understand your point about different hands recreating a shoe which may look slightly dissimilar to the original. However, it looked too far outside the standard deviation which is why I responded to audreylitas for further guidance.
> 
> Again, this could just be a misread on my part, and I apologize if it's been flooding your inbox.
> 
> Edit: p.s. what is a last?


 A last is the form that determines the shape of the shoe.


----------



## tranhanhnguyen

hi shuze and Audreylita. can you help me to authenticate this chanel falt ?
many thanks
item: CHANEL FLAT
Link: 
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...l/black-cloth-ballerines-chanel-2892434.shtml


----------



## shuze

tranhanhnguyen said:


> hi shuze and Audreylita. can you help me to authenticate this chanel falt ?
> many thanks
> item: CHANEL FLAT
> Link:
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...l/black-cloth-ballerines-chanel-2892434.shtml


Authentic IMO


----------



## celebutantes

I impulse bought a pair of beat up Vivienne Westwood boots that I was kind of skeptical about, and now that I have them in hand my doubts have not been reassured. My assumption is that they're Seditionaries boots, presumably men's, if that makes a difference, but the seller didn't actually list a style name.
Original listing here
My own, better lit photos:

















Some more close ups here
So 1. I don't know enough about Westwood to know if boots in this colorway were ever produced - with black leather trim instead of brown leather trim and 2. Know that some Westwood (Accessories label) is made in Italy and some is made in England, but don't know if this style of boot was ever made in Italy. Hoping for a more qualified opinion in case I do need to start a paypal dispute. (Alternatively: does anyone know where in NYC I could get these checked out? The Vivienne Westwood store doesn't authenticate, or at least they don't yet, according to the salesperson.)
TIA


----------



## shuze

No clue on any other info about the boots but can tell you with certainty that they are authentic.


----------



## tranhanhnguyen

thank shuze for your idea about chanel flat.
2 weeks ago I give a manolo hangisi flat and ask your help to authenticate. however, I do not have enough photo to check. can you help me again. I have enough photos now


----------



## audreylita

tranhanhnguyen said:


> thank shuze for your idea about chanel flat.
> 2 weeks ago I give a manolo hangisi flat and ask your help to authenticate. however, I do not have enough photo to check. can you help me again. I have enough photos now


Authentic IMO.


----------



## tranhanhnguyen

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO.


thank audreylita. one more question to understand about manolo hangisi.
I see the area as images below. Sometime the suede stitch the lining. sometime the suede paste on the lining. 
in the second position, the suede is on over the lining or the lining is on over the suede.
many thanks


----------



## nellynoonoonoo

Hello there, I was wondering if anyone would be kind enough to help me with authenticating these Dolce and Gabbana shoes listed on eBay? I've done a bit of research on them myself and it appears that they are a model from 2012, and the seller appears to be a legitimate store based in Germany, but as I'm not familiar with the brand myself I would really appreciate a second opinion from someone "in the know..." Thank you so much.

ebay item number 171536503764

link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171536503...49&var=470551305109&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## shuze

nellynoonoonoo said:


> Hello there, I was wondering if anyone would be kind enough to help me with authenticating these Dolce and Gabbana shoes listed on eBay? I've done a bit of research on them myself and it appears that they are a model from 2012, and the seller appears to be a legitimate store based in Germany, but as I'm not familiar with the brand myself I would really appreciate a second opinion from someone "in the know..." Thank you so much.
> 
> ebay item number 171536503764
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171536503764?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&var=470551305109&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


I'm not sure what to say here as there are not enough pictures for a true authentication. At the least, a picture of the soling with a clear picture of the sole stamp should be included. However I can see enough to tell you that I would buy them for myself without a second thought.


----------



## shuze

tranhanhnguyen said:


> thank audreylita. one more question to understand about manolo hangisi.
> I see the area as images below. Sometime the suede stitch the lining. sometime the suede paste on the lining.
> in the second position, the suede is on over the lining or the lining is on over the suede.
> many thanks
> 
> You have to remember that most true luxury footwear is finished by hand and humans are not calibrated machines. A touch of overdye is nothing and Blahnik uses both stitched quarters (that back area you're asking about) and glued quarters. You can find the same shoe made both ways depending on the factory. One is not considered better than the other although I personally prefer glued quarters as I can sometimes feel the stitching.


----------



## nellynoonoonoo

shuze said:


> I'm not sure what to say here as there are not enough pictures for a true authentication. At the least, a picture of the soling with a clear picture of the sole stamp should be included. However I can see enough to tell you that I would buy them for myself without a second thought.


Thank you so much for your input Shuze - I think along with my own thoughts that's given me the motivation I needed to buy! Thank you


----------



## shuze

Sorry that didn't post correctly.

You have to remember that most true luxury footwear is finished by hand and humans are not calibrated machines. A touch of overdye is nothing and Blahnik uses both stitched quarters (that back area you're asking about) and glued quarters. You can find the same shoe made both ways depending on the factory. One is not considered better than the other although I personally prefer glued quarters as I can sometimes feel the stitching.


----------



## shuze

nellynoonoonoo said:


> Thank you so much for your input Shuze - I think along with my own thoughts that's given me the motivation I needed to buy! Thank you


----------



## audreylita

tranhanhnguyen said:


> thank audreylita. one more question to understand about manolo hangisi.
> I see the area as images below. Sometime the suede stitch the lining. sometime the suede paste on the lining.
> in the second position, the suede is on over the lining or the lining is on over the suede.
> many thanks


Most of his shoes are glued as in your first photo but when it's sewn it will be leather over suede.


----------



## tranhanhnguyen

thank shuze and audreylita for your help. below is a fake hangisi from a seller. she talk that it is the best copy shoes which was made in china.it is only 130 usd.: Sad:
as a amateur person I can not see how does it fake. I post on this topic to other person can see an example for a  counterfeit shoes


----------



## audreylita

tranhanhnguyen said:


> thank shuze and audreylita for your help. below is a fake hangisi from a seller. she talk that it is the best copy shoes which was made in china.it is only 130 usd.: Sad:
> as a amateur person I can not see how does it fake. I post on this topic to other person can see an example for a  counterfeit shoes


We would need other close ups but right out of the gate the rhinestones are different colors.  They are uniform on MB hangisi's.


----------



## Cerasela

Hi, guys! I am asking again for your help to find out if these Gianvito Rossi are real or not. I found them on depop and I am a bit worried about the black insole. I thought that Gianvito makes them only in cream. I have a pair which I bought from Stanley Korshak ant the insoles are cream. I am sorry but I really don't know luxury brands well. I only have these four pics and I know that they are not the ones required but I hope they will help you in some way! Thank you in advance!


----------



## shuze

Cerasela said:


> View attachment 3647460
> View attachment 3647461
> View attachment 3647462
> View attachment 3647463
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, guys! I am asking again for your help to find out if these Gianvito Rossi are real or not. I found them on depop and I am a bit worried about the black insole. I thought that Gianvito makes them only in cream. I have a pair which I bought from Stanley Korshak ant the insoles are cream. I am sorry but I really don't know luxury brands well. I only have these four pics and I know that they are not the ones required but I hope they will help you in some way! Thank you in advance!


I need more pictures. I see nothing wrong from what I can see but given that I too am used to light insoles I need to see a closeup of the sole stamping and the way the back is lined and finished at the vinyl side.


----------



## wantitneedit

hi Shuze/Audreylita , i accidentally clogged up the Gucci subforum with this request, not knowing that all shoe authentications must be posted here, unless they are Louboutin's or Valentino's.  If you can help out, i'd really appreciate it.  Many thanks

Item: 1953 loafer
Item number: 361303144107
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/361303144107?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&var=630640579865&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
Seller : hottercooler

Comments: In love with the "Frame" loafer and was wondering if you can offer advice on fit? I have tried on size 38 which is my normal Italian size and it was way too big (read: too long and too much space in front of toes) .Wondering if i should go with 37.5 or 37. I have a wide-ish forefoot so if i'm doing lots of walking, wondering whether the 37 will end up too tight. Have you experience with this seller? Kind thanks


----------



## shuze

wantitneedit said:


> hi Shuze/Audreylita , i accidentally clogged up the Gucci subforum with this request, not knowing that all shoe authentications must be posted here, unless they are Louboutin's or Valentino's.  If you can help out, i'd really appreciate it.  Many thanks
> 
> Item: 1953 loafer
> Item number: 361303144107
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/361303144107?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&var=630640579865&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> Seller : hottercooler
> 
> Comments: In love with the "Frame" loafer and was wondering if you can offer advice on fit? I have tried on size 38 which is my normal Italian size and it was way too big (read: too long and too much space in front of toes) .Wondering if i should go with 37.5 or 37. I have a wide-ish forefoot so if i'm doing lots of walking, wondering whether the 37 will end up too tight. Have you experience with this seller? Kind thanks


Shoes are authentic but this is an authentication thread and questions on fit etc. need to be posted separately on other Glass Slipper threads. You can do a search to see if your question has already been addressed or start a new one. In general, I agree that Gucci runs full and I, too, downsize from what I consider my usual Italian size but best to talk to others who own the specific style.


----------



## wantitneedit

shuze said:


> Shoes are authentic but this is an authentication thread and questions on fit etc. need to be posted separately on other Glass Slipper threads. You can do a search to see if your question has already been addressed or start a new one. In general, I agree that Gucci runs full and I, too, downsize from what I consider my usual Italian size but best to talk to others who own the specific style.


thanks so much, shuze.  i'll try a search.


----------



## pfb82

hi there i would like to seek your help if these stuart weitzman boots (looks like 5050) are authentic

http://www.ebay.com/itm/252826659943


----------



## shuze

pfb82 said:


> hi there i would like to seek your help if these stuart weitzman boots (looks like 5050) are authentic
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/252826659943


I own them and everything looks absolutely correct but for a true authentication you should request a picture of the interior stamping. If that picture is not available, I personally would buy them as authentic but would suggest you post a picture upon receipt.


----------



## pfb82

^thank you so much for the quick response


----------



## Cerasela

shuze said:


> I need more pictures. I see nothing wrong from what I can see but given that I too am used to light insoles I need to see a closeup of the sole stamping and the way the back is lined and finished at the vinyl side.



Hello, again! I had to bite the bullet and buy the pair and I just received them. Here are more pictures, Shuze! I hope that they can help for a proper authentification! My untrained says that they are original but I really need your help with validation! Thank you!


----------



## shuze

Cerasela said:


> Hello, again! I had to bite the bullet and buy the pair and I just received them. Here are more pictures, Shuze! I hope that they can help for a proper authentification! My untrained says that they are original but I really need your help with validation! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653593
> View attachment 3653594
> View attachment 3653596
> View attachment 3653599


I think that many of us can get a bit crazy when we see details that vary from what we expect specific designer labels to looks like. We assume that many things we "check" will always be consistent whether that be the way sole stamping is done or the way linings are finished or the color sock lining that is used. Bottom line is that those kinds of specs do change but overall quality should not change SO IMO although most of the Vinyl shoes I have seen this company produce use natural color sock linings, there is no question in my mind (my opinion) that the shoes are authentic. Enjoy!


----------



## Cerasela

You are amazing, Shuze! Thank you so much for giving me so much information and for sharing with us your knowledge and helpful manner!


----------



## shuze

Cerasela said:


> You are amazing, Shuze! Thank you so much for giving me so much information and for sharing with us your knowledge and helpful manner!


Anytime! Happy to help.


----------



## Sasha91

Hello everyone, I just got my first pair of Alexander McQueen sneakers from Farfetch but not sure about the authenticity (stitches, stamp/logo). Could anyone please authenticate the shoes for me? Thanks in advance.


----------



## shuze

Sasha91 said:


> Hello everyone, I just got my first pair of Alexander McQueen sneakers from Farfetch but not sure about the authenticity (stitches, stamp/logo). Could anyone please authenticate the shoes for me? Thanks in advance.
> View attachment 3655156
> 
> View attachment 3655157
> 
> View attachment 3655158
> 
> View attachment 3655159
> 
> View attachment 3655160
> 
> View attachment 3655161
> 
> View attachment 3655162
> 
> View attachment 3655163
> 
> View attachment 3655164


I don't think that anyone here does sneakers. Yours appear to be fully leather lined which I've never seen in a fake but that's as much info as I can give you.


----------



## Sasha91

shuze said:


> I don't think that anyone here does sneakers. Yours appear to be fully leather lined which I've never seen in a fake but that's as much info as I can give you.



Thanks any way shuze.


----------



## brulee55

Hi! I really want to buy these Charlotte Olympia kitty flats. Hoping they're legit.

Listing number: 262929187789
Seller: sus2200
Link: Charlotte Olympia Kitty Flats


----------



## shuze

brulee55 said:


> Hi! I really want to buy these Charlotte Olympia kitty flats. Hoping they're legit.
> 
> Listing number: 262929187789
> Seller: sus2200
> Link: Charlotte Olympia Kitty Flats


Those pictures really don't show enough detail for me but I see nothing wrong either. If you buy them please post detailed pictures of the sole and insole stamping. Everything I can check looks fine.


----------



## brulee55

shuze said:


> Those pictures really don't show enough detail for me but I see nothing wrong either. If you buy them please post detailed pictures of the sole and insole stamping. Everything I can check looks fine.



Thanks!


----------



## mranda

Hello!! I am hoping someone can please help me authenticate these Chanel espadrilles from Poshmark. Thank you!!!

Seller: ashuni 
Item: Chanel espadrilles black 37


----------



## shuze

mranda said:


> Hello!! I am hoping someone can please help me authenticate these Chanel espadrilles from Poshmark. Thank you!!!
> 
> Seller: ashuni
> Item: Chanel espadrilles black 37
> 
> View attachment 3663979
> View attachment 3663980
> View attachment 3663982
> View attachment 3663983


No opinion from me, can't see any details. If you can get closeup detailed pictures of the interior stamps and the finishing/seams of the lining I'm happy to take a look. I need the detailed pictures of posts 9827 and the McQueen sneaks that follow-that's an idea of the picture quality that IMO is really needed for authentications. Sorry I can't help and doubt that anyone could authenticate off those pictures.


----------



## mranda

shuze said:


> No opinion from me, can't see any details. If you can get closeup detailed pictures of the interior stamps and the finishing/seams of the lining I'm happy to take a look. I need the detailed pictures of posts 9827 and the McQueen sneaks that follow-that's an idea of the picture quality that IMO is really needed for authentications. Sorry I can't help and doubt that anyone could authenticate off those pictures.



Thanks for the fast response!! They sold already. It's ok...the price was right, but it is not worth the risk of getting a fake to buy without authenticating first. Thanks again!


----------



## mranda

Hi! I'm trying this again! Could you please try to authenticate these canvas Chanel espadrilles from Poshmark? Thank you!!


----------



## Miss.Julia1132

Item- Chanel Camellia Jelly Flip Flops
Bought them on Poshmark
Seller- akinom73

Hi there! I've attached pictures of the shoes. Not sure if they're authentic. Please let me know! Thank you!


----------



## mranda

mranda said:


> Hi! I'm trying this again! Could you please try to authenticate these canvas Chanel espadrilles from Poshmark? Thank



Forgot to add:
Seller: ashuni
Item: Chanel espadrilles black eu 37


----------



## shuze

Miss.Julia1132 said:


> Item- Chanel Camellia Jelly Flip Flops
> Bought them on Poshmark
> Seller- akinom73
> 
> Hi there! I've attached pictures of the shoes. Not sure if they're authentic. Please let me know! Thank you!



I'm so sorry but IMO there is no way to authenticate molded footwear unless you have them in hand against a known authentic pair and i don't own those for comparison. I don't see anything suspect though and the one thing you can do is to run your hands over the petals. The copies do not finish  the edges for smoothness.


----------



## shuze

mranda said:


> Forgot to add:
> Seller: ashuni
> Item: Chanel espadrilles black eu 37


They look fine to me but again, remember that espadrilles, molded shoes and athletics are really difficult (at best) to authenticate from pictures alone. Just doublecheck that yours are fully leather lined which they appear to be.


----------



## mranda

shuze said:


> They look fine to me but again, remember that espadrilles, molded shoes and athletics are really difficult (at best) to authenticate from pictures alone. Just doublecheck that yours are fully leather lined which they appear to be.



Thank you!! I purchased them, so my fingers are crossed.


----------



## SabinaZ

Hi! Is anyone able to authenticate these Prada oxfords for me? I don't know the name of the style either


----------



## shuze

SabinaZ said:


> Hi! Is anyone able to authenticate these Prada oxfords for me? I don't know the name of the style either


Authentic IMO


----------



## SabinaZ

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


thanks! I'm just kind of thrown off because on the Prada website the logo on the interior looks like this. Is it possible that the logo varies even on the same style?


----------



## shuze

SabinaZ said:


> thanks! I'm just kind of thrown off because on the Prada website the logo on the interior looks like this. Is it possible that the logo varies even on the same style?



Wow-that's enough to drive anyone nuts and give any authenticator a stroke....BUT, before you flip out (and I give up authenticating) know that there was absolutely positively an earlier version of that shoe with a stamped insole. So, no, there should not be variance on the same style but I'm pretty sure that Prada just changed the specs on the later production. Seeing the fabric label really threw me too. I just looked again and not only does everything look clean and correct but that shoe was a bear to make and if it was knocked  there's no way it could be that clean and lined in leather. You may want to contact the company to verify what I've posted and I'm shooting myself for not buying them as there were two pair at the outlet over a year ago in my size and they were $150-runway samples. They are beautiful! 

Remember too that yours are preowned from the minimal wear on the sole so that means that they most likely were from that earlier group.


----------



## SabinaZ

shuze said:


> Wow-that's enough to drive anyone nuts and give any authenticator a stroke....BUT, before you flip out (and I give up authenticating) know that there was absolutely positively an earlier version of that shoe with a stamped insole. So, no, there should not be variance on the same style but I'm pretty sure that Prada just changed the specs on the later production. Seeing the fabric label really threw me too. I just looked again and not only does everything look clean and correct but that shoe was a bear to make and if it was knocked  there's no way it could be that clean and lined in leather. You may want to contact the company to verify what I've posted and I'm shooting myself for not buying them as there were two pair at the outlet over a year ago in my size and they were $150-runway samples. They are beautiful!
> 
> Remember too that yours are preowned from the minimal wear on the sole so that means that they most likely were from that earlier group.


Thanks so much! I hope to one day be so knowledgable too. Mine were 150 as well, haha


----------



## shuze

SabinaZ said:


> Thanks so much! I hope to one day be so knowledgable too. Mine were 150 as well, haha


Seriously love those!


----------



## Ravvie99

Hello! Are these Prada sandals too well-worn for authentication? I would appreciate your thoughts. Thank you!

Item: ?
Seller: local thrift
Comments: Rough shape but I can give them new life [emoji846]


----------



## shuze

Ravvie99 said:


> Hello! Are these Prada sandals too well-worn for authentication? I would appreciate your thoughts. Thank you!
> 
> Item: ?
> Seller: local thrift
> Comments: Rough shape but I can give them new life [emoji846]
> 
> View attachment 3672223
> View attachment 3672224
> View attachment 3672226
> View attachment 3672228
> View attachment 3672229
> View attachment 3672230
> View attachment 3672231



They're authentic.


----------



## Ravvie99

shuze said:


> They're authentic.



Thanks, Shuze! I really appreciate your taking a look [emoji253]


----------



## Miss.Julia1132

Hi there! Need these Louis Vuitton Pumps authenticated.
Website- Poshmark
Seller- reddiamond3


----------



## Miss.Julia1132

Hi again! I need these shoes authenticated as well.
Item- Chanel Pumps
Seller- bellezza
Site- Poshmark


----------



## scarlette1969

Hi Shuze,
I posted in the Chanel forum but there is no Chanel shoe authenticator available at the present time.  Could you see if you can help with the following?  If you are unable to, still many many thanks in advance for your help and expertise!
I have also included my own photos of the shoes after I received them. 






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Name: CHANEL Strappy Navy Blue and Cream White Slingback Heels
Item: 332172534892
Seller: gnatpacsun
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-Strappy-Navy-Blue-and-Cream-White-Slingback-Heels-Shoes-Size-7-37-5-/332172534892?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&nma=true&si=9G4dAKTK5YaOcB6z%252FmdcXvuZ3sU%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## shuze

Miss.Julia1132 said:


> Hi there! Need these Louis Vuitton Pumps authenticated.
> Website- Poshmark
> Seller- reddiamond3
> 
> View attachment 3673177
> View attachment 3673178
> View attachment 3673179
> View attachment 3673180


Need to see datecode stamp.


----------



## shuze

scarlette1969 said:


> Hi Shuze,
> I posted in the Chanel forum but there is no Chanel shoe authenticator available at the present time.  Could you see if you can help with the following?  If you are unable to, still many many thanks in advance for your help and expertise!
> I have also included my own photos of the shoes after I received them.
> 
> View attachment 3673291
> View attachment 3673292
> View attachment 3673293
> View attachment 3673294
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name: CHANEL Strappy Navy Blue and Cream White Slingback Heels
> Item: 332172534892
> Seller: gnatpacsun
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-Strappy-Navy-Blue-and-Cream-White-Slingback-Heels-Shoes-Size-7-37-5-/332172534892?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&nma=true&si=9G4dAKTK5YaOcB6z%252FmdcXvuZ3sU%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Authentic IMO


----------



## shuze

Miss.Julia1132 said:


> Hi again! I need these shoes authenticated as well.
> Item- Chanel Pumps
> Seller- bellezza
> Site- Poshmark
> 
> View attachment 3673214
> View attachment 3673215
> View attachment 3673216
> View attachment 3673217


Sorry but I need more detailed pictures. I have to be able to really see materials and stitching.


----------



## scarlette1969

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO



Thank you, thank you, Shuze, you slay!!!!!


----------



## shuze

scarlette1969 said:


> Thank you, thank you, Shuze, you slay!!!!!


LOL. I try my best but can't always see enough detail to authenticate-yours we're fine.


----------



## shuze

To All-
I am not on Poshmark and can't doublecheck listings and pictures if I can't see enough detail.


----------



## shuze

Miss.Julia1132 said:


> Hi there! Need these Louis Vuitton Pumps authenticated.
> Website- Poshmark
> Seller- reddiamond3
> 
> View attachment 3673177
> View attachment 3673178
> View attachment 3673179
> View attachment 3673180


I really would like to see the datecode if you can get the picture but everything else looks fine and I would consider them authentic.


----------



## Lover1234567

Hi can I have this pair of shoes authenticated? Thanks. 

Item name: Shoes - Roger Vivier 38.5
Item number: 302285130592
Seller: cakes8910
Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/302285130592


----------



## shuze

Lover1234567 said:


> Hi can I have this pair of shoes authenticated? Thanks.
> 
> Item name: Shoes - Roger Vivier 38.5
> Item number: 302285130592
> Seller: cakes8910
> Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/302285130592


I see nothing wrong with what I can see but really need a picture of the soling and I'd like a picture of the interior lining of the heel where it meets the side. You can wait and see if Audreylita can see enough but I think she'll want more pictures also.


----------



## Lover1234567

shuze said:


> I see nothing wrong with what I can see but really need a picture of the soling and I'd like a picture of the interior lining of the heel where it meets the side. You can wait and see if Audreylita can see enough but I think she'll want more pictures also.


Thanks! will get more picture. Can you also please help me to authenticate these pink pair below? Thanks


----------



## Lover1234567

Item name: *Brand New with box&dust bag* Roger Vivier size 39 baby pink flat
Item number: 201873357842
Seller: luciaparker2015 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brand-New...357842?hash=item2f0096fc12:g:l~wAAOSwTM5Y3UwM


----------



## Lover1234567

Item name: ROGER VIVIER DÉCOLLETÉ N. 39 COLORE TESTA DI MORO IN PELLE
Item number: 172629277952
Seller: colette6514 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ROGER-VIV...277952?hash=item283181bd00:g:d~EAAOSwWxNYpMnu


----------



## shuze

Lover1234567 said:


> Item name: *Brand New with box&dust bag* Roger Vivier size 39 baby pink flat
> Item number: 201873357842
> Seller: luciaparker2015
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brand-New...357842?hash=item2f0096fc12:g:l~wAAOSwTM5Y3UwM


Same here-they look fine but I need to see the sole. I wish sellers realized how important it is to show the soling.


----------



## shuze

Lover1234567 said:


> Item name: ROGER VIVIER DÉCOLLETÉ N. 39 COLORE TESTA DI MORO IN PELLE
> Item number: 172629277952
> Seller: colette6514
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ROGER-VIV...277952?hash=item283181bd00:g:d~EAAOSwWxNYpMnu


Finally...authentic IMO


----------



## audreylita

Lover1234567 said:


> Item name: ROGER VIVIER DÉCOLLETÉ N. 39 COLORE TESTA DI MORO IN PELLE
> Item number: 172629277952
> Seller: colette6514
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ROGER-VIV...277952?hash=item283181bd00:g:d~EAAOSwWxNYpMnu


Authentic IMO.


----------



## audreylita

Lover1234567 said:


> Item name: *Brand New with box&dust bag* Roger Vivier size 39 baby pink flat
> Item number: 201873357842
> Seller: luciaparker2015
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brand-New...357842?hash=item2f0096fc12:g:l~wAAOSwTM5Y3UwM


Insufficient photos.  Seller has no history of selling high end goods for comparison.


----------



## audreylita

Lover1234567 said:


> Hi can I have this pair of shoes authenticated? Thanks.
> 
> Item name: Shoes - Roger Vivier 38.5
> Item number: 302285130592
> Seller: cakes8910
> Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/302285130592


Photos shown look good but really need more photos.


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> Photos shown look good but really need more photos.


Hi Audreylita-Good to see you back! You've been missed.


----------



## Lover1234567

shuze said:


> Finally...authentic IMO


yep! Thanks  another question if you own these shoes, do they run half size bigger or true to size? I'm normally a size 39 and am  not sure if i should get this size 39 TIA!!


----------



## Lover1234567

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO.


Thank you  another question if you own these shoes, do they run half size bigger or true to size? I'm normally a size 39 and am not sure if i should get this size 39 TIA!!


----------



## MicheleMarie

Hi ladies,

I was hoping to get your opinion on a pair of Manolo's (BB 105s) I ordered from Tradesy.  The box and dustbag look fine, but I noticed that the stamp on the sole says "Vero Cuoio Made in Italy" rather than "Hand Made in Italy."  I know there is some variation on styles, but that seemed off to me.  

Link to the photos is below.  
https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/manolo-blahnik-navy-suede-pumps-16757524/

Thanks for your help!


----------



## shuze

Lover1234567 said:


> Thank you  another question if you own these shoes, do they run half size bigger or true to size? I'm normally a size 39 and am not sure if i should get this size 39 TIA!!


We try to keep this thread focused on authentication only but there are definite threads on Vivier sizing so check them out. Short answer is pretty true IMO.


----------



## shuze

MicheleMarie said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I was hoping to get your opinion on a pair of Manolo's (BB 105s) I ordered from Tradesy.  The box and dustbag look fine, but I noticed that the stamp on the sole says "Vero Cuoio Made in Italy" rather than "Hand Made in Italy."  I know there is some variation on styles, but that seemed off to me.
> 
> Link to the photos is below.
> https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/manolo-blahnik-navy-suede-pumps-16757524/
> 
> Thanks for your help!


They are authentic IMO and that stamping exists.


----------



## MicheleMarie

shuze said:


> They are authentic IMO and that stamping exists.


Thanks!


----------



## letteshop

Can you please help authenticate these Chanel espadrilles please.  I purchased them off Kelsey Resale in Chicago.  I took the pictures.  Any help is greatly appreciated...thanks!!


----------



## shuze

letteshop said:


> Can you please help authenticate these Chanel espadrilles please.  I purchased them off Kelsey Resale in Chicago.  I took the pictures.  Any help is greatly appreciated...thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 3678087
> 
> View attachment 3678088
> 
> View attachment 3678089
> 
> View attachment 3678090
> 
> View attachment 3678091
> 
> View attachment 3678092
> 
> View attachment 3678093
> 
> View attachment 3678094


They look fine to me and I would consider them authentic.


----------



## letteshop

shuze said:


> They look fine to me and I would consider them authentic.



Thank you for the quick response!!


----------



## scarlette1969

Hey there lovely Shuze!
Could you please help me with these LV espadrilles?  I have included my own photos after they were delivered to me.  As always, thank you so much for all you do on this forum!

name:  Louis Vuitton Black Suede Espadrilles w/ 'LV' Floral Beads Flats/Shoes 37
seller:  dreamclosetli
item:  262931952486
link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Louis-Vuitt...5YaOcB6z%2FmdcXvuZ3sU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## shuze

scarlette1969 said:


> Hey there lovely Shuze!
> Could you please help me with these LV espadrilles?  I have included my own photos after they were delivered to me.  As always, thank you so much for all you do on this forum!
> 
> name:  Louis Vuitton Black Suede Espadrilles w/ 'LV' Floral Beads Flats/Shoes 37
> seller:  dreamclosetli
> item:  262931952486
> link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Louis-Vuitton-Black-Suede-Espadrilles-w-039-LV-039-Floral-Beads-Flats-Shoes-37-/262931952486?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=9G4dAKTK5YaOcB6z%2FmdcXvuZ3sU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> View attachment 3678953
> View attachment 3678954
> View attachment 3678955
> View attachment 3678956
> View attachment 3678957
> View attachment 3678958
> View attachment 3678959
> View attachment 3678960


They're fine.


----------



## scarlette1969

shuze said:


> They're fine.



Thank you, Shuze , you're the BEST!


----------



## Lburchfi

Im am sure these are authentic but would like to know if anyone can identify the model for me.  Thank you




Swanky said:


> Post any questions regarding authenticity of shoes, boots, etc. . .  or Sellers here.
> 
> 
> [FONT=&quot]FOR AUCTION SITES:[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Item: xxxx
> Listing number: xxxx
> Seller: xxxx
> Link: xxxx
> Comments: xxxx
> 
> If the shoes in question are NOT ON AN AUCTION SITE, please use the following:
> Item Name (if you know it): [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Link (if available):
> Seller:
> Comments:
> Please give us as much information as you can and then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos).
> 
> This format to prevent duplication requests and to make it simpler for people to 'search' for items which may have been posted previously. If you feel that your post has been skipped, you may repost but please copy and paste the ORIGINAL LINK, do not just copy and paste the link from your post.
> 
> *Please post ALL of the following photos to insure ACCURATE authentication:*
> 
> ON A HARD SURFACE, NOT A BED OR CARPETING &#8211;*We need to see the ENTIRE shoe, not a cropped portion.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]&#8226; PROFILE: this is a shot of the entire side of the shoe, and should be taken *straight *on, NOT from above or below
> &#8226; BACK
> &#8226; FRONT
> &#8226; LABEL/LOGO inside the shoe
> &#8226; SOLE 1: a *clear* close-up shot of the logo/size stamp, preferably no flash
> (a macro lens is best for this shot &#8211; it's the flower icon on your camera)
> &#8226; SOLE 2: a shot of the entire sole[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]BOOTS[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: Please do your best to get a clear shot of the label inside the boot. This can be tricky, but it can be done.
> 
> 
> *AUTHENTICATORS: Please utilize the "QUOTE" feature when responding directly to another post. Please do not publicly post details about why you think an item is or is not authentic, sellers of fakes have been known to lurk here and we would not want to help the*[/FONT]
> 
> *
> 
> Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer *
> 
> All Authenticate This threads on PurseForum are meant to provide assistance to   shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of  designer goods. The evaluations posted by PurseForum members are only  opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> *Authenticators only represent themselves individually*, not necessarily other authenticators or the staff of PurseForum.


----------



## audreylita

Lburchfi said:


> Im am sure these are authentic but would like to know if anyone can identify the model for me.  Thank you
> 
> 
> View attachment 3682550
> View attachment 3682551


Likely good but more pictures would help as spelled out in the first post of this thread.  Thank you.


----------



## Miss.Julia1132

Hi there!

I need these Chanel shoes authenticated.

Item- Chanel Suede CC cap toe pumps

Seller- wowthatcloset

Site- Poshmark


----------



## shuze

Miss.Julia1132 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I need these Chanel shoes authenticated.
> 
> Item- Chanel Suede CC cap toe pumps
> 
> Seller- wowthatcloset
> 
> Site- Poshmark
> 
> View attachment 3683221
> View attachment 3683223
> View attachment 3683225
> View attachment 3683226
> View attachment 3683227
> View attachment 3683228


Authentic IMO


----------



## Mist1971

I really like suede shoes, but I live in a damp climate and I doubt very much 
My daughter says they are beautiful, but I do not understand anything in designer shoes
There is little time left until the end of the auction, maybe I will have time to get information to make a decision
Thank you in advance for your time
Jimmy choo Navy Blue suede Shoes 36.5
EBay item number: 282451881849
Seller mcarr
Http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/282451881849?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## audreylita

Mist1971 said:


> I really like suede shoes, but I live in a damp climate and I doubt very much
> My daughter says they are beautiful, but I do not understand anything in designer shoes
> There is little time left until the end of the auction, maybe I will have time to get information to make a decision
> Thank you in advance for your time
> Jimmy choo Navy Blue suede Shoes 36.5
> EBay item number: 282451881849
> Seller mcarr
> Http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/282451881849?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Not sure exactly what you're asking.  The shoes are authentic IMO.  I live in a very humid climate and wear suede shoes all the time.  Obviously I do not wear them walking through puddles but I have never had a problem and have lived in the tropics over 20 years. 

The patent on the heels is torn and you would need to get that fixed by a good cobbler.  That would account for the low asking price.


----------



## Mist1971

I live in St. Petersburg (Russia) and this is really a city of rains 
Of course, I wear suede, but I'm always very worried about the safety of the shoes.
I look at this pair of shoes for a long time, and of course I'm upset with torn skin on my heel, so I'm in doubt 
Thank you for taking the time to look and answer.


----------



## shuze

Mist1971 said:


> I live in St. Petersburg (Russia) and this is really a city of rains
> Of course, I wear suede, but I'm always very worried about the safety of the shoes.
> I look at this pair of shoes for a long time, and of course I'm upset with torn skin on my heel, so I'm in doubt
> Thank you for taking the time to look and answer.



Hi, I just posted a thread on repairing heel nicks. You may want to read it.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/fixing-torn-cut-heels.965096/


----------



## Mist1971

shuze said:


> Hi, I just posted a thread on repairing heel nicks. You may want to read it.


Many thanks for the information.
I could not resist and bought this pair and your help is simply invaluable.
I hope I can fix it all


----------



## shuze

Mist1971 said:


> Many thanks for the information.
> I could not resist and bought this pair and your help is simply invaluable.
> I hope I can fix it all


----------



## alfred_sikat

Can someone please authenticate this! thank you! 
Format for private sales:
Item: Nude Jelly Sandals
Seller: A friend
History: Bought it from a professional reseller online


----------



## Lover1234567

Item name: Chanel Quilted Ballet flats
Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/232317857700
Item number: 232317857700
Seller: coco200173


----------



## audreylita

Mist1971 said:


> I live in St. Petersburg (Russia) and this is really a city of rains
> Of course, I wear suede, but I'm always very worried about the safety of the shoes.
> I look at this pair of shoes for a long time, and of course I'm upset with torn skin on my heel, so I'm in doubt
> Thank you for taking the time to look and answer.





shuze said:


> Hi, I just posted a thread on repairing heel nicks. You may want to read it.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/fixing-torn-cut-heels.965096/


Great post with good info.  She's in Russia but for those of us in the states, Leather Spa in NYC are magicians at repairing patent leather heels.  They have fixed not only my patent but also suede heels to the point that you would never know there'd ever been a problem.  I used them when I lived in NY and now mail order my repairs.  They have everything set up on the site for mail ins.  These guys are genius.


----------



## shuze

alfred_sikat said:


> Can someone please authenticate this! thank you!
> Format for private sales:
> Item: Nude Jelly Sandals
> Seller: A friend
> History: Bought it from a professional reseller online



I don't do jellies, sorry. Almost impossible to authenticate a molded shoe without having it in hand and even then it's questionable. I will say that those look extremely clean and I don't see anything suspicious but that's as far as I can go. I don't think Audreylita does them either but wait and see.


----------



## shuze

Lover1234567 said:


> Item name: Chanel Quilted Ballet flats
> Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/232317857700
> Item number: 232317857700
> Seller: coco200173


Pictures are out of focus and not detailed. I cannot see interior materials. Please request better pictures and refer to the first page. Thanks.


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> Great post with good info.  She's in Russia but for those of us in the states, Leather Spa in NYC are magicians at repairing patent leather heels.  They have fixed not only my patent but also suede heels to the point that you would never know there'd ever been a problem.  I used them when I lived in NY and now mail order my repairs.  They have everything set up on the site for mail ins.  These guys are genius.


And, for those of us on the other coast, Jack at Progressive in Beverly Hills is amazing IMO. My post was really directed to those who are buying preowned shoes on a budget and aren't able to use professional repair.


----------



## shuze

shuze said:


> And, for those of us on the other coast, Jack at Progressive in Beverly Hills is amazing IMO. My post was really directed to those who are buying preowned shoes on a budget and aren't able to use professional repair.



BTW I'm sure there are many terrific cobblers on the west coast and was merely stating who I use when I don't do it myself. Anything structural is totally beyond me but I've pretty much mastered simple cut repair LOL.


----------



## SHHMOM

Are this authentic from posh mark 
Seller dm1122
https://www.poshmark.com/listings/55404636b4188e042c003dcf


----------



## SHHMOM

Here's the rest of the photos that didn't load before.


----------



## SHHMOM

SHHMOM said:


> View attachment 3691076
> View attachment 3691076
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the rest of the photos that didn't load before.





https://poshmark.com/listing/Tods-55404636b4188e042c003dcf 


Her is correct link first one doesn't work


----------



## shuze

SHHMOM said:


> https://poshmark.com/listing/Tods-55404636b4188e042c003dcf
> 
> 
> Her is correct link first one doesn't work


Links don't work. Everything looks fine but can't authenticate without a picture of the sole and the interior stamping. I see nothing wrong with what I can see.


----------



## SHHMOM

Thank you so much, that's enough to make me feel better.


----------



## SHHMOM

shuze said:


> Links don't work. Everything looks fine but can't authenticate without a picture of the sole and the interior stamping. I see nothing wrong with what I can see.


Thank you, so much that is enough to make me feel better.


----------



## sophiebrown

Hi Hangisi lovers,

I need help authenticating these cobalt blue Hangisis. It is my first pair I'd like to try before investing in brand new ones. Thanks 

Here is the link

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Blahnik-Hangisi-40-Cobalt-Blue-/192174130791?ul_noapp=true&nma=true&si=7Kpnyjf2Zv8eHLIYaEny35R1hto%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

please help. thanks


----------



## audreylita

sophiebrown said:


> Hi Hangisi lovers,
> 
> I need help authenticating these cobalt blue Hangisis. It is my first pair I'd like to try before investing in brand new ones. Thanks
> 
> Here is the link
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Blahnik-Hangisi-40-Cobalt-Blue-/192174130791?ul_noapp=true&nma=true&si=7Kpnyjf2Zv8eHLIYaEny35R1hto%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> please help. thanks


Could you please take close ups of the stitched seam on the outside satin on inner part of shoe, inside where the leather meets the suede, and the heel stitching where there appears to be a blue tab?  Thank you.


----------



## xxjuliia

Has anyone heard of the classic Gucci horsebit loafer in black leather with black horsebit (instead of silver or gold)? I bought a pair recently and everything about it checks out (serial number along side, good quality leather, good stitching, made in Italy, etc.), but I can't find ANYTHING online about a black on black version.


----------



## BeenBurned

xxjuliia said:


> Has anyone heard of the classic Gucci horsebit loafer in black leather with black horsebit (instead of silver or gold)? I bought a pair recently and everything about it checks out (serial number along side, good quality leather, good stitching, made in Italy, etc.), but I can't find ANYTHING online about a black on black version.


Not all information about every style will be found online. 

Post pictures of your shoes to have them authenticated based on the details of the shoes themselves.


----------



## hidemi.soares

Hello everyone and everyone, it's my first post here and I would like to get a help. Is this Manolo Blahnik original? Thank you.


----------



## shuze

hidemi.soares said:


> Hello everyone and everyone, it's my first post here and I would like to get a help. Is this Manolo Blahnik original? Thank you.


Authentic IMO


----------



## hidemi.soares

Thankssssss. My wife will win an original Monolo, thank you very much.


----------



## audreylita

hidemi.soares said:


> Thankssssss. My wife will win an original Monolo, thank you very much.


That's so sweet!  You're a good husband.


----------



## audreylita

sophiebrown said:


> Hi Hangisi lovers,
> 
> I need help authenticating these cobalt blue Hangisis. It is my first pair I'd like to try before investing in brand new ones. Thanks
> 
> Here is the link
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Blahnik-Hangisi-40-Cobalt-Blue-/192174130791?ul_noapp=true&nma=true&si=7Kpnyjf2Zv8eHLIYaEny35R1hto%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> please help. thanks


Would really prefer more pictures but they are not authentic IMO.


----------



## shuze

sophiebrown said:


> Hi Hangisi lovers,
> 
> I need help authenticating these cobalt blue Hangisis. It is my first pair I'd like to try before investing in brand new ones. Thanks
> 
> Here is the link
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Blahnik-Hangisi-40-Cobalt-Blue-/192174130791?ul_noapp=true&nma=true&si=7Kpnyjf2Zv8eHLIYaEny35R1hto%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> please help. thanks



Just want to second Audreylita's opinion. "In my opinion"  too, they are fake. More pictures will not change my opinion.


----------



## Jynny

Hi, I am not sure if you help to authenticate sneakers as well... (sorry if you don't!)
*Item: *Adidas Superstar Slip On in Denim Blue
*Seller: *http://www.qoo10.sg/su/413192273
*Comments:* I absolutely adore this pair of slip-ons but someone pointed out that there are fakes being sold on Qoo10 too. *Panic* So here I am, hoping to seek experts' assistance to check the authenticity of these shoes! Thanks in advance!


----------



## shuze

I don't do Asian sneakers (with a couple of exceptions) as my expertise is the ability (usually) to be able to tell European construction from Asian construction. What I can tell you is that those appear to me to be well executed and I see no issues with them but that's as far as I can go. I don't think anyone else here does sneakers (I've seen no other posters on sneaks since I've been here). I'd buy them for myself but would never authenticate those for someone else. Hope this helps.


----------



## flyygal

Hangisi lovers can someone help me authenticate these.













TIA


----------



## audreylita

flyygal said:


> Hangisi lovers can someone help me authenticate these.
> View attachment 3699835
> 
> View attachment 3699836
> 
> View attachment 3699837
> 
> View attachment 3699838
> 
> View attachment 3699839
> 
> View attachment 3699840
> 
> 
> TIA


Authentic IMO.


----------



## flyygal

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO.



Thank you so much for your help [emoji108]


----------



## Jynny

shuze said:


> I don't do Asian sneakers (with a couple of exceptions) as my expertise is the ability (usually) to be able to tell European construction from Asian construction. What I can tell you is that those appear to me to be well executed and I see no issues with them but that's as far as I can go. I don't think anyone else here does sneakers (I've seen no other posters on sneaks since I've been here). I'd buy them for myself but would never authenticate those for someone else. Hope this helps.


Thanks for the advice! Have confirmed that they are authentic! (;


----------



## Lover1234567

Hi can I please have this pair of chanel flats authenticated ? Thanks!


----------



## shuze

Lover1234567 said:


> Hi can I please have this pair of chanel flats authenticated ? Thanks!


Authentic IMO


----------



## Anroli

Hello, looking at buying my first pair of designer shoes. Could you authenticate these please?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-9...905851?hash=item2a829c453b:g:~xoAAOSw9OFZHMDB


----------



## shuze

Anroli said:


> Hello, looking at buying my first pair of designer shoes. Could you authenticate these please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-9...905851?hash=item2a829c453b:g:~xoAAOSw9OFZHMDB



Only Valentino and Louboutin have their own authentication threads. Here's the link to the Valentino thread-please post there.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...d-1st-page-before-posting-no-chatting.907413/


----------



## dalouise

Hello, 
It was sugested that I try this here: I am looking to get authentication on these Bottega Veneta shoes!
I appreciate the help!
dalouise


----------



## blueeyes11

I bought these on eBay from this seller: redrose-17 
http://www.ebay.com/usr/redrose-17 

Item: 192183593825 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/192183593825 

There are a few things that indicate poor quality to me (see close up pictures). 
Thanks! 

YSL Tribute Sandals: Size 36.5
Front:


Back: 


Logo: 



Right shoe - Front close up: 


Arch: 


Front outside close up:



Outside (I think) middle close up: 



Middle very close up: (I think the stitching here looks bad)


Heel close up: (Notice the little plastic thing in the middle)


Heel (longer) close up: I'm not sure about the unevenness and slight difference in color and texture:


----------



## shuze

dalouise said:


> Hello,
> It was sugested that I try this here: I am looking to get authentication on these Bottega Veneta shoes!
> I appreciate the help!
> dalouise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3703663
> View attachment 3703663
> View attachment 3703664
> View attachment 3703665
> View attachment 3703667


They are authentic vintage BV'S IMO


----------



## shuze

blueeyes11 said:


> I bought these on eBay from this seller: redrose-17
> http://www.ebay.com/usr/redrose-17
> 
> Item: 192183593825
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/192183593825
> 
> There are a few things that indicate poor quality to me (see close up pictures).
> Thanks!
> 
> YSL Tribute Sandals: Size 36.5
> Front:
> View attachment 3703696
> 
> Back:
> View attachment 3703697
> 
> Logo:
> View attachment 3703701
> 
> 
> Right shoe - Front close up:
> View attachment 3703706
> 
> Arch:
> View attachment 3703711
> 
> Front outside close up:
> View attachment 3703713
> 
> Outside (I think) middle close up:
> View attachment 3703714
> 
> 
> Middle very close up: (I think the stitching here looks bad)
> View attachment 3703718
> 
> Heel close up: (Notice the little plastic thing in the middle)
> View attachment 3703724
> 
> Heel (longer) close up: I'm not sure about the unevenness and slight difference in color and texture:
> View attachment 3703727
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Please post the interior stamping on the straps. I agree that they should be cleaner but I do think they're OK. Let me see the stamping.


----------



## MSaett

Hi ladies. I really want these for my wedding. Can you tell me if you think they're real? 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-L...480417?hash=item1c85b78221:g:sWgAAOSwcgNZEC9I


----------



## shuze

MSaett said:


> Hi ladies. I really want these for my wedding. Can you tell me if you think they're real?
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-L...480417?hash=item1c85b78221:g:sWgAAOSwcgNZEC9I


Please post on the Louboutin thread:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...louboutin-shoes.817623/page-759#post-31355061


----------



## Feeeeeeeee

Hi Ladies pls pls pls help me to authenticate!!!
Greatly appreciated!!


----------



## shuze

Feeeeeeeee said:


> Hi Ladies pls pls pls help me to authenticate!!!
> Greatly appreciated!!



Sorry but I'm no longer doing most espadrilles. Wait and see if Audreylita or others reply. Just double check that the sock lining and the side lining are all leather and you're most likely OK.


----------



## Feeeeeeeee

shuze said:


> Sorry but I'm no longer doing most espadrilles. Wait and see if Audreylita or others reply. Just double check that the sock lining and the side lining are all leather and you're most likely OK.


Thank you soooo much for prompt reply!!
Greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Happy Luppy

Can someone help me authenticate this?

Manolo Blahnik, Hangis, 3CM





































Very much appreciated for the help!


----------



## audreylita

Pictures are too blurry for me to make a call.


----------



## shuze

Happy Luppy said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this?
> 
> Manolo Blahnik, Hangis, 3CM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very much appreciated for the help!


I am not expert on Blahnik as a brand as I don't wear them and Audreylita does, but I am expert on shoe construction and IMO those are authentic. I think you'll get the same response from Audreylita if you post a closeup focused picture of the interior of the shoe showing the area where the heel lining meets the side lining.


----------



## cookie888

Hello! Can someone authenticate these for me please? Thank you  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Chloe...271526?hash=item4b16fdafa6:g:O~0AAOSwaeRZIDR2


----------



## shuze

cookie888 said:


> Hello! Can someone authenticate these for me please? Thank you  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Chloe...271526?hash=item4b16fdafa6:g:O~0AAOSwaeRZIDR2



Everything I can see looks fine but I cannot authenticate them without seeing the interior finishing on the lining, the sock lining, and the interior stamping showing size. Please request those pictures.


----------



## cookie888

shuze said:


> Everything I can see looks fine but I cannot authenticate them without seeing the interior finishing on the lining, the sock lining, and the interior stamping showing size. Please request those pictures.



Thank you shuze  
Seller says 'There is no interior size stamp - this appears on the outsole instead'. 
Here are the additional pictures sent -


----------



## shuze

cookie888 said:


> Thank you shuze
> Seller says 'There is no interior size stamp - this appears on the outsole instead'.
> Here are the additional pictures sent -


They look fine to me!


----------



## Lover1234567

I've been looking to purchase this pair of boots for a long time. can someone please help me authenticate it? Thanks! seller said it was purchased from new york sample sale in 2015. But I'm a bit skeptical about it. TIA

Item name:stuart weitzman boots Lowlands
Item number: 192179953555
Seller: 2015-asfah (19 )
link: http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/192179953555?ul_noapp=true

she also sent me extra pictures of the sole:


----------



## shuze

Lover1234567 said:


> I've been looking to purchase this pair of boots for a long time. can someone please help me authenticate it? Thanks! seller said it was purchased from new york sample sale in 2015. But I'm a bit skeptical about it. TIA
> 
> Item name:stuart weitzman boots Lowlands
> Item number: 192179953555
> Seller: 2015-asfah (19 )
> link: http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/192179953555?ul_noapp=true
> 
> she also sent me extra pictures of the sole:



I see nothing suspect from the two photos but I can't authenticate them without seeing a detailed shot of the lining and stamping. I'd also like to see the sock lining. If you buy them please post them upon receipt or ask the seller for pictures. Pictures of the box and paper are useless. JMO


----------



## Happy Luppy

shuze said:


> I am not expert on Blahnik as a brand as I don't wear them and Audreylita does, but I am expert on shoe construction and IMO those are authentic. I think you'll get the same response from Audreylita if you post a closeup focused picture of the interior of the shoe showing the area where the heel lining meets the side lining.



Alright, thank you so much!


----------



## Dutchgirlxx

https://www.marktplaats.nl/a/kledin...0d84f75c3056cc6db858f31&previousPage=lr&pos=2

Can anyone authenticate these Isabel Marant Bekett's? The website is the Dutch version of ebay. Thanks!


----------



## shuze

Dutchgirlxx said:


> https://www.marktplaats.nl/a/kledin...0d84f75c3056cc6db858f31&previousPage=lr&pos=2
> 
> Can anyone authenticate these Isabel Marant Bekett's? The website is the Dutch version of ebay. Thanks!


No details shown. Authentication requires large detailed photos clearly showing soles and stamping, interior lining and stamping and the insole at the least. Sorry. Can you can request those pictures from the seller?


----------



## Dutchgirlxx

Is this helpfull? I was worries about the box, as it says 'Isabel marant etoile' instead of 'Isabel marant'... Thanks anyways for your fast reply!


----------



## shuze

Can anyone authenticate these Isabel Marant Bekett's? The website is the Dutch version of eBay. Thanks!


Sorry-still can't authenticate off those pictures and IMO no one should. I also see nothing obviously wrong and the profile looks good so if you buy them post my aforementioned pictures.


----------



## kacaruso

Hello dear authenticators 
Could you please kindly take a look at these.
I have already purchased these- fingers crossed it wasn't a a silly move! (I blame the baby brain )
Thank you so much for your time
Item name: LV rain boots
Item number: 132192020916
Sellers ID: boybaitboutique
Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/132192020916
Comments: I've attached pictures taken by me- please let me know if more are required xxx


----------



## shuze

kacaruso said:


> Hello dear authenticators
> Could you please kindly take a look at these.
> I have already purchased these- fingers crossed it wasn't a a silly move! (I blame the baby brain )
> Thank you so much for your time
> Item name: LV rain boots
> Item number: 132192020916
> Sellers ID: boybaitboutique
> Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/132192020916
> Comments: I've attached pictures taken by me- please let me know if more are required xxx
> View attachment 3707061
> 
> View attachment 3707062
> 
> View attachment 3707063
> 
> View attachment 3707064
> View attachment 3707065
> View attachment 3707066
> View attachment 3707067
> View attachment 3707068



I don't do molded footwear, espadrilles or athletics (unless the athletics are made in Italy or they're Prada). Sorry. I will say that the stamping looks clean and not like a secondary mold which is good!


----------



## kacaruso

shuze said:


> I don't do molded footwear, espadrilles or athletics (unless the athletics are made in Italy or they're Prada). Sorry. I will say that the stamping looks clean and not like a secondary mold which is good!



Thanks for such quick response  you're a star [emoji294]️ 
That's good enough for me xxx
They do feel and look very authentic- now for some rain [emoji299]️


----------



## samouu

Hi ladies, I bought and paid for these shoes but now after checking them properly I have a doubt they are authentic because of the Manolo blahnik logo on the inner soles and because the sole is green also. Usually i've seen the inner sole to be beige.

Can you please ladies help me because I already paid the seller? 

Item name: Manolo Blahnik shoes size EU38/ UK 5
Item number:  252935881692
Seller: flypumpkin2009
link: http://www.ebay.fr/itm/252935881692?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## amstevens714

Hi Shuze!

Would you mind taking a peak at these azur sneakers (made in Italy)?

Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide. Photos were taken by me.

Item: azur sneakers
Seller: cashinmybag
Item#: n/a
Link: no longer functioning - screenshot below


----------



## amstevens714

Last of them  thank you so much!!


----------



## audreylita

samouu said:


> Hi ladies, I bought and paid for these shoes but now after checking them properly I have a doubt they are authentic because of the Manolo blahnik logo on the inner soles and because the sole is green also. Usually i've seen the inner sole to be beige.
> 
> Can you please ladies help me because I already paid the seller?
> 
> Item name: Manolo Blahnik shoes size EU38/ UK 5
> Item number:  252935881692
> Seller: flypumpkin2009
> link: http://www.ebay.fr/itm/252935881692?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Authentic IMO.


----------



## shuze

amstevens714 said:


> Last of them  thank you so much!!


Authentic IMO


----------



## amstevens714

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO



Thank you SO much Shuze! I didn't know about this thread until now and I'm so glad I do. Very grateful for your help!


----------



## samouu

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO.



Hi audreylita, thank you for your answer. 
I got scared so I asked the seller to refund me the amount because I saw another seller selling those and writing in the description that they are fake and as I never saw this color with this green buckle and the green inner sole I thought it must be a really good copy. The Manolo blahnik logo written on the inner sole doesn't seem fake to you? 
Should I tell the seller that I want them now? I want to be really sure they are authentic because I dont want to wear fake items. 

Thanks a lot for your answer dear audreylita.


----------



## FridaRosendal

Item: *Givenchy Leather Chain Boots*
Listing number: 262998404449
Seller: mat445-us
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262998404...af0f5812898&bu=44098034737&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu
Comments: Seller says the boots were bought at a charity shop - it's hard to believe given these are super high-end and sought-after boots but if they're authentic I did myself a bargain  Thanks in advance!


----------



## audreylita

samouu said:


> Hi audreylita, thank you for your answer.
> I got scared so I asked the seller to refund me the amount because I saw another seller selling those and writing in the description that they are fake and as I never saw this color with this green buckle and the green inner sole I thought it must be a really good copy. The Manolo blahnik logo written on the inner sole doesn't seem fake to you?
> Should I tell the seller that I want them now? I want to be really sure they are authentic because I dont want to wear fake items.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your answer dear audreylita.


Manolo occasionally does colored innersoles and I _have_ seen this combination before.


----------



## audreylita

samouu said:


> Hi audreylita, thank you for your answer.
> I got scared so I asked the seller to refund me the amount because I saw another seller selling those and writing in the description that they are fake and as I never saw this color with this green buckle and the green inner sole I thought it must be a really good copy. The Manolo blahnik logo written on the inner sole doesn't seem fake to you?
> Should I tell the seller that I want them now? I want to be really sure they are authentic because I dont want to wear fake items.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your answer dear audreylita.


Currently on Manolo's website:


----------



## shuze

FridaRosendal said:


> Item: *Givenchy Leather Chain Boots*
> Listing number: 262998404449
> Seller: mat445-us
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262998404...af0f5812898&bu=44098034737&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu
> Comments: Seller says the boots were bought at a charity shop - it's hard to believe given these are super high-end and sought-after boots but if they're authentic I did myself a bargain  Thanks in advance!



Need more pictures. When you receive them post pictures of the interior showing seam finishing, the insole and any interior stamping. Thanks.


----------



## meowmeow94

Hello expert, 
Please help me authenticate this item  

Item: Manolo Blahnik Hangisi Gray 37
Listing number: 122496992844 (I coudnt find the number but guess this from the html link.. the link to ebay is listed below)
Seller: djy1205_9
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/122496992844?_mwBanner=1
Comments: looks good but I want to make sure before purchase  please help 

Thank you in advance. Much appreciated!


----------



## audreylita

meowmeow94 said:


> Hello expert,
> Please help me authenticate this item
> 
> Item: Manolo Blahnik Hangisi Gray 37
> Listing number: 122496992844 (I coudnt find the number but guess this from the html link.. the link to ebay is listed below)
> Seller: djy1205_9
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/122496992844?_mwBanner=1
> Comments: looks good but I want to make sure before purchase  please help
> 
> Thank you in advance. Much appreciated!


Authentic IMO.


----------



## FridaRosendal

FridaRosendal said:


> Item: *Givenchy Leather Chain Boots*
> Listing number: 262998404449
> Seller: mat445-us
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262998404...af0f5812898&bu=44098034737&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu
> Comments: Seller says the boots were bought at a charity shop - it's hard to believe given these are super high-end and sought-after boots but if they're authentic I did myself a bargain  Thanks in advance!





shuze said:


> Need more pictures. When you receive them post pictures of the interior showing seam finishing, the insole and any interior stamping. Thanks.



Hi - thanks for the quick response! I received a couple photos from the seller.


----------



## shuze

I'm sorry-the pictures are just too tough for me to read on these. I can't see anything on the insole and the sole stamping isn't clear either. I never want to guess. The lining looks like leather and IMO if it is, they're authentic.


----------



## Lover1234567

Dear authenticate can I have this pair of chanel espadrilles authenticate ? Pretty sure they're authentic but just needed to double check. TIA X


----------



## shuze

Lover1234567 said:


> Dear authenticate can I have this pair of chanel espadrilles authenticate ? Pretty sure they're authentic but just needed to double check. TIA X


I really don't like doing espadrilles but those look ok.


----------



## Serket84

Can anyone tell me if you think these are authentic?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/172698596358?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## audreylita

Serket84 said:


> Can anyone tell me if you think these are authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/172698596358?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Not comfortable commenting, seller shows three different pairs of shoes on the listing and has no feedback as a seller.


----------



## Miss 2 A

Saw these hunter boots

I have a couple of pairs but been reading that if it says "original gloss tall" then it's fake. Both my pairs say "original gloss" and are tall but dont' say tall. 
The lady is claiming she bought these from a reputable place, I'm not sure whether to buy or not. 

https://carousell.com/p/orange-hunt...rer=/search/products?query=hunter%20boots%208

Would appreciate the help.


----------



## BluOrchidee

Hi all! Long time lurker, first time poster! I just wanted to know if these kate spade shoes are authentic? Thanks!


----------



## BluOrchidee

Are these authentic as well? Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## shuze

Miss 2 A said:


> Saw these hunter boots
> 
> I have a couple of pairs but been reading that if it says "original gloss tall" then it's fake. Both my pairs say "original gloss" and are tall but dont' say tall.
> The lady is claiming she bought these from a reputable place, I'm not sure whether to buy or not.
> 
> https://carousell.com/p/orange-hunter-boots-99095221/?ref=search&ref_query=hunter boots 8&ref_rank=2&ref_referrer=/search/products?query=hunter%20boots%208
> 
> Would appreciate the help.


Sorry but I do not usually authenticate molded footwear with a couple of exceptions. I know nothing about Hunter. Hopefully someone who owns them can post.


----------



## shuze

BluOrchidee said:


> Hi all! Long time lurker, first time poster! I just wanted to know if these kate spade shoes are authentic? Thanks!


Authentic IMO


----------



## shuze

BluOrchidee said:


> Are these authentic as well? Thanks so much in advance!


Authentic IMO too!


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello, could I please get these espadrilles authenticated? Thank you!!

Item: CHANEL Lambskin CC Espadrilles 37 Black
Item #: 168557
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-lambskin-cc-espadrilles-37-black-168557


----------



## BluOrchidee

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO too!


Yay!!! Thanks so so much!


----------



## shuze

k5ml3k said:


> Hello, could I please get these espadrilles authenticated? Thank you!!
> 
> Item: CHANEL Lambskin CC Espadrilles 37 Black
> Item #: 168557
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-lambskin-cc-espadrilles-37-black-168557



I really don't like doing espadrilles but the listing shows good pictures and they are:
Authentic IMO.


----------



## audreylita

Miss 2 A said:


> Saw these hunter boots
> 
> I have a couple of pairs but been reading that if it says "original gloss tall" then it's fake. Both my pairs say "original gloss" and are tall but dont' say tall.
> The lady is claiming she bought these from a reputable place, I'm not sure whether to buy or not.
> 
> https://carousell.com/p/orange-hunter-boots-99095221/?ref=search&ref_query=hunter boots 8&ref_rank=2&ref_referrer=/search/products?query=hunter%20boots%208
> 
> Would appreciate the help.


 I have a pair of basic tall Hunters that I've had for decades and they just say 'original gloss'.  I have some shorter ones that say 'original gloss short'.  A quick google search shows Hunter boots called 'original gloss tall' sold all over the web, including on the Hunter site itself.


----------



## k5ml3k

shuze said:


> I really don't like doing espadrilles but the listing shows good pictures and they are:
> Authentic IMO.



Thank you!!


----------



## mizukaze

Hi there! Can someone help me to authenticate these shoes? Thank you.
Item name: Giuseppe Zanotti Dalila Slippers
Product Code:  I56154 CAMOSCIO NERO
Seller: The Clutcher


----------



## mizukaze

Hi there! Can someone help me to authenticate this too? Thank you.
Item name: KENZO Leather Tiger Espadrilles
Seller: The Clutcher


----------



## shuze

mizukaze said:


> Hi there! Can someone help me to authenticate these shoes? Thank you.
> Item name: Giuseppe Zanotti Dalila Slippers
> Product Code:  I56154 CAMOSCIO NERO
> Seller: The Clutcher


Authentic IMO


----------



## shuze

mizukaze said:


> Hi there! Can someone help me to authenticate this too? Thank you.
> Item name: KENZO Leather Tiger Espadrilles
> Seller: The Clutcher
> View attachment 3715398
> 
> View attachment 3715394
> View attachment 3715395
> View attachment 3715396
> View attachment 3715397


Those are authentic IMO but please all understand that I will only do certain espadrilles and the quality of the pictures is really important so all check the detail shown on these and all should remember that there is no need to show boxes and dustbags unless asked by the authenticator as that stuff can be switched around.


----------



## Mena168

Can anyone authenticate this pair of flats? Thank you.


----------



## quinna

Hello, I just got these Manolos from an ebay sale, and I was hoping you could double check for me since the ebay valets aren't the most reliable. Thanks!
Item: 252956847247
Listing: Women's MANOLO BLAHNIK Black Canvas Casual Heels Size 37 
Seller: eastvalestore
Link: http://m.ebay.com/orderDetails?itemId=252956847247&txnId=0
Comments: I've included my own pictures since there weren't enough on the listing. Thanks so much!


----------



## audreylita

quinna said:


> Hello, I just got these Manolos from an ebay sale, and I was hoping you could double check for me since the ebay valets aren't the most reliable. Thanks!
> Item: 252956847247
> Listing: Women's MANOLO BLAHNIK Black Canvas Casual Heels Size 37
> Seller: eastvalestore
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/orderDetails?itemId=252956847247&txnId=0
> Comments: I've included my own pictures since there weren't enough on the listing. Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3715848
> View attachment 3715851
> View attachment 3715852
> View attachment 3715853


Authentic IMO.


----------



## shuze

Mena168 said:


> Can anyone authenticate this pair of flats? Thank you.


Photos are too dark and one is out of focus. Please reshoot and check them before posting. Please include a picture of the stamping on the side and the insole stamping. The sole looks ok. Thanks.


----------



## quinna

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO.


Thank you!


----------



## mizukaze

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO





shuze said:


> Those are authentic IMO but please all understand that I will only do certain espadrilles and the quality of the pictures is really important so all check the detail shown on these and all should remember that there is no need to show boxes and dustbags unless asked by the authenticator as that stuff can be switched around.



Many thanks, shuze, appreciate your help!


----------



## Lover1234567

Hi, can i have this pair of chanel flats authenticated? The only thing i'm worried about is that the seller has many pairs in different sizes.

Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Chanel-P...%3A68ca3c6915c0aa12f49f977bfffc87d1%7Ciid%3A1
Item name: Chanel Pumps Women's Flat Shoes 38 5 In Uk
Seller's name: xhesika078 (302 )
Item number:152551984895

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shuze

Lover1234567 said:


> Hi, can i have this pair of chanel flats authenticated? The only thing i'm worried about is that the seller has many pairs in different sizes.
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Chanel-Pumps-Womens-Flat-Shoes-38-5-In-Uk/152551984895?_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=beb1ac5fd78643be84c6768a95b0c290&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=152551984895&_trkparms=pageci%3A6f5fe3d2-478f-11e7-bafd-74dbd180fa71%7Cparentrq%3A68ca3c6915c0aa12f49f977bfffc87d1%7Ciid%3A1
> Item name: Chanel Pumps Women's Flat Shoes 38 5 In Uk
> Seller's name: xhesika078 (302 )
> Item number:152551984895
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Scratching my head as they honestly look fine to me but the pictures aren't as detailed as I'd like. I can see the finishing which looks correct but I really can't see the quality of the lining leather which i would like to see. If you buy them post pictures right away.


----------



## LovetheLux

Dear Authenticators, can you please authenticate these RV? Thank You!


----------



## audreylita

Authentic IMO.


----------



## LovetheLux

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO.


Thanks so much, greatly appreciated!


----------



## amstevens714

Hello,

I just purchased these prada rainboots from my local consignment shop.

Would someone have a minute to look at them? Thank you so much!!


----------



## shuze

Hello,

I just purchased these prada rainboots from my local consignment shop.

Would someone have a minute to look at them? Thank you so much!!
*There are few molded shoes/boots that i will authenticate but those Prada boots look fine to me.*


----------



## amstevens714

shuze said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just purchased these prada rainboots from my local consignment shop.
> 
> Would someone have a minute to look at them? Thank you so much!!
> *There are few molded shoes/boots that i will authenticate but those Prada boots look fine to me.*



Thanks so much Shuze! I really really appreciate your help!


----------



## tiredmom46

Good morning: I am new to this, so I appreciate any guidance if I am not doing something correctly.  I picked these up the other day at Goodwill for $2.47 yay!!   I want to make sure they are authentic.


----------



## shuze

tiredmom46 said:


> Good morning: I am new to this, so I appreciate any guidance if I am not doing something correctly.  I picked these up the other day at Goodwill for $2.47 yay!!   I want to make sure they are authentic.





tiredmom46 said:


> Good morning: I am new to this, so I appreciate any guidance if I am not doing something correctly.  I picked these up the other day at Goodwill for $2.47 yay!!   I want to make sure they are authentic.


I'm not sure I can do these. I need to see more of the way the lining is put in and finished and that it's leather. You can also take them to a local cobbler to find out. They look good to me but that interior label is so badly put in that it's throwing me but I also find that their outsourced shoes are not *IMO* finished the way they should be. The reason that I don't do Asian footwear (with a few exceptions) is my expertise is the "usual" ability to tell Asian production from Italy, Spain and France so when a "designer" shoe is made in Asia, even if it's authentic, it still looks like Asian product (e.g. counterfeit* IMO*) to me. I do own a ton of Prada, both Italian and Asian (don't get me started) so post some more pictures and I'll look. That label stitching is really a mess. Is there a "made in" stamp somewhere? Please look carefully. By law, it must be in the shoe although it could be buried and in a very small font.


----------



## tiredmom46

shuze said:


> I'm not sure I can do these. I need to see more of the way the lining is put in and finished and that it's leather. You can also take them to a local cobbler to find out. They look good to me but that interior label is so badly put in that it's throwing me but I also find that their outsourced shoes are not *IMO* finished the way they should be. The reason that I don't do Asian footwear (with a few exceptions) is my expertise is the "usual" ability to tell Asian production from Italy, Spain and France so when a "designer" shoe is made in Asia, even if it's authentic, it still looks like Asian product (e.g. counterfeit* IMO*) to me. I do own a ton of Prada, both Italian and Asian (don't get me started) so post some more pictures and I'll look. That label stitching is really a mess. Is there a "made in" stamp somewhere? Please look carefully. By law, it must be in the shoe although it could be buried and in a very small font.



I searched high and low, but there is no made in country label.  I took the flashlight and looked all the way through the shoe to make sure I wasn't missing it.  I agree about the label inside, but the finishes on the shoe are so good that I don't know what to think.  Shoe is definitely leather throughout.  Prada Milano label is sewn on the tongue (not glued).  Rivets look hammered in and are not flimsy at all.  The shoes are stitched throughout.  I've posted some more pics.  Thanks again for your help.


----------



## shuze

tiredmom46 said:


> I searched high and low, but there is no made in country label.  I took the flashlight and looked all the way through the shoe to make sure I wasn't missing it.  I agree about the label inside, but the finishes on the shoe are so good that I don't know what to think.  Shoe is definitely leather throughout.  Prada Milano label is sewn on the tongue (not glued).  Rivets look hammered in and are not flimsy at all.  The shoes are stitched throughout.  I've posted some more pics.  Thanks again for your help.
> 
> View attachment 3721927
> View attachment 3721928
> View attachment 3721929
> View attachment 3721930
> View attachment 3721931



I understand but still need to see the photos i requested of the interior seaming. Post a few and definitely show me the interior area where the lining of the back at the heel meets the lining of the side. Check your pictures before posting them and make sure they are focused and close.


----------



## jen39

hi, can you help authenticate this shoes?
My sister gifted me these shoes she bought from instagram seller.
i have a pair i bought from the store but these came in a different box, no dust bags, and the barcode is torn, so i honestly dont know..
hopefully these are the real deal *fingercrossed*  Thanks loves

Item name: YSL Tribute 105 371/2
Code: 315487 BZC00 6416
Seller: toogorgeoustoletgo
Link: here
Pics:


----------



## shuze

jen39 said:


> hi, can you help authenticate this shoes?
> My sister gifted me these shoes she bought from instagram seller.
> i have a pair i bought from the store but these came in a different box, no dust bags, and the barcode is torn, so i honestly dont know..
> hopefully these are the real deal *fingercrossed*  Thanks loves
> 
> Item name: YSL Tribute 105 371/2
> Code: 315487 BZC00 6416
> Seller: toogorgeoustoletgo
> Link: here
> Pics:
> View attachment 3722766
> View attachment 3722767
> View attachment 3722768
> View attachment 3722770
> View attachment 3722772
> View attachment 3722773
> View attachment 3722774
> View attachment 3722777
> View attachment 3722779
> View attachment 3722780


Authentic IMO


----------



## Lover1234567

I bought this pair of Stuart weitzman lowland boots off therealreal. Just wanting to confirm its authenticity? Thanks!


----------



## shuze

Lover1234567 said:


> I bought this pair of Stuart weitzman lowland boots off therealreal. Just wanting to confirm its authenticity? Thanks!


 Authentic IMO


----------



## gigi11

Hi, please help to authenticate this Manolo Hangisi suede flat as Manolo tends to change their sole's mark, I just want to make sure if this is genuine. Thanks a lot


----------



## Macleeha

http://www.ebay.com/itm/302301133374?ul_noapp=true 

Could someone please authenticate these shoes?


----------



## audreylita

Macleeha said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/302301133374?ul_noapp=true
> 
> Could someone please authenticate these shoes?


Authentic IMO.


----------



## audreylita

gigi11 said:


> Hi, please help to authenticate this Manolo Hangisi suede flat as Manolo tends to change their sole's mark, I just want to make sure if this is genuine. Thanks a lot
> View attachment 3729309
> 
> View attachment 3729310
> 
> View attachment 3729311


Likely authentic although not enough detail is shown.


----------



## Macleeha

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO.


Thank you. The only reason I was worried is because the bottom of the jewel has some discoloration/rust. Do you still think it's authentic? Is this normal?


----------



## audreylita

It would help enormously if authentication requests adhered to requested details in the first post of this thread.  Thank you.  



FOR AUCTION SITES:
Item: xxxx
Listing number: xxxx
Seller: xxxx
Link: xxxx
Comments: xxxx

If the shoes in question are NOT ON AN AUCTION SITE, please use the following:
Item Name (if you know it): 
Link (if available): 
Seller: 
Comments: 
Please give us as much information as you can and then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos).

This format to prevent duplication requests and to make it simpler for people to 'search' for items which may have been posted previously. If you feel that your post has been skipped, you may repost but please copy and paste the ORIGINAL LINK, do not just copy and paste the link from your post.

*Please post ALL of the following photos to insure ACCURATE authentication:*

ON A HARD SURFACE, NOT A BED OR CARPETING
*We need to see the ENTIRE shoe, not a cropped portion.
PROFILE: this is a shot of the entire side of the shoe, and should be taken *straight *on, NOT from above or below 
BACK 
FRONT
LABEL/LOGO inside the shoe
SOLE 1: a *clear* close-up shot of the logo/size stamp, preferably no flash 
(a macro lens is best for this shot; it's the flower icon on your camera)
SOLE 2: a shot of the entire sole
BOOTSPlease do your best to get a clear shot of the label inside the boot. This can be tricky, but it can be done.


----------



## audreylita

Macleeha said:


> Thank you. The only reason I was worried is because the bottom of the jewel has some discoloration/rust. Do you still think it's authentic? Is this normal?


I do not own any of the hangisi with pearls.  It's possible he attaches them differently than the rhinestone buckles so I can't really comment on what you see.  The seller was amiss in the e-bay listing, they should have been sold as, New With Defects.


----------



## gigi11

audreylita said:


> Likely authentic although not enough detail is shown.



Thank you for your help! What kind of details needed to make sure? Thanks


----------



## audreylita

gigi11 said:


> Thank you for your help! What kind of details needed to make sure? Thanks


Please refer to my previous post #10018 or the first post of this thread.  Thank you.


----------



## JenJenH8Fakes

Manolo Blahnik Ivory Leather Floral Trim Sandal Pumps Size 35.5 5.5
Item:  201949325368
Seller: 
linda*s***stuff

Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/201949325368?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comment:  is the font wrong for these shoes?


----------



## audreylita

JenJenH8Fakes said:


> View attachment 3730275
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manolo Blahnik Ivory Leather Floral Trim Sandal Pumps Size 35.5 5.5
> Item:  201949325368
> Seller:
> linda*s***stuff
> 
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/201949325368?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comment:  is the font wrong for these shoes?


Authentic.


----------



## JenJenH8Fakes

Ok, maybe I'm crazy but I thought the N-I-K in Blahnik was spaced too far apart in the logo.
*Thank you Audreylita*


----------



## dexter123

Can anyone id these balenciaga shoes? I'm skeptical.
tia
*Balenciaga Navy Leather Buckle Ballerina Flats Shoes Size 39*
seller:rc-fifth-ave
item: 
201929686476


----------



## Lover1234567

Can I please have this pair of chanel canvas espadrilles authenticated ? Thanks!


----------



## vnp0314

Hallo...
I'd like to buy this Tory Burch Reva Flat form a seller.
It's a Silver Reva Flat size 7 1/2M
I am reside outside US, so does the seller, and she claimed to bought this item at Tory Burch in Phipps Plaza - Atlanta GA and she hand carry it back (no box)
i have hesitate with the code inside, it does not have the serial number and also the code is ended with A20A, meanwhile  from my searching on the web this type should have the type 045.
Would you pls help me to authenticate this item?


----------



## shuze

dexter123 said:


> Can anyone id these balenciaga shoes? I'm skeptical.
> tia
> *Balenciaga Navy Leather Buckle Ballerina Flats Shoes Size 39*
> seller:rc-fifth-ave
> item:
> 201929686476


Authentic IMO


----------



## shuze

vnp0314 said:


> Hallo...
> I'd like to buy this Tory Burch Reva Flat form a seller.
> It's a Silver Reva Flat size 7 1/2M
> I am reside outside US, so does the seller, and she claimed to bought this item at Tory Burch in Phipps Plaza - Atlanta GA and she hand carry it back (no box)
> i have hesitate with the code inside, it does not have the serial number and also the code is ended with A20A, meanwhile  from my searching on the web this type should have the type 045.
> Would you pls help me to authenticate this item?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3736062
> View attachment 3736063
> View attachment 3736064
> View attachment 3736065
> View attachment 3736066
> View attachment 3736067
> View attachment 3736068
> 
> 
> View attachment 3736062
> View attachment 3736063
> View attachment 3736064


They're fine-authentic IMO


----------



## shuze

Lover1234567 said:


> Can I please have this pair of chanel canvas espadrilles authenticated ? Thanks!


I really don't like doing espadrilles but those look fine to me.


----------



## Happy Luppy

Hi guys, i need your help in authenticating YSL Tribtoo:


----------



## petra222

Hi girls, I bought a pair of Chanel boots on ebay from a professional seller. To be sure that they are authentic I need your help.
ebay.co.uk
seller: stuffusell
BNIB CHANEL LADIES BLACK QUILTED LEATHER ROUND TOE LACE UP BOOTS UK4 EU 37
Listing number : 311893668249    Listing ended: 12. June 2017


----------



## shuze

Happy Luppy said:


> Hi guys, i need your help in authenticating YSL Tribtoo:
> Sorry but nowhere near enough pictures. Please refer to the first page of this thread for needed pics and also take the stuffing out and show detailed pictures of the interior stamping on the sides and the insole stamping along with clear pictures of the heel lining and the point where the heel lining meets the side lining. I'd also like to see closeups of the platform and how it is wrapped.


----------



## shuze

petra222 said:


> Hi girls, I bought a pair of Chanel boots on ebay from a professional seller. To be sure that they are authentic I need your help.
> ebay.co.uk
> seller: stuffusell
> BNIB CHANEL LADIES BLACK QUILTED LEATHER ROUND TOE LACE UP BOOTS UK4 EU 37
> Listing number : 311893668249    Listing ended: 12. June 2017


Authentic IMO


----------



## petra222

Thanks so much.


----------



## CLGirl

Hi I found three ebay listings I was hoping to get authenticated. But The last one only has an hour left on the auction.  TIA

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## CLGirl

Also I can't tell if this website is selling authentic shoes or not?
Thanks 


http://www.christianlouboutinshoes.us.com/


----------



## shuze

CLGirl said:


> Hi I found three ebay listings I was hoping to get authenticated. But The last one only has an hour left on the auction.  TIA
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Louboutin-Yellow-Canvas-Slingback-Puglia-Espadrille-Wedges-SZ-39/371785384662?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Louboutin-Red-Puglia-Peep-Toe-Slingback-Espadrille-Wedges-SZ-39/361824025974?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-39-Wedges-Perfect-for-Summer-Worn-once/292152570040?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649



Louboutin (and Valentino) have their own threads. Here's the link for the Louboutin board so repost there as we don't want conversations going on in two places however I will tell you that the website you also posted is definitely NOT Louboutin so stay away from there.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...louboutin-shoes.817623/page-767#post-31450282


----------



## BeenBurned

CLGirl said:


> Also I can't tell if this website is selling authentic shoes or not?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> http://www.christianlouboutinshoes.us.com/


They sell fakes.

This is the official CL site:
*Christian Louboutin US - Christian Louboutin Official‎*
us.christianlouboutin.com/‎


----------



## Happy Luppy

Asked for more images and the seller only provided these:


----------



## shuze

Happy Luppy said:


> Asked for more images and the seller only provided these:


Thanks-authentic IMO


----------



## Happy Luppy

shuze said:


> Thanks-authentic IMO



awesome! thank you so much shuze for your help!


----------



## cathysc

Anyone can offer some insight on the pink MB Hangisi? Sorry I don't have any clearer pictures.


----------



## shuze

cathysc said:


> Anyone can offer some insight on the pink MB Hangisi? Sorry I don't have any clearer pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742938



No one could authenticate anything off that picture. Please refer to the first page for pictures needed.


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello, cold I please get these shoes authenticated? Thank you so much!

Item: *CHLOÉ SUSANNA STUDDED ANKLE BOOTS*
Item #: CHL53157
Seller: The RealReal
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/boots/chloe-susanna-studded-ankle-boots-12


----------



## shuze

Hello, cold I please get these shoes authenticated? Thank you so much!

Item: *CHLOÉ SUSANNA STUDDED ANKLE BOOTS*
Item #: CHL53157
Seller: The RealReal
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/boots/chloe-susanna-studded-ankle-boots-12

What I can see looks fine but I really would like to see the interior and the insole stamp.


----------



## wantitneedit

hi,
may i please have these authenticated? many thanks
item: Gucci patent crinkle shoes
item number: 311902442245
seller: rodeo-drive-deals
link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gucci-NIB-B...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## shuze

wantitneedit said:


> hi,
> may i please have these authenticated? many thanks
> item: Gucci patent crinkle shoes
> item number: 311902442245
> seller: rodeo-drive-deals
> link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gucci-NIB-Black-Crinkle-Patent-Loafer-Flat-Shoe-Gold-Tone-Horsebit-37-7/311902442245?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


Authentic imo


----------



## wantitneedit

shuze said:


> Authentic imo


thanks so much for your quick response!


----------



## rosieclarewood

My lovely husband purchased me some Manolo Blahnik's off ebay after I said I like them, they arrived today and I am not convinced they are authentic, as the stamp on the bottom looks different to the one I already have. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## k5ml3k

shuze said:


> Hello, cold I please get these shoes authenticated? Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: *CHLOÉ SUSANNA STUDDED ANKLE BOOTS*
> Item #: CHL53157
> Seller: The RealReal
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/boots/chloe-susanna-studded-ankle-boots-12
> 
> What I can see looks fine but I really would like to see the interior and the insole stamp.



Thank you so much!


----------



## shuze

rosieclarewood said:


> My lovely husband purchased me some Manolo Blahnik's off ebay after I said I like them, they arrived today and I am not convinced they are authentic, as the stamp on the bottom looks different to the one I already have. Any help would be much appreciated.



Audreylita seems to be away but I believe she would agree that there are no where near enough pictures. Please refer to the first page for needed pics for the future and add closeup focused shots of the interior, label, and lining showing the area where the side lining meets the heel lining. Thanks


----------



## audreylita

rosieclarewood said:


> My lovely husband purchased me some Manolo Blahnik's off ebay after I said I like them, they arrived today and I am not convinced they are authentic, as the stamp on the bottom looks different to the one I already have. Any help would be much appreciated.


And the link to the e-bay auction would be helpful as well.  Thank you.  

Also, Manolo uses a variety of stampings on the soles of his shoes.


----------



## rosieclarewood

Sorry! Here are some more pictures, I hope these help, I don't have my husbands password for ebay so I can't get the link till he is home.


----------



## audreylita

rosieclarewood said:


> Sorry! Here are some more pictures, I hope these help, I don't have my husbands password for ebay so I can't get the link till he is home.


I'll wait for the link.  I personally own many of his BB heels (which is what this appears to be) and all of my innersoles are glued in whereas this one is stitched.  That said, I do have the occasional MB heel that for some reason does have a stitched in innersole.  So I'm a little thrown and would like to see the original listing.  Everything else on the shoe at this point looks good but I would like to see the listing.  Thanks.


----------



## rosieclarewood

Thank you for your help. 

Husband won't be home till tomorrow, here is the old item number if that helps! Not the one he used I don't think! There were from eBay. 
292130818809

It's the stitching and the stamp which has thrown me as my other pair the stamp is completely different. 

Wish we'd gone to the choo outlet at Bicester now - but these match my dress so well.


----------



## audreylita

rosieclarewood said:


> Thank you for your help.
> 
> Husband won't be home till tomorrow, here is the old item number if that helps! Not the one he used I don't think! There were from eBay.
> 292130818809
> 
> It's the stitching and the stamp which has thrown me as my other pair the stamp is completely different.
> 
> Wish we'd gone to the choo outlet at Bicester now - but these match my dress so well.


The stamp in the shoe or on the sole?


----------



## audreylita

audreylita said:


> The stamp in the shoe or on the sole?


That listing number doesn't work.


----------



## rosieclarewood

Sorry it was the item number - this is the link from ebay

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MANOLO-BL...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

I am going to return them as I can't get them authenticated, lesson learnt always pop to london and buy from a store.


----------



## rosieclarewood

the stamp is different and on my other pair is a R after the Manolo Blahnik


----------



## shuze

rosieclarewood said:


> the stamp is different and on my other pair is a R after the Manolo Blahnik


I really don't want to interact on a question that audreylita has been responding to and no one knows Blahnik better than she does but I'll tell you that the R is NOT on all shoes so why don't you wait a bit and give her a chance to get back to you since it was a holiday here in the US.


----------



## audreylita

rosieclarewood said:


> the stamp is different and on my other pair is a R after the Manolo Blahnik


I own about a dozen pairs of BB's and none of them have an R on them.   There are consistently differences in the stampings and having or not having an R is immaterial to authenticity.  We judge his shoes by other standards.  Trust me I've been buying his shoes since the 80's and have seen many changes.


----------



## audreylita

rosieclarewood said:


> the stamp is different and on my other pair is a R after the Manolo Blahnik


As an aside, my avatar is a Manolo shoe that was named after me.  The shoe came in several colors and fabrics.  None of them bear the letter R.  I saw a site that sold knock offs of Manolo's shoes and was amused that they'd knocked off my shoe so I ordered a pair.  I just looked at that shoe and that one does have the R and it's a knock off.


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello, just purchased these guys and was hoping to get them authenticated. Thank you!!

Item: chanel red lambskin cap-toe cc espadrille flats
Item #: 250086
Seller: Couture USA
Link: https://www.coutureusa.com/p-33144-chanel-red-lambskin-cap-toe-cc-espadrille-flats.aspx


----------



## shuze

k5ml3k said:


> Hello, just purchased these guys and was hoping to get them authenticated. Thank you!!
> 
> Item: chanel red lambskin cap-toe cc espadrille flats
> Item #: 250086
> Seller: Couture USA
> Link: https://www.coutureusa.com/p-33144-chanel-red-lambskin-cap-toe-cc-espadrille-flats.aspx


Authentic IMO


----------



## k5ml3k

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO



Thank you so much for the speedy reply!! [emoji5]


----------



## Maltese87

Hi!

I was wondering if anyone could help me out with these Prada court shoes? I bought them on ebay and they arrived today. I tried to post it in the Prada forum, but they said they don't do shoes. I don't know any name or so, just black leather pumps.

Thank you!


----------



## shuze

Maltese87 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could help me out with these Prada court shoes? I bought them on ebay and they arrived today. I tried to post it in the Prada forum, but they said they don't do shoes. I don't know any name or so, just black leather pumps.
> 
> Thank you!


Authentic. Double check the heel lifts to make sure they don't need replacing n you can take some plain old rubber cement n glue down the scrapes-the excess will just ball n rub off.


----------



## Maltese87

shuze said:


> Authentic. Double check the heel lifts to make sure they don't need replacing n you can take some plain old rubber cement n glue down the scrapes-the excess will just ball n rub off.



Thank you so much! And I love hacks like that!


----------



## Maltese87

Hi again!

I'm trying to find comfortable heels for work/evening out, so I am trying all the designers the ladies here have expressed as comfortable 
I just got some Jimmy Choo heels from ebay. The nude Anouks is in size 39 and fit perfect, just a tiny bit big but since they are pointy a size smaller would crush my toes, they are quite wide and super comfortable though. The black Vita pump is quite narrow and hurting my toes a lot, it's my regular size but feels like the sizing is supersmall? This makes me kind of worried and would appreciate if I could get them authenticated.
Thank you for your help! 

Item: Jimmy Choo Anouk pump
Listing number: 172769670715
Seller: oliver20042012
Link: xxxx


----------



## Maltese87

Item: Jimmy Choo Anouk Vita pump
Listing number: 172769672102
Seller: oliver20042012
Link: xxxx


----------



## shuze

Maltese87 said:


> Item: Jimmy Choo Anouk Vita pump
> Listing number: 172769672102
> Seller: oliver20042012
> Link: xxxx


Both pair are authentic IMO but you can never compare apples with oranges as far as sizing goes. Both shoes may be made by the same company but that doesn't mean that they were made in the same factory nor by the same hand and in this case the two shoes are completely different constructions made on two totally different lasts.

IMO sizing by your "usual size" is merely a place "to start" as far as fit goes. I just bought two new Miu Miu. I consider my "usual" size in Miu Miu and Prada to be a 40. The first pair I bought is a 40 but the second pair was tight in the 40 and I bought  the 40.5


----------



## Maltese87

shuze said:


> Both pair are authentic IMO but you can never compare apples with oranges as far as sizing goes. Both shoes may be made by the same company but that doesn't mean that they were made in the same factory nor by the same hand and in this case the two shoes are completely different constructions made on two totally different lasts.
> 
> IMO sizing by your "usual size" is merely a place "to start" as far as fit goes. I just bought two new Miu Miu. I consider my "usual" size in Miu Miu and Prada to be a 40. The first pair I bought is a 40 but the second pair was tight in the 40 and I bought  the 40.5



Thank you so much for your help and taking your time! I had no idea it could be so different in sizing from shoe to shoe within the same company, I'm learning so much


----------



## Holly West

Hi, can anyone help me authenticate these Tory Burch shoes? I am looking for white sandals (odd time of year I know!!) and they aren't selling anything right now that I like. I found a listing on Poshmark that I like but the shoes are still going to be close to $200 so I would like to ensure they're authentic before moving forward. I really can't find a lot of information on this style. Any help would be appreciated! The seller claims to have purchased these shoes new at a boutique that is an authorized seller of TB shoes.


----------



## shuze

Holly West said:


> Hi, can anyone help me authenticate these Tory Burch shoes? I am looking for white sandals (odd time of year I know!!) and they aren't selling anything right now that I like. I found a listing on Poshmark that I like but the shoes are still going to be close to $200 so I would like to ensure they're authentic before moving forward. I really can't find a lot of information on this style. Any help would be appreciated! The seller claims to have purchased these shoes new at a boutique that is an authorized seller of TB shoes.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3765628
> View attachment 3765629
> View attachment 3765630
> View attachment 3765631


I don't see anything wrong with them but can't authenticat them without seeing the undersides of the straps and the shoe without the stuffing.


----------



## Metall

Hi all,

I recently went thrifting and found some Manolo pumps for a great price, wanted to see if you lovely ladies can authenticate them for me? Pleases and thank yous in advance!


----------



## Metall

Hi all,

One more shoe is like you ladies to help me authenticate from the real real:

Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/pumps/chanel-t-strap-cc-pumps

This was the product description on the page:

Black leather and patent leather Chanel round-toe T-strap pumps with gold-tone interlocking CC at counters, covered heels and buckle closures at ankles. Includes dust bag.

Designer Fit: This designer runs narrow and a half size small.
Heels: 4"
Condition: Good. Minor scuffing at exterior; moderate scuffing at outsoles; minor wear at insoles.
Designer: Chanel
Item # CHA152564

There aren't a whole lot of pictures, but ive included what they had please let me know if I should contact them for more.

Thank you!


----------



## Metall

Here is the second pair, also chanel but from tradesy:

Link: https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/chanel-pumps-20361445/?tref=category

Product description from page:
Chanel cap-toe, t strap pumps with tonal stitching, buckle closure and gold-tone CC logo detail at back. Light wear to leather at both toe caps. Some staining to beige leather areas. Some scuffing and scrathing to leather. Some minor damage to leather on heel shafts near heel caps. Some insole and sole wear.

Heel measures approx 4.5"

4944-4


Shoe Size = 39
Brand = Chanel
Color = Beige & Black
Condition = fair


Item ID: 42439 less

Better pictures than the last one, but let me know if I should request better ones.


----------



## shuze

Metall said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently went thrifting and found some Manolo pumps for a great price, wanted to see if you lovely ladies can authenticate them for me? Pleases and thank yous in advance!





Metall said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently went thrifting and found some Manolo pumps for a great price, wanted to see if you lovely ladies can authenticate them for me? Pleases and thank yous in advance!



Don't know if Audreylita is around but they're authentic IMO!


----------



## shuze

Metall said:


> Hi all,
> 
> One more shoe is like you ladies to help me authenticate from the real real:
> 
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/pumps/chanel-t-strap-cc-pumps
> 
> This was the product description on the page:
> 
> Black leather and patent leather Chanel round-toe T-strap pumps with gold-tone interlocking CC at counters, covered heels and buckle closures at ankles. Includes dust bag.
> 
> Designer Fit: This designer runs narrow and a half size small.
> Heels: 4"
> Condition: Good. Minor scuffing at exterior; moderate scuffing at outsoles; minor wear at insoles.
> Designer: Chanel
> Item # CHA152564
> 
> There aren't a whole lot of pictures, but ive included what they had please let me know if I should contact them for more.
> 
> Thank you!


Sorry but pictures are not detailed enough for me. I need a closeup clear picture of the sole stamp, the insole stamp and the area where the heel lining meets the side lining. The uppers look ok but that's not enough for authentication.


----------



## shuze

Metall said:


> Here is the second pair, also chanel but from tradesy:
> 
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/chanel-pumps-20361445/?tref=category
> 
> Product description from page:
> Chanel cap-toe, t strap pumps with tonal stitching, buckle closure and gold-tone CC logo detail at back. Light wear to leather at both toe caps. Some staining to beige leather areas. Some scuffing and scrathing to leather. Some minor damage to leather on heel shafts near heel caps. Some insole and sole wear.
> 
> Heel measures approx 4.5"
> 
> 4944-4
> 
> 
> Shoe Size = 39
> Brand = Chanel
> Color = Beige & Black
> Condition = fair
> 
> 
> Item ID: 42439 less
> 
> Better pictures than the last one, but let me know if I should request better ones.


Authentic IMO


----------



## Metall

shuze said:


> Sorry but pictures are not detailed enough for me. I need a closeup clear picture of the sole stamp, the insole stamp and the area where the heel lining meets the side lining. The uppers look ok but that's not enough for authentication.



Thats what I was thinking too, thanks so much. I will see if either sellers could post the pictures you requested!


----------



## Metall

shuze said:


> Don't know if Audreylita is around but they're authentic IMO!



Huzzahhh!!! yayay I think my skills at spotting the fakes are getting better! but always a relief to know my $20 find was actually worth spending the time to dig.


----------



## audreylita

Metall said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently went thrifting and found some Manolo pumps for a great price, wanted to see if you lovely ladies can authenticate them for me? Pleases and thank yous in advance!


Authentic and slightly vintage, I always loved this particular bow effect.


----------



## Metall

shuze said:


> Sorry but pictures are not detailed enough for me. I need a closeup clear picture of the sole stamp, the insole stamp and the area where the heel lining meets the side lining. The uppers look ok but that's not enough for authentication.



Hi size,

I took the plunge and bought these since they were on sale at an insanely good price...which also makes me nervous.

I just got them in the mail, here are some better pictures. Please let me know your thoughts.... please ignore the background I am at work

On another note I think most of the scuffing is fixable since it is on the patent. But do you know if there is a thread for cobblers in nyc?


----------



## audreylita

Metall said:


> Hi size,
> 
> I took the plunge and bought these since they were on sale at an insanely good price...which also makes me nervous.
> 
> I just got them in the mail, here are some better pictures. Please let me know your thoughts.... please ignore the background I am at work
> 
> On another note I think most of the scuffing is fixable since it is on the patent. But do you know if there is a thread for cobblers in nyc?


Authentic IMO.  And Leather Spa on W. 55th Street is the place to go for any leather repairs.


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO.  And Leather Spa on W. 55th Street is the place to go for any leather repairs.


LOL I was going to post to wait for Audreylita for a great NY cobbler. Enjoy your shoes!


----------



## Metall

shuze said:


> LOL I was going to post to wait for Audreylita for a great NY cobbler. Enjoy your shoes!





audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO.  And Leather Spa on W. 55th Street is the place to go for any leather repairs.




Whoohoooo!!! You ladies are amazing and fantastic and wonderful thank you!! 

As a side note: also very very bad for my bank account, hahaha. Before the interwebs if a shoe passed me by it was oh well....now I have you girls and ebay


----------



## audreylita

Metall said:


> Whoohoooo!!! You ladies are amazing and fantastic and wonderful thank you!!
> 
> As a side note: also very very bad for my bank account, hahaha. Before the interwebs if a shoe passed me by it was oh well....now I have you girls and ebay


And I'm one of the guilty ones who lists their shoes on e-bay.


----------



## ItsFraa

Can anyone help me to authenticate these shoes. They look so real. Please help me


----------



## shuze

ItsFraa said:


> Can anyone help me to authenticate these shoes. They look so real. Please help me


Nowhere near enough pictures. Please refer to the first page of this thread for needed pics.


----------



## ItsFraa

shuze said:


> Nowhere near enough pictures. Please refer to the first page of this thread for needed pics.


Seller posted that on his facebook. I'm gonna try to let him take more pictures as much as detailed he can so i can show you.


----------



## cestlisa

Dear authenticators,
Could you please kindly share your thoughts on these Roger Vivier shoes? Thank you very much.

Item Name (if you know it): Belle Vivier in satin 
Link (if available): http://www.vestiairecollective.com/.../black-cloth-roger-vivier-heels-4304116.shtml
Seller: Carolyn

Thank you


----------



## audreylita

cestlisa said:


> Dear authenticators,
> Could you please kindly share your thoughts on these Roger Vivier shoes? Thank you very much.
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Belle Vivier in satin
> Link (if available): http://www.vestiairecollective.com/.../black-cloth-roger-vivier-heels-4304116.shtml
> Seller: Carolyn
> 
> Thank you


Authentic IMO.  I would qualify these shoes as more vintage, only my older Vivier's have the inner label sewn in as shown in this pair.


----------



## cestlisa

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO.  I would qualify these shoes as more vintage, only my older Vivier's have the inner label sewn in as shown in this pair.


Thank you Audreylita It's a very good price for this model...


----------



## audreylita

cestlisa said:


> Thank you Audreylita It's a very good price for this model...


Yes it is!


----------



## z_zai

Hello!
Could you please authenticate this espadrilles for me?
Item name: Loius Vuitton Canvas Blue Shore Espadrille Flats 35 Corail
Item number: 176209
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/louis-vuitton-canvas-blue-shore-espadrille-flats-35-corail-176209

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## shuze

z_zai said:


> Hello!
> Could you please authenticate this espadrilles for me?
> Item name: Loius Vuitton Canvas Blue Shore Espadrille Flats 35 Corail
> Item number: 176209
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/louis-vuitton-canvas-blue-shore-espadrille-flats-35-corail-176209
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!
> View attachment 3781679
> View attachment 3781680
> 
> View attachment 3781669
> View attachment 3781670
> View attachment 3781671
> View attachment 3781672
> View attachment 3781673



Authentic IMO


----------



## z_zai

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


Thank you so much!


----------



## aishabatbat

Hi authenticators~ Would you please help me to authenticate these shoes?
I know that there is a authenticate this Valentino shoe thread in this forum, but I find that this thread hasn't update since 3 July. It would be great if someone can help me here. Thank you.

Photo Link: http://s347.photobucket.com/user/aishafong516/library/?sort=2&page=1


----------



## shuze

aishabatbat said:


> Hi authenticators~ Would you please help me to authenticate these shoes?
> I know that there is a authenticate this Valentino shoe thread in this forum, but I find that this thread hasn't update since 3 July. It would be great if someone can help me here. Thank you.
> 
> Photo Link: http://s347.photobucket.com/user/aishafong516/library/?sort=2&page=1


Sorry but you must post Valentino on the Valentino thread. If you don't receive a response just let me know and I'll look there but I'm sure the authenticators will respond.


----------



## aishabatbat

shuze said:


> Sorry but you must post Valentino on the Valentino thread. If you don't receive a response just let me know and I'll look there but I'm sure the authenticators will respond.



okay! Thanks for your help! I will post it there.


----------



## samfi

Hello, please authenticate these Alaia wedges, I bought them  (for 200€, I still could return them) at www.vite-envogue.de  . It's a second hand with designer stuffs. I bought there many things and they are authentic but with these Alaia shoes Im a bit confused. I looked at many sites with original Alaia shoes and Im still not sure about them.  Please someone to help me, grettings!


----------



## shuze

samfi said:


> Hello, please authenticate these Alaia wedges, I bought them  (for 200€, I still could return them) at www.vite-envogue.de  . It's a second hand with designer stuffs. I bought there many things and they are authentic but with these Alaia shoes Im a bit confused. I looked at many sites with original Alaia shoes and Im still not sure about them.  Please someone to help me, grettings!


Authentic IMO


----------



## samfi

one better pict of alaia wedges stitching and label  Also I bought from the same site Gianvito Rossi heels (model Azalia), are they authentic too? Thanks for everything and much love, xoxo


----------



## shuze

samfi said:


> one better pict of alaia wedges stitching and label  Also I bought from the same site Gianvito Rossi heels (model Azalia), are they authentic too? Thanks for everything and much love, xoxo


Authentic IMO


----------



## Hanabisayuki

Hi there, would you please help me authenticate these shoes? Thanks!
Item name: Manila Blahnik Hangisi Flats
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/manolo-balh...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Seller: /rubengerardo777


----------



## JessicaGirl

Hi! I just bought these Sergio Rossi black stiletto pumps yesterday from TheOutnet and I am hoping that they are not fake. I know that TheOutnet is Net-A-Porter's sister website and that they both have a good reputation, but I have heard of some people getting fakes.

Please help!


----------



## shuze

JessicaGirl said:


> Hi! I just bought these Sergio Rossi black stiletto pumps yesterday from TheOutnet and I am hoping that they are not fake. I know that TheOutnet is Net-A-Porter's sister website and that they both have a good reputation, but I have heard of some people getting fakes.
> 
> Please help!


Authentic IMO


----------



## shuze

Hanabisayuki said:


> Hi there, would you please help me authenticate these shoes? Thanks!
> Item name: Manila Blahnik Hangisi Flats
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/manolo-balhnik-hangisi-flats-36-1-2/201922165135?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Seller: /rubengerardo777



This is a bit complicated and all solely my opinion:
The shoes are definitely authentic. My best educated guess is that they were a mismatched pair of the same shoe in the same size. I know I have been known to try on multiple pairs of the same shoe in the same size to see which pair fits best. When shoes are handmade one person cuts on the line, one cuts slightly over or under etc and these minute changes can affect fit and sometimes salespeople mismatch by accident when they put them back and sometimes a retail buyer purposely switches which is a lousy thing to do. 

I can't know exactly what happened to yours as although they appear to slightly vary in top line that could be the picture. You've got the shoe and if they look OK to you, wear and enjoy. They're real and your seller disclosed that they were used and showed variance in color. That variance can also come from one shoe having been on display but the color difference would be more significant and that would not explain a slight difference in shape which I think I see.

They were retailed as a pair and returned. I know of one major retailer who blackens soles of slightly worn returns for off price heavily discounted resales. IMO yours are from them. That would explain the slight difference in color (2 different dye lots) and shape. 

If none of that bugs you, forget it and enjoy your genuine MB's bought IMO at a great price!


----------



## shuze

Hanabisayuki said:


> Hi there, would you please help me authenticate these shoes? Thanks!
> Item name: Manila Blahnik Hangisi Flats
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/manolo-balhnik-hangisi-flats-36-1-2/201922165135?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Seller: /rubengerardo777


Just caught that your seller declared the souls as nonslip-that's not a non slip-it's a stain to cover slight wear but there's no way they would know that. Again, if the slight differences don't bug you then wear and enjoy your good buy.


----------



## shuze

Oops soles LOL...


----------



## Hanabisayuki

shuze said:


> Oops soles LOL...


Thank you Shuze! Wow! That was very informative and now I know more about why my shoes are they way they are ^.^ Thank you!!!


----------



## shuze

Hanabisayuki said:


> Thank you Shuze! Wow! That was very informative and now I know more about why my shoes are they way they are ^.^ Thank you!!!


You're very welcome. Normally we try to just say authentic (or not) but this was such an oddball rarely seen issue that I thought it warranted further discussion for all


----------



## ninasilencieux

I found these shoes at a thrift shop for $5 (It was in a small town, so likely no one knew what they had.) I would like to sell them, but after doing some research I became concerned that they might be fakes ala DHgate. I can't in good conscience ask the same price for a counterfeit that I would for the real deal. Can anyone tell based on these photos? Are there any other markers I can look for that would help me determine their authenticity? The price sticker on the sole indicates that they were originally sold at full retail price in either Hong Kong or United Arab Emirates.


----------



## shuze

ninasilencieux said:


> I found these shoes at a thrift shop for $5 (It was in a small town, so likely no one knew what they had.) I would like to sell them, but after doing some research I became concerned that they might be fakes ala DHgate. I can't in good conscience ask the same price for a counterfeit that I would for the real deal. Can anyone tell based on these photos? Are there any other markers I can look for that would help me determine their authenticity? The price sticker on the sole indicates that they were originally sold at full retail price in either Hong Kong or United Arab Emirates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3789104
> View attachment 3789105
> View attachment 3789106
> View attachment 3789107
> View attachment 3789108
> View attachment 3789109



I think I speak for all authenticators here that we're appalled that any tPFer would consider selling a counterfeit at any price. Counterfeits need not be destroyed IMO if sole stamps can be gouged out and labels removed. Many authenticators will not authenticate without a link to a the listing since they won't authenticate for sellers. I do not feel that way and will authenticate for anyone I can as long as reselling is not mentioned but in all honesty I cannot help you on these as you pretty much stated that you would resell a counterfeit which goes against everything I believe.

Please use a professional service to authenticate your shoes. The cost is only around $7.50 depending on the company,


----------



## shoppingbitch

I brought these Prada loafers on eBay, they're used and I have no idea if they're authentic or not. The inside feels like genuine leather. 
Here are pics


----------



## shoppingbitch

Here are more pics


----------



## shoppingbitch

Since they were pre-owned, they only came with one dust bag

Here are the photos of the dust bag


----------



## shoppingbitch

This is the dust bag from the inside-out. The stitching seems off to me


----------



## shoppingbitch

I brought these Prada loafers on eBay, they're used and I have no idea if they're authentic or not. The inside feels like genuine leather. 
Here are pics


----------



## shoppingbitch

more pics...


----------



## shoppingbitch

Since they were pre-owned, they only came with one dust bag

Here are the photos of the dust bag


----------



## shoppingbitch

This is the dust bag from the inside-out. The stitching seems off to me...not sure...


----------



## shoppingbitch

This is the dust bag from the inside-out. The stitching seems off to me....I'm so unsure..


----------



## shoppingbitch

full view of dust bag from inside-out


----------



## shoppingbitch

Full view of both shoes


----------



## shuze

shoppingbitch said:


> I brought these Prada loafers on eBay, they're used and I have no idea if they're authentic or not. The inside feels like genuine leather.
> Here are pics


Authentic IMO n no need to post any more pics. Enjoy!


----------



## shuze

shoppingbitch said:


> I brought these Prada loafers on eBay, they're used and I have no idea if they're authentic or not. The inside feels like genuine leather.
> Here are pics


Also no need to post dustbags-we've seen genuine product in fake bags and vice versa.


----------



## ninasilencieux

shuze said:


> I think I speak for all authenticators here that we're appalled that any tPFer would consider selling a counterfeit at any price. Counterfeits need not be destroyed IMO if sole stamps can be gouged out and labels removed. Many authenticators will not authenticate without a link to a the listing since they won't authenticate for sellers. I do not feel that way and will authenticate for anyone I can as long as reselling is not mentioned but in all honesty I cannot help you on these as you pretty much stated that you would resell a counterfeit which goes against everything I believe.
> 
> Please use a professional service to authenticate your shoes. The cost is only around $7.50 depending on the company,



I truly didn't mean to appall anybody, lol. I think there has been a slight misunderstanding. Please forgive my ignorance and resultant faux pas. If I sell the shoes, that would probably be the beginning and end of my career as a purveyor of designer goods, so I wasn't aware of your prohibition against sellers or that it would apply to me. I bought the shoes on a whim one day, recognizing the designer name. It wasn't until I did a little research that I realized they were either really valuable or counterfeit. The idea of intentionally misrepresenting something for a profit is so distasteful to me, and something I think we can agree on. That is how I found this forum and why I came here to ask. I am trying to do the right thing. No way will I consider destroying or disfiguring until I am absolutely certain of their authenticity, though. If they are the real deal, it would be an incredible stroke of good fortune for my family. Thank you for educating me. I will try to find a professional service as you suggested.


----------



## shuze

ninasilencieux said:


> I truly didn't mean to appall anybody, lol. I think there has been a slight misunderstanding. Please forgive my ignorance and resultant faux pas. If I sell the shoes, that would probably be the beginning and end of my career as a purveyor of designer goods, so I wasn't aware of your prohibition against sellers or that it would apply to me. I bought the shoes on a whim one day, recognizing the designer name. It wasn't until I did a little research that I realized they were either really valuable or counterfeit. The idea of intentionally misrepresenting something for a profit is so distasteful to me, and something I think we can agree on. That is how I found this forum and why I came here to ask. I am trying to do the right thing. No way will I consider destroying or disfiguring until I am absolutely certain of their authenticity, though. If they are the real deal, it would be an incredible stroke of good fortune for my family. Thank you for educating me. I will try to find a professional service as you suggested.



Definitely do not destroy them and do go to a professional. My comments were only for fake product after authentication. Now you know for the future not to discuss selling here and hope you'll come back.


----------



## hydrosol

Hello authenticators, would you please help me to authenticate thirst shoes?thanks you very much!

Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/362051394666 
Item number:362051394666 
Name: manolo Blahnik hangisi crystal green satin pumps 
Seller:onlybonafide


----------



## audreylita

hydrosol said:


> Hello authenticators, would you please help me to authenticate thirst shoes?thanks you very much!
> 
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/362051394666
> Item number:362051394666
> Name: manolo Blahnik hangisi crystal green satin pumps
> Seller:onlybonafide
> View attachment 3791209
> View attachment 3791211
> View attachment 3791212
> View attachment 3791213
> View attachment 3791214
> View attachment 3791215


Authentic IMO.


----------



## hydrosol

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO.



Thank you very much!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

*(reposted from BV forum, someone directed me here)

Item Name: 
BOTTEGA VENETA INTRECCIATO LEATHER LOAFERS
Seller name or ID:  *TheRealReal
*Working Link to pictures:  *https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/flats/bottega-veneta-intrecciato-leather-loafers-28-29
*Comments:* Photos include bottom of shoe. I am not familiar with BV but love these loafers. The logo imprint on inside looks "old". _As well as authentication, any ideas to how old they are?  _Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## shuze

BalenciagaKitte said:


> *(reposted from BV forum, someone directed me here)
> 
> Item Name:
> BOTTEGA VENETA INTRECCIATO LEATHER LOAFERS
> Seller name or ID:  *TheRealReal
> *Working Link to pictures:  *https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/flats/bottega-veneta-intrecciato-leather-loafers-28-29
> *Comments:* Photos include bottom of shoe. I am not familiar with BV but love these loafers. The logo imprint on inside looks "old". _As well as authentication, any ideas to how old they are?  _Thanks in advance!!!


Authentic IMO.  Can't help w age but agree that they are older.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO.  Can't help w age but agree that they are older.


Thank you!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Hi again authenticators! Here is another pair of Bottega Veneta flats. I think I like these better than the loafers (they are newer and definitely the price is better)! Thank you in advance!

Item Name (if you know it): *Bottega Veneta suede flats*
Link (if available):  https://poshmark.com/listing/Bottega-Veneta-suede-flats-5946a5faa88e7dd20e00922e
Seller: afonina
Comments: more photos at link, here are the critical ones:


----------



## mohd fauzi

Hi, i want to ask about the authenticity of this sneakers.
This shoe has no Gucci and made in writing.please help me
thank you


----------



## audreylita

mohd fauzi said:


> Hi, i want to ask about the authenticity of this sneakers.
> This shoe has no Gucci and made in writing.please help me
> thank you


Do you have a link to an original listing?  I personally have never seen a Gucci sneaker without at least one Gucci insignia.


----------



## shuze

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Hi again authenticators! Here is another pair of Bottega Veneta flats. I think I like these better than the loafers (they are newer and definitely the price is better)! Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): *Bottega Veneta suede flats*
> Link (if available):  https://poshmark.com/listing/Bottega-Veneta-suede-flats-5946a5faa88e7dd20e00922e
> Seller: afonina
> Comments: more photos at link, here are the critical ones:
> 
> View attachment 3795281
> View attachment 3795282
> View attachment 3795283
> View attachment 3795284


Authentic IMO


----------



## shuze

mohd fauzi said:


> Hi, i want to ask about the authenticity of this sneakers.
> This shoe has no Gucci and made in writing.please help me
> thank you





mohd fauzi said:


> Hi, i want to ask about the authenticity of this sneakers.
> This shoe has no Gucci and made in writing.please help me
> thank you



Fake!


----------



## mohd fauzi

shuze said:


> Fake!


thank you,the meterial is very authentic sneakers gucci


----------



## mohd fauzi

audreylita said:


> Do you have a link to an original listing?  I personally have never seen a Gucci sneaker without at least one Gucci insignia.


This is my sneakers


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


Thank you Shuze! I purchased them!


----------



## shuze

mohd fauzi said:


> thank you,the meterial is very authentic sneakers gucci



I understand that you are disappointed but you came here asking for an authentication and I am a footwear authenticator for this forum. The shoes were not made by Gucci. Nothing about them is correct.


----------



## mohd fauzi

shuze said:


> I understand that you are disappointed but you came here asking for an authentication and I am a footwear authenticator for this forum. The shoes were not made by Gucci. Nothing about them is correct.


yes thank you friend


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello, could I please get these guys authenticated? Thank you!!

Item: *CHANEL Lambskin CC Espadrilles 36 Black*
Item #: 194159
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-lambskin-cc-espadrilles-36-black-194159


----------



## shuze

k5ml3k said:


> Hello, could I please get these guys authenticated? Thank you!!
> 
> Item: *CHANEL Lambskin CC Espadrilles 36 Black*
> Item #: 194159
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-lambskin-cc-espadrilles-36-black-194159


Authentic IMO


----------



## shoppingbitch

Hello again, I found these Fendi shoes on Poshmark. I want to know if they're authentic.
The pics are from the seller ltucker090906


----------



## k5ml3k

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO



Thank you!!


----------



## shuze

shoppingbitch said:


> Hello again, I found these Fendi shoes on Poshmark. I want to know if they're authentic.
> The pics are from the seller ltucker090906


Authentic IMO


----------



## audreylita

samfi said:


> fake IMO


Thank you for your interest in this thread.  You have asked for authentication on several items and we're glad to be of service to you with our information and knowledge of all brands.   We do ask that members with an extensive knowledge of brands and with purse forum posts of over 500 contribute to this authentications thread.  You can read the Purse Forum Administration rules in post #1 of this thread.  Thank you for your understanding. 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-those-shoes.32044/


----------



## Gg1909

Hi, I would love it if some would help me authenticate these Saint Laurent Babycat slip ons. I ordered them from this website and can't shake the feeling that something is wrong. Here is the old listing:
https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/saint...le-white-black-athletic-20942227/?tref=closet
I asked the seller for a receipt. I'll attach the picture he sent which doesn't make the authenticity clear. It seems like he mass buys from outlets then re-sells. I also know these shoes are meant to run large but I ordered my true size (6.5 US) and they are tight! I don't want to wear them if they are fake... Thank you so much in advance!
Additional info: It seems like they haven't been embossed hard enough on the white leather, leather seems fake, and the insole comes out easily and marked as 35 even though the shoes are size 36.5. BUT I looked them up on farfetch and the pictures on the site also seem to have the same flaws: https://www.farfetch.com/it/shopping/women/saint-laurent--skate-slip-on-trainers-item-10636110.aspx


----------



## shuze

Gg1909 said:


> Hi, I would love it if some would help me authenticate these Saint Laurent Babycat slip ons. I ordered them from this website and can't shake the feeling that something is wrong. Here is the old listing:
> https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/saint...le-white-black-athletic-20942227/?tref=closet
> I asked the seller for a receipt. I'll attach the picture he sent which doesn't make the authenticity clear. It seems like he mass buys from outlets then re-sells. I also know these shoes are meant to run large but I ordered my true size (6.5 US) and they are tight! I don't want to wear them if they are fake... Thank you so much in advance!
> Additional info: It seems like they haven't been embossed hard enough on the white leather, leather seems fake, and the insole comes out easily and marked as 35 even though the shoes are size 36.5. BUT I looked them up on farfetch and the pictures on the site also seem to have the same flaws: https://www.farfetch.com/it/shopping/women/saint-laurent--skate-slip-on-trainers-item-10636110.aspx



I only give authentication opinions on selective sneakers as you just can't compare molded soling with traditionally lasted footwear. That being said, they look fine to me. You also can't compare fit with traditional Saint Laurent footwear which is made in Italy as these are contracted out in Spain as are their espadrilles. I have no answer to why a 35 footbed would be in a 36.5 shoe but if they feel OK I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Gg1909

Edit here


shuze said:


> I only give authentication opinions on selective sneakers as you just can't compare molded soling with traditionally lasted footwear. That being said, they look fine to me. You also can't compare fit with traditional Saint Laurent footwear which is made in Italy as these are contracted out in Spain as are their espadrilles. I have no answer to why a 35 footbed would be in a 36.5 shoe but if they feel OK I wouldn't worry about it.



Thanks for your help Shuze!


----------



## shoppingbitch

Are these shoes authentic? Found on Poshmark and seller is butterflymtn


----------



## shoppingbitch

Authentic? Also found on Poshmark:


----------



## amstevens714

May I ask for help with these?

I definitely have reservations but I've never owned a pair of this type of prAda shoe.

Item: Prada patent kitten heels
Seller: cashinmybag
Item#: 131772
Link: https://www.cashinmybag.com/products/prada-black-patent-leather-mary-jane-pumps-size-7

Thank you so much for any help you can provide.


----------



## shuze

shoppingbitch said:


> Are these shoes authentic? Found on Poshmark and seller is butterflymtn


Authentic IMO


----------



## shuze

amstevens714 said:


> May I ask for help with these?
> 
> I definitely have reservations but I've never owned a pair of this type of prAda shoe.
> 
> Item: Prada patent kitten heels
> Seller: cashinmybag
> Item#: 131772
> Link: https://www.cashinmybag.com/products/prada-black-patent-leather-mary-jane-pumps-size-7
> 
> Thank you so much for any help you can provide.


Authentic IMO-what are your concerns? They're fine-just older.


----------



## shoppingbitch

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO



Are these also authentic?


----------



## amstevens714

May I ask for help with these?

I definitely have reservations but I've never owned a pair of this type of prAda shoe.

Item: Prada patent kitten heels
Seller: cashinmybag
Item#: 131772
Link: https://www.cashinmybag.com/products/prada-black-patent-leather-mary-jane-pumps-size-7

Thank you so much for any help you can provide.



shuze said:


> Authentic IMO-what are your concerns? They're fine-just older.



Thank you so much for the prompt reply! Maybe my expectations around the details were too high. The areas that concerned me were the fact that the red Prada logo was just written on. I thought it would be fabric? I also was surprised that the 37 1/2 marking was so blurry. Also the 37 1/2 sticker on the bottom was blurry. I have included additional very close photos but I'm sure it's just that I don't know the shoe well. With that said, I love the shoe lol ! Thank you again, so much!!


----------



## columbian2009

Hey authenticators, could you please check the hangisi? Thanks a lot!

Links:https://www.ebay.com/itm/311941843869 
Item: 311941843869
Seller:hughie8465
Name: mb hangisi 105


----------



## shuze

shoppingbitch said:


> Authentic? Also found on Poshmark:


Authentic IMO


----------



## audreylita

columbian2009 said:


> Hey authenticators, could you please check the hangisi? Thanks a lot!
> 
> Links:https://www.ebay.com/itm/311941843869
> Item: 311941843869
> Seller:hughie8465
> Name: mb hangisi 105


Authentic IMO.


----------



## columbian2009

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO.


thank a lot audreylita


----------



## shuze

amstevens714 said:


> May I ask for help with these?
> 
> I definitely have reservations but I've never owned a pair of this type of prAda shoe.
> 
> Item: Prada patent kitten heels
> Seller: cashinmybag
> Item#: 131772
> Link: https://www.cashinmybag.com/products/prada-black-patent-leather-mary-jane-pumps-size-7
> 
> Thank you so much for any help you can provide.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for the prompt reply! Maybe my expectations around the details were too high. The areas that concerned me were the fact that the red Prada logo was just written on. I thought it would be fabric? I also was surprised that the 37 1/2 marking was so blurry. Also the 37 1/2 sticker on the bottom was blurry. I have included additional very close photos but I'm sure it's just that I don't know the shoe well. With that said, I love the shoe lol ! Thank you again, so much!!


No the red stripe is printed and the stamping is also fine.They are authentic.


----------



## amstevens714

shuze said:


> No the red stripe is printed and the stamping is also fine.They are authentic.



That's such fantastic news! I'm glad I was ignorant on this one . So very grateful for your help! You are so kind to share your knowledge here!


----------



## mohd fauzi

Authentic or Fake?
Thank You


----------



## shuze

mohd fauzi said:


> Authentic or Fake?
> Thank You


Fake IMO


----------



## shuze

shuze said:


> Fake IMO





mohd fauzi said:


> Authentic or Fake?
> Thank You[/QUOTE
> 
> Where are you getting these? That's 2 pair now that are definitely counterfeit.


----------



## vanny11

HI. can anyone please help me to authenticate these please? Thank you so much


----------



## mohd fauzi

Thank you friend.
This item is my hometown


----------



## mohd fauzi

Hi,this item authentic or fake?
Please help me
Thank you


----------



## audreylita

vanny11 said:


> HI. can anyone please help me to authenticate these please? Thank you so much


Authentic IMO.


----------



## shuze

mohd fauzi said:


> Hi,this item authentic or fake?
> Please help me
> Thank you


Your pictures are too dark and blurry for me and we do ask that members who ask for authentications do contribute by also posting on other threads. I'll do these after you post clearer pictures of the full insoles, sole and interior sides but after these please start contributing on other threads or use a professional service. These look better than the others but I need more pictures.


----------



## Filichita

Please help me authticate these, thanks!
1) Name: MANOLO BLAHNIK BLACK SUEDE ANKLE BOOTS 36.5 US 6
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MANOLO-BL...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
Seller: design_soup
Item number: 311943614440
2) Name: Manolo Blahnik Brown Bow Tie Flats Size 36 6
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Manolo-Bl...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
Seller: austinpetsalivewomensresale
Item number: 172839871860


----------



## shuze

Filichita said:


> Please help me authticate these, thanks!
> 1) Name: MANOLO BLAHNIK BLACK SUEDE ANKLE BOOTS 36.5 US 6
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-BLACK-SUEDE-ANKLE-BOOTS-36-5-US-6/311943614440?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> Seller: design_soup
> Item number: 311943614440
> 2) Name: Manolo Blahnik Brown Bow Tie Flats Size 36 6
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Manolo-Blahnik-Brown-Bow-Tie-Flats-Size-36-6/172839871860?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> Seller: austinpetsalivewomensresale
> Item number: 172839871860


Wait for Audreylita on the boots-I can't see much of anything but the brown flats are fine.


----------



## Allinbee

Hello all. Just bought a pair of ysl tribute from reebonz. They look great but my only concern is that the box and dustbags dont have "Paris" written on them like the ones I have. Also, the one from reebonz come with an authenticity card. The ones I have have no card at all.  I have three pairs in other colours bought at saks and ysl boutique. Does anyone have any info on this issue? Everything else looks good. Even the box and dustbags materials are on par with my other ones. I have 7 days to return. Thanks.


----------



## Allinbee

Very professional, great paper materials but none of my other pairs (boutique-bought have these). Is this a new thing?


----------



## Allinbee

Here it is. Sorry was unable to post it earlier.


----------



## Allinbee

Allinbee said:


> Here it is. Sorry was unable to post it earlier.
> View attachment 3807737


Oops why is it posted up side down? It looks fine on my photo gallery. Let me try again


----------



## Allinbee




----------



## shuze

Allinbee said:


> View attachment 3807738
> View attachment 3807739



Yes they are rebranding although I haven't looked at the packaging to be honest. The shoes look fine to me but I would like to see a picture of the interior size stamping and sole stamping when you have a chance.


----------



## Allinbee

shuze said:


> Yes they are rebranding although I haven't looked at the packaging to be honest. The shoes look fine to me but I would like to see a picture of the interior size stamping and sole stamping when you have a chance.


Thanks a lot Shuze. More pics:


----------



## Allinbee

I think you meant this one for size stamping? Thanks again. Really appreciate the help. I love these shoes but need to make sure coz they are not cheap [emoji22]


----------



## shuze

Allinbee said:


> I think you meant this one for size stamping? Thanks again. Really appreciate the help. I love these shoes but need to make sure coz they are not cheap [emoji22]
> 
> View attachment 3807977


They are authentic. Enjoy!


----------



## audreylita

Filichita said:


> Please help me authticate these, thanks!
> 1) Name: MANOLO BLAHNIK BLACK SUEDE ANKLE BOOTS 36.5 US 6
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-BLACK-SUEDE-ANKLE-BOOTS-36-5-US-6/311943614440?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> Seller: design_soup
> Item number: 311943614440
> 2) Name: Manolo Blahnik Brown Bow Tie Flats Size 36 6
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Manolo-Blahnik-Brown-Bow-Tie-Flats-Size-36-6/172839871860?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> Seller: austinpetsalivewomensresale
> Item number: 172839871860


The boots are fine.  And the shoes are fine as well but note there is a non slip grip in the back of the left shoe.  You should inquire to make sure it's not hiding a defect or why it was put in just one shoe, it could affect how it feels on your foot.  In addition to the noted smell of mothballs.


----------



## Filichita

shuze, audreylita thank you for your help.
I do not know anything about this shoe and did not dare to buy boots without your exposure, unfortunately they have already been bought , I will look further 
About shoes, I'll ask the seller, thank you for drawing attention to this.


----------



## Allinbee

shuze said:


> They are authentic. Enjoy!


Thanks soooo much Shuze. Really appreciated the help.


----------



## shutz

.


----------



## paigecoal

Hi everyone, I was in a lurch for a wedding and bought these Aquazzura Forever Marilyn 105 pumps in poppy red on ebay in a size 36.5 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-Aqua...var=541332333369&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Looking at the shoes now though, I can't shake the feeling though that they feel off. They look similar to the pictures but the construction seems shoddier than a luxury shoe, I attached closeups of the side of the heels where I feel like I can see the stitching/glue. And the stamped/engraved made in italy/aquazurra underneath the pineapple seems a bit off as well. The suede also seems much less luxurious than the suede on my other shoes that I know are authentic for sure. I don't know if this is because they are real but just faded or because they are fake and faux suede. Please let me know if I'm being paranoid. Thank you!


----------



## shuze

paigecoal said:


> Hi everyone, I was in a lurch for a wedding and bought these Aquazzura Forever Marilyn 105 pumps in poppy red on ebay in a size 36.5 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-Aquazzura-Firenze-Forever-Marilyn-Poppy-Red-Suede-Heels-Sz-36-5-39/332329150882?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&var=541332333369&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Looking at the shoes now though, I can't shake the feeling though that they feel off. They look similar to the pictures but the construction seems shoddier than a luxury shoe, I attached closeups of the side of the heels where I feel like I can see the stitching/glue. And the stamped/engraved made in italy/aquazurra underneath the pineapple seems a bit off as well. The suede also seems much less luxurious than the suede on my other shoes that I know are authentic for sure. I don't know if this is because they are real but just faded or because they are fake and faux suede. Please let me know if I'm being paranoid. Thank you!


They look fine to me.


----------



## shuze

shuze said:


> They look fine to me.





shuze said:


> They look fine to me.





paigecoal said:


> Hi everyone, I was in a lurch for a wedding and bought these Aquazzura Forever Marilyn 105 pumps in poppy red on ebay in a size 36.5 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-Aquazzura-Firenze-Forever-Marilyn-Poppy-Red-Suede-Heels-Sz-36-5-39/332329150882?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&var=541332333369&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Looking at the shoes now though, I can't shake the feeling though that they feel off. They look similar to the pictures but the construction seems shoddier than a luxury shoe, I attached closeups of the side of the heels where I feel like I can see the stitching/glue. And the stamped/engraved made in italy/aquazurra underneath the pineapple seems a bit off as well. The suede also seems much less luxurious than the suede on my other shoes that I know are authentic for sure. I don't know if this is because they are real but just faded or because they are fake and faux suede. Please let me know if I'm being paranoid. Thank you!



I know I said they look ok but I just s looked on a larger screen and see some issues that should be cleaner. Can you post some more pictures concentrating on the lining and spreading the back so I can see the finishing? Thanks.


----------



## Gg_aus

Good day! 

I need help to authenticate these Charlotte Olympia flats  thanks in advance!


----------



## Gg_aus

Also need help to authenticate Roger Vivier pumps. Got these from a thift store for less than $1


----------



## shuze

Gg_aus said:


> View attachment 3812356
> View attachment 3812357
> View attachment 3812358
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good day!
> 
> I need help to authenticate these Charlotte Olympia flats  thanks in advance!


Good


----------



## shuze

Gg_aus said:


> View attachment 3812359
> View attachment 3812360
> View attachment 3812361
> View attachment 3812362
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also need help to authenticate Roger Vivier pumps. Got these from a thift store for less than $1


Good


----------



## Gg_aus

shuze said:


> Good


Thanks shuze! So happy both shoes arr authentic! ☺️☺️


----------



## audreylita

Gg_aus said:


> View attachment 3812359
> View attachment 3812360
> View attachment 3812361
> View attachment 3812362
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also need help to authenticate Roger Vivier pumps. Got these from a thift store for less than $1


Less than a dollar, wow!!!


----------



## ashhhc

Hi ladies, I have recently got these second hand Chloe Susanna boots. I love them but would love somebody to authenticate them for me. I'll be very upset to find out if they are fake. So please please please help. Really appreciate any of the  help. Thanks!


----------



## ashhhc

ashhhc said:


> Hi ladies, I have recently got these second hand Chloe Susanna boots. I love them but would love somebody to authenticate them for me. I'll be very upset to find out if they are fake. So please please please help. Really appreciate any of the  help. Thanks!
> View attachment 3814807
> View attachment 3814808
> View attachment 3814809
> View attachment 3814810
> View attachment 3814811
> View attachment 3814812
> View attachment 3814813
> View attachment 3814814



Just want to add a bit of my thought, I think it's a bit off for the embossed stamp on the sole. The stamp is a bit too light-handed (if that makes sense) compared to my Gucci loafers. I hope I am just being paranoid.


----------



## shuze

ashhhc said:


> Hi ladies, I have recently got these second hand Chloe Susanna boots. I love them but would love somebody to authenticate them for me. I'll be very upset to find out if they are fake. So please please please help. Really appreciate any of the  help. Thanks!
> View attachment 3814807
> View attachment 3814808
> View attachment 3814809
> View attachment 3814810
> View attachment 3814811
> View attachment 3814812
> View attachment 3814813
> View attachment 3814814


They're fine IMO and you can never compare the stamping of one company to another. For that matter you can't really compare the stamping within the same brand as equipment is never calibrated 100% the same as there will always be minute differences relative to construction of the surface that the machines are on. We see variances all the time between the same shoe and brand when multiple factories are used.

More importantly IMO is the fact that the soles are showing some deeper wear in spots. You may want to have your cobbler put new half-soles on them.


----------



## Gg_aus

audreylita said:


> Less than a dollar, wow!!!


I never expected they were authentic! They were displayed on the street market and no one even noticing it. I guess I am lucky. I got the RV and the CO flats on the same night! ☺️ the kitty flats were more expensive though at $3


----------



## ashhhc

shuze said:


> They're fine IMO and you can never compare the stamping of one company to another. For that matter you can't really compare the stamping within the same brand as equipment is never calibrated 100% the same as there will always be minute differences relative to construction of the surface that the machines are on. We see variances all the time between the same shoe and brand when multiple factories are used.
> 
> More importantly IMO is the fact that the soles are showing some deeper wear in spots. You may want to have your cobbler put new half-soles on them.



Thanks Shuze! It was £200 (not a lot compared to a brand new pair but it is still a lot of money) happy to know they are real, and I will go and get them fixed  cheers!!


----------



## amstevens714

Hello,

May I ask for help with these flats?

Item: jimmy chop rhinestone flats
Seller: cashinmybag
Item# 133698
Link:https://www.cashinmybag.com/products/jimmy-choo-rhinestone-studded-bronze-leather-flats-size-6-5

Thank you so much for any help you can provide


----------



## Idontwant2shop

Hi,
Can someone help me authenticate these loubotin piagelle pumps. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/162662440758


----------



## shuze

amstevens714 said:


> Hello,
> 
> May I ask for help with these flats?
> 
> Item: jimmy chop rhinestone flats
> Seller: cashinmybag
> Item# 133698
> Link:https://www.cashinmybag.com/products/jimmy-choo-rhinestone-studded-bronze-leather-flats-size-6-5
> 
> Thank you so much for any help you can provide


Authentic IMO


----------



## shuze

Idontwant2shop said:


> Hi,
> Can someone help me authenticate these loubotin piagelle pumps.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/162662440758


Please post on the Louboutin thread. Thanks!

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-those-christian-louboutin-shoes-


----------



## shuze

shuze said:


> Please post on the Louboutin thread. Thanks!
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-those-christian-louboutin-shoes-
> 
> Dang-link didn't work. Go to forum list and scroll down until you see shoes shoes shoes and below that you'll see the Louboutin thread. Click that and then go to Louboutin shopping and you'll see the Louboutin authentication thread.


----------



## amstevens714

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO



Thank you so much shuze! You are wonderful


----------



## shuze

amstevens714 said:


> Thank you so much shuze! You are wonderful


----------



## Idontwant2shop

Thank you Shuz. I posted my request on the loubotin thread. Now just waiting to hear back. Thank you so much for redirecting me to the right post.


----------



## shuze

Happy when I can help!


----------



## theposhwardrobe

Hi!  May I ask for help in authenticating these Louis Vuitton shoes I bought online?

Item Name: Louis Vuitton 'Debbie' ballerina flats
Link (if available): n/a
Seller: private seller
Comments:


----------



## shuze

theposhwardrobe said:


> Hi!  May I ask for help in authenticating these Louis Vuitton shoes I bought online?
> 
> Item Name: Louis Vuitton 'Debbie' ballerina flats
> Link (if available): n/a
> Seller: private seller
> Comments:


Authentic IMO although I would like to see the insole.


----------



## theposhwardrobe

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO although I would like to see the insole.



Here's the close-up photo of the insole. Let me know what you think. Thank you!


----------



## shuze

theposhwardrobe said:


> Here's the close-up photo of the insole. Let me know what you think. Thank you![/QUOTE
> Authentic in my opinion!


----------



## theposhwardrobe

@shuze   Glad to hear that! Thank you so much for your opinion!


----------



## justanewguest

Hello,
please authenticate these Gianmarco Lorenzi shoes:

Item: GIANMARCO LORENZI WILDLEDER STILETTO HIGHHEEL SATIN PLATEAU HEELS 39 NP 545,-
Listing number: 253132709661
Seller: cream-de-la-cream
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIANMARCO-L...EL-SATIN-PLATEAU-HEELS-39-NP-545/253132709661

Comments: please authenticate these Gianmarco Lorenzi shoes.

Thanks & regards.


----------



## shuze

justanewguest said:


> Hello,
> please authenticate these Gianmarco Lorenzi shoes:
> 
> Item: GIANMARCO LORENZI WILDLEDER STILETTO HIGHHEEL SATIN PLATEAU HEELS 39 NP 545,-
> Listing number: 253132709661
> Seller: cream-de-la-cream
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIANMARCO-L...EL-SATIN-PLATEAU-HEELS-39-NP-545/253132709661
> 
> Comments: please authenticate these Gianmarco Lorenzi shoes.
> 
> Thanks & regards.


Authentic IMO


----------



## Dmlee215

Ok, I hope I did this right! I picked these up today and I wasn't sure if they were real or not. I know they are very used but I was wondering if anybody would still be able to authenticate them...thanks!







[FONT=&quot]FOR AUCTION SITES:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Item: xxxx
Listing number: xxxx
Seller: xxxx
Link: xxxx
Comments: xxxx

If the shoes in question are NOT ON AN AUCTION SITE, please use the following:
Item Name (if you know it): [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Link (if available): 
Seller: 
Comments: 
Please give us as much information as you can and then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos).

This format to prevent duplication requests and to make it simpler for people to 'search' for items which may have been posted previously. If you feel that your post has been skipped, you may repost but please copy and paste the ORIGINAL LINK, do not just copy and paste the link from your post.

*Please post ALL of the following photos to insure ACCURATE authentication:*

ON A HARD SURFACE, NOT A BED OR CARPETING &#8211;*We need to see the ENTIRE shoe, not a cropped portion.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]&#8226; PROFILE: this is a shot of the entire side of the shoe, and should be taken *straight *on, NOT from above or below 
&#8226; BACK 
&#8226; FRONT
&#8226; LABEL/LOGO inside the shoe
&#8226; SOLE 1: a *clear* close-up shot of the logo/size stamp, preferably no flash 
(a macro lens is best for this shot &#8211; it's the flower icon on your camera)
&#8226; SOLE 2: a shot of the entire sole[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]BOOTS[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: Please do your best to get a clear shot of the label inside the boot. This can be tricky, but it can be done.


*AUTHENTICATORS: Please utilize the "QUOTE" feature when responding directly to another post. Please do not publicly post details about why you think an item is or is not authentic, sellers of fakes have been known to lurk here and we would not want to help the*[/FONT] 

*

Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*


*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on PurseForum are meant to provide assistance to   shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of  designer goods. The evaluations posted by PurseForum members are only  opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
*Authenticators only represent themselves individually*, not necessarily other authenticators or the staff of PurseForum.[/QUOTE]


----------



## shuze

Dmlee215 said:


> Ok, I hope I did this right! I picked these up today and I wasn't sure if they were real or not. I know they are very used but I was wondering if anybody would still be able to authenticate them...thanks!
> View attachment 3821118
> View attachment 3821119
> View attachment 3821120
> View attachment 3821121
> View attachment 3821122
> 
> 
> [FONT=&quot]FOR AUCTION SITES:[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Item: xxxx
> Listing number: xxxx
> Seller: xxxx
> Link: xxxx
> Comments: xxxx
> 
> If the shoes in question are NOT ON AN AUCTION SITE, please use the following:
> Item Name (if you know it): [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Link (if available):
> Seller:
> Comments:
> Please give us as much information as you can and then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos).
> 
> This format to prevent duplication requests and to make it simpler for people to 'search' for items which may have been posted previously. If you feel that your post has been skipped, you may repost but please copy and paste the ORIGINAL LINK, do not just copy and paste the link from your post.
> 
> *Please post ALL of the following photos to insure ACCURATE authentication:*
> 
> ON A HARD SURFACE, NOT A BED OR CARPETING &#8211;*We need to see the ENTIRE shoe, not a cropped portion.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]&#8226; PROFILE: this is a shot of the entire side of the shoe, and should be taken *straight *on, NOT from above or below
> &#8226; BACK
> &#8226; FRONT
> &#8226; LABEL/LOGO inside the shoe
> &#8226; SOLE 1: a *clear* close-up shot of the logo/size stamp, preferably no flash
> (a macro lens is best for this shot &#8211; it's the flower icon on your camera)
> &#8226; SOLE 2: a shot of the entire sole[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]BOOTS[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: Please do your best to get a clear shot of the label inside the boot. This can be tricky, but it can be done.
> 
> 
> *AUTHENTICATORS: Please utilize the "QUOTE" feature when responding directly to another post. Please do not publicly post details about why you think an item is or is not authentic, sellers of fakes have been known to lurk here and we would not want to help the*[/FONT]
> 
> *
> 
> Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer *
> 
> All Authenticate This threads on PurseForum are meant to provide assistance to   shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of  designer goods. The evaluations posted by PurseForum members are only  opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> *Authenticators only represent themselves individually*, not necessarily other authenticators or the staff of PurseForum.


[/QUOTE]
Authentic IMO


----------



## Dmlee215

Authentic IMO[/QUOTE]
Thank you!!


----------



## xhrwx

Hello! I was given a pair of frye boots from my aunt as a gift and they are the 
Frye Rider Spur Inside zip boot.
I have worn them twice and this morning one of the spurs completely snapped in half.
I called her and found that she had actually purchased them from a person not the store. So before taking them into to Frye store for repair I wanted to see if they were even authentic.

LOVE these boots so I am pretty devastated


----------



## shuze

xhrwx said:


> Hello! I was given a pair of frye boots from my aunt as a gift and they are the
> Frye Rider Spur Inside zip boot.
> I have worn them twice and this morning one of the spurs completely snapped in half.
> I called her and found that she had actually purchased them from a person not the store. So before taking them into to Frye store for repair I wanted to see if they were even authentic.
> 
> LOVE these boots so I am pretty devastated



Sorry but I don't think anyone here does Frey but I don't see anything obviously wrong and would take them in.


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello, could I please get these authenticated? Thank yoU!!

Item: *CHANELBeige/Black Goatskin Leather Cap Toe Low Heel Pumps Size 7/37.5* 
Item #: 158944
Seller: Yoogis 
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/chanel...ather-cap-toe-low-heel-pumps-size-7-37-5.html


----------



## shuze

k5ml3k said:


> Hello, could I please get these authenticated? Thank yoU!!
> 
> Item: *CHANELBeige/Black Goatskin Leather Cap Toe Low Heel Pumps Size 7/37.5*
> Item #: 158944
> Seller: Yoogis
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/chanel...ather-cap-toe-low-heel-pumps-size-7-37-5.html


Authentic IMO


----------



## k5ml3k

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO



Thank you!!


----------



## hhs

Item Name: Giuseppe Zanotti red suede cut out open toe booties (unsure if there's a style name)
Comments: Purchased from a Poshmark seller (yanazilberberg) who's been locked for some reason so can't link to the listing. They look and feel pretty good in person but I'm extra nervous given the seller's status and how cheaply she seems to sell things. I also can't seem to find any evidence of these as red open toed booties - images of purple and army green open toed ones and pointy toed red ones abound. Sorry about the sideways images - they don't seem to rotate when embedding them here


----------



## shuze

Authentic IMO. They're high quality suede but they're significantly worn so they should have been "a buy". Do not wear them until you get new heel lifts put on them as they're starting to wear into the heel. You can then use the fine side of  an emery board to clean them up but don't take off too much of the nap as you can't put it back. Personally I'd try a magic eraser or similar product on the toe discoloration.


----------



## hhs

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO. They're high quality suede but they're significantly worn so they should have been "a buy".



Great, and thanks for the tips! I'll see if the cobbler will do a little clean up on them when I finally go take a pile of things in, but otherwise I'll try that out  They are a bit more worn than I thought they were going to be so it's less of a good buy than I thought but still can't really complain.


----------



## huangg

Hi please help me authenticate this pair!
Thank you so much
Look at this on eBay


Manolo Blahnik Hangisi Flats Size 36


https://www.ebay.com/i/162662511350


----------



## audreylita

huangg said:


> Hi please help me authenticate this pair!
> Thank you so much
> Look at this on eBay
> 
> 
> Manolo Blahnik Hangisi Flats Size 36
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/i/162662511350


Authentic IMO.


----------



## tranhanhnguyen

please help me to check below GUCCI PUMP.
https://item.mercari.com/jp/m26446759817/
Many thanks


----------



## audreylita

Likely OK.  More photos as spelled out in the first post of this thread always make it easier to make a clean call.  But from what I see they are authentic IMO.


----------



## stacestall

Hi! Would someone please authenticate this pair of Hangisi Heels pretty please? 

Item: Manolo Blahnik Hangisi Heels
Listing number: 302456402972
Seller: statuesquepoetry085
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Blah...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
Comments: The label looks off to me for some reason and the only one positive feedback has me very hesistant to jump the gun on this pair. I would greatly appreciate any opinions! Thank you so much!


----------



## audreylita

Not authentic.


----------



## stacestall

audreylita said:


> Not authentic.


Thank you so much audreylita!


----------



## amstevens714

May I ask for help with these sneakers - made in Italy?

Item: Gucci sneakers
Seller: cashinmybag
Item#: original link deleted 
Link: original link deleted

Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide!


----------



## shuze

amstevens714 said:


> May I ask for help with these sneakers - made in Italy?
> 
> Item: Gucci sneakers
> Seller: cashinmybag
> Item#: original link deleted
> Link: original link deleted
> 
> Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide!



I need to see how the lining is finished-especially where the heel lining attaches  to the side lining.


----------



## amstevens714

shuze said:


> I need to see how the lining is finished-especially where the heel lining attaches  to the side lining.



Thank you for replying Shuze!

Here are some photos. I pulled out the insole in case that would help and noticed Gucci written on it.


----------



## shuze

amstevens714 said:


> Thank you for replying Shuze!
> 
> Here are some photos. I pulled out the insole in case that would help and noticed Gucci written on it.


Construction looks OK to me but that stamp is so off which can happen. You may want to use a pro on these but I do think they're OK but know that I try to stay away from athletics.


----------



## amstevens714

Hi Shuze!

Thanks again so much. Do you mind if I ask which stamp? If it's the one I included on the insole, it was just some lettering on the side of it, nothing that would be seen unless you pull it out and look for it. 

Thank you for your help!!


----------



## shuze

Yes, your second to the last picture-the G is really off but I’ve seen so many bad stamp strikes in my life that I know it happens on authentic shoes. I think they’re fine.


----------



## LovetheLux

Dear authenticators, can I please have your option on these shoes? Thank You!


----------



## samfi

Hello, please authenticate those chanel boots. I bought them at vite-envogue.de. Thank u.


----------



## shuze

LovetheLux said:


> Dear authenticators, can I please have your option on these shoes? Thank You!


Authentic IMO


----------



## shuze

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


Everything looks just fine but I really need to see the interior lining, insole and all stamping.


----------



## samfi

shuze said:


> Everything looks just fine but I really need to see the interior lining, insole and all stamping.


thank u  sure, but I'll do some picts on wednesday. At first I must receive them


----------



## sashaj

Hi, I ordered these online from rue lala but the box and label are different from another pair I already have so I have some concerns about authenticity. Hopefully you'll be able to give me some piece of mind. Thank you.


----------



## shuze

sashaj said:


> Hi, I ordered these online from rue lala but the box and label are different from another pair I already have so I have some concerns about authenticity. Hopefully you'll be able to give me some piece of mind. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3839196
> View attachment 3839197
> View attachment 3839198
> View attachment 3839199
> View attachment 3839200
> View attachment 3839201


Please post on the Valentino thread. You’ll find it under Shoes Shoes Shoes in the forum list.https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/valentino-shoes.305/


----------



## abbycakes

Hello! I just purchased a pair of Jimmy Choos second hand (first designer shoe purchase!) and before I get too giddy, I was wondering if you could help me authenticate to make sure they're real? Thank you in advance, and let me know if more pictures are needed!


----------



## shuze

abbycakes said:


> Hello! I just purchased a pair of Jimmy Choos second hand (first designer shoe purchase!) and before I get too giddy, I was wondering if you could help me authenticate to make sure they're real? Thank you in advance, and let me know if more pictures are needed!
> View attachment 3839377
> View attachment 3839378
> View attachment 3839379


Need to also see the whole shoe and the lining at the heel where it seams to the side lining but everything looks as it should.


----------



## abbycakes

shuze said:


> Need to also see the whole shoe and the lining at the heel where it seams to the side lining but everything looks as it should.



Thank you! I hope these are of the right areas:


----------



## shuze

abbycakes said:


> Thank you! I hope these are of the right areas:
> View attachment 3839689
> View attachment 3839690
> View attachment 3839691
> View attachment 3839692


They’re just fine and thanks for posting the extra pictures.


----------



## abbycakes

shuze said:


> They’re just fine and thanks for posting the extra pictures.


Thank you so much! Now I can truely get excited!


----------



## kristine Basco

Hello, can you please authenticate these ballet flats for me? Thank you 

Item: Chanel Quilted Ballet Flats
Seller: Poshmark independent seller
Comments: I just received these in the mail yesterday and I was wondering if you can please authenticate these for me.. the seller said she got these from Nordstrom and it comes with a box. If found fake, I still have the option to return them in 48 hours. Thank you for your time!


----------



## shuze

kristine Basco said:


> Hello, can you please authenticate these ballet flats for me? Thank you
> 
> Item: Chanel Quilted Ballet Flats
> Seller: Poshmark independent seller
> Comments: I just received these in the mail yesterday and I was wondering if you can please authenticate these for me.. the seller said she got these from Nordstrom and it comes with a box. If found fake, I still have the option to return them in 48 hours. Thank you for your time!
> 
> View attachment 3842593
> View attachment 3842594
> View attachment 3842596
> View attachment 3842597
> View attachment 3842598
> View attachment 3842602
> View attachment 3842607
> View attachment 3842611
> View attachment 3842614


Authentic IMO


----------



## kristine Basco

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO



Thank you so much! Now I can get excited


----------



## kristine Basco

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO



Also I have a question, I noticed the CC stitched logo thickness varied amongst other quilted flats... is this because they were supposedly made by hand?


----------



## shuze

kristine Basco said:


> Also I have a question, I noticed the CC stitched logo thickness varied amongst other quilted flats... is this because they were supposedly made by hand?


IMO there are variances between the hands and the factories.


----------



## kristine Basco

shuze said:


> IMO there are variances between the hands and the factories.



Oh ok. I was comparing my new chanel ballets to my authentic ones and that's what threw me off. Also the placement on the stamping of the sole is lower than my other ones. I guess it really does just vary


----------



## shuze

kristine Basco said:


> Oh ok. I was comparing my new chanel ballets to my authentic ones and that's what threw me off. Also the placement on the stamping of the sole is lower than my other ones. I guess it really does just vary


Yes, production specs may show variance from factory to factory, hand to hand and season to season which is why it’s never a good thing to try and self authenticate anything without a clear understanding of how the item is made. You are obviously still questioning them so you may want to go to a professional authenticator but they still look perfectly fine to me and IMO they are authentic.


----------



## kristine Basco

shuze said:


> Yes, production specs may show variance from factory to factory, hand to hand and season to season which is why it’s never a good thing to try and self authenticate anything without a clear understanding of how the item is made. You are obviously still questioning them so you may want to go to a professional authenticator but they still look perfectly fine to me and IMO they are authentic.



I trust you and this thread of course  I was just wondering why. Thank you again for responding to me


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

abbycakes said:


> Thank you! I hope these are of the right areas:
> View attachment 3839689
> View attachment 3839690
> View attachment 3839691
> View attachment 3839692


The Choos are gorgeous! Congratulations.


----------



## samfi

samfi said:


> Hello, please authenticate those chanel boots. I bought them at vite-envogue.de. Thank u.
> View attachment 3838711
> View attachment 3838712
> View attachment 3838713
> View attachment 3838714
> View attachment 3838715
> View attachment 3838716
> View attachment 3838718
> View attachment 3838719
> View attachment 3838720


Hey, some extra picts


----------



## shuze

samfi said:


> Hey, some extra picts



Authentic IMO


----------



## AshTx.1

Hi all! Could someone please authenticate these Gucci boots?

Item 382244421357
Seller Linda's Stuff
Link https://m.ebay.com/itm/Gucci-Black-...3Af206a38a15e0a887d854b92efffe9279%7Ciid%3A12


----------



## shuze

AshTx.1 said:


> Hi all! Could someone please authenticate these Gucci boots?
> 
> Item 382244421357
> Seller Linda's Stuff
> Link https://m.ebay.com/itm/Gucci-Black-Leather-Almond-Toe-Side-Zipper-Knee-High-Heeled-Boots-Size-7-5-M-/382244421357?hash=item58ff8afeed:g:TwkAAOSw409Z1uaf&_trkparms=pageci%3A36db992a-aaa0-11e7-a755-74dbd180e95c%7Cparentrq%3Af206a38a15e0a887d854b92efffe9279%7Ciid%3A12


There aware not enough pictures IMO for authentication. I can tell you that I would have no issue buying them for myself,  but to authenticate them for someone else I would need to see a picture of the insole, lining and interior stamping. If you buy them, please post those pictures after receipt.


----------



## AshTx.1

shuze said:


> There aware not enough pictures IMO for authentication. I can tell you that I would have no issue buying them for myself,  but to authenticate them for someone else I would need to see a picture of the insole, lining and interior stamping. If you buy them, please post those pictures after receipt.


I wonder if the seller would oblige to me asking for extra pictures? Thank you for your help.


----------



## ThePoshEngineer

I recently purchased these from Poshmark and they are my first pair of Manolos.  I'm not sure they are real.  Can anyone help me out? The label appears to be correct, but I'm wondering about the soles; some of the construction seems a little off...


----------



## audreylita

ThePoshEngineer said:


> I recently purchased these from Poshmark and they are my first pair of Manolos.  I'm not sure they are real.  Can anyone help me out? The label appears to be correct, but I'm wondering about the soles; some of the construction seems a little off...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3845293
> View attachment 3845294
> View attachment 3845295
> View attachment 3845296
> View attachment 3845297
> View attachment 3845298
> View attachment 3845299
> View attachment 3845293


Authentic IMO.  Shoes are more vintage, I don't know what you mean that they're a little off.


----------



## shuze

AshTx.1 said:


> I wonder if the seller would oblige to me asking for extra pictures? Thank you for your help.


Ask them.


----------



## nggggg324

Hello. Could you please help me authenticate this Roger Vivier Chips flats? I bought this a while ago. It looks like the sole logo format is a little bit different than the one sold in the store currently. Could you please help to check this pair? Thanks so much


----------



## nggggg324

There are more pics.


----------



## audreylita

I own many RV shoes but it's difficult for me to see these, more specific shots are needed as spelled out in the first post of this thread, especially pictures of the whole shoe from each angle, I understand you're concerned about the logo but logo's change over time and it's whole the shoe we're authenticating.


----------



## Daniel Park

Hello, could i please get these authenticated?
The sole is hard and the seller received from ssense and i know its supposed to be soft. I dont know if its from the possibility of different materials used between batches but my sole is much harder than the ones i saw at Nordstrom. Thank you for your time.

Item: *Balenciaga Speed Runner *


----------



## Natasha210

Hi all
could I please get these authenticated

Thank you !!!!!!!!


----------



## shuze

Natasha210 said:


> Hi all
> could I please get these authenticated
> 
> Thank you !!!!!!!!
> View attachment 3846736
> View attachment 3846737
> View attachment 3846738
> View attachment 3846739
> View attachment 3846740
> View attachment 3846741
> View attachment 3846742


Authentic IMO


----------



## shuze

Daniel Park said:


> Hello, could i please get these authenticated?
> The sole is hard and the seller received from ssense and i know its supposed to be soft. I dont know if its from the possibility of different materials used between batches but my sole is much harder than the ones i saw at Nordstrom. Thank you for your time.
> 
> Item: *Balenciaga Speed Runner *



Please refer to the first page of this thread to see all required pictures plus a picture of the interior area where the heel lining meets the side lining. I still may not post an opinion as they’re sneaks but I will look.


----------



## nggggg324

audreylita said:


> I own many RV shoes but it's difficult for me to see these, more specific shots are needed as spelled out in the first post of this thread, especially pictures of the whole shoe from each angle, I understand you're concerned about the logo but logo's change over time and it's whole the shoe we're authenticating.


Thanks so much. I have posted more pic for entire shoes.


----------



## Daniel Park

shuze said:


> Please refer to the first page of this thread to see all required pictures plus a picture of the interior area where the heel lining meets the side lining. I still may not post an opinion as they’re sneaks but I will look.



Thank you for your reply. I know this is not a shoe that is normally authenticated on this thread but I would appreciate it greatly if you could just take a look. I would be thankful for any opinion. Hopefully these are all the pictures you need!


----------



## audreylita

nggggg324 said:


> Thanks so much. I have posted more pic for entire shoes.


Authentic IMO.


----------



## shuze

Daniel Park said:


> Thank you for your reply. I know this is not a shoe that is normally authenticated on this thread but I would appreciate it greatly if you could just take a look. I would be thankful for any opinion. Hopefully these are all the pictures you need!




It’s really difficult for most authenticators to give opinions on footwear that is not traditionally lasted or made of leather. Athletics and molded footwear are the two big problem categories. Meanwhile, the wrapping and stamping look very clean to me so I think you’re probably OK.


----------



## Natasha210

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


Thank you for your time shuze!!


----------



## calbin

Hi I just bought this bottega shoes off ebay, not sure if they are authentic though as the stamping on the bottom has been covered by a vibram sole.

http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Bottega-...9-43-us10-Authentic-mens-shoes-/182759224489?


----------



## AshTx.1

Could someone please authenticate these Christian Louboutins?
Site/Seller: The Real Real
Item #: CHT67019
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...ristian-louboutin-leather-knee-high-boots-131

Also, could someone tell me the name of the style if authentic? TIA.


----------



## AshTx.1

Here is another pair of Christian Louboutin boots I would like authenticated as well:

Site/Seller: The Real Real
Item #: CHT71768
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...ian-louboutin-leather-knee-high-boots-150-151
If authentic, could someone tell me the name of the style? Thanks.


----------



## shuze

calbin said:


> Hi I just bought this bottega shoes off ebay, not sure if they are authentic though as the stamping on the bottom has been covered by a vibram sole.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Bottega-...9-43-us10-Authentic-mens-shoes-/182759224489?


They’re fine IMO


----------



## shuze

AshTx.1 said:


> Could someone please authenticate these Christian Louboutins?
> Site/Seller: The Real Real
> Item #: CHT67019
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...ristian-louboutin-leather-knee-high-boots-131
> 
> Also, could someone tell me the name of the style if authentic? TIA.



Only Louboutin and Valentino have their own authentication threads so please post both pair there. I’m posting the link but if it doesn’t work just go back to the main forum list and scroll down. You’ll find Louboutin after The Glass Slipper. Then click Louboutin shopping and you’ll see the authentication thread at the top.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...age-1-of-this-thread-prior-to-posting.817623/


----------



## AshTx.1

shuze said:


> Only Louboutin and Valentino have their own authentication threads so please post both pair there. I’m posting the link but if it doesn’t work just go back to the main forum list and scroll down. You’ll find Louboutin after The Glass Slipper. Then click Louboutin shopping and you’ll see the authentication thread at the top.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...age-1-of-this-thread-prior-to-posting.817623/


Ah thank you.


----------



## liztouli

Hi everyone!!
Can someone please authenticate these for me??
Thank you!!
xx

http://www.ebay.com/itm/253031186962?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649&rmvSB=true


----------



## sajuraiza

Item: Chanel Espadrilles 2017
Seller: zuzanna1711
Link: https://www.designer-vintage.com/product/chanel-flats-shoes-80642
Comments: I'm buying these shoes from her. However I'm not sure if the shoes are real. Is anyone able to tell from seeing the pictures?


----------



## shuze

liztouli said:


> Hi everyone!!
> Can someone please authenticate these for me??
> Thank you!!
> xx
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/253031186962?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649&rmvSB=true
> 
> Sorry posted on wrong one.


----------



## shuze

sajuraiza said:


> Item: Chanel Espadrilles 2017
> Seller: zuzanna1711
> Link: https://www.designer-vintage.com/product/chanel-flats-shoes-80642
> Comments: I'm buying these shoes from her. However I'm not sure if the shoes are real. Is anyone able to tell from seeing the pictures?


Look OK to me but I really try to avoid espadrilles.


----------



## SashayAway

Hey to all the awesome authenticators!
Can someone please give me an opinion on these Ferragamo's?

Item: Salvatore Ferragamo black leather Vara bow heels Size US 6 C / UK 3 1/2
Listing number: 311979187327
Seller: sleepymole
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/311979187327

Thank you in advance!


----------



## shuze

SashayAway said:


> Hey to all the awesome authenticators!
> Can someone please give me an opinion on these Ferragamo's?
> 
> Item: Salvatore Ferragamo black leather Vara bow heels Size US 6 C / UK 3 1/2
> Listing number: 311979187327
> Seller: sleepymole
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/311979187327
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Authentic IMO


----------



## SashayAway

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


Thank you!


----------



## hydrosol

Hello authenticators, I bought the Gucci boots from eBay, would you please check them for me, thanks in advance!

Item: $1875 NWT GUCCI Dionysus Women's Black Italian Suede Over the Knee Boot Sz 36.5
https://www.ebay.com/itm/142540951797
Seller:lanna1271
Item number: 142540951797

The shoe box was not shipped. My concern is the number showed on the box was432083, while the number on the boots is 432038. Here are more pictures


----------



## hydrosol

More pictures, i am trying to get the inside logo and lining , not sure if it is enough , if not please let me know.thank you.


----------



## shuze

hydrosol said:


> More pictures, i am trying to get the inside logo and lining , not sure if it is enough , if not please let me know.thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3859306
> View attachment 3859307
> View attachment 3859308
> View attachment 3859309
> View attachment 3859310
> View attachment 3859311


They’re fine IMO and numerical typos are not that uncommon.


----------



## hydrosol

shuze said:


> They’re fine IMO and numerical typos are not that uncommon.



Thank you very much Shuze


----------



## b.Jane

Hello please help me authenticate this, I just bought it but have not received.  Thank you
Item: Balenciaga Speed trainer 
Seller: 2012milesthundora2012
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Speed-Trainer-/272899303285?
Item no: 272899303285


----------



## shuze

b.Jane said:


> Hello please help me authenticate this, I just bought it but have not received.  Thank you
> Item: Balenciaga Speed trainer
> Seller: 2012milesthundora2012
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Speed-Trainer-/272899303285?
> Item no: 272899303285


Sorry but I don’t do athletics (with a few exceptions)and have never seen anyone here do them either. You may want to use a professional service if no one else posts.


----------



## steffywhoelse

Hey guys! 
My neighbor next door moved out and sold me her old Fiorentini Baker boots for just half the price. I bought them since they looked absolutely fine. She bought them around 2008/09 in Italy. Has anyone has boots without the Logo on the outer sole and the Graving on the buckle? Since they are made in Italy and she bought them there, my concern is that they could be fake. What do you think?
https://ibb.co/n3JGrR
https://ibb.co/maGrQm
https://ibb.co/jg9d5m
https://ibb.co/i0KZd6
https://ibb.co/cutSy6
The imprint inside the leather is there. Something that’s also been bothering is the missing zig zag stitching like here
https://ibb.co/iERJqm
Does anyone own a pair of F+B bought before 2010 or do you know if F+B changed things regarding production? Couldn’t find anything helpful on the net.


----------



## shuze

steffywhoelse said:


> Hey guys!
> My neighbor next door moved out and sold me her old Fiorentini Baker boots for just half the price. I bought them since they looked absolutely fine. She bought them around 2008/09 in Italy. Has anyone has boots without the Logo on the outer sole and the Graving on the buckle? Since they are made in Italy and she bought them there, my concern is that they could be fake. What do you think?
> https://ibb.co/n3JGrR
> https://ibb.co/maGrQm
> https://ibb.co/jg9d5m
> https://ibb.co/i0KZd6
> https://ibb.co/cutSy6
> The imprint inside the leather is there. Something that’s also been bothering is the missing zig zag stitching like here
> https://ibb.co/iERJqm
> Does anyone own a pair of F+B bought before 2010 or do you know if F+B changed things regarding production? Couldn’t find anything helpful on the net.


You need to post the pictures. Some of us won’t open links beside the fact that it’s a pain to keep going back and forth if needed. I’ll check back.


----------



## steffywhoelse

steffywhoelse said:


> Hey guys!
> My neighbor next door moved out and sold me her old Fiorentini Baker boots for just half the price. I bought them since they looked absolutely fine. She bought them around 2008/09 in Italy. Has anyone has boots without the Logo on the outer sole and the Graving on the buckle? Since they are made in Italy and she bought them there, my concern is that they could be fake. What do you think?
> https://ibb.co/n3JGrR
> https://ibb.co/maGrQm
> https://ibb.co/jg9d5m
> https://ibb.co/i0KZd6
> https://ibb.co/cutSy6
> The imprint inside the leather is there. Something that’s also been bothering is the missing zig zag stitching like here
> https://ibb.co/iERJqm
> Does anyone own a pair of F+B bought before 2010 or do you know if F+B changed things regarding production? Couldn’t find anything helpful on the net.


----------



## poppylove

Item Name: Manolo Blahnick Hangisi
Link: none
Seller: Nordstrom Rack
Comments: I was lucky to score a pair of deeply discounted low heel Manolo Blahnik from Nordstrom Rack, but when I tried them on, they are about 1/2 or 1 size bigger than my other pair of 105 mm Blahnik. I have heard stories of people returning fake shoes to the store and wonder if this is one of them, please help me authenticate, thanks.


----------



## audreylita

poppylove said:


> Item Name: Manolo Blahnick Hangisi
> Link: none
> Seller: Nordstrom Rack
> Comments: I was lucky to score a pair of deeply discounted low heel Manolo Blahnik from Nordstrom Rack, but when I tried them on, they are about 1/2 or 1 size bigger than my other pair of 105 mm Blahnik. I have heard stories of people returning fake shoes to the store and wonder if this is one of them, please help me authenticate, thanks.



Authentic.  His sizes are not always consistent, I own Hangisi's in 38 and 38 1/2 and they all fit me the same.  Shoes are authentic and lovely.  I've never seen that color, they're beautiful!


----------



## Vicking

Hi everyone,
I just received these gorgeous crystal studded shoes yesterday. But I have questions regarding the authenticity as I bought it from a 3rd party seller. 
I have not seen this style in the color and particular materials from Sergio Rossi. The box indicated 2014 but I couldn't find any info/photo of this pair anywhere.
The only closest I've seen so far was in satin instead of velvet for toes and heels areas.
And the closest match shows nude instead of black color suede where all those crystals are.
Lastly, the closest match shows nude instead of black insole.

I compared it with my other Sergio Rossi shoes, the outsole is beige vs my other SR's grey outsole.

Lastly, SR usually provides a pair of heel studs for replacement. This pair of shoes seemed to be brand new in box, but it's lacking that heel studs replacement.

I've been thinking about it overnight. I can't decide if this pair of shoes is authentic and if I should keep or return. 

The other pair of shoes I bought from this same 3rd party seller (arrived in the same parcel) has got heel studs replacement. However, that pair of shoes have to go back because they are severely dented at the heels area AND the right side of the shoes shows the patent top is almost cracking! The outsole of that particular shoe is a little worn. I would guess the right side of the shoes was the show piece on shelf in a boutique, hence the left side of the shoes is still looking mostly good (also got a slight dent at the heel area). I talk about this pair that I intend to return because I feel conflicted to determine the crystal studded pair's authenticity. I mean, what are the chances that while one pair is (seemingly) authentic while the other pair is not?

Please help me decide if I should keep this pair of crystal studded SR. Thank you very much in advance.








P.S. not sure if these info will help: 
The crystal studded pair came with 6 different sizes when I made my purchase! 
In the same listing, all the other shoes from SR were only left odd sizes.
E.g. the other pair I bought but already decided to return due to the condition was only left ONE pair in ONE size (which was bought by me).


----------



## Vicking

Vicking said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just received these gorgeous crystal studded shoes yesterday. But I have questions regarding the authenticity as I bought it from a 3rd party seller.
> I have not seen this style in the color and particular materials from Sergio Rossi. The box indicated 2014 but I couldn't find any info/photo of this pair anywhere.
> The only closest I've seen so far was in satin instead of velvet for toes and heels areas.
> And the closest match shows nude instead of black color suede where all those crystals are.
> Lastly, the closest match shows nude instead of black insole.
> 
> I compared it with my other Sergio Rossi shoes, the outsole is beige vs my other SR's grey outsole.
> 
> Lastly, SR usually provides a pair of heel studs for replacement. This pair of shoes seemed to be brand new in box, but it's lacking that heel studs replacement.
> 
> I've been thinking about it overnight. I can't decide if this pair of shoes is authentic and if I should keep or return.
> 
> The other pair of shoes I bought from this same 3rd party seller (arrived in the same parcel) has got heel studs replacement. However, that pair of shoes have to go back because they are severely dented at the heels area AND the right side of the shoes shows the patent top is almost cracking! The outsole of that particular shoe is a little worn. I would guess the right side of the shoes was the show piece on shelf in a boutique, hence the left side of the shoes is still looking mostly good (also got a slight dent at the heel area). I talk about this pair that I intend to return because I feel conflicted to determine the crystal studded pair's authenticity. I mean, what are the chances that while one pair is (seemingly) authentic while the other pair is not?
> 
> Please help me decide if I should keep this pair of crystal studded SR. Thank you very much in advance.
> 
> View attachment 3863291
> View attachment 3863292
> View attachment 3863293
> View attachment 3863295
> View attachment 3863296
> 
> 
> P.S. not sure if these info will help:
> The crystal studded pair came with 6 different sizes when I made my purchase!
> In the same listing, all the other shoes from SR were only left odd sizes.
> E.g. the other pair I bought but already decided to return due to the condition was only left ONE pair in ONE size (which was bought by me).
> View attachment 3863313
> 
> View attachment 3863314


Oh oh!! Authenticity aside, the workmanship and materials are really good. 
My 5 senses tell me yes it's authentic
But my 6th sense has doubts. 

Maybe need to see evidence of its existence in the SR collect of 2014 to be sure... Lol


----------



## Vicking

Oops, this is the right box.


----------



## vicky

I would appreciate any thoughts about authenticity regarding these LV loafers. Many thanks!

Name: Louis Vuitton Oxford loafers
Item no: 122771335043
Seller: bilboch
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MOCASSIN...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## raichu_thunder

Hello ladies, I recently bought a pair of Chanel flats, and I was wondering if anything could help me authenticate it?

Item Name: Chanel Quilted Flats
Serial #: AG26250




















Thank you so much!


----------



## poppylove

audreylita said:


> Authentic.  His sizes are not always consistent, I own Hangisi's in 38 and 38 1/2 and they all fit me the same.  Shoes are authentic and lovely.  I've never seen that color, they're beautiful!


Thank you @audreylita. My friend also pointed out that the carving 'hand made in Italy', the 'i' in Italy should be capital I, is that true? Thanks again


----------



## audreylita

poppylove said:


> Thank you @audreylita. My friend also pointed out that the carving 'hand made in Italy', the 'i' in Italy should be capital I, is that true? Thanks again


Yes I see that and don't know why it's not a cap.  But as with all his shoes the stamping on the soles is not consistent and the size and name and made in italy are placed differently.  I have more configurations on the soles of his shoes than I can count.  It's just what he does.


----------



## shuze

The FB boots boot are authentic IMO just older. Definitely not fakes. Enjoy them. Sorry I forgot to quote original question.


----------



## shuze

Vicking said:


> Oh oh!! Authenticity aside, the workmanship and materials are really good.
> My 5 senses tell me yes it's authentic
> But my 6th sense has doubts.
> 
> Maybe need to see evidence of its existence in the SR collect of 2014 to be sure... Lol



I need to see a really focused picture of the insole and all interior stamping and a really tight picture of the area where the interior heel lining meets the side lining. You’ll have to spread the back to get the picture.


----------



## shuze

raichu_thunder said:


> Hello ladies, I recently bought a pair of Chanel flats, and I was wondering if anything could help me authenticate it?
> 
> Item Name: Chanel Quilted Flats
> Serial #: AG26250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!


Authentic IMO.


----------



## shuze

vicky said:


> I would appreciate any thoughts about authenticity regarding these LV loafers. Many thanks!
> 
> Name: Louis Vuitton Oxford loafers
> Item no: 122771335043
> Seller: bilboch
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MOCASSINS-LOUIS-VUITTON-OXFORD-FLAT-LOAFER/122771335043?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


Need way more detailed. Pictures. Sorry.


----------



## Ashti

Please authenticate
Help


----------



## shuze

Authentic IMO


----------



## shuze

Ashti said:


> Please authenticate
> Help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3865728
> View attachment 3865729
> View attachment 3865730
> View attachment 3865731


Authentic IMO


----------



## Jessicagirl2

Tim yFOR AUCTION SITES: Ebay
Item: 2016 Chanel beige leather mule shoes with big pearl heels, size 39.5 NIB
Seller: enigma.fl
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/2016-CHANEL-...%3A7250efed15f0a629ab1a204cfffc9aca%7Ciid%3A1
Comments: 
Hello. I am wanting these Chanel pearl mules authenticated please. Enigma.fl has a 100 percent positive review and she has more than 900 good reviews, but I just wanted to be entirely sure. Do you think that these are the real deal?


----------



## shuze

Jessicagirl2 said:


> View attachment 3867065
> View attachment 3867066
> View attachment 3867067
> View attachment 3867068
> View attachment 3867069
> View attachment 3867070
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim yFOR AUCTION SITES: Ebay
> Item: 2016 Chanel beige leather mule shoes with big pearl heels, size 39.5 NIB
> Seller: enigma.fl
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/2016-CHANEL-BEIGE-LEATHER-MULE-SHOES-WITH-BIG-PEARL-HEELS-SIZE-39-5-NIB/172833538600?hash=item283dae8228:g:3QYAAOSwDehZnS4u&_trkparms=pageci%3A8d248668-be33-11e7-956e-74dbd180e331%7Cparentrq%3A7250efed15f0a629ab1a204cfffc9aca%7Ciid%3A1
> Comments:
> Hello. I am wanting these Chanel pearl mules authenticated please. Enigma.fl has a 100 percent positive review and she has more than 900 good reviews, but I just wanted to be entirely sure. Do you think that these are the real deal?


They are authentic IMO.


----------



## vornado

Hi ladies I bought this pair of Ferragamo vara as a gift for my friend. Can you please check if they are authentic, thanks in advance!


----------



## shuze

vornado said:


> Hi ladies I bought this pair of Ferragamo vara as a gift for my friend. Can you please check if they are authentic, thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3867831
> View attachment 3867832
> View attachment 3867833
> View attachment 3867834
> View attachment 3867835
> View attachment 3867836


Please show the interior stamping on the shoe and also spread the back so we can see how the interior lining at the back seams to the interior lining at the side.


----------



## vornado

shuze said:


> Please show the interior stamping on the shoe and also spread the back so we can see how the interior lining at the back seams to the interior lining at the side.



Hi, Shuze, I added more pictures, not sure they are clear enough, thanks again!


----------



## shuze

vornado said:


> Hi, Shuze, I added more pictures, not sure they are clear enough, thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3868122
> View attachment 3868124
> View attachment 3868125
> View attachment 3868126
> View attachment 3868128
> View attachment 3868130



Sorry but going to pass as I can’t really read the texture of the sock lining or materials. If Audreylita doesn’t respond you  may want to go to a pro.


----------



## vornado

shuze said:


> Sorry but going to pass as I can’t really read the texture of the sock lining or materials. If Audreylita doesn’t respond you  may want to go to a pro.



Thank you very much Shuze


----------



## trishaglitzy

Hi I would appreciate feedback on this bnew pair of Chanel flats please! My comments are below. Thank you!! 

Item: Chanel Ballet Flats (new condition)
Listing Number: --
Seller: Facebook group, item is already with me and i took the photos
Comments: I am highly doubting the authenticity of this pair of brand new Chanel flats i recently bought from a Facebook group. When i brought it home I felt something off so i compared it with my other used pair of ballerina flats. Theyre both size 39 and if you compare them side by side, you can see the difference in the location of the ribbon, and proximity of the ribbon to the captoe (the location of the used ones seem to be farther from the captoe than the new ones). Im not sure if its just because the shoes are brand new and have yet to stretch out. Everything else (stamping, sole, etc) seems to add up. Would appreciate your comments. Thank you!!!


----------



## trishaglitzy

trishaglitzy said:


> Hi I would appreciate feedback on this bnew pair of Chanel flats please! My comments are below. Thank you!!
> 
> Item: Chanel Ballet Flats (new condition)
> Listing Number: --
> Seller: Facebook group, item is already with me and i took the photos
> Comments: I am highly doubting the authenticity of this pair of brand new Chanel flats i recently bought from a Facebook group. When i brought it home I felt something off so i compared it with my other used pair of ballerina flats. Theyre both size 39 and if you compare them side by side, you can see the difference in the location of the ribbon, and proximity of the ribbon to the captoe (the location of the used ones seem to be farther from the captoe than the new ones). Im not sure if its just because the shoes are brand new and have yet to stretch out. Everything else (stamping, sole, etc) seems to add up. Would appreciate your comments. Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3868821
> View attachment 3868822
> View attachment 3868823
> View attachment 3868824


Sorry forgot to add photo of the serial # here it is: (though i am still really doubting the authenticity due to said placement of the ribbon etc.) Ty!!


----------



## trishaglitzy

trishaglitzy said:


> Hi I would appreciate feedback on this bnew pair of Chanel flats please! My comments are below. Thank you!!
> 
> Item: Chanel Ballet Flats (new condition)
> Listing Number: --
> Seller: Facebook group, item is already with me and i took the photos
> Comments: I am highly doubting the authenticity of this pair of brand new Chanel flats i recently bought from a Facebook group. When i brought it home I felt something off so i compared it with my other used pair of ballerina flats. Theyre both size 39 and if you compare them side by side, you can see the difference in the location of the ribbon, and proximity of the ribbon to the captoe (the location of the used ones seem to be farther from the captoe than the new ones). Im not sure if its just because the shoes are brand new and have yet to stretch out. Everything else (stamping, sole, etc) seems to add up. Would appreciate your comments. Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3868821
> View attachment 3868822
> View attachment 3868823
> View attachment 3868824


Omg.. so i just tinkered around more with the shoe and it did this!!!!! Its not supposed to do this, is it???!?! I tried removing this part on my used pair and it wouldnt budge but this is brand new! Now im at 99% in believing this is fake. Someone help!! I just need someone to confirm and will return ASAP


----------



## Ravvie99

Hello! Would you kindly authenticate these thrifted Chanel wannabes? Thank you in advance [emoji846]

Item: ??
Seller: local Goodwill
Comments: is there such a thing as too many pics?? [emoji39]


----------



## shuze

Ravvie99 said:


> Hello! Would you kindly authenticate these thrifted Chanel wannabes? Thank you in advance [emoji846]
> 
> Item: ??
> Seller: local Goodwill
> Comments: is there such a thing as too many pics?? [emoji39]
> 
> View attachment 3869134
> View attachment 3869135
> View attachment 3869136
> View attachment 3869138
> View attachment 3869139
> View attachment 3869140
> View attachment 3869141
> View attachment 3869142
> View attachment 3869143
> View attachment 3869144


Authentic IMO and thanks for the great photos.


----------



## Ravvie99

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO and thanks for the great photos.



Thank you, thank you! You are much appreciated [emoji846]


----------



## columbian2009

Hello authenticators, would u  kindly authentic the Nicholas kirkwood sock booties?

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/272879759857 
Item #:272879759857
Seller:clarissalove1
 I have more pictures


----------



## shuze

columbian2009 said:


> Hello authenticators, would u  kindly authentic the Nicholas kirkwood sock booties?
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/272879759857
> Item #:272879759857
> Seller:clarissalove1
> I have more pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3871675
> View attachment 3871676
> View attachment 3871677
> View attachment 3871678
> View attachment 3871679
> View attachment 3871680
> View attachment 3871681



Authentic IMO


----------



## columbian2009

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO



Wow, can't believe you replied me in minutes!thanks shuze!


----------



## margotlily

Could someone give me their opinion? I own a pair of Stuart Weitzman boots (but a different style) and felt okay about these until I asked for a pic of the size inside the boot. I’ve never seen the size marked on the seam, and honestly the seam seems to be in not great shape (which, fair, used boots - but mine have a much better finish) 

On Poshmark for sale at $400


----------



## karro

Hello! Would you kindly authenticate these Stuart Weitzman lowland boots? 

Item: Stuart weitzman lowland 

Sorry but i only have two pictures.


----------



## shuze

margotlily said:


> View attachment 3872152
> View attachment 3872153
> View attachment 3872154
> View attachment 3872155
> View attachment 3872156
> View attachment 3872157
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone give me their opinion? I own a pair of Stuart Weitzman boots (but a different style) and felt okay about these until I asked for a pic of the size inside the boot. I’ve never seen the size marked on the seam, and honestly the seam seems to be in not great shape (which, fair, used boots - but mine have a much better finish)
> 
> On Poshmark for sale at $400


Authentic IMO


----------



## shuze

karro said:


> Hello! Would you kindly authenticate these Stuart Weitzman lowland boots?
> 
> Item: Stuart weitzman lowland
> 
> Sorry but i only have two pictures.


These put me in an awkward position. In theory I need more pictures including the sole to authenticate but since I authenticate by construction I can see enough. They’re authentic IMO but in the future please get more pictures prior to posting. Thanks


----------



## margotlily

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


Amazing thanks! 

And thanks generally. Such a relief to know there’s a community to help with these things


----------



## deeee

Hello! Can anyone authenticate these Gucci Kitten Heels? Thank you in advance!
Item: Gucci Flora Horsebit Pumps
Seller: From Goodwill


----------



## shuze

deeee said:


> Hello! Can anyone authenticate these Gucci Kitten Heels? Thank you in advance!
> Item: Gucci Flora Horsebit Pumps
> Seller: From Goodwill
> 
> View attachment 3872506
> 
> View attachment 3872507
> 
> View attachment 3872510
> 
> View attachment 3872511
> 
> View attachment 3872513
> 
> View attachment 3872514
> 
> View attachment 3872515


Fake IMO


----------



## deeee

shuze said:


> Fake IMO


Thank you for your help!


----------



## rainyarch

Hi please can I get authentification of these Alexander Wang, Atalya, Natural calf hair sandals?
Bought from a charity sale

Thank you!


----------



## katlina

Good evening!
I purchased some vintage chanel ballet flats and am having trouble figuring out if they are the real deal. Please help?

Item name: Classic ballerina with patent cap and cc logo 
Seller: vite envogue (german retailer of vintage clothes, usually very VERY trustworthy)
Comments: they have been resoled and were sold as seen. What troubles me is the lack of any number/ style reference INSIDE of the shoe as well as a bit of “plastic” sticking out of the inner leather sole - they are “vintage” and everything is 100% leather (outer and upper and sole). Were they ever real leather fakes? SORRY I NEED TO SPLIT IMAGES UP IN TWO POSTS - too large!


----------



## katlina

More images:


katlina said:


> Good evening!
> I purchased some vintage chanel ballet flats and am having trouble figuring out if they are the real deal. Please help?
> 
> Item name: Classic ballerina with patent cap and cc logo
> Seller: vite envogue (german retailer of vintage clothes, usually very VERY trustworthy)
> Comments: they have been resoled and were sold as seen. What troubles me is the lack of any number/ style reference INSIDE of the shoe as well as a bit of “plastic” sticking out of the inner leather sole - they are “vintage” and everything is 100% leather (outer and upper and sole). Were they ever real leather fakes? SORRY I NEED TO SPLIT IMAGES UP IN TWO POSTS - too large!


----------



## katlina

katlina said:


> View attachment 3877882
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More images:


----------



## shuze

rainyarch said:


> Hi please can I get authentification of these Alexander Wang, Atalya, Natural calf hair sandals?
> Bought from a charity sale
> 
> Thank you!


I don’t do Alexander Wang as my expertise is not in Asia or Brazil but I see nothing to question.


----------



## shuze

They are authentic Chanel ballets IMO.


----------



## rainyarch

shuze said:


> I don’t do Alexander Wang as my expertise is not in Asia or Brazil but I see nothing to question.


@shuze thanks anyway! Do you know of a better place or user who could authenticate them? I've already posted in the AW forum, no response yet though.


----------



## shuze

rainyarch said:


> @shuze thanks anyway! Do you know of a better place or user who could authenticate them? I've already posted in the AW forum, no response yet though.



I honestly don’t know who does AW. But again, I really think they look fine.


----------



## rainyarch

shuze said:


> I honestly don’t know who does AW. But again, I really think they look fine.



@shuze Thanks for your help!


----------



## Laurbgore

Hi, can anyone help me authenticate?
Item Name (if you know it): Valentino Camubutterfly Rockrunner
Comments: No link, I found these second hand. I think they are legit based on the quality of the materials, but I'd like opinions from people who are more knowledgeable than me  Pretty sure these were from S/S 15, but I've been going crazy trying to find info about the shoe in this particular color...there just doesn't seem to be a lot out there (which is why I'm questioning authenticity). let me know if you need more pics or info. Thanks!


----------



## katlina

@shuze 

Thank you very much! I am a Chanel newbie, I have drooled over bags and shoes forever but this used pair is the only chanel item apart from make up I own - my first! could you therefore try to explain why you think they are authentic? Couldnt anybody produce leather ballets and add the logo etc.? What about the missing productnumber/style number inside, should there be one? Does chanel repair shoes, would it be worth a try to bring them to my closest boutique and let them have a look at them and whilst they are at it they would certainly refuse any work on them if they were not real, no? Also, is there any way one would have an idea when these were made? They have a weeee bit of a granny look to them (which i like!!) and the bow at the front is actually a REAL drawstring, is that normal? I untied it to tie it more pretty and realised i can pull it a little bit tighter- that surprised me


----------



## shuze

Laurbgore said:


> Hi, can anyone help me authenticate?
> Item Name (if you know it): Valentino Camubutterfly Rockrunner
> Comments: No link, I found these second hand. I think they are legit based on the quality of the materials, but I'd like opinions from people who are more knowledgeable than me  Pretty sure these were from S/S 15, but I've been going crazy trying to find info about the shoe in this particular color...there just doesn't seem to be a lot out there (which is why I'm questioning authenticity). let me know if you need more pics or info. Thanks!


They look ok to me but I am not familiar with non leather linings in their sneakers. Sorry I can’t help more.


----------



## shuze

katlina said:


> @shuze
> 
> Thank you very much! I am a Chanel newbie, I have drooled over bags and shoes forever but this used pair is the only chanel item apart from make up I own - my first! could you therefore try to explain why you think they are authentic? Couldnt anybody produce leather ballets and add the logo etc.? What about the missing productnumber/style number inside, should there be one? Does chanel repair shoes, would it be worth a try to bring them to my closest boutique and let them have a look at them and whilst they are at it they would certainly refuse any work on them if they were not real, no? Also, is there any way one would have an idea when these were made? They have a weeee bit of a granny look to them (which i like!!) and the bow at the front is actually a REAL drawstring, is that normal? I untied it to tie it more pretty and realised i can pull it a little bit tighter- that surprised me



Sorry but we don’t do that here as this is an authentication thread and not a chat thread but they’re fine. Yes, there are tons of fake Chanel ballets out there but they are not lined and finished like yours.


----------



## girlboss2017

Hi, can anyone help authenticate these flats? I think they're Carolines but the design and stitches seem off to me when I compare them to other photos. Or maybe this is a model I'm not familiar with?


----------



## columbian2009

Hi, authenticators,
I bought the boots from eBay, can you authenticate them for me! Thank you!
Link:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/352205005251 
Item number:352205005251
Seller:rodeo-drive-deals
Item name: jimmy choo black suede over the knee high heel platform boots 37.5 7.5
	

		
			
		

		
	










They are super long and soft , not easy to fit in one picture, I am not sure if I need to provide more pictures.


----------



## shuze

girlboss2017 said:


> Hi, can anyone help authenticate these flats? I think they're Carolines but the design and stitches seem off to me when I compare them to other photos. Or maybe this is a model I'm not familiar with?



Please refer to the first page for required pictures needed. Thanks


----------



## shuze

columbian2009 said:


> Hi, authenticators,
> I bought the boots from eBay, can you authenticate them for me! Thank you!
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/352205005251
> Item number:352205005251
> Seller:rodeo-drive-deals
> Item name: jimmy choo black suede over the knee high heel platform boots 37.5 7.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3883997
> View attachment 3883998
> View attachment 3883999
> View attachment 3884000
> View attachment 3884001
> View attachment 3884002
> View attachment 3884003
> View attachment 3884004
> 
> They are super long and soft , not easy to fit in one picture, I am not sure if I need to provide more pictures.


Authentic IMO


----------



## columbian2009

Thank you very much Shuze!


----------



## clineVVV

Hello! Can you please help me authenticate these YSL Tribute heels? The seller only sent these photos. I hope it's enough. I've noticed that the extra heels were in a plastic ziplock and not in those little black YSL envelopes. Does it matter?

Thanks and looking forward to your response!


----------



## Esther2017

Hi authenticators pls help me to authenticate!!!
Greatly appreciated!









View attachment 3888877


----------



## beanybaker

Please could you give me a opinion on these chanel shoes. Appreciate your time 

Listing number: 282729805367
Seller: London_fashion4u
Link: https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Beautiful-...805367?hash=item41d4027637:g:NqoAAOSwiIxaBvQZ
Comments: active ebay listing, Chanel court shoes


----------



## shuze

clineVVV said:


> Hello! Can you please help me authenticate these YSL Tribute heels? The seller only sent these photos. I hope it's enough. I've noticed that the extra heels were in a plastic ziplock and not in those little black YSL envelopes. Does it matter?
> 
> Thanks and looking forward to your response!


Look OK to me.


----------



## shuze

Esther2017 said:


> Hi authenticators pls help me to authenticate!!!
> Greatly appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 3888885
> View attachment 3888884
> View attachment 3888883
> 
> 
> View attachment 3888882
> 
> View attachment 3888880
> View attachment 3888877
> View attachment 3888879


Passing on these. Sorry.


----------



## Esther2017

shuze said:


> Passing on these. Sorry.


Thanks for your replied... Do you know anyone who can authenticated them?! I really really need ... thanks in advance..


----------



## shuze

Esther2017 said:


> Thanks for your replied... Do you know anyone who can authenticated them?! I really really need ... thanks in advance..


Honestly not sure who does espadrilles, sorry.


----------



## shuze

beanybaker said:


> Please could you give me a opinion on these chanel shoes. Appreciate your time
> 
> Listing number: 282729805367
> Seller: London_fashion4u
> Link: https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Beautiful-...805367?hash=item41d4027637:g:NqoAAOSwiIxaBvQZ
> Comments: active ebay listing, Chanel court shoes


Authentic IMO


----------



## clineVVV

shuze said:


> Look OK to me.


Thank you, shuze! Although, now I'm having a little bit of second thoughts. Do you think you'd get them if you were on my shoes?


----------



## beanybaker

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


Thanks so much, realy appreciate your help


----------



## BeenBurned

Esther2017 said:


> Hi authenticators pls help me to authenticate!!!
> Greatly appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 3888885
> View attachment 3888884
> View attachment 3888883
> 
> 
> View attachment 3888882
> 
> View attachment 3888880
> View attachment 3888877
> View attachment 3888879





shuze said:


> Passing on these. Sorry.


Before posting, I wanted to verify. I checked Authenticate4U and they have a Chanel authenticator who does espadrilles. If you have trouble contacting them by email or the website, going through A4U's Facebook seems to get prompt replies.


----------



## Esther2017

BeenBurned said:


> Before posting, I wanted to verify. I checked Authenticate4U and they have a Chanel authenticator who does espadrilles. If you have trouble contacting them by email or the website, going through A4U's Facebook seems to get prompt replies.


Thanks you for your replied. I have seen about this company already. But my paypal account is something wrong so i cant contact this company. But i greatly appreciated your help. Have a nice day ^_^


----------



## shuze

clineVVV said:


> Thank you, shuze! Although, now I'm having a little bit of second thoughts. Do you think you'd get them if you were on my shoes?


I do think they are authentic but also wonder why the heel lifts aren’t in the bag.


----------



## clineVVV

shuze said:


> I do think they are authentic but also wonder why the heel lifts aren’t in the bag.



Understood. Thank you for your reply! Appreciate it a lot!


----------



## Bagsandshoeslove

Hello! I’m new to this forum and overwhelmed with all the helpful info on here. 

Can someone please authenticate this for me?

Stuart Weitzman Lowland boots

https://www.ebay.com/itm/202129716076 

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## shuze

Bagsandshoeslove said:


> Hello! I’m new to this forum and overwhelmed with all the helpful info on here.
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this for me?
> 
> Stuart Weitzman Lowland boots
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/202129716076
> 
> Thank you in advance!!


Fine IMO


----------



## jennaMR

https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/chanel-classic-stiletto-pearl-beige-pumps-21861667/

Fake, right?


----------



## shuze

jennaMR said:


> https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/chanel-classic-stiletto-pearl-beige-pumps-21861667/
> 
> Fake, right?



Insufficient pictures. I need to see clear focused pictures of the sole stamp and the insole stamp at the least but I also don’t see anything obviously wrong. Please post those pictures when you receive them if you’re the buyer.


----------



## jennaMR

shuze said:


> Insufficient pictures. I need to see clear focused pictures of the sole stamp and the insole stamp at the least but I also don’t see anything obviously wrong. Please post those pictures when you receive them if you’re the buyer.


They actually didn’t send me the shoes in the pic. What I’m most concerned about is the defects on the side and the sole (plus the box doesn’t look like it’s from Saks, the paper isn’t chanel).


----------



## shuze

jennaMR said:


> View attachment 3896183
> View attachment 3896187
> View attachment 3896189
> View attachment 3896190
> View attachment 3896191
> View attachment 3896192
> View attachment 3896193
> View attachment 3896194
> 
> They actually didn’t send me the shoes in the pic. What I’m most concerned about is the defects on the side and the sole (plus the box doesn’t look like it’s from Saks, the paper isn’t chanel).



One can never authenticate by boxes, dustbags etc as that stuff frequently gets switched around and Saks definitely sells off season product in their outlets in non-matching boxes and tissue so don’t even think about that stuff. I still see nothing wrong but just to double check you can take them to your local shoemaker and have him double check that the entire lining, sole and insole is leather and if so, they are genuine IMO. If there is any synthetic material used they cannot be genuine. Hopefully, Audreylita will chime in too.


----------



## jennaMR

shuze said:


> One can never authenticate by boxes, dustbags etc as that stuff frequently gets switched around and Saks definitely sells off season product in their outlets in non-matching boxes and tissue so don’t even think about that stuff. I still see nothing wrong but just to double check you can take them to your local shoemaker and have him double check that the entire lining, sole and insole is leather and if so, they are genuine IMO. If there is any synthetic material used they cannot be genuine. Hopefully, Audreylita will chime in too.


Ok, thank you! I have a lot of designer shoes and these feel much less quality (soles feel so different). I might take them in, then. Thanks!


----------



## CharmyPoo

Item: stuart weitzman Highland，black，5M
Listing number: 162465345491
Seller: gxcandy1015m-4
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/stuart-weitzman-Highland-black-5M/162465345491
Comments: Fits well and seems well made but I can't really tell!


----------



## LillyPink

Item: Louboutin, 38
Listing number: 112650363403
Seller: j-halvo
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Christi...-Toe-Stiletto-Pumps-Size-EU-38-/112650363403?

I might've made a mistake ladies, could you take a look for me? On second look they seem fake, but I jumped in


----------



## Astabn

Does anyone know about these flats? The seller doesn’t have a receipt and I’ve never seen this style before but the shoe look so gorgeous and Chanel that I’m pretty sure it’s not a fake.


----------



## shuze

CharmyPoo said:


> Item: stuart weitzman Highland，black，5M
> Listing number: 162465345491
> Seller: gxcandy1015m-4
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/stuart-weitzman-Highland-black-5M/162465345491
> Comments: Fits well and seems well made but I can't really tell!
> 
> View attachment 3896729
> View attachment 3896730
> View attachment 3896731
> View attachment 3896732
> View attachment 3896733
> View attachment 3896734
> View attachment 3896735
> View attachment 3896736
> View attachment 3896737
> View attachment 3896738


Authentic IMO


----------



## shuze

LillyPink said:


> Item: Louboutin, 38
> Listing number: 112650363403
> Seller: j-halvo
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Christi...-Toe-Stiletto-Pumps-Size-EU-38-/112650363403?
> 
> I might've made a mistake ladies, could you take a look for me? On second look they seem fake, but I jumped in


Please post on the Louboutin thread:
https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/christian-louboutin.150/


----------



## shuze

Astabn said:


> Does anyone know about these flats? The seller doesn’t have a receipt and I’ve never seen this style before but the shoe look so gorgeous and Chanel that I’m pretty sure it’s not a fake.


insufficient pictures-please refer to the first page of this thread. That being said, what I can see looks fine. Please post more pictures when you can.


----------



## CharmyPoo

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO



Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## audreylita

shuze said:


> One can never authenticate by boxes, dustbags etc as that stuff frequently gets switched around and Saks definitely sells off season product in their outlets in non-matching boxes and tissue so don’t even think about that stuff. I still see nothing wrong but just to double check you can take them to your local shoemaker and have him double check that the entire lining, sole and insole is leather and if so, they are genuine IMO. If there is any synthetic material used they cannot be genuine. Hopefully, Audreylita will chime in too.


Exactly.  They look authentic from the pictures but your local shoemaker would be your best last source of authenticity.  And yes, boxes and tissue paper get switched around a lot in department stores.


----------



## Astabn

shuze said:


> insufficient pictures-please refer to the first page of this thread. That being said, what I can see looks fine. Please post more pictures when you can.



Hello. I'm sorry for that. Here are some more pictures. Thanks for your help


----------



## shuze

Astabn said:


> Hello. I'm sorry for that. Here are some more pictures. Thanks for your help


They’re fine IMO


----------



## Will-ab21

Are these Alexander McQueen shoes real or fake??


----------



## shuze

Will-ab21 said:


> Are these Alexander McQueen shoes real or fake??



I don’t authenticate sneakers with rare exception and don’t think anyone else here does either. You should take them to your local shoemaker and just have him check that all interior materials are leather. If there is any synthetic material used on the lining or insole they cannot be genuine.


----------



## gunamich

I came across this shoes at Unbelievable price. Could you help me to authenticate this please? Thank you in advance.

Item Name: Julie Princetown Hibiscus
Link: https://depop.app.link/amlp8EtmDI
Seller: Loraine
Who took the pictures: me

http://photobucket.drhinternet.net/...0/qP2V2dD1lbWFpbF9zaGFyZV9tZWRpYQ/sb8bf7a9075


----------



## shuze

gunamich said:


> I came across this shoes at Unbelievable price. Could you help me to authenticate this please? Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item Name: Julie Princetown Hibiscus
> Link: https://depop.app.link/amlp8EtmDI
> Seller: Loraine
> Who took the pictures: me
> 
> http://photobucket.drhinternet.net/...0/qP2V2dD1lbWFpbF9zaGFyZV9tZWRpYQ/sb8bf7a9075


Please post your pictures. I won’t open PB links and doubt that Audreylita will either. Thanks


----------



## gunamich

Here is the photos. Thank you very much.


----------



## shuze

gunamich said:


> Here is the photos. Thank you very much.


Thanks! I also need a clear focused picture of the stamping under the tongue and on the sole as well where the size is. You need to review your pictures prior to posting and learn how to focus directly on stamping-that’s really needed for authentications and dump the stuffing.They look good but I’d feel better if I could see those missing pics.


----------



## gunamich

Thank you so much for your advice. You're really helpfull. Here are another pictures per your request.


----------



## shuze

gunamich said:


> Thank you so much for your advice. You're really helpfull. Here are another pictures per your request.


I can’t open them. I don’t know why. Will try later.


----------



## gunamich

I will post the pictures again. Hopefully you can open them this time. Thank you so much.


----------



## shuze

gunamich said:


> I will post the pictures again. Hopefully you can open them this time. Thank you so much.
> View attachment 3902090
> View attachment 3902093
> View attachment 3902094
> View attachment 3902090
> View attachment 3902093
> View attachment 3902094


No idea why I couldn’t open the other files. They look fine to me.


----------



## audreylita

gunamich said:


> I will post the pictures again. Hopefully you can open them this time. Thank you so much.
> View attachment 3902090
> View attachment 3902093
> View attachment 3902094
> View attachment 3902090
> View attachment 3902093
> View attachment 3902094


Picture from the ad was a stock photo of the shoe.  I own several of the Princetown's, they are very popular, I love the whole series.


----------



## gunamich

audreylita said:


> Picture from the ad was a stock photo of the shoe.  I own several of the Princetown's, they are very popular, I love the whole series.



So do you also think this shoes is authentic? Thank you in advanced.


----------



## gunamich

shuze said:


> No idea why I couldn’t open the other files. They look fine to me.



Thank you so much.


----------



## audreylita

gunamich said:


> So do you also think this shoes is authentic? Thank you in advanced.


Authentic IMO.


----------



## lulu2206

Hello All,

I am new to this forum and was wondering if someone knows whether these Ferragamo shoes are authentic or not. I purchased them off Ebay. The shoes seem to be of decent quality.  
Thanks in advance,
Lulu2206


----------



## shuze

lulu2206 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am new to this forum and was wondering if someone knows whether these Ferragamo shoes are authentic or not. I purchased them off Ebay. The shoes seem to be of decent quality.
> Thanks in advance,
> Lulu2206
> View attachment 3903020
> View attachment 3903021
> View attachment 3903024
> View attachment 3903022
> View attachment 3903023


Your pictures are not detailed or close up enough. Please post the original listing plus clear focused pictures of the shoe in profile, upclose sole stamp, interior lining showing side and heel lining and where they meet. Take all stuffing out too. Thanks


----------



## shuze

shuze said:


> Your pictures are not detailed or close up enough. Please post the original listing plus clear focused pictures of the shoe in profile, upclose sole stamp, interior lining showing side and heel lining and where they meet. Take all stuffing out too. Thanks





shuze said:


> Your pictures are not detailed or close up enough. Please post the original listing plus clear focused pictures of the shoe in profile, upclose sole stamp, interior lining showing side and heel lining and where they meet. Take all stuffing out too. Thanks



I would like to see those other pictures but IMO they are not authentic.


----------



## jchen815

Hello! I was wondering if you could help authenticate these Chanel espadrilles. 

I’m pretty good at spotting fake purses/slgs but not too familiar with shoes. Thank you [emoji5]


----------



## shuze

jchen815 said:


> Hello! I was wondering if you could help authenticate these Chanel espadrilles.
> 
> I’m pretty good at spotting fake purses/slgs but not too familiar with shoes. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3905590
> View attachment 3905591
> View attachment 3905592
> View attachment 3905593
> View attachment 3905595
> View attachment 3905596
> View attachment 3905598
> View attachment 3905600
> View attachment 3905601
> View attachment 3905602


I really try and avoid commenting on espadrilles but yours look fine to me.


----------



## shuze

shuze said:


> I would like to see those other pictures but IMO they are not authentic.


No need to post more pictures. Just got my computer back and looked again as I have trouble seeing on my phone. Those Ferragamos are definitely counterfeit IMO. You need to contact your seller.


----------



## BeenBurned

lulu2206 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am new to this forum and was wondering if someone knows whether these Ferragamo shoes are authentic or not. I purchased them off Ebay. The shoes seem to be of decent quality.
> Thanks in advance,
> Lulu2206
> View attachment 3903020
> View attachment 3903021
> View attachment 3903024
> View attachment 3903022
> View attachment 3903023





shuze said:


> Your pictures are not detailed or close up enough. Please post the original listing plus clear focused pictures of the shoe in profile, upclose sole stamp, interior lining showing side and heel lining and where they meet. Take all stuffing out too. Thanks





shuze said:


> I would like to see those other pictures but IMO they are not authentic.





shuze said:


> No need to post more pictures. Just got my computer back and looked again as I have trouble seeing on my phone. Those Ferragamos are definitely counterfeit IMO. You need to contact your seller.


Is this the listing?
Seller summermatcha
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pink-Pumps-Patent-Leather-Pumps-Bow-Buckle-1960s-Low-Heel-Pumps-Size-37-us-7M-/282725193698?hash=item41d3bc17e2:g:fZsAAOSwMgdX0lHa&nma=true&si=hNKt8Y6FQYFYv58cbCBn1Dmx4Pw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

I suspect the seller knows the shoes are fake. THey're listed without the "Ferragamo" name and in the item specifics, she's got the brand as "handmade."

ETA: The seller has another pair of "handmade" Ferragamos. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Bisque...681026?hash=item41d59c8d42:g:nL0AAOSw6n5Xufh9

IMO, this seller knows exactly what she's doing.


----------



## shuze

BeenBurned said:


> Is this the listing?
> Seller summermatcha
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pink-Pumps-Patent-Leather-Pumps-Bow-Buckle-1960s-Low-Heel-Pumps-Size-37-us-7M-/282725193698?hash=item41d3bc17e2:g:fZsAAOSwMgdX0lHa&nma=true&si=hNKt8Y6FQYFYv58cbCBn1Dmx4Pw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> I suspect the seller knows the shoes are fake. THey're listed without the "Ferragamo" name and in the item specifics, she's got the brand as "handmade."
> 
> ETA: The seller has another pair of "handmade" Ferragamos.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Bisque...681026?hash=item41d59c8d42:g:nL0AAOSw6n5Xufh9
> 
> IMO, this seller knows exactly what she's doing.


AGREE


----------



## jchen815

shuze said:


> I really try and avoid commenting on espadrilles but yours look fine to me.


Thank you, i appreciate your response!


----------



## Black Elite

Would love the help of authenticating these Hermes Boots.
*Item Name*: Hermes Jumping Boots
*Link (if available)*: N/A
*Seller*: Purchased in a NYC consignment shop
*Comments*: I would prefer not to mention which consignment shop, as they promised they would accept a return if not authentic, and I do not want to ruin their reputation. These are shorter than a pair I have from the boutique--the shaft is about 15.5" tall, and the strap is about 15.5" as well, but I suspect these were altered? Would love to know the type of leather if anyone knows!


----------



## shuze

Black Elite said:


> Would love the help of authenticating these Hermes Boots.
> *Item Name*: Hermes Jumping Boots
> *Link (if available)*: N/A
> *Seller*: Purchased in a NYC consignment shop
> *Comments*: I would prefer not to mention which consignment shop, as they promised they would accept a return if not authentic, and I do not want to ruin their reputation. These are shorter than a pair I have from the boutique--the shaft is about 15.5" tall, and the strap is about 15.5" as well, but I suspect these were altered? Would love to know the type of leather if anyone knows!
> View attachment 3908826
> View attachment 3908828
> View attachment 3908829
> View attachment 3908830
> View attachment 3908831
> View attachment 3908833
> View attachment 3908834



I think you need to use a pro for these but you definitely need better focused pictures.


----------



## Black Elite

shuze said:


> I think you need to use a pro for these but you definitely need better focused pictures.


Thanks, @shuze ! I took these with my phone, but I do have a DSLR, so I'll stop being lazy and use that one for the photos.  

Is there a shoe authentication service that you'd recommend?


----------



## shuze

Let’s see better pictures first. Really post very close up focused shots of the interior lining and insole and finishing at the seams. Also much better pictures of the hardware but I’m thinking that perhaps you should post the hardware pictures on the Hermes board and see what they say.


----------



## audreylita

Black Elite said:


> Would love the help of authenticating these Hermes Boots.
> *Item Name*: Hermes Jumping Boots
> *Link (if available)*: N/A
> *Seller*: Purchased in a NYC consignment shop
> *Comments*: I would prefer not to mention which consignment shop, as they promised they would accept a return if not authentic, and I do not want to ruin their reputation. These are shorter than a pair I have from the boutique--the shaft is about 15.5" tall, and the strap is about 15.5" as well, but I suspect these were altered? Would love to know the type of leather if anyone knows!
> View attachment 3908826
> View attachment 3908828
> View attachment 3908829
> View attachment 3908830
> View attachment 3908831
> View attachment 3908833
> View attachment 3908834


There was a thread for authentication of Hermes accessories that unfortunately has closed, although I don't know if they authenticated shoes.  There are intricacies of detail specific to Hermes, nuances with the shape and attachment of hardware specific to this brand, especially the turnkey which seems to be the only hardware on this item.  I own many Hermes items but do not own any of their boots or related items of footwear.  You may want to reach out to bababebi.com to see if she authenticates H boots or can recommend someone who does.


----------



## Esther2017

Hi authenticators!! Could guys please take a look on these. Reall Appreciated your times ^___^


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> There was a thread for authentication of Hermes accessories that unfortunately has closed, although I don't know if they authenticated shoes.  There are intricacies of detail specific to Hermes, nuances with the shape and attachment of hardware specific to this brand, especially the turnkey which seems to be the only hardware on this item.  I own many Hermes items but do not own any of their boots or related items of footwear.  You may want to reach out to bababebi.com to see if she authenticates H boots or can recommend someone who does.



I was just going to post that she should post the hardware here for you to look at A. I would like to see better pictures too but probably best if she goes to a pro.


----------



## shuze

Esther2017 said:


> Hi authenticators!! Could guys please take a look on these. Reall Appreciated your times ^___^
> View attachment 3909138
> View attachment 3909139
> View attachment 3909140
> View attachment 3909141
> View attachment 3909142
> View attachment 3909143
> View attachment 3909144
> View attachment 3909145


Please post on the Valentino shoe thread.  Go to the forum list and you’ll find it under Shoes Shoes Shoes. Thanks


----------



## WhiteSnowBear

Please help to authenticate these shoes:

FOR AUCTION SITES: eBay
Item: NEW MANOLO BLAHNIK Nadira 70 Jeweled Black Satin Heel Pumps
Listing number: 272726511166
Seller: stylish.for.less
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-MANOLO...511166?hash=item3f7fc44e3e:g:CT0AAOSwT5xZPtzI

FOR AUCTION SITES: eBay
Item: New Authentic Manolo Blahnik Hangisi 90 Navy Blue Satin Shoes Heels Pump
Listing number: 172884258524
Seller: alexino_decor
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authen...hash=item2840b46edc:m:mrjlM8tgibqS7LZQKhzSTdg

Thanks in advance =)


----------



## audreylita

WhiteSnowBear said:


> Please help to authenticate these shoes:
> 
> FOR AUCTION SITES: eBay
> Item: NEW MANOLO BLAHNIK Nadira 70 Jeweled Black Satin Heel Pumps
> Listing number: 272726511166
> Seller: stylish.for.less
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-MANOLO...511166?hash=item3f7fc44e3e:g:CT0AAOSwT5xZPtzI
> 
> FOR AUCTION SITES: eBay
> Item: New Authentic Manolo Blahnik Hangisi 90 Navy Blue Satin Shoes Heels Pump
> Listing number: 172884258524
> Seller: alexino_decor
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authen...hash=item2840b46edc:m:mrjlM8tgibqS7LZQKhzSTdg
> 
> Thanks in advance =)


Both are authentic IMO.


----------



## Casinsi

Hi 

please authenticate the these ones
https://www.farfetch.com/uk/shoppin...ta-romy-sandals-item-12335132.aspx?q=12335132

or do i need to post pictures of the shoes after buying them?


----------



## shuze

Casinsi said:


> Hi
> 
> please authenticate the these ones
> https://www.farfetch.com/uk/shoppin...ta-romy-sandals-item-12335132.aspx?q=12335132
> 
> or do i need to post pictures of the shoes after buying them?


Authentic IMO but to doublecheck please post a clear picture of the sole stamp when you receive them although everything looks correct to me.


----------



## Casinsi

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO but to doublecheck please post a clear picture of the sole stamp when you receive them although everything looks correct to me.


Hey Thanks

so i bought my wife a few shoes as an early present for Christmas.
Here are the shoes with the back side as requested.


----------



## Casinsi

Can someone help me authenticate this? 


Casinsi said:


> Hey Thanks
> 
> so i bought my wife a few shoes as an early present for Christmas.
> Here are the shoes with the back side as requested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3910728
> View attachment 3910730
> View attachment 3910733
> View attachment 3910735
> View attachment 3910736
> View attachment 3910739
> View attachment 3910740
> View attachment 3910741


----------



## shuze

Casinsi said:


> Hey Thanks
> 
> so i bought my wife a few shoes as an early present for Christmas.
> Here are the shoes with the back side as requested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3910728
> View attachment 3910730
> View attachment 3910733
> View attachment 3910735
> View attachment 3910736
> View attachment 3910739
> View attachment 3910740
> View attachment 3910741





Casinsi said:


> Hey Thanks
> 
> so i bought my wife a few shoes as an early present for Christmas.
> Here are the shoes with the back side as requested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3910728
> View attachment 3910730
> View attachment 3910733
> View attachment 3910735
> View attachment 3910736
> View attachment 3910739
> View attachment 3910740
> View attachment 3910741



All are authentic IMO but in the future please only post one shoe per question as it can get confusing especially if there are multiple shoes of the same brand or color (which is not the case here). Also please post full size pictures. The Valentino’s need to be posted on the Valentino thread.


----------



## kristine Basco

Hi! Can someone please authenticate these chanel shoes for me please? Thank you!


----------



## shuze

kristine Basco said:


> Hi! Can someone please authenticate these chanel shoes for me please? Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3911619
> 
> View attachment 3911620
> 
> View attachment 3911621
> 
> View attachment 3911622
> 
> View attachment 3911623
> 
> View attachment 3911624
> 
> View attachment 3911626


As I keep posting, I really don’t like authenticating espadrilles but those look OK to me.


----------



## kristine Basco

shuze said:


> As I keep posting, I really don’t like authenticating espadrilles but those look OK to me.



Awsome, thank you! Just curious but why don’t u like authenticating espadrilles?


----------



## shuze

kristine Basco said:


> Awsome, thank you! Just curious but why don’t u like authenticating espadrilles?


I’ll answer you privately since this is not a chat thread.


----------



## ShopaholicT

Hi, can someone please help authenticate these Stuart Weitzman Highland Boots for me? They fit well and seem well made but I can't really tell. And there's no "Stuart Weitzman" stamp printed in the interior when folded down, but there's a "Stuart Weitzman" print on the soles. Is this normal? Thank you in advance.


----------



## shuze

ShopaholicT said:


> Hi, can someone please help authenticate these Stuart Weitzman Highland Boots for me? They fit well and seem well made but I can't really tell. And there's no "Stuart Weitzman" stamp printed in the interior when folded down, but there's a "Stuart Weitzman" print on the soles. Is this normal? Thank you in advance.



Authentic IMO


----------



## ShopaholicT

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO



Awesome, thank you for your time. I really appreciate it!


----------



## cherryluvsshoes

Hey guys, sorry I haven't used this site in about 6 years so hope I'm in the right place.. Is anybody able to authenticate these prada shoes? Is that hardware normal?


----------



## SylwiaL

Hello! I am asking for confirmation of authenticity of those Golden Goose Deluxe Brand sneakers. Tkank You!


----------



## shuze

cherryluvsshoes said:


> Hey guys, sorry I haven't used this site in about 6 years so hope I'm in the right place.. Is anybody able to authenticate these prada shoes? Is that hardware normal?



Everything I can see looks correct but I can’t authenticate them without clear, in focus pictures of the interior lining and the finishing of the area where the INTERIOR side lining meets the heel lining, the insole and all interior stamping. Is there any stamping on the sole? If so, please post that too.


----------



## shuze

SylwiaL said:


> Hello! I am asking for confirmation of authenticity of those Golden Goose Deluxe Brand sneakers. Tkank You!



I don’t think either of us do Golden Goose. Sorry. If Audreylita does, she’ll see the post. I only do a few sneakers and not those. You may want to use a sneaker pro.


----------



## audreylita

I'll do some Chanel sneakers only because I own a few pairs and could do side by side comparisons.  Otherwise I don't touch them.


----------



## SylwiaL

Thank You


----------



## anisac

Hi guys, found this great deal but I'm not so familiar with RV so I just wanted to double check, also does anyone know the sizing for these? US 6 I'm guessing is Eur 36, I usually size down for heels and I'm 36 for flats but I'm hoping it'll be fine.

https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/roger-vivier-black-and-crystal-pumps-22617259/


----------



## shuze

anisac said:


> Hi guys, found this great deal but I'm not so familiar with RV so I just wanted to double check, also does anyone know the sizing for these? US 6 I'm guessing is Eur 36, I usually size down for heels and I'm 36 for flats but I'm hoping it'll be fine.
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/roger-vivier-black-and-crystal-pumps-22617259/


No where near enough pictures for me. Please request the photos needed on the first page of this thread. Audreylita (this board’s other authenticator) wears Vivier and may post, but betting she’ll say the same.


----------



## audreylita

anisac said:


> Hi guys, found this great deal but I'm not so familiar with RV so I just wanted to double check, also does anyone know the sizing for these? US 6 I'm guessing is Eur 36, I usually size down for heels and I'm 36 for flats but I'm hoping it'll be fine.
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/roger-vivier-black-and-crystal-pumps-22617259/


Photos are insufficient for authentication.  They need photos that are clearer with more detail, as described in the first post of this thread.


----------



## angieangiesh

Hi

Can someone help with authenticating these Valentino Rockstuds?

I have been told that these are authentic but imperfect?

http://s1152.photobucket.com/user/Angie_Shek/library/

Edit: sorry, should mention top pictures taken in natural light and further down badly lit room.


----------



## shuze

angieangiesh said:


> Hi
> 
> Can someone help with authenticating these Valentino Rockstuds?
> 
> I have been told that these are authentic but imperfect?
> 
> http://s1152.photobucket.com/user/Angie_Shek/library/
> 
> Edit: sorry, should mention top pictures taken in natural light and further down badly lit room.


Please post on the Valentino authentication thread. You’ll find it in Shoes Shoes Shoes listed below the Glass Slipper. Only Valentino and Louboutin have their own threads. All other labels are to be listed here.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...d-1st-page-before-posting-no-chatting.907413/


----------



## BlowingBubbles

Hello! Happy New Year ladies!

May I know if this pair of shoes is authentic?

Item: Chanel black quilted ballerina
Serial Number: nil
Listing number: 152828552316
Seller: xhesika078 
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chanel-Pumps-Womens-Flat-Shoes-Euro-35/152828552316?hash=item23954aa47c:g:unAAAOSw4CFY7HuK
Comments: Seller has another pair of the same in different size, not sure where he/she got them from! Also, saw another seller selling the same quilted style with multiple sizes too - seller name is stelina1234. Listing is https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/chanel-shoes-39/352226107188

Thank you!


----------



## audreylita

BlowingBubbles said:


> Hello! Happy New Year ladies!
> 
> May I know if this pair of shoes is authentic?
> 
> Item: Chanel black quilted ballerina
> Serial Number: nil
> Listing number: 152828552316
> Seller: xhesika078
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chanel-Pumps-Womens-Flat-Shoes-Euro-35/152828552316?hash=item23954aa47c:g:unAAAOSw4CFY7HuK
> Comments: Seller has another pair of the same in different size, not sure where he/she got them from! Also, saw another seller selling the same quilted style with multiple sizes too - seller name is stelina1234. Listing is https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/chanel-shoes-39/352226107188
> 
> Thank you!


Shoes shown appear to be authentic.  The seller has another pair currently listed using the same photos and also sold a pair within the past 6 months using the same photos.  In a case like this you need to make sure you're looking at the actual item you are purchasing.


----------



## BlowingBubbles

audreylita said:


> Shoes shown appear to be authentic.  The seller has another pair currently listed using the same photos and also sold a pair within the past 6 months using the same photos.  In a case like this you need to make sure you're looking at the actual item you are purchasing.


Good spot! Thanks so much, I'll purchase and post pictures. Hopefully they are authentic!


----------



## angelphilipus

Hi authenticator, I need help in authenticating these ballerinas I bought off a website for preloved goods a while ago. I’m not very familiar with Chanel shoes, but I compared my shoes with pics online and it’s very similar. Here’s my pics and details.

Item: CHANEL Calfskin CC Cap Toe Ballerina Flats Black Gold
Serial Number: A G02819 (found on the inner side of the shoe. Left side on the left shoe, and right side on the right shoe.)
Comments: bought this off a website from a seller who’s also not sure about its authenticity. The size is 38C. The sole has some sole protector (like an additional sole) on the bottom front and heel surface. Stitching is neat and precise. The shoes are in pretty bad condition and do need restoration, but the quality and leather is really good.


----------



## shuze

angelphilipus said:


> Hi authenticator, I need help in authenticating these ballerinas I bought off a website for preloved goods a while ago. I’m not very familiar with Chanel shoes, but I compared my shoes with pics online and it’s very similar. Here’s my pics and details.
> 
> Item: CHANEL Calfskin CC Cap Toe Ballerina Flats Black Gold
> Serial Number: A G02819 (found on the inner side of the shoe. Left side on the left shoe, and right side on the right shoe.)
> Comments: bought this off a website from a seller who’s also not sure about its authenticity. The size is 38C. The sole has some sole protector (like an additional sole) on the bottom front and heel surface. Stitching is neat and precise. The shoes are in pretty bad condition and do need restoration, but the quality and leather is really good.
> View attachment 3923083
> View attachment 3923082
> View attachment 3923077
> View attachment 3923076
> View attachment 3923081
> View attachment 3923078
> View attachment 3923079


Authentic IMO


----------



## angelphilipus

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


Thank you so much shuze! I never had any bad feelings with this pair but needed reassurance since I’ve never owned any Chanel flats before and because of its beaten condition  I might need to recolor the shoes though!


----------



## shuze

angelphilipus said:


> Thank you so much shuze! I never had any bad feelings with this pair but needed reassurance since I’ve never owned any Chanel flats before and because of its beaten condition  I might need to recolor the shoes though!


Forgive me but I think I made a mistake on these.  Please go to a pro. Definitely do not sell them or put any money into them. The first thing you need to do is have your shoemaker check that all interior materials are leather. If anything is synthetic, they cannot be genuine.


----------



## BlowingBubbles

Hello, its me again. I've purchased the shoes from eBay which were in question previously and taken some pictures of them.

A huge thank you in advance!

Item: CHANEL Quilted Ballerinas
Serial Number:  G26250
Comments: Bought this off the seller stelina1234 on eBay. She uses the same pictures for all her Chanel quilted flats in various sizes. I got a pair in size 34, she has another listing up here in another size: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/chanel-shoes-39/352226107188


----------



## angelphilipus

shuze said:


> Forgive me but I think I made a mistake on these.  Please go to a pro. Definitely do not sell them or put any money into them. The first thing you need to do is have your shoemaker check that all interior materials are leather. If anything is synthetic, they cannot be genuine.


I bought this pair a few months ago for a fraction of price because the seller wasn’t sure about its authenticity. I think if it’s a replica, it’s a really really good one. I will try bringing the shoes to a shoemaker or repair service once I got time and see if everything is leather. Thanks again!


----------



## audreylita

angelphilipus said:


> Hi authenticator, I need help in authenticating these ballerinas I bought off a website for preloved goods a while ago. I’m not very familiar with Chanel shoes, but I compared my shoes with pics online and it’s very similar. Here’s my pics and details.
> 
> Item: CHANEL Calfskin CC Cap Toe Ballerina Flats Black Gold
> Serial Number: A G02819 (found on the inner side of the shoe. Left side on the left shoe, and right side on the right shoe.)
> Comments: bought this off a website from a seller who’s also not sure about its authenticity. The size is 38C. The sole has some sole protector (like an additional sole) on the bottom front and heel surface. Stitching is neat and precise. The shoes are in pretty bad condition and do need restoration, but the quality and leather is really good.
> View attachment 3923083
> View attachment 3923082
> View attachment 3923077
> View attachment 3923076
> View attachment 3923081
> View attachment 3923078
> View attachment 3923079


Please bring these to a professional cobbler.  I do not think they are authentic.


----------



## BeenBurned

angelphilipus said:


> Hi authenticator, I need help in authenticating these ballerinas I bought off a website for preloved goods a while ago. I’m not very familiar with Chanel shoes, but I compared my shoes with pics online and it’s very similar. Here’s my pics and details.
> 
> Item: CHANEL Calfskin CC Cap Toe Ballerina Flats Black Gold
> Serial Number: A G02819 (found on the inner side of the shoe. Left side on the left shoe, and right side on the right shoe.)
> Comments: bought this off a website from a seller who’s also not sure about its authenticity. The size is 38C. The sole has some sole protector (like an additional sole) on the bottom front and heel surface. Stitching is neat and precise. The shoes are in pretty bad condition and do need restoration, but the quality and leather is really good.
> View attachment 3923083
> View attachment 3923082
> View attachment 3923077
> View attachment 3923076
> View attachment 3923081
> View attachment 3923078
> View attachment 3923079





shuze said:


> Forgive me but I think I made a mistake on these.  Please go to a pro. Definitely do not sell them or put any money into them. The first thing you need to do is have your shoemaker check that all interior materials are leather. If anything is synthetic, they cannot be genuine.





angelphilipus said:


> I bought this pair a few months ago for a fraction of price because the seller wasn’t sure about its authenticity. I think if it’s a replica, it’s a really really good one. I will try bringing the shoes to a shoemaker or repair service once I got time and see if everything is leather. Thanks again!





audreylita said:


> Please bring these to a professional cobbler.  I do not think they are authentic.


Authenticate4U does shoes. Etinceler also specializes in Chanel (only) so you might check with them too if you need a professional authentication.


----------



## angelphilipus

audreylita said:


> Please bring these to a professional cobbler.  I do not think they are authentic.





BeenBurned said:


> Authenticate4U does shoes. Etinceler also specializes in Chanel (only) so you might check with them too if you need a professional authentication.



Thank you audreylita and BeenBurned for the recommendation! I will try reaching them later.


----------



## Terka36

Hi, I need help please, I'm not sure if this are authentic, I'm new to valentino shoes.

Valentino Garavani Rockstud ankle strap pumps!


----------



## BeenBurned

Terka36 said:


> Hi, I need help please, I'm not sure if this are authentic, I'm new to valentino shoes.
> 
> Valentino Garavani Rockstud ankle strap pumps!


Valentino has its own authentication thread:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...d-1st-page-before-posting-no-chatting.907413/


----------



## Mygen

Hi ladies, I really need your help for confirming whether the Manolo Blahnik Hangisi are authentic or not. I bought them from a seller from Vestiare Collective.  However, I have compared with my other pair - and it just does not seem right.

I hope someone can help.

Thanks in advance. I tried to stop the order with these pumps but Vestiare Collective ignored my request, but now I need the pumps to be authenticated.

View attachment 3925408

View attachment 3925409

View attachment 3925410


















View attachment 3925413


----------



## audreylita

Mygen said:


> Hi ladies, I really need your help for confirming whether the Manolo Blahnik Hangisi are authentic or not. I bought them from a seller from Vestiare Collective.  However, I have compared with my other pair - and it just does not seem right.
> 
> I hope someone can help.
> 
> Thanks in advance. I tried to stop the order with these pumps but Vestiare Collective ignored my request, but now I need the pumps to be authenticated.
> 
> View attachment 3925408
> 
> View attachment 3925409
> 
> View attachment 3925410
> 
> View attachment 3925392
> View attachment 3925393
> View attachment 3925394
> 
> View attachment 3925395
> 
> View attachment 3925396
> 
> View attachment 3925397
> 
> View attachment 3925399
> 
> View attachment 3925400
> 
> View attachment 3925403
> View attachment 3925404
> 
> View attachment 3925413


Authentic IMO.  Don't know why the innersole is lumpy but it does not affect authenticity.  In the future we could use a few more pictures as outlined in the first post of this thread.  Thanks.


----------



## Mygen

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO.  Don't know why the innersole is lumpy but it does not affect authenticity.  In the future we could use a few more pictures as outlined in the first post of this thread.  Thanks.



Thanks for your input. However I have only seen these with several small dots under the soles. In this case there is only one imprinted dot and the text hand made in Italy is also different which is why I had my concerns about the authencity.


----------



## audreylita

Mygen said:


> Thanks for your input. However I have only seen these with several small dots under the soles. In this case there is only one imprinted dot and the text hand made in Italy is also different which is why I had my concerns about the authencity.


Don't worry about the dots. You'll find the hangisi's with 3 dots, 5 dots, no dots.  I've been buying his shoes since the 80's and rest assured, your's are legit.


----------



## BlowingBubbles

Anyone?

TIA!



BlowingBubbles said:


> Hello, its me again. I've purchased the shoes from eBay which were in question previously and taken some pictures of them.
> 
> A huge thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: CHANEL Quilted Ballerinas
> Serial Number:  G26250
> Comments: Bought this off the seller stelina1234 on eBay. She uses the same pictures for all her Chanel quilted flats in various sizes. I got a pair in size 34, she has another listing up here in another size: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/chanel-shoes-39/352226107188
> 
> View attachment 3924252
> View attachment 3924253
> View attachment 3924254
> View attachment 3924255
> View attachment 3924256
> View attachment 3924257
> View attachment 3924258
> View attachment 3924259
> View attachment 3924260


----------



## ememtiny

eBay
Item: Stuart Weitzman NEW MISMATCH 6 6.5 M Cadet 5050 Womens Over-the-Knee Boots mv
Listing number: 232610804257
Seller: salearea
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Stuart-Wei...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
Comments: I am worried these aren't authentic because the right boot has a Stuart Weitzman leather tag sewn on the back. I know these aren't 50/50s so I can't compare, I just can't find much info on the Cadets. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## audreylita

ememtiny said:


> eBay
> Item: Stuart Weitzman NEW MISMATCH 6 6.5 M Cadet 5050 Womens Over-the-Knee Boots mv
> Listing number: 232610804257
> Seller: salearea
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Stuart-Weitzman-NEW-MISMATCH-6-6-5-M-Cadet-5050-Womens-Over-the-Knee-Boots-mv/232610804257?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> Comments: I am worried these aren't authentic because the right boot has a Stuart Weitzman leather tag sewn on the back. I know these aren't 50/50s so I can't compare, I just can't find much info on the Cadets. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


The boots are authentic IMO.  The seller notes that the boots are different sizes.   And also states that they are of slightly different construction, not uncommon with hand made shoes.  Seller also has an impressive amount of positive feedback given the volume of their business.


----------



## ememtiny

audreylita said:


> The boots are authentic IMO.  The seller notes that the boots are different sizes.   And also states that they are of slightly different construction, not uncommon with hand made shoes.  Seller also has an impressive amount of positive feedback given the volume of their business.



Thanks for the response! I am pretty confident they are authentic, I will definitely see whenever they come in!


----------



## Zapatachica

Hello!
This thread is great. Thank you for what you do. 
I recently bought a pair of BB's from ebay.  I am having doubts about their autheticity. The sole does not feel like leather and the shoe is very unstable to walk in. I have other heels but this is my first pair of Manolos. 
Thank you for your help!
Link: 
https://m.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Blahn...403074?txnId=1483544239004#vi__app-cvip-panel

Item #:142597403074
Seller: Ebay
Name: Manolo Blahnik BB 105


----------



## audreylita

Zapatachica said:


> Hello!
> This thread is great. Thank you for what you do.
> I recently bought a pair of BB's from ebay.  I am having doubts about their autheticity. The sole does not feel like leather and the shoe is very unstable to walk in. I have other heels but this is my first pair of Manolos.
> Thank you for your help!
> Link:
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Blahn...403074?txnId=1483544239004#vi__app-cvip-panel
> 
> Item #:142597403074
> Seller: Ebay
> Name: Manolo Blahnik BB 105
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3927618


Manolo's shoes are probably the most comfortable to walk in of the high end shoe brands.  And you are correct about the sole.  Not authentic IMO.


----------



## Zapatachica

@audreylita, 
Thank you! I will start the return process on Ebay. Hopefully it was an honest mistake and the seller destroys them.
Thanks again!


----------



## Simi2350

Bought from eBay 

Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/112715121052

Seller: valueplus4less

Item #112715121052

Hi. I bought these off eBay. It was a deal I could not refuse but I can't seem to tell if they are authentic or not. 

I didn't see a serial number inside but I do see these are the older edition. The material is someone peeling.


----------



## Simi2350

Simi2350 said:


> Bought from eBay
> 
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/112715121052
> 
> Seller: valueplus4less
> 
> Item #112715121052
> 
> Hi. I bought these off eBay. It was a deal I could not refuse but I can't seem to tell if they are authentic or not.
> 
> I didn't see a serial number inside but I do see these are the older edition. The material is someone peeling.



Please see the eBay listing and see the pictures I had concerns with. I'm just thinking perhaps they are old


----------



## audreylita

Simi2350 said:


> Bought from eBay
> 
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/112715121052
> 
> Seller: valueplus4less
> 
> Item #112715121052
> 
> Hi. I bought these off eBay. It was a deal I could not refuse but I can't seem to tell if they are authentic or not.
> 
> I didn't see a serial number inside but I do see these are the older edition. The material is someone peeling.


Authenticity aside, these shoes, which were sold as new, are in terrible condition and falling apart.  If I personally received any 'new' shoes that looked like this I would send them back.


----------



## Simi2350

That's what I been thinking. They look so worn from the condition of the straps but the bottom is fine. I'm not too worried at how the straps look since they will be covered when wearing but I just really want to know are these authentic? I don't wear fakes so these shoes are concerning me a lot. I thought they be cute to wear to a wedding. May I ask what do you think about the authenticity? Thank you so much


----------



## nurrixa

Hello, can someone PLEASE authenticate these Manolo Blahnik pumps for me? 

They are the Manolo Blahnik Hangisi 50 model in navy blue and black jewel. From poshmark, the seller claims to have bought it from Neiman Marcus and have used it a couple of times.

These are the photos posted on the listing, I am sorry but I couldn’t get the link URL out of the app so I screenshotted it. Need to upload on a second post because file is too large.

Thank you in advanced. I would really appreciate it. Help! 

- Nurrisa


----------



## nurrixa

More photos for my previous post. Please help authenticate these Manolo Blahnik hangisi!!!! 

I kind of feel like it is authentic but the model is difficult to find online (perhaps it was seasonal?)


----------



## audreylita

Simi2350 said:


> That's what I been thinking. They look so worn from the condition of the straps but the bottom is fine. I'm not too worried at how the straps look since they will be covered when wearing but I just really want to know are these authentic? I don't wear fakes so these shoes are concerning me a lot. I thought they be cute to wear to a wedding. May I ask what do you think about the authenticity? Thank you so much


Not authentic IMO.


----------



## audreylita

nurrixa said:


> More photos for my previous post. Please help authenticate these Manolo Blahnik hangisi!!!!
> 
> I kind of feel like it is authentic but the model is difficult to find online (perhaps it was seasonal?)


Authentic IMO.  Manolo has done many variations of the hangisi, I have seen this one and it is a beautiful combination.  Enjoy.


----------



## Simi2350

audreylita said:


> Not authentic IMO.


Thank you so much for your feedback! I will return them on eBay right away


----------



## nurrixa

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO.  Manolo has done many variations of the hangisi, I have seen this one and it is a beautiful combination.  Enjoy.



Ah! Thank you. I got it at a steal, which was why I was suspicious. I feel a lot better now


----------



## Happy Luppy

Item: Saint Laurent Paris Pumps
Listing number: -
Seller: Private seller from IG
Link: -
Comments: I know this 7cm SLP pumps has a lot of counterfeit, i think it looks legit... but i needed your expertise!


----------



## audreylita

Happy Luppy said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Paris Pumps
> Listing number: -
> Seller: Private seller from IG
> Link: -
> Comments: I know this 7cm SLP pumps has a lot of counterfeit, i think it looks legit... but i needed your expertise!



The pictures are too blurry to see detail.  It would be helpful if you could get clear detailed photos, the first post of this thread is helpful with that info.  Thanks.


----------



## Chalphutoye

Please help authenticate


----------



## audreylita

Chalphutoye said:


> Please help authenticate


I'm sorry but I do not authenticate espadrilles.  There are paid services out there that can help you.


----------



## Fai12

audreylita said:


> I'm sorry but I do not authenticate espadrilles.  There are paid services out there that can help you.



Hi can you please help me authenticate these shoes. I'm hoping to buy them off eBay. Im a little weary as I've bought fake manolos by accident in the past. Thank you I appreciate your help


----------



## audreylita

Fai12 said:


> Hi can you please help me authenticate these shoes. I'm hoping to buy them off eBay. Im a little weary as I've bought fake manolos by accident in the past. Thank you I appreciate your help


Likely authentic but I'd really need good detail shots of the stitching on the heel, interior stitching where leather meets suede by the heel, interior label, to be sure of authenticity.    If you could provide a link to the e-bay listing that would be most helpful.  Thank you.


----------



## Fai12

audreylita said:


> Likely authentic but I'd really need good detail shots of the stitching on the heel, interior stitching where leather meets suede by the heel, interior label, to be sure of authenticity.    If you could provide a link to the e-bay listing that would be most helpful.  Thank you.



That would be great thanks. Ive already committed to buying it but just wanted to check whether it was authentic

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NIB-Aut...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## audreylita

Fai12 said:


> That would be great thanks. Ive already committed to buying it but just wanted to check whether it was authentic
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NIB-Auth-MANOLO-BLAHNIK-965-Hangisi-Crystal-buckle-Satin-Pump-Pink-Fuchsia-37-5/232619547817?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


Yes they appear to be authentic.  Enjoy!  Beautiful color.


----------



## Fai12

audreylita said:


> Yes they appear to be authentic.  Enjoy!  Beautiful color.


Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## ClaireReys

Item: Authentic Louis Vuitton black monogram heels - Size 37
Listing number: 202186919166
Seller: swe0003
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/202186919166

Item: Salvatore Ferragamo Metallic cross over heels - Size 7
Listing number: 202187350698
Seller: swe0003
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/202187350698

Hi! I was wondering if you could please tell me if these are authentic or not. Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## audreylita

ClaireReys said:


> Item: Authentic Louis Vuitton black monogram heels - Size 37
> Listing number: 202186919166
> Seller: swe0003
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/202186919166
> 
> Item: Salvatore Ferragamo Metallic cross over heels - Size 7
> Listing number: 202187350698
> Seller: swe0003
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/202187350698
> 
> Hi! I was wondering if you could please tell me if these are authentic or not. Thank you very much for your help!


I'm not totally familiar with either of these brands (don't own any) but the craftsmanship and details of both are hallmark to authentic shoes.  I think you're fine.


----------



## aki_sato

Good morning,
I would appreciate your opinion on the aunthenticity of this Princeton fluffy mule 
Many thanks!

*Listing number: 282808416560
Seller: lavishlife7147
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Gucci-Prince...416560?hash=item41d8b1f930:g:hlUAAOSwFmxaWnnJ
Comments: Thank you so much!*


----------



## Zapatachica

Hello! 
Thank you so much for your help.  
I'm thinking of buying these Jimmy Choos but after my last experience I would be so grateful if you could give me your opinion on their authenticity. Thank you! 
https://m.ebay.com/itm/JIMMY-CHOO-B...-Pump-Shoes-Heels-Size-39-5-895-/202178135400


----------



## aki_sato

I found another contender and as before would appreciate your opinion on the aunthenticity of this mule.
Many thanks!

*Listing number: 282773257015
Seller: dreamclosetli
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Gucci-Leopar...257015?hash=item41d6997b37:g:LN0AAOSweM1aMyY8
Comments: Thank you! *


----------



## ClaireReys

Thank you very much for your help


----------



## audreylita

Zapatachica said:


> Hello!
> Thank you so much for your help.
> I'm thinking of buying these Jimmy Choos but after my last experience I would be so grateful if you could give me your opinion on their authenticity. Thank you!
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/JIMMY-CHOO-B...-Pump-Shoes-Heels-Size-39-5-895-/202178135400


Authentic IMO.  A good cobbler can fix those heels for you.


----------



## audreylita

aki_sato said:


> Good morning,
> I would appreciate your opinion on the aunthenticity of this Princeton fluffy mule
> Many thanks!
> 
> *Listing number: 282808416560
> Seller: lavishlife7147
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Gucci-Prince...416560?hash=item41d8b1f930:g:hlUAAOSwFmxaWnnJ
> Comments: Thank you so much!*


Authentic IMO.  I have these exact shoes, super comfy.  I think you'll like them.


----------



## audreylita

aki_sato said:


> I found another contender and as before would appreciate your opinion on the aunthenticity of this mule.
> Many thanks!
> 
> *Listing number: 282773257015
> Seller: dreamclosetli
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Gucci-Leopar...257015?hash=item41d6997b37:g:LN0AAOSweM1aMyY8
> Comments: Thank you! *


Authentic IMO.  Sizing on the fur and non fur lined run different so you should be aware of your size for each style before ordering.


----------



## aki_sato

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO.  I have these exact shoes, super comfy.  I think you'll like them.


Thank you so much for your time and help on this @audreylita 
And thanks for the assurance - I am glad to hear they are super comfy!
I tried them in the different colour in the boutique and thought they are comfy!
But that was only like 5mins.
So your words really assure me! : )


----------



## aki_sato

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO.  Sizing on the fur and non fur lined run different so you should be aware of your size for each style before ordering.


Yes - thank you for alerting me!

I’m usually a 35-36 so was really surprised when I had to go up to 37 on this at the boutique!

Thanks again!
Wishing you a lovely day!


----------



## mizukaze

Hi can you please help me authenticate these Kenzo platform low-top sneaker in faded pink, thank you.


----------



## audreylita

mizukaze said:


> Hi can you please help me authenticate these Kenzo platform low-top sneaker in faded pink, thank you.
> 
> View attachment 3935927
> View attachment 3935928
> View attachment 3935929
> View attachment 3935930
> View attachment 3935931
> View attachment 3935932
> View attachment 3935933
> View attachment 3935936
> View attachment 3935937


So sorry but I don't authenticate sneakers.  I'm sure there's a paid service out there that could do this for you.


----------



## luxeforlife

Hi,

I'd really appreciate it if could you give your opinion on the authenticity of these Stuart Weitzman Highland boots (sold on Ebay) please. The fit looks off on the photos of them being worn. They normally look much more close fitting in other photos online, even when the wearer has slim legs. I'm also unsure about the heels.
The link to the listing is here:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Russell-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

The following is a link to a different listing from another seller. 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like-Stu...d=263441104486&_trksid=p2047675.c100012.m1985
They are being sold as '(like) Stuart Weitzman Highland Boots Grey UK 4', which I'm guessing means they are fake. If you look at the photos however, they look very similar to real Highland boots and have the same branding and words on the inside of the boots (and on the soles) as both the first boots I linked to above and authentic Stuart Weitzman Highland boots sold in the Russell and Bromley stores in the UK.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## audreylita

luxeforlife said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'd really appreciate it if could you give your opinion on the authenticity of these Stuart Weitzman Highland boots (sold on Ebay) please. The fit looks off on the photos of them being worn. They normally look much more close fitting in other photos online, even when the wearer has slim legs. I'm also unsure about the heels.
> The link to the listing is here:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Russell-amp-Brinkley-Stuart-Weitzman-Highland-Boots-Grey-UK4-EU37-/183017392318?nma=true&si=hNvQBPSCB2dALGu47rabvT46BU4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> The following is a link to a different listing from another seller.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like-Stuart-Weitzman-Highland-Boots-Grey-UK-4/362220635822?_trkparms=aid=777003&algo=DISCL.MBE&ao=2&asc=49130&meid=81173828619e4d94b7a3c2e48a49148a&pid=100012&rk=3&rkt=12&sd=263441104486&_trksid=p2047675.c100012.m1985
> They are being sold as '(like) Stuart Weitzman Highland Boots Grey UK 4', which I'm guessing means they are fake. If you look at the photos however, they look very similar to real Highland boots and have the same branding and words on the inside of the boots (and on the soles) as both the first boots I linked to above and authentic Stuart Weitzman Highland boots sold in the Russell and Bromley stores in the UK.
> 
> Thanks for your time.


Sorry for the delay in responding.  I am not an expert in this brand but do see differences with these boots, the least of which is the typeface on the inner lining.


----------



## Victoria Zhu

Item: Manolo Blahnik Hangisi Satin 70mm Pump
Dear Authenticate, I bought the above pair of manolo from Century 21. Do you mind checking whether these shoes are authentic? Thanks a lot.


----------



## audreylita

Victoria Zhu said:


> Item: Manolo Blahnik Hangisi Satin 70mm Pump
> Dear Authenticate, I bought the above pair of manolo from Century 21. Do you mind checking whether these shoes are authentic? Thanks a lot.
> 
> View attachment 3946287
> View attachment 3946288
> View attachment 3946289
> View attachment 3946290
> View attachment 3946291


Authentic.


----------



## Victoria Zhu

audreylita said:


> Authentic.


Thank you so much! Appreciate that.


----------



## pianoepisodes

Hi everyone! Could you please help me authenticate this pair of Gucci sneakers? Thank you so much!


----------



## audreylita

pianoepisodes said:


> Hi everyone! Could you please help me authenticate this pair of Gucci sneakers? Thank you so much!


Sorry we don't authenticate sneakers.   You may want to try a paid service.


----------



## txpharmgrl

I came across this website claiming to be an outlet store for Stuart Weitzman, but I could never verify it online here or elsewhere. Anyone have experience with them?


----------



## freepockets

No it is a counterfeit site whose domain is registered in China.


----------



## txpharmgrl

freepockets said:


> No it is a counterfeit site whose domain is registered in China.


Ahh thanks.  Too good to be true for hard to find boots by them.


----------



## WhiteSnowBear

Please help to authenticate these, I’ve just received the items today.
I’m a little worried as:
1. They don’t smell like a brand new leather like my other shoes when I just bought them from the store.
2. They were shipped from Moldova instead of London as advertised on the listing.
3. The box doesn’t have any label description about the shoes and there’s no card inside.

Ebay: https://m.ebay.com/itm/New-Authenti...hash=item2a9b5db4de:m:mCu_PfDEW5lBpX76xBmnj8Q

Item Title: New Authentic Yves Saint Laurent YSL Tribute Blue Grainy Leather 75
Item number: 182995236062
Seller: alexino_decor

Thanks in advance


----------



## audreylita

WhiteSnowBear said:


> Please help to authenticate these, I’ve just received the items today.
> I’m a little worried as:
> 1. They don’t smell like a brand new leather like my other shoes when I just bought them from the store.
> 2. They were shipped from Moldova instead of London as advertised on the listing.
> 3. The box doesn’t have any label description about the shoes and there’s no card inside.
> 
> Ebay: https://m.ebay.com/itm/New-Authenti...hash=item2a9b5db4de:m:mCu_PfDEW5lBpX76xBmnj8Q
> 
> Item Title: New Authentic Yves Saint Laurent YSL Tribute Blue Grainy Leather 75
> Item number: 182995236062
> Seller: alexino_decor
> 
> Thanks in advance


Your three concerns are certainly legit.  I am not seeing all the details I'd like for a clear analysis.  Seller has a good selling reputation but I see some issues on these shoes which make them questionable.  In the future if you could please provide photos requested in first post of this thread plus clear macro shots of all edging and stitching which would show true detail of a quality shoe.   I'd suggest bringing them to your local expert cobbler for a second opinion as I am not completely comfortable with what I see and the fact that you say they don't smell like new leather and they were shipped from an alternate country are red flags for me.

A quick check of toolhaus shows previous Moldova shipping and reason given was item was shipped from there because they were on holiday.  For me another flag.


----------



## Zacharias

Hi
Can someone please help me authenticate these

Christian Louboutin Daffodile Burma Strass
Bought on Ebay from
seller:andhar_73
Christian Louboutin Gold diamond heels
thank you!


----------



## feeshababy1986

I hope I'm posting this the right way. I apologize if I'm not!I bought these off of Poshmark. The seller said 100% authentic and still is. To me they look off. I'm new to Louboutin and I need help!


----------



## audreylita

feeshababy1986 said:


> I hope I'm posting this the right way. I apologize if I'm not!I bought these off of Poshmark. The seller said 100% authentic and still is. To me they look off. I'm new to Louboutin and I need help!


Do you have the link to the original listing?


----------



## audreylita

Zacharias said:


> Hi
> Can someone please help me authenticate these
> 
> Christian Louboutin Daffodile Burma Strass
> Bought on Ebay from
> seller:andhar_73
> Christian Louboutin Gold diamond heels
> thank you!


I prefer not to comment on these shoes.  You should always do your due diligence and consider new sellers with no feedback selling high end items at bargain basement prices.


----------



## feeshababy1986

audreylita said:


> Do you have the link to the original listing?


I don’t. But I can get the sellers name or how it is on that site at least...


audreylita said:


> Do you have the link to the original listing?


I believe this is it:
https://poshmark.com/listing/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-LOVELY-PATENT-HEELS-AUTH-5a5fb6a1caab448e4588b6ae


----------



## Zacharias

audreylita said:


> I prefer not to comment on these shoes.  You should always do your due diligence and consider new sellers with no feedback selling high end items at bargain basement prices.


Sorry, does that mean they are fake?


----------



## audreylita

Zacharias said:


> Sorry, does that mean they are fake?


The photos are insufficient for me to make a call.  But doing a little research on any seller is wise.  I personally won't buy anything from a new seller and always research what they have sold in the past.  We all are different so it's really a matter of your comfort level on the purchase from that seller.


----------



## audreylita

feeshababy1986 said:


> I don’t. But I can get the sellers name or how it is on that site at least...
> 
> I believe this is it:
> https://poshmark.com/listing/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-LOVELY-PATENT-HEELS-AUTH-5a5fb6a1caab448e4588b6ae


I don't see any red flags given these photos.


----------



## Zacharias

audreylita said:


> The photos are insufficient for me to make a call.  But doing a little research on any seller is wise.  I personally won't buy anything from a new seller and always research what they have sold in the past.  We all are different so it's really a matter of your comfort level on the purchase from that seller.


Thank you very much for your time, it is really appreciated.


----------



## feeshababy1986

audreylita said:


> I don't see any red flags given these photos.


Even the front and back seams are ok? That’s what got me worried.


----------



## WhiteSnowBear

audreylita said:


> Your three concerns are certainly legit.  I am not seeing all the details I'd like for a clear analysis.  Seller has a good selling reputation but I see some issues on these shoes which make them questionable.  In the future if you could please provide photos requested in first post of this thread plus clear macro shots of all edging and stitching which would show true detail of a quality shoe.   I'd suggest bringing them to your local expert cobbler for a second opinion as I am not completely comfortable with what I see and the fact that you say they don't smell like new leather and they were shipped from an alternate country are red flags for me.
> 
> A quick check of toolhaus shows previous Moldova shipping and reason given was item was shipped from there because they were on holiday.  For me another flag.



Thank you so much for your time & help, really appreciate it.
Here are additional pics:


----------



## WhiteSnowBear

More pics:


----------



## WhiteSnowBear

The box doesn’t have any label or barcodes. No cards inside the box.


----------



## shuze

pianoepisodes said:


> Hi everyone! Could you please help me authenticate this pair of Gucci sneakers? Thank you so much!



I don’t like doing sneakers either but those actually look good to me.


----------



## austin0607

Hi!  Would appreciate if someonce can authenticate --

Item: Chanel Espadrilles
Serial Number: G30898
Listing number: 222812020925
Seller: ruancailin89 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-Espadrilles-36-sparkling-stitches-Very-pretty-Come-see/222812020925?hash=item33e0a1a0bd:g:Z5IAAOSwxOFaa3-H

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jammi

Any thoughts on these babies? I'm sorry the pictures aren't fantastic.


----------



## Handbaghandbag

Dear Authenticator,

Please authenticate:

Item Name Chloe Susanna Boots
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/boots/chloe-susanna-ankle-boots-88-89
Seller: Therealreal 
Comments: I received them but want to be sure.....  

Thanks so much!


----------



## shuze

Handbaghandbag said:


> Dear Authenticator,
> 
> Please authenticate:
> 
> Item Name Chloe Susanna Boots
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/boots/chloe-susanna-ankle-boots-88-89
> Seller: Therealreal
> Comments: I received them but want to be sure.....
> 
> Thanks so much!


No one should authenticate from exterior pictures only. When you receive them post detailed focused pictures of the sole stamp, interior stamping and insole. Exteriors look fine.


----------



## Handbaghandbag

Handbaghandbag said:


> Dear Authenticator,
> 
> Please authenticate:
> 
> Item Name Chloe Susanna Boots
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/boots/chloe-susanna-ankle-boots-88-89
> Seller: Therealreal
> Comments: I received them but want to be sure.....
> 
> Thanks so much!


Here are the requested photos. Thanks!


----------



## shuze

Handbaghandbag said:


> View attachment 3959463
> View attachment 3959455
> View attachment 3959456
> View attachment 3959456
> View attachment 3959457
> View attachment 3959459
> View attachment 3959460
> View attachment 3959461
> View attachment 3959462
> 
> Here are the requested photos. Thanks!


Authentic IMO


----------



## gteexo

Can someone authetnicate this for me?? 

- *Item name: *chanel espadrilles
- *Serial number:* G29762 37
- *Listing number*: 1331002134
- *Link:* https://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1331002134
- *Comments: Thank you in advance !!!*
*







*


----------



## Handbaghandbag

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


Thanks again!


----------



## audreylita

Jammi said:


> Any thoughts on these babies? I'm sorry the pictures aren't fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3959238
> View attachment 3959239
> View attachment 3959240
> View attachment 3959241
> View attachment 3959242
> View attachment 3959243
> View attachment 3959244
> View attachment 3959238
> View attachment 3959239
> View attachment 3959240
> View attachment 3959241
> View attachment 3959242
> View attachment 3959243
> View attachment 3959244


Authentic IMO.


----------



## audreylita

Rachel24 said:


> I’d say that these are fake.


Please we ask that only designated authenticators with long time knowledge of items handle authentications.  This is confusing for members and you also risk being sued and putting tpf at risk as well as this has happened in the past.  Thank you.


----------



## shuze

gteexo said:


> Can someone authetnicate this for me??
> 
> - *Item name: *chanel espadrilles
> - *Serial number:* G29762 37
> - *Listing number*: 1331002134
> - *Link:* https://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1331002134
> - *Comments: Thank you in advance !!!
> 
> View attachment 3959745
> View attachment 3959746
> View attachment 3959747
> View attachment 3959748
> View attachment 3959749
> View attachment 3959750
> View attachment 3959751
> *


I pass on most espadrilles but those pictures are clear and they’re authentic IMO


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> Please we ask that only designated authenticators with long time knowledge of items handle authentications.  This is confusing for members and you also risk being sued and putting tpf at risk as well as this has happened in the past.  Thank you.



I’m trying to check in where I can see enough detail as I’m having vision issues and not backtracking but ALL Louboutin and Valentino questions need to be posted on their own respective threads which can be found in the forum list under THE GLASS SLIPPER. Definitely repost those there.


----------



## Qbeescloset

Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT ANACONDA MIROIR Leather Pump  
Listing number: 222763359676
Seller: Solana5912
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/222763359676
Comments:  i bought these shoes for a client, i matched it with a clutch and client is completely convinced the shoes aren’t authentic. They have glue residue and the workmanship seems less than stellar. The seller has really good ratings but i honestly can’t tell. She has them in other colors as well, i looked only for stock photos of the actual style but i am unable to find any. Please help me! 




Swanky said:


> Post any questions regarding authenticity of shoes, boots, etc. . .  or Sellers here.
> 
> 
> [FONT=&quot]FOR AUCTION SITES:[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Item: xxxx
> Listing number: xxxx
> Seller: xxxx
> Link: xxxx
> Comments: xxxx
> 
> If the shoes in question are NOT ON AN AUCTION SITE, please use the following:
> Item Name (if you know it): [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Link (if available):
> Seller:
> Comments:
> Please give us as much information as you can and then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos).
> 
> This format to prevent duplication requests and to make it simpler for people to 'search' for items which may have been posted previously. If you feel that your post has been skipped, you may repost but please copy and paste the ORIGINAL LINK, do not just copy and paste the link from your post.
> 
> *Please post ALL of the following photos to insure ACCURATE authentication:*
> 
> ON A HARD SURFACE, NOT A BED OR CARPETING &#8211;*We need to see the ENTIRE shoe, not a cropped portion.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]&#8226; PROFILE: this is a shot of the entire side of the shoe, and should be taken *straight *on, NOT from above or below
> &#8226; BACK
> &#8226; FRONT
> &#8226; LABEL/LOGO inside the shoe
> &#8226; SOLE 1: a *clear* close-up shot of the logo/size stamp, preferably no flash
> (a macro lens is best for this shot &#8211; it's the flower icon on your camera)
> &#8226; SOLE 2: a shot of the entire sole[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]BOOTS[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: Please do your best to get a clear shot of the label inside the boot. This can be tricky, but it can be done.
> 
> 
> *AUTHENTICATORS: Please utilize the "QUOTE" feature when responding directly to another post. Please do not publicly post details about why you think an item is or is not authentic, sellers of fakes have been known to lurk here and we would not want to help the*[/FONT]
> 
> *
> 
> Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer *
> 
> All Authenticate This threads on PurseForum are meant to provide assistance to   shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of  designer goods. The evaluations posted by PurseForum members are only  opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> *Authenticators only represent themselves individually*, not necessarily other authenticators or the staff of PurseForum.


----------



## shuze

Qbeescloset said:


> Item: YSL YVES SAINT LAURENT ANACONDA MIROIR Leather Pump
> Listing number: 222763359676
> Seller: Solana5912
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/222763359676
> Comments:  i bought these shoes for a client, i matched it with a clutch and client is completely convinced the shoes aren’t authentic. They have glue residue and the workmanship seems less than stellar. The seller has really good ratings but i honestly can’t tell. She has them in other colors as well, i looked only for stock photos of the actual style but i am unable to find any. Please help me!


Pictures are not detailed enough-need close up pictures of the sole stamp and insole stamp. I’m pretty sure they’re fine but can’t say 100% without better pictures. Glue residue means nothing IMO.


----------



## Eva Dudasova

Anybody can authenticate there saint Laurent pumps for me? not quite sure....


----------



## Eva Dudasova

Can you help me with these? Any help appreciated

Item: Saint Laurent Paris pumps 40.5
Seller : eBay UK - listing ended


----------



## audreylita

Qbeescloset said:


> Those are 100% legit in my opinion ‍♀️


Again please read my post #10548 and the very first post of this thread.  We respectfully ask all members to abide by these rules to avoid confusion.  Thank you. 

Additionally you yourself just requested an authentication of this brand which is doubly confusing for members.  

*NOTE:  The Purse Forum Requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread.  The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.  *


----------



## Eva Dudasova

audreylita said:


> Again please read my post #10548 and the very first post of this thread.  We respectfully ask all members to abide by these rules to avoid confusion.  Thank you.
> 
> Additionally you yourself just requested an authentication of this brand which is doubly confusing for members.
> 
> *NOTE:  The Purse Forum Requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread.  The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.  *



Thank you, any thoughts about those shoes?


----------



## audreylita

Eva Dudasova said:


> Thank you, any thoughts about those shoes?


Shuze has more expertise in YSL's than I do so let's wait for her opinion.


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> Shuze has more expertise in YSL's than I do so let's wait for her opinion.



They look fine to me.


----------



## Phoe8nix

May I request for authentication of these Chanel shoes please?  I bought them from a local instagram seller of preloved items and seller says her goods come from Japan.  I took the photos myself.  Shoes came as is, no inclusions.  Appreciate your help!  Thank you!

1. Item Name:  Chanel Slingbacks in beige with black captoe shoes
Seller:  Instagram: prelovedwithloved
Photobucket link: http://s1158.photobucket.com/user/Phoe8nix/library/Chanel Beige slingbacks

2. Item Name: Chanel slingbacks high heels in gold shoes
Seller: Instagram: prelovedwithloved
Photobucket link: http://s1158.photobucket.com/user/Phoe8nix/library/Chanel Gold slingbacks


----------



## shuze

Phoe8nix said:


> May I request for authentication of these Chanel shoes please?  I bought them from a local instagram seller of preloved items and seller says her goods come from Japan.  I took the photos myself.  Shoes came as is, no inclusions.  Appreciate your help!  Thank you!
> 
> 1. Item Name:  Chanel Slingbacks in beige with black captoe shoes
> Seller:  Instagram: prelovedwithloved
> Photobucket link: http://s1158.photobucket.com/user/Phoe8nix/library/Chanel Beige slingbacks
> 
> 2. Item Name: Chanel slingbacks high heels in gold shoes
> Seller: Instagram: prelovedwithloved
> Photobucket link: http://s1158.photobucket.com/user/Phoe8nix/library/Chanel Gold slingbacks


Both are authentic IMO


----------



## Phoe8nix

shuze said:


> Both are authentic IMO



Yey! Bless you! Thank you so much!


----------



## HibiscusBays

Hello and happy Sunday (or what's left of it for some of us)

Could you please have a look at the below listed Manolos for me? 

ITEM NAME: Manila Blahnik Red Suede Court Shoes Heels 40 in Box Dust Bag £440 Liberty Pumps 
SELLER ID: abercorn61
ITEM NUMBER: 222824442511

Link:  https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MANOLO-B...rzIeXtJqgkN1%2BxQbQcY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thank you!


----------



## shuze

Phoe8nix said:


> Yey! Bless you! Thank you so much!


----------



## audreylita

HibiscusBays said:


> Hello and happy Sunday (or what's left of it for some of us)
> 
> Could you please have a look at the below listed Manolos for me?
> 
> ITEM NAME: Manila Blahnik Red Suede Court Shoes Heels 40 in Box Dust Bag £440 Liberty Pumps
> SELLER ID: abercorn61
> ITEM NUMBER: 222824442511
> 
> Link:  https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-RED-SUEDE-COURT-SHOES-HEELS-40-IN-BOX-DUST-BAG-440-LIBERTY-PUMPS-/222824442511?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=lFPT2wBSrzIeXtJqgkN1%2BxQbQcY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thank you!


Shoes are authentic.  This is the BB shoe with an almond toe which for me is the more comfortable version of the BB pump which typically have a pointy toe..  Liberty appears to be the store where these shoes were purchased.


----------



## HibiscusBays

audreylita said:


> Shoes are authentic.  This is the BB shoe with an almond toe which for me is the more comfortable version of the BB pump which typically have a pointy toe..  Liberty appears to be the store where these shoes were purchased.



Thank you Audreylita! 

Would you be able to tell my why some Manolos have the label glued on and some have it in the sole cut out? Is this a quality difference...? 
I have two pairs (both definitely genuine) and each have a different label.


----------



## audreylita

HibiscusBays said:


> Thank you Audreylita!
> 
> Would you be able to tell my why some Manolos have the label glued on and some have it in the sole cut out? Is this a quality difference...?
> I have two pairs (both definitely genuine) and each have a different label.


I don't know what you mean.  Can you post a picture of each?


----------



## Phoe8nix

Hi!  I got another pair of preloved Chanel shoes and may I please request for authentication? I bought them again from the same local instagram seller of preloved items and seller says her goods come from Japan. I took the photos myself. shoes came as is, no inclusions. Appreciate your help! Thank you!

Item Name: Chanel red patent ballerina flats
Seller: Instagram: prelovedwithloved
Photobucket link: http://s1158.photobucket.com/user/Phoe8nix/library/Chanel Red Patent Ballerina Flats


----------



## Eva Dudasova

Could you help me authenticate these boots? Bought of Ebay, now having some doubts

1. Item Name: Baccari Boots Stuart Weitzman
Seller: Ebay - pocketmoney17


----------



## audreylita

Phoe8nix said:


> Hi!  I got another pair of preloved Chanel shoes and may I please request for authentication? I bought them again from the same local instagram seller of preloved items and seller says her goods come from Japan. I took the photos myself. shoes came as is, no inclusions. Appreciate your help! Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Chanel red patent ballerina flats
> Seller: Instagram: prelovedwithloved
> Photobucket link: http://s1158.photobucket.com/user/Phoe8nix/library/Chanel Red Patent Ballerina Flats


Authentic IMO.


----------



## Phoe8nix

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO.



Thank you so much!!! We really appreciate the time and effort you spend helping us out. Bless you!


----------



## Qbeescloset

audreylita said:


> confusion.


My apologies


----------



## Qbeescloset

Sorry for the delay. Please help me. 





shuze said:


> Pictures are not detailed enough-need close up pictures of the sole stamp and insole stamp. I’m pretty sure they’re fine but can’t say 100% without better pictures. Glue residue means nothing IMO.


----------



## bagdabaggies

Hello, I am hoping to get this Saint Laurent Jodhpurs boots authenticated please. TIA.

Item: Saint Laurent Paris Cropped Jodhpurs EU40
Listing Number: 132482819373
Seller: jackmorgan2307 (307)
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Saint-Laurent-Paris-Cropped-Jodhpurs-EU40/132482819373?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Here's my own photos if the ones from the listing is not good:


----------



## theclassic

Can someone please have a look for me? 

Item: *Aquazzura WILD THING Suede Fringe Sandals*
Item #: Unsure
Seller: savannnarae

Link:

https://poshmark.com/listing/Aquazzura-WILD-THING-Suede-Fringe-Sandals-5a710dd7ccaf9bd0bf02760b

Thank you so much!


----------



## shuze

Phoe8nix said:


> Hi!  I got another pair of preloved Chanel shoes and may I please request for authentication? I bought them again from the same local instagram seller of preloved items and seller says her goods come from Japan. I took the photos myself. shoes came as is, no inclusions. Appreciate your help! Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Chanel red patent ballerina flats
> Seller: Instagram: prelovedwithloved
> Photobucket link: http://s1158.photobucket.com/user/Phoe8nix/library/Chanel Red Patent Ballerina Flats


You need to post the pictures directly here.


----------



## shuze

theclassic said:


> Can someone please have a look for me?
> 
> Item: *Aquazzura WILD THING Suede Fringe Sandals*
> Item #: Unsure
> Seller: savannnarae
> 
> Link:
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Aquazzura-WILD-THING-Suede-Fringe-Sandals-5a710dd7ccaf9bd0bf02760b
> 
> Thank you so much!


Authentic IMO


----------



## shuze

Qbeescloset said:


> Sorry for the delay. Please help me.


Authentic IMO


----------



## shuze

bagdabaggies said:


> Hello, I am hoping to get this Saint Laurent Jodhpurs boots authenticated please. TIA.
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Paris Cropped Jodhpurs EU40
> Listing Number: 132482819373
> Seller: jackmorgan2307 (307)
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Saint-Laurent-Paris-Cropped-Jodhpurs-EU40/132482819373?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Here's my own photos if the ones from the listing is not good:
> View attachment 3970789
> View attachment 3970791
> View attachment 3970792
> View attachment 3970793
> View attachment 3970794
> View attachment 3970796
> 
> View attachment 3970797
> 
> View attachment 3970798


Authentic IMO


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello, could I please get these guys authenticated? Thank you!!

Item: *GUCCI Red Leather Princetown Mule Flats Size 6.5/37*
Item #: 183692
Seller: Yoogis Closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/gucci-red-leather-princetown-mule-flats-size-6-5-37.html


----------



## audreylita

k5ml3k said:


> Hello, could I please get these guys authenticated? Thank you!!
> 
> Item: *GUCCI Red Leather Princetown Mule Flats Size 6.5/37*
> Item #: 183692
> Seller: Yoogis Closet
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/gucci-red-leather-princetown-mule-flats-size-6-5-37.html


Authentic IMO.


----------



## theclassic

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


Thank you very much!!!


----------



## k5ml3k

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO.



Thank you!!


----------



## Qbeescloset

Thank you for all you do!


----------



## Eva Dudasova

Can anybody help me to authenticate these? Any help appreciated

ITEM : JIMMY CHOO heels size 40, model unknown, seller unknown (can't get that far in my purchase history, bought of ebay)


----------



## Eva Dudasova

Eva Dudasova said:


> Could you help me authenticate these boots? Bought of Ebay, now having some doubts
> 
> 1. Item Name: Baccari Boots Stuart Weitzman
> Seller: Ebay - pocketmoney17


any thought ?


----------



## shuze

Eva Dudasova said:


> Could you help me authenticate these boots? Bought of Ebay, now having some doubts
> 
> 1. Item Name: Baccari Boots Stuart Weitzman
> Seller: Ebay - pocketmoney17


Look ok to me but I’d like to see a clearer pic of the interior stamping on the side.


----------



## shuze

Eva Dudasova said:


> Can anybody help me to authenticate these? Any help appreciated
> 
> ITEM : JIMMY CHOO heels size 40, model unknown, seller unknown (can't get that far in my purchase history, bought of ebay)


Also look ok but definitely need a better picture of the interior lining on the sides.


----------



## Eva Dudasova

shuze said:


> Look ok to me but I’d like to see a clearer pic of the interior stamping on the side.


 Thank you very much ,  the numbers are partially rubbed off, this is the best I could get


----------



## Eva Dudasova

shuze said:


> Also look ok but definitely need a better picture of the interior lining on the sides.


Thank you , uploading the pics


----------



## shuze

Eva Dudasova said:


> Thank you , uploading the pics


I’m going to pass on these. Please use a pro if another authenticator doesn’t respond.


----------



## amstevens714

Hello,

I purchased these long before I knew about this thread. I’m really hoping they are okay. Can I ask your thoughts?

Item: Gucci suede loafer

Thank you so much for any help!


----------



## shuze

I need to see better closeup pictures of the lining and heel lining. Thanks


----------



## amstevens714

shuze said:


> I need to see better closeup pictures of the lining and heel lining. Thanks



Hi shuze,

Thank you so much for the reply. I’m hoping this is what you are looking for. The lining is just the suede except for the top which seems to be leather? The heel is a lifted insert it looks like? Thank you again so much!!!


----------



## shuze

They’re fine IMO


----------



## amstevens714

shuze said:


> They’re fine IMO



Oh thank you so much!!! That’s great news. They felt right to me, the suede material, etc but I’m so grateful for your opinion also. You are such an amazing resource. Thank you thank you thank you for the time you dedicate here!


----------



## shoppergirl247

Title:  Authentic SAINT LAUREN YSL MONOGRAM ESPADRILLE BLACK LEATHER FLAT WOMEN SIZE 41

Listing#: 152922762983

Seller: 4listing

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...m=152922762983&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507

This would be my first pair of designer shoes. Hoping someone could authenticate them for me. Thank you so much for your help.[emoji4]


----------



## shuze

shoppergirl247 said:


> Title:  Authentic SAINT LAUREN YSL MONOGRAM ESPADRILLE BLACK LEATHER FLAT WOMEN SIZE 41
> 
> Listing#: 152922762983
> 
> Seller: 4listing
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-SAINT-LAUREN-YSL-MONOGRAM-ESPADRILLE-BLACK-LEATHER-FLAT-WOMEN-SIZE-41/152922762983?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160727114228&meid=df1b43aecb2e4efd8b73405b09165b5c&pid=100290&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=152922762983&itm=152922762983&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507
> 
> This would be my first pair of designer shoes. Hoping someone could authenticate them for me. Thank you so much for your help.[emoji4]


 They’re fine IMO


----------



## shoppergirl247

shuze said:


> They’re fine IMO



Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello, could I please get some help with authenticating these shoes? Thank you!!

Item: *MANOLO BLAHNIK SATIN HANGISI FLATS W/ TAGS*
Item #: MOO77662
Seller: TheRealReal
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...-blahnik-satin-hangisi-flats-w-slash-tags-3-4


----------



## rtupaz

Thank you for your help, interested in these shoes but need reassurance from this lovely community!

Item: Christian Louboutin Brown Cariba Leather Booties Size 39
Listing number: 222788605545
Seller: sveg2991
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Louboutin-Brown-Cariba-Leather-Booties-Size-39/222788605545?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=2&asc=47301&meid=ea43c527c6d54bcaa543aeb72f420794&pid=100005&rk=6&rkt=6&sd=192457122187&itm=222788605545&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

Item: Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Leather Cognac Pump Women's SZ EU 38/ US 8
Listing number: 152909518891
Seller: echinacea1970
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Yves-Saint...518891?hash=item239a1e182b:g:zvAAAOSwGwlZ6MxQ

Item: $895 YSL Yves Saint Laurent Black Calf Leather Platform Runway Heels Sz 38 / 8
Listing number: 142365893401
Seller: goodleather
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/895-YSL-Yves-Saint-Laurent-Black-Calf-Leather-Platform-Runway-Heels-Sz-38-8/142365893401?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## audreylita

k5ml3k said:


> Hello, could I please get some help with authenticating these shoes? Thank you!!
> 
> Item: *MANOLO BLAHNIK SATIN HANGISI FLATS W/ TAGS*
> Item #: MOO77662
> Seller: TheRealReal
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...-blahnik-satin-hangisi-flats-w-slash-tags-3-4


Authentic IMO.


----------



## k5ml3k

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO.


Thank you!!


----------



## jamiecali

Really appreciate the extensive knowledge all the lovely people here are willing to share. Although I've been coming here for a long time this is my very first post. Could someone please take a look at these Manolo Blahnik shoes I found on eBay:

Item: Manolo Blahnik Hangisi (Royal Blue Satin)
Listing number: 142703959111
Seller: silverbonita98
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Bla...969831&hash=item2139d19c47:g:mssAAOSwQ8RalK-~

I can try to ask the seller for better quality pictures if the ones on the listing are not sufficient. Thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## shuze

jamiecali said:


> Really appreciate the extensive knowledge all the lovely people here are willing to share. Although I've been coming here for a long time this is my very first post. Could someone please take a look at these Manolo Blahnik shoes I found on eBay:
> 
> Item: Manolo Blahnik Hangisi (Royal Blue Satin)
> Listing number: 142703959111
> Seller: silverbonita98
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Bla...969831&hash=item2139d19c47:g:mssAAOSwQ8RalK-~
> 
> I can try to ask the seller for better quality pictures if the ones on the listing are not sufficient. Thank you so much for your help!!



Audreylita is this board’s MB expert so wait for her but I think she’ll probably agree with me that the pictures are nowhere near detailed enough for authentication opinions. Please refer to the first page of this thread for required pictures.


----------



## Mysia

Hello beautiful ladies  I am new here 
Could You help me with those:
LINK: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/-675-chris...70-kid-black-pumps-heels-size-36/173173114492
ITEM: CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN APOSTROPHY SLING 70 KID BLACK
Seller: lenalena398
Listingnr: 173173114492

Thank You very much! I was dreaming about that one for a long time. Please, help me 





Are those real


----------



## shuze

Mysia said:


> Hello beautiful ladies  I am new here
> Could You help me with those:
> LINK:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/-675-chris...70-kid-black-pumps-heels-size-36/173173114492
> ITEM: CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN APOSTROPHY SLING 70 KID BLACK
> Seller: lenalena398
> Listingnr: 173173114492
> 
> Thank You very much! I was dreaming about that one for a long time. Please, help me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are those real


Louboutin has its own thread. Please post there. You’ll find it under Shoes Shoes Shoes
https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/christian-louboutin.150/


----------



## audreylita

jamiecali said:


> Really appreciate the extensive knowledge all the lovely people here are willing to share. Although I've been coming here for a long time this is my very first post. Could someone please take a look at these Manolo Blahnik shoes I found on eBay:
> 
> Item: Manolo Blahnik Hangisi (Royal Blue Satin)
> Listing number: 142703959111
> Seller: silverbonita98
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Bla...969831&hash=item2139d19c47:g:mssAAOSwQ8RalK-~
> 
> I can try to ask the seller for better quality pictures if the ones on the listing are not sufficient. Thank you so much for your help!!


Authentic IMO.


----------



## jamiecali

shuze said:


> Audreylita is this board’s MB expert so wait for her but I think she’ll probably agree with me that the pictures are nowhere near detailed enough for authentication opinions. Please refer to the first page of this thread for required pictures.



Yes the quality of the pictures are definitely lacking I'm glad Audreylita was still able to look at them for me anyway. Thank you!!


----------



## jamiecali

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO.


Thank you so much for your reply! I really appreciate it
Have a lovely weekend!


----------



## audreylita

jamiecali said:


> Thank you so much for your reply! I really appreciate it
> Have a lovely weekend!


To you as well.  Yes she could have had more close up shots but what she had up was enough to see that they're authentic.


----------



## pippi_

Item: Saint Laurent Gold Embossed Lizard Jane Heels 
Listing number: 362253416754
Seller:  luxury.garage.sale
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Saint-L...BIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649#viTabs_0 
Thank you in advance


----------



## ZOM

Hello! I just bought these Stuart Weitzman boots on eBay (New without box). Although I have slim feet and bought a half size bigger than my regular size, it’s near impossible to get my feet in around the ankle. Please see the pictures and let me know if they are authentic!


----------



## shuze

ZOM said:


> Hello! I just bought these Stuart Weitzman boots on eBay (New without box). Although I have slim feet and bought a half size bigger than my regular size, it’s near impossible to get my feet in around the ankle. Please see the pictures and let me know if they are authentic!


They look ok to me and I own several pair. My black are easy peasy to put on but my blue are a struggle. No clue why there is variance. It may relate to different lots of the stretch fabric.


----------



## shuze

pippi_ said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Gold Embossed Lizard Jane Heels
> Listing number: 362253416754
> Seller:  luxury.garage.sale
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Saint-Laurent-Gold-Embossed-Lizard-Leather-Open-Toe-Jane-Sandals-SZ-40/362253416754?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649#viTabs_0
> Thank you in advance



Insufficient pictures for authentication IMO. If you bought them please refer to the first page of this thread and post the required pictures in focused detail. I can say that the balance looks good in the pictures so that’s a good sign.


----------



## pippi_

shuze said:


> Insufficient pictures for authentication IMO. If you bought them please refer to the first page of this thread and post the required pictures in focused detail. I can say that the balance looks good in the pictures so that’s a good sign.


Thank you! Appreciate your feedback!


----------



## pippi_

Item: Saint Laurent Dark Gold Jane Heels 
Listing number: 132518768937
Seller: lenkainbe
Link:  https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Saint-L...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649 
Thank you in advance


----------



## pippi_

shuze said:


> Insufficient pictures for authentication IMO. If you bought them please refer to the first page of this thread and post the required pictures in focused detail. I can say that the balance looks good in the pictures so that’s a good sign.



I have just messaged the seller for more photos so I will come back for further advice when I have received them


----------



## shuze

pippi_ said:


> Item: Saint Laurent Dark Gold Jane Heels
> Listing number: 132518768937
> Seller: lenkainbe
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Saint-Laurent-Jane-105-Gold-Ankle-Strap-Sandals-Shoes-Heels-40-10/132518768937?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> Thank you in advance


Thnx authentic IMO


----------



## pippi_

shuze said:


> Thnx authentic IMO



Great! Thank you so much


----------



## ZOM

shuze said:


> They look ok to me and I own several pair. My black are easy peasy to put on but my blue are a struggle. No clue why there is variance. It may relate to different lots of the stretch fabric.


How about the 5th picture? There is no label around the heel inside the shoe, is this ok?


----------



## shuze

ZOM said:


> How about the 5th picture? There is no label around the heel inside the shoe, is this ok?


Normally, relative to most luxury brands, I would have said “no, it’s not OK and the insole must be stamped” but I had boots on at SW and some did NOT have stamped insoles which I pointed out to the SA who was also surprised. I also don’t understand why one pair of mine slide on easily while the other in a different stretch are a struggle but I do live in both pair. Sorry for the chatter but I thought it was valid here.


----------



## ZOM

shuze said:


> Normally, relative to most luxury brands, I would have said “no, it’s not OK and the insole must be stamped” but I had boots on at SW and some did NOT have stamped insoles which I pointed out to the SA who was also surprised. I also don’t understand why one pair of mine slide on easily while the other in a different stretch are a struggle but I do live in both pair. Sorry for the chatter but I thought it was valid here.


Thanks so much!


----------



## pippi_

Item: Saint Laurent Gold Embossed Lizard Jane Heels 
Listing number: 362253416754
Seller:  luxury.garage.sale
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Saint-L...BIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649#viTabs_0 
Thank you in advance

Reposted with additional photos sent from seller.


----------



## shuze

Look fine IMO


----------



## fayederevee

Hello appreciate if you can help authenticate these Stuart Weitzman boots. 

Item: Stuart Weitzman fringe boots
Size: 38.5 
Photos as attached, big thanks!


----------



## shuze

fayederevee said:


> View attachment 3992460
> View attachment 3992461
> View attachment 3992462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello appreciate if you can help authenticate these Stuart Weitzman boots.
> 
> Item: Stuart Weitzman fringe boots
> Size: 38.5
> Photos as attached, big thanks!


Everything looks as it should but I really need to also see the sole stamp.


----------



## lisaagustine

Hi, could somebody authenticate this valentino rockstudfor me please
item name: valentino rocktud sz36
item no: 263521235458
seller:  highenddivaholic
link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/VALENTI...235458?hash=item3d5b16f202:g:RUQAAOSw0YxalVD5

thankyou


----------



## USMCmccreesh

Hello authenticator,

Would you mind assisting me by letting me know if these shoes are authentic or not? Thank you kindly.


----------



## fayederevee

shuze said:


> Everything looks as it should but I really need to also see the sole stamp.


Thank you for your swift reply. Here you are the photo of the sole stamp.


----------



## shuze

lisaagustine said:


> Hi, could somebody authenticate this valentino rockstudfor me please
> item name: valentino rocktud sz36
> item no: 263521235458
> seller:  highenddivaholic
> link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/VALENTI...235458?hash=item3d5b16f202:g:RUQAAOSw0YxalVD5
> 
> thankyou


Valentino has its own thread. Please post there. You’ll find it in the Forums list under Shoes Shoes Shoes.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...d-1st-page-before-posting-no-chatting.907413/


----------



## shuze

USMCmccreesh said:


> View attachment 3993482
> View attachment 3993483
> View attachment 3993484
> View attachment 3993486
> View attachment 3993486
> View attachment 3993485
> View attachment 3993480
> View attachment 3993481
> 
> 
> Hello authenticator,
> 
> Would you mind assisting me by letting me know if these shoes are authentic or not? Thank you kindly.


Louboutin has its own thread. Please post there. You’ll find it in the Forum list under Shoes Shoes Shoes, Then cluck Louboutin shopping and you’ll find it.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-louboutins-please-read-page-1-post-2.791702/


----------



## shuze

fayederevee said:


> View attachment 3993552
> 
> 
> Thank you for your swift reply. Here you are the photo of the sole stamp.


Authentic IMO


----------



## Eva Dudasova

Hello can anybody advise me who to contact for professional authentication of Stuart Weitzman boots ? I couldn't find anything online and have been advised to have them professionally authenticated in this forum. Thanks


----------



## shuze

Eva Dudasova said:


> Hello can anybody advise me who to contact for professional authentication of Stuart Weitzman boots ? I couldn't find anything online and have been advised to have them professionally authenticated in this forum.
> 
> No idea if authenticate4u does SW but you can ask them or go into one of the retailers that carry them.
> 
> The easiest thing to do is to take them into a shoemaker to check the materials. He’ll know.
> 
> You can also repost pictures. I didn’t backtrack but if I passed on a comment it was because the pictures weren’t detailed enough as I know the brand and personally own SW boots so review the first page for needed photos and review your pictures prior to posting to see that they are detailed and focused. I need to see the interior stamping, insole, and soling as well as a good profile of the boot. Happy to look again.


----------



## mateng04

Listing number: N/A
Link: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-shoes...lahnik-for-sale-limited-time-offer/1338413048
Comments: Manolo Blahnik Hangisi flats and kitten heel
Could you please help me authenticate these two Manolo Blhanik Hangisi's. The black one is flats size 7 1/2 and the gray is the kitten heel in size 8. The seller does not have the box, only the dustbag.
Would greatly appreciate if you could let me know if they are authentic. Thnaks!


----------



## avental

I'm looking at purchasing a pair of Stella McCartney elyse platforms from someone online.  Can anyone help out by telling me what the differences are between the real vs fake? Thank you


----------



## audreylita

mateng04 said:


> Listing number: N/A
> Link: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-shoes...lahnik-for-sale-limited-time-offer/1338413048
> Comments: Manolo Blahnik Hangisi flats and kitten heel
> Could you please help me authenticate these two Manolo Blhanik Hangisi's. The black one is flats size 7 1/2 and the gray is the kitten heel in size 8. The seller does not have the box, only the dustbag.
> Would greatly appreciate if you could let me know if they are authentic. Thnaks!


Sorry pictures are insufficient and the few shown are not clear enough to make a judgement call.


----------



## shuze

avental said:


> I'm looking at purchasing a pair of Stella McCartney elyse platforms from someone online.  Can anyone help out by telling me what the differences are between the real vs fake? Thank you


Sorry but this board doesn’t do that. We only authenticate product with pictures posted. You can supply the link or pictures for an opinion but please read the first page to determine needed pictures.


----------



## Happy Luppy

Item: Bottega Venetta patent CHERBOURGH pumps
Listing number: -
Seller: Private seller
Link: -

This looks authentic for me, i really appreciate the help!


----------



## mateng04

audreylita said:


> Sorry pictures are insufficient and the few shown are not clear enough to make a judgement call.


----------



## audreylita

It's really difficult because they're not giving you pictures needed of interior stitching and other things listed in the first post in this thread.  Based on the few I'm looking at they look OK, but would be best if I could see all the detail.


----------



## mateng04

audreylita said:


> It's really difficult because they're not giving you pictures needed of interior stitching and other things listed in the first post in this thread.  Based on the few I'm looking at they look OK, but would be best if I could see all the detail.


Thanks. Will try to get me better pictures then.


----------



## mateng04

audreylita said:


> It's really difficult because they're not giving you pictures needed of interior stitching and other things listed in the first post in this thread.  Based on the few I'm looking at they look OK, but would be best if I could see all the detail.


----------



## USMCmccreesh

shuze said:


> Louboutin has its own thread. Please post there. You’ll find it in the Forum list under Shoes Shoes Shoes, Then cluck Louboutin shopping and you’ll find it.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-louboutins-please-read-page-1-post-2.791702/


Thank you! I’ve posted there!


----------



## audreylita

Authentic.


----------



## mateng04

audreylita said:


> Authentic.





audreylita said:


> Authentic.


Is it the manolo's


----------



## HMM88

Item name: chanel canvas espadrilles 
Link: unavailable/removed 
Seller: unavailable/ post removed 
Comments: Purchased via FB and was told the shoes were authentic. Login shot provided. Thank you sooo much in advance for your help!


----------



## HMM88

HMM88 said:


> Item name: chanel canvas espadrilles
> Link: unavailable/removed
> Seller: unavailable/ post removed
> Comments: Purchased via FB and was told the shoes were authentic. Login shot provided. Thank you sooo much in advance for your help!


----------



## audreylita

mateng04 said:


> Is it the manolo's


Yes.


----------



## mateng04

audreylita said:


> Yes.


Thanks. So happy.


----------



## Cyn310

Hello,

I purchased these and I am not sure if they are authentic or not. I've searche endlessly all over the internet and not much is out there. Would anyone be able to advise me based on the pictures? Thanks!


----------



## fayederevee

Hello please help authenticate these beauties. 

Item: Stuart Weitzman Highland boots
Size: 40
https://www.carousell.com/p/156030447
Photos are in the link and a supported photo as attached, much thanks


----------



## shuze

fayederevee said:


> View attachment 4005615
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello please help authenticate these beauties.
> 
> Item: Stuart Weitzman Highland boots
> Size: 40
> https://www.carousell.com/p/156030447
> Photos are in the link and a supported photo as attached, much thanks


IMO NOT authentic.


----------



## DiSh

Hi! Are these authentic? Thank you!


----------



## shuze

I need more pictures. I don’t see anything wrong but need to see a closeup in focus picture of the suede so I can see the skins and a closet of the insole. Thanks.


----------



## Ann Askey

Yeezy season 1 want to know if authentic 
My opinion is that it is a high grade shoe make it feels structurally sound and the sole is of a rubber not plastic. The logo on the sides are in leather everything matches as far as stitching and the inside labels are heat sealed on. I found the insoles are marked on the side with a serial number and the do not slip out when pulling off shoe. 
Please help me verify that these are authentic or not 
Thank you in advance 
Ann


----------



## honeyya

Hi Help on these Manolo Blahniks please!

This is my first ever pair and I’ve saved up for six months for them. I found an online seller selling them at a huge discount. But not sure if its authentic....many thanks!!


----------



## DiSh

shuze said:


> I need more pictures. I don’t see anything wrong but need to see a closeup in focus picture of the suede so I can see the skins and a closet of the insole. Thanks.



I hope these pictures are ok. Thank you again!


----------



## audreylita

honeyya said:


> Hi Help on these Manolo Blahniks please!
> 
> This is my first ever pair and I’ve saved up for six months for them. I found an online seller selling them at a huge discount. But not sure if its authentic....many thanks!!


If you could provide the original listing link that would be helpful, these photos are not great and it's either the angle they were taken or something but I don't love everything that I am seeing with these photos.  More detailed photos really are necessary.  Thanks.


----------



## Mypursee

Item name:manolo blahnik Hangisi flats 
Link:- 
Selleroshmark @stigminki
Comments: I have an authentic pair of manolo Hangisi flats and they don’t have a serial number inside. I’m feeling these will be fake?


----------



## audreylita

Mypursee said:


> Item name:manolo blahnik Hangisi flats
> Link:-
> Selleroshmark @stigminki
> Comments: I have an authentic pair of manolo Hangisi flats and they don’t have a serial number inside. I’m feeling these will be fake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4010999
> View attachment 4011000
> View attachment 4011001
> View attachment 4011002
> View attachment 4011003


I have never seen a Manolo Blahnik shoe with a serial number.


----------



## shuze

DiSh said:


> I hope these pictures are ok. Thank you again!
> 
> View attachment 4010401
> View attachment 4010402
> View attachment 4010404
> View attachment 4010406


Look fine IMO


----------



## audreylita

Mypursee said:


> Item name:manolo blahnik Hangisi flats
> Link:-
> Selleroshmark @stigminki
> Comments: I have an authentic pair of manolo Hangisi flats and they don’t have a serial number inside. I’m feeling these will be fake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4010999
> View attachment 4011000
> View attachment 4011001
> View attachment 4011002
> View attachment 4011003


The link you posted does not go to a listing.


----------



## honeyya

audreylita said:


> If you could provide the original listing link that would be helpful, these photos are not great and it's either the angle they were taken or something but I don't love everything that I am seeing with these photos.  More detailed photos really are necessary.  Thanks.




Hi Audreylita thanks alot!! I’ve asked the seller to send me a few more photos. Thank you so much for the help!


----------



## Mypursee

Will someone please help me authenticate these Valentino sneakers? I posted on the “authenticate this Val” thread but not sure if anyone will be active there. 
No link because they are owned by me
Item: Valentino “V punk” sneakers 
Seller: n/a


----------



## Mypursee

Mypursee said:


> Will someone please help me authenticate these Valentino sneakers? I posted on the “authenticate this Val” thread but not sure if anyone will be active there.
> No link because they are owned by me
> Item: Valentino “V punk” sneakers
> Seller: n/a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4011884
> View attachment 4011885
> View attachment 4011886
> View attachment 4011887
> View attachment 4011888
> View attachment 4011889
> View attachment 4011890
> View attachment 4011891
> View attachment 4011892


----------



## shuze

Mypursee said:


> View attachment 4011893
> View attachment 4011894
> View attachment 4011895
> View attachment 4011896
> View attachment 4011897
> View attachment 4011898
> View attachment 4011899
> View attachment 4011900
> View attachment 4011901


Sorry but they must stay on the Valentino thread. If you don’t receive a response by Monday you can let me know and I’ll check over there.


----------



## audreylita

honeyya said:


> Hi Audreylita thanks alot!! I’ve asked the seller to send me a few more photos. Thank you so much for the help!


Not authentic IMO.


----------



## shuze

Ann Askey said:


> Yeezy season 1 want to know if authentic
> My opinion is that it is a high grade shoe make it feels structurally sound and the sole is of a rubber not plastic. The logo on the sides are in leather everything matches as far as stitching and the inside labels are heat sealed on. I found the insoles are marked on the side with a serial number and the do not slip out when pulling off shoe.
> Please help me verify that these are authentic or not
> Thank you in advance
> Ann


Sorry but neither of us do sneakers. I can do some but only if they’re Italian. Perhaps you can find a sneaker authenticator on the internet.


----------



## Mypursee

shuze said:


> Sorry but they must stay on the Valentino thread. If you don’t receive a response by Monday you can let me know and I’ll check over there.



Hi shuze,
The authenticator said they were not familiar with sneakers, any way you guys can intervene? Would greatly appreciate it thank you kindly.


----------



## shuze

Mypursee said:


> Hi shuze,
> The authenticator said they were not familiar with sneakers, any way you guys can intervene? Would greatly appreciate it thank you kindly.


I’ll take a look


----------



## Deviltress

View attachment 4014984
View attachment 4014985



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I bought these off a VERY reputable eBay seller .. but after receiving them I’m not certain they are authentic .. they do NOT have the style number under the top of the shoe, the ‘made in Spain’ on sole looks off, as well as the CC logo ( the ‘O’ in the middle of the C’s looks small - no? ) .. also is the sole height off? .. also inside sole says ‘made in italy’ and bottom outside sole says ‘made in spain’ - is that normal? can anyone else give their opinion if they are indeed authentic? Or replicas that I need to send back


TYIA!


----------



## Beantownman

I would appreciate help authenticating these shoes. 

Louis Vuitton Damier Wingtip Boots https://www.therealreal.com/products/men/mens-shoes/louis-vuitton-damier-wingtip-boots








Thank you!!


----------



## shuze

Beantownman said:


> I would appreciate help authenticating these shoes.
> 
> Louis Vuitton Damier Wingtip Boots https://www.therealreal.com/products/men/mens-shoes/louis-vuitton-damier-wingtip-boots
> 
> View attachment 4016678
> View attachment 4016679
> View attachment 4016689
> View attachment 4016690
> View attachment 4016692
> 
> 
> Thank you!!


I hope others may comment. The shoes look fine to me but I don’t understand the date code which could be a typo. You may want to post on the LV board and ask them to check it. Fonts and shoe construction look good to me,


----------



## Beantownman

shuze said:


> I hope others may comment. The shoes look fine to me but I don’t understand the date code which could be a typo. You may want to post on the LV board and ask them to check it. Fonts and shoe construction look good to me,



Thanks! The only thing that I find puzzling is the date code. I did find that BM is an Italian factory. 0510 from what I can interpret would be 05/2010. That doesn’t make sense to me with blue Damier. Though it is not Damier Cobalt, I would have expected it to coincide with 2014 or 2015 collections. Stitching and construction looks perfect. And attention to detail like the millefiori on the sole are unusual in replicas.


----------



## shuze

Beantownman said:


> Thanks! The only thing that I find puzzling is the date code. I did find that BM is an Italian factory. 0510 from what I can interpret would be 05/2010. That doesn’t make sense to me with blue Damier. Though it is not Damier Cobalt, I would have expected it to coincide with 2014 or 2015 collections. Stitching and construction looks perfect. And attention to detail like the millefiori on the sole are unusual in replicas.


I agree that they look fine as I stated, but the datecode is not in Vuitton’s format so please post on the Vuitton board and see what they say. I think it’s a factory mistake. We’re encouraged not to chat on this thread. You can copy my response there.


----------



## starrynite_87

I purchased these Marni shoes today at a local consignment store for $5...can you please authentic and if possible provide style name...thanks


----------



## shuze

starrynite_87 said:


> I purchased these Marni shoes today at a local consignment store for $5...can you please authentic and if possible provide style name...thanks
> View attachment 4019025
> View attachment 4019026
> View attachment 4019027


Need to see interior finishing especially where the side linng on the interior meets the back lining but they look ok. Please post some more pictures.


----------



## starrynite_87

Here are some more pictures:


----------



## shuze

starrynite_87 said:


> Here are some more pictures:
> 
> View attachment 4019835
> View attachment 4019836
> View attachment 4019837
> View attachment 4019838


Authentic IMO


----------



## JuliasArmoire

These are old shoes I bought even they were too small... now I was planning to sell them and noticed "Made in Vietnam" so are these fake? The code inside of shoe says 3F5178 which gives me some Chinese website... so I doubt they are real deal, but would appreciate any help  Thanks!


----------



## shuze

JuliasArmoire said:


> These are old shoes I bought even they were too small... now I was planning to sell them and noticed "Made in Vietnam" so are these fake? The code inside of shoe says 3F5178 which gives me some Chinese website... so I doubt they are real deal, but would appreciate any help  Thanks!


IMO they are authentic.


----------



## alymiki

Hello, 

Could you please help me authenticate this on poshmark?
*Manolo Blahnik COLLINA 90 dorsay heels *
https://poshmark.com/listing/NWT-Manolo-Blahnik-COLLINA-90-dorsay-heels-395-


----------



## audreylita

alymiki said:


> View attachment 4023267
> View attachment 4023268
> View attachment 4023269
> View attachment 4023270
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this on poshmark?
> *Manolo Blahnik COLLINA 90 dorsay heels *
> https://poshmark.com/listing/NWT-Manolo-Blahnik-COLLINA-90-dorsay-heels-395-


Much better photos are really needed to make a clean judgement call, those details are laid out in the first post of this thread.  They likely are authentic but better photos are needed to be definitive.


----------



## JuliasArmoire

shuze said:


> IMO they are authentic.



Thank you


----------



## Hle1905

Hi all,

I just bought this pair of Manolo Blahnik on Poshmark. Would you please help me to authenticate them.

Here is the link:
https://poshmark.com/listing/Like-new-Manolo-pointy-heel-5abec8e972ea880680bbed19

Thank you all so much!


----------



## audreylita

.


----------



## audreylita

Hle1905 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just bought this pair of Manolo Blahnik on Poshmark. Would you please help me to authenticate them.
> 
> Here is the link:
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Like-new-Manolo-pointy-heel-5abec8e972ea880680bbed19
> 
> Thank you all so much!


Kitten heel Carolyne's.   Yes, authentic.


----------



## Hle1905

audreylita said:


> Kitten heel Carolyne's.   Yes, authentic.



Thank you so much .


----------



## scarlette1969

Hello Audreylita and Shuze,
Could you please help authenticate these booties?  Many many thanks in advance for your time and expertise!!!

Name:  LOUIS VUITTON ANKLE BOOT 
Seller:  osr9339
Item:  273121981193
Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-AUTHEN...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## moonangelfish

Seller: www.rogervivierhongkong.com
Comments: 
It claims to be the "authorized dealers for Roger Vivier".   The price seems unrealistic.


----------



## edsbgrl

Please authenticate. I haven’t seen this colorway before. 

Chanel Camellia Hightop sneakers. 

https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Chanel-Camellia-Sneakers-5a8c701531a376b87f7dac18


----------



## shuze

scarlette1969 said:


> Hello Audreylita and Shuze,
> Could you please help authenticate these booties?  Many many thanks in advance for your time and expertise!!!
> 
> Name:  LOUIS VUITTON ANKLE BOOT
> Seller:  osr9339
> Item:  273121981193
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-AUTHENTIC-LOUIS-VUITTON-ANKLE-BOOT-BLACK-LEATHER-38-5EU/273121981193?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> View attachment 4031977
> View attachment 4031977
> View attachment 4031981
> View attachment 4031982
> View attachment 4031983
> View attachment 4031984
> View attachment 4031985
> View attachment 4031986
> View attachment 4031987


Look good to me


----------



## shuze

moonangelfish said:


> Seller: www.rogervivierhongkong.com
> Comments:
> It claims to be the "authorized dealers for Roger Vivier".   The price seems unrealistic.


IMO run away...


----------



## audreylita

moonangelfish said:


> Seller: www.rogervivierhongkong.com
> Comments:
> It claims to be the "authorized dealers for Roger Vivier".   The price seems unrealistic.


Unfortunately you'll see this for almost every high end shoe designer.  There is only ever one authorized site.  You know what they say, if it's too good to be true. . .


----------



## luxebeeauty

Hi I just bought this Stuart Weitzman Saratoga boots at the thrift store . Would you please help me to authenticate them


----------



## moonangelfish

shuze said:


> IMO they are authentic.


Thanks....just wish all these websites can be removed.....


----------



## moonangelfish

moonangelfish said:


> Thanks....just wish all these websites can be removed.....


Sorry I reply on the wrong post....please ignore.


----------



## moonangelfish

shuze said:


> IMO run away...


Thanks.....hope these websites disappeared ....


----------



## moonangelfish

audreylita said:


> Unfortunately you'll see this for almost every high end shoe designer.  There is only ever one authorized site.  You know what they say, if it's too good to be true. . .


----------



## moonangelfish

Thanks, audreylita.

It seems no one can stop them?.....


----------



## scarlette1969

shuze said:


> Look good to me



Shuze, as always, thanks so very much - don’t know what I would do without your help and expertise [emoji4]


----------



## samfi

Hello,
I need a help to authenticate these shoes. Many thanks


----------



## sandysu123

Hi! Could you help me authenticate these shoes?

Item: Auth CHANEL 2017SS Heels Pumps Slingback 
Listing number: 263556109360
Seller: muta-intl
Link: here
Comments: Thank you in advance!


----------



## shuze

luxebeeauty said:


> Hi I just bought this Stuart Weitzman Saratoga boots at the thrift store . Would you please help me to authenticate them


Authentic IMO


----------



## shuze

samfi said:


> Hello,
> I need a help to authenticate these shoes. Many thanks


Please post on the Valentino thread-only Valentino and Louboutin have their own threads and we need to keep conversations on these two labels in the same place.

You can find it under Shoes Shoes Shoes...

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...age-before-posting-no-chatting.907413/page-43


----------



## shuze

sandysu123 said:


> Hi! Could you help me authenticate these shoes?
> 
> Item: Auth CHANEL 2017SS Heels Pumps Slingback
> Listing number: 263556109360
> Seller: muta-intl
> Link: here
> Comments: Thank you in advance!


Authentic IMO


----------



## sandysu123

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO



Thank you for your help! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## luxebeeauty

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


Ohh thank you SOO much for the help


----------



## panduhbear

Hi I saw these on Kijiji. They have a bergdorf sticker on the sole does that make them safe or do they make fake stickers now too??


----------



## audreylita

panduhbear said:


> Hi I saw these on Kijiji. They have a bergdorf sticker on the sole does that make them safe or do they make fake stickers now too??


A link to the original listing and much closer and more detailed photos are really needed for proper authentication as requested in the first post of this thread.   Based on the photos shown they are likely authentic but at the very least photos of those labels in the innersole would be of great help. I don't know if it's the angle you've photographed but one of them looks very strange, but again it could be how it's been photographed.   In the future close up photos of the innersole label and the soles, inner stitching, profile, etc. really do help us enormously.


----------



## panduhbear

audreylita said:


> A link to the original listing and much closer and more detailed photos are really needed for proper authentication as requested in the first post of this thread.   Based on the photos shown they are likely authentic but at the very least photos of those labels in the innersole would be of great help. I don't know if it's the angle you've photographed but one of them looks very strange, but again it could be how it's been photographed.   In the future close up photos of the innersole label and the soles, inner stitching, profile, etc. really do help us enormously.





audreylita said:


> A link to the original listing and much closer and more detailed photos are really needed for proper authentication as requested in the first post of this thread.   Based on the photos shown they are likely authentic but at the very least photos of those labels in the innersole would be of great help. I don't know if it's the angle you've photographed but one of them looks very strange, but again it could be how it's been photographed.   In the future close up photos of the innersole label and the soles, inner stitching, profile, etc. really do help us enormously.


Thanks Audrey! I will try to do better next time.


----------



## theclassic

Item: 2 Pairs of Manolo BB pumps

Seller: Zippzole

Item Number(s):  253530262941 & 253456460160



Link(s):

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Bla...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

&

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Bla...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649



Notes, I am pretty sure they are authentic (feel / look / smell right)... but I don't like the look of one of the dustbins and they the toe box is cut a lot differently than my other BBS (longer and no toe cleavage whatsoever). It also bugs me that I noticed after the fact that the seller doesn't use actual pics of pair in listing -  uses same pics over and over. I should have researched better. Thank you for your time!!


----------



## audreylita

theclassic said:


> Item: 2 Pairs of Manolo BB pumps
> 
> Seller: Zippzole
> 
> Item Number(s):  253530262941 & 253456460160
> 
> 
> 
> Link(s):
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Blahnik-Wite-Leather-BB-105-White-Kid-Size-EU36-US6/253530262941?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> &
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Blahnik-Women-Black-Suede-Pump-36-EU-6-US-USED/253456460160?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> Notes, I am pretty sure they are authentic (feel / look / smell right)... but I don't like the look of one of the dustbins and they the toe box is cut a lot differently than my other BBS (longer and no toe cleavage whatsoever). It also bugs me that I noticed after the fact that the seller doesn't use actual pics of pair in listing -  uses same pics over and over. I should have researched better. Thank you for your time!!


Both appear to be authentic IMO.


----------



## theclassic

audreylita said:


> Both appear to be authentic IMO.


Thank you very much!


----------



## skimilk

Item: Manolo Blahnik Hangisi Jeweled Blue Satin Pumps 36

Seller: venice319

Item number: 1008818679

Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/183188670884


----------



## tranhanhnguyen

thank you for checking below shoes
seller: Mitt
item number: m95115321601
https://item.mercari.com/jp/m95115321601/


----------



## tranhanhnguyen

sorry for above post I sent image again
thank you for checking below shoes
seller: Mitt
item number: m95115321601
https://item.mercari.com/jp/m95115321601/


----------



## tranhanhnguyen

tranhanhnguyen said:


> sorry for above post I sent image again
> thank you for checking below shoes
> seller: Mitt
> item number: m95115321601
> https://item.mercari.com/jp/m95115321601/


serial added


----------



## Luxeway

Manolo Blahnik blue satin
The seller did not post any inside pics of the sole.
I have attached the bottom of the shoe and the side. I am concerned about the bottom of the foot?


----------



## audreylita

skimilk said:


> Item: Manolo Blahnik Hangisi Jeweled Blue Satin Pumps 36
> 
> Seller: venice319
> 
> Item number: 1008818679
> 
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/183188670884


Based on the photos posted, I would say these shoes are not authentic IMO.


----------



## audreylita

Luxeway said:


> Manolo Blahnik blue satin
> The seller did not post any inside pics of the sole.
> I have attached the bottom of the shoe and the side. I am concerned about the bottom of the foot?


Based on these few photos, I would say they are not authentic  IMO.


----------



## Luxeway

audreylita said:


> Based on these few photos, I would say they are not authentic  IMO.




Thanks SO much! I also had my suspicion because of the bottom of the shoe. Thank you for your time


----------



## shuze

tranhanhnguyen said:


> serial added


Authentic IMO


----------



## k12573n

*moved to correct thread*


----------



## pahkopahko

I bought these black Gucci Princetowns on Tradesy and would appreciate an opinion on their authenticity--I haven't shopped with them before and they claim an "Authenticity Promise", but afer purchasing, I read so many bad reviews that their Authenticity process has been unreliable for so many.


----------



## shuze

pahkopahko said:


> I bought these black Gucci Princetowns on Tradesy and would appreciate an opinion on their authenticity--I haven't shopped with them before and they claim an "Authenticity Promise", but afer purchasing, I read so many bad reviews that their Authenticity process has been unreliable for so many.
> 
> View attachment 4046494
> View attachment 4046494
> View attachment 4046495


Authentic IMO


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hi everyone. Please help me authenticate these shoes. 

Seller: I found them at a thrift store. 
Comments: They seem to be leather. The logos are a bit worn due to wear. 

Thank you for any information! 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## shuze

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everyone. Please help me authenticate these shoes.
> 
> Seller: I found them at a thrift store.
> Comments: They seem to be leather. The logos are a bit worn due to wear.
> 
> Thank you for any information!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4047130
> View attachment 4047132
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Need way more focused pictures. Please review first page of this thread and add in all interior stamping on the sides as well as the area where the interior back meets the interior side which is the “quarter”.Thanks


----------



## SakuraSakura

Sorry about that! The wifi is terrible here; I've been trying to upload the rest of the pictures. I understand that this is usually not allowed but may I send you the rest of the pictures?

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## shuze

SakuraSakura said:


> Sorry about that! The wifi is terrible here; I've been trying to upload the rest of the pictures. I understand that this is usually not allowed but may I send you the rest of the pictures?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Best to post here when you can.


----------



## haygirlhay

Hi Authenticators - I just received a pair of previously but very lightly loved Chanel ballet flats that have 
been resoled. Can you kindly authenticate?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## shuze

haygirlhay said:


> Hi Authenticators - I just received a pair of previously but very lightly loved Chanel ballet flats that have
> been resoled. Can you kindly authenticate?
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> They look fine to me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4048449
> 
> 
> View attachment 4048440
> View attachment 4048440
> View attachment 4048441


----------



## haygirlhay

Thanks Shuze!


----------



## Hle1905

Hi all,

Would you please help me authenticate this pair of Roger Vivier?

Item: Roger Vivier Ballerine Chips Suede D’Orsay
Listing number: N/A
Seller: anewbiz
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Roger-...-Suede-DOrsay-Turquo-5924654978b31c1a3a10b00e
Comments: I’m planning to purchase this pairs, but I’m not sure about its authenticity. Please help me with this. Thanks all so much in advance.


----------



## audreylita

Hle1905 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Would you please help me authenticate this pair of Roger Vivier?
> 
> Item: Roger Vivier Ballerine Chips Suede D’Orsay
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller: anewbiz
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Roger-...-Suede-DOrsay-Turquo-5924654978b31c1a3a10b00e
> Comments: I’m planning to purchase this pairs, but I’m not sure about its authenticity. Please help me with this. Thanks all so much in advance.


Not enough close up detail shots to make a clean call.  They look good from a distance but better photos would have been helpful.


----------



## pahkopahko

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO



Thanks for your opinion!  The serial number (specifically font) seems off to me compared to other Princetowns (and other recent styles I have).  Seems odd that a brand would change the font of their serial numbers especially within the same style.  Any chance you could please compare to your Guccis  and see if it looks similar to the posted pic or off too?


----------



## Hle1905

audreylita said:


> Not enough close up detail shots to make a clean call.  They look good from a distance but better photos would have been helpful.


Hi Audreylita,

Thank you so much for taking your time to help me. I’ll upload more closeup photos if I’m getting them for a clearer call.


----------



## audreylita

pahkopahko said:


> Thanks for your opinion!  The serial number (specifically font) seems off to me compared to other Princetowns (and other recent styles I have).  Seems odd that a brand would change the font of their serial numbers especially within the same style.  Any chance you could please compare to your Guccis  and see if it looks similar to the posted pic or off too?


By all accounts these shoes are identical in a side by side with my Princetowns.  There are a couple of things however that are different so it's hard to say if they've changed some things.  My font is also different than the ones you've shown, could be they are an older model?  Mine are from within the past year.  Also the horse bit is a bit different, if you could please post a picture of the one from the other shoe that would be helpful, the closer up the better.  Thanks.


----------



## shuze

I am so glad you posted Audreylita as I missed the bit. I am so sorry OP. I noticed that the font differed but that didn’t throw me as huge productions like that are made in multiple factories and stuff like that can happen.Hardware should not vary IMO. I’m not home but I’ll look again. I have never seen a super fake Princetown before but they may exist.


----------



## SakuraSakura

shuze said:


> Best to post here when you can.



Hello again! I was unable to find any interior stamps. Please let me know if you require anymore
	

		
			
		

		
	









Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## shuze

SakuraSakura said:


> Hello again! I was unable to find any interior stamps. Please let me know if you require anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4052174
> View attachment 4052175
> View attachment 4052161
> View attachment 4052162
> View attachment 4052167
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I’m going to pass on these sorry. Wait for others.


----------



## SakuraSakura

shuze said:


> I’m going to pass on these sorry. Wait for others.



No problem. Thank you for responding!


----------



## shuze

shuze said:


> I am so glad you posted Audreylita as I missed the bit. I am so sorry OP. I noticed that the font differed but that didn’t throw me as huge productions like that are made in multiple factories and stuff like that can happen.Hardware should not vary IMO. I’m not home but I’ll look again. I have never seen a super fake Princetown before but they may exist.



OK I’m home and here are my bits. I have a 3 on the pink and it’s definitely straight across but again, that I noticed and everything else looked fine to me and I’ve seen font variances for many different reasons on authentic luxury product. I wish I could have them in hand. Please forgive my call of authenticity and I’m also passing on these. I’ll leave them to Audreylita or others but if they’re counterfeit, they’re frightening good IMO. Apologies!


----------



## Miss.Sonia

Hi,
Would someone please kindly help me authenticate the following Chloe mary janes - have only found similar pairs for sale on Tradesy ... So I'd like to be sure.
Many Thanks!


----------



## shuze

Miss.Sonia said:


> Hi,
> Would someone please kindly help me authenticate the following Chloe mary janes - have only found similar pairs for sale on Tradesy ... So I'd like to be sure.
> Many Thanks!
> View attachment 4053603
> View attachment 4053600
> View attachment 4053601
> View attachment 4053598
> View attachment 4053605
> View attachment 4053604
> View attachment 4053604
> View attachment 4053608
> View attachment 4053607
> View attachment 4053606


They’re fine.


----------



## pahkopahko

audreylita said:


> By all accounts these shoes are identical in a side by side with my Princetowns.  There are a couple of things however that are different so it's hard to say if they've changed some things.  My font is also different than the ones you've shown, could be they are an older model?  Mine are from within the past year.  Also the horse bit is a bit different, if you could please post a picture of the one from the other shoe that would be helpful, the closer up the better.  Thanks.



Hi Audreylita, thanks for reviewing and so sorry for the delay in getting back to you!  The seller claims these were purchased in Sept 2017, so they should be fairly current.  I've attached additional photos to view the horsebit


audreylita said:


> By all accounts these shoes are identical in a side by side with my Princetowns.  There are a couple of things however that are different so it's hard to say if they've changed some things.  My font is also different than the ones you've shown, could be they are an older model?  Mine are from within the past year.  Also the horse bit is a bit different, if you could please post a picture of the one from the other shoe that would be helpful, the closer up the better.  Thanks.


----------



## pahkopahko

pahkopahko said:


> Hi Audreylita, thanks for reviewing and so sorry for the delay in getting back to you!  The seller claims these were purchased in Sept 2017, so they should be fairly current.  I've attached additional photos to view the horsebit


Woops, the photos didn't post...here you go.  THe first photo is of the other shoe bit as requested. Second photo is of both together (sorry it's quite blurry).  Also, I noticed the flap on top of the foot is quite "flat"--on my other princetowns, I've noticed they have retained their "curved" shape even with wear and even when I'm not wearing them.  Maybe they were stored flat or with something heavy on them to make them look deformed this way?  Lmk your thoughts. 

LASTLY, the 3rd & 4th pics below are from a really obvious pair of fake Gucci princetown on eBAY that has a curiously similar font to these in question (rounded 3s) but in really bad gold foil.


----------



## shuze

pahkopahko said:


> Woops, the photos didn't post...here you go.  THe first photo is of the other shoe bit as requested. Second photo is of both together (sorry it's quite blurry).  Also, I noticed the flap on top of the foot is quite "flat"--on my other princetowns, I've noticed they have retained their "curved" shape even with wear and even when I'm not wearing them.  Maybe they were stored flat or with something heavy on them to make them look deformed this way?  Lmk your thoughts.
> 
> LASTLY, the 3rd & 4th pics below are from a really obvious pair of fake Gucci princetown on eBAY that has a curiously similar font to these in question (rounded 3s) but in really bad gold foil.
> 
> View attachment 4054515
> View attachment 4054516


That second pair is awful. Your first pair looked to me to be fully leather lined. Yes?


----------



## Miss.Sonia

shuze said:


> They’re fine.


Thank you very much  
Apologies for the late reply have been down with the flu.


----------



## shuze

Miss.Sonia said:


> Thank you very much
> Apologies for the late reply have been down with the flu.


 No prob and glad you’re feeling better.


----------



## Panzerfeline

Item Name: Gucci Princetown fur lined slippers
Link: https://www.mytheresa.com/euro_en/princetown-fur-lined-leather-slippers-594119.html
Seller: mytheresa
Comments: Dear Authenticators. Can you please help me authenticate these shoes? Bought them on mytheresa, but I am worried that someone has made a "switcharoo". They do not have the R under the sole, and I am also a bit puzzled about the horsebit detail. Should it be like that?
Thanks.


----------



## shuze

Panzerfeline said:


> Item Name: Gucci Princetown fur lined slippers
> Link: https://www.mytheresa.com/euro_en/princetown-fur-lined-leather-slippers-594119.html
> Seller: mytheresa
> Comments: Dear Authenticators. Can you please help me authenticate these shoes? Bought them on mytheresa, but I am worried that someone has made a "switcharoo". They do not have the R under the sole, and I am also a bit puzzled about the horsebit detail. Should it be like that?
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4063457
> View attachment 4063458
> View attachment 4063459
> View attachment 4063460
> View attachment 4063461
> View attachment 4063462


I have issues with several details on these and I would not keep them. I have also never seen a pair without the R. Out of curiosity have you done a burn test? Pull out a couple of hairs and throw them in a dry sink and burn them. If it turns to ash you’ve got real fur. If it burns to a hard ball it’s synthetic.


----------



## Panzerfeline

shuze said:


> I have issues with several details on these and I would not keep them. I have also never seen a pair without the R. Out of curiosity have you done a burn test? Pull out a couple of hairs and throw them in a dry sink and burn them. If it turns to ash you’ve got real fur. If it burns to a hard ball it’s synthetic.


I have done a burn test and it is fur...


----------



## shuze

Panzerfeline said:


> I have done a burn test and it is fur...


Let’s see if Audreylita has a chance to check in. I still see several things I don’t like and that missing R is an obvious one.  May I see under the tongue?
I’m going to break rules and do a bit of chatter and if the mods remove this post, please accept my apologies in advance. 

As luxury footwear is getting so incredibly expensive, there’s enough margin available for counterfeiters  to up the quality of the materials used and still be profitable. In the past, it was easy to call out the counterfeits from pictures alone but IMO that’s not always true anymore and in some cases I, for one, need to have the item in hand to feel the skins and know what kind of leather is used, etc. I see at least 3 issues with these that I don’t like and would not personally keep them but without having them in hand I can’t make a definitive call.

That missing R is glaring and I’ll address it since the OP already has but, I’ll also add that misses can happen. I know this all too well as I own a luxury bag bought preowned that’s missing both store and year stamps. Counterfeit obviously, right? Wrong. It’s genuine and has gone back to the house twice-once for a strap lengthening and once for a spa treatment. They can’t explain it and laughed it off and put a store stamp on it but not a production year as they said that they didn’t know which year it was made so I now have a bag that’s still missing one expected stamp.


----------



## Panzerfeline

shuze said:


> Let’s see if Audreylita has a chance to check in. I still see several things I don’t like and that missing R is an obvious one.  May I see under the tongue?
> I’m going to break rules and do a bit of chatter and if the mods remove this post, please accept my apologies in advance.
> 
> As luxury footwear is getting so incredibly expensive, there’s enough margin available for counterfeiters  to up the quality of the materials used and still be profitable. In the past, it was easy to call out the counterfeits from pictures alone but IMO that’s not always true anymore and in some cases I, for one, need to have the item in hand to feel the skins and know what kind of leather is used, etc. I see at least 3 issues with these that I don’t like and would not personally keep them but without having them in hand I can’t make a definitive call.
> 
> That missing R is glaring and I’ll address it since the OP already has but, I’ll also add that misses can happen. I know this all too well as I own a luxury bag bought preowned that’s missing both store and year stamps. Counterfeit obviously, right? Wrong. It’s genuine and has gone back to the house twice-once for a strap lengthening and once for a spa treatment. They can’t explain it and laughed it off and put a store stamp on it but not a production year as they said that they didn’t know which year it was made so I now have a bag that’s still missing one expected stamp.


Thank you so much for taking your time. I really appreciate it.


----------



## shuze

Glad to help when I can and apologies when I can’t. Passing on making a call but personallly I see more than one red flag. I hope other authenticators will check in. The above, my opinion only.


----------



## audreylita

Panzerfeline said:


> Item Name: Gucci Princetown fur lined slippers
> Link: https://www.mytheresa.com/euro_en/princetown-fur-lined-leather-slippers-594119.html
> Seller: mytheresa
> Comments: Dear Authenticators. Can you please help me authenticate these shoes? Bought them on mytheresa, but I am worried that someone has made a "switcharoo". They do not have the R under the sole, and I am also a bit puzzled about the horsebit detail. Should it be like that?
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4063457
> View attachment 4063458
> View attachment 4063459
> View attachment 4063460
> View attachment 4063461
> View attachment 4063462


I do not know who mytheresa purchases from, if it's direct from the manufacturers then this would be a no brainer.  But I am unfamiliar with their buying practices.  That said, this site has a good reputation but does have some troubling issues you can easily bring up with a google search.  I personally would buy from them with no trouble but their customer service with returns seems to be less than wonderful.  Owning several pairs of the Princetowns myself, both with and without fur, I find some glaring differences between the shoes you purchased and mine.  Having no R on the sole is not one of them, some of mine have it and some don't.  But there are a few other things that are glaringly different than mine.  Unless Gucci had some severe manufacturing problems and these were sold as defective, I would say that these shoes are not authentic.


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> I do not know who mytheresa purchases from, if it's direct from the manufacturers then this would be a no brainer.  But I am unfamiliar with their buying practices.  That said, this site has a good reputation but does have some troubling issues you can easily bring up with a google search.  I personally would buy from them with no trouble but their customer service with returns seems to be less than wonderful.  Owning several pairs of the Princetowns myself, both with and without fur, I find some glaring differences between the shoes you purchased and mine.  Having no R on the sole is not one of them, some of mine have it and some don't.  But there are a few other things that are glaringly different than mine.  Unless Gucci had some severe manufacturing problems and these were sold as defective, I would say that these shoes are not authentic.



Thanx for responding Audreylita. The R wasn’t the only issue for me either but overall they’re so good that I’m more comfortable passing but important IMO to know that the R is not a given. Both mine have it as did all the ones I pulled from majors but that was only about 6 additional pair.


----------



## vj1212

https://www.manoloblahnikonlineoutlet.com/
Was checking for Manolo Hangisi online, came across this website, claims to be a dealer working directly with Manolo Blahnik , sourcing directly from factory for the low prices. Any body any idea about this site? Is this genuine.


----------



## BeenBurned

vj1212 said:


> https://www.manoloblahnikonlineoutlet.com/
> Was checking for Manolo Hangisi online, came across this website, claims to be a dealer working directly with Manolo Blahnik , sourcing directly from factory for the low prices. Any body any idea about this site? Is this genuine.


I believe they're a *counterfeit* selling website based in China:
https://www.whois.com/whois/manoloblahnikonlineoutlet.com


----------



## vj1212

BeenBurned said:


> I believe they're a *counterfeit* selling website based in China:
> https://www.whois.com/whois/manoloblahnikonlineoutlet.com


ahh ok... thank you!!


----------



## audreylita

[


----------



## audreylita

vj1212 said:


> https://www.manoloblahnikonlineoutlet.com/
> Was checking for Manolo Hangisi online, came across this website, claims to be a dealer working directly with Manolo Blahnik , sourcing directly from factory for the low prices. Any body any idea about this site? Is this genuine.


Manolo has a semi annual sale on his shoes from a previous season.  Pictures are obviously stolen from Manolo's website.  The shoe you see is not what you would get.


----------



## BeenBurned

vj1212 said:


> https://www.manoloblahnikonlineoutlet.com/
> Was checking for Manolo Hangisi online, came across this website, claims to be a dealer working directly with Manolo Blahnik , sourcing directly from factory for the low prices. Any body any idea about this site? Is this genuine.





BeenBurned said:


> I believe they're a *counterfeit* selling website based in China:
> https://www.whois.com/whois/manoloblahnikonlineoutlet.com





audreylita said:


> Manolo has a semi annual sale on his shoes from a previous season.  Pictures are obviously stolen from Manolo's website.  The shoe you see is not what you would get.


I sent a message to MB through their facebook page and I suspect that fake-selling site will disappear in the near future!


----------



## awonkeydonkey

Just got these and upon further inspection I am having doubts they are real.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## shuze

awonkeydonkey said:


> View attachment 4076287
> View attachment 4076287
> View attachment 4076288
> View attachment 4076295
> View attachment 4076287
> View attachment 4076288
> View attachment 4076289
> View attachment 4076290
> View attachment 4076291
> View attachment 4076292
> View attachment 4076293
> View attachment 4076295
> View attachment 4076287
> View attachment 4076288
> View attachment 4076289
> View attachment 4076290
> View attachment 4076291
> View attachment 4076292
> View attachment 4076293
> View attachment 4076295
> View attachment 4076296
> View attachment 4076297
> 
> Just got these and upon further inspection I am having doubts they are real.  Thanks in advance.


Please post on the Louboutin thread. You’ll find it here:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-louboutins-please-read-page-1-post-2.791702/


----------



## Michelle Lim

Hello shoes expert!

Please help me on authenticating the shoes that I got from Vestiaire Collection!

It’s a Manolo Blahnik Hangisi 8cm in Black color. 

Doesn’t come with box nor dustbag which is also weird.

I have a feeling that this might be inauthentic due to a lot of “glue” residue on the shoes and also the stitching is not that neat. But I had a thought that it might be due to handmade?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## audreylita

Michelle Lim said:


> Hello shoes expert!
> 
> Please help me on authenticating the shoes that I got from Vestiaire Collection!
> 
> It’s a Manolo Blahnik Hangisi 8cm in Black color.
> 
> Doesn’t come with box nor dustbag which is also weird.
> 
> I have a feeling that this might be inauthentic due to a lot of “glue” residue on the shoes and also the stitching is not that neat. But I had a thought that it might be due to handmade?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4079030
> View attachment 4079032
> View attachment 4079033
> View attachment 4079034
> View attachment 4079035
> View attachment 4079037
> View attachment 4079038
> View attachment 4079039
> View attachment 4079040
> View attachment 4079041
> View attachment 4079042
> View attachment 4079043
> View attachment 4079045


Authentic IMO.  Heel height appears to be 70 cm.  No box or dustbag simply means the original owner did not provide them for the sale.  As far as glue I assume you're referencing what's along the inside stitching, that's very common with his shoes, long ago the boutique showed how if you just take a nail file and gently file the area where there is glue or anything that you find snags your stocking, that will flatten out the area so that it's not an irritant.  And that appears to be what the previous owner has done.  In the future a clear profile shot of the of the jeweled buckle showing how it is affixed to the shoe is key for authentication of a hangisi.


----------



## Michelle Lim

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO.  Heel height appears to be 70 cm.  No box or dustbag simply means the original owner did not provide them for the sale.  As far as glue I assume you're referencing what's along the inside stitching, that's very common with his shoes, long ago the boutique showed how if you just take a nail file and gently file the area where there is glue or anything that you find snags your stocking, that will flatten out the area so that it's not an irritant.  And that appears to be what the previous owner has done.  In the future a clear profile shot of the of the jeweled buckle showing how it is affixed to the shoe is key for authentication of a hangisi.



Oh thank goodness! It’s 7cm so sorry on the typo!
Thank you so much for your prompt reply too,
Also on the information on the glue residue part! 

Is this what you mean on the profile shot of the buckle?








Last thing, may I just checked whether its normal for the satin material at the back heel part to not be straight?



And the stamp at the bottom seems to differ as well, left one is not deep and the right one is ry deep



Sorry for asking so many questions! It’s my first pair of manolos! 
Once again thank you experts[emoji173]️


----------



## Rosemary Dix

Heyyyy,
I was just given these gold glitter d&g sneakers from a friend, im wondering if they'r legit?
They feel nice and I dont think they're a type of shoe to be replicated. The code on the tongue is 2000- 235, does anyone know what that means or when these shoes were made?


----------



## shuze

Rosemary Dix said:


> Heyyyy,
> I was just given these gold glitter d&g sneakers from a friend, im wondering if they'r legit?
> They feel nice and I dont think they're a type of shoe to be replicated. The code on the tongue is 2000- 235, does anyone know what that means or when these shoes were made?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4079912
> View attachment 4079913
> View attachment 4079914
> View attachment 4079913
> View attachment 4079912


 Sorry but not authentic IMO.


----------



## blessedqueen

Hello All,

Can you please help me authenticate these Gucci Princetown shoes? I’m a bit nervous they might not be real.


----------



## shuze

blessedqueen said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate these Gucci Princetown shoes? I’m a bit nervous they might not be real.


Authentic IMO What bothers you about them?


----------



## audreylita

Michelle Lim said:


> Oh thank goodness! It’s 7cm so sorry on the typo!
> Thank you so much for your prompt reply too,
> Also on the information on the glue residue part!
> 
> Is this what you mean on the profile shot of the buckle?
> View attachment 4079170
> View attachment 4079171
> 
> View attachment 4079169
> 
> View attachment 4079175
> 
> 
> Last thing, may I just checked whether its normal for the satin material at the back heel part to not be straight?
> View attachment 4079174
> 
> 
> And the stamp at the bottom seems to differ as well, left one is not deep and the right one is ry deep
> View attachment 4079181
> 
> 
> Sorry for asking so many questions! It’s my first pair of manolos!
> Once again thank you experts[emoji173]️


No problem ask as many questions as you want.  And yes the profile showing exactly how the the sequined buckle is attached. They are beautiful shoes.  Enjoy!


----------



## audreylita

blessedqueen said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate these Gucci Princetown shoes? I’m a bit nervous they might not be real.


Authentic IMO as well.


----------



## blessedqueen

Thank you Shuze and audreylita for replying. I’m not an expert in Gucci shoes, that’s why needed a second opinion. In addition, I compared them to a newer pair of Princetowns I saw in a department store and I noticed the new pair doesn’t have the trademark symbol (the r in the circle) above the Gucci logo


----------



## shuze

blessedqueen said:


> Thank you Shuze and audreylita for replying. I’m not an expert in Gucci shoes, that’s why needed a second opinion. In addition, I compared them to a newer pair of Princetowns I saw in a department store and I noticed the new pair doesn’t have the trademark symbol (the r in the circle) above the Gucci logo


Some have the R and some do not. Both my pair have the R and Audreylita has some without. Fonts change but quality of construction shouldn’t and yours are well made.


----------



## heyashley

Can someone please let me know if these are authentic? I just found them at Salvation Army for $10 & picked them up hoping they're authentic since we live in a ritzy vacation area. There is no serial number inside. The leather feels super soft & nice. Please let me know what you think. Thank you!


----------



## Michelle Lim

Hey expert, so sorry to disturb once again. I just went to the manolo store and found out that the buckle attachment in the store is different from mine.
Mine is very flat, where as the store one is slightly slanted.
This is what I mean.
Is this normal? Because I looked on all the hangisi in the store with different heel height and they all have slanted buckle attachment where as mine is super flat! I even googled some pics and all of them seem to have a slant in the middle! Please help once again! Thank youu


----------



## audreylita

Michelle Lim said:


> Hey expert, so sorry to disturb once again. I just went to the manolo store and found out that the buckle attachment in the store is different from mine.
> Mine is very flat, where as the store one is slightly slanted.
> This is what I mean.
> Is this normal? Because I looked on all the hangisi in the store with different heel height and they all have slanted buckle attachment where as mine is super flat! I even googled some pics and all of them seem to have a slant in the middle! Please help once again! Thank youu
> 
> View attachment 4085681
> 
> 
> View attachment 4085682


His shoes are hand made so there can be slight variations, a little gap like that is fine.


----------



## audreylita

heyashley said:


> Can someone please let me know if these are authentic? I just found them at Salvation Army for $10 & picked them up hoping they're authentic since we live in a ritzy vacation area. There is no serial number inside. The leather feels super soft & nice. Please let me know what you think. Thank you!
> View attachment 4085435
> View attachment 4085436
> View attachment 4085437
> View attachment 4085438
> View attachment 4085439


They look good to me.  Shuze may want to weigh in as well.


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> They look good to me.  Shuze may want to weigh in as well.


They look fine to me too but I always think it’s best to compare to actual product when  possible and I know you own them and I don’t.


----------



## Karina Anna Fabian

Help me please ❤️


----------



## Michelle Lim

audreylita said:


> His shoes are hand made so there can be slight variations, a little gap like that is fine.



Thanks once again for the reassurance, I dont know why I am so afraid of it being inauthentic!


----------



## Aphasia23

Could someone auth these shoes I found at a thrift shop? Thank you!


----------



## Karina Anna Fabian

Hi there,

Can you please help me to authenticate these Manolos?
Item Name (if you know it):Manolo blahnik Hangisi
Link (if available): not available
Seller: Private seller
Comments: I think overall shoe looks good i am just worried about the sole stamping

Thank you!


----------



## audreylita

Karina Anna Fabian said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can you please help me to authenticate these Manolos?
> Item Name (if you know it):Manolo blahnik Hangisi
> Link (if available): not available
> Seller: Private seller
> Comments: I think overall shoe looks good i am just worried about the sole stamping
> 
> Thank you!
> View attachment 4087478
> View attachment 4087479
> View attachment 4087480


These pictures are not sufficient for authentication.  You can get a guideline of what's needed by looking at the first post in this thread.  I don't know what I'm looking at on the sole of the shoe.


----------



## audreylita

Michelle Lim said:


> Hey expert, so sorry to disturb once again. I just went to the manolo store and found out that the buckle attachment in the store is different from mine.
> Mine is very flat, where as the store one is slightly slanted.
> This is what I mean.
> Is this normal? Because I looked on all the hangisi in the store with different heel height and they all have slanted buckle attachment where as mine is super flat! I even googled some pics and all of them seem to have a slant in the middle! Please help once again! Thank youu
> 
> View attachment 4085681
> 
> 
> View attachment 4085682


One good tip for authentications is if you already have the shoe in your possession and are in a boutique with the real designer shoe in question, you can hold them and see if one is heavier than the other.  There will be other fairly obvious differences, too.

The avatar you see is my namesake ( I came in 10 colors and fabrics ) so when I saw it had been knocked off I had to get a pair (even Zara did their take on it, too).  To the untrained eye you would never know the difference.  But one of the differences is that Manolo's shoes are leather and the fakes are plastic, although visually they looked almost identical.  The plastic pair is heavier than the leather pair, not by much but enough that there is a clear difference.

The knock offs I have are very well done but they are very uncomfortable.  From what I've read most people seem to think that Manolo's shoes, of all the high end shoe designers, are the most comfortable.  And I tend to agree (although admittedly I am biased).


----------



## shuze

Aphasia23 said:


> Could someone auth these shoes I found at a thrift shop? Thank you!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4087423
> View attachment 4087424
> View attachment 4087425
> View attachment 4087426
> View attachment 4087427
> View attachment 4087428
> View attachment 4087430


I hope you have a few minutes to post those immediately on the Valentino thread. Only Valentino and Louboutin have their own threads. We don’t want conversations 
going on in two places but in case you’re not answered immediately, don’t throw out your receipt. Rdgldy will respond to you and they’re the forum Valentino expert.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...age-before-posting-no-chatting.907413/page-44


----------



## sandysu123

Hello, could you help me authenticate these shoes? 

Item: Chanel Authentic White Leather Flat Shoe Camella Flower CC Logo 35 4.5
Listing number: 362339050848
Seller: rodeo-drive-deals
Link: HERE
Comments: Thank you!


----------



## shuze

sandysu123 said:


> Hello, could you help me authenticate these shoes?
> 
> Item: Chanel Authentic White Leather Flat Shoe Camella Flower CC Logo 35 4.5
> Listing number: 362339050848
> Seller: rodeo-drive-deals
> Link: HERE
> Comments: Thank you!


Those look fine to me.


----------



## sandysu123

shuze said:


> Those look fine to me.



Thank you!


----------



## Michelle Lim

audreylita said:


> One good tip for authentications is if you already have the shoe in your possession and are in a boutique with the real designer shoe in question, you can hold them and see if one is heavier than the other.  There will be other fairly obvious differences, too.
> 
> The avatar you see is my namesake ( I came in 10 colors and fabrics ) so when I saw it had been knocked off I had to get a pair (even Zara did their take on it, too).  To the untrained eye you would never know the difference.  But one of the differences is that Manolo's shoes are leather and the fakes are plastic, although visually they looked almost identical.  The plastic pair is heavier than the leather pair, not by much but enough that there is a clear difference.
> 
> The knock offs I have are very well done but they are very uncomfortable.  From what I've read most people seem to think that Manolo's shoes, of all the high end shoe designers, are the most comfortable.  And I tend to agree (although admittedly I am biased).



Thanks a lot! You are really the most expert in manolos! And All your info that you’ve shared is really useful! Really appreciate your time and effort!
Just to check, anyone here has ever ordered or requested manolo blahnik box and dustbag only (so without shoes) from store? Or may I know where else to find and buy a box and the 2 grey dustbag?

Thank you!!


----------



## audreylita

Michelle Lim said:


> Thanks a lot! You are really the most expert in manolos! And All your info that you’ve shared is really useful! Really appreciate your time and effort!
> Just to check, anyone here has ever ordered or requested manolo blahnik box and dustbag only (so without shoes) from store? Or may I know where else to find and buy a box and the 2 grey dustbag?
> 
> Thank you!!


Probably e-bay would be your best bet.


----------



## Michelle Lim

Anyway if the swarovski from the buckle is missing, can we go to the nearest store to repair? Just realized one of my swarovski fell of [emoji33]
Thank you once again!


----------



## audreylita

Michelle Lim said:


> Anyway if the swarovski from the buckle is missing, can we go to the nearest store to repair? Just realized one of my swarovski fell of [emoji33]
> Thank you once again!


I would suggest calling the boutique in Manhattan and asking them for advice, that is absolutely your best bet for getting it fixed correctly.


----------



## DrDDrD

Hey there, 
Looking to purchase some Chanel flats and I'd be super grateful if you could clue me in on the authenticity.  These are suede ballet scrunch flats
link: https://poshmark.com/listing/JUST-R...-EUC-ConditionSze-37-576958fbb4188e6a690773dc


----------



## DrDDrD

I'd also love it if you could look into this:

link: https://poshmark.com/listing/CHANEL-black-slip-ons-with-1-heel-All-leather-5b180ac504e33d3edfab1f12


----------



## DrDDrD

These are a pair of ballet flats but she hasn't given me the serial number yet:

link : https://poshmark.com/listing/Chanel-denim-espadrilles-5b1688c7baebf650f480d9f3


----------



## DrDDrD

Last pair, I think the seller will update with serial number soon so I can add the picture. Hoping to pick up two from these depending on authenticity. Thank you so so so much in advance. This thread is such a lifesaver and these will be my first Chanel purchases so I'm pretty scared of buying a fake.

link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Chanel-denim-espadrilles-5b1688c7baebf650f480d9f3


----------



## shuze

DrDDrD said:


> Hey there,
> Looking to purchase some Chanel flats and I'd be super grateful if you could clue me in on the authenticity.  These are suede ballet scrunch flats
> link: https://poshmark.com/listing/JUST-R...-EUC-ConditionSze-37-576958fbb4188e6a690773dc


S


DrDDrD said:


> I'd also love it if you could look into this:
> 
> link: https://poshmark.com/listing/CHANEL-black-slip-ons-with-1-heel-All-leather-5b180ac504e33d3edfab1f12


Look OK to me but wish I could see under sole protector/traction piece.


----------



## shuze

shuze said:


> S
> 
> Look OK to me but wish I could see under sole protector/traction piece.


Posting glitched. Only commenting on black heels w protectors.


----------



## shuze

DrDDrD said:


> Last pair, I think the seller will update with serial number soon so I can add the picture. Hoping to pick up two from these depending on authenticity. Thank you so so so much in advance. This thread is such a lifesaver and these will be my first Chanel purchases so I'm pretty scared of buying a fake.
> 
> link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Chanel-denim-espadrilles-5b1688c7baebf650f480d9f3



See if Audreylita posts. I don’t generally do espadrilles as they’re outsourced to Spain.


----------



## shuze

DrDDrD said:


> Hey there,
> Looking to purchase some Chanel flats and I'd be super grateful if you could clue me in on the authenticity.  These are suede ballet scrunch flats
> link: https://poshmark.com/listing/JUST-R...-EUC-ConditionSze-37-576958fbb4188e6a690773dc


Not enough detail showing for me. If you can get better pictures please repost.


----------



## DrDDrD

shuze said:


> Not enough detail showing for me. If you can get better pictures please repost.


ah ok, ill try to get better pics


----------



## DrDDrD

shuze said:


> See if Audreylita posts. I don’t generally do espadrilles as they’re outsourced to Spain.


Ah ok, Thanks


----------



## DrDDrD

Ah ok, thanks so much for the help!


shuze said:


> S


----------



## DrDDrD

Hey there, totally posted the same link twice when I first asked you. So sorry for the inconvenience. This is actually the last shoe I was hoping you could look at. Thank you so much for the help.

link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Chanel-Ballets-Flats-BlackSilver-5b08870561ca101d10baf48f

link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Chanel-denim-espadrilles-5b1688c7baebf650f480d9f3[/QUOTE]


shuze said:


> See if Audreylita posts. I don’t generally do espadrilles as they’re outsourced to Spain.


----------



## DrDDrD

Sorry, clearly that once again double posted.

This is the last link: 
link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Chanel-Ballets-Flats-BlackSilver-5b08870561ca101d10baf48f

Thank you so much for your help


----------



## DrDDrD

DrDDrD said:


> Sorry, clearly that once again double posted.
> I'm also curious to know what your opinion on the wear of those shoes with the silver caps. Are they gently worn, medium worn, or heavy worn in your opinion and will i need to add soles on them soon?


----------



## audreylita

DrDDrD said:


> Hey there, totally posted the same link twice when I first asked you. So sorry for the inconvenience. This is actually the last shoe I was hoping you could look at. Thank you so much for the help.
> 
> link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Chanel-Ballets-Flats-BlackSilver-5b08870561ca101d10baf48f
> 
> link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Chanel-denim-espadrilles-5b1688c7baebf650f480d9f3


[/QUOTE]
Hi, I'm not comfortable authenticating espadrilles as well, sorry.  And the photos of the black ballet flats with silver toe are too far away for me to make a clean call.   Maybe shuze will be able to authenticate them for you.


----------



## DrDDrD

Ah ok, thank you! Would you be able to tell me which pictures are too far away...or are they all far away...I'm also concerned about whether there's a ton of wear on the bottom (does that look normal for 10 wears)?

Hi, I'm not comfortable authenticating espadrilles as well, sorry.  And the photos of the black ballet flats with silver toe are too far away for me to make a clean call.   Maybe shuze will be able to authenticate them for you.[/QUOTE]


----------



## shuze

DrDDrD said:


> Ah ok, thank you! Would you be able to tell me which pictures are too far away...or are they all far away...I'm also concerned about whether there's a ton of wear on the bottom (does that look normal for 10 wears)?
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm not comfortable authenticating espadrilles as well, sorry.  And the photos of the black ballet flats with silver toe are too far away for me to make a clean call.   Maybe shuze will be able to authenticate them for you.


[/QUOTE]
I think the black and silver look ok. As Audreylita said, the pics could be more detailed but I don’t see anything wrong.


----------



## DrDDrD

I think the black and silver look ok. As Audreylita said, the pics could be more detailed but I don’t see anything wrong.[/QUOTE]
thank you!


----------



## these.foolish.things

Hello! Just ordered these, so can give more pics if needed when they come in. Thanks for any help!

Item: YSL Leather Oxford Booties
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/boots/yves-saint-laurent-leather-oxford-booties
Seller: The RealReal
Notes: Bought for $175, resoled.


----------



## shuze

these.foolish.things said:


> Hello! Just ordered these, so can give more pics if needed when they come in. Thanks for any help!
> 
> Item: YSL Leather Oxford Booties
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/boots/yves-saint-laurent-leather-oxford-booties
> Seller: The RealReal
> Notes: Bought for $175, resoled.
> 
> View attachment 4099981
> View attachment 4099982
> View attachment 4099983
> View attachment 4099984
> View attachment 4099985


I need to see the interior with insole and any stamping.


----------



## Brigitte031

First time requesting an authentication! I have several new Manolos of my own and when I received these unused/unworn new to me heels, the bottom sole seemed off with the font and the lack of the little dots. Could someone please authenticate or weigh in?







Please let me know if any other pictures are needed.

Also, I’ve never seen this style and color combo so that also made second guess these.

Thank you!


----------



## audreylita

Brigitte031 said:


> First time requesting an authentication! I have several new Manolos of my own and when I received these unused/unworn new to me heels, the bottom sole seemed off with the font and the lack of the little dots. Could someone please authenticate or weigh in?
> 
> View attachment 4101839
> View attachment 4101840
> View attachment 4101841
> View attachment 4101842
> 
> 
> Please let me know if any other pictures are needed.
> 
> Also, I’ve never seen this style and color combo so that also made second guess these.
> 
> Thank you!


Authentic IMO.  Manolo may do a color for a shoe that is only ever sold to one boutique.


----------



## hellomelissaaa

Hi! 

I got these Manolo Blahnik Hangisi flats from a reputable local personal shopper who usually shops in Dubai as we don’t have Manolo Blahnik stores in Manila.

I have already taken photos of the shoes and have worn them twice but I didn’t notice the soles until we cleaned them...

The stamps are not the same! The left pair has a different font. Please help me authenticate them...

Thank you!


----------



## audreylita

hellomelissaaa said:


> Hi!
> 
> I got these Manolo Blahnik Hangisi flats from a reputable local personal shopper who usually shops in Dubai as we don’t have Manolo Blahnik stores in Manila.
> 
> I have already taken photos of the shoes and have worn them twice but I didn’t notice the soles until we cleaned them...
> 
> The stamps are not the same! The left pair has a different font. Please help me authenticate them...
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4102473
> View attachment 4102476
> View attachment 4102477
> View attachment 4102478
> View attachment 4102479
> View attachment 4102480
> View attachment 4102481


These shoes are not authentic IMO.  There are other issues besides the font.


----------



## hellomelissaaa

audreylita said:


> These shoes are not authentic IMO.  There are other issues besides the font.



Wow! I can’t believe she sold me a counterfeit pair. I’m going to ask for a refund. Can you please tell me what the other issues are besides the font? Thank you so much!


----------



## audreylita

hellomelissaaa said:


> Wow! I can’t believe she sold me a counterfeit pair. I’m going to ask for a refund. Can you please tell me what the other issues are besides the font? Thank you so much!


I'm sorry but we don't communicate details of inauthenticity, that would just be handing counterfeiters more detailed information to make their shoes.


----------



## hellomelissaaa

audreylita said:


> I'm sorry but we don't communicate details of inauthenticity, that would just be handing counterfeiters more detailed information to make their shoes.



I understand! Thank you again!


----------



## Brigitte031

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO.  Manolo may do a color for a shoe that is only ever sold to one boutique.



Thank you for your help.


----------



## senocs

Hi everyone, I posted these in the Prada authenticate-this thread, but it seems no one was able to help. Just seeing if anyone on here was able to help on these, thanks!

Item Name: PRADA Schwarz Sandal Sandaletten Slippers EU 44 UK 10 US 11 NEU 100% ORIGINAL
Listing number: 153038526544
Seller ID: justlookin75
Link:
https://www.ebay.de/itm/153038526544 (eBAY DE)
https://www.ebay.com/itm/153038526544 (eBAY US)
Comments: The 'made in Vietnam' tagging got me a little worried, hence the check on here, thanks!

View attachment 4105088
View attachment 4105089
View attachment 4105090
View attachment 4105091
View attachment 4105092
View attachment 4105093
View attachment 4105094
View attachment 4105095
View attachment 4105096
View attachment 4105097


----------



## shuze

senocs said:


> Hi everyone, I posted these in the Prada authenticate-this thread, but it seems no one was able to help. Just seeing if anyone on here was able to help on these, thanks!
> 
> Item Name: PRADA Schwarz Sandal Sandaletten Slippers EU 44 UK 10 US 11 NEU 100% ORIGINAL
> Listing number: 153038526544
> Seller ID: justlookin75
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/153038526544 (eBAY DE)
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/153038526544 (eBAY US)
> Comments: The 'made in Vietnam' tagging got me a little worried, hence the check on here, thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4105088
> View attachment 4105089
> View attachment 4105090
> View attachment 4105091
> View attachment 4105092
> View attachment 4105093
> View attachment 4105094
> View attachment 4105095
> View attachment 4105096
> View attachment 4105097


The black are fine. I cannot see enough detail on the other link. Prada does use factories in Vietnam.


----------



## senocs

shuze said:


> The black are fine. I cannot see enough detail on the other link. Prada does use factories in Vietnam.



(Sorry, I'm reposting my pictures again, thanks.)
Hi everyone, I posted these in the Prada authenticate-this thread, but it seems no one was able to help. Just seeing if anyone on here was able to help on these, thanks!

Item Name: PRADA Schwarz Sandal Sandaletten Slippers EU 44 UK 10 US 11 NEU 100% ORIGINAL
Listing number: 153038526544
Seller ID: justlookin75
Link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/153038526544
Comments: The 'made in Vietnam' tagging got me a little worried, hence the check on here, thanks!


----------



## senocs

Some more pictures :


----------



## shuze

senocs said:


> Some more pictures :
> 
> View attachment 4106164
> View attachment 4106166
> View attachment 4106167
> View attachment 4106168
> View attachment 4106170
> View attachment 4106171


Authentic IMO


----------



## senocs

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO



Oh, really? Ok good, that's a relief, thanks!


----------



## chicagolady

Hi, I just purchased two pairs of Manolos from Amuze (one patent, one suede), they look nothing like my other BBs (genuine leather stamping, and non squared heel, box is different), hope you can help.  Thanks!
Amuze Link: https://www.amuze.com/products/copy-of-bb-patent-leather-pumps-nude#.WysT9KdKiUk


----------



## audreylita

chicagolady said:


> Hi, I just purchased two pairs of Manolos from Amuze (one patent, one suede), they look nothing like my other BBs (genuine leather stamping, and non squared heel, box is different), hope you can help.  Thanks!
> Amuze Link: https://www.amuze.com/products/copy-of-bb-patent-leather-pumps-nude#.WysT9KdKiUk
> 
> View attachment 4106878
> View attachment 4106879
> View attachment 4106880
> View attachment 4106881
> View attachment 4106882
> View attachment 4106883


Not authentic IMO.  Manolo does not sell his shoes this way.


----------



## J Stone

Hi! I just bought these Stuart Weitzman for Russell&Bromley boots which I thought were Lowlands but I’m questioning if they’re real. Material feels cheap and not at all like lowlands, they fit HORRIBLY and overall feel cheap. But I don’t know if these differences are because the Russell&Bromley collaboration?? Help please?!


----------



## J Stone

J Stone said:


> Hi! I just bought these Stuart Weitzman for Russell&Bromley boots which I thought were Lowlands but I’m questioning if they’re real. Material feels cheap and not at all like lowlands, they fit HORRIBLY and overall feel cheap. But I don’t know if these differences are because the Russell&Bromley collaboration?? Help please?!


----------



## shuze

They are authentic and the only difference between RnB product and department store or SW store product is that RnB requests private label status stamping to make the boot appear exclusive. All my opinion.


----------



## IzzyT

Please help, are these shoes real?
Item name: Jimmy Choo aza black patent leather pump
Seller: pjasyal
Working link:  https://m.ebay.com/itm/Brand-new-Ji...562660?hash=item41e4cdbca4:g:iOoAAOSwgLlaYtwa

Thank you


----------



## shuze

IzzyT said:


> View attachment 4109817
> View attachment 4109818
> View attachment 4109819
> View attachment 4109820
> View attachment 4109821
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help, are these shoes real?
> Item name: Jimmy Choo aza black patent leather pump
> Seller: pjasyal
> Working link:  https://m.ebay.com/itm/Brand-new-Ji...562660?hash=item41e4cdbca4:g:iOoAAOSwgLlaYtwa
> 
> Thank you





IzzyT said:


> View attachment 4109817
> View attachment 4109818
> View attachment 4109819
> View attachment 4109820
> View attachment 4109821
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help, are these shoes real?
> Item name: Jimmy Choo aza black patent leather pump
> Seller: pjasyal
> Working link:  https://m.ebay.com/itm/Brand-new-Ji...562660?hash=item41e4cdbca4:g:iOoAAOSwgLlaYtwa
> 
> Thank you


I need more pictures although what I see looks correct. I’d like to see the profile of the shoe as well as the area where the interior heel lining meets the interior side lining which means you have to spread the back.


----------



## Mypursee

Hello authenticators, please help me authenticate these Valentino sneakers. I know they are supposed to be in the Authenticate this Val forum but last time the authenticator said they were not familiar with sneakers. 

The logo and the box are off. The logo I think should be gold in the middle flap and the box is not textured like my other Val boxes and the logo is also black not glossy. I’m on a 3 day return policy, so I’m hoping I can get some help here. Thank you so much!


----------



## Mypursee

Mypursee said:


> Hello authenticators, please help me authenticate these Valentino sneakers. I know they are supposed to be in the Authenticate this Val forum but last time the authenticator said they were not familiar with sneakers.
> 
> The logo and the box are off. The logo I think should be gold in the middle flap and the box is not textured like my other Val boxes and the logo is also black not glossy. I’m on a 3 day return policy, so I’m hoping I can get some help here. Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4112077
> View attachment 4112078
> View attachment 4112079
> View attachment 4112080
> View attachment 4112081
> View attachment 4112082
> View attachment 4112083
> View attachment 4112084
> View attachment 4112085


----------



## Mypursee

Mypursee said:


> View attachment 4112086
> View attachment 4112087
> View attachment 4112088
> View attachment 4112089
> View attachment 4112090
> View attachment 4112091
> View attachment 4112092
> View attachment 4112093
> View attachment 4112095


----------



## shuze

I don’t do sneakers sorry but I see what looks like a small area of missing lining in the picture so that you can probably see the underside of the material which absolutely  must be leather. If you’re not sure go to your local shoe repair.


----------



## jlp830

Hello,

Could you please authenticate these shoes from Chanel's SS '15 collection? I had these authenticated Etinceler but do not feel comfortable with their assessment.

Note: there is no serial code stamp (seller claims it was rubbed off during wear) and it came with shoes only. Purchased through Depop and seller actually had reviews of selling other fakes. The buckle arrived a little bent and when I tried to reposition it I was surprised to find how malleable it was)


----------



## shuze

jlp830 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please authenticate these shoes from Chanel's SS '15 collection? I had these authenticated Etinceler but do not feel comfortable with their assessment.
> 
> Note: there is no serial code stamp (seller claims it was rubbed off during wear) and it came with shoes only. Purchased through Depop and seller actually had reviews of selling other fakes. The buckle arrived a little bent and when I tried to reposition it I was surprised to find how malleable it was)


They’re authentic IMO but also appear to be well worn which does take a toll on all components.


----------



## IzzyT

Please help, are these pumps real?
Name: Jimmy Choo Aza nude patent leather 
Seller: reciclat from postmark

Thank you!!


----------



## shuze

IzzyT said:


> Please help, are these pumps real?
> Name: Jimmy Choo Aza nude patent leather
> Seller: reciclat from postmark
> 
> Thank you!!


They’re good.


----------



## IzzyT

shuze said:


> They’re good.


Thank you!!


----------



## skimilk

Please help with authenticating this pair of Chanel sneakers! Thank you so much.


----------



## audreylita

skimilk said:


> Please help with authenticating this pair of Chanel sneakers! Thank you so much.


Do you have a link to the original listing please?


----------



## nbinx

Found these Manolo Blahnik Carolyne's at thrift store...real or fake?  Haven't seen the "genuine leather" outsole stamp so I'm thinking maybe excellent fakes?  Thoughts?


----------



## nbinx

nbinx said:


> Found these Manolo Blahnik Carolyne's at thrift store...real or fake?  Haven't seen the "genuine leather" outsole stamp so I'm thinking maybe excellent fakes?  Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4116825
> View attachment 4116826
> View attachment 4116827


----------



## audreylita

nbinx said:


> View attachment 4117091


More photos of detail would have been helpful but they appear to be authentic IMO. Hard to tell but it appears you have an older heel style, you will find a variety of stampings on his soles especially from years ago.   I personally have never seen this particular stamping.


----------



## jlp830

I have another pair of Chanel shoes for authentication. These are the denim espadrilles from the 2014 Cruise collection. Purchased from eBay.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## IzzyT

shuze said:


> I need more pictures although what I see looks correct. I’d like to see the profile of the shoe as well as the area where the interior heel lining meets the interior side lining which means you have to spread the back.


Hi, so I bought the shoes, here are more pics, shoes were advertised as brand new, but I see lots of flaws maybe cuz it’s about 4 years old? Please give me your input whether they are real, thanks!


----------



## IzzyT

IzzyT said:


> Hi, so I bought the shoes, here are more pics, shoes were advertised as brand new, but I see lots of flaws maybe cuz it’s about 4 years old? Please give me your input whether they are real, thanks!


Name: Jimmy Choo aza black patent


----------



## shuze

IzzyT said:


> Hi, so I bought the shoes, here are more pics, shoes were advertised as brand new, but I see lots of flaws maybe cuz it’s about 4 years old? Please give me your input whether they are real, thanks!


Authentic IMO


----------



## keroCCS

Can I please get help with authenticating these Chanel slingbacks?


----------



## audreylita

keroCCS said:


> View attachment 4119323
> View attachment 4119324
> View attachment 4119325
> View attachment 4119326
> View attachment 4119327
> View attachment 4119328
> View attachment 4119329
> View attachment 4119330
> View attachment 4119331
> View attachment 4119332
> 
> Can I please get help with authenticating these Chanel slingbacks?


Shoes are authentic IMO.  The sneakers, which are also on your link that you had previously questioned, I would have liked more pictures but I have my doubts about them, they do not match my Chanel sneakers.


----------



## Mypursee

Item Name: Saint Laurent Tribute Flat Sandals in Metallic Gold
Seller: on poshmark
Comments: Hi authenticators, these shoes just came in today. They look good to me but the serial was hard to read since it blended it with the color of the shoe. They only came with dustbags. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Mypursee

Mypursee said:


> Item Name: Saint Laurent Tribute Flat Sandals in Metallic Gold
> Seller: on poshmark
> Comments: Hi authenticators, these shoes just came in today. They look good to me but the serial was hard to read since it blended it with the color of the shoe. They only came with dustbags. Thank you in advance.


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello, could I please get some help authenticating these shoes for me? Thank you!!

Item: *CHANELBeige/Black Leather Cap Toe Slingback Pumps Size 6.5/37*
Item #: 218778
Seller: Yoogis Closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/chanel-beige-black-leather-cap-toe-slingback-pumps-size-6-5-37.html


----------



## shuze

Authentic IMO


----------



## shuze

k5ml3k said:


> Hello, could I please get some help authenticating these shoes for me? Thank you!!
> 
> Item: *CHANELBeige/Black Leather Cap Toe Slingback Pumps Size 6.5/37*
> Item #: 218778
> Seller: Yoogis Closet
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/chanel-beige-black-leather-cap-toe-slingback-pumps-size-6-5-37.html


Authentic IMO


----------



## k5ml3k

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


Thank you so much!!


----------



## jlp830

My previous post went unanswered so I'm just reposting. Please advise if these espadrilles are authentic or fake. Thank you as always!


jlp830 said:


> I have another pair of Chanel shoes for authentication. These are the denim espadrilles from the 2014 Cruise collection. Purchased from eBay.
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## keroCCS

Can I get help with authentication of these Dior slingbacks?


----------



## shuze

jlp830 said:


> My previous post went unanswered so I'm just reposting. Please advise if these espadrilles are authentic or fake. Thank you as always!



Please wait to see if Audreylita answers or use a professional service. I don’t do espadrilles or athletics with rare exceptions.


----------



## shuze

keroCCS said:


> Can I get help with authentication of these Dior slingbacks?
> View attachment 4120575
> View attachment 4120576
> View attachment 4120577



Please refer to first page for necessary pictures and review the posted pictures of other requests as we need to see photos detailed enough to see the grain of materials.


----------



## audreylita

jlp830 said:


> My previous post went unanswered so I'm just reposting. Please advise if these espadrilles are authentic or fake. Thank you as always!


Sorry I don't do espadrilles, either.


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> Sorry I don't do espadrilles, either.


 Happy 4th A and all!


----------



## audreylita

shuze said:


> Happy 4th A and all!


----------



## keroCCS

shuze said:


> Please refer to first page for necessary pictures and review the posted pictures of other requests as we need to see photos detailed enough to see the grain of materials.


The seller only sent me these photos. They sent me one more after I asked for more detailed photos. Not sure if this helps


----------



## audreylita

keroCCS said:


> The seller only sent me these photos. They sent me one more after I asked for more detailed photos. Not sure if this helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4121569
> View attachment 4121623


I personally would never purchase anything from a seller who would not provide the photos I'd requested, for me that's a red flag.   This, for you, really depends on your level of confidence in this seller.  This one photo is not sufficient for authentication.


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> I personally would never purchase anything from a seller who would not provide the photos I'd requested, for me that's a red flag.   This, for you, really depends on your level of confidence in this seller.  This one photo is not sufficient for authentication.



Ditto from me.


----------



## HMM88

Item Name: Hermès Oran Sandals
Link: Link removed
Seller: Kijiji Seller 
Comments: Hi! Just received these in the post and was told they’re authentic but I’m not so sure . Bought in a rush for fear they’d be gone without authenticating prior. Could you please help me out with these? I’d be sooo grateful!


----------



## Lotte1966

Dear Authenticator

Would you mind advising whether these older shoes are genuine Manolo Blahnik or fake.

Many thanks


----------



## shuze

Lotte1966 said:


> View attachment 4123663
> View attachment 4123663
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Authenticator
> 
> Would you mind advising whether these older shoes are genuine Manolo Blahnik or fake.
> 
> Many thanks


Audreylita is the Blahnik expert but she may be away for the holiday. Wait for her as I don’t know Blahnik’s vintage labels but I can’t imagine that those are anything but authentic and they’re definitely genuine alligator belly which is a highly prized skin.


----------



## shuze

HMM88 said:


> Item Name: Hermès Oran Sandals
> Link: Link removed
> Seller: Kijiji Seller
> Comments: Hi! Just received these in the post and was told they’re authentic but I’m not so sure . Bought in a rush for fear they’d be gone without authenticating prior. Could you please help me out with these? I’d be sooo grateful!


Sorry but I can’t do these. They’re too worn to see balance and the sole construction is not shown as that sandal is made today. If Audreylita doesn’t respond, you may want to ask on the Hermes board although all footwear (except Valentino and Louboutin) should be posted here. If you post there tell the authenticators that you did post here first and were passed. They may be able to make an easy call on fonts alone while I go by construction.


----------



## HMM88

Aah ok! Thank you for taking the time out to look at them! You guys are awesome!


----------



## audreylita

HMM88 said:


> Item Name: Hermès Oran Sandals
> Link: Link removed
> Seller: Kijiji Seller
> Comments: Hi! Just received these in the post and was told they’re authentic but I’m not so sure . Bought in a rush for fear they’d be gone without authenticating prior. Could you please help me out with these? I’d be sooo grateful!


Authentic IMO.


----------



## shuze

HMM88 said:


> Aah ok! Thank you for taking the time out to look at them! You guys are awesome!





HMM88 said:


> Aah ok! Thank you for taking the time out to look at them! You guys are awesome!



I really am sorry that I couldnt be of more help but I’d rather pass than make a bad call.  Great that Audreylita has authenticated them!


----------



## audreylita

Lotte1966 said:


> View attachment 4123663
> View attachment 4123663
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Authenticator
> 
> Would you mind advising whether these older shoes are genuine Manolo Blahnik or fake.
> 
> Many thanks


Very vintage.  A profile of the heel would have helped to identify the age but I'm guessing around 25 years old, I remember when these shoes were new.  Authentic IMO.


----------



## HMM88

ooh yay! Thank you authenticators! Have a wonderful day; really appreciate the time and effort taken out for this .


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> Very vintage.  A profile of the heel would have helped to identify the age but I'm guessing around 25 years old, I remember when these shoes were new.  Authentic IMO.


Pretty sure they’re 80s.


----------



## ilysukixD

Item: Gucci Horsebit Brixton Loafer
Seller: Nordstrom Rack
Comments: This shoe is refurbished and it didn’t come with dust bags or box.


----------



## ilysukixD

Continue from pervious post


----------



## shuze

ilysukixD said:


> Continue from pervious post


Authentic IMO


----------



## ilysukixD

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


Thank you! If you have second thoughts or need more pictures let me know!


----------



## IzzyT

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


Hi authenticators, please help me authenticate these flats, plan to resole them but not sure if they’re worth it if they’re not real. Bought this a year ago from poshmark. I can provide more pics if you need. Many thanks!!!


----------



## shuze

IzzyT said:


> Hi authenticators, please help me authenticate these flats, plan to resole them but not sure if they’re worth it if they’re not real. Bought this a year ago from poshmark. I can provide more pics if you need. Many thanks!!!


Authentic IMO


----------



## IzzyT

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


Thank you!!!


----------



## Lotte1966

audreylita said:


> Very vintage.  A profile of the heel would have helped to identify the age but I'm guessing around 25 years old, I remember when these shoes were new.  Authentic IMO.



Wow that's amazing, 25 years old and they are in great condition for that age
I have attached some heel pictures.  Thank you so much.


----------



## Lotte1966

audreylita said:


> Very vintage.  A profile of the heel would have helped to identify the age but I'm guessing around 25 years old, I remember when these shoes were new.  Authentic IMO.





shuze said:


> Pretty sure they’re 80s.


thank you for your help and time in this matter.  I love vintage shoes so I'm really pleaaed.  It is a bit weird saying the word vintage in relation to the 80s as mid 80s were my clubbing years and it only seems a few years ago to me


----------



## shuze

Lotte1966 said:


> thank you for your help and time in this matter.  I love vintage shoes so I'm really pleaaed.  It is a bit weird saying the word vintage in relation to the 80s as mid 80s were my clubbing years and it only seems a few years ago to me


You and me both lol...


----------



## Veevees

Item: prada shoes
Listing number: 253623608212
Seller: ra2044-679
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/253623608212
Comments: Could you please help me authenticate these prada shoes. I purchased them on eBay about a month ago. Seller claims that serial number on the shoes makes them genuine. Received them in the mail and I feel like these are replicas. Please help! Thank you!


----------



## shuze

Veevees said:


> Item: prada shoes
> Listing number: 253623608212
> Seller: ra2044-679
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/253623608212
> Comments: Could you please help me authenticate these prada shoes. I purchased them on eBay about a month ago. Seller claims that serial number on the shoes makes them genuine. Received them in the mail and I feel like these are replicas. Please help! Thank you!


Those pictures are not clear or detailed enough for authentication. Please review the needed pictures on the first page and look at some of the pictures of the Manolo Blahnik alligator shoes on this page and the page prior to see the kind of upclose detail that we need to see. Give us at least a clear closeup picture of the label. Interior stamping and the sole stamps and gold work. What I can see looks perfectly fine but I really need better pictures. When I blow up the existing pictures they break down too much, but again, I think you’re fine. Post a few more.


----------



## Mypursee

Hello authenticators, please help me authenticate these vintage chanel shoes. I’ve never seen the soles look like that with the engraving positions.


----------



## Mypursee

Hi authenticators, please help me authenticate these chanel heels. They do not have a serial number inside


----------



## shuze

Mypursee said:


> Hello authenticators, please help me authenticate these vintage chanel shoes. I’ve never seen the soles look like that with the engraving positions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4129966
> View attachment 4129967
> View attachment 4129968
> View attachment 4129969
> View attachment 4129970
> View attachment 4129971
> View attachment 4129972
> View attachment 4129973
> View attachment 4129974
> View attachment 4129976



Authentic IMO


----------



## shuze

Mypursee said:


> Hi authenticators, please help me authenticate these chanel heels. They do not have a serial number inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4129977
> View attachment 4129978
> View attachment 4129979
> View attachment 4129980
> View attachment 4129981
> View attachment 4129982
> View attachment 4129983
> View attachment 4129984
> View attachment 4129985
> View attachment 4129986


Also authentic IMO


----------



## kittypatty

Good day!

I read in a blog about how to spot a fake Tory Burch Reva Ballet flats regarding the size indicator sticker at the sole. sizes should be indicated in this matter: 7M or 8M. are these also applicable to all Tory Burch shoes?


----------



## shuze

kittypatty said:


> Good day!
> 
> I read in a blog about how to spot a fake Tory Burch Reva Ballet flats regarding the size indicator sticker at the sole. sizes should be indicated in this matter: 7M or 8M. are these also applicable to all Tory Burch shoes?



They are on my rubber soles but it’s a very slippery slope to ever use generalizations for authentication. Every item must be authenticated on its own components with numerous detailed pictures posted. I’ve found exceptions to almost every footwear and handbag rule from date codes and serial numerical order to sizing stamps.


----------



## kittypatty

shuze said:


> They are on my rubber soles but it’s a very slippery slope to ever use generalizations for authentication. Every item must be authenticated on its own components with numerous detailed pictures posted. I’ve found exceptions to almost every footwear and handbag rule from date codes and serial numerical order to sizing stamps.



Thank you for this information.


----------



## shuze

kittypatty said:


> Thank you for this information.


You’re very welcome!


----------



## Lotte1966

Could I have an opinion on these Jimmy Choo pumps please.
Jimmy Choo Gilbert Metallic faux snake


----------



## shuze

Lotte1966 said:


> Could I have an opinion on these Jimmy Choo pumps please.
> Jimmy Choo Gilbert Metallic faux snake
> View attachment 4131242
> View attachment 4131242


Look fine!


----------



## Prinse

Hi i bought a month ago rick Owens ramone shoes and i’m Wondering if they are fake or no can you please help me


----------



## shuze

Prinse said:


> Hi i bought a month ago rick Owens ramone shoes and i’m Wondering if they are fake or no can you please help me


Sorry but neither of us do sneaks. First thing is to take them to a shoemaker and doublecheck that all interior materials are leather. If they are, then you could go to a pro.


----------



## Graceava

Hi, 
Are these real?


----------



## DrDDrD

Hey there, I got my first pair of shoes with your help and am in love so thank you so much!!
I'm looking at adding two other pairs and would love your help in authenticating them:

1: https://poshmark.com/listing/Beautiful-CHANEL-flats-5b48b37bc2e9fe8394109331

2: https://poshmark.com/listing/Chanel-ballet-flats-5b4bce1fdf0307168f6ab0cb

Thanks so much in advance!!


----------



## shuze

DrDDrD said:


> Hey there, I got my first pair of shoes with your help and am in love so thank you so much!!
> I'm looking at adding two other pairs and would love your help in authenticating them:
> 
> 1: https://poshmark.com/listing/Beautiful-CHANEL-flats-5b48b37bc2e9fe8394109331
> 
> 2: https://poshmark.com/listing/Chanel-ballet-flats-5b4bce1fdf0307168f6ab0cb
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!!


Both are good IMO


----------



## DrDDrD

shuze said:


> Both are good IMO


thank you!!!


----------



## nbinx

Grabbed these brown patent Prada pumps at Savers thrift store, trying to authenticate them.  Also has anyone ever seen that kind of splatter on a patent pump, part of the design or damage?


----------



## shuze

nbinx said:


> View attachment 4134405
> View attachment 4134406
> View attachment 4134407
> View attachment 4134383
> View attachment 4134385
> View attachment 4134382
> View attachment 4134384
> View attachment 4134379
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grabbed these brown patent Prada pumps at Savers thrift store, trying to authenticate them.  Also has anyone ever seen that kind of splatter on a patent pump, part of the design or damage?


Authentic but damaged. Try and clean them but most likely it’s under the top layer and if so it cannot be removed IMO.


----------



## shuze

Graceava said:


> Hi,
> Are these real?


Yes, they are authentic.


----------



## bee83

Please help me authenticate these Prada shoes.

FOR AUCTION SITES: Ebay
Item: 113123527001
Seller: pepita901
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Pump...XdNeWQbkRytIieEAFNWls%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: this is what concerns me that it m ight be fake:logo at the back of shoes is more silver than gold. Also there is a dark yellow glue like material inside one of the shoes.


----------



## teachgirl789

Please help authenticate these Tory Burch Millers, if possible. Thank you in advance for your assistance:

Brand New Tory Burch Miller Sandal Size 10.5 Black Patent
Listing number: 183122546184
Seller: stho9090 (2687 )
Link: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/183122546184?ViewItem=&item=183122546184










Comments: Already purchased and have the shoes in my possession, which are not the shoes posted in the advertised photos. Are the Millers being made in the Dominican Republic now? My old ones from Saks and directly from TB are made in Brazil...even the box labeling looks different than my others...

The photos attached here are of the sandals received.


----------



## teachgirl789

teachgirl789 said:


> Please help authenticate these Tory Burch Millers, if possible. Thank you in advance for your assistance:
> 
> Brand New Tory Burch Miller Sandal Size 10.5 Black Patent
> Listing number: 183122546184
> Seller: stho9090 (2687 )
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/183122546184?ViewItem=&item=183122546184
> View attachment 4139184
> View attachment 4139185
> View attachment 4139186
> View attachment 4139187
> View attachment 4139188
> View attachment 4139189
> View attachment 4139194
> View attachment 4139195
> View attachment 4139196
> 
> Comments: Already purchased and have the shoes in my possession, which are not the shoes posted in the advertised photos. Are the Millers being made in the Dominican Republic now? My old ones from Saks and directly from TB are made in Brazil...even the box labeling looks different than my others...
> 
> The photos attached here are of the sandals received.



Please CANCEL request. Already authenticated in another thread. Unable to delete this post...Thank you!


----------



## JJABSTRACTS

Please autheniicate these tory burch shoes
saks box?
thx ahead j


----------



## Maja haldbæk

Hello authenticators, please help me, just bougth these Chanel flats, are they authentic.
I got a little suspicious as there is no styling number in the shoes and it looks like you can see the glue at the heel.

Thank you so much


----------



## shuze

Sorry but this post glitched so Please repost if my answer disappeared.


----------



## shuze

JJABSTRACTS said:


> Please autheniicate these tory burch shoes
> saks box?
> thx ahead j


You need to post better in focus pictures. Please refer to first page and also spread the heel so I can see where the lining of the heel (back interior of shoe) meets the lining at the side but I expect them to be authentic. Sorry I don’t know why they are in a Saks box and it doesn’t matter. They are what is considered “oversize” and maybe they were a special order that didn’t fit in their boxes. All kinds of guesses which mean nothing, I really do not look at boxes or dustbags or any accessory that can be added on or removed as we have no way of knowing if they were original to the shoe although in this case it seems to be the box they came in.


----------



## shuze

Maja haldbæk said:


> Hello authenticators, please help me, just bougth these Chanel flats, are they authentic.
> I got a little suspicious as there is no styling number in the shoes and it looks like you can see the glue at the heel.
> 
> Thank you so much


Please wait for Audreylita to look at these but I do not like the way they are made.


----------



## bee83

reposting since the post glitched. Appreciate your help. Thanks 

Please help me authenticate these Prada shoes.

FOR AUCTION SITES: eBay
Item: 113123527001
Seller: pepita901
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Pump-Kitten-Heel-Bone-Size-36-5-/113123527001?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&nma=true&si=Vpsr%252FtXdNeWQbkRytIieEAFNWls%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: this is what concerns me that it might be fake:logo at the back of shoes is more silver than gold. Also there is a dark yellow glue like material inside one of the shoes that you can see in the photo.


----------



## JJABSTRACTS

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-those-shoes.32044/page-728#post-32445915

thanks sooo much
j


----------



## Tayjadesmitj

Ebay
Item: Chanel
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 ballerina flats
Listing number: 142876882953
Seller: kylie1305 
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Chanel-Ballerina-Flats-size-38-Authentic/142876882953
Comments: please let me know if these are legit? she also sent me a message attached to the number inside the shoe.
Thank you


----------



## shuze

bee83 said:


> reposting since the post glitched. Appreciate your help. Thanks
> 
> Please help me authenticate these Prada shoes.
> 
> FOR AUCTION SITES: eBay
> Item: 113123527001
> Seller: pepita901
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Pump-Kitten-Heel-Bone-Size-36-5-/113123527001?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&nma=true&si=Vpsr%252FtXdNeWQbkRytIieEAFNWls%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: this is what concerns me that it might be fake:logo at the back of shoes is more silver than gold. Also there is a dark yellow glue like material inside one of the shoes that you can see in the photo.


Authentic IMO


----------



## shuze

JJABSTRACTS said:


> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-those-shoes.32044/page-728#post-32445915
> 
> thanks sooo much
> j


Authentic IMO


----------



## shuze

Tayjadesmitj said:


> Ebay
> Item: Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4141528
> View attachment 4141529
> View attachment 4141530
> View attachment 4141531
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ballerina flats
> Listing number: 142876882953
> Seller: kylie1305
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Chanel-Ballerina-Flats-size-38-Authentic/142876882953
> Comments: please let me know if these are legit? she also sent me a message attached to the number inside the shoe.
> Thank you


Authentic IMO


----------



## bee83

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


thanks so much


----------



## Mypursee

Hello authenticators! Would greatly appreciate if you guys can help me authenticate these chanel chain sandals. They don’t have serial numbers inside which worries me as they’re a pretty new model. Thank you!


----------



## Mypursee

Mypursee said:


> Hello authenticators! Would greatly appreciate if you guys can help me authenticate these chanel chain sandals. They don’t have serial numbers inside which worries me as they’re a pretty new model. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4142272
> View attachment 4142273
> View attachment 4142274
> View attachment 4142275
> View attachment 4142276
> View attachment 4142277
> View attachment 4142278
> View attachment 4142279
> View attachment 4142281
> View attachment 4142282


----------



## shuze

Mypursee said:


> View attachment 4142283
> View attachment 4142284
> View attachment 4142285
> View attachment 4142286
> View attachment 4142287
> View attachment 4142288


Fine IMO and many companies won’t stamp on thin strapped sandals.


----------



## Mypursee

shuze said:


> Fine IMO and many companies won’t stamp on thin strapped sandals.



Thank you miss shuze ❣️❣️


----------



## silentriot

Can someone please authenticate? The serial number is throwing me for a loop. I think this style is nunaked.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4142809
View attachment 4142810
View attachment 4142811
View attachment 4142812
View attachment 4142813


----------



## shuze

silentriot said:


> Can someone please authenticate? The serial number is throwing me for a loop. I think this style is nunaked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4142809
> View attachment 4142810
> View attachment 4142811
> View attachment 4142812
> View attachment 4142813


Your links aren’t working and we’d really prefer that you post the pictures anyway. It’s a pain to go back and forth and it’s pretty easy to just scroll to review photos. Also, please review them before posting to check for clarity. Thanks.


----------



## silentriot

shuze said:


> Your links aren’t working and we’d really prefer that you post the pictures anyway. It’s a pain to go back and forth and it’s pretty easy to just scroll to review photos. Also, please review them before posting to check for clarity. Thanks.


Sorry about that! I posted on mobile and it looked like the pictures went through


----------



## shuze

silentriot said:


> Sorry about that! I posted on mobile and it looked like the pictures went through
> 
> View attachment 41
> View attachment 4142913
> View attachment 4142914
> View attachment 4142915
> View attachment 4142916
> View attachment 4142917



42912[/ATTACH] 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4142913
View attachment 4142914
View attachment 4142915
View attachment 4142916
View attachment 4142917

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]

See if any other SW gal has an opinion. I don’t know the sandals that well but they look OK to me.


----------



## miss goose

Hi
Please can you have a look at these
Thanks
Item Gucci ace trainers
Item number 
401571078081
Seller drnoreens
Link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Used-Onc...m=401571078081&_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042


----------



## shuze

miss goose said:


> Hi
> Please can you have a look at these
> Thanks
> Item Gucci ace trainers
> Item number
> 401571078081
> Seller drnoreens
> Link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Used-Once-Authentic-Receipt-Gucci-ACE-embroided-Black-trainers-Uk-5-5-Sz-38-5/401571078081?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20131017132637&meid=22de2f83f5a5448b8635b6966d1b7384&pid=100033&rk=6&rkt=8&sd=163164412791&itm=401571078081&_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042


We usually avoid sneakers but those look fine to me. If you buy them please post a clear picture of the sole and the insole but edges and lining look correct.


----------



## miss goose

shuze said:


> We usually avoid sneakers but those look fine to me. If you buy them please post a clear picture of the sole and the insole but edges and lining look correct.


Thanks very much x


----------



## miss goose

miss goose said:


> Thanks very much x





shuze said:


> We usually avoid sneakers but those look fine to me. If you buy them please post a clear picture of the sole and the insole but edges and lining look correct.


Hi Shuze when you had a look at the eBay listing had the seller added the picture of the serial code?  As I’ve read that there should only be 8 numbers? 
Thanks xx


----------



## shuze

miss goose said:


> Hi Shuze when you had a look at the eBay listing had the seller added the picture of the serial code?  As I’ve read that there should only be 8 numbers?
> Thanks xx


I’m honestly not expert on Gucci stamping. My expertise is construction although I do wear Gucci. My only pair of sneaks are about 5 years old and only have 6 numbers but they were bought by me at Gucci. I’m looking at construction and that first picture of the backs is finished correctly and is such a good picture that I was comfortable posting but again, both authenticators here usually pass on sneakers so perhaps you should use a pro on these and definitely more pictures will help.


----------



## miss goose

shuze said:


> I’m honestly not expert on Gucci stamping. My expertise is construction although I do wear Gucci. My only pair of sneaks are about 5 years old and only have 6 numbers but they were bought by me at Gucci. I’m looking at construction and that first picture of the backs is finished correctly and is such a good picture that I was comfortable posting but again, both authenticators here usually pass on sneakers so perhaps you should use a pro on these and definitely more pictures will help.


Hi thanks for your time and help , I sent a message to the seller asking to confirm these are authentic and she sent me a rude reply saying I haven’t got time to answer these questions the only other thing I had asked  before this was to add a picture on the stamping / serial code , so I’m not going to purchase , thanks again for your help and time spent on these x


----------



## audreylita

miss goose said:


> Hi thanks for your time and help , I sent a message to the seller asking to confirm these are authentic and she sent me a rude reply saying I haven’t got time to answer these questions the only other thing I had asked  before this was to add a picture on the stamping / serial code , so I’m not going to purchase , thanks again for your help and time spent on these x


I own several pair of Gucci shoes.  There are 6 numbers on one and 9 on all the others.  That aside, the font on the e-bay listing is not the font on any of my Gucci's.  Which are all identical.


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> I own several pair of Gucci shoes.  There are 6 numbers on one and 9 on all the others.  That aside, the font on the e-bay listing is not the font on any of my Gucci's.  Which are all identical.


That’s enough for me and glad that the OP passed but definitely wanted to confirm that the numbers on the stamping can vary in length sequence.


----------



## miss goose

Hi thanks
 you guys are fab!
  It made my mind up when she sent a rude message to me ,  
when I list anything for sale I answer all questions as I don’t have anything to hide ,
Thanks again x


----------



## shuze

miss goose said:


> Hi thanks
> you guys are fab!
> It made my mind up when she sent a rude message to me ,
> when I list anything for sale I answer all questions as I don’t have anything to hide ,
> Thanks again x


I believe in using the back button on any sellers who don’t respond courteously. I also believe that buyers must realize that some questions cannot be answered by sellers but that does not apply to the questions you asked.


----------



## ashleyjameson

Hi,
I need a check on a second hand pair of Yeezy 350 V2 Breds (without the stripe) I've been told they're authentic by someone reputable but the only thing throwing me off is something I red about barcodes on the boxes. Something along the lines of a barcode needing to match the size. From looking, his barcodes dont seem to match up with the exact size. 

I know there are obviously shoe checks to do in there but if someone can assist please that'
	

		
			
		

		
	













	

		
			
		

		
	
 d be awesome


----------



## shuze

ashleyjameson said:


> Hi,
> I need a check on a second hand pair of Yeezy 350 V2 Breds (without the stripe) I've been told they're authentic by someone reputable but the only thing throwing me off is something I red about barcodes on the boxes. Something along the lines of a barcode needing to match the size. From looking, his barcodes dont seem to match up with the exact size.
> 
> I know there are obviously shoe checks to do in there but if someone can assist please that'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4146541
> View attachment 4146538
> View attachment 4146539
> View attachment 4146540
> View attachment 4146541
> View attachment 4146542
> View attachment 4146543
> View attachment 4146544
> View attachment 4146545
> View attachment 4146546
> View attachment 4146547
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> d be awesome


Sorry but we don’t do sneakers. Please find a professional service.


----------



## Diego Samiohal

Gave me this pair of shoes, but they did not have a box or anything.
I think it's an old model because of the type of sole but there are details that make me doubt.
could you help me to know if it is authentic?


----------



## shuze

Diego Samiohal said:


> Gave me this pair of shoes, but they did not have a box or anything.
> I think it's an old model because of the type of sole but there are details that make me doubt.
> could you help me to know if it is authentic?


I think they’re OK but is it here no insole stamp on either shoe?


----------



## goldenfountain

Hi mods, can I please have the shoes listed here authenticated? It's my first time here so I copied and pasted the format from Swanky's first post as below:

FOR AUCTION SITES: 
Item: 246391
Listing number: 246391
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/louis-...eyeline-ballerina-flats-345-noir-black-246391
Comments: on the listing they say this model (Eyeline ballerina flats) was from 2014, and I tried google searching as well as on tpf but couldn't find any info on this design..the shoes seem so new and unworn. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## audreylita

goldenfountain said:


> Hi mods, can I please have the shoes listed here authenticated? It's my first time here so I copied and pasted the format from Swanky's first post as below:
> 
> FOR AUCTION SITES:
> Item: 246391
> Listing number: 246391
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/louis-...eyeline-ballerina-flats-345-noir-black-246391
> Comments: on the listing they say this model (Eyeline ballerina flats) was from 2014, and I tried google searching as well as on tpf but couldn't find any info on this design..the shoes seem so new and unworn.
> 
> Thanks so much!


Authentic IMO.


----------



## goldenfountain

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO.


Great, thanks so much!!!


----------



## LaPaloma55

Hi everyone, I need help authenticating these Coach boots.  They look vintage, but there is something weird.  The Coach Creed reads "No.00000-00000...


----------



## LaPaloma55

LaPaloma55 said:


> Hi everyone, I need help authenticating these Coach boots.  They look vintage, but there is something weird.  The Coach Creed reads "No.00000-00000...


----------



## Viennoise

Hi there, can anyone judge these Chanel Espadrilles based on the pictures attached? 

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## audreylita

Viennoise said:


> Hi there, can anyone judge these Chanel Espadrilles based on the pictures attached?
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!





LaPaloma55 said:


> Hi everyone, I need help authenticating these Coach boots.  They look vintage, but there is something weird.  The Coach Creed reads "No.00000-00000...



It is extremely helpful for everyone requesting an authentication to read the first post in this thread.  There are several factors needed for proper authentication including the original auction listing or information as to where your item was for sale or purchased and also detailed info on the specifics of photos needed, and as always it's best to request an authentication prior to purchasing any item.


----------



## LaPaloma55

audreylita said:


> It is extremely helpful for everyone requesting an authentication to read the first post in this thread.  There are several factors needed for proper authentication including the original auction listing or information as to where your item was for sale or purchased and also detailed info on the specifics of photos needed, and as always it's best to request an authentication prior to purchasing any item.


Hi thank you, yes.  I picked this up at a thrift in a physical location.  Not able to request authentication prior. I really didn't have any other information about the item other than pics.  I appreciate the work of the authenticators.


----------



## Bindies

Hi there,   can you guys be so kind and  authentic my  Manolo  Blahnik Shoes  please ☺
ITEM NAME - MANOLO BLAHNIK ( No other name)
SELLER - I OWN THESE SHOES 
COMMENTS - I WAS GIVEN THESE BY A VERY WEALTHY RELATIVE BUT I DONT HAVE DETAILS OF STYLE. I BELIEVE THEM TO BE GENUINE BUT WOULD VERY MUCH APPRECIATE YOUR OPINION.

PICTURES PROVIDED . THANK YOU IN ADAVNCE.


----------



## Diego Samiohal

shuze said:


> I think they’re OK but is it here no insole stamp on either shoe?


I asked him about the seal and he told me that it was deleted by not using them with socks


----------



## shuze

Diego Samiohal said:


> I asked him about the seal and he told me that it was deleted by not using them with socks


OK but there should be something there.


----------



## audreylita

Bindies said:


> Hi there,   can you guys be so kind and  authentic my  Manolo  Blahnik Shoes  please ☺
> ITEM NAME - MANOLO BLAHNIK ( No other name)
> SELLER - I OWN THESE SHOES
> COMMENTS - I WAS GIVEN THESE BY A VERY WEALTHY RELATIVE BUT I DONT HAVE DETAILS OF STYLE. I BELIEVE THEM TO BE GENUINE BUT WOULD VERY MUCH APPRECIATE YOUR OPINION.
> 
> PICTURES PROVIDED . THANK YOU IN ADAVNCE.


A side profile would have been helpful but I believe they are authentic IMO.


----------



## Bindies

Hi there, tank you for your swift response. Apologies for not adding side views. I have included them here for authenticity. Hope this helps.


audreylita said:


> A side profile would have been helpful but I believe they are authentic IMO.


----------



## BeenBurned

LaPaloma55 said:


> Hi everyone, I need help authenticating these Coach boots.  They look vintage, but there is something weird.  The Coach Creed reads "No.00000-00000...






LaPaloma55 said:


> Hi thank you, yes.  I picked this up at a thrift in a physical location.  Not able to request authentication prior. I really didn't have any other information about the item other than pics.  I appreciate the work of the authenticators.


I commented on your Coach post starting *here*. There are several anomylies that make the boots questionable for reselling because there's no way to prove authenticity. There's never been any type of evidence showing that Coach has ever made _any_ items (as samples, employee sales or prototypes) with either 00000 or 99999 as style numbers on creeds. I've never seen any footwear item with a creed, never seen the type of sole stamp (genuine leather) as your boots have.


----------



## amstevens714

Hello,

Might someone be able to help me authenticate these Prada leather shoes? 

Item: Prada leather shoes
Seller: cashinmybag 
Link: no longer active

Few more photos to follow. Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide.


----------



## amstevens714

amstevens714 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Might someone be able to help me authenticate these Prada leather shoes?
> 
> Item: Prada leather shoes
> Seller: cashinmybag
> Link: no longer active
> 
> Few more photos to follow. Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide.



Here are the last of them thank you again!!


----------



## BeatriceP

Hello, ladies!
I have read you don't authenticate sneakers, but could you please give an opinion on these? Thank you 
Listing number: 
273332258095
Seller: joliefrech1
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SAINT-LAURENT-TRAINERS-UK-2-5-35/273332258095


----------



## BeenBurned

For the record, I do do Coach sneakers.


----------



## shuze

amstevens714 said:


> Here are the last of them thank you again!!


Authentic IMO


----------



## shuze

AlJom said:


> Hello, ladies!
> I have read you don't authenticate sneakers, but could you please give an opinion on these? Thank you
> Listing number:
> 273332258095
> Seller: joliefrech1
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SAINT-LAURENT-TRAINERS-UK-2-5-35/273332258095


I’ll do some, not all and those cannot be authenticated without several detailed interior pictures showing stamping and finishing.


----------



## BeatriceP

shuze said:


> I’ll do some, not all and those cannot be authenticated without several detailed interior pictures showing stamping and finishing.


Thank you for the reply! Would you autheticate these if I ask the seller for the pictures? Where should she take the pictures showing the finishing from - which part of the shoe? I'm sorry, I just never authenticated a shoe pair before


----------



## Bindies

Bindies said:


> Hi there, tank you for your swift response. Apologies for not adding side views. I have included them here for authenticity. Hope this helps.



Hi, I've added the side views can you please confirm if your opinion they are authentic. Thanks so much!


----------



## Bindies

Here are the others


audreylita said:


> A side profile would have been helpful but I believe they are authentic IMO.


----------



## shuze

AlJom said:


> Thank you for the reply! Would you autheticate these if I ask the seller for the pictures? Where should she take the pictures showing the finishing from - which part of the shoe? I'm sorry, I just never authenticated a shoe pair before


Maybe. Not sure. Please post photos (and review them first for clarity) of the insole logo, any stamping on the interior and the interior area where the lining at the back (heel) meets the side and along the top interior seam.


----------



## shuze

BeenBurned said:


> I commented on your Coach post starting *here*. There are several anomylies that make the boots questionable for reselling because there's no way to prove authenticity. There's never been any type of evidence showing that Coach has ever made _any_ items (as samples, employee sales or prototypes) with either 00000 or 99999 as style numbers on creeds. I've never seen any footwear item with a creed, never seen the type of sole stamp (genuine leather) as your boots have.



I don’t comment earlier as  beenburned is the Coach expert here but those are really odd to me. I don’t understand that numerical code and they could not have been samples in an 8. Samples are 6-7 depending on the company and catalogue samples are 9-10. Those two holes are from a brand plate that came off-you can see the discoloration. 

BB-does Coach use plates?


----------



## BeenBurned

shuze said:


> I don’t comment earlier as  beenburned is the Coach expert here but those are really odd to me. I don’t understand that numerical code and they could not have been samples in an 8. Samples are 6-7 depending on the company and catalogue samples are 9-10. Those two holes are from a brand plate that came off-you can see the discoloration.
> 
> BB-does Coach use plates?


Comments in answer to @shuze: 
1. The boots she posted were a 6. (The picture with the size 8 sole was from a pair of my own leather-soled Coach footwear to show what I believe the sole is supposed to look like.)
2. I've never seen the type of "genuine leather" imprinted on the sole of any Coach footwear as shown in LaPaloma55's picture from the post I'd quoted.
3. It's possible they may have used plates but it wouldn't have been in the asymmetrical shape as shown by the discoloration; it would have been in the cartouche shape as shown in my own example. 

As for the reference to samples, that is the "story" that sellers of questionable bags we've seen with odd serial numbers. I many cases, the "samples" and "prototype" items have been found to be fake, with date codes being years before Coach would have made those styles. 

In the case of the OP's boots, the prefix of the serial number being all zeroes makes no sense and without any proof or explanation, there's no way to prove the boots to be genuine. 

While some of the elements of the boots do appear to be what Coach may have made, without any way to verify that Coach did make the boots, they can't be authenticated. 

I hope that clarifies it a bit more.


----------



## shuze

BeenBurned said:


> Comments in answer to @shuze:
> 1. The boots she posted were a 6. (The picture with the size 8 sole was from a pair of my own leather-soled Coach footwear to show what I believe the sole is supposed to look like.)
> 2. I've never seen the type of "genuine leather" imprinted on the sole of any Coach footwear as shown in LaPaloma55's picture from the post I'd quoted.
> 3. It's possible they may have used plates but it wouldn't have been in the asymmetrical shape as shown by the discoloration; it would have been in the cartouche shape as shown in my own example.
> 
> As for the reference to samples, that is the "story" that sellers of questionable bags we've seen with odd serial numbers. I many cases, the "samples" and "prototype" items have been found to be fake, with date codes being years before Coach would have made those styles.
> 
> In the case of the OP's boots, the prefix of the serial number being all zeroes makes no sense and without any proof or explanation, there's no way to prove the boots to be genuine.
> 
> While some of the elements of the boots do appear to be what Coach may have made, without any way to verify that Coach did make the boots, they can't be authenticated.
> 
> I hope that clarifies it a bit more.



@BB TY. Saw the 8 and got totally confused. No idea but they probably do sample 6. The only two reasons that I can think of to put holes in the sole are either to attach a plate or to stop companies in theory from bringing in shoe samples duty free and then selling them down the road but those punches go all the way through the sole.

Completely agree that I don’t see how they can be authenticated.


----------



## amstevens714

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO



Thanks so much. They are the softest leather and seem like they are going to be super comfy. Thanks so very much for your time. I'm incredibly grateful.


----------



## audreylita

Bindies said:


> Here are the others


Yes, authentic.  Not a newer model but classic non the less.  Enjoy!


----------



## LaPaloma55

Hello again lovely remodelers.  I received these shoes from my sister in law today to sell.  Would you please authenticate these 
Item: Gucci Beige Horsebit Monogram sandals # 154223


----------



## LaPaloma55

LaPaloma55 said:


> Hello again lovely remodelers.  I received these shoes from my sister in law today to sell.  Would you please authenticate these
> Item: Gucci Beige Horsebit Monogram sandals # 154223


Last pic


----------



## LaPaloma55

Hello lovely Authenticators, here is the second pair of shoes my sis in law gave me to sell. I haven't been able to find the name online


----------



## LaPaloma55

LaPaloma55 said:


> Hello lovely Authenticators, here is the second pair of shoes my sis in law gave me to sell. I haven't been able to find the name online


----------



## LaPaloma55

LaPaloma55 said:


> Hello lovely Authenticators, here is the second pair of shoes my sis in law gave me to sell. I haven't been able to find the name online


Sorry, I was trying to upload from my phone and it didnt work. I apologize for the triple message.


----------



## LaPaloma55

BeenBurned said:


> I commented on your Coach post starting *here*. There are several anomylies that make the boots questionable for reselling because there's no way to prove authenticity. There's never been any type of evidence showing that Coach has ever made _any_ items (as samples, employee sales or prototypes) with either 00000 or 99999 as style numbers on creeds. I've never seen any footwear item with a creed, never seen the type of sole stamp (genuine leather) as your boots have.


Thank you very much.  Much appreciated


----------



## Bindies

audreylita said:


> Yes, authentic.  Not a newer model but classic non the less.  Enjoy!


Thank you for you help on this


----------



## LaPaloma55

LaPaloma55 said:


> Sorry, I was trying to upload from my phone and it didnt work. I apologize for the triple message.


Is this the right place, or should I go to Exclusively Gucci?  Thank you!


----------



## justeen

I have purchased these from a thrift store. They are extremely comfortable! I can’t find this model online anywhere so I’m wondering if they might be replicas, or if anyone can help me find more information. Thank you!


----------



## shuze

LaPaloma55 said:


> Is this the right place, or should I go to Exclusively Gucci?  Thank you!


Both pair are authentic IMO


----------



## shuze

justeen said:


> I have purchased these from a thrift store. They are extremely comfortable! I can’t find this model online anywhere so I’m wondering if they might be replicas, or if anyone can help me find more information. Thank you!


Not authentic IMO


----------



## LaPaloma55

shuze said:


> Both pair are authentic IMO


tHANK YOU!


----------



## Katie Long

MANOLO BLAHNIK ATOMICA MULE
Purchased from The RealReal
Are these authentic? I always trust this site, but have seen some people complaining of fakes on there:


----------



## audreylita

Katie Long said:


> MANOLO BLAHNIK ATOMICA MULE
> Purchased from The RealReal
> Are these authentic? I always trust this site, but have seen some people complaining of fakes on there:
> View attachment 4164177
> View attachment 4164178
> View attachment 4164179
> View attachment 4164180
> View attachment 4164181
> View attachment 4164182
> View attachment 4164183


Authentic.  Beautiful tapestry mule, enjoy!


----------



## Katie Long

audreylita said:


> Authentic.  Beautiful tapestry mule, enjoy!


Thank you!! I’m so happy to hear that. Thanks so much.


----------



## Mypursee

Hello authenticators, please help me authenticate these chanel espadrilles. Thank you!


----------



## Mypursee

Mypursee said:


> Hello authenticators, please help me authenticate these chanel espadrilles. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4166280
> View attachment 4166281
> View attachment 4166282
> View attachment 4166283
> View attachment 4166284
> View attachment 4166285
> View attachment 4166286
> View attachment 4166287
> View attachment 4166288
> View attachment 4166291


----------



## Katie Long

Hello! Bought on LGS, which I find reputable, but just checking.
Christian Louboutin, patent pump with silver heel. Thank you so much!


----------



## shuze

Katie Long said:


> Hello! Bought on LGS, which I find reputable, but just checking.
> Christian Louboutin, patent pump with silver heel. Thank you so much!


Please post on the Louboutin thread:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ins-please-read-page-1-post-2.791702/page-816


----------



## Katie Long

shuze said:


> Please post on the Louboutin thread:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ins-please-read-page-1-post-2.791702/page-816


Thank you, I will. Sorry for the confusion (still pretty new here)


----------



## Christeeniexiv

Can someone help me authenticate these Guissepe’s? They seem poorly made so I’m guessing they are knock offs. And the large print doesn’t seem to be the same as other Guissepe Nirvanas

Thanks!


----------



## shuze

Mypursee said:


> View attachment 4166292
> View attachment 4166293
> 
> View attachment 4166296
> View attachment 4166297
> View attachment 4166298
> View attachment 4166299


I don’t do espadrilles but see nothing obviously wrong.


----------



## shuze

Christeeniexiv said:


> Can someone help me authenticate these Guissepe’s? They seem poorly made so I’m guessing they are knock offs. And the large print doesn’t seem to be the same as other Guissepe Nirvanas
> 
> Thanks!


Agree with you. IMO not authentic.


----------



## LaPaloma55

Hi awesome authenticators!  I was offered these Prada shoes by a person I know who claims to have had them for a while.  She let me take a few pics, but that's all I was able to get.  Would you be able to authenticate them with such scant info? Thank you!


----------



## shuze

LaPaloma55 said:


> Hi awesome authenticators!  I was offered these Prada shoes by a person I know who claims to have had them for a while.  She let me take a few pics, but that's all I was able to get.  Would you be able to authenticate them with such scant info? Thank you!


Authentic IMO.


----------



## LaPaloma55

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO.


Thank you, shuze!  Have a good evening!!


----------



## LaPaloma55

Hello lovely Authenticators 
Got these Jimmy Choo Ballet flats in Patent leather from a private party, and would like to get them authenticated. Sorry  dont have any more information. But these pics.
Thank you!


----------



## Kelsidilla

Hello everyone! I found these awesome suede boots while thrifting yesterday, I was looking for the brand and the stamp on the inside says Tory Burch! Could these be real? It also says made in Brazil which I think is where the real ones are made.


----------



## yuci322

Hello authenticators, bought a pair of SW Midland boots in a local shoe boutique. Noticed some color dye-ish thing on the lid of the shoe box, not sure if it's normal. Please help me authenticate these. Thanks!


----------



## shuze

LaPaloma55 said:


> Hello lovely Authenticators
> Got these Jimmy Choo Ballet flats in Patent leather from a private party, and would like to get them authenticated. Sorry  dont have any more information. But these pics.
> Thank you!


Authentic IMO


----------



## shuze

Kelsidilla said:


> Hello everyone! I found these awesome suede boots while thrifting yesterday, I was looking for the brand and the stamp on the inside says Tory Burch! Could these be real? It also says made in Brazil which I think is where the real ones are made.


Authentic IMO


----------



## shuze

yuci322 said:


> Hello authenticators, bought a pair of SW Midland boots in a local shoe boutique. Noticed some color dye-ish thing on the lid of the shoe box, not sure if it's normal. Please help me authenticate these. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4169613
> View attachment 4169614
> View attachment 4169615
> View attachment 4169616
> View attachment 4169620
> View attachment 4169623
> View attachment 4169625
> View attachment 4169626
> View attachment 4169627
> View attachment 4169628


Authentic IMO


----------



## LaPaloma55

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


You are awesome!  Thank you!


----------



## yuci322

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


Great! Thank you!


----------



## cguy92

Hi, could you help me authenticate these please. Thanks for your help 
Item: Stuart Weitzman, Highchamp, black suede OTK boots, 
Seller: venusphil
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Stuart...ede-OvertheKnee-Boot-5b43cfe6534ef932b33b6cd5
Comments: I contacted the seller and she also sent me the 2 photos attached.


----------



## shuze

cguy92 said:


> Hi, could you help me authenticate these please. Thanks for your help
> Item: Stuart Weitzman, Highchamp, black suede OTK boots,
> Seller: venusphil
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Stuart...ede-OvertheKnee-Boot-5b43cfe6534ef932b33b6cd5
> Comments: I contacted the seller and she also sent me the 2 photos attached.


The listing is useless for authentication IMO but the two pictures of the interior stamping and the soling are correct for SW so assuming that those two pictures go with the boots you received I would consider them authentic.


----------



## cguy92

shuze said:


> The listing is useless for authentication IMO but the two pictures of the interior stamping and the soling are correct for SW so assuming that those two pictures go with the boots you received I would consider them authentic.


Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## ilysukixD

shuze said:


> The listing is useless for authentication IMO but the two pictures of the interior stamping and the soling are correct for SW so assuming that those two pictures go with the boots you received I would consider them authentic.


I have the same exact shoe that I purchase from Neiman Marcus when it went on sale and I can share the serial numbers later on tonight!


----------



## ilysukixD

Item: Gucci Jordaan Loafer
Seller: StyleenCore consignment store
Comments: This shoes looks like the men style.


----------



## ilysukixD

ilysukixD said:


> Item: Gucci Jordaan Loafer
> Seller: StyleenCore consignment store
> Comments: This shoes looks like the men style.


Continue from pervious post


----------



## audreylita

ilysukixD said:


> Continue from pervious post


Authentic.


----------



## ilysukixD

audreylita said:


> Authentic.


Thank you, I would like to know if these are the men version of the jordaan because they are slightly difference from the regular jordaan loafers that I have seen? Sorry if I am off topic. But thank you again!


----------



## audreylita

ilysukixD said:


> Thank you, I would like to know if these are the men version of the jordaan because they are slightly difference from the regular jordaan loafers that I have seen? Sorry if I am off topic. But thank you again!


Sorry but I'm unfamiliar with all the style names and men vs. women.  Maybe Shuze can chime in with her expertise.


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> Sorry but I'm unfamiliar with all the style names and men vs. women.  Maybe Shuze can chime in with her expertise.



Waving @audreylita 

They’re definitely not Jordaans and I would just call them a horsebit loafer. They are women’s IMO but the style is unisex. Gucci does not name all of their shoes.

To the best of my knowledge contemporary Gucci uses Euro sizing (37) on their women’s shoes and U.K. sizing (7)
On their men’s. For the most part a US equivalent would be to drop the 3 on women’s (37 equals US 7) and add 1/2 to 1 size on the men’s (7 would equal US 7.5/8). The above is my opinion.


----------



## ilysukixD

Wow thank you for your informations! I’m not familiar with Gucci loafer and most of the loafers I seen are either jordaan or the Brixton which I already own. Thank you guys! I knew I hit the jackpot when I found these loafers for that price, but want to double confirm the authencity of the shoes! Thank you once again!! ❤️❤️ I think the style of these loafers are called Betis glamour!


shuze said:


> Waving @audreylita
> 
> They’re definitely not Jordaans and I would just call them a horsebit loafer. They are women’s IMO but the style is unisex. Gucci does not name all of their shoes.
> 
> To the best of my knowledge contemporary Gucci uses Euro sizing (37) on their women’s shoes and U.K. sizing (7)
> On their men’s. For the most part a US equivalent would be to drop the 3 on women’s (37 equals US 7) and add 1/2 to 1 size on the men’s (7 would equal US 7.5/8). The above is my opinion.


----------



## shopgirl3042

Hello,
Can you please help me authenticate these shoes?
I got these Salvatore Ferragamo Vara Bow Pumps but cannot figure out the authenticity...they are very very well made which leads me to believe they are legit.
	

		
			
		

		
	









●Suede with ribbon and gold bow.
●Peep-toe.
●2 3/4" heel.
●Leather sole.
Resoled by cobbler for better grip.
Here is the same shoe in Patent Leather...
https://www.neimanmarcus.com/en-ca/p/salvatore-ferragamo-ribes-vara-peep-toe-pump-prod138690006


----------



## shopgirl3042

Thank you! I really appreciate it!


----------



## shuze

shopgirl3042 said:


> Hello,
> Can you please help me authenticate these shoes?
> I got these Salvatore Ferragamo Vara Bow Pumps but cannot figure out the authenticity...they are very very well made which leads me to believe they are legit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174626
> View attachment 4174627
> View attachment 4174628
> View attachment 4174629
> View attachment 4174630
> View attachment 4174631
> View attachment 4174633
> 
> ●Suede with ribbon and gold bow.
> ●Peep-toe.
> ●2 3/4" heel.
> ●Leather sole.
> Resoled by cobbler for better grip.
> Here is the same shoe in Patent Leather...
> https://www.neimanmarcus.com/en-ca/p/salvatore-ferragamo-ribes-vara-peep-toe-pump-prod138690006


Authentic IMO


----------



## shopgirl3042

Thank you SO much ☺ they are simply too cute with the bow! The gold detailing & "vamp" peep toe make me melt.


----------



## kittypatty

Good day! Can anyone help me authenicate this Tory Burch Lowell Ballet Flats? saw this at carousell app. Selling price at $150, seller claims that the shoes were bought at duty free in Singapore.

Thank you!


----------



## laredouter

Item: Black vintage yves saint laurent size 6.5 loafer mule flat shoes
Listing number: 183395238850
Seller: frillsandpills
Link: http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/Laredouter/slideshow/Saint Laurent shoes
Comments: xxxx
I am currently looking at these shoes and I am just wondering if they are authentic.


----------



## shuze

kittypatty said:


> Good day! Can anyone help me authenicate this Tory Burch Lowell Ballet Flats? saw this at carousell app. Selling price at $150, seller claims that the shoes were bought at duty free in Singapore.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4175999
> View attachment 4175993
> View attachment 4175994
> View attachment 4175995
> View attachment 4175997


I don’t see anything wrong but need more pictures and a clear picture of the stamping. Please see first page for needed pics.


----------



## shuze

laredouter said:


> Item: Black vintage yves saint laurent size 6.5 loafer mule flat shoes
> Listing number: 183395238850
> Seller: frillsandpills
> Link: http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/Laredouter/slideshow/Saint Laurent shoes
> Comments: xxxx
> I am currently looking at these shoes and I am just wondering if they are authentic.


Authentic and vintage.


----------



## keroCCS

Can I please get help with authenticating these flats? Thank you!


----------



## audreylita

keroCCS said:


> Can I please get help with authenticating these flats? Thank you!
> View attachment 4176775
> View attachment 4176776
> View attachment 4176778
> View attachment 4176779
> View attachment 4176780
> View attachment 4176781
> View attachment 4176782
> View attachment 4176783


Authentic.


----------



## kittypatty

Thank you! Hopefully the seller is willing to provide me additional photos 



shuze said:


> I don’t see anything wrong but need more pictures and a clear picture of the stamping. Please see first page for needed pics.[/QUO
> 
> 
> shuze said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t see anything wrong but need more pictures and a clear picture of the stamping. Please see first page for needed pics.
Click to expand...


----------



## toomanybagss

Does anyone have/know much about Stuart Weitzman Nearlynudes? I'm looking into buying a pair and they seem legit but no box or dustbag, and the code and size is on the underside of the toe strap, not the ankle strap. Is that normal? I think I've seen them on the ankle strap only in the past, but can't be certain that SW doesn't switch it up sometimes.


----------



## shuze

toomanybagss said:


> Does anyone have/know much about Stuart Weitzman Nearlynudes? I'm looking into buying a pair and they seem legit but no box or dustbag, and the code and size is on the underside of the toe strap, not the ankle strap. Is that normal? I think I've seen them on the ankle strap only in the past, but can't be certain that SW doesn't switch it up sometimes.


Sorry-no idea. We authenticate by pictures of the shoe using fonts and construction. Can you request and post the pictures outlined on the first page of this thread?


----------



## kittypatty

Good day! Please help me authenticate this TB Melinda Ballet Flats in Navy.
Seller is from ebay: https://www.ebay.ph/usr/jasminefifi13?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
Selling price: USD149 excluding international shipping cost

Seller wont accept returns.

Thank you so much!


----------



## shuze

kittypatty said:


> Good day! Please help me authenticate this TB Melinda Ballet Flats in Navy.
> Seller is from ebay: https://www.ebay.ph/usr/jasminefifi13?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> Selling price: USD149 excluding international shipping cost
> 
> Seller wont accept returns.
> 
> Thank you so much!
> View attachment 4178583
> View attachment 4178580
> View attachment 4178581
> View attachment 4178582


Authentic IMO


----------



## pompom1802

2[/ATTACH] 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hi! I’m trying to authenticate these Tory Burch.  They are stamped on the inside by the pinkie Made in Brazil, leather upper, leather lining, man made sole, and there’s a number and then 9M


----------



## kittypatty

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO



Thank you for the prompt reply! i just want to confirm if its authentic before i buy it since sellet dont accept returns


----------



## shuze

pompom1802 said:


> 2[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4178993
> View attachment 4178994
> View attachment 4178996
> View attachment 4178997
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! I’m trying to authenticate these Tory Burch.  They are stamped on the inside by the pinkie Made in Brazil, leather upper, leather lining, man made sole, and there’s a number and then 9M


Need to see stamping but they look fine.


----------



## Mist1971

Hello everyone, I bought this pair and would like to make sure of the authenticity.
Could you help, thanks.

Item Name: Jimmy Choo, Never Worn, Magnificent ballet pump Snake Skin - Flat - Size 37
Listing number: 323389091670
Seller ID: miafp
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Jimmy-Ch...3389091670?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid= p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## shuze

Mist1971 said:


> Hello everyone, I bought this pair and would like to make sure of the authenticity.
> Could you help, thanks.
> 
> Item Name: Jimmy Choo, Never Worn, Magnificent ballet pump Snake Skin - Flat - Size 37
> Listing number: 323389091670
> Seller ID: miafp
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Jimmy-Choo-Never-Worn-Gorgeous-Snake-Skin-Ballet-Pump-Flat-Size-37/323389091670?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid= p2057872.m2749.l2649


Authentic IMO


----------



## Mist1971

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


Thank you, your help is very valuable.


----------



## Monogramboy

Hi Authenticators! Found these sneakers I've wanted for years now at a great price, just want to make sure they aren't too good to be true! The only thing that seemed off to me was that the "Louis" is visible on the left shoe whereas others I've seen have it on the right shoe. 
Item Name: LOUIS VUITTON MONOGRAM GRAFFITI STEPHEN SPROUSE NEON GREEN SNEAKERS LV Size 10
Item Number: 223127318647
Seller ID: songvanle
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/LOUIS-VUITTON-MONOGRAM-GRAFFITI-STEPHEN-SPROUSE-NEON-GREEN-SNEAKERS-LV-Size-10/223127318647?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## shuze

Monogramboy said:


> Hi Authenticators! Found these sneakers I've wanted for years now at a great price, just want to make sure they aren't too good to be true! The only thing that seemed off to me was that the "Louis" is visible on the left shoe whereas others I've seen have it on the right shoe.
> Item Name: LOUIS VUITTON MONOGRAM GRAFFITI STEPHEN SPROUSE NEON GREEN SNEAKERS LV Size 10
> Item Number: 223127318647
> Seller ID: songvanle
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/LOUIS-VUITTON-MONOGRAM-GRAFFITI-STEPHEN-SPROUSE-NEON-GREEN-SNEAKERS-LV-Size-10/223127318647?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


Counterfeit, Sorry!


----------



## Monogramboy

shuze said:


> Counterfeit, Sorry!


When it looks too good to be true, it probably is! Thanks for your help!


----------



## shuze

Monogramboy said:


> When it looks too good to be true, it probably is! Thanks for your help!


Not always, but in this case yes so glad you didn’t buy them and I see that they’re listed as 100% authentic.
They have some obvious mistakes beside what you caught. I really wanted them when they came out so although I generally avoid sneaker opinions, I’ve had those on at Vuitton in both the women’s and men’s. 

Chatter is discouraged here, but I wanted to follow through on your comment because many of us have gotten some incredible steals on ebay so I didn’t want to discourage you for the future.


----------



## kacaruso

Hello dear authenticators 
Could you please kindly take a look at these. Not sure what pictures are required for shoes (boots) but hopefully it's enough to spot if there are any red flags.
Thank you so much for your time

Link: https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Louis-Vuit...Boots-UK5-EU38-/323417101823?oid=292703909411

Item #:292703909411

Seller ID: nikkibradford2016

Comments: I have added some more pictures of the boots taken by me.

Thank you


----------



## shuze

kacaruso said:


> Hello dear authenticators
> Could you please kindly take a look at these. Not sure what pictures are required for shoes (boots) but hopefully it's enough to spot if there are any red flags.
> Thank you so much for your time
> 
> Link: https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Louis-Vuit...Boots-UK5-EU38-/323417101823?oid=292703909411
> 
> Item #:292703909411
> 
> Seller ID: nikkibradford2016
> 
> Comments: I have added some more pictures of the boots taken by me.
> 
> Thank you
> View attachment 4181489
> 
> 
> View attachment 4181490
> 
> View attachment 4181491
> 
> View attachment 4181492
> 
> View attachment 4181494
> 
> View attachment 4181495


I see no red flags. They look good to me.


----------



## kacaruso

shuze said:


> I see no red flags. They look good to me.



Thank you so very much for such speedy reply, I really appreciate it [emoji173]️ 
Have a lovely evening xxx


----------



## shuze

kacaruso said:


> Thank you so very much for such speedy reply, I really appreciate it [emoji173]️
> Have a lovely evening xxx


You too!


----------



## pursesarearealaddiction

HI authenticators! I bought these shoes (not sure if ended auction links still work? https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/232896868321).. and didn't even consider they'd be fakes but they came in a different Manolo box than the style name Have uploaded the auction photos but can upload more. They feel well made but they don't have the "hand made" part on them. Just "made in Italy" .. thoughts?


----------



## audreylita

pursesarearealaddiction said:


> HI authenticators! I bought these shoes (not sure if ended auction links still work? https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/232896868321).. and didn't even consider they'd be fakes but they came in a different Manolo box than the style name Have uploaded the auction photos but can upload more. They feel well made but they don't have the "hand made" part on them. Just "made in Italy" .. thoughts?



I'd really need to see the details of the shoe as laid out in the first post of this thread to give real authentication.  

But to answer your specific question, Manolo's older shoes did not say hand made.  Yours are of a more vintage nature.   Some of my much older Manolo's don't even have Made In Italy on the soul.  And the odds of your getting a shoe with the specific name of that shoe on the box are pretty slim considering how old they are.  I sell my Manolo's often and I never ship them in the original box.  I just don't have the room to keep a lot of boxes in my house.


----------



## kittypatty

shuze said:


> I don’t see anything wrong but need more pictures and a clear picture of the stamping. Please see first page for needed pics.



sorry the additional photos took longer


----------



## shuze

kittypatty said:


> sorry the additional photos took longer
> 
> View attachment 4182885
> 
> 
> View attachment 4182884


Fine IMO


----------



## kittypatty

shuze said:


> Fine IMO



thank you so much!


----------



## pursesarearealaddiction

audreylita said:


> I'd really need to see the details of the shoe as laid out in the first post of this thread to give real authentication.
> 
> But to answer your specific question, Manolo's older shoes did not say hand made.  Yours are of a more vintage nature.   Some of my much older Manolo's don't even have Made In Italy on the soul.  And the odds of your getting a shoe with the specific name of that shoe on the box are pretty slim considering how old they are.  I sell my Manolo's often and I never ship them in the original box.  I just don't have the room to keep a lot of boxes in my house.



Thanks so much for that information! I'll add those photos as per the first page asap


----------



## LaPaloma55

Hello lovely authenticators. A family member gave me these Coach to clean and sell for her.  Before I do, I want to make sure they are authentic. Thank you so much for your time and expertise!
Item name: Magnolia
ID# F2080/J10


----------



## shuze

LaPaloma55 said:


> Hello lovely authenticators. A family member gave me these Coach to clean and sell for her.  Before I do, I want to make sure they are authentic. Thank you so much for your time and expertise!
> Item name: Magnolia
> ID# F2080/J10


They’re fine IMO. Beenburned is the Coach expert so you can wait for her to confirm as China is not my area of expertise but they look spot on to me.


----------



## LaPaloma55

shuze said:


> They’re fine IMO. Beenburned is the Coach expert so you can wait for her to confirm as China is not my area of expertise but they look spot on to me.


Thank you!!!


----------



## rLruthy

Hello i bought this bag in a thrift shop and  was wondering if it is authentic or no..
Please help. Thank you.


----------



## shuze

rLruthy said:


> Hello i bought this bag in a thrift shop and  was wondering if it is authentic or no..
> Please help. Thank you.


Hi and welcome. This is a SHOE authentication thread. Tory Burch has a bag authentication thread. Please post your bag question there:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-tory-burch.617232/page-359


----------



## Monogramboy

Found another pair of my dream shoes, would love your opinion again! Thank you!
Seller: cunny2009
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/LOUIS-VUIT...m=223129001164&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507


----------



## shuze

Monogramboy said:


> Found another pair of my dream shoes, would love your opinion again! Thank you!
> Seller: cunny2009
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/LOUIS-VUITTON-X-Stephen-Sprouse-High-Tops-Size-44-11US-Lime-Green-Shoes-LV/223129001164?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160727114228&meid=1d3c2866629c42c5920d8f1159659d76&pid=100290&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=223129001164&itm=223129001164&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507


Sorry counterfeit IMO


----------



## Monogramboy

shuze said:


> Sorry counterfeit IMO


Thank you!


----------



## XCCX

Hello lovely members!

Could you please help me authenticate these Manolos?

Thank you 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-auth-N...Black-Satin-Heels-39-995-/262916487720?_ul=SA


----------



## audreylita

XCCX said:


> Hello lovely members!
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate these Manolos?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-auth-N...Black-Satin-Heels-39-995-/262916487720?_ul=SA


Authentic IMO.


----------



## jcktfashionfinds

toomanybagss said:


> Does anyone have/know much about Stuart Weitzman Nearlynudes? I'm looking into buying a pair and they seem legit but no box or dustbag, and the code and size is on the underside of the toe strap, not the ankle strap. Is that normal? I think I've seen them on the ankle strap only in the past, but can't be certain that SW doesn't switch it up sometimes.


Hi! I'm not sure if this is helpful or you're still interested but I have a pair of the nearlynude and the code and size are on the ankle strap.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hi @shuze and @audreylita 

It's very infrequently that I find authentic luxury designer shoes at the thrifts I frequent but I was excited to find some Ferragamos. I might even consider keeping them if I can wear with tissue stuffed into the toes! 

They're beautiful and seem to be well-made so I'm guessing they're the real deal but would appreciate your trusted opinion(s). 

Thanks in advance. (If more pictures are needed, I can provide.) 

Which do you prefer - thumbnails or full-size images?


----------



## BeenBurned

LaPaloma55 said:


> Hello lovely authenticators. A family member gave me these Coach to clean and sell for her.  Before I do, I want to make sure they are authentic. Thank you so much for your time and expertise!
> Item name: Magnolia
> ID# F2080/J10





shuze said:


> They’re fine IMO. Beenburned is the Coach expert so you can wait for her to confirm as China is not my area of expertise but they look spot on to me.


Sorry I missed this. For some reason, I'm not getting notifications on the shoes thread. 

I agree with @shuze that the Coach shoes are fine.


----------



## LaPaloma55

BeenBurned said:


> Sorry I missed this. For some reason, I'm not getting notifications on the shoes thread.
> 
> I agree with @shuze that the Coach shoes are fine.


Thank you, BeenBurned,  much appreciated!


----------



## shuze

BeenBurned said:


> Hi @shuze and @audreylita
> 
> It's very infrequently that I find authentic luxury designer shoes at the thrifts I frequent but I was excited to find some Ferragamos. I might even consider keeping them if I can wear with tissue stuffed into the toes!
> 
> They're beautiful and seem to be well-made so I'm guessing they're the real deal but would appreciate your trusted opinion(s).
> 
> Thanks in advance. (If more pictures are needed, I can provide.)
> 
> Which do you prefer - thumbnails or full-size images?
> View attachment 4195542
> View attachment 4195543
> View attachment 4195544
> View attachment 4195545
> View attachment 4195546
> View attachment 4195547
> View attachment 4195548
> View attachment 4195549
> View attachment 4195550


Authentic and try a gel insole over stuffing the toes lol.


----------



## BeenBurned

shuze said:


> Authentic and try a gel insole over stuffing the toes lol.


Yay!! Thanks!

That's a good idea. Paper towels weren't too comfy!


----------



## shuze

BeenBurned said:


> Yay!! Thanks!
> 
> That's a good idea. Paper towels weren't too comfy!



LOL


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> Hi @shuze and @audreylita
> 
> It's very infrequently that I find authentic luxury designer shoes at the thrifts I frequent but I was excited to find some Ferragamos. I might even consider keeping them if I can wear with tissue stuffed into the toes!
> 
> They're beautiful and seem to be well-made so I'm guessing they're the real deal but would appreciate your trusted opinion(s).
> 
> Thanks in advance. (If more pictures are needed, I can provide.)
> 
> Which do you prefer - thumbnails or full-size images?
> View attachment 4195542
> View attachment 4195543
> View attachment 4195544
> View attachment 4195545
> View attachment 4195546
> View attachment 4195547
> View attachment 4195548
> View attachment 4195549
> View attachment 4195550





shuze said:


> Authentic and try a gel insole over stuffing the toes lol.


Hi @shuze

I have another question about the shoes that I wonder if you can answer.

At the time that I posted my pictures, I didn't notice that each shoe has a slightly different style(?) serial(?) number. Both shoes are the identical style (i.e, they aren't a mismatch of color, style, size or width) so I did a search of the forum and found this post that also shows each shoe of a pair with a different number.

Do you know why they do this?

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-ferragamo.453399/page-52#post-23214931


----------



## shuze

BeenBurned said:


> Hi @shuze
> 
> I have another question about the shoes that I wonder if you can answer.
> 
> At the time that I posted my pictures, I didn't notice that each shoe has a slightly different style(?) serial(?) number. Both shoes are the identical style (i.e, they aren't a mismatch of color, style, size or width) so I did a search of the forum and found this post that also shows each shoe of a pair with a different number.
> 
> Do you know why they do this?
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-ferragamo.453399/page-52#post-23214931


Absolutely no idea and it doesn’t matter. If I had to guess (total guess) right and left shoes are made separately and are coded when made.


----------



## BeenBurned

shuze said:


> Absolutely no idea and it doesn’t matter. If I had to guess (total guess) right and left shoes are made separately and are coded when made.


That's as good an explanation as any! Thanks! I was just curious!


----------



## MelBee1985

Hi! I'm new here. 

I just bought my first 2 pairs of designer shoes on TheRealReal. While the Jimmy Choo look genuine (even came with box and dust bag), I am concerned about the Manolo Blahnik I bought. They look real to me, but I don,t have much experience in the matter. After inspecting them and looking online, I noticed only 1 flaw (it doesn't say 'Hand made in Italy' or even 'Made in Italy'), but it might be a major one showing they are knock offs? 

Here's the link with pictures from TRR website. Could you help me with this? Thank you 

https://www.therealreal.com/phoenix...nolo-blahnik-printed-canvas-pumps-AEBF5lPxscc


----------



## audreylita

MelBee1985 said:


> Hi! I'm new here.
> 
> I just bought my first 2 pairs of designer shoes on TheRealReal. While the Jimmy Choo look genuine (even came with box and dust bag), I am concerned about the Manolo Blahnik I bought. They look real to me, but I don,t have much experience in the matter. After inspecting them and looking online, I noticed only 1 flaw (it doesn't say 'Hand made in Italy' or even 'Made in Italy'), but it might be a major one showing they are knock offs?
> 
> Here's the link with pictures from TRR website. Could you help me with this? Thank you
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/phoenix...nolo-blahnik-printed-canvas-pumps-AEBF5lPxscc


Given the pictures shown they appear to authentic.  As previously discussed on this thread, some of the older models do not say either, I have soles of his shoes with a variety of different stampings.


----------



## rone

Hello everyone,
Could you please help me authenticate this Isabel Marant boots.
Many thanks in advance


----------



## shuze

rone said:


> Hello everyone,
> Could you please help me authenticate this Isabel Marant boots.
> Many thanks in advance


 These have to be one of the odder items I’ve seen. We are discouraged from commenting on our authenticity calls, but I feel the need to justify why IMO they are counterfeit. Marant manufactures footwear in Portugal and Italy BUT they have made items in China-sneakers for sure. They’ve also collaborated with large volume retailers like H & M and I don’t know where those items are made but they should be marked as a collaboration. Meanwhile the boot has a made in China interior stamp stating that the upper is leather and all other materials are synthetic which would include the sole yet the sole is stamped leather and made in Portugal so IMO they are counterfeit. Where did you get them?


----------



## Arbonnemom

Hi, could you help me authenticate this Tory Burch Ashlyn Riding Boots?
Thank you very much!!


----------



## shuze

Arbonnemom said:


> Hi, could you help me authenticate this Tory Burch Ashlyn Riding Boots?
> Thank you very much!!
> Neither Audreylita nor I usually comment on Chinese product.Hopefully BeenBurned will also check in but I don’t see anything questionable. IMO they’re fine.


----------



## rone

shuze said:


> These have to be one of the odder items I’ve seen. We are discouraged from commenting on our authenticity calls, but I feel the need to justify why IMO they are counterfeit. Marant manufactures footwear in Portugal and Italy BUT they have made items in China-sneakers for sure. They’ve also collaborated with large volume retailers like H & M and I don’t know where those items are made but they should be marked as a collaboration. Meanwhile the boot has a made in China interior stamp stating that the upper is leather and all other materials are synthetic which would include the sole yet the sole is stamped leather and made in Portugal so IMO they are counterfeit. Where did you get them?



Hello,
Thank you so much for reply.
I've got these on ebay, and from the few photos provided in the listing they looked pretty good to me.
I also do not want to write here what seemed wrong with them after I have received them, I have searched all through the web to find topics on how to spot fake IM boots (such as Crisi or Jenny model) and I haven't found anything... There are a lot of fake Beckett and  Bobby sneakers...But what about boots like these...?


----------



## shuze

rone said:


> Hello,
> Thank you so much for reply.
> I've got these on ebay, and from the few photos provided in the listing they looked pretty good to me.
> I also do not want to write here what seemed wrong with them after I have received them, I have searched all through the web to find topics on how to spot fake IM boots (such as Crisi or Jenny model) and I haven't found anything... There are a lot of fake Beckett and  Bobby sneakers...But what about boots like these...?


 IM boots are made in Italy or Portugal and again, IMO yours  are counterfeit. You can use a professional service to verify if the seller gives you a hard time on a return.


----------



## shuze

shuze said:


> IM boots are made in Italy or Portugal and again, IMO yours  are counterfeit. You can use a professional service to verify if the seller gives you a hard time on a return.



I found the listing and the pictures show virtually no detail IMO. Sorry, but your photos clearly show all the issues.


----------



## Hellokitty168

Hi,

Any thoughts on this listing? I purchased before posting here but I was hoping to get your opinion for peace of mind. Thanks so much! 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-MANOLO...hoe-Sz-39-8-5/173542878878#vi__app-cvip-panel


----------



## audreylita

Hellokitty168 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any thoughts on this listing? I purchased before posting here but I was hoping to get your opinion for peace of mind. Thanks so much!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-MANOLO...hoe-Sz-39-8-5/173542878878#vi__app-cvip-panel


Authentic IMO.


----------



## rone

shuze said:


> I found the listing and the pictures show virtually no detail IMO. Sorry, but your photos clearly show all the issues.


Thank you so much for your help


----------



## Tinkles

Hi All, could someone please authenticate these Prada Shoes. I have bought them already and feel foolish for being so hasty. 

Item: authentic Prada haute couture pumps high heels shoes
Listing number: 282779349665
Seller: gabobeach
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/282779349665 
Comments: I think they may be from 2010-2011 collection but now I am unsure due to the upside down logo on the arch, and the black label Prada on the sole. 

Thank for your time and help


----------



## rone

Hello,
Could you please take a look at this listing of Isabel Marant boots:

Listing number: 123400956640
Seller: busrik2009
Link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/ISABEL-MARA...-41-Neu-/123400956640?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276

Many thanks in advance


----------



## shuze

Tinkles said:


> Hi All, could someone please authenticate these Prada Shoes. I have bought them already and feel foolish for being so hasty.
> I can’t see enough interior detail to authenticate but guy guess is that they’re fine. When you receive them please post focused crisp pictures of the interior including all stamping and the sole stamping.
> 
> Item: authentic Prada haute couture pumps high heels shoes
> Listing number: 282779349665
> Seller: gabobeach
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/282779349665
> Comments: I think they may be from 2010-2011 collection but now I am unsure due to the upside down logo on the arch, and the black label Prada on the sole.
> 
> Thank for your time and help


----------



## shuze

rone said:


> Hello,
> Could you please take a look at this listing of Isabel Marant boots:
> 
> Listing number: 123400956640
> Seller: busrik2009
> Link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/ISABEL-MARA...-41-Neu-/123400956640?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> I see nothing suspect but wish those who know Marant better than I do might comment.


----------



## rone

Thank you for response.
IMO they are fake, however I'm not professional authenticator, I just have a lot IM shoes and boots.


----------



## audreylita

rone said:


> Thank you for response.
> IMO they are fake, however I'm not professional authenticator, I just have a lot IM shoes and boots.


.


----------



## shuze

rone said:


> Thank you for response.
> IMO they are fake, however I'm not professional authenticator, I just have a lot IM shoes and boots.



And as stated I’m not expert on her and asked for others to comment as all I can see is that they’re leather lined and decently constructed but when you’re dealing with a designer who manufactures in multiple countries and uses multiple factories it becomes very difficult. Best to go to a professional service if no one experienced with the label posts.

That other counterfeit pair was easy to spot.


----------



## rone

shuze said:


> And as stated I’m not expert on her and asked for others to comment as all I can see is that they’re leather lined and decently constructed but when you’re dealing with a designer who manufactures in multiple countries and uses multiple factories it becomes very difficult. Best to go to a professional service if no one experienced with the label posts.
> 
> That other counterfeit pair was easy to spot.


I have asked seller if they are authentic, she has responded - 100 % original. However, the lining is much lighter than usually IM boots have, stitching is purely made, out sole looks cheap (with size sticker on it?), and insole also looks cheap and purely made, overall shape does not look like real Dicker boots are. 
Even though this seller has a very high feedback score I still think they are counterfeit..


----------



## Juana Abetria

Hi.can someone hwlp me uthenticate this alexander mcquenn oversized shoes.i found it in carousell site here in the philippines.thanks in advance.
God bless!


----------



## shuze

Neither of us do sneakers but have your shoemaker check the lining and innersole.  They must be all leather. If there’s synthetic material they’re fake. If they’re all leather then you need a professional sneaker authenticatior


----------



## Texaspurselove

Item;
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Ugg-Womens...7:sc:USPSPriorityFlatRateEnvelope!95008!US!-1 
Ugg Womens Classics Size 5 Button Boot Short Gray

item number: 223147620778

These are clearly counterfeit and should be reported, correct? I'm seeing fabric lining and what appears to be a fake tag


----------



## BeenBurned

Texaspurselove said:


> Item;
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Ugg-Womens...7:sc:USPSPriorityFlatRateEnvelope!95008!US!-1
> Ugg Womens Classics Size 5 Button Boot Short Gray
> 
> item number: 223147620778
> 
> These are clearly counterfeit and should be reported, correct? I'm seeing fabric lining and what appears to be a fake tag


They're fake.


----------



## Tinkles

Hi Shuze, sorry I can't see your response. Do you think these are counterfeit? 
Thank you for your help


----------



## shuze

Tinkles said:


> Hi Shuze, sorry I can't see your response. Do you think these are counterfeit?
> Thank you for your help


I didn’t say that. I said I needed better pictures.


----------



## Dany_37

Good morning!  Can you authenticate the below item please and thank you?
*Item:* Louis Vuitton Laureate Platform Desert Women Boot size 9/9.5 euro 40
*Link:* https://www.ebay.com/itm/Louis-Vuit...547022?hash=item52112e058e:g:bbQAAOSwAm9bq~e0
*Item Number:* 352475547022


----------



## Texaspurselove

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Ugg-Womens-Classics-Size-5-Button-Boot-Short-Gray/223147620778?hash=item33f4a279aa:g:OU0AAOSwcMZbnef7:sc:USPSPriorityFlatRateEnvelope!95008!US!-1


BeenBurned said:


> They're fake.



Thank you. Reported, and I recommend doing the same.

[URL='http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-53200-19255-0/1?ff3=4&pub=5574635916&toolid=10001&campid=5335828332&customid=&mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fitm%2FUgg-Womens-Classics-Size-5-Button-Boot-Short-Gray%2F223147620778%3Fhash%3Ditem33f4a279aa%3Ag%3AOU0AAOSwcMZbnef7%3Asc%3AUSPSPriorityFlatRateEnvelope%2195008%21US%21-1']https://www.ebay.com/itm/Ugg-Womens-Classics-Size-5-Button-Boot-Short-Gray/223147620778?hash=item33f4a279aa:g:OU0AAOSwcMZbnef7:sc:USPSPriorityFlatRateEnvelope!95008!US!-1[/URL]


----------



## shuze

Dany_37 said:


> Good morning!  Can you authenticate the below item please and thank you?
> *Item:* Louis Vuitton Laureate Platform Desert Women Boot size 9/9.5 euro 40
> *Link:* https://www.ebay.com/itm/Louis-Vuit...547022?hash=item52112e058e:g:bbQAAOSwAm9bq~e0
> *Item Number:* 352475547022


Counterfeit IMO


----------



## BeenBurned

Dany_37 said:


> Good morning!  Can you authenticate the below item please and thank you?
> *Item:* Louis Vuitton Laureate Platform Desert Women Boot size 9/9.5 euro 40
> *Link:* https://www.ebay.com/itm/Louis-Vuit...547022?hash=item52112e058e:g:bbQAAOSwAm9bq~e0
> *Item Number:* 352475547022





shuze said:


> Counterfeit IMO


Did you happen to see how many pairs the seller has? (See picture #5 showing several pairs of the boots as well some other huge LV red flags!)  And she already sold a pair of the same style.


----------



## shuze

BeenBurned said:


> Did you happen to see how many pairs the seller has? (See picture #5 showing several pairs of the boots as well some other huge LV red flags!)  And she already sold a pair of the same style.



LV’s Laureates are so my wish list and looking at those makes me cringe. A bunch of people are getting ripped for a lot of money IMO...


----------



## Texaspurselove

BeenBurned said:


> Did you happen to see how many pairs the seller has? (See picture #5 showing several pairs of the boots as well some other huge LV red flags!)  And she already sold a pair of the same style.


OMG. Reported


----------



## Dany_37

shuze said:


> Counterfeit IMO


Duly noted, thank you! I didn't see the other pairs but I felt a little suspicious in the low price so I just wanted to make sure. Again thank you so much...feel so bad for whomever has spent money with this seller and glad it has already been reported.


----------



## shuze

Dany_37 said:


> Duly noted, thank you! I didn't see the other pairs but I felt a little suspicious in the low price so I just wanted to make sure. Again thank you so much...feel so bad for whomever has spent money with this seller and glad it has already been reported.



All her LV’s are counterfeit. Just remember that price may ring bells but you have to go by the actual product. There are oddball instances
when authentic luxury items have been listed at crazy low prices but this is not one of them.


----------



## fullmoon07

I need help authenticate these. Thank you! These are thumbnails so please click on them to view them clearer.


----------



## shuze

fullmoon07 said:


> I need help authenticate these. Thank you! These are thumbnails so please click on them to view them clearer.


Sorry but no one here does sneakers. Please find a professional sneaker authenticator.


----------



## volkisch

Hi,
Can anybody helping me in authenticating the shoes below, thanks in advance
Item Name : Jimmy Choo Mendez Sue Mink
Link (if available): https://www.olx.pl/oferta/piekne-botki-jimmy-choo-nowe-37-5-CID87-IDvIdsT.html
Seller: Private
Comments:


----------



## keroCCS

I was wondering if I could get help with authenticating these. Thank you!


----------



## Dany_37

Hello! Can you authenticate the below item please and thank you? Seller claims they are real and that she has the receipt but the papers in the pictures look suspicious and I just want to be sure. Thanks again.
*Item:* Louis Vuitton World Tour Desert Boot Wanelo Sz 8.5
*Link:* https://www.ebay.com/itm/Louis-Vuit...Fhbthzb:sc:USPSPriority!38017!US!-1:rk:1:pf:0
*Item Number:* 173579202006


----------



## shuze

Dany_37 said:


> Hello! Can you authenticate the below item please and thank you? Seller claims they are real and that she has the receipt but the papers in the pictures look suspicious and I just want to be sure. Thanks again.
> *Item:* Louis Vuitton World Tour Desert Boot Wanelo Sz 8.5
> *Link:* https://www.ebay.com/itm/Louis-Vuit...Fhbthzb:sc:USPSPriority!38017!US!-1:rk:1:pf:0
> *Item Number:* 173579202006


Pictures are totally insufficient for authentication. We need clear infocus. pictures of the soling stamping, insole stamping, interior datecode and finishing of interior seams especially around the top.


----------



## shuze

keroCCS said:


> I was wondering if I could get help with authenticating these. Thank you!
> View attachment 4223771
> View attachment 4223772
> View attachment 4223773
> View attachment 4223774
> View attachment 4223775
> View attachment 4223776
> View attachment 4223777
> View attachment 4223778
> View attachment 4223779


Authentic IMO


----------



## shuze

volkisch said:


> Hi,
> Can anybody helping me in authenticating the shoes below, thanks in advance
> Item Name : Jimmy Choo Mendez Sue Mink
> Link (if available): https://www.olx.pl/oferta/piekne-botki-jimmy-choo-nowe-37-5-CID87-IDvIdsT.html
> Seller: Private
> Comments:


Pictures are insufficient. We must be able to see interior construction and grain of the materials.


----------



## keroCCS

I was wondering if someone could help with authenticating these CL Simple 85 pumps. Thank you!


----------



## shuze

keroCCS said:


> I was wondering if someone could help with authenticating these CL Simple 85 pumps. Thank you!
> View attachment 4225369
> View attachment 4225370
> View attachment 4225371
> View attachment 4225372
> View attachment 4225373
> View attachment 4225374
> View attachment 4225375
> View attachment 4225376
> View attachment 4225377


Please post on the CL thread.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-louboutins-please-read-page-1-post-2.791702/


----------



## neeria c

Hi everyone. Please authenticate this Gucci Grosgrain Web Sandal at a thrift store. Thank you in advance.


----------



## shuze

neeria c said:


> Hi everyone. Please authenticate this Gucci Grosgrain Web Sandal at a thrift store. Thank you in advance.
> 
> View attachment 4229553
> View attachment 4229555
> View attachment 4229556
> View attachment 4229556
> View attachment 4229557
> View attachment 4229558
> View attachment 4229559
> View attachment 4229553
> View attachment 4229554
> View attachment 4229553
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Sorry but I am no longer giving  authentication opinions without a link to a listing.


----------



## neeria c

it's ok thanks anyway


----------



## suisui00

Hello authenticators!
I purchased these princetowns from ebay (item #163309531430: unable to find a link to the original page) and I'm worried they're not authentic 
(i thought 100% in reviews would be a sure sign, but once i go in deeper there's a negative review by a buyer who received inauthentic shoes..not sure why this isn't reflected in the review percentage or first page)
They also came in a different box, and the sole itself has what looks like glue on the side and the logo on the sole looks too deeply inlaid? they look different from my fur ones in depth if that makes sense...all around shoddy craftsmanship is concerning...like the stitching on the inner part (by the serial #) and around the soles...there's a strange smell...
it would be great to get an expert opinion. i hope im being overly sensitive..
Thank you in advance for all your help! (apologies for my technical ineptitude...!)


----------



## BeenBurned

suisui00 said:


> Hello authenticators!
> I purchased these princetowns from ebay (item #163309531430: unable to find a link to the original page) and I'm worried they're not authentic
> (i thought 100% in reviews would be a sure sign, but once i go in deeper there's a negative review by a buyer who received inauthentic shoes..not sure why this isn't reflected in the review percentage or first page)
> They also came in a different box, and the sole itself has what looks like glue on the side and the logo on the sole looks too deeply inlaid? they look different from my fur ones in depth if that makes sense...all around shoddy craftsmanship is concerning...like the stitching on the inner part (by the serial #) and around the soles...there's a strange smell...
> it would be great to get an expert opinion. i hope im being overly sensitive..
> Thank you in advance for all your help! (apologies for my technical ineptitude...!)
> View attachment 4232767
> View attachment 4232768
> View attachment 4232769
> View attachment 4232772
> View attachment 4232773
> View attachment 4232774
> View attachment 4232775
> View attachment 4232776
> View attachment 4232778
> View attachment 4232780


I'll let @shuze and/or @audreylita comment on authenticity. 

My post concerns the link to the listing and the answer to your question about why the feedback percentage doesn't reflect a previous neg. 

Here's the listing: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Gucci-Prin...vip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m43663.l10137

The negative feedback for alleged fake Stuart Weitzman boots was left over a year ago and the feedback score only reflects those received within the last 12 months. Any received over a year ago won't show in the score but if you scroll through, you'll see them.


----------



## suisui00

BeenBurned said:


> I'll let @shuze and/or @audreylita comment on authenticity.
> 
> My post concerns the link to the listing and the answer to your question about why the feedback percentage doesn't reflect a previous neg.
> 
> Here's the listing: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Gucci-Prin...vip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m43663.l10137
> 
> The negative feedback for alleged fake Stuart Weitzman boots was left over a year ago and the feedback score only reflects those received within the last 12 months. Any received over a year ago won't show in the score but if you scroll through, you'll see them.



ah thank you for replying! i have been selling personal designer items on ebay for years but never really ventured into buying as much...im sure that there are more honest sellers than not and i've had my fair share of difficult buyers. Half of the worry is certainly my own fault not for looking more carefully and mindfully at the listing and review pages . i will definitely keep that in mind the next time i'm itching to pull the trigger. thank you again for your insight!


----------



## audreylita

suisui00 said:


> Hello authenticators!
> I purchased these princetowns from ebay (item #163309531430: unable to find a link to the original page) and I'm worried they're not authentic
> (i thought 100% in reviews would be a sure sign, but once i go in deeper there's a negative review by a buyer who received inauthentic shoes..not sure why this isn't reflected in the review percentage or first page)
> They also came in a different box, and the sole itself has what looks like glue on the side and the logo on the sole looks too deeply inlaid? they look different from my fur ones in depth if that makes sense...all around shoddy craftsmanship is concerning...like the stitching on the inner part (by the serial #) and around the soles...there's a strange smell...
> it would be great to get an expert opinion. i hope im being overly sensitive..
> Thank you in advance for all your help! (apologies for my technical ineptitude...!)
> View attachment 4232767
> View attachment 4232768
> View attachment 4232769
> View attachment 4232772
> View attachment 4232773
> View attachment 4232774
> View attachment 4232775
> View attachment 4232776
> View attachment 4232778
> View attachment 4232780


Since there have been 'super fakes' of this particular shoe, I'd like to see just a couple of more pictures if you could please.  One is a good side profile of the front of the shoe so I can see the upper leather piece and how it sits and is attached to the lower front toe area, and an aerial view of the small piece of leather that is sewn to hold & affix the end of the horse bit buckle.  The horse bit is made of four components, two bars attached to two rings.  Please look to see if the two small interior rings are each completely fused (independent of each other).  Also if you could run your finger down the edge of the sole and see either how smooth or how rough they may be.  Thanks for your help, this will assist me greatly.


----------



## audreylita

suisui00 said:


> Hello authenticators!
> I purchased these princetowns from ebay (item #163309531430: unable to find a link to the original page) and I'm worried they're not authentic
> (i thought 100% in reviews would be a sure sign, but once i go in deeper there's a negative review by a buyer who received inauthentic shoes..not sure why this isn't reflected in the review percentage or first page)
> They also came in a different box, and the sole itself has what looks like glue on the side and the logo on the sole looks too deeply inlaid? they look different from my fur ones in depth if that makes sense...all around shoddy craftsmanship is concerning...like the stitching on the inner part (by the serial #) and around the soles...there's a strange smell...
> it would be great to get an expert opinion. i hope im being overly sensitive..
> Thank you in advance for all your help! (apologies for my technical ineptitude...!)
> View attachment 4232767
> View attachment 4232768
> View attachment 4232769
> View attachment 4232772
> View attachment 4232773
> View attachment 4232774
> View attachment 4232775
> View attachment 4232776
> View attachment 4232778
> View attachment 4232780


BTW I did search by the item number you listed but says that number does not exist.  Please look to see if you've copied it correctly (or provide us with the seller name).  In the future we ask for authentication questions before purchasing an item.  Additionally if there is a problem it's more of a hassle for you to return an item.


----------



## suisui00

omg no, thank you @audreylita for spending your time and energy on this.
The side of the sole feels rough. Attached are more photos. I hope they are what you need:


----------



## audreylita

Thank you, if you could on the first photo, I'd like to see a higher profile, what I'm trying to see is how the top leather piece is stitched onto the bottom and it's specific profile.  I hope that's clear.  Your photo doesn't really show the detail of the upper leather piece and as it attaches to the shoe as a side profile.  Otherwise I'm good with what you've shown me.  Pictures are great.


----------



## audreylita

suisui00 said:


> omg no, thank you @audreylita for spending your time and energy on this.
> The side of the sole feels rough. Attached are more photos. I hope they are what you need:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4233888
> View attachment 4233889
> View attachment 4233890
> View attachment 4233891
> View attachment 4233893
> View attachment 4233887
> View attachment 4233894
> View attachment 4233895


Also if you could please provide us with the link to the listing on e-bay.


----------



## audreylita

..


----------



## audreylita

suisui00 said:


> omg no, thank you @audreylita for spending your time and energy on this.
> The side of the sole feels rough. Attached are more photos. I hope they are what you need:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4233888
> View attachment 4233889
> View attachment 4233890
> View attachment 4233891
> View attachment 4233893
> View attachment 4233887
> View attachment 4233894
> View attachment 4233895


I will make a preliminary clean call on these shoes although a few things are different than my Princetowns and the additional photos and links would have been helpful.


----------



## heychar

Item: black and white Valentino rock studs shoes  
Listing Number: 202479480910
Seller: oonspoon
Link:https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F202479480910
Comments: Hi there all, please could you authenticate these shoes. I hope all is well with the pics. Thank you


----------



## shuze

heychar said:


> Item: black and white Valentino rock studs shoes
> Listing Number: 202479480910
> Seller: oonspoon
> Link:https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F202479480910
> Comments: Hi there all, please could you authenticate these shoes. I hope all is well with the pics. Thank you



I see that you found the Valentino thread. Only Valentino and Louboutin have their own threads. All other footwear posts here.


----------



## Shsiswanto

Item: Authentic Manolo Blahnik Hangisi Crystal-Buckle Satin Flat 37 
Listing Number: 253953395297 
Seller: xinnal_9 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Manolo-Blahnik-Hangisi-Crystal-Buckle-Satin-Flat-37/253953395297 
Comments: Hello! I've never owned a Hangisi before and I'm not sure if these are authentic! Any help would be appreciated!! Thank you 
 *Pic of the sole sent by the seller


----------



## audreylita

Shsiswanto said:


> Item: Authentic Manolo Blahnik Hangisi Crystal-Buckle Satin Flat 37
> Listing Number: 253953395297
> Seller: xinnal_9
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Manolo-Blahnik-Hangisi-Crystal-Buckle-Satin-Flat-37/253953395297
> Comments: Hello! I've never owned a Hangisi before and I'm not sure if these are authentic! Any help would be appreciated!! Thank you
> *Pic of the sole sent by the seller


Additional detail photos would have been helpful, but based on the pictures provided they are not authentic IMO.


----------



## Shsiswanto

audreylita said:


> Additional detail photos would have been helpful, but based on the pictures provided they are not authentic IMO.


Thank you!!!!


----------



## Shsiswanto

Item: AUTHENTIC COCO CHANEL MARK ESPADRILLE SLIP-ON G29762 Black EUC Size EU 38 US 7.5
Listing Number: 302931819052
Seller: vince11881
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...9762-Black-EUC-Size-EU-38-US-7-5/302931819052
Comments: Hello!! the bidding ends tomorrow and I would like to buy them but I'm not sure if they are authentic or not! they look legit to me but I'm no professional when it comes to these things lol. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## heychar

shuze said:


> I see that you found the Valentino thread. Only Valentino and Louboutin have their own threads. All other footwear posts here.


Yes they were Valentino’s that’s why I posted them there, did I mis understand something as I haven’t been on TPF for some time?


----------



## shuze

heychar said:


> Yes they were Valentino’s that’s why I posted them there, did I mis understand something as I haven’t been on TPF for some time?


No. I was responding to the posting on this thread too. Welcome back.


----------



## Metall

Hi All,

I recently bought a pair of Frye Harness 12R boots, which I'm a little bit suspicious about. The leather feels sticky....and just a touch too smooth, without that "leather" feel that I get from my other Fryes. I wanted to see if any of the experts here could give me a better idea of whether these are authentic. The photos here are from the seller as it's been rainy here and I can't seem to get good lighting in my house. Please let me know if there are other photos that I should upload!

Thank you in advance!!

eta: 

Ebay Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Frye-Harne...KIZ2SRlVCk%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc


----------



## heychar

shuze said:


> No. I was responding to the posting on this thread too. Welcome back.


Ooooh I see thank you xx

I asked the seller for additional pics and she cancelled the sale and said “I’m not doing all that”


----------



## Tallulahintherain

Item: Manolo Blahnik Campari
Seller: nostimaki0820
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/302924363502

Thank you so much!


----------



## shuze

heychar said:


> Ooooh I see thank you xx
> 
> I asked the seller for additional pics and she cancelled the sale and said “I’m not doing all that”


You’ll find another pair from a seller who wants to sell to you. I can understand not wanting to do more work on an inexpensive item but not on these!


----------



## audreylita

Tallulahintherain said:


> Item: Manolo Blahnik Campari
> Seller: nostimaki0820
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/302924363502
> 
> Thank you so much!


Shoes appear to be authentic IMO.


----------



## Bindies

Manolo Blahnik - Can you please Authenticate my shoes, thank you in advance.
Name: Manolo Blahnik - Hangisi (peep toe style)
Seller - I own these shoes
Comments - Purchased some time ago from a reputable auction in London. They are too big for me so haven't been worn more than an handful of times.
I do believe they are authenticate but would be grateful if you could authenticate them for me please.

Thanks Amanda


----------



## audreylita

Bindies said:


> Manolo Blahnik - Can you please Authenticate my shoes, thank you in advance.
> Name: Manolo Blahnik - Hangisi (peep toe style)
> Seller - I own these shoes
> Comments - Purchased some time ago from a reputable auction in London. They are too big for me so haven't been worn more than an handful of times.
> I do believe they are authenticate but would be grateful if you could authenticate them for me please.
> 
> Thanks Amanda


These shoes are authentic.  And this is the sedaraby, it is not the hangisi.  All sedaraby's are d'orsay with open toes.


----------



## Bindies

audreylita said:


> These shoes are authentic.  And this is the sedaraby, it is not the hangisi.  All sedaraby's are d'orsay with open toes.


Thank you so much for a speedy reply - It's really appreciated - Amanda


----------



## Shsiswanto

Name: Saint Laurent Opyum sandals in patent leather with black heel
Seller: malivui-38 on Ebay
Link: seller took off the listing already
Comment:
I’ve been wanting these YSL Opyum heels for so long and finally managed to get a good deal on Ebay! Sadly I’m not entirely sure if they are authentic or not. The seller said he bought it from YSL website and he couldnt provide me with a proof of payment. These are the pics that he sent me. Any help would be appreciated.. Thank you!


----------



## shuze

Shsiswanto said:


> Name: Saint Laurent Opyum sandals in patent leather with black heel
> Seller: malivui-38 on Ebay
> Link: seller took off the listing already
> Comment:
> I’ve been wanting these YSL Opyum heels for so long and finally managed to get a good deal on Ebay! Sadly I’m not entirely sure if they are authentic or not. The seller said he bought it from YSL website and he couldnt provide me with a proof of payment. These are the pics that he sent me. Any help would be appreciated.. Thank you!



I don’t like the story particularly but I also don’t see anything wrong from what I can see but your pictures are not detailed enough. I really need to see the interior finishing as shown under the front strap and on the back piece. Also the shoe on its side laying down. I’d also like to see the original listing too. The shoe is highly faked. It must be in your purchases. Can you post?


----------



## Shsiswanto

shuze said:


> I don’t like the story particularly but I also don’t see anything wrong from what I can see but your pictures are not detailed enough. I really need to see the interior finishing as shown under the front strap and on the back piece. Also the shoe on its side laying down. I’d also like to see the original listing too. The shoe is highly faked. It must be in your purchases. Can you post?




Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/372501063123?ViewItem=&item=372501063123
Seller: malivui-38
Comment: Ok here's the link. The seller relisted the item again. I told him that I was still unsure about the authenticity of the shoes and that I was gonna think about it. I'm new on Ebay so I'm just trying to be cautious.. He told me that the only reason he's selling them for so cheap is bcs he lives in Maine and that no one would buy them. They look so nice to me and I've been wanting a pair so bad  I'm hoping they turn out to be authentic.. Please let me know if you need more pics. Thanks so much! Other new pics will be on another post bcs it wont let me post them on this post


----------



## shuze

Shsiswanto said:


> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/372501063123?ViewItem=&item=372501063123
> Seller: malivui-38
> Comment: Ok here's the link. The seller relisted the item again. I told him that I was still unsure about the authenticity of the shoes and that I was gonna think about it. I'm new on Ebay so I'm just trying to be cautious.. He told me that the only reason he's selling them for so cheap is bcs he lives in Maine and that no one would buy them. They look so nice to me and I've been wanting a pair so bad  I'm hoping they turn out to be authentic.. Please let me know if you need more pics. Thanks so much! Other new pics will be on another post bcs it wont let me post them on this post


Sorry but I’m passing on these and could not buy from an unproven seller.


----------



## Narnanz

Hello there ..first time getting shoes authenticated so I hope I giving you the correct information.
Could one of you wonderful people tell me if the shoes below are correct.
Name: I believe Miu Miu Donna Red Patent Leather Cork Wedges.
Seller: The Salvation Army Store
Comments: Already in my possession..at NZ$3 I took a chance...they are too big for me..but I know someone who would love them.


----------



## shuze

Narnanz said:


> Hello there ..first time getting shoes authenticated so I hope I giving you the correct information.
> Could one of you wonderful people tell me if the shoes below are correct.
> Name: I believe Miu Miu Donna Red Patent Leather Cork Wedges.
> Seller: The Salvation Army Store
> Comments: Already in my possession..at NZ$3 I took a chance...they are too big for me..but I know someone who would love them.
> View attachment 4254199
> View attachment 4254200
> View attachment 4254202
> View attachment 4254203
> View attachment 4254204
> View attachment 4254205
> View attachment 4254206
> View attachment 4254207


Sorry but I no longer authenticate without an active link. If no other authenticator responds then you may want to use a pro.


----------



## affluxdeluxe

Item: Manolo Blahnik Carolyne
Seller: ssfoley0821 on Ebay

Hey there, I just purchased these Manolos, and was wondering about their authenticity. A little concerned here as the shaft of the Carolyne is usually a little more rounded - let me know what you think. Thank you!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Bla...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## shuze

affluxdeluxe said:


> Item: Manolo Blahnik Carolyne
> Seller: ssfoley0821 on Ebay
> 
> Hey there, I just purchased these Manolos, and was wondering about their authenticity. A little concerned here as the shaft of the Carolyne is usually a little more rounded - let me know what you think. Thank you!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Blahnik-Carolyne-Black-Satin-Slingback-Sandals-38/253953155354?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


The pictures are really unfocused on the sole stamp but they look fine to me-just older. Can you post a few more focused pics when you get them?1


----------



## audreylita

affluxdeluxe said:


> Item: Manolo Blahnik Carolyne
> Seller: ssfoley0821 on Ebay
> 
> Hey there, I just purchased these Manolos, and was wondering about their authenticity. A little concerned here as the shaft of the Carolyne is usually a little more rounded - let me know what you think. Thank you!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Blahnik-Carolyne-Black-Satin-Slingback-Sandals-38/253953155354?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


Authentic.  There appears to have been some repair work somewhere, it looks like there's black dye on some edges of the soles.  The satin is in excellent condition given the age of this shoe.  Enjoy!


----------



## affluxdeluxe

audreylita said:


> Authentic.  There appears to have been some repair work somewhere, it looks like there's black dye on some edges of the soles.  The satin is in excellent condition given the age of this shoe.  Enjoy!



Thank you so much audreylita and shuze! Relieved to know. I personally prefer the older heel style of the Carolyne.


----------



## eoifemacbeth

ITEM: Isabel Marant Bekett 
LISTING NUMBER: 292760166429
SELLER: bhtime 
LINK: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/292760166429

 The price is a little too excellent and the sole looks weird to me, but I’m not an expert. Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## shuze

eoifemacbeth said:


> ITEM: Isabel Marant Bekett
> LISTING NUMBER: 292760166429
> SELLER: bhtime
> LINK: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/292760166429
> 
> The price is a little too excellent and the sole looks weird to me, but I’m not an expert. Thanks so much in advance!


Sorry but neither of us do sneakers with a couple of exceptions. You may want to look on the internet for a sneaker pro.


----------



## eoifemacbeth

shuze said:


> Sorry but neither of us do sneakers with a couple of exceptions. You may want to look on the internet for a sneaker pro.


Gotcha, thank you!


----------



## DiamondJim

Hello! I need help authenticating these STUART WEITZMAN boots please. I purchased them for under $15 and I'm not sure if they are real. They have a leather sole, and the inside only says "STUART".  There are no other markings (other than what's in the photos). The boot itself is a soft stretchy material that is almost like a velvet/gortex mix (if that makes any sense?). The heels are very solid. The boots are much heavier than what they look like they'd be. Unfortunately I cannot get inside the boots to take a photo of the "STUART" without possibly damaging it. I've looked online for weeks, and cannot find another pair exactly like them. I've found similar, but nothing exactly the same. If you have any information to help me, it would be greatly appreciated! Thank you very much.


----------



## katrine10

Hello! Not so long ago, I bought this pair of shoes from Jimmy Choo for a little money at a private sale. Unfortunately, I can’t leave any links now, but I would be very grateful if you could answer me and evaluate the authenticity of this pair!
Thank you!


----------



## shuze

DiamondJim said:


> Hello! I need help authenticating these STUART WEITZMAN boots please. I purchased them for under $15 and I'm not sure if they are real. They have a leather sole, and the inside only says "STUART".  There are no other markings (other than what's in the photos). The boot itself is a soft stretchy material that is almost like a velvet/gortex mix (if that makes any sense?). The heels are very solid. The boots are much heavier than what they look like they'd be. Unfortunately I cannot get inside the boots to take a photo of the "STUART" without possibly damaging it. I've looked online for weeks, and cannot find another pair exactly like them. I've found similar, but nothing exactly the same. If you have any information to help me, it would be greatly appreciated! Thank you very much.
> View attachment 4261810
> View attachment 4261811
> View attachment 4261812
> View attachment 4261813
> View attachment 4261814
> View attachment 4261815
> View attachment 4261817



Sorry but I no longer authenticate without a link. Please use a professional authenticator, Thanks.


----------



## shuze

katrine10 said:


> Hello! Not so long ago, I bought this pair of shoes from Jimmy Choo for a little money at a private sale. Unfortunately, I can’t leave any links now, but I would be very grateful if you could answer me and evaluate the authenticity of this pair!
> Thank you!


Sorry but I do not authenticate without a link. Please use a professional authenticator.


----------



## crikito

Hello, I purchased these Manolos on TheRealReal but now that I’ve received them, I think the labels look completely different (one has serif, the other does not)...are these fake?  https://www.therealreal.com/produc...o-blahnik-suede-pointed-toe-pumps-O2Ei1HYRmn0. Thank you!


----------



## audreylita

crikito said:


> Hello, I purchased these Manolos on TheRealReal but now that I’ve received them, I think the labels look completely different (one has serif, the other does not)...are these fake?  https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/pumps/manolo-blahnik-suede-pointed-toe-pumps-O2Ei1HYRmn0. Thank you!


 Both shoes appear to be legit.  I own several of the BB's and some pair have the one font and some the other, all the same model of shoe.  Really no clue why yours are one of each but they both are authentic based on the pictures shown, I would ask TheRealReal and see what they have to say.  The shoes should feel identical in weight as well.


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> Both shoes appear to be legit.  I own several of the BB's and some pair have the one font and some the other, all the same model of shoe.  Really no clue why yours are one of each but they both are authentic based on the pictures shown, I would ask TheRealReal and see what they have to say.  The shoes should feel identical in weight as well.



I’d bet that each was originally paired correctly with matching labels and at some point they were unpaired and mixed at retail by a customer trying to match up a better fitting pair in a retailer that had multiple pairs in the same size. Hate to admit that I’ve done that too. One guy cuts right on the line, another is slightly over or under so that there definitely can be variance pair to pair in fit. Usually it’s a non issue (since they’re not made in pairs to begin with) but these obviously screamed out since they had different authentic labels. I wouldn’t think twice about it if they fit you and you’re happy with them otherwise.


----------



## SUNRISEMOM

Can anyone authenticate these tory burch flats please .


----------



## shuze

SUNRISEMOM said:


> Can anyone authenticate these tory burch flats please .



Sorry but I no longer authenticate without a link to a sale. If no other authenticator responds, please use a professional service.


----------



## nikksterxx

Hi - hope you're all doing well. Can someone please authenticate these for me?

Item Name: Chanel Lambskin CC Espadrilles
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/flats/chanel-lambskin-cc-espadrilles-9psT6iBJag4
Seller: The Real Real
Comments: I have purchased the shoes. They should arrive in the mail in a day or so. I can provide more pics if needed once they arrive. I don't want to keep them if they're not authentic.

Thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## shuze

nikksterxx said:


> Hi - hope you're all doing well. Can someone please authenticate these for me?
> 
> Item Name: Chanel Lambskin CC Espadrilles
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/flats/chanel-lambskin-cc-espadrilles-9psT6iBJag4
> Seller: The Real Real
> Comments: I have purchased the shoes. They should arrive in the mail in a day or so. I can provide more pics if needed once they arrive. I don't want to keep them if they're not authentic.
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance!


Authentic IMO


----------



## Katie Long

Manolo Blahnik Hangisi: Hello! I was wondering if anyone could authenticate these Manolo Hangisis 
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 for me? I saw them on Poshmark and am considering buying, but wanted to check ...
https://bnc.lt/focc/2I52E0aVoS


----------



## nikksterxx

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO



Thank you so much! Hope you have a great day


----------



## shuze

nikksterxx said:


> Thank you so much! Hope you have a great day


U2!


----------



## audreylita

Katie Long said:


> Manolo Blahnik Hangisi: Hello! I was wondering if anyone could authenticate these Manolo Hangisis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4270715
> View attachment 4270716
> View attachment 4270717
> View attachment 4270718
> View attachment 4270719
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for me? I saw them on Poshmark and am considering buying, but wanted to check ...
> https://bnc.lt/focc/2I52E0aVoS


As the questions were asked of her on the ad, more pictures would be helpful.  Rear stitching and interior heel area are key.  These photos look good, no issues with any of them, but other photos really would be helpful to determine 100%.


----------



## Katie Long

audreylita said:


> As the questions were asked of her on the ad, more pictures would be helpful.  Rear stitching and interior heel area are key.  These photos look good, no issues with any of them, but other photos really would be helpful to determine 100%.


Thank you! I’ve asked for more photos. I’ll add them here if she posts them.


----------



## Katie Long

Hello! I’m also wondering about these Manolo Hangisi mules! Thanks so much for all your help!
https://bnc.lt/focc/AH0awg0SpS


----------



## audreylita

Katie Long said:


> View attachment 4271653
> View attachment 4271654
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! I’m also wondering about these Manolo Hangisi mules! Thanks so much for all your help!
> https://bnc.lt/focc/AH0awg0SpS


Authentic IMO.


----------



## Katie Long

Thank you ! I’m still waiting on more photos of the black ones. I so appreciate your input.


----------



## amstevens714

May I ask for help with these Prada ballet flats?

Thank you so much for any help you can provide ❤️


----------



## shuze

Sorry but I no longer authenticate without a link to the listed item. If no other authenticator responds, please use a professional authenticator.


----------



## amstevens714

shuze said:


> Sorry but I no longer authenticate without a link to the listed item. If no other authenticator responds, please use a professional authenticator.



Oh I totally understand.... does this work?



Thank you so much for any help
You might be able to provide ❤️


----------



## shuze

amstevens714 said:


> Oh I totally understand.... does this work?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for any help
> You might be able to provide ❤️



Totally don’t understand since the posting says “never worn” and the ones you posted are quite worn but yes yours are authentic. Can’t see any details on the ones in the listing.


----------



## amstevens714

shuze said:


> Totally don’t understand since the posting says “never worn” and the ones you posted are quite worn but yes yours are authentic. Can’t see any details on the ones in the listing.



Hi Shuze! The “never worn” statement was actually in reference to the jacket they are laying on.  thank you so much for your help. They seemed good but I always appreciate when I can get your input too. Thank you so much!!


----------



## shuze

amstevens714 said:


> Hi Shuze! The “never worn” statement was actually in reference to the jacket they are laying on.  thank you so much for your help. They seemed good but I always appreciate when I can get your input too. Thank you so much!!


Thanks for clarifying! They’re fine.


----------



## amstevens714

shuze said:


> Thanks for clarifying! They’re fine.



Absolutely and I apologize for the confusion. Thank you again so much!! ❤️ Happy Holidays!


----------



## astridjpesnon

Dear All Manolo Blahnik/Shoes Experts here, 

I came across this website and was not sure if those are authentic stuffs they're selling or not ? Please help and if they are fake, could you please suggest me where can I get an authentic hangisi shoes at a much cheaper retail price ? They claimed that they are an official website authorized by Manolo Blahnik International Limited and that their products are 100% authentic.

Item Name: Manolo Blahnik Hangisi Jeweled Pump Blue Satin
Item Number: MB-003
Seller ID: manolo blahnik outlet website
Link: https://www.manoloblahnikoutlet.com/pumps/16-manolo-blahnik-hangisi-jeweled-pump-blue-satin.html

Thank you so much,

Astrid


----------



## shuze

astridjpesnon said:


> Dear All Manolo Blahnik/Shoes Experts here,
> 
> I came across this website and was not sure if those are authentic stuffs they're selling or not ? Please help and if they are fake, could you please suggest me where can I get an authentic hangisi shoes at a much cheaper retail price ? They claimed that they are an official website authorized by Manolo Blahnik International Limited and that their products are 100% authentic.
> 
> Item Name: Manolo Blahnik Hangisi Jeweled Pump Blue Satin
> Item Number: MB-003
> Seller ID: manolo blahnik outlet website
> Link: https://www.manoloblahnikoutlet.com/pumps/16-manolo-blahnik-hangisi-jeweled-pump-blue-satin.html
> 
> Thank you so much,
> 
> Astrid



Audreylita is the MB expert here, but just in case she doesn’t post quickly I wanted to make sure you run away from that site. It’s 100% a Chinese counterfeit site. Did anyone read the Blog on that site? OMG.

You can buy MB at a price from luxury department stores on sale and also from many luxury secondary market sites but make sure you post here first to ascertain authenticity. No site dedicated solely to MB (beside Blahnik’s own site which will be retail) is going to sell authentic product.


----------



## audreylita

astridjpesnon said:


> Dear All Manolo Blahnik/Shoes Experts here,
> 
> I came across this website and was not sure if those are authentic stuffs they're selling or not ? Please help and if they are fake, could you please suggest me where can I get an authentic hangisi shoes at a much cheaper retail price ? They claimed that they are an official website authorized by Manolo Blahnik International Limited and that their products are 100% authentic.
> 
> Item Name: Manolo Blahnik Hangisi Jeweled Pump Blue Satin
> Item Number: MB-003
> Seller ID: manolo blahnik outlet website
> Link: https://www.manoloblahnikoutlet.com/pumps/16-manolo-blahnik-hangisi-jeweled-pump-blue-satin.html
> 
> Thank you so much,
> 
> Astrid


Manolo Blahnik does not have an outlet online store.  You can buy his shoes from their website of manoloblahnik.com but that's it online.  Aside from the department stores.  There are bi-yearly sales in the boutique and the sample sales they stage yearly in the Warwick Hotel down the block from the boutique.  And that's it.  

This a privately owned tightly run company.  As they say with anything, if it looks like it's too good to be true then it is.


----------



## BeenBurned

astridjpesnon said:


> Dear All Manolo Blahnik/Shoes Experts here,
> 
> I came across this website and was not sure if those are authentic stuffs they're selling or not ? Please help and if they are fake, could you please suggest me where can I get an authentic hangisi shoes at a much cheaper retail price ? They claimed that they are an official website authorized by Manolo Blahnik International Limited and that their products are 100% authentic.
> 
> Item Name: Manolo Blahnik Hangisi Jeweled Pump Blue Satin
> Item Number: MB-003
> Seller ID: manolo blahnik outlet website
> Link: https://www.manoloblahnikoutlet.com/pumps/16-manolo-blahnik-hangisi-jeweled-pump-blue-satin.html
> 
> Thank you so much,
> 
> Astrid





shuze said:


> Audreylita is the MB expert here, but just in case she doesn’t post quickly I wanted to make sure you run away from that site. It’s 100% a Chinese counterfeit site. Did anyone read the Blog on that site? OMG.
> 
> You can buy MB at a price from luxury department stores on sale and also from many luxury secondary market sites but make sure you post here first to ascertain authenticity. No site dedicated solely to MB (beside Blahnik’s own site which will be retail) is going to sell authentic product.





audreylita said:


> Manolo Blahnik does not have an outlet online store.  You can buy his shoes from their website of manoloblahnik.com but that's it online.  Aside from the department stores.  There are bi-yearly sales in the boutique and the sample sales they stage yearly in the Warwick Hotel down the block from the boutique.  And that's it.
> 
> This a privately owned tightly run company.  As they say with anything, if it looks like it's too good to be true then it is.


A good way to start getting an idea of a site's reputation is to run a whois lookup of the site. Generally, most sites with names similar to designer brands are not affiliated with the brand and (in my conservative opinion) 99% of the time, said site is based in China. 

And such is the case with the Manolo Blahnik fake site. Usually the raw data will show Chinese contact information on the fake site, though not in this case. In other cases, raw data is anonymized, something a reputable company doesn't do: 
https://www.whois.com/whois/manoloblahnikoutlet.com


----------



## Aprilny1963

Swanky said:


> Post any questions regarding authenticity of shoes, boots, etc. . .  or Sellers here.
> 
> Hi can you tell me if these Tory Burch boots are authentic please?
> 
> 
> [FONT=&quot]FOR AUCTION SITES:[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Item: xxxx
> Listing number: xxxx
> Seller: xxxx
> Link: xxxx
> Comments: xxxx
> 
> If the shoes in question are NOT ON AN AUCTION SITE, please use the following:
> Item Name (if you know it): [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Link (if available):
> Seller:
> Comments:
> Please give us as much information as you can and then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos).
> 
> This format to prevent duplication requests and to make it simpler for people to 'search' for items which may have been posted previously. If you feel that your post has been skipped, you may repost but please copy and paste the ORIGINAL LINK, do not just copy and paste the link from your post.
> 
> *Please post ALL of the following photos to insure ACCURATE authentication:*
> 
> ON A HARD SURFACE, NOT A BED OR CARPETING &#8211;*We need to see the ENTIRE shoe, not a cropped portion.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]&#8226; PROFILE: this is a shot of the entire side of the shoe, and should be taken *straight *on, NOT from above or below
> &#8226; BACK
> &#8226; FRONT
> &#8226; LABEL/LOGO inside the shoe
> &#8226; SOLE 1: a *clear* close-up shot of the logo/size stamp, preferably no flash
> (a macro lens is best for this shot &#8211; it's the flower icon on your camera)
> &#8226; SOLE 2: a shot of the entire sole[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]BOOTS[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: Please do your best to get a clear shot of the label inside the boot. This can be tricky, but it can be done.
> 
> 
> *AUTHENTICATORS: Please utilize the "QUOTE" feature when responding directly to another post. Please do not publicly post details about why you think an item is or is not authentic, sellers of fakes have been known to lurk here and we would not want to help the*[/FONT]
> 
> *
> 
> Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer *
> 
> All Authenticate This threads on PurseForum are meant to provide assistance to   shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of  designer goods. The evaluations posted by PurseForum members are only  opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> *Authenticators only represent themselves individually*, not necessarily other authenticators or the staff of PurseForum.


----------



## shuze

Sorry you repeated the rules and format request but did not post the link to your shoes.


----------



## Aprilny1963

Can you tell me if these Tory Burch boots are authentic? Thanks for any help on these.


----------



## Aprilny1963

shuze said:


> Sorry you repeated the rules and format request but did not post the link to your shoes.


Thanks have no idea what I’m doing sorry- trying to authentic a pair of Tory Burch boots


----------



## audreylita

astridjpesnon said:


> Dear All Manolo Blahnik/Shoes Experts here,
> 
> I came across this website and was not sure if those are authentic stuffs they're selling or not ? Please help and if they are fake, could you please suggest me where can I get an authentic hangisi shoes at a much cheaper retail price ? They claimed that they are an official website authorized by Manolo Blahnik International Limited and that their products are 100% authentic.
> 
> Item Name: Manolo Blahnik Hangisi Jeweled Pump Blue Satin
> Item Number: MB-003
> Seller ID: manolo blahnik outlet website
> Link: https://www.manoloblahnikoutlet.com/pumps/16-manolo-blahnik-hangisi-jeweled-pump-blue-satin.html
> 
> Thank you so much,
> 
> Astrid


I can only imagine what the shoes would look like that they would send since all of these are stolen photos from various websites of Manolo's shoes.


----------



## keroCCS

Item: NIB New Manolo Blahnik Hangisi Crystal-Buckle Satin 70mm Pump Size 35 US 5
Listing number: 153298870977
Seller: ocezz
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-New-Ma...rentrq:9e3c93e11670ad78717db9fafff12393|iid:1
Comments: I was hoping to get these looked at before I purchased. Thank you!


----------



## ppfran2133

Hi,
I recently purchased a pair of SW Lowland Boots, and I was hoping if anyone could authenticate them? Thank you in advance!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-Stuart...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## audreylita

keroCCS said:


> Item: NIB New Manolo Blahnik Hangisi Crystal-Buckle Satin 70mm Pump Size 35 US 5
> Listing number: 153298870977
> Seller: ocezz
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-New-Manolo-Blahnik-Hangisi-Crystal-Buckle-Satin-70mm-Pump-Size-35-US-5/153298870977?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=72fe1a42cc6640e3b3819dcbed4d1efe&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=153298870977&itm=153298870977&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:31dd5e5e-fd67-11e8-a2a6-74dbd180e347|parentrq:9e3c93e11670ad78717db9fafff12393|iid:1
> Comments: I was hoping to get these looked at before I purchased. Thank you!





keroCCS said:


> Item: NIB New Manolo Blahnik Hangisi Crystal-Buckle Satin 70mm Pump Size 35 US 5
> Listing number: 153298870977
> Seller: ocezz
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-New-Manolo-Blahnik-Hangisi-Crystal-Buckle-Satin-70mm-Pump-Size-35-US-5/153298870977?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=72fe1a42cc6640e3b3819dcbed4d1efe&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=153298870977&itm=153298870977&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:31dd5e5e-fd67-11e8-a2a6-74dbd180e347|parentrq:9e3c93e11670ad78717db9fafff12393|iid:1
> Comments: I was hoping to get these looked at before I purchased. Thank you!


Authentic IMO.  First picture is a stock photo.


----------



## barbie_86

audreylita said:


> I can only imagine what the shoes would look like that they would send since all of these are stolen photos from various websites of Manolo's shoes.


If they even send them. Sites like those are known for stealing people's card details and even identities and selling them on so receiving counterfeit shoes would be the least of my concerns.


----------



## Redshoes00

Hi so sorry to hijack this, I tried to post a new comment but had no luck, anyone know much about Stuart Weitzman? I bought these “Shortys” they seem fine but the box has the sticker removed and there is no style number on the inside just “shorty” printed. I have another pair of SW boots and they have a style number. Seller says they’re from UK anyone know if their boots are different


----------



## Redshoes00

Redshoes00 said:


> Hi so sorry to hijack this, I tried to post a new comment but had no luck, anyone know much about Stuart Weitzman? I bought these “Shortys” they seem fine but the box has the sticker removed and there is no style number on the inside just “shorty” printed. I have another pair of SW boots and they have a style number. Seller says they’re from UK anyone know if their boots are different


----------



## shuze

Please provide the link.


----------



## Redshoes00

shuze said:


> Please provide the link.



There’s no link sorry just the photos


----------



## shuze

Redshoes00 said:


> There’s no link sorry just the photos


Sorry but I don’t authenticate without a link. If no other authenticator responds, you can use a professional service.


----------



## shuze

shuze said:


> Sorry but I don’t authenticate without a link. If no other authenticator responds, you can use a professional service.





Redshoes00 said:


> There’s no link sorry just the photos


I just saw your other post that you bought them on a resale site. Can’t you copy/paste the listing?


----------



## Redshoes00

Oh ok sure, thanks I thought since they were sold the link wouldn’t work 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Stuart-Wei...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## shuze

Redshoes00 said:


> Oh ok sure, thanks I thought since they were sold the link wouldn’t work
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Stuart-Weitzman-Gray-Slate-Suede-Leather-Shorty-Ankle-Bootie-Size-7-5-38/183554421861?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649[/QUOTE
> 
> They’re authentic IMO.


----------



## Redshoes00

Ok thanks very much for this!! Really appreciate your time


----------



## shuze

Redshoes00 said:


> Ok thanks very much for this!! Really appreciate your time


You’re welcome and Happy Holidays!


----------



## Redshoes00

You too!


----------



## Katie Long

Hi! I bought these and feel pretty good about them, but just wanted another opinion. Manolo Blahnik Fibiona. 35.5. Link: https://bnc.lt/focc/FZ8HWZhiCS


----------



## Katie Long

^^^ I meant to put the link before the photos on that Manolo Blahnik Fibiona authentication request. Sorry if I caused any confusion by the way it posted! Thanks in advance for any opinion


----------



## audreylita

.


----------



## audreylita

Katie Long said:


> View attachment 4278304
> View attachment 4278306
> View attachment 4278307
> View attachment 4278308
> View attachment 4278310
> View attachment 4278311
> View attachment 4278312
> View attachment 4278313
> View attachment 4278314
> View attachment 4278315
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! I bought these and feel pretty good about them, but just wanted another opinion. Manolo Blahnik Fibiona. 35.5. Link: https://bnc.lt/focc/FZ8HWZhiCS


Authentic.  Beautiful shoes!


----------



## Katie Long

audreylita said:


> Authentic.  Beautiful shoes!


Thank you so much! They are gorgeous  I know they'll probably kill my feet -- but who cares! I got a great deal on them, too. Thanks again. Have a great day!


----------



## Aprilmay

Received from the Real Real this evening. I have flats from Chanel Newman Marcus but these don’t have code/serial inside them. I was told to post here as the code can wear off and they could still be authentic . The leather is super soft on these but with everything being said about TRR I’m not sure.


----------



## audreylita

Aprilmay said:


> Received from the Real Real this evening. I have flats from Chanel Newman Marcus but these don’t have code/serial inside them. I was told to post here as the code can wear off and they could still be authentic . The leather is super soft on these but with everything being said about TRR I’m not sure.


Authentic IMO.  I have 4 pair of Chanel ballets and none have serial numbers.


----------



## Aprilmay

Thank you! I have 2 pairs of other flats and two heels and they have codes. The shoes feel really great quality I think I’m just being paranoid with all the you tubers etc talking about the TRR. Thank you for putting my mind at ease. I really love the chocolate and black color combination.


----------



## audreylita

Aprilmay said:


> Thank you! I have 2 pairs of other flats and two heels and they have codes. The shoes feel really great quality I think I’m just being paranoid with all the you tubers etc talking about the TRR. Thank you for putting my mind at ease. I really love the chocolate and black color combination.


Yes my heels also have serial numbers in them.  Go figure.


----------



## AlyciaWard

Hi, hoping somebody can tell me if these Louboutins are real 
https://bnc.lt/focc/rBynUUVbES


----------



## shuze

AlyciaWard said:


> Hi, hoping somebody can tell me if these Louboutins are real
> https://bnc.lt/focc/rBynUUVbES


All shoes post here except Louboutin and Valentino which have their own threads. Here’s the Loubie link-please post there.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ins-please-read-page-1-post-2.791702/page-823


----------



## AlyciaWard

shuze said:


> All shoes post here except Louboutin and Valentino which have their own threads. Here’s the Loubie link-please post there.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ins-please-read-page-1-post-2.791702/page-823


Oh thank you! I had clicked on another link for Louboutin and it said the thread couldn’t be found. Appreciate your help!


----------



## Abi2ker

Please authenticate this Louboutin from tradesy 
https://www.tradesy.com/i/christian...-size-eu-39-approx-us-9-narrow-aa-n/23754290/


----------



## Abi2ker

https://www.tradesy.com/i/christian...-size-eu-39-approx-us-9-narrow-aa-n/23754290/


----------



## shuze

AlyciaWard said:


> Oh thank you! I had clicked on another link for Louboutin and it said the thread couldn’t be found. Appreciate your help!


All shoes post here except Louboutin and Valentino which have their own threads. Here’s the Loubie link-please post there.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ins-please-read-page-1-post-2.791702/page-823


----------



## shuze

Abi2ker said:


> https://www.tradesy.com/i/christian...-size-eu-39-approx-us-9-narrow-aa-n/23754290/


All shoes post here except Louboutin and Valentino which have their own threads. Here’s the Loubie link-please post there.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ins-please-read-page-1-post-2.791702/page-823


----------



## Vivien755

Can anyone help me authenticate this Christian Louboutins?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...rentrq:b55b695b1670aca4b8c3aaa6fffefe58|iid:1


----------



## shuze

Vivien755 said:


> Can anyone help me authenticate this Christian Louboutins?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Christian-Louboutin-So-Kate-120mm-34-US-4-Black-High-Heels-Pumps-Mint/153302116909?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=1d558125323d4f5e8299f55538bf3631&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=153302116909&itm=153302116909&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:564d180d-00ee-11e9-b881-74dbd18096bf|parentrq:b55b695b1670aca4b8c3aaa6fffefe58|iid:1



All shoes post here except Louboutin and Valentino which have their own threads. Here’s the Loubie link-please post there.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ins-please-read-page-1-post-2.791702/page-823


----------



## jennyf71

Hello,
Please help authenticate - recently bought from TRR - looks real to me except for the white smudges, it appears to have been touched up or re-dyed? Any help would be appreciated, thanks in advance! 
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/flats/chanel-cc-cap-toe-flats-TARLnjYN4gY


----------



## iwantdesigner

Hello.

Can anyone help authenticate these YSL Tributes?  I can take more photos if needed.

TIA!


----------



## shuze

jennyf71 said:


> Hello,
> Please help authenticate - recently bought from TRR - looks real to me except for the white smudges, it appears to have been touched up or re-dyed? Any help would be appreciated, thanks in advance!
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/flats/chanel-cc-cap-toe-flats-TARLnjYN4gY


Genuine IMO and agree that the smudges are white polish.


----------



## sofiagm

Hi, can someone help me authenticate these Chanel ballerina flats? I purchased from Poshmark but they look a little off, the outer sole has a plastic covering with a sticker that has writing in another language. Also the serial number inside both shoes are on the right side, I thought they were supposed to be on the left side for the left shoe and vice versa. The serial number is also pretty big compared to another pair of flats I have. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## BeenBurned

sofiagm said:


> Hi, can someone help me authenticate these Chanel ballerina flats? I purchased from Poshmark but they look a little off, the outer sole has a plastic covering with a sticker that has writing in another language. Also the serial number inside both shoes are on the right side, I thought they were supposed to be on the left side for the left shoe and vice versa. The serial number is also pretty big compared to another pair of flats I have. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


While I'm not a Chanel shoes experts, I do have some ballet flats and based on the details of mine vs. yours (and mine were professionally authenticated), I don't believe your shoes are genuine. 

Please wait for confirmation from @shuze and @audreylita


----------



## shuze

BeenBurned said:


> While I'm not a Chanel shoes experts, I do have some ballet flats and based on the details of mine vs. yours (and mine were professionally authenticated), I don't believe your shoes are genuine.
> 
> Please wait for confirmation from @shuze and @audreylita



In the future please post the actual link to the sale. I agree with BeenBurned. IMO they are counterfeit.


----------



## shuze

iwantdesigner said:


> Hello.
> 
> Can anyone help authenticate these YSL Tributes?  I can take more photos if needed.
> 
> TIA!


 In the future please supply a link to the sale. They look fine to me. Happy Holidays.


----------



## Nahni

Hello! I purchased a pair of Chanel heels from Poshmark impulsivly...the seller is selling for a friend so they were unsure of the authenticity. Can you tell me if they are fake? These are the photos she uploaded


----------



## BeenBurned

Nahni said:


> View attachment 4287665
> View attachment 4287664
> View attachment 4287662
> View attachment 4287661
> View attachment 4287660
> View attachment 4287659
> View attachment 4287658
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! I purchased a pair of Chanel heels from Poshmark impulsivly...the seller is selling for a friend so they were unsure of the authenticity. Can you tell me if they are fake? These are the photos she uploaded


The Authenticators will request a link to the listing. Even if sold, the link should be posted.


----------



## BeenBurned

Nahni said:


> View attachment 4287665
> View attachment 4287664
> View attachment 4287662
> View attachment 4287661
> View attachment 4287660
> View attachment 4287659
> View attachment 4287658
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! I purchased a pair of Chanel heels from Poshmark impulsivly...the seller is selling for a friend so they were unsure of the authenticity. Can you tell me if they are fake? These are the photos she uploaded


The Authenticators will request a link to the listing. Even if sold, the link should be posted.


----------



## BeenBurned

I have no idea why it posted twice.


----------



## Nahni

BeenBurned said:


> I have no idea why it posted twice.


Sorry! This is my first time posting. 
Here is the link! https://poshmark.com/listing/Chanel...y-Floral-Patent-Pink-5ada61c3a4c485efb300fe74


----------



## shuze

Nahni said:


> Sorry! This is my first time posting.
> Here is the link! https://poshmark.com/listing/Chanel...y-Floral-Patent-Pink-5ada61c3a4c485efb300fe74


I’m going to defer to Audreylita. I’d definitely need photos of the soling and all stamping so give us time since it’s Christmas Eve and Merry Christmas to all who celebrate.


----------



## audreylita

Nahni said:


> Sorry! This is my first time posting.
> Here is the link! https://poshmark.com/listing/Chanel...y-Floral-Patent-Pink-5ada61c3a4c485efb300fe74


Based on the few photos provided they appear to be authentic.  And as Shuze stated, more photos of the detailing would be preferable.


----------



## Nahni

audreylita said:


> Based on the few photos provided they appear to be authentic.  And as Shuze stated, more photos of the detailing would be preferable.



When I receive them I will post photos! What exactly should I take photos of when I receive them?


----------



## shuze

Nahni said:


> When I receive them I will post photos! What exactly should I take photos of when I receive them?


I would like a clear close up picture of the sole stamp and any interior stamping. Audreylita will post what she’d like but prioritize her response as she wears Chanel and I don’t.


----------



## audreylita

Fakefinder said:


> Usually when the sole is very damaged and the insole is immaculate, that’s a big red flag.


Please refer to the first post of this thread.  

*AUTHENTICATORS: Please utilize the "QUOTE" feature when responding directly to another post. Please do not publicly post details about why you think an item is or is not authentic, sellers of fakes have been known to lurk here and we would not want to help the*[/FONT]  

*

Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*


----------



## scarlette1969

Hello Shuze and Audreylita,
Please help with authentication of LV boots.  I have also attached an additional photo sent to me by the seller.  The thing that bothers me most is the LV Made in Italy logo on the bottom of the outside sole.
Happy Holidays to you both and many many thanks for your time and expertise!!!!!

Name:  NEW AUTHENTIC LOUIS VUITTON OVERDRIVE FLAT HALF BLACK BOOT 37EU 7US
Seller:  Itgirl2106
Item:  264096404209
Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-AUTHEN...h=item3d7d5f52f1:g:Mw0AAOSwWSlb8bsW:rk:2:pf:0


----------



## shuze

scarlette1969 said:


> Hello Shuze and Audreylita,
> Please help with authentication of LV boots.  I have also attached an additional photo sent to me by the seller.  The thing that bothers me most is the LV Made in Italy logo on the bottom of the outside sole.
> Happy Holidays to you both and many many thanks for your time and expertise!!!!!
> 
> Name:  NEW AUTHENTIC LOUIS VUITTON OVERDRIVE FLAT HALF BLACK BOOT 37EU 7US
> Seller:  Itgirl2106
> Item:  264096404209
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-AUTHEN...h=item3d7d5f52f1:g:Mw0AAOSwWSlb8bsW:rk:2:pf:0
> View attachment 4290780


I need more pictures. The listing is useless. Please post clear closeup pictures of the interior stamping including the datecode and the insole. Also the boot on the side and the finishing of the lining.


----------



## Nahni

audreylita said:


> Based on the few photos provided they appear to be authentic.  And as Shuze stated, more photos of the detailing would be preferable.


Finally revived the heels in the mail!
I took these few photos


----------



## Nahni

Nahni said:


> Finally revived the heels in the mail!
> I took these few photos


----------



## shuze

Wear them in good health and Happy New Year!


----------



## scarlette1969

shuze said:


> I need more pictures. The listing is useless. Please post clear closeup pictures of the interior stamping including the datecode and the insole. Also the boot on the side and the finishing of the lining.



Thank you, Shuze, for looking at this.  I will see if I can get more pics from the seller.  Many thanks again!


----------



## Radonkulouslyrad

Hi! I’m a total newbie to the designer shoe world. Was wondering if anyone would be willing to look at these for me? Thank you in advance!!


----------



## shuze

Radonkulouslyrad said:


> Hi! I’m a total newbie to the designer shoe world. Was wondering if anyone would be willing to look at these for me? Thank you in advance!!



Vintage and authentic although Audreylita will be able to give you more info on them. In the future please provide a link to the sale.


----------



## Radonkulouslyrad

shuze said:


> Vintage and authentic although Audreylita will be able to give you more info on them. In the future please provide a link to the sale.



Thank you for such a quick response!!
Sorry about that- the link is here 
https://bnc.lt/focc/KYngtnpr3S


----------



## shuze

Radonkulouslyrad said:


> Thank you for such a quick response!!
> Sorry about that- the link is here
> https://bnc.lt/focc/KYngtnpr3S


TY and wear them in good health!


----------



## audreylita

Radonkulouslyrad said:


> Thank you for such a quick response!!
> Sorry about that- the link is here
> https://bnc.lt/focc/KYngtnpr3S


Vintage and in great shape for their age.  Great style.  Enjoy!


----------



## Rosebee

Hi. I'm new here and I hope I'm doing this right! Bought these on eBay and just wanted to confirm they're authentic?


----------



## Rosebee

Rosebee said:


> Hi. I'm new here and I hope I'm doing this right! Bought these on eBay and just wanted to confirm they're authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4291711
> View attachment 4291712
> View attachment 4291711
> View attachment 4291711
> View attachment 4291712


 Link https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/132902150465


----------



## Dawn333

Manolo Blahnik Hangisi Flats

Seller: Bought at an estate sale.

Comments: Needing these Hangisi flats to be authenticated please but this will be a difficult task as they were severely damaged. The areas of concern for me is the glue on the brooch attachment and how the brooch is attached. The font on the inside label (particularly the fact that the “A” in Manolo is different than the “A)” in blahnik when you zoom in) and the font on the bottom sole (seems very small to me especially the made in part). These shoes were extremely damaged due to a house flood. They were taken to the Restory in London for refurbishment where they did some regluing to the inner sole as leather had peeled up. They did some reshaping to the structure of the shoe due to the water damage but one can still see the misshapen structure/form especially around heel. They also attached new heels and a toe piece to cover the satin that had rubbed off. They did not do any work on the brooch part.

Thanks in advance


----------



## audreylita

Dawn333 said:


> Manolo Blahnik Hangisi Flats
> 
> Seller: Bought at an estate sale.
> 
> Comments: Needing these Hangisi flats to be authenticated please but this will be a difficult task as they were severely damaged. The areas of concern for me is the glue on the brooch attachment and how the brooch is attached. The font on the inside label (particularly the fact that the “A” in Manolo is different than the “A)” in blahnik when you zoom in) and the font on the bottom sole (seems very small to me especially the made in part). These shoes were extremely damaged due to a house flood. They were taken to the Restory in London for refurbishment where they did some regluing to the inner sole as leather had peeled up. They did some reshaping to the structure of the shoe due to the water damage but one can still see the misshapen structure/form especially around heel. They also attached new heels and a toe piece to cover the satin that had rubbed off. They did not do any work on the brooch part.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> View attachment 4291810
> View attachment 4291811
> View attachment 4291812
> View attachment 4291813
> View attachment 4291814
> View attachment 4291815
> View attachment 4291816
> View attachment 4291817
> View attachment 4291819
> View attachment 4291820


 These shoes are a mess and clearly have been altered extensively.  That said, two additional pictures would help if you could please, one very clear shot of the crystals so I can see the exact shape of a crystal, obviously Manolo would never sell a shoe with gobs of glue oozing out the front so when you say they did no work on the brooch I don't know if you mean just the brooch or how it's affixed.  Also the heel, you say they attached new heels but do you mean just the lift with the three nails as shown or do you mean the entire heel?   A shot of the inside blue satin portion of the heel which is  affixed to the sole is needed as well.  Fonts do change on all his shoes from time to time.  Thanks.


----------



## Dawn333

audreylita said:


> These shoes are a mess and clearly have been altered extensively.  That said, two additional pictures would help if you could please, one very clear shot of the crystals so I can see the exact shape of a crystal, obviously Manolo would never sell a shoe with gobs of glue oozing out the front so when you say they did no work on the brooch I don't know if you mean just the brooch or how it's affixed.  Also the heel, you say they attached new heels but do you mean just the lift with the three nails as shown or do you mean the entire heel?   A shot of the inside blue satin portion of the heel which is  affixed to the sole is needed as well.  Fonts do change on all his shoes from time to time.  Thanks.



They did not touch the brooch so the glue shown is how they were when I got them. The glue is not  visible only when looking close up and peeling back the brooch slightly. I believe you can see the glue more because of the misshapen form due to water damage. They replaced only the lift (black heel with nails).


----------



## Dawn333

audreylita said:


> These shoes are a mess and clearly have been altered extensively.  That said, two additional pictures would help if you could please, one very clear shot of the crystals so I can see the exact shape of a crystal, obviously Manolo would never sell a shoe with gobs of glue oozing out the front so when you say they did no work on the brooch I don't know if you mean just the brooch or how it's affixed.  Also the heel, you say they attached new heels but do you mean just the lift with the three nails as shown or do you mean the entire heel?   A shot of the inside blue satin portion of the heel which is  affixed to the sole is needed as well.  Fonts do change on all his shoes from time to time.  Thanks.


Additional heel photo BEFORE heel replacement was done. This is the condition of heel originally. Also additional photo showing one shoe with glue at brooch other shoe doesn’t have it.


----------



## Nahni

shuze said:


> I would like a clear close up picture of the sole stamp and any interior stamping. Audreylita will post what she’d like but prioritize her response as she wears Chanel and I don’t.



Hey! Please get back to me as soon as you can  i uploaded some photos yesterday


----------



## shuze

Nahni said:


> Hey! Please get back to me as soon as you can  i uploaded some photos yesterday


They’re authentic. Happy New Year! Thanks for the great pictures!


----------



## Rosebee

Rosebee said:


> Link https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/132902150465


Can someone help me please?


----------



## Nahni

shuze said:


> They’re authentic. Happy New Year! Thanks for the great pictures!


Thank you! ❤️


----------



## audreylita

Dawn333 said:


> Additional heel photo BEFORE heel replacement was done. This is the condition of heel originally. Also additional photo showing one shoe with glue at brooch other shoe doesn’t have it.


These shoes have been so extensively altered that it is impossible pass judgement, there are too many inconsistencies with how an original hangisi should look and said repair work has created issues that should not be there.  Sorry.


----------



## shuze

Rosebee said:


> Can someone help me please?


They’re authentic but do take note that they appear to be worn down into the heel.


----------



## Rosebee

shuze said:


> They’re authentic but do take note that they appear to be worn down into the heel.


Thanks so much! I appreciate your response! Happy new year!


----------



## Umze1

Hi guys! I'm a first time poster here, so I'm sorry if this is the incorrect spot! I've been looking at buying a pair of 5050 boots and I just came across them on Amazon! They look to be significantly less than anywhere else I've seen and I was under the impression that these boots didn't go on sale. Does anyone know if the Amazon posting for them is legit? 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001O5CRE2/ref=ppx_od_b_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## shuze

Umze1 said:


> Hi guys! I'm a first time poster here, so I'm sorry if this is the incorrect spot! I've been looking at buying a pair of 5050 boots and I just came across them on Amazon! They look to be significantly less than anywhere else I've seen and I was under the impression that these boots didn't go on sale. Does anyone know if the Amazon posting for them is legit?
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001O5CRE2/ref=ppx_od_b_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1





Umze1 said:


> Hi guys! I'm a first time poster here, so I'm sorry if this is the incorrect spot! I've been looking at buying a pair of 5050 boots and I just came across them on Amazon! They look to be significantly less than anywhere else I've seen and I was under the impression that these boots didn't go on sale. Does anyone know if the Amazon posting for them is legit?
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001O5CRE2/ref=ppx_od_b_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Sorry but they cannot be authenticated off those pictures. We need to see clear photos of the sole stamp and all interior stamping including the insole. If you buy them please post upon receipt.


----------



## Umze1

shuze said:


> Sorry but they cannot be authenticated off those pictures. We need to see clear photos of the sole stamp and all interior stamping including the insole. If you buy them please post upon receipt.


Thank you so much! I think I'm going to order them and then post pictures since it seems like I should have no problem returning them if they aren't real. Appreciate the quick reply!


----------



## rtupaz

Please authenticate, thank you in advance!

Item: CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN Red Leather Simple Shoes Pumps, Size 39, 85mm
Listing: 202550452356
Seller: manda929
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-...item2f28f2a084:g:568AAOSwikBcJogz:rk:152:pf:0

and

Item: Christian Louboutin Pumps Size 39 in Cognac (brown) 
Listing: 292896238151
Seller: bixlahrman 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...=item4431f9ea47:g:KfIAAOSwUu5cDXAY:rk:72:pf:0


----------



## audreylita

rtupaz said:


> Please authenticate, thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN Red Leather Simple Shoes Pumps, Size 39, 85mm
> Listing: 202550452356
> Seller: manda929
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-...item2f28f2a084:g:568AAOSwikBcJogz:rk:152:pf:0
> 
> and
> 
> Item: Christian Louboutin Pumps Size 39 in Cognac (brown)
> Listing: 292896238151
> Seller: bixlahrman
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-...=item4431f9ea47:g:KfIAAOSwUu5cDXAY:rk:72:pf:0


CL actually has its own authentication thread.  Here's the link:

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...d-page-1-post-2.791702/page-825#post-32801319


----------



## amstevens714

HELLo,

I would be so grateful if I could ask for help with these Chanel espadrilles sneakers. Few more photos to follow

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-Esp...ers-Size-38-/183607393095?txnId=1911451773008


----------



## amstevens714

amstevens714 said:


> HELLo,
> 
> I would be so grateful if I could ask for help with these Chanel espadrilles sneakers. Few more photos to follow
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-Esp...ers-Size-38-/183607393095?txnId=1911451773008



Here are the last of the photos. I just noted that the bottom is one complete plastic piece vs my others that seem to be broken up a bit? Also there is glue sticking out on the bed of the shoe. Not sure if that matters. Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide ❤️


----------



## shuze

amstevens714 said:


> Here are the last of the photos. I just noted that the bottom is one complete plastic piece vs my others that seem to be broken up a bit? Also there is glue sticking out on the bed of the shoe. Not sure if that matters. Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide ❤️


Sorry but I generally avoid espadrilles. Let’s see if Audreylita has an opinion.


----------



## amstevens714

shuze said:


> Sorry but I generally avoid espadrilles. Let’s see if Audreylita has an opinion.



I totally understand. Thank you so much for looking. Fingers crossed Audreylita might have an opinion. After some more research the bottoms look right for this style, Just the glue seems odd but maybe the previous owner did it. Lol.


----------



## Umze1

Hey! I got my 5050 boots from the sketchy amazon link so I have some pictures. I would really appreciate it if someone can help me authenticate them! To me, they seem fine, but I'm a little paranoid, so I would really appreciate the help!


----------



## shuze

amstevens714 said:


> I totally understand. Thank you so much for looking. Fingers crossed Audreylita might have an opinion. After some more research the bottoms look right for this style, Just the glue seems odd but maybe the previous owner did it. Lol.


Know that glue can seep up on any shoe. I don’t see anything obviously incorrect but I really am not comfortable authenticating espadrilles as they’re outsourced to Spain and are peasant footwear to begin with,


----------



## shuze

Umze1 said:


> Hey! I got my 5050 boots from the sketchy amazon link so I have some pictures. I would really appreciate it if someone can help me authenticate them! To me, they seem fine, but I'm a little paranoid, so I would really appreciate the help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4296475
> View attachment 4296476
> View attachment 4296475
> View attachment 4296476
> View attachment 4296477
> View attachment 4296478
> View attachment 4296479
> View attachment 4296480
> View attachment 4296481
> View attachment 4296475
> View attachment 4296476
> View attachment 4296477
> View attachment 4296478
> View attachment 4296479
> View attachment 4296480
> View attachment 4296481
> View attachment 4296482
> View attachment 4296483


Look fine to me!


----------



## Umze1

shuze said:


> Look fine to me!


Thank you so much for looking!!!


----------



## amstevens714

shuze said:


> Know that glue can seep up on any shoe. I don’t see anything obviously incorrect but I really am not comfortable authenticating espadrilles as they’re outsourced to Spain and are peasant footwear to begin with,


totally hear you ! Thank you again ❤️


----------



## audreylita

amstevens714 said:


> Here are the last of the photos. I just noted that the bottom is one complete plastic piece vs my others that seem to be broken up a bit? Also there is glue sticking out on the bed of the shoe. Not sure if that matters. Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide ❤️


I know Chanel well but am not familiar enough with their espadrilles to give an opinion.  Sorry


----------



## amstevens714

audreylita said:


> I know Chanel well but am not familiar enough with their espadrilles to give an opinion.  Sorry



Okay ☹️. Thank you so much for looking anyways!! ❤️ I ended up paying for an authentication. I don’t know why I didn’t think of that originally ‍♀️. They said they are all set, but I so appreciate you taking the time to look !


----------



## BoriGiz

Hi
Please help me authenticate this Manolo shoes
Thanks


----------



## audreylita

BoriGiz said:


> Hi
> Please help me authenticate this Manolo shoes
> Thanks


Authentic IMO.


----------



## BoriGiz

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO.


Thank you
My concern is the double stitching on the back of the shoes and the different font on the dust bags. Does Manolo Blahnik make different fonts for their boxes and dust bags?


----------



## lamodeee

hello
Can you please help authenticate these boots?
Brand: Stuart Weitzman
Size: 39


----------



## audreylita

BoriGiz said:


> Thank you
> My concern is the double stitching on the back of the shoes and the different font on the dust bags. Does Manolo Blahnik make different fonts for their boxes and dust bags?


Double stitching is fine, I'm not sure why you'd think that would indicate a problem.  And I've been buying Manolo's shoes since the 80's and he has changed font styles so many times I've lost count.  Your shoes are fine.  Enjoy!


----------



## shuze

lamodeee said:


> hello
> Can you please help authenticate these boots?
> Brand: Stuart Weitzman
> Size: 39
> View attachment 4299463
> View attachment 4299464


Please see page 1 for needed pics.


----------



## miilia

Hi. Could you authenticate these shoes? Thanks in advance


----------



## shuze

miilia said:


> Hi. Could you authenticate these shoes? Thanks in advance
> View attachment 4300486
> View attachment 4300487
> View attachment 4300488
> View attachment 4300489
> View attachment 4300490
> View attachment 4300491


Vintage and authentic.


----------



## miilia

wow thanks shuze. I bought them in a second hand. Do you know what year they could be?


----------



## c0lap1nada

Hi, can someone authenticate these manolos please?


----------



## audreylita

c0lap1nada said:


> Hi, can someone authenticate these manolos please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4301987
> View attachment 4301988
> View attachment 4301989
> View attachment 4301990


Pictures are inadequate.  Please attach a link if possible.


----------



## c0lap1nada

audreylita said:


> Pictures are inadequate.  Please attach a link if possible.


https://foreverredsoles.com/products/manolo-blahnik-blue-fabric-hangisi-flats-size-35-5

Sorry about that and thank you!


----------



## audreylita

c0lap1nada said:


> https://foreverredsoles.com/products/manolo-blahnik-blue-fabric-hangisi-flats-size-35-5
> 
> Sorry about that and thank you!


Authentic IMO.


----------



## shuze

miilia said:


> wow thanks shuze. I bought them in a second hand. Do you know what year they could be?


Sorry, not sure. Guessing 90s.


----------



## keroCCS

Hi! Can I please get these authenticated?  Thank you!


----------



## audreylita

keroCCS said:


> Hi! Can I please get these authenticated?  Thank you!
> View attachment 4303405
> View attachment 4303408
> View attachment 4303409
> View attachment 4303410
> View attachment 4303413
> View attachment 4303415


Do you have a link to an auction site?  If not please read the first post in this thread for photos that are needed for proper authentication.  Thank you.


----------



## keroCCS

Can I please get these authenticated? These were purchased secondhand


----------



## keroCCS

audreylita said:


> Do you have a link to an auction site?  If not please read the first post in this thread for photos that are needed for proper authentication.  Thank you.


Sorry! I though I had copied it. Here it is 
Item: BRAND NEW Chanel Black Leather Patent Toe Flat Ballet 35.5.
Listing number: 163482176483
Seller: amandii88
Feedback
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-Chanel-Black-Leather-Patent-Toe-Flat-Ballet-35-5/163482176483


----------



## audreylita

keroCCS said:


> Sorry! I though I had copied it. Here it is
> Item: BRAND NEW Chanel Black Leather Patent Toe Flat Ballet 35.5.
> Listing number: 163482176483
> Seller: amandii88
> Feedback
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-Chanel-Black-Leather-Patent-Toe-Flat-Ballet-35-5/163482176483


I prefer not to comment of these shoes.  You'll find a general consensus on tpf threads regarding sellers with little or no feedback.


----------



## audreylita

keroCCS said:


> Can I please get these authenticated? These were purchased secondhand
> View attachment 4303426
> View attachment 4303427
> View attachment 4303428
> View attachment 4303429
> View attachment 4303430
> View attachment 4303431
> View attachment 4303432
> View attachment 4303433
> View attachment 4303476


Authentic IMO.


----------



## sofiagm

Hello! Can someone take a look at these Acne Studios Tessy slides? I just bought them on Poshmark and would love opinions since I have very little knowledge of Acne products! Here is a link to the listing. https://bnc.lt/focc/MNc6xc2ZrT


----------



## Jillaynerenee

Hi everyone! Would you mind helping me authenticate these Chanel flats? Found at Value Village for $5.99! My worry is mostly that the foil logo on the inside is worn off quite a bit, with the "C" and "made in italy" being completely worn off on one of the shoes. Thanks so much.


----------



## shuze

sofiagm said:


> Hello! Can someone take a look at these Acne Studios Tessy slides? I just bought them on Poshmark and would love opinions since I have very little knowledge of Acne products! Here is a link to the listing. https://bnc.lt/focc/MNc6xc2ZrT


Authentic IMO


----------



## lamodeee

shuze said:


> Please see page 1 for needed pics.


Thanks for your reply. I am attaching all the photos I received. 
Thank you again!


----------



## sofiagm

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


Thank you very much!


----------



## shuze

lamodeee said:


> Thanks for your reply. I am attaching all the photos I received.
> Thank you again!
> View attachment 4304959
> View attachment 4304960
> View attachment 4304961


Authentic IMO


----------



## Sparkletastic

Thanks in advance for authenticating these Christian Louboutin boots!

Item number: 273631545577
Listing number: ?
Seller: monpetitinfant
Link: CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN BABEL 100 RODANO KNEE-HIGH BOOTS, Brown, Size 41, Pre-Owned https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/273631545577
Comments: I have purchased these boots and am providing additional photos that I’ve taken


----------



## eklovesshoes

Can someone please authenticate and identify these Manolo Blahnik pumps? Thank you!


----------



## eklovesshoes

Can someone please authenticate and identify these Manolo Blahnik pumps:


----------



## audreylita

eklovesshoes said:


> Can someone please authenticate and identify these Manolo Blahnik pumps:
> View attachment 4314751
> View attachment 4314752
> View attachment 4314754
> View attachment 4314756
> View attachment 4314757
> View attachment 4314759
> View attachment 4314761
> View attachment 4314762
> View attachment 4314763
> View attachment 4314764


Authentic IMO, is there a listing link?


----------



## shuze

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks in advance for authenticating these Christian Louboutin boots!
> 
> Item number: 273631545577
> Listing number: ?
> Seller: monpetitinfant
> Link: CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN BABEL 100 RODANO KNEE-HIGH BOOTS, Brown, Size 41, Pre-Owned https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/273631545577
> Comments: I have purchased these boots and am providing additional photos that I’ve taken
> View attachment 4314733
> View attachment 4314734
> View attachment 4314735


Please post on the Louboutin thread. Only Louboutin and Valentino have their own thread.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...d-page-1-post-2.791702/page-825#post-32789232


----------



## eklovesshoes

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO, is there a listing link?


Perfect, thanks for your help! There is no active listing, I bought the shoes with my fingers crossed because there was not enough time to authenticate beforehand


----------



## ericaavina

Authentic?


----------



## Aleksa1234

Hello! Can someone help me with these D&G booties, I have a feeling they aren’t real ‍♀️ Thank you!


----------



## catpusheeno

Hi! I bought these Stuart Weitzman boots off eBay but I don't think they are what they say they are.

Item: Stuart Weitzman Low Jack Black Suede OTK Boot Size 8.5M F12
Listing number: 143083300201
Seller: pheel_great
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Stuart-Wei...vip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m43663.l10137
Comments:


> F12 10/22/18 BR
> 
> They are preowned in good condition. The soles show minor wear. Insoles show minor wear.  Boots show minor wear with some scuffing to suede areas. They come with original box.
> 
> Heel height is approximately 3”
> 
> Shaft height is approximately 23”



They have a very strong smell (like paper?) and even if I sniff very hard I can't smell the leather. I have 3 other boots and none of them smell like that.


----------



## Aleksa1234

Hello everyone! I have Gucci Dionysus flats and I’m not sure if they are real... could you help me please? Thanks!


----------



## audreylita

Aleksa1234 said:


> Hello everyone! I have Gucci Dionysus flats and I’m not sure if they are real... could you help me please? Thanks!


Authentic.


----------



## shuze

catpusheeno said:


> Hi! I bought these Stuart Weitzman boots off eBay but I don't think they are what they say they are.
> 
> Item: Stuart Weitzman Low Jack Black Suede OTK Boot Size 8.5M F12
> Listing number: 143083300201
> Seller: pheel_great
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Stuart-Wei...vip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m43663.l10137
> Comments:
> 
> 
> They have a very strong smell (like paper?) and even if I sniff very hard I can't smell the leather. I have 3 other boots and none of them smell like that.
> 
> View attachment 4316350
> View attachment 4316351
> View attachment 4316352
> View attachment 4316353
> View attachment 4316355
> View attachment 4316356
> View attachment 4316357
> View attachment 4316358
> View attachment 4316359
> View attachment 4316360


They are authentic IMO although I have no idea what they may have been exposed to which has caused an odor.


----------



## Aleksa1234

Authentic?


----------



## shuze

Aleksa1234 said:


> Authentic?


Please post on the Louboutin thread.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...d-page-1-post-2.791702/page-826#post-32807048


----------



## catpusheeno

shuze said:


> They are authentic IMO although I have no idea what they may have been exposed to which has caused an odor.



I asked the seller and he stored the boots in a cardboard box, which is exactly the smell I was getting. So it made sense. I let it air out and put dry lavender around it to deodorize it. If it fails I would probably spray diluted vinegar.


----------



## shuze

catpusheeno said:


> I asked the seller and he stored the boots in a cardboard box, which is exactly the smell I was getting. So it made sense. I let it air out and put dry lavender around it to deodorize it. If it fails I would probably spray diluted vinegar.


I bet airing them will do it!


----------



## Jamjamsweet

Item Name: Stuart Weitzman Ring Detail Booties
Comments: I bought these shoes second hand on Poshmark. 
The first thing I noticed was that the rubber soles do not say Stuart Weitzman anywhere. They instead say “Plaginsa” which, when I looked it up, is a manufacturer of soles based in Spain. 
The second thing I noticed was that the Stuart Weitzman inner label as well as the size and serial number stamp are extremely faded and hard to see. All of my Stuart Weitzman shoes have size/serial number stamps that have not faded at all, despite daily wear. 
Finally, the shoes do not smell like real leather and instead smell very chemically. 

I contacted the seller and she swears that she bought them at a store in Beverly Hills and that they are 100% authentic. She also said that Plaginsa is the manufacturer of Stuart Weitzman soles, but I was unable to validate that information online. This makes me doubt the authenticity of the shoes even more because if she said that she had the shoes resoled, that would make sense. But because she is saying that she bought the shoes in-store with the Plaginsa sole, it makes me think she is lying. 

Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## shuze

Jamjamsweet said:


> Item Name: Stuart Weitzman Ring Detail Booties
> Comments: I bought these shoes second hand on Poshmark.
> The first thing I noticed was that the rubber soles do not say Stuart Weitzman anywhere. They instead say “Plaginsa” which, when I looked it up, is a manufacturer of soles based in Spain.
> The second thing I noticed was that the Stuart Weitzman inner label as well as the size and serial number stamp are extremely faded and hard to see. All of my Stuart Weitzman shoes have size/serial number stamps that have not faded at all, despite daily wear.
> Finally, the shoes do not smell like real leather and instead smell very chemically.
> 
> I contacted the seller and she swears that she bought them at a store in Beverly Hills and that they are 100% authentic. She also said that Plaginsa is the manufacturer of Stuart Weitzman soles, but I was unable to validate that information online. This makes me doubt the authenticity of the shoes even more because if she said that she had the shoes resoled, that would make sense. But because she is saying that she bought the shoes in-store with the Plaginsa sole, it makes me think she is lying.
> 
> Thanks in advance everyone!


Your pictures are out of focus and too dark to see detail but my gut feeling is that they are vintage and genuine. Did the seller tell you how old they’re supposed to be? Can you supply more in focus pictures of the exterior of the boot in profile. If they’re vintage nonstamped SW soling is not an issue. The interiors look ok and worn stamping is not an issue.


----------



## Miss Dale

Listing number: 30302435177
Seller: Lookatyou*10
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/New-sz-9-5-...h=item468da8aa23:g:oLEAAOSwf2pbgHQ~:rk:5:pf:0
Comments: I am in love with these shoes!! Can someone please let me know if they are authentic? Thanks in advance


----------



## shuze

Miss Dale said:


> Listing number: 30302435177
> Seller: Lookatyou*10
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/New-sz-9-5-...h=item468da8aa23:g:oLEAAOSwf2pbgHQ~:rk:5:pf:0
> Comments: I am in love with these shoes!! Can someone please let me know if they are authentic? Thanks in advance


Please post on the Louboutin thread:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...d-page-1-post-2.791702/page-827#post-32839579


----------



## Miss Dale

shuze said:


> Please post on the Louboutin thread:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...d-page-1-post-2.791702/page-827#post-32839579



Oops! Thank you


----------



## Aleksa1234

Hello! I have these Dolce&Gabbana booties and I can’t find this style online... that’s a big red flag. I’m having a difficult time believing these are authentic. Could you help me figure it out? Thank you!


----------



## Cynthiaal

Hi, could you please help me authenticate these Manolo Blahnik heels? Thank you!


----------



## audreylita

Cynthiaal said:


> Hi, could you please help me authenticate these Manolo Blahnik heels? Thank you!


Authentic IMO.


----------



## babybaby123

Item Name: Chanel Massaro Black Satin Ankle Strap Dress Shoe
Seller: Purchased at an estate sale
Comments:  I purchased these lovely shoes at an estate sale.  No one could say for sure if they were authentic.    They feel amazing.  However,  I have not seen a label like this and wanted to know if they are truly a Chanel Massaro shoe.  If they are real can you tell me anything more about them?


----------



## babybaby123

babybaby123 said:


> View attachment 4328590
> View attachment 4328591
> View attachment 4328592
> View attachment 4328593
> View attachment 4328594
> View attachment 4328595
> View attachment 4328596
> 
> Item Name: Chanel Massaro Black Satin Ankle Strap Dress Shoe
> Seller: Purchased at an estate sale
> Comments:  I purchased these lovely shoes at an estate sale.  No one could say for sure if they were authentic.    They feel amazing.  However,  I have not seen a label like this and wanted to know if they are truly a Chanel Massaro shoe.  If they are real can you tell me anything more about them?


----------



## audreylita

babybaby123 said:


> View attachment 4328590
> View attachment 4328591
> View attachment 4328592
> View attachment 4328593
> View attachment 4328594
> View attachment 4328595
> View attachment 4328596
> 
> Item Name: Chanel Massaro Black Satin Ankle Strap Dress Shoe
> Seller: Purchased at an estate sale
> Comments:  I purchased these lovely shoes at an estate sale.  No one could say for sure if they were authentic.    They feel amazing.  However,  I have not seen a label like this and wanted to know if they are truly a Chanel Massaro shoe.  If they are real can you tell me anything more about them?


Authentic IMO, lovely and quite vintage.  You may be able to find some info at the Massaro website.


----------



## babybaby123

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO, lovely and quite vintage.  You may be able to find some info at the Massaro website.


Thanks for the fast response.  I will try to send them an email.   I am beyond thrilled!


----------



## pursenation

Hi, could you please help me authenticate these Manolo Blahnik slingbacks? 
I got them from TheRealReal. 
https://www.therealreal.com/product...ik-patent-leather-slingback-pumps-_KJHUNtbjYQ
Thank you!


----------



## audreylita

pursenation said:


> Hi, could you please help me authenticate these Manolo Blahnik slingbacks?
> I got them from TheRealReal.
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...ik-patent-leather-slingback-pumps-_KJHUNtbjYQ
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4330309
> View attachment 4330311
> View attachment 4330316
> View attachment 4330312
> View attachment 4330313
> View attachment 4330315
> View attachment 4330322
> View attachment 4330321
> View attachment 4330320


Authentic.


----------



## sofiagm

Item Name: Chloe Ballet Flats

Link: https://posh.mk/QmNrRwoI4T

Seller: dfjstar

Comments: Hi, I would love an opinion on these shoes! Thank you in advance


----------



## shuze

sofiagm said:


> Item Name: Chloe Ballet Flats
> 
> Link: https://posh.mk/QmNrRwoI4T
> 
> Seller: dfjstar
> 
> Comments: Hi, I would love an opinion on these shoes! Thank you in advance


Authentic IMO


----------



## sofiagm

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


Thank you!


----------



## kacaruso

Dear authenticators could you please kindly take a look at those for me???
Name: Christian Louboutin brown suede boots
Seller: local second hand luxury boutique


----------



## BeenBurned

kacaruso said:


> Dear authenticators could you please kindly take a look at those for me???
> Name: Christian Louboutin brown suede boots
> Seller: local second hand luxury boutique
> View attachment 4334682
> View attachment 4334683
> View attachment 4334684
> View attachment 4334685
> View attachment 4334686
> View attachment 4334687
> View attachment 4334688


Louboutin has its own thread:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...d-page-1-post-2.791702/page-826#post-32807048


----------



## shuze

kacaruso said:


> Dear authenticators could you please kindly take a look at those for me???
> Name: Christian Louboutin brown suede boots
> Seller: local second hand luxury boutique
> View attachment 4334682
> View attachment 4334683
> View attachment 4334684
> View attachment 4334685
> View attachment 4334686
> View attachment 4334687
> View attachment 4334688


Louboutin has its own thread. Please post there.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...d-page-1-post-2.791702/page-827#post-32870845


----------



## kacaruso

shuze said:


> Louboutin has its own thread. Please post there.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...d-page-1-post-2.791702/page-827#post-32870845



I’ve realised that right after I’ve posted! So sorry xxxx


----------



## hellolexxi

Hey there!
I bought these shoes for cheap and I’m hoping they’re authentic. They feel and seem real. Can you help authenticate please. 

Chanel CC chain link black ankle boots


----------



## shuze

hellolexxi said:


> Hey there!
> I bought these shoes for cheap and I’m hoping they’re authentic. They feel and seem real. Can you help authenticate please.
> 
> Chanel CC chain link black ankle boots


Counterfeit IMO..Can you return them?


----------



## hellolexxi

shuze said:


> Counterfeit IMO..Can you return them?


 Oh no! I have the receipt so I’ll try tomorrow. Thank you


----------



## shuze

hellolexxi said:


> Oh no! I have the receipt so I’ll try tomorrow. Thank you



Before you return them can you post a few more pictures? I didn’t like the interior stamping or the sole stamping but I just got a PM from another authenticator who thinks they’re OK and I definitely don’t want to make an error at your expense.


----------



## shuze

shuze said:


> Counterfeit IMO..Can you return them?


PLEASE post a few more pics. I think I misread the photos.


----------



## audreylita

Pictures of stitching on the bootie would be most helpful.  Also photos of the outside of the zipper and both sides of the interior zipper as well. If you refer to the first post of this thread you'll see pictures that are needed to make a proper call. 

I'm not sure exactly what I'm looking at of the interior sole, is that beige leather you're showing?


hellolexxi said:


> Hey there!
> I bought these shoes for cheap and I’m hoping they’re authentic. They feel and seem real. Can you help authenticate please.
> 
> Chanel CC chain link black ankle boots


Pictures of any stitching on the bootie would be most helpful and is important.  Also full photos of the outside of the zipper and both sides of the interior zipper as well. If you refer to the first post of this thread you'll see pictures that are needed for any proper authentication.  

I'm not sure exactly what I'm looking at of the interior sole, is that beige leather you're showing?  And an original listing link is helpful, too.  Thanks.


----------



## hellolexxi

okay not a problem. Here are a few more photos for you.
Thanks so much!


----------



## shuze

hellolexxi said:


> okay not a problem. Here are a few more photos for you.
> Thanks so much!



Thanks for reposting. These help. There’s still something that’s bothering me but I definitely am changing my call and deferring to Audreylita as my issue could just be one of someone not doing their job as perfectly as I’d expect. Wait for her.


----------



## audreylita

hellolexxi said:


> okay not a problem. Here are a few more photos for you.
> Thanks so much!


Not authentic IMO.


----------



## Cheriepay

I am new to this site so hope I am posting this right!! I am the owner of these and wondering if they are real Dolce & Gabana shoes? Any help is appreciated


----------



## audreylita

Cheriepay said:


> I am new to this site so hope I am posting this right!! I am the owner of these and wondering if they are real Dolce & Gabana shoes? Any help is appreciated


I think those were my shoes.  Authentic.


----------



## Cheriepay

audreylita said:


> I think those were my shoes.  Authentic.


Thank you! I love them!


----------



## gquinn

I just purchased some ballet flats from Poshmark so I will include my own pictures also.

Item: Chanel ballet flats
	

		
			
		

		
	












Seller: lizzylove39
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Chanel-Shoes-5c5da7155c44526e3fdad8e7

I have some concerns as I compared them to my other ballet flats. Interlocking cc logo on cap-toe is thicker and not uniform & is entirely raised including dead space; Space between the interlocking CC is too small; the ends of the Cs are too close together; the grosgrain trim is not supposed to be sewn together at the ribbon; grosgrain trim is different; where suede heel  lining meets leather is straight up and down rather than on an angle; Font of size looks off; CC stamp on sole looks off also. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## gquinn

gquinn said:


> I just purchased some ballet flats from Poshmark so I will include my own pictures also.
> 
> Item: Chanel ballet flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4340822
> View attachment 4340823
> View attachment 4340824
> View attachment 4340825
> View attachment 4340826
> View attachment 4340827
> View attachment 4340828
> View attachment 4340829
> View attachment 4340830
> View attachment 4340831
> 
> Seller: lizzylove39
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Chanel-Shoes-5c5da7155c44526e3fdad8e7
> 
> I have some concerns as I compared them to my other ballet flats. Interlocking cc logo on cap-toe is thicker and not uniform & is entirely raised including dead space; Space between the interlocking CC is too small; the ends of the Cs are too close together; the grosgrain trim is not supposed to be sewn together at the ribbon; grosgrain trim is different; where suede heel  lining meets leather is straight up and down rather than on an angle; Font of size looks off; CC stamp on sole looks off also.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


----------



## hellolexxi

audreylita said:


> Not authentic IMO.


What a shame. I was hoping they were authentic but the number and the made in Italy placement is off comparing to real ones I saw pictures of. Thanks so much! Will return


----------



## hellolexxi

shuze said:


> Thanks for reposting. These help. There’s still something that’s bothering me but I definitely am changing my call and deferring to Audreylita as my issue could just be one of someone not doing their job as perfectly as I’d expect. Wait for her.


Do Chanel ever have “seconds” sales? Is that a possibility?
yes the logo of made in Italy is different to how Chanel place them on other shoes. Thanks for your help though.


----------



## shuze

hellolexxi said:


> Do Chanel ever have “seconds” sales? Is that a possibility?
> yes the logo of made in Italy is different to how Chanel place them on other shoes. Thanks for your help though.


No seconds and sorry too. As soon as I saw that stamping I knew but I needed Audreylita to confirm as she wears Chanel and I don’t. Return them.


----------



## audreylita

hellolexxi said:


> Do Chanel ever have “seconds” sales? Is that a possibility?
> yes the logo of made in Italy is different to how Chanel place them on other shoes. Thanks for your help though.


It's more than just the logo.


----------



## gquinn

No need for an opinion as they were deemed counterfeit by Etinceler. 



gquinn said:


> I just purchased some ballet flats from Poshmark so I will include my own pictures also.
> 
> Item: Chanel ballet flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4340822
> View attachment 4340823
> View attachment 4340824
> View attachment 4340825
> View attachment 4340826
> View attachment 4340827
> View attachment 4340828
> View attachment 4340829
> View attachment 4340830
> View attachment 4340831
> 
> Seller: lizzylove39
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Chanel-Shoes-5c5da7155c44526e3fdad8e7
> 
> I have some concerns as I compared them to my other ballet flats. Interlocking cc logo on cap-toe is thicker and not uniform & is entirely raised including dead space; Space between the interlocking CC is too small; the ends of the Cs are too close together; the grosgrain trim is not supposed to be sewn together at the ribbon; grosgrain trim is different; where suede heel  lining meets leather is straight up and down rather than on an angle; Font of size looks off; CC stamp on sole looks off also.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


----------



## pebbledshore

Hi girls, I'd appreciate your advice as to whether these shoes are authentic!

FOR AUCTION SITES: ebay
Item: Saint Laurent Tribute 75 Wedding Silver Glitter Platform Sandals Size 36
Code: 457757 GIH00 8101
Seller: lenkainbe 
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Saint-L...=item591ebb3838:g:6F4AAOSwRWRbOAiz:rk:16:pf:0


----------



## shuze

pebbledshore said:


> Hi girls, I'd appreciate your advice as to whether these shoes are authentic!
> 
> FOR AUCTION SITES: ebay
> Item: Saint Laurent Tribute 75 Wedding Silver Glitter Platform Sandals Size 36
> Code: 457757 GIH00 8101
> Seller: lenkainbe
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Saint-L...=item591ebb3838:g:6F4AAOSwRWRbOAiz:rk:16:pf:0


Authentic IMO


----------



## MaxDexter

Hi everyone,

I am going to one important event in March and I want to buy these Tods shoes. Thanks for any help.
Item: Tod's leather shoes boots EUR 41.5 uk 8.5 RRP £325
Item code: 292904589957
Seller: passevogueclothing
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tods-lea...=item4432795a85:g:r5MAAOSwMflcMM3B:rk:35:pf:0


----------



## shuze

MaxDexter said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am going to one important event in March and I want to buy these Tods shoes. Thanks for any help.
> Item: Tod's leather shoes boots EUR 41.5 uk 8.5 RRP £325
> Item code: 292904589957
> Seller: passevogueclothing
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tods-lea...=item4432795a85:g:r5MAAOSwMflcMM3B:rk:35:pf:0


Enjoy your event. Authentic IMO


----------



## pebbledshore

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


Thanks very much!


----------



## pebbledshore

Hi everyone, I'd appreciate your advice as to whether these shoes are authentic as well. Thanks a million.

ebay
Item: Saint Laurent Tribute Sandal 75 White Patent Leather Size 36.5
Seller: iseller
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Saint-L..._trksid=p2055359.m2763.l2649&autorefresh=true


----------



## Wonderland80

Hello, I was wondering if anyone can tell me if these Manolo's are authentic? Please see link below. TIA!! 

www.vestiairecollective.com/women-shoes/heels/manolo-blahnik/ecru-suede-manolo-blahnik-heels-7017799.shtml


----------



## audreylita

Wonderland80 said:


> Hello, I was wondering if anyone can tell me if these Manolo's are authentic? Please see link below. TIA!!
> 
> www.vestiairecollective.com/women-shoes/heels/manolo-blahnik/ecru-suede-manolo-blahnik-heels-7017799.shtml


Authentic IMO.


----------



## shuze

pebbledshore said:


> Hi everyone, I'd appreciate your advice as to whether these shoes are authentic as well. Thanks a million.
> 
> ebay
> Item: Saint Laurent Tribute Sandal 75 White Patent Leather Size 36.5
> Seller: iseller
> 
> The pictures really show little detail. If you buy them please post clear pictures of any interior stamping, the sole stamping, the shoe on its side so I can see balance and the finishing of the lining. I think they’re OK but I need better pictures. On the upside, although I’m against using things not attached to the shoe for authentication (boxes, dust bags,removable charms etc.) the box does match the shoe and no one is counterfeiting a Kurt Geiger label.
> 
> I can’t authenticate them from the pictures but I can tell you that I would personally buy them without concern but I’d also really check them out when they arrived.


----------



## Wonderland80

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO.


Thank you kindly


----------



## Wonderland80

Hello again, would love to know if these pair are authentic? Many thanks 
www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/perth/women-s-shoes/dior-j-adior-eur-35-au-5-black-patent-slingback-heels-flats-shoes/1210508296


----------



## bonnie.

Hi, 
Are Chanel jelly camellia thong sandals suppose to have a number next to the shoe size?
I managed to find two listings from Fashionphile that had something similar.  But, I would like a second opinion on this. I would hate to be walking around with fakes.Thanks in advance!

Fashionphile Links:
https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-jelly-camellia-thong-sandals-38-black-white-123792
https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-jelly-camellia-thong-sandals-38-black-white-89720


----------



## shuze

Wonderland80 said:


> Hello again, would love to know if these pair are authentic? Many thanks
> www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/perth/women-s-shoes/dior-j-adior-eur-35-au-5-black-patent-slingback-heels-flats-shoes/1210508296


Sorry but can’t bring it up. I get “no longer available”. If you’re the buyer post lots of detailed pictures when they arrive.


----------



## meirakins

Hi! I got these Stuart Weitzman hiline boots from Poshmark. The code that should have been printed next to the size inside the boot lining is missing and I can't find a code printed anywhere on it. Authentic or not?


----------



## shuze

meirakins said:


> Hi! I got these Stuart Weitzman hiline boots from Poshmark. The code that should have been printed next to the size inside the boot lining is missing and I can't find a code printed anywhere on it. Authentic or not?
> 
> View attachment 4356708
> View attachment 4356709
> View attachment 4356710
> View attachment 4356711
> View attachment 4356712
> View attachment 4356713
> View attachment 4356714
> View attachment 4356715


Authentic IMO and stamping control is really weird IMO at SW. I recently tried on a pair in the store and the staff was floored when I pointed out that the insole was not stamped. Everyone looked.


----------



## meirakins

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO and stamping control is really weird IMO at SW. I recently tried on a pair in the store and the staff was floored when I pointed out that the insole was not stamped. Everyone looked.



Interesting. Thank you!!


----------



## pebbledshore

Thanks very much for your help. I ended up purchasing this pair instead from Farfetch, and took some photos upon receiving them; would appreciate your advice as to whether they are authentic. 

Item: Saint Laurent Tribute Sandal 75 Nude Patent Leather Size 36
Seller: Farfetch


----------



## shuze

pebbledshore said:


> Thanks very much for your help. I ended up purchasing this pair instead from Farfetch, and took some photos upon receiving them; would appreciate your advice as to whether they are authentic.
> 
> Item: Saint Laurent Tribute Sandal 75 Nude Patent Leather Size 36
> Seller: Farfetch[/QUOTE



Authentic IMO


----------



## applefresh

Hello,

May I have some help authenticating these Chanel espadrilles ?

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/223360074399

The box I have doesn’t have the made in Italy on the bottom of the shoe box.

Item: Chanel espadrille lamb skin black 36
Size:36
Seller: eBay, https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/223360074399

Any input would help.

Thank you.


----------



## applefresh

applefresh said:


> Hello,
> 
> May I have some help authenticating these Chanel espadrilles ?
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/223360074399
> 
> The box I have doesn’t have the made in Italy on the bottom of the shoe box.
> 
> Item: Chanel espadrille lamb skin black 36
> Size:36
> Seller: eBay, https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/223360074399
> 
> Any input would help.
> 
> Thank you.



Hello, I was on my phone before so couldn't upload photos. Here are the photos if can't be seen on the page.


----------



## audreylita

applefresh said:


> Hello,
> 
> May I have some help authenticating these Chanel espadrilles ?
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/223360074399
> 
> The box I have doesn’t have the made in Italy on the bottom of the shoe box.
> 
> Item: Chanel espadrille lamb skin black 36
> Size:36
> Seller: eBay, https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/223360074399
> 
> Any input would help.
> 
> Thank you.


You cannot base authenticity of a shoe based on a shoebox, I've been buying Chanel shoes since the 80's and there are a myriad of differences over the years.


----------



## applefresh

audreylita said:


> You cannot base authenticity of a shoe based on a shoebox, I've been buying Chanel shoes since the 80's and there are a myriad of differences over the years.



I see. Thank you.  Based on your opinion of the pictured shoe, would you say it is authentic? The lambskin feels soft as the ones I've felt and tried on.


----------



## audreylita

applefresh said:


> I see. Thank you.  Based on your opinion of the pictured shoe, would you say it is authentic? The lambskin feels soft as the ones I've felt and tried on.


Espadrilles are not my expertise but based on the photos provided, they are authentic IMO.


----------



## lamodeee

Hello,
I just received the photos of this Stuart Weitzman Reserve Boots in grey suede color. Please see attached photos and your opinion is much appreciated!


----------



## shuze

lamodeee said:


> Hello,
> I just received the photos of this Stuart Weitzman Reserve Boots in grey suede color. Please see attached photos and your opinion is much appreciated!


----------



## shuze

Authentic IMO


----------



## lamodeee

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


Thank you very much!!


----------



## cocoxcho

Hello!
I just purchased these Chanel black cotton canvas wedges from TRR and was wondering if they are authentic? You're help is very much appreciated. Thank you.

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/sandals/chanel-3ZuE5RxX154


----------



## applefresh

audreylita said:


> Espadrilles are not my expertise but based on the photos provided, they are authentic IMO.


Thank you. I appreciate your opinion.


----------



## styleformiles

hi everyone! i was wondering if someone could authenticate these for me? i got them on ebay from this seller a few months ago and had to have the heels replaced (i've read that actually can happen with chanel), but this is my first-ever non-make up chanel purchase, so obviously wanted a third party opinion. i know now i should have posted this waaay before making an offer. please let me know if i can provide more info/pics to help decipher. THANK YOU!


----------



## audreylita

styleformiles said:


> hi everyone! i was wondering if someone could authenticate these for me? i got them on ebay from this seller a few months ago and had to have the heels replaced (i've read that actually can happen with chanel), but this is my first-ever non-make up chanel purchase, so obviously wanted a third party opinion. i know now i should have posted this waaay before making an offer. please let me know if i can provide more info/pics to help decipher. THANK YOU!
> View attachment 4367253
> View attachment 4367254
> View attachment 4367255
> View attachment 4367256
> View attachment 4367257
> View attachment 4367253
> View attachment 4367254
> View attachment 4367255
> View attachment 4367257
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4367253
> View attachment 4367254


Can you please provide the original listing link?  I own the same shoe and there are numerous inconsistencies.  Thank you.


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> Can you please provide the original listing link?  I own the same shoe and there are numerous inconsistencies.  Thank you.


I’d like to see more too and especially the shoe on its side and better pictures of the lining but I agree with Audreylita and believe IMO that these are not Chanel.
Please show interior stamping too.


----------



## shuze

cocoxcho said:


> Hello!
> I just purchased these Chanel black cotton canvas wedges from TRR and was wondering if they are authentic? You're help is very much appreciated. Thank you.
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/sandals/chanel-3ZuE5RxX154


Authentic IMO


----------



## styleformiles

audreylita said:


> Can you please provide the original listing link?  I own the same shoe and there are numerous inconsistencies.  Thank you.





shuze said:


> I’d like to see more too and especially the shoe on its side and better pictures of the lining but I agree with Audreylita and believe IMO that these are not Chanel.
> Please show interior stamping too.



thanks so much, everyone! the listing appeared to have disappeared. see additional pics here. they weren't terribly expensive, so i didn't expect much. that being said if your instinct is right and these are fakes, im probably going to stick to VC or RR for any designer second hand from now on, and invest in a proper pair of these from an actual chanel store or saks!


----------



## shuze

styleformiles said:


> thanks so much, everyone! the listing appeared to have disappeared. see additional pics here. they weren't terribly expensive, so i didn't expect much. that being said if your instinct is right and these are fakes, im probably going to stick to VC or RR for any designer second hand from now on, and invest in a proper pair of these from an actual chanel store or saks!



So sorry and they’re definitely counterfeit off those pictures. You may want to contact your credit card company.


----------



## styleformiles

thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## xamsx

Hello! I need some advice. I have recently purchased a preloved worn-once lowland boot from VC but I have some questions. The fastening/ribbon tie on the boots seems to be different from what I notice from other websites/pictures. The ribbon is in the same material as the suede instead of smooth leather like I seen in some photos online. The box that it came with is a different blue from my other SW boxes that I purchased directly from the SW boutiques (the blue on the right in the picture is my own) and lastly, the serial number doesn't match the box serial number too. I'm a little concerned that this might not be authentic. Could someone tell me if the fastening is supposed to be in the suede leather or smooth leather? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shuze

xamsx said:


> Hello! I need some advice. I have recently purchased a preloved worn-once lowland boot from VC but I have some questions. The fastening/ribbon tie on the boots seems to be different from what I notice from other websites/pictures. The ribbon is in the same material as the suede instead of smooth leather like I seen in some photos online. The box that it came with is a different blue from my other SW boxes that I purchased directly from the SW boutiques (the blue on the right in the picture is my own) and lastly, the serial number doesn't match the box serial number too. I'm a little concerned that this might not be authentic. Could someone tell me if the fastening is supposed to be in the suede leather or smooth leather?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 IMO your boots are authentic but older. Weitzman has been making that boot for a long time. I’m sure yours will be fine but IMO the reason that the tie has been changed from suede to leather in current product is because leather is stronger so use a gentle hand on yours. The box is definitely an older box. I don’t know why the stamping is different but there are all kinds of possible reasons.

You always must compare like product to like product when considering authenticity issues. Again, yours are older.


----------



## fashionfusion

Hi- looking for some advice regarding these Stuart’s Weitzman boots that I recently purchased second hand. I had originally thought they were the Reserve boots but now I am not sure of the style.  The heel is 55 mm which is higher that the Reserve boot and the markings on the sole of the heels are different to that of the Reserve. The number ‘245’ is printed on the sole along with ‘vero cuoio’. There is also no size anywhere on the inside of the boot which is strange so I have no way of determining the size. The calf leather lines the entire suede part of the shoe on the inside whereas on other photos of the Reserve I have seen that there should be suede leather on the top inside part of the boot rather than calf leather. Would appreciate any guidance regarding these boots. Thanks (Photos Attached)


----------



## shuze

fashionfusion said:


> Hi- looking for some advice regarding these Stuart’s Weitzman boots that I recently purchased second hand. I had originally thought they were the Reserve boots but now I am not sure of the style.  The heel is 55 mm which is higher that the Reserve boot and the markings on the sole of the heels are different to that of the Reserve. The number ‘245’ is printed on the sole along with ‘vero cuoio’. There is also no size anywhere on the inside of the boot which is strange so I have no way of determining the size. The calf leather lines the entire suede part of the shoe on the inside whereas on other photos of the Reserve I have seen that there should be suede leather on the top inside part of the boot rather than calf leather. Would appreciate any guidance regarding these boots. Thanks (Photos Attached)


This is an authentication thread to all I can tell you is that they are authentic and show significant wear which seemingly has rubbed all stamping but everything is correct. You may want to post your Weizman questions to that community on a general thread. Someone will know the name. Lastly, to figure out the size just have women you know try them on. You’ll know the size within 1/2 size quickly. Weitzman is pretty consistent. My size never varies in any of his very low heel OTK 50/50 boots and mine are all slightly different. There’s variance in the leg for me but not the shoe.


----------



## fashionfusion

shuze said:


> This is an authentication thread to all I can tell you is that they are authentic and show significant wear which seemingly has rubbed all stamping but everything is correct. You may want to post your Weizman questions to that community on a general thread. Someone will know the name. Lastly, to figure out the size just have women you know try them on. You’ll know the size within 1/2 size quickly. Weitzman is pretty consistent. My size never varies in any of his very low heel OTK 50/50 boots and mine are all slightly different. There’s variance in the leg for me but not the shoe.


 
Okay thats great glad to hear they are authentic - thanks so much for your help. Will do some digging and further research on the style and size. Thanks again!


----------



## shuze

fashionfusion said:


> Okay thats great glad to hear they are authentic - thanks so much for your help. Will do some digging and further research on the style and size. Thanks again!


Here’s the SW 50/50 thread. Those girls should be able to identify your boots even though they’re not 50/50s.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/stuart-weitzman-50-50-thread.718160/


----------



## 25wishes

Hello,

Could someone please authenticate this manolo (hangisi satin flats, silver). I got them off a reseller and would like to know if its authentic.

Also, the brooch/crystal color is sparkly "white". I am worried because I do not see many flats having a "white" crystal brooch. 

Mosr flats that I see have a "darker" crystal brooch. 

Thank you so much xx


----------



## 25wishes

Whoops, forgot this pic


----------



## audreylita

25wishes said:


> Whoops, forgot this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4370412
> View attachment 4370413


Shoes appear to be authentic based on the photos you've provided.  Manolo uses a variety of Swarovski crystal colors on his shoes, the color you have is the original one used and is still in use.  

Additional key photos would have been helpful, please refer to the first post in this thread if you need authentication again.  Also a link to an original listing is always most helpful.  Thanks.


----------



## afqueen

Hello 

Can you please authenticate these Manolo Blahnik Hangisi Royal Blue Satin Pump Crystal Buckle Detail Size 40  . I should receive them by tomorrow and can add additional pics if needed.

Listing number: 173826795067
Seller: btq2006
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Bla...Qp0GyF6SJs%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
Comments: Thank You


----------



## audreylita

afqueen said:


> Hello
> 
> Can you please authenticate these Manolo Blahnik Hangisi Royal Blue Satin Pump Crystal Buckle Detail Size 40  . I should receive them by tomorrow and can add additional pics if needed.
> 
> Listing number: 173826795067
> Seller: btq2006
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Blahnik-Hangisi-Royal-Blue-Satin-Pump-Crystal-Buckle-Detail-Size-40-US-9-/173826795067?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=jZEh4g8etT5js0XpAQp0GyF6SJs%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
> Comments: Thank You


In the future please request authentication prior to purchasing an item.  These shoes are not authentic.


----------



## afqueen

audreylita said:


> In the future please request authentication prior to purchasing an item.  These shoes are not authentic.


Thank you for the quick reply they will be going back. I will definitely have it authenticated first next time.


----------



## gOTHIC86

Hello experts! Please help me authenticate this Manolo Blahnik shoes. Seller said its authentic but I doubt it coz she is selling it cheap. Thank you so much!


----------



## audreylita

gOTHIC86 said:


> Hello experts! Please help me authenticate this Manolo Blahnik shoes. Seller said its authentic but I doubt it coz she is selling it cheap. Thank you so much!


A link to an auction is always requested for proper authentication.  Based on the pictures you've provided, the shoes are not authentic.


----------



## xamsx

shuze said:


> IMO your boots are authentic but older. Weitzman has been making that boot for a long time. I’m sure yours will be fine but IMO the reason that the tie has been changed from suede to leather in current product is because leather is stronger so use a gentle hand on yours. The box is definitely an older box. I don’t know why the stamping is different but there are all kinds of possible reasons.
> 
> You always must compare like product to like product when considering authenticity issues. Again, yours are older.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks Shuze!


----------



## 25wishes

audreylita said:


> Shoes appear to be authentic based on the photos you've provided.  Manolo uses a variety of Swarovski crystal colors on his shoes, the color you have is the original one used and is still in use.
> 
> Additional key photos would have been helpful, please refer to the first post in this thread if you need authentication again.  Also a link to an original listing is always most helpful.  Thanks.  [emoji2]


Thank you dear [emoji253] [emoji253]


----------



## squidgee

Hi autehnticators! I would appreciate if you could take a look at these Rag & Bone boots for authenticity.

Item name: Rag & Bone Ellis Knit Sock bootie

Seller: Poshmark

Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/ellis-knit-boot-5c7bfaa8bbd8b7e5d9fdc9aa

Comments: The seller I purchased them from says they are wholesaler/liquidations person which is why they have a goods stock of many authentic R&B styles. TIA for your expertise!


----------



## Mariana3073

Hello, 
Can you please help me identify if these shoes are real?
They're not from ebay but from a Portuguese website where people sell their stuff so I can't really fit the mold of the thread because sellers don't have ratings or anything like ebay does.

Model: upon Google research they look like the Jimmy Choo Abel in gold glitter
Link: https://m.olx.pt/anuncio/jimmy-choo-IDCZW5x.html#position=3&page=1

I've attached the photos, thank you so much in advance and I'm sorry I couldn't get better pictures from the seller!


----------



## shuze

Mariana3073 said:


> Hello,
> Can you please help me identify if these shoes are real?
> They're not from ebay but from a Portuguese website where people sell their stuff so I can't really fit the mold of the thread because sellers don't have ratings or anything like ebay does.
> 
> Model: upon Google research they look like the Jimmy Choo Abel in gold glitter
> Link: https://m.olx.pt/anuncio/jimmy-choo-IDCZW5x.html#position=3&page=1
> 
> I've attached the photos, thank you so much in advance and I'm sorry I couldn't get better pictures from the seller!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4384375
> View attachment 4384376
> View attachment 4384378
> View attachment 4384380


Authentic IMO


----------



## shuze

squidgee said:


> Hi autehnticators! I would appreciate if you could take a look at these Rag & Bone boots for authenticity.
> 
> Item name: Rag & Bone Ellis Knit Sock bootie
> 
> Seller: Poshmark
> 
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/ellis-knit-boot-5c7bfaa8bbd8b7e5d9fdc9aa
> 
> Comments: The seller I purchased them from says they are wholesaler/liquidations person which is why they have a goods stock of many authentic R&B styles. TIA for your expertise!
> 
> View attachment 4383601
> View attachment 4383602
> View attachment 4383603
> View attachment 4383604
> View attachment 4383605
> View attachment 4383606
> View attachment 4383607
> View attachment 4383609
> View attachment 4383611
> 
> View attachment 4383612


 Or sure if anyone here does them. Sorry, I don’t.


----------



## squidgee

shuze said:


> Or sure if anyone here does them. Sorry, I don’t.


Thanks for taking a look anyway Schuze! Hopefully someone else can chime in if they are familiar enough.


----------



## adnamamx

Hello,

I would appreciate if you could take a look at these shoes and authenticate them!

Item Name: Tweed and Sequin Chanel ballet flats
Seller: Poshmark
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Chanel...-and-sequined-captoe-5c97c3cbaaa5b81bc6be057a

Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## shuze

adnamamx said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would appreciate if you could take a look at these shoes and authenticate them!
> 
> Item Name: Tweed and Sequin Chanel ballet flats
> Seller: Poshmark
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Chanel...-and-sequined-captoe-5c97c3cbaaa5b81bc6be057a
> 
> Thank you in advance!!!


Authentic IMO.


----------



## adnamamx

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO.


Thank you!!!!


----------



## gOTHIC86

Hello experts! 
Can you please help me authenticate this LV shoes? Thank you for the help. Bought this shoe a month ago. I cant find the link of the store as the seller already deleted the listing. 
Item name: LV damier mary jane peep toe pumps
Item code: 809-13


----------



## shuze

gOTHIC86 said:


> Hello experts!
> Can you please help me authenticate this LV shoes? Thank you for the help. Bought this shoe a month ago. I cant find the link of the store as the seller already deleted the listing.
> Item name: LV damier mary jane peep toe pumps
> Item code: 809-13


They are definitely counterfeit IMO.


----------



## gOTHIC86

shuze said:


> They are definitely counterfeit IMO.


Thank you so much! You save me! I was planning to buy another shoes from that shop.


----------



## adnamamx

Hi experts!

I'd like to ask for your help in authenticating the follow shoes:
Item Name: Chanel Ballet Flats
Seller: Poshmark
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Chanel-Ballet-Flats-5c6c666d9c792cce1c804104

Thank you for all the great work you do!


----------



## BeenBurned

gOTHIC86 said:


> Hello experts!
> Can you please help me authenticate this LV shoes? Thank you for the help. Bought this shoe a month ago. I cant find the link of the store as the seller already deleted the listing.
> Item name: LV damier mary jane peep toe pumps
> Item code: 809-13





shuze said:


> They are definitely counterfeit IMO.





gOTHIC86 said:


> Thank you so much! You save me! I was planning to buy another shoes from that shop.


Even if the listing was removed, you can file a SNAD dispute against the seller through Paypal. 

You should do so because you shouldn't have to eat the loss.


----------



## shuze

adnamamx said:


> Hi experts!
> 
> I'd like to ask for your help in authenticating the follow shoes:
> Item Name: Chanel Ballet Flats
> Seller: Poshmark
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Chanel-Ballet-Flats-5c6c666d9c792cce1c804104
> 
> Thank you for all the great work you do!


Authentic IMO and thanks for the TY!


----------



## Crpg

Hi authenticating experts, would like to get help in authenticating these Valentino Rockstud Pumps an acquaintance is selling me. Thank you so much for your help.

I really want it and looks real to me. But can never be too safe and I’m not exactly an expert. Just did online research!


----------



## gOTHIC86

BeenBurned said:


> Even if the listing was removed, you can file a SNAD dispute against the seller through Paypal.
> 
> You should do so because you shouldn't have to eat the loss.


Yes thank you so much! This is really helpful.


----------



## shuze

Crpg said:


> View attachment 4388485
> View attachment 4388486
> View attachment 4388487
> View attachment 4388488
> View attachment 4388489
> View attachment 4388491
> View attachment 4388492
> View attachment 4388493
> View attachment 4388494
> View attachment 4388495
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi authenticating experts, would like to get help in authenticating these Valentino Rockstud Pumps an acquaintance is selling me. Thank you so much for your help.
> 
> I really want it and looks real to me. But can never be too safe and I’m not exactly an expert. Just did online research!


Only Valentino and Louboutin have  their own threads. Please post on the Valentino thread:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...age-before-posting-no-chatting.907413/page-51


----------



## Frivole88

hello authenticators, please help me authenticate this Chanel ballet flats. thanks!

*Item:                 *CHANEL Eel Cap Toe Ballerina Flats Black Beige
*Item Number:*  336343
*Seller:* Fashionphile
*Link:* https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-eel-cap-toe-ballerina-flats-36-black-beige-336343


----------



## shuze

kristinlorraine said:


> hello authenticators, please help me authenticate this Chanel ballet flats. thanks!
> 
> *Item:                 *CHANEL Eel Cap Toe Ballerina Flats Black Beige
> *Item Number:*  336343
> *Seller:* Fashionphile
> *Link:* https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-eel-cap-toe-ballerina-flats-36-black-beige-336343


Authentic IMO


----------



## Frivole88

thank you shuze 


shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


----------



## Crpg

shuze said:


> Only Valentino and Louboutin have  their own threads. Please post on the Valentino thread:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...age-before-posting-no-chatting.907413/page-51


Done! Thanks so much


----------



## sarah072784

Hi!  I was hoping you could help me authenticate these Tory Burch Miller sandals. I was unsure about them because the Tory Burch stamp underneath the heel seemed a little lower than it usually is (closer to the stitching).


----------



## dorothyforauthenticity

Hello! Could you please help with the authenticating this pair of Chanel ballerina. 
I bought it online and the seller claimed having them bought in Japan Chanel store. 
Size: 36
I just felt like they smell bad... like some kinds of low-quality glue smell.


----------



## shuze

dorothyforauthenticity said:


> Hello! Could you please help with the authenticating this pair of Chanel ballerina.
> I bought it online and the seller claimed having them bought in Japan Chanel store.
> Size: 36
> I just felt like they smell bad... like some kinds of low-quality glue smell.


They look fine to me but that doesn’t mean that they can’t have a bad smell. See if they air out and if not you can return them on undisclosed odor. Many things can cause a bad odor including humidity.


----------



## dorothyforauthenticity

shuze said:


> They look fine to me but that doesn’t mean that they can’t have a bad smell. See if they air out and if not you can return them on undisclosed odor. Many things can cause a bad odor including humidity.



Thank you Shuze!!


----------



## findjnyg

changed /


----------



## shuze

sarah072784 said:


> Hi!  I was hoping you could help me authenticate these Tory Burch Miller sandals. I was unsure about them because the Tory Burch stamp underneath the heel seemed a little lower than it usually is (closer to the stitching).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4391825
> View attachment 4391826


I don’t usually comment on Asian production but I think they’re OK and just older.


----------



## Mist1971

hello authenticators, please help me authenticate this Dior shoes. thanks!
I did not have time to verify the authenticity before the purchase and am very worried.
Item: CHRISTIAN DIOR brown suede leather snake pattern gold CD flats shoes 37 sz 6.5
Item Number: 153429674415
Seller: recycleddesignerdeals
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-...rn-gold-CD-flats-shoes-37-sz-6-5/153429674415


----------



## vasko

Ok, hello ladies!
I recently bought those from ebay, but i can't authenticate them. To be honest, they don't look authentic to me, but i have to ask you for more help and do you find similarities with your Hermes Oran sandals. Thank you!


----------



## shuze

vasko said:


> Ok, hello ladies!
> I recently bought those from ebay, but i can't authenticate them. To be honest, they don't look authentic to me, but i have to ask you for more help and do you find similarities with your Hermes Oran sandals. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4395819
> View attachment 4395820
> View attachment 4395821
> View attachment 4395822
> View attachment 4395823
> View attachment 4395824
> View attachment 4395825
> View attachment 4395828
> View attachment 4395829
> View attachment 4395830



Please post the listing.


----------



## shuze

Mist1971 said:


> hello authenticators, please help me authenticate this Dior shoes. thanks!
> I did not have time to verify the authenticity before the purchase and am very worried.
> Item: CHRISTIAN DIOR brown suede leather snake pattern gold CD flats shoes 37 sz 6.5
> Item Number: 153429674415
> Seller: recycleddesignerdeals
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-...rn-gold-CD-flats-shoes-37-sz-6-5/153429674415


Pictures are insufficient. Please post clear focused pictures of the entire lining showing seaming and the full sock lining showing the stamping and any stamping on the sides. Also the underside of any lifting scales. You’ll have to spread the shoe to show the interior pictures.


----------



## frenchfrieskim

Hi I bought this pair of Chanel pumps from the Real Real but they don't have a serial number inside & the stitching seems a little off so I'm worried they might be fake
Thank you!
link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/pumps/chanel-2C6PKm_Yq60


----------



## Mist1971

shuze said:


> Pictures are insufficient. Please post clear focused pictures of the entire lining showing seaming and the full sock lining showing the stamping and any stamping on the sides. Also the underside of any lifting scales. You’ll have to spread the shoe to show the interior pictures.


                                                             Thank you for your attention. I will post additional pics after receiving the shoes.


----------



## vasko

shuze said:


> Pictures are insufficient. Please post clear focused pictures of the entire lining showing seaming and the full sock lining showing the stamping and any stamping on the sides. Also the underside of any lifting scales. You’ll have to spread the shoe to show the interior pictures.



Here's some more pictures.


----------



## shuze

vasko said:


> Here's some more pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4395911
> View attachment 4395912
> View attachment 4395913
> View attachment 4395914
> View attachment 4395915
> View attachment 4395916
> View attachment 4395917
> View attachment 4395918
> View attachment 4395919
> View attachment 4395920


I don’t need more pictures but would like to see the listing.


----------



## shuze

frenchfrieskim said:


> Hi I bought this pair of Chanel pumps from the Real Real but they don't have a serial number inside & the stitching seems a little off so I'm worried they might be fake
> Thank you!
> link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/pumps/chanel-2C6PKm_Yq60


Authentic IMO just older.


----------



## vasko

shuze said:


> I don’t need more pictures but would like to see the listing.


 I said ebay, bacause you probably don't know about www.olx.bg (same as ebay, but for Bulgaria). Here's the listing: https://www.olx.bg/ad/hermes-chehli-nude-CID655-ID7HWxZ.html 
And here's her account and her other products: https://www.olx.bg/ads/user/2gvHW/


----------



## vasko

Person that sells a carpet for 600 euro, probably doesn't sell fake Hermes, but i'm not so sure once i've saw them.
That's why i got confused and i took the risk of buying from this kind of marketplace.


----------



## shuze

vasko said:


> Person that sells a carpet for 600 euro, probably doesn't sell fake Hermes, but i'm not so sure once i've saw them.
> That's why i got confused and i took the risk of buying from this kind of marketplace.


Thanks. I can’t see the listing as I’m not a member but the shoes are not authentic IMO and the dust bag isn’t even close.


----------



## vasko

shuze said:


> Thanks. I can’t see the listing as I’m not a member but the shoes are not authentic IMO and the dust bag isn’t even close.


To be honest, just the smell of synthetic material should tell me they are not, but thank you for you time.


----------



## audreylita

vasko said:


> I said ebay, bacause you probably don't know about www.olx.bg (same as ebay, but for Bulgaria). Here's the listing: https://www.olx.bg/ad/hermes-chehli-nude-CID655-ID7HWxZ.html
> And here's her account and her other products: https://www.olx.bg/ads/user/2gvHW/


Not authentic IMO.


----------



## shuze

vasko said:


> Person that sells a carpet for 600 euro, probably doesn't sell fake Hermes, but i'm not so sure once i've saw them.
> That's why i got confused and i took the risk of buying from this kind of marketplace.



That’s exactly the reason that we all must look at every item individually as anyone can make an error even though they overall sell authentic goods. Genuine handmade rugs are made in that part of the world but so are counterfeit luxury fashion items.


----------



## gOTHIC86

Hello experts!
Please help me authenticate this chanel jelly flats. Bought this few months ago and the seller claimed that it is authentic. Thank you!


----------



## audreylita

vasko said:


> Person that sells a carpet for 600 euro, probably doesn't sell fake Hermes, but i'm not so sure once i've saw them.
> That's why i got confused and i took the risk of buying from this kind of marketplace.


A reseller may be selling high end goods but that does not make them an authenticator of everything.  That's why there are paid authentication services that specialize in only one area.  The counterfeiters have gotten good at what they do and a novice would never know the difference between real and fake and of course that's what they count on.


----------



## shuze

gOTHIC86 said:


> Hello experts!
> Please help me authenticate this chanel jelly flats. Bought this few months ago and the seller claimed that it is authentic. Thank you!



I don’t authenticate molded footwear and I believe Audreylita doesn’t either. IMO it’s pretty impossible to authenticate molded footwear by pictures because there is virtually no visible handwork to judge by so  unless the mold is really poorly done, it’s tough to try and call out. . Copies are made from actual product bought at retail which if done correctly are virtual exact with minimal loss of detail and dimension. The only way to really tell is to have them in hand. Yours are pretty easy to call out as the counterfeits are rough on the petal edges. There’s too much handwork involved to make them smooth so just run your hands over the petal edges and if they’re smooth then IMO they’re most likely genuine.


----------



## beccadancer

Hey experts!

Apologies, very little to go on, I know - but is there any hope of being able to authenticate any of these items at all, please? Thank you in advance for your efforts! 

Item: ALEXANDER MCQUEEN TRAINERS SIZE 6UK 39EU
Listing number: 143209943692
Seller: sophialiso
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/143209943692

Item: ALEXANDER MCQUEEN BRAND NEW SNEAKERS SIZE 56UK 39EU
Listing number: 254034609699
Seller: smeneses3191
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/254034609699
Comments: I was also sent an additional photograph of a serial number inside one shoe, reading ‘366812 39’ - I have attached this to my post.

Item: ALEXANDER MCQUEEN TRAINERS SIZE 6UK 39EU
Listing number: 123709808766
Seller: dimples27_1
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/123709808766


----------



## wildestdreams

Hi TPF fam! I found these Salvatore Ferragamo Vara heels at a local op shop for $65 AUD, but wanted to check its authenticity [emoji4] I would appreciate any insight you may have! Thank you in advance [emoji4]


----------



## shuze

beccadancer said:


> View attachment 4401152
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey experts!
> 
> Apologies, very little to go on, I know - but is there any hope of being able to authenticate any of these items at all, please? Thank you in advance for your efforts!
> 
> Item: ALEXANDER MCQUEEN TRAINERS SIZE 6UK 39EU
> Listing number: 143209943692
> Seller: sophialiso
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/143209943692
> 
> Item: ALEXANDER MCQUEEN BRAND NEW SNEAKERS SIZE 56UK 39EU
> Listing number: 254034609699
> Seller: smeneses3191
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/254034609699
> Comments: I was also sent an additional photograph of a serial number inside one shoe, reading ‘366812 39’ - I have attached this to my post.
> 
> Item: ALEXANDER MCQUEEN TRAINERS SIZE 6UK 39EU
> Listing number: 123709808766
> Seller: dimples27_1
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/123709808766


Sorry but neither of us do sneakers. Hope we eventually have an authenticator who does. Should you buy a pair just double check that the interior is fully leather lined. Most of the counterfeits are synthetically lined. If you’re not sure, go to your local cobbler/shoemaker and ask.


----------



## shuze

wildestdreams said:


> Hi TPF fam! I found these Salvatore Ferragamo Vara heels at a local op shop for $65 AUD, but wanted to check its authenticity [emoji4] I would appreciate any insight you may have! Thank you in advance [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4401434
> View attachment 4401436
> View attachment 4401437
> View attachment 4401439
> View attachment 4401441
> View attachment 4401443
> View attachment 4401444


Authentic IMO


----------



## wildestdreams

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


Ooo that is amazing, thanks for your opinion!!


----------



## beccadancer

shuze said:


> Sorry but neither of us do sneakers. Hope we eventually have an authenticator who does. Should you buy a pair just double check that the interior is fully leather lined. Most of the counterfeits are synthetically lined. If you’re not sure, go to your local cobbler/shoemaker and ask.



Thank you for this! I’ve been comparing the photographs to those on the websites such as Harrod’s / Selfridges and only one pair seems to be exactly the same from what I can see! I may take the gamble. This seller also claims to be able to show proof of purchase so I will take them up on this!


----------



## Kelseyruth326

Stuart Weitzman suede mules with jewel accents

Hello!  I'm wondering about these Stuart Weitzman suede mules.  I picked them up at a local thrift store, so I'm not optimistic about the authenticity, but would be pleasantly surprised.  If authentic, any idea about the style name?

Thanks!!


----------



## chanelll

https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Manolo-Blahnik-Hangisi-Grey-Tweed-Buckle-Flat-Size-36-5/254179779564

Hello Authenticator! 

Looking for some help with these flats. Thank you in advance

❤️


----------



## audreylita

chanelll said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Manolo-Blahnik-Hangisi-Grey-Tweed-Buckle-Flat-Size-36-5/254179779564
> 
> Hello Authenticator!
> 
> Looking for some help with these flats. Thank you in advance
> 
> ❤️


Authentic IMO.


----------



## chanelll

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO.



Thank you!!


----------



## amstevens714

May I ask for help with patent pumps?

Item: black patent heels
Seller: cashinmybag
Link: none functioning 

Thank you so much for any help!


----------



## shuze

amstevens714 said:


> May I ask for help with patent pumps?
> 
> Item: black patent heels
> Seller: cashinmybag
> Link: none functioning
> 
> Thank you so much for any help!


They look OK but please post the full shoe on the side so we can see the profile.


----------



## amstevens714

shuze said:


> They look OK but please post the full shoe on the side so we can see the profile.



Thank you shuze! Here are the requested photos . Thank you for the help ❤️


----------



## shuze

Kelseyruth326 said:


> Stuart Weitzman suede mules with jewel accents
> 
> Hello!  I'm wondering about these Stuart Weitzman suede mules.  I picked them up at a local thrift store, so I'm not optimistic about the authenticity, but would be pleasantly surprised.  If authentic, any idea about the style name?
> 
> Thanks!!


Authentic IMO


----------



## amstevens714

shuze said:


> They look OK but please post the full shoe on the side so we can see the profile.



Hopefully that was what you needed but just in case. Here are a couple more.


----------



## audreylita

amstevens714 said:


> May I ask for help with patent pumps?
> 
> Item: black patent heels
> Seller: cashinmybag
> Link: none functioning
> 
> Thank you so much for any help!


Do you have a link to the sellers site?  I can't find this as a sellers name on e-bay and info on the seller is also important in authenticating an item.


----------



## maja2005

Hello,

Would you mind having a quick look at these (not so gently worn) Hangisis? 

Item: Manolo Blahnik Hangisi flats
Listing number: 223444584721
Seller: heelshandbagsandhome
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/223444584721?ul_noapp=true

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## shuze

amstevens714 said:


> Hopefully that was what you needed but just in case. Here are a couple more.


I think they’re fine but I wanted Audreylita to check them too. I don’t wear Chanel and she does.


----------



## amstevens714

audreylita said:


> Do you have a link to the sellers site?  I can't find this as a sellers name on e-bay and info on the seller is also important in authenticating an item.



Hi!

Here you go 

This is the dead link to the shoes but you can navigate the site I think.

ThNk you!


----------



## amstevens714

shuze said:


> I think they’re fine but I wanted Audreylita to check them too. I don’t wear Chanel and she does.



Thank you so much!


----------



## BeenBurned

amstevens714 said:


> May I ask for help with patent pumps?
> 
> Item: black patent heels
> Seller: cashinmybag
> Link: none functioning
> 
> Thank you so much for any help!





shuze said:


> They look OK but please post the full shoe on the side so we can see the profile.





amstevens714 said:


> Thank you shuze! Here are the requested photos . Thank you for the help ❤️





amstevens714 said:


> Hopefully that was what you needed but just in case. Here are a couple more.





audreylita said:


> Do you have a link to the sellers site?  I can't find this as a sellers name on e-bay and info on the seller is also important in authenticating an item.





amstevens714 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Here you go
> 
> This is the dead link to the shoes but you can navigate the site I think.
> 
> ThNk you!


@audreylita - cashinmybag is the name of the website: 
https://www.cashinmybag.com/

I can't find the sold listing even when looking at the solds.


----------



## amstevens714

BeenBurned said:


> @audreylita - cashinmybag is the name of the website:
> https://www.cashinmybag.com/
> 
> I can't find the sold listing even when looking at the solds.



Thank you been burned. For some reason they take down most of their listings once sold. This is the original link but it just leads to an oops page ‍♀️I just realized I failed to actually include the link below in previous post. So sorry everyone. @audreylita

https://www.cashinmybag.com/products/chanel-g26424-black-patent-leather-open-toe-pumps-size-38


----------



## audreylita

amstevens714 said:


> Hopefully that was what you needed but just in case. Here are a couple more.



I personally always do a review check of any seller I have not dealt with be it a free standing website of e-bay seller.  It's always wise to do your due diligence before sending money to any seller before purchasing any tio


maja2005 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Would you mind having a quick look at these (not so gently worn) Hangisis?
> 
> Item: Manolo Blahnik Hangisi flats
> Listing number: 223444584721
> Seller: heelshandbagsandhome
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/223444584721?ul_noapp=true
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


 These shoes are authentic IMO and have clearly seen a lot of mileage.  Fortunately they are listed at a Buy It Now or Best Offer.


----------



## Chinpy

Hello experts!
Could you Please help me authenticate this chanel cc logo Espadrilles Flats Woman Shoes, looking to buy one for long long time ago and the seller claimed that it is authentic. Thank you!


----------



## Chinpy

Hello experts!
Please help me authenticate this chanel cc logo Espadrilles Flats WomaN Shoes, looking to buy one for long long time ago and the seller claimed that it is authentic. Thank you!


----------



## Chinpy

View attachment 4414435

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hello experts!
Could you Please help me authenticate this chanel cc logo Espadrilles Flats Woman Shoes, looking to buy one for long long time ago and the seller claimed that it is authentic. Thx so much !


----------



## shuze

Chinpy said:


> View attachment 4414435
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello experts!
> Could you Please help me authenticate this chanel cc logo Espadrilles Flats Woman Shoes, looking to buy one for long long time ago and the seller claimed that it is authentic. Thx so much !


Sorry I don’t do espadrilles.


----------



## Mcmlx

Hi, can anyone authenticate these?

Item #1: Stella McCartney Britt 
Listing number: N/A
Seller: Private seller
Link: Click here (with photos)
Comments: Love the color, but the part where the sole and wood platform meet looks a bit odd

Item #2: Stella McCartney Elyse
Listing number: N/A
Seller: Private seller
Link: Click here (with photos)
Comments: The body of the shoe looks good but I've seen some clever replicas out there


----------



## shuze

Mcmlx said:


> Hi, can anyone authenticate these?
> 
> Item #1: Stella McCartney Britt
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller: Private seller
> Link: Click here (with photos)
> Comments: Love the color, but the part where the sole and wood platform meet looks a bit odd
> 
> Item #2: Stella McCartney Elyse
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller: Private seller
> Link: Click here (with photos)
> Comments: The body of the shoe looks good but I've seen some clever replicas out there



Sorry but I don’t do synthetics.


----------



## Evans8991

Please can someone help me authenticate these Chanel trainers?


----------



## Lbeasley

Are these Louboutins authentic? Comes with box, dust bag and heel caps.


----------



## shuze

Lbeasley said:


> Are these Louboutins authentic? Comes with box, dust bag and heel caps.


Louboutin has its own thread for authentications. Please post there:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ins-please-read-page-1-post-2.791702/page-833


----------



## Bindies

Can you please authenticate these shoes? 

Make: Dior
Model: not known
I took the pictures

Many Thanks in advance


----------



## shuze

Bindies said:


> Can you please authenticate these shoes?
> 
> Make: Dior
> Model: not known
> I took the pictures
> 
> Many Thanks in advance
> View attachment 4419573


Is there any interior stamping under the vamp? Also, that style to the best of my knowledge was sole stamped “made in Italy”. Can you post photos of the lining under the vamp?


----------



## Bindies

shuze said:


> Is there any interior stamping under the vamp? Also, that style to the best of my knowledge was sole stamped “made in Italy”. Can you post photos of the lining under the vamp?


Hi there,
There is no details stamped under the vamp. The part where the Dior sign is on the front looks like it's glued at the seam in middle perhaps? I've taken some additional images which I hope are of some help. Thanks again.


----------



## shuze

Bindies said:


> Hi there,
> There is no details stamped under the vamp. The part where the Dior sign is on the front looks like it's glued at the seam in middle perhaps? I've taken some additional images which I hope are of some help. Thanks again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4420272
> View attachment 4420273
> View attachment 4420274
> View attachment 4420275
> View attachment 4420272


Sorry but I have to pass. I have asked Audreylita to take a look too but I have never seen that shoe without a “made in Italy” stamp.


----------



## Bindies

shuze said:


> Sorry but I have to pass. I have asked Audreylita to take a look too but I have never seen that shoe without a “made in Italy” stamp.


Thank you anyway - appreciate you took the time to respond.


----------



## audreylita

Bindies said:


> Can you please authenticate these shoes?
> 
> Make: Dior
> Model: not known
> I took the pictures
> 
> Many Thanks in advance
> View attachment 4419573


Do you have the link to the listing where you purchased the shoes?


----------



## Bindies

audreylita said:


> Do you have the link to the listing where you purchased the shoes?


I'm so sorry I don't unfortunately, my sister passed these onto me a while back. She purchased them from a second hand type store in London a good while ago.


----------



## audreylita

Bindies said:


> I'm so sorry I don't unfortunately, my sister passed these onto me a while back. She purchased them from a second hand type store in London a good while ago.


These shoes are not authentic IMO.


----------



## Bindies

audreylita said:


> These shoes are not authentic IMO.


Thank you again for taking the time to respond.


----------



## Brightcastle

Hi I would appreciate if you could assist and give your opinion on these Manolos for me please.

Link: https://www.adverts.ie/16803050


----------



## audreylita

Brightcastle said:


> Hi I would appreciate if you could assist and give your opinion on these Manolos for me please.
> 
> Link: https://www.adverts.ie/16803050


Sorry the pictures aren't detailed enough to make a call.


----------



## Angela5594

The specific Authenticate Christian Louboutin shoes thread is not available. Can I post them here instead?


----------



## audreylita

Angela5594 said:


> The specific Authenticate Christian Louboutin shoes thread is not available. Can I post them here instead?



The thread is alive and well.  Here is the link:

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ins-please-read-page-1-post-2.791702/page-834


----------



## Mist1971

shuze said:


> Pictures are insufficient. Please post clear focused pictures of the entire lining showing seaming and the full sock lining showing the stamping and any stamping on the sides. Also the underside of any lifting scales. You’ll have to spread the shoe to show the interior pictures.


Good day.
I finally got the shoes, add a photo.
Please let me know if the photo is not enough.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Mist1971

*


----------



## Mist1971

listing link  


Mist1971 said:


> hello authenticators, please help me authenticate this Dior shoes. thanks!
> I did not have time to verify the authenticity before the purchase and am very worried.
> Item: CHRISTIAN DIOR brown suede leather snake pattern gold CD flats shoes 37 sz 6.5
> Item Number: 153429674415
> Seller: recycleddesignerdeals
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-brown-suede-leather-snake-pattern-gold-CD-flats-shoes-37-sz-6-5/153429674415


----------



## shuze

Mist1971 said:


> listing link


I’m on a phone only for now and can’t see enough detail. The lining with the stamping looks odd to me so if Audreylita doesn’t chime in please take them to your local cobbler and double check that all lining materials are leather. If they are then IMO they’re fine but if there’s any synthetic material in the lining they can’t be genuine.


----------



## Mist1971

shuze said:


> I’m on a phone only for now and can’t see enough detail. The lining with the stamping looks odd to me so if Audreylita doesn’t chime in please take them to your local cobbler and double check that all lining materials are leather. If they are then IMO they’re fine but if there’s any synthetic material in the lining they can’t be genuine.



Thank you for taking the time to watch.


----------



## Hit

Just got these from EBay and I’m worried they aren’t authentic?


----------



## shuze

Hit said:


> Just got these from EBay and I’m worried they aren’t authentic?


You need to find a sneaker authenticator.


----------



## Hit

shuze said:


> You need to find a sneaker authenticator.


How do I do that?


----------



## shuze

Hit said:


> How do I do that?


Sorry-I don’t know anyone but you can start searching on the internet. I know that there are lots of sneaker forums.


----------



## Hit

Ok I had thought I’d seen other Golden Goose threads on here which is how I found it but maybe I’m mistaken.


----------



## shuze

Hit said:


> Ok I had thought I’d seen other Golden Goose threads on here which is how I found it but maybe I’m mistaken.


There may be a GG thread and please do look but neither of us on this shoe authentication thread do sneakers with a few exceptions. Sorry we can’t help.


----------



## MM19

Hello-could you please authenticate these Hangisis?  Thank you!

eBay seller:  hcha3415
Listing:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Bla...rentrq:a3581cc516a0ab6af3382625ffdd096c|iid:1

Manolo Blahnik butterfly Hangisi


----------



## audreylita

MM19 said:


> Hello-could you please authenticate these Hangisis?  Thank you!
> 
> eBay seller:  hcha3415
> Listing:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Blahnik-Hangisi-Crystal-Butterfly-Heels-Size-37/123756213696?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=50574615b7b74b40a2f6980363fe63b2&pid=100675&rk=4&rkt=15&sd=223444584721&itm=123756213696&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:b56bed73-735e-11e9-8af1-74dbd18064a1|parentrq:a3581cc516a0ab6af3382625ffdd096c|iid:1
> 
> Manolo Blahnik butterfly Hangisi



Authentic IMO.


----------



## Pradawattana

Hi there 

I was wondering if someone can help me authenticate this sneaker, I plan to buy this from a friend but I don’t own any Chanel sneaker and want to double check before I buy it off.

Item : Chanel Camellia laser-cut sneaker
Seller : Private sell (friend)

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## lestylet

Hi all! I can't seem to find/access the dedicated Louboutin authentication thread. Can someone point me to it, or help me authenticate this pair?


----------



## lestylet

And one more photo, didn't seem to want to add to previous post.


----------



## shuze

lestylet said:


> Hi all! I can't seem to find/access the dedicated Louboutin authentication thread. Can someone point me to it, or help me authenticate this pair?


https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ins-please-read-page-1-post-2.791702/page-836


----------



## eebaboya

Hi there,
I've bought this pair of prada sandals for $7 from an op shop. It is pretty used as you can see and the silver colour has faded over time due to wear. I thought it was fake but when trying it on, oh my gosh, it is so comfortable. There's no product number on this and it was made in vietnam. Stitching looks good but on the "Prada" label , the stitching in front of the "P" is a sloppy. If it is a fake, i can bring it back for an exchange, so any help will be greatly appreciated.

Thank you so much!


----------



## shuze

eebaboya said:


> Hi there,
> I've bought this pair of prada sandals for $7 from an op shop. It is pretty used as you can see and the silver colour has faded over time due to wear. I thought it was fake but when trying it on, oh my gosh, it is so comfortable. There's no product number on this and it was made in vietnam. Stitching looks good but on the "Prada" label , the stitching in front of the "P" is a sloppy. If it is a fake, i can bring it back for an exchange, so any help will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you so much!


Authentic IMO


----------



## eebaboya

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO



yayyyy! Thank you so much!!


----------



## eebaboya

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO



yayyyy! Thank you so much!!


----------



## Amberrr123

Christian louboutin pik pik boat shoes. Just purchased 2 pairs at a consignment store. Hoping they're real, 
	

		
			
		

		
	












	

		
			
		

		
	
 I have a week to return.  So hopefully I can figure this out  thx in advance. I'm assuming if this pair is fake then they both are so only doing pics for one


----------



## audreylita

Amberrr123 said:


> Christian louboutin pik pik boat shoes. Just purchased 2 pairs at a consignment store. Hoping they're real,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4455053
> View attachment 4455055
> View attachment 4455053
> View attachment 4455055
> View attachment 4455057
> View attachment 4455058
> View attachment 4455059
> View attachment 4455060
> View attachment 4455061
> View attachment 4455062
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a week to return.  So hopefully I can figure this out  thx in advance. I'm assuming if this pair is fake then they both are so only doing pics for one


There's a dedicated thread for Louboutin authentication.  
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ins-please-read-page-1-post-2.791702/page-837


----------



## Amberrr123

audreylita said:


> There's a dedicated thread for Louboutin authentication.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ins-please-read-page-1-post-2.791702/page-837


 Sorry I thought this was the right one so many threads


----------



## audreylita

Amberrr123 said:


> Sorry I thought this was the right one so many threads


No worries.


----------



## mMary

Hello !!! I found this sandals at net a porter . Is different or fake ? Or it’s the same ??


----------



## mMary

mMary said:


> View attachment 4458639
> View attachment 4458640
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello !!! I found this sandals at net a porter . Is different or fake ? Or it’s the same ??


 

**any answer ?


----------



## Sophiaguan11

Can someone help me authenticate these Manolo Blahnik bb pumps? I bought them on sale for 60% off


----------



## audreylita

Sophiaguan11 said:


> Can someone help me authenticate these Manolo Blahnik bb pumps? I bought them on sale for 60% off


They appear to be authentic based on your photos but a link to the site they were listed for sale is always requested.


----------



## Sophiaguan11

audreylita said:


> They appear to be authentic based on your photos but a link to the site they were listed for sale is always requested.


https://www.tribecafashionhouse.com...ahnik-womens-bb-taupe-suede-pointed-toe-pumps
Here is the link, another thing is the heel seems rounder and thicker than the other Manolo Blahnik bb pumps I’ve seen online.


----------



## audreylita

Sophiaguan11 said:


> https://www.tribecafashionhouse.com...ahnik-womens-bb-taupe-suede-pointed-toe-pumps
> Here is the link, another thing is the heel seems rounder and thicker than the other Manolo Blahnik bb pumps I’ve seen online.


The shoes posted are obviously not the shoes you received.  If you can, please post another photo of your shoes showing the interior side heel area where the seams meet and that entire section.  And the outside rear heel area with the vertical stitching.  Thanks.


----------



## Sophiaguan11

audreylita said:


> The shoes posted are obviously not the shoes you received.  If you can, please post another photo of your shoes showing the interior side heel area where the seams meet and that entire section.  And the outside rear heel area with the vertical stitching.  Thanks.


----------



## audreylita

If you can't photograph that inside stitching then it's OK although in the future that is a critical portion of the shoe to show craftsmanship, there is an enormous difference between Manolo's and non-Manolo's in the stitching.  

Manolo named a shoe after me years ago and it was a popular model and there was a Chinese knock off of the same shoe, which of course I had to buy.  I have both pairs in my room, the real and not real, sitting side by side.  From a distance they look the same.  But up close the differences in stitching are marked.


----------



## Sophiaguan11

audreylita said:


> If you can't photograph that inside stitching then it's OK although in the future that is a critical portion of the shoe to show craftsmanship, there is an enormous difference between Manolo's and non-Manolo's in the stitching.
> 
> Manolo named a shoe after me years ago and it was a popular model and there was a Chinese knock off of the same shoe, which of course I had to buy.  I have both pairs in my room, the real and not real, sitting side by side.  From a distance they look the same.  But up close the differences in stitching are marked.


Here is the inside stitching! Sorry for misunderstanding your request.


----------



## audreylita

Sophiaguan11 said:


> Here is the inside stitching! Sorry for misunderstanding your request.


Thank you for those pictures. This is a stitch that he infrequently uses but the shoes are authentic.


----------



## Marmarides

Hi everyone, I hope I am posting in the right thread  Can anyone help authenticate these Valentino Rockstuds? Thanks so much in advance xx


----------



## amstevens714

Would someone mind giving me their opinion on these Balenciaga boots?

Item: Balenciaga boot
Seller: cashinmybag
Link: https://www.cashinmybag.com/collect...ciaga-knee-high-black-leather-boots-size-37-5 
It’s inactive since the boots sold though

Thank you!!!


----------



## audreylita

Marmarides said:


> Hi everyone, I hope I am posting in the right thread  Can anyone help authenticate these Valentino Rockstuds? Thanks so much in advance xx
> View attachment 4463311
> View attachment 4463312
> View attachment 4463313
> View attachment 4463314
> View attachment 4463315
> View attachment 4463316
> View attachment 4463317
> View attachment 4463318
> View attachment 4463319
> View attachment 4463320


Valentino has its own authentication thread.   

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...age-before-posting-no-chatting.907413/page-53


----------



## amstevens714

Hello authenticators,

Could I ask for your help with these flats? Thank you so much for Any help you can provide. They do not have a serial number on the inside. 

Thank you!!

Item: Chanel ballet flats
Seller: Yoogis closet
Item# 295044
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/chanel-beige-black-lambskin-leather-cc-ballet-flats-size-7-37-5.html


----------



## audreylita

amstevens714 said:


> Hello authenticators,
> 
> Could I ask for your help with these flats? Thank you so much for Any help you can provide. They do not have a serial number on the inside.
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> Item: Chanel ballet flats
> Seller: Yoogis closet
> Item# 295044
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/chanel-beige-black-lambskin-leather-cc-ballet-flats-size-7-37-5.html


Authentic IMO.


----------



## amstevens714

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO.



Thank you audreylita! Thank you so much!! I was nervous about the lack of serial number but I could tell they were old so I was hoping it was still okay . Thank you again so much!


----------



## Tigerlillie123

Hi everyone,
I hope I am posting in the right thread. 
Could I ask for your help with these Chanel pumps?

Item / Chanel pumps
Serial number / I cannot find one ... 
The shoes were gifted to me a while back and I have had the shoes in storage since beginning of 2000s if this helps. Now as I was cleaning up I found them and am thinking about selling them but I am not sure if they are real. So any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dreambag7767

Looking for any help. Fake or resoled?? First pair of Gucci. Purchased from The Real Real
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/flats/gucci-gg-marmont-leather-flats


----------



## audreylita

dreambag7767 said:


> Looking for any help. Fake or resoled?? First pair of Gucci. Purchased from The Real Real
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/flats/gucci-gg-marmont-leather-flats
> View attachment 4467886
> View attachment 4467887
> View attachment 4467888
> View attachment 4467889
> View attachment 4467890
> View attachment 4467891
> View attachment 4467892
> View attachment 4467894


Authentic IMO.


----------



## dreambag7767

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO.


Many thanks Audreylita


----------



## shuze

amstevens714 said:


> Would someone mind giving me their opinion on these Balenciaga boots?
> 
> Item: Balenciaga boot
> Seller: cashinmybag
> Link: https://www.cashinmybag.com/collect...ciaga-knee-high-black-leather-boots-size-37-5
> It’s inactive since the boots sold though
> 
> Thank you!!!


Authentic IMO


----------



## amstevens714

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO



Thank you, thank you, shuze! So grateful for your help! ❤️


----------



## frenchfrieskim

Hi do you reckon these vintage Manolos are real? Theyre in such good condition but the stitches seem so irregular
Thank you!


----------



## audreylita

frenchfrieskim said:


> Hi do you reckon these vintage Manolos are real? Theyre in such good condition but the stitches seem so irregular
> Thank you!


Is there a connected link for the sale of this shoe?  Not sure what you mean by irregular stitches.  These images show an authentic pair of his Carolyne slingbacks.  All of Manolo's shoes are handmade so you are not going to get perfect stitching as you would with anything machine made.


----------



## frenchfrieskim

audreylita said:


> Is there a connected link for the sale of this shoe?  Not sure what you mean by irregular stitches.  These images show an authentic pair of his Carolyne slingbacks.  All of Manolo's shoes are handmade so you are not going to get perfect stitching as you would with anything machine made.






I meant the stitches around the tag! Sorry I wasnt clear enough
These were the only pictures listed
Thanks for the help!


----------



## audreylita

frenchfrieskim said:


> I meant the stitches around the tag! Sorry I wasnt clear enough
> These were the only pictures listed
> Thanks for the help!


Only machine stitching would have made a dead straight line.  And his shoes are not machine made.


----------



## pearlbythesea

Hello,
I'd be very grateful if someone could authenticate these Hermes shoes please.
I am selling them, I believe they are authentic but want to be certain, thank you.

-  ebay.co.uk
Item - Hermes Metallic Lace Up Wedge Sandals, EUR 39 Uk 6 NEW WITH BOX
Listing number - 153540829882
Seller - 6023hannah
-https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/153540829882

Thanks very much


----------



## shuze

pearlbythesea said:


> Hello,
> I'd be very grateful if someone could authenticate these Hermes shoes please.
> I am selling them, I believe they are authentic but want to be certain, thank you.
> 
> -  ebay.co.uk
> Item - Hermes Metallic Lace Up Wedge Sandals, EUR 39 Uk 6 NEW WITH BOX
> Listing number - 153540829882
> Seller - 6023hannah
> -https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/153540829882
> 
> Thanks very much


Your pictures are insufficient for authentication and you really should not have them listed since you have not confirmed authenticity. I highly suggest that you use a professional authenticator.


----------



## pearlbythesea

shuze said:


> Your pictures are insufficient for authentication and you really should not have them listed since you have not confirmed authenticity. I highly suggest that you use a professional authenticator.





shuze said:


> Your pictures are insufficient for authentication and you really should not have them listed since you have not confirmed authenticity. I highly suggest that you use a professional authenticator.


----------



## pearlbythesea

pearlbythesea said:


> View attachment 4470663
> View attachment 4470656
> View attachment 4470657
> View attachment 4470659
> 
> 
> View attachment 4470656
> View attachment 4470657


My apologies, I should have checked the photo criteria. Please find above revised images, sorry to have wasted your time. 
 I am wanting to be as diligent as I can be, I have removed the listing.
I would very much appreciate your help.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## shuze

pearlbythesea said:


> My apologies, I should have checked the photo criteria. Please find above revised images, sorry to have wasted your time.
> I am wanting to be as diligent as I can be, I have removed the listing.
> I would very much appreciate your help.
> Thank you in advance.


I think you did the right thing. You should also post the insole but because they are outsourced product I really think you should use a professional authenticator.


----------



## pearlbythesea

Ok, thanks for your help.
I’ve since learned that Hermes produce specific items wherever in the world the best workmanship of a skill is found and in this instance Spain, Castener being the best in the world at making espadrilles.


----------



## keroCCS

Name: Manolo Blahnik pink satin F/W 2018-19 Hangisi heel shoes size 34,5 (US 4)
Listing number: 264249252452
Seller: toscaitalia
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/264249252452
Comments: Can I please have this authenticated?


----------



## shuze

pearlbythesea said:


> Ok, thanks for your help.
> I’ve since learned that Hermes produce specific items wherever in the world the best workmanship of a skill is found and in this instance Spain, Castener being the best in the world at making espadrilles.



That is correct. Everyone outsources espadrilles to Castener but if you review the threads on this forum you’ll see that with rare exception the two authenticators here usually pass on espadrilles and jellies because they are outsourced. Also athletics. Your shoes look fine but again, IMO the above three categories should go to a professional authenticator.


----------



## keroCCS

Name: Manolo Blahnik pink satin F/W 2018-19 Hangisi heel shoes size 34,5 (US 4)
Listing number: 264249252452
Seller: toscaitalia
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F264249252452

I updated the posting as the seller sent me more photos


----------



## audreylita

keroCCS said:


> Name: Manolo Blahnik pink satin F/W 2018-19 Hangisi heel shoes size 34,5 (US 4)
> Listing number: 264249252452
> Seller: toscaitalia
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F264249252452
> 
> I updated the posting as the seller sent me more photos


Shoes appear to be authentic based on the photos provided.


----------



## clineVVV

Hello! May I please get your opinion on whether these YSL Tribute heels are authentic?


----------



## shuze

I think they’re fine but I really need to see two pictures that you’re missing:

1. The shoe is profile shot directly level as opposed to down on it. Put it on a table or counter, sit down, and shoot it level. Review the photo prior to posting. I need to see the profile balance of the platform against the heel. Hope this makes sense.

2. Closeups of how the front platform is wrapped showing front and side.

Thanks!


----------



## clineVVV

Thank you for the quick response, shuze! I will request and post again


----------



## cinderella0087

Hello! 

I’ve been on a Manolo kick and have a couple pairs I would appreciate any help with. I will post separately for easy replies. Please let me know if I’ve misses anything and thank you in advance! 

Link: https://www.thredup.com/products/women/manolo-blahnik
Seller: ThredUP 

Photos:


----------



## cinderella0087

Here is the second pair. Thanks so much!! 

Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...o-blahnik-snakeskin-t-strap-pumps-tjKS6RS1Obg
Seller: TheRealReal

Photos:


----------



## ShantalKassimatis

I bought these shoes in a little shop. I just want to know if they are genuine Dolce and Gabbana. What I do know so far is that it is part of the Rainbow Collection. Can anyone help?







 [/QUOTE]


----------



## clineVVV

Hi, the seller has given this additional photo but I hope it is enough?


----------



## kathleenmgs

Could you take a look at these Manolo Blahniks please? I am not sure of the collection or name. I bought them at a second hand store, and just realized they are missing the made in Italy stamp. I wasn't sure if it could have rubbed off, or if they're just an older shoe that doesn't have that? Thank you so much!


----------



## audreylita

kathleenmgs said:


> Could you take a look at these Manolo Blahniks please? I am not sure of the collection or name. I bought them at a second hand store, and just realized they are missing the made in Italy stamp. I wasn't sure if it could have rubbed off, or if they're just an older shoe that doesn't have that? Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4477584
> View attachment 4477584
> View attachment 4477585
> View attachment 4477586
> View attachment 4477587
> View attachment 4477588
> View attachment 4477589
> View attachment 4477590
> View attachment 4477591
> View attachment 4477592
> View attachment 4477584
> View attachment 4477592
> View attachment 4477585


Authentic IMO.


----------



## audreylita

cinderella0087 said:


> Here is the second pair. Thanks so much!!
> 
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...o-blahnik-snakeskin-t-strap-pumps-tjKS6RS1Obg
> Seller: TheRealReal
> 
> Photos:
> View attachment 4476949
> View attachment 4476950
> View attachment 4476951
> View attachment 4476952


Authentic IMO.


----------



## audreylita

cinderella0087 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I’ve been on a Manolo kick and have a couple pairs I would appreciate any help with. I will post separately for easy replies. Please let me know if I’ve misses anything and thank you in advance!
> 
> Link: https://www.thredup.com/products/women/manolo-blahnik
> Seller: ThredUP
> 
> Photos:
> View attachment 4476943
> View attachment 4476944
> View attachment 4476945
> View attachment 4476946


Authentic IMO.


----------



## kathleenmgs

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO.



Thank you so much Audreylita!


----------



## cinderella0087

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO.


Thank you so much! I really appreciate your help ❤️


----------



## shuze

clineVVV said:


> Hi, the seller has given this additional photo but I hope it is enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4477264
> View attachment 4477265


Authentic IMO


----------



## shuze

ShantalKassimatis said:


> I bought these shoes in a little shop. I just want to know if they are genuine Dolce and Gabbana. What I do know so far is that it is part of the Rainbow Collection. Can anyone help.
> 
> Counterfeit IMO.


----------



## shuze

ShantalKassimatis said:


> I bought these shoes in a little shop. I just want to know if they are genuine Dolce and Gabbana. What I do know so far is that it is part of the Rainbow Collection. Can anyone help?


[/QUOTE]
I can’t get this to post correctly but sorry, your Dolce pumps are counterfeit.


----------



## clineVVV

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


Thank you so much, shuze!


----------



## hellochmi

Hello, looking for authentication for these Jimmy Choo boots from TheRealReal.

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/boots/jimmy-choo-animal-print-mid-calf-boots

I'm worried because the zip does not have the typical gold-embossed "Jimmy Choo" zip. Thank you!


----------



## vivi_cheungg

Hi, I'm new here and would be really, really grateful if someone could check these out for me. I have a bad feeling...

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## shuze

hellochmi said:


> Hello, looking for authentication for these Jimmy Choo boots from TheRealReal.
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/boots/jimmy-choo-animal-print-mid-calf-boots
> 
> I'm worried because the zip does not have the typical gold-embossed "Jimmy Choo" zip. Thank you!


Authentic, just older.


----------



## shuze

vivi_cheungg said:


> Hi, I'm new here and would be really, really grateful if someone could check these out for me. I have a bad feeling...
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!


authentic IMO


----------



## amstevens714

May I ask for help with these Louis Vuitton shoes?

Item: Louis Vuitton flip flops
Seller: cashinmybag
Item#174069
Link: https://www.cashinmybag.com/products/louis-vuitton-cream-yellow-patent-leather-flip-flops-size-38?variant=1164683588406

I hope there are enough photos. Thank you for any help ❤️


----------



## shuze

amstevens714 said:


> May I ask for help with these Louis Vuitton shoes?
> 
> Item: Louis Vuitton flip flops
> Seller: cashinmybag
> Item#174069
> Link: https://www.cashinmybag.com/products/louis-vuitton-cream-yellow-patent-leather-flip-flops-size-38?variant=1164683588406
> 
> I hope there are enough photos. Thank you for any help ❤️


I need better pictures but what I can see looks correct. When you get them please post a clear picture of the insole stamped heel piece and a clearer shot of the datecode but I think you’re fine.


----------



## amstevens714

shuze said:


> I need better pictures but what I can see looks correct. When you get them please post a clear picture of the insole stamped heel piece and a clearer shot of the datecode but I think you’re fine.



You got it! Thank you shuze!! You are truly amazing. ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## shuze

amstevens714 said:


> You got it! Thank you shuze!! You are truly amazing. ❤️❤️❤️


Hardly guys but I try as do all of us who donate time here! Happy and safe 4th to all!


----------



## amstevens714

We are so lucky to have you and the other authenticators who so kindly donate their time. I’m really SO grateful. Huge hugs and happy fourth!


shuze said:


> Hardly guys but I try as do all of us who donate time here! Happy and safe 4th to all!


----------



## vivi_cheungg

shuze said:


> authentic IMO


Thank you for the reassurance, Shuze.

Is the "A" in Salvatore stamped on the insole supposed to be broken/gapped like that? Its consistent on both shoes and I've never seen anything like it before... the sticker on the shoe box indicates pricing in Hong Kong dollars though.

Thank you!


----------



## shuze

vivi_cheungg said:


> Thank you for the reassurance, Shuze.
> 
> Is the "A" in Salvatore stamped on the insole supposed to be broken/gapped like that? Its consistent on both shoes and I've never seen anything like it before... the sticker on the shoe box indicates pricing in Hong Kong dollars though.
> 
> Thank you!


I actually missed that and it is odd.Just to doublecheck let your local shoemaker/cobbler take a look at them to make sure that the whole shoe (lining and insole) is leather. The Asian counterfeits all use synthetic components or the shoes would not be profitable to fake. They are rarely clean and as evenly lined as your shoes. Post back.


----------



## vivi_cheungg

shuze said:


> I actually missed that and it is odd.Just to doublecheck let your local shoemaker/cobbler take a look at them to make sure that the whole shoe (lining and insole) is leather. The Asian counterfeits all use synthetic components or the shoes would not be profitable to fake. They are rarely clean and as evenly lined as your shoes. Post back.



I just stopped by the cobbler next door to my workplace and he thinks they're not real =(
I've now learnt not to only check the stamp on the bottom!

Thank you though.


----------



## shuze

vivi_cheungg said:


> I just stopped by the cobbler next door to my workplace and he thinks they're not real =(
> I've now learnt not to only check the stamp on the bottom!
> 
> Thank you though.


So glad you took them in to someone who could see them in hand and sorry I missed these.


----------



## BeenBurned

vivi_cheungg said:


> Hi, I'm new here and would be really, really grateful if someone could check these out for me. I have a bad feeling...
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!





vivi_cheungg said:


> Thank you for the reassurance, Shuze.
> 
> Is the "A" in Salvatore stamped on the insole supposed to be broken/gapped like that? Its consistent on both shoes and I've never seen anything like it before... the sticker on the shoe box indicates pricing in Hong Kong dollars though.
> 
> Thank you!





shuze said:


> I actually missed that and it is odd.Just to doublecheck let your local shoemaker/cobbler take a look at them to make sure that the whole shoe (lining and insole) is leather. The Asian counterfeits all use synthetic components or the shoes would not be profitable to fake. They are rarely clean and as evenly lined as your shoes. Post back.





vivi_cheungg said:


> I just stopped by the cobbler next door to my workplace and he thinks they're not real =(
> I've now learnt not to only check the stamp on the bottom!
> 
> Thank you though.





shuze said:


> So glad you took them in to someone who could see them in hand and sorry I missed these.


I hope I'm not out of line in chiming in here but having become familiar with Ferragamo shoes, the first thing that jumped out at me was the font, format and spacing of the style (and size) information on the inside of the upper. But knowing that @shuze is a shoe maven, I didn't comment at the time but now that a cobbler has concluded that the shoes are counterfeit, I prepared some comps. 

The differences here are obvious! 


Spacing, rough imprint (and Euro size?)



In addition to the difference in the second "A" in Salvatore, there are differences in the thickness of the letters in "Ferragamo," and the "M" is very different.


----------



## shuze

BeenBurned said:


> I hope I'm not out of line in chiming in here but having become familiar with Ferragamo shoes, the first thing that jumped out at me was the font, format and spacing of the style (and size) information on the inside of the upper. But knowing that @shuze is a shoe maven, I didn't comment at the time but now that a cobbler has concluded that the shoes are counterfeit, I prepared some comps.
> 
> The differences here are obvious!
> View attachment 4481204
> 
> Spacing, rough imprint (and Euro size?)
> View attachment 4481205
> 
> 
> In addition to the difference in the second "A" in Salvatore, there are differences in the thickness of the letters in "Ferragamo," and the "M" is very different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4481206


Many thanks and I definitely blew it on these.


----------



## MaxDexter

Hi Everyone

Please help me out here, these are really important to me. Thanks a lot.

Item name:  Men's Bally Sandals Shoes UK 7.5 EU 41.5
Item ID: 202724549621
Item seller: omegamen2012
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Bally-Sandals-Shoes-UK-7-5-EU-41-5-/202724549621?nav=SEARCH
Pics:


----------



## shuze

MaxDexter said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Please help me out here, these are really important to me. Thanks a lot.
> 
> Item name:  Men's Bally Sandals Shoes UK 7.5 EU 41.5
> Item ID: 202724549621
> Item seller: omegamen2012
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Bally-Sandals-Shoes-UK-7-5-EU-41-5-/202724549621?nav=SEARCH
> Pics:


Authentic IMO


----------



## amstevens714

amstevens714 said:


> You got it! Thank you shuze!! You are truly amazing. ❤️❤️❤️



Here are the requested photos Shuze. Thank you again ❤️


----------



## amstevens714

Might someone be able to able to help me with these ferragamos too? Same seller.

Item: beige ferragamo shoes
Seller: cashinmybag


----------



## shuze

amstevens714 said:


> Here are the requested photos Shuze. Thank you again ❤️


Authentic IMO


----------



## shuze

amstevens714 said:


> Might someone be able to able to help me with these ferragamos too? Same seller.
> 
> Item: beige ferragamo shoes
> Seller: cashinmybag


Good too!


----------



## amstevens714

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO





shuze said:


> Good too!



Thank you SO much shuze. I know I’ve said this before but I really am SO grateful for you!


----------



## Fels

Dear all,

Please help to authenticate this chanel balerina flat. This is my first time bought preloved items. 

I has serial number inside with code 
F GO2819 37

I hope someone can help.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MaxDexter

Hi all,

The seller clearly glued the insoles on these shoes as I managed to take one of them out and see the rubber and logo. There is another number in a shape on the bottom inside of the show, but cannot get a clear pic of it. Thanks for any input.

Item name: Men's Prada Shoes UK 8 EU 42
Item seller: snowboy9910
Item ID: 152873733300
Item link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Men-039-...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Item pics:


----------



## Tigerlillie123

Tigerlillie123 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I hope I am posting in the right thread.
> Could I ask for your help with these Chanel pumps?
> 
> Item / Chanel pumps
> Serial number / I cannot find one ...
> The shoes were gifted to me a while back and I have had the shoes in storage since beginning of 2000s if this helps. Now as I was cleaning up I found them and am thinking about selling them but I am not sure if they are real. So any help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Can anyone please help on these Chanel pumps?

Thank you so much!


----------



## audreylita

Tigerlillie123 said:


> Can anyone please help on these Chanel pumps?
> 
> Thank you so much!


Authentic IMO.


----------



## Tigerlillie123

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO.


Thank you very much!


----------



## shuze

MaxDexter said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The seller clearly glued the insoles on these shoes as I managed to take one of them out and see the rubber and logo. There is another number in a shape on the bottom inside of the show, but cannot get a clear pic of it. Thanks for any input.
> 
> Item name: Men's Prada Shoes UK 8 EU 42
> Item seller: snowboy9910
> Item ID: 152873733300
> Item link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Men-039-s-Prada-Shoes-UK-8-EU-42-/152873733300?nma=true&si=n%2FvC%2FV5NgnGDE1BykkKzVqQAxsE%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Item pics:


They’re authentic IMO


----------



## MaxDexter

shuze said:


> They’re authentic IMO


Thank you!!!


----------



## Fels

Fels said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Please help to authenticate this chanel balerina flat. This is my first time bought preloved items.
> 
> I has serial number inside with code
> F GO2819 37
> 
> I hope someone can help.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Can anyone help me with this? 
Everything seems like authentic but, Im getting confused because they are mentioned size number right after the serial number. (You can see on inside photo) 

Appreciate to any answer 
Thank you


----------



## shuze

Fels said:


> Can anyone help me with this?
> Everything seems like authentic but, Im getting confused because they are mentioned size number right after the serial number. (You can see on inside photo)
> 
> Appreciate to any answer
> Thank you


Authentic IMO


----------



## Fels

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


Thank you very much shuze!


----------



## Bluewatergirl

*Authentic or no?

Item Name: *Manolo Blahnik leopard arsenia
*Link: *https://posh.mk/8HlOcLGOiY
*Comments*: I'm just wondering if these are real before I take the plunge and buy them. What's throwing me off is that it doesn't say handmade in Italy, just "made in Italy" instead.


----------



## MaxDexter

shuze said:


> They’re authentic IMO


Hi

I managed to get a close up of the engraving on the second insole and the second "A" seems off to me, is it just me or is that normal? Thanks.


----------



## shuze

MaxDexter said:


> Hi
> 
> I managed to get a close up of the engraving on the second insole and the second "A" seems off to me, is it just me or is that normal? Thanks.


They’re fine.


----------



## audreylita

Bluewatergirl said:


> *Authentic or no?
> 
> Item Name: *Manolo Blahnik leopard arsenia
> *Link: *https://posh.mk/8HlOcLGOiY
> *Comments*: I'm just wondering if these are real before I take the plunge and buy them. What's throwing me off is that it doesn't say handmade in Italy, just "made in Italy" instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4488954
> View attachment 4488955
> View attachment 4488956


More pictures would have been helpful but they are authentic IMO.


----------



## MaxDexter

Here are mine Versus Versace shoes. Curious about their authencity. Thanks.

Item name: Versus Versace men's black slip on men's shoes size UK 8, EU 42
Item ID: 253212752110
Item seller: gotexdn
Link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/253212752110#vi__app-cvip-panel
Photos:


----------



## amstevens714

Hello all,

I’m not sure if I can get help with these as I don’t have a link because they were purchased at a local consignment shop, but if I could have any help, it would be greatly appreciated ❤️

Thank you!!


----------



## BritneySparkles




----------



## s_trainus

Item: PRADA Black Leather Chunky Heel Ankle Boots Size UK 7 | EU 40 | US 9 | Rrp £785
Listing number: 303128698552
Seller: oakunltd1
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/303128698552
Comments: Would like to know if these are genuine.


----------



## BeenBurned

MaxDexter said:


> Here are mine Versus Versace shoes. Curious about their authencity. Thanks.
> 
> Item name: Versus Versace men's black slip on men's shoes size UK 8, EU 42
> Item ID: 253212752110
> Item seller: gotexdn
> Link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/253212752110#vi__app-cvip-panel
> Photos:



Are you saying this is your listing?


----------



## shuze

s_trainus said:


> Item: PRADA Black Leather Chunky Heel Ankle Boots Size UK 7 | EU 40 | US 9 | Rrp £785
> Listing number: 303128698552
> Seller: oakunltd1
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/303128698552
> Comments: Would like to know if these are genuine.



I see nothing wrong but cannot authenticate without full pictures of the lining, finishing at seams and top line and insole. If you buy them please post upon receipt. TY


----------



## MaxDexter

BeenBurned said:


> Are you saying this is your listing?


LOL no, they are mine shoes as I bought them already is what I meant. Sorry for the confusion


----------



## Jenburns718

I purchased these Chanel cap toe flats from an estate sale this weekend. At first I assumed they were authentic, but that was only based on the house they were in . I know rich people buy fakes, too. If anyone could help authenticating these for me, I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## shuze

Jenburns718 said:


> I purchased these Chanel cap toe flats from an estate sale this weekend. At first I assumed they were authentic, but that was only based on the house they were in . I know rich people buy fakes, too. If anyone could help authenticating these for me, I'd really appreciate it!


IMO these are counterfeit.


----------



## audreylita

Jenburns718 said:


> I purchased these Chanel cap toe flats from an estate sale this weekend. At first I assumed they were authentic, but that was only based on the house they were in . I know rich people buy fakes, too. If anyone could help authenticating these for me, I'd really appreciate it!


Not authentic.


----------



## MaxDexter

MaxDexter said:


> Here are mine Versus Versace shoes. Curious about their authencity. Thanks.
> 
> Item name: Versus Versace men's black slip on men's shoes size UK 8, EU 42
> Item ID: 253212752110
> Item seller: gotexdn
> Link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/253212752110#vi__app-cvip-panel
> Photos:



Can anyone help me with these? They came with a dustbag and I worn them for over a year so any opinion is appreciated, thanks (:


----------



## Jenburns718

shuze said:


> IMO these are counterfeit.


Thanks!


----------



## shuze

MaxDexter said:


> Can anyone help me with these? They came with a dustbag and I worn them for over a year so any opinion is appreciated, thanks (:


Some of us will only give opinions with current active links. Sorry but you may want to use a professional authenticator. You can try authenticate4u. The cost is minimal.


----------



## audreylita

MaxDexter said:


> Can anyone help me with these? They came with a dustbag and I worn them for over a year so any opinion is appreciated, thanks (:


Dustbags are easily reproduced, much more so than a pair of shoes.  And it's not unusual to see replica items sold with real dust bags since designer dust bags are so easily acquired.  Also any cobbler who deals with high end designer shoes would be able to tell you the authenticity of your shoes.  Good luck.


----------



## Shantyshae

Good Evening,
I am seeking authentication on the attached any guidance would be appreciated. Many thanks


----------



## shuze

Shantyshae said:


> Good Evening,
> I am seeking authentication on the attached any guidance would be appreciated. Many thanks



Louboutin (and Valentino) have their own boards. Please post there. I’m not sure if the authenticators will respond without an active link to a current sale.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...posting-request.791702/page-839#post-33223636


----------



## Shantyshae

shuze said:


> Louboutin (and Valentino) have their own boards. Please post there. I’m not sure if the authenticators will respond without an active link to a current sale.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...posting-request.791702/page-839#post-33223636


Thank you


----------



## starchild84

Can anyone help me with these Jimmy Choo sandals? The peeling to show silver on the patent leather has me questioning the authenticity.


----------



## audreylita

starchild84 said:


> Can anyone help me with these Jimmy Choo sandals? The peeling to show silver on the patent leather has me questioning the authenticity.


Can you photograph the stitching on the buckle?  And is there an auction link attached to these shoes?  That's really helpful.  Thanks.


----------



## starchild84

audreylita said:


> Can you photograph the stitching on the buckle?  And is there an auction link attached to these shoes?  That's really helpful.  Thanks.



Here are pictures of both sides of the buckle as well as the original Poshmark listing.


----------



## BeenBurned

starchild84 said:


> Can anyone help me with these Jimmy Choo sandals? The peeling to show silver on the patent leather has me questioning the authenticity.





audreylita said:


> Can you photograph the stitching on the buckle?  And is there an auction link attached to these shoes?  That's really helpful.  Thanks.





starchild84 said:


> Here are pictures of both sides of the buckle as well as the original Poshmark listing.
> View attachment 4492348
> View attachment 4492349


I'm not commenting on authenticity, just on condition! If they're the same shoes, she must have taken those pictures years ago, before wearing them to climb Mt. Everest!


----------



## starchild84

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not commenting on authenticity, just on condition! If they're the same shoes, she must have taken those pictures years ago, before wearing them to climb Mt. Everest!



It's the same shoe! The fact they look like that after wearing no more than 10 times concerns me.  The silver showing on the patent portion occurred after the 2nd or 3rd wear.


----------



## shuze

starchild84 said:


> Can anyone help me with these Jimmy Choo sandals? The peeling to show silver on the patent leather has me questioning the authenticity.


Authentic IMO


----------



## starchild84

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


Thanks!


----------



## s_trainus

shuze said:


> I see nothing wrong but cannot authenticate without full pictures of the lining, finishing at seams and top line and insole. If you buy them please post upon receipt. TY



I have now got them, and the quality seems pretty good (without really know anything)! The leather is soft, the laces feel very nice, etc. I certainly hope they're authentic!

I've included some photos of the seams and insole, but only taken on a phone so apologies for the quality.

The only surprising thing is a bit of what I assume is glue inside the zip, circled in the last photo.


----------



## shuze

s_trainus said:


> I have now got them, and the quality seems pretty good (without really know anything)! The leather is soft, the laces feel very nice, etc. I certainly hope they're authentic!
> 
> I've included some photos of the seams and insole, but only taken on a phone so apologies for the quality.
> 
> The only surprising thing is a bit of what I assume is glue inside the zip, circled in the last photo.
> 
> View attachment 4492953
> View attachment 4492954
> View attachment 4492955
> View attachment 4492956
> View attachment 4492957
> View attachment 4492958
> View attachment 4492959


They’re good IMO! Enjoy


----------



## s_trainus

shuze said:


> They’re good IMO! Enjoy


Thanks! They’re very nice.


----------



## SMR15

Hello everyone..
First, I really wanna say sorry, I don’t have the link.. Because I bought this at local consignment shop. 

Please help me to authenticate this Manolo Blahnik Hangisi Satin Pumps in Royal Blue, I’m curious about their authencity.. Since this is my first Manolo Blahnik shoes and I don’t have many knowledge about this brand..

I’m waiting for your answer because it means a lot for me.. Thankyou❤️


----------



## audreylita

SMR15 said:


> Hello everyone..
> First, I really wanna say sorry, I don’t have the link.. Because I bought this at local consignment shop.
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this Manolo Blahnik Hangisi Satin Pumps in Royal Blue, I’m curious about their authencity.. Since this is my first Manolo Blahnik shoes and I don’t have many knowledge about this brand..
> 
> I’m waiting for your answer because it means a lot for me.. Thankyou❤️


Authentic IMO.


----------



## SMR15

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO.


Thankyou so much audreylita❤️

But, how about this? Is that different?


----------



## audreylita

SMR15 said:


> Thankyou so much audreylita❤️
> 
> But, how about this? Is that different?


The bottom photo is an older heel style.  And they are two different heel heights as well.  Your shoe is more towards a vintage model.


----------



## Luckystar01

so I just bought these Gianvito Rossi shoes from a shoe store in my city (this shoe store sells only Gianvito, louboutin, Manola etc), but they don’t sell that good. But I’m a little worried that the shoes I bought is fake, since I don’t find them at Gianvito Rossi. Can anybody help?


----------



## shuze

Nida Amjad said:


> so I just bought these Gianvito Rossi shoes from a shoe store in my city (this shoe store sells only Gianvito, louboutin, Manola etc), but they don’t sell that good. But I’m a little worried that the shoes I bought is fake, since I don’t find them at Gianvito Rossi. Can anybody help?



Those certainly look like him and it’s highly unlikely that a store that sells the brand would have a fake from a customer switch but if you want an authentication opinion we need to see all the pictures listed on the first page of this thread and at the least, the sole stamps, the interior insole and the area of the interior back of the shoe and how it is seamed.

Not finding the shoes at Rossi or his website means nothing. There could be many reasons, the simplest being that the shoe was not bought for his own retail but wholesaled to others only. The retail stores of designers have buyers just like other stores and no one carries every item of a collection.


----------



## amstevens714

Hello,

May I please ask for confirmation on these sneakers? 

Item: Chanel nylon and suede sneakers
Seller: Fashionphile
Item#: 392598
Link:https://outlet.fashionphile.com/chanel-calfskin-suede-zipped-high-top-cc-sneakers-38-black-392598

Thank you so much for Any help you might be able to provide ❤️


----------



## amstevens714

Hello,

Might someone be able to assist me with these espadrilles?

Item: black leather espadrilles 
Seller: Fashionphile 
Item# 374817
Link:https://outlet.fashionphile.com/chanel-lambskin-cc-espadrilles-37-black-374817


----------



## kacaruso

Dear authenticators, could you please kindly take a look at these LV boots for me? They seem very worn however I’m hoping with a little TLC there could be still plenty of life left in them
Hope you can help and the photos are sufficient. Thank you so much for your help. Xxx

Seller ID: Chriflor-91
Listing number: 352743480195
Item name: LV boots
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Louis-Vu...480195?hash=item5221265b83:g:Oq8AAOSw0tNdRrDn
Here are few extra photos. Xxx


----------



## shuze

kacaruso said:


> Dear authenticators, could you please kindly take a look at these LV boots for me? They seem very worn however I’m hoping with a little TLC there could be still plenty of life left in them
> Hope you can help and the photos are sufficient. Thank you so much for your help. Xxx
> 
> Seller ID: Chriflor-91
> Listing number: 352743480195
> Item name: LV boots
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Louis-Vu...480195?hash=item5221265b83:g:Oq8AAOSw0tNdRrDn
> Here are few extra photos. Xxx


IMO they are not authentic.


----------



## kacaruso

I can't thank you enough for such prompt response. I'll steer away from those. Have a lovely day xxx


----------



## kacaruso

sorry posted twice xxx


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

kacaruso said:


> Dear authenticators, could you please kindly take a look at these LV boots for me? They seem very worn however I’m hoping with a little TLC there could be still plenty of life left in them
> Hope you can help and the photos are sufficient. Thank you so much for your help. Xxx
> 
> Seller ID: Chriflor-91
> Listing number: 352743480195
> Item name: LV boots
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Louis-Vu...480195?hash=item5221265b83:g:Oq8AAOSw0tNdRrDn
> Here are few extra photos. Xxx





shuze said:


> IMO they are not authentic.



I'm not an Authenticator for this Thread, but have been asked to give an opinion on these boots. While I'm good with some LV shoes/boots not so good with others.

I agree with @shuze  - Everything you were concerned about shuze I agree.

I have some pics & notes in my own personal reference library & these do not match with the Authentic pairs I have on file.

I see some major Red Flags with these boots.


----------



## audreylita

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I'm not an Authenticator for this Thread, but have been asked to give an opinion on these boots. While I'm good with some LV shoes/boots not so good with others.
> 
> I agree with @shuze  I don't know if you go into details here - But everything you were concerned about shuze I agree.
> 
> I have some pics & notes in my own personal reference library & these do not match with the Authentic pairs I have on file.
> 
> I see some major Red Flags with these boots.


As always and in all authentication threads on tpf, we do not provide details about inaccuracies because that provides replica companies with information to produce better fakes.


----------



## vc15

Hi, could you please help me authenticate this CHANEL slingback pumps? Thanks in advance.
( I just bought them from eBay BUT after I ordered, I found the buyer seem to sell some fake GUCCI/Dior shoes.) 

Items name: CHANEL Two-Tone Black Beige Leather Slingbacks Pumps Size 36
Serial number: AG31318
Ebay item number- 123860650599
Seller: djy1205_9
Ebay Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/CHANEL-Two-Tone-Black-Beige-Leather-Slingbacks-Pumps-Size-36/123860650599?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## shuze

vc15 said:


> Hi, could you please help me authenticate this CHANEL slingback pumps? Thanks in advance.
> ( I just bought them from eBay BUT after I ordered, I found the buyer seem to sell some fake GUCCI/Dior shoes.)
> 
> Items name: CHANEL Two-Tone Black Beige Leather Slingbacks Pumps Size 36
> Serial number: AG31318
> Ebay item number- 123860650599
> Seller: djy1205_9
> Ebay Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/CHANEL-Two-Tone-Black-Beige-Leather-Slingbacks-Pumps-Size-36/123860650599?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


They are not authentic IMO.


----------



## kacaruso

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I'm not an Authenticator for this Thread, but have been asked to give an opinion on these boots. While I'm good with some LV shoes/boots not so good with others.
> 
> I agree with @shuze  - Everything you were concerned about shuze I agree.
> 
> I have some pics & notes in my own personal reference library & these do not match with the Authentic pairs I have on file.
> 
> I see some major Red Flags with these boots.



Thank you both so much. I really appreciate your time ❤️


----------



## klaudia111

Hello lovely Authenticators!
It would be great to have your help please in checking if these Chanel shoes are real. Fingers crossed!! Thank you in advance 
Item: Chanel heels
Listing number: 163804078026
Seller: Marondine
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/163804078026


----------



## Kirsten0

Item Name: Manolo Blahnik Hangisi Flat
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...-blahnik-satin-embellished-ballet-flats-5kux2
Seller: The RealReal
Comments: I purchased these a few days ago (they arrive this week). I'm fairly certain they are real but have been concerned buying used lately.


----------



## audreylita

Kirsten0 said:


> Item Name: Manolo Blahnik Hangisi Flat
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...-blahnik-satin-embellished-ballet-flats-5kux2
> Seller: The RealReal
> Comments: I purchased these a few days ago (they arrive this week). I'm fairly certain they are real but have been concerned buying used lately.


Based on the pictures shown, the shoes are authentic IMO.


----------



## MaxDexter

Hi

Can someone please authenticate these Bally shoes? Thanks a lot.

Item name: Bally Mens Brown Leather Size 8E
Item seller: cjm522
Item no: 183031749328
Item link:https://vod.ebay.co.uk/vod/FetchOrd...872.m2749.l2673&itemid=183031749328&transid=0
Item pictures:


----------



## shuze

MaxDexter said:


> Hi
> 
> Can someone please authenticate these Bally shoes? Thanks a lot.
> 
> Item name: Bally Mens Brown Leather Size 8E
> Item seller: cjm522
> Item no: 183031749328
> Item link:https://vod.ebay.co.uk/vod/FetchOrd...872.m2749.l2673&itemid=183031749328&transid=0
> Item pictures:


Authentic IMO


----------



## MaxDexter

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


Thanks a lot!


----------



## mp4499b

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


Hi Shuze! 

I hope all is well. Can you please help me authenticate these Chanel sneakers? I bought them off at poshmark but I am just not sure... 

Thank you so so much!


----------



## shuze

mp4499b said:


> Hi Shuze!
> 
> I hope all is well. Can you please help me authenticate these Chanel sneakers? I bought them off at poshmark but I am just not sure...
> 
> Thank you so so much!


Sorry but I don’t do sneakers by photo and I don’t think Audreylita does either but see if she posts as she wears Chanel and I don’t.

If she doesn’t post just take them to your shoemaker and have them doublecheck that all interior components are leather. There should be no synthetic material other than the sole. If all checks out, I think you’re fine as I see nothing obviously wrong.


mp4499b said:


> Hi Shuze!


----------



## LupineLake

Hi Everyone!

I just started getting into luxury goods and handbags and learned about PurseForum recently.  I love reading all of the informative posts and hearing about other people's experiences.  Anyway, I just signed up and would like to get some expert advice on a pair of Chanel sling backs that I'm interested in.  Thanks in advance for your thoughts!

FOR AUCTION SITES: eBay
Item: Chanel sling backs
Listing number: 113714987424
Seller: julietik
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-Coc...987424?hash=item1a79f101a0:g:jD0AAOSwZ4RcGQ0M
Comments: the seller says she has box and shoe bags.  She doesn't have receipt anymore but box has neiman Marcus sticker which is where she purchased them.  She did not take pictures of the box and bags but said she would send them.


----------



## cherrycloset122

Hello. Would like to ask for your thoughts regarding the authenticity of the Chanel espadrilles I just bought. Does this look good? Thank you


----------



## shuze

cherrycloset122 said:


> Hello. Would like to ask for your thoughts regarding the authenticity of the Chanel espadrilles I just bought. Does this look good? Thank you


I normally do not do espadrilles but these are not authentic IMO.


----------



## shuze

LupineLake said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I just started getting into luxury goods and handbags and learned about PurseForum recently.  I love reading all of the informative posts and hearing about other people's experiences.  Anyway, I just signed up and would like to get some expert advice on a pair of Chanel sling backs that I'm interested in.  Thanks in advance for your thoughts!
> 
> FOR AUCTION SITES: eBay
> Item: Chanel sling backs
> Listing number: 113714987424
> Seller: julietik
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-Coc...987424?hash=item1a79f101a0:g:jD0AAOSwZ4RcGQ0M
> Comments: the seller says she has box and shoe bags.  She doesn't have receipt anymore but box has neiman Marcus sticker which is where she purchased them.  She did not take pictures of the box and bags but said she would send them.


Pictures are too blurry and out of focus. I see what I think are issues but can’t make a call off those pictures.


----------



## audreylita

LupineLake said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I just started getting into luxury goods and handbags and learned about PurseForum recently.  I love reading all of the informative posts and hearing about other people's experiences.  Anyway, I just signed up and would like to get some expert advice on a pair of Chanel sling backs that I'm interested in.  Thanks in advance for your thoughts!
> 
> FOR AUCTION SITES: eBay
> Item: Chanel sling backs
> Listing number: 113714987424
> Seller: julietik
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-Coc...987424?hash=item1a79f101a0:g:jD0AAOSwZ4RcGQ0M
> Comments: the seller says she has box and shoe bags.  She doesn't have receipt anymore but box has neiman Marcus sticker which is where she purchased them.  She did not take pictures of the box and bags but said she would send them.


Agreed pictures could be clearer and more detailed.  Paper receipts and the like can so easily be reproduced, if someone can manufacture a leather shoe or handbag then they can easily create a piece of paper or box, so detailed pictures of the actual item are key for proper authentication.


----------



## LupineLake

audreylita said:


> Agreed pictures could be clearer and more detailed.  Paper receipts and the like can so easily be reproduced, if someone can manufacture a leather shoe or handbag then they can easily create a piece of paper or box, so detailed pictures of the actual item are key for proper authentication.


Thank you both for the response!  I will ask for better pictures or steer clear.  Thank you for the advice!


----------



## cherrycloset122

shuze said:


> I normally do not do espadrilles but these are not authentic IMO.



Thank you for the response. I never really thought they weren’t authentic as the buyer claimed it is and bought them at a Chanel store. I also had them checked by an authentication service online and they told me the same thing - fake. Can you share to me why you think they are not authentic?


----------



## audreylita

cherrycloset122 said:


> Thank you for the response. I never really thought they weren’t authentic as the buyer claimed it is and bought them at a Chanel store. I also had them checked by an authentication service online and they told me the same thing - fake. Can you share to me why you think they are not authentic?


We do not give information regarding specifics, manufacturers of counterfeit goods subscribe to these threads and we don't need to provide them with details to create better replica items.


----------



## cherrycloset122

audreylita said:


> We do not give information regarding specifics, manufacturers of counterfeit goods subscribe to these threads and we don't need to provide them with details to create better replica items.



I do understand. At least I know now it’s not authentic and will ask for a full refund from the seller. Thank you for your help.


----------



## audreylita

cherrycloset122 said:


> I do understand. At least I know now it’s not authentic and will ask for a full refund from the seller. Thank you for your help.


I am not saying these shoes are not authentic, just giving basic info.


----------



## throwingawayyouth

I have two shoes that need authenticating. My untrained eyes think they are the real deal but I would love your help!  

1. Gucci Sneakers
Item name: not sure 
Link: https://depop.app.link/FZ10cxDOgZ
Seller: sha003 on Depop
History: Apparently bought at Short Hills Mall
Comments: Seems like a steal and looks legit to my untrained eyes. I need help from you guys! There is a video in the link too.


----------



## throwingawayyouth

2. Chanel Mesh Espadrilles 
Link: https://merc.li/d6epMdb
Seller: Bobo on Mercari 
History: Seller claims she bought this from Nordstrom.
Comments: Looks real to me but I’m not 100% sure. The CC on the bottom of the shoe looks a tiny bit thicker than the other Chanel espadrilles I have seen online, but not by a lot.


----------



## shuze

Sorry but the authenticators on this board usually pass on espadrilles and sneakers.


----------



## throwingawayyouth

shuze said:


> Sorry but the authenticators on this board usually pass on espadrilles and sneakers.



Noted, thank you!!


----------



## Carolinee08

Hi everyone! I purchased these Stuart Weitzman Nudists heels on PM and I’m questioning their authenticity. Can someone please help verify? I feel like SW shoes have different style logos and stamps on the soles of the shoes. This is my first designer heel purchase, so I’m unsure! Any help or insight would be greatly appreciated. Thank you I’m advance!!


----------



## shuze

Carolinee08 said:


> Hi everyone! I purchased these Stuart Weitzman Nudists heels on PM and I’m questioning their authenticity. Can someone please help verify? I feel like SW shoes have different style logos and stamps on the soles of the shoes. This is my first designer heel purchase, so I’m unsure! Any help or insight would be greatly appreciated. Thank you I’m advance!!


Sorry but I am not familiar with the company since it was sold and can’t authenticate your shoes either way since they are stamped differently than the website.


----------



## Dirtyjulie

Hello all lovely people

Got these Jimmy Choo’s as a gift many years ago, im not a shoe gal, so my expertise is limited and therefor never thought much about it, as i dont use these kind of heels much. Im now wondering of selling them, but im afraid to put up something thats not genuine, so i thought best to Ask here before i do anything. Ive research the web, but cant find that excact pair, thats why i got a bit «alarmed».


----------



## shuze

Dirtyjulie said:


> Hello all lovely people
> 
> Got these Jimmy Choo’s as a gift many years ago, im not a shoe gal, so my expertise is limited and therefor never thought much about it, as i dont use these kind of heels much. Im now wondering of selling them, but im afraid to put up something thats not genuine, so i thought best to Ask here before i do anything. Ive research the web, but cant find that excact pair, thats why i got a bit «alarmed».


Authentic IMO


----------



## Dirtyjulie

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


Thank you so much for the quick answer


----------



## M0123

I am new to PurseForum and would appreciate help in authenticating these So Kate pink glitter Louboutins. They were pre-loved before me. I’m concerned because of the insole stamp seems more “printed” and the stitching wear in one area. Maybe all this is normal but my eye isn’t as trained for this. Would appreciate your input very much! Thanks in advance!


----------



## shuze

M0123 said:


> I am new to PurseForum and would appreciate help in authenticating these So Kate pink glitter Louboutins. They were pre-loved before me. I’m concerned because of the insole stamp seems more “printed” and the stitching wear in one area. Maybe all this is normal but my eye isn’t as trained for this. Would appreciate your input very much! Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 4524740
> View attachment 4524741
> View attachment 4524742
> View attachment 4524743
> View attachment 4524744
> View attachment 4524745
> View attachment 4524746
> View attachment 4524747
> View attachment 4524748


I see you found that CL authentication thread! You'll be answered Over there.  Only CL and Valentino have their own threads. All others can post here.


----------



## M0123

shuze said:


> I see you found that CL authentication thread! You'll be answered Over there.  Only CL and Valentino have their own threads. All others can post here.


My apologies, I wasn’t sure of how it worked. Thank you!


----------



## mumboj4

Can you please help me authenticate these Prada sandals? I purchased them from Poshmark. Would appreciate your input very much! Thanks in advance!

Items name: PRADA double buckle sandals - Burgundy  Size 36.5
Seller: suitcasestories
Poshmark Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/PRADA-double-buckle-sandals-Burgundy-5d3ce24929f0300208b6bcb7


----------



## shuze

mumboj4 said:


> Can you please help me authenticate these Prada sandals? I purchased them from Poshmark. Would appreciate your input very much! Thanks in advance!
> 
> Items name: PRADA double buckle sandals - Burgundy  Size 36.5
> Seller: suitcasestories
> Poshmark Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/PRADA-double-buckle-sandals-Burgundy-5d3ce24929f0300208b6bcb7


Need to see a clear picture of the interior stamping but so far they’re fine.


----------



## lilydu

Hi! First time I'm posting here,

Item: Roger Vivier name unknown
Listing number: N/A

Link: https://item.mercari.com/jp/m785880...eck7OyEtIUKwZAZ7QNtSppQx83P30XXPy75q3p3Y9p-vb
Comments: I've purchased these shoes on a Japanese website the seller seems real but I can't find any other roger vivier shoes where the buckle bit is made of suede (or something close to it) It would be really helpful if anyone can authenticate!


----------



## audreylita

lilydu said:


> Hi! First time I'm posting here,
> 
> Item: Roger Vivier name unknown
> Listing number: N/A
> 
> Link: https://item.mercari.com/jp/m785880...eck7OyEtIUKwZAZ7QNtSppQx83P30XXPy75q3p3Y9p-vb
> Comments: I've purchased these shoes on a Japanese website the seller seems real but I can't find any other roger vivier shoes where the buckle bit is made of suede (or something close to it) It would be really helpful if anyone can authenticate!


Pictures are not detailed enough to make a clean call, clear photos of the stitching inside the shoe and out are needed.  Am I interpreting correctly that you paid $16.99 USD for these shoes?


----------



## mumboj4

shuze said:


> Need to see a clear picture of the interior stamping but so far they’re fine.



Thank you! Here are some additional pictures of the interior stamping.


----------



## shuze

mumboj4 said:


> Thank you! Here are some additional pictures of the interior stamping.


Authentic IMO


----------



## lilydu

audreylita said:


> Pictures are not detailed enough to make a clean call, clear photos of the stitching inside the shoe and out are needed.  Am I interpreting correctly that you paid $16.99 USD for these shoes?


Yes that would be about right, RV isn't that famous in Japan so sometimes you can get real bargains. I'll send some pictures of the stitching in once I've received the item, Thank you for your help!


----------



## lilydu

lilydu said:


> Yes that would be about right, RV isn't that famous in Japan so sometimes you can get real bargains. I'll send some pictures of the stitching in once I've received the item, Thank you for your help!


Hi audreylita
I got the seller to send some photos!
Thank you for taking your time!


----------



## audreylita

lilydu said:


> Yes that would be about right, RV isn't that famous in Japan so sometimes you can get real bargains. I'll send some pictures of the stitching in once I've received the item, Thank you for your help!


I need to see stitching inside the shoe at the heel and the rear of the shoe at the heel.  Based on the pictures you're providing these shoes are not authentic but I'm happy to look at key pictures if you can provide them.  But the detail of these shoes I'm seeing resemble nothing I've ever purchased from RV.


----------



## Pupsterbone

Hi, can you authenticate these please?

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/223631534539


----------



## audreylita

Pupsterbone said:


> Hi, can you authenticate these please?
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/223631534539


Based on the pictures provided, shoes are authentic IMO.


----------



## arielle5599

Hi, i’m new to this blog. I want to ask about this logo. Can u help me authenticate this shoes. I tried to post the full image, but always failed and only can post this. Someone offer me this pair, she said this is authentic and preloved, but she bought it on flea market. Thank you.


----------



## arielle5599

here are some more photos. thank you, ur help will be very much helpful


----------



## audreylita

arielle5599 said:


> here are some more photos. thank you, ur help will be very much helpful


These pictures are inadequate to make a call.  Please refer to the first post in this thread for what is needed for authentication.


----------



## reezy

Hello, I would like to kindly ask for an opinion on the authenticity of these: https://www.therealreal.com/product...olo-blahnik-leather-ankle-strap-sandals-5ynq8


----------



## shuze

reezy said:


> Hello, I would like to kindly ask for an opinion on the authenticity of these: https://www.therealreal.com/product...olo-blahnik-leather-ankle-strap-sandals-5ynq8


Invalid link


----------



## reezy

shuze said:


> Invalid link


Sorry, I've just checked other The RealReal links and they also open invalid pages. Only copy and paste works, not sure how to fix the hyperlink.


----------



## shuze

reezy said:


> Sorry, I've just checked other The RealReal links and they also open invalid pages. Only copy and paste works, not sure how to fix the hyperlink.


I’ll check back!


----------



## Topdecklove

Hey! Would love a authenticity check on these YSL Tributes in patent Navy?! Thank you so much


----------



## Topdecklove

Also would love your opinion on the authenticity of these Saint Laurent Tributes   thank you


----------



## shuze

Topdecklove said:


> Hey! Would love a authenticity check on these YSL Tributes in patent Navy?! Thank you so much


Pictures aren’t clear enough. Sorry-please post clear pictures of the sole stamp and under the straps.


----------



## LaPaloma55

Hi Authenticators,

I found these Salvatore Ferragamo Men's shoes at a thrift.  They are black leather and suede
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 .  Inside they state "SN 5445 10 1/2 B". TIA!!


----------



## shuze

LaPaloma55 said:


> Hi Authenticators,
> 
> I found these Salvatore Ferragamo Men's shoes at a thrift.  They are black leather and suede
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4546524
> View attachment 4546525
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  Inside they state "SN 5445 10 1/2 B". TIA!!


No sole stamping? Can you show interior stamping?


----------



## shuze

Topdecklove said:


> Hey! Would love a authenticity check on these YSL Tributes in patent Navy?! Thank you so much


Authentic IMO


----------



## LaPaloma55

shuze said:


> No sole stamping? Can you show interior stamping?


Sorry! Here goes


----------



## reezy

Anyone please?
https://www.therealreal.com/product...olo-blahnik-leather-ankle-strap-sandals-5ynq8
Only works through copy and paste. Clicking the link opens an error page.


----------



## LaPaloma55

shuze said:


> No sole stamping? Can you show interior stamping?


Hi Shuze, did you see my uploaded  pics?


----------



## audreylita

reezy said:


> Anyone please?
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...olo-blahnik-leather-ankle-strap-sandals-5ynq8
> Only works through copy and paste. Clicking the link opens an error page.


Authentic IMO.


----------



## reezy

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO.


Thank you dearly! If I may ask, have you ever seen these before? I haven't been able to find them anywhere online.


----------



## shuze

LaPaloma55 said:


> Sorry! Here goes


Authentic IMO


----------



## LaPaloma55

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


  Thank you!!!!


----------



## keroCCS

Name: Manolo Blahnik Hangisi ballet balet flats shoes satin pink 35 authentic
Listing number: 163878632356
Seller: georgemihailescu
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/163878632356?ul_noapp=true
I'm also attaching additional photos


----------



## keroCCS

Name: Christian Louboutin Iriza 100mm size 34
Listing number: 273608261874
Seller: icandy2121
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/273608261874
I'm also attaching additional photos


----------



## audreylita

keroCCS said:


> Name: Manolo Blahnik Hangisi ballet balet flats shoes satin pink 35 authentic
> Listing number: 163878632356
> Seller: georgemihailescu
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/163878632356?ul_noapp=true
> I'm also attaching additional photos
> View attachment 4550091
> View attachment 4550092
> View attachment 4550093


Authentic IMO.


----------



## audreylita

reezy said:


> Thank you dearly! If I may ask, have you ever seen these before? I haven't been able to find them anywhere online.


Manolo has designed tens of thousands of shoes, it can be hard to find one specific style unless you know the name.


----------



## shuze

keroCCS said:


> Name: Christian Louboutin Iriza 100mm size 34
> Listing number: 273608261874
> Seller: icandy2121
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/273608261874
> I'm also attaching additional photos
> View attachment 4551072
> View attachment 4551073



Please post on the Louboutin thread. Only Louboutin and Valentino have their own threads.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...posting-request.791702/page-842#post-33344155


----------



## jimbochoo

Hello, can someone experienced with Jimmy Choo shoes help me authenticate these. I bought them used from Buddy and Selly, but after receiving them I am not sure if they're authentic. The heel shape, buckle and insole logo stitching slip up kind of seem off. Thank you in advance.

.


----------



## jimbochoo

jimbochoo said:


> Hello, can someone experienced with Jimmy Choo shoes help me authenticate these. I bought them used from Buddy and Selly, but after receiving them I am not sure if they're authentic. The heel shape, buckle and insole logo stitching slip up kind of seem off. Thank you in advance.



Sorry to double post, but after some googling there seems to be Choos with that buckle and heel shape. But still I'd like some input!

Examples: 
here
here


----------



## shuze

jimbochoo said:


> Sorry to double post, but after some googling there seems to be Choos with that buckle and heel shape. But still I'd like some input!
> 
> Examples:
> here
> here


Your shoes are authentic IMO but in the future please don’t double post. You can add any needed info by responding to your original post.


----------



## jimbochoo

shuze said:


> Your shoes are authentic IMO but in the future please don’t double post. You can add any needed info by responding to your original post.


Thank you so much, shuze! And will do!


----------



## addictedtoshop

Hello All,
Could you please take a loot at these please.
I notice there are stitches around compare to my other two, not sure if it was additional manual stiches (forgot to ask).
 However I already committed and must get this authenticated once received.

Any recommendations???


Seller:

Redant2007

Tribute black YSL link:

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/183816582965


I have attached my other two YSL and Saint Laurent Tribute Heels. TIA


----------



## shuze

addictedtoshop said:


> Hello All,
> Could you please take a loot at these please.
> I notice there are stitches around compare to my other two, not sure if it was additional manual stiches (forgot to ask).
> However I already committed and must get this authenticated once received.
> 
> Any recommendations???
> 
> 
> Seller:
> 
> Redant2007
> 
> Tribute black YSL link:
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/183816582965
> 
> 
> I have attached my other two YSL and Saint Laurent Tribute Heels. TIA


I need better pictures. Black on black is extremely difficult to read but what I see looks OK. When you get them post clearer pictures of the interior stamping and interior finishing at the seams.


----------



## vas2120

Hi there- I’m wondering if someone would be able to authenticate these Stuart Weitzman sandals for me? 
	

		
			
		

		
	








https://www.therealreal.com/product...c-ankle-strap-sandals-6k5vz7gMTXM?position=29
Stuart Weitzman Metallic Ankle-Strap Sandals
Item# WSU83210

I haven’t seen any soles that have the lines on them in addition to the leather sole seal in stores, it always seems to be one or the other. And since the listing doesn’t specify the style or specific color, I haven’t been able to find photos to compare them to. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Sharifshopping

amstevens714 said:


> Hello,
> 
> May I please ask for confirmation on these sneakers?
> 
> Item: Chanel nylon and suede sneakers
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Item#: 392598
> Link:https://outlet.fashionphile.com/chanel-calfskin-suede-zipped-high-top-cc-sneakers-38-black-392598
> 
> Thank you so much for Any help you might be able to provide ❤️


fashionphile only sells authentic


----------



## BeenBurned

Sharifshopping said:


> fashionphile only sells authentic


The post you quoted was from July - nearly 3 months ago. By this time, the poster has probably decided one way or the other whether to buy the shoes or not.

Although Fashionphile may not knowingly sell fakes, she has had fakes of various brands as well as various categories of items.

No matter who the seller is or how "reputable" a seller is, it's always a good idea to have pre-owned items verified. Honest and/or reputable sellers can make mistakes.


----------



## amstevens714

Sharifshopping said:


> fashionphile only sells authentic



I would agree with you for almost all their items but they have been known to make mistakes. Thanks for writing though ❤️


----------



## audreylita

Sharifshopping said:


> fashionphile only sells authentic


*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## dukethebichon

Hi, I purchased these Chanel satin flats with pearls from a local consignment store, and I'm hoping someone can authenticate for me. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Aayana11

Hi.. Please please authenticate this Guess shoes.. Thank you in advance..


----------



## shuze

vas2120 said:


> Hi there- I’m wondering if someone would be able to authenticate these Stuart Weitzman sandals for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4557592
> View attachment 4557593
> View attachment 4557594
> View attachment 4557595
> View attachment 4557596
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...c-ankle-strap-sandals-6k5vz7gMTXM?position=29
> Stuart Weitzman Metallic Ankle-Strap Sandals
> Item# WSU83210
> 
> I haven’t seen any soles that have the lines on them in addition to the leather sole seal in stores, it always seems to be one or the other. And since the listing doesn’t specify the style or specific color, I haven’t been able to find photos to compare them to. Thanks in advance!!!
> The pics show no detail. If you’re the buyer please post close up pictures showing all stamping, stitching, heel lining, etc.


----------



## shuze

Aayana11 said:


> Hi.. Please please authenticate this Guess shoes.. Thank you in advance..


We don’t do sneakers but I don’t think anyone is faking Guess-the price point is too low.


----------



## shuze

mishi10345 said:


> Hi, I purchased these Chanel satin flats with pearls from a local consignment store, and I'm hoping someone can authenticate for me. Thank you in advance!
> View attachment 4559265
> View attachment 4559266
> View attachment 4559267
> View attachment 4559268
> View attachment 4559269


Not authentic IMO


----------



## MaxDexter

Hi there,

Can someone authenticate Lanvin please?
Item: Lanvin Men Oxford Derby Brown Burgundy Formal Shoes Size 8
Seller:cheu. 2014
ITEM ID: 193144522589
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lanvin-M...rentrq:c61974c816d0a9c98cdf6137ffe2bf48|iid:1
Pics


----------



## ladyluxe18

Hey! I got these from an estate sale a few months back, and would love to know if they are,  indeed, authentic Prada.


----------



## shuze

ladyluxe18 said:


> Hey! I got these from an estate sale a few months back, and would love to know if they are,  indeed, authentic Prada.


Authentic IMO


----------



## ladyluxe18

I was wondering if anyone could authenticate these Valentino's I also got at an estate sale. If authentic, do you know the model or year they're from? I can not seem to find any info about this specific style  and any help is greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## ladyluxe18

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


Thank you!


----------



## shuze

ladyluxe18 said:


> I was wondering if anyone could authenticate these Valentino's I also got at an estate sale. If authentic, do you know the model or year they're from? I can not seem to find any info about this specific style  and any help is greatly appreciated! Thanks!


Valentino has its own forum. Please post there:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...age-before-posting-no-chatting.907413/page-56


----------



## britt32087

Hi,
Can someone provide an opinion on these Jimmy Choo’s? I can ask for more pics if needed. TIA!
https://poshmark.com/listing/Beautiful-Jimmy-Choo-Reily-High-Heels-Liz-100-5c2123e79fe486a73b97498c


----------



## shuze

britt32087 said:


> View attachment 4565532
> View attachment 4565533
> View attachment 4565534
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Can someone provide an opinion on these Jimmy Choo’s? I can ask for more pics if needed. TIA!
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Beautiful-Jimmy-Choo-Reily-High-Heels-Liz-100-5c2123e79fe486a73b97498c


Sorry but the posted pictures are not detailed enough for authentication opinions. Please refer to the first page for needed photos. They need to be in focus and close up.


----------



## addictedtoshop

Hi All, do you have any recommendation for ysl authenticator recommendation for paypal
Dispute? I think i just purchase a fake one as the buckle is so different to mine.
Please kindly have a look. Thank you


----------



## addictedtoshop

Part 2 cont i just relised there is no middle strap! Is it possible?? Maybe the older style??
 Oh gosh! Please kindly take a look 

compare to my matt black and blue patent


----------



## shuze

addictedtoshop said:


> Part 2 cont i just relised there is no middle strap! Is it possible?? Maybe the older style??
> Oh gosh! Please kindly take a look
> 
> compare to my matt black and blue patent


The black patent are not authentic IMO and you can use authenticate4u for a professional opinion. They charge $7.50 You can contact them through their Facebook page.


----------



## addictedtoshop

Thank you Shuze! I Did the authentication with authenticate4u and authenticate1st ..both said authentic!! So happy


shuze said:


> The black patent are not authentic IMO and you can use authenticate4u for a professional opinion. They charge $7.50 You can contact them through their Facebook page.


----------



## sohogirl88

hi there, could you please kindly help me to authenticate those Chanel open toe wedges? from the outside they look authentic, incl. its insoles (supple, typical Chanel, leather) but I have got issues with the outsole; SIS made (italian brand) but not a 'regular' Chanel (even my Chanel flip flops outsoles, in plastic, have got Chanel logos). many thanks for your advice  ps. very ashamed of my ignorance with this item as I am quite an expert in Chanel and designer goods but here first time I have got a massive issue with their authentication and placing those shoes within a particular era (if authentic, are they from 90's maybe?). thank you so much for your advice. ps. the inside of the shoes matches, in colour, the outside and it is kind of violet, a bit sparkling/ shiny. also, the stitching is very precise/ even. my point is; if they are fake I am just so surprised they are so well made.. / bdw, I do apologize for my english grammar, I do not live in an english speaking country


----------



## pinkfoxxy

Item name: Chanel Triple Black Sneakers (?)
Seller: Bought on VC from luxuryshop
Comments: came with box, shoebags, even the wrapping paper and the receipt. (not a guarantee since people already received fake bags with (copies of) authentic receipts
Shoes look and feel totally fine. Compared it with several sneakers (fake ones too) I could find online. 
The only thing that bothers me is, why there‘s an L beside the stylecode/serialcode. Went through several listings of these sneakers, some of the had photos of the stylecode and all the stylecodes had an R, there was just one pair that had an L. 


 ENTIRE shoe, PROFILE, BACK, FRONT, LABEL/LOGO inside the shoe, soles, everything is on the pictures (with and without flash)


imgur.com/a/1dmcd7Q


----------



## shuze

pinkfoxxy said:


> Item name: Chanel Triple Black Sneakers (?)
> Seller: Bought on VC from luxuryshop
> Comments: came with box, shoebags, even the wrapping paper and the receipt. (not a guarantee since people already received fake bags with (copies of) authentic receipts
> Shoes look and feel totally fine. Compared it with several sneakers (fake ones too) I could find online.
> The only thing that bothers me is, why there‘s an L beside the stylecode/serialcode. Went through several listings of these sneakers, some of the had photos of the stylecode and all the stylecodes had an R, there was just one pair that had an L.
> 
> 
> ENTIRE shoe, PROFILE, BACK, FRONT, LABEL/LOGO inside the shoe, soles, everything is on the pictures (with and without flash)
> 
> 
> imgur.com/a/1dmcd7Q


Please post your pictures as required on first page.


----------



## pinkfoxxy

shuze said:


> Please post your pictures as required on first page.



Hey! I’m not sure if I‘m misunderstanding you or not - if yes, I apologize. 
In case you were talking about missing pictures, I made new ones and uploaded them in my album. Unfortunately I don‘t have macro but I tried my best to get good photos. 
(.. or do you want me to upload the pictures right here?)


----------



## shuze

pinkfoxxy said:


> Hey! I’m not sure if I‘m misunderstanding you or not - if yes, I apologize.
> In case you were talking about missing pictures, I made new ones and uploaded them in my album. Unfortunately I don‘t have macro but I tried my best to get good photos.
> (.. or do you want me to upload the pictures right here?)


Yes please. I don’t open picture posting sites.


----------



## sohogirl88

hi there, would you please be able to help me to authenticate the shoes which pictures I have uploaded above? I do not know the procedures here, I am a brand new user  I would very much appreciate your help. kind regards


----------



## pinkfoxxy

shuze said:


> Yes please. I don’t open picture posting sites.



Oh, alright! appreciate your patience, here are the pictures:





















































https://i.imgur.com/WoQ9O4G.jpg/img] 

[IMG]https://i.imgur.com/RvNbEXT.jpg


----------



## shuze

pinkfoxxy said:


> Oh, alright! appreciate your patience, here are the pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/RvNbEXT.jpg
> 
> [IMG]https://i.imgur.com/F7lIlSg.jpg



Sorry but I don’t do sneakers. Audreylita may respond.


----------



## audreylita

pinkfoxxy said:


> Oh, alright! appreciate your patience, here are the pictures:
> 
> I can't make a clean call on these sneakers.  I have Chanel sneakers from a few years back and the workmanship is much cleaner on mine, they are making so many these days it's possible they're making them of lesser quality.  But the ones shown bare no resemblance to my own sneakers.  So honestly I'm not willing to make a call one way of the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/RvNbEXT.jpg
> 
> [IMG]https://i.imgur.com/F7lIlSg.jpg


----------



## shuze

I really don’t do sneakers but now looking at these on a large screen I can see that they’re made of synthetic material so IMO they are not authentic,


----------



## baninny

Hello authenticator, please authenticate these shoes. Thank you!

Item: CLASSIC BLACK CAVIAR LEATHER BALLET FLATS 36.5
Serial Number: J G02819
Listing number: 183337451236
Seller: enigma.fl
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/183337451236


----------



## baninny

hello - just wanted to follow up. Appreciate the insight. 



baninny said:


> Hello authenticator, please authenticate these shoes. Thank you!
> 
> Item: CLASSIC BLACK CAVIAR LEATHER BALLET FLATS 36.5
> Serial Number: J G02819
> Listing number: 183337451236
> Seller: enigma.fl
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/183337451236


----------



## eycartier

Hi all! I just purchased a pair of Golden Goose sneakers and would love help in authenticating them. Thank you in advance!


----------



## shuze

eycartier said:


> Hi all! I just purchased a pair of Golden Goose sneakers and would love help in authenticating them. Thank you in advance!
> Sorry but neither of us do sneakers.
> 
> View attachment 4572915
> View attachment 4572916
> View attachment 4572917
> View attachment 4572918


----------



## BeenBurned

shuze said:


> Sorry but neither of us do sneakers.


Fixed your post!


----------



## ambermoon

Hi.
I need help in authenticating these Tory pumps. Thanks in advance


----------



## shuze

ambermoon said:


> Hi.
> I need help in authenticating these Tory pumps. Thanks in advance


Sorry, I don’t do Chinese product although I see nothing obviously incorrect.


----------



## ABoarder

Hey everyone! 
Am about to buy my first pair of Manolos
Please could you help with authenticating  much appreciated


----------



## audreylita

ABoarder said:


> Hey everyone!
> Am about to buy my first pair of Manolos
> Please could you help with authenticating  much appreciated


Is there a link to an auction site or are the shoes in your possession?  I'm not sure what those little arrows on the sole are about.


----------



## audreybow

Hello! I was hoping to authenticate these Jimmy Choo heels. They were donated to the thrift store boutique I work at and we were hoping to post them to our Ebay store, but cannot if they are not authentic. I appreciate the help, let me know if more photos are needed!


----------



## baninny

Hi authenticator,

I think my post was skipped. Either way, I am reposting the photos of the Chanel ballet flats I bought from eBay (first time). The photos are mine this time and are not angled per instructions. Appreciate your time and response.

Item Name (if you know it): *CHANEL black caviar ballet flats*
Link (if available): https://www.ebay.com/itm/183337451236?
* Seller*: enigma.fl
* Comments:*
Seller has 5 star rating and thousands of reviews…

Dustbag looks fake (has a shoe lace instead of ribbon) - I compared it with my authentic Chanel flats purchased from Chanel boutique in Rome. Box looks fake. Shoes came with the booklet and I know authentic ones don’t. Shoes look OK but I’d like to get some opinions please.

Seller doesn’t accept returns…but will try to send it back if they’re not authentic. ☹


----------



## audreylita

audreybow said:


> Hello! I was hoping to authenticate these Jimmy Choo heels. They were donated to the thrift store boutique I work at and we were hoping to post them to our Ebay store, but cannot if they are not authentic. I appreciate the help, let me know if more photos are needed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4576382
> View attachment 4576383
> View attachment 4576385
> View attachment 4576386
> View attachment 4576387
> View attachment 4576389
> View attachment 4576390


Authentic IMO.


----------



## ABoarder

ABoarder said:


> Hey everyone!
> Am about to buy my first pair of Manolos
> Please could you help with authenticating  much appreciated


Hi there sorry for my late reply, so according to the seller he claimed that that was a protective lining to protect the sole, I am not sure whether those were legit or not. Could u perhaps help to authenticate these? It’s from another seller. Thanks for your time as always !


----------



## audreylita

ABoarder said:


> Hi there sorry for my late reply, so according to the seller he claimed that that was a protective lining to protect the sole, I am not sure whether those were legit or not. Could u perhaps help to authenticate these? It’s from another seller. Thanks for your time as always !


Is there a link to a live auction?  These pictures are inadequate for authentication. 

And many fake shoes come with plastic liners on the soles.  Manolo named a shoe after me years ago that was a very popular model and variously copied by Christian Louboutin, Chanel and Zara. There was a Chinese knock off of Manolo's original which I have and the shoe came with a plastic liner on the sole.


----------



## audreylita

ABoarder said:


> Hi there sorry for my late reply, so according to the seller he claimed that that was a protective lining to protect the sole, I am not sure whether those were legit or not. Could u perhaps help to authenticate these? It’s from another seller. Thanks for your time as always !


What is the asking price of the Manolo's you're considering?


----------



## ABoarder

audreylita said:


> What is the asking price of the Manolo's you're considering?



Hello! Thanks for the insight  I gathered that they seemed too good to be true. 

The link of the second pair is below. From an app called carousell. 

Manolo Blahnik Hangisi 70mm pumps Genuine & New for HK$4,550 ( price is in Hong Kong dollars https://hk.carousell.com/p/251815190


----------



## BeenBurned

ABoarder said:


> Hello! Thanks for the insight  I gathered that they seemed too good to be true.
> 
> The link of the second pair is below. From an app called carousell.
> 
> Manolo Blahnik Hangisi 70mm pumps Genuine & New for HK$4,550 ( price is in Hong Kong dollars https://hk.carousell.com/p/251815190


The seller has multiple pairs in sizes 35,36,38,39?


----------



## ABoarder

BeenBurned said:


> The seller has multiple pairs in sizes 35,36,38,39?



She says she orders them in


----------



## audreylita

ABoarder said:


> She says she orders them in


Manolo's company is privately owned.  His shoes are sold in very specific exclusive retail boutiques and their own  MB website.  The freestanding boutique in Manhattan is closing at the end of December and the company is tightly held and run by Manolo and his niece, Kristina.  They do not have an outlet boutique.  You need to ask yourself why the hangisi, which is one of Manolo's best selling shoes which they cannot manufacture quickly enough and is frequently back ordered in stores like Saks and Neimans, would land in the hands of some online reseller at a deeply discounted price.


----------



## pinkfoxxy

shuze said:


> I really don’t do sneakers but now looking at these on a large screen I can see that they’re made of synthetic material so IMO they are not authentic,



thanks for your and audreylitas response. 
After that I brought them to the cobbler to hear his opinion & I got told that the leather parts are genuine leather. Meanwhile I was also awaiting a response from A4U and thankfully the shoes are authentic. 

Nevertheless, thank you for taking your time to check these shoes!


----------



## ABoarder

audreylita said:


> Manolo's company is privately owned.  His shoes are sold in very specific exclusive retail boutiques and their own  MB website.  The freestanding boutique in Manhattan is closing at the end of December and the company is tightly held and run by Manolo and his niece, Kristina.  They do not have an outlet boutique.  You need to ask yourself why the hangisi, which is one of Manolo's best selling shoes which they cannot manufacture quickly enough and is frequently back ordered in stores like Saks and Neimans, would land in the hands of some online reseller at a deeply discounted price.



makes perfect sense ! Thanks


----------



## shuze

ABoarder said:


> She says she orders them in


And the seller doesn’t even understand that they outted themself with that answer.


----------



## shuze

pinkfoxxy said:


> thanks for your and audreylitas response.
> After that I brought them to the cobbler to hear his opinion & I got told that the leather parts are genuine leather. Meanwhile I was also awaiting a response from A4U and thankfully the shoes are authentic.
> 
> Nevertheless, thank you for taking your time to check these shoes!


Glad I was wrong and that you have an authentic pair. I wish we could have every pair in hand before making a call.


----------



## ABoarder

shuze said:


> And the seller doesn’t even understand that they outted themself with that answer.


Quick question do all MBs come with an authenticity card? Thanks


----------



## audreylita

ABoarder said:


> Quick question do all MBs come with an authenticity card? Thanks


There is no such thing as a Manolo Blahnik authenticity card.  I've been buying his shoes since the mid 80's.


----------



## ABoarder

audreylita said:


> There is no such thing as a Manolo Blahnik authenticity card.  I've been buying his shoes since the mid 80's.





audreylita said:


> There is no such thing as a Manolo Blahnik authenticity card.  I've been buying his shoes since the mid 80's.


Thanks for letting me know! you saved me a whole lot of heartache and money! i would have been so duped! 

I ended up buying a proper second hand pair online from a trusted seller, and you are absolutely right, no authenticity certificate in sight!


----------



## ABoarder

ABoarder said:


> Thanks for letting me know! you saved me a whole lot of heartache and money! i would have been so duped!
> 
> 
> I ended up buying a proper second hand pair online from a trusted seller, and you are absolutely right, no authenticity certificate in sight!



*these are the MB's I went with in the end let me know what you think 
*she had them resoled


----------



## audreylita

ABoarder said:


> *these are the MB's I went with in the end let me know what you think
> *she had them resoled


Congrats!  I'm sure you'll love them.  They are super comfy.


----------



## ABoarder

audreylita said:


> Congrats!  I'm sure you'll love them.  They are super comfy.


Thanks! Yes i have been wearing them in the house to break them in but they are sooo much more comfy than Louboutins for sure! Thanks for all your time. Now i want a pair of flats for everyday wear haha! (hubby will kill me!)


----------



## linamich

Hello,

I bought second-hand Hogan Interactive women shoes from Ebay. The seller claimed that they are genuine. Could you please authenticate these for me?
Many thanks!


----------



## Tessa612

Hi, 

Hoping someone can help me authenticate these Stuart Weitzman highland boots. I purchased from YOOX. 

They look much different from a pair of midlands I bought from Nordstrom. 

thank you in advance!!


----------



## xnakax

Item name: Chanel Camelia Rubber Rain Boots
Link: https://dolap.com/urun/chanel-siyah-cizme-az-kullanilmis-flzars2106-18417278
Seller: @flzars2106
Comments: Hello! Can you help me authenticate these Chanel rain boots? Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## xnakax

Item Name: Louis Vuitton High Rubber Boots
Link: https://dolap.com/urun/louis-vuitton-siyah-cizme-az-kullanilmis-dolap17561-14248091
Seller: @dolap17561
Comments: Hello! Can you help me authenticate these Louis Vuitton rain boots? Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## xnakax

Item Name: Dior Slingback Pumps
Link: https://www.modacruz.com/bej-christian-dior-stiletto-ayakkabi_10810051
Seller: @brandfashion

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## shuze

Tessa612 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hoping someone can help me authenticate these Stuart Weitzman highland boots. I purchased from YOOX.
> 
> They look much different from a pair of midlands I bought from Nordstrom.
> 
> thank you in advance!!





Tessa612 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hoping someone can help me authenticate these Stuart Weitzman highland boots. I purchased from YOOX.
> 
> They look much different from a pair of midlands I bought from Nordstrom.
> 
> thank you in advance!!


I think they’re OK but I’m surprised at the finishing.


----------



## shuze

xnakax said:


> Item Name: Louis Vuitton High Rubber Boots
> Link: https://dolap.com/urun/louis-vuitton-siyah-cizme-az-kullanilmis-dolap17561-14248091
> Seller: @dolap17561
> Comments: Hello! Can you help me authenticate these Louis Vuitton rain boots? Thank you very much in advance!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4586283
> View attachment 4586284
> View attachment 4586285
> View attachment 4586286
> View attachment 4586287
> View attachment 4586288
> View attachment 4586289
> 
> View attachment 4586282


IMO molded footwear cannot be authenticated by photos since the molds are taken from authentic product. Both pair look superficially OK to me but the only way to really tell is to feel all elements and edges. The counterfeits will feel rough on the edges. On the Chanel the edges of the camellias should all be smooth on the real ones.


----------



## xnakax

shuze said:


> IMO molded footwear cannot be authenticated by photos since the molds are taken from authentic product. Both pair look superficially OK to me but the only way to really tell is to feel all elements and edges. The counterfeits will feel rough on the edges. On the Chanel the edges of the camellias should all be smooth on the real ones.


Thank you very much for your time, this is helpful. I guess I’ll just choose between the Chanel and LV ones and take a risk because I really think they both are an elegant choice compared to ordinary rubber boots. I would really appreciate your help on Dior sling backs as well


----------



## eebaboya

Item Name (if you know it): Gucci Vintage Sandal
Comments: I found this while thrifting but i'm on the fence about this pair of sandals because of the glue work as shown. It has a product code and the stitching for this is neat. Any help will be greatly appreciated as i can bring it back for an exchange if it isn't. Thank you so much!
.


----------



## shuze

eebaboya said:


> Item Name (if you know it): Gucci Vintage Sandal
> Comments: I found this while thrifting but i'm on the fence about this pair of sandals because of the glue work as shown. It has a product code and the stitching for this is neat. Any help will be greatly appreciated as i can bring it back for an exchange if it isn't. Thank you so much!
> .


They’re fine but IMO have decomposing old glue,


----------



## shuze

xnakax said:


> Thank you very much for your time, this is helpful. I guess I’ll just choose between the Chanel and LV ones and take a risk because I really think they both are an elegant choice compared to ordinary rubber boots. I would really appreciate your help on Dior sling backs as well


Sorry but I don’t open links of sites I don’t know. Can you post photos?


----------



## shuze

linamich said:


> Hello,
> 
> I bought second-hand Hogan Interactive women shoes from Ebay. The seller claimed that they are genuine. Could you please authenticate these for me?
> Many thanks!


Authentic IMO


----------



## Ellew713

Can anyone help me make sure these are authentic?
https://posh.mk/fBAROZ6Hx1


----------



## LupineLake

Hi Authenticators!  I purchased these Chanel flats shoes from a European auction site a while back and didn't think about getting them authenticated.  Well I haven't worn them much and they're a little wide for me so I was thinking about listing them on eBay, but since I've been reading on TPF about all of these fake items being sold, I wanted to do my due diligence before I sold these.  I don't want to sell anyone a fake and also ruin my own reputation!  In any case, thank you for all of your help!  It is much appreciated!


----------



## shuze

LupineLake said:


> View attachment 4589131
> View attachment 4589132
> View attachment 4589134
> View attachment 4589135
> View attachment 4589136
> View attachment 4589137
> View attachment 4589138
> View attachment 4589139
> View attachment 4589140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Authenticators!  I purchased these Chanel flats shoes from a European auction site a while back and didn't think about getting them authenticated.  Well I haven't worn them much and they're a little wide for me so I was thinking about listing them on eBay, but since I've been reading on TPF about all of these fake items being sold, I wanted to do my due diligence before I sold these.  I don't want to sell anyone a fake and also ruin my own reputation!  In any case, thank you for all of your help!  It is much appreciated!


Authentic IMO


----------



## eebaboya

shuze said:


> They’re fine but IMO have decomposing old glue,


thank you!


----------



## LupineLake

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## audreylita

Ellew713 said:


> Can anyone help me make sure these are authentic?
> https://posh.mk/fBAROZ6Hx1


Please post photos, neither of us will click on a link not affiliated with a known seller and website.


----------



## mangotango23

https://www.tradesy.com/i/manolo-blahnik-black-suede-mulesslides-size-us-6-regular-m-b/11634760/
@audreylita 
Do you recall manolo ever making a neiman marcus exclusive like this? I just purchased these before realizing I could post here to authenticate..Thank you for your help!


----------



## linamich

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


thank you for your help.


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello, could I please get these shoes authenticated? I have them already so if you need additional pictures, please do let me know. Thank you so much!!

Item: *CHANEL Beige/Black Leather Pointed Cap Toe Ballerina Flats Size 6.5/37*
Item #: 329697
Seller: Yoogis Closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/chanel...nted-cap-toe-ballerina-flats-size-6-5-37.html


----------



## audreylita

k5ml3k said:


> Hello, could I please get these shoes authenticated? I have them already so if you need additional pictures, please do let me know. Thank you so much!!
> 
> Item: *CHANEL Beige/Black Leather Pointed Cap Toe Ballerina Flats Size 6.5/37*
> Item #: 329697
> Seller: Yoogis Closet
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/chanel...nted-cap-toe-ballerina-flats-size-6-5-37.html


Authentic IMO.


----------



## audreylita

mangotango23 said:


> https://www.tradesy.com/i/manolo-blahnik-black-suede-mulesslides-size-us-6-regular-m-b/11634760/
> @audreylita
> Do you recall manolo ever making a neiman marcus exclusive like this? I just purchased these before realizing I could post here to authenticate..Thank you for your help!


I don't specifically but back in 2005 he may have still been doing things like this.  The shoe pictured is a version of his Orientalia mule which he first introduced in the 80's and is on permanent display at some museums, I believe FIT may be one of them.


----------



## k5ml3k

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO.



Thank you so much!!


----------



## MaxDexter

Hi there,
Any opinions on these Ferragamo shoes? Thanks
Item name: Salvatore Ferragamo mens Brogues shoes all Leather White UK 8 EU 42
Item seller: kucin-simon
Item ID: 113951259394
Link:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Salvator...rentrq:6fdaccba16e0a48ac78b5cbdfff2934f|iid:1
Photos


----------



## qlvernn

Hi all! 

Would you be able to help me authenticate these Chanel heels? I made a bid for them but would like to verify authenticity before making payment. Feel free to let me know if any additional pictures are required. Many thanks in advance!  

Item: Heels
Listing number: 251547780
Seller: christine91105
Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/heels-251547780/


----------



## Mimi8585

Hi,
Can someone help me authenticate These chanel trainers?


----------



## ak313

Hi all. First time post. Long time lurker. I'm thinking about buying these for my wife. Are they authentic? https://posh.mk/BeB6uQoNH1


----------



## audreylita

ak313 said:


> Hi all. First time post. Long time lurker. I'm thinking about buying these for my wife. Are they authentic? https://posh.mk/BeB6uQoNH1


Sorry we don't click on unknown hot links.


----------



## ak313

Sorry about that. This is a screenshot from my phone.


----------



## Caliyoung87

Hi, could you help me authenticate these shoes? I recently made a purchase on poshmark but sadly I don't believe they are authentic... as I have never seen soles like this and the labelling/stitching looks off.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## throwingawayyouth

I’ve been looking for these shoes at this price point every where! Finally found one and want to make sure it’s authentic before I pull the trigger, especially because this seller is a new one. 

Item: j’adior slingback
Listing number: 333403086038
Seller: pasca4037
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/333403086038


----------



## audreylita

throwingawayyouth said:


> I’ve been looking for these shoes at this price point every where! Finally found one and want to make sure it’s authentic before I pull the trigger, especially because this seller is a new one.
> 
> Item: j’adior slingback
> Listing number: 333403086038
> Seller: pasca4037
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/333403086038
> 
> View attachment 4595889


General advise on this forum are to be cautious of a seller with zero feedback selling a high end item.


----------



## throwingawayyouth

audreylita said:


> General advise on this forum are to be cautious of a seller with zero feedback selling a high end item.


I understand, thank you for reminding me to be cautious!

I did some snooping around online, and it seems that this seller also has an active Vestiaire Collective account – which makes me feel slightly better but still wary.


----------



## Jojo_Estradaa

Hi would you be able to please help me authenticate these Chanel shoes. Seller is unsure of the authenticity and the font looks a little off to me, but I would like your opinion please! I really appreciate it, Thank you.

Item Name: Chanel sandals
Link: https://depop.app.link/2OSf3q7rO1
Seller: yapari17


----------



## audreylita

Jojo_Estradaa said:


> Hi would you be able to please help me authenticate these Chanel shoes. Seller is unsure of the authenticity and the font looks a little off to me, but I would like your opinion please! I really appreciate it, Thank you.
> 
> Item Name: Chanel sandals
> Link: https://depop.app.link/2OSf3q7rO1
> Seller: yapari17
> 
> View attachment 4597107
> 
> View attachment 4597108
> 
> View attachment 4597110
> 
> View attachment 4597109


Shoes are not authentic IMO.


----------



## Jojo_Estradaa

audreylita said:


> Shoes are not authentic IMO.


That’s what I was thinking as well. Thank you for getting back to me quickly!


----------



## Jojo_Estradaa

Hi would you be able to also authenticate this pair of Chanel shoes as well please. They look authentic to me but I want to be certain. Thank you!
Item Name: Chanel Sling Back Heels
Link: https://depop.app.link/KTnSuXJUM1
Seller: papurrika


----------



## ABoarder

Hello guys 
Please could you help authenticate these Manolo Blahnik Flats for me. There is an imperfection on the right shoe. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Bla...985/293077106288?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144
Thanks for your time and help!


----------



## audreylita

Jojo_Estradaa said:


> Hi would you be able to also authenticate this pair of Chanel shoes as well please. They look authentic to me but I want to be certain. Thank you!
> Item Name: Chanel Sling Back Heels
> Link: https://depop.app.link/KTnSuXJUM1
> Seller: papurrika
> 
> View attachment 4597149
> 
> 
> View attachment 4597150
> 
> 
> View attachment 4597151
> 
> 
> View attachment 4597152


The pictures really aren't sufficient for proper authentication although the ones shown look OK.  But the straps appear to be torn.


----------



## audreylita

ABoarder said:


> Hello guys
> Please could you help authenticate these Manolo Blahnik Flats for me. There is an imperfection on the right shoe.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Bla...985/293077106288?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144
> Thanks for your time and help!


The first two photos appear to be stock pictures.  Photos shown are of an authentic shoe.  That is a major tear in the fabric, I don't know if that's repairable.


----------



## Jojo_Estradaa

audreylita said:


> The pictures really aren't sufficient for proper authentication although the ones shown look OK.  But the straps appear to be torn.


Hi, yes I was thinking about getting them repaired if I do get them, what other photo angles would be needed to authenticate them? Thank you


----------



## ABoarder

audreylita said:


> The first two photos appear to be stock pictures.  Photos shown are of an authentic shoe.  That is a major tear in the fabric, I don't know if that's repairable.



I had another look at the damage and thought that too and they are not that cheap if u think about it, the asking is still high considering the damage! Thanks for your help


----------



## ABoarder

Hi there! 
These Manolos look the real deal, what do you think? 
Thanks for your time! 

Cool find: Manolo Blahnik for HK$3,500 http://hk.carousell.com/p/242254056


----------



## ABoarder

Hi guys! 
Sorry it's me again the manolo obsession hasn't stopped unfortunately for my bank account!
Could u pls help to authenticate these? Many thanks! 

Genuine Manolo Blahnik Hangisi satin black flats size 36 brand new for HK$4,888 https://hk.carousell.com/p/229384907


----------



## shuze

ak313 said:


> Sorry about that. This is a screenshot from my phone.


Authentic IMO


----------



## audreylita

Jojo_Estradaa said:


> Hi, yes I was thinking about getting them repaired if I do get them, what other photo angles would be needed to authenticate them? Thank you


You can see where there was a sticker on the sole which indicates to me that the seller purchased them on sale and is now selling them at a mark up.  They are not cheap for a shoe with damage like that which frankly will never be fixed properly assuming you could find a cobbler that would be willing to touch them.  They are a light color fabric and not leather (which is repairable) and this means many shoe makers will not want to be responsible.


----------



## audreylita

ABoarder said:


> Hi there!
> These Manolos look the real deal, what do you think?
> Thanks for your time!
> 
> Cool find: Manolo Blahnik for HK$3,500 http://hk.carousell.com/p/242254056


I'm honestly not familiar with that particular shoe and the pictures are too dark to make a clear call.


----------



## jacico

Hello lovely ladies, 
Needing help authenticating these Aquazzura booties. Lmk if you need any other pics. Thank you!


----------



## ABoarder

audreylita said:


> I'm honestly not familiar with that particular shoe and the pictures are too dark to make a clear call.


no worries thanks anyways x


----------



## shuze

jacico said:


> Hello lovely ladies,
> Needing help authenticating these Aquazzura booties. Lmk if you need any other pics. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4598342
> View attachment 4598343
> View attachment 4598344


Sorry but your photos are not in focus. Please reshoot insole tag, sole stamping and any interior stamping and check them prior to posting.


----------



## jacico

shuze said:


> Sorry but your photos are not in focus. Please reshoot insole tag, sole stamping and any interior stamping and check them prior to posting.


My apologies. I was in a hurry and didn’t realize the pics were bad. Here are new pics, from both left and right. I was not able to find any interior stamping - I’ve also included a pic from the top to show no interior markings. Please let me know if you need anything else. Thank you so much for your time.


----------



## shuze

jacico said:


> My apologies. I was in a hurry and didn’t realize the pics were bad. Here are new pics, from both left and right. I was not able to find any interior stamping - I’ve also included a pic from the top to show no interior markings. Please let me know if you need anything else. Thank you so much for your time.
> View attachment 4599780
> View attachment 4599781
> View attachment 4599782
> View attachment 4599783
> View attachment 4599784
> View attachment 4599785
> View attachment 4599786
> View attachment 4599787
> View attachment 4599789


Thanks for reposting. Authentic IMO


----------



## jacico

shuze said:


> Thanks for reposting. Authentic IMO


Thank you so much. I appreciate your time.


----------



## abeautyaddict

I found these thrifting and think they are fake but would appreciate any input please. Thank you!


----------



## abeautyaddict

abeautyaddict said:


> I found these thrifting and think they are fake but would appreciate any input please. Thank you!


----------



## audreylita

Please refer to the first post in this thread for photos needed for proper authentication.  Thank you.


----------



## audreylita

Please refer to this requested information for proper shoe authentication:  

Post any questions regarding authenticity of shoes, boots, etc. . . or Sellers here.


[FONT=&quot]FOR AUCTION SITES:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Item: xxxx
Listing number: xxxx
Seller: xxxx
Link: xxxx
Comments: xxxx

If the shoes in question are NOT ON AN AUCTION SITE, please use the following:
Item Name (if you know it): [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Link (if available): 
Seller: 
Comments: 
Please give us as much information as you can and then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos).

This format to prevent duplication requests and to make it simpler for people to 'search' for items which may have been posted previously. If you feel that your post has been skipped, you may repost but please copy and paste the ORIGINAL LINK, do not just copy and paste the link from your post.

*Please post ALL of the following photos to insure ACCURATE authentication:*

ON A HARD SURFACE, NOT A BED OR CARPETING &#8211;*We need to see the ENTIRE shoe, not a cropped portion.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]&#8226; PROFILE: this is a shot of the entire side of the shoe, and should be taken *straight *on, NOT from above or below 
&#8226; BACK 
&#8226; FRONT
&#8226; LABEL/LOGO inside the shoe
&#8226; SOLE 1: a *clear* close-up shot of the logo/size stamp, preferably no flash 
(a macro lens is best for this shot &#8211; it's the flower icon on your camera)
&#8226; SOLE 2: a shot of the entire sole[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]BOOTS: Please do your best to get a clear shot of the label inside the boot. This can be tricky, but it can be done.


*AUTHENTICATORS: Please utilize the "QUOTE" feature when responding directly to another post. Please do not publicly post details about why you think an item is or is not authentic, sellers of fakes have been known to lurk here and we would not want to help the*[/FONT]  

*

Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*


*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on PurseForum are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by PurseForum members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such. 
*Authenticators only represent themselves individually*, not necessarily other authenticators or the staff of PurseForum.


----------



## amandarosebsw

Hi lovelies!

I was wondering if I could get some help in authenticating these slides? I’m in love. The seller insists they’re authentic, but I’ve done this song and dance before (as I’m sure most of us here had). Thanks so much for your time!

Item: Hermès Oran Slides White
Listing number: N/A
Seller: Tiff
Link: https://letgo.onelink.me/O2PG/bda99c3
Comments: My concern are the heals. The slant (I don’t know what this is called on the shoe) is slanted the opposite way from others I’ve found online. No dust bag.


----------



## audreylita

amandarosebsw said:


> Hi lovelies!
> 
> I was wondering if I could get some help in authenticating these slides? I’m in love. The seller insists they’re authentic, but I’ve done this song and dance before (as I’m sure most of us here had). Thanks so much for your time!
> 
> Item: Hermès Oran Slides White
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller: Tiff
> Link: https://letgo.onelink.me/O2PG/bda99c3
> Comments: My concern are the heals. The slant (I don’t know what this is called on the shoe) is slanted the opposite way from others I’ve found online. No dust bag.


These shoes are not authentic IMO.


----------



## amandarosebsw

Thank you! May I ask, what tipped you off?


----------



## audreylita

amandarosebsw said:


> Thank you! May I ask, what tipped you off?


We do not give that information, counterfeiters troll these pages and we do not want to give them this information so they can make better fake items.


----------



## amandarosebsw

audreylita said:


> We do not give that information, counterfeiters troll these pages and we do not want to give them this information so they can make better fake items.



Totally understand. What about these babies? Bought from a reseller in town but they came in wrong box.

Item Name (if you know it): Chanel Espadrilles 
Link (if available): N/A
Seller: AmandaRoseBSW
Comments: See above.
Please give us as much information as you can and then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos).


----------



## amandarosebsw

amandarosebsw said:


> Totally understand. What about these babies? Bought from a reseller in town but they came in wrong box.
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Chanel Espadrilles
> Link (if available): N/A
> Seller: AmandaRoseBSW
> Comments: See above.
> Please give us as much information as you can and then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos).



I think I solved my own problem. The answer is fake.


----------



## audreylita

amandarosebsw said:


> I think I solved my own problem. The answer is fake.


Shoes are not authentic IMO.


----------



## qlvernn

qlvernn said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Would you be able to help me authenticate these Chanel heels? I made a bid for them but would like to verify authenticity before making payment. Feel free to let me know if any additional pictures are required. Many thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Heels
> Listing number: 251547780
> Seller: christine91105
> Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/heels-251547780/



Hi all,

Just wondering if there might be any thoughts on these heels. Feel free to let me know if any additional pictures are necessary. Many thanks!


----------



## grace_smith

Hey y'all,
I'm pretty sure I know the answer to whether or not they're real is no, but I could use with some extra help!
Item Name (if you know it): Golden Goose Superstar
Link (if available): https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...superstar-golden-goose-trainers-8806940.shtml
Seller: Vestiaire Collective Concierge Service
Who took the pictures: Seller
Listing number: 8806940
Comments: I know the pictures are very limited and I am unsure how to get more I apologize if they aren't good enough to determine a solid answer.


----------



## shuze

grace_smith said:


> Hey y'all,
> I'm pretty sure I know the answer to whether or not they're real is no, but I could use with some extra help!
> Item Name (if you know it): Golden Goose Superstar
> Link (if available): https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...superstar-golden-goose-trainers-8806940.shtml
> Seller: Vestiaire Collective Concierge Service
> Who took the pictures: Seller
> Listing number: 8806940
> Comments: I know the pictures are very limited and I am unsure how to get more I apologize if they aren't good enough to determine a solid answer.
> 
> Sorry but I don’t do sneakers, jellies or espadrilles with occasional exception of brands I personally wear. I don’t think Audreylita does GG either so I’d suggest that you look at the GG forum or look online for a sneaker authenticator.


----------



## Jadex-37

Hi people,

I have these Pradas to authenticate. Any opinions are appreciated.

Item name: Men's PRADA Shoes UK 8 EU 42
Item seller : 1234sandcat
Item number : 174115089747
Link :https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Men-s-PR...rentrq:e5fefe1316e0acc6ecd24c26ffeaced4|iid:1
Images:


----------



## shuze

Jadex-37 said:


> Hi people,
> 
> I have these Pradas to authenticate. Any opinions are appreciated.
> 
> Item name: Men's PRADA Shoes UK 8 EU 42
> Item seller : 1234sandcat
> Item number : 174115089747
> Link :https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Men-s-PRADA-Shoes-UK-8-EU-42/174115089747?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=40745&meid=89fee09d922e43158095c0d1e5e54c5e&pid=100675&rk=2&rkt=15&sd=113996825892&itm=174115089747&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:4c2d32c7-19ca-11ea-b003-74dbd1805cdb|parentrq:e5fefe1316e0acc6ecd24c26ffeaced4|iid:1
> Images:


Authentic in my opinion.


----------



## apfppenas1988

Hi there,
I was hoping someone could help me authenticate these shoes. Thank you in advance!

Item name: Chanel ballerina flat 
Item seller: angelic.chaos on EBay
Item Number: FG02819
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-CHANEL-Leather-Ballet-Flats-Burgundy-Red-Size-8-5/223783863472
Comments:
Seller said they were 100% authentic. I’ve never owned a pair with the black soles so I’m having trouble deciphering.

thank you so much in advance


----------



## apfppenas1988

Hi there,

This is the new link to the post above as they were relisted on eBay.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-...rentrq:052c425616f0ada186e0195effd618a6|iid:1

Thanks again.

Best


----------



## ak313

Hi all. Wondering if these are authentic?


----------



## audreylita

ak313 said:


> Hi all. Wondering if these are authentic?


Is there a link to an original listing?  From the few pictures shown they appear to be authentic but additional photos would really be helpful.  Key photos are missing.

Please refer to first post of this thread for necessary pictures needed for proper authentication.


----------



## Nialou03

Hi guys, could someone tell me if these manolo flats are authenthic. 
Thanks!!


----------



## Priaqilla

Can y’all see if these are real. Brough them on poshmark for 350. Came with dust bag


----------



## shuze

Priaqilla said:


> View attachment 4617397
> View attachment 4617399
> View attachment 4617400
> View attachment 4617400
> View attachment 4617401
> View attachment 4617397
> View attachment 4617398
> View attachment 4617399
> View attachment 4617400
> View attachment 4617401
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can y’all see if these are real. Brough them on poshmark for 350. Came with dust bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4617398


Look good to me.


----------



## ak313

audreylita said:


> Is there a link to an original listing?  From the few pictures shown they appear to be authentic but additional photos would really be helpful.  Key photos are missing.
> 
> Please refer to first post of this thread for necessary pictures needed for proper authentication.


HI. Thank you for looking. Those were the only photos. Unfortunately somebody else has purchased them.


----------



## scarlette1969

Hello Experts!

Would you kindly authenticate the following LV booties?  Many thanks in advance and Happy Holidays!

Name: AUTHENTIC Louis Vuitton Boots Black Leather
Seller:  george2006_3
Item: 303394265836
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/303394265836?ul_noapp=true


----------



## audreylita

Nialou03 said:


> Hi guys, could someone tell me if these manolo flats are authenthic.
> Thanks!!


Based on the photos shown, these shoes are not authentic.


----------



## Nialou03

audreylita said:


> Based on the photos shown, these shoes are not authentic.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Nialou03

Hi, it's me again. Could someone tell me if those Jimmy Choo Romy flats are authentic. Now I doubt for their authenticity. 
Thanks.


----------



## Nialou03

Another pics. Sorry


----------



## b.Jane

please help me identify the authenticity of these shoes. My concern is that it doesn’t have a serial number


----------



## shuze

Nialou03 said:


> Another pics. Sorry


Look good to me!


----------



## shuze

scarlette1969 said:


> Hello Experts!
> 
> Would you kindly authenticate the following LV booties?  Many thanks in advance and Happy Holidays!
> 
> Name: AUTHENTIC Louis Vuitton Boots Black Leather
> Seller:  george2006_3
> Item: 303394265836
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/303394265836?ul_noapp=true


The photos are not detailed enough. Need better picture of interior finishing, stamping
and datecode. I don’t see anything obviously wrong and wrapping on toe looks good so if you buy them just post more pictures after receipt.


----------



## scarlette1969

shuze said:


> The photos are not detailed enough. Need better picture of interior finishing, stamping
> and datecode. I don’t see anything obviously wrong and wrapping on toe looks good so if you buy them just post more pictures after receipt.


Awesome! Thanks so much, Shuze!  Happy Holidays!


----------



## shuze

b.Jane said:


> please help me identify the authenticity of these shoes. My concern is that it doesn’t have a serial number
> View attachment 4619006
> View attachment 4619007
> View attachment 4619008
> View attachment 4619009
> View attachment 4619010
> View attachment 4619011
> View attachment 4619012
> View attachment 4619013
> View attachment 4619014


Not authentic IMO.


----------



## Nialou03

shuze said:


> Look good to me!


Thanks a lot for your help Shuze.


----------



## b.Jane

shuze said:


> Not authentic IMO.


Thank you. Could you please tell me what stood out as being fake? It looks so real!


----------



## Prufrock613

Darn it !


----------



## shuze

b.Jane said:


> Thank you. Could you please tell me what stood out as being fake? It looks so real!


Sorry but we don’t do that here as we believe it helps counterfeiters who lurk on the boards.


----------



## lilbluwwee

Please let me know if these are authentic. Thank you!
Item: 323982267470
Seller: fern0110
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Jimmy-Choo...AAOSwJTZds4DJ&LH_ItemCondition=1000|1500|1750


----------



## shuze

lilbluwwee said:


> Please let me know if these are authentic. Thank you!
> Item: 323982267470
> Seller: fern0110
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Jimmy-Choo-MIMI-100-Silver-Glitter-Ankle-Wrap-Sandals-Women-s-Sz-EU38-US8M/323982267470?hash=item4b6ed9144e:g:kokAAOSwJTZds4DJ&LH_ItemCondition=1000|1500|1750


Authentic IMO


----------



## lilbluwwee

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


Thank you so much!!


----------



## b.Jane

shuze said:


> Sorry but we don’t do that here as we believe it helps counterfeiters who lurk on the boards.



I had Etinceler looked at it and they confirmed it’s authentic. Now I’m at a dilemma!  Not sure who is accurate


----------



## shuze

b.Jane said:


> I had Etinceler looked at it and they confirmed it’s authentic. Now I’m at a dilemma!  Not sure who is accurate


I would absolutely go with Etinceler. Many apologies but I’m really disappointed with the construction on them but I guess that can happen in any factory. Etinceler is going by fonts which don’t vary in the same way that construction can.


----------



## shuze

b.Jane said:


> I had Etinceler looked at it and they confirmed it’s authentic. Now I’m at a dilemma!  Not sure who is accurate


I just looked again, and again IMO you have to go with Etinceler and I apologize but I’m really shocked at the construction and finishing on them.


----------



## b.Jane

shuze said:


> I just looked again, and again IMO you have to go with Etinceler and I apologize but I’m really shocked at the construction and finishing on them.


Ok thank you. Yeah, I think some of that is from the unpeeled plastic that looks off.


----------



## audreylita

b.Jane said:


> Ok thank you. Yeah, I think some of that is from the unpeeled plastic that looks off.


I honestly looked at these shoes initially and thought they were counterfeit.  The workmanship is terrible.  I've seen photos of fake Chanel shoes and they have gotten the details down to the letter including the fonts but I have never seen authentic Chanel shoes coming apart the way these are.


----------



## b.Jane

audreylita said:


> I honestly looked at these shoes initially and thought they were counterfeit.  The workmanship is terrible.  I've seen photos of fake Chanel shoes and they have gotten the details down to the letter including the fonts but I have never seen authentic Chanel shoes coming apart the way these are.



Chanel workmanship is no longer as good? Yeah I was quite shock myself and these are supposedly from the 2018 collection. Maybe the older ones are better? Or this particularly is just bad? *shrugs*


----------



## shuze

b.Jane said:


> Chanel workmanship is no longer as good? Yeah I was quite shock myself and these are supposedly from the 2018 collection. Maybe the older ones are better? Or this particularly is just bad? *shrugs*



The bottom line in my opinion is that you have two tPF authenticators telling you that the shoes are not made correctly but we are not professional authenticators.

The professional authenticator that you used is Chanel only and highly respected, but they are known primarily as handbag authenticators. With respect, I have no more to add other than IMO authentic contemporary Chanel continues to be beautifully constructed.


----------



## audreylita

b.Jane said:


> Chanel workmanship is no longer as good? Yeah I was quite shock myself and these are supposedly from the 2018 collection. Maybe the older ones are better? Or this particularly is just bad? *shrugs*


It's always important for us to have an original auction listing to help with an authentication.  There are other threads on this site that won't authenticate an item for you unless provided with a link to a listing.  Can you provide us with this information?


----------



## MovieMadness

Hi!
I’m a long-time lurker- but I’m hoping someone can help- bought these from a seller with good feedback and they were sent with receipts etc but I trust everyone here’s opinions so thought I’d double check 

Item: Balenciaga Triple S


----------



## shuze

MovieMadness said:


> Hi!
> I’m a long-time lurker- but I’m hoping someone can help- bought these from a seller with good feedback and they were sent with receipts etc but I trust everyone here’s opinions so thought I’d double check
> 
> Item: Balenciaga Triple S


Sorry but I know nothing about Chinese sneakers and I believe that’s true of Audreylita also.


----------



## b.Jane

audreylita said:


> It's always important for us to have an original auction listing to help with an authentication.  There are other threads on this site that won't authenticate an item for you unless provided with a link to a listing.  Can you provide us with this information?


Here is the link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemVersion&item=372873562188&view=all&tid=1155604313024


----------



## BeenBurned

b.Jane said:


> Here is the link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemVersion&item=372873562188&view=all&tid=1155604313024


I think this is the listing. (Above link doesn't work.)
seller socrates44 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-TWO...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## b.Jane

BeenBurned said:


> I think this is the listing. (Above link doesn't work.)
> seller socrates44
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-TWO-TONE-ITALY-SLINGBACK-BEIGE-BLACK-LEATHER-PUMPS-SHOES-WOMEN-039-S-35-35C-5-/372873562188?hash=item56d0ff084c:g:jvQAAOSwHr9d5wvU&nma=true&si=2r2jiWEYNBoTTE3HdSGLmrlYjFo%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Yes, thank you!


----------



## audreylita

b.Jane said:


> Yes, thank you!


This is why it's important to see an original listing.  This is a seller that does enormous volume selling of low end goods and not high end designer items.  I have been buying Chanel shoes since the 80's and have never owned a pair of Chanel shoes with the shoddy workmanship shown in the pictures provided.  I own dozens of pairs of Chanel shoes and even the ones that are well worn don't look anything like the ones you've pictured.  China has been mass producing so called mirror image goods for years that sometimes even seasoned authenticators have trouble authenticating.  It is well known that years ago crafters from Hermes had stolen  patterns and were making faux items on the side that were so well done that even Hermes employees thought were real.  These Chanel shoes do not resemble anything I've ever owned and I feel Shuze's original thoughts that these shoes are not authentic is accurate.


----------



## audreylita

.


----------



## Louis Vuitton Don

Can someone authenticate these pls ?


----------



## audreylita

Louis Vuitton Don said:


> Can someone authenticate these pls ?


There is a thread dedicated to Christian Louboutin authentications.  

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...posting-request.791702/page-848#post-33526095


----------



## b.Jane

Ladies, you were right in the first place! I voiced my concerns with Etinceler. They re-evaluated the shoes and deemed it to be fake. Thank you for saving me grief  

I will try my luck again


----------



## shuze

b.Jane said:


> Ladies, you were right in the first place! I voiced my concerns with Etinceler. They re-evaluated the shoes and deemed it to be fake. Thank you for saving me grief
> 
> I will try my luck again


I’m so sorry but thanks for posting as I was really shocked at the possibility that they could be authentic. As Audreylita stated, the counterfeits are getting better and better but we try not to look at fonts exclusively as they can now be copied spot on and leather soles only cost a couple of bucks to add but interior construction is usually not copied at the same level of quality as the genuine product and that’s what we’re both looking at here when we try to help all of you.

IMO authentication by photos can usually be done if the photos are detailed enough but it’s still not the same as having the product in hand,


----------



## b.Jane

Ladies, 

I am trying my luck again. I also included my own photos below. Thank you so much!

Listing number: 254462760823
Seller: kevinf198811
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authen...H3HzR200ds%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
Comments: my concern is the etching of CC and Made in Italy on one of the shoe is more defined than the other..


----------



## ClaCle

Hi,
I'm new to the forum, so I apologize in advance for any mistakes I make.

Can anyone help me with the following shoes?
I'm sorry I have only these two photos to show you, a friend found them for me and sent me only these two photos. I don't even know the model of the shoes or anything else except what I see.
The price, as you can see from the white label, is really interesting!
I bought real authentic Burberry coats in the past in the same place for the same amount of money, so I know for facts that they don't know what they do!
In your experience, should i buy those shoes? They came w/ no box or dustbag
Thank u for every useful suggestion


----------



## shuze

ClaCle said:


> Hi,
> I'm new to the forum, so I apologize in advance for any mistakes I make.
> 
> Can anyone help me with the following shoes?
> I'm sorry I have only these two photos to show you, a friend found them for me and sent me only these two photos. I don't even know the model of the shoes or anything else except what I see.
> The price, as you can see from the white label, is really interesting!
> I bought real authentic Burberry coats in the past in the same place for the same amount of money, so I know for facts that they don't know what they do!
> In your experience, should i buy those shoes? They came w/ no box or dustbag
> Thank u for every useful suggestion
> View attachment 4629739
> View attachment 4629740



Please refer to the first page for needed pictures.


----------



## ClaCle

shuze said:


> Please refer to the first page for needed pictures.



I'm so sorry, I already did it but unfortunatly I only have this two pictures and no more info that what I already wrote. I know you can't say for sure just from these two photos but I was hoping someone could tell me if there is something obviously wrong with these shoes.
I'm planning on going on place and see (and photograph, maybe buy) the shoes in person in the next few days but for now these are the only info I have.
Again, i'm sorry!


----------



## pommygin

Shoe Gurus please help authenticate.

questioning because "grain" feels different on these, esp on the tounge feels rougher & there is a rubber sole insert which is usually not there on JCs!?

 Extra photos for detail. 
Million thank yous for the time given by the pros on this thread - labor of love!

Style : unknown, needs Id
Upper leather, sole leather with rubber insert


----------



## audreylita

b.Jane said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I am trying my luck again. I also included my own photos below. Thank you so much!
> 
> Listing number: 254462760823
> Seller: kevinf198811
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authentic-CHANEL-Black-Cap-Toe-Slingback-Pumps-Size-35-5-/254462760823?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=xNOxCi10yvHpSi9AsH3HzR200ds%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
> Comments: my concern is the etching of CC and Made in Italy on one of the shoe is more defined than the other..
> View attachment 4629727
> View attachment 4629728
> View attachment 4629729
> View attachment 4629730
> View attachment 4629731
> View attachment 4629732
> View attachment 4629733
> View attachment 4629734
> View attachment 4629735
> View attachment 4629736
> View attachment 4629737
> View attachment 4629738


There are so many super fakes of this particular shoe coming out of China that it's difficult to authenticate it new with just photos.  The shoes ultimately will never wear as well as authentic so after some use it's easier to tell a replica from the real thing. Additionally this is a popular shoe and continues to sell well so if you're looking at a discounted price of this model, you need to ask yourself why it's being sold below current retail.


----------



## shuze

pommygin said:


> Shoe Gurus please help authenticate.
> 
> questioning because "grain" feels different on these, esp on the tounge feels rougher & there is a rubber sole insert which is usually not there on JCs!?
> 
> Extra photos for detail.
> Million thank yous for the time given by the pros on this thread - labor of love!
> 
> Style : unknown, needs Id
> Upper leather, sole leather with rubber insert





pommygin said:


> Shoe Gurus please help authenticate.
> 
> questioning because "grain" feels different on these, esp on the tounge feels rougher & there is a rubber sole insert which is usually not there on JCs!?
> 
> Extra photos for detail.
> Million thank yous for the time given by the pros on this thread - labor of love!
> 
> Style : unknown, needs Id
> Upper leather, sole leather with rubber insert



I don’t know this specific construction re: Jimmy Choo but the boot looks OK to me.


----------



## pommygin

Thank you !


----------



## caligirll06

Item: 174133494397 (Listing ended - I won)
Seller: sweethart_love
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-Esp...Z22cv8LnQE%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
Comments: First pair of suede Chanel espadrilles, have been looking for this color combo for a while. I'm skeptical because of not receiving a box or any other paperwork. Stitching all looks good to me, but engraving on the inside is hard to tell because it's worn down a little bit. The suede is buttery soft and shoes are overall good quality and look well made. One of the shoes appears to have a tiny bit of a deviance on a straight line across the toe cap which could definitely be stretching from wear? Not major, but enough to make me say "hmmmm"

I'm also including pictures taken by me this morning. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## audreylita

caligirll06 said:


> Item: 174133494397 (Listing ended - I won)
> Seller: sweethart_love
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-Espadrilles-Grey-Black-Women-Size-37-/174133494397?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=RND73zoJhYdVBb6nSZ22cv8LnQE%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
> Comments: First pair of suede Chanel espadrilles, have been looking for this color combo for a while. I'm skeptical because of not receiving a box or any other paperwork. Stitching all looks good to me, but engraving on the inside is hard to tell because it's worn down a little bit. The suede is buttery soft and shoes are overall good quality and look well made. One of the shoes appears to have a tiny bit of a deviance on a straight line across the toe cap which could definitely be stretching from wear? Not major, but enough to make me say "hmmmm"
> 
> I'm also including pictures taken by me this morning. Thank you so much!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4633392
> View attachment 4633393
> View attachment 4633394
> View attachment 4633395
> View attachment 4633396
> View attachment 4633397
> View attachment 4633399


These shoes are not authentic IMO.


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> These shoes are not authentic IMO.



Agree they are not authentic.


----------



## Anabanana27

See by Chloe 
Model numer : SB33025A
Eddie ankle boots









Hello all, 

Can anyone, please, help me authenticate these boots?
Thabk you so much!


----------



## shuze

Anabanana27 said:


> See by Chloe
> Model numer : SB33025A
> Eddie ankle boots
> View attachment 4636827
> View attachment 4636828
> View attachment 4636829
> View attachment 4636830
> View attachment 4636831
> View attachment 4636832
> View attachment 4636833
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> Can anyone, please, help me authenticate these boots?
> Thabk you so much!


Both authentic IMO


----------



## Anabanana27

shuze said:


> Both authentic IMO


 Thank you very much! Have a great day!


----------



## Beatingtheodds

Are these authentic? 

Appreciate your patience.


----------



## Fashionstar101

P
	

		
			
		

		
	





Please help! Not an auction site. Just a friend of a friend selling them. Want to double check they are authentic before I purchase! Thank you in advance 

Stuart Weitzman OTK boots


----------



## audreylita

Fashionstar101 said:


> P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4645110
> View attachment 4645111
> View attachment 4645112
> 
> Please help! Not an auction site. Just a friend of a friend selling them. Want to double check they are authentic before I purchase! Thank you in advance
> 
> Stuart Weitzman OTK boots


Please refer to the first post in this thread for the photos needed for proper authentication.


----------



## Fashionstar101

audreylita said:


> Please refer to the first post in this thread for the photos needed for proper authentication.



hi apologizes! That is all she gave me. I will try to get other pics. Do you have an idea if it’s fake or real? I don’t want to bother inquiring more if I KNOW it’s fake. Please let me know! Thanks


----------



## Fashionstar101

audreylita said:


> Please refer to the first post in this thread for the photos needed for proper authentication.



Hi again! Here are the pics of the soles! I think that’s all you needed? Please let me know what you think about the authenticity! Thank you


----------



## shuze

Fashionstar101 said:


> Hi again! Here are the pics of the soles! I think that’s all you needed? Please let me know what you think about the authenticity! Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4645436


Neither of us want to guess at authentication opinions and the pictures are really not detailed enough as Audreylita has posted. We really need to see the interior stamping on both the upper and the insole. 

I see nothing obviously wrong and I do own several pair of SW boots so if you buy them just post better pictures after you receive them if you have to make a fast decision.


----------



## ak313

Good morning. Could someone authenticate these Tory Burch wedges? Thank you!


----------



## adastra_

These look a little off on the interior stamp but I thought it was worth the second look. Dior Swiss dot ballet pump.


----------



## adastra_

I would also appreciate an someone taking a look at these Manolo BBs


----------



## Thanhloan

Please authenticate. Seller said these are real Guccis and she bought them at the la cabazon outlet. But i was told they are counterfeit.


----------



## matchamatcha2019

Hi authenticator(s)!! I need help in authenticating these ballerinas I bought off Poshmark. I’m not very familiar with Chanel shoes (my second pair..first flats!). I compared my shoes with pics online and they look and feel and smell authentic.

Item: CHANEL Lambskin CC patent Cap Toe Ballerina Flats Black
Serial Number: No serial number! (this is why i’m worried!)
Comments: bought them off Poshmark from a seller who says they are authentic. The size is 40 1/2.  Stitching is neat and precise. only thing that bothers me is that there is no style code. Let me know, thank you of all of your help.


----------



## audreylita

matchamatcha2019 said:


> View attachment 4663925
> View attachment 4663926
> View attachment 4663928
> View attachment 4663929
> View attachment 4663930
> View attachment 4663931
> View attachment 4663932
> View attachment 4663933
> View attachment 4663934
> View attachment 4663936
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi authenticator(s)!! I need help in authenticating these ballerinas I bought off Poshmark. I’m not very familiar with Chanel shoes (my second pair..first flats!). I compared my shoes with pics online and they look and feel and smell authentic.
> 
> Item: CHANEL Lambskin CC patent Cap Toe Ballerina Flats Black
> Serial Number: No serial number! (this is why i’m worried!)
> Comments: bought them off Poshmark from a seller who says they are authentic. The size is 40 1/2.  Stitching is neat and precise. only thing that bothers me is that there is no style code. Let me know, thank you of all of your help.


We always request a link to an original listing if available.  Shoes appear to be authentic at a glance but listing and seller info is needed as well.


----------



## audreylita

adastra_ said:


> I would also appreciate an someone taking a look at these Manolo BBs


Shoes are authentic IMO.


----------



## matchamatcha2019

audreylita said:


> We always request a link to an original listing if available.  Shoes appear to be authentic at a glance but listing and seller info is needed as well.


Thank you for getting back to me so quickly! I just attached the listing. thank you 
https://poshmark.com/listing/Chanel-Flats-Black-5e3ed125689ebca3fbdd7efc


----------



## audreylita

matchamatcha2019 said:


> Thank you for getting back to me so quickly! I just attached the listing. thank you
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Chanel-Flats-Black-5e3ed125689ebca3fbdd7efc


Looks good.  Thank you!


----------



## matchamatcha2019

audreylita said:


> Looks good.  Thank you!


Awesome thank you so much!!


----------



## BradshawFashion

Hi there! Would someone be willing to authenticate these Tory Burch Millers? I’m sorry I’m not sure how to post the images 

https://posh.mk/LpsavgHR63


----------



## Trillylilly

Good evening, would someone please be able to authentic these Tory Burch Claire Gold Spark sandals I purchased off eBay. I have compared the box to my TB boxes bought from a department store and that looks authentic (although I noticed the barcode/shoe details format is slightly different). The sandals seem good quality however I can find no reference to them online except one listing on Amazon which has me sceptical. I tried to research online and noticed the sole is only 7 not 7M and it is made in Chine but I believe some products are.

The original listing is here https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Tory-Bu...-Metallic-Leather-7-Spark-Gold-/333506307705/

I have tried to attach photo from most angles. Unfortunately not the best lighting atm but I can take more photos if necessary.  Many thanks


----------



## Eef73

susan-eric said:


> There are a whole bunch of balenciaga shoes posted for sale on Bluefly. Given the recent bag fiasco, does anyone know if the shoes are real or part of the "new and improved" Bluefly?
> http://www.bluefly.com/pages/search/results.jsp?cmSrch=true&Ne=500000&Ntk=all&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&N=933&Ntt=balenciaga&FOLDER<>folder_id=933&inicat=933





Swanky said:


> Post any questions regarding authenticity of shoes, boots, etc. . .  or Sellers here.
> 
> 
> [FONT=&quot]FOR AUCTION SITES:[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Item: xxxx
> Listing number: xxxx
> Seller: xxxx
> Link: xxxx
> Comments: xxxx
> 
> If the shoes in question are NOT ON AN AUCTION SITE, please use the following:
> Item Name (if you know it): [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Link (if available):
> Seller:
> Comments:
> Please give us as much information as you can and then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos).
> 
> This format to prevent duplication requests and to make it simpler for people to 'search' for items which may have been posted previously. If you feel that your post has been skipped, you may repost but please copy and paste the ORIGINAL LINK, do not just copy and paste the link from your post.
> 
> *Please post ALL of the following photos to insure ACCURATE authentication:*
> 
> ON A HARD SURFACE, NOT A BED OR CARPETING &#8211;*We need to see the ENTIRE shoe, not a cropped portion.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]&#8226; PROFILE: this is a shot of the entire side of the shoe, and should be taken *straight *on, NOT from above or below
> &#8226; BACK
> &#8226; FRONT
> &#8226; LABEL/LOGO inside the shoe
> &#8226; SOLE 1: a *clear* close-up shot of the logo/size stamp, preferably no flash
> (a macro lens is best for this shot &#8211; it's the flower icon on your camera)
> &#8226; SOLE 2: a shot of the entire sole[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]BOOTS[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: Please do your best to get a clear shot of the label inside the boot. This can be tricky, but it can be done.
> 
> 
> *AUTHENTICATORS: Please utilize the "QUOTE" feature when responding directly to another post. Please do not publicly post details about why you think an item is or is not authentic, sellers of fakes have been known to lurk here and we would not want to help the*[/FONT]
> 
> *
> 
> Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer *
> 
> All Authenticate This threads on PurseForum are meant to provide assistance to   shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of  designer goods. The evaluations posted by PurseForum members are only  opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> *Authenticators only represent themselves individually*, not necessarily other authenticators or the staff of PurseForum.





Swanky said:


> Post any questions regarding authenticity of shoes, boots, etc. . .  or Sellers here.
> 
> 
> [FONT=&quot]FOR AUCTION SITES:[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Item: xxxx
> Listing number: xxxx
> Seller: xxxx
> Link: xxxx
> Comments: xxxx
> 
> If the shoes in question are NOT ON AN AUCTION SITE, please use the following:
> Item Name (if you know it): [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Link (if available):
> Seller:
> Comments:
> Please give us as much information as you can and then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos).
> 
> This format to prevent duplication requests and to make it simpler for people to 'search' for items which may have been posted previously. If you feel that your post has been skipped, you may repost but please copy and paste the ORIGINAL LINK, do not just copy and paste the link from your post.
> 
> *Please post ALL of the following photos to insure ACCURATE authentication:*
> 
> ON A HARD SURFACE, NOT A BED OR CARPETING &#8211;*We need to see the ENTIRE shoe, not a cropped portion.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]&#8226; PROFILE: this is a shot of the entire side of the shoe, and should be taken *straight *on, NOT from above or below
> &#8226; BACK
> &#8226; FRONT
> &#8226; LABEL/LOGO inside the shoe
> &#8226; SOLE 1: a *clear* close-up shot of the logo/size stamp, preferably no flash
> (a macro lens is best for this shot &#8211; it's the flower icon on your camera)
> &#8226; SOLE 2: a shot of the entire sole[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]BOOTS[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: Please do your best to get a clear shot of the label inside the boot. This can be tricky, but it can be done.
> 
> 
> *AUTHENTICATORS: Please utilize the "QUOTE" feature when responding directly to another post. Please do not publicly post details about why you think an item is or is not authentic, sellers of fakes have been known to lurk here and we would not want to help the*[/FONT]
> 
> *
> 
> Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer *
> 
> All Authenticate This threads on PurseForum are meant to provide assistance to   shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of  designer goods. The evaluations posted by PurseForum members are only  opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> *Authenticators only represent themselves individually*, not necessarily other authenticators or the staff of PurseForum.


----------



## Eef73

Adidas x Jeremy Scott Wings
Bought online
Photos made by me.


Swanky said:


> Post any questions regarding authenticity of shoes, boots, etc. . .  or Sellers here.
> 
> 
> [FONT=&quot]FOR AUCTION SITES:[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Item: xxxx
> Listing number: xxxx
> Seller: xxxx
> Link: xxxx
> Comments: xxxx
> 
> If the shoes in question are NOT ON AN AUCTION SITE, please use the following:
> Item Name (if you know it): [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Link (if available):
> Seller:
> Comments:
> Please give us as much information as you can and then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos).
> 
> This format to prevent duplication requests and to make it simpler for people to 'search' for items which may have been posted previously. If you feel that your post has been skipped, you may repost but please copy and paste the ORIGINAL LINK, do not just copy and paste the link from your post.
> 
> *Please post ALL of the following photos to insure ACCURATE authentication:*
> 
> ON A HARD SURFACE, NOT A BED OR CARPETING &#8211;*We need to see the ENTIRE shoe, not a cropped portion.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]&#8226; PROFILE: this is a shot of the entire side of the shoe, and should be taken *straight *on, NOT from above or below
> &#8226; BACK
> &#8226; FRONT
> &#8226; LABEL/LOGO inside the shoe
> &#8226; SOLE 1: a *clear* close-up shot of the logo/size stamp, preferably no flash
> (a macro lens is best for this shot &#8211; it's the flower icon on your camera)
> &#8226; SOLE 2: a shot of the entire sole[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]BOOTS[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: Please do your best to get a clear shot of the label inside the boot. This can be tricky, but it can be done.
> 
> 
> *AUTHENTICATORS: Please utilize the "QUOTE" feature when responding directly to another post. Please do not publicly post details about why you think an item is or is not authentic, sellers of fakes have been known to lurk here and we would not want to help the*[/FONT]
> 
> *
> 
> Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer *
> 
> All Authenticate This threads on PurseForum are meant to provide assistance to   shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of  designer goods. The evaluations posted by PurseForum members are only  opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> *Authenticators only represent themselves individually*, not necessarily other authenticators or the staff of PurseForum.





Swanky said:


> Post any questions regarding authenticity of shoes, boots, etc. . .  or Sellers here.
> 
> 
> [FONT=&quot]FOR AUCTION SITES:[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Item: xxxx
> Listing number: xxxx
> Seller: xxxx
> Link: xxxx
> Comments: xxxx
> 
> If the shoes in question are NOT ON AN AUCTION SITE, please use the following:
> Item Name (if you know it): [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Link (if available):
> Seller:
> Comments:
> Please give us as much information as you can and then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos).
> 
> This format to prevent duplication requests and to make it simpler for people to 'search' for items which may have been posted previously. If you feel that your post has been skipped, you may repost but please copy and paste the ORIGINAL LINK, do not just copy and paste the link from your post.
> 
> *Please post ALL of the following photos to insure ACCURATE authentication:*
> 
> ON A HARD SURFACE, NOT A BED OR CARPETING &#8211;*We need to see the ENTIRE shoe, not a cropped portion.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]&#8226; PROFILE: this is a shot of the entire side of the shoe, and should be taken *straight *on, NOT from above or below
> &#8226; BACK
> &#8226; FRONT
> &#8226; LABEL/LOGO inside the shoe
> &#8226; SOLE 1: a *clear* close-up shot of the logo/size stamp, preferably no flash
> (a macro lens is best for this shot &#8211; it's the flower icon on your camera)
> &#8226; SOLE 2: a shot of the entire sole[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]BOOTS[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: Please do your best to get a clear shot of the label inside the boot. This can be tricky, but it can be done.
> 
> 
> *AUTHENTICATORS: Please utilize the "QUOTE" feature when responding directly to another post. Please do not publicly post details about why you think an item is or is not authentic, sellers of fakes have been known to lurk here and we would not want to help the*[/FONT]
> 
> *
> 
> Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer *
> 
> All Authenticate This threads on PurseForum are meant to provide assistance to   shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of  designer goods. The evaluations posted by PurseForum members are only  opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> *Authenticators only represent themselves individually*, not necessarily other authenticators or the staff of PurseForum.


----------



## BradshawFashion

BradshawFashion said:


> Hi there! Would someone be willing to authenticate these Tory Burch Millers? I’m sorry I’m not sure how to post the images
> 
> https://posh.mk/LpsavgHR63


Ok I figured it out!


----------



## audreylita

This link leads to no listing.  I don't know what fiasco happened with Bluefly but it's not uncommon for sites like this to have authentication problems with all the 'superfakes' that are on the market today.  Sometimes even true professionals can make mistakes.


----------



## Trillylilly

Good evening, can someone please authenticate these shoes I purchased from eBay.

Item: TORY BURCH LAURA FLAT SANDAL - BLACK - SZ 7 (style no. 36487)
Listing number: 352960614817
Seller: always12shop
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NEW-TORY-BURCH-LAURA-FLAT-SANDAL-BLACK-SZ-7-FREE-POST-/352960614817
Comments: I purchased these from eBay as the seller looks reputable. I have a couple of TB shoes purchased from a department store and in comparison a few things have me questioning authenticity. The shoes have a slight smell, there is a noticeable seam on the vertical thong/toe strap at the front, the shoe label on the box is different to my other shoes, the sole sizing only indicates a number i.e. 7 and not 7M. These are a few things I was made aware of to look at on a few authentication blogs/youtube.

Your prompt help is much appreciated in case I need to look at returning ASAP.


----------



## Trillylilly

Good afternoon, 

Can someone please authenticate these shoes I purchased recently from eBay.

Item: TORY BURCH Claire Flat Thong Sandal - Spark Gold
Listing number: 333506307705
Seller: 611stuff 
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Tory-Bu...al-Metallic-Leather-7-Spark-Gold/333506307705
Comments: I purchased these from eBay as the seller looks reputable. 

Your prompt help is much appreciated in case I need to look at returning ASAP.


----------



## shuze

Thanhloan said:


> Please authenticate. Seller said these are real Guccis and she bought them at the la cabazon outlet. But i was told they are counterfeit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4663922
> View attachment 4663923
> 
> View attachment 4663922
> View attachment 4663923
> View attachment 4663924
> View attachment 4663927
> View attachment 4663935


They look ok to me.


----------



## Jadex-37

Hello to all
Please authenticate these Kenzo sandals. Thank you.
Item name : Kenzo Homme Vero Cuoio Leather Sandals/Sliders Size 42 (UK 8)
Seller:ollie 29
Item number :153834228676
Link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/KENZO-HO...228676?hash=item23d13c0bc4:g:RoQAAOSwJFVeSFvY
Pics:


----------



## shuze

Jadex-37 said:


> Hello to all
> Please authenticate these Kenzo sandals. Thank you.
> Item name : Kenzo Homme Vero Cuoio Leather Sandals/Sliders Size 42 (UK 8)
> Seller:ollie 29
> Item number :153834228676
> Link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/KENZO-HO...228676?hash=item23d13c0bc4:g:RoQAAOSwJFVeSFvY
> Authentic IMO


----------



## Jadex-37

Thank you so much!


----------



## Jadex-37

I have another pair of Kenzo to authenticate please.
Item name : KENZO BLACK SKATE SLIP ONS UK 9 - EU 43 USED WITH BOX
Item seller : moje0_0
Item number :233468733505
Link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/KENZO-BL...rentrq:6a5ec9461700a9cc87b4e123fffea567|iid:1
Pics:


----------



## shuze

Jadex-37 said:


> I have another pair of Kenzo to authenticate please.
> Item name : KENZO BLACK SKATE SLIP ONS UK 9 - EU 43 USED WITH BOX
> Item seller : moje0_0
> Item number :233468733505
> Link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/KENZO-BLACK-SKATE-SLIP-ONS-UK-9-EU-43-USED-WITH-BOX/233468733505?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=225082&meid=07ad2151d5ad435fab4b25b307a6be23&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=233468733505&itm=233468733505&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:2a1eaaeb-550d-11ea-9cc9-74dbd180b018|parentrq:6a5ec9461700a9cc87b4e123fffea567|iid:1
> Pics:



Sorry but we don’t have a sneaker authenticator at this time.


----------



## Jadex-37

shuze said:


> Sorry but we don’t have a sneaker authenticator at this time.


What about Jimmy Choo high tops?


----------



## SimplyKGL

Hello Authenticators, 

Please help and assess if this RV shoes is authentic please? Thanks in advance!


----------



## audreylita

SimplyKGL said:


> Hello Authenticators,
> 
> Please help and assess if this RV shoes is authentic please? Thanks in advance!


Is there a link to an original listing?  Could you please tell me how the buckle is affixed to the shoe?


----------



## SimplyKGL

audreylita said:


> Is there a link to an original listing?  Could you please tell me how the buckle is affixed to the shoe?



Hi Audreylita

Unfortunately there is no public listing. I already asked for this info and will share shortly once I get a response (I missed this detail actually). The first red flag for me is the logo. I read that the logo on the buckle should match the logo on the outsoles (contemporary style), not sure however if this is updated. I will provide info on how the buckle is attached shortly.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## SimplyKGL

audreylita said:


> Is there a link to an original listing?  Could you please tell me how the buckle is affixed to the shoe?



Hi again Audreylita

There seems to be a metal plate before the buckle and then underneath, there are 2 screws in the front cap toe. See attached images please. Thank you so much for looking into this.


----------



## Jadex-37

Can someone please look at these Pradas? I think they are authentic, but need confirmation by someone knowledgeable. Thanks.
Item name : Prada Men's Size US 9.5 UK 9 Black Sports Shoes
Seller : august1298
Item no: 202907260563
Link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Men-s-Size-US-9-5-UK-9-Black-Sports-Shoes/202907260563
Pics:


----------



## audreylita

SimplyKGL said:


> Hi Audreylita
> 
> Unfortunately there is no public listing. I already asked for this info and will share shortly once I get a response (I missed this detail actually). The first red flag for me is the logo. I read that the logo on the buckle should match the logo on the outsoles (contemporary style), not sure however if this is updated. I will provide info on how the buckle is attached shortly.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Yes it's my understanding that the logos should match as well but I can't see the logo on the buckle from the pictures provided.  Also I think I see in your last photo that the buckle is attached with a screw that extends to the inside of the shoe which would be accurate, but I can't tell from the picture where exactly this photo was taken.  The buckle should not be glued onto the shoe.


----------



## SimplyKGL

audreylita said:


> Yes it's my understanding that the logos should match as well but I can't see the logo on the buckle from the pictures provided.  Also I think I see in your last photo that the buckle is attached with a screw that extends to the inside of the shoe which would be accurate, but I can't tell from the picture where exactly this photo was taken.  The buckle should not be glued onto the shoe.



Hi again,

The logo in the buckle is the RV new logo with no dots while at the back, it has the old logo with R.V. and yes, the buckle is attached with a screw. Wonderding if you see any other red flags and if the item seems to be ok. 

Thank you Audreylita


----------



## audreylita

SimplyKGL said:


> Hi again,
> 
> The logo in the buckle is the RV new logo with no dots while at the back, it has the old logo with R.V. and yes, the buckle is attached with a screw. Wonderding if you see any other red flags and if the item seems to be ok.
> 
> Thank you Audreylita


Given the photos shown, there are no immediate red flags that I can see but honestly I can't make a clean call on these shoes.


----------



## SimplyKGL

audreylita said:


> Given the photos shown, there are no immediate red flags that I can see but honestly I can't make a clean call on these shoes.



Hi Audreylita, 

Thanks for looking into this. I will try to send other photos once I have the shoes with me so you can have a 2nd look. Let me know if there are specific shots/ areas you wish me to focus on.  At least im happy to have NO immediate red flag =)

THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## audreylita

SimplyKGL said:


> Hi Audreylita,
> 
> Thanks for looking into this. I will try to send other photos once I have the shoes with me so you can have a 2nd look. Let me know if there are specific shots/ areas you wish me to focus on.  At least im happy to have NO immediate red flag =)
> 
> THANKS AGAIN!


You can refer to the first post of this thread for the information and photos needed for proper authentication.


----------



## shuze

Jadex-37 said:


> What about Jimmy Choo high tops?



Still a sneaker. You need to look online for a sneaker authenticator.


----------



## shuze

Jadex-37 said:


> Can someone please look at these Pradas? I think they are authentic, but need confirmation by someone knowledgeable. Thanks.
> Item name : Prada Men's Size US 9.5 UK 9 Black Sports Shoes
> Seller : august1298
> Item no: 202907260563
> Link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Men-s-Size-US-9-5-UK-9-Black-Sports-Shoes/202907260563
> Pics:[/QUOTE
> 
> Again, I don’t do sneakers but I see no issues on these.


----------



## Jadex-37

I will see if I can find some online sneaker authenticator. I have tons of sneakers and trainers unfortunately. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Jadex-37

Oh, the seller told me they are not sneakers so I got confused. 

I appreciate your response a lot, thank you.


----------



## shuze

Jadex-37 said:


> Oh, the seller told me they are not sneakers so I got confused.
> 
> I appreciate your response a lot, thank you.



Your seller and I disagree on terminology. IMO they are designer sneakers.


----------



## shuze

adastra_ said:


> These look a little off on the interior stamp but I thought it was worth the second look. Dior Swiss dot ballet pump.



I think they’re OK but wish I had them in hand since they’re not leather.


----------



## shuze

Trillylilly said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> Can someone please authenticate these shoes I purchased recently from eBay.
> 
> Item: TORY BURCH Claire Flat Thong Sandal - Spark Gold
> Listing number: 333506307705
> Seller: 611stuff
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Tory-Bu...al-Metallic-Leather-7-Spark-Gold/333506307705
> Comments: I purchased these from eBay as the seller looks reputable.
> 
> Your prompt help is much appreciated in case I need to look at returning ASAP.


Sorry but neither of us do Chinese shoes although I don’t see any obvious issues.


----------



## SimplyKGL

audreylita said:


> You can refer to the first post of this thread for the information and photos needed for proper authentication.



Dear Audreylita, 

Here are additional photos for your reference please.

Roger Vivier, Belle Vivier (Mirror heels) in Patent leather

Appreciate if you can take a look again please if all seem ok. Thank you so much!


----------



## audreylita

SimplyKGL said:


> Dear Audreylita,
> 
> Here are additional photos for your reference please.
> 
> Roger Vivier, Belle Vivier (Mirror heels) in Patent leather
> 
> Appreciate if you can take a look again please if all seem ok. Thank you so much!


Is the buckle screwed on to the inside of the shoe or is it glued on?  I'm mystified at the difference in RV logos although all other aspects of the shoe appear to be OK.


----------



## SimplyKGL

audreylita said:


> Is the buckle screwed on to the inside of the shoe or is it glued on?  I'm mystified at the difference in RV logos although all other aspects of the shoe appear to be OK.



Hi, yes buckles are screwed to the inside. And yes, just the logos are alarming so I am still in question if authentic or not


----------



## shuze

SimplyKGL said:


> Dear Audreylita,
> 
> Here are additional photos for your reference please.
> 
> Roger Vivier, Belle Vivier (Mirror heels) in Patent leather
> 
> Appreciate if you can take a look again please if all seem ok. Thank you so much!



Audreylita will check in but these are authentic IMO


----------



## SimplyKGL

shuze said:


> Audreylita will check in but these are authentic IMO



Hi Shuze, 
Thank you so much for sharing your thoughts. Really appreciate it.


----------



## iamluthien

Hello!
I bought these...they are the old style of pigalle 120.
Can someone authenticate this for me?

































Thank you so much and have an amazing day


----------



## Yoshi424

Hi authenticators!

Just bought this pair from an individual and would like to check it's authenticity!This was unfortunately not listed on an auction site.

My concern is I've been trying to google images of the chanel slingback flats and I haven't seen any that have the pointed toe like these - they are always with the round toe.

Thank you!


----------



## audreylita

Yoshi424 said:


> Hi authenticators!
> 
> Just bought this pair from an individual and would like to check it's authenticity!This was unfortunately not listed on an auction site.
> 
> My concern is I've been trying to google images of the chanel slingback flats and I haven't seen any that have the pointed toe like these - they are always with the round toe.
> 
> Thank you!


I haven't seen this particular style with the pointy toe either although Chanel has made similar styles with the pointed toe.  I am thrown by the CC logo on the back of the heel, trying to bring up an image somewhere showing it here, I've only ever seen it on the side of the heel never on the back.


----------



## amstevens714

Hello,

would anyone be able to assist with these?

item: runaway sneaker
Seller: fashionphile
Item#: 463192
Link: https://outlet.fashionphile.com/lou...perforated-run-away-sneakers-375-black-463192

thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide ❤️


----------



## Yoshi424

audreylita said:


> I haven't seen this particular style with the pointy toe either although Chanel has made similar styles with the pointed toe.  I am thrown by the CC logo on the back of the heel, trying to bring up an image somewhere showing it here, I've only ever seen it on the side of the heel never on the back.




Thanks for your reply! The closest I have seen to this pair is seen posted here: 
https://www.jolicloset.com/en/designers-women/chanel/womens-shoes/ballet-flats/slingback--168557

Attaching a top view of the shoes I bought below


----------



## Czarinaolivia

Hello Authenticators, 
I recently found these Gucci pair of slippers at a thrift store. I attached photos for you to see. I was just wondering if they are authentic or not? 
I didn't find any 8-digit code on it at all, which is why I'm leaning towards it being fake. 


Thank you and have a good day, 


OLIVIA


----------



## shuze

iamluthien said:


> Hello!
> I bought these...they are the old style of pigalle 120.
> Can someone authenticate this for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much and have an amazing day


Please post on the Louboutin thread. Thanks
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-page-1-post-2-before-posting-request.791702/


----------



## shuze

Czarinaolivia said:


> Hello Authenticators,
> I recently found these Gucci pair of slippers at a thrift store. I attached photos for you to see. I was just wondering if they are authentic or not?
> I didn't find any 8-digit code on it at all, which is why I'm leaning towards it being fake.
> 
> 
> Thank you and have a good day,
> 
> 
> OLIVIA[/QUO





Czarinaolivia said:


> Hello Authenticators,
> I recently found these Gucci pair of slippers at a thrift store. I attached photos for you to see. I was just wondering if they are authentic or not?
> I didn't find any 8-digit code on it at all, which is why I'm leaning towards it being fake.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you and have a good day,
> There must be a stamped code under the tongue.
> 
> OLIVIA


----------



## shuze

amstevens714 said:


> Hello,
> 
> would anyone be able to assist with these?
> 
> item: runaway sneaker
> Seller: fashionphile
> Item#: 463192
> Link: https://outlet.fashionphile.com/lou...perforated-run-away-sneakers-375-black-463192
> 
> thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide ❤️


I usually avoid sneaker comments but your pictures are great and since they’re Vuitton I’ll comment. They’re authentic IMO.


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> I haven't seen this particular style with the pointy toe either although Chanel has made similar styles with the pointed toe.  I am thrown by the CC logo on the back of the heel, trying to bring up an image somewhere showing it here, I've only ever seen it on the side of the heel never on the back.



I leave Chanel to you since you wear them and I don’t but they’re made beautifully IMO.


----------



## amstevens714

shuze said:


> I usually avoid sneaker comments but your pictures are great and since they’re Vuitton I’ll comment. They’re authentic IMO.



thank you so much!! I really appreciate your opinion ❤️


----------



## tihanab

Hello,
I recently won these Manolo Blahnik Hangisi on eBay auction (apparently older model), could you please help with authenticating them? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Czarinaolivia

Unfortunately, I did not find any. What is your opinion based on the photos?


----------



## shuze

Czarinaolivia said:


> Unfortunately, I did not find any. What is your opinion based on the photos?


They must be stamped under the front or they cannot be authentic.


----------



## audreylita

T


tihanab said:


> Hello,
> I recently won these Manolo Blahnik Hangisi on eBay auction (apparently older model), could you please help with authenticating them? Thank you in advance!


Given the photographs shown, these shoes are not authentic IMO.


----------



## tihanab

audreylita said:


> T
> 
> Given the photographs shown, these shoes are not authentic IMO.



Thank you for checking! The seller assures me the shoes are bought years ago in Italy and are 100% authentic, do you think it could be possible for them to be genuine after all?


----------



## Stacieburns96

Considering buying these Christian Louboutins at a great price but I’m unsure of authenticity please can someone help? ☺️


----------



## audreylita

Stacieburns96 said:


> Considering buying these Christian Louboutins at a great price but I’m unsure of authenticity please can someone help? ☺️


Christian Louboutin has its own authentication thread.  
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...posting-request.791702/page-852#post-33670131


----------



## audreylita

camboDoll said:


> I’m so sorry to say, but they do not look authentic at all. I purchased my hangisis from Saks a few years ago. I can upload pics so you can see the difference.
> 
> I hope you didn’t spend too much on these.


Please do not upload any photos of your shoes, this would only enable manufacturers of replica items better information to make their fake goods.  Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## shuze

tihanab said:


> Thank you for checking! The seller assures me the shoes are bought years ago in Italy and are 100% authentic, do you think it could be possible for them to be genuine after all?





tihanab said:


> Thank you for your comment, they do resemble older models from 2008 but the sole specifically is not very convincing. I reached out to eBay for a refund, hopefully I will get my money back.



I’m the other authenticator here although I usually don’t post on Blahnik as Audreylita owns that shoe on virtually every last and color but there’s no question that you have a counterfeit pair. Go make a claim of SNAD!


----------



## Elle.lau

Hi there! I recently purchased these Chanel shoes, they’re kept unused. Can anyone authenticate them for me please?

Item Name (if you know it): Chanel Ballerinas Aged Calf Skin (Reference: G26250 X01725 94305)
Link (if available): Not available
Seller: Glampot (https://e-glampot.com/collections/chanel)
Comments:


----------



## sstevens2020

Hi there -- curious on an opinion on these alleged Manolo Blahniks (stamp on sole seems wrong, and sewn in tag seems off as well)... thanks for any help!

Item Name (if you know it): Manolo Blahnik beige suede d'orsay
Link (if available): https://www.tradesy.com/i/manolo-bl...size-eu-41-approx-us-11-regular-m-b/25010013/
Seller: Jaclyn's Closet


----------



## audreylita

sstevens2020 said:


> Hi there -- curious on an opinion on these alleged Manolo Blahniks (stamp on sole seems wrong, and sewn in tag seems off as well)... thanks for any help!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Manolo Blahnik beige suede d'orsay
> Link (if available): https://www.tradesy.com/i/manolo-bl...size-eu-41-approx-us-11-regular-m-b/25010013/
> Seller: Jaclyn's Closet


Shoes are authentic.


----------



## sstevens2020

Oh, thank you!!


----------



## Abby305

The Real Real is at it again. I already own this shoe, but does this not look horribly and obviously fake? They look nothing like my Manolo hangisi I bought at Saks


----------



## Abby305

Even the soles are off? Is this just an older model or the laziest fake?


----------



## audreylita

Abby305 said:


> The Real Real is at it again. I already own this shoe, but does this not look horribly and obviously fake? They look nothing like my Manolo hangisi I bought at Saks


These shoes are terrible fakes, definitely not authentic.


----------



## Abby305

audreylita said:


> These shoes are terrible fakes, definitely not authentic.


Before I read your above comment about not posting real items I had some photos of mine for comparison that I’ve since removed. I can’t imagine how that got past their authentication team. Maybe it helps that I own the real thing and am rather familiar, but I’d like to think even if I didn’t I would know better. That makes me so nervous to purchase things I know less about, or that’s harder to authenticate like bags and RTW. So disappointing.

edit: I sent a rather strongly worded email to The Real Real. Let’s see if they do anything.


----------



## shuze

Abby305 said:


> Before I read your above comment about not posting real items I had some photos of mine for comparison that I’ve since removed. I can’t imagine how that got past their authentication team. Maybe it helps that I own the real thing and am rather familiar, but I’d like to think even if I didn’t I would know better. That makes me so nervous to purchase things I know less about, or that’s harder to authenticate like bags and RTW. So disappointing.
> 
> edit: I sent a rather strongly worded email to The Real Real. Let’s see if they do anything.


I’m appalled that those came from RR. Sorry that you have to deal with this. I’d demand a further discount on a future purchase beside a full refund. There is no acceptable excuse.


----------



## BeenBurned

Abby305 said:


> Even the soles are off? Is this just an older model or the laziest fake?





audreylita said:


> These shoes are terrible fakes, definitely not authentic.





Abby305 said:


> Before I read your above comment about not posting real items I had some photos of mine for comparison that I’ve since removed. I can’t imagine how that got past their authentication team. Maybe it helps that I own the real thing and am rather familiar, but I’d like to think even if I didn’t I would know better. That makes me so nervous to purchase things I know less about, or that’s harder to authenticate like bags and RTW. So disappointing.
> 
> edit: I sent a rather strongly worded email to The Real Real. Let’s see if they do anything.





shuze said:


> I’m appalled that those came from RR. Sorry that you have to deal with this. I’d demand a further discount on a future purchase beside a full refund. There is no acceptable excuse.


Sorry for the OT but I wasn't at all surprised to see this. TRR - TheReaLReal has a long history of mistakes and worse, reselling those fakes after they were returned as such!

In fact, the following thread was one I started after they sold a fake Coach, took back the return, and knowing it's fake,  relisted the same item. And they'd done it before and since my thread. (A forum search of "fake TRR" shows a lot of errors.)
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/trr-therealreal-verify-authenticity.994976/


----------



## Abby305

shuze said:


> I’m appalled that those came from RR. Sorry that you have to deal with this. I’d demand a further discount on a future purchase beside a full refund. There is no acceptable excuse.


I’m sorry I didn’t make it clear! I didn’t purchase them, I already own a pair bought from Saks the old fashioned way


----------



## shuze

BeenBurned said:


> Sorry for the OT but I wasn't at all surprised to see this. TRR - TheReaLReal has a long history of mistakes and worse, reselling those fakes after they were returned as such!
> 
> In fact, the following thread was one I started after they sold a fake Coach, took back the return, and knowing it's fake,  relisted the same item. And they'd done it before and since my thread. (A forum search of "fake TRR" shows a lot of errors.)
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/trr-therealreal-verify-authenticity.994976/



Wow. I always thought they were OK...TY


----------



## shuze

shuze said:


> Wow. I always thought they were OK...TY



The Flahniks are gone!


----------



## amstevens714

Hello,

may I ask for help with these Chanel ballet flats?

thank you so much for any help ❤️

item: black caviar ballet flat
Seller: yoogis
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/chanel-black-caviar-leather-cap-toe-cc-ballet-flats-size-7-37-5.html


----------



## audreylita

amstevens714 said:


> Hello,
> 
> may I ask for help with these Chanel ballet flats?
> 
> thank you so much for any help ❤️
> 
> item: black caviar ballet flat
> Seller: yoogis
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/chanel-black-caviar-leather-cap-toe-cc-ballet-flats-size-7-37-5.html


Authentic IMO.


----------



## Elle.lau

Hi! I’m not sure if my post was overlooked or if i made a mistake with my request. If someone can authenticate these or if I made any mistake in my post, please let me know. Thank you in advance. 





Elle.lau said:


> View attachment 4690760
> View attachment 4690761
> View attachment 4690760
> View attachment 4690761
> 
> View attachment 4690760
> View attachment 4690761
> View attachment 4690762
> View attachment 4690763
> 
> View attachment 4690764
> View attachment 4690765
> View attachment 4690766
> View attachment 4690767
> 
> Hi there! I recently purchased these Chanel shoes, they’re kept unused. Can anyone authenticate them for me please?
> Item Name (if you know it): Chanel Ballerinas Aged Calf Skin (Reference: G26250 X01725 94305)
> Link (if available): Not available
> Seller: Glampot (https://e-glampot.com/collections/chanel)
> Comments:


----------



## audreylita

Elle.lau said:


> Hi! I’m not sure if my post was overlooked or if i made a mistake with my request. If someone can authenticate these or if I made any mistake in my post, please let me know. Thank you in advance.


Many of your photos are repetitive and don't show key photos needed, please refer to the first post of this thread for info.  Photos of the back of the shoe, interior heel showing seams and stitching, all needed for proper authentication.  Thanks.


----------



## Elle.lau

audreylita said:


> Many of your photos are repetitive and don't show key photos needed, please refer to the first post of this thread for info.  Photos of the back of the shoe, interior heel showing seams and stitching, all needed for proper authentication.  Thanks.




Hi, 

Thank you so much for the reply. Sorry about the repetitive photos in my previous post. In addition to the photos in my previous post, here are more photos of the shoe. Hopefully these are sufficient.
	

		
			
		

		
	











	

		
			
		

		
	
 Thank you for being patient with me, I really appreciate it


----------



## amstevens714

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO.



thanks so much !!! ❤️


----------



## throwingawayyouth

May I get some help with these Chanel slingbacks? Mercari’s authentication service deemed them as authentic, but I just wanted to double check. 

Item: Chanel Slingbacks
Seller: Lenore_l
Link: https://merc.li/3nrE6GrVb


----------



## audreylita

Elle.lau said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you so much for the reply. Sorry about the repetitive photos in my previous post. In addition to the photos in my previous post, here are more photos of the shoe. Hopefully these are sufficient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4698075
> View attachment 4698076
> View attachment 4698077
> View attachment 4698078
> View attachment 4698079
> View attachment 4698080
> View attachment 4698081
> View attachment 4698082
> View attachment 4698083
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for being patient with me, I really appreciate it


I'm honestly not sure.  Perhaps someone else can weigh in.


----------



## audreylita

throwingawayyouth said:


> May I get some help with these Chanel slingbacks? Mercari’s authentication service deemed them as authentic, but I just wanted to double check.
> 
> Item: Chanel Slingbacks
> Seller: Lenore_l
> Link: https://merc.li/3nrE6GrVb
> 
> View attachment 4700479
> View attachment 4700480
> View attachment 4700481
> View attachment 4700482
> View attachment 4700483
> View attachment 4700485
> View attachment 4700486


I am unable to authenticate these shoes based on the photos provided.  I am also unfamiliar with Mercari's authentication process.  These shoes may in fact be fine.  But a quick google search gave me pause when I saw that they've had 1,189 complaints on the BBB Better Business Bureau site.


----------



## Divine Finds

I purchased a pair of Christian Louboutin Suede Ankle boots and would like to know if they are authentic.
Your help is appreciated.


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> I'm honestly not sure.  Perhaps someone else can weigh in.


Continuing to pass on these, sorry.


----------



## shuze

Divine Finds said:


> I purchased a pair of Christian Louboutin Suede Ankle boots and would like to know if they are authentic.
> Your help is appreciated.


Please post on the Louboutin thread. Only Louboutin and Valentino have their own shoe threads.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...posting-request.791702/page-853#post-33707235


----------



## Raila

Hello can I get some help authenticating this? Thank you


----------



## shuze

Raila said:


> Hello can I get some help authenticating this? Thank you


Not authentic IMO


----------



## LangdonMom

Hello - I am a newbie and have been tirelessly trying to find a place to post my new shoes. I’m a little lost, please forgive me. I bought a pair of lightly used, Prada shoes off of a Posh site. I only have the information from the site. I would love to know if these are authentic? I would appreciate it immensely! They are so very beautiful and look very well made. The shoes are pink in colour and a beautiful flower on them. The pictures are as follows: I thank you so much, if you can help. It would mean a lot. Be well and kindest regards!


----------



## LangdonMom

Hello Again - I also bought this pair too of Prada kitten heels. I am starting to enjoy vintage shopping. I am just dabbling and trying to research when I can. If you could help, that would be so appreciated!! Kindest of regards and thank you for reading and/or responding.


----------



## shuze

LangdonMom said:


> Hello - I am a newbie and have been tirelessly trying to find a place to post my new shoes. I’m a little lost, please forgive me. I bought a pair of lightly used, Prada shoes off of a Posh site. I only have the information from the site. I would love to know if these are authentic? I would appreciate it immensely! They are so very beautiful and look very well made. The shoes are pink in colour and a beautiful flower on them. The pictures are as follows: I thank you so much, if you can help. It would mean a lot. Be well and kindest regards!


Authentic IMO. Wear them in good health.


----------



## shuze

LangdonMom said:


> Hello Again - I also bought this pair too of Prada kitten heels. I am starting to enjoy vintage shopping. I am just dabbling and trying to research when I can. If you could help, that would be so appreciated!! Kindest of regards and thank you for reading and/or responding.


Also authentic IMO


----------



## LangdonMom

shuze said:


> Also authentic IMO


Thank you so much!!! You made my day! Be well and kindest of regards.


----------



## LangdonMom

LangdonMom said:


> Thank you so much!!! You made my day! Be well and kindest of regards.


Have a wonderful weekend too! I really appreciate your help, it means a lot!! And pardon me, I am really green with the site. Best wishes! Sandra


----------



## Yass00

Hey guys!
I’m interested in purchasing these tribute heels  but want to make sure these are authentic anyone with any insight would be greatly appreciated 
Thank you!!


----------



## shuze

They look OK from what I can see but I really need to see the sole and stamping as well as a profile.

is there a listing?


----------



## Yass00

shuze said:


> They look OK from what I can see but I really need to see the sole and stamping as well as a profile.
> 
> is there a listing?



yes this is the link for the listing 
https://posh.mk/ijJ2IEHvw5


----------



## shuze

Yass00 said:


> yes this is the link for the listing
> https://posh.mk/ijJ2IEHvw5


TY Authentic IMO


----------



## Yass00

shuze said:


> TY Authentic IMO


 
Thank you so much I really appreciate it!


----------



## jojoxiexie

Hi!!! I'm looking to buy for the first time second hand and I don't own any chanel items so I'm worried. Would anyone be able to let me know if these look authentic to them? The seller docent have the receipt, box, or dust bag. They seem genuine tho 










	

		
			
		

		
	
 Thank you!!!


----------



## audreylita

jojoxiexie said:


> Hi!!! I'm looking to buy for the first time second hand and I don't own any chanel items so I'm worried. Would anyone be able to let me know if these look authentic to them? The seller docent have the receipt, box, or dust bag. They seem genuine tho
> View attachment 4707052
> View attachment 4707051
> View attachment 4707052
> View attachment 4707053
> View attachment 4707054
> View attachment 4707055
> View attachment 4707056
> View attachment 4707057
> View attachment 4707058
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!


Shoes appear to be authentic by the photos provided.  In the future, please reference the first post in this thread for all the photos needed for proper authentication.


----------



## jojoxiexie

jojoxiexie said:


> Hi!!! I'm looking to buy for the first time second hand and I don't own any chanel items so I'm worried. Would anyone be able to let me know if these look authentic to them? The seller docent have the receipt, box, or dust bag. They seem genuine tho
> View attachment 4707052
> View attachment 4707051
> View attachment 4707052
> View attachment 4707053
> View attachment 4707054
> View attachment 4707055
> View attachment 4707056
> View attachment 4707057
> View attachment 4707058
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!


Okay! Sorry about that ): also thank you so much!


----------



## southparkfan

Hi guys! Hope you are all well!

I really need your help to determine if this Manolo Blahnik Hangisi 70mm is authentic - I own a few pairs of authentic Hangisi, and never have been confused until this one came in. Does anyone know if Hangisi ever comes in a shoe box like this? It's a bigger box than my other Hangisi 70mm boxes, which were all the same size. I also noticed something off when putting the shoes in question side by side with my authentic Hangisi, same color, same size, but not sure if those are relevant. Much appreciated!


----------



## shuze

southparkfan said:


> Hi guys! Hope you are all well!
> 
> I really need your help to determine if this Manolo Blahnik Hangisi 70mm is authentic - I own a few pairs of authentic Hangisi, and never have been confused until this one came in. Does anyone know if Hangisi ever comes in a shoe box like this? It's a bigger box than my other Hangisi 70mm boxes, which were all the same size. I also noticed something off when putting the shoes in question side by side with my authentic Hangisi, same color, same size, but not sure if those are relevant. Much appreciated!


No pics posted.


----------



## southparkfan

Sorry I forgot to attach photos:


----------



## shuze

southparkfan said:


> Sorry I forgot to attach photos:
> 
> View attachment 4708978
> View attachment 4708979
> 
> View attachment 4708980
> View attachment 4708982
> View attachment 4708984
> 
> View attachment 4708985
> View attachment 4708986
> View attachment 4708989
> 
> View attachment 4708990
> 
> View attachment 4708991
> View attachment 4708992
> 
> View attachment 4708993



I usually leave MB to Audreylita as she wears them and I don’t but I don’t want you to wait to deal with these. They’re fake IMO. Where did you buy them? Can you return?

what do they say on the bottom? Looks like hand mada?


----------



## southparkfan

shuze said:


> I usually leave MB to Audreylita as she wears them and I don’t but I don’t want you to wait to deal with these. They’re fake IMO. Where did you buy them? Can you return?
> 
> what do they say on the bottom? Looks like hand mada?



I, as well, think these are fake. I purchased this pair from LUISAVIAROMA, an Italian based website that says authenticity completely guaranteed, which is why I felt so confused and shocked. I got an exchange since the price was really appealing, only to get the exact same stuff... I wish I knew for sure what's happening coz I purchase from this website often.

The bottom of the shoes? One of the photos attached shows it, which looks quite genuine IMO. The bottom of the box simply says the same thing as a genuine shoe box, except that the size and gaps differ from the genuine one.


----------



## southparkfan

shuze said:


> I usually leave MB to Audreylita as she wears them and I don’t but I don’t want you to wait to deal with these. They’re fake IMO. Where did you buy them? Can you return?
> 
> what do they say on the bottom? Looks like hand mada?



I got ur point! I agree, even though it looked like a bad print and that's all, none of my other authentic Hangisi looks like "mada" rather than "made", not even when it was somewhat unclear.


----------



## southparkfan

shuze said:


> They’re def fake but where did you get them?


See the reply I posted above the photo - LUISAVIAROMA. Complete shock.


----------



## shuze

southparkfan said:


> See the reply I posted above the photo - LUISAVIAROMA. Complete shock.



wait for Audreylita. I’m going by that sole stamp but maybe it’s just a bad strike. The site you purchased is legit and bad strikes can happen but that one is just so off. If I’m wrong I apologize but that doesn’t even look like an e.


----------



## audreylita

southparkfan said:


> Sorry I forgot to attach photos:
> 
> View attachment 4708978
> View attachment 4708979
> 
> View attachment 4708980
> View attachment 4708982
> View attachment 4708984
> View attachment 4708985
> View attachment 4708986
> View attachment 4708989
> 
> View attachment 4708990
> 
> View attachment 4708991
> View attachment 4708992
> 
> View attachment 4708993


Could you please post pictures of the rear of the shoe so I can see the stitching.  Also the interior towards the heel on the sides where the leather and suede meet.  Also how is the buckle fastened, is there a screw attaching it to the inside of the shoe?  

Manolo has been using these different size boxes for years.  You can never use boxes or receipts as a gauge for something to be counterfeit, if someone can manufacture an entire shoe then surely they can dummy up a piece of paper.  I've seen real birkin bags sold in Hermes sleeper sacks that are fake.  

And please remember that all of Manolo's shoes are hand made so there can be small variations in his shoes.


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> Could you please post pictures of the rear of the shoe so I can see the stitching.  Also the interior towards the heel on the sides where the leather and suede meet.  Also how is the buckle fastened, is there a screw attaching it to the inside of the shoe?
> 
> Manolo has been using these different size boxes for years.  You can never use boxes or receipts as a gauge for something to be counterfeit, if someone can manufacture an entire shoe then surely they can dummy up a piece of paper.  I've seen real birkin bags sold in Hermes sleeper sacks that are fake.
> 
> And please remember that all of Manolo's shoes are hand made so there can be small variations in his shoes.


Thanks for posting Audreylita. I should not have posted so quickly but that hand made stamp just looked so wrong in all the pictures.


----------



## southparkfan

audreylita said:


> Could you please post pictures of the rear of the shoe so I can see the stitching.  Also the interior towards the heel on the sides where the leather and suede meet.  Also how is the buckle fastened, is there a screw attaching it to the inside of the shoe?
> 
> Manolo has been using these different size boxes for years.  You can never use boxes or receipts as a gauge for something to be counterfeit, if someone can manufacture an entire shoe then surely they can dummy up a piece of paper.  I've seen real birkin bags sold in Hermes sleeper sacks that are fake.
> 
> And please remember that all of Manolo's shoes are hand made so there can be small variations in his shoes.



Thank you so much for your reply! I am attaching some photos here. Please lemme know if you need more. 

Idk what exactly to look for as to the buckle tho. Didn't seem to notice a screw? The buckles are really just way more bulging than my authentics and more curvy and not fitting the shoe tip that well when seen from the side. Also apparently bulging where the upper rear part meets the heel whereas my authentics look consistently very neat and slim along that 
	

		
			
		

		
	














	

		
			
		

		
	
 line.


----------



## southparkfan

shuze said:


> wait for Audreylita. I’m going by that sole stamp but maybe it’s just a bad strike. The site you purchased is legit and bad strikes can happen but that one is just so off. If I’m wrong I apologize but that doesn’t even look like an e.



It's ok I totally understand. Thank you so much for trying to help out


----------



## audreylita

southparkfan said:


> Thank you so much for your reply! I am attaching some photos here. Please lemme know if you need more.
> 
> Idk what exactly to look for as to the buckle tho. Didn't seem to notice a screw? The buckles are really just way more bulging than my authentics and more curvy and not fitting the shoe tip that well when seen from the side. Also apparently bulging where the upper rear part meets the heel whereas my authentics look consistently very neat and slim along that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4709413
> View attachment 4709414
> View attachment 4709415
> View attachment 4709416
> View attachment 4709417
> View attachment 4709418
> View attachment 4709419
> View attachment 4709420
> View attachment 4709421
> View attachment 4709422
> View attachment 4709423
> View attachment 4709424
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> line.


The sole stamp did not bother me.  There are other aspects of this shoe that are inconsistent with an authentic Manolo Blahnik shoe.  These shoes are not authentic IMO.


----------



## southparkfan

Thank you! I do agree. I, too, simply sensed something off having it amongst my authentics.

 I am wondering if you could point out some of the major offs that concern you? Just so that I know what to check next time I run into the same situation. Many thanks!


----------



## audreylita

southparkfan said:


> Thank you! I do agree. I, too, simply sensed something off having it amongst my authentics.
> 
> I am wondering if you could point out some of the major offs that concern you? Just so that I know what to check next time I run into the same situation. Many thanks!


We do not give that information since the counterfeiters read these blogs and that would only give them info to better make their fake products.


----------



## southparkfan

audreylita said:


> We do not give that information since the counterfeiters read these blogs and that would only give them info to better make their fake products.


Understood. Thanks again for your help


----------



## Nyclosetgalore

May someone help me determine if these are real? I already purchased but currently unsure. Thank you in advance! 

https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m34789777583/?ref=search_results


----------



## shuze

Nyclosetgalore said:


> May someone help me determine if these are real? I already purchased but currently unsure. Thank you in advance!
> 
> https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m34789777583/?ref=search_results


Sorry but I don’t click links of sites I don’t use.


----------



## audreylita

Nyclosetgalore said:


> May someone help me determine if these are real? I already purchased but currently unsure. Thank you in advance!
> 
> https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m34789777583/?ref=search_results


Photos are inadequate for proper authentication.


----------



## throwingawayyouth

Hello! Just purchased this from TRR. Could you let me know if it is authentic? Thank you so much!


----------



## cloudsofviolet

Seller: Giovanni?
Images Link:


----------



## audreylita

throwingawayyouth said:


> Hello! Just purchased this from TRR. Could you let me know if it is authentic? Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 4715006
> View attachment 4715007
> View attachment 4715008
> View attachment 4715009
> View attachment 4715010
> View attachment 4715011


Is there a link to the item on TRR so I can see additional details?  The first post of this thread outlines all the angles needed for proper authentication.  Thanks.


----------



## throwingawayyouth

audreylita said:


> Is there a link to the item on TRR so I can see additional details?  The first post of this thread outlines all the angles needed for proper authentication.  Thanks.


My apologies! I'll be more careful next time.

Here is the link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/pumps/chanel-cc-suede-pumps-77vj9


----------



## audreylita

throwingawayyouth said:


> My apologies! I'll be more careful next time.
> 
> Here is the link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/pumps/chanel-cc-suede-pumps-77vj9


Authentic IMO.


----------



## shuze

cloudsofviolet said:


> Seller: Giovanni?
> Images Link:
> View attachment 4715076
> View attachment 4715076
> View attachment 4715077
> View attachment 4715078
> View attachment 4715076
> View attachment 4715077
> View attachment 4715078
> View attachment 4715076
> View attachment 4715077
> View attachment 4715078
> View attachment 4715076
> View attachment 4715077
> View attachment 4715078



Authentic IMO


----------



## cloudsofviolet

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


thanks, unfortunately they have sold. crazy price though


----------



## Jolly Wolf

Chanel Boots 2017
Serial number: G32970
Seller: https://www.enjoei.com.br/p/bota-chanel-37903138

Hello, good afternoon. Can somebody help me with these boots? They arrived today, but Iam not sure if they are really authentic.

They are supposed to be a model from 2017.
Thanks in advance.









View attachment 4718347


----------



## Jolly Wolf

Jolly Wolf said:


> Chanel Boots 2017
> Serial number: G32970
> Seller: https://www.enjoei.com.br/p/bota-chanel-37903138
> 
> Hello, good afternoon. Can somebody help me with these boots? They arrived today, but Iam not sure if they are really authentic.
> 
> They are supposed to be a model from 2017.
> Thanks in advance.
> View attachment 4718338
> View attachment 4718339
> View attachment 4718340
> View attachment 4718341
> View attachment 4718342
> View attachment 4718343
> View attachment 4718344
> View attachment 4718345
> View attachment 4718346
> View attachment 4718347
> 
> View attachment 4718352
> View attachment 4718353
> View attachment 4718354



Here are more pics
Thanks


----------



## Jolly Wolf

Jolly Wolf said:


> Chanel Boots 2017
> Serial number: G32970
> Seller: https://www.enjoei.com.br/p/bota-chanel-37903138
> 
> Hello, good afternoon. Can somebody help me with these boots? They arrived today, but Iam not sure if they are really authentic.
> 
> They are supposed to be a model from 2017.
> Thanks in advance.
> View attachment 4718338
> View attachment 4718339
> View attachment 4718340
> View attachment 4718341
> View attachment 4718342
> View attachment 4718343
> View attachment 4718344
> View attachment 4718345
> View attachment 4718346
> View attachment 4718347
> 
> View attachment 4718352
> View attachment 4718353
> View attachment 4718354





Jolly Wolf said:


> Here are more pics
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 4718468
> View attachment 4718469
> View attachment 4718470
> View attachment 4718471
> View attachment 4718472
> View attachment 4718473
> View attachment 4718475



And yet more pics.
Thanks again.


----------



## Pegasus12

I just purchased these YSL on mercari......they feel like and seem like fakes...but I don't know enough to go back and tell the seller they are...can you give me any advice on if these are fake and how you can tell.  I have other ysl shoes and these have a black rubber bottom


----------



## audreylita

Pegasus12 said:


> I just purchased these YSL on mercari......they feel like and seem like fakes...but I don't know enough to go back and tell the seller they are...can you give me any advice on if these are fake and how you can tell.  I have other ysl shoes and these have a black rubber bottom


Please reference the first post of this thread for information needed for authentication.  A link to an auction site is also needed.


----------



## Pegasus12

audreylita said:


> Please reference the first post of this thread for information needed for authentication.  A link to an auction site is also needed.



I apologize not all the pictures uploaded...unfortunately the link is no longer available for me to pull up....so this is all I have are the pictures.   I have googled online how to spot a fake but all I can find are about YSL purses and optum shoe


----------



## Pegasus12

audreylita said:


> Please reference the first post of this thread for information needed for authentication.  A link to an auction site is also needed.





audreylita said:


> Please reference the first post of this thread for information needed for authentication.  A link to an auction site is also needed.





audreylita said:


> Please reference the first post of this thread for information needed for authentication.  A link to an auction site is also needed.





Pegasus12 said:


> I apologize not all the pictures uploaded...unfortunately the link is no longer available for me to pull up....so this is all I have are the pictures.   I have googled online how to spot a fake but all I can find are about YSL purses and optum shoe





Pegasus12 said:


> I apologize not all the pictures uploaded...unfortunately the link is no longer available for me to pull up....so this is all I have are the pictures.   I have googled online how to spot a fake but all I can find are about YSL purses and optum shoe






	

		
			
		

		
	
 h


----------



## shuze

Pegasus12 said:


> View attachment 4722401
> View attachment 4722402
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> h
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4722401
> View attachment 4722404
> View attachment 4722405



Sorry for the chat BUT: Please wait for Audreylita’s opinion but IMO they’re fine. The reason they don’t look and feel like your other YSL’s IMO is because these are outsourced product. You can not compare Italian production (the usual country of luxury designer footwear with a few exceptions that are still made in France like Clergerie) with Spanish production (with all respect to Spain and I wear some Spanish labels) and yes there are some great shoes made in Spain but those factories IMO are never going to compete with Italy in hand or finishing. IMO fit is also different. Espadrilles and cork e.g. are not well handled in Italy so most companies outsource that type of footwear to Spain.

And please don’t use internet guides on how to authenticate product. There is way too much misinformation out there. Come to tPF when you have questions or use a professional authenticator. Your shoes are a perfect example of the potential problem of self authentication. Glad you came here.


----------



## goldenfountain

Hi mods,

can you please help authenticate these shoes for me? Kindly thank you so much!

Item Name (if you know it): Chanel patent captoe slingbacks
Link (if available): https://outlet.fashionphile.com/chanel-lambskin-patent-cap-toe-cc-slingback-sandals-35-black-481078
Seller: fashionphile
Comments: i haven’t seen patent captoe slingbacks before, only fabric captoes. Thank you so much again!!


----------



## shuze

goldenfountain said:


> Hi mods,
> 
> can you please help authenticate these shoes for me? Kindly thank you so much!
> Authentic IMO
> Item Name (if you know it): Chanel patent captoe slingbacks
> Link (if available): https://outlet.fashionphile.com/chanel-lambskin-patent-cap-toe-cc-slingback-sandals-35-black-481078
> Seller: fashionphile
> Comments: i haven’t seen patent captoe slingbacks before, only fabric captoes. Thank you so much again!!


----------



## shuze

goldenfountain said:


> Hi mods,
> 
> can you please help authenticate these shoes for me? Kindly thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Chanel patent captoe slingbacks
> Link (if available): https://outlet.fashionphile.com/chanel-lambskin-patent-cap-toe-cc-slingback-sandals-35-black-481078
> Seller: fashionphile
> Comments: i haven’t seen patent captoe slingbacks before, only fabric captoes. Thank you so much again!!



authentic imo


----------



## goldenfountain

shuze said:


> authentic imo


thank you so much!!!


----------



## BRM146

wondering if these are authentic?


----------



## cervido

Hello,

I recently purchased Jimmy Choo pumps via Nordstrom online and a store at King of Prussia sent the package without a branded dust bag.

My past Jimmy Choo did vary as to the inclusion of the dust bag or heel tip replacements—a shipment from the Jimmy Choo website sent during the end-of-season sale didn't have the dust bag if my memory serves me correctly—I'm still unsure whether I should be worried Nordstrom might have sent me a counterfeit product.

I would appreciate any insights.


----------



## shuze

BRM146 said:


> wondering if these are authentic?


Please wait for Audreylita to confirm as she’s the Blahnik expert but authentic IMO.


----------



## shuze

cervido said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recently purchased Jimmy Choo pumps via Nordstrom online and a store at King of Prussia sent the package without a branded dust bag.
> 
> My past Jimmy Choo did vary as to the inclusion of the dust bag or heel tip replacements—a shipment from the Jimmy Choo website sent during the end-of-season sale didn't have the dust bag if my memory serves me correctly—I'm still unsure whether I should be worried Nordstrom might have sent me a counterfeit product.
> 
> I would appreciate any insights.


It is incredibly unlikely that someone pulled a switch on product at Nordstrom but no one can answer you without pictures of the shoe. Please refer to the first page for required photos.


----------



## audreylita

BRM146 said:


> wondering if these are authentic?


Authentic IMO.  In the future please provide a link to an auction and reference the first post in this thread for  details needed for proper authentication.


----------



## zooba

Could somebody help me with these shoes? Thank you in advance for your help


----------



## audreylita

zooba said:


> Could somebody help me with these shoes? Thank you in advance for your help


Pictures are too blurry for me to make a call.  Is there a link to an original auction listing?


----------



## LangdonMom

Good Morning Lovely Ladies and Gentleman. I purchased these beautiful black prada boots and wonder if I could have them authenticated, before I accept the order. They were such a amazing deal, I had to accept fast. They have the following:

Prada logo zippers
The zipper itself reads OPTI (if I read properly..it is hard to see)
Prada logo on the foot base
The stamp underneath
It smells a little like leather, (there is a lot of nylon type of material on the boot)

Thank you so much for answering and be well! Have a wonderful weekend. Beat of wishes!

Kindest regards,

Sandy

PS Thank you to all those who are on the front line for the COVID-19! God bless and praying for an antidote.


----------



## goldenfountain

Hi mods,

Can you please help authenticate these Chanel ballerina flats? Thanks very much!!! 

Item name: CHANEL Pink 17b Dark Suede Quilted Classic Cc Cap Logo Ballerina Flats
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/chanel-pi...lerina-flats-size-eu-35-approx-us-5/25293190/
Seller: StyleStains
Comments: it's my first time buying on Tradesy so I'm a little nervous.


----------



## MaxDexter

Can you please authenticate these Choos? Thank you (:
Item name :  Jimmy Choo Anouk Purple Heels Brand New Size 36.5 UK 3.5
Item seller : rowland5611
Item ID: 153934951765
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Jimmy-Ch...rentrq:1f70a15f1720a4e865beedd2ffd4fb5e|iid:1
Photos


----------



## shuze

LangdonMom said:


> Good Morning Lovely Ladies and Gentleman. I purchased these beautiful black prada boots and wonder if I could have them authenticated, before I accept the order. They were such a amazing deal, I had to accept fast. They have the following:
> 
> Prada logo zippers
> The zipper itself reads OPTI (if I read properly..it is hard to see)
> Prada logo on the foot base
> The stamp underneath
> It smells a little like leather, (there is a lot of nylon type of material on the boot)
> 
> Thank you so much for answering and be well! Have a wonderful weekend. Beat of wishes!
> 
> Kindest regards,
> 
> Sandy
> 
> PS Thank you to all those who are on the front line for the COVID-19! God bless and praying for an antidote.


Authentic IMO


----------



## shuze

MaxDexter said:


> Can you please authenticate these Choos? Thank you (:
> Item name :  Jimmy Choo Anouk Purple Heels Brand New Size 36.5 UK 3.5
> Item seller : rowland5611
> Item ID: 153934951765
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Jimmy-Choo-Anouk-Purple-Heels-Brand-New-Size-36-5-UK-3-5/153934951765?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=225082&meid=e115694ce4a54be797dbcd1dfda7bf9d&pid=100675&rk=2&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=153934722928&itm=153934951765&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Brand&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:33262631-97be-11ea-8c52-d6fc7caac607|parentrq:1f70a15f1720a4e865beedd2ffd4fb5e|iid:1
> Photos


Authentic IMO


----------



## MaxDexter

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


Thanks


----------



## LangdonMom

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


Thank you so much!!! Mom has some new dancing boots...lol!  I really appreciate the time and effort you give to everyone on this forum! Thank you!

I do not have a lot of time to shop, it really means a lot when I find a piece and it is authentic. I will truly enjoy these for years to come, all the pieces you have authenticated. If I could, I would send you a card or buy you a coffee.

Best wishes, be well and kindest regards,

Sandy


----------



## shuze

LangdonMom said:


> Thank you so much!!! Mom has some new dancing boots...lol!  I really appreciate the time and effort you give to everyone on this forum! Thank you!
> That’s the nicest TY I’ve ever gotten! Stay safe,
> I do not have a lot of time to shop, it really means a lot when I find a piece and it is authentic. I will truly enjoy these for years to come, all the pieces you have authenticated. If I could, I would send you a card or buy you a coffee.
> 
> Best wishes, be well and kindest regards,
> 
> Sandy





LangdonMom said:


> Thank you so much!!! Mom has some new dancing boots...lol!  I really appreciate the time and effort you give to everyone on this forum! Thank you!
> 
> I do not have a lot of time to shop, it really means a lot when I find a piece and it is authentic. I will truly enjoy these for years to come, all the pieces you have authenticated. If I could, I would send you a card or buy you a coffee.
> 
> Best wishes, be well and kindest regards,
> 
> Sandy


That lovely Thank You is more than enough! Stay safe and be well!


----------



## **shoelover**

Can someone please authenticate these YSL shoes please. 

If the shoes in question are NOT ON AN AUCTION SITE, please use the following:
*Item Name (if you know it):* Yves Saint Laurent  "Tribute Mary Jane" YSL Black Patent Leather Platform Pumps
*Link (if available): https://www.depop.com/products/xbethanylillianx-yves-saint-laurent-patent-leather/*
*Seller:* xbethanylillianx
*Comments: *Are these genuine or not?  Thank you in advance.


----------



## shuze

**shoelover** said:


> Can someone please authenticate these YSL shoes please.
> 
> If the shoes in question are NOT ON AN AUCTION SITE, please use the following:
> *Item Name (if you know it):* Yves Saint Laurent  "Tribute Mary Jane" YSL Black Patent Leather Platform Pumps
> *Link (if available): https://www.depop.com/products/xbethanylillianx-yves-saint-laurent-patent-leather/
> Seller:* xbethanylillianx
> *Comments: *Are these genuine or not?  Thank you in advance.





**shoelover** said:


> Can someone please authenticate these YSL shoes please.
> 
> If the shoes in question are NOT ON AN AUCTION SITE, please use the following:
> *Item Name (if you know it):* Yves Saint Laurent  "Tribute Mary Jane" YSL Black Patent Leather Platform Pumps
> *Link (if available): https://www.depop.com/products/xbethanylillianx-yves-saint-laurent-patent-leather/
> Seller:* xbethanylillianx
> *Comments: *Are these genuine or not?  Thank you in advance.


The lining looks synthetic in the pictures. Is it leather? Is there interior stamping? Can you post a more focused shot of the sole stamp?


----------



## **shoelover**

Patent leather. The outer sole is black when original shows tan brown sole. cant get any more focused shots. No label on the box either.


----------



## **shoelover**

shuze said:


> The lining looks synthetic in the pictures. Is it leather? Is there interior stamping? Can you post a more focused shot of the sole stamp?


Patent leather. The outer sole is black when original shows tan brown sole. cant get any more focused shots. No label on the box either.


----------



## shuze

**shoelover** said:


> Patent leather. The outer sole is black when original shows tan brown sole. cant get any more focused shots. No label on the box either.



I need to know what the LINING is. Take them to a shoemaker or dry cleaner if you can’t tell. The lining must be leather only.


----------



## audreylita

**shoelover** said:


> Patent leather. The outer sole is black when original shows tan brown sole. cant get any more focused shots. No label on the box either.


I agree that the innersole looks questionable.  You need a professional to physically look at the material.


----------



## shuze

**shoelover** said:


> Patent leather. The outer sole is black when original shows tan brown sole. cant get any more focused shots. No label on the box either.



I’m pretty sure they’re fake but as Audreylita and I both said just get someone to confirm that the lining is synthetic material. They are not made correctly and the soling is weird.


----------



## shuze

shuze said:


> I’m pretty sure they’re fake but as Audreylita and I both said just get someone to confirm that the lining is synthetic material. They are not made correctly and the soling is weird.



Just looked on a larger screen. They are not authentic IMO.


----------



## **shoelover**

^^ thank you ladies for your help certainly saved my wallet and a whole load of grief. Much appreciated.


----------



## goldenfountain

goldenfountain said:


> Hi mods,
> 
> Can you please help authenticate these Chanel ballerina flats? Thanks very much!!!
> 
> Item name: CHANEL Pink 17b Dark Suede Quilted Classic Cc Cap Logo Ballerina Flats
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/chanel-pi...lerina-flats-size-eu-35-approx-us-5/25293190/
> Seller: StyleStains
> Comments: it's my first time buying on Tradesy so I'm a little nervous.



Can I get some help please? Thank you! On looking at the pictures again I cant see the style numbers inside the shoes (all my other Chanel flats have style numbers inside both shoes). Is this a red flag?


----------



## Gemjohno84

Hi

I was wondering if I could possibly ask for your help. I hope I have done this correctly as I am not familiar with this site sorry. I am interested in some Christian Louboutin shoes on Ebay 
	

		
			
		

		
	









	

		
			
		

		
	
 but I am a bit hesitant as to whether they are real or not so I was wondering if you could maybe please help me? I am based in the UK and the item numbers are 

264720343390
264720345180
264720346163
264720347365

I have also uploaded some screenshots of 3 of the pairs for you

Thank you


----------



## audreylita

Gemjohno84 said:


> Hi
> 
> I was wondering if I could possibly ask for your help. I hope I have done this correctly as I am not familiar with this site sorry. I am interested in some Christian Louboutin shoes on Ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4736597
> View attachment 4736598
> View attachment 4736599
> View attachment 4736600
> View attachment 4736601
> View attachment 4736602
> View attachment 4736603
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I am a bit hesitant as to whether they are real or not so I was wondering if you could maybe please help me? I am based in the UK and the item numbers are
> 
> 264720343390
> 264720345180
> 264720346163
> 264720347365
> 
> I have also uploaded some screenshots of 3 of the pairs for you
> 
> Thank you


Christian Louboutin has its own authentication thread.  Please reference the first posts for information needed for proper authentication, you'll find this true for any questions regarding authenticity of any item.  

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...post-2-before-posting-request.791702/page-855


----------



## nkdtruths

Item: Hermes Oasis Sandal

Listing number: 254366670553

Seller: calif luxury

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hermes-Ora...Box/254366670553?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144

Comments: Hello, Just wanted to authenticate this item


----------



## beautycase

Hello everyone, 
Hope someone can help me!
Item name: Louis Vuitton Stellar shoe
Link: http://de.vestiairecollective.com/damen-schuhe/sneakers/louis-vuitton/blau-leinen-louis-vuitton-sneakers-10242913.shtml

Photos:











Thank you!!!


----------



## zooba

My apologies for the blurry photos I uploaded previously. Would it be possible to get your opinion on these Roger Vivier shoes?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## shuze

nkdtruths said:


> Item: Hermes Oasis Sandal
> 
> Listing number: 254366670553
> 
> Seller: calif luxury
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hermes-Ora...Box/254366670553?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144
> 
> Comments: Hello, Just wanted to authenticate this item


Can’t authenticate off those pictures. wait and see if another authenticator posts. If you buy them I need closeup pictures and definitely one of the shoe in profile.


----------



## shuze

beautycase said:


> Hello everyone,
> Hope someone can help me!
> Item name: Louis Vuitton Stellar shoe
> Link: http://de.vestiairecollective.com/damen-schuhe/sneakers/louis-vuitton/blau-leinen-louis-vuitton-sneakers-10242913.shtml
> 
> Photos:
> View attachment 4742252
> 
> View attachment 4742248
> 
> View attachment 4742249
> 
> View attachment 4742250
> 
> View attachment 4742251
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!


Authentic IMO. If you’re the buyer please doublecheck that all interior materials are leather when you receive them.


----------



## shuze

zooba said:


> My apologies for the blurry photos I uploaded previously. Would it be possible to get your opinion on these Roger Vivier shoes?
> 
> Many thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4742255
> View attachment 4742256
> View attachment 4742257
> View attachment 4742258
> View attachment 4742259
> View attachment 4742260
> View attachment 4742261
> View attachment 4742262


Authentic IMO


zooba said:


> My apologies for the blurry photos I uploaded previously. Would it be possible to get your opinion on these Roger Vivier shoes?
> 
> Many thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4742255
> View attachment 4742256
> View attachment 4742257
> View attachment 4742258
> View attachment 4742259
> View attachment 4742260
> View attachment 4742261
> View attachment 4742262


Authentic IMO


----------



## beautycase

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO. If you’re the buyer please doublecheck that all interior materials are leather when you receive them.


Thank you so much! What do you think about the datecode? LD?


----------



## zooba

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO
> 
> Authentic IMO


Thank you!


----------



## shuze

beautycase said:


> Thank you so much! What do you think about the datecode? LD?


To the best of my knowledge footwear datecodes are not complete on anyone’s list. That’s why I stated to double check all the lining materials as they must be all leather on the entire interior. If they cannot be easily returned I would not buy them.


----------



## MissRey

Hello Ladies,
I would be really grateful if you could authenticate these Prada Oxford/Brogues  I feel almost certain they are authentic however sometimes even resellers can be duped by super fakes.
Have a lovely day!


----------



## shuze

MissRey said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I would be really grateful if you could authenticate these Prada Oxford/Brogues  I feel almost certain they are authentic however sometimes even resellers can be duped by super fakes.
> Have a lovely day!



Fine IMO-I was going to pass until I saw the interior picture. That’s the one that matters.


----------



## beautycase

shuze said:


> To the best of my knowledge footwear datecodes are not complete on anyone’s list. That’s why I stated to double check all the lining materials as they must be all leather on the entire interior. If they cannot be easily returned I would not buy them.


Thank you I bought them from Vestaire direct and I can’t return them anymore bc I removed the tag. I didn’t think about real or not. But autheticatefirst claimed also they are real. So I will just believe it!!


----------



## shuze

beautycase said:


> Thank you I bought them from Vestaire direct and I can’t return them anymore bc I removed the tag. I didn’t think about real or not. But autheticatefirst claimed also they are real. So I will just believe it!!



Sneakers are incredibly difficult to do off pictures as a molded bottom is so easy to copy but they look correctly made so 
just doublecheck the lining with your shoemaker if you’re not sure how to tell a leather lining from a high grade synthetic
but they look good to me.


----------



## shuze

shuze said:


> Sneakers are incredibly difficult to do off pictures as a molded bottom is so easy to copy but they look correctly made so
> just doublecheck the lining with your shoemaker if you’re not sure how to tell a leather lining from a high grade synthetic
> but they look good to me.



BTW “Bull” on “no returns“ on a counterfeit item should you ever receive one but it is always best to authenticate any luxury purchase prior to tag removal.


----------



## Bianca90

Hello,

could someone help me to authenticate these Chanel flats, I think they look good but there appears to be no style number, and now I am concerned. 

Here is the link: https://de.vestiairecollective.com/...schwarz-leder-chanel-ballerinas-8833489.shtml

Thank you!!


----------



## shuze

Bianca90 said:


> Hello,
> 
> could someone help me to authenticate these Chanel flats, I think they look good but there appears to be no style number, and now I am concerned.
> 
> Here is the link: https://de.vestiairecollective.com/...schwarz-leder-chanel-ballerinas-8833489.shtml
> 
> Thank you!!



I’m sure Audreylita will check in and she wears Chanel, I don’t but I think they look fine, just well worn. Metallics don’t hold, not for Chanel or anyone else. I think I see a vestige of a stamp on the left shoe. Can you look closely? Those shoes were worn a bunch and a metallic stamping can easily wear off on the side. Doublecheck and post back.


----------



## Bianca90

Thank you for your reply, here are some close up shots that I took.


----------



## shuze

Check the other side too but IMO they are too well made to be fake.


----------



## nkdtruths

shuze said:


> Can’t authenticate off those pictures. wait and see if another authenticator posts. If you buy them I need closeup pictures and definitely one of the shoe in profile.


Thank you so much for taking a look! Here are some more pics. Please let me know if a profile is still needed to authenticate? Thank you again!


----------



## shuze

nkdtruths said:


> Thank you so much for taking a look! Here are some more pics. Please let me know if a profile is still needed to authenticate? Thank you again!
> 
> View attachment 4744660
> View attachment 4744661
> View attachment 4744662
> View attachment 4744663
> View attachment 4744664
> View attachment 4744665
> View attachment 4744666
> View attachment 4744667
> View attachment 4744668



Sorry but I cannot authenticate them. I go by construction and not by fonts so you may want to post on the Hermes board and have them check the fonts but I see construction issues that I would not expect to see. The Oasis and Oran sandals are so highly and well faked that I’d rather pass than err. You can post on the board that I asked that you have the fonts checked but I do not know if they’ll authenticate without a link to a purchase which I’d like to see also if you have one.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...mitting-request.821115/page-940#post-33833512

Where did you get them? Is there any interior stamping? If you have a chance I would look at the shoe in profile and at the lining under the H but I may not revise.


----------



## ISABELAV1

Hi, I saw these shoes on ebay and was wondering if anyone can authenticate these, please!!! sure the owner has changed the sole, and i think they are real, but im not an expert lol
THANK YOU


----------



## shuze

ISABELAV1 said:


> Hi, I saw these shoes on ebay and was wondering if anyone can authenticate these, please!!! sure the owner has changed the sole, and i think they are real, but im not an expert lol
> THANK YOU


Authentic IMO and half resoled.


----------



## shuze

nkdtruths said:


> Thank you so much for taking a look! Here are some more pics. Please let me know if a profile is still needed to authenticate? Thank you again!
> 
> View attachment 4744660
> View attachment 4744661
> View attachment 4744662
> View attachment 4744663
> View attachment 4744664
> View attachment 4744665
> View attachment 4744666
> View attachment 4744667
> View attachment 4744668


I just asked for you on the Hermès thread and was told they don’t comment on shoes. Can you give me more info on them and post more pictures including the shoe in profile on a hard surface and the lining. A selling link could be helpful too but you may need to go to a professional service.


----------



## audreylita

nkdtruths said:


> Thank you so much for taking a look! Here are some more pics. Please let me know if a profile is still needed to authenticate? Thank you again!
> 
> View attachment 4744660
> View attachment 4744661
> View attachment 4744662
> View attachment 4744663
> View attachment 4744664
> View attachment 4744665
> View attachment 4744666
> View attachment 4744667
> View attachment 4744668


The first post in this thread states the required information for proper authentication.  Also a good side profile of this shoe would be helpful.


----------



## nkdtruths

shuze said:


> Sorry but I cannot authenticate them. I go by construction and not by fonts so you may want to post on the Hermes board and have them check the fonts but I see construction issues that I would not expect to see. The Oasis and Oran sandals are so highly and well faked that I’d rather pass than err. You can post on the board that I asked that you have the fonts checked but I do not know if they’ll authenticate without a link to a purchase which I’d like to see also if you have one.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...mitting-request.821115/page-940#post-33833512
> 
> Where did you get them? Is there any interior stamping? If you have a chance I would look at the shoe in profile and at the lining under the H but I may not revise.



Thanks for advice! I haven’t purchased them and may not based on above. I just wish the official site had them this color and in my size *sigh*


----------



## shuze

nkdtruths said:


> Thanks for advice! I haven’t purchased them and may not based on above. I just wish the official site had them this color and in my size *sigh*


Why not let us look at the listing?
Many authenticators won’t even comment without seeing a link.


----------



## nkdtruths

shuze said:


> Why not let us look at the listing?
> Many authenticators won’t even comment without seeing a link.



I had the link in the first post :


nkdtruths said:


> Item: Hermes Oasis Sandal
> 
> Listing number: 254366670553
> 
> Seller: calif luxury
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hermes-Ora...Box/254366670553?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144
> 
> Comments: Hello, Just wanted to authenticate this item


----------



## shuze

nkdtruths said:


> I had the link in the first post :


Sorry totally missed this post. Audreylita and I will both look.


----------



## shuze

nkdtruths said:


> I had the link in the first post :


 


nkdtruths said:


> I had the link in the first post :



They’re fine IMO.


----------



## feijai

Item Name: Stuart Weitzman Highland Boots (Black Suede)
Seller: libraluxe consignment on instagram 
Comments: I think these look good and the seller seems solid but the inner stamp is throwing me off a bit, can’t really find other pics with the made in spain along with the numbers... let me know what you think!


----------



## shuze

feijai said:


> Item Name: Stuart Weitzman Highland Boots (Black Suede)
> Seller: libraluxe consignment on instagram
> Comments: I think these look good and the seller seems solid but the inner stamp is throwing me off a bit, can’t really find other pics with the made in spain along with the numbers... let me know what you think!
> 
> View attachment 4746217
> 
> View attachment 4746218
> 
> View attachment 4746219
> 
> View attachment 4746220
> 
> View attachment 4746221


Authentic IMO and know that there are inconsistencies in their stamping. I was in a SW boutique last winter trying on boots and I had on a pair without a stamped insole. The staff was shocked and the boots were definitely authentic and not a customer switch as I had them in hand. Apologies for the chat but I thought this was important.


----------



## nkdtruths

shuze said:


> They’re fine IMO.



Thank you


----------



## feijai

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO and know that there are inconsistencies in their stamping. I was in a SW boutique last winter trying on boots and I had on a pair without a stamped insole. The staff was shocked and the boots were definitely authentic and not a customer switch as I had them in hand. Apologies for the chat but I thought this was important.



I didn’t know that, thank-you!


----------



## Narnanz

Just a note to ask if any of you wonderful Authenticators know much about Tommy Hilfiger moccasins?


----------



## shuze

Narnanz said:


> Just a note to ask if any of you wonderful Authenticators know much about Tommy Hilfiger moccasins?


 Sorry but I’m pretty useless unless the item is made in France, Italy or Spain.


----------



## Efenig91

eBay listing 
Item: GG Supreme Ave High-tops 
Listing number: 283776698430
Seller: diasto6
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/283776698430
Comments: I hope this link works! They look real but I like a second opinion. I am beyond excited for my first pair of Gucci shoes ♥️


----------



## Narnanz

shuze said:


> Sorry but I’m pretty useless unless the item is made in France, Italy or Spain.


thank you anyway...starting to think they are dodgy due to the fact I cant find the hilfiger logo thats on the insole anywhere online.


----------



## Efenig91

Efenig91 said:


> eBay listing
> Item: GG Supreme Ave High-tops
> Listing number: 283776698430
> Seller: diasto6
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/283776698430
> Comments: I hope this link works! They look real but I like a second opinion. I am beyond excited for my first pair of Gucci shoes ♥️


Please let me know if the link doesn’t work thanks in advanced


----------



## shuze

Efenig91 said:


> Please let me know if the link doesn’t work thanks in advanced


Please refer to the first page for needed pictures IF I can tell. We usually pass on sneakers but since I wear Gucci I’ll look after you receive them. Include detailed focused pictures of the insole, interior stamping side seaming at the heel and the soling.


----------



## MM19

Hello!  I was hoping you could authenticate these Chanel ballet flats?  I asked for the interior serial number and have attached the photo as it was not in the listing. Thanks!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-Cap-Toe-Ballet-Flats-Gray-Black-37-5-/274201835494

Seller: highstrungdesigns


----------



## Itsallgood

Item: Louboutin Rollerboy
Link: https://thepurseladies.com/products...-41-mens-loafers?_pos=10&_sid=015dfb4d4&_ss=r
Selller: The Purse Ladies
Comments: I was looking to authenticate these men’s Louboutin Rollerboys. From my research so far, I think they’re a style from 2012, but I haven’t been able to find an official confirmation of this. Also, the insoles are completely rounded and, from my research, most flat shoes Louboutins have a spiked-edge insole in the heel part. Maybe older versions, like from 2012, have the rounded insole? This are observations just from my own research though! Please let me know what you think. Thanks


----------



## M0123

Hello, I would appreciate your authentication of these Jimmy Choo’s I purchased online. They are already in my possession but I will post pics for your reference. Thank you!


----------



## Jasminephan

Swanky said:


> Post any questions regarding authenticity of shoes, boots, etc. . .  or Sellers here.
> [FONT=&quot]FOR AUCTION SITES:[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Item: xxxx
> Listing number: xxxx
> Seller: xxxx
> Link: xxxx
> Comments: xxxx
> 
> If the shoes in question are NOT ON AN AUCTION SITE, please use the following:
> Item Name (if you know it): [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Link (if available):
> Seller:
> Comments:
> Please give us as much information as you can and then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos).
> 
> This format to prevent duplication requests and to make it simpler for people to 'search' for items which may have been posted previously. If you feel that your post has been skipped, you may repost but please copy and paste the ORIGINAL LINK, do not just copy and paste the link from your post.
> 
> *Please post ALL of the following photos to insure ACCURATE authentication:*
> 
> ON A HARD SURFACE, NOT A BED OR CARPETING &#8211;*We need to see the ENTIRE shoe, not a cropped portion.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]&#8226; PROFILE: this is a shot of the entire side of the shoe, and should be taken *straight *on, NOT from above or below
> &#8226; BACK
> &#8226; FRONT
> &#8226; LABEL/LOGO inside the shoe
> &#8226; SOLE 1: a *clear* close-up shot of the logo/size stamp, preferably no flash
> (a macro lens is best for this shot &#8211; it's the flower icon on your camera)
> &#8226; SOLE 2: a shot of the entire sole[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]BOOTS[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: Please do your best to get a clear shot of the label inside the boot. This can be tricky, but it can be done.
> 
> 
> *AUTHENTICATORS: Please utilize the "QUOTE" feature when responding directly to another post. Please do not publicly post details about why you think an item is or is not authentic, sellers of fakes have been known to lurk here and we would not want to help the*[/FONT]
> 
> *
> 
> Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer *
> 
> All Authenticate This threads on PurseForum are meant to provide assistance to   shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of  designer goods. The evaluations posted by PurseForum members are only  opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> *Authenticators only represent themselves individually*, not necessarily other authenticators or the staff of PurseForum.



Hi lovelies,
I wanted to auction this pairs of dior slingback. Can anyone help me authenticate this please

item name: Christian Dior Black Mesh Polka Dot Crystal Slingback J'Adior Heel Shoe
Seller: janeqlala
Website: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/274387848647

Thank you so so much


----------



## shuze

MM19 said:


> Hello!  I was hoping you could authenticate these Chanel ballet flats?  I asked for the interior serial number and have attached the photo as it was not in the listing. Thanks!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-Cap-Toe-Ballet-Flats-Gray-Black-37-5-/274201835494
> 
> Seller: highstrungdesigns


Authentic IMO


----------



## shuze

Itsallgood said:


> Item: Louboutin Rollerboy
> Link: https://thepurseladies.com/products...-41-mens-loafers?_pos=10&_sid=015dfb4d4&_ss=r
> Selller: The Purse Ladies
> Comments: I was looking to authenticate these men’s Louboutin Rollerboys. From my research so far, I think they’re a style from 2012, but I haven’t been able to find an official confirmation of this. Also, the insoles are completely rounded and, from my research, most flat shoes Louboutins have a spiked-edge insole in the heel part. Maybe older versions, like from 2012, have the rounded insole? This are observations just from my own research though! Please let me know what you think. Thanks


Louboutin has their own thread. Please post there. Thanks.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...post-2-before-posting-request.791702/page-856


----------



## shuze

M0123 said:


> Hello, I would appreciate your authentication of these Jimmy Choo’s I purchased online. They are already in my possession but I will post pics for your reference. Thank you!


Authentic IMO


----------



## shuze

Jasminephan said:


> View attachment 4751337
> View attachment 4751338
> View attachment 4751339
> View attachment 4751340
> View attachment 4751337
> View attachment 4751337
> View attachment 4751338
> View attachment 4751339
> 
> 
> 
> Hi lovelies,
> I wanted to auction this pairs of dior slingback. Can anyone help me authenticate this please
> 
> item name: Christian Dior Black Mesh Polka Dot Crystal Slingback J'Adior Heel Shoe
> Seller: janeqlala
> Website: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/274387848647
> 
> Thank you so so much


The pictures are not sufficiently detailed for authentication. Please refer to the first page for needed pictures. They must be very crisp, up close and in focus. Thanks


----------



## MM19

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


Thank you!


----------



## M0123

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


Thank you!


----------



## Efenig91

shuze said:


> Please refer to the first page for needed pictures IF I can tell. We usually pass on sneakers but since I wear Gucci I’ll look after you receive them. Include detailed focused pictures of the insole, interior stamping side seaming at the heel and the soling.


Thank you for looking at them for me.


----------



## shuze

Efenig91 said:


> Thank you for looking at them for me.



where’s the insole and I also need to see the back where your heel sits and how that area seams to the side.


----------



## Efenig91

shuze said:


> where’s the insole and I also need to see the back where your heel sits and how that area seams to the side.


Sorry about that, thought those uploaded too. Here ya go


----------



## Efenig91

Efenig91 said:


> Sorry about that, thought those uploaded too. Here ya go


----------



## shuze

Efenig91 said:


> Sorry about that, thought those uploaded too. Here ya go


They actually look good to me but you need to understand that we really don’t do sneakers and I don’t know of any pros that do either so unless you can find a sneaker authenticator I strongly suggest that you take them to your local shoemaker to doublecheck that the insole and lining are all leather which they appear to be.The stamping looks good and IMO they’re too clean to be counterfeit but photos on sneakers are not the same as having them in hand.


----------



## Efenig91

shuze said:


> They actually look good to me but you need to understand that we really don’t do sneakers and I don’t know of any pros that do either so unless you can find a sneaker authenticator I strongly suggest that you take them to your local shoemaker to doublecheck that the insole and lining are all leather which they appear to be.The stamping looks good and IMO they’re too clean to be counterfeit but photos on sneakers are not the same as having them in hand.


Thanks again for taking the time to look even though y’all really don’t look at sneakers. They feel slightly heavier and feel to be much better quality than my Jordan’s. Also, when I initially opened the box (they came with everything basically as if they are new) and the leather smell was strong as they had only been worn a few times.


----------



## MM19

Hello-I was wondering if anyone could authenticate these black and gold Chanel ballet flats?  They seem great-just a hair shorter at the back than my beige and black and the leather seems a bit stiffer and the style font is slightly different (but matches a pair that was authenticated last week). Maybe calfskin vs. lamb skin? I have side by sides for comparison.  Thanks so much!  Just want to make sure!


----------



## MM19

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


Thanks so much!  The font is ok?  The 9 is different than the pair I bought at Saks.


----------



## shuze

MM19 said:


> Thanks so much!  The font is ok?  The 9 is different than the pair I bought at Saks.



Wait for audreylita. i see the differences too but think it’s a question of multiple factories and different materials. They look well made to me but as always, my opinions are by construction only.


----------



## MM19

shuze said:


> Wait for audreylita. i see the differences too but think it’s a question of multiple factories and different materials. They look well made to me but as always, my opinions are by construction only.


Thank you!


----------



## audreylita

MM19 said:


> Thank you!


Based on the pictures provided they look OK.


----------



## byzina

Hello! Can someone ID the red velvet shoes on the third shelf? This is Emma Watson's closet for Coveteur. I love all of them!


----------



## shuze

byzina said:


> Hello! Can someone ID the red velvet shoes on the third shelf? This is Emma Watson's closet for Coveteur. I love all of them!


This is an authentication thread. You need to post on identification:




__





						ID these SHOES, please
					

Can anyone ID these combat boots that Kylie Jenner is wearing? I know its hard to see the full shoe sorry




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Bianca90

there is no style number in the shoes, could it be that it rubbed off?


----------



## shuze

Bianca90 said:


> there is no style number in the shoes, could it be that it rubbed off?


We have no idea what you’re talking about so please read the first page of this thread and post focused detailed pictures.


----------



## Bianca90

shuze said:


> We have no idea what you’re talking about so please read the first page of this thread and post focused detailed pictures.


Sorry, thought I replied to your post!


----------



## Bianca90

shuze said:


> Check the other side too but IMO they are too well made to be fake.


There is no style number in the shoes, could it be that it rubbed off?


----------



## shuze

Bianca90 said:


> There is no style number in the shoes, could it be that it rubbed off?


I don’t know which shoes they are. Please give me the post number or repost a pic here. Stamping can wear off but there’s usually a vestige.


----------



## kema042290

- *Item name: *Chanel Leather ballet flats
- *Serial number:* n/a
- *Listing number*: 10390513
- *Seller:* Maria
- *Link:* Already purchased
- *Comments:*
I bought them from a seller on Vestiaire Collective ... (I rather not list the item because VC makes every question public which is super annoying and my name is in the comments along with the seller). I attached the authentication tag on the shoe to prove I'm not the seller. These would be my first Chanel, but I just put my foot in one of the shoes. It feels so dang hard sole wise. I was shocked. I though it would be soft. Hopefully I can get a reply and some good news since this is my graduation gift to myself. Thanks and have a nice day!

I posted in the Chanel forum too, but this is specific for shoes. I looked at the first post and took new pics.


----------



## Suntaurus

Hi I was wondering if someone could help me authenticate these chanel two toned nude black flats? I found these at a reseller store. Thank you so much! 
Item name: Chanel Leather ballet flats
- Serial number: D A02819


----------



## shuze

kema042290 said:


> - *Item name: *Chanel Leather ballet flats
> - *Serial number:* n/a
> - *Listing number*: 10390513
> - *Seller:* Maria
> - *Link:* Already purchased
> - *Comments:*
> I bought them from a seller on Vestiaire Collective ... (I rather not list the item because VC makes every question public which is super annoying and my name is in the comments along with the seller). I attached the authentication tag on the shoe to prove I'm not the seller. These would be my first Chanel, but I just put my foot in one of the shoes. It feels so dang hard sole wise. I was shocked. I though it would be soft. Hopefully I can get a reply and some good news since this is my graduation gift to myself. Thanks and have a nice day!
> 
> I posted in the Chanel forum too, but this is specific for shoes. I looked at the first post and took new pics.



Please spread the back so we can see how the heel lining seams to the side lining.


----------



## shuze

Suntaurus said:


> Hi I was wondering if someone could help me authenticate these chanel two toned nude black flats? I found these at a reseller store. Thank you so much!
> Item name: Chanel Leather ballet flats
> - Serial number: D A02819
> View attachment 4761959
> View attachment 4761960
> View attachment 4761961
> View attachment 4761962
> View attachment 4761963
> View attachment 4761964


Authentic IMO


----------



## Suntaurus

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO



Thank you so much!!


----------



## BeenBurned

Bianca90 said:


> there is no style number in the shoes, could it be that it rubbed off?





shuze said:


> We have no idea what you’re talking about so please read the first page of this thread and post focused detailed pictures.





Bianca90 said:


> Sorry, thought I replied to your post!





Bianca90 said:


> There is no style number in the shoes, could it be that it rubbed off?





shuze said:


> I don’t know which shoes they are. Please give me the post number or repost a pic here. Stamping can wear off but there’s usually a vestige.


@shuze

I think she's referring to the Chanel ballet flats she asked about (from Vestiaire) here:




__





						Authenticate Those SHOES
					

Authentic IMO  Authentic IMO Thank you!




					forum.purseblog.com
				




And you responded in the next post: 




__





						Authenticate Those SHOES
					

Authentic IMO  Authentic IMO Thank you!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Kbonita619

Hello Friends!


I bought these Prada Wedges a few weeks ago, they look nice but have no numbers on them and no branding onbuckles


Thank You again Friends!


Item name: Prada Ladies
Black Wedged
Slingback Sandals Size
EUR 37.5

Seller: sofierunway









						Prada Ladies Black Wedged Slingback Sandals Size EUR 37.5  | eBay
					

Belt closure.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## audreylita

Kbonita619 said:


> Hello Friends!
> 
> 
> I bought these Prada Wedges a few weeks ago, they look nice but have no numbers on them and no branding onbuckles
> 
> 
> Thank You again Friends!
> 
> 
> Item name: Prada Ladies
> Black Wedged
> Slingback Sandals Size
> EUR 37.5
> 
> Seller: sofierunway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada Ladies Black Wedged Slingback Sandals Size EUR 37.5  | eBay
> 
> 
> Belt closure.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


I am unable to see the inside strap for markings for size or sku.  Your photos are miniscule and I can't see anything.  I own three pair of Prada patent leather sandals and based on the photos provided see significant differences.  I do need to see markings for size.  The buckles do not have to have Prada branding.


----------



## kema042290

shuze said:


> Please spread the back so we can see how the heel lining seams to the side lining.



Hopefully these are good. It was shockingly hard to get a good pic of this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## shuze

Kbonita619 said:


> Hello Friends!
> 
> 
> I bought these Prada Wedges a few weeks ago, they look nice but have no numbers on them and no branding onbuckles
> 
> 
> Thank You again Friends!
> 
> 
> Item name: Prada Ladies
> Black Wedged
> Slingback Sandals Size
> EUR 37.5
> 
> Seller: sofierunway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada Ladies Black Wedged Slingback Sandals Size EUR 37.5  | eBay
> 
> 
> Belt closure.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Sorry but these pictures are not useful for authentication. Please refer to the first page for all needed pictures. They must be full sized and in focus. Make sure you show the entire shoe in profile. Thanks.


----------



## shuze

kema042290 said:


> Hopefully these are good. It was shockingly hard to get a good pic of this. Thanks in advance.


They’re fine IMO


----------



## shuze

BeenBurned said:


> @shuze
> 
> I think she's referring to the Chanel ballet flats she asked about (from Vestiaire) here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authenticate Those SHOES
> 
> 
> Authentic IMO  Authentic IMO Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you responded in the next post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authenticate Those SHOES
> 
> 
> Authentic IMO  Authentic IMO Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


I think best to repost and have audreylita look.


----------



## throwingawayyouth

Hello! I've been looking to buy these classic Chanel shoes at a bargain and am hoping I came across an authentic one!  The seller is quite responsive, so let me know if you need more photos.

Item: CLASSIC CHANEL Two-Tone Beige Black Leather Slingback Pumps 34.5
Listing number: 254628902193
Seller: bag275_88
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/254628902193?ul_noapp=true


----------



## shuze

throwingawayyouth said:


> Hello! I've been looking to buy these classic Chanel shoes at a bargain and am hoping I came across an authentic one!  The seller is quite responsive, so let me know if you need more photos.
> 
> Item: CLASSIC CHANEL Two-Tone Beige Black Leather Slingback Pumps 34.5
> Listing number: 254628902193
> Seller: bag275_88
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/254628902193?ul_noapp=true
> 
> View attachment 4766267
> View attachment 4766268
> View attachment 4766269
> View attachment 4766270
> View attachment 4766271
> View attachment 4766272
> View attachment 4766273


----------



## shuze

Authentic IMO


----------



## MRPCE

Item Name: Manolo Blahnik Hangisi Flats
Comments: I think these are fake. I unfortunately already purchased them, but can return them with the claim they are not authentic.

1. The dust bag is not the nice cloth that I have gotten with designer shoes, it seems to be cheap material. I also only got one.
2. The bottoms look correct for a Hangisi heel, but not a flat. Every flat I am seeing online, the Manolo Blahnik stamp is horizontal and the font is different. Is this just an older show possibly?
3. The box has Asian characters on it and most importantly I noticed that the website www.kurtgeige.com should really be www.kurtgeiger.com. I also can't find the SKU anywhere when I search.

Overall, the show smells and feels like leather and the buckle really sparkles. What's convincing me it's a fake is the stamping, the box and bag. Thanks for any input or help you have!





*























*


----------



## MRPCE

Item Name: Christian Louboutin black satin dress sandals
Comments: The box is very sturdy. What I am questioning is you will notice one shoe is heavily embossed on the sole and the other is not. The markings are identical, but one is just not have embossed.


----------



## MRPCE

Item: Christian Louboutin Rolando Burgundy Pumps
Comments: I thought the shoes were real, but they came in an obviously fake box so I'm not sure what to think now. I didn't post the box as it was obvious.


----------



## MRPCE

Item Name: Christian Louboutin Black Leather Pointed Toe Ankle Booties Heels Shoes
Comments: I am questioning these shoes because of the embossing on the sole. It seems very faint. The shoes do feel like good quality leather.


----------



## MRPCE

Item Name: Christian Louboutin Bianca 140 Black Satin Gold Heel Pumps Very Prive
Comments: I am questioning the authenticity of these.


----------



## shuze

MRPCE said:


> Item Name: Manolo Blahnik Hangisi Flats
> Comments: I think these are fake. I unfortunately already purchased them, but can return them with the claim they are not authentic.
> 
> 1. The dust bag is not the nice cloth that I have gotten with designer shoes, it seems to be cheap material. I also only got one.
> 2. The bottoms look correct for a Hangisi heel, but not a flat. Every flat I am seeing online, the Manolo Blahnik stamp is horizontal and the font is different. Is this just an older show possibly?
> 3. The box has Asian characters on it and most importantly I noticed that the website www.kurtgeige.com should really be www.kurtgeiger.com. I also can't find the SKU anywhere when I search.
> 
> Overall, the show smells and feels like leather and the buckle really sparkles. What's convincing me it's a fake is the stamping, the box and bag. Thanks for any input or help you have!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Audreylita is the MB expert but these are such awful fakes that I dont want you to wait for her to claim and return them. They couldn’t even spell Hangisi correctly! Definitely counterfeit.


----------



## shuze

MRPCE said:


> Item Name: Christian Louboutin Black Leather Pointed Toe Ankle Booties Heels Shoes
> Comments: I am questioning these shoes because of the embossing on the sole. It seems very faint. The shoes do feel like good quality leather.
> 
> 
> 
> Louboutin has their own thread. Please post everything there. Know that footwear is not made in pairs so stamping can vary from R to L...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authenticate These Christian Louboutins! Must Read Sticky Post Before Posting
> 
> 
> Another pair that I would like to authenticate please !  Item Name : Orange Fifi 80 Patent Pumps   Link (if available): https://www.c21stores.com/products/christian-louboutin/orange-fifi-80-patent-pumps/100179445.html Seller: Century 21 good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-authenticate-these-christi





MRPCE said:


> Item Name: Christian Louboutin black satin dress sandals
> Comments: The box is very sturdy. What I am questioning is you will notice one shoe is heavily embossed on the sole and the other is not. The markings are identical, but one is just not have embossed.


Louboutin has their own thread so please post everything there but know that footwear is not made in pairs (with very rare exception of speciality shoes) so R and L can vary in stamping and detail.





						Authenticate These Christian Louboutins! Must Read Sticky Post Before Posting
					

Another pair that I would like to authenticate please !  Item Name : Orange Fifi 80 Patent Pumps   Link (if available): https://www.c21stores.com/products/christian-louboutin/orange-fifi-80-patent-pumps/100179445.html Seller: Century 21 good




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## shuze

Sorry that sure glitched LOL...


----------



## audreylita

MRPCE said:


> Item Name: Manolo Blahnik Hangisi Flats
> Comments: I think these are fake. I unfortunately already purchased them, but can return them with the claim they are not authentic.
> 
> 1. The dust bag is not the nice cloth that I have gotten with designer shoes, it seems to be cheap material. I also only got one.
> 2. The bottoms look correct for a Hangisi heel, but not a flat. Every flat I am seeing online, the Manolo Blahnik stamp is horizontal and the font is different. Is this just an older show possibly?
> 3. The box has Asian characters on it and most importantly I noticed that the website www.kurtgeige.com should really be www.kurtgeiger.com. I also can't find the SKU anywhere when I search.
> 
> Overall, the show smells and feels like leather and the buckle really sparkles. What's convincing me it's a fake is the stamping, the box and bag. Thanks for any input or help you have!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Shoes are not authentic IMO.  The box says Gold Fabric and the shoes are clearly blue silk.  Prices on items on this website seem to be bargain basement which immediately should have been a red flag.


----------



## MRPCE

audreylita said:


> Shoes are not authentic IMO.  The box says Gold Fabric and the shoes are clearly blue silk.  Prices on items on this website seem to be bargain basement which immediately should have been a red flag.


Thank you! I will keep looking for a real set of flats!


----------



## MRPCE

shuze said:


> Sorry that sure glitched LOL...


Thank you! I reposted them in the correct thread. Sorry for the error!


----------



## MRPCE

Item: Manolo Blahnik Hangisi Black Velvet Boots Size 39
Listing number: eBay item number:264217235680
Seller: landia_baobao
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Auth-M...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649
 Comments: I was thinking about making an offer on these. Obviously it would be a very expensive mistake if these turned out to be fake. I did see this style on Neiman Marcus Last Call.


----------



## shuze

MRPCE said:


> Item: Manolo Blahnik Hangisi Black Velvet Boots Size 39
> Listing number: eBay item number:264217235680
> Seller: landia_baobao
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Auth-Manolo-Blahnik-Hangisi-Black-Velvet-Boots-Size-39-Sold-Out-Everywhere/264217235680?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649
> Comments: I was thinking about making an offer on these. Obviously it would be a very expensive mistake if these turned out to be fake. I did see this style on Neiman Marcus Last Call.


Wait to see if Audreylita will authenticate off those pictures. I cannot as I go by construction only  and Audreylita knows Blahnik‘s fonts and embellishments but I don’t see any red flags. I cant authenticate without detailed interior photos but can‘t speak for her.


----------



## audreylita

MRPCE said:


> Item: Manolo Blahnik Hangisi Black Velvet Boots Size 39
> Listing number: eBay item number:264217235680
> Seller: landia_baobao
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Auth-Manolo-Blahnik-Hangisi-Black-Velvet-Boots-Size-39-Sold-Out-Everywhere/264217235680?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649
> Comments: I was thinking about making an offer on these. Obviously it would be a very expensive mistake if these turned out to be fake. I did see this style on Neiman Marcus Last Call.


Boots appear to be authentic IMO.


----------



## mellecyn

Hello all, I’m looking for a pair of semi comfy classic pumps and I don’t know anything about Gianvito Rossi. I saw these Gianvito pumps 85 and I’m questioning why the interior is black. Comes with dust bag extra set of heels tips.
It’s a recommended seller.  Thank you!!


----------



## audreylita

mellecyn said:


> Hello all, I’m looking for a pair of semi comfy classic pumps and I don’t know anything about Gianvito Rossi. I saw these Gianvito pumps 85 and I’m questioning why the interior is black. Comes with dust bag extra set of heels tips.
> It’s a recommended seller.  Thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 4769151
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769152
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769153
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769154


Could you please provide a link to the listing.


----------



## shuze

mellecyn said:


> Hello all, I’m looking for a pair of semi comfy classic pumps and I don’t know anything about Gianvito Rossi. I saw these Gianvito pumps 85 and I’m questioning why the interior is black. Comes with dust bag extra set of heels tips.
> It’s a recommended seller.  Thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 4769151
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769152
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769153
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769154


Authentic IMO


----------



## shuze

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


Sorry-Didn’t see that Audreylita requested the link so do provide it!


----------



## mellecyn

audreylita said:


> Could you please provide a link to the listing.





shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


I´m not sure the link works since it´s on Vestiaire Collective.


			https://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-shoes/heels/gianvito-rossi/black-leather-gianvito-gianvito-rossi-heels-10309750.shtml
		


Thank you!!
yeah they do seem legit, maybe an older version? I found that while they retail higher than CL they resell way cheaper...
Also, completely different question but size wise do you know if they are TTS? I´m confused with IT and EU sizing.


----------



## audreylita

mellecyn said:


> I´m not sure the link works since it´s on Vestiaire Collective.
> 
> 
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-shoes/heels/gianvito-rossi/black-leather-gianvito-gianvito-rossi-heels-10309750.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!
> yeah they do seem legit, maybe an older version? I found that while they retail higher than CL they resell way cheaper...
> Also, completely different question but size wise do you know if they are TTS? I´m confused with IT and EU sizing.


Thank you and yes they do appear authentic.  In the future please refer to the first post in this thread for the requested information for proper authentication.


----------



## audreylita

[FONT=&quot]FOR AUCTION SITES:
Item: xxxx
Listing number: xxxx
Seller: xxxx
Link: xxxx
Comments: xxxx

If the shoes in question are NOT ON AN AUCTION SITE, please use the following:
Item Name (if you know it): 
Link (if available):
Seller:
Comments:
Please give us as much information as you can and then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos).

This format to prevent duplication requests and to make it simpler for people to 'search' for items which may have been posted previously. If you feel that your post has been skipped, you may repost but please copy and paste the ORIGINAL LINK, do not just copy and paste the link from your post.

Please post ALL of the following photos to insure ACCURATE authentication:

ON A HARD SURFACE, NOT A BED OR CARPETING &#8211;*We need to see the ENTIRE shoe, not a cropped portion.
&#8226; PROFILE: this is a shot of the entire side of the shoe, and should be taken straight on, NOT from above or below
&#8226; BACK
&#8226; FRONT
&#8226; LABEL/LOGO inside the shoe
&#8226; SOLE 1: a clear close-up shot of the logo/size stamp, preferably no flash
(a macro lens is best for this shot &#8211; it's the flower icon on your camera)
&#8226; SOLE 2: a shot of the entire sole[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]BOOTS[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: Please do your best to get a clear shot of the label inside the boot. This can be tricky, but it can be done.


AUTHENTICATORS: Please utilize the "QUOTE" feature when responding directly to another post. Please do not publicly post details about why you think an item is or is not authentic, sellers of fakes have been known to lurk here and we would not want to help the[/FONT]



Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.


Disclaimer 

All Authenticate This threads on PurseForum are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by PurseForum members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
Authenticators only represent themselves individually, not necessarily other authenticators or the staff of PurseForum.

Last edited by a moderator: Jun 16, 2015


----------



## shuze

mellecyn said:


> I´m not sure the link works since it´s on Vestiaire Collective.
> 
> 
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-shoes/heels/gianvito-rossi/black-leather-gianvito-gianvito-rossi-heels-10309750.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!
> yeah they do seem legit, maybe an older version? I found that while they retail higher than CL they resell way cheaper...
> Also, completely different question but size wise do you know if they are TTS? I´m confused with IT and EU sizing.



I wear my true Italian size in GV.


----------



## mellecyn

audreylita said:


> Thank you and yes they do appear authentic.  In the future please refer to the first post in this thread for the requested information for proper authentication.


Thank you!! I thought I did but yes I didn´t follow the format.


----------



## MRPCE

Item: Manolo Blahnik Hangisi Floral Pumps
Listing number: eBay item number: 224046338783
Seller: stylish2ny
Link: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...gwAnoECAUQAQ&usg=AOvVaw2bZuSFryoYuW4BR311C6TS
Comments: Are these authentic?


----------



## audreylita

MRPCE said:


> Item: Manolo Blahnik Hangisi Floral Pumps
> Listing number: eBay item number: 224046338783
> Seller: stylish2ny
> Link: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...gwAnoECAUQAQ&usg=AOvVaw2bZuSFryoYuW4BR311C6TS
> Comments: Are these authentic?


Authentic IMO.


----------



## hafairy

Item: Manolo Blahnik Hangisi Flats
Listing number: Kijiji local
Seller: Kijiji
Link: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-shoes...p_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=ios_social
Comments: Are these authentic? Thank you!


----------



## hafairy

hafairy said:


> Item: Manolo Blahnik Hangisi Flats
> Listing number: Kijiji local
> Seller: Kijiji
> Link: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-shoes...p_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=ios_social
> Comments: Are these authentic? Thank you!






Just in case Kijiji link doesn’t work, here are the photos


----------



## audreylita

hafairy said:


> View attachment 4773849
> 
> 
> Just in case Kijiji link doesn’t work, here are the photos
> 
> View attachment 4773850
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773852
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773853
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773854


More detailed photos would have been great but they do appear to be authentic.


----------



## kema042290

shuze said:


> They’re fine IMO



I forgot to thank you. Thank you so much.


----------



## blahnikcoco

Hi,

Do you think there’s a version of these type of heel tips on 50mm Hangisi? or these are counterfeit?


----------



## JlovesLV

Dear authenticators, can you please help me to authenticate these Oran sandals? The sandals are mine, so I don’t have any link. Please let me know if you need other pictures. Thanks so much!  I really appreciate it.


----------



## audreylita

blahnikcoco said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you think there’s a version of these type of heel tips on 50mm Hangisi? or these are counterfeit?
> View attachment 4776293
> View attachment 4776295


That's Manolo's classic kitten heel.  Which isn't to say these shoes are authentic or not but it is one of his heel styles.


----------



## shuze

JlovesLV said:


> Dear authenticators, can you please help me to authenticate these Oran sandals? The sandals are mine, so I don’t have any link. Please let me know if you need other pictures. Thanks so much!  I really appreciate it.
> 
> View attachment 4776328
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776329
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776330
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776331
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776332





audreylita said:


> That's Manolo's classic kitten heel.  Which isn't to say these shoes are authentic or not but it is one of his heel styles.





JlovesLV said:


> Dear authenticators, can you please help me to authenticate these Oran sandals? The sandals are mine, so I don’t have any link. Please let me know if you need other pictures. Thanks so much!  I really appreciate it.
> 
> Did you add those half soles?
> View attachment 4776328
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776329
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776330
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776331
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776332


----------



## shuze

blahnikcoco said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you think there’s a version of these type of heel tips on 50mm Hangisi? or these are counterfeit?
> View attachment 4776293
> View attachment 4776295


The green are fine but you need to post interior pictures of the blue for either of us to take a look. Give us the same pictures as the green ones.


----------



## JlovesLV

Yes I put on the half sole. Thanks


----------



## JlovesLV

Yes I did. Thanks


----------



## JlovesLV

Yes I did. I’m sorry Shuze. I don’t know how to tag you


----------



## BeenBurned

JlovesLV said:


> Yes I did. I’m sorry Shuze. I don’t know how to tag you


If quoting just one post, click "reply" on that post and it'll quote the person.

If quoting multiple posts, click "quote" in each post you want to quote. When done, scroll down to bottom of page, to the reply box and click "insert quotes." Then you can type your response under the quotes.

Then hit "post reply."


----------



## shuze

JlovesLV said:


> Yes I put on the half sole. Thanks



Please post more pictures of the underside of the H soI can look at the lining. Where did you get them?


----------



## Brightcastle

Dear authenticators, your opinion on these shoes would be much appreciated.
Item name: Louis Vuitton monogram flats
Online link: None as purchased in store.

I purchased two pairs so hope you don’t mind if I post the other pair too. Thanks so much in advance


----------



## Brightcastle

Dear authenticators, the second pair! Keeping my fingers crossed and thank you!
Item name: Louis Vuitton cream flats (not sure of the official name)
Online link: None as purchased in store.


----------



## JlovesLV

BeenBurned said:


> If quoting just one post, click "reply" on that post and it'll quote the person.
> 
> If quoting multiple posts, click "quote" in each post you want to quote. When done, scroll down to bottom of page, to the reply box and click "insert quotes." Then you can type your response under the quotes.
> 
> Then hit "post reply."


Thank you!


----------



## JlovesLV

shuze said:


> Please post more pictures of the underside of the H soI can look at the lining. Where did you get them?


Hi, here they are. There are so stamp or serial numbers on the underside lining. I got them from a trusted seller from Hermes Reetzy Facebook group.  Thanks so much


----------



## MRPCE

Item Name (if you know it): Roger Vivier Crown Jewel Flats
Link (if available): N/A
Seller: N/A
Comments: Bought these and want to ensure they are authentic. They do have the buckle attached with bolts and the label is stitched in. I tried my best to get a photo of it. Thanks!


----------



## hafairy

Item: Manolo Blahnik Hangisi Flats
Listing number: Instagram reseller
Seller: Araluxury
Link: 
Comments: Are these authentic? I purchased these a year ago and now I’m wondering if they are fake. I’ve also posted photos I took myself. Thank you so much.


----------



## shuze

Brightcastle said:


> Dear authenticators, your opinion on these shoes would be much appreciated.
> Item name: Louis Vuitton monogram flats
> Online link: None as purchased in store.
> 
> I purchased two pairs so hope you don’t mind if I post the other pair too. Thanks so much in advance
> 
> View attachment 4776929
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776930
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776931
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776932
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776933
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776934
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776935
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776936
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776937
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776939
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776942
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776943


Authentic IMO


----------



## shuze

Brightcastle said:


> Dear authenticators, the second pair! Keeping my fingers crossed and thank you!
> Item name: Louis Vuitton cream flats (not sure of the official name)
> Online link: None as purchased in store.
> 
> View attachment 4776945
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776946
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776947
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776948
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776949
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776950
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776951
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776952
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776953
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776954


Authentic IMO and thanks for the great pictures. It makes all the difference!


----------



## shuze

JlovesLV said:


> Hi, here they are. There are so stamp or serial numbers on the underside lining. I got them from a trusted seller from Hermes Reetzy Facebook group.  Thanks so much
> 
> View attachment 4777156
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777157
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777158
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777159
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777160
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777161
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777162


They look fine to me.


----------



## shuze

MRPCE said:


> Item Name (if you know it): Roger Vivier Crown Jewel Flats
> Link (if available): N/A
> Seller: N/A
> Comments: Bought these and want to ensure they are authentic. They do have the buckle attached with bolts and the label is stitched in. I tried my best to get a photo of it. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4777318
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777319
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777320
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777321
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777323
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777324
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777325


Authentic IMO (and gorgeous-sorry couldn’t resist...)


----------



## Brightcastle

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


Thank you so much for your speedy reply and for putting my mind at rest, I really appreciate it! I’m delighted the pics were ok, the light can be hard to catch!


----------



## MRPCE

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO (and gorgeous-sorry couldn’t resist...)


Thank you so much for the help as always! ❤


----------



## JlovesLV

shuze said:


> They look fine to me.


Thank you so much!


----------



## audreylita

hafairy said:


> Item: Manolo Blahnik Hangisi Flats
> Listing number: Instagram reseller
> Seller: Araluxury
> Link:
> Comments: Are these authentic? I purchased these a year ago and now I’m wondering if they are fake. I’ve also posted photos I took myself. Thank you so much.
> 
> View attachment 4777625
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777626
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777627
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777628
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777629
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777630
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777631
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777632
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777633



Shoes appear to be authentic.


----------



## Jadex-37

Hi everyone, 

Please have a look at these Ferragamo. Thanks in advance. 

Item name: Womens Salvatore Ferragamo Black Loafers BNIB 
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Womens-S...193505?hash=item28976cfaa1:g:7HUAAOSwSWZenK1G
Pics


----------



## shuze

Jadex-37 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Please have a look at these Ferragamo. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item name: Womens Salvatore Ferragamo Black Loafers BNIB
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Womens-S...193505?hash=item28976cfaa1:g:7HUAAOSwSWZenK1G
> Pics
> 
> View attachment 4780996
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780997
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780998
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780999
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781000


----------



## shuze

I need to see closeup focused pictures of the interior including the area where the heel lining meets the side lining and all interior stamping.


----------



## SoVeryConfused

Can someone please help me identify if these Stuart Weitzman Nudist sandals are authentic?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## SoVeryConfused

Can someone please help me authenticate these Stuart Weitzman Nudist heels?  Purchased from a Poshmark seller.  Thanks!


----------



## shuze

SoVeryConfused said:


> Can someone please help me identify if these Stuart Weitzman Nudist sandals are authentic?  Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4782869
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782870
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782871
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782872
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782873
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782874
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782875
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782876


I need 2 more pics. The entire shoe in profile and one of the back interior spread so I can see the entire heel lining and finishing. Please make sure you don’t double post in the future as you don’t want comments happening in multiple places.


----------



## SoVeryConfused

shuze said:


> I need 2 more pics. The entire shoe in profile and one of the back interior spread so I can see the entire heel lining and finishing. Please make sure you don’t double post in the future as you don’t want comments happening in multiple places.


Thank you for viewing my post.  I am not sure how the second post happened, but I will be more diligent in future.  Thank you!


----------



## shuze

SoVeryConfused said:


> Thank you for viewing my post.  I am not sure how the second post happened, but I will be more diligent in future.  Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4783153
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783154
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783155
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783156
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783157


Authentic IMO


----------



## MonstersKitten

Dear Authenticator,
I need your expertise on a purchased pair of Stuart Weitzman lowland boots. I bought them on Farfetch.com (which is an authorized SW reseller) and they got shipped from Italy to Germany. The overall quality is very good, however the style code is reaaaallly weird and does not match the box at all! I would be so happy about your feedback and help.
Thank you so much!
Carolina


----------



## jaymoney

Hi everyone, I'm a longtime lurker but first time poster  I purchased these Manolo Blahniks Hangisis from my local Goodwill for an unbelievable price if these are authentic. At first glance in the store they seemed to at least be not obviously fake and I was willing to buy them since there's a 10 day return window. After closer inspection, I'm not sure but here are my thoughts:

These were well loved, authentic or not. The jeweled part of the toe piece is starting to fall off. The satin is slightly scruffed up and the sole is clearly used.
These are definitely lined with leather and have a leather sole.
The inner "Manolo Blahnik" label appears to be stitched on correctly.
The "Manolo Blahnik" stamping on the sole also appears to be correctly sideways.
The "hand made in Italy" stamp is on a different part of the sole than other Hangisis I've seen, but since this shoe has been around for a while, I'm not sure if maybe this is just something that has been changed in the last few years and these shoes are an older model? I found this listing which has the stamp in the same location as mine, but I've never heard of this site before so I'm not sure whether or not they reliably carry authentic items.
My main concern is the "hand made in Italy" stamp is further up than _most_ other Hangisis I've seen. What does everyone think?


----------



## audreylita

jaymoney said:


> Hi everyone, I'm a longtime lurker but first time poster  I purchased these Manolo Blahniks Hangisis from my local Goodwill for an unbelievable price if these are authentic. At first glance in the store they seemed to at least be not obviously fake and I was willing to buy them since there's a 10 day return window. After closer inspection, I'm not sure but here are my thoughts:
> 
> These were well loved, authentic or not. The jeweled part of the toe piece is starting to fall off. The satin is slightly scruffed up and the sole is clearly used.
> These are definitely lined with leather and have a leather sole.
> The inner "Manolo Blahnik" label appears to be stitched on correctly.
> The "Manolo Blahnik" stamping on the sole also appears to be correctly sideways.
> The "hand made in Italy" stamp is on a different part of the sole than other Hangisis I've seen, but since this shoe has been around for a while, I'm not sure if maybe this is just something that has been changed in the last few years and these shoes are an older model? I found this listing which has the stamp in the same location as mine, but I've never heard of this site before so I'm not sure whether or not they reliably carry authentic items.
> My main concern is the "hand made in Italy" stamp is further up than _most_ other Hangisis I've seen. What does everyone think?
> 
> View attachment 4789129
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789130
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789131
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789132
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789133
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789134
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789135
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789136


These shoes are not authentic IMO.


----------



## jaymoney

audreylita said:


> These shoes are not authentic IMO.


Thank you! Is there anything besides the wrong location for "hand made in Italy" that you noticed? I could tell they weren't obviously fake, but with superfakes these days it's hard to be sure.


----------



## audreylita

jaymoney said:


> Thank you! Is there anything besides the wrong location for "hand made in Italy" that you noticed? I could tell they weren't obviously fake, but with superfakes these days it's hard to be sure.


Several things.  We don't post this information because we don't want to help manufacturers of non authentic goods.


----------



## shuze

MonstersKitten said:


> Dear Authenticator,
> I need your expertise on a purchased pair of Stuart Weitzman lowland boots. I bought them on Farfetch.com (which is an authorized SW reseller) and they got shipped from Italy to Germany. The overall quality is very good, however the style code is reaaaallly weird and does not match the box at all! I would be so happy about your feedback and help.
> Thank you so much!
> Carolina
> 
> They look fine to me and they’re not a Lowland. They’re the new lucite heel-Charolet.
> 
> View attachment 4789105
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789106
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789107
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789108
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789109
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789110
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789111
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789112
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789113
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789114
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789115
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789117


----------



## MonstersKitten

My bad, of course you’re right that these are not the lowland boots. 
Thank you for your opinion, shuze. 

May I ask a last question? Is it common that the style code printed in the boots is so different than all other style codes used by SW and does not match with the label printed on the box?


----------



## shuze

MonstersKitten said:


> My bad, of course you’re right that these are not the lowland boots.
> Thank you for your opinion, shuze.
> 
> May I ask a last question? Is it common that the style code printed in the boots is so different than all other style codes used by SW and does not match with the label printed on the box?



Forgive the chatter all. Please understand that I will never consider packaging on anything. I will only give authentication opinions on the footwear item itself. I‘ve never looked at that particular boot but everything else looks fine to me and what I can tell you and have posted here before is that I was in a SW boutique last year trying on 50/50s and I asked the store manager what the heck the story was as I had on a pair (definitely authentic and new in the box with factory paper) that did not have a stamped insole. The manager was bluntly shocked. So, I know from first hand experience that there is not necessarily consistency in their stamping. I still can’t believe I had on a pair without a stamped insole.Look, this board is made up of volunteers and yes we can make mistakes but all I can tell you is that the boots look OK to me as far as construction goes and that is definitely a correct newer sole. Please go to a professional authenticator if you’re unsure. I don’t think anyone should every keep anything that they’re unsure of or questioning.


----------



## MonstersKitten

shuze said:


> Forgive the chatter all. Please understand that I will never consider packaging on anything. I will only give authentication opinions on the footwear item itself. I‘ve never looked at that particular boot but everything else looks fine to me and what I can tell you and have posted here before is that I was in a SW boutique last year trying on 50/50s and I asked the store manager what the heck the story was as I had on a pair (definitely authentic and new in the box with factory paper) that did not have a stamped insole. The manager was bluntly shocked. So, I know from first hand experience that there is not necessarily consistency in their stamping. I still can’t believe I had on a pair without a stamped insole.Look, this board is made up of volunteers and yes we can make mistakes but all I can tell you is that the boots look OK to me as far as construction goes and that is definitely a correct newer sole. Please go to a professional authenticator if you’re unsure. I don’t think anyone should every keep anything that they’re unsure of or questioning.



Makes sense, cause the packaging could be an original packaging I guess. This is really crazy what you have written, I would not have believed it myself. On the other hand, with that story in mind, I am less worried about the boots being a fake. I contacted the SW customer service last week, curious what their reply will be. Anyway, THANK YOU SO MUCH!! I really appreciate your opinion and I am happy that I have found this gorgeous forum.


----------



## ilovepuppers

Can anyone help authenticate these Manolo BBs? Seller says she purchased them from Nordstrom.


----------



## audreylita

ilovepuppers said:


> Can anyone help authenticate these Manolo BBs? Seller says she purchased them from Nordstrom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4793734
> View attachment 4793735
> View attachment 4793737


Please refer to the first post in this thread for information needed for authentication.  Inclusive of the link to the original auction listing.


----------



## ilovepuppers

audreylita said:


> Please refer to the first post in this thread for information needed for authentication.  Inclusive of the link to the original auction listing.



The shoes are not on an auction site, it’s a private sale so there’s no link available to post. These are all the pictures I have of them. I have asked her to take more pictures for me but she hasn’t yet.


----------



## hafairy

Item: Manolo Blahnik Hangisi Flats
Listing number: 143657081462
Seller: EBay beaca55
Link:https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/143657081462

Comment: please help me authenticate these. I’m concerned as price is low and it says non original box. Thank you so much


----------



## shuze

ilovepuppers said:


> The shoes are not on an auction site, it’s a private sale so there’s no link available to post. These are all the pictures I have of them. I have asked her to take more pictures for me but she hasn’t yet.


You definitely want to wait for Audreylita but I don‘t see anything obviously wrong and I have yet to see anyone spend around $50 to traction halfsole a pair of counterfeits.


----------



## audreylita

hafairy said:


> Item: Manolo Blahnik Hangisi Flats
> Listing number: 143657081462
> Seller: EBay beaca55
> Link:https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/143657081462
> 
> Comment: please help me authenticate these. I’m concerned as price is low and it says non original box. Thank you so much


Take a look at the fourth picture in this listing, I'd be hard pressed to think any shoe would leave a MB facility with a seam that is so crooked and off center.  Plus this is a current in demand style that is full price everywhere yet this person is selling this 'new' pair for a third of the current going retail.


----------



## sparksndheels

Copied from Hermes bag thread:

Hi Loves, I have been a bit absent from the site a while; parenting woes, but I hope someone might help me with these Oran Sandals.

Item:Hermes Oran Sandals Size 41
Listing number: 224088660889
Seller: rhea-j
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hermes-O...rentrq:7574826c1730a9bdd3c28060fff49b78|iid:1
Comments if any: Seller doesn’t have dust bag or box


----------



## audreylita

sparksndheels said:


> Copied from Hermes bag thread:
> 
> Hi Loves, I have been a bit absent from the site a while; parenting woes, but I hope someone might help me with these Oran Sandals.
> 
> Item:Hermes Oran Sandals Size 41
> Listing number: 224088660889
> Seller: rhea-j
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hermes-O...rentrq:7574826c1730a9bdd3c28060fff49b78|iid:1
> Comments if any: Seller doesn’t have dust bag or box


You have to ask yourself why anyone would sell what currently sells new for $630 USD for $38 USD or best offer.


----------



## sparksndheels

audreylita said:


> You have to ask yourself why anyone would sell what currently sells new for $630 USD for $38 USD or best offer.


That’s a starting bid not buy it now price


----------



## shuze

sparksndheels said:


> That’s a starting bid not buy it now price



Listen to Audreylita. The seller is a seller of baby stuff.  The sandal is highly faked and no one with an authentic pair would start the pricing that low as they could take a bath.Maybe a legit Hermes known reseller could get away with that and I doubt it. They cannot be genuine IMO and the pictures are probably purposely fuzzy and useless for true authentication.


----------



## audreylita

sparksndheels said:


> That’s a starting bid not buy it now price


This seller has not posted enough photos for authentication.  You need to ask yourself if you're comfortable bidding on a pair of new Hermes shoes at below bargain basement price of the current retail.  Additionally this seller has no history of selling high end goods.


----------



## sparksndheels

shuze said:


> Listen to Audreylita. The seller is a seller of baby stuff.  The sandal is highly faked and no one with an authentic pair would start the pricing that low as they could take a bath.Maybe a legit Hermes known reseller could get away with that and I doubt it. They cannot be genuine IMO and the pictures are probably purposely fuzzy and useless for true authentication.





audreylita said:


> This seller has not posted enough photos for authentication.  You need to ask yourself if you're comfortable bidding on a pair of new Hermes shoes at below bargain basement price of the current retail.  Additionally this seller has no history of selling high end goods.


Thank you


----------



## m123j

Hi all! I purchased these Chanel Slingbacks from poshmark and just received today. The seller claimed they were authentic and I do believe so too but I wanted to know what you all think? Do these seem authentic? Thanks!


----------



## shuze

m123j said:


> Hi all! I purchased these Chanel Slingbacks from poshmark and just received today. The seller claimed they were authentic and I do believe so too but I wanted to know what you all think? Do these seem authentic? Thanks!



Authentic IMO


----------



## Drarii

Hi,  thank you for your help.  I have 2 pairs of shoes that I was hoping you could help me with an authentication...

Both are supposed to be Stuart Weitzman Nudistsong:  1 black and 1 nude (adobe).   I don't have a lot of experience but they look different than what I was expecting.  Any help you can offer is greatly appreciated.


----------



## shuze

Greetings All. Apologies in advance but I will no longer respond or give authentication opinions without a link to an auction. If Audreylita does not respond to questions without a link then please use a professional service.


----------



## Drarii

shuze said:


> Greetings All. Apologies in advance but I will no longer respond or give authentication opinions without a link to an auction. If Audreylita does not respond to questions without a link then please use a professional service.



I understand...  these were actually not purchased from an auction but from a retail store yesterday (not a Stuart Weitzman).  They were discounted and which was fine but the outer sole and label looked different than what I have seen in other places.  I am contemplating a return but I was hoping for advice on authenticity.  I can provide receipts if needed.


----------



## beautycase

Hope someone can help me!

Item Name: Louis Vuitton Frontrow
Link: http://de.vestiairecollective.com/d...rontrow-louis-vuitton-sneakers-11208284.shtml
Seller: private from Vestaire
Comments: Full DATAcode is GO


----------



## audreylita

beautycase said:


> Hope someone can help me!
> 
> Item Name: Louis Vuitton Frontrow
> Link: http://de.vestiairecollective.com/d...rontrow-louis-vuitton-sneakers-11208284.shtml
> Seller: private from Vestaire
> Comments: Full DATAcode is GO
> View attachment 4801650
> 
> View attachment 4801639
> 
> View attachment 4801640


Sorry, neither of us authenticate sneakers.


----------



## starvault

Item: Roger Vivier Buckle Pumps (looks like the belle vivier style, but site did not specify)
Seller:lovethatbag.ca
Link: https://lovethatbagetc.com/collecti...tent-leather-buckle-pumps-size-us-7-5-eu-37-5

Hi, I found this pair on the lovethatbag site, and was wondering if you can help authenticate this?
Asking because I’ve only seen silver buckles on the roger vivier pumps, and this pair has a gold buckle.
Also, the condition says it’s new without tags, but the RV logo on the bottom looks like the old logo, which would make this pair 10+ years old, and that seems strange to me. The RV logo on the buckle seems to be the old logo, but I can’t tell for sure.

Thanks!


----------



## audreylita

starvault said:


> Item: Roger Vivier Buckle Pumps (looks like the belle vivier style, but site did not specify)
> Seller:lovethatbag.ca
> Link: https://lovethatbagetc.com/collecti...tent-leather-buckle-pumps-size-us-7-5-eu-37-5
> 
> Hi, I found this pair on the lovethatbag site, and was wondering if you can help authenticate this?
> Asking because I’ve only seen silver buckles on the roger vivier pumps, and this pair has a gold buckle.
> Also, the condition says it’s new without tags, but the RV logo on the bottom looks like the old logo, which would make this pair 10+ years old, and that seems strange to me. The RV logo on the buckle seems to be the old logo, but I can’t tell for sure.
> 
> Thanks!


I personally own many RV shoes and several of mine have a gold buckle.  The photos provided are insufficient for proper authentication but Love That Bag Etc. is a reputable reseller.


----------



## starvault

audreylita said:


> I personally own many RV shoes and several of mine have a gold buckle.  The photos provided are insufficient for proper authentication but Love That Bag Etc. is a reputable reseller.



Thank you!


----------



## ilovepuppers

Item Name: Manolo Blahnik BB 
Link (if available): n/a
Seller: n/a
Comments: I purchased these shoes already. I can still return them in case they are not authentic! Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## audreylita

ilovepuppers said:


> Item Name: Manolo Blahnik BB
> Link (if available): n/a
> Seller: n/a
> Comments: I purchased these shoes already. I can still return them in case they are not authentic! Thanks in advance for the help.
> 
> View attachment 4809781
> View attachment 4809782
> View attachment 4809783
> View attachment 4809784
> View attachment 4809785
> View attachment 4809786
> View attachment 4809787
> View attachment 4809788
> View attachment 4809789
> View attachment 4809792
> View attachment 4809793
> View attachment 4809794


Given the photos shown they appear to be authentic.  I hope you got a good price on them, the heels are in terrible shape and the attached rubber sole is way too thick to have been put on such a delicate shoe.


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> Given the photos shown they appear to be authentic.  I hope you got a good price on them, the heels are in terrible shape and the attached rubber sole is way too thick to have been put on such a delicate shoe.



Just want to add that I’m having trouble reading the heel condition but if it’s just dirt, a fine side of an emery board can make a big difference used with a light hand. If the skin is actually torn, take a tweezer and pull the skin out gently til it’s pretty much filled it. Take a dab of rubber cement under and smooth it down and the tear will pretty much disappear.

I agree that the half soles should have been thinner but they were expensive and will give you cushioning and traction. I would leave them.

Do not drive in these. That’s what damaged them and they can’t take more abuse. Just kick them off and keep a pair of rubber sole ballets or drivers in your car-that’s what I do and I don’t have a scrapped heel on any pair of over 350 shoes.


----------



## audreylita

shuze said:


> Just want to add that I’m having trouble reading the heel condition but if it’s just dirt, a fine side of an emery board can make a big difference used with a light hand. If the skin is actually torn, take a tweezer and pull the skin out gently til it’s pretty much filled it. Take a dab of rubber cement under and smooth it down and the tear will pretty much disappear.
> 
> I agree that the half soles should have been thinner but they were expensive and will give you cushioning and traction. I would leave them.
> 
> Do not drive in these. That’s what damaged them and they can’t take more abuse. Just kick them off and keep a pair of rubber sole ballets or drivers in your car-that’s what I do and I don’t have a scrapped heel on any pair of over 350 shoes.


.


----------



## tina15

Hi loves! I recently bought a pair of Hermes Oran on the preloved market and apparently they don’t come with the serial number underneath the H.
Seller claimed that old models before 2017 don’t really come with SNs.

How true is this? If anyone has the old pairs still, could you help me please?  And also I have an issue with the insole, does it really come out like this? I’m worried these might be knockoffs.


----------



## shuze

tina15 said:


> Hi loves! I recently bought a pair of Hermes Oran on the preloved market and apparently they don’t come with the serial number underneath the H.
> Seller claimed that old models before 2017 don’t really come with SNs.
> 
> How true is this? If anyone has the old pairs still, could you help me please?  And also I have an issue with the insole, does it really come out like this? I’m worried these might be knockoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811080
> View attachment 4811081
> View attachment 4811082
> View attachment 4811083
> View attachment 4811084
> View attachment 4811085
> 
> View attachment 4811071
> View attachment 4811072


I don’t own any but on a construction level they look fine to me and it is true that older ones are unstamped.


----------



## ilovepuppers

shuze said:


> Just want to add that I’m having trouble reading the heel condition but if it’s just dirt, a fine side of an emery board can make a big difference used with a light hand. If the skin is actually torn, take a tweezer and pull the skin out gently til it’s pretty much filled it. Take a dab of rubber cement under and smooth it down and the tear will pretty much disappear.
> 
> I agree that the half soles should have been thinner but they were expensive and will give you cushioning and traction. I would leave them.
> 
> Do not drive in these. That’s what damaged them and they can’t take more abuse. Just kick them off and keep a pair of rubber sole ballets or drivers in your car-that’s what I do and I don’t have a scrapped heel on any pair of over 350 shoes.



Thank you for the tips! It was actually just dirt on the back of the heel which I was able to clean lightly using a suede brush. There is still a faint mark on the top back of the right shoe which I’m thinking might be some kind of color transfer. Should I use the emery board for that? Or do you have another suggestion?
Thank you kindly for the help ☺️


----------



## ilovepuppers

audreylita said:


> Given the photos shown they appear to be authentic.  I hope you got a good price on them, the heels are in terrible shape and the attached rubber sole is way too thick to have been put on such a delicate shoe.



I’m not a fan of the rubber sole that was attached either, however the shoes were such a great price I couldn’t say no.
They look much better now that they’ve been properly cleaned! Thank you for the authentication. ☺️


----------



## shuze

ilovepuppers said:


> Thank you for the tips! It was actually just dirt on the back of the heel which I was able to clean lightly using a suede brush. There is still a faint mark on the top back of the right shoe which I’m thinking might be some kind of color transfer. Should I use the emery board for that? Or do you have another suggestion?
> Thank you kindly for the help ☺
> View attachment 4811627
> View attachment 4811628


They look great! So glad they weren’t cut. Definitely from driving so never drive in heels. An emery board will remove pretty much anything off suede but you have to use a very light hand as you don’t want to rub off the nap.


----------



## ilovepuppers

shuze said:


> They look great! So glad they weren’t cut. Definitely from driving so never drive in heels. An emery board will remove pretty much anything off suede but you have to use a very light hand as you don’t want to rub off the nap.



Good to know! I definitely won’t be driving in these.
I’ll give the emery board a try. Do you recommend anything for cleaning the leather sole?
Thank you again for the help!


----------



## shuze

ilovepuppers said:


> Good to know! I definitely won’t be driving in these.
> I’ll give the emery board a try. Do you recommend anything for cleaning the leather sole?
> Thank you again for the help!


I honestly don’t understand the concept of cleaning a sole unless you get something on it that needs to be removed. You could use a mild diluted soap like Woolite on a damp towel but you definitely don’t want to soak the sole as you could water stain the suede.


----------



## audreylita

ilovepuppers said:


> Thank you for the tips! It was actually just dirt on the back of the heel which I was able to clean lightly using a suede brush. There is still a faint mark on the top back of the right shoe which I’m thinking might be some kind of color transfer. Should I use the emery board for that? Or do you have another suggestion?
> Thank you kindly for the help ☺
> View attachment 4811627
> View attachment 4811628


Be very careful with an emery board, Manolo’s suede is very fragile and thin and you could damage it and leave it worse than the stain.  It’s really very subtle and you should see if you can even see that slight discoloration when it’s on your foot, sometimes you could see something like this when the shoe is in your hand but when it’s on your foot you may not see it at all.  I personally would only leave a cleaning like this to a professional who handles high end shoes.


----------



## ilovepuppers

shuze said:


> I honestly don’t understand the concept of cleaning a sole unless you get something on it that needs to be removed. You could use a mild diluted soap like Woolite on a damp towel but you definitely don’t want to soak the sole as you could water stain the suede.



Usually I wouldn’t bother with cleaning the soles, but right shoe has a pretty noticeable black mark so I wanted to try and remove that. I’ll give your suggestions a try. Thanks for the help, super appreciate it!


----------



## tina15

shuze said:


> I don’t own any but on a construction level they look fine to me and it is true that older ones are unstamped.



Thank you so much for the reply! I appreciate it. I do hope they are really authentic.


----------



## ilovepuppers

audreylita said:


> Be very careful with an emery board, Manolo’s suede is very fragile and thin and you could damage it and leave it worse than the stain.  It’s really very subtle and you should see if you can even see that slight discoloration when it’s on your foot, sometimes you could see something like this when the shoe is in your hand but when it’s on your foot you may not see it at all.  I personally would only leave a cleaning like this to a professional who handles high end shoes.



I tried on the shoes, and I think you’re right - it’s really not noticeable at all when I’m wearing them, so I think I’ll just leave it the way it is. The shoes are looking almost new after giving them a good brush so I wouldn’t want to damage them. Thank you for the advice!


----------



## LaidyM

Are these Miu Miu real?

Hello!

I could use all the help!
I am eyeing a pair of 2nd hand Miu Miu, I was wondering what I should look for to make sure they are authentic? the price is a bit low, but it is 2nd hand and Miu Miu is not that well known in my country.

I did a quick search and I did came across the same model on another website called “tueluxurycloset”?
The pics below are from my local 2nd hand store.




Any info and advice would be appreciated!


P.s. would also appreciate assistance with these Tahari shoes


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> Be very careful with an emery board, Manolo’s suede is very fragile and thin and you could damage it and leave it worse than the stain.  It’s really very subtle and you should see if you can even see that slight discoloration when it’s on your foot, sometimes you could see something like this when the shoe is in your hand but when it’s on your foot you may not see it at all.  I personally would only leave a cleaning like this to a professional who handles high end shoes.



I agree to use a very light hand but I wouldn’t put money into a pro on these. I think they look fine. To really tell how the shoe appears to others, agree that you should never judge appearance with the shoe in your hand as no one else sees it that way. Judge by appearance in a mirror assuming you have average vision. Again, I think they look fine now and would just wear and enjoy them.

BTW I’ve been using a fine emery board on lamb suede forever and have never ruined anything but again, you have to use the slightest hand. Light colored suedes are dirt magnets and it’s pretty much the nature of the beast. I do use stain
protectors on mine but that’s probably best left to a shoemaker as you can stain them that way too.


----------



## shuze

LaidyM said:


> Are these Miu Miu real?
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I could use all the help!
> I am eyeing a pair of 2nd hand Miu Miu, I was wondering what I should look for to make sure they are authentic? the price is a bit low, but it is 2nd hand and Miu Miu is not that well known in my country.
> 
> I did a quick search and I did came across the same model on another website called “tueluxurycloset”?
> The pics below are from my local 2nd hand store.
> View attachment 4812144
> View attachment 4812145
> 
> 
> Any info and advice would be appreciated!
> 
> 
> P.s. would also appreciate assistance with these Tahari shoes
> View attachment 4812151
> View attachment 4812152
> View attachment 4812153


Tahari is not faked.


----------



## chicagolady

Code: Chanel Boots G31959
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/boots/chanel-leather-mid-calf-boots-7v00r
Seller: The Real Real TRR
Hi! I received them today, and the code on the interior looks different than my other boots. I would definitely appreciate your help! Thanks in advance!!


----------



## shuze

chicagolady said:


> Code: Chanel Boots G31959
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/boots/chanel-leather-mid-calf-boots-7v00r
> Seller: The Real Real TRR
> Hi! I received them today, and the code on the interior looks different than my other boots. I would definitely appreciate your help! Thanks in advance!!
> 
> View attachment 4812936
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812937
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812938
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812939
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812940
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812941
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812942


Authentic IMO


----------



## hafairy

Item: Manolo Blahnik Hangisi Flats
Listing number: Kijiji
Seller: Kijiji
Link:https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-shoes...p_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=ios_social

Comment: I attached more photos in case link fails. please help me authenticate these.  Thank you so much


----------



## audreylita

hafairy said:


> Item: Manolo Blahnik Hangisi Flats
> Listing number: Kijiji
> Seller: Kijiji
> Link:https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-shoes...p_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=ios_social
> 
> Comment: I attached more photos in case link fails. please help me authenticate these.  Thank you so much
> 
> View attachment 4813767
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813768
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813769
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813770
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813771
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813773


Shoes are authentic IMO.  I'm surprised at the asking price given their less than pristine condition.


----------



## hafairy

audreylita said:


> Shoes are authentic IMO.  I'm surprised at the asking price given their less than pristine condition.


Thank you, she did agree to $450 cad. Is that more appropriate for the condition?


----------



## audreylita

hafairy said:


> Thank you, she did agree to $450 cad. Is that more appropriate for the condition?


That price is more fair, the silk is torn on the heel which would be a challenging repair even for the best of cobblers.


----------



## ilovepuppers

shuze said:


> I agree to use a very light hand but I wouldn’t put money into a pro on these. I think they look fine. To really tell how the shoe appears to others, agree that you should never judge appearance with the shoe in your hand as no one else sees it that way. Judge by appearance in a mirror assuming you have average vision. Again, I think they look fine now and would just wear and enjoy them.
> 
> BTW I’ve been using a fine emery board on lamb suede forever and have never ruined anything but again, you have to use the slightest hand. Light colored suedes are dirt magnets and it’s pretty much the nature of the beast. I do use stain
> protectors on mine but that’s probably best left to a shoemaker as you can stain them that way too.



I think if the mark was more noticeable I would use the emery board, but it’s so subtle when I’m wearing them that it will be fine to leave them the way they are for now. Good to know that I can lightly use an emery board in the future in case something more noticeable gets on the shoes. 
Thank you again for all the help and advice! I really appreciate you taking the time to do so. I’m looking forward to getting some good use out of these gorgeous Manolos! ☺️


----------



## greentealovin

Hello all,
Would you mind taking a look at this sw boots?


FOR AUCTION SITES:
Item:Brand new Stuart Weitzman alljack boots suede sz 5
Listing number: not sure
Seller: emilyhuuuu
Link: https://poshmark.ca/listing/Brand-n...ack-boots-suede-sz-5-5e44a69fabe1ceaf4991628b
Comments: The seller also listed this on IG at $380 and the IG id is Emily.science


Thank you in advance!


----------



## shuze

greentealovin said:


> Hello all,
> Would you mind taking a look at this sw boots?
> 
> 
> FOR AUCTION SITES:
> Item:Brand new Stuart Weitzman alljack boots suede sz 5
> Listing number: not sure
> Seller: emilyhuuuu
> Link: https://poshmark.ca/listing/Brand-n...ack-boots-suede-sz-5-5e44a69fabe1ceaf4991628b
> Comments: The seller also listed this on IG at $380 and the IG id is Emily.science
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Authentic imo


----------



## greentealovin

shuze said:


> Authentic imo



Thank you Shuze!


----------



## dorothygail101

It's been awhile since I have been on this site. I hop eI am following best pracices by this submission. I wanted to check about these chanel oxford heels. I cannot locate a style number on them and wondered about authetication. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## shuze

dorothygail101 said:


> It's been awhile since I have been on this site. I hop eI am following best pracices by this submission. I wanted to check about these chanel oxford heels. I cannot locate a style number on them and wondered about authetication. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.



Welcome back. Your shoes are fine but in the future I require an auction link for authentication.


----------



## Narnanz

Hoping the photos are clear enough 
Item Chanel Beige Heeled Mules
Link https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/866088/chanel-beige-heeled-mules
Seller  Beth M  Designer Wardrobe


----------



## Fashionstar101

Stuart Weitzman Boots

they are in my possession now as I got them from a friend off Facebook! Hope all the pics are there.
I think they are authentic, but what is throwing me off is that “Stuart Weitzman” is not printed on the upper calves on inside of the boot! Is that a telling sign? Or does that happen sometimes? 
also when I typed the style name into google, I got no pictures of the boot! My friend said she bought them in 2017 from Neimans or Saks
Please let me know! Thank you

































**last 5 pics are the ones she send directly to me


----------



## NewYorkMiamGirl

Hello, I am grateful for any help. I desperately searched for these now vintage Chanel trainers and found/purchased these from a consignment store Selling them via eBay. I’m not sure if authentic as I do not want counterfeits. The insoles easily come out and the size of sneaker is 37.5 however bottom of insole reads 37. They looked barely worn to be a style from 2012 and Im questioning the authenticity. Thank you in advance.
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-wom...sid=p2332490.c100891.m5206#vi__app-cvip-panel


----------



## shuze

Narnanz said:


> Hoping the photos are clear enough
> Item Chanel Beige Heeled Mules
> Link https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/866088/chanel-beige-heeled-mules
> Seller  Beth M  Designer Wardrobe


Those are vintage but I think they’re fine.


----------



## shuze

Fashionstar101 said:


> Stuart Weitzman Boots
> 
> they are in my possession now as I got them from a friend off Facebook! Hope all the pics are there.
> I think they are authentic, but what is throwing me off is that “Stuart Weitzman” is not printed on the upper calves on inside of the boot! Is that a telling sign? Or does that happen sometimes?
> also when I typed the style name into google, I got no pictures of the boot! My friend said she bought them in 2017 from Neimans or Saks
> Please let me know! Thank you
> 
> Authentic IMO but in the future please provide a selling link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826647
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826648
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826649
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826650
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826651
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826652
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826654
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826655
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826656
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826657
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826658
> 
> **last 5 pics are the ones she send directly to me


----------



## shuze

NewYorkMiamGirl said:


> Hello, I am grateful for any help. I desperately searched for these now vintage Chanel trainers and found/purchased these from a consignment store Selling them via eBay. I’m not sure if authentic as I do not want counterfeits. The insoles easily come out and the size of sneaker is 37.5 however bottom of insole reads 37. They looked barely worn to be a style from 2012 and Im questioning the authenticity. Thank you in advance.
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-womens-low-top-Cc-logo-black-sneakers-Size-US-7-5-EUR-37-5/324249730833?_trkparms=aid=1110006&algo=HOMESPLICE.SIM&ao=1&asc=20191002094254&meid=aa8c311a3eef4a0593035fcd77cc9e8c&pid=100891&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=203054857422&itm=324249730833&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2332490&algv=DefaultOrganic&brand=CHANEL&_trksid=p2332490.c100891.m5206#vi__app-cvip-panel
> 
> View attachment 4826695
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826696
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826697
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826699
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826700
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826702
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826704
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826705
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826706


Sorry but neither of us do sneakers. Please looK online for a sneaker authenticator or forum.


----------



## Fashionstar101

thank you so much! Does SW sometimes not stamp their name inside the boots? My friend said she only wore them once or twice, so I’m guessing they were never stamped inside. Also was the boot a special edition where there wouldn’t be many style pics available on the internet? Thank you for answering my questions!


----------



## Narnanz

shuze said:


> Those are vintage but I think they’re fine.


Thank you very much for that...much appreciated


----------



## shuze

Fashionstar101 said:


> thank you so much! Does SW sometimes not stamp their name inside the boots? My friend said she only wore them once or twice, so I’m guessing they were never stamped inside. Also was the boot a special edition where there wouldn’t be many style pics available on the internet? Thank you for answering my questions!


We are discouraged from chatting but from my own personal experience I can absolutely tell you that there are variances in their interior stamping. I had on a pair in a SW Boutique that had an unstamped insole which was a first for me. Those boots are authentic IMO.


----------



## lioreldan10

Hello @shuze,
I would appreciate your help with this Chanel espadrilles.


----------



## shuze

lioreldan10 said:


> Hello @shuze,
> I would appreciate your help with this Chanel espadrilles.
> 
> View attachment 4832156
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832157
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832158
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832159
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832160
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832161
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832162
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832163
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832164
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832165
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832166
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832167


Sorry but I don’t do espadrilles. I don’t know if Audreylita will comment or not.


----------



## lioreldan10

shuze said:


> Sorry but I don’t do espadrilles. I don’t know if Audreylita will comment or not.


Thank you. I hope she will


----------



## dpgyrl026

seller:  real real
Item # :MOO145145
link: Hangisi


----------



## audreylita

dpgyrl026 said:


> seller:  real real
> Item # :MOO145145
> link: Hangisi
> View attachment 4832455
> View attachment 4832456
> View attachment 4832458
> View attachment 4832459
> View attachment 4832457


Authentic.


----------



## audreylita

lioreldan10 said:


> Hello @shuze,
> I would appreciate your help with this Chanel espadrilles.
> 
> View attachment 4832156
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832157
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832158
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832159
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832160
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832161
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832162
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832163
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832164
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832165
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832166
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832167


Sorry I can't give a clean call on these shoes.  Is there a link to an auction?


----------



## lioreldan10

audreylita said:


> Sorry I can't give a clean call on these shoes.  Is there a link to an auction?


Hi, no, i have the shoes, i can make more pictures if needed. I am worry because of the side of the stitches. I am adding more pictures (and log in shot if needed).
Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Mario2400

Hi, I hope you can help me with these Chanel ballerinas, they are used and the sole was painted. The serial number is G26250. Thanks.


----------



## audreylita

lioreldan10 said:


> Hi, no, i have the shoes, i can make more pictures if needed. I am worry because of the side of the stitches. I am adding more pictures (and log in shot if needed).
> Thank you so much!!!
> 
> View attachment 4832518
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832519
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832520
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832521
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832522
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832523
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832524
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832525
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832526
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832527


Sorry I need to pass, espadrilles are challenging for both of us.


----------



## Mario2400

Here are more photos:


----------



## shuze

Mario2400 said:


> Hi, I hope you can help me with these Chanel ballerinas, they are used and the sole was painted. The serial number is G26250. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832699
> View attachment 4832700
> View attachment 4832701
> View attachment 4832703
> View attachment 4832709
> View attachment 4832710
> View attachment 4832706



Authentic IMO


----------



## Mario2400

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


Thanks!!


----------



## pattpatts

Hi!!! Could you kindly authenticate these shoes??
Many thanks!! 

Item: *Authentic Hermès Paris Irving Loafers Platform Heels Shoes Schuhe Black size 40*
Listing number: 274033106981
Seller: pri-pri-pri-pri
Link: https://www.ebay.at/itm/Authentic-H...1?pageci=7bb762d0-e122-4fe3-9bfc-4ad44098e6c3


----------



## audreylita

pattpatts said:


> Hi!!! Could you kindly authenticate these shoes??
> Many thanks!!
> 
> Item: *Authentic Hermès Paris Irving Loafers Platform Heels Shoes Schuhe Black size 40*
> Listing number: 274033106981
> Seller: pri-pri-pri-pri
> Link: https://www.ebay.at/itm/Authentic-H...1?pageci=7bb762d0-e122-4fe3-9bfc-4ad44098e6c3


Shoes are authentic IMO.


----------



## MM19

Hello! Could you please authenticate these Chanel ballet flats?  Thank you!
Item-navy Chanel ballet flats
Seller-kassis1262
Listing number-264858097545
Listing- https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-owned-Chanel-Navy-Ballet-Flats-Size-37-/264858097545


----------



## shuze

MM19 said:


> Hello! Could you please authenticate these Chanel ballet flats?  Thank you!
> Item-navy Chanel ballet flats
> Seller-kassis1262
> Listing number-264858097545
> Listing- https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-owned-Chanel-Navy-Ballet-Flats-Size-37-/264858097545


Authentic IMO


----------



## ChristinammD

I have e recently bought a p as It of SW lowland boots from pair m y sole in the U. S and am a little concerned with their authenticity. They did come in a SW box, but the details on the side of the box were for different boots. The tread on the bottom of the boots are a little suspicious. There are the words stuart and weitzman on the foot bed, but the heel part is completely smooth with no tread at all.
I hope you can help me

Best regards
	

		
			
		

		
	





Christina


----------



## shuze

ChristinammD said:


> I have e recently bought a p as It of SW lowland boots from pair m y sole in the U. S and am a little concerned with their authenticity. They did come in a SW box, but the details on the side of the box were for different boots. The tread on the bottom of the boots are a little suspicious. There are the words stuart and weitzman on the foot bed, but the heel part is completely smooth with no tread at all.
> I hope you can help me
> 
> Best regards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4847479
> 
> 
> 
> Christina
> View attachment 4847480
> 
> View attachment 4847481
> 
> View attachment 4847482
> 
> View attachment 4847483


Please post detailed pictures. No one could authenticate off those but I don’t see anything wrong. If you review the pictures of other shoes on this page you’ll see the detail that we need and you can also refer to the first page for specific pictures-again, what I can see looks OK.


----------



## ChristinammD

I hope these photos are better?


----------



## shuze

ChristinammD said:


> I hope these photos are better?
> 
> View attachment 4848347
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848348
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848349
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848350
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848351
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848354
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848357
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848360
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848364


Much better. TY. Authentic IMO


----------



## EALV13

Hello @shuze 

If possible could you help me with authenticating these Jimmy Choo Romy 85 in anthracite glitter, all photos are the sellers from original post but I have attached the link below also, thank you so much in advance.
Seller: vestiaire collective 
Ref: 11283761
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-glitter-romy-jimmy-choo-heels-11283761.shtml


----------



## shuze

EALV13 said:


> Hello @shuze
> 
> If possible could you help me with authenticating these Jimmy Choo Romy 85 in anthracite glitter, all photos are the sellers from original post but I have attached the link below also, thank you so much in advance.
> Seller: vestiaire collective
> Ref: 11283761
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-glitter-romy-jimmy-choo-heels-11283761.shtml
> 
> View attachment 4849094
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849095
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849096
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849098
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849099


Authentic IMO


----------



## Lover1234567

Dear authenticators, appreciate if I could get some opinions on the authenticity of this pair of: 
Manolo Blahnik Hangisi Satin Flats

thanks a lot in advance!!


----------



## audreylita

Lover1234567 said:


> Dear authenticators, appreciate if I could get some opinions on the authenticity of this pair of:
> Manolo Blahnik Hangisi Satin Flats
> 
> thanks a lot in advance!!
> 
> View attachment 4852253
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852254
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852255
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852256
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852257
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852258
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852259
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852260
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852261


Sorry but I’m unable to see the details clearly enough.


----------



## Lover1234567

audreylita said:


> Sorry but I’m unable to see the details clearly enough.


Thanks for getting back to me! Could you please let me know which parts could do better ?


----------



## audreylita

Lover1234567 said:


> Thanks for getting back to me! Could you please let me know which parts could do better ?


You can refer to the first posts of this thread for the photos needed.  They need to be close up and clear so we can see detail.  Thanks.


----------



## tanchan

Hello! Is these YSL tribute heels real? It’s preloved so that explains the scuffing in the heels.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## shuze

tanchan said:


> Hello! Is these YSL tribute heels real? It’s preloved so that explains the scuffing in the heels.
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857506
> View attachment 4857507
> View attachment 4857508
> View attachment 4857509
> View attachment 4857510
> View attachment 4857511
> View attachment 4857512
> View attachment 4857513
> View attachment 4857514
> View attachment 4857515


Fine IMO


----------



## tanchan

shuze said:


> Fine IMO


I really appreciate your help. Thank youuu


----------



## audreybow

Hello! I am an eBay seller and I am trying to authenticate these Manolos, I can't seem to find a similar style anywhere online but I know they only make a limited amount of a style. The insole is also slightly lifting which was a slight red flag. I appreciate the help!


----------



## shuze

audreybow said:


> Hello! I am an eBay seller and I am trying to authenticate these Manolos, I can't seem to find a similar style anywhere online but I know they only make a limited amount of a style. The insole is also slightly lifting which was a slight red flag. I appreciate the help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858804
> View attachment 4858805
> View attachment 4858812
> View attachment 4858813
> View attachment 4858807
> View attachment 4858808
> View attachment 4858809
> View attachment 4858810
> View attachment 4858811


Audreylita is the MB specialist but if she doesn’t respond by Monday, I will!


----------



## audreylita

audreybow said:


> Hello! I am an eBay seller and I am trying to authenticate these Manolos, I can't seem to find a similar style anywhere online but I know they only make a limited amount of a style. The insole is also slightly lifting which was a slight red flag. I appreciate the help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858804
> View attachment 4858805
> View attachment 4858812
> View attachment 4858813
> View attachment 4858807
> View attachment 4858808
> View attachment 4858809
> View attachment 4858810
> View attachment 4858811


.  That is a classic Manolo buckle, looks to be more on the vintage side of styling.


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> .  That is a classic Manolo buckle, looks to be more on the vintage side of styling.


Agree it’s vintage and IMO a true testament to MB’s brilliance as I think that shoe is still a timeless gorgeous beauty. Only the heel gives it away as vintage and it’s still a pretty heel.


----------



## Tessah28

Hi I was wondering if you could help me authenticate these Stuart Weitzman over the knee boots I found at a local thrift store. Please see attached photos. These are made very well and see to be the real deal but im not for sure. Thanks in advance






















View attachment 4859897


View attachment 4859902


View attachment 4859906





View attachment 4859908


----------



## shuze

Tessah28 said:


> Hi I was wondering if you could help me authenticate these Stuart Weitzman over the knee boots I found at a local thrift store. Please see attached photos. These are made very well and see to be the real deal but im not for sure. Thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 4859712
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859867
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859878
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859882
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859883
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859893
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859896
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859897
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859902
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859906
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859907
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859908
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859940
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859942
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859946


They’re fine IMO


----------



## audreybow

shuze said:


> Agree it’s vintage and IMO a true testament to MB’s brilliance as I think that shoe is still a timeless gorgeous beauty. Only the heel gives it away as vintage and it’s still a pretty heel.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Tessah28

shuze said:


> They’re fine IMO


Thank you so much! I was thrown off by the stacked heel it had instead of covered. But read that sometimes they make limited runs of certain styles. Thanks again!


----------



## ShmooinMB

Hoping to get authentication on these Sergio Rossi boots.


----------



## shuze

ShmooinMB said:


> Hoping to get authentication on these Sergio Rossi boots.


Authentic IMO


----------



## chocodonut

Hi all!

I was wondering if you can help me authenticate these Chanel espadrilles?

Item: Chanel canvas espadrilles
Listing number: 5f72dc1643895ff739543471
Seller: momokoko
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Chanel-White-Classic-Linen-CC-logo-Espadrilles-5f72dc1643895ff739543471
Comments: I feel like most people sell them for higher than the $500 limit so that they can get authenticated via Poshmark. Since this one is below $500, it's not going to get authenticated which makes me a little skeptical


----------



## shuze

chocodonut said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I was wondering if you can help me authenticate these Chanel espadrilles?
> 
> Item: Chanel canvas espadrilles
> Listing number: 5f72dc1643895ff739543471
> Seller: momokoko
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Chanel-White-Classic-Linen-CC-logo-Espadrilles-5f72dc1643895ff739543471
> Comments: I feel like most people sell them for higher than the $500 limit so that they can get authenticated via Poshmark. Since this one is below $500, it's not going to get authenticated which makes me a little skeptical


Sorry but I don’t do espadrilles and I believe that’s true of Audreylita as well. You can wait to see if she posts.


----------



## Gabs007

I have seen those Valentino Garavani sliders, quite like them but I haven't seen this particular style, would anybody know if they are authentic before I make the seller an offer?









						Valentino Garavani Women's Outdoor Sandals at reasonable prices | Secondhand | Prelved
					

Buy Valentino Garavani secondhand Women's Outdoor Sandals in the Online Shop. ✓ SALE: Valentino Garavani Women's Outdoor Sandals ✓ Shop ‘as new’ secondhand items at reasonable prices at the outlet now!




					www.prlved.co.uk


----------



## shuze

Gabs007 said:


> I have seen those Valentino Garavani sliders, quite like them but I haven't seen this particular style, would anybody know if they are authentic before I make the seller an offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino Garavani Women's Outdoor Sandals at reasonable prices | Secondhand | Prelved
> 
> 
> Buy Valentino Garavani secondhand Women's Outdoor Sandals in the Online Shop. ✓ SALE: Valentino Garavani Women's Outdoor Sandals ✓ Shop ‘as new’ secondhand items at reasonable prices at the outlet now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.prlved.co.uk


Molded footwear is questionable to authenticate and those are missing both key pictures-closeup of the sole and under the vamp strap. I’m not sure if I can do them if you can get those pictures but definitely can’t without. Sorry!


----------



## Gabs007

shuze said:


> Molded footwear is questionable to authenticate and those are missing both key pictures-closeup of the sole and under the vamp strap. I’m not sure if I can do them if you can get those pictures but definitely can’t without. Sorry!



I could ask, the problem is that I really never saw the model anywhere, they do look comfy and I like the less in your face thing than the rockstuds, but I would think if I would be selling them, I would definitely try to picture the relevant details. The site offers authentication, but I am a bit leery to trust them


----------



## Gabs007

shuze said:


> Molded footwear is questionable to authenticate and those are missing both key pictures-closeup of the sole and under the vamp strap. I’m not sure if I can do them if you can get those pictures but definitely can’t without. Sorry!



The seller responded really quickly, apparently bought at an outlet, I am not convinced, but I think if it is a fake, she doesn't know, but then I rather pass than have all the hassle. I could be wrong, but the newer ones all seem to have a number, while the older ones not always do


----------



## shuze

Gabs007 said:


> The seller responded really quickly, apparently bought at an outlet, I am not convinced, but I think if it is a fake, she doesn't know, but then I rather pass than have all the hassle. I could be wrong, but the newer ones all seem to have a number, while the older ones not always do
> 
> View attachment 4867685
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867686


Sorry but In have to pass


----------



## Gabs007

shuze said:


> Sorry but In have to pass



Thanks for looking, I did too, I think for her asking price and what I want them for, I can get something where I have no doubt about the item being genuine


----------



## sammie_sue

Hi everyone! Could someone authenticate these GG Superstars? Thanks so much!


----------



## shuze

Please refer to the first page for needed photos. Also include under the tongue and the area where the interior lining at the heel meets the interior side lining. Both Audreylita and myself usually pass on molded footwear/jellies, espadrilles and sneakers but I do wear Gucci sneakers so if you can post all pictures, I’ll take a look but still may pass.


----------



## audreylita

chocodonut said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I was wondering if you can help me authenticate these Chanel espadrilles?
> 
> Item: Chanel canvas espadrilles
> Listing number: 5f72dc1643895ff739543471
> Seller: momokoko
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Chanel-White-Classic-Linen-CC-logo-Espadrilles-5f72dc1643895ff739543471
> Comments: I feel like most people sell them for higher than the $500 limit so that they can get authenticated via Poshmark. Since this one is below $500, it's not going to get authenticated which makes me a little skeptical


So sorry for the delay, I'm unable to be of assistance on these shoes, either.


----------



## sarah1980

Hi! Can anyone authenticate these Golden Goose Superstars? Edit** NeverMind!


----------



## Kdtrinh

Hi there, would love some help authenticating this listing please. Thanks so much!
Sorry I posted the link elsewhere as I'm not sure if I'm supposed to be posting here. Apologies.


----------



## Ems0702

Hi there!

Hoping someone might be able to help tell me if these Chanel slingback are authentic? I have been told they are from FW18 but not sure if that's right. Have been struggling to find more info online. If anyone knows if they're authentic and also what the approximate retail price would be, I'd be so grateful. I don't think Chanel currently has any of the pointed toe styles so I can only compare with the more rounded toe style.

Thank you so much!


----------



## sammie_sue

Hi everyone! Would someone be able to authenticate these Golden Goose Superstars? Thank you!


----------



## shuze

sammie_sue said:


> Hi everyone! Would someone be able to authenticate these Golden Goose Superstars? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872147
> View attachment 4872148
> View attachment 4872149
> View attachment 4872150
> View attachment 4872151
> View attachment 4872152


Sorry but we don’t do sneakers.


----------



## shuze

Ems0702 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Hoping someone might be able to help tell me if these Chanel slingback are authentic? I have been told they are from FW18 but not sure if that's right. Have been struggling to find more info online. If anyone knows if they're authentic and also what the approximate retail price would be, I'd be so grateful. I don't think Chanel currently has any of the pointed toe styles so I can only compare with the more rounded toe style.
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 4872115
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872116
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872117
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872118


Black on black is very difficult to photograph but we need much clearer pics of the interior, interior seaming, etc.


----------



## sammie_sue

shuze said:


> Sorry but we don’t do sneakers.


Thank you for the reply. Is there a forum on TPF that does sneakers?


----------



## shuze

sammie_sue said:


> Thank you for the reply. Is there a forum on TPF that does sneakers?


No and I wish that we had one but I believe that there is a GG thread so you can try there. Otherwise just check that the entire lining and insole are leather in which case they’re probably fine.


----------



## sammie_sue

shuze said:


> No and I wish that we had one but I believe that there is a GG thread so you can try there. Otherwise just check that the entire lining and insole are leather in which case they’re probably fine.


Interesting. The girls in the GG thread told me to come here.


----------



## Ems0702

shuze said:


> Black on black is very difficult to photograph but we need much clearer pics of the interior, interior seaming, etc.



Thanks for your reply. They aren't my photographs but I'll try to get some more pictures of the interior and interior seaming from the seller.


----------



## Olivesandmartinis

Hi everyone

new to this and hope I’m doing it right. Just a pair of basic UGG Amie boots. Can someone please authenticate it for me? I was a bit concerned because there is no QR code inside (just the sun logo above the hologram strip) and I find the UGG brand tag at the back to look somewhat suspect because it’s not perfectly cut. Can someone offer any advice? Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## BeenBurned

Olivesandmartinis said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> new to this and hope I’m doing it right. Just a pair of basic UGG Amie boots. Can someone please authenticate it for me? I was a bit concerned because there is no QR code inside (just the sun logo above the hologram strip) and I find the UGG brand tag at the back to look somewhat suspect because it’s not perfectly cut. Can someone offer any advice? Thanks in advance everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4872331
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872332
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872333
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872334
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872335
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872336
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872339


I'd like to see one more picture of the other side of the inner label showing the size/style info. But so far, they look good. The parts of the boots that the fakers have problems with are perfect on your boots. 

It's not unusual for the label on the back of the heel to have some irregular stitching. I've attached a side-by-side comp with yours on left and mine on right. The font, label, texture are all correct. 

You'll notice a difference between your heel label and mine. It appears to be a change Deckers made and "Australia" isn't on the heel label. But none of the other Amie boots have it either.


----------



## Olivesandmartinis

BeenBurned said:


> I'd like to see one more picture of the other side of the inner label showing the size/style info. But so far, they look good. The parts of the boots that the fakers have problems with are perfect on your boots.
> 
> It's not unusual for the label on the back of the heel to have some irregular stitching. I've attached a side-by-side comp with yours on left and mine on right. The font, label, texture are all correct.
> 
> You'll notice a difference between your heel label and mine. It appears to be a change Deckers made and "Australia" isn't on the heel label. But none of the other Amie boots have it either.
> View attachment 4872406



thanks for the quick and informative response. I feel much better after your message. Here are the pics of the other labels on the shoe.

P.S. cool colour on your boots!


----------



## BeenBurned

Olivesandmartinis said:


> thanks for the quick and informative response. I feel much better after your message. Here are the pics of the other labels on the shoe.
> 
> P.S. cool colour on your boots!
> 
> View attachment 4872413
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872414


Perfect! 

They're fine.


----------



## Belle315

Hello everyone this is my first time posting or asking a question but I bought these off Poshmark and wanted to know if they are authentic Chanel ballet flats. Please let me know as soon as you can I have limited time to return if they are not authentic. They did not come with diet bags or box. Also do not have serial number inside but may be rubbed off since they’re not new flats. Thank you


----------



## shuze

Belle315 said:


> Hello everyone this is my first time posting or asking a question but I bought these off Poshmark and wanted to know if they are authentic Chanel ballet flats. Please let me know as soon as you can I have limited time to return if they are not authentic. They did not come with diet bags or box. Also do not have serial number inside but may be rubbed off since they’re not new flats. Thank you
> 
> View attachment 4872550
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872551
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872552
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872553
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872554
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872555
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872556
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872557


Please show the area where the side lining seams to the interior heel lining. They look OK but I need to see that area.


----------



## Belle315

Is this what you meant? I think my biggest concern was that the size was below the Chanel logo and above the made in Italy not below it. But that was just me comparing to other pictures I’ve seen I know nothing about it.


----------



## shuze

Belle315 said:


> Is this what you meant? I think my biggest concern was that the size was below the Chanel logo and above the made in Italy not below it. But that was just me comparing to other pictures I’ve seen I know nothing about it.
> 
> View attachment 4872937
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872938


Authentic IMO


----------



## Nuka

I am thinking of getting this pair of Roger vivier flower strass pumps from Mercari, but I am not sure if it is authentic. Can someone help me with it? Thanks in advance!!

Item: Roger vivier flower strass pumps
Seller: Dreamyfindings
Link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m54808014687/?ref=search_results
Comments: The seller told me that her friend works for Roger Vivier and got these shoes at their showroom, so no box or card available.


----------



## shuze

Nuka said:


> I am thinking of getting this pair of Roger vivier flower strass pumps from Mercari, but I am not sure if it is authentic. Can someone help me with it? Thanks in advance!!
> 
> Item: Roger vivier flower strass pumps
> Seller: Dreamyfindings
> Link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m54808014687/?ref=search_results
> Comments: The seller told me that her friend works for Roger Vivier and got these shoes at their showroom, so no box or card available.



Those pictures are useless for authentication. Interior and sole stamping need focused clear pictures and the area where the interior heel lining seams to the interior side lining muct be shown. On the other hand, they appear very clean and beautifully made so I would expect them to be fine but that’s not the same as seeing all the components and making a call. If you buy them, please post the appropriate pictures here as soon as you receive them. I know nothing about Mercari but hope you have buyer protection at those prices.


----------



## vgaleana

Hello. 
i have been looking for these shoes forever but i can’t tell if they’re real can someone help?


----------



## audreylita

vgaleana said:


> Hello.
> i have been looking for these shoes forever but i can’t tell if they’re real can someone help?
> 
> View attachment 4878648
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878649


Please refer to the first posts of this thread for photos needed for proper authentication.


----------



## Sarah Mac

Hello authenticators, I hope you are well! I would like to get some help authenticating a pair of pre-owned Chanel slingback mules I have bought off eBay - they feel like excellent quality leather and are very comfortable to wear but I am not sure if they are real or not. I appreciate any feedback, thank you so much!


----------



## audreylita

Sarah Mac said:


> Hello authenticators, I hope you are well! I would like to get some help authenticating a pair of pre-owned Chanel slingback mules I have bought off eBay - they feel like excellent quality leather and are very comfortable to wear but I am not sure if they are real or not. I appreciate any feedback, thank you so much!
> View attachment 4880027
> View attachment 4880033
> View attachment 4880033
> View attachment 4880034
> View attachment 4880035
> View attachment 4880036
> View attachment 4880039
> View attachment 4880041
> View attachment 4880042
> View attachment 4880046
> View attachment 4880048
> View attachment 4880049


Authentic IMO.


----------



## Sarah Mac

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO.



Wow thank you so much for your quick response, I'm delighted to hear that. Appreciate you providing your opinion so much!


----------



## throwingawayyouth

Hello lovely people! Happy Friday! 

Would like to get these authenticated before I bid on them  
Item: Walk'n'Dior Sneaker Black Canvas
Seller: kiaraaccessories
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
Comments: Seller has been very responsive in getting me photos! Claims these were bought from Saks 5th


----------



## gquinn

Could an authenticator kindly provide an opinion on these Chanel two tone sling backs? I am including my own pictures as the sellers’ are not sufficient. Thank you in advance!

Seller: jessielee578
link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Second-hand-Chanel-sling-back-5f822df2e13164e6ec348d43
Comments: Details that concern me are: They do not have a serial number on the interior; the size stamp on the sole looks elongated and font is off; there is extra stitching on the interior of the sling that I have not seen on other pairs and the CC logo is not clean (it has extra metal near the top).


----------



## MEU_16

Hi everyone!  First time buying Manolos (well, any luxury brand shoes tbh, I think the most money I've ever spent on shoes before this was $150?) and nervous as all hell about making sure I spent the money wisely. I've read through this thread a bit and hopefully I'm following the rules correctly here (but please feel free to tell me if not!!)  Deeply appreciate any and all guidance as to the authenticity of these beauties (for whatever it's worth, they fit SO well and are amazing to balance/walk around the house in).

*MANOLO BLAHNIK - BLACK CEFALU*
The original listing: https://www.tradesy.com/i/manolo-bl...p-mulesslides-size-us-7-regular-m-b/27900249/

The seller:https://www.tradesy.com/closet/851832/


----------



## audreylita

MEU_16 said:


> Hi everyone!  First time buying Manolos (well, any luxury brand shoes tbh, I think the most money I've ever spent on shoes before this was $150?) and nervous as all hell about making sure I spent the money wisely. I've read through this thread a bit and hopefully I'm following the rules correctly here (but please feel free to tell me if not!!)  Deeply appreciate any and all guidance as to the authenticity of these beauties (for whatever it's worth, they fit SO well and are amazing to balance/walk around the house in).
> 
> *MANOLO BLAHNIK - BLACK CEFALU*
> The original listing: https://www.tradesy.com/i/manolo-bl...p-mulesslides-size-us-7-regular-m-b/27900249/
> 
> The seller:https://www.tradesy.com/closet/851832/
> 
> View attachment 4883201
> 
> View attachment 4883202
> 
> View attachment 4883204
> 
> View attachment 4883206
> 
> View attachment 4883210
> 
> View attachment 4883212


Given the limited number of photos, they appear to be authentic.


----------



## MEU_16

audreylita said:


> Given the limited number of photos, they appear to be authentic.



Thank you so much for the fast response!!


----------



## Jadex-37

Can someone authenticate these Tods please? 

Item seller : radory_22
Item name : Tods mens shoes, size 8 UK
Item ID: 402502054066
Item link : https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tod-s-me...e&pageci=f55c98ce-3765-47a4-b40b-3b23bfc840d4
Pics


----------



## shuze

Jadex-37 said:


> Can someone authenticate these Tods please?
> 
> Item seller : radory_22
> Item name : Tods mens shoes, size 8 UK
> Item ID: 402502054066
> Item link : https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tod-s-mens-shoes-size-8-UK/402502054066?_mwBanner=1&ul_ref=https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e11051.m43.l1123/7?euid=a2bdbf2b651b4740830399a1053b4a6f&bu=44754656608&segname=11051&crd=20201023034339&osub=-1~1&ch=osgood&loc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F402502054066&sojTags=bu=bu,ch=ch,segname=segname,crd=crd,url=loc,osub=osub&srcrot=e11051.m43.l1123&rvr_id=0&rvr_ts=551f86d81750aa663360efa3fff34440&ul_noapp=true&pageci=f55c98ce-3765-47a4-b40b-3b23bfc840d4
> Pics


The pictures are not sufficient for a true authentication but having owned so many pair of Tods I believe they’re OK.


----------



## Jadex-37

shuze said:


> The pictures are not sufficient for a true authentication but having owned so many pair of Tods I believe they’re OK.


Thanks, I didn't know they uploaded so small.

Do you want me to post the pics in larger size?


----------



## shuze

No need I used the listing. You can post better pictures when you receive them.


----------



## roxies_mom

Good afternoon!   I was directed here by the Authenticate this Louis Vuitton authenticator, hoping you can help me authenticate these shoes found on Poshmark.  I hope these pictures are enough....please let me know if you need more.  Thanks so much for your help!

Item Name: Louis Vuitton Shoes
Item Number: n/a
Seller Name: nakeli2 








						LOUIS VUITTON (shoes)
					

Shop nakeli2's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Gently used, slight crease in the shoe. Otherwise like new condition. Box and dust bag, extra laces included. Priced to sell. No low ball offers! Ø Trades.




					poshmark.com


----------



## shuze

roxies_mom said:


> Good afternoon!   I was directed here by the Authenticate this Louis Vuitton authenticator, hoping you can help me authenticate these shoes found on Poshmark.  I hope these pictures are enough....please let me know if you need more.  Thanks so much for your help!
> 
> Item Name: Louis Vuitton Shoes
> Item Number: n/a
> Seller Name: nakeli2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOUIS VUITTON (shoes)
> 
> 
> Shop nakeli2's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Gently used, slight crease in the shoe. Otherwise like new condition. Box and dust bag, extra laces included. Priced to sell. No low ball offers! Ø Trades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com


Sorry but the pictures definitely are insufficient and both of us avoid doing sneakers. Black shoes are difficult even with great pictures. I’d rather pass than be wrong. If you buy them the first thing to do is to double check that the entire lining and insole are leather. If you’re not sure then take them to a shoemaker. If they are fully leather lined they’re most likely authentic. What I can see looks OK.


----------



## roxies_mom

shuze said:


> Sorry but the pictures definitely are insufficient and both of us avoid doing sneakers. Black shoes are difficult even with great pictures. I’d rather pass than be wrong. If you buy them the first thing to do is to double check that the entire lining and insole are leather. If you’re not sure then take them to a shoemaker. If they are fully leather lined they’re most likely authentic. What I can see looks OK.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Jadex-37

shuze said:


> No need I used the listing. You can post better pictures when you receive them.


Here are the pictures, thank you.


----------



## shuze

Jadex-37 said:


> Here are the pictures, thank you.


Authentic IMO


----------



## gquinn

I think I may have been skipped... Thank you!


gquinn said:


> Could an authenticator kindly provide an opinion on these Chanel two tone sling backs? I am including my own pictures as the sellers’ are not sufficient. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Seller: jessielee578
> link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Second-hand-Chanel-sling-back-5f822df2e13164e6ec348d43
> Comments: Details that concern me are: They do not have a serial number on the interior; the size stamp on the sole looks elongated and font is off; there is extra stitching on the interior of the sling that I have not seen on other pairs and the CC logo is not clean (it has extra metal near the top).
> View attachment 4880481
> View attachment 4880482
> View attachment 4880483
> View attachment 4880484
> View attachment 4880485
> View attachment 4880486
> View attachment 4880487
> View attachment 4880488
> View attachment 4880489
> View attachment 4880490
> View attachment 4880491
> View attachment 4880492


----------



## shuze

gquinn said:


> I think I may have been skipped... Thank you!


I passed because I wanted @audreylita to take a look as I don’t wear Chanel. I agree that it’s surprising that the metal CC isn’t clean and the soling is lifting but overall construction looks OK to me.


----------



## IntheOcean

I'm not usually into designer shoes, but I'm interested in these Balenciaga booties. Do they seem authentic? 
Link: here
Hopefully, the pictures are good enough. Thank you!


----------



## shuze

IntheOcean said:


> I'm not usually into designer shoes, but I'm interested in these Balenciaga booties. Do they seem authentic?
> Link: here
> Hopefully, the pictures are good enough. Thank you!


Authentic IMO


----------



## IntheOcean

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


Thank you!


----------



## vgaleana

Hello, 
I hope I’m following the rules 
/protocol for authentication of these Manolos. I love the color but i can’t tell if they’re worth it if they’re not real


----------



## shuze

vgaleana said:


> Hello,
> I hope I’m following the rules
> /protocol for authentication of these Manolos. I love the color but i can’t tell if they’re worth it if they’re not real


They are fake IMO and have no value.


----------



## audreylita

vgaleana said:


> Hello,
> I hope I’m following the rules
> /protocol for authentication of these Manolos. I love the color but i can’t tell if they’re worth it if they’re not real


Yes the pictures are poor quality and don't show detail, and even with that they are clearly not authentic.


----------



## danalyssaaa

Hello everyone! Please please help me authenticate these Chanel Slingbacks! It would really mean a lot as these are my first Chanel shoes. Thank you and stay safe


----------



## shuze

danalyssaaa said:


> Hello everyone! Please please help me authenticate these Chanel Slingbacks! It would really mean a lot as these are my first Chanel shoes. Thank you and stay safe


Look OK to me but wait for Audreylita to doublecheck.


----------



## danalyssaaa

shuze said:


> Look OK to me but wait for Audreylita to doublecheck.



Thank you very much! Stay safe!


----------



## audreylita

danalyssaaa said:


> Hello everyone! Please please help me authenticate these Chanel Slingbacks! It would really mean a lot as these are my first Chanel shoes. Thank you and stay safe


Given the photos shown, they appear to be authentic.


----------



## danalyssaaa

audreylita said:


> Given the photos shown, they appear to be authentic.



Awwwee! Thank you very much for your help. Stay safe!


----------



## Mayann

Can i have an opinion on this hermes mona slides. Is there made in spain?


----------



## shuze

Mayann said:


> Can i have an opinion on this hermes mona slides. Is there made in spain?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897129


IMO counterfeit. Is there a listing?


----------



## Mayann

shuze said:


> IMO counterfeit. Is there a listing?


Hi, 

Yeah, i grabbed this from carousel page. Is the spain the red flag?


----------



## shuze

Mayann said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yeah, i grabbed this from carousel page. Is the spain the red flag?


That and the construction. We normally do not discuss what we base our opinions on but for future reference know that without exception that I can bring to mind true luxury footwear is only made in France or Italy (and very little production remains in France along with a bit in the UK) with the exception that luxury espadrilles are outsourced to Spain since espadrilles are Spanish. Before someone brings up a company like Prada, IMO only their Italian footwear is true luxury footwear.


----------



## Mayann

shuze said:


> That and the construction. We normally do not discuss what we base our opinions on but for future reference know that without exception that I can bring to mind true luxury footwear is only made in France or Italy (and very little production remains in France along with a bit in the UK) with the exception that luxury espadrilles are outsourced to Spain since espadrilles are Spanish. Before someone brings up a company like Prada, IMO only their Italian footwear is true luxury footwear.



Let me try asking more photos and close ups then ill reply back to the thread.


----------



## Mayann

What about this loewe espads?


----------



## jiggle.jiggle

Item: Jimmy Choo Lyon pump
Listing number: 264921500096
Seller: annetteinspirations4you
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/264921500096?ul_noapp=true

Hi. These heels look really pretty, and I just wanted to make sure they are real Jimmy Choos. Thank you!


----------



## Shayelove

Hello Authenticators, 

I purchased these  Gucci zumi sandals from poshmark, please let me know if you can authenticate them.


----------



## shuze

Mayann said:


> Let me try asking more photos and close ups then ill reply back to the thread.


I won’t have anything more to say but Audreylita may post.


----------



## shuze

Mayann said:


> What about this loewe espads?
> 
> View attachment 4897289
> View attachment 4897290
> View attachment 4897291
> View attachment 4897292
> View attachment 4897293



Sorry but neither of us do espadrilles although I’ve never seen a Loewe fake espadrille.


----------



## shuze

Shayelove said:


> Hello Authenticators,
> 
> I purchased these  Gucci zumi sandals from poshmark, please let me know if you can authenticate them.


Authentic IMO


----------



## shuze

jiggle.jiggle said:


> Item: Jimmy Choo Lyon pump
> Listing number: 264921500096
> Seller: annetteinspirations4you
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/264921500096?ul_noapp=true
> 
> Hi. These heels look really pretty, and I just wanted to make sure they are real Jimmy Choos. Thank you!


Authentic IMO


----------



## Shayelove

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


Thank you! I wanted to be sure since the heel height is bigger than the current season style.


----------



## audreylita

Mayann said:


> Let me try asking more photos and close ups then ill reply back to the thread.


Sorry I won't be able to give an opinion on these shoes, either.


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> Sorry I won't be able to give an opinion on these shoes, either.


I said they were counterfeit IMO!


----------



## Shayelove

Please help me with these Chanel flats, I’ve never owned Chanel shoes and found these for an amazing prices.


----------



## audreylita

Shayelove said:


> Please help me with these Chanel flats, I’ve never owned Chanel shoes and found these for an amazing prices.
> 
> View attachment 4898526
> 
> 
> View attachment 4898527
> 
> 
> View attachment 4898528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4898530
> 
> 
> View attachment 4898531
> 
> 
> View attachment 4898532
> 
> 
> View attachment 4898533
> 
> 
> View attachment 4898534



Authentic IMO.


----------



## pumakel

Hello I just purchased these from eBay for a fraction of the price but not sure about authenticity. Would appreciate your input


----------



## audreylita

pumakel said:


> Hello I just purchased these from eBay for a fraction of the price but not sure about authenticity. Would appreciate your input
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899280
> View attachment 4899281
> View attachment 4899280
> View attachment 4899282


Can you please provide the e-bay listing link?  The first post of this thread gives you details of what's needed for proper authentication.  Thanks.


----------



## pumakel

audreylita said:


> Can you please provide the e-bay listing link?  The first post of this thread gives you details of what's needed for proper authentication.  Thanks.


Apologies.
Item: Chanel classic black caviar leather ballet flats 40 EU/ 7 UK
Listing number: 353255598999
Seller: Shuluvconcept
Link: see below










						Chanel classic black caviar leather ballet flats 40 EU/ 7 UK  | eBay
					

AUTHENTIC BLACK CAVIAR CHANEL BALLET FLATS SIZE 40 EU.



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## audreylita

pumakel said:


> Apologies.
> Item: Chanel classic black caviar leather ballet flats 40 EU/ 7 UK
> Listing number: 353255598999
> Seller: Shuluvconcept
> Link: see below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel classic black caviar leather ballet flats 40 EU/ 7 UK  | eBay
> 
> 
> AUTHENTIC BLACK CAVIAR CHANEL BALLET FLATS SIZE 40 EU.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk


Let’s wait for Shuze to weigh in on these Chanel’s, there aren’t enough photos for me to make a clean call.


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> Let’s wait for Shuze to weigh in on these Chanel’s, there aren’t enough photos for me to make a clean call.



Because they’re black on black I really can’t see enough detail but I don’t see anything obviously wrong. I think they’re OK. I wish I could pull the Vuitton listing but I can’t. The other sold Chanel sandals in the same size are fine.


----------



## noelled12345

Hi - I was wondering if you could authentic these shoes? Are they real manolos?









						Manolo Blahnik heels
					

Shop kmariewell's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. In great used conditon, red suede strappy heels. Size 38.5 run small and will fit a size 7-7.5 Comes with box only.




					poshmark.com


----------



## noelled12345

Are these shoes real manolos? 









						Manolo Blahnik heels
					

Shop kmariewell's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. In great used conditon, red suede strappy heels. Size 38.5 run small and will fit a size 7-7.5 Comes with box only.




					poshmark.com


----------



## audreylita

noelled12345 said:


> Hi - I was wondering if you could authentic these shoes? Are they real manolos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manolo Blahnik heels
> 
> 
> Shop kmariewell's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. In great used conditon, red suede strappy heels. Size 38.5 run small and will fit a size 7-7.5 Comes with box only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com


Given the photos provided, they appear to be authentic.


----------



## jimbochoo

Hi! Can someone please authenticate these shoes for me?

Balenciaga knife cloth mules

https://www.vestiairecollective.com...k-cloth-balenciaga-mules-clogs-11418295.shtml


----------



## shuze

jimbochoo said:


> Hi! Can someone please authenticate these shoes for me?
> 
> Balenciaga knife cloth mules
> 
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com...k-cloth-balenciaga-mules-clogs-11418295.shtml


Pics are not good enough but see nothing wrong. If you buy them please post after receiving them. I need to see lining infer the front.


----------



## scarlette1969

Hi lovely authenticators!

I am looking at these LV boots. I have seen them before but without the furry lining. Just wondering if there is a different version of them in France (seller from France) or they are fake. Many thanks in advance!

Name: Louis Vuitton Overdrive Boots
Seller: gachettetri
Item:  124418180668
Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-ov...-/124418180668?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292


----------



## shuze

scarlette1969 said:


> Hi lovely authenticators!
> 
> I am looking at these LV boots. I have seen them before but without the furry lining. Just wondering if there is a different version of them in France (seller from France) or they are fake. Many thanks in advance!
> 
> Name: Louis Vuitton Overdrive Boots
> Seller: gachettetri
> Item:  124418180668
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-ov...-/124418180668?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292


They cannot be authenticated off those pictures.


----------



## scarlette1969

Thank you, Shuze! I’ll ask seller for better pics.


----------



## shuze

scarlette1969 said:


> Thank you, Shuze! I’ll ask seller for better pics.


Please refer to the first page for needed pictures and review the last couple of pages here to see the quality and focus needed.


----------



## Fashionista888

Hello! Can someone please authenticate these Hermes  blue oran sandals for me? Thanks in advance


----------



## Fashionista888

Hello! Can someone please authenticate these Hermes pink  oran sandals for me? Thanks in advance


----------



## M0123

I would appreciate authentication of these Chanel booties please. Seller says there’s no serial number stamp - red flag?
Listing link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...954742?hash=item1a8e7187f6:g:1FYAAOSw54NeF3c0
Seller: herrera32
Listing title: Authentic CHANEL classic black Canvas CC Logo/gold  zipper booties sz 39. 5
Thank you!


----------



## audreylita

M0123 said:


> I would appreciate authentication of these Chanel booties please. Seller says there’s no serial number stamp - red flag?
> Listing link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...954742?hash=item1a8e7187f6:g:1FYAAOSw54NeF3c0
> Seller: herrera32
> Listing title: Authentic CHANEL classic black Canvas CC Logo/gold  zipper booties sz 39. 5
> Thank you!


If a company is going to the expense of manufacturing a shoe, a heat stamp would be easy so is not something you should look to as making a shoe authentic.  I have several pair of shoes purchased from the Chanel boutique with no serial number.  These booties are well loved and authentic, IMO.


----------



## Fashionista888

Hi  lovely authenticators, please help me authenticate these Hermes oran sandals thanks much!


----------



## healy

Hi everyone! First time poster hoping to surprise a pair of Chanel slingback pumps for my fiance. Can I get some help authenticating these two listings?


https://www.ebay.com/itm/CLASSIC-CHANEL-39-8-5-Two-Tone-Beige-Black-Leather-Slingback-Pumps-SHOES-sa...
https://www.ebay.com/itm/CLASSIC-CHANEL-39-8-5-Two-Tone-Beige-Black-Sandals-slingbacks-Shoes-heels-n...


They are out of stock because I requested the sellers hold them.


By the way, my fiance wears size 8.5 usually and I was told that size 39 is ideal--any insight here?


----------



## 90K1

Hello,
Authentic this Jimmy Choo Biker bags pls


----------



## shuze

healy said:


> Hi everyone! First time poster hoping to surprise a pair of Chanel slingback pumps for my fiance. Can I get some help authenticating these two listings?
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/CLASSIC-CHANEL-39-8-5-Two-Tone-Beige-Black-Leather-Slingback-Pumps-SHOES-sa...
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/CLASSIC-CHANEL-39-8-5-Two-Tone-Beige-Black-Sandals-slingbacks-Shoes-heels-n...
> 
> 
> They are out of stock because I requested the sellers hold them.
> 
> 
> By the way, my fiance wears size 8.5 usually and I was told that size 39 is ideal--any insight here?


They may fit or she may need a half size larger so only buy from sellers who take returns.

There are not enough photos for either shoe but I strongly advise that you avoid a zero feedback seller, especially  on supposedly new Chanel shoes.


----------



## shuze

90K1 said:


> Hello,
> Authentic this Jimmy Choo Biker bags pls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4909009


This is a shoe authentication thread. Please post on the Choo handbag thread.


----------



## shuze

Fashionista888 said:


> Hello! Can someone please authenticate these Hermes  blue oran sandals for me? Thanks in advance


Can we see the listings?


----------



## Fashionista888

shuze said:


> Can we see the listings?


sure  thank you!


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/sandals/hermes-oran-leather-slides-7uzqh
		




			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/sandals/hermes-oran-slide-sandals-leather-slides-w-tags-8gff4


----------



## M0123

audreylita said:


> If a company is going to the expense of manufacturing a shoe, a heat stamp would be easy so is not something you should look to as making a shoe authentic.  I have several pair of shoes purchased from the Chanel boutique with no serial number.  These booties are well loved and authentic, IMO.


Thank you for your help and I appreciate your fast response.


----------



## audreylita

healy said:


> Hi everyone! First time poster hoping to surprise a pair of Chanel slingback pumps for my fiance. Can I get some help authenticating these two listings?
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/CLASSIC-CHANEL-39-8-5-Two-Tone-Beige-Black-Leather-Slingback-Pumps-SHOES-sa...
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/CLASSIC-CHANEL-39-8-5-Two-Tone-Beige-Black-Sandals-slingbacks-Shoes-heels-n...
> 
> 
> They are out of stock because I requested the sellers hold them.
> 
> 
> By the way, my fiance wears size 8.5 usually and I was told that size 39 is ideal--any insight here?


Let’s wait for Shuze, neither seller has enough photos for me to see detail clearly.  You will find across the board on all authentication threads on the purse forum that we advice against buying from a seller with no history of selling high end items or who has a zero feedback.


----------



## shuze

Fashionista888 said:


> sure  thank you!
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/sandals/hermes-oran-leather-slides-7uzqh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/sandals/hermes-oran-slide-sandals-leather-slides-w-tags-8gff4


That sandal is so well faked but I think both pair look fine.


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> Let’s wait for Shuze, neither seller has enough photos for me to see detail clearly.  You will find across the board on all authentication threads on the purse forum that we advice against buying from a seller with no history of selling high end items or who has a zero feedback.


 I personally would not buy either pair but I definitely would not buy the zero feedback one.


----------



## Jadex-37

Hi everyone, 

Could these Bally boots be authentic? They costed £750 but he is selling them for just £50. Thanks for any help. 

Item seller :sjsellin-0
Item ID: 254778902846
Item listing:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Bally-Black-Boots-Birori-Size-8-Unworn-box-condition/254778902846

Pics :


----------



## shuze

Jadex-37 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Could these Bally boots be authentic? They costed £750 but he is selling them for just £50. Thanks for any help.
> 
> Item seller :sjsellin-0
> Item ID: 254778902846
> Item listing:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Bally-Black-Boots-Birori-Size-8-Unworn-box-condition/254778902846
> 
> Pics :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4910297
> View attachment 4910298
> View attachment 4910299
> View attachment 4910300
> View attachment 4910301
> View attachment 4910302
> View attachment 4910303


I need to see the inside of the boot with insole and side lining showing stamping.What I can see looks OK


----------



## Jadex-37

shuze said:


> I need to see the inside of the boot with insole and side lining showing stamping.What I can see looks OK


Here are they


----------



## shuze

Jadex-37 said:


> Here are they
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4910380
> View attachment 4910381
> View attachment 4910386
> View attachment 4910388


Authentic IMO


----------



## Jadex-37

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


Thank you. Do you think they are recent or older?


----------



## shuze

Jadex-37 said:


> Thank you. Do you think they are recent or older?


Definitely vintage.


----------



## crazy4couture

Hello, can you please help me authenticate these espadrilles. Here are some of my areas of concern:
- jute stitching on side is not straight
- serial number font looks thin
- sticker on bottom and box dont match authentic
- CC logo looks too high


----------



## shuze

crazy4couture said:


> Hello, can you please help me authenticate these espadrilles. Here are some of my areas of concern:
> - jute stitching on side is not straight
> - serial number font looks thin
> - sticker on bottom and box dont match authentic
> - CC logo looks too high


Sorry we don’t do espadrilles but I don’t see anything really wrong. Is there a listing? Audreylita may or may not post as we usually both pass on them but your pictures are good.


----------



## audreylita

crazy4couture said:


> Hello, can you please help me authenticate these espadrilles. Here are some of my areas of concern:
> - jute stitching on side is not straight
> - serial number font looks thin
> - sticker on bottom and box dont match authentic
> - CC logo looks too high


These shoes appear to be OK.  The espadrille is hand made so slightly less than perfect stitching is to be expected.  Machine made shoes would be perfect and that would be a red flag.


----------



## crazy4couture

audreylita said:


> These shoes appear to be OK.  The espadrille is hand made so slightly less than perfect stitching is to be expected.  Machine made shoes would be perfect and that would be a red flag.


Thanks for the feedback! I also noticed the stickers on the box and on the bottom of the shoe don’t match the authentic ones I see online. Any concern about that?
Below is a screenshot of the sticker from fashionphile. The sticker images are different.


----------



## audreylita

crazy4couture said:


> Thanks for the feedback! I also noticed the stickers on the box and on the bottom of the shoe don’t match the authentic ones I see online. Any concern about that?
> Below is a screenshot of the sticker from fashionphile. The sticker images are different.
> 
> View attachment 4910960


I don’t know. Overtime manufacturers do make changes with some things.  But I can’t specifically comment on a Chanel sticker.


----------



## crazy4couture

audreylita said:


> I don’t know. Overtime manufacturers do make changes with some things.  But I can’t specifically comment on a Chanel sticker.



Ok thanks so much for your help!


----------



## scarlette1969

Since we are in the midst of a raging pandemic, I have done nothing more than stuff my face at home so the only 2 things that still fit me are shoes and handbags. So my apologies in advance for asking more than my fair share of authentications for shoes 

Just got these Chanel espadrilles from eBay. Please help authenticate them. As always, many many thanks in advance!


----------



## scarlette1969

Oh goodness, don’t know how I missed the post right above mine where you guys say you usually don’t authenticate espadrilles.... so totally understand if you wanted to skip my post. Thanks for all you do!


----------



## shuze

scarlette1969 said:


> Oh goodness, don’t know how I missed the post right above mine where you guys say you usually don’t authenticate espadrilles.... so totally understand if you wanted to skip my post. Thanks for all you do!


I have to pass. Sorry but I really can’t do designer espadrilles as they’re outsourced from Italy to Spain. The easiest way to authenticate them is to take them to your local shoemaker and ask if the lining and insole are leather not synthetic. The fakes I’ve seen are all lined in synthetic. If there is any synthetic on the shoe they’re definitely fake. I would get those checked.


----------



## audreylita

scarlette1969 said:


> Since we are in the midst of a raging pandemic, I have done nothing more than stuff my face at home so the only 2 things that still fit me are shoes and handbags. So my apologies in advance for asking more than my fair share of authentications for shoes
> 
> Just got these Chanel espadrilles from eBay. Please help authenticate them. As always, many many thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4911026
> View attachment 4911027
> View attachment 4911028
> View attachment 4911029
> View attachment 4911030
> View attachment 4911031
> View attachment 4911032
> View attachment 4911033
> View attachment 4911034


Please post the link to the eBay listing. The first page of this thread gives the specific information needed for authentications.


----------



## baglover202000

Can someone please authenticate my heels please


----------



## shuze

baglover202000 said:


> Can someone please authenticate my heels please


Authentic IMO


----------



## baglover202000

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


Does every valentino heel come with a serial number. This one doesn’t


----------



## shuze

baglover202000 said:


> Does every valentino heel come with a serial number. This one doesn’t


Forgive me. I shouldn’t have answered you-I wasn’t thinking. Valentino has their own thread. Please post there. TY




__





						Shoes - AUTHENTICATE these Val Shoes *Read 1st Page BEFORE posting*NO CHATTING
					

These also look fine. Thank you so much! I was a bit worried about both as I don't know a ton about these but LOVE the style. Happy holidays!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## scarlette1969

shuze said:


> I have to pass. Sorry but I really can’t do designer espadrilles as they’re outsourced from Italy to Spain. The easiest way to authenticate them is to take them to your local shoemaker and ask if the lining and insole are leather not synthetic. The fakes I’ve seen are all lined in synthetic. If there is any synthetic on the shoe they’re definitely fake. I would get those checked.





audreylita said:


> Please post the link to the eBay listing. The first page of this thread gives the specific information needed for authentications.



Hello Shuze and Audreylita!

Thanks for your input!

I sent those pics to Etinceler and they confirmed the authenticity of the espadrilles. Many many thanks for your tireless dedication to this thread. Happy Holidays, shoe Queens!


----------



## Fashionista888

shuze said:


> That sandal is so well faked but I think both pair look fine.


thank you for ur help, appreciate ur fast response


----------



## minniemax

Hi folks. Been wanting a pair of Jimmy Choo Wilbur Mary Janes for a while! Could someone please authenticate for me? Thanks in advance. 


*Item Name: Jimmy Choo Wilbur Black Patent 40mm Heels*
Link (if available): https://poshmark.com/listing/Jimmy-Choo-Wilbur-black-patent-40mm-heels-5fb5863f180136000e59b56a
Seller: sonyoungposh


*Item Name: Jimmy Choo Wilbur Mirrored Leather Light Bronze*
Link (if available): https://poshmark.com/listing/Jimmy-...leather-light-bronze-5fb584013bad6d5c327c6ba1
Seller: sonyoungposh


----------



## shuze

minniemax said:


> Hi folks. Been wanting a pair of Jimmy Choo Wilbur Mary Janes for a while! Could someone please authenticate for me? Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> *Item Name: Jimmy Choo Wilbur Black Patent 40mm Heels*
> Link (if available): https://poshmark.com/listing/Jimmy-Choo-Wilbur-black-patent-40mm-heels-5fb5863f180136000e59b56a
> Seller: sonyoungposh
> 
> Both look OK but would like to see soles on Bronze.
> *Item Name: Jimmy Choo Wilbur Mirrored Leather Light Bronze*
> Link (if available): https://poshmark.com/listing/Jimmy-...leather-light-bronze-5fb584013bad6d5c327c6ba1
> Seller: sonyoungposh


----------



## minniemax

Hey! Don't see a comment anywhere. Let me know if you need additional info or pics. Ty!


----------



## shuze

minniemax said:


> Hey! Don't see a comment anywhere. Let me know if you need additional info or pics. Ty!


It posted funny. It’s there above on my post. They look OK but I’d like to see the sole on the bronze.


----------



## scarlette1969

Hello Audreylita and Shuze,

Please help authenticate the booties below. I was the winner of the auction. I have also included pics I personally took of the boots.
Many thanks and Happy Holidays to you both❤️

Name: LV Silver Light Ankle Boots
Item:  324375977530
Seller:  Stevenesqtwo
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Stunning-L...-/324375977530?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292











	

		
			
		

		
	
Many thanks and Happy Holidays to you both❤️

Name: LV Silver Light Ankle Boots
Item:  324375977530
Seller:  Stevenesqtwo
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Stunning-L...-/324375977530?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292


----------



## shuze

scarlette1969 said:


> Hello Audreylita and Shuze,
> 
> Please help authenticate the booties below. I was the winner of the auction. I have also included pics I personally took of the boots.
> Many thanks and Happy Holidays to you both❤️
> 
> Name: LV Silver Light Ankle Boots
> Item:  324375977530
> Seller:  Stevenesqtwo
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Stunning-L...-/324375977530?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292
> View attachment 4916738
> View attachment 4916739
> View attachment 4916740
> View attachment 4916741
> View attachment 4916742
> View attachment 4916743
> View attachment 4916744
> View attachment 4916745
> View attachment 4916746
> View attachment 4916747
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks and Happy Holidays to you both❤️
> 
> Name: LV Silver Light Ankle Boots
> Item:  324375977530
> Seller:  Stevenesqtwo
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Stunning-L...-/324375977530?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292


Authentic IMO


----------



## scarlette1969

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


 Thanks so much as always, Shuze! Happy Holidays to you!


----------



## abimackie

Hey! My first shoe post on here so hoping you guys can help me (hope I have attached all of the right images). I bought some Balenciaga triple S All over logo on Vestiaire and they arrived last week, but I paid for direct shipping instead of authenticated shipping and now I’m panicking that I did the wrong thing incase they weren’t genuine  (I just wanted them super quick ‍♀️). They probably are genuine on there, but you can never be too careful I guess? Please could someone help me out and take a look? Thank you so much!


----------



## shuze

abimackie said:


> Hey! My first shoe post on here so hoping you guys can help me (hope I have attached all of the right images). I bought some Balenciaga triple S All over logo on Vestiaire and they arrived last week, but I paid for direct shipping instead of authenticated shipping and now I’m panicking that I did the wrong thing incase they weren’t genuine  (I just wanted them super quick ‍♀️). They probably are genuine on there, but you can never be too careful I guess? Please could someone help me out and take a look? Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923949
> View attachment 4923951
> View attachment 4923953
> View attachment 4923954
> View attachment 4923957
> View attachment 4923958
> View attachment 4923959
> View attachment 4923960
> View attachment 4923961
> View attachment 4923962
> View attachment 4923963
> View attachment 4923964


Sorry but we don’t do sneakers with a few exceptions. You may want to try and find a professional sneaker authenticator.


----------



## abimackie

shuze said:


> Sorry but we don’t do sneakers with a few exceptions. You may want to try and find a professional sneaker authenticator.


No problem! Thanks so much for the reply x


----------



## tarudpir

This is my first time posting here. Can anyone please tell me if the following stiletto boots is authentic. I am unsure as it has a leather tab for the zippers instead of it being engraved. I was told these are vintage by the seller. Thank you!


----------



## shuze

tarudpir said:


> This is my first time posting here. Can anyone please tell me if the following stiletto boots is authentic. I am unsure as it has a leather tab for the zippers instead of it being engraved. I was told these are vintage by the seller. Thank you!


Authentic IMO


----------



## tarudpir

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


Thank you for the quick reply


----------



## ilovepuppers

Hello Audreylita and Shuze,

I purchased these boots on Poshmark and would like to confirm they’re authentic before accepting them.


Item Name: Stuart Weitzman Rapture Python


Thank you for the help!!


----------



## shuze

ilovepuppers said:


> Hello Audreylita and Shuze,
> 
> I purchased these boots on Poshmark and would like to confirm they’re authentic before accepting them.
> 
> 
> Item Name: Stuart Weitzman Rapture Python
> 
> 
> Thank you for the help!!
> 
> View attachment 4927527
> View attachment 4927528
> View attachment 4927529
> View attachment 4927530
> View attachment 4927531
> View attachment 4927532
> View attachment 4927533
> View attachment 4927534
> View attachment 4927537
> View attachment 4927538
> View attachment 4927539
> View attachment 4927540



I‘ve never seen those but they look good to me!


----------



## tofupu

Hi Shuze and audreylita!
New member here, hoping you can help authenticate these boots:

name: Stuart Weitzman 50/50 reserve boot in suede
Link:https://posh.mk/evppKNTsdcb


Thank you for your help!!


----------



## shuze

tofupu said:


> Hi Shuze and audreylita!
> constructionNew member here, hoping you can help authenticate these boots:
> 
> name: Stuart Weitzman 50/50 reserve boot in suede
> 
> 
> tofupu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Shuze and audreylita!
> New member here, hoping you can help authenticate these boots:
> 
> name: Stuart Weitzman 50/50 reserve boot in suede
> Link:https://posh.mk/evppKNTsdcb
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help!!
> 
> View attachment 4929750
> 
> 
> View attachment 4929751
> 
> 
> View attachment 4929752
> 
> 
> View attachment 4929753
> 
> 
> View attachment 4929754
> 
> 
> View attachment 4929755
> 
> 
> View attachment 4929756
> 
> 
> View attachment 4929757
> 
> 
> View attachment 4929758
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help!!
> 
> View attachment 4929750
> 
> 
> View attachment 4929751
> 
> 
> View attachment 4929752
> 
> 
> View attachment 4929753
> 
> 
> View attachment 4929754
> 
> 
> View attachment 4929755
> 
> 
> View attachment 4929756
> 
> 
> View attachment 4929757
> 
> 
> View attachment 4929758
Click to expand...

Need to see interior stamping and insole but all looks correct.


----------



## Tiachan

Hello,
Please authenticate these Hermès Oran sandals. My concern is the font on bottom specifically the accent mark over the letter “e” is faint. Also my other Orans bought from the boutique have two letters in the shoe’s center area. These do not.


----------



## shuze

Tiachan said:


> Hello,
> Please authenticate these Hermès Oran sandals. My concern is the font on bottom specifically the accent mark over the letter “e” is faint. Also my other Orans bought from the boutique have two letters in the shoe’s center area. These do not.


Please supply the listing.


----------



## Tiachan

I already purchased


----------



## Tiachan

shuze said:


> Please supply the listing.


I already purchased do you still need the link? These are my photos.


----------



## shuze

Tiachan said:


> I already purchased do you still need the link? These are my photos.


They look good to me but I’d like Audreylita to also chime in since they’re so well faked. Yes please post the original link.


----------



## Tiachan

shuze said:


> They look good to me but I’d like Audreylita to also chime in since they’re so well faked. Yes please post the original link.











						Hermes Tan Oran Sandals Size 41 - Receipts Incl from Bond St 1/8/20  | eBay
					

<p>Hermes Tan Oran Sandals Size 41 - Condition is Used, due to being worn three times, receipts included purchased from Hermes Bond Street 7 weeks ago for £495. Box, bags and receipts included in Auction</p>



					www.ebay.com


----------



## audreylita

Tiachan said:


> Hello,
> Please authenticate these Hermès Oran sandals. My concern is the font on bottom specifically the accent mark over the letter “e” is faint. Also my other Orans bought from the boutique have two letters in the shoe’s center area. These do not.


Yes these shoes are very well copied but based on the photos provided, they appear to be OK.


----------



## Tiachan

audreylita said:


> Yes these shoes are very well copied but based on the photos provided, they appear to be OK.


Thank you!


----------



## shuze

Tiachan said:


> Thank you!


Wear them in good health!


----------



## ODonnell_91

Hiya, would you be able to authenticate my Louis Vuitton wonderland flat ranger boots I just purchased pre loved please?


----------



## shuze

Hellooo_LV said:


> Hiya, would you be able to authenticate my Louis Vuitton wonderland flat ranger boots I just purchased pre loved please?


They look fine to me but I would like to see the sole and the original listing.


----------



## ODonnell_91

shuze said:


> They look fine to me but I would like to see the sole and the original listing.


Thank you 
I will attach picture of the soles & listing below.









						Louis Vuitton current design Wonderland Flat Ranger women's boots, size 6 (39.5)  | eBay
					

<p>Louis Vuitton current design Wonderland Flat Ranger women's boots, size 6 </p><p>These were my Mrs impulse buy & bought on the official LV website last year, they’ve literally been worn twice. </p><p>They’re as nee and any inspection is welcome </p><p>I’ve also added a screenshot of the bank...



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## shuze

Hellooo_LV said:


> Thank you
> I will attach picture of the soles & listing below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louis Vuitton current design Wonderland Flat Ranger women's boots, size 6 (39.5)  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p>Louis Vuitton current design Wonderland Flat Ranger women's boots, size 6 </p><p>These were my Mrs impulse buy & bought on the official LV website last year, they’ve literally been worn twice. </p><p>They’re as nee and any inspection is welcome </p><p>I’ve also added a screenshot of the bank...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk


They look fine to me!


----------



## ODonnell_91

shuze said:


> They look fine to me!


Thank you


----------



## danalyssaaa

Hello authenticators! Happy Holidays! May I ask for your help in authenticating these sandals? These are recently purchased and I just received them today. Hope you can help. Thank you!

Item Name: HERMES ORAN SANDALS
Link: No link as I only purchased these from a personal shopper
Seller: @orlineshop via instagram
Comments: Just want to make sure. First time ORAN buyer, no experience hence cannot distinguish real or fake.


----------



## audreylita

danalyssaaa said:


> Hello authenticators! Happy Holidays! May I ask for your help in authenticating these sandals? These are recently purchased and I just received them today. Hope you can help. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: HERMES ORAN SANDALS
> Link: No link as I only purchased these from a personal shopper
> Seller: @orlineshop via instagram
> Comments: Just want to make sure. First time ORAN buyer, no experience hence cannot distinguish real or fake.


Given the pictures shown, they appear to be authentic.


----------



## tofupu

shuze said:


> Need to see interior stamping and insole but all looks correct.


Thank you for your help Shuze! I have added additional pics of stamping onsite (the insoles were difficult to get a good pic of)


----------



## shuze

tofupu said:


> Thank you for your help Shuze! I have added additional pics of stamping onsite (the insoles were difficult to get a good pic of)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4936835
> View attachment 4936836
> View attachment 4936837
> View attachment 4936838


They’re fine!


----------



## Amar12

What photos would I need to obtain to get some Chanel slingbacks authenticated? Considering buying a pair off eBay from a seller with positive feedback but not a lot of sales. Does anyone have any experience with getting a refund for inauthentic items? Thanks!


----------



## shuze

Amar12 said:


> What photos would I need to obtain to get some Chanel slingbacks authenticated? Considering buying a pair off eBay from a seller with positive feedback but not a lot of sales. Does anyone have any experience with getting a refund for inauthentic items? Thanks!


Refer to the first page here got needed photos. Please make sure they’re really clear and show all details, stamps and numbers. If you purchase from your own country on ebay IMO you’re pretty well always protected if you get a fake.


----------



## Amar12

hello,

hoping to purchase a pair of slingbacks for the new year. please let me know how you feel about these. and happy new year!


----------



## shuze

Amar12 said:


> hello,
> 
> hoping to purchase a pair of slingbacks for the new year. please let me know how you feel about these. and happy new year!


Those look legit to me but wait and let Audreylita also chime in.


----------



## audreylita

Amar12 said:


> hello,
> 
> hoping to purchase a pair of slingbacks for the new year. please let me know how you feel about these. and happy new year!


I honestly can't say one way or the other.  Is there a listing online for these shoes?


----------



## Amar12

yes the listing is (was) here:








						CLASSIC CHANEL 39 8.5 Two-Tone Beige Black Sandals slingbacks Shoes heels new  | eBay
					

<p>CLASSIC CHANEL 39 8.5 Two-Tone Beige Black Sandals slingbacks Shoes heels new. Condition is New with box. Shipped with USPS Priority Mail.</p><p>We use high quality foam or bubble packaging material to ensure our product arrives in pristine condition.</p>



					www.ebay.com
				




i needed something to look forward to so i purchased.  i know i should have waited for audreylita but i didn’t get the notification email! gah. 

my husband has experience deali with eBay’s counterfeit protection so, if it comes to that, it is what it is.


----------



## audreylita

Amar12 said:


> yes the listing is (was) here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CLASSIC CHANEL 39 8.5 Two-Tone Beige Black Sandals slingbacks Shoes heels new  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p>CLASSIC CHANEL 39 8.5 Two-Tone Beige Black Sandals slingbacks Shoes heels new. Condition is New with box. Shipped with USPS Priority Mail.</p><p>We use high quality foam or bubble packaging material to ensure our product arrives in pristine condition.</p>
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i needed something to look forward to so i purchased.  i know i should have waited for audreylita but i didn’t get the notification email! gah.
> 
> my husband has experience deali with eBay’s counterfeit protection so, if it comes to that, it is what it is.


I'm looking at the innersole lining of the shoes you've pictured and the ones shown in the ad, are you sure you've received the shoes that are shown on the e-bay listing?  The reason I ask is this e-bay seller has identical items listed for sale in different sizes but used the same pictures, so someone is not purchasing the item shown.  And I'm questioning a few things I see on your shoes.  Additionally the size is not shown on the sole of the original listing of your shoes.  Please check your shoes carefully against the pictures shown on the e-bay listing.


----------



## audreylita

Amar12 said:


> yes the listing is (was) here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CLASSIC CHANEL 39 8.5 Two-Tone Beige Black Sandals slingbacks Shoes heels new  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p>CLASSIC CHANEL 39 8.5 Two-Tone Beige Black Sandals slingbacks Shoes heels new. Condition is New with box. Shipped with USPS Priority Mail.</p><p>We use high quality foam or bubble packaging material to ensure our product arrives in pristine condition.</p>
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i needed something to look forward to so i purchased.  i know i should have waited for audreylita but i didn’t get the notification email! gah.
> 
> my husband has experience deali with eBay’s counterfeit protection so, if it comes to that, it is what it is.


I just noticed that the seller used these identical photos for a pair of Chanel slingbacks that sold on November 12, in addition to the ones you just purchased.  This is why it's so important to do research on a seller before making a purchase.


----------



## Amar12

audreylita said:


> I just noticed that the seller used these identical photos for a pair of Chanel slingbacks that sold on November 12, in addition to the ones you just purchased.  This is why it's so important to do research on a seller before making a purchase.


yes, i see exactly what you mean. thank you for taking the time to review this, i’ll post a better set of photos once they’re in my possession and we will go from there. thank you so much again and happy new year!


----------



## audreylita

Amar12 said:


> yes, i see exactly what you mean. thank you for taking the time to review this, i’ll post a better set of photos once they’re in my possession and we will go from there. thank you so much again and happy new year!


This particular style is still one of Chanel's best selling shoes at full price.


----------



## feijai

Item Name: Stuart Weitzman 5050 Suede Black
Seller: Lux Second Chance
Comments: Hello! Just got these boots in, they didn’t come with a box so hoping to put my nerves to rest. Thank-you so much


----------



## shuze

feijai said:


> Item Name: Stuart Weitzman 5050 Suede Black
> Seller: Lux Second Chance
> Comments: Hello! Just got these boots in, they didn’t come with a box so hoping to put my nerves to rest. Thank-you so much


They’re fine.


----------



## feijai

shuze said:


> They’re fine.


thank-you!


----------



## 8teen

abimackie said:


> Hey! My first shoe post on here so hoping you guys can help me (hope I have attached all of the right images). I bought some Balenciaga triple S All over logo on Vestiaire and they arrived last week, but I paid for direct shipping instead of authenticated shipping and now I’m panicking that I did the wrong thing incase they weren’t genuine  (I just wanted them super quick ‍♀). They probably are genuine on there, but you can never be too careful I guess? Please could someone help me out and take a look? Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923949
> View attachment 4923951
> View attachment 4923953
> View attachment 4923954
> View attachment 4923957
> View attachment 4923958
> View attachment 4923959
> View attachment 4923960
> View attachment 4923961
> View attachment 4923962
> View attachment 4923963
> View attachment 4923964


Pretty good authenticity article. They use a different pair of Balenciaga sneakers, but you might get the general idea.








						Spot Fake vs Real Balenciaga Speed Trainer Sneakers - Exclusive Details!
					

Learn How To Spot Fake vs Real Balenciaga Speed Trainer Sneakers - Exclusive details no-one speaks about. Authenticate Balenciaga sneakers in 10 easy steps




					monalisalikes.com


----------



## Amar12

hello authenticators,

i received my chanel slingbacks and would greatly appreciate your thoughts. thank you so much!


----------



## audreylita

Amar12 said:


> hello authenticators,
> 
> i received my chanel slingbacks and would greatly appreciate your thoughts. thank you so much!


You might want to ask this seller how it is that they have an in demand current style that continues to sell out in the boutiques at a discounted price, yours are the 8th pair they've sold at a discounted price with the same listing pictures.


----------



## Amar12

audreylita said:


> You might want to ask this seller how it is that they have an in demand current style that continues to sell out in the boutiques at a discounted price, yours are the 8th pair they've sold at a discounted price with the same listing pictures.



done... as tactfully as possible. i’ll let you know what their response is.


----------



## Amar12

Amar12 said:


> done... as tactfully as possible. i’ll let you know what their response is.



here we go! 

they were left by an ex in a shared storage unit. she would buy from department stores, collecting customer points, and resell online. the relationship ended on negative terms, so he’s currently selling her inventory on ebay for what he can get. 

so, what do we think?


----------



## \Snorkel/

Hi All, 
Happy new year, this is a first time post so bear with me. 
This may be a silly question but do all Jimmy Choo shoes have the logo on the soul? My mum swears she bought these 4 years ago in a century 21 (C21) store in america. But they don't have the logo on the soul (sorry don't currently have a picture of soul). I'll try get hold of some pictures of the soul for reference.


----------



## audreylita

Amar12 said:


> here we go!
> 
> they were left by an ex in a shared storage unit. she would buy from department stores, collecting customer points, and resell online. the relationship ended on negative terms, so he’s currently selling her inventory on ebay for what he can get.
> 
> so, what do we think?


I maintain that the shoes are not authentic.  That's some story.


----------



## shuze

\Snorkel/ said:


> Hi All,
> Happy new year, this is a first time post so bear with me.
> This may be a silly question but do all Jimmy Choo shoes have the logo on the soul? My mum swears she bought these 4 years ago in a century 21 (C21) store in america. But they don't have the logo on the soul (sorry don't currently have a picture of soul). I'll try get hold of some pictures of the soul for reference.


As a rule we pass on espadrilles since they’re outsourced product. Choo is made in Italy but they’re espadrilles are made in Spain so authentication becomes more difficult. Meanwhile if you could supply carefully detailed pictures of the leather under the cross straps (the backside) and the sole we’re happy to take a look.


----------



## \Snorkel/

shuze said:


> As a rule we pass on espadrilles since they’re outsourced product. Choo is made in Italy but they’re espadrilles are made in Spain so authentication becomes more difficult. Meanwhile if you could supply carefully detailed pictures of the leather under the cross straps (the backside) and the sole we’re happy to take a look.



Ok i was able to get my hands on the pictures you said would help. That said, they have 'made in Italy' written on the soul and considering that they are espadrilles, that might be the end of it. Let me know what you think @shuze and thank you for all your help so far


----------



## Amar12

audreylita said:


> I maintain that the shoes are not authentic.  That's some story.



thank you! 

eBay claim has been filed, working with them now to report this (very nasty, aggressive) seller. 

lesson learned, happy new year my lovelies.


----------



## audreylita

Amar12 said:


> thank you!
> 
> eBay claim has been filed, working with them now to report this (very nasty, aggressive) seller.
> 
> lesson learned, happy new year my lovelies.



We always recommend having an item authenticated before purchasing.


----------



## shuze

\Snorkel/ said:


> Ok i was able to get my hands on the pictures you said would help. That said, they have 'made in Italy' written on the soul and considering that they are espadrilles, that might be the end of it. Let me know what you think @shuze and thank you for all your help so far



I’m absolutely not sure so I‘m going to pass. They’re really not an espadrille and I shouldn’t have called them that as they’re just a rope wedge which is traditionally a Spanish construction but could be done in Italy. The lining actually looks OK to me. I don’t want to guess but they’re probably OK.


----------



## pddprincess

Hi Everyone,
I am looking at these Badgley Mischka shoes. If there aren’t enough photos in the listing I’ll ask for the ones that are missing!
Thank you so much!!

style: Badgley Mischka Kiara (colour not
specified)
Seller: aishshari (looked at some of listers other items for sale and some perfumes seem a little dodgy, also the shoes are the only item to be sent from Edinburgh)









						Badgley Mischka Kiara satin Heels  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Badgley Mischka Kiara satin Heels at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## shuze

pddprincess said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am looking at these Badgley Mischka shoes. If there aren’t enough photos in the listing I’ll ask for the ones that are missing!
> Thank you so much!!
> 
> style: Badgley Mischka Kiara (colour not
> specified)
> Seller: aishshari (looked at some of listers other items for sale and some perfumes seem a little dodgy, also the shoes are the only item to be sent from Edinburgh)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Badgley Mischka Kiara satin Heels  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Badgley Mischka Kiara satin Heels at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk


I usually shy from authenticating Chinese product but they look fine to me.


----------



## pddprincess

shuze said:


> I usually shy from authenticating Chinese product but they look fine to me.


Thank you!!!


----------



## katiejoanie

Hi there everyone!

Brand new member here — would love for some help to authenticate my Chloe Woody slide sandals! I bought a too-small pair from Nordstrom, obviously authentic, and when they sold out I got my correct size off Mercari. Since I still had the Nordy's pair on hand to compare it too, I have begun to worry a bit, especially regarding the leather patch on the sole and how much fainter the logo is. Unsure if this is age/wear, or means they are inauthentic. Came with box/dustbags/care cards from Chloe, but even the dustbags are a bit faded or seem to be a different shade of blush. Appreciate all the help!

Purchased listing: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m72096776056/


----------



## shuze

katiejoanie said:


> Hi there everyone!
> 
> Brand new member here — would love for some help to authenticate my Chloe Woody slide sandals! I bought a too-small pair from Nordstrom, obviously authentic, and when they sold out I got my correct size off Mercari. Since I still had the Nordy's pair on hand to compare it too, I have begun to worry a bit, especially regarding the leather patch on the sole and how much fainter the logo is. Unsure if this is age/wear, or means they are inauthentic. Came with box/dustbags/care cards from Chloe, but even the dustbags are a bit faded or seem to be a different shade of blush. Appreciate all the help!
> 
> Purchased listing: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m72096776056/



Sorry but I cannot help with these. Wait and see if Audreylita has an opinion but IMO there is a significant difference in the depth of font and spacing between the ones on Nordstrom’s website and the ones you posted.


----------



## audreylita

katiejoanie said:


> Hi there everyone!
> 
> Brand new member here — would love for some help to authenticate my Chloe Woody slide sandals! I bought a too-small pair from Nordstrom, obviously authentic, and when they sold out I got my correct size off Mercari. Since I still had the Nordy's pair on hand to compare it too, I have begun to worry a bit, especially regarding the leather patch on the sole and how much fainter the logo is. Unsure if this is age/wear, or means they are inauthentic. Came with box/dustbags/care cards from Chloe, but even the dustbags are a bit faded or seem to be a different shade of blush. Appreciate all the help!
> 
> Purchased listing: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m72096776056/


Sorry but I'm unfamiliar with the construction of this particular style.


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> Sorry but I'm unfamiliar with the construction of this particular style.



Me too but if you have a minute pull them on Nordie‘s site and compare. Do they look different to you? They do to me but I also know that cameras can distort.


----------



## katiejoanie

Thank you guys for your help! I’ve also struggled with differences in the logos across the straps in photos— photos range vastly on retailers like Bloomingdale’s, Net a Porter, and Nordstrom! Which could just be photography. If it helps- here is a photo of my AUTHENTIC too-small pair bought directly from Nordstrom.


----------



## shuze

katiejoanie said:


> Thank you guys for your help! I’ve also struggled with differences in the logos across the straps in photos— photos range vastly on retailers like Bloomingdale’s, Net a Porter, and Nordstrom! Which could just be photography. If it helps- here is a photo of my AUTHENTIC too-small pair bought directly from Nordstrom.



Sorry but that doesn’t help. Way too small. Practice taking very close up focused pictures. We need to compare the round labels and also compare how the elastic banding is finished on the underside. Still not sure if I can authenticate them but I know I can’t without those pictures. They need to be sharp enough to show depth of the stamps.


----------



## audreylita

shuze said:


> Me too but if you have a minute pull them on Nordie‘s site and compare. Do they look different to you? They do to me but I also know that cameras can distort.


I did look.  Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## amc124

Hi! I just bought a pair of Isabel Marant Lakfee boots on Poshmark and was wondering if someone could help with authentication? I attached the pictures posted by the seller!
Thanks so much! I really appreciate your time


----------



## shuze

amc124 said:


> Hi! I just bought a pair of Isabel Marant Lakfee boots on Poshmark and was wondering if someone could help with authentication? I attached the pictures posted by the seller!
> Thanks so much! I really appreciate your time
> 
> 
> View attachment 4960364
> View attachment 4960366
> View attachment 4960367
> View attachment 4960368
> View attachment 4960369


They look OK to me but I’m really not expert on Marant. Here’s a pretty easy test. Lightly pull or rub a tiny amount of the shearling lining (from deep inside) and burn it in a safe place like a ceramic bowl or sink. It should turn to ash. If it runs to a hard ball it has synthetic fiber and will be fake. I have never seen counterfeit boots with genuine shearling lining.


----------



## MM19

Hello.  Could do some please authenticate these Manolos? I’m not sure about the label?  Mine all either have the copyright on both shoes or no copyright at all-these have one of each?  ‍♀️

eBay seller: privatecollection711
Manolo navy BB (Tora heel), size 37
Listing: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Bla...-/124528549845?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292

Thanks!!!


----------



## audreylita

MM19 said:


> Hello.  Could do some please authenticate these Manolos? I’m not sure about the label?  Mine all either have the copyright on both shoes or no copyright at all-these have one of each?  ‍♀
> 
> eBay seller: privatecollection711
> Manolo navy BB (Tora heel), size 37
> Listing: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Bla...-/124528549845?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292
> 
> Thanks!!!


The shoes look OK but I'm mystified by the two different labels.  Not sure about that you may want to ask the seller.  I guess it depends on your comfort level with ordering, at the very least these shoes came from two different pairs, no shoes would ever leave Manolo's factory as a pair like this.  It's a little weird.


----------



## MM19

audreylita said:


> The shoes look OK but I'm mystified by the two different labels.  Not sure about that you may want to ask the seller.  I guess it depends on your comfort level with ordering, at the very least these shoes came from two different pairs, no shoes would ever leave Manolo's factory as a pair like this.  It's a little weird.





audreylita said:


> Me too!  I have pairs with and without the copyright, but not in the same pair, but they look exactly like my royal blue ones.  Maybe they got mixed at the store...I’ll ask.  Thanks!!!
> The shoes look OK but I'm mystified by the two different labels.  Not sure about that you may want to ask the seller.  I guess it depends on your comfort level with ordering, at the very least these shoes came from two different pairs, no shoes would ever leave Manolo's factory as a pair like this.  It's a little weird.





MM19 said:


> Hello.  Could do some please authenticate these Manolos? I’m not sure about the label?  Mine all either have the copyright on both shoes or no copyright at all-these have one of each?  ‍♀️
> 
> eBay seller: privatecollection711
> Manolo navy BB (Tora heel), size 37
> Listing: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Bla...-/124528549845?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292
> 
> Thanks!!!


----------



## jojoist

Hello Authenticators. New member here, could you please authenticate this Manolo? Thanks!
Item: Manolo Blahnik Hangisi flat in black satin size 35.5
Seller: Local offline reseller
Link: N/A


----------



## audreylita

jojoist said:


> Hello Authenticators. New member here, could you please authenticate this Manolo? Thanks!
> Item: Manolo Blahnik Hangisi flat in black satin size 35.5
> Seller: Local offline reseller
> Link: N/A


Authentic IMO.


----------



## jojoist

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO.


Thank you!


----------



## Huntmeeko

Hello! Please help authenticate these Jimmy Choo boots. Please let me know if it's possible to name the style as well?

Item Name: Jimmy Choo over the knee boots
Link (if available):
Seller: the real real
Comments:


----------



## shuze

Huntmeeko said:


> Hello! Please help authenticate these Jimmy Choo boots. Please let me know if it's possible to name the style as well?
> 
> Item Name: Jimmy Choo over the knee boots
> Link (if available):
> Seller: the real real
> Comments:


I see absolutely nothing questionable but they cannot be authenticated off those pictures. If you bought them please post detailed pictures of the interior lining, label and any interior stamping.


----------



## tofupu

Hi Shuze and Audreylita 
About to purchase these shoes on posh but wanted your thoughts on the authenticity!  Thank you!


----------



## shuze

tofupu said:


> Hi Shuze and Audreylita
> About to purchase these shoes on posh but wanted your thoughts on the authenticity!  Thank you!


They’re good!


----------



## stephaniejayne77

Hi there. I’ve just purchased these Hangisi flats, and would really appreciate a second opinion. Thanks


----------



## audreylita

stephaniejayne77 said:


> Hi there. I’ve just purchased these Hangisi flats, and would really appreciate a second opinion. Thanks


Shoes are not authentic.


----------



## BelFleur30

Hello, bought a pair of Tom Ford booties, love them and they were a good price regardless but I'd love to know if they are authentic! The only pics of the shoes I can find online are on hardlyeverwornit and the number on the box is giving me nothing. Never owned Tom Ford shoes before so can't say whether the box, tissue paper, dust bags etc. are for real. The shoes do feel like they are beautifully made, but I'm very new to luxury shoes! Thanks so much for any opinions!


----------



## shuze

BelFleur30 said:


> Hello, bought a pair of Tom Ford booties, love them and they were a good price regardless but I'd love to know if they are authentic! The only pics of the shoes I can find online are on hardlyeverwornit and the number on the box is giving me nothing. Never owned Tom Ford shoes before so can't say whether the box, tissue paper, dust bags etc. are for real. The shoes do feel like they are beautifully made, but I'm very new to luxury shoes! Thanks so much for any opinions!


Sorry but your pictures are not detailed enough. Please refer to the first page and review the closeup detailed pictures on this thread. Black on black is difficult so you need closeup lit pictures showing all interior and sole stamping. No need for any packaging. Packaging is not used for authentication.


----------



## BelFleur30

shuze said:


> Sorry but your pictures are not detailed enough. Please refer to the first page and review the closeup detailed pictures on this thread. Black on black is difficult so you need closeup lit pictures showing all interior and sole stamping. No need for any packaging. Packaging is not used for authentication.


Thanks Shuze, please see more detailed pictures below.


----------



## shuze

BelFleur30 said:


> Thanks Shuze, please see more detailed pictures below.


TY. They look good to me.


----------



## BelFleur30

shuze said:


> TY. They look good to me.


Thanks so much Shuze!


----------



## IntheOcean

Hi  not usually shopping for designer shoes, but these caught my attention. Could you please take a look? Thank you!

Item: Prada flats
Link: Here


----------



## shuze

IntheOcean said:


> Hi  not usually shopping for designer shoes, but these caught my attention. Could you please take a look? Thank you!
> 
> Item: Prada flats
> Link: Here


Authentic


----------



## IntheOcean

shuze said:


> Authentic


Thank you!


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe




----------



## shuze

FaithHope&LVoe said:


> Good morning. I need help authenticating these Louis Vuitton laureate platform desert boots. Although they were purchased directly from the LV site I have reason to believe that they may have been switched out by someone I know (who has the same shoe but a different date code). I just want to be confirm that I still have an authentic pair . Will someone please authenticate? TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988010
> View attachment 4988011
> View attachment 4988012
> View attachment 4988013
> View attachment 4988014


I have to admit that in all my time here this is the oddest post. I don’t understand how product bought off the website could have been switched.The days of not carefully checking returns are gone in my experience. Anyway, they look fine to me but audreylita can check them too.


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

shuze said:


> I have to admit that in all my time here this is the oddest post. I don’t understand how product bought off the website could have been switched.The days of not carefully checking returns are gone in my experience. Anyway, they look fine to me but audreylita can check them too.


I have my reasons for asking but thank you.


----------



## shuze

FaithHope&LVoe said:


> I have my reasons for asking but thank you.


I don’t see anything wrong.


----------



## audreylita

FaithHope&LVoe said:


> Good morning. I need help authenticating these Louis Vuitton laureate platform desert boots. Although they were purchased directly from the LV site I have reason to believe that they may have been switched out by someone I know (who has the same shoe but a different date code). I just want to be confirm that I still have an authentic pair . Will someone please authenticate? TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988010
> View attachment 4988011
> View attachment 4988012
> View attachment 4988013
> View attachment 4988014


What you're saying is you believe something you bought directly from the LV website is possibly not authentic.  I too have never heard anything like this and you would be best served contacting LV directly and telling them whatever specific information you think you know about this.  That is a very serious accusation.


----------



## shuze

FaithHope&LVoe said:


> I have my reasons for asking but thank you.


Please double check that the lining is all leather. If you’re not sure take them to your shoemaker. Looking at pictures is not the same as having them in hand.


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

audreylita said:


> What you're saying is you believe something you bought directly from the LV website is possibly not authentic.  I too have never heard anything like this and you would be best served contacting LV directly and telling them whatever specific information you think you know about this.  That is a very serious accusation.


 
Perhaps my wording wasn’t clear. I’m not accusing LV of that but someone I know. Thank you for responding.


----------



## shuze

FaithHope&LVoe said:


> Perhaps my wording wasn’t clear. I’m not accusing LV of that but someone I know. Thank you for responding.


Did you double check the lining?


----------



## shuze

FaithHope&LVoe said:


> Perhaps my wording wasn’t clear. I’m not accusing LV of that but someone I know. Thank you for responding.


I just went to recheck on a larger screen but since you removed the pictures there’s not much that either of us can do so you may want to go to a professional authenticator.


----------



## myisk

Hi, just wondering if these boots are authentic. Also, does anyone know the style name? Thanks!


----------



## audreylita

myisk said:


> Hi, just wondering if these boots are authentic. Also, does anyone know the style name? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4990111
> View attachment 4990112
> View attachment 4990113
> View attachment 4990114
> View attachment 4990115
> View attachment 4990116
> View attachment 4990117
> View attachment 4990118
> View attachment 4990119
> View attachment 4990120


Authentic. I have almost the identical boots, they are years old, no clue of the name.


----------



## **shoelover**

Auction has ended. My offer was accepted. I got excited and purchased without being logical. Please can you authenticate? Thank you. 

FOR AUCTION SITES:
Item: Christian Louboutin Fetish 35.5
Listing number: 65051048843
Seller: purenorcolove
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-Chr...048843?hash=item3db6460b8b:g:PvgAAOSwuN5fxdUm
Comments: 
Auction has ended. My offer was accepted. I got excited and purchased without being logical. Please can you authenticate? Thank you. 

If the shoes in question are NOT ON AN AUCTION SITE, please use the following:
Item Name (if you know it): Christian Louboutin Fetish 35.5
Link (if available): https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-Chr...048843?hash=item3db6460b8b:g:PvgAAOSwuN5fxdUm
Seller:  purenorcolove
Comments:

_Rare Christian Louboutin Fetish Shiny Calf 120mm 35.5 Condition is "Pre-owned" overall good, some minor signs of wear visible.
Round toe with bow detail and metal ankle lock
Comes with box, dust bags, replaced bottom sole and extra replacement tips
Note the original box says they are 120mm but actually due to small shoe size it is around 110mm
No receipt. Unavailable.
Sold as is, no returns, will ship worldwide
Buyer responsible for any duties or import taxes!_


----------



## shuze

**shoelover** said:


> Auction has ended. My offer was accepted. I got excited and purchased without being logical. Please can you authenticate? Thank you.
> 
> FOR AUCTION SITES:
> Item: Christian Louboutin Fetish 35.5
> Listing number: 65051048843
> Seller: purenorcolove
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-Chr...048843?hash=item3db6460b8b:g:PvgAAOSwuN5fxdUm
> Comments:
> Auction has ended. My offer was accepted. I got excited and purchased without being logical. Please can you authenticate? Thank you.
> 
> If the shoes in question are NOT ON AN AUCTION SITE, please use the following:
> Item Name (if you know it): Christian Louboutin Fetish 35.5
> Link (if available): https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-Chr...048843?hash=item3db6460b8b:g:PvgAAOSwuN5fxdUm
> Seller:  purenorcolove
> Comments:
> ​
> _Rare Christian Louboutin Fetish Shiny Calf 120mm 35.5 Condition is "Pre-owned" overall good, some minor signs of wear visible.
> Round toe with bow detail and metal ankle lock
> Comes with box, dust bags, replaced bottom sole and extra replacement tips
> Note the original box says they are 120mm but actually due to small shoe size it is around 110mm
> No receipt. Unavailable.
> Sold as is, no returns, will ship worldwide
> Buyer responsible for any duties or import taxes!_


Please post on the Louboutin thread.





						Authenticate These Christian Louboutins! Must Read Sticky Post Before Posting
					

.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## myisk

audreylita said:


> Authentic. I have almost the identical boots, they are years old, no clue of the name.


Thank you!


----------



## Mr. Optional

Hello. I purchased two different pairs of Manolo Blahnik Hangisi from two different stores in NYC, Saks and Nordstrom. One of the pairs has a shiny buckle, and another one has a darker one. Also, the pair with the shiny buckle looks like the sole isn't glued properly.

Can someone who has experience with these verify if both are authentic? I have never seen a shiny buckle like this on a blue shoe.


----------



## audreylita

Mr. Optional said:


> Hello. I purchased two different pairs of Manolo Blahnik Hangisi from two different stores in NYC, Saks and Nordstrom. One of the pairs has a shiny buckle, and another one has a darker one. Also, the pair with the shiny buckle looks like the sole isn't glued properly.
> 
> Can someone who has experience with these verify if both are authentic? I have never seen a shiny buckle like this on a blue shoe.


The pictures you posted are not adequate for authentication.  But the buckles do come in a variety of colors and have for several years.


----------



## Mr. Optional

@ *audreylita*
Thank you! Here are more photos of both shoes. Are any of these not authentic in your opinion?


----------



## mwk

Dear lovely Authenticators. Can I have your opinion on those. Are they the real thing or just a fake?

site: Vestiaire Collective 
Item: LEATHER LACE UPS - BROWN
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...eather-manolo-blahnik-lace-ups-14428011.shtml

item:LEATHER FLATS - BURGUNDY
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...y-leather-manolo-blahnik-flats-14427885.shtml

both pairs from the same seller. Dustbag differs between them and though you normally would get two

and lastly:
Item: leather flats:
link : https://www.vestiairecollective.com...k-leather-manolo-blahnik-flats-14231864.shtml

thank you kindly for your input.


----------



## audreylita

mwk said:


> Dear lovely Authenticators. Can I have your opinion on those. Are they the real thing or just a fake?
> 
> site: Vestiaire Collective
> Item: LEATHER LACE UPS - BROWN
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...eather-manolo-blahnik-lace-ups-14428011.shtml
> 
> item:LEATHER FLATS - BURGUNDY
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...y-leather-manolo-blahnik-flats-14427885.shtml
> 
> both pairs from the same seller. Dustbag differs between them and though you normally would get two
> 
> and lastly:
> Item: leather flats:
> link : https://www.vestiairecollective.com...k-leather-manolo-blahnik-flats-14231864.shtml
> 
> thank you kindly for your input.


The shoes shown are authentic.  Men's Manolo Blahnik's are not always easy to find.


----------



## Mr. Optional

*audreylita would you be able to confirm if my blue Manolo are authentic by the photos I provided above? thank you so much - I just need to return them back to the store if they are not authentic lol.*


----------



## audreylita

Mr. Optional said:


> @ *audreylita*
> Thank you! Here are more photos of both shoes. Are any of these not authentic in your opinion?


The shoes shown appear to be authentic.  The interior stitching is critical for authentications, please refer to the first page of this thread for the pictures recommended to authenticate shoes.  Thanks.


----------



## Mn0011

Hello, could someone please help me authenticate these Manolo Blahnik hangisi in grey, 70mm, size 43

thank you very much in advance!


----------



## audreylita

Mn0011 said:


> Hello, could someone please help me authenticate these Manolo Blahnik hangisi in grey, 70mm, size 43
> 
> thank you very much in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5001043
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001044
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001045
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001046
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001047
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001048
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001050
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001051
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001052
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001054
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001056
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001057


Shoes are authentic IMO.  And wondering what's in the orange boxes behind them.


----------



## Mn0011

audreylita said:


> Shoes are authentic IMO.  And wondering what's in the orange boxes behind them.


thank you for your help!


----------



## Narnanz

May I please have these thrifted Ugg moccasins looked at.








Thank you


----------



## audreylita

Narnanz said:


> May I please have these thrifted Ugg moccasins looked at.
> View attachment 5002275
> View attachment 5002276
> View attachment 5002277
> View attachment 5002278
> View attachment 5002279
> View attachment 5002280
> View attachment 5002282
> 
> Thank you


Is there a hologram on the interior tag?


----------



## Narnanz

audreylita said:


> Is there a hologram on the interior tag?


No...only size ranges and the small tag has distribution for Australia and new Zealand only
ETA....Wondering if @BeenBurned has any idea.


----------



## mona37

Hey! Would you please be so nice and help me to authenticate these Golden Goose Superstars? Thank you so much!!!


----------



## shuze

mona37 said:


> Hey! Would you please be so nice and help me to authenticate these Golden Goose Superstars? Thank you so much!!!


Sorry I don’t do sneakers.


----------



## BeenBurned

Narnanz said:


> May I please have these thrifted Ugg moccasins looked at.
> View attachment 5002275
> View attachment 5002276
> View attachment 5002277
> View attachment 5002278
> View attachment 5002279
> View attachment 5002280
> View attachment 5002282
> 
> Thank you





audreylita said:


> Is there a hologram on the interior tag?





Narnanz said:


> No...only size ranges and the small tag has distribution for Australia and new Zealand only
> ETA....Wondering if @BeenBurned has any idea.


Sorry. My notifications have been either intermittent or non-existent for this thread. I didn't see it until after @Narnanz contacted me through Dooney and made reference to the authenticator asking about a hologram and I went looking.....

I'll copy the reply I made there: 
No, holograms were added several years ago as a way to try to thwart the counterfeiters. I don't know exactly when they were added but older authentic Uggs don't have them.

Also, keep in mind that nothing is safe from being copied. I've also seen fake holograms and fake QR codes.

Now that I'm seeing your pictures of the shoes, I have another theory. 

I don't think your mocassins are counterfeit but I believe they're not Decker's Uggs. When Decker's bought the Ugg brand, they trademarked it and prohibited its use by non-Deckers manufacturers. 

Notice that your shoes aren't "Ugg Australia." I think your mocs are part of the earlier Uggs from Oz.

There's a back story (searchable on Wikipedia). 








						UGG (brand) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				





*Trademark disputes*
Main article: Ugg boots trademark disputes
In 1971, Shane Steadman registered the trademark _UGH-BOOT_ on the Australian Trade Mark Registry, and obtained an Australian registration for _UGH_ in 1982. These registrations remained valid in Australia until removed for non-use in 2006. Steadman sold his UGH brand boots widely in Australia throughout the 1970s and 1980s.[34] This registration was subsequently sold to Ugg Holdings Inc. in early 1995. In August 1995, Deckers Brands purchased Ugg Holdings, and in 1999 registered Ugg Holdings trademarks, including the UGG AUSTRALIA label (with sun-like device), in Australia. Attempts by Deckers to stop other traders from using the "UGG" mark in Australia were challenged, ultimately leading to 2006 decisions by IP Australia to remove company's "UGH" and "UGH-BOOTS" trademarks due to non-use, finding that they had not been used during a three-year period ending one month before a removal application was submitted.[35][36] The trademark for the UGG Australia label was maintained, but only applied to its entirety as opposed to the parts within it.[37][38] Nevertheless, Deckers holds registrations for the UGG trademark in the United States, China and over 130 other countries.[39]

The validity of the UGG trademark outside of Australia has also been challenged, but courts have consistently upheld its validity. In 2004, Deckers filed a case against Koolaburra in the California federal court asserting that their use of "Ug" was trademark infringement.[31][13] Koolaburra argued that the UGG trademark was invalid as being generic and obtained by fraud.[31] In February 2005, the court ruled for Deckers stating that survey evidence clearly demonstrates that the UGG mark is not generic. There was no evidence that Smith acted with an intent to defraud the Trademark Office, and consumers would likely be confused with the similarity in "appearance, sight and sound" between "Ug" and "UGG" as the parties were marketing in direct competition with identical products. However, the court declined to rule on the validity of Deckers' Australian trademark registrations in the context of the U.S. case.[31]

Other UGG trademark disputes have occurred with companies including Luda Production Pty[40][41] and Emu Australia,[42][43][44] as well as local manufacturers in countries such as Turkey and China.[39]

In August 2016, the Australian Federal Senator Nick Xenophon called for international protection of the Australian footwear term ugg.[45]


----------



## Narnanz

BeenBurned said:


> Sorry. My notifications have been either intermittent or non-existent for this thread. I didn't see it until after @Narnanz contacted me through Dooney and made reference to the authenticator asking about a hologram and I went looking.....
> 
> I'll copy the reply I made there:
> No, holograms were added several years ago as a way to try to thwart the counterfeiters. I don't know exactly when they were added but older authentic Uggs don't have them.
> 
> Also, keep in mind that nothing is safe from being copied. I've also seen fake holograms and fake QR codes.
> 
> Now that I'm seeing your pictures of the shoes, I have another theory.
> 
> I don't think your mocassins are counterfeit but I believe they're not Decker's Uggs. When Decker's bought the Ugg brand, they trademarked it and prohibited its use by non-Deckers manufacturers.
> 
> Notice that your shoes aren't "Ugg Australia." I think your mocs are part of the earlier Uggs from Oz.
> 
> There's a back story (searchable on Wikipedia).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UGG (brand) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Trademark disputes*
> Main article: Ugg boots trademark disputes
> In 1971, Shane Steadman registered the trademark _UGH-BOOT_ on the Australian Trade Mark Registry, and obtained an Australian registration for _UGH_ in 1982. These registrations remained valid in Australia until removed for non-use in 2006. Steadman sold his UGH brand boots widely in Australia throughout the 1970s and 1980s.[34] This registration was subsequently sold to Ugg Holdings Inc. in early 1995. In August 1995, Deckers Brands purchased Ugg Holdings, and in 1999 registered Ugg Holdings trademarks, including the UGG AUSTRALIA label (with sun-like device), in Australia. Attempts by Deckers to stop other traders from using the "UGG" mark in Australia were challenged, ultimately leading to 2006 decisions by IP Australia to remove company's "UGH" and "UGH-BOOTS" trademarks due to non-use, finding that they had not been used during a three-year period ending one month before a removal application was submitted.[35][36] The trademark for the UGG Australia label was maintained, but only applied to its entirety as opposed to the parts within it.[37][38] Nevertheless, Deckers holds registrations for the UGG trademark in the United States, China and over 130 other countries.[39]
> 
> The validity of the UGG trademark outside of Australia has also been challenged, but courts have consistently upheld its validity. In 2004, Deckers filed a case against Koolaburra in the California federal court asserting that their use of "Ug" was trademark infringement.[31][13] Koolaburra argued that the UGG trademark was invalid as being generic and obtained by fraud.[31] In February 2005, the court ruled for Deckers stating that survey evidence clearly demonstrates that the UGG mark is not generic. There was no evidence that Smith acted with an intent to defraud the Trademark Office, and consumers would likely be confused with the similarity in "appearance, sight and sound" between "Ug" and "UGG" as the parties were marketing in direct competition with identical products. However, the court declined to rule on the validity of Deckers' Australian trademark registrations in the context of the U.S. case.[31]
> 
> Other UGG trademark disputes have occurred with companies including Luda Production Pty[40][41] and Emu Australia,[42][43][44] as well as local manufacturers in countries such as Turkey and China.[39]
> 
> In August 2016, the Australian Federal Senator Nick Xenophon called for international protection of the Australian footwear term ugg.[45]


I thank both @audreylita  and @BeenBurned  for their help and wish to apologize to Audreylita if I have overstepped  in asking for help from BeenBurned. 
Unfortunately I cant fit them due to swelling of feet but will just use them as a run about slipper when I can.they only set me back NZ$7 so no worries there. 

Wow BeenBurned...you know your stuff.


----------



## BeenBurned

Narnanz said:


> I thank both @audreylita  and @BeenBurned  for their help and wish to apologize to Audreylita if I have overstepped  in asking for help from BeenBurned.
> Unfortunately I cant fit them due to swelling of feet but will just use them as a run about slipper when I can.they only set me back NZ$7 so no worries there.
> 
> Wow BeenBurned...you know your stuff.


I'm curious. Did you buy the shoes online and were they sold as or implied to be made by Decker? If so, you should be able to file SNAD and be able to return them. Like anything else, sellers are supposed to know items are "as described" and although it's a kind of gray area, I'm not sure they should have been sold as "uggs" since Decker is really a stickler for items sold as their brand.


----------



## Narnanz

BeenBurned said:


> I'm curious. Did you buy the shoes online and were they sold as or implied to be made by Decker? If so, you should be able to file SNAD and be able to return them. Like anything else, sellers are supposed to know items are "as described" and although it's a kind of gray area, I'm not sure they should have been sold as "uggs" since Decker is really a stickler for items sold as their brand.


Thrifted find at the local Hospice shop....just saw the Uggs and thought oh nice.....luckily not much money spent...NZ$7


----------



## sandy2811

Hello ladies, 
Could you please help me authenticate these Chanel shoes? I contacted authenticate4u but they don’t do footwear any longer.








						Authentic Chanel Beige Black Leather Flats Loafers 37.5  | eBay
					

Authentic Chanel Flats. Beige with black patent leather on the toes and stripes on the heels. These are used but in good condition. Size is EU 37 1/2.



					www.ebay.com
				



Thanks in advance.


----------



## audreylita

sandy2811 said:


> Hello ladies,
> Could you please help me authenticate these Chanel shoes? I contacted authenticate4u but they don’t do footwear any longer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic Chanel Beige Black Leather Flats Loafers 37.5  | eBay
> 
> 
> Authentic Chanel Flats. Beige with black patent leather on the toes and stripes on the heels. These are used but in good condition. Size is EU 37 1/2.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The pictures could be better but they appear to be authentic.


----------



## gengem.ob

Hello, first time posting here for shoe assistance, I wish I had known about this brilliant thread before, but I probably don’t want to know about some things now!! Just purchased these from the TRR. Any thoughts?https://www.therealreal.com/product...rystal-embellishments-flats-8ey3t?position=92


----------



## tanchan

Hello Authenticators.  could you please authenticate this Manolo Hangisi? Thanks!


----------



## audreylita

tanchan said:


> Hello Authenticators.  could you please authenticate this Manolo Hangisi? Thanks!


Shoes are authentic IMO.


----------



## audreylita

gengem.ob said:


> Hello, first time posting here for shoe assistance, I wish I had known about this brilliant thread before, but I probably don’t want to know about some things now!! Just purchased these from the TRR. Any thoughts?https://www.therealreal.com/product...rystal-embellishments-flats-8ey3t?position=92


Shoes are authentic IMO.


----------



## gengem.ob

audreylita said:


> Shoes are authentic IMO.


Thanks so much! Appreciate your time


----------



## tanchan

audreylita said:


> Shoes are authentic IMO.


Many thanks for your help. Appreciate it


----------



## Amar12

hello authenticators! what do you think of these chanel slingbacks? thank you in advance!

Item: Authentic Chanel Beige/Black Two Tone Leather Cap Toe Slingbacks Size 39
Listing number: 143958340019
Seller: 435met88
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/143958340019


----------



## shuze

Amar12 said:


> hello authenticators! what do you think of these chanel slingbacks? thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: Authentic Chanel Beige/Black Two Tone Leather Cap Toe Slingbacks Size 39
> Listing number: 143958340019
> Seller: 435met88
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/143958340019


Authentic IMO from what I can see but I’d prefer to see a close up of the interior lining and side stamping.


----------



## Nartnart

Hi, I picked these up from a local thrift store for $6.00.  Wondering if the might be the real deal. In my searches I see most buckles on Prada shoes are stamped "PRADA", mine are not. I have found a couple of pairs of similar shoes, but nothing to qualify them as "real". At the very least they are really nice shoes and they do fit me. Thank you for your help and stay well.


----------



## shuze

Amar12 said:


> hello authenticators! what do you think of these chanel slingbacks? thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: Authentic Chanel Beige/Black Two Tone Leather Cap Toe Slingbacks Size 39
> Listing number: 143958340019
> Seller: 435met88
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/143958340019


You really need to supply those other pictures since that shoe is so widely and well faked!


----------



## shuze

Nartnart said:


> Hi, I picked these up from a local thrift store for $6.00.  Wondering if the might be the real deal. In my searches I see most buckles on Prada shoes are stamped "PRADA", mine are not. I have found a couple of pairs of similar shoes, but nothing to qualify them as "real". At the very least they are really nice shoes and they do fit me. Thank you for your help and stay well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5010016


Authentic no question.


----------



## Nartnart

shuze said:


> Authentic no question.


Thank you so very much!


----------



## mwk

audreylita said:


> The shoes shown are authentic.  Men's Manolo Blahnik's are not always easy to find.



Thank you so much!

Went for the brown laced up - been delivered today and they look and feel amazing. Though I think that they need to go to the cobbler before wearing as the sole is very nice and soft leather and I don't wish to damage it - sure there is a topic on how to take care of them here on the forum somewhere


----------



## shuze

sandy2811 said:


> Hello ladies,
> Could you please help me authenticate these Chanel shoes? I contacted authenticate4u but they don’t do footwear any longer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic Chanel Beige Black Leather Flats Loafers 37.5  | eBay
> 
> 
> Authentic Chanel Flats. Beige with black patent leather on the toes and stripes on the heels. These are used but in good condition. Size is EU 37 1/2.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Sandy-I thought it was important to correct misinformation. I obviously have no knowledge of your specific interaction with authenticate4u but I just sent in a secondary market personal purchase of my own and mentioned in my request that it had been posted on tPF that they were no longer doing footwear. They responded that they’re definitely still doing footwear-just not all footwear and they will decline to authenticate certain categories and some specific shoes. 

Authentication by photo varies with every service. It doesn’t matter whether it’s a freebie opinion or a paid pro. As prices of luxury goods go through the roof, seemingly quality counterfeits can be made that are still profitable for the crooks. There are going to be cases where a photo just isn’t good enough. Some pros will then only authenticate by having the item physically sent to them for inspection or will just pass and refund the request.


----------



## shuze

mwk said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> Went for the brown laced up - been delivered today and they look and feel amazing. Though I think that they need to go to the cobbler before wearing as the sole is very nice and soft leather and I don't wish to damage it - sure there is a topic on how to take care of them here on the forum somewhere



i agree-great shoes but I’d definitely put a light Vibrum half sole (and heel if also just leather) on them. Not only will they protect the sole but they’ll give you much better traction. IMO leather soles are dangerous on a walking shoe. Depending on your personal taste you could also add a higher profile lug sole but that will change the look and add significant weight. Personally I’d just put on a thin one. Remember that you will have to pay attention on carpeting as they may grab.


----------



## pursenerd21

Hello,
I purchased the listed shoes below. Can you please tell me if they are authentic? 

Thanks in advance. 









						Chanel Beige 21c Suede Gold Cc Chain Logo Mule Slide Strap Flat Teva Dad 41 Sandals Regular (M, B)
					

Chanel 21C Beige Suede Gold CC Logo Mule Slide Strap Flat Teva Dad Sandals 41  ********** Chanel **********   Brand: Chanel Size: 41 (know your Chanel size)  Name: Dad Sandals Color: Beige Style: 21C Style#: G35927 X56028 0K06 Material: Suede Calfskin CC light gold chain logo on straps Beige...




					www.tradesy.com
				




Item: Chanel Beige 21c Suede Gold Cc Chain Logo Mule Slide (Dad Sandals)
Seller: Tradesy
Comments: I have only seen a couple pictures of this color floating around the internet and when I found my size I grabbed them. Now I’m afraid they may not be authentic since I have not seen anyone else with this specific color. Thanks again.


----------



## shuze

pursenerd21 said:


> Hello,
> I purchased the listed shoes below. Can you please tell me if they are authentic?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Beige 21c Suede Gold Cc Chain Logo Mule Slide Strap Flat Teva Dad 41 Sandals Regular (M, B)
> 
> 
> Chanel 21C Beige Suede Gold CC Logo Mule Slide Strap Flat Teva Dad Sandals 41  ********** Chanel **********   Brand: Chanel Size: 41 (know your Chanel size)  Name: Dad Sandals Color: Beige Style: 21C Style#: G35927 X56028 0K06 Material: Suede Calfskin CC light gold chain logo on straps Beige...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tradesy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Chanel Beige 21c Suede Gold Cc Chain Logo Mule Slide (Dad Sandals)
> Seller: Tradesy
> Comments: I have only seen a couple pictures of this color floating around the internet and when I found my size I grabbed them. Now I’m afraid they may not be authentic since I have not seen anyone else with this specific color. Thanks again.
> View attachment 5013649
> View attachment 5013650
> View attachment 5013651
> View attachment 5013652
> View attachment 5013653
> View attachment 5013654
> View attachment 5013655
> View attachment 5013656
> View attachment 5013657
> View attachment 5013658


Sorry but I can’t do this type of footwear. Wait and see if Audreylita comments.


----------



## audreylita

pursenerd21 said:


> Hello,
> I purchased the listed shoes below. Can you please tell me if they are authentic?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Beige 21c Suede Gold Cc Chain Logo Mule Slide Strap Flat Teva Dad 41 Sandals Regular (M, B)
> 
> 
> Chanel 21C Beige Suede Gold CC Logo Mule Slide Strap Flat Teva Dad Sandals 41  ********** Chanel **********   Brand: Chanel Size: 41 (know your Chanel size)  Name: Dad Sandals Color: Beige Style: 21C Style#: G35927 X56028 0K06 Material: Suede Calfskin CC light gold chain logo on straps Beige...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tradesy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Chanel Beige 21c Suede Gold Cc Chain Logo Mule Slide (Dad Sandals)
> Seller: Tradesy
> Comments: I have only seen a couple pictures of this color floating around the internet and when I found my size I grabbed them. Now I’m afraid they may not be authentic since I have not seen anyone else with this specific color. Thanks again.
> View attachment 5013649
> View attachment 5013650
> View attachment 5013651
> View attachment 5013652
> View attachment 5013653
> View attachment 5013654
> View attachment 5013655
> View attachment 5013656
> View attachment 5013657
> View attachment 5013658


----------



## audreylita

Sorry, some of these styles are being duplicated so heavily that they are difficult to authenticate by photos.  



pursenerd21 said:


> Hello,
> I purchased the listed shoes below. Can you please tell me if they are authentic?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Beige 21c Suede Gold Cc Chain Logo Mule Slide Strap Flat Teva Dad 41 Sandals Regular (M, B)
> 
> 
> Chanel 21C Beige Suede Gold CC Logo Mule Slide Strap Flat Teva Dad Sandals 41  ********** Chanel **********   Brand: Chanel Size: 41 (know your Chanel size)  Name: Dad Sandals Color: Beige Style: 21C Style#: G35927 X56028 0K06 Material: Suede Calfskin CC light gold chain logo on straps Beige...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tradesy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Chanel Beige 21c Suede Gold Cc Chain Logo Mule Slide (Dad Sandals)
> Seller: Tradesy
> Comments: I have only seen a couple pictures of this color floating around the internet and when I found my size I grabbed them. Now I’m afraid they may not be authentic since I have not seen anyone else with this specific color. Thanks again.
> View attachment 5013649
> View attachment 5013650
> View attachment 5013651
> View attachment 5013652
> View attachment 5013653
> View attachment 5013654
> View attachment 5013655
> View attachment 5013656
> View attachment 5013657
> View attachment 5013658


----------



## pursenerd21

audreylita said:


> Sorry, some of these styles are being duplicated so heavily that they are difficult to authenticate by photos.



Thanks for responding.


----------



## Kay88

Hello 

Kindly please help authenticate these:


Item: Hermes Oran Sandals
Listing number: 11849074
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...te-leather-oran-hermes-sandals-11849074.shtml

I just purchased these but only just found out I can get an opinion on here whether they’re authentic or not. Would be a good second opinion while I wait for their in house verification team.

Thanks in advance


----------



## audreylita

Kay88 said:


> Hello
> 
> Kindly please help authenticate these:
> 
> 
> Item: Hermes Oran Sandals
> Listing number: 11849074
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...te-leather-oran-hermes-sandals-11849074.shtml
> 
> I just purchased these but only just found out I can get an opinion on here whether they’re authentic or not. Would be a good second opinion while I wait for their in house verification team.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Shoes are authentic IMO.


----------



## Kay88

audreylita said:


> Shoes are authentic IMO.


Thanks lovely ☺️


----------



## witchygirl41

Hi all,
Would anyone be able to authenticate these Stuart Weitzman 5050's for me? They look okay to me but I've never seen them in real life so have nothing to go off.
Auction: https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-view-details.html?adId=1259914161
I do have some extra photos but I am aware they are not what is requested (sorry, the person only sent me as much as they could :/ ). I can post if needed. 

Thank y'all so much- really admirable the communityhere and what the mods do x


----------



## Kay88

audreylita said:


> Shoes are authentic IMO.



Hi again 

Kindly please authenticate another pair I’m looking at getting.

Item: Hermes oran sandals
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...wn-leather-oran-hermes-sandals-14891803.shtml

Thank you!


----------



## audreylita

Kay88 said:


> Hi again
> 
> Kindly please authenticate another pair I’m looking at getting.
> 
> Item: Hermes oran sandals
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...wn-leather-oran-hermes-sandals-14891803.shtml
> 
> Thank you!


Shoes are authentic IMO.


----------



## IntheOcean

Hi  I'm interested in these Manolo shoes, could you please take a look? These are all the pictures the seller provided, sorry, I know they are not the best!
Link: here


----------



## audreylita

IntheOcean said:


> Hi  I'm interested in these Manolo shoes, could you please take a look? These are all the pictures the seller provided, sorry, I know they are not the best!
> Link: here
> View attachment 5018678
> View attachment 5018679
> 
> 
> View attachment 5018680


Sorry photos are not adequate for authentication.


----------



## IntheOcean

audreylita said:


> Sorry photos are not adequate for authentication.


Got it, thank you!
ETA: hold on, I just noticed it's spelled Blalnik, not Blahnik   I guess that settles it, then.


----------



## shuze

IntheOcean said:


> Got it, thank you!
> ETA: hold on, I just noticed it's spelled Blalnik, not Blahnik   I guess that settles it, then.


Definitely counterfeit and not a legal one even though they tried by changing the letter. The heels would probably snap off in one wearing as the shoe isn’t balanced.


----------



## audreylita

shuze said:


> Definitely counterfeit and not a legal one even though they tried by changing the letter. The heels would probably snap off in one wearing as the shoe isn’t balanced.


I didn’t catch that without my glasses.  Ouch!


----------



## Veneta77

Hi! I received these Isabel Marant boots as a gift and was wondering if someone could help me with authentication?

Thanks so much in advance! I really appreciate your time


----------



## shuze

Veneta77 said:


> Hi! I received these Isabel Marant boots as a gift and was wondering if someone could help me with authentication?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance! I really appreciate your time


I don’t really know IM but if you unzip the boot so I can see the full lining, interior stamping, insole and seaming I can probably tell.

ALL when pics are posted they really need to be detailed and focused enough to show the grain of the leather.


----------



## Veneta77

shuze said:


> I don’t really know IM but if you unzip the boot so I can see the full lining, interior stamping, insole and seaming I can probably tell.
> 
> ALL when pics are posted they really need to be detailed and focused enough to show the grain of the leather.



Thank you, Shuze. I will take better pictures tomorrow. There is no zip, but it is genuine leather inside. 
Thank you so much for your reply.


----------



## Kay88

audreylita said:


> Shoes are authentic IMO.


Thank you!


----------



## Veneta77

I'm attaching additional pictures of Isabel Marant boots. Can I have your opinion on those? They look the real deal, but I couldn't  find them online.Thank you so very much for your time.


----------



## shuze

Veneta77 said:


> I'm attaching additional pictures of Isabel Marant boots. Can I have your opinion on those? They look the real deal, but I couldn't  find them online.Thank you so very much for your time.


I don’t see anything questionable. They look good to me but again, I don’t really know IM so I’m just looking at general construction.


----------



## Veneta77

Thank you very much, Shuze. Really appreciate it. I just couldn't find them online, that's why I wondered if they are real. Thank you so much.


----------



## sandy2811

shuze said:


> Sandy-I thought it was important to correct misinformation. I obviously have no knowledge of your specific interaction with authenticate4u but I just sent in a secondary market personal purchase of my own and mentioned in my request that it had been posted on tPF that they were no longer doing footwear. They responded that they’re definitely still doing footwear-just not all footwear and they will decline to authenticate certain categories and some specific shoes.
> 
> Authentication by photo varies with every service. It doesn’t matter whether it’s a freebie opinion or a paid pro. As prices of luxury goods go through the roof, seemingly quality counterfeits can be made that are still profitable for the crooks. There are going to be cases where a photo just isn’t good enough. Some pros will then only authenticate by having the item physically sent to them for inspection or will just pass and refund the request.


Hello Shuze, 
Sorry for late response. I got reponse from authenticate4u that they don't do Chanel footwear, maybe I did not state clearly enough.


----------



## BeenBurned

sandy2811 said:


> Hello Shuze,
> Sorry for late response. I got reponse from authenticate4u that they don't do Chanel footwear, maybe I did not state clearly enough.


Excuse me for chiming in but I just wanted to say that I used A4U for Chanel shoes.

ETA: This is the portion of my PDF document showing such:


----------



## witchygirl41

witchygirl41 said:


> Hi all,
> Would anyone be able to authenticate these Stuart Weitzman 5050's for me? They look okay to me but I've never seen them in real life so have nothing to go off.
> Auction: https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-view-details.html?adId=1259914161
> I do have some extra photos but I am aware they are not what is requested (sorry, the person only sent me as much as they could :/ ). I can post if needed.
> 
> Thank y'all so much- really admirable the community here and what the mods do x




Sorry, I believe this may have taken a while to get through the mods, I am a new memeber so I do apoligise for reitterating myself but if anyone would be able to assist me I would be incredibly grateful.


----------



## shuze

sandy2811 said:


> Hello Shuze,
> Sorry for late response. I got reponse from authenticate4u that they don't do Chanel footwear, maybe I did not state clearly enough.


They definitely do Chanel footwear but they may have passed on your specific pair just like we sometimes pass on opinions here. Chanel is getting so highly and well faked that it doesn’t surprise me if a pro sometimes passes depending on the pictures and the style.


----------



## sandy2811

shuze said:


> They definitely do Chanel footwear but they may have passed on your specific pair just like we sometimes pass on opinions here. Chanel is getting so highly and well faked that it doesn’t surprise me if a pro sometimes passes depending on the pictures and the style.


No I did not even send photos to them, just emailed and asked how to proceed the transaction to authenticate a pair of Chanel shoes and they immediately said no.


----------



## shuze

sandy2811 said:


> No I did not even send photos to them, just emailed and asked how to proceed the transaction to authenticate a pair of Chanel shoes and they immediately said no.


No clue. Did you have some history with them? Anyway, you can see that been burned has used them for Chanel and I know someone else that just used them recently on a pair of sandals.


----------



## sandy2811

First time ever I reached out to them, I don't even know how to proceed the transaction, hence I wrote that email. No idea at all! I am honestly surprised.


----------



## shuze

sandy2811 said:


> First time ever I reached out to them, I don't even know how to proceed the transaction, hence I wrote that email. No idea at all! I am honestly surprised.


Sorry that happened. Maybe someone new there?


----------



## sandy2811

BeenBurned said:


> Excuse me for chiming in but I just wanted to say that I used A4U for Chanel shoes.
> 
> ETA: This is the portion of my PDF document showing such:
> View attachment 5020336


When did you have them authenticated?


----------



## BeenBurned

sandy2811 said:


> When did you have them authenticated?


 My authentication was for vintage ballet flats and the date on the PDF document is Dec. 14, 2018.


----------



## sandy2811

shuze said:


> Sorry that happened. Maybe someone new there?


Maybe. Should I try one more time?


BeenBurned said:


> My authentication was for vintage ballet flats and the date on the PDF document is Dec. 14, 2018.


Well, maybe they have changed their policy


----------



## shuze

sandy2811 said:


> Maybe. Should I try one more time?
> 
> Well, maybe they have changed their policy


No my friend’s sandals were recent. I don’t have an answer.


----------



## garciaj

Hi everyone! Can anyone help authenticate this Chanel shoes pls. Thank you in advance.


----------



## walterbatt

Hi shoe gurus  
Can someone please help me authenticate these Manolos? I think they are vintage, but could just be fake!
Let me know what you think. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## audreylita

walterbatt said:


> Hi shoe gurus
> Can someone please help me authenticate these Manolos? I think they are vintage, but could just be fake!
> Let me know what you think. Thanks in advance!!!
> View attachment 5022784
> View attachment 5022786
> View attachment 5022787
> 
> View attachment 5022788


Shoes are authentic.


----------



## shuze

garciaj said:


> Hi everyone! Can anyone help authenticate this Chanel shoes pls. Thank you in advance.


Sorry but passing. That shoe is too widely faked. I can only tell in hand. I think Audreylita will say the same but wait and see.


----------



## walterbatt

audreylita said:


> Shoes are authentic.


Thank you so much ❤️


----------



## audreylita

garciaj said:


> Hi everyone! Can anyone help authenticate this Chanel shoes pls. Thank you in advance.


Yes, sorry, agreed, this shoe has been copied too well and without the actual shoe in hand it's impossible to authenticate properly.


----------



## mwk

shuze said:


> i agree-great shoes but I’d definitely put a light Vibrum half sole (and heel if also just leather) on them. Not only will they protect the sole but they’ll give you much better traction. IMO leather soles are dangerous on a walking shoe. Depending on your personal taste you could also add a higher profile lug sole but that will change the look and add significant weight. Personally I’d just put on a thin one. Remember that you will have to pay attention on carpeting as they may grab.



Thank you, shoes with the cobbler  

Fully agree with leather soles being wee bit dangerous - went with a light half soles to add traction. Due to lockdown things take a bit longer but shoes will be ready to collect on the 29th, perfectly in time before returning to the office.


----------



## sandy2811

audreylita said:


> The pictures could be better but they appear to be authentic.


Thank you Audreylita, for some reasons I missed your response. I asked for some more photos from the seller. Please have a look just in case . I really appreciate your help .


----------



## audreylita

sandy2811 said:


> Thank you Audreylita, for some reasons I missed your response. I asked for some more photos from the seller. Please have a look just in case . I really appreciate your help .


They look good.


----------



## sandy2811

audreylita said:


> They look good.


Thanks a lot.


----------



## tanchan

Hello Authenticators,

Can help authenticate this Manolo hangisi shoes please. Thank you in advance.


----------



## audreylita

tanchan said:


> Hello Authenticators,
> 
> Can help authenticate this Manolo hangisi shoes please. Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033324
> View attachment 5033325
> View attachment 5033326
> View attachment 5033327
> View attachment 5033328
> View attachment 5033329
> View attachment 5033330
> View attachment 5033331
> View attachment 5033332
> View attachment 5033333


Authentic IMO.


----------



## tanchan

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO.



Thank youu so muchhh


----------



## kacaruso

Good morning 
Could you please kindly take a look at these for me? These have been on my wish list for such a long time, but I’m to scared to take a plunge without your opinion. Thank you so much for your time x
Name: Gucci Princetown wool 
Sellers ID: fashionbrandsrus 
Item number: 384008607397
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gucci-Ne...Bnib-rose-embroidered-princetown/384008607397


----------



## audreylita

kacaruso said:


> Good morning
> Could you please kindly take a look at these for me? These have been on my wish list for such a long time, but I’m to scared to take a plunge without your opinion. Thank you so much for your time x
> Name: Gucci Princetown wool
> Sellers ID: fashionbrandsrus
> Item number: 384008607397
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gucci-Ne...Bnib-rose-embroidered-princetown/384008607397


They're probably OK but I'll pass this one to Shuze for further reference.  The Gucci Princetown is extensively knocked off and is difficult to tell from these pictures.


----------



## kacaruso

audreylita said:


> They're probably OK but I'll pass this one to Shuze for further reference.  The Gucci Princetown is extensively knocked off and is difficult to tell from these pictures.


Thank you so much


----------



## Kimmi323

Hi Everyone 

I purchased a pair of beige Salvatore Fertagamo Vara shoes from a thrift store, could you help authenticate it? 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## shuze

kacaruso said:


> Thank you so much


So highly faked but I don’t see anything screaming either. Definitely pull out a few hairs and burn them in something safe to make sure it turns fully to ash.


----------



## MaxDexter

Hello, 
Please can you have a look at these MENS manolo Blahniks? It says hand made in Italy at the bottom. Thanks in advance.


----------



## audreylita

MaxDexter said:


> Hello,
> Please can you have a look at these MENS manolo Blahniks? It says hand made in Italy at the bottom. Thanks in advance.
> View attachment 5040336
> View attachment 5040337
> View attachment 5040338
> View attachment 5040339


I’m familiar with this specific shoe so can authenticate it.  In the future please refer to the first page of this thread which specifies all the photos needed for proper authentication.  Thanks.


----------



## MaxDexter

audreylita said:


> I’m familiar with this specific shoe so can authenticate it.  In the future please refer to the first page of this thread which specifies all the photos needed for proper authentication.  Thanks.



OK, thanks for letting me know. Since you are familiar with them, can you tell me if they are originals please? I need to know.


----------



## audreylita

MaxDexter said:


> OK, thanks for letting me know. Since you are familiar with them, can you tell me if they are originals please? I need to know.


They are Manolo Blahnik flats, I don't know what you mean by originals.


----------



## MaxDexter

audreylita said:


> They are Manolo Blahnik flats, I don't know what you mean by originals.


I mean can you tell me if they are authentic please?


----------



## audreylita

MaxDexter said:


> I mean can you tell me if they are authentic please?


I responded that they are authentic.


----------



## MaxDexter

audreylita said:


> I responded that they are authentic.


LOL sorry, I didn't understand you. Thanks for the help


----------



## kacaruso

shuze said:


> So highly faked but I don’t see anything screaming either. Definitely pull out a few hairs and burn them in something safe to make sure it turns fully to ash.


I did the burning test  - the hair turned into a dark lump but upon touching to ash (I’ve added a picture together with some photos taken by me). If you could take another look I’d be so grateful ❤️ Thank you


----------



## carrieokieyogi

Hi there! 
I’m new here. Any chance anyone could help authenticate either of these? Also, do all Jimmy Choo’s run half a size small or just certain styles?


			https://posh.mk/O3Mqxc4m8eb
		




			https://posh.mk/JBYTTyFn8eb


----------



## shuze

kacaruso said:


> I did the burning test  - the hair turned into a dark lump but upon touching to ash (I’ve added a picture together with some photos taken by me). If you could take another look I’d be so grateful ❤ Thank you



I don’t see anything obvious and at least we know that’s genuine fur but that shoe is so highly faked that I cannot authenticate them without having them in hand. Sorry but that’s the best I can do.


----------



## shuze

carrieokieyogi said:


> Hi there!
> I’m new here. Any chance anyone could help authenticate either of these? Also, do all Jimmy Choo’s run half a size small or just certain styles?
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/O3Mqxc4m8eb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/JBYTTyFn8eb


 I don’t open links and believe that’s true of the other authenticators here. Please post the actual pictures.


----------



## carrieokieyogi

shuze said:


> I don’t open links and believe that’s true of the other authenticators here. Please post the actual pictures.


My apologies. I had seen some eBay links posted and thought that was the preferred way.


----------



## shuze

carrieokieyogi said:


> My apologies. I had seen some eBay links posted and thought that was the preferred way.


Sorry but it depends on the links. I’ll open eBay but also would like pictures posted. They both look OK to me. The darker pair is definitely OK. The pictures aren’t really great on the other but I think they’re OK too and HF is definitely legit.


----------



## milhew

Hi everyone, I’ve purchased these Chanel flats, not sure if it’s original 

What do you think?


----------



## shuze

milhew said:


> Hi everyone, I’ve purchased these Chanel flats, not sure if it’s original
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 5043519
> View attachment 5043520
> View attachment 5043521
> View attachment 5043522
> View attachment 5043523
> View attachment 5043524
> View attachment 5043526
> View attachment 5043527


Is there a link to the sale? I think they’re OK but I’d like audreylita to look at them too. On highly faked styles it can get tough to make a call off pictures alone.


----------



## audreylita

milhew said:


> Hi everyone, I’ve purchased these Chanel flats, not sure if it’s original
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 5043519
> View attachment 5043520
> View attachment 5043521
> View attachment 5043522
> View attachment 5043523
> View attachment 5043524
> View attachment 5043526
> View attachment 5043527





milhew said:


> Hi everyone, I’ve purchased these Chanel flats, not sure if it’s original
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 5043519
> View attachment 5043520
> View attachment 5043521
> View attachment 5043522
> View attachment 5043523
> View attachment 5043524
> View attachment 5043526
> View attachment 5043527


Yes we definitely need a link to an original listing on this shoe.


----------



## mwk

Hello. Found those lovely ones recently - any red flags?

Platform: eBay

Item: Givenchy mens leather shoes size 41 grey used in good condition.

seller:n.n9064

link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy...rentrq:a83b52061780a6e610ce9192fffdd7ac|iid:1

thank you for any advise


----------



## shuze

mwk said:


> Hello. Found those lovely ones recently - any red flags?
> 
> Platform: eBay
> 
> Item: Givenchy mens leather shoes size 41 grey used in good condition.
> 
> seller:n.n9064
> 
> link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-mens-leather-shoes-size-41-grey-used-in-good-condition-with-box/282834148868?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=221aafee063c46ada970a64a0ff40faf&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=282834148868&itm=282834148868&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Givenchy&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:a0bc76bc-96fd-11eb-b547-8ae9a62b6655|parentrq:a83b52061780a6e610ce9192fffdd7ac|iid:1
> 
> thank you for any advise


Authentic IMO


----------



## mwk

Thank you!


----------



## carrieokieyogi

shuze said:


> Sorry but it depends on the links. I’ll open eBay but also would like pictures posted. They both look OK to me. The darker pair is definitely OK. The pictures aren’t really great on the other but I think they’re OK too and HF is definitely legit.


Thank you


----------



## Eti Sharon

Hi dear. I bought second hand chanel ballerina shoes for 400$ and want to make sure they are authentic. The serial number inside the shoe: D G02819
Appreciate your opinion
Thanks


----------



## shuze

Eti Sharon said:


> Hi dear. I bought second hand chanel ballerina shoes for 400$ and want to make sure they are authentic. The serial number inside the shoe: D G02819
> Appreciate your opinion
> Thanks


I believe Audreylita will agree that your pictures are not sufficient for authentication. The shoe is very well faked. At the least we need clear pictures of the interior stamping on insole and side and a clear closeup picture of the sole stamping.


----------



## Eti Sharon

Hi dear,
Thanks for you reply. Very appreciate. I hope you identify they are authentic via the pictures as requested. Thank you


----------



## Eti Sharon

Hi, 
I have another question regarding attached gucci second hand shoes I want to buy. It has serial number. Hope the pictures are sufficient for authentication. 
Appreciate a lot your help,
Eti


----------



## audreylita

Eti Sharon said:


> Hi dear,
> Thanks for you reply. Very appreciate. I hope you identify they are authentic via the pictures as requested. Thank you


Authentic IMO.


----------



## audreylita

Eti Sharon said:


> Hi,
> I have another question regarding attached gucci second hand shoes I want to buy. It has serial number. Hope the pictures are sufficient for authentication.
> Appreciate a lot your help,
> Eti


The first page of this thread details the photos needed for proper authentication.  And if someone is good enough to manufacture an entire shoe, then they could easily hot stamp some numbers on it.


----------



## Eti Sharon

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO.


Thanks a lot. The IMO means serial number??
Sorry for this question as I am new here


----------



## Eti Sharon

audreylita said:


> The first page of this thread details the photos needed for proper authentication.  And if someone is good enough to manufacture an entire shoe, then they could easily hot stamp some numbers on it.


Hi,
Thanks for the clarification.
Please see attached the pictures required for authentification.
Thanks a lot
I appreciate your help


----------



## audreylita

Eti Sharon said:


> Thanks a lot. The IMO means serial number??
> Sorry for this question as I am new here


IMO means in my opinion.


----------



## audreylita

Eti Sharon said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for the clarification.
> Please see attached the pictures required for authentification.
> Thanks a lot
> I appreciate your help


Shoes are authentic IMO.


----------



## Eti Sharon

Thanks a lot!!! I appreciate your help!


----------



## ALittleOldMan

Hi! I'm looking to get this pair of Geobaskets Authenticated. I picked them up for cheap because the sole is falling off, but I'm not sure if I got scammed. Let me know what you think and if you need more photos. Thanks!


----------



## shuze

ALittleOldMan said:


> Hi! I'm looking to get this pair of Geobaskets Authenticated. I picked them up for cheap because the sole is falling off, but I'm not sure if I got scammed. Let me know what you think and if you need more photos. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5052805
> View attachment 5052806
> View attachment 5052807
> View attachment 5052808
> View attachment 5052809
> View attachment 5052810
> View attachment 5052811
> View attachment 5052812
> View attachment 5052813
> View attachment 5052814
> View attachment 5052815
> View attachment 5052816


Sorry but I don’t do sneaks.


----------



## ALittleOldMan

Dang ok, thanks for letting me know. Do you know somewhere else I could go to get these legit checked without paying for a certificate/official service? If not that's all right.


----------



## shuze

No clue-sorry!


----------



## ak313

Hi. I'm wondering if these Tory Burch wedges are authentic?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## shuze

ak313 said:


> Hi. I'm wondering if these Tory Burch wedges are authentic?  Thanks in advance!


IMO authentic.


----------



## nadir74

Need help authenticating these. Thanks in advance.


----------



## shuze

nadir74 said:


> Need help authenticating these. Thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 5061572
> View attachment 5061573
> View attachment 5061574
> View attachment 5061575
> View attachment 5061620


Is there stamping under the strap? If so I may post an opinion. If not, I will pass and defer to audreylita.


----------



## audreylita

nadir74 said:


> Need help authenticating these. Thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 5061572
> View attachment 5061573
> View attachment 5061574
> View attachment 5061575
> View attachment 5061620


Could you please post a link to the auction site?


----------



## carrieokieyogi

Hello. Any chance I could get some help authenticating these, please?


----------



## nadir74

audreylita said:


> Could you please post a link to the auction site?



They're from Vinted, I use an app for that, I'll try find the link.


----------



## nadir74

shuze said:


> Is there stamping under the strap? If so I may post an opinion. If not, I will pass and defer to audreylita.


Thanks. I'll ask for more pics


----------



## audreylita

nadir74 said:


> Thanks. I'll ask for more pics


The first page of this thread details requested info.


----------



## shuze

carrieokieyogi said:


> Hello. Any chance I could get some help authenticating these, please?


Authentic IMO


----------



## MimiCat

Hello! Can you please let me know if these shoes are authentic? I’ve never seen in person shoes with the lettering located like this. Yet, I know that some vintage style sole’s markings may look different than current styles. Thank you in advance!
Ps. These are the pictures supplied by the seller.


----------



## audreylita

MimiCat said:


> Hello! Can you please let me know if these shoes are authentic? I’ve never seen in person shoes with the lettering located like this. Yet, I know that some vintage style sole’s markings may look different than current styles. Thank you in advance!
> Ps. These are the pictures supplied by the seller.
> View attachment 5066057
> 
> 
> View attachment 5066058
> 
> 
> View attachment 5066059
> 
> 
> View attachment 5066060


Pictures are really not adequate for proper authentication but I'm very familiar with this particular shoe, it's an older model and is authentic.  Please refer to the first page of this thread for photos needed in the future.  Thanks.


----------



## MimiCat

audreylita said:


> Pictures are really not adequate for proper authentication but I'm very familiar with this particular shoe, it's an older model and is authentic.  Please refer to the first page of this thread for photos needed in the future.  Thanks.



Thank you Audreylita! I really appreciate you taking the time to reply and give me the information. First time I’m posting in this thread and I made the mistake not to read the first page. It won’t happen again. Again, thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## tymliz

Hello everyone,

Hope someone can help me authenticate the below from a consignment store.

Item: MB Hangisi
Link:  https://lafayette-consignment.mysho...gue/products/manolo-blahnik-high-heels-in-red
Store: Lafayette Consignment 

Unfortunately, I can’t visit the store in person due to lockdown. Also, they’re not accepting returns.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Amar12

hi, please help me authenticate these shoes. 

Item Name (if you know it): Gucci Princetown 
Link (if available): https://posh.mk/FBVpBzzM9fb
Seller: kmierek
Comments: N/A


----------



## audreylita

tymliz said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Hope someone can help me authenticate the below from a consignment store.
> 
> Item: MB Hangisi
> Link:  https://lafayette-consignment.mysho...gue/products/manolo-blahnik-high-heels-in-red
> Store: Lafayette Consignment
> 
> Unfortunately, I can’t visit the store in person due to lockdown. Also, they’re not accepting returns.
> 
> Thank you so much!


Given the few photos shown, they appear to be authentic.


----------



## audreylita

Amar12 said:


> hi, please help me authenticate these shoes.
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Gucci Princetown
> Link (if available): https://posh.mk/FBVpBzzM9fb
> Seller: kmierek
> Comments: N/A


Pictures could be better but they appear to be authentic.


----------



## Koko31

Christian louboutin anastamara flat tresse/ calf

The logo on these where a bit questionable. Please help. Are they authentic?

Thank you!


----------



## shuze

Koko31 said:


> Christian louboutin anastamara flat tresse/ calf
> 
> The logo on these where a bit questionable. Please help. Are they authentic?
> 
> Thank you!


Please post on the Louboutin thread:





						Authenticate These Christian Louboutins! Must Read Sticky Post Before Posting
					

.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## tymliz

audreylita said:


> Pictures could be better but they appear to be authentic.


Thank you so much!! Have a great day! ❤
oops! I meant to to reply from my posting. Thanks anyways!


----------



## mwk

Hello. Can someone please advise me about those:

platform: Depop
Item: Manolo Blahnik Magenta Brogues
Link: https://www.depop.com/products/tabbiemc-manolo-blahnik-magenta-brogues-worn/

Love the colour and something different for summer.

Thank you.


----------



## audreylita

mwk said:


> Hello. Can someone please advise me about those:
> 
> platform: Depop
> Item: Manolo Blahnik Magenta Brogues
> Link: https://www.depop.com/products/tabbiemc-manolo-blahnik-magenta-brogues-worn/
> 
> Love the colour and something different for summer.
> 
> Thank you.


The shoes appear to be authentic, although I'm puzzled by the statement of 62 sold.  I'm not a member of this site so cannot fully access the listing for her feedback.


----------



## olivia__m

Hi everyone, 
Could I please get some help authenticating these vintage Chanel shoes. 

The stitching quality, the sole and heel are very high quality which make me think real. The box and dust bags also match what I would expect from Chanel.
The uncertainty comes from the inner sole, the way the strap is attached. The finish seems questionable, should the ankle straps be tucked under the sole like that? - it does match the picture on the outside of the shoebox though, so could this have been a vintage Chanel design.

Also see pictures of the straps and buckle. The stitching on the strap is high quality and flawless around the leather straps, but then the buckle I am unsure of. Did Chanel emboss their logos on the buckle like this? The edges of the buckle are also not flawless.

Curious to hear your thoughts!

Thank you,
Olivia


----------



## audreylita

olivia__m said:


> Hi everyone,
> Could I please get some help authenticating these vintage Chanel shoes.
> 
> The stitching quality, the sole and heel are very high quality which make me think real. The box and dust bags also match what I would expect from Chanel.
> The uncertainty comes from the inner sole, the way the strap is attached. The finish seems questionable, should the ankle straps be tucked under the sole like that? - it does match the picture on the outside of the shoebox though, so could this have been a vintage Chanel design.
> 
> Also see pictures of the straps and buckle. The stitching on the strap is high quality and flawless around the leather straps, but then the buckle I am unsure of. Did Chanel emboss their logos on the buckle like this? The edges of the buckle are also not flawless.
> 
> Curious to hear your thoughts!
> 
> Thank you,
> Olivia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5088323
> View attachment 5088324
> View attachment 5088325
> View attachment 5088326
> View attachment 5088327
> View attachment 5088328
> View attachment 5088329
> View attachment 5088331
> View attachment 5088332
> View attachment 5088333
> View attachment 5088334
> View attachment 5088335


Shoes are authentic IMO.


----------



## aussiedog90

Hi can someone authenticate the shoes? I have doubt from the metallic inner sole and no dots shown at the sole (below handmade in Italy)


----------



## audreylita

aussiedog90 said:


> Hi can someone authenticate the shoes? I have doubt from the metallic inner sole and no dots shown at the sole (below handmade in Italy)
> 
> View attachment 5092541
> 
> 
> View attachment 5092546
> 
> 
> View attachment 5092552


Is there a link to an auction?  The first page of this thread is helpful with info needed for proper authentication.


----------



## aussiedog90

audreylita said:


> Is there a link to an auction?  The first page of this thread is helpful with info needed for proper authentication.


Apologise. My first time posting in the thread and not reading the first page.

it’s not in auction. But here’s the Link: https://www.huntstreet.com/sell/manolo-blahnik-satin-hangisi-pumps-11
Comments: I have doubt on the metallic sole and the missing dots on the sole.
Would you be able to help?


----------



## audreylita

aussiedog90 said:


> Apologise. My first time posting in the thread and not reading the first page.
> 
> it’s not in auction. But here’s the Link: https://www.huntstreet.com/sell/manolo-blahnik-satin-hangisi-pumps-11
> Comments: I have doubt on the metallic sole and the missing dots on the sole.
> Would you be able to help?


The pictures really aren't sufficient for me to be 100% but by all indications, these shoes appear to be authentic.  First generation hangisi's did not have the 'dots' on the sole, and there were a number of different color innersoles used on these shoes.


----------



## calistaay

I bought from a lady off online, I’m almost certain this is fake. I compared to the one I have it looks so off == please help thanks!


----------



## audreylita

calistaay said:


> I bought from a lady off online, I’m almost certain this is fake. I compared to the one I have it looks so off == please help thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5093250
> View attachment 5093251
> View attachment 5093252
> View attachment 5093253
> View attachment 5093255


Terrible fakes.


----------



## calistaay

audreylita said:


> Terrible fakes.


Thank you for your help


----------



## carrieokieyogi

Hi all, would really like to buy my first pair of Manolo’s. Would anyone be able to help me out in authenticating these. They were originally purchased off The RealReal, now for sale on Poshmark.
Also, not sure if this is the right place to ask about sizing...
For both Jimmy Choo and Manolo’s, should I stick to the same size I wear in Louboutins? (I only have one pair, a 37.5 in patent Ron Ron’s)


----------



## MaxDexter

Please help me authenticate these shoes. 

Item name : Paul Smith Tassle Loafers Shoes Burgundy Perforated Fabric + Leather Size 8
Item seller : comme--ill--fault
Item number: 393341794515
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/39334179...rentrq:b94b29d41790a44c3a488eaaffef6f5f|iid:1
Pictures:


----------



## audreylita

carrieokieyogi said:


> Hi all, would really like to buy my first pair of Manolo’s. Would anyone be able to help me out in authenticating these. They were originally purchased off The RealReal, now for sale on Poshmark.
> Also, not sure if this is the right place to ask about sizing...
> For both Jimmy Choo and Manolo’s, should I stick to the same size I wear in Louboutins? (I only have one pair, a 37.5 in patent Ron Ron’s)


Do you have a link to the listing?  These photos aren’t sufficient.


----------



## Luxlynx

Help. Wich Saint Laurent Tribute are authentic of this two pairs?


----------



## shuze

Please refer to the first page for necessary pictures. Your pictures cannot tell us anything.


----------



## shuze

MaxDexter said:


> Please help me authenticate these shoes.
> 
> Item name : Paul Smith Tassle Loafers Shoes Burgundy Perforated Fabric + Leather Size 8
> Item seller : comme--ill--fault
> Item number: 393341794515
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/393341794515?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=b30e71c16f9448918177ea375c5e1f9e&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=393341794515&itm=393341794515&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Paul+Smith&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:1b9b3fd4-c0a8-11eb-8170-1219e2e8ead3|parentrq:b94b29d41790a44c3a488eaaffef6f5f|iid:1
> Pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5096327
> View attachment 5096328
> View attachment 5096329
> View attachment 5096330
> View attachment 5096331
> View attachment 5096332
> View attachment 5096333


Please use a orofessional authenticator for men’s shoes.


----------



## carrieokieyogi

audreylita said:


> Do you have a link to the listing?  These photos aren’t sufficient.


My apologies. Link is here.


			https://posh.mk/wVkFdsDCJgb
		


The same seller also has a pair of Jimmy Choos I’m considering. Not sure if the pictures on the listing are enough to authenticate. 
https://posh.mk/rBSUXjPCJgb


----------



## audreylita

carrieokieyogi said:


> My apologies. Link is here.
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/wVkFdsDCJgb
> 
> 
> 
> The same seller also has a pair of Jimmy Choos I’m considering. Not sure if the pictures on the listing are enough to authenticate.
> https://posh.mk/rBSUXjPCJgb


The Manolo's are authentic and an older style, the vamp is very long and seems a bit misshapen.  The Jimmy Choos also appear to be authentic.


----------



## carrieokieyogi

audreylita said:


> The Manolo's are authentic and an older style, the vamp is very long and seems a bit misshapen.  The Jimmy Choos also appear to be authentic.


Thanks so much for taking the time. I haven’t seen Manolo’s with the “handmade in Italy” stamp in that placing before which made me question it. Thanks again!!


----------



## Izo

Hello everyone! I bought these two boots. What do you think? (I am new at here, I hope that i am at right thread for boots)


----------



## shuze

Izo said:


> Hello everyone! I bought these two boots. What do you think? (I am new at here, I hope that i am at right thread for boots)


They're both fine.


----------



## Izo

shuze said:


> They're both fine.


thank you


----------



## IntheOcean

Hi  May I ask about these Dior pumps? Hope the pictures are crisp enough. Thank you!
Link: here


----------



## calistaay

audreylita said:


> Terrible fakes.


Hello audreylita, sorry to disturb. Just would like to check with you if I send those photos to a staff at manolo would they tell me it’s not authentic since I’ve bought something from the sales associate before. The lady does not want to refund me my money and insist it is authentic. Thanks.


----------



## audreylita

calistaay said:


> Hello audreylita, sorry to disturb. Just would like to check with you if I send those photos to a staff at manolo would they tell me it’s not authentic since I’ve bought something from the sales associate before. The lady does not want to refund me my money and insist it is authentic. Thanks.


I can’t answer specifically for Manolo Blahnik, but most staff at brand boutiques are instructed not to offer authenticity advice.  There are so many errors with this shoe, there are almost too many to count, but right out of the gate the shoes are clearly machine stitched, and all of Manolo‘s shoes are hand stitched.  I’ve been buying Manolo‘s shoes since the mid-80s and can tell you that these are one of the worst pairs of fakes I’ve ever seen.


----------



## calistaay

audreylita said:


> I can’t answer specifically for Manolo Blahnik, but most staff at brand boutiques are instructed not to offer authenticity advice.  There are so many errors with this shoe, there are almost too many to count, but right out of the gate the shoes are clearly machine stitched, and all of Manolo‘s shoes are hand stitched.  I’ve been buying Manolo‘s shoes since the mid-80s and can tell you that these are one of the worst pairs of fakes I’ve ever seen.


Thanks so much, I do agree as well. she insisted she bought from a reputable department store but that store closed down. I have reached out to my sales associate at manolo at another department store for help. I just don’t understand why would she need proof on the authenticator when everyone on the forum does it on a good will basis.hopefully a sales associate confirmation from manolo will convince her.


----------



## BeenBurned

calistaay said:


> I bought from a lady off online, I’m almost certain this is fake. I compared to the one I have it looks so off == please help thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5093250
> View attachment 5093251
> View attachment 5093252
> View attachment 5093253
> View attachment 5093255





calistaay said:


> Hello audreylita, sorry to disturb. Just would like to check with you if I send those photos to a staff at manolo would they tell me it’s not authentic since I’ve bought something from the sales associate before. The lady does not want to refund me my money and insist it is authentic. Thanks.





calistaay said:


> Thanks so much, I do agree as well. she insisted she bought from a reputable department store but that store closed down. I have reached out to my sales associate at manolo at another department store for help. I just don’t understand why would she need proof on the authenticator when everyone on the forum does it on a good will basis.hopefully a sales associate confirmation from manolo will convince her.


I hope you don't mind my chiming in. 

How did you pay for the shoes? If you used a credit card, open a dispute with your card issuer. 

You said you "bought from a lady off online." Does that mean there's a link to the listing on a website? Most websites have a buyer protection dispute process. Can you post a link to the listing and open a dispute there?


----------



## shuze

IntheOcean said:


> Hi  May I ask about these Dior pumps? Hope the pictures are crisp enough. Thank you!
> Link: here
> View attachment 5104470
> View attachment 5104471
> View attachment 5104472
> View attachment 5104473
> View attachment 5104474
> View attachment 5104475


Picture of lining underside of the front please.


----------



## samouu

Hi again, here are some sandals I got for a fair price but I am wondering about their authenticity as the serial number is seems uneven to me
Your professional help would be greatly appreciated as I've only until tomorrow to return them 

Item Name: Louis Vuitton Mule lockit trunk damier azur

View attachment 5109571
View attachment 5109572
View attachment 5109573
View attachment 5109574
View attachment 5109575
View attachment 5109576
View attachment 5109577
View attachment 5109578
View attachment 5109579
View attachment 5109580
View attachment 5109581


----------



## prsmisa

Hello, need help with these Chanel cap toe flats








						Chanel Holographic Ballerina Flats - clothing & accessories - by owner
					

$300 OBO Stunning patent leather holographic flats with canvas toe cap. Come with box and card. These shoes are stunning - must see to believe the quality. 100% leather upper and sole, brand new...



					vancouver.craigslist.org
				




The seller says the shoes come with a card. I thought Chanel shoes don't come with authenticity card? Another thing is that it's not true to size: it's 39C but fits like a US/CAD 6. The seller says it's authentic but I would like an expert's help. These are the only photos I have.


----------



## shuze

samouu said:


> Hi again, here are some sandals I got for a fair price but I am wondering about their authenticity as the serial number is seems uneven to me
> Your professional help would be greatly appreciated as I've only until tomorrow to return them
> 
> Item Name: Louis Vuitton Mule lockit trunk damier azur
> 
> View attachment 5109571
> View attachment 5109572
> View attachment 5109573
> View attachment 5109574
> View attachment 5109575
> View attachment 5109576
> View attachment 5109577
> View attachment 5109578
> View attachment 5109579
> View attachment 5109580
> View attachment 5109581


Please post the actual pictures. TY


----------



## samouu

shuze said:


> Please post the actual pictures. TY


So sorry, here are the pictures. Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## samouu

samouu said:


> So sorry, here are the pictures. Thanks a lot for your help!
> 
> View attachment 5110651
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110652
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110653
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110654
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110655
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110656
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110657
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110658
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110659
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110660
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110661
> View attachment 5110651
> View attachment 5110652
> View attachment 5110653
> View attachment 5110654
> View attachment 5110655



Please note that the sides of the shoes are cracked. Is that normal? thank you


----------



## shuze

samouu said:


> Please note that the sides of the shoes are cracked. Is that normal? thank you
> 
> View attachment 5110667
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110668
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110669


Sorry but IMO they are not genuine. The soles are not made correctly. Where did you get them? Is there a listing?


----------



## samouu

shuze said:


> Sorry but IMO they are not genuine. The soles are not made correctly. Where did yo get them? Is there a listing?


Thanks a lot for your input. I got these from a local consignment shop in Geneva and before you give me your opinion I enquired them about the « date code » which seemed a red flag to me. So keeping my fingers crossed that they will refund me and let me return them!


----------



## shuze

samouu said:


> Thanks a lot for your input. I got these from a local consignment shop in Geneva and before you give me your opinion I enquired them about the « date code » which seemed a red flag to me. So keeping my fingers crossed that they will refund me and let me return them!


I hope so too! The stamp isn’t done by heat, the soling is wrong, the insole stamping is off. IMO they MUST refund you and you can always go to a professional for a small fee if needed.


----------



## BeenBurned

shuze said:


> Sorry but IMO they are not genuine. The soles are not made correctly. Where did you get them? Is there a listing?





samouu said:


> Thanks a lot for your input. I got these from a local consignment shop in Geneva and before you give me your opinion I enquired them about the « date code » which seemed a red flag to me. So keeping my fingers crossed that they will refund me and let me return them!


See my post on the previous page -#12,774 (and link below) with a suggestion on handling the return of fakes.




__





						Authenticate Those SHOES
					

The Manolo's are authentic and an older style, the vamp is very long and seems a bit misshapen.  The Jimmy Choos also appear to be authentic.  Thanks so much for taking the time. I haven’t seen Manolo’s with the “handmade in Italy” stamp in that placing before which made me question it. Thanks...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## carrieokieyogi

Anyone able to help me out on these? The sole looks a bit of a different texture than I’ve seen before. Unfortunately not many pictures available  Is the Romy style this pointed?

Poshmark link: https://posh.mk/pIxIx4B27gb


----------



## shuze

carrieokieyogi said:


> Anyone able to help me out on these? The sole looks a bit of a different texture than I’ve seen before. Unfortunately not many pictures available  Is the Romy style this pointed?
> 
> Poshmark link: https://posh.mk/pIxIx4B27gb


Pics are not good enough for opinions. Please refer to firstbpage of this thread gor needed pics.


----------



## carrieokieyogi

shuze said:


> Pics are not good enough for opinions. Please refer to firstbpage of this thread gor needed pics.


Thanks. Have reached out to the seller for more pictures.


----------



## samouu

shuze said:


> I hope so too! The stamp isn’t done by heat, the soling is wrong, the insole stamping is off. IMO they MUST refund you and you can always go to a professional for a small fee if needed.





BeenBurned said:


> See my post on the previous page -#12,774 (and link below) with a suggestion on handling the return of fakes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authenticate Those SHOES
> 
> 
> The Manolo's are authentic and an older style, the vamp is very long and seems a bit misshapen.  The Jimmy Choos also appear to be authentic.  Thanks so much for taking the time. I haven’t seen Manolo’s with the “handmade in Italy” stamp in that placing before which made me question it. Thanks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



Thanks a lot ladies for your kind help, I got refunded!


----------



## samouu

Hi authenticators,
I've got these Gucci pairs but I am unsure about them being authentic as the on the outside soles it says 39 and on the inner soles it says 38.5. Could it be a factory mistake? Plus, the model number is not very neat. 

Here are pictures of the shoes. 

Thanks a lot ladies for your kind help, crossing fingers that this time I am wrong cause they are beauties!


----------



## shuze

samouu said:


> Hi authenticators,
> I've got these Gucci pairs but I am unsure about them being authentic as the on the outside soles it says 39 and on the inner soles it says 38.5. Could it be a factory mistake? Plus, the model number is not very neat.
> 
> Here are pictures of the shoes.
> 
> Thanks a lot ladies for your kind help, crossing fingers that this time I am wrong cause they are beauties!
> View attachment 5113656
> View attachment 5113657
> View attachment 5113658
> View attachment 5113659
> View attachment 5113660
> View attachment 5113661
> View attachment 5113662
> View attachment 5113663
> 
> View attachment 5113664


LOL as IMO that is a classic factory mistake and a perfect teaching point to the issues of authentication based more on fonts and stamps as opposed to how a shoe is made. I think they’re fine but let audreylita weigh in but YES i think you have a gorgeous psir of Friday or Monday shoes.


----------



## audreylita

shuze said:


> LOL as IMO that is a classic factory mistake and a perfect teaching point to the issues of authentication based more on fonts and stamps as opposed to how a shoe is made. I think they’re fine but let audreylita weigh in but YES i think you have a gorgeous psir of Friday or Monday shoes.


Agreed, they look fine.


----------



## FrugalDrew

Hello authenticators! Would need your expert opinion on these. Might have been too excited to finally get these on the second hand market and decided to bite the bullet. Seller says it is legit but lost the authenticity card. Hope I won't regret this purchase. Stay safe and healthy!


----------



## samouu

shuze said:


> LOL as IMO that is a classic factory mistake and a perfect teaching point to the issues of authentication based more on fonts and stamps as opposed to how a shoe is made. I think they’re fine but let audreylita weigh in but YES i think you have a gorgeous psir of Friday or Monday shoes.





audreylita said:


> Agreed, they look fine.



Oohh I am beyond happy now, thank you ladies! Cant wait to wear them! 

A little question: when such mistakes happen, then the shoes can still end up in the gucci boutique though or there is a double check that makes the shoe put on a side and ends up in the outlets or something? 

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## shuze

samouu said:


> Oohh I am beyond happy now, thank you ladies! Cant wait to wear them!
> 
> A little question: when such mistakes happen, then the shoes can still end up in the gucci boutique though or there is a double check that makes the shoe put on a side and ends up in the outlets or something?
> 
> Thanks again for your help!


I have no idea how Gucci handles their errors but yours is so minor it probably went un-noticed!


----------



## samouu

Hi authenticators,
I've got these Louis Vuitton shoes from long time ago but didn't wear them because they are very heavy and I am unsure about them being authentic.

Here are some pictures of the shoes.

Thanks a lot ladies for your kind help


----------



## shuze

samouu said:


> Hi authenticators,
> I've got these Louis Vuitton shoes from long time ago but didn't wear them because they are very heavy and I am unsure about them being authentic.
> 
> Here are some pictures of the shoes.
> 
> Thanks a lot ladies for your kind help
> 
> View attachment 5118243
> View attachment 5118244
> View attachment 5118245
> View attachment 5118246
> View attachment 5118247
> View attachment 5118248
> View attachment 5118249
> View attachment 5118250
> View attachment 5118251
> View attachment 5118252


They look OK to me.


----------



## FrugalDrew

FrugalDrew said:


> Hello authenticators! Would need your expert opinion on these. Might have been too excited to finally get these on the second hand market and decided to bite the bullet. Seller says it is legit but lost the authenticity card. Hope I won't regret this purchase. Stay safe and healthy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5117167



Sorry forgot to mention, it's listed as a YSL Vitello Vernice in Nude Powder. Thanks!


----------



## jacgacc

Hello authenticators! Would appreciate your expert opinion on this Chanel 2016 Sneakers (Black, Beige and Gold I think). I am planning to get this from the second hand market but wanted to make sure before I do so. Seller says it is legit. Any response is highly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## shuze

jacgacc said:


> Hello authenticators! Would appreciate your expert opinion on this Chanel 2016 Sneakers (Black, Beige and Gold I think). I am planning to get this from the second hand market but wanted to make sure before I do so. Seller says it is legit. Any response is highly appreciated. Thank you!



IMO run away as fast as possible.


----------



## shuze

FrugalDrew said:


> Hello authenticators! Would need your expert opinion on these. Might have been too excited to finally get these on the second hand market and decided to bite the bullet. Seller says it is legit but lost the authenticity card. Hope I won't regret this purchase. Stay safe and healthy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5117167


I think they’re OK.


----------



## FrugalDrew

shuze said:


> I think they’re OK.



Thanks a lot! Appreciate it


----------



## jacgacc

Hi authenticators! Would like to ask for your expert opinions again, I am planning to get this Alexandre McQueen oversized sneakers from the second hand market but wanted to make sure before I do so. Seller says it is legit. Any response is highly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## shuze

jacgacc said:


> Hi authenticators! Would like to ask for your expert opinions again, I am planning to get this Alexandre McQueen oversized sneakers from the second hand market but wanted to make sure before I do so. Seller says it is legit. Any response is highly appreciated. Thank you!


Sorry but I usually don’t comment on sneakers unless they’re obvious fakes. You can wait and see if audreylita has an opinion but if there’s a listing please post it For both of us.


----------



## jacgacc

shuze said:


> Sorry but I usually don’t comment on sneakers unless they’re obvious fakes. You can wait and see if audreylita has an opinion but if there’s a listing please post it For both of us.



Thank you for responding on this and on my previous post. 

Here's the listing that I saw https://www.carousell.ph/p/orig-alexander-mcqueen-1094050703/


----------



## shuze

jacgacc said:


> Thank you for responding on this and on my previous post.
> 
> Here's the listing that I saw https://www.carousell.ph/p/orig-alexander-mcqueen-1094050703/


Sorry. Can’t help.


----------



## myisk

Hi, I just wanted to get your opinion on the shoes in this listing: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/284358343880

It doesn't matter if you can't tell if they're authentic from those pictures. I'm just wondering if there's anything that points to it being a fake because I know nothing about those shoes. Thanks!


----------



## audreylita

myisk said:


> Hi, I just wanted to get your opinion on the shoes in this listing: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/284358343880
> 
> It doesn't matter if you can't tell if they're authentic from those pictures. I'm just wondering if there's anything that points to it being a fake because I know nothing about those shoes. Thanks!


Shoes appear to be authentic.


----------



## myisk

audreylita said:


> Shoes appear to be authentic.



Thank you


----------



## Luxeaq

Hello authenticators!
I would greatly appreciate your opinion on these pair of Chanel quilted calfskin ballet flats.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## audreylita

Luxeaq said:


> Hello authenticators!
> I would greatly appreciate your opinion on these pair of Chanel quilted calfskin ballet flats.
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5137319
> 
> View attachment 5137320
> 
> View attachment 5137321
> 
> View attachment 5137322
> 
> View attachment 5137323
> 
> View attachment 5137324
> 
> View attachment 5137325
> 
> View attachment 5137326
> 
> View attachment 5137327
> 
> View attachment 5137328


Shoes appear to be authentic.  In the future please refer to requested links as outlined on the first page of this thread.  Thanks.


----------



## Erilynn25

I purchased these Uggs from a garage sale and would like to know if they are authentic.
Classic Short Black






Classic Short Chocolate:






Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you.


----------



## shuze

Erilynn25 said:


> I purchased these Uggs from a garage sale and would like to know if they are authentic.
> Classic Short Black
> View attachment 5138690
> View attachment 5138691
> View attachment 5138692
> View attachment 5138693
> 
> 
> Classic Short Chocolate:
> View attachment 5138694
> View attachment 5138695
> View attachment 5138696
> View attachment 5138697
> View attachment 5138698
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you.


@BeenBurned


----------



## BeenBurned

Erilynn25 said:


> I purchased these Uggs from a garage sale and would like to know if they are authentic.
> Classic Short Black
> View attachment 5138690
> View attachment 5138691
> View attachment 5138692
> View attachment 5138693
> 
> 
> Classic Short Chocolate:
> View attachment 5138694
> View attachment 5138695
> View attachment 5138696
> View attachment 5138697
> View attachment 5138698
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you.


I believe that the black ones are fake.

The brown boots look good. (THey're older than the black ones would be if authentic.)

ETA: The fakers didn't even get the size conversions correct! Notice that the UK and EU sizes are different than the 2 comps.) Although they're all different style numbers, the sizing would be the same on the size tag.


----------



## Erilynn25

BeenBurned said:


> I believe that the black ones are fake.
> 
> The brown boots look good. (THey're older than the black ones would be if authentic.)
> 
> ETA: The fakers didn't even get the size conversions correct! Notice that the UK and EU sizes are different than the 2 comps.) Although they're all different style numbers, the sizing would be the same on the size tag.
> View attachment 5139125


Thank you so much!


----------



## sheep2408

Hey authenticators! I bought a pair of Manolo Blahnik hangisi pump in light grey.

Could you please help to check if it is authentic? Much appreciate your comments! Many thanks!


----------



## sheep2408

Apologies - looks like the attachment does not show up - I am new here.
Hey authenticators! I bought a pair of Manolo Blahnik hangisi pump in light grey, size 36.5. Could you please help to check if it is authentic? Much appreciate your comments! Many thanks!


----------



## audreylita

sheep2408 said:


> Apologies - looks like the attachment does not show up - I am new here.
> Hey authenticators! I bought a pair of Manolo Blahnik hangisi pump in light grey, size 36.5. Could you please help to check if it is authentic? Much appreciate your comments! Many thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5139479
> View attachment 5139480
> View attachment 5139481
> View attachment 5139482
> View attachment 5139483
> View attachment 5139484


More detailed photos would be helpful in addition to a link to an auction, although they do appear to be authentic given the few photos shown.  Please refer to the first page of this thread for information requested for a proper authentication.  Thanks.


----------



## MaxDexter

Hi all, could these be authentic? 

Item: Louis Vuitton Urban Twist Pump Heel
Seller: alexssu4
Id: 143905233562
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/143905233562?hash=item21816b9a9a:g:hIMAAOSwOCdfbNlh
Pics:


----------



## shuze

MaxDexter said:


> Hi all, could these be authentic?
> 
> Item: Louis Vuitton Urban Twist Pump Heel
> Seller: alexssu4
> Id: 143905233562
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/143905233562?hash=item21816b9a9a:g:hIMAAOSwOCdfbNlh
> Pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5139669
> View attachment 5139671
> View attachment 5139672
> View attachment 5139673
> View attachment 5139674
> View attachment 5139675
> View attachment 5139676


Please post the entire shoe in profile, a closeup of the interior area where the lining in the back seams to the side lining, a closeup of the date code and a closeup of the interior stamp. Is there a listing?


----------



## peerana11

Item Name (if you know it): chanel slingback
Link (if available): -
Seller: -
Comments: Hi everyone! I bought a pair of chanel slingback in black with gold cap in size 37. Could these be authentic? Thank you so much!


----------



## shuze

peerana11 said:


> Item Name (if you know it): chanel slingback
> Link (if available): -
> Seller: -
> Comments: Hi everyone! I bought a pair of chanel slingback in black with gold cap in size 37. Could these be authentic? Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 5141028
> View attachment 5141029
> View attachment 5140984
> View attachment 5140985
> View attachment 5140988
> View attachment 5140989
> View attachment 5141082
> View attachment 5141083
> View attachment 5141084
> View attachment 5141085
> View attachment 5140992
> 
> 
> View attachment 5140987


They look good to me but wait for Audreylita to doublecheck since I don’t wear Chanel.


----------



## peerana11

shuze said:


> They look good to me but wait for Audreylita to doublecheck since I don’t wear Chanel.


Thank you so much!


----------



## audreylita

peerana11 said:


> Item Name (if you know it): chanel slingback
> Link (if available): -
> Seller: -
> Comments: Hi everyone! I bought a pair of chanel slingback in black with gold cap in size 37. Could these be authentic? Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 5141028
> View attachment 5141029
> View attachment 5140984
> View attachment 5140985
> View attachment 5140988
> View attachment 5140989
> View attachment 5141082
> View attachment 5141083
> View attachment 5141084
> View attachment 5141085
> View attachment 5140992
> 
> 
> View attachment 5140987


Yes, they look fine.  Enjoy!


----------



## peerana11

audreylita said:


> Yes, they look fine.  Enjoy!


Thank you so much!


----------



## peerana11

Hi Authenticators! I’m thinking of buying these cute Chanel loafers in size 36. I have done some research but it seemed the style is not very popular in the market. Could these be authentic? Thank you so much!

Item Name (if you know it): Chanel loafers shoes charms
Link (if available): -
Seller: instagram account
Comments: 
-from online research the model matches the item code but I notice slight differences in the font of the product code inside the shoes
-the charms (camellias ) were not placed right side up like other shoes from the same season
-I don’t know if it is because the seller had covered the entire soles with wraps or the font engraved looks slightly off (at ‘Y’ in made in Italy and number 3 and 6)
-there are some smudges around the edges of the heel areas (don’t know that they could be from wear and tear or not)


----------



## sheep2408

audreylita said:


> More detailed photos would be helpful in addition to a link to an auction, although they do appear to be authentic given the few photos shown.  Please refer to the first page of this thread for information requested for a proper authentication.  Thanks.


Thank you very much! There is the listing link: https://www.amuze.com/products/hangisi-70-pumps-gray?variant=33044284899382


----------



## audreylita

sheep2408 said:


> Thank you very much! There is the listing link: https://www.amuze.com/products/hangisi-70-pumps-gray?variant=33044284899382


The shoes you purchased are current stock and sell for full price at all the reputable department stores.  I'm puzzled that this company is able to offer this shoe in every size at 40% off.  I'm going to pass on judgement and suggest you look up the company reviews on the better business bureau and make your own determination.  Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## BeenBurned

sheep2408 said:


> Apologies - looks like the attachment does not show up - I am new here.
> Hey authenticators! I bought a pair of Manolo Blahnik hangisi pump in light grey, size 36.5. Could you please help to check if it is authentic? Much appreciate your comments! Many thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5139479
> View attachment 5139480
> View attachment 5139481
> View attachment 5139482
> View attachment 5139483
> View attachment 5139484





audreylita said:


> More detailed photos would be helpful in addition to a link to an auction, although they do appear to be authentic given the few photos shown.  Please refer to the first page of this thread for information requested for a proper authentication.  Thanks.





sheep2408 said:


> Thank you very much! There is the listing link: https://www.amuze.com/products/hangisi-70-pumps-gray?variant=33044284899382





audreylita said:


> The shoes you purchased are current stock and sell for full price at all the reputable department stores.  I'm puzzled that this company is able to offer this shoe in every size at 40% off.  I'm going to pass on judgement and suggest you look up the company reviews on the better business bureau and make your own determination.  Sorry I can't be of more help.


I'm not familiar with Amuze but usually reputable companies and retailers don't hide who they are. 








						Whois amuze.com
					

Whois Lookup for amuze.com




					www.whois.com
				












						Amuze, Inc. | Complaints | Better Business Bureau® Profile
					

View customer complaints of Amuze, Inc., BBB helps resolve disputes with the services or products a business provides.




					www.bbb.org


----------



## shuze

No question in my mind or opinion that Amuze  sells counterfeits but photographs actual product for the pictures.


----------



## Eurasia.2020

Hi, may I please seek your expert opinion regarding this pair, I have doubts but i'm no expert hence I need your thoughts. Thank you so much.

Item Name: Hermes Oran sandals
Link: https://carousell.com/p/1102400299


----------



## shuze

Counterfeit IMO on stitching and sole stamping.


----------



## Eurasia.2020

shuze said:


> Counterfeit IMO on stitching and sole stamping.



Thank you, appreciate the response.


----------



## huongkhanmoon

Hi ladies could you please help authenticate this pair of Stuart Weitzman boots? Bought them from thrift store at about $60 and just found out there are fake SWs out there too so just wondering if I was lucky enough to buy an authentic pair.

thank you!


----------



## shuze

huongkhanmoon said:


> Hi ladies could you please help authenticate this pair of Stuart Weitzman boots? Bought them from thrift store at about $60 and just found out there are fake SWs out there too so just wondering if I was lucky enough to buy an authentic pair.
> 
> thank you!


Authentic IMO


----------



## huongkhanmoon

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


Thank you so much!


----------



## turbulentseeweed

Hi authenticators, are you able to help me with these Manolo Blahnik BB  70mm red suede pumps please? I recently bought these from NM and just wanted to be sure that I bought authentic ones. Thank you!


----------



## audreylita

turbulentseeweed said:


> Hi authenticators, are you able to help me with these Manolo Blahnik BB  70mm red suede pumps please? I recently bought these from NM and just wanted to be sure that I bought authentic ones. Thank you!


Neiman Marcus is an authorized seller of MB’s and buys directly from the company.  Authentic.


----------



## turbulentseeweed

audreylita said:


> Neiman Marcus is an authorized seller of MB’s and buys directly from the company.  Authentic.



thank you!


----------



## myisk

Hi, can you please have a look at this listing and let me know if it raises any red flags?









						Chanel Ballet Flats Size 36  | eBay
					

<body><p>Two toned Chanel ballet flats Size 36. Brand new in wrapping. </p></body>



					www.ebay.com.au


----------



## audreylita

myisk said:


> Hi, can you please have a look at this listing and let me know if it raises any red flags?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Ballet Flats Size 36  | eBay
> 
> 
> <body><p>Two toned Chanel ballet flats Size 36. Brand new in wrapping. </p></body>
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com.au


I will defer to Shuze on this one.  I always question why a seller would sell a new designer item at a bargain basement price.  Additionally this seller has no history of selling high end goods.  It is always wise to ask for authentication prior to purchasing an item, especially a seller who does not accept returns.


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> I will defer to Shuze on this one.  I always question why a seller would sell a new designer item at a bargain basement price.  Additionally this seller has no history of selling high end goods.  It is always wise to ask for authentication prior to purchasing an item, especially a seller who does not accept returns.



I usually defer to Audreylita on Chanel but IMO these are counterfeit. They are not made correctly. Please return them.


----------



## myisk

shuze said:


> I usually defer to Audreylita on Chanel but IMO these are counterfeit. They are not made correctly. Please return them.



Thank you audreylita and shuze! I didn't end up buying them, but it seems that someone else did.


----------



## shuze

myisk said:


> Thank you audreylita and shuze! I didn't end up buying them, but it seems that someone else did.


IMO they bought a counterfeit. The price was a red flag but we all have gotten some crazy good buys over the years on stuff but the pictures were not Chanel (IMO). Glad it wasn’t you.


----------



## audreylita

myisk said:


> Thank you audreylita and shuze! I didn't end up buying them, but it seems that someone else did.


Unfortunately very often a seller will use stolen photographs of an authentic item and then send something counterfeit.   A price that is too good to be true should always be seen as a red flag.


----------



## carrieokieyogi

Came across these vintage Manolo’s. Authentic? And am I so kidding myself that I would be able to clean them up significantly?


----------



## audreylita

carrieokieyogi said:


> Came across these vintage Manolo’s. Authentic? And am I so kidding myself that I would be able to clean them up significantly?


They appear to be authentic.  That is a very vintage Manolo toe box.


----------



## carrieokieyogi

audreylita said:


> They appear to be authentic.  That is a very vintage Manolo toe box.


Thank you


----------



## faith22

Hi ladies! Can you please help me check if this is legit? I have another Manolo but it doesn’t have registered in the label. Will be waiting for you response. Thank you!


----------



## audreylita

faith22 said:


> Hi ladies! Can you please help me check if this is legit? I have another Manolo but it doesn’t have registered in the label. Will be waiting for you response. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5162996
> 
> 
> View attachment 5162997
> 
> 
> View attachment 5163002


 Please provide a link to an online auction which is critical to an authentication, the site and seller always come into play in a determination of authenticity.  You can refer to the first page of this thread for requested photos although at this point, I'm leaning towards not authentic.


----------



## audreylita

.


----------



## faith22

instagram: @ 3jsprelovedshop

it’s from this seller. Thank you so much @audreylita! Appreciate it.




audreylita said:


> Please provide a link to an online auction which is critical to an authentication, the site and seller always come into play in a determination of authenticity.  You can refer to the first page of this thread for requested photos although at this point, I'm leaning towards not authentic.


----------



## audreylita

faith22 said:


> it’s from this seller. Thank you so much @audreylita! Appreciate it.



This sellers account is private which for me brings up immediate red flags.  I was able to bring up their listings on Facebook and carousell and their designer items are all for sale at bargain basement prices. I'm looking at one listing for hangisi's that are 'like new' shoes and ask yourself why they are asking $136 for a shoe that retails for around $1,000.


----------



## faith22

Edited the reply above.


----------



## audreylita

faith22 said:


> Edited the reply above. Also, here are more photos
> 
> View attachment 5163242
> 
> View attachment 5163245


Shoes are not authentic.


----------



## faith22

Thanks for your help!



audreylita said:


> Shoes are not authentic.


----------



## carrieokieyogi

Hi, can anyone help me with these two pairs? Thanks for always being so helpful!!!


----------



## audreylita

carrieokieyogi said:


> Hi, can anyone help me with these two pairs? Thanks for always being so helpful!!!


Given the photos provided, the Manolo's appear to be authentic.


----------



## carrieokieyogi

audreylita said:


> Given the photos provided, the Manolo's appear to be authentic.


Thank you!


----------



## b.Jane

Hello please help authenticate these sandals. Tysm!

Item Name (if you know it): Hermes Oran sandals
Link (if available): Poshmark (can’t find link)
Seller: Shopper30811
Comments: is the insole stamp of the horse carriage consistent on all Oran sandals? I’ve seen some that are more defined than others. This one isn’t as defined. Also, the size number ‘36’ stamp on the bottom appears thicker than usual?


----------



## BeenBurned

b.Jane said:


> Hello please help authenticate these sandals. Tysm!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Hermes Oran sandals
> Link (if available): Poshmark (can’t find link)
> Seller: Shopper30811
> Comments: is the insole stamp of the horse carriage consistent on all Oran sandals? I’ve seen some that are more defined than others. This one isn’t as defined. Also, the size number ‘36’ stamp on the bottom appears thicker than usual?
> View attachment 5170174
> 
> View attachment 5170166
> View attachment 5170167
> View attachment 5170168
> View attachment 5170169
> View attachment 5170170
> View attachment 5170171
> View attachment 5170172


Here's the link to the listing: 








						Hermès Oran Sandals
					

Shop shopper30811's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Great Condition! Box and dust bag included




					poshmark.com


----------



## b.Jane

BeenBurned said:


> Here's the link to the listing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermès Oran Sandals
> 
> 
> Shop shopper30811's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Great Condition! Box and dust bag included
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com



Ahh thank you @BeenBurned! Do you see any red flags?


----------



## BeenBurned

b.Jane said:


> Ahh thank you @BeenBurned! Do you see any red flags?


I'm sorry. I can't comment on the shoes. I just wanted to help with the listing because authenticators usually like to see the listing, seller, seller's history, etc.

@audreylita  and @shuze will be by if they know the answer.


----------



## shuze

b.Jane said:


> Ahh thank you @BeenBurned! Do you see any red flags?



Sorry but I have to pass and see what Audreylita thinks. I don’t see anything obviously wrong but I agree that the stamping is shallow. Stamping however is not a perfect science.


----------



## b.Jane

shuze said:


> Sorry but I have to pass and see what Audreylita thinks. I don’t see anything obviously wrong but I agree that the stamping is shallow. Stamping however is not a perfect science.



Thanks @shuze! Would appreciate your thoughts @audreylita


----------



## audreylita

b.Jane said:


> Thanks @shuze! Would appreciate your thoughts @audreylita


It’s a shoe I hesitate to authenticate because the knock offs have been so spot on.  This shoe looks good on the outside, and I’ve seen non authentic that have been near mirror images of the real thing.


----------



## Jadex-37

Hi ladies,

Could you please authenticate bally Loafers?

Item name: bally cadoo men's brown smooth calfskin leather slip on loafer
Item ID: 294343349518
Seller: lej2006
Link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/294343349518?_trkparms=aid=777008&algo=PERSONAL.TOPIC&ao=1&asc=20201018205123&meid=62d3e318143e4b6a8d6843d371b29f79&pid=101286&rk=1&rkt=1&mehot=none&itm=294343349518&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&algv=WatchlistVariantWithMLR&brand=Bally&_trksid=p2380057.c101286.m47999&_trkparms=pageci:a60f0da3-0389-11ec-ba1b-32699fad4307|parentrq:6f9ae4bb17b0a77d17d3cba7fffbe322|iid:1
Pics


----------



## shuze

Jadex-37 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Could you please authenticate bally Loafers?
> 
> Item name: bally cadoo men's brown smooth calfskin leather slip on loafer
> Item ID: 294343349518
> Seller: lej2006
> Link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/294343349518?_trkparms=aid=777008&algo=PERSONAL.TOPIC&ao=1&asc=20201018205123&meid=62d3e318143e4b6a8d6843d371b29f79&pid=101286&rk=1&rkt=1&mehot=none&itm=294343349518&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&algv=WatchlistVariantWithMLR&brand=Bally&_trksid=p2380057.c101286.m47999&_trkparms=pageci:a60f0da3-0389-11ec-ba1b-32699fad4307|parentrq:6f9ae4bb17b0a77d17d3cba7fffbe322|iid:1
> Pics
> View attachment 5172900
> View attachment 5172901
> View attachment 5172902
> View attachment 5172903
> View attachment 5172904
> View attachment 5172905
> View attachment 5172906



No sole stamping?


----------



## Jadex-37

shuze said:


> No sole stamping?


Here it is. Thanks.


----------



## audreylita

Jadex-37 said:


> Here it is. Thanks.
> View attachment 5173362


I think she meant stamping on the black outer sole.


----------



## Jadex-37

audreylita said:


> I think she meant stamping on the black outer sole.


I see, no stamps there


----------



## shuze

Jadex-37 said:


> I see, no stamps there



I’d expect the soles to be stamped so you may want to use a pro if reselling.


----------



## Jadex-37

shuze said:


> I’d expect the soles to be stamped so you may want to use a pro if reselling.


Okay, thanks for the opinion.


----------



## amandarosebsw

Quick question:

So Jimmy Choo shes have serial numbers embossed on them inside the shoe?


----------



## ilovepuppers

Hello,
Can you please help me authentic these Gianvito Rossi’s I just got in the mail today?
Thank you!!

Item Name: Gianvito Rossi Plexi (85mm?)
Link: N/A
Seller: N/A
Comments: I paid through paypal so I can get a refund if they’re not authentic!


----------



## shuze

ilovepuppers said:


> Hello,
> Can you please help me authentic these Gianvito Rossi’s I just got in the mail today?
> Thank you!!
> 
> Item Name: Gianvito Rossi Plexi (85mm?)
> Link: N/A
> Seller: N/A
> Comments: I paid through paypal so I can get a refund if they’re not authentic!
> View attachment 5175808
> View attachment 5175809
> View attachment 5175810
> View attachment 5175811
> View attachment 5175812
> View attachment 5175813
> View attachment 5175814
> View attachment 5175815
> View attachment 5175816
> View attachment 5175817
> View attachment 5175818
> View attachment 5175822


Authentic IMO


----------



## shuze

amandarosebsw said:


> Quick question:
> 
> So Jimmy Choo shes have serial numbers embossed on them inside the shoe?


Need to see the shoe with pics as described on first page. Depends on age.


----------



## peerana11

Hi Authenticators
Can you help me look at these velvet slingbacks from Chanel. I bought them off from an instragram account. Thank you guys!
Item Name (if you know it): chanel slingback
Link (if available): -
Seller: -


----------



## ilovepuppers

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


Thank you so much!


----------



## Cal Bear

Hi can someone please authenticate these shoes that I received in the mail today?

Stuart Weitzman
Model: 50/50

I did my best to photograph the inside of the shoe. But there’s nothing embossed there (my other authentic boots don’t have any embossing either). Thanks in advance!


----------



## shuze

Cal Bear said:


> Hi can someone please authenticate these shoes that I received in the mail today?
> 
> Stuart Weitzman
> Model: 50/50
> 
> I did my best to photograph the inside of the shoe. But there’s nothing embossed there (my other authentic boots don’t have any embossing either). Thanks in advance!


Authentic IMO


----------



## Cal Bear

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


Thank you!


----------



## Kate05

Hello, 
Can someone please authenticate these Tods Loafers? 
Thank you! 

Item name : Tods Peter Penny Boat Loafers Men's UK 8 Brown/White 
Item seller : lukeweaver99
Number : 313647266115
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/31364726...rentrq:8e0935c417b0a6e7a4bba164fff1de5a|iid:1
Pictures :


----------



## shuze

Kate05 said:


> Hello,
> Can someone please authenticate these Tods Loafers?
> Thank you!
> 
> Item name : Tods Peter Penny Boat Loafers Men's UK 8 Brown/White
> Item seller : lukeweaver99
> Number : 313647266115
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/313647266115?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=c0fdb7be8502460b86804e6fc16e370b&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=313647266115&itm=313647266115&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Tod's&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:5b4acf97-082e-11ec-8af3-8a865757ac4f|parentrq:8e0935c417b0a6e7a4bba164fff1de5a|iid:1
> Pictures :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5177808
> View attachment 5177809
> View attachment 5177811
> View attachment 5177812
> View attachment 5177813
> View attachment 5177814
> 
> [/QUOTE Authentic IMO


----------



## Kate05

Thank you


----------



## Annie_lu

Hi could someone please help me authenticate these shoes. Purchased from a lady on Facebook luxury buy/sell group. Comes with all packaging but no receipt
Thank you!

Item Name: Stuart Weitzman Harper 60 over the knee boots
Seller: facebook group


----------



## shuze

Annie_lu said:


> Hi could someone please help me authenticate these shoes. Purchased from a lady on Facebook luxury buy/sell group. Comes with all packaging but no receipt
> Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Stuart Weitzman Harper 60 over the knee boots
> Seller: facebook group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5178763
> View attachment 5178765
> View attachment 5178766
> View attachment 5178769
> View attachment 5178770
> View attachment 5178772
> View attachment 5178773
> View attachment 5178783
> View attachment 5178784
> View attachment 5178785
> View attachment 5178786
> View attachment 5178788
> View attachment 5178763


Look OK to me.


----------



## joielazir

Hi. Please authenticate this Hermès Oran sandals. Thank you for your help.
auction: eBay
item:Hermès Oran Sandals 
item Number:144189442914
sellerenny-n-june
link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/144189442914?hash=item21925c4b62:g:MugAAOSwSRNhKwmE

My concern: this Hermès Oran has no serial number. Is this authentic?


----------



## audreylita

joielazir said:


> Hi. Please authenticate this Hermès Oran sandals. Thank you for your help.
> auction: eBay
> item:Hermès Oran Sandals
> item Number:144189442914
> sellerenny-n-june
> link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/144189442914?hash=item21925c4b62:g:MugAAOSwSRNhKwmE
> 
> My concern: this Hermès Oran has no serial number. Is this authentic?



Shoes appear to be authentic.  Research shows older models did not have serial numbers, not sure when they starting with the stamps.


----------



## joielazir

audreylita said:


> Shoes appear to be authentic.  Research shows older models did not have serial numbers, not sure when they starting with the stamps.


Thank you, so much Audreylita.


----------



## Shelbyellie

I bought these and I'm sure they must be fake. I want to go back to the seller and give her the benefit of the doubt that maybe she didn't know. What features can I point out to show her that they're fake. Is there a section that talks about how to spot fake shoes. Thank you so much for all your help


			https://posh.mk/vazNwmSQ3jb


----------



## shuze

Shelbyellie said:


> I bought these and I'm sure they must be fake. I want to go back to the seller and give her the benefit of the doubt that maybe she didn't know. What features can I point out to show her that they're fake. Is there a section that talks about how to spot fake shoes. Thank you so much for all your help
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/vazNwmSQ3jb


Why do you think they’re fake?


----------



## shuze

shuze said:


> Why do you think they’re fake?



I don’t see anything obviously wrong-they’re just older but pretty classic IMO.


----------



## pumkin79

Hello,
Would love if someone can help authenticate these:
Item: Valentino Rockstuds 65mm
Seller: beemette 
Link: https://posh.mk/nlnplrhPikb
Comments: pics attached.

Thank you so much!


----------



## shuze

pumkin79 said:


> Hello,
> Would love if someone can help authenticate these:
> Item: Valentino Rockstuds 65mm
> Seller: beemette
> Link: https://posh.mk/nlnplrhPikb
> Comments: pics attached.
> 
> Thank you so much!


Valentino has a separate thread. Please post there, TY.




__





						Shoes - AUTHENTICATE these Val Shoes *Read 1st Page BEFORE posting*NO CHATTING
					

This thread is for discussion of authenticity of VALENTINO.    Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive  knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts  participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve  the right to remove...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## pumkin79

shuze said:


> Valentino has a separate thread. Please post there, TY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoes - AUTHENTICATE these Val Shoes *Read 1st Page BEFORE posting*NO CHATTING
> 
> 
> This thread is for discussion of authenticity of VALENTINO.    Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive  knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts  participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve  the right to remove...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thank you! I added there. Should I remove from this one?


----------



## shuze

pumkin79 said:


> Thank you! I added there. Should I remove from this one?



Not sure if you can but yes-otherwise it’ll just be ignored by us.


----------



## cervido

Hello,

I hope I'm posting in the right thread; if not, mods please feel free to move my query to somewhere more appropriate.

I was wondering if anyone has ever purchased Jimmy Choo Romy pumps with "JC2" engraved inside the shoes?

This engraving is giving me pause because I've never seen it in Jimmy Choo heels before.

The shoes in question are Jimmy Choo Romy 100 in Chalk Patent Leather. 




Thank you for your insight.


----------



## shuze

cervido said:


> Hello,
> 
> I hope I'm posting in the right thread; if not, mods please feel free to move my query to somewhere more appropriate.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has ever purchased Jimmy Choo Romy pumps with "JC2" engraved inside the shoes?
> 
> This engraving is giving me pause because I've never seen it in Jimmy Choo heels before.
> 
> The shoes in question are Jimmy Choo Romy 100 in Chalk Patent Leather.
> 
> View attachment 5221632
> 
> 
> Thank you for your insight.


Sorry, not familiar but that doesn’t mean they’re fake. For an opinion you need to post all pictures as requested on page 1.


----------



## Ostriker

need a quick help regarding boots

my wife got these few years ago before passing out and i sold many stuff recently mostly marketplace however i sold these via eBay and the buyer says their counterfeit

Item: Chanel G34953
Listing number: 154637663043
Seller: Myself
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/154637663043

im not very familair with selling clothing on ebay, i normally sell electronic and bike parts and wanna make sure i dont sell counterfeit (which i highly doubt since i went multiple time with my wife when she was still here)

Thank you!


----------



## shuze

Ostriker said:


> need a quick help regarding boots
> 
> my wife got these few years ago before passing out and i sold many stuff recently mostly marketplace however i sold these via eBay and the buyer says their counterfeit
> 
> Item: Chanel G34953
> Listing number: 154637663043
> Seller: Myself
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/154637663043
> 
> im not very familair with selling clothing on ebay, i normally sell electronic and bike parts and wanna make sure i dont sell counterfeit (which i highly doubt since i went multiple time with my wife when she was still here)
> 
> Thank you!


Sorry for your loss. The boots look fine to me but since you had a claim let Audreylita chime in too. If she agrees then I would highly suggest that you go to a professional authenticator as you don’t want anyone claiming counterfeit on your account. Authentication should cost less than $20 depending on who you use. Once the authentication comes back you can ask for eBay’s permission to relist. Do not relist without permission. Others can advise you how to handle this since I’m not experienced but I think you should tell the buyer that you’re going to a professional and if they are authentic you’ll take the return deducting all shipping. On an item that isn’t authentic IMO the seller should eat ALL Shipping, apologize profusely and offer a discount on a future purchase. JMO but know that it is YOUR responsibility to know that everything you list is authentic prior to listing. Let us know what happens.


----------



## Ostriker

shuze said:


> Sorry for your loss. The boots look fine to me but since you had a claim let Audreylita chime in too. If she agrees then I would highly suggest that you go to a professional authenticator as you don’t want anyone claiming counterfeit on your account. Authentication should cost less than $20 depending on who you use. Once the authentication comes back you can ask for eBay’s permission to relist. Do not relist without permission. Others can advise you how to handle this since I’m not experienced but I think you should tell the buyer that you’re going to a professional and if they are authentic you’ll take the return deducting all shipping. On an item that isn’t authentic IMO the seller should eat ALL Shipping, apologize profusely and offer a discount on a future purchase. JMO but know that it is YOUR responsibility to know that everything you list is authentic prior to listing. Let us know what happens.


Wow that was quick, thanks for the help

Waiting on second advice and will probably contact professional


----------



## Yoni1

Hello I just wanted to know if the Jonatina Christian Louboutin shoes were authentic. Please help me


----------



## audreylita

Yoni1 said:


> Hello I just wanted to know if the Jonatina Christian Louboutin shoes were authentic. Please help me


Christian Louboutin has its own separate authentication thread, here's the link:





__





						Authenticate These Christian Louboutins! Must Read Sticky Post Before Posting
					

Good   Thanks for the answer but with "Good"do you mean that are authentic in your opinion? Or good that i solved the mistery?




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## audreylita

Ostriker said:


> need a quick help regarding boots
> 
> my wife got these few years ago before passing out and i sold many stuff recently mostly marketplace however i sold these via eBay and the buyer says their counterfeit
> 
> Item: Chanel G34953
> Listing number: 154637663043
> Seller: Myself
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/154637663043
> 
> im not very familair with selling clothing on ebay, i normally sell electronic and bike parts and wanna make sure i dont sell counterfeit (which i highly doubt since i went multiple time with my wife when she was still here)
> 
> Thank you!


It's hard for me to tell given the pictures shown, agree with Shuze, show them to a paid authenticator so you can have proper documentation.


----------



## Ostriker

audreylita said:


> It's hard for me to tell given the pictures shown, agree with Shuze, show them to a paid authenticator so you can have proper documentation.


thank both to you!

i got in touch with one with the help of Shuze

i'll still give a heads up after authentification


----------



## amel761

hello! I had a hotel concierge purchase these hermes oran sandals on my behalf but I noticed a few differences vs other pairs I have. Would love to have an expert opinion help authenticate! Thank u x


----------



## michelle16088

Hi,

i was wondering if these jimmy choo shoes are fake or not. Im doubting because of the leather that doesn’t continue nicely in the heel.

thank you to those who will be able to reply


----------



## shuze

michelle16088 said:


> Hi,
> 
> i was wondering if these jimmy choo shoes are fake or not. Im doubting because of the leather that doesn’t continue nicely in the heel.
> 
> thank you to those who will be able to reply
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5224739
> 
> 
> View attachment 5224740
> 
> 
> View attachment 5224741
> 
> 
> View attachment 5224743


----------



## shuze

The JC slings are Authentic IMO


----------



## michelle16088

shuze said:


> The JC slings are Authentic IMO


Thank you


----------



## LindyLindy

Louis Vuitton Pink Alligator Crocodile Leather Ankle Boot Sz EU40-New w Box&Auth  | eBay
					

Its sharp, slim shape and shifted-back Block Low heel create an assertiven look. Side Zip closure. -Color: Pink. -Material : Aligator Skin Leather. They have been tried on. Therefore, there are signs of rubbing to the inner lining.



					www.ebay.com.au
				




Would someone be able to authenticate these LV boots for me please?  Thank you in advance.


----------



## shuze

LindyLindy said:


> Louis Vuitton Pink Alligator Crocodile Leather Ankle Boot Sz EU40-New w Box&Auth  | eBay
> 
> 
> Its sharp, slim shape and shifted-back Block Low heel create an assertiven look. Side Zip closure. -Color: Pink. -Material : Aligator Skin Leather. They have been tried on. Therefore, there are signs of rubbing to the inner lining.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would someone be able to authenticate these LV boots for me please?  Thank you in advance.


Those pictures are insufficient for authentication opinions. The only shot with any merit is the closeup of the skin which does appear to be authentic alligator. Please note the first page for needed pictures or look at the Jimmy Choo photos in the post above yours for the quality of the shots needed. If you buy them, please post immediately so we’ll be able to help you since you’ll have ebay protection.


----------



## shuze

shuze said:


> Those pictures are insufficient for authentication opinions. The only shot with any merit is the closeup of the skin which does appear to be authentic alligator. Please note the first page for needed pictures or look at the Jimmy Choo photos in the post above yours for the quality of the shots needed. If you buy them, please post immediately so we’ll be able to help you since you’ll have ebay protection.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> LindyLindy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louis Vuitton Pink Alligator Crocodile Leather Ankle Boot Sz EU40-New w Box&Auth  | eBay
> 
> 
> Its sharp, slim shape and shifted-back Block Low heel create an assertiven look. Side Zip closure. -Color: Pink. -Material : Aligator Skin Leather. They have been tried on. Therefore, there are signs of rubbing to the inner lining.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would someone be able to authenticate these LV boots for me please?  Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to add that they’re alligator, not crocodile.
Click to expand...


----------



## LindyLindy




----------



## LindyLindy

Thank you Shuze.  Same owner.  Have tried to get closeups of the stitching and details.  Cannot find a serial number inside.


----------



## shuze

LindyLindy said:


> Thank you Shuze.  Same owner.  Have tried to get closeups of the stitching and details.  Cannot find a serial number inside.


Those look good but they need to have a datecode of 2 letters snd 4 numbers.


----------



## LindyLindy

shuze said:


> Those look good but they need to have a datecode of 2 letters snd 4 numbers.


Truly cannot find a code inside.  Where should it be exactly?  I cant find one on my authentic vintage Artsy bag either so I must just be looking in the wrong places.


----------



## shuze

LindyLindy said:


> Truly cannot find a code inside.  Where should it be exactly?  I cant find one on my authentic vintage Artsy bag either so I must just be looking in the wrong places.



It should be stamped on the lining. Unless your Artsy is March 2021 forward it must have one too. I believe it’s heat embossed in the lining of the pocket and it can be hard to see. The stamp on that boot should be obvious.


----------



## LindyLindy

shuze said:


> It should be stamped on the lining. Unless your Artsy is March 2021 forward it must have one too. I believe it’s heat embossed in the lining of the pocket and it can be hard to see. The stamp on that boot should be obvious.


----------



## LindyLindy

Found another pair online.  Again, no heat stamp.  Very weird.
https://www.tradesy.com/i/louis-vui...-size-eu-39-approx-us-9-regular-m-b/29969405/


----------



## shuze

LindyLindy said:


> Found another pair online.  Again, no heat stamp.  Very weird.
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/louis-vui...-size-eu-39-approx-us-9-regular-m-b/29969405/



i didn’t know they stopped on footwear but  apparently so.


----------



## kacaruso

Hello! Hope you had a fabulous Halloween

Could you kindly check for any red flags on these please? I’ve added few extra photos from the seller. Thank you so very much for your time and help. X

Item name: Louis Vuitton Wonderland boots

Item number: 185138529977

Seller ID: suzannesuzanne26

Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/185138529977?_trkparms=amclksrc=ITM&aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=2051c9996be3413ab86d572a045da8b8&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=185138529977&itm=185138529977&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Louis+Vuitton&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:b3e35341-3b1e-11ec-ae49-8ac8fafbecdc|parentrq:dbde6bfc17c0ab85bbabfa1affebe9ae|iid:1&redirect=mobile


----------



## shuze

kacaruso said:


> Hello! Hope you had a fabulous Halloween
> 
> Could you kindly check for any red flags on these please? I’ve added few extra photos from the seller. Thank you so very much for your time and help. X
> 
> Item name: Louis Vuitton Wonderland boots
> 
> Item number: 185138529977
> 
> Seller ID: suzannesuzanne26
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/185138529977?_trkparms=amclksrc=ITM&aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=2051c9996be3413ab86d572a045da8b8&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=185138529977&itm=185138529977&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Louis+Vuitton&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:b3e35341-3b1e-11ec-ae49-8ac8fafbecdc|parentrq:dbde6bfc17c0ab85bbabfa1affebe9ae|iid:1&redirect=mobile
> 
> View attachment 5238661
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238662
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238663





kacaruso said:


> Hello! Hope you had a fabulous Halloween
> 
> Could you kindly check for any red flags on these please? I’ve added few extra photos from the seller. Thank you so very much for your time and help. X
> 
> Item name: Louis Vuitton Wonderland boots
> 
> Item number: 185138529977
> 
> Seller ID: suzannesuzanne26
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/185138529977?_trkparms=amclksrc=ITM&aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=2051c9996be3413ab86d572a045da8b8&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=185138529977&itm=185138529977&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Louis+Vuitton&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:b3e35341-3b1e-11ec-ae49-8ac8fafbecdc|parentrq:dbde6bfc17c0ab85bbabfa1affebe9ae|iid:1&redirect=mobile
> 
> View attachment 5238661
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238662
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238663


I think they’re OK but I’d like Audreylita to look at them as well.


----------



## kacaruso

shuze said:


> I think they’re OK but I’d like Audreylita to look at them as well.


Thank you so very much.  
I really appreciate all your help x


----------



## Hayley H

Hello, I’m in need of some help. Please can you help authenticate these Louboutin shoes. I can send more photographs if needed. 
Thank you,
Hayley x


----------



## shuze

Hayley H said:


> Hello, I’m in need of some help. Please can you help authenticate these Louboutin shoes. I can send more photographs if needed.
> Thank you,
> Hayley x


Louboutin has a separate thread. Please post there.




__





						Authenticate These Christian Louboutins! Must Read Sticky Post Before Posting
					

Hi rdgldy, if you have time, can you please take a look at my post from 7th July (plus a supplementary photo in the post after that)? Thank you.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## shanda6312

Hi 
My friend gave me these lovely Salvatore ferragamo shoes and I'm in love, I just realised they might not be the real deal though as the inside imprint isn't gold or silver? Is this correct?


----------



## shuze

shanda6312 said:


> Hi
> My friend gave me these lovely Salvatore ferragamo shoes and I'm in love, I just realised they might not be the real deal though as the inside imprint isn't gold or silver? Is this correct?



IMO they are counterfeit.


----------



## shanda6312

shuze said:


> IMO they are counterfeit.


Thanks for your time, is it because it's not a gold or silver logo? Or the back logo as well? Thank you again.


----------



## audreylita

shanda6312 said:


> Thanks for your time, is it because it's not a gold or silver logo? Or the back logo as well? Thank you again.


We don’t specify reasons an item is not authentic, counterfeiters troll all these blogs and we don’t need to give them information on how to make their products better.


----------



## amuzeinc

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not familiar with Amuze but usually reputable companies and retailers don't hide who they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whois amuze.com
> 
> 
> Whois Lookup for amuze.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whois.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amuze, Inc. | Complaints | Better Business Bureau® Profile
> 
> 
> View customer complaints of Amuze, Inc., BBB helps resolve disputes with the services or products a business provides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbb.org



Hi Audrey, Hi 


BeenBurned said:


> I'm not familiar with Amuze but usually reputable companies and retailers don't hide who they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whois amuze.com
> 
> 
> Whois Lookup for amuze.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whois.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amuze, Inc. | Complaints | Better Business Bureau® Profile
> 
> 
> View customer complaints of Amuze, Inc., BBB helps resolve disputes with the services or products a business provides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbb.org



Hi Audrey, Hi Sheep, this is Jonathan, the owner of amuze. We actually only sell on instagram. Check us out @amuzeinc. We do not hide. We are pretty out there. The Manolo blahniks are 100% authentic We purchase all of our items from authorized boutiques, or from the companies themselves. We do not work with 3rd party wholesalers. Every item we sell is 100% authentic. We are super careful who we purchase from and how we source out goods. The BBB reviews are from a short period in 2017 when w worked with third party wholesalers, and we had issues with some of their product. 

The fact that you wrongfully accused us of selling counterfeit shows how you have no idea what you are doing. You make us out to sell counterfeit just like that. Maybe next time, do some more research, maybe contact the business owner and ask some questions. Don;t just wrongfully accuse an honest business owner of selling counterfeit. I believe they call this defamation. Thank you!


----------



## shuze

amuzeinc said:


> Hi Audrey, Hi
> 
> 
> Hi Audrey, Hi Sheep, this is Jonathan, the owner of amuze. We actually only sell on instagram. Check us out @amuzeinc. We do not hide. We are pretty out there. The Manolo blahniks are 100% authentic We purchase all of our items from authorized boutiques, or from the companies themselves. We do not work with 3rd party wholesalers. Every item we sell is 100% authentic. We are super careful who we purchase from and how we source out goods. The BBB reviews are from a short period in 2017 when w worked with third party wholesalers, and we had issues with some of their product.
> 
> The fact that you wrongfully accused us of selling counterfeit shows how you have no idea what you are doing. You make us out to sell counterfeit just like that. Maybe next time, do some more research, maybe contact the business owner and ask some questions. Don;t just wrongfully accuse an honest business owner of selling counterfeit. I believe they call this defamation. Thank you!



I have no idea who you are or what this is about but having read the BBB reports I’m not interested in learning more. It is inappropriate for you to post here. The authenticators give opinions only. We are not professional authenticators so there is absolutely no possibility of defamation. 

Audreylita is more knowledgeable on Blahnik than anyone I have ever met. Blahnik has named a shoe for her. You need to take this rant somewhere else.


----------



## mandy_mandy

Hi all,

I saw these for sale and jumped before I realized the sole has American sizing. A lot of the stuff here is donated direct from companies but the sizing has me wondering if these are legit. Any thoughts?









						Dolce & Gabbana Jacquard Loafers
					

Dolce & Gabbana Men's Jacquard Loafers




					eshop.housingworks.org


----------



## shuze

mandy_mandy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I saw these for sale and jumped before I realized the sole has American sizing. A lot of the stuff here is donated direct from companies but the sizing has me wondering if these are legit. Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana Jacquard Loafers
> 
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana Men's Jacquard Loafers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eshop.housingworks.org


I need clear detailed pictures of the interior including seaming at the sides and heel.


----------



## audreylita

amuzeinc said:


> Hi Audrey, Hi
> 
> 
> Hi Audrey, Hi Sheep, this is Jonathan, the owner of amuze. We actually only sell on instagram. Check us out @amuzeinc. We do not hide. We are pretty out there. The Manolo blahniks are 100% authentic We purchase all of our items from authorized boutiques, or from the companies themselves. We do not work with 3rd party wholesalers. Every item we sell is 100% authentic. We are super careful who we purchase from and how we source out goods. The BBB reviews are from a short period in 2017 when w worked with third party wholesalers, and we had issues with some of their product.
> 
> The fact that you wrongfully accused us of selling counterfeit shows how you have no idea what you are doing. You make us out to sell counterfeit just like that. Maybe next time, do some more research, maybe contact the business owner and ask some questions. Don;t just wrongfully accuse an honest business owner of selling counterfeit. I believe they call this defamation. Thank you!


I am a personal friend of Manolo.  I know his business practices and who he does and does not sell to.  He is a privately owned company.


----------



## audreylita

amuzeinc said:


> Hi Audrey, Hi
> 
> 
> Hi Audrey, Hi Sheep, this is Jonathan, the owner of amuze. We actually only sell on instagram. Check us out @amuzeinc. We do not hide. We are pretty out there. The Manolo blahniks are 100% authentic We purchase all of our items from authorized boutiques, or from the companies themselves. We do not work with 3rd party wholesalers. Every item we sell is 100% authentic. We are super careful who we purchase from and how we source out goods. The BBB reviews are from a short period in 2017 when w worked with third party wholesalers, and we had issues with some of their product.
> 
> The fact that you wrongfully accused us of selling counterfeit shows how you have no idea what you are doing. You make us out to sell counterfeit just like that. Maybe next time, do some more research, maybe contact the business owner and ask some questions. Don;t just wrongfully accuse an honest business owner of selling counterfeit. I believe they call this defamation. Thank you!


I just went back to the BBB website and your company has had other issues in addition to authenticity.  As I'd previously stated, people can read the BBB complaints and company review and make their own determination if they want to do business with you.  The BBB has given your company an F rating given the nature and number of complaints.


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> I just went back to the BBB website and your company has had other issues in addition to authenticity.  As I'd previously stated, people can read the BBB complaints and company review and make their own determination if they want to do business with you.  The BBB has given your company an F rating given the nature and number of complaints.


Pretty much says it all!


----------



## jewel.crazy

Hello, this is my first
Time getting help from your lovely people to authenticate these oran sandals, are these genuine oran sandals please. Thank you so much


----------



## shuze

jewel.crazy said:


> Hello, this is my first
> Time getting help from your lovely people to authenticate these oran sandals, are these genuine oran sandals please. Thank you so much


Those look good to me but the sandal is highly and well faked. Going by pics is not the same as having them in hand. Wait for Audreylita to look too.


----------



## audreylita

jewel.crazy said:


> Hello, this is my first
> Time getting help from your lovely people to authenticate these oran sandals, are these genuine oran sandals please. Thank you so much


The Oran has gotten so well faked lately that unless I had the shoe in my hand I could not determine authenticity.  Sorry.


----------



## jewel.crazy

audreylita said:


> The Oran has gotten so well faked lately that unless I had the shoe in my hand I could not determine authenticity.  Sorry.



Thank you so much for helping me, would you recommend that I dont buy this preloved due to the high chances of being fake? Any other place i can get it physically authenticated from as I am in the UK? Many thanks again


----------



## audreylita

jewel.crazy said:


> Thank you so much for helping me, would you recommend that I dont buy this preloved due to the high chances of being fake? Any other place i can get it physically authenticated from as I am in the UK? Many thanks again


This is obviously your decision. The one thing I would look at is your seller, it’s always good if they have a history of selling other high-end goods that are authentic.


----------



## shuze

jewel.crazy said:


> Thank you so much for helping me, would you recommend that I dont buy this preloved due to the high chances of being fake? Any other place i can get it physically authenticated from as I am in the UK? Many thanks again



How much are they asking? I would only buy them with full return allowed and would immediately get them to a reputable professional authenticator. @audreylita Construction looks OK to me-can you check the fonts?


----------



## jewel.crazy

shuze said:


> How much are they asking? I would only buy them with full return allowed and would immediately get them to a reputable professional authenticator. @audreylita Construction looks OK to me-can you check the fonts?



Thanks again, unfortunately sold now, seller did not accept returns and has registered on ebay recently, they are in great condition and the asking price was £310 which is lower than anything i have seen. Hope the person who got it isnt fooled by a fake, Thanks again


----------



## shuze

jewel.crazy said:


> Thanks again, unfortunately sold now, seller did not accept returns and has registered on ebay recently, they are in great condition and the asking price was £310 which is lower than anything i have seen. Hope the person who got it isnt fooled by a fake, Thanks again


Those are all red flags IMO and glad you passed.


----------



## kacaruso

Hi dear Authenticators,
Could you kindly take a look at these for me?
I’ve had a good experience with the seller previously but I wouldn’t feel at peace without your blessing. Thank you so much for your time.
Item: LV Archlight sneakers 
Item number: 125015098748
Seller ID: hushluxe_outlet
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/125015098748?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## shuze

kacaruso said:


> Hi dear Authenticators,
> Could you kindly take a look at these for me?
> I’ve had a good experience with the seller previously but I wouldn’t feel at peace without your blessing. Thank you so much for your time.
> Item: LV Archlight sneakers
> Item number: 125015098748
> Seller ID: hushluxe_outlet
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/125015098748?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


I don’t do sneakers by photo and I think audreylita will say the same so let’s wait and see. What I will say is that they look really clean and the seller is a proven luxury reseller so I think you’re probably OK. If you buy them please take them to your local cobbler and have them double check that all interior components are leather.


----------



## kacaruso

shuze said:


> I don’t do sneakers by photo and I think audreylita will say the same so let’s wait and see. What I will say is that they look really clean and the seller is a proven luxury reseller so I think you’re probably OK. If you buy them please take them to your local cobbler and have them double check that all interior components are leather.


thank you so much. I cannot put it in words how grateful I am for all your help xxx


----------



## MM19

Hello!  I was hoping someone could authenticate these Gucci Princetowns?  They are listed as “new with defect” the defect being the fur is a bit faded on one shoe (I’m guessing maybe a floor sample)?  Thanks!

eBay: https://www.ebay.com/itm/185169976155
Seller:  purpleballoon1
Item: Gucci Princetown with fur


----------



## shuze

MM19 said:


> Hello!  I was hoping someone could authenticate these Gucci Princetowns?  They are listed as “new with defect” the defect being the fur is a bit faded on one shoe (I’m guessing maybe a floor sample)?  Thanks!
> 
> eBay: https://www.ebay.com/itm/185169976155
> Seller:  purpleballoon1
> Item: Gucci Princetown with fur


They look OK to me but remember that the shearling will wipe the ground and get disgusting. I have 4 pair but no shearling as that just grosses me out.


----------



## MM19

shuze said:


> They look OK to me but remember that the shearling will wipe the ground and get disgusting. I have 4 pair but no shearling as that just grosses me out.


Thanks-I figure I can always give them a tiny haircut if they drag…. And since we are still WFH, they won’t get nearly as much nasty commuting wear.  I have 4 pairs of regular non-fur and would love a warm pair!


----------



## audreylita

MM19 said:


> Thanks-I figure I can always give them a tiny haircut if they drag…. And since we are still WFH, they won’t get nearly as much nasty commuting wear.  I have 4 pairs of regular non-fur and would love a warm pair!


I have two pair of the shearling Princetown slides and they are well worn, have had zero issues with the fur.  Authentic Gucci shearling slides do not have fur that is that long.


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> I have two pair of the shearling Princetown slides and they are well worn, have had zero issues with the fur.  Authentic Gucci shearling slides do not have fur that is that long.


 I’ve had them on at Gucci where they touched the floor!


----------



## audreylita

shuze said:


> I’ve had them on at Gucci where they touched the floor!


Mine are first generation, maybe they’re a little shorter, the fur comes to the floor but doesn’t quite touch.


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> Mine are first generation, maybe they’re a little shorter, the fur comes to the floor but doesn’t quite touch.


It’s the old story-one guy cuts right on the line-one cuts long, one cuts short. Beside there’s some stretch if pulled. I couldn’t do it lol. I love all mine but would love a shearling lined pair without outside fur.


----------



## MM19

shuze said:


> It’s the old story-one guy cuts right on the line-one cuts long, one cuts short. Beside there’s some stretch if pulled. I couldn’t do it lol. I love all mine but would love a shearling lined pair without outside fur.


So do you still think they are authentic?  Thanks!! I did try some on at Nordstrom recently that seemed pretty shaggy, but I didn’t look that closely.


----------



## shuze

MM19 said:


> So do you still think they are authentic?  Thanks!! I did try some on at Nordstrom recently that seemed pretty shaggy, but I didn’t look that closely.


I think they’re OK


----------



## Beachgirl123

Hello! I bought a pair of Golden Goose Pure Stars on Net-A-Porter several months ago, but I am starting to doubt whether they are real. Could someone please give me their opinion? Thank you for your time!

Item: Golden Goose Pure Star Leather Sneakers
Link: https://www.net-a-porter.com/en-us/...mONcSqJHOnKYiNneaVhoCLhkQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
Seller: Net-A-Porter


----------



## shuze

Beachgirl123 said:


> Hello! I bought a pair of Golden Goose Pure Stars on Net-A-Porter several months ago, but I am starting to doubt whether they are real. Could someone please give me their opinion? Thank you for your time!
> 
> Item: Golden Goose Pure Star Leather Sneakers
> Link: https://www.net-a-porter.com/en-us/...mONcSqJHOnKYiNneaVhoCLhkQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
> Seller: Net-A-Porter
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5269759
> View attachment 5269760
> View attachment 5269761
> View attachment 5269762
> View attachment 5269763
> View attachment 5269764
> View attachment 5269765
> View attachment 5269766
> View attachment 5269767
> View attachment 5269768


Prefacing that we don’t do sneakers, they look OK to me and the site is legit. If you want to double check just take them to your local shoemaker/cobbler and have them make sure that all interior components are leather-lining, back, under tongue etc. BTW, in the future the time to question authenticity is immediately after receipt.


----------



## MM19

Hello-I was hoping you could take a look at these Guccis-thanks!

Seller: zeusdesigns
eBay link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/GUCCI-Prin...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0
Gucci princetown, lamb fur lined, size 37


----------



## njacko

Hello Authenticators! Wondering if you can help me authenticate these Aquazzura heels. I haven’t purchased them yet, but they are listed on Poshmark

Thank you in advance! ❤

Link: https://poshmark.ca/listing/AQUAZURRA-HEELS-61874bcdc32ee624c0346753#utm_source=gdm_unpaid
Seller: /nataliyawintrup
Comments: Seller can’t vouch for the authenticity as they are her friends. But she thinks based on the craftsmanship compared to her authentic ones, that they are authentic. Comes with no box and no dust bag. Seller says her friend got them in Florida.


----------



## audreylita

MM19 said:


> Hello-I was hoping you could take a look at these Guccis-thanks!
> 
> Seller: zeusdesigns
> eBay link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/GUCCI-Prin...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0
> Gucci princetown, lamb fur lined, size 37



Given the photos, they are authentic IMO.


----------



## pepperblush

Hi Authenticators,
Could you have a look at these Chanel flip flops to see if they are authentic. Thanks so much!


----------



## audreylita

pepperblush said:


> Hi Authenticators,
> Could you have a look at these Chanel flip flops to see if they are authentic. Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5278343
> View attachment 5278345
> View attachment 5278346
> View attachment 5278347
> View attachment 5278348
> View attachment 5278349


Is there a link to an auction site or where you purchased them?


----------



## pepperblush

Hi Audreylito,
I bought it from here : https://carousell.app.link/C5OYvElV9lb


----------



## njacko

njacko said:


> Hello Authenticators! Wondering if you can help me authenticate these Aquazzura heels. I haven’t purchased them yet, but they are listed on Poshmark
> 
> Thank you in advance! ❤
> 
> Link: https://poshmark.ca/listing/AQUAZURRA-HEELS-61874bcdc32ee624c0346753#utm_source=gdm_unpaid
> Seller: /nataliyawintrup
> Comments: Seller can’t vouch for the authenticity as they are her friends. But she thinks based on the craftsmanship compared to her authentic ones, that they are authentic. Comes with no box and no dust bag. Seller says her friend got them in Florida.



Happy Holidays Authenticators! Just wondering if you need any further details to help authenticate these Aquazzuras? Thanks!


----------



## audreylita

njacko said:


> Happy Holidays Authenticators! Just wondering if you need any further details to help authenticate these Aquazzuras? Thanks!


And Happy Holidays to You!  Please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread for authentication guidelines as laid out by the moderators of the Purse Forum blog. Sometimes the pictures provided are not sufficient for proper authentication.


----------



## njacko

audreylita said:


> And Happy Holidays to You!  Please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread for authentication guidelines as laid out by the moderators of the Purse Forum blog. Sometimes the pictures provided are not sufficient for proper authentication.



Thanks for the reply. I haven’t bought the shoes yet, so just relying on the pictures in the listing.


----------



## pepperblush

audreylita said:


> Is there a link to an auction site or where you purchased them?


Hi Audreylita,
Happy Holidays! I bought the shoes from here : https://carousell.app.link/C5OYvElV9lb

Would appreciate your help to see if they are authentic! TIA again!


----------



## audreylita

pepperblush said:


> Hi Audreylita,
> Happy Holidays! I bought the shoes from here : https://carousell.app.link/C5OYvElV9lb
> 
> Would appreciate your help to see if they are authentic! TIA again!


Rubber soled shoes are highly faked and difficult to authenticate, I’ll pass this one along to Shuze.


----------



## audreylita

njacko said:


> Thanks for the reply. I haven’t bought the shoes yet, so just relying on the pictures in the listing.


I’ll pass this one along to Shuze, she’s more familiar with this particular brand.


----------



## shuze

njacko said:


> Happy Holidays Authenticators! Just wondering if you need any further details to help authenticate these Aquazzuras? Thanks!


They look OK to me but I’dlike to see a clearer picture of the inside of the heels.


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> I’ll pass this one along to Shuze, she’s more familiar with this particular brand.





audreylita said:


> Rubber soled shoes are highly faked and difficult to authenticate, I’ll pass this one along to Shuze.


I feel the same way about molded bottoms by pictures but the bottoms are really clean and the stamping looks OK so they’re probably legit.


----------



## pepperblush

audreylita said:


> Is there a link to an auction site or where you purchased them?





audreylita said:


> Rubber soled shoes are highly faked and difficult to authenticate, I’ll pass this one along to Shuze.





shuze said:


> I feel the same way about molded bottoms by pictures but the bottoms are really clean and the stamping looks OK so they’re probably legit.


Thanks Shuze & Audreylita!


----------



## lunatic_lovegood

Hello Authenticators!

I purchased these Manolo Blahnik Hangisi off of Yoogi's Closet for my upcoming wedding and I just wanted to get your opinion on these. Thanks in advance!


----------



## audreylita

lunatic_lovegood said:


> Hello Authenticators!
> 
> I purchased these Manolo Blahnik Hangisi off of Yoogi's Closet for my upcoming wedding and I just wanted to get your opinion on these. Thanks in advance!


Authentic.


----------



## cathead87

Item name: Gucci Jordaan Loafer
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/flats/gucci-horsebit-accent-leather-loafers-c5wyu
Seller: The Real Real (TRR)
Comments: I purchased these loafers from TRR. I was wondering about the sole. Are these authentic…maybe just an older pair? The black no-skid pad on the bottom is actually embedded (cut) into the sole. I found a similar pair in an old Yoogie’s listing.
https://www.yoogiscloset.com/shoes/...sebit-jordaan-loafers-size-8-5-39-101045.html


----------



## shuze

cathead87 said:


> Item name: Gucci Jordaan Loafer
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/flats/gucci-horsebit-accent-leather-loafers-c5wyu
> Seller: The Real Real (TRR)
> Comments: I purchased these loafers from TRR. I was wondering about the sole. Are these authentic…maybe just an older pair? The black no-skid pad on the bottom is actually embedded (cut) into the sole. I found a similar pair in an old Yoogie’s listing.
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/shoes/...sebit-jordaan-loafers-size-8-5-39-101045.html
> 
> View attachment 5295280
> View attachment 5295281
> View attachment 5295282
> View attachment 5295283
> View attachment 5295284
> View attachment 5295286
> View attachment 5295287


Authentic!


----------



## irina64

Hello! I’d love some help authenticating these Chanel sneakers I just purchased on Poshmark. 
Thank you!


----------



## irina64

irina64 said:


> Hello! I’d love some help authenticating these Chanel sneakers I just purchased on Poshmark.
> Thank you!
> View attachment 5301183


And my apologies for all the dirt! They arrived in this condition and I just want to make sure they are actually worth cleaning up!


----------



## Veruca1031

I was hoping someone could help me authenticate these shoes I just bought from The Real Real. This was my first time purchasing a pair of Hangisi somewhere other than Saks, and I was sure when I bought them that they were legit, but now that they have arrived, I am unsure. I haven’t seen any stamps that looked like this on the bottom of Hangisi flats. Thanks!


----------



## audreylita

Veruca1031 said:


> I was hoping someone could help me authenticate these shoes I just bought from The Real Real. This was my first time purchasing a pair of Hangisi somewhere other than Saks, and I was sure when I bought them that they were legit, but now that they have arrived, I am unsure. I haven’t seen any stamps that looked like this on the bottom of Hangisi flats. Thanks!


At the outset they appear to be authentic, but the different stampings on each shoe are mystifying.  Plus one is partly covered with a sticker.  Can you provide the link to the original listing?  Thanks.


----------



## Veruca1031

audreylita said:


> At the outset they appear to be authentic, but the different stampings on each shoe are mystifying.  Plus one is partly covered with a sticker.  Can you provide the link to the original listing?  Thanks.


Sure thing. Here is the original listing.


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/flats/manolo-blahnik-crystal-embellishments-ballet-flats-bqqkw


----------



## njacko

shuze said:


> They look OK to me but I’dlike to see a clearer picture of the inside of the heels.



Thank you, I didn’t get to see this until now! I purchased them and will send you a picture of the inside of the heels when they arrive.

Just a more general Aquazzura authenticity question, can you tell authenticity based on the gold pineapple?  I’m seeing two different versions and I’m not sure if they are both authentic, or one is on fakes (see picture).


----------



## audreylita

Veruca1031 said:


> Sure thing. Here is the original listing.
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/flats/manolo-blahnik-crystal-embellishments-ballet-flats-bqqkw


Shoes are authentic IMO.


----------



## Veruca1031

audreylita said:


> Shoes are authentic IMO.


Thank you so much!


----------



## monica661981

njacko said:


> Hello Authenticators! Wondering if you can help me authenticate these Aquazzura heels. I haven’t purchased them yet, but they are listed on Poshmark
> 
> Thank you in advance! ❤
> 
> Link: https://poshmark.ca/listing/AQUAZURRA-HEELS-61874bcdc32ee624c0346753#utm_source=gdm_unpaid
> Seller: /nataliyawintrup
> Comments: Seller can’t vouch for the authenticity as they are her friends. But she thinks based on the craftsmanship compared to her authentic ones, that they are authentic. Comes with no box and no dust bag. Seller says her friend got them in Florida.
> 
> View attachment 5276838
> 
> 
> View attachment 5276839
> 
> 
> View attachment 5276840
> 
> 
> View attachment 5276841


----------



## shuze

Authentic IMO


----------



## shuze

Authentic IMO


----------



## SatuV

Hello authenticators!
I just purchased these Chanel shoes today and would like help in authenticating them, please. 
Thank in in advance ❤


----------



## shuze

SatuV said:


> Hello authenticators!
> I just purchased these Chanel shoes today and would like help in authenticating them, please.
> Thank in in advance ❤
> View attachment 5306740
> 
> View attachment 5306741
> 
> View attachment 5306742
> 
> View attachment 5306743
> 
> View attachment 5306749
> View attachment 5306750
> View attachment 5306751
> View attachment 5306752
> View attachment 5306753
> View attachment 5306754
> View attachment 5306755


They look fine to me but since that ballet is so highly faked, wait for Audreylita to confirm.


----------



## SatuV

shuze said:


> They look fine to me but since that ballet is so highly faked, wait for Audreylita to confirm.


Thank you for the quick reply!


----------



## shuze

SatuV said:


> Thank you for the quick reply!


Anytime!


----------



## audreylita

SatuV said:


> Hello authenticators!
> I just purchased these Chanel shoes today and would like help in authenticating them, please.
> Thank in in advance ❤
> View attachment 5306740
> 
> View attachment 5306741
> 
> View attachment 5306742
> 
> View attachment 5306743
> 
> View attachment 5306749
> View attachment 5306750
> View attachment 5306751
> View attachment 5306752
> View attachment 5306753
> View attachment 5306754
> View attachment 5306755


Authentic IMO.


----------



## SatuV

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO.


Thank you so much!


----------



## SOC

I just purchased a pair of lt burgandy chanel quilted ballet shoes and I am not sure they are authentic.  I have never seen this type of plastic on the bottom of chanel flats.  I would appreciate anyone's assistance in whether or not they are authentic.  The ebay link is
https://www.ebay.com/itm/324998254026?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2648   Here are some photos of the shoes.  Thank you!


----------



## audreylita

SOC said:


> I just purchased a pair of lt burgandy chanel quilted ballet shoes and I am not sure they are authentic.  I have never seen this type of plastic on the bottom of chanel flats.  I would appreciate anyone's assistance in whether or not they are authentic.  The ebay link is
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/324998254026?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2648   Here are some photos of the shoes.  Thank you!


I’m not sure what I’m looking at on the sole of the shoe, are those markings actually part of the sole or a plastic overlay?  Photos of the inner sole and interior vertical seams, both on the side and heel would be enormously helpful.  The first page of this thread lays out in detail the photos requested for proper authentication.  The stitching you show in one of the photos is very sloppy is concerning, which is why I’m requesting the other photos.


----------



## shuze

SOC said:


> I just purchased a pair of lt burgandy chanel quilted ballet shoes and I am not sure they are authentic.  I have never seen this type of plastic on the bottom of chanel flats.  I would appreciate anyone's assistance in whether or not they are authentic.  The ebay link is
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/324998254026?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2648   Here are some photos of the shoes.  Thank you!


Agree with Audreylita but i think theyre fake off those photos. Show us the whole shoe in profile and spread the heel on the inside so we can see where the seam if the interior heel meets the lining seam of the side. The listing itself is an illegal listing with brand circumvention.


----------



## SOC

Thank you both so much for your comments.  Here are some more photos.  There does not seem to be a space between the bottom and the sides.  The soles have a removable plastic coating that has the designs on it.  Believe the soles will be plain black once plastic peeled off. One other thing to mention is that the actual size of the heel seems smaller than my chanel ballet shoes.


----------



## shuze

SOC said:


> Thank you both so much for your comments.  Here are some more photos.  There does not seem to be a space between the bottom and the sides.  The soles have a removable plastic coating that has the designs on it.  Believe the soles will be plain black once plastic peeled off. One other thing to mention is that the actual size of the heel seems smaller than my chanel ballet shoes.


These are supposed to be new? The back lining is collasped. I don’t wear Chanel but IMO they’re counterfit and the sole profile ripples. @audreylita


----------



## PoorLittleRichGirl

Hello ,

I want to start by saying I have never owned a pair of Chanel espadrilles however there are few things about this pair that make me question their authenticity. I would appreciate your help. 


Item Name: Grey / Black Chanel Espadrilles 
Link: https://posh.mk/6RiJioZHbnb


----------



## shuze

PoorLittleRichGirl said:


> Hello ,
> 
> I want to start by saying I have never owned a pair of Chanel espadrilles however there are few things about this pair that make me question their authenticity. I would appreciate your help.
> 
> 
> Item Name: Grey / Black Chanel Espadrilles
> Link: https://posh.mk/6RiJioZHbnb


Sorry I don’t do espadrilles. If audreylita can give an opinion she’ll tell you what pics she’ll need but i don’t think she does them either.


----------



## SOC

shuze said:


> These are supposed to be new? The back lining is collasped. I don’t wear Chanel but IMO they’re counterfit and the sole profile ripples. @audreylita


  So it sounds like these are fakes.  Really good except for the issues you noted.  Thank you so much!!!!!!   Susan


----------



## shuze

SOC said:


> So it sounds like these are fakes.  Really good except for the issues you noted.  Thank you so much!!!!!!   Susan


I asked that you wait for Audreylita who wears Chanel to look at them. They are not the quality that I’d expect to see from Chanel in stitching and construction but the more important opinion is from the authenticator who wears them.


----------



## audreylita

SOC said:


> Thank you both so much for your comments.  Here are some more photos.  There does not seem to be a space between the bottom and the sides.  The soles have a removable plastic coating that has the designs on it.  Believe the soles will be plain black once plastic peeled off. One other thing to mention is that the actual size of the heel seems smaller than my chanel ballet shoes.


Not authentic.


----------



## audreylita

PoorLittleRichGirl said:


> Hello ,
> 
> I want to start by saying I have never owned a pair of Chanel espadrilles however there are few things about this pair that make me question their authenticity. I would appreciate your help.
> 
> 
> Item Name: Grey / Black Chanel Espadrilles
> Link: https://posh.mk/6RiJioZHbnb


Sorry, I'm not an expert at espadrilles.  The fakes have gotten so good that it's impossible to tell real from fake from photos.


----------



## malish985

Hi I was wondering if someone can help authenticate these. they look good, but the serial number is a bit off to me (the 3 is rounded vs. flat). Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## audreylita

malish985 said:


> Hi I was wondering if someone can help authenticate these. they look good, but the serial number is a bit off to me (the 3 is rounded vs. flat). Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


Where did you buy the shoes?  If it's from an auction then please provide the link.


----------



## malish985

audreylita said:


> Where did you buy the shoes?  If it's from an auction then please provide the link.



Have not purchased yet - they provided another pic.



thank you! hope no one buys them if they are authentic


----------



## shuze

malish985 said:


> Have not purchased yet - they provided another pic.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you! hope no one buys them if they are authentic
> 
> View attachment 5315415


They look good to me but wait for Audreylita’s opinion. Gucci like most luxury large volume houses uses multiple factories under contract and stamping can vary a bit. I have 4 pair of Princetowns and honestly haven’t checked consistency of stamping so if Audreylita questions anything I’ll start pulling mine but construction looks correct to me.


----------



## njacko

Hello Authenticators! Another question for you, this time a Hangisi question! Haven’t purchased yet, but looking at these on Poshmark: https://poshmark.ca/listing/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-Blue-Satin-Jewel-Buckle-Pumps-612fceb4800f643026cc914f

Here are screen grabs of the photos as well.

What do you think?


----------



## audreylita

njacko said:


> Hello Authenticators! Another question for you, this time a Hangisi question! Haven’t purchased yet, but looking at these on Poshmark: https://poshmark.ca/listing/MANOLO-BLAHNIK-Blue-Satin-Jewel-Buckle-Pumps-612fceb4800f643026cc914f
> 
> Here are screen grabs of the photos as well.
> 
> What do you think?


Given the photos provided, shoes appear to be authentic.  It's always helpful with the hangisi to see how the jeweled buckle is attached.


----------



## jiggle.jiggle

Item: Stuart Weitzman 5050 boots?
Listing number: 144384560399
Seller: jlobos27
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/144384560399?hash=item219dfd8d0f:g:eW4AAOSwPx1hyoYX

Hi. I want to know if these are authentic, and the exact name of the style of these boots. Thank you!


----------



## njacko

audreylita said:


> Given the photos provided, shoes appear to be authentic.  It's always helpful with the hangisi to see how the jeweled buckle is attached.


Thanks Audreylita!


----------



## Lapispore

Hi, would anyone be able to authenticate these Gucci loafers? TIA!

Item Name (if you know it): Gucci Jordaan
Link (if available): https://jp.mercari.com/item/m93223452983
Seller: 
Comments: I feel like maybe the soles of the shoes are too shiny, and that the curve of the pattern (?) is a little off. Would love to hear any feedback.


----------



## shuze

Lapispore said:


> Hi, would anyone be able to authenticate these Gucci loafers? TIA!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Gucci Jordaan
> Link (if available): https://jp.mercari.com/item/m93223452983
> Seller:
> Comments: I feel like maybe the soles of the shoes are too shiny, and that the curve of the pattern (?) is a little off. Would love to hear any feedback.


Authentic IMO and I try to not let outside packaging, alterations etc. influence my calls but know that no one in their right mind is going to spend $50-$75 to use genuine Vibrum half soles on a pair of fakes.


----------



## malish985

Hi, would anyone be able to authenticate these mules? They look good, however there is no r, which is throwing me off.  The seler said they had those shoe pads on to protect the soles. thanks.


----------



## audreylita

malish985 said:


> Hi, would anyone be able to authenticate these mules? They look good, however there is no r, which is throwing me off.  The seler said they had those shoe pads on to protect the soles. thanks.
> 
> View attachment 5321008
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321009
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321010
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321011
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321012
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321013
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321014
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321015


Shoes appear to be authentic.  The R would have been directly above the Gucci, have never personally seen it under the toe area.


----------



## jiggle.jiggle

Hi. I just wanted to follow up and see if there was anything else needed for authentication and the name of the style of these boots. Thank you!


----------



## malish985

audreylita said:


> Shoes appear to be authentic.  The R would have been directly above the Gucci, have never personally seen it under the toe area.



Thank you! - lol about the r -  I didn't mean to imply its in the toe area. i wasn't sure if there should be an r above the gucci, but it seems some they come this way.


----------



## shuze

jiggle.jiggle said:


> Item: Stuart Weitzman 5050 boots?
> Listing number: 144384560399
> Seller: jlobos27
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/144384560399?hash=item219dfd8d0f:g:eW4AAOSwPx1hyoYX
> 
> Hi. I want to know if these are authentic, and the exact name of the style of these boots. Thank you!


Boots look fine-sorry i don’t know the name.


----------



## peerana11

Hi Authenticators. Could you please take a look at these Chanel ballerina flats? I love the style so much, but I have never seen them in this colour combination before. Thank you so much!
Item Name (if you know it): chanel ballerina flats
Link (if available):  (it is a private account)
Seller: sasivimonka
Comments:


----------



## audreylita

peerana11 said:


> Hi Authenticators. Could you please take a look at these Chanel ballerina flats? I love the style so much, but I have never seen them in this colour combination before. Thank you so much!
> Item Name (if you know it): chanel ballerina flats
> Link (if available):  (it is a private account)
> Seller: sasivimonka
> Comments:
> View attachment 5322906
> 
> View attachment 5322907
> 
> View attachment 5322908
> 
> View attachment 5322909
> 
> View attachment 5322910
> 
> View attachment 5322911
> 
> View attachment 5322912
> 
> View attachment 5322914



Let’s wait for an opinion from Shuze, there aren’t enough photos for me to do an authentication.


----------



## jelliedfeels

Hello, 
I must confess I didn’t realise there was a shoe authentication thread. Thank you for all your hard work authenticators and I will do some reading up I bought these at a charity shop 3 years ago and I’m wondering if they are real. It’s not  the end of the world if not but I would be very pleased if got the real deal for £20. I haven’t actually worn them that much given I wasn’t sure.

Thank you in advance and thanks for this informative thread.


----------



## peerana11

audreylita said:


> Let’s wait for an opinion from Shuze, there aren’t enough photos for me to do an authentication.


Hi Audreylita, here are some more photos. I just received them today and I feel a bit worried. First of all the material is weird and slightly flimsy. Mostly, from doing some online research, I found that with tweed shoes the hot stamp usually come in silver. Lastly the code is a bit unusual both the font and the thickness of the letters. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## shuze

peerana11 said:


> Hi Authenticators. Could you please take a look at these Chanel ballerina flats? I love the style so much, but I have never seen them in this colour combination before. Thank you so much!
> Item Name (if you know it): chanel ballerina flats
> Link (if available):  (it is a private account)
> Seller: sasivimonka
> Comments:
> View attachment 5322906
> 
> View attachment 5322907
> 
> View attachment 5322908
> 
> View attachment 5322909
> 
> View attachment 5322910
> 
> View attachment 5322911
> 
> View attachment 5322912
> 
> View attachment 5322914



Those look good to me.


----------



## shuze

jelliedfeels said:


> Hello,
> I must confess I didn’t realise there was a shoe authentication thread. Thank you for all your hard work authenticators and I will do some reading up I bought these at a charity shop 3 years ago and I’m wondering if they are real. It’s not  the end of the world if not but I would be very pleased if got the real deal for £20. I haven’t actually worn them that much given I wasn’t sure.
> 
> Thank you in advance and thanks for this informative thread.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5323356
> 
> View attachment 5323360
> View attachment 5323356
> View attachment 5323360
> View attachment 5323362
> View attachment 5323363
> View attachment 5323364
> View attachment 5323369
> View attachment 5323370
> View attachment 5323371


IMO these are counterfeit. Wait for audreylita.


----------



## audreylita

jelliedfeels said:


> Hello,
> I must confess I didn’t realise there was a shoe authentication thread. Thank you for all your hard work authenticators and I will do some reading up I bought these at a charity shop 3 years ago and I’m wondering if they are real. It’s not  the end of the world if not but I would be very pleased if got the real deal for £20. I haven’t actually worn them that much given I wasn’t sure.
> 
> Thank you in advance and thanks for this informative thread.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5323356
> 
> View attachment 5323360
> View attachment 5323356
> View attachment 5323360
> View attachment 5323362
> View attachment 5323363
> View attachment 5323364
> View attachment 5323369
> View attachment 5323370
> View attachment 5323371


Yes I would question authenticity of this shoe. It is a highly faked style.


----------



## jelliedfeels

shuze said:


> IMO these are counterfeit. Wait for audreylita.





audreylita said:


> Yes I would question authenticity of this shoe. It is a highly faked style.



Thank you for your help. Oh well no great loss. 
.


----------



## peerana11

shuze said:


> Those look good to me.


Thank you guys!  I do appreciate what you guys are doing. Take care!


----------



## malish985

Hi all, will you please take a look at these let me know if you think they are authentic.

Here is the link to the listing - its mislabeled as 85mm, they are 100mm








						Mercari: Your Marketplace
					

Mercari is your marketplace. It's the perfect place to declutter and discover items that are uniquely you. Say 'goodbye' to your old go-tos and 'hello' to one-of-a-kind treasures.




					www.mercari.com
				




The seller bought these shoes from another person and resold bc of sizing - here is the link to the original
*








						Christian Louboutin heels on Mercari
					

Barely used, in beautiful condition.  Description from website: The elegance of Christian Louboutin's Pigalle black shiny nappa leather 85mm pumps is the cabaret spirit incarnate. Named for the designer’s favorite neighborhood in Paris, it is the House’s most iconic style. A go-to pump that's...




					www.mercari.com
				



*
Thanks in advance!


----------



## shuze

malish985 said:


> Hi all, will you please take a look at these let me know if you think they are authentic.
> 
> Here is the link to the listing - its mislabeled as 85mm, they are 100mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mercari: Your Marketplace
> 
> 
> Mercari is your marketplace. It's the perfect place to declutter and discover items that are uniquely you. Say 'goodbye' to your old go-tos and 'hello' to one-of-a-kind treasures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mercari.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The seller bought these shoes from another person and resold bc of sizing - here is the link to the original
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin heels on Mercari
> 
> 
> Barely used, in beautiful condition.  Description from website: The elegance of Christian Louboutin's Pigalle black shiny nappa leather 85mm pumps is the cabaret spirit incarnate. Named for the designer’s favorite neighborhood in Paris, it is the House’s most iconic style. A go-to pump that's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mercari.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5327203
> 
> 
> View attachment 5327204
> 
> 
> View attachment 5327208
> 
> 
> View attachment 5327214
> 
> 
> View attachment 5327218
> 
> 
> View attachment 5327219


Louboutin has its own thread-please post there.https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-these-christian-louboutins-must-read-sticky-post-before-posting.791702/page-881#post-35007197


----------



## peerana11

Hi Authenticators. Could you please take a look at these Manolo Blahnik Hangisi pumps? Thank you so much!
Item Name (if you know it): Manolo Blahnik Hangisi satin pumps
Link (if available):  (private account)
Seller: elephant


----------



## audreylita

peerana11 said:


> Hi Authenticators. Could you please take a look at these Manolo Blahnik Hangisi pumps? Thank you so much!
> Item Name (if you know it): Manolo Blahnik Hangisi satin pumps
> Link (if available):  (private account)
> Seller: elephant
> View attachment 5336051
> 
> View attachment 5336053
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336054
> 
> View attachment 5336055
> 
> View attachment 5336058
> View attachment 5336062
> View attachment 5336059
> 
> View attachment 5336060
> 
> View attachment 5336061




These photos are too blurry for me to see detail of any stitching and seams which are important for true authentication.  Details are outlined in the first page of this thread of photos needed and link to an auction site.  With blurry pictures I would have to say pass on the shoes since this model is highly knocked off.


----------



## Lapispore

Item: Gucci loafers
Listing number: -
Seller: brandville
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/gucci-hor...u-4370-flats-size-us-45-narrow-aa-n/30336362/

Hi, I would love to know if these are authentic. Thank you in advance!


----------



## ManoloP

Nice shoes


----------



## shuze

Lapispore said:


> Item: Gucci loafers
> Listing number: -
> Seller: brandville
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/gucci-hor...u-4370-flats-size-us-45-narrow-aa-n/30336362/
> 
> Hi, I would love to know if these are authentic. Thank you in advance!


Here’s the deal-I own the shoe and wear a ton of Gucci. That shoe is pretty much like the Chanel ballet in that it’s highly and well faked but those look OK to me. Just know that this is an opinion off photos which is not the same as having the shoe in hand. @audreylita


----------



## peerana11

audreylita said:


> These photos are too blurry for me to see detail of any stitching and seams which are important for true authentication.  Details are outlined in the first page of this thread of photos needed and link to an auction site.  With blurry pictures I would have to say pass on the shoes since this model is highly knocked off.


Hi, Audreylita, Thank you so much. Here are some more detailed photos of the shoes. Much appreciated!


----------



## Lapispore

shuze said:


> Here’s the deal-I own the shoe and wear a ton of Gucci. That shoe is pretty much like the Chanel ballet in that it’s highly and well faked but those look OK to me. Just know that this is an opinion off photos which is not the same as having the shoe in hand. @audreylita


Thank you so much for your feedback! Just curious since you mentioned you own a pair, the photos on the Gucci website have this sort of engraving (?) on the sole, which isn't visible on the ones in the listing I posted. Do you happen to know if there has been more than one version of the sole, and does your pair have the engraving? Thanks in advance!


----------



## kacaruso

Hello my dear authenticators, I truly hope you can help and advise on authenticity of these Chanel Pumps.
Thank you so very much for your time.
Item: Chanel sling back heels 
Seller ID: zaraxxz 
Item number: 325074131027
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/325074131027?hash=item4bafed9853:g:3SMAAOSw3nViG6nF
Comments: hopefully pictures in the listing are enough to spot some red flags


----------



## audreylita

peerana11 said:


> Hi, Audreylita, Thank you so much. Here are some more detailed photos of the shoes. Much appreciated!
> View attachment 5338683
> View attachment 5338684
> View attachment 5338685
> View attachment 5338686
> View attachment 5338690
> View attachment 5338691
> View attachment 5338692
> View attachment 5338703
> 
> View attachment 5338709
> View attachment 5338710


The gel insert in the heel is covering some of the stitching I needed to see.  I'm going to give them a nod and say they are likely authentic.


----------



## shuze

Lapispore said:


> Thank you so much for your feedback! Just curious since you mentioned you own a pair, the photos on the Gucci website have this sort of engraving (?) on the sole, which isn't visible on the ones in the listing I posted. Do you happen to know if there has been more than one version of the sole, and does your pair have the engraving? Thanks in advance!



i believe there was a version with that insert. Again, the construction looks OK to me.Yes there are variations. Look at mine lol (bought at Gucci). Mine are size stamped on the sole-your pic isn’t.


----------



## shuze

kacaruso said:


> Hello my dear authenticators, I truly hope you can help and advise on authenticity of these Chanel Pumps.
> Thank you so very much for your time.
> Item: Chanel sling back heels
> Seller ID: zaraxxz
> Item number: 325074131027
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/325074131027?hash=item4bafed9853:g:3SMAAOSw3nViG6nF
> Comments: hopefully pictures in the listing are enough to spot some red flags


Can’t pull the pictures. Can you post?


----------



## Lapispore

shuze said:


> i believe there was a version with that insert. Again, the construction looks OK to me.Yes there are variations. Look at mine lol (bought at Gucci). Mine are size stamped on the sole-your pic isn’t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339174
> View attachment 5339174


Thank you so much for the explanation and the photos!! This was so helpful, will be pulling the trigger.


----------



## kacaruso

shuze said:


> Can’t pull the pictures. Can you post?


Thank you so much Shuze for taking the time to look at those- but it seems like they’ve sold already. (Someone must have asked for a BIN price). Better luck next time x
Again thank you so much


----------



## AngelL

I think I may have bought fake Hangisi Manolo Blahnik and I spent a lot …. Please help…real?


----------



## audreylita

AngelL said:


> I think I may have bought fake Hangisi Manolo Blahnik and I spent a lot …. Please help…real?


Do you have a link to the site where you purchased them?  I have an opinion but the seller is also important in determining authenticity.


----------



## AngelL

I found them on Poshmark but to get a better deal I Venmo’s. ****************** said fake and since then I realized the buckle is glued onto the shoe and the glue looks very old. Seller indicated that maybe the shoes were made differently in 2008. I was never aware they were that old. I wouldn’t have bought them


----------



## AngelL

AngelL said:


> I found them on Poshmark but to get a better deal I Venmo’s. ****************** said fake and since then I realized the buckle is glued onto the shoe and the glue looks very old. Seller indicated that maybe the shoes were made differently in 2008. I was never aware they were that old. I wouldn’t have bought them


 Another professional Authenticator said fake


----------



## audreylita

AngelL said:


> I found them on Poshmark but to get a better deal I Venmo’s. ****************** said fake and since then I realized the buckle is glued onto the shoe and the glue looks very old. Seller indicated that maybe the shoes were made differently in 2008. I was never aware they were that old. I wouldn’t have bought them


The buckles on all the hangisi shoes are glued on, always have been.  Whoever told you otherwise is incorrect.  I honestly cannot tell from your pictures, necessary pictures of the stitching are not shown, there are aspects of these shoes that fine and some that are a bit off, which may be due to age or simply that they are not authentic.  Sorry without better necessary pictures I cannot give you a firm answer on authenticity.


----------



## kacaruso

Hello dear Authenticators, could you kindly take a look at this listing for me. I’m keeping my fingers tightly cross that there aren’t any obvious red flags  thank you so very much for your time and help. It is very much appreciated x
Item: Chanel sling back heels 
Seller ID: lemonfox4015
Item number: 224866715370
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/22486671...rentrq:51b72e1017f0acf228a7c55cfff13110|iid:1


----------



## shuze

kacaruso said:


> Hello dear Authenticators, could you kindly take a look at this listing for me. I’m keeping my fingers tightly cross that there aren’t any obvious red flags  thank you so very much for your time and help. It is very much appreciated x
> Item: Chanel sling back heels
> Seller ID: lemonfox4015
> Item number: 224866715370
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/224866715370?_trkparms=amclksrc=ITM&aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=78e015fea0be41c8bbcb611fed1b580a&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=224866715370&itm=224866715370&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=CHANEL&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:1700a833-9b3a-11ec-8add-9a6f4024c44b|parentrq:51b72e1017f0acf228a7c55cfff13110|iid:1


I can’t tell from those pictures. The shoe is too highly faked and i need more focused details of the interior and stamping but i don’t see anything obviously wrong. If you buy them post more puctures as soon as they arrive.


----------



## kacaruso

shuze said:


> I can’t tell from those pictures. The shoe is too highly faked and i need more focused details of the interior and stamping but i don’t see anything obviously wrong. If you buy them post more puctures as soon as they arrive.


Thank you so much for your help. I truly appreciate it.


----------



## spour

I just ordered these and now just want to make sure they’re authentic since they haven’t been shipped out yet. 
Louboutin new simple pumps


----------



## audreylita

spour said:


> I just ordered these and now just want to make sure they’re authentic since they haven’t been shipped out yet.
> Louboutin new simple pumps


Christian Louboutin has its own authentication thread.  Here's the link:





__





						Authenticate These Christian Louboutins! Must Read Sticky Post Before Posting
					

Hello!! Please authenticate these for me :) thank you so much!  Item: So Kate 120 Patent Seller: Local Facebook Marketplace Link: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/455844112888898/ Comments: states authentic.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## spour

audreylita said:


> Christian Louboutin has its own authentication thread.  Here's the link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authenticate These Christian Louboutins! Must Read Sticky Post Before Posting
> 
> 
> Hello!! Please authenticate these for me :) thank you so much!  Item: So Kate 120 Patent Seller: Local Facebook Marketplace Link: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/455844112888898/ Comments: states authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



thank you! I kept looking and couldn’t find it, I appreciate it!


----------



## kam_inlina

Hello!! Can you please help me authenticate these Rothy's? This is the first time I found them at a thrift store and wondering if these are authentic. 
Thank you in advance,
Kam


----------



## anonymous

Authenticators
Can you help me look at these grey black  slingbacks from Chanel. I bought them from an instragram account. Thank you so much!  I was told the material is leather but feels more like fabric.


----------



## shuze

kam_inlina said:


> Hello!! Can you please help me authenticate these Rothy's? This is the first time I found them at a thrift store and wondering if these are authentic.
> Thank you in advance,
> Kam
> 
> View attachment 5346852
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346853
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346854
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346855
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346856
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346858
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346859
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346860


Sorry but i don’t authenticate Chinese product but i don’t think these are faked.


----------



## shuze

anonymous said:


> Authenticators
> Can you help me look at these grey black  slingbacks from Chanel. I bought them from an instragram account. Thank you so much!  I was told the material is leather but feels more like fabric.
> 
> View attachment 5347470
> 
> 
> View attachment 5347471
> 
> 
> View attachment 5347472
> 
> 
> View attachment 5347473
> 
> 
> View attachment 5347474
> 
> 
> View attachment 5347475
> 
> 
> View attachment 5347476
> 
> 
> View attachment 5347477


They are fabric and we need to see the entire shoe in profile.


----------



## dsh

Hi can I have these shoes authenticated please?


----------



## shuze

dsh said:


> Hi can I have these shoes authenticated please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5347997


Sorry not familiar and your pictures cannot be used for authentication. Please review other postings to see the quality needed. We need to clearly see stitching and the grain of the leather inside and out as well as the balance of the profile of the shoe.


----------



## dsh

shuze said:


> Sorry not familiar and your pictures cannot be used for authentication. Please review other postings to see the quality needed. We need to clearly see stitching and the grain of the leather inside and out as well as the balance of the profile of the shoe.


These are gianvito rossi heels I hope this helps?


----------



## audreylita

dsh said:


> These are gianvito rossi heels I hope this helps?


The first page of this thread outlines necessary photos for proper authentication, including a link to an online auction or listing if available.


----------



## Angelbethanh

Hi All! I hope this is enough info to authenticate these Jimmy Choo’s. Only thing is I’m not sure what model they are. 
Link (if available): http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...o/black-cloth-jimmy-choo-heels-17472629.shtml

Seller: Lampoo
Comments: These are the photos provided.  If its not enough I understand.  Even better if you’re familiar with JC and know what model they are!

Thank you for your time!


----------



## shuze

dsh said:


> These are gianvito rossi heels I hope this helps?


Yes we can do them (had no clue off those pics) but you need to post pics as directed and look at the detailed pics posted by others.


----------



## shuze

shuze said:


> Yes we can do them (had no clue off those pics) but you need to post pics as directed and look at the detailed pics posted by others.


Genuine IMO but I don’t know names.


----------



## mwk

Hello,

Could I please ask for opinion on those lovely Manolos?

Item: Manolo Blahnik Rubirosa size 39.5 (7?)
Seller ID: rachebeckle_0
Item number: 115178475911










						Manolo blanik Size 7  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Manolo blanik Size 7 at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## audreylita

mwk said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could I please ask for opinion on those lovely Manolos?
> 
> Item: Manolo Blahnik Rubirosa size 39.5 (7?)
> Seller ID: rachebeckle_0
> Item number: 115178475911
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manolo blanik Size 7  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Manolo blanik Size 7 at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk


Pictures are useless but I would probably say they are authentic, this is not a style I’ve ever seen counterfeited.


----------



## anonymous

shuze said:


> They are fabric and we need to see the entire shoe in profile.


Thanks Shuze for your help. I have attached some pictures of the shoes in profile.


----------



## shuze

anonymous said:


> Thanks Shuze for your help. I have attached some pictures of the shoes in profile.


I’d like Audreylita to look at them too. That sling is one of the most faked shoes on the planet and it’s getting to the point that most people need them in hand to really tell. I don’t see anything obvioysly wrong and profile looks good to me. Take them to your shoemaker and check that the insole and lining are leather.


----------



## anonymous

shuze said:


> I’d like Audreylita to look at them too. That sling is one of the most faked shoes on the planet and it’s getting to the point that most people need them in hand to really tell. I don’t see anything obvioysly wrong and profile looks good to me. Take them to your shoemaker and check that the insole and lining are leather.


Appreciate the advice and help!  I will wait for Audreylita's response and also take them to a cobbler to check on the leather as you suggested.


----------



## audreylita

anonymous said:


> Appreciate the advice and help!  I will wait for Audreylita's response and also take them to a cobbler to check on the leather as you suggested.


I'm avoiding authentication this specific shoe, it is so heavily knocked off and has been done so well, it's impossible for me to tell by photos.  A good cobbler familiar with high end shoes would probably be your best bet for an authenticating.


----------



## kam_inlina

shuze said:


> Sorry but i don’t authenticate Chinese product but i don’t think these are faked.
> [/QUO
> No worries - Thank you!!


----------



## cathead87

Item Name: Gucci Jordaan Loafer
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/flats/gucci-leather-studded-accents-loafers-cqfg2
Seller: TRR
Comments: I own several pairs of Gucci loafers. The sizing seems really “off” on this pair and it only has “40” on the inside…nothing else.


----------



## shuze

cathead87 said:


> Item Name: Gucci Jordaan Loafer
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/flats/gucci-leather-studded-accents-loafers-cqfg2
> Seller: TRR
> Comments: I own several pairs of Gucci loafers. The sizing seems really “off” on this pair and it only has “40” on the inside…nothing else.
> View attachment 5351026
> View attachment 5351027
> View attachment 5351028
> View attachment 5351029
> View attachment 5351030
> View attachment 5351031
> View attachment 5351032
> View attachment 5351033


Authentic but older IMO


----------



## Dorylak

Please can you help authenticate these Chanel stretch fabric sneakers? These are photos of the actual sneakers and here is a link to them on Fashionphile. 



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chanel-stretch-fabric-cc-sneakers-39-black-798145


----------



## peerana11

Hello Authenticators,
Could you please help me authenticate these Chanel espadrilles. I got then, from an instagram account but there are a few things that make me feel not totally positive with the shoes. (Fingers cross that I am wrong) Thank you for your time. I really do appreciate what you guys are doing.
Link (if available): 
Seller: brandn.me
Comments: 
I also add the comparison photos of the shoes in question and a pair I bought from the boutique.


----------



## peerana11




----------



## audreylita

peerana11 said:


> View attachment 5353645
> View attachment 5353646
> View attachment 5353647
> View attachment 5353648
> View attachment 5353649


This is a highly faked shoe and there are clear inconsistencies in your authentic pair, and also file photos I have of a fresh pair from the boutique.  You should always have a shoe authenticated before purchasing and also purchase from a reputable seller from an online site that has protections in place for you as a buyer.


----------



## audreylita

Dorylak said:


> Please can you help authenticate these Chanel stretch fabric sneakers? These are photos of the actual sneakers and here is a link to them on Fashionphile.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chanel-stretch-fabric-cc-sneakers-39-black-798145
> 
> 
> View attachment 5353429
> View attachment 5353430
> View attachment 5353431
> View attachment 5353432


Sorry both Shuze and I try to shy away from authenticating sneakers, they too are highly faked and difficult to tell by just photographs.


----------



## peerana11

audreylita said:


> This is a highly faked shoe and there are clear inconsistencies in your authentic pair, and also file photos I have of a fresh pair from the boutique.  You should always have a shoe authenticated before purchasing and also purchase from a reputable seller from an online site that has protections in place for you as a buyer.


Thank you so much Audreylita. I have asked the seller for a return but she insisted that there might be some differences in the making process of these shoes which explains the inconsistencies between the pair I have. Is there any chances that this pair might be legit? Your help is much appreciated as always.


----------



## audreylita

peerana11 said:


> Thank you so much Audreylita. I have asked the seller for a return but she insisted that there might be some differences in the making process of these shoes which explains the inconsistencies between the pair I have. Is there any chances that this pair might be legit? Your help is much appreciated as always.


You need to go with your gut instinct, inconsistencies in a high-end brand like Chanel are rare. And this shoe is very highly faked and frankly everywhere.


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> You need to go with your gut instinct, inconsistencies in a high-end brand like Chanel are rare. And this shoe is very highly faked and frankly everywhere.


I agree with Audreylita and would not keep them.


----------



## sofiagm

Hello, I’d greatly appreciate some help with authenticating these Manolos
Link: https://depop.app.link/SfAKPMJpuob


----------



## audreylita

sofiagm said:


> Hello, I’d greatly appreciate some help with authenticating these Manolos
> Link: https://depop.app.link/SfAKPMJpuob


Authentic IMO.


----------



## sofiagm

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Dorylak

I'd appreciate help authenticating these Chanel shoes. I am protected and can get a full refund if they wind up being fake, but would appreciate any guidance. @shuze and @audreylita


----------



## shuze

Dorylak said:


> I'd appreciate help authenticating these Chanel shoes. I am protected and can get a full refund if they wind up being fake, but would appreciate any guidance. @shuze and @audreylita


Sorry but you need better pictures. We need to be able to see the grain of the leather, the full lining, stamping and the shoe in profile. I will say that I have never in a lifetime in the shoe business come across anyone putting an expensive half sole on a fake.


----------



## Dorylak

shuze said:


> Sorry but you need better pictures. We need to be able to see the grain of the leather, the full lining, stamping and the shoe in profile. I will say that I have never in a lifetime in the shoe business come across anyone putting an expensive half sole on a fake.


Thanks @shuze. They will be arriving this week and I'll post my own pictures as soon as they get here. I only have 3 days to dispute an issue before they release the funds so I'll keep you updated.

To be honest I thought that too @shuze. Why would someone bother resoling fake shoes?


----------



## LadyLorraineV

Hello authenticators, pls help me authenticate this manolo blahnik hangisi
Thank you
In advance

item: manolo blahnik hangisi
Size 37.5


----------



## LadyLorraineV

Hello!
Authenticators pls
Help
Me find out if this is real or not,
Item: manolo hangisi 37.5


----------



## shuze

Dorylak said:


> Thanks @shuze. They will be arriving this week and I'll post my own pictures as soon as they get here. I only have 3 days to dispute an issue before they release the funds so I'll keep you updated.
> 
> To be honest I thought that too @shuze. Why would someone bother resoling fake shoes?


IMO they wouldn’t but using that as a means of authentication is a slippery slope but I expect them to be fine.


----------



## Dorylak

shuze said:


> IMO they wouldn’t but using that as a means of authentication is a slippery slope but I expect them to be fine.


Thanks @shuze and @audreylita. I'll post new pictures when they arrive. Also, totally random, but you both know SO MUCH about shoes!!! How the heck do you both know so much?!?! Some of the shoes on here are so convincing to me but you guys just KNOW.


----------



## audreylita

LadyLorraineV said:


> Hello!
> Authenticators pls
> Help
> Me find out if this is real or not,
> Item: manolo hangisi 37.5


Please go to the first page of this thread for information on pictures necessary for authentication. Close up photos of stitching and seams are critical.   Anyone can manufacture a paper box so those photos are not helpful.


----------



## shuze

Dorylak said:


> Thanks @shuze and @audreylita. I'll post new pictures when they arrive. Also, totally random, but you both know SO MUCH about shoes!!! How the heck do you both know so much?!?! Some of the shoes on here are so convincing to me but you guys just KNOW.


LOL I worked in the footwear industry from the time I was 16 until I retired and Audreylita and I have bought way too many designer shoes in our lives! The truth is that the fakes are getting better and better and the day may come where we can’t do it by photos.


----------



## LadyLorraineV

audreylita said:


> Please go to the first page of this thread for information on pictures necessary for authentication. Close up photos of stitching and seams are critical.   Anyone can manufacture a paper box so those photos are not helpful.


Hello sorry for the pics..
I can’t find any pics on the first page..
It’s not showing any information


----------



## LadyLorraineV

Hello asking for help again..
Pls help
Me authenticate this Manolo hangisi
Size 37.5
Purchased from milanlux (Philippines)
Thank you so much!


----------



## Petraabate

Hello can you authenticate please this hermes oran shoes? They are made very well and heavy, but i did not find serial number. Thank you


----------



## shuze

Petraabate said:


> Hello can you authenticate please this hermes oran shoes? They are made very well and heavy, but i did not find serial number. Thank you


Authentic IMO.


----------



## audreylita

LadyLorraineV said:


> Hello asking for help again..
> Pls help
> Me authenticate this Manolo hangisi
> Size 37.5
> Purchased from milanlux (Philippines)
> Thank you so much!


Can you take a picture at the heel of the shoe so I can see the vertical seam and complete stitching.


----------



## LadyLorraineV

audreylita said:


> Can you take a picture at the heel of the shoe so I can see the vertical seam and complete stitching.



Thank You in Advance ❤️


----------



## audreylita

LadyLorraineV said:


> Thank You in Advance ❤


Sit the shoe on a counter on the sole and take a photo of the back of the shoe.  I need to see the heel and vertical stitching above the heel with the shoe sitting naturally.  I do not need to see the bottom of the shoe.


----------



## Dorylak

@shuze and @audreylita. Had these a while but always wondered about their authenticity though. What do you folks think?


----------



## LadyLorraineV

audreylita said:


> Sit the shoe on a counter on the sole and take a photo of the back of the shoe.  I need to see the heel and vertical stitching above the heel with the shoe sitting naturally.  I do not need to see the bottom of the shoe.



Hope this works.
Thanks again!


----------



## audreylita

LadyLorraineV said:


> Hope this works.
> Thanks again!


I'm going to say these shoes are authentic.


----------



## shuze

Dorylak said:


> @shuze and @audreylita. Had these a while but always wondered about their authenticity though. What do you folks think?


I don’t see anything suspect but would like to see the entire interior side lining where it seams to the lining of the heel.


----------



## LadyLorraineV

audreylita said:


> I'm going to say these shoes are authentic.



thank you audreylita


----------



## shuze

LadyLorraineV said:


> Hope this works.
> Thanks again!


This is one of the few times I’ve disagreed with Audreylita. I preface that AL is brilliant on MB and owns tons of them where I have a couple of pair but I don’t like the way they’re made. Check to see if it’s picture distortion but i see both heels slanting backwards and no lift at the toe which should be there-that’s called toe spring. IMO those heels are too short for the shoe-the shoe is out of balance IMO. The Philippines is also a center for counterfeit luxury product but of course authentic luxury product is sold there also. The above is just my opinion.


----------



## LadyLorraineV

shuze said:


> This is one of the few times I’ve disagreed with Audreylita. I preface that AL is brilliant on MB and owns tons of them where I have a couple of pair but I don’t like the way they’re made. Check to see if it’s picture distortion but i see both heels slanting backwards and no lift at the toe which should be there-that’s called toe spring. IMO those heels are too short for the shoe-the shoe is out of balance IMO. The Philippines is also a center for counterfeit luxury product but of course authentic luxury product is sold there also. The above is just my opinion.



oh no!
This was sourced from Italy…by personal
Shopper name milanlux..
She said this is ordered from a website where she can get discount…
And I bought this 2020 January ..I just check now only because she sold me
Recently a fake lady Dior authneticated byaveragejoe..so that’s why I also let this check as well..
Is this fake as well?


----------



## Dorylak

shuze said:


> I don’t see anything suspect but would like to see the entire interior side lining where it seams to the lining of the heel.


Hope this works!


----------



## Dorylak

@shuze and @audreylita the shoes finally arrived. Here are photos - hope I covered all necessary angles but it'll be interesting to see what you think. Thank you!


----------



## shuze

LadyLorraineV said:


> oh no!
> This was sourced from Italy…by personal
> Shopper name milanlux..
> She said this is ordered from a website where she can get discount…
> And I bought this 2020 January ..I just check now only because she sold me
> Recently a fake lady Dior authneticated byaveragejoe..so that’s why I also let this check as well..
> Is this fake as well?


Please post some closeup very clear pictures of the interior lining of the sides and the lining where the side meets the lining of the heel at that seam inside. Another close up picture if the full shoe on the side in profile but i do not like them from what i see. I hope Audreylita can take another look and tell you if she needs any other pictures. She knows that shoe better than anyone.


----------



## shuze

shuze said:


> Please post some closeup very clear pictures of the interior lining of the sides and the lining where the side meets the lining of the heel at that seam inside. Another close up picture if the full shoe on the side in profile but i do not like them from what i see. I hope Audreylita can take another look and tell you if she needs any other pictures. She knows that shoe better than anyone BUT there us NO website for a discount from Blahnik and IMO they are fake.


----------



## shuze

Dorylak said:


> @shuze and @audreylita the shoes finally arrived. Here are photos - hope I covered all necessary angles but it'll be interesting to see what you think. Thank you!


They’re fine but in the future always post the full shoe in profile. No need for these. Enjoy!


----------



## shuze

shuze said:


> Please post some closeup very clear pictures of the interior lining of the sides and the lining where the side meets the lining of the heel at that seam inside. Another close up picture if the full shoe on the side in profile but i do not like them from what i see. I hope Audreylita can take another look and tell you if she needs any other pictures. She knows that shoe better than anyone.


IMO they are not authentic but let Audreylita take another look. Sorry. Respectfully, your pictures were not great but the shoe is out of balance and no website discounts them.


----------



## Dorylak

shuze said:


> They’re fine but in the future always post the full shoe in profile. No need for these. Enjoy!


Sorry @shuze I'm embarrassingly incompetent with cameras on the phones (you should have seen me during COVID when we had to use the computers to zoom!) but really appreciate your help!


----------



## LadyLorraineV

shuze said:


> IMO they are not authentic but let Audreylita take another look. Sorry. Respectfully, your pictures were not great but the shoe is out of balance and no website discounts them.


Oh my


----------



## LadyLorraineV

She sold this for 38 thousand pesos and she said guaranteed Authentic from a website that offers disc..the box came only with dustbag..no cards came with it..
Thank you so much!


----------



## LadyLorraineV

audreylita said:


> I'm going to say these shoes are authentic.


 Hello audreylita, 
Shute ask me to double check with you as she is having doubts with the authenticity of this MB

Thank you again Dear!


----------



## LadyLorraineV

LadyLorraineV said:


> Hello audreylita,
> Shute ask me to double check with you as she is having doubts with the authenticity of this MB
> 
> Thank you again Dear!


----------



## LadyLorraineV

LadyLorraineV said:


> Oh my


Thank you


----------



## audreylita

LadyLorraineV said:


> oh no!
> This was sourced from Italy…by personal
> Shopper name milanlux..
> She said this is ordered from a website where she can get discount…
> And I bought this 2020 January ..I just check now only because she sold me
> Recently a fake lady Dior authneticated byaveragejoe..so that’s why I also let this check as well..
> Is this fake as well?


The hangisi remains a huge seller especially in this the original color.  It is never discounted.  I would have advised against purchasing this specific shoe if the word discount was included.


----------



## LadyLorraineV

audreylita said:


> The hangisi remains a huge seller especially in this the original color.  It is never discounted.  I would have advised against purchasing this specific shoe if the word discount was included.


Hi audreylita!

so you agreed with shutz that it is fake?

thank you so much!


----------



## audreylita

LadyLorraineV said:


> Hi audreylita!
> 
> so you agreed with shutz that it is fake?
> 
> thank you so much!


I am intimate with this style. Some of the newer colors have not been as popular and were put on sale at name department stores.  But the classic colors are never discounted and often on back order due to demand.


----------



## Dorylak

shuze said:


> They’re fine but in the future always post the full shoe in profile. No need for these. Enjoy!



@shuze and @audreylita . Is it okay that the back seam isn't straight? Seems off for Chanel


----------



## LadyLorraineV

audreylita said:


> I am intimate with this style. Some of the newer colors have not been as popular and were put on sale at name department stores.  But the classic colors are never discounted and often on back order due to demand.


Is it not authentic?


----------



## audreylita

LadyLorraineV said:


> Is it not authentic?


Manolo Blahnik is a small privately owned company that only sells to specific high end retailers.  They do not sell their shoes to be discounted.  Please understand that this is a high demand shoe that sells out, I would tell anyone sight unseen if they were offered this shoe at a discount that it would be counterfeit.  Sight unseen.  There is that saying, if something sounds too good to be true,…


----------



## shuze

LadyLorraineV said:


> Is it not authentic?


Yes Imo they are fake! Stay away from her. You are being ripped!


----------



## LadyLorraineV

shuze said:


> Yes Imo they are fake! Stay away from her. You are being ripped!


Thank you…


----------



## shuze

Dorylak said:


> @shuze and @audreylita . Is it okay that the back seam isn't straight? Seems off for Chanel


Your pictures really aren’t good enough but i still think they’re OK.


----------



## C01

Hi!
It's been long time since I posted here so I'm sorry if I'm not up to speed. Are there still good people here who can help authenticate a pair of Manolos or can you refer me to prof. authenticater? I'm a bit apprehensive about posting the link to the listing as the shoes are an older model and very very very hard to come by and I've been looking for that model (to be my wedding shoes) for years! I have quite a few pairs of Manolos myself but got a bit worried as the tip of the heel of this feathered Catalina was light brown, not black and there was no trademark R after the logo; I learned a few years ago that these two traits were sure signs of a fake but now it seems that more and more models are without the trademark R. Are the brown tips still one of the signs of a fake? The seller has good rep but when I ask to get a photo of the box s/he says they are sold, although they are still listed on the site in question. That might be a sign that the seller knows they are questionable OR that s/he doesn't want the trouble of someone questioning items at all... I do have serious doubts that they are authentic but deep down I have a small shred of hope that I might finally have found my wedding shoes. Not much time left to look...

Thank you!


----------



## audreylita

C01 said:


> Hi!
> It's been long time since I posted here so I'm sorry if I'm not up to speed. Are there still good people here who can help authenticate a pair of Manolos or can you refer me to prof. authenticater? I'm a bit apprehensive about posting the link to the listing as the shoes are an older model and very very very hard to come by and I've been looking for that model (to be my wedding shoes) for years! I have quite a few pairs of Manolos myself but got a bit worried as the tip of the heel of this feathered Catalina was light brown, not black and there was no trademark R after the logo; I learned a few years ago that these two traits were sure signs of a fake but now it seems that more and more models are without the trademark R. Are the brown tips still one of the signs of a fake? The seller has good rep but when I ask to get a photo of the box s/he says they are sold, although they are still listed on the site in question. That might be a sign that the seller knows they are questionable OR that s/he doesn't want the trouble of someone questioning items at all... I do have serious doubts that they are authentic but deep down I have a small shred of hope that I might finally have found my wedding shoes. Not much time left to look...
> 
> Thank you!


You’ll need to post the link and required photos for an authentication.


----------



## C01

audreylita said:


> You’ll need to post the link and required photos for an authentication.


Thank you. Unfortunately they got sold before I managed to do that. Fingers crossed someone else will want to part with their genuine, feathered, white Catalina MBs in 36 within a couple of weeks or so...


----------



## malish985

Hi, will you please take a look at the beige princetowns and let me know your thoughts. They seemed authentic from the photos, but side by side with another pair that I’m almost positive are authentic they look off. And are much lighter in weight. So the black ones in the pics I believe are authentic but not sure about the beige.


----------



## shuze

malish985 said:


> Hi, will you please take a look at the beige princetowns and let me know your thoughts. They seemed authentic from the photos, but side by side with another pair that I’m almost positive are authentic they look off. And are much lighter in weight. So the black ones in the pics I believe are authentic but not sure about the beige.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5365982


The beige ones bug me but I actually think they’re authentic. IMO they’re not as clean as they should be but Gucci uses multiple factories and my guess would be that they were made in a different factory than the black ones and possible in a factory Gucci no longer uses.


----------



## audreylita

malish985 said:


> Hi, will you please take a look at the beige princetowns and let me know your thoughts. They seemed authentic from the photos, but side by side with another pair that I’m almost positive are authentic they look off. And are much lighter in weight. So the black ones in the pics I believe are authentic but not sure about the beige.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5365982


I compared these to my beige Princetown‘s and there are differences in both of them to my pair.  Shuze is the expert in manufacturing differences in different factories.  Mine much more match your black ones than the beige.  Possibly different eras, this shoe has been around for several years.


----------



## sofiagm

Hello! Hope you ladies are having a great start to the week. Hoping these Manolo Blahnik pumps can be authenticated?


----------



## audreylita

Post any questions regarding authenticity of shoes, boots, etc. . . or Sellers here.


FOR AUCTION SITES:
]Item: xxxx
Listing number: xxxx
Seller: xxxx
Link: xxxx
Comments: xxxx

If the shoes in question are NOT ON AN AUCTION SITE, please use the following:
Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Seller:
Comments:
Please give us as much information as you can and then attach any photos (all authentication must include photos).

This format to prevent duplication requests and to make it simpler for people to 'search' for items which may have been posted previously. If you feel that your post has been skipped, you may repost but please copy and paste the ORIGINAL LINK, do not just copy and paste the link from your post.

Please post ALL of the following photos to insure ACCURATE authentication:

ON A HARD SURFACE, NOT A BED OR CARPETING
*We need to see the ENTIRE shoe, not a cropped portion.
PROFILE: this is a shot of the entire side of the shoe, and should be taken straight on, NOT from above or below
BACK
FRONT
LABEL/LOGO inside the shoe
SOLE 1: a clear close-up shot of the logo/size stamp, preferably no flash
(a macro lens is best for this shot &#8211; it's the flower icon on your camera)
SOLE 2: a shot of the entire sole
BOOTS: Please do your best to get a clear shot of the label inside the boot. This can be tricky, but it can be done.


AUTHENTICATORS: Please utilize the "QUOTE" feature when responding directly to another post. Please do not publicly post details about why you think an item is or is not authentic, sellers of fakes have been known to lurk here and we would not want to help the


Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.


Disclaimer 

All Authenticate This threads on PurseForum are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by PurseForum members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
Authenticators only represent themselves individually, not necessarily other authenticators or the staff of PurseForum.


----------



## audreylita

sofiagm said:


> Hello! Hope you ladies are having a great start to the week. Hoping these Manolo Blahnik pumps can be authenticated?


Please reference the previous post for photos and information needed for proper authentication.


----------



## sofiagm

audreylita said:


> Please reference the previous post for photos and information needed for proper authentication.


Sorry about that, here is the link:


			https://depop.app.link/Ha9QyZBjNob
		

Seller: areyouokay
Item: Manolo Blahnik patent heels


----------



## audreylita

sofiagm said:


> Sorry about that, here is the link:
> 
> 
> https://depop.app.link/Ha9QyZBjNob
> 
> 
> Seller: areyouokay
> Item: Manolo Blahnik patent heels


Photos are inadequate to do proper authentication, although I have never seen the BB in patent as a knock off.  Please be aware that this version has a very narrow toe box (this would be an early model of the BB) and patent does not stretch.  Going up a half size sometimes helps, but not always.


----------



## sofiagm

audreylita said:


> Photos are inadequate to do proper authentication, although I have never seen the BB in patent as a knock off.  Please be aware that this version has a very narrow toe box (this would be an early model of the BB) and patent does not stretch.  Going up a half size sometimes helps, but not always.


Thank you so much for your advice! I just purchased these in a 38 (i am true 37.5) and they fit great just on the slightly large side. Would you know if the pointy toe on the black patent is similar to these and may fit?


----------



## sofiagm

audreylita said:


> Photos are inadequate to do proper authentication, although I have never seen the BB in patent as a knock off.  Please be aware that this version has a very narrow toe box (this would be an early model of the BB) and patent does not stretch.  Going up a half size sometimes helps, but not always.


Thank you so much for your advice! I just purchased these in a 38 (i am true 37.5) and they fit great just on the slightly large side. Would you know if the pointy toe on the black patent is similar to these and may fit?


----------



## Samneedscoffee21

Hi All, I’m new and hope this is the right way to do things? If not happy to take direction. I’ve seen some Manolo Blahnik shoes but am unsure of their authenticity and not found a lot to help online other than yourselves. I can attach the limited photos I have if that’s ok? Appreciate these aren’t a lot to go on but just all the seller has given. Just would like an option please as these would be my first purchase and it’s a lot of money for me.


----------



## audreylita

sofiagm said:


> Thank you so much for your advice! I just purchased these in a 38 (i am true 37.5) and they fit great just on the slightly large side. Would you know if the pointy toe on the black patent is similar to these and may fit?


I can't say definitively but the toe box on that specific BB is extremely narrow, I owned some early models like this before the toe box was made bigger and found them very uncomfortable.  The slide you're showing is suede so can be stretched and also with no back will fit more comfortably.  Patent leather does not stretch, I've personally given up buying patent shoes by anyone.


----------



## audreylita

Samneedscoffee21 said:


> Hi All, I’m new and hope this is the right way to do things? If not happy to take direction. I’ve seen some Manolo Blahnik shoes but am unsure of their authenticity and not found a lot to help online other than yourselves. I can attach the limited photos I have if that’s ok? Appreciate these aren’t a lot to go on but just all the seller has given. Just would like an option please as these would be my first purchase and it’s a lot of money for me.


This is a very vintage shoe, I haven't seen that heel in decades.  I'm assuming it's legit, the knock off business was not as robust in the 80's and 90's as it is today.


----------



## Samneedscoffee21

audreylita said:


> This is a very vintage shoe, I haven't seen that heel in decades.  I'm assuming it's legit, the knock off business was not as robust in the 80's and 90's as it is today.


Thank you so much for your reply and help with this. I really appreciate it.


----------



## shuze

malish985 said:


> Hi, will you please take a look at the beige princetowns and let me know your thoughts. They seemed authentic from the photos, but side by side with another pair that I’m almost positive are authentic they look off. And are much lighter in weight. So the black ones in the pics I believe are authentic but not sure about the beige.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5365982


Audreylita and I have been talking about these. She’s posted that she sees differences and you know i did too. I cannot call them fake but I do question them and think they could be an eatlier version from a no longer used factory which is not uncommon if they’re genuine. They appear to be all leather but have your shoemaker doublecheck. If there is any synthetic material in them, they’re fake.


----------



## peerana11

Hello Authenticators,
Could you please help me authenticate these Manolo Blahnik hangisi pumps. 
Link (if available):  N/A
Seller : stuffbynn
Comments: 
I think these are slightly different from a pair I have before, might there be any variations? Thank you so much! You guys are amazing!


----------



## audreylita

peerana11 said:


> Hello Authenticators,
> Could you please help me authenticate these Manolo Blahnik hangisi pumps.
> Link (if available):  N/A
> Seller : stuffbynn
> Comments:
> I think these are slightly different from a pair I have before, might there be any variations? Thank you so much! You guys are amazing!
> View attachment 5372009
> View attachment 5372010
> View attachment 5372011
> View attachment 5372013
> View attachment 5372014
> View attachment 5372015
> View attachment 5372016
> View attachment 5372017
> View attachment 5372018
> View attachment 5372020
> View attachment 5372021
> View attachment 5372024


Shoes are not authentic IMO.


----------



## jupiterdott

Hello everyone, can you help me with these slides? Tysm! (:

prada sport sandals
Link: https://posh.mk/cpWI4qQCXob


----------



## shuze

jupiterdott said:


> Hello everyone, can you help me with these slides? Tysm! (:
> 
> prada sport sandals
> Link: https://posh.mk/cpWI4qQCXob


They look OK to me.


----------



## peerana11

Hello Authenticators,
Could you please help me authenticate these Chanel espadrilles. I received them as a gift. Thanks in advance! 
Link (if available): N/A
Seller : N/A
Comments: 
If I’m not mistaken these are from 22p collection.


----------



## shuze

peerana11 said:


> Hello Authenticators,
> Could you please help me authenticate these Chanel espadrilles. I received them as a gift. Thanks in advance!
> Link (if available): N/A
> Seller : N/A
> Comments:
> If I’m not mistaken these are from 22p collection.
> View attachment 5372518
> View attachment 5372519
> View attachment 5372520
> View attachment 5372521
> View attachment 5372522
> View attachment 5372523
> View attachment 5372524
> View attachment 5372525
> View attachment 5372526
> View attachment 5372527


Sorry but I can’t do those by photos since they’re both outsourced and highly faked.


----------



## audreylita

peerana11 said:


> Hello Authenticators,
> Could you please help me authenticate these Chanel espadrilles. I received them as a gift. Thanks in advance!
> Link (if available): N/A
> Seller : N/A
> Comments:
> If I’m not mistaken these are from 22p collection.
> View attachment 5372518
> View attachment 5372519
> View attachment 5372520
> View attachment 5372521
> View attachment 5372522
> View attachment 5372523
> View attachment 5372524
> View attachment 5372525
> View attachment 5372526
> View attachment 5372527


Agreed, highly faked and almost impossible to authenticate by mere photographs.


----------



## mmaxime2

Hello,
Could you help authenticate these Jimmy Choo please?
I don't have more photos of them :/


----------



## audreylita

mmaxime2 said:


> Hello,
> Could you help authenticate these Jimmy Choo please?
> I don't have more photos of them :/


Please reference the first page of this thread for photos needed for proper authentication.  These pictures are blurry, clear close ups are needed.


----------



## RtwoDtoo

Hello. Can you please authenticate these Manolo Blahnik pumps. Thank you in advance!


----------



## audreylita

RtwoDtoo said:


> Hello. Can you please authenticate these Manolo Blahnik pumps. Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5374487


Please refer to the first page of this thread for necessary photos.  A link to an auction is helpful.


----------



## jmsk112486

Hello, 

Can you please help authenticate these?









						Valentino Rockstud 37.5 Black Leather Nude PERFECT Conditions  | eBay
					

These have NEVER been worn.



					www.ebay.com
				




Items: Valentino Rockstud black
Seller:ttom-s-kivvbd5xbv


----------



## shuze

jmsk112486 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please help authenticate these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino Rockstud 37.5 Black Leather Nude PERFECT Conditions  | eBay
> 
> 
> These have NEVER been worn.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Items: Valentino Rockstud black
> Seller:ttom-s-kivvbd5xbv


Valentino has it’s own thread. Please post there. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...d-1st-page-before-posting-no-chatting.907413/


----------



## nej123

Please help authenticate these Hermes Oran sandals. TIA, much appreciated


----------



## shuze

nej123 said:


> Please help authenticate these Hermes Oran sandals. TIA, much appreciated





nej123 said:


> Please help authenticate these Hermes Oran sandals. TIA, much appreciated


We need much more detailed pictures and a listing link. Closeup details of the fonts on interior and sole and stamping on lining.


----------



## LadyLorraineV

LadyLorraineV said:


> Thank you…



hi!
It’s authentic…
Audreylita is right.


----------



## cmo1976

Hi can you please help me authenticate these . Thank you


----------



## audreylita

cmo1976 said:


> Hi can you please help me authenticate these . Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5379615
> View attachment 5379615
> View attachment 5379615
> View attachment 5379615
> View attachment 5379616
> View attachment 5379615
> View attachment 5379617
> View attachment 5379619
> View attachment 5379620
> View attachment 5379617
> View attachment 5379621



Christian Louboutin has its own designated thread for authentications.






						Authenticate These Christian Louboutins! Must Read Sticky Post Before Posting
					

Sorry for the delay! They did not respond quickly and so far this is the only photo I received after asking for additional bottom views. But I appreciate your help tremendously!  good




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## nej123

Hello, can you please help me authenticate these? Thank you so much


----------



## shuze

nej123 said:


> Hello, can you please help me authenticate these? Thank you so much


Sorry but too worn for an opinion from me with unclear stamping. However, i see nothing wrong either.


----------



## kkim005

Hello Authenticators, 
I have purchased a pair of Manolo Hangisi on ebay. If you could authenticate them for me it will be very much appreciated!

Item:  Manolo Blahnik Hangisi 70 Burgundy Velvet Pumps Heels Shoe Size 38

Listing number:  154901050201 

Seller:  wcpowerpuff9fhj

Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/154901050201

Comments: I have also attached additional photos.

If you need anything else, please let me know! thank you so much!


----------



## audreylita

kkim005 said:


> Hello Authenticators,
> I have purchased a pair of Manolo Hangisi on ebay. If you could authenticate them for me it will be very much appreciated!
> 
> Item:  Manolo Blahnik Hangisi 70 Burgundy Velvet Pumps Heels Shoe Size 38
> 
> Listing number:  154901050201
> 
> Seller:  wcpowerpuff9fhj
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/154901050201
> 
> Comments: I have also attached additional photos.
> 
> If you need anything else, please let me know! thank you so much!


Authentic.


----------



## kkim005

audreylita said:


> Authentic.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Samneedscoffee21

Hi all, just wondering if anyone has an opinion on the authenticity of these shoes please? 
I’ve attached the images as a whole but can post individually if that’s better?
Many thanks


----------



## audreylita

Samneedscoffee21 said:


> Hi all, just wondering if anyone has an opinion on the authenticity of these shoes please?
> I’ve attached the images as a whole but can post individually if that’s better?
> Many thanks


Authentic.   That shoe is quite vintage, he used that color suede often in the 80’s and 90’s and the vamp and heel are a few decades old as well.


----------



## Samneedscoffee21

audreylita said:


> Authentic.   That shoe is quite vintage, he used that color suede often in the 80’s and 90’s and the vamp and heel are a few decades old as well.


Thank you, I really appreciate your time and the information


----------



## kkim005

Hello Authenticators 
I have purchased a pair of Dior sling backs from Facebook designer page and if you could help authenticate it please 

Item Name (if you know it): Dior slingback 
Link (if available): n/a
Seller: private seller 
Comments: please let me know if additional photos are required

thank you so much


----------



## shuze

kkim005 said:


> Hello Authenticators
> I have purchased a pair of Dior sling backs from Facebook designer page and if you could help authenticate it please
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Dior slingback
> Link (if available): n/a
> Seller: private seller
> Comments: please let me know if additional photos are required
> 
> thank you so much


Authentic IMO


----------



## kkim005

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


Thank you so much for your time and feedback~ really appreciated!


----------



## eneeen

Hi, bought these OTK Stuart Weitzman shoes on TheRealReal and would like help with authentication. Let me know if you need more photos. Thank you in advance!


----------



## shuze

eneeen said:


> Hi, bought these OTK Stuart Weitzman shoes on TheRealReal and would like help with authentication. Let me know if you need more photos. Thank you in advance!


Authentic IMO


----------



## NattyNaa

Hi All,
I’m new to the forum so please let me know if I’m ok to post this here. I have just purchased these shoes and I’m querying their authenticity.








						Manolo Blahnik Black Satin Hangisi 85mm - EU 40 -  Excellent  - RRP 795£  | eBay
					

<p>Manolo Blahnik Black Satin Hangisi 85mm - EU 40 -  Excellent  - RRP 795£. </p><br /><p>Worn once to a wedding and now sitting sadly in my wardrobe.</p><br /><p>Manolo Blahnik's black satin 'Hangisi' pumps are truly timeless and iconic. They've been made at one of the designer's beloved...



					www.ebay.co.uk
				



I have acquired some direct from the factory in Italy before for a friend for her wedding and they looked just like this but I don’t have those to hand.
If someone could please take a look I’d be so grateful.
Thanks so much for your time.


----------



## audreylita

NattyNaa said:


> Hi All,
> I’m new to the forum so please let me know if I’m ok to post this here. I have just purchased these shoes and I’m querying their authenticity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manolo Blahnik Black Satin Hangisi 85mm - EU 40 -  Excellent  - RRP 795£  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p>Manolo Blahnik Black Satin Hangisi 85mm - EU 40 -  Excellent  - RRP 795£. </p><br /><p>Worn once to a wedding and now sitting sadly in my wardrobe.</p><br /><p>Manolo Blahnik's black satin 'Hangisi' pumps are truly timeless and iconic. They've been made at one of the designer's beloved...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have acquired some direct from the factory in Italy before for a friend for her wedding and they looked just like this but I don’t have those to hand.
> If someone could please take a look I’d be so grateful.
> Thanks so much for your time.


MB is a privately owned family company so I immediately question a direct from the factory comment.  Pictures aren't adequate for proper authentication but I already see some things that are questionable.  

Edited comment:  Additionally I see this seller has already sold a pair of stated replica Manolo Blahnik shoes (not sure how this bypassed e-bay moderators).  Seller feedback is always critical in accessing authenticity and this seller has already stated they sell replica Blahniks.


----------



## angelinaval

Please help with these Hangisi heels! 
There are a few details that reveal that perhaps they are fake. First of all, they have TWO dots on the back, when Hangisi always have either three or five! The box does not have a serial number. The stamp and logo print on the bottom is faint in places, and the number font is slightly different from authentics. And above all they are super uncomfortable!! I have tried authentic Hangisi heels and they are super comfortable. I ordered these from a seller in Italy, and I have the suspicion that something is happening in Italy with Hangisi heels as there is also a seller on Vestiaire who constantly has new Hangisi for sale. Have ordered from him too but they were not as uncomfortable and had five dots. 
What do you think?


----------



## NattyNaa

audreylita said:


> MB is a privately owned family company so I immediately question a direct from the factory comment.  Pictures aren't adequate for proper authentication but I already see some things that are questionable.
> 
> Edited comment:  Additionally I see this seller has already sold a pair of stated replica Manolo Blahnik shoes (not sure how this bypassed e-bay moderators).  Seller feedback is always critical in accessing authenticity and this seller has already stated they sell replica Blahniks.



Thank you so much for having a look. I had checked the seller feedback:
The replica ones do clearly say M&S and are nothing like MB which is why they wouldn’t have been flagged by eBay. Will get some pics when they arrive. Thanks again!


----------



## audreylita

angelinaval said:


> Please help with these Hangisi heels!
> There are a few details that reveal that perhaps they are fake. First of all, they have TWO dots on the back, when Hangisi always have either three or five! The box does not have a serial number. The stamp and logo print on the bottom is faint in places, and the number font is slightly different from authentics. And above all they are super uncomfortable!! I have tried authentic Hangisi heels and they are super comfortable. I ordered these from a seller in Italy, and I have the suspicion that something is happening in Italy with Hangisi heels as there is also a seller on Vestiaire who constantly has new Hangisi for sale. Have ordered from him too but they were not as uncomfortable and had five dots.
> What do you think?


The dots are meaningless, they simply designate which factory they were manufactured.  The photos you've posted appear to be authentic but clear photos of the stitching on both the outside and inside of the shoe would be helpful, in addition to the interior side seams.


----------



## Kimdewaal

Dear Authenticators,


Can you please help me with these Hermes oran sandals? Thank you so much in advance 


*Item: Hermes Oran Sandals 
Listing number: 1814949171
Seller: eltongeorge via Vinted
Link:
https://www.vinted.nl/dames/damesschoenen/sloffen/1814949171-hermes-oran-slippers 
Comments: -*


----------



## shuze

Kimdewaal said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> 
> 
> Can you please help me with these Hermes oran sandals? Thank you so much in advance
> 
> 
> *Item: Hermes Oran Sandals
> Listing number: 1814949171
> Seller: eltongeorge via Vinted
> Link:
> https://www.vinted.nl/dames/damesschoenen/sloffen/1814949171-hermes-oran-slippers
> Comments: -*
> 
> View attachment 5397946
> 
> 
> View attachment 5397947
> 
> 
> View attachment 5397948
> 
> 
> View attachment 5397949


Sorry but I can’t do these and at the least I need clear detailed pictures of the underside of the uppers. Wait for audteylita too.


----------



## vicki12

If anyone could help me authenticate these, it would be appreciated. I did buy them but I can cancel if they’re fake. My size is hard to find so I figured I’d give these a try and pay to have them restored. I also ordered two other pairs that I will include in another post. Thank you! 
Item: Chanel Ballerina Flats
Listing number:
Seller: dr couture on poshmark
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/CHANEL-classic-cap-toe-ballet-flat-41-C-62754a8c4eeede5fc1b9f9c0
Comments: -


----------



## vicki12

Item: Chanel Ballerina Flats
Listing number:
Seller:  on poshmark
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Chanel-Black-BallerinasFlats-626d6003b6d8258ad5310c41
Comments: -


----------



## vicki12

Item: Chanel Ballerina Flats
Listing number:
Seller: 
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ge-leather-chanel-ballet-flats-22922450.shtml
Comments: -


----------



## shuze

vicki12 said:


> If anyone could help me authenticate these, it would be appreciated. I did buy them but I can cancel if they’re fake. My size is hard to find so I figured I’d give these a try and pay to have them restored. I also ordered two other pairs that I will include in another post. Thank you!
> Item: Chanel Ballerina Flats
> Listing number:
> Seller: dr couture on poshmark
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/CHANEL-classic-cap-toe-ballet-flat-41-C-62754a8c4eeede5fc1b9f9c0
> Comments: -


These look OK but they’re so trashed-do you really want to keep these? IMO they’re gone and beyond restoration.


----------



## shuze

vicki12 said:


> Item: Chanel Ballerina Flats
> Listing number:
> Seller:  on poshmark
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Chanel-Black-BallerinasFlats-626d6003b6d8258ad5310c41
> Comments: -


Look good to me.


----------



## shuze

vicki12 said:


> Item: Chanel Ballerina Flats
> Listing number:
> Seller:
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ge-leather-chanel-ballet-flats-22922450.shtml
> Comments: -


Sorry but no clue off those pictures. If you bought them please post detailed close up pictures showing all stamping, side lining at heel lining and stamping.


----------



## audreylita

vicki12 said:


> If anyone could help me authenticate these, it would be appreciated. I did buy them but I can cancel if they’re fake. My size is hard to find so I figured I’d give these a try and pay to have them restored. I also ordered two other pairs that I will include in another post. Thank you!
> Item: Chanel Ballerina Flats
> Listing number:
> Seller: dr couture on poshmark
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/CHANEL-classic-cap-toe-ballet-flat-41-C-62754a8c4eeede5fc1b9f9c0
> Comments: -


These shoes are authentic but I doubt any shoemaker could do anything to salvage them.


----------



## vicki12

vicki12 said:


> Item: Chanel Ballerina Flats
> Listing number:
> Seller: dr couture on poshmark
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/CHANEL-classic-cap-toe-ballet-flat-41-C-62754a8c4eeede5fc1b9f9c0
> Comments: -





shuze said:


> These look OK but they’re so trashed-do you really want to keep these? IMO they’re gone and beyond restoration.





audreylita said:


> These shoes are authentic but I doubt any shoemaker could do anything to salvage them.


These ones are really more of an experiment. If they turn out ok, great. If they don’t, I’m not out much.

I have been sampling all of the different big cobblers for other purposes.

thank you!!


----------



## Ashley00

Hello dear Authenticators,


I need your help. Thank you very much!!


Item: prada chocolate brushed leather loafers
Listing number:
Seller:
Link: https://de.vestiairecollective.com/.../schwarz-leder-prada-mokassins-22937357.shtml
Comments: -


----------



## shuze

Authentic IMO


----------



## SauleMes

Hello authenticators, I am new here could you please help me with these Gucci loafers? I am looking for a classic piece that would withstand time, would this model 
	

		
			
		

		
	












	

		
			
		

		
	
be considered as classic? Seller says it is “Brixton” do they still make this model? What could you say about the sole and those green dots on it? Is it worth to pay 200€?


----------



## shuze

SauleMes said:


> Hello authenticators, I am new here could you please help me with these Gucci loafers? I am looking for a classic piece that would withstand time, would this model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405066
> View attachment 5405067
> View attachment 5405068
> View attachment 5405069
> View attachment 5405070
> View attachment 5405071
> View attachment 5405072
> View attachment 5405073
> View attachment 5405074
> View attachment 5405075
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> be considered as classic? Seller says it is “Brixton” do they still make this model? What could you say about the sole and those green dots on it? Is it worth to pay 200€?


I thought the Brixton was the collapsable back loafer. Regardless those are pretty classic. No idea why those dots are there. Price is subjective and up to you. All we do here is give authentication opinions and those are authentic.


----------



## SauleMes

shuze said:


> I thought the Brixton was the collapsable back loafer. Regardless those are pretty classic. No idea why those dots are there. Price is subjective and up to you. All we do here is give authentication opinions and those are authentic.


Thank you so much!


----------



## tpp01

Dear Authenticators,

Please help me authenticate these Manolo Blahnik from ebay. Thank you!


----------



## audreylita

tpp01 said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> 
> Please help me authenticate these Manolo Blahnik from ebay. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5408795
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408796
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408797
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408798
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408800


Likely authentic but the pictures are too blurry to be definitive. Please provide the eBay listing as referenced on the first page of this thread.


----------



## tpp01

audreylita said:


> Likely authentic but the pictures are too blurry to be definitive. Please provide the eBay listing as referenced on the first page of this thread.


Seller: linda’s stuff
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/2039089016...gKLeH7KTVC&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY

thank you so much in advance


----------



## audreylita

tpp01 said:


> Seller: linda’s stuff
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/2039089016...gKLeH7KTVC&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY
> 
> thank you so much in advance


Photos are less than desirable but shoes are likely authentic. They are very vintage and I personally have not seen knock off Blahnik‘s from that era.


----------



## maddin45

Hi authenticators, could you please help me authenticate the Manolo Blahnik Hangisi pumps below? I am concerned that they are fakes. Thank you so much!


----------



## audreylita

maddin45 said:


> Hi authenticators, could you please help me authenticate the Manolo Blahnik Hangisi pumps below? I am concerned that they are fakes. Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5415549
> View attachment 5415550
> View attachment 5415551
> View attachment 5415552
> View attachment 5415553
> View attachment 5415548
> View attachment 5415554


More photos would be helpful, but they appear to be authentic.


----------



## maddin45

audreylita said:


> More photos would be helpful, but they appear to be authentic.



Thanks very much! I can add more photos, any part of the shoe in particular or just more angles?


----------



## audreylita

maddin45 said:


> Thanks very much! I can add more photos, any part of the shoe in particular or just more angles?


No you're good.  It was likely a sale shoe given the black mark in the label.


----------



## Ashley00

Hi dear authenticator! Can you please tell me if the Gucci Loafers are Authentic? Thank you very much!!

link:https://de.vestiairecollective.com/.../schwarz-leder-gucci-mokassins-23293899.shtml


----------



## shuze

Ashley00 said:


> Hi dear authenticator! Can you please tell me if the Gucci Loafers are Authentic? Thank you very much!!
> 
> link:https://de.vestiairecollective.com/.../schwarz-leder-gucci-mokassins-23293899.shtml





Ashley00 said:


> Hi dear authenticator! Can you please tell me if the Gucci Loafers are Authentic? Thank you very much!!
> 
> link:https://de.vestiairecollective.com/.../schwarz-leder-gucci-mokassins-23293899.shtml


They look good to me but please let Audreylita look at them too as I own them plus 4 pair of Princetowns and all have a registered circle and slightly different nail heads on the heel but none of mine are newer than 3 years…


----------



## audreylita

Ashley00 said:


> Hi dear authenticator! Can you please tell me if the Gucci Loafers are Authentic? Thank you very much!!
> 
> link:https://de.vestiairecollective.com/.../schwarz-leder-gucci-mokassins-23293899.shtml


I also own a few pairs that are more than three years old and know there are slight variables, these shoes are so heavily knocked off I honestly can’t tell from photos.


----------



## baghagwb

Hi, authenticators! Would appreciate your help in authenticating these Chanel quilted ballet flats. Purchased from a reseller


----------



## audreylita

baghagwb said:


> Hi, authenticators! Would appreciate your help in authenticating these Chanel quilted ballet flats. Purchased from a reseller
> View attachment 5418162
> View attachment 5418163
> View attachment 5418164
> View attachment 5418165
> View attachment 5418166
> View attachment 5418167
> View attachment 5418168
> View attachment 5418169
> 
> View attachment 5418162
> View attachment 5418163
> View attachment 5418164
> View attachment 5418165
> View attachment 5418166
> View attachment 5418167
> View attachment 5418168
> View attachment 5418169
> View attachment 5418174


I just bought this exact shoe from Saks.   They cannot keep this shoe in stock and I’m lucky to have gotten the last one in my size.  They are sold out nationwide in the beige version.  There a a few differences in my shoe and the one you’re showing.  How much did you pay and who was the reseller?  There are no discounts on a shoe this popular and difficult to find.


----------



## baghagwb

audreylita said:


> I just bought this exact shoe from Saks.   They cannot keep this shoe in stock and I’m lucky to have gotten the last one in my size.  They are sold out nationwide in the beige version.  There a a few differences in my shoe and the one you’re showing.  How much did you pay and who was the reseller?  There are no discounts on a shoe this popular and difficult to find.



Around 700usd from Manila reseller @pinkblossom_luxe https://instagram.com/pinkblossom_luxe?igshid=YzAyZWRlMzg=


----------



## audreylita

baghagwb said:


> Around 700usd from Manila reseller @pinkblossom_luxe https://instagram.com/pinkblossom_luxe?igshid=YzAyZWRlMzg=


That Instagram account is private and I cannot access the site, which for me is an immediate red flag.


----------



## pangola

Hi Authenticators, could you please tell me if these Manolo Blahnik Hangisi are real? Many thanks !!


----------



## pangola

Here are some other pics, they have protective soles added:


----------



## audreylita

pangola said:


> Here are some other pics, they have protective soles added:


The shoes shown appear to be authentic.  I personally have never seen this color buckle.  And as always, an original listing link is extremely helpful.


----------



## Lapispore

Hi everyone, would you be able to authenticate these Manolo Blahnik Hangisi flats for me? TIA!!
Listing: *








						MANOLO BLAHNIK Glitter Jewel Buckle HANGISIFLAT Size 35 EU | 2.5 UK | 5 US  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for MANOLO BLAHNIK Glitter Jewel Buckle HANGISIFLAT Size 35 EU | 2.5 UK | 5 US at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				



*


----------



## baghagwb

audreylita said:


> I just bought this exact shoe from Saks.   They cannot keep this shoe in stock and I’m lucky to have gotten the last one in my size.  They are sold out nationwide in the beige version.  There a a few differences in my shoe and the one you’re showing.  How much did you pay and who was the reseller?  There are no discounts on a shoe this popular and difficult to find.



I hope you don’t mind my asking because  I’m looking at the shoes closely again right now - The CC logo on the cap toe - should they be embossed?  Also what are the differences between your pair, again if you don’t mind the question. I’m really anxious about this purchase.


----------



## shuze

baghagwb said:


> I hope you don’t mind my asking because  I’m looking at the shoes closely again right now - The CC logo on the cap toe - should they be embossed?  Also what are the differences between your pair, again if you don’t mind the question. I’m really anxious about this purchase.


So sorry but we do not comment on specifics other than neither audreylita or I would buy those. Sorry.


----------



## shuze

Lapispore said:


> Hi everyone, would you be able to authenticate these Manolo Blahnik Hangisi flats for me? TIA!!
> Listing: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MANOLO BLAHNIK Glitter Jewel Buckle HANGISIFLAT Size 35 EU | 2.5 UK | 5 US  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for MANOLO BLAHNIK Glitter Jewel Buckle HANGISIFLAT Size 35 EU | 2.5 UK | 5 US at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sorry but those pictures are not clear or detailed enough for authentication.


----------



## IntheOcean

Hi guys! I do know Prada bags fairly well, but when it comes to shoes, I'm a complete noob. Do you guys think these boots are authentic? Thank you!

Link: here (sorry, not in English)


----------



## shuze

IntheOcean said:


> Hi guys! I do know Prada bags fairly well, but when it comes to shoes, I'm a complete noob. Do you guys think these boots are authentic? Thank you!
> 
> Link: here (sorry, not in English)
> View attachment 5420552
> View attachment 5420553
> View attachment 5420554
> View attachment 5420555


Authentic IMO


----------



## IntheOcean

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


Thank you!


----------



## kiwikp

I’m afraid I’m a newbie poster here and actually have no clue of how to even post let alone ensure I’m in the right place. Apologies if if I’ve got it completely wrong!! I’m trying to verify it these Gucci Brixton Loafers are authentic? They were (apparently) purchased from the previous owner from the RealReal. The leather is buttery soft and they feel lovely but interested in other opinions please.

 The serial or item/style number is:
414998 37 13A. 

if you need any further information let me know. Thanks


----------



## shuze

kiwikp said:


> I’m afraid I’m a newbie poster here and actually have no clue of how to even post let alone ensure I’m in the right place. Apologies if if I’ve got it completely wrong!! I’m trying to verify it these Gucci Brixton Loafers are authentic? They were (apparently) purchased from the previous owner from the RealReal. The leather is buttery soft and they feel lovely but interested in other opinions please.
> 
> The serial or item/style number is:
> 414998 37 13A.
> 
> if you need any further information let me know. Thanks


They look fine to me.


----------



## elleyk

Hi everyone! Please let me know if me these are real Louboutins. I appreciate your help, thank you so much.


----------



## audreylita

elleyk said:


> Hi everyone! Please let me know if me these are real Louboutins. I appreciate your help, thank you so much.


There is a thread specific to Louboutin shoes.  Here's the link.  






						Authenticate These Christian Louboutins! Must Read Sticky Post Before Posting
					

Hi, thanks so much for taking the time to review - sorry about the link- I've tried again to redirect to the shoe  http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-shoes/heels/christian-louboutin/orange-patent-leather-iriza-christian-louboutin-heels-21969363.shtml   Link finally works, but seller...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> There is a thread specific to Louboutin shoes.  Here's the link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authenticate These Christian Louboutins! Must Read Sticky Post Before Posting
> 
> 
> Hi, thanks so much for taking the time to review - sorry about the link- I've tried again to redirect to the shoe  http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-shoes/heels/christian-louboutin/orange-patent-leather-iriza-christian-louboutin-heels-21969363.shtml   Link finally works, but seller...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


 PM when you have a chance. Def want to hear about it.


----------



## kiwikp

shuze said:


> They look fine to me.


Thank you!


----------



## jestra00

Hello! I wanted to get help authenticating these Manolo Blahnik. I bought them on Poshmark, they’re supposed to be vintage but looks like never worn. So my issue is that even though the sole to me looks ok (albeit I’m not a Manolo expert at all) Ive got two pairs of manolo’s I bought retail, when I received them I immediately became suspicious because they are extremely light. Like no weight to them that you usually get with good quality shoes. So I’m not sure if any of you guys have had this particular pair, especially a vintage one? And how they feel as far as weight and quality.


----------



## audreylita

jestra00 said:


> Hello! I wanted to get help authenticating these Manolo Blahnik. I bought them on Poshmark, they’re supposed to be vintage but looks like never worn. So my issue is that even though the sole to me looks ok (albeit I’m not a Manolo expert at all) Ive got two pairs of manolo’s I bought retail, when I received them I immediately became suspicious because they are extremely light. Like no weight to them that you usually get with good quality shoes. So I’m not sure if any of you guys have had this particular pair, especially a vintage one? And how they feel as far as weight and quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5438879
> View attachment 5438877
> View attachment 5438878


The Paterno, a very popular model that’s still in production, I just bought 3 pairs.  Your shoes are authentic IMO.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hi ladies,

My notifications stopped some time ago so I forget to check all the different subforums I used to follow! 

Today, I have a request of my own that I hope you can help with. I think these ballet flats are genuine Chanel. 

Thanks in advance. (The markings on the soles are really hard to photograph.)


----------



## shuze

BeenBurned said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> My notifications stopped some time ago so I forget to check all the different subforums I used to follow!
> 
> Today, I have a request of my own that I hope you can help with. I think these ballet flats are genuine Chanel.
> 
> Thanks in advance. (The markings on the soles are really hard to photograph.)
> 
> View attachment 5441768
> View attachment 5441769
> View attachment 5441770
> View attachment 5441771
> View attachment 5441772
> View attachment 5441773
> View attachment 5441774
> View attachment 5441775


I’m traveling and only have a phone. Your pics are way too blurry for me but they look off. Wait for audreylita.


----------



## BeenBurned

shuze said:


> I’m traveling and only have a phone. Your pics are way too blurry for me but they look off. Wait for audreylita.


Hmm. Thanks for looking. I thought they were clear but I'll take more in the morning.


----------



## shuze

BeenBurned said:


> Hmm. Thanks for looking. I thought they were clear but I'll take more in the morning.


TY-let audreylita look. I’m not home and didn’t take my ipad but they look off to me.


----------



## BeenBurned

shuze said:


> TY-let audreylita look. I’m not home and didn’t take my ipad but they look off to me.


@shuze 

Are there any areas I should concentrate on when I retake the pictures?


----------



## shuze

BeenBurned said:


> @shuze
> 
> Are there any areas I should concentrate on when I retake the pictures?


I can’t read the insoles or interior stamping at all but again, you need audreylita for these since I don’t have a large screen to use.


----------



## BeenBurned

shuze said:


> I can’t read the insoles or interior stamping at all but again, you need audreylita for these since I don’t have a large screen to use.


Thanks for the pointers @shuze. (Enjoy your travels! It's good to be able to do it after 2.5 years!)

I've taken some additional pictures for (you and) @audreylita to look at.

Do you think it's work an authentication from Authenticate4U. (I prefer not to throw good money after bad if something is an obvious fake but if there's a possibility that these are genuine, I'll go for it.)

Thanks again to both for looking. (BTW, the leather smell of these shoes is amazing. I don't know if that's helpful.)


----------



## audreylita

BeenBurned said:


> Thanks for the pointers @shuze. (Enjoy your travels! It's good to be able to do it after 2.5 years!)
> 
> I've taken some additional pictures for (you and) @audreylita to look at.
> 
> Do you think it's work an authentication from Authenticate4U. (I prefer not to throw good money after bad if something is an obvious fake but if there's a possibility that these are genuine, I'll go for it.)
> 
> Thanks again to both for looking. (BTW, the leather smell of these shoes is amazing. I don't know if that's helpful.)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5442566
> View attachment 5442567
> View attachment 5442568
> View attachment 5442569
> View attachment 5442570
> View attachment 5442571


I’m so sorry, but I honestly can’t make a clean call on these shoes one way or the other.


----------



## BeenBurned

audreylita said:


> I’m so sorry, but I honestly can’t make a clean call on these shoes one way or the other.


@audreylita 

Thanks for looking. 

Since it doesn't sound like either of you think the shoes are obvious fakes, I'll invest in a pro authentic. 

Thanks again!


----------



## myisk

Hey guys, just wondering if there's any red flags in this listing:









						Chanel leather ballet flats size 36 good pre-owned condition  | eBay
					

Chanel leather ballet flats size 36. Good pre-owned condition (main signs of wear can't be seen when worn).



					www.ebay.com.au
				




I noticed that the logos on the toe caps appear to be mirror images rather than identical but I'm unsure of the significance of that.

Thank you.


----------



## audreylita

myisk said:


> Hey guys, just wondering if there's any red flags in this listing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel leather ballet flats size 36 good pre-owned condition  | eBay
> 
> 
> Chanel leather ballet flats size 36. Good pre-owned condition (main signs of wear can't be seen when worn).
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed that the logos on the toe caps appear to be mirror images rather than identical but I'm unsure of the significance of that.
> 
> Thank you.


That’s not the only thing about these shoes I find troubling.


----------



## shuze

myisk said:


> Hey guys, just wondering if there's any red flags in this listing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel leather ballet flats size 36 good pre-owned condition  | eBay
> 
> 
> Chanel leather ballet flats size 36. Good pre-owned condition (main signs of wear can't be seen when worn).
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed that the logos on the toe caps appear to be mirror images rather than identical but I'm unsure of the significance of that.
> 
> Thank you.


IMO they are not Chanel.


----------



## BeenBurned

shuze said:


> TY-let audreylita look. I’m not home and didn’t take my ipad but they look off to me.





BeenBurned said:


> @shuze
> 
> Are there any areas I should concentrate on when I retake the pictures?





shuze said:


> I can’t read the insoles or interior stamping at all but again, you need audreylita for these since I don’t have a large screen to use.





BeenBurned said:


> Thanks for the pointers @shuze. (Enjoy your travels! It's good to be able to do it after 2.5 years!)
> 
> I've taken some additional pictures for (you and) @audreylita to look at.
> 
> Do you think it's work an authentication from Authenticate4U. (I prefer not to throw good money after bad if something is an obvious fake but if there's a possibility that these are genuine, I'll go for it.)
> 
> Thanks again to both for looking. (BTW, the leather smell of these shoes is amazing. I don't know if that's helpful.)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5442566
> View attachment 5442567
> View attachment 5442568
> View attachment 5442569
> View attachment 5442570
> View attachment 5442571





audreylita said:


> I’m so sorry, but I honestly can’t make a clean call on these shoes one way or the other.





BeenBurned said:


> @audreylita
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Since it doesn't sound like either of you think the shoes are obvious fakes, I'll invest in a pro authentic.
> 
> Thanks again!


@shuze  and @audreylita 

Just wanted to update you on what I learned about the shoes. 

They were indeed found to be non-authentic. I also was fortunate enough to get some specifics about what's wrong with them and in hindsight, I see the differences. 

Again, I thank you both for looking at them.


----------



## shuze

BeenBurned said:


> @shuze  and @audreylita
> 
> Just wanted to update you on what I learned about the shoes.
> 
> They were indeed found to be non-authentic. I also was fortunate enough to get some specifics about what's wrong with them and in hindsight, I see the differences.
> 
> Again, I thank you both for looking at them.


Sorry but not surprised. They looked off!


----------



## sheep2408

Dear Authenticator, could you please help to check this pair of Manolo Blahnik which I want to buy? Sorry there is no listing, but I am concerned it is fake because the logo and the size number looks different from the one I have. Not sure if it's a variant. Photos are from the seller. Thank you very much


----------



## audreylita

sheep2408 said:


> Dear Authenticator, could you please help to check this pair of Manolo Blahnik which I want to buy? Sorry there is no listing, but I am concerned it is fake because the logo and the size number looks different from the one I have. Not sure if it's a variant. Photos are from the seller. Thank you very much
> 
> View attachment 5575289
> View attachment 5575291
> View attachment 5575292
> View attachment 5575296
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575295


Honestly there aren't enough photos to determine absolutely, but given the photos you've shown, I would say they are not authentic.  Interior and rear stitching are critical things to see, but what I can see in the one photo is not in keeping with a Manolo shoe.


----------



## sheep2408

audreylita said:


> Honestly there aren't enough photos to determine absolutely, but given the photos you've shown, I would say they are not authentic.  Interior and rear stitching are critical things to see, but what I can see in the one photo is not in keeping with a Manolo shoe.


Thank you so much!


----------



## sheep2408

Could you please also help to check this pair of Manolo Blahnik? Sorry for the limited photos which are from the seller. I’m not sure if it is fake. I think it’s authentic probably? Thank you in advance.


----------



## audreylita

sheep2408 said:


> Could you please also help to check this pair of Manolo Blahnik? Sorry for the limited photos which are from the seller. I’m not sure if it is fake. I think it’s authentic probably? Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576826
> View attachment 5576827
> View attachment 5576828


Pictures are really insufficient and poor quality, so would have to say not authentic given what I can see on these few photos.


----------



## SKP.

Hello authenticators,

Could I get some help with whether these Chanel shoes are authentic or not? They appear to be of good quality, have the number, and the leather interior.  More pics available if needed! 

Thanks so much!


----------



## shuze

SKP. said:


> Hello authenticators,
> 
> Could I get some help with whether these Chanel shoes are authentic or not? They appear to be of good quality, have the number, and the leather interior.  More pics available if needed!
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> View attachment 5577704
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577705
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577706
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577707
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577708
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577709
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577711


Sorry but I don’t do espadrilles with rare exception.


----------



## vicki12

Hello—I was hoping to get these authenticated. They were authenticated already through Vestiaire but I am wary of removing the tag until I get another opinion. Thank you!


----------



## shuze

vicki12 said:


> Hello—I was hoping to get these authenticated. They were authenticated already through Vestiaire but I am wary of removing the tag until I get another opinion. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5580276
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580279
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580281
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580284
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580285
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580286
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580287
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580288
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580289
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580290
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580291


----------



## shuze

Those Chanel slings look OK to me but that shoe is so highly and well faked-hope Audreylita can take a look too.


----------



## teriteriri

Hello, I just found this forum, may I ask you for help? - bought these older Manolos, do you think they are real or fake? the logo on sole is horizontal, which I found as one of the 'fake markers'..thank you!


----------



## teriteriri

here are better photos of the inner sole


----------



## audreylita

teriteriri said:


> here are better photos of the inner sole
> 
> View attachment 5580403
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580404





teriteriri said:


> here are better photos of the inner sole
> 
> View attachment 5580403
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580404


Shoes are vintage.  They appear to be authentic.


----------



## audreylita

vicki12 said:


> Hello—I was hoping to get these authenticated. They were authenticated already through Vestiaire but I am wary of removing the tag until I get another opinion. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5580276
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580279
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580281
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580284
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580285
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580286
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580287
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580288
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580289
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580290
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580291



There are super counterfeits of this specific shoe so it’s very difficult to tell by photographs, but from the pictures show that appear to be authentic.


----------



## teriteriri

audreylita said:


> Shoes are vintage.  They appear to be authentic.


Thank you so much!☺️


----------



## prutchayaj

Hi everyone please help me for check my shoe i'm not sure fake or not thank you guys


----------



## shuze

Sorry i can’t do those.


----------



## prutchayaj

shuze said:


> Sorry i can’t do those.





shuze said:


> Sorry i can’t do those.


Can you tell me something how to check myself ? Thank you


----------



## shuze

prutchayaj said:


> Can you tell me something how to check myself ? Thank you


Sorry but that’s not what we do here.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hi ladies. I'm curious about these sandals that I believe are from the same seller on ebay and on Bonanza. 

I don't see any "Louis Vuitton" markings on the damier canvas and the imprint on the left shoe in the first listing looks really sloppy. 

What's your opinion please? TIA. 

Ebay seller savcash
The seller is ohwidow on Bonanza and has the same items. 

1. https://www.ebay.com/itm/2555546893...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

2. https://www.ebay.com/itm/265808741562?hash=item3de36f84ba:g:eMYAAOSwR6li6GLg


----------



## audreylita

BeenBurned said:


> Hi ladies. I'm curious about these sandals that I believe are from the same seller on ebay and on Bonanza.
> 
> I don't see any "Louis Vuitton" markings on the damier canvas and the imprint on the left shoe in the first listing looks really sloppy.
> 
> What's your opinion please? TIA.
> 
> Ebay seller savcash
> The seller is ohwidow on Bonanza and has the same items.
> 
> 1. https://www.ebay.com/itm/255554689334?hash=item3b803f1936:g:ZowAAOSwznZikECL&nma=true&si=MvRM4%2BZLshS9dUPpNBsDD5TncBc%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> 2. https://www.ebay.com/itm/265808741562?hash=item3de36f84ba:g:eMYAAOSwR6li6GLg


Markings aside, I am always wary of sellers selling high end products at bargain basement prices when everyone else is asking market value.


----------



## shuze

BeenBurned said:


> Hi ladies. I'm curious about these sandals that I believe are from the same seller on ebay and on Bonanza.
> 
> I don't see any "Louis Vuitton" markings on the damier canvas and the imprint on the left shoe in the first listing looks really sloppy.
> 
> What's your opinion please? TIA.
> 
> Ebay seller savcash
> The seller is ohwidow on Bonanza and has the same items.
> 
> 1. https://www.ebay.com/itm/255554689334?hash=item3b803f1936:g:ZowAAOSwznZikECL&nma=true&si=MvRM4%2BZLshS9dUPpNBsDD5TncBc%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> 2. https://www.ebay.com/itm/265808741562?hash=item3de36f84ba:g:eMYAAOSwR6li6GLg


Neither pair are Vuitton. (IMO)


----------



## BeenBurned

shuze said:


> Neither pair are Vuitton. (IMO)


Thank you @shuze!


----------



## BeenBurned

audreylita said:


> Markings aside, I am always wary of sellers selling high end products at bargain basement prices when everyone else is asking market value.


I'm often hesitant to be to quick to judge a seller with low prices because I've found some fantastic bargains at thrift stores when their pricing people don't realize the value of what they have. 

But with this seller, I was sure that wasn't the case here! Thanks.


----------



## vicki12

audreylita said:


> There are super counterfeits of this specific shoe so it’s very difficult to tell by photographs, but from the pictures show that appear to be authentic.


Thank you!


----------



## nommad

Hello! Can anyone please help me to authenticate these pair of shoes? Would really appreciate! I would love to buy em not sure if they are authentic. Please and thank you.


----------



## nommad

Hello! Can anyone please help me to authenticate these pair of shoes? Would really appreciate! I would love to buy em not sure if they are authentic. Please and thank you.


----------



## shuze

nommad said:


> Hello! Can anyone please help me to authenticate these pair of shoes? Would really appreciate! I would love to buy em not sure if they are authentic. Please and thank you.


They look fine to me but I would like to see the interior lining and stamping.


----------



## newtoshoes

Hello!  can anyone please help me authenticate these shoes. When I bought them I had no concerns but now I am concerned about the vestiaire platform all together.
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ack-cloth-manolo-blahnik-heels-24237323.shtml

Thank you in advance.


----------



## audreylita

newtoshoes said:


> Hello!  can anyone please help me authenticate these shoes. When I bought them I had no concerns but now I am concerned about the vestiaire platform all together.
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ack-cloth-manolo-blahnik-heels-24237323.shtml
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Sorry but this hot link does not allow me access to this listing.


----------



## newtoshoes

Thank you for responding. I’m not sure what happened to the link. I’ll attached the pictures
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


audreylita said:


> Sorry but this hot link does not allow me access to this listing.


m


----------



## audreylita

newtoshoes said:


> Thank you for responding. I’m not sure what happened to the link. I’ll attached the pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594048
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> m
> 
> View attachment 5594051
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594052
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594053
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594054


Sorry but photos aren’t detailed enough for me to make a clean call. And for reference, the retail on this specific shoe is $1,100, not $700.


----------



## nommad

shuze said:


> They look fine to me but I would like to see the interior lining and stamping.


Hi I appreciate your help and time. That’s the problem I asked about pictures with number she said there’s no number or stamping inside ‍♀️ Thank you again for your help. I took some pictures from the video she sent me.


----------



## shuze

nommad said:


> Hi I appreciate your help and time. That’s the problem I asked about pictures with number she said there’s no number or stamping inside ‍♀️ Thank you again for your help. I took some pictures from the video she sent me.
> 
> View attachment 5594431
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594432
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594433
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594434


They good IMO.


----------



## nommad

shuze said:


> They good IMO.


TY  I guess I am good buying em,


----------



## Marmarides

Hello ladies, would you kindly help authenticate these CHANEL ballet flats? I have owned several authentic CHANEL flats already and yet I am still not able to tell if these are authentic or not, but something looks off to me (toe-/bow area). Thank you so very much! xx


----------



## Kiwijr

Hi! I’m trying to see if these shoes are legit Roger Vivier. The vendor is selling on Facebook Marketplace and has several pieces listed significantly below retail. 
Vendor name: Kaileir House
Style: Roger Vivier Trompette Ballerina Leather Flats
Price:$385
I cant locate any seller reviews. I believe that this might be a scam. Any advise is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## audreylita

Kiwijr said:


> Hi! I’m trying to see if these shoes are legit Roger Vivier. The vendor is selling on Facebook Marketplace and has several pieces listed significantly below retail.
> Vendor name: Kaileir House
> Style: Roger Vivier Trompette Ballerina Leather Flats
> Price:$385
> I cant locate any seller reviews. I believe that this might be a scam. Any advise is appreciated. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 5608418


Please provide a link to the listing.  I tried googling Kaileir's House and came up with no matches.  We need more than one photo and a seller link is important.


----------



## audreylita

Marmarides said:


> Hello ladies, would you kindly help authenticate these CHANEL ballet flats? I have owned several authentic CHANEL flats already and yet I am still not able to tell if these are authentic or not, but something looks off to me (toe-/bow area). Thank you so very much! xx
> 
> View attachment 5608316
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608317
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608318
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608319
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608320
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608321
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608322
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608323
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608324
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608325


There are a couple of details I find troubling, let's let Shuze weigh in as well.  A seller link is always important in authenticating.


----------



## Marmarides

audreylita said:


> There are a couple of details I find troubling, let's let Shuze weigh in as well.  A seller link is always important in authenticating.


Yes, I agree, some details seem off but not sure overall 

Sorry, I forgot to include the link, here it is:









						Damen Ballerinas 38 Chanel Leder  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Damen Ballerinas 38 Chanel Leder in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




Again, thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## audreylita

Marmarides said:


> Yes, I agree, some details seem off but not sure overall
> 
> Sorry, I forgot to include the link, here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damen Ballerinas 38 Chanel Leder  | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie Damen Ballerinas 38 Chanel Leder in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, thank you so much for your help!!
> 
> View attachment 5608690
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608691
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608692
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608693
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608694
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608695
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608696
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608697
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608698
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608699


The seller has terrible photos and nothing one could use for authenticating.   I don’t speak the language so can’t look at their feedback and previous selling history.


----------



## Marmarides

Thanks for your reply! The seller is a business seller and has a lot of very good feedback, but sells all kinds of things, not only high end/designer. So I don't think that gives away anything, really. I could take a chance and return them, if they turn out to be fake. Just wanted to post here and see if they are fake from her pictures already, I wouldn't even have to bother. Comparing them to a pair of CHANEL flats that I have, some details are definitely different. But maybe they're from a diferent time? Because some details look good, and some off... So I really don't know...


audreylita said:


> The seller has terrible photos and nothing one could use for authenticating.   I don’t speak the language so can’t look at their feedback and previous selling history.


----------



## audreylita

Marmarides said:


> Thanks for your reply! The seller is a business seller and has a lot of very good feedback, but sells all kinds of things, not only high end/designer. So I don't think that gives away anything, really. I could take a chance and return them, if they turn out to be fake. Just wanted to post here and see if they are fake from her pictures already, I wouldn't even have to bother. Comparing them to a pair of CHANEL flats that I have, some details are definitely different. But maybe they're from a diferent time? Because some details look good, and some off... So I really don't know...


I always look at a sellers feedback to see if they've consistently sold high end goods or the equivalent of what's being asked in an authentication.  I don't speak the language of this seller so can't see that information in their previous sales history. If a seller is not skilled in consistent sales of a particular kind of product then likely they will not understand how to properly authenticate an item, such as this.  I have Chanel ballet flats and all styles of Chanel shoes in my closet some dating back to the 80's, and there are consistencies throughout the decades that are unmistakeable.  There are manufacturers of replica Chanel shoes that have it down to a science and are almost mirror images of authentic shoes which is why minute details including all stitching is critical in determining authenticity and can be difficult which insufficient photos.  There are two clear inconsistencies in comparison with all of my shoes which is why I'm suspect of authenticity.


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> There are a couple of details I find troubling, let's let Shuze weigh in as well.  A seller link is always important in authenticating.


I see the same issues audreylita sees and I would not buy them.


audreylita said:


> I always look at a sellers feedback to see if they've consistently sold high end goods or the equivalent of what's being asked in an authentication.  I don't speak the language of this seller so can't see that information in their previous sales history. If a seller is not skilled in consistent sales of a particular kind of product then likely they will not understand how to properly authenticate an item, such as this.  I have Chanel ballet flats and all styles of Chanel shoes in my closet some dating back to the 80's, and there are consistencies throughout the decades that are unmistakeable.  There are manufacturers of replica Chanel shoes that have it down to a science and are almost mirror images of authentic shoes which is why minute details including all stitching is critical in determining authenticity and can be difficult which insufficient photos.  There are two clear inconsistencies in comparison with all of my shoes which is why I'm suspect of authenticity.


With that oddball stamping and quarter finishing I sure would not buy them. A basic ballet is the easiest shoe in life to copy well.


----------



## shuze

shuze said:


> I see the same issues audreylita sees and I would not buy them.
> 
> With that oddball stamping and quarter finishing I sure would not buy them. A basic ballet is the easiest shoe in life to copy well.


Also check the stitching in the center of the CCs on the toe cap.


----------



## Marmarides

shuze said:


> Also check the stitching in the center of the CCs on the toe cap.


Thank you! I agree completely, will not purchase. Thank you again


----------



## m00cat

Hi everyone,

Are you able to pretty please authenticate these for me?  much appreciated ☺️


----------



## m00cat

I also thought it would be helpful to add a link to the listing I purchased the shoes from 









						Chanel Chanel New Ballet Flats Beige Black | Grailed
					

Searching for Chanel New Ballet Flats Beige Black? We’ve got Chanel Women's Footwear starting at $550 and plenty of other Women's Footwear. Shop our selection of Chanel today!




					www.grailed.com
				




Thanks again


----------



## shuze

m00cat said:


> I also thought it would be helpful to add a link to the listing I purchased the shoes from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Chanel New Ballet Flats Beige Black | Grailed
> 
> 
> Searching for Chanel New Ballet Flats Beige Black? We’ve got Chanel Women's Footwear starting at $550 and plenty of other Women's Footwear. Shop our selection of Chanel today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.grailed.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again


Those look good to me. @audreylita you agree?


----------



## audreylita

m00cat said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Are you able to pretty please authenticate these for me?  much appreciated ☺️
> 
> View attachment 5609272
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609273
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609274
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609275
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609276
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609277
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609278
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609279
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609280
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609281
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609282


I have this identical shoe which I waited months to get because this combination is in such high demand.  So my first question is why is it being sold at a discounted price when the shoe is so difficult to find in boutiques.  I have my shoe here and there are differences I'm not happy with.


----------



## m00cat

audreylita said:


> I have this identical shoe which I waited months to get because this combination is in such high demand.  So my first question is why is it being sold at a discounted price when the shoe is so difficult to find in boutiques.  I have my shoe here and there are differences I'm not happy with.


Thank you @shuze and @audreylita for your time, truly appreciate it. I will have them authenticated by a paid service so I can contest the sale. Who do you recommend I use?


----------



## shuze

m00cat said:


> Thank you @shuze and @audreylita for your time, truly appreciate it. I will have them authenticated by a paid service so I can contest the sale. Who do you recommend I use?


Apologies here and I think Audreylita is right now looking on a larger screen. You can use authenticate4u.


----------



## gabriellecamille

Very well loved Gucci loafers. Unsure about authentication, everything seems ok but the horsebit hardware is making me second guess. Any thoughts?


----------



## shuze

gabriellecamille said:


> Very well loved Gucci loafers. Unsure about authentication, everything seems ok but the horsebit hardware is making me second guess. Any thoughts?


Authentic IMO


----------



## Brightcastle

Name: Gina mules 
Link: n/a
Seller: Purchased privately from a friend of a friend 
Comments: would love your opinion on the authenticity of these Gina mules please. Bought from a friend of a friend but just want to be 100%.


----------



## shuze

Brightcastle said:


> Name: Gina mules
> Link: n/a
> Seller: Purchased privately from a friend of a friend
> Comments: would love your opinion on the authenticity of these Gina mules please. Bought from a friend of a friend but just want to be 100%.
> 
> View attachment 5610893
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610894
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610895
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610896
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610897
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610898
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610899
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610900
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610901
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610902


Def authentic.


----------



## Brightcastle

shuze said:


> Def authentic.


Thank you ❤️


----------



## trimar

Hello! I have a nagging suspicion that these sneakers I found at a vintage store are not authentic. Could you please confirm it? I have 0 expertiese in luxury goods.

Boogie Damier Canvas Ebene Sneakers
Nr 39
Regrettably I don't have any other info about the model


----------



## shuze

trimar said:


> Hello! I have a nagging suspicion that these sneakers I found at a vintage store are not authentic. Could you please confirm it? I have 0 expertiese in luxury goods.
> 
> Boogie Damier Canvas Ebene Sneakers
> Nr 39
> Regrettably I don't have any other info about the model
> 
> View attachment 5611835
> View attachment 5611836
> View attachment 5611837
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611838
> View attachment 5611839
> View attachment 5611840
> View attachment 5611841


Counterfeit. Sorry.


----------



## trimar

shuze said:


> Counterfeit. Sorry.


I suspected that. Thank you!


----------



## myisk

Hi guys, just wondering if I could get your opinion on the shoes in this listing. The seller doesn't have many photos though.









						Chanel Ballerina Flat  - Size 35.5  | eBay
					

<p>Chanel Ballerina Flat  - Size 35.5. </p><p>Minor scratches at toe caps.</p><p>Some small coloured marks</p>



					www.ebay.com.au


----------



## brent69

Item name: Balenciaga Studded Flats
Link: N/A
Seller: Reebonz
Comment: Hi authenticators, i bought this flats years ago and havent use & authenticate it (forgot i had this flats haha). Really appreciated it if can help me take a look if this flats legit or fake. Thank you


----------



## shuze

brent69 said:


> Item name: Balenciaga Studded Flats
> Link: N/A
> Seller: Reebonz
> Comment: Hi authenticators, i bought this flats years ago and havent use & authenticate it (forgot i had this flats haha). Really appreciated it if can help me take a look if this flats legit or fake. Thank you
> 
> View attachment 5617741
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617742
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617743
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617744
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617745
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617746
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617747
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617748
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617749


Need pics of interior showing seaming and finishing and the shoe in profile.


----------



## brent69

shuze said:


> Need pics of interior showing seaming and finishing and the shoe in profile.


Hi again, is this good? Let me know if need more pictures. Thank you


----------



## shuze

brent69 said:


> Hi again, is this good? Let me know if need more pictures. Thank you
> 
> View attachment 5618381
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618382
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618383
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618384
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618385
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618386
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618387
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618388


Authentic iMO. Thanks for the new pics.


----------



## shuze

myisk said:


> Hi guys, just wondering if I could get your opinion on the shoes in this listing. The seller doesn't have many photos though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Ballerina Flat  - Size 35.5  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p>Chanel Ballerina Flat  - Size 35.5. </p><p>Minor scratches at toe caps.</p><p>Some small coloured marks</p>
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com.au


No idea off those pics but the price is a concern.


----------



## brent69

Thank yo


shuze said:


> Authentic iMO. Thanks for the new pics.


Thank you very much for your helps ❤


----------



## smilestarrr

Hello! Wondering if I could get an opinion on these Golden Goose Slides listed on Poshmark. Thanks!

https://poshmark.com/listing/Golden-Goose-Crystal-Slide-White-38-63320557308f071ecad2b63c


----------



## shuze

smilestarrr said:


> Hello! Wondering if I could get an opinion on these Golden Goose Slides listed on Poshmark. Thanks!
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Golden-Goose-Crystal-Slide-White-38-63320557308f071ecad2b63c


Sorry but we don’t do sneaks.


----------



## smilestarrr

shuze said:


> Sorry but we don’t do sneaks.


Thanks!


----------



## sofiagm

Hello! Can anyone tell if these are authentic? Thank you! 
Item: Chanel moto boots
Seller: rc-fifth-ave
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/2041058354...EKZmJG3dV/tkTdpS9fZiFSDh4=|tkp:Bk9SR_y8jt_0YA


----------



## shuze

sofiagm said:


> Hello! Can anyone tell if these are authentic? Thank you!
> Item: Chanel moto boots
> Seller: rc-fifth-ave
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/204105835436?hash=item2f85a7e3ac:g:HskAAOSwm7FjNeFe&amdata=enc:AQAHAAAAoKyyd0QoMa9sHBhZk/RWWphdtZSR7nryI4n78E0yX6eSJTgyftmTuRbjGSSfC56MKieHKByPFf8s89q0T1A03V9KVSiZUS+HTqDluUqJyX2KT+ajjN3hAN8KxD2helyYeXKr/PjbIkrXA3DlnR6KPXygf2NvFTmMmt6NF7zIoYmyk/gdparAJvPULT7E+UEKZmJG3dV/tkTdpS9fZiFSDh4=|tkp:Bk9SR_y8jt_0YA


Need interior shots showing all stamping, seaming and insole along with detailed picture of sole.


----------



## sofiagm

shuze said:


> Need interior shots showing all stamping, seaming and insole along with detailed picture of sole.


Hi! Thank you for letting me know! I reached out asking for pics of whats needed and got these pics back, I hope it can help!


----------



## shuze

sofiagm said:


> Hi! Thank you for letting me know! I reached out asking for pics of whats needed and got these pics back, I hope it can help!
> 
> View attachment 5625000
> View attachment 5625005
> View attachment 5624998
> View attachment 5625002
> View attachment 5625003
> View attachment 5624999


I think they’re OK.


----------



## chanelplz

Hello!  Would you please take a look at these flats?  Thank you!

Item Name: Chanel Ballet Flats - Black/Patent
Link: Chanel Ballet Flat Shoes 39
Seller: CORNERLUXE


----------



## bachisdead

Item Name (if you know it): Stuart Weitzman 50/50 Boot
Link (if available): https://www.vinted.co.uk/women/shoes/boots/knee-length-boots/2287898463-stuart-weitzman-boots


Seller: helenyates190173
Comments:
Purchased in UK. I have a pair of these in blue suede and black neoprene purchased in the US. There are some differences in the soles as well as texture and stitching specifically on the neoprene. The font is gold instead of silver. The shoes are a 39.5 which seems to fit larger than the US 8.5. Not sure if it's just a different version but it was the stitching on the stretchy part which made me pause.

Tried to get some good pics. Last one is of the inside of the boot but it's very tall so hard to capture.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## audreylita

chanelplz said:


> Hello!  Would you please take a look at these flats?  Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Chanel Ballet Flats - Black/Patent
> Link: Chanel Ballet Flat Shoes 39
> Seller: CORNERLUXE
> View attachment 5630662
> View attachment 5630663
> View attachment 5630664
> View attachment 5630665
> View attachment 5630666
> View attachment 5630667
> View attachment 5630668
> View attachment 5630669
> View attachment 5630670
> View attachment 5630671
> View attachment 5630672
> View attachment 5630673


Authentic IMO.


----------



## chanelplz

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO.


Thank you!


----------



## shuze

chanelplz said:


> Hello!  Would you please take a look at these flats?  Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Chanel Ballet Flats - Black/Patent
> Link: Chanel Ballet Flat Shoes 39
> Seller: CORNERLUXE
> View attachment 5630662
> View attachment 5630663
> View attachment 5630664
> View attachment 5630665
> View attachment 5630666
> View attachment 5630667
> View attachment 5630668
> View attachment 5630669
> View attachment 5630670
> View attachment 5630671
> View attachment 5630672
> View attachment 5630673


Authentic IMO but let Audreylita respond. I see she did!


----------



## shuze

bachisdead said:


> Item Name (if you know it): Stuart Weitzman 50/50 Boot
> Link (if available): https://www.vinted.co.uk/women/shoes/boots/knee-length-boots/2287898463-stuart-weitzman-boots
> View attachment 5631286
> 
> Seller: helenyates190173
> Comments:
> Purchased in UK. I have a pair of these in blue suede and black neoprene purchased in the US. There are some differences in the soles as well as texture and stitching specifically on the neoprene. The font is gold instead of silver. The shoes are a 39.5 which seems to fit larger than the US 8.5. Not sure if it's just a different version but it was the stitching on the stretchy part which made me pause.
> 
> Tried to get some good pics. Last one is of the inside of the boot but it's very tall so hard to capture.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5631287
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631288
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631289
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631290
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631291
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631292
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631293
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631294
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631295
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631296
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631297


I have several pair with differences. Yours are fine IMO and a 39.5 in Weitzman is at least a 9. Check to see if they’re made in China or Spain.


----------



## bachisdead

shuze said:


> I have several pair with differences. Yours are fine IMO and a 39.5 in Weitzman is at least a 9. Check to see if they’re made in China or Spain.


It is printed/embossed Made in Spain on the sole with a little sun logo. 

Thanks so much for getting back to me!


----------



## annieelord

Hi, 
Can someone help authenticate these Manolo Blahnik Hangisi 105s please? I’m a little unsure on the heel stem-heel cap joining. 

Thanks in advance ☺️


----------



## audreylita

annieelord said:


> Hi,
> Can someone help authenticate these Manolo Blahnik Hangisi 105s please? I’m a little unsure on the heel stem-heel cap joining.
> 
> Thanks in advance ☺️
> 
> View attachment 5636890
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636891
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636892
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636893
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636894
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636895
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636896
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636897
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636898
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636899
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636900


I’m unclear what you mean by a stem heel cap. Given the photos shown they appear to be authentic. A link to the seller/auction are always important in determining authenticity.


----------



## jessielou910

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available): https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1444505129374409/
Seller: Brooke Ward
Comments:


----------



## shuze

Please post on the Louboutin thread but do NOT buy https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ad-sticky-post-before-posting.791702/page-886


----------



## kacaruso

Hello dear authenticators, would you be able to authenticate these boots for me.
It’s the detachable chain that has me concerned  I have previously had great experience with the company but you just never know. thank you so much for your time. 
Name: Saint Laurent ankle boots 
Seller: hushluxe.co.uk
Link: N/A


----------



## ben_23

Hi everyone !! Could anyone help me authenticate these boots?

Name: Ann Demeulemeester Alec Knee High Combat Boots
Seller: The Real Real
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/boots/ann-demeulemeester-leather-combat-boots-f4b8o


----------



## shuze

ben_23 said:


> Hi everyone !! Could anyone help me authenticate these boots for me ?
> 
> Name: Ann Demeulemeester Alec Boots
> Seller: The Real Real
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/boots/ann-demeulemeester-leather-combat-boots-f4b8o
> 
> View attachment 5655503
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655504
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655505
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655506
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655507
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655508
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655511
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655512
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655513
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655514
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655515
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655517


Authentic IMO


----------



## ben_23

shuze said:


> Authentic IMO


much appreciated, thank you!!


----------



## daniellejo7

Hey!did you find out how to authenticate your Ann D boots? I am having the same issue with a pair I just received I think are fake too. The stamp isn’t branded like the others and the white tag inside is throwing me off. Thanks for letting me know how you did


----------



## ben_23

daniellejo7 said:


> Hey!did you find out how to authenticate your Ann D boots? I am having the same issue with a pair I just received I think are fake too. The stamp isn’t branded like the others and the white tag inside is throwing me off. Thanks for letting me know how you did


Honestly still not 100% sure if mines are authentic. I tried to look at pictures on other secondhand sites of the same boot to compare details. Mostly looks the same but the lining (looks a bit too “matte”? idk) and the white tag inside made me suspicious. For the bottom stamp, I think a lot of Ann d boots aren’t stamped with the brand name on the bottom. Maybe make a post here with pictures of your boot to get other opinions ?


----------



## daniellejo7

Yeah I’ve been looking at other sites too but can’t find this exact boot.  With a pic of the outer sole and inside tag.  All my tags are black with white writing and sound are stamped with same font.  These are mine with pics of the other shoes I own.


----------



## daniellejo7

Thanks for getting back to me… hope we both figure it out


----------



## ben_23

Is it the same as these boots ?



			https://grailed.app.link/6h3RuPnc7ub
		



			https://grailed.app.link/MKuxJAyc7ub
		



			https://grailed.app.link/BE1JJiAc7ub
		


Based on these 3 listings, the sole stamp is very similar to yours.

Yes I hope so too! couldn’t find much discussion online about authenticating Ann d boots.


----------



## audreylita

daniellejo7 said:


> Thanks for getting back to me… hope we both figure it out


Please refer to the first post on the first page of this thread for necessary pictures for an authentication. Additionally, clear pictures of stitching on the shoe are also extremely helpful.


----------



## daniellejo7

Hi again,
I hope that I’m doing it right this time around and am not wasting anyone else’s valuable time and effort. It’s only my 2nd day on this forum and it’s a bit confusing before you get it and know 100% to do.  So thank you for your guidance and for directing me to where I can find the correct process.

Please authenticate this Ann Demeulemeester women’s  boot


For auction site: EBay 

Item: 155234895731

Listing number: not sure  the link is below 

Seller: polo-pio ( who happens to have excellent reviews)

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/1552348957...BNcBVPbSya&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY

Comments: as I mentioned the first time, all my Ann Demeulemeester boots I have ever owned had black labels inside.  This is white. Ben had sent some listings on Grailed which is the same style but in men’s. I think two of those listings had leather bottoms and these have rubber.  To also add, I had purchased these bits in the knee boot version and the soles were not rubber, inside designer tag black, and had leather laces while these feel like cotton/polyester.   thanks for your help guys. I made be a complete you know what and these are authentic, they just don’t feel like they’re right. I been buying her shoes for over 15 years and have never had this kind of situation.  Anywho…. Thank you to those that help


----------



## daniellejo7

Sorry for the typos and Mikki’s pictures. I had deleted all the duplicates


----------



## shuze

ben_23 said:


> Honestly still not 100% sure if mines are authentic. I tried to look at pictures on other secondhand sites of the same boot to compare details. Mostly looks the same but the lining (looks a bit too “matte”? idk) and the white tag inside made me suspicious. For the bottom stamp, I think a lot of Ann d boots aren’t stamped with the brand name on the bottom. Maybe make a post here with pictures of your boot to get other opinions ?


Ben I just looked again to doublecheck. Is there interior stamping? Forget labels-they can change depending on the factory but go take them to a local shoemaker. The lining must be entirely leather. If it’s not, they’re fake. If it is, I think you’re OK.


----------



## shuze

daniellejo7 said:


> Sorry for the typos and Mikki’s pictures. I had deleted all the duplicates


None of the needed photos are there. We need to see the interior stamping and the finishing on the lining. TY


----------



## daniellejo7

I put them in the order u requested. I copied and pasted what you wanted and just deleted the text ….


----------



## daniellejo7

When I get home from urgent care I will post those photos. I don’t know if it was you that gave the list of required photos , either way I did it according to the request.  But I’m happy to add more when I get home


----------



## ben_23

Hi everyone, please help me authenticate a pair of Manolos I thrifted? 

Name: MANOLO BLAHNIK Carolyne Leather Slingback Heels (2.5 ish inch heel)


----------



## audreylita

ben_23 said:


> Hi everyone, please help me authenticate a pair of Manolos I thrifted?
> 
> Name: MANOLO BLAHNIK Carolyne Leather Slingback Heels (2.5 ish inch heel)
> 
> View attachment 5667365
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667366
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667367
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667368
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667369
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667370
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667371
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667372
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667373
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667374


Shoes are authentic.


----------



## thelala

Hey all,
can somebody help me authenticate this pair of Chanel Slingbacks? I'm worried, because the number on the inside is silver and should probably be gold? Also I'd love to know from which year they are...
Thank you so much!


----------



## audreylita

thelala said:


> Hey all,
> can somebody help me authenticate this pair of Chanel Slingbacks? I'm worried, because the number on the inside is silver and should probably be gold? Also I'd love to know from which year they are...
> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5670196
> 
> 
> View attachment 5670197
> 
> 
> View attachment 5670198
> 
> 
> View attachment 5670199
> 
> 
> View attachment 5670200


Please see the first page of this thread for info on detailed photos we need for proper authentication.


----------



## thelala

audreylita said:


> Please see the first page of this thread for info on detailed photos we need for proper authentication.


sorry, these are the only pics I have. but the number inside the shoe is A G31318...


----------



## peerana11

Hello Authenticators,
Could you please help me authenticate these Chanel espadrilles. Happy Christmas ladies. Thanks in advance! 
Link (if available): N/A
Seller : lovebrandnamenaka


----------



## adoregoods

Please authenticate-

Item Name (if you know it): BB Pump
Link (if available): No link
Seller: Amuze
Comments:


----------



## audreylita

LotusElise said:


> Please authenticate-
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): BB Pump
> Link (if available): No link
> Seller: Amuze
> Comments:
> 
> View attachment 5674173
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674174
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674175


Given the limited number of photos, they appear to be OK. Please reference the first page of this thread for all photos necessary for proper authentication.


----------



## adoregoods

audreylita said:


> Given the limited number of photos, they appear to be OK. Please reference the first page of this thread for all photos necessary for proper authentication.


Sorry. Here are more pix -


----------



## audreylita

LotusElise said:


> Sorry. Here are more pix -
> 
> View attachment 5674368
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674369
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674370
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674371
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674372
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674373


Authentic IMO


----------



## adoregoods

Another one -

Item Name (if you know it): BB Pump
Link (if available): No link
Seller: Amuze
Comments:


----------



## audreylita

LotusElise said:


> Another one -
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): BB Pump
> Link (if available): No link
> Seller: Amuze
> Comments:
> 
> View attachment 5675005
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675006
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675007
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675008
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675009
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675010


Authentic IMO


----------



## adoregoods

audreylita said:


> Authentic IMO


Thanks for authenticating. I was so confused as to why the heel is thicker and rounded vs the usual BB pump. The "Genuine Leather" stamping was also off. The shoeboxes that it came did not have any information - both sides were blank. And the shoeboxes were both missing the R trademark sign.


----------



## audreylita

LotusElise said:


> Thanks for authenticating. I was so confused as to why the heel is thicker and rounded vs the usual BB pump. The "Genuine Leather" stamping was also off. The shoeboxes that it came did not have any information - both sides were blank. And the shoeboxes were both missing the R trademark sign.


I can’t comment on the shoebox and not knowing where you purchased the shoes makes it even more difficult. Obviously if you purchased the shoes from the Manolo Blahnik website or a store like Saks or Neiman‘s, they would come in the original box. And you need to remember that all of Manolo‘s shoes are handmade so there can be small variances here and there.


----------



## adoregoods

audreylita said:


> I can’t comment on the shoebox and not knowing where you purchased the shoes makes it even more difficult. Obviously if you purchased the shoes from the Manolo Blahnik website or a store like Saks or Neiman‘s, they would come in the original box. And you need to remember that all of Manolo‘s shoes are handmade so there can be small variances here and there.


Yes. Thank you. I got these from Amuze (no link). The box does not have any information on any of its sides. And there is no R trademark anywhere. This also confused me a bit


----------



## kinakat09

Hi designer sleuths! I bought these pre-loved Chanel pumps the other day (no box, at the swap meet from a guy who was selling all designer items) and now I’m having my doubts since there is no serial number inside and I can’t seem to find this style online. Can someone help me authenticate it please?

View attachment 5680452


View attachment 5680453


View attachment 5680454


View attachment 5680455


View attachment 5680456


View attachment 5680457


View attachment 5680458


View attachment 5680459


View attachment 5680460


View attachment 5680461


View attachment 5680462


View attachment 5680463


----------



## shuze

kinakat09 said:


> Hi designer sleuths! I bought these pre-loved Chanel pumps the other day (no box, at the swap meet from a guy who was selling all designer items) and now I’m having my doubts since there is no serial number inside and I can’t seem to find this style online. Can someone help me authenticate it please?
> 
> View attachment 5680452
> 
> 
> View attachment 5680453
> 
> 
> View attachment 5680454
> 
> 
> View attachment 5680455
> 
> 
> View attachment 5680456
> 
> 
> View attachment 5680457
> 
> 
> View attachment 5680458
> 
> 
> View attachment 5680459
> 
> 
> View attachment 5680460
> 
> 
> View attachment 5680461
> 
> 
> View attachment 5680462
> 
> 
> View attachment 5680463


Please post the pictures. We don’t open links unless they’re site specific.


----------



## kinakat09

shuze said:


> Please post the pictures. We don’t open links unless they’re site specific.


Sorry! I thought it uploaded correctly but I can’t seem to see it now. Let me try again, thank you for your patience and help!


----------



## audreylita

kinakat09 said:


> Hi designer sleuths! I bought these pre-loved Chanel pumps the other day (no box, at the swap meet from a guy who was selling all designer items) and now I’m having my doubts since there is no serial number inside and I can’t seem to find this style online. Can someone help me authenticate it please?
> 
> View attachment 5680452
> 
> 
> View attachment 5680453
> 
> 
> View attachment 5680454
> 
> 
> View attachment 5680455
> 
> 
> View attachment 5680456
> 
> 
> View attachment 5680457
> 
> 
> View attachment 5680458
> 
> 
> View attachment 5680459
> 
> 
> View attachment 5680460
> 
> 
> View attachment 5680461
> 
> 
> View attachment 5680462
> 
> 
> View attachment 5680463


Shoes are authentic. They are circa the 1980s or maybe earlier.


----------



## kinakat09

audreylita said:


> Shoes are authentic. They are circa the 1980s or maybe earlier.


Thank you so much for your help! That makes me feel a lot better. Much appreciated


----------



## shuze

audreylita said:


> Shoes are authentic. They are circa the 1980s or maybe earlier.


Agree 80s…


----------

